# Mopped-Fahrer-Thread!



## thecroatien (12. Mai 2011)

So, da wir eine Auto und einen Roller Thread haben, kommt hier der Mopped Fahrer Thread!

Vorraussetzung zur Teilnahme ist ein Manuell schaltendes Gerät, 2 Runde Reifen, und mindestenz 125ccm.
Bilder auch erwünscht!

Ich fahre eine Honda NTV RC33, 650ccm v2, gedrosselt auf 34 ps. 92er bj.
 Bilder kommen am Wochenende, heute ist sie Leider im Regen 'etwas' dreckig geworden.

GRüße


----------



## AeroX (13. Mai 2011)

Und hoffe das ich meine gsx-r 600 k6 nächstes Jahr in Empfang nehmen kann


----------



## Johnny05 (13. Mai 2011)

Dann stell Ich mal mein Schätzchen hier mal vor.

Damit mach Ich von Februar bis November die Straßen unsicher:
Yamaha SR 500 Modell 48T Baujahr ´93
Der Motor wurde von einem Kumpel von mir von 500 auf 600 ccm umgebaut und die Leistung von 34 auf 49 Ps damit erhöht.Alles bis auf Fahrwerk und Bremsen sind original geblieben,um den Retro-Look zu erhalten.Der Einzylinder ist ein echter Knochenschüttler und zaubert mir jedesmal ein dreckiges Grinsen auf s Gesicht,wenn Ich mal wieder einen dieser Pseudo-Motorrad Fahrer an der Ampel treffe.Liebe Quad-Fahrer meine Tochter hat als 3 jährige auch so ein Spielzeug gehabt,also bleibt lieber Zuhause und haltet die Straßen frei.
F*ck Facebook,Motorradfahren bietet das wahre Leben,vor allem wenn meine Kumpels und Ich am We im Rudel unterwegs sind,egal bei welchem Wetter.
Und das hier ist mein Schätzchen:


----------



## computertod (13. Mai 2011)

was verstehst du denn unter 'Pseudo-Motorrad Fahrer'?


----------



## Johnny05 (13. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> was verstehst du denn unter 'Pseudo-Motorrad Fahrer'?


 Leute die Ihr Mopped nur bei 25 Grad Celsius und absolut freiem Himmel bewegen.Solche die man als "Schönwetter-Fahrer" bezeichnet.Sorry,aber Ich fahr Motorrad solange es die Straßen und Wetterverhältnisse zulassen.


----------



## thecroatien (13. Mai 2011)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Leute die Ihr Mopped nur bei 25 Grad Celsius und absolut freiem Himmel bewegen.Solche die man als "Schönwetter-Fahrer" bezeichnet.Sorry,aber Ich fahr Motorrad solange es die Straßen und Wetterverhältnisse zulassen.


 

Hey, ein wunderschönes Motorrad hast du da. Mit 49 PS muss die ja richtig Dampf machen!
Ist das der originale SR motor, aufgebohrt, oder hast du da etwas einen XT Motor reingesetzt?

Werde mit Vaddern demnächst auch eine SR wieder aufbauen, er hat noch einen 79er Rahmen zuhaus...


Unter Pseudo Fahrer verstehe ich eher, die Gradeaus Heizer, und um die Kurve träger xD


----------



## Johnny05 (13. Mai 2011)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Hey, ein wunderschönes Motorrad hast du da. Mit 49 PS muss die ja richtig Dampf machen!
> Ist das der originale SR motor, aufgebohrt, oder hast du da etwas einen XT Motor reingesetzt?
> 
> Werde mit Vaddern demnächst auch eine SR wieder aufbauen, er hat noch einen 79er Rahmen zuhaus...
> ...


 Danke für die Blumen. Ja,die geht richtig aber man muss schon ein bisschen masochistisch veranlagt sein,denn wenn Ich beschleunige rappelt und klappert jeder Knochen im Leib so schüttelts einen durch.Aber eine SR ist eben nichts für Fahrer die auf Komfort und bequemlichkeit schwören.Ein längjähriger Freund hat mir den Motor 2008 umgebaut,es ist der original Block der mit einem Tuningkit der Firma EGU aufgebaut wurde.Mein Kumpel ist Motormechaniker,deswegen.Die Auspuffanlange ist eine modifizierte Fishtale-Anlage,alles mit TÜV,alles eingtragen.
Und viel erfolg beim Aufbau der SR,sie wird Dir viel Freude bereiten,vor allem wegen ihrer Zuverlässigkeit.Und vor allem kann noch alles selber dran machen,wenn was kaputt ist.


----------



## thecroatien (13. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ja das mit der SR wird ein schönes Projekt.

Bin momentan aber auch sehr glück mit meiner NTV, sie ist zwar etwas neuer, doch der V2 rappelt auch ganz nett vor sich hin.
Die SR soll ertsmal den originalen motor bekommen, wird aber mit Höckersitzbank etc. auf Caferacer getrimmt. Das ganze aber nicht allzu hart.


----------



## Johnny05 (13. Mai 2011)

Über einen Höcker hatte ich auch mal nachgedacht,aber Ich werde wohl auf einen Einzelsitz umbauen,da meine Frau selbst auch Motorrad fährt (Suzuki GSE 500) und nicht gern die Beifahrerin spielt.

Vor allem gibt s für die SR massig Teile auf dem Markt zu relativ günstigen Preisen.

Jetzt habe ich nur eine Frage an Dich :Warum ist deine NTV gedrosselt ?


----------



## thecroatien (13. Mai 2011)

Meine NTV ist gedrosselt, weil ich erst seid 3 wochen meinen Führerschein habe. Reifen hinten ist dennoch 'schon' (gut knappe 1000km habe ich schon gefahren) an beide Außenkanten rangefahren


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre seit kurzem eine Kawa Er6n 2011 mit 34Ps Drossel + Tankpad und Felgenringe. Sie ist zwar nicht meine Traummaschine aber die einzige neue die in meinem preislichen Rahmen lag. Als ich sie vom Händler abholte war die Z750 für nur 500€ mehr als die Er im Amgebot  Naja jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen anderen Auspuff


----------



## computertod (13. Mai 2011)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Leute die Ihr Mopped nur bei 25 Grad Celsius und absolut freiem Himmel bewegen.Solche die man als "Schönwetter-Fahrer" bezeichnet.Sorry,aber Ich fahr Motorrad solange es die Straßen und Wetterverhältnisse zulassen.


 alles klar, dann gehör ich schonmal nicht dazu^^
ich fahr solange, bis es schneit bzw. die Straßen vereist sind


----------



## Manicmanuel (13. Mai 2011)

Meine kleine GSX-R 750 K7


----------



## Johnny05 (13. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> alles klar, dann gehör ich schonmal nicht dazu^^
> ich fahr solange, bis es schneit bzw. die Straßen vereist sind


 Ein weiterer All-Wetter Fahrer,ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige hier der so verrückt ist,Bei jedem Wetter auf s Bike zu steigen.


----------



## Johnny05 (13. Mai 2011)

Meine NTV ist gedrosselt, weil ich erst seid 3 wochen meinen  Führerschein habe. Reifen hinten ist dennoch 'schon' (gut knappe 1000km  habe ich schon gefahren) an beide Außenkanten rangefahren


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann ist meine Frage ja schon beantwortet.Ich fahr schon seit 20 Jahren Motorrad unfallfrei.Habe dabei aber auch schon so manche Radarfalle zum Verzweifeln gebracht


----------



## computertod (13. Mai 2011)

jop, der bin ich wohl, fahre aber erst seit ~1,5 Jahren und auch 'nur' 50ccm


----------



## Manicmanuel (13. Mai 2011)

@ Fester: Die Bilder sind doch schon 2 Jahre alt.... hab auch den Reifen gewechselt... ist jetzt ein Conti Sport Attack

zumal ich schon damals Kante fuhr nur eben oft in der Stadt da bleibt dann immer schnell ein "sichtbarer Innenbereich" deutlich abgezeichnet.....  

mich juckts schon ... halbe Stunde vor Wochenende und geiles Wetter ich mus auf die Kiste........


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2011)

Sehr geil die Gixxer


----------



## AeroX (13. Mai 2011)

> Sehr geil die Gixxer



/sign


----------



## Manicmanuel (14. Mai 2011)

Danke, danke

*Hust hust* Zylinderkopf bearbeitet, Powercommander aufm Prüfstand abgestimmt, 137 Ps am Hinterrad


----------



## ich558 (14. Mai 2011)

Macht ein + von wieviel PS?


----------



## Manicmanuel (14. Mai 2011)

Es gab keine Messung vor der Bearbeitung von Kopf und Kanälen... lediglich vor und nach der Einstellung des PCIII


----------



## Tobucu (15. Mai 2011)

@ Maniacmanel
Was hatte die Reuglär?


----------



## Manicmanuel (16. Mai 2011)

ich hab nur ne Messung vor der PCIII Abstimmung gefunden, vor den Arbeiten am Zylinderkopf und den Ein-/Auslasskanälen fand keine statt. Es waren ein Plus von 4,7 Ps was bei der Abstimmung der Einspritzanlage erzielt wurde. Was dem Kopf anzulasten ist werd ich nie erfahren .... schätz aber auch nicht mehr als 5-7 Ps.

Jedenfalls ist sie bissiger geworden in allen Drehzalbereichen. 

Meine kleine "EVIL *****" 

Edit oh das Englische wort für "Hündin" geht net rofl


----------



## thecroatien (29. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild meiner Honda, noch vor meinem Unfall letztes Jahr.

Liegt aktuell Komplett zerlegt im Schuppen, und wartet auf den Cafe Racer umbau. Desweiteren Habe ich 2 Motoren da, wovon einer Überholt und heiß gemacht wird


----------



## ich558 (29. Februar 2012)

Hier meine Kawa. Letztes Jahr gekauft und gleich mal 8,5k Kilometer raufgefahren  Foto ist von Frühling 2011.
*will endlich wieder schönes Wetter und fahren!!!  *


----------



## computertod (29. Februar 2012)

da haste genau 4k mehr gefahren als ich


----------



## ich558 (29. Februar 2012)

Ich bin am Anfang soviel sinnlos herumgefahren  War einfach die Freude am ersten eigenen Fahrzeug. Nach nicht mal 2 Wochen musste ich schon zum 1000er Service


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Februar 2012)

jojo die ER6N, soll nicht schlecht sein? wie viel PS hat die nochmal? so um die 60 oder? Ist se bei dir aber noch gedrosselt geh ich mal von aus oder  Die maschine stand auch zur auswahl als sich mein vatter letztes jahr ne neue gekauft hat, aber er hat sich dann doch (fand ich auch die bessere wahl^^) für die Tiger 800 entschieden, das ist echt n richtig feines mopped 
Haste n saisonkennzeichen oder s ganze jahr angemeldet? Meine ist normal erst ab mai angemeldet, aber das geht mir eindeutig zu lang  deswegen werd ich sie ummelden von april bis ende oktober


----------



## ich558 (29. Februar 2012)

Nö hat 72 PS. Unter 70 hat ich sie mir nicht geholt will ja später wenn ich offen fahren will doch etwas Spaß noch haben 
Ich muss sagen sie war und ist nicht meine Traummaschine und die Front und Auspuff gefallen mir nicht wirklich. Ich hab sie nur genommen da ich sie in der Fahrschule schon hatte und sie sich sehr gut mit der Drossel bewegen lässt und der Motor in allen Test sehr gelobt wurde. Und natürlich ist sie in ihrere Kategorie die günstigste. Wollte mir auf jeden Fall eine neue kaufen und da kamen preislich nicht viele Modelle in Frage. Durch meinen netten Fahrschullehrer hab ich auf die Mschiene auch noch 18% Rabatt bekommen.
(hätte ich noch ein paar Wochen gewartet hätte ich die Z750 mit Shark Auspuff für nur 500€ mehr bekommen )
Ja hab ein Saisonkennzeichen von März-November. Mai wär mich auch deutlich zu spät


----------



## onslaught (1. März 2012)

Da der TE auch Bilder wünscht dacht ich mir ich zeig euch meine Bella's der letzten Jahre, sind nicht alle aber die wichtigsten 

Der Eigenbau (nicht mein Eigentum) ist natürlich schon Jahre fertig und das Werk eines Freundes. 750 ccm 1 Topf Diesel (Rüttelplatte)


----------



## thecroatien (1. März 2012)

Hui, nur Italiener, Sogar eine Moto Guzzi, fein fein.

Was fährst du Aktuell?


----------



## onslaught (1. März 2012)

Die Breva, Bildname "Aktuell" 

Was heißt eine, das erste Bild ist eine California III, nach 13 Jahren und etlichen Umbauten sah sie halt Roadstermäßig aus






Das Leben ist zu kurz um japanische Motorräder zu fahren.


----------



## offspringer (2. März 2012)

Tja, wenn man nicht aufs Geld achten muss


----------



## thecroatien (2. März 2012)

Hatte garnicht auf die Bildtitel Geachtet.

Naja nun, umbauten sind die schönsten wenn sie kaum geld kosten, aber unheimlich viel Zeit und Mühe, denn das können nicht alle.

Teuer kaufen allerdings viele


----------



## offspringer (2. März 2012)

Umbauen muss man können, ja 

Ich persönlich wüsste nicht mal, von welcher Seite man einen Schraubenzieher anfasst 

Der 11. April rückt näher und somit auch die Entscheidung, ob ich mir ein Bike zulege oder nicht


----------



## onslaught (2. März 2012)

> Der 11. April rückt näher und somit auch die Entscheidung, ob ich mir ein Bike zulege oder nicht


Ich dachte es geht nur noch darum was für eine 

Hier noch ein paar alte Bitmaps von meiner Cali, das s/w war der Originalzustand 1987 

Der Verkauf der Originalteile hat den Umbau zu 90% abgedeckt  Das letzte was ich der Guten spendierte war ein "Computer"
Eine Piranha-Zündung, elektronisch.


----------



## thecroatien (2. März 2012)

Inwiefern ändert sich das Fahrgefühl mit einer Motofuzzi im Vergleich zu einem "normal" eingebauten V2? Ich stelle mir das von der Gewichtsverteilung ganz lustig vor.

Werde später mal Bilder meine Fazer hochladen. Seit heute morgen eine Neue Sitzbank drauf


----------



## onslaught (2. März 2012)

Normal ? du meinst Kurbelwelle quer zur Fahrtrichtung oder ? Nun sie schüttelt halt quer, ich empfinde das sehr angenehm und den tiefen Schwerpunkt natürlich auch 

Guzzi mag man, oder halt eben nicht. Aber wenn wir lästern wollen, hab ich auch einiges auf Lager über die Reisbecher


----------



## thecroatien (2. März 2012)

Ich will doch garnicht lästern

Habe selber die Fazer mit 4er Reihe und die honda mit dem V2.
Ne Italienerin Soll auch noch kommen. Irgendwann nächstes Jahr..... Muss erstmal die Honda wieder Zusammen/umbauen, und dann liegt hier auch noch eine halbe SR500 der ersten Baujahre....schöner Eintopf 

Guzzi ist durchaus schick, aber ich würde schon behaupten, ziemlich extoisch.
Ich finde die Moto Morinis schick.


----------



## onslaught (2. März 2012)

> Guzzi ist durchaus schick, aber ich würde schon behaupten, ziemlich extoisch.
> Ich finde die Moto Morinis schick.


Natürlich, ich will ja auch nicht im Mainstream mitschwimmen und schick ist eigentlich kein Kriterium für mich. Von den Marktanteilen her betrachtet sind alle Italobikes Exoten, die Morinis, auch die neue Generation, besonders. Aber auch die Benelli mit ihrer 3 Zylinder Tornado und MV Agusta, mit der obergeilen Brutale, oder der F4.
Dass Ducati 2007 Moto-GP Weltmeister wurde spricht für sich. Ihr Gesamt Geschäftsvolumen ist geringer als das "Marketingbudget" von Honda. ( ja ich weiß, Stoner hatte großen Anteil daran)
Guzzi fahren kann (und soll) halt nicht jeder, obwohl, inzwischen sind sie auch ein wenig Weichgespült. Früher gab es Leute die sich einen Nachbau, äh Japaner kauften weil sie eine Vergaser-Guzzi nichtmal gestartet kriegten, Beschleunigerpumpe im Dell'Orto waren außerirdische Begriffe. Knopfdrücken und gasgeben is nich  Aber wenn der V2 dann mal donnerte war das schon ein Erlebnis. Und ein Fahrwerk hatten die damals auch schon, ich meine zu Zeiten als CB 750 Four, und ein weilchen später die Kawa Z900 die Märkte überfluteten. Von Fahrwek und Bremsen konnte man bei diesen "Top" Japanern eigentlich nicht sprechen.


----------



## offspringer (2. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Ich dachte es geht nur noch darum was für eine


 
Ich wollte mich nur schon mal im Voraus informieren, damit ich dann gleich zuschlagen kann  

Hab mich ziemlich in die 690 Duke verschossen, aber wie schon gesagt, ich muss erst mal Mitte April abwarten. Wenn ich die Eignungstests für die it. Staatspolizei überstehe, kaufe ich mir das Bike. Ansonsten gehe ich ab Herbst wieder studieren und da muss ich wohl auf den Spaß verzichten


----------



## onslaught (2. März 2012)

Mit der Duke machst du sicher nichts verkehrt  im Unterhalt ist die auch nicht so gewaltig, die kannst du auch während des Studiums in der Garage stehen haben


----------



## offspringer (2. März 2012)

Wird schwierig wenn ich 700 km von zu Hause weg studiere


----------



## onslaught (2. März 2012)

Wo, wenn ich fragen darf, willst du den studieren?


----------



## offspringer (2. März 2012)

Ich komme aus Bozen und würde dann nach Wien ziehen, da dort bereits Freunde von mir studieren und einen Platz in der WG frei haben. Das ist aber nur Plan B, ich dürfte eigentlich keine Probleme beim Eignungstest der Polizei haben 

Wenn also alles gut läuft sitz ich in knapp 2 Monaten schon auf meiner Duke


----------



## onslaught (2. März 2012)

Wünsch ich dir 

PS. Auch im Wienerwald lässts sichs gut heizen


----------



## offspringer (2. März 2012)

Ja klar, aber als Student hat man nicht mal eben das Geld für ein Bike samt Versicherung, Steuer, Sprit, Wartungen etc. übrig 

Vor allem wäre ich in den Sommermonaten eh zu Hause und hätte nix davon, wenn es dann in Wien rumsteht


----------



## onslaught (2. März 2012)

Ja, da kann man nichts sagen, da wo du lebst ist schon das Paradies für Biker.   Zeit- und Altersbedingt komme ich mit dem Moped leider nur äußerst selten in deine Gegend, hab nur den Trost dass ich den Schwarzwald vor der Haustür hab.


----------



## offspringer (2. März 2012)

Eben, wenn man hier wohnt und kein Bike hat ist man selber schuld 

Von den ganzen Motorrädern, die hier im Sommer rumfahren, haben 9/10 deutsche Kennzeichen


----------



## thecroatien (2. März 2012)

Der unterhalt fürs Bike dürfte garnicht mal so groß sein.

Meine FZS kostet mich im Jahr 85€ Versicherung, und ca. 45€ Steuern.

Gut man hätte Reifen, ca. alle 10-15tkm , und auf doppelte Dauer ne Kette. Aber ich kann selbst als Azubi 2 Böcke Unterhalten


----------



## ich558 (2. März 2012)

Alle 10-15k neue Reifen? Mein Hinterreifen war nach 6000km schon glatt und das trotz Drossel und verhaltener Fahrweise


----------



## offspringer (2. März 2012)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Meine FZS kostet mich im Jahr 85€ Versicherung, und ca. 45€ Steuern.


 
Gz dazu, in Italien sind die Preise dann doch etwas höher


----------



## thecroatien (2. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Alle 10-15k neue Reifen? Mein Hinterreifen war nach 6000km schon glatt und das trotz Drossel und verhaltener Fahrweise


 
Was für einen Reifen fährst du?

Auf der NTV war der Reifen nach knapp 16tkm, an der Grenze, allerdings auch an den Außenkanten, innnen Ginge noch was.

Bei meiner FZS ist der Reifen seit ca. 6-7tkm drauf, und kann ganz bestimmt noch 2-3tkm. Hinterreifen wohl gemerkt...


----------



## ich558 (2. März 2012)

Einen Road Smart (S?). Keiner Ahnung wie lange die normal halten aber er sah jedenfalls nicht mehr gut aus und mein Händler meinte beim 6k Service die sollten demnächst runter bzw nur der hintere.


----------



## onslaught (2. März 2012)

Nurso nebenbei, heftiges Runterschalten und die Benutzung der hinteren Bremse beanspruchen den Hinterreifen mehr als das Beschleunigen, da das Moped hinten leicht wird und das Rad sozusagen "stempelt", also unmerkliches kurzes blockieren.
Bei Kardan Antrieb noch einiges mehr als mit Ketten/Riemenantrieb.

Beim Beschleunigen hingegen hat es Druck und der Schlupf ist (je nach PS ) geringer.


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2012)

Heute das herrliche Wetter gleich mal für die erste Ausfahrt in 2012 genutzt. Motorrad raus, sofort angesprungen, und ab. Hab ganz vergessen wie sportlich 34PS bei 650ccm doch sein können


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. März 2012)

Naja, so sportlich werden die 34 ps jetzt auch nicht sein, auch wenns 650 cc sind   Bist du schon mal was offenes gefahren oder nur die er?


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2012)

Doch also so 0815 Autos bergauf überholen ist kein Problem und einiges über 100 ist schnell erreicht Offen bin ich die Er die letzten paar Wochen vor der Einwinterung gefahren da ich die Schraube für den Gasanschalg verloren hab. Jedoch fahr ich jetzt wieder eine Zeit lang gedrosselt 
Ansonsten durfte ich bisher nur eine alte Honda VFR 750 kurz fahren. Mein Onkel hat sich letzten Monat die BMW R1200R gegönnt da ist eine Probefahrt meinerseits auch schon abgemacht


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. März 2012)

ja autos abzuziehen ist auch kein kunstwerk mit nem zweirad, das schafft sogar meine KLE ^^
mit solchen "probefahrten" würd ich aufpassen, wenn man dich da anhält wirste erstmal ne zeit nicht mal mehr n roller fahren dürfen. Meistens ist zwar keine polizei da, aber immer dann wenn man sie am wenigsten brauchen kann sind sie da (war bei mir auch schon so ). Und so ne  maschine sollte man mMn auch nicht fahren ohne vorher mal was zwischen schwach und stark gefahren zu sein (also so was "mittelstarkes" halt)  Sind zwar "nur" 110 PS, aber auch die wollen beherrscht werden.


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2012)

Das Problem ist halt ich fahre nun seit 2 Jahren und bin noch nie in einer Kontrolle gewesen da wird man schnell mal nachlässig und denkt sich nicht viel wenn man ohne Drossel fährt. Aber jetzt ist sie wieder drin und wird wohl auch so bleiben
Rede ja nur von einer kleinen normalen Runde. Da ist nichts mit heizen (muss ja erst eingefahren werden) sondern einfach nur das Fahrgefühl von 1200ccm samt Sound zu fühlen


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. März 2012)

so wars bei mir auch, ewig mitm roller gefahren und nie angehalten geworden. Und kaum fährt man nen monat motorrad, schon stehen die freunde in blau-weiss am strassenrand 
Musst gar nicht mal heizen, es reicht ne stinknormale allgemeine verkehrskontrolle, und da interessiert sich niemand ob du zu schnell warst oder nicht, die maschine darfst du halt auch nicht mit 10 kmh auf öffentlichen strassen fahren  
Wobei ich ganz froh bin dass ich noch den "alten" moppedführerschein gemacht habe, die neue regelung ist ja noch schwachsinniger als die alte. Erstens muss man dank der "47-PS" regelung wegen 3 PS wieder die ganzen alten maschinen drosseln (anstatt man es auf 50 PS gesetzt hätte, aber dann würden die drosselhersteller und der TÜV ja keinen reibach mehr machen...) und zweitens muss man nach zwei jahren nochmal ne fahrprüfung machen um dann endlich offen fahren zu dürfen. Hätt mich ehrlichgesagt aber auch gewundert wenns durch die umstellung einfacher/günstiger für den verbraucher geworden wäre, denn das ist es noch nie geworden, egal bei was und welcher reform


----------



## onslaught (4. März 2012)

Jep, die Jugend hats schwer, bezüglich dieses Führerscheinchaos, das ist echt der letzte Mist. Die Verwaltung muss halt ständig ihre Daseinsberechtigung erweitern um ihren immer größer werdenden Wasserkopf zu rechtfertigen. 



> Fahrgefühl von 1200ccm *samt Sound* zu fühlen



Wo hört man bei einer Original Gummikuh Sound


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> J
> 
> 
> 
> Wo hört man bei einer Original Gummikuh Sound


 Vielleicht meint er den sound beim einlegen eines ganges,  KLACK ^^


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2012)

Sorry check ich jetzt nicht


----------



## onslaught (4. März 2012)

Auspuff = nicht gleich Auspuff 

Und bezüglich der Probefahrt hat CPU-GPU ja das gesetzliche schon erwähnt. 
Bleibt mir nur zu sagen daß der eigentlich sehr gute Telelever der 1200R nicht grad so, einwandfrei zu beherrschen ist. Beim Umstieg von einer normalen Telegabel auf Telelever brauchten auch schon alte Hasen eine Eingewöhnungszeit. Das Gefühl für das Vorderrad ist ungewöhnlich, aber sehr Spurstabil, oder auch Steif.


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2012)

Naja da mach ich mir keine Sorgen bin schon einige Supermotos, Supersportler, Enduros gefahren (wenn auch 125er) und die sind auch anfangs komisch zu fahren da ganz andere Sitzpostion und eben andere Aufhängung aber in solchen Sachen bin ich ziemlich schnell am Lernen  Die 2-3 km auf dem Land sind da schon drin


----------



## onslaught (4. März 2012)

Das war mir vollkommen Klar


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2012)

Na dann 

Was anderes: Kennt jemand eine möglichst günstige Möglichkeit ein iPhone am Motorrad anzubringen um die Fahrt zu filmen? Alternativ gehts auch an der Brust


----------



## onslaught (4. März 2012)

Louis, Polo & Co. haben doch solchen Krempel, oder schau mal bei Touratech 

http://www.touratech.com/shops/005/product_info.php?cPath=13_117_682&products_id=10553


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2012)

Hab mir einfach mal was bestellt hoffe es taugt was  http://www.amazon.de/mumbi-Fahrradh...RYLO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1330892580&sr=8-3


----------



## onslaught (4. März 2012)

Winken nicht vergessen, wenn dein Eifön davonfliegt


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2012)

Egal, hab ja ne Folie drauf  Wird schon vor der Fahrt getestet obs ausreichend hält


----------



## onslaught (4. März 2012)

Son teures Gerät, und dann an der Halterung sparen  ich sag nur "Vibrationen", glaube nicht daß die Videos was werden, das Plastikteilchen hat 0 Entkoppelung und wird früher (oder später) an der sicher vorhandenen Schwachstelle abbrechen.


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2012)

Als Navihalterung für die letzten Kilometer bis zum Ziel könnte ich es auch noch hernehmen. Wird ja auch kaum genutzt werden, wenn dann nur aus Spaß und da verlass ich mich einfach auf mein Glück das es hält 
Da fällt mir ein fürs MTB kann ich es auch gut gebrauchen


----------



## ich558 (7. März 2012)

Ok du hattest Recht- da iPhone ist Schrott.... Ne doch nicht  Montage war ein bisschen Fummelarbeit aber die Halterung ist sehr stabil und bisher hat das Ei auch ganz gut gehalten


----------



## onslaught (8. März 2012)

Ich dachte nur ... 

Hab so ein Plastikglump am MTB, für den PDA, und da ist es ein rechtes Gezittere, auf Schotterwegen siehst du kaum die Positionsanzeige.

Edit fragt ob du auch schon ein Filmchen gedreht hast und man es mal zu sehen bekommt ?


----------



## ich558 (8. März 2012)

Ach ja hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich am Lenker eigentlich keine Möglichkeit habe ein Stativ anzubringen, welches im geeigneten Winkel auf die Fahrbahn oder auf den Tacho zu richten ist, da der Lenker ziemlich gebogen ist und immer irgendwas im Weg ist  Das Teil werde ich also nur als Navihalterung verwenden


----------



## onslaught (8. März 2012)

Ein Camcorder auf den Tankrucksack, falls vorhanden, schnallen hilft


----------



## offspringer (11. März 2012)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Supermoto wie der KTM 690 Duke und einer Supermotard?


----------



## onslaught (11. März 2012)

Nun, die Motard ist ein Zweizylinder, hat mehr Leistung(die kleine 81PS) ,breiteres nutzbares Drehzahlband (obenraus mehr Dampf wie ein Einzylinder) ist teurer (Anschaffung+Unterhalt), edler dadurch anderes Image. Über das Fahrverhalten kann ich nichts sagen da ich beide noch nicht gefahren bin. Von Ducati bin ich aber ein Fahrverhalten "wie auf Schienen" gewöhnt, also spurstabil und sicher, in allen Lagen und eine Leistungsentfaltung die mich immer wieder beeindruckte.

Ob das den Preisunterschied für dich rechtfertigt müsstest du in einer Probefahrt mit den beiden Mopeds für dich in Erfahrung bringen.
Oder mal Prospekte holen über die technischen Spezifikationen (Anti Hoppingkupplung, Federelemente usw) die du online bei den Herstellern auch einsehen kannst.

Kurz gesagt : Rinderrostbraten mit Brot oder Rinderrostbraten mit Knödel


----------



## offspringer (11. März 2012)

Ah ok, danke 

PS: Heißt du in Battlefield 3 auch onslaught? Wenn ja, dann hast du mich gerade auf Operation Firestorm gefühlte 5 mal weggesnipert^^


----------



## onslaught (11. März 2012)

Welch Ehre , aber mit fremden Federn schmücken, nein, BF3 spiele ich nicht  und Sniper spiel ich (BBC2) sowieso nicht gern


----------



## ich558 (12. März 2012)

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich immer einen Einzylinder wählen aber mir gefallen auch 2 und sogar 4 Zylinder ja nach Motorrad recht gut 

Und so ungefähr fühl ich mich gerade 
Rainy Day on Vimeo


----------



## AeroX (13. März 2012)

Kennt jemand noch gute Websites wo man nach gebrauchten Motorrädern gucken kann? 
Außer mobile & motoscout24. 
Danke


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. März 2012)

guck mal in motorradzeitschriften nach. Sind zwar nicht oft gleich welche von nebenan drin, aber da kannst du dir recht sicher sein dass du keine gurken käufst, da die leser dieser zeitschriften idR doch etwas besser auf ihre bikes aufpassen (die meisten leser sind halt schon fans und liebhaber )


----------



## AeroX (13. März 2012)

Gute Idee, weißt du ob's welche für supersportler gibt? 
Also zeitschriften wo es um supersportler geht. 

Suche nämlich eine GSX-R


----------



## ich558 (13. März 2012)

Ich denke in alles Motorradzeitschriften geht's hauptsächlich um Supersportler. Ich lese hauptsächlich die "Motorrad" da sind ziemlich viele gebrauchte aber warum eigentlich nicht mobile.de? 

PS: GSXR


----------



## AeroX (13. März 2012)

Okay dann guck ich mir die mal an, danke  

Ach wolte nur woanders nochmal gucken als mobile und motoscout


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. März 2012)

naja, dass es nur um supersportler geht kann man so nicht sagen. In den "allgemeinen" zeitschriften geht es idR um alle genres, dann sind noch tests über zubehör/Kleidung drin, allgmeine neuigkeiten (verkehrsrecht etc) und ein kleiner reiseteil. So ist es zumindest bei den normalen motorradheftern die ich kenne (haben daheim tourenfahrer + Motorradnews im abo )
Wos grad um die GSX-R geht: im heft war die "neue" 1000er im test, mich wunderts warum suzuki nicht auch mal el. helfer wie Traktionskontrolle, leistungsmodi etc bietet. Die hat glaub nicht mal ABS, sogar nicht mal zusätzlich wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Wenn sie so weitermachen wird dies wohl bald der tod dieser baureihe sein... 
Klar, ob man alle von diesen helfern braucht sei mal dahingestellt, aber ich denke in der leistungsklasse sollten mittlerweile (ab)schaltbare traktionskontrolle und vor allem ABS doch serie sein  und solange es nicht gleich so ne playstation wie bei ducati wird ists auch übersichtlich und schnell+einfach zu bedienen


----------



## onslaught (13. März 2012)

Eine gute, gebrauchte Gixxer zu finden dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein denk ich. Es gibt ja auch spezielle GSX-R Internetforen, dieses Bike ist ja sehr beliebt und hat eine große Fan Gemeinde.


----------



## AeroX (14. März 2012)

Danke, ich werd mich mal umgucken


----------



## onslaught (22. März 2012)

*Vorsicht* liebe Bikerkollegen, es ist perfektes Wetter zum Motorrad fahren, aber die Blechbüchsen-Fahrer sind noch im Winterschlaf.

Sie rechnen noch nicht mit uns auf den Strassen.

Heute musste ich schon den ersten Unfall in dieser Saison mitansehen, typische Vorfahrt-Missachtung. Sah nicht gut aus für den Biker.​


----------



## onslaught (5. April 2012)

Fred hochhol 

Das Wetter ist ja mal wieder Standard für Ostern. Früher hatten wir im Club immer über Ostern eine 3-Tagesparty abgezogen, und ich erinner mich, daß immer kaltes Pisswetter war. Dementsprechend war nat. das Lagerfeur (Holzvorrat), Überdachung musste gebaut weden und die Boxen brauchten Wetterschurz, aber die Arbeit machte Spaß zusammen und die Partys waren einfach nur geil.Über die Jahre machte man auch mal eine ausgedehnte Tour über die Feiertage und da sind wir auch meißtens nass geworden. Glaube bald das ist ein Naturgesetz.Ich weiß hier sind wenige oder gar keine Biker, trotzdem schöne Feiertage, und lasst euch die Eier schööön färben.


----------



## thecroatien (5. April 2012)

Ebenfalls Schöne Feiertage.

Ich hoffe gerade noch auf besseres Wetter, da bei Nassen Staßen und 5 Grad mit geringfügig die Lust zum Fahren fehlt. Allerdings könnte ich dann endlich meinen MCKoi Einstellen


----------



## ich558 (5. April 2012)

Ach ich hatte die letzten 2 Wochen ziemlich schönes Wetter bis auf heute  Bin auch ordentlich gefahren. zZ halte ich Ausschau nach Kennzeichenhalter und Blinker um aus dem Bike etwas Sportlichkeit rauszuholen


----------



## offspringer (23. April 2012)

VERKAUFE YAMAHA SUPERMOTO, Innichen - Gebrauchte Motorrder - kaufen und verkaufen - Nr. 29590

Was haltet ihr von der Yamaha? Die klingt preislich doch ganz gut, oder?


----------



## onslaught (23. April 2012)

Hi offspringer 

Von Prinzip her ist der Yamaha 1 Zylinder ein sehr guter Motor. Das Moped ist sehr Alltagstauglich und Kurven heizen macht auch Spass mit entsprechender Räder/Bereifung (Supermoto eben). Wenn nicht optimal, kann man Federbein und Gabelfederelemente leicht und Preiswert anpassen. 
Der sehr gute Zustand müsste natürlich in Augenschein genommen werden, und ist zu bewerten ob und was investiert werden muss. Ich meine Reifen, Kettenantrieb, Inspektion, (Tank innen rostig?)
das muss dem Kaufpreis noch evtl. abgezogen werden, immerhin ist das Bike 8 Jahre alt. Im Allgemeinen ist der Preis schon hoch, ich weiß zwar nicht wie die Mopeds so gehandelt werden aber ich mein den Preis kannst du noch drücken, auch bei einem wirklich sehr guten Zustand.


----------



## offspringer (23. April 2012)

War gerade bei dem lokalen KTM-Händler, da stand eine KTM 640 Duke von 2003, ca 13.000 km gelaufen, Bereifung 2.000 km alt, Kette und Bremsen sind neu.. Preis: 2.900€ inklusive Revision und 1 Jahr Garantie.

Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 4.000 Euro, also wäre das Teil preislich schon mal ganz gut. Was mich nicht recht überzeugt ist, dass es sich um eine 640er handelt und damit die Leistung wohl nicht so berauschend sein wird, was meint ihr?

Probefahrt kann leider keine gemacht werden, da die Maschine nicht versichert ist...


----------



## ich558 (23. April 2012)

Ich würde dir KTM der Yamaha vorziehen. Hat zwar bissl weniger Leistung aber durch das geringere Gewicht könnte es sich wieder kompensieren und wenn nicht spätestens durch den endgeilen Sound  Musst halt mal bei einszweidrei.de nach Fahrwerten suchen.


----------



## thecroatien (23. April 2012)

Hihi. Von Leistung kann man doch bei Supermotos kaum reden...

Ne Quatsch. Bis 100 Kommen alle sehr flott. Darüber haben aber auch ganz andere Maschinen ihr Jagdgebiet.

War die letzten Tage überwiegend am Schrauben. Meine alte Honda NTV hats ja letztes Jahr zerrissen, die befindet sich Aktuell im Wieder aufbau.

Rahmen Gekürzt und lackiert. Viele, viele Teile aufbereitet und lackiert. Sogar der Motor hängt schon wieder dran. Nun gehts darum Die Elektrik als nächstes Anzupassen, da dank Modifzierung der Heckunterverkleidung an den Gedachten Halterungen nichts mehr ist.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. April 2012)

so leute, mal ne frage an diejenigen die schon etwas länger "im geschäft" sind 
Wie teuer in der versicherung ist in etwa ein bike mit 125 PS für einen 20-jährigen, also wenn ich offen fahren kann? Möchte mir ja nächstes jahr wenn ich endlich offen fahren kann ein neues bike zulegen, vermutlich die 675er daytona.
Ich habe allerdings gehört, dass ab 100PS die versicherungskosten enorm hoch gehen. Was ist da dran, und wie viel würde so ein Bike mich für ein halbes jahr in etwa kosten? Beim auto bin ich bei 80%, das jetzige mopped läuft noch aufn vatter
Danke schonmal für die tipps und einschätzungen


----------



## ich558 (23. April 2012)

Von genauen Kosten weiß ich zwar nichts genaues aber es stimmt das die Vericherung ab 100PS teurer wird. Daher gibts auch für viele Bikes die leicht über 100PS haben extra ein Drosselkit für 99PS.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. April 2012)

naja, die drosselei kommt für mich nicht in frage, entweder ganz oder gar nicht  Zwar ziehen moppeds mit 100 PS auch schon ordentlich (die tiger vom vatter zieht mit 95PS und zwei personen immer noch wie blöd^^), aber wenn man schon so ne maschine kauft wird die gebotene leistung auch voll ausgeschöpft 
Hab gerade mal bei der Huk.de son onlinerechner gemacht, und bin auf gut 100€ pro jahr gekommen. Allerdings kommt mir dieser wert schon recht wenig vor, auch wenn ich natürlich nichts dagegen hätte wenn es wirklich so wäre


----------



## onslaught (24. April 2012)

Das kommt in erster Linie auf die SF-Klasse an und Natürlich auf die Versicherung selbst, da gibts schon exorbitante Preisunterschiede.
Du kannst auch die SF-Klasse, mit der du jetzt unterwegs bist, von deinem Vatter übernehmen (wenn der bereit ist sie abzugeben).


----------



## offspringer (24. April 2012)

Ich werd mich heute noch bei einem anderen Händler umschauen, aber es wird schwierig werden dort eine Supermoto zu finden da der sich hauptsächlich auf Straßenmaschinen spezialisiert hat.. Aber die KTM von gestern leuchtet mir immer mehr ein, auch wenn die Leistung wahrscheinlich etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt


----------



## ich558 (24. April 2012)

Wieviel PS hat den speziell diese KTM?


----------



## onslaught (24. April 2012)

50 PS. Interessant ist ob es das neue/überarbeitete Modell ist das 2003 auf den Markt kam, zu erkennen an der hydraulischen Kupplung und am damals neu entwickelten Zylinderkopf, grau lackiert und an den Brembo Felgen, vormals BBS.


----------



## offspringer (24. April 2012)

Ja das Modell ist das überarbeitete 

Aber ich weiß nicht ob 50 PS reichen und Probefahrt darf ich leider keine machen..


----------



## ich558 (24. April 2012)

Bei 50PS wird der 0-100 Wert bei 5s liegen. Ist für ein Bike natürlich nicht viel aber bis 140 km/h kann man trotzdem ziemlich sportlich fahren denke ich. Durchzug wird bei nicht mal 10000 Umdrehungen und Einzylinder aber nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## AeroX (24. April 2012)

Wie keine Probefahrt? Anders würd ich mir glaub kein Bike kaufen. ;p


----------



## onslaught (24. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bei 50PS wird der 0-100 Wert bei 5s liegen. Ist für ein Bike natürlich nicht viel aber bis 140 km/h kann man trotzdem ziemlich sportlich fahren denke ich. Durchzug wird bei nicht mal 10000 Umdrehungen und Einzylinder aber nicht schlecht sein.



10000 U/min bei einem Eintopf  der holt seine Kraft nicht aus der Drehzahl, was ja grade der Vorteil auf kurvigen, bergigen Strecken ist. Wenn einer das Teil Meisterlich beherrscht sehen die meisten "Supersportler" gerade auf solche Strecken ALT aus.
http://www.amazon.de/Die-obere-H%C3%A4lfte-Motorrads-Maschine/dp/3613022680 Wäre als Lektüre zu Empfehlen


----------



## ich558 (24. April 2012)

Ich meinte damit, dass das Bike nicht mal bis 10000 drehen kann , was für ein Motorrad ja eigentlich nicht viel ist, und somit die Leistung schon bald einsetzt ohne hoch drehen zu müssen


----------



## offspringer (24. April 2012)

Höchstegeschwindigkeit ist für mich eh nebensächlich, da ich selten auf der Autobahn unterwegs sein werde, sondern eher am Wochenende den ein oder anderen Berg hochschießen, ein echtes Funbike muss also her 

Der einzige wichtige Punkt ist die Beschleunigung und wie schnell das Motorrad Fahrt aufnimmt bzw. wie gut es wegzieht. Ich will nicht um mein Leben fürchten müssen wenn ich mal bergaufwärts einen Lastwagen überholen muss 

Probefahrt ist leider nicht möglich, da das Motorrad beim Händler steht und nicht versichert ist


----------



## ich558 (24. April 2012)

140 ist eh noch ein Stück von der Vmax entfernt aber bei ca. 5s auf 100 kann man davon ausgehen, dass bis ca 140 km/h das Bike noch gut beschleunigt. Denke schon du kannst problemlos LKWs oder normale Autos bergauf überholen. Mein Bike braucht 3,9s auf 100 und da hab kann ich so locker überholen da brauch ich nicht mal ausdrehen selbst wenn der Vordermann schon 100 fährt


----------



## onslaught (24. April 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Probefahrt ist leider nicht möglich, da das Motorrad beim Händler steht und nicht versichert ist



Bei uns gibt es sog. rote Kennzeichen, für Probefahrten und Fahrzeugüberführungen usw...

Gibt es sowas in Italien nicht ??

Und lass dich nicht anstecken vom Drehzahl/PS Wahn. Warum sollte man nicht locker einen LKW überholen können mit 50PS unterm Arsch ? Um dein Leben fürchten musst du vor allem wenn du die Lage nicht richtig einschätzen kannst beim Fahren, unabhängig von Fahrzeug oder PS-Zahl.


----------



## offspringer (24. April 2012)

Es gibt ein Probekennzeichen, das darf aber nur von den jeweiligen Mitarbeitern des Händlers verwendet werden, der dieses Kennzeichen angemeldet hat. Ist leider etwas kompliziert bei uns.. Sonst könnte ich das Motorrad ja ausprobieren und sehen, ob mir die Leistung ausreicht oder nicht. So muss ich entweder blind kaufen oder mich weiter umschauen


----------



## onslaught (24. April 2012)

Das ist wenig Erbaulich  wie sieht es beim Nachbarn in Austria aus ? Ist es zu weit weg von dir als daß du da mal bei einem Händler einen Termin zu einer Probefahrt mit ner LC4 arrangieren könntest ?


----------



## ich558 (24. April 2012)

Vielleicht darfst du zumindest auf dem Firmengelände eine Runde drehen. Wäre zumindest besser als gar nichts. 

Das "Problem" bei "wenig" PS ist halt, dass man die dann die volle Power teilweise braucht um zügig vorbei zu kommen und vor allem wenns bergauf geht muss man die Gänge fast ausdrehen um die vollen 50PS auszuschöpfen. Bei mehr Leistung ist das halt entspannter ohne besonders hoch zu drehen. Aber mit 50PS ist man auf der Landstraße oder in den Bergen denke ich schon ausreichend motorisiert um viel Spaß zu haben.


----------



## thecroatien (24. April 2012)

Mit 50 PS ist man auf ner Supermoto Aufjedenfall Gut Dabei.

Bis 100 Dürfte man garnicht mal nen großen unterschied zur Doppelten Leistung merken. 

@Ich558, Bei ner Supermoto ist das aber was anderes mit dem Eintopf. Die ziehen meist ab 3,5k sauber raus, von daher ist das nicht das Problem. Und die Niedriege Vmax, (liegt denke ich mal um die 150 rum) kommt von der Kurzen Übersetzung. Von daher braucht man sich da bis 120 rum keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## moe (24. April 2012)

Ich darf mich jetzt auch endlich offiziell zu den Frischluft Fanatikern zählen. 
Mein Möp ist ne feuerwehrrote 600er Bandit Kult. Bessere Bilder mach ich, wenn sie vom Prüfstand zurück ist. (Der Vorbesitzer hat leider das Gutachten für die Drossel verschlampt. -.-)

Kommt einer von euch aus der Region Alb/Bodensee?

PS: Wisst ihr, wo man Teile tauschen kann? Ich will meinen abgesattelten Sitz und die tieferlegungszugstreben gegen originale tauschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. April 2012)

Cooles teil, vor allem dass der rahmen und die verkleidung rot ist, sieht man nicht oft 
Komme aus der region Friedrichshafen


----------



## onslaught (24. April 2012)

Die gibts zu 1000en von Werk ab, und wo ist eine Verkleidung ? und was sind Tieferlegungsstreben ?


----------



## moe (24. April 2012)

@CPU-GPU: Das istn naked Bike.  Gehst am WE auf die Tuning World?

@onslaught: Ich meine die Zugstreben an der Federaufhängung hinten. Siehe hier.


----------



## onslaught (24. April 2012)

AAAh so ist das bei der Susi, ich kenn das nur von meinen Duc's, da war das Einstellbar.


----------



## offspringer (24. April 2012)

Der andere Händler hatte leider nix interessantes vorrätig.. Am Wochenende werde ich nach Trient fahren und mich dort umschauen und falls ich dort auch nix finde wird es wohl die Duke II werden 

Im Anhang zwei Fotos von der Maschine:


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. April 2012)

Hmm, kenn mich bei naked nicht aus da es auch nicht mein geschmack ist, finde die kombi rahmen und "verkleidung" rot trotzdem net schlecht, ich habs bisher noch nicht oft gesehen 
Auf die tuningworld geh ich nicht, steh nicht so auf proll-platikschüsseln


----------



## onslaught (25. April 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Der andere Händler hatte leider nix interessantes vorrätig.. Am Wochenende werde ich nach Trient fahren und mich dort umschauen und falls ich dort auch nix finde wird es wohl die Duke II werden
> 
> Im Anhang zwei Fotos von der Maschine:


 
Die Pirelli Corsa (Reifen) wollen aber "warm" gefahren werden damit sie ihre optimale Haftung erreichen 

Ist aber ein schönes Kurveneisen , klar die Farbe ist Ansichtssache 

@moe


> PS: Wisst ihr, wo man Teile tauschen kann? Ich will meinen abgesattelten Sitz und die tieferlegungszugstreben gegen originale tauschen.



Mit den Streben wird es schwer sein, vlt. bei einem Händler oder in Einschlägigen Foren mal nach den Originalen fragen.
Bei der Sitzbank sieht das noch schlechter aus. Da würde sich anbieten bei einem Autosattler das Teil aufpolstern zu lassen
und einen neuen "schönen, abgesteppt zb" Bezug drauf zu machen.
Das erste Teil einer Individualisierung.


----------



## offspringer (25. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Die Pirelli Corsa (Reifen) wollen aber "warm" gefahren werden damit sie ihre optimale Haftung erreichen
> 
> Ist aber ein schönes Kurveneisen , klar die Farbe ist Ansichtssache


 

Ja die Farbe trifft leider auch nicht gerade meinen Geschmack, aber was will man machen, recht viel Auswahl gibt es ja leider nicht


----------



## computertod (25. April 2012)

also aufn 1. Blick sieht die KTM sehr stark nach 'fahrende Kloschüssel' aus


----------



## onslaught (26. April 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> also aufn 1. Blick sieht die KTM sehr stark nach 'fahrende Kloschüssel' aus


 
Mit was für einem nobel Hobel kratzt du denn die Kurven ? (wenn man fragen darf)


----------



## ich558 (26. April 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere fährt er eine Zündapp


----------



## onslaught (26. April 2012)

Der Begriff ist weit gefächert, vom ZA25 Mofa über KS80, DS350 bis zur KS 750 (Wehrmachtsgespann) und noch viele Modelle zwischendrin  Auf jedenfall ein Oldtimer.


----------



## ich558 (26. April 2012)

Ich meine es war eine 50er Sport. "Große" Zündapps sieht man ja so gut wie nie


----------



## computertod (26. April 2012)

richtig, eine Zündapp C50 Sport Typ 517-210 Bj 72
hab ich übrigens im vergangenen Winter hergerichtet, von daher auch der gute Zustand


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. April 2012)

vorher würd ich trotzdem die KTM fahren, hat einfach mehr bums als die Zwiebacksäge  Auch wenn die zapp wirklich gut dasteht, und moppeds/Scooter auch spass machen (vor allem in der stadt). Aber ansonsten kann man motorrad- und moppedfahren schlichtweg nicht vergleichen, dass wäre "Äpfel mit birnen" 
Aber n großer KTM fan bin ich auch nicht, mich spricht an diesen bikes einfach rein gar nichts an, schneebatscher halt 
Kawasaki und Triumph sind so meine Favoriten, und bei den supersportlern gefällt mir die R1 auch recht gut 

P.S.: @computertod: nimm doch den hässlichen koffer ab


----------



## computertod (26. April 2012)

seine Vorteile machen sein aussehen wieder weg, außerdem ist er schon eine Art Erkennungsmerkmal für mein Moped geworden


----------



## ich558 (26. April 2012)

1000er Gixer, Fireblade, R1 oder 1000er Nakeds das wär meine Welt aber dafür muss ich noch bissl warten 

Andere Frage: Hat hier jemand Wheelyerfahrung?


----------



## moe (26. April 2012)

Ja, mein Steißbein.


----------



## ich558 (26. April 2012)

Hehe  Momentan scheitere ich noch meine ER6N hochzubekommen. Im Video siehst so einfach aus


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. April 2012)

naja, ich find die wheeliezieherei ziemlich albern. Ist nur unnötig gefährlich und bringen tuts auch nix. 
Entweder geht ne maschine aufgrund der leistung ohne hilfe aufs hinterrad, oder man sollte es lassen , meine meinung


----------



## onslaught (27. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, ich find die wheeliezieherei ziemlich albern.


 
Da kann ich nur sagen 

Meine "großen" Ducatis hatten auch die blöde Angewohntheit, in den ersten 3 Gängen das Vorderrad zu heben wenn du nicht aufgepasst und zu heftig am Kabel gezogen hast. Ich als alter K. hab mich dabei nicht sonderlich wohlgefühlt und bin anfangs schon erschrocken  (und meine Sozia erst ) Klar man gewöhnt sich auch daran, aber muss nicht sein, deshalb hab ich mich wieder knapp unter die 100 PS Grenze verzogen, und muss sagen das reicht mir völlig.

Und jetzt, 2 Jahre nachdem mein engster Freund und einzigster Heizerkollege unschuldig tödlich verunglückt ist, ist die Lust zum Heizen immer noch nicht zurückgekehrt und bin am überlegen eine gemütliche Harley anzuschaffen. Die 1600er Street Bob sticht mir ins Auge,  dann ist das Thema Wheelie bei mir endgültig vom Acker.


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2012)

Albern sind Rollerfahrer die Wheelies versuchen beim Motorrad finde ich so einen kleinen Powerwheely (ich rede ja nicht von längerem halten) ab an an schon ganz nett. Leistung wär ja dafür da aber ich stell mich zu blöd an und da ich mein Bike ungern mit sowas quäle hab ich auch keine Lust mehr ständig zu "üben".
Und über den Nutzen braucht man nun wohl wirklich nicht reden. Immerhin fährt man Motorrrad überwiegend des Spaßes wegen und ein gekonnter Wheely macht definitiv Spaß 

@onslaugt
Was fährst du jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## onslaught (27. April 2012)

Breva 1100 MG, 90 PS. Hab auch Bilder hier im Fred.


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2012)

Sieht der BMW R1200R ziemlich ähnlich


----------



## onslaught (27. April 2012)

Das darfst du aber nicht laut sagen  in meiner Gegenwart schon garnicht .................

Es gibt 2 Sorten Motorradfahrer, BMW-Fahrer UND Nicht-BMW-Fahrer.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. April 2012)

und ducatifahrer 
@Ich: dass ne gedrosselte er6n von alleine aufs hinterrad geht, bezweifle etwas. Außer natürlich du lässt im ersten gang im roten bereich die kupplung schnacken...


----------



## onslaught (27. April 2012)

Kupplung schnacken ...

Ducatifahrer gehören Selbstverständlich zu den NICHT-BMW-Fahrern


----------



## computertod (27. April 2012)

was ist denn an den BMW-Fahrern so schlimm?
mein Onkel fährt auch eine BMW, eine K1200RS


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2012)

@CPU-GPU
Von einer Drossel war nie die Rede  jetzt ist sie aber wieder kastriert  
Ich hab auch nichts gegen BMW Fahrer. Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen dass die sich anders verhalten. Nur die Ducs grüßen seltener 

PS: Noch ne schöne gemütliche Feierabendrude gedreht. Herrlich bei diesem Wetter dahinzucruisen!
Putztag war heute auch wieder. Die 10500km kennt man noch so gut wie gar nicht. Jedoch muss am Mittwoch der Vordereifen runter. Hat jetzt lang genug gehalten


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. April 2012)

BMW Fahrer haben es in der Regel nicht nötig zu grüssen, sind eben unter sich, was besonderes


----------



## offspringer (27. April 2012)

Traumwetter und das wunderbare Brummen der Maschinen, die unter dem Fenster bei meiner Arbeit vorbeifahren.. Ich wil aaaaaaauch


----------



## onslaught (27. April 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> was ist denn an den BMW-Fahrern so schlimm?
> mein Onkel fährt auch eine BMW, eine K1200RS


 
Eigentlich nur daß sie BMW fahren   Das ist allgemeines Gefrozzel in der Bikerszene, noch nix davon gehört ?
Angefangen hat das Früher, als der Begriff Gummikuh kreiert worden ist, dann kamen die Heizgriffe dazu, später das Navi und die Einbauküche,
womit eben die Vollausstattung gemeint ist mit Topkäs, Koffer Navi und Stereoradio. Sagt man auch so bei der Honda Goldwing.

Die meisten Biker brauchen oder wollen diesen Firlefanz nicht und machen sich deshalb darüber Lustig, das ist alles.
Heutzutage sind die BMW's ja nicht mehr so, aber das Gefrozzel bleibt, obwohl sie in der Superbike-WM ordentlich mitmischen.


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2012)

Technisch gesehen sind die BMWs aber für mich über allen anderen Marken  Bin mal mit der K1600Gt mitgefahren und muss sagen auch wann des sowas von überhaupt nicht mein Genre ist hat das super Spaß gemacht


----------



## seventyseven (27. April 2012)

Am 9 Mai darf ich meine Theorie Prüfung antreten  Hoffentlich wird es mit dem Lappen was vor August


----------



## onslaught (27. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen sind die BMWs aber für mich über allen anderen Marken  Bin mal mit der K1600Gt mitgefahren und muss sagen auch wann des sowas von überhaupt nicht mein Genre ist hat das super Spaß gemacht



Ordentlich Dampf unterm Arsch machen immer Spass, vor allem wenn einer richtig damit umgehen kann 

Technisch gesehen ist BMW eine unter vielen.


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2012)

Was die 1100 GS in Long Way Down und Long Way Round ausgehalten hat, hat mich schon ziemlich beeindruckt. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Konkurrenz da früher schlapp gemacht hätte. Vorausgesetzt du kennst die Filme


----------



## onslaught (27. April 2012)

Ich kenn sie nicht, aber im Film kann Superman fliegen 

Aber die GS ist schon ein sehr gutes Gerät. Wird schon lang gebaut und ist ausgereift.


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2012)

Sagen wir Doku klingt seriöser 
Ich denke aber egal welche Marke man nimmt mittlerweile taugen fast alle was. Würde ich mir jetzt ein kostenloses Bike aussuchen dürfen würde ich mich zwischen der GSR 750, Z 750R, 796 Supermotard, 990 Superduke entscheiden müssen  Hab ich schon alle probegesessen


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. April 2012)

BMW und spitzenreiter der technik? Naja, nicht so ganz 
In sachen leistung hat Kawa praktisch immer die nase vorn
fahrwerk ist Duc so mit am besten
KOmfort ist die goldwing die messlatte

BMW ist halt BMW, das reicht den käufern. Es muss nicht gut sein, es muss halt BMW sein. Welche logik auch immer dahinter stecken mag 

BMW kriegts bis heute nicht hin, den mords "KRCK" beim schalten innen ersten zu eliminieren ;D und schwer sind die kisten dank (mMn am mopped unnötigen) Kardanantrieb auch.
Also ich würd mir so ne kiste nie kaufen, vor allem nicht für die aufgerufenen Preise. Lieber was japanisches oder britisches


----------



## computertod (28. April 2012)

und wer ist jetzt bei diesem wetter alles am 'rumfliegen'?


----------



## offspringer (28. April 2012)

Hab mich heute bei weiteren Händlern umgeschaut und nichts gefunden, also hab ich dem KTM-Händler zugesagt. Nächste Woche wird das bürokratische Drumrum erledigt und am Wochenende dann schon die erste Runde gedreht *freu*


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. April 2012)

hab grad ne runde gedreht, leider musst ich beim pass hinter ner autokolone hergurken -.-
Aber ist fast schon zu heiß heute, paar °C weniger wären ideal


----------



## ich558 (28. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad ne runde gedreht, leider musst ich beim pass hinter ner autokolone hergurken -.-
> Aber ist fast schon zu heiß heute, paar °C weniger wären ideal



Was fährst du nochmal? 
Bin vorhin auch nu Zeitlang zusammen mit einer YZF 125 herumgefahren. Verdammt heiß ist es aber trotz aller offenen Lüftungsschlitze an Helm und Jacke 

@offspringer
Glückwunsch. Kann man nur hoffen das Wetter bleibt sonnig


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. April 2012)

fahre die KLE500, unten sind zwei bilder von gestern, ne kleine Feierabendrunde


----------



## ich558 (28. April 2012)

Gibt nix besseres alles eine Feierabendrunde


----------



## thecroatien (28. April 2012)

Hihi.

Habe Vorhin zum Feierabend auch noch mal 60km abgerissen..

Morgen, Morgen steht den Ganzen Tag nichts an, außer Motorrad fahren


----------



## onslaught (29. April 2012)

Bei mir is tote Hose  gestern geschuftet, heute Familiengedöns, morgen schuften. Am Dienstag 1. Mai will ich nich, zuviel Theater auf den Strassen.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. April 2012)

Ich hab mal ne frage an euch... Ich wurde motiviert den Führerschein zu machen (ist ja ein kleines wenn man den fürs Auto besitzt) was ist die beste Maschine mit max. 34PS egal ob gedrosselt oder offen? Es sind ja doch 2Jahre die man damit aushalten muss.... am liebsten würde ich mir ne buell kaufen aber 1200ccm zu drosseln hört sich recht nach qualen für das moppet an 
Danke schon mal


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. April 2012)

Ich würde ne günstige " Brot und Butter"- maschine kaufen, gerade die paratwins von kawa gibt es viele auf dem gebrauchtmarkt. Sind zuverlässig und günstig. Die kannst du zwei Jahre fahren, und danach entweder aufmachen und weiterfahren, oder wieder verkaufen und was " Grosses" kaufen


----------



## Lolm@n (29. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ne günstige " Brot und Butter"- maschine kaufen, gerade die paratwins von kawa gibt es viele auf dem gebrauchtmarkt. Sind zuverlässig und günstig. Die kannst du zwei Jahre fahren, und danach entweder aufmachen und weiterfahren, oder wieder verkaufen und was " Grosses" kaufen



Was wäre z.B. mit ner Ninja 250R? Könnte man ohne drossel fahren


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Als offene Maschine ist die Ninja 250r die bessere da sie mit 33PS die stärkste ihrere Klasse ist. Da man das Teil aber ordentlich drehen muss hab ich mich für die Er6n entschieden da die sich, bestätigt auch durch diverse Tests, am besten mit der Drossel fahren lässt und noch dazu günstig ist


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre z.B. mit ner Ninja 250R? Könnte man ohne drossel fahren



Frag Anja, die kann dir da mehr sagen.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Oder neu kaufen und dann trotzdem nach 2 Jahren verkaufen. Spart man sich im ende feckt nicht viel


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. April 2012)

ne 250er zu kaufen ist so ziemlich das dümmste was du machen kannst  Denn die leistung wird dir nach 2 jahren garantiert nicht mehr ausreichen. Und dann musst du dir wieder ne neue kaufen, um mehr leistung zu bekommen.
Außerdem find ich persönlich es ziemlich peinlich, ne maschine zu fahren die aussieht wie ne rakete, aber nur 33 PS unterm sitz hat...
Außerdem gibts die 250er ninja noch nicht so häufig gebraucht, da sie noch recht neu ist, deswegen musst du sie fast neu kaufen, und für das geld gibts gute gebrauchte mit leistung die auch nach 2 jahren noch fürs erste ausreicht.
Und rein die PS-Zahl gibt nicht viel von der fahrleistung an, ich ziehe den schulkollegen, der auch die 250er ninja besitzt, locker ab und das mit drossel, da meine maschine einfach das doppelte an hubraum hat  Beim mopped ist hubraum eben doch noch sehr ausschlaggebend, anders als beim auto


----------



## Lolm@n (29. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ne 250er zu kaufen ist so ziemlich das dümmste was du machen kannst  Denn die leistung wird dir nach 2 jahren garantiert nicht mehr ausreichen. Und dann musst du dir wieder ne neue kaufen, um mehr leistung zu bekommen.
> Außerdem find ich persönlich es ziemlich peinlich, ne maschine zu fahren die aussieht wie ne rakete, aber nur 33 PS unterm sitz hat...
> Außerdem gibts die 250er ninja noch nicht so häufig gebraucht, da sie noch recht neu ist, deswegen musst du sie fast neu kaufen, und für das geld gibts gute gebrauchte mit leistung die auch nach 2 jahren noch fürs erste ausreicht.
> Und rein die PS-Zahl gibt nicht viel von der fahrleistung an, ich ziehe den schulkollegen, der auch die 250er ninja besitzt, locker ab und das mit drossel, da meine maschine einfach das doppelte an hubraum hat  Beim mopped ist hubraum eben doch noch sehr ausschlaggebend, anders als beim auto


 
Ich verfolge bis am 4.5. sicher mal ne CBR 600 RR die bereits gedrosselt ist  mal schauen für wie viel die geht  
Die Sache mit den gebrauchten ist wirklich so die werden ja extrem teuer verkauft selbst die die kaputte verkleidungen haben  da kann man gerade ne neue kaufen


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Das dümmste ist es sicher nicht man muss sich eher fragen was man fahren möchte. Einen Supersportler Drehorgel oder eine kastrierte schwere Maschine. Beides kann ja nach 2 Jahren verkauft werden und die 250er Ninja gibts auch schon für ca 3k  
Ich glaub übrigens kaum dass du eine 250er abgezogen hasst da die zwischen 7-8s liegen und meine 650er bei ca 9. Beim Überholen hat man da zwar etwas Nachteil aber mir war der Durchzug und der dickere Sound dann doch wichtiger als die kreischende Motorsäge 
Mittlerweile würd ich aber langfristig gesehen auch keinem mehr unter 600ccm empfehlen


----------



## Lolm@n (29. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das dümmste ist es sicher nicht man muss sich eher fragen was man fahren möchte. Einen Supersportler Drehorgel oder eine kastrierte schwere Maschine. Beides kann ja nach 2 Jahren verkauft werden und die 250er Ninja gibts auch schon für ca 3k
> Ich glaub übrigens kaum dass du eine 250er abgezogen hasst da die zwischen 7-8s liegen und meine 650er bei ca 9. Beim Überholen hat man da zwar etwas Nachteil aber mir war der Durchzug und der dickere Sound dann doch wichtiger als die kreischende Motorsäge
> Mittlerweile würd ich aber langfristig gesehen auch keinem mehr unter 600ccm empfehlen


 
Nicht in CH und import lohnt sich erst bei Autos wirklich und auch dort nur bei gewissen (Japaner die es nur als RHD gab z.B. oder andere exoten den die Nachfrage und das Angebot bestimmen den Preis wie wir alle wissen ) hier beginnen vernünftige ninja's bei 4.8-5k und eine neue könnte ich wohl für 5.8k beziehen (CHF) dann würde ich direkt ne neue nehmen den die für 4.8k haben immerhin schon 10k km und fast 4 jahre auf dem bukel

MfG


----------



## moe (29. April 2012)

Weniger Hubraum ist immer "anstrengender" zu fahren, weil einfach weniger Drehmoment da ist und du mehr schalten musst. Ich würde mir nicht so ne Drehzahlorgel kaufen. Lieber ne gebrauchte (vlt schon gedrosselte) 600er. 
Das erste Möp neu zu kaufen ist imho auch nicht die beste Idee. Die Chance dass du dich damit hinlegst ist halt doch relativ hoch, dann ist gleich n Haufen Kohle verbrannt und du ärgerst dich nur.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. April 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Das erste Möp neu zu kaufen ist imho auch nicht die beste Idee. Die Chance dass du dich damit hinlegst ist halt doch relativ hoch, dann ist gleich n Haufen Kohle verbrannt und du ärgerst dich nur.


 
Normalerweise bin ich ganz deiner Meinung aber nicht wenn der Preisunterschied zwischen 4 jährig und neu 800CHF betragen  Durch Garantie und erst später anfallenden Service usw. holt man das schnell raus


----------



## moe (29. April 2012)

Wenn du noch ein bisschen verhandelst und ein weiteres Jahr Garantie oder zwei gratis Inspektionen rausschlägst, warum nicht. 
Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würd ichs machen. Allerdings nicht bei ner 250er und nicht beim ersten Motorrad.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. April 2012)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du noch ein bisschen verhandelst und ein weiteres Jahr Garantie oder zwei gratis Inspektionen rausschlägst, warum nicht.
> Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würd ichs machen. Allerdings nicht bei ner 250er und nicht beim ersten Motorrad.



Ja ich habs verstanden es muss mehr Hubraum her  was gäbe es da alles bezahlbares an sportlern?


----------



## seventyseven (29. April 2012)

Eine gebrauchte GSX-R am besten was mit ABS


----------



## moe (29. April 2012)

Kommt immer drauf an was man unter bezahlbar versteht. 
Honda CBR, Suzuki GSX oder GFS, Kawasaki er6 oder ZX....
Die Liste wird ewig lang. Such dir doch einfach mal welche in deinem Preisrahmen bei mobile.de(.ch?) o.ä. die dir gefallen würden. Wenn dein Budget wie vorher erwähnt bie ca. 5k liegt ist ABS sicher auch ein Auswahlkriterium.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Die oben aufgezählten sind schon ganz nett evtl schau dir noch 750er nakeds an die machen auch verdammt viel Spaß und lassen sich meist besser drosseln als Supersportler. Das Problem ist bei solchen Maschinen halt dass man nie weis wie sie gefahren wurden und meistens wurden sie nicht geschont


----------



## moe (29. April 2012)

In sowas steckt man aber nicht drin. Das ist halt das Risiko beim Gebrauchtkauf.
Wer ne geschonte Maschine will soll sich ne Chopper kaufen.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Die oben aufgezählten sind schon ganz nett evtl schau dir noch 750er nakeds an die machen auch verdammt viel Spaß und lassen sich meist besser drosseln als Supersportler. Das Problem ist bei solchen Maschinen halt dass man nie weis wie sie gefahren wurden und meistens wurden sie nicht geschont



Also preislich seit ihr nicht schlecht aber wenns eine gibt die mir extrem gut gefällt zahl ich halt noch 1-2k mehr  Die CBR die ich grad zuschau ist erst 10k km alt 
Was ich auch hübsch finde sind ducati Monster aner die gehen doch schnell richtung 10k  zumindest die neueren  wann ist eig. Der günstigste zeitpunkt für eine occasion? Am saisonende nehm ich an 

PS ab welchem jhg. Ist abs etwa standart?


----------



## moe (29. April 2012)

Im Winter ists am günstigsten.  Aber so groß ist der Preisunterschied auch nicht, zumindest nicht bei den gebrauchten.

Ist schwer zu sagen. Viele Hersteller habens so um 2005 eingeführt.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. April 2012)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Im Winter ists am günstigsten.  Aber so groß ist der Preisunterschied auch nicht, zumindest nicht bei den gebrauchten.
> 
> Ist schwer zu sagen. Viele Hersteller habens so um 2005 eingeführt.



Ok, und wo kann man nachträglich die drosselung einbauen lassen?
Ich muss mir das noch einmal durch den kopf gehen lassen ob ich mir das echt schon auf die saison antun will oder ich noch ein jahr länger leben will (also noch 3 jahre )


----------



## moe (29. April 2012)

Entweder beim Händler wenn dus da kaufst oder bei ner freien Werkstatt. Die sind meist billiger als die Freundlichen.
Erkundig dich auch vorher im Netz wie man die Maschine an besten drosselt, evtl kannsts auch selber machen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das dümmste ist es sicher nicht man muss sich eher fragen was man fahren möchte. Einen Supersportler Drehorgel oder eine kastrierte schwere Maschine. Beides kann ja nach 2 Jahren verkauft werden und die 250er Ninja gibts auch schon für ca 3k
> Ich glaub übrigens kaum dass du eine 250er abgezogen hasst da die zwischen 7-8s liegen und meine 650er bei ca 9. Beim Überholen hat man da zwar etwas Nachteil aber mir war der Durchzug und der dickere Sound dann doch wichtiger als die kreischende Motorsäge
> Mittlerweile würd ich aber langfristig gesehen auch keinem mehr unter 600ccm empfehlen


 Eine drehorgel aus der nie leistung kommen wird oder eine 20KG schwerere maschine die nach wunsch mal eben 20-30 PS mehr hat? Ich glaube die meisten würden sich für das letztere entscheiden 
Mir egal was für sekundenwerte bestehen, fakt ist dass ich meinen schulkollegen mit seinem Fo...fön recht gut hab stehen lassen, vor allem beim durchzug aus dem fahren raus. Wobei es heir auch sein kann dass sein recht niedriges fahrtalent ne rolle gespielt hat, er hat die maschine wohl nicht umsonst innerhalb der ersten vier wochen 2mal rausgelegt (sieht auch nicht mehr besonders toll aus das teil^^).
Generell spricht ja nix gegen hochdrehende maschinen, allerdings sollte dann halt auch wirklich ein fetter punch obenrum kommen, wie es bei den 600+ supersportlern ja auch ist. Ich werde nöchstes jahr ja vermutlich auch in diese kategorie umsteigen


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Ich hab ja den reinen 0-100 Wert gemeint bei dem eine offene 250 meiner Meinung noch in allen Fällen schneller ist als wie gedrosselte 600er. Beim Durchzug siehts ganz klar anders raus aber der ist beim Dragrace halt fast egal 
Egal wie auch immer. Nächstes Jahr kommt bei mir auch entweder ein 750er Naked oder 600er Supersportler wenn auch gebraucht ins Haus. Meine neue Er6 sollt sich da dann noch recht gut verkaufen können


----------



## offspringer (29. April 2012)

Warum verkaufst du die ER6? Unzufrieden?


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Nein nicht wirklich ist prinzipiell ein super Bike aber ich möchte eine etwas aggressivere Optik wie Z 750 oder GSR 750. Von vorne gefällt sie mir jetzt nicht wirklich aber die Er6 war halt die einzige Maschine die ich mir neu leisten konnte und mich in der Fahrschule schon technisch überzeugt hat. Außerdem will ich einen geileren Sound ohne jetzt extra 400€ in einen Auspuff investieren zu müssen und am wichtigsten mehr Power vorallem unter 6000 UPM.  Bis 5k erkennt man nämlich nicht ob man mit oder ohne Drossel fährt. (dafür explodiert sie ab 7k ganz schön  )
Aber mal sehen wahrscheinlich  werd ich sie noch 1 Jahr offen fahren.
Am Mittwoch kommt erst mal ein neuer Vorderreifen da der alte und erste jetzt immerhin 10500km gehalten hat. Kostet 125€ das kleine Teil


----------



## offspringer (29. April 2012)

Ich bin von den Pirelli Corsa, die auf der KTM montiert sind, nicht so recht überzeugt.. Irgendwie haben die doch kein Profil


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Bei gebrauchten werden meistens auch nicht die Reifen gewechselt. Vielleicht kannst du ja aushandeln, dass im Preis noch ein neuer Satz Reifen inklu ist?


----------



## offspringer (29. April 2012)

Beim Preis bekomm ich das Ummelden der Maschine inklusive (wären sonst ca. 150€) und 20% Nachlass auf einen Helm 

Die Reifen sind relativ neu, das Modell an sich hat wenig Profil, dafür wird das Material umso haftfester, wenn das Gummi erst mal warm ist. So verspricht das der Händler zumindest. Aber irgendwie bin ich skeptisch xD

Edit: Ist wahrscheinlich eine sehr dumme Frage, aber gibts bei der Duke etwas keine Tankanzeige? Oo


----------



## computertod (29. April 2012)

mit Tankanzeige fahren kann ja auch jeder


----------



## offspringer (29. April 2012)

Scheint so  Ne aber im Ernst, wie geht das?


----------



## computertod (29. April 2012)

was? ohne Anzeige fahren? da muss man im grunde nur wissen wieviel Sprit man im Tank hat und wieviel die Maschine auf 100km braucht


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. April 2012)

Einfach gucken wie viel Sie auf 100 km schluckt und den tankinhalt nachschauen, und dann etwas sicherheitstoleranz einrechnen. Dann alle obligatorischen xy kilometer tanken und den Trip-Zähler auf null setzen. Mach ich auch nicht anders


----------



## thecroatien (30. April 2012)

Vermutlich hast du an der KTM dann einen Benzinhanh, mit drei Stellungen.

An, Aus und Reserve.

Du merkst dann schon wenn du Umstellen musst


----------



## onslaught (2. Mai 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Ich bin von den Pirelli Corsa, die auf der KTM montiert sind, nicht so recht überzeugt.. Irgendwie haben die doch kein Profil


 
Je mehr Gummi Bodenkontakt hat desto höher ist die Haftung. Warum glaubst du fahren Rossi&Co mit Slicks ? Das wenige (negativ)-Profil ist schon i.O., der Gesetzgeber will das so, und die Pneus müssen ja auch auf nassen und schmutzigen Strassen Haftung haben.

PS.
Immer darauf achten daß der Benzinhahn auf -ON- steht. Wenn du auf -RES- fährst, und du stehenbleibst, ist der Tank wirklich leer.


----------



## offspringer (2. Mai 2012)

Ok danke für die Infos 

In 2-3 Tagen kann ich die Maschine abholen *freu*


----------



## onslaught (2. Mai 2012)

Hast du also zugeschlagen, Gratuliere 

Helm noch sagtest du, mit Rabatt  welchen hast du dir ausgesucht ?


----------



## offspringer (2. Mai 2012)

Hm hab da noch keinen speziellen im Kopf, ich werd mich da einfach beraten lassen  Wird preislich bei ca. 200-300 € liegen, abzüglich 20% Rabatt 

Restliche Bekleidung ist größtenteils von Dainese.


----------



## onslaught (2. Mai 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Restliche Bekleidung ist größtenteils von Dainese.



Hab ich auch  schon jahrelang, optimal die Klamotten. Der Helm muss zu Anfang richtig stramm sitzen, weil das Polster mit der Zeit nachgibt und dann muss er richtig passen.

Mit den Reifen ...
bis du die jetzigen abgefahren hast, kannst du dich informieren was es so gibt. Ich habe mit Metzeler Road-tec /Sport-Tec, Michelin Pilot-Sport, Bridgestone Battlax gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Attack von Conti soll auch sehr gut sein. Hauptsache "Silca-Mischung" , also innen härter, außen weicher und mit Silca im Gummi für gute "(Nass)Haftung".


----------



## offspringer (2. Mai 2012)

Jo, die Reifen die ich im Moment drauf hab halten noch 5-6.000 km, also brauch ich mir heuer noch keine Gedanken machen, nächste Saison wird dann wieder verglichen 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch verstehen, wie das mit dem Anlassen und der regulierbaren Luftzufuhr funktioniert hrhr 

Hatte bis jetzt nämlich nur eine 125er aus dem Jahre 2007 und die ging mit elektrischem Starter an ohne Hebel oder Schalter


----------



## onslaught (2. Mai 2012)

Gibt es ne Kickanleitung ???


----------



## offspringer (2. Mai 2012)

Kicken brauch ich das Teil nicht, hat ja nen elektrischen Starter, trotzdem gibts da den DeKo-Hebel und den Luftzuffuhrregler (Choke, oder?). Den DeKo-Hebel muss man also nur beim Kicken ziehen, wenn ich den Thread richtig verstanden habe? Und den Choke aufmachen und nach kurzer Zeit wieder zu.. Oder mach ich da was ganz falsch?


----------



## thecroatien (2. Mai 2012)

Juhu, am Wochenende wird sich eventuell eines Yamaha FZR 600 Als Viertes Motorrad, den Platz bei uns teilen dürfen


----------



## onslaught (2. Mai 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Kicken brauch ich das Teil nicht, hat ja nen elektrischen Starter, trotzdem gibts da den DeKo-Hebel und den Luftzuffuhrregler (Choke, oder?). Den DeKo-Hebel muss man also nur beim Kicken ziehen, wenn ich den Thread richtig verstanden habe? Und den Choke aufmachen und nach kurzer Zeit wieder zu.. Oder mach ich da was ganz falsch?


 
Nene, den Choke nur zum starten, und kurz im Stand laufen lassen.Wenn du gleich losfährst gleich wieder rausmachen, sonst fährst du mit zu fettem Gemisch.
Das Deko normal nur zum kicken, wenn deine Batterie mal schwächelt.


----------



## offspringer (2. Mai 2012)

Ok dann wäre das geklärt, danke nochmal


----------



## Golmur (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hab eine Aprilia RS 125 in Grün/Schwarz lackierung.

http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/8349/cimg1140d.jpg


----------



## offspringer (2. Mai 2012)

An sich ein schönes Bike, auch wenn ich eine leichte Abneigung gegen 125er-"Rennmaschinen" habe. Sehen aus wie eine Rakete, werden an der Ampel aber von ner 50er Vespa abgehängt


----------



## ich558 (2. Mai 2012)

Falls es die Aprilia mit 33PS aber nicht mehr


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es die Aprilia mit 33PS aber nicht mehr



Der witz ist bei der 34PS regelung haben sie ein zugutes kg:ps verhältnis darum müssen sie auch gedrosselt werden was ich einen witz finde sonst hättich mir auch die aprillia geholt, zügiger als eine ninja 250 usw. und recht günstig...


----------



## offspringer (3. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder eine Frage 

Ist es schädlich für den Motor, wenn ich das Bike dazu benutze, zur Arbeit zu fahren? Das sind ca. 4,5 km; wird der Motor da überhaupt warm? Sollte ich doch lieber weiterhin mit dem Auto fahren?


----------



## dmxforever (3. Mai 2012)

Ich würde nicht mit dem Motorrad fahren. Das Öl wird nie wirklich warm bei so einer kurzen Strecke.
Generell ist es so, dass jeder Kilometer mit dem Motorrad teurer ist als mit dem Auto, vorausgesetzt alle Service-Angelegenheiten usw. werden beim Händler erledigt und man legt selbst keine Hand an.


----------



## onslaught (3. Mai 2012)

Halt "verhalten" Fahren bei so kurzen Strecken, also nicht hochdrehen  wenn dann am Wochenende der Motor richtig heiß gefahren wird geht das schon. Wenn er immer nur angewärmt wird und dann wieder abkühlt kann sich mit der Zeit Kondenswasser im Kurbelgehäuse bilden das schließlich im Motoröl landet und die Schmierwirkung herabsetzt. Also einmal die Woche 100 Km am Stück dann is gut.

Am Ende der Saison -> Ölwechsel, damit der Schmodder nicht über den Winter in der Ölwanne steht. Den Tank randvoll machen, dann bildet sich kein Kondenswasser. Batterie ans Dauerladegerät, so hält sie am längsten. Meine ist aktuell 6 Jahre alt und Topfit.


----------



## ich558 (3. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab täglich 10km zur Schule und erreiche dabei nur 5k UPM wenn ich 100 fahre. Ansonsten wird bei ca. 4k geschaltet. 
Würd also versuchen zb durch die Ortschaft im 5ten Gang zu fahren.


----------



## offspringer (3. Mai 2012)

Ich würde halt gern mit dem Bike fahren, da ich mich damit durch den Verkehr schlängeln kann hrhr 

Die Maschine dreh ich dabei nicht hoch, ist eh ne 50er-Zone


----------



## offspringer (3. Mai 2012)

Grad versichern lassen, knappe 1000€ für 1 Jahr (abmeldbar im Herbst)


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2012)

Ich zahl bei TK grad mal 20 Taler im Monat. (150 pro Saison)


----------



## ich558 (3. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sinds auch nur ca 150 (ok angemeldet auf meinen Vater)


----------



## thecroatien (3. Mai 2012)

Eintausend Euro!?

Nicht schlecht...Meine FZS kost 90€ fürn ganzes Jahr mit Haftplicht...


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2012)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du dich beim Hubraum nicht um ne 0 vertan hast? 
Das kostet ja nichtmal mein Auto.


----------



## offspringer (3. Mai 2012)

Naja ist halt abmeldbar, das kostet etwas mehr.. Hält somit 2 Jahre wenn ich 6 Monate lang fahre.. Und ich bin in der Einsteigerkategorie gelandet weil ich noch nie versichert war.. Und naja, Italien halt


----------



## onslaught (4. Mai 2012)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht  zumindest für den Versicherer 

Hast du auch Preise verglichen


----------



## offspringer (4. Mai 2012)

Ja klar, die billigsten für meine Kategorie fingen bei ca. 800 € an, allerdings nicht abmeldbar im Herbst. So sind die Preise hierzulande nun mal


----------



## offspringer (4. Mai 2012)

Holla die Waldfee, die Maschine zieht einem echt die Falten aus dem Sack (wie ich neulich mal irgendwo lesen durfte)


----------



## onslaught (5. Mai 2012)

Schön daß es dich freut  wenn dir solche Sprüche gefallen kann ich dir wärmstens Moto Mania empfehlen, Band 1 - 9 sind echt zum


----------



## offspringer (5. Mai 2012)

Heute nochmal ne Runde gedreht, die Maschine ist top 

Die Beschleunigung ist unglaublich (aber klar, ich bin ja nur ne 125er Yamaha Ybr gewohnt  ).

Das einzige Problem ist das Anlassen. Elektrisch funzt nicht (es macht einfach nur Klick und nichts rührt sich) und mit Kicken war ich heute 10 Minuten beschäftigt, bis die Maschine lief. Muss wohl am Montag nochmal zum Händler und fragen, ob Batterie und Zündkerze ausgetauscht wurden..


----------



## STSLeon (6. Mai 2012)

Bin seit längerer Zeit am überlegen meine CB 500 (Bj 1994) zu verkaufen und mir eine CBR 600F zu holen, die Maschine macht mich richtig an. Sollte nur mal Zeit finden eine Test zu fahren


----------



## onslaught (6. Mai 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Heute nochmal ne Runde gedreht, die Maschine ist top
> 
> Die Beschleunigung ist unglaublich (aber klar, ich bin ja nur ne 125er Yamaha Ybr gewohnt  ).
> 
> Das einzige Problem ist das Anlassen. Elektrisch funzt nicht (es macht einfach nur Klick und nichts rührt sich) und mit Kicken war ich heute 10 Minuten beschäftigt, bis die Maschine lief. Muss wohl am Montag nochmal zum Händler und fragen, ob Batterie und Zündkerze ausgetauscht wurden..



hört sich nach defektem Magnetschalter im Anlasser oder leerer/defekter Batterie an 



> Bin seit längerer Zeit am überlegen meine CB 500 (Bj 1994) zu verkaufen  und mir eine CBR 600F zu holen, die Maschine macht mich richtig an.  Sollte nur mal Zeit finden eine Test zu fahren



Ne Bekannte von mir fährt so eine, kommt gut zurecht damit (160 cm groß) und ist sehr zufrieden.


----------



## offspringer (6. Mai 2012)

Jo ich werd morgen mal zum Händler fahren und Batterie und Zündkerze mal durchchecken lassen, hab ja schließlich 1 Jahr Garantie 

Meine Kurventechnik treibt euch erfahrenen Bikern wahrscheinlich Tränen in die Augen, hab halt schon 3 Jahre Pause hinter mir


----------



## onslaught (6. Mai 2012)

Bin dir noch nicht hinterher gefahren  aber Meister fallen nicht vom Himmel


----------



## offspringer (6. Mai 2012)

Naja ich trau mich halt noch nicht so recht runter, daher brems ich ziemlich ab und schleich um die Kurve. Aber wird schon werden


----------



## ich558 (6. Mai 2012)

War bei mir Anfangs genau so aber mit der Zeit traut man sich immer mehr  Nur übertreiben will ich es auch nicht. Wenn mir die Maschine wegrutscht fang ich nämlich an zu heulen


----------



## thecroatien (7. Mai 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Naja ich trau mich halt noch nicht so recht runter, daher brems ich ziemlich ab und schleich um die Kurve. Aber wird schon werden


 

Das kommt immer wieder, wenn man den bock mal abgelegt hat...

Fahr so wie du dich wohl fühlst


----------



## offspringer (7. Mai 2012)

Heute ging sie ohne Probleme an. Muss man den DeKo-Hebel während dem elektrischen Starten ziehen oder davor? Wenn ich den Hebel während dem Starten gezogen lasse klappert er zwar, aber die Maschine springt an.


----------



## onslaught (7. Mai 2012)

KTM-LC4.NET :: Thema anzeigen - Starten mit e-starter und deko hebel ????

Scheint normal zu sein, Deko ziehen, Anlasser drücken, wenn er orgelt Deko loslassen. Der Einzyli hat schon gewaltige Kompression, und die konzentriert auf einem großen Brennraum.


----------



## offspringer (7. Mai 2012)

Ok, dachte ja anfangs, dass das an der Batterie liegt, aber mit dieser Methode springt die Maschine sofort an, hab das schon so 5-6 Mal probiert 

Solange das nicht schädlich für den Motor ist geht das so in Ordnung  Danke!


----------



## ich558 (8. Mai 2012)

So jetzt hats mich auch erwischt. Nach über 1 Jahr und 10000km keinen Kratzer im Bike und heute nach dem Abbiegen auf eine kürzlich neue geteerte Straße, auf der irgendeine schmierige ******** lag, ohne einem Warnschild, das darauf hinweisen könnte, ist mir das Hinterrad weggerutsch. Ich hab mich etwas abgerrollt und nur kleine Schürfwunden davongetragen das Bike hat grob geschätzt wohl 2000€ Schaden Hoffe nur Rahmen oder Gabel sind nicht verbogen.
Musste natürlich kurz vorm Abi passieren. Mal schauen was die Versicherung sagt. Hab Gottseidank Vollkasko. Regt mich nur tierisch auf, dass es mich wegen so einem Mist hingelegt hat


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Mai 2012)

mach dir nichts draus, das ist doch immer so, dich legts immer dann wenn du gar nicht damit rechnest und es völlig undenkbar scheint 
Ging mir mitm roller auch nicht anders, ich weiss noch als es mich bei schnee gelegt hat, nachdem ich einen kleinen "drift" versucht habe. Ich hab das schon zig mal gemacht, und nie gedacht dass es mich bei der niedrigen geschwindigkeit legt. aber wie es halt so ist, der bock pendelte 2-3 mal und ich lag  Zum glück flog ich in den schnee, so ist weder mir nochm roller was passiert. Aber das war nicht s einzige mal mitm roller, aber wie gesagt passierte immer nur dann wenn ichs am wenigsten gedacht hätte


----------



## moe (8. Mai 2012)

Schmieriger Untergund und kein Warnschild?
Wenn dus drauf anlegst kannst du mit nem guten Anwalt bei der Stadt/Gemeinde was raushauen. 

Edit: Ich hab mich mal mit meiner uralt Vespa gelegt. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, das das mal passiert. Mit dem Fahrwerk ist so ziemlich jede Kurvenlage möglich, nur als der Hauptständer dann Funken geschlagen hat hat das auch nichts mehr gebracht.  War zwar nur mit ca. 30km/h, aber hat gereicht um beide Beine aufzureißen.


----------



## AeroX (8. Mai 2012)

Ohh mein Beileid.  aber ansonsten schöne maschine! 

Keine sturzpads drauf?


----------



## ich558 (8. Mai 2012)

Ganz genau immer dann wann man nicht damit rechnet. Wollte nur 4km zum See fahren und bissl in der Sonne zum lernen. Hatte daher zwar Motorradjacke an aber nur eine kurze Hose  
Das mit dem Verklagen hab ich auch schon überlegt aber den Aufwand wieder zu haben mit ewigen hin und her ist auch nicht verlockend. 

Nö sturzschutz wollte ich nicht. Wirken für mich eher wie Stützräder fürs Fahrrad  Waren mir ehrlich gesagt aber zu teuer und angeblich reißt es sie leicht ab beim Crash. 

Was anderes sehe gerade am Motorblock ist ein tiefer Riss aus den minimal Öl rauskommt. Ist das was schlimmeres oder reicht es wenn da diese zerkratze "Kappe" austauscht?


----------



## AeroX (8. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau immer dann wann man nicht damit rechnet. Wollte nur 4km zum See fahren und bissl in der Sonne zum lernen. Hatte daher zwar Motorradjacke an aber nur eine kurze Hose
> Das mit dem Verklagen hab ich auch schon überlegt aber den Aufwand wieder zu haben mit ewigen hin und her ist auch nicht verlockend.
> 
> Nö sturzschutz wollte ich nicht. Wirken für mich eher wie Stützräder fürs Fahrrad  Waren mir ehrlich gesagt aber zu teuer und angeblich reißt es sie leicht ab beim Crash.
> ...



Okay jedem das seine  
Trotzdem schade.


----------



## Bierseppi (8. Mai 2012)

austauschen und gut ...  evtl de Gewinde anschauen ob de ned blessuren davongetragen haben schaut nämlich schwer nach aluminium aus ...


----------



## ich558 (8. Mai 2012)

Morgen soll angeblich schon ein Gutachter kommen. Mal schauen was sich da ergibt. Hoffen nur ich muss jetzt nicht ewig auf eine Reperatur warten


----------



## moe (8. Mai 2012)

Das sieht mir schwer nach Getriebedeckel aus.
Auf jeden Fall austauschen wenn das Öl ist was da raus läuft.


----------



## ich558 (9. Mai 2012)

Noch was: Hab die Maschine damals über die Fahrschule gekauft da ich so an 20% Rabatt bekommen bin.  Heute hab ich in Facebook eine Nachricht von meinem Fahrlehrer bekommen mit "Servus Simon, die hat's ja gut erwischt  , gottseidank dich nicht! Ganz ehrlich würde ich über Kasko abrechnen, die Maschine antauschen an eine Neue! Du kannst ja mit meinen Prozenten arbeiten "
Wie genau funktioniert denn das? Kann gerade keinen anderen fragen daher frag ich hier mal nach


----------



## offspringer (9. Mai 2012)

Erst mal mein Beileid für die Maschine 

Aber Kopf hoch, das Wichtige ist, dass es dir gut geht und du ohne größere Schäden davongekommen bist


----------



## onslaught (9. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Noch was: Hab die Maschine damals über die Fahrschule gekauft da ich so an 20% Rabatt bekommen bin.  Heute hab ich in Facebook eine Nachricht von meinem Fahrlehrer bekommen mit "Servus Simon, die hat's ja gut erwischt  , gottseidank dich nicht! Ganz ehrlich würde ich über Kasko abrechnen, die Maschine antauschen an eine Neue! Du kannst ja mit meinen Prozenten arbeiten "
> Wie genau funktioniert denn das? Kann gerade keinen anderen fragen daher frag ich hier mal nach



Der Gutachter ermittelt den Schaden, ist der höher als der Zeitwert ist es ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden und du bekommst den Zeitwert erstattet. Wenn die Versicherung das Krad zurücknimmt auch noch den Rest (Schrottwert). Mit diesem Geld kannst du dir eine Neue kaufen, die ja Dank deiner Prozente wesentlich billiger als der Listenpreis ist. Oder den Schrott behalten und mit der Summe des Zeitwertes (oder Rep.-Kosten Erstattung) das Moped richten.


----------



## ich558 (9. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank so hab ich es jetzt auch erklärt bekommen. Momentan stehen 3 optionen zur Auswahl. 1. Ich lasse vorläufig Getriebeabdeckung und Blinker reparieren und fahr danach weiter, da ich zZ nämlich schon das Bike brächte. 2. Ich machs wie oben und nimm mir eine neue wo ich mit etwas Glück kaum was draufzahlen muss. Und 3. War vorhin beim Händler (hab noch nichts vom Vorfall erwähnt) und hab mich etwas umgeschaut. Da stand eine neue Z 750 Black Edition die 800€ über dem NP einer Er6n liegt. Mit etwas Zuzahlung meinerseits und die der Eltern könnte dies meine nächste Maschine werden  Nur werd ich da wohl noch min. 1 Monat warten müssen.

Naja jetzt muss ich erst mal warten was der Gutachter sagt um evtl schon mal die ein oder ander Option ausschließen zu können.


----------



## onslaught (9. Mai 2012)

Ob du den Neuwert der Maschine ersetzt kriegst ist fraglich, wie alt ist sie denn ?


edit.
Hab mir grad mal die Z 750 Black Edition angeschaut, schönes Moped. 

Ich hab damals auch mit Kawa "angefangen"  Z650C, im zweiten Jahr zerbügelt (hab noch ne schöne 17 cm lange Narbe als Erinnerung  ) dann ne 1100 ST bis zur Geburt des ersten Kindes. Da musste dann was Gemütliches her, die California 
seither bin ich bei den Italobikes geblieben.


----------



## ich558 (9. Mai 2012)

Das bezweifle ich auch aber die Verucheungssumme + den Verkaufserlös könnte im Idealfall die Kosten einer neuer Er6 -20% Rabatt ausgleichen. Ist jetzt 13 Monate alt mit 11000km.


----------



## onslaught (9. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt erst deine Bilder angeschaut, ist der Lichtmaschinen Deckel, den auszutauschen ist kein Prob. Auf die Dichtung achten, die Lima läuft im Öl.


----------



## ich558 (9. Mai 2012)

Hab vorhin mal kurz angelassen. Da kommt dann minimal Öl raus. Denkst du es reicht wenn ich das zuklebe und iwann vorsichtig 20km zum Händler noch fahre?


----------



## onslaught (9. Mai 2012)

Für die 20km grad gehen, aber zukleben geht nicht grad so, ölig und heiß (wirds dann) sind immer schlecht beim kleben  So einen Deckel kannst du aber auch selber tauschen, das Öl vorher ablassen oder das Moped auf die andere Seite neigen.


----------



## computertod (9. Mai 2012)

also mich hats letztes jahr auch mal ganz unerwartet geschmissen, bin da zur Schule gefahren und wollte abbiegen, hab gebremst und plötzlich ziehts mir das Hinterrad weg^^
waren aber nur Kratzer^^


----------



## ich558 (10. Mai 2012)

Hätte ich das Bike nicht komlett selbst bezahlt wären mir "die paar Kratzer" auch fast egal 
Also mit ganz viel Glück würd ich mir dann diese nehmen MOTORRAD MAYER / WM-BIKE in Passau - Vertragshändler-TGB, Vertragshändler-Daelim, Vertragshändler-e-max, Vertragshändler-Suzuki, Vertragshändler-Kawasaki 

edit: Hab mich schon beim heimfahren gewundert warum sich die Maschine irgendwie "anders" fährt. Dachte das kommt mir nur wegen den verdrehten Spiegeln so vor. Hab nun gerade bemerkt der Lenker ist auch noch deutlich verbogen -.-


----------



## offspringer (10. Mai 2012)

Gnaaaaaaah, heute sprang die Maschine schon wieder nicht an. Musste ne halbe Stunde lang kicken, bis sie endlich mit Müh und Not lief 

So macht das echt keinen Spaß.. Werde sie wohl morgen zum Händler bringen müssen und auf meine Garantie pochen..


----------



## ich558 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte die hat auch einen Elektrostarter? Zur Not könntest du sie auch anlaufen lassen falls ausreichend Gefälle vorhanden ist  Hab ich bei meiner alten Suzuki Rv90 immer gemacht.


----------



## offspringer (10. Mai 2012)

Jo mit Elektrostarter sprang sie auch nicht an.. Keine Ahnung wieso sie so launisch ist, bei den letzten 20-30 Mal sprang sie sofort an mit Elektrostarter, heute hab ich mir fast das Bein abstrampeln müssen trotz ein paar Meter rollen lassen etc..


----------



## ich558 (10. Mai 2012)

Wenns mit dem Elektrostarter nicht geht könnte es ja erstmal nur an der Batterie liegen. Beim Kickstarter könnte vielleicht eine versteckte Zündkerze Schuld sein. Diese am besten einfach mal rausnehmen und bisschen sauber machen.


----------



## moe (10. Mai 2012)

Ich musste heute nachm anmelden gleich mal ein paar Runden drehen.
Bin bis eben gefahren. Geil!


----------



## onslaught (11. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die hat auch einen Elektrostarter? Zur Not könntest du sie auch anlaufen lassen falls ausreichend Gefälle vorhanden ist  Hab ich bei meiner alten Suzuki Rv90 immer gemacht.



Aber im 4.,5. Gang, sonst steigst du ab 

Ne neue oder saubere Zündkerze, mit richtigem Elektrodenabstand wirkt manchmal Wunder.


----------



## offspringer (11. Mai 2012)

Ja ich wollte die Kerze mal ausbauen und putzen, aber kein Schlüssel vom Bordwerkzeug passte. Laut Web braucht man nen 16er oder 18er-Schlüssel, aber keiner der beiden passte in das Loch. Oder vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu ungeschickt


----------



## onslaught (11. Mai 2012)

Es gibt (meines Wissens) nur 18 und 21 mm Zündkerzen Schlüssel.

http://www.ktmteamwest.com/oxid/KTM-TEAM-WEST-PARTS/WERKZEUGE/ZUENDKERZENSCHLUESSEL-400-660-LC4.html

Hab gegockelt, ist ein spezieller 18mm Schlüssel, der eigentlich im Bordwerkzeug sein müsste.


----------



## offspringer (14. Mai 2012)

Hab die Maschine heute beim Händler abgegeben, er schaut sich alles nochmal an (und fügt meinem Bordwerkzeug den passenden Schlüssel hinzu)


----------



## >ExX< (18. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit leute.
Ich fange vielleicht nächste Woche schon Motorrad schein an, und wollte mich schonmal nach nem Motorrad umschauen und habe da ehrlich gesagt nicht viel Ahnung von.
Muss die ersten 2 Jahre ja mit maximal 34 PS rumgurken.
Ist das egal ob man eine mit original 34 PS nimmt oder ne 500ccm gedrosselt?
kann man so eine Drossel leicht rausbauen?

Das Motorrad sollte nciht zu klein sein, sollte für meine 2m lebendsgröße passen 
http://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-in...smissions=MANUAL_GEAR&negativeFeatures=EXPORT
http://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-in...issions=MANUAL_GEAR&negativeFeatures=EXPORTnd 
die beiden gefallen mir schonml ganz gut 
wo muss man beim motorradkauf drauf achten?


----------



## offspringer (18. Mai 2012)

Ich würd lieber eine größere Maschine nehmen, dafür halt gedrosselt. Dann kannst du die Drossel rausnehmen, sobald du darfst, und musst dann nicht extra ein größeres Motorrad kaufen


----------



## ich558 (18. Mai 2012)

Ein Bike, das offen 34PS zieht schon mal generell besser als jedes andere auf 34PS gedrosselte Bike. Falls du wirklich nur ein Bike für ca. 500€ willst würde ich auf jeden Fall eine ungedrosselte nehmen und später dann auf eine stärkere umsteigen. 
Bei so alten Maschinen würde ich hauptsächlich darauf achten, dass vom Motor keine komischen Geräusche kommen d.h. er soll sauber laufen und die Gänge flüssig durchschalten können. Evtl auch schauen das die Reifen nicht schon zu alt und abgefahren sind und natürlich wies um die Bremsen steht 

PS: Der Gutachter für mein Bike ist immer noch nicht fertig  Mein Bike steht nun schon 1,5 Wochen lädiert herum


----------



## moe (18. Mai 2012)

Kauf dir eine 500/600er. Die kannst du dann drosseln (lassen) und nach 2 Jahren auch noch fahren.
Gedrosselt wird bei alten Motorrädern meist über die Gasschieber oder ne Verengungsblende im Ansaugtrakt. Das kann eigentlich jeder der nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat selber machen.  Bei den neuen läuft das über die Elektronik, das kann nur die Werkstatt.

Ich hätte dir jetzt ne Suzuki Bandit empfohlen, aber bei 2m ist die zu klein für dich.
Ne Enduro wär was für dich, aber da kenne ich mich gar nicht aus.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Mai 2012)

Ich werd mich mal die tage umgucken, wie siehts denn mit der laufleistung aus?


----------



## moe (18. Mai 2012)

Je weniger desto besser! 

Das kommt ganz drauf an wie groß dein Budget ist. Ich persönlich würde jetzt kein Motorrad für 500.- kaufen. 2k dürfens schon sein.
Die meisten gebrauchten stehen zw. 40- und 70k km. 40k km sind auch vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn mit der Maschine anständig umgegangen wurde.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Mai 2012)

Ich denke für den anfang kann es auch ein günstiges sein^^
Dann hol ich mir ne 500 oder 600er^^


----------



## STSLeon (19. Mai 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Je weniger desto besser!
> 
> Das kommt ganz drauf an wie groß dein Budget ist. Ich persönlich würde jetzt kein Motorrad für 500.- kaufen. 2k dürfens schon sein.
> Die meisten gebrauchten stehen zw. 40- und 70k. 40k sind auch vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn mit der Maschine anständig umgegangen wurde.


 
Sind deine Maschinen vergoldet ? Für 40-70k bekommt man schon einen ganzen Fuhrpark. Bei 7k würde ich zum Neukauf tendieren, dafür bekommt man schon eine Honda CB 600 Hornet mit ABS und aktueller Technik. Wenn man drunter bleiben will, kann man sich die neuen N700 Maschinen von Honda ansehen. 

500€ würde ich auch nur ausgeben, wenn du den Verkäufer persönlich kennst und jemanden an der Hand hast, der schrauben kann. Meine CB 500 BJ 1994 hat mich 350€ bei meinem Schwager gekostet, mit dem was ich bis jetzt reingesteckt habe, bin ich bei 500€. 

Bei rund 2m Körpergröße wird der Markt ohnehin recht eng, lieber das Budget erweitern und viele Maschinen ausprobieren.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Mai 2012)

Ich will erstmal ne billige maschine für die ersten 2 jahre 
Danach kommt wahrscheinlich eh ne neue


----------



## STSLeon (19. Mai 2012)

Genau das würde ich nicht mehr machen. Gleich eine richtige kaufen und ggf. drosseln lassen. Alles andere ist Geldvernichtung pur. Sicher, als Anfänger hat Angst die Maschine zu legen, umzuwerfen und das ist bei nem neuen Mopped doppelt bitter, aber das kann dir auch nach 2 Jahre passieren.


----------



## moe (19. Mai 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Sind deine Maschinen vergoldet ? Für 40-70k bekommt man schon einen ganzen Fuhrpark. Bei 7k würde ich zum Neukauf tendieren, dafür bekommt man schon eine Honda CB 600 Hornet mit ABS und aktueller Technik. Wenn man drunter bleiben will, kann man sich die neuen N700 Maschinen von Honda ansehen.


 
Das war auf die Kilometer bezogen. Welcher Normalsterbliche kauft denn bitte n Möp für 40k€? 

@Exx: Wenn du schrauben kannst (und vor allem willst), dann kannst du dir auch ne Maschine für 500€ kaufen. Wenn du allerdings keine Ahnung vom basteln hast, ist das das schlechteste, was du machen kannst. "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" gilt nicht nur beim PC-Kauf.


----------



## seventyseven (19. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Mahlzeit leute.
> Ich fange vielleicht nächste Woche schon Motorrad schein an, und wollte mich schonmal nach nem Motorrad umschauen und habe da ehrlich gesagt nicht viel Ahnung von.
> Muss die ersten 2 Jahre ja mit maximal 34 PS rumgurken.
> Ist das egal ob man eine mit original 34 PS nimmt oder ne 500ccm gedrosselt?
> ...



Falls du ihn dieses Jahr noch schaffst darfst du ab 2013 mit 34 KW ~ 50 PS Rumdonnern und nach den 2 Jahren ohne Nachprüfung Uneingeschränkt.


----------



## offspringer (19. Mai 2012)

Hab das Motorrad heute zurück bekommen, Batterie wurde ausgetauscht und jetzt scheint es wieder zu laufen.

Gleich mal den Mendelpass hoch, als plötzlich auf halber Strecke der Motor stotterte und die Maschine abstarb. Ich schon am Verzweifeln und Schreien, da ich das Motorrad ja gerade erst aus der Werkstatt geholt habe. Nach mehrminütigen Antreten etc. lief immer noch nichts. Dann die Erleuchtung: Benzinhahn auf Reserve gedreht, ein paar Hundert Meter rollen lassen und ZACK, sie lief 

Habe den Tank wohl überschätzt, hält anscheinend doch nicht 200 km sondern eher 150 

Also ab zur Tanke, 15 € reingeworfen (Benzinpreis bei 1,86€  ) und wieder den Pass hoch. 

Wunderschönes Wetter, freundliche Bike-Kollegn die immer grüßen und mein Traumbike unterm Hintern, was will man mehr 

Aber ich merke es halt extrem, dass ich noch ein Anfänger bin. Die Kehren fahre ich im 2. Gang mit gezogener Kupplung bei grade mal 20 km/h


----------



## >ExX< (19. Mai 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Genau das würde ich nicht mehr machen. Gleich eine richtige kaufen und ggf. drosseln lassen. Alles andere ist Geldvernichtung pur. Sicher, als Anfänger hat Angst die Maschine zu legen, umzuwerfen und das ist bei nem neuen Mopped doppelt bitter, aber das kann dir auch nach 2 Jahre passieren.


 hm, muss ich mal gucken, mein Preislimit liegt bei 1000€^^, dann noch Schutzkleidung und Führerschein dabei, bin ja derzeit noch in der Ausbildung^^


moe schrieb:


> Das war auf die Kilometer bezogen. Welcher Normalsterbliche kauft denn bitte n Möp für 40k€?
> 
> @Exx: Wenn du schrauben kannst (und vor allem willst), dann kannst du dir auch ne Maschine für 500€ kaufen. Wenn du allerdings keine Ahnung vom basteln hast, ist das das schlechteste, was du machen kannst. "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" gilt nicht nur beim PC-Kauf.


 vom technischen Verständnis her kein Problem. Ich denke mal dass die Technik bei etwas älteren Maschinen noch nicht so komplizier ist 
ich hoffe meine Mofazeiten helfen mir da etwas weiter 


seventyseven schrieb:


> Falls du ihn dieses Jahr noch schaffst darfst du ab 2013 mit 34 KW ~ 50 PS Rumdonnern und nach den 2 Jahren ohne Nachprüfung Uneingeschränkt.


 
achso, das bedeutet wenn ich dieses Jahr mache darf ich 2013 trotzdem mit 50ps rumgurken? das wär gut, aber gibt es verschiedene Droselkits einmal für 34 PS und für 50PS?


----------



## Aufpassen (20. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> achso, das bedeutet wenn ich dieses Jahr mache darf ich 2013 trotzdem mit 50ps rumgurken? das wär gut, aber gibt es verschiedene Droselkits einmal für 34 PS und für 50PS?


 
Die kommende Führerscheinklasse A2 wird am 19. Januar 2013 A Beschränkt ablösen.

Und wenn du dein Schein vor Ende des Jahres schaffst, darfst du ab 19.Januar 2013 bis zu 48 PS fahren.
Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass du keine Nachprüfung machen musst, wenn du es vor diesem Datum schaffst.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2012)

Ich werde es auf jeden fall vor ende diesen jahres schaffen

Nur muss ich gucken was sich dann mehr lohnt, wegen mopped her


----------



## seventyseven (20. Mai 2012)

Ich habe letztens erst ein paar Sport-Maschinen Test gesessen und selbst bei meinen 1,87 komm ich mir zum teil vor wie auf einem Bobby Car 

Mein Fahrlehrer hatte mir aber auch klipp und klar gesagt das ich mit meiner Körpergröße auf den meisten Sport/Supersportler keinen Spaß haben würde   Also an deiner Stelle würde ich nach Sportourern suchen


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2012)

Kawasaki Versys 1000
Da würde ich wohl am besten drauf passen, und gefällt mir auch^^
Kawasaki Z750R Black Edition
Die ist auch nicht schlecht, supersportler muss nicht unbedingt sein^^


----------



## ich558 (20. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Kawasaki Versys 1000
> Da würde ich wohl am besten drauf passen, und gefällt mir auch^^
> Kawasaki Z750R Black Edition
> Die ist auch nicht schlecht, supersportler muss nicht unbedingt sein^^



Letzteres wird bald mein sein  Wenn auch ohne "R" aber immerhin Black Edition.


----------



## zett750 (20. Mai 2012)

Die kann ich Dir auch wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## onslaught (21. Mai 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Die Kehren fahre ich im 2. Gang mit gezogener Kupplung


 
Das solltest du dir schnellstmöglich abgewöhnen, das ist GEFÄHRLICH. Im richtigen Gang, mit leichtem Zug am Hinterrad, um aus der Kurve raus zu beschleunigen.


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:
			
		

> Das solltest du dir schnellstmöglich abgewöhnen, das ist GEFÄHRLICH. Im richtigen Gang, mit leichtem Zug am Hinterrad, um aus der Kurve raus zu beschleunigen.



Seit wann den das? Mach ich auch immer ist auch viel angenehmer als in den 1. zu schlagen und dann um die Kehre zu ruckeln.

@zett750
Das trifft sich ja gut  Bist die Z jemals gedrosselt gefahren? Wie schnelle geht sie maximal im 1.Gang und welche Drehzahl liegt im 6ten bei 100km/h an. Würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## thecroatien (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn du aber leichten Zug hast, ist das mopped  erheblich stabiler in Schräglage. Schalten in der kurve ist auch eine schlechte Idee


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2012)

Gut das stimmt aber meist fahr ich eh schnell genug um nicht auskoppeln zu müssen. A


----------



## offspringer (21. Mai 2012)

Naja ich fahr die Kurven halt so langsam, dass die Maschine mit eingelegtem Gang ruckeln würde. Dadurch wird sie ja noch instabiler


----------



## thecroatien (21. Mai 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Naja ich fahr die Kurven halt so langsam, dass die Maschine mit eingelegtem Gang ruckeln würde. Dadurch wird sie ja noch instabiler



Dann einen Gang Tiefer, oder doch etwas schneller

Ohne Gang um die Kurven ist ja Graunhaft


----------



## offspringer (21. Mai 2012)

Schneller trau ich mich halt noch nicht, ist meine erste Saison mit der Maschine


----------



## onslaught (21. Mai 2012)

So fährt man mit nem ROLLER, oder Fahrrad.

Wie kommst du aus der Schräglage raus ? Hochwuchten ?  oder beschleunigst du tatsächlich ?


----------



## offspringer (21. Mai 2012)

Schräglage?


----------



## moe (21. Mai 2012)

So langsam durch die Kurven zu fahren ist total gefährlich. Leg dich ruhig rein, da passiert nix. 
Wenn du dir mit deiner Maschine so unsicher bist, dann fahr doch abends mal auf nen großen Parkplatz und teste mal ein bisschen wie sich das Möp verhält, wenn du dich in die Kurve legst. Da kann ja nix passieren.


----------



## offspringer (21. Mai 2012)

Ja klar, ich muss mich halt erst noch rantasten. Vor allem die Kurventechnik ist etwas, das uns in der FS nicht beigebracht wurde. Dort ging es nur um das Verhalten im Stadtverkehr, Fahrtechniken für die Landstraße blieben leider völlig außen vor. Daher werde ich mich wohl auch erst mal theoretisches Wissen aneignen müssen; ich weiß nicht mal, wie man sich richtig in Schräglage bringt..


----------



## moe (21. Mai 2012)

Klick mich hart!

Als kleine Inspiration taugts allemal.


----------



## onslaught (21. Mai 2012)

Das Filmchen von moe erklärts ja schon ein bisschen.

Mit Gewichtsverlagerung (Oberkörper) oder/und ziehen am Lenker (Kurvenaussenseite) legst du sie rein. Korrigieren mit Gasgeben (aufrichten) oder Gas zu (mehr Neigung) + Körpereinsatz. Das natürlich alles relativ zur Geschwindigkeit+Kurvenwinkel.

Das mit dem üben auf einem leeren großen Parkplatz ist eine sehr gute Idee. Pylonen (oder leere Milchtüten) aufstellen und mal 8 er fahren.


----------



## STSLeon (21. Mai 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich muss mich halt erst noch rantasten. Vor allem die Kurventechnik ist etwas, das uns in der FS nicht beigebracht wurde. Dort ging es nur um das Verhalten im Stadtverkehr, Fahrtechniken für die Landstraße blieben leider völlig außen vor. Daher werde ich mich wohl auch erst mal theoretisches Wissen aneignen müssen; ich weiß nicht mal, wie man sich richtig in Schräglage bringt..


 
Schräglage? Vergiß sowas, wichtig ist Drücken. Es gibt ohnehin viel zu wenig Kurven, in denen das richtig funktioniert. Wo kommst du her? Bei uns macht eine Fahrschule regelmäßig Sicherheitstrainings auf einem abgesperrten Gelände. Da bekommt man die richtige Kurventechnik, Bremsen auf Schotter, Sand usw, Fahren über Hindernisse usw nochmal richtig gezeigt.


----------



## onslaught (21. Mai 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Schräglage? Vergiß sowas,


 
 Der ist gut


----------



## moe (21. Mai 2012)

Durch Drücken gerät das Bike auch in Schräglage. Anders sind Kurven gar nicht zu fahren. 

@offspringer: Stell dir beim Drücken einfach vor, du willst das Heck des Motorrad mit dem Hintern wegschieben. Dabei muss der Oberkörper aber gerade bleiben (das sollte er generell in Kurven).


----------



## onslaught (21. Mai 2012)

Man siehts in der Moto-GP wie sie Steckensteif auf ihren Mühlen sitzen um die optimale Kurven-Pace rauszuholen


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Mai 2012)

das kommt mit der zeit von ganz alleine, ich drpcke auch sehr gerne in den kurven, ging gar nicht lange bis ich die ersten male mit der raste und teilweise mit dem stiefel gestreift bin


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> das kommt mit der zeit von ganz alleine, ich drpcke auch sehr gerne in den kurven, ging gar nicht lange bis ich die ersten male mit der raste und teilweise mit dem stiefel gestreift bin



Kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## moe (21. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Man siehts in der Moto-GP wie sie Steckensteif auf ihren Mühlen sitzen um die optimale Kurven-Pace rauszuholen


 
Die fahren auch nicht erst seit zwei Wochen. 
Ich muss mich korrigieren: Der Oberkörper braucht nicht gerade zu bleiben, nur der Kopf.


----------



## offspringer (21. Mai 2012)

Also aufrecht sitzen bleiben und mit dem Hintern das Heck Richtung Boden drücken?


----------



## moe (21. Mai 2012)

Nein, in die entgegengesetzte Richtung in die du fahren willst.  Dabei das kurvenäußere Lenkerende leicht zu dir ziehen nicht vergessen.

"Aufrecht sitzen bleiben" ist vlt etwas schlecht formuliert. Du musst nicht sitzen wie ein Stock, es geht darum das Heck vom Bike mit der Hüfte wegzuschieben (Mein Fahrlehrer hat immer gesagt ich soll das wie mit nem Hulahupreifen vorstellen). Was wichtig ist, ist das der Kopf gerade bleibt, damit deine Sichtperpektive nicht verzogen wird.

Versuch zuerst mal dein Bike durch das Drücken zu kontrollieren, der Rest kommt dann mit der Zeit.


----------



## offspringer (22. Mai 2012)

Danke für die vielen Tipps, werd ich am Wochenende gleich mal ausprobieren (wenn das Wetter mitspielt)


----------



## zett750 (22. Mai 2012)

@ich558

ja, ich bin Sie gedrosselt gefahren. In dem Fall darfst du echt nicht zuviel erwarten... Bergab, Rückenwind, Heimweh, Guter Tag 150km/h.... 
Im 1. Gang reist sie gut und gerne 120 km/h, eher mehr, nur tuts mir dann auch etwas weh 
Und 6. Gang - 100 km/h macht 4500rpm
Suchst du ein Motorrad für Hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrten...? Dann nimm was anderes 
Aber um Spaß auf der Landstraße zuhaben NIMM SIE


----------



## ich558 (22. Mai 2012)

Nein nur ist halt komfortabler wenn die Gänge lang übersetzt sind. Dann kann man quasi wenn man mal bock hat locker in den 1. oder 2. runterschalten. Hat mich bei meiner Er6 zb gestört da diese im 2.Gang nur bis 120. Gang geschaltet wird dann bei ca. 100 und da kommt man manchmal kaum noch mitm schalten nach  Topspeed ist mir relativ egal mit drossel aber die Z wird da sie schwerer ist wohl mit Drossel auch etwas träger sein als die Er6. Und 6ter Gang bei 100 interessiert mich da ich bisher immer versucht hab in den 7ten zu schalten  Und mit 100 dahinfahren finde ich bei niedriger Drehzahl schöner 

Soooo heute ist da Gutachten meiner Er6 gekommen. Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden und das wegen des kleiner Rutschers Feder, Rahmen alles soll bissl was abbekommen haben. Frag mich nur wo kann beim besten Willen nichts erkennen. Restwert der Maschine ohne Schaden wären 5400 gewesen momentaner wer 2200. 
Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht was ich machen soll. Von der Versicherung würde ich die 5400-2200 Restwert bekommen wobei für die 2200 gleich ein Käufer da wäre. Oder soll ich die Maschine zum Händler bringen von der Vollkasko nichts sagen sondern nur, dass ich eine neue will und hoffe er gibt mir mehr als 2200 dafür? Im jeden Fall kommt jetzt aber die Z750 (evtl in Black edition) 

Rechtschreib und Satzzeichen dürft ich behalten tippe auf dem Handy


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2012)

Frag den Händler, was er dir dafür geben würde. Fragen kostet nix. 
Wenns mehr als die 2200 sind, dann freu dich, ansonsten verkauf sie privat oder in Einzelteilen (die die nicht verzogen sind).


----------



## ich558 (22. Mai 2012)

Fragen nicht aber hinbringen wird schwer  Vielleicht fahr ich einfach und kleb das kleine Loch wo die Getriebeflüssigkeit austritt einfach zu 
Das Problem ist ich kann beim besten Willen keinen verzogenen Rahmen und schon gar nicht Gabel und Feder feststellen was mich wundert da der Gutachter das auch nur angeschaut hat. Wenn ich sie jetzt zB bei mobile anbiete muss ich da alle Schäden angeben oder reicht es die sichtbaren aufzuzählen mit dem Zusatz das evtl noch mehr sein kann?


----------



## Aufpassen (22. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie jetzt zB bei mobile anbiete muss ich da alle Schäden angeben oder reicht es die sichtbaren aufzuzählen mit dem Zusatz das evtl noch mehr sein kann?


 
Also ich würde da komplett Ehrlich sein und alle Schäden angeben.
Ist vielleicht einfach fürs Gewissen besser.


----------



## ich558 (22. Mai 2012)

Eine ehrlichere Haut wie mich gibt's bei verkaufen eigentlich nicht nur sie ihr diese Schäden einfach nicht. Aber ich werd jetzt wohl so machen, dass ich mal beim Händler anfrage was er mit geben würde. Vielleicht sieht er ja das nicht


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Mai 2012)

Damit fahren würde ich nicht mehr. Ich meine, beim Getriebe läuft öl raus. Du kannst ja nicht wissen ob da noch spähne im getriebe sind = Räder könnten blockieren oder du machst das Getriebe kompeltt an den Arsch = Wertminderung. 
Natürlich kannst du versuchen das Moped so zu verkaufen und nur die sichtbaren Mängel nennen, ob dann aber irgendwann wieder der Käufer verärgert vor deiner Haustüre steht kann dir keiner Garantieren .
Wenn der Käufer einen Unfall macht nur weil du die Schäden nicht angegeben hast, weiss ich auch nicht was dann passiert. Lieber weniger kassieren und mit einem guten Gewissen die neue Maschine fahren


----------



## onslaught (22. Mai 2012)

Dreh kein krummen Dinger, das kann dich teuer zu stehen kommen.


----------



## ich558 (23. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:
			
		

> Dreh kein krummen Dinger, das kann dich teuer zu stehen kommen.



Hab doch nie gesagt dass ich das (mit Absicht) machen will


----------



## Aufpassen (23. Mai 2012)

Weil Schäden müssen nicht immer von außen sichtbar sein. 
Sie können aber dennoch vorhanden sein.


----------



## ich558 (23. Mai 2012)

Was vom Leien aber oft nicht erkannt werden kann


----------



## offspringer (23. Mai 2012)

Verkauf sie, lass dir das Geld von der Versicherung geben und leg dir mit ruhigem Gewissen eine neue Maschine zu. Ich könnt nicht leben mit dem Gedanken, jemanden über den Tisch gezogen zu haben, der das gleiche Hobby hat wie ich und sich im schlimmsten Fall mit dem kaputten Bike aufgrund evt. nicht angegebener Schäden auf die Fresse legt. Just my 2 cents


----------



## ich558 (23. Mai 2012)

Das würd ich sowieso nicht machen wenn ich vom Schaden sicher wissen würde. Aber ich dachte halt ohne Gutachter hätte ich das alles nicht gesehen und hätte die Maschine dann mit kleinen optischen Schäden verkauft.


----------



## offspringer (23. Mai 2012)

Ja aber jetzt weißt du es halt, da kann man nix dran ändern


----------



## onslaught (23. Mai 2012)

Daß der Rahmen verzogen sein soll kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. Das Federbein ist wohl nur verkratzt ?

Für die 3,2 Riesen kriegst du die bestimmt wieder auf Vordermann.

Oder nimmst halt die 5,4 nach dem Schrottverkauf + 20% auf ein neues Gerät, hört sich doch auch gut an


----------



## offspringer (23. Mai 2012)

Ist es bei euren Bikes auch so, dass der ideale Drehzahlbereich relativ klein ist? Im flüssigen Stadtverkehr (40-50 km/h) schalte ich meistens zwischen 2. und 3. Gang: dabei muss ich die Maschine zwischen 3500/4500 upm halten. Darunter ruckelt sie, darüber klingt sie hochtourig. 

Oder bin ich einfach nur Auto-geschädigt und kann das Bike eigentlich problemlos im höheren Bereich fahren? Wie schon gesagt, ich rede von Stadtverkehr, auf der Landstraße ziehe ich meistens hoch bis 7000 upm bevor ich schalte


----------



## onslaught (23. Mai 2012)

Das ist das Verhalten von Einzylinder die auf Leistung ausgelegt sind. Bei Zweizylis kommt das auch zum tragen, Ducati vor allem.
Meine Guzzi zeigt dieses Verhalten nicht da der Motor halt nicht auf Höchstleistung getrimmt ist. Bei 4 Zylis gibt es das nicht, weil halt die Zyli.Volumen kleiner sind und vielmehr Zündungen pro gefahrenen Meter stattfinden.

Rollen mit 4000 U/m sind schon als normal einzustufen. Meine 900 Monster war auch so zickig. 30km/h Zonen waren Folter.


----------



## ich558 (23. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Daß der Rahmen verzogen sein soll kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. Das Federbein ist wohl nur verkratzt ?
> 
> Für die 3,2 Riesen kriegst du die bestimmt wieder auf Vordermann.
> 
> Oder nimmst halt die 5,4 nach dem Schrottverkauf + 20% auf ein neues Gerät, hört sich doch auch gut an


 
Ja eben das mit Rahmen und Federung versteh ich auch nicht. Ist ja nicht mal zerkratz. Rahmen kostet knappe 1000 und Feder 800. Jedenfalls werde ich wohl am Freitag zum Händler und mal fragen was er mir dafür noch geben würde. 

Edit:
Also die Er6 ließ sich locker im 4ten bei 50 km/h fahren. Wenn der Motor noch kalt war bin ich sogar im 5ten gefahren bei kanpp unter 3000upm und da war noch kein ruckeln. In vielen Test ist auch gestanden, dass bei der Maschine viel im unteren Bereich optimiert wurde. Über 5000 ohne Last bin ich nie gefahren, da sie da unschön klang. Nur bei Vollgas hat sie ordentlich gebrüllt


----------



## thecroatien (23. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ja eben das mit Rahmen und Federung versteh ich auch nicht. Ist ja nicht mal zerkratz. Rahmen kostet knappe 1000 und Feder 800. Jedenfalls werde ich wohl am Freitag zum Händler und mal fragen was er mir dafür noch geben würde.
> 
> Ich würde den Bock zerlegen und den Rahmen zum Vermesse bringen, dann weißt du ob er krumm ist, und wo er krumm ist.
> Das Federbein würde ich zu einem Spezialisten schicken, um es anpassen zu lassen, auf den Gewicht etc. falls was kaputt ist, wird es dieser dir sagen können.
> ...


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. Mai 2012)

Apropo Bock zerlegen wie siehts bei dir denn aus ? läuft wieder alles ? alles wieder heile ? oder noch zu tun.

achso thema mopped die alten ost schwalben z.b. gehören nicht hier rein ? xD 

( haben 2 runde räder , sind handgeschaltet und fahren über 50 xD )


----------



## thecroatien (23. Mai 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Apropo Bock zerlegen wie siehts bei dir denn aus ? läuft wieder alles ? alles wieder heile ? oder noch zu tun.
> 
> achso thema mopped die alten ost schwalben z.b. gehören nicht hier rein ? xD
> 
> ( haben 2 runde räder , sind handgeschaltet und fahren über 50 xD )


 

Die Honda ist noch nicht fertig....Das Aktuelle Problem ist die Sitzbank mit Heck/höcker Übergang. Das passt einfach ums verrecken nicht wie gedacht. Sonst ist fast alles fertig, bis auf den Tank der lackiert werden muss, fertig und in formgespachtelt ist er immerhin wieder schon

Naja, und die FZS steht sowieso hinten an im mom. Die wird nur gefahren und geputzt
Naja gut, letztens kam der Ketten öler dran, und demnächst brauche ich nen neuen Reifen hinten..


----------



## offspringer (25. Mai 2012)

Wollte heute meine Maschine anlassen, ging nicht. Also ab in die Garage, dort ne halbe Stunde stehen gelassen und nochmal versucht: sprang sofort an.

Kann es sein, dass stundenlanges "In der Sonne Stehen" den Startvorgang negativ beeinflussen kann? Und falls ja: ist das normal oder liegt da ein Defekt vor?


----------



## onslaught (25. Mai 2012)

Schau mal ob dein Benzinhahn eine Stellung " PRI " hat, das heißt vorpumpen und füllt die Schwimmerkammer des Vergasers.
Aber wieder zurückstellen auf " ON " sonst fährst du den Tank leer ohne die Reservemarke zu spüren.

Hahn mit Stellungen :

on, pri, res = Hahn mit Membrane, wird vom Unterdruck im Ansaugtrackt geöffnet. Motor aus = Hahn zu. Wenn du dann längere Zeit in der prallen parkst kann der Sprit in der Schwimmerkammer ziemlich verdunsten und die Mühle will nicht. Also mit pri kurz die Kammer füllen.

on, off, res ist ein normaler Hahn, (bei Schiebervergaser) da reicht es vor dem Start auf on zu schalten, sofern genug Sprit drin ist  <- (Klugscheißersmiley)


----------



## offspringer (25. Mai 2012)

Hab einen Hahn mit ON, OFF und RES. Sollte ich den Hahn also immer zu machen, wenn ich die Maschine abstelle?


----------



## onslaught (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn dein Schwimmer mal hängenbleibt läuft der Sprit aus dem Vergaserüberlauf oder in den Zylinder. Abgesoffen sagt man dann.
Kerze nass = schlechter bis gar keinen Start (bei Vollgas orgeln bis sie mal zündet dann Gas zu)oder Pfütze auf dem Boden, also mach dir die "Mühe" und dreh den Hahn zu


----------



## offspringer (25. Mai 2012)

Werd ich machen, danke 

Aber könnten die Startschwierigkeiten im Zusammenhang mit dem "In der Sonne stehen lassen" damit zu tun haben?


----------



## onslaught (25. Mai 2012)

Normal nicht, ich glaub eher daß sie abgesoffen war wenn du den Hahn auf hattest. Wenn der Tank heiß wird gibts ja ein Überdruck der trotz Belüftung (Tank) das Schwimmerventil überwinden kann und je nachdem wie sie steht (Seitenständer) der Sprit in den Zyli laufen kann ehe er den Überlauf am Vergaser erreicht.

Generell sind Einzylinder zum Starten etwas empfindlich. Je mehr Zylinder ->Vergaser/Zündungen wirds schon einfacher,
dein Einzylinder zündet nur jede 2. Kurbelwellenumdrehung (4 Takter)


----------



## offspringer (25. Mai 2012)

Ja aber wieso lief sie sofort an, nachdem sie ne halbe Stunde im Schatten stand?

Auf jeden Fall danke für den Tipp, werde in Zukunft den Hahn zudrehen und gucken, ob sie dann besser läuft


----------



## ich558 (25. Mai 2012)

Na toll wies aussieht kann ich die Z750 nur für 7200 bekommen und ich hab auch einiges unter 7000 gehofft Mal schauen wieviel ich für meine noch rausholen kann und plane dann weiter


----------



## orca113 (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo Kollegen!

Auch ich bin Biker...

Fahre eine Suzuki GSX 750 (Naked Bike von 98') schwarz

Nach fast einem Jahr bei Wind und Wetter gestanden und fast nur draußen habe ich sie vorgestern aus der Werkstatt geholt. Jetzt läuft sie wieder sehr gut. Und nach gestern 4 (!) Stunden Putzen sieht sie auch wieder wie ein Mopped aus.
Habe mich entschieden ihr ein paar neue Spiegel zu kaufen.

Was stehen ihr für welche? Wäre dankbar für ein paar Produktlinks.

Ach ja, sie hat nen anderen Lenker als original. Einen Breitren.


----------



## seventyseven (27. Mai 2012)

Schau dich mal hier um
1000ps.de


----------



## orca113 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich meine jetzt Spiegel die optisch passen mal verlinken. Ich kann da echt schlecht sagen was ich da anders als normal machen würde aber die originalen gehen gar nicht.


----------



## onslaught (27. Mai 2012)

TÜV-konforme oder Gut aussehende ?


----------



## orca113 (27. Mai 2012)

Am besten beides?D)


----------



## onslaught (28. Mai 2012)

STAGE6 F1 Spiegel M8 schwarz | Polo Motorrad

Diese Art gefällt mir persönlich, den Tüv wirds nicht jucken. Zum vorfahren kannst du ja die originalen dran hängen 



> Ja aber wieso lief sie sofort an, nachdem sie ne halbe Stunde im Schatten stand?



@offspringer

Kann sein durch die kühlere Luft, kann sein sie wäre auch draussen angesprungen wenn du den Anlasser nochmal gedrückt hättest. Mach dir keinen Kopf, Diven sind halt eigenwillig


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Mai 2012)

@onslaught: die guten alten F1er ^^ genau den selben hatte ich mal an meinem roller, in carbon glänzend. Sah richtig geil aus und verarbeitung war auch super. Nur meinte dann irgendein a...loch ihn mir klauen zu müssen 

Nur ob n F1er an nem Motorrad so gut aussieht, hmm ich weiss nicht. Was mir an nem mopped richtig gut gefallen würde, wären solche spiegel SCOOTER CENTER ® Spiegel -BGM STYLE CNC- rechts, Schwarz - Dein Scootermatic-Shop für Tuning, Ersatzteile, Zubehör & Customising
auf dem rennplanet gabs die auch mal von stage6 oder str8, aber wurden scheinbar aus dem programm genommen...


----------



## onslaught (28. Mai 2012)

Jo mei  die rechteckige Form und niedere Bauweise ist ja das was gut aussieht, die F1er waren halt die ersten die ich gefunden hab.


So, mein Hauptständer fliegt bald davon  Mein Hörr Sohn hat heute meine Guzzi durch den Schwarzwald gedroschen, hinter zwei Dukes von Kumpels ist er hinterher geheizt, nebst Gattin auf dem Sozius, weil seine Duc zu klein ist für zwei 
Ich hab ihn ja schon angeschliffen, aber jetzt ist er kurz vor "durch" und beim reisen ist er schon praktisch. Sauerei aber auch.


----------



## offspringer (29. Mai 2012)

Tja, mit Dukes sollte man sich halt nicht anlegen


----------



## ich558 (29. Mai 2012)

Hey onslaught du fährst ja eine Ducati oder?  Was hälts du von folgender vor allem in Hinblick auf Laufleistung und Mängeln die bei Ducati ja oft auftreten?
Ducati Hypermotard 1100S als Super Moto in Ottensoos


----------



## offspringer (29. Mai 2012)

Ist die nicht etwas teuer?


----------



## ich558 (29. Mai 2012)

Ist die billigste die ich ohne Schäden finden konnte. Aber die Neupreise der Ducatis sind sowieso jenseits von gut und böse.  (in diesem Fall liegt er bei 14k€)


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Mai 2012)

Ne ducati MUSS teuer sein, sonst kauft sie niemand, ist genauso wie bei BMW. Igendwas muss ja besonders sein, und wenns nur der preis ist 
Genau wie die Bimotas, wobei die wirklich gut sind, und nicht NUR teuer ^^ Die neue Bimota als "Carbonedition" kostet 30000€


----------



## offspringer (29. Mai 2012)

Die Ducati-Hypermotard hat halt auch nen derben Sound


----------



## onslaught (29. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hey onslaught du fährst ja eine Ducati oder?  Was hälts du von folgender vor allem in Hinblick auf Laufleistung und Mängeln die bei Ducati ja oft auftreten?
> Ducati Hypermotard 1100S als Super Moto in Ottensoos



Hi ich,
teuer sind nur die Inspektionen bei den 4-Ventilern. 2-Ventiler haben normale Preise bei de Inspecs. (weniger Arbeitszeit dadurch daß
nur bei 2 Ventilen das Spiel (Desmodromik) eingestellt werden muss. Mängel hatt ich nur zu Anfang bei den Neufahrzeugen (Elektronik) und die *** in der Werkstatt habens nicht auf Anhieb auf die Reihe gekriegt. Ich selbst fahr keine mehr, ist mir zu "sportlich", also zu anstrengend das Gerät zu fordern  in meinem Alter mag ichs etwas gediegener (Guzzi). Mein Sohn fährt ne 600SS Bj. 94 und die ist nicht tot zu kriegen. "Oft auftretende Mängel" ist in erster Linie Gefrozzel, und eine Gebrauchte ist halt eine Gebrauchte, auch wenn sie japanisch ist.
28 T Km ist schon einiges, da sie aber nur 1 Vorbesitzer hatte geht das. Fragen wann die Zahnriemen gewechselt wurden, fällig bei 20 Tkm.
Du wirst begeistert sein was da ab 3000U/min unter dir abgeht 

PS. das Öhlins Federbein der S-Ausführung kostet allein schon 2 Riesen, und den Angststreifen am Hinterreifen nach zu Urteilen wurde die Diva nicht ausgequetscht bis zum letzten.


----------



## ich558 (29. Mai 2012)

Hört sich alles gut an aber wie ich gerade lesesn durfte gibts dafür keine 34PS Drossel Wäre so eine schöne Maschine gewesen. Mal schauen was es noch so gibt...


----------



## offspringer (29. Mai 2012)

Heute wieder der gleiche Scheiß... Benzinhahn immer auf OFF gestellt, nachdem der Motor aus war. Morgens startete sie perfekt, mittags auch 2 mal (Hinfahrt zum Imbiss und zurück). Vor dem Start morgens stand sie in der Garage und vor den Fahrten zum und vom Imbiss stand sie nicht direkt in der Sonne.

So weit, so gut.

Nun wissen wir ja alle, dass die Sonne am Himmel entlangwandert und somit steht mein Parkplatz nachmittags in der prallen Sonne, ergo auch meine Maschine (ca. 4 Stunden). 

Benzinschalter auf ON, Choke leicht gezogen (alles wie immer also), E-Starter gedrückt. Der Motor orgelt, aber springt nicht an. Noch ein paar Mal mit E-Starter probiert, nichts. Also ab in den Schatten geschoben und versucht zu kicken. Nichts. ACH LECK MICH DOCH, geh ich halt nen Kaffee trinken und eine rauchen. Maschine also im Schatten abkühlen lassen und 15 Minuten später wieder probiert. Ging beim ersten Versuch mit E-Starter an. Irgendwie fühle ich mich verarscht...


----------



## orca113 (29. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> STAGE6 F1 Spiegel M8 schwarz | Polo Motorrad
> 
> Diese Art gefällt mir persönlich, den Tüv wirds nicht jucken. Zum vorfahren kannst du ja die originalen dran hängen
> 
> ...


 
Hör mal onslaught, ich hätt aber sowas genau in dieser Optik (guter Geschmack!) aber wenn es geht für beide Seiten. Gibts das auch irgendwie? oder irgendwo? Bin anscheinend zu dumm. Wenn ich suche finde ich zwar die oder ähnlich gute aber immer nur eine Seite.

@Offspringer kann sein das du Opfer einer Wärmeausdehnung an Teilen der Funkenerzeuger bist: Zündspule, oder das Kabel zum Zündkerzenstecker oder der Zündkerzenstecker hat nen Defekt(Haarriss oder Bruch) der sich bei Wärme vergrößert and dann kommt kein Strom an.Also Funke schlägt woanders über.

Sowas hat mich mal zur Verzweiflung gebracht bei der Fehlersuche an der 125er Yamaha von einem Arbeitskollegen. Da habe ich mich tot gesucht aber irgedwann hatte ich es dann. Zündkabel gewechselt ging wieder. Die ging auch nur an wenn die im Schatten stand oder abgekühlt war. Das Zündkabel wurde gewechselt weil es total alt und korrodiert war. Danach trat das Problem auf. Da habe ich mir nen Wolf gesucht und als ich das neue Kabel dann einfach gegen ein anderes gebrauchtes gewechselt habe (ins Blaue geschossen) war das Problem behoben. Dann habe ich das neue Kabel in den Motorradladen zurückgegeben und mir das Geld wiedergeben lassen. Der Typ hinter dem Tresen hat mir das dann so erklärt das man sowas schon öfter in der Werkstatt hatte.


----------



## offspringer (29. Mai 2012)

Jap, hatte genau das gleiche Problem mit meiner Yamaha Ybr 125. Da wurde ein Teil ausgetauscht (keine Ahnung welches) und sie lief wieder. Muss ich wohl nochmal zum Händler :/


----------



## onslaught (30. Mai 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hör mal onslaught, ich hätt aber sowas genau in dieser Optik (guter Geschmack!) aber wenn es geht für beide Seiten. Gibts das auch irgendwie? oder irgendwo? Bin anscheinend zu dumm. Wenn ich suche finde ich zwar die oder ähnlich gute aber immer nur eine Seite.


 
Die gibt es Latürnich für beide Seiten, am besten du schaust mal bei so einem Zubehörfuzzi vorbei (Louis/Polo &Co.) die haben fette Kataloge und vieles Vorrätig, zumindest für Japaner


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juni 2012)

Roleff Textiljacke Cologne Motorradbekleidung Textilbekleidung Textiljacken
Roleff Kodra / Leder Hose RO 490 Motorradbekleidung Textilbekleidung Textilhosen
Roleff Lederhandschuhe RO 70 Motorradbekleidung Motorradhandschuhe

sind die sachen ok?
oder gibts irgendwie nen bestimmten Preis ab wo es erst gescheite sachen gibt?  mein Fahrlehrer meinte der shop wäre gut, wegen Stiefel muss ich gucken.
Hab noch nen Motorrad Helm aus dem Lidl von vor 4 Jahren, kann ich den wohl zum Motorrad fahren nehmen? war zumindest als Motorradhelm gekennzeichnet, hat damals 40€ gekostet 
die größen hab ich noch nicht eingestellt, hab auch mit die günstigsten sachen ausgewählt


----------



## ich558 (5. Juni 2012)

Hmm schwer zu sagen aber du wirst sicher Kompromisse bei Komfort und Qualität eingehen müssen. Da ich mein Bike selbst bezahlt habe hab ich dafür die Schutzausrüstung von meinen Eltern bekommen. Helm 260, Hose 150, Jacke 250, Stiefel 120, Handschuhe 20. Alles super bequem, sehr funktional, 100% Wasserdicht. Da freut man sicher direkt wenn man es anlegt. Qali macht sich spätestens bei einem Unfall bemerkbar. Meiner Jacke ist bei meinem Rutscher zb kaum was passiert obwohl ich voll auf diese gefallen und gerutscht bin. 
Schau dir mal die Testsieger in den jeweiligen Preisklassen an das hilft sicher besser als eine objektive Einschätzung. Beim Helm würde ich aber wirklich nicht sparen. Da merkt man jeden € den er mehr gekostet hat gegenüber einen billigen- weiß ich aus Erfahrung
Schau mal bei Polo. Da gibts viel mehr Auswahl.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Juni 2012)

an den handschuhen würd ich allerdings nicht so stark sparen. Gute lederhandschuhe sind viel wert  Ich hab meine für um die 70€ bekommen, sind "dane" handschuhe aus ganz weichem leder, sind sehr bequem zu trafen und auch gerade im sommer überhaupt nicht unangenehm warm. 
Die handschuhe sollten schon eine gute qualität haben, weil wenn die haut an den händen mal weggeschrabbt ist, dann viel spass


----------



## ich558 (5. Juni 2012)

Die haben bei mir wider rum nur 20€ gekostet. Waren die einzigen die mir optisch gefallen und auch gut gepasst haben


----------



## moe (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn du Motorradklamotten ohne Anprobe kaufst, wirst du sicherlich Abstriche bei Qualität und Komfort eingehen müssen. Ob dir der geringe Preis das wert ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Hier machts echt Sinn ein bisschen mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und mal bei Polo/Louis/HeinGericke vorbei zuschauen. (Eventuell vorher Oma/Mama anpumpen )
Außerdem gehts hier vor allem um deine Sicherheit. Nicht dass ich sagen will, dass günstige Klamotten einen beim Sturz gar nicht schützen, aber was bringen dir z.B. die Knieschoner, wenn sie nicht auf den Knien sitzen. Wobei Hose und Jacke da nichtmal so ausschleggebend sind, eher Handschuhe und Stiefel. Vor allem die Handschuhe müssen passen, sonst macht dir das fahren wenig Spaß, Verletzunegn an der Hand dafür umso mehr . Ich wollte mir auch zuerst günstige kaufen, bin dann aber doch bei nem Paar Alpinestars für 80.- gelandet, weil alle anderen entweder zu straff/locker saßen oder zu kurze/lange Finger hatten. 

Die Klamotten sind fürs erste in Ordnung, wenn sie passen. (Um das zu testen solltest du dich aufn Möp setzten.) Nur bei den Handschuhen würde ich nicht sparen (und vor allem ein paar verschiedene ausprobieren).


----------



## onslaught (6. Juni 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Roleff Textiljacke Cologne Motorradbekleidung Textilbekleidung Textiljacken
> Roleff Kodra / Leder Hose RO 490 Motorradbekleidung Textilbekleidung Textilhosen
> Roleff Lederhandschuhe RO 70 Motorradbekleidung Motorradhandschuhe
> 
> ...



Spare nicht beim Helm !!!

Nicht nur, aber Hauptsächlich wegen der Sicherheit. Windgeräusche, Verschluß, Belüftung, Polsterung, Visiermechanik und das Visier selbst (Antibeschlag zB.) spielen auch eine große Rolle. Man wird schnell abgelenkt. Ein guter Helm der richtig passt vergisst man wenn der Verschluss zuschnappt. Schuberth ist mir der Liebste, der Vorgänger Shoei Z one benutz ich auch noch manchmal.
Es muss nicht der teuerste sein, aber ein mittleres Modell eines renomierten Herstellers muss dir dein Kopf (Leben)schon wert sein.


----------



## offspringer (6. Juni 2012)

Ich würd auch eher am Motorrad als an der Ausrüstung sparen... Hatte am Samstag fast einen Unfall und wäre dann sicherlich froh über jeden Euro gewesen, den ich in Schutzkleidung gesteckt habe


----------



## Metalic (6. Juni 2012)

ich hatte meinen führerschein nichtmal ein jahr und hab mich bei uns auf dem hof bei schrittgeschwindigkeit aufs maul gelegt.  selbst da war ich froh, dass ich vernünftige schutzkleidung an hatte  zumindest die hände haben es mir gedankt


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2012)

ok, danke leute 
ich denke ohne anprobieren geht da eh gar nichts, da ich wahrscheinlich ne größe brauche wo es bei normalen Hosen schon echt schwierig wird 
könnt ihr mal nen paar helme posten welche gut sind? preis ist somit egal, ich denke da habt ihr recht, da sollte man nicht sparen, außerdem wechselt man den helm ja eh nicht alle 2 Jahre 

Edit: Btw: das mit den anpumpen wird wohl nichts


----------



## ich558 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hab den Nolan N95 super Optik super Technik super bequem super teuer


----------



## offspringer (6. Juni 2012)

Hab den hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HJC FG-15, super Quali und Tragekomfort, Preis ca. 220 €.


----------



## onslaught (6. Juni 2012)

Motorradhelme Test

Der Nolan N85 ist ein Schnäppchen und gehört schon zu den Guten 

Der Test ist aber schon älter und die Preise stimmen nicht mehr. Aber mit Nolan, Schuberth, Shoei, HJC, AGV, UVEX, Shark usw kannst du fast nix verkehrt machen. Vorort beraten lassen.
Passen muss er. Am Anfang stramm, weil das Polster nachgibt mit der Zeit.


----------



## ich558 (6. Juni 2012)

Achja nicht den N95 sondern den N85 hab ich ja  Ist wirklich schon deutlich gefallen im Preis 
Motorradhelm von Scoopa - Nolan N85 Motorradhelm Nolan N85 Motorradhelm Monza mattschwarz 0.506.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2012)

ok, dann werd ich mir den Nolan N85 und den HCJ FG-15 mal näher anschauen 
haben polo und louis in ihren läden ne große auswahl?


----------



## ich558 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich war bisher nur in einem Polo laden. Da gibts nen ganzen Haufen


----------



## onslaught (6. Juni 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ok, dann werd ich mir den Nolan N85 und den HCJ FG-15 mal näher anschauen
> haben polo und louis in ihren läden ne große auswahl?


 
Kann man schon sagen. Versteif dich aber nicht auf die beiden Modelle. Polo bietet als mal ne 0% Finanzierung an, da kannst du bequem abstottern ohne Mehrpreis. Dann wirds ja vlt. auch n Bertl (Schuberth) 

Meiner :http://www.schuberth.com/de/motorrad/j1.html

Mein Integral (gibts nichtmehr) :http://www.shoei-europe.com/z-one/EN/z-one.html


----------



## Metalic (6. Juni 2012)

habe mir als ersten "teuren" bzw hochwertigen helm den marushin 999 rs zugelegt. bin eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden. gewicht, tragekomfort, preis, belüftung und natürlich die optik (wobei es bei dem helm eine menge verschiedene designs gibt) sind zu dem preis echt top. 
das einzige das ich bemängeln würde: ich fahre ne enduro und sitze somit sehr aufrecht "im wind". wenn ich mal bei stärkerem gegenwind unterwegs bin, und das habe ich hier an der küste sehr oft , zieht der wind unten am kinn in den helm und zieht unangenehm am auge. aber auch dafür gibt es so ein extra teil damit das aufhört. odetr ein halstuch umbinden 


achja hier noch ein link KLICK


----------



## seventyseven (6. Juni 2012)

Besorg dir Textil Klamotten mit Mesh ansonsten ist es im Sommer unausstehlich.

An Läden kann ich dir Louis und Polo absolut Empfehlen sind absolut Kulante Shops. Wenn es dir nicht passt kostenlos per Retour umtauschen oder zurück geben. (Egal wie oft  )

Dein Fahrlehrer kann dich bei Louis auch als Fahrschüler eintragen lassen somit bekommst du Rabatte 
(War bei mir zumindest so).

Einen Helm ohne Pin-Lock (Anti Beschlag) würde ich nie wieder Kaufen. Kann ich dir absolut emfpehlen.
Helme mit CE Prüfzeichen sind alle gleich sicher nur die Technik variiert von Preisklasse zu Preisklasse
wie onslaught aber bereits sagte Sparen würde ich beim Helm trotzdem nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2012)

habe noch den b-square helm aus mofa zeiten, im internet finde ich nur vernichtende Artikel dazu 
wohl doch besser wenn ich nen neuen kaufe 
aber erst nach der fahrschule^^

wobei ich persönlich zufrieden war mit dem ding, außer beschlagen hat der immer sehr schnell, im winter war das echt shice weil das dann immer zugefroren ist 
musste dann mit offenem Visier fahren bei -20°C
und das visier wurde als kratzfest deklariert, naja, zumindest war ein ersatz visier und ersatz polsterungen dabei.

Also nen Helm im Preisbereich von 100 bis 200€ ist also ausreichend oder?


----------



## onslaught (6. Juni 2012)

Am besten wär ein Vorjahresmodell das im Preis ordentlich reduziert wurde, ist aber höchst selten. Tendenz eher --> +200 €


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2012)

ok, ich werd mal schauen.
wie ihr schon sagt am besten sofort nen richtig gute helm anstatt erst einen für 100€ und nach 2 jahren einen für 250€ z.b.?


----------



## Aufpassen (6. Juni 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> ok, ich werd mal schauen.
> wie ihr schon sagt am besten sofort nen richtig gute helm anstatt erst einen für 100€ und nach 2 jahren einen für 250€ z.b.?



Beim Helm sollte man nie Richtung Günstig gehen.
Lieber sofort einen richtigen, hat man mehr von & das eigene Gewissen ist auch beruhigt.


----------



## seventyseven (6. Juni 2012)

Diesen Helm
HJC FS-11 - Helme & Brillen | Polo Motorrad
In Kombination mit 
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/catalog/product/view/id/5098/s/pinlock-hjc-hj-05-hj-07-hj-09-klar/category/2789/


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2012)

mit dem visier würde ich mir auf jeden fall nochmal gut überlegen, irgendwie stören mich so getönte dinger, aber bei viel sonne bestimmt angenehm

von der optik her finde ich die shark helme echt geil


----------



## seventyseven (6. Juni 2012)

huch da wollte ich eigentlich das Klare Pinlock visier verlinken


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2012)

macht nichts   ist das visier so viel besser?

UVEX UVISION - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit
der ist von 370 auf 200 runtergesetzt  ist der gut?
SHARK S700 S SIGNAL - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit
der gefällt mir besonders

Und ist caberg auch gut?
CABERG V2R ZENITH - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit
ist auch runtergesetzt


----------



## Metalic (6. Juni 2012)

gibt beim helmkauf eigentlich nur zwei regel:

1. kauf keinen billigen
2. geh in einen laden zum anprobieren, das ding muss wirklich gut sitzen, bei meinem ersten dachte ich mir fallen die augen raus


----------



## seventyseven (6. Juni 2012)

Wenns Regnet und dir dein Visier permanent voll flächig beschlägt wirst du es dir danken wenn du eins besitzt 

Blindflüge auf der Autobahn bei Regen sind nicht so der Hit 
Kannst ja mal deinen Fahrlehrer drauf ansprechen was er so davon hält.


----------



## Metalic (6. Juni 2012)

ach einfach auf machen das visier. dann isses egal obs beschlägt :p


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2012)

jo, muss ich halt gucken wie das visier bei meinem helm dann ist


----------



## onslaught (7. Juni 2012)

Getönte Visiere sehen nur von aussen gut aus  sin m.M. nach nicht so der Bringer (im Strassenverkehr). Integrierte Sonnenbrillen, wie  Schuberth oder Nolan und vlt. noch andere sie haben, sind das einzig Wahre. In den Tunnel rein, klack Sunglases nach obent und klare Sicht. Wenn du auch bei Mistwetter viel unterwegs bist ist ein gscheites Antifog Visier schon nötig, das innen sehr sorgsam zu behandeln ist wegen der zarten Beschichtung.


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2012)

Würde mir auch keins mehr holen. Hatte schon oft Situationen wo das getönte Visier fast zu ******** geführt hat. Da habe ich es gegen ein klares gewechselt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

Ah Thema Helme, schön. Klasse Thread. 
Bei mir ist es dieser hier für 250 Euronen von Louis geworden: X-602                     START N-COM in Schwarz geworden.
P/L-waren natürlich als Fahranfänger wichtig.


----------



## offspringer (7. Juni 2012)

Heute durfte ich zum ersten Mal die Erfahrung eines wegrutschenden Vorderreifens machen - brauch ich kein zweites Mal 

Rechts beim Abbiegen, fast schon stehen geblieben weil da ein Fahhradweg drüberläuft und man da immer besonders vorsichtig sein muss. Beschleunigt und eingelenkt, es lag wohl etwas Dreck auf der Fahrbahn, und ab gings in den Vorderraddrift 

Gott sei Dank konnte ich das rechte Bein noch schnell genug runterbringen und einen Sturz verhindern.. Besser wird meine Angst vor Kurven so allerdings nicht


----------



## Metalic (7. Juni 2012)

ich wohne auf dem land und düse mit meiner yamaha xt 600 oft feldwege lang mit schotter, mist und co. ist eigentlich nie ein angenehmes gefühl wenn man merkt, dass die räder in eine richtung rutschen, in die sie gar nicht rutschen sollen


----------



## computertod (7. Juni 2012)

lustig wirds erst wenn dich plötzlich (beim Bremsen) dein Hinterrad überholt


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> lustig wirds erst wenn dich plötzlich (beim Bremsen) dein Hinterrad überholt


 
Oder beim Beschleunigen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

Darf ich mal die bescheidene Frage in den Raum stellen, welche Maschine ihr alle so fahrt und warum ihr euch für diese entschieden habt?


----------



## moe (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ne 600er Bandit von '95.
Ich hab mir von einigen sagen lassen, dass das ne gute Anfängermaschine ist und günstig drangekommen bin ich auch noch. Zu allem Übel gefällt sie mir auch. 
N Nebengrund war, dass sie einfach zu ent-/drosseln ist und ich alles selber machen kann wenn mal was sein sollte.


@Kaki: Was hast du denn fürn Bike?


----------



## Metalic (7. Juni 2012)

ich fahre eine gedrosselte yamaha xt 600 e von 1991. ist meine erste maschine daher noch gedrosselt, aber bald geht es los, dann wird offen gefahren. mal schauen was es dann für eine maschine wird.

und hier noch ein bild. das ist nicht meine maschine aber so in etwa sieht sie aus, meine ist auch blau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Juni 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> ich wohne auf dem land und düse mit meiner yamaha xt 600 oft feldwege lang mit schotter, mist und co. ist eigentlich nie ein angenehmes gefühl wenn man merkt, dass die räder in eine richtung rutschen, in die sie gar nicht rutschen sollen


 
hast du eigentlich schonmal versucht im Wattenmeer rumzufahren?
kenne die Region bei euch da oben ganz gut, war mal in so einem Traktor Museum bei euch in Meldorf, und in irgendwie so einem Schulmuseum wie das früher war


----------



## Metalic (7. Juni 2012)

he in meldorf wohne ich 

ne im wattemeer bin ich noch nie gefahren, das ist seit neustem ja aber auch "weltnaturschutzerbe". ich glaube wenn ich da mit dem motorrad erwischt werde, komme ich direkt vor's kriegsgericht


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Darf ich mal die bescheidene Frage in den Raum stellen, welche Maschine ihr alle so fahrt und warum ihr euch für diese entschieden habt?


 
2011er Er6n jedoch seit paar Wochen Totalschaden  Jetzt kommt entweder eine Z750 oder R6, GSXR 600

Ich wette du fährst eine 250er Ninja oder?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> 2011er Er6n jedoch seit paar Wochen Totalschaden  Jetzt kommt entweder eine Z750 oder R6, GSXR 600
> 
> Ich wette du fährst eine 250er Ninja oder?


Ah das geht schonmal in die Richtung, die mir auch vorschwebt.
Nein die kleine 250er Ninja scheint eine Nummer zu klein für mich zu sein was Leistung und Größe betrifft.
Ich beschäftige ich gerade ausgiebig mit der möglichen Auswahl bei begrenztem Budget....
Bei der Er6n oder ER6f hatte gelesen, dass die wohl für größere Leutz etwas zu "klein" ist?
Ist da was dran?

Die GSXR 600 bleibt fern meiner finanziellen Möglichkeiten.... das 2006er Modell und die kleine Ninja darf ich täglich bei Nachbarn bewundern... 

Gerade mit stecke ich noch mitten in der Fahrschule und möchte natürlich aber dennoch schon fleißig vorplanen, damit ich hoffentlich dieses Jahr noch selbst fahren kann. 
Ich mache gerade direkt A offen und wollte nicht zu klein, aber natürlich auch nicht zu flott anfangen...
Die kleine Ninja soll wohl "kaum vom Fleck kommen" so die Wortwahl unserer unglücklichen Nachbarin.


----------



## onslaught (7. Juni 2012)

50 PS für den Anfang sind schon angemessen für den Anfang, würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

Vorschläge? 
Soll nicht zu klein sein, sodass meine Knie sonstwo hängen, aber nichts, dass 3 von mir die nicht mehr aufheben können. Naja blöd formuliert, I know.
Leergewicht liegt oft so um die 200 kg, oder?
Hübsche Einsteiger-/ Mittelklasse eben: kleiner Sportler oder Sporttourer... 
Finanzielles entscheide ich dann...

Gerade lerne ich auf einer BMW F 650 GS, aber ich möchte mich natürlich etwas umschauen, welche Auswahl es so gibt.
http://www.bmw-motorrad.de/de/de/in...endurobikes/f650gs/f650gs_main.html&notrack=1


----------



## onslaught (7. Juni 2012)

Racer, Naked, Chopper, Enduro, was bevorzugt die Queen ?

PS. meine Mopeds -> Seite 4, 2 Posts

Seite 36, 1 Post


----------



## offspringer (7. Juni 2012)

Ich fahr eine KTM Duke II, Baujahr 2003, 625 ccm³ und 54 PS. Geht gut ab das Teil. Hab mich dafür entschieden weil sie mir optisch gut gefällt und ich eine Supermoto bevorzuge, ich wohne in Südtirol und bin daher hauptsächlich auf Pass- und Bergstraßen unterwegs


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ah das geht schonmal in die Richtung, die mir auch vorschwebt.
> Nein die kleine 250er Ninja scheint eine Nummer zu klein für mich zu sein was Leistung und Größe betrifft.
> Ich beschäftige ich gerade ausgiebig mit der möglichen Auswahl bei begrenztem Budget....
> Bei der Er6n oder ER6f hatte gelesen, dass die wohl für größere Leutz etwas zu "klein" ist?
> ...


 
Ich hab den Schein seit letzten Jahr muss also noch gedrosselt fahren. Wollte Anfangs die 250er Ninja aber wie du schon sagtest die ist einfach etwas schwach vorallem muss man sie voll drehen um Spaß zu haben. Nachdem ich in der Fahrschule dann die Er6n gefahren bin war klar, das es diese wird  Auch wenn sie mir optisch von Vorne nicht so gefällt hat sie mich technisch voll überzeugt, da sie u.a. super mit der Drossel fährt. Ich bin 185cm bei 75kg. Hab da keinerlei Probleme. Auch auf längeren Strecken bliebt sie kompfortabel. Was ist den dein Budget wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## moe (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte auch ne Er6n als Fahrschulmöp und bin damit gut klargekommen. Die macht auch mit Drossel Laune, meine Bandit geht ab 9.000 nicht mehr.
Wenn du günstig an eine ran kommst, dann schlag zu. 
Du kannst auch mal ein paar Händler abklappern und einfach mal n bisschen probesitzen -fahren. Ist auf jeden Fall kein Fehler.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

> Ich bin 185cm bei 75kg. Hab da keinerlei Probleme. Auch auf längeren  Strecken bliebt sie kompfortabel. Was ist den dein Budget wenn man  fragen darf?


Ah danke für die Info!
Bin wenige Zentimeter kleiner und ein Fliegengewicht...
Was ist an der ER6f genau anders? Nur die Verkleidung?
Budget.. tja ähm... ähm... vlt <5k.
Ne gedrosselte Maschine werde ich wohl nie zu spühren bekommen, da ich jetzt schon direkt auf die offene gesetzt wurde... Naja irgendwie klar, wenn ich direkt A offen machen will. 

Wichtig wäre mir auch noch euer Rat worauf ich als Neuling beim Kauf achten sollte, damit mich der Verkäufer nicht verarscht...


----------



## >ExX< (7. Juni 2012)

Wie ist denn die Suzuki GS500 E so?
ist das eher ein Motorrad für kleine oder große Leute?


----------



## onslaught (7. Juni 2012)

Wenn dir die GS gefällt, mit der machste nichts verkehrt. Als reine Strassenmaschine wäre die F800R super,
hat aber ordentlich Leistung und gebrauchte sind dünn gesät.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

> Wollte Anfangs die 250er Ninja aber wie du schon sagtest die ist einfach  etwas schwach vorallem muss man sie voll drehen um Spaß zu haben.


Ja, das meinte ich vorhin und so wie die BMW in der Fahrschule anzieht, würde ich mit so einem kleinen Spielzeug sicher nicht glücklich werden. 
Ich dachte für den Anfang wäre die sinnvoll, aber der Spaß am Fahren ist natürlich Kritikpunkt no. 1.



> Als reine Strassenmaschine wäre die F800R super


Ich komme gerade ein wenig durcheinander... ähm welche war da nun gemeint?


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ah danke für die Info!
> Bin wenige Zentimeter kleiner und ein Fliegengewicht...
> Was ist an der ER6f genau anders? Nur die Verkleidung?
> Budget.. tja ähm... ähm... vlt <5k.
> ...


 
Die f ist technisch 100% identisch nur eben mit Verkleidung und kompletter Digitalanzeige (bei der N ist ja die km/h Anzeige analog) und sie hat 10 km/h mehr an Topseed . Falls du dich nach der Er6 umsehen willst würd ich aber erst Modelle ab Baujahr 2009 in Betracht ziehen, da diese facegeliftet und technisch optimiert sind. Bis 2012 wurde da auch nichts mehr geändert. Für 5k könntest du eine 09er schon bekommen. Da die Er6 als sehr robust beschreiben wird sollten kaum Mängel vorhanden sein. Ist halt nur immer die Sache beim Gebrauchtkauf weil man nicht weiß wie der Vorbesitzer damit umgegangen ist. Wenn man bei der Probefahrt keine komischen Geräusche hört denke ich ist man schon auf der sicheren Seite.

Ach ja offen geht das Teil wie Sau ab 7000 upm und lässt sich auch problemlos mit 50km/h im 6ten Gang bewegen.  Der Motor ist echt super


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt entweder eine Z750 oder R6, GSXR 600


Die wären als Fahranfänger nicht ganz so gut geeignet oder?
Hmm ist wohl auch subjektiv, da es schöne Mittelklassemaschinen sind!?
Die scheinen mir um einiges sportlicher als die ER6...
Die Z750 peilt mein Schatzi an, aber übertreiben wollte ich nun auch nicht gleich hinsichtlich Preis und Leistung, sonst küss ich ich wohl gleich den nächsten Baum...



> 2011er Er6n jedoch seit paar Wochen Totalschaden


Was ist passiert??? 

Apropro Sitzhöhe: was macht bei welcher Größe sinn?
Klar macht es nen Untershcied, ob ich sportlicher oder eher relaxter fahren will, aber beim Probsitzen auf der kleinen Ninja kam ich mir schon echt albern vor bei meiner Größe, da fühle ich mich auf der Fahrschulmaschine schon wohler...


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

An die Handlichkeit der Er6 kommen sie nicht ran da die Z750 bulliger und mit 230kg deutlich schwerer ist. Die Gixer ist einfach ein Supersportler und bei deren Sitzposition ist es warscheindlich auch nicht ganz einfach gleich zurechtzukommen wiegt dafür aber nur 200kg (oder weniger denke ich). Ich würd mal so sagen. Mehr auf 2 Rädern schon etwas Erfahrung hat, hat mit den beiden keine Probleme. Für komplette Anfänger auf 2 Rädern sind die nicht die beste Wahl aber es gibt genug die als erstes Bike einen 600er Supersportler fahren. Man darf da halt nur nicht zu viel Gas geben anfangs 

Beim abbiegen auf eine neu geteerte Straße lag so schmieriges Zeug herum -> nicht gesehen -> Gas gegeben -> schwups war das Hinterrad weg und das Bike hat laut Versicherung einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden.


----------



## onslaught (7. Juni 2012)

@Kaki

Ich meinte die BMW F800R (Roadster)

Ich kriegs nicht direkt verlinkt, die BMW Seite schmeißt den Link immer auf die Startseite/Index.

Schau da unter Modelle/Roadster


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Für ~5k aber schwer zu bekommen


----------



## onslaught (7. Juni 2012)

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 

@ich558
Meine Abneigung gegen Japan Eisen dürfte bekannt sein


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

Erklär mir mal bitte die Unterschiede zw. der Enduro und der Roadstar, abgesehen von den optischen Details...


----------



## onslaught (7. Juni 2012)

Ersma ist die Roadst*e*r ein Zweizylinder, der fährt sich weicher (Kraftentfaltung) hat eine andere Federung, hochwertigeres Fahrwerk, rein für die Strasse, also kürzere Federwege strammere Abstimmung was sich beim Fahrgefühl Bemerkbar macht. Tieferer Schwerpunkt was das Handling erleichtert. Die Sitzposition ist etwas gemütlicher, also mehr nach vorne gebäugt UND sieht für meine Begriffe hübscher aus als die GS. Die 87 PS geben ordentlich Schub, wurde im Schwarzwald schon mal verblasen von so einer  Wenn du aber richtig Leistung willst mit einer Enduro ist zB. die 1200GS angesagt, also fette Zweizylinder aber die ist dir bestimmt zu groß und zu schwer.

Obwohl, eine Freundin fährt so ein Riesenschiff 1,80 groß ist sie zwar aber auf die Waage bringt sie grad so ~65 KG


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts
> 
> @ich558
> Meine Abneigung gegen Japan Eisen dürfte bekannt sein


 
Ich hab zwar eine Abneigung gegenüber japanischen Autos aber gegenüber Motorräder? Wie kommt das den?


----------



## onslaught (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mich halt damals (1987)nach zwei Japanern in meine Guzzi verliebt Zu der Zeit waren die Japaner noch nicht so gut wie heute.
 Als mich später (13 Jahre)der Wahn packte hab ich einen Haufen Geld mit meinen Ducatis verblasen, war aber nur Geil diese Diven uber die Landstrasse zu dreschen.(nur einmal abgeflogen) 
Der Gedanke mich bei den Japanern umzusehen kam mir nie mehr.

 Wenn ich zum Duc-Händler kam sabberte ich ihm den Boden voll, da standen noch MV Agusta, Benelli, Moto Morini später noch KTM, wie ein kleines Kind vor dem Schaufenster vom Spielzeugladen 
 Ich gehör halt auch zu denen : Einmal Italobike immer Italobike. Deshalb hab ich mir 2006 auch wieder eine Guzzi gekauft und will nix anderes, höchstens wenn ich noch fauler(älter) werde vlt. mal die Harley Streetbob 1600


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Also Guzzi gefällt mir persönlich nicht aber wenn ich könnte würde ich auch als erstes zu KTM und Ducati greifen  Wenn die Dinger nicht nur so teuer wären


----------



## onslaught (7. Juni 2012)

Ist Klar, Guzzi ist ein Nischenprodukt, das wollen nur Liebhaber, wie Ducati auch, die aber mehr verbreitet sind und unter ihrem Rufmord von früher (Königswelle) leiden. Die japanischen Highend Modelle sind inzwischen genauso teuer, weil sie den Qualitätsstandard extrem nach oben geschraubt haben.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

Danke für die gute Erklärung ons, klingt auf jeden Fall nach Erfahrung und das suche ich. 

Ich habe unten eben wieder die Suzuki bewundern können... wenigstens mal probesitzen wäre schon schön....


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre voll auf diese momentan ab  Suzuki GSXR600 als Sportler/Supersportler in Passau
Leider hat der Händler was gebrauchte Maschinen angeht keinen so guten Ruf da vermutet wird er dreht gerne mal km Stände zurück


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

Jaja, wie ich bereits sagte, das 2006er Modell steht unten vor unserer Tür und wenn man davor immer wieder auf und ab läuft, hängt irgendwann die Zunge raus... 
Ist schon irgendwie eine Augenweide und die soll auch im Gegensatz zur Fahrschulenduro 1a im Handling sein.
Der Nachbar ist auch direkt aus der Fahrschule auf diese Maschine, allerdings kein Tenny mehr sondern um die 30. 
ca. 6200 hatte er wohl auch bezahlt...

Ich werde ihn sicher nicht nach ner Probefahrt fragen, so sehr wie er das Teil liebt...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Obwohl, eine Freundin fährt so ein Riesenschiff 1,80 groß ist sie zwar aber auf die Waage bringt sie grad so ~65 KG


Na das klingt ja fast genau nach mir nur leider noch ein paar Kilo weniger... ich hänge wie ein Waschlappen an dem Ding beim Abstellen, Aufbocken, Schieben etc. und mein Schatz meinte, ich sollte vlt mal ein wenig hanteln etc... ähm... nee 

Edit: Doppelpost, sry!


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Das glaub ich. Ich schau solchen Maschinen auch immer hinterher und bin neidisch nicht auch auf so einer sitzen zu können  Nur bin ich noch am überlegen ob ein 600er Supersportler so toll ist. Der Durchzug ist nämlich alles andere als gut und die Post geht erst bei rund 10000 Touren ab. Dreh zwar gerne mal den 1. oder 2. Gang aus aber bin eigentlich eher ein Fan von Durchzug


----------



## >ExX< (7. Juni 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Wenn dir die GS gefällt, mit der machste nichts verkehrt. Als reine Strassenmaschine wäre die F800R super,
> hat aber ordentlich Leistung und gebrauchte sind dünn gesät.


 
ok, weil die gs gibts wie sand am meer, und da ich eh noch in der ausbildung bin kann ich mir nicht mal eben ne BMW kaufen 
aber in 2 jahren dann kommt eh ne andere 
die BMW´s sind nämlich ziemlich geil ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2012)

...aber erschreckend teuer...
Man ließt aber recht wening von BMW-Bikern, kann das sein oder täusche ich mich da?
Ich hänge nun schon seit etwa 30 Min. auf der HP von BMW rum...
Ich sollte eine Gehaltserhöhung anstacheln... oder Sonderzahlung oder sowas...


----------



## Aufpassen (7. Juni 2012)

Am Samstag kommt meine Maschine aus der Reperatur..
..Endlich wieder fahren nach fast 7 ( ! ) Monaten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Nettes Mofa  Was wurde denn repariert?


----------



## Metalic (7. Juni 2012)

vergaserinnenbeleuchtung


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juni 2012)

Getriebesandfeinaussiebung


----------



## offspringer (8. Juni 2012)

Schon mal an die Triumph Street Triple gedacht? Wäre meine zweite Wahl nach der Duke gewesen


----------



## Bierseppi (8. Juni 2012)

Ich richte mir zZ eine Alte BMW R100RT mit Boxermotor her...
sie ist BJ 1981 und ca 4 Jahre gefahren worden, darauf wurde sie bei uns in der Halle abgestellt und seit dem nicht mehr gefahren ... Ihr könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen was ich mit da an arbeit angetan haben... komplett verrosteter Tank und und und...

Na ja ich brauche jetzt mal was anderes als meine 125er CBR und die Maschine gefällt mir auch... noch dazu geht sie schon als Oldtimer durch und ich kann Versicherung sparen  

es ist dieses Bike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Bild stammt natürlich aus Google  da die meine zz vom motor nach hinten k´nichts mehr dran hat 

Gruß Bierseppi (Maxi)


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juni 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Schon mal an die Triumph Street Triple gedacht? Wäre meine zweite Wahl nach der Duke gewesen


 
Über die 2012er hab ich gestern noch nen testbericht gelesen im PS magazin


----------



## offspringer (8. Juni 2012)

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus, mir gefällt diese "Wall-E"-Optik einfach


----------



## onslaught (8. Juni 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> vergaserinnenbeleuchtung


 
Vlt. bekam er progressiv gewickelte Kolbenrückholfedern

@Kaki
Triumph - Bonneville, Street-Triple, Speed-Triple

Aprilia - Shiver 750

Ducati - Monster 696/796  sind neben der BMW schöne Alternativen.

Google-Ergebnis für http://images.motorcycle-usa.com/PhotoGallerys/2009-Aprilia-Shiver-4.jpg


----------



## Metalic (8. Juni 2012)

>Exx<, wenn du dir eine maschine holst und eine drossel einbauen lassen musst, dann bestehe in der werkstatt auf eine auspuffdrossel. ist das beste, das es derzeit auf dem markt gibt.


Auspuffdrossel


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2012)

Danke ons!
Ich denke ich kann auf euch zählen, wenn es dann an den Kauf des ersten Tierchen gehts. 
Wo finde ich denn online den besten Überblick für gebrauchte?


----------



## Metalic (8. Juni 2012)

ich finde mobile ganz gut, sind eigentlich immer ne menge drin.


----------



## onslaught (8. Juni 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Danke ons!
> Ich denke ich kann auf euch zählen, wenn es dann an den Kauf des ersten Tierchen gehts.
> Wo finde ich denn online den besten Überblick für gebrauchte?



Bitt sehr,
Motorradkauf ist Vertrauenssache würd ich sagen. Informieren im Net, OK aber zum Kauf würde ich mir einen Händler mit Werkstatt und gutem Ruf in deinem erreichbaren Umfeld suchen. Den brauchste sowieso früher oder später, auch wenn du von privat eine kaufst.

PS.
Bei euch in Berlin gibts einen Guzzi-Club, bei dem Tatort Komissar Kopper Mitglied ist, schon was davon gehört ?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2012)

"gutem Ruf"... na wie soll ich denn sowas riechen? 
Einfach googln, wenn mir etwas bei einem gefällt?
Also vorzugsweise ein Händler als Privat?


----------



## offspringer (8. Juni 2012)

Ich tendiere zu Händler, hier in Italien gibts da nämlich ein Jahr Garantie dazu, beim Privatverkäufer nicht.

Weiß nicht, wie das bei euch in Deutschland ist


----------



## onslaught (8. Juni 2012)

Beim Händler kriegst du wenigstens Garantie oder Gewährleistung, je nach dem. Ist halt u.U. auch etwas teurer wie Privat, aber ein Griff ins Klo wird somit weitgehenst vermieden. Grad wenn man noch nicht viel versteht von der Materie.
Dein Nachbar mit der Suzi, einfach mal auf einen Händler/Werkstatt in der Nähe ansprechen, wenn das möglich ist.



> "gutem Ruf"... na wie soll ich denn sowas riechen?
> Einfach googln, wenn mir etwas bei einem gefällt?



Versteh mich nicht falsch,

Mopedfahren ist RL pur, mit allem was damit zusammenhängt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2012)

> Dein Nachbar mit der Suzi, einfach mal auf einen Händler/Werkstatt in der Nähe ansprechen, wenn das möglich ist.


Oki mach ich. 



> Beim Händler kriegst du wenigstens Garantie oder Gewährleistung, je nach  dem. Ist halt u.U. auch etwas teurer wie Privat, aber ein Griff ins Klo  wird somit weitgehenst vermieden. Grad wenn man noch nicht viel  versteht von der Materie.


Ist das nicht bei den meisten Dingen so? 
Unwissende PC-Käufer lassen sich doch auch gern verschaukeln...

Noch eine Frage: macht es Sinn nach "Schnäppchen" im Spätsommer bis Herbst/Winter ausschau zu halten?



> PS.
> Bei euch in Berlin gibts einen Guzzi-Club, bei dem Tatort Komissar Kopper Mitglied ist, schon was davon gehört ?


Nein und was bringt mir das nun genau?


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Juni 2012)

Im winter sind gebrauchtmotorräder idR immer günstiger als im sommer, ist gleich wie mit cabrios 
Wobei die chance eine richtige gurke beim gebrauchtkauf zu erwischen, beim motorrad schon geringer ist als beim auto. Weil ein auto hat halt so gut wie jeder, und viele haben trotzdem keine ahnung davon. Beim motorrad ist das anders, da es mehr ein hobby ist, und so gut wie jeder der motorrad fährt kennt sich auch einigermasen damit aus und weiss wie man es behandeln/pflegen muss  
Aufpassen sollte man nur bei supersportlern, gerade wenn sie von jungen leuten gefahren worden sind und schon einige km drauf haben, diese bikes sind oft verheizt  

Mal was anderes: Ist schonmal jemand hier ein turbomotorrad gefahren? Egal ob nachträglich gemacht oder serienmäßig (wie z.B. ne GPZ750 Turbo)? Bekommt man solche serien-Turbomotorräder von damals heute noch in nem guten zustand und wenn ja, wie teuer sind die noch in etwa, gerade die GPZ750 Turbo?


----------



## onslaught (8. Juni 2012)

> Nein und was bringt mir das nun genau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vlt. Anschluß an die Bikerszene, zumindest gescheite Antworten auf evtl. Fragen, Tips zu Händlern in Berlin.

Im Herbst kann es durchaus bessere Angebote geben, aber das wissen auch die Verkäufer 



> Mal was anderes: Ist schonmal jemand hier ein turbomotorrad gefahren?  Egal ob nachträglich gemacht oder serienmäßig (wie z.B. ne GPZ750  Turbo)? Bekommt man solche serien-Turbomotorräder von damals heute noch  in nem guten zustand und wenn ja, wie teuer sind die noch in etwa,  gerade die GPZ750 Turbo?



Diese Kräder waren damals schon selten, und das innenleben des Motors hat öfter das Tageslicht gesehn. Die Lagerdrücke waren durch die Aufladung scheinbar zu hoch, die Rollenlager der Kurbelwelle mochten das nicht. Im Bekanntenkreis gabs damals eine, aber längere Touren waren nicht drin mit dem Kollegen. Da musst du schon Glück haben um so eine zu finden, vom Zustand und Preis mal garnicht zu reden.


----------



## watercooled (8. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> Im winter sind gebrauchtmotorräder idR immer günstiger als im sommer, ist gleich wie mit cabrios
> Wobei die chance eine richtige gurke beim gebrauchtkauf zu erwischen, beim motorrad schon geringer ist als beim auto. Weil ein auto hat halt so gut wie jeder, und viele haben trotzdem keine ahnung davon. Beim motorrad ist das anders, da es mehr ein hobby ist, und so gut wie jeder der motorrad fährt kennt sich auch einigermasen damit aus und weiss wie man es behandeln/pflegen muss
> Aufpassen sollte man nur bei supersportlern, gerade wenn sie von jungen leuten gefahren worden sind und schon einige km drauf haben, diese bikes sind oft verheizt
> 
> Mal was anderes: Ist schonmal jemand hier ein turbomotorrad gefahren? Egal ob nachträglich gemacht oder serienmäßig (wie z.B. ne GPZ750 Turbo)? Bekommt man solche serien-Turbomotorräder von damals heute noch in nem guten zustand und wenn ja, wie teuer sind die noch in etwa, gerade die GPZ750 Turbo?



Ein bekannter hatte mal nen altes Turbobike (Kawa?) aus den 80ern oder noch früher zum herrichten in seiner Garage.
Er meinte nur das man damit nicht vernünftig fahren könne weil es dich nach dem immens großen Turboloch fast vom Sitz haut


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juni 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> >Exx<, wenn du dir eine maschine holst und eine drossel einbauen lassen musst, dann bestehe in der werkstatt auf eine auspuffdrossel. ist das beste, das es derzeit auf dem markt gibt.
> 
> 
> Auspuffdrossel


 
die anderen Drosseln kosten immer so um die 100€ rum, das hier ist wohl eine günstige alternative


----------



## ich558 (11. Juni 2012)

So endlich mit Abi fertig und ich kann mich meinem Bike wieder widmen  Fahre diese Woche mal zum Händler, lass mir ein Angebot für meine gute alter Er6n geben und schau mir die 2007er GSXR 600 an, welche angeblich nur 12500km gelaufen sein soll. Hat irgendwer hier Tipps ob und wie man erkennen kann ob so ein Bike (deutlich) mehr als die 12,5k km gelaufen ist? Solche Maschinen werden ja oftmals nicht wirklich geschont und gleich mit kaltem Motor in den Begrenzer gejagt  Gibts da auch eine Möglichkeit sowas zu erkennen?


----------



## seventyseven (11. Juni 2012)

Probefahren, Federbein und Schwinge prüfen, Gas geben und Wegnehmen und auf Auspuff rauch achten.

Mehr kenne ich selbst nicht ist eigentlich relativ Schwer zusehen ob sie nun bis zum abwinken verheizt ist oder nicht.


----------



## ich558 (11. Juni 2012)

Nur muss ich gedrosselt fahren und die Maschine wird deswegen sicher nicht mal schnell gedrosselt


----------



## seventyseven (11. Juni 2012)

Kennst du jemand der offen Fahren darf und Erfahrung hat ? Dann nimm ihn mit und lass ihn Fahren.


----------



## ich558 (11. Juni 2012)

Stimmt gute Idee


----------



## onslaught (12. Juni 2012)

Soll ich kommen ?  oder willst du sonst einen fahren lassen


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2012)

Glaube kaum dass hier jemand aus Raum Passau kommt  Hab nen Onkel der kennt sich auch gut mit Bikes aus der müsste kompetent genug sein


----------



## onslaught (12. Juni 2012)

Die Zweideutigkeit mit "fahren lassen" nicht kommentiert ? 

Raum Passau, ? Der Breitengrad zu mir könnt fast hinkommen.


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2012)

Ahh jetzt seh ich es erst-  hab ich am Handy nur etwas überlesen 

Na geht doch, fährst einfach am Breitengrad entlang 

Übrigens ich wär auch für den ein oder anderen Modellvorschlag zu haben. Einzige Voraussetzungen sind Naked Bike, Supersportler, Supermoto Bj ab 2007, mindesten 600ccm (bei nakeds mehr), mind 70Ps Preis ~6500 und keine 20000km


----------



## offspringer (12. Juni 2012)

KTM 690 Duke III.

Durfte sie letzte Woche probefahren, macht unglaublich viel Spaß das Teil


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2012)

Ist mir bei der Leistung leider zu teuer


----------



## offspringer (12. Juni 2012)

Leistung ist doch mehr als ausreichend  Sonst ne Triumph Street Triple?


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2012)

Nicht wenn man schon mehr hatte  Speed Tripple gefällt mir nur du aktuelle gut aber der Preis nicht  
Ich denke es wird doch die GSXR werden. Und wegen meinen Bedenken, dass der Tacho evtl zurückgedreht wurde dachte ich mir jetzt nehm ich einfach Kontakt mit dem Vorbesitzer auf und frag mit wieviel km er die Maschine an den Händler verkauft hat


----------



## >ExX< (12. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts aus mit ner Honda Fireblade?
Ist mit der GSXR mindestens gleich auf


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich will keine 1000er mit 180ps auf 34 drossel  abgesehen davon ist ein einigermaßen aktuelles Modell (Bj 07 aufwärts) in möglichst perfektem Zustand mir viiiiiel zu teuer


----------



## AeroX (12. Juni 2012)

GSX-r ist schon eine gute Wahl


----------



## seventyseven (12. Juni 2012)

Greif doch zu ner CBF 600 N


----------



## onslaught (13. Juni 2012)

Wirklich gaaaar keinen Bock deine ER zu richten ? Da weißt du was du hast und sammelst mächtig Schraubererfahrung


----------



## ich558 (13. Juni 2012)

Hab auch auch schon überlegt abere eher nein


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Juni 2012)

in der 600er klasse ist die Daytona 675 technisch gesehen die beste, die zeiten der gixxer sind langsam vorbei, auch von der 1000er 
Die daytona wiegt weniger, hat mehr PS, mehr drehmoment, hochwertige dämpfer (müssten Öhlins sein) und das fahrwerk ist laut tests auch das beste der 600er. Bremse ist laut tests nach der der Ninja die zweitbeste 
Und der preis geht auch in ordnung. Der sound ist natürlich geschmackssache, aber finde ihn erheblich besser als den der 4-zylinder-konkurenz. Vor allem wenn die drehzahl mal etwas steigt


----------



## ich558 (13. Juni 2012)

Bis auf die Sache, dass die Zeiten der Gixxer bald vorbei sind hast du recht  Leider gibts keine guten Modelle der Daytona unter 7000€ und das ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Juni 2012)

naja, wenn sich nicht spätestens bis in 2 jahren grundlegend was getan hat und die GSXR kein grundlegendes technisches facelift erhalten hat, wird die zeit wohl schon bald rum sein. Vor allem dass sie kein ABS anbieten (nicht mal bei der 1000er) ist ein glattes eigentor.  Heute muss ABS in so ein bike einfach rein, egal ob nütlzich oder nicht. Aber es hat mittlerweile einfach jeder, da muss auch suzuki nachziehen  Sogar die Hayabusa hat kein ABS , und wenn bei der nicht auch ein grundlegendes technisches facelift kommt, wird dieses bike auch bald das zeitliche gesegnet haben, denn die ZZR1400 ist technisch überlegen 

Ich weiss nicht was mit suzuki zur zeit los ist, aber sie scheinen jegliche wichtige technische neuerung entweder zu verschlafen, oder bewusst zu verweigern. Wobei das letztere ein gewaltiges eigentor wäre, denn sowas kann sich heutzutage kein moppedhersteller mehr leisten 

Aber als anfangsbike und für ein geringes budget mag ne gut erhaltene und nicht verheizte gsxr 600 schon ne gute wahl sein. Hast du dich auch mal nach 600er Ninjas umgeguckt, die sind auch gut


----------



## ich558 (13. Juni 2012)

Das mit ABS ist wahr. Aber Suzuki denkt sich wohl, wie viele andere Hobbyrennfahrer auch, ABS in Supersportlern braucht man nicht, da man als Pilot sowieso nie einen Fehler macht Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind aber Firebalde und CBR 600 RR auch ohne ABS. Nichtsdestotrotz scheiden die Gixxers in den Test dennoch sehr gut ab und das was sie gegenüber der Konkurrenz schlechter/besser machen wird auch nur im Grenzbereich deutlich, welchen ich sicher nicht erreichen werde (und will).
R6 und auch 600er Ninja gefallen mir nur die Baujahre ab 2009 wo sie aber viel zu teuer sind. Einzig die Gsxr 600 gefällt mir trotz des Alters von 5 Jahren ganz gut. Außerdem soll der Auspuff der K7 eine Wucht sein. Angeblich hat Suzuki vom Tüv wegen der serienmäßigen Lautstärke Probleme bekommen, weshalb die Modelle danach deutlich leiser wurden


----------



## moe (13. Juni 2012)

Apropos Lautstärke: Meine Serienflöte ist mal so gar nicht zu hören und das stört mich. 
Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diversen Herstellern gemacht? Welche kann man empfehlen, welche nicht? Ich suche für meine 95er Bandit nen Auspuff, der guten Sound macht, aber nicht zu laut ist.
Hurric macht anscheinend recht gute Tröten und mit gefällt der SS sehr gut vom Klang her. LeoVince ist mir zu laut; ich hab keine Lust mit Ohrenstöpseln fahren zu müssen.  Die Akrapovics würden mir auch gefallen, aber mehr als 350 will ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## ich558 (13. Juni 2012)

Hab mal für meine Er6n geschaut, da sie auch recht leise war. War mir aber dann zu teuer. Der Hurric dafür war mit Abstand er lauteste von allen aber der Sound hat mir nicht gefallen. Leovince und Akra machen optisch viel mehr her und schreien nicht wie Kreissägen sondern sind dumpfer aber trotzdem laut  Auch wenn diese teuer sind würd ich so einen nehmen  Ansonsten sind Shark, Remus und Yoshimura noch gute Marken.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Juni 2012)

Bos ist auch n guter Hersteller.


----------



## onslaught (14. Juni 2012)

Termignoni-Auspuff-Onlineshop fällt wohl aus, zu teuer


----------



## moe (14. Juni 2012)

@ons: Da gibts leider nur Flöten für die Gixxer. 

Über nen Bos Oval hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber ich will nen Auspuff, der kleiner als der jetzige ist, der ist mir zu klobig. Der Vorteil vom Oval ist halt, dass er keine Schelle zum befestigen hat.
Beim Hurric SP würde mich die Schelle nicht so stören, weil sie auch aus Edelstahl ist. Der Auspuff selber gefällt mir aber nicht so gut weil er konisch ist.
Der Hurric Rac1 wäre auch noch ne Alternative, allerdings ist der auch so groß.

Für den SP spricht, dass er aus Edelstahl ist, außerdem der kleinste und der günstigste (Louis 250€). 
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden... -.-


----------



## onslaught (15. Juni 2012)

Hoppla, grad noch Bilder vom "kurzen Intermezzo" gefunden. Aus dem Laden geholt, 2 Wochen eingefahren, dann Big Tour. Rhön, Harz, Weserbergland, Sauerland. Heimwärts Taunus und schließlich Odenwald. 100 km vor zuhause wurde ich umgenietet. Uns nichts passiert  Mühle Schrott.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Juni 2012)

Im Sauerland gibts nette Strecken zum fahren, gut dass ich das direkt vor der Haustür hab


----------



## onslaught (15. Juni 2012)

Komm mal runter in den Schwarzwald/Vogesen ...


----------



## seventyseven (15. Juni 2012)

Bei Freiburg sind ein paar schöne Bergstrecken.

Bühlertal hoch Richtung Schwarzenbachtalsperre ist auch awesome zu Fahren.


----------



## onslaught (15. Juni 2012)

......


----------



## >ExX< (15. Juni 2012)

stimmt, schwarzwald könnte wirklich gut abgehen


----------



## seventyseven (15. Juni 2012)

Die ganzen Strecken Richtung Lörrach gehen gut ab 

Sind leider extrem viele Kurvenschneider unterwegs sowohl Autos als auch Motorräder


----------



## STSLeon (16. Juni 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das mit ABS ist wahr. Aber Suzuki denkt sich wohl, wie viele andere Hobbyrennfahrer auch, ABS in Supersportlern braucht man nicht, da man als Pilot sowieso nie einen Fehler macht Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind aber Firebalde und CBR 600 RR auch ohne ABS. Nichtsdestotrotz scheiden die Gixxers in den Test dennoch sehr gut ab und das was sie gegenüber der Konkurrenz schlechter/besser machen wird auch nur im Grenzbereich deutlich, welchen ich sicher nicht erreichen werde (und will).
> R6 und auch 600er Ninja gefallen mir nur die Baujahre ab 2009 wo sie aber viel zu teuer sind. Einzig die Gsxr 600 gefällt mir trotz des Alters von 5 Jahren ganz gut. Außerdem soll der Auspuff der K7 eine Wucht sein. Angeblich hat Suzuki vom Tüv wegen der serienmäßigen Lautstärke Probleme bekommen, weshalb die Modelle danach deutlich leiser wurden


 
Die Hondas sind serienmäßig mit ABS ausgestattet. Das ABS von Honda gilt aber aber auch als das Beste, was man bekommen kann und greift auch nur in Ausnahmesituationen ein, bzw. man merkt die Eingriffe kaum.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2012)

Hier bekommt man ja schonmal gute Streckenempfehlungen. 
Schöne Fotos ons!


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Juni 2012)

Im badischen gibts auch schöne strecken, dort sind meine standardstrecken  vor allem die Landschaft ist schön und auf den Strassen die ich befahre ist so gut wie gar kein Verkehr. Perfekt zum " zügigen" fahren


----------



## onslaught (18. Juni 2012)

Post 491 hab ich nochmal editiert.


----------



## offspringer (19. Juni 2012)

Streckenempfehlungen? Bozen-Mendelpass-Gampenpass- über Meran ins Passeier-Tal - Jaufenpass nach Sterzing - Eisacktal zurück nach Bozen.

Falls ihr mal nach Südtirol kommt


----------



## onslaught (19. Juni 2012)

Hätte bitte gerne noch eine Anfahrt von Süddeutschland aus -> Comer See ->Bozen->offspringer. +Doppelzimmer mit Frühstück 

Fährst dann mit durchs Antholzer Tal übern Staller-Sattel ins Zillertal, zur Gailtalerin ?


----------



## offspringer (19. Juni 2012)

Doppelzimmer wird schwierig, hab höchstens 2 Einzelzimmer zu bieten. Aber das mit dem Frühstück krieg ich hin


----------



## onslaught (19. Juni 2012)

Kannst auch n schickes Hotöllchen buchen, will dir nicht auf der Tasche oder im Zimmer rumliegen


----------



## offspringer (20. Juni 2012)

Hehe da ließe sich was einrichten 

Gestern mal die Zündkerze gewechselt, schauen wir mal ob die kleine Diva jetzt immer noch rumzickt


----------



## onslaught (20. Juni 2012)

Haste immer noch Startprobleme ? 

Vlt. komm ich wirklich im September runter nach Südtirol um rauf auf die Pässe zu donnern.  Ein Guide wäre superb, würde mir die große Streckenplanung ersparen und nur ein Ortskundiger kennt halt die speziellen Ecken.


----------



## offspringer (20. Juni 2012)

Ich bin selbst noch recht unerfahren, hab das Mopped ja erst seit ein paar Wochen  Aber ich sammle Erfahrungen und werde dich dann gerne beraten 

Ja das Startproblem besteht immer noch, aber nur wenn die Maschine in der Sonne stand oder warmgelaufen ist. Hab gestern mal die Kerze gewechselt und jetzt schau ich mal ob das Problem daran lag.


----------



## onslaught (20. Juni 2012)

Mitfahren wär mir lieber  ich heize nicht und hab Frau mit dabei.

Hast du eigentlich mal das Kabel vom, und den Kerzenstecker gecheckt. Die Grundplatte der (elektronischen) Zündung kann sich auch mal verstellen, daß sie halt nichtmehr genau bei Sollwert (3° ?) vor OT den Funken spuckt. Wurde das überprüft ?


----------



## offspringer (20. Juni 2012)

Der Kerzenstecker (also das Teil vom Kabel, das auf die Kerze kommt) wurde ausgetauscht, die Kerze jetzt auch. Wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht werde ich wohl den Zündkabel und die Zündspule auch austauschen lassen müssen.

Aber der Mechaniker scheint auch mit seinem Latein am Ende zu sein 

Klar, können da gern die eine oder andere Runde drehen, gibt ein paar schöne Fleckchen hier 

Warst du schon mal in Südtirol unterwegs?


----------



## onslaught (20. Juni 2012)

Jo, meine Hochzeitsreise damals 1986 mit der Kawa Z1100ST bin ich 2 Wochen die Dolomiten durchgeschraddelt, wir legen keinen Wert auf so überspannten Mist, auch heute noch nicht  Jeans,Lederjacke und Zahnbürste -> ab Richtung Alpen.
Später dann nur noch mit Auto und Familie. Immer im Ahrntal, in Luttach, nördlich von Bruneck, rumgekraxelt, den Sohnemann im Rucksack, das gab Oberschenkel 

Das letzte mal wars 2010.


----------



## offspringer (20. Juni 2012)

Schöne Gegend bei Bruneck und um Bruneck herum. Hab da meinen Wehrdienst geleistet und war alleine deshalb schon auf mehreren Bergen dort unterwegs 

Stell dich aber auf gesalzene Spritpreise ein


----------



## onslaught (20. Juni 2012)

5,5 l bei strammer, 4,5 l bei gemütlich -normaler Fahrweise, mehr will sie nicht, ich werds überleben


----------



## offspringer (20. Juni 2012)

Das geht ja, mit meinen 9 Litern mach ich ca. 150 km, wird wohl an der Maschine liegen und sicher nicht an meiner Fahrweise *hüstel*


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2012)

Ich brauch auch 6l. Ist zwar n bisschen viel für 34PS aber ne Hubraumdrossel wär ja noch schöner.


----------



## onslaught (20. Juni 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Das geht ja, mit meinen 9 Litern mach ich ca. 150 km, wird wohl an der Maschine liegen und sicher nicht an meiner Fahrweise *hüstel*



Was 9 Liter ? Verbrauch  das ist nicht normal, das kann nicht sein. Oder meinst du Tankinhalt 9 Liter ?
690 Duke 12: Verbrauch Duke 2012 - 690 LC4 Technik - www.ktmforum.eu

Könnte aber ein Hinweis sein warum sie heiß nicht anspringt. Zu fettes Gemisch, wird nur beim Kaltstart benötigt (Choke)


----------



## ich558 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich brauche im Schnitt knapp über 5l Detailansicht: Kawasaki - Er6N ABS - Spritmonitor.de
Liegt evtl an der Drossel und an meiner Umgebung.


----------



## onslaught (20. Juni 2012)

Das ist auch viel für 34 PS. Wenn ich extrem cruise könnt ich sie vlt bis 4 - 4,2 L drücken. Bei 90PS/260Kg Gewicht+meine 100

Wenn ich sie immer bis zum Schaltblitz jage (8K) bin ich bei 6,5 - 7 L


----------



## ich558 (20. Juni 2012)

Ja ist es und das obwohl ich die ersten 10km immer warmfahre, nicht über 5000upm komme und normalerweise ab ca 70 km/h im 6ten fahre. Ich mag dieses hochturige Dahingefahre eher selten. Das niedrigste waren 4,4 bei einer langsamen Tour. Wird wohl daran liegen, dass es bei mir ziemlich hügelig ist


----------



## offspringer (20. Juni 2012)

Mit einer Tankfüllung (ca 9 Liter) mach ich 150 km, danach gehe ich sicherheitshalber tanken. Würden vielleicht auch 200 rausschauen, aber da ich hauptsächlich Passstraßen fahre will ich das Risiko nicht eingehen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juni 2012)

Kurzer Einwand mal wieder von mir und hallöle gesagt! 
Was meint ihr dazu?: Kawasaki er-6f als Sporttourer in Berlin

Stimmt da das P/L-Verhältnis?


----------



## ich558 (21. Juni 2012)

Denke daran ist nichts auszusetzen und 100€ weniger gegen auch immer


----------



## moe (21. Juni 2012)

N bisschen verhandeln schadet nie. 
Hört sich gutan, aber nimm jemanden mit, der sich auskennt und sich die Maschine mal anschaut.


----------



## ich558 (21. Juni 2012)

Und gleich hab ich eine Frage. Wie siehts mit dem Preis dieser Maschine aus bei der Laufleistung? Lohnt es sich überhaupt so ein Bike bei dem Kilometerstand zu kaufen oder hat man da schon bald hohe Reperaturkosten? Suzuki GSXR750 + Tieferlegung + Reifen neu als Sportler/Supersportler in Passau


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Juni 2012)

ich würd die finger definitiv von dem bike weglassen, für 2-3k € gibts ja schon neue 600er SS-Bikes. Supersportler, viele KM, nicht mehr original, 5 jahre alt und dafür noch fast 7000€? Schön blöd wer das teil kauft...
Zur not wenn einfach noch etwas geld fehlt einfach noch n bisschen warten und sparen und dann wenn die kohle stimmt was gescheites kaufen. Nicht immer mit aller gewalt und hektick das erstbeste zusammenkaufen, du kannst noch lange genug fahren  Und außerdem so ein teures starkes bike und dann ne drossel reinpressen? Naja, mMn völliger dünnschiss  lieber ne solide anfängermaschine gebraucht kaufen, da gibts schon für 2-3€ anständige im guten zustand, noch n jahr spass haben und wenns so weit ist und die große kommen kann, erst dann ne gescheite große kaufen und die alte mit wenig wertverlust (unfallfrei vorrausgesetzt is kla^^) weiterverkaufen


----------



## ich558 (21. Juni 2012)

Naja hab mir ja letztes Jahr schon eine Er6n als Neufahrzeug gegönnt  Nach dem kleinen Rutscher will ich aber ein anderes, stärkeres Bike und da dieses alle deutlich teurer sind werd ich dieses mal wohl auf eine gebrauchte umsteigen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Juni 2012)

Gestern auf dem Übungsplatz stand mehrmals eine nagelneue ER-6n neben mir und was mir auf meiner F600GS sitzend arg ins Auga stach: meine Fresse is die klein!!! 
Ich saß da auf meinem BMW-Ross und der Typi neben mir so tief.
Also ist die auch wunderbar und bequem für größere Persönchen geeignet ja?
Ich sollte mir die wohl nochmal in Ruhe im Laden angucken gehen...


----------



## ich558 (22. Juni 2012)

Naja ist schon klar dass die Er klein wirkt wenn man auf einer Enduro sitzt evtl wurde die Sitzbank noch abgesenkt was bei Fahrschulen oft gemacht wird damit auch kleinere Leute fahren können. 
Ich mit meinen 1,85m hatte wirklich Null Probleme. Weder mit einem krummen Rücken noch schmerzende Kniee hatte ich kämpfen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Juni 2012)

Hmmm na das kann natürlich sein, dass der eine niedrigere Sitzbank hatte  und ich eine normal hohe, aber Fahranfänger war der bei seinen Übungen  nicht mehr und klein auch nicht, daher sah das ja so crazy aus. Na ich  weder mir die wohl dennoch am WE mal in Ruhe im Laden um die Ecke  anschauen.
Wenn du dich mit 1,85 drauf wohl gefühlt hast, wird die bei mir auch passen.


----------



## ich558 (22. Juni 2012)

Ja denke auch 
So heute mal auf das Angebot des Händlers warten was ich für meine lädierte Er6n noch bekomme. Hab kein gutes Gefühl das das Angebot besonders gut ist. Leider hängt die nächste Maschine etwas davon ab


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Juni 2012)

Planst du jetzt wirklich eine größere (gedrosselte) Sportmaschine dir zuzulegen?
Ich kann das zwar nur schwer einschätzen wie sich größe mit Drossel fahren, aber eigentlich Unterschied wird mir langsam bei der 600GS klar. 
Irgendwie muss der Fahrlehrer an der offenen auch rumgespielt haben denn die klingt einfach nur lecker... mal davon abgesehen wie goil die zieht.


----------



## ich558 (22. Juni 2012)

Naja eine Z750 zb zieht mit Drossel nicht wirklich gut weg, da sie 230kg hat eine Gsxr 600 zb ist laut Test mit 34Ps in 7,5s auf 100 hat aber schlechtere Durchzugswerte als eine 34Ps Er6n  Kommt halt drauf an was einem da wichtig ist. Mir ist das jetzt relativ egal, da ich eh nur noch 6Monate gedrosselt fahren muss. 
Aber egal welche Maschine es jetzt wird 100PS sollte sie mindestens haben und am besten 750ccm damit man nicht sie nicht so durchzugsarm ist wie die 600er.
Die Er6n hört sich mit Drossel auch ziemlich bescheiden an egal bei welcher Drehzahl aber offen bei Vollgas ist sie richtig schön dumpf und brüllt ab 7000 Umdrehungen. Als ich das erste mal offen Vollgas gegeben hab hatte ich ein richtig fettes Dauergrinsen 

edit: Ich seh gerade onslaught hat seinen Account löschen lassen. Weiß jemand warum? War ganz hilfreich hier im Thread


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Juni 2012)

ons is weg !?!?!?!  ...kein Plan !


----------



## Re4dt (22. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute 
Ich hoffe ich kann mir paar Tipps von euch einholen.  
Nun momentan bin noch 17 aber demnächst endlich volljährig. Ich wollte mal euch fragen macht es sinn mit 18 den A führerschein zu machen und eine Gedrosselte Ninja zu fahren z.B? 
Ich habe noch 3 Jahre Schule vor mir und brauche demnächst echt einen fahrbaren untersatz Autos reizen mich einfach nicht


----------



## Aufpassen (22. Juni 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Ich hoffe ich kann mir paar Tipps von euch einholen.
> Nun momentan bin noch 17 aber demnächst endlich volljährig. Ich wollte mal euch fragen macht es sinn mit 18 den A führerschein zu machen und eine Gedrosselte Ninja zu fahren z.B?
> Ich habe noch 3 Jahre Schule vor mir und brauche demnächst echt einen fahrbaren untersatz Autos reizen mich einfach nicht


 
Ja, vor allem wenn du mit dem Schein vor 2013 anfängst.

Weil das heißt, dass für dich die Klasse A2 ab März 2013 in Kraft treten wird.
Aber auf eine Nachprüfung, um A zu gelangen, verzichten kannst.

Und eine gedrosselte Ninja (600er) mit 48 PS geht dann ganz gut ab. (:


----------



## seventyseven (22. Juni 2012)

Ab nächstes Jahr gibt es neue Führerschein Klassen.

Wenn du die Klasse A noch vor dem 19.01.2013 absolvierst darfst du nach 2 Jahren unbegrenzt Fahren und ab dem 19.01 sogar mit 37kw.

Wenn du ihn dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffst musst du nach 2 Jahren eine Nachprüfung ablegen um ungedrosselt Fahren zu dürfen.


----------



## Re4dt (23. Juni 2012)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Und eine gedrosselte Ninja (600er) mit 48 PS geht dann ganz gut ab. (:


 


seventyseven schrieb:


> Ab nächstes Jahr gibt es neue Führerschein Klassen.
> 
> Wenn du die Klasse A noch vor dem 19.01.2013 absolvierst darfst du nach 2 Jahren unbegrenzt Fahren und ab dem 19.01 sogar mit 37kw.
> 
> Wenn du ihn dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffst musst du nach 2 Jahren eine Nachprüfung ablegen um ungedrosselt Fahren zu dürfen.


Danke Leute für eure Tipps.  Es war wohl doch nicht verkehrt das angesparte Geld letztens doch nicht Sinnlos in den PC zu stecken.  
Kurz zu den Maschinen eine Frage. Ich bin regelrecht verliebt in die ZX10R hat jemand Erfahrungen zu diesem Monster? Oder einfach Overpowered?


----------



## moe (23. Juni 2012)

Als Fahranfänger finde ich die ZX10R als eigenes Motorrad uninteressant. Die zu drosseln (wenns überhaupt geht) wäre völliger Schwachsinn. Mit der Leistung muss man auch erst mal klarkommen.


----------



## seventyseven (23. Juni 2012)

Ich würde mir für den Anfang eine Maschine mit wenig PS zulegen da du die nächsten 2 Jahre sowieso nicht Offen Fahren darfst. Eine ER6N welche bei Fahrlehrern auch beliebt ist würde sich Anbieten oder eine Suzuki GSF/Honda CBF.

Hauptsache was mit ABS  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqnkBqjanyI


----------



## ich558 (23. Juni 2012)

Eine Zx10r zu drosseln ist das dämlichste was man machen kann  Ca 200Ps und dann auch noch eine Drossel über den Gasanschlag macht alles andere als Spaß. 
Nimm die liebe erst mal eine 600er wir die oben genannten Modelle. Die Suzuki GSR 600 zb hat Abs und 100Ps offen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Juni 2012)

Krasses Video! Danke "77" !
Bei mir bleibts dann wohl eh bei der ER-6n oder f, je nachdem was sich im Umkreis gerade preislich anbietet. 
Meine Fahrstunden gehen motivierend voran und ich freu mich schon wieder wie ein Kleinkind auf Montagabend. 
Wasn Spaß...


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Juni 2012)

@ich: ne 600/750 SS auf 34 PS zu drosseln ist aber auch nicht sinnvoller als diese prozedur bei ner 1000er durchzuführen...
Generell sind SS einfach nichts für anfänger, da sie zu stark dazu verleiten die kurve zu "Kratzen", zu schneiden, und einfach nur wie auf der rennstrecke zu fahren, welche unsere strassen aber leider nicht sind.
Außerdem ist der unterhalt und die reperatur bei so ner SS deutlich teurer als bei nem "Anfänger"mopped, von denen es genug von vielen herstellern gibt, gerade von den japanern. Und auch diese motorräder können nach 2 jahren immer noch spass machen, da sie einfach zu fahren sind und unproblematisch sind


----------



## Metalic (24. Juni 2012)

persönlich find ich es albern so große supersportler zu drosseln auf die 25?? kw. ich mein, damit mach ich mich ja zum hampelmann wenn es nach power aussieht, aber beim beschleunigen einer waschmaschine gleich kommt. meine meinung 

habe mir zu anfang eine ältere enduro geholt, die trotz drossel noch ordentlich spass macht.

kann mir auch nie so wirklich vorstellen, dass ne drossel bei so großen motoren unbedingt so gut ist


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Juni 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> persönlich find ich es albern so große supersportler zu drosseln auf die 25?? kw. ich mein, damit mach ich mich ja zum hampelmann wenn es nach power aussieht, aber beim beschleunigen einer waschmaschine gleich kommt. meine meinung
> 
> habe mir zu anfang eine ältere enduro geholt, die trotz drossel noch ordentlich spass macht.
> 
> kann mir auch nie so wirklich vorstellen, dass ne drossel bei so großen motoren unbedingt so gut ist


 
Beim gasanschlag macht es bestimmt nicht viel ist so wie wenn du immer nur mit 30% der drehzahlen rumfährst, das intressiert dein mopped auch nicht bzw. ist sogar schonend.....

Naja wenn einem SS gefallen wieso nicht? Ok bei euch ist es nen unterschied in CH ist bei 120 eh fertig da reichen auch die 34PS fast


----------



## ich558 (24. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @ich: ne 600/750 SS auf 34 PS zu drosseln ist aber auch nicht sinnvoller als diese prozedur bei ner 1000er durchzuführen...
> Generell sind SS einfach nichts für anfänger, da sie zu stark dazu verleiten die kurve zu "Kratzen", zu schneiden, und einfach nur wie auf der rennstrecke zu fahren, welche unsere strassen aber leider nicht sind.
> Außerdem ist der unterhalt und die reperatur bei so ner SS deutlich teurer als bei nem "Anfänger"mopped, von denen es genug von vielen herstellern gibt, gerade von den japanern. Und auch diese motorräder können nach 2 jahren immer noch spass machen, da sie einfach zu fahren sind und unproblematisch sind


 
Ich hab ja nicht direkt von 600er SS geredet sondern eher von "normalen" 600ern mit <100PS. Kommt halt drauf an wenn man schon vor dem Führerschein einiges an Fahrpraxis hatte können SS als erste Maschine sich schon eignen. Man muss halt eine gewisse Mentalität mitbringen nicht ständig das Gas aufzurei?en. Ich tue mich da bei meiner Er6n schon manchmal schwer 

Übrigens beschleunigen SS mit 34PS schon verhältnismäßig gut. GSXR 600 zb in 7,5s auf 100er und schön leicht sind sie auch.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Juni 2012)

@Lolman: meine KLE fährt mit drossel 160 lt, ohne ducken, dürften in echt so 150 sein. FÜr eure "Auto"bahnen reicht auch ein frisiertes mofa


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Lolman: meine KLE fährt mit drossel 160 lt, ohne ducken, dürften in echt so 150 sein. FÜr eure "Auto"bahnen reicht auch ein frisiertes mofa


 
naja Autobahn ist ja eh nicht für das was man sein Mopped hat ausser die möchtegern Ghostrider's die es leider zu häufig gibt und wohl jeder Autofahrer zu genüge kennt

BTW Mein führerschein ist auf nächst frühlign geplannt und im Winter kommt schon mal das Bike und ich tendiere auch schwer zu einer R1 RN12 aus dem einfachen Grund sie gefällt mir und ist günstig zu haben mit 04-05 Jahrgang mit ca 25k-30k km


----------



## STSLeon (30. Juni 2012)

Jetzt wollte ich das WE auch mal wieder ausgedehnt Kurvenkratzen gehen und was passiert? Der Hinterreifen muss dringend getauscht werden. Man sollte häufiger mal hinsehen...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo mal wieder liebe Biker da draußen! 

Ich bräuchte mal euren Rat:
Ich stehe kurz davor mir endlich mein erstes Bike zu kaufen und habe mir nun 3 angeschaut:

1. Kawasaki er-6f als Sporttourer in Berlin
Preis steht dort und Zustand schaut sehr gut und gepflegt aus, auch der Besitzer war sympatisch.
-alles pro nur die Sitzhöhe ist arg niedrig für meine langen Beine...
2. eine BMW F650GS Bj. 2008 von meiner Fahrschule.... ca. 40-45k km runter, sehr nette Ausstattung mit allem drum und dran, Preis 4600 €
Fahre die sehr gern, Sitzhöhe von 82 cm optimal, mir macht natürlich Sorgen, dass dort schon hunderte Schüler an der Kupplung und am Getriebe rumgewürgt haben... +Umfaller, auch wenn ausreichend Sturzbügel montiert wurden.
3. entfällt, da Preis und Zustand der Maschine einfach nicht passten. (Honda Hornet)

Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar Kommentare freuen.
Ich tendiere zur gepflegten Kawa für 4200 € nur weiß ich nicht, ob die Sitzposition irgendwann bei längerem Fahren ungemütlich werden könnte.... leider ist man hinterher immer schlauer...


----------



## thecroatien (18. Juli 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hallo mal wieder liebe Biker da draußen!
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal euren Rat:
> Ich stehe kurz davor mir endlich mein erstes Bike zu kaufen und habe mir nun 3 angeschaut:
> ...



Schau dir dochmal die FZ6 an, möglicher weise auch als FZ6 Fazer......Optik geschmackssache, aber besser verarbeitet...
Auch hat diese offen ein paar PS mehr


----------



## ich558 (18. Juli 2012)

Also zu 1. Kann es evtl sein, dass die niedrigere Sitzbank verbaut ist? Gibts nämlich optional. Ansonsten hab ich mit 185cm da eigentlich keine Probleme. Preis ist wirklich fair denke ich. Hat ja noch nicht viele km und scheinbar in wirklich gutem Zustand.

zu 2. Ich hatte anfangs überlegt die Er6n von der Fahrschule zu kaufen, da diese zum Verkauf stand. Hab mich dann dagegen entschieden, da solche Maschinen wirklich einiges mitmachen. Umfallen, absaufen, verschalten, extremes schleifen der Kupplung usw tut einem Motorrad einfach nicht gut vor allem wenn schon 40k km runter sind. Bei einer solchen Laufleistung liegen einfach schon so viele abgenutze Bauteile vor, die man zwar nicht unbedingt sofort merkt, aber plötzlich kommen die Probleme. Ist wie ein Auto mit 250000km auf der Uhr.  Auch wenn es eine BMW ist aber ich persönlich würde jedem davon abraten eine Fahrschulmaschine zu nehmen vor allem bei der Laufleistung


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Juli 2012)

Super das ging ja schnell! 


> Also zu 1. Kann es evtl sein, dass die niedrigere Sitzbank verbaut ist?  Gibts nämlich optional. Ansonsten hab ich mit 185cm da eigentlich keine  Probleme. Preis ist wirklich fair denke ich. Hat ja noch nicht viele km  und scheinbar in wirklich gutem Zustand.


Nein komplette Standardausführung + Sturzpads und kaufe auch von einem Mann der etwas größer ist als ich, habe aber längere Beine als er, wie auch im Vergleich zu meinem 1,85m großen Freund. Die Beine sind kürzer, auch wenn ich nur 1,80 messe! 
Der Kniewinkel war beim Probesitzen halt recht spitz, vielleicht aber auch nur sehr ungewohnt durch die GS.



> zu 2. Ich hatte anfangs überlegt die Er6n von der Fahrschule zu kaufen,  da diese zum Verkauf stand. Hab mich dann dagegen entschieden, da solche  Maschinen wirklich einiges mitmachen. Umfallen, absaufen, verschalten,  extremes schleifen der Kupplung usw tut einem Motorrad einfach nicht gut  vor allem wenn schon 40k km runter sind. Bei einer solchen Laufleistung  liegen einfach schon so viele abgenutze Bauteile vor, die man zwar  nicht unbedingt sofort merkt, aber plötzlich kommen die Probleme. Ist  wie ein Auto mit 250000km auf der Uhr.   Auch wenn es eine BMW ist aber ich persönlich würde jedem davon abraten  eine Fahrschulmaschine zu nehmen vor allem bei der Laufleistung


Gut das bestätigt meine Gedankengänge. 
Ich liebe zwar jeden Meter auf dem Schmuckstück und sehe wie teuer die gebraucht zu haben sind, aber selbst der Preis mag mich nciht so recht überzeugen und wäre schon verdammt gut, wenn ich mir da baugleiche Modelle mit gleicher Ausstattung bei mobile.de anschaue.
Noch ist die zwar gedrosselt, aber die würde der Fahrlehrer noch rausnehmen und in die andere derzeit unbeschränkte stecken.



> Schau dir dochmal die FZ6 an, möglicher weise auch als FZ6 Fazer......Optik geschmackssache, aber besser verarbeitet...
> Auch hat diese offen ein paar PS mehr


Mache ich gleich nochmal, obwohl ich mir die glaube auch schon angesehen hatte.
Ich wäre ja offen für ein hübsches Naked-Bike, nur sind die in meiner Preisklasse alle so.... nun ja winzig.


----------



## ich558 (18. Juli 2012)

Kann gut sein das der Kniewinkel bzw die Sitzposition Gewöhnung ist. Auf Supersportlern sitzt ja auch niemand wirklich bequem 

FZ6 ist auch kein hässliches Bike. Die XJ6 gefällt mir persönlich auch gut.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Juli 2012)

Ich hab aber schon vor damit auch größere Touren zu machen und nicht nur in der City rumzugurken. 
Die Überlandstunden waren einfach nur super klasse. 



> FZ6 ist auch kein hässliches Bike. Die XJ6 gefällt mir persönlich auch gut.


Ich durchforste gerade nochmal alles von Yamaha in meinem PLZ-Umkreis. 
Die scheinen jedenfalls nciht ganz so niedrig zu sein.


----------



## thecroatien (18. Juli 2012)

Hey,

die FZ6 sollte garnicht so niedrig sein.

Wenns noch was mit Vergaser sein darf, kann ich die FZS600 empfehlen, fahre ich selber

Sitzhöhe ist für mich(1,84 rum) sehr Angenehm. Sitzhöhe drüfte zur FZ6 fast identisch sein, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.


Hier im Forum waren ja alle Moppedfahrer recht weit verteilt oder?

Sonst hätte ich doch mal eine Tour vorgeschlagen für nächsten Monat


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Juli 2012)

Habe nun fleißig gegooglt: Sitzhöhe:795 mm
Dann bleibts wohl doch bei der Kawa. 

Was ich mir gerade noch überlegt habe: ich sollte den Fahrlehrer einmal fragen, ob im Fahrzeugbrief die Fahrschule oder nur er als Besitzer angegeben wird. 
Das steigert doch den Wiederverkaufswert, wenn keiner erfährt, dass es mal nen Fahrschulbike war. 
Sturzbügel ab, polieren, Verkaufstalent habe ich auch....


----------



## Heretic (19. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute hab da auch mal son frägchen.

Hab mir vor ca 2 Wochen Ne Kawasaki ER-5 (für 6er hats nicht gereicht  ) Bj 2005 geholt. Bzw. mein Bruder hat mich dahingehen unterstützt. (Mitgesucht leute angerufen usw)

Jetzt isses wie folgt. Die ist bei Kauf gedrosselt gewesen und ist es immern noch. Laufleistung hatse jetzt ca 12K KM. 

Ich bin soweit zufrieden (an der stelle meine Empfehlung als anfänger Motorrad auch wenn man bei den gangen leicht aufpassen muss) nur wunder ich mich über folgendes.

Im Handbuch steht man sollte unter 10000 KM nicht länger über 4000rpm drehen lassen und unter 16000 KM nicht länger über 6000rpm.

Halte ich mich soweit noch dran damit ich die nicht schrotte.  Aber ab ca 5000rpm lässt die Leistung Massiv nach. Und Auf der Autobahn komm ich kaum über 120 obwohl die selbst gedrosselt locker 130 schaffen sollte.

Meint ihr da kann was falsch eingestellt sein ? Oder kann sich das noch legen. Bin jetzt nicht unbedingt scharf die Werkstadt zu kontaktieren , da ich schon lange genug Gespart habe alleine fürs Motorrad.


ps: Falls ihr jetzt fragt was mit der Probefahrt ist. Wurde von mir gemacht. Aber bin dabei nicht mit 130 über die Autobahn gedüsst und hab beim fahren nur einmal hochgezogen und sofort losgelassen daher fiel mir das da garnicht auf.

MfG Heretic


----------



## ich558 (19. Juli 2012)

@Kamikaze Kaki
Meine Maschine war auch auf die Fahrschule angemeldet, da ich so 20% Rabatt bekommen habe und da steht jetzt einzig der Name des Fahrlehrers im Schein. Wird denke ich bei dir nicht anders sein. Natürlich steigert dies den Wiederverkaufswert, da man wie du schon sagst optisch alles gut herrichten kann 

@Heretic
Wie wird die Er5 gedrosselt? Über Gasanschlag oder über den Vergaser? Dass gedrosselte Maschinen ab einer gewissen Drehzahl nicht mehr vom Fleck kommen ist ganz normal, da einfach zu wenig Leistung da ist. Bei meiner Er6n brauch ich über 7000 nicht gehen, da sie sich dann richtig quält höher zu kommen. Aber bei 5000 sollte der Motor dennoch lebendig sein und ihm nicht schon die Puste ausgehen. Probier mal aus in den ersten 3 Gängen bis 7000 zu drehen vielleicht warst du ja einfach nur im zu hohen Gang oder hast zu "kurz" Vollgas gegeben? Meine Er6n ist gedrosselt mit 160km eingetragen. Real schaffe ich meist nicht mehr als 140, wenns bergabgeht vielleicht noch 150 km/h. Aber über 120 müsste die Er5 locker gehen. Anders rum würde sich dies aber mit dem Leistungsverlust ab 5000upm decken. Google am besten mal wie das bei anderen aussieht.
Übrigens denke ich du hast dich um eine Null zuviel verlesen. Ich bin mir sicher es heißt die ersten 1000km nicht über 4000upm und bis 1600km nicht über 6000upm drehen und nicht 10000 und 16000km  Das sind nämlich die offiziellen Kawaangaben zum einfahre und stehen auch bei meiner Er6n so im Handbuch. 10000km und mehr hätte auch nichts mehr mit Einfahren zu tun.


----------



## moe (19. Juli 2012)

@heretic: Bei meiner Bandit geht im sechsten Gang auch über 130 nix mehr, das ist bei vielen Motorrädern so. Meine ist auch gedrosselt, das machts noch schlimmer.
@thecroatien: Bei ner Tour wär ich auch dabei, aber ihr seid alle so weit weg. 


Ich hab mir eben meinen neuen Auspuff angebaut und bekomm die Grinse nicht mehr ausm Gesicht. Im Vergleich zum Serientopf ist der Sound unbeschreiblich.


----------



## thecroatien (19. Juli 2012)

@ moe

Wo kommst du her? man kann sich ja auch irgendwo Zentral treffen


----------



## moe (19. Juli 2012)

Ausm südlichen Teil von BW. 40km oberhalb vom Bodensee.
Das könnte man machen. Und wenn CPU auch Bock hat müsste ich nicht mal alleine fahren.


----------



## thecroatien (19. Juli 2012)

Kann man ja mal zusammentrommeln, wer woher kommt, und Lust hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juli 2012)

Heute mal wieder meinen alten 140cc 4-Takter Schalter zum Laufen gebracht. Nach langem Einstellen der Steuerzeiten läuft er nun endlich wieder ( die Steuerkette war vor einem Jahr gerissen und ich hab mir da einen neuen Motor bestellt, da der Alte etwas Öl mitverbrennt)
Nun wird er Platz in einem Kart finden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Juli 2012)

bei ner tour wär ich schon dabei allerdings möcht ich nicht vorher 500km autobahn fressen müssen


----------



## moe (21. Juli 2012)

Wer sagt denn dass wir Autobahn fahren müssen? 
Lieber zweihundert Kilometer Umweg als mitm Motorrad auf die Bahn.


----------



## thecroatien (21. Juli 2012)

Man muss sich ja nicht bei mir in Hannover treffenxD

Wie weit habt ihr beiden es denn zum Beispiel zum Erzgebirge?


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Juli 2012)

Zarte 500 km 
Ich werde nächstes jahr vielleicht mal auf die nordschleife fahren könnte man da ja auch sich mal treffen und n paar schnelle runden drehen


----------



## thecroatien (21. Juli 2012)

Ihr liegt ja unten Fast im Paradies zum Moppedfahren...

Könnt ihr ein paar Tage kostengünstige Übernachtung bieten? Dann würd ich ev. Runterkommen, da es mittig ja nicht viel gibt-.-


----------



## moe (21. Juli 2012)

Ab 3. August hab ich Urlaub. Wenn dus da auf die Reihe bekommst kann ich meine Eltern mal fragen ob sie dir Asyl geben.


----------



## thecroatien (21. Juli 2012)

Habe selbst auch ab dem 3. Urlaub.

Müsste man mal ein paar Routen planen


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Juli 2012)

jo gibt schon schöne strecken hier, und zu den pässen in schweiz, österreich und italien ist es auch nicht allzuweit weg. Ich will im sommer vielleicht mal das stilfser joch mitm mopped befahren, allerdings ists im sommer halt immer so ne sache da alle urlaub haben und die drecks rennradfahrer und wohnwagenfahrer denken sie müssten alle da oben rumgurken....
Urlaub hab ich erst mitte august, dann aber 4 wochen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> @Kamikaze Kaki
> Meine Maschine war auch auf die Fahrschule angemeldet, da ich so 20% Rabatt bekommen habe und da steht jetzt einzig der Name des Fahrlehrers im Schein. Wird denke ich bei dir nicht anders sein. Natürlich steigert dies den Wiederverkaufswert, da man wie du schon sagst optisch alles gut herrichten kann


 Das heißt du hattest dein Bike auch aus der Fahrschule?
Welche Maschine zu welchem Preis war das?

Ich bin mit meiner Entscheidng imernoch nicht viel weiter, aber wisst ihr was witzig ist, mein Fahrlehrer kommt am Montag mal mit und schaut sich die Kawa auch mal genauer an. 
Vielleicht fällt ihm ja as auf worauf ich als Neuling garnicht geachtet hätte, mal schaun.


----------



## ich558 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte es über die Fahrschule laufen sprich mein Fahrlehrer hat mir angeboten ich könnte mir ein Neufahrzeug nehmen und es als Fahrschulmotorrad für 3 Monate anmelden damit ich 20% Rabatt bekomme. Gefahren bin ich aber aber dem ersten Meter nur ich  Eine gebrauchte Fahrschulmaschine hätte ich niemals genommen.
Hab so für die Er6n 2011er Modell, neu, inkl Drossel, Felgenringe, Tankpad 5940€ gezahlt anstatt 7300


----------



## Heretic (26. Juli 2012)

Sry für die Späte Antwort war leider ne bischne verhindert.



ich558 schrieb:


> @Heretic
> Wie wird die Er5 gedrosselt? Über Gasanschlag oder über den Vergaser? Über den Vergasser.
> 
> Dass gedrosselte Maschinen ab einer gewissen Drehzahl nicht mehr vom Fleck kommen ist ganz normal, da einfach zu wenig Leistung da ist.
> ...



Also nachdem ich jetzt länger fahr glaube ich das ich entweder zu hecktisch mit meiner Angst bin oder was kaput ist.
Den ich muss jetzt eins einsehen. Wenn die Karre ca 20-25 min läuft dann fängt sie an nach und nach mehr Freizugeben. Gestern hab ich knapp 130 geschaft (dummer Autofahrer XD) und auch beim Hochziehen lässt sie nicht so stark nach.


Kann es vilt einfach sein das ich die Karre einfach zu kurz Warmlaufen lasse ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## STSLeon (28. Juli 2012)

Grade zurück vom Kurven kratzen. Außer dem Regen auf den letzten 15 km war es echt genial


----------



## computertod (31. Juli 2012)

so, nachdem ich gerade den Motorradschein mache schaue ich natürlich hin und wieder nach ner Maschiene und gestern ist mir folgende über den weg gelaufen:
Kawasaki GPZ 750 TOP GEPFLEGT als Sportler/Supersportler in Berg
was würdet ihr dazu sagen?
steht zwar nur ~120km von mir weg, wurde allerdings eben seit 17 Jahren nicht mehr bewegt^^


----------



## STSLeon (31. Juli 2012)

Ich bin wäre da skeptisch. Wenn die Maschinen lange standen, dann brauchst du jemanden der sich wirklich damit auskennt. Da geht mehr kaputt als man glauben kann. Die Flüssigkeiten kannst du wahrscheinlich komplett tauschen, dann kann du nach porösen Schläuchen suchen und hoffen, dass der Tank nicht rostet. Bei der Standzeit sollte man auch nachsehen ob die Simmerringe an der Gabel noch ok sind, den Vorderreifen kannst du auch auswechseln, wenn die Maschine 17 Jahre lang drauf stand. Meine Maschine stand 5 Jahre und da war es mit neuen Zündkerzen und ner Batterie nicht getan.

Das schlimmste ist aber, dass du sie nicht Probefahren kannst. Du kannst dich mal drauf setzen aber mehr auch nicht und das Gefühl ist bei einem Motorrad elementar. Ansehen ja, wenn du die 120 km auf dich nehmen willst, aber nur wenn du jemanden hast, der sich damit wirklich auskennt. Schlag lieber das Benzingeld auf das Budget drauf.

Ich bin grade 100km mit der Fireblade von einem Freund gefahren. Ich bin kein Fan von den Supersport Maschinen, aber die 100 km waren echt geil. Vor allem wie die Maschine zieht, ist schon total krank, brutal ist aber auch wie man mit dem Moped arbeiten muss. Da ist meine kleine leichte CB500 vom Handling wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Zoon (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pGE-J7Uepg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



komplette Runde Isle of Man mit der BMW RR


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. August 2012)

@stsleon: komisch, normal sind die supersportler, vor allem die 600er schon recht spielerisch zu handlen. Und deine 500er wiegt ja auch kaum weniger als die Blade. Ist sicher nur eine frage der gewöhnung bis man weiss wie man mit der maschine arbeiten muss 
Da ist meine KLE schon komfortabel zu fahren, die kriegste aus der hüfte in schräglage, nur die rasten streifen für meinen geschmack etwas zu früh, ist halt nichts zum extreme schräglagen zu fahren. Aber auf der landstrasse ist die echt lustig 
Wird trotzdem zeit dass es nächstes jahr wird und ne 675er in der garage steht


----------



## seventyseven (16. August 2012)

Bin heute eine Suzuki Gladius gefahren (650er mit ABS) echt komfortables Motorrad.

Hat mir auf Anhieb gefallen.


----------



## Metalic (16. August 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 

wahnsinn! einmal sand in der kurve oder kurve einfach verpasst und weg biste...


----------



## STSLeon (17. August 2012)

@ CPU-GPU Es war eine 1000 Fireblade , aber das Streckenprofil kam ihr einfach nicht entgegen. Viele enge Kurfen und das geht mit meiner CB500 doch einfacher. Vermute es liegt an der Sitzposition und am höheren Lenker, da lässt sich die Maschine einfacher drücken. Hab das heute auch wieder erlebt, als ich meinem Kumpel beinahe in der Kurve drauf gefahren wäre.  

Vom Gewicht her ist meine CB500 fahrbereit (voll getankt) bei 195kg, das ist ziemlich easy zu händeln. 
Morgen geht es aber zu dem hier:

Motorradhaus Limbächer & Limbächer - Motorräder Neu und Gebraucht - Vermietung von Motorräder | Motorrad Stuttgart

da werden die aktuelle CBR 600F und die ER-6F mal ausprobiert


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. August 2012)

machts ihr diesen sommer auch noch touren oder habt schon welche gemacht? Ich mache morgen eine, vorraussichtlich ne 2-tagestour. Schön ösireich, schweiz und italien. Inkl stilfser joch, umbrailpass, Silvretta und co 
Ich hoffe nur dass das wetter schön bleibt, ansonsten wärs schade drum...


----------



## STSLeon (21. August 2012)

Ich hab noch keine Ahnung, ob ich zu ner Tour komme.Meine Mitfahrer haben alle keinen Urlaub mehr und müssen an de WEs arbeiten. Aber einen langen Tagesausflug müsste man schon noch hinbekommen, Route gibt es aber noch keine. 

Ich hab heute meine Stiefel endlich wiederbekommen. Die Naht vom Reisverschluss war kaputt und nach nur drei Wochen warten   und fahren in billigen Probiker Stiefel, gab es zumindest neue. 

Als Tip für den Herbst: Bei Lidl gibt es lange Fahrradunterwäsche, die geht auch fürs Motorrad. Schultern und Ellbogen sind etwas dicker, an Nieren und Bauch ist mehr Stoff. Set kostet 28 Euro und fühlt sich relativ gut an. Stinkt allerdings vor dem ersten Waschen nach Chemie pur.


----------



## moe (21. August 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das momentan zu warm zum fahren. Bei über 30°C schon mittags um 12 machts mir einfach keinen Spaß. Morgen solls hier nur 25°C geben, da werde ich ne Runde drehen.


----------



## STSLeon (21. August 2012)

Da muss ich dir voll Recht geben. Bei über 30° macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Dann hat man eventuell auch noch Pech und kommt in nen Stau oder sowas und dann muss man schon aufpassen, keinen Hitzekoller zu bekommen.


----------



## Heretic (22. August 2012)

Was noch dazu kommt , wenn man z.B wie ich ne ER-5 fährt kommt noch die ganze Warme luft vom Kühler grill an die Beine. 
Leider muss ich fahren  Kein Auto.....


----------



## mülla1 (22. August 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @ CPU-GPU Es war eine 1000 Fireblade , aber das Streckenprofil kam ihr einfach nicht entgegen. Viele enge Kurfen und das geht mit meiner CB500 doch einfacher. Vermute es liegt an der Sitzposition und am höheren Lenker, da lässt sich die Maschine einfacher drücken. Hab das heute auch wieder erlebt, als ich meinem Kumpel beinahe in der Kurve drauf gefahren wäre.
> 
> Vom Gewicht her ist meine CB500 fahrbereit (voll getankt) bei 195kg, das ist ziemlich easy zu haendeln.


 
Stimmt fast  bedenke allerdings auch mal die Bereifung der maschinen. Die blade läuft auf 120vorne und 190hinten. Das sind schon sehr breite schluffen. Soweit ich weiss hat die kleine cblustig hinten eine 110er asphalttrennscheibe drauf. Kein Wunder also das du die knapp 200kg so um die kurve pfefferst. Meine gsxr wiegt sogar noch weniger als die cb und wird trotzdem nicht so mega handlich sein  .

Btw: bin neu hier im Forum und freue mich echt mal ausserhalb der Motorrad Foren mal Leute zu Treffen die auch zweirädrig unterwegs sind  mein Name ist übrigens Daniel und ich fahre seit zwei Jahren eine gsx-r 600 k8 mit einigen Modifikationen  Bild hänge  ich mal an:


----------



## STSLeon (22. August 2012)

Schöne Gixxer hast du !  Gefällt mir wirklich gut, 120 PS ? 

Ich fahre hinten 130  und vorne 110, aber ja die CB ist wirklich handlich. Das ist auch der einzige Grund warum ich sie noch habe, ansonsten wäre sie längst gegen was aktuelleres eingetauscht. 

Wo treibst du dich tourentechnisch so rum?


----------



## moe (22. August 2012)

Das mit den nur 25°C war wohl gelogen. Nja, kann sich meine kleine nochn Tag ausruhen. 

@mülla: Schöne Maschine.  Was ist das fürn Verbindungsrohr zwischen Krümmer und Endtopf?


----------



## mülla1 (22. August 2012)

danke für die komplimente 

@STSLeon: jap ein bisschen mehr sogar... durch das feinbein tuning und die geänderte auspuffanlage dürften zur serienleistung von 125ps noch ca 6-7 draufgekommen sein  tourentechnisch bin ich, da ich aus dem paderborner raum komme, sehr viel im sauerland und weserbergland unterwegs 

@moe: das verbindungsrohr ist ein KAT ersatzrohr. gibt es so nicht für die maschine  war ein eigenbau nach anleitung aus den USA  wurde von mir drangebaut um dem motor mal noch ein bisschen was entlocken zu können. ausserdem ist es mit sound echt mager solange wie der kat noch drunter ist


----------



## moe (22. August 2012)

Ein Glück hat meine keinen Kat. 
Da hört sich der Hurric SS auch richtig geil an.


----------



## >ExX< (22. August 2012)

morgen hab ich meine erste praktische Fahrstunde 

kann mir irgendwer tipps geben?

Punkt 1: Karre nicht umwerfen 
Punkt 2:


----------



## mülla1 (22. August 2012)

Oh ja dann viel Erfolg  tja was gibts zu beachten ?!  mach einfach was der fahrlehrer dir sagt  und mach um Gottes Willen nix kaputt


----------



## xenos1 (22. August 2012)

Nun da es die erste Stunde ist wirds höchstwahrscheinlich aufn Übungsplatz gehen und sich mit dem Bike vertraut gemacht sowie Grundfahraufgaben dran genommen. Also relativ unspektakulär ^^ 
Ganz wichtig ist immer locker bleiben und blos nicht verkrampfen, auch wenn mal was nicht klappt wie du es dir wünschst  
Hör auf deinen Fahrlehrer und wenn dir etwas unklar ist lass dir alles erklären oder eventuell vorfahren... Und falls du mal den Bock umschmeisen solltest: Scheis drauf, passiert sau vielen und so ne Fahrschulmaschine is zum umschmeisen da  Die lag mit Sicherheit schon öfter als du denkst und die sind auch entsprechend gut versichert.

Und zu guter letzt: Hab Spaß. Wobei das von alleine kommen wird  Ganz besonders wenns zum ersten mal auf die Straße geht


----------



## >ExX< (22. August 2012)

jo, ich denke auch dass es als erstes aufn Parkplatz zum üben geht.
ist ja auch nur ne große Mofa 

@mülla: komm übrigends ausm sauerland


----------



## seventyseven (22. August 2012)

Wenn etwas nicht läuft wie du willst zieh die Kupplung


----------



## mülla1 (22. August 2012)

Sauerland?? Echt? Woher?  hab in arnsberg meine Ausbildung gemacht und ein Jahr da gewohnt


----------



## Metalic (22. August 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> jo, ich denke auch dass es als erstes aufn Parkplatz zum üben geht.
> ist ja auch nur ne große Mofa



bei der fahrschule hatte ich irgendeine 1200er honda (chopper). man war das scheiß ding schwer und dazu noch pott hässlich 

aber mein fahrlehrer war cool. den kenne ich schon von mofa zeiten. erste fahrstunde war aufm alten kasernengelände. hat mir kurz alles erklärt. paar mal "stop and go" und dann lief es. das ganze ne halbe stunde und das war es auch shcon. bekommst sehr schnell den dreh raus.


----------



## >ExX< (22. August 2012)

Ja, würgt man ein motorrad eig auch so leicht ab wie ein auto?

Nicht dass es mir oft passieren würde


----------



## seventyseven (22. August 2012)

Eigentlich nicht.  Anfangs fehlt das Gefühl aber nach ein paar mal Stop @ Go wirst du den Schleifpunkt verinnerlicht haben. Gib einfach genug Gas beim anfahren. Und ja es darf auch mal ein wenig Laut sein beim Gas geben ist immerhin ein Motorrad


----------



## mülla1 (23. August 2012)

machst das schon  Hauptsache du hast spass dabei und verzweifelst nicht


----------



## moe (23. August 2012)

Motorrad abwürgen ist schon einfacher als Auto abwürgen. Beim Anfahren ist nur wichtig die Kupplung nicht schnappen zu lassen. ^^
Und immer schön locker und entspannt bleiben, egal was passiert.


----------



## mülla1 (23. August 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Beim Anfahren ist nur wichtig die Kupplung nicht schnappen zu lassen. ^^


 
Och wieso?!  dann hätte der fahrlehrer das Thema wheelie wenigstens hinter sich


----------



## moe (23. August 2012)

Ich glaube das Thema kommt erst gegen Ende der Fahrausbildung. 

Kann das eigentlich sein, das ne Drossel Geräusche macht, wenn sie eingelaufen ist? Meine gedrosselten Gasschieber sind jetzt seit ~2000km drin und irgendwo von Motor/Vergaser/Ansaugtrakt kommt unter Last (auch bei Gasgeben im Leerlauf) ein Geräusch was ne Mischung aus iiiihhiiiiiiihiiiiiihhiihihhihhiiiii und dem Geräusch was ein Autogetriebe beim rückwärtsfahren macht ist.
Die Schieber sind durch jeweils vier Bohrungen gedrosselt, die den Unterdruck verringern und so verhindern, dass die Schieber ganz aufgehen.
Das Geräusch war schon immer da, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es Anfangs leiser und nur bis zum 3. Gang hörbar war.


----------



## STSLeon (23. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, fahr frei durch die Gegend. 

Zum Thema Fahrausbildung: Ich hab mitten in der Ausbildung die Stiefel gewechselt. Von den Fahrschulstiefeln auf eigene, das war eine Fahrt zum Vergessen, also Stiefel bis zum Ende fahren oder gleich am Anfang wechseln


----------



## mülla1 (23. August 2012)

@moe: meine alte Bandit war damals genauso gedrosselt und hat nicht solche Geräusche gemacht... bist du dir sicher das es von den drosseln kommt... so wie ich mir das Geräusch vorstelle hört sich das eher nach schlecht gefetteter kette an  also vorher mal alle sich bewegenden Teile schmieren und dann gucken ob es noch da ist


----------



## moe (23. August 2012)

Hattest du auch ne Kult? 
Kette kann nicht sein (der Scotti tut seinen Dienst gut ), ich hörs ja auch, wenn ich im Stand am Gas dreh. Könnte das der Steuerkettenspanner sein? Der soll bei den Kults öfter Probleme machen, vor allem die Feder. Ich hab auch gehört, dass sich die Feder gerne mal kaputtsteht. Mein Möp hatte gerade mal 14700km als ichs dieses Jahr gekauft hab.


----------



## mülla1 (23. August 2012)

Jap hatte eine 98 Kult s.. aber mit umbauten  steuerkettenspanner ist ein leidiges Thema an den dingern. Macht aber eigentlich nichts aus es sei denn es wird unerträglich laut. Das die ein bisschen rasseln kommt schonmal vor  
Ansonsten sind die Motoren so Robust da kannst zur Not auch mal ne pulle mezzo mix draufkippen wenn der sprit alle ist


----------



## xenos1 (23. August 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Zum Thema Fahrausbildung: Ich hab mitten in der Ausbildung die Stiefel gewechselt. Von den Fahrschulstiefeln auf eigene, das war eine Fahrt zum Vergessen, also Stiefel bis zum Ende fahren oder gleich am Anfang wechseln


 
Das beste is doch sowieso wenn man von Anfang an in seiner kompletten Schutzausrüstung fährt. Brauchen wird man die sowieso später also warum nicht schon jetzt kaufen und sich gleich dran gewöhnen  
Ich fände das echt eklig Klamotten anzuziehen in die vielleicht ein paar Dutzend fremde Menschen schon reingeschwitzt haben, die dann womöglich noch nicht einmal so passen werden wie sie sollten :/ 
Ich fand es schon blöd das ich meinen eigenen Helm nicht nutzen konnte, da meine Fahrschule nur Funkgeräte nutzte, die in deren Helmen integriert waren  Zum Glück gibts Sturmhauben


----------



## >ExX< (23. August 2012)

Also die erste Fahrstunde ist gut verlaufen, als erstes gings erstmal auf die Straße

ehrlich gesagt ist es kinderleicht motorrad zu fahren, 2 mal hab ich die kiste ausbekommen, jedoch nicht beim anfahren.
bin im 2ten langsam an eine kreuzung gefahren, und wollte dann durchziehen, und da war die drehzahl dann im keller, beim anfahren das Ding auszubekommen ist relativ schwierig, aber man ist es halt nicht gewohnt dass ein Fahrzeug bei 1500rpm schon ausgeht, ein Auto läuft auch mit 600rpm


----------



## STSLeon (23. August 2012)

Auch immer eine Geldsache, eine anständige Ausrüstung kostet eben und da ich mir die Sachen nach und nach gekauft habe, muss ich die Sachen nehmen, die da waren. Helm konnte ich aber zum Glück meinen eigenen verwenden.


----------



## Metalic (23. August 2012)

in was für "luxus-fahrschulen" seid ihr gewesen?^^ mir wurde gesagt:" bring nen helm und klamotten mit!" joa helm hatte ich noch so ein 50 € teil aus mofa zeiten und jacke + hose habe ich mir kurzerhand vom bekannten geliehen. schuhe mussten die stiefel vom bund her. 
helm mit headset wär total cool gewesen. hab in die innentasche ein funkgerät bekommen und so einen dämlichen billig knopf ins ohr der mir beim fahren ständig raus fiel. mein lehrer wusste aber immer sofort bescheid wenn ich plötzlich rechts ran gefahren bin.  ab da an hab ich mir das ding am ohr festgeklebt 


dafür musste ich auch nur 6 fahrstunden absolvieren und durfte zur prüfung :p


----------



## seventyseven (23. August 2012)

Hab auch meine eigene Ausrüstung. Helm hab ich von meinem Fahrlehrer da Funk (Ich kann ihm auch antworten) und sonst  halt die Warnweste. Er fahrt auch selbst mit seinem privaten Motorrad mit .

Hab mir das ganze Zeug bei Polo gekauft was mich knapp 600€ gekostet hat also noch recht Human. Habe auch viel auf Kleidung mit Mesh gesetzt und gelohnt hat es sich auch


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. August 2012)

@ExX: deine einstellung solltest du doch nochmal überdenken, bzw wird sie sich sehr schnell ändern, spätestens wenn du ohne aufsicht vom fahrlehrer "auf den verkehr losgelassen wirst". Motorradfahren an sich mag zwar erstmal nicht schwer sein. Klar, Kupplung, hebel runter, kupplung loslassen gas geben die kiste fährt. 
Aber Kinderleicht ist mopped fahren definitiv nicht. Vor allem nicht im strassenverkehr. du musst immer aufmerksam sein und es gehört viel fahrpraxis dazu um die maschine wirklich fahren zu können. Denn man kann ne maschine fahren, und ne maschine fahren können 
Habs erst vorgestern wieder gemerkt, wäre im stilfserjoch beinahe nem auto hinten reingebumst weil der fahrer meinte, er müsse mitten in der kehre plötzlich ne vollbremse reinhauen. Wäre ich dort so unbekümmert rumgegondelt würde ich jetzt nicht hier vorm rechner sitzen 

Das geht nicht gegen dich ich will ja niemand kränken, im gegenteil, sehe es als guten tipp an. Wenn mopped fahren so leicht wäre, dann müsste man nicht viele tausende km reißen um wirklich sicher fahren zu können. Ich dachte am anfang auch anders, aber mittlerweile weiss auch ich es besser als damals


----------



## >ExX< (23. August 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @ExX: deine einstellung solltest du doch nochmal überdenken, bzw wird sie sich sehr schnell ändern, spätestens wenn du ohne aufsicht vom fahrlehrer "auf den verkehr losgelassen wirst". Motorradfahren an sich mag zwar erstmal nicht schwer sein. Klar, Kupplung, hebel runter, kupplung loslassen gas geben die kiste fährt.
> Aber Kinderleicht ist mopped fahren definitiv nicht. Vor allem nicht im strassenverkehr. du musst immer aufmerksam sein und es gehört viel fahrpraxis dazu um die maschine wirklich fahren zu können. Denn man kann ne maschine fahren, und ne maschine fahren können
> Habs erst vorgestern wieder gemerkt, wäre im stilfserjoch beinahe nem auto hinten reingebumst weil der fahrer meinte, er müsse mitten in der kehre plötzlich ne vollbremse reinhauen. Wäre ich dort so unbekümmert rumgegondelt würde ich jetzt nicht hier vorm rechner sitzen
> 
> Das geht nicht gegen dich ich will ja niemand kränken, im gegenteil, sehe es als guten tipp an. Wenn mopped fahren so leicht wäre, dann müsste man nicht viele tausende km reißen um wirklich sicher fahren zu können. Ich dachte am anfang auch anders, aber mittlerweile denke ich auch anders


 
Danke für den Tipp 

Aber Fahrpraxis muss man halt genau so beim Auto auch erlernen, das kommt nur mit Erfahrung.
Und doofe Situationen passieren mit dem Auto auch, ist mir auch schon oft passiert, dass mir irgendwelche vorfahrt genommen haben, etc.
Nur beim Motorrad fahren ist man meistens der leidtragende wenn was passiert 

Edit: Zumindest  kommt es mir im vergleich zum auto fahren einfacher vor, vielleicht kommen auch nur die Mofa Gene wieder zum vorscheinen


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. August 2012)

jo da ist schon was dran. Ich persönlich fahre auch lieber zweirad als auto, da ich mich irgendwie schlanker und wendiger fühle, somit den gefahren besser aus dem weg gehen kann. 
Allerdings ist dies ein gefährlicher trugschluss, der auch gerne verleitet sachen zu machen, die du mit dem auto wohl eher nicht machen wirst ^^
Im grunde genommen kann man auch mit dem mopped "sicher" fahren, man muss dazu aber deutlich mehr fahrpraxis sich erarbeiten als mit dem auto. Dann aber kann man mit "sicherheit spass haben"


----------



## mülla1 (24. August 2012)

ist halt die typische Motorrad Fahrer Schizophrenie  das Problem kenne ich auch und es wird von sehr ps Starken Maschinen noch verstärkt ... seitdem ich die gsxr hab und in knapp 8sekunden die 200er Marke einfach mal so zerfetze hat sich die Anzahl der kassierten mittelfinger deutlich erhöht... keine Ahnung warum aber je ps stärker die Dinger sind desto risikofreudiger wirst du einfach.. plötzlich tun sich Lücken und überholMöglichkeiten auf die man vorher niemals wahrgenommen hätte... 
noch dazu kommt die Lautstärke (112db !!!!)  
naja als Motorrad Fahrer bist eh gehörnt also sch... drauf


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. August 2012)

Hallöle mal wieder. 
Der A-Lappen wurde am 15.08. endlich geschafft und die ersten 1000km mit meiner kleenen ER-6f (2009) gefressen.

Thema Fahrschule: ich vermiss die Fahrstunden... die BMW und der Fahrlehrer waren klasse... 

Grüßle dalass!


----------



## ich558 (28. August 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Ich hab für meine ersten 1000km nur 1 Woche gebraucht 
Wie gefällt dir die Er6f?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. August 2012)

> Ich hab für meine ersten 1000km nur 1 Woche gebraucht


Wenn du es so genau wissen möchtest: 16.08.-25.08. .. also... öööh 9 Tage. 



> Wie gefällt dir die Er6f?


Joaaaa niedlich isse... Reifenwechsel und Lenkerumbau stehen noch auf dem Plan...
Mir gefällt se, nur das Kurvenfeeling ist noch nicht das gleiche wie bei der GS.


----------



## STSLeon (29. August 2012)

Kein Wunder, sind ja auch andere Motorräder. Kommt aber noch, mach dir da keine Gedanken.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. August 2012)

...und das markante Auspuffgeräusch von BMW... 

Klar sinds unterschiedliche Bikes und das wird schon noch.
Natürlich gefällt mir die kleene. 

Wer hier fährt denn auch noch eine 6f/6n?
Wie weit schafft ihrs mit einer Tankfüllung bis die Reserve sich meldet?


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. August 2012)

Sei doch froh dass du keine Kuh mehr fahren musst 

Ich bin heute wieder zurückgekommen von meiner zweiten kleinen tour in d schweiz und itailen (ca 700km, 2 tage). Hat wieder richtig fun gemacht, ab Davos fast nur noch pässe  Und vor allem die chopperfahrer in den pässen in der kehre abziehen (mit 34PS ) macht immer wieder spass 
Wobei man beim Gaviapass schon teilweise starke nerven braucht, bei sträßchen mit ner gemütlichen breite von 1,5m, fetten rissen in der mitte und dann teilweise noch gegenverkehr direkt nach ner uneinsehbaren kehre. Und dazu noch nicht vorhandene seitenbefestigungen, nach denen es metertief in die tiefe geht  Aber wenn frei is kann man da super üben, wenn du den pass sauber fahren kannst kann dich glaub nichts mehr schocken


----------



## seventyseven (29. August 2012)

Bin momentan auch dabei den Lappen zu machen leider dauert es wieder eine Woche bis ich mit der Gladius meiner Fahrschule Fahren kann.

Ich dachte Anfangs echt nicht wie viel Spaß es macht sich richtig in kurven zu legen im gegenteil ich hatte echt bedenken wie schwierig es sein muss.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. August 2012)

Na dann viel Erfolg noch "77"! 
Eine Gladius gibts bei euch also in der FS... 
Fährt der FL auch eine?

Meine Bikerlust steigerte sich von Fahrstunde zu Fahrstunde und zum Schluss ist man einfach nur noch eine Sucht endlich weiterfahren zu dürfen. 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Sei doch froh dass du keine Kuh mehr fahren musst


 Gedrosselt?


----------



## mülla1 (30. August 2012)

Eeeeendlich... morgen kommt die neue pelle drauf.
Entzugserscheinungen fingen schon wieder an


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. August 2012)

Und für welche Pelle hast du dich entschieden? 
Bei mir kommen heut die Pirelli Angel ST drauf.... der Reifen für die unreifen.... ^_^


----------



## mülla1 (31. August 2012)

ehm nochmal den pipo für hinten  der vordere ist noch gut deswegen wird jetzt noch ein hinterreifen drauf verbraten. dann denke ich mal drüber nach. im moment sieht es nach s20 aus


----------



## seventyseven (31. August 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg noch "77"!
> Eine Gladius gibts bei euch also in der FS...
> Fährt der FL auch eine?
> 
> ...



Mein FL fährt mit seiner privaten GSX 1250 hinterher


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. September 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mein FL fährt mit seiner privaten GSX 1250 hinterher


Hahaha wie mies is das denn? 8-)
Meine Fahrlehrer biked zwar auch viel mit der einen FS-Maschine... aber da spiegelt sich jetzt wohl das Alter wieder... 
Jüngerer FL right?


----------



## seventyseven (1. September 2012)

Ne der macht es schon 20 Jahre  und fährt seit über 10 Jahren Hobbymäßig Touren daher fährt er oft mit seiner Privaten und macht auch ein paar Übungen um fit zu bleiben.


----------



## >ExX< (1. September 2012)

Mein Fahrlehrer fährt mit dem Auto hinterher 

was haltet ihr von diesen Stiefeln?


----------



## seventyseven (1. September 2012)

Aus was besteht der Rest deiner Kleidung ?


----------



## >ExX< (1. September 2012)

Handschuhe, sonst nichts 

nein, also für Helm, Hose und Jacke fahr ich dann nochmal mit meinem Bruder los.
Der kennt sich da hoffentlich bisschen mit aus


----------



## seventyseven (1. September 2012)

Also ich kann dir empfehlen bei Polo oder Louis vorbeizuschauen.

Die Marken von Polo sind spitze ich selber hab mir hauptsächlich Mesh-Textil Klamotten von der Marke FLM gekauft wegen der guten Lüftung.

Bei der Hose ist wichtig die Protektoren sollten im Stand leicht unter den Knien sein und im angewinkelten zustand Fest auf den Knien.


----------



## >ExX< (1. September 2012)

ja, ist bei mir sowieso ziemlich schlecht, weil ich ziemlich lange Beine hab, und dabei auch ziemlich dünn bin 

das ist bei normalen Hosen schon schwierig 

aber ich denke das klappt schon


----------



## seventyseven (1. September 2012)

Also ich mit meinen Fast 1,90 hab diese hier und die passt mir perfekt die Protektoren lassen sich selbstverständlich höher und tiefer setzten und ist im Sommer echt ein Traum und für Kühlere Tage hat sie ein herausnehmbares thermo Innenfutter.


----------



## >ExX< (1. September 2012)

cool, die schaut gut aus.

Ich hoffe die reicht für meine 2m.
Ich denke ich fahre dann nächstes mal wirklich zu Polo


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. September 2012)

> ja, ist bei mir sowieso ziemlich schlecht, weil ich ziemlich lange Beine hab, und dabei auch ziemlich dünn bin
> 
> das ist bei normalen Hosen schon schwierig


Hi ExX!
Kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen einmal bei Polo und Louis vorbeizuschauen und dich dort beraten zu lassen.
Ich hatte auch arg große Probleme wegen meiner Größe, aber die haben dort auch recht "hübsche" Langgrößen.
Mein Fahrlehrer gab mir übrigens seine special Funcard für Louis, wofür ich auf alles nochmal 15% Rabatt bekam und somit bei meiner Komplettausstattung ganze 120 € sparen konnte. Außerdem gibt es für Fahranfänger, bzw. Führerscheinneulinge einen 25€ Gutschein von Louis bei einem Einkaufswerrt ab 50 €... naja und der ist auch schnell eingelöst. ;--)
Frag mal deinen Fahrlehrer, bzw. in deiner Fahrschule nach!
Bestellen würde ich Motorradklammotten nie, da alles mal irgendwie anprobiert werdne sollte.... wie 77 bereits sagte, müssen die Protektoren richtig sitzen, der Helm nicht drücken etc.... meiner Meinung nach kann man garnichts davon bestellen, sondern solte alles vorher mal im Laden angezogen haben... dann kannst du ja immenroch bestellen. 
Ich habe mir übrigens abgesehn von der Hose (Cycle Spirit) wegen der Langgröße alles von Probiker (Textil) geholt. Mein Schatzi die Jacke davon in der Männerausührung. 
Schön sportlich und luftig, aber ein wenig frisch, wenn kühler wird... da muss dnan noch was drunter.... ^^

Heute gehts innen Spreewald.... gesamte Tagestour.... gemütliche 240 km ohne Autobahn und ich fahre wieder mit Handynavi im Ohr voran.


----------



## >ExX< (2. September 2012)

ah, gut, danke!

Werde dann mal bei Polo oder Louis nachschauen.
Wie siehts eig mit Funktionsunterwäsche aus, sinnvoll oder nicht?


----------



## moe (2. September 2012)

Ich hab beim Fahren keine an und vermiss es auch nicht. Schwitzen tut man eh immer wenns warm ist und ob jetzt Funktionsunterwäsche vollgeschwitzt ist oder normale ist imho egal. Das "Klima" hängt da eher von deinen Motorradklamotten ab bzw. wie gut die durchlüftet sind.
Wenns draußen kälter wird hilft ein Pullover auch besser als Funktionswäsche.


btw: Ich hab eben den Laderegler für die XT500 von meinem Bruder fertig gelötet und angeschlossen. Scheint bis jetzt zu funktionieren.  Mal sehen wies nach der Probefahrt aussieht.


----------



## dot (2. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> cool, die schaut gut aus.
> 
> Ich hoffe die reicht für meine 2m.
> Ich denke ich fahre dann nächstes mal wirklich zu Polo


 
Schau bitte ob die Schuhe richtig passen und Verwindungssteif sind. Der Schaft darf sich nicht sonderlich zur Seite oder nach Vorne / Hinten biegen lassen. Sollte das ohne weiteres moeglich sein, kannst du dir ja vorstellen was im Ernstfall mit deinem Fuss passiert. 

Textilkleidung ist immer so eine gewissen Glaubensfrage. Natuerlich ist es schön eine bequeme Kombi aus Textil mit all seinen Vorteilen (Zumeist Wasserdicht, etc.) zu tragen, aber...
Zumeist ist eine preisguenstige Lederkombi von den Reibwerten im Ernstfall einfach "besser" als die ueblichen Textilkombis (Anm: Auszer man greift zu den ganz teuren Sachen (Rukka, etc.)).

Vergiss dir nicht einen vernuenftigen Rueckenprotektor zu kaufen. Die Schaumstoff / Supershield Plastikteile laesst du lieber gleich im Laden.


----------



## mülla1 (2. September 2012)

Also manchmal kann ich die Leute echt nicht nachvollziehen.. wer einmal einen Abflug mit textil hinter sich hat wird einen Teufel tun sich sowas wieder anzuschaffen.. 
Klar die Kombi hat mich vor abschurfungen damals bewahrt. Allerdings konnte ich die auch nachher so komplett in die Tonne treten weil wirklich alles im Eimer war. 
Meine lederkombi hingegen hat nur ein paar matte stellen bekomme  als ich aufm sachsenring bei 130 Sachen abgestiegen bin. 
Also ich würde mir nie wieder textil holen.. wird nebenbei gesagt auch ganz schön heiss wenn du darauf rutscht  hatte danach leichte brandwunden an der hüfte und am Oberschenkel  bei Leder passiert das auch nicht  
Meine Devise: kauft Leder! Das kostet zwar ne Mark mehr aber ihre werdet es im Fall der fälle nicht bereuen  

Achja Thema fubktionsunterwäsche: brauch mal nicht unbedingt... aber ich warte immer auf die Aktionen vom lidl oder aldi. Die haben sowas ein bis zwei mal im Jahr im angebot  für den preis echt Top!!!

Thema rückenprotektor: Ist wieder eine glaubensfrage. Viele meinen die hartschalten wären besser, wieder andere schwören auf die weichen. Ich hab einen büse beluno und bin damit voll zufrieden  
So das wars von mir


----------



## >ExX< (2. September 2012)

Also die stiefel passen ganz gut, mit etwas dickeren socken sitzen die dann fest.
Der schaft lässt sich nach vorne und hinten quasi gar nicht verbiegen, seitlich  aber schon möglich, hab jetzt leider auch keine stiefel zu vergleichszwecken.

Die Sohle  lässt sich nur mit gewissen kraftaufwand biegen.

Als erstes werde ich auf jeden fall Textilkleidung nehmen, weil ich grad mal 19 bin und in 2 Jahren dann wahrscheinlich wieder was neues kaufen müsste, und nach einem Sturz wie zum Beispiel mit 130, wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt neue Klamotten zu kaufen, weil nen Helm der runtergefallen ist soll man ja auch nicht weiterbenutzen

Wegen rückenprotektor muss ich mal schauen, hab mich da noch gar nicht mit beschäftigt^^


----------



## moe (3. September 2012)

mülla schrieb:


> Also manchmal kann ich die Leute echt nicht nachvollziehen.. wer einmal einen Abflug mit textil hinter sich hat wird einen Teufel tun sich sowas wieder anzuschaffen..
> Klar die Kombi hat mich vor abschurfungen damals bewahrt. Allerdings konnte ich die auch nachher so komplett in die Tonne treten weil wirklich alles im Eimer war.
> Meine lederkombi hingegen hat nur ein paar matte stellen bekomme  als ich aufm sachsenring bei 130 Sachen abgestiegen bin.
> Also ich würde mir nie wieder textil holen.. wird nebenbei gesagt auch ganz schön heiss wenn du darauf rutscht  hatte danach leichte brandwunden an der hüfte und am Oberschenkel  bei Leder passiert das auch nicht
> Meine Devise: kauft Leder! Das kostet zwar ne Mark mehr aber ihre werdet es im Fall der fälle nicht bereuen


 

Ich werd mir auch nochn Lederkombi zulegen, aber meine Textilklamotten werden noch ein Jahr oder zwei gefahren. Das Problem mag bei vielen das Geld sein, es gibt aber durchaus noch mehr Gründe sich erstmal nen Satz Textilkleidung anzuschaffen. 
Wer noch keine Motorradklamotten hatte, weiß gar nicht wie die sitzen müssen. Da kann einem Papa oder der Verkäufer viel erzählen, imho muss jeder für sich selber rausfinden, wie die Kombis, Protektoren, etc. richtig sitzen und wie die Klamotten an bequemsten sind. Und das merkt man halt erst, wenn man ne längere Zeit einen an hatte (der vlt. auch nicht ganz korrekt sitzt).



> Achja Thema fubktionsunterwäsche: brauch mal nicht unbedingt... aber ich warte immer auf die Aktionen vom lidl oder aldi. Die haben sowas ein bis zwei mal im Jahr im angebot  für den preis echt Top!!!



Die vom Aldi ist echt gut, die hab ich zum schießen auch. Zum fahren unter Textilkleidung würde ich trotzdem keine anziehen.


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2012)

War letzte Woche 8 Tage in Kroatien und hab da eine Aprilia Dorsoduro 750 Factory mit Akraprovic Anlage gesehen  Hab mich sofort in das Teil verliebt. Sobald ich sie mir leisten kann hol ich mir diese


----------



## Huky (3. September 2012)

fahr zur zeit ne xt125x wenn ich dann 18 bin ne enduro


----------



## mülla1 (3. September 2012)

@moe: da hast du durchaus recht.. ich bin meine textil auch zwei Jahre lang gefahren.. einfach aus dem grund weil ich zu dem zeitpunnkt noch eine Bandit gefahren bin und dachte eine lederkombi wäre übertrieben... hat sich im nachhinein nicht bewahrheitet  klar hat textil auch Vorteile, aber man sollte ich auch vor Augen führen warum man sowas trägt: um sich zu schützen! und wenn Leder besser schützt als textil dann würde ich das echt in betracht ziehen. zumal die lederkombis von den hausherrstellern von louis schon echt gut sind für den preis  (probiker)
hier wurd ja auch angesprochen was evtl besser ist. ich dachte einfach mal.. komm isn Forum das ist zum ErfahrungAustausch da  in diesem Sinne .. weiterhin gute fahrt


----------



## xenos1 (3. September 2012)

Die Wahl ob Leder oder Textil würde ich aber auch davon abhängig machen, wie ich das Moppedfahren betreibe. Nutze ich es z.B. für den Alltag oder für Touren wo man auch mal bei Regen fährt oder bei kühlen Temperaturen, so ist Textil vielleicht die bessere Wahl. Will man einfach Spaß haben oder ist ein Schönwetterfahrer dann würde ich ganz klar Leder bevorzugen  

Ob man es nun auch vom Motorrad selbst abhängig macht ist ne andere Frage. Sicherlich käme vielleicht eine Lederkombi auf irgendwelchen Oldtimern o.ä. oder ne Textilkombi auf Supersportlern allà R1 seltsam vor, aber es gibt auch Textilkleidung die sehr auf Figur geschnitten sind und einen sportlichen Eindruck machen sowie Lederkombis die eher neutral gehalten sind (es müssen ja nicht immer diese bunten Racingkombis sein ^^ ).

Aber wie es schon mehrmals erwähnt wurde, man sollte sich im klaren sein wofür eine Schutzausrüstung da ist. Nämlich zum Schutz und da kann Textil einfach nicht gegen Leder anstinken


----------



## moe (3. September 2012)

In Punkto Schutz hat Textil klar gegen Leder verloren, aber wie soll ne Kombi schützen, die nicht richtig sitzt? 

@mülla: Hast du deine Bandit etwa kaputt gemacht?


----------



## Star_KillA (3. September 2012)

Freunde des Suizidzweiradsports ich hab diesen Thread nun endlich gefunden. Fahr ein CBR 125r und muss noch knapp 16 Monate warten  dann gibt's eine Kawa , wenn mein Vater dann noch Knete hat. Kommt jemand aus dem Bereich Hamburg ?

Baldist die Saison schon wieder vorbei :/


----------



## Metalic (3. September 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Freunde des Suizidzweiradsports ich hab diesen Thread nun endlich gefunden. Fahr ein CBR 125r und muss noch knapp 16 Monate warten  dann gibt's eine Kawa , wenn mein Vater dann noch Knete hat. Kommt jemand aus dem Bereich Hamburg ?
> 
> Baldist die Saison schon wieder vorbei :/



du hast es gut. dein vater bezahlt dir deine maschine? darf für meine neue bald 10 große scheine hinlegen 
wohne übrigens 1 stunde von hamburg entfernt in richtung nordsee.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. September 2012)

Ne ich wohn nen Stück unter Hamburg , fahre aber immer mit einem
Freund durch die Gegend. Und ein paar andere sind manchmal auch noch dabei.


----------



## Metalic (6. September 2012)

hat nicht zufällig noch jemand einen akropovic anlage für ne r1 rumliegen die er günstig abgeben will?  1200€ sind halt als neupreis echt ne ansage


----------



## mülla1 (6. September 2012)

moe schrieb:


> @mülla: Hast du deine Bandit etwa kaputt gemacht?


 
Nein Nein bist du verrückt?!  die Bandit hab ich verkauft, was draufgelegt und mir die gixxer geholt  

für die Acra Anlage bist hier glaube ich im falschen Forum  frag mal im r1 Forum nach  aber btw warum ausgerechnet acra? fährst du Renne oder warum? der Aufwand mit Abstimmung usw lohnt sich doch kaum für die Strasse ?!


----------



## moe (6. September 2012)

Wenn du mehr Power haben willst, solltest du nicht zuerst beim Auspuff ansetzen. Da eignen sich andere Teile viel besser für.

Außerdem finde ich den Klang jetzt nicht so geil, dass man dafür 1200 Lappen hinlegen müsste. Mein Hurric SS hört sich schon geil an und hat nur 280€ gekostet.

@mülla: Na dann is ja gut.


----------



## mülla1 (7. September 2012)

aaach doch auspuff wäre schon erste wahl. allerdings würde ich mir über sinn und nutzen gedanken machen. weil nur eine acra anlange drunter bringt dir nicht wirklich was. die maschinen sind auf den serienzustand abgestimmt und genau in der konfiguration haben sie auch die meißte leistung. irgendwelches zubehör a la K&N / pipercross u.ä. Luftfilter bringen gar nichts, nur das die maschine zu mager oder zu fett läuft. 
in kombination ist ein sportluftfilter mit mehr luftdurchsatz und einer komplettanlage dann sinnvoll wenn ich mich auf einen prüfstand stelle und dann per powercommander V die kennfelder bearbeite. da lassen sich dann auch mal durchaus 10-15ps mehr rausholen. 
Weitere Ps bekommst du dann nur noch durch bearbeiten der ein- und auslasskanäle, ändern der steuerzeiten (andere nockenwellen), geschmiedete kolben oder ähnliches aus dem hobel raus. alles aber mit viel zu viel aufwand und geld verbunden um das motorrad auf der straße zu fahren...


----------



## Star_KillA (7. September 2012)

Wenn du dir ein aktuelles Sportbike ala Gsxr , fireblade , zx-10r , r1 oder s1000rr kaufst , wirst du allgemein nicht viel machen können. Diese teile verbringen Stunden auf dem Prüfstand , warum sollte dir das Werk weniger power geben , wenn die Kiste noch was hat ? Du wirst da nicht mehr viel rausholen können , wenn du normale geldbeträge Darein steckst und auch sonst bei konventionellen Methoden bleibst.


----------



## xenos1 (7. September 2012)

Für mich, der noch nie ein solch derart starkes PS Monster gefahren hat, stellt sich mir echt nur eine Frage: Warum noch mehr Power? Diese Teile allá R1 haben doch in etwa 180PS und packen die 300. Das ist doch sowieso schon jenseits von gut und böse 

Warum will man da noch mehr? Hat man sich etwa schon so extrem am die 180PS gewöhnt oder was? Gehts nur ums haben oder zum Posen? xD Oder will man einfach bei 200 Sachen nochn Gaswheelie machen?  

Klärt mich mal auf, was sind eure Beweggründe noch mehr Power haben zu wollen?


----------



## Metalic (7. September 2012)

acropovic war nun auch nur das erste was mir in den sinn kam und weils mit die teuersten sind. um mehr leistung gehts mir eigentlich nicht. der sound muss stimmen :o


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2012)

NAja, die tausender haben alle genug leistung das stimmt schon, aber das drehmoment dieser maschinen ist halt teilweise gerade unten und in der mitte etwas schwach. Deswegen würde ein tuning das auf mehr drehmoment aus ist, schon sinn machen 

Wenn du nen guten sound haben willst gibts noch paar andere gute hersteller wie z.B. Arrow, LeoVince, Bos etc


----------



## Metalic (8. September 2012)

r1 rn12 nur 107 nm bei 10000 umdrehungen


----------



## mülla1 (8. September 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wenn du dir ein aktuelles Sportbike ala Gsxr , fireblade , zx-10r , r1 oder s1000rr kaufst , wirst du allgemein nicht viel machen können. Diese teile verbringen Stunden auf dem Prüfstand , warum sollte dir das Werk weniger power geben , wenn die Kiste noch was hat ? Du wirst da nicht mehr viel rausholen können , wenn du normale geldbeträge Darein steckst und auch sonst bei konventionellen Methoden bleibst.


 
kann ich so nicht unterschreiben... die Hersteller müssen auch bestimmte emissions Werte usw einhalten... Du hast sicherlich recht das sie das meiste an Leistung herausgeholt haben. aber eben nur für den Euro 3 oder Euro 4 Bereich  mit acra komplettanlage entfällt bei einem Motorrad ab 2008 eh die betriebserlaubniss und du brauchst dir über diese Vorgaben keine Gedanken mehr machen. dementsprechend kannSt du über eine andere Abstimmung deutlich mehr herausholen. sobald mal halt aus den Normen ausbricht hast du viel mehr Möglichkeiten nach oben... 

der Grund warum man das macht ist nicht unbedingt ein Plus an spitzenleistung. die haben diese Maschinen eh genug ... teilweise sind sie aber sehr sehr spitz abgestimmt. siehe zb die neue ninja. die hohe Spitzenleistung von 200ps wird sich hier durch eine extreme Abstimmung erkauft... mit einem Powercommander lässt sich diese crux nun glattbügeln... und dann lässt sich im teilleistbereich, der ja deutlich wichtiger für die fahrbarkeit ist, noch einiges rausholen. bei meiner gixxer lagen im wichtigen Bereich von 8000 bis 11000 umdrehungen 10, 8ps und 8nm mehr an.. und das hat man schon echt krass gemerkt


----------



## dot (9. September 2012)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Für mich, der noch nie ein solch derart starkes PS Monster gefahren hat, stellt sich mir echt nur eine Frage: Warum noch mehr Power? Diese Teile allá R1 haben doch in etwa 180PS und packen die 300. Das ist doch sowieso schon jenseits von gut und böse


 
Guenstiger bekommst du in der Regel auch nicht das Gewicht runter  Hatte frueher mal eine Akra Komplettanlage ab Kruemmer und das brachte im vergleich zur Serie schon 3-4Kg.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. September 2012)

mülla schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich so nicht unterschreiben... die Hersteller müssen auch bestimmte emissions Werte usw einhalten... Du hast sicherlich recht das sie das meiste an Leistung herausgeholt haben. aber eben nur für den Euro 3 oder Euro 4 Bereich  mit acra komplettanlage entfällt bei einem Motorrad ab 2008 eh die betriebserlaubniss und du brauchst dir über diese Vorgaben keine Gedanken mehr machen. dementsprechend kannSt du über eine andere Abstimmung deutlich mehr herausholen. sobald mal halt aus den Normen ausbricht hast du viel mehr Möglichkeiten nach oben...
> 
> der Grund warum man das macht ist nicht unbedingt ein Plus an spitzenleistung. die haben diese Maschinen eh genug ... teilweise sind sie aber sehr sehr spitz abgestimmt. siehe zb die neue ninja. die hohe Spitzenleistung von 200ps wird sich hier durch eine extreme Abstimmung erkauft... mit einem Powercommander lässt sich diese crux nun glattbügeln... und dann lässt sich im teilleistbereich, der ja deutlich wichtiger für die fahrbarkeit ist, noch einiges rausholen. bei meiner gixxer lagen im wichtigen Bereich von 8000 bis 11000 umdrehungen 10, 8ps und 8nm mehr an.. und das hat man schon echt krass gemerkt



Das ist ein akzeptables Argument. Allerdings sind Akrapovic Anlagen legal , sonst würde damit ja niemand fahren und sie würden sie nicht so bauen. 

Wie macht man sowas mit der Abstimmung denn am besten ? Ich hab ja noch die 125er , ich denke da spielt das keine Rolle oder ? Aber bei einer 600er die ich danach sicherlich fahren werde sieht das doch sicherlich anders aus.


----------



## mülla1 (13. September 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das ist ein akzeptables Argument. Allerdings sind Akrapovic Anlagen legal , sonst würde damit ja niemand fahren und sie würden sie nicht so bauen.
> 
> Wie macht man sowas mit der Abstimmung denn am besten ? Ich hab ja noch die 125er , ich denke da spielt das keine Rolle oder ? Aber bei einer 600er die ich danach sicherlich fahren werde sieht das doch sicherlich anders aus.


 
ist auch wieder eine halbwahrheit... ab 2008 wurden alle Maschinen Euro 3 homologiert und brauchen einen geregelten kat. die Anlagen für die Maschinen haben weder abe noch e Nummer  und selbst mit einschub kat musste eine einzelabnahme machen  nur die endschalldämpfer sind in diesem Fall legal  alles andere wirste kaum durch bekommen 

edit: achja ehm das kommt jetzt etwas verspätet. die sog. "abstimmung" wird über einen sog. Powercommander (oder ähnliches modul: zb PK Power Dragon modul) gemacht. das gerät wird zwischen die ECU des motorrades und alle sensoren und aktoren geschaltet. startet man jetzt die maschine so wird eine Einspritz-, Zündkennlinie usw von der ECU vorgegeben. Diese Kennlinien können dann im Powercommander verändert werden. Das ganze geht dann auch immer einher mit einem Prüfstandslauf in dem alle Lastarten usw durchgekaspert werden (man fährt ja nicht immer vollast  ) . zusätzlich dazu können dann ab werk eingebaute drosselungen wie zündwinkelbegrenzungen entfernt werden, auspuffklappen geöffnet werden, schaltautomaten eingerichtet werden und und und... also dann hast du so ziemlich alle möglichkeiten dein motorrad zu verändern. die abgestimmten kennlinien werden dann abgespeichert und können dann jeh nach bedarf wieder auf den powercommander überspielt werden. das hat den hintergrund das richtige cracks ihre maschine auf die jeweilige rennstrecke zb abstimmen  
aber achtung das ganze ist nicht legal und u.U. kommst du durch keine abgasuntersuchung mehr durch. in dem fall ziehst du eine sog. Zero map drauf die die kennfelder der ECU unterändert durchlässt 
so das war jetzt nen crashkurs... bei manchen motorrädern gibt es gewisse bastler die auch direkt die ECU ab werk umprogrammieren. zb Dr.Feinbein aus dem 1000er Gixxer forum macht sowas  das kannste aber nicht mal eben und so "einfach" machen wie mit dem Powercommander


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2012)

Abstimmung verändern ist nicht legal ?


----------



## mülla1 (14. September 2012)

nope ist nicht legal. du änderst ja die abgasbestimmungen des motorrades. zusätzlich noch die leistung, drehmoment ... einfach alles. das bekommt man auch nicht eingetragen. dazu müsste dann ein komplett neues gutachten erstellt werden. das hieße dann die emissionswerte müssten gemessen werden (und die müssen dann auch noch den vorgaben entsprechen), leistung muss neu eingetragen werden und und und. da wird sich kein tüv prüfer drauf einlassen. 
man hat schon glück wenn man mit einer maschine ab 08 eine komplettanlage unabgestimmt (also in serienabstimmung) eingetragen bekommt. und das machen auch nur ganz ganz wenige werkstätten die die passenden prüfingenieure haben. und selbst dann kannst du noch von der polizei einen draufkriegen wenn du angehalten wirst. so eine eintragung kann du die rubrik gefälligkeit fallen und ist im falle des falles immer mit vorsicht zu geniessen. vor gericht wird das evtl nicht ausreichen 
also wie du es drehst illegal isses immer  aber das heißt ja nicht das jeder polizist das weiß, bzw. das erkennt  
ich bin ja selbst mit illegaler auspuffanlage rumgefahren und man hat mich wegen der lautstärke mal angehalten (109dB!!! ).. der polizist hatte halt keinen plan und meinte nur ich solle mal die dämmwolle im endtopf wechseln lassen  hinterher kam aber nichts mehr


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2012)

Es geht doch nur darum , dass man die vorgegebene Leistung anders nutzt ? Das ist doch bekloppt ...

Bei 92 DB ist doch Schluss ?


----------



## mülla1 (14. September 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur darum , dass man die vorgegebene Leistung anders nutzt ? Das ist doch bekloppt ...
> 
> Bei 92 DB ist doch Schluss ?


 
Ja theoretisch schon. Aber wenn du zb anders ritzelst zb vorne einen Zahn weniger zieht die karre besser an auf Kosten der endgeschwindigkeit. Hier würdest du ja auch nur die vergebene Leistung anders nutzen. Eben durch den geänderte Übersetzung. Weil die maschine aber nur im originalzustand die Eu Zulassung hat ist auch das nicht zulässig ^^ kann dir das gerne mal.raussuchen irgendwo müsste ich das noch haben was erlaubt ist und was nicht am mopped 

Neneee das hängt von der maschine ab. Meine war eingetragen mit 96db. Die 06-07 gsxr hat zb 102db eingetragen. Zubehör Anlagen dürfen nur um einen bestimmten Wert abweichen. Ich meine das waren 5db. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher


----------



## Star_KillA (15. September 2012)

Also ich hab Gehört das allgemein bei 92 Schluss ist , ist ziemlich Widersprüchlich ^^


----------



## STSLeon (15. September 2012)

Für alle Maschinen die jünger sind als BJ 94. Allerdings sind die Messungstest durch Klappensteuerung usw realtiv einfach manipulierbar.


----------



## mülla1 (15. September 2012)

Also dazu kann ich jetzt wirklich nicht genau was zu sagen. Allerdings war meine gsx-r 600 von 08 mit 96db ejngetragen. Was ja dem Wert von 92db widerspricht.

Der Wert von 96db entspricht dann dem gemessenen schalldruck bei halber nenndrehzahl im leerlauf. 
Auspuffklappensteuerung ist mittlerweile Gang und gebe. Im ersten bis dritten Gang war sie bei mir aktiv. Darüber war die klappe dann immer komplett offen. 
Im Leerlauf fast zu um die Lautstärke zu drücken  
Neben solche Sachen zur beeinflussung der emissionswerte gibt es auch noch zündwinkelbegrenzungen im ersten bis Dritten Gang, sowie ein mageres Gemisch in den unteren Drehzahlen (für serienmmaschinen gilt meistens: untenrum zu mager obenrum zu fett)


----------



## moe (15. September 2012)

Ich war gestern und heute das erste mal im Schwarzwald Richtung Freiburg/Müllheim unterwegs. 
Verdammt haben die da geile Straßen, da bekommt man das  gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.

Ich hab auch das Gefühl ich hab auf den letzten 550km mehr Erfahrung gesammelt als auf den 3500 vorher.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. September 2012)

Mit was fährst du denn , und in welchem Stil ? Knieschleifer oder Blümchenpflücker  ?


----------



## seventyseven (15. September 2012)

Tja bei uns in der Ecke (Baden) ist es nun mal auch am schönsten in ganz Deutschland


----------



## moe (15. September 2012)

Ich fahr ne nackte 600er Suzuki Bandit, leider noch mit 34PS. Ist keine Rennmaschine, mehr ein Allrounder, also auch fürs chillige Tourenfahren geeignet.
Kurvenschleifer bin ich keiner, aber ich fahr schon recht dynamisch, macht ja sonst auch keinen Spaß.

@77: Sagen wir mal ihr habt die schönsten Kurven.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. September 2012)

Und ich wohn in hamburg   vielleicht zieh ich ja später um


----------



## orca113 (23. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre eine Suzuki GSX 750 `99 Bj. ein Naked Bike. Da sind hinten an der Schwinge so Federbeine von Showa verbaut. Ich bin warscheinlich zu blöd, aber ich finde die nirgends als Ersatzteile. Einer davon verliert nämlich Öl. Würde die Dinger gerne tauschen aber leider wie schon gesagt bin ich anscheinend zu dumm die Teile zu finden.... Kann einer helfen?


----------



## Star_KillA (24. September 2012)

Besser wäre vielleicht , wenn Showa die selber nochmal benannt hat , zu wissen wie die heißen. Dann könnte man den namen nehmen.


----------



## thecroatien (24. September 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich fahre eine Suzuki GSX 750 `99 Bj. ein Naked Bike. Da sind hinten an der Schwinge so Federbeine von Showa verbaut. Ich bin warscheinlich zu blöd, aber ich finde die nirgends als Ersatzteile. Einer davon verliert nämlich Öl. Würde die Dinger gerne tauschen aber leider wie schon gesagt bin ich anscheinend zu dumm die Teile zu finden.... Kann einer helfen?



Schau dochmal bei franz racing rein. eine Überholung und Gewichtsanpassung dürfte sinniger und Günstiger sein, als 2 Ersatz Dämpfer


----------



## moe (25. September 2012)

Müssens denn die originalen sein? Warum z.B. keine Wilbers?


----------



## orca113 (25. September 2012)

Hallo,

ja weil die Maschine eventuell verkauft werden soll und ich will das die vorher in Ordnung ist. Geht an ein Familienmitglied das Interesse hat. Es müssen keine originalen sein. Es kann auch Zubehörkram sein. Nur eben in Ordnung.


----------



## STSLeon (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir heute eine neue Jacke geholt und zwar die Rev'it Ignition 2. Leider ist die Maschine schon halb im Winterschlaf, hat mich schon übel  gejuckt noch eine Runde zu drehen. Nächstes Frühjahr kann also kommen.


----------



## moe (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem nen neuen Helm gekauft. Nolan N85.

Eingewintert ist meine noch nicht, sind ja noch zwei Wochen Zeit. Aber mit fahren ists hier trotzdem schlecht, das Wetter macht nicht mit. Und wenn man mal könnte muss man den ganzen Tag inner Grillbude stehen und fürn Verein Würstchen brutzeln...


----------



## Metalic (13. Oktober 2012)

Hier bei uns im Norden kommen nochmal richtig schöne Tage und das Motorrad ist natürlich schon im Winterschlaf...


----------



## STSLeon (13. Oktober 2012)

Wettertechnisch wäre es heute schon noch gegangen, war zwar frisch mit rund 10 grad aber dafür sonnig. Allerdings habe ich nur Sommerhandschuhe und wenn man die unter 15 Grad fährt frieren einem schnell die Hände. Nachdem ich 270 Euronen für die Jacke verjubelt habe, habe ich dann nicht noch gefütterte Handschuhe kaufen wollen


----------



## the.hai (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich wahr heute nochmal schön meine 600er jagen 

Auch wenn man die Vanucci-Kombi mit longsleeve und langeunterhose "pimpen" muss, wars super wetter. Handschuhe habe ich noch welche fürn Übergang. 

Sommerhandschuhe sind ja nur Protektoren die irgendwie an der hand halten, meine sind so luftig wie "ohne handschuh"^^


----------



## STSLeon (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab richtig edle Sommerhandschuhe, die ich günstig beim Louis geschossen habe. Ist zwar kein Mesh dabei aber durch die Belüftungslöcher kann der Wind auch richtig gut durch pfeifen.


----------



## the.hai (13. Oktober 2012)

VANUCCI PROFI II - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit

Die habe ich, bin kleiner vanucci fanboy^^ nur die stiefel sind von puma, war schon nen akt was schönes zu finden, als plattfussindianer.

Mir muss nurmal einer erklären warum es für meinen shark rsi nur klare antifog visieren gibt. verspiegelt (fahr ich nur) oder getönt sind nur ohne antifog. das nervt bei der wetterlage oder bei regen schon extrem.


----------



## STSLeon (13. Oktober 2012)

Die vanucci standen bei mir auch ganz oben auf der liste, aber die passen mir einfach nicht. Bekomme immer Probleme am kleinen Finger. Mein Handschuh ist der Held thrux


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2012)

Meine Hendschen sind von Dane, den genauen namen weiss ich nicht, hab auch nicht näher drauf geachtet. Die die mir am besten gefallen haben bei der anprobe wurden genommen, egal welcher hersteller und für was für n preis  (gekostet haben se glaub so um die 70€ rum).  Letztes wochenende hab ich mir nun noch extra winterhandschuhe gekauft, da ich auch dieses jahr vorhabe, wie die vergangenen jahre, mit dem roller den winter durchzufahren. Und da gingen mir die normalen schneehandschuhe aufn sack, sobald die wind abkriegen sind sie richtig kalt. Meine neuen jetzt sind einwandfrei, morgens noch kurz aufn ofen gelegt und so werden die hände nicht mehr kalt  Diese hendschen heißen "Difi Winter gear", nur falls jemand auch vorhat winterhandschuhe zu kaufen, kann sie sehr empfehlen  Kosten ca 60€.
Jetzt heißts nur noch am samstag den roller gut putzen, konservieren, nochmal frisch abstimmen da der vergaser mal wieder kleine gaslöcher hat und dann kanns wieder losgehen


----------



## Metalic (16. Oktober 2012)

Aber denk mit deinem Roller daran, auf der Autobahn immer schön rechts fahren!!


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2012)

ich bin schon einige male mitm roller auf der autobahn gefahren, wenn auch nicht freiwillig. Aber bei den ösis und den schweizern sind die auffahrten teilweise einfach schlecht beschildert, und du bist schneller auf der autobahn als dir lieb ist  Aber naja, meine karre läuft ja zum glück n bissle schneller, so konnte ich auf der rechten spur recht problemlos bis zur nächsten ausfahrt mitschwimmen^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Oktober 2012)

Saisonfinale... !
Vergangenen Sonntag mal wieder eine kleine Runde (~100 km) gedreht und dieses WE soll es ja nochmal richtig schön um die 20 °C werden. 
Da ist nochmal ne nette Tour um die 250 km geplant.
Am Sonntag wirds Baby dann ein letztes Mal geputzt und in Winterschlaf versetzt.... bis zum Frühjahr. 
2 Halteständer + Bobbins wurden schon besorgt, damit die Reifen nicht leiden müssen.


----------



## the.hai (17. Oktober 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> 2 Halteständer + Bobbins wurden schon besorgt, damit die Reifen nicht leiden müssen.


 
Ich stell meine einfach aufn Hauptständer^^

Dieses WE muss ich leider passen. Hab jeden Abend Spätschicht und anschließend muss ich den sozialen Aktivitäten eines Studenten fröhnen.

Nächstes Wochenende werd ich nochmal ne größere Runde starten.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Oktober 2012)

Hauptständer... pah... wasn Luxus! 
Sowas gibbet bei mir nicht und leider auch nicht die Option zum "Nachrüsten".
Was fährst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?

Ich werde wohl morgen mal zu Arbeit biken und zurück.... die letzten Kilometer genießen, obwohl ich fahren in der City so hasse....


----------



## Metalic (17. Oktober 2012)

Meine steht den ganzen Winter nun brav im Flur und blockiert hier im Haus die Treppe.  Will auch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten im Winter verändert; schrauben in Jogginghose und im Warmen macht Spass! 
Ich lass sie nun einfach die ganze Zeit auf dem Seitenständer. Kommen eh neue Reifen drauf.


----------



## the.hai (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre eine CBF600SA (BJ2011) und ne S50 (BJ1978).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl wechsel ich aber nächstes Jahr auf die 1000er. sofern mir mein Versicherer nicht das letzte Hemd nehmen will.


----------



## Metalic (17. Oktober 2012)

Hier meine zwei hübschen.

Einmal mein Feld- und Wiesenspielzeug  Eine Yamaha XT600 BJ.91 (übrigens zu verkaufen!! )
Und das Spielzeug für die Landstraße. Yamaha YZF-R1 Rn12 BJ.05
An der R1 werde ich jetzt im Winter noch einen neuen, kleineren Kennzeichenhalter inkl. LED Blinker anbauen und vorne kommen auch noch kleine LED Verkleidungsblinker dran.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Oktober 2012)

@tha.hai: ah danke für die pics. 
Schön schön, auch die kleine Simme. 
Ich durfte mal ein paar Monate auf ner S53 galoppieren... 
...nun wurde die jedoch verkauft.

@Metalic: danke auch für deine pics. 
Eine Rennsemmel und ein Spaßbike, schön schön. 

Na dann genießt mal schön den Abschluss dieser Saison... ich schwinge mich dann wohl morgen früh aufs Bike, quäle mich etwas durch die City und am WE gehts nochmal ordentlich raus.
Mit ca. 3000 km in 2 Monaten habe ich wohl nun guten Anfang hingelegt für die erste Saison, oder?


----------



## the.hai (17. Oktober 2012)

Naja, du hast noch nen "Fahrriemen", wenns deine erste Saison war. Das legt sich, leider.


Ich hatte von 09-10 ne CBF600 bj09, die leider ende 2010 verstorben ist^^ das waren meine ersten beiden Saisons. In den beiden hatte ich 12500km geschafft, da war aber auch noch die Simme nebenbei zugelassen, für manch Wochenende.

Jetzte haben wir es zwei Saisons später mit der neuen CBF600 und ich habe noch keine 9000km auf der Uhr und das sogar obwohl die Simme dieses Jahr nichmehr zugelassen wurde.

Die Bequemlichkeit siehgt irgendwann, wenn man damit nichtmehr zur Arbeit oder zur Uni hämmern muss. Dann fährt man mal lieber, wenn man richtig Bock druff hat, das macht dann viel mehr Spass.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Oktober 2012)

> Die Bequemlichkeit siehgt irgendwann, wenn man damit nichtmehr zur  Arbeit oder zur Uni hämmern muss. Dann fährt man mal lieber, wenn man  richtig Bock druff hat, das macht dann viel mehr Spass.


Öh also ich fahre zu 99% nur in meiner Freizeit.... eine Tagestour ergibt da meist eine Tankfüllung.... hmm na mal sehen wie es nächstes Jahr wird, da ist jedenfalls größeres geplant. 
Spätestens in ca. 2-3 Jahren kommt die kleine wohl eh weg, denn muss (vielleicht) erstmal Nachwuchs zwischengeschoben werden. :mrgreen:


----------



## moe (17. Oktober 2012)

@Metalic: Würdest du nicht so weit weg wohnen, würde ich mir die XT glatt mal anschauen. Ich such noch n Einzylinder Spaßbike.


----------



## Metalic (17. Oktober 2012)

Für 10€ kann man das Ding bestimmt mit der Post verschicken!!


----------



## moe (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du vorher mitm Panzer drüber gefahren bist, ja. 

Bei meiner Omma (Raum Uelzen) steht auch noch ne 600er aber die sieht mir, wie deine, noch zu neu aus. Ich will was übern Winter zu basteln haben und mit dem Ding eigentlich nur über Wald und Wiese heizen wenn ich nochn paar Pferdchen rausgeholt hab.


----------



## computertod (17. Oktober 2012)

so, hab heute meinen Motorradschein bestanden, nu kann ich mich endlich ausgiebig der Suche nach ner passenden Maschine widmen^^
mit meiner Zündapp bin ich dieses und letztes Jahre übrigens jeweils knapp 5000km gefahren


----------



## Metalic (17. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunschs zum Lappen


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Oktober 2012)

Mein a1 Lappen feiert gerade 10 jähriges. 

Leider muss ich diese Woche noch mein Motorrad abmelden. Ich weiß das ab dann die Zeiten des Motorrad fahrens erstmal rum sind. Mein Motorrad ist so gut wie verkauft. Danke Liebes Motorrad, du hast mir viel Freude ( und im Regen/winter/Hitze auf viel leid ) gebracht.
 die Zeit werde ich wohl nie vergessen. Aber sie ist dann wohl jetzt rum.

Ahoi


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Oktober 2012)

> computertod schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so, hab heute meinen Motorradschein  bestanden, nu kann ich mich endlich ausgiebig der Suche nach ner  passenden Maschine widmen^^
> > mit meiner Zündapp bin ich dieses und letztes Jahre übrigens jeweils knapp 5000km gefahren


Glückwunsch auch von mir! 

Halt uns auf dem laufenden, was du dir dann feines gegönnt hast.


----------



## computertod (18. Oktober 2012)

ich hab ne Vorstellung was ich will, allerdings müsste ich die, wenn ich eine finde, entweder über 200km weit holen oder sie sind verhältnismäßig Teuer.......
oder weis jemand ne Kawa GPZ 750/900 in meiner Umgebung?


----------



## seventyseven (18. Oktober 2012)

So hab den Lappen soeben auch ausgehändigt bekommen


----------



## Metalic (18. Oktober 2012)

Ach die Zeit drängt doch nicht?! Nun kommt erstmal der Winter, da wirst du mit gebrauchten Motorrädern erst einmal erschlagen weil es so viele gibt. Immer mal wieder die Augen auf halten dann findest du schon was feines zum Saisonbeginn. 
Grad mal fix bei mobile rein geschaut und die 750er bekommste ja jetzt schon total günstig. Weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst...


----------



## computertod (18. Oktober 2012)

also im umkreis von 200km (PLZ 92681) finde ich nur 900er...


----------



## Metalic (18. Oktober 2012)

Kawasaki GPZ 750 als Sporttourer in Leuna


----------



## thecroatien (18. Oktober 2012)

Oha, so einen alten Schinken würd ich mir freiwillig nicht kaufen 

Abgesehen der optik wegen, Alleine fahrwerk und bremsanlage hat ein Stattliches alter


----------



## Metalic (18. Oktober 2012)

Der Besitzer schreibt ja Tüv gab es ohne Probleme und für das Alter hat die Maschine nicht viel runter. Also mein Geshcmack ist es nun auch nicht aber wenn man nicht viel ausgeben will und erstmal ei wenig "üben" möchte, warum nicht. Dann ist es zumindest nicht ganz so schlimm wenn man sie im Graben versenkt.


----------



## thecroatien (18. Oktober 2012)

Dann würde ich eher Richtung GS 500 oder XJ 600 schauen...etwas neuer, deutlich besseres Fahrwerk und bremsen.

Und nochmals günstiger in der Anschaffung


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Oktober 2012)

Jep, lieber kleiner aber moderner anfangen... damit hast du einfach weniger Ärger. 
So ein altes Ding würde ich mir auch nicht mehr antun.

Habe meine "Kleene" auch bei mobile.de gefunden und gekauft, aber wenn das Geld das entscheidende ist, würde ich dennoch was kleineres, jüngeres kaufen.
Die alte Kiste macht sicher nur Ärger... Fahrwerk und Bremsen wurden ja schon genannt...

Ich hatte vor Führerscheinbeginn mit 7000 € Budget für alles geplant und konnte das auch gut einhalten.


----------



## thecroatien (18. Oktober 2012)

Hui 7k€ sind da auch schon ne ganze menge.

Anbei mal ein Bild, ich erzählte ja mal das ich die Honda wieder aufbaue ... 

:ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Oktober 2012)

Joajoa, wobei, wenn ich nun nachrechne, habe ich ca. 7500 € ausgegeben, denn der Führerschein selbst war letztendlich um einiges teuerer als ich erwartet hätte. :-\

Schön schön, dann freu ich ich auf die Fotos, wenn das Bike fertig is.


----------



## Metalic (18. Oktober 2012)

Mich hat der Führerschein 800€ gekostet. Dazu noch ca 100€ für TÜV und Sehtest+Antrag. Denke mal mit ca 900 bin ich gut dabei gewesen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Oktober 2012)

Welches Jahr?
Hast du davor schon nen A1 oder so gehabt?


----------



## seventyseven (18. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab 1536€ + 113€ + 20€  für die Praktische sowie Theoretische Prüfung bezahlt. (B, MSL hatte ich schon)


----------



## ich558 (18. Oktober 2012)

700€ für den Lappen  Hab den gleich nach dem Auto gemacht und hatte nur bei den Fahrstunden nur die Mindestanzahl


----------



## Metalic (18. Oktober 2012)

Hab den Führerschein vor drei Jahren gemacht und hatte vorher keinen anderen.


----------



## computertod (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab auch nur die mindeststunden , Rechnung bekomm ich aber erst noch...

zu meiner Wunschmaschine:
das "Problem" ist das ich so n altes Ding will und da ich seit ~ 3 Jahren mit meiner Zündapp unterwegs bin bin ich wahrscheinlich Fahrwerks und Bremsenmäßig so einiges gewöhnt 
und wenn dann doch mal was mit der Kawa is bekommt man die Teile ja schon fast hinterhergeschmissen^^


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Oktober 2012)

Metalic schrieb:
			
		

> Ach die Zeit drängt doch nicht?! Nun kommt erstmal der Winter, da wirst du mit gebrauchten Motorrädern erst einmal erschlagen weil es so viele gibt. Immer mal wieder die Augen auf halten dann findest du schon was feines zum Saisonbeginn.
> Grad mal fix bei mobile rein geschaut und die 750er bekommste ja jetzt schon total günstig. Weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst...



Ich kann nur die gsr empfehlen. Super zu fahren, auch für Anfänger und super günstig. ( meine ist jetzt auch bei Mobile u motoscout drin. )


----------



## Metalic (18. Oktober 2012)

Oder du kaufst dir ne coole Yamaha XT600. Genau die kann ich dir nämlich anbieten. Habe glaube ich 2 Seiten vorher ein Bild drin :p


----------



## moe (18. Oktober 2012)

Der hats genauso weit zu dir wie ich. 

@T: Ich hab eben meine Vergaser synchronisiert. Ganz schönes Gefummel, aber dafür läuft mein Baby jetz viel geschmeidiger.


----------



## the.hai (18. Oktober 2012)

hier, wer was neues altes will 

Royal Enfield Deutschland | Ihr Royal Enfield Importeur für Deutschland - Willkommen bei Royal Enfield Deutschland

die dinger sind echt schön 

aber ich glaube sooo alt wolltet ihrs garnich^^


----------



## Metalic (18. Oktober 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Der hats genauso weit zu dir wie ich.


 
Dabei ist es hier oben im Norden viel schöner!! Keine Kurven dafür immer nur endlos lange Landstraßen


----------



## moe (18. Oktober 2012)

Gar nicht. 
Von mir aus in Schwarzwald gibts die schönsten Strecken. 
Und im Schwarzwald noch viel schönere.


----------



## the.hai (18. Oktober 2012)

B1 von Berlin Richtung Polen und dann hoch und runter im Märkisch-Oderland 

Ansonsten ist die Gegend nordwestlich von Cairns (Queensland, AU) ganz schön. Einfach nur Bergpiste hoch und runter bis Kuranda, mitten im Regenwald^^.

Das wäre ich sogerne mal mit Mopped gefahren, anstatt mit meinem 2t 4l Dickschiff^^.


----------



## seventyseven (18. Oktober 2012)

Tja ich hab die Schwarzwaldhochstraße direkt vor meiner Haustüre 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab lieber ne Stunde Anfahrt. Da ist die Vorfreude gleich noch mal so groß.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Oktober 2012)

Gothar fand ich immer ganz schön. Oder eben Sauerland. Syburg ist ja 2km vor meiner Haustür gewesen. Da lehrnt man schnell fahren. Nur geradeaus ist doch nix


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Tja ich hab die Schwarzwaldhochstraße direkt vor meiner Haustüre
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Eu... was nen Ausblick...


----------



## computertod (4. November 2012)

gibts hier zufällig jemanden, der mir mal im raum Rosenheim (Schechen) ein Motorrad anschauen würde?
der Besitzer sagt das laut Werkstatt die Bremsanlage im A... ist, er aber keinen Plan davon hat...


----------



## Star_KillA (4. November 2012)

Das ist leicht zu weit  juhu erster Sturz am Mittwoch


----------



## ich558 (4. November 2012)

Juhu?  Wie ists passiert?


----------



## >ExX< (4. November 2012)

Das Motorrad stand - er ist umgekippt


----------



## Heretic (4. November 2012)

Hey Leute,

Wollte mir so für nächstest jahr ne Navi + Kopfhöhrer besorgen für längere Touren.

Ich muss kein Luxus gerät habe. Display ist auch nicht so wichtig. fahre auch jetzt schon fast auschließlich nach gehöhr (Ich wil euhc nicht erzählen wie ich es jetzt mache )

Mit was darf ich so ungefähr rechnen. Und Wie bekomme ich die Stromversorgung hin ???? Oder haben Motorrad Navis mehr Akku Power ?

wäre nett , wenn da jemand mal so ungefähr was vorrechnen kann worauf man sparen kann.

MfG Heretic

edit: was das Umkippen angeht habe ich ne Wette gewonnen  Mein Bro meinte mir kipp meine Karre ehh innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate um (weil ihm damals seine auch 2 mal umgekippt ist ...). Was soll ich blos mit dem 20 Euro machen ?


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2012)

Umgekippt ist mir meine bisher nur beim Waschen, wie schafft ihr das denn?

Zum Navi:

Ich hatte eine Universalnavitasche auf eine selbstgebogene Blechhalterung geschraubt, welche dann duch die Lenkerhalterung befestigt wurde. Außerdem habe ich bei meiner CBF600 vorne in der Verkleidung eine 12V Dose, wie man sie auch aus dem Auto kennt.
Wenn es also auf lange Touren geht, dann Handy in die Hülle, Strom ran und los  Wenn du mit Ton willst, dann einfach nochn kurzes Kabel legn was unterm Sitz rauskommt, Kopfhörer ran, fertig.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. November 2012)

Ich bin auf den Kantstein geflogen und hab mir das Handgelenk gebrochen. Mit 16


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. November 2012)

Hoi!
Na hat bei euch auch schon die Winterpause begonnen oder biked ihr fleißig weiter?
Habe mal eine kleine Frage dazu am Rande: Batterie hab ich nun ausgebaut.
Muss die nun bis zum April zwischenzeitlich nachgeladen werden oder reicht es, die trocken zu lagern und vorm Einbau im Frühjahr einfach nochmal nachzumessen?
Was die Kühlflüssigkeit betrifft, so nehme ich an, dass da ab wer schon son Chemiezeugs drinne ist, was den Gefrierpunkt des Wassers auf -30°C oder so bringt?

Zum Thema umkippen: zum Glück noch nciht passiert, da passe ich gut auf, aber ich habe ja auch den Lappen erst seit ca. 2,5 Monaten.


----------



## moe (4. November 2012)

Dank Saisonkennzeichen ist meine kleine seit letzter Woche im Winterschlaf. Lange, quälende vier Monate. 
Die Batterie wird voll geladen und dann im warmen und trockenen deponiert. Vorm Einbau nochmal geladen und gut is.


----------



## Heretic (4. November 2012)

Ich muss hin und wieder fahren. Da ich nicht immer ans Auto kann.
Kennzeichen läuft auch durch.
Wenns glätter wird höhr ich so langsam auf. Mitm Roller bin ich auch bei schnee gefahren. Aber mit Motorrad ist mir das doch zu gefährlich. Gerade bei den ganzen Bergen hier. Da kauf ich mir lieber mal ne Bussticket. Wenn ich kein Auto habe.



the.hai schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Universalnavitasche auf eine selbstgebogene Blechhalterung geschraubt, welche dann duch die Lenkerhalterung befestigt wurde. Außerdem habe ich bei meiner CBF600 vorne in der Verkleidung eine 12V Dose, wie man sie auch aus dem Auto kennt.
> Wenn es also auf lange Touren geht, dann Handy in die Hülle, Strom ran und los  Wenn du mit Ton willst, dann einfach nochn kurzes Kabel legn was unterm Sitz rauskommt, Kopfhörer ran, fertig.



Universal Tasche ist kein Problem Hab da ne richtig schöne bei Polo gesehen die 30 Euro sind gut invesiterit bestimmt.

Aber sach mal wie haste das den mit dem Anschluss gemacht ? Kann man da einfahc Kits kaufne oder wie ? Wäre nett wende da vilt mal ne Link oder so hast was man da nehmen könnte.
Sind die wetterfest. Oder eher: "Sie halten solange man kein Wasser drüber kippt" ?

Fährst du selber mit Kabel oder hast du Bluetooth Kopfhöhrer. Falls ersteres. Hast du damit schonmal Probleme gehabt. Ich komme recht gut damit zurecht.

vielen Dank für die antwort

MfG Heretic


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eventuell im Frühjahr bzw Mitte 2013 eine GSX-R zu kaufen. Das 600er Modell K7 Bj. 07 reicht mir. Weiß einer was über die Kiste oder fährt einer eine? Also Macken und Eigenheiten und so.


----------



## Metalic (14. November 2012)

Was fährst du denn bisher?


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2012)

Eine GSX750 ohne R  Ist ein Naked Bike. Aber mir liegt die Sportlerhaltung irgendwie besser. Die GSX war meine Anfänger-Maschine 2006. Langsam möchte ich was was mir Spass macht. Bin auch aus dem Alter raus in dem man keine Angst hat...


----------



## Metalic (14. November 2012)

Ist natürlich gleich eine andere Liga so ein Sportler. Bin bisher "nur" die GSX-R 1000 gefahren, ist natürlich ein schönes Motorrad aber eben etwas anderes als deine jetzige 
Was Macken und Eigenheiten angeht kann ich dir daher nicht wirklich weiter helfen, ist natürlich auch ein Motorrad, das "bewegt" und gedreht werden will. Würde bei so einem Umstieg raten, versuche einfach nächste Saison eine Probefahrt zu machen. Ansonsten gibt es zu der Reihe auch ein Forum in dem sie dir bestimmt gut helfen können.

GSXR-FREAKS Supersportler Forum 


Ist es eigentlich erlaubt Werbung für andere Foren zu machen?


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2012)

Ja, du machst ja keine werbung für Konkurenz... Danke für deine Antwort. Bin damals als ich meine Karre noch zu Suzuki in die Inspektion gegeben habe immer mit den GSX-R Gefhren um die Wartezeit auf meine Mascjine zu überbrücken. Da habe ich mich in diese Kisten verliebt  würde mich halt mal interessieren welche Schwächen und Macken usw die Ksiten im alltag haben.

@ Kamikaze-Kaki ausgebaut und bei Zimmertemperatur Lager ist schon mal viel Wert aber das richtige ist sie mit einem Frischhaltegerät bei Laune zu halten. Etwa hiermit: http://www.amazon.de/Optimate-4-IV-Batterieladeger%C3%A4t/dp/B002FFX73K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352922879&sr=8-1

die Investition lohnt sich. Glaub mir....


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. November 2012)

Ah danke!
Die Batterie ist nun seit ca. zwei  Wochen ausgebaut und wir haben danach nur noch einmal die anliegende Spannung gemessen und die dann zum überwintern in den Schrank gepackt.
Da es in der "Familie" noch mehr Biker gibt, hat sich schon einer so ein teures Ladegerät von Louis gekauft.
Funktioniert wohl für Moped- und Autobatterien.
Ich dachte mir, vielleicht mal im Januar oder Februar nachzumessen und ggf. nachzuladen. Sollte reichen, oder?


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2012)

Ist es eine Säure oder eine Gel Batterie? 
Säure solltest du ab und zu mal nachladen, so einmal im Monat, jogger muss nicht sein wenn sie nicht schon 5 Jahre alt ist  
Bei ner Gel oder Blei Vlies musst du gar nichts machen. Einfach voll laden und kühl lagern. Im Frühling Bike starten uns fertig


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. November 2012)

Gelbatterie... denke ich...
Ah gut, so dachte ich mir das.


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Gelbatterie... denke ich...
> Ah gut, so dachte ich mir das.



Ist Flüssigkeit drin? Wenn ja ist es ne Säure Batterie.


----------



## ich558 (15. November 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Ah danke!
> Die Batterie ist nun seit ca. zwei  Wochen ausgebaut und wir haben danach nur noch einmal die anliegende Spannung gemessen und die dann zum überwintern in den Schrank gepackt.
> Da es in der "Familie" noch mehr Biker gibt, hat sich schon einer so ein teures Ladegerät von Louis gekauft.
> Funktioniert wohl für Moped- und Autobatterien.
> Ich dachte mir, vielleicht mal im Januar oder Februar nachzumessen und ggf. nachzuladen. Sollte reichen, oder?



Ich hatte ja auch die Er6n und hab die Batterie im Winter nicht ausgebaut. Im Hanbuch steht bei -10 Graf (oder waren es -20?) hält die Batterie 300 Tage bei normaler Temperatur wären es 900 Tage. Im Frühjahr ist die Maschine dann sofort angesprungen als stünde sie erst 1 Tag


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. November 2012)

Ah auch interessant zu hören.
Na deine Erna war ja noch etwas jünger als meine 6f, aber dennoch wirds wohl die gleiche Batterie gewesen sein!?
Danke noch für die zahlreichen Feedbacks!
Nun bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2012)

Schau einfach was auf der Batterie draufsteht


----------



## the.hai (15. November 2012)

Ich bin auch zu faul zum ausbauen und meine CBF600SA PC43 (2011er) steht übern Winter im Gewächshaus oder Garage, somit nie unter 5°C. Ich habs mir angewöhnt sie zweimal übern Winter einfach für 20min laufen zu lassen. Dadurch kommt alles ein bischen in Schwung und die Batterie kriegt auch wieder Saft.

P.S. Als ursprünglicher Simsonfahrer empfehle ich natürlich auch das volltanken bis unter den Deckel, damit da garnichts auf die Idee kommt zu rosten.


----------



## Metalic (15. November 2012)

Bei meiner fast 22 Jahre alte Yamaha XT habe ich den Winter über fast nichts gemacht. Vollgetankt wurde sie natürlich und im Schuppen mit einem alten Bettlaken abgedeckt. Batterie habe ich immer drin gelassen. Ich weiß auch nicht wie alt die Batterie war und es gab niemals Probleme. Soviel zum ausbauen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. November 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> P.S. Als ursprünglicher Simsonfahrer empfehle ich natürlich auch das volltanken bis unter den Deckel, damit da garnichts auf die Idee kommt zu rosten.


 Haben wir auch gemacht.
Sagt mal, ihr bockt doch eure Bikes auch komplett auf um die Reifen zu schonen!?


----------



## the.hai (15. November 2012)

Aufgebockt 

Bei ner CBF600SA mit ABS ist der Hauptständer inklusive gewesen.

Aber ich glaube das es auch ne Glaubenssache ist, denn den Sommer-Oldtimer wird Opa ja auch nicht in der Garage aufbocken oder?

Die fünf Monate hält das Gummi schon, noch dazu ohne "Sonnenhärtung". Sonst wären ja die Reifen mancher Vorführer auch schon kaputtgestanden, solange wie die vorm Verkauf im Showroom stehn.


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2012)

Opa zieht auf seinen Oldtimer ja auch alte Reifen auf, 
oder unterstützt das Fahrwerk/die Reifen mit Holzklötzen


----------



## Metalic (15. November 2012)

Meine R1 würde ich normalerweise auch aufbocken wenn sie lange stehen würde., Die paar Monate über den Winter bleibt sie aber auf dem Seitenständer und wird ab und zu bewegt. Außerdem kommen im Frühjahr neue Reifen drauf, von daher...


----------



## the.hai (15. November 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> Außerdem kommen im Frühjahr neue Reifen drauf, von daher...


 
Stimmt, die R1 brauch ja jedes Jahr neue Reifen^^ und dann auch noch so ein teures Zeug. Da lob ich mir meine 12000er Bridgestones, aber sobald du nur einen Km über die 12000er Marke bist, fährste wie auf Eis.


----------



## Metalic (15. November 2012)

Kommt ja drauf an wieviel du fährst. Ich lass mir nun die Pilot Power 2 rauf ziehen. Glaube die sind mit 5000km angegeben. Bin letzte Saison wenn es hoch kommt 1000km gefahren, einfach keine Zeit gehabt. 
Soo teuer sind die eigentlich auch nicht mehr. Im Netz zahlst glaube ich um die 120€ für einen Hinterreifen + drauf ziehen. Bekomme die aber über einen Bekannten der beim Reifengroßhandel arbeitet zum Einkaufspreis.  Da spar ich noch ein paar Euro!


----------



## the.hai (15. November 2012)

Ich hatte mit der Vorgänger CBF600 gerade die 12000km gesprengt 09/10 und neue Reifen bestellt. Keine zwei Wochen später ist SIE (zum glück nur sie) tödlich verunfallt, weil mich son behindi von der Kreutzung schieben musste. War übern Großhandel bestellt, der glücklicherweise Lieferschwierigkeiten hatte. Somit konnte ich kostenfrei stornieren.

Damals noch die Metzeler Roadtec Z6, nächstes Jahr hole ich mir die Roadtec Z8 (Nachfolger). Die sollen besser sein als die Hondastandard Bridgestones und der Satz kostet so ca. 225€ ohne Aufziehen.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. November 2012)

Wegen dem Batterie Thema , unsere ZX10r und CBR125r Batterien wurden auf Anraten von Louis Menschen ausgebaut und die Hängen wir alle 2 Wochen für eine Woche an dieses Batteriegerät , auch von Louis. 39€ glaube ich. Kann man also immer wechseln. Den ganzen Winter durchladen ist aber schlecht.


----------



## the.hai (15. November 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wegen dem Batterie Thema , unsere ZX10r und CBR125r Batterien wurden auf Anraten von Louis Menschen ausgebaut und die Hängen wir alle 2 Wochen für eine Woche an dieses Batteriegerät , auch von Louis. 39€ glaube ich. Kann man also immer wechseln. Den ganzen Winter durchladen ist aber schlecht.



Also alle zwei Wochen halte ich ja mal für übertrieben, der wollte nur was verkaufen  Im Ernstfall steht meine auch mal nen Monat am Stück, wenn ich im Sommer garkeine Zeit habe oder nicht da bin. Wenn ihr Sie da nur normal ladet, wielange dauert das pro Batterie? 5min?

Sie sind ja ausgebaut, somit ist nichmal Kriechstrom da, also sollten sie in zwei Wochen nur marginal an Ladung verlieren.


----------



## watercooled (16. November 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen dem Batterie Thema , unsere ZX10r und CBR125r Batterien wurden auf Anraten von Louis Menschen ausgebaut und die Hängen wir alle 2 Wochen für eine Woche an dieses Batteriegerät , auch von Louis. 39€ glaube ich. Kann man also immer wechseln. Den ganzen Winter durchladen ist aber schlecht.



Stromverschwendung. 

Wie gesagt, Gel - brauchst nicht nachladen.
Säure - alle 4 Wochen für n paar Minuten, geht ja kaum Ladung verloren.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. November 2012)

auch alte säure batterien brauchen son schnick-schnack nicht 
in meiner KLE ist immer noch die ori batterie drin, BJ 2000. Einfach im winter rausnehmen, im keller lagern (also nicht draussen sondern bei "gemäßigten temperaturen"), vor dem einsetzen im frühjahr kurz ans ladegerät und gut is. Funktinoiert immer noch einwandfrei


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> auch alte säure batterien brauchen son schnick-schnack nicht
> in meiner KLE ist immer noch die ori batterie drin, BJ 2000. Einfach im winter rausnehmen, im keller lagern (also nicht draussen sondern bei "gemäßigten temperaturen"), vor dem einsetzen im frühjahr kurz ans ladegerät und gut is. Funktinoiert immer noch einwandfrei



Du hast allen ernstes eine 12 Jahre alte Batterie in deinem Bike?! Die würde ich mal schnellstens austauschen. 
Normalerweise gibt man denen 4 Jahre. Ich mein die kostet ja nicht viel, aber bevor du irgendwo stehst und nicht mehr weg kommst


----------



## >ExX< (17. November 2012)

Solange wie es noch funktioniert würde ich die nicht tauschen.
Macht sich ja eigentlich mit der zeit bemerkbar^^


----------



## the.hai (17. November 2012)

und zu not geht immer SCHIEBEN^^


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Solange wie es noch funktioniert würde ich die nicht tauschen.
> Macht sich ja eigentlich mit der zeit bemerkbar^^



Hallo? 12 Jahre  Weg damit, kost ja nicht viel.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du hast allen ernstes eine 12 Jahre alte Batterie in deinem Bike?! Die würde ich mal schnellstens austauschen.
> Normalerweise gibt man denen 4 Jahre. Ich mein die kostet ja nicht viel, aber bevor du irgendwo stehst und nicht mehr weg kommst


 4 Jahre??? Sry, aber wo hast du denn deisen schwachsinn her Wenn die batterie nicht jeden winter unbenutzt bei -10°C draussen rumgammelt,  hält die gut und gerne 10 Jahre, auch im Auto. Warum also sollte ne Batterie nur 4 Jahre halten?!


----------



## >ExX< (18. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo? 12 Jahre  Weg damit, kost ja nicht viel.



Wenn du die wechselst wie deine unterhosen^^


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> 4 Jahre??? Sry, aber wo hast du denn deisen schwachsinn her Wenn die batterie nicht jeden winter unbenutzt bei -10°C draussen rumgammelt,  hält die gut und gerne 10 Jahre, auch im Auto. Warum also sollte ne Batterie nur 4 Jahre halten?!



Ich kenn das eben vom Auto. Bei 4 Jahren - weg damit. Egal ob das jetzt ne Baumarktbatterie oder ne gute von Moll ist.
Ist deine Sache aber mir wäre das zu heikel.

Edit: Gilt natürlich nur für die alten Säure Klumpen. Mit den neuen AGM habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## moe (18. November 2012)

Auch die "alten Säure Klumpen" braucht man erst zu tauschen wenn sie hinüber sind und nicht alle 4 Jahre.
Bei neueren verlass ich mich auf den Farbindikator, bei alten merkt mans irgendwann mal, dass sie nicht mehr richtig wollen.


btw: Weiß jemand zufällig, was fürn Mikuni Vergaser in nen Qingqi Sasy Classic 2000e Baumarkt Roller verbaut ist? Ich brauch da n neues Nadelventil für, aber auf dem Gaser steht nix drauf.


----------



## Low (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich jetzt den A Führerschein mache und nicht 25 darf ich ja nur Motorräder bis 34ps fahren, ich hab jetzt gelesen das nach neusten EU-Regelungen die Grenze von 34ps auf 48ps (glaube) erhöht wurde? Weiß da jemand genaues drüber?
Will mich demnächst bei der Fachschule anmelden.
Kawasaki Ninja 250r gefällt mir vom Design ganz gut, gibt es noch andere, bessere alternativen bis 34ps die sportlich aussehen?


----------



## seventyseven (22. Dezember 2012)

Yop du darfst ab dem 19.1 mit 48PS fahren


----------



## Low (22. Dezember 2012)

Sauber 
Gibt es da irgendwelche Motorräder auf die ich mal einen Blick werfen sollte?

Kawasaki Ninja 300r ist die 39ps Version. Schick schick


----------



## seventyseven (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn schon Klasse A2 dann auch ein Motorrad mit mindestens 600ccm³  

Bei denen Honda CBF, Suzuki GSF,Yamaha FZ etc.


----------



## Low (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja mir ging es bei der nur ums aussehen, die kawa.zieht erst bei sehr hohen drehzahlen


----------



## Fireb0ng (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich suche auch noch ein nettes Bike um meinen alten China böller abzulösen.
War mal kurz davor ne 600er Ninja zu kaufen ich hätte es machen sollen

Mein Bööer hat
125ccm ,die LKWs schieben mich auf der Bundesstraße an, mehr 80-90 ist laut Tacho nicht drin (ungedrosselt)
12... Km 

Bis jetzt musste ich nur mal den Riemen und Bremse tauschen.
Aber ein Laster hat er jedes 1/4 Jahr ist die Batterie schrott^^ aber ich habe bis jetzt erst eine bezahlt
Habe mir noch ne 12V Dose dran gefriemelt und wenn er jetzt vom TÜV kommt gibts glaub ich mal ne Sitzheizung


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2012)

Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Habe mir noch ne 12V Dose dran gefriemelt und wenn er jetzt vom TÜV kommt gibts glaub ich mal ne Sitzheizung



Das erklärt dein Battetieproblem.


----------



## Fireb0ng (22. Dezember 2012)

nein das hatte ich schon vorher den roller habe ich 3 jahre und die dose 3 Wochen


----------



## moe (22. Dezember 2012)

@Low: Du darfst ab Januar Maschinen mit 48PS fahren. Allerdings musst du, wenn du Motorräder mit mehr Leistung fahren willst, nach zwei Jahren ne zweite Prüfung mit ner offenen Maschine ablegen.

Zur Hardware: Mit ner 250er wirst du nicht glücklich, das sind nur Drehzahlschlampen. Kauf dir was was 600ccm oder mehr hat, da ist der bessere Durchzug von Haus aus drin. Nimm ne R6 oder ne CBR900 oder was anderes in die Richtung und drossel die auf 48PS. Schau dich einfach mal n bisschen bei mobile.de um, da gibts genug Auswahl.


----------



## Heretic (23. Dezember 2012)

Jup. Kann ich selber nur vol zustimmen. Aus Preisgründen , aber trotzdem zufrieden , fahr ich jetzt schon ne weile eine Kawa ER-5 .
Mein Tourpartner hat eine Suzuki Fazer (hoffe vertue mich nicht mit dem namen gerade ^^). Obwohl wir beide gedrosselt fahrn. Kommt seine maschine deutlich einfacher von der Stelle als meine.
Und hat auch nach oben hin etwas mehr freiraum.

Würde also nicht auf unter 600cm3 setzten. 

Wie ich dich aber beneide , jedoch froh , dass die endlich mal die gesetzte gelockert haben..
oder habe ich was falsch verstanden. Bitte erkläre mir mal einer , was mit den Personen passiert. Die jetzt gerade A beschränkt haben und mit 34ps rumdüsen ?


----------



## STSLeon (23. Dezember 2012)

Die 48 Ps Modelle von Honda sollen sehr gut sein. Optisch sieht die CBR-500R auch richtig gut, fast wie ne Fireblade Junior. Zudem bei den Maschinen auch das Leistungsgewicht passt, die KTMs zum Beispiel sind zu leicht für die 48 PS klasse.


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2012)

In schwarz gefallen mir die Suzuki GSF 600 s und die Yamaha R6 am besten
Suzuki GSF 600S Bandit als Motorrad in PASSAU
Was meint ihr kostet das Drosseln auf 48ps?

EDIT:
Die Yamaha kostet "paar" Taler mehr


----------



## Metalic (23. Dezember 2012)

Ersteinmal... hört bitte auf, in dieser Jahreszeit von Motorrädern zu reden. Dafür dauert es einfach noch zu lange bis ich meine Maschine auspacken kann.

Ich habe mir als ich noch ein blutjunger Fahranfänger war eine 20 Jahre alte Enduro geholt. Hatte ursprünglich 47 PS und unwesentlich weniger mit der Drossel. Sowas macht dann Spaß. Persönlich finde ich, man macht sich ja lächerlich, wenn man mit einem großen Sportler irgendwo an der Ampel steht und dann mit ~30 PS bei Grün losknattert...  Daher die kleinere Maschine zu Anfang, da die aber kaum was wiegt, machen auch die 30PS Spaß.

Und wieder meine Meinung, ich würde mir niemals eine zu kleine Maschine holen (auch später nicht), soll heißen mir sind die 600er schon wieder zu klein. Da bin ich schaltfaul. Würde ich in den Bergen wohnen und alles besteht nur aus Kurven, okay dann lässt sich nochmal darüber sprechen, aber ich wohne in einer Gegend, in der es sehr viele Geraden gibt. Ich fahr mit meiner 1000er in die Ortschaft im fünften Gang und brauche nicht einmal runter schalten.  Am Ende der Ortschaft dreh ich einfach auf und auch bei geringeren Drehzahlen ballert das Ding wieder los ohne dass ich drei Gänge runter muss.

Wie gesagt, nur meine Meinung!


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2012)

Kannst ja auch in den Urlaub fahren nach Kapstadt zum Beispiel 
Oder durch den Irak wie bei Top Gear


----------



## moe (23. Dezember 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> oder habe ich was falsch verstanden. Bitte erkläre mir mal einer , was mit den Personen passiert. Die jetzt gerade A beschränkt haben und mit 34ps rumdüsen ?



Diejenigen, die unter die frühere 34PS Regelung fallen, dürfen auch 48PS fahren, müssen aber keine Zusatzprüfung mehr machen. Also eigentlich das Beste in der Situation.



Low schrieb:


> In schwarz gefallen mir die Suzuki GSF 600 s und die Yamaha R6 am besten
> Suzuki GSF 600S Bandit als Motorrad in PASSAU
> Was meint ihr kostet das Drosseln auf 48ps?
> 
> ...



Mit ner Bandit machst du auf jeden Fall nix falsch. Ich hab auch eine, allerdings ne nackte Kult. 
Die Maschinen sind zwar mit 200kg Leergewicht recht schwer, fahren sich aber als Anfänger super und sind in Anschaffung und Unterhalt sehr günstig.
Drosselsätze gibts von Alpha-Technik für 105€. Dazu kommen noch Abnahmegebühren beim TÜV und neue Papiere für 30 Taler. Wenn du bei nem gewerblichen kaufst kann der die ja auch gleich einbauen.


----------



## Heretic (23. Dezember 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ersteinmal... hört bitte auf, in dieser Jahreszeit von Motorrädern zu reden. Dafür dauert es einfach noch zu lange bis ich meine Maschine auspacken kann.


 
Gibt aber auch einige , wie mich , die Wettertechnisch noch fahren können. Und allgemein etwas länger ausharren können ^^

Zum Rest: ja gut. Ist aber auch eine Frage des Geldes und der Umgebung. Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich schon sehr gerne ne 1000er fahren. Möglichkeiten die sinnvoll einzusetzten hätte ich hier genug.



			
				moe schrieb:
			
		

> Diejenigen, die unter die frühere 34PS Regelung fallen, dürfen auch 48PS  fahren, müssen aber keine Zusatzprüfung mehr machen. Also eigentlich  das Beste in der Situation.



Mhh sehr nett. Von der Überlegung aber auch total doof. Meine hat ungedrosselt 54PS und ich muss jetzt wegen 6 PS ne drossel reinpacken ? 

Mhh ich frag mal beim Örtlichen Tüv nach. Dafür muss es doch ne Sondergenehmigung geben. Oder ich frag ob es reichen würde , wenn man den Gashan "etwas" begrenzt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Dezember 2012)

Nein, es gibt keine Sonderregelung. So schlau waren schon viele andere, aber haben sich auch die zähne dran ausgebissen 
Aber die 2 Jahre gehen so schnell rum, mir kommts auch vor als hätt ich gestern den führerschein gemacht, und ab august kann ich dann auch schon offen fahren. Also, immer mit der ruhe


----------



## Heretic (23. Dezember 2012)

Nah... Zeitlich dürfen wir dann ja fast gleichzeitig auf die großen Maschinen setzten ^^.

Ich frag trotzdem mal nach, wenns sowas nicht gibt. Seh ich zu , dass ich die so günstig und einfach wie möglich gedrosselt bekomme. 
In der Maschine sind 2 Drosseln. vilt kann man es ja so hinbekommen. Das eine bleibt und eine Rauskommt. Kenn mich damit zwar nicht aus. Aber träumen darf man ja noch oder ? ^^


----------



## BlindxDeath (24. Dezember 2012)

falscher thread...bitte löschen..


----------



## Low (24. Dezember 2012)

Glaubt ihr ich finde eine Suzuki Bandit mit Verkleidung? Oder kann man die extra kaufen?^^
Eine Bandit die so Aussieht wie die Yamaha R6 hätte was 
http://www.hyosung-gt650r.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Yamaha-R6.jpg

Denke kaufe mir dann ein Mopped um diese Jahreszeit, sicherlich günstiger


----------



## computertod (24. Dezember 2012)

ich bin seit heute um ein Mopped reicher


----------



## moe (24. Dezember 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Mhh sehr nett. Von der Überlegung aber auch total doof. Meine hat ungedrosselt 54PS und ich muss jetzt wegen 6 PS ne drossel reinpacken ?
> 
> Mhh ich frag mal beim Örtlichen Tüv nach. Dafür muss es doch ne Sondergenehmigung geben. Oder ich frag ob es reichen würde , wenn man den Gashan "etwas" begrenzt.


 

Afaik gilt bei der Leistungsbeschränkung ein Toleranz von 4PS oder 10%, da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Meine hat auch 37,x PS und nicht 34, trotzdem läuft sie in der 34PS Klasse. Lass dein Möp mal bei ner kleinen, unabhängigen Werkstatt auf den Prüfstand stellen, da kommt dann schon ein Wert raus, der eingetragen wird.


----------



## Low (24. Dezember 2012)

700€ kostet der schein für mich, Nachbar hat Fachschule


----------



## Heretic (24. Dezember 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Afaik gilt bei der Leistungsbeschränkung ein Toleranz von 4PS oder 10%, da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Meine hat auch 37,x PS und nicht 34, trotzdem läuft sie in der 34PS Klasse. Lass dein Möp mal bei ner kleinen, unabhängigen Werkstatt auf den Prüfstand stellen, da kommt dann schon ein Wert raus, der eingetragen wird.


 
Mhh kein schlechter gedanke. Werd ich mal in betracht ziehen.

@*computertod* 
Ui Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Viel Spaß mit der Maschine.

@*Low*

Ich denke auch mal das während der Winter Zeit die Chancen auf Günstige Sachen größer ist. Als im Sommer , wenn alle es wollen.

Und ist natürlich äußerst Praktisch , wenn dem Nachbarn ne Fahrschule gehöhrt. Ich würde sofort alle Führerscheine machen (Motorrad , Auto , Anhänger usw.) die man mal bräuchte ^^ besser haben als nicht.


----------



## computertod (25. Dezember 2012)

hehe, den werd ich haben 
hat ~100PS aus 900cm³, allerdings auch wiegt die gute auch 250kg 
was ich noch machen muss: Drossel besorgen und einbauen (lassen), bin ja 'Fahranfänger', und nen Sturzschaden beseitigen (Kanzelverkleidung und Bugspoiler gebrochen)


----------



## Low (25. Dezember 2012)

Also es wird denke eine Kawasaki ZX6R Baujahr bis ca. 2000. Kostet dann so unter 2.700 €. Nächste Woche fahr ich dann mit meinem Nachbar und schau mir die an, der hat mehr Ahnung als ich. Das gift Grün sieht so Hammer geil aus.


----------



## seventyseven (25. Dezember 2012)

Hol dir lieber was aktuelles mit ABS


----------



## Metalic (25. Dezember 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> hat ~100PS aus 900cm³, allerdings auch wiegt die gute auch 250kg



Meine wiegt 178kg (Leergewicht) bei 998 ccm und 172 PS


----------



## computertod (25. Dezember 2012)

tja, dafür ist meine ja auch Baujahr 88


----------



## xenos1 (25. Dezember 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Hol dir lieber was aktuelles mit ABS


 
Wenns Geld nun mal nicht ausreicht ... Er wird sich nicht umsonst für ne Maschine für "nur" 2700€ interessieren


----------



## Low (25. Dezember 2012)

Aber Baujahr 2000 sollte doch auch ABS haben oder? Bin halt Student, meine Eltern zahlen zwar das meiste aber Motorrad muss ich zahlen, Benzin zahlen sie wieder.

Abs will ich schon haben...oder haben die Supersportler alle kein ABS? Will eh zum fahrsicherheitstraining da wird mir das sicher gezeigt.


----------



## STSLeon (25. Dezember 2012)

Bj 2000 und ABS dürfte nichts werden. Da brauchst du schon eine jüngere Maschine


----------



## Low (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich meine ich hätte mal eine alter Suzuki Bandit gesehen mit ABS, beim Auto gab es doch auch schon ab bei 1997er und jünger.

Dann wird das wohl leider nichts mit ABS unter 2.700....


----------



## computertod (25. Dezember 2012)

ABS ist aber meistens Aufpreispflichtig oder wird garnicht für das gewünschte Modell angeboten.
Bei neuen Motorrädern wird ABS erst 2016 gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Metalic (25. Dezember 2012)

Bin ich da eigentlich falsch informiert... Dachte Supersportler haben zum großteil kein ABS?! Meine (Bj 2005) hat auch kein ABS


----------



## Low (25. Dezember 2012)

So schlimm wird es dann ohne ABS wohl nicht sein, darf ja eh nur 48ps haben.
Fahr die maximal eh nur 5 Jahre dann gibt es was neues, aber erstmal zwei Jahre mit einer alten günstigen fahren.


----------



## Metalic (25. Dezember 2012)

Meine erste Maschine hatte auch kein ABS und bin in ein paar Situationen gekommen in denen ich eine Vollbremsung hinlegen musste. Klappte auch ohne! :p


----------



## STSLeon (25. Dezember 2012)

Klappt alles ohne ABS, aber mit funktioniert es definitiv besser. Inzwischen sind eigentlich alle Supersportmaschinen auch mit Abs bestückt. Die gixxer ist die einzige, die sich noch verweigert, die erste war m.M. die Fireblade. Bei meiner nächsten Maschine steht Abs ganz oben auf der anforderungsliste.


----------



## Low (25. Dezember 2012)

Wie viele theoretische und praktische pflichtstunden muss man beim Motorrad haben?

Edit: Onkel google weiß bescheid
Insgesamt 12 x 45 Min., davon5 x 45 Min. Überlandfahrt (Land- oder Bundesstraßen)4 x 45 Min. Autobahn3 x 45 Min. Beleuchtungsfahrt bei Dämmerung oder Dunkelheit


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2012)

Sind da die Neuregelungen der Fahrerlaubnisklassen ab 19.01.2013 berücksichtigt? Ich würde mich mal direkt bei einer Fahrschule schlau fragen.


----------



## Low (25. Dezember 2012)

Werden die Stunden da auch überarbeitet? Ich gehe übermorgen zu meinem Nachbar bei dem mach ich den Lappen, fange im Februar an dann bin ich im März fertig. Oder sollte ich im März anfangen wegen dem Wetter?

Leuteich kribbelt es mehr als wie ich Führerschein mit 17 hatte


----------



## Metalic (25. Dezember 2012)

Je nachdem wie kalt du es gerne hättest


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2012)

Mit der Theorie kann man auch schon bei schlechtem Wetter anfangen. Was die Praxis angeht würde ich erst einmal abwarten, wie sich der Winter noch entwickelt. Es gab auch schon Jahre, wo im März noch Schnee lag.

Welchen der neuen Scheine willst du eigentlich machen?


----------



## Low (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin im März noch 19 also A2 und dann später A

Edit:
Die 2013 zx6r ist die erste mit abs...


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Dezember 2012)

Also Abs kam überall frühestens ab 2008 , wenn nicht sogar später - aber der Rest ist Schrott.


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2012)

Welchen Rest meinst du? Motorräder so wie ich es mir kaufen will oder Motorräder die älter sind aber schon irgend ein ABS haben?


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Welchen Rest meinst du? Motorräder so wie ich es mir kaufen will oder Motorräder die älter sind aber schon irgend ein ABS haben?



Nein 
Der Rest was hier gesagt wurde.


----------



## dot (26. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> So schlimm wird es dann ohne ABS wohl nicht sein, darf ja eh nur 48ps haben.
> Fahr die maximal eh nur 5 Jahre dann gibt es was neues, aber erstmal zwei Jahre mit einer alten günstigen fahren.


 
Eine 48PS Maschine rennt bestimmt auch um die 200km/h und dann aus der Geschwindigkeit eine Vollbremsung hinzulegen... 
Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, einen SSP mit ABS gibt es nur in den neueren Baujahren. Für dein Budget unerreichbar.


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Dezember 2012)

ich habe bisher auch schon einige "vollbremsungen" gemacht, eher unfreiwillig versteht sich. Dabei ist auch ein paar mal das vorderrad blockiert (habe kein ABS), aber ich find es auf trockener strasse jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm, wenn du nicht den lenker verreist sondern einfach ruhig und locker bleibst passiert da nix 
Bei nasser fahrbahn sieht die geschichte sicherlich anders aus und dort mag ABS sinn machen. Ich frag mich nur immer wieder, wie wohl die ganzen generationen bisher überlebt haben, haben sie doch kein ABS gehabt 

@dot: die maschine (grad im low budget bereich) die bei 200 kmh bei ner bremsung blockiert, die maschine zeigst du mir


----------



## ric84 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir eine MV Agusta Brutale 675 gegönnt. Konnte einfach nicht widerstehen  Wie der Name schon sagt, einfach brutal das Teil, hart und ruppig!


----------



## Metalic (26. Dezember 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich habe bisher auch schon einige "vollbremsungen" gemacht, eher unfreiwillig versteht sich. Dabei ist auch ein paar mal das vorderrad blockiert (habe kein ABS), aber ich find es auf trockener strasse jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm, wenn du nicht den lenker verreist sondern einfach ruhig und locker bleibst passiert da nix
> Bei nasser fahrbahn sieht die geschichte sicherlich anders aus und dort mag ABS sinn machen. Ich frag mich nur immer wieder, wie wohl die ganzen generationen bisher überlebt haben, haben sie doch kein ABS gehabt
> 
> @dot: die maschine (grad im low budget bereich) die bei 200 kmh bei ner bremsung blockiert, die maschine zeigst du mir


 
Vorne blockieren ist mies. Ist mir bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit bei uns auf dem Hof passiert als ich zwei Wochen den Führerschein hatte. Da kannst nicht mehr viel machen... 
Und wie gesagt hatte auch noch nie eine Maschine mit ABS und meine derzeitige Maschine ist auch "nur" sieben Jahre alt. Paar Situationen hatte ich auch in denen ich voll in den Bremse treten musste. Solange nur hinten der Reifen blockiert ist ja noch alles in Ordnung. Man stell sich nur schräg aber das passt. Vorne ist immer doof^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Dezember 2012)

Die Agustas finde ich auch cool, vor allem da sie neben triumph die einzigen dreizylinder haben. Würd ich jetzt ne neue kaufen, würde ich wohl zwischen der brutale 675,800 oder der daytona 675 tendieren 
Wobei mir die neue Daytona nicht mehr so gut gefällt, die alte sah mit dem underseat-auspuff einfach geiler aus...


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2012)

Hattet ihr als erstes euch denn direkt ein Motorrad mit ABS gekauft?^^

Kawasaki ZX 6 R ZX 636 Ninja als Sportler/Supersportler in Grüneck
http://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-in...Features=EXPORT&colors=GREEN&maxMileage=50000

Suzuki Bandit GSF 600s glaubt die klingt am vernünftigsten für den Anfang 

Die hab ich im Auge, aber ohne Drossel darf mein Motorrad maximal nur 96 PS haben oder?


----------



## moe (26. Dezember 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich habe bisher auch schon einige "vollbremsungen" gemacht, eher unfreiwillig versteht sich. Dabei ist auch ein paar mal das vorderrad blockiert (habe kein ABS), aber ich find es auf trockener strasse jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm, wenn du nicht den lenker verreist sondern einfach ruhig und locker bleibst passiert da nix
> Bei nasser fahrbahn sieht die geschichte sicherlich anders aus und dort mag ABS sinn machen. Ich frag mich nur immer wieder, wie wohl die ganzen generationen bisher überlebt haben, haben sie doch kein ABS gehabt


 

Auf der trockenen geraden ohne ABS ne Vollbremsung mit blockierendem Vorderrad zu machen ist keine große Kunst. Auf nasser Fahrbahn geht das auch noch.
Aber brems mal in ner Kurve und drück den Hebel ein bisschen zu viel, schon machst n Abflug. Und genau das ist imho der wesentliche Vorteil von ABS beim Bike.


Low: Meins hat auch kein ABS und ich hab mich noch nicht hingelegt, weil ich die Bremsung nicht unter Kontrolle hatte.
Die Bandit ist sehr vernünftig für den Anfang, allerdings würde ich den K&N Luftfilter rausnehmen, den mögen die nur, wenn sie gut abgestimmt sind. Afaik ist die Leistung offen nicht begrenzt. Vlt hat sich das mit dem neuen Gesetz geändert, das weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht es mit der Schutzkleidung aus? Was sollte man dafür ausgeben? Da will ich natürlich nicht sparen. Gibt es da irgendwelche Internetshops wo man stöbern kann?

EDIT:
http://www.motshop.de

Da kommt man ja schnell über 1500€


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Dezember 2012)

geh in einen laden und lass dich beraten und probier die sachen an. Einfach im inet was auf gut glück kaufen, ohne zu wissen wie es sitzt, halte ich für unsinnig...
Gerade bei einer Kleidung die sicherheitsrelevant ist, sollte man schon mal probieren was einem passt und angenehm ist.
Außerdem sind die preise in inetshops im vergleich zu den Läden vom Gericke, Louis, Polo und co nicht großartig anders


----------



## Metalic (26. Dezember 2012)

Motorradkleidung würde ich nicht sparen. Da wirst du, wenn du dir etwas vernünftiges holen willst, nochmal gut Geld lassen. Vorallem beim Helm würde ich nicht sparen. Also kauf gleich einen Guten. Eigentlich alles wichtig. Handschuhe, Schuhe, Nierengurt etc. Internetshops kannst du mal stöbern aber ich würde wirklich zu einem Laden fahren wie Louis, Polo usw. Die Klamotten müssen wirklich gut sitzen. Von daher geh lieber anprobieren!


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2012)

Ja klar im Laden, will ja auch das alles Perfekt sitzt. Nur mal durchstöbern und die preise kennenlernen


----------



## the.hai (26. Dezember 2012)

Gerade bei Stiefeln kann man große Probleme kriegen. Ich habe ewig gebraucht um gute zu finden, mit denen man auch von der Garage ins Haus laufen kann^^.

Ansonstenj würde ich bei Klamotten auch ungern sparen, bzw habs schon getan. Vanucci Zweiteiler + Handschuhe, Shark RSI, Puma Stiefel = knappe 1500€


----------



## moe (26. Dezember 2012)

Kauf dir vor allem gleich nen guten Helm. Es gibt nix schlimmeres auf ner Tour als nen Helm der nur pfeift und quietscht. Anständige gibt ab ca. 200-250€. Am besten jetzt oder im Januar kaufen, da viele Händler noch die Vorjahresmodelle loswerden wollen.

Beim Rest der Kleidung kommts drauf an, ob du schon Motorradklamotten besitzt und weißt, wie die sitzen müssen. Wenn das der Fall ist und Papa bezahlt, dann kauf dir gleich nen Lederkombi oder -zweiteiler, Lederstiefel (wasserdicht!) und jeweils ein Paar dicke und dünne Handschuhe.

Solltest du noch nie in Motorradkleidung gesteckt haben, empfehle ich dir erst nen Textilzweiteiler zu kaufen um überhaupt mal ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wie die Klamotten sitzen müssen und was dir beim Tragen wichtig ist. Wenn du den eine Saison oder zwei getragen hast, kannst du später gleich sagen, ob dir neue Klamotten passen oder nicht. Geh aber auf jeden Fall in einen Laden und lass dich beraten. Die meisten haben auch ein Möp zum probesitzen da.


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2012)

Was habt ihr für Helme? Klapphelme oder Integralhelme? Was ist überhaupt der Unteschied?

AGV Helm GT Veloce Solid schwarz - Motorbike , Helme , Integralhelme - Motshop.de
AGV Helm Skyline Mono schwarz-matt - Motorbike , Helme , Integralhelme - Motshop.de

Die sehen ganz Schick aus


----------



## Metalic (26. Dezember 2012)

Integralhelm hab ich.


----------



## Fireb0ng (26. Dezember 2012)

Hab ne er6n gefunden ist der Preis dafür OK

Daten.
	          		                 Kilometerstand:              		                 25.000 km              	 	          		                 Erstzulassung:              		                 01/2006              	 	          		                 Leistung:              		                 53                 kW                 (72                 PS)              	 	          	                   		                 HU/AU:              		                 12/2014              	 	                           
Hat noch ABS soll Kosten 3500€


----------



## the.hai (26. Dezember 2012)

Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Hab ne er6n gefunden ist der Preis dafür OK
> 
> Daten.
> Kilometerstand:              		                 25.000 km              	 	          		                 Erstzulassung:              		                 01/2006              	 	          		                 Leistung:              		                 53                 kW                 (72                 PS)              	 	          	                   		                 HU/AU:              		                 12/2014
> Hat noch ABS soll Kosten 3500€


 
Privat oder vom Händler? zwecks Gewährleistung?

Preis schein i.O. zu sein im Vergleich http://www.autoscout24.de/Moto/ListGN.aspx?atype=B&mmvmk0=50055&mmvmd0=58098&mmvco=1&make=50055&model=58098&fregfrom=2006&pricefrom=500&kmto=30000&cy=D&ustate=N%2CU aber bischen Handeln wird doch auch noch gehn oder?


----------



## Metalic (26. Dezember 2012)

Hmm dann müsste aber noch gut gehandelt werde. Finde ist ein bisschen zu teuer. Die er6n gibts ohne Ende, bin die während der Führerscheinzeit mal gefahren. Die kleinen Maschinen wollen sie alle los werden, dann sollte der Preis auch interessant gemacht werden


----------



## Fireb0ng (26. Dezember 2012)

Ist mit Gewährleistung 1 Jahr. Drossel muss er min machen sonst bleibt sie am Hof, mal sehen was es noch zum Rausholen gibt


----------



## moe (26. Dezember 2012)

Da müssen aber Drossel und ne große Inspektion mit drin sein.  Ansonsten handelst nochn bisschen, die Er6 gibts viel zu oft, die kann er nicht so teuer verkaufen.

@Low: Ich hab nen Nolan N85 Integralhelm. Klapphelme sehen imho immer so nach Renter aus. Außerdem trau ich denen nicht so ganz. Integral sieht für mich einfach sicherer aus.


----------



## Fireb0ng (26. Dezember 2012)

Was sollte sie den ungefähr Kosten??


----------



## apostoli (26. Dezember 2012)

Hab neuerdings auch ein Bike 
Eine Z750 bj 2012 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

apostoli schrieb:


> Hab neuerdings auch ein Bike
> Eine Z750 bj 2012
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=611288"/>



Geilgeilgeiogeil  Was hast gezahlt? Wie viele km?


----------



## apostoli (26. Dezember 2012)

War der Vorführer mit 6700 km für 6200,-


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

Vorführer würde ich nie im leben kaufen...


----------



## apostoli (26. Dezember 2012)

So so... Naja ich hab's gemacht. Bei 6700km und mit Garantie direkt beim Händler gekauft. 
Was soll da schief gehen. Ich habe mir auch eine z750 vorher gemietet und bin sowas von vorsichtig gefahren. Man steigt ja nicht auf ein Motorrad das man nicht kennt und gibt glich Gas ohne Ende. 
Ich bin der Meinung das ich nichts falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Dezember 2012)

apostoli schrieb:


> ... Man steigt ja nicht auf ein Motorrad das man nicht kennt und gibt glich Gas ohne Ende.


DOch, eben das machen so gut wie alle die n mopped probe fahren... Und vorführer werden halt probegefahren, und da ist die chance halt schon recht groß, dass sie bisher seit dem ersten mal laufen nur gnadenlos geheizt wurde.
Kann gut gehen, kann aber auch in die hose gehen


----------



## apostoli (26. Dezember 2012)

Trotzdem sprechen km und Preis für das bj für sich. Man kann ja auch mit einer Nagelneuen Mopete Pech haben.... Mich stört das nicht. Bei jedem gebrauchten Fahrzeug kannst du Glück oder Pech haben. Jeder Verkäufer sagt das sein Motorrad super behandelt wurde... Es ist nun mal Glück oder nicht Glück. Wie mit ner CPU


----------



## the.hai (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin insgeheim auch gegen Vorführer und habe meine zwei CBF600S (erste bj08, zweite bj11) nagelneu gekauft. Aber letztendlich sollte ein motorrad 6000km heizen auch aushalten, ob ich sie nun neu kaufe und heize oder es wer anderes macht^^

Die letzten 12000km wurde meine CBF auch nicht grad geschont, ich fahr nur hohe Drehzahlen, es muss ja auch Spass machen.


----------



## apostoli (26. Dezember 2012)

@ the.hai 

Das macht wieder Mut. Danke


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

Jeder Motor will eingefahren und weimgefahren werden.
Wer macht das schon bei ner Probefahrt? Dazu sind vorführer ja da. 
Das Ding kommt in den Showroom und wird ab km 0 nur kalt in den begrenzer gejagt. Und dann lässt einer halt mal die kupplung schleifen, der nächste kommt mit dem getriebe nicht klar, etc...
Also mir wäre das echt zu riskant, ist aber deine Sache.


----------



## apostoli (26. Dezember 2012)

Es arbeiten 2 in meiner Familie in einer Motorrad Werkstatt. Beide haben mir unabhängig von einander grünes licht gegeben. Denke also nicht das das Motorrad in einem so miesen Zustand ist.


----------



## the.hai (26. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jeder Motor will eingefahren und weimgefahren werden.
> Wer macht das schon bei ner Probefahrt? Dazu sind vorführer ja da.
> Das Ding kommt in den Showroom und wird ab km 0 nur kalt in den begrenzer gejagt. Und dann lässt einer halt mal die kupplung schleifen, der nächste kommt mit dem getriebe nicht klar, etc...
> Also mir wäre das echt zu riskant, ist aber deine Sache.


 
Das stimmt ja größtenteils, allerdings können das moderne Motoren ab. Das die Belastung bei 6000km Probefahren höher war als bei 6000km im Seniorenbesitz ist logisch allerdings nicht weiter bedenklich.

Aber mal ne andere Frage, bei welchem Händler hasten die geholt? weil 6000km in einem Jahr nur probefahren? das klingt eher nach ner mietmaschine...oder ist der händler so stark frequentiert?


----------



## seventyseven (26. Dezember 2012)

Die Händler bei uns bieten oft erweiterte Probefahrten über Fahrschulen an z.b 24h + Sprit für 200km hab da damals auch ein Gutschein von meinem Fahrlehrer bekommen.


----------



## watercooled (27. Dezember 2012)

apostoli schrieb:


> Es arbeiten 2 in meiner Familie in einer Motorrad Werkstatt. Beide haben mir unabhängig von einander grünes licht gegeben. Denke also nicht das das Motorrad in einem so miesen Zustand ist.



Können die in Motoren reinkucken? 

@hai: Warum fährt man seine Maschine dann ein wenn das kein Problem für den Motor sein soll? Und warum fährt man sie vor dem Gas geben erstmal warm?


----------



## apostoli (27. Dezember 2012)

Sie halten es für unbedenklich. Die Motoren halten schon ne Menge aus.


----------



## Metalic (27. Dezember 2012)

Meine Maschine war auch ein "Vorführgerät". Allerdings hatte sie dann beim Kauf 100 km auf der Uhr. 
Nun sinds 12000 und keine Probleme.


----------



## the.hai (27. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Können die in Motoren reinkucken?
> 
> @hai: Warum fährt man seine Maschine dann ein wenn das kein Problem für den Motor sein soll? Und warum fährt man sie vor dem Gas geben erstmal warm?


 
Beim Einfahren gebe ich dir ja Recht, allerdings wird das mittlerweile auch überschätzt. Es ist nichtmehr so wichtig, wie damals bei einer Simson S50 oder ähnlichem. Ein Auto fährt auch keiner ein oder warm.
Das mit dem Warmfahren ist jawohl absoluter Humbug, der Motor ist doch so schnell auf Temperatur. Es sei denn ich knalle aus der Garage schon mit 200 Sachen raus.

Such mir mal Praxisberichte wo eine Nichteingefahrene, eine Vorführer oder eine Nichtwarmgefahrene Maschine schneller hopps gehen als die eine Handbuchfahrers !  *nichts für ungut*

Ich möchte nochmal betonen: -eine gewisses Einfahren ist schon sinnvoll, damit sich die teile aufeinander "einschleifen" können, aber dieses Unruhestiften ist Quatsch. Hier wird ja so getan, als ob Apostolis Motor gleich nächste Saison hopps geht^^ ob ich mit meiner noch zum TÜV komme? ich bin die ersten 1000km nicht und 6000u/min geblieben^^


----------



## watercooled (27. Dezember 2012)

Das war ja auch kein Angriff auf dich  
Ich werd das bei meiner warscheinlich auch nicht sooo eng sehen, es klang nur so als sei das völlig egal...


----------



## Low (27. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es so mit dem Wetter bleibt kann man ja ruhig schon im Februar aufs Bike 
Ich freu mich ja so auf meine erste Fahrt


----------



## apostoli (27. Dezember 2012)

Meine Saison beginnt leider erst im März. Obwohl man ja jetzt auch schon fahren könnte, das Wetter ist ja mal genial.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Dezember 2012)

ich werde wohl am ersten tag der saison (bei mir 01.04.) gar nicht fahren, da bei uns in der gegend immer und überall geschwindigkeitskontrollen an diesem tag stattfinden


----------



## apostoli (27. Dezember 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich werde wohl am ersten tag der saison (bei mir 01.04.) gar nicht fahren, da bei uns in der gegend immer und überall geschwindigkeitskontrollen an diesem tag stattfinden



Dann solltest du dich am 1.4. mal an tempo 50 halten.... Es sind nur 24 Std. die vergehen schnelll


----------



## moe (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich darf auch schon am 1.3. wieder fahren. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter dann auch.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Dezember 2012)

ich muss mich langsam auch mal nach hose, jacke und möp umsehen.

die er6n habt ihr mir jetzt aber schon ein wenig schmackhaft gemacht, aber ich find die irgendwie nen bisschen teuer, weil ich nächstes jahr evtl. wieder schule mache.....


Edit: Was haltet ihr von diesen beiden?:
http://www.autoscout24.de/Moto/Details.aspx?id=222311509&cd=634921412770000000&asrc=fa
http://www.autoscout24.de/Moto/Details.aspx?id=225432893&cd=634912725180000000


----------



## Low (27. Dezember 2012)

Dann eher die Kawa, die hat nicht soviel runter und besser sieht sie auch aus 
Vllt. ist ja die Honda CBR 600f was für dich


----------



## the.hai (27. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab ja nichts gegen gebrauchte Motorräder aber über 13 Jahre alt? Nein danke.

Gerade für einen Anfänger würde ich erstmal was kleines und günstiges Empfehlen. so in richtung CBF oer ER Serie... gerade wenn du mal reifen kaufen sollst wirste den unterschied von cbf zu cbr merken^^


----------



## Low (27. Dezember 2012)

http://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-in...ce=1000&maxPrice=3001&negativeFeatures=EXPORT

Joa sieht nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Metalic (27. Dezember 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja nichts gegen gebrauchte Motorräder aber über 13 Jahre alt? Nein danke.
> 
> Gerade für einen Anfänger würde ich erstmal was kleines und günstiges Empfehlen. so in richtung CBF oer ER Serie... gerade wenn du mal reifen kaufen sollst wirste den unterschied von cbf zu cbr merken^^



Meine erste Maschine, eine Yamaha XT 600 war Baujahr 91. Die Dinger laufen, und laufen, und laufen ohne Probleme. Also ALter muss nicht immer was heißen...


----------



## Low (27. Dezember 2012)

http://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-in...ce=1000&maxPrice=3001&negativeFeatures=EXPORT

Nicht schlecht, sogar mit ABS


----------



## Metalic (27. Dezember 2012)

Bei solchen Motorrädern hast denke ich mal den Vorteil, die fallen nicht viel weiter im Preis wenn du sie nach zwei Jahren wieder los werden willst. Also kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie noch viel günstiger werden.


----------



## the.hai (27. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Honda CBF 600 S ------> ABS ------> 1.Hand als Motorrad in Zirndorf
> 
> Nicht schlecht, sogar mit ABS


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein schönes Gerät, auch wenn es die Nummer älter mit Vergaser ist (PC38). Ich habe mit meinen beidem PC43 noch keine Probleme gehabt (bei über 20 000km). Honda ist auch was Werkstatt und Ersatzteile angeht recht günstig und bietet ein schönes P/L.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Dezember 2012)

kommt immer stark drauf an wie und wer die maschinen fährt. "Meine" maschine ist BJ 2000, und steht ungelogen da wie neu. Kein Kratzer im Lack, Kein flecken rost, keine technische keine elektrische macke, knapp 40tkm. Gefahren hat sie vor mir die 12 Jahre mein Vatter  Ist im grund genommen zu schade zum verkauf, da sie viel zu gut dasteht, für den preis den man dafür nach 12 jahren für n butter und brot mopped noch abrufen kann


----------



## >ExX< (27. Dezember 2012)

ach, die Honda CBF 600 sieht wirklich gut aus.

ehrlich gesagt finde ich so tourer auch besser als rennmaschinen.

ist die Honda CBF 600 auch für 2,01m Leute geeignet?^^


Edit:
http://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-in...smissions=MANUAL_GEAR&negativeFeatures=EXPORT

nettes Motorrad, aber als ich das Auto im Hintergrund gesehen hab wusste ich sofort bescheid......
Fahrschulmotorrad, trotzdem gut, oder besser die finger von lassen?


----------



## Metalic (27. Dezember 2012)

Sollte es wirklich das Fahrschulmopped sein finde ich das eigentlich total dumm, dass das im Text nicht erwähnt wird. Es heißt nur es war vorher im Besitz einer Frau, wobei auch das nichts zu sagen hat. Jeder fährt anders.
Aber der Verkäufer ist auf jeden Fall der Fahrlehrer, danke an Google


----------



## >ExX< (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja, hab auch sofort gegoogled.
Wobei ich hab bessere gefunden.
Honda CBF 600 als Sporttourer in Frankfurt
da müsste man noch wegen zustand von bremsen und Reifen frage.
macht aber einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Honda CBF600 ABS als Tourer in Hanau
sieht auch gut aus, muss man fragen ob der Sportauspuff eingetragen ist, und die sollten nen Bild überwachsen lassen wegen der Lackierquali.

Honda CBF 600 als Sporttourer in Abersfeld
und die sieht auch sehr gut aus.

Sogar mit ABS, das gefällt mir


----------



## the.hai (28. Dezember 2012)

Kleiner Tip, sollte mal das mit dem ABS nicht explizit erwähnt sein, man erkennts auch anders.

*Honda verbaut bei ABS Modellen immer goldene Bremssättel!*

Motorrad kaufen ist das eine, aber die CBF ist auch noch recht günstig was Versicherung angeht, da sie nicht so ein PSmonster/Asphaltjäger ist.

Offen hat sie aber auch nur gute 4,5s von 0-100km/h und bei 210-220 is dann schluss. ich hatte mal testweise ein andere steuergerät drinne, was ihr untenrum bsichen mehr bumms beschert, dann reicht ne 600er locker fürn alltag. vorallem wenns man als student selber bezahlen muss. ich selbst hatte wegen der cbf1000 überlegt, aber da wolln die versicherer gleich unsummen.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Dezember 2012)

guter Tipp, da werde ich mal drauf achten

Ich darf ja sowieso die ersten 2 Jahre nur gedrosselt fahren.
Wie ist das denn nun mit der neuen Regelung?

Habe meinen FS noch nach den alten Regeln gemacht, also 2 Jahre 34 PS danach offen.

Darf ich denn, wenn die neue Regelung aktiv ist, trotzdem in den ersten 2 Jahren 48 PS fahren?


----------



## computertod (28. Dezember 2012)

darfst du


----------



## >ExX< (28. Dezember 2012)

jabbadabbadu 

das ist mal ne gute Nachricht *freu*


----------



## computertod (28. Dezember 2012)

für meine Maschine gibts leider nur 34PS Drosseln und die auch nur von einem einzigen Hersteller


----------



## Low (28. Dezember 2012)

Denke auch nicht das es 48ps drosseln für so alte.Modelle wie 2006 gibt


----------



## Dark-Blood (28. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, 
bin grad auf den Thread gestoßen. 
Geil Leute zu finden die CPUs und Motorräder lieben ^^

Hier mal meine zwei Mopeds: 

Meine heiß geliebte Anfänger Maschine und jetzt Passjäger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine XT 600 E

Und hier die Porsche Jägerin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GSXR 1300

Die XT soll sobald ich mal in ferner Zukunft genug Kleingeld beisammen hab durch eine Hypermotard ersetzt werden, 
aber bis dahin hab ich noch viel Zeit im Pass zum üben ^^


----------



## the.hai (28. Dezember 2012)

Achja, ne HAYA  Die Empfehlung unsres Suzi Händlers für große Menschen. Aber auch da wieder das Problem, für ne vernünftige Vollkasko musste dich Prostituieren^^

Die steht dieses Jahr auch meinem Fahr-Wunschzettel, nachdem ich von Honda alle Modelle, von Triumph alle guten und von Yamaha nur die R1 durch habe


----------



## Low (28. Dezember 2012)

Ach wenn die Damen gut aussehen würde ich das machen. In meinem Alter geht das noch ganz leicht.
Ich fang Ende Januar mit A2 an, 4-5 Wochen dauert es dann hab ich den Schein. Papa hat gesagt er kauft sich auch ein Motorrad und leiht mir das Geld für Motorrad und Kleidung. Er hat einen Schein damals gemacht ist aber seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## the.hai (28. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Ach wenn die Damen gut aussehen würde ich das machen. In meinem Alter geht das noch ganz leicht.
> Ich fang Ende Januar mit A2 an, 4-5 Wochen dauert es dann hab ich den Schein. Papa hat gesagt er kauft sich auch ein Motorrad und leiht mir das Geld für Motorrad und Kleidung. Er hat einen Schein damals gemacht ist aber seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren.


 
Meine erste CBF600S war durch Vatern finanziert, der mal wieder fahren wollte. Bei seinem letzten mal hatten wir noch ne Mauer. Leider hat es ihm nie wieder solchen Spass gemacht und als Sie dann ohne mein Verschulden von der Kreuzung gefegt wurde, war ich dann dran mit ner Neuen kaufen.^^

Jetzte hat mein Vater nen Buggy und ich mein Mopped, so ist das gut geregelt und es streitet sich keiner bei der Fahrzeugwahl. Natürlich hätte man gerne was größeres so CBF1000 oder den absoluten Traum, eine VFR1200. Doch ich will ja nicht nur fürs Hobby arbeiten und meiner PC-Beklopptheit weiter fröhnen.

Noch dazu würde ich mir nur max 1Jahr alte Maschinen holen und mit ner anständigen Vollkasko nehmen die Versicherer von den Lebenden^^ Glaube als Einstieg war ich bei 500€ für 8 Monate mit VollKasko 300€. Die CBF1000 hätte glatt das Doppelte verschlungen. Ich habs auch mal mit der VFR durchgerechnet, aber da kriegste nur noch das Weinen^^


----------



## Heretic (28. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Denke auch nicht das es 48ps drosseln für so alte.Modelle wie 2006 gibt



es gibt ein Kit selbst für die Kawa´s Er-5 der 2004er Baujahre  . Yeah wegen 6 PS über 100 Euro verscherbeln


----------



## Low (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde einfach den Tüv schmieren das er 48 einträgt*  
Vllt klappt das ja nach weihnachten, alle kein geld  

Also wenn es für die 2000er Modelle 48ps drosseln geben wird wäre das supi


----------



## apostoli (28. Dezember 2012)

Den Tüv schmieren kann aber sowas von in die Hose gehen. Das würde ich nicht machen. Ausser wenn es jemand macht, der den Abnehmer kennt und sich mal einen spruch erlauben kann...


----------



## Low (28. Dezember 2012)

War auch Ironie hehe


----------



## Low (28. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Motorrad Sendung wie Top Gear eine für Autos ist? Oder wie Grip?


----------



## watercooled (28. Dezember 2012)

DMotor Bike gabs mal ne Weile... War eher mau...


----------



## STSLeon (29. Dezember 2012)

Auf Youtube gibt es MCN, die sind eigentlich ganz gut drauf.


----------



## Low (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke dafür, werde ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2012)

Dainese Completo Air Breath - Motorbike , Bekleidung , Funktionsbekleidung , Einteiler - Motshop.de
Dainese Lederkombi Laguna Seca New Div. schw./anthrazit - Motorbike , Bekleidung , Kombis , Zweiteiler - Motshop.de
X-Lite X 802 Bluster matt-schwarz-rot M: Amazon.de: Motorrad

Brauch man bei sowas dann eigentlich noch extra Rückenprotektoren oder sind die schon im Anzug drin?
Also sowas
http://www.motshop.de/index.php?s=3...el=2219_Dainese+Paraschiena+Wave+13+Air&ref=2


----------



## Dark-Blood (30. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Dainese Completo Air Breath - Motorbike , Bekleidung , Funktionsbekleidung , Einteiler - Motshop.de
> Dainese Lederkombi Laguna Seca New Div. schw./anthrazit - Motorbike , Bekleidung , Kombis , Zweiteiler - Motshop.de
> X-Lite X 802 Bluster matt-schwarz-rot M: Amazon.de: Motorrad
> 
> ...


 
Bei dem von dir geposteten ists wohl nich mit drin. 
Ich habe auch einen extra und mir hat er schonmal den Hintern gerettet ^^
Würde nur wenn du dich für einen Entscheidest den auch zum Jacken oder Kombi-kauf mitnehmen.


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde das Outfit von diesem Typen ganz geil
The Green Prince ( Kawasaki ZX10R & Honda CBR900RR Fireblade SC33 ) - YouTube

Leider weiß ich nicht wie der Hersteller heißt. Und nicht, so Rasen will ich nicht


----------



## Metalic (30. Dezember 2012)

Das ist Dainese mit dem Fuchskopf 

Aber willst du dich wirklich mit einem Leder-Eintailer inkl. Höcker auf dein gedrosseltes Moped setzen? Mir wäre das zuviel des Guten


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2012)

AHAHA  Danke Stimmt lol
Jetzt muss ich nur noch nach dem Grünen Outfit suchen


In Grün scheint es das nicht zu geben, war wohl eine Sonderedition...http://www.dainese.com/de_de/motorbike/t-aero-evo-p.html
Werde ich auch mal anprobieren, oder meint ihr lieber einen Anzug und extra Protektoren?


----------



## Metalic (30. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du gleich Leder haben willst, was eigentlich sehr gut wäre, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle eine Combi kaufen. Also Hose und Jacke. Keinen Einteiler. Ist einfach bequemer. Bei den meisten Jacken kannst du dann auch Protektoren nachrüsten, falls sie noch nicht drin sind. Rücken fehlt oft, aber der kostet auch nicht die Welt.
Ich darf nun doppelt kaufen, weil ich Anfangs nur Enduro gefahren bin und mir Textil gekauft habe. Werd nun langsam auf Leder umsteigen. Also eine Dainese Textil Hose mit Knie-, Hüft- und "Gesäß"protektoren könnte ich dir anbieten.  Aber das gibt bestimmt Ärger weil das hier nicht der Marktplatz ist... 


Ps. Sei dir im Klaren, Dainese ist nicht die günstigste Marke!


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2012)

Zweiteiler favoriseire ich auch, den aus Beitrag http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/154384-mopped-fahrer-thread-90.html#post4855879 
Textil Gebraucht wollte ich nicht kaufen, sondern direkt Leder. Mit guter Pflege sollten die doch schon lange halten oder?


----------



## Metalic (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja das kann wirklich lange halten. Ich muss in der nächsten Zeit auch nochmal los und ordentlich Geld im Shop lassen 
Wenn du los ziehst zum anprobieren und dir dann Sachen kaufst die gut passen, dann wirst zu zwar für die komplette Montur eine Menge Geld bezahlen, aber dafür hast du auch lange gut davon.
Und wenn du vielleicht keine Unsummen ausgeben möchtest, die "Eigenmarken" von Polo, Louis und co. sind auch nicht schlecht. FLM zum Beispiel habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

Muss nun los zum Sport


----------



## apostoli (30. Dezember 2012)

@ LOW

Was hast du nun für ein Moped gekauft? Das ist mir entgangen.


----------



## Metalic (30. Dezember 2012)

Glaub eine Boss Hoss


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2012)

apostoli schrieb:


> @ LOW
> 
> Was hast du nun für ein Moped gekauft? Das ist mir entgangen.



Wird eine Kawasaki ZX6R. Im neuen Jahr wird die erst gekauft, in den letzten Tagen hatte keiner Zeit 

Dann bin ich im März/April für die Saison gerüstet und es kann los gehen.

Edit:  Also ich saß jetzt auf der Honda CBR 600, der Kawasaki ZX6R und auf der Suzuki GSXR (glaub so hieß die).


----------



## STSLeon (30. Dezember 2012)

Bei der CBR 600 war es die F oder R? Die F wäre meine Vernunftentscheidung für nächste Saison, die Traumvorstellung die S 1000 RR


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Wird eine Kawasaki ZX6R. Im neuen Jahr wird die erst gekauft, in den letzten Tagen hatte keiner Zeit
> 
> Dann bin ich im März/April für die Saison gerüstet und es kann los gehen.
> 
> Edit:  Also ich saß jetzt auf der Honda CBR 600, der Kawasaki ZX6R und auf der Suzuki GSXR (glaub so hieß die).


 
YEAH, 2 Jahre kastrierte Rennmaschine^^ 

Wie benutzt du sie dann? Jeden Tag zum auf Arbeit fahren? oder nur alle Woche mal bei schönem Wetter ne Tour?


----------



## Metalic (30. Dezember 2012)

Die RR sieht schon heiß aus, aber das ist kein Motorrad für längere Strecken. Da sitzt man wirklich sehr sportlich drauf. Eher was für Hobby-Rennfahrer.


----------



## STSLeon (30. Dezember 2012)

Kastrierte Rennmaschine ist doch ok, Ampelrennen sind doch eh böse


----------



## Metalic (30. Dezember 2012)

Kommt geil wenn die 1000er RR an der Ampel steht (natürlich mit Drossel drin) und dann bei grün mit ihr ihren 34 Ps los knattert...


----------



## apostoli (30. Dezember 2012)

@Low

und welche gefällt dir am besten ?? welches Bj ??


----------



## STSLeon (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin laut Gesetz alt genug ohne Drossel zu fahren . Eine S1000 RR mit 34 bzw. 48 Drossel wäre aber mal richtig krass


----------



## Metalic (30. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus? Alt genug laut Gesetz heißt ja du bist über 25. Wenn man den Führerschein erst mit 25 macht, muss man dann die Stundne und die Prüfung auch auf einer offenen Maschine machen?


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde evtl 2013 von der cbf600s auf cie cbf1000 wechseln. und sobald dann der erste richtige job da ist, wird auf die vfr1200 gespart


----------



## STSLeon (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin gleich offen gefahren, Stunden und Prüfung. Am Anfang steht ja eh die Technik und wenn man die beherrscht, kann man auch auf die Strasse. Meine Fahrschulmaschine war eine F 650 GS, die ist ja sowieso sehr gutmütig und ziemlich leicht zu fahren.

@the.hai eine VFR 800 ist keine Option für dich?


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

Die VFR 800 ist viel zu teuer.

Für meine 600er krieg ich noch so 5000-6000€ und die CBF1000, 1-2Jahre alt kostet nur bischen mehr^^ Außerdem seh ich auch die barbarischen Versicherungssummen bei noch größeren Maschinen nicht mehr ein.


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

Die VFR 800 ist viel zu teuer.

Für meine 600er krieg ich noch so 5000-6000€ und die CBF1000, 1-2Jahre alt kostet nur bischen mehr^^ Außerdem seh ich auch die barbarischen Versicherungssummen bei noch größeren Maschinen nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> YEAH, 2 Jahre kastrierte Rennmaschine^^
> 
> Wie benutzt du sie dann? Jeden Tag zum auf Arbeit fahren? oder nur alle Woche mal bei schönem Wetter ne Tour?



Zur Uni fahr ich mit der Bahn oder Auto. Fahre bestimmt nur einmal die Woche denke weil ich geh noch angeln, boxe,...

Ende Februar ist die Zweirad Messe in Dortmund, da kaufe ich mich zu.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute, hab die hier grad gefunden Link
hört sich gut an mit dem ganzen zubehör.

Was haltet ihr von dem verränderten Lenker/Sitzbank?


Edit: verdammt, weg....


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

Wieviel willste denn maximal Ausgeben?


----------



## >ExX< (30. Dezember 2012)

ürsprünglich wollte ich nicht mehr als 1000€ ausgeben, aber derzeit ist die obergrenze 3200€

man kann ja noch nen bisschen handeln^^

die hier sagt mir im moment am meisten zu. Link

ist die CBF 600 eher für große oder kleine Leute geeignet?


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

ALso ich fahr sie mit knapp 1,90m  und das ist ne gute Sache.

Man kann sie variabel einstellen, Scheibe und Sitz nach ganz oben und dann passts für mich echt gut.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Dezember 2012)

hm, ok, ich hab gute 10 cm mehr^^

bin in der Fahrschule nur die BMW GS 650 F gefahren, war auch ganz angenehm.
Deiner Meinung nach ne gute Maschine? 

muss mir noch ne Drossel dazukaufen


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

Es ist ein super Einsteigermotorrad. Das ABS verzeiht dir viele Fehler, die man einfach aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung macht. Sehr imposant fand ich mal nen Test von mir. Auf nem Schotterweg mit 50km/h voll in die Eisen und man kriegt keine Probleme.

Ich fahre sie jetzte seit 4Jahren und bis auf die Einspritzanlage sind sie sogut wie identisch (PC43). Gerade was Kosten angeht ist sie ganz gut, seien es die Werkstatt-, Ersatzteil- oder Unterhaltskosten. 

Das einzige was ich schade finde ist die Scheibe, sie hätte kratzfester seien können. Ich hatte schon nachm ersten putzen meiner nagelneuen feine kratzer durch den lappen .


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2012)

Leider gibt es für so alte Motorräder keine 48ps Drosseln sondern nur die 36er 
Also alles unter 2007^^

EDIT:
Für das 1995er Modelle gibt es eine 48PS drosseln, für die anderen Modelle nicht?
http://shop.alphatechnik.de/shop/in..._typ=ZX600F&search_in_description=0&sort=20a&
wtf

Für das 2009/2012 Modell gibt es auch eine 48PS drossel, die anderen nur die kleine...


----------



## >ExX< (30. Dezember 2012)

@hai: das ist ja super, die die ich verlinkt hab ist ne pc38 oder?
hängt das nur vom baujahr ab?
haben die griffheizung?

@low: im internet hab ich schon ne 48 PS Drossel gefunden, von Alpha Tech glaube


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2012)

Welches Baujahr hat das Bike denn?
http://www.alphatechnik.de/fileadmi...ngsaenderungen/08-umruestung35kw_motorrad.pdf
Seite 2

Bei der Kawa gibts nur diese hier

Kawasaki ZX6R *ZX600R* *2009*- e4*2002/24*2077* 94 35 F 03-ZX600R-K35 zum Shop 105,00 €

Kawasaki ZX6R *ZX600F 1995*- G937 einschl. N.02 74 / 80 35 F 03-ZX600F-K35 zum Shop 105,00 €


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

alles vor 2008 sind vergaser modelle mit der typenbezeichnung pc38 richtig.

griffheizung ist immer optional und nachrüstbar. aber in der saison meiner meinung nach nicht notwendig. da kann man das noch locker mit handschuhen ausgeichen.

Dieses: Drosselkit 35 kW für Honda CBF600, PC38 [02-PC38-K35] - 105,00€ : alpha Technik - Vom Rennsport auf die Strasse, Onlineshop


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2012)

Die Drossel ist aber auch nur für Baujahr 2004


----------



## >ExX< (30. Dezember 2012)

Baujahr ist sie 2004.

In der Fahrschule wars morgends teilweise noch ziemlich kalt^^
aber man fährt ja eh meistens vormittags, nachmittags oder abends.

muss man sonst noch irgendwo drauf achten?

Edit: Muss ich die Drossel noch extra eintragen lassen oder reicht es wenn ich das Gutachten davon mitführe?


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2012)

Exx dann müssen wir auch mal eine Tour durch das Sauerland machen^^


----------



## >ExX< (30. Dezember 2012)

ja, fjeden!
den einzigen den ich kenne mit nem Motorrad ist eh nur mein Bruder, und der hat sein Motorrad dieses Jahr nicht einmal benutzt.

hast du viele Bekannte mit Motorrad?


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja, eigentlich schon viele. In Dortmund nicht aber Zuhause bei meinen Eltern.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich freu mich schon so derbst auf motorrad fahren

was passiert eigentlich wenn ich ne Probefahrt machen sollte mit ner entdrosselten maschine und die Bullen halten mich an?


----------



## Metalic (30. Dezember 2012)

Fahren ohne Führerschein - Fahren ohne Versicherung.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Dezember 2012)

das blöde ist, dass ich dann keine Probefahrt machen kann^^
muss mein Bruder vielleicht ne Runde drehen, aber der hat ja fast nie zeit......


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Die Drossel ist aber auch nur für Baujahr 2004


 
2004-

Das heißt das sie für alle CBF600 PC38 _*AB *_Baujahr 2004 ist.


Fahren mit ner ungedrosselten kann sehr teuer werden. Wie schon erwähnt ist es fahren ohne FS und somit ohne jegliche Versicherung. sollte dabei was passieren, sogar noch mit personenschaden oder schlimmer. Dann kannste evtl in bau gehn....

vlt haste irgendwo ein vom straßenverkehr abgetrenntes gelände, wo du mit dem vk ein treffen organisieren kannst. oder nimm dir nen bekannten, der alles fahren darf und der soll für dich testen.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Dezember 2012)

jo, dann bleibt ja fast nur ein abgetrenntes gelände über......


----------



## Low (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab Richtig Lust auf eine Lange Motorrad Tour, natürlich nicht mit der kawa...

Auf Youtube gibt es ein Video von einem Typen der 6 Wochen alleine mit dem Motorrad in die Türkei fuhr und wieder zurück.

Edit 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zTCDFJz31M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## >ExX< (31. Dezember 2012)

sowas ist bestimmt richtig geil, mit dem mopped durch die halbe welt zu cruisen 

was für ne maschine willst du denn jetzt haben low?


----------



## Low (31. Dezember 2012)

Kawasaki ZX6R, also nichts bequemes 
Nach den zwei Jahren will ich aber mehr Hubraum


----------



## >ExX< (31. Dezember 2012)

dann hol dir doch fürn anfang was gescheites, nicht so ne gedrosselte kampfsau^^


----------



## Low (31. Dezember 2012)

Die Honda CBR ist nicht viel besser


----------



## >ExX< (31. Dezember 2012)

ja, aber ich gucke mich nach ner cbf um


----------



## Low (31. Dezember 2012)

Hast du schon Schutzbekleidung? Leder oder Textil?


----------



## the.hai (31. Dezember 2012)

Für anfänger und normale geldbeutel empfehlen sich immer cbf500/600 oder er5/6. Da brauch man auch nicht 50% wegdrosseln und die sind günstig im unterhalt.

Letztendlich isses ne geschmackssache. Mir waren die rennmaschinen immer zu unbequem, obwohl das r1 fahren schon ein erlebnis war. Man weiß nicht, ob man  sich beim beschleunigen festhalten soll oder hochschalten. Ein sehr gutes bauchmuskeltraining.


----------



## >ExX< (31. Dezember 2012)

Hab bisher nur Helm (aus Mofa Zeit), Handschuhe und Stiefel.

Hose und Jacke brauch ich noch, werde aber auf jeden Fall Textilkleidung nehmen


----------



## Low (31. Dezember 2012)

Hab was für mich passendes gefunden 

NINJA JACKE
NINJA HOSE
NINJA HANDSCHUHE
RACING-STIEFEL SCHWARZ


Und im Sommer wird dann mit diesen hier gefahren FLIPFLOPS (natürlich nicht!)

EDIT:

Ist auf den Messen einer von euch? http://www.kawasaki.de/News/Details/3408A366331 Bin in Dortmund


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Dezember 2012)

ich geh wieder nach friedrichshafen auf die motorradwelt, bistet sich an da ich wenn ich will in n paar minuten hinlaufen kann und dann auch das ein oder andere kühle blonde konsumieren kann


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche allen Motorradfahrern einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr!

Kommt gut durch den "Winter" und in die neue Saison 

Haut rein


----------



## Heretic (31. Dezember 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Motorradfahrern einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr!



Nadanke ich muss gleich noch 11KM fahren und es hat gerade angefangen zu frieren nach nem kleinem Mini schauer... Schon nice kein Auto zu haben -.-


----------



## ctech (31. Dezember 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Nadanke ich muss gleich noch 11KM fahren und es hat gerade angefangen zu frieren nach nem kleinem Mini schauer... Schon nice kein Auto zu haben -.-


 
Dann rutscht du wortwörtlich ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Low (31. Dezember 2012)

Lieber nicht, komm heil an


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2012)

ja aber Hallo!


----------



## Heretic (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich tu mein bestes


----------



## Low (31. Dezember 2012)

Homebase Sauerland "Wo lebst Du denn !?" - YouTube

Nach dem Studium auch wieder back 2 the roots, wir haben hier wirklich alles. Und mit dem Motorrad kann man hier auch sehr viel erleben.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Januar 2013)

Noch genau 3 Monate und dann brennt der Asphalt wieder!!!
.
..
... noch viel zu lange!! 

Frohes Neues und immer auf der Verkehr achten!


----------



## >ExX< (1. Januar 2013)

Sauerland ist fürs motorrad fahren nicht die schlechteste adresse, aber außer viel wald gibts hier eher nicht so viel ^^

Ich hoffe die eine maschine bei mobile ist noch da, ich werde da die nächsten tage mal hin anrufen oder so

Frohes neues

Bin vielleicht auch auf der messe in dortmund, weis ich aber noch nicht genau


----------



## the.hai (1. Januar 2013)

Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut, was ich an Klamotten habe:

- als Zweiteiler-Kombi die Vanucci ART XI
http://motoklika.com.pl/product/image/470/2495056736.jpg

- als Handschuhe die Vanucci Profi II, im Sommer denkste du fährst ohne Handschuhe^^
VANUCCI PROFI II - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit

- als Helm den SHARK RSI, aber natürlich mit verspiegelten Visier^^
http://www.motostore.com.br/images/product/SH351S_1500.jpg

- als Stiefel die Puma Roadster, verdammt leicht und luftig, passt auch nem Plattfußindianer wie mir, was mir bei der Suche alles erschwert hatte
Puma Roadster - FC-Moto Shop

P.S. Frohet Neuet!


----------



## Low (1. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7LxAdTdDgI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Guck die den zweiten Film an, wir haben die geilsten Motorradstrecken in DE.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StwxS6Vd3_w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## seventyseven (1. Januar 2013)

Nichts geht beim Motorradfahren über den Schwarzwald (zumindest in DE)


----------



## the.hai (1. Januar 2013)

Berlin-B1-Richtung Polen-vor Grenze nach Norden wegknickenen-bis Schiffshebewerk Niederfinow/Kloster Chorin und dann wieder über die Dörfer nach Berlin zurück.

Das ist meine "Standardstrecke" und nicht so bewaldet. Ich bin eher der Fan von freien Feldern mit ner Strasse durch.

In Australien wäre ich gerne mal Motorrad gefahren  zwar heiß, aber schöne Landschaften.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (1. Januar 2013)

In 143 Tagen beginnt wieder IOMTT. Wird das eigentlich in DE auch im TV ausgestrahlt? Kenne das nur von diversen Online Streams.


----------



## STSLeon (1. Januar 2013)

Leider nein. Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer ordentlichen Übertragung


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2013)

Eifel, ist klasse. Die Ecke um den Nürburgring, Blankenheim, Münstereifel, Schleiden... egal, Eifel ist ein Bikerparadies.


----------



## Low (1. Januar 2013)

Eifel ist sehr geil ja 
Deutschland hat schon schöne Ecken zum Fahren außerhalb der Ballungsgebiete


----------



## the.hai (1. Januar 2013)

Ich war einmal in Thüringen unterwegs, irgendwo zwischen Erfurt und Ohrdruf. Das war auch ne schöne Ecke.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Januar 2013)

Hab jetzt mal den Verkäufer dieser Maschine kontaktiert, hoffentlich schreibt er zurück, und hoffentlich ist die karre noch da^^

was meint ihr wie weit man runterhandeln kann?


----------



## Low (1. Januar 2013)

Der Preis klingt total fair. 2004, wenige km, scheckheftgepflegt und abs für 3.100...wenn überhaupt handeln dann der Preis für die drossel, viel geht da bestimmt nicht


----------



## >ExX< (1. Januar 2013)

ja, macht nen richtig guten Eindruck die Maschine, würde ich auch sofort für den Preis mitnehmen 

hatte heute nochmal geguckt und das Motorrad erst nicht wiedergefunden wegen falschen Einstellungen, hatte mich total geärgert.
Ich hoffe der schreibt morgen zurück,dann vielleicht dieses WE schon dahinfahren und der Gerät angucken


----------



## Klutten (2. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Edit: Muss ich die Drossel noch extra eintragen lassen oder reicht es wenn ich das Gutachten davon mitführe?


 
Muss eingetragen werden. Ist aber eine einfache Änderungsabnahme nach §19(3) StVZO und kostet ca. 40-50€. Danach musst du nochmals die ZB I ändern lassen, was auch ~20€ kostet.


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

Reicht es nicht wenn man das gutachten vom Tüv einfach mitführt


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht wenn man das gutachten vom Tüv einfach mitführt


 
Nein, das muss alles eingetragen werden, da das Motorrad ja auch andere Papiere bekommt.

Der TÜV prüft ob überhaupt und wenn dann auch fachgemäß eine Drossel verbaut ist. Dann bescheinigt er dir das und damit gehste dann zur Zulassungsstelle und beantragst neue Papiere.

Meistens kann man das alles aber schon in einem Rutsch bei nem Motorradhändler machen lassen, kostet nur geringfügig mehr, als hätte man selber die komplette Fahrerei.


----------



## watercooled (2. Januar 2013)

Fragt doch mal Klutten.


----------



## Klutten (2. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht wenn man das gutachten vom Tüv einfach mitführt


 
Warum habe ich das in dem Beitrag darüber wohl geschrieben?  

... solche Eintragungen gehören zu meinem Tagesgeschäft.


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

Stimmt


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

So, ich werd mich dann wohl auch langsam entscheiden müssen: 

Motorrad: Honda, CBF 1000, SC58, Benzin,

Motorrad: Honda, CBF 1000, A, Benzin,

Aber erstmal müsst ich auch meine CBF600S verkaufen.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Januar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Muss eingetragen werden. Ist aber eine einfache Änderungsabnahme nach §19(3) StVZO und kostet ca. 40-50€. Danach musst du nochmals die ZB I ändern lassen, was auch ~20€ kostet.


 
Ok, danke.
Was ist denn wenn ich die Maschine wieder entdrosseln will?
Muss ich dann alles wieder umtragen lassen und vom Tüv abnehmen lassen?


the.hai schrieb:


> Nein, das muss alles eingetragen werden, da das Motorrad ja auch andere Papiere bekommt.
> 
> Der TÜV prüft ob überhaupt und wenn dann auch fachgemäß eine Drossel verbaut ist. Dann bescheinigt er dir das und damit gehste dann zur Zulassungsstelle und beantragst neue Papiere.
> 
> Meistens kann man das alles aber schon in einem Rutsch bei nem Motorradhändler machen lassen, kostet nur geringfügig mehr, als hätte man selber die komplette Fahrerei.


 
Wie kontolliert der Tüv das denn mit der Drossel?
Leistungsprüfstand oder friemelt der die Karre auseinander?^^

btw. an deiner stelle würde ich die erste Maschine nehmen


----------



## DerKuckuck (2. Januar 2013)

Mitn Bremsen- und Leistungsprüfstand recht einfach herauszufinden. Jede Prüfstelle hat sowas.
Was mit den Papieren zu tun ist kann dir der Prüfer sagen. Bei Einzelabnahmen reicht das mitführen des Gutachtens. Wenn man sowieso neue Papiere erhält dann eintragen lassen.


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> Was ist denn wenn ich die Maschine wieder entdrosseln will?
> Muss ich dann alles wieder umtragen lassen und vom Tüv abnehmen lassen?
> 
> ...



Ja, beim ENTDROSSELN muss das ganze auch wieder umgetragen werden.

und warum die erste? die zweite hat halt komplette neue pötte


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (2. Januar 2013)

Dann schreib ich halt a mal was hier rein xDD 

Fahr derzeit noch gedrosselte 6er Kawa Ninja  

Bald darf ich se endlich offen fahrn  

Merkt man den Unterschied dann ???


----------



## Metalic (2. Januar 2013)

Keine Panik, da wirst du schon einen Unterschied merken


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Dann schreib ich halt a mal was hier rein xDD
> 
> Fahr derzeit noch gedrosselte 6er Kawa Ninja
> 
> ...



Welche Ninja denn? jetzte 34ps, danach ?ps. egal wieviel, aber das merkt man^^

Den Wechsel bei meienr CBF600 von 34 auf 78ps haste jedenfalls deutlich gemerkt. bei dir sollte sich ja die leistung deutlich mehr als verdoppeln oder?


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

Klar, die Kawa hat über 110 PS xD, gibt Baujahre die haben mit RAM-Air System 136ps

Die Ninja ist auch bald mein baby


----------



## >ExX< (2. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ja, beim ENTDROSSELN muss das ganze auch wieder umgetragen werden.
> 
> und warum die erste? die zweite hat halt komplette neue pötte


 
die erste würde ich nehmen weil die noch nicht umgekippt ist.
wenn bei der einen nichts mehr zu sehen ist von dem umkipper, dann kannste auch die zweite nehmen wegen billiger und so^^

wann wolltest du denn deine cbf 600 verkaufen?

@low: welches baujahr wird deine denn?


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> die erste würde ich nehmen weil die noch nicht umgekippt ist.
> wenn bei der einen nichts mehr zu sehen ist von dem umkipper, dann kannste auch die zweite nehmen wegen billiger und so^^
> 
> wann wolltest du denn deine cbf 600 verkaufen?
> ...



Meine CBF600S wird dann wohl noch vor März verkauft, damit ich mit der neuen durchstarten kann. Ich kann sie mal morgen in meinen VK Thread aufnehmen. Ich muss nur noch klären inwieweit meine Koffer an das neue MöpMöp passen würden.

Meine ist auch schonmal umgekippt, das ist halb so wild, die 2/3 kleinen Kratzer.


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

Gucken wie viel Geld ich hab, würde gerne Baujahr 2005+ wegen dem neuen Tacho und der anti-hopping kuplung. Denke mein Vater gibt mir noch geld  

Außerdem hab ich den Auftrag bekommen den Dachboden auszumisten, d.h. ich Verkauf alles mit Wert und das Geld darf ich behalten. Eine Heißmangel und und und


----------



## Metalic (2. Januar 2013)

Ich würd halt gleich zu Anfang kein so teures holen. Kommt immer sch... wenn man sich mit der neuen Maschine und ganz frisch gedrucktem Führerschein nach kurzer Zeit das erste Mal lang macht. Das tut in der Seele weh wenn das Motorrad teuer war


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

2005 ist jetzt auch nicht mehr sooo teuer, Tacho würde ich aber schon gerne mit Ganganzeige haben


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich würd halt gleich zu Anfang kein so teures holen. Kommt immer sch... wenn man sich mit der neuen Maschine und ganz frisch gedrucktem Führerschein nach kurzer Zeit das erste Mal lang macht. Das tut in der Seele weh wenn das Motorrad teuer war


 
Naja wenn man gleich Vollkasko mitnimmt, geht das ja noch^^


----------



## Metalic (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn das nicht so teuer wär...
Denn irgendwie gehört es dazu, sich irgendwann mal lang zu machen


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht so teuer wär...
> Denn irgendwie gehört es dazu, sich irgendwann mal lang zu machen


 
Naja gut, ich hab mit ner Simson S50 2Jahre Fahren gelernt (Sommer UND Winter). In der Zeit hatte ich mich 3-4mal lang gemacht, einmal als schwerer Verkehrsunfall und die anderen Male nur bei Glatteis oder Dummheit^^.

Dann kam die CBF und mit der habe ich mich auch nur einmal gepackt, natürlich unverschuldeter Verkehrsunfall.... mit der neuen seit 2 Jahren nicht, toi toi toi

Trotzdem von Anfang an ne Vollkasko (500/150€). Es ist halt die ersten jahre sehr teuer, wiird aber rasch billiger. Im ersten Jahr hatte ich über 500€, im dritten jetzte würden es bei der 600er nur knappe 300€ sein mit jeweils SF1. mit dem wechsel auf die 1000er werdens wohl aber wieder über 500€^^


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

Glaub da rufe ich mal an, 2005er wird doch schon teuer 
Kawasaki ZX 6 R ZX 636 Ninja als Sportler/Supersportler in Grüneck



Bei vielen Motorrädern sehe ich immer das Leute ein Armband  (z.b. Kawasaki Ninja)auf die bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter gezogen haben. Reine Optik oder hat das einen Hintergrund?


----------



## watercooled (2. Januar 2013)

Windchill


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

Ist das denn schlimm wenn die gekühlt wird durch den Wind?


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Ist das denn schlimm wenn die gekühlt wird durch den Wind?


 
guckst du  Schweißband Um Den Bremsflüssigkeitbehälter?! - Allgemeines Palaver - Yamaha R6Club - größtes R6 Forum

entweder wegen Optik oder schutz vor austretender Flüssigkeit.


Höre ich heute aber zum ersten Mal, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

Man lernt immer dazu


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2013)

So, ich habs übers Herz gebracht und erstmal inseriert  
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/m...88168-d3HX9qNeIPMjESz9KZlB-mycas47-1_c01_4201

Motorrad: Honda, CBF 600, CBF600S ABS, Benzin,

Denn bevor ich mir zum März ne Neue kaufe, muss die Alte definitiv weg sein.


----------



## Low (3. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal gelegt in eurer 25kw Zeit?


----------



## mülla1 (3. Januar 2013)

Nope ich nicht  aber ein jahr danach... Kam aber auch wegen der Umstellung auf supersportler... War in der Anfangsphase als ich noch nicht an die maschine gewöhnt war... Und dann nen lowsider in einer linkskurve bei ca 60  hab aber ausser nen verstauchten grossen Zeh nichts abbekommen 



Low schrieb:


> Ist das denn schlimm wenn die gekühlt wird durch den Wind?


 
Oh man  ist wirklich nen PC Forum hier ne?  nichts für ungut... Aber erstens ist der Behälter ein ausgleichsbehälter weshalb da schonmal aufgrund des bremsens nichts warm wird. Und zweitens ist die bremsflüssigkeit ja extra dafür gemacht bei jeder Temperatur seine Dienst zu verrichten  
Da merkst du schon eher die Ausdehnung der bremsleitungen wenn alles schön warm ist und du dementsprechend in dir Eisen haust  das ganze nennt sich dann fading und ist mir auf der renne des öfteren mal passiert  bis ich dann die pumpe und die Leitungen getauscht hab.. 
Naja egal... Wozu man das schweissband darüber macht ist einfach Optik und weil es gut passt  an meiner gixxer hatte ich nen spongebob schweissband... Kam immer gut bei den Motorrad Treffs


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2013)

Noch nicht, aber ein paar Mal wars echt knapp.

Zweimal hätten mich die Motorschutzbügel schon fast ausgehebelt, einmal hats mir das Hinterrad schon abgehoben. Die werden zur nächsten Saison sofort abgeschraubt.


----------



## Low (3. Januar 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Nope ich nicht  aber ein jahr danach... Kam aber auch wegen der Umstellung auf supersportler... War in der Anfangsphase als ich noch nicht an die maschine gewöhnt war... Und dann nen lowsider in einer linkskurve bei ca 60  hab aber ausser nen verstauchten grossen  Zeh nichts abbekommen



Was bist du denn vorher gefahren? Und was hatte der Unfall genau mit Supersportler zutun


----------



## Metalic (3. Januar 2013)

Ja mit meiner ersten Maschine habe ich mich nach 3 Wochen einmal lang gemacht. Das geht so schnell.


----------



## Low (3. Januar 2013)

Was ist denn passiert? Bist du aus der Kurve gerutscht oder rad blockiert?


----------



## mülla1 (3. Januar 2013)

Ehm kamen so ein paar Faktoren zu tragen die häufig dafür sorgen das sich viele supersportler Neulinge erstmal packen. 
Ich kam von ner Bandit.. Dementsprechend kanntr ich mehr Gefühl auf dem Hinterrad.
Dann die neue sitzposition. Sitzt ja fast auf der Gabel vorne.. Dazu dann noch mehr Power und die spitzere bzw. Agressivere leistungsentfaltung. 
Das sind alles solche Faktoren mit denen man zwar gut klarkommen kann, aber nur wenn alles andere stimmt was bei mir nicht der Fall war. Bei mir waren die reifen dann noch kalt, die ich nebenbei gesagt auch nicht kannte (Bridgestone 016... Kannste total knicken die dinger), und zusätzlich hatten die Tannen gerade ihre Pollen gefühlt alle gleichzeitig rausgelassen sodass auf der Strasse ein leicht gelblicher Schleier lag. Naja wegen sowas hat man dann nicht allzu viel grip.. Dann noch ne relativ unbekannte maschine wie oben beschrieben und ab geht's....


----------



## Heretic (3. Januar 2013)

Mir ist bisher nixpassiert. Einmal ist die Karre zwar umgekippt. Das passierte aber aufm Rasen.  

Mein Bruder meinte immer ich fahre die noch zu schrott. Mitlerweile bin ich durch siene Wette 50Euro reicher


----------



## Metalic (3. Januar 2013)

Mein Vorderrad ist blockiert.
Allerdings war das auch total dämlich von mir. Wir haben einen ziemlich großen Hof mit einer langen Auffahrt die dann direkt auf die Bundesstraße geht. Ich fahr mit gutem Tempo auf die Hauptstraße zu und will bremsen, nur kommt es nicht so gut wenn man auf rutschigem Moos vorne zu stark bremst. Zack lag ich da. Mein erster Gedanke war: Hoffentlich hat das keine gesehen... 

War also halb so wild. Fußbremse war leicht verbogen und der Bremshebel ist weg gebrochen. Ansonsten hat nur mein Ego was abbekommen


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2013)

Was muss man eigentlich beim Kettenwechsel so alles beachten? Bei mir ist nächste Saison wohl ne neue fällig. -.-

@mülla: Schon gemacht bei deiner Bandit?


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2013)

Bei nem Kettenwechsel sollten die Ritzel mitgewechselt werden und danach wieder das Spiel ordentlich einstellen.


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2013)

Ich nehm gleich nen kompletten Satz mit Ritzel und Kettenrad bzw kauf alles einzeln, je nach Preis. Was ich aber auf jeden Fall nehm ist ne geschlossene Kette. Dafür muss bei mir das Hinterrad ausgebaut werden. Kann ich das danach einfach wieder einbauen und die Kette spannen?


----------



## computertod (3. Januar 2013)

wie lange sollte eig so n Kettensatz ca. halten?

was macht man eig. am besten, wenn die bremse nicht betätigt ist und sich das Rad nur schwer drehen lässt und dabei schön quitscht?
macht meine sowohl hinten als auch vorne...
Beläge sind angeblich neue drauf und scheiben wurden anscheinend auch schon mal gewechselt


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2013)

Deine Räder drehen sich schwer ohne Gang drinn und ohne Bremse? Also so leicht wie beim Fahrrad sollten gehn sie natürlich nicht, aber wirklich schwer natüröich auch nicht.

Ist evtl die Achse zu fest angezogen? oder bremst die bremse auch ohne betätigung?


----------



## computertod (3. Januar 2013)

naja, ich muss schon mit beiden händen gut kraft aufwenden um eins der räder zu drehen

muss ich mir nochmal genau anschaun


----------



## the.hai (4. Januar 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> naja, ich muss schon mit beiden händen gut kraft aufwenden um eins der räder zu drehen
> 
> muss ich mir nochmal genau anschaun


 
Das klingt definitiv nicht in Ordnung, zur Sicherheit würde ich mal ne Werkstatt ranlassen.


----------



## mülla1 (4. Januar 2013)

@moe:
Soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab gibt es für die Bandit geschlossene, sog endlosketten. Wenn ein Wechsel dann aber auch gleich mit neuen Ritzeln. Wenn du ein wenig schraubererfahrung hast kannst du das schnell selbst machen.. Einzig mit dem motorritzel wird es schonmal knifflig  
Solltest du dir Kette nieten müssen lass das wen machen der Kelle davon hat.. Von schraubverbindungen würde ich abraten. Mir ist schon eins gerissen (damals auf ner crosser).. Das war nicht so schön


----------



## moe (4. Januar 2013)

Wann muss so ne Kette denn runter? Ich hab immer noch die originale drauf, aber auch erst ~18.000km runter. Allerdings "schmatzt" das Motorritzel wenn ich die Maschine schiebe und die Kette wirft trotz Kettenöler Rost aus.
Ich mach dann schon alles komplett, also Endloskette und Ritzel, die kosten ja nicht viel. Selber machen ist eh klar.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Januar 2013)

So, sonntag  guck ich mir die maschine an. Wenn se ok ist nehm ich die direkt mit 

Könnt ihr mir tipps geben worauf ich achten muss?


----------



## mülla1 (4. Januar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Wann muss so ne Kette denn runter? Ich hab immer noch die originale drauf, aber auch erst ~18.000km runter. Allerdings "schmatzt" das Motorritzel wenn ich die Maschine schiebe und die Kette wirft trotz Kettenöler Rost aus.
> Ich mach dann schon alles komplett, also Endloskette und Ritzel, die kosten ja nicht viel. Selber machen ist eh klar.


 
Ach 18000 Kilometer ist noch nicht das meiste.. Bei guter Pflege kann eine Kette auch mal 30000 mitmachen.. Belastungsartbedingt natürlich (eine Kette auf ner rennsemmel hält natürlich nicht so lange wie auf so nem Opa bmw mopped)... 
Ehm erkennen kannst du es erstmal am Ritzel. Die nutzen sich ab und die Eingriffe, dass bzw Zähne für die Kettenglieder sind nicht mehr so schön geformt sondern werden langsam so haifischflossenähnlich. Zweitens kannst du an der gespannten Kette auf dem Ritzel erkennen ob die Kette sich schon gelängt hat. Einfach mal mit einem Schraubendreher die Kette auf dem grossen Ritzel nach hinten versuchen wegzuschieben. Wenn sich die Kette so ne 0,7 bis 1cm bewegen läßt isse durch.. 
Und die dritte methode:
Du fährst geradeaus, hälst das Gas und somit die Geschwindigkeit gleich und die maschine hat ein konstantfahrruckeln. Also ruckelt immer leicht vor und zurück.. Dann ist die Kette auch ungleichmäßig gelängt und sollte weg


----------



## the.hai (4. Januar 2013)

Bremsbelag, alle Dichtungen, Kratzer an Unfall/umkippstellen?, Kupplung/Bremsen/Motor (Testfahrt), Reifenschäden?

Wann hat das Ding die letzte Inspektion und oder TÜV gehabt?


----------



## Metalic (4. Januar 2013)

Welche schaust du dir denn an? Die 2000er Kawa?


----------



## >ExX< (4. Januar 2013)

die hier

Tüv das letzte mal vor 1 Jahr und 2 Monaten.


----------



## Low (4. Januar 2013)

Kennst du keinen den du fragen kannst ob er mit kommt? Bei mir kommt mein Fahrlehrer mit und guckt sich die an.


----------



## the.hai (4. Januar 2013)

Bei 17oookm sollte sie schon fast nen neuen Satz reifen bekommen. 

CBF600 typisch ist das Keck, schau ob die Lampe hinten festsitzt, da schlagen die Gummis manchmal aus. Wurde bei mir am anfang gleich nachgebessert, danach war ruhe.


----------



## mülla1 (4. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Bei 17oookm sollte sie schon fast nen neuen Satz reifen bekommen.


 
Inwiefern ist das gemeint?  also ich verbrate auf 7000km einen vorderreifen und auf 3500km einen Hinterreifen  öfter auch mal weniger Kilometer wenn richtig angeheizt wird


----------



## Metalic (4. Januar 2013)

Erinnert mich bloß nicht an die Reifen. Die sind bei meiner neuen Maschine auch dran im Frühjahr. Zum Glück bekomm ich die vom Großhändler zum Einkaufspreis


----------



## the.hai (4. Januar 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das gemeint?  also ich verbrate auf 7000km einen vorderreifen und auf 3500km einen Hinterreifen  öfter auch mal weniger Kilometer wenn richtig angeheizt wird


 
Fährst du ne Rennmaschine? Sporttourer reifen sind härter und halten länger. ich glaube ich hab meine bei der ersten cbf600 nach 13/14oookm runtwer gehbat.


----------



## Low (4. Januar 2013)

Glaubt er fährt die gleiche die ich mir holen will. Also ja Supersportler


----------



## >ExX< (4. Januar 2013)

Ok das rücklicht, werde ich drauf achten

@low: doch, eventuell kommt mein bruder mit wenn er zeit hat^^


----------



## apostoli (5. Januar 2013)

Könnt ihr was zum Verbrauch eurer Bikes sagen?
Habt ihr mal einen Richtwert wieviel L für 100km verbraucht werden?


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

bei deiner z750 kannste je nach fahrweise mit 5-7l rechnen

ich finde das ist bei motorrädern sowas von enortm vom fahrerabhähnig, weil du so ein riesen drehzahlband hast.

ich hab meine 600er schon mit knapp 5l/100km geschafft, dann aber nur landstrasse mit "tempomatenhand" und beschleunigen im 5/6. gang. für "wutausritte" hat sie dann halt mal locker 7l genommen, das war auch landstrasse, aber das getriebe hatte nur die ersten 3 gänge gesehn^^


----------



## apostoli (5. Januar 2013)

Da ich einen langen Arbeitsweg habe, wär es ja schön wenn ich die 5l irgendwie schaffe. Mein Golf 4 Diesel schafft die 5l nicht ganz 

@ the.hai

was holst du dir jetzt für ein Moped, wenn du deins verkauft hast ?


----------



## Metalic (5. Januar 2013)

Mit meiner alten XT habe ich im Schnitt 5-6L verbraucht, was meiner Ansicht nach eine ganze Menge für die 600er XT ist. Mal schauen was die nächste Saison mit dem Sportler bringt. Mit 6 L rechne ich auf alle Fälle. Ein zweistelliger Bereich sollte aber absolut kein Problem sein wenn man ab und zu mal ein wenig am Gashahn zuckt.


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> @ the.hai
> 
> was holst du dir jetzt für ein Moped, wenn du deins verkauft hast ?


 
Die große Schwester von meiner: CBF1000 ABS ;

In schwarz oder weiß ab BJ2011 z.B. Motorrad: Honda, CBF 1000, A, Benzin,


----------



## apostoli (5. Januar 2013)

Sieht schon gut aus der Gerät. Wenn du deine los wirst musst du ja kaum was drauf zahlen. Drücke dir die daumen das es dir gelingt.


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

na ich erstmal, obwohl ich auch ohne koffer nochmal inserieren werde. die kann ich ja an der 1000er auch benutzen, brauch nur neue halterungen.

dann fällt natürlich der preis noch um einiges.


----------



## apostoli (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Saison beginnt, können ja mal ein Treffen organisieren  Ich fahre fast jeden Tag bei dir vorbei. 
Momentan bastle ich neue Blinker und ein Kennzeichenhalter an, so probiere ich mir die Zeit bis dahin zu versüßen.


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

Du fängst ja schon an wie mein Finanzberater gestern inner Sparkasse^^

Der hat mir auch sofort von Touren erzählt und organisiert hier in S-Dorf auch immer Ausfahrten im Sommer. Der hat ne MT01 auch ein schöner Gerät


----------



## apostoli (5. Januar 2013)

Na nicht ganz so schlimm. Ich hab vom treffen erzählt, nicht von Touren. Bei mir wird das Mopped eher so ein mittel zum Zweck verbunden mit spaß  Längere Touren möchte ich eigentlich keine machen. Aber mal sehen...


----------



## moe (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich normal fahre braucht meine 600er Bandit 5-6l, auf Tagestouren oder wenns in der rechten Hand juckt auch mal 8l. 
Wobei tanken bei mir kein großes Problem ist bei nem 20l Tank. Wenn ich mit nem Kumpel (CBR900) und meinem Bruder (XT500) auf Tour gehe muss ich nur jedes zweite bis dritte Mal nachfüllen.


----------



## mülla1 (5. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Fährst du ne Rennmaschine? Sporttourer reifen sind härter und halten länger. ich glaube ich hab meine bei der ersten cbf600 nach 13/14oookm runtwer gehbat.


 
Jap genau... Eine gsx-r. Wobei die jetzt verkauft worden ist und im Frühjahr wollte ich mir mal eine donnerbüchse aus dem Hause ktm zulegen 
War die cbf da noch gedrosselt? Ich hab mich damals schwer um geguckt als die maschine dann offen war.. Plötzlich gingen die Hinterreifen ganz ganz schnell weg


----------



## Low (5. Januar 2013)

Wieso steigt man von einer suzuki gsx-r auf ktm um :O
Oder willst du dir sowas wieder holen
http://www.ktm.com/de/superbike/1190-rc8-r-eu/highlights.html


----------



## Metalic (5. Januar 2013)

Ist mal was anderes einen Crosser zu fahren und KTM baut da schon geile Dinge. Selbst wenn man damit nicht ins Gelände geht, die reinen Crosser von KTM machen auch auf der Straße Spaß. Ein Bekannter hat eine Maschine von den Österreichern mit ~65PS bei vielleicht 150kg. Das Ding geht so ab  Dann noch Supermoto Reifen und los gehts.

War auch am überlegen mir statt der R1 eine KTM mit ordentlich Dampf zu holen, aber ist wie bei Ducati, sobald eines von Beidem drauf steht bezahlst ne Menge Geld


----------



## computertod (6. Januar 2013)

so, wollten gerade die Bremsanlage von meinem Moped wieder gangbar machen, vorne funktioniert nu wieder alles und hinten sind die beläge fertig
um allerdings an den hinteren Bremssattel zu gelangen mussten wir den Endtopf demontieren, da ist dann aber gleich Krümerseitig das Rohr abgerissen und ein lösen der Schelle war damit überflüssig 
naja, wirds übern Winter wenigstens nicht langweilig


----------



## mülla1 (6. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Wieso steigt man von einer suzuki gsx-r auf ktm um :O
> Oder willst du dir sowas wieder holen
> http://www.ktm.com/de/superbike/1190-rc8-r-eu/highlights.html


 
Ach das hat mehrere Gründe. Erstmal will ich mal einen Motor der auch Dampf hat ohne das man ihn ohne ende ausquetschen muss. Dann war ich mit der gixxer viel zu schnell unterwegs  also auch auf Landstraßen im Tiefflug usw usw. Ganz zu schweigen von kurvenreichen strecken. Mit der vollverkleidung merkst halt nix von der Geschwindigkeit . Dann hab ich in letzter zeit immer viel meine Freundin mitgenommen was für sie natürlich nicht besonders angenehm war. Muss man halt leidensfähig sein auf so ner Sportler als Sozia  
Deswegen soll es jetzt was werden wie die superduke :
Fahrwerk wie ein Sportler (voll einstellbar etc) 
Zweizylinder mit ordentlich bums (ich bin das Ding gefahren. Meine Herren! muss ich euch sagen) 
Zweimann tauglich
Geile bremsanlage.. Mit Japanern nicht zu vergleichen 
Fährt nicht jeder und sieht geil aus


----------



## Metalic (6. Januar 2013)

War bei mir auch in der engeren Wahl die Super Duke. Im "klassischen"  KTM orange sieht die einfach geil aus.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2013)

so, hab heute die Honda CBF 600 gekauft


----------



## Metalic (6. Januar 2013)

Na dann Glückwunsch 

Konntest noch ein wenig handeln?


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2013)

Danke, ja ein wenig ging noch.

von 3100€ auf 2950€

Aber die ist wirklich tip top in Schuss.

Komplett Scheckheft gepflegt, keine Kratzer, nichts 

Reifen fast komplett neu.

Schnurrt  los wie ein Kätzchen, ich fands schon fast dreißt dass ich ihm 2900€ vorgeschlagen hab 

das einzigste was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, dass die Scheibe leichte Kratzer vom drüberwischen hat, aber ich guck ja eh drüber hinweg


----------



## Metalic (6. Januar 2013)

Bist auch eine Runde gefahren?


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> das einzigste was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, dass die Scheibe leichte Kratzer vom drüberwischen hat, aber ich guck ja eh drüber hinweg


 
das ist das einzige Mano der CBFs, einmal mit Lappen über die Scheibe und schon haste Kratzer  aber naja, das ist zu vernachlässigen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, war ja ne PC38 jetzte wa?


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2013)

aber sicher doch 

Das ABS ist aber nicht ganz so agressiv wie bei der BMW F 650 GS

@hai: danke, ja, ist ne PC 38 

Edit: Was ist denn die FIN Nummer?
Will mir jetzt die 35kw Drossel bei alpha technik bestellen....

Edit2: Achso, Fahrzeugidentifikationsnummer ^^


----------



## apostoli (6. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Möge sie die Treue Dienste leisten und viel Spaß bereiten.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2013)

Danke

Ich werde nächstes WE oder so mal nen paar fotos machen.

Kann ich mein motorrad eigentlich auch anmelden wenn ich noch gar keine haftpflichtversicherung abgeschlossen hab?
Oder braucht die zulassungsstelle einen versicherungsnachweis?


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich werde nächstes WE oder so mal nen paar fotos machen.
> 
> ...


 
Um etwas zuzulassen brauchst du nen versuicherungsnachweis natürlich.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2013)

Und für die versicherung muss ich wohl erst zur tüv abnahme oder?


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2013)

Für ne Zulassung brauchste TÜV, versicherung geht auch so.

Du kannst ja gerne was versichern, ohne dass du es im verkehr fahren darfst. ist dem versicherer doch egal


----------



## >ExX< (7. Januar 2013)

Dann ist gut, dann kann ich zum tüv und dann direkt zur zulassungsstelle, weils im gleichen ort ist.

Wäre blöd gewesen wenn ich erst zum tüv müsste, dann zur versicherung und dann zur zulassungsstelle 

Wäre für mich einiges mehr an strecke


----------



## mülla1 (8. Januar 2013)

So hab mir gestern mal die donnerbüchse aus dem Hause ktm angeguckt... Das Angebot ist wirklich fair also denke ich ich werde zuschlagen...
Die maschine im angehängten Bild soll es werden  ist von einem Bekannten von mir... Relativ viel Zubehör und wenig Kilometer  dazu schon ne passende auspuffanlage dran  die hätte ich eh als erstes geändert...
Ist zwar nicht das Modell ab 08 was ich haben wollte, aber dadurch das ich nur 2km fahren muss und hab das Ding reicht mir die für den preis  die nächste Saison geht also auf zweizylindrigem donnergrollen los


----------



## STSLeon (8. Januar 2013)

Böse Duke, da kannst du Reisschüsseln ärgern ohne Ende, sieh aber zu, dass die nächste Tanke nie weit weg ist. Das Ding säuft wie ein Sportwagen.


----------



## Metalic (8. Januar 2013)

Heißes Geschoss  Aber bitte was soll der blöde Tankrucksack da drauf...


----------



## ich558 (8. Januar 2013)

Sehr geiles Gerät  Soll aber in Test auch mal 8l brauchen  Ist das die 990er?


----------



## Low (8. Januar 2013)

Kostetet eine 1000 ccm Maschine viel mehr als eine 600 ccm in der Versicherung, Steuern,..?


----------



## STSLeon (8. Januar 2013)

Bei der Steuer macht es rund 30 Euro aus, also nicht die Welt. Versicherung ist von dir und deiner Schadensfreiheitsklasse abhängig, sowie von der Maschine an sich. Wenn man lange unfallfrei gefahren ist, ist die 1000ccm nicht unbedingt teurer als ne 600ccm Maschine.


----------



## Low (8. Januar 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Bei der Steuer macht es rund 30 Euro aus, also nicht die Welt. Versicherung ist von dir und deiner Schadensfreiheitsklasse abhängig, sowie von der Maschine an sich. Wenn man lange unfallfrei gefahren ist, ist die 1000ccm nicht unbedingt teurer als ne 600ccm Maschine.



Aber eine Yamaha R1 ist glaube zu übertrieben für den Anfang, bekannter verkauft die. Schöne blaue yamaha


----------



## mülla1 (8. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Gerät  Soll aber in Test auch mal 8l brauchen  Ist das die 990er?


 
Ach sch... Auf Verbrauch  Hobby ist Hobby 
Ehm der tankrucksack kommt noch ab versprochen  ich hab auch noch Winterpläne also da tut sich auch noch was  mal schauen was es noch so gibt das man dran basteln kann...
Ehm die Tausender macht steuermäßig nicht viel aus.. Wie sich die Versicherung ändert kann ich noch nicht sagen.. Gefühlsmäßig wurde ich sagen da tut sich nicht viel weil die gleiche kW Zahl wie bei der gixxer da steht


----------



## moe (8. Januar 2013)

Bei Motorrädern ist die Versicherung bei größerem Hubraum schon teurer, allerdings steigts erst über 1000ccm richtig an. Was hier eher maßgeblich ist, ist die Leistung.


----------



## Low (8. Januar 2013)

2 Jahre 48 PS und dann 150 PS

Ich ruf aber die Tage bei meiner Versicherung an, die sollten das ja wissen


----------



## moe (8. Januar 2013)

So stark gedrosselt ist die Versicherung immer billig.  Ich bezahl für meine 600er@34PS auch nur knapp 150 Taler/Saison (März-Oktober).


----------



## apostoli (8. Januar 2013)

Für meine Z750 @ 106 PS zahle ich 200 Euro für März bis Oktober.


----------



## the.hai (8. Januar 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Für meine Z750 @ 106 PS zahle ich 200 Euro für März bis Oktober.


 Nur haftpflicht oder sogar mit TK?^^

ich bin mit meiner 600er momentan bei ca.300€ märz-oktober (sf1 und 300/150 vk/tk)
die cbf1000 mit unter 100ps kostet das doppelte und die mit 107ps (cbf1000f) nochmal das doppelte^^

Ich überlege jetzte nämlich auf die CBF1000F zu setzen, bin grad mit Händlern in Verhandlung, zwecks "moppedtausch mit Zuzahlung"


----------



## mülla1 (8. Januar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> So stark gedrosselt ist die Versicherung immer billig.  Ich bezahl für meine 600er@34PS auch nur knapp 150 Taler/Saison (März-Oktober).


 
Das hab ich für die offene gixxer mit 125ps durch das ganze Jahr bezahlt, also ohne Saison Kennzeichen  und dir Versicherung war teilkasko ohne Selbstbeteiligung ;


----------



## moe (8. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch TK o. SB, aber nur SF1 und ich bin unter 25.


----------



## apostoli (8. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Nur haftpflicht oder sogar mit TK?^^



Mit Tk.


----------



## Low (11. Januar 2013)

Ich saß heute auf einer ZX10R Bj. 2004 mit glaube 170 Ps. Händler will 4.000€ dafür haben. Viel teurer als ich mich vorgestellt haben für mein Motorrad dafür bequemer als die gsx r 600 auf der ich schon saß


----------



## Metalic (11. Januar 2013)

Diese Maschinen willst du aber doch nicht drosseln oder?


----------



## Low (11. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich die 4.000 locker aus dem Ärmel.schütteln könnte ja. Grenze liegt aber bei 3-3300, lieber weniger. Die 1000 viel größer als die 600er. Hab noch eine gsxr 750 vom einem Händler in der Nähe die ich mir angucke.


----------



## Metalic (11. Januar 2013)

Bin halt nicht so der Freund vom drosseln so großer Maschinen. Ich denk immer man killt so den Motor


----------



## watercooled (11. Januar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin halt nicht so der Freund vom drosseln so großer Maschinen. Ich denk immer man killt so den Motor


 
Wie denn das?  Ist fürs Material doch die reinste Schonkur


----------



## the.hai (11. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie denn das?  Ist fürs Material doch die reinste Schonkur


 
Naja aber es ist Quatsch^^ Kauf dir was kleines, fahr sie zwei Jahre. Damit haste dann deine "Übungsstürze" und "Lehrgelder". Nach den Jahren kaufste dir was schönes Dickes, aber ne Renne mit kastrierten PS ist ein Lacher an jeder Kreuzung. Vorallem, wenn dich dann der Burgman Roller abzieht...


----------



## moe (11. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Naja aber es ist Quatsch^^ Kauf dir was kleines, fahr sie zwei Jahre. Damit haste dann deine "Übungsstürze" und "Lehrgelder". Nach den Jahren kaufste dir was schönes Dickes, aber ne Renne mit kastrierten PS ist ein Lacher an jeder Kreuzung. Vorallem, wenn dich dann der Burgman Roller abzieht...


 
Seh ich ganz genau so. Dem Motor macht das nix, der schläft da fast ein.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2013)

Hier ist die Drossel, echt unglaublich dass man für 4 unterlegscheiben 105€ bezahlen muss xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (11. Januar 2013)

Ich mach bei meinem Vater in der Firma selbst. Die dreher haben sich die alle selbst gemacht und die zeigen mir das


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2013)

und was ist mit dem Tüv Gutachten?

Machst du das auch selbst?


----------



## the.hai (11. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Ich mach bei meinem Vater in der Firma selbst. Die dreher haben sich die alle selbst gemacht und die zeigen mir das


 
Na dann viel Spass bei der Einzelabnahme der Drossel^^ kostet bestimmt mehr als ein Drosselsatz mit Gutachten.


----------



## Low (11. Januar 2013)

Bin schon der 8 der sich da drosseln selbst gemacht hat


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2013)

dann sag mir mal bescheid wie viel die abnahme kostet^^

Laut Anleitung muss ich das neue Typenschild mit der 35kW Bezeichnung über das originale der Maschine kleben, bekomm ich das in 2 Jahren auch wieder ab?


----------



## Klutten (11. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Bin schon der 8 der sich da drosseln selbst gemacht hat


 
Und wie willst du die Drossel ohne Teilegutachten eingetagen bekommen? Alphatechnik erstellt diese Fahrgestellnummer bezogen und druckt diese quer auf jede Seite des Prüfzeugnisses. Außerdem fehlt dir dann die Einbaubestätigung der Werkstatt.


----------



## the.hai (12. Januar 2013)

Wolln wir es wirklich so genau wissen, wer da mit welchem tüver schläft?

Wird ne gute alte fernabnahme sein


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2013)

Das ist sie, die neue^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (12. Januar 2013)

Schick schick


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2013)

jo 

hab grad eben noch nen bisschen Frostschutz reingetan


----------



## Low (13. Januar 2013)

Hat hier wer eine Honda CBR 900 rr Fireblade?


----------



## STSLeon (14. Januar 2013)

Hin und wieder hab ich eine


----------



## Low (14. Januar 2013)

Wieso nur hin und wieder? Wie groß bist du?


----------



## STSLeon (14. Januar 2013)

1,84 m, die Maschine gehört nicht mir. Gehört einem guten Freund. Schafft aber im Einzelhandel und darum kann ich mir das Mopped hin und wieder an einem Samstag mal schnappen.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde hier auch gerne mal meine Garage vorstellen 

Von Links nach Rechts: FJR 1300, 2 Mal EN 500, FZ1 

Allerdings wurde im Herbst die FZ1 gegen eine GSX1250 eingetauscht


----------



## xenos1 (14. Januar 2013)

Schick ^^ Hätte auch gern noch soviel Platz in der Garage. Die ist durchs Auto, ein Moped, Fahrrad und anderes Gedöns schon voll xD

Aber: Warum?  Warum 4 Motorräder? Oder gehören die alle verschiedenen Personen aus der Familie? ^^


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (14. Januar 2013)

Hi,

naja ich muss sie mir mit meiner Frau teilen.

Aber im Frühjahr gibts noch eine 600 er Drehzahlsau.

Der Trend geht halt zum Drittmoped


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte gerne ne Garage. 

Schöne Mopeds, aber wie kommt die Mischung aus FJR/GSX und EN500?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (14. Januar 2013)

Hi,

EN500 ist Kult, war mein erstes Moped und bleibt bis ich den Lappen abgebe


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> EN500 ist Kult, war mein erstes Moped und bleibt bis ich den Lappen abgebe


 
So gehts meiner S50 auch  Ich habe sie zwar "erst" 6 Jahre und ist auch seit 10 Monaten nichtmehr zugelassen, aber vlt geht sie diesen Sommer wieder auf tour 

Aber verkauft wird sie niemals^^


----------



## Low (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hab seit November gehofft das ordentlich Schnee kommt, aber jetzt wenn ich Schein machen will kommt er


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2013)

Meine Bandit wird wohl irgendwann mal dran glauben müssen. 
Aber erst fahr ich nochn Jahr mit Vogel im Motor und ne Weile offen.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (14. Januar 2013)

Hi,

unsere EN´s werden gefahren und sind-logischerweise- auch zugelassen 



moe schrieb:


> Meine Bandit wird wohl irgendwann mal dran glauben müssen.



Meine habe ich 2011 verkauft, war aber offen


----------



## Low (14. Januar 2013)

Die wollte ich mir ursprünglich auch kaufen, weiß nicht wie ich jetzt auf Supersportler gekommen bin 

http://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-in...7-01-01&maxPrice=3001&negativeFeatures=EXPORT

Glaub ich setzt mich doch mal auf eine Bandit


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2013)

Schönes, gepflegtes Bike, sieht aber n bisschen leise aus.


----------



## Low (14. Januar 2013)

An einem anderen Topf kommt man dran, bei dem Preis hat man dafür noch Geld


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2013)

Das war eigentlich auf Stephans 1200er bezogen, aber stimmt bei der Evo auch. 
Was mich allerdings noch mehr gestört hat als der Sound war die Optik vom Serienauspuff. Viel zu klobig und lang.


----------



## Low (14. Januar 2013)

Ist glaube der gleiche Topf bei uns beiden


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (15. Januar 2013)

Naja, der von der EVO ging ja noch.

Bei der GSX ist es ein Monster.

Aber ist Frauchens Sache


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2013)

Die bandit schaut echt gut aus, nur etwas viel auf der uhr^^


----------



## Low (15. Januar 2013)

Die von Mobile oder seine

Ich will eh zum Händler im umkreis von ~60km. Die hab ich nur so raus gesucht. 
Aber 41km auf einem touren Motorrad finde ich nicht zuviel


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2013)

Gemeint war die mobile.de

Find den preis wirklich ok

Obwohl die gepostete besder ist, weil neuer und so


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (15. Januar 2013)

Hi,

die GSX1250 war ein Schnäppchen-3 Monate alt mit 800 km auf der Uhr für 7000,-€ glatt 

Die schwarze Bandit hat auf dem Foto übrigens schon fast 60000km runter gehabt


----------



## the.hai (15. Januar 2013)

Hmm, irgendwe finde ich momentan einfach keine schöne CBF1000F mit 98PS Drossel und unter 200km Entfernung, so ein SCHMUUUU^^

Es sind doch nur noch 1,5 Monate...


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (16. Januar 2013)

Hi,

wie wäre es mit einer GSF1250 ?


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2013)

Wozu ist eigentlich die 98PS drossel da?


----------



## seventyseven (16. Januar 2013)

Um die Maschine auf 98PS zu drosseln ? Nicht jeder ist nach 2 Jahren sofort bereit für eine 100+ PS Rennsemmel.
Ein guter Freund meiner Schwester hat so schon 2006 sein Leben verloren.


----------



## mülla1 (16. Januar 2013)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Um die Maschine auf 98PS zu drosseln ? Nicht jeder ist nach 2 Jahren sofort bereit für eine 100+ PS Rennsemmel.
> Ein guter Freund meiner Schwester hat so schon 2006 sein Leben verloren.


 
Tschuldigung aber das muss ich jetzt mal kurz kommentieren, auch wenn es wirklich tragisch ist und ich keinen zu nahe treten will.. Aber es liegt immer noch im ermessen des Fahrers. Das Motorrad gibt nicht von alleine Gas. Abgesehen davon sind 98ps durchaus ausreichend um sich die Birne abzufahren... Ich bin selbst auch nach zwei Jahren von 34ps auf über 130 umgestiegen und stehe auch noch hier... Ich denke sowas sollte jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## the.hai (16. Januar 2013)

- Mit 4,2 PS habe ich mir das Schienbein gebrochen und lag ne Woche im Krankenhaus.
- Mit 78 PS habe ich mir nur die komplette rechte Körperseite geprellt und konnte mich 2Tage nicht bewegen.

Beide Male war das Zweirad ein Totalschaden^^ aber man sieht, dass Leistung nicht linear mit der Verletzungswahrscheinlichkeit verläuft.

Warum die CBF1000F?
- Ich bin absoluter Honda-Fanboy 
- miene CBF600 wird mir bischen zu schmal

Warum 98PS, anstatt der Serien 107PS?

Spielt mal ne Versicherung mit unter und einmal mit über 100PS durch, bei SF1 und 500€/150€ SK/TK. Knapp über 100PS kostet knapp das Doppelte und für 8PS die man eh nicht merkt soviel bezahlen? NEEE DANKE^^

Bin schon R1, GSXRs und die komplette PS-Spitze von Honda gefahren, aber bis auf die CBF1000F und die VFR1200 ist für 1,90m nicht bequemes dabei. Natürlich will ich auch nicht nur liegen, sodass mir in der Stadt nach 15min die Handgelenke abfallen.


----------



## Lexx (16. Januar 2013)

Heisst das nicht MO*P*ED (von MOtorisierte PEDale) ?


----------



## the.hai (16. Januar 2013)

Doppel P, damit das O kurz gesprochen wird, ist ja Umgangssprache 

Aber wenn man richtig klugscheißert, dann waren die meisten Motorräder bis Anfang der 90er MoKicks, Mopeds gabs nur als langsame Roller, eher MoFa genannt. 

Insgesamt treten diese Benennungen heute aber nur noch bei Kleinkrafträdern auf.

Zitat Wiki:


> Das Mofa (aus den Begriffen „Motor“ und „Fahrrad“ zusammengefügt) oder auch Moped  (aus „Motor“ und „Pedale“) wurde über die Pedale angetreten und ist  einsitzig. Das Faltmoped ist dabei eine spezielle, transportable Bauform  des Mopeds; führender Hersteller war die Firma Di Blasi in Italien.
> Das Mokick – (aus „Motor“ und „Kickstarter“ zusammengefügt) hat die gleiche bauliche Form wie die größeren Motorräder und wurde anfangs per Kickstarter (erstmals bei Jawa 50 verwendet), später auch elektrisch mit Anlasser gestartet und kann auch zweisitzig sein.


----------



## Lexx (16. Januar 2013)

aha.. na da schau einer an.. bei uns hiessen sie "moperl" oder "kreib'l"


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (16. Januar 2013)

Hi, da ich so alt bin das ich es noch live erlebt habe 

MoFa (Motorfahrrad oder auch Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor) bis 25 Km/h zugelassen. Zu meiner Zeit noch ohne Führerschein ab 15 zu fahren.
Moped bis 40 Km/h zugelassen. Zu meiner Zeit mit Klasse 5 ab 16 zu fahren 8Heute verleichbar mit den Rollern und kleinem Kennzeichen bis 45 Km/h zugelassen. Von mir auch abfällig Tamagotchis genannt 
Mokick bis 40 Km/h hatte statt der Pedale zum antreten wie zb. Mofa und Moped, einen Kickstarter-sonst alles wie beim Moped.
Und Kleinkrafträder Klasse 4 und auch ab 16 bis 50ccm und 6,25 PS und keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung


----------



## the.hai (16. Januar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Und Kleinkrafträder Klasse 4 und auch ab 16 bis 50ccm und 6,25 PS und keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung


 
Rein interessenhalber, haste dafür ein Beispiel? das komplette simsongeschwader war mit 3,6ps maximal ausgestattet (bis 50ccm) und dadurch auch 60kmh spitze. gabs da noch größeres, wenn ja von wem?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (16. Januar 2013)

Na klar,

Hercules K 50 RL-war meine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kreidler RS 50




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zündapp KS 50




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (16. Januar 2013)

Hier übrigens ein Bild von mir auf der Kreidler eines Kumpels aus dem Jahre 1976 

Damals war noch keine Helmpflicht (Schwärm)


----------



## the.hai (16. Januar 2013)

Diese Klassifizierung gabs bei uns im Osten nicht, deshalb war wohl mit 50ccm bei 60kmh Schluss  aber diese Regelung hats bei den Alten wenigstens bis in die Westzeit geschafft.

Ein Hoch auf die Vogel- und S-Serie von Simson^^

Mal meine^^ S50 3Gang BJ79 mit vielen Modifizierungen, dich ich nicht erwähnen darf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (16. Januar 2013)

Ach-Vanucci kommt auch aus den "Osten" 

Nettes Ding-so sahen unsere Mokicks auch aus-durften offiziell aber nur 40 Km/h fahren-fuhren aber alle schneller


----------



## the.hai (16. Januar 2013)

Naja die Fotos sind ja noch nich soooo alt^^ Die müssten frisch nach der kompletten restaurierung sein, also 2006.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (16. Januar 2013)

Schön, meine Hercules liegt wohl noch auf dem Grund des Mains (Naja-mittlerweile wohl nicht mehr) die wurde mir kurz nach meinem 17 ten geklaut. Von dem Geld der Versicherung habe ich dann den Autoführerschein gemacht.


----------



## Low (16. Januar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Hier übrigens ein Bild von mir auf der Kreidler eines Kumpels aus dem Jahre 1976
> 
> Damals war noch keine Helmpflicht (Schwärm)


 
 

Da war mein Vater so grade in die Pubertät, mich gabs da also noch lange nicht xD


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (16. Januar 2013)

Hmm?

Wenn ich die Hobby´s anderer in meinem Alter sehe, dann bin ich wohl nie aus der Pupertät rausgekommen 

Zumindest haben die meisten davon, keinen Plan von Computer und Moppeds


----------



## Low (16. Januar 2013)

War einfach nur eine Verstellung von mir


----------



## Metalic (16. Januar 2013)

Meine erste "Maschine" war eine Puch Maxi S. Mit 16 wurde ich damit ausgelacht von den Rollerfahrern. Aber wenn ich sie dann abgezogen habe, dann haben sie nicht mehr gelacht


----------



## Low (16. Januar 2013)

Rollerfahrer sind eh die hässlichsten, zumindest die Jugendliche Fraktion


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

War eben beim Straßenverkehrsamt und habe mein Motorrad zwischenzeitlich stilllegen lassen


----------



## the.hai (19. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> War eben beim Straßenverkehrsamt und habe mein Motorrad zwischenzeitlich stilllegen lassen


 
wozu? brauchste dann nicht wieder tüv zum zulassen?


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

Soweit ich weis nicht.

Aber ich muss ja sowieso Drossel eintragen, vllt. mach ich auch sofort Tüv mit drauf.

Beim normalen abmelden behält man den Tüv oder wie?


----------



## the.hai (19. Januar 2013)

> Wird das Fahrzeug länger als ein Jahr stillgelegt, ist vor der Wiederinbetriebnahme ein Vollgutachten des TÜV notwendig.



Okay, keine Panik, hab da was durcheinander gehauen. Versteh bloss nicht wozu du das gemacht hast.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

Ich musste das Motorrad noch vom Vorbesitzer abmelden, bzw. hab ich das jetzt erstmal stillgelegt, dann kann ich mit dem entwerteten Kennzeichen und einer Doppelkarte von der Versicherung zur Tüv abnahme bzw. Eintragung fahren.
wenn ich das abgemeldet hätte hätten die ja das Kennzeichen mit eingezogen, soweit ich weis, und dann hätte ich das Motorrad extra mit nem Bulli dahin fahren müssen


----------



## the.hai (19. Januar 2013)

hmmm, also fährste mit ner nichteingetragenen Drossel zum Tüv? sprich fahren ohne betriebserlaubnis? und da sie noch nicht eingetragen ist auch irgendwie fahren ohne führerschein + ohne versicherung? hmmm^^ klingt ja bombe. hättest es doch gleich einfach ummelden können.

Sone vorbesitzer sind ja nett, ohne abmelden...wäre mir zu unsicher. also haste dir jetzte das kennzeichen reserviert? sonst kann es ja auch so weg sein nachher.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

Bekomme sowieso nen neues Kennzeichen, weil der Verkäufer in Frankfurt wohnt und ich im HSK.
Daher kann ich es sowieso nicht behalten.

soweit ich weis darf man doch mit Kennzeichen+Doppelkarte auf direktem Weg zu Tüv und Zulassungsstelle fahren oder?
naja wayne, habs bis zur ersten Werkstatt eh nur 3,5km.
"Mit 303 Quadratkilometern ist sie die flächengrößte kreisangehörige Stadt Nordrhein-Westfalens und eine der flächengrößten Städte Deutschlands."

Und auf diesen 303 km² sind genau 2 Streifenwagen unterwegs, auf einen zu treffen ist sehr selten, und kontrolliert zu werden gar fast unmöglich, das wäre dann kein Zufall mehr


----------



## the.hai (19. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Und auf diesen 303 km² sind genau 2 Streifenwagen unterwegs, auf einen zu treffen ist sehr selten, und kontrolliert zu werden gar fast unmöglich, das wäre dann kein Zufall mehr


 
Als ich noch unter 18 und mit Mopped unterwegs waren, war ich alle Woche Mode, manchmal stehn die auf einen^^ aber nagut,  ich bin danach auch ne halbe woche mit ner ungedrosselten gefahren, obwohl die papiere noch gedrosselt waren und ich noch lange nicht A-offen hatte^^

No Risk no Fun^^


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin 3 Jahre lang mit ner Mofa unterwegs gewesen und bin nie kontrolliert worden 

Auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hab ich nie gehört dass mal einer kontrolliert wurde, wobei ich von den Bullen schon paar mal schief angeschaut wurde als die vorbeigefahren sind 

Wenn jetzt nen Dekra Prüfer bei einer KFZ Werkstatt vorbeikommt, kann der Abnahme und Eintragung alles machen?
Der Chef von der Werkstatt meinte das würde gehen, denn sonst müsste ich 30km bis zur TÜV Stelle fahren^^


----------



## computertod (19. Januar 2013)

ist das eigentlich bei allen Mopeds so ein geficke die Vergaser auszubauen?
immerhin lies sich die Drossel einfach einbauen


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

soweit ich weis schon 

hast du denn jemanden der dir den Stempel von der Werkstatt drunter setzt?^^


----------



## computertod (19. Januar 2013)

muss auch ohne gehen, bzw. zumindest sollte der Tüver schon einen unterschied merken wenn statt 100 nur noch 34PS auf 250kg kommen und dann sollte das ja nicht das problem sein


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob das klappt^^


----------



## computertod (19. Januar 2013)

könnt mir zumindest nicht vorstellen warum das nicht klappen sollte


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:
			
		

> > Wird das Fahrzeug länger als ein Jahr stillgelegt, ist vor der  Wiederinbetriebnahme ein Vollgutachten des TÜV notwendig.
> 
> 
> Okay,  keine Panik, hab da was durcheinander gehauen. Versteh bloss nicht wozu  du das gemacht hast.



Wo hast du denn den Quatsch aus deinem Zitat aufgegriffen? Sofern Fahrzeugdokumente vorhanden sind, kann ein Fahrzeug bis zu 7 Jahre abgemeldet sein. Danach werden die Daten beim Kraftfahrtbundesamt gelöscht. Eine Einzelbegutachtung beim TÜV ist nur dann nötig, wenn nach dieser Zeit keine Fahrzeugdokumente mehr existieren.

...wie einige wenige hier richtig erkannt haben, sind *direkte *Fahrten zum Erlangen einer Betriebserlaubnis auch mit einem entwerteten Kennzeichen gültig - natürlich nur dann, wenn das Kennzeichen auch auf einen selbst angemeldet war.


----------



## the.hai (19. Januar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Quatsch aus deinem Zitat aufgegriffen? Sofern Fahrzeugdokumente vorhanden sind, kann ein Fahrzeug bis zu 7 Jahre abgemeldet sein. Danach werden die Daten beim Kraftfahrtbundesamt gelöscht. Eine Einzelbegutachtung beim TÜV ist nur dann nötig, wenn nach dieser Zeit keine Fahrzeugdokumente mehr existieren.
> 
> ...wie einige wenige hier richtig erkannt haben, sind *direkte *Fahrten zum Erlangen einer Betriebserlaubnis auch mit einem entwerteten Kennzeichen gültig - natürlich nur dann, wenn das Kennzeichen auch auf einen selbst angemeldet war.


 
Es sprach ja vom Stilllegen, nicht nur vom Abmelden. Aber ich hatte gehofft, dass du mal vorbeischaust  Ich hätte sie halt gleich erstmal umgemeldet.


----------



## Metalic (19. Januar 2013)

Klutten du bist ja anscheinend vom Fach. 
Habe ne neue Maschine du nun seit 2½ Jahren nicht mehr angemeldet ist. Nun sagte mir ein Bekannter, dass nach so einer Zeit der TÜV deutlich teurer ist, weil ja quasi alles neu überprüft werden muss. Stimmt das so ungefähr oder auch nur Märchen?


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> ..., dass nach so einer Zeit der TÜV *deutlich *teurer ist, weil ja quasi alles neu überprüft werden muss. Stimmt das so ungefähr oder auch nur Märchen?


 
Das stimmt teilweise. Der Gesetzgeber sieht bei Fahrzeugen, die länger als 2 Monate über die Frist der HU abgelaufen sind, Ergänzungsuntersuchungen vor und dementsprechend auch ein höheres Entgeld. Allerdings würde ich da nicht zwingend von "deutlich" teurer reden. Es handelt sich um einen 20%igen Aufschlag auf die Netto-HU-Gebühr - also bei einem Motorrad ~8 Euro.


----------



## Metalic (19. Januar 2013)

Na okay das hört sich doch besser an, als das was mir erzählt wurde. Das waren ja utopische Summen


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2013)

Das ist alles relativ. Je nach Bundesland und Prüforganisation kosten dich HU und AUK dann knapp über 70 Euro statt ~63 Euro.


----------



## Metalic (19. Januar 2013)

Ach mir wurden da Summen jenseits der 200€-Marke genannt. Das ist ja bezahlbar wenn sich das um die 70 € dreht. 
Nagut müssen noch neue Reifen drauf und hoffe das Ganze wird dann ohne meckern abgenommen. Mein Wurstblinker muss auch unbedingt eingetragen werden 

Achja und danke natürlich!


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2013)

Das Video ist ein Klassiker. ^^ Zeigt mir mal wieder, wie nervig und stressig mein Job jeden Tag ist.


----------



## the.hai (19. Januar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das Video ist ein Klassiker. ^^ Zeigt mir mal wieder, wie nervig und stressig mein Job jeden Tag ist.


 
Der Gott mit dem Aufkleber 

Der natürliche Feind der Golf- und Mantafahrer

Oder wie nennst du es gerne? Ich stell mir das aber manchmal bestimmt sehr spannend vor, wenn irgendwelche Exoten kommen. Als ich unseren Buggy zugelassen habe, musste ich der Dame aufm Amt auch Bilder mitbringen, damit die überhaupt weiß für was sie da Papiere druckt.

Ich muss wahrscheinlich im März zum Tüv, ich "freu" mich.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Quatsch aus deinem Zitat aufgegriffen? Sofern Fahrzeugdokumente vorhanden sind, kann ein Fahrzeug bis zu 7 Jahre abgemeldet sein. Danach werden die Daten beim Kraftfahrtbundesamt gelöscht. Eine Einzelbegutachtung beim TÜV ist nur dann nötig, wenn nach dieser Zeit keine Fahrzeugdokumente mehr existieren.
> 
> ...wie einige wenige hier richtig erkannt haben, sind *direkte *Fahrten zum Erlangen einer Betriebserlaubnis auch mit einem entwerteten Kennzeichen gültig - natürlich nur dann, wenn das Kennzeichen auch auf einen selbst angemeldet war.


 
Verdammt 
Das war nicht auf mich angemeldet.

Wegen den 3,5 km fahre ich aber nicht nochmal 60 km und bezahle ne anmeldegebühr, da gehe ich das risiko lieber ein


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2013)

Prüfer können auch nett sein.  

...nur sollte man nicht versuchen sie zu veräppeln. Sprüche, wie "...das war schon immer dran", "...hab ich so gekauft" oder "...das gibt es original so zu kaufen" sind mal sowas von fehl am Platze und lassen den Juristen raus. Gegen die Flut an Pragraphen, Richtlinien und Regelungen hast du dann kein einziges Argument mehr.

Drum merke: Wer nett und freundlich ist, wird auch nett und freundlich bedient.


----------



## computertod (20. Januar 2013)

@Klutten
kannst du auch mal kurz was zur selbsteingebauten Drossel sagen? laut google sollte die abnahme ja problemlos vonstatten gehen, abgesehen davon das der tüver dann etwas genauer hinschaut...

kann die abnahme der Drossel + 'normaler' Tüv auch miteinander durchgeführt werden? meiner ist nämlich im Juli abgelaufen...


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

Eine selbstgebaute Drossel kann man nicht eintragen lassen (es sei denn auf einem dunklen Hinterhof oder von dubiosen Organisationen, deren Name ich nicht nennen möchte). Woher soll denn der Prüfer wissen, dass Durchmesser XY und Gasschieberanschlag YZ genau die vorgegebene Leistung ergeben, die für das Krad erforderlich sind? Eine Leistungsmessung auf einem geeichten Prüfstand übersteigt sicher die Kosten für eine gekaufte Drossel inkl. Gutachten deutlich. Ich würde da auch kein Risiko eingehen wollen. Wirst du mit einem solchen Krad in einen Unfall verwickelt und der Gutachter stellt fest, dass die Leistung und das Leistungsgewicht nicht stimmen, möchtest du die Folgen gar nicht wissen - von Teilschuld bis Gefängnis wegen fahrlässiger Tötung ist dann alles möglich ...und das für ~100€, die man beim späteren Verkauf der Drossel anteilig wieder bekommt? Viel Spaß.

Grundsätzlich kannst du aber beide Dinge in einem Rutsch durchführen lassen -> HU + §19(3) StVZO


----------



## computertod (20. Januar 2013)

wer spricht denn von selbstgebaut? ich meinte selbst EINgebaut 
Drossel ist neu von Alpha Technik


----------



## Metalic (20. Januar 2013)

Das sollte dann ja eigentlich gar kein Problem sein. Solange du alles richtig gemacht hast


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> wer spricht denn von selbstgebaut? ich meinte selbst EINgebaut
> Drossel ist neu von Alpha Technik


 
Das habe ich falsch gelesen. 

Wenn du das gefaltete und verklebte  Gutachten mitbekommen hast, ist das alles kein Problem.


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Eine Leistungsmessung auf einem geeichten Prüfstand übersteigt sicher die Kosten für eine gekaufte Drossel inkl. Gutachten deutlich.


 
Muss nicht sein. Ich hatte vom Vorbesitzer ne Gasschieberdrossel aber kein Gutachten mehr dafür. Bei meinem Schraube gabs die Leistungsmessung dann für 50€. War immer noch deutlich billiger als die Notlösungs Ansaugtrakt Verengungsscheiben (100€) oder gebohrte Gasschieber (250€).


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

Und der Prüfstand für die Leistungsmessung war geeicht? Ich komme ja viel rum, aber einen Leistungsprüfstand für Motorräder habe ich bis jetzt noch in keiner Werkstatt gesichtet. Selbst die Einzelbetriebe mit Rollenprüfstand haben selten Aufbauten für Motorräder - weil es sich finanziell kaum lohnt. Mobile Rollenprüfstände, wie wir oder auch die Polizei sie nutzen, sind nicht geeicht und dürfen nur ansatzweise zur Beurteilung rechtlicher Maßnahmen herangezogen werden.

Was bleibt ist aber trotzdem das fehlende Gutachten. Auf legalem Wege ist nach aktuellen Richtlinien keine Eintragung möglich. Auch wenn es dir jemand eingetragen hat, zerreisst ein Jurist dir diese Eintragung bei Bedarf in der Luft - und dann schützt dich das als Nutzer auch nicht.


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2013)

Das weiß ich nicht und will ich ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht wissen. Der hat sich auf Umbauten spezialisiert, baut selber Motorräder und macht im Jahr so einige Messungen, von daher denk ich schon, dass der geeicht ist. Auch sonst ist das ein absolut zuverlässiger und ehrlicher Mensch, der macht in der Beziehung nichts, was nicht erlaubt ist. 
Meine nächste TÜV Stelle hat mir gesagt, dass ne Leistungsmessung für ne Eintragung reichen würde und damit hab ich die Drossel auch eingetragen bekommen.


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

An der Ehrlichkeit oder auch der Zuverlässigkeit soll auch niemand zweifeln. Wenn jeder an der Glaubwürdigkeit eines anderen zweifeln würde, wäre das Leben mit Sicherheit gruselig.

Was die Aussage deiner TÜV-Stelle betrifft, musst du auch nicht grundsätzlich misstrauisch sein. Ich finde es nur rechtlich fragwürdig, was da eingetragen wurde (sofern man das aus der Entfernung beurteilen kann). Da trägt jemand eine Leistungsänderung aufgrund einer Leistungsmessung ein, kann aber mangels Gutachten das verbaute Teil mit seiner Beschriftung / Typ-Nr. nicht einwandfrei dokumentieren. Da muss man als Prüfer in seinem Handeln schon sehr freizügig sein. Es muss ja nicht falsch sein, ist aber rechtlich eventuell dünnes Eis.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (20. Januar 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> muss auch ohne gehen, bzw. zumindest sollte der Tüver schon einen unterschied merken wenn statt 100 nur noch *34PS* auf 250kg kommen und dann sollte das ja nicht das problem sein



Hallo, nur mal so am Rande, seit dem 19.01.2013 darf man bis 48 PS fahren 

Zumindest lese ich das so hier:

A2-Kandidaten, die heute zwischen 18 und 22 Jahre alt sind, sollten ihren Schein deshalb besser vor dem 19. Januar 2013 machen, denn zum einen können sie die Klasse A dann ohne zusätzliche Prüfung erhalten, zum anderen kommen sie nach diesem Tag in den Genuss der 35-kW-Regelung und müssen nicht zwei Jahre lang 25-kW-Motorräder fahren. 

Klick


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2013)

Das hat laut TÜV und Schrauber (unabhängig von einander) auch nur funktioniert, weil ich die original Drosseln von Suzuki mit eingeprägter Seriennummer hab. Es ging im Endeffekt also nur darum, das fehlende Gutachten zu ersetzen. Die Herkunft/Glaubwürdigkeit der Teile war nie in Frage gestellt.


----------



## computertod (20. Januar 2013)

@Rabbi
wenn du mir ne 48PS Drossel für ne GPZ900 besorgst fahr ich 48PS


----------



## >ExX< (20. Januar 2013)

Da man die Drossel also auch selbst einbauen kann und keinen Stempel von der Werkstatt braucht, frage ich mich ob man das als Durchschnittsheimwerker auch schafft?

Früher hab ich halt Mofa´s auseinander und wieder zusammengeschraubt, also meint ihr ich kann mich daran trauen?

Weil ich muss ja Tank und mehrere Verkleidungen abmachen


----------



## computertod (20. Januar 2013)

sollte man schaffen
bei mir zumindest wars so, dass der Einbau der Drossel selber in 5 Minuten erledigt war, dafür hab ich ca. 1,5h gebraucht um die Vergaserbatterie rauszubekommen


----------



## Metalic (20. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube das kommt auf die Maschine an. 
Meine Erste war eine 20 Jahre alte Yamaha XT 600. Bei der hätten mein Vater und ich das locker allein machen können, nur gibt es bei uns immer ein riesen Problem: Die Zeit dafür. Daher haben wir es in der Werkstatt machen lassen, inkl. TÜV.
Paar Wochen später hat sich der Ansaugstutzen verabschiedet (kleiner Riss drin). Haben die Affen in der Werkstatt wohl zu grob an dem Teil gerüttelt. Wohlgemerkt, 20 Jahre alt das Ganze. Hab dann im Internet einen neuen bestellt und den haben wir selber eingebaut. War absolut kein Problem. Und wenn man den Ansaugstutzen tauschen kann, dann könnte man auch direkt die Drossel einbauen.

Also denke ich, das ist eigentlich kein Problem wenn man handwerklich kein allzu großer Depp ist und die Maschine es zulässt.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (20. Januar 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> @Rabbi
> wenn du mir ne 48PS Drossel für ne GPZ900 besorgst fahr ich 48PS



Hast Du bei Alpha-Technik schon einmal nachgefragt ?


----------



## computertod (20. Januar 2013)

nein, aber aufgrund des alters der Maschine denk ich mal nicht das da noch extra was entwickelt wird


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Da man die Drossel also auch selbst einbauen kann und keinen Stempel von der Werkstatt braucht, frage ich mich ob man das als Durchschnittsheimwerker auch schafft?
> 
> Früher hab ich halt Mofa´s auseinander und wieder zusammengeschraubt, also meint ihr ich kann mich daran trauen?
> 
> Weil ich muss ja Tank und mehrere Verkleidungen abmachen



Das sollte mit n bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl und Geduld bei so ziemlich jeder Maschine zu schaffen sein. 



computertod schrieb:


> nein, aber aufgrund des alters der Maschine denk ich mal nicht das da noch extra was entwickelt wird


 
Für meine alte Bandit gibts da auch ne 48PS Drossel. Die ist aber auch heute noch relativ verbreitet.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Januar 2013)

Danke, dann werde ich das eventuell selbst in Angriff nehmen.

Ein bisschen handwerklich begabt bin ich ja, und wenn gar nichts mehr geht gibts ja noch Google oder den Mopped Thread^^


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (20. Januar 2013)

> Zwischen 1984 und 1993 verkaufte der offizielle Importeur von der GPZ 900 R insgesamt 11600 Stück. Hinzu kommen noch etliche Einheiten, die über graue Kanäle nach Deutschland gelangten. Deshalb lässt sich der aktuelle Bestand nicht exakt bestimmen, es dürften jedoch noch immer gut und gerne 8000 Exemplare sein, die irgendwann auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt landen




Lt. Motorrad sind das gar nicht so wenig gewesen


----------



## the.hai (20. Januar 2013)

Bei der CBF600 brauchste nur Tank und Sitz runternehmen und solltest überall rankommen. Is nich grad schwierig, bloss der Tank ist nochmal mit nem Drahtseil gesichert und aufpassen, dass er durch die überlappende Verkleidung vorne nicht zerkratzt.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Januar 2013)

Ok, ich denke ich werde mir das fürs nächste WE vornehmen, vorher sieht es zeitlich bzw. lichttechnisch schlecht aus^^


----------



## Heretic (20. Januar 2013)

@Klutten :

Hi , weist du zufällig was ich mit meiner gedrosselten Er-5 anstellen kann. Da sind jetzt 2 droseln drin .
(Gasanschlag + Irgendwas im Motor [bin da kein fachman für , hab jedoch noch die original teile auch hier liegen]) 

Isses sinnvoll bzw möglich, Die ohne ne neue Drossel (also vilt nur eine von beiden rausmachen) 
auf die 48PS zu bekommen. [Die hat komplett offen 54PS]
Will jetzt nicht unnötig für ~8 Monate (kann dann sowieso offen fahren) soviel geld ausgeben.
Als schüler mangelt es da je ehh immer .

Oder kann ich da mal unverbindlich ini der nächsten Werkstadt/TÜV anfragen ohne , dass die mich gleich schräg ankucken ?


----------



## Low (20. Januar 2013)

Da hat Klutten was angefangen


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> ... Da sind jetzt 2 droseln drin. (Gasanschlag + Irgendwas im Motor [bin da kein fachman für , hab jedoch noch die original teile auch hier liegen])



Das Zweite wird sicher eine Drosselblende im Ansaugtrakt sein.



Heretic schrieb:


> Isses sinnvoll bzw möglich, Die ohne ne neue Drossel (also vilt nur eine von beiden rausmachen)
> auf die 48PS zu bekommen. [Die hat komplett offen 54PS]
> Will jetzt nicht unnötig für ~8 Monate (kann dann sowieso offen fahren) soviel geld ausgeben.
> Als schüler mangelt es da je ehh immer .



Sinnvoll finde so einen Umbau nicht. Als Anfänger sollte man sich durchaus noch 8 Monate gedulden können, zumal davon wohl eh noch 2 Monate Winterwetter vorherrschen. Grundsätzlich ist es aber kaum möglich, einen Teil der mechanischen Drossel auszubauen und dadurch die Leistung zu steigern, ohne dass man rechtliche Probleme bekommt. Selbst wenn es technisch funktioniert, musst du die Änderung abnehmen lassen - sprich - du musst Geld ausgeben. Bei so einer Einzelbegutachtung musst du ja mindestens ein Leistungsprotokoll vorlegen und dann noch den §21er. Ich habe ja weiter oben schon geschrieben, dass das rechtlich alles sehr fragwürdig ist ...aber wohl nicht unmöglich.



Heretic schrieb:


> Oder kann ich da mal unverbindlich ini der nächsten Werkstadt/TÜV anfragen ohne , dass die mich gleich schräg ankucken ?


 
Warum sollte man dich schräg angucken? Fragen kostet bekanntlich nichts. 

Fahren darfst du die neuen technischen Bedingungen aber auf jeden Fall:



			
				Quelle:BMVBS schrieb:
			
		

> Inhaber einer Fahrerlaubnis, die bis zum 18. Januar 2013 erteilt worden  ist, dürfen ab dem 19.01.2013 zusätzlich zum bisherigen Umfang ihrer  Fahrerlaubnis auch Fahrzeuge führen, die vom neuen Umfang der jeweiligen  Klasse erfasst sind.


----------



## Heretic (20. Januar 2013)

Ok , wenn ich da selbst für das eintragen lassen der Einzel Drossel usw Geld ausgeben muss. Fällt das ehh schon flach. Wenn ich dann noch gutachten usw bezahlen muss. Nene.
Fragen tu ich aber beim Örtlichen TÜV trotzdem mal nach. Vilt haben die ja noch ne andere idee oder so. Schade das man für die lediglich 6 PS keine sondergenehmigung bekommt. 
Würde man sich ne bischne geld sparn.

Aber gut , muss ich halt warten. 

Ps: Sinnvoll war eher auf die maschine gerichtet als auf die Tatsache des umbaus. Mir persöhnlich würde das zugute kommen. Bei mir isses recht bergig und auch die guten strecken sind etwas weiter weg. 
Auch bin ich ein begeisterter fahrer der viele Touren macht. Bin letztes Jahr schon ca 1500KM mitm Motorrad gefahren. Tendenz steigend 

Vielen Dank für die Antwort !

MfG Heretic


----------



## the.hai (20. Januar 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Auch bin ich ein begeisterter fahrer der viele Touren macht. Bin letztes Jahr schon ca 1500KM mitm Motorrad gefahren. Tendenz steigend


 
Lol, "begeisterter Fahrer" und nur 1500km?^^ du hast wohl keine zeit?

Mit meiner S50 habe ich im Jahr schon 3500km gemacht, mit meiner CBF600S sinds 4000-5000km pro Saison.


----------



## Heretic (20. Januar 2013)

Dafür das ich Schüler mitten im Abitur bin find ich das schon viel. Und ich bin mir auch nicht 100% sicher ob das Tour strecke ist. Da ich auch noch morgens damit zur Schule fahre usw hab ich ca 2750KM drauf.

Deshalb sag ich ja tendenz steigend ^^.

Mitm Roller hab ich auch damals deutlich mehr gemacht. Der hat auch seine 3000+ KM gefressen. Das warn noch zeiten.


----------



## computertod (20. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Lol, "begeisterter Fahrer" und nur 1500km?^^ du hast wohl keine zeit?
> 
> Mit meiner S50 habe ich im Jahr schon 3500km gemacht, mit meiner CBF600S sinds 4000-5000km pro Saison.


 
die 5000km/Jahr mach ich auch mit meiner Zündapp, fahr allerdings damit auch fast täglich 15km zur Schule
ich schätz mal das ich mit meiner Kawa bei ~7k und mit der Zündapp bei 2-3k km dieses Jahr landen werde


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (20. Januar 2013)

Respekt 

Seit über 10 Jahren haben wir keine Saison unter 25000 km abgeschlossen 

Deshalb hatten wir auch schon so viele Mopeds.

Rekord ist die GPZ 500 mit 120000km und die läuft heute noch


----------



## >ExX< (20. Januar 2013)

25000km?

Ich fahr ja mit dem Auto grad mal 8000km im Jahr


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2013)

Ich hab letztes Jahr in meiner ersten Saison 4000km geschafft. 25k ist echt viel. 
Auto sind so 15k p.a..


----------



## the.hai (20. Januar 2013)

Rabbi schreibt seine Posts wahrscheinlich auch vom Bock aus^^

Ich hatte voriges Jahr nur 3000km geschafft, weil ich einfach zu oft mit AUto zur Arbeit/Uni musste.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Januar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Respekt
> 
> Seit über 10 Jahren haben wir keine Saison unter 25000 km abgeschlossen
> 
> ...



Da hat wohl einer zuviel Spritgeld ?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (20. Januar 2013)

Hi,

es ist halt unser Hobby und bei der Fahrleistung brauchen wir auch mind. alle 3 Jahre neue Motorräder.

Dieses Jahr geht es von hier aus bis nach Griechenland entlang der Magistrale. Letztes Jahr waren wir in den Dolos, in Östereich und in Slowenien.
Quasi 3 mal Urlaub.


----------



## the.hai (20. Januar 2013)

@ Klutten

Ich hab da auch noch ne Frage. Ich will mir evtl ne Hoda CBF1000F holen, die hat serienmäßig 107PS, 8PS zuviel für ne günstige Versicherung, weswegen ich sie auf 72KW drosseln will.

Drossel kostet nur 79€ kann auch nischts besonderes sein, wie wäre da der Ablauf bei Selbstmontage? Einbaun, zum Tüv, eintragen lassen mit dem Gutachten und dann ists gut?

Was macht der Prüfer genau? denn dran rumschrauben wird er nicht und die 9PS weniger wird er nicht beim Fahren merken^^ Guckt der sich für sein Geld nur das Gutachten an und gut ists?


----------



## Metalic (20. Januar 2013)

An Kluttens Stelle würde ich langsam Gebühren nehmen für die ständige Beratung


----------



## Heretic (20. Januar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> An Kluttens Stelle würde ich langsam Gebühren nehmen für die ständige Beratung


 
wo er recht hat hat er recht


----------



## the.hai (20. Januar 2013)

Er hätte sich nicht outen dürfen  Ich geb ja auch keine Tips zur Autovermietung oder Wi-Ing Studium^^


----------



## Klutten (21. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> @ Klutten
> 
> Ich hab da auch noch ne Frage. Ich will mir evtl ne Hoda CBF1000F holen, die hat serienmäßig 107PS, 8PS zuviel für ne günstige Versicherung, weswegen ich sie auf 72KW drosseln will.
> 
> ...



In vielen Gutachten wird zwar ein Montagenachweis einer Werkstatt gefordert, aber wenn du das Gutachten vorlegst, wird sicher auch alles klappen. Sehen kann man vom Umbau ja meist gar nichts, weshalb man sich auf den Montagenachweis berufen kann. Vielleicht stempelt dir das eine Werkstatt auch ordnungsgemäß ab - falls du jemanden hast. Im Zweifelsfall einfach das Gutachten lesen und die fraglichen Punkte direkt vorher mit einem Prüfer klären. Das erspart Ärger und Fahrerei.


----------



## computertod (22. Januar 2013)

kann hier jemand was zum Nolan N90 sagen?
gibts ja aktuell bei Louis für 170€


----------



## the.hai (22. Januar 2013)

Ein Klapphelm? hmm, find ihn bischen schwer mit 1750g, aber laut bewertungen scheint er ja vom P/L ok zu sein.

Letztendlich muss er aber passen, da ist das alles immer sehr speziell. Probiers aus 

Wenn es nur ein paar widersprüche gibt, dann vlt was anderes nehmen, am hlm sollte man nicht unbedingt sparen.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (22. Januar 2013)

Hi

Ich hab den Nolan N103 und bin sehr zufrieden

und für das kleine Moped hab ich den Nolan N43 - auch sehr gut


----------



## computertod (22. Januar 2013)

ich bin Brillenträger, da seh ich das jetzt mal als Vorteil 
oder ich probier mal den N85, der ist laut Motorradonline test etwas besser und noch dazu etwas günstiger 
oder hat hier noch wer empfehlungen in dem Preisbereich?


----------



## apostoli (22. Januar 2013)

Dazu hab ich auch mal ne frage. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Shark Speed R ? Brauche einen neuen Helm.


----------



## the.hai (22. Januar 2013)

Also ich kan Shark generell nur empfehlen, bis auf die teurren Visiere sind die Helme echt gut. Aber naja da muss man halt 80€ in die Hand nehmen für den Spiegel


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> ich bin Brillenträger, da seh ich das jetzt mal als Vorteil
> oder ich probier mal den N85, der ist laut Motorradonline test etwas besser und noch dazu etwas günstiger
> oder hat hier noch wer empfehlungen in dem Preisbereich?


 
Den hab ich mir letztes Jahr zugelegt. Der stinkt zwar anfangs echt streng nach Plaste/Lösungsmitteln, aber das gibt sich in n paar Wochen. Einfach das Futter ausnehmen und n paar Nächte draußen auslüften. Hilft schon viel.
Die Brille fällt dadrin gar nicht auf, er ist leicht und echt bequem, das Visier ist nicht klapprig (auch nicht mit Antibeschlag-Pinlock), die Lüftung ist gut und vor allem leise.
Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist die Sonnenblende. Klappt man die runter ist das gesamte Sichtfeld verdunkelt, die Sonne blendet aber trotzdem noch. Zudem ist der Hebel nicht gerade der stabilste. Aber das war ja nicht der Hauptkaufgrund.


Weiß jemand gute Handschuhe für den Saisonstart und kühleres Wetter ? Meine Alpinestars SP-2 sind einfach zu dünn für unter 15°C.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (23. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Handschuhe habe ich reichlich verschlissen 

Gute 20 Paar habe ich durch. Der beste Handschuh den ich je hatte war ein Sonderangebot von Tante Louis für 12,-€ Unterwegs als Nothandschuhe gekauft, weil die "tollen" von Held durchgeweicht vom Regen waren 

Der ist dicht und hält jetzt schon die Fünfte Saison. Ich trage den immer so in der Übergangszeit bis zu den Sommerhandschuhen-also so von 5°-20°-kommen keine Markenhandschuhe ran, da er auch sehr leicht zu tragen ist.

Hier ist der Nachfolger -Klick 

Den habe ich mir jetzt bestellt.


----------



## Low (23. Januar 2013)

Xlite 802 finde ich gut


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Touringhandschuhe von Vanucci für die kältere März/April/September/Oktober- Zeit. Nicht das Modell, aber gleiche ART VANUCCI COOL TOURING II - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit

Danach kommen die absoluten Sommerhandschuhe raus, so luftig wie "barhand"^^VANUCCI PROFI II - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit


----------



## computertod (23. Januar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Hier ist der Nachfolger -Klick


 
die hab ich mir eben zusammen mit dem Nolan N85 bestellt


----------



## >ExX< (3. Februar 2013)

Habe eben mit meinem Bruder die Drossel eingebaut.

Alleine hätte ich das nicht geschafft, wie fest der Vergaser an den Ansauggummis hängt, echt unglaublich
Wenn man einmal weis was man alles abschrauben muss ist gar nicht so schwer, nur etwas fummelig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvKRgX52rk0
Ich war letztes Jahr auf Sardinien, zwar nicht in den Bergen, aber da muss ich irgendwann auch mal zum fahren hin


----------



## computertod (3. Februar 2013)

mhm Sardinien ... da hat n Kumpel seine Zündapp KS 125 für nen symbolischen euro her


----------



## >ExX< (3. Februar 2013)

Schnäppchen

Ich glaub ich wandere aus, das Wetter da ist absolut top, schön trockenes Klima.
Super geile Strecken wie man sehen kann.

Meine Honda wurde auch in Italien hergestellt.


----------



## Heretic (3. Februar 2013)

So meine session ist beendet.

Motorrad darf sich jetzt erstmal inne Werkstadt grund erholen.

Linker Spiegel schrott , Lenker verzogen , Blinker links einfach weg Kupplungshebel verbogen und inne Gabel ne paar dellen.
Ansonsten noch ne haufen Kratzer und dellen.

Eigendlich bin ich faziniert das ich lediglich ne kleine Brandblase vom Auspuff habe.

Da sach einer mal Motorrad fahren ist wegen wegrutschen gefährlich . Das Auto ist in mich geruscht ! Aber Wayne , nix ist passiert und ich bekomm das teil hoffentlich niegelnagel neu zurück .


----------



## >ExX< (4. Februar 2013)

mein Beileid.

aber warum fährst du zu dieser jahreszeit?


----------



## Heretic (4. Februar 2013)

Kein Auto . (Bekomme das von den Eltern nur sehr selten , weil die ja zur arbeit müssen usw)

Bisher hat es bei uns nichtmal richtig geschneit. Und wir hatten bisher nur einen Tag Glatteis. 
Deshalb bin ich noch ne bischne gefahrn.

Ist in meiner Situation deutlich angenehmer. Spart mit über ne Halbe Stunde. Und die Busse sind elendig überfüllt.


----------



## moe (4. Februar 2013)

Was habt ihr diesen Winter an euren Moppeds gemacht bzw. was wollt ihr noch machen?

Ich muss noch nen neuen Kettensatz verbauen und Ölwechsel machen bevors wieder losgeht. 
Dann säge ich noch meine Heckunterverkleidung auseinander damit dieser hässliche Plaste Kennzeichenhalter endlich abkommt. Nen neuen hab ich schon hier liegen, ebenso rote Felgenringe. Kann ich aber leider alles erst im März machen, vorher kann ich mein Möp nicht ausm Winterquartier holen. 

btw: Was haltet ihr von Reifenfarbe? Ich finds cool, wenn die Schrift auf den Reifen weiß ist, weiß aber nicht, wie das bei meiner Maschine aussieht. 
Das Problem ist halt, dass das Zeug nicht mehr ab geht wenns einmal drauf ist.


----------



## Metalic (4. Februar 2013)

Och bei mir muss noch einiges gemacht werden bevor die Saison los geht. Erstmal kommt der Originalkennzeichenhalter ab und ein neuer dran. Dann werden vorne und hinten die Originalblinker durch kleinere LED Blinker ersetzt. Ölwechsel sowieso. Das mach ich jährlich. Tüv und neue Reifen brauch das gute Stück auch  Denke mal ein paar Mark darf ich da noch rein stecken


----------



## computertod (4. Februar 2013)

Ölwechsel muss ich noch machen, bin gespannt was da alles rauskommt 
dann steht noch Zusammenbauen, Tüv und Anmelden aufm Plan, ich hoff ja das ich das im Februar noch durch bekomme


----------



## Heretic (4. Februar 2013)

Ich lasse gleichzeitig mit der reparatur die Drossel ändern.

Hab mir neue Blinker bei Luise bestellt (LED Blinker für 16,99).

Ich finde diese Reifeninnenstriefen recht cool.

Mein Freund hat die teile in Tief Rot mit besagter Weißer Schrift aufm Reifengummi.

Ich will mir die in Weiß holen. Das würde bei der recht hellen maschine gut passen.

Kette habe ich vor einigen Wochen komplett entölt/fettet und neu gemacht.


----------



## the.hai (4. Februar 2013)

Weiße Felgenbänder habe ich auch dranne, die machen fein was her.

Bauen muss ich an meiner CBF600S zum Glück nichts, hätte ich bis zur Saison auch garnkeine Zeit für. Die einzige Veränderung sind halt bläuliche Blinkerbirnen, die aber trotzdem orange blinken. Das sieht in Verbindung mit dem Klarglas recht nett aus.

Ansonsten nur TÜV im März und das wars auch schon, sollte sie dann noch nicht verkauft sein.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Februar 2013)

Gibts im Internet nen guten Züberhör Laden wo man so sachen wie Blinker und so kaufen kann?


----------



## Metalic (4. Februar 2013)

Gibt jede Menge Shops die die Kleinteile anbieten. Aber ich finde, die haben auch oft recht gepfefferte Preise. Schau am besten bei eBay, da ist die Auswahl am größten


----------



## >ExX< (4. Februar 2013)

Wär ganz gut wenn man irgendwo durch sortiment stöbern könnte, such halt nichts bestimmtes.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (4. Februar 2013)

Hi,

machen muss ich nichts weiter, ausser mit 3 Mopeds im März zum TÜV.

Ach ja und bei der kleinen noch den Dreck vom letzten Jahr runterholen.

Inspektionen und Reifen habe ich vorm Winter gemacht.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Februar 2013)

Btw. muss auf das Tüv Gutachten von der Drossel wirklich Stempel und Unterschrift von einer Werkstatt?

hab  die jetzt selbst eingebaut.


----------



## moe (4. Februar 2013)

@Exx: Nein muss nicht. Allerdings solltest du vor der Abnahme beim TÜV anrufen und fragen ob die das wollen oder nicht. Dabei gehts nur um den Nachweis, dass das Teil eingebaut ist. Manch einer wills schriftlich, manche lassen dich dein Möp auseinander bauen und wollen sehen ob die Drossel drin ist, manchen reichen Fotos vom Umbau und manchmal setzen die sich auch drauf und drehen ne Runde, das machen aber nicht viele. 
Wenn die Stempel und Unterschrift wollen ruf einfach bei ner anderen TÜV-Stelle an.

Bei Zietech hab ich demletzt auf ner Messe nen Kennzeichenhalter gekauft, die haben auch so recht viel Auswahl zum stöbern. Ansonsten die drei großen oder das große runde G.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Februar 2013)

Könnte das auch ne Auto Werkstatt abstempeln?

Hab blöderweise natürlich kein Foto gemacht vom Umbau, und die ganze Kiste wieder auseinanderzufriemeln wäre echt schade.
Dann würde ich die Dinger wieder rausmachen


----------



## computertod (4. Februar 2013)

Wer denkt schon an Fotos, wenn man nur mal schnell die Drossl einbaut?
Und die Vergaser darf er sich auch selber rausfummeln wenn er unbedingt was sehen will, da bricht man sich ja alle Finger bis man die allein aus und wieder eingebaut hat...


----------



## >ExX< (4. Februar 2013)

Ja, der Vergaser war echt schlimm.

Also muss ich meine Karre dann nichtmal selbst auseinandernehmen?


----------



## computertod (5. Februar 2013)

so, gestern noch den Stehbolzen endlich rausbekommen,  Krümmer und Kühlerei montiert und Öl abgelassen
heute dann den Kram weiter zusammenbauen und dann währe ich Theoretisch fertig ... bin mal gespannt was da noch an Überraschungen auf mich zu kommt


----------



## moe (5. Februar 2013)

Kommt wohl auch auf die Prüfstelle an. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass du das unter Aufsicht von nem Prüfer machen musst bzw, ihn rufen wenn du fertig bist. Allerdings muss nicht die ganze Vergaserbank raus, es reicht, wenn du eine oder zwei Schellen abmachst, sodass man in den Ansaugtrakt sehen kann.

Ruf doch einfach mal bei den TÜV Stellen in deiner Nähe an, die können dir genau sagen wie sie das haben wollen. 


Nu weiß ich immer noch nicht, ob ich die Schriftzüge auf meinen Reifen weiß anmalen soll oder nicht. -.-


----------



## computertod (5. Februar 2013)

So, die GPz ist wieder zusammengebaut (bis auf die Endtöpfe)
Nach erstem funktionstest funktioniert eigentlich alles ... bis auf die Hupe, also morgen wieder runter mit der Verkleidung und nachschaun 

und der Sound ohne Endtöpfe, ich überleg grad ob ich die überhaupt wieder dranmach^^


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Kommt wohl auch auf die Prüfstelle an. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass du das unter Aufsicht von nem Prüfer machen musst bzw, ihn rufen wenn du fertig bist. Allerdings muss nicht die ganze Vergaserbank raus, es reicht, wenn du eine oder zwei Schellen abmachst, sodass man in den Ansaugtrakt sehen kann.
> 
> Ruf doch einfach mal bei den TÜV Stellen in deiner Nähe an, die können dir genau sagen wie sie das haben wollen.
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem ist nur, dass die Ansauggummis so stramm sind, dass wir den Vergaser nichtmal mit 2 Leuten abbekommen haben.
Mussten erst mit einem Föhn die Ansauggummis warm machen, nach ner halben stunde wackeln hats dann geklappt 

Wenn dann muss ich den kompletten Vergaser abnehmenglaube nicht dass ich die Ansauggummies so weit mit nem Schraubenzieher oder so dehnen kann dass man da reinschauen kann.


----------



## Low (5. Februar 2013)

Also Theorie bin ich fast fertig, Motorrad kauf muss ich aber aufgrund meines anderen Hobbys erstmal verschieben.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein Hobby dass das wichtiger ist als Motorrad?

Du müsstest dann aber zur neuen 48 PS Regelung zählen oder?


----------



## Low (5. Februar 2013)

Jeder darf jetzt 48PS drosseln nutzen.


Angeln... 
Hab mir ein neues Boot gekauft und und und.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwPIqaY52d0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2013)

Aber du musst ja dann nach 2 Jahren nochmal ne Prüfung machen?


----------



## Low (5. Februar 2013)

Das Stimmt 
Ist mir aber egal, ich kenne schon sehr viele Verkehrssituationen durch Führerschein mit 17 und in zwei Jahren bin ich 21 (fast 22). Sehe keinen Problem an einer weiteren Prüfung. Führerschein kostet für mich etwas über 800€.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2013)

ja, ich hab ja auch den schein mit 17 gehabt.
ist wirklich nicht schlecht.

So an sich stört mich die Prüfung eig auch nur weil die ja mal wieder Geld kosten wird und man sich ja auch Zeit dafür nehmen muss.


----------



## Low (5. Februar 2013)

Ach die muss ich auch bezahlen? Dachte die ist im Preis mit drin. Ist ja blöd.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2013)

Also ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus dass das nochmal extra kostet, weil Prüfer muss ja auch nochmal extra kommen.
Die Fahrschulen werden das ja auch nicht umsonst dranhängen, weil es ja quasi eine optionale Erweiterung ist, was sonst selbsverständlich war.


----------



## Low (5. Februar 2013)

Muss man denn dafür extra Fahrstunden machen oder kann man direkt in die Prüfung?


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2013)

wenn du deinen A2 Schein schon mindestens 2 Jahre hast, dann kannst du direkt in die Prüfung.
www.flvbw.de -> Fhrerscheinklassen Motorrad (A, A1, M, Mofa)

Edit:"Nach zwei Jahren Besitz kann A2 durch Ablegen einer praktische Prüfung in Klasse A umgewandelt werden. "


----------



## Low (5. Februar 2013)

Warum hat der Tag nur 24 Stunden, das Leben ist zu kurz.
Bin in der midlife-crisis


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2013)

hättest du mal eher angefangen^^
aber mein Tag hat auch zu wenig stunden, ich gehe einfach zu viel arbeiten 

wann schätzt du denn bekommst du nen Mopped?


----------



## Low (5. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich wieder Geld habe und mehr Zeit. Ich will nicht substitueren. Aber mir kribbelt es schon sehr...


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe das wird dieses jahr noch was, dann können wir mal zusammen ne Runde drehen.

Verkauf halt nen paar Schulbücher oder so 

Der kann gut fahren:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrAO2_IWEIw


----------



## hendrosch (6. Februar 2013)

Das man noch ne prüfung machen muss kann auch Vorteile haben vielleicht nicht von A2>A aber von A1>A2 ich finds gut wenn ich jetzt bald A1 machen warte ich 2 Jahre mach ne Prüfung und schon darf ich was großes Fahren und so teuer ist so ne Prüfung dann ja auch nicht.


----------



## mülla1 (6. Februar 2013)

Sooo hab die neue Maschine jetzt zuhause stehen  für die die das nicht mitbekommen haben. Nach der gsx-r isses jetzt eine ktm superduke geworden  
Gebraucht gekauft, steht top da und ist so gut wie fertig für die nächste Saison. Hab nur im Winter jetzt noch ein wenig jucken in den schrauberfingern bekommen also werden noch ein paar Sachen gemacht:

Neues Cockpit mit racing dashboard
Ganganzeige wird im Cockpit integriert
Lenkerendenspiegel
TÜV und HU
Und zu guter Letzt die Orangen felgenstreifen durch weiße gp streifen ersetzen  

Teile sind unterwegs und werden am Wochenende nach meiner Prüfung an- bzw umgebaut  wird nen bisschen aufwendiger weil ich die Elektrik umfuckeln muss.  

Wenn es fertig ist kommen Bilder  

LG Daniel


----------



## Metalic (9. Februar 2013)

Glückwunsch. Wäre vor ein paar Monaten auch meine erste Wahl gewesen die Superduke, dann isses doch ein Renner geworden.  Was hat die für eine Maschine drin? 990ccm bei 130ps?


----------



## >ExX< (9. Februar 2013)

Welcher Laden ist eurer Meinung nach besser?

Louis oder Polo?

geht um die Stores in Dortmund.


----------



## the.hai (10. Februar 2013)

Ich find beide super.


----------



## STSLeon (10. Februar 2013)

Eher Louis als Polo (Ohne die Stores zu kennen)


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Gut, dann muss ich mich entscheiden, eventuell fahr ich nächsten samstag los.

Edit: ok, also Louis


----------



## moe (10. Februar 2013)

Also was die Eigenmarken Klamotten angeht finde ich die FLM Sachen bei Polo wesentlich besser als die Probiker und Vanucci Klamotten bei Louis.
Ansonsten ist die Tante besser. Kommt immer drauf an was du brauchst.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Es kommt immer darauf an was ich brauche, aber im Grundsatz kann man sagen Polo für Klamotten, Louis für die Technik incl. Helme


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte Hose und Jacke haben.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Da hätte ich bei Polo geschaut, falls in der Nähe


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Hm, schwere entscheidung.

Eine polo filiale ist zumindest als Superstore gekennzeichnet, ist das dann was besonderes?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Ja, grössere Auswahl, oft mit Windkanal zum Helmkauf und anderen Kleinigkeiten


----------



## seventyseven (10. Februar 2013)

Da kann man sich vermessen lassen und man sieht gleich welches Zeug perfekt passt


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Ok, dann werde ich zuerst mal polo vorbeischauen, wenn die in meiner größe nichts haben  schau ich bei louis vorbei.
Viele sachen kommen bei meinen maßen eh nicht in frage.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Februar 2013)

Polo hat genug "lange" Klamotten vor allem bei ihren eigenen Marken. Die bieten echt nen breites Spektrum an.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Hab grad tolle sachen gefunden:
ROAD Atlanta Cordura Jacke schwarz - Bekleidung - Motorrad-Shop | Polo-Motorrad
ROAD Atlanta Cordura Hose - Bekleidung - Motorrad-Shop | Polo-Motorrad


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Hi

Ich habe diese Jacke und bin recht zufrieden, nur die Gummis auf den Knöpfen scheuern etwas schnell ab 

DRIVE Cordura Jacke grau | Polo-Motorrad


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2013)

Auf Stoff hätte ich mal garkeine Lust 
Lederklamotten sind voll sexy


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Aber das sind doch dann meistens diese bauchfreien blousons


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Sexy sehe ich höchsten so in Leder aus


----------



## Metalic (10. Februar 2013)

Ach völlig egal was man an hat, Hauptsache die Kutte passt noch drüber


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2013)

Passt ja jetzt zu Karneval 

Dachte aber mehr an sowas hier 
http://www.boese-preise.de/ebaybilder/Dainese/Dainese2010/LederkombisDIV/1513297_864_F.jpg


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

So laufe ich immer rum :lach:

Und so ein Teil sähe bei mir eher so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (10. Februar 2013)

Wenn du so etwas auf einer 40Ps Schleuder trägst wirst du aber ausgelacht 
Am besten noch mit Höcker


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2013)

Dachte mehr an eine ZX10R


----------



## Metalic (10. Februar 2013)

Okay genehmigt. 

Habe es heute endlich mal geschafft mit meinem Vater zusammen das neue Mopped ein wenig umzubauen. Kleiner Blinker und kleiner Kennzeichenhalter. Das Übliche eben


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Und bei grossen Touren bei Mistwetter ist Leder auch Kacke


----------



## Metalic (10. Februar 2013)

Ach das ist doch herrlich nach einer langen Tour mit Dauerregen, wenn das Leder bis auf die Haut durchnässt ist und dann auch noch so schön färbt


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2013)

Mit einer ZX10R werde ich sicherlich nicht bei Regen fahren 
Und ist gibt ja auch sowas:
http://www.motshop.de/index.php?s=3...2837_Alpinestars+Regenkombi+Racing+Rain&ref=2


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Ja-auf solchen Kindermoppeds braucht man das 

Hier die Jacke im Einsatz


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2013)

Klar als Tourenfahrer würde ich mir auch eine Stoffjacke holen.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Ja-auf einer Renne hätte ich auch Leder.

Die Renne kommt im Frühjahr als Drittmopped


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

So nen teuren lederkombi find ich lohnt nur wenn man geld im überfluss hat oder eben richtig viel fährt.

Aber erstmal kommen bei mir textilsachen


----------



## STSLeon (10. Februar 2013)

Leder lohnt sich immer. Will nicht in Textilklamotten einen Abflug machen. Weder auf der renne noch auf der Landstraße. So teuer sind gute Lederklamotten auch nicht, hochwertiges Textil ist im gleichen Preissegment, wenn nicht sogar teurer.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

So schnell sollte ne halbwegs gute textiljacke auch nicht durchscheuern, und bevor man 400m weit über die straße rutscht wird man ja eh meist von ner leitplanke oder auto gestoppt

Aber gut ich kann da eig nicht sagen was besser ist, hab keine ahnung von der materie.
Aber werde erstmal die 2 sachen die ich gepostet hab anprobieren, ich hoffe nur die haben das in der filiale.

Ansonsten probier ich was vergleichbares an und bestelle dann über internet.

Kann es kaum noch abwarten wenn ich endlich versicherung und tüv drauf habe.
Ich hoffe das klappt bis zum 1. März.

Kann man eine doppelkarte auch beantragen wenn man noch keine versicherung hat, bzw. Diese neue elektronische nummer?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Hi,

kannst ja hier erstmal Checken welche Versicherung in Frage kommt.

Motorradversicherung Vergleich - Günstige Versicherung | CHECK24


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

DEVK  mit 98,30€ im Jahr, echt günstig, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## computertod (10. Februar 2013)

was hast du nochmal für ne Maschine?
ich hab letze woche mal beim örtlichen Versicherungsvertreter für meine GPZ durchrechnen lassen, kostet mich dann entweder 97€ Haftpflicht oder 134€ Teilkasko ohne SB


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Habe ne honda cbf600s, gedrosselt auf 48 ps, und dann aber nur haftpflicht und saisonkennzeichen von märz bis oktober.
Eine teilkasko finde ich zu teuer


----------



## the.hai (10. Februar 2013)

Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei VK+Tk ; gerade beim Motorradfahren kann ja viel ohne wirklichen Verursacher passieren udn da meine Maschine erst 2Jahre alt is, lohnt das noch.

P.S. Ich bin auch Sporttourerfahrer, aber meine zweiteilige "Rennkombi" von Vanucci passt da auch traumhaft zu. Textil war mir auf dauer immer zu "flatterig", gerade bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten.

Sind ja viele unterwegs, die nur Haftpflicht haben, für mich wäre es besser VK ohne TK zu nehmen^^ abgestellt wird sie sogut wie immer in unsrer Garage, aber beim Fahren kann man mal wegrutschen. mit motorrad ist mir das zwar noch nie passiert, aber die simme lag damals mal öfter auf dem rücken, bei ungünstiger nässe oder sogar betriebsflüssigkeiten/sand.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Dann braucht man aber vk wenn man sich legt oder?

Und ich denke das ist nicht gerade billig, das lohnt sich bei meinem möp höchstwahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## the.hai (10. Februar 2013)

vk- ersetzt eigenes motorrad bei selbstverschuldetem schaden
tk- diebstahl
haftpflicht- deckt alles was du kapuitt machst

deswegen meint ich ja, gestohlen kann meine nich werden^^ naja ich bezahl knapp das vierfache im vergleich zu dir, aber das ist es mir wert. meine hat ja noch nen zeitwert von 5000€, wäre schade drum.


----------



## moe (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch TK, die 30 Lappen mehr im Jahr ists mir wert.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Sollte ich haftpflicht mit vk machen kostet mich das schlappe 711€ im jahr

Das fällt schonmal weg^^


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2013)

Würde sowas auch nicht bei einem 4000 eur mopped machen


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Und meins hat ja "nur" 2950€ gekostet^^

Tk ohne selbstbeteiligung soll bei mir 141,85€ kosten.
Mit 150€ selbstbeteiligung nur 126,xx€

Wenn dann defenitiv ohne sb.

Muss aber erstmal schauen was die tk alles einschließt, ist ja glaube brand, tierschaden und so auch noch


----------



## the.hai (10. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Sollte ich haftpflicht mit vk machen kostet mich das schlappe 711€ im jahr
> 
> Das fällt schonmal weg^^


 
Was hasten du fürn versicherer? bei der huk24 sollte das selbst als einsteigewr mit ner geringen selbstbeteiligung bei 500€ max liegen. saison 03-10 natürlich, so wars bei mir, glaub 500€ sb vk und 150€ sb tk.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich hatte immer Teilkasko bei den Moppeds-ohne jetzt genau darüber nachzudenken ob sich das lohnt.

Die FJR ist das erste Mopped mit Vollkasko, kostet aber auch nur rund 360 € für das ganze Jahr.

Aber was bitte ist ein Saisonkennzeichen?


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Also die 711€ weis ich nichtmehr welcher anbieter das war, aber die anderen preise waren alle bei der devk.

Hatte die vk schon auf 300€ sb.

Aber tk mach ich auf jeden fall ohne sb, denn wann überschreitet ein schaden mal 150€?
Sehr selten, wenn dann muss schon was größeres passiert sein.


----------



## moe (10. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab bei der HUK24 TK o. SB Saison 03/10 für 130 Öre im Jahr.
Da ist Brand, Wild, Umfall, und noch irgendwas drin.


----------



## the.hai (10. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber tk mach ich auf jeden fall ohne sb, denn wann überschreitet ein schaden mal 150€?
> Sehr selten, wenn dann muss schon was größeres passiert sein.


 
Meine TK bei der HUK24 





> Teilkasko. Die Teilkasko schützt im vereinbarten Umfang vor fi nanziellen Risiken bei Beschädigung,
> Zerstörung oder Verlust des versicherten Fahrzeugs, z. B. durch Entwendung, Naturgewalten,
> Glasbruch, Zusammenstoß mit Tieren oder Kurzschluss an der Verkabelung.



Also man kommt eigentlich immer über die 150€ bei der TK


----------



## apostoli (10. Februar 2013)

Für meine z750, würde mich VK, 1885 Euro im Jahr kosten. 
Das habe ich gerade bei check24 gesehen.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2013)

Mit wie viel prozent startet man bei einer motorradversicherung überhaupt?


----------



## the.hai (10. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Mit wie viel prozent startet man bei einer motorradversicherung überhaupt?


 
an mit den meisten  also SF0 , das doofe ist, dass du mit saisonkennzeichen die sf-klassen auch doof aufbaust. fährste eine saison haste sf1/2, aber erst nach der zweiten, also zur dritten saison wirste sf1^^. weil du ja erst dann über ein jahr unfallfrei hast.

hab grad mal meine unterlagen rausgekramt.

CBF600S PC43
Haftpflicht + VK/TK 500€/0€ = 312,28€

Das ganze mit SF1.

Mit sf1/2 ist man bei ca 400€ und mit sf0 bin ich bei ca. 500€ pro saison (3-10) gestartet.


----------



## apostoli (10. Februar 2013)

Habe das Gefühl das es 500% sind. Bin fahranfänger und soll 1885 Euro Abdrücken.


----------



## the.hai (10. Februar 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Habe das Gefühl das es 500% sind. Bin fahranfänger und soll 1885 Euro Abdrücken.


 
Die versicherungen sind sehr sensibel was Leistung(PS) angeht^^

Die CBF1000 mit 98PS, kostet im Vergleich zu meiner 600er mit 78PS so ziemlich genau das Doppelte pro Saison.

Hatte das mal mit ner VFR1200 durchkalkuliert, da kam ich mit meinen Konditionen bei über 3000€ raus^^


----------



## apostoli (11. Februar 2013)

Du meinst also, das wenn sie auf 98 PS gedrosselt wär, sie dann nur die Hälfte kosten würde ? Um das mal grob zu sagen... Ich rechne mal durch.


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Du meinst also, das wenn sie auf 98 PS gedrosselt wär, sie dann nur die Hälfte kosten würde ? Um das mal grob zu sagen... Ich rechne mal durch.


 
wieviel hat sie denn? wenns nur knapp über 100ps sind, dann würde ich evtl über ne drossel nachdenken, alles ab 100ps is wahnsinn^^

deswegen kannst du bei der aktuellen cbf1000f z.b. auch als 98ps variante bestellen, anstatt 107ps


----------



## apostoli (11. Februar 2013)

Die z750 hat 106 PS. In der Berechnung mit 98 ps, machte es keinen Unterschied im Preis. Angegeben habe ich das Motorrad mit 106 PS und bei tatsächlicher Leistung mit 98 PS. 

Edit :

Bin grad eben nochmal durch und habe das Mipped direkt mit 98PS angegeben. Keinen Unterschied. Es bleibt bei 1885 euronen.


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2013)

hmm, interessant, habs auch nochmal durchgespielt, aber warum isses dann bei meinen cbfs so^^......ach manno


----------



## apostoli (11. Februar 2013)

Ja schade. Hätte ich glatt gedrosselt. Die paar PS weniger hätte ich eh nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (11. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ja das ist leider so, da Fahranfänger statistisch die meisten Unfälle verursachen.

Ein Mopped bis 5000,-€ würde ich auch nicht VK versichern, sondern das Geld lieber in Sicherheitstrainings investieren 

Das wird auch die letzte Saison sein die ich die FJR VK fahre, danach lohnt sich das auch nicht mehr wirklich, es sei denn nächstes Jahr kommt eine Neue ins Haus-schau mer mal.


----------



## moe (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hab zu Weihnachten ein Sicherheitstraining fürs Mopped vom ADAC geschenkt bekommen. Mal sehen wann ich das mach. Ich denk mal im Mai, dann sind die Prüfungen durch und kalt ists auch nicht mehr so.


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja das ist leider so, da Fahranfänger statistisch die meisten Unfälle verursachen.
> 
> ...


 

Hmmm, ich bleib als Student lieber bei der VK, da ich den komplett Verlust nich so easy wegstecken würde.

Und ich bin mal so arrogant und behaupte, dass ich kein Fahrertraining nach 6Jahren inkl. Winter mit Zweiraderfahrung mehr so wirklich nötig habe. Als absoluter Frischling ist es natürlich zu empfehlen, habe viele Bekannte die sich innerhalb ihrer ersten 100km gelegt haben.

Das auch nur weil sie einfach keine Erfahrung hatten^^
- Sand in der Baustelle
- in der Kurve eine Vollbremsung
- in der Kurve zuviel Gas gegeben


----------



## >ExX< (11. Februar 2013)

Also ich fahre mit dem Mopped eigentlich ziemlich vorsichtig, auf naser Fahrbahn hab ich immer Angst, aber mein Fahrlehrer sagte immer ich sollte schneller fahren


----------



## Metalic (11. Februar 2013)

Angst haben ist ja generell schonmal schlecht. 
Mit dem Fahren bei Regen habe ich irgendwie überhaupt kein Problem, von der durchnässten Kleidung mal abgesehen. Während meiner Fahrschulzeit hätte ich irgendwie immer das Glück im Regen zu fahren. Glaube ich bin vielleicht zweimal im Trockenen gefahren.
Dafür hatte ich auch nur sieben Fahrstunden


----------



## >ExX< (11. Februar 2013)

Naja, was heist Angst.
Ziemlichen Respekt davor, weil ich mich mal mit meiner Mofa ziemlich gelegt hatte, allerdings war da auch Blütenstaub auf der Straße.


----------



## mülla1 (11. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Wäre vor ein paar Monaten auch meine erste Wahl gewesen die Superduke, dann isses doch ein Renner geworden.  Was hat die für eine Maschine drin? 990ccm bei 130ps?


 
Jap... Genau die. Hat Druck ohne ende und reicht mir völlig  abgesehen davon kann meine bessere Hälfte auch mal länger mitfahren ohne das sie das nörgeln anfängt


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also ich fahre mit dem Mopped eigentlich ziemlich vorsichtig, auf naser Fahrbahn hab ich immer Angst, aber mein Fahrlehrer sagte immer ich sollte schneller fahren


 
Ich hoffe doch auch, das Angst nur falsch formuliert war. GGesunder Respekt ist ne feine Sache, aber wenn ich Angst bei etwas habe, dann sollte man es sich überlegen, ob es das richtige für einen ist.

Ich bin nach meinem ersten Crah auch sehr vorsichtig gefahren, weil ich das Vertrauen in die anderen verloren hatte. Mir wurde die Vorfahrt genommen, also bin ich auch danach bei jeder Kreuzung langsamer geworden und hab geguckt, ob die auch wirklich anhalten. Dabei fuhr ich auf der Hauptstrasse^^


----------



## >ExX< (11. Februar 2013)

Also Angst war jetzt wirklich falsch formuliert 

Aber wenn die Straße nass ist fahr ich sehr vorsichtig, und wenn die Straße noch nass ist bevor ich mich auf Bike schwinge, lass ich es lieber noch stehen bis es trocken ist 

bei trockener Straße hab ich allerdings kein Problem ^^


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (11. Februar 2013)

Hi,

bei 25000 km im Jahr kann ich mir das leider nicht immer aussuchen mit der trockenen Strasse. Ich denke auch immer das ich bei Regen besonders vorsichtig fahre, aber überholen tut mich da auch keiner 

Auf trockener Strasse allerdings auch recht selten, und dann auch nur Mopedtechnisch, ne 300 KG Fuhre ist halt nicht so wendig wie eine Supermoto oder GS. 

Zum Thema Sicherheitstraining, nach über 300000 unfall- und sturzfreien Kilometern erschließt sich mir der Sinn auch nicht wirklich


----------



## computertod (11. Februar 2013)

joa, nach 300k km kann man auf jeden fall von Erfahrung reden 
bin mal gespannt wie weit mir die Erfahrung von ~10k km Zündapp auf meiner großen hilft 
allerdings seh ich mittlerweile schwarz dafür, dass ich sie am 1. auf der Straße habe


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

300.000 wow...ich hab bis jetzt erst 50.000 mit dem Auto...mit dem mopped dauert das doch über 10 Jahre...oder sogar 17


----------



## >ExX< (11. Februar 2013)

bei mir wirds auch knapp mit dem 1. märz.

aber laut gmx solls ja erst mitte märz schön werden


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

Hab auch keine Lust mehr auf Winter...will wieder Tshirts tragen und Weiber hinterherglotzen und zum see...


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2013)

Der Rabbi wird ja auch keine Mitte 20 mehr sein^^

Ich würd mich so auf 30 000km mit Zweirad und 40 000km mit Auto schätzen.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Februar 2013)

ja, wird zeit dass sommer wird.

auch wenn der winter bisher nicht so kalt war, aber sonne ist doch besser


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (11. Februar 2013)

Hi,

also ich bin jetzt seit 1997 auf 2 Rädern unterwegs. Allerdings erst mit 36 angefangen-nun könnte Ihr ja Rechnen  

2-3 mal Urlaub im Jahr, da kommt dann schon etwas zusammen


----------



## Heretic (11. Februar 2013)

Was sagt ihr zu solchen Blinkern ?

MINIBLINKER IN VERSCH. - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit

Musste sich mein Motorrad freund holen (will fürn Sommer bereit sein. Leidet aber wie ich am Kronischen Geldmangel), die haben dem echt Nachts Den Blinker vorne Rechts kaput geschlagen. 
Was für asis zum Glück bin ich hier bald weg .


----------



## Metalic (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn sie deinem Freund gefallen ist es doch in Ordnung. Wichtig ist die E Nummer. Ob sie ewig halten bei einem Preis von 6€ wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber bei dem Preis kann man die auch alle paar Monate erneuern


----------



## Heretic (11. Februar 2013)

Ja das ist der Punkt soll erstmal 1-2 Sommer halten das reicht vollkommen. Wir wussten nur nicht obs bei den Teilen zu wirklich großen Nachteilen kommt.

Als Schüler muss man sich halt ständig mit Geld rumschlagen -.-


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Als Schüler muss man sich halt ständig mit Geld rumschlagen -.-


 
Ja? Ich hatte nie welches zum rumschlagen mit^^ Als Student jetzte gehts, da hat man mehr Zeit, bzw besser strukturiert, zum Arbeiten.


----------



## Metalic (11. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube das ist wie bei quasi allen Produkten aus allen Sparten. Du kannst für ein und dasselbe Produkt entweder 6€ oder 50€ ausgeben. Es wird natürlich Qualitätsunterschied geben, aber eben nicht immer und bei jedem Artikel. 

Ist wie mit meinem Kennzeichenhalter. Der hat mich 30€ gekostet. Das Ding sieht super aus, war relativ preiswert, ist stabil ohne Ende und wiegt nicht viel. Hätte ich Bock drauf gehabt, hätte ich mir auch einen für 100€ kaufen können. Nur ob mir das noch Vorteile gebracht hätte... ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

Als Schüler hatte ich mehr Zeit zum arbeiten, bekam da aber nur 8.50 netto konnte dafür aber kommen und gehen wann ich wollte. Jetzt hab ich nicht mehr soviel Zeit dafür bekomme ich fast das doppelte und komme so schnell auf meine 450€


----------



## Metalic (11. Februar 2013)

Och für 450€ bekommst du aber wirklich top Blinker 
Die haben dann aber auch das gewisse BLING BLING


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

Als ob ich mir für das Geld Blinker kaufe


----------



## Metalic (11. Februar 2013)

Bin ja mal gespannt was ich morgen wieder auf den Kopp haue. Morgen gehts zum Polo Store nach Kiel, brauche ne Lederhose (nein nicht so ein Teil aus Bayern) und Motorradstiefel/schuhe.
Habt ihr da Empfehlungen? Will für den Supersportler von meiner Textil-Dainese Hose runter. Und die Schuhe sollen nicht allzu übertrieben sein. Will die vor allem schnell an und aus ziehen können. Und ich hoffe es läuft derzeit eine Rabattaktion


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

Hol dir eine Maßgeschneiderte Känguru/Rindsleder Kombi 
Wenn du schon ausgewachsen bist und kohle hast.
Hoffe du holst dir keine schonhwarze Kombi, finde die viel üü unauffällig und Sicherheit geht vor. 
Dainise hat sehr schöne weiße Kombis


----------



## Metalic (11. Februar 2013)

Mit meinen 174cm dachte ich immer da kommt noch was, aber anscheinend bin ich mit 25 nun endlich ausgewachsen. 
Die maßgeschneiderte Kombi aus Känguru und Rindsleder heb ich mir dann für später auf. Und weiß ist auch nicht so meins, da bist ja nach wirklich jeder kleinsten Strecke am putzen dank der blöden Fliegen...

Denke mal die Hose wird nicht das Problem. Bei den Schuhen/Stiefeln mache ich mir Gedanken. Entweder das sind so richtige Renn-Stiefel die bis zum Knie hoch gehen, oder ganz kurze, die dann aber total sch... aussehen


----------



## >ExX< (11. Februar 2013)

Outstars SPIRIT Stiefel Motorradbekleidung Motorradstiefel

Ich hoffe die sind dir nicht zu hässlich^^

Ich hab die, und man trägt ja eh ne hose drüber


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

Eine Alne Kombi ist echt ein Traum, das schöne ist man kann die frei nach Wunsch gestalten.


Achja exx 
http://svebu.de/oxid/

Der laden ist in der Nähe, günstig und große Auswahl und gute Beratung


----------



## Metalic (11. Februar 2013)

Ja genau, so etwas in der Art. Mir ist es halt wichtig, dass ich nicht wie mit den Stiefeln beim Bund erstmal 10 min beschäftigt bin. Allerdings fahr ich zu Polo. Ach die werden schon was feines haben. Aber höchst warscheinlich werde ich morgen nur die Sachen anprobieren und dann über das Internet kaufen wenn mal wieder eine Aktion in Gange ist. 
Bis Sonntag gab es 20% Rabatt auf Einkäufe mit mind. 350€ Einkaufswert. Die Marke sollte ich doch leicht knacken


----------



## STSLeon (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hab Stiegel von Büse, die sehen sportlich aus aber man kann damit auch ein paar Meter laufen. Sieh dich einfach mal auf der Homepage um. Ansonsten gibt es sportliche Stiefel von Sidi und alpinstars.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (11. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich habe diese hier

VANUCCI VTB4 BOOTS - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit

Leider fehlen denen die Schleifer an der Seite, somit muss ich alle paar Wochen zum Schuster, weil ich die Seiten abgeschliffen habe (Je oller, je doller) 

Aber vom Anziehen her genial


----------



## Metalic (11. Februar 2013)

Das geht doch schonmal in die richtige Richtung. Nur leider immernoch der falsche Shop 

Ich lass mich da morgen mal überraschen und werde den Verkäufer mal ordentlich strapazieren


----------



## >ExX< (11. Februar 2013)

Die spirit  stiefel gibts bei polo sogar für nur 100€.

Zieht ihr unter der motorradhose eigentlich extra funktionswäsche an?
Wäre sinnvoll oder?


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

Also ich kauf mir welche, ist zumindest bei Leder sehr sinnvoll. Versuch nach einer Fahrt im Sommer Lederklamotten auszuziehen...das klebt sonst zu sehr. Die FunkrionsWäsche saugt auch den schweiß auf, so musst du die nur in die Waschmaschine schmeißen


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (11. Februar 2013)

Nein, ich nicht. An kalten Tagen habe ich Thermofutter drin.
Ist aber bei der FJR nicht wirklich nötig, da über die Austellbaren Seitenteile genug Wärme vom Motor kommt.
Und Sitz-,sowie Griffheizung sind feine Dinge


----------



## xenos1 (11. Februar 2013)

Zumindest bei Leder kann ich dir sagen: ja  Schon während der Fahrschule hab ich das deutlich spüren können. Erstens war es bei mir so, dass meine neu gekaufte Lederkombi in den Kniekehlen etwas zwickte (merkte ich bei der Anprobe nicht wirklich xD ). In der zweiten Fahrstunde dann habe ich Funktionsunterwäsche angezogen und die Kombi fühlte sich sowas von gut sitzend an. Nix zwickte mehr und es war erstaunlich angenehm sie zu tragen  Zudem fand ich, dass man dann nicht mehr wirklich merkt dass man schwitzt. Dafür isse ja auch eigentlich da. Sie transportiert den Schweiß vom Körper weg. Hat bei mir super funktioniert, genauso wie das ausziehen, nichts klebt o.ä. Man kann die Motorradklamotten ausziehen, als sei alles trocken.

@Rabbi, noch besser als Heizgriffe sind beheizbare Handschuhe  Das is ein Traum mit kalten Händen in die vorgewärmten Handschuhe zu "schlüpfen" xD


----------



## Metalic (11. Februar 2013)

Hat von euch eigentlich schonmal jemand eine von diesen Motorradjeans probiert? Also optisch ist es eine Jeanshose, aber mit einer besonderen Art Stoff, die beim Sturz schützt. Natürlich ist soetwas nicht so sicher wie eine LEderhose, aber habe mehrere Tests gelesen, in denen diese Dinger gar nicht mal so schlecht abgeschnitten haben


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

xenos1 schrieb:


> @Rabbi, noch besser als Heizgriffe sind beheizbare Handschuhe  Das is ein Traum mit kalten Händen in die vorgewärmten Handschuhe zu "schlüpfen" xD



Wieso denke ich dabei an was ganz anderes?
So Luxus gibt es bestimmt nicht bei aupersportler


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (12. Februar 2013)

> So Luxus gibt es bestimmt nicht bei aupersportler



Das stimmt. aber ein alter Kater sitzt auch lieber vor dem Ofen, das "draussen rumhüpfen" überlässt Er den Jüngeren 
Ein Supersportler ist etwas um hier im Taunus die Sonntagsrossis um den Hausberg zu scheuchen, aber bestimmt nichts um im Urlaub von hier nach Griechenland zu fahren


----------



## >ExX< (12. Februar 2013)

Habe in der fahtschule immer meine jeans druntergehabt.

Dann werde ich wohl funktionswäsche dazukaufen müssen^^


----------



## moe (12. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hat von euch eigentlich schonmal jemand eine von diesen Motorradjeans probiert? Also optisch ist es eine Jeanshose, aber mit einer besonderen Art Stoff, die beim Sturz schützt. Natürlich ist soetwas nicht so sicher wie eine Lederhose, aber habe mehrere Tests gelesen, in denen diese Dinger gar nicht mal so schlecht abgeschnitten haben


 
Ich hab eine von Polo. Das ist quasi ne normale, etwas dickere, Jeans mit Kevlareinlagen. Bei meiner kann man auch noch "Knieschützer" aus Schaumstoff reinmachen, die gabs damals für nen 10er mit dazu. Ich zieh die immer an, wenn ich zur Schule oder im Sommer zum Baggersee fahre. Wenn mans nicht weiß, erkennt man die nicht als Motorradjeans, allerdings ist der Schnitt nichts außergewöhliches.
Ob die schützt oder nicht kann ich dir (zum Glück) nicht sagen, ich bin auch nicht scharf drauf, dass auszuprobieren. Nach nem Sturz kannst die wegschmeißen, das ist klar. Das Problem bei denen ist halt, dass diese Einlagen nicht überall sind, sondern nur an bestimmten Stellen wie Knie, Schienbeine und Hüfte.

@Exx: Unter meinen Textilklamotten hab ich keine Funktionswäsche drunter, unter Leder würde ich aber auch welche anziehen.


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2013)

ich hab mal ne Frage:
und zwar ist an meiner GPZ von der Bremspumpe bis zum Verteiler an der Gabel eine Stahlflexleitung verbaut, allerdings hab ich dazu weder eine ABE noch ist im Fahrzeugschein dazu eine Eintragung zu finden
das einzige was ich jetzt ablesen konnte ist am pumpenseitigen Anschluss: auf der einen Seite steht "Spiegler" auf der anderen Seite in der oberen Zeile "3 /1998" und entweder "I" oder "1", in der unteren Zeile steht "FMVSS 106", auf der Leitung selber hab ich jetzt nix finden können
kann mir da wer weiterhelfen? Fahrzeug ist ein 88er GPZ 900


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (12. Februar 2013)

Evtl passt die hier

http://www.11880.com/dynamic/media/pdf?id_media=410252&filename=abe-typ-f-60819-bl


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2013)

da ist aber Lucas der Hersteller, bei mir ists Spiegler (ABM) 
auf der Spiegler website hätt ich schon ne ABE gefunden, allerdings steht da was anderes aufm Anschluss


----------



## Metalic (12. Februar 2013)

So habe dann heute mal ein wenig den Umsatz bei Polo angekurbelt. Nicht viel aber immerhin 
Bin letztendlich bei der Polo Hausmarke FLM gelandet. Meine Jacke ist auch schon von der Marke und war immer sehr zufrieden.

Diese Hose ist es geworden: FLM Shooter Lederhose | Polo-Motorrad

Und dazu diese Stiefel: FLM GP Sportstiefel schwarz | Polo-Motorrad

Ich sehe gerade, die MEinungen der Kundne zu den beiden Sachen sehen ja auch ganz vernünftig aus. Hoffe der Kauf geht so in Ordnung.


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Evtl passt die hier
> 
> http://www.11880.com/dynamic/media/pdf?id_media=410252&filename=abe-typ-f-60819-bl


 
schaut schon besser aus, muss ich nochmal vergleichen


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (12. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hoffe der Kauf geht so in Ordnung.



Dir muss es gefallen und gut muss es sitzen.

Meinungen sind da unwichtig


----------



## mülla1 (12. Februar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe diese hier
> 
> ...


 
Dann zieh mal die Füße ein in den kurven  Nein Spaß  aber das wurde beim ADAC kurventraining mehrmals gesagt das viele Motorradfahrer oftmals das Problem haben die Füße als Schräglagensensor zu benutzen  ist aber totaler quatsch.. Ich hab mir seitdem angewöhnt die Füße mit dem fussballen auf die rasten zu legen. Das verbessert auch die Kontrolle und das fahr Gefühl  gerade auf der renne ein wichtiger tip


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (12. Februar 2013)

> Das verbessert auch die Kontrolle und das fahr Gefühl gerade auf der renne ein wichtiger tip



Danke werd ich testen-falls dieser Winter mal vorbei geht


----------



## the.hai (12. Februar 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Dann zieh mal die Füße ein in den kurven  Nein Spaß  aber das wurde beim ADAC kurventraining mehrmals gesagt das viele Motorradfahrer oftmals das Problem haben die Füße als Schräglagensensor zu benutzen  ist aber totaler quatsch.. Ich hab mir seitdem angewöhnt die Füße mit dem fussballen auf die rasten zu legen. Das verbessert auch die Kontrolle und das fahr Gefühl  gerade auf der renne ein wichtiger tip


 
Fahr mal MotoX, da brauchste den Fuss um den Schwerpunkt weiter vorzulagern und streckst ihn deshalb in Kurven gen Vorderrad. Sollte er dann den Boden berühren is er ab^^


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2013)

gibts bei Stahlflex eigentlich starke qualitative Unterschiede oder steht praktisch überall nur n anderer Name drauf?


----------



## mülla1 (13. Februar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Fahr mal MotoX, da brauchste den Fuss um den Schwerpunkt weiter vorzulagern und streckst ihn deshalb in Kurven gen Vorderrad. Sollte er dann den Boden berühren is er ab^^


 
Ja gut fahrbedingt ist ist das bei motox sicherlich anders. Da sitzt man ja auch ein wenig höher drauf und drückt die maschine in die Kurve anstatt sie zu ziehen. Ist aber mehr die Ausnahme...  und das ganze sollte jetzt auch nicht überheblich klingen  aber Tatsache ist halt das es zb ziemlich schwer ist die fussschleifer auch nur anzukratzen wenn man auf den fussballen fährt 



computertod schrieb:


> gibts bei Stahlflex eigentlich starke qualitative Unterschiede oder steht praktisch überall nur n anderer Name drauf?



Qualitative Unterschiede merkt man kaum. Es gibt nur teuer und nicht so teuer. Die stahlflex Leitungen aus dem Zubehörhandel a la Louis oder polo sind zwar qualitativ hochwertig allerdings aber auch viel zu teuer.
Wenn du dir welche anbauen willst guck mal bei:
www.melvin.de
Ich hab einen komplett Satz für vorne und hinten in wunschfarbe (Farbe der Leitungen und Farbe der fittinge/schrauben) für die gsx-r dort gekauft und knappe 60€ bezahlt. Das Kit hat auch eine ABE. Dementsprechend auch hochwertige Produkte


----------



## computertod (13. Februar 2013)

mhm, ich hab mal bei Spiegler angefragt, da kostet das zusenden eines Gutachtens 15€
n komplettes Stahlflexkit kostet für meine Maschine anscheinend immer ~100€, aber auch nur weil ich noch dieses Anti Dive verbaut habe.
wenn ich das rausschmeis komm ich bei Melvin mit 60€ hin, müsste dazu aber anscheinend meine Gabel zerlegen...


----------



## seventyseven (13. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute. 

Mal ne kurze Frage wenn ich meinen Führerschein verliere und ihn wieder Ausgehändigt bekomme werde ich von Klasse A auf A2 runtergestuft ?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (13. Februar 2013)

Das ist mir nicht bekannt, da ich meinen Führerschein durchgehend seit 1978 besitze 

Probleme gibt es eher mit dem B - ehemals 3 - dass man dann keine LKW bis 7,5 Tonnen mehr fahren darf, sondern nur noch bis 3,5 Tonnen.


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2013)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> 
> Mal ne kurze Frage wenn ich meinen Führerschein verliere und ihn wieder Ausgehändigt bekomme werde ich von Klasse A auf A2 runtergestuft ?


 
Wenn du ihn richtig verlierst und ihn komplett neu machen musst, dann natürlich auch zu den aktuellen Vorraussetzungen.

ich denke mal wir reden hier nicht von nem Fahrverbot, btw ich muss bald mal nen Monat laufen^^ die 510PS am Wochenende waren mit ROTLICHT "befleckt".
naja, der 5l wars fast wert, nun hoffe ich bloss, dass es mit dem fahrverbot so legbar is, sodass die saison dann eh schon um ist^^


----------



## Metalic (13. Februar 2013)

Du kannst dir den Monat ja glaube ich aussuchen


----------



## seventyseven (13. Februar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn richtig verlierst und ihn komplett neu machen musst, dann natürlich auch zu den aktuellen Vorraussetzungen.
> 
> ich denke mal wir reden hier nicht von nem Fahrverbot, btw ich muss bald mal nen Monat laufen^^ die 510PS am Wochenende waren mit ROTLICHT "befleckt".
> naja, der 5l wars fast wert, nun hoffe ich bloss, dass es mit dem fahrverbot so legbar is, sodass die saison dann eh schon um ist^^


 
Naja ich wurde mit 100 in einer 70er geblitzt und muss ein Aufbauseminar besuchen. Weiß aber nicht ob ich Zeitlich damit hinkomme und wenn ich den nicht bis zu einem gewissen Datum hab wird mir der Führerschein eben entzogen bis ich es absolviert habe. Deswegen aber auf A2 gestuft zu werden will ich auch nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Februar 2013)

100 in einer 70er zone finde ich nicht schlimm eigentlich.

Aber passiert dir das in österreich kommse ja fast in den knast


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2013)

Man muss nur wissen wo


----------



## the.hai (14. Februar 2013)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Naja ich wurde mit 100 in einer 70er geblitzt und muss ein Aufbauseminar besuchen. Weiß aber nicht ob ich Zeitlich damit hinkomme und wenn ich den nicht bis zu einem gewissen Datum hab wird mir der Führerschein eben entzogen bis ich es absolviert habe. Deswegen aber auf A2 gestuft zu werden will ich auch nicht.


 
Hört sich nach Probezeit an?

Bei mir warens 36 zuviel in ner 50er Zone innerorts....ein Ampelstart^^ und das obwohl ich insgesamt wesentlich ruhiger fahre als früher.


----------



## Metalic (14. Februar 2013)

In meinen sieben Jahren in denen ich nun den Führerschein habe hat es mich nicht ein einziges Mal erwischt *auf Holz klopf*
Dabei halte ich mich des öfteren nicht ans Tempolimit  Hatte einfach immer nur ein Riesenglück!

Habe nur jetzt meine Bedenken. Wird meine erste Saison auf einem Supersportler... Bin aber absolut kein Raser, nur habe ich die Befürchtung das einen so eine Maschine einfach zu schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten verleitet


----------



## the.hai (14. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> In meinen sieben Jahren in denen ich nun den Führerschein habe hat es mich nicht ein einziges Mal erwischt *auf Holz klopf*
> Dabei halte ich mich des öfteren nicht ans Tempolimit  Hatte einfach immer nur ein Riesenglück!
> 
> Habe nur jetzt meine Bedenken. Wird meine erste Saison auf einem Supersportler... Bin aber absolut kein Raser, nur habe ich die Befürchtung das einen so eine Maschine einfach zu schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten verleitet


 
Was schnell beschleunigt, ist schnell zu schnell^^

Und supersportler werden ja erst bei hohen geschwindigkeiten bequem, bei geringen geschwindigkeiten kriegste ja nur wunde handballen.


----------



## Metalic (14. Februar 2013)

Bei mir sind keine Lenkerstummel mehr dran sondern ein Superbike-Lenker. Sieht nicht ganz so cool aus für den ein oder anderen (mir gefällts dennoch), dafür schmerzen einem nach ein paar Kilometer nicht die Handgelenke


----------



## seventyseven (14. Februar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Probezeit an?
> 
> Bei mir warens 36 zuviel in ner 50er Zone innerorts....ein Ampelstart^^ und das obwohl ich insgesamt wesentlich ruhiger fahre als früher.



Hätte noch knapp 4 Monate gehabt.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Februar 2013)

Meine probezeit ist schon fast nen halbes jahr vorbei wieder.

Gut wenn man fs mit 17 macht


----------



## Metalic (15. Februar 2013)

Ohh morgen gehts zur ersten Feier dieses Jahr vom Motorradclub  Dosenbier, Dosenmucke und die erste Grillwurst dieses Jahr


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (15. Februar 2013)

Viel Spass, das haben wir schon hinter uns 

Bei uns laufen schon die Vorbereitungen aufs Pfingsttreffen im Allgäu


----------



## >ExX< (15. Februar 2013)

Tut mir leid dass ich schon wieder mit dieser nervigen versicherungssache und Doppelkarte nerve, aber ich blicke das irgendwie nicht.

Die elektronische VB Nummer bekomme ich ja nur wenn ich eine Versicherung abschließe oder?
aber die Versicherung kann ich nur abschließen wenn die Drossel eingetragen wurde oder?

wie komme ich dann legal mit dem Motorrad zur Tüv Station?


----------



## Metalic (15. Februar 2013)

Leih dir irgendwo einen Hänger


----------



## >ExX< (15. Februar 2013)

weil mein Bruder und Schwager meinten man kann mit der Doppelkarte, was ja heute die eVB Nummer ist, zum TÜV und zur Zulassungsstelle fahren.


----------



## Metalic (15. Februar 2013)

Mir geht es da wie dir, habe in diese Richtung kaum eine Ahnung 
Generell würde ich aber sagen, dass es nicht erlaubt ist ohne TÜV durch die Gegend zu düsen. Also rein vom logischen Denken. Ich fahre meine Maschine, wenn sie jetzt bald fertig geamcht wird, mit dem Anhänger zur Werkstatt wegen Ölwechsel und co. und da kommt auch einmal wöchentlich der TÜV Fuzzi.

Vielleicht schaut Klutten ja irgendwann nochmal rein. Der junge Mann ist doch vom Fach


----------



## moe (15. Februar 2013)

Ruf doch einfach mal bei deiner Versicherung/irgendeiner Versicherung an und frag. Wenn die dir das nicht sagen können, wer dann?


----------



## >ExX< (15. Februar 2013)

Das Ding ist ja dass der Koffer Tüv hat, nur die Drossel muss eingetragen werden.

Gestern war nen Versicherungsmakler bei uns wegen der Motorradversicherung, und er meinte er wollte mir so eine eVB Nummer zuschicken.
Hab aber  leider vergessen zu fragen ^^


----------



## moe (15. Februar 2013)

Das hat mit HU/AU nicht viel zu tun.
Lad das Ding auf nen normalen Autoanhänger, fahr damit zum TÜV und lass dir die Drossel abnehmen. Mit dem Bescheid und der eVB gehst dann zur Zulassungsstelle und meldest den Bock an. Fertig.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Februar 2013)

sind nur 3 km, und dass auch nur ne neben straße^^
ich riskier das einfach, aber eigentlich sollte das gegen


----------



## the.hai (15. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> sind nur 3 km, und dass auch nur ne neben straße^^
> ich riskier das einfach, aber eigentlich sollte das gegen



ruf einfach die zuständigen stellen an und frag nach. man kann meines wissens auch ohne tüv zum tüv fahren^^ aber dann nur auf direktem wege hin und zurück.

wenn dein auto nen monat drüber is, hat es ja offiziell auch keinen tüv, aber mit ner kleinen gebühr geht das klar.


----------



## Metalic (15. Februar 2013)

Bei 3km würd ich es auch drauf ankommen lassen und die Maschine über Nacht beim TÜV parken. Nagut ich wohne auch auf dem Land, hier sieht man selten Polizei und wenn dann nur zum Blitzen.


----------



## the.hai (15. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bei 3km würd ich es auch drauf ankommen lassen und die Maschine über Nacht beim TÜV parken. Nagut ich wohne auch auf dem Land, hier sieht man selten Polizei und wenn dann nur zum Blitzen.


 
Raten kann man dazu aber nicht, falls es illegal ist. Ich würde es wiegesagt prüfen vorher.

Denn wenn was passiert und es illegal sein sollte, dann Fahren ohne Versicherung/Zulassung evtl noch Führerschein, weils nich eingetrtagen is... ergo bitterböse Straftat und Lappen weg...

Klär das ab mit Amt und Dekra/GTU und schlaf dann ruhiger.


----------



## Metalic (16. Februar 2013)

Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden ob er das Ganze wagt. Er sagt ja selbst er riskiert es einfach.
Aber bevor es Ärger gibt, leih dir am besten irgendwo einen Anhäger und fahr das Ding so dahin.

EDIT: Sowas hier. Oder du kaufst sowas gleich :p

http://suchen.mobile.de/lkw-inserat/andere-sdah-plattform-hebertsfelden/174444095.html?lang=de&pageNumber=1&__lp=21&scopeId=T&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariantExclusion1.searchInFreetext=false&vehicleCategory=Trailer&segment=Truck&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&grossPrice=false&category=MotorcycleTrailer


----------



## >ExX< (16. Februar 2013)

Ja sehr lustig mit dem Hänger^^

War heute in Siegen im Louis Shop, ziemlich fuckelig und unsortiert.


----------



## computertod (17. Februar 2013)

hä, ich blicks grad nicht
ich hab grad mal auf der LSL Seite geschaut wegen Superbike Kit (was ja bei mir verbaut ist), da steht das eine Austauschbremsleitung mitgeliefert wird, welche ja anscheinend die ist die bei mir montiert ist, in der ABE zum Superbike Kit steht 'In verbindung mit AT-Bremsleitung vorn'
brauch ich da jetzt ne eigene ABE oder nicht?


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2013)

Ich denke du musst die ABE von dem superbikekit haben, die ABE gilt dann aber nur wenn du auch die bremsleitung montiert hast.

Btw. Was ist das fürn kit?

Frag einfach mal bei dem tüv nord nach


----------



## computertod (17. Februar 2013)

Lenker ist der LSL L01 in verbindung mit adapterplatte auf der oberen gabelbrücke
Und eben die längere Stahlflexbremsleitung


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2013)

ich persönlich würde jetzt sagen dass du halt nur die ABE von dem Superbike Kit brauchst, ne extra ABE für die Bremsleitung wäre ja unsinnig, wenn die Bremsleitung ja zu dem Kit zugehört^^


----------



## mülla1 (17. Februar 2013)

Abgesehen haben zertifizierte stahlflexleitungen meist einen klipser auf dem eine enummer steht. Dann ist das mit der Abe eh hinfällig  brauchst dir keinen Kopf um sowas machen.. In der Regel gelten die Abes für solche umbaukits wenn da komplett.


----------



## computertod (17. Februar 2013)

das hab ich mittlerweile auch schon mitbekommen, allerdings steht auf dieser Stahlflexleitung weder eine enummer, noch eine kba drauf (es sei denn es steht auf der 'nicht sichtbaren' Seite)
nur aufm Knickschutz ist was eingegossen, hab ich n paar seiten vorher schon gepostet


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2013)

So, gerade n Oldtimerversicherungskennzeichen geholt, die Zündappsaison 2013 ist damit für mich offiziell eröffnet


----------



## >ExX< (26. Februar 2013)

ich hoffe du hast Winterreifen drauf^^

| SVEBU Motorradbekleidung | Motorradstiefel | Motorradbekleidung | Lederkombi | SHARK S700S LINE-UP KSX SCHWARZ SILBER GLITTER | online kaufen
wie siehts eig mit Helmen von Shark aus?
Die S700 Serie gefällt mir ganz gut, hat jemand so einen?


----------



## the.hai (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab den Shark RSI, ein feiner Helm, doch im nachhinein würde ich mir nichts mattes mehr kaufen, Fliegendreck ist echt schwer zu entfernen.

Und leider sind die Visiere recht teuer, gerade die verspiegelten, die ich nur benutze.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Februar 2013)

Wie ist denn die Sicht durch nen verspiegeltes Visier überhaupt?
Müsste doch etwas dunkler sein als ein klares oder?

Wie schauts mit Nexo Helmen aus?NEXO Fiber Comfort Air | Polo-Motorrad
der gefällt mir auc sehr gut

Edit: Die Speed-R Helme sehen aber immernoch am besten aus


----------



## kalkone (26. Februar 2013)

Ich nutze einen schuberth S1. Der ist echt klasse mit der Sonnenblende!

Hat wer erfahrung mit dem Bridgestone S20? Langsam muss ich mich um neue Reifen kümmer und mit dem BT16/BT16Pro bin ich eig. immer gut gefahren


----------



## the.hai (26. Februar 2013)

Im Sommer ist das verspiegelte Visier einfach nur Bombe, ich mag es nicht mit Brille zu fahren und es sieht einfach verdammt cool aus. Doch sobald es dunkel wird kannst du es absolut vergessen^^ In einer Sommernacht und durch Berlins beleuchteten Strassen gehts noch, aber außerorts ist es absoluter Blindflug.

Gefühlt liegt die Verspiegelung meistens mittig zwischen leichter und starker Tönung, so jedenfalls bei den RSIs.

Das einzige was mir aufn Senkel geht, ist dass das Visier bei 270km/h aufwärts und ungünstigem Wind aufgeht. Der nächste Helm hat definitiv ne Visierverriegelung!^^



kalkone schrieb:


> Ich nutze einen schuberth S1. Der ist echt klasse mit der Sonnenblende!
> 
> Hat  wer erfahrung mit dem Bridgestone S20? Langsam muss ich mich um neue  Reifen kümmer und mit dem BT16/BT16Pro bin ich eig. immer gut gefahren


 
Was für ne Maschine? mir wurden Metzeler immer wärmstens empfohlen.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Februar 2013)

Schuberth Helme sind noch etwas über meinem Budget^^

Ja blöd dass sowas immer bei den alltagsgeschwindigkeiten passiert, aber was will man machen 
Dann wirds bei mir wohl ein Visier ohne verspiegelung, tuhe auch nicht gerne ne sonnenbrille auf.


----------



## kalkone (26. Februar 2013)

ok  das is tacktisch ungünstig  naja... mir würde das nicht passieren... ich muss mich mit meinen 1,95m ab 200 hinter der Scheibe verstecken... und meine CBR 600RR würd auch nicht viel schneller laufen 

genau das ist ein grund, wieso ich kein getöntest/verspiegeltes visier haben will. wenn man man nachts fahren muss kann man vorher schonmal im krankenhaus nach einem bett fragen 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Schuberth Helme sind noch etwas über meinem Budget^^



ich hab meinen darmals gekauft als der S1PRo rausgekommen ist. bei meinem händler wa der S1 dann auf 200€ heruntergesetzt  auf die komplette leder "Rüstung" hab ich dann auch gleich nochmal 25% rausgeholt 

@ the.hai:
ich fahre eine cbr 600RR


----------



## the.hai (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab meistens ein Zweitvisier bei, wenn ich weiß, dass ich nachts zurückfahren oder so. Die Visiere lassen sich durch die einfach Ein-Button-Montage auch easy und schnell wechseln. Schuberth kann ich auch empfehlen, mein Vater hat einen, super Konzept und Verarbeitung.

@kalkone

Mit 1,95m und dann ne CBR600RR? Ist das nicht gegen die Menschenrechte?^^

Also ich schau mir mit meinen 1,90m schon nichtsmehr kleiner als ne Sporttourer ala CBF1000/VFR1200/GSXR1300 an.


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Also ich "probiere" derzeit mal für mich eine neue Firma aus. Fahre nun den Marushin 999 RS. Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit dem Helm. Ist superleicht, recht angenehm zu tragen und vom Preis her finde ich ihn mehr als nur fair. Für mich einziges Manko, er wird relativ warm im Sommer. Also im Prinzip sind sie mit der Lüftung auf dem richtigen Weg aber noch nicht 100%ig dort angekommen wo sie hin sollten  

Und hier ein Test von 2011. Helmtest Oberklasse-Racinghelme - Marushin 999 RS - Motorradhelme - MOTORRAD online

So sieht meiner aus. Nicht ganz unauffällig. http://www.marushin.it/marushin/images/999rs_monstra_nero_lucido.jpg


----------



## >ExX< (26. Februar 2013)

wow, da hast du ja mit deinem Helm nen richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht

Ich muss mich auch irgendwann mal auf so ne kleine rennmaschine setzen, bin wirklich gespannt wie die platzverhältnisse so sind 
das mit dem Schnellwechselsystem ist wirklich gut, hast du dann immer nen rucksack bei oder wie transportierst du das Visier?

Und: Braucht man nen Antibeschlagvisier?


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast Winterreifen drauf^^


 
Winterreifen? 
hier liegt eig nur noch in unserem Hof und am Straßenrand Schnee, nur das Salz auf der Strasse (und dann auch am Moped...) war doch etwas mehr als erwartet


----------



## kalkone (26. Februar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich hab meistens ein Zweitvisier bei, wenn ich weiß, dass ich nachts zurückfahren oder so. Die Visiere lassen sich durch die einfach Ein-Button-Montage auch easy und schnell wechseln. Schuberth kann ich auch empfehlen, mein Vater hat einen, super Konzept und Verarbeitung.
> 
> @kalkone
> 
> ...


 
bei mir kommt es darauf an, wie der tank gestaltet ist. manche haben eine "Kante" oben, da passen zwar meine "haxen" rein, beim schalten bleib ich da immer hängen. Auf der 600RR hab ich aber null probleme, ein sehr guter Spezel von mir, der auch genau so groß ist wie ich, fährt auch eine 600RR. Tagestouren mit 500-600km ohne Autobahn haben wir zusammen auch schon abgespult .
Also wie gesagt, wenn es ein Problem gibt, dann ist es das Tank Design, bei dem Lenker und der Fußrasten ist es nur eine frage der Einstellung.


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Also für meinen Helm kostet ein normales, klares Visier um die 30€. Das hat dann aber auch diese Anti-Fog Beschichtung. Die hält eigentlich auch recht lange. Man sollte halt beim sauber machen nicht unbedingt mit Chemie ans Visier. Verspiegelte liegen glaube ich auch so um die 30€. Nur diese Spielerein, also die Visiere die sich selbst verdunkeln bei Sonnenlicht kosten um die 60€. War mir bisher immer zu teuer sowas mal zu probieren.
Transport hätte ich auch kein Problem. Da ich bei 90% aller Fahrten einen Rucksack auf habe.


----------



## the.hai (26. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Also für meinen Helm kostet ein normales, klares Visier um die 30€. Das hat dann aber auch diese Anti-Fog Beschichtung. Die hält eigentlich auch recht lange. Man sollte halt beim sauber machen nicht unbedingt mit Chemie ans Visier. Verspiegelte liegen glaube ich auch so um die 30€. Nur diese Spielerein, also die Visiere die sich selbst verdunkeln bei Sonnenlicht kosten um die 60€. War mir bisher immer zu teuer sowas mal zu probieren.
> Transport hätte ich auch kein Problem. Da ich bei 90% aller Fahrten einen Rucksack auf habe.


 
Das sind ja schnäppchen^^rsi visier | Geizhals Deutschland

ein normales kostet 50€ und die verspiegelten 70-80€^^

Visier entweder im Rucksack oder ins Topcase, da ich lieber mit case als Rucksack fahre. da geht dann praktikabel über style.

Beim RSI gibts nur ein Manko bei den Visieren, alle sind "antifog" außer das verspiegelte^^ aber zum glück braucht man das meist nur bei kälterem wetter, wo es auch dunkler ist.


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Style? Ich zeig dir was Style ist!

KLICK

Wollte ich immer mal bringen mit so einem Ding auf meinem 1000er Supersportler durch die Gegend zu düsen


----------



## the.hai (26. Februar 2013)

VANUCCI RUCKSACK - Louis - Motorradbekleidung & Motorradzubehör ich fuhr den auf meiner simson s50


----------



## >ExX< (26. Februar 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> Winterreifen?
> hier liegt eig nur noch in unserem Hof und am Straßenrand Schnee, nur das Salz auf der Strasse (und dann auch am Moped...) war doch etwas mehr als erwartet


 
bei uns ist noch mitten im winter 
sollte aber die nächsten tage wegtauen


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2013)

ja, sollte hier auch langsam wegtauen
Temperaturen steigen langsam, aber sicher


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Bei uns sind seit Tagen Plus-Grade. Schnee hab ich hier schon länger nicht mehr gesehen. Aber dne haben wir hier im Norden auch selten.
Bekomm die Tage schon meine neuen Reifen. Herrlich die Dinger zu zu Ek Preisen zu bekommen


----------



## the.hai (27. Februar 2013)

Bei uns im Speckgürtel sind es knappe Plusgrade und trockene STrassen momentan. Ich hoffe das hält sich und übermorgen kommt dann gleich die erste Ausfahrt.

Morgen heißt es aber erstmal Jaguar XKR!!! jiha 5.0l und 510PS^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (27. Februar 2013)

@kalkone: Ich hab die 45er Battlax und bin mit denen echt zufrieden. Die fahren sich super, halten recht lange und für meine Bandit kostet der Satz nur 180 Öre.

@Exx: Die Nolan Helme kannst dir auch mal anschauen. Ich hab nen N75 und komm mit dem super klar. Der geht im Nacken n bisschen weiter runter, als der Shark, was für mich das Kaufkriterium war. Antifog Pinlock Visiere würde ich auch nie mehr hergeben, vor allem morgens und abends.


----------



## Metalic (27. Februar 2013)

Das Ding ist ja wohl die Hölle auf zwei Rädern.
Soll im November auf den Markt kommen, aber angeblich nicht für jeden zu kaufen. Nur erfahrene Fahrer. Finde ich auch richtig wenn man sich die groben Daten ansieht:
1290ccm
170PS
160Kg Leergewicht
140 nm





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6h1e9oulMd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Februar 2013)

Ist ja ne gute Werbung wenn es sich nicht jeder kaufen darf, da es sich halt rumspricht, genauso wie beim GTI von wegen erst ab 21 und so......

Aber ich finde einfach dass sowas eine Diskriminierung ist, es ist vielleicht auch gefährlich jemanden dadrauf fahren zu lassen der nicht so viel erfahrung hat, aber wenn ich das Geld doch habe?
Sowas finde ich nicht ok.

Zumindest ordentliche Leistungsdaten^^


----------



## Heretic (27. Februar 2013)

Da geb ich dir recht. Gibt genauso viele Erwachsene die auch ohne die PS wie ideoten rumdüsen. Manchmal sind es besonders die die denken "sie können die ja beherrschen , die dürfen das"...

Oder auch die Kontrolle ist ideotisch. Ich habe meinen Führerschein für A nun fast 1 1/2 Jahre und habe schon mehrere Tausend Kilometer strecke hinter mir sowie seit 15 nen Roller führerschein und mit dem damalig geschenkten Roller bis ich 18 wurde ca 4000KM zurückgelegt und dann  werde ich genauso behandelt wie jemand der mit mir den Führerschein gemacht hat. Jedoch nie gefahren ist und vorher auch noch nie im Straßenverkehr war.....

Wie ich das liebe.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Februar 2013)

wenn die unser geld nicht wollen^^

meine Helmauswahl grenzt sich ein auf:
Shark S700S
Shark S900C
Nolan N85
Caberg EGO
Caberg V2R-R


----------



## Metalic (27. Februar 2013)

Naja gut. Kann euch ja auch verstehen. Fahre auch noch nie soo lange und bewege mit meiner Maschine 172 Ps und fahre damit relativ ruhig und entspannt. Aber ich glaube die KTM ist einfach zu brutal. Selbst wenn man es nicht will bricht sie unerfahrenen Leuten schnell aus oder bockt mal eben im vierten Gang 

Übrigens: Bis 3. März gibt es 20% Rabatt auf einen Artikel eurer Wahl. Oder im Onlineshop den Gutscheincode "Start20" nutzen. Werd mir am Freitag dann noch Handschuhe kaufen. 80 statt 100€ passt


----------



## >ExX< (27. Februar 2013)

Bei welchem shop denn?


----------



## Metalic (27. Februar 2013)

Deutschlandweit nehme ich mal an.
Gleich auf der Startseite zu sehen kommt aber auch per Newsletter herum.

Polo Motorrad - Bekleidung und Technik - Über 80 Stores in Deuschland | Polo-Motorrad


----------



## mülla1 (28. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Naja gut. Kann euch ja auch verstehen. Fahre auch noch nie soo lange und bewege mit meiner Maschine 172 Ps und fahre damit relativ ruhig und entspannt. Aber ich glaube die KTM ist einfach zu brutal. Selbst wenn man es nicht will bricht sie unerfahrenen Leuten schnell aus oder bockt mal eben im vierten Gang


 
Ich hab ja die 990er superduke, also das Modell was jetzt noch aktuell ist und ich muss sagen das ich mich powermäßig ganz bestimmt nicht verstecken muss. Die 130ps und 110Nm die das Ding hat reichen mehr als aus und sind noch einigermaßen beherrschbar  auch wenn die im dritten Gang noch nen Männchen macht  das was ktm da jetzt mit dem Prototypen vor hat ist meiner Meinung nach nur unter dem Einsatz von einer ordentlichen Portion regelungselektronik zu beherrschen... Wenn die 140Nm mal richtig losprügeln will ich nicht derjenige sein der das alles beherrschen muss


----------



## apostoli (28. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Edit: Die Speed-R Helme sehen aber immernoch am besten aus



Ich habe mir den Speed R geholt. Der hat mir auch am besten gefallen. Im Windkanal testete ich den Speed R und den 700 er von shark. Der 700s war etwas leiser meiner Meinung nach. Hab trotzdem den Speed genommen 😁


----------



## computertod (28. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> meine Helmauswahl grenzt sich ein auf:
> Shark S700S
> Shark S900C
> Nolan N85
> ...


 
ich hab mir den Nolan N85 gekauft, bin zwar noch nicht damit gefahren, sieht aber sonst ganz gut aus


----------



## apostoli (28. Februar 2013)

Hahaha  

Ich bin mit meinem auch noch nicht gefahren. 
Wie es aussieht lässt die Saison auf sich warten. 
Das Wetter ist ja noch nicht so verlockend.


----------



## the.hai (28. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, ich seh keinen schnee, keine nässe 

Meine saison beginnt definitiv kalendarisch, ach apostoli. Wofür gibs warme kleidung.


----------



## apostoli (28. Februar 2013)

Sorry  bin Grieche. Wir fahren nur mit kurzen Hosen  
Werde mit Sicherheit auch morgen einen Ritt wagen.


----------



## Heretic (28. Februar 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> ich hab mir den Nolan N85 gekauft, bin zwar noch nicht damit gefahren, sieht aber sonst ganz gut aus



Den Hab ich mir auch angeschaut bei meiner Auswahl. Der war auch in der Top 3 meiner Helmauswahl. Ich find der ist ganz in ordnung.


----------



## the.hai (28. Februar 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Sorry  bin Grieche. Wir fahren nur mit kurzen Hosen
> Werde mit Sicherheit auch morgen einen Ritt wagen.



Und flipflops 

Ich setz mir gleich im cabrio ne mütze auf :b


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2013)

Also rein optisch gesehen finde ich den speed r einfach am besten, aber kostet auch nen paar ocken mehr als die anderen. Aber aufs fahrgeräusch kommts mir nicht so an, hab derzeit noch eine b-square ausm Lidl 

Der soll ja jenseits von gut und böse sein, aber hstte bisher auch keinen vergleich.

Der nolan n85 ist ja ein auslaufmodell und deshalb recht günstig zu bekommen, rundes Angebot


----------



## apostoli (1. März 2013)

Die Sonne scheint !!! Die Saison kann beginnen


----------



## the.hai (1. März 2013)

Also ich bin mit meiner cbf heute zur arbeit  wenn auch noch mit langer unterwäsche unter der kombi.


----------



## moe (1. März 2013)

Hier ist immer noch Schnee, Salz auf den Straßen und 0+-2°C.


----------



## Metalic (1. März 2013)

War heute dann noch bei Polo in Kiel und hab mir neue Handschuhe gegönnt. Leider hab ich die 20% Rabatt nicht bekommen  Dafür waren die Handschuhe eh reduziert weil es ein Auslaufmodell war. Statt 80€ hab ich sie dann für 39€ bekommen 

Und den neuen Katalog gab es natürlich auch gratis dazu. Nun kann die neue Saison auch bei mir starten. 
Übrigens haben wir hier heute strahlenden Sonnenschein


----------



## >ExX< (1. März 2013)

War eben in dortmund auf der motorradmesse, hab jetzt den shark s900c gekauft, der leuchtet sogar im dunkeln

Dann noch ne jacke von büse


----------



## ODF (1. März 2013)

Für mich hat heute auch die Saison begonnen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schlechtes Wetter ist keine Ausrede, es hat einfach wieder mal nur Spaß gemacht


----------



## moe (2. März 2013)

Ich will auch. 
Aber der Schnee und das Salz... -.-


----------



## apostoli (2. März 2013)

@ ODF 

Was ist das für ein Moped ? Aprilia ?


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> @ ODF
> 
> Was ist das für ein Moped ? Aprilia ?



Steht groß am Motorblock bzw. an der Kupplung?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (2. März 2013)

Was rasselt wie wild ?
Die Ducati auf dem Bild


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2013)

Wenn sie mal nicht rasselt ist aber etwas nicht in Ordnung


----------



## ODF (2. März 2013)

Ja sie ist laut, rasselt und vibriert. So wie es sich für ein richtiges Moped gehört, da haben alle Sinne was davon 

@ Apostoli: das ist wie schon gesagt eine Ducati.


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2013)

Wollte immer gerne eine Monster haben. Nur leider kam mir dann ein besseres Angebot in die Quere


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2013)

Ich hab auch ne Monster, zwar nur an der wand, aber immerhin


----------



## apostoli (2. März 2013)

Ducati habe ich völlig übersehen. Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (2. März 2013)

Hi,

so ein Wetter, dass musste man ausnutzen


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2013)

Easyrider 

Ich werd gleich auch nochmal los, muss noch nen Brief wegbringen^^


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2013)

Klasse, bei uns ist heute alles grau und nebelig... 
Naja Maschine ist eh noch nicht fertig.

Hat vielleicht noch jemand Lenkerenden von euch rumliegen? Brauch neue für meinen ABM Lenker. Also mit diesen Quetschschrauben.


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sonne lacht


----------



## computertod (2. März 2013)

meine dicke muss ich noch anmelden, bin aber heute schon mit beiden durchs Dorf 
Bremsentest und so...


----------



## mülla1 (2. März 2013)

War heute auch los  mit Freundin hinten drauf die ersten hundert Kilometer dieser Saison abgespult  macht schon wieder richtig Bock und Lust auf mehr


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2013)

Ich muss meine maschine auch noch anmelden und drossel eintragen lassen -.-


----------



## apostoli (2. März 2013)

Der erste Ausritt hat verdammt Spaß gemacht!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2013)

er-6n?


----------



## apostoli (2. März 2013)

Z750


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (2. März 2013)

Hi,

mal schauen, wenn morgen nochmal so ein Wetterchen ist, werden wir dann mal 300 PS bewegen


----------



## Heretic (2. März 2013)

Also so langsam  habe ich das gefühl , meine maschine mag mich nicht . 

Heute erste ausfahrt gemacht. Nach ca 10 KM hats einmal kurz geruckelt danach lief Benzin aus -.-

Irgendwo ist wohl was kaput gegangen und dummerweise auch noch ins öl der Kupplung gelaufen. Jetzt klebt die kuplung -.- . Soll aber laut google nachm Ölwechsel wieder taddellos laufen.

So hat mein Motorrad Sommer angefangen  .


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2013)

wie kann denn benzin an die kupplung kommen?


----------



## Heretic (2. März 2013)

Das frage ich mich immer noch aber laut google soll es so sein. Ich weis ja nochnichtmal wo ganz genau bezin ausläuft.

Ich kann aber aufjedenfall nicht mehr kuppeln und diese beiden faktoren passen anscheined perfekt zusammen das benzin ins Öl gelaufen sein soll und die kupplung dadurch klemmt.

Ich werde wohl am montag das teil zur werkstadt schieben müssen.

edit:bei vielen steht dazu auch das das was mit dem PRIM schalter zu tun hat. Also das teil an dem Benzin schalter für die Reserve.


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2013)

wie kommst du denn drauf dass Benzin in die Kupplung gekommen ist?


----------



## Klutten (2. März 2013)

...darf ich die Herren mal neidisch machen? 

Ich prüfe diese zweirdrigen Höllenmaschinen ja nur und muss mich glücklicherweise nicht in diesem lebensgefährlichen Straßenverkehr fortbewegen, aber das erste Motorrad des Jahres war wohl schon fast das Highlight des Jahres ...eine BMW S 1000 RR. Die würde ich mir alleine schon wegen der Optik ins Wohnzimmer stellen - so viel Carbon, herrlich.


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2013)

Gefällt mir auch gut die BMW.aber liegt nicht so ganz in meinem Budget.


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2013)

BMW ist teuer.........aber geil 

wirklich schönes Motorrad, war auf der Messe in Dortmund gestern, da war die 1300 RR ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. März 2013)

Huuuuui.... edle Todesmaschine. ;D


----------



## STSLeon (3. März 2013)

@ Klutten: viel Karbon und die Optik in Weiß und Blau? Dann kann es die HP4 gewesen sein. Ein absoluter Traum die Maschine. Wird mit einem von 25k Euro für die Vollausstattung aber auch einer bleiben...

Wobei die normale BMW S 1000 RR für ein europäisches Super Sport Bike fast schon wieder günstig ist. Aprilia und Dukati greifen einem wesentlich tiefer in die Tasche ohne viel mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2013)

Da habe ich doch nochmal zwei hübsche Bilder von vor ein paar Monaten gefunden. Auch die BMW ist dabei. Nur hat der Kerl dem sie gehörte das Ding so verunstaltet... Tankrucksack und hinten riesige Taschen drauf, die auf dem Bild aber gerade nicht da sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heretic (3. März 2013)

@>ExX<

Fehler gefunden. Ich weis nicht warum ,ich glaube aber das ich es irgendwie geschaft habe beim letzten pruefenden blick auf die maschine nen kardinals fehler begangen zu haben. 

ER 5 Kupplung klebt : Kawasaki

Tja da muss wohl ein ölwechsel her. Sehr dumm von mir. Wer kein kopf hat muss halt muskeln haben.


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2013)

Sehr komisch, irgendwie kann ivh mir immernoch nicht vorstellen wie das dareinkommen kann^^


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2013)

Hatte bei meiner alten MAschine mal etwas Sprit im Öl. Das lag daran, dass das Motorrad etwas untertourig gefahren wurde und der Motor das nicht so mochte. Hat man auch am Öl gerochen. Zumindest wurde mir das so erklärt


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2013)

Aber das ist doch komisch, getriebe und brennkammer sind doch sogesehen gar nicht miteinander verbunden, also sind 2 verschiedene abteile^^

Hier mal mein neuer helm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heretic (3. März 2013)

Sieht schick aus 


Ich dachte das auch. Verstehen tu ich das nicht. Das mit dem Luftfilter kann ich ja noch verstehen. Aber das Öl schmirt ja nur die Kolben und so und hat ja keinen direkten bezug zum Brennraum.

Anscheinend ist aber genau das passiert. Verstehen tu ich das überhaupt nicht und ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich auch das das günstig bleibt. Ich muss die Karre jetzt vom ADAC abschleppen lassen und inne Werkstadt machen lassen.

Sollte das teurer als 120 Euro werden ist die Maschine für dieses Jahr gegessen. Dann wird die wohl stehen oder verkauft werden.


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2013)

kannst du die nicht selbst dahinbringen, bzw. selbst nen ölwechsel machen?


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2013)

Wenn es beim Ölwechsel bleibt + neuer Filter... Ich bezweifel mal dass das über 120€ kosten wird. Und wenn doch, dringenst die Werkstatt wechseln


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2013)

mit abschleppen kostet das mindestens 120€


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (3. März 2013)

Hi,

so wie angekündigt waren wir heute mal mit etwas Grösserem unterwegs 

War schön, mal wieder über 250 zu fahren


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2013)

Kein Bekannter da mit einem PKW Anhänger für das Mopped?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (3. März 2013)

Kurze Frage-es lässt sich doch nur die Kupplung nicht lösen-und??

warum fährst Du damit nicht in die Werkstatt, ich bin schon mind 1000 km ohne Kupplungszug gefahren


----------



## mülla1 (3. März 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus
> 
> 
> Ich dachte das auch. Verstehen tu ich das nicht. Das mit dem Luftfilter kann ich ja noch verstehen. Aber das Öl schmirt ja nur die Kolben und so und hat ja keinen direkten bezug zum Brennraum.
> ...


 
War das denn bei dir der Fall mit dem Hahn auf pri? Ich mein da werden die Vergaser ja geradezu mit Benzin geflutet  
Das das Benzin ins Öl gelangt kann übrigens viele Gründe haben.. Das plausibelste ist über den brennraum. Da sind zwar Kolbenringe, ölabstreifringe etc verbaut, allerdings halten die auch nicht ewig dicht... Musst nur lange genug reindrücken.. 
Man wundert sich übrigens wie schnell manche sache dort auftauchen wo man es nicht erwartet  ich hatte auch schon Öl im Luftfilter sitzen. Kam über die Kurbelwellengehäuseentlüftung. Hat aber erstmal für grosse Augen gesorgt  

Btw.: Mach den ölwechsel selbst.. Wer nen PC zusammengebaut bekommt kriegt das auch geribbelt... Und dann das mopped wie in deinem link beschrieben anschmeissen .. ist nicht die feine englische Art.. Aber besser als alles aufzumachen allemal


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2013)

Ahh mülle du bist da. Das passt 
Bin mal wieder beim Thema Stahlflex angelangt. Erreiche meinen Bekannten gerade nicht, dem das Moped vorher gehörte. Kann es sein, dass ich vorne bereits welche drauf habe? Sieht man das so auf den Bildern? Ach und bitte beachtet den Dreck nicht... Die Maschine steht seit über 2 Jahren und ich muss sie dringend putzen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Halterung im roten Kreis. Kann man so ein Teil irgendwo nachbestellen? Ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen auf dme Foto, dass das Teil so stark rostet


----------



## computertod (3. März 2013)

ja, das sind Stahlflex
ich würd den Halter mal kurz mit Stahlbürste und Spraydose behandeln...


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (3. März 2013)

Hi,

bau das Ding ab, bearbeite es mit einer Nylon- oder Drahtbürste (Am Besten ein Aufsatz für die Bormaschine), lackiers Schwarz und schraubs wieder drauf.

Billiger als das Originalteil


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2013)

Okay das hört sich doch gut an. Wieder Geld gespart


----------



## mülla1 (3. März 2013)

Joa das ist stahlflex  also hast du das schon verbaut  kannst dir also Arbeit sparen.. 
Mit dem Ding würde ich so Verfahren wie die anderen das geschrieben haben  einfach mal nen bisschen überpolieren .. Edelste Variante wäre es sandstrahlen zu lassen.. Würde sich aber nicht lohnen  danach wieder nen bisschen Lack drüber und fertig... Ist ja kein wildes teil und dient nur zu Führung der Schläuche


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2013)

Vorne reichen Stahlflex oder? Oder sollte ich hinten auch noch umrüsten, da scheint die original Leitung noch drauf zu sein.
Hinten muss eh noch was gemacht werden. Die Bremse ging ja vor ein paar Wochen nicht.


----------



## Heretic (3. März 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Kurze Frage-es lässt sich doch nur die Kupplung nicht lösen-und??
> 
> warum fährst Du damit nicht in die Werkstatt, ich bin schon mind 1000 km ohne Kupplungszug gefahren


 

Hi,

also  ich habe die Maschine jetzt im Leerlauf stehen. Ich komme aber nicht  bzw nur mit extrem viel hin und her in den 1 Gang und selbst dann habe  ich das gleiche problem mit kupplung zurückzukommen.

Daher wirds etwas problemmatisch beim bremsen , wenn ich den gang nicht rausmachen kann. Daher lieber einmal den ADAC rufen.

Hab  auch schon nachgefragt ich bin durch meine Eltern und meine Jung  generation karte volles mitglied und kann bei solchen defekten so oft  ich es benötige von irgendwo zur nächsten Werkstadt gebracht werden.

Das  nehme ich natürlich entsprechen in anspruch , da es deutlich  schonender für meine Nerven ist und mir keine nachteile bringt.





mülla schrieb:


> War das denn bei dir der Fall mit dem Hahn auf pri? Ich mein da werden die Vergaser ja geradezu mit Benzin geflutet
> 
> [...]
> 
> Btw.: Mach den ölwechsel selbst.. Wer nen PC zusammengebaut bekommt kriegt das auch geribbelt... Und dann das mopped wie in deinem link beschrieben anschmeissen .. ist nicht die feine englische Art.. Aber besser als alles aufzumachen allemal


 
Ja er war auf Pri. Es gibt eigendliuch nur 2 möglichkeiten wie das passiert ist.

Ich war leider zu blöd beim letzten mal tanken von res auf on zu schalten

oder die netten Jugendlichen Mitstreiter an meiner Schule waren so nett und haben da mal rumgefuchtelt. 
Wäre zumindestens nicht das erste mal. Hatte schonmal den Schoke gezogen gehabt als ich wieder kam. Der KILL schalter war umgelegt und ich weis nicht was.

Tja kann man nichts machen in beiden fällen wird es wohl in etwa so abgelaufen sein wie du es beschrieben hast.
Ich bin nur froh das die Karre erst aufn Rückweg meiner kleinen "einmal um den Häuser block fahren" runde den geist aufgegeben hat.

bzgl Ölwechsel selber machen. Ja habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch schon überlegt. 
Das Problem ist aber , das ich kaum bis garkein werkzeug habe . Keine Wanne oder so um das aufzufangen und das ganze sogesehen auf öffentlicher straße machen müsste , 
und aus Aktuellen Schulischen und Persöhlichen Gründen weder zeit noch motivation habe das alles zu regeln.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (3. März 2013)

hi,

also meiner Frau ist letztes jahr 2 mal der Zug gerissen.
Das erste mal konnte ich es mit einem Ersatzzug reparieren, das zweite mal musste ich 50 Km damit fahren.
Da ich aber generell ohne Kupplung fahre (ausser bei Anfahren) war das kein Thema


----------



## Heretic (3. März 2013)

Ok also ich habe ja ein grundverständnis von Getrieben und Kupplungen. 
aber ich verstehe nicht ganz genau wie du das bewerkstelligs ohne Kupplung zu fahren ? 

Tritts du einfach die Gänge durch bei gegebener Drehzahl. Ich weis schon das das geht , wenn man ne bestimmte zahl trifft. Aber geht das echt so "einfach" und ohne Nachteile ?


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2013)

Beim motorrad kann man auch ohne kupplung schalten?  Bzw ist das so gut wenn man das immer macht?

Also mit der mofa kann man einfach am griff den gang einfach so rein machen


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2013)

Die Einen sagen es ist nicht so gut, Andere sagen aber wieder das schont die Kupplung, da diese ja weniger genutzt wird. Habe ich mit meiner XT auch des öfteren gemacht das Schalten ohne Kupplung. Muss man bisschen üben.


----------



## Heretic (3. März 2013)

Ja aber die frage bleibt. Wie stellt man das jetzt genau an. Einfach in den nächsten Gang wechseln , einfach ohne Kupplung ziehen .. ? Und was heißt üben ?
wenn ich nciht genau 4000rpm Treffe fliege ich übern Lenker oder was ?


----------



## moe (3. März 2013)

Man schaltet einfach beim Lastwechsel, d.h. du nimmst kurz das Gas zurück und drehst sofort wieder auf. Der Trick dabei ist, genau in dem Moment zu schalten, indem du wieder von Gaswegnehmen zu Gasgeben wechselst, also genau in dem Moment zu schalten, indem das Getriebe völlig lastfrei ist, weder im Schiebe-, noch im Zugbetrieb. Die Drehzahl ist dabei egal, bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen kommts mir aber einfacher vor genau den Punkt zu treffen, als bei hohen.

Nach n paar Versuchen hast du raus wies geht und wenn mans kann schadets dem Getriebe afaik auch nicht. Ich machs auch immer, wenn ich zu faul zum schalten bin oder schnell schalten will.  Ohne Kupplung runter schalten ist allerdings schwerer als hoch, das hab ich auch noch nicht so ganz raus.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (3. März 2013)

Hi,

das geht mit Übung, ist eine reine Kopfsache. Fuß unter den Schalthebel-zeitgleich kurz Gas weg und hoch mit dem Ding.

Mit dem Hochschalten beginnt man, das geht irgendwann ganz von Alleine, wenn andere noch Schalten, bist Du schon am Beschleunigen.

Runterschalten ist schon schwieriger, aber mit noch mehr Üben und der richtigen Hand-Fußkoordination, geht das auch fix und ohne Krachen-Meistens jedenfalls 

Noch was zum Thema Angst um das Getriebe, Meine Bandit bin ich ohne Kupplung beim Schalten 60000 Km gefahren. Die Bandit bekannt dafür, das die Getriebe bei 30000km beginnen im 3 und 4 Gang zu heulen-bei mir war nichts.

Falls Euch das Thema interessiert Klick


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2013)

Ich greife meine Frage nochmal auf. Habe ja vorhin erst bemerkt, dass ich vorne schon eine Stahlflex Leitung verbaut habe. Da die Süße nun bald für die Saison fertig gemacht wird und auch neue Bremsflüssigkeit bekommt, lohnt es sich da für hinten auch noch eine Stahlflex Leitung zu nehmen?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (3. März 2013)

Wenn Du eh entlüften musst, kannste auch gerade die Leitung wechseln


----------



## kalkone (3. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Beim motorrad kann man auch ohne kupplung schalten?  Bzw ist das so gut wenn man das immer macht?
> 
> Also mit der mofa kann man einfach am griff den gang einfach so rein machen


 
im honda forum (cbr600rr) fahren auch mehrere schon seit 60k km ohne mit der kupplung zum schalten...

ich selbst hab es bei meiner auch schon öfter gemacht, einfach den schalthebel schon leicht vorbelasten, gas kurz leicht zurücknehmen und der gang fluscht von selbst rein. drehzahltechnisch geht es bei meiner kleinen 600er, die bis knapp 16000 umdrehungen dreht erst ab ca. 4000-5000 umdrehungen.
ich mach das aber nur noch auf der rennstrecke, da macht es dann aber gleich spürbar zeit aus!
auf der straße ist das für mich sinnlos, die halbe sekunde hab ich da schon zeit


----------



## Heretic (3. März 2013)

Äußerst interessant.....


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2013)

Weil´s für mich sowieso die erste saison wird, werde ich definitiv erstmal mit den Basics anfangen


----------



## mülla1 (3. März 2013)

Moe hat das schon ganz richtig beschrieben  durch den lastwechsel ist das Getriebe in einem kurzen Moment unbelastet.. Und den kannste halt ausnutzen... 
Je nach Bauform des Getriebes, sowie Bauform den Motors geht es dann einfacher oder schwieriger.. Bei schrägverzahnung zum beispiel geht das Hochschalten wie sonst was.. Aber mit runter isses dann Essig.. Genauso gut hab ich den Eindruck das eine vierzylinder maschine das deutlich stressfreier mitmacht, was aber an der Charakteristik des Motors liegt.. Bedingt durch den lastwechsel (Gabel vorn taucht ein), das Hochschalten und sofort wieder Vollgas geben geht mir bei der superduke immer sofort die karre vorne hoch  
Charakteristisches Merkmal eines v2s halt das sofort Drehmoment da ist 

@metalic: wenn eh was getauscht oder ausgewechselt werden muss an den Leitungen steig direkt auf stahlflex um.. Sieht besser aus, kostet nicht die Welt, bremsgefühl verbessern sich und Letztenendes haste danach Ruhe


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2013)

Hab mir nun mal die hintere Bremsleitung bestellt. Für 30€ inkl. Versand kann man ja nun nicht so viel falsch machen. Habs aber ganz dezent genommen da meine Hinterradschwinge auch schwarz ist, wurden die Leitungen auch in komplett schwarz geordert.
Bin ja mal gespannt, bin nicht so der Schrauber aber hoffe mal das bekomm ich hin


----------



## moe (6. März 2013)

Ich bin heute knapp 100km nach der Schule gefahren nachdem ich meine kleine aus dem Winterquartier befreit hab. Mann war das geil, ich hab das grinsen gar nicht mehr ausm Gesicht bekommen!


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (6. März 2013)

Sind wir auch-war gut


----------



## moe (6. März 2013)

Das hat mir so gefehlt, ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich ganze vier Monate ohne sie ausgehalten hab. 

Jetzt fahlt nur noch n Paar Stiefel und dann kann die Saison richtig losgehen. Hat da jemand Empfehlungen? In der engeren Auswahl hab ich die 200-300€ Klasse bei Alpinestars und Daytona.


----------



## Fireb0ng (6. März 2013)

Da die er6n aus meinen letzten Posts vergriffen war, muss ich nochmal Nerven.

Dieses mal:
Suzuki Bandit 650 Abs
77ps
17000km
Ez 2005

Händler will Durchsicht und TÜV machen Preis will er 3600€

Was haltet ihr davon


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2013)

Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Da die er6n aus meinen letzten Posts vergriffen war, muss ich nochmal Nerven.
> 
> Dieses mal:
> Suzuki Bandit 650 Abs
> ...



Ich finds bischen zu teuer! Im Onlinevergleich haben die entweder die Hälfte an Kilometern, sind paar Jahre jünger oder haben mehr Zubehör (http://www.autoscout24.de/Moto/List...rom=500&kmto=20000&cy=D&ustate=N,U&fromhome=1)

Ich denke da sollte noch was am Preis gehen.

Ich würde evtl was neues nehmen, das sind sicherlich noch Vergasermodelle oder? ne CBF600 PC43 Einspritzer fängt bei 4500€ an und ist gerademal 4Jahre alt.

In welcher Region suchst du denn?


----------



## Fireb0ng (6. März 2013)

so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig
Erst wollte ich bis 3000€ Euro ausgeben (ohne ABS).
Dann habe ich mich an die Fahrschule zurück erinnert wo wir gefahren Bremsung gemacht haben und da war die mit ABS angnehmer 
Der Fahrlehrer hatte 2 maschinen eine mit eine ohne ABS.

Aber zwischen 3000-4000€ sollte es schon liegen mehr wollte ich nicht ausgeben, dieses Jahr noch ein Umzug bevorsteht.

Und die meisten Maschinen mit ABS gehen bei 3500€ los da die Händler ja für ABS 500-1000€ Aufschlag nehmen

Edit:

Ein Naked sollte es schon sein und bis juli muss ich gedrosselt fahren wo bei ich die Zeit zur Not noch so rum bekommen würde

Gruß


----------



## >ExX< (6. März 2013)

Ich habe die Honda CBF 600S PC38, also noch mit Vergaser.

Find die eig ganz gut, liegt auch in deinem Preisbereich.
mit ABS sogar ^^


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2013)

sowas wäre da wohl besserr  Motorrad: Honda, CBF 600, SA ABS, Benzin,

also entweder den Händler drücken (nach Drossel inkl fragen) oder weiter schauen. da gibs schon noch paar andere Alternativen.


Ich bin immernoch wegen nem Wechel am Schauen, eine Hälfte will, die andere sagt es ist unnötig^^



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich habe die Honda CBF 600S PC38, also noch mit Vergaser.
> 
> Find die eig ganz gut, liegt auch in deinem Preisbereich.
> mit ABS sogar ^^


 
Meine PC43 is ja ansich auch voll in ordnung, aber irgendwie fehlts mir an "Bumms"  mal guggn, am 16.2 is tag der offenen tür bei nem großen händkler in neukölln. dann heißt es fz8, fz8 und gsr750 beschnuppern^^


----------



## >ExX< (6. März 2013)

Das Motorrad bringt ja auch einiges an Gewicht mit, und mit den knapp 80 PS ist es halt nicht wirklich übermotorisiert 

Oder ziehen andere Motorräder mit der Leistung besser ab?


----------



## moe (6. März 2013)

Ne Bandit ist halt n (Sport-)Tourer, keine Rennmaschine. Aber untermotorisiert ist die auch nicht.

@Fireb0ng: Wenn da nochn Sportauspuff, n Satz Reifen, oder n großer KD im Preis mit drin sind, dann gehen die 3600 gerade so klar. Aber vernhandeln kann man immer.


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Das Motorrad bringt ja auch einiges an Gewicht mit, und mit den knapp 80 PS ist es halt nicht wirklich übermotorisiert
> 
> Oder ziehen andere Motorräder mit der Leistung besser ab?


 
Also für Anfänger (du warst doch einer oder?) reicht es dicke. Auch diese Sätze wie "was nur 80ps?" sind lächerlich. fragt mal was mutti in ihrem clio/golf/polo/corsa fürn motor hat oder opa was sein erstes motorrad für ne leistung hat.

die cbf600 geht mit 78PS und unter 5s für 0-100km/h schon recht nett und eigentlich ausreichend. der "vernünftige" topspeed von 212km/h stört mich ein bischen. ich muss keine 300km/h fahren, aber mal so max. 270km/h wäre i.O.

ich konnte keine großen unterschiede zu anderen 600er mit Verkleidung feststellen und die nackten wirken durch mehr wind usw subjektiv einfach schneller "schnell".


----------



## >ExX< (6. März 2013)

Ja genau, ich bin ja noch Fahranfänger 

Aber deshalb habe ich extra gefragt ob die gut gehen oder eher nicht, da verlasse ich mich lieber auf Leute mit mehr Ahnung und Erfahrung^^
Ja, 80PS sind für nen Fahranfänger mehr als genug, aber irgendwann will man bestimmt mal etwas mehr


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja genau, ich bin ja noch Fahranfänger
> 
> Aber deshalb habe ich extra gefragt ob die gut gehen oder eher nicht, da verlasse ich mich lieber auf Leute mit mehr Ahnung und Erfahrung^^
> Ja, 80PS sind für nen Fahranfänger mehr als genug, aber irgendwann will man bestimmt mal etwas mehr


 

Irgendwann komm nach 5 Jahren^^

Aber so richtig is mir bis jetzte keine ins Auge gesprungen, die mir 100% so gefällt wie die CBF600S damals 

Nen Bekannter aus der Schweiz muss bald seine GSXR Virus verkaufen, das Angebot werde ich mir jedenfalls mal anschauen, die ist einfach nur HEI?.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (7. März 2013)

Richtig geiles teil

Aber wahrscheinlich auch richtig teuer^^


----------



## mülla1 (7. März 2013)

Die GSRs gehen doch noch  einheitsware vom japaner könnte man sagen  

zu deiner moppedsuche:

ist das dein erstes motorrad? dann machste mit einer bandit nichts falsch. sehr standfester und zuverlässiger motor, sehr solide technik und alles in allem hast du da nen gutes gesamtpaket. wenn es etwas "sportlicher" sein soll dann würde ich mich nach die ER modellen von Kawa umsehen. Aber das ist ja wie immer auch preisbedingt.
mit der bandit wirst du deinen spaß haben... allerdings willste nach drei jahren spätestens was neues  glaub mir mir ging es genauso


----------



## the.hai (7. März 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Die GSRs gehen doch noch  einheitsware vom japaner könnte man sagen


 
Das is aber ne GSXR virus, nur in der Schweiz zu kaufen und ab 14000€ findeste trotzdem nur 2 Stück bei Mobile.de deutschlandweit.



> Ein Naked Bike auf Basis der Suzuki GSX-R 1000? Zwei Schweizer haben es  gewagt und ihre Schöpfung "Suzuki Virus" getauft. Das Ergebnis: Ein  extrem ansteckendes Serienbike!
> In diesem Artikel:  Suzuki GSX-R 1000




Die is auf jedenfall selten^^


----------



## apostoli (7. März 2013)

Was für ein Virus !!! Schon infiziert. Der Hammer.


----------



## Bierseppi (7. März 2013)

Die Virus ist echt nicht schlecht nur der ausgleichsbehälter für die bremsflüssigkeit ist ein bisschen hässlich ... würd ich was anderes draufmachen


----------



## moe (7. März 2013)

Das klobige Schutzblech vorne und die goldene Gabel passen aber auch nicht so recht. Würde ich mir so nicht kaufen. Ist irgendwie nix besonderes.


----------



## the.hai (7. März 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie nix besonderes.


 
17000€ Neupries, nur Verkauf in der Schweiz und somit kaum verfügbar in Deutschland---> selten wie sau^^, was is denn sonst noch besonders?

Nagut, ein komplettes selbstgebautes/umgebautes, aber das kostet bei richtigen Motorrädern ja ein Vermögen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hba beides, ultra besonders und eizigartig via s50b1 und absoluter Mainstream in form einer cbf600s


----------



## moe (7. März 2013)

Ist da außer der Maske, der Tröte, n paar Aufklebern, n bisschen Farbe und n paar Kleinteilen irgendwas besonders? Wurde am Motor oder Fahrwerk was gemacht? Optisch haut mich das Ding gar nicht um. Der hohe Preis und die "Exklusivität" machen die Maschine imho nicht zu etwas besonderem.

Simson steht hier auch rum, ne S50 mit S51 Motor.  Aber in schnödem Ostblau.


----------



## the.hai (7. März 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Simson steht hier auch rum, ne S50 mit S51 Motor.  Aber in schnödem Ostblau.


 
IHHHHH

- S50 3gang mit 63ccm 
- 100W LiMa mit 75W Halogenscheinwerfer vorne
- zentrales Zündschloss mit richtigem Schlüssel in der Kanzel vorne
- zentraler Bremslichtschalter am Bremsgestänge, kein nerviger Kontakt in der Bremstrommel mehr
- wartburghupe 
- doppelspiegel mit 10er anstatt 8er gestänge, somit kein vibreren
- komplette neulackierung in renault F1 2006


----------



## Metalic (7. März 2013)

Hat jemand von euch mal eine Komplettlackierung machen lassen? Wäre bei meiner Maschine etwas, was mich immer noch reizt. Die Verkleidung zu lackieren. Rahmen und co. ist schwarz, das kann so bleiben.
Würde mich mal interessieren was man dafür so ungefähr hinlegen muss wenn man nicht gerade der beste Kumpel vom Lackierer ist?


----------



## moe (7. März 2013)

Öh, keine Ahnung, was da alles drin ist. Die gehört meinem Bruder. Das einzige, was ich gemacht hab, war der 12V Umbau. Müsste aber ansonsten ziemlich Serie sein.

@Metalic: Kommt drauf an, wie viele Teile das sind und ob die vorbehandelt sind. Aber mit 300-400 müsste man hinkommen denk ich.


----------



## mülla1 (7. März 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Das is aber ne GSXR virus, nur in der Schweiz zu kaufen und ab 14000€ findeste trotzdem nur 2 Stück bei Mobile.de deutschlandweit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ui okay shit  Schande über mein Haupt  aber jetzt wo du es sagst.. Am Heck, an den Rasen und am Tank erkennt man es echt leicht das es mal ne Kilo gixxer war  
Hat auf jeden Fall was so ein teil.;P wenn auch absolutes overdrive  ich weiss ja nicht was alles gemacht wurde aber wenn Motor und Getriebe seitig alles im serientrim ist dann ist das Ding ziemlich schnell für nen naked bike 
Meine kürzer übersetze ktm kommt da nicht mehr mit auf der Bahn  
Und achja: die goldene Gabel ist serienmäßig bei den gsx-r Modellen  hatte meine k8 auch.. 


@metalic: denk da nochmal genau drüber nach.. Neben der Lackierung die du zahlen müsstest vernichtest du auch mal schnell nen dekorsatz für mehrere hundert Euro  wenn dann würde ich mir ne chinapappe holen und die nach meinen Wünschen Folieren/lackieren oder was auch immer.. Aber mit der ori Verkleidung würde ich das lassen


----------



## Metalic (7. März 2013)

Nagut dann stell ich das erstmal hinten an. Maschine in weiß/schwarz wäre aber schon was feines.
Nächste Woche gehts dann erstmal zur Werkstatt, alles auf Vordermann bringen und TÜV drüber schauen lassen. Hoffe Melvin liefert mir bis dahin meine Bremsleitung. Warte da schon ein paar Tage drauf obwohl das Geld schon seit drei Tagen bei denen ist.


----------



## apostoli (8. März 2013)

Ich lasse meine jetzt folieren. Schont ja auch den original Lack  hab hier ein paar Jungs um die Ecke die das machen. Zaubern mir auch ein Tankpad nach Wunsch. Bin gespannt, soll mich nur 250 Euro kosten.


----------



## Metalic (8. März 2013)

Hmm, das wäre ja eine günstige Alternative. Habe eigentlich schon viel Gutes gehört über die Folien. Und 250€ komplett hört sich für mich wirklich top an. Interessant zu wissen wäre halt, hält die Folie quasi "ewig", also nicht dass sie ohne fremdes Einwirken irgendwann abblättert. Und lässt sie sich bei Bedarf einfach wieder entfernen?


----------



## apostoli (8. März 2013)

Man kann sie bei Bedarf abziehen, wie lange sie hält kann ich nicht sagen. Muss ich selber mal fragen. Hängt denke ich auch von der Qualität der Folie ab und ob das professionell gemacht wurde. Ich hab ja nur ein Naked Bike. Weiß also nicht ob du auch mit 250 Euro hinkommen würdest.


----------



## Metalic (8. März 2013)

Ich habe so ein "Zweirädriges Geschoss" mit viel Verkleidung... Denke da wirds teurer


----------



## computertod (8. März 2013)

so, war gerade mit der Kawa beim Tüv 
hat soweit alles gepasst, bis auf das ich die Drossel selbst eingebaut hab (hat er aber dann doch akzeptiert) und das der Seitenständer Killschalter nicht funktioniert...
naja, soll ich jetzt reparieren und dann nochmal runterfahren und dann bekomm ich meine Papiere wieder 
Mopete geht trotz Drossel wie sau, nur der Durst macht sich doch Bemerkbar


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (8. März 2013)

Seitenständerschalter lässt sich normalerweise mit etwas WD 40 reparieren  

War heute schön im Taunus unterwegs, waren aber noch viele Stellen mit Salzwasser auf der Strasse.

1 Stunde Mopped-Fahren und 1 Stunde Salz wegwaschen-schlechter Schnitt


----------



## computertod (8. März 2013)

bei mir war der Mitnehmer am Ständer verbogen und nu leuchtet sogar n lämpchen im cockpit wenn der ständer ausgeklappt ist 
naja, solangs morgen funktioniert bin ich glücklich^^


----------



## moe (8. März 2013)

Ich hab heute anderthalb Stunden mein Moped geputzt und was is? Ich fahr danach ne Stunde und bin fast zu Hause als es zu regnen anfängt. Jetzt sieht sie aus wie vorher.


----------



## the.hai (9. März 2013)

Heute ist die entscheidung gefallen. Meine S50 wird verkauft, steht nur noch rum und is schade drum.


----------



## mülla1 (9. März 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Heute ist die entscheidung gefallen. Meine S50 wird verkauft, steht nur noch rum und is schade drum.


 
Ohne Spaß  aber ich habs bereut damals meine s51 verkauft zu haben.. Behalt sie besser und Pflege sie gut.. Die steigen nur noch im Wert


----------



## the.hai (9. März 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Ohne Spaß  aber ich habs bereut damals meine s51 verkauft zu haben.. Behalt sie besser und Pflege sie gut.. Die steigen nur noch im Wert


 
Naja ich würde sie gerne in der Familie weitergeben, damit sie nicht ganz weg ist, aber meine Cousins die grad in dem Alter sind, die wollen davon nichts wissen. Für mich war die Simme mit 16 das höchste der Gefühle^^

Parallel zur CBF600S war sie mein Wintermobil, da ich aber mittlerweile ein Auto habe, steht sie schon exakt ein Jahr in der Garage...



Hab sie grad geputzt, durchgespült und jetzt steht die Batterie erstmal an der Ladeanlage


----------



## computertod (9. März 2013)

also ich würd sie auch nicht verkaufen, liegt aber bei mir vermutlich daran, dass ich noch genügend Kumpels hab mit denen ich bei Schönwetter mal ne Runde drehen kann


----------



## the.hai (9. März 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> also ich würd sie auch nicht verkaufen, liegt aber bei mir vermutlich daran, dass ich noch genügend Kumpels hab mit denen ich bei Schönwetter mal ne Runde drehen kann


 
Ich hätte drei Fahrten im Jahr wo sie Sinn machen würden, Ostern, Sommer und Saisonabschluss^^ Aber mittlerweile mach ich wenn dann Begleitfahrzeug mitm Buggy und Kameramann oder das gleiche aufm motorrad als Sicherungsposten fürn Konvoi.


----------



## Low (9. März 2013)

So erster Motorradtote am Sorpesee dieses Jahr...tja


----------



## Metalic (11. März 2013)

Polo Motorrad Magazin ABS-Pflicht für Motorräder wird amtlich


----------



## moe (12. März 2013)

Hab ich auch schon gelesen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich das gut finden soll. Einerseits hilft ABS schon, v.a. bei Bremsungen auf geraden, andererseits hilft einem das nix, wenn man in ner Kurve mal zu kräftig zulangt. Irgendwie vermittelt das Fahranfängern ein falsches Sicherheitsgefühl. Ist halt ein Unterschied zum Auto. Außerdem lernen Führerscheinneulinge dann gar nicht mehr ohne ABS zu bremsen (Hab ich übrigens auch nicht gelernt).

Was heißt Neuzulassung? Fallen da auch abgemeldete Fahrzeuge drunter, die dann wieder zugelassen werden?


----------



## Metalic (12. März 2013)

Ich glaube dazu zählen dann wirklich nur Neuzulassungen ab 2017. 
Weiß aber auch nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll. Ich denke, man sollte es sich nach wie vor aussuchen können ob man ABS haben möchte oder nicht. Bringt dir bei Tempo 250 schließlich auch nichts wenn dir ein Reh vors Moped rennt. 
Aber was du da sagst sind eigentlich genau die Punkte die mir dann auch im Kopf rum schwirren. Kann jemand richtig mit dem Motorrad um, wenn er immer nur mit ABS gefahren ist? Bin bei der Fahrschule ne alte Honda ohne ABS gefahren. Vollbremsung bei der Prüfung, kein Problem. Und seit dme ich nun Motorrad fahre, hatte ich schon ein paar Situationen, in denen ich mal in die Eisen gehen musste. Und ich behaupte einfach mal ganz stark, da hätte mir ABS auch nicht geholfen wenn es denn zum Unfall gekommen wäre.


----------



## moe (12. März 2013)

Ich hab erst mit meiner Bandit gelernt, wie es ist, ohne ABS zu bremsen. Zum Glück ohne mich hinzulegen, aber knapp wars doch ein paar mal. Die olle Fahrschul ER-6n hatte ABS.
Zum "fahren können" gehören ja noch mehr Aspekte dazu, als ohne ABS bremsen zu können. Trotzdem lockt das imo wieder Leute an, die meinen: "Ich hab ja ABS, mir kann nix passieren", was wieder zu höheren Versicherungsprämien aufgrund höherer Unfallzahlen führt usw.

Wenn mir in weniger gefährlichen Situationen die Reifen blockieren, dann zieht mich das immer wieder ein Stück in die Realität zurück. Ich merk dann einfach, dass ich mehr aufpassen muss. Wenn das ABS anspricht wird man das irgendwann als normal empfinden und sich dran gewöhnen, im wirklichen ernstfall hilfts einem dann aber auch nicht mehr. Da hab ich einfach Bedenken.



Edit: Ich hab mir nu mal Stiefel bestellt. Jeweils zwei Paar von Daytona und zwei von Alpinestars. Die Daytons sitzen eher locker, die Alpinestars fest. Weiter werden die doch von alleine, oder? Ich hab nicht vor, da noch paarweise Socken drunter zu ziehen. Aufm Möp komm ich mit beiden gut klar. Ich kann mich da einfach nicht entscheiden. 
Welche halten denn (vorraussichtlich) länger?


----------



## STSLeon (12. März 2013)

Bei ordentlicher Pflege werden die Daytons wahrscheinlich Ewigkeiten halten.


----------



## computertod (12. März 2013)

so, meine Dicke wartet auf besseres Wetter


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> so, meine Dicke wartet auf besseres Wetter


 

Wenn ich raus schaue seh ich nur weißen Mist und glattes Eis....

Und am Wochenende ist großer Tag der offenen Tür beim Suzi/Yama Händler in Berlin, da wollt ich eigentlich mit Mopped hin 

Fuhrmann Motor - Das Motorrad Center in Berlin für Yamaha - Suzuki - Horex


----------



## ich558 (13. März 2013)

So mal eine kleine Frage... Jetzt wo das Wetter wieder schön wird bekomm ich tränen wenn ich die anderen Motorradfahrer mit ihren fetten Bikes sehe und sehne mich um nichts stärker als wieder auf einem fetten Bock zum sitzen. Das Problem ist nur ich bin jetzt in der Ausbildung, hab ein teures Auto und wenn dann möchte ich eine "richtige" Maschine was im Prinzip ziemlich ideotisch ist Auto und Motorrad gleichzeitig zu unterhalten ohne es zu brauchen  Macht es Sinn eine 50/50 Finanzierung zu nehmen bei einer neuen CBR 600RR sprich rund 5000€ jetzt und den Rest in 2 Jahren zu zahlen? Ich hatte dann nämlich vor die Maschine dann wieder zu verkaufen da dann mein Studium beginnt....


----------



## Metalic (13. März 2013)

Wenn du eh wieder verkaufen willst, würde ich mir doch keine neue Maschine zulegen. Da verlierst doch viel zu viel Geld.


----------



## the.hai (13. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Wenn du eh wieder verkaufen willst, würde ich mir doch keine neue Maschine zulegen. Da verlierst doch viel zu viel Geld.


 

Jup, sehe ich ähnlich. Schau dich nach ner aktuellen Gebrauchten um, denn der Wertverlust is dann nichtmehr so stark. z.B. ne 4-6Jahre alte CBR600RR.


----------



## ich558 (13. März 2013)

Ich hatte bis letzte Jahr eine neue Er6n bei der mein Fahrschullehrer angeboten hat diese über ihn zu kaufen so hab ich ordentlich Rabatt bekommen und sie nach 1,5 Jahren für exakt den gleichen Kaufpreis wieder verkauft. Falls diese 50/50 Finanzierung da auch funktioniert würde ich das evtl wieder so machen. Rund 6000€ für eine gute gebrachte CBR auf die schnelle auf den Tische hauen schreckt mich noch etwas ab. Am Wochenende fahr ich mal zum Händler zum erkundigen....


----------



## Metalic (13. März 2013)

Okay von deiner Möglichkeit da günstiger ran zu kommen wusste ich nichts. Dann würde ich auch über eine Neue nachdenken. Wobei es gibt so super Gebrauchtmotorräder auf dem Markt. Man muss halt ein wenig darauf achten wie viel sie runter hat. Wer sie gefahren ist. Wo und wie sie gefahren wurde. Also damit meine ich keine 12 Monate alte MAschine mit 1000km runter die aber fast ausschließlich auf der Rennstrecke genutzt wurde


----------



## mülla1 (13. März 2013)

Supersportler gibt's eh wie Sand am mehr. Will ja keiner mehr fahren die dinger und dementsprechend sind viele gute gebrauchtmotorräder auf dem Markt. Wenn du nach was japanischem suchst kannste eig nichts verkehrt machen. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man als "(wieder-) Anfänger" nicht sofort auf ne Sportler gehen  und wenn dann nicht gleich auf ne yamse oder kawa.. Die sind meistens recht fies abgestimmt


----------



## STSLeon (14. März 2013)

Eine ordentliche gebrauchte CBR 600 rr kostet richtig Geld. Ich wollte selber eine haben, aber was zu finden (mit Abs) ist echt schwer. Wenn man Kompromisse eingehen kann, wie leichte Kratzer an der Verkleidung sinkt der Preis zwar, ist aber immer noch über 5000 euro


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2013)

Was haltet ihr zb von folgenedem Angebot? Die würde mir gut gefallen Klick Eine alte mit vielen Kilometern möchte ich nicht ich zuviel Angst habe vor größeren Schäden. Außerdem hab ich bei gebrauchten Supersportlern ein mulmiges gefühl, da ich nicht weiß wie mit ihnen umgegangen worden ist. Sprich Warmfahren, im Begrenzer rumorgeln, Wheelies......


----------



## >ExX< (14. März 2013)

einerseits steht da unfallfrei, und ganz unten steht dann doch "Unfall"


----------



## STSLeon (14. März 2013)

Ja der Händler vertreibt neue Maschinen, Gebrauchte und auch Unfallbikes. Wahrscheinlich zum Ausschlachten oder zum Neuaufbau.

Die PC40 ist aber unfallfrei


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2013)

Ja die Maschine hatte scheinbar einen Unfaller oder einen leichten Rutscher wie sehr die Kratzer auffallen erkennt man leider auf den Bildern nicht. Aber rein optisch regt sich bei dem Anblick was in meiner Hose


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ja die Maschine hatte scheinbar einen Unfaller oder einen leichten Rutscher wie sehr die Kratzer auffallen erkennt man leider auf den Bildern nicht. Aber rein optisch regt sich bei dem Anblick was in meiner Hose


 
Warum sollte sie nen Unfall gehabt haben?  Steht doch eindeutig unfallfrei bei und auf den fotos würde man schon was sehen. Gerade bei vollverkleideten maschinen sieht man es ja schnell^^



> *!!! über 400 Motorräder / ATV / Quads / Roller auf Lager !!! *
> 
> !!! NEU / GEBRAUCHT / UNFALL !!!



das bezieght sich auf ihr Sortiment, das Motorrad ist schon einfandfrei (also laut inserat)

Die hannsprees haben es mir auch immer angetan


----------



## STSLeon (14. März 2013)

Unfall nicht unbedingt auch Umfallfrei....das die Maschine mal umgefallen sein könnte, ist durchaus möglich, das ist aber bei jeder gebrauchten. Aber wirklich hübsches Ding


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2013)

Mit Umfaller meinte ich eh dass die Maschine möglicherweise mal umgefallen ist wegen den gemeinen Beschädigungen.


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Mit Umfaller meinte ich eh dass die Maschine möglicherweise mal umgefallen ist wegen den gemeinen Beschädigungen.


 
Wenn ein Händler unfallfrei schreibt, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass sie auch umfallfrei ist. Das gehört für mich zum guten Ton und letztendlich ist ein Umfaller auch ein Unfall ohne zweiten verkehrsteilnehmer


----------



## STSLeon (14. März 2013)

Stimmt die die Verkleidung ist am Heck beschädigt. Die Motorabdeckung ist auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Da müsste eigentlich noch was am Preis gehen, Kratzer wären bei dem Preis i.O. aber die Verkleidung sieht gebrochen aus.


----------



## moe (14. März 2013)

Bild 5 und 8: Kretzer (evtl auch Dreck) am rechten Motordeckel,
Bild 9: Heck links gerissen,
Bild 10: Kunststoff an der Maske verkratzt.

Wobei gemein auch übertrieben ist.


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Bild 5 und 8: Kretzer (evtl auch Dreck) am rechten Motordeckel,
> Bild 9: Heck links gerissen,
> Bild 10: Kunststoff an der Maske verkratzt.
> 
> Wobei gemein auch übertrieben ist.


 
Okay, das mit dem Heck sieght nich so toll aus, anscheinend doch nich so ein Händler für meine Maßstäbe....


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2013)

Bist du die Honda schon gefahren?


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2013)

Der Stift bei meiner alten Arbeitsstelle hatte genau diese, aber als 34er^^ Ich saß nur drauf. Es ist absolut kein Motorrad für mich, aber das Design ist und bleibt EIN KNALLER!


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2013)

Deshalb frage ich.  Optisch finde ich sie auch super. Wobei meiner R1 find ich dann doch noch besser  Bin die RR noch nie gefahren nur die XX, wobei das ja ein ganz anderes Kaliber ist. Aber die RR soll ja nun sehr sportlich sein. Also auch die Sitzposition soll nichts für "Unsportliche" sein


----------



## Klutten (14. März 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr zb von folgenedem Angebot? ...


 
Mich würde schon ein Händler abschrecken, der eine frische Plakette (HU inkl. AUK) für 100 Euro anbietet. Im Schnitt zahlt man dafür im Bereich 60-65 Euro und alles andere ist eine reine Abzocke!


----------



## STSLeon (14. März 2013)

Eigentlich ist das im Kaufpreis mit drin, neuer TÜV und AU, sowie ein großer Service. Bei den hochdrehenden Motoren müssen die ventile alle 20000 km neu eingestellt werden. Das lassen sich die freundlichen normalerweise gut bezahlen


----------



## Klutten (14. März 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das im Kaufpreis mit drin, neuer TÜV und AU, sowie ein großer Service. ...


 
Und deswegen steht im Angebot...



> TÜV / AUK neu gegen 100.-EUR Aufpreis !!!


Frechheit.


----------



## STSLeon (14. März 2013)

Also Finger weg von


----------



## mülla1 (15. März 2013)

Wenn Sie die wirklich interessiert musste hinfahren und die dir angucken. Nur von den Inseraten her zu beurteilen ist meistens murks  
Schätze mal das die maschine mindestens ein mal gelegen hat.. Komisch ist.. Riss im Heck ist linke Seite. Kratzer an der Kanzel rechte Seite (oder irre ich mich?! Habe das am Handy nachgeguckt) 
Also wie gesagt angucken wenn auf jeden Fall... Ansonsten würde ich mir im Vorfeld mal aufschreiben was auffällt.. Und dann den Händler drauf anhauen.. 
Und nur mal zum preisvergleich:
Kaufjahr: 2010, suzuki gsx-r 600 k8 (also 2 Jahre alt), 6900km gelaufen, zwei vb, und stand da wie neu.. Also ohne Kratzer oder ähnliches.. Hab ich 6500 für bezahlt.. 
Also ich halte den preis für die Honda für echt überzogen... Und dann noch die 100euro Aufpreis... Ist ne echte Frechheit.. 
Also wenn du hin fährst dann lass dich nicht übers Ohr hauen


----------



## STSLeon (16. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Neune In der Osterwoche wird sie abgeholt und dann soll ja gutes Wetter sein


----------



## Metalic (16. März 2013)

Schick schick! Ich hoffe du hast gleich neue Blinker und einen anderen Kennzeichenhalter raus gehandelt


----------



## apostoli (16. März 2013)

Sehr Schick. Das war das erste was ich gemacht hab. Andere Blinker und Kennzeichenhalter, gestern sind die Pazzo Hebel gekommen.


----------



## STSLeon (16. März 2013)

Die Umbauten kommen alle  Kurzes Heck, Verkleidungsblinker und LSL Hebel in Gold passend zur Gabel


----------



## apostoli (16. März 2013)

Brauche bitte mal eure Meinung. 

Meine Z750 ist schwarz, was ich ja gut finde. Wenn ich aber meine mit andere vergleiche, die nicht schwarz sind, kommen die mir Bulliger vor. Dieses schwarz verschlingt viel von der Bulligen Form des Motorrads. Ich habe ein Angebot bekommen, sie für 250 Euro in weiß folieren zu lassen. Würdet ihr das machen oder nicht ?


----------



## STSLeon (16. März 2013)

Nicht komplett, weiße Akzente würde ich machen lassen. Damit kannst du die Konturen betonen, da kannst du aber auch viele andere Farben nehmen und kannst dir was eigenes machen.


----------



## Metalic (16. März 2013)

Also 250€ für alle Verkleidungsteile würde ich sofort machen. Natürlich darf das Motorrad dann nicht komplett in weiß dastehen. Rahmen, Schwinge. Felgen, Kleinteile etc. in schwarz. Habe es auch schon gesehen, dass die Verkleidung weiß lackiert war. Alle Rahmen in schwarz und die Felgen in einer ganz auffälligen Farbe wie das Feuerwehrrot. Hört sich vielleicht doof an, aber ich fand das sah total heiß aus.


----------



## apostoli (16. März 2013)

Ich meine wirklich nur die Verkleidungsteile und den Tank. Der Rahmen und die Teile die am Motor sind bleiben schwarz.


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2013)

also so wie die original weiße z750? Google-Ergebnis für http://www.2ri.de/Images/Big/3/Kawasaki_Z750_ABS_2012_1711.jpg

und damnn noch weiße Felgenbänder und super siehts aus


----------



## apostoli (16. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Bilder konnte ich nicht sehen. Die Kühlerverkleidung lasse ich vielleicht schwarz. Weißen Felgenrand wollte ich auch. ddc4d

Zum Vergleich :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xenos1 (16. März 2013)

Morgen gehts endlich nach langer Suche ein Möpp anschauen. ******* bin ich aufgeregt  Wenn alles klappt bin ich morgen im Besitz meines ersten Motorrades, einer Suzuki SV650n K3. Freu mich schon wien kleiner König drauf 

Da heißts früh aufstehen damit ich relativ zeitig wieder zu Hause bin, will vom Tag schließlich noch was haben ^^


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2013)

Ich hab mich heute mal wieder in die Hayabusa verliebt 

Ich glaub ich fahr die CBF600S bis sie tot umfällt und dann aber^^

Die Nakeds sind auch schön, aber irgendwie reizt mich auch das schnell fahren 

mehr als 270 mit mopped und 260 mit auto war noch nicht drinne, beim mopped hatte ich "respekt" a.k.a. angst schneller zu fahren, beim auto ist man es ja schon fast "gewohnt" bloss die deutschen jaguars sind ja kastriert...


----------



## Metalic (16. März 2013)

Wir sind schon zu zweit 290 mit dem Motorrad gefahren 
Aber die Hayabusa mag ich gar nicht leiden. Ist mir auch zu schwer das Geschoss.


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Wir sind schon zu zweit 290 mit dem Motorrad gefahren
> Aber die Hayabusa mag ich gar nicht leiden. Ist mir auch zu schwer das Geschoss.


 
Alles andere ist mir zu klein, da sitzt wie ein affe aufm schleifstein und kriegste wunde handflächen^^


----------



## Metalic (16. März 2013)

Die XX von Honda ist ähnlich. War die schnellste Serienmaschine, bis die Hayabusa auf den Markt kam. Mit der haben wir auch die 290 geknackt


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Die XX von Honda ist ähnlich. War die schnellste Serienmaschine, bis die Hayabusa auf den Markt kam. Mit der haben wir auch die 290 geknackt


 
Das aktuelle Gegenstück von Honda, die VFR1200 sagt mir auch sehr zu. Fährt sich auch super


----------



## mülla1 (16. März 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> mehr als 270 mit mopped und 260 mit auto war noch nicht drinne, beim mopped hatte ich "respekt" a.k.a. angst schneller zu fahren, beim auto ist man es ja schon fast "gewohnt" bloss die deutschen jaguars sind ja kastriert...


 
Ganz ehrlich?  ich musste gerade schon ein bisschen lachen... Fährst Motorrad und willst nur schnell geradeaus fahren?weil zu was anderem als geradeaus reicht es bei diesem speed nicht  sowas kann doch jeder... 
Abgesehen davon... Alles über 250machste keine halbe Minute mit weil es mega anstrengen wird.. Selbst hinter einer Verkleidung entsteht ein Unterdruck durch die hohe Geschwindigkeit der einfach nur noch weh tut  das ist wie mit richtig gutem Sex.. Da ist auch nicht schnell schnell schnell und nach ner halben Minute ist alles vorbei  

Mein tip: kauf dir ne richtig Geile kurvenschlampe.. Eine du die gut beherrschen und richtig weit runterbekommst.. Und dann packste mal das Knie auf den Asphalt inner Kurve.. Ich garantiere dir ne feuchte Hose und das schnell geradeaus fahren nicht so wirklich das widerspiegelt was man mit einem. Motorrad so anstellen kann


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?  ich musste gerade schon ein bisschen lachen... Fährst Motorrad und willst nur schnell geradeaus fahren?weil zu was anderem als geradeaus reicht es bei diesem speed nicht  sowas kann doch jeder...
> Abgesehen davon... Alles über 250machste keine halbe Minute mit weil es mega anstrengen wird.. Selbst hinter einer Verkleidung entsteht ein Unterdruck durch die hohe Geschwindigkeit der einfach nur noch weh tut  das ist wie mit richtig gutem Sex.. Da ist auch nicht schnell schnell schnell und nach ner halben Minute ist alles vorbei
> 
> Mein tip: kauf dir ne richtig Geile kurvenschlampe.. Eine du die gut beherrschen und richtig weit runterbekommst.. Und dann packste mal das Knie auf den Asphalt inner Kurve.. Ich garantiere dir ne feuchte Hose und das schnell geradeaus fahren nicht so wirklich das widerspiegelt was man mit einem. Motorrad so anstellen kann



Da gebe ich dir recht. Aber der Speed reizt mich durchaus auch. So ganz langweilig isses ja nich^^

Mein Favorit ist aber halt die Haya oder VFR1200. Gefällt mir ingesamt vom Profil her ganz gut, auch für längere Fahrten, halt als "Sporttourer", sogar gerne richtig bieder mit Koffer. 

Anosnsten ne FZ1 aber die wäre halt absolutes Spassmotorrad und darüber brauche ich noch nicht nachdenken, weil mir definitiv das Kapital fehlt um mir ein Motorrad ohne praktischen Nutzen, halt rein als Hobby, zu kaufen.


----------



## mülla1 (16. März 2013)

Also was ich daran verstehen kann ist nicht "ich will so schnell fahren" usw usw usw, das ist quatsch  aber was kein quatsch ist ist: "ich will so schnell fahren können"  
Den bums immer unterm arsch zu haben aber halt auch mal ganz klassisch understatement mäßig zu fahren ist auch nicht schlecht  
Ich hatte vorher ne gixxer.. Zwar nur eine 600er.. Aber die lief auch mit ein bisschen warten 295 Sachen  jetzt hab ich ne ktm superduke.. Die macht mit der kürzeren übersetzung max 240  und das reicht dicke


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2013)

Ich bin von ner Simson S50 auf ne CBF600S umgestiegen, beides super Moppeds^^

Aber irgendwann will man mehr.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. März 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?  ich musste gerade schon ein bisschen lachen... Fährst Motorrad und willst nur schnell geradeaus fahren?weil zu was anderem als geradeaus reicht es bei diesem speed nicht  sowas kann doch jeder...
> Abgesehen davon... Alles über 250machste keine halbe Minute mit weil es mega anstrengen wird.. Selbst hinter einer Verkleidung entsteht ein Unterdruck durch die hohe Geschwindigkeit der einfach nur noch weh tut  das ist wie mit richtig gutem Sex.. Da ist auch nicht schnell schnell schnell und nach ner halben Minute ist alles vorbei
> 
> Mein tip: kauf dir ne richtig Geile kurvenschlampe.. Eine du die gut beherrschen und richtig weit runterbekommst.. Und dann packste mal das Knie auf den Asphalt inner Kurve.. Ich garantiere dir ne feuchte Hose und das schnell geradeaus fahren nicht so wirklich das widerspiegelt was man mit einem. Motorrad so anstellen kann


Schon lange nicht mehr sowas mit soviel Leidenschaft am Fahren gelesen!  
Sehr schön, besonders der zweite Absatz.

Wird Zeit, dass der Schnee endlich verschwindet und ein paar Grad wärmer wird.
Wir waren heute bei nem Tag der offnen Tür bei einem BMW-Kawasaki Händler in unser Nähe und das hat mal mächtig Lust auf mehr gemacht!


----------



## Star_KillA (17. März 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=634921"/>
> 
> Deine Bilder konnte ich nicht sehen. Die Kühlerverkleidung lasse ich vielleicht schwarz. Weißen Felgenrand wollte ich auch. ddc4d
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr gut aus  
Mach das weiße doch lieber in Kawa Grün ?


----------



## apostoli (17. März 2013)

Hmmmm mir gefällt das Grün nicht so sehr.


----------



## Star_KillA (17. März 2013)

Es gibt ja viele Grüns. Mattschwarz sieht auch sehr böse bei allen kawas aus.


----------



## apostoli (17. März 2013)

Ja Mattschwarz wäre eine Alternative.


----------



## Metalic (18. März 2013)

Bestes Wetter heute um das Motorrad mal zu fahren... Auch wenn es nur auf dem Hänger ist. 
Ist doch zum kotzen, hatte heute meinen Termin beim Schrauber meines Vertrauens, und dann geschätzte 4m Neuschnee über Nacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (18. März 2013)

Ich hasse dich für dein Bike 

Hab mal mit meinen Eltern gereder wegen der CBR. Sie sind ums milde auszudrücken ganz und gar nicht begeistert. Waren sie auch schon bei meiner Er6 nicht aber ich konnte sie damals noch überzeugen aber bei der Rennsemmel jetzt ist ihr einziger Punkt eigentlich nur die in ihren Augen noch größere Gefahr gegen einen Baum zu klatschen. Nur zieht sowas bei mir überhaupt nicht und ich schau weiter nach einem neuen Bike


----------



## Metalic (18. März 2013)

Meine Mutter ist auch überhaupt nicht begeistert über mein Hobby 
Mein Vater ist da ganz anders. Aber Beide wissen, dass ich vernünftig fahre und kein Raser bin. Siehe Lenker.


----------



## apostoli (18. März 2013)

Ich finde auch das es mit jedem Motorrad gefährlich ist. Die Gefahr davon abhängig zu machen, was man fährt ist Quatsch. Ja klar, 100 PS sind schwerer zu kontrollieren, gefährlich sind aber auch 35 PS.  Man sollte einfach vernünftig fahren, wie mein Vorredner schon sagt. Überzeuge deine Eltern einfach das du kein Raser bist und vernünftig fahren wirst.


----------



## moe (18. März 2013)

Meine Mutter könnte jedes Mal , wenn ich bei uns aufn Hof fahr. 
Meinen Vater stört nur der laute Auspuff, aber der fährt auch selber. 

Aber solange das mein Geld und meine Gesundheit ist kann denen das egal sein. Kann ja nicht jeder Briefmarken sammeln.
Außerdem fahr ich auch recht vernünftig.


----------



## STSLeon (18. März 2013)

Ist doch normal, dass sich Mütter daran stören. Meine ist auch kein Fan von.


----------



## the.hai (18. März 2013)

Bei nem Kumpel geht das soweit, dass die Eltern ihm untersagt haben den Lappen zu machen^^ Er ist 25, also eigentlich schon "groß", aber naja, ich hab mich da nich eingemischt. Selbst als wir mal mit Simme zur Ostsee hoch wollten hat seine Mutter interveniert und ihren Firmenwagen mit Tankkarte rausgerückt, nur damit der Bengel nicht auf der Landstrasse verendet. War mir egal, konnt ich im Stau Bier trinken^^

Das hätten meine mal bei mir versuchen sollen  

Die PS sind für Laien recht aussagekräftig, aber mit 34PS kann ich auch mit 120 durch ne Spielstrasse bügeln. Beim Motorrad muss ich ja wenigstens dank Gesetzgeber "klein" anfangen. Nen 18jähriger mit nem AMG Benz sponsored bei papi ist gefährlicher. Leider im Ernstfall meist nicht für sich, aber für die Aussenstehenden.


----------



## STSLeon (18. März 2013)

Das ist der Punkt, die Leistung moderner Fahrzeuge reicht aus um sich und viel schlimmer andere um den Kopf zu fahren.  Und wer es krachen lassen will, der versucht es unabhängig von der PS Zahl und Fahrzeug. Nächste Woche bekomme ich endlich meine neue. Hoffe nur, dass das Wetter besser wird. Bei Regen und 6 Grad 1 1/2 Stunden die Maschine nach Hause zu fahren, wird sicher kein Spaß.


----------



## moe (18. März 2013)

Seh ich auch so. Beim Motorrad ist die Gefahr, andere zu verletzen wesentlich kleiner, als bei anderen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## ich558 (23. März 2013)

Gibts neues von meinem Motorradvorhaben. Gestern war ich bei einen nahe gelegen Händler und hab mich in die CBR 600F Bradl Edition verschaut samt einer 50/50 finanzierung, welche für mich ideal wäre. Heißt ich zahle jetzt 5000€ und in 2 Jahren kann ich sie an den Händerl zurückverkaufen. Nur machen meine Eltern viel zu viel Stress da sie Angst haben. Hatte zwar 1 1/2 Jahre schon eine Er6n, bin ab dem 18. Gb oft mit dem 330PS Audi gefahren aber jetzt meinen sie sie müssten sich unendliche Sorgen machen  Ich denke aber ich kann sie davon noch überzeugen dann wär da nur noch das Problem, dass eine Vollkaskoversicherung verdammt viel kostet, eigendlich zuviel und Teilkasko bei so einem Motorrad ist Schwachsinn.....


----------



## computertod (23. März 2013)

ich weis ja nicht was ihr mit euren Eltern habt, aber meine stört es überhaupt nicht 
mein Vater fährt mit meinem Mopeds ab und zu mal ne Runde und jetzt wo ich ne große hab soll es mehr werden, er kauft sich eventuell sogar ne eigene Maschine - sagt er zumindest 
und meine Mutter würde auch gern fahren, hat aber keinen Motorradführerschein


----------



## Metalic (23. März 2013)

Mein Vater ist da auch total locker. Der ist ja selbst auch lange gefahren und fährt auch mit meiner mal gerne eine Runde.
Meine Mutter ist da aber total anders. Sie ist vor Jahren mal auf der Honda XX bei meinem Vater mitgefahren. Seitdem steigt sie nicht mehr auf Motorräder und hat auch entsprechend Angst um mich. Ich beruhige sie halt immer, dass ich wirklich nicht der Raser bin trotz der 1000ccm und 172Ps. Es wirklich so. Eigentlich überflüssig, aber ich fahre einen Supersportler wegen der Optik und dem Gefühl, ich kann wenn ich mal will  Aber ich fahre lieber total entspannt. Daher habe ich nach dem Kauf auch den Superbikelenker drauf gelassen. Sieht vielleicht nicht ganz so sportlich aus, aber fährt sich halt doch deutlich angenehmer. 
Eine 600er bzw. eine "kleine" Maschine wollte ich nicht, sollte schon ne 1000er werden. Habe dieses Jahr auch ordentlich in vernünftige Schutzkleidung investiert, damit Mutti noch etwas beruhigter ist


----------



## STSLeon (23. März 2013)

@ ich558 muss es den die bradl Edition sein ? Die Maschine kostet neu deutlich unter 9000 Euro, wenn man auf die Edition verzichten kann


----------



## ich558 (23. März 2013)

Neu kostet sie 9250€ und als Edition 9990€ der relativ geringe Aufpreis ist es mir schon wert. Die serienmäßige gefällt mit gar nicht so gut aber als diese Bradl Edition und auch noch mit Arrow Topf sieht sie schon scharf aus


----------



## STSLeon (23. März 2013)

Die normale bekommt man schon für 8xxx


----------



## ich558 (23. März 2013)

Wär mit aber neu hast nen Link?  abe nichtsdesto trotz komplett serienmäßig gefällt sie mir nicht. Und die restlichen Hondas, die mir gefallen sind noch teurer.


----------



## STSLeon (23. März 2013)

Einen link grade nicht zur Hand, aber in Günzburg steht eine CBR 600f mit tageszulassung (0 km) in Blau / weiß für 7500 Euro. Die wird als neu verkauft. Bei Speer Racing gibt es eine in rot und eine in schwarz für 8xxx Euro.


----------



## ich558 (23. März 2013)

Evtl handelt sich um neue Maschinen die aber schon seit 1 Jahr oder länger stehen? Offiziell liegt der Preis aber bei 9250€.


----------



## moe (23. März 2013)

Die gibts schon für unter 7k neu. Als '12er Modell für nur unwesentlich mehr. Siehe hier.
Gefällt mir persönlich sogar besser, als die Bradl Edition.


----------



## ich558 (23. März 2013)

Sind halt schon 2 Jahre alt bzw stehen im Ausland. Da ist mit eine ganz aktuelle vom nahe liegenden Händler lieber.


----------



## STSLeon (24. März 2013)

Eine Maschine aus dem Ausland war bei mir auch ein absolutes No Go. Grade bei Motorrädern aus Italien hört man immer wieder, dass der km stand manipuliert wurde oder die Maschine einen Umfaller bzw Unfaller hatte und der nicht angegeben ist.

Bei der cbr 600 f pc 40 kommt dann noch dazu, dass die europäischen Reimporte nicht mit Abs ausgestattet sind. Daher sind Maschinen für den deutschen Markt deutlich teurer. Beim Limbaecher stehen mehrere CBR 600F, neu für 7300 Euro, aber eben ohne ABS.

Das mit dem Listenpreis kann man bei dem Motorrad eigentlich vergessen, da sind die Verkaufszahlen einfach nicht gut genug. Habe mir ja selber eine gekauft und daher den ganzen Winter über die Preise studiert.


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2013)

Ich war heilfroh, dass mein letztes Bike ABS hatte und möchte definitiv keine Maschine mehr ohne.


----------



## moe (24. März 2013)

Genau aus den Gründen würde ich auch kein Bike aus dem Ausland kaufen, es sei denn, es ist ein Old-, Youngtimer.
Und sollte ich mir jemals ne neue Maschine mit viel Leistung kaufen hat die auf jeden Fall ABS.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

Hallo Leutz 
Wollte mal fragen ob hier wer erfahrung mit 125ern hat?


----------



## the.hai (24. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz
> Wollte mal fragen ob hier wer erfahrung mit 125ern hat?


 
Inwiefern?^^

Ich bin die 125 MZ SM und die kleine Supermoto von Honda damals gefahren. Kumpels hatte MZ RT, Hyosung, Derbi Senda usw. Aber am besten fand ich immer die SM/RT von MZ^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Inwiefern?^^
> 
> Ich bin die 125 MZ SM und die kleine Supermoto von Honda damals gefahren. Kumpels hatte MZ RT, Hyosung, Derbi Senda usw. Aber am besten fand ich immer die SM/RT von MZ^^


 
ich überlege auch ein Führerschein zu machen 
Und wollte wissen was für bikes ihr mir so empfehlen könnt


----------



## the.hai (24. März 2013)

ich hab auch mit 16 damals gemacht, ob es dann allerdings ne 125er sein muss, sollte man überlegen. je nachdem ob du es wirklich brauchst und wieviel strecke man fahren muss. mein vater damals sagte mir, dass ich mir ne s50/51 zulegen solle, das reicht. mit der entscheidung bin ich gut gefahren, weil ich sie eh nur im radius von 50km benutzt habe und bei uns kaum landstrassen stücke sind. damit haben die 60km/h eigentlich gereicht. immerhin is ne 125er schon recht teuer für das gebotene und naja, diese unart mancher hersteller die "übelsten" rennmaschinen auf 125er basis zu bauen, ich weiß nicht...sieht er witzig aus so ein reiskocher.

Mit 18 gings dann zum richtigen Führerschein und ner gedrosselten cbf600.


----------



## STSLeon (24. März 2013)

Bei ner 125 iger würde ich zu KTM greifen. Damit kann man später auch noch Spaß haben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

ich wohne in de stadt da würde was kleineres schon reichen, ich hab aber auch Verwandte die weiter Weg wohnen die ich oft sehe da braucht man dann schon was größeres 

@STS Leon:  WElche KTM denn? Mir gefallen eher die "Rennmaschinen"


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2013)

Persönlich würde ich mir, wenn du schon in der Stadt lebst einen 125er Roller holen. Die Dinger gehen ab wie Schmidts Katze 

Ach und mit den 125er Rennmaschinen machst dich doch nur lächerlich. Sehen geil aus aber hören sich an wie ne Küchenmaschine und haben auch keine Power...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

Nein Roller mag ich nicht vom Desing her 
Kann man sich auch stärkere Maschinen holen und die dann drosseln?


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2013)

Hmm bin mir da nicht so sicher, behaupte einfach mal nein. Denn der Führerschein schreibt dir ja eine max. Leistung von 11kw bei max. 125ccm vor. Müsstest ja den kompletten Motor bei der großen Maschine dann tauschen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hmm bin mir da nicht so sicher, behaupte einfach mal nein. Denn der Führerschein schreibt dir ja eine max. Leistung von 11kw bei max. 125ccm vor. Müsstest ja den kompletten Motor bei der großen Maschine dann tauschen.


 
Die 11Kw kann man ja auch durch Drosselung erreichen oder?


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2013)

Möglich schon ja. Aber davon habe ich keine Ahnung. Da haust du am besten Mülla oder Klutten an. Die wissen alles!! 
Aber wenn du keinen Roller möchtest und es in Richtung "Renner" gehen soll, sind die Preise für die kleinen Maschinen ganz schön gesalzen...

Sowas hier z.B. Aprilia 125 RS 80 kmh gedrosselt als Klein/Leichtkraftrad in Dillingen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Möglich schon ja. Aber davon habe ich keine Ahnung. Da haust du am besten Mülla oder Klutten an. Die wissen alles!!
> Aber wenn du keinen Roller möchtest und es in Richtung "Renner" gehen soll, sind die Preise für die kleinen Maschinen ganz schön gesalzen...
> 
> Sowas hier z.B. Aprilia 125 RS 80 kmh gedrosselt als Klein/Leichtkraftrad in Dillingen


 
Ich weiß :/
Die 80Km/h begrenzung gilt übrigens nicht mehr 

Edit: Wer ist "Mülla"?


----------



## computertod (24. März 2013)

mülla ich nehme mal an das er gemeint ist 
schon mal an nen 125er 2 Takter gedacht? die gehen auch wie Sau


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> mülla ich nehme mal an das er gemeint ist
> schon mal an nen 125er 2 Takter gedacht? die gehen auch wie Sau


 
Ja habe ich 
Ich hab aber gehört das die schwerer zu pflegen sind.
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen 2 und 4?


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2013)

Ja genau den mülla meine ich 

Online ist er ja. Mal schauen wann er hier rein schnuppert...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

Mal ne Frage: Was haltet ihr von der Yamaha YZF r125?


----------



## STSLeon (24. März 2013)

KTM Duke 125, viel mehr Spaß geht kaum


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

Ja die habe ich auch schon gesehen, kostet aber .
Weiß wirklich keiner ob es möglich ist dickere Maschinen zu kaufen und die zu drosseln?


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2013)

Einzige dicke 125er ist die Aprilla RS mit so 30PS.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Einzige dicke 125er ist die Aprilla RS mit so 30PS.


 
Link bitte 
Und die darf man mit 16 fahren?


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2013)

Gib mal deine PLZ, kann ja mal bei mobile stöbern 

PS. Habe dir die Aprillia RS 125 doch auf der vorherigen Seite schon verlinkt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

Reicht München?


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2013)

Ein Glück München hat nur "eine" PLZ... 

Was willst denn ausgeben?


----------



## mülla1 (24. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich weiß :/
> Die 80Km/h begrenzung gilt übrigens nicht mehr
> 
> Edit: Wer ist "Mülla"?


 
Ich bin mülla 

Edit: (sorry bin ein bisschen betrunken, weil gerade in großarl im skiurlaub).  
Ehm du willst eine 125er?
Ganz ehrlich.. Nimm keine semi Sportler a la cbr 125 oder yzf 125.. Kannste knicken.. Die sehen nur toll aus ansonsten aber Luftpumpen  Mein tip (sofern das Geld da ist):
Ktm duke 125...
Gehen gut ab und ktm mäßig gute Qualität  
Ich hab damals immer von sowas geträumt aber Letztenendes hat es nur für ne Simon gereicht  und das obwohl ich den 125er Lappen hatte  
Naja.. Das ne andere Geschichte


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

Hier die genaue : 80636 
Das kommt drauf an ob mir meine mutter erlabt das Konto zu plündern 
Ich nehme mal an was ordentliches gibt es erst ab 3-4k? Wie siehts eigentlich mit mehr Hubraum und Drosselung aus?

Edit: guten tag Mülla


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2013)

mülla kannst bewusstlos-fragen 
Der hilft dir bestimmt gern


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2013)

Das ist doch was geiles. Supermoto-Reifen!!
Steht aber in Poing. Was oder wo ist Poing???

Aprilia MX 125 Supermoto als Super Moto in Poing

Edit: Ups Doppelpost :x


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. März 2013)

Die Aprillia und Yamaha kann man mit 16 vergessen  das leistungsgewicht  von PS zu Kilo ist zu gering.

Die Maschienen sind auf Deutsch zu Leicht.

Kann man zb vom TÜV Auflagen beommen sich Metallplatten reinlegen zu müssen damit das PS/Kilo  passt....

Gerade Aprilia ist bekannt dafür....

Musste bei meiner auch Platten reinlegen. ...


----------



## mülla1 (24. März 2013)

Edit siehe oben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

Poing ist ein Viertel  Und das kenne ich auch 
Nein mir gefallen so Cross räder nicht es sollte vom aussehen eher in Richtung rennsport gehen 

@Mülla: weißt du ob man Dickere bikes kaufen kann und die dann mit drosseln? bin leider erst 16 geworden 

Edit: Hab müllas edit gesehen
Mal schauen ob ich angebote von der Duke finde.


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. März 2013)

Edit: Leistungsgewicht darf max 0.1kw pro Kilo betragen .

DICKE 125er Fallen damit weg.


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2013)

duke 125 Suchergebnisse: Motorräder bei mobile.de


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

das sind fast alles neugeräte.
Gibt es eventuell noch andere Modelle die sich lohnen würden? Vielleicht auch billigere? 
Was mich interessieren würde ist ob es sich lohnen würde wirklich ne stärkere maschine zu holen und dann zu drosseln oder geht das wegen dem Leistungsgewicht nicht?


----------



## mülla1 (24. März 2013)

Puhhh also ganz ehrlich ist das das erste mal das ich diese Frage höre  also dickere bikes Drosseln lassen um sie mit 16 fahren zu können halte ich, abgesehen davon ob es erlaubt ist oder nicht, für ziemlichen quatsch.. Du darfst eh nur eine bestimmte Leistung fahren, also warum solltest du nicht ein bike nehmen das von Anfang an darauf ausgelegt worden ist  alle größeren Mopeds sind auch auf höhere Leistung ausgelegt und haben ein dementsprechendes höheres Gewicht  da verschwendest du doch wertvolle handlichkeit usw  also meine Devise in deinem fall: kauf dir ne 125er die du wieder gut verschnacken kannst (ktm ist übrigens sehr Preisstabil ). Und nach zwei Jahren machst den grossen Schein und Holst dir das was dickeres  

Btw.: der Bruder von meiner Freundin ist so alt wie du. Fährt die 125er duke und ist stolz wie Oskar.. Meiner Meinung nach aus zu recht. Gibt nicht viel geileres in dem Alter


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Puhhh also ganz ehrlich ist das das erste mal das ich diese Frage höre  also dickere bikes Drosseln lassen um sie mit 16 fahren zu können halte ich, abgesehen davon ob es erlaubt ist oder nicht, für ziemlichen quatsch.. Du darfst eh nur eine bestimmte Leistung fahren, also warum solltest du nicht ein bike nehmen das von Anfang an darauf ausgelegt worden ist  alle größeren Mopeds sind auch auf höhere Leistung ausgelegt und haben ein dementsprechendes höheres Gewicht  da verschwendest du doch wertvolle handlichkeit usw  also meine Devise in deinem fall: kauf dir ne 125er die du wieder gut verschnacken kannst (ktm ist übrigens sehr Preisstabil ). Und nach zwei Jahren machst den grossen Schein und Holst dir das was dickeres
> 
> Btw.: der Bruder von meiner Freundin ist so alt wie du. Fährt die 125er duke und ist stolz wie Oskar.. Meiner Meinung nach aus zu recht. Gibt nicht viel geileres in dem Alter


 
Danke wenn die relativ wertstabil ist, bin ich froh 
ja die DUke sieht nett aus , Vmax ungefähr 130. Wäre ne 200er ne Möglichkeit?
Muss nur noch die Kohle zam kriegen 
Hat einer von euch vielleicht einen Bericht über die Versicherungen und Wartungen von nem 125er?
Oder will mir wer alles erklären?


----------



## mülla1 (24. März 2013)

200er wäre ne Möglichkeit.. Allerdings kann ich ich dazu so gut wie gar nichts sagen ob das der Gesetzgeber mitmacht usw.. 
Da empfehle ich dich glatt mal an das ktm Forum (renne da auch rum) :
Ktm-Forum.eu  
Ehm versicherungsmäßig kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht pauschalisieren.. Kleines bsp:
Ich zahle für eine Tausender im Jahr keine 200 Euro bei teilkasko ohne sb. Manch anderer wird da ein Vermögen los  
Also einfach vorher mal anfragen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> 200er wäre ne Möglichkeit.. Allerdings kann ich ich dazu so gut wie gar nichts sagen ob das der Gesetzgeber mitmacht usw..
> Da empfehle ich dich glatt mal an das ktm Forum (renne da auch rum) :
> Ktm-Forum.eu
> Ehm versicherungsmäßig kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht pauschalisieren.. Kleines bsp:
> ...


 
Ich schau mir das Forum mal an 
Wo soll ich denn nachfragen?
Das wichtigste ist immernoch die Finanzierung.


----------



## mülla1 (24. März 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> 200er wäre ne Möglichkeit.. Allerdings kann ich ich dazu so gut wie gar nichts sagen ob das der Gesetzgeber mitmacht usw..
> Da empfehle ich dich glatt mal an das ktm Forum (renne da auch rum) :
> Ktm-Forum.eu
> Ehm versicherungsmäßig kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht pauschalisieren.. Kleines bsp:
> ...


 
Edit:
Aaaach Mist.... Ehm Wartungen 
. Ehm Google das mal.. Ktm hat die Daten online soweit ich weiss 

******** ich wollte gar nicht kommentieren  scheiss Alkohol


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Edit:
> Aaaach Mist.... Ehm Wartungen
> . Ehm Google das mal.. Ktm hat die Daten online soweit ich weiss
> 
> ******** ich wollte gar nicht kommentieren  scheiss Alkohol


 
okay danke ich schau mal nach 
Ja das Zeug kann böse werden


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ja das Zeug kann böse werden



Ich denk du bist gerade erst 16 geworden?! Woher weißt du das???


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich denk du bist gerade erst 16 geworden?! Woher weißt du das???


 
Mit 16 darf man Bier trinken  Und ich kenn da so ein paar Leute 
Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Derbi GPR 125T 4t aus?


----------



## STSLeon (25. März 2013)

Lies dir mal den Test durch:
Fahrbericht KTM 125 Duke - Motorradtests - MOTORRAD online

und den 
Test: Derbi GPR 125 Racing - Motorradtests - MOTORRAD online


----------



## the.hai (25. März 2013)

Mit 16 darfst du nur max 15PS und max 125ccm! Die 80KM/H begrenzung scheint mittlerweile weggefallen zu sein.

A, A2, A1 und AM - NEU ! (Quelle)

Einfach was großes kaufen und auf 15PS runterdrosseln geht nicht.


Eine 125 in rennmaschinenoptik finde ich auch witzlos, dann eher was naked oder supermotomäßiges.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Mit 16 darfst du nur max 15PS und max 125ccm! Die 80KM/H begrenzung scheint mittlerweile weggefallen zu sein.
> 
> A, A2, A1 und AM - NEU ! (Quelle)
> 
> ...


 Ahh danke dann wird der gedanke mal verworfen.
Was ist ein Naked Bike?
Supermot sind doch die Crossmachinen oder?


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2013)

Nakedbikes sind im Prinzip die Maschinen ohne viel Schnick-Schnack was die Verkleidung angeht. Wie die KTM Duke zum Beispiel. Sagt ja quasi auch das Wort "Naked"/Nackt.
Supermoto ist auch eine Art vom Motorradrennsport. Oft mit kleinen Maschinen gefahren. Wird mittlerweile auch oft für die Straße gebaut. Sieht man also oft an Crossern die lange Gabel mit den kleinen Reifen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Nakedbikes sind im Prinzip die Maschinen ohne viel Schnick-Schnack was die Verkleidung angeht. Wie die KTM Duke zum Beispiel. Sagt ja quasi auch das Wort "Naked"/Nackt.
> Supermoto ist auch eine Art vom Motorradrennsport. Oft mit kleinen Maschinen gefahren. Wird mittlerweile auch oft für die Straße gebaut. Sieht man also oft an Crossern die lange Gabel mit den kleinen Reifen


 
Also wäre die Duke ein Naked und Supermoto?
Würde es sinn machen den Führerschein mit 18 oderso zu machen?


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2013)

Die Duke ist ein Naked Bake.
Ich weiß gar nicht, wie das derzeit aussieht, das ändert sich ja ständig. Wenn du nun den 125er Schein machst, ob du dann mit 18 direkt die offenen Maschinen fahren darfst. Also ob sich nun die zwei Jahre in denen du 125er fährst auf die Probezeit auswirken die man sonst durchlaufen muss wenn man den Motorradführerschein mit 18 macht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Die Duke ist ein Naked Bake.
> Ich weiß gar nicht, wie das derzeit aussieht, das ändert sich ja ständig. Wenn du nun den 125er Schein machst, ob du dann mit 18 direkt die offenen Maschinen fahren darfst. Also ob sich nun die zwei Jahre in denen du 125er fährst auf die Probezeit auswirken die man sonst durchlaufen muss wenn man den Motorradführerschein mit 18 macht.


 
Die fetten Maschinen darf man doch erst ab 25 odeR?
Ich muss mich mal erkundigen wie genau das im moment aussieht.


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2013)

Die "fetten" Maschinen durfte man (als ich den Führerschein noch gemacht habe) fahren, nachdem du zwei Jahre lang die Gedrosselten (auf 25kw) gefahren bist. Nach diesen zwei Jahren durfte man automatisch die ungedrosselten Fahren. Es sei denn, du hast den Führerschein mit 25 Jahren oder älter gemacht. Ich glaube, dann hat man direkt die Prüfung auf einer offenen Maschine gemacht und durfte diese auch direkt fahren. Aber das ist in Deutschland irgendwie so unglaublich kompliziert und irgendetwas hat sich doch da dieses Jahr verändert. Ich blick da nicht mehr durch. 
Und das meinte ich ja. Es könnte sein, dass ab dem Moment, wo du den 125er Führerschein hast, die zwei Jahre schon laufen und du dann quasi mit 18, vorrausgetzt du machst dann den Motorradführerschein, gleich die offenen Maschinen fahren. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Ist schwer auszudrücken


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Die "fetten" Maschinen durfte man (als ich den Führerschein noch gemacht habe) fahren, nachdem du zwei Jahre lang die Gedrosselten (auf 25kw) gefahren bist. Nach diesen zwei Jahren durfte man automatisch die ungedrosselten Fahren. Es sei denn, du hast den Führerschein mit 25 Jahren oder älter gemacht. Ich glaube, dann hat man direkt die Prüfung auf einer offenen Maschine gemacht und durfte diese auch direkt fahren. Aber das ist in Deutschland irgendwie so unglaublich kompliziert und irgendetwas hat sich doch da dieses Jahr verändert. Ich blick da nicht mehr durch.
> Und das meinte ich ja. Es könnte sein, dass ab dem Moment, wo du den 125er Führerschein hast, die zwei Jahre schon laufen und du dann quasi mit 18, vorrausgetzt du machst dann den Motorradführerschein, gleich die offenen Maschinen fahren. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Ist schwer auszudrücken


 Ich hasse Deutschland für ihr ewiges verkomplizieren von ganz simplen Dingen
Naja hab so halb verstanden was du meinst


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2013)

Musst du halt wissen. Ich hatte mit 16 einfach nicht das Geld für den 125er Schein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Musst du halt wissen. Ich hatte mit 16 einfach nicht das Geld für den 125er Schein.


 
FÜr den schein schon bloß noch nicht komplett für den rest.
Es wäre auch ne Möglichkeit noch 2 jahre zu waren und mir dann was sehr gutes zuzulegen.


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2013)

Wie gesagt, muss du wissen. Wenn du unbedingt schon fahren möchtest und nicht warten kannst. Dann mach ihn. Allerdings ist es ja auch doof wenn dir nun das Geld für das Moped fehlt. 
Ob es sich lohnt den 125er nur zu machen um später schneller mit den offenen Maschinen zu fahren kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Ich weiß eben nicht ob da nicht auch was geändert wurde. Wäre ich in deiner Lage würde ich lieber noch sparen und dann mit 18 den "richtigen" Motorradführerschein machen und mir erstmal etwas feines, gedrosseltes holen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, muss du wissen. Wenn du unbedingt schon fahren möchtest und nicht warten kannst. Dann mach ihn. Allerdings ist es ja auch doof wenn dir nun das Geld für das Moped fehlt.
> Ob es sich lohnt den 125er nur zu machen um später schneller mit den offenen Maschinen zu fahren kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Ich weiß eben nicht ob da nicht auch was geändert wurde. Wäre ich in deiner Lage würde ich lieber noch sparen und dann mit 18 den "richtigen" Motorradführerschein machen und mir erstmal etwas feines, gedrosseltes holen.


 
Ja werde es wahrscheinlich so machen 
Was "feines Gedrosseltes" hört sich ja nicht schlecht an 

Ich hääte mal ne allgemeine Frage an alle: Seid ihr eher gemütlich unterwegs oder eher Rekordjäger?


----------



## computertod (25. März 2013)

bei mir ists ne Mischung aus beiden, kommt aber auch ganz drauf an wie ich drauf bin und wies Wetter ist


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> bei mir ists ne Mischung aus beiden, kommt aber auch ganz drauf an wie ich drauf bin und wies Wetter ist


 
Ich glaub ich wäre eher schnell unterwegs 
das war ich schon immer 
Gibts eigentlich auch Automatik Motorräder?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. März 2013)

Nur mal so: fahr erstmal ein paar schicke Kurven, bekomm dann ein fettes Grinsen wie das hier nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht: 
Danach gib mal anständig Gummi auf der Autobahn und lass dir deinen Nacken versteifen....
Danach reden wir nochmal darüber. 
Das is mit 150 nen bissel was anderes als im Auto. 

Automatik in Motorädern?? O.o
Ouch... sowas gehört ins PC Spiel!


----------



## >ExX< (25. März 2013)

ganz genau, wer ein automatik motorrad fährt sollte es lieber abgeben, das schalten macht einfach spaß


----------



## moe (25. März 2013)

@Power: Afaik läuft die Probezeit erst, wenn du den richtigen Motorradlappen machst. Allerdings brauchst du weniger Theorie- und evtl auch weniger Praxisstunden wenn du vorher schon den für die 125er gemacht hast.

Also ich fahr schon immer recht zügig, allerdings wird die Maschine vorher ordentlich warm gefahren. Das hängt aber auch stark vom Wetter und der Tageszeit ab. Bei schlechter Sicht heiz ich nicht, ebenso wenig, wenns dunkel wird oder morgens.
Schnell fahren macht aber eh nur in Kurven Spaß, auf der Geraden oder Autobahn ist das langweilig und anstrengend. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, zu sagen, dass auf ner nackten alles ab ca.140 keinen Spaß mehr macht, ist einfach auf Dauer zu anstrengend.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. März 2013)

Nö da gehst du nicht zu weit.
Schon mit 130 ist es ja kaum noch möglich, halbwegs vernünftig den Kopf zu drehen...

Noch 7 Tage !


----------



## moe (25. März 2013)

Das geht schon. Was mich viel mehr stört, sind die lauten Fahrgeräusche (mal vom Auspuff abgesehen ) und der Wind.


----------



## aliriza (25. März 2013)

Ich bin mit einem Peugeot Speedfight 2 LC unterwegs und Bretter mit ca. 80-85 Kmh und schon da knallt der Wind richtig heftig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2013)

Das mit dem Automatik war auch nur ne Frage, also kommt wieder runter 
Das sind wohl dann diese Opi BMW Roller die aussehen wie ein ganzes Haus 
130 muss ich erstma mit ner 125er dann erreichen wenn ich jetzt den Führerrschein mache.


----------



## the.hai (25. März 2013)

Ich würde das mit dem Führerschein nach Sinn entscheiden. Wenn du ihn garnicht brauchst, finde ich ihn zu teuer um ihn zu machen, denn ein bischen Nutzen sollte er schon.

Würde ich direkt in Berlin wohnen hätte ich mir den A1 geknickt, aber außerhalb war es ne schöne Hilfe. 

Mittlerweile hat der Motorradschein ja leider wieder ne Kostenvariante spendiert gekriegt. Um "offen" fahren zu dürfen muss man unter 24J nach 2J Praxis noch ne Prüfung machen. Früher ging er automatisch von beschränkt auf offen über. Direkteinstieg ist mittlerweile mit 24J anstatt 25J möglich.

@Power, das alles steht auf der von mir genannten Quelle: A, A2, A1 und AM - NEU !

Ruhig mal nachlesen, dann wüssteste auch bischen genauer was sache ist ^^


Wenn man es mit 16J nicht unbedingt brauch, fände ich es schade das Geld in Nem Lappen und ner teuren 125er zu versenken. Dann lieber 2J aushalten und den A"beschränkt" und ne nette gedrosselte 600er zum Einstieg. Hat man mehr von.

Und komischerweise haben alle die ich mit 16J kannte und 125er hatten, die fahren kein mottorrad mehr^^


----------



## mülla1 (25. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das mit dem Automatik war auch nur ne Frage, also kommt wieder runter
> Das sind wohl dann diese Opi BMW Roller die aussehen wie ein ganzes Haus
> 130 muss ich erstma mit ner 125er dann erreichen wenn ich jetzt den Führerrschein mache.


 
Wieso ist doch gar nicht so abwegig  die Aprila shiver war das glaube ich. Die hat serienmäßig eine Automatik verbaut  Ansonsten halt viele Roller auch ne  

Wie ich so fahre?  auf der Rennstrecke wird sich ausgetobt und auf normalen Straßen ärgere ich immer die Sportler Fahrer  war ja selbst mal einer und ohne die Erfahrung könnte ich auch nicht so fahren wie ich es jetzt kann  aber wenn du schon Zweizylinder bums unter dem arsch hast kannste so ziemlich jeden Sportler Fahrer alt aussehen lassen inner Kurve  

Das mit dem ab 130 wird unangenehm bei nakeds kann ich nicht nachvollziehen  also es ist durchaus möglich bis 180 durchzuziehen. Und das auch über längere Zeit.. 
Als ich die duke mal ausgefahren hab kam ich auf ca 250 (ist kürzer übersetzt deswegen nicht sooo schnell).. Und das war echt unangenehm.. Aber alles unter 200 würde ich mal behaupten das geht


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2013)

Ein Bekannter hat eine relativ neue Honda. Irgendwas großes, 1200er oder so. So eine Mischung aus Sportler und Tourer. An der Maschine hat er so Schaltwippen für die Finger. Ich glaube das Ding kann aber auch automatisch schalten.

EDIT: Honda VFR 1200 ist es!



> Die Dual Clutch Transmission (DCT) von Honda ist das weltweit erste Doppelkupplungsgetriebe für Motorräder. Die Getriebe-Innovation ermöglicht Schaltvorgänge ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung. Die Gangwahl kann wahlweise manuell oder automatisch erfolgen. Die VFR1200F war das erste Honda-Modell, das mit dieser Technik ausgerüstet wurde.


Quelle: http://www.honda.de/motorraeder/modelle_vfr1200f.php

Da musst du aber paar Euro hinlegen wenn du was mit Automatik willst


----------



## Wamboxxx (25. März 2013)

Hier mal meine zwei


----------



## Lukystrike (25. März 2013)

Also wenn du den A1, also den 125er machst dann läuft die Probezeit ab erhalt. Wer jetzt den A mit 18 macht darf 48PS fahren muss aber dann nochmal ne Prüfung machen wenns mehr werden soll. Wenn du den A machst und den A1 schon hast dann brauchst du weniger Fahrstunden.

Weis das, weil ich meinen A erst vor kurzem gemacht hab und seitdem ab +10 Grad jede entbehrliche Minute mit rumfahren auf meiner Kawasaki ER5 verbinge und mich jedes mal freue wie ein Kind 
Topspeed ist nicht so wichtig, nur die Beschleunigungsorgie bis 140 muss stimmen, alles drüber über längere Zeit ist schon anstrengend..... werd mit der Maschine aber auch nicht viel schneller ^^

Motorräder mit Automatik gibts, vor allem bei den Reisemodellen. Einige haben auch einen Schaltautomat. funktioniert über den Fußhebel man muss aber nicht kuppeln (der Schalthebel ist imaho elektrisch)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2013)

Ja ich glaub es ist echt vernünftig erst mit 18 zu machen.
Da ich in München wohne habe ich auch keine Probleme irgendwo hinzukommen 
Da die 125er ja auch nicht wenig kosten und man nicht die möglichkeit hat ne fettere zu drosseln und dann zu benutzen müsste man mit 18 dann ne neue kaufen was wieder kosten würde.
Also wäre es vernünftiger erst mit 18 einen zu machen.

Edit: Ich hätte neuladen sollen 
Ja die Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu fahren habe ich eh erst später vor was dann auch erst möglich ist 
das man das nicht auf Dauer macht ist klar, aber ich mach das halt mit so ziemlich allem (Ski, Fahrrad sogar mal mit nem Kettcar  )
Und das in die Kurven legen wird mit dem Motorrad bestimmt auch Spaß machen, wenn es jetzt mit de fahrrad schon spaß macht


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2013)

So ne sch...
Habe mir für meine Maschine eine Soziusabdeckung gekauft die allerdings noch lackiert werden muss. Nun muss ich aber gerade feststellen, dass der Lack fast teurer als die Abdeckung selbst ist... Da kann ich auch direkt zu Lackierer latschen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> So ne sch...
> Habe mir für meine Maschine eine Soziusabdeckung gekauft die allerdings noch lackiert werden muss. Nun muss ich aber gerade feststellen, dass der Lack fast teurer als die Abdeckung selbst ist... Da kann ich auch direkt zu Lackierer latschen.


 
Welche Farbe solls den werden?
Kennt hier einer die Triumph Daytona?


----------



## the.hai (26. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> So ne sch...
> Habe mir für meine Maschine eine Soziusabdeckung gekauft die allerdings noch lackiert werden muss. Nun muss ich aber gerade feststellen, dass der Lack fast teurer als die Abdeckung selbst ist... Da kann ich auch direkt zu Lackierer latschen.


 
Ich "individualisiere" auch grad meine CBF600S. Neue Ermax Scheibe und polierter Kühlergrill liegen schon zuhause.

Als nächstes weißer Bugspoiler, schwarze Hinterradabdeckung, komplett schwarzes Rücklicht-Blinker-Einheit mit LEDs und evtl ne neue Sitzbank. Dann sollte sie gut auffallen im Vergleich zu den stino CBFs.


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2013)

Im Prinzip bin ich ja fertig mit meiner Maschine. Nur die Soziusabdeckung muss noch lackiert werden in dem blau wie auch der Rest der Maschine ist. Abdeckung ist so ein China Ding für 59€ allerdings noch in weiß. Gerade mit einem Händler telefoniert der die offiziellen Yamaha Farben vertreibt und der will für eine Sprühdose+Klarlack 50€ habe. Bei dem Preis leg ich lieber noch ein wenig mehr drauf und lass die Abdeckung bei einem Lackierer vernünftig lackieren.

Edit. Die Triumph Daytona habe ich zwar schon auf Bildern gesehen, aber noch nie auf der Straße geschweige denn selbst gefahren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. März 2013)

Alle arbeiten am Bike 
Ist denn schon wer gefahren?


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2013)

Bin im Februar schon 200m gefahren mit meiner neuen Maschine. Wollte auch nur schauen ob noch alles läuft nachdem sie über zwei Jahre nur in der Garage stand. Ist aber auch jetzt noch rattenkalt hier...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin im Februar schon 200m gefahren mit meiner neuen Maschine. Wollte auch nur schauen ob noch alles läuft nachdem sie über zwei Jahre nur in der Garage stand. Ist aber auch jetzt noch rattenkalt hier...


 
Bei uns auch deswegen frag ich, es liegt sogar noch schnee -.-


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2013)

Schau dir den Beitrag #1612 an. So sah es letzte Woche hier noch aus...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Schau dir den Beitrag #1612 an. So sah es letzte Woche hier noch aus...


 
Ich krieg die Krise im Winter kein Schnee aber im Frühling


----------



## Heretic (26. März 2013)

Hey ! Mein Motorrad läuft wieder  

Für die die es nicht mehr wissen kurzform: " Motorrad lief nicht mehr , weil die Kupplung nicht mehr ging. Grund war vermutlich verkleben von Kupplungsschreiben."

Ich habe aus Finanziellen Gründen jetzt alles selber machen müssen und habe lange dafür gebraucht -.-

Also es waren doch tatsächlich die Kupplungsschreiben. Das Benzin ist durch den Vergaser und und und gelaufen , bis es im Brennraum angekommen war. Und ist von daaus weiter gelaufen bis ins Öl der Kupplung.

Daher habe ich alle Flüssigkeiten entfernt. Die Kupplungen ausgebaut und in Bremsenreiniger gebadet. Den Rest logischerweise auch eben fix sauber gemacht.

Wieder zusammengebaut , Neues Öl rein. Kupplung läuft wieder. Zwar etwas strafer als vorher aber gut , das ist nichts schlimmes.

Was ich jetzzt noch beobachten muss ist das verhalten des Motors beim Fahrn. Ich habe irgendwie das gefühl , das eine Dichtung am Auspuff falsch sitz. 

Naja sie läuft wieder juhuuu 

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/nb92rsgp/IMG20130309WA0000.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/c6oqz5j0/IMG20130319WA0001.jpg

Leider hab ich veressen mal ne bild zu machen , daher gibts nur das eine ^^
Die zweite Maschine hat sich mein Bruder jetzt unerwarteter weise doch noch letzten Donnerstag gekauft.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2013)

Was hat sich Kawa denn bei dem Ram-Air Kanal über dem Scheinwerfer gedacht...


----------



## mülla1 (26. März 2013)

Kla ich bin schon einiges an kilometern gefahren?. Aber im Moment isses echt essig  
Scheiss Wetter.. 
Ich hab auch noch ne größere umbau Aktion vor mir. Die ganze Lampenmaske incl des Cockpits kommt neu. Dazu muss einiges an der Elektrik gedreht werden. Unter anderem auch Sensorik getauscht werden  

Die Daytona bin ich schon gefahren.. Macht bock  ist aber auch wieder eine olle rennsemmel  der dreizylinder ist aber schon interessant zu fahren.


----------



## Heretic (26. März 2013)

Ich habe keine Ahnung. Ich bin da mal ganz ehrlich mein Bruder hatte vorher die 900er 

(genau gesehen diese hier in Grün OHNE Ramkit Ninja ZX-R History » Alle Technischen Daten und Bilder zur ZX 9R)

und die war tausendmal schöner. Besonders weil er sie auch noch mit neue Grüner Folie bezogen hat und viele Teile mit Carbon ersatzteilen ersetzt hat.


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2013)

Okay die in deinem Link lass ich mir für das Alter ja noch gefallen 
Ich mag nur dieses Kawasaki Grün nicht worauf so viele stehen. Ich weiß nicht, ist einfach nicht mein Fall. 
Hauptsache dein Bruder ist glücklich


----------



## moe (26. März 2013)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch schon gefahren, zuletzt am Freitag. Seit gestern schneits hier wieder und 5cm liegen schon. -.- Soll zwar nach Ostern wieder weg sein und Temperaturen bis 15° geben, aber das olle Salz ist immer noch auf der Straße.


----------



## the.hai (26. März 2013)

Gefahren bin ich auch schon. Bei uns in Berlin war ja ja Anfang März Bombenwetter. Die letzten zwei Wochen allerdings isses Essig wegen dem Schnee. Ich hoffe das legt sich, ich muss noch zum TÜV bevor ich alles umbaue^^

Haben zwar alle Teile E-Zeichen usw, aber wenn die so knackig umgebaut da vorm Tüver steht, dann guggt der ja auch bischen genauer, als bei ner vermeintlichen Stino-Maschine.


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2013)

So, bringe morgen wahrscheinlich meine Möf zum Tüver, eben Drossel eintragen lassen.

Müsste ein Dekra Typ auch dürfen oder?


----------



## the.hai (26. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> So, bringe morgen wahrscheinlich meine Möf zum Tüver, eben Drossel eintragen lassen.
> 
> Müsste ein Dekra Typ auch dürfen oder?


 
Gibt ja viele TÜV bevollmächtigte "Vereine" , Dekra, GTÜ, FSI usw usw

Bloss die Eintragung in die Papiere nimmt doch die Zulassungsstelle vor oder?^^


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2013)

ich habe ein TÜV Gutachten (dieser gelbe Zettel) bei der Drossel mitgeliefert bekommen, von jemandem unterschrieben der bezeugen kann dass die Drossel drin ist.
Also muss ich doch nicht zusätzlich zum TÜV?


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2013)

Habe letzte Woche frischen TÜV bekommen. Keine Mängel, so solls sein


----------



## computertod (26. März 2013)

Doch musst du, denn der schreibt dir die Papiere dafür die die zulassungsstelle dann nur noch abtippen muss...


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2013)

Hauptuntersuchung ist bei mir im Oktober erst wieder dran 

@computod: stimmt, habe ich gerade im Honda Board gelesen, aber anscheinend darf man offiziell nicht dahin fahren.
Aber ich machs trotzdem, weil es nur 3 km sind ^^


----------



## computertod (26. März 2013)

ich bin auch ~25km einfach mitm ungestempelten Kennzeichen hingefahren  (eig. sogar 3x weil der Seitenständerschalter nicht funkionierte...)


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2013)

Ob die bullen das bei uns überhaupt checken wenn die plaketten ab sind.

Ich wär mir da nicht so sicher, aber das wird schon klappen^^


----------



## STSLeon (27. März 2013)

Das Moped die letzten Meter einfach schieben, dann fällt nichts auf


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2013)

kann dem tüv prüfer ja wurscht sein ob ich damit fahre, legal oder illegal


----------



## STSLeon (27. März 2013)

Kann, muss aber nicht


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2013)

wieso?


der kann mir doch nicht vorschreiben was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe. bzw hat er ja nichts damit zu tun was für fahrzeuge ich bewege, oder sehe ich das falsch?

dafür sind ja polizisten da


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2013)

Würde ich auch so sehen. Im Prinzip kann es dem TÜV Prüfer am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen wie du das Motorrad da hin bekommst. Seine Aufgabe ist das Prüfen auf die Tauglichkeit im Straßenverkehr. Den Rest soll die Rennleitung machen.
Vielleicht liege ich aber auch ganz falsch.


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2013)

ganz genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Würde ich auch so sehen. Im Prinzip kann es dem TÜV Prüfer am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen wie du das Motorrad da hin bekommst. Seine Aufgabe ist das Prüfen auf die Tauglichkeit im Straßenverkehr. Den Rest soll die Rennleitung machen.
> Vielleicht liege ich aber auch ganz falsch.


 
Wenn er gegenüber der Rennleitung aber als Augenzeuge fungiert, dass du ein nicht zugelassenes Fahrzeug, bzw. ohne gültige Betriebserlaubnis gefahren hast, könnte es aber auch Essig werden. Kommt natürlich drauf an, wie er seinen Job versteht.


----------



## Metalic (28. März 2013)

Ich glaube, das geht dann aber auch zu sehr ins Eingemachte. 
Dann müsste ja die Polizei direkt bei dem Kerlchen in blau ankommen und ihn als Zeugen fragen, wie ich dahin gekommen bin. Wenn aber die Polizei davon gar nichts mitbekommt und er meint mich melden zu müssen, dann soll er erst einmal beweisen, dass ich auch gefahren bin.
Aber ist ja auch Wurst. Glaube der "Tüver" hätte da gar keine Zeit zu, das Kaffee trinken und Mittagspause machen verschlingt viel zu viel Zeit   (Kann man den Satz vor bestimmten Mods verstecken?  )


----------



## mülla1 (28. März 2013)

Weiss gar nicht warum ihr euch alle so eine Birne darüber macht  Mein Gott ihr seid Motorrad Fahrer.. Dabei so zu tun als würde man sich an alles halten was die Strassenregeln usw vorgeben wäre ja wohl mal echt geheuchelt  
Abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht das irgendwer bei einer direkten fahrt zum TÜV etwas dagegen hat..


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. März 2013)

Morgen wollten wir die Pferdchen wieder aus dem Stall lassen, aber es soll wieder schneien...


----------



## Metalic (28. März 2013)

mülle, ich bin der "Vorzeige-Motorradfahrer" schlechthin. Nicht nur, dass ich mich generell an alle Verkehrsregeln halte, nein ich fahr generell auch 10 km/h langsamer als vorgeschrieben 
Kommt gut in der Spielstraße...


----------



## STSLeon (28. März 2013)

Zum Glück darf ich ungedrosselt durch die Gegend fahren, da kann es mir am Popes vorbei gehen, wie man das mit dem TüV am besten löst.  Solange das Wetter so *******, fährt eh keiner.


----------



## ich558 (28. März 2013)

Über 1000€ für die CBR 600 F Vollkasko sind echt fast zuviel


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2013)

Ich weiß ganricht was ihr habt, mich stört der Schnee kein bsichen. Man muss sich nur Ausweichhobbies suchen^^

Heute schöne 130PS bewegt: http://www.can-am.at/uploads/pics/gt_600.jpg


Da viel mir auch gleich auf, dass MEINE CBF600S nen neuen SATTEL BRAUCHT. Im Vergleich zu den Schneemobilsitzen, da muss ich ja Zuhause auf nem Stein sitzen beim Fahren

Achso, bevor ichs vergesse, SCHÖNE grüße aus Lappland


----------



## Heretic (28. März 2013)

Ja nice , das wäre was für meine Freunde die etwas höher ausherhalb wohnen. Die haben immer noch Rest schnee da liegen  und das nicht zu knapp


----------



## STSLeon (28. März 2013)

@ich558 
Das ist bitter, bin Vollkasko bei der Hälfte und es ist immer noch zuviel. Welche Schadensfreiheitklasse hast du?


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2013)

1000€ fürs ganze Jahr?


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. März 2013)

naja, ich gehe mal davon aus dass er es eh nicht selbst bezahlen muss, anders wäre wohl kaum ein a1 und ein neues mopped mit diesem alter möglich...  Alternativ könnte man einfach mal etwas fahren was man sich ohne hilfe von papa leisten kann, dann tuts nicht ganz so weh 

Davon abgesehen bin ich froh dass es am montag endlich wieder losgeht, wobei mir das wetter aber wohl erst mal n strich durch die rechnung machen wird  ist mal wieder typisch, im märz gibts schon bestes motorradwetter, und im april nur kackwetter  aber bis dahin fahr ich halt mit meinem fuffimoped bisschen durch n wald, das macht auch spass und da ist es verkraftbar wenn die kiste mal ordentlich eingesaut wird


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2013)

im märz gutes wetter, aber nicht dieses jahr


----------



## apostoli (29. März 2013)

Da kaufe ich mir mit 36 das erste Motorrad und schon haben wir den kältesten März seit 130 Jahren.


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2013)

Definiere "gutes Wetter"


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2013)

keine durch schnee zugewehten straßen, der motor muss nicht per choke gestartet werden, und griffheizung kann aus bleiben, sofern vorhanden


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2013)

Griffheizung... Wenn man sowas nutzt ist es nicht mehr weit bis man anstatt Motorrad so etwas fährt

KLICK


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2013)

hatte mein fahrschulmotorrad, und ich muss gestehen dass ich es nutzen musste weil es morgens noch bitterkalt war 

aber war so eine BMW Opa maschine, also wirklich nicht weit von dem Rolator entfernt ^^


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2013)

Auf den ganzen Luxus musste ich verzichten... Bin während meiner Fahrschulzeit irgendeine uralte Honda mit 1200ccm gefahren. Das Ding war so hässlich, dass ich froh war nur 5 Fahrstunden machen zu müssen. Hat so seine Vorteile wenn man den Fahrlehrer "kennt" 
Lackiert war sie in türkis/elfenbeinweiß... Ohne ABS, ohne irgendwelche Heizungen...


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2013)

jo, ich kenne meinen fahrlehrer auch ziemlich gut, trotzdem musste ich alle stunden machen, zumindest brauchte/musste ich nur die pflichtstunden machen, und ich sag mal ich bin echt keine frostbeule, aber da war die heizung wirklich nötig 


saukalt und dann war das visier von meinem helm dauernd beschlagen, aber jetzt hab ich ja nen neuen


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2013)

Habe meine wenigen Fahrstunden auch überwiegend im Oktober/November gemacht. Ich glaube, ich bin nicht ein einziges Mal im Trockenen gefahren 
War immer herrlich. Dazu wohne ich auch noch auf dem Land. Hier sind die Straßen nicht nur nass, sondern auch von den Bauern total versaut mit Matsch. So macht Motorradfahren spaß. Durchnässt und kalt


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. März 2013)

bei uns hier am bodensee gabs diesen märz einige schöne tage, da konnte man schon im t-shirt raus (ich blieb vorsichtheitshalber beim pulli^^) da konnte man super biken, mir sind auch einige biker auf der strasse begegnet


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2013)

Dennoch sollte man bei den Temperaturen vorsichtig sein. Viele übertreiben es viel zu schnell. In diesen wärmeren Tagen gab es doch auch direkt den ersten Motorradtoten. In den Mopedforen in denen ich auch in Gange bin sind auch schon ein paar Leute dieses Jahr aus der Kurve geflogen. Sei es Unerfahrenheit, nasse bzw. dreckige Straßen oder einfach nur die Selbstüberschätzung. Auch die Reifen brauchen bei den Temperaturen ja viel länger ehe sie auf die richtige Temperatur kommen und dementsprechend auch ihren richtigen Grip bekommen.


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2013)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wie warm werden Reifen bei relativ normaler fahrweise?

Denn beim Auto zum Beispiel konnte ich auf normaler Straße die Reifen nie wirklich warm machen.


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2013)

Wenn "relativ normale Fahrweise" heißt du fährst von Punkt A nach B innerhalb von 10 Min, dann können die Reifen ja gar nicht ihre "Betriebstemperatur" bekommen.
Ich bin da auch kein Reifenexperte, aber allein mein Kopf sagt mir, dass ein vernünftiger Reifen bei 25°C im Sommer besser haftet als im Frühling bei 5°C Außentemperatur.

Da verweise ich einfach mal wieder an mülla. Der weiß das bestimmt der Moped-Guru


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2013)

Ja das ist ja klar mit der Temperatur 

Also beim Auto ist es dann halt sportliche Fahrweise, was die engen Landstraßen halt hergeben im Sauerland


----------



## moe (29. März 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen bin ich froh dass es am montag endlich wieder losgeht, wobei mir das wetter aber wohl erst mal n strich durch die rechnung machen wird  ist mal wieder typisch, *im märz gibts schon bestes motorradwetter*, und im april nur kackwetter  aber bis dahin fahr ich halt mit meinem fuffimoped bisschen durch n wald, das macht auch spass und da ist es verkraftbar wenn die kiste mal ordentlich eingesaut wird


 
Der war gut. Ich bin dieses Jahr im März vier mal gefahren, so gut war das Wetter. 

Mir hat man beigebracht, dass Reifen auf Betriebstemperatur sind, wenn sie handwarm sind. Das ist bei über 20°C so nach 10-15min erreicht, wenn man nicht nur geradeaus fährt. Je nachdem wie man fährt kanns auch schneller gehen. Das gilt wohl aber nur für Straßenfahrer. 
Dieses Jahr waren meine Reifen nur einmal auf gefühlter Betriebstemperatur, da waren draußen aber auch 10°C.
Handwarme Reifen beim Auto hab ich aber noch nie geschafft.


----------



## mülla1 (29. März 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Über 1000€ für die CBR 600 F Vollkasko sind echt fast zuviel


 
Vollkasko beim mopped? Macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn bei den Preisen  ich zahle für tk ohne sb im Jahr 180 Euro für eine Tausender  Vollkasko wäre da um das zehnfache teurer und lohnt demnach einfach nicht.. 
Die meisten moppedfahrer machen ihre Maschinen halt selbst kaputt.. Deswegen sind die Beiträge so hoch..


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. März 2013)

@moe: dann wars halt bei euch kalt, habt ihr vielleicht eure teller nicht ausgegessen 
auf jeden fall wars bei uns im märz schon oft wärmer als an so manchen tagen im mai an denen ich schon viel gefahren bin. Und bei meinen fahrten werden die reifen immer warm, auch bei 10 Grad celcius, das einzige was da evtl kalt wird is die nase


----------



## STSLeon (29. März 2013)

Ich war heute unterwegs. Schweine kalt aber dafür trocken und bei angepasster Fahrweise war es ok.


----------



## the.hai (29. März 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Vollkasko beim mopped? Macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn bei den Preisen  ich zahle für tk ohne sb im Jahr 180 Euro für eine Tausender  Vollkasko wäre da um das zehnfache teurer und lohnt demnach einfach nicht..
> Die meisten moppedfahrer machen ihre Maschinen halt selbst kaputt.. Deswegen sind die Beiträge so hoch..


 
Ich hab auch noch VK mit so 450€ pro Saison. Grad das Risiko die CBF600s selbsverschuldet zu schmeißen, lässt mich das als Studenten blechen. nen komplett ausfall könnt ich nich so leicht finanziell verkraften. nachher müsste ich noch meinen PC verkaufen, na püh^^


----------



## STSLeon (30. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So es war kalt gestern, aber trocken und somit waren 50km möglich


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. März 2013)

Was für ein bike isses? 
Sorry kann bom hamdy aus nux genaues erkennen aber vin außm sieht es geil aus


----------



## STSLeon (31. März 2013)

CBR 600F Bj 2011


----------



## computertod (31. März 2013)

So, Osterrunde ist gefahren


----------



## moe (31. März 2013)

Schneechild hab ich keins und die Spikereifen sind auch schon runter, von daher fällt die wohl flach.


----------



## >ExX< (31. März 2013)

hier schneit es schon wieder seit 2 oder  3 tagen 

zum glück nur ganz leicht, aber ab mitte april muss gutes wetter sein


----------



## computertod (31. März 2013)

Wetter ging eigentlich, hatte 2°C und hier und da ne Schneeflocke in der Luft - bis ich dann auf meine 'Hausrennstrecke' eingebogen bin, da hats dann den eindruck gemacht als wär in 10 Minuten die Straße weis...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. April 2013)

Hier sind die Straßen gerade soweit trocken, aber -2 Grad.... brrrrrr.
Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es so trocken bleibt...

@ExX: was bist du in der FS genau gefahren?


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2013)

So, bin aus Lappland zurück 

Neue Ermax Scheibe und poliertes Edelstahl-Kühlergitter wird nachher montiert.

To-Do: Bugspoiler, hintere Radabdeckung, Sitzbank und neuer Auspuff


----------



## >ExX< (1. April 2013)

eine BMW F 650 GS


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. April 2013)

So, gerade die erste Runde der Saison gedreht, endlich gehts wieder los


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2013)

Neues kühlergitter und ermax scheibe. Das heutige resultat 

lol^^ und grad in der Bucht den Zuschlag für nen Remus Revolution Titan bekommen, jihaaa^^ http://www.remus.eu/158802254008-revolution-slip-on-inkl-kat-titan-eg-abe-54-mm.html


----------



## >ExX< (1. April 2013)

warum machst du dir so ein gitter vor den kühler?

bringt doch nichts, und geschmackssache ist es auch noch


----------



## moe (1. April 2013)

Ich find die Scheibe viel schlimmer.


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2013)

Ja is Geschmackssache und mir gefällts  ich versuch grad alles zu individualisieren. die zwei sachen haben schon gut was gebracht.

lieber mein möp an meine vorstellungen anpassen, denn ein kompletter wechsel macht nich viel sinn 

Hmmm, irgendwie sind das komische perspektiven geworden, auf den fotos wirt sie ja riesig 


so hier vlt besser zu erkennen: http://www.sub-motorradteile.de/bil...0-cm-mit-ABE-fuer-HONDA-CBF-600-2004-2007.jpg


----------



## moe (1. April 2013)

Bei dir wirkt die wesentlich größer.


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Bei dir wirkt die wesentlich größer.


 
Sie ist ca. 10cm höher als die Original-Scheibe.Bei einer kleinen Spritztour heute, machte sie schon nen guten Eindruck. Mal sehen wie es jenseits der 150km/h aussieht. Ab da war es mit der alten Scheibe recht nervig.


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Da wirst du wohl nicht drum herum kommen, dich mal etwas krumm zu machen ^_^


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2013)

So, frischer tüv ist drauf 

Die richtigen umbauten können kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Ich muss auch nurnoch die soziusabdeckung lackieren lassen. Morgen mal zum Lackierer fahren. Dann ist die hübsche fertig


----------



## Heretic (2. April 2013)

So endlich hab ich auch meine erste Runde hinter mir bei windigen 10 Grad. Aber sonne


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2013)

Ich habe heute nochmal beim Tüv nachgefragt. Wie das läuft, wenn man was eintragen lassen will.

Die direkte Fahrt zum TÜV ist erlaubt, auch wenn das Bauteil noch nicht eingetragen ist und somit eigentlich keine Betriebserlaubnis für das Gefährt besteht.


----------



## >ExX< (2. April 2013)

das ist doch mal ne antwort


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> ... Die direkte Fahrt zum TÜV ist erlaubt, auch wenn das Bauteil noch nicht eingetragen ist und somit eigentlich keine Betriebserlaubnis für das Gefährt besteht.


 
Daher steht auch in nahezu allen Teilegutachten:"Die Betriebserlaubnis gem. §19(2) erlischt nicht, sofern *unverzüglich *eine Änderungsabnahme ... erfolgt".

"Unverzüglich" bedeutet etwa so viel wie ~3-5 Tage. Also keine Panik.


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Daher steht auch in nahezu allen Teilegutachten:"Die Betriebserlaubnis gem. §19(2) erlischt nicht, sofern *unverzüglich *eine Änderungsabnahme ... erfolgt".
> 
> "Unverzüglich" bedeutet etwa so viel wie ~3-5 Tage. Also keine Panik.


 
Meinste das meint die Zeit? Ich würde ja eher sagen, dass es der Fahrweg ist. Also sobald eine eintragungspflichtige Änderung gemacht wird, geht die erste Fahr direkt zum Tüv, nicht über LOS und auch nicht vorher nochmal ne Alpentour.

ich hab meinen Tüv auch "überziehen" müssen, da die letzten drei Wochen echt kein Weg zur Dekra für meinen Fahrstil taugte.


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2013)

Unverzüglich ist Auslegungssache, aber man muss einem Fahrzeughalter eben auch die Möglichkeit geben, einen Termin mit der Werkstatt oder Prüforganisation seiner Wahl zu machen.


----------



## >ExX< (2. April 2013)

der mechaniker zu dem mein vater immer fährt sagte auch dass man den Tüv ruhig paar wochen überziehen kann 

das bedeutet ich könnte mit meinem bike nen paar tage ohne die eintragung fahren?^^
ist ja quasi nur das formale was fehlt, technisch ists ja so wie´s soll


----------



## mülla1 (2. April 2013)

TÜV kannste zwei Monate überziehen. Solange es in dem Rahmen bleibt meckert keiner.. 
Aber da gab es ca mal vor einem jahr eine Gesetzesänderung ab wann dann der neue TÜV Stempel gezählt wird. Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr genau ob es ab dem Monat war wo der TÜV gemacht wurde, oder ab dem wo die letzte Plakette abgelaufen ist  
Das hab ich jetzt gerade nicht mehr auf dem Schirm..


----------



## >ExX< (2. April 2013)

der tüv stempel zählt heutzutage ab dann wenn der alte abgelaufen ist.

früher war das erst dann ab dem zeitpunkt wo man den neuen bekommen hat.

denn wenn man früher jeden tüv termin 2 monate hinausgezögert hat, und man das 24 jahre so gemacht hätte.
dann hätte man sich nach 24 jahren 1 mal tüv gespart 

ich hoffe ich hab mich jetzt nicht verrechnet^^


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Wenn du den TÜV zwei Monate überziehst, wird er dir bei der neuen Plakette glaube ich mittlerweile abgezogen. Also du bekommst nur 22 statt 24 Monate TÜV.  
Dämliche Regelung


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2013)

Gruseliges Halbwissen 

< Juli 2012 -> Rückdatierung der Plakettenlaufzeit, also immer exakt 24 Monate Laufzeit.

> Juli 2012 -> keine Rückdatierung mehr, es gibt immer den aktuellen Monat, in dem die HU durchgeführt wird.

Formal darf man per Verordnung (§29 StVZO) gar nicht. Das darf man nicht mit weiteren rechtlichen Konsequenzen beim Überziehen vergleichen!


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Ich glaube ich bin zu müde. Heißt das nun genau das, was ich schrieb oder bekommt man trotz 2 Monate überziehen die 2 Jahre gutgeschrieben?

Edit: Sitzt gerade mit dme selben Gesichtsausdruck vorm Bildschirm wie mein Avatar.  Ich sollte langsam zu Bett


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2013)

< Juli 2012 -> Rückdatierung der Plakettenlaufzeit, also immer exakt 24 Monate Laufzeit.
Aktuelle Laufzeit *02/13* -> HU in 04/13 -> neue Laufzeit *02/15*

> Juli 2012 -> keine Rückdatierung mehr, es gibt immer den aktuellen Monat, in dem die HU durchgeführt wird.
Aktuelle Laufzeit *02/13* -> HU in 04/13 -> neue Laufzeit *04/15*


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Ahh okay danke dir.  Stand beim ersten Beitrag darüber irgendwie auf der Leitung...


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2013)

Fahren mit ner nicht eingetragenen technischen Änderung und dann nen Unfall, bzw Kontrolle durch Rennleitung---> Happy Birthday, fahren ohne ABE

Das mit dem Tüv stimmt, ich war eigentlich 03/13 drann, konnte aber erst heute hinfahren und hab jetzte tüv bis 04/15


----------



## mülla1 (3. April 2013)

Wie isn eigentlich die plakettenfarbe?  hab so ein blödes braun dran immo  ich hoffe die nächste wird nicht rosa...


----------



## the.hai (3. April 2013)

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kfz-Kennzeichen_(Deutschland)

Plakettenfarbe mit Ende:

2013 - orange
2014 - blau
2015 - gelb
2016 - braun

Solltest du wirklich braun haben, dann haste seit 2010 keinen TÜV mehr^^


----------



## >ExX< (3. April 2013)

Er meint wahrscheinlich orange ^^


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2013)

Beste investition ever, 300€; für nen 300km "alten" Remus Revolution.

Das Ding ist erstens mal wuchtiger als der StiNo-Topf und macht nen schönen dumpferen Sound. Nähmaschine war gestern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (4. April 2013)

was bringt das Ding?

mehr leistung?
besserer Sound?

oder nur Optik?^^


----------



## Metalic (4. April 2013)

Die Anlage will ich auf meine R1. Aber ich glaube, die wird in Deutschland in 1000 Jahren nicht zugelassen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxSQNIc035s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Bei Min 6:00 wirds lustig.


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> was bringt das Ding?
> 
> mehr leistung?
> besserer Sound?
> ...



Mehr Sound definitiv, aber auch nicht nur aufdringlich und laut, sondern schön "definiert"  (db-Killer is standardbelassen und DRINNE)

mehr Leistung? laut Remus knappe 3PS und ne gleichbleibende Leistungskurve obenrum, aber da glaub ich nich dran^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





UND OPTIK°_°


----------



## >ExX< (4. April 2013)

Das Motorrad hört sich mit dem Yoshimura an wie ein V8 Musclecar im unteren Drehzahlbereich 

edit:  jo, bei auspuffen wird gerne mal von mehr leistung gesprochen, meistens liegts aber nur am wetter


----------



## Metalic (4. April 2013)

Das Ding ist so übel... Aber ich denke, wenn du damit länger unterwegs bist dröhnen dir selber die Ohren und es geht einem tierisch aufn Sack.


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Das Ding ist so übel... Aber ich denke, wenn du damit länger unterwegs bist dröhnen dir selber die Ohren und es geht einem tierisch aufn Sack.


 
Auf dem Bock kriegt man tatsächlich wesentlich weniger mit. Sei es am harten Kopfschutz oder einfach, weil der Sound wirklich stark nach hinten geht. Ich wünschte meine CBF würde sich jetzt beim Draufsitzen so anhören, wie beim Dahinterstehen 


Ich konnte natürlich es nicht auslassen, die 600 Kubik auch mal mit ohne Pott zu hören, UH jeah^^ mein Nachbarn wussten bescheid.

Obwohl das noch lange nicht so laut ist wie ne Simson s50 oder Topf UND Krümmer^^


----------



## moe (4. April 2013)

Bei manchen Maschinen gibts tatsächlich mehr Leistung, z.B. bei 12er Bandits. Die sind über den Serienpott gedrosselt, damit irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Werte eingehalten werden.


----------



## Metalic (4. April 2013)

Viele Pötte sollen mehr Leistung bringen. Akra zum Beispiel. Ich glaube aber auch, bei vielen musst du am Motor was einstellen lassen damit man nicht eher an Leistung verliert...
Kenn mich da aber auch nicht so gut aus. Fahre erstmal mit dem Originaltopf.


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Viele Pötte sollen mehr Leistung bringen. Akra zum Beispiel. Ich glaube aber auch, bei vielen musst du am Motor was einstellen lassen damit man nicht eher an Leistung verliert...
> Kenn mich da aber auch nicht so gut aus. Fahre erstmal mit dem Originaltopf.


 
Bei nem Viertakter sollte das aber alles so minimal sein^^ Ich kanns mir einfach nich vorstellen, dass es was bringt.


----------



## Metalic (4. April 2013)

Sollte ich irgendwann mal tauschen, ginge es mir auch hauptsächlich um Optik/Sound und nicht um mehr Leistung. Die reicht mir nämlich.

Finde aber die Originalanlage von Yamaha macht bei mir auch einiges her. Zumindest sind die Katzen im Haus in Alarmbereitschaft wenn ich die Maschine auf dem Hof anschmeiße


----------



## moe (4. April 2013)

Ich hab meinen Hurric SS auch nach Optik gekauft (zumal bei der 6er Bandit eh nix an Leistung rauszuholen ist). Ich hatte keine Lust auf Ofenrohr.

Den Ori Sound von der R1 find ich auch nicht schlecht, ist nicht so aufdringlich. Aber der Yoshimura Sound ist ja echt mal der Hammer.  Mich würd nur interessieren, wie die Anlage sich bei R1-typischer Drehzahl anhört. 

@hai: Bei manchen Moppeds ist der Gasdurchsatz durch die Serienflöte gedrosselt. Da bringts dann schon was.


----------



## computertod (4. April 2013)

also wenn ich an meine nen anderen Auspuff ran machen würde, dann müsste die originale Doppeltüten Optik erhalten bleiben 
die ganzen 4 in 1 Anlagen die da gerne verbaut werdne sehen mMn. total bescheiden aus^^


----------



## >ExX< (4. April 2013)

Ich finde Under Seat Auspuffsysteme am besten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich finde Under Seat Auspuffsysteme am besten.


 
Bei rennmaschienen sehen die echt gut aus


----------



## >ExX< (5. April 2013)

Ja und man hat den ganzen klumpatsch nicht ander seite rumhängen ^^

Dürfte ich eigentlich den hauptständer von meinem bike abmachen, ohne dass der tüv was sagt?


----------



## computertod (5. April 2013)

Soweit ich weis ja


----------



## Metalic (5. April 2013)

Dieses Jahr fahre ich die erste Saison mit Underseat Auspuffanlage. Mal schauen wie das im Sommer ist mit der eingebauten Sitzheizung...


----------



## apostoli (5. April 2013)

Mir würde es auch nur um die Optik gehen, klar darf der Sound nicht drunter Leiden. Leistung sollte ja genug vorhanden sein und ist nebensächlich.  Mein Favorit ist der 

BODIS GPC X2 für meine kleine Z750 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Ding sieht einfach mal Hammer aus. Kostet allerdings 799 Euro. Ich spare schon...


----------



## the.hai (5. April 2013)

Bodis, hab ich ja noch nie was von gehört :b

Ich bin remus/akra-jünger....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (5. April 2013)

Jo sieht schon geil aus 

Ich muss erstmal schauen ob der hauptständer bei meiner kiste in tiefen kurven stört


----------



## mülla1 (5. April 2013)

Doch doch... Bodis ist qualitativ auf einer Augenhöhe mit acra, yoshi oder Termi  

Die Dinger sind richtig geil und holen Guten Sound aus den Maschinen. Sehr sehr dumpf und bassig  bei den Kilo gixxer Modellen ab k9 sogar die lautesten Auspüffe die du im legalen Bereich fahren kannst (also mit kat). Ich hatte mal den Genuss einen Bodis wie er oben auf dem Foto ist mit katersatzrohr zu hören.. Junge da läuft dir die Vorfreude am Hosenbein runter.. Nur geil!  

Jetzt mal zum Thema Leistung etc:
Bei älteren Maschinen ist es zum Teil wirklich so das sportauspüffe was bringen. Gerade wie es schon gesagt wurde bei den Bandit Modellen wird da teilweise echt noch was raus geholt. 
Bei den aktuellen Motorrädern, die meistens Euro 3 homologiert sind, wirst du aber in der Regel einen leistungsverlust haben. Die Motorräder heutzutage sind so ausgequetscht was Spitzenleistung angeht, da haben die Hersteller aufgrund der Euro homologierung schon alles raus geholt.. Änderst du jetzt den abgasdurchsatz passt das alles nicht mehr und schon hast weniger Leistung  die Hersteller arbeiten ja bei der einspritzphase eines Otto Motors mittlerweile nicht nur mehr über das saugprinzip des Motors, sondern auch noch über staudrucksystem (RAM air), variierung der ansaugtrichterlänge und auch über einen Unterdruck der durch die ausströmenden Abgase erzeugt wird (dieses Prinzip kann man am Nockenwellenprofil erkennen.. Anfangs wundert man sich warum Einlass und auslassventil kurzzeitig beide offen sind.. Das ist aber die Erklärung dafür). In diesem Falle Spielt dann der angeschraubte aufpuff eine grosse Rolle. Die ori pötte sind halt darauf berechnet worden  ändert man halt jetzt den Durchsatz wird evtl nicht mehr die gleiche gasmenge in den brennraum gelangen und dir geht Leistung flöten. 

Abhilfe schafft hier nur eine neuabstimmung des Systems  bei normalen bolt- oder slipon pötten ist da aber der Aufwand nutzen Faktor zu gering. Erst bei kompletten Anlagen lohnt sich das. 
Für suzuki Fahrer wurde ich an dieser Stelle Dr.Feinbein aus den Kilo gixxer Forum empfehlen. Der überarbeitet die originalsteuergeräte (aber so das es keiner merkt  ) für ne schmale mark 
Prinzipiell lässt sich hierbei dann sagen für originalabstimmung einer maschine:
Untenrum zu mager (Euro 3 lässt grüßen, bei halber nenndrehzahl wird ja gemessen  ) 
Und obenrum zu fett abgestimmt  

Puhh.. Alles mit Handy  jetzt bin ich aber auch fertig


----------



## apostoli (5. April 2013)

Wow 

Vielen dank für diese Erklärung. Hast dir ja echt Mühe gemacht und das mit dem Handy. 
Klasse, hast dir ne Pause verdient 

Aus welchem Land kommt  Bodis ?


----------



## the.hai (5. April 2013)

Mülla du pro 

Ich sag nur "powercommander V", nich das ich sowas hätte, aber "würde der euro3 regelung entgegenwirken.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Hey Leute,

Mein Gilera Runner 50 Bj. 1996 braucht nen neuen und günstigen Auspuff. Wisst ihr vllt. was für einer gut wäre?


----------



## mülla1 (5. April 2013)

Speer Racing Parts - Bodis Exhaust Systems - Speer Racing Parts und Bodis Exhaust Systems

herstellung in ungarn, entwicklung und vertrieb in deutschland  da hast du es 

kein problem mit der erklärung  mache ich doch gern. hab mir das wissen alles mal selbst angeeignet. als es dann nichts mehr gab was man theoretisch wissen müsste bin ich auf die pc hardware losgegangen  und da noch ein wenig in der lernphase  

ansonsten schraube ich auch viel, weshalb auch praxiserfahrung mehr und mehr dazukommt. aber das ist ja immer eine frage der zeit 

@mick-jogger: meine quasi roller ära ist zwar schon eigentlich lange vorbei, allerdings wirst du mit leovince immer gut fahren (bin nie roller gefahren, hatte immer was zum schalten.. siehe S51 von Simson  ) ...

dieses mal sogar vom pc  das ging jetzt mal deutlich schneller


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja auf Vier Räder umsteigen, aber dann hab ich an das Sparpotenzial gedacht. Naja es ist nicht mehr so viel nach dem Auspuff


----------



## apostoli (5. April 2013)

@ the.hai

Hab dich grad uff deiner CBF gesehen.


----------



## the.hai (5. April 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> @ the.hai
> 
> Hab dich grad uff deiner CBF gesehen.


 
Und was sagste zum Remus? Wo genau?

War grad mit "videodreh" mein kumpel hinter mir im Golf5 mit Hänger hatte Kamera vorne drin und Radio aus. Ich sichte das Video gleich^^


----------



## apostoli (5. April 2013)

An der Kreuzung in Waltersdorf. Ich bin Aus Schulzendorf Richtung SXF gefahren, du warst gegenüber, habe den Remus also nicht gesehen. Hab dich an deiner CBF in Kombi mit deiner Blau-Weißen Jacke erkannt.
Ick hab jetzt Nachtschicht


----------



## the.hai (5. April 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> An der Kreuzung in Waltersdorf. Ich bin Aus Schulzendorf Richtung SXF gefahren, du warst gegenüber, habe den Remus also nicht gesehen. Hab dich an deiner CBF in Kombi mit deiner Blau-Weißen Jacke erkannt.
> Ick hab jetzt Nachtschicht


 
Da durft ich leider nichmehr aufdrehen, hättest vorgher Adlergestell dabei sein müssn^^ ich freu mir wie ein keks aufs video^^


Ich geh jetzte trinken, hatte sptdienst 10-18^^


----------



## apostoli (5. April 2013)

Ja wär gerne dabei gewesen  Mit meiner bin ich noch nicht viel gefahren, nur 2x im März. Bin gespannt auf das Video. 
Bekommt hier jemand eine Bodis anlage günstiger ?  800 ist mit definitiv zu viel.


----------



## Metalic (5. April 2013)

Hast den Gebrauchtmarkt schon abgeklappert?


----------



## apostoli (5. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hast den Gebrauchtmarkt schon abgeklappert?


 
Ja gebraucht gibt es den GPC X2 leider nicht


----------



## >ExX< (6. April 2013)

ich habe gerade mein möp nochmal angemacht     

mir wurde richtig warm ums herz und habe ganz vergessen dass es draußen richtig kalt ist.


ich hätte das motorrad noch stundenlang ansehen können wie es da steht und läuft


----------



## apostoli (6. April 2013)

Ja das habe ich heute auch schon gemacht. Und wieder neue Fotos, als hätte sich was verändert. Ich will fahren !!!!! Ohne zu frieren.


----------



## >ExX< (6. April 2013)

Ich will auch 

montag bring ich das Motorrad endgültig zum Tüv, Dienstag hol ich das dann wieder ab.

dann bei nächster gelegenheit anmelden, auf die motorradhose warten.

Die soll angeblich in KW 16 bei mir sein


----------



## hendrosch (6. April 2013)

Ich hab jetz auch vor in den nächsten Wochen mim Lappen (A1) anzufangen.
Bin schon die ganze Zeit auf der suche nach ner gebrauchten RS125, die hats mir einfach angetan.
Die Wartungskosten und so weiter sind für mich auch eher weniger das Problem weil ich eh alles selber machen werde.
Aber mein Vater will unbedingt das ich ein Moped mit ABS kaufe da gibts aber nur ein einziges KTM Duke 125 und die trifft nicht unbedingt meinen Geschmack 
Außerdem fährt die Rs sich bestimmt noch en bisschen besser


----------



## moe (6. April 2013)

Ich will auch fahren. 
Hier sind nur leider 4°C, ich bin krank und muss auf meine Zwischenprüfung am Dienstag lernen.


----------



## STSLeon (6. April 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz auch vor in den nächsten Wochen mim Lappen (A1) anzufangen.
> Bin schon die ganze Zeit auf der suche nach ner gebrauchten RS125, die hats mir einfach angetan.
> Die Wartungskosten und so weiter sind für mich auch eher weniger das Problem weil ich eh alles selber machen werde.
> Aber mein Vater will unbedingt das ich ein Moped mit ABS kaufe da gibts aber nur ein einziges KTM Duke 125 und die trifft nicht unbedingt meinen Geschmack
> Außerdem fährt die Rs sich bestimmt noch en bisschen besser


 
No way... meiner Meinung nach gibt es in der 125 Klasse keine bessere Maschine als die Duke. Das Ding ist handlich und agil, macht also eine Riesenfreude. Die 125 im großen Design sind eh nur Show.


----------



## Metalic (6. April 2013)

Meine "Süße" wird nächste Woche angemeldet. Ist aber immer  noch sehr kalt hier im Norden obwohl wir seit einer Woche Sonnenschein haben.


----------



## >ExX< (6. April 2013)

Hier sind wir auch nahe dem gefrierpunkt.

Völlig ohne sonne


----------



## STSLeon (6. April 2013)

4 Grad bei mir... auch ohne Sonne und wenn das Wetter besser werden soll, bin ich auf Geschäftsreise in Tschechien und China...


----------



## mülla1 (6. April 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> No way... meiner Meinung nach gibt es in der 125 Klasse keine bessere Maschine als die Duke. Das Ding ist handlich und agil, macht also eine Riesenfreude. Die 125 im großen Design sind eh nur Show.


 
Mein Reden das Ding ist das beste Ding das es in der kleinen Sparte gibt. Flott, agil, absolut neueste Technik und der Verbrauch passt auch  
Abgesehen davon könnte man mit der Aprila rs wenn sie offen ist Probleme mit der leistungsgewichtsbeschränkung bekommen


----------



## hendrosch (6. April 2013)

Bei A1 ist offen fahren ja eh nicht drinn und bei A2 sind's ja 0,2kw/kg und die RS hat 21kw und wiegt auf jeden fall über 105kg so etwa 120-130.
Und ich mag 2takter irgendwie


----------



## Metalic (6. April 2013)

125er würde ich mir einen Roller holen. Die Dinger gehen ab wie Schmiedts Katze 
Ich fand die 125er "Rennmaschinen" immer belustigend. Ich weiß nicht, sieht ja gut aus so ein Teil aber hört sich an wie eine Salatschleuder und hat auch nicht viel mehr Power.

Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu.


----------



## hendrosch (6. April 2013)

Naja die RS hat schon ein bisschen Leistung mit knapp 30PS kommt die ganz gut vorwärts und der Klang ist halt wie bei jeden 2Takter und dazu dreht sie recht hoch. Man muss es mögen also ich finds ganz gut.
Was ich dagegen hasse sind Roller allein die fehlende Schaltung ist ein Ko Kriterium. 
Mein Vater hat auch einen  350er Piaggo Roller 
aber der reißt mich jetzt nicht unbedingt vom Hocker weder von der Leistung noch von der Kurven Lage etc.


----------



## >ExX< (6. April 2013)

Roller find ich allgemein kacke.

Die fahren sich wie ein Stück Butter in der Pfanne


----------



## Metalic (6. April 2013)

Bin selber auch nie Roller gefahren! Das wollte ich nur einmal erwähnen! 
Nur würde ich persönlich lieber einen Roller fahren mit ordentlich Dampf als einen kleinen Renner. Aber du hast es ja schön erkannt. Man muss es selber mögen.

Ein Glück bin ich mittlerweile über die Führerscheinklasse hinaus und darf mit dne Großen spielen


----------



## the.hai (6. April 2013)

hmpf, grad meine cbf nochmal übers dreieck spreeau gejagt.. der tacho war am ende mit 220^^ aber google tracks sagt topspeed lag bei 208kmh 

da muss noch was gehn^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. April 2013)

Du hast ne 600 oder?


----------



## Metalic (7. April 2013)

Ja ich glaube ne 600er hat er.


----------



## >ExX< (7. April 2013)

Honda cbf 600SA pc43 modified hat er


----------



## the.hai (7. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Honda cbf 600SA pc43 modified hat er


 
Was wie wo, modified^^ laut papiere muss die 213 schaffen^^

aber ich hab den fehler hoffentlich gefunden gehabt. mal sehen, was sie morgen macht.

Frage:

Bringt ein neuer Luftfiltrer spürbar was? also in Anzug und Sound? bei meiner S50 hat man den größeren gemerkt 

Speziell dieser: http://www.louis.de/index.php?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=10050166&typ_id=PC43/S

und ja, ich glaub den werbeversprechen nicht (der remus bringt auch keine 3ps, aber SOUND^^)


----------



## mülla1 (7. April 2013)

Ist wieder das gleiche Spiel wie mit dem höheren Luft Durchsatz beim Auspuff  also prinzipiell kostet es dich Leistung. Allerdings im minimalen Rahmen. Sound mäßig wirst nicht viel hören. Das einzige was diese austauschfilter bsp weise von k&m oder pipercross auszeichnet ist das sie auswaschbar und wiederverwendbar sind


----------



## >ExX< (7. April 2013)

Modified wegen anderer scheibe, anderer pott, und gitter vorm kühler^^


----------



## the.hai (7. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Modified wegen anderer scheibe, anderer pott, und gitter vorm kühler^^


 
Who knows


----------



## Metalic (7. April 2013)

275€ pro Halbjahr für Motorrad Teilkasko zu teuer?


----------



## mülla1 (7. April 2013)

Ist schon ganz schön viel finde ich .. Auf welchen Prozenten fährst du denn?
Gibt's nicht irgendwen über den du das laufen lassen kannst? Bei mir isses auch über meinen Vater.. Das hat ordentlich was gebracht


----------



## apostoli (7. April 2013)

Bei mir sind es nur 210 im Jahr und ich bin Anfänger. Habe meinen Führerschein seit Oktober erst. Finde ich also schon viel.


----------



## STSLeon (7. April 2013)

Für TK ist es schon eine ganz schöne Summe. Was ist es für ein Hobel?


----------



## the.hai (7. April 2013)

Jup, die ps und die prozente wären interessant zu wissen. Ich hab ca. 400eiro mit vk 3-10.


----------



## apostoli (7. April 2013)

Muss korrigieren. Bei mir auch Saison 3-10

So... Schnauze voll. Hier scheint die Sonne bei 6 grad, ich fahre jetzt ne runde.


----------



## computertod (7. April 2013)

mal ne Frage, was würdet ihr machen?:
meine Versicherung hat mir letzte Woche mitgeteilt das mein Motorrad nicht mit Teilkasko über die Flotte von meinem Vater versichert werden kann da es zu alt seit (Bj 88), nu hab ich die möglichkeit es nur mit Haftpflicht zu versichern (97€) oder das ganze doch auf meinen Namen zu versichern: Haftpflicht 140€, Teilkasko 170€
was wär da am Sinnvollsten?


----------



## Metalic (7. April 2013)

Also ich fahre auf 45%.
Ist eine Yamaha R1 Rn12 (Baujahr 05) 998ccm, 172PS


----------



## mülla1 (7. April 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> mal ne Frage, was würdet ihr machen?:
> meine Versicherung hat mir letzte Woche mitgeteilt das mein Motorrad nicht mit Teilkasko über die Flotte von meinem Vater versichert werden kann da es zu alt seit (Bj 88), nu hab ich die möglichkeit es nur mit Haftpflicht zu versichern (97€) oder das ganze doch auf meinen Namen zu versichern: Haftpflicht 140€, Teilkasko 170€
> was wär da am Sinnvollsten?


 
Fahr nur auf Haftpflicht.. Bei solch einem alten Motorrad lohnt eine tk nicht. Vorrausgesetzt du hast wirklich mal einen Schaden an der maschine rutscht du eh ruckizucki unter die Grenze eines Wirtschaftlichen Totalschadens.. Und da zahlt die Versicherung dann eh kaum noch was.. Was haste für die maschine bezahlt?

@metalic:
Ist natürlich schon ne ganze Stange Geld.. Ich hab ja auch ne Tausender und zahle im Jahr für tk ca 180 Euro  fahre allerdings auch die niedrigste schadensfreiheitsklasse.


----------



## Metalic (7. April 2013)

45% ist für mein Alter und für die Zeit die ich meinen Führerschein habe eigentlich ganz gut. Ging auch nur über einen Trick weil wir unseren Versicherungsfutzi kennen.
Bin halt am überlegen. Lohnt sich für die R1 die Teilkasko oder soll ich nur Haftpflicht nehmen. Die würde mich aber auch noch 75€ pro Halbjahr kosten.

Geht mir halt um den "Schutz" vor einem Diebstahl. Keine Lust das das Motorrad eines Morgens nicht mehr da ist...


----------



## computertod (7. April 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Fahr nur auf Haftpflicht.. Bei solch einem alten Motorrad lohnt eine tk nicht. Vorrausgesetzt du hast wirklich mal einen Schaden an der maschine rutscht du eh ruckizucki unter die Grenze eines Wirtschaftlichen Totalschadens.. Und da zahlt die Versicherung dann eh kaum noch was.. Was haste für die maschine bezahlt?


 
Ok, hört sich sinnvoll an. Gezahlt hab ich 650, allerdings mit Sturzschaden, ohne Drossel und noch n paar kleinigkeiten mussten gemacht werden


----------



## the.hai (7. April 2013)

15:30 usertreffen in wernsdorf am platz.

Apostoli & the.hai

Einfach nur traumhaftes wetter für die hiesigen verhältnisse.


----------



## Metalic (7. April 2013)

Ich würde mich jetzt lieber in die heiße Dusche stellen anstatt in der Gegend mit dem Moped rum zu düsen. Das ist hier so kalt an der Küste und ich darf arbeiten.
Gefühlte -150°C im Schatten...


----------



## STSLeon (7. April 2013)

@ Metalic in dem Fall würde ich das Geld für die TK in die Hand nehmen. Da sind zumindest Diebstahl und Wildschäden mit drin. Ne R1 von 2005 dürfte ja auch nicht ganz günstig gewesen sein.


----------



## Metalic (7. April 2013)

Ja habe mich nun auch für die tk entschieden. Das Geld ist es mir wert. Habe Viel zu viel schiss, dass sie mir geklaut wird


----------



## moe (7. April 2013)

Selbst für meine 95er Bandit hab ich ne TK. Die 30 Öre, die ich in der Saison mehr bezahlen muss, sinds mir locker wert, alleine schon wenn sie geklaut wird. Bei mir sind in der TK auch Diebstahl, Beschädigung durch Umwelteinflüsse und fremde Personen einbezogen, sowie Wildunfälle.


----------



## the.hai (7. April 2013)

Schöne grüsse aus storkow 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (7. April 2013)

Ich hätte gerade richtig Bock. Aber bei 5°C, noch halber Erkältung und Zwischenprüfung am Dienstag?


----------



## apostoli (7. April 2013)

Hat Spaß gemacht, wurde aber echt frisch nach ner Weile. Muss mal schauen ob ich Männlein oder Weiblein bin.  erstmal warm Duschen


----------



## the.hai (7. April 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht, wurde aber echt frisch nach ner Weile. Muss mal schauen ob ich Männlein oder Weiblein bin.  erstmal warm Duschen


 

Jetzt gibs erstmal Schnitzel^^

Waren ca. 80-85km laut Tracker mit nem 45km/h Schnitt und 182kmh Topspeed. Apostoli, waren wir auf der Autobahn?^^


----------



## apostoli (7. April 2013)

Kein Stück. Nur 30er Zonen


----------



## >ExX< (7. April 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> 182kmh Topspeed


 


apostoli schrieb:


> Kein Stück. Nur 30er Zonen


 
Cool Cool 
30er Zonen ist beste, den kleinen Kindern ausweichen und so.
So tief kommt man in einer normalen Kurve nicht


----------



## apostoli (7. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> So tief kommt man in einer normalen Kurve nicht



Doch doch. Haben heute nicht das Knie genommen sondern die Ellbogen uff dem Asphalt geschliffen


----------



## >ExX< (7. April 2013)

das war eigentlich jetzt ironisch gemeint 

habe sogar mal nen video gesehen wo einer nen helmschleifer gemacht hat


----------



## apostoli (7. April 2013)

Hahahahahaha 

Nein nein, wir sind sehr vernünftig gefahren. 
Für the.hai vielleicht schon zu vernünftig.


----------



## >ExX< (7. April 2013)

ja 

heute waren es schon bis zu 7,5°C

Bald kanns losgehen


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ja
> 
> heute waren es schon bis zu 7,5°C
> 
> Bald kanns losgehen


 
Weichei  Es ist schon losgegeangen, 10°C sind absolut ausreichend um zu fahren, gute handschuhe vorrausgesetzt 
Meine ersten Touren habe ich nun schon gedreht, aber sehen tut man wirklich noch kaum biker ...


----------



## apostoli (7. April 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber sehen tut man wirklich noch kaum biker ...



 What??? Heute sind wir aus dem Grüßen nicht mehr rausgekommen. Hab schon überlegt, mir sone Plaste Hand am Lenker zu binden, die Dauer grüßt. Ne ne ne heute waren die Straßen voller Biker. Und einer mit Golf 2 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



the.hai und icke


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2013)

ist halt regional unterschiedlich  bei uns hier habe ich bisher nur am ersten april einige fahrer gesehen, danach nicht mehr viel


----------



## >ExX< (8. April 2013)

Ich fahr sograd mit meinem möp zur werkstatt.
Morgen ist die drossel dann eingetragen, und dann muss ich nur noch anmelden.

Aber das straßenverkehrsamt hat so.blöde öffnungszeiten, mal schauen wann ich dahin komme


----------



## the.hai (8. April 2013)

Heute vormittag war putzen angesagt 

und dann durft die mich dieses Jahr das erste Mal zur Hochschule fahren^^


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2013)

Ist hier auch so mit den Öffnungszeiten beim Straßenverkehrsamt. Täglich von 8 - 12 Uhr. Solche Arbeitszeiten hätte ich auch gern einmal.

Muss ich morgen ja extra früh aufstehen obwohl ich erst gegen 11 arbeiten muss


----------



## >ExX< (8. April 2013)

Bei und haben die von 7.30 bis 12
Und morgen bis 16 uhr

Das bedeutet wenn meine drossel morgen eingetragen ist, kann ich direkt zum straßenverkehrsamt anmelden und morgen prä abend () schon fahren, OMG das wäre geil 


Eben mal gemerkt wie schnell man auf 130 auf der landstraße ist.
So 

Aber irgendwie zu wenig leistung mit der drossel


----------



## ich558 (8. April 2013)

Weiß jemand ob es die aktuelle CBR 600 F mit 98 PS Drossel gibt? Würde in der Versicherung einige 100€ ausmachen....


----------



## computertod (8. April 2013)

@Exx
wem sagst du das? 
Meine geht mit Drossel auch nicht annähernd so gut wie ohne^^


----------



## >ExX< (8. April 2013)

ja, heute zum ersten mal richtig gefahren, wenn auch nur 7km bis zur werkstatt 
aber so richtig vom hocker haut mich das nicht

wenn alles klappt habe ich morgen um 13.30 Uhr Feierabend, bin dann um 13.37 Uhr (ja, da ist die elitäre Uhrzeit ) bei der Werkstatt, und die Drossel ist eingetragen.
Denn Dienstags ist der einzige Tag in der Woche wo die bis 16 Uhr auf haben auf´m Amt.

Dann könnte ich morgen schon fahren

Edit: Habt ihr an eurem Kennzeichen was bestimmtes oder irgendein kennzeichen genommen?
Ich würde gerne die Zahl 1 haben, das geht bestimmt nicht^^


----------



## STSLeon (8. April 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es die aktuelle CBR 600 F mit 98 PS Drossel gibt? Würde in der Versicherung einige 100€ ausmachen....



Bei welcher Versicherung bist du? Bei der huk liegt die Grenze bei 108 ps. Aber eine Drossel gibt es sicher. Moped ist ja baugleich mit der Hornet und die gibt es schon länger.


----------



## ich558 (8. April 2013)

Bei der Allianz. Ok fahr morgen zum Händler und schau mir das ganze noch mal an und was Preislich an der Maschine noch machbar ist. Was denkt ihr welcher Rabatt wäre realistisch?


----------



## STSLeon (8. April 2013)

Für die bradl Edition oder die normale? Die saison hat angefangen, da wird es mit Rabatten schwerer. 5% gehen aber eigentlich noch runter. Nimm den Preis und zieh dir 10% ab, das ist dein Angebot.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. April 2013)

Hol doch gleich die neue Panigale R für schlappe 32.000€  Ist ein test in der neuen motorrad news, wobei der tester nicht mal so sehr zufrieden mit der maschine ist, war wohl nicht optimal auf ihn abgestimmt (bei der maschine kann man ja praktisch alles verstellen, sogar iwie den schwerpunkt der schwinge). Aber für das Geld würde ich mir lieber ne ZX10R für die Rennstrecke UND ne Street triple für die landstrasse UND ne versys zum touren kaufen


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2013)

Panigale soll sich aber wirklich bescheiden fahren. Also etwas für die Rennstrecke aber Landstraße gibts Bessere. Ließt man in vielen Tests, dass selbst die erfahrenen Testfahrer nur schwer damit zurecht kamen. 
Und wenn ich schon soviel für ne Maschine hinlege, dann will ich damit auch fahren. Geht ja aber nicht, da man ständig in der Werkstatt damit hängt...  Soll noch voll mit Kinderkrankheiten sein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. April 2013)

rossi wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, als er von den kläpperkisten wieder zu yamaha gewechselt ist (offensichtlich mit erfolg)


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2013)

Yamaha ist das einzig Wahre!! 
Ich würde mir derzeit wohl auch keine Duc kaufen wollen. War immer heiß auf die Monster, aber mittlerweile gebe ich mein Geld lieber aus für die Orangen aus Österreich, die Blau-Weißen aus Bayern oder die Blauen aus Japan


----------



## ich558 (8. April 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Für die bradl Edition oder die normale? Die saison hat angefangen, da wird es mit Rabatten schwerer. 5% gehen aber eigentlich noch runter. Nimm den Preis und zieh dir 10% ab, das ist dein Angebot.


 
Für die Bradl. Ja mit 5% wär ich schon zu frieden.


----------



## STSLeon (8. April 2013)

Die günstigste Bradl liegt bei 8990 Euro, das wäre mein Referenzpreis. Bei diesen Sondermodellen ist es immer ein bisschen Taff zu handeln.
Wenn du bei einem nahen Händler kaufst, kannst du noch mit zusätzlichem Geschäft durch Service und Zubehör eventuell punkten.


----------



## computertod (8. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> oder die Blauen aus Japan


 
Na so spezifisch is das etz auch nicht, meine Kawa ist auch Serienmäßig Blau/Silber


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2013)

So hab ich sie immer vor Augen:
Yamaha: blau/weiß
Kawa: grün
Suzuki: rot


----------



## STSLeon (8. April 2013)

Kawasakis müssen Grün sein...


----------



## the.hai (8. April 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Kawasakis müssen Grün sein...


 
Es gibt nichts hässligeres als ne alte giftgrüne ninja mit lila/rosa namenslogo


----------



## moe (8. April 2013)

Da hast du sowas von Recht. 

Aber die Farbe der Farben bei Moppeds ist und bleibt einfach schwarz. Am liebsten matt.


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2013)

Da könnte ich heute eventuell endlich mal fahren, aber nein es gibt natürlich absolutes sauwetter


----------



## mülla1 (9. April 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts hässligeres als ne alte giftgrüne ninja mit lila/rosa namenslogo


 
Mein Reden  Pottenhässlich  

Thema Versicherung:
Fragt mal bei der lvm an. Die haben derart viel Spielraum ich hab mir von denen immer ein Angebot geholt, hab dann das günstigste im Netz rausgesucht was es gab und bin dann wieder dahin. Die haben es immer hinbekommen noch unter das günstigste Angebot zu kommen.. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2013)

welche papiere muss ich denn nun alle mitführen?

fahrzeugschein, Tüv Quittung und das Gutachten von der 35kW drossel?


----------



## the.hai (9. April 2013)

Was willst du denn alles mitnehmen 

Fahrzeugschein mit eingetragener drossel und gut ists


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2013)

ah, dann brauch ich ja doch keine halterung für den aktenordner anbauen 

dann zum glück nur den fahrzeugschein.
Und das Kennzeichen ist zum Glück kein Kuchenblech geworden


----------



## moe (9. April 2013)

Das kann man sich doch aussuchen. 
Ich hab auch n kleines.


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2013)

ja kann man, aber es waren mit den Buchstaben die ich haben wollte noch 3 Kennzeichen verfügbar.

unter anderem 92.......
blöd dass mein Geburtsjahr 93 ist, aber wayne interessierts


----------



## moe (9. April 2013)

Meine Kombinationen gabs alle nicht mehr, da hab ich halt n Zufallskennzeichen genommen.


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2013)

ich wollte eigentlich erst die Zahle "1" haben, aber die war natürlich schon weg


----------



## the.hai (9. April 2013)

Also die Nummernschild-Kombi ist mir relativ BoWu, sehe ich ja von drinne, bzw drauf ja eh nicht.


----------



## Metalic (9. April 2013)

War heute auch im Straßenverkehrsamt. Beim ersten Anlauf natürlich die TÜV Bescheinigung vergessen...  Danach unter Missachtung sämtlicher Tempolimits wieder nach Haus und den Wisch geholt. Nun ist meine "Kleine" angemeldet.
Meine zwei Wunschkennzeichen waren natürlich schon vergeben also wurde es ein Zufallskennzeichen. Ist mir eigentlich auch relativ rille was da drauf steht. Hauptsache nicht zu groß.


----------



## the.hai (9. April 2013)

Kleine Anekdote ausm Strassenverkehrsamt, wo ich fast ausgetickt wäre....

Ich hab das Auto meines verstorbenen Opas auf meine oma ummelden wollen, also alles mitgenommen was man so braucht. Natürlich das frische TÜV-Gutachten vergessen. Die freundliche Mitarbeiterin bot mir an für eine kleine Gebühr das ganze beim TÜV zu hinterfragen, damit ich nicht nochmal nachhause muss.

Ich dachte mir, dass sie sich eine Kopie usw faxen lassen wird, dafür sehe ich ca. 7€ als ok an.

Was ist tatsächlich passiert? sie ruft bei tüv an, "hat auto lds-XY-999 einen frischen tüv? bis wann?"....das wars. 1.2minuten telefonat für so eine Gebühr, ich musste mich zusammenreißen, das ganze nicht komplett ins lächerliche zu ziehen.........


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2013)

Hey Apo, Samstag is wieder Roadshow beim Königs Wusterhausener Honda-Dealer. Biste dabei?

Vlt kommt ja noch wer aus der Ecke? Home | autohaus-stachowiak.de

Is immer ne super Sache um schnell und einfach die komplette Palette durchzutesten


----------



## apostoli (11. April 2013)

Ich muss am Samstag von 13:30-22:00 arbeiten, Sorry. Wär sonst gerne dabei.


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2013)

Die straßen sind fast komplett trocken, wenns nicht wieder regnet wird gleich das erste mal legal und offiziell gefahren

Es muss einfach trocken bleiben


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> legal und offiziell gefahren


 
*laaaaaangweilig* 

P.S. gestern neues Spielzeug bestellt, Bugspoiler in weiß und mit silber Gitter^^

http://www.powerbronzegermany.com/9...-08-13/CB1000R-08-13---WHITE-SILVER-MESH.item


----------



## apostoli (11. April 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> P.S. gestern neues Spielzeug bestellt, Bugspoiler in weiß und mit silber Gitter^^




Coole Sache. Ich muss mich zügeln mit Spielzeug kaufen. Geht erst nächsten Monat weiter. Bugspoiler ist dann evtl auch dran. Werde die Tage mal den Lack etwas aufbereiten lassen und einen Steinschlag ( den ich mir auf unserem Ausflug geholt habe ) reparieren lassen.

P.S. 

Wie findet ihr den Auspuff 😝?? 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




G&G Black Inox


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2013)

Bin nich so der Fan von Carbon. Bis auf BMW Edelmoppeds haben doch kaum welche Serienteile aus Carbos, was sich dann optisch wiederholen würde 

So wie bei mir, wo ich eigentlich erst im nachhinein drauf geachtet habe, dezente rote Streifen vom CBF Design, rot im Remus Revolution logo und das powerbronze Logo aufm Spoiler ist auch rot^^


----------



## apostoli (11. April 2013)

Hab kein anderes Bild gefunden. Die Version die ich meine ist Black Inox, also kein Carbon. 
Finde die Form irgendwie cool. Habe aber von
G&G Bike noch nie was gehört. Mein Schwager der in einer Motorrad Werkstatt arbeitet, auch nicht.


----------



## Metalic (11. April 2013)

Heute kam endlich die GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition an. Auch wenn ich fahre wie ne alte Oma, macht es doch tierisch Spaß sich das Ganze im nachhinein nochmal auf Video anzuschauen.


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2013)

Eben die erste Runde gedreht ^^
122km  

Dachte es würde mitten in der tour anfangen zu regnen, aber lück gehabt

Ist das normal dass so ab 6000 touren die maschine nicht mehr weiter will und dass sie ab der drehzahl so "laggt"?

Liegt das vielleicht an der drossel?


----------



## Metalic (11. April 2013)

Wenn es vor dem Einbau der Drossel noch nicht so war, dann würde ich einfach mal davon ausgehen, dass es an ihr liegt.
Was ist denn das für eine Drossel? Einfach nur ne Verkleinerung/Verengung am Ansaugstutzen?


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2013)

Ja genau, diese scheiben im ansaugtrakt.

Ob das schon im ungedrosselten zustand so war weis ich leider nicht, weil ich die nur kurz aufm parplatz gefahren bin.


----------



## Metalic (11. April 2013)

Was für eine Maschine hast du denn und wie hoch lässt die sich drehen beim Beschleunigen? Könnte mir aber schon gut vorstellen, dass das "ruckeln" an der Drossel liegt. Schließlich will der Zylinder ja mehr Gemisch haben bei hohen Drehzahlen aber es passt halt nicht mehr durch


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2013)

Jo, daskönnte sein 

Ne honda cbf 600 pc 38
Höher als 7000 hab ich es noch nicht versucht^^


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2013)

Wenn ich mich so richtig erinner, brauchte man meine PC43 CBF600 auch nicht großartig weiter als 8000rpm jagen, da ist nischt mehr passiert 

Und naja, wäre ja schon komisch wenn sie mit Drossel genauso gehen würde wie ohne. Immerhin fehlt ja die Hälfte der Leistung so ca.^^


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2013)

Ja, eigentlich logisch ^^

Hat auf jeden fall spaß gemacht.
Mal schauen wie es morgen wird.
Habe dann frühschicht und halb 2 feierabend, dann gehts weiter, je nachdem wie das wetter ist


----------



## computertod (11. April 2013)

meine dicke macht auch bei 6-7k dicht (normal dreht sie bis ~12k), ganz normal also 
aber irgendwie nervts schon, neulich hatte ich sogar probleme auf der Autobahnauffahrt vor nem LKW wegzubeschleunigen


----------



## Heretic (12. April 2013)

Jo das koennte schon passen in dem rahmen kommt bei mir auch nichts mehr.
Zwar kann ich im 3ten gang noch knapp bis 8000 durchziehen das wars aber auch.


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2013)

Dann ist ja gut dass das bei euch auch so ist


----------



## Fireb0ng (12. April 2013)

Ich müsste euch MAL WIEDER belästigen.

Wollte mir ja die ganze Zeit das Motorrad Kaufen.
Motorrad: Suzuki, Bandit 650, ABS!!!, Benzin,

Entwerder bin ich im Handeln schlecht oder der Händler ist Stur fakt ist auf 3500€ habe ich ihn gedrückt. Ist mir aber eigentlich immer noch zu Teuer als (Anfangsbike)

Jetzt sind mir die zwei ins Auge gefallen:

Motorrad: Kawasaki, ZR - 7, Benzin,

Motorrad: Kawasaki, ZR - 7, 1 Jahr Garantie, TÜV NEU, Benzin,

Bei der oberen stört mich halt die Scheinwerfermaske. Was wäre den ein Angemessener Preis für die untere die beim Händler steht und das doppelte an KM runter hat.

Wie schonmal geschrieben Motorrad dient Hauptsächlich dafür an die Arbeit zu fahren und halt ein bisschen um her düsen => Weltreisen habe ich keine Geplant (oder halbe) 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## computertod (12. April 2013)

So, hab gerade mal meine Dicke ausgelitert: nach 197km durfte ich 13,7l nachtanken, ergibt nen verbrauch von ~7l/100km
Was mich allerdings etwas wundert: der tank sollte eig ~22l fassen, zeigt aber jetzt schon leer an. Normal?


----------



## the.hai (12. April 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> So, hab gerade mal meine Dicke ausgelitert: nach 197km durfte ich 13,7l nachtanken, ergibt nen verbrauch von ~7l/100km
> Was mich allerdings etwas wundert: der tank sollte eig ~22l fassen, zeigt aber jetzt schon leer an. Normal?


 
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Moppedtanks sehr "ungenau" sind. Meine CBF ist die ersten 100km immernoch "übervoll" und dann gehts erst runter. Genauso verhält sich das unten rum. Der Tank sollte laut Anzeige recht leer sein, ist es aber nicht^^

Ich tank nur nach Gefühl und trip-km 

Vermutung liegt nahe, dass der Füllstandsmesser nicht wirklich dem Volumen angepasst ist und da die Tanks ja immer recht bauchig sind.....


----------



## computertod (12. April 2013)

ok, das hab ich mir schon gedacht^^
meine Anzeige braucht nur 50km bis sie runter geht


----------



## the.hai (12. April 2013)

Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Ich müsste euch MAL WIEDER belästigen.
> 
> Wollte mir ja die ganze Zeit das Motorrad Kaufen.
> Motorrad: Suzuki, Bandit 650, ABS!!!, Benzin,
> ...


 

Vom Preis her kommen die mir alle recht teuer vor. 2600 für ne 12Jahre alte Maschine? hat die Gold unterm Sitz?^^ für 3500€ sollte man schon neueres bekommen. Maximal 2007 oder so vom Baujahr. Beim Händler bezahlste natürlich einiges an Garantie.

Schau dich nochmal gründlich um, zur not auch mit nen bischen größerem Umkreis. Wenn sie mehrere hundert € günstiger ist woanders, dann rechnet sich das schnell.


----------



## apostoli (14. April 2013)

Ich wär gestern 2x fast weg gerutscht. In der Mitte der Straßen haben sich Rollsplitt und ein wenig Sand gesammelt. Dann komme. In den Dörfern ganz tolle Mittelinseln wo man zur Hälfte rum muss... Ganz toll wenn in der Mitte Sand liegt. Bin mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

Mich hats gedtern auch fast vom bike gehauen.

Allerdings wars der geruch von gülle auf den feldern^^


----------



## computertod (14. April 2013)

also ich weis ja nicht was ihr treibt, aber ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit Sand auf der Straße 
dafür merk ich das meine Bremsanlage jedenfalls nicht überdimensioniert ist...
hat hier schon mal wer probiert mittels Adapter andere Bremsen an die Gabel zu montieren?


----------



## apostoli (14. April 2013)

Ich kann's ja auch kaum glauben, das die minimale Schräglage in der man um die Mittelinseln fährt, die die Straße in 2 teilt, Also nicht mal Kreisverkehr, das das Motorrad da schon leicht rutscht... Muss mal meine Reifen checken. Vielleicht sind die ja runter.


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Das wird nicht an den Reifen liegen. Selbst mit neuen Reifen rutscht du, wenn da schön Sand auf der Straße liegt und du im richtigen Moment Gas gibst, bremst oder ne Kurve fährst.
Ich wohne auf dem Land und hier sind die Straßen quasi immer dreckig. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie rutschig Heu sein kann


----------



## STSLeon (14. April 2013)

Heu ist pervers, fast ein Worst Case. Heulaster werden auch immer schnell überholt. Selbst wenn es nicht so ganz legal ist in dem Moment. 

Heute ist mir das Hinterrad in Schräglage auch gerutscht. Da war auch ein Landwirt vorher unterwegs.


----------



## apostoli (14. April 2013)

Ich gebe ja nun extra kein Gas in der Kurve aber trotzdem rutschte es auf dem leichten Sand. 
Es ist echt nur ganz wenig gekrümel.... Der sammelt sich schön in der Mitte der Fahrbahn.  Da wo wir als mit dem Mopped fahren. Das nervt total.


----------



## moe (14. April 2013)

Bei dem Wetter heute musste ich auch nach 7 Stunden Autofahrt noch ne Runde drehen. 
Irgendwie nervt mich meine Drossel immer mehr. Ab 100 wird überholen einfach dermaßen zäh, das ist schon fast beängstigend. Außerdem ist mir in ner recht engen Kurve das Vorderrad fast weggerutscht. Kann dass daher kommen, dass sich der Reifen in der Mitte so V-förmig schuppt?

Ne richtige Hausstrecje hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## mülla1 (14. April 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter heute musste ich auch nach 7 Stunden Autofahrt noch ne Runde drehen.
> Irgendwie nervt mich meine Drossel immer mehr. Ab 100 wird überholen einfach dermaßen zäh, das ist schon fast beängstigend. Außerdem ist mir in ner recht engen Kurve das Vorderrad fast weggerutscht. Kann dass daher kommen, dass sich der Reifen in der Mitte so V-förmig schuppt?
> 
> Ne richtige Hausstrecje hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


 
V förmig geschuppt? Mach da mal nen Foto von dann sage ich dir woran es liegt.. Wenn sich irgendwas komisch abreibt deutet das auch schonmal auf ein falsch eingestelltes Fahrwerk oder zu wenig Luftdruck hin 

War heute auch erstmal ne ordentliche runde mit meiner Freundin unterwegs  hat echt bock gemacht und heute nachmittag isses ja echt super schön geworden


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

war heute auch ne große runde draußen

falls mal wer in der nähe ist:
https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...a=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16&z=10
ist ne schöne strecke, ich hoffe google maps zeigt es an, falls nicht mach ich nen screen


----------



## Low (14. April 2013)

Bist du die ganze Strecke heute gefahren? War auch an der Sorpe


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Doch google maps zeigt das wunderbar an. Ich komm in der Woche mal rum. Die 500km sind ja schnell gefahren


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

Ja, ganze strecke 
wollte eigentlich noch durch den Arnsberger Wald und nach Hirschberg, aber das war mir doch zu lang 

ja cool, an der sorpe laufen ja bei gutem wetter so viele heiße mädels rum, einfach unglaublich 
ich fahr da jetzt jedes WE hin
hab noch nie so viele auf einem haufen gesehen

@Metalic:  ja, 500 km hin, +218km strecke und 500km zurück sollltest du schaffen an einem tag


----------



## Low (14. April 2013)

Die hatte ich schon alle 

Einfach mal bei google maps reinpacken, da war ich heute mit dem Boot
51.342615,7.949319

und bei 51.344711,7.947781 habe ich geparkt

Du kannst hier so geil essen und du fährst nach Mecces


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

ja, wollte auch erst an so eine frittenbude, aber da war so derb viel los 

wann warste denn da?
und mit welchem auto, vielleicht ists mir ja aufgefallen


----------



## Low (14. April 2013)

Von ca. 11:00 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr

War den ganzen Tag im Langscheider Sorpebereich unterwegs 
Als ich um 15 Uhr "kurz" zum Auto wollte musste ich 15!!! Minuten warten bis ich über die Straße gehen konnte, da war soviel los....


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Ihr habts gut. Ich muss in der Saison jeden Tag arbeiten. Und mit jeden Tag meine ich JEDEN TAG  Übrigens arbeite ich bei so einer "Frittenbude" 
Würde so gerne mal bei top Wetter den ganzen Tag durch Schleswig Holstein düsen. Ich darf dann am Abend fahren wenn die Straßen wieder frei von Touris sind...


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

cool, dann warst du noch da als ich da vorbeigefahren bin, low 

Kannst du dir nicht nen anderen job aussuchen, Metalic?


----------



## Low (14. April 2013)

Ich will mir nach dem Studium da an den Koordinaten bzw. irgendwo am Ufer gerne eine Wohnung mieten....wenn ich da einen Job finde


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Ist ein Familienbetrieb und mich hat es nunmal in die Küche verschlagen dank meiner Kochausbildung... 
Außerdem lockt das Geld...


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

Ich hatte heute auch schon so  gedacht, irgendwann ziehste mal nach Sundern 

Ist wirklich sehr schönes örtchen, muss ich schon sagen
viele weiber, nette motorradstrecken, was will man mehr 

@Metalic: Achso, was bzw. wo ist die "Bude" denn?


----------



## Low (14. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute auch schon so  gedacht, irgendwann ziehste mal nach Sundern
> 
> Ist wirklich sehr schönes örtchen, muss ich schon sagen
> viele weiber, nette motorradstrecken, was will man mehr


 
Ja hier kann man es aushalten


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

das glaube ich dir sofort, dagegen ist es hier wie in einer verlassenen Western Stadt wo die Heuballen über die Straße kullern 

auf der Strecke von Rönkhausen nach Hagen hat sich nen Motorradfahrer gezingelt.


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Schleswig Holstein an der Nordsee. Knappe Stunde von Hamburg und Kiel weg. Und kaum Kurven hier im Norden fürs Mopped fahren


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

Ich war sehr sehr oft da oben im urlaub

sehr oft xD

also raus mit der sprache^^
achso, ja im norden machts kein spaß zu biken, total langweilig


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Ganz in der Nähe von st. Peter Ording.
Mir macht es zumindest immer wieder Spaß auf den Geraden die Jungs mit ihren "aufgemotzten" Karren zu verheizen


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

da war ich schonmal
waren immer in Büsum und Büsumer-Deichhausen

in Stinteck gibts ne Bude wo die so geile Pommes aus Teig haben, habt ihr sowas auch im Programm?

mit deiner Yamaha geht das auch ganz gut, vor allem mit dem Omi Lenker 
aber ich hab auch so einen


----------



## moe (14. April 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> V förmig geschuppt? Mach da mal nen Foto von dann sage ich dir woran es liegt.. Wenn sich irgendwas komisch abreibt deutet das auch schonmal auf ein falsch eingestelltes Fahrwerk oder zu wenig Luftdruck hin


 
Das glaub ich weniger. Letztes Jahr gabs neue Gabelfedern und Luft hatte ich immer 2,5 bar drin.
Ich mach morgen mal n Bild.


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Ey Büsum ist ja noch dichter dran. Hab nur St. Peter genannt weil da die Chance größer war, dass du das kennst.  Nach Büsum sind es 10 km Luftlinie von mir. Wenn ich auf den Deich geh seh ich Büsum auch schon.
Ne diese Art Pommes haben wir nicht, ich weiß aber was du meinst. Persönlich mag ich die auch nicht so gern. Wenn du jetzt noch den Meldorfer Speicherkoog kennst dann wüsstest du wo genau ich arbeite. Das ist von Büsumer Deichhausen 5-10 Min mit dem Fahrrad weg.


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

ja, an dem Speicherkoog war ich auch jedes mal 
das ist doch da wo die Schleuse ist oder?

Da gibts diese Endlos lange Gerade

Ist das zufällig da wo der Camping Platz ist, bzw. die Parkplätze?
die haben doch so hellbraunen Kieselsplit oder?

sag jetzt nicht dass es das ist, da hab ich schonmal nen Eis gegessen und ne Cola getrunken


----------



## Low (14. April 2013)

Ich war bis jetzt nur an der Ostsee bei st petersburg


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Nun darfst du dreimal raten, wer den Campingplatz betreibt 
Genau da arbeite ich in dem Cafe/Imbiss. Wenn du die letzten 4 Jahre dort ne Cola getrunken hast, dann war ich der gut aussehende Kerl an der Kasse 

Ja und hier gibts auch die endlos-langen Straßen. Vor Jahren sind wir zu zweit mit 270 die "60er-Straße" lang mit der XX


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

die 60er Straße ist doch die direkt neben dem Deich die oder?

ne, müsste schon länger als 4 Jahre her sein.
Damals war da ne Frau, Frisur zum Pferdeschwanz hinten zusammengebunden.
Hätte die damals so auf ca. 30 geschätzt.


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Dann war das vor meiner Zeit da. 
Ne ich mein nicht die Straße unten am Deich, sondern die, die vom Wasser weg in Richtung Meldorf geht.

Die Welt ist ein Dorf. Siehste mal was es für Zufälle gibt


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

Ja, allerdings 
Das ist wirklich ein Zufall 

gehört euch der Camping Platz der weiter an Büsum ist auch euch?

Achso die Straße, ist aber auch bisschen tricky für 270 sachen oder?


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Ne der gehört uns nicht.
Ja ist nicht ohne die Strecke mit 270. Vor allem zu zweit. Die schießen ständig irgendwelche Fasane, Gänse, Hasen, Rehe und was weiß ich noch raus. Wir waren jung und dumm 
Hab zu dem Zeitpunkt aber das erste Mal auf ner Maschine gesessen, die ein bisschen mehr Power hatte. Das war soooo geil


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

und dann gleich mal 270 sachen, hut ab 

leider bin ich auf absehbare zeit nicht mehr da oben 
aber wenn ich mal da sein sollte, dann lass ich es dich wissen


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Ich war aber nur als Sozius dabei. Mein Vater ist gefahren. 
Da war ich glaube ich 15. War schon irre. Geht doch nichts über ne saftige Beschleunigung


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

Ist doch ne Erfahrung fürs Leben sowas 

mein Möp ist nicht sooo ganz schnell 

btw. ist es normal dass ein Motorrad in Schräglage kaum zieht?
wenn ich dann aus der Kurve rauskomme und sich die Maschine wieder aufrichtet gehts erst richtig ans Gas dran.


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Du sollst in der Kurve ja auch kein Vollgas geben. Das ist nicht immer so ganz prickelnd wenn sich dann die Haftung zur Straße plötzlich verringert


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

ja, aber am kurven ausgang 

aber das ist auch bei nicht vollgas.
ist das nen "feature"?


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

Hmm keine Ahnung. Bei meiner Maschine lass ich es lieber in der Schräglage mal ordentlich am Gashahn zu ziehen


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

deine hat auch etwas mehr *hust*


----------



## the.hai (15. April 2013)

Ihr Heizer ihr 

Ich muss mich gerade mit anfreunden meine Kleine im Mai einzumotten... Der kleine RangeRover V8 Trip ausm Februar fordert seinen Tribut nach und weil im Mai eh Himmelfahrt und Pfingsten ist, brauch ich den Lappen schonmal 1von4 Wochen auf keinen Fall. Die restlichen 3Wochen werden natürlich hart, aber ab Juni darf ich dann ja wieder

P.S. kleines Feedback vom HondaHändler vorgestern:
Niemals werd ich mir ne Fireblade kaufen, Leistung ja, Bequemlichkeit unter aller Sau für 1,9m. Ich bleib der VFR1200 treu, die hat beides


----------



## Heretic (15. April 2013)

@>ExX< : wie meinst du das genau bzgl kurven fahren und geschw. verlieren ?
Hast du da ne "ungefaehre" dimension was du da verlierst ?

Also ich sach mal ne bische  verlieren ist ja normal. Ich geh mal davon aus. Weil du vorwaers bew umformst.

Aber wenn ich den gashan so halte wie ich die kurve anfahre dann komm ich eigendlich ganz gut durch.


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2013)

Geschwindigkeit verlieren tu ich nicht.
Die wird auf jeden fall gehalten, oder nimmt etwas zu, aber wenn ich aus der kurve herauskomme und noch etwas schräglage habe bleibt das so, wenn die maschine dann so zu 95% gerade ist wie auf einer geradenstrecke ist, merkt man auf einmal wie die richtig anfängt zu ziehen


----------



## STSLeon (15. April 2013)

Der Kurveneingang ist auch der langsamste Punkt... Kommt immer stark auf die Kurve an, eine enge nicht einsehbare Kurve im Wald fahre ich auch anders an als eine breite Kurve die ich voll einsehen kann. 

Was ich aber nicht leiden kann sind die Helden, die sich vor einsehbaren (!) Kurven richtig in die Eisen steigen, am Ende der Kurve dann aber auf >150 beschleunigen und sich trotzdem für die Könige der Landstraße halten.


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2013)

Also die die ihr mopped durch die kurve tragen


----------



## Metalic (15. April 2013)

@hai
Ich bin zwar noch nie ne cbr 1000 gefahren aber höre immer wieder, dass Honda  im Vergleich mit dne anderen 1000ern schlecht abschneidet was den Komfort angeht. Soforn man bei Supersportlern noch von Komfort reden kann 

Die R1 soll da noch am bequemsten sein zu fahren.


----------



## the.hai (15. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> @hai
> Ich bin zwar noch nie ne cbr 1000 gefahren aber höre immer wieder, dass Honda  im Vergleich mit dne anderen 1000ern schlecht abschneidet was den Komfort angeht. Soforn man bei Supersportlern noch von Komfort reden kann
> 
> Die R1 soll da noch am bequemsten sein zu fahren.



Hmm, ich würde das gegenteil behaupten. Bin vor zwei jahren die r1 gefahren und dand die motorcharakteristik sehr ruppig. Ok, ich fahr tourer, aber unten rum müssn 190psnich ruckeln.


----------



## STSLeon (15. April 2013)

Die Kilo Gixxer von nem Kumpel ist auch kein Freund der niedrigen Touren. Dreht dafür bis 16 oder so.


----------



## Metalic (15. April 2013)

Hmm meine R1 würde locker mit zwei Gängen auskommen. 1.Gang = 0-60km/h; 6. Gang = 60-300 km/h. Da ruckelt gar nichts 

Da finde ich die 600er Sportler viiiiiiieeeeeeel schlimmer.


----------



## apostoli (15. April 2013)

Bin heute ca 120 km gefahren und muss sagen, Spaß hat es nur bis 100 km/h gemacht. Mit einer Naked schneller zu fahren ist sehr anstrengend.


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hmm meine R1 würde locker mit zwei Gängen auskommen. 1.Gang = 0-60km/h; 6. Gang = 60-300 km/h. Da ruckelt gar nichts
> 
> Da finde ich die 600er Sportler viiiiiiieeeeeeel schlimmer.



Oder 1. Gang 0-150 reicht doch auch


----------



## Heretic (15. April 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Bin heute ca 120 km gefahren und muss sagen, Spaß hat es nur bis 100 km/h gemacht. Mit einer Naked schneller zu fahren ist sehr anstrengend.


 
Dem kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen ich werd wohl auch ungedrosselt nicht viel autobahn fahren mit meiner XD


----------



## moe (15. April 2013)

@mülla: Bei dem Bild sieht mans ganz gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommen diese Saison noch neue auf, aber n bisschen Fleisch hat er ja noch.


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2013)

sind die nicht noch fast neu die reifen?

btw. kanns vielleicht sein dass meine maschine in Kurvenfahrten vielleicht nicht richtig Sprit bekommt?


----------



## moe (15. April 2013)

Fast neu? Der war gut. Die haben schon fast 5000km runter. 

Kann sein, dass die Vergaser verdreckt sind. Könnte das vlt sein, dass du erst nach dem Kurvenausgang auf die Drehzahl kommst, an der Leistung verfügbar ist? Ws hast du für ne Maschine?


@cpu: Wohnst du nicht irgendwo am Bodensee? Weißt du da ein paar gute Strecken (wo auch nicht so viel los ist?)?


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2013)

ich habe eine Honda CBF 600 PC 38, also mit Vergaser nocht.
Aber ich werde mal austesten wann das genau auftritt.
ob nur in links oder rechtskurven, mit vollem oder leeren tank, und natürlich auch mal mit mehr als 4k rpm ^^

wenn dann kann ich auch die vergaser komplett neu einstellen lassen, soll ja einiges bringen.
kann man nen vergase auch mit wenig aufwand selbst reinigen?


----------



## Metalic (15. April 2013)

Wenn du bisschen Ahnung hast kannst den Vergaser auch selbst reinigen. Aber dann solltest du auch schon wissen was du da machst.
Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass der Sprit durch die Fliehkraft in der Kurve nicht mehr im Brennraum ankommt. Dafür sorgt der Vergaser schon. Wo ist mülle wenn man ihn mal wieder braucht?


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2013)

Ich denke eher dass es, wenn es so ist, der Sprit erst gar nicht zum Vergaser kommt.

Aber ich teste das am besten nochmal


----------



## Metalic (15. April 2013)

Ich sehe aber auch keinen Grund/Möglichkeit, wie der Sprit nicht zum Vergaser kommen sollte. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre eine verstopfte Benzinleitung oder Filter. Aber dann würde sie nicht nur in Kurven stottern.


----------



## moe (15. April 2013)

Für die "temporäre Spritspeicherung" sind die Schwimmerkammern ja da.
Vergaser synchronisieren ist immer gut.  Aber mit wenig Aufwand reinigen ist nicht. Dafür müssen die raus, am besten im Ultraschallbad gereinigt werden, wieder eingebaut und eingestellt werden.


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2013)

Wirklich merkwürdig.

ich hoffe es gibt nochmal gutes wetter die nächsten tage.

Aber kann ja eigentlich nur am vergaser liegen oder?


----------



## moe (15. April 2013)

Nö, da gibts nochn Haufen Gründe mehr.
Das undenkbarste, was mir mal untergekommen ist, war ein Riss in zwei Flanschgummis, innen. Immer wenn man mit der Maschine in ne Linkskurve gefahren ist, ist der Motor n kleines bisschen nach links gedrückt worden und der Motor hat wohl Falschluft gezogen. Dazu kam noch ne leicht ausgeleierte Motorhalterung.

Es könnte auch sein, dass dein Benzinfilter (hast überhaupt einen?) gerade so viel Sprit durchlässt, damit die Kiste läuft, aber die Schwimmerkammern nicht volllaufen und in der Kurve nicht genung Treibstoff da ist.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (15. April 2013)

hallo was könnt ihr mir für ein motorrad empfehlen bei einer größe 1,64 ?


----------



## moe (15. April 2013)

Kommt drauf an, was du fahren willst.  Sportler, Tourer, Enduro? Bist du Anfänger?

Spontan fällt mir nur die Er6 ein.


----------



## Metalic (15. April 2013)

Bei der Größe: Motorrad


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (15. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bei der Größe: Motorrad


 hahahaha

Nein ernsthaft bin bald fertig mit der prüfung...1 woche vielt höchstens noch hab eher an supersportler gedacht zx-6 honda...yamaha.. gsx1000??..


----------



## mülla1 (15. April 2013)

Der Reifen sieht doch noch einigermaßen normal aus... Wenn du mal richtig pitting oder so hast dann sind wie so kleine Gummiwürste auf dem reifen. Sieht ungefähr so aus als hättest du mit einem Radiergummi rasiert. Die Würstchen die dabei entstehen sehen so ähnlich aus.. 

Beschreib nochmal kurz was genau die maschine gemacht oder nicht gemacht hat.. Dann würde ich mal alle Faktoren ausschließen die was mit dem Fahrwerk zu tun haben. Also Luftdruck, genug Öl in den Gabeln und Dämpfern, evtl falsch eingestellt (also eine Seite anders als die andere)... 


100 auf naked? Geht doch total. Bis dahin hab ich meist noch das Visier auf  ist ne Gewöhnungsache  war heute mit dem mopped inner uni und bin auf der a44 auch const. über 150 gefahren.. Gut länger als ne halbe Stunde hälst das nicht durch aber für die kurze Zeit geht das  irgendwann hast eh den stiernacken


----------



## moe (15. April 2013)

Pitting wirds bei mir mit der Drossel ohne Renne wohl nicht geben. Mich wundert nur, dass das Profil so unterschiedlich hoch ist.

Was die Maschine gemacht hat? Nja, mir ist in ner engen Linkskurve (allerdings ohne Motorschutz-Schleifen) einfach so das Vorderrad weggerutscht. Die Strecke sah gut aus, da war mal nix auf der Straße. Falsch eingestellte Gabel könnte sein, glaub ich aber eher nicht. Mein Schrauber weiß eigentlich, was er tut. Zu weit reingelegt kann auch nicht sein, ich hab noch n cm Angststreifen, Motorschutzbügel sei Dank.


----------



## Heretic (15. April 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> hahahaha
> 
> Nein ernsthaft bin bald fertig mit der prüfung...1 woche vielt höchstens noch hab eher an supersportler gedacht zx-6 honda...yamaha.. gsx1000??..


 
Hi.

Wie siehts den finanziell usw so aus ? Bist du vorher schon Roller gefahren ? Du machst pruefung unter 25j oder ?

Also ich wuerde auf keinen fall jetzt schon ne 1000 kaufen das ist absolut sinnlos. 
Einmal wenn du anfaenger bist und vorher noch kein roeller hattest. 
Dann ist die viel zu wuchtig unnoetig stark gedrosselt und du bezahlst viel geld fuer nichts. Besonders wennse dir dann doch mal umkippt.
Außerdem kann ich dir aus eigenerfahrung sagen (zx9r zx10 u gsxr1000). Ne "echte tausender" zu fahren (was du ja noch nicht duerfstest , aber sonne drossel ausbauen ist ja fuer manche nicht schwer und in 1tag fertig) ist zwar schoen aber auch mords gefaehrlich als anfaenger. Rate ich dir dringend von ab !

Ich wuerde dir raten ne 600er oder 750 maximal. 
Da komms halt auf geld an. Ich selber fahr ne er5 und die ist echt schoen. Und guenstig
Daher wuerde ich die er6n dahinterstellen. Ne zx6 wuerde ich eher kaufen wenn du ne bischen mehr geld hast und auch be bische  begabt bist zu fahren.
Ich finde die ist nahmlich schon sehr sportlich (fuer anfaenger)
Mein freund ist ca genauso gros wie du. Der hat sich fuer ne 600 fazer entschieden. Die ist find ich ne guter mix.

Das waere so meine idee die man guenstig schießen kann als anfaenger


----------



## mülla1 (15. April 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Pitting wirds bei mir mit der Drossel ohne Renne wohl nicht geben. Mich wundert nur, dass das Profil so unterschiedlich hoch ist.
> 
> Was die Maschine gemacht hat? Nja, mir ist in ner engen Linkskurve (allerdings ohne Motorschutz-Schleifen) einfach so das Vorderrad weggerutscht. Die Strecke sah gut aus, da war mal nix auf der Straße. Falsch eingestellte Gabel könnte sein, glaub ich aber eher nicht. Mein Schrauber weiß eigentlich, was er tut. Zu weit reingelegt kann auch nicht sein, ich hab noch n cm Angststreifen, Motorschutzbügel sei Dank.


 
Jaaa dann würde ich einfach mal auf (Achtung jetzt kommts ) Überlastung des Vorderrades tippen.. Jetzt wirst du dir denken "awatt das ist mir neu"  aber was erstmal so banal klingt hat durchaus Hand und Fuß.. Mir ist das früher auch häufiger passiert.. Gerade bei kurveneingang wo sich das Motorrad noch in Schräglage befindet kommt es häufig mal vor das das Vorderrad bedingt durch die Gewichtsverteilung komische Sachen macht. Abhilfe schafft in dem Falle (jedenfalls wenn du dich weiter in dem Bereich bewegen willst) einfach Gas geben  hört sich auch doof an, entlastet aber in dem Falle das Vorderrad und du erreichst eine Gewichtsverteilung die wieder passend ist.. Ich denke dein Hinterrad hatte zu wenig Gewicht und das Vorderrad zu viel . Was auch was bringt beim anbremsen ist auch nicht nur die vorderbremse zu benutzen sondern (aber nur ganz leicht!) die Hinterradbremse auch kurz zu betätigen. Dadurch taucht das Motorrad tiefer ein und die Gewichtsverteilung verhält sich besser.. 
Nebenbei kannst du es auch noch mit Hang off probieren  das geht auch... 
Wenn allerdings alle technischen Finessen passen und es auch durch umsetzen der Tips nichts besser wird würde ich mal auf neue Reifen tippen


----------



## moe (15. April 2013)

Klingt plausibel.
Ich brems immer mit beiden, denk mir aber oft, dass ich die Kurven schneller durchfahren könnte und beschleunige dann in der Kurve wieder. Ich erwisch mich auch oft dabei, wie ich noch bremse, wenn ich schon in der Kurve liege. Kanns auch daran liegen?


----------



## apostoli (15. April 2013)

Schau dir mal die yamaha FJ 6 an, die fährt ein Freund mir der so ungefähr deine Größe hat.


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2013)

1,64m?

Dann würde ich mir das mal anschauen
http://img.fotocommunity.com/Motorsport/Motorradsport/Pocket-Bike-a17903013.jpg

Sei lieber froh dass du recht klein bist. sitzbänke kann man abpolstern, Fahrwerke tieferlegen, aber aus ner Fireblade was zu machen, was bei 1,9m nicht wie ein PocketBike aussieht ist fast unmöglich


----------



## mülla1 (16. April 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Klingt plausibel.
> Ich brems immer mit beiden, denk mir aber oft, dass ich die Kurven schneller durchfahren könnte und beschleunige dann in der Kurve wieder. Ich erwisch mich auch oft dabei, wie ich noch bremse, wenn ich schon in der Kurve liege. Kanns auch daran liegen?


 
Ja kann es... Also es hängt natürlich so ein bisschen davon ab inwiefern du schon in Schräglage bist.. Generell würde ich versuchen mit etwas weniger speed in die Kurve einzufahren und das Gas an in der Kurve zu spannen  (macht nebenbei auch mehr spass) 
Fährst du noch gedrosselt? Ich hatte früher auch häufig das Problem weil ich immer viel Schwung mit in die Kurve nehmen wollte  

Was sind das eig für reifen die bei dir drauf sind? Die sehen mir so nach knüppelharten tourenreifen aus


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

Ich will auf jeden fall supersportler was meint man eigt mit Sitzhöhe die gesamte Höhe vom Boden bis zum Sitz?


----------



## Metalic (16. April 2013)

Die Sitzhöhe meint genau das, was das Wort schon sagt  Halt die Höhe des Sitzpolsters zum Boden. 
Wenn du auf jeden Fall Supersportler gleich zu beginn fahren willst, dann würde ich mir einen älteren Hobel holen (an die ABS Fraktion, ja diese Maschinen werden kein ABS haben  ), gibt da schon relativ günstig etwas. Achte aber darauf, dass du ein Modell erwischt, für das du noch eine Drossel bekommst. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass du noch unter 25 bist und den kleinen Lappen bekommst?!
Persönlich würde ich mir keinen gedrosselten Supersportler zulegen. Aber das muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

Ich werde jetzt 19 im Juli Budget ist erstmal 6.000 ich hab auch vor erst die ninja 250r zu holen hab schon den B Schein ..ich fragte nur ob's mit meiner Größe passt wenn es von Sitz zum Boden 80 cm sind ist das noch ok oder nicht danke schon mal

Edit: ich glaube die ninja 250 hat 78 cm Höhe so um den dreh nen supersportler würd ich direkt nach 2 Jahren Erfahrung erst kaufen


----------



## >ExX< (16. April 2013)

Wie viel ps hat die ninja 250 r?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

33 oder 34 bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher


Und gebraucht zB ab 2.8 und neu ab 4.000


----------



## >ExX< (16. April 2013)

Für 2.800 bekommste schon ne honda cbf 600 pc38 mit 77 ps.
Und mit ABS.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

Also was ratet ihr mir als 1.bike kann ruhig ganz neu sein bin im Juli eh mit Ausbildung zu Ende ) der Honda gefällt mir nicht sieht so komisch aus so tourer


----------



## Metalic (16. April 2013)

Was möchtest du denn nun? Erst sagtest du, du möchtest unbedingt gleich mit einem Supersportler anfangen, dann sagst du du willst direkt NACH den ersten zwei Jahren einen Supersportler kaufen?! Oder habe ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

Ihr sagtet doch kein supersportler von daher lieber erst 250r


----------



## Metalic (16. April 2013)

Da kann ich dir leider nichts zu sagen. Ich kenne die 250r nich bzw. bin sie noch nie gefahren.
Ich habs ja schon gesagt, aber ich an deiner Stelle würde mir wenn du schon bereit bist für das erste Mopped ein paar Euro in die Hand zu nehmen, einen Sporttourer oder ähnliches holen. Wie hier auch schon genannt die Honda oder Kawa er6n.
Da gibt es so tolle Motorräder. Ich finde halt, so eine 250er ist nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. Aber da gibt es hier bestimmt den Einen oder Anderen, der dir da mehr zu sagen kann.


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Für 2.800 bekommste schon ne honda cbf 600 pc38 mit 77 ps.
> Und mit ABS.



Und für 7000€-10% (hondarabatt für führerscheinneulinge) kriegt man schon ne nagelneue cbf600s mit einspritzer 

Also ne neue 250er würde ich nicht nehmen. Lieber jetzt was gutes gebrauchtes zum üben und wo das "schmeißen" nicht gleich das konto frisst.
Nach zwei jahren würde ich dann mit dem gesparten geld auf was vernünftiges umsteigen.

Ich bin zwei jahre mit dem A1 nur 50ccm gefahren, weil sich ne 125er einfach nicht gelohnt hat. Und hab mir dann mit 18 ne gedrosselte cbf600s gekauft...
Kleiner tip, bei neumotorräder gibs die drossel meist umsonst, allerdings technisch aufwendiger als nachrüstdrosseln. Leider rentiert sich das dann nich, weil die entfernung der originaldrossel teurer ist, als montage&entfernung einer nachrüstdrossel. Bei der cbf musste das steuergerät samt schlüssel getauscht werden, ich hab mich über die geldverschwendung so geärgert.


----------



## Heretic (16. April 2013)

Das wuerde ich auch sagen. Ne ganz neue ist immer so eine sache. Wenn es den wirklich mal soweit ist das du dich legst. Dann aergert dich das extrem.
Spar das geld hol was gebrauchtes und nach den 2 jahren kannst du ja was groeßeres holen. Wenn du immer noch ne supersportler haben willst.
Dann kannst du zu dem zeitpunkt diese auch probefahrn.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

also würde das mit meiner größe funktionieren 1.64-1.65  ich mein mit meinen Jordans wärens eh 1,67 oder mehr xD


----------



## Metalic (16. April 2013)

Bin mit meinen 174cm auch nicht der Größte und mein erstes Mopped war ne Enduro. Da kam ich im Stand nurnoch mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden. Das ging auch. Mach dir wegen der Größe nicht so die Sorgen. Sitzt ja eh Probe.


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin mit meinen 174cm auch nicht der Größte und mein erstes Mopped war ne Enduro. Da kam ich im Stand nurnoch mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden. Das ging auch. Mach dir wegen der Größe nicht so die Sorgen. Sitzt ja eh Probe.



Aber so manche legts dann nach ner heftigen bremsung auf die seite. Also ein stabiler stand soll schon gewährleistet sein.


----------



## mülla1 (16. April 2013)

Hol dir bloss nicht so ne 250ger ninja.. Diese kleine nuckelflitsche kannste doch nichtmal als Motorrad bezeichnen.. Wenn du unbedingt was sportliches haben willst guck mal nach einer aus der 600er Sparte. Drosseln geht da ohne Probleme und du hast wenigstens ein ganzes Motorrad  zumal man auch gedrosselt nie genug Hubraum haben kann


----------



## computertod (16. April 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> zumal man auch gedrosselt nie genug Hubraum haben kann



genau deshalb hab ich auch mit ner 900er angefangen 
bin allerdings die 3 Jahre vorher auch ~12k km mit 50ccm unterwegs gewesen


----------



## ich558 (16. April 2013)

So jetzt habe ich meine Eltern schon mal soweit das sie mit mir morgen die CBR anschauen. Muss sie nämlich überreden da die 50/50 Finanzierung nicht auf einen Auszubildenen laufen darf....


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Hol dir bloss nicht so ne 250ger ninja.. Diese kleine nuckelflitsche kannste doch nichtmal als Motorrad bezeichnen.. Wenn du unbedingt was sportliches haben willst guck mal nach einer aus der 600er Sparte. Drosseln geht da ohne Probleme und du hast wenigstens ein ganzes Motorrad  zumal man auch gedrosselt nie genug Hubraum haben kann


 
Und wenn dann die Hayabusa mit 48PS an der Ampel steht bin ich der erste der schreit: EPIC FAIL!

Ich würde auch sowas um die 600ccm empfehlen, dann halt mit Drossel, wenn es unbedingt ne Renne sein muss. Allerdings was gutes gebrauchtes, denn grad die Rennen sind nich so Anfängerfreundlich, was das Fahren angeht. Ich jedenfalls hätte die R1 damals bei der Probefahrt mehrmals gelegt, hätte ich nich schon paart Jährchen Praxis gehabt.


----------



## moe (16. April 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Ja kann es... Also es hängt natürlich so ein bisschen davon ab inwiefern du schon in Schräglage bist.. Generell würde ich versuchen mit etwas weniger speed in die Kurve einzufahren und das Gas an in der Kurve zu spannen  (macht nebenbei auch mehr spass)
> Fährst du noch gedrosselt? Ich hatte früher auch häufig das Problem weil ich immer viel Schwung mit in die Kurve nehmen wollte
> 
> Was sind das eig für reifen die bei dir drauf sind? Die sehen mir so nach knüppelharten tourenreifen aus




Meistens siehts so aus, dass ich vor der Kurve bis ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 anbrems, dann merk, dass ich viel schneller fahren könnte und wieder Gas geb. Passiert mir fast nur in Linkskurven, Rechts nicht so oft.
Ich muss leider diese Saison noch gedrosselt fahren. 
Reifen sind Bridgestone BT45R bzw. BT45F. Sind Ende 2011 noch beim Vorbesitzer neu gekommen. DOT ist 40/10. Hart finde ich die nicht, bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit denen. Weißt du da evtl. bessere bzgl. Haltbarkeit?


@Taylor: Wie wärs mit ner 600er Bandit? Die sind günstig in Anschaffung und Unterhalt, Ersatzteilversorgung ist sehr gut und die 48PS Drossel gibts auch für afaik alle Modelle.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

48 ps? ich dachte man darf maximal 33/34 ist dieser 600er ein sportler? zeigt mir mal bitte paar sehr sportliche bikes

Die Yamaha R1 spricht mich auch sehr an könnte man ggf auch ne zx-6 drosseln bzw ne R1


----------



## Low (16. April 2013)

48 PS seit 2013


Ich habe eine suzuki gsxr 750, vllt. ist die was für dich


----------



## moe (16. April 2013)

Ist dieses Jahr umgestellt worden. Allerdings musst du nochmal ne Prüfung mit ner offenen Maschine machen, wenn du die Drossel ausbauen willst.

Ne Bandit ist ein Sporttourer und ein gutes Anfängerbike. Mit nem Sportler anzufangen halte ich nicht für ne gute Idee. Lern erst mal zu fahren. Schau dich doch mal in der 750er oder 900er Klasse um. Wie wärs mit ner 900er CBR? Stöber mal n bisschen auf mobile oder so.

Ne ZX6 kann man auch drosseln, läuft afaik über nen Gaswegbegrenzer.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

Ja die Maschine gefällt mir auch sehr ! Genau solche Bikes find ich Mega


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Ja die Maschine gefällt mir auch sehr ! Genau solche Bikes find ich Mega


 
Aber alles über 600ccm wirkt zwei Jahre lang mit 48PS einfach nur affig 

Hier, schau dich um:
Honda | The Power of Dreams
Home - Yamaha - Deutschland
www.suzuki.de

ala CBR600, YZF R6, GSXR600


----------



## Heretic (16. April 2013)

Jup. 
Wie gesagt , wenn du vorher keine erfahrung hattest fahrtechnisch wuerd ichs nicht uebertreiben.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

Es wird auf jeden fall ein 600er ..ob R6 ZX-6 ähnliches weiß noch nicht muss gucken wegen Sitzhöhe


----------



## Low (16. April 2013)

Sollte bei deiner größe nicht das Problem sein....Für sowas hast du eigentlich die perfekte Größe


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

Ja weshalb perfekt ?


----------



## Low (16. April 2013)

Weil die oft unter 180 sind (also Profi Rennfahrer)


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

Stimmt auch aber 1,64-1,65 Hmm aber gut zu hören ist meine größte Angst ich mag keine Autos ich steh auf adrenalin


----------



## >ExX< (16. April 2013)

Zumindest zum motorrad fahren ne gute größe 

Aber eine cbf 600 könnte schon zu groß sein


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

Die cbf 600 hat doch nur 81 cm


Genau wie die Suzuki GSX-R 750

Edit: ZX-6 81,5 angeblich


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Stimmt auch aber 1,64-1,65 Hmm aber gut zu hören ist meine größte Angst ich mag keine Autos ich steh auf adrenalin


 
Naja, die Rennen sind immer kleiner geworden, da KANN man mit über 185 schon fast garnich mehr bequem drauf sitzen und sieht aus wie ein Affe aufm Schleifstein.
verleich mal ne Blade von 2003 mit der aktuellen, da liegen welten zwischen...

http://www.motorradwallpaper.de/enz...images/honda/Fireblade-allg/CBR954RR-SC50.jpg

http://www.fireblade.pl/sc59_2009/sc59_2009_32.jpg

Aufgepasst, ihr redet von der CBF oder der CBR?

CBF600: Sitzhöhe 3-fach verstellbar von 770-810 mm


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

Wie gesagt die Art wie der cbf600 gefällt mir gar nicht


----------



## Metalic (16. April 2013)

Schau dir die an. Hat für das Alter nicht viel runter. Am Preis kannst bestimmt auch noch was machen. Drossel ist schon drin. Ist in deiner Nähe also kannst bestimmt mal ne kleine Proberunde drehen.

Suzuki Gsx r 600 K1 als Sportler/Supersportler in kerken


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. April 2013)

Die hat angeblich 83 cm Sitzhöhe 0.o


----------



## Metalic (16. April 2013)

Daher such ich ja auch Maschinen die in deiner Nähe sind, damit du dich mal drauf setzen kannst


----------



## moe (16. April 2013)

Ohne probesitzen geht eh nix. Und ohne probefahren würde ich auch keine mehr kaufen, da hab ich bei meiner nur Glück gehabt.


----------



## Metalic (16. April 2013)

Du wirst sowieso nicht drum herum kommen eine Probefahrt zu machen. Würde mich bis dahin nicht an irgendwelchen Centimeterangaben aufhängen.


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Du wirst sowieso nicht drum herum kommen eine Probefahrt zu machen. Würde mich bis dahin nicht an irgendwelchen Centimeterangaben aufhängen.


Jup, vorallem, da er ja nichts kennt und noch nichmal nen Lappen hat.

Ein Motorrad muss man probesitzen und dann sieht man weiter. Und wenn alles passt, kann man zur not auch über abpolstern oder tieferlegen nachdenken.

Aber du bist nur klein, kein Hobbit oder kleinwüchsig, also mach dir da nich so den Kopp.


----------



## computertod (16. April 2013)

wegen sitzen hab ich jetzt auch noch ne Frage:
bin ja gestern nach der Schule noch ne kleine Tour mit ~100km gefahren und hab da wieder gemerkt, dass ich nach ziemlich genau 50km Rückenschmerzen bekomm. wenn ich dann allerdings mein Kreuz durchstrecke gehts wieder, aber das hält halt leider nicht lange an - nach spätestens 5km bin ich wieder in meiner alten Haltung und dann gehts wieder von vorne los 
liegt das dann an der Sitzposition oder doch eher an meiner Haltung (wovon ich ehrlichgesagt ausgehe...)
bin ~1,85 groß...


----------



## Metalic (16. April 2013)

Glaube das liegt an deiner Haltung. Lässt die Schultern durch hängen und das tut dann nach ner Weile weh. Ab ins Studio; Rückenmuskulatur aufbauen


----------



## computertod (16. April 2013)

ich werd mich hüten in n Studio zu gehn 
hab hier zuhause auf der Landwirtschaft schon genug 'Sport'


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> ich werd mich hüten in n Studio zu gehn
> hab hier zuhause auf der Landwirtschaft schon genug 'Sport'


 
Was für ein Mopped haste? Denn die fehlerhafte Sitzposition solltest du durch Korrekturen an Lenker/Sitz/Fussrasten unbedingt korrigieren. Bei manchen Moppeds haste nooch Einstellmöglichkeiten, wenn nicht gibs im Zubehörhandel eigentlich immer Abhilfe.


----------



## computertod (16. April 2013)

Kawa GPZ 900R, SuperBike Lenker ist schon drauf
Fußrasten bringen da wohl nich so wirklich was, hab ja mitm Rücken Probleme und nicht mit den Beinen


----------



## >ExX< (16. April 2013)

Bei mir ist es auch so dass nach längerem Fahren der untere Rücken weh tut, weil man einfach nicht durchgehend gerade sitzt.
Bin allerdings auch erblich mit Scolliose vorbelastet 

Abhilfe müsste schaffen wenn man mit dem Arsch nach ganz hinten rutscht aufm Sitz, weil der Körper dann nicht mehr so aufrecht ist und man sich nicht mehr so zwingen muss gerade zu sitzen


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2013)

Gerade bei der CBF kannste doch alles mögliche einstellen. Ich hab mit 187cm den Sattel ganz oben positioniert und voll zufrieden. Die Sitzbank an sich ist ab 150km non-Stop sone Sache, weshalb ich bald ein Bagster Muster zum Testen kriege^^


----------



## >ExX< (16. April 2013)

kannst du mal nen bild davon machen oder link schicken?^^


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> kannst du mal nen bild davon machen oder link schicken?^^


 
Von was jetzte genau?


----------



## >ExX< (16. April 2013)

von dem Bagster Muster.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. April 2013)

Mit welchen Preisen kann ich eigt rechnen hab zurzeit einiges erst ab 5.000 zB gefunden


----------



## mülla1 (17. April 2013)

@moe:
Ich würde mal nach was aus dem Sport Touren Bereich suchen. Ich hab zb gute Erfahrungen mit dem Michelin Pilot road 2 gemacht. Der harmonierte mit der Bandit damals super und hat lange gehalten. Inzwischen gibt es schon den Nachfolger der noch etwas besser sein soll.. Generell würde ich aber sagen das man die reifen nach fahrstil und nicht nach Haltbarkeit kaufen sollte  weil meistens kann man sich eh nicht zügeln  
Die erwähnten Michelin waren aber echt top. Der Hinterreifen hat knappe 7000 gehalten und super grip geliefert


----------



## >ExX< (17. April 2013)

Welche sind denn besser?
Michelin pilot road oder bridgestone battlax?


----------



## mülla1 (17. April 2013)

Besser oder schlechter gibt es leider nicht  Ist wie mit der Wahl des richtigen Öls.. Da macht jeder was anderes.. Ich für meinen teil fahre sehr gern Michelin weil die sich nicht so lange aufwärmen müssen  
Von Bridgestone lass ich die Finger  bin damals auf den bt016 abgegangen. Seitdem ist die Marke ein rotes Tuch für mich


----------



## >ExX< (17. April 2013)

Achso 

Habe von den battlax nur gehört dass die wohl gut am asphalt kleben sollen^^


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Achso
> 
> Habe von den battlax nur gehört dass die wohl gut am asphalt kleben sollen^^


 
Meine nächsten Gummis stehn fest wie das Amen in der Kirche: https://www.metzeler.com/site/de/products/tyres-catalogue/Roadtec-Z8-Interact.html?version=563078



> *Metzeler Roadtec Z8 Interact™ gewinnt Vergleichstest der Zeitschrift Motorrad*
> Der neue Roadtec Z8 Interact™ M/O ist der beste  Sport-Touring-Motorradreifen auf dem Markt. Im großen Vergleichstest von  sechs aktuellen Reifenmodellen in Ausgabe 11/2012 der Fachzeitschrift  „Motorrad“ konnte der Metzeler einen sicheren Gesamtsieg einfahren.



@Exx, das dauert noch bis ich das alles hier habe. Kommt zusammen mit der Bugspoiler und der hat schonmal min. 2wochen lieferzeit.


----------



## apostoli (17. April 2013)

Frage an alle 

Wartet ihr an der Ampel oder wenn Stau ist schön brav im der Reihe, oder drängelt ihr euch nach vorne ? Ich traue mich nicht so recht, würde mich aber gerne vor drängeln, sonst kann ich ja auch mit Auto fahren


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Frage an alle
> 
> Wartet ihr an der Ampel oder wenn Stau ist schön brav im der Reihe, oder drängelt ihr euch nach vorne ? Ich traue mich nicht so recht, würde mich aber gerne vor drängeln, sonst kann ich ja auch mit Auto fahren



Je nach gemütslage und wenn ich weiß wielange schon rot is. Denn wenn es beim vorbeifahren grün wird, kannste probleme mit pkws kriegen, die aus trotz dein einfädeln blocken. Im stau schau ich immer nur nach der rennleitung, ansonsten wird gehoppst. Im somner isses ja auch tödlich. Wenn ich mich da an einen stau auf der stadtautobahn voriges jahr erinner. Nur blech und hitze...


----------



## xenos1 (17. April 2013)

Wenn die Situation es zulässt schon. Ist genug Platz zwischen den Autos bei einer mehrspurigen Straße wird garnicht erst überlegt - ab durch die Mitte  Bei zähfließenden Verkehr gehts meistens auch aber da ist erhöhte Vorsicht geboten. Kommt mir manchmal vor wie Slalom fahren  Bei einspuriger Straße bin ich da etwas vorsichtiger. Wenn ich weiß es kommt grad kein Gegenverkehr und ich kann problemlos links überholen und vorne an die Ampel vors erste Auto fahren dann mach ich das schon mal. Hab ich genug Zeit und keinen Stress ists mir relativ egal und ich bleibe schön in Reihe, genauso wenn nur ein paar Autos vor mit sind und es grün wird, da ists unnötig. Mal so mal so 

Blöd ists nur wenn ein Motorrad-"hasser" in der Reihe steht. Hatte ich heute erst gehabt. Ich auf ner dicht befahren Straße mit ner ewiglangen Schlange an der Ampel, zweispurig. Genug Platz zum Durchschlängeln war vorhanden, also wollte ich bis zu Ampel vor. Plötzlich sehe ich 10-15m vor mir wie ein Auto auf der rechten Seite in Richtung Mittelstreifen rollt. Absolut ohne Grund, kein Hindernis, keine Person die Platz brauchte oder sonst was. 100%ig nur um den bösen Motorradfahrer eins auszuwischen 

Aber macht durchaus Spaß sich durch die Autos zu schlängeln und zu wissen, dass noch ne gefühlte Ewigkeit warten müssen und du schon längst über alle Berge bist


----------



## apostoli (17. April 2013)

Gut zu wissen. Bin jetzt paar mal zu meinen Eltern gefahren, die mitten in Berlin wohnen. Horror!! Hat ja mal überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht, wollte das Bike anschließend wieder verkaufen (Spaß). Es hat eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert durch die Baustellen Staus und Ampeln. Hab zwischendrin ein paar Biker gesehen die sich einfach nach vorne drängelten, als wäre es das normalste was es gibt. Ich hab's mich nicht getraut. Beim nächsten mal aber mit Sicherheit.


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Bin jetzt paar mal zu meinen Eltern gefahren, die mitten in Berlin wohnen. Horror!! Hat ja mal überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht, wollte das Bike anschließend wieder verkaufen (Spaß). Es hat eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert durch die Baustellen Staus und Ampeln. Hab zwischendrin ein paar Biker gesehen die sich einfach nach vorne drängelten, als wäre es das normalste was es gibt. Ich hab's mich nicht getraut. Beim nächsten mal aber mit Sicherheit.



Wenn man es ein paar mal gemacht hat, stumpft man ab. Nach der FS-prüfung fährt mann auch immer strich30/50/usw, nach ner weile dann konsequent 10-20kmh drüber.


----------



## apostoli (17. April 2013)

Na ich hatte im Oktober meine Prüfung. Da denkt man immernoch das der Lehrer hinter einem her fährt.  Die stimme im Ohr vermisse ich allerdings nicht  
Bei unserer kleinen Spritztour haste es ja gemerkt. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 43 km/h haste ja mit zu verdanken


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. April 2013)

Ich bin seit dem Wochenende nun endlich stolzer Besitzer einer KR51/1 K, auch Schwalbe genannt 

Kennt jemand einen Shop oder eine Werkstatt in Berlin, die originale Teile aus der DDR dafür anbietet ?


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich bin seit dem Wochenende nun endlich stolzer Besitzer einer KR51/1 K, auch Schwalbe genannt
> 
> Kennt jemand einen Shop oder eine Werkstatt in Berlin, die originale Teile aus der DDR dafür anbietet ?



Dafür gibs online doch genug händler, kenn in berlin jetzt keinen.

Bei uns hier draußen gibs noch den Simson-papst. Ein alter opa, der noch ne kleine simson werkstatt betreibt. Das wäre in königs wusterhausen 15711.

Wir haben auch noch einiges an teile, was brauchte und ab in Suche-thread


----------



## apostoli (17. April 2013)

Hier bei mir (bei Berlin) ist auch eine Werkstatt. Da arbeitet mein Schwager. Die reparieren auch Schwalben und haben auch Teile da. 

Preuß & Reschke 
Kalkberger Straße 189
15566 schöneiche 

Tel : 030 / 6491545


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

Google, dein freund und helfer

http://www.motoseelig.de/

Als onlineshop hab ich mit akf gute erfahrungen gemacht.

Www.akf-shop.de


----------



## moe (17. April 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> @moe:
> Ich würde mal nach was aus dem Sport Touren Bereich suchen. Ich hab zb gute Erfahrungen mit dem Michelin Pilot road 2 gemacht. Der harmonierte mit der Bandit damals super und hat lange gehalten. Inzwischen gibt es schon den Nachfolger der noch etwas besser sein soll.. Generell würde ich aber sagen das man die reifen nach fahrstil und nicht nach Haltbarkeit kaufen sollte  weil meistens kann man sich eh nicht zügeln
> Die erwähnten Michelin waren aber echt top. Der Hinterreifen hat knappe 7000 gehalten und super grip geliefert



Nachdem ich das hier gelesen hab wollte ich von denen eigentlich die Finger lassen. Ich quäl meine Reifen zwar nicht so wie der Kollege mit der 1200er Bandit, trotzdem sollen die PiRo2 lange nicht so gut haften, wie meine BT45. Außerdem find ich dem Preis bei Bridgestone mit 180 Öre/Satz auch wesentlich attraktiver.  Was hälst du von den Conti Road Attack oder den Michelin Pilot Power? Metzeler ist im Banditforum ziemlich verschrien, ich denk nicht ohne Grund.

Vom Fahrstil her bräuchste ich eher sportliche Tourenreifen mit dickerer Mitte. Meine jetzigen hinteren sehen recht platt aus; liegt wohl daran, dass ich letztes Jahr oft mit dem Möp zur Arbeit gefahren bin.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Achso
> 
> Habe von den battlax nur gehört dass die wohl gut am asphalt kleben sollen^^



Die kleben echt super und sind schneller warm, als der Motor auf Temperatur. 


Also in der Stadt kenn ich auch nix, da fahr ich an Kreuzungen/Ampeln immer an den Autos vorbei, wenns geht. Ansonsten bringt einen die Hitze ja um. Bei zähfließendem Verkehr bin ich da eher vorsichtig, da wird man sehr leicht übersehen. Da fahr ich immer mit "leicht" erhöhter Drehzahl, dann wird man wenigstens nicht überhört. 


Wer war hier der Simson-Fahrer? Ich will gerade die Simson (S50 mit S51 Motor, oder anderesrum) von meinem Bruder reparieren, nachdem letztes Jahr das Polrad nen Abflug gemacht hat. Jetz bekomm ich aber nur nen ganz schwachen Züdfunken, so dass sie im Stand aus geht. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## xenos1 (17. April 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Wer war hier der Simson-Fahrer? Ich will gerade die Simson (S50 mit S51 Motor, oder anderesrum) von meinem Bruder reparieren, nachdem letztes Jahr das Polrad nen Abflug gemacht hat. Jetz bekomm ich aber nur nen ganz schwachen Züdfunken, so dass sie im Stand aus geht. Woran könnte das liegen?



Elektrodenabstand ok oder Zündkerze mal gewechselt? Auch den Kerzenstecker mal wechseln hilft oft und zur Not auch das Zündkabel sowie die Zündspule 
Das wäre zumindest das was ich als erstes kontrollieren würde.


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Elektrodenabstand ok oder Zündkerze mal gewechselt? Auch den Kerzenstecker mal wechseln hilft oft und zur Not auch das Zündkabel sowie die Zündspule
> Das wäre zumindest das was ich als erstes kontrollieren würde.


 
Schwacher Zündfunke? ich geh mal von ner Elektronik aus?

Prüf mal die Spulen unterm Polrad.


----------



## xenos1 (17. April 2013)

Alles schon selbst erlebt bei meiner S51  Wenn irgendwas mit der Zündung nicht funktionieren zu scheint, kommt als erstes ne neue Zündkerze rein, dann ein anderer Stecker. Die beiden haben bei mir schon öfters die Weiterfahrt verwehrt. Letzte Woche erst, alles schien zu funktionieren, Sprit kommt in den Brennraum, Zündfunke kommt und das auch recht kräftig, ging aber trotzdem nicht an. Mit einer anderen Zündkerze funktionierte es tadellos und das obwohl mit der alten Zündkerze ein ganz normaler Zündfunke kam  Keine Ahnung was da los war ist mir auch egal xD


----------



## Heretic (17. April 2013)

So hab meine Erste Tour hinter mir. War Heute am Sorpesee. War schön , Straßen Frei. Keine Nervigen Tracktoren. War echt schön. Nur der Arsch brennt ne bischen 



Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Mit welchen Preisen kann ich eigt rechnen hab zurzeit einiges erst ab 5.000 zB gefunden


 
Naja , ich geh mal davon aus das du jetzt auch nen denkbar ungünstigen Moment getroffen hast.
Der sommer kommt alle wollen fahren. Daher Leute die Ihre Maschine loswerden wollte BEVOr sie ne neue holen. Ziehen ihre Angebote zurück und fahren diesen Sommer , bis sie gegen Winter die Maschine wieder reinstellen.
Anders herum gibts dann noch die Leute die Merken. Ach hey es wird sommer. Ich will odhc ne neue Maschine. Zack sind wieder welche vom Markt weg.

Das ist wie im Supermarkt. Die Ganze woche ist sag ich mal Wasser im Angebot. Tag 1 : Alle läden rappelvoll. 
Es ist bedauerlicher weise so das die Masse nicht vorraus denkt ,an Morgen oder Wochenendesonder. Sie leben im Heute Modus.

Das wird wohl der Hauptgrund sein. Nach was hattest du den jetzt gesucht ? In welchem Gebiet (und Einzug) ? Nur nach Angeboten MIT Drossel gesucht ?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. April 2013)

wie siehts eigt mit der motorrad versicherung aus? wie teuer wäre das


----------



## Metalic (17. April 2013)

Hängt von mehrere Faktoren ab. 
Deine Proztente.
Was für ne Maschine.
Was für ne Versicherung. (Haftpflicht, TK)
Selbstbeteiligung...


----------



## Heretic (17. April 2013)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertue wird bei den Neuen Verträgen diverse Sachen herangezogen, wie viel du letztendlich zahlst.
Wohnort (Stadt; Land) , Alter , Motorrad , PS Hubraum usw...
Natürlich unterscheiden sich die Versicherungen ansich auch. Der eine ist Teurer ersetzt dir aber auch mal nen blinker der andere ist günstiger und macht nix und sowas. (Teil und Vollkasko)

Aber im Großen und Ganzen wirst du wohl so Durchschnittlich bei 250-400 Euro im Jahr landen. Bei meiner Gedrosselten sinds aktuell ~310 im Jahr. (Teilkasko , 100Euro eigenbeteiligung)
Alternativ mal bei nem Vergleichsportal alle daten eingeben und mal ausrechenen lassen. Da bekommste auch ne paar Werte.


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

Jup,das kann man aber bei allen gängigen versicherern online durchspielen, also 5 Tabletten Eigeninitiative einschmeißen und los gehts



Heretic schrieb:


> Aber im Großen und Ganzen  wirst du wohl so Durchschnittlich bei 250-400 Euro im Jahr landen. Bei  meiner Gedrosselten sinds aktuell ~310 im Jahr. (Teilkasko , 100Euro  eigenbeteiligung)
> Alternativ mal bei nem Vergleichsportal alle daten eingeben und mal ausrechenen lassen. Da bekommste auch ne paar Werte.



WOOOT?

Ich bin mit meiner 78PS CBF bei knappen 310€ für ne saison, also 500€ VollK und 0€ TeilK SB.

@Jayceon, damit siehste, dass es sowas von abhängig deiner Umstände ist, dass man da GENERELL keine Aussage über die Kosten treffen kann.


"Was kostet ein Auto?"; "ab 1€-open End"


----------



## Heretic (17. April 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> WOOOT?
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner 78PS CBF bei knappen 310€ für ne saison, also 500€ VollK und 0€ TeilK SB.


 
Wie hast du das den Prozenttechnisch gemacht ? Ich konnte keine Prozente von irgendjemand bekommen und muss mich daher erstmal "einfahren" bei den Versicherungen.


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Wie hast du das den Prozenttechnisch gemacht ? Ich konnte keine Prozente von irgendjemand bekommen und muss mich daher erstmal "einfahren" bei den Versicherungen.


 
Ich weiß doch  hab am Anfang auch über 500€ mit den Konditionen gezahlt^^ Das sollte ja nur ein Beispiel sein, dass man nicht sagen kann, was es kostet.

Genau habe ich jetzte:
- CBF600S 78PS BJ11
- 03-10 (saison)
- Haftpflicht: Regionalklasse N3 SF1 60%
- Kasko: SF 1 100%
- VK 500€/TK 0€
= 312,28€


----------



## Heretic (17. April 2013)

Na ok , dann bin ich shconmal ne bischen erleichtert. Dachte schon jetzt wurd ich hier voll übern Tisch gezogen XD.
Wobei ich mal ganz fix nachgeschaut habe theroretisch könnte ich wechseln, gibt angebote die 50 Euro günstiger sind.


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

Achso, das fehlte noch, mein Versicherer ist die HUK24.


----------



## >ExX< (17. April 2013)

Mein Motorrad läuft über meine mutter und somit ne SF von 14
Honda CBF 600 
Laufleistung pro saison mit 2000km angegeben

Haftpflicht mit TK kostet mich dann nur knapp 200 Taler pro Saison


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Mein Motorrad läuft über meine mutter und somit ne SF von 14
> Honda CBF 600
> Laufleistung pro saison mit 2000km angegeben
> 
> Haftpflicht mit TK kostet mich dann nur knapp 200 Taler pro Saison



2000km? Ernsthaft? Ich fahr ja schon verdammt wenig mit 5000km, wenn du dich da mal nicht verschätzt.


----------



## >ExX< (17. April 2013)

ja, ich muss mal schauen 

lieber erstmal weniger angeben, wenn man dann signifikant drüber kommt kann man denen doch bestimmt bescheid geben oder?^^


----------



## apostoli (17. April 2013)

Km kommen sehr schnell zusammen. Ich dachte ja auch das ich wenig fahre, habe aber die sinnlosen Fahrten nicht einberechnet. Glaub mir, es kommen viele sinnlose Km zusammen. Man will ja mit dem Ding fahren, ob man muss oder nicht... Ich habe meine Mutter 3x in der letzten Woche besucht. Vor dem Moped kamen 3x im Monat zusammen. Hab also schwuppdiwupp 1000 km runter obwohl ich nichts produktives gemacht hab. Also nicht zur Arbeit gefahren oder Erledigungen gemacht.


----------



## Heretic (17. April 2013)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. ^^ Ach das Wetter ist so schön. Zack mit Moped zum Training.
Party. Zack Moped nach dem Motto. Das kannse ehh überall parken ^^ , fallse doch mal was trinks. Inne Innenstadt die teuren Parkgebühren umschiffen. ^^


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ja, ich muss mal schauen
> 
> lieber erstmal weniger angeben, wenn man dann signifikant drüber kommt kann man denen doch bestimmt bescheid geben oder?^^


 
Naja, sobald du drann bist, müssteste nachmelden. Sollte was passieren und du bist im ÜBERkilometer unterwegs, dann droht ne Vertragsstrafe.

Ich hab 7000km im Vertrag angegeben, das is schon so wenig, dass runtergehen auf 5000km nichtsmehr bringt. haste deinen Versicherer mal gefragt ab wann wirklich nen Sprung kommt zur nächsten Kostenstufe?


----------



## Heretic (17. April 2013)

Also bei Verwanten war es zumindestens beim Auto so, dass die Versicherung bis zu 2% abweichung einmalig alle 3 Jahre Toleriert.
Daher schätz ich mal , das das ermessen sache ist. Ob du nachzahlen musst oder Strafe bekommst  und wie viel du drüber sein darfst.
Glaube auch kaum das wegen 50km mehr sich ne Verischerung das antut. Aber fragen kostet ja schleißlich nichts, naja sofern man nicht die Hotline für 5 Euro/min anruft


----------



## >ExX< (17. April 2013)

ne, habe da noch nicht nachgefragt, aber sollte das wohl mal machen^^

ich benutze meine Motorrad nur um Spaß zu haben, also sinnvolle Fahrten werden damit vermutlich nie gemacht


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ne, habe da noch nicht nachgefragt, aber sollte das wohl mal machen^^
> 
> ich benutze meine Motorrad nur um Spaß zu haben, also sinnvolle Fahrten werden damit vermutlich nie gemacht



Und gerade wegen dem letzten punkt werden 2000km nicht reichen.

Richtig ernst wirds ja nur wenn du nen schaden geltend machen willst und schon deutlich drüber bist. Dann wirds teuer.


----------



## >ExX< (17. April 2013)

ja, wenn man wüsste dass nichts passiert wärs völlig egal


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. April 2013)

ich werde einfach ohne versicherung fahren hahaa


----------



## Metalic (17. April 2013)

Schraubst vom PKW das Kennzeichen ab. Das fällt gar nicht auf...


----------



## >ExX< (17. April 2013)

das Kennzeichen würde ich aber auseinandersägen, dann kann man Puzzle spielen


----------



## Metalic (17. April 2013)

Hab mir jetzt mal bei Polo so eine Motorradjeans bestellt. War eh im Angebot. Dazu noch der 5€ Newslettergutschein und hab meine Clubcard Punkte eingelöst. 30 statt 80€ ist doch in Ordnung 

Bewertungen sehen ja auch ganz gut aus. Bin ich ja mal gespannt.
POLO Jeans 69ers blau - Bekleidung - Motorrad-Shop | Polo-Motorrad


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. April 2013)

brauch man auch extra hosen fürs biken  ?


----------



## Metalic (17. April 2013)

Ach Quatsch... Alles nur unnötiges Zeug. Wenn du dich lang machst schützt dich ne normale Jeans beim rutschen über dne Asphalt genauso gut!


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch... Alles nur unnötiges Zeug. Wenn du dich lang machst schützt dich ne normale Jeans beim rutschen über dne Asphalt genauso gut!



Am besten mit vielen nieten, das glüht so schön.


----------



## >ExX< (17. April 2013)

meine Hose müsste jetzt eig auch bald mal ankommen........

KW 16 wurde gesagt, habe die auf der Messe in Dortmund gekauft.......


----------



## Heretic (18. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch... Alles nur unnötiges Zeug. Wenn du dich lang machst schützt dich ne normale Jeans beim rutschen über dne Asphalt genauso gut!



sagte er und rutscht bei 250 sachen auf Rollsplit aus


----------



## the.hai (18. April 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> sagte er und rutscht bei 250 sachen auf Rollsplit aus



Ich war heute sehr vorbildlich mit motorradjacke und handschuhe unterwegs...dazu anzugstoffhose und anzugschuhe 

Deswegen mutier ich zum freizeitfahrer, da gehts nur im vollschutz außer haus.


----------



## mülla1 (18. April 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Am besten mit vielen nieten, das glüht so schön.


 
Eh das nicht lustig  ich bin damals mit so reusch Sommerhandschuhen abgegangen. Die hatten am Handballen so flachnieten. Denke mal das sich das Leder am Lenker nicht durchscheuert. Die Biester sind so heißt geworden ich hab immer noch Narben am Handballen  also niemals was mit nieten kaufen Leute  

So mal was anderes:
Ich hab mal so nebenbei mitbekommen das hier einige an der sorpe, möhnesee etc gefahren sind. Da ich ja aus Paderborn komme und in Soest studiere wollt ich mal fragen ob wir das nicht mal "forenintern" aufziehen wollen  ich kenne ne menge strecken im Sauerland da könnte man sich doch mal gut nen nachmittag nen spässchen machen


----------



## thecroatien (18. April 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> So mal was anderes:
> Ich hab mal so nebenbei mitbekommen das hier einige an der sorpe, möhnesee etc gefahren sind. Da ich ja aus Paderborn komme und in Soest studiere wollt ich mal fragen ob wir das nicht mal "forenintern" aufziehen wollen  ich kenne ne menge strecken im Sauerland da könnte man sich doch mal gut nen nachmittag nen spässchen machen


 
Komme zwar aus Hannover, schließe mich aber auch gern an


----------



## >ExX< (18. April 2013)

Wenns zeitlich passt würde ich mich anschließen


----------



## Metalic (18. April 2013)

mülla hält aber sicherlich ne Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 190


----------



## >ExX< (18. April 2013)

So schnell wäre meine nichtmal bei vmax 

Aber man trifft sich ja eh immer an der nächsten ampel


----------



## Metalic (18. April 2013)

Und an der Ampel kämpfst du dir dann deinen Weg nach vorne mit so einer "Hupe"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pspR5glHNjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mülla1 (18. April 2013)

Eh eh eh ich fahre nen naked bike  Alles über 160 ist echt windig  
Nein macht euch darüber keine sorgen  ich hab die maschine ja noch nicht allzu lange


----------



## moe (18. April 2013)

Kerze für die Simson ist schon ne neue bestellt, Zündspule und LiMa Grundplatte sind noch nicht so alt, die sollten eigentlich ok sein.
Kann da irgendwo Öl in den Motor kommen? Die Mischung passt auf jeden Fall, die ZK ist aber immer voll Öl, wenn ich se ausbau.


----------



## xenos1 (18. April 2013)

Wenn die Kerze verölt ist ist evtl. der Vergaser zu fett abgestimmt, also zu viel Sprit im Gemisch. Da müsste der Vergaser neu eingestellt werden. Gibts genug Anleitungen im Internet 
Ansonsten kann Öl über den linken Wellendichtring/Simmerring in den Brennraum kommen, wenn er undicht wird. Der müsste dann auf jeden Fall gewechselt werden. Mit etwas Geschick aber absolut problemlos und ohne professionelle Hilfe austauschbar  
Oft kann man, sofern der linke Wellendichtring undicht ist auch im Motoröl einen leichten Benzingeruch feststellen. Wenn Öl in den Brennraum reinkann, kann auch Sprit ins Öl. Musst du mal riechen


----------



## the.hai (20. April 2013)

So, gleich gehts los, eine kleine Samstagsrunde...leider wartet ja die Spätschiucht schon um 15uhr am Flughafen auf mich.


----------



## apostoli (20. April 2013)

Um 14 Uhr habe ich Feierabend.  

Sagt mal.... Bekommt hier jemand Fette Prozente bei Polo ???


----------



## Metalic (20. April 2013)

Nur wenn ich genug Punkte auf meiner Clubcard habe


----------



## moe (20. April 2013)

Ich werd mich hüten, mich bei 4°C und Regenschauern aufs Motorrad zu setzen.


----------



## Metalic (20. April 2013)

Hehe... Im Norden heute bis zu elf Stunden Sonne  Es ist zwar kalt, aber trocken und im Windschatten ganz angenehm!
Die ersten Moppedfahrer hatte ich schon hier.


----------



## apostoli (20. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich genug Punkte auf meiner Clubcard habe



Es gibt ja zwischendurch immer mal Aktionen. Da gibt es ja auch mal 20 %. Kann man diese für das komplette Polo Sortiment nutzen? Insbesondere auch für Auspuffanlagen ?


----------



## moe (20. April 2013)

Gerade bei Auspuffanlagen und Anbauteilen lohnt es sich, auch mal bei anderen evtl kleineren Händlern oder in der Bucht zu schauen.
Ich hab meinen Auspuff letztes Jahr bei nem Händler auf eBay fast 40.- billiger bekommen als bei den großen Drei.

Die 20% auf alles Aktionen machen die glaube ich nicht so oft. Meistens halt zu Jahresanfang.


----------



## apostoli (20. April 2013)

Den Auspuff den ich haben will, gibt es in der Bucht nicht. Kleine Händler kenne ich leider nicht. Die Händler meiner Werkstatt bieten den Auspuff auch nicht an. Bin ja überrascht das den Polo neuerdings im Sortiment hat.
Zu Ostern gab es ja 20% bei Polo, da war es mir aber leider nicht bewusst das die den haben. Ist mir heute beim durchstöbern des Katalogs aufgefallen.


----------



## moe (20. April 2013)

Kleine Händler gibts hier.

Was ist es denn fürn Auspuff?


----------



## Metalic (20. April 2013)

Diese 20% Angebote hat Polo eigentlich relativ häufig wie ich finde. Zuletzt an Ostern. Allerdings sind die 20% auch immer an Mindesteinkaufspreise geknüpft. Nur derzeit ist nichts zu holen. Immerhin gibts einen 5€ Gutschein, wenn du dich für den Newsletter anmeldest .


----------



## moe (20. April 2013)

Gelten die nicht immer nur für ne bestimmte Produktsparte, z.B. Handschuhe?
20% *auf alles* gibts afaik nicht so oft.


----------



## apostoli (20. April 2013)

Es ist der Bodis GPC x2 für meine Kawasaki Z750. Der Auspuff kostet 799 Euro. Damit sollte der Mindestbestellwert erreicht sein 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (20. April 2013)

Viel billiger ist der auf Anhieb nicht zu finden. Hier für 775.-.

Schreib doch Polo/Louis mal ne Mail ob bzw. wann die nächste 20% Aktion geplant ist. Villeicht sagts dir einer.


----------



## apostoli (20. April 2013)

Danke für deine Mühe  

Gute Idee. Schreibe Polo mal an...


----------



## Heretic (20. April 2013)

Da ich so nett gebeten wurde bin ich heute nochmal zum Sorpesee gefahren 
2 Maschinen je mit beifahrer. Danach noch selenruhig zur Bevertalspere 
Auf dem Weg dorthin stand ein Fernsehteam. Das hat die Motorrad fahrer an den Kurven gefilmt. 
Sehr Makaber. Einer von denen hat sich als Tod verkleidet und hat sich neben die Strecke gestellt.

Ich habe so die befürchtung das diese Filmmatrial nicht Motorrad Fahrer Freundlich verwendet wird.


----------



## moe (20. April 2013)

Einfach kultiviert vorbei fahren und gut ist. Solchen Idioten am besten gar kein Material geben, dass sie verwenden können.


----------



## apostoli (20. April 2013)

Was meinst du mit kultiviert?? So mit stinkefinger und sooo


----------



## the.hai (20. April 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit kultiviert?? So mit stinkefinger und sooo


 
ne, er meint deinen fahrstil


----------



## moe (20. April 2013)

Im zweiten Gang mit nacktem Arsch vorbei reiten.


----------



## apostoli (20. April 2013)

Bin dabei mir den abzugewöhnen


----------



## mülla1 (22. April 2013)

mist verdammter ich wollte eigentlich am wochenende noch bescheidsagen das ich ins sauerland wollte... das ist aber wegen den ganzen uni sachen ins wasser gefallen  diese woche irgendwer in der gegend unterwegs?


----------



## >ExX< (22. April 2013)

ich 
war heute wieder erndtebrück-> hilchenbach-> lennestadt-> sundern unterwegs


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2013)

Was für eine fährst du?


----------



## Metalic (26. April 2013)

Exx fährt glaube ich ne 600er Honda CBF und mülle ne Super Duke


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2013)

Die superduke ist doxh naked oder? Wie schnell fährt man mit der ohne probleme zu bekommen?


----------



## Metalic (26. April 2013)

Ich meine mülla sagte mal dass er 250? damit packt. Aber hältst nicht lange aus. Bin die Duke noch nie gefahren kann da also nichts zu sagen was eigene Erfahrungen angeht


----------



## Heretic (26. April 2013)

Ich hab ja im gedrosselten zustand bei ca 130 schon das gefühl ich flatter gleich dem hinterman auf die Windschutzscheibe


----------



## Metalic (26. April 2013)

Klamotten zu groß`?


----------



## ich558 (26. April 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Ich hab ja im gedrosselten zustand bei ca 130 schon das gefühl ich flatter gleich dem hinterman auf die Windschutzscheibe



Ich hatte mit meiner ER6 keine Probleme bis 160


----------



## the.hai (26. April 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Ich hab ja im gedrosselten zustand bei ca 130 schon das gefühl ich flatter gleich dem hinterman auf die Windschutzscheibe


 
Damals hatte ich auch nur Textil-Klamotten von Cycle-Spirit und Vanucci. Das geflatter ging mir irgendwann so auf den Sack, da musste ich das Sparschwein schlachten und mit ne schöne Vanucci Leder-Zweiteiler-Kombi zulegen. Ein ganz anderes und schöneres Fahren. Niewieder Textil-Tourer-Klamotten.^^


----------



## exa (27. April 2013)

Hier stand Müll... sry


----------



## Heretic (27. April 2013)

Hab zwar Textil sachen. Liegt aber recht eng an.
Ich schäzte mal meine Größe und sitzposition ist einfach nur schlecht für sowas ^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. April 2013)

Ok  
Kann mir einer ein gutes Motorrad Forum sagen? 
Wo alles drin steht wie so ein teil funktioniert auf was man achten muss bis hin zum Tuning?


----------



## mülla1 (27. April 2013)

Kommt darauf an was du fährst... 
Also wenn du eine GSXR hast dann hier :
www.gsxr-freaks.info 
Da renne ich auch rum  
Bei ktm hier:
www.ktmforum.eu
Da bin ich auch  ansonsten einfach mal googlen und nen bisschen gucken  


@geschwindigkeitsdisskusion:
Ja mit der sd packe ich so gerade die 250.evtl ist noch nen bisschen was drin, das macht aber keine Laune mehr  bin letztens mit dem mopped zur Uni. Das sind 40km Autobahn. Da schaff ich so ca 150 im schnitt. Aber wenn ich ankomme hab ich den stiernacken


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. April 2013)

Ich hab leider noch keines  da ich erst 16 bin der Lappen soll aber mit 17 !72 gleichzeitig mit dem vom Auto angeschafft werden.
Also informier ich mich jetzt schon ein bisschen


----------



## Metalic (27. April 2013)

Foren gibts reichlich. Meistens sind diese aber Hersteller/Modell bezogen. 
Gelistet nach den meisten Beiträgen:
1. kawasaki-ninja-forum.de
2. fireblade-forum.de
3. banditforum.de
4. fzr-forum.de
...

Quelle: "Motorrad News" 4/2013

Habe kein Bock die anderen alle abzutippen!  Schließlich soll auch die Zeitschrift gekauft werden!


----------



## >ExX< (27. April 2013)

Da lob ich mir doch meine scheibe 

Aber meine Textilsachen liegen auch ziemlich eng an, da flattert nix


----------



## Metalic (27. April 2013)

Ach das geht alles. Mein Vater ist für mich letzte Woche mit meiner Maschine zum Lackierer gefahren und hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen, einmal kurz auf der Autobahn aufzudrehen.
Er hatte eine alte Textiljacke an, die ihm mindestens drei Nummern zu groß war. Dazu noch einen Helm der auch zu groß war und einen Rucksack, der nicht gerade motorradtauglich ist. Die 270 gingen trotzdem. Zwar nicht lange, das lag aber an der sich schnell nähernden Autobahnausfahrt.


----------



## thecroatien (27. April 2013)

Wenn heute auch nur mal ein gaaaaaanz wenig die Straßen trocknen würden, dann würde ich ja endlich mal meinen ab heute Offenen Führerschein kosten... Der Bock steht auch schon mit originalen 95 Pferdchen und wartet....

Verdammt, ich hasse dieses Wetter


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. April 2013)

Du glücklicher 
Ich muss noch 4jahre warten bis meiner offen sein wird.


----------



## moe (27. April 2013)

Bei mir sinds noch genau 361 Tage.


----------



## >ExX< (27. April 2013)

Bei mir noch knapp 1 1/2 jahre


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. April 2013)

Ich brauch erstmal den führerschein aber so ungefähr 4 jahre


----------



## the.hai (28. April 2013)

ich hab in ein paar tagen erstmal nen monat "zwangspause"


----------



## Heretic (28. April 2013)

Ich hoffe mal nicht , dass die "Rennleitung" anderer Auffassung als Du war....


----------



## the.hai (28. April 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht , dass die "Rennleitung" anderer Auffassung als Du war....



510 ps und bischen was über 30 zu schnell innerorts, leider ja


----------



## STSLeon (28. April 2013)

80 Km/h innerorts? Da läufste zu Recht. Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, dann wären es nicht nur 4 Wochen...


----------



## >ExX< (28. April 2013)

Mit welchem auto denn?


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2013)

Ich tippe auf einen M5


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf einen M5



Japp der wirds seij hat er doch vorher auch schonmal erwähnt.


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2013)

Ich les hier nie mit.


----------



## >ExX< (28. April 2013)

Aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass man bei der leistung nicht wiederstehen kan draufzulatschen


----------



## xenos1 (28. April 2013)

Das würde ich mit soner Karre aber eher auf der Autobahn machen wollen  Da passiert nichts und man kann sich schön austoben ^^
Aber 80 sind halt verdammt schnell erreicht wenn man genug Leistung hat. Merk ich selbst mit meiner 48PS SV650. Einmal kurz überholen inner Innenstadt und schwupp stehen 80 aufm Tacho. Wenn ausgerechnet dann ein mobiler Blitzer dasteht ists einfach nur verdammtes Pech. Bei nem stationären einfach dumm


----------



## the.hai (28. April 2013)

War kein m5  war ja auch zu schnell und bin da nich stolz drauf, aber es war zu verlockend.

Range rover westminster! Allrad 5.0l v8, ein koloss mit geilen sprintwerten und nen durst wie ne karawane....


----------



## Heretic (28. April 2013)

Alter wie kommt man an sowas  krasse Kutsche


----------



## the.hai (28. April 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Alter wie kommt man an sowas  krasse Kutsche


 
Ich hab die letzten zwei jahre für Hertz gearbeiten  rangerover 5.0L, Jaguar XJ 3.0D, Jag XKR 5.0L Cabrio, 330D Cabrio, S350, Jag XF, 740D, Touareg 3.0D, Infinity FX 3.0D hach das war ne schöne Zeit^^ war cool, wenn so ein ding mal "übrig" war und man es fürn appel und ein ei ausleihen konnte, mit 22/23^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. April 2013)

Also so viel Off-Topic auf einem Haufen lese ich ja echt selten.


----------



## mülla1 (29. April 2013)

Wieso?! Ist nen mopped Fahrer thread und hier geht's um moppeds!? Was davon isn jetzt offtopic?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. April 2013)

Hä ? Guck dir doch einfach mal die Posts vor meinem #2187 an


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2013)

Er meint wegen den autos


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. April 2013)

@ POWER_TO_THE_GROUND : Ich hoffe, ich höre da nicht irgendeinen Unterton mitschwingen. 

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso man das nicht einfach im dazugehörigen Thread klären kann 
Ich finde das ja genau so interessant wie ihr, aber es gibt eben Leute, bei denen es nicht so ist.


----------



## Heretic (29. April 2013)

Achkomm. Nur für den einen Post wo er sagt wo er die Karren herbekommen hat. Das jetzt doch kein Drama. Wenwe jetzt hier groß diskutieren würden dann haste ja recht.


----------



## Klutten (29. April 2013)

Ich glaube eher, dass jetzt der Punkt gekommen ist, wieder auf zwei Räder umzuschwenken.


----------



## Metalic (29. April 2013)

Dann führe ich den Thread mal wieder auf den richtigen Weg.
Diese Saison startet ja sehr spät für mich. Mistwetter und Arbeit...
Aber diese Woche gehts los. Wetter passt, Temperaturen auch fast, Moped glänzt und ist fahrbereit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (29. April 2013)

Apropos glänzen. Womit putzt ihr euer bestes Stück?
Ich spül immer grob mit dem Gartenschlauch vor und putz den Rest mit Spülwasser und nem Schwamm. Allerdings hab ich mir damit meine verchromten Tachobecher zerkratzt. Jetzt werden die wohl endgültig schwarz lackiert. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Plastidip o.ä. gemacht?


----------



## Metalic (29. April 2013)

Mache auch nur mit einem weichen Lappen aus der Küche sauber. Nicht die gelben Schwämme. Einfach einen weichen Stofflappen. Und warmes Wasser mit einem kleinen Spritzer Spüli. Mehr nicht. Eventuell die Scheibe und Spiegel nochmal mit so einen Mikrofasertuch oder einfach nur Küchenpapier damit ich da keine Wasserflecken drauf hab.
Stark angetrocknete Fliegen weiche ich vorher ein, indem ich ein nasses Küchenpapier drauf lege. Und Ölreste von der Kette mach ich mit Petroleum oder Bremsenreiniger weg. Bei letzterem aber Vorsicht! Weiß nicht ob der Lack darunter leidet, daher nicht zu lange wischen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2013)

Was ist das für eine madchine metalic? Sieht aufjedenfall geil aus ich glaub ich kenn einen der hat die gleiche


----------



## the.hai (29. April 2013)

Ich sprüh meine an stark verschmutzten stellen mit verdünntem industriereiniger ein. Nach dem einweichen gehts weiter mit wasserschlauch und montierter waschbürste. Um jegliche wasserflecken dann auszumerzen, wird dann mit leder nachpoliert.
Hatte mit meiner alten maschine mal das pech ne ganz frische strasse lang zu fahren. Danach durft ich mir dieses bitumengummizeug mit schraubenzieher und feinmotorik^10 aus kühler friemeln.

So, genug zum topic ihr flamer


----------



## mülla1 (29. April 2013)

Für meine Maschine nehme ich immer so einen polo mopped Reiniger.. Dann mit nem Lappen und drüber mit dem guten zeug  damit keine wasserflecken übrig bleiben wird dann immer noch abgeledert 
Für die dreckigen Felgen nehme ich immer wd40. Das ist echt das beste was man nehmen kann. Greift den Lack nicht an und löst selbst die fiesesten fettbrocken die von der Kette geflogen kommen  darf man nur nicht direkt auf die Felge sprühen sonst greift man beim nächsten bremsen ordentlich ins leere  (ohne spass ist mir schon passiert das war echt kacke)


----------



## Metalic (30. April 2013)

@power 
Yamaha r1 rn12 mit segelstange. der große Lenker 

Edit: WD40 lese ich häufig dass die Leute das verwenden. Sprühst du nur etwas auf den Lappen und dann die Felgen damit abwischen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. April 2013)

175 ps klingen nicht schlecht ist aber nich gedrosselt bei dir oder?


----------



## Metalic (30. April 2013)

Ne ist nicht gedrosselt. Darf aber auch erst seit diesem Jahr offen fahren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. April 2013)

Ahh du glücklicher.
Wie viel macht die? hast du die neu oder gebraucht gekauft? Wie viel hast hingeblättert?


----------



## Metalic (30. April 2013)

Hab sie letztes Jahr gebraucht von einem Bekannten gekauft. Er hat sie 2005 neu gekauft und ist damit immer ruhig unterwegs gewesen. Also ihm vertrau ich blind was die Maschine angeht. (Kein volles aufreiße bei kaltem Motor z.B) Jetzt stand sie aber die letzten zwei Jahre nurnoch in der Garage und dafür war sie zu schade. 
Wollte mir ja erst etwas kleineres holen aber der Zeitpunkt passte dann einfach und ich hab die R1 gekauft.
Sie hat jetzt 13000km runter und steht da wie fast neu. Fast Originalzustand bis auf den Lenker. Freundschaftspreis war für mich knappe 5k. 
Spitze macht sie original knappe 300 Sachen. Mit dem Lenker wirds aber recht ungemütlich. Man muss sich doch schon sehr sehr klein machen aber 280 ist damit auch möglich. Auch wenns nicht lange geht


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. April 2013)

Und das hast du schon ausprobiert oder wie?


----------



## mülla1 (30. April 2013)

Jap einfach auf nen Lappen und dann damit durch die Felge wischen. Geht echt super und greift nix an. Zusätzlich bekommst auch noch eine hauchdünne Schutzschicht für den nächsten Schmutz der geflogen kommt  
Hab das bei der gixxer immer gemacht. Die weissen Felgen hat man sonst kaum sauber bekommen. Also hab ich alles durchprobiert und das kam dabei raus  

Ach 300 zu fahren ist mit so einer maschine ja nicht besonders schwer.. Ohren anlegen und los geht's. Hält man ja eh nicht lange durch  
Schnellste was ich gefahren bin war ne mv agusta.. Die rennen noch etwas schneller als die japanischen Sportler. Laut GPS 312km/h.. Aber spass macht das nicht mehr


----------



## Metalic (30. April 2013)

Kann man eigentlich eh nur auf der Autobahn kurz mal so stark aufdrehen. Und Autobahn fahren mag ich ned


----------



## ich558 (30. April 2013)

Deine R1 ist ein 2005er Modell  Wusste gar nicht das dir da schon so gut ausgeschaut haben muss ich mich auch mal um wie umschauen


----------



## Metalic (30. April 2013)

Yamaha eben


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. April 2013)

Ui nee 300 oder 200 muss ich ned haben... o.O
Joa hübsch sieht die schon iwie aus, aber wie fährt die sich, ist doch die große Frage... 

@ich558: dein Spritmonitor Link in der Sig funzt nicht...


----------



## Heretic (30. April 2013)

@Kamikaze-Kaki : Spritmonitor.de scheint aktuell komplett down zu sein. Vermutlich wartungen.

@Metalic: Nette Karre. Wie groß bist du ungefähr. Kannste gut drauf sitzen ? Sieht auf den Bildern recht groß aus. Würde mir auch gefallen die Karre ^^

aso und viel spaß damit ne ^^ und nicht zu schnell fahrn


----------



## the.hai (30. April 2013)

Hmmm, R1 und Chopperlenker  neee^^ ich habs eingesehn, dass ich mit 1,9m einfach nich auf so ein ding gehöre.


----------



## Metalic (30. April 2013)

Bin nur 1,74m groß. Ideale Größe für das Motorrad


----------



## >ExX< (30. April 2013)

Ich habe eben mal auf ner 125er gesessen.
Eine Yamaha TZR 125 war das.

Alter Falter ist das klein 
Aber ab 7000 geht das Ding richtig gut


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. April 2013)

Sportmotorräder sind wie ich weiß ja auch von 160-180 ideal und nicht 2m


----------



## >ExX< (30. April 2013)

ja leider.

Ich werde wohl immer bei Tourern bleiben müssen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. April 2013)

Wenn du nicht im geradeaus fahren schon am Boden schleifen willst: Ja


----------



## ich558 (30. April 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ui nee 300 oder 200 muss ich ned haben... o.O
> Joa hübsch sieht die schon iwie aus, aber wie fährt die sich, ist doch die große Frage...
> 
> @ich558: dein Spritmonitor Link in der Sig funzt nicht...


 
Bei mir schon aber extra für dich 
Detailansicht: Kawasaki - Er6N ABS - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## the.hai (30. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ja leider.
> 
> Ich werde wohl immer bei Tourern bleiben müssen


 
Keine sorge, es gibt auch Moppeds für ausgewachsene Menschen^^ dannm uss mal halt zu äteren supersportlern greifen. vergleich mal die abmaße der 2005 fireblabe mit der aktuellen, die entwicklung verteh ich nicht.

deshalb bleibt für mich ja auch die haya oder vfr1200 der traum


----------



## >ExX< (30. April 2013)

Aber das sind dann auch wieder so kolosse 

Die VFR hat aber auch irgendnen komisches getriebe oder?


----------



## the.hai (30. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber das sind dann auch wieder so kolosse
> 
> Die VFR hat aber auch irgendnen komisches getriebe oder?


 
es gibt sie AUCH als automatik jup


----------



## >ExX< (1. Mai 2013)

Achso, dachte die gibts nicht als schalter


----------



## the.hai (1. Mai 2013)

so, wer dreht mit mir heute ne runde?

Berliner und speckgürtelbewohner zugehört!


----------



## moe (1. Mai 2013)

@Exx und hai: Wie wärs mit umbauen, wenn ihr nicht draufpasst? Heck höher legen, andere Rastenanlage, Sitzbank umpolstern lassen, anderer Lenker,... Dann passen auch 1,90m Leute auf ne R1. 

Ich würde heute gerne ne Runde drehen, bin aber erst um 6 vom Maibaumstellen heimgekommen und mein Alkoholpegel erlaubt mir wohl noch nicht zu fahren.  Außerdem nervt der Auspuff extrem, wenn man Schädelweh hat.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Mai 2013)

joa, meinst du das bringt so viel mit dem umbauen?


----------



## the.hai (1. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> @Exx und hai: Wie wärs mit umbauen, wenn ihr nicht draufpasst? Heck höher legen, andere Rastenanlage, Sitzbank umpolstern lassen, anderer Lenker,... Dann passen auch 1,90m Leute auf ne R1.
> 
> Ich würde heute gerne ne Runde drehen, bin aber erst um 6 vom Maibaumstellen heimgekommen und mein Alkoholpegel erlaubt mir wohl noch nicht zu fahren.  Außerdem nervt der Auspuff extrem, wenn man Schädelweh hat.


 
der radstand bleibt mini, der korpus auch. selbst wenn man nach den umbauten "bequem" drauf sitzen könnte, dann wäre es immer noch der hulk aufm pocketbike^^

komilitone von mir hat ne r6, dem passt die auch mit 176cm, man muss es einfach einsehn 

P.S. wir soll man sich denn so ein Ding kaufen? rennmaschiene probefahren, unbequem...dann kaufen und hoffen, dass es nach weiteren 1000€ umbauten besser wird. wenn das nicht klappt haste ne umgebaute, die so keiner brauch^^

schwierig, deshalb ja haya und vfr, die passen super, jedenfalls mir


----------



## Fireb0ng (1. Mai 2013)

Hey ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort. Bei mir hat heute der KM Zähler aufgegeben, habt oder hattet ihr auch schon so ein Problem???

Is ne Kawa ZR 7 naked, Tacho Tageskilometer und Drehzahl funktioniert jedoch einwandfrei.
Die Meter drehen sich zwar weiter aber die 26999 springt nicht auf 27000 um bin heute circa 200km gefahren
aufgefallen war es mir bei der Heimfahrt, dort hatte ich nochmal den Tagestrip auf null gedreht.

Bei google habe ich auch noch keine direkte Hilfe bekommen, aber ich werde weiter suchen.

Gruß


----------



## moe (1. Mai 2013)

Ist doch gut, aktive Wertsteigerung. 
Ich denk mal, da hat die Tachomechanik nen Schlag weg. Schon mal im ZR-7 Forum geschaut?


Wenn man mit den "Ausmaßen" unbedingt ne R1 o.ä. fahren will, führt wohl kein Weg dran vorbei, etwas an Tank und Rahmen zu ändern. Da hilft auch nur der Austausch mit Leuten, die das selbe Problem haben. Einfach so kaufen und hoffen, dass man die passend hingebastelt kriegt ist auch quatsch.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> so, wer dreht mit mir heute ne runde?
> 
> Berliner und speckgürtelbewohner zugehört!


 Wo ging es denn so lang?


----------



## apostoli (2. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wo ging es denn so lang?



Ja... Bist du gefahren? Ich hatte am 1. um 6 Uhr morgens Feierabend, dann musste ich nen Freund beim Möbel schleppen helfen. Wär viel lieber ne runde gecruised...


----------



## the.hai (2. Mai 2013)

Naja, da mir die motorisierte Begleitung für nen Überlandtrip gefehlt hat, ging es lieber zum Terror-Glotzen in Berlin.

Durch Schöneweie (Demo), Kaffeetrinken im Freischwimmer-Kreuzberg und danach noch Menschenaufläufe 2.0 am Kotti, Görli usw.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2013)

Gestern wurde mal garnicht gefahren, aber dafür die Kleene auf Hochglanz poliert.
Geschwaschen, ein bissel gewachst, nen Tropfen Öl auf die Schlösser getröpfelt und sogar Kleinvieh mit ner ollen Zahnbürste entfernt. ;D
Kommendes WE gehts evtl. mal ausnahmsweise wieder Richtung Norden.
Hat einer von euch auch schonmal so ein Fahrsicherheitstraining (Kurven- oder Intensivtraining) vom ADAC gemacht?


----------



## moe (2. Mai 2013)

Gemacht noch nicht, aber ich hab hier nochn Gutschein für eines liegen. Werd ich wohl auch demnächst irgendwann mal machen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Mai 2013)

Kennt ihr eine internet seite woman etwas über motorräder erfahren kann und lernen kann wie es funktioniert und wie man es auseinanderzubauen hat?


----------



## STSLeon (2. Mai 2013)

motorradonline hat solche technikspezials drin. Für das Auseinanderbauen würde ich das Werkstatthandbuch empfehlen, wenn es um einen bestimmten Typ geht.


----------



## the.hai (2. Mai 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eine internet seite woman etwas über motorräder erfahren kann und lernen kann wie es funktioniert und wie man es auseinanderzubauen hat?



Reperaturhandbücher  gibs eigentlich zu allem.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Mai 2013)

learning by doing

ich würde am besten erstmal mit was kleinem anfangen.
wie zum beispiel ne mofa oder so.

alles schön fummelig und im prinzip doch alles gleich


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2013)

Apropo Umbauen....
Ich plane einen Superbikelenker an meine 6f zu montieren bzw. montierern zu lassen.
Wie schwer ist das?
Weiß das einer?
Handbuch kaufen und selber fummeln oder doch das ganze für 60 € oder so in ner Werkstatt machen lassen?


----------



## >ExX< (2. Mai 2013)

ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt noch nie damit beschäftigt.
Aber ich denke das kann zuhause machen.

Müsste ja nur die ganzen Bedienelemente abgezogen werden, Lenkerböcke lösen, runter mit dem ding, neuen Lenker drauf und die Griffe etc. wieder dran


----------



## moe (2. Mai 2013)

Wenn dir einer das für 60 Öre macht, dann lass ihn machen. 

Im Prinzip musst du nur den alten abmontieren, den neuen drauf und die Löcher für die Bedienelemente und Kabeldurchführungen bohren.
btw: Schrauberhandbuch ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## Metalic (2. Mai 2013)

Bei meiner R1 musste auch zusätzlich noch die Scheibe zurecht geschnitten werden. Für 60€ würde ich persönlich mir den Aufwand nicht geben und es lieber machen lassen. Ich bin nun aber auch kein Profi-SChrauber.


Ps. Heute war meine erste richtige Ausfahrt. Das erste Mal mit der R1 unterwegs und Spaß gehabt. Auch wenn es nur Landstraße ist und ich eh nicht fahre wie ein Bekloppter. Als die Straßen leer waren musste ich mir die Beschleunigung einmal kurz geben.  Wahnsinn was da drin steckt!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Wenn dir einer das für 60 Öre macht, dann lass ihn machen.
> 
> Im Prinzip musst du nur den alten abmontieren, den neuen drauf und die Löcher für die Bedienelemente und Kabeldurchführungen bohren.
> btw: Schrauberhandbuch ist nie verkehrt.


 Bohren.... oje.... oki ich lasse das machen... 
Dann werde ich die Tage einfach nochmal nen paar Werkstätten anschreiben und abgleichen.
Danke für die Antworten und weiterhin schöne Mopedzeit gewünscht!


----------



## >ExX< (2. Mai 2013)

Ist das nen Alu Lenker?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2013)

Stahl oder Alu... ich bin noch unentschlossen.
Alu kann wohl gemein vibrieren, wenn ich keine neuen Gewichte für die Enden dazukaufe.
Warum die Frage?


----------



## moe (2. Mai 2013)

Warscheinlich genau deswegen. 
Wenn Alu, dann auf jeden Fall Lenkerendgewichte. Ich hab zwar nur den Ori Stahllenker drauf, trotzdem vibriert der mit subjektiv weniger und die Maschine lässt sich besser handeln als ohne. Die Alulenkerfraktion in unserer Truppe will auch nicht mehr ohne.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Mai 2013)

Ne, hab gefragt wegen korrosion wenn man nen loch reinbohrt.
Musst ja wieder versiegelt werden

Mit dem vibrieren wusste ich gar nicht.

Aber bei Alu braucht man ja kein rostschutz dann^^


----------



## the.hai (2. Mai 2013)

Gutes edelstahl korrodiert auch nich. Mir würde es gegen die schrauberehre gehn, sowas billigiges machen zu lassen. Meine 600er sieht nur zur insp. Die werkstatt. Scheibe, steuergerät, bugspoiler und kühlergrill wird/wurde selbst angebait. Das hängt natürlich davon ab, ob du schraubet, fahrer oder beides bist.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Mai 2013)

Sonntag gehts wahrscheinlich wieder los 

Und diesmal gehts mal nicht zum sorpesee  
In die entgegengesetzte richtung


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Mai 2013)

Hmmm wegen Rost mache ich mir weniger Sorgen.
Der ab Werk verbaute Lenker sollte ja auch Stahl sien und da rostet nichtmal ansatzweise was.
Die Kleine steht ja auch nie im Regen.
Dann wird wohl der Stahllenker.
An diesen hier dachte ich:
LSL Superbike-Lenker mit ABE / TÜV - Louis - Motorradbekleidung & Motorradzubehör


----------



## thecroatien (3. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hmmm wegen Rost mache ich mir weniger Sorgen.
> Der ab Werk verbaute Lenker sollte ja auch Stahl sien und da rostet nichtmal ansatzweise was.
> Die Kleine steht ja auch nie im Regen.
> Dann wird wohl der Stahllenker.
> ...


 


Also, selber machen ist ohne großen Aufwand zu erledigen.

Lenker, ob Alu oder Stahl, mag geschmackssache sein. Ich selber benutzte bisher Stahllenker.

Du brauchst bei Lenker Wechsel in den meisten Fällen neue Griffe (Tante Luo. fürn 10er)
Genauso wie Lenkerendengewichte(ebenfalls Tante Lou. fürn 10er), da meistens die Klemmböcke für diese im Origininal Lenker fest geschweißt sind.


Die Aufhnahmen für die Armaturen brauchst du nicht bohren. Du kannst an den Armaturen die Pins vorsichtig mit einer Feile dezimieren, und umwickelst den Lenker an den Stellen der Aufnahme mit Gewebeband, 1-2 Lagig.

Danach hält das auch, Klemmung wird ja nun eh erzeugt 

Lass es für jemand ungeübten, 1-2 Stunden Arbeit sein, aber dafür hast du auch was gelernt 

Außerdem macht selber machen immer mehr Spaß, und wenn jemand fragt, dann steht man hinter seiner eigenen Arbeit


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Mai 2013)

Hättest du denn eine Empfehlung für mich für neue Griffe und Lenkerendgewichte?
Es muss auch nicht unbedingt das billigste sein, aber ich weiß nicht, welche was taugen.
Hübsch dürfen die ja auch sein. 
Ich schaue mir das mal an, wie gerade alles am Lenker befestigt ist und denke dann nochmal darüber nach...
Danke schonmal für die Erklärung.
Was hast du denn umgebaut?
Also hast du pratische Erfahrung, ja?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2013)

Ich war schon bei einem ADAC-Fahrtraining und es hat mir soo unglaublich viel gebracht, obwohl ich nur Beifahrer war !


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Mai 2013)

Sozius beim Kurventraining oder was habt ihr da so gemacht? 
Bei Bremsübungen hast du doch sicher am Rücken des Fahrers geklebt!? 
Haha wie kommt man denn darauf.

Ah noch ein Berliner!
Auch in Linthe, oder?


----------



## thecroatien (3. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Sozius beim Kurventraining oder was habt ihr da so gemacht?
> Bei Bremsübungen hast du doch sicher am Rücken des Fahrers geklebt!?
> Haha wie kommt man denn darauf.
> 
> ...



Also, erstmal solltest du überlegen, was dich Salopp gesagt an deinem Lenker stört.
Du bekommst die Lenker in verschiedenen Breiten, höhen Krümmungen etc. Ich kann gleich mal schauen was ich für einen habe.
Klar, breiter muss er sein. Soll der Lenker höher? Tiefer? Außen eher zum Tank hingehen, oder soll es doch ne Streetbar (Fast gerade Stange) sein?

Befestigungen sind in der Regel folgender weise:

Hebelage dürfte einmal pro seite mit SChraube und 6 Kant-Kopf geklemmt seint. Schalter Armatur in der Regel mit 2-4 Kreuzschlitz schrauben pro Seite.

Dann hast du noch die Lenker-Klemmung, das sind meistens 4 SChrauben mit Inbus Kopf 

Praktische Erfahrung durchaus...Momentan kann ich mir hier vor Moppeds zum schrauben nicht retten... 
Sind aber zum Glück nicht alle meine...

Adac Training ist sehr empfehlenswert, habe ich letztes Jahr auch gemacht. Top Trainer, und einfach mal Platz zum ausprobieren, unter Anleitung


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Mai 2013)

Na der Lenker ist zu schmal. Ich greife intuitiv sehr weit außen schon bis auf die Enden, um in den Kurven ein besseres Handling zu bekommen.
Davon abgesehen greife ich irgendwie verkrampft/ verwinkelt. Ich bin ja nicht die einzige mit dem Problem, wenn ich so das Inet durchstöbere.
Und zu guter letzt soll die "Stange" etwas runter.
Ich saß schon mal auf einer umgebauten ER-6f und daher bin ich nun sicher, dass es dieser mit diesen Ausmaßen werden soll.
Letztens saß ich erst wieder auf der kleinen Honda Hornet (600er) und da empfand ich das Handling, die Sitzposition und Fahrgefühl um einiges angenehmer.
Da ich mir nun aber keine kleine Hornet kaufen kann, soll es ein Lenkerumbau werden.
Da Ende diesen Monats eh die 18k Inspektion und der TÜV anstehen, wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, es wenigstens mal zu versuchen?
Zu Not lasse ich das dann wohl direkt mitmachen, wenn ichs nicht hinbekomme.
Also muss ich nun neue Gtiffe und Enden anscheind auch kaufen?


----------



## thecroatien (3. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Na der Lenker ist zu schmal. Ich greife intuitiv sehr weit außen schon bis auf die Enden, um in den Kurven ein besseres Handling zu bekommen.
> Davon abgesehen greife ich irgendwie verkrampft/ verwinkelt. Ich bin ja nicht die einzige mit dem Problem, wenn ich so das Inet durchstöbere.
> Und zu guter letzt soll die "Stange" etwas runter.
> Ich saß schon mal auf einer umgebauten ER-6f und daher bin ich nun sicher, dass es dieser mit diesen Ausmaßen werden soll.
> ...


 

Hehe, klar nachfragen kann man. Aber ich denke so eine Werkstatt nimmt sich alleine mal fürs Material 150€

Mit den gennanten Kriterien solltest du dir am besten bei einem der Großen Ausstatter die Lenker mal angucken.
Kosten liegen ca.
Lenker 50€ ink. ABE
Griffe 10€ (die Einfach, finde ich persöhnlich sehr angenehm)
Lenkerenden ink. Klemm Gummis und schrauben. 10€

Hier mal ein kleiner Leitfaden :Honda Hornet - Lenker gelungen wechseln

Nur die Sache mit dem Bohren würde ich wie erwähnt überspringen. Alles kein Hexenschuss

Griffe könntest du auch behalten. Aber die musst du heile vom Lenker herunter bekommen 
Bei Montage der neuen z.B. etwas Spüli drunter, das trocknet auch schnell weg.

Ansonsten Tour nach Hannover machen, dann zeig ich dir das


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2013)

Spüli find ich nicht so gut, da bleiben doch immer Reste drunter. Mit Haarspray hab ich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Einfach Griffe von innen einsprühen, Lenker von außen, schnell draufschieben und wenns trocken ist, klebts auch noch.


----------



## mülla1 (3. Mai 2013)

Jap so wie moe das gesagt hat geht es top! Das härtet auch schön aus und dann isses schön fest 
Alternativ geht auch bremsenreiniger. Nur halt ohne den selbstklebenden Effekt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Mai 2013)

Oki dann werde ich erstmal Louis/ Polo ansteuern und mir mich für einen endgültigen Lenker + evtl. Griffe etc. entscheiden.
Vor Ort kann ich mich ja auch schonmal durchfragen, was die so empfehlen und einen Eindruck sammeln.
Klingt eigentlich garnicht mal so schwer.
Ich habe halt nur etwas Respekt davor, weil ja irgendwie alles vom Lenker beim Fahren abhängt und wenn sich dann bei über 100 Sachen anfängt der Lenker zu bewegen...  

Tja dann danke schonmal für die Tipps und weiterhin ein schöne Mopedsaison gewünscht! 

Edit: ich habe vorhin einen klasse Thead rund um die kleinen Kawas und deren Lenkerumbau gefunden. 
-> http://www.er-6n-forum.de/11098-welchen-lenker-habt-ihr-verbaut.html


----------



## ich558 (4. Mai 2013)

Wie siehst mit nem neuen Auspuf für die f aus?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Mai 2013)

Haha.
Nein ganz ehrlich, verliebt habe ich mich nicht in das Möppi.
Ich werde nur den Lenker umbauen und die kleine fahren bis was neues kommt oder es nicht mehr geht...
Ein paar km auf der kleinen Honda Hornet oder der nackten Bayerin (F800R) haben mir gezeigt wofür mein Herz schon eher schlägt.

Ihr habt mich nun übrigens überzeugt. Morgen oder kommende Wochen werde ich mir den Lenker etc. kaufen dann schonmal den TÜV und Inspektionstermin besorgen und ein paar Tage davor dann denn Umbau selbst in Angriff nehmen. Wenn das nicht klappt, kann ichs ja immernoch richten lassen, aber ich bekomme sicher Unterstützung beim Umbau.
Schwerer als am PC rumschrauben kanns wohl nicht sein und wenn mir der TüV Prüfer dann kurz darauf noch sein okay gibt, ist ja alles supi.
Hauptsache ich schaffe das alles bis zum 31.05. 
Dann gehts nämlich in Linthe beim ADAC 5 Stunden lang mächtig rund. 
Ich werde auch mal ein paar vorher nacher Fotos vom Umbau machen.
Der Originallenker ist wirklich scheußlich und erst recht wenn man zwischendurch oder davor andere Sachen gefahren ist.
Fakt is: ich mag mitlerweile ganz klar die Nackten Kurverreißer!
Mit der Erfahrung kommt die Erkenntnis.


----------



## the.hai (4. Mai 2013)

Man muss halt klar unterscheiden, zwischen traummotorrad und finanzierbares Motorrad^^

die cbf600 ist super was P/L angeht, bin auch voll zufrieden. die 1000er häts mir aber mehr angetan wegen buischen mehr bumms. die kostet aber schon das doppelte im unterhalt. an haya und vfr1200 gar nicht zu denken^^

Nackte sind für mich nur noch zum angucken. das windet einfach ab 1ßß zu dolle.


----------



## apostoli (4. Mai 2013)

Das kann ich bestätigen. Es windet verdammt Dolle. Meine nächste wird ne verkleidete. In 2-3 Jahren


----------



## ich558 (4. Mai 2013)

Und ich mich jetzt dagegen entschieden heuer eine neue Maschine zu kaufen. Vielleicht wirds nächstes Jahr was mit einer gebrauchten R1, CbR oder ein Modell von Aprillia


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Mai 2013)

Alles nette motorräder.  die sind doch im winter eher billiger oder?


----------



## apostoli (4. Mai 2013)

Nein nicht wirklich. Die Preise sind relativ stabil. Da die meisten ja im Winter kaufen. Ging mir im Oktober auch so. Dachte ein Schnäppchen zu machen. Nichts da. Nicht mal der Händler wollte handeln


----------



## the.hai (5. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich. Die Preise sind relativ stabil. Da die meisten ja im Winter kaufen. Ging mir im Oktober auch so. Dachte ein Schnäppchen zu machen. Nichts da. Nicht mal der Händler wollte handeln



Ein bischen variieren tuts aber noch. Gerade von privat sind die preise gegen jahresende niedriger als am jahresanfang. Beim händler spielts keine rolle.

Neue Frage, was verbrauchen eure so? vorallem Exx seine PC38 würde mich interessieren.

Ich hab heute auf 300km/15L gebraucht. Dabei war alles, innerorts, landstrasse und 200 auf der autobahn.

-5l/100km CBF600SA PC 43


----------



## >ExX< (5. Mai 2013)

Habe heute mal gemerkt dass der vorderreifen blank ist.

Ich meine der hatte beim kauf noch 2 oder 3 mm über der marke.
Aber bin auch bisher nur so 1300km gefahren.


----------



## the.hai (5. Mai 2013)

Weißte wieviel km die gummis gelaufen sind jetzte?

Und der verbrauch der pc38 interessiert mich


----------



## Heretic (6. Mai 2013)

> Hauptsache ich schaffe das alles bis zum 31.05.
> Dann gehts nämlich in Linthe beim ADAC 5 Stunden lang mächtig rund.


 
Nadann mal viel spaß. Ich hab nun endlich vom ADAC den Gutschein bekommen. Mit dem man einmal kostenlos teilnehmen darf. 
Mal kucken ob ich jemanden ueberreden kann als sozius beifahrer mitzukommen


----------



## >ExX< (6. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:
			
		

> Weißte wieviel km die gummis gelaufen sind jetzte?
> 
> Und der verbrauch der pc38 interessiert mich



Das müsste ich mal nachschauen wann die pellen neu gekommen sind.
Aber sowas steht ja nicht im checkheft oder?

Verbrauch würde ich mal so auf 5l schätzen aber das muss ich noch ausprobieren ^^
Habe ja aber auch die drossel deshalb etwas weniger


----------



## the.hai (6. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Habe ja aber auch die drossel deshalb etwas weniger


 
Bei mir war es fast umgekehrt, weil man einfach öfter Vollgas gefahren ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Mai 2013)

Tragen denn hier zufällig noch mehr Leute ihre Betankungen bei Sprimonitor ein?
Ich finde das iwie super interessant.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Mai 2013)

@hai: stimmt, wird ja nur weniger luft angesaugt.

Mal schauen.

Also spritmonitor habe ich nicht, ist mir zu viel viel aufwand


----------



## the.hai (6. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ebenfalls nich so der Freund davon, einfach zuviel Gefriemel^^

Ich tank oft über Kanister, wo ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wieviel genau drinne war. usw usw.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Mai 2013)

Ich stelle auch nichtmal den tages kilometerzähler wieder auf null.
Ich weis nochnichtmal wie das geht, aber  ehrlich gesagt interessierts mich nichtmal


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Tragen denn hier zufällig noch mehr Leute ihre Betankungen bei Sprimonitor ein?
> Ich finde das iwie super interessant.


 
hier, ich. meine Kawa:
Detailansicht: Kawasaki - GPZ 900R - Spritmonitor.de
über den Usernamen kannst meine anderen Fahrzeuge normal auch noch einsehen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Mai 2013)

Ich finde das macht Spaß, aber von Anfang an habe ich das ja auch nicht gemacht.
Ich notiere mir immer nur den Gesamtzählerstand auf dem Kassenbeleg und trage das dann halt zu Hause ein.
Den 1. Zähler bis zur nächsten Betankung setze ich dann auch jedes mal zurück und den zweiten dachte ich mir so je Reifenwechsel oder Saison, mal schauen.

Danke computertod!


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2013)

du hast 2 zurücksetzbare Kilometerzähler? ich hab nur einen Tourenkilometerzähler...


----------



## Metalic (6. Mai 2013)

Ich schau mal beim nächsten tanken was dir r1 so braucht. Rechne aber mit mindestens 8l auf 100km. Ich lass mich mal überraschen. 
Ist halt ein Hobby und da ist mir der Sprit fast egal.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Mai 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> du hast 2 zurücksetzbare Kilometerzähler? ich hab nur einen Tourenkilometerzähler...


 Ja die kleine Kawa hat 3 Zähler: 1 Gesamt-km und 2x Touren-km.
Den 1. setze ich je Betankung zurück und den 2. habe ich das letzte mal beim Reifenwechsel einfach resettet.
Das Cockpit ist komplett digital. 
Also ich finds etwas hässlich (und wirkt billig), aber das scheint ja immer mehr in Mode zu kommen bei den Japanern!?

Ach mal so am Rande: heute werden (Alu)Lenker + Griffe + Gewichte abgeholt. 
Freue mich und zwischen dem flat und dem normalen Superbike-Lenker von LSL gabs optisch kaum einen Unterschied, also isses der normale geworden, weil nur der auch eine ABE hat.


----------



## mülla1 (6. Mai 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich schau mal beim nächsten tanken was dir r1 so braucht. Rechne aber mit mindestens 8l auf 100km. Ich lass mich mal überraschen.
> Ist halt ein Hobby und da ist mir der Sprit fast egal.


 
Ach 8 Liter glaub ich nicht.. Selbst diese Tausender können recht genügsam sein  das verbrauchst du nur wenn du mal richtig die Sporen gibst  
Wenn du ne Zweizylinder hast sieht das anders aus. Die superduke gilt unter denen auch noch als richtiger Säufer  und ich verbrauche mit der so im schnitt 8liter. Wenn ichs aber richtig knallen lasse auch mal locker 10 

Btw hab auch 2 tageskilometerzähler  stelle die immer abwechselnd beim tanken zurück. So weiss ich immer was ich bei der letzten Füllung verbraten hab


----------



## Metalic (6. Mai 2013)

Ich Tank nachher mal und baller 100km durch. Bin ich mal gespannt. Auf jeden Fall fährt sie sich so geil!  Fast egal welcher Gang. Wenn man da am Hahn dreht treibt das Ding nach vorne. Und ist dabei noch deutlich angenehmer zu fahren als die 600er XT die ich vorher hatte.


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2013)

meine will, zumindest jetzt im gedrosselten Zustand, gedreht werden, unter 4k Touren geht da nicht viel, darüber schiebt sie für 34 PS allerdings ganz ordentlich  leider ist aber bei ~7k Touren ende...


----------



## Metalic (6. Mai 2013)

Meine XT war ähnlich. Du musste ich drehen und schalten wie ein Bekloppter. Hatte nicht einmal einen Drehzahlmesser. 
Dafür geht die große jetzt bei 7k erst richtig los.


----------



## moe (6. Mai 2013)

Meine Bandit braucht ziemlich genau 6 Liter. Allerdings dreh ich die auch nicht so oft über 8k, weil dann dank dem Singvogel einfach nix mehr kommt. Hochschalten bringt da mehr.


----------



## mülla1 (6. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Meine Bandit braucht ziemlich genau 6 Liter. Allerdings dreh ich die auch nicht so oft über 8k, weil dann dank dem Singvogel einfach nix mehr kommt. Hochschalten bringt da mehr.


 
Pass mal auf wenn die Drossel raus ist dann gehst du auch gut und gerne mal in die fünfstelligen rein  ab 8000 machts bei der Bandit erst so richtig Laune.. Da setzt die nochmals ordentlich zum Sprint an


----------



## moe (6. Mai 2013)

N Kumpel von mir hat genau die selbe, aber offen. Der hat mir das auch schon gesagt. Das glaub ich auch, wenn bei 9,5k die Höchstleistung anliegt.
Ich hab echt keine Lust mehr, nochn Jahr mit der Drossel zu fahren... -.- Man gewöhnt sich so schnell an 34 mickrige PS.


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub ich beende diesen Winter die Tierquälerei bei mir  wieder


----------



## apostoli (6. Mai 2013)

Hab heute nach 291 km getankt. Passten 15 L rein und komme somit auf einen Verbrauch von 5,15 l / 100 km


----------



## mülla1 (6. Mai 2013)

Puhh das sind ja herrliche Verhältnisse  fährst du noch gedrosselt?
Ich kann mich nach max 170km wieder an die tanke stellen -.-


----------



## the.hai (6. Mai 2013)

Apos drosselung sitz ind der rechten hand


----------



## apostoli (6. Mai 2013)

Hahahahahaha ja genau. Ich selber bin die Drossel  immerhin hab ich schonmal auf 210 beschleunigt  werde immer mutiger


----------



## thecroatien (6. Mai 2013)

Ich habe heute auf dem Wegnachhause einen Abstecher über die AB gemacht... wollte ja nun irgendwie doch wissen was sie macht...

Nääääääääääääääää, ist zwar ganz lustig, sehr schnell, aber Spaß machen tuts auch nur einmal hin...

Das Wind gezetere am Helm etc. ist doch nicht auszuhalten


----------



## the.hai (6. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Hahahahahaha ja genau. Ich selber bin die Drossel  immerhin hab ich schonmal auf 210 beschleunigt  werde immer mutiger



Im freien Fall? 210 auf ner unverkleideten, uiuiui^^ viel schneller kann sie doch dann garnicht mehr oder?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Mai 2013)

Meine Güte, also ab ca. 150 fliegt mir schon der Kopf weg... 
Das nenn ich kein schönes Moped fahren...
Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht was ich schon max. gefahren bin, weil wenn dann wars wohl nur mal beim Überholen...


----------



## >ExX< (7. Mai 2013)

Bei mir wars laut taco gerade mal 143.
Aber ich hab ja ne scheibe


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Mai 2013)

Öh, ich ja auch, aber die hält nur alles bis Schulterhöhe ab...
Also 150 empfinde ich zumindest schon als Folter für den Kopf.
Mit ner richtig nackten isses sicher Horror, wenn der ganze Wind noch auf den Oberkörper knallt...
Ab ca. 160 scheint die kleine 6f eh nimmer richtig zu ziehen, aber reicht ja auch.


----------



## mülla1 (7. Mai 2013)

also ich finde das geht eigentlich. du fährst ne er6-f oder?  da bist du doch noch echt gut geschützt.. 
mir ist immer aufgefallen das ich mit der gsx-r so gut wie immer zu schnell war. 100 fühlt sich damit an wie 50. frag mal metalic mit seiner R1 der kennt das sicherlich.
auf der landstraße mit 150 und der superduke isses noch okay. schon recht windig aber bis zur nächsten kurve gehts immer


----------



## >ExX< (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mal schneller fahren will verstecke ich mich hinter der scheibe^^


----------



## apostoli (7. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Im freien Fall? 210 auf ner unverkleideten, uiuiui^^ viel schneller kann sie doch dann garnicht mehr oder?



Doch doch... So bis 230-240 sollte was drin sein. 
Habe die 4,5 Km lange gerade, am neuen Flughafen, zu meiner Testrennstrecke gemacht 
Der Wind war schon krass, aber wenn Mann so schnell fährt, macht man sich ja klein und legt sich auf den Tank. Sonst wären diese Geschwindigkeiten mit einer Naked nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Mai 2013)

Hmm Teststrecke oder ganze leere übersichtliche AB, sonst is das doch einfach nur lebensmüde...


----------



## apostoli (7. Mai 2013)

Ja eben... Bin ja kein Raser... Irgendwann will man aber wissen was drin steckt. Auf einer Landstraße ist es zu gefährlich. Würde ich nie machen. Wenn die AB leer ist, geht es ja. Oder halt der Flughafen der noch noch in betrieb ist


----------



## Metalic (7. Mai 2013)

Bin auch absolut kein Raser aber die r1 verlockt einfach dazu. Gegen Abend noch eine Runde gefahren. Komme aus einer 70er Zone auf eine Landstraße und will eben auf 100 beschleunigen und Zack ! 150 auf der Uhr obwohl man nur kurz am Gashahn dreht


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Mai 2013)

Holla, das klingt nach nem anständigen Tritt in den Hintern.


----------



## apostoli (7. Mai 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> ...und Zack ! 150 auf der Uhr obwohl man nur kurz am Gashahn dreht


 Dann schnell in den 2. hochschalten


----------



## mülla1 (7. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Holla, das klingt nach nem anständigen Tritt in den Hintern.


 
Ich glaube das triffts am besten  oder:
"fühlt sich an als wenn dir ein Güterzug in den Rücken rauscht"


----------



## the.hai (7. Mai 2013)

Wär ja auch schade, wenn die R1 das nich schaffen würde.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Mai 2013)

Gibts dür meine CBF eigentlich keine LED Blinker?

Und was für ne Strafe erwartet micht wenn die Polizei mich mit runtergefahrenen Reifen erwischt?


----------



## the.hai (7. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Gibts dür meine CBF eigentlich keine LED Blinker?
> 
> Und was für ne Strafe erwartet micht wenn die Polizei mich mit runtergefahrenen Reifen erwischt?



Fürs Heck sollte es ne komplette LED-Rückleuchte-Blinker-Einheit geben, da bin ich auch noch am überlegen für meine  LED RÜCKLICHT SCHWARZ HONDA CBF600 N / CBF600 S PC43 | eBay

Und vorne kannste dir ja LED-"birnen" besorgen. ansich sind aber die orangen Gläser einfach das Hässliche. Ich muss sagen meine klaren mit blau bedampften Blinkerbirnen gefallen mir deutlich besser.

P.S. Strafe kann von Mängelkarte bis 50€ und 3P gehn, je nach "Ermessen", aber zu deiner Sicherheit würde ich tauschen. Ein Auto rutsch im ernstfall "nur", das Motorrad kippt^^


----------



## >ExX< (8. Mai 2013)

Wow, 160€ ist aber auch ganz schön happig^^

Hast du nen link zu den leds?


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2013)

na klarglas FRONT BLINKER VORNE HONDA CBF600 S PC38 WEISS KLAR TRANSPARENT | eBay

und dann sowas hier 2x Glühbirne Chrom-Orange parallel 12V 21W BA15S Blinker Blinkerlampe Hinten | eBay

ich hab bläuliches Chrom^^

Oder schnieke LED ULTRAPOWER 6 WATT FLÄCHEN LED, BA15S, P21W, BLINKER ORANGE SET MIT 2 STÜCK | eBay (leider nix für STVO^^)

das muss ich auch noch wechseln, sobald ich mich zum neuen Rücklicht durchgerungen habe.


----------



## mülla1 (8. Mai 2013)

Bridgestone s20 im Angebot bei reifen.com  
Vorderreifen in der Dimension:
120 70 zr17 für ca 75
Hinterreifen:
180 55 zr17 für ca 90

Da musste ich einfach zuschlagen


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal, kennt sich irgendwer mit nem Reinigungsdienst aus, der auch die Lederkombi richtig sauber kriegt und wieder imprägniert? ich selbst trau mich da nich so ran und sie leigt ja jetzte eh 4wochen rum^^


----------



## STSLeon (8. Mai 2013)

Warum traust du dich da nicht selber ran? Lederreiniger bei Tante Louise kaufen und sauber machen. 

Die ganz Harten werfen die Kombi in die Waschmaschine...


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habs schonmal selber probiert, mit mäßig Erfolg. Die wirklich starken Verschmutzungen gehn einfach nicht runter ohne massive Mittel. Einfach Putzen is ja nicht alles, danach sollte man ja bestimmt wieeder imprägnieren und pflegen etc, aber halt kein Plan.

Und mit ner voreiligen Aktion die sautweure kombi zu versauen, ach nöeee...


----------



## watercooled (8. Mai 2013)

Geh zu nem Polster/Teppichreiniger. Die bekommen das locker sauber.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Mai 2013)

Ich würd so garne klarglas LED Blinker haben

Ich glaub ich kauf mir nen anders motorrad


----------



## the.hai (9. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Geh zu nem Polster/Teppichreiniger. Die bekommen das locker sauber.


 
Die frage is ja ob die das "materialfreundlich" machen. sauber krieg ichs auch, bloss weiß ich nicht, wie scharf das mittel max sein darf.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Mai 2013)

Mal so ne frage, wie Putz ihr euer Mopped am besten? Hochdruckreiniger oder mit der Zahnbürste?


----------



## >ExX< (9. Mai 2013)

Gar nicht putzen 

Meins muss auch mal wieder sauber werden


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Mai 2013)

Wie gar nicht putzen!? Ahh, verstehe, putzen lassen  Noch besser 

Ich meine auch, wie am besten^^


----------



## Metalic (9. Mai 2013)

Immer nur mit warmen Wasser und bisschen Spüli. Und einen weichen Lappen. Entweder sonnentrocknung oder mit küchenpapier nach wischen. Hochdruckreiniger auf keinen Fall.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Mai 2013)

Alles klar, dann weiß ich was ich morgen mal machen werde


----------



## the.hai (9. Mai 2013)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage, wie Putz ihr euer Mopped am besten? Hochdruckreiniger oder mit der Zahnbürste?



Bischen von beidem, aber meine kombifrage gehtmr nich ausm kopp


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2013)

Kennt jemand "Mille's Werkstatt" in Berlin ? War da jemand schon mal von euch ?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2013)

Nur mit Regenwasser.
Das erspart mir einiges an Wasserflecken...
Nass machen, "Einschampoonieren", dann die hartnäckigen Bereiche und zum Schluss mit nem Fließtuch trocken polieren.
Mit der Zahnbürste gehe ich nur ab und zu mal an die Fußrasten etc.

Mal eine Frage zur 18k Inspektion:
Ich hatte diese Woche einfach mal bei ein paar Werkstätten angefragt, um eine Preisvorstellung von den Kosten zu bekommen.
Bei den Antworten wurde ich allerdings sehr skeptisch... 
Bei 2/3 Werkstätten wurden mir nur für die 18ter Inspektion Kosten in  Höhe von einmal ca. 215 € und einmal von 110 € angegeben und da wurde  ich sehr stutzig. 
Wieviel hattet für diese doch eigentlich total unwichtige 18er Inspektion bezahlen müssen?


----------



## Metalic (10. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja auch sehr von der Maschine abhängig. Bei 18k wird ja nun nicht so viel gemacht. Nur die üblichen verdächtigen überprüft. Bremsen, Kette etc.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2013)

Ja ich weiß, ich habe das Inspektionsheftchen und Handbuch gelesen, aber warum ist die angeblich so teuer???? 
Ich hatte mit unter 100 € gerechnet ohne Ölwechsel.


----------



## Metalic (10. Mai 2013)

Was muss den laut inspektionsbuch gemacht werden? 

250 Euro geht ja noch. Fahr mal eine ducati


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2013)

Na laut Handbuch nur alles das was mit den Bremsen zu tun hat.
Was genau kann ich leider gerade nicht aufzählen, weil ich das Handbuch jetzt nicht in greifbarer Nähe habe.
Laut meinen Recherchen in anderen Foren habe viele für diese kleine Inspektion unter 100 bezahlt...hmm.
Ich mag halt nicht verarscht werden, daher recherchiere ich etwas.
Wenn ich mir eine Ducati oder BMW hätte leisten können, würde ich auch mit anderen Inspektionskosten rechnen.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mal nen Vorschlag:

Schick deinen Freund mal zu den Werkstätten und lass ihn fragen.
Oft werden Frauen bei solch technischen Sachen abkassiert


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2013)

Hmmm also ganz ehrlich:
Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen und habe daher nicht umsonst per E-Mail angefragt. 
Außerdem musste er vor kurzem bei Honda knapp 400 € blechen, aber da wurde zzgl. zur 18er Inspektion noch Öl gewechelt und TÜV gemacht.
Dennoch habe ich mich ebenfalls dezent verarscht gefühlt, als ich die für ihn abgeholt hatte....
Ich möchte mich halt lieber im voraus über die Kosten informieren, denn ob nun 100 €oder 300 € ist schon ein fieser Unterschied...


----------



## >ExX< (10. Mai 2013)

Und zu welchem Ergebnis bist du gekommen?

Und 400€ sind nicht wirklich billig


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Nur mit Regenwasser.
> Das erspart mir einiges an Wasserflecken...
> Nass machen, "Einschampoonieren", dann die hartnäckigen Bereiche und zum Schluss mit nem Fließtuch trocken polieren.
> Mit der Zahnbürste gehe ich nur ab und zu mal an die Fußrasten etc.



Also wenn ich meine mit Regenwasser putze sieht die im Schnitt schlimmer aus wie davor^^
Dann versuch ich die einfach mal Abzuspritzen und dann ein zu schäumen und dann zum Schluss trocken zu Rubbeln  Gott hat sich das jetzt versaut angehört


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2013)

Hehe... 
Na also Berliner Wasser ist im Vergleich zu dem was oben kommt echt hart und die Kalkflecken lassen sich nur echt schwer wieder weg"rubbeln".
Interessant wäre odch wal, was ihr so an Reinigern etc. verwendet.
Ich habe mir Montag diesen gefüllten "Putzeimer" von Polo geholt, der nur noch knapp nen 10er (~9,90 €) kostete und nen angeblichen wert von glaube 29,90 € hatte.
Nen Schwamm, Polier-/Fließtuch und einges an Reinigern war drin. Gefällt mir.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Und zu welchem Ergebnis bist du gekommen?
> 
> Und 400€ sind nicht wirklich billig


 Na 2/3 angemailten Werkstätten hatten geantwortet und eine wollte nur für 18er ca. 215  € haben und die andere 100-120 €.
TÜV würde wohl ca. 59,90 kosten.
Leider ist die teurere um die Ecke und die andere weiter außerhalb von Berlin, aber dort wurde die Maschine gekauft und alle andere Wartungen durchgeführt.
Ich rufe mal heute noch die 3. an, aber von der erhoffe ich mir noch weniger, weil deren "Glaspalast" auch bezahlt werden will.... außerdem machen die vorrangig BMW und haben Kawasaki, so kommts mir vor, nur nebenbei für die armen Schweine wie mich im Programm. ;D


----------



## Metalic (10. Mai 2013)

Diese ganzen Reinigungsmittel die es da gibt sind denke ich mal auch eine Glaubensfrage .  Ich persönlich nutze nur warmes Wasser mit einem Schuss Spüli. 
Für Fettflecken nehm ich entweder bremsenreiniger oder Petroleum. Mülla sagte er nimmt für die Felgen wd40. Da werde ich auch noch probieren. Und wenn ich sehr hartnäckige Insekten an der Verkleidung habe oder am Helm, lege ich vorher ein nasses Küchentuch drauf zum einweichen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2013)

Joa ein bisschen Bremsenreiniger nehme ich auch für die ganz hartnäckigen klebrigen Bereiche...



> Und wenn ich sehr hartnäckige Insekten an der Verkleidung habe oder am  Helm, lege ich vorher ein nasses Küchentuch drauf zum einweichen


Hmmm, das mache ich jedes mal beim Helm so, aber beim Windschild reicht das glaube nicht aus... na mal testen.
Mit was wischt ihr denn über den nassen Lack?
Die Verkleidung bei mir hat schon ziemlich viele feine Wischspuren... Schwarz eben...


----------



## Metalic (10. Mai 2013)

Ich nehm so einen feinen Küchenlappen .  Ich putze aber relativ wenig. Ich fahr lieber. Ist mir auch zu doof nach jeder fahrt die fliegen weg zu machen.


----------



## the.hai (10. Mai 2013)

Ich lass die inspektionen immer bei meinem Honda-Dealer machen, vlt nicht der günstigste, aber ich bin imemr mit zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Mai 2013)

Hi,

haltet mich für bescheuert, aber ich putze nach jeder grösseren Ausfahrt, meist mit dem Hochdruckreiniger.

Als ich noch ein Pferd hatte, habe ich es auch nach jedem Ausritt striegeln müssen, das steckt noch drin


----------



## moe (10. Mai 2013)

Mitm Hochdruckreiniger würde ich meinem Möp nicht zu Leibe rücken. Schon alleine, weil meine Lampe alles andere als wasserdicht ist mir Wasser in die Kerzenschächte läuft.
Ich halts mitm Putzen wie Metalic: Lieber einmal weniger putzen, dafür mehr fahren. Ist ja auch ein Fahrzeug, kein Putzzeug.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Mai 2013)

So, ich hab endlich mal meinen Blinker wieder Repariert, den ich am Sonntag kaputt gemacht habe beim Unfall. Jetzt ist die Maschine wieder fit


----------



## Metalic (10. Mai 2013)

Von Hochdruckreiniger lass ich wie gesagt die Finger. Hab zu oft gehört, dass das einfach nicht gut sein soll. Das Wasser kommt in die Lager und und und.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Mai 2013)

Alles klar, Hochdruckreiniger ist jetzt aus dem Kopf gelöscht  Datensatz nicht mehr vorhanden


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2013)

Sowas würde ich auch nicht nehmen, aber ich hoffe ihr meintet dafür sowieso max. die Räder?
Apropo Räder: Felgenreiniger ist bei mir bisher schon einmal im Einsatz gewesen. Unverschämt teuer, aber genial wie easy das sauber ging.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Mai 2013)

Würde es sich echt mal lohnen sich ne Flasche Felgenreiniger zu kaufen? Was kostet denn sowas zufällig? Vllt gehe ich gleich doch noch Mopped putzen^^


----------



## Metalic (10. Mai 2013)

Mülla schrieb die tage erst er nimmt wd40 für die Felgen. Ist günstig, hat eigentlich jeder rum stehen. Und soll super funktionieren. Nur aufpassen, dass von den zeug nichts auf die bremsen kommt... 
Also auf einen Lappen sprühen und los geht das wischen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Mai 2013)

Dann werde ich das definitiv mal Versuchen! Ich weiß, WD40 ist da ganz schön mieß zu den Bremsen, ist ja ein Kreichöl und das macht viel Kaputt, wenn es auf die Falschen stellen kommt.


----------



## Metalic (10. Mai 2013)

Kaputt nicht. Aber ein Schmiermittel auf den bremsscheiben kommt nicht so gut... Zur Not immer ne Dose Bremsenreiniger daneben stellen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Mai 2013)

Den müsste ich mir dann in diesem Fall erst noch zulegen^^

Ich werde es aber so machen, dass ich mir die Bremsanlage gut abdecke mit alten Lappen und dann die Felgen schön sauber mache mit en bissel WD40.


----------



## computertod (10. Mai 2013)

Also ich wasch meine Zündapp sowie meine Kawa mit so ner Bürste am Wasserschlauch und wisch sie dann mitm Lappen trocken 
1-2x pro Jahr (meistens Saisonende) zerleg ich sie dann fast komplett und putz nochmal alles, ansonsten steht putzen nach bedarf aufm Plan


----------



## moe (10. Mai 2013)

Ich warte immer, bis es die Reinigungsmittel bei einem der großen drei im Angebot gibt und kauf dann gleich zwei Flaschen mehr.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Mai 2013)

So kann man es natürlich auch machen


----------



## STSLeon (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hab es mit einem Reiniger von Louis versucht und war nicht begeistert. Da lieber Wasser und ein bißchen Spüli


----------



## >ExX< (11. Mai 2013)

Also helm mache ich nur mit wasser und zewa

Nach jeder fahrt


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter hat mich doch voll verarscht. Immer kurz vorm Regen aber kein Tropfen bis her. Also...  Waschtag !!! Auch nur mit Wasser und anschließend mit Wachs behandelt.


----------



## the.hai (11. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Das Wetter hat mich doch voll verarscht. Immer kurz vorm Regen aber kein Tropfen bis her. Also...  Waschtag !!! Auch nur mit Wasser und anschließend mit Wachs behandelt.


 

Hehe, hab heute auch geputzt, hab ja jetzte zeit  

noch dazu müsste bald mal der Bugspoiler ankommen ey, 4-6Wochen lieferzeit, absolut nich zeitgemäß


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

4 - 6 Wochen ist echt nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, Geld sofort zu verschicken, z.B. Mit Paypal dann sollte man auch erwarten das die Ware in 1-3 Tagen da ist.


----------



## the.hai (11. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> 4 - 6 Wochen ist echt nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, Geld sofort zu verschicken, z.B. Mit Paypal dann sollte man auch erwarten das die Ware in 1-3 Tagen da ist.


 
Jein, nich wenns fast erst noch gefertigt werden muss^^

BUGSPOILER - HONDA CB600 HORNET 07-13/CBF600 08-13/CB1000R 08-13 - Powerbronze.de

28Tage sind leider angegeben, kommt halt von der Insel.

Mitte April hat der Händler meinen Zahlungseingang.


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Für 139 Euro hätte ich mir auch einen Bugspoiler geholt. Für meine kostet das Teil locker mal 240 - 350 Euro, je nachdem welchen man nimmt.


----------



## the.hai (11. Mai 2013)

Naja, bodystyle z.b. ist verdammt teuer. Bei powerbronze nichts für die kleine Z dabei?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Mai 2013)

@apostoli
Welche hast du denn?


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Hab die Z750. Die kleine ist größer als deine, hai  schaue gleich mal rein.... Für 129,90 gibt es da was. Das muss ich mit mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## the.hai (11. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Hab die Z750. Die kleine ist größer als deine, hai  schaue gleich mal rein.... Für 129,90 gibt es da was. Das muss ich mit mal genauer anschauen.


 
Ok, ich hab da ne idee. wettrennen^^ von hier nach irgendwo, mal sehn wielange du über 150 mit deiner nackten fahren willst^^

die 230spitze deiner z750 sind doch fast nur ein theoretischer wert^^ meine 210 sind durchweg "angenehm" fahrbar


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Und meiner ise länger als deiner... Ätsch... 
Theorie mal hin oder her... 210 ist keine Geschwindigkeit die durchweg angenehm ist, auch mit deiner nicht. Wir können gerne mal die Strecke am Flughafen nutzen zum Gaudi. Es ist liegt aber nicht in meinem Interesse, die bessere oder schnellere Maschine zu haben. 106 PS gegen deine 78 PS ist ja eindeutig.


----------



## the.hai (11. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Und meiner ise länger als deiner... Ätsch...
> Theorie mal hin oder her... 210 ist keine Geschwindigkeit die durchweg angenehm ist, auch mit deiner nicht. Wir können gerne mal die Strecke am Flughafen nutzen zum Gaudi. Es ist liegt aber nicht in meinem Interesse, die bessere oder schnellere Maschine zu haben. 106 PS gegen deine 78 PS ist ja eindeutig.


 
Is ja richtig, weiß doch was du meinst. Wenn mir das soooo wichtig wäre, würd ich nicht ne 2011er CBF600S fahren sondern ne 2005er Fireblade  muss ja finanzierbar bleiben.

trotzdem denke ich sogar, dass sich unsere nicht soviel nehmen werden oder sich deine "deutlich" absetzen kann. Dafür kommt es einfach bei den Beschleunigungen zu stark auf den fahrer an. noch dazu is meine nichtmehr original. Aber das Angebot mit der Lande/Startbahn nehm ich sofort an, sobal mein Lappen wieder da ist  also ab Anfang juni gerne


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Ja spitze !! Bringt jeder noch ein sixpack mit und dann kann es losgehen


----------



## the.hai (11. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ja spitze !! Bringt jeder noch ein sixpack mit und dann kann es losgehen


 
Wielang issn die Bahn?


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

4,5 km. Es ist aber nicht die Start oder Landebahn. Sondern die ganz normale Straße die zum Flughafen führt.


----------



## the.hai (11. Mai 2013)

Zeig mal via Google, weiß nich welche das sein soll


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Hmmmmm ist nicht eingezeichnet. Warst du schonmal am neuen SXF ?


----------



## the.hai (11. Mai 2013)

am GAT und dann den einfachsten Weg zurück zur Autobahn jup.

Haben wir ja Glück, dass es der neue Aeroporto noch lange nicht zum Start schaffen wird^^


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Die graue die von rechts nach links geht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2013)

Hey das ist ja mein "Ghetto" auf der Map. 
Da fahren wir öfter durch, wenn wir Richtung KW wollen.


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Dann lass und dich mal ne runde Cruisen...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Mai 2013)

Mal ne frage, wer von euch hat denn alternative LED Blinker am Bike?


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Icke hab die Rizoma verbaut.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Mai 2013)

Welche? Gibt ja einige  Was für eine Maschine fährst du denn? Sowas in Richtung Suzuki SV?


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Rizoma Zero 11. hab die Kawasaki Z750 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Mai 2013)

Passen klasse zum Bike! Gefällt mir richtig gut! Ich bin mir am überlegen ob ich mir vllt diese holen soll. Würde den Satz für 54€ bekommen und en passendes Blinkerrailes kostenlos dazu.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Rizoma Zero 11. hab die Kawasaki Z750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm hübsches Tierchen!
Hast du da noch mehr umgebaut?
Das ist die ganz normale Z750, also ohne R?


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Die Blinker gefallen mir. Machste nichts falsch. 
Ja ich hab so einiges gemacht. 
- die Maske der Z750"R" ist dran 
- Hinterradabdeckung von Bodystyle 
- Pazzo Hebel 
- Gilles Fußrastenanlage 
- Rizoma Blinker 
- Pro Tech Kennzeichenhalter 
- Rizoma Bremsfl.behälter vorne+hinten
- FAR Viper Spiegel 
- Seitenteile lackiert 

Bugspoiler, Lenker und ein anderer Auspuff kommt noch...


----------



## the.hai (11. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hey das ist ja mein "Ghetto" auf der Map.
> Da fahren wir öfter durch, wenn wir Richtung KW wollen.


 
Ach, noch wer aus "unserer" Ecke Apo^^

Was machst du in KW, wenn man fragen darf? Meine Geburtsstadt^^



apostoli schrieb:


> Bugspoiler, Lenker und ein anderer Auspuff kommt noch...



Schraubst du noch oder fährst du schon?


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2013)

Ja noch einer... Können ja mal zu dritt fahren. 

 ich fahre schon


----------



## the.hai (11. Mai 2013)

Frage nebenbei, kennt irgendwer "LED"-Glühbirnen mit E-Zeichen? Der Sockel müsste BA15S sein bei den Blinkern der CBF600S PC43.

Hintergrund der Sache, ich will bald auf ein LED Rücklicht tauschen, komplette Einheit mit Blinkern. Da kann ich dann vorne keine Oldschool-Birnen mehr gebrauchen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ach, noch wer aus "unserer" Ecke Apo^^
> 
> Was machst du in KW, wenn man fragen darf? Meine Geburtsstadt^^


Aus KW kommt mein Möppi (BikeKW) und da fahren wir meist zuerst hin, um erstmal aus Berlin rauszukommen und dann alles weitere anzusteurn Richtung Süden weiter oder Richtung Westen. 
Im Süden von Berlin sind auch die Straßen am besten und saubersten.
Nach Osten ist todlangweilig, nach Norden sind die Straßen überwiegend doof, und nach Westen gehts auch nur über den Süden von Berlin.


----------



## the.hai (12. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Nach Osten ist todlangweilig, nach Norden sind die Straßen überwiegend doof, und nach Westen gehts auch nur über den Süden von Berlin.



B1 richtung Seelow, kurz vor Polen? ich finds ne schöne Strecke. Aber in letzter Zeit düse ich auch oft durch den Sprrewald, weil da meine Schwester wohnt. Diese schöne große Ecke von Halbe über Lübben oder Beeskow.

Meine Honda ist von Stachowiak^^


----------



## apostoli (12. Mai 2013)

@ Kamikaze


Was hast du für ein Bike ?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Mai 2013)

Richtung Spreewald (Burg) ist auch sehr schön, haben wir seit dem A-Lappen letztes Jahr aber erst einmal richtig geschafft.

Meine kleine 6f habe ich mit nem Spritmonitorlink unten in der Signatur versteckt. 

Genau ich meinte die B1 Richtung Polen. 
Da gehts wirklich nur geradeaus.....


----------



## the.hai (12. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> @ Kamikaze
> 
> 
> Was hast du für ein Bike ?


 
Ne ER6-F, siehste inner SIG 

Detailansicht: Kawasaki - ER-6f - EX650C - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## moe (12. Mai 2013)

Ich hab zwar keine LED-Blinker, aber Halogen tuts auch.
Die hier sind klein und unauffällig, aber beim blinken nicht zu übersehen. 

@mülla: Du hattest auch PiRos auf deiner Bandit, oder? Ich weiß immer noch nicht, welche Reifen ich kaufen soll. So langsam wirds halt mit Profil knapp.


----------



## the.hai (12. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine LED-Blinker, aber Halogen tuts auch.
> Die hier sind klein und unauffällig, aber beim blinken nicht zu übersehen.
> 
> @mülla: Du hattest auch PiRos auf deiner Bandit, oder? Ich weiß immer noch nicht, welche Reifen ich kaufen soll. So langsam wirds halt mit Profil knapp.



Für ne verkleidete cbf unbrauchbar


----------



## Metalic (12. Mai 2013)

Ich komm dann auch mal vorbei zu eurem kleinen Rennen. 


Mach dich am besten schlau, welche Reifen oft genutzt werden für deine Maschine. Habe mich dann auch nach kurzer Überlegung für die PiPo 2CT entschieden. Die gibts schon länger, die haben sich bewährt. Das, was diese Reifen leisten, fahr ich sowieso nie im Leben aus.


----------



## the.hai (12. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Genau ich meinte die B1 Richtung Polen.
> Da gehts wirklich nur geradeaus.....



erst nen Bischen heizen und dann auf und ab in den Seelower Höhen


----------



## moe (12. Mai 2013)

@Metalic: Hab ich schon. Momentan hab ich noch BT45er drauf, allerdings halten die selbst mit 34PS nur ~5000km, dann ist zumindest der hintere komplett runter. Ich fand die schon gut, allerdings müssen die gar nicht so weich sein. N bisschen länger dürfen die ruhig halten. Nen kanppen cm "Angststreifen" hab ich auch, ausfahren kann ich die Reifen eh nicht. PiPo und PiRo werden auf der Bandit auch oft gefahren.


Was hat das eigentlich mit der Reifenfabrikatsbindung, die ich angeblich laut Betriebserlaubnis beachten soll auf sich? Bezieht sich das auf den Hersteller, auf die Größe,...? Ich hab auch schon gelesen, dass das nur ne Empfehlung ist. Kann/muss/darf ich das am Ende gar noch austragen lassen? Das steht auch nur im Brief, nicht im Schein. 
*Klutten*, liest du hier ab und zu noch mit? 


@Exx: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag übrigens.


----------



## >ExX< (12. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> @Metalic: Hab ich schon. Momentan hab ich noch BT45er drauf, allerdings halten die selbst mit 34PS nur ~5000km, dann ist zumindest der hintere komplett runter. Ich fand die schon gut, allerdings müssen die gar nicht so weich sein. N bisschen länger dürfen die ruhig halten. Nen kanppen cm "Angststreifen" hab ich auch, ausfahren kann ich die Reifen eh nicht. PiPo und PiRo werden auf der Bandit auch oft gefahren.
> 
> 
> Was hat das eigentlich mit der Reifenfabrikatsbindung, die ich angeblich laut Betriebserlaubnis beachten soll auf sich? Bezieht sich das auf den Hersteller, auf die Größe,...? Ich hab auch schon gelesen, dass das nur ne Empfehlung ist. Kann/muss/darf ich das am Ende gar noch austragen lassen? Das steht auch nur im Brief, nicht im Schein.
> ...


 
Danke danke Moe

Ich habe vor paar Tagen mit nem Reifen/Yamaha Händler gesprochen, und der sagte dass das nur beudeutet dass man keine Unterschiedlichen gemischt fahren darf.
Aber du kannst wohl genau so gerne andere Reifen/Hersteller wählen 

Habe mal die Bridgestone BT16 bestellt


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (12. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Rizoma Zero 11. hab die Kawasaki Z750
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nettes Ding 

Würde sich bestimmt mal über Schräglage freuen


----------



## apostoli (12. Mai 2013)

Die Schräglage übe ich noch  wird immer besser.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (12. Mai 2013)

@Apostoli,

jederzeit gerne. 

Ein Wochenende mit uns durch den Taunus und Du kannst es 

Ü-Nachten ist kein Ding-wir haben ein grosses Haus


----------



## apostoli (12. Mai 2013)

Danke  

Wenn ich die 585 Km bis zum Taunus hinter mir hab, kann ich es bestimmt schon


----------



## moe (12. Mai 2013)

Die BT16 spielen wohl in ner ähnlichen Liga, wie meine BT45. 
Hersteller mischen würde ich eh nicht, zumal man meist Rabatt bekommt, wenn man nen kompletten Satz von einer Marke nimmt und mischen fürs Fahrverhalten wohl nicht so gut ist.

@Rabbi: Wenn ich mal in die Richtung komm, meld ich mich.


----------



## Klutten (12. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Was hat das eigentlich mit der Reifenfabrikatsbindung, die ich angeblich laut Betriebserlaubnis beachten soll auf sich? Bezieht sich das auf den Hersteller, auf die Größe,...? Ich hab auch schon gelesen, dass das nur ne Empfehlung ist. Kann/muss/darf ich das am Ende gar noch austragen lassen? Das steht auch nur im Brief, nicht im Schein.
> *Klutten*, liest du hier ab und zu noch mit?


 
Sicher, aber meist vom Sofa aus und da tippt es sich mit dem Laptop auf dem Bauch mehr schlecht als recht. 

Die von dir angesprochene Reifenfabrikatsbindung ist ein sehr kontrovers diskutiertes Thema. Um eines aber mal grundsätzlich auszuschließen: Dinge, die im Fahrzeugschein oder der ZB I stehen, sind alles, aber keine Empfehlungen. Das sind Dinge, die man zunächst zwingend zu befolgen hat. Die Reifenfabrikatsbindung ist eigentlich in mehrfacher Hinsicht nützlich und (aus meiner Sicht) auch wirklich sinnvoll. Bei einem Krad hat man eben nur zwei kleine Aufstandsflächen zur Fahrbahn, welche die Fahrstabilität natürlich weitreichender beeinflussen, als z.B. bei einem Pkw. Daher ist ein sehr sensibler Umgang mit der Bereifung unumgänglich. Dazu kommt, dass Kradreifen 

Die Bindung der Bereifung an das jeweilige Modell (Tourer, Sportler, ...) ist schon durch die Hersteller seit Langem in der Betriebserlaubnis hinterlegt. So war es dann früher auch so, dass alternative Hersteller eingetragen werden mussten. Diesen Umstand galt es irgendwann zu beheben, denn in der jungen Vergangenheit gab es bald alle 1-2 Jahre neue Reifenmodelle, die dann ja jedes Mal wieder hätten eingetragen werden müssen. So, und wer sagt, was erlaubt und dann auch vorschriftsmäßig ist? Richtig, der Hersteller selbst und dann der Gesetzgeber. Naheliegendste Lösung: Eine vom jeweiligen Reifenhersteller ausgestellte Freigabe, die einerseits die bauartliche Genehmigung (Modell vorne zu Modell hinten) abfrühstückt und auch die Möglichkeit einer anderen Größe mit einschließt. Letzteres ist eine feine Sache, da man so ja z.B. auch einen 180er statt einem 170er Hinterradreifen fahren darf. Von Grund auf her also eine gute Lösung, die leider in der Praxis mit Füßen getreten wird. Zum Ärger vieler Kradfahrer mit älteren Modellen, haben es sich die Zulassungsstellen angewöhnt, den Passus "Reifenfabrikatsbindung gemäß Betriebserlaubnis beachten" grundsätzlich mit in die ZB I zu schreiben ...also auch bei einem Krad Baujahr 1970, was ja nun wirklich sinnbefreit ist. Mittlerweile gehen die Behörden wieder davon ab, da einige Hersteller (z.B. Triumph) keine Fabrikatsbindung mehr als notwendig erachten. 

Ein streitbares Thema also. Wer jedem Ärger aus dem Weg gehen will, druckt sich die Freigabe aus und führt diese mit. Polizei und auch Prüfer haben es so einfacher die Zulässigkeit nachzulesen und müssen nicht lange suchen oder das Fahrzeug bei der HU stumpf durchfallen lassen. Und bei der Masse an ABEs für Lenker, Bremsgriffe, Scheiben, Endtöpfe Bremsscheiben und Stahlflexleitungen, die fast jeder Biker immer mitführt, macht diese eine DIN A4 Seite den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett!


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (12. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> @Rabbi: Wenn ich mal in die Richtung komm, meld ich mich.



Gerne 

Hi, ich habe die Unterlagen in einer wasserdichten Tasche unter der Sitzbank (Abschließbar). Da ist auch das Serviceheft, da es sonst gerne vergessen geht


----------



## moe (12. Mai 2013)

Das heißt, mit der Freigabe der Reifenhersteller darf ich deren zueinander passende Modelle auf meiner Maschine fahren? Also kann ich mir aussuchen, was ich fahre, solange es dafür eine Reifenherstellerfreigabe gibt? Andere Größen als Standart 110/70-17 und 150/70-17 will ich vorerst eh nicht fahren.

Ne Bindung an ne bestimmte Größe seh ich ja noch ein, an einen einzelnen Hersteller allerdings nicht. Mit meiner 600er Bandit von '95 kann ich keinen der Reifen, dich ich fahren darf an seine Grenze bringen. Von Seiten Suzuki sind/waren bei mir Bridgestone Reifen drauf. Ich will jetzt aber wegen längerer Haltbarkeit mal Michelin Reifen probieren. Da würde es ja wenig Sinn machen, mir mit aller Gewalt die Bridgestones aufzuzwingen.
Kann ich diese Passage aus den Papieren austragen lassen, wenn ich die Maschine aufmach? Wenn ja, mit welcher Begründung?


btw: Meine ABEs hab ich eh immer mit, wobei ich das teilweise echt lächerlich finde, z.b. bei meinen Gabelfedern. Wie soll das denn von ner Streife überprüft werden?


----------



## apostoli (12. Mai 2013)

Muss man wirklich alle ABE's mit haben ?


----------



## mülla1 (12. Mai 2013)

@moe: auf der Bandit hatte ich den Pilot road 2 weil es den pipo in den Dimensionen nicht gibt  

Auf der gsx r dann erst einen bt016. Und dann einen pipo. Auf der renne zwischendurch dann andere reifen 

Mit dem Bridgestone war ich aber total unzufrieden. Der hat ewig gebraucht um auf temp zu kommen. Meine Referenz was kaltlaufeigenschaften angeht ist immer noch der pipo 
Mal gucken wie sich der s20 jetzt macht


----------



## Metalic (12. Mai 2013)

Bin heute endlich mal dazu gekommen meinen Verbrauch zu überprüfen. Bin nach 110km an die Tankstelle. 
Bin bei der Strecke nur Ortschaften und Landstraße gefahren und habe oft mal den Hahn aufgedreht. Ich habe den Tank relativ voll gemacht und es passten tatsächlich wieder 8 Liter rein. Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sage, diese 110km bin ich nicht am Stück sondern über ein paar Tage verteilt gefahren. Oft Kurzstrecke wegen dem scheiß Wetter.
Also würde ich die Strecke am Stück mit warmen Motor und ruhigem Fahrverhalten fahren, komme ich bestimmt unter 7 Liter.


----------



## Klutten (12. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Ne Bindung an ne bestimmte Größe seh ich ja noch ein, an einen einzelnen Hersteller allerdings nicht. ...



Es geht um die Kombination der Modelle von Vorder- und Hinterreifen, da gewisse Profile auch wechselseitig gefahren werden dürfen. Die Bindung an einen einzelnen Hersteller gibt es schon gut 15+ Jahre nicht mehr. Wenn dir also jedweder Reifenhersteller eine Freigabe für dein Krad gibt, dann kannst du den jeweiligen Reifen auch fahren.



apostoli schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich alle ABE's mit haben ?


 
Natürlich, wo wäre denn sonst der Sinn des Ganzen? Du bist verpflichtet, jedem Befugten (Polizei, Prüfer), die Zulässigkeit deiner individuellen Umbauten und deren Kombinierbarkeit, nachzuweisen.


----------



## apostoli (12. Mai 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Natürlich, wo wäre denn sonst der Sinn des Ganzen? .



Verdammt. Hab keinen Platz für sowas. Unterm Sitz bei mir ist überhaupt kein Platz. Da sind gleich die Kabel für die Schlusslichter und Blinker.


----------



## mülla1 (12. Mai 2013)

Wo hat man denn heute noch großartig ABEs?  so gut wie bei jedem anbauteil sind doch eh e Nummern eingestanzt. Und dann brauchste die ja auch nicht mehr  

Das einzige was mir im Moment einfällt wo es nicht so ist ist bei Zubehörhebeln


----------



## Klutten (12. Mai 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> ... so  gut wie bei jedem anbauteil sind doch eh e Nummern eingestanzt. Und dann  brauchste die ja auch nicht mehr


 

Äähm, nö. Scheiben, Stahlflexleitungen, Bremshebel, Bremsscheiben, Federn/Dämpfer, Fussrasten, Lenker, Gabelbrücken, ... Hier findest du nach wie vor am häufigsten KBA-Nummern und die berühmte Wellenlinie einer nationalen Bauartgenehmigung. Somit muss man ggf. die ABE mitführen. Meist sind E-Prüfzeichen an Schalldämpfern zu finden, was aber nicht mit einem Freifahrtschein vergleichbar ist. Wenn jemand den Verwendungsbereich kontrollieren möchte, dann solltest du ihm schon die Typgenehmigung vorzeigen können. Teilweise findet man da schon kuriose Sachen. E-Prüfzeichen erleichtern viele Dinge, aber leider wird immer noch viel verändert, sodass ein genauer Blick von Nöten sein kann - aber nicht muss.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal: könnte man nicht mal im Startpost oder irgendwo zusammenfassen, wer hier was fährt?
Ich verliere hier andauernd den Überblick, wenn das irgendwo mal in einem Beitrag erwähnt wurde


----------



## >ExX< (12. Mai 2013)

Man braucht sogar für anderen Fußrasten ne ABE?!

Mein Durchschnittsverbrauch liegt bei überdurchschnittlichen kurzfahrten und teilweise weit afgezogenem gas bei 5,76l /100km

wenn ich das am stück fahre sinds bestimmt nur 5 oder knapp über 5


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2013)

Bräuchte ausschließlich für die Stahlflexleitung ne Abe. Die habe ich zu hause liegen. Wenn ich wirklich mal an so einen kleinkarierten gerate dann hol ich sie ihm und Zahl eventuell die paar Euro "Strafe". Aber ich glaube das ist sogar unserer Rennleitung hier zu affig. Vorteil auf dem Land. Hier kennt man sich :O


----------



## apostoli (13. Mai 2013)

@ Klutten 

Was ist mit Hinerradabdeckung ? Muss ich die ABE dafür auch bei haben? An der HRA ist auf der unteren Seite ein Aufkleber mit einer Nr. Die sieht man nur wenn man die ausgebaut hat. Bin gerade dabei meine ABE's hervor zu kramen. So viele sind es ja nicht. Hebel und Fußrastenanlage, mehr finde ich nicht...


----------



## the.hai (13. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> @ Klutten
> 
> Was ist mit Hinerradabdeckung ? Muss ich die ABE dafür auch bei haben? An der HRA ist auf der unteren Seite ein Aufkleber mit einer Nr. Die sieht man nur wenn man die ausgebaut hat. Bin gerade dabei meine ABE's hervor zu kramen. So viele sind es ja nicht. Hebel und Fußrastenanlage, mehr finde ich nicht...



Alles was eine E-Prüfnummer hat, brauch an sich keine ABE. Solltest du aber mal kontrolliert werden und die Rennleitung muss sich das alles  selbst besorgen, dann kann das ein Unterschied von einer Zigarettenpause oder 1h Standzeit ausmachen. 

Ich hab alle ABEs bei und gut ists. Will mit diesen Menschen nicht länger rumstehn wie möglich. Seit dem der TÜV den Tag so einen AUfstand gemacht hat wegen den Reifen habe ich sogar die angesprochene "Reifenzulassung" für meine Maschine bei. Obwohl ich sogar noch die original-erstausgerüsteten drauf habe.


----------



## computertod (13. Mai 2013)

bei mir hat der Tüv Prüfer neben Lenker und Drossel auch noch ein paar nicht Eintragungspflichtige Sachen wie z.b. Bremsscheibe und die Tourenscheibe eingetragen mit der Aussage "das mach ich dir so, dann brauchst nicht den ganzen Papierkram mit rumfahren" ist das dann hinfällig oder wie?


----------



## the.hai (13. Mai 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> bei mir hat der Tüv Prüfer neben Lenker und Drossel auch noch ein paar nicht Eintragungspflichtige Sachen wie z.b. Bremsscheibe und die Tourenscheibe eingetragen mit der Aussage "das mach ich dir so, dann brauchst nicht den ganzen Papierkram mit rumfahren" ist das dann hinfällig oder wie?


 
Jup, ABE erübrigen das eintragen in die Papiere. Sollten die Dinge mit eingetragen sein, dann erübrigen sich die ABEs.


----------



## computertod (13. Mai 2013)

naja, er hat halt die KBA Nummern die auf den Teilen stehen mit reingeschrieben, z.b. "Austauschbremsscheibe KBAXXXXX"
den genauen Wortlaut kann ich später mal raussuchen


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2013)

Meint ihr soll ich extra Kettenreiniger kaufen oder kann ich die Kette vom Motorrad auch mit Benzin sauber machen?


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2013)

Kauf dir vernünftiges Kettenfett


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2013)

Kettenfett habe ich ja, nur muss ich die Kette vorher erstmal sauber bekommen


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2013)

Also ich musste noch nie ne Kette reinigen. Eben nur fetten. Bei mir gabs immer gleich einen komplett neuen Kettensatz 
Aber bevor du da teure "Spezialmittel" kaufst würde ich mit WD40 oder Petroleum dem Dreck an den Kragen gehen.

Auf keinen Fall Hochdruckreiniger oder solche Scherze.

Edit: Kommando zurück. Ich lese gerade, dass man bei der Kette mit WD40 vorsichtig sein soll. Es könnte durch die kriechende Wirkung die Lager kaputt machen.
Also schnapp dir ne Flasche Petroleum und einen Lappen und gib ihm!


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2013)

Petroleum hab ich sogar noch hier

werde das dann wahrscheinlich so am Donnerstag in Angriff nehmen, vorher leider keine Zeit, bzw. heute auch keine Lust ;D

Kette muss ich auch unbedingt nachspannen, die hängt richtig ^^


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2013)

Lese mich auch gerade mal in das Thema ein. Also die Mehrzahl der Leute nimmt Petroleum. Denke damit machst nicht viel falsch.


----------



## mülla1 (13. Mai 2013)

Puhh Kette reinigen ist eine echte Sauerei  hab da auch schon so einiges durch.. 
Altöl klappt auch ganz gut aber ist die größte Schweinerei  Petroleum ist ja ähnlich wie waschbenzin. Da kannste auch gleich bremsenreiniger nehmen. 
Was ich immer nehme ist acs von rivolta. Den Reiniger bekommt man nur nicht so gut  ich hab den immer über die Firma bestellt. Ist auf Aceton Basis. Damit bekommt man alles super von der Kette runter man muss nur sehr sehr vorsichtig sein. Ich frühe das dann immer in einen Lappen und ziehe die Kette durch. Lackierte oder Oberflächen behandelte teile würde ich damit allerdings nicht ein sprühen. Der löst selbst Autolack auf 
Oberflächlich bei der Kette ist das aber kein Problem. Ist ja eh alles Stahl und direkt drauf sprühen mache ich ja nicht (sonst könnte man sich ja fix mal die fetttaschen in der Kette versauen. Ähnlich wie bei der Methode mit Hochdruck)

Edit: hier ist das zeug  
http://www.bremer-leguil.de/de/prod...age_default.tpl&product_id=148&category_id=29


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2013)

Kannst auch Diesel nehmen, stinkt halt n bisschen mehr. Mit Bremsenreiniger wäre ich wegen den Dichtungsringen vorsichtig.

Was kann es für Ursachen haben, wenn das Getriebe heult? Hab ich, seit ich demletzt mal die Kette nachgespannt hab.


----------



## mülla1 (13. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Kannst auch Diesel nehmen, stinkt halt n bisschen mehr. Mit Bremsenreiniger wäre ich wegen den Dichtungsringen vorsichtig.
> 
> Was kann es für Ursachen haben, wenn das Getriebe heult? Hab ich, seit ich demletzt mal die Kette nachgespannt hab.


 
Kette zu stramm?  guck das besser nochmal nach.. Am besten nicht nur über den Durchgang sondern auch mal am kettenblatt mit dem Schraubendreher die Kette sozusagen "abziehen". Wenns länger als ca nen cm zurückziehen kannst musst noch mehr spannen.. So kannste übrigens auch feststellen ob die Kette unterschiedlich gelängt ist  
Nebenbei: zu stramme Kette ist nicht zu unterschätzen  damit kannste auch mal ganz böse das kurvenverhalten beeinflussen


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2013)

Also im Internet hab ich bis jetzt gelesen dass Benzin, WD 40 und Lösemittel nicht wirklich gut sind.

Lösungsmittel greifen ja teilweise Gummi an.

Oder soll ich lieber Wasser mit Spüli nutzen?


----------



## apostoli (13. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich nehme das Zeug.


----------



## mülla1 (13. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also im Internet hab ich bis jetzt gelesen dass Benzin, WD 40 und Lösemittel nicht wirklich gut sind.
> 
> Lösungsmittel greifen ja teilweise Gummi an.
> 
> Oder soll ich lieber Wasser mit Spüli nutzen?


 

mit spüliwasser wirst du dir böse einen abrackern. das ist halt immer so eine wissenschaft für sich. die einen sagen auf lösungsmittel verzichten, die anderen sagen damit gehts super.
ich denke ich hab nen ganz guten mittelweg gefunden. dadurch das ich die kette nur an der "oberfläche" reinige blase ich ja nicht das schmiermittel aus den taschen raus. denke mal das geht ganz gut und die ketten haben auch bei mir dadurch immer recht lange gehalten 
viel wichtiger als ne saubere kette ist die korrekte spannung. da kann man echt viel falsch machen. vorallem wenn sie einmal zu stramm war und du bist mit sozius unterwegs gewesen. ein zwei hubbel und die kette ist unterschiedlich gelängt. dann kannste sie auch in die tonne hauen -.-


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2013)

ja stimmt, das hab ich auch gelesen. deshalb soll die kette bei eingefedertem Zustand minimal beweglich sein 

OK, also ich denke mal ich besorge mir einfach extra nen Kettenreiniger 
Weil meine Kette ist schon ziemlich dreckig


----------



## apostoli (13. Mai 2013)

Meine war auch total eingesaut. Hab auch die Ritzelabdeckung abgemacht, was meinst du was dahinter los war... Das Reinigungsspray ist echt gut, was ich nehme. Es löst den Dreck mühelos ab. Dann schön einfetten mit dem Pflegespray und fertig.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2013)

Also  meinst du einfach mit dem Reinigungsspray ordentlich draufhalten und gut ist?


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub zu stramm ist die nicht. Wenn sich einer auf die Maschine setzt, hat die Kette noch ca 2-3cm Durchhang. Vorher hatte sie wesentlich mehr. Ich kontrolliers trotzdem mal die Tage. Oder ich entspann sie einfach n bisschen und dreh dann ne Runde.
Dieses heulen tritt nur unter Last auf, also nur, wenn eingekuppelt ist. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denk, dass ist noch die Orikette. Die ist jetzt 18kkm drauf, ich denk, die ist eh bald fertig (wenn se nicht schon lange überfällig ist ). Rost hat sie schon geworfen.
Ne neue hab ich schon hier liegen, die will ich halt nicht einbauen, wenns nicht not tut. Wie lange hält sich so ne Kette, wenn man die nur im Karton rumliegen hat?

@Exx: Nimm einfach Diesel oder Petroleum, du wirst dich wundern, wie gut das geht.  Mach nen Lappen damit nass und wisch die Kette ab. Damit machst auch garantiert keine Dichringe kaputt, weil da keine Lösemittel drin sind. Außerdem ists wesentlich billiger als Kettenreiniger.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2013)

ok, vielleicht lass ich es doch drauf ankommen und nehme Petroleum 

Blöde Frage: Aber Lampenöl ist doch Petroleum oder?

Eig müsste so eine Kette doch relativ lange halten wenn die mit nem Ölfilm benetzt ist?


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2013)

Keine Panik. Mit Petroleum machst nichts falsch. Nimm dir einen alten Lappen, Petroleum drauf und dann gib der Kette. Da kommt auch nichts in die Lager etc. Wenn du meinst sie sieht gut aus, lass sie vernünftig trocknen. Petroleum verflüchtigt sich nicht ganz so schnell. Dann drauf mit einem vernünftigen Kettenspray.


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2013)

Und Kettenöler anbauen nicht vergessen.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2013)

also wirklich nur drüberwischen mit nem lappen oder darf ich das zeug auch richtig drüber gießen?
weil dann wird ja der ganze Dreck doch richtig schön rausgespült oder?

Edit: Kettenöler...........oder auch nicht


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2013)

Würde erst einmal sanft anfangen mit dem Lappen. Dann wirst du ja sehen wie du sie sauber bekommst. Wie gesagt, habs selber auch noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2013)

Achso, ok 
dann probier ich das mal aus, wahrscheinlich Donnerstag, oder morgen spät Abend.
habe schon seit Jahren hier Lampenöl rumstehen, und es wird nicht gebraucht


----------



## computertod (13. Mai 2013)

jetzt würde mich aber mal interessieren: wieso reinigt man die Kette überhaupt? ich hab bisher nur alle ~1000km nachgeschmiert und gut wars, funktioniert nun schon mehrere 1000km...


----------



## the.hai (13. Mai 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> jetzt würde mich aber mal interessieren: wieso reinigt man die Kette überhaupt? ich hab bisher nur alle ~1000km nachgeschmiert und gut wars, funktioniert nun schon mehrere 1000km...


 
Also bei meiner konnte ich auch noch keine Verschmutzung feststellen, die ne ernsthafte Reinigung berechtigt. Allemal einmal komplett mit nem Öllappen abwischen.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2013)

wenn sich staub da reinsetzt oder sandkörner wirkt das ja wie schleifpaste, denke ich mal


----------



## the.hai (13. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> wenn sich staub da reinsetzt oder sandkörner wirkt das ja wie schleifpaste, denke ich mal


 
Also wenn du schon mit Staub und Sandkörner, auf ner vom Hersteller offenliegenden Kette, hast, dann würde ich auch definitiv alle 5km die Kettenspannung kontrollieren^^


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (13. Mai 2013)

Hmm?

Kette ?

Was´n das ? 

Mittlerweile habe ich Kardan und Riemen an den Mopeds 

Aber als ich noch Kette hatte, habe ich die mit dem Kettenmax von Tante und Onkel gereinigt.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2013)

ja aber irgendwann wirds ja auch mal zu schlimm mit demdreck und so 

Ich dusche auch nicht alle 5 Kilometer


----------



## Heretic (14. Mai 2013)

Ich schaetze mal es kommt auch drauf an. Bei welchem wetter usw man faehrt. 
Ich als vielfahrer der sofort bei schneeschmilze unterwegs war (pendler keine touren) und so auch bei regen fahrt , musste die kette auch erst mit petrolium reinigen.
Sie war total verschmutz.


----------



## Metalic (14. Mai 2013)

Ahh! Bin heute morgen so schön im Regen gefahren und schau mir grad mal da Moped im Sonnenschein an . Das Teil sieht aus, als hätte ich es durch den Schlamm gezogen... Gleich erstmal putzen. Verdammte Vollverkleidung


----------



## moe (14. Mai 2013)

Ich bin froh, dass ich nen Scotti hab. Wär der nicht schon an der Maschine dran gewesen, hätt ich mir einen gekauft (bzw. gebastelt). Wieder ein Teil, dass man auf Touren nicht mitschleppen muss, die Kette hält deutlich länger und nach Regenfahrten muss auch nicht nachgeschmiert werden. Außerdem verdreckt mir das überschüssige Kettenfett  mein Möp nicht, weil immer die richtige Dosis drauf kommt. 


Wie überprüft ihr eigentlich, ob eure Kette gerade ist? Ich wollte mir so nen Laser kaufen, aber 50 Öre sind mir zu viel.


----------



## the.hai (14. Mai 2013)

So Gehalt ist da und ich brauch eure Hilfe. Durch die Führerscheinpause will ich wenigstens bischen Zeit mit meinem Bike verbringen. Der weiße Bugspoiler wird bald montiert, wenn er denn kommt. Nun stellt sich die Frage der LED Heckbeleuchtung^^

Beispielfotos "meiner":
http://images.1000ps.net/images/gebrauchtmotorrad/g_W928587.jpg?maxwidth=1280
http://pic1.autoscout24.net/images-big/823/386/0230386823002.jpg?eab9960816debff50149e8b155967aad

rücklicht entweder in weiß oder schwarz:
LED RÜCKLICHT SCHWARZ HONDA CBF600 N / CBF600 S PC43 | eBay

LED RÜCKLICHT BLINKER HONDA CBF600 N / CBF600 S PC43 | eBay
Was würdet ihr sagen? ich kann mich nicht entscheiden^^

schwarz hat was  http://codepointer.de/cbf/cbf-03.jpg


----------



## apostoli (14. Mai 2013)

Schwarz passt gut. Bleibt nur die frage, ob es stark genug leuchtet. Man soll dich ja schließlich auch sehen, wenn du auf die Bremse gehst oder blinkst.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Mai 2013)

schwarz würde ich nehmen

Bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich mir das kaufe, weil die gelben blinker und rote bremsleuchte sehen bei meiner nicht so toll aus


----------



## the.hai (15. Mai 2013)

ich habs jetzt erstmal in schwarz bestellt, weiß würde komsich aussehen, da ja schon die flanken hinten bei mir weiß sind.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Mai 2013)

Mission Lenkerumbau beendet: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Morgen soll es ja besseres Wetter geben und dann wird auch etwas länger getestet als nur 2x die Straße auf und ab.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Mai 2013)

Komisch, bei uns soll es wieder morgen schlechter sein :/


----------



## >ExX< (19. Mai 2013)

Bei uns solls morgen wohl gutes wetter geben.

Aber habe leider schon was anderes vor.
Ich denke montag eventuell ne runde.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Mai 2013)

Mal eine bescheidene Frage am Rande: tue ich der Gangschaltung eigentlich damit nichts gutes, wenn ich beispielsweise nach dem Anfahren vom ersten Gang direkt in den 3. schalte und dann in den 5.?
Also 2x hoch bei gezogener Kupplung, 3. Gang, etwas höher drehen und dann wieder Kupplung ziehen und "tipp-tipp" in den 5. ?
Sollte doch eigentlich egal sein, oder, weil wenn ich aus der Ferne z.B. eine rote Ampel sehe, schalte ich mich doch auch schon langsam nach unten durch...
Ich hab mich schon oft über den etwas überflüssigen 2. Gang geärgert und dachte mir gestern und vorgestern, das einfach mal so auszuprobieren. 
Na ich bin auf eure Meinung gespannt.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2013)

Es gibt getriebe da darfst du keinen gang überspringen, aber ich denke wenn da keine sperre ist die das verhindert dann macht dem getriebe das bestimmt nichts


----------



## computertod (20. Mai 2013)

also ich nehm beim runterschaschalten gerne mal 2 gänge auf einmal, anhören tut es sich schon anders wie wenn ich jeden gang einzeln nehm 
nehm ich allerdings 3-4 Gänge auf einmal merk ich keinen unterschied...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Mai 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> also ich nehm beim runterschaschalten gerne mal 2 gänge auf einmal, anhören tut es sich schon anders wie wenn ich jeden gang einzeln nehm


Hä? Das versteh ich jetzt nicht!?
Was soll ich sich da anders anhören?





> nehm ich allerdings 3-4 Gänge auf einmal merk ich keinen unterschied...


 Wie meinen?


----------



## computertod (20. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hä? Das versteh ich jetzt nicht!?
> Was soll ich sich da anders anhören?


Naja es hört sich halt anders an wenn ich wieder einkuppel^^


> Wie meinen?


Wenn ich 3-4 gänge auf einmal runterschalte 

Heute hab ich mal versucht nen 911er zu jagen, wärs kein Turbo S gewesen hätts vermutlich sogar geklappt


----------



## mülla1 (20. Mai 2013)

Kannst du ruhig machen  das macht weder der maschine noch irgendwelchen Komponenten selbst was aus  ausser das du vielleicht nicht so flott aus dem Quark kommst wenn du so schaltest.. 
Motorrad Getriebe sind eh ziemlich witzige Gebilde  ich schalte zb ständig ohne die Kupplung zu ziehen, einfach weil ich zu faul bin  und das klappt auch super :p


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2013)

Mit 48 ps nen 911er jagen wird aber tricky


----------



## computertod (20. Mai 2013)

34PS 
Wirklich davongefahren ist er mir nicht, lag aber wohl an der Landstraße


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2013)

Lag wohl daran dass er nicht voll durchgezogen hat


----------



## computertod (20. Mai 2013)

Sag ich ja - kurvige Landstraße mit 'normal' verkehr


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2013)

Achso, dann ist ok


----------



## STSLeon (21. Mai 2013)

Dann ist es ja kein Jagd  neulich einen 911 Turbo S vor mir gehabt, aber der ist auch so relaxt gefahren, dass es wir eher zusammen gecruised sind. Ich glaube Porschefahrer sind einfach entspannter als beispielsweise gewisse Mitbürger im E36 / E46


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

Sogesehen ist der altersdurchschnitt der porsche fahrer etwas größer als die der besagten E36.

Als junger hüpfer lässt man sich halt nicht so gerne abziehen


----------



## computertod (21. Mai 2013)

der 11er hat auch noch nen e36 überholt und ist vor dem dann wieder eingeschert (warum auch immer, platz wär noch gewesen um den davor auch noch zu überholen) und kurz darauf hat dann der e36 den 11er und den davor überholt, bestätigt wohl eure Aussagen


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

Mit meinen knapp 80ps lässts sich auf der landstrasse auch schon gut räubern. Man darf den kampf bloss nich bis zur autobahn ziehen.

Bei meiner Runde mit der R1 damals wars interessant. Ich bin auf der auffahrt und seh im augewinkel irgend nen porsche turbo vorbeifliegen. Da konnt ichs mir auch nicht nehmen lassen hinterherzufliegen. Als ich dann aber mit 270 in nen 120 bereich gekommen bin, hab ich die waffen gestreckt. Dann durfte er mit viel zu schnellen schlappen seiner wege gehn.

P.S. laut DPD TRACKING kommt mein neues rücklicht nachher


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

Ich kanns kaum abwarten offen fahren zu dürfen


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

Seit ich die r1 fahre bin ich erst zweimal kurz auf der Autobahn gewesen. 280 hatte ich einmal drauf. Also noch bin ich sie nicht zu 100%ausgefahren. Aber es macht einfach keinen Spaß. Da fahre ich viel lieber Landstraße am abend wenn es ruhiger ist. Und richtig Spaß macht es, wenn ich dann einen jungen Kerl vor oder hinter mir habe mir einem Benz, BMW oder "aufgemotzten" VW. Ich versuch sie meistens zu ignorieren, aber ab und zu lass ich mich dann doch hinreißen wenn die Straße frei ist und zeig ihm oder ihr, was Beschleunigung ist. :O


----------



## santos (21. Mai 2013)

ich war letztens angeln, hatte einen gewaltigen Biss, später stellte sich aber raus, war ein Moped bei dem noch das Licht brannte. Möchtegern-Schumis oder Kindergarten.


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

Und damit möchtest du mir nun genau was sagen?


----------



## Heretic (21. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub er findet es etwas Kindisch , dass ihr euch mit nem 911er anlegt


----------



## santos (21. Mai 2013)

naja für Dich, ich will damit sagen, dass Du ein wahrer Held der Landstraße bist und es ungemein schwer ist, mit einem Krad einem Auto zu zeigen, was Beschleunigung bedeutet. Meine Hochachtung bist ein toller Hecht. Wie alt bist noch mal?


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

Was hast mein alter mit meinen Hobby zu tun? Ich würde auf freier Strecke auch gerne mal gegen einen Sportwagen fahren. Nur sitz da meistens Opa am Steuer und der will nicht. Und wenn du mich kennen würdest, wüsstest du dass ich ein eher ruhiger Vertreter unter den Fahrern bin. Aber warum rechtfertige ich mich überhaupt?


----------



## santos (21. Mai 2013)

vielleicht hast Du ja erkannt, das Du vom Motorrad und damit verbundenen fahren,  nicht so viel Ahnung hast und die Opas die Du meinst, wissen was Leben bedeutet, die müssen sich auch nicht beweisen, im Gegensatz zu Dir.


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

santos, pass ich dir einfach nicht, oder hast du generell ein Problem mit Motorradfahrern? Ich würde nicht zu schnell über Leute urteilen, aufgrund dessen was du hier ließt. Ich sag ja, du kennst mich nicht ein bisschen aber meinst mich einschätzen zu können?
Tut mir leid, dass du nun denkst ich wäre einer von den Jungs, die ohne Rücksicht auf andere mit Tempo 100 durch Ortschaften ballern oder jegliche Verkehrsregeln missachten.

Sag mir einfach wo du wohnst, und wir unterhalten uns mal so über unsere Ansichten. Hier passt es irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Mai 2013)

Habe erst gestern so nen Report im TV über Ghostrider im TV gesehen. 
Heftig... fiel mir gerade irgendwie bei der Diskussion ein, auch wenns nicht allzuviel damit zu tun hat. 



mülla schrieb:


> Kannst du ruhig machen  das macht weder der  maschine noch irgendwelchen Komponenten selbst was aus  ausser das du  vielleicht nicht so flott aus dem Quark kommst wenn du so schaltest..
> Motorrad  Getriebe sind eh ziemlich witzige Gebilde  ich schalte zb ständig  ohne die Kupplung zu ziehen, einfach weil ich zu faul bin  und das  klappt auch super :p


Danke.
Aber ohne Kuppeln? o.O
Du magst dein Mopped nicht, oder?


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

Die Jungs sind ja auch nicht ganz dicht. Können sich gerne auf ner Rennstrecke tot fahren, aber auf öffentlichen Straßen muss das nicht sein.

@ Exx: Wie lange musst denn noch "klein" fahren?


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

santos schrieb:


> vielleicht hast Du ja erkannt, das Du vom Motorrad und damit verbundenen fahren,  nicht so viel Ahnung hast und die Opas die Du meinst, wissen was Leben bedeutet, die müssen sich auch nicht beweisen, im Gegensatz zu Dir.


 
kleiner rassenhass gegen motorradfahrer? oder biste 911er fahrer? mal ehrlich, was is so schlimm mit spass über die landstrassen zu knallen? motorradfahren is schließlich ein hobby und kein transportmittel! ich reden von gesundem fahren, keine 300 in der spielstrasse oder rechts überholen in ner 30er zone.

sinnvolle diskussion gerne, aber kein sinnfreies pöbeln bitte. sonst geh in den autothread und kriech den senioren mit ihren 911er in den hintern

P.S. Der DPD Mann war da, Mission: LED-Arsch an der 600er startet in 5min


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Mai 2013)

Bitte mit Fotofeedback hier!
Kann ja nicht sein, dass du uns nur die Schnute sabberig machst!


----------



## santos (21. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre selbst Motorrad, was sollte ich gegen Kradfahrer haben. Ich habe auch nichts gegen Dich, wie Du schon sagst, ich kenne Dich nicht. Mir ist das auch egal, wie Du Dich im Straßenverkehr benimmst. Ich habe was gegen die Art, was Du und einige andere hier von sich geben. Dazu gehört auch Deine unterschwellige Drohung.


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß ja selber, dass einige Sprüche nicht immer ankommen. Aber ich fahre keinen Supersportler um mit Tempo 40 durchs Grüne zu rollen. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich wirklich keiner der es übertreibt. Ich weiß eigentlich ziemlich gut, wann ich mal am Hahn drehen kann und wann ich mich zusammen reiße. Es kann IMMER etwas passieren. Aber es ist ein Hobby bei dem man nie auslernt. 
Ich habe ja nicht umsonst meine Segelstange an der R1. Die zügelt einen schon.  Und wer ein Problem mit meiner Einstellung hat, darf es mir gerne sagen. Aber dann auch direkt ins Gesicht.


EDIT: Was für eine Drohung bitte?
EDIT2: Ich mach nun Feierabend. Und the.hai. Bilder!!!!


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

@santos: dann mal viel spaß beim hinterherschleichen von den autos

Die ganzen gangster in ihren getunten autos kommen sich doch vor wie die kings.
Wieso sollte man denen nicht einfach mal zeigen was ein motorrad kann?

@metalic: leider noch 1,5 jahre.


----------



## santos (21. Mai 2013)

ich weiß sehr gut was langsam fahren und schnell fahren bedeutet, meine beiden Dinge dafür. Mal ganz neben her, auch der Shopper geht über 200.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

Woher weist du dass die chopper über 200 geht?


----------



## santos (21. Mai 2013)

netter Versuch, ich habe ihn gebaut, wie einige andere auch. Und fürs schnell fahren ist der Ring da, da kann man alles testen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Mai 2013)

Bestimmt ausprobiert!?


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

Kleiner vorgeschmack, jetzte erstmal wieder zusammenschustern


----------



## STSLeon (21. Mai 2013)

So letzten Freitag bei gutem Wetter


----------



## mülla1 (21. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Habe erst gestern so nen Report im TV über Ghostrider im TV gesehen.
> Heftig... fiel mir gerade irgendwie bei der Diskussion ein, auch wenns nicht allzuviel damit zu tun hat.
> 
> Danke.
> ...


 

 wieso? Ein schaltautomat macht doch auch nichts anderes  ich schalte ja nicht unter volllast sondern gehe über einen lastwechsel. Sprich Gas wegnehmen und in dem Moment in dem das Motorrad vom Beschleunigungsbetrieb in den schiebebetrieb übergeht pitscht du den nächsten Gang rein  in dem Moment ist das Getriebe für einen kurzen Augenblick unbelastet und du kannst die gänge sogar ziemlich sanft wechseln  

Puhhh Leute jetzt habt ihr hier ne Diskussion losgetreten  
Ist doch wie immer.. Wir Motorradfahrer sind alle kleine Teufel. Man kann nur die Hörner nicht sehen  die sind ja unterm Helm  

Nein mal ganz ehrlich.. Wer Motorrad fährt hat auch was für Geschwindigkeit und vorallem Beschleunigung übrig. Es sei denn man ist 50+ fährt im Jahr 300km seine harley und macht vor der Eisdiele dann einen auf dicke Hose.. 
Und von den moralaposteln gibt's schon genug.. 
Gefühle zehn mal im jahr gibt es diese Diskussionen in den etlichen Motorrad Foren in denen ich sonst noch unterwegs bin. 
Einfach mal den Ball flach halten und nicht den Besserwisser spielen und alles ist gut


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

Komm gerade nach Hause und hatte mich gefreut, dass diese Diskussion bereits vier weitere Seiten voll gemacht hat. 
Nun bin ich enttäuscht. mülla ist sowieso der Schlimmste unter den Motorradfahrern


----------



## mülla1 (21. Mai 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> mülla ist sowieso der Schlimmste unter den Motorradfahrern


 
Gar nicht  ich hab nur auch schon viel Mist gebaut und berichte aus dem Fundus meiner reichhaltigen Erfahrung :banghead:    
Nein spass beiseite.. Ich geb halt ganz gern Gas und gehe an die Grenzen. Deswegen fahre ich auch Rennstrecke. Wenn man das mal gemacht hat weiss man auch wie man auf der Strasse fahren kann. Und meistens bewege ich mich (Vorrausgesetzt es geht mir nicht zu lange geradeaus) in einem legalen Rahmen (guuuut auf ein oder zwei Rädern variiert dann auch schonmal). 
Ich suche mir dann halt die strecken aus die auch mit 70 oder 100 knieschleifend spass machen 

Edit:  aber im Moment ist eh nichts mit Motorrad fahren  liege mit 39 Grad Fieber im Bett


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner vorgeschmack, jetzte erstmal wieder zusammenschustern



Brauchst du da nen anderes blinkerrelais?

Habe gerade eben die kette mit petroleum gereinigt und nachgefettet.

Schaut ganz gut aus, vielleicht muss ich die kette noch was lockern.

Muss sich die kette so 2 cm leicht bewegen lassen oder mit kraftaufwand?
Gute besserung mülla!


----------



## moe (21. Mai 2013)

Allgemein sagt man, dass die Kette in belastetem Zustand (!) am straffsten Punkt ca. 3cm Spiel haben sollte.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

Bei mir sinds am schlabberigsten punkt vielleicht 2 cm 

Muss ich morgen nochmal ran


----------



## moe (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn du draufsitzt oder aufm Ständer?
Lieber zu locker, als zu stramm. Wenn das Möp mal komplett einfedert, hast gleich deine Kette ungleich gelängt.
Meine aktuelle hat am strammsten Punkt 2cm, am schlaffsten ca. 6. Ich glaub die ist fällig.


----------



## mülla1 (21. Mai 2013)

Guck mal in dein mopped Handbuch rein  da müsste eigentlich alles drinstehen.. 
Kette immer im belasteten Zustand einstellen, also wenn du drauf sitzt  das nur nicht immer ganz einfach  

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde lieber ein wenig zu locker als zu stramm.. Eine ungleichmäßig gelängte Kette ist ziemlicher Mist  Abgesehen davon kann das federbein nicht mehr gescheit arbeiten wenn die Kette zu stramm sitzt

Danke für die Genesungswünsche  mit Aspirin komplex kann man sich noch einigermaßen über Wasser halten ^^


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

SO, fertig^^

Hab Bilder von vorher/nachher.

Allgemein muss ich sagen, GEILE SACHE^^ von der seite sind die leds dunkler, da sie nicht so streuen, aber von hinten is die optik einfach nur hammer. andere relais brauchte ich nicht, da entweder die pc43 jetzte lastunabhängige hat oder sie mir in den blinken noch widerstände reingeknallt haben.

ich hoffe ersteres, denke aber letzteres




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

Lampe sieht gut aus...

ABER....

ich an deiner Stelle hätte mir schon lange diesen "Gepäckträger" abgebaut. Zur Not wär ich da mit ner Flex bei gegangen.

Ps. Wenn du das Kennzeichen unkenntlichen machen möchtest, denk an den PKW


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Wenn du draufsitzt oder aufm Ständer?
> Lieber zu locker, als zu stramm. Wenn das Möp mal komplett einfedert, hast gleich deine Kette ungleich gelängt.
> Meine aktuelle hat am strammsten Punkt 2cm, am schlaffsten ca. 6. Ich glaub die ist fällig.


 
viel unterschied gibts da nicht wenn ich jetzt draufsitze oder nicht 

gucke sograd ma  im buch.

das rücklicht sieht geil aus


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Lampe sieht gut aus...
> 
> ABER....
> 
> ...


 
Ich hasse es mit rucksack zu fahren und hab ein schweinegeld für die originalenkoffer bezahlt  ich glaube nich das da was abgemacht wird^^ 

der pkw is nich meiner und fährt immer gesittet

hab grad ne mail gekruiegt, meine bestellung für den bugspoiler wurde verbummelt........ den hab ich vor übern monat bestellt. kann jetzt nochmal bis zu 28Tage dauern, da muss ich morgen nochmal nachverhandeln, so nicht ey.....


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

So gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander. Ich bin da wieder ganz anders. Ich mag es überhaupt nicht leiden wenn ich am Moped Koffer dran hätte. Habe eigentlich immer meinen Rucksack dabei mit irgendwelchen Dingen. Selbst bei einem Tankrucksack müsste ich mir das erst einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

War auch überhaupt nicht böse gemeint. 


EDIT: Wollte es mir aber schon immer mal geben, mir so ein China-Ding zu bestellen. Die Leute im Auto hinter mir schmeißen sich doch weg, wenn ich damit an der Ampel stehe. Am liebsten den Elefanten oder das Shwein.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Baby-Jungen-Kindergarten-Rucksack-Tasche-Kinderrucksack-Freizeit-Tier-Motive-/251253830996?pt=DE_Kindertaschen&var=&hash=item3a7fe53554


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

ich habe meistens gar nichts bei mir, weder koffer, tankrucksack noch rucksack


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

Ist bei mir irgendwie zur Gewohnheit geworden. Ich nehm ihn sogar mit, wenn er leer ist. Aber meistens ist was drin. Fahre mit der Maschine auch oft zur Arbeit und dann sind da meine normalen Schuhe drin oder ne Jeans oder Geschenke für die Freundin.


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ich habe meistens gar nichts bei mir, weder koffer, tankrucksack noch rucksack


 
da ich meistens mit dem mopped zu uni düse, muss ich ja was mitnehmen  und in nen vernünftigen motorradrucksack passt nichts rein.

ich habe sogar noch diesen von früher. http://www.louis.de/index.php?partner=hurra&topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=10026498
 in blau mit blauem leuchtband außenrum. die haben mit nachts immer angehalten, wenn ich mit blinke rucksack rumgefahren bin^^ aber auf der simme war der rucksack optisches TUNING PUR.


so exx, brauchste jetzt ein klarglas rücklicht? ich hab da eins über


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

was hast du denn fürn rucksack?^^

edit: muss mal überlegen, weiße blinker kommen bestimmt geil


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (21. Mai 2013)

Ihr alle mit euren Möhren .. DAS is ne Maschine 
Mit 75 Sachen übern Feldweg brettern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Ihr alle mit euren Möhren .. DAS is ne Maschine
> Mit 75 Sachen übern Feldweg brettern!
> 
> 
> ...


 



thecroatien schrieb:


> So, da wir eine Auto und einen Roller Thread haben, kommt hier der Mopped Fahrer Thread!
> 
> Vorraussetzung zur Teilnahme ist ein Manuell schaltendes Gerät, 2 Runde Reifen, und mindestenz 125ccm.
> Bilder auch erwünscht!
> ...



Du bist raus nene ich hab auch noch ne Simme, bloss meine is noch "stvo-tauglich". deins is ja nur ein ost-dirtbike^^ und bis ich hier nen tauglichen feldweg gefunden hätte, wäre ich schon dreimal hopps genommen worden.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

Hai, hast du vorne die blinker auch über? 

Ich will vorne auch klarglas


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hai, hast du vorne die blinker auch über?
> 
> Ich will vorne auch klarglas


 
ich hab heute geschaut... müsste jetzte natürlich vorne auch tauschen, aber die Kanzel abzubauen is echt ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, ich überlegs mir die woche ncoh^^


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> ich hab heute geschaut... müsste jetzte natürlich vorne auch tauschen, aber die Kanzel abzubauen is echt ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, ich überlegs mir die woche ncoh^^



Ganze Woche ist Regen angesagt. Kannst bei mir auch gleich bei.


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ganze Woche ist Regen angesagt. Kannst bei mir auch gleich bei.


 
Räusper....ich zitiere:"das angeordnete Fahrverbot von 1 Monat endet mit Ablauf des 07.06.13"


Noch fragen?


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

Hmm uncool. Was fährst auch mit einem PKW zu schnell?


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab heute geschaut... müsste jetzte natürlich vorne auch tauschen, aber die Kanzel abzubauen is echt ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, ich überlegs mir die woche ncoh^^



Für die blinker vorne muss die komplette hülle ab?


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Für die blinker vorne muss die komplette hülle ab?



Gugg doch nach 

Sind von innen mit 3schrauben rückwandig verschraubt. Selbst mit kinderhände und minischraubenzieher, no chance.

Ich schau mal


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Mai 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> So letzten Freitag bei gutem Wetter


 Hüüübsch! 
Sage mal wo liegen da die Unterschiede im Vergleich zur Hornet?
Motor ist meines Wissens identisch und die Verkleidung öffensichtlich auch. 
Aber was noch so?


----------



## ich558 (22. Mai 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> So letzten Freitag bei gutem Wetter



Sieht echt gut aus. Ich finde Felgenringe machen echt viel aus. 
Unterschied zur Hornet ist eigentlich nur, dass diese nackt ist und der Motor mehr Durchzug hat wenn ich mich nicht irre das gelesen zu haben.


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Für die blinker vorne muss die komplette hülle ab?


 
hab nochmal geschaut, kanzel muss ab, scheint aber nich so kompliziert zu sein. ich hatte schonmal den tank runter, das war ne andere nummer 

ich bestell mal die schwarzen und dann sehn wa weiter


----------



## >ExX< (22. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte auch schonmal tank runter, samt sitzbank, 2 anbauteile und vergaser -.-

Das war ein gemurkse.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Mai 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus. Ich finde Felgenringe machen echt viel aus.
> Unterschied zur Hornet ist eigentlich nur, dass diese nackt ist und der Motor mehr Durchzug hat wenn ich mich nicht irre das gelesen zu haben.


 Danke.
Na ich werde mal nacher nochmal auf der Honda HP stöbern und ei bisserl träumen...


----------



## STSLeon (22. Mai 2013)

Motor ist identisch zur Hornet, wie die meisten Teile. Beide Maschinen haben 102 PS. Anders ist nur die Verkleidung / Lenker und auch die Tankform (etwas weniger Inhalt). Das macht für mich gerade aber den Spaß aus, man hat das einfache Fahrverhalten einer Naked, eine relativ bequeme Sitzposition und trotzdem eine hübsche Verkleidung. 

Die Felgenringe waren echt eine gute Investition. Als nächstes kommt ein kurzes Heck, damit das Plastikgeraffel verschwindet.


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Motor ist identisch zur Hornet, wie die meisten Teile. Beide Maschinen haben 102 PS. Anders ist nur die Verkleidung / Lenker und auch die Tankform (etwas weniger Inhalt). Das macht für mich gerade aber den Spaß aus, man hat das einfache Fahrverhalten einer Naked, eine relativ bequeme Sitzposition und trotzdem eine hübsche Verkleidung.
> 
> Die Felgenringe waren echt eine gute Investition. Als nächstes kommt ein kurzes Heck, damit das Plastikgeraffel verschwindet.


 

Meine cbf600 hat ja auch den entschärten motor deiner. ein "umrüstsatz" wäre n1ce^^ 24PS uha^^

bis auf die felgenbänder is aber noch nischt gemacht oder?


----------



## STSLeon (22. Mai 2013)

Der Motor stammt ursprünglich aus der PC 40 und wurde neu abgestimmt. 20 PS weniger aber dafür angeblich mehr Druck im mittleren Drehzahlbereich. 

Bis auf die Felgenbänder ist noch nicht gemacht. Ich will eigentlich auch relativ viele Arbeiten im Winter erledigen, aber bei dem Wetter kann man auch basteln


----------



## apostoli (22. Mai 2013)

Die Felgenrandaufkleber habe ich mir auch bestellt und die grauen Schriftzüge gegen weiße ausgetauscht. Hat auch schon ne Menge gebracht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine Kamikatze 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Die Felgenrandaufkleber habe ich mir auch bestellt und die grauen Schriftzüge gegen weiße ausgetauscht. Hat auch schon ne Menge gebracht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Blätter mal vor und sag mir was zu meinem neuen Rücklicht


----------



## apostoli (22. Mai 2013)

Kommt gut. Sieht echt besser aus Beat ne gute Entscheidung. Bringt glatt mal 5 Km/h mehr.


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Kommt gut. Sieht echt besser aus Beat ne gute Entscheidung. Bringt glatt mal 5 Km/h mehr.


 

Leichtbau^^

jetzt noch schwarze Blinker und ich krieg dich

mal enrsthaft, bei der Demontage des topcaseträger dacht ich mir fällt mein arm ab. massiv ist echt untertrieben.  aber naja lieber bequem und langsam als unbequem und schnell. deswegen hab ich ja auch keine 1000er eierfeile


----------



## apostoli (22. Mai 2013)

Gewichtsreduktion bringt ne Menge . Mein orignal Auspuff wiegt 6,5 Kg. Der muss uff jeden fall ab. Die meisten Austausch ESD wiegen gerade mal 2,5 Kg. Was zum Geier haben die für Materialien genommen. ???? Beton ???

Bin gestern wieder ein Stück Autobahn gefahren, geht echt garnicht mit nem Naked Bike. Fange an es zu bereuen obwohl ich meine Zett echt geil finde.


----------



## STSLeon (22. Mai 2013)

Du beschwerst dich? Ich kann am Auspuff ungefähr 7 kg sparen...


----------



## Metalic (22. Mai 2013)

Würde bei mir auch zu gerne noch einen anderen Auspuff dran setzen wegen dem Klang. Original ist zu harmlos 
Aber bei meiner Maschine bin ich immer 800-1200€ los


----------



## apostoli (22. Mai 2013)

Die die ich haben will kostet auch 800 Glocken.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. Mai 2013)

Was habt Uhr bitte alle für Original ESD's drauf!? I h hab jetzt 4kg gespaart mit den Leo den ich Verbaut habe und der hat mich nur 70€ gekostet, OK war gebraucht^^


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

Für 300e nen remus revolution titan  kost neu 700e...

Aber mal ehrlich, ich fetti könnt woanders an gewicht sparen ^^ aber solang die kombie passt, find ich 98kg bei 1,9m vertretbar. Nach Australien war ich bei 84kg, richtiger rennfahrer dur 2dollar/tag diät 

Mir gehts nur um optik und sound, größere scheibe, zusätlicher bugspoiler und hinterradabdeckung, alles nur gewicht.


----------



## apostoli (22. Mai 2013)

Mir geht's ja auch nur um die Optik. Bugi + Auspuff = 1150 Euro.  1600 habe ich schon seit Januar investiert. Die Anschaffung war im November.  Das muss also warten. Ist viel Holz für ein Hobby.

Ach ja... Lenker kommt ja dazu. Würde auch nochmal ca 180 kosten samt Rizer.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Die Felgenrandaufkleber habe ich mir auch bestellt und die grauen Schriftzüge gegen weiße ausgetauscht. Hat auch schon ne Menge gebracht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mülla1 (22. Mai 2013)

Bei der superduke hab ich durch die komplett Anlage ca 10kg gespart  der original esd ist echt ne Wucht. Mega schwer das teil.. 
Die sil Motor ESDs sind dagegen echte schlanke grazien  

Jaja man kann schon einiges an Gewicht sparen... Aber am besten spart es sich bei einem selbst. Bis du die 10kg am Motorrad weggeschnipselt hast sieht die karre entweder ******** aus oder du hast ordentlich Geld reingepumpt  da ess ich doch einfach weniger


----------



## Metalic (22. Mai 2013)

Habe heute erfahren, dass meine Maschine einen defekt hat, der 2005 zu einer Rückrufaktion bei Yamaha geführt hat um das teil auszutauschen. Der Vorbesitzer hat s aber verpennt. Nun ist die gute acht Jahre alt, aber Yamaha repariert das ganze immer noch auf Kulanz, Garantie wie auch immer. Das ist doch mal Service


----------



## >ExX< (22. Mai 2013)

Was fürn defekt ist das denn?


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2013)

@hai: Sieht gut aus, dein Rücklicht. Nächstes Projekt: Kennzeichenhalter.


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> @hai: Sieht gut aus, dein Rücklicht. Nächstes Projekt: Kennzeichenhalter.


 
Erstmal, schwarze Blinker vorne, Bugspoiler und Hinterradabdeckung, dann dürfte ich langsam durch sein^^ Wahrscheinlich noch Tachobeleuchtung farblich ändern.


----------



## apostoli (22. Mai 2013)

Ja dein Nr Schild ist riesig. Oder kommt es auf den Fotos nur so groß rüber. ??


----------



## >ExX< (22. Mai 2013)

So meine kette ist ungleichmäßig gelängt

So stramm war se auch nicht.
Schicke euch heut abend vielleicht nen video da sieht man dass die kette hin und herschlägt


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2013)

Meine auch. Bei Gelegenheit wechsel ich sie mal.

@hai: Mach erst den KZH. Das reißt optisch echt was raus. Hab ich bei mir auch gemacht.


----------



## Metalic (22. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Was fürn defekt ist das denn?



Der Drosselklappensensor soll fehlerhaft sein. Frag mich aber bitte nicht, was das für ein Teil ist... Ist auch nichts schlimmes. Es könnte dadurch nur sein, dass die Maschine einfach mal aus geht.


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> @hai: Mach erst den KZH. Das reißt optisch echt was raus. Hab ich bei mir auch gemacht.


 
was soll ne andere KZH denn machen, bzw wie besser aussehen? wie soll ich sie ändern? das ist doch alles integriegt, also auf die idee würde ich nie kommen. was soll danach anders aussehen?


----------



## apostoli (22. Mai 2013)

Haste doch an meinem Kennzeichenhalter gesehen. Einfach stylischer und nicht so bullig. Mache gleich mal Vergleichsbilder.

Vorher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

ja, wenn ich mir nen kleineres kennzeichen hole, aber mit meinem kuchenblech bin ich eigentlich zufrieden^^ 

die nur blech variante http://www.1000ps.at/images/umbau/ug_16430_1.jpg find ich nu mal garnich Pralle  ich bleib dabei. woanders bau ich verkleidung ab und hier soll ich sie abbauen^^


----------



## apostoli (22. Mai 2013)

Die nur Blech Variante sieht viel besser aus !!!

Wo anders baust du Verkleidung ab??


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Die nur Blech Variante sieht viel besser aus !!!
> 
> Wo anders baust du Verkleidung ab??


 

dein schild is einfach mal halb so groß^^

ICh behalt meins, nananananana

du fährst ja was nackte, die muss ja böse und drahtig aussehen


bei mir ist das ganz wesentlich breiter und integrierter, weshalb ichs eher zur verkleidung zähle. bei dir sah sie ja wirklich verloren aus.


----------



## mülla1 (22. Mai 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Der Drosselklappensensor soll fehlerhaft sein. Frag mich aber bitte nicht, was das für ein Teil ist... Ist auch nichts schlimmes. Es könnte dadurch nur sein, dass die Maschine einfach mal aus geht.


 
Alles halb so wild. Drosselklappensensor misst nur die Stellung der Drosselklappen  also das was du eh mit einer rechten hand so aufdrehst. Das sind alles so vergleichsmessungen die das steuergerät macht. im grundegenommen würde es reichen wenn der luftmengensensor im ansaugtrakt dem steuergerät sagt was so reinkommt. da aber überall ständig irgendwas verglichen wird wird halt auch noch die stellung der drosselklappen abgefragt 

bzw. bei den neueren Maschinen wird das ding echt auch wirklich gebraucht. ich hatte an der gsxr einen wahlschalter mit dem ich während der fahrt drei verschiedene mappings anwählen konnte. die mappings haben dann die motorleistung und den durchzug beeinflusst. und dafür brauchte der rechner die von mir beeinflusste stellung der drosselklappe um die von computer gesteuerter klappe zu regeln 

aaaber ich schwafel schon wieder  fieber ist weg.. ich bin wieder flotter auf den beinen 

edit:
@ apostoli  netter KZH. sieht echt um einiges besser aus damit  ist die beleuchtung jetzt mit LEDs? 
achja    ich hoffe du nutzt den reifen auch bis zum Rand?!


----------



## apostoli (22. Mai 2013)

Ja da sind LEDs dran. Man sieht ja wie weit der Reifen abgenutzt ist   zwei cm bis zur Kante sind noch. Das schaffe ich aber noch.


----------



## the.hai (23. Mai 2013)

Hey exx, nachhr gibs neue blinker


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Mai 2013)

Fotos bitte!
Gefällt mir so ein "vernünfiger" KZH.
Ich hatte auch schon danach gesurft, aber die Wünsche werden immer größer und nagt ganz schön am Geldbeutel.


----------



## apostoli (23. Mai 2013)

@ Kamikaze 

Meinst du mich ? Ich hab da 90 Euro hinlegen müssen. Ist eine von ProTech


----------



## the.hai (23. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Fotos bitte!


 
Here we go!

Sieht gut aus und macht auch gut was her 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab heute auch ne Rückmeldung vom Händler des Bugspoilers gekriegt, dauert jetzt noch zwei Wochen, was dann einer gesamt Lieferzeit von 7Wochen entspricht.... Habe mich aufgrunddessen auch dagegen entschieden, bei diesem Händler weiter zu kaufen. 
Hintere Radabdeckung wird woanders jekooft!

Und Exx? Schreib mir ne PN wenn du Interesse an der Originalrückleuchte und Blinker der PC43 hast.


----------



## moe (23. Mai 2013)

Was an nem anderen KZH besser aussieht? So ziemlich alles. 
Das hässliche Plastik kommt weg, zwischen Hinterrad und Heck wirds luftiger, Kennzeichenbeleuchtung wird kleiner und hübscher, etc. 
Ich hab meinen auch abgesägt, weil der zusammen mit der HUV ein Teil war, ein Blech rangeschraubt und daran den KZH. 
btw: Kleine Kennzeichen gibts im Netz ab 10 Öre.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Mai 2013)

Sind die blinker wirklich baugleich zu den der pc38?


----------



## the.hai (23. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Sind die blinker wirklich baugleich zu den der pc38?


 
Ich hab diese gekauft http://www.ebay.de/itm/390557612293?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 und die passen auch ohne Probleme. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass die original Beleuchtung der PC43 auch an die PC38 passt und "abwärtskompatibel" ist.

Beim Rücklicht wird es sich so ähnlich verhalten. Da würde ich aber einfach die Gläser tauschen, um die unnötige Bastelarbeit zu umgehen.

Sag einfach Bescheid 


Mein Motorradentzug hat schon wieder zugeschlagen: Hinterradabdeckung Puig Honda CBF600 S ABS 08' tief schwarz | CBR 600F/S | Honda | Kotflügel+Hinterrad Abdeckung | Powermint Online-Shop

Sollte bis zum Wochenende da sein^^


----------



## >ExX< (23. Mai 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6BFOeRpKhk

kann euer browser das abspielen?

meint ihr die kette ist hinüber?


----------



## moe (23. Mai 2013)

Hinüber ja, aber nicht so kaputt, dass sie sofort ausgetauscht werden müsste.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Mai 2013)

ok, dann gehts ja noch 
hat sowieso schon knappe 20tkm drauf.

aber wieso längst sich so eine kette so schnell?
ich meine so stramm war se auch nicht.


----------



## apostoli (24. Mai 2013)

Die Felgenrandaufkleber sind da  Klebe Klebe mache !!!


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2013)

Schieße schieße foto mache


----------



## apostoli (24. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (24. Mai 2013)

Sind die Flanken an den Felgen bei dir glatt? Also da, wo du die Felgenringe drauf geklebt hast.
Bei mir sind da Aussparungen und Schrift drin. Ich weiß nicht, ob die bei mir überhaupt halten.


----------



## apostoli (24. Mai 2013)

Ja alles glatt wie ein Babypopo  im Felgenbett ist eine Stufe drin.  Erster Ausritt mit Aufklebern... 5% Leistungszuwachs im unteren Drehzahlbereich


----------



## Metalic (24. Mai 2013)

Mindestens 5%!


----------



## the.hai (24. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ja alles glatt wie ein Babypopo  im Felgenbett ist eine Stufe drin.  Erster Ausritt mit Aufklebern... 5% Leistungszuwachs im unteren Drehzahlbereich


 
Macht auch viel aus, ob du sie in fahrtrichtung oder entgegen geklebt hast


----------



## moe (24. Mai 2013)

Weiße sind doch leichter als farbige, von daher ist das nicht so schlimm.


----------



## apostoli (24. Mai 2013)

Hab extra drauf geachtet das ich die in Fahrtrichtung Klebe. Wäre ja sonst verschenkte power.


----------



## the.hai (24. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Hab extra drauf geachtet das ich die in Fahrtrichtung Klebe. Wäre ja sonst verschenkte power.


 
Besorg dir noch Z1000 Sticker


----------



## apostoli (24. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Besorg dir noch Z1000 Sticker



Hab ich auch überlegt, das machen dann aber die Bremsen nicht mehr mit. Das wär echt zu viel power.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2013)

Stärkere kolbenrückholfedern bringen auch nochmal biss chen was


----------



## the.hai (24. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Stärkere kolbenrückholfedern bringen auch nochmal biss chen was


 
Du hast ja glück  du kannst mit ner vergaserinnenbeleuchtung dem sprit helfen, sich nicht zu verirren. bei unseren einspritzern passt keine birne mehr^^


----------



## apostoli (24. Mai 2013)

Nimm doch LEDs 
Hey ich suche einen Bugspioler  hat jemand einen für die Z750 ??


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Du hast ja glück  du kannst mit ner vergaserinnenbeleuchtung dem sprit helfen, sich nicht zu verirren. bei unseren einspritzern passt keine birne mehr^^


 
hab auch nochmal nen paar grüne Zündfunken nachgefüllt.
war fast leer


----------



## Klutten (25. Mai 2013)

Kann die liebe Zweiradgemeinde den *Spam* mal wieder eindämmen? Danke!


----------



## STSLeon (25. Mai 2013)

Um den SPAM mal wieder einzudämmen zurück zum optischen proll Tuning. Nach 5 ps mehr am Hinterrad durch gp felgenbänder, das nächste optische Highlight:


----------



## apostoli (25. Mai 2013)

Na Logo können wir das. 

Hab mal ne frage an die Gemeinde. Könntet ihr euch bitte folgende eBay Artikelnummern anschauen und mir sagen ob ihr da was kaufen würdet? 
Ein Anbieter aus Großbritannien : 300909204685

Einer aus Griechenland : 140405527604

Einer aus Italien : 170631735262

Ich würde den aus Großbritannien bevorzugen, da das der Originale Bugspoiler ist. 

Bitte mal um Feedback 
Danke

@ STSLeon 

Die Rizoma Griffel hole ich mir auch, aber in Black. Die sind geilo


----------



## the.hai (25. Mai 2013)

Hmmm, der aus England wäre ja für gebraucht nicht wirklich günstig. Mit Porto biste dann bei min. 170€, wenn wer mitbietet sogar nochmehr.
Dazu kommt die Frage zur ABE?

Was sagste zu dem? BUGSPOILER - KAWASAKI Z750 04-11/Z750S/Z750R 11-12/Z1000 03-09 - Powerbronze.de

Klaus Goerz - Motorradteile und Motorradzubehr fr Sportler, Supersportler und Naked Bikes - Bugspoiler Powerbronze


----------



## apostoli (25. Mai 2013)

Die von powerbronze gefallen mir nicht. ABE ist nicht notwendig. Ist ja ein original Kawasaki Bugi, der kostet neu 349 Euro. Ist also schon günstig, wenn keiner bietet. Ich habe nur keine Erfahrungen mit Auslandskäufen gemacht.


----------



## the.hai (25. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ich habe nur keine Erfahrungen mit Auslandskäufen gemacht.


 
Kaufen und hoffen, dass es ankommt^^ würde zur sicherheit auf paypal bestehen. Auch wenn dieser saftladen bis zu nem halben jahr braucht eh du deine kohle wieder hast, irgendwann kommts.....


----------



## apostoli (25. Mai 2013)

Ich werde es mal probieren und berichten, darf nur keiner bieten. Dann muss der Bugi schwarz foliert werden...


----------



## the.hai (26. Mai 2013)

Haste zum folieren schon wen?


----------



## apostoli (26. Mai 2013)

Ja in Schöneiche die Carwrapping Jungs. Mal sehen ob ich den überhaupt bekomme.


----------



## the.hai (26. Mai 2013)

Naja zurnot sag bescheid ein vadder von nem kumpel macht sowas...boah is das ein shiiiiit wetter


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2013)

Gestern noch ne runde gefahren, war ganz schön bis auf 3 schauer aufm rückweg.

Aber heute siehts wirklich mies aus


----------



## apostoli (26. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Naja zurnot sag bescheid ein vadder von nem kumpel macht sowas



Macht er das professionell ? Gute Preise mache?

Schau dir mal bitte diese Seite an. 

http://www.racingbike-rosapepe.it/puntale-kawasaki-z7501000-200709-verniciato-p-592.html


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Mai 2013)

hmm, das schlechte wetter und die wenige freizeit halten mich jetzt glaub schon über 3 wochen vom motorradfahren ab 
Aber morgen gehts mal wieder auf ne schöne 2-Tages-Tour mit meinem kleinen Moped, dem Peugeot Vogue 50erle, muss jedes jahr sein, entweder mitm roller oder wie jetzt mitm moped


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2013)

Legt ihr euch eigentlich mit eurem Bike in die Kurve oder drück ihr der Gerät?


----------



## Heretic (26. Mai 2013)

Der Gerät ? 

Also ich fahre vorwiegend liegend. ( Kopf logischerweise gerade ^^ )

Bei Kurven die sehr unübersichtlich und sehr eng sind. Sowie bei denen ich weis das da mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit Gegenverkehr kommt.
Drücke ich die Maschine vorwiegend. Damit ich nicht zu breit werden... (bzgl Liegendes Motorrad kann schnell mal so breit wien Auto werden....)

Mein Fahrlehrer meinte auch. Es gibt immer Situationen wo das eine besser als das andere sein wird.


----------



## the.hai (26. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Legt ihr euch eigentlich mit eurem Bike in die Kurve oder drück ihr der Gerät?


 
Je nachdem, weite entspannte kurven liegend und wenn ich mal bock auf bischen "jagen" hab, dann drücken, sofern das die neigefreiheit der CBF600 zulässt.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2013)

Ja, also weite Kurven mach ich halt auch meistens liegend, aber ansonsten drücke ich fast nur


----------



## mülla1 (27. Mai 2013)

Grundsätzlich ziehe ich die maschine in die Kurve.. Alleine um noch Reserven zu haben. Mit etwas mehr hangoff kann man immer noch was raus holen. Beim reindrücken ist irgendwann Ende


----------



## dot (27. Mai 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Der Drosselklappensensor soll fehlerhaft sein. Frag mich aber bitte nicht, was das für ein Teil ist... Ist auch nichts schlimmes. Es könnte dadurch nur sein, dass die Maschine einfach mal aus geht.



nicht schlimm? ich hatte genau den fehler am dks. du rollst auf ne ampel oder kreisverkehr zu, ziehst die kupplung und der motor geht aus. danach nicht nur estarter sondern komplett zuendung an und aus, weil sonst der fehler bleibt. motor laeuft dann vorm ausgehen wie auf 3 poetten.  nach nen paar km hast du wieder das gleiche problem. schlimm wirds wenn du nur kurz im leerlauf rollen und dann beim gasgeben wieder weiterfahren willst und es kommt einfach nichts und man rechnet damit nicht.


----------



## mülla1 (27. Mai 2013)

Nichts schlimmes war wohl eher auf den Umtausch bezogen und nicht auf den defekt  
Der Umtausch ist ja nicht wirklich was wildes..


----------



## Metalic (27. Mai 2013)

Bei dem Wetter derzeit fahre ich eh nicht. 
Warte immernoch auf den Anruf vom Yamahahändler/Werkstatt. Die prüfen das Ganze ja 10x bevor sie irgendeinem daher Gelaufenen das Moped auf eigene Kosten reparieren 
Sobald die aber Geld von mir haben wollen werd ich zur Zicke!! Hab es schließlich schriftlich von Yamaha Deutschland, dass es kostenlos getauscht wird.


----------



## apostoli (27. Mai 2013)

War beim Kawa Händler und wollte nur schauen. Jetzt habe ich einen Termin zum Lenker Austausch und zur Wertermittlung meiner Zett, vielleicht spiele ich ja mit dem Gedanken, mir was anderes zu holen, da sollte man ja wissen, was das Moped für einen Wert hat.


----------



## the.hai (27. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal hat wer gute erfahrungen mit irgendwelchen LED-Birnen für den Sockel W2,1x9,5D (Stanley) ?

Bei Ebay gibs ja 1000e von 1€-20€ das Stück....bin überfordert und mir reichen schon die günstigsten weißen. Achso, sind für meine Kennzeichenbeleuchtung


----------



## apostoli (28. Mai 2013)

@ STSLeon

Rizoma Griffe + Lenkerenden gekauft. Am Donnerstag habe ich den Termin zum umbauen  freu!! Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Bugspoiler und der Auspuff. 

@thehai 

Mit LED s kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Musst du aber nicht einen anderen Spannungswandler für led verbauen ?


----------



## the.hai (28. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> @thehai
> 
> Mit LED s kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Musst du aber nicht einen anderen Spannungswandler für led verbauen ?



Nee, is ja alles fertig mit leds und widerständen im sockel integriert. Naja werd einfach mal paar billige bestellen, was soll schon schiefgehn 

Update:

Kaufen ist langweilig, so hab ich mal gebastelt  paar alte SMDs und ne Leiterplatte als "Glassockel-Adapter", das resultat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss mir das mal im dunkeln angucken, hab das gefühl, es ist fast heller als das rücklicht, dann muss ich mit widerständen noch bischen dagegen arbeiten^^


----------



## apostoli (28. Mai 2013)

Ist dein Nummernschild wirklich so groß wie eine DIN A4 Seite ?


----------



## moe (28. Mai 2013)

Die heißen nicht umsonst Kuchenblech.


----------



## the.hai (28. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ist dein Nummernschild wirklich so groß wie eine DIN A4 Seite ?


 


Als ich mein Motorrad kaufte, gabs noch nichts anderes^^

http://www.motorradonline.de/sixcms/media.php/11/thumbnails/Kennzeichen_neu.jpg.1706725.jpg

Die änderung kam erst im April 2011.

mit nem Heckumbau liebäugle ich noch, aber da es nur ein unlackierten bodystyle tail skirt gibt (130€) den ich dann noch lackieren muss, neue KZH und Beleuchtung, sowie neues Blech...hmm, dafür gefällt mir die stino optik noch zu gut^^

so, grad nochmal nen 80Ohm Widerstand vor gehangen und schwupps, angenehme Helligkeit mit klasse weißer Optik. Jetzt noch vernünftige Scheinwerfer


----------



## Klutten (28. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Update:
> Kaufen ist langweilig, so hab ich mal gebastelt  paar alte SMDs und ne Leiterplatte als "Glassockel-Adapter", das resultat:


 
Hast dir auch mal Gedanken über die Zulässigkeit gemacht?  Mit so einer Bastelei riskierst du die Betriebserlaubnis und damit jeden Schutz.


----------



## the.hai (28. Mai 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Hast dir auch mal Gedanken über die Zulässigkeit gemacht?  Mit so einer Bastelei riskierst du die Betriebserlaubnis und damit jeden Schutz.


 
Ne Kennzeichenbeleuchtung^^ Bei Blinkern usw seh ichs ja echt ein, aber bei ner KZB? Zumal ich nirgends ne Glassockellampe finde, wo deutlich steht: "Für STVO zugelassen."

Den kausalen Zusammenhang bei einem Unfall zwischen meiner Kennzeichenbeleuchtung und dem Hergang, darf mir der gegnerische Anwalt gerne erklären  so ganz freiwild ist man ja nicht


----------



## >ExX< (29. Mai 2013)

Verdammt, mein Vorderreifen ist jetzt komplett Slick bis auf den Kanal in der Mitte


----------



## Fireb0ng (29. Mai 2013)

Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort, nur das ich mal wieder ein Problem habe.

Ich habe mir eine  zr7 bei einen Händler gekauft nun hatte und habe ich folgende Probleme. 

Reifen hält die Luft nicht
Spiegel nicht StVO zugelassen
Tacho Defekt 

Die Fehler wurden behoben.

Gestern als ich die Maschine holte habe ich erst gedacht der Tacho wäre wieder Defekt aber Anscheins hat die Werkstatt die Welle nicht richtig       
Fest geschraubt.

Die habe ich bei 3/4 der Fahrt verloren.

Was zählt unter Mängel zum zurück geben der Maschine. Für die erste Reparatur musste ich fast 3 Wochen warten.


----------



## apostoli (29. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube ( Glauben heißt nicht wissen) das der Händler erst 3x reparieren darf bevor du was zurückgibst. Vielleicht kann sich ja noch jemand zu äußern der es genauer weiß.


----------



## moe (29. Mai 2013)

Afaik muss erst 3 mal nachgebessert werden, bevor umgetauscht werden darf.

Wenn mit dem Moped allerdings sonst alles i.O. ist (evtl mal in ner anderen Werkstatt/von jemand der Ahnung hat checken lassen) würde ichs da nicht drauf anlegen. Manchmal ists besser erst mal n bisschen ungemütlich zu werden und beim Freundlichen auf den Tisch zu hauen. Die meisten springen recht schnell, wenn man mal laut und ungehalten wird.


----------



## the.hai (30. Mai 2013)

Heute kommen meine neuen scheinwerfer lampen 

Mal sehn, was die bosch 90 plus taugen.


----------



## apostoli (30. Mai 2013)

Hast ja bisher Glück gehabt. Bei dem Wetter fährt man ja eh nicht.  
Mich treibt es langsam aber sicher in den Ruin. Habe einen Bugspoiler von rizoma für 250 Euro bestellt. Der kommt am Samstag. Heute wird der Lenker samt Griffe und enden montiert. Würde viel lieber mal wieder fahren statt Geld auszugeben und zu basteln...


----------



## the.hai (30. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Würde viel lieber mal wieder fahren statt Geld auszugeben und zu basteln...


 
Ab nächsten Samstag darf ich wieder fahren  dann hat dieses onlinestöbern und shoppen ein ende. ich lass mir jetzte auch nichtsmehr einreden  SO


----------



## FabiCMR (30. Mai 2013)

ja das wetter dürfte ruhig besser werden würde auch gern wieder mit dem moped raus ^^ aber bei dem regen macht des nicht so viel spaß so bleibt der sommer nur -.-


----------



## apostoli (30. Mai 2013)

So, Moped beim Kawa Händler abgegeben, darf es morgen dann mit neuem Lenker, griffen und enden abholen. Vermisse es jetzt schon 

Übrigens sagte mit der Händler, das ABEs nicht mehr mitgeführt werden müssen. Habe ihm meine da gelassen, weil der Lenker eingetragen werden muss, in einem Abwasch auch den Rest eintragen lassen kann. Nö nö. Müssen nicht mitgeführt werden, aber lass mal hier dann tragen wir alles ein


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Mai 2013)

Schicki!
Welcher Lenker etc. ist es denn geworden?
Was kassiert deinr Werkstatt für den Umbau?
Du warst das mit der Z750, oder?

Freu dich drauf!
Ich bereuhe meinen Umbau nicht mal ansatzweise.
Geiles Handling.
Sieht auf ner verkleideten nur nicht ganz so schick aus wie auf ner nackten, aber egal.

Morgen werden 5 Stunden lang Kurven gerissen... ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## the.hai (30. Mai 2013)

Die ABEs müssn ja auch nich mitgeführt werden, sofern eingetragen oder e-zeichen vorhanden.
Muss die rennleitung sich aber durch e-zeichen wühlen, dann dauert der stop ewig. Mit ABEs wärste schneller fertig.

So meine bosch 90 plus h7 sind verbaut. Unterschied zu den standards is wie tag und nacht. Sieht man sogar inner halbdunklen garage


----------



## STSLeon (30. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir war es trocken, also gab es eine kurze Runde


----------



## computertod (30. Mai 2013)

ich war auch gerade ne runde drehen, und gerade dann als ich wieder heimfahren wollte fängts an zu regnen -.-


----------



## Metalic (30. Mai 2013)

Werde heute Abend nach der Arbeit auch nochmal ne Runde drehen. Gestern Abend schon los gewesen. Sonne schien und blauer Himmel. Nur die Straßen waren noch nass. Kam auf der Autobahn nicht so gut bei 260...


----------



## STSLeon (30. Mai 2013)

Autobahn ist doch eh langweilig  Lieber auf eine leere Landstraße hoffen.


----------



## Metalic (30. Mai 2013)

Ja musste gestern nach Hause und habe mich dann für 5 Min. Autobahn entschieden. Sonst wäre ich zu spät angekommen. Macht auch keinen Spaß auf der Autobahn.


----------



## ich558 (30. Mai 2013)

@STSleon

Wie fährt sich die 600F eigentlich so im unteren und hohen Drehzahlbereich und wie lang sind die erste 2 Gänge übersetzt?


----------



## STSLeon (30. Mai 2013)

Der erste Gang ist brutal kurz übersetzt, der ist nur zum Anfahren gedacht oder zum Prollen, der zweite Gang ist auch noch relativ kurz. Macht natürlich an der Ampel schon Laune 
Die anderen Gänge lassen sich normal fahren. Bin in der Stadt mit 3.000 - 4.000 Umdrehungen unterwegs. Weniger sollten es auch nicht sein, sonst macht es keinen Spaß.

Auf der Landstraße bin ich bei meinen kleinen Touren selten unter 7.000 Umdrehungen unterwegs, ab 10.000 Umdrehungen bekommt man noch mal einen Punch, dreht dann auch fröhlich weiter bis in den Begrenzer. Alles in allem typisch 600 ccm Maschine. Man kann allerdings auch bei 120 im 6. Gang relaxt durch die Gegend cruisen.


----------



## apostoli (30. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Schicki!
> Welcher Lenker etc. ist es denn geworden?
> Was kassiert deinr Werkstatt für den Umbau?
> Du warst das mit der Z750, oder?



Ja der bin ich  es ist der LSL Streetbar  geworden der 82 cm breit ist, den habe ich auf 74 kürzen lassen. Dann die Rizoma Griffe und Enden dran.


----------



## noname1997 (30. Mai 2013)

Hi, mache gerade meinen A1-Führerschein (klar, für die meisten Kinderspielzeug , aber bin eben erst 15). Und bin auf der Suche nach einer 125er. Gibt ja leider nicht eine besonders große Auswahl. Ich weiß nicht, wie sehr ihr euch mit den 125ern auskennt, aber fragen kostet ja nichts. Könnt ihr mir was spezielles bis 2,5-3 Tsd. Neupreis empfehlen? Auch in Hinblick des möglichen Aufrüstens (wenn die 15PS-Marke oder 0,1 kW/kg-Grenze noch nicht erreicht ist).
ABS wäre super, aber gibts soweit ich weiß nur bei der KTM Duke 125 und die wird ein bisschen zu teuer.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Mai 2013)

ist eigentlich von euch schon mal jemand die neue 390er Duke gefahren? Find ich ganz interessant die kiste, und bin derzeit ernsthaft überlegen ob ich sie mir ende des jahres vielleicht kaufen soll. Aktuell darf ich sie leider selber noch nicht (probe)fahren da ich erst ab august offen päsen darf, aber danach wäre sie durchaus interressant. Gutes leistungsgewicht und vor allem der preis ist sehr verlockend. Laut aktuellen testberichten in den gängigen heften ist die qualität tiptop, nix zu merken von der fertigung in asien...


----------



## the.hai (30. Mai 2013)

noname1997 schrieb:


> Hi, mache gerade meinen A1-Führerschein (klar, für die meisten Kinderspielzeug , aber bin eben erst 15). Und bin auf der Suche nach einer 125er. Gibt ja leider nicht eine besonders große Auswahl. Ich weiß nicht, wie sehr ihr euch mit den 125ern auskennt, aber fragen kostet ja nichts. Könnt ihr mir was spezielles bis 2,5-3 Tsd. Neupreis empfehlen? Auch in Hinblick des möglichen Aufrüstens (wenn die 15PS-Marke oder 0,1 kW/kg-Grenze noch nicht erreicht ist).
> ABS wäre super, aber gibts soweit ich weiß nur bei der KTM Duke 125 und die wird ein bisschen zu teuer.



Zu meinen a1 zeiten (8jahre her) war die mz rt oder sm ein super p/l in der 125er klasse. Für mich hats sich nie gelohnt und ich bin lieber meine simson s50 gefahren.


----------



## mülla1 (30. Mai 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ist eigentlich von euch schon mal jemand die neue 390er Duke gefahren? Find ich ganz interessant die kiste, und bin derzeit ernsthaft überlegen ob ich sie mir ende des jahres vielleicht kaufen soll. Aktuell darf ich sie leider selber noch nicht (probe)fahren da ich erst ab august offen päsen darf, aber danach wäre sie durchaus interressant. Gutes leistungsgewicht und vor allem der preis ist sehr verlockend. Laut aktuellen testberichten in den gängigen heften ist die qualität tiptop, nix zu merken von der fertigung in asien...


 
Wenn du eh offen fahren darfst dann hol dir gleich die grosse. Also die 690ger. Die fehlende Leistung wirst du sonst schnell vermissen  
Für fahranfänger die auf 48 PS fahren müssen ist die duke geil. Alles was danach kommt bedarf aber durchaus mehr bums


----------



## noname1997 (30. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Zu meinen a1 zeiten (8jahre her) war die mz rt oder sm ein super p/l in der 125er klasse. Für mich hats sich nie gelohnt und ich bin lieber meine simson s50 gefahren.


 
Naja, meine Eltern bestehen fast auf eine neue Maschine oder fast ungebrauchte, weil wir da ein paar blöde Erfahrungen mit Gebrauchtkauf gemacht haben. Und eine neue MZ RT gibts glaube ich gar nicht oder?


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Mai 2013)

hmm eben das wage ich zu bezweifeln, schliesslich ist leistungsgewicht der 390 mit ca 3 KG pro PS auch nicht gerade schlecht 
Außerdem ist der preis halt schon heiß, 5000€ gegen ca 7500€ bei der 690er, klar die 690er kann ich auch gebraucht holen, aber bei ner neuen maschine hab ich einfach n sichereres gefühl  Aber vielliecht darf ich beim händler im sommer auch mal beide fahren dann kann ich direkt vergleichen


----------



## Klutten (30. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Die ABEs müssn ja auch nich mitgeführt werden, sofern eingetragen oder e-zeichen vorhanden.


 
...jein, falsch. ABE /= E-Prüfzeichen

Du bringst einiges durcheinander. Wenn verbautes Zubehör in den Zulassungspapieren eingetragen ist, entfällt natürlich der zusätzliche Nachweis der Zulässigkeit, da diesen ein Sachverständiger bestätigt hat. Die anderen beiden Dinge würfelst du aber durcheinander, obwohl sie völlig unterschiedlich zu handhaben sind. Eine ABE (Allgemeine Betriebserlaubnis gem. §22(a) StVZO) ist eine nationale Bauartgenehmigung und dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass z.B. eine Wellenlinie + Genehmigungsnummer oder eine KBA-Nummer auf dem Bauteil zu sehen sind. Du bist grundsätzlich verpflichtet, befugten Personen (Polizei oder Prüfer) die Zulässigkeit anhand der ABE in Papierform nachzuweisen, also Verwendungsbereich, Auflagen oder Hinweise. Bei E-Prüfzeichen wird es zwar für dich einfacher, aber man kann das hier kaum in Kürze erklären. Das angewendete Recht der EG, EWG oder den beigetretenen ECE-Staaten ist sehr kompex. Ich hatte es glaube ich schon einmal gesagt, diese Kennzeichnungen sind hilfreich und meist alleinstehend als Zulässigkeit ausreichend, aber nicht zwingend ein Freifahrtschein.


----------



## apostoli (30. Mai 2013)

Dann verstehe ich die Aussage des Händlers nicht. Er wird es wahrscheinlich nicht besser wissen, vermute ich. Es kam aber sehr überzeugend rüber.


----------



## Klutten (30. Mai 2013)

Händler und Werkstätten verbreiten viel, was rechtlich fragwürdig ist. Daher gibt es ja auch Leute, die sich jeden Tag nur mit solchen Richtlinien rumschlagen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. Mai 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Wenn du eh offen fahren darfst dann hol dir gleich die grosse. Also die 690ger. Die fehlende Leistung wirst du sonst schnell vermissen
> Für fahranfänger die auf 48 PS fahren müssen ist die duke geil. Alles was danach kommt bedarf aber durchaus mehr bums


 
Der Witz ist ja, dass Fahranfänger diese trotzdem auf 41 PS drosseln lassen müssen, weil ja sonst das Leistungsgewicht nicht stimmt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ja der bin ich  es ist der LSL Streetbar  geworden der 82 cm breit ist, den habe ich auf 74 kürzen lassen. Dann die Rizoma Griffe und Enden dran.


 Ah nice.
Aber warum gerade der, wenn du eh vor hattest den zu kürzen?
Nur wegen der Form/Krümmung und Höhe?
Für den brauchst du noch ne Eintragung vom TÜV, richtig?

ABEs: ist bei mir alles unterm Sitz in nem Tütchen verstaut und stört keinen... inkl. Reifenunbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung...


----------



## the.hai (30. Mai 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Händler und Werkstätten verbreiten viel, was rechtlich fragwürdig ist. Daher gibt es ja auch Leute, die sich jeden Tag nur mit solchen Richtlinien rumschlagen.


 
ich red jetzt mal nur von deutschland. hab ne abe für auspuff und scheibe, die blinker und rücklicht haben ein e-zeichen. es muss natürlich für DEIN fahrzeug zugelassen sein. kann ja nich irgendwas von nem LKW mit e-zeichen an mein mopped haun. das habe ich aber vorrausgesetzt.

solange ich durchn tüv ohne beanstandungen komme, is für mich die welt in ordnung. bin ich prüfer oder sind die das?



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> ABEs: ist bei mir alles unterm Sitz in  nem Tütchen verstaut und stört keinen... inkl.  Reifenunbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung...


 
man wenn ich überlege, was der beim tüv kurz für ne Hektik gemacht hat wegen meinen reifen, dabei sind die erstausrüster^^ ich war da sowas von ruhig......


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Mai 2013)

Na dann sollten die doch sogar eingetragen sein?
Is bei mir zumindest so mit welchen von Bridgestone, die auch vorher wohl immer drauf waren...


----------



## apostoli (30. Mai 2013)

Es war nicht einfach einen Lenker zu finden, der nicht unbedingt breiter aber flacher ist. Ich wollte Vorderrad lastiger fahren, also meine Sitzposition leicht nach vorne verlagern. Dann war noch das Problem der Rizer. Die waren meist höher als der Originale der dran ist. Es musste also kombiniert werden um 2 cm tiefer zu kommen. Wenn der Lenker breiter wäre, würde ich nicht mehr durch die Schuppentür kommen.  eigentlich wollte ich einen Rizoma Lenker haben. Die Rizer waren aber zu hoch. Hätte also keine Veränderung der Position gegeben.


----------



## >ExX< (31. Mai 2013)

Heute erstmal ne schöne tour gemacht.

Vorderrad ist von nun an voll slick, man sieht sogar schon gewebe 

Der hinterreifen heute hat auf den 350km richtig profil gelassen.

Richtig übel wie schnell die reifen runter sind, vor allem der vordere


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Mai 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Es war nicht einfach einen Lenker zu finden, der nicht unbedingt breiter aber flacher ist. Ich wollte Vorderrad lastiger fahren, also meine Sitzposition leicht nach vorne verlagern. Dann war noch das Problem der Rizer. Die waren meist höher als der Originale der dran ist. Es musste also kombiniert werden um 2 cm tiefer zu kommen. Wenn der Lenker breiter wäre, würde ich nicht mehr durch die Schuppentür kommen.  eigentlich wollte ich einen Rizoma Lenker haben. Die Rizer waren aber zu hoch. Hätte also keine Veränderung der Position gegeben.


 
Dann hätte ich mir an deiner Stelle auch mal den LSL Superbike Lenker flach angeschaut!?
Der ist auch 74cm breit.
Hatte ich auch zum dranhalten in der Hand, der hatte aber keine ABE und da wollte ich mir urch den winzigen Höhenunterschied die zusätzlichen Kosten zur Eintragung sparen.
(Nur Teilegutachten)

@Exx: was verstehst du denn unter schnell?
Wieviele km fährst du denn schon damit?
Fährst du wie ne agressive Wildsau oder wie?


----------



## Rat Six (31. Mai 2013)

Juhuu, ich gehöre jetzt auch zur Gruppe der zu Fuß gehenden Moppedfahrer. Ärgernis 1 die Revision wird frühestens Donnerstag gemacht und ohne die darf ich net fahren und Ärgernis 2 das Kackwetter.


----------



## STSLeon (31. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Heute erstmal ne schöne tour gemacht.
> 
> Vorderrad ist von nun an voll slick, man sieht sogar schon gewebe
> 
> ...



war der Vordere der ältere Reifen? Normalerweise sollte der länger halten


----------



## apostoli (31. Mai 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich mir an deiner Stelle auch mal den LSL Superbike Lenker flach angeschaut!?



Naja... Ich hab mich beraten lassen! Die Werkstatt Keule da, machte nen fitten Eindruck und suchte mir die Möglichkeiten raus. Er telefonierte rum fragte ob verschiede Sachen kompatibel sind und dann haben wir uns für die Variante mit kürzen entschieden. LSL gibt zum Beispiel nur Lenker Freigaben in der Kombi mit Rizer aus dem eigenen Haus. Genau wie ABM.


----------



## the.hai (31. Mai 2013)

MANNNNNNoooo

Ich könnt im Strahl kxxxxx....

Erst verschlampt Powerbronze meinen Bugspoiler Auftrag, sodass ich jetzt nach 6Wochen ihn hoffentlich nächste Woche erhalte....

Und bei Powermint ist meine Hinterradabdeckung im Postweg verloren gegangen und die bekommen erst am 8.6. neue Ware....


Womit hab ich das verdient


----------



## >ExX< (31. Mai 2013)

@kaki: also mein bruder meinte er würde außer mir nur noch einen anderen kennen die die kurven wirklich durchheizen und ihr motorrad nicht durchschieben 

Als ich losgefahren bin war auf dem vorderreifen noch so ein ganz minimaler profilschatten, und 350km später kam dann das gewebe durch.

Gebe halt direkt am scheitelpunkt von den kurven schon vollgas, dann schiebt das motorrad halt über den vorderreifen und deshalb ist der so schnell fertig 

@STS: ich muss mal nachschauen wie alt die reifen sind.  Als ich das motorrad gekauft habe sahen die reifen noch ziemlich gut aus.  Und nach 2000km komplett zerstört ^^
Sind bridgestone bt45 glaub ich.

@hai: die lichter sind da


----------



## computertod (31. Mai 2013)

Den BT45 hab ich auch drauf, hinten hält er sich ganz gut, vorne geb ich ihm noch max. 1k km....


----------



## mülla1 (31. Mai 2013)

Sooooo Leute hier mal was fürs Auge 
Hab nach den ganzen umbauten usw erstmal Zeit gehabt ein paar Fotos machen zu lassen. Musste gestern bei dem guten Wetter mal wieder meine Hausstrecke ein wenig besuchen um die neuen Pneus einzufahren. 
Hab mir jetzt den Bridgestone s20 vorn und hinten aufgezogen und muss sagen das der reifen echt eine Wucht ist. Kurz ein wenig warm fahren und die dinger kleben wie Kaugummi auf der Strasse. Ein richtig geiles fahrgefühl. Konnte keinerlei rutscher oder ähnliches vernehmen. Selbst wenn ich das Gas inner Kurve fast komplett gespannt hatte  aber seht erstmal selbst:

Hangoff hab ich vorerst noch drauf verzichtet um den Reifen erstmal unter Kontrolle zu bringen 
Hab ihn bei der ersten richtigen ausfahrt aber direkt bis an die kante gefahren 

Fotos hat meine Freundin gemacht.. Die hat sich erstmal an den Straßenrand in die brennesseln gelegt :banghead:


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Mai 2013)

Sieht geil aus 
Obwohl ich verkleidete schöner finde 
Ist bestimmt ätzend mit dem naked schneller zu fahren oder?


----------



## Heretic (31. Mai 2013)

Also bei mir ja . Bei 130 wirds nervig. Möglich aber nervig.


----------



## STSLeon (31. Mai 2013)

Geile Fotos! Sieht gut aus, aber man sieht nichts von den Umbauten.


----------



## mülla1 (31. Mai 2013)

doch doch da sieht man einiges  man muss nur wissen wo.. die komplette lampenmaske incl. tacho wurde geändert. die felgenränder sind jetzt weiß und ich hab noch so einiges sachen verbaut die man nicht erkennen kann  neue sensorik, geändertes mapping usw  
hier einmal nen altes bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier mit den umbauten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und da sieht man es schon  neue reifen sind auch noch drauf, aber das hatte ich ja oben bereits erwähnt 

und ehm @power: 
bis 160 isses kein problem  da komme ich noch gut mit dem wind zurecht. und schneller als das fährt man eh nur ganz ganz selten. ich hab die maschine mal ausgefahren und kam bis ca 250 mit der kürzeren übersetzung. aber das macht keinen spass mehr


----------



## moe (31. Mai 2013)

@Exx: Die hab ich auch noch drauf. Zum Fahren richtig geil, nutzt sich für meinen Geschmack aber selbst für 34 Pesus zu schnell ab. Die neuen Pilot Road 2 stehen schon hier. Die warten nur noch drauf, dass der letzte halbe mm runter ist.


----------



## apostoli (31. Mai 2013)

Double Kotz - Tripple brech !! 

Falscher Lenker geliefert worden. Der richtige kommt erst Montag oder Dienstag. Bei dem Wetter kann man eh nicht fahren, ich wollte aber den Bugspoiler der Zuhause liegt, verbauen. Danke Kawa.


----------



## ich558 (31. Mai 2013)

Ist das eine Termigoni Anlage?


----------



## mülla1 (31. Mai 2013)

Bei mir?  
Nope, aber sowas ähnliches.. Auch italienisch.. Nennt sich aber SIL Moto. Spielt in der gleichen Liga wie acra, Termi, yoshi und arrow


----------



## >ExX< (31. Mai 2013)

Hab eben gesehen dass das die bt57 sind 
Aber die nutzen sich wirklich schnell ab, aber ich kann auch voll am gas ziehen, da rutscht nichts.

Hab heute nachmittag michelin pilot road 2ct bestellt, aber ich vermute mal dass die auch nicht lange halten,  vor allem an den seiten wegen der weichen mischung


----------



## the.hai (31. Mai 2013)

meinen Bridgis müssten so in ca. 1000km runter sein. voriges mal kamen sie auch so auf 11000-12000km. danach gibs die metzeler roadtec Z8 interact  
ich vertrau diesem hier: Motorrad Reifentest 2012 - Tourenreifen 120/70 ZR 17 und 180/55 ZR 17 - Motorradreifen - MOTORRAD

warum nich die pilot road 3 exx? bau lieber mal die lampen um


----------



## >ExX< (31. Mai 2013)

Wie schaffst du denn bitteschön 11 bis 12tkm?  

Der reifenhändler meinte die 2 CT wären super.
Hatte eigentlich wegen bridgestone reifen gefragt. Aber habe dann die michelin genommen 

Sind denn die pilot road 3 besser?


----------



## the.hai (31. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du denn bitteschön 11 bis 12tkm?


 
Meine erste CBF600S PC43 is noch Mischbetrieb gefahren (Vater, Schwester, Ich). Dazu kam dann eigentlich nur Kurzstrecke, 34PS Spassbremse und von den 2x8Saisonmonaten war ich 4 Monate schonmal nicht da durch meinen Auslandsaufenthalt. 
Vlt hätte man sie früher schon wechseln sollen, aber ab 11000km waren sie nichtmehr fahrbar, das Hinterrad ist permanent weggegangen^^

Aber jetzte hab ich auch schonwieder über 9000km drauf und sie kam vor kurzem ohne Probleme durchn TÜV. ich fahr anscheinend wie ne mutti^^

Aber das sind tourenreifen, die halten eigentlich ne weile. evtl is auch irgendwas am mopped verstellt vom fahrwerk her? hab nur grad paar tests überflogen und da wurden den Z6 von metzeler auch schon 13000km bescheinigt. Wenn ich nur 3000-5000km spass haben will, dann kann ich gleich so einen teuren supersportler kaugummi aufziehn, die sind nach ner saison platt, ich fahr grad die dritte^^

P.S. hab grad geguggt, hab die Bridgestone battlax 021 sport touring


----------



## >ExX< (31. Mai 2013)

sind die denn so unterschiedlich zu den Bridgestone Battlax BT 57?
weil meine Reifen sind wie Radiergummi, die sind schneller weg als man neue aufziehen kann, und das bei 48 PS


----------



## Metalic (1. Juni 2013)

So teuer ist ein Satz "Supersportler-Kaugummi" garnicht. Habe nun den Michelin Pilot Power 2CT drauf und hinten sollen sie 5000-6000km halten. Mal schauen ob ich diese Saison überhaupt soviel schaffe. Ein Satz für hinten und vorne kostet mich ca. 160€. Dazu dann noch ein paar Euro fürs drauf ziehen.


----------



## mülla1 (1. Juni 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> So teuer ist ein Satz "Supersportler-Kaugummi" garnicht. Habe nun den Michelin Pilot Power 2CT drauf und hinten sollen sie 5000-6000km halten. Mal schauen ob ich diese Saison überhaupt soviel schaffe. Ein Satz für hinten und vorne kostet mich ca. 160€. Dazu dann noch ein paar Euro fürs drauf ziehen.


 
Mein Reden  ich fahre bei meiner Fahrweise auch lieber ne sportpelle bei der ich weiss das sie mehr kann als ich  
Übrigens mit dem pipo 2ct bin ich nicht ganz soweit gekommen.. Ich schätze mal der Hinterreifen hatte so 4000km auf der Uhr bei einer 600er. Bei deiner Tausender wirds weniger sein.. Die Teile fressen ja son reifen zum Frühstück 
Übrigens kann man richtig weiche Reifen auch in unter 1000 Kilometer weg brennen.. Vorzugsweise die pellen von Pirelli rubbeln sehr schnell weg


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> So teuer ist ein Satz "Supersportler-Kaugummi" garnicht. Habe nun den Michelin Pilot Power 2CT drauf und hinten sollen sie 5000-6000km halten. Mal schauen ob ich diese Saison überhaupt soviel schaffe. Ein Satz für hinten und vorne kostet mich ca. 160€. Dazu dann noch ein paar Euro fürs drauf ziehen.


 
Also die Z8 würden momentan 230€ kosten der Satz. die M5 ca. 200€, aber die Z8 schaffen locker 1/3 mehr Laufleistung. Das meinte ich mit teuer. Wenn ich natürlich den Grip brauchen würde, dann klar zu den Kaugummis greifen, aber bei ner Tourer brauch ich auch mit 80PS die Supersportler Reifen nicht^^


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

Also ich zahle für die pilot road 2 CT 225€


----------



## Metalic (1. Juni 2013)

Es geht doch nichts über Kontakte  
Auch wenn ich nach 4000 km einen neuen Hinterreifen brauche, das werde ich dann finanziell auch noch überleben. Es ist schließlich ein Hobby.


----------



## moe (1. Juni 2013)

Ich hab für meinen Satz PiRo 2 (ohne CT) 194 Öre gelöhnt. Dazu kommt dann noch n bisschen Kleingeld fürs raufziehen. Ich werd die Räder aber ausbauen und meinem Schrauber hinbringen, damits nicht noch unnötig Stunden gibt. Dann kann ich auch gleich die Kette neu machen.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

Ich bau die dinger auch selbst aus, einzige was die machen müssen ist aufziehen und auswuchten.

Was muss eig alles bei der 18000er inspektion gemacht werden?
Bin nämlich schon bei 20300km.
Ölwechsel ist doch einfach im stand ablassen und auffüllen oder gibts da noch was besonderes?


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich bau die dinger auch selbst aus, einzige was die machen müssen ist aufziehen und auswuchten.
> 
> Was muss eig alles bei der 18000er inspektion gemacht werden?
> Bin nämlich schon bei 20300km.
> Ölwechsel ist doch einfach im stand ablassen und auffüllen oder gibts da noch was besonderes?


 
Ich lasse meine immer inner werkstatt machen 

haste schon die heckleuchtenabdeckungen dranne?


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

wie viel kostet das denn so ungefähr wenn du das in der werkstatt machen lässt?

denn Vergaser synchronisieren lassen und so würde bestimmt auch nicht schaden 
ne, habe leider noch gar nicht damit angefangen, aber vielleicht mache ich gleich noch zumindest die Heckleuchteneinheit dran


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ne, habe leider noch gar nicht damit angefangen, aber vielleicht mache ich gleich noch zumindest die Heckleuchteneinheit dran


 
brauchst nich die komplette einheit tauschen, bnur die deckel, sprich nur von außen die Kreuzschlitzschrauben abdrehen  dann kannste die blinkergläser abnehmen.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

achso, und die birnen kann ich dann auch sofort tauschen oder muss dafür die ganze einheit runter?


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> achso, und die birnen kann ich dann auch sofort tauschen oder muss dafür die ganze einheit runter?


 
Alles von außen machbar. Einfach alle Schrauben der Gläser rausdrehen. Dann kannste zuerst die mittlere, dann die äußeren Scheiben abnehmen. Gelbe Blinker rein, "meine" klaren Gläser raus unf wieder festschrauben.

Für die Blinker vorne sollteste dir ne stunde zeit nehmen und ich schreib dir gerne ne längere anleitung, issn bischen gefriemel und wer hektik oder keine ahnung hat, der macht evtl nur was kaputt.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

ok, hinten scheints ja echt easy zu sein 

vorne müssen die kompletten seitenteile ab, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ok, hinten scheints ja echt easy zu sein
> 
> vorne müssen die kompletten seitenteile ab, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?


 
Jup, leider, ist bischen Fummelei, aber wenn man ruhig bleibt nicht schwer.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

so, habe das mal dran gebaut, und ich finde es echt nice 
danke nochmal an den freundlichen hai über mir für den verkauf

hab noch die reifen mal fotografiert.
Wie ihr seht ist auf dem Vorderreifen nichts mehr, und auf dem Hinterreifen kann man die verschiedenen Fahrbereiche erkennen.
Leider kann man nicht so gut erkenne dass die Schultern stärker abgenutzt sind, wenn man drüber fasst merkt man leichte Kantenbildung


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

Alter, du brauchst dringend neue Gummis^^


----------



## apostoli (1. Juni 2013)

Wenn die Saison so weiter geht, kommt er dich damit aus  
Nein Spaß. 
Die Gummis gehen garnicht. Soll ja auch Punkte in Flensburg für sone Reifen geben oder?


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

ja, punkte gibts dafür auch 

habe jetzt leider noch nicht die stelle fotografiert wo das Gewebe durchguckt 
aber das kann ich montag oder so mal fotografieren 

aber slicks müssten doch auf trockener straße besser haften als welche mit profil oder?


----------



## iceman650 (1. Juni 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, mit den Gummis lass die Kiste stehen. Auf trockener Straße ist es die eine Sache, aber lass es mal ein wenig Regnen wenn du weg bist. 
Und Gewebe schaut durch, das ist lebensgefährlich. Wenn du damit den Abflug machst, brauchst du dich nicht wundern.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

ja, hab die karre dann auch in die Garage geschoben und seither nichtmehr bewegt.

Aber hätte nicht gedacht dass zwischen kein Profil und Gewebe nur 400km liegen


----------



## moe (1. Juni 2013)

Deswegen kommen meine auch runter, wenn die Markierung erreicht ist.
Mit den Pellen würd ich nicht mal mehr schieben.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

Damit hab ich am donnerstag noch ne 350km tour gemacht aber man kann von tour zu tour erkennen wie das profil verschwindet


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

Und meine haben schon über 9000km runter


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

in welchem drehzahlbereich fährst du denn meistens?
bzw. fährst du eher relaxed oder sportlich?

denn die Laufleistung scheint mir schon utopisch


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> in welchem drehzahlbereich fährst du denn meistens?
> bzw. fährst du eher relaxed oder sportlich?
> 
> denn die Laufleistung scheint mir schon utopisch



Wiegesagt, die alten sind auch 11-12k km gelaufen. Ich fahr schon gern drehzahl, kannste apostoli fragen. Ohne drehzahl macht der remus topf auch keinen sound. Meine geht zur insp. aber auch immer inne werkstatt, vlt is wirklich was vom fahrwerk verstellt?


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

aber dann wären die reifen doch sicher ungleichmäßig vor allem in der mitte abgenutzt oder?


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> aber dann wären die reifen doch sicher ungleichmäßig vor allem in der mitte abgenutzt oder?



Klar haben sie in der mitte mehr gelitten, aber sie sind noch nich weg, so wie deine 

Komisch


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

Ich beobachte einfach mal die neuen reifen.

Wobei ich auch zugeben muss dass ich eig immer am maximum fahre von dem was ich mir zutraue.
Vllt liegts auch daran.


----------



## the.hai (2. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich beobachte einfach mal die neuen reifen.
> 
> Wobei ich auch zugeben muss dass ich eig immer am maximum fahre von dem was ich mir zutraue.
> Vllt liegts auch daran.



Du fährst 48ps das maximum deiner reifen sollte jenseits deiner möglichkeiten liegen


----------



## STSLeon (2. Juni 2013)

Wenn du nicht gerade eine Ducati 1198 / 99 oder 848 fährst, dann kannst du die aktuelle Sportreifen eh nicht ans Limit bringen. Sonst setzt die vorher eine ganze Menge auf.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juni 2013)

Ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen mit den neuen reifen, vielleicht liegts ja einfach am reifen


----------



## Klutten (2. Juni 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Deswegen kommen meine auch runter, wenn die Markierung erreicht ist.
> Mit den Pellen würd ich nicht mal mehr schieben.


 
Die Verschleißanzeiger sind, anders als beim Pkw, nicht bei 1,6mm gesetzt, sondern schon bei 1mm. Wenn du deine Reifen also bis an die Markierung fährst, bist du weit unter der gesetzlichen Vorgabe!


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juni 2013)

Ist das bei allen motorradreifen so?


----------



## apostoli (2. Juni 2013)

Nein Quatsch. Bei deinen natürlich nicht. 

Gesetzt ist gesetzt, da wird nicht nach Reifenmarke oder Typ unterschieden.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juni 2013)

apostoli schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Quatsch. Bei deinen natürlich nicht.



Ich wusste es doch 

Ne kann ja sein dass das von hersteller zu hersteller unterschiedlich ist


----------



## hendrosch (2. Juni 2013)

Das ist normal und bei allen Motorradreifen so. 

Warum kann ich nicht sagen aber bei 125ern ists praktisch.


----------



## moe (2. Juni 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Verschleißanzeiger sind, anders als beim Pkw, nicht bei 1,6mm gesetzt, sondern schon bei 1mm. Wenn du deine Reifen also bis an die Markierung fährst, bist du weit unter der gesetzlichen Vorgabe!


 
Gut zu wissen, war mir jetzt auch neu. In dem Fall wohl doch lieber mal nachmessen.


----------



## mülla1 (2. Juni 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht gerade eine Ducati 1198 / 99 oder 848 fährst, dann kannst du die aktuelle Sportreifen eh nicht ans Limit bringen. Sonst setzt die vorher eine ganze Menge auf.


 
Na das kann ich aber nicht so unterschreiben. Ich hab selbst auf der Landstraße den pipo 2ct so heiss gefahren das er das rutschen anfängt. Und ohne das dabei was aufsetzt. Strassenreifen bekommt man definitiv ans Limit. Auch rennreifen bekommt man dahin. Man muss nur wissen wie, und das ist ganz bestimmt nicht Motorrad abhängig  

@exx: (ich glaube du hattest das gefragt) 
Öl Wechsel kannst total einfach selbst machen. Brauchst nur nen neuen dichtring für die Ölablassschraube, nen neuen Öl filter und halt das Öl an sich. 
Werkzeugmäßig wären da noch:
- ölfilterrausdrehmopped (gibt's bei Tante louis) 
- kleiner Drehmoment Schlüssel 
- knarrenkasten 

Zu beachten :
Öl sollte leicht warm sein dann fließt es schneller raus  
Drehmomente sollten bekannt sein. Insbesondere für die Ölablassschraube und ölfilter. Ansonsten kannst nicht viel falsch machen.. Nur Bitte immer drauf achten das die schrauben richtig sitzen bevor du sie anziehst. Bei Alu kann das sonst echt ekelig werden und du hast dir Ruck zuck mal nen Gewinde in die wicken gehauen


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juni 2013)

braucht man für den ölfilter wirklich so nen extra schlüssel?
kriegt man das ding nicht auch irgendwie anders ab?

und nen drehmomentschlüssel ist doch eig auch nicht nötig, weil fest ist..........obwohl ich geh lieber doch einen kaufen weil ich immer den drang dazu habe schrauben so fest zu ballern dass die kurz vorm abmurksen sind, und bei alu geht das ja glaube wirklich schnell


----------



## mülla1 (2. Juni 2013)

Neeee nur ziemlich fuckelig.. Hier:

http://www.louis.de/_30381b6d6b2ca52248672de78cc1cfb705/index.php?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=10003451

Kostet 5 Euro  wenn du dir die Aufnahme anguckst siehst du das es vielkant ist. Also mit einer grossen Nuss oder so kannste auch nichts reissen  
Einfach so nen teil holen dann ist Ruhe  

Kleinen Drehmoment kannst auch bei Louis kaufen:

http://www.louis.de/_30381b6d6b2ca52248672de78cc1cfb705/index.php?topic=artnr&artnr=10003085

Die beiden Sachen brauch man eh ständig  und weil jede schraube nen festgelegtes Drehmoment hat passt es dann auch immer. Man neigt nämlich grundsätzlich zum überdrehen. Und das ist bei Alu schon ziemlich kacke..


----------



## watercooled (2. Juni 2013)

Ölfilter abmachen. Einfach mal googeln, da gibts genug DIY Lösungen mit Kabelbindern, Schlauchschellen und Co.


----------



## STSLeon (2. Juni 2013)

@mülla: beim Pipo 2CT ist es aber ein bekanntes Problem, dass der Reifen rutscht wenn er zu heiß wird. Daher wird der auch kaum auf der Renne verwendet. Dafür ist der Grip bei Nässe sehr gut. 

Ein Bridgestone S20 macht bis zu 50° Schräglage mit. Da setzt am Moped vorher einiges auf und ich kenne ich niemanden der so extreme Schräglagen auf einer öffentlichen Straße macht. Da ist der Fahrer wesentlich früher am Limit als der Reifen.


----------



## moe (2. Juni 2013)

@Exx: Da brauchst kein Werkzeug für. Stell nen Eimer unter die Mopete, steck nen Schraubenzieher durch den Ölfilter und dreh ihn los. Den neuen einfach mit der Hand(!) so fest anziehen, wies geht und gut is. Alternativ anlegen und ne viertel Umdrehung weiter drehen. Tuts auch. Nur nicht vergessen, den Dichtring vorher mitn bisschen Öl einzustreichen.

Drehmomentschlüssel ist allerdings ne gute Idee, da sprech ich aus Erfahrung.


----------



## mülla1 (2. Juni 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @mülla: beim Pipo 2CT ist es aber ein bekanntes Problem, dass der Reifen rutscht wenn er zu heiß wird. Daher wird der auch kaum auf der Renne verwendet. Dafür ist der Grip bei Nässe sehr gut.
> 
> Ein Bridgestone S20 macht bis zu 50° Schräglage mit. Da setzt am Moped vorher einiges auf und ich kenne ich niemanden der so extreme Schräglagen auf einer öffentlichen Straße macht. Da ist der Fahrer wesentlich früher am Limit als der Reifen.


 
Hast du vollkommen recht  deswegen hab ich den Reifen früher nur auf der renne gefahren wenn es nass wurde  
Der Rang wurde jetzt allerdings vom s20 abgelaufen.. 
Naja so soll es ja auch sein ne?  ich muss mal gucken wie weit ich den Reifen noch runter bekomme.... Angstrand gibt's seit der ersten ausfahrt eh keinen mehr  aber mit Hangoff und schleifendem Knie wird noch einiges an speed drin sein 
Abgesehen davon fliegt man ja nicht von zu grosser Schräglage ab. Wenn du die maschine sauber abwinkelst und die Linie hälst ohne faxen zu machen passiert ja auch nix. Gibtst du aber komisch Gas oder bremst vermurkst an überlastest du den Reifen de facto ja auch. 
Deswegen kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht davon sprechen das man die reifen nicht überlastet bekommt. Nach dieser Logik dürfte man damit ja dann nicht abfliegen


----------



## STSLeon (2. Juni 2013)

Wenn der Fahrer in der Kurve anfängt Faxen zu machen, dann ist aber auch nicht der Reifen am Abflug schuld, Physik lässt sich eben nicht überlisten. 

Beispiel ist eben, der Fahrer legt sich in die Kurve, die Fussraste fängt an zu schleifen, der Fahrer hört nur Kratz / Schleif und geht auf die Bremse vor Angst und zack ist er weg. Da waren dann Fahrer und Fussraste vor dem Reifen am Limit


----------



## mülla1 (3. Juni 2013)

Ja hast du ja recht  aber Letztenendes wird der reifen durch ein fahrfehler überlastet. So war das gemeint. 
Aber prinzipiell war deine Aussage ja durchaus richtig. Die einzigen Motorräder bei denen haftungsabriss vor fussraste kommt sind ja von ducati


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann sind wir uns einig


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2013)

Also ich finde da besteht noch einiges an diskusionsbedarf


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juni 2013)

Du musst natürlich wieder Benzin ins Feuer gießen...


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2013)

Let it burn 

Also kann man sich mit den ducatis meistens weiter in die kurve legen als mit motorrädern anderer hersteller, oder wie kommt das?


----------



## mülla1 (3. Juni 2013)

ne  die machen die fussrasten einfach so ungemütlich hoch und passen das fahrwerk so kacke an das dir erst der reifen abschmiert bevor die raste schleift 
bei ducati gilt ja so gut wie immer :
- vorn zu weich
- hinten zu hart 
zumindest die motorräder die mit serienabstimmung aus dem werk rollen. sind halt richtige rennmaschinen die auf der landstraße eigentlich nicht das meißte zu suchen haben^^


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2013)

Hmmm, bin bis jetzt noch nie supersportler solange gefahren, dass ich mich auch nur in die nähe des grenzbereichs traute. In den wenigen stunden musste man sich erstmal an die ungewohnte sitzposition gewöhnen und hat sich einfach die schnellen und billigen kicks durch die beschleunigung geholt 

Und die cbf erlaubt nichmal solche schräglagen um den reifen in voller breite zu nutzen :b


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juni 2013)

Ducati sieht das einfach nur praktisch. Wenn die Maschine schleift, dann schleift der Fahrer auch und zwar nicht mit dem Knie.

Wenn Italienischer Renner, dann eine Aprilia RS4 Factory


----------



## mülla1 (3. Juni 2013)

Mein Reden  hat original auch nen lauteren Auspuff als mit acra Tüten 
Fahrwerksmäßig gibt es ja kaum was besseres als das teil. Ich hab noch nicht drauf gesessen. Aber man hört viel gutes


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juni 2013)

Angeblich auf einem Niveau mit der BMW S 1000 RR, würde mich beide extrem reizen, aber ich dann steig ich nicht mehr auf meine 600 zurück. 

Die Akras sind doch gar nicht mehr so laut? Zumindest mit Eater wird der Sound nur dumpfer


----------



## computertod (3. Juni 2013)

so, da ich denke das ich demnächst neue Reifen für meinen Bock brauche hätte ich mal ne Frage:
aktuell fahr ich den Bridgestone BT45 in 120/80-16 vorne und 130/80-18 hinten (ja, nicht sehr gewöhnliche Maße)
sollte ich diesen Reifen wieder draufmachen lassen oder weis hier wer nen besseren mit diesen Maßen?


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> so, da ich denke das ich demnächst neue Reifen für meinen Bock brauche hätte ich mal ne Frage:
> aktuell fahr ich den Bridgestone BT45 in 120/80-16 vorne und 130/80-18 hinten (ja, nicht sehr gewöhnliche Maße)
> sollte ich diesen Reifen wieder draufmachen lassen oder weis hier wer nen besseren mit diesen Maßen?


 

Welche Maschine nennst du nochmal dein eigen?


----------



## moe (3. Juni 2013)

Mit Motorschutzbügel hatte ich noch fast nen cm Angststreifen. So viel zum Thema Schräglage. 

@computertod: Ich stand vor derselben Entscheidung und hab mir letzte Woche die Michelin Pilot Road 2 (nicht CT!) gekauft, Sind allerdings dank dem Wetter und dem letzten bisschen Restprofil noch nicht drauf. Die sollen von den Fahreigenschaften bis auf ne etwas längerer Warmfahrphase gleich sein, aber länger halten.


----------



## computertod (3. Juni 2013)

@the.hai
ich fahr ne Kawa GPZ 900R

@moe
nun die entscheidende Frage: gibts die in 16" und 18"?


----------



## moe (3. Juni 2013)

Die Auswahl an zulässigen(!) Reifenpaarungen ist bei deiner Maschine (ist eine vor '90, oder?) nicht gerade groß.
Michelins seh ich gar keine. Ist übrigens ein echt zuverlässiger und sehr schneller Laden. Und günstig auch noch. 

Hast dich mal in nem Kawa-Forum umgeschaut? Bei der Auswahl würde ich die BTs weiter fahren.


----------



## computertod (3. Juni 2013)

Bj 88 
Ja, in nem Fachforum bin ich schon, aber hätte ja sein können das hier noch wer was weis


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2013)

Also hab nichts besseres als die BT-45 für deine gefunden, computertod.

Suchresultate per Motorrad

Metzeler hat noch die Lasertec reifen für deine im Programm, die solln laufleistung ohne ende haben, aber die BT-45 sollen wesentlich besser vom Grip sein.

P.S. Michelin lässt nen 20€ tankgutschein springen bei Kauf von nem Satz Anakee III, Pilot Power 3 oder Pilot Road 3. das ganze geht bis zum 30.6.

http://perfect-road.michelin.de/con...l Out Aktion DE Druckform mit Gewinnspiel.pdf


----------



## apostoli (3. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal... Wie verhält es sich mit den Blitzern ? Werden Motorräder erfasst ? Bei stationären geht es ja nicht, die Blitzen ja nur von vorne. Wie ist es bei den die auf Autobahnen aufgestellt werden oder die neuen stationären Säulen ?


----------



## hendrosch (3. Juni 2013)

Einfache Stationäre können dir natürlich nicht gefährlich werden aber diese Säulen (mit Radar und mehren Kameras) werden dich bestimmt auch von hinten blitzen können. 
Einfache transportable Blitzen bestimmt auch nur von vorne aber da sind ja meistens dann auch direkt Polizisten.


----------



## Metalic (3. Juni 2013)

Mit Pech machen die Dinger auch ein Passbild von hinten. Aber die mobilen Dinger die irgendwo am Straßenrand stehen knipsen normalerweise nur von vorne. So ist es zumindest hier bei uns. Auch die Dinger im Kofferraum von den Bussen. Bei uns im Kreis kenn ich die Autos welche einen im Kofferraum haben und wo der Mobile steht höre ich eigentlich recht fix über Facebook. 
Nur wenn du von der Rennleitung mit der Laserpistole raus gezogen wirst hast ein Problem.


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Sagt mal... Wie verhält es sich mit den Blitzern ? Werden Motorräder erfasst ? Bei stationären geht es ja nicht, die Blitzen ja nur von vorne. Wie ist es bei den die auf Autobahnen aufgestellt werden oder die neuen stationären Säulen ?


 
Starenkästen sind kein Problem, da nur Foto von vorne.

Auf der Autobahn gibt es meist auch nur Frontfotos, aber auch die mobilen Geräte werden nachgerüstet mit zweitkamera. das dauert aber zum glück bei dem budgetproblemen  jegliche mobilen blitzer die in autos sitzen blitzen momentan auch nur von vorn.

gefährlich sind erstmal nur die neuen "säulenblitzer" oder andere feste anlagen (beispiel: britzer tunnel in berlin). die machen ja auch ein foto vom nummernschild. damit lässt sich zwar der halter ermitteln, aber meist nicht durch den viel zu kleinen gesichtsausschnitt identifizieren (ich hab nen verspiegeltes visier, mich erkennt man garnich^^)

laut den berichten andere geht das bei geblitzt werden der neuen maschinen ein-zweimal gut, wenn man danach "nicht weiß" wer gefahren ist. der staat ist in der bweislast und wenn er es nicht nachweisen kann, dann biste "fein" raus. allerdings obliegt es auch der rennleitung, dir zur vermeidung zukünftiger probleme ein fahrtenbuch aufzuerlegen.


Wo hats dich denn erwischt? bei alten blitzern hab ich mittlerweile aufgehört zu zählen und neue gibs ja erst zwei bei uns in der gegend, einen in waltersdorf und einen in schönefeld (sxf ->stadt einwärts via b96)



Metalic schrieb:


> Nur wenn du von der Rennleitung mit der Laserpistole raus gezogen wirst hast ein Problem.


 
oder diese videowagen^^ silberne 3er bmws sinds in berlin ganz gerne. leider schon erlebt^^


----------



## apostoli (3. Juni 2013)

Nein nein mich hat es ein Glück noch nicht erwischt. Habe mich nur informieren wollen weil hier bei uns in der Nähe ein stationärer ist. Da fahre ich fast jeden Tag vorbei und frage mich, was passiert wenn ich hier mit dem Moped lang Düse


----------



## Metalic (3. Juni 2013)

Ohh morgen gibts einen 24 Std. "Blitzer- und Verkehrskontrollmarathon" bei uns in Schleswig Holstein. Mal schauen wie lange es morgen dauert bis ich die rote Kelle sehe  Muss nur an die ABEs denken dann können die mir aber gar nichts!



apostoli schrieb:


> Nein nein mich hat es ein Glück noch nicht erwischt. Habe mich nur informieren wollen weil hier bei uns in der Nähe ein stationärer ist. Da fahre ich fast jeden Tag vorbei und frage mich, was passiert wenn ich hier mit dem Moped lang Düse


Probieren geht über studieren! :p


----------



## apostoli (3. Juni 2013)

Hahahaha das probieren überlasse ich mal thehai, ich bleibe beim studieren 

Nein Spaß dir ist es bestimmt auch eine Lehre geworden.


----------



## Metalic (3. Juni 2013)

Also ich muss ja mal angeben. In den Jahren in denen ich Auto und Motorrad fahre wurde ich noch nie erwischt, geblitzt habe einen Unfall gebaut oder ähnliches. Hoffe das bleibt so. *aufHolzklopf*
Auto fahre ich eigentlich immer sehr "brav". Ab und zu ärger ich gerne mal Leute die meinen drängeln zu müssen. Dann fühle ich mich halt genötigt, auf der Landstraße immer langsamer zu werden 
Mit dem Motorrad fahre ich eigentlich auch recht gesittet. In Ortschaften sowieso. Landstraße gebe ich ja zu fahre ich auch mal gerne etwas flotter und halte mich nicht immer an das Tempolimit. Aber wie oben schon geschrieben, kenne ich hier unsere Jungs und Mädels mit ihren Fahrzeugen und wenn der Kasten irgendwo steht bekomme ich das meistens frühzeitig mit durch andere Autos oder eben Facebook. 
Silberne 3er BMWs hat unser Dorf-Amt hier "noch" nicht. Da fehlt wohl das Geld. Bei uns sind es 3 VW Caddys mit eingebautem Passbildautomaten. 
Ach wenn ich mal zahlen muss dann ist es halt so. Ich fahre ja auch keinen Supersportler um damit generell 10 km/h langsamer unterwegs zu sein als erlaubt. Und sobald ich nicht allein auf der Straße bin, bin ich sowieso vorsichtig. Wenn ich mich allein aus der Kurve schmeiße ist das ja "okay", aber wenn ich dann eine andere Person mit rein ziehe... Das ist das Letzte was ich möchte.


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Hahahaha das probieren überlasse ich mal thehai, ich bleibe beim studieren
> 
> Nein Spaß dir ist es bestimmt auch eine Lehre geworden.


 
Ich weiß garnicht was ich dazu sagen soll^^ achja ich darf ab 8.6.13 00:01Uhr wieder fahren^^

Ich überleg grade, ich glaube ich wurde mit meiner simme damals schon öfter stationär innerorts geblitzt, als mit meiner "großen".


----------



## STSLeon (4. Juni 2013)

Neben den Säulen gibt es noch mobile Blitzeranlage die ein Foto von hinten machen. Bei uns gibt es bzw. eine Anlage die misst und blitzt dich dann woanders. Alternativ sind die Blitzer im Kommen, die keinen Blitz mehr brauchen. Da gibt es einiges und auch ein verspiegeltes Visier muss nicht unbedingt helfen.


Ich flieg gleich zur Tourist Trophy, da wären Blitzer auch mal lustig


----------



## mülla1 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hab letztens erst wieder so nen teures Foto bekommen. Die haben mich das erste mal mit dem mopped erwischt  war so nen blitzer im bulli in dem einer drin saß und sich alles aufgeschrieben hat :o aber ich war nicht allzu schnell  

@leon : Du glücklicher  das geht jetzt das Wochenende so richtig los oder nicht?


----------



## STSLeon (4. Juni 2013)

Leider schon wieder halb vorbei. Ich seh noch ein Rennen der 600 klasse und am Freitag das Highlight das Senior Race. Allerdings gewinnt eh nichts außer Honda auf der Insel...


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2013)

Ist man nicht selbst in der pflicht darlegen zu können wer das motorrad gefahren hat?

Lösen die stationären blitzer bei motorrädern überhaupt aus?


----------



## mülla1 (4. Juni 2013)

Ne soweit ich weiss nicht.. Den Brief bekommt man ja immer.. Also der Fahrzeughalter der im Schein eingetragen ist. Ist bei Autos ja nicht anders. Wie sollen die denn erkennen wer das jetzt war der hinterm Steuer saß?  
Abgesehen davon war es ja nur nen Verwarnungsgeld, da isses ja nicht so wichtig  

Jap kla lösen die aus. Wenn nen über 200kg schwerer metallklumpen über die Induktionsschleifen fährt wird das schon registriert


----------



## Metalic (4. Juni 2013)

Ist es rechtlich überhaupt haltbar wenn man geblitzt wird aber von vorne und der Typ  aber ist allein und schreibt sich dann das Kennzeichen auf? 
Könnte ja auch ein Motorrad Gegner sein. Und davon gibt es genug.


----------



## the.hai (4. Juni 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ist es rechtlich überhaupt haltbar wenn man geblitzt wird aber von vorne und der Typ  aber ist allein und schreibt sich dann das Kennzeichen auf?
> Könnte ja auch ein Motorrad Gegner sein. Und davon gibt es genug.


 
Naja wenn auf dem Foto eindeutig das Motorrad der Marke X Modell Y in Farbe Z zu erkennen ist und nachher das Nummernschild auch zu genau so einem Bike gehört, ich glaube da haste wenig/keine chancen.


----------



## apostoli (4. Juni 2013)

Bräuche ne Entscheidungshilfe zwecks Auspuff. 

Mein Favorit ist ja die Bodis GPC X2 für ca 750 Euro. Jetzt habe ich in einem Forum das Angebot eine gebrauchte Akrapovic Komplettanlage für 750 Euro bekommen. Die kostet sonst 1600.  Was meint ihr ??


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2013)

Wie alt ist die akrapovic anlage?


----------



## apostoli (4. Juni 2013)

Gute frage. Die leite ich gleich mal weiter


----------



## the.hai (4. Juni 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Bräuche ne Entscheidungshilfe zwecks Auspuff.
> 
> Mein Favorit ist ja die Bodis GPC X2 für ca 750 Euro. Jetzt habe ich in einem Forum das Angebot eine gebrauchte Akrapovic Komplettanlage für 750 Euro bekommen. Die kostet sonst 1600.  Was meint ihr ??


 
Welche Akra Anlage genau? 

Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja eine "große" Trompete als die zwei kleineren des Bodis.


----------



## apostoli (4. Juni 2013)

Die zwei kleinen sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Die machen ordentlich Sound. Lautet als die Akra und Basslastiger. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Akra ist 1,5 Jahre alt


----------



## Metalic (4. Juni 2013)

Bei einer komplett Anlage kannst aber eine ordentliche Leistungseinbuße bekommen, gerade bei akra. Akropovic geht ja auch eher in Richtung Leistung. Bei meiner ist es zb so, dass ich eher die Finger von Akropovic lassen sollte wenn es mir nur um den Sound geht.


----------



## apostoli (4. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte eher das bei einer Komplettanlage,  ein paar Pferdchen mehr drin sind und nicht weniger. Hmmmm
Es geht nicht nur um Sound sondern auch um die Optik. Der Sound der originalen die momentan dran ist, ist schon klasse. Könnte den also dran lassen und ne Menge Geld sparen.  Sieht aber Kacke aus.


----------



## Metalic (4. Juni 2013)

Mehr Leistung ist ja auch damit gewollt. Allerdings ist dann oft eine neue Abstimmung des Motors nötig. Das können nicht viele, ist nicht gerade günstig und ob du dann noch über den TÜV kommst ist immer so eine Sache.


----------



## apostoli (4. Juni 2013)

Also spricht mehr für die Bodis ??


----------



## Metalic (4. Juni 2013)

Also wenn es dir primär um die Optik geht, würde ich mir persönlich nur endtöpfe holen und keine komplettanlage.


----------



## apostoli (4. Juni 2013)

Ja die Optik und der Sound stehen im Vordergrund. Paar PS mehr oder weniger würde ich eh nicht merken. Dachte aber auch an die Wertsteigerung. Die Komplettanlage wertet mehr auf denke ich.


----------



## Metalic (4. Juni 2013)

Musst du halt selber wissen. Ich weiß nicht was für eine Maschine du fährst. Würde mich im Falle der komplettanlage aber vorher schlau machen wie das aussieht. 
Wenn ich mir eine akra komplettanlage drunter setze muss ich erstmal auf den Prüfstand.


----------



## Fireb0ng (4. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps wie man ein Tankpad halbwegs Grade auf den Tank bekommt


----------



## apostoli (4. Juni 2013)

Tankpad habe ich Pi mal Auge draufgeklatscht. Gibt keine 100% Anleitung. 

Ich hatte gerade eine Aufklärungsstunde beim Kawa Händler. 

Die Komplettanlage bringt nichts wenn man nicht auf der Rennstrecke Zuhause ist. Sie ist zwar toll und bringt vielleicht 1 - 6 PS mehr, aber nur in den letzten 500 Umdrehungen. Man muss also wirklich immer am Anschlag fahren um was zu merken. Die Auspuffanlagen sind auch so konzipiert, das bei der Homologierung ein Leistungsknick entsteht, diesen kann eine Anlage ausgleichen. Das war's ! Eine Aufwertung für einen selber, soll es sein. Für den Weiterverkauf zwar auch, aber den bezahlt keiner extra. Ich würde also nicht unbedingt mehr Geld für mein Moped bekommen wenn ich zig Extras drauf habe. 
Von der Bodis wurde mir abgeraten, da die zwei kleinen Rohre eher einen Leistungsverlust bringen als alles andere. Diese Unterhaltung führte ich mit dem Werkstattneister der auch selber Motorrad fährt. Er hat mir den Arrow Endschalldämpfer empfohlen.


----------



## the.hai (4. Juni 2013)

Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein paar Tipps wie man ein Tankpad halbwegs Grade auf den Tank bekommt


 
Ne schnur vom lenker mittig über tank und unter sitzbank führen. dann das pad mittig ausrichten, mit stift die ecken markieren und dann kannstes mit super hilfspunkten kleben.


----------



## Metalic (4. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich bringt dir jeder Endtopf erst einmal einen Leistungsverlust. Im Normalfall ist der aber so gering, dass man ihn eigentlich nicht bemerkt. Ich behaupte einfach mal, die Aussage, dass dir die Akra Komplettanlage auf Anhieb ein paar Pferdchen mehr bringt auch falsch ist. Auch da wirst du einen Leistungseinbruch haben und diesen würde man spüren. Die neueren Motoren sind einfach auf ihre Originalanlagen ausgelegt und abgestimmt. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass bei Vergasermotoren oftmals ein zugewinn an Leistung spürbar war. Bei Einspritzern hingegen eher das Gegenteil. mülle korrigier mich mal wenn ich hier ******* erzähle 

In der aktuellen Motorrad News Ausgabe werden auch einige Endtöpfe für die Suzuki GSR 750 getestet. Ich meine jeder Auspuff schluckt Leistung als das es welche dazu gibt. Einige mehr, andere weniger.

Schau dir sonst mal LeoVince an. Mit dem Ding liebäugel ich auch für meine Maschine. Verarbeitung ist meistens top, der Preis sowieso und Optik, Klang und Gewicht sprechen meistens auch für sich. Und wenn es laut werden soll dann schau dir Mivv an


----------



## Fireb0ng (4. Juni 2013)

Danke ich werd's prpbieren


----------



## apostoli (4. Juni 2013)

Laut soll es nicht werden. Bassig soll es klingen. Ja also ich bin ab von Akra und Bodis und schaue mich jetzt mal anderweitig um. Die Arrow war vor Ort an einer Z800 montiert und sah echt genial aus. Werde mal Preise vergleichen (Arrow/Leo) und dann zuschlagen


----------



## moe (4. Juni 2013)

Arrow, Leo Vince und Hurric sind ziemlich laut.
Zu nicht so laut und bassig fällt mir gerade nur BOS ein.

@Metalic: Bei Moppeds, die über den Auspuff gedrosselt waren (z.b. 12er Bandit) kamen je nach Hersteller bis zu +/-5% raus.

btw: Wie sieht das denn mit wieder anmelden aus? Ich hab ne XT600 in Aussicht, die allerdings (ich weiß es leider nicht genau) schon länger keinen TÜV mehr hat. Welche Fristen gelten da und ab wann wirds richtig teuer?
Wenn ich die nicht günstig wieder straßentauglich krieg, wird die abgespeckt und nur so durchn Wald gejagt.


----------



## apostoli (4. Juni 2013)

Die Arrow soll im Vergleich zur originalen, nicht viel lautet sein, aber bassiger.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Arrow, Leo Vince und Hurric sind ziemlich laut.
> Zu nicht so laut und bassig fällt mir gerade nur BOS ein.
> 
> @Metalic: Bei Moppeds, die über den Auspuff gedrosselt waren (z.b. 12er Bandit) kamen je nach Hersteller bis zu +/-5% raus.
> ...


 
ich hätte auch irgendwie richtig lust auf so eine enduro 
dann noch nen zweiten satz felgen mit supermoto reifen 

was fürn baujahr ist das ding denn?


@Hai: hab jetzt deine blinker dran


----------



## the.hai (4. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @Hai: hab jetzt deine blinker dran


 
Hat alles gut geklappt mit dem Umbau? das freut mich ja, aber fotos schuldeste uns noch


----------



## Klutten (4. Juni 2013)

moe schrieb:


> btw: Wie sieht das denn mit wieder anmelden aus? Ich hab ne XT600 in Aussicht, die allerdings (ich weiß es leider nicht genau) schon länger keinen TÜV mehr hat. Welche Fristen gelten da und ab wann wirds richtig teuer?


 
Wenn die Maschine abgemeldet ist, zahlst du nur den normalen HU-Preis, also ~63 Euro. Ist die Maschine angemeldet und >2 Monate (also mind. März 2013) überfällig, zahlst du ~72 Euro. Preise sind abhängig vom Bundesland und der Organisation.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2013)

ja, hat alles geklappt
Die Seitenverkleidung ist aber ziemlich fummelig abzubekommen wenn man das zum ersten mal macht.   habe mir dann nach ca. 15min rumgucken und suchen das boardbuch geschnappt und eben nachgeschaut 
da ist ne kleine anleitung, zwar auf schlechtem deutsch und quasi nur piktografisch dargestellt aber sonst gings ^^

von der glühbirnenhalterung musste ich so nen ganz kleinen plastiknippel abschneiden weil das bei den gläsern von der pc43 sonst nicht gepasst hätte.
scheinbar sind die nur zu 99,5% identisch 
von außen aber kein unterschied.

ich hoffe ich bekomme morgen die neuen pellen, dann gibts fotos 

hier sind nen paar bikes von sonntag:


----------



## the.hai (4. Juni 2013)

Die neue Blade, eins der schönsten PocketBikes die ich kenne  leider 

Die front ist einfach nur mega


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2013)

Ja, die sieht verdammt heiß aus 
aber da passt man auch nur drauf wenn man maximal 1,75m groß ist 

heute noch ne Honda CBR 600 gesehen, war auch verdammt nice das teil


----------



## the.hai (4. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja, die sieht verdammt heiß aus
> aber da passt man auch nur drauf wenn man maximal 1,75m groß ist
> 
> heute noch ne Honda CBR 600 gesehen, war auch verdammt nice das teil


 
Oja, Hannspree design bitte im nächsten leben, wenn ich als hobbit wiedergeboren werde


----------



## Metalic (4. Juni 2013)

Meine nächste Maschine wird auf jeden Fall die aktuelle R1. Für mich baut Yamaha die hübschesten Mopeds. Ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache. Die aktuelle R1 ist aber so ein Sonderling. Entweder man liebt die Optik, hasst sie oder findet das Motorrad rattenscharf so wie ich, nur der Hintern ist im Originalzustand zu dick 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2013)

kennt sich hier eigentlich jemand mit supermoto aus?


----------



## moe (4. Juni 2013)

@Klutten: Egal, wie lange die schon abgemeldet ist? Gabs da nicht mal was mit ner kompletten Neuuntersuchung für viel Geld bei Überschreitung eines gewissen Zeitraums? 
AU brauchen doch nur für Maschinen ab '88, oder?

@Exx: Müsste so eine sein. Das Problem ist, dass die 700km weit weg bei Verwandten steht. Ich weiß also nicht, wie viel km (wobei das eh egal wär, da das nur n Spaßbike und zum schrauben sein soll), welches Baujahr (muss aber eine von den ersten sein) und wie lange der TÜV schon abgelaufen ist. Was ich weiß, ist, dass sie abgemeldet ist.

Ich hätte ja am liebsten zwei: Eine als Supermoto Umbau und eine als Enduro.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juni 2013)

Mach halt austauschräder 


Oder muss man sonst noch was umbauen?


----------



## hendrosch (5. Juni 2013)

So ich hab gestern mein neues/gebrauchtes Moped gekauft. 

Jetzt kann ich erst mal den Rahmen polieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mülla1 (5. Juni 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Eigentlich bringt dir jeder Endtopf erst einmal einen Leistungsverlust. Im Normalfall ist der aber so gering, dass man ihn eigentlich nicht bemerkt. Ich behaupte einfach mal, die Aussage, dass dir die Akra Komplettanlage auf Anhieb ein paar Pferdchen mehr bringt auch falsch ist. Auch da wirst du einen Leistungseinbruch haben und diesen würde man spüren. Die neueren Motoren sind einfach auf ihre Originalanlagen ausgelegt und abgestimmt. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass bei Vergasermotoren oftmals ein zugewinn an Leistung spürbar war. Bei Einspritzern hingegen eher das Gegenteil. mülle korrigier mich mal wenn ich hier ******* erzähle
> 
> In der aktuellen Motorrad News Ausgabe werden auch einige Endtöpfe für die Suzuki GSR 750 getestet. Ich meine jeder Auspuff schluckt Leistung als das es welche dazu gibt. Einige mehr, andere weniger.
> 
> Schau dir sonst mal LeoVince an. Mit dem Ding liebäugel ich auch für meine Maschine. Verarbeitung ist meistens top, der Preis sowieso und Optik, Klang und Gewicht sprechen meistens auch für sich. Und wenn es laut werden soll dann schau dir Mivv an


 
Sooooo Mist erzählt haste schonmal nicht  also das war alles durchaus richtig was ihr hier analysiert habt. 
Wo ich allerdings widersprechen muss ist die Aussage das eine komplettanlage nur Leistung im oberen drehzahbereich bringt. Dem ist absolut nicht so. Ich würde das eher aus der anderen Richtung betrachten:
Die teillastbereiche werden wesentlich stärker angefettet. Der Motor wird generell besser befeuert und er wird deutlich besser hoch drehen. Das ergibt dann über den gesamten drehzahbereich bis zu 10ps mehr. Sprich bei der gleichen Umdrehungszahl liegt mehr Leistung an. Der Motor fühlt sich befreiter an, dreht schneller hoch und zieht homogener durch. 

Joa jetzt die Frage.. Wo brauch man das? 
Meiner Meinung nach nur wenn man absolut unzufrieden mit der Abstimmung ist oder auf der renne nen paar Zehntel rausholen will. 
Da bei der ganzen sache die betriebserlaubniss erlischt würde ich falls du nur Strasse fährst die Finger davon lassen. 
Zusätzliche Investitionen waren ein powercommander 5 incl. Autotune. Dazu noch die Abstimmung auf dem Prüfstand. Würde ich mal mit 500 veranschlagen  

Also wenn es was ganz edles und außergewöhnliches sein soll dann greif zu  
Ansonsten nimm den Bodis oder bos. Hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juni 2013)

Warum kennst du dich eigentluch so gut damit aus mülla?

Hast du 2 rad mechaniker gelernt?^^


----------



## mülla1 (5. Juni 2013)

Ne  Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik gelernt und jetzt im sechsten Semester Elektrotechnik Fachrichtung Energietechnik  bachelorarbeit mache ich aber in der hochspannungsprüftechnik  

Die Sache mit den Motorrädern hab ich mir in den sechs Jahren in denen ich jetzt fahre alle selbst angeeignet. Vieles auch selbst schon gemacht :p
Das einzige was mir eigentlich noch fehlt ist ne Operation am offenen Herzen sozusagen. Also sowas wie Nockenwellen tauschen oder Kolben bearbeiten hab ich noch nicht gemacht  den Rest schon  
Jetzt gerade ist nen obd Diagnosekabel aus England zu mir unterwegs. Damit kann ich das ktm Steuergerät umprogrammieren und spare mir so den powercommander


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juni 2013)

Nicht schlecht 

Kannst du mir sagen wie ich nen vergaser synchronisieren kann?


----------



## apostoli (5. Juni 2013)

@ mülla
Danke !!! Was meinst du zu dem Arrow ESD ?
Ich fahre eine naked, da muss man keine Komplettanlage drauf haben. Hätte ich jetzt nur gekauft weil es der selbe Preis wie der von der Bodis wäre dinierst also das die zwei kleinen Pötte (GPC X2) keinen starken Leistungsverlus  bringen ? Die Abgase sollen sich in den schmalen Rohren nicht entfalten können.


----------



## DOcean (5. Juni 2013)

dann will ich hier auch mal mitmachen...

HONDA CBF 1000 BJ2000 mit Griffheizung, ABS und Ganganzeige


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Juni 2013)

DOcean schrieb:


> dann will ich hier auch mal mitmachen...
> 
> HONDA CBF 1000 BJ2000 mit Griffheizung, ABS und Ganganzeige


 
Mit Griffheizung ?  
Bist du ne Frau?


----------



## apostoli (5. Juni 2013)

Willkommen im Threat. 

Die Sitzheizung lässt du aber hoffentlich sein.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juni 2013)

Reifen kann ich um 17 uhr abholen.
Hatte gehofft dass die vielleicht schon um 3 oder so fertig sind. Weil heute wollte ich dann eig endlich mal ne runde fahren -.-


----------



## DOcean (5. Juni 2013)

neee ich bin eindeutig männlich 

Bei fahren um 10°C ist das schon nett....  war halt schon dran (gebraucht gekauft)


----------



## the.hai (5. Juni 2013)

DOcean, schöne 1000er  ich wollte mir selbst erst eins der letzten Modelle zulegen, aber naja, bin bei meiner CBF600 geblieben^^ der unterschied wäre mir wahrscheinlich zu klein gewesen.

@all

Hab gerade meine zweiteiler Kombi aus der Reinigung geholt. Für 68 € würde ich das jederzeit wieder machen. Das Leder fühlt sich an wie bei Louis im laden damals und bis auf ein paar natürliche Abriebstellen sieht sie auch wieder aus wie neu


----------



## moe (5. Juni 2013)

@Exx: Einen brauchst nicht zu synchen, das geht erst ab mehreren. 
Hier gibts n schönes Bild von ner Schlauchwaage, mit so einer hab ich meine auch gesyncht. Kostet keine 15€ das Teil und ist genauer als manch Synchrontester. Allerdings würde ich kein Altöl mehr reinfüllen, sondern irgendwas dünnflüssigeres, was nicht so träge ist, evtl Zweitaktöl.
An welchen Schrauben du an den Gasern drehen musst, musst halt im Handbuch nachschauen.


----------



## DOcean (5. Juni 2013)

die CBF600 hatte ich in der Fahrschule, schönes Mopped....

Aber ich wollte MEHR


----------



## STSLeon (5. Juni 2013)

Leute, viele Grüße von der sonnigen Tourist trophy! Absolut Hammer hier, Super Stimmung und das Merchandising macht mich arm. Fotos gibt es sobald ich wieder in Deutschland bin


----------



## the.hai (5. Juni 2013)

DOcean schrieb:


> die CBF600 hatte ich in der Fahrschule, schönes Mopped....
> 
> Aber ich wollte MEHR


 
Und dann nur ne CBF1000 nene, Spass

Nachm Studium gibs ne VFR1200F oder GSXR1300, das ist der Plan.


----------



## apostoli (5. Juni 2013)

Nach 6 Tagen hat es Kawa tatsächlich geschafft den Lenker umzubauen. Der Bugspoiler ist jetzt auch dran  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz meiner Umbauten von ca 2000 Euro, soll mein Bike, laut DAT, nur 5500 Euro Wert sein. Fand ich schon heftig. Zumindest würde Kawa nur soviel dafür bezahlen falls ich die Z in Zahlung geben würde. Die ganzen Extras interessieren keinen, sagten sie...


----------



## Metalic (5. Juni 2013)

Sieht doch schmuck aus das Gerät. Und ordentlich geputzt... 
Mir persönlich wäre der Auspuff etwas zu wuchtig, aber das ist ja alles Geschmackssache.

Hatte gerade eben so ziemlich meine erste Situation, bei der ich direkt danach dachte: Alter bist du bescheuert, dabei hättest du umkommen können... 
Bin nach der Arbeit noch mit einem Bekannten gefahren. Er fährt einige Jahre länger als ich und das habe ich auch gemerkt als er seine Hausstrecke fuhr. Wir sind auch das erste Mal gemeinsam gefahren. Und da ich hier auf dem Land wohne habe wir hier endlos lange Straßen. Rechts und links nur Felder. Auf der Geraden wollte er es dann wissen und hat seine 600er gequält. Ich natürlich hinterher und habe meine Gute richtig hoch gedreht. Bekommt sie sonst nie zu spüren da ich trotz Supersportler eher der ruhige Fahrer bin. Ab 7000 fängt meine dann richtig an zu ziehen und da habe ich ihn dann auch bekommen. Dumm nur dass ich in dme Wahn dann auch noch das Auto überholen wollte. Und das Ganze kurz vor dem alten Deich über den die Straße ging. Konnte natürlich nicht sehen, ob von vorne was kam als ich links fuhr... 
Ey so eine ******* werde ich nie wieder tun. Ich weiß warum ich lieber allein meine Runden drehe. Die ganze Zeit nur im Kopf gehabt, was wäre wenn da was von vorne gekommen wäre. Ist ein richtig beschissenes Gefühl wenn man weiß man hat so richtig Mist gebaut.


----------



## apostoli (5. Juni 2013)

Der Auspuff ist noch der Originale.  

Ja... Ich bin auch sehr vorsichtig. Manchmal überkommt es doch einen. Haste Glück gehabt.


----------



## Metalic (5. Juni 2013)

Ich kenn das gar nicht von mir. Das Ganze ist schon fast zwei Stunden her, aber wenn ich dran denke wird mir immer noch schlecht. Könnte mich selber schlagen weil ich so dumm war und durchgezogen habe... 
Ja und Glück habe ich da jede Menge gehabt. Und das wird nicht mehr vorkommen. Ich denke, das war nun so prägend, dass ich so einen Mist in der nächsten Zeit nicht mehr machen werde... 
So und nun will ich mir darum keinen Kopf mehr machen. Ab ins Bett...


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juni 2013)

moe schrieb:


> @Exx: Einen brauchst nicht zu synchen, das geht erst ab mehreren.
> Hier gibts n schönes Bild von ner Schlauchwaage, mit so einer hab ich meine auch gesyncht. Kostet keine 15€ das Teil und ist genauer als manch Synchrontester. Allerdings würde ich kein Altöl mehr reinfüllen, sondern irgendwas dünnflüssigeres, was nicht so träge ist, evtl Zweitaktöl.
> An welchen Schrauben du an den Gasern drehen musst, musst halt im Handbuch nachschauen.


 
ich glaub ich lasse das mal machen, ist mir doch etwas zu aufwendig 

habe eben die neuen reifen draufgemacht.
fuhr sich erst extremst komisch, sehr kippelig und der lenker ist richtig schwer zu drehen, aber hab ich jetzt dran gewöhnt


----------



## computertod (5. Juni 2013)

eine Frage:
wenn ich langsam (~30) fahre und beschleunige klackt es recht stark, fahr ich recht schnell (~100) und ich beschleunige klackts weniger stark und wenn ich nicht beschleunige, bzw. normal dahin fahre, klackt nichts
wenns allerdings klackt merk ichs auch an der linken fußraste
das ist die Kette, oder?


----------



## mülla1 (6. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht
> 
> Kannst du mir sagen wie ich nen vergaser synchronisieren kann?


 
das hat moe schon richtig beschrieben  brauchst ein synchrontester für. gibts gängige bei louis. das ganze ist nicht sonderlich schwer, am besten suchst du einfach mal bei google direkt mit den daten deiner maschine. in einschlägigen foren gibts meistens how to's 



apostoli schrieb:


> @ mülla
> Danke !!! Was meinst du zu dem Arrow ESD ?
> Ich fahre eine naked, da muss man keine Komplettanlage drauf haben. Hätte ich jetzt nur gekauft weil es der selbe Preis wie der von der Bodis wäre dinierst also das die zwei kleinen Pötte (GPC X2) keinen starken Leistungsverlus  bringen ? Die Abgase sollen sich in den schmalen Rohren nicht entfalten können.


 
Also ganz ehrlich? wenn es nur um die ESDs geht. also Slipon oder Bolton kannste ehrlich gesagt drauf s... was leistungsverlust, leistungszuwachs angeht. die werden alle im gleichen rahmen liegen, weshalb ich bei der wahl nach dem auspuff auf optik und auf sound achten würde. und mal ganz ehrlich?!  den BODIS den du dir ausgesucht hast ist der oberknaller  ich hab den gestern abend noch an einer FZ1 gehört und muss sagen das der soundmäßig schon echt pervers geil ist 



STSLeon schrieb:


> Leute, viele Grüße von der sonnigen Tourist trophy! Absolut Hammer hier, Super Stimmung und das Merchandising macht mich arm. Fotos gibt es sobald ich wieder in Deutschland bin


 
jaaaaa dankeeeee  mach uns noch neidischer 



computertod schrieb:


> eine Frage:
> wenn ich langsam (~30) fahre und beschleunige klackt es recht stark, fahr ich recht schnell (~100) und ich beschleunige klackts weniger stark und wenn ich nicht beschleunige, bzw. normal dahin fahre, klackt nichts
> wenns allerdings klackt merk ichs auch an der linken fußraste
> das ist die Kette, oder?


 
richtig. eventuell mal nachspannen. hört sich an als ob die kette schlägt. im gleichen zug auch mal auf verschleiss prüfen und dir die ritzel angucken. wenn es haiflossen geworden sind weg damit 


meeeeensch eh. da ist man mal den halben tag nicht in diesem thread und schon hat man morgens so viel zu tun^^ mann mann mann.. ich fahr jetzt in die uni  mit der alten Donnerziege 
lg


----------



## computertod (6. Juni 2013)

mhm, dann wird sie wohl durch sein...
diese 'Rollen' in der Kette haben schon gut spiel (und werden vermutlich auch das sein was klackt)
und ums vordere Ritzel zu prüfen müsste ich erstmal die Abdeckung abbekommen, entweder ich hab da ne schraube vergessen, der Kupplungsnehmer muss mit ab oder das ding ist so fest oxidiert das ich sanfte gewalt brauch


----------



## STSLeon (6. Juni 2013)

Ich bereue es wirklich hier her geflogen zu sein..mit dem Moped wäre es so viel geiler....

Gestern war ja 600 ccm Super Stock und wir waren an der quarter Bridge. Die Fahrer kommen bray Hill runter, müssen stark Bremsen und gehen dann in eine 180 grad Kurve. Wir waren am Kurveneingang und hatten daher alle Fahrer in Sicht.


----------



## STSLeon (6. Juni 2013)

Und anbei noch


----------



## the.hai (6. Juni 2013)

So kleiner aufruf meinerseits an die berlinerregion
Hat wer bock am samstag oder sonntag ne runde zu drehen? Treffpunkt wäre wernsdorf bei berlin (südöstlich).

Na apo wie musste arbeiten?


----------



## apostoli (6. Juni 2013)

Apo hat Urlaub und wäre dabei  
Falls Wernsdorf für den einen oder anderen zu weit sein sollte, kann man sich ja auch wo anders treffen. 

@ mülla 

Dann ist jetzt sparen für den Bodis ESD angesagt.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2013)

Ich würd ja gerne mitfahren, aber berlin ist so 600km weg


----------



## Metalic (6. Juni 2013)

Sind 435km von mir aus. Bin in zwei Stunden da wenn ich gut durch Hamburg komme 

Wobei bei meinem gestrigen Erlebnis fahre ich lieber nicht schneller als 70 km/h


----------



## computertod (6. Juni 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Wobei bei meinem gestrigen Erlebnis fahre ich lieber nicht schneller als 70 km/h


 
Schauma mal wie lang das anhält


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2013)

Aus fehlern lernt man


----------



## Metalic (6. Juni 2013)

Ja das ist auch das einzige gute daran.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2013)

Aber nur wegen dem einen ereignis würde ich nicht sofort durch die gwgend schleichen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber nur wegen dem einen ereignis würde ich nicht sofort durch die gwgend schleichen


 
Du packst doch lieber das Bobby Car aus


----------



## Metalic (6. Juni 2013)

Ich lass die r1 jetzt auf 45ps drosseln! ^_^


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Du packst doch lieber das Bobby Car aus


 ich verkriech mich in die nächste ecke und warte bis mami mich abholt 


Metalic schrieb:


> Ich lass die r1 jetzt auf 45ps drosseln! ^_^


 
sauber. beste was du machen kannst


----------



## apostoli (6. Juni 2013)

Jetzt hast du "Respekt" immer als Beifahrer bei. Is nicht das schlechteste. Aber man legt das auch wieder ab, von mal zu mal... Geht schneller als man denkt 😉


----------



## the.hai (6. Juni 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du "Respekt" immer als Beifahrer bei. Is nicht das schlechteste. Aber man legt das auch wieder ab, von mal zu mal... Geht schneller als man denkt


 
Respekt ist gut, aber Angst is definitiv der schlechteste Beifahrer. Ich kenn einige die mit Angst Auto/Motorrad fahren, sorry, aber das is echt mies.

So, wer kam denn noch aus der berlinergegend? kamikaze-kaki, wer noch?



the.hai schrieb:


> So kleiner aufruf meinerseits an die berlinerregion
> Hat wer bock am samstag oder sonntag ne runde zu drehen? Treffpunkt wäre wernsdorf bei berlin (südöstlich).


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Juni 2013)

auch mit 45 ps kann mann mit nem motorrad schnell unterwegs sein


----------



## Metalic (6. Juni 2013)

Die Drossel würde ich ihr nie antun  
Es ist einfach ein sehr ungutes Gefühl wenn man weiß, man hat einfach übertrieben. Allein der Gedanke, wenn was von vorne gekommen wäre hättest du tot sein können. Nicht zu empfehlen. Vor allem ich kann mir nicht erklären wieso ich diese scheiß Aktion durch gezogen habe... Zumindest lernt man daraus. 
Aber angst habe ich auf keinen Fall. Bin heute ja wieder am fahren


----------



## STSLeon (6. Juni 2013)

Grand stand heute Mittag


----------



## Rat Six (6. Juni 2013)

Super, heute war der Termin für die Revision und was ist? Natürlich die Batterie tot. Noch besser ich darf jetzt mit dem Zug heimgondeln...


----------



## computertod (6. Juni 2013)

Hab heute mal meine Kette schön mit Top2000 fett spray geschmiert und ne runde gefahren -> klacken war weg. Dann zuhause nochmal aufgebockt und die kette genauer angeschaut: sieht ähnlich aus wie auf dem video das Exx(?) hier mal gepostet hat^^


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2013)

Ja, war mein video.

Die ist dann ungleichmäßig gelängt.
Aber ich merke beim fahren rein gar nichts davon, von daher ist es mir egal


----------



## computertod (6. Juni 2013)

Ja is mir klar, unterm fahren merk ich auch nicht wirklich was davon. Werd sie aber trotzdem beizeiten mal tauschen, ua. auch weil ich nicht weis was der vorbesitzer alles mit ihr getrieben hat^^ und pflege hat die glaub ich auch noch nicht wirklich gesehn


----------



## apostoli (7. Juni 2013)

Jungs ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. 

Bei eBay wird ein Bodis versteigert. Der ist allerdings für eine GSR 750 Suzuki. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der auch auf meine Z750 passen würde? Der einzige Unterschied, den ich jetzt gesehen habe, ist das Verbindungsrohr. Das muss verlängert werden oder ich muss das von meinen originalen ESD nehmen. Was meint ihr??? Mülla???
Hier mal die Artikelnr 321138436435


----------



## the.hai (7. Juni 2013)

Coole Sache, die Post bei uns ist durch, aber mein Führerschein per Einschreiben war nicht dabei, dabei darf ich ab 24:00 wieder fahren....

Soviel zum Thema ich erhalte ihn fristgerecht zurück. Nachfragen kann man auch nicht, weil die "Menschen" aufm Amt ja nur von Montag bis mittwoch "arbeiten", Coole Sache, gerne wieder.


----------



## apostoli (7. Juni 2013)

Ich musste meinen Lappen vor ein paar Jahren auch abgeben. Der kam aber ein paar Tage früher wieder, musste aber noch warten bis der Stichtag kam. Komisch das der noch nicht da war.


----------



## the.hai (7. Juni 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ich musste meinen Lappen vor ein paar Jahren auch abgeben. Der kam aber ein paar Tage früher wieder, musste aber noch warten bis der Stichtag kam. Komisch das der noch nicht da war.


 
ja so kenn ich das auch, dass er ein-zwei tage früher kommt.... aber momentan ists pustekuchen. naja ich geh heute abend eh feiern, vlt kommt er morgen, wenn nicht, müssn wir so fahren^^

uhrzeit und treffpunkt?


----------



## apostoli (7. Juni 2013)

Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen. Meine Frau hat heute Birthday. Wir feiern auch und es wird spät. Müssen mal morgen spontan entscheiden.
Wollte Kamikaze Kaki mit ??


----------



## the.hai (7. Juni 2013)

Kamikaze hat schon lange nischt mehr sgeschrieben... hab mal direkt kontaktiert


Kommando zurück, was das gehate gegen die bußgeldstelle angeht. der FS kam schon lange per post, mein vater wollte witzig sein und hats mir verheimlicht....

voriges mal musste er persönlich überreicht werden, ob das sich die post diesmal gespart hat, wer weiß.......


----------



## >ExX< (7. Juni 2013)

wow das ist aber ne echt miese aktion von deinem dad


----------



## the.hai (8. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> wow das ist aber ne echt miese aktion von deinem dad



Egal, nachher wird geknallt


----------



## Metalic (8. Juni 2013)

Geknallt haben gestern schon die ersten Reifen auf der Platte auf dem Motorrad Treff :O


----------



## mülla1 (8. Juni 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Jungs ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.
> 
> Bei eBay wird ein Bodis versteigert. Der ist allerdings für eine GSR 750 Suzuki. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der auch auf meine Z750 passen würde? Der einzige Unterschied, den ich jetzt gesehen habe, ist das Verbindungsrohr. Das muss verlängert werden oder ich muss das von meinen originalen ESD nehmen. Was meint ihr??? Mülla???
> Hier mal die Artikelnr 321138436435


 
Puhhh keine Ahnung.. Ich würde im Zweifelsfall mal Bodis anschreiben. Die Durchmesser müssen ja alle passen. 
Evtl geh mal in ein Forum speziell für deine maschine. Da kann dir sicherlich geholfen werden


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juni 2013)

Bin gestern auch erstmal gut gefahren, paar mal haben die schuhe schon geschliffen


----------



## the.hai (8. Juni 2013)

So, Kombi is an! Garagentor ist offen!

Ein Monat Abstinenz hat ein ende, Sport frei


----------



## Metalic (8. Juni 2013)

Und ich muss noch bis 19 Uhr arbeiten. Aber dann wieder zum Motorradtreff. Betrunkene Kuttenträger ärgern :O


Ne lieber ein paar Bier ausgeben. Dann sind die nicht so brutal...


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juni 2013)

Lass dich aber nicht erwischen^^


----------



## apostoli (8. Juni 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Evtl geh mal in ein Forum speziell für deine maschine. Da kann dir sicherlich geholfen werden



War ich schon. Dort wurde mir gesagt, das man bestimmt was basteln kann, es aber dann keine ABE haben wird, weil es ja für ein anderes Motorrad ist. 
Der ESD ist aber absolut identisch mit dem für meine zett, nur das die Halterung und das Verbindungsrohr anders verläuft. Was meinst du zu der ABE ? Das Verbindungsrohr kann ich von meinen originalen Pott nehmen. Die Halterung muss ich mir erst anschauen, vielleicht passt diese ja.


----------



## mülla1 (8. Juni 2013)

mit der ABE wirst in deutschland keine chance haben. da kannste nur durch eintragung was reissen und das kostet dich auch wieder was. selbst dann brauchst du aber noch einen der dir das macht. bei uns isses leider so das sich alle mega querstellen wenn es um sowas geht. :/ 

mein OBD kabel ist angekommen  jetzt wird erstmal die maschine umgemappt... hab die KTM gestern schonmal ausgelesen und mir alles angeguckt. juuuunge da kannste echt alles verändern :O


----------



## the.hai (8. Juni 2013)

so, melde TANK IST ALLE^^


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juni 2013)

Dann heißts wohl schiebennn


----------



## Metalic (9. Juni 2013)

Bin ja dieses Wochenende auf einem großen Motorradtreffen gewesen, und seit dem ist mit mein Serienpott viel zu "harmlos" 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will keinen lauten und störenden Auspuff, ich möchte einen legalen Pott der aber einen kernigen Sound mitbringt. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich bisher den LeoVince SBK Evolution 2 *Carbon*. Kennt ihr Onlineshops bei denen es eine größere Auswahl gibt und die zuverlässig sind was die Lieferung und den Kundenservice angeht?


----------



## >ExX< (9. Juni 2013)

bin gestern mit nem kumpel motorrad gefahren, und noch nen kollege von ihm war dabei.
dann an der tanke wollten wir gerade losfahren und dann schießen 2 hölländer an uns vorbei.

zu dem zeitpunkt hatte ich den kollegen von meinem kumpel mit hinten drauf, und als wir an der nächsten kreuzung an den holländern vorbei fahren zeigt der denen erstmal eiskalt den stinkefinger.........
wie ich so einen hals auf den typen habe..


----------



## mülla1 (10. Juni 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin ja dieses Wochenende auf einem großen Motorradtreffen gewesen, und seit dem ist mit mein Serienpott viel zu "harmlos"
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will keinen lauten und störenden Auspuff, ich möchte einen legalen Pott der aber einen kernigen Sound mitbringt. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich bisher den LeoVince SBK Evolution 2 *Carbon*. Kennt ihr Onlineshops bei denen es eine größere Auswahl gibt und die zuverlässig sind was die Lieferung und den Kundenservice angeht?



keinen lauten auspuff?  und dann den leo?  da fliegen dir die löffel weg bei dem dingen... ein guter freund von mir fährt den auf seiner Fireblade. Ich hab die auch schon an einer superduke und an einer GSX-R gehört und der gehörte niemals zu den leisetretern  aber kannst ruhig zuschlagen.. die teile sind gut.. richtig guter sound und die verarbeitung passt


edit:
TecBike Motorrad Zubehör | Kennzeichenhalter - Blinkerspiegel - LeoVince - FAR - DPM - Evotech - Akrapovic - Ofterdingen - Perfect Parts - Pazzo - Mivv  da findet man immer was  aber pass besser auf.. ich bestelle da auch immer mehr als ich brauche^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Juni 2013)

Alternativ zum Leo finde ich den MIVV GP richtig genial. Von der Lautstärke her stellt er aber nochmal einen Leo in den Schatten (habe ihn bis jetzt nur auf einer SV650S K3 gehört). Ich selber habe einen Leo auf meiner SV650S K3.
Aber mit einem Leo kann man nichts falsch machen finde ich.


----------



## Metalic (10. Juni 2013)

Mivv hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Habe nun gerade mal erfahren, dass es den Leo Evo2 für meine Maschine nicht mehr gibt. Nurnoch gebraucht.
Beim Mivv habe ich aber ein paar Bedenken, dass das Ding nach einem Jahr einfach zu laut ist.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Juni 2013)

Hast du bedenken einen Gebraucht zu kaufen oder wie? Ich habe meinen auch gebraucht gekauft und bin voll über zeugt davon gewesen. OK habe ihn auch außer dem SV-Rider Forum gekauft. 

Wenn er dann noch lauter wird ist es doch noch besser. Auch finde ich das ein Mopped schön laut sein muss aber ganz wichtig legal das ganze!


----------



## Metalic (10. Juni 2013)

Nein nein vor dem Gebrauchtkauf habe ich keine Bedenken. Nur erst einmal den richtigen finden...
Schaue mich jetzt nochmal nach Alternativen um.


----------



## the.hai (10. Juni 2013)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Wenn er dann noch lauter wird ist es doch noch besser. Auch finde ich das ein Mopped schön laut sein muss aber ganz wichtig legal das ganze!


 
Genau da liegt das Problem. nur weil ein Prüfzeichen drauf ist und er ne ABE hat, heißt das nicht, dass er lebenlang legal ist. Wenn z.B. mit billiger Dämmwolle gearbeitet wird, die nach der Zeit ausbrennt, dann verfällt die Betriebserlaubnis, sobald er zu laut ist.

Die billigen Hurrics usw werden nach 1/2 Jahren schön laut, versuch damit dann mal durchn TÜV zu kommen^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juni 2013)

Wer hat hier alles Auto und Motorrad zusammen gemacht?
Und wann war das, in welchem Bundesland und vor allem wie viel hat euch das gekostet?


----------



## Metalic (10. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte mit 18 (bin jetzt 25) beide Führerscheine zusammen machen. Habe aber erst den fürs Auto gemacht und dann den Führerschein erst einmal sein lassen wegen Zeitmangel in meiner Ausbildung. Wohne in Schleswig-Holstein. Beides zusammen hätte mich 1500€ gekostet. Ich kenne meinen Fahrlehrer aber auch.


----------



## moe (10. Juni 2013)

Mein Hurric SS ist nach einer Saison wesentlich lauter geworden, allerdings ist das nicht schön. 
Bei sommerlichen Temperaturen und heißem Auspuff fällt einem nach ner Tour beim Helmabnehmen das rechte Ohr ab. Für TÜV hab ich zum Glück noch meinen originalen.


----------



## mülla1 (11. Juni 2013)

Kenne ich  damals die gixxer bin ich mit katersatzrohr und dem bos gp gefahren. Was da hinten rauskam war Pervers und illegal 
Die sil Motor Anlage die jetzt drunter ist ist ohne db Killer kaum fahrbar  die originalen db killer fressen aber alles :/ hab mir kurzerhand einfach mal selbst welche gedreht. Jetzt isses richtig geil.. Auch wenn es manchmal ziemlich aufs Ohr drückt


----------



## Metalic (11. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube, nach meiner tagelangen Suche habe ich mich nun entschieden. Da es die Evo2 nicht mehr gibt für meine Maschine wollte ich zuerst die Mivv haben. Aber die sprechen mich dann optisch doch nicht so an und als einfache SlipOn Anlage soll sie auch nicht so dolle klingen. Ich wiederhole es aber nochmal. Ich will nur einen kernigen, dumpfen Klang der von der Lautstärke noch im legalen liegt.
Akra fiel eigentlich gleich von Anfang an raus weil die an der R1 klanglich mit DB-Eater nciht die Wucht sein sollen. Warscheinlich wird es nun eine Bodis Anlage in Carbon. Ist zwar mehr Geld als ich eigentlich ausgeben wollte, aber die sprechen mich dafür optisch an und der Klang soll der Hammer sein. Außerdem sind die Dinger qualitativ sehr gut.

Nagut, 950€... Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. Eiweiss-raceparts


----------



## apostoli (11. Juni 2013)

Frag doch da mal ob wir beide, wenn wir zusammen bestellen, einen kleinen Rabatt bekommen  will auch den Bodis GPC X2 für meine Z750 haben. Kostet 800 Euro.


----------



## Metalic (11. Juni 2013)

Habe schon bestellt aber noch nicht bezahlt. Aber ich glaube wenn es einen Rabatt geben würde, wäre dieser auch wieder weg durch die Versandkosten wenn ich deinen Topf dann zu dir schicken würde. Es sei denn, du holst ihn hier bei Hamburg ab


----------



## apostoli (11. Juni 2013)

War auch eher ein Gag. Bodis schließt sich immer aus Rabattaktionen aus. Die weigern sich immer Prozente zu geben.


----------



## STSLeon (11. Juni 2013)

So, anbei ein paar Fotos vom Superbike Rennen der TT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (12. Juni 2013)

Hmm draußen liegt ein Paket, egal was es ist, ich gehs mal anbaun


----------



## Metalic (12. Juni 2013)

Gestern meinen Bodis Carbon Endtopf bestellt und auch direkt bezahlt. Heute erfahren vom Händler, dass Bodis derzeit wohl Probleme mit der Qualität der Carbon(lieferungen) hat und es daher meinen Auspuff nur als Titan-Variante gibt. Die wollte ich aber nicht weil das vom optischen nicht so passt. Nun kommt mir der Händler und Bodis aber entgegen und ich bekomm meinen Auspuff zwar "nur" in Edelstahl, dafür aber schwarz eloxiert (nennt sich das so?). Den gibt es so aber nicht zu kaufen. Quasi bekomme ich nun eine Sonderanfertigung nur für mich. Ein Unikat  Ich bilde mir darauf nun einfach mal was ein 

Also bis hierhin ein riesen Lob an Bodis und den Händler für den Kundenservice. 

Dafür aber 1-2 Wochen Lieferzeit wegen der Einzelanfertigung


----------



## the.hai (12. Juni 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Gestern meinen Bodis Carbon Endtopf bestellt und auch direkt bezahlt. Heute erfahren vom Händler, dass Bodis derzeit wohl Probleme mit der Qualität der Carbon(lieferungen) hat und es daher meinen Auspuff nur als Titan-Variante gibt. Die wollte ich aber nicht weil das vom optischen nicht so passt. Nun kommt mir der Händler und Bodis aber entgegen und ich bekomm meinen Auspuff zwar "nur" in Edelstahl, dafür aber schwarz eloxiert (nennt sich das so?). Den gibt es so aber nicht zu kaufen. Quasi bekomme ich nun eine Sonderanfertigung nur für mich. Ein Unikat  Ich bilde mir darauf nun einfach mal was ein
> 
> Also bis hierhin ein riesen Lob an Bodis und den Händler für den Kundenservice.
> 
> Dafür aber 1-2 Wochen Lieferzeit wegen der Einzelanfertigung


 
*Illusionshammer-auspacken*

Meinste du bist der einzige, der den carbon haben wollte und sich nun mit eloxiert "begnügt"?^^ Allein von der Fertigung lohnt sich das nicht, wenn sie es nur EINMAL machen^^


----------



## >ExX< (12. Juni 2013)

Aluminium kann man eloxieren.
Edelstahl nicht.

Aber keine ahnung wie die das färben


----------



## Metalic (12. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube das schon.  Es ist schwer für meine Maschine (wegen dem Baujahr) einen vernünftigen Endtopf zu bekommen. Und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sie meinen Endtopf nun häufiger produzieren damit es sich auch "lohnt". Dafür wird das Modell einfach zu wenig bestellt/gekauft.
Der Händler hat sich auch direkt bei mir gemeldet nach der Bestellung weil er sich mit Bodis in Verbindung gesetzt hat, eben weil das Modell kaum geordert wird. Ob Carbon oder Edelstahl ist mir im Prinzip egal, es ging mir dabei nur um die Optik bzw. die Farbe.
Und Geld bekomm ich ja auch zurück. Dafür muss ich etwas länger warten.


Ach keine Ahnung ob die das "eloxieren", mit Heizkörperfarbe anmalen, lackieren oder sonst was. Und ob das Edelstahl, Alu oder Stahl ist, ist mir im Prinzip auch wurst. Hauptsache ich bekomm nun meinen Pott in schwarz.


----------



## the.hai (12. Juni 2013)

Tadaaaaaa

In dem Paket war eine Hinterradabdeckung von PUIG 
Musste natürlich sofort angebaut werden aber seht selbst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch ne Frage nebenbei, was haltet ihr von dem Hinterreifen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (12. Juni 2013)

Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als wenn er bald mal in Rente geschickt werden sollte.
Achja und er will mehr Kurven sehen!


----------



## moe (12. Juni 2013)

Ohne die Abdeckung siehts imo besser aus. 
Under Reifen will sofort Rente, nicht bald...


----------



## the.hai (12. Juni 2013)

Is die Lauffläche doch schon to tot?


----------



## Metalic (12. Juni 2013)

Auf dem Bild sieht es zumindest stark danach aus. Mittig ist ja teilweise kaum noch Profil.Bei Nässe würde ich damit nicht mehr fahren.

Kann aber auch täuschen. Klutten!!! Klutten!!! Was sagt der Herr Ober-Inspektor dazu?


----------



## the.hai (12. Juni 2013)

ok, neu sah er schon anders aus 

http://www.hondacb1300.net/yabb/Attachments/Battlax_BT021.jpg

ich bestell mir mal meine Z8 interact und fahr morgen mal zum Händler zwecks Termin. bischen rutschiger ist er schon geworden, nach knap 10500km^^

*         Warenkorb     *

                                              Artikel
                              Preis pro Stück
                              Anzahl
                              Betrag (inkl. MwSt.)


*15101197**Metzeler 120/70 ZR17 (58W)  Roadtec Z8 Interact Front M M/C* 
                                                                   Hinweis:                         2                                              

                                      100,00 €                 
                                                               1                     

                                                                                   100,00 €                 



*15010556**Metzeler 160/60 ZR17 (69W)  Roadtec Z6 M/C* 
                                                                   Hinweis:                         2                                              

                                      96,50 €                 
                                                               1                     

                                                                                   96,50 €                 




*                             Lieferland* Deutschland                                                                                            *                             0,00 €                         * *                             Gesamtsumme (inkl. MwSt.)*                                                                                                196,50 €
BESTELLT


----------



## >ExX< (12. Juni 2013)

Der reifen sieht fertig aus


----------



## apostoli (12. Juni 2013)

Mir ist das Moped gestern umgekippt. Wollte es aufbocken um die Kette zu Ölen, dabei ist es zu stark nach rechts gekippt und ich konnte es  nicht mehr halten, habe es ganz sachte ablegen müssen bevor ich es wieder anheben könnte. Ihr könnt nachvollziehen wie sehr ich mich ärgere.... Explodieren konnte ich. 180 Puls hab ich.... Bald. 
Ein Glück aber nur zwei kleine Kratzer entstanden. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (12. Juni 2013)

Das fällt unter natürlicher Verschleiß.  Mach dir nix draus, da werden noch mehr dazu kommen, auch wenns ärgerlich ist.

Ich hab mir eben neue Pellen raufmachen lassen, den alten wollte ich keine 500km Tour mehr antun. Jetz noch einmal schön abwischen und sachte einfahren und dann mal sehen, was die französischen Gummis so können.


----------



## the.hai (12. Juni 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Mir ist das Moped gestern umgekippt. Wollte es aufbocken um die Kette zu Ölen, dabei ist es zu stark nach rechts gekippt und ich konnte es  nicht mehr halten, habe es ganz sachte ablegen müssen bevor ich es wieder anheben könnte. Ihr könnt nachvollziehen wie sehr ich mich ärgere.... Explodieren konnte ich. 180 Puls hab ich.... Bald.
> Ein Glück aber nur zwei kleine Kratzer entstanden.
> 
> 
> ...



is mir mal beim putzen passiert, hauptständer vs. betongittersteine 

auspuff hatte kratzer, is ja eh getauscht worden, jetzt sieht mans nur noch leicht an verkleidung und motor 

da war sie grad mal 300km oder so alt vor zwei jahren, was meinste wie ich mich geärgert habe.


----------



## Klutten (12. Juni 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Kann aber auch täuschen. Klutten!!! Klutten!!! Was sagt der Herr Ober-Inspektor dazu?


 
Du täuschst dich nicht. Chief-Inspektor Even Longer () sieht auf dem letzten Bild einen TWI, der fast angefahren ist. Da dieser bei 1mm und nicht bei 1,6mm liegt, ist der Reifen zumindest an der Verschleißgrenze. Wichtiger Tipp: Nicht immer nur geradeaus fahren.


----------



## the.hai (12. Juni 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du täuschst dich nicht. Chief-Inspektor Even Longer () sieht auf dem letzten Bild einen TWI, der fast angefahren ist. Da dieser bei 1mm und nicht bei 1,6mm liegt, ist der Reifen zumindest an der Verschleißgrenze. Wichtiger Tipp: Nicht immer nur geradeaus fahren.


 
Neuer Satz is bestellt und da ich mein mopped nicht nur aus hobby fahre, lässt sich zweiteres schwer umsetzen.

Mittlerweile hab ich zum Glück ein Auto, aber im ersten Jahr gings immer mit Topcase und lappi drin zur UNI und der lappi is allergisch gegen risiko^^


----------



## mülla1 (13. Juni 2013)

@ apostoli : Mach dir nix draus  ist doch kaum was passiert. Mir ist meine Maschine auch schon gekippt. Aber ich bin auf Rasen geplumst da war es mit ein mal drüber wischen gegessen 

Von wem war der reifen? Wieder vergessen  hier so muss ein Reifen aussehen:

:O hab den s20 gestern mal ein bisschen gequält  hat Bock Gemacht.. Aber wirklich legal war das nicht mehr :banghead:


----------



## apostoli (13. Juni 2013)

Mülla du olla Reifenquäler... Ist das normal das der Reifen so porös aussieht ? Nachdem mir das Moped umkippte habe ich mir aus Frust den GPC x2 bestellt  für 699 inkl Versand  wenn der dran ist, darf das Moped nicht mehr umkippen. Muss mir ne andere Technik zum aufbocken überlegen


----------



## >ExX< (13. Juni 2013)

Der ist ja bis zur kante angefahren

Und sieht aus wie nen radiergummi:

So weit komme ich nichtmal runter mit meiner karre.
Irgendwie ne idee wie ich die fußrasten bearbeiten kann damit ich tiefer runter kann?


----------



## apostoli (13. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Der ist ja bis zur kante angefahren
> 
> Und sieht aus wie nen radiergummi:
> 
> ...



Schleifen etwa die Fußrasten auf den Asphalt? 
Klappen die nicht ein ? Hol dir doch kürzere Fußrasten. Meine waren einklappbar, habe aber eine Fußrastenanlage von Gilles gekauft. Da sind die rasten kürzer, somit würde ich tiefer kommen können.... Wenn ich es könnte


----------



## >ExX< (13. Juni 2013)

Ja die klappen sich schon ein, aber die schuhe schleifen halt auch mit :/


----------



## the.hai (13. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja die klappen sich schon ein, aber die schuhe schleifen halt auch mit :/


 

Meine Pumastiefel haben metallschleifer an der vorderen seite. aber die kommen extremst selten zum einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (13. Juni 2013)

So Jungs und Mädels... Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Katzenauge hinten am Mopped aus? Bin auch eine ganze Zeit ohne gefahren aber habe es nun mal dran gemacht weil ich auch der Meinung war/bin, dass es Pflicht ist. Nun les ich aber gerade in einem anderen Forum, dass das Katzenauge eben keine Pflicht mehr ist. Zumindest wurde es bei ihm beim TÜV nicht beanstandet weil es fehlte.

Kommando zurück. Hat sich gerade geklärt, dass das Katzenauge nach wie vor Pflicht ist.


----------



## mülla1 (13. Juni 2013)

[QUOTE=>ExX

Bis zur kante gefahren isser immer. aber ich habs gestern mal ziemlich knallen lassen.. Dieses Radiergummi artige kommt durch die starte Belastung in den kurven. Erstmal durch die starke schläglage und dann hab ich auch noch ziemlich am Kabel gezogen  schwarze Striche incl schleifendes Knie  

Der Reifen war nach der Fahrt so warm ich konnte an der senkrechtesten stelle nen fünf Cent Stück rein drücken und das fiel nicht runter 

Achja wenn ihr ständig mit den Füßen schleift dann passt was an der Haltung nicht  hab das beim ADAC mal in so einem Schräglagentraining gelernt. Immer mit den fussballen auf den rasten stehen  verbessert auch das Gefühl für die maschine.. Und spätestens wenn ihr Hangoff fahrt kommst eh nicht mehr drum rum.


----------



## the.hai (13. Juni 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Bis zur kante gefahren isser immer  aber ich habs gestern mal ziemlich knallen lassen.. Dieses Radiergummi artige kommt durch die starte Belastung in den kurven. Erstmal durch die starke schläglage und dann hab ich auch noch ziemlich am Kabel gezogen  schwarze Striche incl schleifendes Knie
> 
> Der Reifen war nach der Fahrt so warm ich konnte an der senkrechtesten stelle nen fünf Cent Stück rein drücken und das fiel nicht runter


 
Also mir fällt hier bei mir kaum ne öffentliche strasse ein, wo ich das ansatzweise machen würde^^ bin schon froh wenn man mal ne einsehbare kurve hat.

war beim händler, der meint mein reifen geht noch bsichen^^ termin 16.7 für 56€ hab ich gleich gemacht. neue gummis, safety first


----------



## mülla1 (13. Juni 2013)

Ehm bei uns gibt's recht viele kurven wo das geht.. Aber ich mache das auch nur da wo ich mich richtig richtig gut auskenne. 
Ansonsten so als tip (an die Berliner zb. Da geht's ganz bestimmt):
Ein Autobahnkreuz hat meist Schöne Rechtskurven  einfach drei vier mal durchfahren.. Danach haste zwar nen ordentlichen drehwurm aber bock macht es auch


----------



## >ExX< (13. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin, wenn ich zügig unterwegs bin, nur mit dem fußballen auf den rasten, manchmal sogar nur noch vorne mit den zehenspitzen.
Und nen bisschen Halt auf den fußrasten ist auch nicht schlecht ^^


Wie viel leistung hat deine karre nochmal,mülla?


----------



## mülla1 (13. Juni 2013)

jep genauso mache ich das auch immer... stehe praktisch mit den zehenspitzen auf den rasten. bis da was schleift, schleift das knie locker mal mit..
ehm weiß nicht genau.. original 130ps... mit der geänderten auspuffanlage und dem angepassten mapping würde ich reine motorleistung so auf 140ps schätzen.
hab mir mal ein paar leistungskurven nach dem ummappen angeguckt.. am hinterrad kommen denke mal so 125-130ps an 

eigentlich nicht so das meißte.. aber das interessante ist das drehmomentplateau was ab 4800rpm anliegt. von daaus bis zum begrenzer nie unter 90 Nm  bei 8900 meine ich liegt das meißte drehmoment an. das sind dann so um die 115Nm


----------



## >ExX< (13. Juni 2013)

Bisschen mehr durchzug als meine karre


----------



## Metalic (13. Juni 2013)

115 sind schon nicht schlecht 

Gab letztes Wochenende auf dem Motorradtreffen einen Prüfstand. Wollte erst mit meiner Maschine drauf aber habe es dann doch sein lassen. 15€ hätte der Spaß gekostet. Das nächste mal fahr ich aber den Motor warm und dann rauf da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (13. Juni 2013)

also ich hab mich nun entschieden sobald ich denn lappen in 4 wochen ca habe wird es eine Gixxer sein ob K3 oder K4 weiß ich noch nicht..
*
*


----------



## mülla1 (14. Juni 2013)

beides sehr schöne und zuverlässige motorräder. kann ich nur weiterempfehlen  was soll es denn werden? die kleine, die 3/4 oder doch die kilo?


----------



## Metalic (14. Juni 2013)

Geht doch nichts über die 1000er


----------



## apostoli (14. Juni 2013)

Für einen Fahranfänger ist die Kilo wohl etwas zu viel. Die muss er ja auch noch gedrosselt fahren.


----------



## STSLeon (14. Juni 2013)

Dann macht es eh keinen Unterschied... wobei es schon eine Schande ist eine Kilo Gixxer auf 48 PS zu drosseln. Macht schon bei der kleinen keinen Spaß...


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (14. Juni 2013)

Ja muss Drosseln auf 48 PS ich hol Defintiv 750 oder 1000 ^^


----------



## >ExX< (14. Juni 2013)

Kennt sich von euch jemand mit supermoto aus?


----------



## Schelmiii (15. Juni 2013)

Dem Sport oder den Motorrädern?
Ich fahr ne 690 smR, geiles Spaßgerät


----------



## >ExX< (15. Juni 2013)

den Motorrädern 

will noch zusätzlich zu dem tourer ne Supermoto als Spaßgerät


----------



## Schelmiii (15. Juni 2013)

Jaja, der Trend zum Zweitmotorrad 
Dann eher ne gebrauchte oder ne neue?
Die 690 SMC ist, wenn sie ins Budget passt, ein super 2. Bike.
Ich hab mich für die SM entschieden, da die dann doch noch bisschen tourenfreundlicher ist.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Juni 2013)

also wenn dann eine gebrauchte.

neu ginge zwar auch, aber dann muss man noch so pingelig damit sein 
und ich darf noch 1 1/4 jahr nur 48 PS fahren.

Preis am besten nicht zu hoch, weil ich nächstes jahr erstmal schule weiter mache und dann eventuell studieren


----------



## Schelmiii (15. Juni 2013)

Die Supermotos, speziell die von KTM, sind halt extrem wertstabil, was zwar beim Verkaufen gut ist, aber beim Kaufen natürlich auf den Geldbeutel drückt^^
Wenns nicht grad der stärkste Einzylinder sein soll, wäre auch ein Japaner eine Alternative, z.B. die Suzuki DRZ 400 oder die Yamaha Xt660.

Ich würde mal aber noch die Duke Reihe in den Raum werfen, speziell die neue 390 ist ein guter Kandidat für ein 2. Motorrad.
5000€ neu mit ABS und vom Leistungsgewicht nur minimal über dem erlaubten (ich denk, da kommt dann noch ein Mapping), was das Motorrad nicht so kastriert wie bei größeren Maschinen mit Drossel.
Einziges Problem, die Verfügbarkeit, fast alles ist bei KTM sehr schnell ausverkauft.


----------



## Fireb0ng (15. Juni 2013)

Nabend,

Ich habe ne frage zum Führerschein. Meine "Stille Phase" neigt sich am 2.7 zu Ende dann darf ich theoretisch ungedrosselt fahren. Wenn ich jetzt den Führerschein umschreiben lasse fall ich dann in die 15 Jahre Klausel rein? Die es glaub ich seit März gibt. Aber ne Prüfung muss ich ja nicht nochmal machen haben den Lappen ja vor dem Stichtag gemacht.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die Drossel noch bis zum nächsten TÜV (2015) drin zulassen, ich halte es für sinnvoller da ich erst seit einem Monat wieder Motorrad fahre

Gruß


----------



## the.hai (16. Juni 2013)

Was für ne 15Jahre Klausel meinst du denn? wenn du deinen Führerschein vor dem Stichtag und unter 25 geamcht hast, dann darfst du nach 2Jahren automatischen A (offen) fahren. da is nichts umzuschreiben m.M.

Warum sollte man freiwillig zwei Jahre mit ner Drossel fahren wollen? ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das gelernt hast, dann wäre eine Behauptung, dass man mehr PS nich beherrschen kann ein Armutszeugnis.
Die Drossel im Motor schützt nur vor Dummheit, aber zum umbringen reichts auch. Wer vernünftig fährt, den stören auch 10000PS nicht.

Und mehr als 34PS können auf der Autobahn auch mal schnell zum sicherheitsaspekt werden. also mich würde keiner zu kriegen, freiwillig gedrosselt zu fahren. selbst wenn ich wenig praxis hätte. dann lässte es halt am anfang sehr ruhig angehn und steigerst dich, dann wirste dich nach und nach immer sicherer fühlen.

weder du noch ich hängen mitm knie auf der strasse, so wie manche kaputte hier


----------



## >ExX< (16. Juni 2013)

Schelmiii schrieb:
			
		

> Die Supermotos, speziell die von KTM, sind halt extrem wertstabil, was zwar beim Verkaufen gut ist, aber beim Kaufen natürlich auf den Geldbeutel drückt^^
> Wenns nicht grad der stärkste Einzylinder sein soll, wäre auch ein Japaner eine Alternative, z.B. die Suzuki DRZ 400 oder die Yamaha Xt660.
> 
> Ich würde mal aber noch die Duke Reihe in den Raum werfen, speziell die neue 390 ist ein guter Kandidat für ein 2. Motorrad.
> ...



Die 390er KTM Duke ist aber keine supermoto oder?

Ja, die DRZ ist mir auch schon ins auge gesprungen, ne Honda 650 FMX hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber die war etwas zu schwer.
Eine Husaberg FS450 e hieß die laube ich, hat mir super gefallen
Gewicht sollte halt möglichst niedrig sein.

Merkt man überhaupt den unterschied zwischen~37 ps und 45?


----------



## STSLeon (16. Juni 2013)

Im Durchzug wahrscheinlich schon. Die 390 Duke habe ich mir auch als 2tes Motorrad überlegt, aber der begrenzte Platz in der Garage schont meinen Geldbeutel


----------



## Metalic (16. Juni 2013)

Meine "Anfängermaschine" war eine alte XT 600e von 91, allerdings kein Supermoto-Umbau. Aber schon bei der schweren, alten Dame hast du den Unterschied zwischen der Drossel und den ursprünglichen 47PS bemerkt. Bei den neueren und leichteren Maschinen wird man es daher denke ich schon deutlich spüren.


----------



## Heretic (16. Juni 2013)

*@**Fireb0ng:*
Da geb ich *the.hai* vollkommen recht.

Irgendwann kommt ehh die Zeit wo du umgehen musst mit die größere PS zahl- Du beherrschen und nicht sinnlos am Gashahn zu drehen.


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Juni 2013)

@FireBong: Also freiwillig drosseln halte ich schon für vernünftig, wenn man echt lange nicht mehr gefahren ist.
Ich fand meine Zeit mit Drossel auch nicht schlecht, da habe ich trotzdem viel gelernt.
Mit Drossel kann man zwar genauso schnell nen Unfall bauen, aber man ist nicht ständig auf über 130 km/h unterwegs, weils schon zäh obenrum wird.
Man sollte ja schließlich Kurven schnell fahren können, und nicht nur in den Geraden dazwischen wie ein blöder beschleunigen.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, ein paar Monate mit Drossel zu fahren und ein Sicherheitstraining zu machen.
Aber dann raus mit dem Vogel 

@>ExX<: Die Duke ist keine Supermoto. Habe ich nur vorgeschlagen, weil die halt auch als Funbike eingestuft wird.
Bei wenig Gewicht merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 37 und 45 PS schon, ich bin aber nie ne gedrosselte Sumo gefahren, sonder immer offen meine 63 Ps.
Die Husaberg hört sich auch nicht schlecht an.
Musst halt mal Probefahren, ob das überhaupt was für dich ist.


----------



## >ExX< (16. Juni 2013)

Ja genau,erstmal so ein ding probefahren. Aber es muss schon eine supermoto sein.

Die honda fmx 650 ist auf jeden fall zu schwer und zu schwach


----------



## computertod (16. Juni 2013)

kann mir hier wer helfen? ich hab heute aufm Oldtimertreffen ne alte Ducati gesehen, weis allerdings nicht was für eine das genau war^^
ich weis nur das sie nicht besonders breit, dafür aber lang und hoch gebaut war und der komplette Motor unter ner ebenen Verkleidung war
hat wer nen Tipp für mich welche das gewesen sein könnte?


----------



## Metalic (16. Juni 2013)

Paar mehr Infos wären total dufte.
War es ein Supersportler, ein Naked-Bake etc...?
War es was aktuelles oder was älteres?
War es wirklich Duc? 
Hast du dich hier schon einmal durchgewühlt? Ducati, Motorraeder

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## computertod (16. Juni 2013)

ok, es stand groß Ducati drauf, müsste so 20-30 Jahre alt gewesen sein (und deshalb vermutlich nicht mehr auf der Homepage zu finden) und ich würd sagen es war n Supersportler aus der damaligen zeit halt^^
Foto hab ich leider keins machen können, sind da gerade zur Ausfahrt weggefahren und danach war sie schon weg...


----------



## Metalic (16. Juni 2013)

Schau mal hier rein. Da findest du eigentlich alle Modelle nach Jahrzehnten sortiert. 

Ducati 1990 - Ducati


----------



## computertod (16. Juni 2013)

ok, die 900MHR und die Pantah würden in die richtung gehen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2013)

Wow das motorrad macht mich grad so an: Ducati Superbike 848 ^EVO^ - Ducati

Aber bestimmt schweine teuer


----------



## Metalic (16. Juni 2013)

Ist wie mit Apple... Sobald Ducati drauf steht, ist es immer teuer


----------



## DOcean (17. Juni 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> is mir mal beim putzen passiert, hauptständer vs. betongittersteine
> 
> auspuff hatte kratzer, is ja eh getauscht worden, jetzt sieht mans nur noch leicht an verkleidung und motor
> 
> da war sie grad mal 300km oder so alt vor zwei jahren, was meinste wie ich mich geärgert habe.



dafür gibts -> SW-MOTECH STURZPAD-KIT - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit dann fällt die Kiste nicht mehr auf wichtige Teile


----------



## Metalic (17. Juni 2013)

Sturzpads sind glaube ich auch so eine Glaubensfrage. Einige schwören drauf, andere (wie ich) lassen lieber die Finger davon. Denn bei dem richtigen Sturz macht man sich damit mehr kaputt als ohne.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Juni 2013)

Man sollte seine kiste einfach nicht umschmeißen

Habe gestern ausversehen nen kratzer an mein helmvisier gemacht


----------



## Metalic (17. Juni 2013)

Beim umschmeißen bringen dir die Sturzpads auch fast nichts. Irgendwo hast immer nen Kratzer. Mir ging es bei den Pads eher um einen "richtigen" Sturz, wenn man z.B. einen Rutscher hat in der Kurve.


----------



## DOcean (17. Juni 2013)

@Exx
Richtig 

@Metalic
Stimmt ist ne Glaubenfrage,ein Crashtest dazu wäre mal sinnvoll... Ich bin der Meinung bringt auf beim Umfallen was, da der Bock dann nicht auf irgendwelche Plastikteile fällt sondern auf die Pads...


----------



## apostoli (17. Juni 2013)

Die frage ist aber, ob der Neigungswinkel den die pads abdecken, auch den Motordeckel schützt. So wie ich mein Moped abgelegt habe, habe ich nur Kratzer im Motordeckel. Wenn jetzt die pads dran wären, wo wären dann die Kratzer?? Bestimmt nicht nur am Pad. Wollte mir jetzt auch welche holen um vorzubeugen. Ich rede jetzt nicht von nem Sturz in der Kurve mit 50-60 km/h. Davor kann man kein Moped schützen, leider. Außer man macht Stützräder dran


----------



## Metalic (17. Juni 2013)

Wenn man sich die Pads kauft, "nur" um ein paar Kratzer beim umkippen zu vermeiden, finde ich persönlich dann auch wieder überflüssig. Die 200-300 € die ich bei den Pads spare, steck ich dann lieber in die Verkleidung bzw. Lackierung. Und für den anderen Fall, also den Unfall, da habe ich einfach schon zu oft irgendwelche Stories gelesen, dass die Sturzpads mehr kaputt machen als das sie schützen. Beim richtigen "landen" auf den Pads drücken die gleich den halben Motorblock ein.

Aber wie schon gesagt, das ist eine Glaubensfrage


----------



## apostoli (17. Juni 2013)

200 - 300 Euro ?? Die für mein Moped kosten 120 und das sind welche von Rizoma. Also nicht die billigsten. Aber 200 - 300 finde ich auch viel. Hätte ich auch nicht gemacht. Bei 120 überlege ich aber. Mal sehen. Warte jetzt erstmal auf den Bodis der die Tage kommen soll.  ach ja alleine wenn der nen Kratzer bekommen sollte, wäre es katastrophal. Der Auspuff ist aber nicht Geschütz mit seinem Pad... Mein originaler hat ja auch was abbekommen, was mich jetzt nicht so gejuckt hat, da der eh runter kommt. Bei eBay würde ich den zur Not auch für nen Fuffi bekommen. Echt traurig wie billig die original ESD's gehandelt werden.


----------



## moe (17. Juni 2013)

Nach der Tour am Samstag mit n paar Leuten ausm Banditforum sind die neuen Reifen nu eingefahren. 
Allerdings hat sich nach nicht mal 30km einer lang gemacht und ich hab so knapp am Straßenrand gehalten, dass mir die Maschine nach rechts umgekippt ist.  Ihm ist glücklicherweise nicht viel passiert, aber trotzdem schade um meinen Motordeckel und den Auspuff. Der hat auch n paar Kratzer abbekommen. Ist aber schon wieder n Grund den ollen Alupott mit schwarzem Auspufflack zu überziehen. 


@Sturzpads: Ich hab schon oft gelesen, dass die im Fall eines richtigen Sturzes mehr kaputt machen als keine. Die drücken dann richtig den Rahmen zusammen und verschrotten so das ganze Moped. 
Meine Sturzbügel hab ich auch demletzt abgebaut, war mir einfach zu gefährlich.


----------



## apostoli (17. Juni 2013)

Ich denke auch das es mehr Deko ist. Also Geld sparen. Im fall der Fälle schützen die eh nicht.


----------



## Fireb0ng (17. Juni 2013)

Ich meinte das "Am 19. Januar 2013 ändert sich das: Ab diesem Datum hat das Dokument nur  noch eine Lebensdauer von 15 Jahren. Danach muss es umgetauscht werden."
Muss ich denn den Lappen umschreiben oder geht es wirklich einfach so? Bei mir aufm Lappen ist nur bei dem "kleinen" Motorrad der * und bei dem großen drunter ist nischt, also bin ich der Meinung er muss umgeschrieben werden

Gruß

Das ist SIE übrigens


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heretic (17. Juni 2013)

Ne ER-5 ? 

Welches Modell ist das genau ? Meine hat offen "nur" 52 PS. Wenn deine offen das selbe hat , dann brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen "ein Monster" bändigen zu müssen.

Ein Wenig respekt und du wirst keine Probleme haben. Mich nervt bei meiner extrem das ich nicht durchziehen kann ich währe Froh , wenn ich das wegbekomme 

Man bedenkte das die ursprüngliche  (edit: sry meinte) neuste ER-5 auf 48 PS läuft. Also Praktisch genau das man nach den Aktuellem Gesetzt fahren dürfte... Da machen 2/3/4 Ps auch nix mehr


----------



## Fireb0ng (17. Juni 2013)

Das ist ein ZR 7 mit 77PS.

Ist ne bastelbude, die Maschine lag mal dannach wurde Sie komplett lackiert deshalb fehlt hinten der ZR 7 Aufkleber die am Tank muss ich auch mal neu machen


----------



## Heretic (17. Juni 2013)

Die sieht aber echt Hammer wie ne Er-5. Hättest du das nicht gesagt wäre mir das bestimmt nie aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Fireb0ng (17. Juni 2013)

Naja zwischen einer er5 und der ZR7 liegen Welten bis auf die Front. Tacho Lampen etc sind die selben.


----------



## apostoli (17. Juni 2013)

Sorry.... Gibt es Unterschiede bei den Öleinfülldeckel ? Sind die z.B. bei Kawa und Honda gleich groß oder würden die nicht übergreifend passen. ???


----------



## mülla1 (18. Juni 2013)

Glaube nicht das die übergreifend passen. Oder wenn zumindest nur teilweise 
Jetzt kommt wieder das Beispiel ktm  aber da ist nunmal irgendwie ne andere Welt.. Ich hab den Öleinfüllstutzen unter der Verkleidung auf der linken Seite. Durch die trockensumpf Schmierung sitzt der Öl Behälter ja ganz wo anders. Und der Einfüllstutzen ist deutlich größer als bei anderen Modellen :eek:


----------



## apostoli (18. Juni 2013)

Aber zu Honda und Kawa speziell, kannst du nicht sagen ob die gleich groß sind ?


----------



## DOcean (18. Juni 2013)

die werden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht passen, will ja jeder Hersteller seine eigenen Ersatzteile verkaufen...

@ktm
Öl nachfüllen, Sprit kontrollieren


----------



## mülla1 (20. Juni 2013)

puhhh ich bin gestern 50km mitm mopped gefahren.. das war ja schlimmer als wenn dir einer nen föhn ins gesicht hält


----------



## computertod (20. Juni 2013)

Dann warst nicht schnell genug unterwegs^^

Ich kann leider erst nächste woche wieder fahren, da mein chef es verpennt hat meinen gehalt auszuzahlen und ich als Schüler ja so viele rücklagen hab


----------



## Metalic (20. Juni 2013)

War vorgestern unterwegs nach Feierabend. 
Und ja ich weiß das soll man nicht, aber ich hatte nur eine Jeans an. Immerhin so eine Motorrad Jeans von polo. Aber das war so heiß an den Beinen vom krümmer. Alles unter Tempo 150 war kaum auszuhalten


----------



## mülla1 (20. Juni 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> Dann warst nicht schnell genug unterwegs^^
> 
> Ich kann leider erst nächste woche wieder fahren, da mein chef es verpennt hat meinen gehalt auszuzahlen und ich als Schüler ja so viele rücklagen hab


 

oh das glaub ich nicht  aber bei uns waren es 38 grad  und wenn man dann noch leder an hat und einem die sonne auf den pelz brennt.. dann geht irgendwann gar nichts mehr.. fehlte nur noch das stop and go verkehr kommt  und dann schön der motor warm wird und einem die heisse luft an die innenschenkel geblasen wird... da kocht man dann richtig in der eigenen suppe


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Juni 2013)

Huhu!
Endlich warm!
Nun wohl aber langsam zu warm... 
Apropo Pelle für den Hochsommer, und nein ich meine  diesmal nicht die Pelle für die Räder.
Wo wart ihr dafür eigentlich shoppen?
Bei einem der großen drei oder wo? (Louis, Polo, HG)
Ich suche gerade nach Alternativen, weil eine neue Hose angeschafft werden soll... 
Und natürlich auch mal langsam vom "Fahrschuloutfit" wegkommen.


----------



## the.hai (20. Juni 2013)

Also meinen Vanucci Zweiteiler habe ich von louis, wie handschuhe und helm auch. nur bei den schuhe musste ich zu polo gehn, weil es nur da die puma gab, die mir plattfussindianer wie angegossen passen 

ich war mit louis immer zufrieden, insbesondere der shop in lichtenberg.

ich überleg auch langsam wegen nem neuen helm. mein shark rsi fängt mitterweile nach 100km an zu drücken, komisch. und außerdem hat er eh schon 1-2mal den asphalt gesehn, mit kopf drin


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Juni 2013)

Joa bisher habe ich auch alles in Lichtenberg gekauft und bei Louis wirds wohl generell einfach die größte Auswahl geben?
Dennoch schwierig was zu finden... 
Die Qualität scheint bei Polo auch nicht gerade an erster Stelle zu stehen?
Zumindest machen einige Sachen und Marken dort den Eindruck...


----------



## Metalic (20. Juni 2013)

Also ich kaufe schon lange bei polo und für mich ist polo an erster Stelle was Kleidung angeht. Alles Bis auf den Helm habe ich dort gekauft. Die Jungs in Kiel sind auch jedes mal sehr bemüht mir gut zu helfen. 
Und was die Qualität angeht, ich kaufe oft die eigenmarke von polo. Bis heute habe ich nichts zu beanstanden


----------



## the.hai (20. Juni 2013)

kommt drauf an in welchen preislichen regionen man unterwegs ist und was du genau suchst.

meine "fahrschulklamotten" warenvon cyclespirit. die quali war dem preis entsprechend niedrig. die stiefel haben sich schnell in wohlgefallen aufgelöst, wurden anstandslos zurückgenommen.

jetzt bin ich bei vanucci hängengelieben. textiljacke für jeden tag und lederkombi für touren, dann noch zwei paar handschuhe (sommer und "fast" winter), aber bisher kann ich nicht meckern, was quali angeht. und die sachen haben auch schon min. 3jahre hinter sich.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Juni 2013)

Jep... die hässliche Hose von Cycle Spirit löst sich langsam auf.... (Gott sei Dank!) ^^
(Jacke ist von Probiker)
Die Touring Stiefel von Vanucci sind noch okay und werden auch gepflegt, passten aber natürlich nicht, als ich mal zwei Vanucci Lederkombis anprobiert hatte, also müsste da dann wohl auch noch was neues her.
Preislich muss ich diesmal nicht ganz so knausern, jetzt wo der Lappen und das Möppi ja da sind.
In einigen Klamotten würde ich mir allerdings auf einer 6f auch etwas overdressed vorkommen, haha. ;D
Zweites Problem: ich brauche Langgrößen, sonst hängt der Knieprotektor über dem Knie...
Vanucci hat ja eine Kombi mit Lang - und Kurzgrößen, aber die Jacke saß mehr als besch****...
Na ich gehe demnächst nochmal suchen.


----------



## the.hai (20. Juni 2013)

Bei Motorradklamotten ist unbedingt immer zu tryB4buy zu raten. die sachen müssen einfach perfekt sitzen um sicherheit und komfort zu erlangen.

was heißt nun aber overdressed. ich habe ne lederkombi auf ner sporttourer. fühlt sich einfach besser an, als dieses textilzeug. aber ich hab keine knieschleifer und rennhöcker dran, falls du in diese richtung zieltest, kann ichs verstehn.

Aber hey, es geht nichts über persönlichen geschmack^^ mit meiner Simson S50 bin ich auch immer schön mit meinem verspiegelten streetfighter helm durch die gegend gedüst.

genau der^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (20. Juni 2013)

also ich bin heute mittag mal kurz im T-shirt unterwegs gewesen und muss sagen bei 120 was ganz angenehm


----------



## mülla1 (20. Juni 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Also ich kaufe schon lange bei polo und für mich ist polo an erster Stelle was Kleidung angeht. Alles Bis auf den Helm habe ich dort gekauft. Die Jungs in Kiel sind auch jedes mal sehr bemüht mir gut zu helfen.
> Und was die Qualität angeht, ich kaufe oft die eigenmarke von polo. Bis heute habe ich nichts zu beanstanden


 
Polo ist immer so eine sache. Dadurch das es nen franchise Unternehmen ist hast du gerade was Kundenbetreuung und kundenfreundlichkeit angeht teilweise krasse Unterschiede.. Wenn ich was brauche gehe ich eigentlich immer zu Louis bei uns in Paderborn. Die haben eine riesige Auswahl und eine top Betreuung. Bei polo hab ich schonmal ordentlich in die sch.. gegriffen  
Meine kombi hab ich damals als ich die GSXR gekauft hab mit r eingehandelt und bin immer noch super zufrieden  ist ein zweiteiler von büse. Le mans heisst der glaub ich


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Juni 2013)

Hmm, also in (kurzen) Flattersachen fahre ich nicht umher...
Höchstens ein paar Seitenstraßen weiter zum Putzen oder Tanken.
Klar sind die blöd bei der Hitze, in der ich genau vor einem Jahr auch viele Stunden auf dem Übungsplatz verbracht hatte , aber geben echt ein großes plus an Sicherheitsgefühl.
Ohne die Stiefel fahre ich nie, weil ich mit Halbschuhe das Möppi einmal fast abgelegt hätte... ^^
Null Halt ganz einfach bei so wenig Kraft.



> Aber hey, es geht nichts über persönlichen geschmack^^ mit meiner Simson  S50 bin ich auch immer schön mit meinem verspiegelten streetfighter  helm durch die gegend gedüst.


Höhö ich bin auch in der Fahrschulzeit schon in Vollmontur eine S53 gefahren. 

Danke schonmal für eure Feedbacks!


----------



## the.hai (20. Juni 2013)

jetzte haste mich auf ne doofe idee gebracht, ich glaub ich werd meinen freien tag mal bei louis verbringen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Juni 2013)

> was heißt nun aber overdressed. ich habe ne lederkombi auf ner  sporttourer. fühlt sich einfach besser an, als dieses textilzeug. aber  ich hab keine knieschleifer und rennhöcker dran, falls du in diese  richtung zieltest, kann ichs verstehn.


Genau! 
Die Stiefel sehen aber teilweise auch etwas extrem aus... 

Und was tragen die anderen hier so?


----------



## >ExX< (20. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab ne textil jacke von büse.
Und ne textil hose von Held.

Dann noch lederstiefel, heißen Outstars spirit oder so.
Die schleifen aber in tiefen kurven leider ab 

Und die hose kann man fast schon als skihose verwenden, selbst ohne das innenfutter.
Habt ihr ne idee wegen einer luftigeren hose?
Wril ne jacke kann man halt einfach ausziehen, ne hose nicht so toll in der öffentlichkeit


----------



## computertod (20. Juni 2013)

ich hab mir gestern bei Louis die ROLEFF ROM TEXTILJACKE bestellt, mal schaun ob die was taugt
Hose fahr ich aktuell noch Jeans rum (wird allerdings nächsten Monat ersetzt, leb ja nur von Bafög und das was ich im Praktikum verdien...)
ansonsten fahr ich noch Feuerwehrstiefel und nen Nolan Helm


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2013)

Von oben nach unten:


Nolan N85
irgend son Schlauchtuch von Polo
HG Textilkombi
den breiten HG Nierengurt
Alpinestars SP-2 Handschuhe
Alpinestars Web Gore Tex Stiefel
Die Stiefel kann ich echt jeden empfehlen. Gutes Fahrgefühl, bequem ohne Ende und selbst bei dem Wetter und dem ganzen Tag in der Schule keine Schweißfüße. Handschuhe hab ich noch dickere von Probiker für Temps unter 12°. So ne Motorradjeans von Polo hab ich auch noch.


Wie bekommt ihr euer Zeug eigentlich wasserdicht? Geht das mit so nem Imprägnierspray?


----------



## Rat Six (20. Juni 2013)

Wenns nur der Weg zur Arbeit ist, dann nehm ich nur Helm und Jacke, für größere Runden hab ich dann noch eine Hose. Stiefel? Hmm bringen mir glaub ich nicht viel, bevor die Füße schleifen ist der halbe Auspuff weg.


----------



## STSLeon (20. Juni 2013)

Nolan N90
Büse Kombi Silverstone (auch beim Moppedkauf rausgehandelt)
Held Handschuhe (Thrux, beim Abverkauf für 35 Euro geschossen)
Büse Stiefel
+ Unterwäsche

Bei den großen Ketten kaufe ich eigentlich nur im Notfall oder aus Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Juni 2013)

Apropros nierengurte, was sollen die überhaupt bringen?
Selbst bei 9° C merke ich keinen unterschied^^


----------



## computertod (20. Juni 2013)

echt? ich merk bereits bei 20° C nen unterschied 
mal schnell die 3km in die Stadt gehen vlt noch ohne gurt, aber weiter nicht^^


----------



## >ExX< (20. Juni 2013)

Ich merke das meistens wenn ich zuhause bin, die sachen ausziehe und mich frsge ob ich den verloren habe^


----------



## STSLeon (20. Juni 2013)

Bei mir ist der Nierengurt am Rückenprotektor mir dran und ohne fahre ich eh nicht. Egal ob man es jetzt nicht merkt, in 20 Jahren merkt man es vielleicht doch und meine ich mag meine eigenen Nieren


----------



## apostoli (20. Juni 2013)

Sorry das ich zwischenfunke... Wollte euch meinen Bodis nicht vorenthalten. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Juni 2013)

Optik... aha... und Klang?
Darum gehts doch dabei...


----------



## Metalic (20. Juni 2013)

Du Glücklicher. Ich warte immernoch auf mein Bodis-Unikat 

Also meine Klamotten bestehen fast nur aus der Polo Eigenmarke FLM. Bin damit sehr zufrieden für den Preis. Sitzt alles super. Vorher natürlich im Shop anprobiert. Mal schauen, vielleicht gönn ich mir nächstes Jahr noch die FLM Lederjacke die zu meiner Hose gehört. Noch fahre ich eine Textiljacke. Die habe ich mir erst ein Jahr vorher für die Enduro geholt. Anstonsten irgendeinen uralt Nierengurt von Shoei, FLM Lederstiefel (die quietschen allerdings wie sau beim gehen  ) und FLM Handschuhe. Waren die Einzigen die mir passten. Hab zu kurze Finger. Helm habe ich den Marushin Rs 999.
Ob Textil oder Leder ist aber fast egal. Meine Textiljacke flattert auch bei 290 auf der Autobahn nicht.
Denke aber mal bei einem heftigen Sturz merkt man einen Unterschied.


----------



## apostoli (20. Juni 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Optik... aha... und Klang?
> Darum gehts doch dabei...



Der Klang ist bis her der Hammer. Muss aber sagen, das mit die original Dichtung, die zwischen krümmer und ESD liegt, zerbröselt ist. Also momentan ist der Auspuff an der stelle undicht und verfälscht ein wenig. Morgen hole ich eine neue. Mal sehen... Bis jetzt bin ich begeistert. Sehr bassiger Sound.


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2013)

Mach mal n Video!


----------



## apostoli (20. Juni 2013)

Mache ich morgen mal sobald ich ne neue Dichtung geholt habe.


----------



## the.hai (20. Juni 2013)

Ich muss mir auch unbedingt mal nen originalen Remus DB-Killer besorgen. Dann kann ich an dem, der momentan drin ist mal ein bischen "feilen". Der Sound ist zwar super, aber ich hör davon zu wenig bei der Fahrt.

P.S. Hab mich heute im Louis für den Shark Speed-R entschieden. werd ihn aber im Netz kaufen, denn 255€ anstatt 330€ sind schon echt ein grund 

das verspiegelte visier muss natürlich auch sein  bin noch unentschlossen, was die größe angeht, hab das gefühl die fallen bischen kleiner aus. werd mir also L und XL bestellen 

shark speed-r dekor avenger schwarz weiß matt#


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mülla1 (20. Juni 2013)

Junge junge fährt denn keiner von euch ausser leon mit rückenprotektor.. 
Ich hab nen büse belluno ohne den ich nie aus dem Haus gehe 
Ein bekannter (ja was heißt bekannter..hab vor ner Woche die erste Runde mit dem gedreht) von mir hatte gestern einen schweren Unfall. Ist bei knapp 130 übers Motorrad angeflogen und hat sich dabei schwer verletzt. Mehrere Rippen sind wohl durch, linker arm mehrfach gebrochen und zwei ruckenwirbel sind auch durch. Er hatte nur Glück das das Mark nicht beschädigt worden ist und er noch alles spürt. Die Ärzte meinen es wird vermutlich alles so wie vorher.. Naja das Resümee:
Er hatte einen rückenprotektor an. Die Ärzte und Rettungssanitäter meinten wenn das Ding nicht gewesen wäre hätte man ihn nur noch auf wischen können.. 

Für mich gehört so ein Ding in jede Ausrüstung mit einkalkuliert  deswegen Leute.. Holt euch sowas  ist bestimmt nicht fehl investiert..


----------



## Schelmiii (20. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab ne 2 Teilige Textilkombi von Cycle Spirit, da ist so ein elastischer Kunststoffprotektor mit im Rücken.
Ich weiß nicht genau, wieviel der bringt, ich hoffe, ich werde es nicht herausfinden müssen.
Die Qualität der Kombi ist gut, ist eine Klasse höher als das Einsteigerzeug der gleichen Marke.
Dazu Handschuhe von Held und günstige Stiefel von ProBiker.
Nierengut von Vannucci.

Für den Kurztrip in die Stadt habe ich eine schwarze Jeans mit Knieschützern und Kevlarinnenverstärkung.
Die ist aber ziemlich warm, für diese Temperaturen nicht so gut.
Dazu eine rote Textiljacke vom Louis mit so nem schönen Explosivzeichen auf dem Rücken 
In der Jacke ist der gleiche Protektor wie in meinem Tourenanzug.

Für meine KTM will ich eigentlich aufrüsten (auch für Ausflüge auf die Renne), aber da fehlt mir im Moment das Geld.
Aber wenn es da wäre, würde meine Zusammenstellung so aussehen:

Ein orangener Crosshelm/ Hybridhelm
Lederkombi
Anziehbarer Rückenprotektor.
Sidi Crossfire SM Stiefel
und für die Stadt die orangen Street Evo Jacke von KTM.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Juni 2013)

In meiner jacke hab ich auch so ne kunststoffmatte drin, aber ist nur 1mm dick oder so.

Deshalb überlege ich wirklich wegen nem protektor


----------



## STSLeon (21. Juni 2013)

Diese Matten sind das erste was bei mir immer aus der Kombi rausfliegt und zwar ganz schnell. Ich habe einen alpinestars Bionic Rückenprotektor und eine eine Weste, die ich unter Textil noch anziehe.


----------



## mülla1 (21. Juni 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Diese Matten sind das erste was bei mir immer aus der Kombi rausfliegt und zwar ganz schnell. Ich habe einen alpinestars Bionic Rückenprotektor und eine eine Weste, die ich unter Textil noch anziehe.


 
das sollte man auch machen.. wenn man sich diese standartdinger in den kombis mal anguckt wird man feststellen das das entweder nur so ein bisschen aufgeschäumtes zeug ist (in meiner flm textil kombi von damals war das ein witz.. da kannste dir auch PU schaum für reinmachen). und dann sind die lagen auch noch viel zu wenig...
häufig gibt es diese normalen protektoren auch im angebot. ich hab für die belluno nur knapp nen hunderter gezahlt anstatt 160. 
was man dann kauft kann man dann erstmal von tests oder persönlichen befinden abhängig machen. die einen schwören auf hartschale.. ich find diese idee mit den weicheren protektoren die bei starker belastung hart werden auch nicht schlecht.. egal was .. hauptsache man hat sowas


----------



## the.hai (21. Juni 2013)

So, speed-r avenger 13 schwarz/weiß matt ist bestellt, gleich noch nen verspiegeltes visier dazu via ebay .

Axels-bikershop.de klingt ok, hab noch telefonisch 5€ rabatt gekriegt, weil ich nicht per ebay kaufe  und trotzdem portofrei
250€ bezahlt statt 330€ wie bei louis.


----------



## Metalic (22. Juni 2013)

Wurde ja gestern/vorgestern erst drüber gesprochen. Welche Rückenprotektoren sind denn empfehlenswert?


----------



## STSLeon (22. Juni 2013)

Anbei Literatur:

Zehn Rückenprotektoren im Test - Motorradbekleidung - MOTORRAD

13 Rückenprotektoren für Motorradfahrer im Vergleichstest - Motorradbekleidung - MOTORRAD

Ich fahre den Alpinestars aus dem 2ten Link und bin sehr zufrieden mit.


----------



## the.hai (22. Juni 2013)

Endlich fertig


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Juni 2013)

soll jetzt nich persönlich sein aber ich finde die Scheibe vorne grässlich aber jedem das seine


----------



## the.hai (22. Juni 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> soll jetzt nich persönlich sein aber ich finde die Scheibe vorne grässlich aber jedem das seine


 
is starke perspektiv-sache. aber ohne will ich mit 1,9m nichtmehr fahren^^ im vergleich fuhr sie sich vorher ja wie ne naked und ich brauch mich nichtmehr wie der glöckner abzuducken.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Juni 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> is starke perspektiv-sache. aber ohne will ich mit 1,9m nichtmehr fahren^^ im vergleich fuhr sie sich vorher ja wie ne naked und ich brauch mich nichtmehr wie der glöckner abzuducken.


 
Für normalgroße fährt die sich normal aber mit 1,90 kann ichs verstehen 
Da ist ne Rennmaschine wohl nix für dich


----------



## DOcean (22. Juni 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Anbei Literatur:
> 
> Zehn Rückenprotektoren im Test - Motorradbekleidung - MOTORRAD
> 
> ...



Da fehlt mir der Vergleich zu den Supershield Dingern in einer Jacke, schade... und ich mein die sind schon sehr verbreitet oder nicht?

Ich hab hinten in meiner Jacke: SUPER SHIELD RUECKEN- - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit drin. Dann noch Ellbogen- Schultern und Knie welche...


----------



## computertod (22. Juni 2013)

wie lässt sichs mit dem Fahren? der würde nämlich auch in meine Jacke reingehören 
und kosten tut er ja auch nicht die welt


----------



## the.hai (22. Juni 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Da ist ne Rennmaschine wohl nix für dich



Yeah, affe aufm schleifstein 

Nene, deswegen brauch ich ja was größeres ala vfr1200, gsxr1300 odr k1200s.

Bequem plus leistung is nett, die rennen erden ja immer kleiner. Vergleich mal die aktuelle fireblade mit der von vor 8jahren


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Juni 2013)

Also willst du ne haya  ?
Ich hab nix gegen ihre Größe passt perfekt für mich wobei ich bis ich 18 werde wahrscheinlich noch wachse


----------



## Metalic (22. Juni 2013)

Motorradfahren... Einer der wenigen Bereiche, in denen ich froh bin nur 173 cm "groß" zu sein. Komme bei meiner Maschine rechts und links gleichzeitig!!!! mit beiden Füßen locker auf den Boden. Das passt 

Übrigens kam heute endlich mein neuer Auspuff. Dieses Wochenende wird es aber nichts mehr mit anbauen. Montag oder Dienstag geht es los. Regnet eh hier im Norden. Mittwoch muss die Anlage aber dran sein und die Sonne muss zurück kehren. Einladung beim Motorradclub.


----------



## the.hai (23. Juni 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Also willst du ne haya  ?
> Ich hab nix gegen ihre Größe passt perfekt für mich wobei ich bis ich 18 werde wahrscheinlich noch wachse


 
wenn ich nich student und solvent wäre, dann würde definitiv die vfr inner garage stehn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal gefahren und das ding ist der HAMMER! leider so verflucht teuer^^


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Juni 2013)

DOcean schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir der Vergleich zu den Supershield Dingern in einer Jacke, schade... und ich mein die sind schon sehr verbreitet oder nicht?
> 
> Ich hab hinten in meiner Jacke: SUPER SHIELD RUECKEN- - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit drin. Dann noch Ellbogen- Schultern und Knie welche...


 
Genau den hab ich bei mir drin.
Zur Sicherheit kann ich nix sagen, aber unbequem is der nicht


----------



## STSLeon (23. Juni 2013)

Deckt der auch alle Bereiche ab? Er sollte ja runter bis zum Steiß gehen und oben bis zum Nacken. Das kaufe ich dem Supershield Ding jetzt nicht wirklich ab.


----------



## DOcean (23. Juni 2013)

@Schelmiii
dem kann ich nur zustimmen

@STSLeon
das schafft der natürlich nicht, der kann halt nur abdecken wo deine Jacke ist minus x, aber man muss sich auch fragen was man mit dem "Gerät" anstellt, wer keine Rennstrecke fährt ist wahrscheinlich ganz OK unterwegs...


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Juni 2013)

So sieht der in meiner Kurztrip Jacke aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis oben zum Nacken ist ungefähr 5 cm Platz, genauso die Unterkante des Protektors bis zum Steißbein.
Die Jacke ist ohne Futter auch ein wenig luftig, da ich durch meine schlanke Form eine große Jacke gebraucht habe, damit die Ärmel nicht zu kurz sind.
Ist auf jede Fall nicht optimal.
Ich denke, ich werde mir für längere Trips den Vannucci Rückenprotektor aus dem letztens hier geposteten MOTORRAD Test holen, der ist ja glaube ich Testsieger.
Wenns mal wieder Prozente bei Louis gibt


----------



## DOcean (23. Juni 2013)

sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, tendiere zur zeit auch zur Weste mit Rückenprotektor und eingebautem Nierengurt von Vanucci...


----------



## STSLeon (23. Juni 2013)

@ DOcean

auf der Landstraße kann einem mehr passieren als auf der Renne, klar ist die Geschwindigkeit höher auf der Rennpiste aber die Umgebung ist kontrollierter. Daher habe ich die gleichen Anforderungen an das Material egal ob Rennpiste oder Landstraße.


----------



## Heretic (23. Juni 2013)

Hey leute,
was sagt ihr zu dieser CB 750 ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist zwar dreckig , da ca 6-7 Monate unterm Carport stand. Jedoch Technisch usw soweit im guten zustand. (Ging beim 2ten anlauf an und lief stabil)
TÜV noch 1 Jahr. Ist angemeldet. Hat  28.500 KM drauf. 
Aufgrund der Tatsache , dass der Verkäufer der Vater eines Freundes ist und dieser einfach nicht zum Fahren kommt. Würde er sie mir für 1200 (VB) Übergeben.

Was sagt ihr ?  Im Vergleich zur ER-5 sinnvoll oder was anderes holen ?


----------



## the.hai (23. Juni 2013)

Das ist keine CB750, sondern ne CB Sevenfifty, wenn überhaupt 

Also sollte sie wirklich so gut in Schuss sein (bei langer Standzeit erstmal alles ordentlich prüfen), dann klingt der Preis mehr als ok.

Ich hab keine unter 2000€ gefunden mit BJ 96 und 15000km.


Die ER-5 hat weniger Leistung, wie es vom Handling her ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Da der Preis der CB aber (unter Vorbehalt) sehr gut ist, würde ich dazu raten, wenn man nur die beiden zur Wahl hat und 1200€ als Budget wählt.


----------



## Metalic (23. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich sollte bei der Standzeit nicht viel sein. Wenn sie vernünftig läuft scheinen die Vergaser ja auch in Ordnung zu sein. Dichtungen halten diese Zeit locker aus. Meine Yamaha stand auch über 2 Jahre im Carport und das Einzige das gemacht werden musste war ne neue Batterie.

Ich würde allerdings mal in dne Tank schauen (nimm dafür aber lieber kein Feuerzeug  ), nicht dass der rostig ist.


----------



## STSLeon (23. Juni 2013)

Wenn die Maschine sonst ordentlich gepflegt wurde, spricht nichts dagegen. Wäre auch mal was interessanteres, sieht man alle Tage.


----------



## Heretic (23. Juni 2013)

okey hab mitlerweile den untschied zwischen CB750 und CB Sevenfifty verstanden ^^. Es ist letzteres.

Ich werde mal schaun wie die Maschine so aussieht. Hab ja noch genug zeit frühestens gegen September wird das ganze spanender vorher kann ihc ja ehh nix fahren


----------



## apostoli (23. Juni 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Mach mal n Video!



Ein paar Impressionen... 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann man hier auch Videos hochladen für nen Soundcheck ??


----------



## >ExX< (24. Juni 2013)

ne kannst videos nur verlinken oder einbinden.

BTW: Geile Karre


----------



## apostoli (24. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ne kannst videos nur verlinken oder einbinden.
> 
> BTW: Geile Karre



Danke  
Zum verlinken muss ich es ja erstmal irgendwo hochladen... Hmm 

Welchen GPS Tracker benutzt ihr ? Hätte gerne einen, wo man sehen kann, wie schnell man auf welcher Strecke war... Gibt es so eine App für das iPhone ??


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Juni 2013)

Uuuuuiuiuiui lecker!


----------



## mülla1 (24. Juni 2013)

@ apostoli :
Sehr geil geworden. Gefällt mir echt gut so wie sie jetzt da steht.. Im serientrimm war die kawa noch nie so meins. Aber jetzt 
Ich würdse 
Würde man bei uns jetzt sagen  

Mein basteldrang kommt wieder durch. Ich glaube ich bestell mir mal ne neue hebelei und schönere Spiegel.. Die originalen sehen ja auch nicht so mega doll aus bei mir


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen!
Hat zufällig jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Action Cams/ Helmkameras?
Welche sind gut und welche eher nicht etc.
Ich würde mir sowas wohl gern besorgen wollen.


----------



## mülla1 (24. Juni 2013)

hier die hier kannst du dir mal angucken:

Die offizielle Website von GoPro: Die vielseitigste Kamera der Welt

ist zwar relativ teuer, wird aber von amateuren gleichermaßen wie von profis genutzt. ist eigentlich so das nun plus ultra wenn es um actioncams geht. mehrere kumpels haben so eine und die sind echt super und halten einiges aus. ich selbst hab damit in ägypten beim tauchen gefilmt. je nach zubehör kannst du dir zusammenstellen was du brauchst und haben willst 

lg


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Juni 2013)

Danke schonmal!
Na vielleicht bekomme ich ja eine Action SD21 Pro-G ausgeliehen. 
Die scheint der GoPro ähnlich zu sein.
Nächste Frage: Befestigung.
Auf dem Helm oder Tank gefällt mir am besten, aber bei einer Befestigung auf dem Tank sollte mein Winschild stören?
Außerdem noch das WIE !
Wie befestige ich die am sichersten auf dem Helm oder Tank?
Reicht ein fettes Saugnapf?


----------



## the.hai (24. Juni 2013)

@apo

also ich nutze fürs tracken ne android app, sollte es doch für das "beessere" alpplezeug auch geben 

funktioniert an sich auch sehr gut, nur saugts den akku schnell leer.

@ Kami

es gibt auch noch die möglichkeit des brustgurtes, finde ich persönlich die schönste perspektive.


----------



## apostoli (24. Juni 2013)

@ mülla 

Danke, die Investition hat sich gelohnt. Jetzt bin ich fertig mit der Bastelei. Genug Geld ausgegeben. 

@ Hai 

Wie heißt denn die App?


----------



## Metalic (24. Juni 2013)

Mein Vater und ich holen uns auch fast jedes Jahr die neueste GoPro. Gibt ja allerlei Befestigungskits. Beim Surfen oder Moped fahren wird die Kamera auch oft nur mit Strapsen fest gemacht. 

@mülla: Dein Basteldrang können wir nutzen. Muss für meine Auspuffanlage das ganze Heck auseinander nehmen. Nur Zeit finde ich nicht...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Juni 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Mein Vater und ich holen uns auch fast jedes Jahr die neueste GoPro. Gibt ja allerlei Befestigungskits. Beim Surfen oder Moped fahren wird die Kamera auch oft nur mit Strapsen fest gemacht.


Wo und wie genau?
Also die Perspektive mit dem Brustgurt sieht schonmal wirklich cool aus.
Am besten ich probiere mal alle 3 Varianten aus und entscheide dann.
Ich vermute mal, dass bei der Befestigung auf dem Tank die meisten Vibrationen zu sehen sein sollten!?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Metalic (24. Juni 2013)

Bei meiner XT habe ich die Kamera an der Gabel ein paar cm über der Straße befestigt. Sah auch gut aus. Bei der R1 kommt sie auf den Tank. Wenn du ne vernünftige Straße fährst halten sich die Vibrationen auch in Grenzen. Persönlich mag ich es nicht, wenn die Kamera am Helm beim Mopedfahren dran ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Juni 2013)

Und wie befestigst du die auf dem Tank?


----------



## Metalic (24. Juni 2013)

Mit dem Saugnapf GoPro Suction Cup | Industrial strength with proven speeds of 150+ mph


----------



## MyArt (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

da ich demnächst meinen Schein für Motorräder mache habe ich eine Frage.
Vorab: Bitte keine Moralapostel die mir zu nem "kleinen" Motorrad zu raten. Ich trage die Verantwortung für mich und meine Mitmenschen.

Nun zum Thema an sich. Es steht die Entscheidung zwischen einer GSX-R 600 und einer GSX-R 750.
Ich weiß nicht ob man sich nicht gleich die 750er holen soll um doch etwas mehr Leistung zu haben. Preislich nehmen die sich meiner Recherche nach auch nicht so viel.
Ich ziehe da auf Baujahr K8 aufwährst ab. (~+- 7000€).

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen damit und kann dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## ich558 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich würde gleich de 750 nehmen. Besserer Durchzug und preislich kaum Unterschied.


----------



## Metalic (24. Juni 2013)

Entscheide das doch für dich. Fahr beide Probe und dann siehst du ja was du möchtest. Ich kenn die nicht, bin bisher nur die 1000er vom Kumpel gefahren. Ich persönlich werde die nächsten Jahre auch nichts kleineres als ne 1000er fahren.


----------



## apostoli (24. Juni 2013)

Also mein erstes Moped ist auch ne 750er. Der Unterschied ist nicht all zu groß. Dann nimm die größere. Man gewöhnt sich relativ schnell dran. Meine nächste wird auch ne 1000er  .
Was heißt K8 ? Ich kenne mich mit den Modelbezeichnungen nicht aus. 

@ mülla 
Meine gesamte Bastelei :

- Protech KZH
- Rizoma Blinker Zero 11
- Pazzo Hebel
- Bodystyle HRA
- FAR Spiegel Viper
- Rizoma Bremsfl. Beh. vorne + hinten
- Lampenmaske der "R"
- Lackierte Seitenteile
- Gilles Fußrastenanlage
- LSL Lenker
- Rizoma Griffe 
- Rizoma Lenkerenden
- Rizoma Bugspoiler 
- Bodis GPC X2


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Juni 2013)

> LSL Lenker


Welcher ist das genau bei dir geworden?


----------



## MyArt (24. Juni 2013)

Das ist Quasi nur die Modellreihe zum Baujahr. K8 ist dann 2008, K7 2007 usw. 
L1 wäre dann 2011 usw 

Auf jedenfall danke für die Antworten. Das hat meine Entscheidung zur 750er zu greifen nur bestärkt (:


Edit: Ich möchte mir ja kein Neues kaufen. Bis wie viel KM kann ich eigentlich noch recht "sorgenfrei" zugreifen? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Metalic (24. Juni 2013)

Supersportler würde ich mir nichts über 20000km kaufen. Es sei denn ich bin mir bei dem Vorbesitzer ziemlich sicher.

Das kommt aber auch auf die Maschine drauf an. Würde ich mir nun eine BMW RR kaufen wollen, wäre ich auch bei 5000km vorsichtig 
Bei dem Ding lese ich einfach recht oft, dass sich Leute das Teil neu kaufen und die 200PS erstmal richtig hart ausfahren und die Maschine dann wieder verkaufen.


----------



## apostoli (24. Juni 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Welcher ist das genau bei dir geworden?



LSL Streetbar gekürzt auf 78cm


----------



## mülla1 (24. Juni 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Das ist Quasi nur die Modellreihe zum Baujahr. K8 ist dann 2008, K7 2007 usw.
> L1 wäre dann 2011 usw
> 
> Auf jedenfall danke für die Antworten. Das hat meine Entscheidung zur 750er zu greifen nur bestärkt (:
> ...


 
Ha!! Genau mein Thema.... Kurz zur Info:
Bin selbst die 600 k8 gefahren.. Schöne maschine  allerdings kann man technisch noch was verbessern.. So jetzt zum wesentlichen:
So wie Metalic das schon geschrieben hatte würde ich auch generell unter 20000 km bleiben. Das sollte aber bei deinem Budget kein Problem sein 
Ehm nun etwas enger eingegrenzt:
Inspektionsintervalle sind bei 1000, 6000, 12000, 18000, 24000 usw. 
Die 12000er und 24000er ist eine grosse Inspektion. Also mit Ventile einstellen und all dem scheiss. Wenn du dir eine mit der laufleistung holst achte darauf das das schon gemacht worden ist. 
Ansonsten ist noch zu sagen das du bei einem Kauf darauf achten (und zumindest) nachfragen solltest ob die Rückruf Aktion von suzuki durchgeführt worden ist. Die Modelle der Baureihe hatten Probleme mit dem lichtmaschinenregler (Regel den ladestrom der batterie). Die Teile sind regelmäßig zu heiß geworden und sind dann den hitzetod gestorben (sah teilweise böse aus.. Hab schon abgebrannte Maschinen deswegen gesehen.. Das waren aber zum Glück Einzelfälle). Suzuki tauscht die teile kostenfrei aus. Also wenn das noch nicht durchgeführt worden ist isses mehr ein Zeit als ein Geld Faktor.
Ansonsten sind die Dinger absolut unempfindlich und haben sehr robuste Motoren. 
Wo man viel dran machen kann sind die bremsen. Ich hab damals so schnell es ging auf stahlflex gewechselt weil es erstens nur knapp 70 eure für vorn und hinten gekostet hat und zweitens die bremse deutlich straffer wurde. 
Ehm was noch.. Achja.. Solltest du ein Motorrad mit ordentlichem Sound haben wollen bist du bei der k8-l0 Reihe nicht allzu gut bedient. Der kat schluckt so gut wie alles was gut klingt und Zubehör Auspüffe bringen nur bedingt was (ich hab damals einfach ne komplettanlage drunter gehauen.. War illegal aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen) 
Ich glaube das war es auch schon fast.. Wenn du noch fragen hast kannst hier fragen oder mir ne pn schreiben  das bike kenne ich in und auswendig  

Zur Frage ob die 600er oder die 3/4. So wie es sich anhört bist du noch fahranfänger. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die sich eh nicht auf eine Sportler setzen, allerdings ist das aber nur meine Meinung wie du Letztenendes verfährst musst du wissen  die Gründe dafür sind an dieser Stelle egal  
Ehm ich würde tendenziell sagen nimm die 3/4 auch wenn sie ca nen Tausender mehr kosten.. Da haste mehr Luft nach oben.. Tausender würde ich nicht empfehlen. Die Power bekommst nicht auf den Asphalt  

Ich glaube das wars  

@ apostoli :
Meine fresse.. Da hast aber einiges r eingesteckt oder? Darf man fragen wieviel du ausgegeben hast?  ich schätze ja mal du kratzt die 2k aber locker mal an oder?


----------



## MyArt (24. Juni 2013)

Oha Super -  Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort 
Wenn noch Fragen sind weiß ich ja wo ich mich hin wenden muss 

Ich werde eh erstmal beide Probefahren jedoch denke ich das ich später mit der 750 mehr Spaß haben werde. Die 1000er brauch ich nicht (: 
(sage ich jetzt xD)


----------



## apostoli (24. Juni 2013)

@ mülla 

Ja... Insgesamt waren es 2550 Euronische Taler die ich ausgegeben habe.  
Hab viel vom Z1000 Forum bekommen. Da existiert ein Megageiler Marktplatz mit sogenannten Sponsoren, die für Mitglieder des Forums bessere Preise machen.


----------



## Metalic (24. Juni 2013)

So neuer Auspuff ist drauf. Ich Depp habe natürlich nur "Vorher-Bilder" gemacht und die Maschine grad wieder in dne Container gebracht weil es nach Regen aussah. Die "Nachher-Bilder" kommen noch.

Ist es normal bei einer nagelneuen Anlage, dass einer der Endtöpfe qualmt und leicht verbrannt riecht?
Wir haben die Maschine 2-3 Min. laufen lassen und sind paar mal hin und her gefahren um schonmal ganz grob den neuen Klang zu hören. Danach abgestellt und der rechte Pott qualmte bestimmt ne Minute ganz leicht. Sind das nur Produktionsrückstände? Oder ist das die Dämmwolle vom db-Killer?


----------



## the.hai (24. Juni 2013)

Kann sein, dass noch Produktionsrückstände drin waren. meiner stinkerte am anfang auch ein bsichen.

ich bin grad am rumschauen, wegen nem 2. db killer für meinen Remus Revolution Titan CBF600S 2011....die wollen mit versand über 50€ für das röhrchen haben, spinnen die?

kennt ihr andere bezugsquellen oder "nachrüst"-eater? ich will halt an einem bischen rumprobieren und deshalb nen zweiten originalen/serienmäßigen haben.

kontakt hatte ich mit phoenix-motorrad.de:


> [FONT=&quot]Hallo,[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Der Einsatz kostet pro Stück Euro 49,00 + 6,90 Versand. Bestellen können Sie über diese Emailadresse.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> ...



Das muss doch auch billiger gehn?!


----------



## apostoli (24. Juni 2013)

War bei mit auch so. Hat etwas gequalmt und roch ein wenig. Muss wohl so


----------



## Metalic (24. Juni 2013)

Okay, habe gerade nochmal ne Mail an den Händler geschrieben. Aber ihr beruhigt mich schon ein wenig.

Findest denn in der Bucht keine db-Killer?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Juni 2013)

Huhu mal wieder eine Frage, weil ich Deppe nicht auf die Idee kam, eben direkt den Verkäufer bei Polo zu fragen.
Habe mal für unterwegs so eine 75 ml Dose Kettenspray geholt und angeblich soll die nachfüllbar sein. Ja und wie soll das gehen? ^^


----------



## apostoli (24. Juni 2013)

Wahrscheinlich im Austausch gegen eine neue bei Polo  hab ich noch nie gehört das man Dosen nachfüllen kann.... Wär ja cool


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Juni 2013)

Das deutete der Typi auch nochmal an, nachdem er mich für die 750 ml Jumbodose überzeugt hatte.
Hmm na dann muss ich den die Tage wohl nochmal fragen. 
In dem Moment dachte ich mir halt, dass das ja nicht so schwer sein kann... hmmm.
Aber Recht hast du.
Etwas unlogisch mitm nachfüllen bei ner Dose, die unter Druck steht.

Edit:
Guggst du hier:
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/weisses-kettenspray-75ml.html
Da steht auch nochmal was von nachfüllbar...


----------



## moe (24. Juni 2013)

Geht nach dem Feuerzeugprinzip: Ist der Druck in der Nachfülldose größer, kannst die kleine Dose nachfüllen. Ist da irgendein Aufsatz oder so was bei?


----------



## Metalic (24. Juni 2013)

Da sagt ihr was. Kettenspray. Muss ich morgen unbedingt mit nehmen!

Hier noch ein vorher und nachher Vergleich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (24. Juni 2013)

mal (wieder ) ne Frage: brauch ich für Spiegelverbreiterungen zwingend ne ABE?
weil ich hab ja nen Superbike Lenker montiert, allerdings immernoch die originalen Spiegel und da seh ich nur meine Arme   und bei den einzigen verbreiterungen die ich gefunden hab steht dabei 'nicht STVZO zugelassen'


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Juni 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Geht nach dem Feuerzeugprinzip: Ist der Druck in der Nachfülldose größer, kannst die kleine Dose nachfüllen. Ist da irgendein Aufsatz oder so was bei?


 
Aha okay. Ich konnte allerdings keinen Aufsatz oder so finden.
Na dann frage ich das nächste mal den Polo Typi, wenn ich wieder da sein sollte.

Hübsch hübsch Metalic und wie klingt der so?
Ein Vergleichsvideo ist eigentlich ein Muss!


----------



## Metalic (25. Juni 2013)

Also klanglich sind es jetzt schon Welten zum Original-Pott. Wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht bei dem Preis 
Viel dumpfer aber auch knackiger. Wenn die Maschine kalt ist gehts noch, aber wenn sie warm ist dann brüllt er wirklich genial. Aber bin seit gestern vllt 30km gefahren. Das Wetter spielt nicht so richtig mit. Habe auch oft gelesen, dass die Endtöpfe nach einigen 100km noch etwas zulegen was den Klang angeht. Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt schon begeistert und der db-Killer bleibt auf jeden Fall drin. Ich glaube ohne wirds zu heftig.
Ich versuche die Tage wenn das Wetter passt mal ein kleines Video hoch zu laden.


----------



## Heretic (25. Juni 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> mal (wieder ) ne Frage: brauch ich für Spiegelverbreiterungen zwingend ne ABE?
> weil ich hab ja nen Superbike Lenker montiert, allerdings immernoch die originalen Spiegel und da seh ich nur meine Arme   und bei den einzigen verbreiterungen die ich gefunden hab steht dabei 'nicht STVZO zugelassen'


 

Das würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren. War schon bei Polo , Luis und beim Händler.
Alle meinten das dürften nur Fahrschulen . (Verstehen tu ichs nicht , da ich keinen Logischen Grund dagegen finde ?)
Da ich meine Maschine aber wohl bald abgebe investiere ich da nicht mehr  (auch wenns nur ca 30 Euro währen)


----------



## >ExX< (25. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, ich möchte mir eine Rollei Bullet 3S bestellen weil die nur 90€ kostet.

Wenn man die an den Helm klebt, kann man das Klebeding auch wieder abmachen?
und was für ne speicherkarte muss ich nehmen?
oder ist das egal wie schnell die ist?


----------



## the.hai (25. Juni 2013)

die videos sehn ja ganz akzeptabel aus. muss man schauen, wie "wacklig" das beim moppedfahren aussieht oder hoffentlich nicht 

speicherkarte ist ja erstmal ne 4gb dabei, damit kannstes doch probiern 

Und nicht vergessen, wer digital zoomt ist doof und verschenkt bild


----------



## >ExX< (25. Juni 2013)

hehe weitwinkel FTW! 

ich bestelle mir sofort ne 32GB Karte dabei.
und 16GB fürs Handy.

eventuell mach ich zwischen Halterung und Motorrad noch nen Shoggy zwischen, bzw. einfach ne dünne lage Schaumstoff zur entkopplung
aber an den helm sollte das ding auch mal.


----------



## the.hai (25. Juni 2013)

> Die Bullet 3S hat ohne Display die Maße 60 x 51 x 42 mm (H x B x T) und  verfügt an den Seiten über Anschlüsse für HDMI, AV-Ausgang, USB 2.0,  sowie einen Micro-SD-Slot für Karten bis 32 GB SDHX (Minimum Class 6,  also einer Datenübertragung von mindestens 6 MB/sec)


Also ich würds wenn dann umgedreht machen, sprich die 32er ins Handy. Obwohl ich 16GB auch noch zu goß finden würde. Ich würde es erstmal probieren, bzw sollten 8GB schon für 2,5h 720p .mov reichen und länger hält der akku eh nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Juni 2013)

jo, aber mehr kann auch nicht schaden 

habe mir die kamera jetzt bestellt, und gerade noch das Helmet Mounting Kit nachbestellt

Bin schon gespannt wie so ein Flitzebogen


----------



## apostoli (26. Juni 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Aha okay. Ich konnte allerdings keinen Aufsatz oder so finden.
> Na dann frage ich das nächste mal den Polo Typi, wenn ich wieder da sein sollte.



In der Beschreibung steht, das das nachfüllen über die Dose (Arttikelnr in der Beschreibung) erfogt. Denke also das der Aufsatz beim Nachfüllpack bei ist. Nicht schlecht...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Juni 2013)

Ich muss die Tage eh nochmal zu Polo und da werde ich einfach mal nachfragen.
Ich habe zumindest nur eine 750 ml und eine 75 ml Dose, ohne irgendwelche Aufsätze, gekauft und der Typi an der Kasse betonte das sogar nochmal mit dem nachfüllbar. Muss also irgendwie funktionieren.
Ich berichte, sobald ichs weiß.

Habe vorher immer nur das S100 Kettenspray verwendet und durch den sehr guten Preis der Jumbodose erstmals zur Polomarke gegriffen. Welche verwendet ihr so?

Wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist wird die Action SD21 mal auf dem Tank und per Brustgurt getestet.
Am Helm lasse ich wohl nun doch.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## the.hai (26. Juni 2013)

Ich verwende immer Kettenspay ausm Industriebereich, da mein Vater davon massen zuhause hat^^

Diesem speziellen "Motorrad"-produkten glaube ich nicht, dass sie besser sind, nur weil sie das doppelte kosten


Bin in meiner Simme auch nie das "goldene" 2Takt-Öl gefahren, sondern immer das alte gefilterte Motoröl meiner Familie


----------



## >ExX< (26. Juni 2013)

Ich habe von Ravenol ein Ketten Spray.

Habs draufgesprüht und nach 2 wochen weil meine kette so rötlich und hat sich ungesund angehört


----------



## Metalic (26. Juni 2013)

Falls noch jemand etwas braucht: POLO schont die Urlaubskasse | Polo-Motorrad


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Juni 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich verwende immer Kettenspay ausm Industriebereich, da mein Vater davon massen zuhause hat^^
> 
> Diesem speziellen "Motorrad"-produkten glaube ich nicht, dass sie besser sind, nur weil sie das doppelte kosten
> 
> ...


 Na das würd eich wohl auch so handhaben, wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu hätte. 
Klar spielt Marketing bei vielen davon sicher auch eine Rolle, aber welche Wahl bleibt denn dem Normalo? 
Ich probiere jetzt mal ein paar durch.
Das S100 ist klasse, keine Frage, aber arschteuer auf Dauer wie alles aus der Produktreihe...



Metalic schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand etwas braucht:  POLO schont die Urlaubskasse  | Polo-Motorrad


 habe ich gestern per Newsletter bekommen.


----------



## the.hai (26. Juni 2013)

Die Evolution hat heute mit dem Speed-R wieder ein neues Erzeugnis hervorgebracht  Danke an den DHL-Zusteller, der als Geburtshelfer fungierte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher erstmal ne kleine Probefahrt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Juni 2013)

Ähm.... du hast 4 Helme ?? 
Welcher soll jetzt neu sein? Rechts vorn der, ja?
Matt... mutig mutig und viel Spaß beim sauber machen... ^^


----------



## the.hai (26. Juni 2013)

Joa, der neuste ist der vordere.

Uvex Magnum; Streetfighter 03; Shark RSI, Shark Speed-R

Der RSI war auch schon matt. das saubermachen ist schwieriger, aber nach Einweichen mit nem nassen lappen auch kein ding.


Schmeißt ihr eure alten helme denn weg? ich statt damit im zweifelsfall sozi aus oder wenn wir alle mal wieder auf die kartbahn gehn usw


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Juni 2013)

Öhm, bei mir gibts ja noch nichts wegzuschmeißen, da der erste und aktuelle Helm ja immernoch sehr jung ist. 
Ich habe noch so einen 50 Ocken Billighelm vom Simson fahren im Schrank liegen und ja, da hast du Recht, der bleibt als so ne Art Reserve.
Aber wie kommt man dazu den 4. neuen Helm zu kaufen?
Nur wegen dem Design? 

In meine Größe S Helme passt eh keiner rein zum Weiterreichen. ^^


----------



## the.hai (26. Juni 2013)

1. Den ersten Helm hab ich nur ein Jahr benutzt, der war einfach so billig und leider nicht dolle. (Fahrschule und bischen Simme)

2. Den Streetfighter hatte ich die komplette Simson Zeit dann (2Jahre). Mit ihm hatte ich auch einen Unfall mit Aufschlag. Da der Streetfighter fürs Motorradfahren durch seine Länge totaler Mist ist, musste ein neuer her. Bei nem Schulterblick jenseits der 100km/h kann er das Genick brechen

3. Der Shark RSI leistete mir die letzten 4Jahre treue Dienste, hat aber auch schon den Asphalt gesehn. Seit dem schließt er nur noch schwer und das Polster innen ist auch langsam "fertig", bzw mein Kopf hat sich bischen verändert und er drückt nach ner weile.

4. Somit musste ein neuer her, der Shark Speed-R samt verspiegeltem Visier natürllich


Wielange fährste du denn schon Zweirad Kami? also ich jetzt 7Jahre^^ da ist der 4. Helm mit Anbetracht der der "nutzung" und dem "verschleiss"^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Juni 2013)

Ui 7 Jahre Moppederfahrung. 
Ich habe ja erst letztes Jahr damit angefangen. 
Vorher war garnicht die Kohle für sowas da... 

Haha und danke fürs kleine Helmresümee. ^^


----------



## Metalic (26. Juni 2013)

Heute Morgen gleich eine super Mail bekommen.

Habe mir am Samstag ja eine Lederjacke bei Polo bestellt und gestern Vormittag kam sie an. Gestern Abend seh ich dann die Rabattaktion und war drauf und dran die Jacke zurück zu schicken um sie mit Rabatt wieder zu bestellen.
War dann aber am überlegen, weil die Jacke bereits von 330€ auf 280€ reduziert war. Habe dann ne eMail an Polo geschrieben ob die Jacke davon betroffen wäre. Heute Morgen dann die Antwort von Polo, dass auch auf Kulanz die 50€ auch noch abgezogen bekomme 

 für Polo!!


----------



## computertod (26. Juni 2013)

7 Jahre Moppederfahrung? kann ich auch  :
3 Jahre mit der Zündapp aufm Hof hin und her -> 500km gefahren!
dann seit ich 16 bin mit der Zündapp auf der Straße
und seit diesem Jahr hab ich noch meine Kawa und werd im Oktober 20 
insgesamt sinds allerdings 'nur' ~15k km^^


----------



## the.hai (26. Juni 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> insgesamt sinds allerdings 'nur' ~15k km^^



die hatte ich ja die ersten 3jahre mit der Simme schon^^


----------



## apostoli (26. Juni 2013)

Hab auch den Speed R in Matt schwarz. Viel mehr putzen als sonst, muss man den nicht.  Den Habe ich im Oktober bei Polo für 260 Euro gekauft. Der war ei Luis km Angebot und ich habe einfach mal gefragt, ob Polo da mithalten kann... Ja klar.... Zak nur noch 260 bezahlt.


----------



## the.hai (26. Juni 2013)

250 hab ich für den im avenger look beszahlt 


so,


----------



## apostoli (26. Juni 2013)

Ja cool... Finde den Helm echt klasse. Das einzige was ein wenig nervt, ist das das Visier so schwer auf geht. Mit Handschuhe fast unmöglich. Hattest du ja auf unserer Spritztour gemerkt, wollte das Visier öffnen als du neben mir standest und hab's dann sein lassen... Weeste noch?
Ach ja... Und der Doppel D Verschluss (Boa Doppel D, da hab wieder was anderes im Kopf) ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## the.hai (26. Juni 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ja cool... Finde den Helm echt klasse. Das einzige was ein wenig nervt, ist das das Visier so schwer auf geht. Mit Handschuhe fast unmöglich. Hattest du ja auf unserer Spritztour gemerkt, wollte das Visier öffnen als du neben mir standest und hab's dann sein lassen... Weeste noch?
> Ach ja... Und der Doppel D Verschluss (Boa Doppel D, da hab wieder was anderes im Kopf) ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig


 
ich find doppelD echt super, diese druckverschlüsse sind unmöglich mit handschuhe^^ hab seit dem streetfighter doppelD und das ist super^^

jetzt wo du es sagst, stimmt, ich erinner mich an der ampel vor gosen^^
der verriegelungsPIN ist bischen knifflig, aber beim RSI ging z.b. bei 260 und nem leichten schulterblick  das visier auf. das ist wesentlich doofer, als im stand bischen zu fummeln, wahrscheinlich auch übungssache

Mein Bugspoiler is ne tolle Sache...gekauft, weil es mit ABE für die cbf600>BJ 08 also die PC43 sein soll. jetzt schau ich in die ABE rein und es wird natürlich nur der vorgänger erwähnt.....

Hab ihn natürlich schon angebaut^^ jetzt muss ich mich um die ABE kümmern, der Händler meinte es wurde evtl nur vergessen. Kann ich das irgendwo bei TÜV erfragen, welche Maschinen bei welchem Bauteil erwähnt sind? also mit der zuordnungsnummer?

Hier der Bugspoiler und darunter die ABE http://www.powerbronze.de/900821/81...-08-13/CB1000R-08-13---WHITE-SILVER-MESH.item
Hab ihn in weiß mit silbernem Gitter.


KLUTTEN!!!


----------



## moe (26. Juni 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Welche verwendet ihr so?



Scottoiler ftw! 



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Na das würd eich wohl auch so handhaben, wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu hätte.
> Klar spielt Marketing bei vielen davon sicher auch eine Rolle, aber welche Wahl bleibt denn dem Normalo?


 
Klick mich hart!
Alternativ mal nach Kettenhaftspray suchen. Die Industrieprodukte gibts auch für "Normalos". 


Apropos Kettenöler: Hat von euch jemand einen? Fahrt ihr das Öl vom Hersteller? Ich brauch grade neues und will aber nicht so viel Geld für blau gefärbtes Öl bezahlen. Da tuts doch auch normales, synthetisches Kettenhaftöl, oder?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Juni 2013)

Dein Link von ebay hilft mir irgendwie nicht sonderlich weiter.  
Scottoiler?


----------



## moe (26. Juni 2013)

Hast du nicht nach (Industrie-)Kettenspray gesucht, was günstiger als S100 ist?

N Scottoiler ist ein automatischer Kettenöler.


----------



## the.hai (26. Juni 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Dein Link von ebay hilft mir irgendwie nicht sonderlich weiter.
> Scottoiler?


 
automatische kettenöler, die fest verbaut werden SCOTTOILER LOUIS 75 EDITION + 125ML KETTENOEL - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit

allerdings sind die meisten schwerkraftgesteuert. ist es kalt, ölts nur wenig, isses heiß, fließt das öl auf die kette. also sehr temperatur abhängig und bedarf ständiger nachjustierung bei großen tempwechseln.


die bessere variante ist die eletrische steuerung, aber kostet wesentlich mehr (4fache....) KETTENOELER CLS EVO TOUR ELEKTRONISCH,M. KETTENOEL - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit


----------



## moe (26. Juni 2013)

Gibts mit den selben Funktionen wie der CLS zum selber zsm löten auch wesentlich billiger. Im Spoiler mal ne kleine Übersicht.



Spoiler



*Kettenöler - warum, welchen, wie geht das?*

*Wozu ein Kettenöler?*
1. Weil es preiswerter ist, als mit Kettenspray zu arbeiten.
_Weißes Kettenspray kostet ca. 10,- Euro  für 400ml und reicht für ca.6.000km. Ein sehr guter Kettensatz (z.B.  DID ZVM = 165,- Euro bei Selbstmontage der Kette) hat damit eine ca.  Laufleistung von 22.000km bei Tourenfahrern. Kosten pro 1.000km = ca.  9,10 Euro.__Kettenöl kostet  ca. 3,- Euro für ein Liter und reicht für ca. 40.000km. Der gleiche  Kettensatz hält über 40.000km. Kosten pro 1.000km = ca. 4,20 Euro._
2. Weil es deutlich bequemer ist.
_Kein abendliches Kettensprühen, auch kein Kettenreinigen._

*Warum ist das so? Funktionsweise:*
Der wesentliche Unterschied zum Kettenspray (=Fett) liegt darin, dass  hier mit (Haft-)Öl gearbeitet wird. Kettenfett wird alle 300-500km  aufgetragen und klebt dann permanent an der Kette (und Felge). Das Öl  beim Kettenöler wird permanent erneuert, je nach System zeit- oder  wegstreckenabhängig. Ein Öltank wird (fast egal wo) am Moped befestigt  und über eine mechanische oder elektronische Steuerung wird eine Menge  Öl gleichmäßig und regelmäßig über einen Schlauch und eine Düse an den  Vereinigungspunkt von Kette und Kettenrad gebracht und im Weiteren durch  Zentrifugal-/Adhäsionskraft verteilt. 
1. Kettenfett wird durch Regenfahrten sehr schnell entfernt. Weitere,  nach dem Regen zurückgelegte km verschleißen die nun trocken laufende  Kette sehr stark. Kettenöler sorgen hingegen durch die Permanentölung  binnen kürzester Zeit wieder für eine optimal geschmierte Kette.
2. Kettenfett bindet auch Schmutz und damit Schmirgelstoffe auf Dauer,  dagegen wird durch die Permanentölung der Schmutz nicht gebunden,  sondern relativ zügig vom Kettensatz abgeschleudert. (Anmerkung:  Trotzdem scheiden sich die Geister, was die Reinigung einer mit  Kettenspray gepflegten Kette angeht: Die Berichte aus diesem Forum  ergeben nämlich bei regelmäßig gereinigten Ketten nur eine Laufleistung  von ca. 15.000km. Die im einschlägigen Zubehörhandel käuflichen  Reinigungsmittel sind wohl doch nicht so gut für die O-Ringe, eine  günstige Alternative zum Kettenreiniger stellt wohl Petroleum oder  Diesel, aufgetragen auf einen Lappen zum Abwischen der Kette bei nicht  laufendem Motor und von Hand gedrehtem Hinterrad, dar.)

*Die gängigen Kettenöler auf dem Markt:*
Neben Eigenbau-Lösungen (Stichwort "RynaOiler" - oder einfach ein  bisschen weiter runter zum nächsten Beitrag scrollen, in dem Ihr die  Eigenbaulösung von pioter findet) für sehr schmales Geld, die allerdings  ein wenig bastlerisches Geschick erfordern, gibt es unterschiedliche  Kettenöler-Systeme auch fertig zu erwerben - nachfolgend eine  unvollständige Liste:

Chaintec (HG):
Er sei zur Vollständigkeit erwähnt. Steuerung über Rüttelventil - bleibt  permanent geöffnet solange alle ca. 30 Sekunden eine Bewegung  stattfindet. Den Durchfluss dosiert man ebenso auf ca. alle 30 Sekunden  einen Tropfen. Häufig kritisch bewertet, was die Funktionalität angeht. 
Preis: ~ 60 Euro.

CLS 200:
Elektronisch An / Aus. Magnetventilsteuerung über Mikroprozessor.  Hochwertige Allroundlösung. Zeitabhäng. Temperaturunabhängig. Es gibt  von CLS zwei Systeme, das CLS 200µ und das CLS Speed. Das CLS Speed ist  geschwindigkeitsabhängig gesteuert, kostet allerdings 45 Euro mehr als  das CLS 200µ.
Öldosierung: Zeitabhängig (beim Speed: zusätzlich geschwindigkeitsabhängig) über Einstellung an Justierschraube.
Ölbeförderung: Schwerkraft; über sorgfältig zu verlegende Schläuche.
Reichweite Tank 150 ccm (zu ca. 80% gefüllt): ca. 10.000 - 12.000 km - 1 l Öl reicht für ca. 100.000 km
Minus: Preis.
Plus: Relativ einfacher Aufbau (nicht bei Speed), beliebig platzierbare Justierschraube, temperaturunabhängig, 3 Jahre Garantie
Öl: z.B. teilsynthetisches Kettensägeöl: 3 Euro pro Liter (40.000km).
Preis: 219 Euro bzw. 259 Euro.
Details mit Einbaubeispielen: http://www.cls200.de/
Im Forum vertreten: Sporadisch.

Kettenöler.com - Typ Touring:
Elektrisch. Steuerung über Magnetventil, welches (je nach  Anschlußvariante) den Durchfluß nur bei eingeschalteter Zündung bzw.  Licht freigibt. Es folgt ein Drosselventil, womit die Durchflußmenge  reguliert wird - i.d.R. ein Tropfen alle 70 bis 80 Sekunden.
Öldosierung: Zeitabhängig über Einstellung an Justierschraube.
Ölbeförderung: Schwerkraft; über sorgfältig zu verlegende Schläuche.
Reichweite Standardtank 120 ccm: bis 5.000 km. 
Minus: Temperaturabhängig.
Plus: Relativ einfacher Aufbau, beliebig positionierbare Justierschraube.
Öl: z.B. teilsynthetisches Kettensägeöl: 3 Euro pro Liter (40.000km). 
Preis: 98,50 Euro.
Details und Einbaubeispiel: www.kettenoeler.com
Im Forum vertreten: Heimatforum.

McCoi:
Elektronisch. High-Tech, welcher allerdings selbst zusammengelötet  werden muss - also eher etwas für Bastler mit Elektronik-Grundahnung. 
Öldosierung: Vollautomatisch; wegstrecken- und wetterberücksichtigend.
Ölbeförderung: Pumpe.
Reichweite Standardtank 150 ccm: ca. 7.000 km. 
Minus: Selbst zu löten.
Plus: Wegstreckenabhängiges Ölen, temperaturunabhängig, wetterunabhängig, kein Nachjustieren, preisgünstig.
Öl: z.B. teilsynthetisches Kettensägeöl: 3 Euro pro Liter (40.000km)
Preis: 100 bis 110 Euro.
Details und Einbaubeispiele: http://www.mccoi.de
Im Forum vertreten: Regelmäßig.
Weitere Benutzer: andY, ryna, Chaot, nairolf, Paladin, Sandy, bikermichael

Rehoiler:
Elektronisch. Muss selber zusammengebaut werden - also eher etwas für Bastler mit Elektronik-Grundahnung.
Öldosierung: Vollautomatisch; wegstreckenberücksichtigend; wetterberücksichtigend durch Schalterbetätigung des Nutzers
Ölbeförderung: Pumpe.
Reichweite Standardtank 100 ccm: ca. 5.000 km.
Minus: Selbst zu löten, Ölauslass muss selber gebaut werden, Kabel müssen selbst besorgt werden
Plus: Wegstreckenabhängiges Ölen, temperaturunabhängig, wetterunabhängig, kein nachjustieren, sehr preisgünstig.
Öl: z.B. teilsynthetisches Kettensägenöl: 3 Euro pro Liter (40.000km)
Preis: 60 - 70 Euro.
Details und Einbaubeispiele: rehtronik
Im Forum vertreten: Sporadisch.
Weitere Benutzer: Strassenpirat, Falti90, Duplex (mit Eigenbau-Doppel- ("Duplex"-) Kanüle am Ritzel)

Scottoiler:
Der Klassiker. Erster Öler auf dem Markt. Mechanisch,  unterdruckgesteuert (kleine Leitung von der Unterdruckleitung des  Benzinhahns/Vergasers übernimmt die AN/AUS-Steuerung). 
Öldosierung: Zeitabhängig über Einstellung am Behälter.
Ölbeförderung: Schwerkraft; über sorgfältig zu verlegende Schläuche.
Reichweite Standardtank 50 ccm: ca. 1.000 km.
Minus: Manuelle Einstellung muß temperaturabhängig öfter nachjustiert  werden, Justierschraube am Gerät, Endstück geht gelegentlich verloren,  Durchflußregler verstopft, umständliche Erstbefüllung.
Plus: Einfacher Aufbau.
Öl: Scottoil: 10,90 Euro pro 500ml (8.000km), teilsynthetisches Kettensägeöl: 3 Euro pro Liter (20.000km).
Preis: 129,90 Euro.
Details: www.scottoiler.de
Im Forum vertreten: Nein.
Einbaubeispiele: http://www.1200bandit.de/
Weitere Benutzer: andY

*Schmierung bei Regen:* 
Die Dosierung der Ölmenge wird erhöht - manuell oder automatisch - je  nach System. Dann findet auch permanent die optimale Schmierung statt -  im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichem Kettenfett.

*Öl und Viskosität*:
Variiert von speziellem Herstelleröl bis hin zu (gebrauchtem) Motorenöl. Erfahrungsgemäß kommen alle Öler mit *teilsynthetischem* Kettensägenhaftöl sehr gut zurecht. Diese äußerst preiswerte Alternative findet man z. B. bei www.stihl.de _>Ihr Fachhändler>Händlersuche_. Aber Achtung: biologisches (abbaubares) Kettensägenhaftöl ist absolut ungeeignet und kann im System verharzen!

*TÜV*:
Scotty / CLS / Kettenöler haben TÜV, spielt aber wohl nicht die große  Rolle. Hat noch keiner deshalb die BE verloren... nichts muss  eingetragen werden (Aussage TÜV BY und B-W).

*Wird die Felge versifft?* 
Ja - allerdings bei optimaler Einstellung ("so viel wie nötig, so wenig  wie möglich") minimal, und das Öl lässt sich mit einem Papiertuch (im  Gegensatz zu Kettenfett) einfach abwischen.

*Wird der Boden versifft?*
Nein, nur bei Überdosierung tropft's aus dem Ritzelgehäuse oder vom Kettenschutz - oder natürlich bei Undichtigkeiten im System.

*Montage vorne am Ritzel oder am Kettenrad?*
Typischerweise geben die Hersteller die Montage am Kettenrad hinten an; dabei erfolgt die Ölung der Kette von der Innenseite. 
Pro Ritzel: unauffälliger, kürzere Wege. 
Kontra: Höhere Geschwindigkeit, wird mehr abgeschleudert. 

*Nachteile:*
... entstehen höchstens bei zu schwacher Dosierung oder Defekten wie Elektronikstörung oder Verstopfung oder Undichtigkeiten.

*Ich glaube Euch hier nicht, in so einem Forum könnt Ihr ja sonstwas schreiben - welcher ist denn nun der beste?*
Hier ein Link zum Kettenöler-Test der Zeitschrift "Motorrad News"!


----------



## apostoli (26. Juni 2013)

Wie oft muss man denn die Kette Ölen ? 
Bis her hatte ich alle 2 Wochen mal geölt. Zu wenig ?


----------



## the.hai (26. Juni 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Gibts mit den selben Funktionen wie der CLS zum selber zsm löten auch wesentlich billiger. Hier mal ne kleine Übersicht.


 
Der Zutritt zu dieser Seite ist Ihnen leider verwehrt. Sie besitzen  nicht die notwendigen Zugriffsrechte, um diese Seite aufrufen zu können.

@ Apo

Das kommt auf km-Leistung und Wetter an. Alle zwei Wochen bei wenig-normal ist denk ich ganz gut. Sobald es regnet, nachölen und wer viel fährt auch wieder  ich gugg mir einfach immer die tragenden "teile" an. da spielt die zeit für mich keine rolle. 

Bei meinem  allwettereinsatz öl ich 0,5-1mal pro woche


----------



## moe (26. Juni 2013)

So, jetz aber. 
Der McCoi ist anscheinend auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## apostoli (26. Juni 2013)

Bin ja nur Schönwetter Fahrer. Aber Ölen geht ja fix. Kann man ja auch 1x die Woche machen.


----------



## Klutten (26. Juni 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Mein Bugspoiler is ne tolle Sache...gekauft, weil es mit ABE für die cbf600>BJ 08 also die PC43 sein soll. jetzt schau ich in die ABE rein und es wird natürlich nur der vorgänger erwähnt.....
> 
> Hab ihn natürlich schon angebaut^^ jetzt muss ich mich um die ABE kümmern, der Händler meinte es wurde evtl nur vergessen. Kann ich das irgendwo bei TÜV erfragen, welche Maschinen bei welchem Bauteil erwähnt sind? also mit der zuordnungsnummer?
> 
> ...


 
Schwer zu sagen, bzw. sind einige Absätze des Gutachtens etwas unverständlich. Wie lautet denn die EG-Typgenehmigungsnummer deines Mopeds?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Juni 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man denn die Kette Ölen ?
> Bis her hatte ich alle 2 Wochen mal geölt. Zu wenig ?


 Ich mache das auch nach Laufleistung also ca. alle 500-600 km bzw. nach jeder 2. Betankung und wenn mein Gefühl mir das sagt. 
Ist ja wirklich schnell gemacht.
Innen auf die Kette und schön einziehen lassen über Nacht.

Interessant wäre für mich noch, wie oft ihr die Kette reinigt.


----------



## apostoli (27. Juni 2013)

Gereinigt habe ich bis her nur 1x. Das war war gleich nach dem Kauf. Danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Juni 2013)

Und wie alt ist deine Z noch gleich?


----------



## apostoli (27. Juni 2013)

Erstzulassung 03/2012


----------



## moe (27. Juni 2013)

Ich hab meine noch gar nie gereinigt. Mit Scotti sieht die auch nicht reinigungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## DjangOC (27. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, ich bekomme vlt. ein Maxi S zum B-Day von meinem Onkel, weil er denkt das das nicht geht 15 und noch nie ein Mofa gefahren.

Nun, wie kann man das Teil Preis/Leistungs mässig am besten halbwegs legal tunen? 
Am besten in mal listen, und grad dazu schreiben was es als Occasion kosten würde, danke im Voraus.

Jenachdem wan die HD8970 Lightning rauskommt, stehn zwischen 30-200CHF auf dem Plan.

Ach und ne zum B-Day oder X-Mas day kann ich mir nichts mehr wünschen, bekomme schon am
21.09.13 nen XEON X5690 als Occasion und ein NIGELNAGELNEUES SR-2
25.12,13 den zweiten X5690er + 300CHF an die Graka. 

MfG Django


----------



## the.hai (27. Juni 2013)

das diese schweizer nicht einmal deutsch sprechen können^^

naja legal und tunen sind zwei gegensätzliche sachen. man kann vieles machen. ich war immer fan von sumbauten die die funktion verbessern. natürlich war selbst das nicht erlaubt offiziell. aber so wie manche ein mofa haben wollen, was 150kmh fährt, ist mir unverständlich.


WAS IS  OCCASION?


----------



## mülla1 (27. Juni 2013)

Eine puch maxi s wirst nur nicht so schnell bekommen  wenn du Glück hast bekommst die mit dem originalmotor auf 45.
Dazu gehört dann kolbenfenster reinpfeilen, offenen Luftfilter und angepasster Vergaser.. 
Ist schon Ewigkeiten her als ich das mal gemacht hab  erwarte aber nicht zu viel davon


----------



## DjangOC (27. Juni 2013)

Occasion ist second hand


----------



## Metalic (27. Juni 2013)

Hatte mit 16 auch eine maxi s. Die fuhr ohne was zu machen schon fast 50. Gibt ein paar Kleinigkeiten die man machen kann für etwas mehr Tempo. Größere Düse in Vergaser. größeres Ritzel. Anderer Auspuff. 
Das sind so die kleinen Dinge. Danach kommen so Sachen wie komplett anderer Zylinder...


----------



## DjangOC (27. Juni 2013)

Also das Nitrobenzol hab ich schon hier, 20L Kanister, da ich früher Benziner Modelschlitten führ. Ist aber nur 15%iger.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juni 2013)

Heute ist das Zubehör für die Kamera gekommen


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (27. Juni 2013)

Geil!!


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juni 2013)

Kamera wurde heute abend versandt.

das bedeutet die müsste am Samstag dann hier sein.
was meint ihr, wo soll ich die am besten anbringen?

hinter der Motorradscheibe finde ich irgendwie nicht so optimal.
Seitlich am Motorrad wäre geil, oder am Helm wäre mein Favorit.


----------



## the.hai (27. Juni 2013)

Brustgurt, wie schonmal erwähnt  oder seitlich am möpmöp


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juni 2013)

Brustgurt will ich nicht 

wenn dann Seitlich am Möp oder am Helm.
wenn ich nach hinten filme dann auf jeden fall so dass die Schwinge mit im Bild ist


----------



## mülla1 (28. Juni 2013)

Coole Kamerapositionen sind auch hinten am Heck seitlich versetzt aufs Knie gerichtet (sieht man das knieschleifen richtig gut), 
Vorn an der Verkleidung seitlich sodass man die Dämpfer arbeiten sieht und und und.. Ich würde einfach mal rumprobieren  da gibt es viele gute Ideen im Netz zu. Und auf jeden Fall auch mal variieren


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2013)

Bekommen wir dann davon auch was zu sehen ExX?


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juni 2013)

Ihr bekommt auf jeden Fall was davon zu sehen.
Schließlich habe ich die nächsten 3 Wochen Urlaub und somit bekommt ihr das sogar zeitnah 

Wenn ich mir ne seite aussuchen sollte, lieber die kamera auf die linke oder rechte seite?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2013)

Na links!
(Dann sieht man wenigstens noch was vom Gegenverkehr und wie nah du dran warst, in diesen reinzukrachen.  )


----------



## mülla1 (28. Juni 2013)

na auf deine lieblingsseite in der du die maschine weiter runterbekommst in den kurven


----------



## the.hai (28. Juni 2013)

Die kommt seitlich aufs Heck, damit man die schöne Landschaft sieht 

nene, probiers aus, brustgurt ist durch die scheibe wirklich ne doofe idee gewesen^^ man bräuchte ne kleine cam die unter den scheinwerfer passt.

ich werd mir die mal anschauen gehn: http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_wasserdichter_mini_hd_camcorder_48_5_1404_20248.html


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2013)

Berichte mal the.hai!
Erschreckend günstig! 
Nebst Bildqualität finde ich die Akkuleistung auch interessant.


----------



## Metalic (28. Juni 2013)

Wenn es irgendwann mal aufhört zu regnen, dann mach ich mal eine Aufnahme mit der gopro 3. Habe aber nicht einmal ein Programm, um die Video Datei bisschen für das Netz zu bearbeiten. Mit meiner Leitung dauert das ja Jahre bis ich etwas in der Größe hoch geladen habe


----------



## DOcean (28. Juni 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Habe aber nicht einmal ein Programm, um die Video Datei bisschen für das Netz zu bearbeiten. Mit meiner Leitung dauert das ja Jahre bis ich etwas in der Größe hoch geladen habe



Wie wärs mit Badaboom wenn du eine NV karte hast... oder Avidemux


----------



## the.hai (28. Juni 2013)

hier mal ein aktuelles foto mit neuem Helm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juni 2013)

Also werde ich die links hinmachen, da komm ich nen paar millimeter tiefer runter als in rechtskurven


----------



## apostoli (28. Juni 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> hier mal ein aktuelles foto mit neuem Helm
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=661220"/>



Und ? Wie findest du den Helm ?


----------



## computertod (29. Juni 2013)

Wie würdet ihrs machen? Ich hab vorne noch n paar mm (<5) profil und hinten noch nen guten cm, gleich beide ersetztn oder erstmal nur den vorderen?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (29. Juni 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihrs machen? Ich hab vorne noch n paar mm (<5) profil und hinten noch nen guten cm, gleich beide ersetztn oder erstmal nur den vorderen?



Also ich habe bei neuen Reifen um die 6 mm Profil (MPR3) 

Wechsle aber auch oft nur den Vorderen, weil der Hintere noch gut ist.


----------



## the.hai (29. Juni 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Und ? Wie findest du den Helm ?



Die Passform und die Polsterung ist super. Die Windgeräusche sind leider bischen lauter, als beim RSI vorher, jedoch ist das Gesamtgeräusch leiser^^ komische Sache, aber alles OK.
Diese Verriegelung ist auch nur beim klaren Visier so fummelig, das silberne ist ein bischen flexibler, damit gehts richtig gut und hält trotzdem bombenfest.

und er fährt sich nen tick besser bei hohen geschwindigkeiten



computertod schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihrs machen? Ich hab vorne noch n  paar mm (<5) profil und hinten noch nen guten cm, gleich beide  ersetztn oder erstmal nur den vorderen?


 
kommt natürlich auch drauf an inwieweit mischbereifung zulässig ist, also sofern du das reifenmodell wechseln willst. ich werde jetzt auch komplett wechseln, obwohl ich vorne noch bischen fahren könnte. da ich aber von bridgestone auf metzeler wechsel, ist es so oder so notwendig.


----------



## computertod (29. Juni 2013)

Ich bleib bei Bridgestone, da ich aber nicht nur bei Schönwetter unterwegs bin trau ich dem vorderen nicht mehr so recht


----------



## mülla1 (29. Juni 2013)

Was genau fährst du denn für einen Reifen? Weil 5mm Rest Profil hört sich erstmal noch nach ordentlich Futter an.
Ich fahre die reifen immer so lange bis nix mehr da ist.. Und dann meistens zwei Hinterreifen auf einen Vorderreifen ^^


----------



## computertod (29. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr Bridgestone BT45 und ich hab geschrieben weniger als 5mm 
Ich mach dann mal n bild von und lads hoch, mir is es auf jeden fall zu wenig
Und als ich angefangen hab zu fahren (vor ~3k km) war da noch bedeutend mehr drauf


----------



## moe (29. Juni 2013)

5mm Rest und du willst wechseln? Bevor meine nicht kurz vor oder an der Markierung (die übrigens 1mm Restprofil, nicht 1,6mm anzeigt) ist, kommen auch keine neuen drauf.


----------



## the.hai (29. Juni 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> Ich fahr Bridgestone BT45 und ich hab geschrieben weniger als 5mm
> Ich mach dann mal n bild von und lads hoch, mir is es auf jeden fall zu wenig
> Und als ich angefangen hab zu fahren (vor ~3k km) war da noch bedeutend mehr drauf


 
die grenze is 1,6mm, empfehlung zu 2mm

was ist nun unter 5mm?^^ weil 5mm ansich haben ja grad mal manche neureifen

ab 2mm merkste m.M. erst so richtig was, aber meist auch nur bei nässe, wenn der arsch mehr als nervös wird


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juni 2013)

meine Cam ist da

leider ham se das Ding in weiß geliefert.
Aber egal, behalte ich trotzdem.

je nachdem wie das Wetter morgen wird fahr ich vielleicht ne Runde.

Was meint ihr sollte man eigentlich für ne Motorradtour alles Einpacken an Werkzeug und Ersatzteilen?


----------



## computertod (29. Juni 2013)

Also wenn der Profiltiefenanzeiger 1mm hat, hab ich noch max. 2mm Profil 

@Exx
Kommt drauf an wie du dein Mopped wartest bzw. wie zuverlassig es ist


----------



## the.hai (29. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Was meint ihr sollte man eigentlich für ne Motorradtour alles Einpacken an Werkzeug und Ersatzteilen?


 
klar mindestens zwei paar reifen und nen neuen motorblock^^

haha neeee

was willste an ner aktuellen maschine noch groß selbst machen? wenn was kaputt geht, dass isses meist eh mehr als ne zündkerze und ohne spezielle sachen biste aufgeschmissen. da hilft dann nur noch ne richtige werkstatt, die die teile aber meist auch nicht auf lager haben.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juni 2013)

Also so ne Nockenwelle und nen paar neue Ein und Auslassventile sollte man schon immer mit dabei haben.......

Ne Spaß 
Wie siehts mit Gas, und Kupplungszügen aus?
wie oft gehen die fritte?

ok, kettenspray auf jeden fall mit.

Der letzte Check war bei 12000 km, habe jetzt bei 21000 km mal das kontrolliert was man bei 18000 km machen sollte.
Der Nächste Check ist bei 24000 km.
Dann aber richtig mit Ventilspiel kontrolle usw.

Will mit nem Arbeitskollegen vielleicht sowas machen, ich meinte so Richtung Südeuropa wäre bestimmt ganz interessant


----------



## moe (29. Juni 2013)

Bei den großen drei gibts doch extra so kleine Werkzeugköfferchen. Auf Tour nehm ich son Ding immer mit. Ansonsten nur nen Schraubenzieher, ne Spitzzange, Kabelbinder und Ersatzzüge. Was soll ich auch sonst in das kleine Fach untem Sitz stecken?


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juni 2013)

Boardwerkzeug habe ich auch so ein kleines Täschchen drin.
meinst du das?

Also würdest du auf jeden Fall Ersatzzüge mitnehmen?


----------



## the.hai (29. Juni 2013)

Die CBF38 ist doch ein dauerläufer und wenn du alles vorher kontrollierst, dann sollte auch nichsts schiefgehn.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juni 2013)

ja, die Karre ist schon sehr zuverlässig.
Aber ist halt ziemlich mies wenn man dann irgendwo in Kroatien, Montenegro oder Italien/Spanien steht und nen Problem hat 

Nach wie vielen Kilometern sollte man Zündkerzen wechseln?


----------



## the.hai (29. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Nach wie vielen Kilometern sollte man Zündkerzen wechseln?


 
laut meinen infos 24k KM  dann aber feine iridium


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juni 2013)

die bringen aber keinen vorteil im gegnsatz zu normalen Kerzen oder?


----------



## the.hai (29. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> die bringen aber keinen vorteil im gegnsatz zu normalen Kerzen oder?


 
viel placebo mit nen bischen wahrheit würd ich sagen 
Ausprobiert: Iridium-Zündkerzen - Motorradzubehör - MOTORRAD

in meiner simme hab ich eine


----------



## >ExX< (30. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub ich tu normale rein^^


----------



## moe (30. Juni 2013)

Züge hab ich immer dabei. Die sind in ner Dose, die kleiner als ne Zigarettenschachtel ist, stört also nirgends.
Ich hab echt keine Lust, irgendwo mit gerissenen Zügen liegen zu bleiben oder weitereiern zu müssen, vor allem nicht, wenns ne längere Tour ist. Da ist sowas mMn Pflicht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2013)

Huhu! 
Habe heute die erste Testfahrt mit er ActionPro SD-21 und nem Brustgurt hinter mir.
Die Perspektive ist noch nicht perfekt, aber an dem bisschen lässt sich noch feilen und fürs erte mal definitiv gelungen 
Daaaanke für den Tipp!
Das "Hundegeschirr" kam zwar schlappe 50 Eurönchen, aber lohnt sich wirklich. Schick schick.


----------



## apostoli (1. Juli 2013)

Verlinke doch mal das Video


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Juli 2013)

Ähm.....
Ich habe heute zwar schonmal einen Blick auf den Windows Movie Maker geworfen, aber bei YT isses noch nicht. 
Ich bin etwas schockiert, dass knapp 12 Minuten 1080p Aufnahme fast 1 GB verschlingen.
Von daher sollte ich mich wohl noch mit dem konvertieren vertraut machen...
Gibts disbezüglich Tipps?


----------



## the.hai (1. Juli 2013)

So ich hab heute meine Aldi Cam gekauft und getestet. für 80€ ja mal voll in Ordnung, aber seht selbst. Befestigt isse an der Aufnahme des linken seitenspiegels.

*video ist noch im upload, link folgt*
http://youtu.be/BKFWkvsfrdk


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juli 2013)

Hey leute, habe heute meine Rollei Bullet 3S zum ersten mal ausprobiert

Bild finde ich erstaunlich gut, Sound ist katastrophal.
Wie finde ich heraus welche Musik Gema Frei ist?
Will die drüberspielen.

Movie Maker ist jetzt installiert, vielleicht lade ich das heute noch hoch


----------



## apostoli (1. Juli 2013)

@ thehai

Dein Video ist für Handys nicht verfügbar. Schade. Muss ich mir auf dem PC anschauen.


----------



## the.hai (1. Juli 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> @ thehai
> 
> Dein Video ist für Handys nicht verfügbar. Schade. Muss ich mir auf dem PC anschauen.


 
Es ist noch im Upload, aber der link steht schon fest  dauert noch 30min, dabei hab ichs schon auf ne Minute gekürzt,aber die 3000er Dorfleitung krepiert an 83MB 720P 60FPS .mov...........


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juli 2013)

Das Video wird noch verarbeitet...... 

bin mal gespannt 

mein upload wird wohl etwas länger dauern *hust* so fast 2 stunden an Film Material


----------



## the.hai (1. Juli 2013)

hmmm YT hats dunkler und matschiger gemacht, aber nur nen tick.... aber für nen leichten eindruck reichts^^

Kleiner Testlauf der Medion S47008 (MD 86692) - YouTube


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Juli 2013)

Upload in progress.... Link folgt.
Ihr seid ansteckend!!! ;D

Schöner Anfang the.hai. 
Wer jetzt noch keine Cam hat, sollte sich spätestens jetzt dringend eine besorgen.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juli 2013)

ja, wir wollen videos 

ich schneide meins gerade zusammen.

Das dauert ja ewig das bei Movie Maker reinzuladen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Juli 2013)

Schnippel nicht mehr solang dran rum ExX, sonst wirds ne schlaflose Nacht. 
Für den Anfang isses doch egal.
Mein Sound ist grottig, da sich die Cam in dem wasserdichtem Gehäuse befindet, aber ejal.
Die Tage wird bei Sonnenschein mal ohne getestet.
Teilweise ist die Stecke auch recht langweilig, aber es ging ja auch nur ums testen (Ausrichtung etc.) 

27%.... ca. 7 Minuten Videomaterial...

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u-3bOolm_k


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

> Die Cam befindet sich im wasserdichten Gehäuse und wurde per Brustgurt befestigt.


So spät und nur doofe Gedanken wenn ich an ne Frau mit Brustgurt denke  schaut die Cam denn da nicht nur nach oben oder unten?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Juli 2013)

Also neeee.... aber joa war garnicht so einfach. 
Zuerst zu tief umgeschnallt und fast nur den Tank gefilm und danach nach oben gezogen und den Neigungswinkel leicht optmiert.
Nun hängt mir das Köterkorsett fast direkt unter den Achseln...
Den Rest lasse ich mal unkommentiert. 

Edit: fertig. Viel Spaß beim Schmunzeln oder Langweilen. 
Ich mache mich vom Acker...http://www.smilies.4-user.de/include/Schlafen/smilie_sleep_059.gif

Edit 2: hmm noch nüscht zu sehen... kA... gn8 -.-


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Juli 2013)

Also die Kameraposition mit dem Brustgurt ist echt top.
Da sieht man genug von der Strecke und noch den Tacho.
Ohne Scheibe ist das Verhältnis dann noch besser.
Bei dir the.hai fehlt mir ein wenig das Motorrad^^
Dafür ist der Sound bei dir bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten besser.

Wenn mal paar Taler übrig sind, hol ich mir auch ne Cam.
Momentan schwanke ich noch noch zwischen der Rollei Bullet 3 s ( ExX ich bin gespannt^^), der Somicon Full HD und, je nach dem wie eure beiden Cams im Vergleich sind, auch die zwei.
Aber erstmal kommt die Aufrüstung der Schutzausrüstung.


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

Ja meine Perspektive ist noch sehr steril, das soll sich noch ändern. Tacho wird aber nie zu sehen sein, das will ich nicht^^

Ich überleg die kamera unter den scheinwerfer zu setzen und sie durch den "schoß" der gabelholme filmen zu lassen  denn seitlich gefällt mir nicht und bei allen anderen Varianten hätte ich scheibe drauf, auch doof^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute war sie am oberen linken Spiegelhalter montiert.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juli 2013)

So, mein Video wird gerade gespeichert.

habe meinen Prozessor mal übertaktet damits nicht sooo lange dauert 
Meint ihr ich soll ein riesen Video mit 2 Stunden hochladen oder in Abschnitte aufteilen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ja meine Perspektive ist noch sehr steril, das soll sich noch ändern. Tacho wird aber nie zu sehen sein, das will ich nicht^^


Warum wohl... 
Ich denke genau aus diesem Grund wird mein Video auch nochmal beschnitten werden. 
Bevor man sich unbeabsichtigt ein Eigentor schießt...
Manchmal ist es von Vorteil und manchmal eher weniger...

Und ja probier mal ein paar Perspektiven aus. 

@ExX: dir ist schon klar, dass um diese Zeit niemand mehr geantwortet hätte? 
Ja kürzere Videos sind schon besser und länger als ca. 20-30 Minuten sollte so eins auch nicht werden finde ich, aber vielleicht ist deine Route ja so spannend und abwechslungsreich und dann spielt das natürlich keine Rolle.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juli 2013)

Ok
Also ich denke msl dass ich dann so 15 minuten lange abschnitte mache.
Zwischendurch sind langweilige stellen, soll ich die rausschneiden oder stark vorspulen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Juli 2013)

Vorspulen sieht sicher schick aus. 

Ich habe bei mir jetzt sicherheitshalber auch nochmal die Schere angesetzt...


----------



## computertod (2. Juli 2013)

Ach schiete, jetzt hab ich für meine Kawa Stummellenker bekommen und nu passen sie nicht...
verdammte Modelpflege


----------



## Metalic (2. Juli 2013)

Heute Abend/Nacht hoffe ich auch auf ein kleines Video. Nach der Arbeit erst ins Fitnessstudio und wenn das Licht dann noch passt, eine kleine Runde mit der GoPro dran. Bei uns ist das Zuschauen halt langweilig, weil wir viele gerade Strecken haben im Norden. 

Ps. Ich wusste ja gar nicht, dass wir hier Fahrer vom schönen Geschlecht dabei haben  Neben Exx natürlich 
Da muss man sich ja benehmen.


----------



## apostoli (2. Juli 2013)

Wo Bitteschön siehst du die Geschlechtsangabe?


----------



## Metalic (2. Juli 2013)

Habe das irgendwie so aus den Texten heraus gelesen


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

Ihr kriegt ja soviel mit, wie nen Blinder in der Playboy-Villa.........

Die Kaki hat doch schon oft erwähnt, dass sie ne frau ist. alleine schon damals, als es um die wahl ihres zweirades ging. und am fahrstil sieht mans doch auch  und die kleinen hände^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Juli 2013)

Ähm.... ja....

Wo bleibt das Video ExX?
Mach daraus kein Kunstwerk!
Einfach was hochladen.
Auch wenn der Sound grottig ist, Mucke dazu erhöht doch nur die Uploadzeit. 
Es reicht ja für den Anfang auch nur ein Ausschnitt, der wenige Sekunden oder Minuten lang ist.
Fahrkünste werde ich hier sicher nicht beurteilen....
Nacher fangt ihr hier noch an zu prollen und küsst dann nacheinander unbeabsichtigt den Asphalt...


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ähm.... ja....
> 
> Wo bleibt das Video ExX?
> Mach daraus kein Kunstwerk!
> ...


 

ganz deiner meinung. mir würde ein kurzer ausschnitt reichn. ich will ja einfach nurn eindruck der cam bekommen^^


----------



## Heretic (2. Juli 2013)

das nennt sich dramatorischer Spannungsaufbau


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

Dafür hab ich noch mal nen kurzen test von meinem moviemaker^^

nur mal ne andere Szene - YouTube


----------



## Heretic (2. Juli 2013)

Höhrt sich aber shcon bischen komisch an ? Ist das die Cam oder der Moviemaker. Man hat das gefühl du gibs gas lässt laufen gibs gas lässt laufen  und dann haste nen Motoraussetzter XD


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Höhrt sich aber shcon bischen komisch an ? Ist das die Cam oder der Moviemaker. Man hat das gefühl du gibs gas lässt laufen gibs gas lässt laufen  und dann haste nen Motoraussetzter XD


 
an welcher stelle meinste?


----------



## Heretic (2. Juli 2013)

so bei 0:23 ca ^^ ist halt schwer einzuschätzen da man den Tacho nicht sieht kann auch ne Audioele Täuschung sein ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Juli 2013)

Schon beim ersten Überholen ab ca. 13 Sek.
Ich denke das ist das Mikro der Cam.
Wie das Summen einer fetten Hummel oder so. ^^
Im Hintergrund ist der Motor ja noch zu hören und das passt dann schon.


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> so bei 0:23 ca ^^ ist halt schwer einzuschätzen da man den Tacho nicht sieht kann auch ne Audioele Täuschung sein ^^


 is nur nen audioding, kein aussetzer vom motor^^

tacho wirste in meinen vids niemals sehen

P.S. Video 2 spielt unmittelbar vor video 1


----------



## Heretic (2. Juli 2013)

Kann ich verstehen aber denk dran. Wenn der Tache vorne ne 4 anzeigt und dreistellig ist solltest langsam von Gas ^^. Sonst fährste der Haya noch hinten auf


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen aber denk dran. Wenn der Tache vorne ne 4 anzeigt und dreistellig ist solltest langsam von Gas ^^. Sonst fährste der Haya noch hinten auf


 
mein analog tacho ist doch schon bei 220 im anschlag^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein beispiel in blau, meins soll mald komplett in weiß erstrahlen

für mich ist rasen fast nur in spielstrassen möglich


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juli 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ps. Ich wusste ja gar nicht, dass wir hier Fahrer vom schönen Geschlecht dabei haben  Neben Exx natürlich


 
haha, der war gut 

also leute, ich habe das video mal zusammengeschnitten, und bin nioch nicht fertig, und es sind schon 15 GB nur von gestern.
Ich schneide jetzt schnell den ersten teil vom berühmt berüchtigten albrechtsplatz.
dauert noch bisschen


----------



## Low (2. Juli 2013)

Wehe du renderst das nicht gescheit


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juli 2013)

ich schneide das video halt zusammen und render das auf FHD  obwohl es nur 720p ist 
aber das rendern dauert jetzt noch bisshcen und hochladen auch nochmal 

heute habe ich wieder übelste die fußrasten schleifen lassen, bin heute auch geochst wie so ne blöden....

Edit: Hier ist es 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0UpAVXpjBs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2013)

Habe gestern Abend auch nochmal 10 min aufgenommen, so als erster Test. Mein Vater hat mir aber nur die GoPro2 gegeben. Die Neue war ihm wohl zu schade 

Habe es gestern Abend nicht mehr geschafft, habe mich auch mit diesem Movie Maker noch nicht so ganz beschäftigt. Zumindest wollte er die mp4?? Dateien nicht abspielen. Laden und komprimieren kann er sie, aber in dme kleinen Fenster spielt er sie nicht ab. 
Habe die Kamera am Lenker auf den Bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter gesetzt als Test. Vibriert aber zu stark und der Klang ist kacke. Hatte einmal kurz 170 drauf aber es rauscht dann nurnoch.
Heute Abend beschäftige ich mich aber damit!


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ich schneide das video halt zusammen und render das auf FHD  obwohl es nur 720p ist
> aber das rendern dauert jetzt noch bisshcen und hochladen auch nochmal
> 
> heute habe ich wieder übelste die fußrasten schleifen lassen, bin heute auch geochst wie so ne blöden....
> ...


 
also der ton ist ja mal totaler müll, wind wind und nochmehr wind...

aber auf die landschaft  bin ich neidisch


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juli 2013)

Ja,der ton ist fürn arsch.
Habe schon versucht nen bisschen watte von nem wattestäbchen in das mikro zu stecken aber das ist rausgerutscht.

Vielleicht klebe ich nen kleinen windabweiser drauf, vielleicht bekomme ich dann die windgeräusche weg.

Könnt ihr.mir sagen wo bei euren cams der mikrofoneingang ist?


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2013)

Bei der GoPro auf der Oberseite


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

meine is wasserdicht und stromlinienförmig, keine ahnung, wo das Mic genaui sitzt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juli 2013)

So ungefähr?

Achso, wahrscheinlich geschützter ^^


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2013)

Ich kann von smartphone irgendwie keine Bilder hoch laden. Die app stürzt immer ab... 
Aber so ungefähr ist es bei der GoPro auch. Nur weniger Knöppe


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juli 2013)

Jo.
Dann muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2013)

Bei der GoPro rauscht der Ton aber auch wie Sau. Gibt aber so externe Mikrofone mit diesem puschel dran. 
Habe mir jetzt aber erst einmal diesen Brustgurt bestellt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja,der ton ist fürn arsch.
> Habe schon versucht nen bisschen watte von nem wattestäbchen in das mikro zu stecken aber das ist rausgerutscht.
> 
> Vielleicht klebe ich nen kleinen windabweiser drauf, vielleicht bekomme ich dann die windgeräusche weg.
> ...


 Auf der Oberseite bei der Actrionpro SD21.
Ohne Gehäuse werde ich am Freitag mal testen wegen dem Ton.

Dein Video muss ich mir heute Abend mal in Ruhe mit Ton und in HD anschauen, ExX. 



>ExX< schrieb:


> So ungefähr?
> 
> Achso, wahrscheinlich geschützter ^^


Genau so sieht die Actionpro SD21 aus und da ist auch das Micro zu sehen. 



Metalic schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt aber erst einmal diesen Brustgurt bestellt


Guuuute Wahl! 

Bei mir steht am Freitag bei gutem Wetter ein Autobahnkreuz auf dem Plan und hoffentlich magerer Verkehr.
Ich wisst schon: "Blümchen fahren"


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Bei mir steht am Freitag bei gutem Wetter ein Autobahnkreuz auf dem Plan und hoffentlich magerer Verkehr.
> Ich wisst schon: "Blümchen fahren"


 
schönefelder kreuz hoch und runter  taugt sogar für 270, aber nich erwischen lassen^^


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2013)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt. 270 wird aber schwer mit dme Brustgurt. Wenn ich das Tempo erreichen will muss ich mich sehr klein machen und da wird dann die Kamera im weg sein


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

Kakis Mopped rennt ja eh nich so schnell und ich bin damals mal mit ner R1 über das besagte Kreuz gefeuert.

210 müssn noch zwei jahre reichn!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juli 2013)

Ääääääh 270 in Kurven? o.o
Ja so schnell geht meine nicht und so schnell will ich auch garnicht fahren.... tsss. 
(220 glaube ich)
Ihr seid doof! 
Wehe hier kritisiert irgendwer das Tempo von irgendwem... Kindergarten!


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2013)

Ich habe nicht mit 270 angefangen  
Meine Maschine könnte so schnell fahren und noch etwas schneller, nur fahre ich nie so schnell. Würde ich eh nur auf der Autobahn machen und das macht dann wieder keinen Spaß. 
Lieber Landstraße und dafür ab und an die Beschleunigung genießen


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ääääääh 270 in Kurven? o.o
> Ja so schnell geht meine nicht und so schnell will ich auch garnicht fahren.... tsss.
> (220 glaube ich)
> Ihr seid echt doof!
> Wehe hier kritisiert irgendwer das Tempo von irgendwem... Kindergarten!


 
so war das nich gemeint. jeder fährt wie er es für richtig hält und gut ists das war doch nur spass

270 war natürlich nicht in der kurve aber damals auf dem 120er stück unten durch, is aber schon lange verjährt diese dummheit.

schau mal in die Papiere unter "T", da dürfte 210km/h stehen^^ die 220 schreit dir nur der tacho entgegen, der alte lügner

Schau mal bitte wirklich nach was da steht, bei meiner steht 210 und mit GPS hab ich nach all den Umbauten 208,5 bisher gemessen.



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht mit 270 angefangen
> Meine  Maschine könnte so schnell fahren und noch etwas schneller, nur fahre  ich nie so schnell. Würde ich eh nur auf der Autobahn machen und das  macht dann wieder keinen Spaß.
> Lieber Landstraße und dafür ab und an die Beschleunigung genießen


 
für mich nicht verständlich, dass du sie nicht ausfährst. dann würde ich aber die untersetzung ändern, denn weniger vm,ax aber noch mehr beschleunigung sollte dann genau das richtige für dich sein


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2013)

Ich bin mit meinem 2005er Modell eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Sie hat untenrum ein kleines Leistungsloch. Also eher ungeeignet für die Landstraße. Ab 7000 Umdrehungen wird sie "zickig" und zeigt was sie kann. Würde ich dem jetzt noch entgegenwirken mit einer anderen Übersetzung oder elektonischen Hilfsmitteln, würde ich ja noch mehr heizen. Bin im Moment ganz zufrieden mit der Leistung und wie gesagt, Autobahn macht mir überhaupt keinen Spaß. Einmal hatte ich laut Tacho die 285 drauf, das reicht mir.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juli 2013)

Habe die Papiere grad nicht dabei.
Die sind aussschließlich inner Mopedjacke und die ist grad daheim und ich weit weg. 
192 war bisher mein maximalstes und das reicht auch schon irgendwie. 
Ich werde bestimmt irgendwann nochmal das maximale versuchen rauszukitzeln, aber nur wenns spontan iwie passt.
Kurven fahren find ich spannender als geradeaus preschen.



> so war das nich gemeint. jeder fährt wie er es für richtig hält und gut ists das war doch nur spass


Jaja wie war das mit dem Benehmen? 



> 270 war natürlich nicht in der kurve aber damals auf dem 120er stück unten durch, is aber schon lange verjährt diese dummheit.


Machen kannst du alles - nur nicht erwischen lassen, ne wa?


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2013)

190 ist doch absolut in Ordnung. Man fährt doch kaum schneller außer Autobahn. Ich erwische mich zwar auch ab und zu wie ich auf der Landstraße 200 drauf habe, aber dann auch nur "kurz" und auf gerade Strecken die gerade leer sind. Und gerade Strecken gibt es hier bei uns mehr als genug 
Habe ich ja auch 1-2 Postings weiter oben geschrieben. Mir gehts nicht um die Geschwindigkeit sondern viel mehr um die Beschleunigung. Das ist es was mir Spaß macht.


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> 190 ist doch absolut in Ordnung. Man fährt doch kaum schneller außer Autobahn. Ich erwische mich zwar auch ab und zu wie ich auf der Landstraße 200 drauf habe, aber dann auch nur "kurz" und auf gerade Strecken die gerade leer sind. Und gerade Strecken gibt es hier bei uns mehr als genug
> Habe ich ja auch 1-2 Postings weiter oben geschrieben. Mir gehts nicht um die Geschwindigkeit sondern viel mehr um die Beschleunigung. Das ist es was mir Spaß macht.


 
Mir auch und da kommt die 600er dann ab 100 Sachen in den zäheren Bereich  und wheelies sind auch sehr schwierig/unmöglich 

aber später, da kann man sich ja noch ruhig erweitern. permanent 300 will ich auch nicht fahren, aber ich will es wenigstens mal gemacht haben. bishher sind 270 mein max, ob auto oder motorrad.

mit motorrad war es natürlich ein thrill ohne vergleich. das letzte mal hatte ich son adrenalinschub, als ich bei der armee in ne fertiggeladene und ungesicherte P8 blicken durfte  (ole ole, aufsicht bei rekruten)

man sollte halt alles in maßen genießen und immer schauen, dass es beherrschbar bleibt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juli 2013)

T=205
Das isses, oda?
Stehts ganz oben rechts in dem Wisch.
Na dann fehlt ja garnicht mehr viel um das mal zu testen. 
Mein Vorbesitzer meinte, dass die über 210 geht... Kerle... 
Na vielleicht teste ich das ja auch irgendwann mal.


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hab das relativ schnell ausprobiert, wollte auch wissen, wie sich die Maschine verhält bei den Geschwindigkeiten. Also Sonntagmorgen um 7 Uhr die Maschine ordentlich warmgefahren (30km) und dann auf die freie A7. Aber das war auch das letzte mal, dass ich auf der Bahn war.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juli 2013)

Und wie schnell fuhr dein Möppi nun?
Du warst doch der mit der "verkleideten" Hornet, wenn ich das gerade richtig erkenne, right?


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Juli 2013)

Gerade einen Freund im Krankenhaus besucht. Heute morgen auf nasser Fahrbahn weggerutscht da ein Auto Fahrer relativ grundlos stark gebremst hat. Bilanz: Knie und Bein gebrochen.


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

Schienbeinbruch, komplette Prellung der rechten Körperseite und Gehirnerschütterung, das ist meine Historie und das gehört halt leider dazu, bzw. dessen muss man sich bewusst sein.


Als Fussgänger kannste dich aber bei scheiß Situationen auch gefährlich verletzen, deshalb ziehen die Argumente nicht immer. Beim autofahren ists mit 300 in ner leitplanke auch nichtmehr so witzig.....

Für mich war es damals schwierig nach dem ersten unfall, bei dem mir die vorfahrt genommen wurde, wieder vertrauen in die andern verkehrsteilnehmer zu bekommen. selbst auf ner hauptstrasse habe ich an jeder einmündung fast gehalten wenn ein auto kam.....


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2013)

Das ist natürlich *******. Habe genug Leute im Bekanntenkreis die es schon härter gelegt hat. Hab mich bisher nur im Schritttempo verbremst und bin vorne rüber 

Anderes Thema. Obwohl heute Regen angesagt war, hatte ich tatsächlich mal Glück und die Sonne hat sich zu meinem Feierabend gezeigt. Also rauf aufs Moped und noch ne Stunde durch die Gegend gedüst. Danach habe ich noch fix die Kamera ausgepackt, weil aus dem R1 Forum wollte jemand mal meinen Auspuff sehen. Nichts spektakuläres zu sehen, aber mein erstes Video  Für die "richtigen" Videos warte ich jetzt auf den Brustgurt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFRZmBsovyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Heretic (3. Juli 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich *******. Habe genug Leute im Bekanntenkreis die es schon härter gelegt hat. Hab mich bisher nur im Schritttempo verbremst und bin vorne rüber



Das hinzubekommen ist aber auch nicht ohne. Hasse die Bremse schlagartig komplett durchgehauen oder wie


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juli 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Und wie schnell fuhr dein Möppi nun?
> Du warst doch der mit der "verkleideten" Hornet, wenn ich das gerade richtig erkenne, right?



Bei 230 ist Ende


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2013)

Nicht zu 100%... Es war aber genug, dass mir auf dem Untergrund, der aus Moos bestand, der Vorderreifen weggerutscht ist. Da hatte ich zwei Wochen den Lappen. Der erste Gedanke danach: Hoffentlich hat DAS keiner gesehen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juli 2013)

@ExX: schöne Gegend, die du da befahren darfst... da wird man als Berlin/Brandenburger wirklich neidisch.
Wie hast du bemerkt, dass die Cam zu weit nach unten ausgerichtet ist?
Abgesehen von den schrecklichen Windgeräuschen, finde ich das Video gelungen.
Was man natürlich gut mit ner Helmkamera einfangen kann, ist jeder Blick von dir, also auch der ins Tal und so. 
Etwas hektischer, aber abwechslungsreicher als die Brustgurtperpektive.

Apropo Unfälle, Umkipper etc.
Wer von euch hat eigentlich alles ABS?
Ich muss zugeben, ohne hätte ich die kleine 6f bestimmt schon 1x abgelegt.... 
Schreckbremsungen halt, wegen irgendeinem Trottel vor dir.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juli 2013)

Ja, die Gegend ist schon geil, und ich hab noch etliche Szenen. bzw. habe ich noch etliche Streckenabschnitte die ich euch auf jee Fall noch zeigen muss, bzw. erstmal filmen muss.
Ich habe an der Actioncam nen abnehmbares Display, und nach paar Kilometern mal eben das aufgenommene abgespielt und bemerkt dass es zu tief war, und dann halt korrigiert

Ich gucke halt echt viel so durch die Gegend, deshalb ist das so zappelig geworden 

Ich schneide die Tage mal nen gescheites Video


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

CBF600S mit ABS, check

Kommt aber immer auch aufs Bike, sowie seine Balance an. Als Alltagsfahrer ist es natürlich angenehmer, weil man sich ja nicht nur die besten Pisten und schönsten Wetter aussucht.

Als ich es damals bei der Probefahrt getestet habe, hats mich voll überzeugt. Mit 50 KM/H ne Vollbremsung auf ner Schotterstrasse. Das ABS regelt ohne Probleme und auch das integrale von der hinteren merkt man gut. Wenn ich überlege was das mit der Simme für ne Rutschpartie war oder die R1, die hat aufm Heck irgendwie auch keine Masse und macht die Heckbremse ja fast unnötig, weil sie sich vorne so stark aushebelt und verlagert.


----------



## Heretic (3. Juli 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat eigentlich alles ABS?



Ich hätte sehr gerne eins ! Meine nächste Maschine wollte ich eigendlich nicht ohne Kaufen aber leider ist das Geld begrenzt -.-


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juli 2013)

Jep nen Abgang mit der Simme habe ich auch schon hinter mir.... 
Bei absolut langsamer Kurvenfahrt und leider auch Nieselreden.
Plötzlich, uh Schreck, Ampel inner Kurve, dummerweise nur vorn gebremst, Rad blockierte und ich bin an dem Mopped vor mir in Zeitlupe vorbeigesegelt...
Der Tag hat mir den Respekt vor Regen gelehrt. 
Ich kam mit nem kleinen blauen Fleck davon, aber die Simme sah etwas übler zugerichtet aus und nicht mehr fahrtauglich... ^^
(Lenker verzogen und Kupplung klemmte)


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

ja, vor allem wenns lange trocken war und dann Nieselregen, dann haste wie Schmierseife auf der Straße.

Da fahre ich dann besonders vorsichtig.


----------



## apostoli (4. Juli 2013)

Mit ABS, Klima, El Fensterheber und leselicht


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Juli 2013)

Du hast die Heizgriffe und den beheizten Sitz vergessen Apo.... :p
Is wichtig... 



Heretic schrieb:


> Ich hätte sehr gerne eins ! Meine nächste Maschine wollte ich eigendlich nicht ohne Kaufen aber leider ist das Geld begrenzt -.-


Was fährst du denn schönes?
Ich verliere hier teilweise den Überblick...


----------



## STSLeon (4. Juli 2013)

Meine hat auch ABS, war beim Kauf ein K.O Kriterium


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Juli 2013)

Mal noch eine ganz andere Frage, die mich interessiert:
Wie bzw. mit was wascht ihr eure Mopped-Klamotten?


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

Ich hab die bisher gar nicht gewaschen.
Habe bisher nach jeder Fahrt nen feuchten lappen genommen und die totel fliegen abgewischt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Juli 2013)

Und wie schauts mit der Duftnote aus? 
Wieviele Monate/ Jahre schon Dauertragen?


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

Riechen tut die noch neutral, bzw. Noch dieser "neu" geruch.
Aber ich bin auch nicht so nen stinkbär 

Und drunter hab ich immer nen tshirt das den ganzen saft bei warmen wetter aufsaugt ^^

Trage die auch erst seit April.
Also seit 4500km


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Juli 2013)

Dann zählst du nicht zu denen, die auf die "Waschfrage" antworten dürfen.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

Haha 

Wie oft wäschst du denn deine jack?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Juli 2013)

Bisher glaube 1x weil die frontal mit massig Tierchen übersäht war und nach der Fahrschulszeit durch die brütende Hitze auf dem Übungsplatz "interessant" roch... 
Wollte ich aber jetzt vor dem Urlaub nochmal waschen...


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

Bei der hitze auf nem übungsplatz zu fahren ist auch selbstmord.
Da bekommt man ja gar keinen fahrtwind ab


----------



## Heretic (4. Juli 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn schönes?
> Ich verliere hier teilweise den Überblick...



Ne gedrosselte kawa ER-5 das schoene vorgaenger modell 

Ich wasch meine savhen schon hin und wieder da ich die karre auch sehr viel im alltag benutze lauf ich mit dem zeig auch rum.

Meist beschraenke ich mich aber auf handwasche bzw 30 grad nur mit wasser. Hat bisher ganz gut mit hose jacke geklappt.
Head und schal usw kannste ja so inne waesche packen..


----------



## Metalic (4. Juli 2013)

Mal schauen wie es im Winter mit dem Waschen aussieht. Bisher habe ich Klamotten nie so lange am Stück getragen, dass sie eine starken Reinigung brauchten. Die Polster aus dem Helm nehm ich im Winter raus und reinige sie. Sonst lass ich die Klamotten wie sie sind. Die toten Fliegen klopf ich ab und an mal ab wenn sie trocken sind 
Von meinen Klamotten "riecht" aber auch nichts. Zumindest hat sich bisher nie jemand beschwert.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

Bestimmt weil die leute nichtmal in deine nähe kommen


----------



## Heretic (4. Juli 2013)

Ich find das immer witzig mit voller montur mit freunden durche innenstadt zu laufen. 
Der waechter vom juwelier kuckt mich immer richrig bloed an so nach dem motto.

Der typ ist das monster und der rest seine flinken haende.

Der typ der denkt bestimmt ich bin ne juggernaut. Der hat unter seinen Motorradklammoten 40 kilo schusssichere westen an.
Und im helm inne der hand sind 3 kalaschniknopf ne schrottgewehr und ne desert igel XD


----------



## Metalic (4. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie verstehe ich grad nicht so recht, was du uns damit sagen willst


----------



## Heretic (4. Juli 2013)

Das kommt davon , wenn man seine Brille nicht aufsetzt XD und ohne Beleutete Tastatur schreibt


----------



## the.hai (4. Juli 2013)

Ich hab meine Lederkombi jetzte nach 3 Saisons mal professionell reinigen lassen. Das hat gut was gebracht und sie ist suaber udn super imprägniert.

meine textil alltagsjacke wasche ich jedes jahr selbst und imprägnier sie neu. beim helm so ca. das gleiche.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

Ja, das kenne ich auch 
So eine Montur lässt einen wirklich ein bisschen nach ne Luggernaut aussehen 

Also Leute, habe das erste Video nun fertig, Pc rendert gerade, vielleicht schaff ich es heute abend hochzuladen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Juli 2013)

> Also Leute, habe das erste Video nun fertig, Pc rendert gerade, vielleicht schaff ich es heute abend hochzuladen


Vorfreude kommt auf. 

Danke für die Wasch-Feedbacks.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

Danke und kein Problem 

Das Video habe ich jetzt auf 28 Minuten gekürzt und wirklich nur die wichtigen Sachen drin gelassen.


----------



## the.hai (4. Juli 2013)

Coole nachricht, ey ich könnte kotzen....

somit hat sich das mit dem Bugspoiler wohl erledigt, erstmal........


> [FONT=&quot]Hallo Daniel,
> 
> ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, dass ich es versäumt hatte Dich zurückzurufen, ich hatte es direkt mit den zuständigen Leuten im Werk besprochen, aber wir haben leider keine gute Nachricht für Dich.
> Es liegt noch keine ABE für Dein Motorrad vor, der Nachtrag wird erst mit dem nächsten Update des Gutachtens kommen. Die Daten sind zwar beim letzten mal schon zum TÜV eingereicht worden, aber anscheinend wurden sie beim TÜV oder KBA vergessen. Somit gibt es derzeit noch kein Gutachten für Deinen Spoiler und das Gutachten wird auch erst in ein bis 3 Monaten vorliegen.
> ...


----------



## Metalic (4. Juli 2013)

Mach beim TÜV ne Einzelabnahme und schick dem Händler die Rechnung wenn MIT Abe geworben wurde.


----------



## the.hai (4. Juli 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Mach beim TÜV ne Einzelabnahme und schick dem Händler die Rechnung wenn MIT Abe geworben wurde.


 
die möglichen enormen Kosten trägt der Händler aber nicht schon nachgefragt, das Ding geht zurück und ich besorg mir nen Bodystyle. Der ist leider teurer und sehr schwer in weiß zu bekommen, bzw nur unlackiert dann.


----------



## computertod (4. Juli 2013)

und was ist am lackieren so schlimm? schlimmstenfalls machst es mit der Spraydose und erneuerst es 1x/Jahr 

heute abend reis ich dann erstmal mein vorderrad raus und fahrs zum Reifenfritzn und lass nen neuen gummi drauf ziehen, bin nach ner 300km tour letzten Sonntag  aufm Profiltiefenmesser angekommen


----------



## the.hai (4. Juli 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> und was ist am lackieren so schlimm? schlimmstenfalls machst es mit der Spraydose und erneuerst es 1x/Jahr


 
selbst lackieren wäre möglich, aber ich wollt mir das ersparen. hab ja die möglichkeit es sogar "professionell" zu machen mit kompressor, halle usw. das mit 1xpro jahr neu machen, wäre ja fusch und is nur so garnicht meins.

ärgerlich isses ja aber trotzdem wegen den mehrkosten. 

powerbronze bugspoiler in weiß kam 150€
bodystyle bugspoiler unlackiert kommt 180€
und lackiert ca. 250€...........

selbst lackieren kostet ja auch geld und mühe, soll ja halt ordentlich werden!

evtl muss ich schauen, wie es mit folieren aussieht, der vater von nem kumpel macht sowas


----------



## Metalic (4. Juli 2013)

Meine Soziusabdeckung habe ich mir auch in weiß gekauft, so ein Teil aus China. Kam etwa 200€ günstiger, als wenn ich ein  Yamaha Originalteil gekauft hätte. 
Bin dann hier zur Lackiererei, die haben mit so einer Art Pistole meinen Lack am Moped ausgelesen und die Abdeckung dementsprechend lackiert. Der Spaß hat mich dann auch nochmal 50€ gekostet.
Man darf nur nicht drüber nachdenken, was diese blöden Plastikteile an Geld kosten. Warenwert von 10€ wenn es hoch kommt bestimmt


----------



## computertod (4. Juli 2013)

na dann musst du noch Transport, evtl. Zoll, dazurechnen und die Händler wollen auch noch was verdienen


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

Die schlaglöcher und bodenwellen sind hier so krass dass die kamera nicht hält


----------



## moe (4. Juli 2013)

Meine 600er Bandit hat kein ABS, das gabs nur bei der 12er.

Meine Klamotten hab ich auch noch nie gewaschen, allerdings fangen die so langsam an zu müffeln. Werd ich demnächst mal machen, geht bei Textil ja gut.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

Mein Video ist nun im Upload, in ca. 4 Stunden müsste es hochgeladen sein


----------



## computertod (4. Juli 2013)

so, hab heute vorne nen neuen Gummi aufziehen lassen (wieder BT 45) und ich kenn das Moped garnicht mehr, das legt sich ja fast von alleine in die Kurven


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> so, hab heute vorne nen neuen Gummi aufziehen lassen (wieder BT 45) und ich kenn das Moped garnicht mehr, das legt sich ja fast von alleine in die Kurven


 
Genau so war das bei mir auch 
Dachte sogar erst ich würde umkippen


----------



## computertod (4. Juli 2013)

dachte ich auch in der 1. Kurve, aber dann wurds schon besser^^
muss ich am WE mal genauer testen was jetzt so geht


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

Da geht einiges mehr, das kann ich dir schonmal sagen 

Bin heute hinter so nem 3er BMW Cabrio hinterhergefahren, und inner Kurve dann so tief runter dass die Fußraste geschliffen hat, die haben geguckt 
BTW. habe mich heute fast gelegt, Fußraste war am schleifen, bin dann noch nen stückchen weiter runter und dann hat irgendwas anderes noch geschliffen, wisst ihr was das hätte sein können?
War in dem Fall die rechte seite.


----------



## apostoli (4. Juli 2013)

Der Auspuff . Soziusraste ? Dein Schuh ?


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juli 2013)

Schuh sowie Soziusraste kann ich defenitiv ausschließen 

Auspuff glaube ich auch nicht, aber ich werde das mal die nächsten tage überprüfen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDCPLi_Goog
hier mein  video hoffe es geht

wieso startet das bei 7:22?


----------



## the.hai (5. Juli 2013)

jib mir msl deine adresse, ich glaub ich muss mal in der studienfreienzeit rumkommen, die landschaft fetzt so dermaßen!


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juli 2013)

Nähe schmallenberg 

Hier gibts viele gute strecken, der einzige vorteil am sauerland


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2013)

Schönes Eck... sieht gut aus. 
Komplett schaue ichs mir dann wieder abends an. 
Probierst du auch noch eine andere Cam Positionen aus?



computertod schrieb:


> dachte ich auch in der 1. Kurve, aber dann wurds schon besser^^
> muss ich am WE mal genauer testen was jetzt so geht


 Na mach mal langsam... ich fand nen neuen Gummi ziemlich rutschig...
Einmal den Tank leeren und dann sollte der grippig genug sein...


----------



## the.hai (5. Juli 2013)

Ich freu mich schon auf nächste woche 

Der reifenwechselsteht an und der alte wird auf nem Parkplatz "abgedampft" bevor ich zum Händler fahre das wollt cih schon immer mal machen, aber letztes mal kam der motorradunfall dazwischen mit totalschaden. ich hoffe das es diesmal mit dem geplanten burnout klappt. natürlich würde ich ein video drehen^^


----------



## thecroatien (5. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Da geht einiges mehr, das kann ich dir schonmal sagen
> 
> Bin heute hinter so nem 3er BMW Cabrio hinterhergefahren, und inner Kurve dann so tief runter dass die Fußraste geschliffen hat, die haben geguckt
> BTW. habe mich heute fast gelegt, Fußraste war am schleifen, bin dann noch nen stückchen weiter runter und dann hat irgendwas anderes noch geschliffen, wisst ihr was das hätte sein können?
> War in dem Fall die rechte seite.


 
Nach den Fußrasten kommt fast immer der Hauptständer. Da man den aber nicht so Oft braucht, kann man den ja auch abbauen


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die letzten 2 Fahrten schon eine andere camosition versucht.
Direkt vorne aufs schutzblech gepappt.

Aber eben ziemlich steril weil man nichts vom.bike sieht


Ich werde das mal checken, aber abbauen wollte ich den eig ungerne^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2013)

> aber letztes mal kam der motorradunfall dazwischen mit totalschaden.  ich hoffe das es diesmal mit dem geplanten burnout klappt. natürlich  würde ich ein video drehen^^


Hormone... 
No comment... 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten 2 Fahrten schon eine andere camosition versucht.
> Direkt vorne aufs schutzblech gepappt.
> 
> Aber eben ziemlich steril weil man nichts vom.bike sieht


Aufm Tank finde ich auch ganze nett, aber wirkt leider nur richtig bei den nackten... 
Oder wie wäre es mal mittig auf dem Helm oder seitlich am Bike?


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juli 2013)

Also.mittig auf dem helm.mache ich nicht, noch so ein klebepad an der murmel will ich nicht 

Seitlich am Motorrad muss ich mal schauen. Sollte denn das motorrad noch leicht zu sehen sein wie bei meinem video mit dem helm am rechten bildrand?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2013)

Ja ich finde es besser, wenn noch was vom Mopped zu sehen ist.
Sonst hätt ich mir die Cam ja auch vorn auf oder unter die Verkleidung pappen können oder so, aber sieht doof aus finde ich.
Ich mag die Perspektive, wenn man durch das Video "aktiv" am fahren teilnimmt, Lenkmanöver sieht und am optmialsten, wenn noch teilweise das Bein oder die Hände zu sehen sind.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juli 2013)

Achso, wisst ihr wo ich für meine kamera diese klebepads mit der flachen seite bekomme?

Gekrümmte habe ich genug nur die flachen bekomme ich nirgendwo her.


----------



## Metalic (5. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man das Video sehen kann. Wurde nicht bei YT hochgeladen. So sollte dein Burnout dann aber nicht aussehen. Ist vor ein paar Wochen passiert bei uns auf dem Motorradtreffen.

Keine Ahnung ob der Link funktioniert: Burnout


----------



## Rat Six (5. Juli 2013)

Ihr habts gut. Letzten Samstag von der Tour zurück gekommen und das Motorrad genauer unter die Lupe genommen. Ergebnis: meine unter Gabelbrücke ist am rechten Federbein komplett durchgerissen. Laut Ducati soll der Spass um die 500€ kosten. Jetzt bin ich schwer am überlegen ob ich das wirklich reinspucken soll oder die Maschiene einfach verkaufe. Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Metalic (5. Juli 2013)

500€ für Duc. Da geht aber noch mehr. 

Musst du halt wissen ob dir das Hobby jetzt 500€ wert sind.


----------



## Rat Six (5. Juli 2013)

Naja es geht weniger darum ob es mir das Hobby wert ist, sondern eher ob ich nochmal 1/4 des Kaufpreises reinpulvern will. Hmm schwere Entscheidung, nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr muss sie dann eh weg.


----------



## Metalic (5. Juli 2013)

Hmm was für eine Duc ist das denn?
Wenn sie wirklich nur ihre 2Mille wert ist, dann würde ich die 500 allerdings auch nicht mehr rein stecken und sie verkaufen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2013)

Das würde mich jetzt allerdings auch mal interessieren. 
500 € sind 1/4 des Kaufpreises??? 
Wo liegt denn der aktuelle Wert und genau: welche ist das überhaupt?


----------



## mülla1 (5. Juli 2013)

@exx:
Du kommst ausm Sauerland? Meeensch sag doch mal was  komme ganz aus der nähe.. Da muss doch mal was gehen die tage  
Wenn ich meine Prüfungen durch hab werden erstmal wieder nen paar Straßen unsicher gemacht.. Ich war gefühlt ne halbe Ewigkeit nicht mehr am albrechtsplatz


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2013)

Hehe Moppedtreff...
Na viel Spaß euch schonmal! 

Heute hats gepasst, vorhin konnt ichs mal testen: 205 oder 206 blitzen mal kurz aufm Tacho auf, aber mehr geht definitiv nicht. 
Reicht auch. 
Ab 195 quält die Kleine sich hoch.
Ansonsten wie immer orientierungslos durch die Gegend geschippert und 2x im selben Ort angekommen... 
Jetzt brauche ich erstmal wieder massig Kurven, eh ich so einen Blödsinn wieder teste. 

Schönes sonniges WE allen gewünscht!

Edit: der Sound ohne Gehäuse ist FURCHTBAR !!!!
Wenn jemand eine Lösung/ nen Puschel fürs Micro findet, würde ich das auch mal gern testen, ansonsten fahre ich wohl mit dem wasserdichtem Gehäuse weiter.


----------



## moe (5. Juli 2013)

@Rat: Wie wärs mit gebrauchten Teilen und selber schrauben?


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juli 2013)

Jo ich komm ausm sauerland.

Du kommst aus paderborn soweit ich weis?

Können wir ja mal machen. Habe ja 3 wochen urlaub ^^


----------



## mülla1 (5. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Jo ich komm ausm sauerland.
> 
> Du kommst aus paderborn soweit ich weis?
> 
> Können wir ja mal machen. Habe ja 3 wochen urlaub ^^


 
Ja würde ich doch mal vorschlagen.. wo genau kommst du her? 

ehm fast.. also bis PB isses nicht mehr allzu weit.. aber ich wohne nen stückchen richtung sauerland versetzt 
hier:

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=attel...=utf-8&client=firefox-a&hnear=Atteln&t=m&z=12

wie du sehen kannst.. bis ins sauerland. insbesondere diemel, brilon etc isses nicht sehr weit


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juli 2013)

Ich komme aus der nähe von schmallenberg  


Also der albrwchtsplatz ist fast vor meiner haustür ^^


----------



## the.hai (5. Juli 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Ja würde ich doch mal vorschlagen.. wo genau kommst du her?
> 
> ehm fast.. also bis PB isses nicht mehr allzu weit.. aber ich wohne nen stückchen richtung sauerland versetzt
> hier:
> ...


 
Gibs bei euch noch Wölfe?^^


----------



## Rat Six (6. Juli 2013)

Sry dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde. Es ist eine 14 Jahre alte Monster 600 also noch mit Vergaser. Sie hat bis jetzt 26k km runter wurde also nur sehr selten gefahren. Die Bedenken die ich habe sind, dass noch andere Teile einfach so das zeitliche segnen. Mittlerweile war ich noch bei einer anderen Werkstatt. Er hat alle Zertifikate von Ducati ist aber ein Verrückter im positivsten Sinne. Ich werd sie ihm vorbei bringen und er schaut sich nach gebrauchten Teilen um und sagt mir dann was der Spass kostet. 
Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass ich mit meiner ersten Maschine nicht viel Glück hatte.


----------



## moe (6. Juli 2013)

Nicht viel Glück? Ist denn noch mehr kaputt?

Du musst dir aber auch im Klaren sein, dass ne Duc mal so gar kein billiges Hobby ist. Wenn dir die zu teuer wird, schau dich doch nach nem anderen Moped um, z.B. ner CBR.


----------



## mülla1 (6. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Gibs bei euch noch Wölfe?^^


 
 Jaja die Berliner wieder  Wölfe gibt's hier nicht aber ne menge kurven und mittelhohe Berge...
Für Motorradfahrer eine echte Wahlheimat hier. Zumal die neu eröffnete bilster Berg Rennstrecke ganz in der nähe ist


----------



## the.hai (6. Juli 2013)

Ich hab heute mal ne kleine Runde gedreht, aber kam nicht bis aufs "Land". Wollte nur mal sehen, wie sich die Kamera bei Vmax schlägt, werd nachher mal einige Szenen uppen.

fürs rendern sind diese 6+6 kerne ja schon n1ce^^ gleich wirds geuppt^^ hab die aufnahme der cam auf 30fps runtergesetzt, seh ncih wirklich unterschied, bzw nichts schlechter 

Hier der Link http://youtu.be/h_51xrHiK44 müsste so in 45min online sein.
_*
>ES IST ONLINE!!!!*_


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juli 2013)

sieht gut aus 

wenigstens hast du guten sound


----------



## ich558 (7. Juli 2013)

Gutes Video aber was soll die Scheiß Musik?!  man will doch den Sound hören


----------



## the.hai (7. Juli 2013)

Android porn, is dochn saugeiler track


----------



## >ExX< (7. Juli 2013)

Und wer fährt heute noch ne runde bei dem wetter?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juli 2013)

Icke.
Bescheidene 80 km über den Asphalt gerollt... wasn Wetterchen...!! 



the.hai schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal ne kleine Runde gedreht, aber kam nicht bis aufs "Land". Wollte nur mal sehen, wie sich die Kamera bei Vmax schlägt, werd nachher mal einige Szenen uppen.
> 
> Hier der Link Testdrive with CBF600S @ Vmax - YouTube müsste so in 45min online sein.
> _*
> >ES IST ONLINE!!!!*_


Das mit den 210 glaubt dir aber keiner, weil man nicht den Tacho sieht! 

Ich finde die Musi passt.
Nervt zumindest nicht oder so. 

Edit: oje Doppelpost... mensch wie löscht man denn hier Beiträge?


----------



## the.hai (7. Juli 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Das mit den 210 glaubt dir aber keiner, weil man nicht den Tacho sieht!
> 
> Ich finde die Musi passt.
> Nervt zumindest nicht oder so.
> ...


 
Die 210 waren auch erst ab 2:15  davor nur 190-200^^

beiträge sind für uns leider nur bearbeitbar, nicht löschbar


----------



## Klutten (7. Juli 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Edit: oje Doppelpost... mensch wie löscht man denn hier Beiträge?


 
Schandtaten kann man nicht löschen, dafür muss man sich vor der versammelten Manschaft schämen. 

...und dann abwarten, bis eine Anti-Doppelpost-Einheit (hier kurz Moderator) vorbei kommt und wild meckert. 

*scherz*


----------



## apostoli (7. Juli 2013)

Na ein Glück das hier kein Moderator vorbeischaut


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juli 2013)

Dankeschön Monsieur KLUTTÄÄÄÄÄN ! 

Mal was anderes: wie weit weg seit ihr mit eurer Moppete schon gefahren? / größte Entfernung vom Wohnort -> Land/ Bundesland


----------



## the.hai (7. Juli 2013)

Berlin-erfurt ein paar mal.

Gleich mal ne andere perspektive ausprobieren






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juli 2013)

@the.hai: Was mir heute bzw. am Freitag übrigens spontan in den Sinn kam:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BKFWkvsfrdk#t=36s
Ist das gaaaanz zufällig dieser Kreisverkehr? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (7. Juli 2013)

Jap, bin grad nochmal lang gefahren um identische vergleiche zu haben


----------



## Metalic (7. Juli 2013)

Gestern kam mein GoPro Brustgurt, habe es dieses Wochenende aber nicht mehr geschafft irgendwas aufzunehmen. Ich gehöre ja leider zu den Glücklichen, die 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten müssen und ich Abends einfach ko bin.
Aber unter der Woche werde ich mal die ultra-spannenden Landstraßen hier in S-H aufnehmen und mich ein wenig im Video zusammen schneiden probieren. Eines kann ich schon einmal versprechen: Hier gibts nicht viele Kurven 

Am Freitag Abend aber nochmal eine Tour nach St.Peter Ording (das Örtchen mit dem Surfweltcup) mit einem Bekannten gedreht. Also ich finde es gibt nichts schöneres als am frühen Abend über Landstraßen zu fahren. Kaum noch Touris unterwegs, nicht mehr so verdammt heiß und die Chance auf einen Blitzer ist auch sehr gering. Nagut Letztere stören mich auf dem Motorrad auch eher weniger


----------



## >ExX< (7. Juli 2013)

Bist aber gearscht wenn die von hinten mitblitzen ^^


----------



## Metalic (7. Juli 2013)

Also bisher habe ich hier noch keine solcher Kästen gesehen. 
Ich in meiner "Blitzergruppe" wurde bisher glaube ich noch keiner von den Dingern gemeldet. Es sei denn die stehen mit dieser Radarpistole am Straßenrand, aber das kommt hier bei uns wirklich selten vor. Bei uns im Kreis hat (so kommt es mir zumindest vor) man sehr freie Hand was das Motorradfahren angeht. Als ich am Freitag mit einem Bekannten die Tour gefahren bin, waren wir recht spät auf dem Rückweg. Also es war schon dunkel. Ich schätze halb eins war es als wir durch die leere Stadt fuhren. Nur ein Auto war direkt vor uns. Natürlich Polizei. Aber passiert ist gar nichts obwohl sie meinen Bekannten eigentlich aus dem Straßenverkehr hätten ziehen müssen. Der ist einfach zu laut ohne db-Killer. Aber er will ja nicht hören...


----------



## the.hai (7. Juli 2013)

Die neue Perspektive ist der Hammer 

Ab und zu ist jetzt das Schutzblech im Bild und man hat keine störenden geräuschübersteuerungen mehr  ich schneid dann mal was zusammen

man sieht auch schön wie einer geblitzt wird, der mir entgegenkommt^^

So, is um Upload, dauert so ca. 80min.......

http://youtu.be/AYbjaZ-Oiqw

mit lightshow ab 2:40min 

_*ONLINE*_


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juli 2013)

Hehe der Schatten..... 
Der erste Kreisverkehr hat wohl zuviel Spaß gemacht? ^^


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juli 2013)

Aber in dem ersten Kreisverkehr waren Fußrasten auf dem Boden, was?


----------



## the.hai (8. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber in dem ersten Kreisverkehr waren Fußrasten auf dem Boden, was?


 
nöe, nur die knitterfreien strümpfe  schuhgröße 47 ist schwer einziehbar, aber man hat ja metallschleifer an den kappen seitlich.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juli 2013)

ExX und sein Fußrastenfetisch... so langsam fällts auf. 
Zeigt doch mal konkret was davon ihr Großmäuler! 
Cam an den Moppedpo und aufs Bein ausrichten... 

Edit: Moin moin und ich warte! 
Der Sonnenschein ruft euch!


----------



## T-Drive (8. Juli 2013)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Sry dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde. Es ist eine 14 Jahre alte Monster 600 also noch mit Vergaser. Sie hat bis jetzt 26k km runter wurde also nur sehr selten gefahren. Die Bedenken die ich habe sind, dass noch andere Teile einfach so das zeitliche segnen. Mittlerweile war ich noch bei einer anderen Werkstatt. Er hat alle Zertifikate von Ducati ist aber ein Verrückter im positivsten Sinne. Ich werd sie ihm vorbei bringen und er schaut sich nach gebrauchten Teilen um und sagt mir dann was der Spass kostet.
> Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass ich mit meiner ersten Maschine nicht viel Glück hatte.



Hi Rat Six

Bei diesem Bauteil wirst du kaum was Gebrauchtes bekommen das einwandfrei ist. Die untere Gabelbrücke kann eigentlich nur durch einen Unfall beschädigt worden sein. Zu starke Klemmung des Standrohres wäre vielleicht auch noch möglich, aber nicht wahrscheinlich.
Eine Neue hat vor 5 Jahren noch 150 € gekostet, der Rest ist Arbeitslohn. Das muss keine Ducati Vertragswerkstatt machen, das einzig schwierige ist dabei die Einstellung des Lenkkopflagers.
"einfach so das zeitliche segnen" gibts normal nicht bei dieser Laufleistung. Zahnriemen wurden bei 20tkm getauscht ?

LG T-Drive


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juli 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> ExX und sein Fußrastenfetisch... so langsam fällts auf.
> Zeigt doch mal konkret was davon ihr Großmäuler!
> Cam an den Moppedpo und aufs Bein ausrichten...
> 
> ...



Bei meinem ersten video in fast jeder kurve, aber leider hört man das nicht.

Und ich muss irgendwo die flachen klebepads herbekommen.
Aber ich hab auchbleider stiefel wo keine schleifer dran sind, müssen bald neue her -.-


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juli 2013)

Muss man nicht unbedingt hören, haha!
Doe Cam schön auf den Fuß ausrichten... hehe.
Es gibt genug Beispiele dafür bei YT. 

Klebepads kannst du doch sicher irgendwo für deine Cam zu bestellen?
Mit nem Laden wirds da vlt schon schwerer.
Wir haben bei uns funsport.de um die Ecke (Berlin und Potsdam), der allerhand Zubehör dafür hat und auch andere Cams.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juli 2013)

Hab bisher nirgends diese pads gefunden.
Es gibt nur ein kombi pck aus 3 großen gebogenen und 2 kleinen geraden die ich brauche.

Ich denke ich schick da mal ne mail hin ob ich die auch einzeln haben kann


----------



## the.hai (8. Juli 2013)

@exx

hast du keine lenkerhalterung oder so zu der cam? sonst könnteste es ja mal an den haltegriffen des sozius probieren, sie zu befestigen. von da aus sollte man den fuss eigentlich sehen.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juli 2013)

Ne habe so eine halterung leider nicht.

Ich hätte die cam jetzt an die schwinge drangebaut, von da aus sollte man auch den fuß sehen können.
Nur ist da dann halt keine dämpfung. Nicht dass die cam da abfälkt bzw. Verrutscht ^^


----------



## the.hai (8. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ne habe so eine halterung leider nicht.
> 
> Ich hätte die cam jetzt an die schwinge drangebaut, von da aus sollte man auch den fuß sehen können.
> Nur ist da dann halt keine dämpfung. Nicht dass die cam da abfälkt bzw. Verrutscht ^^


 
so komplett ungefedert..hmmm...glaub nich, dass das so entspannt wird^^ wenn man guggt wie stark sich mein vorderes schutzblecht schon immer bewegt^^

Kamera sollte am besten oberhalb des dämpfers sitzen, baer versuch macht klug 

wenn die strasse natürlich spiegelglatt ist, dürfte es ja ausreichen.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juli 2013)

Die sauerländischen straßen sind eher ausgewiesene endurostrecken^^

Bin sogar schon fast ein paar mal  vom motorrad gefallen weil das einfach so extrem ist 

Aber ich muss mal gucken wie ich das am besten befestige.
Vielleicht auch weiter vorne an der seitenverkleidung sodass man auf die fußrasten blickt und, wenn man will, die kamera nach vorne ausrichten kann

Sorry für doppelpost aber per app kann ich keine bilder reineditieren.
Hier sieht man dass auf der linken seite der seitenständer geschliffen hat, und rechts der fußbremshebel.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juli 2013)

Oder das Mopped ist umgekippt! :---P


----------



## Rat Six (8. Juli 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Eine Neue hat vor 5 Jahren noch 150  gekostet, der Rest ist Arbeitslohn.



Naja, leider war das vor 5 Jahren, da würd ich nicht mal überlegen sondern hätte die Maschine schon in der Werkstatt. Mittlerweile kostet das Ding 250€ ohne Arbeit. Naja, morgen oder übermorgen geht die Duc in die Werkstatt, dann seh ich weiter.

PS: Wenn jetzt die Winterpause wäre, dann würde ich es auch selber machen. Im Moment ist leider keine Zeit dazu.


----------



## mülla1 (8. Juli 2013)

@exx:
Wird Zeit für nen anständigen Hangoff oder?  wie sieht denn dein reifen aus? Auch bin zur kante oder hast noch Platz?


----------



## >ExX< (9. Juli 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Oder das Mopped ist umgekippt! :---P


 
Ich glaube das kann ich ausschlißen 


mülla schrieb:


> @exx:
> Wird Zeit für nen anständigen Hangoff oder?  wie sieht denn dein reifen aus? Auch bin zur kante oder hast noch Platz?


 
Ich kann das leider nicht so genau sagen bis wie weit ich den Reifen zur Kante bringe, sind noch relativ neu die Reifen.
Aber denke schon dass die Reifen noch genug Reserven geben, nur die Maschine das verhindert 

Aber wie kann ich denn den Hang off am leichtesten lernen?  Learning by Doing und einfach rantasten und ausprobieren oder wie hast du das damals gemacht?


----------



## the.hai (9. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kann ich ausschlißen
> 
> 
> Ich kann das leider nicht so genau sagen bis wie weit ich den Reifen zur Kante bringe, sind noch relativ neu die Reifen.
> ...


 
klingt doof, aber youtube tutorials und how-to`s^^


----------



## >ExX< (9. Juli 2013)

habe mir gerade eins vom asphaltcowboy angeschaut 

morgen früh bin ich mit meinem bruder unterwegs, dann kann ich das ja mal versuchen auszuprobieren


----------



## the.hai (9. Juli 2013)

Cool, wir hab in dem thread den beginn der moppedkarriere gefeiert und bald das ende möge die cbf in frieden ruhen...

Sei vorsichtig und übertreibs nich, dir fehlts noch an praxis, vorallem im grenzbereich.

"richtig" schräglage hab ich mir erst nach mehreren jahren getraut.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Juli 2013)

haha 
Meinst du ich zersäge das ding?^^

Aber danke dass du dich um mich sorgst.
Ich werde das heute mal ganz leicht versuchen.

Man schreibt sich


----------



## T-Drive (9. Juli 2013)

Erfahrung ist wie Hubraum,... durch nichts zu ersetzen.

Nochn Spruch :

Zuerst geht einem das Talent aus, dann die Strasse.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Juli 2013)

Mir ist auch schon mal das talent ausgegangen


----------



## mülla1 (9. Juli 2013)

ach das ist eig nicht schwer.. nimm auf jeden fall mal ne strecke die du in- und auswendig kennst und dann fährste da mal lang. für den anfang such dir was aus wo die kurven nicht so extrem langsam sind (da kippt man schneller um ). und dann einfach mal den arsch raushalten. dann schleift auch so schnell nix mehr und du hast plötzlich wieder einen angststreifen 
war gestern übrigens wieder am diemelsee  hat wieder gummiwürstchen auf dem reifen gegeben


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> habe mir gerade eins vom asphaltcowboy angeschaut
> 
> morgen früh bin ich mit meinem bruder unterwegs, dann kann ich das ja mal versuchen auszuprobieren


Hahaha die Videos von dem kenne ich auch!


----------



## Heretic (9. Juli 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Erfahrung ist wie Hubraum,... durch nichts zu ersetzen.


 
Von leuten die sowas sagen halte ich nicht viel 

Ne im erst erfahrung ist toll und jeder soll viel davon haben aber ich hasse diese sprueche das erfahrung das wichrigste ist.
Dafuer sehe ich tagtaeglich zuviele idioten die "erfahrung" haben sollen und dennoch viel ******* bauen.


----------



## the.hai (9. Juli 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Von leuten die sowas sagen halte ich nicht viel
> 
> Ne im erst erfahrung ist toll und jeder soll viel davon haben aber ich hasse diese sprueche das erfahrung das wichrigste ist.
> Dafuer sehe ich tagtaeglich zuviele idioten die "erfahrung" haben sollen und dennoch viel ******* bauen.


 
Wer erfahrung hat, der weiß, welches risiko er eingeht in welcher situation. ein anfänger ist meist völlig überrascht. das ist wohl der knackpunkt der sache.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Juli 2013)

Sind hier eigentlich auch Simson-Fahrer unterwegs ?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Juli 2013)

Ex-Simson-Fahrer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Juli 2013)

Was denn für eine ? Und warum Ex ?


----------



## Heretic (9. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Wer erfahrung hat, der weiß, welches risiko er eingeht in welcher situation.



Das ist die Goldene Frage. Da brauchen wir ja nur beim Telefonieren beim Fahren anfangen.
Was bringt dir alle Erfarhung der Welt , wenn du unkonzentriert auf ne Kreuzung zufährst wo pötzlich ne Fahrrad Fahrer dir die Vorfahrt nimmt.

Und es gibt immer noch genug die sich über sowas 0 Gedanken machen. 

Keine Frage gibt auch andere



the.hai schrieb:


> ein anfänger ist meist völlig überrascht. das ist wohl der knackpunkt der sache.


 
Hehe da kenn ich auch einen der bekommt schon panik , wenn nur das schild "Fahrbahnverenung kommt"


----------



## mülla1 (9. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Sind hier eigentlich auch Simson-Fahrer unterwegs ?


 
Jap.. Aber auch ex  bin damals eine s51 gefahren.. Schönes teil und ich habs bereut sie verkauft zu haben.. :/


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Juli 2013)

Eine S51 ist aber auch geil 
Habe mal ein Bild von meiner hochgeladen


----------



## computertod (9. Juli 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Schönes teil und ich habs bereut sie verkauft zu haben.. :/


 
genau deshalb verkauft man sowas auch nicht, ich z.b. würde auch eher mein Auto und mein Motorrad verkaufen als das ich meine Zündapp hergebe 
andererseits ist halt bei den meisten das 'Problem', dass die Teile nur rumstehen sobald sie Auto, bzw. was größeres fahren dürfen...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was denn für eine ? Und warum Ex ?


 S53 und "höher gelegt".
Wirkte schon fast wie ein "großes Mopped" und sah aus wie eine kleine Enduro. 
Das gepflege Stück wanderte dann letztes Jahr aber in ebay Kleinanziegen und ging für 700 € weg. 
Ein kleener 16-jähriger ausm tiefsten Wessiland hat die dann gekauft: 
Foto kann ich auch mal raussuchen.
Gehörte aber nicht mir.
Ist meine andere Hälfte vorrangig gefahren.
Ich war weniger vernarrt in das Ding, aber Spaß hat die gemacht inkl. Asphaltrutschererfahrung...


----------



## -angeldust- (9. Juli 2013)

1. war es 0,00 dein mopped und 
2. sag nix gegen meine region. tiefes wessiland.... pah! :p


----------



## the.hai (9. Juli 2013)

S50 B1 mit komplett Umbau  noch in meinem Besitz wird aber bald meinem Cousin vermacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Juli 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> 2. sag nix gegen meine region. tiefes wessiland.... pah! :p


hahaha, das konntest du dir nicht verkneifen, wa? 
Ich finds halt lustich... die Ossimöhre wurde 700 km ins Wessiland verschifft... köstlich. 
Obs dort auch Simsonersatzteileläden gibt? ^^


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2013)

Von den "Möhren" fahren hier mehr rum als du glaubst. Gibt ja keine Mokicks mehr von Kreidler, Zündap und Co.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Juli 2013)

Und schafft 70 km/h! 
(quält isch zwar ab 60 hoch, aber immerhin!)
Die ollen Roller heutzutage habe ja nix drauf, bzw. dürfen offiziell nur 45, oder? ^^


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2013)

Roller, da sagste was ... Die bei uns hier im Ort sind fast alle frisiert, manche echt nervend laut und nicht schneller als normal 

Sicher gibts neben den kleinen (25km/h) auch die Mokick-Klasse bis 45/50 km/h und Kleinkraftroller bis 80km/h.
Frisiert sind die Plastikklo's relativ schnell über die Blackbox, Riemenscheibe oder Wandler.

Irrtümer vorbehalten, so genau will ich das gar nicht wissen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Juli 2013)

Was ist das da eigentlich für ein hübscher Hintern bei deinem Avatar?
Dein Mopped? 
Was is das für eine?


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2013)

Ducati 1198 S


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Juli 2013)

Oha da hat aber einer Kohle... 
Hübsch hübsch...

Edit: die hier find ich zum niederknien sexy. 
-> http://www.ducati.de/bikes/streetfighter/848/tech_spec.do


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juli 2013)

Neinnein die panigale ist viel sexier


----------



## apostoli (10. Juli 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Edit: die hier find ich zum niederknien sexy.
> -> http://www.ducati.de/bikes/streetfighter/848/tech_spec.do



Die sieht ja fast so aus wie meine... Der Rahmen der Duc sieht ja aus wie ein Klettergerüst


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Neinnein die panigale ist viel sexier




Da kann man nicht widersprechen.


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Da kann man nicht widersprechen.


 
DOCH 

Wenn ich mich schnell entscheiden müsste, wäre meine Wahl die Diavel in blau 

Bis auf den "Not"-Kennzeichenhalter mit Schutzblechattrappe, das ist leider völlig daneben gegangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2013)

Ziemlich lang und breit die Diavel. Durch den für eine Duc großen Nachlauf nichts für enge Kurven/Kehren/Serpentinen

Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ziemlich lang und breit die Diavel.
> 
> Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden


 
HEHE, joa zum glück ich meine, die panigale sieht gut aus, aber wenn die auch nur so groß geschnitten ist, wie R1, fireblade und co, dann brauch ich mit meinen 1,9m mir da keinen Buckel holen.

Man unterscheide zwischen "sieht gut aus", "gefällt mir persönlich" und "wäre was für mich". die Panigale ist ersteres, die streeetfighter s ist zweiteres und die diavel letzteres


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2013)

Gute Einschätzung 

Den Bückling mach ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juli 2013)

Alle so groß oder was?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Juli 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Die sieht ja fast so aus wie meine... Der Rahmen der Duc sieht ja aus wie ein Klettergerüst


Ja, aber wiegt um einges weniger.... ich meine die mal in schwarz gesehen zu haben... hmmm. 
Oder es war die große, kA.
Naggisch find ich irgendwie sexier!
Ja zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. 

Stimmt zwischen "optisch lecker" und "fährt sich genial" liegen sicher oft Welten...


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Alle so groß oder was?



Ich nich, 176cm, mags aber nicht mehr so sportlich. Superbikelenker statt Stummel


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich nich, 176cm, mags aber nicht mehr so sportlich. Superbikelenker statt Stummel


 
Ja, als Jockey kann man sich das Motorrad ja aussuchen, das muss schön sein. Es gibt wenige Motorräder, die gleich ab Werk für 1,8m aufwärts gut sind. Bei meiner musste ich ja auch ne größe Scheibe ranballern.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Juli 2013)

Größere Scheibe? Hmm?



T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich nich, 176cm, mags aber nicht mehr so sportlich. Superbikelenker statt Stummel


 Warum gibt es hier keinen "Like-Button"?


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2013)

Fahre meine Maschine auch mit superbikelenker anstatt mit Stummel. Aber bin am überlegen das wieder zu ändern. Eigentlich ist es mir wurscht, aber superbikelenker sieht so unsportlich aus


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Fahre meine Maschine auch mit superbikelenker anstatt mit Stummel. Aber bin am überlegen das wieder zu ändern. Eigentlich ist es mir wurscht, aber superbikelenker sieht so unsportlich aus


 
Dein Lenker an ner R1 sollte auch unter Strafe stehn!!!


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Dein Lenker an ner R1 sollte auch unter Strafe stehn!!!



 Stilbruch  ne Quatsch, aber bei dieser Leistung wär mir die Vorderhand zu leicht mit so einem Lenker, aber jeder wie es ihm guttut.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Juli 2013)

Nen SB-Lenker sieht irgendwie nur richtig gut an den nackten aus, finde ich, aber ich liebe das Handling seit dem Umbau bei mir. 
Vibriert nur leider tierisch bei 4.000-4.500... da Alu. 
Dabei habe ich extra schwere Enden gekauft...


----------



## moe (10. Juli 2013)

Bei mir vibriert der ganze Bock total, wenn ich Gas geb. Ich sollte endlich mal meine neue Kette rauf machen, die hier schon seit Januar rumliegt. Bei 70 kmh merkt man richtig die ungleiche Längung. Schlägt irgendwie so. 
Aber bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2013)

Der SBLenker sieht auch kacke aus an der R1  Daher möchte ich es ja wieder zurück bauen. Nur bisher hatte ich nie Lust dazu. Und neue Bremsleitungen müsste ich auch bestellen und ich habe diesen Monat schon soviel Geld ausgegeben 

Ich werde das Ganze einfach mal in Angriff nehmen.


EDIT: So Stahlflexleitungen für Stummellenker sind bestellt. Und wenn es schon an die Bremsleitung geht, dann soll da auch endlich mal ein neuer Behälter für die Bremsflüssigkeit drauf. Habt ihr ein paar Tips oder läuft alles auf Rizoma hinaus?


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

Nächste woche geht meine cbf600s inne werkstatt wegen reifen und 12000er, werd mir dann mal für einen tag was grösseres mitnehmen.

Blade, cb1000r oder mal schauen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Nächste woche geht meine cbf600s inne werkstatt wegen reifen und 12000er, werd mir dann mal für einen tag was grösseres mitnehmen.
> 
> Blade, cb1000r oder mal schauen



Ich dachte du bist zu groß für die maschinen?


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bist zu groß für die maschinen?


 
zum kaufen ja, aber für ein paar stunden fahren wirds wohl gehen. muss ja mal abwechsung rein hier^^ nachhause laufen will ich ja auch nicht....

P.S.
ich arbeite neben dem studium in ner autovermietung, wenn ich nur die autos fahren würde, die ich mir selbst kaufen würde, haha da säße ich nur einmal im monat ma steuer^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> zum kaufen ja, aber für ein paar stunden fahren wirds wohl gehen. muss ja mal abwechsung rein hier^^ nachhause laufen will ich ja auch nicht....
> 
> P.S.
> ich arbeite neben dem studium in ner autovermietung, wenn ich nur die autos fahren würde, die ich mir selbst kaufen würde, haha da säße ich nur einmal im monat ma steuer^^



1,90 auf nem rennmopped das will ich sehen  sieht bestimmt lustig aus 
Aber probieren kann mans ja


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> 1,90 auf nem rennmopped das will ich sehen  sieht bestimmt lustig aus
> Aber probieren kann mans ja


 
Klar  hab ja schon die R1 und Blade hinter mir und weiß worauf ich mich einlasse. Mal sehn ich tendier lieber zu was nacktem mit bischen mehr Bumms, mal schauen  is ja noch ne Woche und ich muss erstmal rauskriegen, was sie grad an vorführern da haben.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Juli 2013)

Ich war heute im Polo Shop in Dortmund und habe mir Kettenspray in der 750ml dose gekauft, nen drehmomentschlüssel mit genommen und schonmal nen paar rennstiefel angeschaut, schön mit schleifern^^

achja, hang off habe ich auch versucht, hat auch theoretisch geklappt, nur schneller war ich jetzt nicht dadurch, ist mir noch ziemlich befremdlich mich quasi neben die maschine zu hängen.
muss wohl doch ne supermoto zum drücken her


----------



## T-Drive (11. Juli 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> EDIT: So Stahlflexleitungen für Stummellenker sind bestellt. Und wenn es schon an die Bremsleitung geht, dann soll da auch endlich mal ein neuer Behälter für die Bremsflüssigkeit drauf. Habt ihr ein paar Tips oder läuft alles auf Rizoma hinaus?



GSG Bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter für Yamaha YZF R1 Bj.09- vordere Bremsanlage - NICE-BIKES SHOP


Etwa gleiche Preislage wie Rizoma, aber m.M. nach schöner. Hab vlt. nicht alle CT027 Rizoma gefunden

@ExX

Zurückverlegte Fussrasten, Hauptständer weg, Fahrwerk auf "sportlichste", also härteste für dein Gewicht, Einstellung.
Bringt schon a bissl was.

Hang off ist nur eine Möglichkeit eine Kurve schneller zu fahren als es die Schräglagenfreiheit deines Motorrades zulässt.
Also um den Grenzbereich deiner Maschine zu erweitern.
Ist ja Klar, ne ? Automatisch schneller wirst du dadurch nicht

Noch ein Spruch, schon ziemlich alt, stammt aus Zeiten wo die Japanischen Mopeds z.T. übelste Fahrwerke hatten(CB750Four/Z900)
Fahrwerksschwächen werden durch fahrerisches Können ausgeglichen.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Juli 2013)

Hmmm ok 

Vllt versuch ichs dann erst nur mit nem leichten hang off und taste mich langsam ran.

Kann man denn den fußbremshebel einfavh so austauschen?


----------



## T-Drive (11. Juli 2013)

Die s.g. zurückverlegten Fussrasten bestehen aus ebent den Rasten, Brems- Schalthebel und die Anbauplatten auf denen je nach Hersteller die Rasten noch versetzt werden können. Also ein System das passen und nat. eingetragen werden muss.

YAMAHA FZ 1 RN16 2006 - 2007 - NICE-BIKES SHOP

Hier ein Beispiel. Für dein Moped gibts auch passende. Bei Tante Louis&Co. Drauf achten wieviel höher du kommst.

Kann man denn den fußbremshebel einfavh so austauschen?
Den Originalen kannst du natürlich nur durch einen neuen Originalen ersetzen.


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (11. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Klar  hab ja schon die R1 und Blade hinter mir und weiß worauf ich mich einlasse. Mal sehn ich tendier lieber zu was nacktem mit bischen mehr Bumms, mal schauen  is ja noch ne Woche und ich muss erstmal rauskriegen, was sie grad an vorführern da haben.



Gibt nix besseres wie ne r1 

Dann nimm die Suzuki b-King wenn du was nacktes und mit genug power ab Werk willst 

Oder die Yamaha Vmax


----------



## the.hai (11. Juli 2013)

NinjaZX6R_12 schrieb:


> Gibt nix besseres wie ne r1
> 
> Dann nimm die Suzuki b-King wenn du was nacktes und mit genug power ab Werk willst
> 
> Oder die Yamaha Vmax



Die ausgewählten Modelle hat mein Honda-Händler ab nicht als Vorführer da^^ Es geht ja nicht ums kaufen, sondern als Ersatzfahrzeug solange meine inner Werkstatt ist


----------



## Metalic (11. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden weil ich in der letzten Zeit soviel Geld ausgegeben habe... 
Soll ich mir noch diesen Rizoma Behälter holen? Sind immerhin 110€ nur wegen der Optik. Lenkerenden brauch ich auch noch neue


----------



## T-Drive (11. Juli 2013)

Gefällt der von mir verlinkte gar nicht ? 69€


----------



## Metalic (11. Juli 2013)

Doch der gefällt mir auch, allerdings hab ich ne ältere R1 von 2005. Habe auf deiner Seite nur ab 2009 gefunden. Keine Ahnung ob das passt.


----------



## T-Drive (11. Juli 2013)

YZF R1 RN12 Bj. 04 - 05

Hier noch günstige. Auch nicht schlecht, werden auch im R1 Forum genannt.
Behälter und Deckel separat, also versch. Farben möglich.


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (11. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Die ausgewählten Modelle hat mein Honda-Händler ab nicht als Vorführer da^^ Es geht ja nicht ums kaufen, sondern als Ersatzfahrzeug solange meine inner Werkstatt ist



Oh Sorry xD

Bei Honda gefällt mir die neue 1000er hornet gut 

So ne Mischung aus der benelli TNT (Meine wenn ich mal keine Sportler mehr fahren kann xD) und der neue Kawa z1000


----------



## Metalic (11. Juli 2013)

Ninja, dein Name passt aber mal so gar nicht zu deinem Bild. Das wird mein nächstes Moped die Rn22 

Sry, ist die Rn19 oder? Auf jeden Fall gibts bei mir in 1-2 Jahren die Rn22!


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (11. Juli 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ninja, dein Name passt aber mal so gar nicht zu deinem Bild. Das wird mein nächstes Moped die Rn22
> 
> Sry, ist die Rn19 oder? Auf jeden Fall gibts bei mir in 1-2 Jahren die Rn22!



Doch passt wunderbar weil ich davor die 636c Gefahren bin....deswegen auch 12 am Ende

Gefällt mir der neue hubsound (noch) nicht...und auch des Design spricht mich (noch?!) nicht an

N Kollege hat die 

Ich muss irgendwo mal die RSV4 fahren....die is vom design her Wahnsinn finde ich! :thumbsup:


----------



## computertod (12. Juli 2013)

so, was sagen die Angststreifenspezialisten? 
falls mans nicht erkennt: ist abgefahren bis zur Profilkante, bis zur Außenkante ist noch etwas weniger als 1cm platz und der Reifen hat jetzt 2 Tankfüllungen (~500km) runter


----------



## mülla1 (12. Juli 2013)

Ja das sieht doch schonmal ganz ordentlich aus  was ist das für nen reifen? 

Ach und Btw?! Was hast du mit deiner maschine gemacht??? Bist mit der übern Acker gefahren?


----------



## computertod (12. Juli 2013)

Das is n Bridgestone BT45 
Falls du den Dreck aufm reifen meinst: ich hab in unserem Hof 5m Schotter und der Boden in der Werkstatt ist auch nicht der sauberste 
Falls du den Dreck an der Felge meinst: Bremsstaub, Bremsstaub, Bremsstaub 
Zu 75% alles noch vom Vorbesitzer und richtig schön reingefressen in die felge 

€: und übrigens ist bis jetzt weder Fußraste, Knie noch sonst irgendwas aufgegangen^^


----------



## T-Drive (12. Juli 2013)

So siehts auch bei meinem Reisedampfer aus. Anschlag Hauptständer


----------



## Metalic (13. Juli 2013)

Gestern das erste Mal unfreiwillig mit der Yamaha bei >100km/h gedriftet 

War auf dem Weg zum Motorradtreffen und fuhr ne Landstraße entlang. Vor mir ein älterer Transporter von der Feuerwehr und davor ein alter Opel mit Opa am Steuer. Die Straßen war schnurgerade und von vorne kam nichts. Feuerwehr blinkt und setzt zum überholen an. Ich war noch ein ganzes Stück dahinter. Ich glaube der Transporter hat mit 0,5 km/h mehr als der Opel überholt, zumindest ist er ewig lange neben dem Opel auf der linken Spur gewesen. 
Bin dann etwas ungeduldig geworden und dachte, dass das "Überholmanöver" von der Feuerwehr bald mal beendet sein sollte und er wieder rechts vor dem Opel einschert. Daher habe ich zügig aufgeschlossen und habe schon Gas gegeben um dann beide zu überholen.

Womit man dann aber nicht rechnet, dass der Feuerwehrwagen auf der linken Spur voll in die Eisen geht... Und ich nurnoch ein paar Meter dahinter... 
Zumindest greifen meine Bremsen im Notfall gut. ABS fehlte mir auch nicht. Hinterrad blockierte zwar bei ordentlicher Fahrt und stellte sich leicht quer... Aber ein wenig Adrenalin ist gut so zwischendurch. Schläft man nicht ein


----------



## STSLeon (13. Juli 2013)

Lieber Adrenalin im Blut als im Transporter parken  Verstehe manche Fahrer auch nicht, die überholen müssen, obwohl sie keine 5km/h schneller sind. 

Hatte ein ähnliches Erlebnis auf der Autobahn. Da hat bergauf (!) ein Transit versucht einen Porsche zu überholen und ich bin von hinten mit > 200 hm/h angekommen.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Juli 2013)

Was ich immer hasse ist, wenn ich auf der überholspur bin mit 180 oder 190 (auto) und irgendwer dann mit 100 nach links zieht.

Um dann mit nem vollbesetzten 100ps gold wieder auf geschwindigkeit zu kommen ist nicht so einfach.
Dann sind welche hintereinem die schneller beschleunigen können, aber ich weiß dass ich eh wieder hinter denen draufhängen würde weil ich schneller fahre als die


----------



## the.hai (13. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Was ich immer hasse ist, wenn ich auf der überholspur bin mit 180 oder 190 (auto) und irgendwer dann mit 100 nach links zieht.
> 
> Um dann mit nem vollbesetzten 100ps gold wieder auf geschwindigkeit zu kommen ist nicht so einfach.
> Dann sind welche hintereinem die schneller beschleunigen können, aber ich weiß dass ich eh wieder hinter denen draufhängen würde weil ich schneller fahre als die


 
Is mir einmal mit nem mietwagen passiert 

kommste auf der linken mit 260km/h an (jaguar xkr ) und dann zieht son hundefänger mit 130 auch auf meine spur. vollbremsung und ABS party auf allen rädern. man hat schön gemerkt wie jedes rad mal kurz rutschen wollte


Beim motorrad hat honda mit dem ABS nen guten job gemacht, aber bei hohen geschwindigkeit merkt man leider immer, wie schlecht ein motorrad im vergleich zu nem auto verzögern kann.


P.S. komme grad von ner kleinen tour mitm kumpel wieder...knappe 11gb filmmaterial, aber war recht eintönig, weil er noch anfänger ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. Juli 2013)

Ah hahaha jetzt gehts hier schon mitm dem Angstreifenvergleich los, Ja? 
Jetzt interessiert mich noch eins:
Wofür macht ihr das?:
1. für euer Ego
2. weils Spaß macht den Gummi auszureizen und sich zu "verbessern"
3. zum ähm... "Gummivergleich mit Freunden
4. oder eigene Erklärung 

Ich verabschiede mich dann schonmal.
Montag geht es dann langsam Richtung Alpen. (jippi!) 
- 10 Tage on the road - rrrrrroar!


----------



## computertod (14. Juli 2013)

Ich schaffs anscheinend immer wieder ne Diskussion loszutreten, war ja mit dem Porsche auch schon so^^
Aber @Kaki, ich wollte zumindest keinen Schwanzvergleich anfangen


----------



## the.hai (14. Juli 2013)

Ich fahrt ne CBF600S mit ABS....

fürn schwanzvergleich hätte ich mir was altes mit viel Bumms gekauft und nicht soviel WERT auf eine Neumaschine gelegt 


Mir ist heute bei meinen Strassen hier aufgefallen, kaum angststreifenbefahrung möglich.... entweder geradeaus oder zu unübersichtlich um sie wirklich tief zulegen.
für die ortsansässigen:

stadtautobahn richtung waltersdorf, abfaahrt nehmen und in der weiten rechtskurve mit über 100sachen das ding zu boden knüppeln


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Juli 2013)

Als ob diese zwei langen Kurven bei der Abfahrt nicht bekannt wären... tss.....
Nur blöd, wenn man zu 90% mit 40 km/h fahrende 4-Radfahrer vor sich hat.... 



computertod schrieb:


> Ich schaffs anscheinend immer wieder ne Diskussion loszutreten, war ja mit dem Porsche auch schon so^^
> Aber @Kaki, ich wollte zumindest keinen Schwanzvergleich anfangen


Da könnte ich eh nicht mithalten, aber solang wir beim "Gummivergleich" bleiben passt das schon. 
Ich finde bei einigen sehr schönen, übersichtlichen Kreuzungen oder natürlich auch gut gemachten Kreisverkehren, kann man auch hier als Berlin/ Brandenburger das Möppi ab und zu mal schön runterdrücken.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juli 2013)

Sonntagmorgens um 5:15 on ? 

Hier wird doch kein Vergleich angestellt. Das Bild von computertod hat mich halt an dieses


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinnert, das dümpelt schon lange auf meiner Platte rum 

Wünsche trockene, Bullen- und Schrottfreie Tour


----------



## mülla1 (14. Juli 2013)

Warum ich das mit dem angststreifen mache? Keine Ahnung ich fahre die maschine so wie es mir spass macht und dann sieht der reifen halt so aus  
Aber nen bisschen schw...längenvergleich ist wohl immer dabei  aber gehört auch irgendwie dazu oder nicht?


----------



## Metalic (14. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich ist es mir auch wurscht, wieviel ich noch am Reifen "über" habe. Aber ich merke schon, dass ich mit der Zeit immer etwas weiter runter komme. Ich wohne hier leider in einer Gegend, in der die Straßen nun nicht unbedingt der Traum eines jeden Motorradfahrers sind. Oftmals liegt hier Dreck, Korn, Getreide, Heu etc. auf den Straßen und in den Kurven und das ist dann nicht ganz so dufte da in Schräglage drüber zu ballern.

Trotzdem erwische ich mich auch immer mal wieder beim nachschauen wieviel Kante ich denn noch habe 
Naja gut "2 Finger breit" ist die Kante schon noch am PiPo2CT.


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2013)

Mir isses auch wichtig, den Reifen gleichmäßig abzufahren. Dazu gehört ihn des öfteren mal bis zur Kante zu bewegen.
Meine letzten hab ich in meiner ersten Saison in der Mitte schön platt gefahren. Das wirkt sich nicht unbedingt positiv aufs Fahrverhalten aus. Wird dann einfach zu kipplig.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juli 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> ich fahre die maschine so wie es mir spass macht und dann sieht der reifen halt so aus


 
Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt


----------



## >ExX< (14. Juli 2013)

Und je mehr schräglage desto mehr spaß


----------



## apostoli (14. Juli 2013)

Wer von euch verbringt so seinen Abend ?  







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (14. Juli 2013)

apostoli schrieb:


> Wer von euch verbringt so seinen Abend ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann eher das hier  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=176467639196441


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2013)

Ich hab meine kleine ja schon echt gerne, aber dafür nehm ich lieber meine Freundin her. 
Die ist auch im Bett nicht ganz so ungelenkig wie Susi.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Juli 2013)

vor allem auch viel besseres handling wenn man 70 kilo unter sich hat, anstatt 220 unter einem


----------



## mülla1 (15. Juli 2013)

nanaaaaa das hat aber auch seine schattenseiten. vorallem die zickige gasannahme und die lastwechsel haben es in sich   dafür macht das gänge durchschalten umso mehr spaß 

oh mann.. ist montag oder?! 

wird zeit das ich mal wieder aufs mopped komm.. dieses blöde fieber ist endlich weg.. jetzt  kann es wieder losgehen..


----------



## >ExX< (15. Juli 2013)

Ich muss unbedingt mal sowas sumo mäßiges ausprobieren


----------



## moe (15. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> vor allem auch viel besseres handling wenn man 70 kilo unter sich hat, anstatt 220 unter einem


 
Und noch besser, wenn 70 statt 220 Kilo *auf* einem liegen. 

Ich komm vlt doch recht bald an die XT600, die bei Ommas Verwandschaft steht ran. Meine Eltern fahren am WE hoch und bringen die und noch nen XT500 Crossumbau mit, wenn der Preis stimmt. Ich bin schon so aufgeregt!  Sonntags isses vlt schon soweit, da kommen sie wieder. 
Wenn ich Bock und Kohle übrig hab, bau ich mir ne schöne SuMo draus. So ne Wald- und Wiesenmaschine hätte aber auch was. Ich brauch doch noch eine. Der Trend geht eh zum Drittmoped.


----------



## >ExX< (16. Juli 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Und noch besser, wenn 70 statt 220 Kilo *auf* einem liegen.


 
da haste wohl recht 

das ist echt top mit den maschinen, will auch noch eine haben, aber die blöde 48 PS regelung 
Aber das gute ist, ich habe 0% Angststreifen an meinen Reifen, endlich weg die dinger ;D


----------



## Metalic (16. Juli 2013)

Die XT600 war meine erste Maschine. Ich würde sie nun nicht unbedingt empfehlen, wenn du ins Gelände willst. Das Ding macht Spaß zu fahren, aber für die Größe ist die Gute viel zu schwer.


----------



## computertod (16. Juli 2013)

mal ne Frage: wenn ich mit meiner Mopete aufn Ring will steht ja in den Vorschriften, dass Motorradfahrer eine Komplette Schutzausrüstung tragen müssen, allerdings steht nirgends (oder hab ichs übersehen?) was sie unter Kompletter Schutzausrüstung verstehen und ob Leder vorgeschrieben ist?


----------



## >ExX< (16. Juli 2013)

Komplette schutzausrüstung würde ich sagen dass der komplette körper bedeckt sein muss.
Aber alle angaben ohne gewehr 

Lederkombi braucht man nicht denk.ich mal


----------



## the.hai (16. Juli 2013)

so, gleich gehts zum cbf600s burnout 

mal sehn wie das video wird^^

und mein händler versprch mir ne 1000er leihmaschine für die zeit des reifenwechsels&120000er inspektion. mal sehn was es wird


----------



## T-Drive (16. Juli 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> mal ne Frage: wenn ich mit meiner Mopete aufn Ring will steht ja in den Vorschriften, dass Motorradfahrer eine Komplette Schutzausrüstung tragen müssen, allerdings steht nirgends (oder hab ichs übersehen?) was sie unter Kompletter Schutzausrüstung verstehen und ob Leder vorgeschrieben ist?


 
Vorgeschrieben vlt. nicht, aber sehr Empfehlenswert. Wenn du im Smoking(Textil) auf die Renne willst sollte der Anzug aber schon Hartschalen Protektoren an Knie, Schienbein, Ellbogen und Schultern haben, wegen Schürfing und so  Gescheite Handschuhe und Stiefel setz ich voraus.


----------



## the.hai (16. Juli 2013)

Tadaaaa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (16. Juli 2013)

Und denk dran, die meisten Rennstrecken haben mittlerweile auch db-Richtlinien. Wenn du da zu laut unterwegs bist, fliegste schneller vom Platz als du die Runde beenden kannst.


----------



## >ExX< (16. Juli 2013)

der reifen sieht aber noch fast wie neu aus auf dem bild, ausgenommen die burni fläche


----------



## the.hai (16. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> der reifen sieht aber noch fast wie neu aus auf dem bild, ausgenommen die burni fläche


 
12000km und drei kurze burnouts  war auch erstaunt, dass er danach nichtmal auf den 1mm dot runter war. naja fertig waren sie so oder so^^

Hab ne cbf1000F gekriegt, mal ne kleine runde drehn. die kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## computertod (16. Juli 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Und denk dran, die meisten Rennstrecken haben mittlerweile auch db-Richtlinien. Wenn du da zu laut unterwegs bist, fliegste schneller vom Platz als du die Runde beenden kannst.


 
das sollte kein Problem sein, hab noch die Originalanlage an meiner Kawa 
wobei mir da auch schon n paar gesagt haben das das nicht gerade die leiseste ist^^


----------



## moe (16. Juli 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Die XT600 war meine erste Maschine. Ich würde sie nun nicht unbedingt empfehlen, wenn du ins Gelände willst. Das Ding macht Spaß zu fahren, aber für die Größe ist die Gute viel zu schwer.


 
Gibts da nix unnötiges, was man abbauen kann? Verkleidung etc.?
Hattest du Straßen oder Geländereifen drauf? Wie ist das Fahrwerk eigentlich?


----------



## STSLeon (16. Juli 2013)

@ computertod:

Es gibt auch Veranstalter die Lederkombis + Rückenprotektor vorschreiben. Speer Racing z.b. 
In Textil auf der Renne abzufliegen, ist der totale Alptraum. Wenn man da ordentlich durchs Kiesbett rutscht, dann steht man ja nackt dar


----------



## Metalic (16. Juli 2013)

Du kannst sicherlich einiges abbauen, aber die Verkleidung gehört sicherlich nicht dazu. Das sind ein paar kleine Plastikteile die kaum ins Gewicht fallen. Ich hatte eine XT von 91. Die erste Maschine mit E-Starter. Das wiegt natürlich auch wieder. Der meiste schwere Kram muss ja dran bleiben wenn du auf öffentliche Straßen willst. Ansonsten würde ich eine andere MAschine nehmen wenn du einen Vollcrosser für das Gelände willst. Bei meiner XT hatte ich das Gefühl, dass es eine Straßenmaschine ist mit Cross-Optik. Die Serienfederung ist auch nicht für das Gelände gemacht.

Zum Schluss hatte ich reine Straßenreifen drauf.


----------



## moe (16. Juli 2013)

Das ist auch eine mit E-Starter.
Viel anderes steht halt nicht zur Wahl. Wenn, dann ein XT500 Crossumbau. Punkt ist halt, dass ich da so billig dran komm. Aber ich wollte damit eigentlich schon auf die Straße. Ich weiß auch gar nicht, in welchem Zustand die sich befindet, geschweige denn, ob se überhaupt läuft. Die Armaturen sind abgebaut, ich denk mal da wird schon der erste Wurm drin sein. Angemeldet ist sie wohl noch, allerdings hat die schon seit längerem keinen TÜV mehr. Wie lange genau weiß ich auch nicht. Wenn ich die nicht für günstiges Geld straßentauglich bekomm, reiß ich alles ab, was dafür nicht nötig ist, kürz den Rahmen hinten und mach ne Cross draus.
Geländereifen sind wohl noch drauf, allerdings haben die schon Risse, wenn ich das beim letzten Mal richtig gesehen hab. Falls die sich da echt so schlecht anstellt, kommen Straßenreifen drauf und ich bau mir da was SuMo artiges draus.

Wie ist die eigentlich gedrosselt, falls das der Fall sein sollte?


----------



## computertod (16. Juli 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @ computertod:
> 
> Es gibt auch Veranstalter die Lederkombis + Rückenprotektor vorschreiben. Speer Racing z.b.
> In Textil auf der Renne abzufliegen, ist der totale Alptraum. Wenn man da ordentlich durchs Kiesbett rutscht, dann steht man ja nackt dar


 
ja, war ja auch nur ne Frage, hab ja nicht gesagt das ich das wirklich (in absehbarer Zeit) vorhätte


----------



## Metalic (16. Juli 2013)

Die wird über den Aunsaugstutzen gedrosselt. Einer von Beiden wird etwas schmaler gemacht mit der Drossel.


Edit. Also wenn sie in dem Zustand ist wie du ihn beschreibst, wirst du noch etwas Geld reinstecken müssen um sie TÜVtauglich hinzubekommen. Ne vernünftige XT mit TÜV gibts für um die 1500€.
Ersatzteile habe ich immer bei Kedo bestellt.

Das hier war übrigens meine Maschine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (16. Juli 2013)

Gut zu wissen. So wie ich den Vorbesitzer kenne (/kannte), ist da aber eh keine mehr drin, wenn je eine drin war.


----------



## PrincePaul (17. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich hab mich in ne KTM Duke 690 2013 verguckt, da ich aber noch keine Zeit hatte zum Händler zu düsen wollte ich mal kurz hier fragen ob jemand so eine schon gefahren ist bei einer Körpergröße von so
~ 1,95m.
Hab nämlich das blöde Gefühl das die mir zu klein ist


----------



## Metalic (17. Juli 2013)

Warte auf mülla. Der fährt so eine.


----------



## PrincePaul (17. Juli 2013)

Cool Danke weiß ich ja wem ich nachher mal ne PN schreiben kann xD


----------



## Metalic (17. Juli 2013)

Die ktm duke wäre auch meine wunschmaschine gewesen wenn ich nicht ein gutes Angebot bekommen hätte. Hatte mir dann aber die superduke gegönnt. Oder in Herbst die 1300er duke


----------



## PrincePaul (17. Juli 2013)

Fürn Anfang sollte mir die Reichen xD vorallem finde ich die vom aussehen noch echt am besten
davon mal abgesehen wies vonner größe aussieht muss ich mir nochmal angucken was jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen der normalen Duke 690 und der Duke 690 R ist bis auf die 2 PS hab ich da beim groben überfliegen nix gesehen und dafür gleich so viel Aufpreis.... mhhh


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juli 2013)

Sieh mal hierDie Unterschiede zur Standard-Duke. - Motorradtests - KTM 690 Duke R im Test - MOTORRAD die 2 PS kommen vom Auspuff.
Voll einstellbares Fahrwerk, Brembo Monoblock und ABS sind nur ein Teil der Features gegenüber der Standard.


----------



## apostoli (17. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Dann eher das hier  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=176467639196441


 
Hahahahaha das ist ja mal geil...


----------



## STSLeon (17. Juli 2013)

Duke 690 ist geil. BMX Bike mit Motor und sie macht trotz ABS Stoppies


----------



## mülla1 (17. Juli 2013)

Wobei die duke 3, also das Vorgänger Modell eigentlich als besser gilt. Motor ist schärfer am Gas und die verbauten Komponenten sind besser. Zumindest ab Serie. Bei der neuen isses ja so das es zwei Varianten gibt. 
Ich bin beide schon gefahren. Unter anderem auch die duke 3 im stage 2 Kit. Also mit scharfen Nockenwellen und acra komplettanlage. Das Teil ging ab wie ne Rakete, aber für die Strasse nicht wirklich geeignet


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juli 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> ..., aber für die Strasse nicht wirklich geeignet


 
Na, so wie die bei uns im Schwarzwald rumschwirren, könnt ich das nicht behaupten


----------



## PrincePaul (17. Juli 2013)

Nächste Woche steht KTM im Terminplan xD
und dann schaun wa mal
ABS haben die übrigends beide, also so wie ich das sehe sinds hauptsächlich Powerparts die an der R schon Serie sind und die einstellbare Gabel
müsste man mal durchrechnen ob sich das lohnt...


----------



## the.hai (17. Juli 2013)

So, hab heute die cbf1000f wieder abgegeben.

Insgesamt muss ich sagen, schönes bike, aber nichts für mich. die haben einfach das ganze setup wesentlich sportlicher gestaltet, die federung hat nichtsmehr mit der alten cbf zu tun. aber der motor ist klasse, schön elastisch mit durchzug von wenig bis hochtourig (1000er halt  )
das getriebe muss auch von der renne geklaut sein, den über 170sachen im 2. gang war mir neu für ne cbf^^ 
und optisch gibs auch so ein paar dinge, die mir "früher" besser gefielen:
- scheibe ist mit abstandwinkel montiert, sieht vom cockpit doof aus
- zu schmales heck
- und nen auspuff, der hässlicher kaum geht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juli 2013)

170 im 2ten gang?


----------



## mülla1 (18. Juli 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Na, so wie die bei uns im Schwarzwald rumschwirren, könnt ich das nicht behaupten


 
Das war auf das stage 2 Kit bezogen  die dukes an sich sind für enge Kurve und passstrassen das beste was du bekommen kannst  
Die duke mit dem tuning Kit bin ich auf einer größeren kartbahn gefahren.. Da machte die echt bock. Aber ich glaube für die Landstraße wäre sie zu unausgeglichen. Die kennt ja nur 0 und 1. entweder ganz auf oder ganz zu


----------



## T-Drive (19. Juli 2013)

Auf der Roten Lache haben mich schon viele Dukes verblasen, mit und ohne Stage2 Kit. Auf dem Parkplatz nach dem Hotel in Bermersbach erfährt man so manches


----------



## mülla1 (19. Juli 2013)

Joooo ganz schön flott die Biester  
Die Strecke sieht geilo aus. Leider nur zu weit weg von mir 

War heute erstmal mit dem Herrn ExX unterwegs 
Schöne flotte runde um den kahlen asten. Reifen sah wieder ziemlich erbärmlich aus. Wo wir nachher allerdings her gefahren sind keine Ahnung  die Kennzeichen der Autos haben auf jeden Fall drei mal gewechselt


----------



## >ExX< (19. Juli 2013)

Jo, die karre von daniel bärt richtig übel und der sound.......

Wenn du willst kann ich dir die strecke bei google maps markieren


----------



## the.hai (20. Juli 2013)

Vergebt mir ich habe gesündigt und bin "fremdgefahren" 

Dabei ist mir eins aber mal böse aufgefallen. Ich habe 60PS Leistung 1,4L Hubraum und knappe 1,5t Gewicht mehr gehabt als meine CBF600S, aber das gleiche auf 100km verbaucht, allerdings in Diesel.


Was meint ihr zu der Thematik Motorad und Spritverbrauch? 
Meiner Meinung würden wir locker die Hälfte verbrauchen, wenn so ein großer Entwicklungsaufwand getrieben werden würde, wie in der PKW-Branche. Nur weil es ein Hobby ist, sollte man ja nicht total den Verbrauch außer Acht lassen oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (20. Juli 2013)

Die Hälfte glaube ich jetzt nicht, aber ein bisschen weniger wär schon drin.
Die Hersteller machen halt, was der Markt will und der will nunmal alles mögliche von bestem Fahrwerk, größter Leistung, bester Sicherheit usw.
Spritverbrauch steht an hinterer Stelle.
Motorradfahrn ist für mich fast nur Hobby, deswegen ist mir der Verbrauch ziemlich egal.
Hauptsache das Verhältnis aus Verbrauch und Tankgröße ist so, dass ich über 200 km Reichweite habe.
Mit meinem 13 Liter Tank ist das gegeben.
Mein Motorrad hab ich auf jedenfall nicht nach dem Verbauch ausgesucht.
Wenn man das Motorrad für den Weg zur Arbeit braucht und wenig verbrauchen will, dann muss man sich ne BMW kaufen, die haben genug Entwicklungsarbeit in den Bereich gesteckt.
Aber will ich das? Nö


----------



## Heretic (20. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube auch , dass das zweischneidig ist.

Wenn man dem ADAC glaubt,  stimmen viele Herstellerangaben bei autos auch nicht 100%ig. 
Ich persöhnlich glaube das teils auch. Den mein Clio verbraucht auch ca 1 Liter mehr als er sollte.
Ich fahre eigendlich recht passabel.

Ich denke da auch mal das viele Hersteller die angaben unter unrealistischen bedingungen testen (genau 50kmh auf Gerade strecke ohne bremsen usw)
Der Boardcomputer soll auch nicht so genau sein.

Ich denke irgendwo sind da auch Pyhsikalische Grenzen erreicht. Mehr als 100% effiziens geht halt net.
Und du brauchst halt eine Gewisse Litert zahl um xy Tonnen zu bewegen...

Auf der anderen Seite kann man ja auch mit nem Moped recht sparsam fahren. Ich fahre viel umd zur Schule zu kommen oder zum Sport usw.
Da geb ich halt kein Gas und da schaff ich es auch recht wenig zu verbrauchen.

Nicht zu vergessen. Beim Motorrad fährt man ja häufig auch im hochen drehzahl bereich um power zu haben. Alleine das braucht ja schon einiges.

desweiteren kann man in autos auch technolgien verwenden die beim Motorrad recht schwer zu handhaben sind bzw nicht auf soviel zustimmung treffen würden.
Z.B start/stop automatik .... 

Und Letztendlich interessiert kaum jemand der Verbrauch bei Motorrädern..

Fazit; mMn hängt der Motorrad sektor zwar hinterher . Aber nicht soviel wie man glaubt...


----------



## the.hai (20. Juli 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Fazit; mMn hängt der Motorrad sektor zwar hinterher . Aber nicht soviel wie man glaubt...


 
Ich bin den Golf ähnlich gefahren wie meine Honda. Natürlich vom Verhältnis her gesehen. 700km bunte Mischung (Stadt, Landstrasse und 210 auf der Autobahn) führten zu 5,1L/100km Testverbrauch.

Natürlich ist VW ganz vorne dabei, was Spritsparen angeht. Bin ja auch schon nen Range Rover 5L V8 gefahren, der hatte sich bei "Honda-ähnlicher" Fahrweise seine 25l/100km genehmigt. Das war mir noch verständlich durch 510PS und die Kühlschrankform, geschweige dem Gewicht^^
(mit tempomat und 100km/h auf der stadtautobahn lag der momentanverbauch schon bei 15-20l/100km)


Richtig krass wirds ja erst, wenn man sich mal die Roller betrachtet^^ 2-3l auf 100km bei nichtmal 5PS? da muss mehr gehn, sorry.

natürlich bleibts ein Hobby und ob ich 5l oder 7l verbrauch, naja wayne. bei den mietautos ists mir auch egal, solange es spass macht. mir gings nur rein um die entwicklungshintergründe und den offensichtlichen großen rückstand m.M.

Erweitern wir die Frage mal:

"Was verbraucht eure so auf 100km?"
- gesittete Fahrweise?
- "lass knacken" Fahrweise?

CBF600S PC43
1. 5-6l
2. 7l-9l


----------



## computertod (20. Juli 2013)

hm, bei gesitteter Fahrweise braucht meine Kawa 5L und bei "lass knacken" 6,5L 
bei meiner Zündapp sinds 3,3L und 4L


----------



## the.hai (20. Juli 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> hm, bei gesitteter Fahrweise braucht meine Kawa 5L und bei "lass knacken" 6,5L
> bei meiner Zündapp sinds 3,3L und 4L


 
ich verlier hier die Übersicht  welche Kawa? außer apos z750 und exx seiner cbf600s pc38 kann ich mir nischts merken^^


----------



## computertod (20. Juli 2013)

Kawasaki GPZ 900R @ 34PS


----------



## Rat Six (20. Juli 2013)

Meine Monster braucht auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und nach Hause zwischen 4 und 4,5l. Wenns in die Berge geht, dann sinds bis zu 6,5l.
Ich denke das ist für ein 14 Jahre altes Mopped mit Vergaser ganz ok.
Fahrweise eigentlich ganz normal, 110-120 auf der Autobahn und 80-90 auf der Landstraße. Mehr willste hier bei uns auch nicht fahrn, denn wir haben richtige Strafen.


----------



## Metalic (20. Juli 2013)

Nutze die Yamaha fast täglich um zur Arbeit zu kommen und natürlich um danach Spaß mit ihr zu haben. Fahre daher oft Kurzstrecken was ja nun auch nicht so dolle ist. Habe es mit ihr aber bisher nicht durchgehalten auf 100km mal nur gesittet zu fahren. Soll nicht heißen dass ich fahre wie ne wilde Sau, aber wenn ich ne leere Landstraße vor mir habe geb ich auch mal Gas. Von daher... ich weiß nicht was ich auf 100km bei ruhiger Fahrweise brauche. Aber wenn ich mit ihr sportlich unterwegs bin, brauch ich schon meine 8l.


----------



## Heretic (20. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich bin den Golf ähnlich gefahren wie meine Honda. Natürlich vom Verhältnis her gesehen. 700km bunte Mischung (Stadt, Landstrasse und 210 auf der Autobahn) führten zu 5,1L/100km Testverbrauch.


 
Sagt das der Boardcomputer oder nachgerechnet durch Tanken ?

Ich schaffs mit meiner gedrosselten Er-5 auf 4l (Einmal hab ich sogar auf ~3,3 geschafft sonst nie wieder )
meist liegt er aber bei so 5l , wenn ich gas gebe knapp 7l
(wennse umgebaut wird sich das bestimmt ändern ^^)

Macht das eigendlich einen unterschied ob kultivierter 4 Zylinder oder 2 Zylinder ?


----------



## the.hai (20. Juli 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Sagt das der Boardcomputer oder nachgerechnet durch Tanken ?


 
Boardcomputer sagte 5,1l/100km, ausgerechnet habe ich 5,4l/100km, aber ich gehe mal von aus, dass der vormieter nicht 5km vor abgabe getankt hatte, ich aber.....


----------



## mülla1 (21. Juli 2013)

Verbrauch der superduke pendelt sich im Moment noch ein. Nach dem ummappen hat sie sich knappe 8,5 Liter reingezogen  
Mitlerweile fahre ich sie auf nachgerechneten 7,9 Liter. Ist schon ziemlich hoch für nen Moped


----------



## apostoli (21. Juli 2013)

Meine verbraucht laut Spritmonitor, im Schnitt :


1) 5,4 l / 100 km 
2) bin ich nicht gefahren mit einer kompletten Füllung.

Wobei ich eigentlich immer mal etwas am Hahn drehe.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Juli 2013)

Meine Schwalbe KR51/1K mit neuem Vergaser, verbraucht jetzt so um die 3,5l pro 100km


----------



## moe (21. Juli 2013)

Schwer zu sagen, wenn frei ist, dreh ich immer am Röllchen. 
Normal braucht meine Bandit so 5l, wenn ich knacken lass, ca.7l.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Juli 2013)

Bin heute mit mehreren Leuten in der Nähe von Wiehl rumgefahren.
Die Gruppe "Kolbenfresser" bei facebook machen öfters sowas.

waren richtig viele gute Bikes da.
Hinterher sind noch 5 Supermoto Fahrer dazu gekommen.
Dauernd nur wheelie´s gemacht, und die sind gefahren wie sau 

sind dann hinterher zu ner richtigen heizerstrecke gefahren, bin da auch hergeheizt wie so nen bekloppter 

Aber 2 Leute sind die Strecke dicht aufeinander gefahren, und der erste wollte mitten in der strecke rechts auf nen Parkplatz fahren und der Hintermann hats nicht bemerkt und ist ihm hintern draufgerauscht.
Beide gestürzt, der Hintermann hatte ne Honda Hornet von 2007. Karre ist nach links gefallen und über die straße gerutscht. Halt schleifspuren und kratzer dran, sonst aber nix.

Der Vordermann hatte ne Triumph Street Triple R 675......2013.......2 Tage alt, keine 200 km gelaufen.
Ist gestürzt und auf der rechten seite unter ne Leitplanke gerutscht.
Kühler war undicht und total verzogen, Spiegel ab, Lampe ab, Schutzblech vorne zersplittert usw.
Und Kratzer halt.

Zum Glück ist den Fahrern nicht großartig was passiert, der eine hatte leichte Schulterschmerzen, dem anderen taten die Beine weh.
Bekannte haben dann beide Maschinen mit nem Anhänger abgeholt.


----------



## the.hai (22. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber 2 Leute sind die Strecke dicht aufeinander gefahren, und der erste wollte mitten in der strecke rechts auf nen Parkplatz fahren und der Hintermann hats nicht bemerkt und ist ihm hintern draufgerauscht.
> Beide gestürzt, der Hintermann hatte ne Honda Hornet von 2007. Karre ist nach links gefallen und über die straße gerutscht. Halt schleifspuren und kratzer dran, sonst aber nix.
> 
> Der Vordermann hatte ne Triumph Street Triple R 675......2013.......2 Tage alt, keine 200 km gelaufen.
> ...



Also "nur" kratzspuren kann ich bei der beschreibung garnicht glauben. Das verzieht sich doch alles so schnell, lenker etc.

Der Vordermann sollte fein raus sein, wenn der Hintermann nicht fähig ist den nötigen Sicherheitsabstand einzuhalten. Ich hab nichts gegen Rasen, sofern man andere ausm Schussfeld lässt.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Juli 2013)

Der hintermann mit der hornet hatte sturzpads an der maschine.
Zumindest ist keinem was aufgefallen an der gabel wegen irgendwelchen verziehungen.

Aber der vordermann hatte sogar seine gopro am laufen als das passiert ist


----------



## the.hai (22. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Der hintermann mit der hornet hatte sturzpads an der maschine.
> Zumindest ist keinem was aufgefallen an der gabel wegen irgendwelchen verziehungen.
> 
> Aber der vordermann hatte sogar seine gopro am laufen als das passiert ist


 
Sag mir mal nächstes mal bescheid  ich will eh nen neues mopped und neue kombi haben, da bietet sich sowas ja an und ich muss sie nich auf vollkasko in die allee schmeißen^^


----------



## >ExX< (22. Juli 2013)

Wegen der kaputten street triple?


----------



## the.hai (22. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wegen der kaputten street triple?


 
ne wegen den bekloppten die einem hinten rein jagen und mir dann mein mopped ersetzen


----------



## >ExX< (23. Juli 2013)

lass dich von nem auto umnieten, dann ist die maschine hoffentlich komplett hinüber und du bekommst nen neues


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2013)

Wer von euch hat Auto und Motorrad FS gleichzeitig gemacht?
WAS habt ihr gezahlt?


----------



## >ExX< (23. Juli 2013)

Ich habs leider nicht zusammen gemacht. Ging nicht weil ich fs mit 17 gemacht hab und man motorrad erst kurz vor 18 geht


----------



## the.hai (23. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> lass dich von nem auto umnieten, dann ist die maschine hoffentlich komplett hinüber und du bekommst nen neues



Ich wurde schon zweimal umgenietet, den wirtschaftlichen totalschaden kriegste bei nem 5000€ mopped schon sehr schnell hin.

Mit auto isses bloss immer so schmerzhaft 

Aber der sommer is ja noch lang...


----------



## >ExX< (23. Juli 2013)

Ja, viel zeit damit noch was passiert.
Aber immer gute fahrt


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich habs leider nicht zusammen gemacht. Ging nicht weil ich fs mit 17 gemacht hab und man motorrad erst kurz vor 18 geht


 
Ich mache das selbe und kanns gleichzeitig machen. Mir wurden 2400€ für beides veranschlagt


----------



## PrincePaul (23. Juli 2013)

Ja das istn guter Preis !!!
Ich hab ende letzten Jahres Moped einzelnt gemacht, hatte nur die Pflichtstunden keine extra Fahrstunden und mit allen Gebühren, Prüfungskosten etc war ich bei 1800€....
Auto habe ich damals auch mit 17 gemacht und da warens es 1200€.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich mache das selbe und kanns gleichzeitig machen. Mir wurden 2400€ für beides veranschlagt



Kostet halt 
Soweit ich weiß kann autoschein biszu 1,6-1,8 kosten zumindest hier wo ich wohne, ich hab auch mal vor beide gleichzeitig zu machen


----------



## the.hai (23. Juli 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Ja das istn guter Preis !!!
> Ich hab ende letzten Jahres Moped einzelnt gemacht, hatte nur die Pflichtstunden keine extra Fahrstunden und mit allen Gebühren, Prüfungskosten etc war ich bei 1800€....
> Auto habe ich damals auch mit 17 gemacht und da warens es 1200€.


 
Was habt ihr denn für Fahrschulen

Ich hab insgesamt für A1 und dann später A+B knapp über 2000€ bezahlt. Ok dazu habe ich aber vor dem A1 auch dauernd auf nem Firmengelände mit meiner Simme geübt. Für den A hatte ich auch schon die 2Jahre Praxis mit dem A1 und Autofahren konnte ich schon, seit dem ich als Kind immer in Dänemark war. (Ich rede jetzt von der Bedienung, natürlich ist im richtigen Verkehr noch viel zu lernen)

Aber ich sehe hier immer wieder Leute, die machen Motorradfahrschule und wissen bis zur ersten Fahrstunden nichteinmal wo Kupplung usw ist, das zeugt nich gerade von Interesse.....


----------



## Metalic (23. Juli 2013)

Habe mit 19 angefangen und beide Führerscheine zusammen gemacht. 1500€ hat mich der Spaß gekostet.


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2013)

Wo neht ihr die Preise her?! 1500 für beides.... Allein die Prüfung liegt hier in BaWü schon bei 490€....


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Juli 2013)

Also für den Autoführerschein habe ich hier (Karlsruhe) 1700€ bezahlt (B17), üblich sind hier so 1500€ bis 1800€.
Motorrad dann mit 18 hat 1300€ gekostet, aber nur, weil ich einmal durch die Praxis gefallen bin.
Sprich 3000€ für beides.

1500€ für beides kann ich ja kaum glauben. Sind da alle Kosten drin wie Vorstellungsgebühr und Anträge und so?


----------



## the.hai (23. Juli 2013)

Führerschein Kosten - Was kostet der Führerschein - Bundesländer Vergleich -

Da haste ne schöne aufstellung.

man muss nur in nem günstigen bundesland wohnen und ne gute fahrschule haben.

Ich wohne in Brandenburg und hab bei einer sehr günstigen Fahrschule gemacht, nicht das neueste Motorrad und nich das neueste Auto gehabt, aber dafür Preise zum niederknien  das dann noch mit dem minimum Satz an stunden und gut wars


----------



## Heretic (23. Juli 2013)

Naja kommt ja auch drauf an wie viele Stunden man macht usw.

Ich habe für beides zusammen ~ 2100 (kann auch 100 mehr gewesen sein /edit: so rechnung gefunden ^^ waren defenitiv unter 2100€) bezahlt.

Weil ich durch meine 2 Roller Führerscheine sofort mitm Motorrad fahren konnte hab ich alleine da nur das minimum an Stunden gemacht.

Mein Fahrlehrer war auch echt verdammt super (großes Lob an der Stelle mal).

Auto war ich auch irgendwie ne kleines Naturtalent oder hatte einfach glück k.a da bin ich auch einfach so mit der mindestzahl an stunden durchgerutscht.

In NRW kostet die Prüfung aber auch keine 490Euro.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo neht ihr die Preise her?! 1500 für beides.... Allein die Prüfung liegt hier in BaWü schon bei 490€....



In bayern vorallem hier in münchen ist es halt so 
Die preise nehm ich aus den fahrschulen


----------



## Metalic (23. Juli 2013)

Die 1500€ kamen auch nur zu Stande, weil ich den Besitzer der Fahrschule gut kannte und er einer war, der uns Festpreise gemacht hat obwohl das so nicht zulässig ist.


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2013)

Ich werd auch nur die mindestzahl an Stunden brauchen aber ich hab fast nen Schock bekommen.

Was wollen sie denn für einen Führerschein machen?
BF 17 und A2. Wo liege ich denn da Preislich?
Naja bei ca. 2100€, das schwankt je nach können.
Für beides?!
Nein, nur BF17!


----------



## Metalic (23. Juli 2013)

Sind teilweise schon echt frech die Preise. Ich bin froh so günstig davon gekommen zu sein. Habe für Motorrad auch nur 5 praxisstunden gebraucht. Dann meinte meine Lehrer :ab zur Prüfung


----------



## the.hai (23. Juli 2013)

Hab grad nen kumpel gefragt, der haate vor paar wochen seinen A_offen fertig. 24jahre alt mit direkteinstieg. Hat 1000€ gelöhnt, hat aber schon 6jahre simson erfahrung.


----------



## Rat Six (23. Juli 2013)

Wow, eure Fahrschulen haben schon einen kompletten Dachschaden. Ich hab für den A (unbeschränkt) mit ärztlichem Zeugnis 450€ gezahlt.


----------



## the.hai (23. Juli 2013)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Wow, eure Fahrschulen haben schon einen kompletten Dachschaden. Ich hab für den A (unbeschränkt) mit ärztlichem Zeugnis 450€ gezahlt.



Das kann ich nicht glauben, sorry. Ich rede von ner kompletten ausbildung, nicht von A beschränkt auf A offen. Alleine die pflichtstunden sind ja schon so teuer.

Es sei denn du hast die komplette ausbildung umsonst gekriegt...


----------



## seventyseven (23. Juli 2013)

Hab für meinen A damals etwas über 1,5 gezahlt (Ohne irgendwelche Vorkenntnisse außer Mofa  )

Waren 13h + 12 Sonderfahrten inklusive Tüv gebühren (Theo, Praxis) wobei man auch sagen muss das mein Fahrlehrer kompetent und ehrlich war (Selbst Leidenschaftlicher Motorrad Fahrer)


----------



## Rat Six (23. Juli 2013)

Den Autolappen hatte ich schon mit 18 gemacht und letztes Jahr dann mit 21 direkt den A unbeschränkt. Insgesamt hatte ich 6 Fahrstunden wobei im Anschluss an die sechste direkt die Prüfung erfolgt ist. 
Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie viel in Deutschland von den Fahrschulen kassiert wird. Ganz ehrlich, bei euch ist da gewaltig was schief gelaufen.

PS: Ausbildung? Naja, in einer Fahrschule lernt man ein paar Grundregeln, das wars. Fahren lernt man erst durch selbiges.


----------



## seventyseven (23. Juli 2013)

In 6h Motorrad fahren lernen kann nichts werden. Sonderfahrten hast du mit 450€ definitiv keine gehabt welche Pflicht sind. 

Da wurde wohl jemand um seine Ausbildung betrogen. 

Das sind die Fahrlehrer die genau auf sowas aus sind. Prüfung geschafft und nur 450€ bezahlt "Der muss ja Super sein" Gab's mal ne Super Doku im Fernsehen darüber.


----------



## the.hai (24. Juli 2013)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Den Autolappen hatte ich schon mit 18 gemacht und letztes Jahr dann mit 21 direkt den A unbeschränkt. Insgesamt hatte ich 6 Fahrstunden wobei im Anschluss an die sechste direkt die Prüfung erfolgt ist.
> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie viel in Deutschland von den Fahrschulen kassiert wird. Ganz ehrlich, bei euch ist da gewaltig was schief gelaufen.
> 
> PS: Ausbildung? Naja, in einer Fahrschule lernt man ein paar Grundregeln, das wars. Fahren lernt man erst durch selbiges.


 
Wie hast du voriges Jahr mit 21 Jahren A unbeschränkt gemacht? 

A unbeschränkt erlangte man entweder mit 25 direkt oder dadrunter automatisch mit 2Jahren Besitz des A beschränkt. 

Erst ab diesem Jahr ist der Direkteinstieg mit 24Jahren möglich. da du aber mittlerweile erst 22 sein dürftest und voriges Jahr den Führerschein gemacht hast, KANNST DU DEFINITIV NICHT A-unbeschränkt FAHREN!!!!


Bitte klär mich auf

Hier die neue Regelung:


> Klasse AMindestalter: 24 Jahre bei Direkterwerb
> Mindestalter: 20 Jahre bei Vorbesitz von A2
> Mindestens 2 Jahre Vorbesitz Klasse A2



und die bis anfang des Jahres geltende:
- mit 18jahre, dann zwei jahre 25kw gedrosselt
- direkteinstieg mit 25jahren ohne drosselung


----------



## Rat Six (24. Juli 2013)

Jo, jetzt ist es anderst. Bis zur neuen Regelung die jetzt in kraft ist, musste man hier in Italien nur 21 sein um den A zu machen. Auch gibt ws das ganze Gedöns mit Pflichtstunden bei uns nicht. Deshalb, nein ich wurde nicht betrogen, eher werdet ihr betrogen die über 1500€ für den Lappen abdrücken. Für die selbe Summe kann man bei uns den Lappen und einige Fahrsicherheitstrainings machen. Damit hat man dann wesentlich mehr gelernt als bei 10-20h Fahrschule.
PS: Ich kann dir gerne die FS-Karte zeigen wo mein A eingetragen ist.


----------



## mülla1 (24. Juli 2013)

Ach du kommst aus Italien?  ist ja auch eine etwas andere Nummer daunten oder? In Deutschland sind die Führerscheine vergleichsweise teuer.. Genauso wie Motorräder in der Schweiz Schweine teuer sind


----------



## Rat Six (24. Juli 2013)

Bisschen anderst schon, nur dass ein so enormer Unterschied besteht wundert mich immer wieder. Sind wir doch bei allem anderen wesentlich teurer.


----------



## the.hai (24. Juli 2013)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Jo, jetzt ist es anderst. Bis zur neuen Regelung die jetzt in kraft ist, musste man hier in Italien nur 21 sein um den A zu machen. Auch gibt ws das ganze Gedöns mit Pflichtstunden bei uns nicht. Deshalb, nein ich wurde nicht betrogen, eher werdet ihr betrogen die über 1500€ für den Lappen abdrücken. Für die selbe Summe kann man bei uns den Lappen und einige Fahrsicherheitstrainings machen. Damit hat man dann wesentlich mehr gelernt als bei 10-20h Fahrschule.
> PS: Ich kann dir gerne die FS-Karte zeigen wo mein A eingetragen ist.


 
na du bist ja ne wurst

das du in italien wohnst, hätte man im ersten post erwähnen können, nicht im 100000ten

P.S. Lieber Pflichtstunden als optionale Trainings. Wer keine Kohle hat, macht ja nur das mindeste und kann kaum unfallfrei geradeaus fahren. Eine richtige Ausbildung ist definitiv nicht zu verachten und bringt auch schon gut was, wenn auch die Praxis noch mehr schult.

Schau dir doch die Rollerfahrer an. Die düfen das mit ihrem Autoführerschein fahren, haben aber in Grenzsituationen enorme Probleme oder ledern sich, weil sie kaum Ahnung von der Fahrphysik haben. Da wäre eine Zweiradausbildung mal sowas von notwendig.


----------



## PrincePaul (24. Juli 2013)

Gestern beim KTM Händler gewesen 

Also die Duke 690 sieht ja mal mega geil aus, in echt noch besser als auf den Fotos, zumal der Händler auch nen kurzen Kennzeichenhalter und kleine Blinker angebaut hatte.
und sitzten lässt sich das dadrauf auch mit 1,95m.

Problem ist jetzt nur kein Händler in meiner Umgebung kann mir ne gedrosselte zum Probefahren hinstellen...
manche haben sogar gar keine mehr dann kommt immer nur "Ausverkauft" genauso wie die R Version.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Juli 2013)

Totaler schwachsinn die schulung mit der fahrphysik.

Ich hab nur die normalen verkehrsregeln im unterricht gehabt und praxis.
Die schulung mit der fahrphysik hab ich nicht gemacht weil ich da keine zeit hatte. Der fahrlehrer hat nen auge zugedrückt sodass ich das nicht machen musste obwohl es pflicht ist.

Und ich finde dass wenn die leute das nicht selbst verstehen dann sollte man die aus dem straßenverkeher verbannen, zu unserer und derer sicherheit bzw. Blödheit


----------



## the.hai (24. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Totaler schwachsinn die schulung mit der fahrphysik.
> 
> Ich hab nur die normalen verkehrsregeln im unterricht gehabt und praxis.
> Die schulung mit der fahrphysik hab ich nicht gemacht weil ich da keine zeit hatte. Der fahrlehrer hat nen auge zugedrückt sodass ich das nicht machen musste obwohl es pflicht ist.
> ...


 
Welche "Fahrphysik-schulung" meinst du?

ich zielte darauf ab, dass man mit dem autoführerschein einfach roller fahren darf ohne es jemals gelernt zu haben. und wenn die dann in der kurve merken, dass sie zu schnell sind, daraufhin ne vollbremsung mit der vorderradbremse versuchen.......noch fragen?

oder einfach stumpf voll einlenken wie beim auto, ohne schräglage oder so^^ alles schon erlebt, leider. viele meiner kumpels meinten, dass son motorradführerschein quatsch ist, simme dürfen sie auch so fahren. ich hab nicht ihre unfallstatistik hier, aber sogut wie jeder hat sich zur anfangszeit lang gemacht. und diese "langmacher" wärren zu 99% nicht passiert, wenn sie ne zeirad ausbildung gehabt hätten.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Und ich finde dass wenn die  leute das nicht selbst verstehen dann sollte man die aus dem  straßenverkeher verbannen, zu unserer und derer sicherheit bzw. Blödheit



Wieviele leute haben keinen plan, von dem was sie im auto anstellen? alleine das geringste technische verständniss, was macht die kupplung usw..... traurig manchmal.

Da passt das  http://de.webfail.com/f8842d3cf8c


----------



## Schelmiii (24. Juli 2013)

@PrincePaul:
Den Händlern geht im Moment noch zu gut. Das Drosseln dauert keine 30 min, weil die übers Mapping einfach reingeladen wird.
Aber wenn eh alles ausverkauft ist, dann können sie es sich halt leisten, die kaufwilligen Kunden nicht fahren zu lassen.

@Führerscheingeschichte:
Von der ganzen Theorie halte ich nicht soviel, das vergesse ich nach paar Wochen eh wieder.
Aber das Lernen des richtigen Handlings mit dem Motorrad während der Fahrstunden fand ich sehr anspruchsvoll und hat am meisten gebracht.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das in allen Bundsländern genauso ist und ob es mittlerweile überhaupt noch so stattfindet, aber während meiner Prüfung konnte der Prüfer aus einer Auswahl verschiedener Aufgaben auswählen, die man durchführen musste.
Da war dann ne 8 fahren dabei, auf der Straße wenden ohne Fußabstellen, Notbremsung aus 50 km/h, mit Hindernissen, Slalom langsamer als Schrittgeschwindigkeit uns so weiter.
Und mit den Übungen hab ich richtig gelernt, wie man mit dem Motorrad umgeht.
Natürlich nur, was im Rahmen von 6 Fahrstunden, in denen ich das gemacht habe, lernen kann.
Viel lernt man später dann durch das Hinterherfahren von erfahrenen Fahrern.
Denn wenn mein Vordermann mit einem alten Bike schnell durch eine Kurve kommt, dann muss ich das doch auch schaffen.


----------



## PrincePaul (24. Juli 2013)

Drosseln ansich ist für die auch kein Problem, die Sache ist die, dass man ja auch nen neuen Fahrzeugschein bräuchte, da die ganzen Vorführmaschinen ja alle angemeldet sind....

Ende September bekommt der eine Händler wohl eine rein, die er mit "Roten Nummern" und dann auch gedrosselt mir zur Verfügung stellen kann.


----------



## the.hai (24. Juli 2013)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Denn wenn mein Vordermann mit einem alten Bike schnell durch eine Kurve kommt, dann muss ich das doch auch schaffen.


 
ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele fahrer das vor ihrem Krankenhausaufenthalt gedacht hatten


----------



## Schelmiii (24. Juli 2013)

Noch hats bei mir immer geklappt 
Meine 2 Stürze hab ich anders verursacht^^


----------



## >ExX< (25. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:
			
		

> Welche "Fahrphysik-schulung" meinst du?
> 
> ich zielte darauf ab, dass man mit dem autoführerschein einfach roller fahren darf ohne es jemals gelernt zu haben. und wenn die dann in der kurve merken, dass sie zu schnell sind, daraufhin ne vollbremsung mit der vorderradbremse versuchen.......noch fragen?
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht. Es gibt viel zu viele vollidioten auf den straßen.

Allerdings finde ich es halt logisch dass man bei voller fahrt mit dem roller nicht einfach den lenker rumschlägt, und wer nicht weis was blinker und kupplung so können bzw . Wie man das richtig benutzt.......

Aber wer solche aktionen mit nem roller verursacht, dem wünsche ich dass er extra hart auf dem boden landet 
Ich finde einfach dass sowas zum gesunden menschenverstand dazu gehört dass man sowas versteht.
Und wem es an IQ mangelt sollte gar nicht erst in den straßenverkehr.

Mit der fahrphysik schulung meinte ich halt in der fahrschule die schulung zur fahrphysik halt 
Aber ich war nicht leider nicht da und weis nicht was da als thema war.aber ich denke mal sowas wie aufstellkräfte wenn man in kurven bremst und dass man in kurven umkippt wenn man zu langsam ist

Sowas halt was selbstverständlich ist ^^


----------



## DOcean (25. Juli 2013)

laut einem Fahrlehrer haben "wir" derzeit ein anderes Problem was Unfälle mit Roller angeht....

Fahren ab 17!

Die 17-jährigen dürfen ja noch nicht alleine Auto fahren, aber alleine Roller fahren! Ohne jemals Fahrstunden auf dem Ding gehabt zu haben und dann passieren natürlich die Sachen die ihr aufgezählt habt: Bremsen in Schräglage (geht bei meiner ganz gut Dank ABS und gutmütiger Abstimung), Fahren ohne Schräglage, etc pp...

Ohne Fahren ab 17 gibt es das Problem nicht, da ich ab 18 eh alleine Auto fahren darf, wer fährt dann noch Roller 

Ich kann jedem übrigens empfehlen ein Fahrsicherheitstraining beim ADAC oder so zu machen, das hilft ungemein beim Verständnis der Fahrphysik...


----------



## Zoon (25. Juli 2013)

Grade zufällig drüber gestolpert - Horex VR6 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRxxWgSEDKM

(ja hab nach Wernerfilm gesucht  )


----------



## Schelmiii (25. Juli 2013)

Jo, der Motor ist schon krass.
Der Sound hört sich so an, als würden 2 Speed Triple nebeneinander minimal asynchron laufen  (Irgendein Zitat von dem Video/ oder einem anderen)


----------



## the.hai (25. Juli 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Grade zufällig drüber gestolpert - Horex VR6
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRxxWgSEDKM
> 
> (ja hab nach Wernerfilm gesucht  )


 
joa, für 21700€ kauf ich mir aber definitiv was anderes^^ so toll kann garkein motorrad sein

Wenn ich mal erbe, dann gibs ne Y2K 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc3uXcgWTqs

die hat wenigstens ne 400km/h garantie


----------



## Zoon (25. Juli 2013)

und wo willst die 400 hier fahren? :p


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2013)

Autobahn Garmisch 

Hab heute die A2 Preisliste bekommen:

Grundgebühr 90€ zzgl zum BF17
Theo Prüfung 60€ (gilt für BF17 und A2)
Fahrstunde 49€
Sonderfahrten 65€

Billig wa?         Nicht.


----------



## Rat Six (26. Juli 2013)

So, heute kann ich meine Monster holen. 480€ hat der Spass gekostet.


----------



## moe (26. Juli 2013)

Geht doch noch (für ne Duc).


----------



## Rat Six (26. Juli 2013)

Es hätte schlimmer kommen gekonnt. Naja ich hoffe, dass sie jetzt dieses und nächstes Jahr ohne Zicken mit macht. Dann kommt se weg.


----------



## STSLeon (26. Juli 2013)

Es ist ne Duc... da sind die Zicken Programm


----------



## Rat Six (26. Juli 2013)

Von den üblichen Klischees halte ich nix. Bei ordentlicher Wartung ist ne Duc genauso zuverlässig wie jede andere Maschine.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juli 2013)

Bin heute mal ne 125er suzuki mit 9 ps oder so gefahren.

Alter, das geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2013)

Leute geht es hier eigentlich um Roller oder um Motorräder ? Ist 'ne ernst gemeinte Frage und will euch auch nicht ärgern !


----------



## the.hai (28. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Leute geht es hier eigentlich um Roller oder um Motorräder ? Ist 'ne ernst gemeinte Frage und will euch auch nicht ärgern !


 
Ach hier gehts um alles mit zwei Rädern und nem Motor. Muss halt Spass machen  ob 50ccm oder 1400ccm, alles cool auf seine weise


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2013)

Ok ! Das hört sich gut an. 
Auch wenn ich zur Riege der Besitzer einer Maschine mit 50cm³ angehöre


----------



## Heretic (28. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ok ! Das hört sich gut an.
> Auch wenn ich zur Riege der Besitzer einer Maschine mit 50cm³ angehöre


 
Skandal ! Werft ihn raus  

Was fährst du den schönes


----------



## STSLeon (28. Juli 2013)

Kann man 50 ccm überhaupt Maschine nennen?


----------



## Heretic (28. Juli 2013)

Naja es bewegt sich ne Kolben. Der ist zwar klein aber er bewegt sich


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2013)

Ihr seid so gemein !  

Ich fahre 'ne 75er Schwalbe


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juli 2013)

Gibts denn noch keinen "Murmel in der Dose Thread" ? 

Bis wieviel Kubik würdet ihr bei einer cross maschine (Straßenzugelassen) zu 2 Takt raten?


----------



## STSLeon (28. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ihr seid so gemein !
> 
> Ich fahre 'ne 75er Schwalbe




Dann  weil richtig oldschool.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2013)

Hatte das Bild glaube ich schon mal irgendwo hier gepostet


----------



## STSLeon (28. Juli 2013)

Gefällt mir richtig gut, macht viel mehr her als diese neuen Plastikgeschosse. Pass gut drauf auf


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2013)

Danke dir 
Ich habe auch jede Nacht Angst um die Schwalbe


----------



## T-Drive (28. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Leute geht es hier eigentlich um Roller oder um Motorräder ? Ist 'ne ernst gemeinte Frage und will euch auch nicht ärgern !



Den Startpost des TE schon gelesen ?


----------



## hendrosch (28. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Bin heute mal ne 125er suzuki mit 9 ps oder so gefahren.  Alter, das geht ja gar nicht


Suzuki DR125?
Auf dem teil mach ich A1.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2013)

Ja genau 
Die bin ich gefahren^^

So unnormal langsam mit 9 ps ^^


----------



## the.hai (29. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja genau
> Die bin ich gefahren^^
> 
> So unnormal langsam mit 9 ps ^^


 
Sagte der mit ner gedrosselten CBF600^^

Auch an die 80PS gewöhnst du dich nachher schnell.


----------



## hendrosch (29. Juli 2013)

Die ist aber echt schlimm. Die hat praktisch nur 4Gänge. 
Wenn man im 4ten en bisschen Gas gibt hängt man direkt im Begrenzer und wenn man dann in den Fünften schaltet wird man sobald es auch nur minimal bergauf geht viel Langsamer. 

Ich bin froh wenn ich mim Führerschein fertig bin und meine RS fahren darf!


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:
			
		

> Sagte der mit ner gedrosselten CBF600^^
> 
> Auch an die 80PS gewöhnst du dich nachher schnell.



Ist halt schon nen unterschied ob 9 oder 48 ps 
Aber ich bin mittlerweile am überlegen ob ich die drossel vorher schon einfachvraus mache^^

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Metalic (29. Juli 2013)

Wie lange musst du denn noch?


----------



## STSLeon (29. Juli 2013)

Und dann auf die Versicherung pfeifen? Immerhin bist du dann mit einem Fahrzeug ohne gültige Versicherung und ohne gültige Fahrerlaubnis unterwegs. Ich würde es nicht riskieren


----------



## Zoon (29. Juli 2013)

Cool ne Schwalbe. Das ist wenigstens noch ein vernünftiges Moped


----------



## Metalic (29. Juli 2013)

Ich war auch zu "feige" in meiner Probezeit die Drossel raus zu nehmen. Die Krönung: Ich hatte die gedrosselte Maschine gerade mal 2 Monate als ein Bekannter (leidenschaftlicher Motorradfahrer und bei der Kripo, ehemals Streife) mir sagte ich solle die scheiß Drossel raus nehmen. Der arme Motor 

Habe sie aber die vollen zwei Jahre drin gelassen.


----------



## hendrosch (29. Juli 2013)

Die Versuchung ist aber auch groß. Wenn man weis das da noch viel mehr drinn Steckt und man nur die scheiß Drossel rausnehmen muss. Außerdem würde es ja eh niemandem auffallen, bis man nen Unfall hat. (Nicht das man unbedingt einen baut)
Ich muss mich bestimmt auch zusammen reißen wenn ich die Leistung halbieren muss.


----------



## Metalic (29. Juli 2013)

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, diese zwei Jahre Regelung ist eh für die Katz. Erfahrung mit wenig Leistung sammeln ist ja schön und gut. Aber es kann doch niemand davon ausgehen, dass alle Leute nach zwei Jahren soweit sind. Oder die, die mit 25 den Lappen machen. Dürfen die nicht direkt die offenen Dinger fahren? Wie viele 25 Jährige sind vom Kopf her noch lange nicht so weit? Ne Menge.

Nagut, ich hätte auf Anhieb nun auch keine bessere Lösung  
Es ist einfach von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich. Alles ne Kopfsache wie man damit umgeht. Ich bin nach meiner Probezeit auch von 34 auf 172 PS. Wüsste ich nun, dass ich ein elender Raser wäre, hätte ich mir nie so eine Maschine gekauft.
Alles ein schwieriges Thema. Schließlich kann man sich auch ohne Motor tot fahren...


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2013)

Ich muss noch bis Oktober mit drossel fahren.....2014 

Brenzlig wirds doch nur wenn man nen unfall mit personenschaden hat
Kann man dann nicht behaupten dass die drossel beim unfall rausgefallen ist oder so? .


----------



## Heretic (29. Juli 2013)

Behaupten kannste vieles. Nur ob sie es dir glauben ...


----------



## computertod (29. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich muss noch bis Oktober mit drossel fahren.....2014


 
ich auch, allerdings spiel ich doch ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, ob die Drossel nicht übern Winter vlt plötzlich Flügel bekommt, ist ja n Singvogel


----------



## Heretic (29. Juli 2013)

Hey,

Ihr dürft euch ja wohl nicht beschweren. 
Meine kleine ER-5 hat offen genau 2 PS zuviel als das ich sie jetzt schon offen fahrn dürfte nach der neuen Reglung.

Und ich tucker hier mit ner 34PS drossel rum. Und hab jetzt 1 Jahr und 8 Monate rum und es hat nicht weggetan.
Diese enthaltung müsst ihr mal hinlegen. Wegen 2 PS nicht einfach die drossel raus zu schmeißen 

Seit mal lieber froh das die das die die Drossel hochgesetzt haben  

so und nun *ducken und wegrenn*


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2013)

48 ps sind zu WENIG!!!1!!111elf!!

Ok behaupten kann man viel aber die müssen einem doch beweisen dass die drossel vorher svhon rausgemacht wurde oder?


----------



## ich558 (29. Juli 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ist halt schon nen unterschied ob 9 oder 48 ps
> Aber ich bin mittlerweile am überlegen ob ich die drossel vorher schon einfachvraus mache^^
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?



I hab bei meiner Er6 nach ca einem halben Jahr de Dossel ab und zu rausgetan und wieder reingesetzt und nach einem weiteren halben Jahr dann ganz weggelassen  Riskant ist halt im Falle eines Unfalls das keine Versicherung greift. Von der Polizei hatte ich keine Angst bin nur selten mal schnell gefahren... Mit gings einfach um die Beschleinigung und um den viel satteren Sound wenn man statt 34 plötzlich 72 hat


----------



## the.hai (29. Juli 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> I hab bei meiner Er6 nach ca einem halben Jahr de Dossel ab und zu rausgetan und wieder reingesetzt und nach einem weiteren halben Jahr dann ganz weggelassen  Riskant ist halt im Falle eines Unfalls das keine Versicherung greift. Von der Polizei hatte ich keine Angst bin nur selten mal schnell gefahren... Mit gings einfach um die Beschleinigung und um den viel satteren Sound wenn man statt 34 plötzlich 72 hat


 
sollte man dabei erwischt werden und dann sogar noch mit unfall, dann  *warmanziehen*

1. 





> Das *Fahren ohne Fahrerlaubnis* ist in Deutschland eine Straftat nach § 21 StVG. Es handelt sich dabei nicht um das Fahren, ohne ein gültiges Ausweispapier mitzuführen (sog. Fahren ohne Führerschein),  sondern um das Führen eines Fahrzeugs, ohne die dafür erforderliche  Fahrerlaubnis zu besitzen. Die Tat wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem  Jahr oder Geldstrafe bestraft. In bestimmten Fällen, wie Fahrlässigkeit  oder beschlagnahmter Fahrerlaubnis, ist die Freiheitsstrafe auf 6  Monate und die Geldstrafe auf 180 Tagessätze begrenzt.


2. Keine haftpflichtversicherung, geschweige denn was anderes....

3.





> Das Fahren ohne oder mit erloschener Betriebserlaubnis ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit (§ 69a Abs. 2, Satz 1, Ziffer 1a, § 19 Abs. 5, Satz 1 StVZO), die bei zulassungsfreien Fahrzeugen mit Geldbuße und Punkten in Flensburg geahndet wird.




Ich bin meine CBF600S auch knapp zwei Jahre gedrosselt gefahren, das geht auch Bevor ich nach Australien ging, haben wir sie entdrosseln lassen, da ich ja eh nich da war und alle anderen schon "offen" hatten.
Kurz vorm Abflug bin ich sie dann einmal entdrooselt von der Werkstatt bis nachhause gefahren, das wars


----------



## mülla1 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich hab die zwei jahre 34ps auch durchgezogen und geschadet hat es mir nicht. Gerade beim Motorrad fahren kann immer was passieren deshalb würde ich das Teil auf jeden Fall drin lassen. Abgesehen davon ist Leistung eh nicht alles. Ich kenne viele 34ps Fahrer die grossen Maschinen in den kurven davon fahren. Also zieh es einfach durch und gut ist's


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2013)

Gut, dann lasse ich das wohl mal mit dem rausmachen


----------



## the.hai (1. August 2013)

Problem:

Ich hatte ja mal den db-eater raus zum testen. Leider halten alublindnieten das ding nicht und lösen sich nach ner weile.

Ich brauch stahlblindnieten, aber der hiesige baumarkt führt sowas nicht. Wo kann ich sowas in berlin bekommen?


----------



## hendrosch (1. August 2013)

Ich würd bei Ebay suchen da gibts Schrauben, Nieten und sowas in allen Ausführungen oder brauchst du die ganz dringend?


----------



## >ExX< (1. August 2013)

Kannst du nicht irgendwo inveiner autowerkstatt oder schlosserei nachfragen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. August 2013)

Das Spaßbike für heute und morgen, da meine "Erna mit Röckchen" spontan in die Werkstatt musste...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...
...
... ich vermisse sie nicht. 
Mein Gott was für ein Spaßrad.... wasn Tier... was für eine Prollmaschine... bei dem Sound dreht sich jeder um und ich bekomme mein Dauergrinsen nicht mehr weg....  
- Husqvarna Nuda 900 R -


----------



## Schelmiii (1. August 2013)

Ich find die sooo geil 
Schade, dass die nicht mehr gebaut wird und ausläuft.
Hätte ich mir gut als mein nächstes Motorrad vorstellen können.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. August 2013)

Geil ist noch milde ausgedrückt ! ^^
Also ich bin hin und weg!  
Wenn ich nix draufzahlen müsste, könnten die meine 6f direkt behalten! 8-)

So schnell vergisst man die Kosten der Reparatur bzw. des Austauschs, die morgen auf einen zukommen....


----------



## the.hai (2. August 2013)

Welche Werkstatt haste gewählt? BikeKW?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. August 2013)

Roewer in Berlin. Rhinstr.
"Die Werkstatt im Glaspalast"....
Die haben BMW, Husqvarna und Kawasaki.
Kette, Ritzel und Arbeitszeit kosten zwar überraschend viel, aber mit dem Ding, lassen die einem die Sorgen echt vergessen... ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. August 2013)

welches mopped ich mir in den nächsten monaten mal ansehen werde, ist die neue Yamaha MT09. Laut papier ist sie ein echter preiskracher  850ccm, 3 Zylinder () 115 PS und das bei 190 kg vollgetankt. Und das für 7500€ ohne und 8000€ mit ABS!!
Vom design her gefällt sie mir schonmal sehr gut, der sound ist, 3-zylindertypisch, auch richtig geil, wenn man sich die ersten offiziellen videos mal anschaut. muss eigentlich nur noch die probefahrt überzeugen, und dann ist sie schon (fast) gekauft ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWBR8Y9LHUM


----------



## Schelmiii (2. August 2013)

Ihr habt hier alle nen guten Geschmack, die MT 09 hört sich echt interessant an.
Wie die ganze MT Reihe.
Die sind nicht so 0815 Standard Motorräder.
Nur an die Lampenmaske muss ich mich gewöhnen, bzw vllt mal in live anschauen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. August 2013)

Hat jemand dabei Erfahrungen ein Moped (Simson S51) in einem Kombi (Fiat Stilo MW) zu transportieren ?
Ich lese immer nur Plane unterlegen und alle Flüssigkeiten ablassen...
Hat jemand noch Tipps ? Will das Ding heute abend aus Treptow abholen


----------



## hendrosch (2. August 2013)

Das könnte eng werden.  Ich weis gar nicht ob du die überhaupt in so ein Auto rein bekommst wenn ja musst du auf jeden Fall den Sprit und vielleicht das Getriebeöl ablassen und falls vorhanden das Kühlwasser.   Wenn du ne Anhängerkupplung hast würd ich mir bei Polo einen Zweirad Anhänger mieten.  Das geht dann deutlich einfacher und ist billiger.  Dann brauchst du nur noch Spanngurte.

edit.: hatte nach dem normalen Fiat stilo gegugt in den MW könntest dus reinbekommen dann vielleicht leicht abgelehnt. Dann müssen die Flüssigkeiten nicht raus außer der Tank ist randvoll. 
Mein Mofa (Zündapp CS25) hab ich so in nem T5 Transportiert da war dann natürlich noch genug Platz.
Dann musst du auf jeden fall den Innenraum "verkleiden" mit Pappe oder so und mit sowas wie Malerfließ das Moped Polstern und nich irgendwie fest zurren oder mit irgendwas anderem fest"klemmen".


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. August 2013)

@ hendrosch : Leider hat unser Auto keine Anhängerkupplung... Und warum billiger ? Ich bezahl doch gar nichts, wenn ich das Moped hinten rein mache !


----------



## hendrosch (2. August 2013)

Ich wollte billig schreiben 
Hast du mein Edit. gesehen. Wenns reinpasst sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## computertod (2. August 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Mein Mofa (Zündapp CS25) hab ich so in nem T5 Transportiert da war dann natürlich noch genug Platz.


 
in nem T5 hab ich meine 900er geholt, haben sie aufn Hauptständer gestellt und nach vorne und hinten mit jeweisl nem Spanngurt gesichert und dann natürlich gaanz vorsichtig die 20km nach hause befördert


----------



## moe (2. August 2013)

Boah, ich kann gar nicht sitzen vor Begeisterung!

Komm ich heute vonner Montage nach Hause, bau den Ultraschall gereinigten Vergaser in meine XT600 ein, kick drei Mal und das Ding läuft!
Und wie! Das Ding ist der absolute Dampfhammer!! Die wirft einen fast ab, wenn man im ersten das Gas voll aufreißt. 
Die Gabel ist auch nicht fest, wie ich dachte, die hat der Vorbesitzer einfach nur voll Luft gepumpt.

Gibt zwar noch einiges zu tun bis zur Zulassung, aber wenn der Motor mal sauber läuft ist schon viel gewonnen. Morgen schau ich mal, wies in dem Triebwerk aussieht.


----------



## >ExX< (3. August 2013)

Kannst du mal nen bild von der höllenmaschine posten moe?


----------



## moe (3. August 2013)

Optisch noch nicht so ansprechend, wie man sieht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: So muss ne Garage aussehen. Da fehlen noch zwei XT500 und ne Simme. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. August 2013)

naja, so n saustall ist jetzt kein unbedingtes muss für ne tolle garage 
aber die XT gefällt mir, musst sie nur noch schön machen. Und immer dran denken: Such den OT, sonst tuts weh


----------



## moe (3. August 2013)

Saustall? Da ist nur zu wenig Platz. 

Ich hab heute versucht, den Ventildeckel ab zu bekommen, allerdings die Schraube direkt unterm Rahmen vergnaddelt und muss nu den Motor ausbauen.  Ich glaub, ich stell erst mal die Ventile so ein. Dann seh ich ja, ob die immer noch so ungesunde Geräusche macht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. August 2013)

Habe heute mit meinem Papa meine S51 Enduro (Bj. '88) aus Adlershof abgeholt. Wer mitlesen will, wie sie neu aufgebaut wird, muss heute Abend noch in die Rumpelkammer schauen !


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Habe heute mit meinem Papa meine S51 Enduro (Bj. '88) aus Adlershof abgeholt. Wer mitlesen will, wie sie neu aufgebaut wird, muss heute Abend noch in die Rumpelkammer schauen !


 Es gibt noch jemand, der seine verkauft? Hätte ich ja eher nicht gemacht. Immerhin haben die im original-zustand 4 ps und sind ne 80 gelaufen. (hab vor jahren mal eine von nem kumpel gefahren)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. August 2013)

Die originalen mit 50ccm fahren doch auf keinen Fall 80 km/h oder ?


----------



## ctech (3. August 2013)

So, ich habe nun seit etwa 3 Wochen meinen A1-Führerschein. Seit 2 Wochen mache ich nun auch schon die Straßen unsicher. Mopped fahren ist einfach nur geeeeeeil. :thumbup:

Und das ist meine Yamaha YZF-R125 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heretic (3. August 2013)

sehr nice 

und denk dran respektiere die Maschine , dann respektiert sie dich


----------



## ctech (4. August 2013)

Danke  

Mache ich...
Freue mich schon, später einmal was größeres zu fahren mit richtig Power unterm Hintern. Da ist das schon fast etwas lahm :p Aber zum Einstieg ist das schon okay.. Spaß macht es ja trotzdem, auch wenn ich des Öfteren noch von den Großen verheizt werde. :mad:


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

Ist jetzt online : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ergessenen-simson-s51-enduro.html#post5523082


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Die originalen mit 50ccm fahren doch auf keinen Fall 80 km/h oder ?


 Die S51-enduro, die ich damals kurz gefahren bin, schaffte ne 80. (laut tacho, auf nem feldweg) Die schwalben sollen ja auch 70 km/h fahren, wobei ich sowas nie hatte. 
Mein star lief nur 60 (3-gang halt) wobei ein anderer kumpel in seinen einen vergaser vom SR2 rein gebaut hat (plus luftfilter vom SR2) womit das ding erstaunlich gut und sparsam lief.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

Will ich auch ! 

Naja, Erfahrungen kannst du ja in meinem Tagebuch lesen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. August 2013)

Hab dort schon den ersten beitrag hinterlassen...


----------



## the.hai (4. August 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die S51-enduro, die ich damals kurz gefahren bin, schaffte ne 80. (laut tacho, auf nem feldweg) Die schwalben sollen ja auch 70 km/h fahren, wobei ich sowas nie hatte.
> Mein star lief nur 60 (3-gang halt) wobei ein anderer kumpel in seinen einen vergaser vom SR2 rein gebaut hat (plus luftfilter vom SR2) womit das ding erstaunlich gut und sparsam lief.


 
Also für 80km/h muss das Ding perfekt sein, mit abgefahrenen reifen und ne geänderte übersetzung, dann zeigt der tacho eh zuviel an^^

70km/h hingegen ist für einen guten motor möglich, min. 60km/h sollten immer drin sein.

selbst mit 63ccm und vape läuft meine nicht weentlich schneller, hat aber spürbar mehr drehmoment.


P.S. bei den s50/51 ist 3gang oder 4gang auch gleich lang, 0 unterschied im vmax


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. August 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Also für 80km/h muss das Ding perfekt sein, mit abgefahrenen reifen und ne geänderte übersetzung, dann zeigt der tacho eh zuviel an^^


Dann ging aber auch der tacho der 150er ETZ (ist meinem bruder, bin damit früher schwarz gefahren) falsch als ich später dann wieder nebenher fuhr. (wir hatten wegen der neugier bloß mal kurz getauscht) Der meinte das selbe. 
Soweit ich weiß sind aber 80 km/h für die enduro eher normal und da sollte übrigens auch kein S50/S51 vergaser verbaut sein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

Aber dadurch, dass doch der Zündfunken immer zur richtigen Zeit kommt, sollte das Moped insgesamt einfach "runder" laufen  Ich hoffe, das ist nicht nur ein Placebo-Effekt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Aber dadurch, dass doch der Zündfunken immer zur richtigen Zeit kommt, sollte das Moped insgesamt einfach "runder" laufen  I


 Wenn der zündfunke nicht zum richtigen zeitpunkt kommt, wirst du es merken.  Entweder geht dann garnichts mehr oder der motor läuft komplett unrund. 
Der zündfunke muß also immer zum richtigen zeitpunkt kommen, egal was für eine zündanlage. (lässt sich ja auch justieren) Die VAPE sorgt lediglich für mehr strom und verkraftet wohl auch höhere drehzahlen wobei letzteres anscheinend nur für tuning-zylinder benötigt wird. (nach meinem verständniss)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

Wenn du es so ausdrücken willst


----------



## the.hai (4. August 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind aber 80 km/h für die enduro eher normal und da sollte übrigens auch kein S50/S51 vergaser verbaut sein.


 
die enduros sind motortechnisch identisch mit den s51. durch nen bischen mehr anbauteile sollte sie sogar nen tick schwerer sein, als eine herkömmliche  weshalb sie jetzte meistens 80 laufen sollen ist mir ein rätsel^^ denn dann wären die s51 ja min destens auch so schnell.

p.s. warum kein "simson"-vergaser an ner enduro?

mein kumpel hat in seiner schwalbe nen s70 motor, die läuft 80  aber ein s51 motor ohne massive tuning und/oder hubraumvergrößerung? glaub ich nicht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. August 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> p.s. warum kein "simson"-vergaser an ner enduro?


Simson-vergaser schon, nur nicht das was im S51 verbaut war, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann. Da das aber schon wieder ewig viele jahre her ist, möchte ich dafür meine hand nicht ins feuer legen. (seit 19 jahren muß ich nicht mehr schwarz moped fahren )


> mein kumpel hat in seiner schwalbe nen s70 motor, die läuft 80  aber ein s51 motor ohne massive tuning und/oder hubraumvergrößerung? glaub ich nicht


 Mit den 80 km/h bin ich mir aber recht sicher, da ich selbst im ersten moment doch sehr verwundert war und der motorad-tacho das beim nebenher fahren halt bestätigt hat. (nebenher, ich würd so gern mal wieder die 150er fahren und hab keinen motorad-führerschein  )


----------



## xenos1 (4. August 2013)

Also 80 schafft keine originale S51/Schwalbe oder sonstiges mit 50ccm von Simson, da kann man noch so optimistisch sein  Wenn alles perfekt eingestellt ist dürften 70 wohl möglich sein, mehr aber nicht.
Wenn der wirklich 80 gelaufen sein soll, dann wurde da hundertpro was dran gemacht und er wollte es nich zugeben um zu prahlen  Das ist ja das schöne an den Dingern dass man da Zylinder mit mehr Hubraum und Leistung reinbauen kann, ohne dass man es von außen sieht da Originaloptik. Bis auf Leute die sich auskennen erkennt da niemand den kleinen Unterschied an den Zylindern.

Und die Enduro ist im Prinzip gleich mit der normalen S51, bloß dass sie Seitenstreben am Rahmen hat, der Auspuff höher ist, ein höherer Lenker und ggf. höheres Vorderschutzblech. Die Technik und vor allem der Motor ist gleich, auch der Vergaser 


Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob Louis Ölfilter für verschiedene Motorräder auf Lager hat? Oder muss man die erst bestellen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. August 2013)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Wenn der wirklich 80 gelaufen sein soll, dann wurde da hundertpro was dran gemacht und er wollte es nich zugeben um zu prahlen


 Unwahrscheinlich! Vor ca. 20 jahren hatten wir weder das know how dazu noch hätten wir, mangels inet bzw. entsprechender läden, überhaupt entsprechende teile besorgen können. Wenn, dann hat höchstens der vorbesitzer was dran gemacht. (gabs da eigentlich sowas wie renn-versionen von?)
Leider ist nix mehr überprüf- bzw. nachschaubar, da es das gerät bereits nicht mehr gibt. An irgendwas mußte man ja erfahrung sammeln und da er im warmen zustand den zylinderkopf abgebaut hat... naja, egal.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

> Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob Louis Ölfilter für verschiedene Motorräder auf Lager hat? Oder muss man die erst bestellen?



Also bei mir hier in Berlin gibt es die im Laden


----------



## the.hai (4. August 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich! Vor ca. 20 jahren hatten wir weder das know how dazu noch hätten wir, mangels inet bzw. entsprechender läden, überhaupt entsprechende teile besorgen können. Wenn, dann hat höchstens der vorbesitzer was dran gemacht. (gabs da eigentlich sowas wie renn-versionen von?)
> Leider ist nix mehr überprüf- bzw. nachschaubar, da es das gerät bereits nicht mehr gibt. An irgendwas mußte man ja erfahrung sammeln und da er im warmen zustand den zylinderkopf abgebaut hat... naja, egal.



Also mein vater hat in den 70er/80er mindestens genauso viel gebastelt wie ich vor einigen jahren. 
Is ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, dass man noch nicht alles in billig quali kaufen konnte. Dafür hatter er und seine beiden brüder mit 16 schon das handwerkliche können, was ich grad mal jetzt hab mit anfang 20. Möglichkeiten der fertigung waren auch gegeben, opa war maschinenbauer und leiter einer mechanischen abteilung.

P.s. als mein vater dann ein lkw-rücklicht an der simme hatte, wurde es der volkspolizei zu bunt


----------



## ctech (4. August 2013)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob Louis Ölfilter für verschiedene Motorräder auf Lager hat? Oder muss man die erst bestellen?


 
Als ich mit meinem Dad letztens war hatten die welche auf Lager für 'ne GSX-1400.


----------



## Metalic (4. August 2013)

ctech, du hast dich ja zumindest für den richtigen Japaner entschieden. Ich fahre den gaanz großen Bruder von deiner 125er


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. August 2013)

Update in meinem Tagebuch


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Update in meinem Tagebuch


 
schmeiß es in deine SIG


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. August 2013)

Danke für den Tipp ! 

Edit : Getan


----------



## Metalic (5. August 2013)

Hier mal zwei Dinge zum aufregen... Gerade im R1 Forum entdeckt. Unglaublich, was für einen menschlichen Abfall es in unserem Land gibt.
Polizeipresse: Polizei Duisburg - POL-DU: Hochfeld: Motorradfahrer von der Strae abgedrngt und verprgelt

Und der nächste Hohlkopf der mal seinen Ärger raus lassen muss weil ihn die bösen Motorradfahrer in seinem schicken Auto überholen wenn er die kleinen Mädchen beeindrucken will.



> Redakteur der Autobild fordert Tempolimit für Motorräder
> Aus der Ausgabe 31 vom 02.08.2013
> 
> Der Redakteur Claudius Maintz schreibt unter der Überschrift "Das letzte Wort":
> ...


Quelle


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2013)

Als erstes ist es natürlich zu verurteilen, aber dass es "nur" wegen dem "überholt worden sein" passiert ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Ich vermute eher persönliche Hintergründe. Harleyfahrer vs. schwarzer benz? das hört sich schon irgendwie kriminell an. ich weiß ich denke da grad in klischees, aber bei der informationsarmut, die es dazu gibt....


was hat denn die frau gemacht? nummernschild und täterbeschreibung sollte doch wohl ein leichtes gewesen sein, WENN die polizeit denn mitspielen darf.


Zu dem Moppedrestaurationsprogramm

Habe es vor 5Jahren selbst getan, auseinandergenommen, alles gesandstrahlt, lackiert, vape rein, 63er zyli rauf, schnick schnack hier und da, 55w scheinwerfer vorne usw usw 

ein traum, der jetzt schon seit über nem jahrt sinnlos in der garage steht und versauert^^ 
johnny, falls du dann mal fertig bist, bei uns hier draußen gibts einen großen club, der auch oft riesige ausfahrten macht. http://www.simsonclub.de/


----------



## moe (5. August 2013)

Ich vermute auch, dass da mehr dahintersteckt.

Aber was mich viel mehr aufregt, sind Leute, die Ölflaschen auf die Straße werfen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. August 2013)

@ Metalic : was für Ar###säcke.


----------



## >ExX< (6. August 2013)

Totaler schqachsinn, ist ja mal wieder logisch dass sowas von den autobild deppe...... kommt.

Und sowas wie ölflaschen auf die straße schmeißen und die tür aufschlagen wenn man an einer autoschlange vorbei will.....ich könnte in dem moment glaub ich für nichts mehr garantieren.


----------



## Metalic (6. August 2013)

Bin bisher auch nie in die Situation gekommen in der mir ein Autofahrer böswillig was wollte. Aber wenn es mal so weit sein sollte kann ich auch für nichts mehr garantieren. 
Ich bin mir auch bewusst dass es der absolut falsche Weg ist, aber wenn jemand versucht einen Motorradfahrer zu Fall zu bringen, dann werde ich nicht lächeln und sagen "das war bestimmt keine Absicht." ich glaube der Kerl bekommt dann kurz mal meinen Helm an die backen...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. August 2013)

Manch einer macht bei Stau auch gern absichtlich die breit vorhandene Gasse zw. den Autos zu.... 
Die sind doch nur neidisch... 

Größere Probleme hatte ich mit Autofahrern zum Glück noch nicht.
Manchmal wird man vorn an der Ampel (neben einem Auto stehend) auch belächelt (oder halt skeptisch beäugt) ;---)


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Manch einer macht bei Stau auch gern absichtlich die breit vorhandene Gasse zw. den Autos zu....



Würde ich aber genauso machen. Ist mMn auch richtig.


----------



## xenos1 (6. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Würde ich aber genauso machen. Ist mMn auch richtig.


 
 Was soll daran richtig sein? Der Motorradfahrer behindert oder gefährdet mit dem Durchschlängeln niemanden. 
An den Ampeln seh ich das aber auch öfters und könnt immer wieder kotzen ^^. Wenn der Motorradfahrer sich nach vorn geschlängelt hat und als erster in seiner Reihe steht ist er sowieso schon längst über die Kreuzung drübergefahren bevor die Autos erst richtig ins Rollen kommen sobald grün wird. Zeit verliert auch keiner der Autofahrer dabei. Also erklärs mir bitte warum es richtig sein sollte den Weg zu blockieren?


----------



## the.hai (6. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Würde ich aber genauso machen. Ist mMn auch richtig.



JEIN, wer ohne Rücksicht durch nen stau oder Baustelle brettert, der "hats" verdient.

aber wer mit Vorsicht versucht ein bsichen voran zu kommen, dann find ich das ok. mal ehrlich, Stadtautobahn, 40°C und zwischen Autos.... da kann man mit Motorrad keine 2h rumstehn, das grenz an fahrlässiger Körperverletzung.


----------



## moe (6. August 2013)

Was soll daran richtig sein?
Nur weil die Klimaanlagen verwöhnten Autofahrer feststecken, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man die, die durchkommen würden, auch noch blockieren muss, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. 
Die Geschwindigkeit der Mopedfahrer sollte natürlich auch entsprechend angepasst sein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. August 2013)

Ey Leute, was ist denn das für eine Diskussion hier ? Legal ist das, was im Gesetz steht.
Was manche von euch als legitim erachten, tut doch überhaupt nichts zur Sache. Fakt ist, dass ich mich auf meiner Schwalbe genau so verhalte wie ein Auto.

Nur mal so : Ich habe neulich beobachten können, wie ein Motorradfahrer in einer nicht zu engen Gasse einen Spiegel eines Autos abgefahren hat. Natürlich ist er stehen geblieben, weil es keine Böswilligkeit war und er sich mehr erschrocken hat, als der Autofahrer.


----------



## Metalic (6. August 2013)

Diese Diskussion gab es hier doch schon einmal. 
Solange man als Motorradfahrer gut durch kommt und es mit dem Tempo nicht übertreibt und alle Seitenspiegel heil bleiben, finde ich s absolut in Ordnung. 
Bevor ich in Stau den Hitzetod sterbe fahre ich lieber in der Mitte durch.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. August 2013)

Danke für den Fürspruch...
Also ich stehe nicht gern in Vollmontur im Stau bei 30°+
Zwar bin ich auch recht schüchtern bei sowas, aber ehe ich mir die Klamotten in die Haut brennen lasse...
Etwas schiss hatte ich allerdings vor einem Monat auf der Autobahn.
Riesen Stau, affen Hitze und wo nun am besten überholen?
Zwischen den Autos oder auf dem Standstreifen? 
Was ist "verbotener"?
Ich denke der Standstreifen....
Also wurde es ein Mix aus allem inkl. Gewissensbissen... 
Angemessenes Tempo vorausgesetzt... das ist klar!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. August 2013)

Das muss ich mir hier echt nicht reinziehen. Wirklich nicht. So leid es mir tut, aber ihr wusstet (!!), als ihr euch eine Maschine gekauft habt, dass sowas auf euch zukommt, oder ? Wie naiv wart oder seid ihr denn ? 

@ Kamikaze-Kaki : Standstreifen oder Gasse, in beiden Fällen könntest du in deiner ach so warmen Jacke eine Feuerwehr oder Polizei behindern.


----------



## Metalic (6. August 2013)

Das es nicht erlaubt ist sollte allen Motorradfahrern klar sein. Nur wenn der Motorradfahrer und der Autofahrer ein wenig Rücksicht nimmt, sehe ich da absolut kein Problem sein. Und die Polizei hier bei uns anscheinend auch nicht. Bin in Stau auch schon an der Rennleitung vorbei und selbst die hat es nicht gestört. Sollte eben jeder für sich entscheiden was er tut. Solange dabei keine Personen oder Fahrzeuge beschädigt werden.

Wenn dir so ein Thema schon so sauer aufstößt, dann solltest du dir das wirklich nicht antun und diesen thread hier meiden. Ist dann glaube ich für alle besser.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. August 2013)

> [...]und der Autofahrer ein wenig Rücksicht nimmt[...]



Tut mir leid, dass sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## Metalic (6. August 2013)

Ich verstehe dich allerdings nicht so richtig. Wenn dir keiner ins Auto ballert, warum so sehr aufregen? Wenn ich die Lücke nutze fahre ich Schritttempo und habe die Augen immer wieder in Spiegel. Sollte ich wirklich ein Blaulicht sehen das schnell durch muss, ist es für mich das kleinste Problem diesem schnell Platz zu machen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Kamikaze-Kaki : Standstreifen oder Gasse, in beiden Fällen könntest du in deiner ach so warmen Jacke eine Feuerwehr oder Polizei behindern.


Nö.
Dafür schaue ich ja regelmäßig in die Spiegel und würde sofort Platz machen, wenn ich sowas sehen oder hören würde.
Davon abgesehen spreche ich hier von Schritttempo....
Außerdem rede ich von einer Gasse zw. Autos wo sicher keine Feuerwehr etc. durchkommt und sollte der Fall eintreten, kann ich mit Sicherheit schneller reagieren als jeder Autofahrer.
Natürlich ist es verboten, aber das weiß doch auch jeder...
Manch einer nimmt beim Durchschlängeln halt mehr Rücksicht und manch einer leider weniger.
Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Oft genug habe ich auch schon brav wartend zugesehen wie sich andere durchgeschlängelt haben.
Da entscheidet das Bauchgefühl.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. August 2013)

Tut mir leid, ich hab's auch nicht so erklärt 

-> Wenn das alle so machen würden, dann hätte ich sowas von GAR KEIN Problem damit. Echt nicht. Wenn ich auf der Stadtautobahn hier in Berlin bin, ist es aber einfach so, dass das ca. 80 % nicht mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit tun 

Außerdem finde ich die Begründung einfach komisch, dass einem zu heiß ist  Stellt dir mal vor ALLE Autofahrer, die ohne Klimaanlage fahren müssen, würden den Standstreifen ihr eigen nennen. Der Vergleich hinkt, aber ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. August 2013)

Ah haha Berliner... Stadtautobahn... du weißt also wovon ich rede... na dann ist ja alles gut.
Thema Ende für mich.


----------



## xenos1 (6. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass sehe ich nicht ein.


 
Und nur so am Rande, schon mal was vom §1 der StVO gehört? 

"(1) Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und *gegenseitige Rücksicht*. (2) Wer am Verkehr teilnimmt hat sich so zu verhalten, dass kein  Anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr, als nach den Umständen  unvermeidbar, behindert oder belästigt wird."


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. August 2013)

@ Kamikaze-Kaki Jetzt pro oder contra ? 

@ xenos1 : Das ist ja mal der größte mist, den ich gehört habe. Das gilt doch nur gegenüber denen, die sich auch generell auch an die StVO halten !
Alle wissen, dass die Gassenfahrerei nicht legal ist. Ein Beispiel : Drei Spuren, rechts neben mir ein LKW und links ein normaler PKW. Ich sehe es nicht ein, "Rücksicht zu nehmen" und dem Motorradfahrer Platz zu machen und näher an den LKW ranzufahren. Das ist mir persönlich einfach zu gefährlich. Das heißt, eigentlich müssten die meisten Motorradfahrer (und damit meine ich nicht euch), sich die StVO nochmal angucken bzw. sie mehr verinnerlichen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. August 2013)

Sollte heißen, dass wir von der gleichen Autobahnerfahrung reden. 
Letztes Wort von mir zu diesem Thema:
Rücksicht heißt das Zauberwort (danke xenos) und dann passt das schon.

Ich werde mich demnächst endlich mal auf den Popo setzen und ein paar schöne Urlaubserinnerungen von der Großglockner Hochalpenstraße und dem Kyffhäuser zurechtschneiden und hochladen. (Brustgurt mit Actionpro SD-21) 
Schön wars!  
Ein kleines Problem habe ich allerdings: wie verdecke ich den Tacho?
Ich möchte schließlich nicht zeigen, wie unartig man die 36 Kurven fahren kann....


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. August 2013)

@ Kamikaze-Kaki : Haha, achso


----------



## Metalic (6. August 2013)

Würde zu gerne mal ne Runde mit euch fahren. Aber kommen hier ja irgendwie alle aus dem "Ostblock" 
Habe auch seit ein paar Wochen den Brustgurt für die GoPro aber irgendwie komm ich einfach nicht dazu mal eine vernünftige Runde zu fahren.
Muss mal schauen ob bei mir der Tacho mit drauf ist.Habe es noch nie getestet mit Brustgurt. Aber warum sollte man das Tempo nicht sehen?


----------



## xenos1 (6. August 2013)

@Johnny, Das von dir ist viel eher Schwachsinn o.O Laut deiner Aussage kann ich also jeden der mal kurz sich nicht an die StVO hält, und sei es mit 55 in ner 50er Zone zu fahren, behindern, gefährden und sonst was. Er hält sich nicht an die Regeln also tu ich es auch nicht... Irgenwas haut da nicht so ganz hin, oder? 


Und es sagt keiner dass du richtig Platz machen sollst. Einfach ganz normal in der Mitte der Spur fahren und wenn das bei einer zweispurigen Straße je Fahrtrichtung alle machen, ist im Normalfall genug Platz für einen Motorradfahrer dazwischen, vorrausgesetzt es handelt sich um nicht überbreite Autos oder LKW's/Busse o.ä. Dass man insbesondere letztere nicht allzu nah kommen möchte kann ich verstehen. 
Aber hier ging es doch eher um die Leute, die absichtlich zur Fahrbahnmitte hinfahren, um mit voller Absicht eventuell herankommende Motorradfahrer daran zu hindern sich durchzuschlängeln. Und das ist einfach assi und muss nicht sein... Ich hatte auch schon den Fall gehabt, dass wirklich viel Platz zwischen den Autos war und ich ungehindert und problemlos hindurchfahren konnte. Der gesamte Verkehr steht still an der Ampel. Und plötzlich fährt ein Auto von jetzt auf gleich ohne sichtlichen Grund nen guten halben Meter mit seiner Schnaze in Richtung Fahrbahnmitte. Da ist klar, was die Person bezwecken wollte 


Aber es ist wohl besser das Thema hier zu beenden, wir werden wohl nie auf einen Nenner kommen ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. August 2013)

@ xenos1 : Ich rede doch nicht davon jemanden zu behindern, bloß extra Platz machen werde ich nicht !  Tut mir leid, wenn das falsch rübergekommen ist 



> Aber es ist wohl besser das Thema hier zu beenden, wir werden wohl nie auf einen Nenner kommen ^^



Also ich bin jetzt auf deinem Nenner, dank deiner Erläuterung, die manchmal echt nötig ist 

@ Metalic : "Ostblock" ?  Ich glaube Berlin-Waidmannslust gehört nicht dazu  

Ich würde aber auch gerne mal ne Runde mit euch drehen !


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. August 2013)

Bitte löschen ! Ausversehen Doppelpost geschrieben


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. August 2013)

Fühlt sich hier jemaden angegriffen? 
Ich denke es ging hier nur um die Region. 
Berlin und Brandenburg sind schön und es gibt einige gute Straßen, nur leider für Moppedfahrer viel zu kurvenarm und flach... 

@Metalic: weil ich mich dafür etwas schäme, überwiegend zu schnell unterwegs gewesen zu sein.
Da sind Tempolimits von 50 und 30 und wenn man da auf den Geraden (30!) mit 70 durchzieht... ähm ja 
Die 36 engen Kurven lassen sich allerdings zum Glück schlecht als "Anfänger" zu schnell durchfahren.
Mit ca. 50 hats aber definitiv ausreichend Spaß gemacht und ich war an meinem Schräglagenlimit.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. August 2013)

@ Kamikaze-Kaki : Nein, habe mich nicht angegriffen gefühlt ! Wollte das bloß richtig stellen  Achja, die kleine Insel im roten Meer


----------



## Heretic (6. August 2013)

Ich find das ist teilweise situationsabhaengig.

Wenn der verkehr wirklich steht und ein motorrad problemlos ohne gefahr durchpasst . Why not. Als auto und motorrad fahrer hab ich verstaendnis.

Auf meinem standart weg gibt es auch 2 ecken wo die fahrbahn ca 1.5 mal so breit ist jedoch einspurig.
75% der leute biegen ab wrgen autobahn oder richtung innenstadt. Da fahr ich haeufig auch links vorbei, wenn der erste rechts abbiegt.

Auch muss man bedenken. Das mopped ist weg bevor manche autofahrer den ersten gang einlegen.
Was ich persoehnlich jedoch auch hasse ist , wenn dann ein motorrad fahrer das durchzieht und dann seelenruhig erstmal in den leerlauf schaltet.
Genauso vorbei rasen.

Die rettungsgasse auszunutze  find ich aber auch nicht so pralle. 
Da gabs letztens aber auch so nen beitrag das die deutschen autofahrer da aber auch ganzschoen ruecksichtslos darin sind. 
Das die feuerwehr massig probleme bekommt.


----------



## hendrosch (7. August 2013)

Gestern Abend einen neuen Vorderreifen auf die Felge gezogen und grad wieder montiert. 
Ich hab auch noch die gunst der Stunde ausgenutzt und Moto GP Style Felgenrandaufkleber draufgemacht. 
Ist gar nicht so einfach wie ich dachte aber zum Glück sieht man nicht das es ein bisschen schief ist. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Hinterrad kommt später auch noch.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. August 2013)

Heiß 

Meins im Moment


----------



## hendrosch (7. August 2013)

Sieht doch bis auf bisschen Rost noch gut aus. 
Willst du den Rahmen eigentlich neu lackieren?
Ist der Rost an den Speichen Flugrost oder geht der Chrom ab?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. August 2013)

Die ganzen Räder und alles was dazu gehört werden neu gemacht. Der Rahmen wird nicht neu lackiert, es handelt sich lediglich um Rost vom Sitz, der "abgefärbt" hat


----------



## Slezer (7. August 2013)

Was muss man den derzeit ca rechnen für den großen Motorrad Führerschein? Bzw was ist realistisch? Der örtliche Fahrlehrer meinte ca 2.000€ der nächste wäre 5km weg. Weis nicht ob das lohnt.


----------



## hendrosch (7. August 2013)

Naja 5km sind ja nicht weit und fragen kostet nichts, aber 2000€ kommen je nach Region und Können hin.


----------



## xenos1 (7. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst (in manchen Städten zahlt man 30-40€ pro Fahrstunde, anderswo 50-60€) und wieviel Talent du hast. Spontan würde ich sagen dass 2000€ ganz schön viel sind. Anderswo zahlt man teilweise bissl mehr als die Hälfte davon oder sogar noch weniger. Schau dich mal nach anderen Fahrschulen um, kann sich lohnen 

Ich hoffe mal dass jetzt nicht 1-2 Seiten lang jeder schreibt was er für den Führerschein gezahlt hat


----------



## hendrosch (7. August 2013)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst (in manchen Städten zahlt man 30-40 pro Fahrstunde, anderswo 50-60) und wieviel Talent du hast. Spontan würde ich sagen dass 2000 ganz schön viel sind. Anderswo zahlt man teilweise bissl mehr als die Hälfte davon oder sogar noch weniger. Schau dich mal nach anderen Fahrschulen um, kann sich lohnen   Ich hoffe mal dass jetzt nicht 1-2 Seiten lang jeder schreibt was er für den Führerschein gezahlt hat



Sie dafür 230-...

2000€ würde ich auch als obere Grenze sehen. 
Es kann sein dann muss man aber mit der Fahrschule pech haben oder in ner teueren Gegend wohnen.


----------



## Metalic (7. August 2013)

Die Diskussion gab es erst ein paar Seiten vorher. Persönlich finde ich 2k sehr teuer. Und 5km sind ja nun auch nicht die Welt wenn es dort günstiger ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. August 2013)

Mein A-Schein (2012) war fast doppelt so teuer wie der B-Schein (2010 ca. 1200 €) in der gleichen Fahrschule.
Erst als ich ca. 5x 120 Min. und 500 € los war wurde ich auf die Straße gelassen. 
Der Gesamtpreis hängt also meiner Meinung von der körperlichen Fitness, Talent, der Fahrschulmaschine und dem Geschlecht ab.
Die Region spielt sicher auch eine Rolle.
Ich musste etwas über 2k blechen.


----------



## moe (7. August 2013)

Ich musste 1300 blechen, genau so viel wie fürs Auto auch. Der "Gruppenrabatt" hat da fast nix ausgemacht.
Mein Vorteil war halt, dass ich den Fahrlehrer schon gut kannte, der mein Talent erkannt hat () und mich mit den Pflichtstunden zur Prüfung angemeldet hat, was dann auch reibunglos gelaufen ist. So "günstig" gibts das aber auch nur hier auf dem Land. Viele Kumpels in der Stadt haben ~2000 Öre, die weibliche Fraktion bis zu 3000 berappt. Für den Autoführerschein alleine, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Azzteredon (7. August 2013)

Hehe mein Motorradschein hat nicht ganz 600€ gekostet  war aber auch der 3te Führerschein bei der gleichen Fahrschule und der A1 den ich schon hatte hat auch n Haufen ausgemacht


----------



## >ExX< (8. August 2013)

Mitte september fahre ich vielleicht mit meinem bro und noch nen paar anderen ne tour  ich hoffe das klappt.

Wechselt ihr eigentlich zündkerzen fest nach intervall oder lasst ihr die auch mal etwas länger drin?


----------



## moe (8. August 2013)

Ich lass die solange drin, bis se hin sind.  Beim Ventile einstellen schau ich sie mir an und auf Tour nehm ich immer zwei neue mit.


----------



## Metalic (8. August 2013)

Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen ja eine neue Auspuffanlage von Bodis gegönnt für meine Maschine. Vorgestern war ich dann endlich mal so neugierig und wollte wissen, wie sich das Teil ohne db-Killer anhört. Also kurzerhand die Dinger raus.
Vorweg muss ich sagen, ich bin eigentlich kein Freund von super lauten Mopeds aber musste es mal testen.
Also Maschine an geschmissen. Erster Eindruck war: WOW! Was der db-Killer an Klang raus nimmt ist übel. Der Auspuff ist ist viel viel dumpfer geworden. Richtig basslastig. 
Wie der Zufall es so wollte, war auch zu der Zeit ein guter Bekannter von mir da (der Vorbesitzer meiner Maschine), von Beruf Polizist. Er ist auch nochmal gefahren damit ich es mir anhören kann. Er meint, rein vom hören beim vorbei fahren, würde er die Maschine nicht anhalten. Viel lauter ist sie nicht geworden, eben viel dumpfer. 
Ist natürlich von Beamten zu Beamten unterschiedlich und ohne Messung geht da nichts.

Mal schauen, ich lass ihn nun erst einmal draußen. Wäre die Gute nun brutal laut, wie die Gixxer vom Kumpel, würde ich die Dinger wieder rein bauen. Aber so gefällt es mir richtig gut. Nicht laut, dafür ein richtig schöner Motorradklang


----------



## >ExX< (8. August 2013)

WorAn erkenne ich dass diee zündkerzen kaputt sind? Ruckelndes fahrverhalten?


----------



## Metalic (8. August 2013)

Leistungsverlust, "unrundes" Fahrverhalten...


----------



## xenos1 (8. August 2013)

Beziehungsweise Totalversagen wenn alle kaputt sind, aber das ist ja klar


----------



## T-Drive (8. August 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> WorAn erkenne ich dass diee zündkerzen kaputt sind? Ruckelndes fahrverhalten?



Die Pole nutzen sich ab. Die Mittelelektrode sollte sauber zylindrisch  sein und die Masseelektrode im Innenbogen keine Aushöhlung haben. Bei so  einem Verschleiß kann man die Masseelektrode nach unten klopfen um den  richtigen Abstand herzustellen aber eigentlich gehören sie ersetzt.
Laufleistung und Belastung (Stadtverkehr, Start-Stop) sind entscheidenter als das Alter der Kerze.


----------



## >ExX< (10. August 2013)

Ok danke 

Werde die tage dann mal ölwechsel machen. Habe heute die 24000km voll gemacht, 6000 km schon in dieser saison 

Aber neue stiefel sind jetzt echt fällig, der linke ist nämlich schon eckig 

Und ich hab mich heute fast gemault weil der metallklotz wo der seitenständer dran ist geschliffen hat, das war ziemlich knapp


----------



## the.hai (10. August 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ok danke
> 
> Werde die tage dann mal ölwechsel machen. Habe heute die 24000km voll gemacht, 6000 km schon in dieser saison
> 
> ...



die arme cbf

bei meiner haben bis jetzt nur die stiefel gelitten, ich fahr meine 80ps anscheinend wie ne mutti im vergleich zu deinen 34ps


----------



## >ExX< (11. August 2013)

48 PS *hust* 

Ich muss auch sagen dass zu meinem fahrstil ne rennmaschine besser gepasst hätte, bzw supermoto noch eher weil ich die karre immer drücke anstatt hang off zu fahren, deshalb schleifts auch immer.

Aber ich denke du würdest auch so fahren wenn du gescheite straßen hättest 

Muss mir jetzt erstmal neue schleifer für die fußrasten kaufen, weil an den rasten selbst sind auch schon kratzer 
Magnesium soll ja sehr schön funken


----------



## the.hai (11. August 2013)

Na künstlich drücken is ja nur Show&shine^^

bei der simme könnt ich sie ja sogar beim geradeausfahren so schräg drücken, dass es schleift^^


unsere strassen sind zu unübersichtlich meistens. ich brauch nich mit zu hoher geschwindigkeit in ne kurve gehn und dahinter steht dann nen trecker..... und mit 100 kriegt man sie eigentlich nicht "sinnvoll" so tief.


----------



## hendrosch (11. August 2013)

Mein Mofa drück ich auch nur. Denn mit 30 und so schmalen Reifen wirds sonst schnell Langweilig aber mit was richtigem sollte man schon mit in die Kurven gehen.


----------



## Metalic (11. August 2013)

Bei uns machts jetzt gerade auch so richtig "Spaß".  Die Bauern fangen mit dem Getreide an und in den Kurven verlieren sie natürlich ihr blödes Korn... Wie kleine Murmeln auf dem Asphalt. Aber die Tage kommt der blöde Superbikelenker runter und endlich die Stummel drauf.!


----------



## >ExX< (11. August 2013)

Künstlich drück ich die ja nicht runter, ich gehe halt so weit runter wie ich muss, und in manchen kurven wirds kritisch weil ich nicht weiter runter kann und dann in den gegenverkehr komme -.-

Heute habe ich übrigends endlich meinen ersten kratzer an den endtopf bekommen, hatte sich angegühlt als wäre meine maschine in der kurve leicht weggerutscht 

Ach ja, hier mal die neuen blitzer:


----------



## Metalic (11. August 2013)

Die 
Dinger knipsen glaube ich auch von hinten! Also Vorsicht!!!


----------



## >ExX< (11. August 2013)

Ja knipsen rundum.
Auf ca. 7 km standen 3 von den dingern und 2 normale, ich kam mir vor als würde ich von der stasi verfolgt, das ist eine bodenlose frechheit find ich.


----------



## the.hai (11. August 2013)

die dinger gibs in berlin und brandenburg schon lange....

die blitzen von vorne, seite und hinten


----------



## Metalic (11. August 2013)

Ich muss ne Stunde nach Hamburg fahren um diese Dinger zu sehen. Hier bei uns gibts sowas nicht. Ab und an ein mobiler Blitzer aber die können mich mal gerne haben


----------



## hendrosch (11. August 2013)

In der Umgebung von Wiesbaden und Mainz und auch da selbst gibts die Teile auch massig.


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2013)

Wir sollten uns mal zusammen überlegen was man dagegen tun kann^^

Vllt nen elektrisch umklappbaren kennzeichenhalter?


----------



## hendrosch (12. August 2013)

Wir sind hier in nem Computerforum! Wie wärs mit nem LC aus nem alten Monitor das man vors Nummernschild klebt und per Knopfdruck schwarz schaltet ?


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2013)

Das ist die idee!  Aber das muss unauffällig sein


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2013)

oder einfach wie bei KITT aus Knight Rider ein NUmmernschild dass sich auf knopfdruck um 180° dreht und einmal das richtige, das andere mal ein spasskennzeichen anzeigt  
Ich habe bisher noch nie einen blitzer gesehen der von hinten fotos macht, nichtmal in österreich, wo sie ja recht weit verbreitet sein sollen... der zustand muss sich aber auch nicht unbedingt ändern 

@ExX: Der blitzerturm steht auf deinem Foto aber sehr günstig, was wäre, wenn man den "ganz aus versehen" mit einem Plakatierturm verwechseln würde und mal ein paar plakate drüberpinseln würde?


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2013)

Ganz genau das hab ich im ersten moment auch gedacht, dass man versehentlich plakate dranpappt 

Normalerweise sollte man nachts mit nem lkw die dinger rausziehen, und weg damit


----------



## hendrosch (12. August 2013)

Nie mehr mit der DR125 fahren!
 Ich hab bestanden


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2013)

Glückwunsch! Welche maschine hast du denn?


----------



## hendrosch (12. August 2013)

Wenn ich in 3 Wochen 16 werd (ich glaub das werden die schlimmsten 3 Wochen meines Lebens)  fahr ich ne RS125 BJ07 Spains No1 Sonderlackierung. Damit wird man wenigstens nicht übersehen. Ich mach gleich nochma ein Bild.
Ich wollte grad nochmal ein Bild mit Felgenrandaufklebern und den neuen Reifen machen aber das ist nicht so gut geworden also nochmal ein "altes".


----------



## computertod (12. August 2013)

so ne 'sportliche' Optik und dann 'nur' n 125er Motor drinn? ich weis nicht, ich hätt mir da lieber was nacktes geholt^^


----------



## STSLeon (12. August 2013)

Zum Posen auf dem Schulhof reicht es auch


----------



## hendrosch (12. August 2013)

Das Moped mit nur 125er Motor fährt immerhin 155 (laut Fz. Schein) und hat 29PS (bei 139kg). Ist also fast so sportlich wies aussieht. 
Ich weis das ich nur 15PS fahren darf ist mir klar aber ich werds die nächsten 4 Jahre behalten.


----------



## the.hai (12. August 2013)

Aber die NSR wird gedrosselt oder willst du sie offen fahrne?


----------



## hendrosch (12. August 2013)

RS nicht NSR ja die wird gedrosselt, aber es fällt mir echt schwer nachdem ich schon ein paar Probefahrten auf dem Feldweg gemacht hab.


----------



## the.hai (12. August 2013)

Rs halt  aber gedrosselt is schon wichtig. Fahren ohne führerschein find ich persönlich nich so witzig


----------



## hendrosch (12. August 2013)

Jemand den ich kenne wurd erwischt. 
Hatte sogar noch was getrunken.

40 Sozialstunden das wars danach wurds verfahren eingestellt.


----------



## Heretic (12. August 2013)

Naja , da isser noch echt gut wegekommen. 

Ich weis ja nicht wo du wohnst usw.

Im Normalfall bekommst du mehrere Anzeigen.
Besonders in den Großstätten ziehen die das normalerweise auch straff durch um abzuschrecken.

Mit Autoführerschein isses dann auch adee. Hatte da einen an meiner alten Schule.
Hatte nen 25er Mopped schein und ist mit der Karre 70 gefahren. 
Tja der durfte dann mit 19 zur Dekra um überhaupt die erlaubniss zu bekommen wieder einen Führerschein zu machen..


----------



## the.hai (12. August 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Jemand den ich kenne wurd erwischt.
> Hatte sogar noch was getrunken.
> 
> 40 Sozialstunden das wars danach wurds verfahren eingestellt.


 
scheint ja ein gutes und nicht abschreckendes Beispiel zu sein.

naja, wer keinen führerschein hat, kann keinen verlieren. Aber dann hätteste ja auch garkeinen machen brauchen^^


nee, auf keinen fall, kann ich das schönreden. Fahren ohne fahrerlaubnis ist ne straftat und sollte schwer geahndet werden. ich durfte fürs zu schnell fahren immer schwer löhnen und zu fuss gehen, der bekommt "nur" 40 sozialstunden?

Nur mal ein Auszug:



> III. Straf- und Bußgeldvorschriften
> *§ 21 Fahren ohne Fahrerlaubnis*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2013)

So, gerade eben erstmal Ölwechsel gemacht

Kette nachgespannt und nachgefettet. Zündkerzen mache ich irgendwann anders, genauso wie das kühlwasser wechseln.
Bremsflüssigkeit muss ich auch irgendwann anders mal kontrollieren, hole mir dazu am besten so nen prüfstift der mir sagt ob der wasseranteil zu hoch ist.

wie macht ihr eigentlich euren Kühler vorne sauber? bei mir hängt da ziemlich viel tier drin 

Achja, und eigentlich soll ja bei 24tkm das Ventilspiel kontrolliert werden.
sollte ich das zwingend machen lassen oder ist das schlimm wenn man das nicht macht?


----------



## Heretic (12. August 2013)

Also meinen Kühler mache ich hin und wieder mit nem Hochdruckstrahler.
Manches bekommste ja aus dem Gitter mit nem Lappen einfach nicht raus.

Kannst du eigendlich bremsfüssigkeit einfach wechseln ? Musst du da auhc Dichtungen usw erneuern. Weil das teil doch unter druck steht oder ?


----------



## hendrosch (12. August 2013)

Die Dichtungen halten schon ne Zeit und müssen nicht bei jedem Wechsel erneuert werden.  Man muss nur aufpassen das keine Luft reinkommt.   Den Kühler hab ich mit dem Kompressor sauber geblasen und mit ner Bürste und nem Lappen sauber gemacht dabei war der ausgebaut das geht bei mir in ner Minute. (Wenn eh die Verkleidung ab ist)

Son wasseranteil prüfgerät ist sinnlos einfach alle 1-2 Jahre wechseln steht auch in Handbuch. 
Das Gerät ist teurer als paar mal wechseln und besser zu oft als zu selten.


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2013)

ok, dann lasse ich mir einfach noch nen bisschen zeit mit der bremsflüssigkeit 
aber allzu hoch dürfte der druck nicht sein, von daher sollte das den dichtungen nichts ausmachen 

wie nennt man eigentlich die schleifer an den fußrasten?
also das sind ja wie so kleine schrauben die man reinschraubt. und finde nirgends welche.


----------



## T-Drive (12. August 2013)

Hallo ExX,

Dichtungen sind an der Bremsanlage nicht zu wechseln. Höchstens die Membrane des Bremszylinders wenn du keinen stabilen Bremsdruck hast.
Auf die Bezeichnung der Breflü achten, das ist Wichtig. DOT4 oder die dünnflüssigere DOT5.1 nicht aber DOT5e welche auf Silikonbasis ist.
Wenn DOT4 auf dem Behälterdeckel steht würde ich die auch nehmen.
So eine Saugpumpe vo Tante Louis macht das ganze viel einfacher und schont den Bremszylinder. Oben nachfüllen, unten abpumpen bis die saubere Flüssigkeit ankommt.
An beiden Bremssätteln natürlich. Aufpassen dass der Behälter oben nicht leer wird. Wenn du was vertröpfelst mit viel Wasser abspülen, sonst blättert der Lack ab.


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2013)

ja, auf dem Deckel steht Dot 4.

SAUGHEBERPUMPE - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit

meinst du die?
weil die ist für benzin ausm tank raussaugen, und ne andere hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Metalic (12. August 2013)

Bremsen lass ich meistens bei meinem freundlichen Schrauber im Frühjahr mit machen. Ich bin kein Schrauber, mein Vater kann es zwar aber wenn die Maschine schon gemacht wird, kann er die Bremsen auch gleich mit prüfen. Außerdem bin ich was die Bremsen angeht eher vorsichtig.

Und meinen Kühler habe ich noch nie sauber gemacht, den sieht man bei mir aber auch nichts dank der Verkleidung.


----------



## T-Drive (12. August 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ja, auf dem Deckel steht Dot 4.
> 
> SAUGHEBERPUMPE - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit
> 
> ...



Nein, blos nicht.

Diese hier meine ich : MITYVAC BREMSEN-ENTLUEFER - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit

oder das Gerät, BREMSEN-ENTLUEFTER - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit 
ist zwar keine Pumpe aber nicht so teuer und auch hilfreich, nur mit dem musst du die Flüssigkeit eben mit dem Bremszylinder durchpumpen.


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2013)

Das bedeutet bei dem 2 ten entlüfter dass ich das ding dran mache, die ganze zeit am bremshebel pumpe und oben einfach nachkippe?


----------



## T-Drive (12. August 2013)

Ganz so einfach ist es nicht.
 Normal baut man Druck auf, hält den Hebel auf Druck, dann wird die Entlüfterschraube am Sattel kurz geöffnet bis der Bremshebel am Griff anliegt. Erst loslassen wenn die Entlüfterschraube wieder zu ist. (Dem Rückschlagventil im Luis-Gerät würde ich nicht vertrauen )Das Ganze nun so oft wiederholen bis die alte Flü durch ist und unten saubere neue ankommt.
Alleine geht das nicht. 

Während dem pumpen aufpassen, beim loslassen des Bremshebels gibt es einen Blubb der dir das Moped verkleckert. Also schön langsam und vorsichtig zu Werke gehn.

Mit der Vac-Pumpe geht das auch alleine. Zum oben Nachfüllen unten die Entlüfterschraube zu, dann kann nichts schiefgehen. Einen flachen Ringschlüssel verwenden,
der bleibt drauf bis der Schlauch wieder abgezogen wird. Den Schlüssel so ansetzen dass du ohne Behinderung auf - zu drehen kannst.


----------



## >ExX< (13. August 2013)

Ok, dann werde ich mir das ding mal irgendwann zulegen.

Wollte sowieso die nächsten paar wochen mal nach dortmund, da sind ja 2 polo stores und 1 louis store.

Will mir nämlich dünnere handschuhe holen, und so ne panzerweste wo man einfach nen pulli drüber ziehen kann.
Weil so ab 23 ° wirds ziemlich warm^^`

Und stiefel.
Wie heißen eig jetzt diese schleifer für die fußrasten?


----------



## moe (13. August 2013)

Ist von euch schon mal jemand um Neuschwanstein gefahren?
Da fahr ich nächste Woche mit n paar Kumpels hin, wenn ich vom Summer Breeze wieder da bin.

Gibts da empfehlenswerte Strecken?


----------



## Metalic (13. August 2013)

Panzerweste? Du meinst einen Rückenprotektor? So wie die coolen Jungs in den Staaten über die Highways jagen. In kurzen Hosen und Sweatshirts. Also selbst bei unseren sommerlichen Temperaturen hatte ich immer ne Lederjacke an. 

Gestern aber einen interessanten ZDF Bericht bei YT gesehen über Motorradfahrer, darin wurde auch über diesen Motorradairbag gesprochen. Bin nun stark am überlegen, mir das Ding mal anzuschauen.


----------



## moe (13. August 2013)

Ist noch viel zu teuer und unausgereift.


----------



## Metalic (13. August 2013)

Das ist der Bericht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_C-pj5jq7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hörte sich zumindest schon ganz gut an, da das das erste System ist, das auch vom TÜV als gut befunden wird. Mal schauen wo es das gibt.

Edit: Und was heißt zu teuer? Ich mein wenn das System funktioniert? Im Bericht wird von 1000€ gesprochen. Das wäre es mir allemal wert. Hier im Forum gibt es ein paar Dödel, die geben 1000€ für EINE!! Grafikkarte aus!


----------



## STSLeon (13. August 2013)

Die Steuereinheit im Motorrad kostet aber auch nochmal Geld.


----------



## Metalic (13. August 2013)

Ja, habe bisger keinen Händler gefunden, aber die Weste bewegt sich so bei 650€ und die Einheit fürs Moped bei 400€.

Dainese - D-air - D-air street


----------



## >ExX< (13. August 2013)

Ne also ich meine das ist so ne weste die quasi komplett luftdurchlässig ist und dann halt schulter, ellenbogen, teilweise handgelenks schützer hat.
Und halt nen integrierten rückenprotektor, ziehen viele supermoto fahrer an wie die von superrezards und so


----------



## Metalic (13. August 2013)

Ja ich weiß was du meinst. Ist aus dem Crosser Zubehör.


----------



## >ExX< (13. August 2013)

Ja genau 

Weil meine jacke hält schon ziemlich warm, und meine hose kann ich sogar ohne innenfutter beim ski fahren anziehen^^


----------



## Metalic (13. August 2013)

Meiner Lederjacke ist im Sommer ganz angenehm. Wenn ich nur ein T-Shirt drunter trage ist es angenehm "kühl" bzw. belüftet. Meine Textiljacke hingegen ist relativ warm. Beide von FLM. Ich glaube aber so langsam, so richtig warme Tage werden wir nicht mehr bekommen.
Und bei Temperaturen über 30°C lass ich das Moped eh stehen.


----------



## STSLeon (13. August 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Ist von euch schon mal jemand um Neuschwanstein gefahren?
> Da fahr ich nächste Woche mit n paar Kumpels hin, wenn ich vom Summer Breeze wieder da bin.
> 
> Gibts da empfehlenswerte Strecken?


 
Ich würde gleich weiter nach Österreich, wenn ihr sowieso in der Nähe seit. Richtung Reute und dann ab Berwang auf dem Namloser Sattel nach Stanzach, Hahntennjoch und (wenn es die Verkehrslage zulässt) über den Fernpass wieder heim. 

Wenn ihr natürlich schon eine 100km Anfahrt nach Füssen habt ist die Sache schwerer.


----------



## moe (13. August 2013)

Anfahrt sinds knapp 150km. Wir wollen aber zwei Nächte auf nem Campingplatz in der Nähe bleiben.


----------



## Metalic (13. August 2013)

Ösiland und Schweiz sollen aber nicht wirklich geeignet sein als Motorradfahrer mit deutschem Kennzeichen.


----------



## >ExX< (13. August 2013)

Die mögen uns nicht?


----------



## moe (13. August 2013)

Schweiz ist für mich aufm Mopped eh Sperrgebiet. Aber Österreich?
Warum sollten die uns nicht mögen? Ist doch ne (Ex-)Kolonie von uns.


----------



## STSLeon (13. August 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ösiland und Schweiz sollen aber nicht wirklich geeignet sein als Motorradfahrer mit deutschem Kennzeichen.


 
 Ich war erst am Samstag auf 600km Tour durch Österreich und 3 Wochen vorher waren es auch um 550km und hatte keine Probleme irgendwelcher Art. Klar sollte man sich eher an das Tempolimit halten, als in Deutschland aber sonst wird auf den Pässen gefahren, da bekommt man vom Zusehen Angst.


----------



## Metalic (13. August 2013)

Kann auch sein, dass ich den Österreichern nun Unrecht tue, aber ich meine erst vor ein paar Tagen gelesen zu haben, dass es auch dort teilweise stärker kontrolliert und heraus gezogen wird, sobald ein deutsches Kennzeichen hinten dran hängt. Nicht zu vergleichen mit der Schweiz! Das Land sollte sowieso auf jeder Motorradkarte fehlen. 

Will damit ja auch gar nicht sagen dass man sich auf den Straßen benehmen soll wie ein Geisteskranker. Auch mit Supersportler fahre ich meistens vernünftig. Aber es ging halt darum, dass man gerade weil man Deutscher ist heraus gezogen wird und nicht weil man grad mal 5 km/h zu schnell unterwegs war.

Edit: Ich nehme alles gegen Österreich zurück. Grad das Thema gefunden. War nur jemand verärgert weil er in Österreich einen auf den Deckel bekommen hat.


----------



## >ExX< (22. August 2013)

Bin gestern erstmal 6 stunden gefahren.

Brauche nur noch 3 km dann hab ich die 25000 voll


----------



## Hardwell (23. August 2013)

Nicht schlecht wie viel bist dieses Jahr schon gefahren?


----------



## >ExX< (23. August 2013)

Ca 7100km seit ende april 

Und ich würde am liebsten noch mehr fahren


----------



## hendrosch (23. August 2013)

Ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr auch noch relativ viel oft fahren kann. Denn wenn ich in knapp 2 Wochen endlich fahren darf ist das Wetter bestimmt ruck zuck wieder miserabel.

Die Wartezeit bis man fahren darf und während das Moped in der Garage steht hat bei mir auch schon die ersten Auswirkungen gezeigt.
Ich hab mir eine Giannelli Komplettanlage ohne Kat zugelegt. Ich glaub der leere Krümmer sorgt dann für recht guten Sound


----------



## Metalic (23. August 2013)

Kommst du damit über den TÜV?


----------



## hendrosch (23. August 2013)

Ja sollte ich. Der Krümmer und der ESD haben beide ne ABE und eine EG Prüfnummer und die 3% CO von den alten Tüv berichten kann ich ja auch nicht so extrem überbieten.  Außerdem sollte ich sogar noch mit bis zu 8% durchkommen.  Im zweifelsfall muss halt für'n Tüv wieder der Originale drunter.  Aber der TüV im Nachbarort hier siehts auch nicht so eng.  Ich glaub auch nicht das der alte Kat noch viel gemacht hat in der Typgenehmigung vom Moped steht bei etwa gleichen Bedingungen was von 0,3% CO.

Nur mein Vater will mir ständig ein schlechtes gewissen einreden.


----------



## mülla1 (23. August 2013)

Puhhhhh endlich mal wieder Internet  war eine Woche lang auf See in Kroatien unterwegs und hatte keine Möglichkeit mal hier reinzuschauen  Mensch ihr wart ja echt fleißig.. 
Freue mich nach dem Urlaub auch schon wieder auf meine Maschine. Wird Zeit das ich mal wieder ne Runde fahre


----------



## >ExX< (23. August 2013)

Ich muss auch unbedingt wieder fahren, schon 2 oder 3 tage nicht mehr gemacht


----------



## Hardwell (24. August 2013)

Dann fahr doch mal eine Runde um den Sorpesee


----------



## IqpI (25. August 2013)

Hat hier jemand einen bing 1/16/72 ist das glaube ich? Der von unserer Zündapp Bergsteiger m50 ist am bhf angebohrt worden und leckt nun... Zurzeit eiert das Moped mit 1 PS durch die Gegend...


----------



## computertod (25. August 2013)

IqpI schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand einen bing 1/16/72 ist das glaube ich? Der von unserer Zündapp Bergsteiger m50 ist am bhf angebohrt worden und leckt nun... Zurzeit eiert das Moped mit 1 PS durch die Gegend...


 
ich würd mal in ein Zündappforum schauen (z.b. zuendapp.net), oder auf ebay schauen 
wo ist er denn angebohrt worden? Schwimmerkammer?


----------



## T-Drive (25. August 2013)

Wer macht denn sowas


----------



## the.hai (25. August 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Wer macht denn sowas


 
genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt 

das irgendwelche idioten den benzinschlauch abziehn und dann den hahn auf reserve drehn, das kenne ich ja, aber "richtige" zerstörung?


----------



## Klutten (25. August 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> ... Das Thema betrifft die Kategorie "frisieren" und reicht von Fahren ohne Führerschein über Versicherungsbetrug bis Steuerhinterziehung. Erlöschen der Betriebserlaubnis gehört auch noch dazu. Ob und wieweit es dich betrifft kann und will ich nicht sagen, wollte nur darauf hinweisen.


 
Respekt, ein einziger Anwesender erkennt illegale Handlungen, die im Forum nicht diskutiert werden dürfen, schon gar nicht, wenn hier ein Straftatbestand vorhanden ist.

*Die komplette Diskussion wird entfernt. Entsprechender User sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass dies auch mal eine rote Karte nach sich ziehen kann!*


----------



## aliriza (25. August 2013)

Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht warum ihr das Thema Zylinder angesprochen habt. Mein anliegen war was ganz anderes und zwar, wieso und woran es liegen kann das mein Roller so komisch beschleunigt. Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen...

@*Metalic*

und der Polizei Beamte vergeht kein Verbrechen wenn er mist 150 € hinter her fährt? Auch sinnlos...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2013)

Wegen deinem nicht legal verbauten Zylinder wird der Vergaser Faxen machen 

Habe jetzt auch keinen Bock mehr, will keine Verwarnung kassieren...


----------



## the.hai (25. August 2013)

aliriza schrieb:


> Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht warum ihr das Thema Zylinder angesprochen habt. Mein anliegen war was ganz anderes und zwar, wieso und woran es liegen kann das mein Roller so komisch beschleunigt. Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen...
> 
> @*Metalic*
> 
> und der Polizei Beamte vergeht kein Verbrechen wenn er mist 150 € hinter her fährt? Auch sinnlos...


 
Jeder der dir bei der Fehlersuche hilft, unterstützt dein Fehlverhalten.

"Ich will ein Massaker verüben, doch meine Waffe hat Ladehemmungen, kann mir wer helfen???"

Das ist zwar sehr krass ausgedrückt, aber trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Für dein Anliegen, solltest du dich an "spezielle" Foren wenden. Ich weiß von genug, gerade weil ich meine S50 ja damals auch frisiert habe.


b2t:

Wie genau wurde der Vergaser angebohrt^^


----------



## killer196 (25. August 2013)

Hejo, kann man sich hier auch vorschläge einholen wenn man anfänger ohne motorrad is? Will mir bald eins zulegen


----------



## Heretic (25. August 2013)

Hi klar,

Wann haste den Führerschein gemacht ?
Ich gehe mal davon aus du willst ne Gedrosselte ?

Wie groß bist du den ?
Irgendwelche Vorlieben ? Groß / Klein Sportlich Tourer usw ?
Soll sie Koffer haben oder Nackt usw ?

Hast du schonmal Probe gesessen irgendwo ?

Und das aller wichtigste , wie viel Geld willst du ausgeben. Und solls neu oder ne Gebrauchte werden ? 

Ich weis sind viele Fragen. Aber nur dann kann man sich auch richtig in deine Situation versetzten 

MfG Heretic


----------



## T-Drive (25. August 2013)

@killer196

Ganz bestimmt 

Hast du schon dein Schein ? Welche Leistungsklasse ? Budget ? Racer, Naked, Enduro, SuperMoto, Chopper ? 

Darfs ein Europäer sein oder Ami oder Japaner ?

Also man sollte was wissen um gute Vorschläge zu machen


----------



## IqpI (25. August 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> ich würd mal in ein Zündappforum schauen (z.b. zuendapp.net), oder auf ebay schauen
> wo ist er denn angebohrt worden? Schwimmerkammer?



Auf eBay schon geschaut, gibts genau einen und der kostet 170€... 
Aber das forum ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee  danke für den Tipp
Ist da wo Benzin und Luft gemischt werden am untersten Ende Richtung schwimmerkammer angebohrt, ist trotz Heft oder haftstahl wies halt heißt das zeug nie wieder dicht geworden und sifft sobald der benzinhahn mal 5 min offen ist...


----------



## computertod (25. August 2013)

ich komm bei der Beschreibung nicht ganz mit 
mach mal n  Foto von


----------



## killer196 (26. August 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Hi klar,
> 
> Wann haste den Führerschein gemacht ?
> Ich gehe mal davon aus du willst ne Gedrosselte ?
> ...



Mhm ok 

1. So ziemlich vor einer woche.
2. Da ich 18 bin muss sie gedrosselt sein, wobei ich das ja auch noch später machen lassen kann oder?
3. Körpergrösse ca 185cm
4. Optisch am liebsten supersport oder naked bike.
5. Koffer braucht es nicht 
6. Probe gesessen bis jetzt leider nur bei meinem onkel, der aber n grossen tourer hat.
7. Beim geld kann ich maximal 5000€ berappen. Neu oder gebraucht is egal.

@T-drive: marke is egal


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> 1. So ziemlich vor einer woche.
> 2. Da ich 18 bin muss sie gedrosselt sein, wobei ich das ja auch noch später machen lassen kann oder?



Das heisst 50 , oder 33 PS ?
Ich kenn mich mit dem Führerschein Chaos nicht mehr aus  

Bei mir wars damals nur der 1er, einer für alles 

@computertod
So versteh ich das mit dem Loch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@IgpI

Laserschweißen oder Löten mit Alu-Weichlot ist die einzige Lösung.
Hier http://15047.forumromanum.com/member/forum/entry_ubb.user_15047.1257528773.1110977446.1110977446.1.bing_vergaser_material-horex.html

wird das näher erläutert.
Hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen, weil gebrauchte aus der Bucht, na ich weiß nich ...


----------



## killer196 (26. August 2013)

Ich darf 48 ps bewegen.


----------



## the.hai (26. August 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Ich darf 48 ps bewegen.


 

mit 185cm würde ich das thema supersportler schonmal abhaken und eher richtung nackte/sporttourer gehen.

Du solltest mal zum motorradhändler gehn um dir über deine vorlieben klar zu werden, natürlich auch probesitzen usw usw. nicht alles was geil aussieht, sitzt sich auch so^^


auf was hast du fahrschule gemacht und wie fandest du sie?


----------



## Metalic (26. August 2013)

Ich finde die Kawa ER-6N als Anfängermoped immer recht interessant. (Auch wenn es Kawasaki ist  ) Gibt es ne Menge Angebote und auch günstige. Wie das mit deiner Größe aussieht müsste man dann natürlich probieren.


----------



## killer196 (26. August 2013)

Das thema hat sich für mich leider erstmal erledigt, das geld war anderweitig vonnöten  
Als motorrad hatte ich eine honda cbf600, die mir aber nicht sonderlich lag.

Warum kann ich mir mit 185cm supersportler abschminken? Mein klassenkamerad ist grösser und fährt auch eine ^^


----------



## the.hai (26. August 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Warum kann ich mir mit 185cm supersportler abschminken? Mein klassenkamerad ist grösser und fährt auch eine ^^


 
Wer mir erzählen will, dass supersportler ab 1,8m aufwärts nur annähernd bewuem ist, der hat nen schuss

hab selber schon einiges probiert mit 1,90m (fireblade/r1/cbr600rr). man fühlt sich immer wie ein affe aufm schleifstein und keine versteckmöglichkeiten. dan doch lieber was dickes wie ne haya oder zzr1400, worüber wir jetzt aber bei deinem führerschein und budget nich reden brauchen.

was "lag" dir an der cbf600 nicht? noch "einfacher" fährt sich ja nur nen roller^^ ich hab selbst eine (cbf600s pc43) und bin völig überzeugt. auch wenn man ihr mit zahlreichen umbauten erstmal die biedermannoptik und klang austreiben musste.
als budgetmopped ne gute wahl.


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2013)

Die musst du dir nicht abschminken.
Supersportler sind halt unbequem, und je größer du bist umso schneller wirds halt richtig unbequem. Wenn du leidensfähig bist macht dir das erstmal nichts aus.


----------



## computertod (26. August 2013)

mhm wenn du Schrauben willst/kannst, etwas technisches Verständnis hast und hohe Kilometerstände dich nicht abschrecken kannst dir ja mal die GPZ 900 anschauen, hab selber eine (mit 96k Kilometern) und sitz mit fast 1,90 relativ bequem drauf


----------



## killer196 (26. August 2013)

XD nein mit schrauben habe ich nur am pc was am hut. 

Sonstige modellvorschläge?


----------



## Metalic (26. August 2013)

Also ich habe meine Probezeit auf einer Yamaha XT 600 Bj 91 gemacht. So eine Art Straßenenduro. Also nicht wirklich gut fürs Gelände geeignet, da einfach viel zu schwer. Die ist für größere eher geeignet als für kleine Leute.

Dafür gibt es davon ne ganze Menge, genug Ersatzteile und da gibts auch gute Angebote. Und wenn du die als Anfänger mal auf die Seite legst ist es nicht so wild weil die Dinger nicht sehr teuer sind


----------



## Heretic (26. August 2013)

Wende ein Kaput fahr Motorrad haben willst. Kawa Er-5.
Sitz ich mit ca 187 super drauf. Bis 2000 Euro.

Da max 50 ps (mit Kit natürlich 48ps) kannste die 2 Jahre nieder brettern dich legen usw. Und danach was anderes holen.
Ansonsten fährst sich ne Er-6 auch super.

Ansonsten wäre noch ne alte Yamaha Fazer was. 
Die bin ich auch inne Fahrschule gefahrn. War auch ganz gut bei der Größe.

Kuck doch einfach mal bei nenm Händler oder Mobile.de
und setzt dich unverbindlich drauf.


----------



## the.hai (26. August 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> XD nein mit schrauben habe ich nur am pc was am hut.
> 
> Sonstige modellvorschläge?


 

Außer deiner Körpergröße, deinem Führerschein und dass dir ne CBF600 nicht gefällt, wissen wir rein garnichts^^

Bischen präziser darfst du dich gerne äußern


----------



## killer196 (26. August 2013)

Was hättest du denn gern? 

Supersport
Min 600ccm
Farbe egal solange nicht pink
Buget: ca 5000+- 500
Baujahr ab 2002
Max 40000 km

Ich steh ja optisch extrem auf ninjas. Sind die zx-6r modelle gut? (alles ab 2007)


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2013)

Such dir eine aus 

Ducati 748 als neues oder gebrauchtes Motorrad kaufen

Drosseln gibts hier
http://www.alphatechnik.de/produkte/leistungsaenderungen/motorrad/leistungsaenderungen/7072-kw.html


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. August 2013)

Probe fahren, Probe fahren, Probe fahren.
Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen bei der Moppedsuche. 
Habe ich viel zu wenig gemacht, aber beim nächsten Mopped wird sich das ändern. 

Ich lasse ich mal ein paar Güße hier. 
Tolles Wetter derzeit und ich fahre lieber die CB600 (Bj. 2007) als meine kleine Kawa...


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2013)

Grüße zurück 

Hi Kaki, wie wars aufm Glockner ?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. August 2013)

Cool und hi T-Drive!
Aufm Großglockner waren wir logischerweise aber nicht... 
2x Großglockner Hochalpenstraße inkl. Edelweißspitze. 
Störend nur die ganzen Vierräder und unmotorisierten Zweiräder...
Ach mensch... habe ja noch die Videos von dort... tjoa... zu faul zum zurechtschnippeln und hochladen... 

Aber ganz ehrlich:
Der Kyffhäuser ihm Harz war mein kleines persönliches Highlight im Urlaub. 
Dort muss ich in naher Zunkunft nochmal nen Kurzurlaub machen.  *GEIL* 

Mensch der Spaß ist schon 1 Monat her... wow wie die Zeit rennt.


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2013)

Durch den Harz bin ich auch mal gerollt, aber den Kyffhäuser hab ich verpennt 

Vlt. wirds ja nochmal was, halt ne lange Anreise vom Süden her.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. August 2013)

Die 36 Kurven sind Spaß pur!
Kleine Biker-Oase und spaßiger als das ADAC Traiingsgelände hier bei unn in Linthe.
Und das gratis. Ohne Maut oder so... wirklich toll.
Muss man mal mitgenommen haben.
Danach sollte nur noch ein winziger "Angststreifen" existieren.  
Zum Glück seeehr wenig Autos... die rollen da mit ca. 30 um die Kurven.


----------



## the.hai (26. August 2013)

hmmm, mein  mopped hat diesen sommer nichtmal berlin/brandenburg verlassen

einfach keine zeit für sowas, bzw dann keine mitstreiter


----------



## computertod (26. August 2013)

und ich bin heuer schon halb Bayern abgefahren


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. August 2013)

Hier mal ein Bruchteil der Hochalpenstraße: Auffahrt Edelweißspitze:
Auffahrt Edelweißspitze - YouTube 

(war das kürzeste Video...)  
Alles andere sieht iwie langweilig aus, weil so schrecklich viele lahme Autos unterwegs sind.
Die Aussicht und das Wetter sind jedoch grandios


----------



## Metalic (26. August 2013)

Wirklich eine schöne Strecke. Der höchste Berg hier bei mir ist der Deich an der Nordsee...  Aber ich glaube das macht mit meiner Maschine nicht so viel Spaß da hoch zu fahren. Und wenn ich schon die ganzen Autos mit Silberhaarbesatzung sehe...  Mit ner Enduro macht das bestimmt Laune da hoch.


Aber mal ein anderes Thema, ich glaub das wurde hier auch schon angesprochen aber weiß nicht mehr auf welcher Seite.
Das Schalten ohne Kuppeln. Was ist nun dran? Ist es schändlich fürs Getriebe, ist es dem Getriebe egal? Schont es die Kupplung? Die Einen sagen das schon Kupplung und Getriebe, die Anderen sagen lass es lieber. Ich hab es letzte Woche als ich das letzte Mal ne größere Runde gefahren bin auch zum ersten Mal probiert. Erst dachte ich es klappt nicht, das lag aber auch nur daran, dass auf die Art der nächste Gang wirklich butterweich rein geht und man es kaum merkt. Beim starken Beschleunigen geht es halt wirklich blitzschnell ohne elektrische Helferlein.


----------



## the.hai (26. August 2013)

wenn du genau im lastwechsel schaltest, dann gehts gut. inwieweit  es die kupplung schont, weiß ich nicht.

schau dir mal von powercommander den shifter an, der macht das ganze automatisiert. wenn du schaltest geht die zündung aus. 


für mich ist diese fahrweise aber irgendwie nichts, habs probiert und trau dem frieden nich so^^


----------



## Metalic (26. August 2013)

Ja wie gesagt, diese elektronischen Helferlein wie den Powercommander wollte ich mir nicht holen. Das Geld spar ich derzeit lieber und für die LS brauch ich es nicht. Würde mich halt mal interessieren. Ich würde es auch nur durchziehen wenn man mal Gas gibt und etwas flotter beschleunigt. 
Heute ging meine Kleine aber endlich mal in die Werkstatt. Der olle Superbikelenker kommt runter


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2013)

1. Powercommander + Shifter sind illegal. Technische Kontrolle = zu Fuß nach Hause 

Klar kannst du die Gänge im richtigen Moment (Getriebe Lastfrei) reindreschen, dann schonst du die Kupplung da sie ja nicht aus- und einrückt.

Ich frage mich nur für was ?
Im Strassenverkehr halt ich das für absolut sinnfrei, oder willst du Rossi abhängen ?
 Jagd nach der 10tel Sekunde ?


----------



## Metalic (26. August 2013)

Nein es hat mich einfach nur mal interessiert. Und wie ich auch oben schrieb finde ich es höchstens beim stärkeren Beschleunigen ganz nett. Geht halt doch ein Fünkchen schneller und "einfacher". 
Und von diesen technischen Hilfsmitteln nehmen wir nun wieder Abstand. Habe heute Vormittag erst mitbekommen das es hier wohl zur Sache ging wegen irgendwelcher "verbotenen" Dinge


----------



## the.hai (26. August 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> 1. Powercommander + Shifter sind illegal. Technische Kontrolle = zu Fuß nach Hause


 
der powershifter fällt natürlich sofort auf, da er als "arm" an die schaltwippe montiert wird. ansonsten bin ich persönlich vom pc5 überzeugt und das sieht auch keiner 


sie verbraucht weniger (was ich vorher nie gedacht hätte) und geht unten rum besser. natürlich mit 300€ nicht grad die günstigste investition.


grundsätzlich lieber nen pc5 als nen "offenen" auspuff 


P.S. ich rede natürlich nur vom einsatz auf NICHTöffentlichen strassen


----------



## IqpI (27. August 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> ich komm bei der Beschreibung nicht ganz mit
> mach mal n  Foto von



Rechts vom Benzin Zulauf ist doch dieses "umgedrehte u" mit dem schwarzen Fleck darauf, genau da. Ist nicht der genannte Vergaser mit loch sondern ein ähnlich er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (27. August 2013)

Ich schalt beim schönen Durchbeschleunigen eigentlich immer ohne Kuppeln, hab ich mir irgendwie so angewöhnt.
Geht einen Ticken schneller und ist eigentlich genau gleich vom Ablauf, wie mit Kuppeln.
Man geht kurz vom Gas und ob ich jetzt die Kupplung gezogen hab oder net, der Gang geht rein.
Und wenn man den Schalthebel vor dem Schalten leicht drückt, dann geht er noch einfacher rein.

Nur runter geht noch nicht so sauber bei mir, find ich aber weniger nützlich und ist, wenn mans nicht kann, eher schädlich fürs Getriebe.
Aber er lässt sich schon noch irgendwie reintreten^^


----------



## killer196 (27. August 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Such dir eine aus
> 
> Ducati 748 als neues oder gebrauchtes Motorrad kaufen
> 
> ...



O.O bella di ducati....


----------



## mülla1 (27. August 2013)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ich schalt beim schönen Durchbeschleunigen eigentlich immer ohne Kuppeln, hab ich mir irgendwie so angewöhnt.
> Geht einen Ticken schneller und ist eigentlich genau gleich vom Ablauf, wie mit Kuppeln.
> Man geht kurz vom Gas und ob ich jetzt die Kupplung gezogen hab oder net, der Gang geht rein.
> Und wenn man den Schalthebel vor dem Schalten leicht drückt, dann geht er noch einfacher rein.
> ...


 
Runter musst ja auch mit zwischengas fahren  da man meistens schon im schiebebetrieb ist wenn man schaltet ist das mit dem Gang rein hauen ohne Kupplung etwas schwerer. Abgesehen davon solltest du ne anti hopping Kupplung haben. Beim runter schalten kommt ganz schön Unruhe ins Fahrwerk weswegen ich das so gut wie gar nicht mache. 
Hoch ohne Kupplung des öfteren. Wenn ich mal wieder kein Bock auf kuppeln hab


----------



## >ExX< (27. August 2013)

Aber wenn man doch gas wegnehmen soll wenn man ohne kupplung hochschalten willmacht das doch eig gar keinen sinn oder?


----------



## Metalic (27. August 2013)

Sinn oder Unsinn kann man drüber diskutieren. Ich wollte eigentlich nur einmal wissen ob jemand weiß ob es nun schädlich für Kupplung/Getriebe ist. Eigentlich dürfte es ja nicht schaden. Die Kupplung selbst wird ja nicht genutzt und wird daher "geschont". Und würde das Getriebe das nicht mögen, würde man doch etwas spüren/hören wie das "Zähne putzen" beim Auto oder liege ich da total falsch?
Das Einzige das vielleicht nicht so gut für das Getriebe ist, ist das leichte! Druck ausüben auf den Schalthebel vor dem Schalten. Sobald ich dann Gas weg nehme und sofort wieder Gas gebe ist ja der neue Gang bereits drin. Beim ersten Mal habe ich gar nciht gemerkt dass ich bereits hoch geschaltet habe


----------



## T-Drive (27. August 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Runter musst ja auch mit zwischengas fahren


 
Einen Leerlauf hast du nur zwischen 1. und 2. Gang. Wie gibst du dann Zwischengas wenn du vom 5. in den 4. zurückschaltest ?

@the.hai


> der powershifter fällt natürlich sofort auf, da er als "arm" an die schaltwippe montiert wird. ansonsten bin ich persönlich vom pc5 überzeugt und das sieht auch keiner



Sitzbank runter, und da steckt er dann irgendwo zwischen Lappen oder anderem Kram  (unterm Tank ist ja meist kein Platz)
Weißt ja, kein Versicherungsschutz, BE erloschen. Also nur aufm Kringel,

btw. hab noch einen rumliegen, USB III mit Shifter. War in meiner Street Triple verbaut. Jetzt fahr ich halt nur noch im StVO-Raum.
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Schelmiii (27. August 2013)

Mit Zwischengas meint er, dass man halt für den Schaltvorgang kurz Gas geben muss, damit man die höhere Drehzahl des niedrigeren Gangs bei gleicher Fahrgeschwindigkeit erreicht.
Sonst muss man glaub ich sehr stark auf den Schalthebel treten^^
Runter schalt ich nur mit Kupplung, das ohne hab ich erst ein paar mal ausprobiert.
@>ExX<: Man geht ja auch nur sehr kurz vom Gas, praktisch so schnell wie du mit der Hand das Gas zu und wieder auf machen kannst.
Ist einen Tick schneller als mit Kupplung, bzw. ob die Kupplung dabei gezogen is oder nicht, der Gang flutscht rein.
Die Schaltautomaten sind auf Zündunterbrechungszeiten von ca. 30 bis 100 ms einstellbar, wenn du mit der Hand so schnell das Gas zu und wieder auf machen kannst, brauchst du keinen Automat mehr


----------



## T-Drive (27. August 2013)

> Mit Zwischengas meint er, dass man halt für den Schaltvorgang kurz Gas geben muss, damit man die höhere Drehzahl des niedrigeren Gangs bei gleicher Fahrgeschwindigkeit erreicht.


 Die Zahnräder sind voll im Eingriff. Ohne Zündunterbrechung/Kupplung ist das nur ein gewalttätiges reinwürgen.
Schrottet Schaltgabeln,Synchronringe und Zahnräder.



> Ist einen Tick schneller als mit Kupplung, bzw. ob die Kupplung dabei gezogen is oder nicht, der Gang flutscht rein.
> Die Schaltautomaten sind auf Zündunterbrechungszeiten von ca. 30 bis 100 ms einstellbar, wenn du mit der Hand so schnell das Gas zu und wieder auf machen kannst, brauchst du keinen Automat mehr



Im Rennbetrieb ja, auf der Strasse - Entschuldigung- für mich lächerlich.


----------



## Schelmiii (27. August 2013)

Ok, jetzt hab ich das auch verstanden 

Natürlich ist ein Schaltautomat für die Straße unnötig und sowieso illegal, da muss man schon so gestört fahren, dass man die Hundertstel Sekunden Zeitersparnis benötigt, dass die Fahrweise eh nichts im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr zu suchen hat.


----------



## T-Drive (27. August 2013)

Für schaltfaule empfehle ich die Aprilia Shiver Mana GT, oder eine alte Moto Guzzi Convert 

http://www.1000ps.de/testbericht-2344218-Aprilia_Shiver_Mana_GT


----------



## Metalic (27. August 2013)

Ich sag es gerne auch noch ein drittes Mal. Mir ging es ja nicht darum ob es sinnig ist oder nicht oder ob der eine es lächerlich findet oder auch nicht. Ich wollte einfach nur gerne wissen, ob es nun schädlich ist oder nicht.

Sprech ich am besten mit meinem Schrauber, da muss sich eh morgen hin


----------



## T-Drive (27. August 2013)

Runterschalten ist jedenfalls schädlich, weil das Ritzel des kleineren Ganges schneller dreht als deine Kurbelwelle. Im nicht synchronisierten Getriebe nimmst du den Gang raus, kuppelst ein, Gibst Gas um deine Drehzahl(Kurbelwelle) zu erhöhen, dann geht der kleinere Gang rein. 

@Metallic

Du hast das Thema ja nur angestossen, was ich geschrieben habe galt nicht dir.


----------



## Metalic (27. August 2013)

Ja das mit dem Runterschalten wusste ich schon so grob. Das lass ich auch lieber sein. Ein Bekannter kann es ganz gut, er sagt falls einem mal das Kupplungsseil reißt ist es nützlich. Aber wie oft kommt sowas vor...? 

Ich denke aber mal, das Thema wird nicht das letzte Mal aufgetaucht sein. Ist wie die Frage: Welches ist das beste Öl? Welche Reifen sind die Besten?


----------



## T-Drive (27. August 2013)

Wenn die Kupplung ausfällt is ja klar dann musste würgen.

Aber ich finde das ist keine Ansichtssache wie Reifen oder Öl. Bei dieser Fahrweise leidet das Getriebe. Das ist für mich Fakt.
Ein Getriebe, oder dessen Reparatur ist ein ganz anderer Posten wie ein Satz Lamellen für die Kupplung, die kannste selber wechseln


----------



## STSLeon (27. August 2013)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt hab ich das auch verstanden
> 
> Natürlich ist ein Schaltautomat für die Straße unnötig und sowieso illegal, da muss man schon so gestört fahren, dass man die Hundertstel Sekunden Zeitersparnis benötigt, dass die Fahrweise eh nichts im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr zu suchen hat.


 
Seit wann sind Schaltautomaten auf der Straße illegal? Nicht mit dem Powercommander verwechseln...


----------



## moe (27. August 2013)

Beim hoch schalten leidet da gar nix, wenn mans richtig macht und den Gang bei unbelastetem Getriebe einlegt. 
Ich fahr oft so, vor allem wenn ich längere Touren fahr. Das macht mein Handgelenk sonst nicht mit. Macht also doch Sinn. Vom ersten in den zweiten hab ichs allerdings noch nicht raus.
Runter schalte ich selten ohne Kupplung, das geht bei meiner nicht so gut.


----------



## the.hai (27. August 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Seit wann sind Schaltautomaten auf der Straße illegal? Nicht mit dem Powercommander verwechseln...


 
welches mopped hats denn serienmäßig, bzw welche nachrüstsysteme ne ABE?^^


----------



## hendrosch (27. August 2013)

Das gibts sogar bei den 125ern die RS4 125 SBK hats serienmäßig und bei der ohne SBK kann mans nachrüsten.


----------



## T-Drive (27. August 2013)

Sehr interessant dieser Artikel 

Motorrad-Schaltautomaten für die Rennstrecke im Test - Motorradzubehör - MOTORRAD

Der letzte Absatz hat mich doch sehr verwundert


----------



## the.hai (27. August 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Das gibts sogar bei den 125ern die RS4 125 SBK hats serienmäßig und bei der ohne SBK kann mans nachrüsten.


 
ja ok, es gibt es, aber es ist doch weit mehr Ausnahme, als regel.


----------



## STSLeon (27. August 2013)

Bei aktuellen europäischen Supersportmaschinen ist es fast schon Serienausstattung. Zumindest wird es regelmäßig bemängelt wenn keiner verbaut ist.


----------



## Schelmiii (27. August 2013)

Ok, da war ich etwas voreilig.
Ich habe mich noch an den von T-Drive verlinkten Test erinnert und da stehts so drin.
Wenn ein Schaltautomat serienmäßig dran ist, ist er vermutlich legal 
Aber die Frage, wann Schalten ohne Kupplung sinnvoll ist und wie schädlich, stellt man sich ja nur mit ner Kiste ohne Schaltautomat.
Und da einen nachrüsten ist meiner Einschätzung nach ohne weiteres nicht zulässig (sofern nicht von Hersteller als Zubehör inkl. Zulassung).


----------



## T-Drive (27. August 2013)

> Wenn ein Schaltautomat serienmäßig dran ist, ist er vermutlich legal



Ja ebent. Serienmässig d.h. so stehts in der Homologation drin und ist im Bereich der StVZO dann auch zugelassen.

Wenn du einen zum Nachrüsten kriegst mit ABE, oder Gutachten zur Vorlage bei TÜV und Zulassungsstelle kannst du den 
natürlich einbauen und ggf. eintragen lassen.


----------



## mülla1 (27. August 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Runterschalten ist jedenfalls schädlich, weil das Ritzel des kleineren Ganges schneller dreht als deine Kurbelwelle. Im nicht synchronisierten Getriebe nimmst du den Gang raus, kuppelst ein, Gibst Gas um deine Drehzahl(Kurbelwelle) zu erhöhen, dann geht der kleinere Gang rein.
> 
> @Metallic
> 
> Du hast das Thema ja nur angestossen, was ich geschrieben habe galt nicht dir.


 
Spielt doch keine rolle oder?! Das was wichtig ist ist doch der relative drehzahlunterschied der zu verschaltenden Räder. Und den hast du beim hoch und beim runter schalten. Fakt ist nur das ein Hochschalten ohne Kupplung deutlich einfacher zu machen ist als ein runterschalten. Hoch brauchst nur Gas wegnehmen und den Zeitpunkt abwarten wo das Getriebe unbelastet ist. Beim runter schalten wird es meist komplizierter weil man sich schon im schiebebetrieb befindet wenn man schaltet. Um dann das Getriebe zu entlasten musst halt Gas geben. Das meinte ich mit zwischengas  das das natürlich nicht so abläuft wie beim schalten mit einem sequenziellen Getriebe sollte ja jedem klar sein


----------



## Metalic (27. August 2013)

Ich habe das Thema abgehackt. Wird meine Kupplung halt weiter genutzt 

Ganz anderes Thema. mülla was sagst zur neuen 1300er Duke? Probefahrt schon vorgemerkt?


----------



## mülla1 (27. August 2013)

Ne noch nicht  da will ich wieder nur nen neues maschinchen haben 
Aber ich glaube ich komme nicht drum rum. Auch wenn wenn ich heute das erste mal seit drei Wochen wieder gefahren bin und das Gefühl hatte das mir die duke ganz gut den A... aufreißt 
Da wird das bei der neuen sicherlich noch imposanter


----------



## killer196 (27. August 2013)

Hejo, war heute mal beim honda händler. Am besten gefällt und passt die cbr600rr. Wäre ne gute grösse.
Was darf die gebraucht kosten? War beim händler leider ne neue die minimal zu teuer is 
Wieviele km sollte ne gebrauchte max runter haben? Auf was achten beim evtl kauf?


----------



## the.hai (27. August 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Hejo, war heute mal beim honda händler. Am besten gefällt und passt die cbr600rr. Wäre ne gute grösse.
> Was darf die gebraucht kosten? War beim händler leider ne neue die minimal zu teuer is
> Wieviele km sollte ne gebrauchte max runter haben? Auf was achten beim evtl kauf?


 
Fahr das Ding mal bevor du es kaufst^^ Mit der Größe muss man es lieben, sonst wirste unglücklich. Mit 48PS kannste auch nicht ewig im Beschleunigungsrausch sein, sodass du die unbequeme Haltung ausblenden kannst 


Bei den Preisen schau am besten mal in den hiesigen Onlineplattformen. Bis 5000€ muss sie aber schon min. 5Jahre alt sein, so auf die schnelle.


natürlich noch die Cousinen abchecken, die da wären Suzuki GSXR 600 und yamaha r6


----------



## Metalic (27. August 2013)

Fahre ja nun auch einen Supersportler und ich würde mir keinen über 20t km kaufen. Mag bei der einen oder anderen Maschine blödsinn sein, aber ist bei mir so ne Kopfsache du mich persönlich betrifft. Du kannst aber auch ältere Supersportler mit 40t km und mehr nehmen. Kommt immer auf die Vorgeschichte an. War sie schon auf der Rs, was war der oder die Vorbesitzer für Typen/Fahrer?
Die Honda ist ne schöne Maschine, ich weiß gar nicht ab welchem Baujahr die mit ABS angefangen haben. Und wie the.hai schon sagte. Auch mit der GSXR oder der Yamaha machste nichts falsch. Sind alles schöne Maschinen. Die schönsten unter den Japanern sind natürlich die von Yamaha 

Lass bloß die Finger von Kawasaki. Da wirst nur ausgelacht von den anderen 
*K*aum
*A*uszuhalten
*W*as
*A*n
*S*chrott
*A*lles 
*K*äuflich
*I*st


----------



## the.hai (27. August 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Lass bloß die Finger von Kawasaki. Da wirst nur ausgelacht von den anderen
> *K*aum
> *A*uszuhalten
> *W*as
> ...


 
na ich glaub wohl es hackt 
ich spar auf das rechte Biest 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (27. August 2013)

Einen hab ich noch:
*K*aum
*A*uszuhalten
*W*as
*A*lles
*S*o
*A*m
*K*lappern
*I*st

Ich weiß gar nicht wieso, aber in den anderen Moped Foren in denen ich unterwegs bin, sind die Kawa Fahrer immer die Dödel


----------



## the.hai (27. August 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch:
> *K*aum
> *A*uszuhalten
> *W*as
> ...


 
weil die sich immer mit ihren giftgrün/lila/pinken kombis verstecken mussten. diese ninja farben waren ja echt nen graus, aber die zeiten sind zum glück vorbei


----------



## STSLeon (28. August 2013)

Was habt ihr den gegen aktuelle Ninjas? Würde mir extrem gut gefallen leider bekommt man nur so schwer giftgrüne Kombis


----------



## killer196 (28. August 2013)

Von der optik gefallen sie mir auch, nur mit dieser giftgrünen farbe komm ich nich klar :p in schwarz sind sie schön.

Edit: achja ich finde die honda so geil weil der endtopf unter dem heck ist. Wenn er seitlich is finde ich sieht es komisch aus ^^


----------



## STSLeon (28. August 2013)

Da gibt es aber noch zahlreiche Maschinen, die so ein Auspuffsystem haben. Welches Modell der 600RR interessiert dich genau? Die Maschine hat dieses Jahr ein Facelift bekommen, was vieles nur verschlimmert hat.


----------



## Metalic (28. August 2013)

Bei der (neuen) Honda ist es wie bei der ninja . Wenn ich die Lampenmaske sehe könnte ich k...  Mag ich bei beiden überhaupt nicht leiden. 

Hab bei meiner Maschine auch eine underseat auspuffanlage. Gefällt mir derzeit auch besser als der Standard


----------



## T-Drive (28. August 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Fakt ist nur das ein Hochschalten ohne Kupplung deutlich einfacher zu machen ist als ein runterschalten.


 
Latürnich, weil das nächst größere Ritzel halt langsamer dreht, deshalb flutscht es halt leichter rein. 

Aber wie Metalic sagt : Thema abgehackt 



> leider bekommt man nur so schwer giftgrüne Kombis



Durch einen Schwarm Maikäfer fahren, schwupps biste grün


----------



## STSLeon (28. August 2013)

Das Grün?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (28. August 2013)

Jep, ist doch perfektes Ninja-Grün


----------



## killer196 (29. August 2013)

Apropo kombi, auf was sollte man achten? Wieviel muss sie kosten, mit jacke, hose, stiefel, handschuhe?
Mein mopped wird eine cbr600rr sein.


----------



## Heretic (29. August 2013)

Was willst du den haben ? Eher Leder Kombi oder Textil Kobi (hab ich z.B) ?

Schuhwerk gibts verschiedene.
Z.B Sport Schuhe. (Sind zwar geil aber wenn man rumläuft nicht so bequem)
Oder eher so Motorrad Schuhe wie Normale Stiefel. (Mit denen kann man auch sehr gut rumlaufen usw)
Handschuhe. Reine Sommer Handschuhe ? Winter Handschuhe ? 
(Ich persöhnlich hab richtig geile ehrfahrungen mit Hybriden 
Die man wechselseitig anzeigen kann. Held Biker Fashion - Air n Dry )
Oder solls was richtig Sportliches sein ?

Ich würde mal so sagen. Wende was vernünftiges Kaufs für jedes Teil ca 100 Euro. Das zeug kannste dann aber meist auch 2-4 Jahre fahren. Kuck da aufjedenfall bei Louis oder Polo auf aktionsangebote. Oder mach dir ne Karte oder so das gibt fette Rabatte !
(Z.B Helm von 300 Euro auf 240 und Hose von 89,99 mit den Punkten vom Helm für 75)

Ne richtig Sportliche Leder Kombi (Jacke Hose) kann aber auch gerne mal 300+ Kosten.
http://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.sf...uctViaPortal&gclid=CIT05d7Oo7kCFcOV3god2SYAFg

Da isses wichtig was du willst. Neutrale Schwarze gibts da z.B deutlich günstiger.


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Ne richtig Sportliche Leder Kombi (Jacke Hose) kann aber auch gerne mal 300+ Kosten.
> Arlen Ness 8970 Lederkombi 1 Teiler - FC-Moto.de
> 
> Da isses wichtig was du willst. Neutrale Schwarze gibts da z.B deutlich günstiger.


 
du bist ja süss  das sind dann definitiv einsteigerklamotten. selbst meine vanucci textiljacke lag schon weit über 100e und dir ist nur fürn wintermopped^^

grundsätzlich sollte man schon nach der qualität schauen und natürlich die rabatte usw mitnehmen. ich habs allerdings auch am anfang falsch gemacht. zuerst nur müll gekauft, weil ich sparen wollte und die 700€ zweiteilerlederkombi die ich jetzte habe, die hält schon seit über 3Jahren. (VANUCCI ART XV KOMBIHOSE - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit VANUCCI ART XV KOMBIJACKE - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit sowas in der art)
bei stiefeln muss man auch aufpassen, grad ich als plattfussindianer hatte sehr große probleme und bin dann bei puma hängen geblieben, auch über 200€.... (Puma Desmo Gore-Tex - FC-Moto.de)
vanuccihandschuhe aus leder...mal wieder 100€ (VANUCCI PROFI II - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit)

die helme hab ich zum glück immer bei designwechseln geordert  der erste hat noch 50, der zweite 130 und die beiden nächsten schon knapp über 300€ mit spiegelvisier gekostet, allerding weit entfernt vom EVP



killer196 schrieb:


> Apropo kombi, auf was sollte man achten? Wieviel muss sie kosten, mit jacke, hose, stiefel, handschuhe?
> Mein mopped wird eine cbr600rr sein.


 
andere frage, wie hast du fahrschule gemacht? in latschen, badehose und sonnenbrille?


----------



## Heumond (30. August 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> dbin dann bei puma hängen geblieben, auch über 200€.... (Puma Desmo Gore-Tex - FC-Moto.de)


Diese fahre ich auch seit fast 2 Jahren, gute Verarbeitung und sehr bequem. Letztes jahr bin ich ca. 700 Km im Regen gefahren nur mit Tankstopps und beinahe fast trocke Füße gehabt.

Beim Helm bin ich Anfang der Saison auf einen HJC R-pha 10+ umgestiegen von einem damals +- 150€ Shark Helm ausm Polo-Store. 
Ich würde hier auch so min. 100€ investieren. Die ganzen Schutznormen werden Preislich wieder schnell erreicht aber z.B. Windgeräusche können wirklich stören oder fehlende Belüftung etc.
Gerade den Billighelmen würde ich nicht vertrauen, in einem Artikel von "MOTORRAD" habe ich schonmal gelesen das z.B. einzelne Teile des Helms verstärkt werden weil die Normen an diesen Stellen abgenommen werden. Bei Test XY wurde ein Gewicht von Oben auf den Helm fallen gelassen und alles war gut, gleicher Test 3 cm weiter und der Helm versagt total.


Bei der Kombi vor allem auf Passform achten nach möglichkeit aufs Bike setzen. Kosten muss sie nicht wirklich viel. Ich fahre die Polo (Hausmarke ?) FLM für irgendwo 500€ vor 3 Jahren gekauft für Lederjacke und Hose.
Zugegeben ist der ein und ausstieg nicht so bequem aber sobald alles zurecht gerückt ist gefällt mir diese immernoch ganz gut. Sollte da irgendwo etwas Kaputt gehen wird es trotz der guten Erfahrungen etwas maßgeschneidertes 1-Teiliges.
Rein vom Schutz nimmt sich die Mittelpreisige Ware zu den Teuren nicht viel und selbst beim Tragekomfort ist eine schlecht sitzende Teure schlechter als eine preiswerte Mitte. Modelle und Größen testen bis was gutes dabei ist.


----------



## killer196 (30. August 2013)

Hihi in badelatschen xD
Ne spass beiseite, habe mir die alten vom vater geliehen. Also jacke hose und stiefel. Handschuhe habe ich mir bei der fahrschule geliehen, helm hatte ich schon. 

Habe gerade gesehen das wir nen relativ grossen polo store in der stadt haben, da werd ich ma hindackeln.


----------



## STSLeon (30. August 2013)

Heumond schrieb:


> Rein vom Schutz nimmt sich die Mittelpreisige Ware zu den Teuren nicht viel und selbst beim Tragekomfort ist eine schlecht sitzende Teure schlechter als eine preiswerte Mitte. Modelle und Größen testen bis was gutes dabei ist.




Wenn die Klamotte schlecht sitzt und die Protektoren nicht da sind, wo Sie sein sollten, hilft dir das auch nicht. 1000 Euro muss man meiner Meinung nach rechnen für den Einstieg.


----------



## >ExX< (30. August 2013)

Ich hab 110 für stiefel, 35€ für handschuhe, 120€ für Hose und 170€ für die jacke gelöhnt.
Für helm nochmal 220€.

Bin eigentlich mit allem zufrieden.
Außer stiefel, da müssen jetzt neue her.


----------



## DOcean (30. August 2013)

Ich hab für alles zusammen ~500 bezahlt.... 

Ordentlicher Helm, Handschuhe und Stiefel waren mir wichtig, Jacke und Hose sind etwas einfacher... (sollen eh einer Lederkombi weichen)


----------



## Metalic (30. August 2013)

Wenn ich das grob überschlage habe ich um die 1200 für meine Klamotten bezahlt. Fahre auch die Hausmarke von Polo und bin zufrieden. 
Würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen gleich beim ersten mal etwas mehr zu zahlen. Und spar nicht am Helm.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. August 2013)

Hehe und wiedermal das leidige Klamottenthema. 
Ich habe im Urlaub im Bayernland übrigens auch endlich mal eine hübsche Textil-/Lederkombi von Revit in Langgröße gefunden und mir die nach Hause schicken lassen. 
In der Berliner Shops gibts ja leider nur eine begrenzte Auswahl.
Die Kombi aus Hose und und Jacke kam ca. 658 €. (keine Rabatte, keine Versandkosten, Spontankauf)

Ich bin gestern mal zufällig auf eine Aprilia Shiver gestoßen und habe später im Netz recherchiert.
Ist die schonmal jemand gefahren?
Von den Eckdaten und optisch sagt die mir schon sehr zu. 
Nächste Jahr werde ich dann wohl mal einge nackte in der Leistungsklasse Probefahren.
So richtig verliebt habe ich mich ja eh nicht in die ER-6 und fahre z.B. derzeit eh vorrangig mit der CB600.
Die Husquarna Nuds 900R hatte ich nach der kurzen Fahrt mich nochmal zum Nachdenken angeregt...


----------



## T-Drive (30. August 2013)

Gefahren bin ich sie noch nicht, aber ist ein scharfes Gerät. Mein Guzzihändler hat auch Aprilia, da hab ich sie schonmal inspiziert.
Ich als ItaloFan würde eher zur Shiver tendieren als zur noch exotischeren Husq*v*arna, kommt halt n´bisschen drauf an was fürne Werkstatt in der Nähe hast,
auch wegen Ersatzteile und so ...

@killer196


> Habe gerade gesehen das wir nen relativ grossen polo store in der stadt haben, da werd ich ma hindackeln.



Das ist auch das beste, in die Hand nehmen und anprobieren. Passen muss das Zeug, das ist das wichtigste. Zu Anfang würd ich nicht die teuersten Klamotten nehmen, nur beim Helm -> Nicht sparen, nimm was gescheites, also nicht den billigsten.

Gruß T.


----------



## Schelmiii (30. August 2013)

Die Shiver war lange mein Favorit in meiner etwa 6 Monatigen Suche.
Allerdings sind meine farblichen Wunschmotoräder inkl. ABS nie unter 6000€ als gebrauchte gerutscht und probefahrn konnte ich aufgrund meiner Drosselpflicht auch nichts.
Ich würde sie allerdings trotzdem sehr gerne mal Probe fahrn, weil live find ich sie italo mäßig unglaublich schön und hat auch nen Hammer Sound.
Soll nur bisschen viel schlucken.
Die Nuda soll noch agressiver sein und würde ich fahrwerkstechnisch auch nochmal besser einschätzen (die R).
Ist halt ein Auslaufmodell.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. August 2013)

> Soll nur bisschen viel schlucken.


Ja das ist der einzige Negativpunkt, der mir abgesehen vom unbekannten Fahrverhalten, schon aufgefallen ist.
Herstellerangabe:
Shiver: 5,4 Liter
Erna: 4,2 Liter 



> Die Nuda soll noch agressiver sein und würde ich fahrwerkstechnisch auch nochmal besser einschätzen (die R).
> Ist halt ein Auslaufmodell.


Tolles Tierchen, aber für mich aktuell noch eine Nummer zu groß so hart wie die an Gas und Bremse hing...
Vergessen werde ich hier definitiv nicht den grenzwerten super leckeren Sound.
Für richtige Mehrtages-Touren allerdings nix und daher: nein.
Spaßbike um akustisch aufzufallen und ließ sich total sanft in die Kurven drücken!


----------



## T-Drive (30. August 2013)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Auslaufmodell.



Wo ist die undicht ? 

Hier Aprilia.de | Modelle: Shiver 750 / Shiver 750 ABS
steht aber nix dass die nichtmehr gebaut wird.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. August 2013)

Haha T-Dive! 
Nein, die Nuda war damit gemeint!


----------



## the.hai (30. August 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Zu Anfang würd ich nicht die teuersten Klamotten nehmen, nur beim Helm -> Nicht sparen, nimm was gescheites, also nicht den billigsten.


 
JEIN

Natürlich kann man die Qualität nicht immer über den Preis definieren, aber bei den ganz billigen Motorradsachen habe ich diese Erfahrung gemacht. Mein erster Helm hätte halt absolut nicht sein müssen, den hab ich sofort gewechselt, als die Fahrschule durch war, genau wie die Jacke....
das waren dann mal locker über 100€ die man gleich hätte sinnvoll anlegen sollen.

@Kami

Was verbraucht Erna im "Realbetrieb"?


----------



## T-Drive (30. August 2013)

Was hatn die ? 95 PS glaub ich, also 5,4 Liter da musste sie schon scheuchen denk ich,  

@the.hai

Mit "nicht die teuersten" meinte ich halt nicht gleich Dainese oder Rukka


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. August 2013)

> Was verbraucht Erna im "Realbetrieb"?


Mit meinem Fliegengewicht nur durchschnittlich 4,3 Liter:
Detailansicht: Kawasaki - ER-6f - EX650C - Spritmonitor.de

Damit liege ich allerdings auch schon fast an der Spitze: 
Übersicht: Kawasaki - ER-6f - Spritmonitor.de



> Was hatn die ? 95 PS glaub ich, also 5,4 Liter da musste sie schon scheuchen denk ich, Erna braucht ja auch nur 4.2


Die kleine Hornet hat 102 PS und schluckt bei mir auch weniger als 5 Liter...
Rechne ich heute Abend mal aus.
Die Nuda hat, für die kurze Fahrzeit, die ich hatte, grob geschätzt auch sehr gut geschluckt.
Damit mag man aber auch nicht "spazieren" fahren.


----------



## Heretic (30. August 2013)

Ich wuerde auch nicht allzuviel sparen.
Guenstig ja aber nicht billig. Meine 40 euro regenhose bin ich einen winter gefahren....
Und handschuhe sind auch nicht die ersten...

Wobei man als fahranfaenger vilt nicht gleich ne 2000euro leder kombi nehmen sollte.
Fallen geht schneller als aufs mopped aufsteigen ^^


----------



## T-Drive (30. August 2013)

@ Kaki
Das mit Erna in meinem Post kannste streichen, hab da was verwechselt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. August 2013)

Erna???
Bist a bissel verwirrt heut, oda? 
Ich vermute du meinst deine Nuda-Shiver-Verwechslung?


----------



## T-Drive (30. August 2013)

Ja, bin durch den Wind  viel Unrat um die Ohren und dann noch das Auto verreckt. Nachzulesen in "was nervt euch gerade total"



> Was hatn die ? 95 PS glaub ich, also 5,4 Liter da musste sie schon scheuchen denk ich, Erna braucht ja auch nur 4.2



das hab ich gemeint.


----------



## Metalic (30. August 2013)

5,4l ... 8 brauch ich immer


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. August 2013)

Herstellerangabe = du wiegst max. 55 kg, meidest höhere Drehzahlen, schaltest früh hoch und fährst ausschließlich Langstrecke. 
(meine Meinung)



T-Drive schrieb:


> Was hatn die ? 95 PS glaub ich, also 5,4 Liter da musste sie schon scheuchen denk ich,


 Hier meintest du die Erna???
Haha nee.
95 Pferdchen hat die Shiver...
Die Erna 72 Ponys.


----------



## >ExX< (30. August 2013)

Mitte september gehts vllt in die sächsische schweiz, also ins sandsteingebirge, deutschland - tschechien


----------



## the.hai (30. August 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Herstellerangabe = du wiegst max. 55 kg, meidest höhere Drehzahlen, schaltest früh hoch und fährst ausschließlich Langstrecke.
> (meine Meinung)



Du bist also die herstellerangabe :b


----------



## T-Drive (30. August 2013)

Klar ist dass die Werte in den Herstellerangaben unter den günstigsten Voraussetzungen entstehen und in der Praxis schwer oder manchmal gar nicht umzusetzen sind.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2013)

so, gestern bin ich jetzt mal die Duke390 probegefahren, die 690 wollte ich auch, waren aber alle ausverkauft und nicht verfügbar...
Das Mopped lässt sich sehr leicht wenden und herumschieben. Das handling auf der strasse war etwas zwiespältig, das mopped ist zwar handlich und ohne wirklichen aufwand in die schräglage zu werfen, allerdings wirkt sie etwas nervös und instabil, und bedeutend leichter zu handeln als meine KLE500 ist sie mMn auch nicht... Die Bremsen sind gut, nur ist die vorderbremse etwas schlecht zu dosieren. Warum der hinterreifen so breit ist, das mag ein geheimniss der österreicher bleiben 
Der motor hat mich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht. In den Testberichten in den bekannten Heftchen sei er "sehr kultiviert", naja, das habe ich anders erlebt... Unter 3500 stottert der motor und hackt auf der kette rum, bis 7000 geht wirklich NICHTS, und ab 7000 knallt die maschine pötzlich los wie von der tarantel gestochen. Dann aber auch kaum dosierbar, da das drehzahlband wo leistung bereit steht, wirklich klein ist und der gasgriff auch extrem direkt und empfindlich reagiert...
Dazu kam, dass meine Maschine wohl ein problem im steuergerät hatte, und innerhalb ner guten halben stunde fast 10 mal einfach abgestorben ist. Das anlassen war danach auch immer ein georgele, sehr unangenehm. Aber gut, das wird wohl ein einzelfall sein 
Die verarbeitung war insgesamt in Ordnung, nur die wackeligen hebel sind mir negativ aufgefallen.

Alles in einem Hab ich ein zwiespältiges gefühl, auf der einen seite mag das mopped spass machen, wenn man drehzahljunkie ist und wenig kohle für ein neues motorrad hat, auf der anderen seite finde ich besser ein bisschen mehr geld ausgeben (oder gebrauchte maschine kaufen), und dafür einfach mehr und besser dosierbare leistung und drehmoment haben 

Ich persönlich werde mir die maschine nicht kaufen, auch wenn der preis heiss ist.  Mal sehen ob ich die 690er doch noch unter den arsch bekommen werde, wobei ich jetzt schon ein eher negatives Bild von KTM habe... 

Auf die fahrt mit der neuen MT09 freue ich mich schon wahnsinnig, und ich denke auch, dass dieses Mopped nächstes Jahr in meiner Garage steht ^^


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2013)

Ich habe gestern meine Maschine aus der Werkstatt abgeholt. Endlich ist dieser hässliche Superbike Lenker ab und die Stummel wieder dran  Nun sieht sie gleich wieder wie ein richtige Sportler aus!
Nur leider konnte ich nicht so wirklich fahren. Der Umstieg auf die Stummellenker gepaart mit einer Zerrung im Arm vom Sport kommt nicht so gut. Und die nächsten Tage soll es regnen. 

Dann wird sie aber erst einmal wieder auf Hochglanz poliert und dann gehts rund. Endlich mal den GoPro Brustgurt probieren. War aber die richtige Entscheidung für den Lenkerumbau die Maschine in die Werkstatt zu geben. Mein Schrauber hat über vier Stunden gebraucht. Und schrauben kann er. Bis an die Einspritzanlage musste er sich runter kämpfen...


----------



## >ExX< (31. August 2013)

Nur noch 2 monate


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2013)

Was ist dann? Führerschein wieder da?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. September 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Nur noch 2 monate


 Jao... dann ist die Saison schon wieder vorbei...


----------



## Heretic (1. September 2013)

Sagt ihr


----------



## >ExX< (1. September 2013)

Ich hole mir bald ne enduro als wintermopped, irgendwas so richtung yamaha DT 125ccm, also billiges ding.

Oder hatjemand andere vorschläge?


----------



## computertod (1. September 2013)

ich würd mir als wintermopped eher n altes fertiges Mofa holen


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2013)

die 125er von MZ sind auch recht gut, laufen zuverlässig und sind soweit ich weiss auch recht günstig. Einzig in der höchstgeschwindigkeit sind die kisten vergleichsweise langsam, aber im winter werden 100 km/h wohl reichen


----------



## >ExX< (1. September 2013)

also das wintermopped würde dann im sommer auch weitergefahren 
habe mir jetzt mit meinem kumpel die kawasaki kmx 125 angeschaut, ich darf die ja dann offen fahren, er nicht 

haben 2 stück gefunden, also 2 stück für 1150€ VB.

Allerdings sind die stillgelegt worden. Ist das ne große Sache die wieder fahrbereit zu machen?
weil mit einfach anmelden und Tüv drauf machen ists sicher nicht getan oder?


----------



## Metalic (1. September 2013)

Was heißt stillgelegt? TÜV hat die Plakette ab gekratzt oder sie wurden einfach nicht mehr angemeldet?


----------



## >ExX< (1. September 2013)

"Verkaufe 2 fahrbereite Kawasaki KMX 125, beide haben Papiere aber sind außer Betrieb gesetzt und der TÜV beider ist abgelaufen."

kein plan 

hier das angebot http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/2x-kawasaki-kmx-125/136586861-222-2853?ref=search
wehe das kauft mir wer weg


----------



## Metalic (1. September 2013)

Da könnte einiges dran sein wo der TÜV sagt:" Nöö is nich!" Reifen hinüber, Kettensatz am Ende, Bremsen platt und und und. Am besten hinfahren, Probe fahren, mit dem VK quatschen.


----------



## >ExX< (1. September 2013)

ich meine 2 solche Kisten für VB 1150€ ist nicht schlecht^^

wenn man dann bisschen was machen muss ist auch nicht schlimm.
ich will unbedingt mal so nen teil zum rumbären haben


----------



## T-Drive (2. September 2013)

Da würd ich zuschlagen. Verschleissteile rein, Lenker geradebiegen und ab zum Tüv. Eine hat ja neuen Kolben/Zyli, die andere nur 16000 km. Im schlimmsten Fall "aus 2 mach 1" dann haste ne gute Geländehuddel


----------



## >ExX< (2. September 2013)

Ja ich kauf die beiden wahrsvheinlich, muss ich nur mit meinem kollegen besprechen


----------



## T-Drive (2. September 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die stillgelegt worden. Ist das ne große Sache die wieder fahrbereit zu machen?
> weil mit einfach anmelden und Tüv drauf machen ists sicher nicht getan oder?



Wenn der TÜV abgelaufen ist während der Stilllegung: 
Vorläufiges Kennzeichen holen (nur für die Fahrt zum TÜV/Zulassungsstelle) oder auf dem Hänger zum TÜV und mit der Bescheinigung normal zulassen.

Wiederzulassung eines Fahrzeugs | STVA


----------



## >ExX< (2. September 2013)

Achso, dann geht das ja^^


----------



## thecroatien (2. September 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> "Verkaufe 2 fahrbereite Kawasaki KMX 125, beide haben Papiere aber sind außer Betrieb gesetzt und der TÜV beider ist abgelaufen."
> 
> kein plan
> 
> ...


 
Ganz Ehrlich? Der Preis ist viel zu hoch...

Neuer Zylinder und Kolben? Wer hat es gemacht, Neuteile, oder gebraucht? mit den Kumpels bei nen paar Bierchen inner Scheune oder doch die Fachwerkstatt.

Du solltest im klaren sein, das du da 2 Bastelobjekte kaufst. für die hälfte bekommst du was mit Tüv, ev. ein wenig mehr.

Mir wäre der Preis eindeutig zu hoch.

Für 200 Flocken hab ich letztens ne NTV-650 abgeholt. ohne Tüv.
Für knapp 500 kommt in wenigen Tagen ne GPX600 (32000) auf dem Tacho, Tüv Anfang des Jahres neu, Reifen ebenso..

Sowas kann man für 400-500€ kaufen, um dann wie erwähnt aus 2 mach eine Schöne...
So meine Meinung


----------



## Metalic (2. September 2013)

Wann kann ich ne Probefahrt machen...?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04fy2eM_qgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hendrosch (2. September 2013)

Hört sich doch wirklich Spaßig an. 
Und durch den 3 Zylinder ist der Sound auch recht ausgefallen und ich muss sagen er gefällt mir. Nur die Optik ist nicht so meins. 

Naja wenn ich in 4 Jahren endlich den großen Lappen hab siehts nochmal ganz anders aus.


----------



## >ExX< (2. September 2013)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Ganz Ehrlich? Der Preis ist viel zu hoch...
> 
> Neuer Zylinder und Kolben? Wer hat es gemacht, Neuteile, oder gebraucht? mit den Kumpels bei nen paar Bierchen inner Scheune oder doch die Fachwerkstatt.
> 
> ...


 
klar könnte iuch mir ne gpx 600 für 5 oder 600 tacken holen, aber ich will was fürs gelände 
und ich kauf mir die beiden mit nem kumpel zusammen,haben den typen eben sogar mal angerufen.
denn die meisten kmx 125 fangen erst so bei 700 oder 800 an.


----------



## EddyEdik (2. September 2013)

Fahre noch ne Duke 125  
Bin ganz zurfrieden mit der kleinen


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2013)

So endlich ist der SB Lenker runter. Total anderes Fahren mit den Stummeln. Ende des Monats gehts zum Treffen in den Harz. 400km mit Stummellenker, mir tun jetzt schon die Handgelenke weh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (5. September 2013)

Yes Leute 
endlich einen KTM Händler gefunden bei dem ich ne gedrosselte Duke 690 probefahren kann


----------



## STSLeon (5. September 2013)

Grade in der Post gefunden:


----------



## hendrosch (5. September 2013)

Ich konnte meinen oder eher den von meinem Vater leider nicht nutzen weil ich an dem Wochenende keine Zeit hatte 

Heute kam aber die neue komplett Anlage. 
Der ESD sieht einfach nur hammer aus. 
Dafür ändert der rein gar nichts am Sound, aber der Krümmer ändert den dafür Gewaltig. 
Hab auch en Video gemacht da kommst zwar nicht so gut rüber wie in echt aber ganz gut muss das nur mit meinem Internet noch hochladen


----------



## the.hai (6. September 2013)

Und ich hab mir vorhin erstmal alles mit frischem asphalt versaut....

Ich hoffe die reifen krieg ich freigekratzt, so isses jedenfalls lebensgefährlich. Ach ja und vorher hab ich natürlich den nagelneuen bugspoiler verbaut...alter...

Putzen, kratzen, wienrrn, bähhhh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (6. September 2013)

Ich putz das Motorrad oder die Autos total gerne. Ist für mich Entspannung pur. 

Habe mir auch letzte Woche von Polo so ein "Motorrad-Speziel-Reiniger" im 5l Kanister bestellt. Dachte immer stinknormales Spüli tuts auch aber das Zeug ist echt gut.


----------



## T-Drive (6. September 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Und ich hab mir vorhin erstmal alles mit frischem asphalt versaut....
> 
> Ich hoffe die reifen krieg ich freigekratzt, so isses jedenfalls lebensgefährlich. Ach ja und vorher hab ich natürlich den nagelneuen bugspoiler verbaut...alter...
> 
> ...



Aufm Lack mal mit WD40 probieren. So schleuderbitumen ist schon ne Sauerei.

@Metalic

Der Polo-Reiniger ist mir zu aggresiv fürs Moped. Dr.Wack Motorrad Totalreiniger S100 ist 1. Wahl


----------



## the.hai (6. September 2013)

Fürn bugspoiler und schutzblech hat benzin gereicht, aber der vorderreifen war ne harte nuss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst mit ner stumpfen kante abgekratzt und dann "gerubbelt".


----------



## Metalic (6. September 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> @Metalic
> 
> Der Polo-Reiniger ist mir zu aggresiv fürs Moped. Dr.Wack Motorrad Totalreiniger S100 ist 1. Wahl



Also ich habe dieses "Billigzeug" genommen das in der Motorradzeitschrift Testsieger gewesen ist. Mal schauen, wenn mir irgendwann die Verkleidung weg ätz dann war es zu aggressiv


----------



## T-Drive (6. September 2013)

Vlt. haben die Polöler die Rezeptur ihres Reinigers geändert. Ist schon Jahre her, da holte ich mir auch son 5Liter Kanister von denen,
da haben mir beim wienern  mit dem Schwamm die Finger geglüht 

Von Testsieg waren die damals weit entfernt.

@the.hai


> Fürn bugspoiler und schutzblech hat benzin gereicht,



Da wird der Lack stumpf. Solltest Hartwachs oder Politur hinterher auftragen.


----------



## Metalic (6. September 2013)

Also alles was Öl, Teer, Fett und co angeht, ist DAS Geheimrezept Petroleum. Das Zeug ist billig und funktioniert super. Mache damit meine Kette und Felgen sauber. Ein Wisch und alles ist sauber


----------



## T-Drive (6. September 2013)

An Petroleum komm ich schlecht ran. WD40 krieg ich nachgeschmissen


----------



## Metalic (6. September 2013)

WD40 für die Felgen lese ich auf des öfteren. Aber ich klecker immer gerne wenn ich mit solchen Mitteln arbeite und WD40 auf der Bremsscheibe kommt nicht so cool


----------



## T-Drive (6. September 2013)

Na, Petra oleum auffe Bremsscheibe ist aber auch nicht grad so optimal


----------



## the.hai (6. September 2013)

Mein schutzblech is matt 

Und der hondalack verträgt benzin, wenn ich überlege wie der tank manchmal beim kanister-trichter-gemetzel aussieht


----------



## T-Drive (7. September 2013)

Heute wollt ich mir mal wieder meine Lieblings-Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte rein pfeiffen in Bad Peterstal.


UND... ?

Seit heute Nacht um halb 4 regnets 

Mitm Auto ist mirs zu blöd, dann bleib ich halt zuhaus und schmoll


----------



## computertod (7. September 2013)

also ich kann mich nicht beschweren 
dafür regnets ab Montag wieder...


----------



## the.hai (7. September 2013)

Also am südl. Ende Berlins scheint die Sonne  sobald der Kater weg is, muss ich auch nochmal die alte bischen rumschubsen


----------



## STSLeon (7. September 2013)

So die ersten 250km sind weg...Jetzt schnell was essen, Kaffee trinken und weiter geht's. Geiler Tag


----------



## >ExX< (8. September 2013)

Habe mir heute mal die beiden kmx angeschaut. Sind wirklich gute dinger, die grüne ohne drossel hat richtig power, geht richtig gut dran


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Da das Wetter gestern optimal für Moppedpflege war, schön warm aber keine brennende Sonne, habe ich zum ersten mal das S100 Glanz-Wachs-Spray (S100 GLANZ WACHS SPRAY - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit) ausprobiert und bin mit dem Ergebnis wirklich sehr zufrieden. 
Feine Kratzer sieht man kaum noch und der Lack ist wieder richtig schön tief schwarz. 
Als Spray würde ich das aber nicht bezeichnen oder ich hatte zu wenig Kraft im Finger. 
Habe das auch icht direkt auf Mopped gesprayed und verteilt, sondern immer nen Klecks auf Tuch getan und dann verteilt.
Sowas hätte cih vor unserer knapp 3.000 km Urlaubstour schonmal machen sollen, denn einige Insektenleichenüberreste haben sich schon fies in den Lack gebrannt.


----------



## PrincePaul (9. September 2013)

Hier sind doch auch bestimmt welche im Thread die ne Action Cam wie z.B. GoPro haben, habt ihr die wenn aufm Helm montiert lieber an der Seite oder oben drauf ?
Bin aktuell noch am überlegen, die Tage erstmal los überhaupt nen Helm kaufen


----------



## the.hai (9. September 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Hier sind doch auch bestimmt welche im Thread die ne Action Cam wie z.B. GoPro haben, habt ihr die wenn aufm Helm montiert lieber an der Seite oder oben drauf ?
> Bin aktuell noch am überlegen, die Tage erstmal los überhaupt nen Helm kaufen


 
LIEBER am Mopped  is aber mein persönliches Empfinden. Erstens will ich nicht, dass man den Tacho sieht und zweitens kann das manchmal ganzschön "rumeiern".


----------



## Metalic (9. September 2013)

Ist wirklich ganz unterschiedlich. Gibt ein paar wirklich gute Möglichkeiten die Kamera zu befestigen. Beim Supersportler finde ich sieht es im Video immer richtig cool aus, wenn eine am Moped nach vorne und eine Kamera nach hinten filmt. Das Ganze gekonnt zurecht geschnitten sieht das schon gut aus.
Bei Maschinen mit einer aufrechten Sitzposition finde ich die Option mit einem Brustgurt wirklich am besten. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. the.hai schreibt ja er möchte den Tacho nicht mit drauf haben. Beim Brustgurt kommt dieser aber schön mit drauf was mich dann wiederum eher interessiert. 
Wie gesagt, gibt so viele Möglichkeiten und Geschmäcker 
Am Helm ist es mir persönlich zu unruhig weil der Fahrer ständig den Kopf bewegt und in alle Himmelsrichtungen schaut.


----------



## >ExX< (9. September 2013)

Ich finds seitlich links am helm am besten 

Btw. Hab die kawasaki kmx 125 jetzt hier stehen


----------



## PrincePaul (9. September 2013)

läuft also erstmal auf ausprobieren hinaus, wobei man bei ner Duke 690 ja schon recht aufrecht sitzt.
Helmbefestigung hatte ich nur deshalb gedacht, weil bei ner GoPro gleich 2 Klebepads dabei sind und die sich perfekt für sowas eignen

Gerade auch weil man die Halterung einfach dran lassen kann und gut
sollte ja eigentlich nicht stören, wüsste jetzt auch gar nicht woran ich das Pad sonst kleben sollte ...


Rohrhalterung ist auch schon gefertigt, evtl. gehts auch damit irgendwie am Gitterrohrrahmen z.B.

Aber erstmal ne Youtube session schieben, da gibts bestimmt genug bespiel Videos


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. September 2013)

> Bei Maschinen mit einer aufrechten Sitzposition finde ich die Option mit  einem Brustgurt wirklich am besten. Aber das ist natürlich  Geschmackssache. the.hai schreibt ja er möchte den Tacho nicht mit drauf  haben. Beim Brustgurt kommt dieser aber schön mit drauf was mich dann  wiederum eher interessiert.


So mache ich das dank eines Tipps hier von jemandem und bin begeistert. 
Klar sieht man den Tacho sehr gut und entsprechende Geschwindigkeitsmissachtungen, aber wenn ich dann auch widerum sehe, was für Verrückte ihre Videos bei YT hochladen, dagegen fahre ich ja "wie ein Mädchen".


----------



## T-Drive (10. September 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> dagegen fahre ich ja "wie ine Mädchen".





da sage ich jetz mal nix dazu


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> dagegen fahre ich ja "wie ine Mädchen".


 
Wie, du fährst nicht so? YAMAHA R1 300Km/h - YouTube

Mal ehrlich, der Typ hat nen Schatten^10.....................


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. September 2013)

Omg... der ist ja lebensmüde... 
Der verwechselt wohl die Realität mit seinen PC Spielen...

Am WE gehts mit nem 41-Köpfigen Trupp ins Sachsenland.
Ick freu mir ja schon so sehr. 
Am Montag wartet dann die 24k Inspektion auf meine kleine Erfa...
Vlt hol ich mir nochmal die sexy Nuda?


----------



## >ExX< (10. September 2013)

Gehts zufällig richtung drseden in elbsandsteingebierge?

Da bin ich dieses WE vllt auch


----------



## T-Drive (10. September 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> drseden



Wer ist dr.seden ?


----------



## Metalic (10. September 2013)

Bin vom 20-22. mit 30 Leuten aus der R1 Community im Harz. Ist ne total durchgeknallte Truppe. Aber im positiven Sinne. Im Juni waren es 65 R1 Fahrer im Harz.
Ist für mich das erste Mal mit dem Moped im Harz. Der Kyffhäuser oder wie sich das schimpft ist ja auch ganz in der Nähe.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Anfahrtsweg sind für mich 420km und ich muss noch quer durch Hamburg  Mir tun jetzt schon die Handgelenke und der Hintern weh wenn ich an die Strecke auf der R1 denke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. September 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Gehts zufällig richtung drseden in elbsandsteingebierge?
> 
> Da bin ich dieses WE vllt auch


 Östlichstes Erzgebirge.
Direkt südlich von Dresden, aber noch in D. 

@Metallic: schonmal ganz viel Spaß gewünscht! 
Der Kyffhäuser ist genial spaßig.
Über 400 km... oje.
Autobahn und km fressen, oder?
Sonst kannst du ja am nächsten Tag garnicht mehr sitzen, geschweige denn deine Arme heben...


----------



## mülla1 (10. September 2013)

Ohjeee 400km an einem Tag fressen? :O 
Gut das ich nicht in deiner Haut stecke. Mit meiner rüttelplatte wäre das auch keine angenehme Sache 
Hier läuft im Moment gar nichts.. Nur mistwetter und das ganze auch noch saukalt :/ genau richtig um für die Prüfungen in eineinhalb Wochen zu lernen -.-


----------



## T-Drive (10. September 2013)

Mit dem richtigen Moped ist das eine leichte Übung 

Ein Freund von mir fährt jeden Sommer mit seiner Buell XB12 nach Portugal, ganz runter an die Südspitze nach Sagres.

Mit einer Übernachtung, im Schlafsack neben dem Moped.
Zugegeben, mir wäre das auch ein bissl zu hart


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. September 2013)

Ab wo etwa? 
Was fährt er denn?
Klar ob nun z.B. eine GS oder irgendeine Sportler... der Unterschied wird sicherlich gewaltig sein. 

Ich habe mein persönliches Limit auf 300 km mit der etwas zu kleinen Kawa gesetzt.
Für die 11 Tage im Urlaub waren daher *täglich* ca. 250 km angesetzt und bei meiner "tollen" Navigation mit der Google Maps Lady im Ohr, kamen auch gern nochmal spontan 20 km dazu.


----------



## Metalic (10. September 2013)

Mal schauen, bei einer 150km Tour nach Feierabend ist das ja nicht so wild. Aber 400km... Ich sag ja, mir tut jetzt schon alles weh  Ach wir lassen uns Zeit, fahre ja nicht allein. Und auch nur kurz Autobahn.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. September 2013)

Machst du auch nen Video Metallic?


----------



## T-Drive (10. September 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ab wo etwa?
> Was fährt er denn?
> Klar ob nun z.B. eine GS oder irgendeine Sportler... der Unterschied wird sicherlich gewaltig sein.



Ab Karlsruhe fährt er, mit einer http://img.galerie.chip.de/imgserver/communityimages/636000/636040/original_12179418642F9C5DA57FBE105B532750.jpg

Buell XB12S


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. September 2013)

Ei! Wasn das fürn Feger?
Erkenne ich leider nicht. 

Edit: ah da. Überlesen. Sry.


----------



## Metalic (10. September 2013)

ICh werde kein Video machen. Aber bestimmt ein paar Andere vom Treffen.


----------



## T-Drive (10. September 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ei! Wasn das fürn Feger?


 
Buell Motorcycles | Harley-Davidson Deutschland

Leider


----------



## STSLeon (10. September 2013)

Mein Tagesrekord dieses Jahr waren 620km. Man ist platt ohne Ende nachher, aber es geht schon. Einfach genug dieser Energygelpacks mitnehmen, dann kann man durchfahren ohne große Pause


----------



## >ExX< (11. September 2013)

Meine längste strecke war mal irgendwas um 400km.
Ab 250km auf der landstraße wirds ziemlich unbequem, übrigends sollte es "Dresden" heißen


----------



## the.hai (11. September 2013)

An meine schlimmste "Tour" werde ich mich ein Leben lang erinnern.

31.10.08 sprich letzter Tag der Saison, war ein Freitag und da wr ich noch in Erfurt stationiert.

Wir waren am Vorabend feiern, ich wach mittags mit nem Kater auf und schau raus..... Schneeregen bei ca. 0°C.....

Die Vorfreude war groß und als dann nach 50km meine Klamotten komplett durch waren hieß es nur noch beißen! Insgesamt waren es über 300km und als ich Zuhause ankam hatte ich wirklich schon bischen Probleme mit Unterkühlungen. Unterwegs habe ich immer dann angehalten, wenn ich meine Finger garnicht mehr gespürt habe
Achso und zu diesem Zeitpunkt war das "Biest" auch noch auf 34PS gedrosselt, was die Sache nicht gerade beschleunigte.

Ansonsten kann ich dem nur beipflichten, ich habe schon viel über eine neue Sitzbank nachgedacht, weil meine auch so bei 200-250km ihr kritisches LVL erreicht.


----------



## Metalic (11. September 2013)

Hmm irgendwie macht ihr mir angst. Zum Glück habe ich zwischen dem Anreise- und dem Abreisetag den ganzen Samstag um mich zu erholen. Sollen die anderen durch den Harz knattern, ich bleib im hotel und lass mich verwöhnen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. September 2013)

Haha das ist jetzt ein Scherz oder?
Du fährst bis innen Harz runter und willst statt 20x den Kyhäuser auf und ab zu jagen, dich im Hotel verwöhnen lassen? 
Das wäre dumm oder umsonst. 
Kannst du dann aich ganz lassen. 
Nein mal ehrlich: die Harzer Umgebung und der berühmte Kyffhäuser sind für Moppedfahrer wirklich sehenswert.
Da pennt man nicht im Hotel.
Ich rate die so gut wie möglich auf der Autobahn km zu fressen und so früh wie möglich loszufahren. 

Nächstes Jahr werde ich dort auch nochmal nen verlängertes Wochenende oder so verbringen.

@the.hai: verrückte Erinnerung! o.o
Hätte ich wohl nicht geschafft.
Respekt...

Apropo Erfurter Umgebung:
das Stück vom Thüringer Wald, welches wir gefahren sind, fand ich auch sehr schön.
Moppedfreundliche Straßen und hübsche Gegend für nen Ausflug.


----------



## Metalic (11. September 2013)

Das würde ich mir auch nicht nehmen lassen mit den ganzen Jungs und Mädels da durch den Harz zu fahren. Aber nachdem was ich hier lese, müsste ich ja halb tot sein nachdem ich meine 400km mit der R1 runter habe.
Vielleicht finde ich dort ja eine süße Hotelangestellte die mir dann den Rücken massiert.


----------



## >ExX< (11. September 2013)

Mit happy end oder was?  

Autobahn ist eigentlich garnichtmal so anstrengend, da kommt man zügig voran und kurven muss man ja kaum machen, von daher halb so wild 

Aber bei 0 grad und schneeregen 300km zu fahren ist echt krass.
Ich glaub da wäre ich mit dem zug gefahren, denn da muss man doch auch höllisch aufpassen dass man nicht wegrutscht oder?


----------



## Metalic (11. September 2013)

Eigentlich wollten wir soviel Autobahn wie möglich meiden. Planung war, nachdem wir durch Hamburg durch sind von der A7 Richtung Berlin und dann auf die B4 (läuft parallel zur A7). Abendessen ist in Ausbüttel eingeplant. Der US Diner dort soll richtig gut sein. Startseite - ROUTE 4


----------



## mülla1 (11. September 2013)

aber ist bundesstraße nicht genauso langweilig wie autobahn ?  geht doch auch nur geradeaus. nur das du auf der autobahn schneller bist...

puhh jetzt musst ich mal überlegen was bei mir so das unangenehmste war auf dem mopped.. ich glaube das war vor zwei jahren im frühjahr. da bin ich im februar schon motorrad gefahren weil es so gutes wetter draussen war. nur war es noch um die 0 grad (oder auch etwas weniger kalt). ich bin dann richtig dick eingekleidet auf die maschine und hab erstmal knapp 120 km gemacht  doof war nur ich hatte vergessen das ich ja nur so renn- sommerstiefel hab die nicht besonders dick gefüttert sind. während der fahrt hab ich dann gar nicht gemerkt wie kalt die füße wurden (war irgendwie mehr mit den händen beschäftigt)  wieder zuhause bin ich dann ohne groß drauf zu achten unter die heiße dusche... :/ und das war mein verhängniss. kennt wahrscheinlich jeder.. wenn etwas richtig kalt ist und man gießt heisses wasser drauf tuts weh...  ich bin jedenfalls fast die wände hochgekrabbelt so geschmerzt hat das. 
im nachhinein ist mir dann auch aufgefallen das ich mir zwei zehenspitzen so unterkühlt hatte das sie richtig blau angelaufen waren. nach einer halben woche dann pellten sich einige zehen  aber drangeblieben sind sie noch.. und mir war es ne lehre


----------



## moe (11. September 2013)

@Metalic: Die B4 ist mit die langweiligste Straße in ganz Deutschland. Viel und lang geradeaus und so ziemlich überall 70. Da werde ich mich mitm Mopped nie blicken lassen.


----------



## Metalic (11. September 2013)

Hmm dann wird die Wahl wohl doch auf die A7 fallen. Ich hasse Autobahnen... Naja was solls. Linke Spur, Gepäck gut festgezurrt und gib ihm!


----------



## the.hai (11. September 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hmm dann wird die Wahl wohl doch auf die A7 fallen. Ich hasse Autobahnen... Naja was solls. Linke Spur, Gepäck gut festgezurrt und gib ihm!


 
hehe^^

honda erlaubt dem topcase auch nicht mehr als 130km/h offiziell  aber vmax geht auch ohne schwierigkeiten^^


----------



## STSLeon (11. September 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hmm dann wird die Wahl wohl doch auf die A7 fallen. Ich hasse Autobahnen... Naja was solls. Linke Spur, Gepäck gut festgezurrt und gib ihm!


 
A7 ist ok, meistens gut zu fahren. Wenn ich in den Alpen fahre geht es immer über die A7 nach unten aber auch nach oben wirklich fahrbar. Da kannst du sie zumindest richtig rennen lassen


----------



## Metalic (11. September 2013)

Joa aber ich dachte bei 300km ab Hamburg schlaf ich ein auf der Autobahn. Und dauerhaft rennen lassen will ich die Gute auch nicht. Ach mal schauen. Je nachdem wie es kommt fahren wir zu zweit oder zu fünft. Uns hetzt ja niemand. 
Und wenn ich "Vollgas" gebe, sprich mit fast 300 über die Autobahn knalle, dann darf ich ja 5-6x zum tanken anhalten


----------



## PrincePaul (11. September 2013)

Dauerhaft rennen lassen kannst du aktuell gar nicht.... es sind soooo viele Baustellen und komischerweise ist auch zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit genug los das sich das staut
kann ich dir aber nur sagen für den a7 Abschnitt zwischen Hamburg und Hannover... wobei mitm Moped kommst natürlich besser durch aber spaß macht das garantiert nicht


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2013)

So gleich meine R1 erst einmal im Marktplatz hier einstellen. Brauch das nötige Kleingeld denn ich bin verliebt!! 

Ducati 899 Panigale - Supermid in Perfektion


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. September 2013)

Haha gabs hier schonmal ein Moped im PCGH Marktplatz? ;D


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2013)

Glaube nicht, sieht aber bestimmt gut aus wenn ich das Motorrad fotografiere und am Lenker klebt ein kleiner Zettel mit meinem Nicknamen und Datum


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. September 2013)

Haha joar witzige Vorstellung. 
Versuchen kann mans ja mal, wenn es dann soweit ist.


----------



## T-Drive (12. September 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Brauch das nötige Kleingeld denn ich bin verliebt!!
> 
> Ducati 899 Panigale - Supermid in Perfektion



Soso, hat dich der Italo-Virus auch erwischt  oder reizt dich nur der Quickshifter 

Wart ersm ab bis sie im Laden steht und mach ne Probefahrt von Ducati ist man normal begeistert oder entsetzt, zwischendrin gibts nicht viel. Die 40 PS weniger als deine jetzige werden nicht den Ausschlag geben. Denk ich.
btw. Die Duc-Händler zahlen gut bei Inzahlungnahme.


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2013)

Noch ist es mir einfach zu teuer. Würde auch kein Neufahrzeug kaufen. Lieber ne junge, vernünftige Gebrauchte. Aber ich werde es mir mal antun mit der Probefahrt. 15km von mir entfernt ist ein sehr bekannter Duc Händler. Habe mir sagen lassen, die kommen teilweise aus ganz Deutschland um dort Maschinen zu kaufen oder wegen der Werkstatt.

15.500€ zzgl. Nebenkosten ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## T-Drive (12. September 2013)

So wie ich das gelesen habe kommt sie erst 2014, da musste dann noch ne Weile warten auf ne gebrauchte. Deine R1 ist doch aber auch was Wert.


----------



## computertod (12. September 2013)

ich glaub die frage hab ich hier schon mal gestellt: hat wer ne günstige Quelle für Stahlflexleitungen?


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2013)

Nimm die hier. Top Qualität zu guten Preisen.

Stahlflex Bremsleitungen


----------



## computertod (12. September 2013)

Qualität mag da ja stimmen, Preis für hinten auch (20€), aber vorne nen 5 teiligen Satz für 100€? ist mir ehrlichgesagt etwas zu teuer...

€: oder ich schmeis doch den Anti Dive schrott raus, dann kostet mich der Satz nur noch 50€...


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2013)

Aber bei Melvin bekommst was vernünftiges. Und Motorradfahren ist nun nicht das günstigste Hobby und ich persönlich finde, bei sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteilen sollte man nun nicht anfangen zu "knausern".
Wer ein paar tausend Euro für das Moped ausgibt der sollte auch noch nen Hunni für gute Bremsleitungen haben. 
Natürlich bekommt man irgendwo günstigere Leitungen, aber die paar Euro die man dann sparen könnte, wären es mir nicht wert.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## T-Drive (12. September 2013)

Motorrad Styling: Viele Styling und Umbau Teile | Motorrad Tuning | Polo-Motorrad

Speed Brakes. Dieses Produkt hab ich schon verbaut, sehr gute Qualität. Made in CH

Gibts auch als "Vario" zum selbst zusammenstellen.

Hab da für eine ältere Duc eine Kupplungsleitung zusammengebaut. =1a  und eingebaut.
Die Bremsleitungen natürlich auch. Gabs nicht vorkonfektioniert, also ausgemessen und passende Länge gekauft
Nippel dran und eingebaut.


----------



## computertod (12. September 2013)

@Metalic
meine Dicke hat aber nur 600€ gekostet


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2013)

Ahh okay ich verstehe... 
Brauchst dann überhaupt Stahlflex-Leitungen? Du weißt schon, dass du die bei Trommelbremsen nicht brauchst


----------



## computertod (12. September 2013)

nja, schaden würden sie auf jeden fall nicht, vorne hat sie ja immerhin ne Doppelscheiben Bremse 

€: bei Polo kostet die Leitung für vorne ja noch mal nen Huni mehr 
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/bremsleitungskit-vorne-5tlg-gpz-900-r-mit-antidive-bis-89.html


----------



## mülla1 (12. September 2013)

Metalic hat schon das günstigste Angebot reingestellt. Schneller, eigen konfigurierbarer und und und bekommst sie nicht  
Schreib einfach mal ne Mail an Melvin was für ein mopped du hast und dann stellen die dir was zusammen wenn du nett genug fragst . Ich hab bei denen immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## T-Drive (12. September 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> €: bei Polo kostet die Leitung für vorne ja noch mal nen Huni mehr
> SPEED BRAKES Bremsleitungen vorne 5-tlg GPZ 900 R mit Anti Dive bis 89 - Umbau & Styling - Motorrad-Shop | Polo-Motorrad


 
Ups, das ist bei mir schon länger her, den Preis weiß ich gar nicht mehr, aber sooo teuer waren die damals nicht.
So gesehen ist das Melvin Angebot doch nicht schlecht. 120 Teuro für komplett, billiger wirst du es nicht bekommen.


----------



## computertod (12. September 2013)

ja, Komplett vorne. wärs wirklich komplett (=vorne, hinten + evtl. Kupplung) würd ichs ja aktepzieren


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2013)

Selbst wenn man am Moped nicht viel ändern will, Stahlflex wird bei mir in Zukunft immer gemacht.


----------



## mülla1 (12. September 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man am Moped nicht viel ändern will, Stahlflex wird bei mir in Zukunft immer gemacht.


 
Eben.. Die alten Teflon Schläuche werden eh irgendwann porös :/ Stahlflex hält halt ewig.. 
Oder man kauft sich gleich was europäisches  da ist Stahlflex so gut wie immer Serie...


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2013)

Die Europäer wollen aber immer so viel Geld für ihre Maschinen... 
Dabei lassen eh die Meisten in Indien fertigen. KTM zumindest.


----------



## Schelmiii (12. September 2013)

Nur die kleinen wie Duke 390 abwärts. Und gerüchteweise die neue 1290. Und wenn die Qualität stimmt, ist der Prduktionsort ja egal.
You get what you pay for.


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2013)

Bringt denn Stahlflex soviel? Also im Vergleich zu 2Jahre alten Originalleitungen?

Mir gehn langsam die "Tuningmöglichkeiten" aus und ich will aber optisch noch was machen. Weiße Kupplung und Bremshebel, sowie Stahlflexleitungen wären die Idee für ne CBF600S 2011 PC43?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann überleg ich noch, ob ich die seitliche Abdeckung die zwischen Motor und Sitzbank liegt mit dezentem Carbonlook via Folie ausstatte, so richtung schwarz, nicht ganz matt.


Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2013)

Wie gesagt, ich finde Stahlflex-Leitungen sind ein "Must-Have". Nicht aus optischen Gründen, denn so stark fallen sie halt nicht auf.

Was das aufmotzen an deiner Maschine angeht, ich finde man muss aufpassen nicht zu viel zu machen. Nicht dass es irgendwann so ein Durcheinander gibt. Also zuviel des Guten. Ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine.
Und was den Carbonlook angeht mag ich ihn, aber ich habe immer die Finger davon gelassen. Ich persönlich finde, dann sollte man es auch durchziehen am ganzen Motorrad und nicht nur 1 Teil.


----------



## T-Drive (12. September 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Eben.. Die alten Teflon Schläuche werden eh irgendwann porös :/ Stahlflex hält halt ewig..


 
Du meinst Gummischläuche, der Teflontubus steckt in den Stahlflexleitungen 

Der Vorteil ist dass sie sich nicht ausdehnen wenn sie unter Druck stehen im Gegensatz zu Gummi/Textil Leitungen welche anfangs ja noch recht stabil sind. Nach etlichen Kilometern/Jahren dehnen sie sich immer leichter und der Druckpunkt wird schwammig. Optik ist sekundär.


----------



## hendrosch (12. September 2013)

Also wenn die alten nichts mehr sind würd ich auch stahlflex kaufen. 
Aber sonst? Ich weis nicht so genau, aber da fehlt mir auch der Vergleich. Mein Moped verwöhnt mich von Werk aus mit Stahlflex Schläuchen, ner 320er Scheibe und mit 4 Kolben Bremszange. Für ne 125er reicht das erstma


----------



## T-Drive (12. September 2013)

Ebent, a rechts Mobbeed hat sowas


----------



## mülla1 (13. September 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Du meinst Gummischläuche, der Teflontubus steckt in den Stahlflexleitungen
> 
> Der Vorteil ist dass sie sich nicht ausdehnen wenn sie unter Druck stehen im Gegensatz zu Gummi/Textil Leitungen welche anfangs ja noch recht stabil sind. Nach etlichen Kilometern/Jahren dehnen sie sich immer leichter und der Druckpunkt wird schwammig. Optik ist sekundär.


 
Jaaa guut hast ja recht  auf jeden Fall werden sie porös und sind für die renne nicht geeignet  bei der gsxr hatte ich mit den originalschläuchen immer ein starkes fading Problem welches auch nicht wegzukriegen war. Mit Stahlflex wurde es dann etwas besser.. Letztenendes hab ich dann aber doch pumpe und Sättel getauscht.. Dann war wirklich ruhe 

So wie Metalic das schon sagte, Stahlflex sind eine gute Investition. Ich würde es jederzeit wieder machen. Auch schon aus optischen Beweggründen


----------



## T-Drive (13. September 2013)

Fading (Bremse)


> Partielles Fading tritt auch nach der Montage neuer Bremsbeläge auf.  Da sich diese noch nicht an die Rillen der Bremstrommel bzw. der  Bremsscheibe angepasst (eingeschliffen) haben, kann es bei einer Vollbremsung zu einer lokalen Überhitzung kommen. An diesen Stellen tritt Fading auf.
> Die Bildung von Wasserdampfblasen in einer mit Bremsflüssigkeit  befüllten Hydraulikbremsanlage, welche einen längeren Bremshebel- oder  Bremspedalweg zur Folge hat, wird oftmals fälschlicherweise auch als  Fading bezeichnet. Dieser technische Defekt kann nur auftreten, wenn die  Bremsung unterbrochen wird, denn nur dann kann durch die  Druckentlastung Wasser in der Bremsflüssigkeit verdampfen und durch die  dabei auftretende Volumenzunahme einen Teil der Bremsflüssigkeit in den  Bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter zurückdrücken.


Sicher sind Radialpumpe, Stahlflex und Monoblöcke für die Renne das Beste. Die Wärmeabfuhr an den Scheiben/Sätteln ist halt noch wichtiger, sowie die Wasserressistenteste BreFlü.


----------



## mülla1 (13. September 2013)

Ich weiß nicht genau woran es lag. Schätze mal die originalen tokico Sättel der gixxer hatten eine zu breite serienstreuung. Ne Brembo rc19 und die Sättel der r1 incl selbst angefertigter spacer habens gerichtet. Bekommt man übrigens auch ei getragen den ganzen Murks. Danach war die bremse scharf wie ein rasiermesser


----------



## Metalic (13. September 2013)

Hier einmal was feines für die Mittagspause.

Veranstaltung: Schwiemu bei Gripparty - 1000ps.at


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. September 2013)

Neuen Auspuff verbaut ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Threadersteller : Warum ist die Bedingung für diesen Thread mindestens 125ccm und eine manuelle Schaltung zu haben ? Jeder der neu in diesem Thread ist wundert sich doch darüber, dass das ein Moped (!)-Thread ist. Welches in der heutigen Zeit hergestellte Moped hat manuelle Schaltung und 125ccm ??


----------



## the.hai (15. September 2013)

"Mopped" steht eher umgangssprachlich für Motorrad.



> Als *Moped* wurden ursprünglich kleine einsitzige Krafträder mit 50 cm³ Hubraum und Pedalen bezeichnet.


Wenn man es genau nimmt hast du nichtmal ein Moped, sondern ein Mokick!!! 

Ich hab mir heute neues Spielzeig gekauft 

Brems- und Kupplungshebel HONDA 600 cm³ CBF 600 / S (PC43) 2008-: NE

Neue Hebel  schwarz eloxiert mit versteller in titan, aber in 4Finger-Länge.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. September 2013)

> Wenn man es genau nimmt hast du nichtmal ein Moped, sondern ein Mokick!!!



Habe ich was anderes behauptet ?


----------



## hendrosch (15. September 2013)

Wenn man genau nimmt wärs genau anders rum hier dürfte man nur über Mofas schreiben denn sonst kenn ich keine einsitzigen Zweiräder mit Pedalen. 
Also dann ich hab auch noch eine Zündapp CS25 die ich das letzte Jahr gefahren bin. (Und auch immernoch ab und zu)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. September 2013)

Ich will Bilder sehen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Zurück in der Hauptstadt nach einem grandiosen WE im Erzgebirge. 
Was für ein Glück, dass das Wetter so mitgespielt hat.


----------



## T-Drive (16. September 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wenn man genau nimmt wärs genau anders rum hier dürfte man nur über Mofas schreiben denn sonst kenn ich keine einsitzigen Zweiräder mit Pedalen.


 
NSU Quickly 

Da gabs noch viel mehr. Gritzner Brummi z.B. usw.


----------



## apostoli (17. September 2013)

Hey ihr... 

Melde mich nach langer zeit mit einem kleinen Anliegen. 

Vor ca 4 Wochen bin ich mit meiner kleinen, in einer Kurve, auf einer Straßenbahnschiene ausgerutscht und dabei ist mir die Voderbremse kaputt gegangen. Also Hebel und Bremszylinder. Das Mopped steht also noch in der Werkstatt meines Vertrauens, weil das Teil bei Kawasaki bestellt werden musste. Es wurde beim bestellen des teils leider nicht gefragt was es kostet. Man ist in der Werkstatt von ausgegangen das das im Rahmen des tragbaren ist. Nun ist das Teil da und es soll 350 Euro kosten. Nur die Bremspumpe, ohne Hebel versteht sich. Ganz geschockt vom Preis sagte ich das ich dann mal lieber schaue ob ich es nicht im Forum oder in der Bucht für weniger bekomme. Da lachte mein Schwager, der in der Werkstatt arbeitet und sagt mir das sie das Teil nicht zurück geben können. Ich muss es also für die 350 Euro abnehmen. Bei Kawasaki angerufen, sagten die mir das gleiche. Sie nehmen keine teile zurück. 
Das kann doch nicht sein oder ? Warum nehmen die keine teile zurück?? 

Kann mir das jemand erklären ?


----------



## hendrosch (17. September 2013)

Naja im Einzelhandel muss niemand was zurück nehmen aber eigentlich kann ohne das du einen Preis weißt auch keine Kaufvertrag zustande kommen wie das aber aussieht wenn du in ne Werkstadt gehst und das behoben haben willst? KA! Ich denke du hast keine Chance.


----------



## Metalic (17. September 2013)

Ist natürlich doof.
So eine Situation hatte ich auch noch nicht. Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Teil bezahlen (nimm es als Lehrgeld das nächste Mal vor der Bestellung zu fragen) und es selbst einbauen. Oder du suchst dir jemanden der es kann. Der Werkstatt, die dir Teile ohne Auskunft darüber bestellt würde ich keinen Cent mehr geben.

Aber Original-Teile sind IMMER schweineteuer! Den Hebel kannst als Zubehör-Teil günstig schießen wenn es kein CNC gefräßter und verstellbarer Alu-Hebel sein soll


----------



## Schelmiii (17. September 2013)

Das nächste Mal dran denken, vor der Bestellung die Kosten zu deckeln und das schriftlich festhalten.
Sprich, bei über 200€ will man erst angerufen werden usw.
Aber grad so eine Bremspumpe ist doch allgemein recht teuer, das hätte die Werkstatt doch wohl wissen müssen.
Hat wahrscheinlich gedacht, du kaufst so oder so.


----------



## Metalic (17. September 2013)

Und ich finde ja, genau das ist ne Sauerei. Die Werkstatt weiß genau was so eine neue Bremspumpe kostet. Nicht jeder Kunde weiß das. Und da hätten sie ihn drauf hinweisen sollen. Ich denke aber, nun ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen. Bezahl das Ding, dreh der Werkstatt den Rücken zu und lass da nie wieder was machen. Du bist schließlich Kunde und sie wollen dein Geld. 
Das nächste Mal erst erkundigen. Eventuell tut es auch ein Gebrauchtteil.


----------



## apostoli (17. September 2013)

Naja in der Werkstatt arbeitet mein Schwager der alles umsonst für mich macht. Bis auf das Material zähle ich nichts weiter. Er hat aber nicht damit gerechnet das das Teil so teuer ist und ja er hat gedacht das ich es eh benötige. Das jetzt aber ne Rechnung von 350 Euro kommt, hätte er nicht gedacht. Er gibt ja zu das er es versammelt hat...

Ist echt dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Metalic (17. September 2013)

Okay, wirklich dumm gelaufen.

Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut. Die Bremspumpe für meine Maschine kostet als Original-Teil 180€ neu. Bei eBay gehen die auch zwischen 30 und 170€ weg. Je nachdem ob neu oder gebraucht. Finde 350€ da auch ziemlich heftig. 
Welche Maschine genau hast du?


----------



## apostoli (17. September 2013)

Ja 350 finde ich auch heftig. Und da sind schon paar Prozente bei...


----------



## Metalic (17. September 2013)

Ja 350 sind schon hart. Keine Ahnung wie das zustande kommt. Ich mein nun ist es ja eh zu spät, aber kannst ja mal selbst schauen.
Hier kannst die Teilenummer raus suchen: OEM Kawasaki Motorcycle Parts, Engine, Motor and Racing Performance Dealer Parts | Babbitts Kawasaki Parts House

Und mit der Teilenummer dann hier schauen was das Teil wirklich kostet: Kawasaki Ersatzteile - KFM Motorräder


----------



## the.hai (18. September 2013)

Mein neues spielzeug ist da 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Draußen ist es kalt und es regnet, egal, die müssn montiert werden.


----------



## PrincePaul (18. September 2013)

Hab mich jetzt doch für die seitliche Befestigung entschieden mal schaun wie das wirkt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freitag ist endlich Probefahrt Termin


----------



## the.hai (18. September 2013)

Vorher





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. September 2013)

Optisch hübscher als das Original.
Welche sind das denn genau?


----------



## the.hai (18. September 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Optisch hübscher als das Original.
> Welche sind das denn genau?


 
probrake – Stahlflex-Bremsleitungen in höchster Qualität

Diese habe ich 

für 180€ ein wahres schnäppchen.


----------



## DOcean (18. September 2013)

hübscher in schwarz...


----------



## STSLeon (19. September 2013)

@ the.hai: die Hebel sehen echt gut aus, aber 100 Euro pro Seite sind auch ne Ansage. Damit die spielen die beinahe in der gleichen Liga wie Rizoma oder LSL. 

@PrincePaul: die Perspektive ist gut, aber nicht stürzen. Die GoPro kann durch den Helm schlagen, wenn du drauf landest.


----------



## moe (19. September 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @PrincePaul: die Perspektive ist gut, aber nicht stürzen. Die GoPro kann durch den Helm schlagen, wenn du drauf landest.


 
Du bist ja lustig.


----------



## STSLeon (19. September 2013)

Nö nur ehrlich. Ein Kumpel der öfters auf Rennstrecken unterwegs ist, ist genau das passiert. Über einen unschönen Highsider abgestiegen und bei der Landung hat es die go pro in den Helm gedrückt. Ist nichts zusätzliches passiert, aber hat ein ziemlich ungutes Gefühl hinterlassen.


----------



## PrincePaul (19. September 2013)

Echt? Ok, das hätte ich jetzt auch nicht vermutet, hätte gedacht das die GoPro abbricht oder so...
Das natürlich ziemlich krass.... aber gehen wir mal davon aus das mich keiner Umfährt


----------



## moe (19. September 2013)

Nja, meistens liegts ja nicht an einem selber, wenn man nen Abflug macht.

Kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass die in den Helm drückt, wenn man direkt drauf landet. Stell ich mir recht unangenehm vor.
Hats die GoPro überlebt?


----------



## the.hai (19. September 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @ the.hai: die Hebel sehen echt gut aus, aber 100 Euro pro Seite sind auch ne Ansage. Damit die spielen die beinahe in der gleichen Liga wie Rizoma oder LSL.


 
von den LSL habe ich nichts gutes lesen können. der rote versteller soll mit der zeit rosa werden, find ich für 100e bischen happig.

noch dazu kann man die farben-kombis nicht auswählen. bei probrake kann man viele varianten aus hebel- und verstellerfarbe kombinieren. ich hab schwarze hebel und titanfarbene versteller gewählt. noch dazu muss ich sagen, dass die qualität absolut makellos ist. 

somit 10% günstiger, farblich variabler, made in germany, noch fragen?


----------



## STSLeon (19. September 2013)

Die GoPro hat überlebt, das äußere Gehäuse nicht, aber die Kamera ja. Man muss auch erstmal so "blöd" landen, dass es die GoPro trifft, aber dann ist das schon ein harter Brocken und wurde ja daraufhin entwickelt, einen Aufprall zu überleben. Aber seit dem Event befestige ich meine nur noch an der Maschine


----------



## PrincePaul (20. September 2013)

Ja das würde ich dannach auch nur noch machen...
ging bei mir jetzt nur leider nicht, da ich ja nur Probegefahren bin und da jetzt nix ma eben auf die schnell angebaut habe...

Aber ich sage euch ne Duke 690 macht sowas von fun xD meine jetzt war ja nur gedrosselt und hatte auf Grund des niedrigen Gewichts nur 44PS aber das Teil geht ab 
Jetzt nur noch ein paar Angebote reinholen und dann wird das Ding gekauft


----------



## the.hai (21. September 2013)

so 

Nach 14,5h auf Arbeit komm ich erstmal schön auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen der Autobahn ins Driften und kurz vor meinem Zuhause durfte ich nochmal das ABS testen. Als wenn das kalte und sehr nasse Wetter nicht genug wären, da rennt mir noch bei 60km/h ne Katze vor das Mopped.
Ein Meter weniger und meine Honda hätte sich das Vieh geschnappt....leider wäre ich wohl bei dem Kampf zu Boden gerissen worden.

Egal, jetzt steht Sie im trockenen und schläft, Gute Nacht


----------



## hendrosch (21. September 2013)

Uhh nochmal glück gehabt. 

Mich nerft das Wetter auch, jetzt muss ich erstmal mein Motorrad sauber machen 
Das bisschen Wasser auf der Straße ist echt schlimm. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (22. September 2013)

Gerade aus dem Harz zurück. Das war ein super geiles Wochenende, aber teilweise auch super sch... 

Eins weiß ich jetzt schon, beim nächsten Treffen fahre ich mit PKW+Motorradanhänger. 450km auf einem Supersportler sind hart.


----------



## >ExX< (22. September 2013)

Eben mit meiner kmx über ne wiese gedroschen und immer im ersten gang kleine kreise gezogen und vollgas, sodass man driftet.
Hat immer geklappt bis die karre zu tief ging in nem rechtsslide, lenke nach links, geht dann natürlich in nen links drift und dann gabs nen üblen highsider, bin so 3m ca. Geflogen.
Knie hab ich mir irgendwo am mopped übel angeschlagen, tut ziemlich weh und bin dann voll auf die rechte schulter gefallen.

Mein kumpel war mit und kam sofort an, karre hingestellt.
Konnte erst gar nicht aufstehen, bin dann erstmal 3 oder 4 minuten liegen geblieben.

Jetzt scheint irgendwie die vordergabel oder achse verbogen zu sein.
Muss mal gucken ob ich morgen zum arzt gehe und mich krankschreiben lasse


----------



## Metalic (23. September 2013)

Das kann mein Kumpel "überbieten". Gestern auf der Rückfahrt aus dem Harz. Sind zu fünft gefahren. Fahren alle versetzt hintereinander auf der Landstraße. Nicht schnell. Vielleicht 80/90 bei erlaubten 100. Kerzengerade die strecke. Nur Opa hatte keinen Überblick. Wollte auf die Landstraße fahren und hat uns nicht gesehen. Der erste konnte noch ausweichen. Der zweite nicht mehr. Fast ungebremst ins Auto rein. Ich war an dritter Stelle und konnte gerade noch bremsen. Auch wenn ich eher gerutscht bin. Motorrad Flug im hohen Bogen. Mein Kumpel über die Motorhaube. 
War dann auch der erste bei ihm. 
Moped und Auto Totalschaden. 10 km noch und er wäre zu hause gewesen. 
Zum "Glück" nur das Bein gebrochen. 
So schnell kann es gehen...


----------



## >ExX< (23. September 2013)

Ich hasse so leute die einfach blind durch die gegend eiern.


----------



## computertod (24. September 2013)

wer hasst das nicht?
etwas ähnliches hab ich auch mal erlebt, war auf der Heimfahrt und stand kurz vor Nürnberg. Auf der Landstraße hat sichs etwas länger gestaut (ca 3-4km) und ich bin halt mitm Moped, sofern mMn. genügen platz war an der Seite lang gefahren und plötzlich fährt n stück vor mir einer aus der reihe raus und will umkehren... zum Glück hatte ich da nur 30-40 Sachen drauf...


----------



## >ExX< (24. September 2013)

Das ist mein mopped, scheint kein sprit zu bekommen, morgen im tank nachgucken ob der rost den hahn irgendwie zusetzt, haben schon etliche male den vergaser nachgeguckt, springt auch extrem schlecht an, zündkerze schon getauscht, zündkerzenstecker neugemacht, schwimmerschalter mehrmals eingestellt.
Ich verzweifel fast.

Und das eine bild ist mein stiefel, bin vom kickstarter abgerutscht und an der fußraste dran runter gerutscht. 
Hätte ich meine turnschuhe angehabt wäre mein knöchel nun fritte


----------



## Metalic (24. September 2013)

Autsch... Das hätte ohne Stiefel weh getan 

So sah übrigens das Moped nach dem Knall am Sonntag aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (24. September 2013)

Oh oh, sieht ziemlich mitgenommen aus.

Zum glück ist ihm nicht weiter viel passiert außer nen gebrochenes bein.


----------



## Heretic (24. September 2013)

sieht schon krass aus 

Kennt jemand ne ne Gute Seite für Motorrad Modelle ?

Wir wollen für nen Freund seine Maschine (Yamaha Fazer 600) in klein zum Geburtstag schenken. 
Ggf mit nem Louis Geschenkgutschein.

Louis hat ja auch ne paar aber ich finde die Maschine da leider nicht...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. September 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Autsch... Das hätte ohne Stiefel weh getan
> 
> So sah übrigens das Moped nach dem Knall am Sonntag aus.
> 
> ...


 Du liebe güte... welchem hübschen Ding wurde da "der Kopf" abgeschlagen?


----------



## Metalic (25. September 2013)

War ursprünglich mal eine R1 Rn22.
Haben uns die Maschine ja auch angesehen, aber damit kannst nicht mehr viel machen. Das Heck ist noch in Ordnung. Aber die wichtigen Dinge wie Gabel, Rahmen, Motor haben alle einen Schlag bekommen. Aber dafür gibts ja ne Versicherung. Klar ist es ärgerlich und nervig.Aber das ist finde ich nebensächlich.
Ich war der Erste der bei ihm war als er auf der Straße lag. Ich war ja schon erleichtert, als ich beim Hinlaufen sah dass er sich noch bewegt. 
Moped kann man neu kaufen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. September 2013)

Autsch.... ist kaum wiederzuerkennen...
Gut dass ihm nichts passiert ist.
Was gibts da eigentlich für einen Kostendeckung von der Versicherung?


----------



## Metalic (25. September 2013)

Die gegnerische Versicherung schickt nun glaube ich einen Gutachter um den aktuellen Zeitwert zu ermitteln. Da wird die Versicherung bestimmt nochmal versuchen die Summe zu drücken und das bekommste dann.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. September 2013)

Na da kannst du ja mal berichten.... mannoman...
Frage mich immernoch wie man da nur ohne "blaue Flecken" rauskommen konnte....
Sieht wirklich übel zugerichtet aus das Moped....


----------



## moe (25. September 2013)

Wie geht ihr eigentlich mit dem derzeitigen (,echt nervigen,) Nebel um? Alle zwei Kilometer übers Visier wischen is ja keine Dauerlösung. Aber so schnell wie sich das zusetzt, artet das jeden Morgen in nen Blindflug aus. 
Nicht fahren ist ja auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Metalic (25. September 2013)

Mach das Visier einfach auf


----------



## moe (25. September 2013)

Das ist gar nichtmal so angenehm, wies sich anhört, v.a. mit Kontaktlinsen nicht.


----------



## Metalic (25. September 2013)

Also ich habe mit Nebel, Regen oder generell Wasser auf dem Visier eigentlich kein Problem. Auf meiner Tour am Wochenende sind wir auch durch den einen oder anderen Schauer gefahren. Solange der Nebel/Regen anhält wische ich gar nicht am Visier rum. Ich sehe auch ohne wischen genug. Sobald es dann aufhört dann geht der Handschuh einmal drüber und das Problem ist gelöst.  
Ganz einfach!


----------



## moe (25. September 2013)

Mit Regen hab ich auch kein Problem, Nebel setzt das Visier aber so zu, ohne zur Seite hin abzufließen.
Nicht gerade optimal, wenns morgens auch noch dunkel ist.


----------



## T-Drive (25. September 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Mit Regen hab ich auch kein Problem, Nebel setzt das Visier aber so zu, ohne zur Seite hin abzufließen.
> Nicht gerade optimal, wenns morgens auch noch dunkel ist.



Das FINGER-SCHEIBENWISCHER SCHWARZ PER PAAR - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit hilft


----------



## hendrosch (25. September 2013)

Muss ich mir auch mal besorgen.  Momentan ists morgens wenn ich zur Schule fahre immer Neblig mein Helm hat schon ein mit Wasserflecken vollgeschmiertes Visier.
Also so extrem das man nicht mehr viel sieht.
Jeden Tag sauer machen will ichs aber auch nicht.


----------



## STSLeon (26. September 2013)

Habt ihr keine Gummilippe an euren Handschuhen dran? Meine Frühjahr / Herbst Handschuhe haben eine dran. Ist unheimlich praktisch und stört nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (26. September 2013)

Gestern meinen moppedtank mit schwefelsäure vom rost befreit.
Mit wasser durchgespült, mit öl benetzt damits nicht rostet, benzin rein, zack undicht 

War wohl an einer stelle schon ziemlich angerostet.
Krieg ich das ding auch mit ner cola flasche als tank durch den tüv?


----------



## computertod (26. September 2013)

ich bezweifel es einfach mal


----------



## moe (26. September 2013)

Diese Fingerscheibenwischer stehen auch schon ewig auf meiner Liste.

Aber gibts da nicht irgendein Nanoimprägnierzeug fürs Visier? Mit so nem Scheibenwischer ist das eigentliche Problem auch nicht vom Tisch. Das Visier setzt sich immer noch zu.


----------



## STSLeon (26. September 2013)

Da gibt es bestimmt einiges, aber das wird alles in der Praxis nicht funktionieren. Einfach abwischen oder Visierfolien zum abziehen kaufen


----------



## moe (26. September 2013)

Hmm, werd ich wohl mit leben müssen.

Was anderes: Weiß einer in der Region Bodensee/Oberschwaben zufällig jemand, der ne schrottige XT600 rumstehen hat? Ich brauch für meine sämtliche Verkleidungsteile neu resp. gebraucht. Bei den Preisen kann ich aber auch gleich ne zweite XT zum schlachten kaufen.


----------



## hendrosch (26. September 2013)

Wie macht ihrs eigentlich beim Tanken?
Vergleicht ihr Spritpreise? MTS-K funktioniert in meiner Region bis auf 2 Tankstellen (von denen eine aber anscheinend so meldet) ganz gut.
Mich nerft das Tanken nur weil ich die Pistole nur halb in den Tank hängen kann und auch von Hand nur ein wenig auf machen kann. Liegt das an meinem Moped oder ist das bei euch auch so?
Und was braucht ihr so eigentlich ich steh mit meinen 5,4l relativ schlecht da. Mein Vater braucht 3,5 bei fast 6 mal mehr Hubraum


----------



## STSLeon (26. September 2013)

Ich tanke wenn es notwendig ist und vergleiche eigentlich nicht. Tank leer, dann Sprit rein Beim Verbrauch stehe ich ganz schlecht da. Habe schon auf der Rückfahrt aus den Alpen auf rund 100 km Autobahn über 10 Liter verblasen...Ansonsten will ich auch auf dem Motorrad Spaß haben, da wäre es meiner Meinung nach falsch auf den Benzinverbrauch zu schauen. 

Mich würde aber interessieren wie Ihr tankt: Ich fahre an die Zapfsäule und steige nicht ab sondern halte die Maschine grade. Wer macht das noch so?


----------



## the.hai (26. September 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Mich würde aber interessieren wie Ihr tankt: Ich fahre an die Zapfsäule und steige nicht ab sondern halte die Maschine grade. Wer macht das noch so?


 
Was ist da der Vorteil?

Ich steige gleich ab, da Tankstellen auch gerne mal sehr rutschig sein können. (Diesel aufm Boden) Dann wird gemütlich getankt.


----------



## hendrosch (26. September 2013)

Wenn du se gerade hällst geht etwas mehr und das etwas schneller rein wenn sie schon ziemlich voll ist.
Habs beim letzten mal auch probiert, aber es macht nichtma 0,5l aus.

Ich fahr übrigens jeden Tag mitem Möp zur Schule, da ist der Spritverbrauch und Preis doch recht interresant. Was soll man machen hab keine andere Wahl. Naja außer nen 4 Takter fahren


----------



## the.hai (26. September 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wenn du se gerade hällst geht etwas mehr und das etwas schneller rein wenn sie schon ziemlich voll ist.
> Habs beim letzten mal auch probiert, aber es macht nichtma 0,5l aus.


 
hmm und sobald sie schräg steht, läuft sie über?

rollst du dann samt maschine zum bezahlen oder wie machste das?^^ also ich könnte meine sogar aufm hauptständer stellen, dass mach ich aber höchstens mal beim putzen.


----------



## STSLeon (26. September 2013)

Wenn der Tank voll ist, dann tankdeckel zu und ab auf den seitenständer.


----------



## the.hai (26. September 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Wenn der Tank voll ist, dann tankdeckel zu und ab auf den seitenständer.


 
und du meinst, dass dein tank oben dicht is? wäre mir neu. jeder tank hat oben entweder ein kleines loch oder sogar nen überlauf 

und dass er in schräglage "langsamer" voll wird, kann ich auch kaum nachvollziehen. vlt subjektiv beeinflusst, da man den rüssel anders reinhält und somit mehr "gas" geben kann, weil es nicht spritzt, bzw der rüssel tiefer rein geht.


----------



## STSLeon (27. September 2013)

Sie wird aber voller, wenn du die Maschine grade hast. Wenn du die Maschine auf dem Seitenständer tankst, dann bleibt mehr Luft im Tank zurück. Das ist das gleiche Prinzip, wenn du einen Eimer schräg unterm Wasserhahn füllst oder ihn grade drunter stellst.


----------



## >ExX< (27. September 2013)

Also ich fahr an die tanke, seitenständer runter absteigen, halte die pistole mit 2 händen so dass das ding möglichst wenig den tank berührt, und dann bis kurz unter deckel voll machen


----------



## DOcean (27. September 2013)

<<auf-Seitenständer-Tanker

<<nicht-Sprit-Vergleicher (das Ding ist zum Spass haben da guck ich nicht auf den Preis)

Beim Auto gehen bei mir 75l (bei 12l/100km) rein, da guck ich schon wo ich tanke...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. September 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Mich würde aber interessieren wie Ihr tankt: Ich fahre an die Zapfsäule und steige nicht ab sondern halte die Maschine grade. Wer macht das noch so?


Jep, so mache ich das auch immer.
Fahre links von einer Säule ran. (Rechtshänder)
Motor aus, Tank auf, Möppi gerade halten und schön voll laufen lassen. 
Wenn fertig dann halt Tank zu, aufm Seitenständer abstellen und zur Kasse spazieren.

Wenn es möglich ist, vergleiche ich grob und fahre im heimischen Gebiet immer an geeigneten Wochentagen und Tageszeit an die Stammtanke.
Bei Mehrtagesausflügen mach ich abends einfahc irgendwo voll und gut ist. 

(Verbrauch siehe Signatur...)
(finde ich spannend sowas zu dokumentieren)


----------



## the.hai (27. September 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Sie wird aber voller, wenn du die Maschine grade hast. Wenn du die Maschine auf dem Seitenständer tankst, dann bleibt mehr Luft im Tank zurück. Das ist das gleiche Prinzip, wenn du einen Eimer schräg unterm Wasserhahn füllst oder ihn grade drunter stellst.


 
und sobald du den eimer dann wieder schräg hälst, läuft er über....

dass du in der aufrechten Position mehr tanken kannst ist klar, aber was passiert sofort in der schräglage? solltest du also wirlich immer "gerade" voll tanken, verschenkst du ein bsichen sprit, sobal die maschine auf deim seitenständer landet.

Bsp. http://leden.2ehandsonderdelen.nl/bestanden/201090116.jpg


----------



## Metalic (27. September 2013)

Ihr macht euch hier einen Kopf um Dinge... 
Meistens fahre ich auf die Tanke, habe keine Lust abzusteigen und tank das Ding im sitzen voll. Ärgert mich nur, dass die Kassierer nicht rum gehen zum kassieren und ich dennoch absteigen muss


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. September 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> und sobald du den eimer dann wieder schräg hälst, läuft er über....
> 
> dass du in der aufrechten Position mehr tanken kannst ist klar, aber was passiert sofort in der schräglage? solltest du also wirlich immer "gerade" voll tanken, verschenkst du ein bsichen sprit, sobal die maschine auf deim seitenständer landet.
> 
> Bsp. http://leden.2ehandsonderdelen.nl/bestanden/201090116.jpg


 Kann doch garnicht passieren, da der Tank doch abgedichtet ist sobald du ihn schließt....
Die wird doch nicht im geöffneten Zustand schräg gestellt... das wäre wirklich dämlich.


----------



## Metalic (27. September 2013)

Selbst mit geschlossenem Tankdeckel sind die nicht 100%ig dicht. Ich denke mal, damit sich die Luft bei höheren Temperaturen genug ausdehnen kann. Vor zwei Wochen kippte hier erst ein älterer Kerl mit seiner BMW um und das Benzin lief oben aus dem Tankdeckel.


----------



## the.hai (27. September 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Kann doch garnicht passieren, da der Tank doch abgedichtet ist sobald du ihn schließt....
> Die wird doch nicht im geöffneten Zustand schräg gestellt... das wäre wirklich dämlich.



nagut, das mit dem überlauf hast du recht  aber bei euren komischen vorlieben weiß man ja nie, wie ihr das genau macht^^

ich fahr an die tanke, stell die mühle ordentlich ab, helm runter und samt handschuhe ab auf die sitzbank. dann wird gemütlich getankt.

kann vlt daran liegen, dass ich nur ungern auf dem mopped sitze, wenn ich nicht fahre. bei soner dummheit bin ich damals mit meiner s50 mal gegen ein auto gekippt. warum kompliziert wenn man es auch einfach und gemütlich haben kann.

und mal ehrlich^^ wieviel mehr geht evtl rein? 2-3 schnapsgläser?^^



Metalic schrieb:


> Selbst mit geschlossenem Tankdeckel sind die  nicht 100%ig dicht. Ich denke mal, damit sich die Luft bei höheren  Temperaturen genug ausdehnen kann. Vor zwei Wochen kippte hier erst ein  älterer Kerl mit seiner BMW um und das Benzin lief oben aus dem  Tankdeckel.


 

das darf auch garnicht sein, die müssen ja den "druckausgleich" hinkriegen. sonst könnte dir im sommer der tank explodieren  klar sher geringe wahrscheinlichkeit, aber es darf definitiv sich kein druck im tank stauen. bei den d50/51 (simson halt) war mittig im schraubdeckel immer ein kleines loch. da war von innen zwar ein spritzschutz vor, sodass umherschwappendes benzin nicht durchkommt. doch der tank konnte somit "atmen".


----------



## hendrosch (27. September 2013)

Wenn der Tank dicht wär würd ja auch nix rauskommen, es muss ja Luft nachströmen können. 
Es ist halt nur so das sich auf dem Seitenständer, je nach Tankform Luftpolster auch unter dem normal Niveau bilden. Die werden zwar mit der Zeit vom Benzin rausgedrückt das dauert aber.


----------



## dot (27. September 2013)

man tankt ja auch nicht bis der sprit fast beim deckel steht. ich tanke immer bis der sprit bei diesem saeueleneinfuellstuzen ist ( R1). da laeuft dann beim abstellen nichts ueber.


----------



## Metalic (27. September 2013)

Welche R1 fährst du denn?


----------



## PrincePaul (27. September 2013)

Nur noch anmelden und auf den Griffschutz warten und Mittwoch kann es los gehen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendrosch (27. September 2013)

Sehr schick. 

Ich bin grad dabei bei unserer Puch Cobra GTL den 30 Jahre alten Unterbodenschutz bzw. Wachs zur Konservierung ab zu machen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sonst muss außer den Motor neu zu lagen und die Bremseleitungen zu tauschen kaum was gemacht werden. 
Eigentlich alles recht schnell gemacht außer halt der Motor vorallem weil ich da etwas Hilfe von meinem Vater (dem gehört die auch) brauche.


----------



## >ExX< (27. September 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Nur noch anmelden und auf den Griffschutz warten und Mittwoch kann es los gehen
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=684331"/>
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=684332"/>



Was ist das fürn gerät?


----------



## the.hai (27. September 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Was ist das fürn gerät?


 
KTM 690 Duke R, das sieht man doch 

KTM 690 Duke R 2013 - Highlights


----------



## Metalic (27. September 2013)

Das sind geile Dinger. War vor dem R1 Kauf auch stark am überlegen eine 990er Super Duke zu kaufen.
Mittlerweile spielen mein Vater und ich mit dem Gedanken, uns die 390er Duke so als Spaßmoped zu kaufen wenn die ersten Gebrauchten im Umlauf sind.


----------



## the.hai (27. September 2013)

Hat ne r1 und brauch nen spassmopped?

Hehe


----------



## Metalic (27. September 2013)

Immer mal was anderes 
Mit irgendwas muss ich ja die Wheelies üben  Wenn ich mich mit der R1 lang mache wirds teuer...


Edit: Ne ernsthaft, einfach noch was kleines dazu. Muss ja nicht immer ne Maschine mit Volldampf sein.


----------



## STSLeon (28. September 2013)

Genau den gleichen Gedanken habe ich aber auch. Die 390 als kleines Spaßmoped. Brauche nur mehr Platz in der Garage


----------



## the.hai (28. September 2013)

Ktm würde schon rein aus kostengründen für spass ausfallen.


----------



## hendrosch (28. September 2013)

Wieso die 390 Duke ist doch sowohl in der Anschaffung als auch im Unterhalt relativ günstig. 
Ist technisch bis auf den Motor ja mit der 125/200 Baugleich.


----------



## IqpI (28. September 2013)

Hi,
Hab ein problem mit unsrer Bergsteiger M50. Der Vergaser sifft nach 3 Minuten wenn der benzinhahn offen ist und fährt nur ca 500m bevor es ausgeht, klingt wie wenn kein Benzin nachkommt, was aber komisch ist, da es mit meinem Mofa Vergaser ohne Probleme geht. Also muss der Vergaser ein Problem haben. Habe gestern mit Wasser versucht, der Schwimmer arbeitet meistens wie er soll. Hat jemand einen tip? PN wäre nett, da hier täglich so viele neue posts kommen, dass ich den Überblick verliere


----------



## PrincePaul (28. September 2013)

Ne ist keine R  die war mir zu teuer 

Ist ne normale Duke 690, aber man bekommt da ja als Powerparts auch diesen extra Rahmen aka Sturzbügel, was sie sehr nach einer R Aussehen lässt.

Finde mit Sturzbügel sieht sie auf jedenfall nochmal tausend mal besser aus


----------



## hendrosch (28. September 2013)

Das teuerste an der R ist ja sicher der Akra Slip On obwohl der ja schon geil ist 
Hat die R nicht eigentlich auch etwas Mehrleistung? 
Aber im Großen und ganzen ein sehr feines Gerät der Einzylinder macht sicher gedrosselt auch einen riesen Spaß. (Du warst das doch mit A2 oder?) Außerdem hält der Vorderreifen sicher ewig


----------



## PrincePaul (28. September 2013)

Ja Akra kommt vermutlich bei der 1000er Inspektion, hört sich ja schön rotzig an das Teil   Bei der R hast durch den Auspuff und anderes Mapping 2 PS mehr. Denke was auch noch den Preis sprengt ist die einstellbare Gabel, die ich bei meiner jetzt nicht habe  Und ja ich fahr gedrosselt   Aber auch mit 44 Ps - keine 48 weil zu leicht - schiebt dieses Ding sowas von an und wheelis gehen so auch


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2013)

IqpI schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab ein problem mit unsrer Bergsteiger M50. Der Vergaser sifft nach 3 Minuten wenn der benzinhahn offen ist und fährt nur ca 500m bevor es ausgeht, klingt wie wenn kein Benzin nachkommt, was aber komisch ist, da es mit meinem Mofa Vergaser ohne Probleme geht. Also muss der Vergaser ein Problem haben. Habe gestern mit Wasser versucht, der Schwimmer arbeitet meistens wie er soll. Hat jemand einen tip? PN wäre nett, da hier täglich so viele neue posts kommen, dass ich den Überblick verliere



Ich hab an meiner kmx auch vergaserprobleme.
Habe schon am schwimmer rumgestellt, aber bekomme es nicht hin.
Scheinbar gibt der schwimmer zu wenig sprit, nach 1 km.oder so fängt sie an zu ruckeln und wenn ich weiter vollgas gebe hört man das typische runtergehen von der drehzahl mit dem "unterdruckgeräusch".
Stelle ich den schwimmer aber weiter nach oben dann geht der sprit aus den überläufen raus, und sprit ist nicht gerade billig^^


----------



## mülla1 (28. September 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ktm würde schon rein aus kostengründen für spass ausfallen.


 
Ach das geht eigentlich. Ersatzteile usw sind zum Teil sogar günstiger als original teile von den Japanern 
Nur auf den Verbrauch darfste nicht gucken. Der ist ein bisschen exorbitant hoch 
Hab jetzt endlich wieder zeit zu fahren.. Hab meine letzten Prüfungen gepackt.. Ab jetzt bin in ich scheinfrei und es geht mit grossen Schritten auf den Titel Ingenieur zu


----------



## PrincePaul (28. September 2013)

Naja das wird sich über die Zeit zeigen... 
Deiner SuperDuke wird das ja aber auch verschrieben das die säuft wie sonstwas... bei der normalen ists wohl nicht so....

Aber was mich aber richtig verwundert hat und worüber ich mir mal GAR KEINE Gedanken gemacht habe ist das die Duke keine Tankanzeige hat. Nur ne Warnleuchte wenns auf Reserve geht.


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2013)

Erstmal glückwunsch
Was studierst du nochmal? 

Bei wie viel Liter landest du denn so?

@princepaul: meine cbf hat auch nur ne tankleuchte, ne richtige tankanzeige haben meiner kenntnis nach die allerwenigsten motorräder


----------



## Metalic (28. September 2013)

Ist bei mir aber genauso. Stört mich nicht. Sobald sich die Reserve meldet sollte ich die nächsten 30km tanken.


----------



## PrincePaul (28. September 2013)

Mhh also ich kenne nicht so viele Mopeds, aber Fahrschule und so im Bekanntenkreis wo Ichs genau weiß die haben alle eine.
Mag das nicht so gerne diese Unwissenheit


----------



## the.hai (28. September 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Mhh also ich kenne nicht so viele Mopeds, aber Fahrschule und so im Bekanntenkreis wo Ichs genau weiß die haben alle eine.
> Mag das nicht so gerne diese Unwissenheit


 
ist aber bei kleineren Maschinen durchaus üblich. die cbf500 hatte auch nur ne reservelampe. erst ab cbf600 waren tankanzeigen verbaut. letztendlich ist die aber auch sehr ungenau^^

man tankt voll, dann steht sie für 100-150km auf "über"-voll und innerhalb der nächsten 150-200km bis reserve^^


----------



## PrincePaul (28. September 2013)

690ccm finde ich jetzt nicht klein


----------



## mülla1 (29. September 2013)

Im Endeffekt Lande ich so bei 8,5 Litern.. Also ist schon ordentlich . 
Das mit den tankanzeigen ist doch normal.. Bei meiner Bandit hatte ich gar nix (bin auch ein mal ohne Sprit liegen geblieben), die gixxer hatte nur eine Warnleuchte die erst geblinkt und dann durchgehend geleuchtet hat, und bei der duke isses auch nur so ne kleine funzel


----------



## STSLeon (29. September 2013)

Meine hat eine Tankanzeige, finde ich eigentlich sehr angenehm. Dieses fahren nach Gefühl und alle 200 km tanken hat mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## >ExX< (29. September 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> ist aber bei kleineren Maschinen durchaus üblich. die cbf500 hatte auch nur ne reservelampe. erst ab cbf600 waren tankanzeigen verbaut. letztendlich ist die aber auch sehr ungenau^^
> 
> man tankt voll, dann steht sie für 100-150km auf "über"-voll und innerhalb der nächsten 150-200km bis reserve^^



Deine cbf hat tankanzeige? War das sonderausstattung oder warum hat meine das nicht?


----------



## the.hai (29. September 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Deine cbf hat tankanzeige? War das sonderausstattung oder warum hat meine das nicht?



Ach, die pc38 hat noch keine? Neuer is also doch besser, pc43 ole 

Wenn man erfahrungswerte hat, dann macht es keinen untrschied, ob man ne tankanzeige hat oder beim tanken den trip nullt.


----------



## hendrosch (29. September 2013)

Ich hab auch nur ne Reserve Lampe die geht zwar recht früh an, aber ich weis ja was ich ungefähr brauch und fahr dann so bei 250km Tanken meistens etwas früher. 

Wenn ich nach der Lampe gehe und mit Reserve noch en bisschen rum eier bleiben meist noch so 3,5l im Tank, vorausgesetzt die 14l Herstellerangabe stimmen überhaupt.


----------



## >ExX< (29. September 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ach, die pc38 hat noch keine? Neuer is also doch besser, pc43 ole
> 
> Wenn man erfahrungswerte hat, dann macht es keinen untrschied, ob man ne tankanzeige hat oder beim tanken den trip nullt.



Ne, die pc 38 hat keine 
Muss ich sofort mal googlen^^


----------



## moe (30. September 2013)

Hatte hier nicht mal einer ne XT600?
Was waren da für Reifen drauf? Ich such welche für Straße und leichtes-mittleres Gelände. Welche Größe haben die? Ich hab bei mir noch japanische drauf... -.-


----------



## the.hai (30. September 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Hatte hier nicht mal einer ne XT600?
> Was waren da für Reifen drauf? Ich such welche für Straße und leichtes-mittleres Gelände. Welche Größe haben die? Ich hab bei mir noch japanische drauf... -.-


 
die größe wird doch wohl in den papieren stehen 

welches modell ist es denn genau?

anhand des modelles kannst du doch einfach bei den Dealern (reifen.com tirendo.de) nachschauen.


----------



## Metalic (30. September 2013)

ICh hatte mal ne XT600e. Aber frag mich nicht mehr was ich da für Reifen drauf hatte. Hatte aber zum Schluss Straßenreifen von Bridgestone. Die Reifengröße hast ja, auf den Herstellerseiten findest dann ja die Freigaben.


----------



## moe (30. September 2013)

Die Papiere find ich grad nicht, die hat mein Vater noch. Ist ne 43F Ez. '84

Scheint aber 3.0x21 und 4.0x18 zu sein. Bei mir sind momentan irgendwelche alten Bridgestones mit 3.5x21 und 4.6x18 drauf. 
Nur gibts da laut mopedreifen.de nur echt begrenzete Auswahl. Ich denk, ich kauf mir die Conti TKC80. Sollen wohl trotz der großen Stollen recht gute Straßentauglichkeit haben.


----------



## the.hai (30. September 2013)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die TKC80 nur ansatzweise auf asphalt klarkommen. reifen.com - Markenreifen, Kompletträder und Felgen supergünstig | Reifen

sieht für mich nach geländeschleudern aus 

die metzeler sehen vom profil da echt besser aus:
reifen.com - Markenreifen, Kompletträder und Felgen supergünstig | Reifen
reifen.com - Markenreifen, Kompletträder und Felgen supergünstig | Reifen


----------



## moe (30. September 2013)

Sollen sie trotzdem. (Steht auch bei reifen.com )
Hier gibts ne Übersicht vom XT600 Forum. Auch da wird gesagt, dass sie ganz gut auf der Straße wären.
Die Metzeler Reifen sind mir zu weich, die halten nicht lange genug. Allgemein hab ich von der Firma bisher fast nur schlechtes gehört.

Die Heidenau K60 wären auch noch ne Option.

Ooch, ich hasse Reifen kaufen... -.-


----------



## computertod (30. September 2013)

ich wär heute wieder fast abgeschossen worden, bin abends noch ne runde gefahren und bin dann irgendwo so schön in der Kurve gelegen, kommt mir plötzlich mitten auf meiner Spur ein LKW entgegen...


----------



## moe (30. September 2013)

Passiert mir hier eher mit den sch*iß Bauern. Die meinen echt immer, nur weil sie kein Licht und die größten fahrzeuge haben, dürften sie alles. Zum .

@metalic: Hast du an der geschraubt? Für meine bekomm ich so ziemlich alle Ersatzteile bei Kedo. Nur Verkleidungen und Tacho fehlen, Auspuff ist wohl nicht mehr zu retten, so viele Löcher, wie der hat. Kennst du dich n bisschen mit Kompatibilität unter den Modelljahren aus?


----------



## Metalic (30. September 2013)

Ne leider nicht. Aber das XT600 Forum ist ganz gut. 
Der Käufer meiner Maschine hat sich einen LeoVince Pott drunter gebaut. Wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas für die alte MAschine gibt


----------



## moe (30. September 2013)

Da hab ich mich schon angemeldet. 
Der Pott ist eigentlich auch so laut genug. Nur dicht sollte er sein...


----------



## computertod (30. September 2013)

der war ja voll beleuchtet, sonst hätt ich den wahrscheinlich gar ned gesehen (und es wär bös ausgegangen...)
ich vermute mal der hat einfach nur gepennt, weil neben ihm war nix (was er überholt haben könnte) noch war hinter ihm was...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Oktober 2013)

Neue Felgen und Reifen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendrosch (1. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schick


----------



## Rat Six (1. Oktober 2013)

Das mit den abgeschossen werden kenn ich nur zu gut...
Der Höhepunkt war Samstag vor zwei Wochen. Auf einer Strecke von 30km, davon 25km Schnellstraße, wäre ich fast 6! Mal abgeschossen worden. Meine Duc steht jetzt bis nächstes Jahr, ausser ich muss Samstags wieder Arbeiten. So ist mir, aber die Lust vergangen.


----------



## STSLeon (1. Oktober 2013)

So jetzt mal wieder etwas fröhliches. KTM hat sein neues Biest enthüllt und es sieht richtig böse aus. 

KTM 1290 SUPER DUKE R


----------



## the.hai (1. Oktober 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> So jetzt mal wieder etwas fröhliches. KTM hat sein neues Biest enthüllt und es sieht richtig böse aus.
> 
> KTM 1290 SUPER DUKE R


 
1300 kubik im zweizylinder und 180ps bei knapp 9000rpm  was verbraucht das ding?^^

und das vorderrad kann man beim kauf eigentlich gleich abbestellen oder?


----------



## Metalic (1. Oktober 2013)

Das Ding wird wirklich geil. Der Drehmomentverlauf wird das wirklich Interessante sein! Sollte aber wirklich nur von Leuten mit Erfahrung gefahren werden sonst kann das fix ins Auge gehen


----------



## hendrosch (1. Oktober 2013)

Das beste sind wohl 100Nm bei nur 2500U/1 und nem Gewicht von nur 190Kg. Bei dem Teil darf man aber wirklich nicht nach dem Verbrauch etc. gugen das ist en reines Spaßbike.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Oktober 2013)

die kiste ist echt geil, 180 PS bei nem 2 Zylinder


----------



## moe (2. Oktober 2013)

Das ist echt der Gerät.
Wenn ich da drauf gesessen bin, will ich nie wieder was anderes fahren.


----------



## mülla1 (2. Oktober 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> So jetzt mal wieder etwas fröhliches. KTM hat sein neues Biest enthüllt und es sieht richtig böse aus.
> 
> KTM 1290 SUPER DUKE R


 
Direkt mal beim ktm Händler anrufen und ne Probefahrt einstielen  das wird ein spass.. Auch wenn ich einen Heiden Respekt vor den Leistungsdaten hab.. 
Aber ich bin auch mit der "kleinen" superduke klargekommen


----------



## Metalic (2. Oktober 2013)

ICh sag ja, wenn das Ding wirklich so abgeht wie die Daten angeben sind, kommen viele mit der Power eh nicht klar. Zum Glück stecken die ganzen elektronischen Helferlein mit drin 
Mir würde die 990er als Zweitmopped ja reichen. Die 390er wäre auch okay


----------



## >ExX< (2. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn alles an elektronikkram da drin?


----------



## Metalic (2. Oktober 2013)

Weiß ich gar nciht genau, aber bei KTM rechne ich stark mit ABS und Antischlupf. 
Wobei jetzt kommen doch auch die ersten Moppeds mit Motorrad-ESP heraus. Bald braucht man gar keine Erfahrung mehr und dreht einfach am Hahn. Die Helfer werden das schon richten 

Edit: Erstmal schlau machen jetzt...


----------



## the.hai (2. Oktober 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Weiß ich gar nciht genau, aber bei KTM rechne ich stark mit ABS und Antischlupf.
> Wobei jetzt kommen doch auch die ersten Moppeds mit Motorrad-ESP heraus. Bald braucht man gar keine Erfahrung mehr und dreht einfach am Hahn. Die Helfer werden das schon richten
> 
> Edit: Erstmal schlau machen jetzt...


 
Also ABS gehört für mich einfach dazu, sobald man das Mopped als Transportmittel benutzt. Denn da fährt man nicht immer nur bei tollem Wetter ne ausgewählte Strecke und hat den Kopf frei, bzw ist voll konzentriert.

Gerade letzte Woche hat mich das ABS ja wiedermal gerettet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/154384-mopped-fahrer-thread-393.html#post5669817


ASR kann natürlich Sinn machen, bei wirklich rutschiger Strasse. Allerdings sollte jeder Motorradfahrer, der sich nen >100PS Hobel zulegt soviel Erfahrung haben, dass er es nicht braucht.


Was sagt ihr zum Thema Integral-Bremse? Hat euer Mopped eine?



> Bei Hondas Combined ABS handelt es sich um eine Kombibremse, die   besonders fortschrittlich und bedienungsfreundlich ausgelegt ist. Wird   der Fußbremshebel betätigt, werden Vorder- und Hinterrad gleichzeitig   verzögert. Über den Handbremshebel wird ausschließlich die   Vorderradbremse aktiviert. Der ABS-Blockierschutz wirkt zuverlässig und   sicher an beiden Rädern, selbst wenn die volle Bremsverzögerung   abgerufen wird. Das ABS schützt bei Geradeausfahrt vor ungewolltem   Überbremsen der Räder bei Verzögerungen im Grenzbereich oder auf glattem   Untergrund.


----------



## DOcean (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab da Honda ein Combined ABS, hätte aber lieber die BMW Version...

Die macht folgendes wenn du vorne bremst -> hinten + vorne ziehen an
wenn du hinten bremst -> nur hinten bremst

das hat den großen Vorteil das man bei langsamer Fahrt mit der hinten Bremse die Kiste stabil halten kann...

EDIT:
ich fahre nur ksiten mit ABS PUNKT


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Oktober 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum Thema Integral-Bremse? Hat euer Mopped eine?


Mir gefällts (bei der CB600f, PC41), da ich sehr viel (sicher zuviel) mit der Hinterradbremse arbeite und das ABS meiner Erna wirklich sehr (schön) früh anspricht, mich aber auch desöfteren schon erschreckt hat. 
Ohne ABS fahr ich definitv nicht.... ohne wäre die Nase meiner 6f bestimmt schon platt...


----------



## the.hai (2. Oktober 2013)

DOcean schrieb:


> Die macht folgendes wenn du vorne bremst -> hinten + vorne ziehen an
> wenn du hinten bremst -> nur hinten bremst


 
genau andersrum ist es der Fall, fussbremse bremst hinten voll udn vorne ein bsichen, handbremse bremst nur vorne.

einfach zu merken, da sonst nie ein burnout möglich wäre


----------



## Metalic (2. Oktober 2013)

TC bei Maschinen über 100PS sind schon wirklich gut. Bekannter fährt die 2012er R1 mit 180Ps und er will nicht mehr ohne TC fahren. 

Persönlich finde ich TC und ABS wirklich hilfreich beim Motorrad. Nur wenn ich jetzt lese, dass die ersten ESP Systeme kommen... Die Leute können doch gar nicht mehr richtig fahren wenn ihnen diese ganzen Systeme ständig den Arsch retten und man merkt es nicht einmal.


----------



## mülla1 (2. Oktober 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Weiß ich gar nciht genau, aber bei KTM rechne ich stark mit ABS und Antischlupf.
> Wobei jetzt kommen doch auch die ersten Moppeds mit Motorrad-ESP heraus. Bald braucht man gar keine Erfahrung mehr und dreht einfach am Hahn. Die Helfer werden das schon richten
> 
> Edit: Erstmal schlau machen jetzt...


 
Die neue duke kommt mit:

- ride by wire von keihin 
- sport Abs von Bosch das auch bei voller schläglage noch funktioniert 
- traction control mit vier unterschiedlichen fahrmodi (glaube es war regen, normal, sport und supermoto) 
- anti hopping Kupplung (bei so einem gross Volumigen motor auch dringend notwendig ist) 
- brembo radialbremsen vorn, hinten fest montierte zwei Kolben Sättel (können auch schwimmend sein hab das gerade nicht mehr auf dem schirm) 

Aber was ich mit am geilsten finde.. Das ist zwar nicht sicherheitstechnisches, aber das wäre für mich die EINARMSCHWINGE 

Die macht richtig was her 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch im Lotto gewinnen und das teil kommt mir in die Garage  

7,4s von 0 auf 200  und das mit einem naked bike.. Krank... Aber geil


----------



## >ExX< (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt noch nie ein motorrad gefahren das eine integralbremse hat, aber ich wollte es denke ich mal eher nicht haben wollen, weil ich das lieber selbst "in die hand nehme"


----------



## STSLeon (2. Oktober 2013)

Auf der Honda Seite steht es ein anders:

Handbremshebel = Vorne + Hinten
Fußbremse = Vorne + Hinten aber anders dosiert. 

Ich mag das System eigentlich sehr gerne. Gibt ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man voll in die Eisen steigen kann. War bei mir aber auch ein KO Kriterium beim Kauf. Hat auch einwandfrei im Sicherheitstraining funktioniert.


----------



## T-Drive (3. Oktober 2013)

Meine erste Guzzi bremste mit dem Fußhebel hinten und rechte Scheibe vorne, der Handhebel die linke Scheibe vorne. Da hatte man sich sehr schnell dran gewöhnt und in Schräglage bremsen war traumhaft, weil sie gleichmäßig in die Federn ging. Nach über 10 Jahren brauchte ich ne ganze Weile zum Umgewöhnen an die "normale" Bremse der Duc und der Triple, also die hintere Scheibe wohl dosiert einzusetzen  und hauptsächlich mit der Hand zu bremsen.


----------



## hendrosch (3. Oktober 2013)

Das wär für mich andersherum ne ganzschöne umgwöhnung ich Bremse während der Fahrt eigentlich ausschließlich Vorne. Die Honda von meinem Vater hat aber auch sone 
Kombi-Fußbremse, da bremst die Handbremse vorne mit 2 Kolben und die Fußbremse mit beiden Hinten und noch einem vorne.


----------



## mülla1 (8. Oktober 2013)

mensch schon fast ne woche nichts mehr los hier ?!  wie kommt das? verfallen schon alle in die winterdepression?


----------



## Metalic (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin gestern noch gefahren. Die Temperaturen steigen ja langsam.  Aber hier auf dem Land sind die Straßen teilweise echt dreckig.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich bekomm jetzt schon nen rappel wenn ende oktober ist und meine kmx noch nicht laufen sollte 

Bin gestern auch nochmal 180 km gefahren, bin ja eh auf mein bike angewiesen weil auto kaputt.
Für die kmx brauch ich noch nen neuen vergaser, tank, tachowelle und ständerschalter.
Ich hoffe die auslasssteuerung ist nicht hinüber. Dreht immer nur bis maximal 6k rpm. Vergaser schon ausgetauscht. Woran kanns liegen?


----------



## Metalic (8. Oktober 2013)

Luftfilter, Ansaugstutzen sauber/frei? Zieht sie Fremdluft?


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2013)

Also zuerst ist sie immer richtig schlecht bis gar nicht angesprungen.
Wenn se dann lief war immer nach exakt gleich langer strecke ende, also hat wohl kein sprit bekommen.
Und ich hatte den zylinder mal abgehabt um zu gucken wie der kolben aussieht.
Und seitdem dreht die nichtmehr hoch.
Beim kumpel öffnet die auslasssteuerung ab 7,500 rpm.


Also ansaugstutzen/luftfilter sind frei, könnte sein dass der vergaser irgendwie falschluft zieht, aber wie teste ich das richtig?
Hab gehört bremsenreiniger auf den vergaser sprühen.
Soll ich mal versuchen den "deckel" wo der schwimmer drin ist abzudichten?


----------



## hendrosch (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn sie bis 6k dreht und de ALS bei 7,5 aufgehen sollte kanns das ja nicht sein.
Stottert die irgendwie?
Falschluft testen einfach großflächig Bremsenreiniger rumsprühen solange du nicht in den Luffi sprüst sollte nix passieren.  
Wenns se nicht hoch dreht bzw. die Leistung zu gering ist, stimmt entweder was mit der Sprit/Luftversorgung nicht oder der Auspuff ist zu.
Dreht se im Stand höher? 
Du sagst sie geht nach ner gewissen Zeit während der Fahrt aus? Das bedeutet der Spritstand im Vergaser stimmt nicht. Entweder Tank/Spritfilter etc. zu einfach Schlauch vom Vergaser ab und Sprithahn aufdrehen dann sieht man ja wie viel kommt oder Schwimmer falsch eingestellt. 
Der Vergaser hat sicher auch nen Filter --> saubermachen und generell den Vergaser mit Druckluft reinigen.   

Wenn die Dichtung von der Schwimmerkammer undicht ist kommt da nur Ein bisschen Sprit raus, der Funktion sollte es nicht Schaden.  Wenn die ziemlich schlagartig aufhört weiter zudrehen könnte es auch an ner 80er CDi oder sowas liegen.


Sorry für Rechtschreibfehler und Formatierung bin am Handy.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2013)

Sprit kommt auf jeden fall ausm tank, filter sind alle sauber. Hab den schwimmer exakt so eingestellt wie bei dem vergaser von meinem kumpel.

Ausserdem dreht die auch extrem träge hoch und auch nur bis 6 halt.

Aber habe den krümmer vor kurzem mit benzin ausgebrannt. Vllt liegts daran. Wie soll ich den denn sonst ausbrennen?
Während der fahrt kommt se nichmal auf 6k nur im stand


----------



## hendrosch (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du eh 2 stück hast einfach ma Teil für teil zum gegen testen tauschen. Falls eine nen gedrosselten Krümmer oä. hat Umbedüsen nicht vergessen.


----------



## T-Drive (8. Oktober 2013)

Zündfunke OK ? Zündzeitpunkt OK ? Ölpumpe OK ? oder fährst du Fertichmischung ?

Optimale Gemischeinstellungen


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2013)

Ölpumpe hab ich schon runtergestellt aber qualmt immernoch etwas.
Zündkerze ist dunkelbraun, zündzeitpunkt kann ich leider nicht bestimmen.
Zündfunke ist ok.
Fahre aber kein fertiggemisch.
Also sprit ganz normal in tank und öl per ölpumpe.

Vergaser kann ich leider nicht mehr umtesten weil mein kollege sograd fährt, machen gerade kettenkit drauf


----------



## T-Drive (8. Oktober 2013)

Neue Kopf und Fuss Dichtungen hast du aber eingebaut als du den Zyli runter hattest ?

Neue Kolbenringe wären bei der Gelegenheit auch zu überlegen gewesenmachen gute Kompression


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ne 125er kmx zum bären 

Natürlich hab ich keine kolbenringe/dichtungen getauscht


----------



## computertod (8. Oktober 2013)

meine Dicke steht aktuell auch zerlegt in der Werkstatt, bekommt hinten einen neuen Reifen und wenn das eh schon zerlegt ist kommt gleich noch ein neues Kettenkit rauf und heute hab ich noch das Thermostat ausgebaut, das hat etwas gesifft...


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2013)

Also habe eben mal die Abgassteuerung getestet und habe den Schieber manuell von hand reingedrückt und vollgas gegeben.
Bringt auch nichts.
Vergaser kanns auch nicht sein, ich denke mal es ist Zündspule oder die CDI


----------



## hendrosch (8. Oktober 2013)

Um Leistung zu haben muss der Schieber raus. 
Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen kleinerer Auslass bzw. Der ist nach oben verengt und bei hohen nachboben höher.

Andere Fehlerquellen können sein:
verschmutze Kaputte Zündkerze (falsche?)
falsche Bedüsung
Drosseln (Auspuffblende im Krümmerflansch)
verschmutze(r) Auspuff/Vergaser(Düsen etc.)/Luftfilter
kapputte Membrane kosten auch verdammt viel Leistung
ne total verstellte Zünduing kanns auch sein (zum Checken bracuht man en Stroboskop)

Ein paar Details wie der Motor so läuft (stottern oä.) wären praktisch, vielleicht ein Bild von der Zündkerze um viel zu Fett auszuschließen.

Aso 2 Takter raucht immer das ist normal. Beim starten muss so viel raus kommen das du denkst du bist in nem Horror Film an nem Moor. (besser zu viel als zu wenig wirklich Leistung geht erst verloren wenn du en Verhältnis von 1:10 oder so hast und dann läuft das Öl aus dem Auspuff und zwar richtig)


----------



## >ExX< (9. Oktober 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Um Leistung zu haben muss der Schieber raus.
> Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen kleinerer Auslass bzw. Der ist nach oben verengt und bei hohen nachboben höher.
> 
> Andere Fehlerquellen können sein:
> ...



Also bei niedrigen drehzahlen ist das loch von der abgassteuerung auf sodass er erst in so nen o reindrückt.
Und bei hohen drehzahlen geht das ding zu und schickt alle Abgase durch den Krümmer.

Zündkerze habe ich schon gesäubert und mehrere verschiedene versucht.

Düse ist die 102,5. Also standart.

Auspuffblende im krümmerflansch ist auch schon raus.

Vergaser sowie luftfilter sind frei, bei krümmer und auspuff bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.

Membrane ist auch noch in ordnung
Also zündzeitpunkt kann ich nicht kontrollieren?
Wird  das über die cdi gemacht oder über nen Polrad?
Zündkerze ist schon ziemlich dunkel, habe auch schon am vergaser den nadelclip umgestellt.
Stottern tut die soweit eig nicht, und das ding qualmt schon ordentlich.
Inner garage anmachen und laufen lassen kommt da nicht so gut


----------



## T-Drive (9. Oktober 2013)

Dass man eine Kopfdichtung 2x verwenden kann ist mir neu. Haste Fettaugen im Kühlerwasser ? Der ordentliche Qualm kann genauso vom Kühlwasser sein.
Weißer Qualm - Wasser
Bläulicher Qualm - Öl

Aber was red ich, das weißt ja alles selber

Zündzeitpunkt kannst du kontrollieren wenn du am Polrad die Markierungen hast  von OT und der Gradzahlmarke des ZZP.
Ein 12v Prüflämple ans Zündkabel und auf Masse. Ins Zündkerzenloch ein Strohalm o.ä. Wenn du am Polrad drehst siehst du wann der Halm am weitesten raussteht, dann müsste die Marke am Polrad auf OT stehen. Wenn das stimmt, dann muss kurz vorher, also bei der ZZP-Marke, das Lämpchen angehn. Dann stimmt die Grundeinstellung den Rest, drehzahlabhängige Zündverstellung, macht die cdi.


----------



## hendrosch (9. Oktober 2013)

Das hängt auch von der Kopfdichtung ab. 
Aber bei so ner 125er kann man das ma machen. 
Kompression müsstest du mal checken wenn du kein Messgerät hast scalt ma in den ersten da sollte das Hinterrad auf jeden Fall blockieren bei einer schicher kurz übersetzten Enduro bestimmt auch im 2ten dazu fehlen mir aber die Praxiserfahrungen. 

Was ist es eigentlich genau dann muss ich mir die ALS etc. mal genau anschauen normal verkleinert/vergrößert die nur den Auslass. (Bei Aprilia, Suzuki und Yamaha z.B.) Habs selber gefunden ne KMX 125 also Kawasaki?

Rauchen muss die schon ganz gut, ein Kumpel hatte ne EXC125 (gut nochma en anderes Kaliber) die hatten wir mit dem Auspuff 1m aus der Garage geschoben und 1 min an man hat nix mehr Gesehn und Kopfschmerzen vom ganzen CO bekommen  (Gemischsschmierung 1:60)

Auch meine RS 125 raucht ganz gut zumindest im Stand wenn man gas gibt. 
Solange der Rauch nicht weiß ist oder nach verbranntem Getriebeöl riecht ist alles in Ordnung.

Bei der Auslasssteuerung weis ich nicht in welcher Stellung diese Betätigungsstange ist, aber wenn man in den Auslass gugt wenn der Krümmer ab ist, sieht man links und rechts die Kanäle die müssen bei hohen Drehzahlen offen sein.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja ist ne Kawasaki KMX 125B Baujahr 2001.

Ist auf jeden fall bläulicher Qualm und davon nicht zu wenig 

Das mit der Kopfdichtung hatte ich auch schonmal gedacht dass die hinüber ist. Habe auch in dem Ausgleichbehälter etwas schmierigen grauen Zeugs drin, denke mal stark dass das Öl ist 
Aber das mit dem Polrad kann ich mal nachgucken und ich werde heute nachmittag mal nen foto machen von der ALS.


----------



## hendrosch (9. Oktober 2013)

Die ALS ist hier aber auch um einiges komplizierter. Aber im Grunde öffnen die Beiden Stangen in den Nebenauslässen diese bei hohen und schließen sie bei niedriegen.
Die Kammer in die das Abgas bei niedrigen geleitet wird ist glaube ich eher unwichtig. DIe Nebenauslässe sietzen im Zylinder halt höher als der normale und verkürzen die Steuerzeit dann um höhere Drehzahlen zu erreichen.

Blauer Rauch ist normal. Getriebeöl riecht man dann doch deutlich.
Um den Zündzeitpunkt zu messen musst du mit nem Stroboskop das bei jedem Zündfunken blinkt das Polrad anblitzen. Dann müssen die Makierungen über einadner sein, falls keine da sind musst du den OT messen und nach Anleitung die Makierungen machen.
Also 10,5° bei 1300 bzw. 26,5° bei 3000 vor OT.


----------



## T-Drive (9. Oktober 2013)

Das Strobo brauchst du nur um die Zündverstellung zu kontrollieren. Die Grundeinstellung wird mit der Prüflampe gemacht. 

Grauer oder weißer Schlamm im Ausgleichsbehälter ist Öl-Wasser Emulsion.



> Blauer Rauch ist normal. Getriebeöl riecht man dann doch deutlich.



Getriebeöl darf sie keinesfalls verbrennen, sonst hast du ein größeres Problem.hendrosch meint sicher Zweitaktöl


----------



## hendrosch (9. Oktober 2013)

Noch besser die Zündung von der KMX ist wie die an meienr RS gar nicht einstellbar.

Nein ich meinte Getriebeöl denn das kann Kupplungseitig durch den Simmering in den Sprit geraten und mit verbrannt werden.
Und das riecht man dann zusätlich zum Zweitaktöl, das anders bzw. nicht so schlimm Stinkt deutlich.

Ich meinte das er den Fehler dann auch ausschließen kann.


----------



## T-Drive (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich kenn mich bei den 125ern zwar nicht so gut aus, aber über den Simmering an den Kurbelwellenlagern kommt das Getriebeöl ins Kurbelgehäuse und so zur Verbrennung.

Aber wenn Emulsion im KWBehälter ist, deutet ja alles auf die KD hin.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2013)

Bin leider gestern nicht dazu gekommen nen bild von der ALS zu machen.
Habe mir aber gestern direkt nen dichtkit gekauft.
Ist das eigentlich normal dass 2 kolbenringe mal eben 30€ kosten?


----------



## moe (10. Oktober 2013)

Fahrt ihr noch?
Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass mein kleiner Ausritt gestern der letzte mit der Bandit für dieses Jahr war....


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin derzeit dazu gezwungen mit der maschine zu fahren.
Aber es ist schon ziemlich kalt ^^


----------



## moe (10. Oktober 2013)

Als ich heute Moregn aufgestanden bin, waren draußen 12°, jetzts sinds noch 4°.


----------



## T-Drive (10. Oktober 2013)

Hab momentan sowieso keine Zeit, aber das Wetter ist schon miserabel.


----------



## hendrosch (10. Oktober 2013)

Also bei dem Regen andauernd fahr ich nich die Temperatur ist aber noch recht erträglich.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2013)

man konnte eben auf jeden fall sehr deutlich den atem in der luft erkennen.

hände wurden ziemlich kalt


----------



## hendrosch (10. Oktober 2013)

Bei uns sind >8C das ist wie ich finde wenn man die richtige Kleidung hat genug.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Oktober 2013)

So habe jetzt alle dichtungen erneuert bis auf die getriebedichtung. 
Und dreht immernoch nicht über 6
Kaufe mir jetzt bald neue zündspule und vergaser.

Und heute bei 8 oder 9 grad ne kleine tour gemacht.
Das gab ziemlich kalte finger und das pinlock visier mach ich auch mal dran.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Oktober 2013)

Der Herbst kommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mülla1 (13. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöne Fotos


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2013)

Was meint ihr ist besser zu fahren
Eine Aprilia SXV 550 2 Zylinder mit offen 75 PS
Oder 
KTM SMC R 690 Ein Zylinder 67 PS.

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen


----------



## mülla1 (14. Oktober 2013)

KTM KTM KTM


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2013)

Warum? 

Dreht KTM schneller hoch oder warum meinst du?


----------



## mülla1 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ne ist ne einzylinder. Da brauchste nicht so hohe Drehzahlen und es geht ab  ich denke mal vom Fahrspaß her wirst du mit der KTM besser bedient sein.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2013)

Meinst du man kann so ein ding problemlos gebraucht mit wenigen kilometern kaufen oder doch besser neu?

Ich denke ich kaufe mir so ein ding eh nicht bevor ich offen fahren darf.
Das wäre dann nächstes jahr 25. Oktober, und vorm winter eh nicht.
Also Anfang 2015, aber da werde ich Schüler sein -.- 

Ich will Supermoto 

Dann muss ich wohl erstmal meine 125 er auf SM umbauen


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Oktober 2013)

Die Aprilia bekommts du offen nicht zugelassen und hat einen ungleich höheren Wartungsaufwand.
Ich find die deshalb geiler als die KTM.
Wenns mit Zulassung sein soll, führt kein Weg an der SMC R vorbei.
Der Preis einer gebrauchten mit wenig km liegt fast auf Neupreisniveau, da die sehr wertstabil sind.
Deswegen eher neu kaufen.
Ab 2014 soll dann auch die Doppelzündung der Duke drin sein und ABS.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2013)

Dann nehm ich denk ich mal eher die KTM.
Weil nicht so wartungsintensiv. Die aprilia wäre schon geil aber die paar ps merkt man bestimmt nicht so.
Kann man denn bei den neuen SMC R dann das ABS auch wieder deaktivieren?

Edit: die aprilia würde dann eh als 20 ps angemeldet und dann als 75 PS gefahren werden


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann, einfach mal Probe fahren...
Dann merkst du dich sofort, welche dir eher liegt. 

Joar der Herbst kam jetzt super schnell....
Gestern wurden die wenigen Sonnenstrahlen nochnal zum Putzen genutzt.
Außerdem ist die Soziusgriffabdeckung endlich bestellt. Hurra!


----------



## hendrosch (14. Oktober 2013)

Uhh so ordentlich putzen müsste ich meine auch mal. 
Momentan sieht die echt schlimm aus. 
Aber ich hoffe im Moment ja noch ein bisschen fahren zu können. Eigentlich will ich noch nicht mit dem Bus in die Schule fahren


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich weine auch schon innerlich dass die saison in 2 wochen vorbei ist.

Vorderreifen muss gewechselt werden, ist an den seiten schon an der TWI Marke.
Umd zim Tüv muss die auch noch.
Vllt mach ich das erst im märz.


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich müsst meine auch mal putzen, oh Moment, vermutlich Totalschaden...
So kann man natürlich auch ne Saison beenden


----------



## hendrosch (14. Oktober 2013)

Was hast du getan?
Als ich das erste Bild geshen hatte dachte ich wieso totalschaden da fehlt doch nur die Lampenmaske, aber die Felge auf dem zweiten Bild?!?!

Die SMC 690R ist ein nettes Gerät, ist ein schöner Kompromiss zwischen den nicht Alltagstauglichen Wettbewerbsmaschienen und dem Alltagstauglichen Motor und Wartungsintervallen der Duke.
Obwohl man zu z.B. der 450er sicher einiges einbüßt, aber eine komplette Motorrevison nach ~100 ist nicht grade Alltagstauglich.

Die 690er macht aber mit A2 bestimmt auch jede Menge Spaß da du das Leistungsgewicht komplett aussöpfst und damit zu anderen gedrosselten Maschienen mit mehr Leistung trotzdem gut unterwegs bist.
Ne Sumo ist ja auch nochmal was ganz anderes von Spaßfaktor.
Die drosselung ist ja nur eine andere Software und deshlab wahrscheinlich relativ bezahlbar.


----------



## mülla1 (14. Oktober 2013)

Naja bezahlbar ist was anderes. Die KTM Händler lassen sich das auch fürstlich bezahlen wenn nur ne andere Software draufgespielt wird :p 
Zumindest wenn es um offizielle entdrosselungen geht.. Mit meiner KTM kann ich das zum Glück mittlerweile selbst machen :p


----------



## PrincePaul (14. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab ja seit 2 Wochen auch ne KTM und bei mir war auch die gleiche Frage neu kaufen oder gebraucht mit wenig km ... aber da sach ich ganz klar wie meine Vorredner auch NEU KAUFEN
Denn bei meiner Duke jetzt haste ungefähr einen Wertverfall von ca. 1k € bei ca. 1k km auf der Uhr wie z.B. bei Vorführern etc. da man ja aber nie weiß wie die Leute damit umgehen und gerade bei Vorführmaschinen eh fahren wie die bekloppten kam für mich nur der Neukauf in frage. 

Bei privatleuten die ihre maschine schon nach 1k km verkaufen wäre ich dann sogar nochmal ganz besonders vorsichtig.


Aber Spaß macht die ohne Ende ist ne 690er aber gedrosselt und aktuell, weil noch beim Einfahren darf ich nur bis 6000 drehen jedoch kann ich trotzdem an allen dran bleiben - zwar nicht überholen aber dranbleiben reicht mir fürs erste und sind ja auch nur 1000km dannach geht die lutzi richtig ab

Bezüglich kosten fürs drosseln kann ich aber nix sagen, das war bei mir jetzt inklu, werdes erst in knapp 2 Jahren sehen. Zumindest wenn ich den offenen Führerschein dann gemacht habe bzw. mein Anwalt es hinbekommt das ich doch den alten bekomme.... noch kann ich hoffen xD


Edit:

Die 1000km müssen diesen Monat übrigends noch gefahren werden xD
dann kann es gleich mit frischer inspektion in die neue Saison starten

Aktuell steht sie aber 150km entfernt von mir inner Garage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich ist das Wetter am We wieder so gut wie gestern


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab innerorts nen Getränkelaster überholt, der dann auf einmal nach links abgebogen ist und auch erst dann den Blinker gesetzt hat.
Ich bin ausgewichen, allerdings zu weit nach links.
Als erstes bin ich auf einen min. 10 cm hohen Bordstein gefahren (daher die zerbröselte Felge) und anschließend auf nen Betonpfeiler.
Am Motorrad ist praktisch alles was vorne beweglich im Rahmen hängt (also ab der Gabelbrücke) verbogen oder zerdellert.
Ich gehe von einem Totalschaden aus, der Gutachter muss das noch bestätigen.
Ganze 3800 km hab ich dann dieses Jahr mit der Maschine geschafft^^
Körperliche Schäden sind Unterarmfraktur und Milzruptur mit anschließender Splenektomie.
Sprich, die Milz wurde rausoperiert.
Alles in allem hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt, mit 40 km/h ne Betonwand küssen kann auch anders ausgehen.
Naja, wenigstens kann ich jetzt wieder nach nem neuen Motorrad schauen 

Also Leute, passt auf. Sowas passiert echt schneller als man denken kann.

Zu dem softwaremäßigen Entdrosseln kann ich nur sagen, dass es von Händler zu Händler unterschiedlich ist.
Aber das Eintragen kostet schon etwas, deswegen glaube ich, dass es preislich kaum ein Unterschied zwischen Drosseln per Software und per Gasanschlag ala Alphatech gibt.
Ob dann spätere Mappingänderungen was kosten, kommt auf den Händler drauf an.


----------



## moe (14. Oktober 2013)

Im Ort überholen hab ich mir auch abgewöhnt, nachdem ich zwei latent hektische Ausweichmanöver hinter mir hatte. 


Mit meiner XT gehts weiter. Ich hab ne recht gute Quelle für Teile gefunden, die Bestellung bei Kedo is auch raus und die Reifenfrage is geklärt. Hoffentlich kommt die gute diesen Monat noch zum Tüv.


----------



## Metalic (14. Oktober 2013)

Jo so ein scheiß Unfall ist schneller da als man denkt. Wir hatten vor drei Wochen ja den Fall. Kumpel fuhr 50m vor mir als Opa ihm bei Tempo ~90 die Vorfahrt nahm. Ich erwisch mich immernoch dabei abzubremsen wenn Autos auf die Hauptstraße wollen auf der ich gerade bin. Man weiß ja nie was da für Affen am Steuer sitzen.

Aber im Ort überhole ich auch nicht, es sei denn der Trecker knattert da mit 20 Sachen vor mir her. Bist du eigentlich Schuld? Oder beide ne Teilschuld?

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Saison ist eh bald rum


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Oktober 2013)

Danke 

Ich trage wahrscheinlich die Hauptschuld, da Überholen bei unklarer Verkehrslage.
Der andere bekommt vllt. 20% Teilschuld (was langt, um immerhin meine zerschnittene Kombi/ Helm usw. und die 500€ Selbstbeteiligung wieder reinzuholen).
Der Laster ist mit keinen 30 km/h vor mir rumgerödelt, im nachhinein ists klar wieso: er wollte ja abbiegen...
Morgens um 7 Uhr, 20 min, nachdem man aufgestanden ist, sollte man das Überholen sowieso erstmal lassen

Ich sag mal so, dadurch, dass es wohl meine Hauptschuld war, kann ich es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, weiter Motorrad zu fahren.
Den ICH bin schuld, also muss ICH das nächste mal mehr auf passen und vorsichtiger fahren.

Wenn jetzt der andere am meisten Schuld wäre, dann kann ich an meiner Fahrweise gar nix andern, man lebt immer mit der Angst, wieder übersehen zu werden.
So bei meinem Dad geschehen. Fährt ihm ein junger Fahrer um BMW vom Dad im Stand hinten rein.
Ergebnis war, dass er das Motorrad verkauft hat und das Hobby an den Nagel gehängt hat.


----------



## the.hai (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich persönlich hatte ja auch schon zwei unfälle, beides mal klare vorfahrt auf hauptstrasse genommen worden.

nach dem ersten unfall musste ich mich echt wieder aufrappeln zum fahren.... jedesmal bei ner kreuzung abgebremst, auch wenn ich vorfahrt hatte. is ein schweres los mit dem vertrauen auf andere, gerade wenn es mehrmals schief ging 

ich wünsche dir eine gute genesung schelmiii!!!


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2013)

gute Besserung!

und komm schnell wieder aufs Bike


----------



## hendrosch (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab an Kreuzungen auch immer schiss weil ich nicht weis was sie machen. 
Dann hab ich immer die Hand an der Bremse und mach häufig langsamer. 
Ist echt ein Problem das man nichtmal ein Mindestmaß an Rücksicht und Mitdenken der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer erwarten kann. 

Es fängt ja schon mit dem Blinken an. 
Nie wird geblinkt. Meistens ist es wirklich unnötig, aber manchmal nerft es einfach nur z.B. Im Kreisel und häufig ists einfach gefährlich wie in deinem Fall. Die Menschen unterscheiden dann einfach nicht. Dann lieber immer Blinken.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2013)

Inner Stadt bin ich eig zu 95% bremsbereit, also hab eig fast immer meine Hand am Bremshebel, aber an Kreuzungen zieh ich so durch, da mach ich nicht vorsichtig


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Oktober 2013)

Danke euch beiden 
Durch Ortschaften werd ich ganz sicher nur noch bremsbereit und absolut passiv und vorrausschauend fahren.
Aber erstmal Gesund werden und die Kohle sicher wieder zurückbekommen.
Und dann gemütlich en Bike auswählen.


----------



## moe (15. Oktober 2013)

N neues? So verbeult sieht die KTM doch gar nicht aus.
Oder ist der Rahmen hin?


----------



## T-Drive (15. Oktober 2013)

Von mir auch gute Genesung Schelmiii.

Das Vertrauen in andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, habe ich mir nach eigenen (genügenden) Erfahrungen und der Vorfahrtnahme auf der Landstrasse, mit tödlichem Ausgang für meinen engsten Freund, grundlegend abgewöhnt.

Kann ich nur jedem raten der Motorrad fährt, besser ist das ...


----------



## Murdoch (15. Oktober 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Von mir auch gute Genesung Schelmiii.
> 
> Das Vertrauen in andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, habe ich mir nach eigenen (genügenden) Erfahrungen und der Vorfahrtnahme auf der Landstrasse, mit tödlichem Ausgang für meinen engsten Freund, grundlegend abgewöhnt.
> 
> Kann ich nur jedem raten der Motorrad fährt, besser ist das ...


 
Sollte man nie, weder zu Fuß, Fahrrad, Auto, Einrad oder schubkarre.


----------



## T-Drive (15. Oktober 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Sollte man nie, weder zu Fuß, Fahrrad, Auto, Einrad oder schubkarre.



Hast natürlich recht,  wollte es eigentlich nicht aufs Moped fahren beschränken


----------



## Schelmiii (15. Oktober 2013)

Danke T-Drive.

Als ich das Motorrad das erste mal gesehen hab, habe ich auch gedacht, dass sich das doch leicht beheben lässt.
Allerdings kann man vorne praktisch alles in die Tonne treten.
Bei KTM kann man sehr schön alle Ersatzteilpreise aufrufen.
Da komm ich dann auf folgende Liste:
- Bremsscheibe 250€
- Bremsblock 250€
- Komplettes Gabelsystem 1500€
- Felge 600€
- Tacho 250€
- Frontmaske mit Licht 500€
- Spiegel 20€
- Blinker 20€
- Vorderradfender 20€
- Lenkeraufnahme 50€

Dann kommt nochmal ein fetter Batzen dazu, weil man bei so einem Unfall die Gabelbrücken tauschen soll, auch wenn meine Lenkanschläge nicht gebrochen sind: 500€

Und im Fall der Fälle würde ein neuer Rahmen 1500€ kosten.

Das heißt, reine Materialkosten ohne Montage und Rahmen sind schonmal 3960€.
Und das ist nur das, was mit gerade so einfällt.
Ich weiß nicht genau, was Montage kostet, sagen wir mal 1000€, dann sind wir bei 5000€.
Das könnte dann grade so kein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden sein.
Ich hab die Maschine anfang des Jahres für 6750€ gekauft.
Aber sobald der Rahmen was hat, ist es ein Totalschaden.

Der Gutachter wirds klären


----------



## T-Drive (15. Oktober 2013)

Für die Rahmenvermessung kann ich dir ++ ALFRED ONEGIN ++empfehlen, leisten sehr gute Arbeit. Die Gabelholme würd ich auch vermessen lassen. Wenn du den Bordstein im 90° Winkel "überquert" hast könntest du Glück haben. Den Bremssattel auch prüfen lassen ob er wirklich was abbekommen hat.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Oktober 2013)

Bist du denn mit dem lkw kollidiert oder komplett geschafft auszuweichen?


----------



## mülla1 (15. Oktober 2013)

So wie ich das verstanden hab isser zwar ausgewichen aber danach vor ne Mauer oder so gefahren?! Kann das sein?.


----------



## Schelmiii (15. Oktober 2013)

Rahmenvermessung und alles drum und dran überlass ich mal dem Gutachter.
Zahlt schließlich auch die Versicherung.
Die Bremsscheibe ist echt übel verbogen, wenn der Bremssattel nix abbekommen haben sollte, dann würde mich das wundern.

Ich habe es geschafft, komplett auszuweichen und nicht zu kollidieren.
Auf meine Kosten, denn links war die Fahrbahn auch begrenzt mit dem besagten Bordstein und darauf folgendem Betonpfeiler.
Wie genau ich das Ausweichmanöver gefahren bin und wie ich auf den Boden geflogen bin, weiß ich nicht genau.
Zwischen dem Moment, in dem ich gesehen habe, dass der Laster abbiegt und dem Moment, wo ich auf dem Boden kniend meine Schmerzen dem Entstehungsort zuordne, hab ich ein Blackout.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Oktober 2013)

Ist aber auch echt nen pisswetter.
Man kann ja gar nichtmal nen paar meter fahren ohne dass man nass wird.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Oktober 2013)

Für welchen Zeitraum habt ihr denn eigentlich eure Mopeds zugelassen? (ich: 4-10)
Ist bei euch auch in zwei Wochen Schluss oder gehört ihr zu den "harten", die noch durch den November kurven und ab März schon wieder loslegen, sobald der Schnee weg ist?


----------



## Metalic (17. Oktober 2013)

Habe die R1 das ganze Jahr angemeldet.


----------



## hendrosch (17. Oktober 2013)

Meine 125er ist auch das ganze Jahr lang angemeldet für Sage und Schreibe rund 80€. (Versicherung) 
Steuer ist dank so wenig Hubrum ja sowieso total wenig. 
Fahren werd ich so bis zum ersten Frost und dann ein paar Wochen nachem tauen wieder, also dann wenn kein Salz (mehr) auf der Straße ist. Der blanke (hochglanz) Alu Rahmen wirds mir danken.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. Oktober 2013)

Da ich letztes Jahr an heilig Abend gefahren bin bei knapp 20 C°, habe ich es das ganze Jahr angemeldet.
Bei 200€ Vollkasko und 70€ Steuer würden 4 Monate Pause 80€ ausmachen, das kann ich noch verschmerzen.
Zumindest eher, als das es schönes Wetter hat und ich mich dann ärgern muss, dass sie nicht angemeldet is.


----------



## the.hai (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe 3-10, denn im Winter kannste das Fahren in Brandenburg echt vergessen.

Würde ich in Berlin wohnen wäre es vlt anders.

Ich find die Zwangspause aber irgendwie auch gut, kann ich Sachen umbauen, die ich sonst nicht machen würde, bzw. das Motorrad "stillgelegt" wird.

z.B. steht auf meiner To-Do Liste noch ein Umbau der Tachbeleuchtung und da ich dafür alles ausbauen und einschicken muss, wirds ne Weile dauern.


----------



## DOcean (17. Oktober 2013)

bin eben noch ne Runde gefahren, boah was weht das hier...

hab 1-12 angemeldet, würde eh "nur" 4 Monate sparen, das macht dann auch nicht mehr viel aus...


----------



## the.hai (17. Oktober 2013)

DOcean schrieb:


> würde eh "nur" 4 Monate sparen, das macht dann auch nicht mehr viel aus...


 
ich hab VK da machts ne menge aus 

bei haftpflicht würde ich sie auch das ganze jahr laufen lassen, vlt erwischt man ja mal nen guten tag


----------



## moe (17. Oktober 2013)

Meine Bandit läuft Haftpflicht von März bis Oktober, also ist bei mir auch in zwei Wochen Schluss. Vlt bekomm ich die XT ja bis dahin zu den Graukitteln. 
Hab heut den Endtopf soweit entrostet, wies mit ner Drahtbürste ging. Mal sehen, ob der Auspufflack nachm Löcher zu schweißen hält.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Oktober 2013)

Meins geht auch von märz bis oktober.

Und ich bekomme zum verrecken meine kmx nicht ans laufen.
Vllt wirklich mal nach der zündung gucken.
Anner zündspule liegts schonmal nicht


----------



## T-Drive (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr s'ganze Jahr. Saisonkennzeichen oder 2 mal im Jahr Zulassungsstelle käm mich teurer. Hatte im "Winter" auch schon sehr schöne Touren bei Sonnenschein, trockenen Strassen und nahe 20°C  

@ExX
Schon frustrierend wenn man dem Übel nicht auf den Grund kommt. Der Zyli war ja picobello denk ich, keine Riefen in der Lauffläche, Überströmkanäle glatt und sauber. Kompression müsstest du jetzt ja bestens haben. Kann dann eigentlich nur noch Vergaser oder CDI sein. Qualmt sie immer noch so gewalttätig ? Dann würd ich mal die Ölpumpe abklemmen und 1:50 (oder 1:75 ?)Fertigmischung probieren.


----------



## hendrosch (18. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn se total stottert und ums verrecken nicht hochdreht, liegts garantiert an der Vergasereinstellung oder der Zündung.  (Wenn auspuff und Luftfilter frei sind) Zündung kann sich bei der KMX nicht verstellen wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung hab, da musst du glaub ich einfach ne andere CDI testen. 
Mit ner KMX kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus, aber irgendwo steht sicher die richtige Bedüsung.


----------



## hendrosch (19. Oktober 2013)

Heute bei dem Wetter musste ich einfach eine Tour machen.
Bin also zum (großen) Feldberg gefahren zwar nicht sehr weit von mir Weg über Umwege  bin ich dann auf ca. 160km gekommen.
Erstaunlicher weise geht es auch mit 15PS zumindest bei einem so geringen Gewicht gut den Berg hoch.

Da oben war ein Betrieb das glaubt man nicht auf jedem kleinen Fleck stand ein Motorrad.


----------



## Metalic (19. Oktober 2013)

Nächste Woche sollen die Temperaturen hier bei uns wieder ansteigen. Bin ich ja mal gespannt. Gestern noch ne Runde gefahren am Nachmittag, abr sobald die Sonne sich so langsam verabschiedet wird es schon richtig kalt.
Heute erst einmal so eine "Halskrause" bestellt damit es obenrum nicht so kalt ist. Der kalte Fahrtwind zieht immer schön oben in die Lederkombi rein. Da merke ich jetzt noch die Harztour von vor fast einem Monat 

REUSCH Halskrause | Polo-Motorrad Hoffe das Ding taugt was.


----------



## Low (19. Oktober 2013)

Und wieder zwei raser tot. Ein 19 jähriger und ein 23 jähriger aus Jena, glaub der hieß organspederhd auf YouTube.  Haben sich bei uns geloeffelt. Tja, sauerlaender Straßen sind nichts für jeden.


----------



## Heretic (20. Oktober 2013)

Könnte passen : [Cold Day] Second Crash (R.I.P OrganspenderHD) - YouTube (im Kommentar sagt jemand "Orlando wir werden dir irgendwann Folgen")

Ich kenne die strecke. Manchmal muss man sich auch mal zusammenreißen und langsamer fahren... will wohl nicht jeder verstehen.


----------



## STSLeon (20. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich mir das Video ansehe, dann kommt mir das Kotzen. Wenn der Typ auf eine größere Maschine steigt, dann bringt er sich auch um. OrganspenderHD ist wohl in der Kurve die Maschine weggerutscht und er unter ein Auto.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ist aber auch schon fast nen monat her mit Organspender.HD
War der 19 jährige zufällig der Florian Schreiber von dem man auf facebook gelesen hatte?

Der hatte auf jeden fall nen pic von sich und seinem motorrad zur motorrad ecke geschickt was in einem kalender erscheinen wird.

Also zur kmx: hab die jetzt seit nen paar tagen nichtmehr angehabt.
Qualmen tut se aber trotzdem noch wie sau.
Vergaser würde ich mal ausschließen weils mit dem austauschvergaser auch nicht geht, und zündspule funktioniert auch.
Also wie ihr schon sagt zündzeitpunkt sofern man den verändern kann und ne andere CDI


----------



## T-Drive (20. Oktober 2013)

Also die CDI braucht ja einen Wert für den Nullpunkt (OT) von dem aus sie zu rechnen beginnt, und der wird vom Kurbelzapfen an die Grundplatte übertragen, die man leicht um ein paar ° verstellen kann.

Aber die Ölpumpe würd ich auf jeden Fall austesten. Liefert sie zu viel, ist dein Öl/Benzingemisch was für´n Rasenmäher.


----------



## moe (20. Oktober 2013)

Das wars dann wohl mit Saison 2013. 
Mir ist gestern aufm Acker mit ner Cross XT500 die Kette gerissen. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie, bin dann aber vorn über geflogen und auf der linken Schulter gelandet. Ergebniss: Schultergelenksprengung mit zwei von drei abgerissenen Bändern.
Operiert wird frühestens morgen, weil ich ne Überweisung vom Hausarzt brauch.


----------



## Schelmiii (20. Oktober 2013)

Willkommen im Club der vorzeitigen Saisonbeender 
Hört sich böse an, weißt du, wie lange sowas braucht, bis es heilt?
Bzw. heilt des wieder zu 100% ?


----------



## moe (20. Oktober 2013)

Der Arzt in der Notaufnahme meinte gestern 6 Wochen. Kann ich aber noch nicht so ganz glauben.
Mehr weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich wünsche dir gute besserung moe.

Mich hats vor paar wochen auch abgeschmissen, aber ohne ernsthafte schäden.


----------



## Metalic (20. Oktober 2013)

Saison 2013 war echt mies. Bei uns aus dem Club hat es eigentlich zu viele erwischt. Einige kommen leider nie wieder. 

Und das blöde, in den meisten Fällen waren die Jungs weder zu schnell noch waren sie schuld... 
Schlimmste Kombination :Rentner und zierliche Frauen am Steuer von den hochmodernen SUVs. Hauptsache ein großes Auto, die Straße sehen braucht man nicht...


----------



## Murdoch (20. Oktober 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Schlimmste Kombination :Rentner und zierliche Frauen am Steuer von den hochmodernen SUVs. Hauptsache ein großes Auto, die Straße sehen braucht man nicht...


 
Egal wie oft ich auch Autobahn fahre, das sind genau die Patienten die unglaublich schlimme fahrfehler am laufenden Band fabrizieren und dann bin ich gemütlich mit dem Auto unterwegs. :mad:

Ich bin kein Freund von stereotypen, aber es stimmt leider... 99% von den genannten können oder wollen  nicht richtig auto fahren. 

Ich kenne solche auch persönlich ...  Einsicht...  Fehlanzeige.


----------



## moe (20. Oktober 2013)

Danke.
Ich kann auch nicht genau sagen, warum ich abgeflogen bin. Ich bin über nen Graben gesprungen, sauber gelandet und ca. 2 Sekunden nach der Landung bei Vollgas abgeworfen worden.


----------



## T-Drive (20. Oktober 2013)

Bei der Landung richtig tief in die Federn gegangen, oder ?, wenn die Kette zu stramm eingestellt ist, hat sie halt kein Spielraum mehr beim einfedern- und knallt im schlimmsten Fall.

Sorry, natürlich auch von mir alles Gute für die OP und gute Besserung.


----------



## STSLeon (20. Oktober 2013)

Gute Besserung Moe, der Sturz liest wirklich übel. Zumindest hast du die Jahreszeit passend erwischt.


----------



## mülla1 (20. Oktober 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Der Arzt in der Notaufnahme meinte gestern 6 Wochen. Kann ich aber noch nicht so ganz glauben.
> Mehr weiß ich noch nicht.


 
Na da haben wir ja eins gemeinsam:
Wir liegen beide im Krankenhaus 



T-Drive schrieb:


> Bei der Landung richtig tief in die Federn gegangen, oder ?, wenn die Kette zu stramm eingestellt ist, hat sie halt kein Spielraum mehr beim einfedern- und knallt im schlimmsten Fall.
> 
> Sorry, natürlich auch von mir alles Gute für die OP und gute Besserung.


 
Hätte ich auch gesagt... Und wenn die Kette erstmal durch ist kann von "es passiert nichts" Bis hin zum Überschlag Alles passieren.. Hast aber auch ziemliches Pech gehabt muss man sagen..


----------



## moe (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke, das wird schon wieder werden. Bis zur nächsten Saison bin ich wieder fit. 
Ich lieg ja nicht mal im KKH. Ich warte zuhause drauf nen OP-Termin zu kriegen. 
Mülla was hast du denn gemacht?

Zu stark gespannt war die Kette nicht. Die war so eingestellt, dass sie bei vollem Einfedern noch ca. 3cm Spiel hat. Mich wunderts auch dass sie mich erst die 2 Sekunden nach dem Sprung abgeschmissen hat und nicht gleich beim aufkommen. Ich glaube, die Kette hat sich im Antriebsritzel verheddert, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ich hab die Maschine nach dem Sturz nur noch aufgestellt, abgeholt haben die meine Kollegen. So genau betrachtet hab ich das Malheur noch gar nicht.


----------



## mülla1 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ach kommt immer mal wieder vor das ich im Krankenhaus lande. Morbus crohn haut mir immer dazwischen 
Oweia.. Aber trotzdem gute Besserung an dich.. Kommst denn noch unters Messer?


----------



## T-Drive (21. Oktober 2013)

Gute Besserung mülla !

moe,
Also voll eingefedert noch 3cm spiel ist zuviel. Du könntest recht haben dass es am Ritzel ein geheddere gegeben hat, bei soviel Luft schlägt die schon ordentlich Wellen.


----------



## moe (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke. Unters Messer muss ich auf jeden Fall, sind ja zwei Bänder komplett gerissen. Ist mir aber lieber, als nur angerissen. Wird wohl minimalinvasiv gemacht und so verheilt das schneller.
Ich hab nur echt keine Lust, so lange krank geschrieben zu sein und meine Ausbildung nächsts Jahr nicht verkürzen zu können... 
Nja, den SPS-Kurs mitm ersten Lehrjahr kann ich ja trotzdem machen.

@T: Vorher ist die Kette öfter mal runter gesprungen, deswegen hab ich se n bisschen straffer gestellt. Ist halt nervig, wenn man n halben Kilometer von der Scheune weg liegen bleibt und den Bock durchn Dreck zurückschieben muss, weil die Kette wieder unten ist.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Oktober 2013)

Dann sind jetzt also 3 leute hier ausm thread erstmal "fahruntüchtig"?

Moe und mülla euch auch gute besserung!

Du hattest aber kein unfall mit motorrad?


----------



## moe (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke. Nur 3? Ich dachte hier sind 4 invalide unterwegs. 
Mülla hat so ne chronische Darmgeschichte.


----------



## mülla1 (21. Oktober 2013)

Neneee ich hab diese chronische darmsache  kannst ja mal googlen  
Komme aber heute voraussichtlich raus.. Und sobald das Wetter wieder gut ist fahr ich auch nochmal nen ründchen


----------



## Metalic (21. Oktober 2013)

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung hier dem ganzen bettlägrigen Verein 

Und um nochmal ein wenig Salz in die Wunden zu streuen. Ich freue mich tierisch auf morgen. Das Wetter sol gut werden! Fahre jetzt aber nur noch ganz gemütliche Runden bei den Straßenverhältnissen. Macht aber auch Spaß!


----------



## the.hai (21. Oktober 2013)

Wir sollten einen motorradstatus für die signatur einführen 

*motorradfahrer in rente*
*aktiver motorradfahrer*
*motorradfahrer in genesung*

#Tante Edit hat grad die Fehler korrigiert.


----------



## T-Drive (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich gehör dann zu den *altiven*


----------



## DOcean (21. Oktober 2013)

melde mich auch als *altiver*  bin erst gestern bißchen was gefahren...


----------



## the.hai (21. Oktober 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich gehör dann zu den *altiven*


 


DOcean schrieb:


> melde mich auch als *altiver*


 


ihr typen ey^^


----------



## >ExX< (22. Oktober 2013)

Meint ihr ne Honda FMX 650 mit 38 ps tuts auch als supermoto?

Bin an der KTM am zweifeln ob ich die als schüler unterhalten kann, neben Auto, motorrad und 2. Motorrad.
Vor allem der kaufpreis ist halt ziemlich hoch. Weil ich ja nur noch bis august arbeite.

Kann  man aus der FMX irgendwie leistung rausholen?

Irwas an der cdi machen?


----------



## moe (22. Oktober 2013)

N passender Flachschiebervergaser mit entsprechenden Düsen findet sich bestimmt irgendwo. Dann hinten noch n größeres Kettenblatt drauf und du brauchst keine Vorderreifen mehr. 
KTM ist nicht so gnaz billig zu unterhalten, v.a. mit nem Auto und noch zwei Moppeds.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Oktober 2013)

Und wenn man dann "bald" wieder schüler wird sowieso nicht 

ich muss mal gucken wie ich das mache.
Weil wollte halt gerne so ne kleine karre fürn wald haben, wo es auch nicht tragisch ist wenn das ding mal auf tuchfühlung mit dem boden geht.

Und dann halt für die straße was.
Das problem mit meiner cbf ist halt dass das ding nicht weit genug in die kurve geht, ansonsten bin ich voll zufrieden mit dem ding weils relativ wenig verbraucht, relativ bequem und easy zu fahren ist.
Und ne Supermoto ist halt geil weil tiefe kurven, wheelies usw 

Wenn ich die FMX kaufen würde, würdet ihr persönlich dann die cbf noch behalten?


----------



## moe (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab auch eine für die Straße (die Bandit) und (bald) die XT fürs Gelände.
Ich würd se behalten wenns geht.


----------



## ich558 (22. Oktober 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Wir sollten einen motorradstatus für die signatur einführen   *motorradfahrer in rente* *aktiver motorradfahrer* *motorradfahrer in genesung*  #Tante Edit hat grad die Fehler korrigiert.



Und ich bin seit Montag im KH wegem meinem Motorradunfall vor 1,5 Jahren


----------



## the.hai (22. Oktober 2013)

War heute mal kurz nach der Arbeit mit nem Mopped unterwegs  hab dann zwei stino CBF600S überholt und die mussten sich an der roten Ampel erstmal meine ganzen Umbauten anschauen^^


----------



## >ExX< (22. Oktober 2013)

War eben auch nochmal am Albrechtsplatz.
Schön geheizt 

Was hast du denn damals gemacht, ich558?


----------



## computertod (22. Oktober 2013)

soweit ich weis hats ihn auf ner frisch geteerten Straße gelegt


----------



## Metalic (22. Oktober 2013)

Jungs Jungs... Was macht ihr für Sachen... 

Für alle die heute nicht ans Bett gefesselt waren, keine Körperteile in Gips hatten oder deren Moped schrott ist war das ein sooooo geiler Tag. Um zwei Uhr auf der Arbeit abgehaun, ab in die Kombi rein, eine Freundin abgeholt und eine sau geile Runde gedreht. Straßen sind zwar teilweise recht dreckig dank der Bauern aber mit meiner Bekannten im Schlepptau waren wir eh nicht schnell unterwegs. Teilweise war es mir zu warm unter der Lederhaut 
Habe dann nochmal den GoPro Brustgurt ausprobiert aber für einen Supersportler nicht gerade geeignet. Muss ich die Kamera doch an den Helm oder an die Verkleidung kleben.

Aber ab morgen soll es regnen


----------



## ich558 (23. Oktober 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> soweit ich weis hats ihn auf ner frisch geteerten Straße gelegt



Jupp und irgendwas hab ich seit dem am Nacken das nicht besser wird. Deswegen jz der Krankenhaus Aufenthalt.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Oktober 2013)

Gute besserung ich558!

@metalic:
fährst du gerne mit ner zweiten person hinten drauf?

Weil ich versuche mich vor sowas immer zu drücken. Mache das absolut nicht gerne


----------



## Metalic (23. Oktober 2013)

Ne ich fahre auch nicht gerne mit einer zweiten Person aufm Moped. Wir sind auch mit zwei Maschinen gefahren. Jeder seine Eigene


----------



## >ExX< (23. Oktober 2013)

Achso, ja dachte schon dass das zu zweit etwas ungemütlich ist auf ner supersportler 

Zu mehreren maschinen zu fahren ist geil, optimal halt zu zweit.
Weil je mehr leute desto langsamer wirds


----------



## computertod (23. Oktober 2013)

ich hatte bis jetzt nur mal meine Cousine länger hinten drauf, würde sagen man gewöhnt sich dran...
zum Spaßhaben ist allerdings trotzdem eine Person zuviel^^


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. Oktober 2013)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> zum Spaßhaben ist allerdings trotzdem eine Person zuviel^^


 Kommt aufs Mopped an 

Bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert und stelle mal kurz meine Rentnerschaukel "die Kleine" vor:

BMW K100LT
Bj. 1986
980ccm
90PS 
Zul.Gesamtgewicht: 480kg

Die Kleine ist auch mit 2 Personen durchaus urlaubstauglich. Gibt auch nicht so viel Rückenschmerzen wie auf diesen Wetzhobeln. 

Bis Nordspanien hatten wir es schon zusammen geschafft. Eigentlich sollte es noch nach Portugal gehen, aber nach ausprobieren der 90°Schräglage wollte ich nicht mehr weiter. Ich kam allerdings mit Hilfe von viel Draht und Sekundenkleber fürs Plastik wieder gut zurück.
Die Pyrenäen einmal in Längsrichtung durchqueren kann ich auch jedem Moppedfahrer wärmstens empfehlen. Das artet mit so einem Schwergewicht wie meiner BMW zwar etwas in Arbeit aus, spass bringst aber schon. 

Ach ja, damals gab es noch kein Internet, schon gar nicht mobil. Man musste sich mit dem Wetterbericht aus dem Radio behelfen (falls wer über die Antenne stolpert).

LG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (23. Oktober 2013)

und ich dachte schon ich fahr n altes Mopped


----------



## mülla1 (23. Oktober 2013)

Oweia was ein altes eisenschwein  da bin ich mit meiner leichten rüttelplatte ja noch echt gut dabei  ich komme vollgetankt und mit Fahrer auf ein Gesamtgewicht von knapp 250kilo


----------



## hendrosch (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich auf etwa 205kg. Naja dafür dann halt etwas weniger Leistung.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe vollgetankt mit Fahrer ca. 309,5kg.

Nein ich bin nicht fett 

Aber so ne große Tour zu machen hätte ich auch extremst lust zu.
Pyrenäen hört sich gut an


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. Oktober 2013)

Dafür sollte man sich allerdings 3-4 Wochen Zeit nehmen und nicht auf Ankommen fahren. Vor allem keine Autobahn! Von HH nach AAchen (Freunde abhohlen), Ardennen, Zentralmassiv (geiler Asphalt, wie Schmirgelpapier, kostet Reifen, ermöglicht aber tolle Schräglagen -sogar mit meinem Cylonentanker-, ist allerdings 10 Jahre her), Pyrenäen, span. Nordküste (Baskenland), und zurück über die frnz. Atlantikküste. Wenn ein Ort und die Gegend gefallen, einfach ein paar Tage bleiben. Wenn man entspannt und locker fährt, einfach genial.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ist bestimmt gigantisch da unten!
Will auf jeden fall auch noch mal nach sardinien, da gibts auch traumhafte straßen en masse.
Und die Gegend ist sehr schön, aber im hochsommer in der motorradkluft nicht zu ertragen.

Aber du kommst doch mit der maschine bauart bedingt gar nicht so tief dass der asphalt ne rolle spielt 

ich muss mal gucken dass ich nächstes jahr jemanden finde der so eine tour mitmacht


----------



## DOcean (24. Oktober 2013)

ich bin oft zu zweit auf meiner Maschine unterwegs.... ist halt ein Sporttourer... Gewicht vollgetankt* 252 kg  ... da geht das schon gut...


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. Oktober 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Aber du kommst doch mit der maschine bauart bedingt gar nicht so tief dass der asphalt ne rolle spielt


Schon mal gefahren? 

Ich wusste vorher auch nicht, dass man mit den Rasten über den Asphalt schrammen kann. Ok, die Maschiene war voll beladen und daher tiefer. Bei "normalem" Asphalt, habe ich da einfach zu viel Bammel. 

Der Typ kann zumindest mit dem Teil umgehen, die Fahrt könnte allerdings einige Punkte kosten. Es wird aber gut deutlich, wie relativ leicht, dieses schwere Teil zu handhaben ist. Sicher kein Vergleich zu einem modernen Supersportler, Spass haben geht aber.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjCDdFRRsrI

Hier kommt das "normale" feeling gut rüber:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kiu24QlS-Sk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO0prLr7VEY


----------



## Metalic (24. Oktober 2013)

Das bekommt man mit deiner Maschine doch bestimmt auch hin 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHdIECkvWt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab es noch nicht ausprobiert 

Der letzte Part ist zumindest mit der RS-Variante drin. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rii1dS6aqPA


----------



## DOcean (25. Oktober 2013)

@Metalic
der Typ geht ja ab auf dem "Gerät"....


----------



## Metalic (25. Oktober 2013)

Hat glaube ich auch den ersten Platz gemacht. Übel. Wenn man sowas übt hat man schon das ein oder andere Moped geschrottet und ein paar Brüche und Prellungen eingesteckt 
Habe mir heute mal ein vernünftiges Mikro für die GoPro gegönnt. Laut zwei Leuten aus dem Club soll das Ding sehr gut sein. Mal schauen, hoffe das Wetter beruhigt sich hier bald mal wieder. Der Auspuff soll ja auch vernünftig mit aufgenommen werden 

Edutige Dual Microphone ETM-001 | GoPro HD Zubehr | Laden, Speichern, Abspielen | Edutige Dual Microphone ETM-001 | camforpro.com - Dein GoPro Shop


----------



## PrincePaul (26. Oktober 2013)

@Metalic: Welche GoPro nutzt du? Falls es eine Hero 3 ist, hast du den originalen USB -> Klinke Adapter oder son 2€ Ding von ebay?

Heute das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr gefahren, morgen ist erstmal putzen angesagt
die kleine Tour heute hat das Moped sooo richtig eingesaut 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendrosch (26. Oktober 2013)

Wie viel KM hast du jetzt runter?
Sieht doch noch recht brauchbar aus mein Moped ist da deutlich dreckiger. 

Putzen bringts da aber auch nicht ich fahr ja noch regelmäßig mit. Noch gibts lange keinen Frost.


----------



## PrincePaul (26. Oktober 2013)

870km sinds jetzt, das Ziel ist also nicht ganz erreicht...
Naja werde ich nächstes Jahr noch einmal fahren und dann gehts zur 1. Inspektion.

Bin ja schon gespannt wieviel die kosten wird 

Auf jedenfall gibts nen Akra 


Edit: 899km sinds doch schon, hab gerade nochmal geguckt xD


----------



## hendrosch (26. Oktober 2013)

Naja mit Akra wirds dann teuer aber so sollte es doch gehen. 
Viel wird doch eh nicht gemacht. 
Die Inspektionen mach ich eh immer selber bei ner Gebrauchten ist ja eh nix mit Garantie etc. 

Falls dus die zutraust würd ich aber den Auspuff selber wechsel bei der Werkstatt ist das doch sicher viel zu teuer!


----------



## PrincePaul (26. Oktober 2013)

Ja genau Garantiemäßig mach ich die ersten alle beim Händler.
Danach werde ich die Inspektionen aber auch selber machen...


Selber anbauen könnte ich, brauche ich aber nicht, da ich das mit kostenlosem Anbau habe + 15% auf die Teile bei der 1k Inspektion,
ist schon beim Kauf so verhandelt


----------



## Metalic (27. Oktober 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> @Metalic: Welche GoPro nutzt du? Falls es eine Hero 3 ist, hast du den originalen USB -> Klinke Adapter oder son 2€ Ding von ebay?


Habe die GoPro 2 & 3. Nutze aber meistens die 2er wegen dem Akku.


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Oktober 2013)

Nagut dann wirst das Mic ja auch für die 2er nehmen und direkt anschließen können...
Naja bin ja mal gespannt was du von der quali erzählst.

Ich frage deswegen nach weil ich es nicht eingesehen habe für meine Hero 3 25€ für den originalen  USB -> Klinke Adapter auszugeben und hab mir für 2€ bei Ebay einen besorgt
wenn ich jetzt da aber z.B. das Mic vom Headset anschließe und mal teste, hab ich immer noch den Sound vonner GoPro.

Kann natürlich an der Impendanz von sonem normalen PC Headset liegen oder am billig Adapter, der irgendwie ne andere Kabelbelegung hat als der Originale.
Naja wird sich noch zeigen...


----------



## Metalic (27. Oktober 2013)

Ach mal schauen was das Ding bringt. Find es halt mit dem Standardmikrofon echt sch.... Will ja den Motorradklang mit drauf bekommen aufs Video aber das Mikro nimmt eigentlich nur Windgeräusche auf, egal wo ich die Kamera montiert habe.
Und aus dem Motorrad-Club haben 1-2 Leute das Ding und die haben sich das Mikro mit einem kleinen Verlängerungskabel einfach unter den Soziussitz gelegt. Sollen Welten dazwischen sein.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2013)

Kann man die Ventilsitze auch mal eben so selbst kontrolieren?

Weil ich denke mal ganz stark dass man den Zylinderkopf mit Nockenwellr demontieren muss oder?
Sollte bei meiner bei 18k gemacht werden, hat jetzt aber schon 27344 im runter


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Oktober 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ach mal schauen was das Ding bringt. Find es halt mit dem Standardmikrofon echt sch.... Will ja den Motorradklang mit drauf bekommen aufs Video aber das Mikro nimmt eigentlich nur Windgeräusche auf, egal wo ich die Kamera montiert habe.
> Und aus dem Motorrad-Club haben 1-2 Leute das Ding und die haben sich das Mikro mit einem kleinen Verlängerungskabel einfach unter den Soziussitz gelegt. Sollen Welten dazwischen sein.


 
Ja das Problem hab ich auch, kannst machen was du willst immer nur Wind xD
wobei bei mir gehts eigentlich, wenn ichs direkt am Rahmen montiere
Problem ist dann aber wieder, das es beim fahren zu stark vibriert und das Bild total verwackelt

Bin gerade aber dran eine Lenkeraufnahme zu machen, die Grundform ist auch schon fertig
muss jetzt nur noch bisschen feilen und die Feinanpassungen machen.


----------



## Metalic (27. Oktober 2013)

Sobald das Mikro da ist und das Wetter hier oben nochmal gnädig zeigt, werde ich das Mikro direkt an die Kamera setzen und dieses dann nach hinten blickend aufs Heck, also direkt über den Auspuff. Mal schauen wie das so kommt.

EDIT: Oder die 2er aufs Heck mit Mikro und die GoPro 3 dann vorne an die Verkleidung. Dann kann ich das zusammenschneiden des Videos wenigstens mal vernünftig üben 
Der Brustgurt der GoPro für einen Supersportler hat sich übrigens als Fehlinvestition ergeben. Habe 20 min lang nur meinen Tank gefilmt :o


----------



## worco (27. Oktober 2013)

ich find ne brust cam mit nach vorne ausgerichteter cam genial


----------



## Metalic (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja von der Optik finde ich die Sicht auch mit am besten beim Fahrrad/Motorrad. Allerdings ist es nichts für einen Supersportler wie ich ihn fahre. Selbst wenn ich den Winkel der Kamera stark nach oben richte, filme ich zum Großteil nur meinen Tank


----------



## STSLeon (27. Oktober 2013)

Am besten finde ich eigentlich die Position am Helm, aber das ist mir zu heikel falls man abfliegt. Ich hab die Kamera daher an der Verkleidung befestigt.


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja du musst es aber hinbekommen das du da nen guten Ton bekommst, also ich hab die Halterung links am Helm und mein Auspuff ist rechts
dementsprechend hörst das Moped fast GAR NICHT
und beim Variieren der Deckel für die GoPro hast auch nur die Wahl zwischen hochfrequenten Windgeräuschen oder tieffrequenten Windgeräuschen  also da braucht man echt nen extra Mic.


----------



## hendrosch (27. Oktober 2013)

Oder en lauteres Moped  
Ne Action Cam fänd ich ja auch auch super aber wenn wirds bei mir eine für 60€ aus China.  Von der Bildquali hält die sogar ganz gut mit GoPro 2/3 Silver Edition mit.  

Einziger Nachteil --> nicht Wasserdicht dafür aber leicht und winzig.


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja deshalb kommt ja der Akra 
für die Aufnahmen wird dann immmer der DB Eater rausgenommen


----------



## STSLeon (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab die Cam schon auf der Soziusfussraste gesehen. Fand ich eigentlich nicht schlecht um nach hinten zu filmen.


----------



## hendrosch (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich find die Sicht auf "bewegliche" Teile hammer also bei ner Upside Down Gabel das Vorderrad oder die Schwinge mit Hinterrad. 
Halt alle Perspektiven in denen man gut erkennt wie extrem das "arbeitet" beim Bremsen und Beschleunigen.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Oktober 2013)

Ja, am besten ist wenn man sehen kann wie die Schwinge einfedert, und dem Fuß beim schalten zusehen kann


----------



## moe (28. Oktober 2013)

So, meine kleine ist im Winterquartier und ich werd vorraussichtlich Mittwoch operiert.
Ging nu doch schneller als gedacht. 

btw: Ein Hoch auf deutsche Ärzte. Jetzt haben mir drei verschiedene nen einfachen, doppelten und dreifachen Bänderabriss attestiert.


----------



## STSLeon (28. Oktober 2013)

Wieviel Bänder kannst du man sich in dem Bereich den abreißen? Aber es sind nur die Bänder, nicht noch Knorpeln oder Knochen?


----------



## moe (28. Oktober 2013)

Drei gibts zum abreißen.
Im Bereich des Schultereckgelenks gibts keinen Knorpel, Knochen sind nicht gebrochen. Das Schultereckgelenks selber ist nur die Verbindung zwischen Schlüsselbein und Schulterblatt. Sieht auch nicht aus, wie ein Gelenk, ist im Prinzip nur ne Bänderverbindung zw. den Knochen.


----------



## Murdoch (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich will mir ne r6 kaufen. 
Leider sitzt sich die r1 besser. 

Die Fußrasten bei der r1 sind einfach entspannter angebracht. 
Wisst ihr ob man sowas ändern kann? 

Ich hab schon vor der Leistung der r6 Respekt.


----------



## Metalic (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre ja ne R1, inwiefern sind die Rasten denn da anders? R6 bin ich noch nie gefahren.


----------



## Murdoch (30. Oktober 2013)

Na die Beine sind nicht so stark angewinkelt. Die r1 sitzt sich insgesamt entspannter. 

Aber das große Manko an der r6 sind die Knie an den Ohren. 

Und das unabhängig von der Körpergröße. 

Meine Kollegin die 160 groß ist fand das genauso.


----------



## T-Drive (31. Oktober 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich will mir ne r6 kaufen.
> Leider sitzt sich die r1 besser.
> 
> Die Fußrasten bei der r1 sind einfach entspannter angebracht.
> ...



Natürlich gibt es andere Fussrastenanlagen für die R6, nur eine Preisfrage. Zum Beispiel ->Rizoma Oder Gilles Fussrastenanlage!?!? - Technik allgemein - Yamaha R6Club - größtes R6 Forum


----------



## Murdoch (31. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die info.


----------



## Metalic (31. Oktober 2013)

Jo entweder ne ganz neue rastenanlage oder eine adapterplatte. 
Hier z. B. : http://www.valtermoto-store.de/


----------



## >ExX< (1. November 2013)

Habe gerade erstmal den neuen Vorderreifen eingebaut.
Muss dann nur noch zum Tüv nächste woche, ist aber schon abgemeldet 

Habt ihr eure moppeds schon winterfest gemacht?


----------



## Murdoch (1. November 2013)

Bin die r6 heute probe gefahren. 

Meins Meins Meins Meins..... Also bald.


----------



## >ExX< (1. November 2013)

Nice 

Wie viel soll die kosten?


----------



## Metalic (1. November 2013)

Aber denk dran, die R6 muss Drehzahl haben das kleine Biest.

Winterfest mache ich meine R1 gar nicht. Ist das ganze Jahr über angemeldet. In der Saison steht sie bei mir auf der Arbeit in einem ISO-Container. Da komm ich jederzeit ran und trocken steht sie auch. Im Winter kommt sie in eine der Hallen meines Vaters. Da kann ich auch jederzeit rein, sie steht trocken und sicher. Ich hoffe ja immer noch darauf, dass wir dieses Jahr wieder so einen Dezember wie im letzten Jahr bekommen mit 15°C+ am 24. 

Geht doch nichts über ne kleine Motorradrunde an Heiligabend zur Eisdiele


----------



## Murdoch (1. November 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> Wie viel soll die kosten?


Hab noch keine Spezielle am Wickel. Neu kost das Gerät momentan 11.500. Die R15 (Also aktuelles Modell) liegt gebraucht so um die 7000 rum. 



Metalic schrieb:


> Aber denk dran, die R6 muss Drehzahl haben das kleine Biest.



Finde ich ganz gut so. Bin noch Anfänger und da ist es ganz angenehm wenig Drehmoment und Leistung am Anfang des Drehzahlbandes zu haben.  

Also ich mochte das Fahren sogar im Stop & Go mit dem Ding. Fährt sich wie n Fahrrad.  

Ich melde meine dann auch das ganze Jahr an. In Deutschland hatten wir schon in den seltsamsten monaten super tolles wetter.


----------



## STSLeon (1. November 2013)

Steht ordentlich in der Garage. Reifendruck erhöht, Tank voll, geputzt und abgedeckt. 

Ich hätte Sie auch in der Wohnung ins Arbeitszimmer stellen können, aber das ist dann doch ein bißchen zuviel


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Finde ich ganz gut so. Bin noch Anfänger und da ist es ganz angenehm wenig Drehmoment und Leistung am Anfang des Drehzahlbandes zu haben.
> 
> Also ich mochte das Fahren sogar im Stop & Go mit dem Ding. Fährt sich wie n Fahrrad.
> 
> Ich melde meine dann auch das ganze Jahr an. In Deutschland hatten wir schon in den seltsamsten monaten super tolles wetter.


 
im vergleich zu ner großen sporttourer oder cruiser, zieht auch die r1 erst oben rum und ist ne drehzahlsau^^ im 6.gang 50-60km/h rollen kannste knicken.



meine steht seit heute in ner beheizten garage und ab nächste woche wird sie ja zerlegt um die tachbeleuchtung zu tauschen.

wenn ich schonmal dabei bin werden viele plastikteile mit dezenter schwarzer folie im carbonlook verkleidet. sprich seitliche abdeckungen und frontplastik


----------



## Metalic (1. November 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> im vergleich zu ner großen sporttourer oder cruiser, zieht auch die r1 erst oben rum und ist ne drehzahlsau^^ im 6.gang 50-60km/h rollen kannste knicken.



Das kannst so nicht allgemein über die R1 sagen. Die ersten Modelle ab 98, also die Rn01 und die Rn04 als Vergaser hingen richtig übel am Gas. Eine vernünftige Ur-R1, also die Rn01 wird hoch gehandelt wenn der Zustand stimmt weil das Ding für die Landstraße echt übel ist. Die zieht von unten an mit richtig Power. Mein Modell, die Rn12 ist zwar die Hübscheste , allerdings hat sie auch den Spitznamen Luftpumpe. Da stimmt deine Aussage wieder. Im unteren Bereich kommt nicht viel. Da muss ich schon auf Drehzahl fahren wenn ich flotter unterwegs bin. AAAAAber ab ca. 8000 Umdrehungen fängt das Teil an zu schieben. Als wenn dir jemand mit einem Vorschlaghammer in den Rücken prügelt. Da kommen die 170PS auch und die spürt man. Allerdings nutzt man das auf der Landstraße eher selten.
Die Modelle ab 2007 (Rn19) waren ähnlich. Wobei das sind die ersten Modelle mit einer elektronischen Gasannahme. Das soll man auch merken dass da die Annahme leicht verzögert. Die neueren Modelle der R1 (Rn22 und mein Traum  ) Sollen sehr ausgeglichen sein. Einen wirklich angenehmen Motorlauf der gleichmäßig durchzieht.

Im Harz bin ich auf ner Geraden mal gegen die 22er mit Sozia (ich war allein) gefahren und sah mit meiner einfach kein Land 
Aber wenn ich will kann ich auch mit Tempo 50 im 6. Gang durch den Ort rollen ohne dass sie anfängt zu bocken. Fehlt natürlich der Durchzug aber es geht problemlos 

So unterschiedlich ist das!



EDIT: DEN KLANG WILL ICH HABEN!!!! 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCzwLpvFOkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2013)

Also ich bin vor 2,5 jahren die damals aktuelle R1 gefahren, ohne drehzahl ging da nichts und sogar wenn mann ein breites drehzahlband einer 80ps maschine gewohnt ist, wundert man sich^^

klar geht die oben rum wie sau, wie ein bockendes pferd. gibst gas, gehts vorne hoch, gehste voll in die eisen, gehts hinten hoch^^

ich mein ja nur im vergleich zur cbf1000 z.b., dass die motorräder zwei völlig andere paar schuhe sind steht außer frage.


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2013)

Für Liebhaber gepflegter Bikes, optisch fast wie im Video oben. Eine Mopete, bei der ich mir beim Prüfen fast die Beine gebrochen habe (Man beachte die Position der Fußrasten). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fußbremse links, Schaltung rechts. 1. Gang nach oben, alle anderen nach unten. Ein falscher Tritt auf die Schaltung (man ist da ja die Bremse gewöhnt) - und die Welt ist um eine seltene Ducati ärmer, denn es gibt keine Getriebe mehr. Lustig war es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Metalic (1. November 2013)

Wie alt ist die? Im Video ist es ja ein Nachbau. 
Du hast doch bestimmt ne Adresse für mich, zu welchem TÜV ich hin muss, wenn ich meine Auspuffanlage eintragen lassen will die klingt wie im Video?!


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2013)

das mit dem getriebe ist aber ja bei jeder rennmaschine so, also 1. oben, alles andere nach unten


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Wie alt ist die? Im Video ist es ja ein Nachbau.


Müsste vom Baujahr um 1980 rum sein.



Metalic schrieb:


> Du hast doch bestimmt ne Adresse für mich, zu welchem TÜV ich hin muss, wenn ich meine Auspuffanlage eintragen lassen will die klingt wie im Video?!


Versuch es mal beim TÜV Türk.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. November 2013)

Ey Leute,
ich muss aufgrund eines Unfalls eine Rahmenvermessung bei meiner Schwalbe (KR51/1K Bj. '75) durchführen lassen. Gestern habe ich dann bei den mir bekannten Simson-Werkstätten angerufen und nachgefragt. Von diesen kann es lediglich eine durchführen und das würde mich um die 500 € kosten (irgendetwas wurde mir von "komplett auseinander bauen und 10h Arbeitszeit erklärt) 

Hat jemand sowas schon mal machen lassen und kostet das wirklich so viel ?


----------



## moe (3. November 2013)

Machen lassen hab ich das (zum Glück) noch nie. Bin ich auch nicht scharf drauf. Dass das nicht billig ist kann ich dir aber auch so sagen. 
Warst du nicht der, der seine Schwalbe selber restauriert hat? Bau das Ding doch auseinander und bring nur den Rahmen hin. Alternativ könntest auch bei Motorradwerkstätten nachfragen, nicht nur bei Simsonschraubern.

Was war denn das fürn Unfall? Wenn der andere schuld ist, schick die Rechnung an seine Versicherung oder lass gleich deren Gutachter antreten.


----------



## Metalic (3. November 2013)

Also 500€ empfinde ich als Wucher! Habe gerade mal kurz bei mir in den Motorradforen gestöbert und gefragt. Dort gibts verschiedene Zahlen aber nie so hohe. Der Eine sagt 200-300€. Im anderen Forum habe ich etwas von 150€ inkl. Heckrahmen gelesen.
Der Winter kommt. Bau den Hobel selbst auseinander und such dir ne gescheite Werkstatt die das macht und dich nicht über den Tisch ziehen will.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. November 2013)

Ok, dann höre ich mich nochmal um 

An alle Berliner und Simson-Fans : https://www.facebook.com/SimsonBerlin


----------



## DOcean (4. November 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Für Liebhaber gepflegter Bikes, optisch fast wie im Video oben. Eine Mopete, bei der ich mir beim Prüfen fast die Beine gebrochen habe (Man beachte die Position der Fußrasten).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erinnert bißchen an alte Harleys... Schalten per *Hand*, und vertauscht ist das auch was


----------



## Murdoch (7. November 2013)

Hm. Hab mir jetzt doch ne gixxer geholt. Hat mich irgendwie voll überzeugt die Kiste. Aussehen ist nicht so Meins von den susis aber sonst echt net schlecht.


----------



## STSLeon (7. November 2013)

Na dann Glückwunsch! Poste mal ein paar Infos und Bilder. Aussehen ist nicht so wichtig, man sitzt ja eh drauf.


----------



## Metalic (7. November 2013)

Finde Yamaha auch am hübschesten unter den Japanern. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Aber mit ner Gixxer hast einen top Motor. Eine 600er ist es geworden? Da kannst mülla löchern, der kennt sich da aus.


----------



## mülla1 (7. November 2013)

Jop kenne ich  hatte selbst so nen hobel und hab den von oben bis unten auch auseinander gehabt  poste mal Bilder usw davon.. 
Und immer dran denken bei der neuen Maschine :
Die schwarze, gummierte Seite gehört nach unten


----------



## computertod (7. November 2013)

was macht ihr eig an/mit euren Maschinen im Winter?
einfach stehen lassen und hoffen, dass sie nächstes Frühjahr noch läuft? oder was umbauen?
ich hab ja vor meine hinten und vorne auf Stahlflex umzurüsten und Ventile einzustellen


----------



## Metalic (7. November 2013)

Ich mach nicht viel. Sie wechselt bald in ihren Winterunterschlupf. Da komm ich aber jederzeit ran falls man fahren möchte. Ist auch das ganze Jahr angemeldet. Sonst kommt sie vorne und hinten auf die Montageständer und es wird vollgetankt. Das wars. Im Frühjahr Ölwechsel inkl. Filter und schon kanns los gehen.


----------



## >ExX< (7. November 2013)

Also ich mache die Batterie raus, und Ölwechsel plus Ölfilter.
und zündkerzen stehen eigentlich auch noch an.

aber ich denke ich lasse die da noch ne weile sitzen 


kann man eigentlich ventilspiel so irgendwie feststellen ohne alles auseinanderzu wurschteln?


----------



## computertod (7. November 2013)

also mein Ventilspiel macht sich durch extremes klackern im kalten Zustand bemerkbar, wenn sie warm wird ists weg


----------



## STSLeon (7. November 2013)

Putzen, Volltanken, Reifendruck erhöhen und ab in die Garage. Im Frühjahr dann gleich zum Service, der eh fällig ist.


----------



## hendrosch (7. November 2013)

Also wenn se ein Blechtank hat volltanken und wenn sie draußen oder in ner kalten Garage steht Batterie raus. Vielleicht auch noch vorher einen Ölwechsel machen.   Wenn man hat auf Montageständer stellen. Und natürlich putzen polieren und einfetten was gefettet werden muss.

Im Frühjahr dann natürlich einmal rundum Service, aber ist ja schnell gemacht. 
(Bei mitlerweile 7 motorisierten Zweirädern in der Garage hat man Übung  )


----------



## mülla1 (7. November 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> also mein Ventilspiel macht sich durch extremes klackern im kalten Zustand bemerkbar, wenn sie warm wird ists weg


 
Ventilspiel oder steuerkette?  ist immer so ne sache  bei meiner ktm klackerts am Anfang wenn ich starte immer.. Liegt am hydraulischen steuerkettenspanner der erst druck aufbaut.. 
Ich hab meine Maschine aufgebockt , sauber gemacht und Batterie raus. Weil ich nen Kunststofftank hab lasse ich sie mit möglichst wenig Sprit stehen.. Im Frühjahr steht dann aber auch eine grosse Inspektion an.. Inkl Ventile usw usw


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2013)

Meine steht in ner passiv beheizen garage und wird ab nächste woche verbastelt.

Folieren und weiße tachbeleuchtung jihaaa


----------



## Murdoch (8. November 2013)

Jupp ist ne 600er gsxr k9 geworden. 

Am geilsten vom aussehen finde ich mit Abstand die aktuelle Ninja 10r, danach kommen die yamis.  

Die susi hat aber wie die r6 nen schönen Motorsound, dass empfand ich bei den kawas immer als Manko.


----------



## mülla1 (8. November 2013)

Sauber.. Ich find die gixxer eig am geilsten. Die hat das sexieste aussehen . Welche Farbe hast du dir geholt? Wenn du noch ne weisse original suzuki sozuisabdeckung gebrauchen kannst sag Bescheid. Hab noch nen paar Teile hier rum fliegen  
Soundmäßig wird sich bei der k9 nur nicht das meiste rausholen lassen. Die Modelle ab der k8 haben den kat am krümmer verschweißt und sind generell schon nicht so laut wie die k6/k7.ich hab den damals drunter weggehauen und Nen zwischenrohr eingesetzt. In Kombination mit einem BOS GP (30cm lang!) ergab das einen brachialen klang


----------



## Metalic (8. November 2013)

Kawasaki finde ich persönlich wieder pott-hässlich!!!  Sowas kommt mir nicht in die Garage! Ich weiß nicht, was sich die Designer/Ingenieure bei den Ram-Air Öffnungen immer denken bei Kawa... Wobei ich von den Supersportlern rede.
Und wenn du mal einen richtigen Motorsound hören willst, dann schau dir mal live eine Yamaha R1 Rn22 (ab 2009) an. Das Ganze mit einer vernünftigen Anlage. Und damit meine ich nicht Akra  Der Big Bang Motor ist mit das Beste was klanglich geht.


EDIT: Ab 1:15.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kOF3JY4fCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (8. November 2013)

Ich muss zugeben, ich hab an meiner dieses Jahr gar nix zum einwintern gemacht. 
Wegen der Schulter nicht mal geputzt oder vollgetankt. Ich hab die einfach nur ins Winterquartier stellen lassen und da steht se nu.
Sie tat mir schon n bisschen Leid, aber andere Leute zum putzen/schrauben/etc lass ich da nur äußerst ungerne ran. Dafür kriegt sie im Frühjahr die volle Kur. Evtl lass ich meine zweite Vergaserbank noch Ultraschall baden und setz die im Frühjahr dann endlich ohne Drossel ein.
Vielleicht darf sie auch mal ne Nacht in meinem Bett schlafen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. November 2013)

hi,

wie kommt ihr so mit dem wetter zurecht? heute früh wars ja nich so schön mit dem nieselregen. gibts da irgendwelche reifen für de witterungsverhältnisse? muss immer über eine kopfsteinpflasterstraße um in die schule zukommen und bei niesel ist das relativ bescheiden mit einer S51.

PS: bin nicht so mopedbewandert, deshalb die frage mit den reifen


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2013)

sibbi97 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wie kommt ihr so mit dem wetter zurecht? heute früh wars ja nich so schön mit dem nieselregen. gibts da irgendwelche reifen für de witterungsverhältnisse? muss immer über eine kopfsteinpflasterstraße um in die schule zukommen und bei niesel ist das relativ bescheiden mit einer S51.
> 
> PS: bin nicht so mopedbewandert, deshalb die frage mit den reifen


 
welche reifen hast du denn momentan drauf?

ich bin damals von dem heidenau k36 auf den k43 gewechselt. fand ihn bei nässe und vorallem leichtem schnee besser. 

hatte auch mal solche vee rubber slicks drauf, horror pur soblb die strasse nur ein bischen nass war oder dreckig^^


----------



## mülla1 (8. November 2013)

Ich glaube wenn du nasses kopfsteinpflaster hast bringt dir der beste Reifen nix mehr  das helfen nur noch stützräder 
Kannst froh sein das du "nur" eine s51 fährst... Wenn du mal grossvolumigere Maschinen fährst musst du bei Nässe echt aufpassen das dir der Hintern nicht abhaut :O


----------



## moe (8. November 2013)

Kopfsteinpflaster und Laub sind die größten natürlichen Feinde des Motorradfahrers.


----------



## DOcean (8. November 2013)

meine bekommt jetzt irgendwann ne Haube drüber (atmungsaktiv) und gut is... und im Frühjahr gibts einen Besuch beim Schrauber...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. November 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> welche reifen hast du denn momentan drauf?
> 
> ich bin damals von dem heidenau k36 auf den k43 gewechselt. fand ihn bei nässe und vorallem leichtem schnee besser.
> 
> hatte auch mal solche vee rubber slicks drauf, horror pur soblb die strasse nur ein bischen nass war oder dreckig^^



KP einfache non Name.

Das Problem ist, dass es bergrein zugeht. Naja vorhin war der Hinterreifen weg und ich lag aber zum glück nur mit 20km/h 
Außer einer kaputten Hose und einer verbogenen fussraste und nem verbogenem spiegel ist nichts weiter passiert 

Mal sehen vlt stell ich es erstmal in de Garage und werde mal schauen was eine Monatskarten für den bus kostet.

Ich denke auch mit einer größer motorisierten Motorrad ists bestimmt noch "doofer"


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2013)

naja, letztendlich hilft nur langsam fahren wirklich.

aber ich hab auch miese erfahrungen mit noname reifen gemacht, bzw von kumpels gehört. es gehts nicht über die besagten heidenau!


----------



## T-Drive (8. November 2013)

Noch was zum Winter ...

Volltanken, nicht nur wegen Rost im Blechtank. Hauptsächlich wegen Kondenswasser. Bei Vergasermodellen kann man das im Frühjahr durch den Ablass im Schwimmergehäuse entsorgen, geht halt bei Einspritzer nicht. Der orgelt das durch, dann gibts gestottere oder wenns zuviel ist läuft sie gar nicht.

Ölwechsel noch vor dem einwintern. Die Schwebeteile vom Motorabrieb, Ruß und anderer etwaiger Dreck setzen sich auf dem Boden der Ölwanne ab und verschlammen. Also den Süff im Herbst raus, für eine saubere Ölwanne.

Reifen vom Boden weg ist am besten, oder auf ein Holzbrett wegen der Feuchte aus dem Boden. Druck erhöhen kann man machen wenn sie auf dem Boden steht, +10% reichen.

Batterie hängt bei mir am Optimate, oder ausbauen und aufpassen dass sie kein Frost abkriegt. Am besten immer vollgeladen halten.
Also 1 mal im Monat dranhängen wenn man kein Ladegerät für Erhaltungsladung hat.



> Ich denke auch mit einer größer motorisierten Motorrad ists bestimmt noch "doofer"


Die modernen Reifen haben (fast) alle Silca Gummimischung, die auch bei nässe sehr gut haften auf Asphalt.
Aber auf Kopsteinpflaster haftet garnix, da hilft nur langsam und jede Schräglage vermeiden.


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2013)

ich lass mein mopped in der garage alle 1-2monate mal ne weile laufen  

zum thema kondenswasser  bischen spiritus "zutanken"


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. November 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Noch was zum Winter ...
> 
> Volltanken, nicht nur wegen Rost im Blechtank. Hauptsächlich wegen Kondenswasser. Bei Vergasermodellen kann man das im Frühjahr durch den Ablass im Schwimmergehäuse entsorgen, geht halt bei Einspritzer nicht. Der orgelt das durch, dann gibts gestottere oder wenns zuviel ist läuft sie gar nicht.
> 
> ...



ok danke  werde ich mit beachten. tank vergaser und motor sind ja größten teils erst neu. der vorbesitzer hatte sie jahre lang rum stehen und da war alles "abgesoffen". wäre ärgerlich wenn es nochmal passieren würde :/ deshalb danke nochmals für die tipps


----------



## T-Drive (8. November 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> ich lass mein mopped in der garage alle 1-2monate mal ne weile laufen
> 
> zum thema kondenswasser  bischen spiritus "zutanken"



Sehr schön.

Wenn der Motor nicht auf Betriebstemp. kommt und so ne weile läuft, hast du auch Kondenswasser im Öl.

Spiritus tanken  bringt gar nichts. Das Kondenswasser kommt von Temperaturschwankung ausserhalb des Tanks, der durch die Belüftung "atmet", das Material "schwitzt" sozusagen.


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> 
> Wenn der Motor nicht auf Betriebstemp. kommt und so ne weile läuft, hast du auch Kondenswasser im Öl.
> 
> Spiritus tanken  bringt gar nichts. Das Kondenswasser kommt von Temperaturschwankung ausserhalb des Tanks, der durch die Belüftung "atmet", das Material "schwitzt" sozusagen.


 
bist du mal simson oder mz gefahren? der spiritus bindet das wasser.

wer natürlich e10 tankt, der sollte schon von natur aus weniger probleme haben  und ja ich tanke e10 und hatte noch nie probleme mit kondenswasser.


warum sollte der motor nicht auf betriebstemp kommen wenn er 20min läuft? außerdem steht sie inner 10-15°C umgebung ^^


----------



## T-Drive (8. November 2013)

Verzeihung,

und nein, zu meinen Zeiten hießen die Mofas und Mopeds Kreidler 

Ich sprach von modernen Motorrädern, meist Kunstofftank und E5 verbrennend. Nicht von Schwalben.

Vlt. brauchen wir noch einen Mofa oder Mokick Fred


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2013)

naja, ältere vergasermaschinen betrifft ja das thema mit dem kondenswasser generell.

wir sind hier ja nunmal ein bunter haufen  selbst ihrt wessis dürft mitmischen (spass) ich hab ja selber nichtmal ein halbes jahr ddr erlebt, durfte aber trotzdem mit 16jahren die S50 genießen^^

meine cbf600 hat m.M. aber nen metalltank, ist da kunstoff schon so verbreitet mittlerweile?


----------



## mülla1 (8. November 2013)

Also bei mir ist das mit dem e10 durchaus problematisch. Die zersetzungsprodukte des ethanols im Benzin sind nicht ganz ungefähr für Kunststoffe.. Da kommen dann so lustige Substanzen wie Ameisensäure und so bei raus. Bei den ktm Modellen wurde das dann immer durch ein verziehen des Tanks quittiert. Da gibt's auch ne Reihe Berichte drüber das der Tank nach dem Winter nicht mehr passt  bisher hab ich ihn noch nicht runter genommen.. Deswegen hoffe ich mal das mir das erspart bleibt. 

Aber zum Thema überwintern... Da gibt es tausende Theorien... Ist genau so eine Glaubensfrage wie mit dem Öl oder den richtigen Reifen  ich lasse meine Maschine zb im Winter gar nicht laufen. Weil im Leerlauf baut sich kein richtiger Öldruck auf und es entstehen Hot Spots im Motor. Ich hänge einfach die Batterie ans ladeerhaltungsgerät und feddich isses


----------



## T-Drive (8. November 2013)

Ich tanke aus Prinzip kein E10. Die sollen Kartoffeln oder Mais anbauen, kein Brennstoff 

Das mit den Theorien stimmt schon. Aber das Altöl lass ich trotzdem nicht im Motor über den Winter 

Eine Glaubenfrage ist es bei mir ebensowenig. In 35 Jahren aktives biken (ohne 50er) macht man so seine Erfahrungen ...


----------



## computertod (8. November 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Ventilspiel oder steuerkette?  ist immer so ne sache  bei meiner ktm klackerts am Anfang wenn ich starte immer.. Liegt am hydraulischen steuerkettenspanner der erst druck aufbaut..


ich hab nen mechanischen Spanner...


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> In 35 Jahren aktives biken (ohne 50er) macht man so seine Erfahrungen ...


 
wobei sich in den paar jahren ja technisch auch so einiges verändert hat, wa?


----------



## T-Drive (8. November 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> wobei sich in den paar jahren ja technisch auch so einiges verändert hat, wa?



Was soll das heißen ? Kann dich gern mal herbrennen auffe Strecke 

Mein letzt gekauftes Moped ist Bj.2010.   und keine Allroundergurke. 



> ich hab nen mechanischen Spanner...



Also die Steuerkette macht ein raueres tieferes klackern als zuviel Ventilspiel, das ist eher ein feines tickern. 

Wie ExX fragte, Ventildeckel musste schon runtermachen, den Nocken nach oben drehen und ne Fühlerlehre reinschieben.
Je nach Japaner hat er vlt. Tassenstössel dann musste beim Händler die passenden Plättchen besorgen. Kosten nicht viel im Tausch.


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2013)

Das war jetzt garnicht negativ gemeint 

Bloss ist es mit erfahrung halt schwierig, wenn sich alles so stark und schnell verändert. ist wie bei pcs, da bringen dir 30jahre auch nichts, wenn du die letzten zwei jahre verpennst^^

naja allroundergurke, ich weiß ja nicht. die cbf600s ist als modell pc43 auf dem völölig aktuellen stand(bj 2011 ) der technik und ich kann mir mit meiner größe leider keine eierfeile leisten. jeder soll das fahren was ihm gefällt


ich hab mir definitiv kein modernes motorrad gekauft um da immeroch soviel dran schauben zu müssen wie an dem DDR-Flitzern macht mir an den aktuellen moppeds auch garnkein spass mehr. umbauen noch gerne, aber alles was wartung angeht, lass ich machen, is ja eh wegen garantie nötig.


----------



## T-Drive (8. November 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> naja, ältere vergasermaschinen betrifft ja das thema mit dem kondenswasser generell.


 
Bei Vergasermaschinen ists ja nicht soo tragisch bis auf das rosten des Blechtanks, das Wasser läuft als erstes in die Schwimmerkammer, die man ja sauber entleeren kann/muss.


----------



## Metalic (8. November 2013)

T-Drive darf ich fragen was du derzeit fährst? Die Italienerin von deinem Bild?


----------



## computertod (8. November 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Also die Steuerkette macht ein raueres tieferes klackern als zuviel Ventilspiel, das ist eher ein feines tickern.
> 
> Wie ExX fragte, Ventildeckel musste schon runtermachen, den Nocken nach oben drehen und ne Fühlerlehre reinschieben.
> Je nach Japaner hat er vlt. Tassenstössel dann musste beim Händler die passenden Plättchen besorgen. Kosten nicht viel im Tausch.


 
naja, das Klackern kommt ausm Kopf Vergaserseitig, aber da Vergaserseitig eig nix klackern kann müssten es doch die (Einlass) ventile sein?


----------



## the.hai (9. November 2013)

So, ich brauch mal wieder eure Erfahrung  da ich noch das riesige kuchenblech habe und das somit das letzte veränderbare an meinem mopped ist, muss das heck dran glauben.

geplant ist der komplette bodystyle unterbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun stellt sich mir die frage mit dem kennzeichenhalter und der beleuchtung. kennt da wer ein 2in1?


der unterbau soll wie alle schwarzen plastikteile in dezenter schwarzen carbonoptik foliert werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. November 2013)

Wo fange ich am besten zu gucken an, wenn ich einen breiteren Lenker an meine Schwalbe haben will ? Wichtig ist mir jedoch, dass die Original-Blinker noch rechts und links ranpassen...
Habe diesen Lenker an meiner S51 und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen müssen als 1,92-Mensch


----------



## the.hai (9. November 2013)

Hier mal paar Fotos meiner Samstagsbeschäftigung 

Tacho wird nächste Woche an LED-Team, Creativer Tacho Umbau für Motorräder - Tacho Umbau Set Honda CBF 600/1000 s versandt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (9. November 2013)

Ich hab an der Bandit nen Universalkennzeichenhalter, der mit drei Schrauben am Heck befestigt wird. Hab ich auf der letzten Motorradwelt zsm. mit LED-Kennzeichenbeleuchtung am Zietech Stand gekauft. Allerdings hat der Aufnahmen für Blinker, die du ja nicht brauchst.
Du könntest so nen ähnlichen kaufen, oder dir einfach selber einen aus Blech machen.


----------



## the.hai (9. November 2013)

Danke Moe,

ja zietech wird auch mein "Händler", da hab ich schon nen paar hunderter gelassen^^

Kennzeichenhalter UNIVERSAL / flach Motorrad Teile Anbauteile Kennzeichenhalter UNIVERSAL

diese hatte ich mir jetzt rausgesucht + led beleuchtung noch. ich ruf da montag an, denn ich muss ja wieder bischen handeln  da der tail-skirt ja auch von denen kommt und wir bei über 100€ sind^^

letztes mal waren sie auch entgegenkommend und sind auf preisvorschläge eingegangen, speziell wenn man ihre ebay angebote zeigt und wir ja dann davon sprechen, dass sie im direktverkauf diese lästigen gebühren sparen.


----------



## moe (9. November 2013)

Ich glaub genau den hab ich sogar. Die Preise auf der HP sind aber gar nicht mal ohne. 
Ich hab auf der Messe glaub 35 Öre für den Halter, LEDs und Reflektor mit Halterung gezahlt.

Aber sind deine Blinker nicht im Heck eingelassen? Das wird n bisschen komisch aussehen, wenn du die Halter für die Blinker am KZH leer lässt.


----------



## the.hai (9. November 2013)

hmm,. denke die kleinen winkel für die blinker sollten nich so ins gewicvht fallen, wenn doch, dann schnell abgeflext und gut 

der halter, leds und reflektor sind mal locker 55€

ich denke mit dem tailskirt sollten sich so 140€ realisieren lassen für die 4teile.


----------



## moe (9. November 2013)

Zur Not lackierst das Teil halt einmal neu.


----------



## the.hai (9. November 2013)

wäre natürlich einfacher, gleich einen ohne laschen zu bekommen. na ich werde mal nachfragen  vlt lässt sich da was drehen oder die haben was vergleichbares im angebot.

hab jetzt so ohne weiteres auch keine halterung ohne laschen gefunden....


----------



## moe (9. November 2013)

Der für die Duc, den ich vorher gepostet hab wär ohne.


----------



## the.hai (9. November 2013)

ich brauch aber gerades blech, wenn man sich den tail-skirt mal anschaut  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und deine gepostete haltzerung hat nen winkel oben.


----------



## moe (9. November 2013)

Oh, ich hab gar nicht gesehen, dass der am Heck verschraubt wird und nicht am Unterboden.


----------



## T-Drive (10. November 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> naja, das Klackern kommt ausm Kopf Vergaserseitig, aber da Vergaserseitig eig nix klackern kann müssten es doch die (Einlass) ventile sein?



Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du fährst, bei (älteren) 4 Zylinder sitzt der Spanner ja mittig zwischen den Zylis direkt unter der Vergaserbatterie. Am ehesten klackerts wenn die 4 Vergaser nicht sauber synchronisiert sind, also kein ruhiger Leerlauf vorhanden ist. Am Spanner selbst geht selten was hinüber, ist ja nur ne Feder die die Gleitschiene gegen die Kette drückt.
Wenns Ventile sind ist beim "Hörtest" eigentlich kaum zwischen Ein- und Auslass zu unterscheiden.

@Metalic
Aus pers. Gründen leider nicht mehr. "Nur" noch n sportlichen 3Zyl. von Triumph und nen Reisedampfer aus Mandello del Lario


----------



## computertod (10. November 2013)

falsch, bei meiner sitzt die Kette Links am Motor, aber Vergaser synchronisieren hab ich auch schon mal angedacht
naja, hab ja im Winter genug zeit zum basteln^^


----------



## Metalic (11. November 2013)

Sagt mal, die KTM Superduke 990, gibts die eigentlich auch mit ABS? Oder bekommt das nur die Große?


----------



## mülla1 (11. November 2013)

Nope gibts nicht mit ABS ... nur die neue 1290 hat die elektronischen helferlein 
bei der alten ist alles ohne netz und doppelten boden


----------



## Metalic (11. November 2013)

Hmm wäre ich ja richtig heiß drauf. Werde mir nächstes Jahr erst einmal ne Probefahrt klar machen auf der Großen. Aber leider noch nicht in dem Bereich des finanziell Möglichen bei mir 
Ach die 990er würd mir aber auch reichen


----------



## Star_KillA (11. November 2013)

Schon ein gewaltiges Stück die neue superduke


----------



## hendrosch (11. November 2013)

Ist echt ein Mega Teil. 
Ich wäre ja wenn ich 18 bin sogar mit der 690er zufrieden. Am liebsten wär mir aber ne SMC 690R. 
Naja so muss ich mich mit der 390 abgeben, denn noch ein Moped geht echt nicht mehr. 

Sehr interessant sind ja die ganzen technischen Helferlein die das Vorderrad auf dem Boden halten und das laut dem 1000PS Tester sehr einfache und (verhältnismäßig) relativ Anfängertaugliche Handling. 

(Wann kommt eigentlich endlich bei 690 u. 990 das ABS? Müsste ja mit dem nächsten "Update" kommen vielleicht ja nächstes Jahr?)


----------



## Metalic (11. November 2013)

Auf die 990er war ich ja schon heiß, bevor ich mir die Yamaha geholt habe. Habe mich gestern auch mal umgesehen, dachte die hätten auch ABS. Aber ich glaube da wird nichts mehr kommen. Vielleicht ab 2016.


----------



## hendrosch (11. November 2013)

Also da mittlerweile ja fast alles von KTM ABS hat bin ich mir sicher das beim nächsten richtigen Modelupdate ABS für beide kommen wird. Die Frage ist nur wann das ist so alt sind beide Modelle ja nicht. Aber da es bei der 125er ja auch ohne großartige Änderungen kam kurz nach Vorstellung des ersten Modells rechne ich spätestens 2015 damit.


----------



## Schelmiii (11. November 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber die 990 SuperDuke läuft glaube ich aus.


----------



## >ExX< (12. November 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Am liebsten wär mir aber ne SMC 690R.


 

das Gerät will ich auch haben, aber müsste das noch 1 jahr gedrosselt fahren -.-
soll ich warten oder doch kaufen?


----------



## hendrosch (12. November 2013)

Naja ne Supermoto ist sicher auch mit 48PS bzw. wg. des Leistungsgewichts vielleicht ein bisschen weniger ein echtes Spaß Gerät. 
Wenn die Drosslung wie auf der Homepage beschrieben nur durch ein anderes Mapping funktioniert sollte sich untenrum bzw. bevor die Leistung erreicht wird auch nicht ändern.


----------



## the.hai (12. November 2013)

so, ich hab jetzt bestellt:

PC43 Tail Skirt unlackiert von Bodystyle, neuer Kennzeichenhalter, Nummernschildbeleuchtung, Reflektor

mal sehn wie das nachher wird


----------



## >ExX< (13. November 2013)

Battle Core X-treme - Bike Edition mit Sidney Hoffmann und Jens K - startnext.de

ne motorrad sendung. das wäre doch mal was


----------



## hendrosch (13. November 2013)

Hört sich echt ganz gut an


----------



## T-Drive (14. November 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Hört sich echt ganz gut an



Findste 

Na ich weiß nich. Klamauk auf RTL2 Niveau zu finanzieren ...

Aber 885 von 62500€ ham se ja schon


----------



## Star_KillA (16. November 2013)

Braucht irgendwer von euch eine gebrauchte und zerlegte cbr 125 ? 

Die Werbung für das ganze hab ich auch bei Facebook gesehen. Finde das Format aber nicht so hochwertig. Ich wäre eher für topgear mit Motorrädern


----------



## STSLeon (17. November 2013)

Versucht es mal mit "on two wheels" auf Youtube. Ist zwar lange nicht so gut wie Top gear aber eine der besten motorradsendungen. Viele Ideen, viele verschiedene Motorräder.


----------



## PrincePaul (17. November 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Versucht es mal mit "on two wheels" auf Youtube. Ist zwar lange nicht so gut wie Top gear aber eine der besten motorradsendungen. Viele Ideen, viele verschiedene Motorräder.


 
Danke für den Tip!!!
Gefällt mir ganz gut wie die ihre Episoden und Tests machen


----------



## STSLeon (17. November 2013)

Ja, die haben schon ein paar Ideen. Vor allem die Roadtrips sind immer ganz lustig. Oder die kleine CBR 250 aufgemöbelt wird um gegen die 300 Ninja Rennen zu fahren.


----------



## the.hai (18. November 2013)

Update mit weißer tachobeleuchtung





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendrosch (18. November 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Schön gleichmäßig. 
Welche Farbe wars denn Vorher?


----------



## the.hai (18. November 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Schön gleichmäßig.
> Welche Farbe wars denn Vorher?


 
vorher wars orange, was einfach noch nie gut aussah^^ erst recht nich, bei ner schwarz weißen maschine

ich hab leider kein foto von vorher...und find auch keins im netz.


vlt macht EXX mal ein foto von seinem tacho zum vergleich?


----------



## >ExX< (18. November 2013)

Ja kann ich machen 

Meinst du die beleuchtung?


----------



## the.hai (18. November 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja kann ich machen
> 
> Meinst du die beleuchtung?


 
jup, dein tacho mit der orangenen standard beleuchtung bitte


----------



## >ExX< (18. November 2013)

Ich mache das bild morgen, aber irgendwie ist die beleuchtung schon etwas hässlich 

Aber doch irgendwie angenehm


----------



## the.hai (18. November 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich mache das bild morgen, aber irgendwie ist die beleuchtung schon etwas hässlich
> 
> Aber doch irgendwie angenehm


 
hmm, wie war das...moment....gleich kommts:

..
...
....
MEINE IST TOLLER


----------



## >ExX< (19. November 2013)

Ja ne, ist klar meister

Welche farbe hat die neue noch gleich?^^


----------



## the.hai (19. November 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Update mit weißer tachobeleuchtung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nochmal für dich =


----------



## >ExX< (21. November 2013)

Sorry dass es so lange gedauert hat, aber hier ist es!

2 Bilder vom Tacho, dann die Schraubensicherung.

Und die Fußraste. Da ist der Schleifer so weit runtergefahren worden dass man das Ding nichtmehr mit nem schraubenschlüssel losbekommt, und auch nicht mit ner Zange.
Dann quer durch den Kopf durchgebohrt, nagel durch, gedreht, und genau........Kopf abgedreht

Dann längs in die Schraube reingebohrt, Gewinde reingeschnitten, Schraube mit Schraubensicherung reingedreht, und warten 

morgen weis cih obs klappt


----------



## mülla1 (21. November 2013)

Angstnippel brauch kein Mensch!  Abgesehen davon.. Wenn du das mit dem. Hangoff raus hast bist eh flott  genug unterwegs  ich glaube nicht das da noch was schleift wenn du erstmal richtig neben der machine hängst


----------



## >ExX< (21. November 2013)

ich habs schon mit hang off versucht, am anfang hab ich mir damit schwer getan, aber mittlerweile gehts.
nur gehts mir einfach um die schräglage, ich muss weiter runter 

Und ja, es hat trotz Hang off gekratzt. 
hab auch schonmal gedacht einfach nen bisschen chilliger zu fahren, aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht akzeptieren 

Mal so ne Frage nebenbei: Hat jemand Lust so Mai rum ne Tour nach und auf Sardinien zu machen?


----------



## DOcean (22. November 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage nebenbei: Hat jemand Lust so Mai rum ne Tour nach und auf Sardinien zu machen?



Wie lange und wo wäre der Start?


----------



## >ExX< (22. November 2013)

Also länge würde ich sagen so knapp 2 wochen, oder eben volle 2 wochen, je nachdem wie man halt lust dazu hat.
Starten würde ich von zuhause aus, schmallenberg, aber man kann sich natürlich auch irgendwo treffen und ab da gemeinsam fahren.
Hatte dann erstmal angedacht richtung schwarzwald, und da die erste rast machen, denn ich glaube nicht dass man direkt am ersten tag noch in die schweiz schafft.
Über autobahn zwar kein problem aber man fährt ja lieber auf kurvigen landstraßen 

Dann an Tag 2 früh los richtung schweiz damit man dann möglichst noch die fähre nach sardinien erwischt.
Aber das ist mir eigentlich wurst, man kann auch noch nen abstecher richtung gardasee machen, wobei man alleine aus der region gardasee nen ganzen urlaub füllen kann.

Naja und dann halt auf sardinien rumcruisen, und noch 2 bis 3 tage am strand rumlungern und abends bissel party machen und sowas halt


----------



## the.hai (22. November 2013)

das klingt super und dann würde sich auch endlich mal mein kompletter koffersatz bezahlt machen. topcase 35l und koffer 2x29l 

letztes mal, dass die benutzt wurden, war aufm weg zur kaserne (berlin-erfurt). das ist aber auch schon knappe 3jahre her^^


aber doe 500km richtung schmallenberg müsste man auch erstmal runterknallen^^


----------



## >ExX< (22. November 2013)

Ja, da würde such locker mal 1 tag für drauf gehen  
Oder man trifft such irgendwie an einem großen knotenpunkt wie Frankfurt Oder so, aber eigentlich ist dad such egal 

Also du würdest auch mitkommen hai?


----------



## moe (22. November 2013)

Da hab ich wohl leider Prüfungszeit.


----------



## T-Drive (22. November 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Dann an Tag 2 früh los richtung schweiz damit man dann möglichst noch die fähre nach sardinien erwischt.



Entschuldige, aber das hört sich wirklich lustig an. Von der Schweiz die Fähre nach Sardinien. 

Da liegt noch ein rechter Brocken dazwischen. Zürich-Mailand-Genua, dann relaxen bis Porto Torres 

Wird bestimmt saugut 

Hier http://www.bikerhotel.de/start-2.html könntet ihr schmausen und übernachten.


----------



## the.hai (22. November 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja, da würde such locker mal 1 tag für drauf gehen
> Oder man trifft such irgendwie an einem großen knotenpunkt wie Frankfurt Oder so, aber eigentlich ist dad such egal
> 
> Also du würdest auch mitkommen hai?


 
"frankfurt oder" wäre für mich top 

ich würde mitkommen, kann es aber zeitlich absolut nicht einschätzen, da es bei mir grad ne menge umstellungen gibt und ich noch nicht weiß wo und wann ich was nächstes jahr mache^^


----------



## >ExX< (22. November 2013)

@moe: man hat ja men bisschen spielraum, fest steht noch nichts.
Dachte nur so anfang bis mitte Mai wegen den temperature 

@DOcean: ja, im nachhinein hört such das wirklich lustig an 
Habe italien einfach mal úbersprungen 


Edit: sry, etwas durcheinandergekommen 

@hai: dad ist aber das falsche Frankfurt ;D


----------



## moe (22. November 2013)

Da ist Mai echt der beste Monat, im Juni ist die Regenwarscheinlichkeit immer so hoch.
Aber Mai ist bei mir komplett ungünstig. Ich hab in der dritten Woche Prüfungen, d.h. vorher lernen und danach gehts auf Abschlussfahrt.
Ab Juni hab ich dann erst mal ne ganze Weile frei.


----------



## >ExX< (23. November 2013)

Man könnte natürlich auch spätsommer los, da müsste ende september/anfang oktober gut sein, zumindest auf sardinien.
Die anfahrt durch die alpen könnte somit ziemlich frisch werden 

Das müsste man, wenn im spätsommer, in den ferien machen.
Weil ich nächstes jahr wieder zur schule gehen werde


----------



## hendrosch (24. November 2013)

Noch ein Jahr zusätzlich und ich komm mit. 

Aber mit ner 2 Takt 125er Supersporter kaum praktikabel.


----------



## the.hai (24. November 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Noch ein Jahr zusätzlich und ich komm mit.
> 
> Aber mit ner 2 Takt 125er Supersporter kaum praktikabel.



Ja das is doof, die paasst auch nichmal in nen seitenkoffer bei mir zur not


----------



## hendrosch (24. November 2013)

Übernächstes Jahr im September hab ich dann die große Wahl. 
Die spaßige Duke 390, den dauerläufer Honda NC 700S oder doch einen 350 Maxiroller als Stadtflitzer. Zusätzlich zu den drei kann ich mein Moped dann auch noch auf die vollen 30PS aufmachen, ne Schaltorgie bleibts trotzdem, macht aber spaß.


----------



## STSLeon (24. November 2013)

Die CB 500 R soll die bessere Wahl als die NC700 S. Fühlt sich angeblich etwas geschmeidiger an.


----------



## hendrosch (24. November 2013)

Die stehen hier ja schon alle in der Garage. 
Die NC700 hat halt verdammt viel Drehmoment. 
Außerdem haben wir die mit DCT, ist zwar nichts für mich aber ich hab genug alternativen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. November 2013)

die duke 390 bin ich schon gefahren, hat mich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht. klar, den motor muss man drehen, aber dass er untenrum so unanständig läuft und wirklich NIX zieht war jetzt auch nicht gedacht von mir. Dazu kam, dass das mopped andauernd im leerlauf abgestorben ist, was man aber als montagsfehler durchgehen lassen kann... Das Moped ist sehr leicht, ja, aber ich finde es ist schon zu leicht, sprich es ist extrem aufgeregt und nervös, vor allem auf nicht so tollen strassen hat mir das fahren keinen spass gemacht. Und das sagt jemand mit unter 60 kg "Kampfgewicht" 
Ich schaue mir auf der Messe in FN und im frühjahr aus jeden fall die zwei neuen MT´s ganz genau an, die sind wirklich extrem heiss. Sowohl die MT07 mit knapp 700cc Zweizylinder, 75 PS und unter 180 KG vollgetankt für 6000€, als auch die MT09 mit 875cc 3-Zylinder, unter 190 KG vollgetankt für 7500€


----------



## >ExX< (24. November 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ja das is doof, die paasst auch nichmal in nen seitenkoffer bei mir zur not


 


ja, mit nem 2 Takter auf Tour gehen ist ziemlich Sprit intensiv und irgendwie ist an 2 Taktern alle paar hundert kilometer was kaputt


----------



## DOcean (25. November 2013)

Ich komm aus dem Landkreis Gütersloh, daher würde das schon passen mit der Anfahrt....

Weiß nur nicht ob ich mich schon 2 Wochen auf den Bock traue... das Sitzfleisch ist noch arg dünn


----------



## >ExX< (25. November 2013)

Seit wann fährst du denn?

Also man gewöhnt sich eigentlich relativ schnell dran.
Ich fahre ja auch erst die erste saison


----------



## the.hai (25. November 2013)

Hey EXX,

ich bin da über was neues gestolpert  was meinste?

schwarze carbonfolie und schwarzes polster? http://ssersedvs.lw-s13.sserv.de/haungs/SA_21.JPG

ich wart schon auf das nächste gehalt^^ das ding wird nich über dem sitz, sondern anstatt des soziussitzes montiert.


----------



## >ExX< (25. November 2013)

Ich hoffe die folie ist schon drauf 

Denn so teile zu folieren ist wirklich dreckssrbeit ^^
Aldo ich persönlich würds jetzt nicht verbauen, weil einfach unprsktisch ist 
Aber schlecht siehts nun auch wieder nicht aus


----------



## the.hai (25. November 2013)

die schwarze folie die ich hier habe ist recht einfach zu verarbeiten, weil sie so dick ist und viel verzeiht. zur not hab ich aber halt auch nen profi dafür  mal schaun, ich hab ja noch den winter zeit zum überlegen.


----------



## >ExX< (26. November 2013)

Ich hab nämlich auch folie hier die ziemlich dünn ist und ziemlich schwierig ist zu verkleben 

Wenn man die warm macht hat die ne konsestens von frischhaltefolie ^^

Weis jemand ob die schleifer an den fußrasten tüv relevant sind?


----------



## DOcean (26. November 2013)

hey das ist meine Maschine  naja bis auf den Sozius Höcker und die Sitzpolster Farbe 

Ich hab jetzt die erste Saison hinter mir...


----------



## mülla1 (26. November 2013)

nö sind sie nicht. zumindest meines wissens nicht  abgesehen davon sind die doch eh dazu da um abgefahren zu werden


----------



## T-Drive (26. November 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob die schleifer an den fußrasten tüv relevant sind?


 
Nein, die sind für gar nichts relevant, die schützen nur die Raste vor dem Verkratzen.


----------



## the.hai (26. November 2013)

So, sitz grad auf der zulassungsstelle und tausch mein kuchenblech gegen ein kleines 

Somit ist der heckumbau pflicht und ich drück mich nichmehr davor.


----------



## >ExX< (26. November 2013)

Das ist gut, danke 

Meine karre ist ja jetzt schon abgemeldet, würdet ihr die noch zum tüv bringen oder erst im märz?
Weil die ja nur von märz bis oktober angemeldet ist


----------



## hendrosch (26. November 2013)

Natürlich erst zum TüV wenn man wieder fahren will, ausgenommen sie steht im freien in der Stadt da könnte man Probleme bekommen, aber auch so wenn sie abgemeldet ist.


----------



## Metalic (26. November 2013)

Habe meinen Liebling heute auch erstmal die "Beine hochlegen" lassen. Soll ja besser sein für die Gabel und die Reifen wenn sie für längere Zeit aufgebockt sind. Ansonsten steht sie trocken, warm und vor Langfingern geschützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (26. November 2013)

Hehe, auf der miniaturansicht dachte ich schon, die steht in nem wohnraum mit fuselteppich^^

sieht gemütlich aus


----------



## >ExX< (26. November 2013)

Meine steht noch in der garage.
Ich denke ich stelle das ding auch bald mal in den keller.


----------



## JensderRoggi (4. Dezember 2013)

deleted


----------



## Metalic (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ich wohne nördlich von Hamburg. Hier gibts fast nur gerade Strecken. Da kommt die Yamaha auch mal über 10000 Umdrehungen 
Den Bursig Ständer kenne ich natürlich. Da ich selbst aber wenig am Moped rum schraube und mir gebraucht für 50€ die zwei Montageständer geschossen habe, lohnt sich der Bursig definitiv nicht für mich. Ist ja auch nicht gerade günstig. Bei uns aus dem R1 Forum hat sich nun einer so ein ähnlichen aus England bestellt. Warten nun auf seinen Bericht. Kostet glaube ich auch nur 170€.


----------



## mülla1 (5. Dezember 2013)

Also ich komme aus dem Raum um Paderborn. Hausstrecken sind deshalb im weserbergland und im sauerland. Für Motorradfahrer eine attraktive Gegend hier :p
Nope nen passenden thread gibt's dazu nicht. Wird einfach alles hier rein gemüllt


----------



## DOcean (5. Dezember 2013)

@mülla
Schöne Grüße aus Verl/Gütersloh  wohnst ja um die Ecke...


----------



## T-Drive (5. Dezember 2013)

JensderRoggi schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem Norden! Wo fahrt ihr?


 
Komme aus dem Raum Karlsruhe. Unterwegs bin ich im Schwarzwald, auch mal rüber auf die schwäbische Alb, Vogesen, selten mal im Odenwald, Pfälzer Wald. Größere Touren wie in den Harz, Thüringer Wald, Sauerland oder Alpen sind alters- und Zeitbedingt nicht mehr so oft, leider.

Grüße ins pladde Land


----------



## Murdoch (5. Dezember 2013)

Komme aus dem mustopf und fahre immer unsinnig.


----------



## moe (5. Dezember 2013)

@Jens: Was hast du für ne Ausrüstung zum crossen? Ich hab mir vor kurzem erst die Schulter zerstört und brauch für die nächste Saison definitiv bessere Klamotten.


----------



## JensderRoggi (5. Dezember 2013)

deleted


----------



## moe (5. Dezember 2013)

Die Knochen haben bei mir auch gehalten, nur die Bänder waren alle ab. 
Ich will auf jeden Fall so ne Protektorenjacke oder sowas ähnliches, was ich auch unter die Tourenklamotten ziehen kann. Bleibt nur die Frage, ob ich mir zum crossen nochmal extra Protektorklamotten kauf. Stiefel hab ich, Brustpanzer und Neckbrace fehlen mir auch noch.

Weißt du n paar Läden, die da mehr Auswahl haben als die großen drei?


----------



## JensderRoggi (5. Dezember 2013)

deleted


----------



## moe (5. Dezember 2013)

Da muss ich mich erst mal umhören. 
Ist hier in Oberschwaben nicht so verbreitet. Ich bin da auch erst vor zwei Jahren drauf gestoßen und bisher immer mit Kumpels auf kleineren Strecken oder den umliegenden Wiesen und Wäldern unterwegs gewesen.
Bisher hatte ich außer Prellungen und blauen Flecken nix, aber nu musste die Schulter dran glauben. Das Theater will ich aber nicht nochmal mitmachen.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Dezember 2013)

Alsi persönlich würde ja so ne protektorenweste kaufen.
Kann man einerseits für enduro anziehen, oder bei warmen wetter auf der straßenmaschine.

Und dann eventuell für kälteres wetter nen rückenprotektor wo man dann die moppedjacke drüberzieht.

@Jens: da du 125 er cross fährst, was ja wahrscheinlich 2 takt ist, kennst du dich doch bestimmt nen bisschen aus oder?

Habe hier ne KMX 125b stehen, die einerseits sehr schlecht anspringt, und wenn sie läuft, selbst im leerlauf nur bis maximal 6k dreht.
Und auch nur ganz langsam bis dahin hochdreht, fahren ist so halt nicht wirklich möglich.
Motor wurde bis auf getriebe komplett neu abgedichtet, 3 verschiedene vergaser versucht, mehrere zündkerzen, zündspulen, andere CDI usw.
Habe jetzt mal die ölversorgung abgeklemmt gehabt weil die extrem qualmt, scheint wohl auch nicht am gemisch zu liegen.
Außerdem pustet die bei dem rechten kips deckel abgase raus. Das ist da wo die welle in den zylinder geht der die auslasssteuerung steuert.
Woran kann es noch liegen?
Ich vermute am polrad/magneten, 2 kumpels meinen es ist die auslasssteuerung.
Oder kann es auch am krümmer liegen dass der irgendwie dicht ist?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Wie sieht das aus mit der Versicherung eines Mokicks in Sachen Sturmschäden ? Mir ist volle unsere Vogelessstelle im Baum auf den Tank geknallt...


----------



## the.hai (8. Dezember 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wie sieht das aus mit der Versicherung eines Mokicks in Sachen Sturmschäden ? Mir ist volle unsere Vogelessstelle im Baum auf den Tank geknallt...


 
das musst du mit deiner versicherung klären, hier mal ein beispiel:

HUK24 Versicherung - Mopedversicherung, Rollerversicherung

wenn du also teilkasko hast, dann feuer frei:



> *Kfz-Haftpflicht: für Schäden, die Sie mit Ihrem Moped anderen zufügen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AeroX (8. Dezember 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Also ich komme aus dem Raum um Paderborn. Hausstrecken sind deshalb im weserbergland und im sauerland. Für Motorradfahrer eine attraktive Gegend hier :p Nope nen passenden thread gibt's dazu nicht. Wird einfach alles hier rein gemüllt



Warst du auch schonmal am Edersee fahren?  
Ist ja dann auch nicht soooo weit weg


----------



## mülla1 (8. Dezember 2013)

Jop klar  schon des öfteren mal. Mir ist da nur irgendwie nen bisschen zu viel los wenn die Sonne rauskommt. Die uferstraße ist dann immer mega überfüllt, das Schnittlauch steht an jeder Ecke und es ist irgendwie... Stressig  bin lieber an der Diemel, da kenne ich auch viele gute Strecken im Umland


----------



## AeroX (8. Dezember 2013)

Ja da hast du wohl recht  aber die Strecken hier sind trotzdem ganz schön. Kann aber auch sein das die Strecken an der diemel nicht so bekannt sind aber naja. Ich hoffe ja mal das in Frühjahr auch endlich mal bei uns mit'n Bike fahren kann


----------



## >ExX< (8. Dezember 2013)

Am Edersee war ich auch einmal, bei gutem Wetter sehr schön.
Aber wie schon gesagt, wenn die ganzen urlaub an der Straße rumjiggern muss man echt aufpassen, und die geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung am see ist doch etwas störend 

Edit: Geht jemand von euch zum ADAC Supercross in Dortmund?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallöchen! 
Na schlafen eure Schäfchen auch alle ganz fein? 

Ich mache mir gerade schon erste Gedanken für dein Mopedgroßurlaub 2014.
Ist jemand von euch schonmal mit Autozug gefahren?
Berlin-München schaut beispielsweise preislich akzeptabel aus und ab dort beginnt ja schon fast der Spaß.
Ösiland, Norditalien, sowie Schwarzwald und Mitteldeutschland stehen möglicherweise auf dem Plan.
Die französischen Alpen wären vielleicht schon leicht übertrieben, mal schaun. 
Was steht bei euch so an?
Ist schonmal jemand zum Nordkap hoch oder träumt von sowas?


----------



## moe (9. Dezember 2013)

Von Ösiland war ich dieses Jahr nicht so begeistert, ich find mich da irgendwie nie so richtig zurecht. Da gibts für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Straßenschilder zwischen den Ortsschildern. 
Schwarzwald kann ich nur empfehlen, vor allem um den Feldberg rum.

Vom Nordkap träum ich auch.  Am liebsten würde ich da mit der XT hin, aber das dauert wohl noch n bisschen. Nja, die gute bekommt heute erst mal neue Pellen.


----------



## DOcean (9. Dezember 2013)

Nordkap hört sich geil an, aber kalt *brrr*

Autozug ist vom Preis her schon ordentlich aber ne nette Idee für die etwas komfortable Anreise


----------



## Jabberwocky (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallooo miteinander, diesen Thread hab ich ja bis jetzt vollkommen übersehen 

Ich fahr ne Yamaha Fazer FZS 600. Nichts spezielles, aber sehr bequem zum Fahren. Hoffe mir eine hübsche Ducati leisten zu können, wenn ich mit meinem Studium fertig bin. 

Na dann eingewinterte Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Metalic (9. Dezember 2013)

Willkommen in unserem doch recht überschaubarem Kreis der Zweiradfahrer 
Für das gemütliche durch die Gegend juckeln reicht die fzs doch. Zumindest bist beim richtigen Japaner gelandet 
Ducati wäre bei mir auch in der engeren Wahl. Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich die Ducati Streetfighter neu zugelegt und noch ordentlich an Umbauteilen rein gesteckt. Genau weiß ich es nicht, aber ich schätze mal da gingen an die 20000 Ocken weg. (Extra für Jabberwocky; etwas über 24000 Schweizer Franken  ) Damit hat er aber bisher echt Pech gehabt. Dieses Jahr erst in einer Kurve lang gemacht und dann ist ihm vor kurzem erst ein PKW voll hinten drauf als er an der roten Ampel gestanden hat...
Die würde ich mir auch anschauen wenn er sie loswerden will.

Ich war mit dem Moped noch nie in der Schweiz, aber (gerade als Deutscher) soll es dort ja nicht sehr angenehm sein zu fahren.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Dezember 2013)

Ah dann stehe ich mit meinen Moped-/Lebenszielen icht ganz so allein da. 
Gut dann steht der Schwarzwald kommendes Jahr schonmal defintiv an. 
Man hört ja aus alles Ecken nur gutes.

@DOcean: joa in meinem falle spart man sich gut 2 Tage Anreise sowie Unterkünfite und langweiligere ermüdende Strecke.

@Jabberwocky: willkommen und von welcher Duc träumst du denn?


----------



## Metalic (9. Dezember 2013)

Achja, bin 2014 nur ein Wochenende weiter weg mit dem Moped. Geht wieder zum R1 Treffen in den Harz. 67 Anmeldungen bisher, mal schauen was noch so kommt.


----------



## Jabberwocky (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja bin wirklich sehr zu frieden. Gerade weite Strecken sind sehr bequem mit der Fazer. Die Streetfighter ist der Hammer. War mal mit einem Freund unterwegs der sie hatte, da ging meine Fazer daneben richtig unter 
Rein optisch gesehen bin ich ein grosser Fan der Panigale, vor der Power hab ich jedoch grossen Respekt. Zudem ist meine Freundin momentan noch ein steter Begleiter, da fährt es sich mit einer Fazer etc. wesentlich bequemer 
Glücklicherweise steht mir die Heritage meines Vaters immer zur Verfügung (Er ist 77 und fährt nicht mehr allzu oft mit grossen Maschinen) Damit habe ich eine sehr bequeme Möglichkeit die Fazer zu ersetzen 

Ich muss gestehen ich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht nach Deutschland geschafft. Jedoch habe ich mir den Schwarzwald als nächstes Ziel vorgenommen 
Dadurch kenne ich den Unterschied zur Schweiz nicht wirklich. Wir haben jedenfalls wirklich sehr schöne, und für unser kleines Land, sehr viele Pässe die sich traumhaft befahren lassen.


----------



## Metalic (9. Dezember 2013)

Die Strecken an sich meinte ich nun gar nicht. Gibt sicherlich wirklich top Strecken. Meinte nun eher eure "Verkehrsregelungen" und die Strafen. Ich gehöre z.B. zu den Leuten, die sich (ganz selten natürlich) mal von der Maschine verleiten lassen und Gas geben


----------



## Jabberwocky (9. Dezember 2013)

Jahaaa achsooo 

Ja die Schweiz ist dadurch echt sauteuer. Wir verdienen ja angeblich genug


----------



## >ExX< (9. Dezember 2013)

Darf man bei euch 100 auf der landstraße?


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2013)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Jahaaa achsooo
> 
> Ja die Schweiz ist dadurch echt sauteuer. Wir verdienen ja angeblich genug


 
ich kenn nur ein schweizer, der hat ne suzuki virus^^

also hör mal auf mit arme schweizer


----------



## Jabberwocky (9. Dezember 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Darf man bei euch 100 auf der landstraße?


 
Es gibt gekennzeichnete Autostrassen, auf denen man zum Teil 100 fahren darf. Ausserorts ist 80 vorgeschrieben.



> also hör mal auf mit arme schweizer



Ist ja nicht so dass man nicht schnell fahren kann. Wenn man jedoch dabei erwischt wird, wird einem der Führerschein schon relativ schnell abgenommen. Kenne jedoch die Gesetze in Deutschland nicht, daher weiss ich auch nicht obs bei uns mit den Bussen schlimmer ist


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2013)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so dass man nicht schnell fahren kann. Wenn man jedoch dabei erwischt wird, wird einem der Führerschein schon relativ schnell abgenommen. Kenne jedoch die Gesetze in Deutschland nicht, daher weiss ich auch nicht obs bei uns mit den Bussen schlimmer ist


 
ich habs leider schon "paar" mal durch der jugendliche leichtmut halt

30 drüber innerorts waren knappe 200€ und ein monat fussgänger

über 70 drüber innerorts waren knappe 700€ und 3 monate fussgänger damals....

dazu gabs dann noch punkte natürlich.

Aktueller Bußgeldkatalog 2013 mit allen Neuerungen hier haste ne schöne zusammenfassung.

ich kenns noch aus australien, da sind die auch recht strikt. dagegen ist deutschland "kindergarten".


----------



## cami (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich komme ebenfalls aus der Schweiz und muss schon sagen das ich mehr oder weniger nur in Deutschland, Frankreich oder Italien den Gashanen aufdrehe. Natürlich kann man auf einer schönen Passstraße auch mal kurz 100 oder mehr fahren aber ist halt (besonders als Schweizer) immer ein bisschen ein Spiel mit dem Feuer, da wir dank der neuen Gesetzesnorm, doch ganz schnell mal als fast schon schwer kriminell-eingestuft werden.

Ansonsten kann ich natürlich allen, die gerne Passstraßen fahren, die Schweiz, besonders San Bernardino, Flüelenpass, Stilfserjoch, (aber auch Susten, Grimsel)... wärmstens empfehlen. Ich denke es lohnt sich sicherlich für jeden einmal ein schönes Sommerwochenende in den Schweizer Alpen zu verbringen 
Ich fahre aber auch gerne mal dem Schweiz- Französischen Jura entlang. Da gibt es auch sehr schöne strecken. (Z.B. von Yverdon les Bains nach St. Croix und dann auf der französischen Seite Richtung Saint Hippolyte. Von Saint Hippolyte kann man dann dem Doubs nach fahren und schliesslich wieder zurück in die Schweiz.) 

Im Schwarzwald war ich in den letzten zwei Jahren sicherlich auch 6-7 mal und muss sagen das es schon ganz schöne Strecken hat wo man auch mal ein bisschen fahren kann. Ich mache es immer so, dass ich um die Mittagszeit in der Nähen vom Titisee bin und dort auch zu Mittag esse da es dort ein wunderschönes (See-) Panorama hat. Es kommt mir immer ein bisschen wie in einem Ferienparadies vor und das Essen finde ich auch ganz ordentlich und zumindest mit den Preisen in der Schweiz verglichen, sehr günstig.

Ansonsten kann ich auch allen die Route Napoleon wärmstens empfehlen. Ich habe sie letze Auffahrt in einer bisschen abgeänderten Form gefahren und muss sagen das es wirklich eine wunderschöne Strecke ist!

Edit: Was mich an Österreich halt stört ist, dass man für sämtliche Passstraßen bezahlen muss. Das finde ich persönlich eine Frechheit und deshalb bin ich eig. auch nicht in Österreich unterwegs.


----------



## Metalic (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube die Schweiz lasse ich als Motorradziel lieber aus. Nichts gegen die Schweiz. Tolles Land. Aber ich hör von ganz vielen Motorradfahrern, dass auf ihren Tourkarten quasi ein Loch an der Stelle der Schweiz ist.  Ich meine, in der Schweiz darf die Polizei doch sogar "schätzen" wie schnell man unterwegs war. Also die stoppen wohl die Zeit für ne gewisse Strecke und errechnen sich dann, wie schnell man wohl gefahren ist.

Ist eh zu weit weg für mich. Dann fahr ich lieber in Harz. Ist nicht so weit weg und es gibt Kurven ohne Ende


----------



## cami (9. Dezember 2013)

Das die Polizei schätzen darf hätte ich jetzt noch nie gehört. Es ist aber so das man durchaus an einem schönen Wochenende einen Polizisten mit einer Laserpistole "bewaffnet" in einer Nische auf einem Pass versteckt antreffen kann und dann gelasert wird. Das finde ich natürlich schon eine absolute Frechheit und Schikane, da man auf einer Passstraße weder Fußgänger noch Kinder oder sonst wen gefährdet. Wen stört es wenn man mal mit 100 auf einer Geraden irgendwo abseits der Zivilisation fährt?

Fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen, dass es erst einmal einen Freund von mir erwischt hat, welcher dann den Ausweis für 3 Monate abgeben musste. Auf den Strassen ist es zum Glück so, dass vielerorts Radargeräte eingesetzt werden welche nur von vorne blitzen und somit für Motorradfahrer irrelevant sind


----------



## Metalic (9. Dezember 2013)

100 auf ner Geraden und dann richtig Ärger bekommen? Das könnte ich nicht mich da am Riemen zu reißen.  Dafür fahre ich aber auch die falsche Maschine und ich bin alles andere als ein Raser. Aber 100 hab ich ja drauf, da habe ich gerade mal in den zweiten Gang geschaltet auf ner Geraden 

Edit: Und was das schätzen angeht. Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die Schweizer beamten sich (wie in Deutschland auch) irgendwo am Straßenrand hinstellen und über Funk durchgeben, wenn da Fahrer mit Ps starken Maschinen ankommen. Sie werden nicht gemessen. Aber die Jungs am anderen Ende der Leitung sehen dann ja wie lange es dauert bis die Mopeds bei ihnen ankommen. Ging es zu schnell, werden zu raus gezogen und dürfen blechen. Ich such den Artikel gerne mal. War auf jeden Fall was offizielles. Mal schauen ob ich es noch wieder finde.

Edit2: Ist das selbe, wie mit dem YouTube Kerl der angehalten wurde, weil der Polizist auf mehrere hundert Meter Entfernung wohl mit seinem Sachverstand schätzen konnte, wie schnell er war. Gemessen wurde da gar nichts. Aber Geld wollten sie. "Neulich am Straßenrand" mein ich. Der Fahrer ist ja leider verstorben. Aber das Video sollten die meisten ja kennen.


----------



## cami (9. Dezember 2013)

Es waren leider ein bisschen mehr als 100. 80 ist in der Schweiz außerorts erlaubt und ab 20 km/h zu viel kann man den Ausweis abgeben. Ist halt so dass bei z.B. 25 km/h zu viel das erste mal nebst einer Busse eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen wird. Wenn es ein weiteres mal vorkommt, ist der Ausweis halt weg. Kommt aber sicherlich auch immer drauf an was für einen Polizisten man erwischt.


----------



## Metalic (9. Dezember 2013)

Na klar, die Laune des Beamten spielt auch ne Rolle. Ist ja oft so. 
Aber sind schon nicht ohne die Strafen bei euch


----------



## JensderRoggi (9. Dezember 2013)

deleted


----------



## >ExX< (10. Dezember 2013)

ok, dann werde ich mir wohl mal so ein reperaturhandbuch zulegen 

habe wie gesagt schon fast alles an der kiste ausgetauscht, die auslasssteuerung steht auch richtig.


in Österreich war das zumindest so dass die Bullen die Geschwindigkeit schätzen dürfen.
Aber 80 km/h auf Landstraßen finde ich echt abnormal, ich meine selbst 130 oder 150 kommen einem auf Straßen außerhalb von Ortschaften nicht zu schnell vor.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Dezember 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich tanke aus Prinzip kein E10. Die sollen Kartoffeln oder Mais anbauen, kein Brennstoff
> 
> Das mit den Theorien stimmt schon. Aber das Altöl lass ich trotzdem nicht im Motor über den Winter
> 
> Eine Glaubenfrage ist es bei mir ebensowenig. In 35 Jahren aktives biken (ohne 50er) macht man so seine Erfahrungen ...


Also mir kommt es so vor, dass E10 mit Zweitaktern nicht so gut harmoniert. Hab ne Aprilia RX 125. Wenn ich E10 getankt habe, qualmt die immer ziemlich blau, mit normalem Sprit nicht?


----------



## killer196 (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi ihrs, ist ne gsr750 einsteigerfreundlich?
Gedrosselt auf 48 ps.


----------



## Metalic (11. Dezember 2013)

Bin ich noch nie gefahren. Die Maschine soll aber zu den ruhigeren Mopeds zählen. Würde sie einfach mal Probe fahren. Wirst ja merken wie sie dir liegt.


----------



## moe (11. Dezember 2013)

Boah, ich zähl schon die Tage bis der Vogel endlich raus kann. 133 sinds noch, davon darf ich 79 nicht fahren also sind effektiv noch 54.


----------



## JensderRoggi (11. Dezember 2013)

deleted


----------



## hendrosch (11. Dezember 2013)

Naja die Ablagerungen sind zu vernachlässigen. 
Da ist die Ölkohle Millionen mal schlimmer. 
Und was die Dichtungen an geht weis ichs nicht, aber all zu viele sinds ja nicht. 

Das sie etwas mehr Raucht könnte an einer etwas schlechteren Verbrennung kommen oder einfach nur durch etwas höheren Wassergehalt im E10 statt dem E5.


----------



## moe (11. Dezember 2013)

Das Zeug tank ich schon aus Prinzip nicht, obwohl der Brennstoff an sich dem Motor ja nicht schadet. Da mach ich mir um die ganzen Dichtungen mehr Sorgen. 
Mal abgesehen von der besch*ssenen Politik, mit der das Zeug eingeführt wurde; warum sollte ich das tanken, wenn das gerade mal 2-4ct billiger ist als E5, ich aber nen Mehrverbrauch habe und ich nicht sicher weiß, wie meine kleine das Zeug verdaut?


----------



## mülla1 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich darf es gar nicht tanken weil meine Maschine einen Kunststofftank hat :O 
Aber moe hat da schon recht.. Das war ne Sauerei von der Politik. Und trotz das alle Verbände (ADAC und auch umweltverbände) Sturm dagegen laufen wird es nicht abgeschafft. Für mich mal wieder ein Beweis wie gut die lobbyarbeit in Deutschland funktioniert  
Aber eh.. Es gibt noch viel mehr worüber man sich aufregen kann


----------



## Metalic (11. Dezember 2013)

mülla, super das du da bist 
Ich spekuliere nächstes Jahr auf den Kauf einer 990er SuperDuke. Ich hoffe ja, durch die neue große Duke wirds die kleine Schwester "günstig" auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt geben.
Wenn ich für KTM oder auch speziell für die Super Duke Teile haben möchte, kannst du mir da ein paar Seiten nennen. Mit Teilen mein ich eventuell ne andere Lampenmaske. Das Standartding gefällt mir nämlich gar nicht. Oder vernünftige Pötte die auch klingen.


----------



## hendrosch (11. Dezember 2013)

Klar E10 tanken mach ich wie (fast) jeder andere auch nicht, aber ich wollte nur sagen das es gar nicht so schlimm ist wie alle immer tuen. 
Immerhin sind es nur nochmal 5% Ethanol auf die 5 schon vorhandenen. 

Was haltet ihr überhaupt von den neun KTM RCs ich find die ja schon recht sexy. Als kleines Leichtes Moped für A1/2 schon interresant. (Meine Mutter hat ne Duke 390 und bei dem Gewicht macht der 2te (nach 1000km ) Motor schon Spaß)
Außerdem sehen die top aus. 

WENN diese potthässliche Scheinwerfermaske nicht wäre!!!  Ich weis nicht was die sich dabei gedacht habe. Die sah auf den alten Dukes ******* aus und beim Sportler wirds nicht gerade besser. 

Sie hätten damit so einen großen Markt bedienen können denn von der Technik ist m.M.n. die Duke jeder 4 Takt 125er vorzuziehen, aber manche wollen halt eine voll Verkleidete. 
Da hätte die ansonsten fast mit der Duke baugleiche und Fahrwerktechnisch "nicht nur 125er" mit ABS einfach einen riesen Vorsprung zu allen anderen gehabt.
Aber mit der Front wird die kein Jugendlicher ohne Bindehautentzündung kaufen. 

Naja KTM will ja sicher nur Power Parts verkaufen.


----------



## DOcean (11. Dezember 2013)

im Auto tank ich nur E10....

Auf dem Zweirad nicht, aber eher aus Faulheit hab noch nicht nachgeguckt ob die das verträgt

E10 ist halt 4 Cent billiger, klar tank ich das dann wenn der Motor da verträgt...

EDIT:
grade mal nachgeguckt, die vertägt das da überleg ich mir das für die nächste Saison


----------



## mülla1 (11. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> mülla, super das du da bist
> Ich spekuliere nächstes Jahr auf den Kauf einer 990er SuperDuke. Ich hoffe ja, durch die neue große Duke wirds die kleine Schwester "günstig" auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt geben.
> Wenn ich für KTM oder auch speziell für die Super Duke Teile haben möchte, kannst du mir da ein paar Seiten nennen. Mit Teilen mein ich eventuell ne andere Lampenmaske. Das Standartding gefällt mir nämlich gar nicht. Oder vernünftige Pötte die auch klingen.


 
Owei  also ich glaube auf die Preise kannst du spekulieren, aber viel tun wird sich nicht... Aaaaber however.. Ehm Teile hab ich immer entweder über ktm direkt, also www.ktm-versand.de oder über das ktm forum bezogen www.ktm-forum.eu 
Willst du denn auf eine komplett andere lampenmaske? Oder beispielsweise so wie ich von bj05/06 auf die neueren Baujahre? Ganz einfach ist das alles nicht weil der Tacho ja vorn mit verbaut ist  aber machbar isses immer. 
Ehm die bekanntesten pötte sind von Acra, leovince, sil - motor und mivv. Eins vorweg: laut sind sie alle  also ne flüstertüte ist die duke nicht mit einem Zubehörpott  würdest du nicht so weit weg wohnen dann könnte man sich ja mal treffen und du kannst mal hören.. Im Frühjahr wollte ich aber eh mal in den Norden.. Nen Kumpel von mir ist jetzt nach stade gezogen


----------



## Metalic (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe einfach noch, dass viele die 1290er haben wollen und die kleinere dann "abstoßen"  . Ich hab schon gelesen, dass ab 07 oder 08 ne andere Maske drauf war. Aber so richtig habe ich mir das noch nicht angesehen. Dachte es gäbe halt Zubehör das ala Plug-and-Play umgebaut wird. Wenn es ne Super Duke wird, müsste ich eh ein bisschen was machen um sie einfach aggressiver aussehen zu lassen. Bin gestern bei Ducati gewesen, aber mein Traum die Streetfighter war nicht da  Die hat halt das "Böse".

Stade ist von mir noch etwa 150km weg, aber vielleicht kann man da mal was anleiern  Komme im Sommer auch nicht viel weg, höchstens einmal in den Harz im Juni/Juli.


----------



## PrincePaul (11. Dezember 2013)

Hehe, da würde ich mit der kleineren Schwester auch mal rum kommen xD
Werde die 690 vermutlich kommendes Jahr auch des öfteren hier in Hamburg haben, ansonsten steht die Mopete ja in Hannover


----------



## mülla1 (13. Dezember 2013)

@metalic:
Das wird sich zeigen. Leider kommt ktm mit der Produktion der neuen nicht hinterher. Wenn du jetzt eine bestellst wartest du bist nächstes jahr juni/Juli. Also die Maschine ist gut angekommen 
Ehm Joa mit plug and play ist da nicht viel.. Kannst ja mal die Modelle googlen. Das was gleich bleibt ist der Scheinwerfer. Die Verkleidung etc sieht komplett anders aus. Und das größte problem:
Der Tacho ist ein anderer.. 
Wenn ich mich so recht entsinne hab ich den Tacho getauscht, Wassertemperatur sensor gewechselt, aussentemperatur sensor gelegt. Dabei mussten aber auch neue Kabel gezogen werden und so. Also ist mit ein wenig Aufwand verbunden. Aber es lohnt sich 
Ja das müssten wir dann mal abklären wenn es soweit ist  und der Elbtunnel nicht mehr leckt  sonst säuft uns der Metalic noch auf der Hälfte der Strecke ab :O


----------



## Metalic (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich lass erstmal das neue Jahr kommen. Mal schauen was sich so ergibt in Sachen Moped. Bin ja mit der R1 auch zufrieden. Bin nur jemand, der braucht häufig was neues  Doofe Angewohnheit.
Elbtunnel ist dicht! Bin schon ein paar Mal durch mit Moped dieses Jahr. Was nervt sind die ganzen Baustellen kurz vor und hinter Hamburg. Da mag ich auch nie so recht Gas geben. Zivile Autobahnpolizei macht mir da ein wenig "Angst".
Morgen geht es erst einmal nach Hamburg auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und danach auf den Kiez zusammen mit knapp 30 Jungs und Mädels aus der R1 Community. Das wird sehr geil.


----------



## Murdoch (14. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich lass erstmal das neue Jahr kommen. Mal schauen was sich so ergibt in Sachen Moped. Bin ja mit der R1 auch zufrieden. Bin nur jemand, der braucht häufig was neues  Doofe Angewohnheit.
> Elbtunnel ist dicht! Bin schon ein paar Mal durch mit Moped dieses Jahr. Was nervt sind die ganzen Baustellen kurz vor und hinter Hamburg. Da mag ich auch nie so recht Gas geben. Zivile Autobahnpolizei macht mir da ein wenig "Angst".
> Morgen geht es erst einmal nach Hamburg auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und danach auf den Kiez zusammen mit knapp 30 Jungs und Mädels aus der R1 Community. Das wird sehr geil.


 
Mit Moped? 
Bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Metalic (14. Dezember 2013)

Nene ohne Mopeds.


----------



## Murdoch (14. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Nene ohne Mopeds.


 
Ihr Kaffee racer.


----------



## DOcean (17. Dezember 2013)

na wer von euch war gestern auf dem Zweirad unterwegs? 

Ich war gestern die letzte Sonnenstunde noch ne Runde unterwegs. war "cool" aber ging


----------



## TheJumper0 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hier sind grade nette 7-8 Grad, blauer Himmel und Sonne aumen:


----------



## Metalic (17. Dezember 2013)

Am Sonntag hatten wir hier top Wetter. Sind auch einige Mopeds hier lang geknattert. Wäre auch gefahren, aber ich lag noch in Sauer. Die Weihnachtsmarkt- und Kieztour hat ihre Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## mülla1 (18. Dezember 2013)

jaja  immer dieser glühwein  am wochenende wird auch nochmal eine vorweihnachtliche feuerzangenbowle angesetzt.


----------



## Metalic (18. Dezember 2013)

mülla ich brauch nochmal deine wertvollen Tipps. 
Ich spiel ja mit dem Gedanken nächste Saison mal auf eine 990er Super Duke zu setzen. In der Nähe der Händler hat derzeit diese hier stehen. Die wollte ich mir mal anschauen und eventuell mal ne kleine Runde drehen falls das Wetter es zulässt. Ich werde sie nicht kaufen. Wenn dann erst im nächsten Jahr und wahrscheinlich auch von Privat.
Nur ein paar Fragen kommen halt immer auf, da ich mich mit KTM so gar nicht auskenne. Welches Modell bzw. Baujahr wäre denn zu empfehlen? Und kann es sein, dass es zig verschiedene Modelle gibt, was das Design angeht? Bei der hier, ist mir das Heck irgendwie zu "rund". Dieses Modell hingegen finde ich richtig genial. Oder liegt das nur am Endtopf?


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Dezember 2013)

Die normale Version ab 2008 hat das Heck, das dir zu "rund" ist.
Die eckige Version sollte die Super Duke R sein.
Und dann gibts noch die normalen von 2005 bis 2007 mit der "Brotkasten" Maske und dem Baumarkttacho 

Ich selbst tendiere gerade zu der 950 SM


----------



## Metalic (18. Dezember 2013)

Habe ich auch gerade so grob gesehen dass es wohl die R Version ist. Ich muss mich da mal schlau machen und vor allem mal fahren. Was mir jetzt noch Gedanken macht ist die Sitzhöhe. Habe nun nicht die längsten Beine. Meine Yamaha hat eine Sitzhöhe von 835mm und die Duke 870mm. Na wenn das mal hinhaut


----------



## mülla1 (18. Dezember 2013)

Sooooo also wie schelmiii das schon sagte:

1. Baureihe:
05/06 standard superduke. Hat die fette Brotkasten lampenmaske plus den hässlichen Tacho. Tacho und Drehzahlmesser sind voneinander getrennt. Also zwei Instrumente. 
Gilt als die "männerduke" weil der Motor ziemlich giftig ans Werk geht. 
Bekannte Probleme so gut wie keine. Der kupplungsnehmerzylinder geht schonmal kaputt. Da hilft aber ein Teil aus dem Zubehör und es ist Ruhe. Leicht zu erkennen ist sie meist an der silbernen schwinge  

2. Baureihe 
07 cup -  edition : abverkauf der "alten" Modelle allerdings mit leicht veränderter lampenmaske (sieht etwas besser aus). Soweit ich das im Kopf habe hat die Maschine nur eine ein Mann Zulassung. Also das Heck ist geändert. 

07-12 superduke: Änderungen an Einspritzung, tankgröße, mappings, Instrumente, das erste mal das richtige facelift (vom aussehen her die superduke die man wahrscheinlich am ehesten kennt). 
Motor wurde durch das geänderte mapping deutlich gezähmt. Verbrauch ging runter. Zusätzlich kamen Brembo radialbremsen für vorn. 
Ab 08: superduke r 
Verschärfte version der normalen 07-12 sd. Kam ab Werk mit Acra krümmern und diversen anderen Modifikation. Leistung wuchs auf 136ps (kann man aber mit den alten modellen auch mal eben erreichen.. Siehe meine sd). 
Auch hier nur eine einmann zulassung (das ist das geile Heck was du meintest. Wird als sog r-heck bezeichnet). Mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am Fahrwerk durch andere federelemente 

SuperDuke ab 12-13: nur noch als superduke r verfügbar, allerdings ab dort auch mit zweimann zulassung und soziussitz 

Ab 2014..ja da wissen wir ja alle was kommt  

Was gibt's noch zu sagen.. Ehm ich hab das Mitm Handy geschrieben  also wenn es nicht so ausführlich ist dann liegts daran.  aber hier hast mal einen groben Überblick. 

Was kann man noch dazu sagen.. 
Ehm ja die Probleme mit dem Tank ziehen sich durch alle Baujahre. Scheint wohl irgendwie so eine ktm Macke zu sein das sich der Tank verziehen kann wenn er ausgebaut ist. Abhilfe hilft da:
Keine e10 plörre in den Tank. 

Ansonsten gelten die Maschinen und Motoren als sehr sehr zuverlässig 

Kurz noch zu meiner sd:
Ich hab die ganz alte, also die 05/06 Männerduke. Da ich allerdings die Verkleidung und die Instrumente derart hässlich fand hab ich Alles auf das aktuelle r Modell vorne umgebaut. Also neuen Tacho rein und die Verkleidung und und und. War recht viel weil auch Sensorik getauscht werden musste. 
Dazu kam dann noch die Silmoto Komplettanlage mit angepasstem mapping dazu. Ende vom Lied.. Im Verbrauch hat sich nicht viel getan (knappe 8l/100km )  aber ich hab die 136ps  zusätzlich hab ich noch die schwinge pulverbeschichten lassen und das zentralfederbein aus dem r Modell verbaut (zwecks einstellungsmöglichkeiten). 

Ehm ja sitzhöhe  also ich bin 1,82m groß und komme noch ganz gut auf den Boden. Aber viel höher dürfte sie auch nicht sein. Letztenendes musst du sie aber probefahren um darüber eine Aussage treffen zu können 

So ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen


----------



## >ExX< (19. Dezember 2013)

Gerade mal Batterie durchgemeseen: 12,77V

Sehr gutes Ergebnis, wie ich finde


----------



## hendrosch (19. Dezember 2013)

Ohne Last ist das kaum repräsentativ. 
Mit wärs ein Top Wert meine ist momentan ein bisschen komisch. Muss mal meinen Laderegler überprüfen.


----------



## the.hai (19. Dezember 2013)

dieser kalte hässliche winter^^

ich hab garkeine eile und kann mich immernoch nicht zum folieren überwinden^^ sie steht weiterhin wie ein trümmerhaufen in der garage, mal sehn ob ich mir im januar mal den schweinehung packe.


was bastelt ihr noch, bzw habt ihr vor?

ich: alles was plastik ist, wird schwarz carbon foliert und ne neue heckunterverkleidung mit neuem kzh und kleinem kennzeichen ist fällig


----------



## JensderRoggi (20. Dezember 2013)

deleted


----------



## Murdoch (20. Dezember 2013)

Also ich fahre  noch. 
Heute hole ich se mal wieder raus 

Bis 2 grad geht's wenns nicht nass ist.


----------



## mülla1 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss noch die halteschellen von der auspuffanlage wieder anschweißen  die sind wegen der rappelei gerissen :/ und ansonsten wollte ich noch ein paar kleinteile zum pulverbeschichten geben.. ansonsten bleibts aber so wie es ist


----------



## Heretic (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe nach 2 Monaten endlich Internet !! yey...

Ich war auch noch bis vor 2 Wochen unterwegs. Dann eines Abends hats aber derart geregnet und es wurde plötzlich so kalt das meine nicht zugedeckte Maschine leider mit Eiszapfen überseht wurde. 

Am nächsten Tag war der Stromteufel schneller als ich. Jetzt mus ich erstmal warten bis die ich die Batterie laden kann und heute ist so ein schöner Tag und ich habe endlich Frei -.-


----------



## moe (20. Dezember 2013)

Also ich will meine XT übern Winter durchn TÜV bringen.
Seit Dienstag ist der Draht aus der Schulter raus und je nachdem, wie meine Muskeln sich regeneriert haben kann ich weiter machen. Als erstes steht Speichen und Felgen polieren auf der Liste, wenn ich die Räder abgeholt hab. Dann vorne die Bremse befüllen und gucken, ob se noch dicht ist und wieder bremst. Die tragenden Schrauben tausch ich alle, weil mir die vom Auspuff am Rahmen bis auf eine abgerissen sind. Wo ich dann schon beim Auspuff bin: Da steht noch ein Dichtigkeitstest, evtl nachschweißen und lackieren an. Dann noch die Elektrik auf Vordermann bringen und mal antasten, was Onkel Graukittel zu dem Bock sagt.
Ich bin mir nur nicht mehr so ganz sicher, ob das mit den Grobstollenreifen so ne gute Idee war.


----------



## JensderRoggi (23. Dezember 2013)

deleted


----------



## hendrosch (23. Dezember 2013)

So gleich wird (vermutlich das letzte mal für dieses Jahr) gefahren. 
Ich freu mich schon endlich wieder ne Runde zu drehen. Ich hoffe der Winter wird nicht so unerträglich lang...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Dezember 2013)

Wow meinen Respekt vor denen die jetzt noch fahren. 

Umbaupläne: Im Januar wollte ich nen kleinen neuen KZH und Miniblinker bestellen, damit die Schweinenase endlich abkommt. 
Wenn sich noch ein preislich akzeptabler und gut erhaltener gebrauchter Akra finden sollte, tja dann.... mal schaun. 
*bop-bop-bop-bop-bop-bop-bop-bop* 

Noch 98 Tage bis zum 1. April...


----------



## ЯoCaT (23. Dezember 2013)

Mit der Enduro kannste jetzt erst anfangen zu fahren


----------



## the.hai (23. Dezember 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Noch 98 Tage bis zum 1. April...


 
der 1.märz is doch aber saisonstart


----------



## DOcean (23. Dezember 2013)

saisonstart ist wenn das Wetter so bleibt am 1.1.


----------



## computertod (23. Dezember 2013)

ich muss noch auf meine neue Batterie warten, dann werd ich auch noch ne Runde fahren


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Dezember 2013)

Dieses Jahr lag im März noch/ wieder Schnee...
Da habe ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht vermisst, noch nicht fahren zu dürfen. 
Die ersten Touren im April waren auch noch recht frisch, also von daher: passt mit 1. April! 
Und ja... DAS IST NOCH VIEL ZU LANG !!!


----------



## STSLeon (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich war grade bei meinem Motorrad in der Garage. Manchmal verfluche ich mein Saisonkennzeichen, immerhin haben wir hier heute 10 Grad und Sonnenschein gehabt. Da wäre eine kleine Runde gut gegangen. Aktuell bin ich am überlegen meine Lederkombi zum Grundreihigen zu geben. Immerhin habe ich manchmal doch gut geschwitzt in dem Ding.


----------



## Murdoch (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich komm gerade von ner kleinen biege zurück. 

Also Wetter und Temperatur ist das eine.... Anarchie auf den Straßen... Das andere. :banghead:

Also macht wenigstens inner Großstadt keinen Sinn momentan zu fahren. Die schlagen sich ja förmlich auf der Straße tot...


----------



## Metalic (23. Dezember 2013)

Heute hatten wir den ganzen Tag strahlenden Sonnenschein. Hätte fahren können, WENN ich nicht hätte arbeiten müssen. Außerdem mussten noch 1-2 Last-Minute Weihnachtsgeschenke gekauft werden und es war schweinekalt 
Als ich dann hörte, dass wir morgen bis zu 14 °C hier bekommen sollen wurde ich ja hellhörig. Aber starker Wind und Regen sind nicht so geil mit dem Motorrad. Dann bleibt die Süße weiterhin abgedeckt im Trockenen und muss notgedrungen zu meiner anderen Süßen


----------



## >ExX< (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohe weihnachten! 

ich brauche motorradstiefel in größe 48, zwingend mit schleifern.

Hat jemand vorschläge?

Edit: Oder Welche in größe 47 die aber sehr groß ausfallen


----------



## hendrosch (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab Daytona Shortys auch in 48. 
Haben aber keine Schleifer. Vielleicht gibts ähnliche auch mit. Mir gefallen die echt gut sind auch gemütlich und recht unauffällig.

Ich würd zu den großen zwei anprobieren gehen. 
Ich war in Koblenz da sind zwei Giga/Mega Stores gegenüber da findet man fast alles.


----------



## Chrisch (25. Dezember 2013)

Nach jahrelanger Abstinenz hab ich mir auch mal wieder nen Mopped gekauft, passend zu Weihnachten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Chris


----------



## >ExX< (25. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm, ja das bietet sich natürlich an wenn da 2 so große läden direkt beieinander sind 

Wollte wenn dann stiefel haben, nicht so kurze schuhe 
edit: wie viel ccm hat das ding?


----------



## Chrisch (25. Dezember 2013)

Ist ne 525 (510cc)


----------



## mülla1 (25. Dezember 2013)

Schickes Teil  an sowas hätte ich auch noch Interesse


----------



## Metalic (25. Dezember 2013)

Ne wenn die Rennleitung da mal mit deinem Kennzeichen einverstanden ist


----------



## Chrisch (25. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man nur aufm HiRa fährt passt der Winkel 

Ne Spaß, Kennzeichenträger muss ich mir noch nen anderen holen. Der Besitzer hatte leider nur das Sportheck.

Nen Satz 17" für die Straße muss wohl auch demnächst noch her


----------



## Metalic (25. Dezember 2013)

Mit so etwas habe ich nach meiner Prüfung angefangen. Macht schon Spaß, aber nichts hier für meine Gegend. Da verhunger ich mit so einer Maschine auf den Geraden


----------



## computertod (25. Dezember 2013)

gerade noch Weihnachtsrunde Nr. 2 gefahren, diesmal sogar mit Weniger Kühlwasserverlust als gestern


----------



## Metalic (25. Dezember 2013)

Tja wenn der Kreislauf leer ist, ist er leer


----------



## computertod (25. Dezember 2013)

ka was das gestern war, hab heute, bevor ich gefahren bin, mal reingeschaut und da war der Pegel noch normal ... mal schaun wies jetzt aussieht


----------



## Chrisch (25. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Mit so etwas habe ich nach meiner Prüfung angefangen. Macht schon Spaß, aber nichts hier für meine Gegend. Da verhunger ich mit so einer Maschine auf den Geraden


Hab ich hier zum Glück weniger Probleme, hier gibts ausreichend Wald und Wiesen und schöne Strecken für Sumo


----------



## DOcean (25. Dezember 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Frohe weihnachten!
> 
> ich brauche motorradstiefel in größe 48, zwingend mit schleifern.
> 
> ...



Ich hab welche von Probiker haben Schleifer und gehen echt hoch.... PROBIKER SPEEDSTAR II - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit

und hab mit Gr47 auch echt große Füße...


----------



## >ExX< (25. Dezember 2013)

bei louis gibts die alpinestars S-MX 6 Boots bis 50


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2014)

Hat wer die ZDV für meine CBF600S gesehen?

Grad wegen Zerlegen/Zusammensetzen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ersteeres hat super geklappt, aber langsam krieg ich ein bischen Bammel vor letzteres


----------



## >ExX< (4. Januar 2014)

Was ist denn eine ZDV?


----------



## DOcean (5. Januar 2014)

Zentrale Dummkopf Verhinderung


----------



## Metalic (5. Januar 2014)

Bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen...


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2014)

okay, drei Zivis^^

Zentrale Dienstvorschrift

das sollte nur eine anspielung sein, auf die schönen "zerlegen und zusammensetzen"-zeiten beim bund....


----------



## DOcean (5. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> okay, drei Zivis^^



nicht ganz beim dem Haufen war ich auch ist aber schon lange her...


----------



## Metalic (5. Januar 2014)

2 Monate bin ich immerhin da gewesen. Aber das lernt man gleich in der ersten Woche. Soldaten oder generell Leute bei der Bundeswehr sind so faul, die kürzen ja wirklich alles ab...


----------



## >ExX< (5. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute, ich will mir diese Protektorenjacke kaufen, weil man auch den Rückenprotektor abmachen kann.

Alpinestars

Wisst ihr ob dann auch die Schultergurte dabei sind, oder ob man die nachrüsten kann wie bei dem hier( ist der selbe nur eben einzeln verkauft)?

Alpinestars


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Januar 2014)

Ist-Zustand meiner S51 mit neuer 19"-Vorderfelge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (12. Januar 2014)

das ding hat 19"? da sieht die Bremstrommel ja noch kleiner aus als sie eh schon ist


----------



## JensderRoggi (15. Januar 2014)

deleted


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2014)

es ging mir halt darum wenn warmes wetter ist, dann könnte ich die komplette Protektorjacke anziehen aufm Straßenmopped, und darüber nen pulli.

und wenn es kälter wird die normale jacke, und dann einfach den rücken protektor von der Protektorjacke abtrennen.

Aber hat sich eh erledigt, denn heute sind meine Alpinestars SMX 6 Stiefel angekommen sowie der Vanucci Rückenprotektor 

Bilder kommen wahrscheinlich morgen


----------



## the.hai (15. Januar 2014)

also pulli wedelt mir zu dolle aufm mopped.

ohne meine kombi sag ich nichts


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Januar 2014)

@ the.hai : Und das ist auch richtig so 

Obwohl es im Sommer immer wieder verlockend ist, sich nur im T-Shirt draufzusetzen


----------



## Metalic (15. Januar 2014)

Bis man sich das erste Mal die Haut und das Fleisch von den Knochen brennt bei einem richtig schönen Rutscher


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, eben  

Achja, wenn diese blöde Haut doch nicht wäre


----------



## Chrisch (16. Januar 2014)

So, heute mal die Straßenschuhe anprobiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss nur noch ne hohe Sitzbank her.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Januar 2014)

Was genau ist das für eine ?


----------



## Chrisch (16. Januar 2014)

KTM EXC (bzw MXC) 525


----------



## >ExX< (17. Januar 2014)

Oh oh das ding hat druck 

Ich will auch supermoto


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Januar 2014)

Find solche Moppeds auch echt schick anzusehen 



> Ich will auch supermoto



dito !


----------



## mülla1 (17. Januar 2014)

ja die Teile machen schon Bock.. Zumindest wie es Kurvig bleibt. Auf längeren gerade hast halt immer das nachsehen.. Und ich freue mich über den einen Zylinder den ich mehr hab


----------



## >ExX< (17. Januar 2014)

Und das geringe gewicht spricht dafür, aber auf Geraden machen die karren wirklich kaum sinn 

Ihr könnt ja mal bei facebbook nach einer seite namens speedracing suchen, da klickt mal die bilder durch.
Der typ beherrscht das ding echt gut, die kurvenlage ist halt einfach geil


----------



## T-Drive (17. Januar 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Und das geringe gewicht spricht dafür, aber auf Geraden machen die karren wirklich kaum sinn



Why ?

In meiner Gegend fahren die Sumos die Geraden halt aufm Hinterrad


----------



## >ExX< (17. Januar 2014)

ja klar, aufm hinterrad ziehen geht mit den dingern wunderbar 

meinte das nur im vergleich zu supersportlern, die sind eher für die Gerade gedacht als Sumo´s.

Supermoto ist halt für schnell ums Eck zu kommen


----------



## T-Drive (17. Januar 2014)

Für die Gerade empfehle ich Harley, oder andere Chopper,Cruiser und Vergleichbare 
Die Geraden sind mit den SS auch langweilig, ausser Loch aufreissen und Blechbüxen überholen ist da ja auch nix.
Und das alles schön gebückt


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Januar 2014)

Endlich ist der Preis für die MT07 raus, auch wenn nicht in der presse. Aber auf der HP von Yama steht es nun, und ich bin wirklich überrascht davon: 5500€ ohne ABS, 6000€ mit ABS. GEIL! 
Nächste woche ist messe, mal schauen ob sie die MT07 dabei haben. Ich denke, das wird mein neues Mopped


----------



## hendrosch (19. Januar 2014)

Ist en schickes Teil, sieht auch besser aus als die 09, aber dem 3 Zylinder könnt ich nich widerstehen (wenn es eine der beiden werden sollte). Sind vermutlich aber beide recht spaßig und auf jeden Fall top für ihr Geld.

Die ist Preislich ja immerhin nur minimal über der 390er Duke die, wie ich (leider) aus erster Hand sagen kann, ein paar Qualitative Probleme hat und vom Fahren zwar sicher ok ist aber eben kein komplettes Motorrad (dafür ist sie halt leicht). 
Ein besserer Vergleich ist sicher aber die Honda NC700/750S, die bis auf das Helmfach und das DCT auf Wunsch, im Gesamtpaket denke ich mal schlechter ist. (Bzw. auch eher gemütlich (macht bei weitem nicht so viel Spaß wie die Duke, denn obwohl ich keinen passenden Führschein hab stehen beide in unserer Garage) z.B. wg.  dem frühen Drehmoment, dafür aber deutlich schwerer)


----------



## STSLeon (19. Januar 2014)

Finde auch, dass die MT07 und die MT09 nette Maschinen sind, wobei mein Favorit die MT09 wäre. Der Motor muss allererste Sahne sein. Vielleicht bringt ja Yamaha noch einen Sportler auf Basis der MT09 raus.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2014)

Ber chopper/cruiser sind blöd 

Habe jetzt übrigends meine KMX zum laufen gebracht, ich muss bis samstag tüv und versicherung fertig haben, und die karre muss bis mittwochabend laufen.
Die vergaserdüse ist unterwegs, ich hoffe die kommt früh genug an.
Tank muss noch geschweißt werden weil undicht, die zusätzliche ständerfeder kann ich von nem kumpel haben, sowie die batterie.
Und die teile die er sich von mir geliehen hat brauche ich auch wieder zurück.
Das wären die handschützer, beide spiegel, sozius fußrasten, gepäckträger und blinker, ich hoffe das klappt bis dahin.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Januar 2014)

Klar, die MT09 ist schon noch ein stück cooler als die 07, aber halt leider auch 2000€ teurer 
ICh denke, dass Yamaha in nächster zeit einiges mit dem neuen 3er anstellt. DIe FZ8 wirds wohl auch bald nicht mehr geben,  dafür ist die konkurenz aus gleichem hause zu gut


----------



## moe (21. Januar 2014)

Wie fluchtet ihr eigentlich euer Hinterrad? Lohnt sich das so nen Laser für ~35 Öre zu kaufen?
Bisher hab ichs immer mit Meterstab an irgendwelchen Rahmenrohren abgemessen. Die Markierungen an der Schwinge kann man eh voll vergessen.


----------



## T-Drive (22. Januar 2014)

Mit dem Laser gehts halt am schnellsten und am genauesten, weil genau dort gemessen wird wos drauf ankommt. Die Kontrolle nach festziehen der Achsmutter in Sekunden 

Ich wollte nicht mehr ohne


----------



## hendrosch (22. Januar 2014)

Ich werd mir son Teil vermutlich auch anschaffen. 

Momentan gibts bei Polo auch 20% auf alles außer Navis und reduzierte Sachen. 
:"sorry20"
(Gültig bis Ende Februar)


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2014)

Mal sehen, ob ich Samstag aufer Motorradmesse son Teil einigermaßen günstig krieg.
Wenn nicht, bestell ichs halt irgendwo.


----------



## Murdoch (23. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich Samstag aufer Motorradmesse son Teil einigermaßen günstig krieg.
> Wenn nicht, bestell ichs halt irgendwo.


 
Wo isn grad eine.


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2014)

In Friedrichshafen am Bodensee ist am Wochenende ne ziemlich große.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Januar 2014)

Es wird langsam was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Januar 2014)

Sry für den Doppelpost.  

Kann das stimmen ? Ein Kumpel hat mir erzählt, dass er nur ~400 € für seinen Motorradführerschein bezahlt hat, weil er seit Kindesalter mit Mopeds und ähnlichem  gefahren ist. Somit konnte er sich fast alle Fahrstunden sparen.
Bringt mir mein Klasse B-Führerschein Vorteile ? Habe den am 14.2.2013 gemacht und werde in diesem Jahr im Mai 20 Jahre alt


----------



## mülla1 (27. Januar 2014)

Puhh so wenig klingt schon komisch.. Ich hab auch recht wenig gezahlt und hab nur die Stunden gemacht die auch wirklich nachgewiesen werden müssen. Kann aber sein das er da was mit seinem Fahrlehrer gekungelt hat . Ehm ne das bringt dir nicht wirklich Viel. Nur musst du halt weniger Theorie Stunden machen und darfst in der Prüfung weniger fehlerpunkte haben


----------



## DOcean (27. Januar 2014)

www.flvbw.de -> Fhrerscheinklassen Motorrad (A, A1, M, Mofa)

*-> Wie               lange dauert die Ausbildung mindestens?*

Bei der Theorie sparst du die Hälfte der Stunden, dadurch wird der aber nicht billiger...


----------



## Metalic (27. Januar 2014)

Eventuell hat er mit dem Fahrlehrer da was geregelt. Habe ich auch so gemacht da ich den Besitzer der Fahrschule kannte. Theorie konnte ich am Pc zu Hause machen. Aber mit der Theorie hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Fahrstunden habe ich glaube ich 5 gemacht. Erste Stunde auf dem alten Kasernengelände mit dem Motorrad vertraut gemacht. Zweite Stunde dem Fahrlehrer im Pkw hinterher gefahren übers Land und die letzten drei Fahrstunden bin ich dann vorweg gefahren durch die Stadt und Co. Nichtmal Autobahn- und Nachtfahrt. Aber muss dazu sagen, ein wenig konnte ich schon fahren und ich bin nun auch keiner, der sich bei soetwas unendlich doof anstellt.

Gut war es nur, als er mir nach den fünf Fahrstunden einen Ordner hinlegte und ich 16x unterschrieben sollte. Glaube es waren 16. Somit hatte ich ganz offiziell meine Fahrstunden komplett und es ging zum Tüv. Das Ganze hat mich vielleicht 1 Monat gekostet. 
Beim B Führerschein sah es bei mir übrigens ähnlich aus  Beide Führerscheine habe mich mit allem drum und dran (Tüv Gebühr, Fahrschulmaterial etc.) ca. 1500€ gekostet. Finde das geht "für die heutige Zeit" und den Zeitaufwand echt noch.


----------



## backprofi (28. Januar 2014)

Hab gestern mein mofa gewaschen


----------



## Metalic (29. Januar 2014)

Bei uns hier im Norden gefriert das Wasser bevor es auf dem Boden ankommt


----------



## T-Drive (30. Januar 2014)

Sonnenschein, alles trocken, heute 3°  keine Zeit zum fahren


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Was zahlt ihr denn so alles im Jahr an Versicherung + Steuer für eure Maschinen?
Bitte mit Typangabe und vlt Alter und Fahrpraxis.


----------



## mülla1 (30. Januar 2014)

Motorrad: KTM 990 superduke 
Alter: 24
Fahrpraxis: ein Jahr Mofa/moped, zwei Jahre 125er, 3 Jahre 600er bandit (davon zwei auf 34ps gedrosselt), zwei Jahre 600er gsx-r, ein Jahr ktm superduke  

Steuer kannste dir berechnen  das ist ja Hubraum abhängig.. 
Somit sind das bei 999ccm 73€/y 
Versicherung zahle ich TK ohne SB irgendwie so um die 170€ pro Jahr. Motorrad ist das ganze Jahr angemeldet. Versicherung läuft aber auch über meinen Vater. Haben die alte Versicherung von unserem 125er roller auf das Motorrad umgeschrieben damit die schön auf 20 Prozent läuft. Der roller ist dabei wieder neuversichert worden (was aber im Endeffekt nicht wirklich viel ausmacht). 
Zusätzlich dazu ist mein Vater noch im öffentlichen Dienst und bekommst deshalb auch noch den einen oder anderen Euro runtergerechnet.


----------



## JensderRoggi (30. Januar 2014)

deleted.


----------



## STSLeon (30. Januar 2014)

450 Euro, Saison 3-10, Vollkasko 300 euro sb, Führerschein seit 07/12, Alter 29 Jahre. Huk24, Sf klasse müsste ich nachsehen


----------



## moe (30. Januar 2014)

150 Euro TK, Saison 3-10, HUK24, +~90 Öre Steuer fahr ne Suzuki Bandit 600 und hatte vorher noch kein Zweirad auf mich angemeldet, bin 22 und hab den Lappen seit knapp zwei Jahren; 23. April kommt die Drossel raus.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Februar 2014)

Moin leute, was würdet ihr machen? 

KTM SMC 690 R

Oder

KTM EXC 300 2Takt auf Supermoto umrüsten?

Hab nämlich meine 125er KMX zum laufen gebracht, und der kick ist einfach nur geil wenn die auslasssteuerung öffnet


----------



## mülla1 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich würde die viertakter bevorzugen. Da die zweitakter nach betriebsstunden gewartet werden muss bist ja fast nur am schrauben  auf der straße reisst man halt mehr km ab als aufm acker.
das zweitakter durchaus einen reiz haben ist natürlich nicht zu verachten


----------



## moe (1. Februar 2014)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du die SuMo dann auch anmelden willt.
Da macht ne 4-Takter echt mehr Sinn, ist einfach alltagstauglicher.


----------



## Chrisch (1. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was zahlt ihr denn so alles im Jahr an Versicherung + Steuer für eure Maschinen?
> Bitte mit Typangabe und vlt Alter und Fahrpraxis.


 KTM EXC 525, TK mit 150€ SB, angemeldet das ganze Jahr.

12kw = 67€ jährlich
44kw = 96€ jährlich

Angemeldet als Zweitfahrzeug (SF2 glaub).  

Steuer 38€

Alter ü. 25

Gruß
Chris


----------



## >ExX< (1. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann eher die 690er 

Hab eben mit meinem bruder und nem kumpel noch ne 125er KMX geholt in Bad Endbach.
Das ding läuft richtig gut, vor 1000km zylinder und kolben neu gemacht, karre war kalt und beim ersten tritt ohne choke direkt an


----------



## jigsaw83 (1. Februar 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal.

Z1000sx ,Baujahr 2011 ,Kawasaki

138 PS , Selbst umlackiert ich mag das nicht wenn alle mopeds gleich aussehen.

Fahrpraxis 6 jahre vorher 5 jahre Quad.

Versicherung 224 Euro TK mit 150 SB Jährlich in Nrw , ganze jahr angemeldet.
Steuern 60 Euro.

Fahre im Jahr ca. 5000-10000 KM


----------



## STSLeon (2. Februar 2014)

Sieht top aus Meiner Meinung nach der beste Sporttourer. Was mich nur an allem Kawas stört ist der fette Auspuff.


----------



## jigsaw83 (2. Februar 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Sieht top aus Meiner Meinung nach der beste Sporttourer. Was mich nur an allem Kawas stört ist der fette Auspuff.



Danke  ! 

Mich stört er auch , soll auch irgendwann mal eine neuer her aber ich habe die Maschine erst seid letztes Jahr Juni und alles auf einmal geht nicht .
Zwischen 500 und 1300 Euro ist man dabei nur das Problem ist der Sound da wird sich nicht viel ändern solange der Brotkasten (Vorschalldämpfer) da unten hängt , ob es das Geld wert ist weiss ich noch nicht.

Vorher hatte ich eine Z750  BJ. 2009  und ein Leovince Auspuff drunter für 250 Euro der Sound war echt Hammer und dann noch der Preis.
Mir selber war das immer zu Laut und wenn ich Touren gefahren bin ,die länger als 400 KM waren hatte ich immer Ohrenstöpsel drin .


----------



## Metalic (2. Februar 2014)

Das geht absolut nicht gegen dich. Bitte nicht böse auffassen. Aber Kawa ist für mich und für fast alle aus dem Club bei uns ein No-Go 
Kawasaki geht einfach gar nicht. Ist wie bei den Skifahrern und Snowboardern 
Wenn wir zum Treffen sind, sind viele Hersteller vertreten. Aber wenn eine Kawa auf den Hof rollt, wird der Fahrer nicht mehr ernst genommen 

Ist einfach so. Auch wenns kindisch ist. Hat sich so in den Jahren durchgesetzt. Mag sein, dass Kawa gute Mopeds baut. Aber fahren würde ich keine


EDIT: Kawa Fahrer werden bei uns halt geärgert :p Aber was haben sich die Entwickler bitte bei dem Endtopf gedacht...


----------



## Murdoch (2. Februar 2014)

Hm, aber ist doch nur ne Marke. 

Ich mag kawa persönlich auch nicht. Habe die Ninja probe gefahren. Klang kacke, fuhr sich weich gespült....  Naja nicht mein Ding. 

Aber ich würde deshalb niemand nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Ist doch nur Blech. 

Im inet habe ich schon Leute mit kawas fahren sehen aufm track... Mama Mia...  Da komm ich nie hin. 

Meine Kollegin und ihm mann fahren kawa... Für die gibt es nur kawa....  Du finde ich Ur nervig.


----------



## Metalic (2. Februar 2014)

Ja darfst mich auch nicht zu ernst nehmen  Kawa wird bei uns halt veräppelt. Ist einfach so. Aber alles nur Spaß.
Ich bin die ZX-10R von 2010 oder 11 einmal gefahren. War überhaupt nicht meins. Mir gefällt die Optik auch einfach nicht. Die Front mit mit dem Ram Air Kanal...  Dann die Endtöpfe... Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. So ist das nunmal. Meine Maschine finden auch viele hässlich. So ist das


----------



## Murdoch (2. Februar 2014)

Na die aktuelle 10r finde ich von der Optik Knaller. Die war glaub der Grund dass ich nen Schein gemacht habe. 

Aber bin dann mal die 6r gefahren. Grauenhaft. 

Ich fand zb die suzis immer pott hässlich.... Na und jetzt fahre ich eine. Ist irgendwie genau Meins die suzi. 

Ich finde jeder kann alles fahren was er will...  Nur roller Fahrer gehen gar nicht. Die fahren fast alle wie geisteskrank.


----------



## Metalic (2. Februar 2014)

JA so ist es ja auch. Soll jeder fahren worauf er Lust hat. 
Ich finde halt von den Japanern mit Abstand die Yamahas am hübschesten unter den Superbikes. Die Gixxer war noch nie so meins. Mag die Front nicht (Nasenbär). Bei den neuen CBRs genauso. Die Älteren waren aber der Hammer. Kawa gefällt mir auch nicht was die Optik angeht. Es geht natürlich nicht nur nach der Optik. Dennoch würde ich keine Maschine fahren, die sich einfach super auf der Landstraße bewegen lässt ich aber potthässlich finde.

Aber bei mir ist der Geschmack eh komplett dahin... Ich liebe ja auch die Carl Dall Optik der BMW


----------



## STSLeon (2. Februar 2014)

Die aktuelle ZX10R finde ich echt mal geil. Zumindest baut Kawasaki aktuelle Technik in die Motorräder und entwickelt weiter. Die ZX6R-636 finde ich auch ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Wenn die fetten Endpötte nicht wären 

Von Yamaha, Honda und Suzuki kommt nicht neues mehr. Ein bisschen Pflege, aber sonst ist das relativ langweilig. Honda hat für 2014 sogar die 600 RR aus dem Programm genommen. Da lobe ich mir wirklich die Kawas, die überlassen das Feld nicht kampflos BMW, Ducati und Aprilia.


----------



## jigsaw83 (2. Februar 2014)

@ Metalic :

Ich nehme das nicht Persönlich mir gefällt Kawa von der Optik her. Aber ich kann dich beruhigen ich bin nicht die Kategorie Motorradfahrer die zu Treffen fahren oder da wo viel los ist bzw. Clubs, sowas versuche ich immer zu vermeiden wenn es nicht gerade der Kyffhäuser ist  in Bad Frankenhausen.
Ich fahre zu 99 % alleine , jetzt nicht Persönlich nehmen oder Falsch verstehen und will auch niemanden angreifen damit. Ist nur meine Persönliche Meinung und erfahrung.
ABER ich lerne komischerweise immer nur Gaskranke vollidioten kennen, wenn man mal ne Runde fahren will ich fahr gerne auch mal einfach nur Kurven Hoch , Runter , hoch , runter unsw.... .
Dann kommen die Genialen R1 Fahrer ich habe leider das Glück das die meisten aus dem R1- forum hier bei mir Wohnen und meinen uns überholt keiner oder wenn man sich unterhält sagt man nicht hallo, das macht man alles mit dem Reifen wie tief man liegt ,Angstreifen bla bla bla...... Die sind gleich unten durch bei mir und das sind 99% aller Fälle.

Das heisst aber nicht das alle so sind 

Fahre nur mit 2 Kumpels und meinen Onkel, ansonsten nur alleine da habe ich am meisten Spass .....

Fast Vergessen ich sehe mich als Aussenseiter ich grüße auch nicht , weil ich das Affig finde gerade im Sommer wo dir 100 Mopeds entgegen kommen .

EDIT: du bist BMW fahrer ? Dann wundert mich das sowieso nicht ;D



STSLeon schrieb:


> Die aktuelle ZX10R finde ich echt mal geil. Zumindest baut Kawasaki aktuelle Technik in die Motorräder und entwickelt weiter. Die ZX6R-636 finde ich auch ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Wenn die fetten Endpötte nicht wären
> 
> Von Yamaha, Honda und Suzuki kommt nicht neues mehr. Ein bisschen Pflege, aber sonst ist das relativ langweilig. Honda hat für 2014 sogar die 600 RR aus dem Programm genommen. Da lobe ich mir wirklich die Kawas, die überlassen das Feld nicht kampflos BMW, Ducati und Aprilia.



Vorallem ist es auch so wie mit AMD und Nvidia P/L Verhältnis. BWW , Ducati un Aprilia haben auch hohe Preise.
Die Japaner sind dann wohl eher für die die nicht soviel verdienen, wo ich zb hingehöre und dafür schäme ich mich nicht


----------



## STSLeon (2. Februar 2014)

Metalic fährt eine R1. Ich finde die Yamahas sind mal richtig hässlich. Damit könnte ich mich null anfreunden. Die BMW S1000RR finde ich dagegen wieder genial, grade weil die so schief aussieht. 

Aktueller Traum ist allerdings die 899 Panigale, allerdings in Weiß. In Rot funktioniert das Design für mich nicht.


----------



## Murdoch (2. Februar 2014)

Also ich finde die yamaha sehr schön. 

Ehrlich gesagt optisch gefallen die mit sogar besser als die suzis. 

Aber bei meiner stimmt das Gesamtbild und ich liebe die irgendwie. 

Ob man jetzt sagen kann das die r1 pott hässlich ist bleibt mal dahin gestellt. 

Nicht gefallen, Ok. Aber pott hässlich isse nun nicht. 

Die aktuelle r1 ist der Hammer wie ich finde.


----------



## the.hai (2. Februar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Die aktuelle r1 ist der Hammer wie ich finde.


 
wenn die motorräder nich alle so klein werden würden 

mit ner aktuellen fireblade/r1/gsxr1000 und co. kann ja keiner fahren der über 1,85m ist


----------



## Heretic (2. Februar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> wenn die motorräder nich alles so klein werden würden


 
/sign Schrecklich mMn zumal die Menschen ja auch immer größer werden


----------



## hendrosch (2. Februar 2014)

Naja ich das es gar nich so schlimm ist, mit 1,88m (glaub ich) bin ich aber auch nicht total groß. 
Denn ich hab auf meiner Aprilia RS 125 gar keine Probleme, da kann man auch so gemütlich sitzen und so höre ichs auch von Freunden die noch größer sind. 
Aber vielleicht sind die Japaner in groß trotzdem kleiner als mein Italiener (obwohl man Italien ja auch nicht mit Riesen verbindet).


----------



## mülla1 (2. Februar 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Metalic fährt eine R1. Ich finde die Yamahas sind mal richtig hässlich. Damit könnte ich mich null anfreunden. Die BMW S1000RR finde ich dagegen wieder genial, grade weil die so schief aussieht.
> 
> Aktueller Traum ist allerdings die 899 Panigale, allerdings in Weiß. In Rot funktioniert das Design für mich nicht.


 
Würde ich locker so unterschreiben!  
Allerdings finde ich das bis zum herauskommen der panigale die suzukis echt die hübschesten Motorräder waren. Für mich waren das immer die 600/750 k6 und k7, sowie (Bis auf den auspuff) die k8 k9 und l0. 
Die Tausender fand ich bis dahin nie so toll. Wobei der Scheinwerfer ab der. Kilo k9 sehr Sexy ist. Aber da gefallen mir diese riesigen bananenauspüffe nicht  

Btw bin scjon wieder am überlegen ob ich mir nicht ne andere Maschine holen soll  ich glaube echt das da irgendwas kaputt bei mir ist.. Ich träume immer von einem Motorrad, und wenn ich es dann hab will ich wieder ein anderes  
Jetzt gerade bin ich auf dem Trichter mir eine Kilo gixxer ab k9 zu holen.. Oder eine fireblade ab sc59 mit Abs  
Eins von beiden irgendwie.. Und dann in Weiss


----------



## hendrosch (2. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube dieses Problem haben die meisten hier. 
Ich werde gerade zwar noch durch den Führerschein begrenzt, aber ich plane auch schon was so als nächstes kommen soll. 
Außerdem schaffe ichs auch nicht einfach zu fahren ohne etwas verändern zu wollen.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Februar 2014)

Also ich finde Kawa's auch nicht wirklich toll, aber wie du das ding fertig gemacht hast ist verdammt gut 
Nen Motorrad von der Stange kaufen kann jeder, aber selbst was machen und wenns dann auch noch qualitativ top ist, dann finde ich das richtig top 

Die BMW finde ich optisch richtig geil, obwohl ich eigentlich ein symmetrisches Aussehen bevorzuge, die Ducatis und die Fireblades SC57 und SC59 finde ich auch geil, Yamaha R1 wie Metalic sie hat ist auch gut, würde mir aber derzeit niemals ne Yamaha holen 

Und was gar nicht geht sind Chopper.
Aber wundern müssen wir uns nicht dass die Sportler so klein sind, der großteil kommt aus japan und warum sollten die auch motorräder bauen die sie nicht nutzen können


----------



## STSLeon (2. Februar 2014)

Wäre Geldbeutel und Garage nicht so limitiert, dann hätte ich auch mehr als eine Maschine, aber ein Chopper würde mir auch nicht ins Haus kommen. Welche Maschine ich auch gerne hätte ist die BMW s 1000 RR als HP4. Wobei ich das Ding nur putzen aber nicht fahren würde


----------



## jigsaw83 (2. Februar 2014)

Womit ich noch liebäugle ist eine 400 er Supermoto als 2 moped auch nur Haftpflicht versichern nur so aus Spass macht bestimmt auch Fun


----------



## >ExX< (2. Februar 2014)

Meinst du ne Suzuki DRz 400?


----------



## böhser onkel (3. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr davon? 


Als Einstieg in die Motorrad welt


http://de.aprilia.com/de/de/index/motorräder/motorrad/straße/RS4-50-Replica.html


----------



## Murdoch (3. Februar 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> 
> Als Einstieg in die Motorrad welt
> ...


 
Das n roller wa? 

Also nen roller im Gewand einer supersport der auch noch 4000€ kostet...

Davon halte ich nichts.


----------



## hendrosch (3. Februar 2014)

Seh ich auch so. 
Hast du einen Autoführerschein und willst AM nutzen oder wie?

Ich sage daran hast du nicht lange Spaß und wenn der drang nach mehr kommt wird es schwer so ein teil für gutes Geld wieder zu verkaufen, denn wirklich beliebt dürften solche Fahrzeuge nicht sein. 

Dann lieber dem deinem Alter entsprechenden Motorrad Schein und mit was richtigem dauerhaft (ok für eine gewisse Zeit) glücklich sein.


----------



## mülla1 (3. Februar 2014)

Solche dinger lohnen sich doch eh erst ab 125 ccm. alles andere ist wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. die sehen zwar gut aus, allerdings würde ich den preis dafür nicht bezahlen. dann lieber das geld in einen a1 (125ger lappen?! heißt der noch so?!  ) investieren und sich darüber freuen das das aussehen auch halbwegs der geschwindigkeit entspricht die man fahren kann 

Btw. alles unter 125ccm sehe ich nicht als motorrad an und wird auch nicht gegrüßt  

ansonsten ist die intention von "böhser onkel" sicherlich als löblich anzusehen. es gibt nicht mehr viele junge leute die sich überhaupt für motorradfahren interessieren. da hat das auto meißt den vorrang..


----------



## böhser onkel (3. Februar 2014)

Ok.

Danke

Autolappen hab ich.

A1 müsste ich  dann noch machen.


Über 125 will ich nicht.

Will nur damit fahren... kein hihg speed.


Ok. Also ist die nix?


Ne gebrauchte 125er gibts für unter 2000 € nur die hat dann 14000 km.


----------



## Murdoch (3. Februar 2014)

Aber wenn du nicht auch mal am Hahn ziehen willst macht die Haltung auf ner supersport so gar keinen Sinn. 

Da nervt dich irgendwann vielleicht sogar dass dir alles weh tut. 

14.000 km ist jetzt ja nicht so schlimm wenn die gepflegt wurde.

Die hochdrehzahl motoren der echten supersportler fahren viele über 100.000 km. Natürlich nicht auf der renne... Aber das wieder was anderes. 

Hol dir doch nen normalen roller wenn du nur bisl Stadt fahren willst. 

Aber tu dir den gefallen und geh trotzdem in eine Fahrschule und lass dich unterweisen.


----------



## mülla1 (3. Februar 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...


 
Achso okay ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen das du erst 16 oder so bist und noch kein Auto hast  
Ehm preislich wird sich dann zwischen a1 und dem grossen Schein nicht viel tun. Da würde ich eher zum grossen Schein greifen dann hast du auch die Wahl.. Und meistens isses ja so.. Einmal Blut geleckt und schon willste mehr


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Februar 2014)

Wenn du nur langsam fahren (in der Stadt rumgurken?) willst, dann kauf dir doch nen Roller. Hat auch nur 50cc, ist günstiger & vermutlich robuster als die Aprilia oben und Roller ist beim Auto dabei. (wobei die oben sogar als Roller zählen müsste)
Dazu ist es nicht so peinlich wie mit etwas rumzufahren, dass nach 400km/h aussieht aber dann vllt. 50 läuft.

Außerdem muss man sich die Haltung nicht unbedingt antun, wenn mans eh nicht eilig hat.


----------



## backprofi (3. Februar 2014)

Ich zahl 50 euronen bin 16 Jahre alt und Fahr ne Hercules M5 

Warum ich mein mofa oft waschen muss seht ihr ihr: Hercules M5 vs Pfütze #1 - YouTube


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Februar 2014)

backprofi schrieb:


> Ich zahl 50 euronen bin 16 Jahre alt und Fahr ne Hercules M5
> 
> Warum ich mein mofa oft waschen muss seht ihr ihr: Hercules M5 vs Pfütze #1 - YouTube


 Ach ja diese alten Mofas. Find ich persönlich sehr viel besser als diese komischen "Speedfight 3" oder wie sie alle heißen, diese modernen Dinger.
Heißt Speedfight und läuft dann so 30km/h, bergab 40...


----------



## killer89 (6. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ach ja diese alten Mofas. Find ich persönlich sehr viel besser als diese komischen "Speedfight 3" oder wie sie alle heißen, diese modernen Dinger. Heißt Speedfight und läuft dann so 30km/h, bergab 40...


Nicht zu vergessen die ganzen MBKs 

Zum Thema Blut lecken kann ich nur sagen, dass das absolut so ist! Hab mit 16 nen Roller-Führerschein gemacht aber ne Zündapp ZD40 gefahren! Schön mit Schaltung und da stand dann ob der fehlenden Leistung auch bald fest: Motorrad-Führerschein muss her!

Jetzt bin ich 24 und hab Klasse A offen aber kein Mopped, weil das Geld immer fehlte. Das ändert sich jetzt aber bald  

Hat einer ne Ahnung wie groß ich bei einer NC 700 X sein sollte? 80 cm Sitzhöhe!? Bin nur 1,78m und muss die ja auch irgendwie halten und aufsteigen können 

MfG


----------



## Murdoch (6. Februar 2014)

Kann man nie pauschal sagen. Musste schon selbst probe fahren. 

Gibt leuten die mit 2m auf ner r6 fahren und sich wohl fühlen.


----------



## moe (6. Februar 2014)

Wie Murdoch sagt, Probefahren. Kannst ja auch noch tiefer legen, wenn nur n paar cm fehlen.


----------



## killer89 (6. Februar 2014)

Hm ja, da wird wohl Probesitzen reichen :-/ 

Könnt ihr mir denn n günstiges, alltagstsugliches Mopped nennen, bei dem Koffer und Topcase nicht total blöd aussehen?

MfG


----------



## moe (6. Februar 2014)

Suzuki Bandit, Kawa GPZ, Hondas CBFs, die Fazer,...
Da gibts viele, allerdings nur bezüglich Koffern. Topcase sieht mMn immer zum  aus.
In welche Richtung solls denn gehen? Sporttourer, Tourer, Enduro,...? Schau dich zur Orientierung mal bei Mobile um, wenn dir egal ist, was es für eine wird.


----------



## hendrosch (6. Februar 2014)

Die NC700S haben wir hier und meine Mutter hat keine Probleme (ein bisschen das Gewicht), so hoch ist die nicht auch nicht, die X ist ja aber etwas höher und deutlich schlechter aussieht. m.M.n. 
Wieso die 700 und nicht die neue 750er ?
Als bessere NC 700 sehr ich aber die MT-07 von Yamaha (leichter, stärker und wahrscheinlich auch Fahrwerkes technisch), die Vorteile der Honda sind halt Spritsparen und das Helmfach, wahrscheinlich einfach für lange Touren ausgelegt, die Yamaha auf mehr Spaß. 
Als Ersatz Motorrad hatten wir mal die NC700X mit vollem Zubehör also 2 Koffern etc das ist schon ein ganz schönes ungetüm. Sowas wäre nichts für mich.

Und natürlich Probefahrten, Probefahrten, Probefahrten. Wenn man den Führerschein schon hat ist das ja kein Problem.


----------



## the.hai (6. Februar 2014)

Schöner Mist......

Ich wollte heute den Tail Skirt verbauen, also zuerst mal die originalen Teile so zurechtsägen, wie nötig. Als ich das fertig hatte, gings an den Einbau.

Der neue Tail Skirt wird von unten an dem bearbeiteten originalen befestigt, somit habe ich ihn mal in die Radwölbung gehalten. 

An der richtigen Position bietet sich folgendes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Er ist oben einfach zu kurz und schließt nicht bündig ab und höher krieg ich ihn ja nicht, durch die radwölbung.


Ich will doch nur, dass es so aussieht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (6. Februar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Suzuki Bandit, Kawa GPZ, Hondas CBFs, die Fazer,...
> Da gibts viele, allerdings nur bezüglich Koffern. Topcase sieht mMn immer zum  aus.
> In welche Richtung solls denn gehen? Sporttourer, Tourer, Enduro,...? Schau dich zur Orientierung mal bei Mobile um, wenn dir egal ist, was es für eine wird.


Tendenziell solls (Reise-)Enduro, Tourer sein, unbequem fahren kann ich aufm Rennrad schon genug. MMn sieht es zumindest bei einer Reiseenduro nicht so bescheiden aus, wenn dort Koffer und Topcase dran sind, auch einige Tourer sehen damit recht ordentlich aus - Geschmackssache halt 
Bei Mobile hab ich schon oft geschaut, bin auch bei der V-Strom hängen geblieben... na mal schauen wegen der Höhe. Hab halt relativ kurze Beine :-/



hendrosch schrieb:


> Die NC700S haben wir hier und meine Mutter hat keine Probleme (ein bisschen das Gewicht), so hoch ist die nicht auch nicht, die X ist ja aber etwas höher und deutlich schlechter aussieht. m.M.n.
> Wieso die 700 und nicht die neue 750er ?
> Als bessere NC 700 sehr ich aber die MT-07 von Yamaha (leichter, stärker und wahrscheinlich auch Fahrwerkes technisch), die Vorteile der Honda sind halt Spritsparen und das Helmfach, wahrscheinlich einfach für lange Touren ausgelegt, die Yamaha auf mehr Spaß.
> Als Ersatz Motorrad hatten wir mal die NC700X mit vollem Zubehör also 2 Koffern etc das ist schon ein ganz schönes ungetüm. Sowas wäre nichts für mich.
> ...


 Kann von mir aus auch die 750er sein, aber die ist beim Händler vermutlich noch nen Zacken teurer... 

Generell finde ich die NC 700/750er sehr praktisch, weil es mich schon mit der Zündapp immer tierisch angepisst hat, wenn ich den Helm oder n bissl Gepäck nirgends lassen konnte, sondern immer alles mitschleppen musste - da ist Topcase oder Helmfach eigentlich schon Pflicht  außerdem solls halt auch n Brot und Butter-Moped sein, um damit einkaufen fahren zu können 

Um die PS gehts mir gar nicht so, ich will mich ja nicht so unerfahren auf ne zu starke Maschine setzen - gegenüber nem Auto ist das Leistungsgewicht ja um einiges besser 

Größer kaufen kann ich dann ja immer noch, wenn ich Erfahrung gesammelt habe 

MfG


----------



## computertod (6. Februar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Kawa GPZ


 
GPZ kann ich empfehlen, fahr selber eine und man kann auch mit fast 1,90 noch relativ bequem drauf sitzen


----------



## DOcean (7. Februar 2014)

die NC700x hatte ich mal für einen Tag, nettes Mopped das Helmfach ist cool! habe dann aber doch ne CBF1000 genommen (ich war nix unterm 1 Liter  )


----------



## the.hai (8. Februar 2014)

Die cbf1000 is schön, wenn auch mir persönlich der sprung von der 600er zu klein ist.

Diese cbf1000f ist leider hässlich und hat keinen sound, ein unwürdiger nachfolger.


----------



## killer89 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir heute die NC 700 S in weiß gekauft mit Koffern 

Ick freu mir auf gutes Wetter - am 08.03. wird sie abgeholt 

MfG


----------



## the.hai (8. Februar 2014)

Ja ich hab ja noch die umbauprobleme mit meiner cbf600s und seh mich vor ende märz nicht fahren.


----------



## STSLeon (9. Februar 2014)

Ich brauch noch neue Reifen und einen Service für nächste Saison. Denke, dass wird auch erst Anfang April, bis das alles erledigt ist. Irgend jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Brigdestone S20? Aktuell ist noch der PiPo 2ct drauf, aber den Reifen will ich eigentlich nicht mehr haben.


----------



## mülla1 (9. Februar 2014)

Jip fahre den s20 auf meiner sd. Bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil und kann den echt nur weiterempfehlen. Macht das Motorrad super handlich, wärmt sich flott auf und hat grip ohne ende. Einziger nachteil: er machts nicht lange  also wenn man ein freund der flotteren Gangart ist, ist der Reifen auf jeden Fall top. 
Bin vorher auch den pipo 2ct gefahren und muss echt sagen das der BT mir besser gefällt! :p


----------



## STSLeon (9. Februar 2014)

Lange muss er ja auch net halten, nur Grip (trocken und nass) haben. Der Pipo 2CT hat angefangen auf Passabfahrten angefangen zu schmieren und zu walken. Da war das gute Gefühl einfach weg. Im Sicherheitstraining im Dauerregen war er dafür top. Aber wenn ich beides haben kann, nehme ich auch in Kauf den Reifen nach 3000km zu wechseln. Motorradfahren ist eh kein günstiges Hobby, da fällt ein Reifenwechsel mehr auch nicht mehr auf.


----------



## mülla1 (9. Februar 2014)

Ja also grip mäßig bist du mit dem s20 definitiv besser bedient. Der ist da in allen lagen echt besser und dieses durchkneten und walken wie beim heiss gefahrenen 2ct haste nicht mehr. 

Dafür sieht der Reifen auch ab und an mal so aus wenn du ihn richtig rangenommen hast  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der löst sich dann schnell mal in seine Bestandteile auf.. Wobei der grip immer top war


----------



## hendrosch (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch den S20 drauf und kann alles bestätigen was mülla geschrieben hat bestätigen fährt sich super. 

Es gibt jetzt glaube ich aber auch ne neue Version von dem.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Februar 2014)

Hi, 

würde mir gerne eine CBF500 ABS anschauen, gibt es da irgendetwas spezielles zu beachten, mal von den standardgeschichten abgesehen? 

Honda CBF 500, höhenverstellbare Sitzbank als Naked Bike in München


----------



## >ExX< (9. Februar 2014)

Bei der CBF 500 wüsste ich nichts besonderes, nur das übliche, Bremsbeläge prüfen, kein klackern/rattern, ruhiger Motorlauf.
Überprüfen ob die Serviceintervalle eingehalten worden sind, das ABS sollte halt Hondatypisch sehr fein regeln 


Kette überprüfen ob die schon an der Verschleißgrenze ist, nen neues Kettenkit ist nämlich auch nicht so ganz billig 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist übrigends das wheelie projekt von mir, meinem Bruder und 2 Kumpels 

vorwiegend fahren wir nachts durchs dorf und üben wheelies


----------



## STSLeon (9. Februar 2014)

@ Mülla Anders sollen Reifen doch garnicht aussehen  Mich hätte noch der neue Sportreifen von Metzeler gereizt, aber hat keine noch keine Freigabe.


----------



## hendrosch (9. Februar 2014)

Freigabe brauchst du nur wenn im Schein keine Größe sondern auch ein Hersteller/Modell drin stehen. Aber der M5 kann auf der 390er Duke von uns nicht so überzeugen, ob der M7 viel besser ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## mülla1 (9. Februar 2014)

was ich auf jeden fall nochmal ausprobieren wollte ist mit dem conti sport attack 2 zu fahren. der soll vom grip her auf trockener fahrbahn ja unschlagbar sein. und auf nasser strecke halt total verkacken  das ist mir aber egal.. ich versuche eh regenfahrten zu vermeiden


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Februar 2014)

Ok, thx Exx. 

Euer Projekt sieht ja sehr seriös aus 
Aber viel Spass beim Basteln


----------



## >ExX< (9. Februar 2014)

Danke, wir sind gerade dabei nen 70 ccm Satz zu ordern 

Habe heute meine KMX auseinandergebaut, morgen mache ich dann erstmal die ganzen Teile sauber, und wenns zeitlich noch passt mache ich den Zylinder ab und schaue mal nach den Nadellagern.
Fotos werden folgen 

Edit: Der Roller ist halt nur so ein Fun Teil was auch ruhig kaputt gehen kann 
Ist halt nur das nötigste dran, wir sind sogar schon zu 3 leuten dadrauf nen paar hundert meter gefahren


----------



## killer196 (9. Februar 2014)

Mal ne frage... Ist motorradfahren (mal abgesehen vom riesigen spassfaktor) günstiger als auto fahren? Z.B. jetzt bei nem fahranfänger wie mir.


----------



## hendrosch (9. Februar 2014)

Vermutlich nicht. 
Selbst wenn du beim Sprit (je nach Modell) ordentlich Sparst. Sind solche Sachen wie Reifen doch ziemlich teuer. 
Denn länger als 10.000km wird z.B. der Hinterreifen nicht halten. Dann noch relativ viel Verschleiß bei der Kette und Bremsen. Und man wird mindestens genauso viel zahlen wie beim Auto. 
Aber das müsste mal jemand anhand ner NC700 oder so durchrechnen denn mit 3,5l kommt sonst kein "richtiges" Motorrad aus.


----------



## the.hai (9. Februar 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht.
> Selbst wenn du beim Sprit (je nach Modell) ordentlich Sparst. Sind solche Sachen wie Reifen doch ziemlich teuer.
> Denn länger als 10.000km wird z.B. der Hinterreifen nicht halten. Dann noch relativ viel Verschleiß bei der Kette und Bremsen. Und man wird mindestens genauso viel zahlen wie beim Auto.
> Aber das müsste mal jemand anhand ner NC700 oder so durchrechnen denn mit 3,5l kommt sonst kein "richtiges" Motorrad aus.


 
Motorrad ist ein hobby, niemals günstiger wie ein auto, wenn man genau den Kosten/nutzen faktor betrachtet.

nur ein roller bietet ne günstige alternative, wenn man täglich nur kurzstrecke zum bahnhof fährt.


----------



## STSLeon (9. Februar 2014)

Motorradfahrern ist ein richtig teures Hobby. Maschine, verschleissteile, Ausrüstung, Steuer und Versicherung. Aber scheiß drauf, das ist es wert


----------



## Murdoch (9. Februar 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Motorradfahrern ist ein richtig teures Hobby. Maschine, verschleissteile, Ausrüstung, Steuer und Versicherung. Aber scheiß drauf, das ist es wert


 
Also ich finds nicht teuer.


----------



## hendrosch (9. Februar 2014)

Billig ists aber auch nicht. Allein ein Satz Reifen kostet ja >200€ und hält keine Season und das obwohl man bei weitem nicht so viel fährt wie mit dem Auto oder so viel Zeit verbringt wie mit manch anderem. 

Versteh mich aber nicht falsch. Es ist das auf jeden Fall wert 

Ich glaube wenn mans aber darauf anlegt kann man mit der richtigen Kombi, ordentlier Pflege und nem ruhigen Fahrstil schon billiger fahren als mit nem Auto. 
Dann vielleicht sowas wie en 125ccm Roller (~2l/100km!!) oder auch größer. 
Aber auch mit nem klassischen Motorrad wird das möglich sein.


----------



## killer196 (9. Februar 2014)

ok... bin nämlich am rätseln ob sich für mich ein auto oder ein motorrad mehr lohnt.
Bin gerade dabei den autoführerschein fertig zu machen, den moppedführerschein habe ich seit m monat. Und jetzt überlege ich halt was sich mehr "lohnt". Motorradfahren macht halt DEUTLICH mehr spass.
Was denkt ihr, am ende des Jahres werde ich ca. 7000-8000euro haben um in ein auto oder ein mopped zu investieren.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Februar 2014)

Wofür brauchst du das Gefährt denn und wo wohnst du?

Also zum einkaufen oder täglich zur Schule/Arbeit fahren wollte ich nicht ausschließlich ein Motorrad haben. Erst recht nicht auf dem Land. 
15km im Regen bei 5 Grad zur Arbeit fahren? Igitt.


----------



## killer196 (9. Februar 2014)

Ich wohne in Wiesbaden, in einem vorort genauer gesagt. Es wird hauptsächlich für in die schule/arbeit(ab 1.8.) sein. Allerdings haben wir hier ewig lange und schöne landstrassen in der umgebung und halt den rheingau.


----------



## the.hai (9. Februar 2014)

wenn man nicht weiß was man sich kaufen soll, dann kannste ja kein richtiger motorradfahrer sein^^

die frage über das "warum" hab ich mir nie gestellt. einfach führerschein gemacht und unbedingt nen zweirad haben wollen 


ein motorrad sollte normalerweise ein zweitfahrzeug sein, womit willste einkaufen, womit fährste im winter, womit bei bescheidenem wetter, womit zum bowlen mit deinen 3/4 kumpels?


----------



## hendrosch (9. Februar 2014)

Bist ja ganz in der Nähe. Wo wohnst du denn genau?
Im Winter kann man das Moped ziemlich vergessen und bei Regen ist auch ungemütlich. 
Wenn du nach Wiesbaden rein willst kommst du ja mit Bus und Bahn recht weit, aber mit dem Auto ist schon gemütlicher. Dafür hast du weniger Probleme mit Parkplätzen und es ist auch spaßiger mit nem Zweirad. 

Beides bekommst du vermutlich nicht unter oder? Bzw. kannst kein Auto mit nutzen?
Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich zum Auto tendieren. Welchen Lappen hast du überhaupt?


----------



## Schelmiii (9. Februar 2014)

Bei 7 bis 8000€ würde ich mir lieber überlegen, beides zu kaufen.
Gerade als Fahranfänger versenkt man schon mal öfters ein Motorrad oder Auto.
Wenn man was gutes günstiges gebrauchtes kauft, dann ist der Wertverlust gering und man kann erstmal das fahren lernen.
Mein erste Motorrad hat 500€ gekostet, mein erstes Auto 250€.
Wär locker im Budget


----------



## hendrosch (9. Februar 2014)

Klar in 7-8000€ bekommt man das unter aber je nach Ausgangssituation fressen einen dann die Nebenkosten auf. 
Falls er das aber bezahlt bekommt ist das die Sinnvollste Lösung. Denn für das Geld bekommt man sowohl ein solides Auto und auch Moped, an dem man erstmal nichts machen muss und das auch nicht so vielen Kilometer hat.


----------



## killer196 (9. Februar 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Bist ja ganz in der Nähe. Wo wohnst du denn genau?
> Im Winter kann man das Moped ziemlich vergessen und bei Regen ist auch ungemütlich.
> Wenn du nach Wiesbaden rein willst kommst du ja mit Bus und Bahn recht weit, aber mit dem Auto ist schon gemütlicher. Dafür hast du weniger Probleme mit Parkplätzen und es ist auch spaßiger mit nem Zweirad.
> 
> ...



Ich wohne in Bierstadt. Beides ist kann ich mir niemals leisten 
Aber ich habe zugriff auf das auto meines vaters oder eben bus.



hendrosch schrieb:


> Klar in 7-8000€ bekommt man das unter aber je nach Ausgangssituation fressen einen dann die Nebenkosten auf.
> Falls er das aber bezahlt bekommt ist das die Sinnvollste Lösung. Denn für das Geld bekommt man sowohl ein solides Auto und auch Moped, an dem man erstmal nichts machen muss und das auch nicht so vielen Kilometer hat.


 
Ich muss alles selbst bezahlen und habe nur n 400euro job. Ab 1.8. dann ne ausbildungsstelle.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Februar 2014)

Gestern war echt Traumwetter, also hier mal ein Bild vom Ausflug !
Haben wir eigentlich sowas wie ein Mopped-Bilder-Thread, wenn nicht bin ich gerne bereit sowas zu starten !


----------



## mülla1 (10. Februar 2014)

Pah! Das können wir auch hier machen  ich war gestern auch unterwegs und hab die ösi Dame mal ausgeführt. Ist aber noch arg kalt gewesen :/

Trotzdem hier mal ein Bild aus der letzten saison:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendrosch (10. Februar 2014)

Schön. 
So ne Simson fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung. 
Ich muss dieses Jahr auch mal die alte Puch von meinem Vater restaurieren. 

Aber gestern war nicht so das Wetter bei uns. 
Zwar hat stellenweise die Sonne geschienen und es war recht warm, aber es hat immer wieder geregnet und sogar gehagelt. Außerdem hab ich eine auf Umzugshelfer gemacht.  

Einen Moped Bilder Thread fänd ich gut. Es gibt immer was zu zeigen und sowas gibts hier glaub ich noch nicht für alles rund ums Moped.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Februar 2014)

@ mülla : Hier haben wir aber nicht mal einen Gefällt-Mir-Button  

Sry für den Doppelpost, es ist aber wichtig 

Tobt euch aus, ich habe den Anfang gemacht !  -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/318944-mopped-fahrer-bilder-thread.html#post6147416

Wäre vielleicht auch ganz gut, das in den Startpost zu schreiben ?!


----------



## mülla1 (10. Februar 2014)

Zack! Abo!  wenn ich wieder zuhause bin gibts Fotos  Stimmt der gefällt mir Button würde noch fehlen... aber man kann ja danke! vergeben


----------



## the.hai (10. Februar 2014)

Ich hab heute auch wieder was verändert 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Februar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch wieder was verändert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na also das passt auf jeden Fall zu dir.


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

Tag Leute ich wollte euch mal fragen, was sich eurer Meinung nach mehr lohnt.

Ne fertige SuMo (690 SMC R)

Oder ne Enduro wo man mal mit querfeldein fahren kann. (Kann ja dann da auch ein SuMo FW runtersetzen. (KTM EXC 500/ Husaberg FE501)


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

xCiRE007x will mir weiß machen, dass seine 50cmm simson im originalzustand 90-100km/h läuft, was sagt ihr dazu?

ich sage: das geht einfach nicht


----------



## >ExX< (13. Februar 2014)

Ne supermoto gehört halt auf die straße, feldwege gehen auch noch, mehr aber nicht wegen den reifen.
Bei Enduros hast du im gelände natürlich keine schwierigkeiten, aber mit grobstolligem Profil auf der Straße ist auch nicht wirklich toll, und nen zufriedenstellenden Kompromiss gäbe es für mich nicht.

Du könntest dir natürlich ne Enduro holen und dir noch zusätzlich SuMo Felgen dabeiholen.
Das umbauen ist halt auch nicht mal eben gemacht.

Ich würde die 690er für die Straße nehmen und dann fürs gelände extra nen mopped


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Februar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> xCiRE007x will mir weiß machen, dass seine 50cmm simson im originalzustand 90-100km/h läuft, was sagt ihr dazu?


 @ stock 60-70 km/h. (70 lief eigentlich nur die schwalbe) Die einzige ausnahme die ich kenne ist die S51 Enduro. Die vom kumpel hab ich damals (90er jahre) auch schon mit `ner 80 über`n acker fahren sehen. (ebene strecke, eingefahrener weg von der ernte)
Ist die kiste schneller hat sie einen tuning-zylinder drauf und der hat mehr kubik und vor allem mehr überström-kanäle.  (genaue anzahl der kanäle weiß ich grad nicht mehr, aber doppelte anzahl)
Ansonsten, kann ich mich noch dunkel an gute erfahrungen mit einer kreuzung aus Star mit SR2-vergaser erinnern. Ein anderer kumpel hatte die damals glaube im wald gefunden (ausgeschlachtet) und wir haben sie mit vorhandenen teilen wieder aufgebaut. Bin dann bei der probefahrt hinten drauf mit gefahren (damals war ich noch furchtlos->käme mir heut nicht mehr in die tüte ) und das ding ging wie hölle.


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

Jap. Wobei ich ja ne FE501 als SuMo :Sabber: finde. (die hier gab's vor kurzem beim KTM Händler in Berlin für 8.999€ https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=ht..._641251622580749_1934897043_o.jpg&h=uAQEJV9Vg (FB Bild von KTM GST Berlin)

Ich weiß nicht, ich finde die SMC R auch extrem schick, aber die ist so nu ja ich weiß nicht wie ich es sagen soll, aber die sieht irgendwie klobiger aus, als die Enduroumbauten. Ich weiß, dass ein SuMo Umbau kostet, und das auch nicht wenig. Vielleicht sind ja 2 Maschinen doch besser. Mal sehen wann ich mir meine Maschine hole ^^ (PC hat gerade Vorrang)

@hai: nicht original,original getreu  , der Motor hat neuen Kolben, neue Dichtungen, Getriebe ist erneuert (4Gang) , Zylinderkopf neu, sprich eigentlich wurde Technisch fast alles neu gemacht. Vape hat sie auch und nen neuen Vergaser samt Pott auch.


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> @hai: nicht original,original getreu  , der Motor hat neuen Kolben, neue Dichtungen, Getriebe ist erneuert (4Gang) , Zylinderkopf neu, sprich eigentlich wurde Technisch fast alles neu gemacht. Vape hat sie auch und nen neuen Vergaser samt Pott auch.


 
wie oft noch...

du sagst also der motor ist WIE neu, aber original 50ccm? dann sind 90km/h immer noch quatsch^^ dein mokick wäre 50% schneller, als sie zugelassen ist, naaa?

ich wohn in der nähe von berlin, wolln wir uns mal bei der polizei treffen und die sache überprüfen lassen, wenn alles original ist haste ja nichts zu verlieren^^ gib einfach zu, das was getunt ist, aber standard 50ccm kann nicht sein mit der geschwindigkeit.

sonst hätzte man damals keine s70 bauen müssen, wenn die s50/51 so  schnell sind^^

P.s. am 4. Gang liegts auch nicht, denn der ist genauso übersetzt wie der 3. Gang in der dreigangvariante. sie unterscheiden sich nur im 2./3. gang aber jeweils der erste und der letzte (drei/viergangversion) sind gleich untersetzt.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Februar 2014)

Wollte euch mal mein Bike zeigen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

Ich kann nur sagen, was mir der Typ auf der 125er gesagt hat. Ich such noch mal Bilder von meiner zusammen, kannst ja angucken.

@Star_KillA: Dat Ass <3 schicke Kawa


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, was mir der Typ auf der 125er gesagt hat. Ich such noch mal Bilder von meiner zusammen, kannst ja angucken.


 
das mit der geschwindigkeit glaub ich dir, aber nicht mit dem originalzustand^^


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Februar 2014)

Danke  Kann leider erst in 4 Monaten fahren


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Februar 2014)

@ Thema Simson 50 ccm³ : Egal, ob S51 (Enduro) oder Schwalbe. Keines dieser Mopeds kommt mit dem Stino-Motor über 70 km/h. Die höchste Geschwindigkeit, die ich jemals mit meiner KR51/1K Baujahr 1975 erreicht habe waren ~67 km/h.
Und ich fahre sowohl mit regeneriertem Motor, Bing-Vergaser (der nicht zur Geschwindigkeit beiträgt) und VAPE. Allerdings mit 3-Gang Getriebe 
Meine S51 Enduro Baujahr 1981 ist noch im kompletten Original-Zustand und erreicht ungefähr 65 km/h.

90 km/h mit 50/2 sind einfach nur quatsch. Mit 4 Kanälen ist es jedoch eindeutig möglich, zumindest 80 km/h 

@ the.hai : Die Simmen bis Baujahr 1991 - wenn mich nicht alles irrt - sind bis 60 km/h zugelassen


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

Also meine fährt sicherlich 85-90 km/h. Warum ? Habe meinen Freund auf seiner S50 die 100%ig 70 km/h läuft locker abgezogen, ich war im 3 genau so schnell wie er im 3 mit seiner 3 Gang  

Hier die Bilder: (Abload, da Forum mit meinem Internet sehr langsam ist.)

http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=x7zD70Qr

Achso, habe noch die ausgebauten Tuningteile hier, 19er Vergaser und nen Sportauspuff, wer Interesse hat einfach melden


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ the.hai : Die Simmen bis Baujahr 1991 - wenn mich nicht alles irrt - sind bis 60 km/h zugelassen


 
ja? und wenn seine simme 90km/h fährt, dann fährt sie 50% schneller als zugelassen?



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Also meine fährt sicherlich 85-90 km/h. Warum ?  Habe meinen Freund auf seiner S50 die 100%ig 70 km/h läuft locker  abgezogen, ich war im 3 genau so schnell wie er im 3 mit seiner 3 Gang
> 
> Hier die Bilder: (Abload, da Forum mit meinem Internet sehr langsam ist.)
> 
> ...



was fährt deine 50ccm simme dann mit größerem vergaster und pott? 130km/h^^ absoluter QUWATSCH


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Februar 2014)

Mathe war noch nie mein Ding. War wohl ein Eigentor 

Muss da aber the.hai recht geben. Es ist wohl ungefähr so, als wenn du uns erklären willst, dass du mit deinem Trabant 601 und 0,6l Motor 200 km/h auf der Autobahn fährst


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

Hä les mal bitte genau. Das sind Teile, die der Vorbesitzer eingebaut hatte, die wir gegen die, die jetzt auf den Bildern zu sehen sind getauscht haben. (Davor war sie wesentlich langsamer, ist häufiger abgesoffen und ist nicht unten herum so stark gekommen. Unter anderem deswegen, weil der Auspuff weder zum Vergaser und das wiederum gar nicht zum Zylinderkopf passte.) Grüße. 

So sah sie noch davor aus.

Bild: 19062011108rmcsg.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Februar 2014)

Ich komm irgendwie nicht mehr mit. Egal, was du für Teile ranhängst, du kommst nicht über 70 km/h mit einem 50/2-Zylinder.


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

Ich kann noch mal in die Zulassung gucken, vielleicht steht sie ja mit 60 drin, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob sie aufgebohrt ist oder nicht. Sprich ich kann da keine Auskunft geben


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

ach egal jetzte, er versteht uns nicht. das  ding wird nen größeren zylinder haben und er weiß es nur nicht.



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ich kann noch mal in die Zulassung gucken,  vielleicht steht sie ja mit 60 drin, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob  sie aufgebohrt ist oder nicht. Sprich ich kann da keine Auskunft geben



sie steht definitiv mit 60km/h drinne....und ja, sie muss aufgebohrt sein. ist bischen doof, wenn du erst sagst sie ist original und jetzt plötzlich weißt du es nicht. wo ist denn da der simson-bastel-stolz?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

ich kann euch voll und ganz folgen. Erinnere mich einfach morgen mal reinzuschauen Hai. Ist nämlich nicht hier die Zulassung  Aber egal, m.M.n. ist es eine der besten die ich je gefahren habe. 

In Beeskow fährt übrigens einer mit dem 12 Gang Renngetriebe rum und und und .. Rest davon dürfte klar sein ^^ (höhö da weiß die Polizei nichts von)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Februar 2014)

Was hat denn die Höchstgeschwindigkeit deiner Simme mit der Zulassung zu tun ?


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

Nein geht darum, ob sie aufgebohrt ist oder nicht, dachte das steht in der Zulassung.


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Nein geht darum, ob sie aufgebohrt ist oder nicht, dachte das steht in der Zulassung.


 
nee.... wenn sie aufgebohrt wäre und das legal, dann würde sie ein motorrad sein und dir reicht kein kinder-versicherungskennzeichen mehr, geschweige denn die böse tüv-pflicht. dann hätte sie auch keine ddr papiere mehr, sondern tolle neue und einzigartige.

das ding ist illegal und mit 90km/h auch von der bösen sorte. ich hab mal ne verwarnung wegen meinem seitenständer gekriegt, das ist ja LÄCHERLICH.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Februar 2014)

Ok, muss hier jetzt aufhören. Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Trotz allem : Ein dreifaches Hoch auf Simson 

Ich kann den Sommer schon gar nicht mehr abwarten, im Moment würden mir ja schon 5°C mehr ein fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ok, muss hier jetzt aufhören. Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Trotz allem : Ein dreifaches Hoch auf Simson
> 
> Ich kann den Sommer schon gar nicht mehr abwarten, im Moment würden mir ja schon 5°C mehr ein fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern


 
ich muss meine wohl auch ab märz mal wieder mit nem kennzeichen versorgen  meine cbf wird ja wohl noch bsichen länger "out of order" bleiben^^


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

Es sind definitiv neue Papiere, die ich habe, das weiß ich. 

Wie gesagt ich kann es nicht sagen. Wobei der Motor momentan exakt genau so ausschaut wie der von Johnny seiner Enduro.


----------



## STSLeon (13. Februar 2014)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wollte euch mal mein Bike zeigen.



Sehr geil!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Februar 2014)

@ xCiRE007x : Es gibt Tuning-Zylinder mit Tuning-Kolben, die 110 fahren können und noch original aussehen


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Es sind definitiv neue Papiere, die ich habe, das weiß ich.
> 
> Wie gesagt ich kann es nicht sagen. Wobei der Motor momentan exakt genau so ausschaut wie der von Johnny seiner Enduro.


 
p.s. neue papiere hab ich auch, aber nur, weil es keine mehr gab 

einfach rahmennummer und kaufvertrag nach flensburg schicken und man kriegt neue 


vertrau uns einfach, wir scheinen eh mehr ahnung zu haben. du scheinst ja recht aus der nähe zu kommen, da sind vlt die jungs was für dich: Home

Königs wusterhausen ist ja nicht soweit weg von dir und die machen eigentlich jedes jahr immer zwei schöne große ausfahrten. hab selber schon mehrmals teilgenommen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Februar 2014)

> p.s. neue papiere hab ich auch, aber nur, weil es keine mehr gab
> 
> einfach rahmennummer und kaufvertrag nach flensburg schicken und man kriegt neue



Und nochmal ein dreifaches Hoch, diesmal aufs KBA 



> Königs wusterhausen ist ja nicht soweit weg von dir und die machen eigentlich jedes jahr immer zwei schöne große ausfahrten. hab selber schon mehrmals teilgenommen.



Echt ? Wie lange dauern solche Ausfahrten ? Ich will da auch mal mitfahren   
Will aber irgendwie da nicht allein hin...


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Echt ? Wie lange dauern solche Ausfahrten ? Ich will da auch mal mitfahren
> Will aber irgendwie da nicht allein hin...


 
SOfern du bei FB bist: https://www.facebook.com/pages/2-Takt-Freaks-Simsonclubde/218388611522253

das ging immer schön über einen tag und sind viele verschiedene leute, da bist du nur solange "allein" bis du das erste mal den helm absetzt^^


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

Sind das zufällig die, die immer in Friedersdorf Vogelsdorf an diesem Burgerking halt machen ? 

Ich weiß es nicht, weil ich den Motor hab machen lassen  Ist aber schon ne ganze weile her, da war ich jung und hatte mich nicht getraut. Jetzt bin ich immer noch jung, aber traue mich


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Februar 2014)

@ the.hai : Haha, ok  Ja, bin bei FB, danke für den Tipp  Will mal ein Bild deiner Simme sehen, Aber bitte im Bilder-Thread 

@ xCiRE007x : Das hat wohl nichts mit Trauen sondern mit Können zu tun


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Sind das zufällig die, die immer in Friedersdorf Vogelsdorf an diesem Burgerking halt machen ?


 
ja, das sind die  der BK da  ist einer der treffpunkte^^


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

Wohne dort ^^ hab die mehrmals schon gesehen


----------



## Murdoch (14. Februar 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> Och wieso?!  dann hätte der fahrlehrer das Thema wheelie wenigstens hinter sich


 
Wenn du die Kupplung schnappen lässt kommt im seltensten Fall ein wheelie bei raus.


----------



## Metalic (14. Februar 2014)

Für die noch etwas kühleren Tage gibt es ab Montag bei Lidl Motorrad-Funktionsunterwäsche. Mehrere Leute bei uns aus dem Club haben sich das Teil schon im Netz bestellt und auch bekommen. 
Bisher lese ich nur durchweg gute bis sehr gute Meinungen dazu. Wird oft mit dem X-Bionic von Louis oder den Vanucci Teilen verglichen und viele ärgern sich nun, dass sie nur ein Paar bestellt haben oder bei Louis so viel Geld dafür ausgegeben haben 

Ich werde am Montag auf jeden Fall mal mein Paar holen. Bei dem Preis kann man nun wirklich nicht viel falsch machen.

CRIVIT® SPORTS Herren Motorrad-Funktionsshirt - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de
CRIVIT® SPORTS Herren Motorrad-Funktionshose - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de


----------



## T-Drive (14. Februar 2014)

FUW =ftw 

Hab schon ewig die Polo-Variante (ThermoBoy) und mit meinen Gore Klamotten ist da echt prima Klima, auch bei Leder fühlt sich alles trockener an beim schwitzen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Februar 2014)

Hui nice price, aber anscheind nur für die Männers. 
Ich hatte letztes Jahr was von FLM gekauft und da kam ein Teil 40 Euronen... 

Wann geht für euch wieder die saison los?
März oder April oder ganzjährig am Zweiradeln?


----------



## Metalic (14. Februar 2014)

Meine Kleine ist das ganze Jahr angemeldet aber gefahren bin ich seit Ende Oktober nicht ein Mal 
Noch ist es mir zu kalt. Bin ne kleine Frostbeule. Aber sobald die Temperaturen mal in den zweistelligen Bereich krabbeln sitz ich wieder auf dem Bock.


----------



## the.hai (14. Februar 2014)

märz-oktober, alles andere ist mit VK Versicherung ja finanzieller Ruin  und sinnlos^^


----------



## DOcean (14. Februar 2014)

ganzjährig, bin am 31.12 die letzte Runde gefahren und am 31.1 wieder die Erste... 

die Sachen von Lidl sehen echt gut aus, wer da wohl auch zuschlagen...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Februar 2014)

Apropo Versicherung:
Wer von euch hat denn mit VK oder TK (oder ohne) und bei welcher Versicherung?

Ich muss noch bis April warten.


----------



## Metalic (14. Februar 2014)

Bin bei der Würtembergischen. Bin auf TK mit 150€ SB. Nur Haftpflicht war mir zu heikel wegen den "Motorrad-klauenden-Affen" und VK ist mir eindeutig zu teuer


----------



## T-Drive (14. Februar 2014)

Bin bei der Badischen Gemeindevers. TK ist Pflicht, ebent wegen Diebstahl. VK lohnt sich meines erachtens nicht fürn Moped, bei diesen Horror Preisen. Angemeldet = immer, bei 30% billiger als an-abmelde Gedöns oder häßliche Saison - Pizzableche.


----------



## thecroatien (14. Februar 2014)

Heute gehts wieder los! 

Gab garkeine Pause... Immer wie Wetter uns Lust passt.

Diesmal das 3. Jahr in folge an einem der Weihnachststage unterwegs gewesen  
Im Januar und Februar auch schon immer mal ne kleine runde....


Eigentlich gibt es jeden Monat min. 1! Tag an dem man ne kleine runde drehen kann


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Februar 2014)

Heute zum Beispiel !
Wetter : Hamburg


----------



## Metalic (14. Februar 2014)

So siehts bei uns auch aus, ist mir dennoch zu kalt


----------



## thecroatien (14. Februar 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> So siehts bei uns auch aus, ist mir dennoch zu kalt



 Zwar "nur" 5 Grad, aber Sonne und trocken. Was will man mehr?

Aüßerdem begegnet man bei diesem Wetter nicht so vielen Deppen auf den schönen Strecken


----------



## >ExX< (14. Februar 2014)

Ich hab nen saison kennzeichen was schön klein ist 

Edit: bei uns ist regenwetter mit 3 Grad, ich fahr auch sograd los


----------



## DOcean (15. Februar 2014)

nur Haftpflicht, hier aufm Land klaut keiner was


----------



## the.hai (15. Februar 2014)

Vk hab ich nur, falls ich sie mal schmeiße. Die 5000€ verlust stehen in keinem verhältnis zu den 350€ versicherungskosten insgesamt.


----------



## T-Drive (15. Februar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Vk hab ich nur, falls ich sie mal schmeiße. Die 5000€ verlust stehen in keinem verhältnis zu den 350€ versicherungskosten insgesamt.



Das mit der VK sieht bei europäischen Mopeds aber mal gaaanz anders aus


----------



## Murdoch (15. Februar 2014)

Naja. 
Also wenn man einen Unfall baut in dem sich die ganze Maschine pulverisiert hat, hat man eh keine sorgen mehr. 

Bei so ner günstigen Maschine lohnt sich vk in meinen Augen gar nicht.


----------



## the.hai (16. Februar 2014)

Naja, die 5000 verkraft ich nich so locker und hab glei startkapital für ne zzr1400. 

Mach ich auch nur noch zwei jahre.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Februar 2014)

Hey danke für die zahlreichen Antworten zu meiner Frage.
Also ich habe auch noch mit TK nur um mich wegen Diebstahl abzusichern, überlege aber langsam aufgrund des Alters, km-Standes und Zeitwerts die Teilkasko rauszunehmen.
Dieses Jahr wird die 5 Jahre alt und mit Sicherheit die 35 Tkm schaffen...
Hmmm.
Klaut sowas jemand noch...? ^^


----------



## STSLeon (16. Februar 2014)

Geklaut wird alles  TK hat noch den Vorteil, dass auch Wildunfälle mitversichert sind. Klar man bekommt immer nur den Zeitwert ersetzt aber besser als nichts zu haben.


----------



## T-Drive (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn du das Ding in die Pampa schleuderst bekommst du auch Blinker- und Scheinwerfergläser ersetzt 

Im ernst, Brand ist auch noch dabei. Kam früher schon als mal vor. Panne, dann mit der Kippe im Mund am Vergaser rumschrauben


----------



## Murdoch (16. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wie ihr drauf kommt dass bei nem Unfall gleich der ganze Kaufpreis futsch ist? 

Das bike verschwindet doch nicht in nem schwarzen Loch. 

Und wer meint, dass die Versicherung auch 100%ig auch die gewünschte kohle auf den Tisch legt....  Wird evtl ne steckte zeit haben.


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte euch ja letztes Jahr von meinem Unfall berichtet.
Mit ca. 30 bis 40 km/h frontal gegen einen Betonpfeiler.
Ergebnis des Gutachtens:
Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Vom Rad über die Gabel bis zu den Brücken und der Tachoeinheit alles am Arsch.
Der Rahmen und der Tank standen auch mit auf dem Gutachten.
Das Motorrad war über die bgv Vollkaskoversichert bei 220€ im Jahr mit 500€ SB.
Der Gutachter hat das Motorrad auf einen Zeitwert von 6700€ geschätzt.
Restwert betrug 2200€.
Damit habe ich wenige Wochen nach meinem Unfall 6700€ - 500€ - 2200€ = 4000€ bekommen.
Das Motorrad habe ich selbst einem privaten Käufer verkauft, da ich dadurch noch ein wenig mehr Geld bekommen habe.
Die Versicherung hat nach längerem Nachfragen nun auch noch die Kosten fürs Abschleppen und die Stellkosten bezahlt.
Ich habe das Motorrad am Anfang des letzten Jahres für 6750€ gekauft, die VK hat sich damit richtig gelohnt.
Ich bin bei etwa 0 rausgekommen, nur meine Ausrüstung und die Strafe (175€ plus 3 Punkte) bleiben an mir hängen.
Und meine Milz ist Geschichte^^

Über den Winter hab ich meine Ausrüstung wieder mit besseren Sachen vervollständigt (Leder  ).
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Motorrad.
Am liebsten hätte ich wieder eine Sumo.
Die KTM 950 SM ist mein Favorit, aber mehr als 4500€ will ich nicht ausgeben.
Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass die gehandelten Motorräder um den Preis meist mehr als 30 tkm und über 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, dann ist das schon ein verdammt hoher Preis.
Für 6000€ gibts schon die MT 07 mit ABS neu, die mir auch gut gefällt.
Die hat halt keine Sumositzposition.
Naja, hilft nur Probe fahren


----------



## STSLeon (16. Februar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wie ihr drauf kommt dass bei nem Unfall gleich der ganze Kaufpreis futsch ist?
> 
> Das bike verschwindet doch nicht in nem schwarzen Loch.
> 
> Und wer meint, dass die Versicherung auch 100%ig auch die gewünschte kohle auf den Tisch legt....  Wird evtl ne steckte zeit haben.



Eine neue Verkleidung kostet gut Geld (nein keine Chinapappe) und wenn die Gabel ersetzt werden muss, dann ist auch mal richtig Kohle notwendig. Solange Vollkasko und SB unter dem Wert sind, lohnt es sich doch. Wenn dann noch Elektronik dazu kommt und man die Reparatur nicht selber machen, lohnt es sich noch mehr.


----------



## the.hai (16. Februar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wie ihr drauf kommt dass bei nem Unfall gleich der ganze Kaufpreis futsch ist?
> 
> Das bike verschwindet doch nicht in nem schwarzen Loch.
> 
> Und wer meint, dass die Versicherung auch 100%ig auch die gewünschte kohle auf den Tisch legt....  Wird evtl ne steckte zeit haben.


 
sofern du nicht einfach nur im stand umkippst, ist eigentlich fast jeder unfall mit wirtschaftlichem totalschaden gekoppelt. ich hatte bisher zwei zweirad unfälle und jedesmal war das der fall 


meist ist irgendwas verzogen und dann steigen die kosten massiv. wir reden ja hier nicht von ner simson s50 


so wie schelmii das schildert, lief es bei meinem zweiten motorrad auch raus. dadurch, dass ich keine schuld hatte bekam ich aber noch alles an klamoten ersetzt. gut die vk war dort im moment sinnlos aber es gibt mir ein sicheres gefühl.



P.S.#2 meine genauen daten:

03-10, VK 500€ SB, TK 0€ SB, model CBF600S 2,5Jahre alt und 12000km, 24Jahre alt und seit 16A1, ab 18 A 

307,62€ versicherungsbeitrag


----------



## T-Drive (16. Februar 2014)

Nach Aussage eines Versicherungsverdreh- äh treters zahlt man grob geschätzt 10% des Listenpreises des Mopeds jährlich an VK Tantiemen. Die Einstufung wird natürlich noch verfeinert je nach Seltenheit (Zulassungszahlen), Diebstahl und Unfallstatistiken.
Also ein Mainstream Bike, mit dem nicht viele Unfälle passieren und das nicht oft geklaut wird, ist dann schon preiswert VK zu versichern.

Wichtig ist, jedes Jahr auf der Matte zu stehen und den Vertrag auf den Preis hin zu überprüfen, ist ja schließlich ein Jahr älter das Moped.


----------



## >ExX< (16. Februar 2014)

Moinsen 

Habe heute mal den motor meiner kmx gecheckt.
Ein Radialspiel der Nadellager ist nicht vorhanden, jedoch ein axialspiel am unteren Auge des Pleuel.
Ich kann das Pleuel unten an der Kurbelwelle hin und herschieben, also so ca. 1mm.

Ist das noch im Rahmen?

Und habt ihr schonmal was von dem Kolbenhersteller KR gehört?


----------



## T-Drive (17. Februar 2014)

Das Spiel muss sein, der Käfig braucht axial Luft sonst entsteht Reibung.

Zu .2 : Nein, ich kenn eigentlich nur Mahle oder Yoshimura. Bin aber auch nicht mehr auf dem laufenden bei diesem Geschäft.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2014)

Hm, ok, weil in irgendnem forum hatte ich gelesen dass das nur maximal 0,5mm sein sollen 

Habe mir jetzt einfach mal den Kolben bestellt


----------



## T-Drive (17. Februar 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hm, ok, weil in irgendnem forum hatte ich gelesen dass das nur maximal 0,5mm sein sollen



Na dann stimmts doch, auf jeder Seite 0,5 mm 

Der Käfig kann ja nicht schrumpfen, oder ist er abgeschliffen an den Stirnseiten ? 
Am Hubzapfen kann ja normal auch nix sein. Da radial kein Spiel ist, werden die Nadeln eine intakte Chromschicht haben, also glänzen wenn sie sauber sind ?


----------



## >ExX< (18. Februar 2014)

Haha der war gut 

Also die Stirnseiten sehen nicht angeschliffen aus, eine davon hat aber ne leichte Färbung vom Pleuel angenommen, also leicht bräunlich.

Die Nadeln vom unteren Nadellager glänzen ganz gut 
Aber sind leichte milchige Schlieren zu erkennen, hab das aber auch nicht extra sauber gemacht.

Ich denke mal das passt schon, ist ja noch kein Spiel da.
Dann muss nur noch bald der Kolben ankommen, dann kann ich die ganze Karre wieder zusammenbauen, ich freu mich schon richtig drauf, alle Teile sind fertig lackiert, Fotos folgen auch irgendwann, nur kann ich die von meinem windoof phone hier nicht hochladen


----------



## moe (18. Februar 2014)

Hab heute mal n bisschen an meiner XT weiter gemacht. Vorderrad wieder zusammen gebaut und eingesetzt, Hinterrad auseinander genommen, alles sauber gemacht, neue Radlager rein und wieder einbauen. War doch mehr Arbeit, als ich dachte. Aber so langsam wirds was. Das größte Problem wird noch die Elektrik und die ganzen Verkleidungsteile her zu bekommen.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Februar 2014)

Man könnte so viel an solchen karren machen.....aber dann würde man nicht mehr zum fahren kommen


----------



## Metalic (19. Februar 2014)

So siehts leider aus  Ich bin mit meiner nun absolut zufrieden. Optisch wird nichts mehr verändert.
Nur die nötigsten Dinge werden diese Saison gemacht. Neuer Hinterreifen, Ölwechsel und Filter neu, Zündkerzen müssen gewechselt werden und ich muss mir mal den Kettensatz anschauen. Falls der gemacht werden muss kommt vorne noch ein Zahn weniger drauf beim Ritzel. Die Alte kommt mir zu langsam vorne hoch


----------



## >ExX< (20. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

die R1 ist einfach zu schwach auf der Brust *hust* 

Kettensatz ist bei meiner auch diese Saison fällig.

Heute ist der neue Kolben für meine KMX angekommen, war erst ziemlich skeptisch, ist ziemlich leicht das Teil, habs aber schon eingebaut, Kompression ist jetzt auch wieder gut vorhanden 

habe hier noch nen paar Bilder für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: BTW, der neue Kolben hat kein Kolbenfenster, da bin ich mal gespannt ob das funktioniert.....


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2014)

So, jetzt fängt der Zusammenbau wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (21. Februar 2014)

Ich bau meine grad wieder auf, die soll demnächst zum TÜV und wieder auf die Straße. 

Heute hab ich den Benzinhahn neu abgedichtet und neue Ansaugstutzen sowie nen neuen LuFi verbaut. Zu mehr hats leider nicht gereicht. Hält ganz schön auf, wenn man alles erst mal wieder sauber und gängig machen muss. Was da überall Dreck drin ist, ist schon hart.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2014)

Ja, vor allem die lager von der schwinge, wenn man es einmal auseinander hat sollten schon neue rein


----------



## STSLeon (22. Februar 2014)

Blauer Himmel, heute über 10 Grad und ich hab noch eine Woche bis zum 1.3.2014.... So langsam wird der Entzug schmerzhaft....


----------



## xCiRE007x (22. Februar 2014)

Ich versuche heute meine auch aus dem Winterschlaf zu holen ..


----------



## hendrosch (22. Februar 2014)

Der Aupuff von meiner ist gerade auf dem Weg zum Vernickeln, aber ich glaub bei dem Wetter bau ich nochmal den alten drann.

So sieht das Auspuff gerade noch ohne Nickel aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xenos1 (22. Februar 2014)

Leon, ich kanns nachfühlen ^^ Bei mir ists noch ein Zacken schärfer 
Letzen Oktober wurde mir die Vorfahrt genommen und hatte unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakt. An sich klare Sache, Autofahrer hätte nicht links abbiegen dürfen. Er bestreitet im Nachhinein seine Schuld und es kommt auf die Unfallakte drauf an um die Schuldfrage eindeutig zu klären. Und die Leute von der Staatsanwalt oder wer auch immer diese Akten bearbeitet können sich einfach nicht ausmehren und rücken das scheiß Ding nicht raus  Seit gut nem viertel Jahr liegt der Antrag auf Akteneinsicht seitens meines Anwalts vor aber es tut sich einfach nichts solange die Akte nicht da ist. 

Und bis das alles nicht geklärt ist steht meine Kleine kaputt in der Garage. Dabei ist sie das ganze Jahr über angemeldet, seit 2-3 Wochen ist absolut geiles Wetter, um die 10°C, Sonnenschein und trockene Straßen, ich hab bis Anfang April komplett frei und ich kann die Zeit nicht nutzen   Und bis sich das Finanzielle durch die Unfallakte geklärt hat und die Werkstatt das Mopped wieder herrichtet ist sicherlich der halbe Sommer rum bei so viel Glück wie ich hab -.-

Alles bissl *******


----------



## STSLeon (22. Februar 2014)

Bei dir ist aber wieder alles in Ordnung Xenos? Ob die Maschine früher oder später wieder gerichtet ist, ist nicht so tragisch, wenn es für dich glimpflich abgelaufen ist.


----------



## moe (22. Februar 2014)

Ich fühl mit dir Leon, Muss auch noch bis nächsten Samstag warten. Da regnets dann bestimmt wie blöd. 

Ich hab heute den endtopf von meiner XT nochmal nach geschweißt und neue Züge eingesetzt. Danach mal ne Runde gefahren und heilige sch*iße geht die brutal nach vorne! 
So steht se jetzt grade da: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Das ist ungefähr ein Viertel von dem Siff, den ich ausm Luftfilterkasten gewischt hab. Und ich bin bei weitem nicht überall rein gekommen.
Diese elendige Putzerei hält echt hart auf. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HardwarePumpe (22. Februar 2014)

Verdammt ich fahre eine 110ccm aber die hat auch manuelle Schaltung und 2 räder.
15ccm zu klein


----------



## xenos1 (22. Februar 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Bei dir ist aber wieder alles in Ordnung Xenos? Ob die Maschine früher oder später wieder gerichtet ist, ist nicht so tragisch, wenn es für dich glimpflich abgelaufen ist.


 
Ja mir gehts super. Hatte nur ne Prellung der rechten Schulter gehabt, also Glück im Unglück. Waren auch "nur" um die 30km/h beim Aufprall gewesen, hätte also viel schlimmer enden können. Das lustige ist ja, dass man der Maschine die 3000€ Schaden nicht wirklich ansieht. Erst wenn man genauer hinschaut erkennt man hier und da ein kaputtes Teil. Fahren kann man damit problemlos, sofern man den verbogenen Schalthebel ersetzt. Aber bevor nicht alles mit der gegnerischen Versicherung geklärt ist, bleibt sie in der Garage stehen. 

Und die Krönung der momentanen Situation ist, dass ich demnächst auch endlich die Drossel rausmachen und die vollen 72 Pferdchen rauslassen dürfte. Aber neeee, sie muss ja erst wieder ganz gemacht werden


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2014)

Bin heute mächtig voran gekommen mit meiner Karmen, habe sie heute angemeldet sogar 

Heute nachmittag sah sie noch so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und jetzt so: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





was ich noch machen muss: 

Batterie kaufen, Blinker anklemmen, Kette drauf machen, Öl und Kühlwasser drauf tun, Seitenverkleidung anbauen und erstmal einfahren 

Edit: Kein Plan warum das erste Bild nicht angezeigt wird


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Februar 2014)

EDIT: Vergiss es, falsch gelesen.

Sehe ebenfalls nur ein Bild.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2014)

Ich freue mich schon richt darauf mit dem Ding fahren zu können, muss aber leider erstmal piano fahren, und Vergaser wollte ich auch mal nen bisshcne manipulieren, hab nur ne 100er Düse drin.
Ich will mehr bums in dem Ding ^^


----------



## Heretic (23. Februar 2014)

So ich hatte nen super Start ^^

Maschine Stand bis jetzt draußen und hat nach einigen Monaten nichtmal 2 sekunden gebraucht zu starten.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2014)

Du hast das ding drausen stehen lassen und nichtmal batterie ausgebaut gehabt? 

Meine hab ich bisher 2 mal laufen lassen, muss eig auch nur die batterie einbauen.
Aber Tüv muss ich noch drauf machen, ist seit Oktober abgelaufen -.-


----------



## Heretic (23. Februar 2014)

Ähm ja ´^^ , ich wusste ja nie ob ich die maschine nochmal brauche und da nie schnee kam hab ich mir immer gedacht. 
Ja brauchste ja noch nicht machen und zack hatten wir ende Februar 

Zum Tüv muss ich zum Glück erst im August.

Heute hab ich die Kette Saubergemacht und frisches Kettenspra drauf. 
Dabei bin ich aber leider auf ein Problem gestoßen.
Meine Kette hat nun über 3 cm spiel 
also sprich, wenn die Kette im Ruhezustand nach unten durchhängt kann ich sie ganze 6cm hochdrücken

Muss ich mal bei nächster gelegenheit Korrigieren oder ? Hab mich noch nciht informiert
Wie viel Spiel lasst ihr so bei eurer Kette ?


----------



## Metalic (23. Februar 2014)

Gefühlssache mit der Kette. Nicht zu stramm und nicht zu locker 
Wir haben hier strahlend blauen Himmel, 12°C, trockene Straßen und sie ist angemeldet. Aber will nicht mit dem alten Öl in die Saison starten. Morgen erstmal um Öl und Filter kümmern


----------



## the.hai (23. Februar 2014)

Heretic schrieb:


> Muss ich mal bei nächster gelegenheit Korrigieren oder ? Hab mich noch nciht informiert
> Wie viel Spiel lasst ihr so bei eurer Kette ?


 
da müssteste in der anleitung/online nen schönen wert finden können. das varriert ja je nach maschine und möglicher federungshöhe/schwingenlänge.


----------



## xCiRE007x (23. Februar 2014)

Hab heute meine im Dreck toben lassen  ein hoch auf feuchte Feldwege und Wiesen. Außerdem fast nen Reh auf dem neuen Weg umarmt.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2014)

Wenn die schwinge so stark eingefedert ist dass die distanz zum ritzel am größten ist, dann sollte sich die kette noch minimal bewegen lassen 

Bei mir steht dieses jahr auch nen neuer kettensatz an


----------



## DOcean (24. Februar 2014)

ich war gestern 100km unterwegs, schöne Tour mit Freundin hinten drauf, einmal zu den Externsteinen und zurück... war zum Schluss doch noch bichechen kalt....


----------



## T-Drive (24. Februar 2014)

Hier stand ein Irrtum.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2014)

Heute war ja mal mega geiles wetter!

musste aber noch schrauben -.-
morgen bring ich das ding zum laufen, heute habe ich die neuen LED Blinker zum laufen gebracht, Bremse entlüftet, und das wars.
die Blinker zu verkabeln war echt ne shice arbeit, musste erst rausfinden dass das bei den Blinkern mitgelieferte Relais gar nicht mit den Blinkern funktioniert 

Naja, hab jetzt gepfuscht und 2 Birnen mit in den Schaltkreis geklemmt 

Achja, muss morgen noch zum Straßenverkehrsamt, wieder mal.......die Pfosten haben doch echt meine Karre auf gedrosselt eingetragen obwohl ich denen extra den Tüv Bericht vorgelegt habe dass das Ding komplett offen ist -.-


----------



## Metalic (25. Februar 2014)

Morgen früh darf ich meine Süße zum Schrauber bringen. Ich hoffe morgen ist ein ähnliches Wetter wie heute. 
Wird aber nur fix das Öl und der Filter gewechselt und nochmal ein professioneller Blick auf Kette, Bremsen und Co geworfen. Dann kann die Saison für mich los gehen


----------



## STSLeon (25. Februar 2014)

Ich bring meine am 3.3 zum Service / Reifenwechsel und hol sie einen Tag später wieder ab. Am Samstag kommt die Maschine wieder ins Tageslicht und die Nachbarschaft darf ich am Sound erfreuen.


----------



## the.hai (25. Februar 2014)

tja und ich bin immer noch mit Zietech/Fechter Drive im Klinsch wegen dem tollen nicht-kompatiblen Tailskirt meiner PC43 CBF600S. Mal sehen, wann da endlich was passiert...

Bin beruflich die ersten beiden März Wochen eh in München, da "brauch" ichs mopped zuhause ja nicht, was ein glück.....


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (25. Februar 2014)

Hi,

die erste Maschine ist durch, die Zweite steht beim Schrauber und die anderen Beiden müssen noch 

Zum Glück muss keine zum TÜV dieses Jahr


----------



## Heretic (25. Februar 2014)

Ich bin jetzt froh , dass meine Maschine läuft.
hab die Kette jetzt etwas nachgezogen wie es im Handbuch stand und nu kann das schöne wetter kommen


----------



## >ExX< (25. Februar 2014)

Habe heute meine KMX zum leben erweckt, die ersten 60km sind drauf, aber leider nur im spar gang mit sehr fetter mischung, muss ja den neuen Kolben einfahren.

Aber macht verdammt viel spaß 

Samstag morgen werde ich dann mit meiner honda noch schnell beim tüv vorbeischauen wennns wetter passt


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2014)

Heute das erste Mal dieses Jahr gefahren!
Hatte ja heute vormittag meinen Termin beim Schrauber. Wetter wollte mich heute aber irgendwie verarschen . Wecker klingelt. Erster Blick: Verdammt bewölkt. Egal trotzdem los zur Halle in der meine Maschine eingelagert ist. Kurzer Zwischenstop bei den Eltern was essen. Die Sonne kam raus. Geil! Aber zur Halle. Auf dem Weg dahin bewölkte es sich wieder... Maschine raus geholt, umgezogen, neue Lidl Funktionswäsche probiert. Nun gabs aber kein Zurück mehr. Zündung an, Einspritzpumpe am rattern. Und gib ihr. Sprang auf Anhieb an nach drei Monaten. Ahhh was habe ich den Klang der Bodis Töpfe ohne db-Eater vermisst 
Auf dem Weg zur Werkstatt (waren gerade mal 20km) fing es kurz vor dem Ziel doch tatsächlich noch an zu tröpfeln. Ich sag ja das Wetter wollte es mir heute geben...

Auch wenn es nur ne kurze Strecke war, es war mal wieder richtig geil. Hätte natürlich etwas wärmer sein können, das war mir aber egal. Wollte nun auch nicht so wild fahren mit dem alten Öl. Also ganz sachte. Drehen sich aber doch ne ganze Menge Leute im Ort um wenn die Maschine an ihnen vorbei dröhnt


----------



## Murdoch (27. Februar 2014)

Einfach geil sich einen abzuknattern. 

Am we geht's auch wieder auf die Piste. :thumbup:


----------



## STSLeon (27. Februar 2014)

Wie ist die Unterwäsche? Liegt bei mir auch noch rum


----------



## >ExX< (27. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute, will mir für meine KMX schomal nen neues Kettenkit zulegen.

was soll ich eurer meinung nach nehmen, eine mit O Ring oder doch lieber X-Ring?
Nen kumpel von mir hatte die Standard Kette, hat ca 3 monate gehalten^^

hier nochmal ne schöne tabelle, ihr müsstet dann bei "428" schauen 

http://www.tommotec.de/images/produkte/i95/DID technische Daten Ketten.pdf


----------



## Murdoch (27. Februar 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Wie ist die Unterwäsche? Liegt bei mir auch noch rum


 
Ich finde sie Schrott. 
Stinkt sogar nach dem waschen noch tierisch nach Chemie.


----------



## STSLeon (27. Februar 2014)

Ist bei der günstigen Unterwäsche aber immer so. Dafür kostet sie ja auch nur die hälfte


----------



## Murdoch (27. Februar 2014)

Besonders angenehm finde ich die auch nicht. 

Dann lieber das doppelte ausgeben, will mich doch beim Hobby wohl fühlen


----------



## STSLeon (27. Februar 2014)

Das P/L Verhältnis finde ich eigentlich in Ordnung. Ich wollte mir für die Saison auch die Unterwäsche von Alpinstars kaufen, aber alleine für das Hemd 70 Euro. Das ist schon krass.


----------



## Metalic (27. Februar 2014)

Habt ihr die von Lidl?
Also meine kurze Erfahrung geht komplett ins positive. Bin heute eine längere Tour gefahren und finde die Wäsche wirklich gut. Besonders für den Preis. Verarbeitung ist bei mir wirklich top. Sie riecht bei mir auch nicht. Habe sie direkt nach dem Kauf in die Waschmaschine geschmissen.
Sie kneift und ziept nirgendwo. Liegt wirklich gut an aber ohne zu nerven. Man merkt sie quasi gar nicht. Also ich bin durchweg zufrieden. Auch die Meisten bei uns aus dem Moped Forum sind wirklich zufrieden damit. Und dort werden Vergleiche mit wirklich teuren Modellen gezogen.


----------



## STSLeon (28. Februar 2014)

Die Wäsche von letzter Woche? Genau die hab ich mir auch geholt. Den Vergleich zu einer richtig guten Wäsche (Bionik) packt sie glaub ich nicht, aber ich finde sie auch ok. Hatte sie aber noch nicht auf dem Moped an.


----------



## DOcean (28. Februar 2014)

Hab auch die Wäsche von LIDL die ist OK, man darf aber auch nicht zu viel erwarten, sitzt gut, kneift nicht...

ganz typisch ist wieder, außen am Ellbogen ist mehr Stoff der bleibt warm, aber da ich Sporttourer fahre drückt der Wind auch
an der Innenseite, da wirds dann irgendwann kalt, weil da der Stoff wohl extra dünn ist...


----------



## moe (28. Februar 2014)

So sieht meine XT gerade aus, wird so langsam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N paar Verkleidungsteile sowie Kleinkram (Lampensockel für die Instrumente, Blinkrelais, Spiegel...) fehlen noch und ne Hand voll Verschleißteile (Simmerringe am Kickstarter, diverse Federn und Gummipolster) wollen noch getauscht werden. Dann noch diverse Halterungen und den Puff lackieren und ich bin quasi TÜV-klar .

Was würdet ihr da für Spiegel anbauen? Die originalen runden gefallen mir gar nicht.


----------



## Metalic (28. Februar 2014)

Meine XT war ein paar Jahre jünger. Ich hatte nicht mehr die runden sondern eckige Spiegel. Also Originale. Fand die sahen ganz okay aus.


----------



## STSLeon (1. März 2014)

So Maschine ist gechecked, eine kurze Runde ist jetzt drin, langsam und relaxt


----------



## Metalic (1. März 2014)

Bin heute das zweite Mal gefahren. Nur die Sonne verschwand dann auch genauso schnell wie sie gekommen ist. Dann wurde es mir zu kalt.
Aber heute wurden meine Runden schon schneller und der Neigungswinkel kleiner


----------



## STSLeon (1. März 2014)

War scheiß kalt draussen. Ich habe auf beinahe jeden Neigungswinkel verzichtet, nur in einer sehr langen Rechtskurve hatte ich die Gashand nicht so im Griff


----------



## moe (1. März 2014)

Ich hab heute die ersten 50km abgerissen. So ne gute Laune hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. 
Hat richtig Laune gemacht, trotz der Kälte und dem Dreck auf den Straßen.


----------



## the.hai (4. März 2014)

Yeah gestern das erste mal gefahren 2014  leider nur mit der neuen aprilia 125er, die wir für meinen cousin vom händler holten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hoffe meine wird endlich bis 20. Fertig.... Komme ja erst am 15. Aus münchen wieder....


----------



## T-Drive (4. März 2014)

Leider schon den ersten Highsider im Bekanntenkreis  War halt zu kalt und zu feucht  Zum Glück nix groß passiert. Der Fahrer hat Prellungen am Rücken und ausser Dienst gestellt.
Leider war keiner von uns zu erreichen, deshalb holte die Rennleitung den Abzockdienst der für äußerst günstige 386 € das Moped 1 Km vor der Haustür geborgen hat und es 20 Km an seinen eigenen Standort kutschierte. Hab es am Samstagmorgen "ausgelöst" und nach Hause gefahren und drückte für "außerhalb regulärer Geschäftszeiten" nochmal 50€ ab.

Ab in den Gulag mit diesem ****


----------



## Murdoch (4. März 2014)

Also immer schön cool bleiben am Anfang der Saison. 

Man übertreibt zu schnell wenn die ersten Sonnenstrahlen locken.


----------



## T-Drive (4. März 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Also immer schön cool bleiben am Anfang der Saison.
> 
> Man übertreibt zu schnell wenn die ersten Sonnenstrahlen locken.



Mann,,,,,,,,,,, das hättest du ihm vorher sagen sollen ...


----------



## STSLeon (4. März 2014)

Was soll man dazu sagen? Klar es ist *******, dass es passiert und die Abzocke ist mal richtig brutal. Die Maschine wird auch dementsprechend aussehen und die Reparatur einiges kosten. Hauptsache ist doch, dass deinem Kumpel nichts schlimmes passiert ist. Ein Highsider kann auch anders ausgehen. 

Aber trotzdem, ein Highsider kommt nicht von alleine und grade am Saisonbeginn muss man verdammt aufpassen. Die Straßen sind kalt, die Reifen werden nicht warm, der Fahrer ist eingerostet. Dazu kommt noch Rollsplitt und was sonst noch alles rumliegt. Ich bin meine erste Runde auch sehr zurückgehalten gefahren.


----------



## T-Drive (4. März 2014)

Schon klar, wir fahren das ganze Jahr über und sind mit den Tücken eigentlich vertraut. Dieser Stelle in der Kurve war absolut nichts anzusehen, leider halt bissl zuviel am Kabel gezogen 
Rep. hält sich in Grenzen, Glück gehabt dass sie gleich ins Grüne abgeflogen ist. Armaturenhalterung, Kuppl.-Griff und Blinker wärens mal vorerst. Die Soziusabdeckung hat noch ein kleines Loch in die Sitzbank gedrückt, das ist am ärgerlichsten (außer dem Abzockhai).


----------



## DOcean (4. März 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Leider war keiner von uns zu erreichen, deshalb holte die Rennleitung den Abzockdienst der für äußerst günstige 386 € das Moped 1 Km vor der Haustür geborgen hat und es 20 Km an seinen eigenen Standort kutschierte. Hab es am Samstagmorgen "ausgelöst" und nach Hause gefahren und drückte für "außerhalb regulärer Geschäftszeiten" nochmal 50€ ab.



Erstmal super das nichts weiter passiert ist! 

hä? wie konnte das denn kommen? Jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt warum soviele Euros? 

Abschleppen kostet max eine Jahrersgebühr für den ADAC, kann man vor Ort wenns passiert gleich abschließen... und wegen den 50€ bist selber doof, was fragst auch nicht vorher nach???


----------



## >ExX< (4. März 2014)

Gute besserung dem fahrer erstmal!

Nen high sider ist schon echt krass, hatt mal einen mit meiner kmx auf ner wiese, tat sau weh, will gar nicht wissen wie das auf der Straße ist.

Habe mich heute auch erstmal gelegt, wollte durchn kreisverkehr durch, fahre normalerweise im dritten gang durch, war diesmal aber im 2ten
Und wenn nen zweitakter über 7000rpm kommt gehts natürlich ab, hinzukommen cross pellen.
Die kommen nicht so gut auf der straße 

Tja, volles mett weggerutscht mit schwung über die äußeren randsteine drüber katapultiert 
Handschützer links etwas angekratzt, blinker hinten links abgebrochen und fußraste links bewegt sich nichtmehr so gut.
Am helm ist links die visierhalterung bisschen kaputt, und das visier bisschen gebrochen oben an der halterung, zum glück wars der alte 

Tja, karre aufgerichtet fußraste runtergetreten und dann wieder weiter.
Hat natürlich erstmal nen paar zuschauer angelockt, so mitten in der stadt 

Das einzige was ich hab ist ne mittle kratzschramme am linken knie und unterm knöchel vom rechten fuß ne kleine macke, aber nicht so schlimm, meine eltern meinen ich soll zum arzt,.... Mal sehen.


----------



## mülla1 (5. März 2014)

oh oh  freu dich mal auf den muskelkater der noch kommt... ist nicht schön sage ich dir.
aber hauptsache dir ist nicht mehr passier... geht ja anscheinend schon früh los dieses jahr :/


----------



## T-Drive (5. März 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> Erstmal super das nichts weiter passiert ist!
> 
> hä? wie konnte das denn kommen? Jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt warum soviele Euros?
> 
> Abschleppen kostet max eine Jahrersgebühr für den ADAC, kann man vor Ort wenns passiert gleich abschließen... und wegen den 50€ bist selber doof, was fragst auch nicht vorher nach???



Ersma war außer der Rennleitung NIEMAND Vorort. Der Fahrer wurde wegen Verdacht auf WS-Verletzung mit dem Heli abgeholt.
An den Stundensätzen kann ich nichts ändern. 17:30 - 19:30 war der LKW angebl. im Einsatz. Das Unternehmen ist glaub ich sowieso kein ADAC-Partner.
Das mit den 50€ wusst ich schon als ich den Geschäftsführer schütteln wollte, ließ das aber sein. 10€ Standgebühr pro Tag (FR. - Mo.)und extra 1 Tag Urlaub wären im Endeffekt teurer gewesen.


----------



## DOcean (5. März 2014)

ah ok, dann wirds klarer....


----------



## >ExX< (5. März 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> oh oh  freu dich mal auf den muskelkater der noch kommt... ist nicht schön sage ich dir.
> aber hauptsache dir ist nicht mehr passier... geht ja anscheinend schon früh los dieses jahr :/


 
Warum muskelkater? 
War heute ganz normal arbeiten, bin zwar ziemlich auffällig dranhergehumpelt und es tat sau weh, aber sonst ganz gut 

Ja, hatte leider keine schutzkleidung an, aber muss ehrlich sagen dass ich es verdient habe


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. März 2014)

Am Wochenende sollen es in einigen teilen D's über 20 Grad werden.


----------



## T-Drive (6. März 2014)

Muss wohl am Frühling liegen


----------



## mülla1 (6. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Warum muskelkater?
> War heute ganz normal arbeiten, bin zwar ziemlich auffällig dranhergehumpelt und es tat sau weh, aber sonst ganz gut
> 
> Ja, hatte leider keine schutzkleidung an, aber muss ehrlich sagen dass ich es verdient habe



ist eigentlich typisch wenn man sich langlegt  in dem augenblick wo du hin fliegst verkrampft sich alles schlagartig.. und das ist meißt so heftig das man da nachher nen muskelkater von bekommt..
als ich mich gepackt hab konnte ich mich zwei tage kaum bewegen deswegen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. März 2014)

Ich verfluche heute schon wieder mein Saisonkennzeichen ab April.


----------



## Metalic (6. März 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ich verfluche heute schon wieder mein Saisonkennzeichen ab April.


 
Warum machst du so etwas auch? Bin gestern wieder 200km gefahren


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. März 2014)

"Jung" und unerfahren, aber zum Glück bin ich ja noch lernfähig. 
Nach dem Umbau der KZH habe ich eh zwei hässliche Löcher im Kennzeichen drin und werde mir dann eh spätestens nächsten Winter ein neues holen.
Dann wird bestimmt direkt auf 3-11 geändert.


----------



## mülla1 (6. März 2014)

Ach Kennzeichen bekommst bei Amazon zur unter Zehn Euro  würde ich eh nie an den Straßenverkehrsämtern machen.. Die haben da echte Apotheker Preise


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> Ach Kennzeichen bekommst bei Amazon zur unter Zehn Euro  würde ich eh nie an den Straßenverkehrsämtern machen.. Die haben da echte Apotheker Preise


 
bei uns in Königs Wusterhausen ähnlich. Direkt neben dem Amt gibs einen "Kuchenblechstanzer" der verlangt richtig Geld, aber gleich ums Eck gibts noch einen 2min zu Fuss, der ist mal ca.30-50% billiger.  Den kennen bloss nicht alle


----------



## >ExX< (6. März 2014)

Muskelkater habe ich zum glück nicht, aber kann mir vorstellen dass das für den körper ne riesen anstrengung ist wenn er sich derart verkrampft 

Leider wird das knie etwas rot und dick, hoffentlich entzündet sich das nicht....

Wer von euch ist eigentlich auf motorradmesse in dortmund?


----------



## killer89 (6. März 2014)

Noch zweimal schlafen, dann hol ich meine NC700S ab 

MfG


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. März 2014)

Kennzeichen von Amazon ???
Echt jetzt?
Das google ich direkt mal... 

Naja inkl. Versand lande ich bei ca. 11 Euro.
Meins hat damals glaube 13 Euro gekostet.
Klar darf man nicht gleich zum nahsten beim Amt gehen.
Die zocken dir gleich 30 Euro oder so ab.


----------



## Metalic (7. März 2014)

Ist bei uns auch so. Der Shop im Amt nimmt von den Lebenden. Einmal über die Straße ist ein 2x2m Laden der dir die Dinger für einen Bruchteil fertigt. Meines hat glaube ich auch nur knapp über 10 Euro gekostet.


----------



## mülla1 (7. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist eigentlich auf motorradmesse in dortmund?


 
ich war die letzten jahre eig immer dort, allerdings sieht man nicht mehr viel neues, die messe ist immer kleiner geworden und absolute schnäppchen macht man da auch nicht mehr. wenn man freikarten hätte würde ich da sicherlich auch nochmal hin.. aber extra geld dafür lassen brauch man echt nicht. dafür isses zu wenig geworden.


----------



## moe (7. März 2014)

@Kaki: Irgendwo in den Tiefen des Netz gibts ne Behindertenwerkstatt, die einem Moppedkennzeichen für ~8 Euro Versandkostenfrei schicken. Hab nur grad keine Zeit, das zu googlen.


----------



## hendrosch (7. März 2014)

http://www.kennzeichenprofis.de
Das dürften die sein. 
Ich hab aber bei einer Firma in der Nähe der Zulassung (nicht die daneben ) weniger als 5€; bezahlt ich glaube sogar das es mit Schrauben nur 5€ waren oder so. 
Aber wenn man so einen "Laden" (der war gerade mal 5m2 groß) nicht kennt kann mans natürlich auch im Internet bestellen.
Bei den oben verlinkten hab ich auch schon mehrmals bestellt und es war am nächsten Tag immer da.

E.:Meins hatte aber glaube ich eine kleine Macke und war deshalb billiger, ich hatte aber geguckt es wäre auch so günstiger gewesen als im Internet + Versand.


----------



## killer89 (7. März 2014)

Mal für nen doofen wie mich, der noch nie was zugelassen hat: warum Nummernschilder kaufen???? 

MfG


----------



## mülla1 (7. März 2014)

Na an Bäumen wachsen die ja nun nicht  
Nein spass beiseite.. Wenn du dein Kennzeichen schon kennst macht es Sinn das im Netz zu bestellen weil es günstiger ist. Wenn du ein Auto oder mopped oder so zulässt und dann erst ein Kennzeichen bekommst lässt man das meist direkt beim Straßenverkehrsamt zu Apotheker Preisen pressen.. Weil auf das Kennzeichen kommen ja auch amtliche Plaketten und meist hat in den Fall keiner Bock erst noch extra auf das bestellte Kennzeichen ausm Netz zu warten


----------



## killer89 (7. März 2014)

Ah, ok, danke!

Aber dann hätte ich ja den ganzen Kram mit Zulassung und Plakette selber machen bzw. kümmern  müssen -.-

Na, Faulheit kostet halt 

MfG


----------



## STSLeon (7. März 2014)

Meine erste Runde mit den Bridgestone S20 gedreht.  Der klebt wirklich auf dem Asphalt, man fasst sofort vertrauen. Mal sehen ob ich ihn am Sonntag etwas mehr benutzen kann. Aber einfach nur


----------



## >ExX< (7. März 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> ich war die letzten jahre eig immer dort, allerdings sieht man nicht mehr viel neues, die messe ist immer kleiner geworden und absolute schnäppchen macht man da auch nicht mehr. wenn man freikarten hätte würde ich da sicherlich auch nochmal hin.. aber extra geld dafür lassen brauch man echt nicht. dafür isses zu wenig geworden.


 
Bin wirklich am überlegen ob ich dahin fahre, irgendwie haben meine 3 mitfahrer alle abgesagt 

War leider erst 1 mal da also kann ich das nicht beurteilen mit der messe 

Dann bring ich halt morgen früh meine honda zum tüv und obwohl dann könnte ich nen abstecher nach dortmund machen


----------



## mülla1 (7. März 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Meine erste Runde mit den Bridgestone S20 gedreht.  Der klebt wirklich auf dem Asphalt, man fasst sofort vertrauen. Mal sehen ob ich ihn am Sonntag etwas mehr benutzen kann. Aber einfach nur


 
Hehe hab ich doch gesagt  das Motorrad fährt sich plötzlich total anders ne?!


----------



## STSLeon (7. März 2014)

Aber total, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied zum pipo 2ct so groß ist. Völlig neue dimensions


----------



## >ExX< (8. März 2014)

Ich stehe schon ne ewigkei hier  bei der dekra


----------



## mülla1 (8. März 2014)

Und ich beim mecces in brilon mit meinem mopped, stehe in voller montur an der Kasse und kaufe mir nen Eis und die Verkäuferin fragt "zum hier essen oder mitnehmen?"


----------



## STSLeon (8. März 2014)

Grade meine wirklich ersten 250km abgefahren. War zwar etwas frisch aber aumen: Leider war die Gopro leer und hat nichts aufgenommen. Aber egal, Gelegenheit kommt wieder


----------



## Rat Six (9. März 2014)

Jaja, nervt mich nur damit dass ihr rumfahren könnt. Wollte meine Duc aus dem Winterschlaf holen, also Batterie dran, Kette ölen, sauber machen und Zündung rein. Dann brav auf den Anlasser gedrückt, der orgelt rum, aber nix passiert. Ich hab grad so einen Hals...
Tjo, Montag dann eben zum Schrauber und nach einen Termin fragen. Und dann das dumme Ding über mehrere verdammt steile Rampen schieben...


----------



## >ExX< (9. März 2014)

Kannst das eis ja auf den kühler packen, weil der ja kühl ist 

Haste mal geguckt ob zündfunken da sind?
Mal versucht anrollen zu lassen?


----------



## T-Drive (9. März 2014)

Orgeln heißt die Devise  mal kurz vollgas dann ohne Gas orgeln, die kommt schon. Einspritzer ?

Kumpel kann sich wieder bewegen  bei Tante L neue LED + Relais gekauft und frische Kabel gezogen ohne Widerstände. Die Hi-Bli sind schonmal dran


----------



## killer89 (9. März 2014)

Yay, gestern meine NC700S abgeholt und mal gleich 100km nach 6,5 Jahren gefahren  

Bilder folgen im anderen Fred   

MfG


----------



## AeroX (9. März 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Grade meine wirklich ersten 250km abgefahren. War zwar etwas frisch aber aumen: Leider war die Gopro leer und hat nichts aufgenommen. Aber egal, Gelegenheit kommt wieder



Wo hastn deine gopro befestigt?


----------



## STSLeon (9. März 2014)

Mit dem Saugnapf entweder auf dem Tank oder linke Seitenverkleidung


----------



## AeroX (9. März 2014)

Okay und das hält auch einwandfrei?


----------



## Rat Six (9. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Haste mal geguckt ob zündfunken da sind?
> Mal versucht anrollen zu lassen?


 Jo, Zündfunke ist da und Anrollen hab ich auch probiert.



T-Drive schrieb:


> Orgeln heißt die Devise  mal kurz vollgas dann ohne Gas orgeln, die kommt schon. Einspritzer ?


Wenn ich noch länger orgel ist die Batterie leer.
 Kein Einspritzer, die hat noch zwei schöne Vergaser. Ich schätz mal, dass entweder die Vergaser versifft sind oder sich der Filter zugesetzt hat.


----------



## STSLeon (9. März 2014)

AeroX schrieb:


> Okay und das hält auch einwandfrei?



Kein Problem, sollte aber alles sauber sein. Aber der Saugnapf ist bis Tempo 230 freigegeben. Will mir halt nichts dauerhaft auf die Verkleidung kleben


----------



## the.hai (9. März 2014)

War heut in München unterwegs, leider nur mit nem Mini Cabrio, weil hier noch keiner Bikes vermietet.....


Es waren schon viele Biker unterwegs, bei dem Wetter auch kein Wunder. Hab aber auch leider schon die erste verunfallte gesehen. Denk mal der Fahrer ist auf ner Kreuzung auf Splitt weggerutscht. Zum Glück alles gut gegangen und er konnte das Sprit/Öl-Bindemittel noch selbst von der Strasse fegen.

Also Leute, niemals schneller, als der Schutzengel fliegen kann


----------



## T-Drive (9. März 2014)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Jo, Zündfunke ist da und Anrollen hab ich auch probiert.
> 
> 
> Wenn ich noch länger orgel ist die Batterie leer.
> Kein Einspritzer, die hat noch zwei schöne Vergaser. Ich schätz mal, dass entweder die Vergaser versifft sind oder sich der Filter zugesetzt hat.


 
Die Schwimmerkammern über die Ablassschrauben (Kreuzschlitz, mit dem Zapfen und Schlauch drunter) entleeren, ruhig etwas durchlaufen lassen (Im Tank vlt. auch Wasser) sonst musst du das ganze Kondenswasser durchorgeln.
Die Ablassschrauben nicht zu fest anziehen, die dichten konisch und können leicht das Alugehäuse knacken.
Batterieladegerät haste ja bestimmt.
Kein Gas nur volle Joke, dann kommt die sofort (wenn sie BENZIN ansaugt)


----------



## killer89 (10. März 2014)

So, ich will mal einen kleinen Fahrbericht 6,5 Jahre nach bestehen meines Motorradführerscheins und seither 0 Erfahrung schreiben.

Mein Wochenende war grandios, nachdem ich am Samstag beim Abholen ein kleines Verständigungsproblem hatte, aber es hat dann doch alles ein gutes Ende gefunden  

Die erstem Kilometer waren leicht "steif" und ich war doch etwas überrascht ob der Maße und Masse der NC700S - irgendwie hatte ich die Fahrschul ER6n doch "leichter" in Erinnerung  

Naja, nach einigen Kilometern hat sich das dann auch erledigt und am Sonntag hab ich mich auch endlich einigermaßen in die Kurven legen mögen - da geht noch mehr, aber hey, ein Schritt nach dem anderen 

Heute bin ich dann 50 km Autobahn gefahren und muss sagen - puh, windig! Ab 120 ist's doch ganz schön laut und ich werde wohl noch ein wenig Geld in eine neue Scheibe investieren - das war für mich aber kein Grund, die Geschwindigkeit der Maschine nicht einmal auszutesten - 174 km/h waren bergab auf der Autobahn heute drin, da wurd's mir zu windig, n bissl was war noch drin... . Die Maschine war aber noch, soweit ich das beurteilen kann ruhig. Auch sonst fährt sich das Mopped ganz gut und man kann mehr oder minder bedenkenlos im 6. durch den Ort gondeln - Druck ist genug da, nur 100% rund läuft sie dann nicht - lieber runter in den 5. oder 4. 
Im 6. bei 100 dreht sie nur bei rund 3000 Touren und fühlt sich schön ruhig an, im 2. geht sie bis knapp über 90 und schlägt dann brutal in den Begrenzer, das ist schon echt fies, wenn man sich nicht drauf hat, aber nicht so schlimm für mich, weil wenn ich n Auto überholen wollte, würd ich nicht den 2. nehmen - Druck ist, meiner Meinung nach selbst im 6. genug da.

Für mich hat sich der Kauf absolut gelohnt und ich freu mich echt nen riesengroßen Keks, hab alles richtig gemacht und bin auch der Meinung, dass mir 48 PS absolut ausreichen. Beim Einkaufen macht die NC auch eine sehr gute Figur durch den Kofferraum - mein Single-Einkauf passte heute prima rein, allerdings muss ich dank Aufbackbrötchen und Brot nochmal los diese Woche, wollte mein Essen auch nicht so quetschen 

Hoffe, das war für den ein oder anderen hier lesenswert 

MfG


----------



## Schnitzel (10. März 2014)

Ihr habt's gut, ich muß noch 7 Jahre warten bis ich den Führerschein machen darf......zusammen mit meinem jüngsten Sohn.


----------



## hendrosch (10. März 2014)

Schön das dir die NC gefällt. 
Ich bin auf der von meinem Vater mangels Führerschein nur kurz gefahren, aber der Begrenzer ist vor allem wenn man von nem Kurzhubigen Motor kommt schon krass. 
Denn dadurch das die doch ziemlich leise ist greift der ziemlich unerwartet. (Für die anderen bei 6500U/min ist schluss)

Als Scheibe hat mein Vater übrigens eine MRA mit einer zweiten kleinen "Aufsatzscheibe" oben drauf, sieht zwar nicht so toll aus. Scheint aber prima zu funktionieren.


----------



## killer89 (11. März 2014)

Ja, bin halt bislang nur die ER6n gedrosselt gefahren und die drehte weiter 

Aber gut, wenn mans weiß... 

Die von MRA hab ich auch schon gehört, die guck ich nur mal an, weil das jetzt nich so schön is über die Autobahn und da werd ich ja öfter sein

MfG


----------



## AeroX (12. März 2014)

Puig Scheiben sollen auch gut sein


----------



## ich558 (12. März 2014)

Vom Einfahren hältst du nicht viel oder?


----------



## killer89 (12. März 2014)

Doch, aber die is ja gebraucht ^^

Hab ich vielleicht vergessen zu erwähnen...

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2014)

Hey Leute, will mir für meine KMX vorsichtshalber schonmal ein Kettenkit auf Lager legen, weis aber nicht so recht welche Kette ich nehmen soll.

Die günstigsten Ketten fangen bei knapp 50€ an, die teuersten liegen bei rund 100€

Anbei ist eine Tabelle
http://www.tommotec.de/images/produkte/i95/DID technische Daten Ketten.pdf

Ihr müsstet dann bei Teilung 428 links in der Spalte schauen.

soll ich lieber mehr investieren und eine Kette mit O bzw. XRing holen, oder doch lieber die günstige Variante ohne?

Immerhin haben die teuren Ketten mit X-Ring laut Tabelle eine sehr viel höhere Zugfestigkeit und Lebensdauer.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## DOcean (14. März 2014)

1. kann man den Angaben zu der Lebensdauer vertrauen?

2. die Zugfestigkeit muss natürlich zur Maschine passen, wenn ne 125er dran reißt ist das schon was anderes als wenn da ein 1000er dran zieht...

3. Wie sehen die Zahnräder aus?

Wenn das geklärt ist:

Wechselst du selber?
Wenn ja muss die doppelt so teure Kette auch doppelt so lange halten, sonst bringt das in meinem Augen nix...

Wen du nicht selber wechselt, muss du halt die Kosten für den Wechsel noch mit reinrechnen, da lohnt tendiell eher eine Kette mit langer Lebensdauer...


----------



## hendrosch (14. März 2014)

Ne Kette ohne Dichtung braucht halt enorme Pflege. 
Die musst du nach jeder Regenfahrt oder Fahrt durch Dreck und Schlamm saubermachen und schmieren. Und auch nur bei Trockenfahrten muss die viel öfter nachgeschmiert werden. 
Die O-Ring Kette musst du da natürlich deutlich seltener schmieren, die hält aber wegen erhöhter Reibung nicht so lange wie ne X Ring Kette, ist dafür halt billiger.


----------



## >ExX< (14. März 2014)

Ob man den zahlen zur lebensdauer vertrauen kann weis ich leider nicht.
Ein freund von mir hatte ne neue kette und die ist nach ca. 3000km gerissen, gleiches mopped wie ich hab, also sollte schon relativ stabil sein. Auch wenn er die kette nicht gepflegt hat 

Wechseln tu ich selbstverständlich selber, von daher darf man keine werkstattkosten mit einrechnen 
Das ritzel vorne ist stark abgenutzt, kettenrad auch nichtmehr wirklich frisch, deshalb direkt nen ganzes kit.

Ok, also wenn ich ne kette ohne Ring jeden tag sauber machen und neu fetten muss, dann wäre das natürlich ziemlich blöd.
Also denke ich werde ich zumindest die O Ring Kette nehmen. 

Welchen hersteller würdet ihr bevorzugen?
RK, DID oder Afam?


----------



## T-Drive (14. März 2014)

Wie obent schon gesagt. Gerade fürs Gelände ist eine Kette ohne Wellendichtringe X oder O, nicht besonders geeignet. Die feinen Dreck/Schlammpartikel werden vom Kettenfett gebunden, setzen sich in der Rolle ab und schleifen dann schön am Stift, Rolle und Glied. Einmal drin kriegst du das nicht mehr raus. Schmieren kannst du ja nur von aussen. Also wenn sie preislich nicht soviel höher liegt als ne O-Ring würd ich dir ne X-Ring empfehlen (2 Dichtlippen) und das saubere Fett bleibt da wo es soll.
Ritzel und Rad natürlich auch tauschen, sonst ist die neue Kette auch gleich verzogen.

Post hat sich überschnitten DID Ketten sind i.O., RK auch, ich denk die schenken sich nichts in der Qualität.

Afam kenn ich nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (14. März 2014)

Was der schräge Smiley wohl zu bedeuten hat ^^

Eine X-Ring Kette kostet etwa 30€ mehr als eine O-Ring Kette, wenn ich micht jetzt richtig erinnere.
Dann werde ich wohl zu DID greifen, meine derzeitige Kette hat schon ziemlich spiel, habe jetzt mal ein Kettenschloss und ein Glied rausgemacht weil die Kette schon zu lang war
Das Schloss war glaub ich kurz davor zu bersten, das hatte bestimmt 4mm Spiel in Längsrichtung


----------



## Klutten (15. März 2014)

Wer hier sieben Beiträge vermisst, findet die Lösung in den Marktplatzregeln.


----------



## T-Drive (17. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Was der schräge Smiley wohl zu bedeuten hat ^^
> 
> Eine X-Ring Kette kostet etwa 30€ mehr als eine O-Ring Kette, wenn ich micht jetzt richtig erinnere.
> Dann werde ich wohl zu DID greifen, meine derzeitige Kette hat schon ziemlich spiel, habe jetzt mal ein Kettenschloss und ein Glied rausgemacht weil die Kette schon zu lang war
> Das Schloss war glaub ich kurz davor zu bersten, das hatte bestimmt 4mm Spiel in Längsrichtung



Wenns nicht zuviel Gespraddel ist die Schwinge auszubauen, würd ich ne Endlos nehmen.


----------



## >ExX< (17. März 2014)

Habe gestern schon die kette bestellt, ist die VX mit X Ring und superverstärkt geworden, quasi das Flaggschiff 

Jedoch mit Clipschloss.
Habe die für 70€ bei Motorrad-Link gefunden, also ca. 25 bis 30€ günstiger 

Ich denke bei einer 125er sollte das Clipschloss in ordnung sein


----------



## Murdoch (17. März 2014)

Clip schloss? 

Also ich weiß nicht ob das bei ner 125er reicht aber bei größeren bikes gibt's ne gratis Steinigung dazu.


----------



## hendrosch (17. März 2014)

Das geht problemlos auch noch bei etwas größeren.


----------



## moe (17. März 2014)

Geht wohl schon, auch bei größeren, allerdings sollte man da öfter mal ein Auge drauf werfen.

Ich persönlich leg jedem ans Herz, nur endlose zu verbauen, nach meinem Unfall dank aufgegangenem Clipschloss (doch kein Kettenriss, hab den Clip gefunden) letzten Oktober sowieso. Macht maximal ne Stunde mehr Aufwand und man kann die Schwingenlager gleich begutachten und neu schmieren. Ich hab noch nie offene verbaut und werds auch nie tun.


----------



## >ExX< (17. März 2014)

Bisher habe ich keine Probleme gehabt mit Clip Schlössern, jedoch würde ich auch bei allem was mehr als 125ccm³ hat ne Endloskette verwenden, oder eine mit Nietschloss 

Andere Sache: Will meiner KMX zu nem bisschen mehr dunst verhelfen, bringt es was wenn ich das Rohr, was vom Krümmer zum Endtopf geht, vergrößere?
Sodass die Abgase ungehindert weg können.

Muss sowieso was dran rum flexen weil der Endtopf/Schalldämpfer so weit am Kennzeichen und Kennzeichenhalter hängt, dass diese schon wegschmelzen bzw. die Farbe vom Kennzeichen verläuft


----------



## hendrosch (18. März 2014)

Beim 2T musst du das wenn schon neu berechnen. 
Nur den Durchmesser vom Stinger zu verändern kostet dich wahrscheinlich Leistung (zumindest bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen) wegen einen geringeren Rückstau. 
Bei so nem Auspuff passt normalerweise alles zusammen, sodass es keinen Sinn macht nur einen Teil zu verändern.


----------



## T-Drive (18. März 2014)

Also ein Nietschloß würd ich schon nehmen. Zumindest so eins das mit Gewindstiften das Kettenglied auf den Stift presst. Also nur mit nem 8er Schlüssel, somit kein Nietwerkzeug erforderlich.  Clipschloß hab ich nichtmal am MTB. Sind ja meine Knochen

http://www.motorradonline.de/lexikon/kettenschloesser/41240

Beim 2T ist der Rückstau im Auspuff ja für die Leistung berechnet. Grad was abflexen kann auch locker das Gegenteil einer Leistungssteigerung bewirken. Genaue Infos/Halbwahrheiten  hab ich leider nicht zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Murdoch (18. März 2014)

Am mtb sind Clipschlösser i. O. 
Die Dinger von sram bin ich Jahre auf ner shimano Kette gefahren. 

Aber ich hab ja auch net son Drehmoment Anliegen.


----------



## >ExX< (18. März 2014)

Ok, also werde ich das wohl lieber sein lassen mit dem abflexen, bzw. Nen dickeres rohr zu verwenden 

Abflexen muss ich jedoch sowieso nen stück vom endschalldämpfer 
Weil zu lang und durch die heißen abgase der kzh wegschmilzt 

Hab jetzt nen clipschloss, wird schon funktionieren 

Und soweit ich weis besitzt Enuma die patentrechte an dem schraubschloss, von daher kann ich das gar nicht bei einer DID Kette bekommen


----------



## moe (18. März 2014)

Kannst du am Topf nicht einfach das letzte Stück nach unten dengeln, oder abschneiden und n gebogenes Stück Rohr anschweißen? Dann schmilzt da auch nix mehr.


----------



## >ExX< (18. März 2014)

dann hätte ich quasi nen Röhrchen anschweißen müssen, oder nen Abgasabweiser anschrauben müssen.

Aber Abmachen ist meistens leichter als Dranmachen, deshalb einfach das Rohr gekürzt 
Und die Optik wäre wahrscheinlich nicht so gut wenn da son krummes röhrchen dran wäre bzw. son blödes Abweiserdingens


----------



## T-Drive (19. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Und soweit ich weis besitzt Enuma die patentrechte an dem schraubschloss, von daher kann ich das gar nicht bei einer DID Kette bekommen


 
Hast wohl recht, ist nicht zu empfehlen.    hab die letzten Jahre nur Endlose verbaut da hab ich das letzte Schloss (in den 80ern) wohl auf ne Enuma gepresst. (Kawasaki Z650)


----------



## >ExX< (19. März 2014)

Was meinst du ist nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## T-Drive (19. März 2014)

Es gibt sicher so ein Schraubschloss das dem Bolzen- und Laschenmaß deiner 428er entspricht. Montieren könnte man es dann, aber die "Experten" geben kein Gewehr auf 100%ige Sicherheit. ->Verschiedene Hersteller

Mein Fehler. Hätte dir ausser zu ner endlosen zu ner Enuma raten sollen. obwohl ich selber auch meistens DID gekauft habe, aber ebent -endlos-

Ich hasse Clipschlösser


----------



## the.hai (19. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so heute gins ans zusammenbauen 

leider konnte ich das heck nocjh nicht fertig bauen, da ich ja immernoch kein passendes teil habe....und evtl sogar wieder alles auf original zurückbauen muss....


----------



## killer89 (19. März 2014)

Was ist das denn für ne Mega-Scheibe???

MfG


----------



## the.hai (19. März 2014)

Die wirkt auf dem foto so mega 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In echt sieht es aber super aus und mit 1,9m kann man schnell fahren.

Die standardscheibe ist einfach zu klein und mir wehts zu stark...

Handelt sich um diese: http://www.ebay.de/itm/ERMAX-Cockpitscheibe-CBF-600-PC43-2008-rauchgrau-836-/310793784741


----------



## >ExX< (19. März 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher so ein Schraubschloss das dem Bolzen- und Laschenmaß deiner 428er entspricht. Montieren könnte man es dann, aber die "Experten" geben kein Gewehr auf 100%ige Sicherheit. ->Verschiedene Hersteller
> 
> Mein Fehler. Hätte dir ausser zu ner endlosen zu ner Enuma raten sollen. obwohl ich selber auch meistens DID gekauft habe, aber ebent -endlos-
> 
> Ich hasse Clipschlösser


 Den Clip drauf zubekommen ist meistens nichtmal das Problem, aber das abmachen 
Egal, DID ist auch gut, und ehrlich gesat ist mir Enuma schon bisschen teuer 


the.hai schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mach den Hondamat mal schön fertig dass es wieder auf die Straße darf


----------



## the.hai (19. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> mach den Hondamat mal schön fertig dass es wieder auf die Straße darf


 
Bin grad schon am nächsten Projekt 

Neue spiegel und vlt noch mit Blinker?

HIGHSIDER VERKLEIDUNGSSP. - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit

was sagste dazu?^^


----------



## killer89 (19. März 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Die wirkt auf dem foto so mega   <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=725327"/>  In echt sieht es aber super aus und mit 1,9m kann man schnell fahren.  Die standardscheibe ist einfach zu klein und mir wehts zu stark...  Handelt sich um diese: http://www.ebay.de/itm/ERMAX-Cockpitscheibe-CBF-600-PC43-2008-rauchgrau-836-/310793784741



Ah ok! Ich schaue ja noch nach einer passenden Scheibe für meine NC, Autobahn macht so nämlich keinen Spaß...

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (19. März 2014)

Die Spiegel werden bestimmt schick aussehen, und sind, dafür dass der Blinker integriert ist, gar nichtmal klobig 

Die machen die Honda optisch obenrum garantiert ne Ecke schlanker, als die alten Spiegel


----------



## DOcean (20. März 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Bin grad schon am nächsten Projekt
> 
> Neue spiegel und vlt noch mit Blinker?
> 
> ...



würde ich nciht machen, die CBF hat die doch schön in der Verkleidung drin...


----------



## Metalic (20. März 2014)

killer89 schrieb:


> Ah ok! Ich schaue ja noch nach einer passenden Scheibe für meine NC, Autobahn macht so nämlich keinen Spaß...
> 
> MfG


 
Autobahn macht mit gar keinem Motorrad Spaß 
Bin mit meiner auch seltenst mit mehr als 150 unterwegs weil du einfach IMMER Spacken hast, die mit Tempo 100 auf die linke Spur ziehen. Bin keine 20km unterwegs und meine Bremsen glühen...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. März 2014)

Ich finde die Spiegel von Highsider auch sehr schick und der Preis ist top.
Selbst wenn die vorderen Blinker schon in der Verkleidung schön eingearbeitet sind, finde ich weitere an den Spiegeln für sinnvoll.
Die Blinker sind sehr schön eingearbeitet und tragen nicht zu dick auf, davon abgesehen, wird man damit vielleicht gleich nochmal besser gesehen.
Meiner 2. Hälfte sind die auch positiv aufgefallen und er wird sich die nach meiner ebenfalls pos. Meinung dann für seine CBR600F demnächst kaufen.
Die Verkleidungsspiegel von Honda und Suzuki sind wirklich grausam.
Suppenlöffel für eine Großfamilie. 

Thema Windschild:
bin prima hinter meinem Standardwindschild geschützt und bekomme nur Druck auf den Helm un minimal auf die Schultern bei Tempo 130+.
Sieht man auch an dem Insektendreck auf den Klamotten.


----------



## the.hai (20. März 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ich finde die Spiegel von Highsider auch sehr schick und der Preis ist top.
> Selbst wenn die vorderen Blinker schon in der Verkleidung schön eingearbeitet sind, finde ich weitere an den Spiegeln für sinnvoll.
> Die Blinker sind sehr schön eingearbeitet und tragen nicht zu dick auf, davon abgesehen, wird man damit vielleicht gleich nochmal besser gesehen.
> Meiner 2. Hälfte sind die auch positiv aufgefallen und er wird sich die nach meiner ebenfalls pos. Meinung dann für seine CBR600F demnächst kaufen.
> ...



hab die spiegel jetzt hier bestellt: HIGHSIDER Verkleidungsspiegel TOREZZO mit LED Blinker schwarz versandkostenfrei bestellen

ab 100€ versandkostenfrei und so kam ich mit adapter auf 115€, bei louis biste da locker 10€+Porto teurer .

und naja^^ du bist ja auch "handlicher" was die körpergröße angeht. mein vater  hatte mit seinen 1,78m auch nie probleme mit der standardscheibe^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. März 2014)

Das mit den Adaptern hast du aber gelesen?

Edit: ah nun habe ich deine rechnerei kapiert... 
Na dann können wir und ja bald auf ein paar Fotos damit freuen?

Bei Louis am besten immer die 25 Euro oder 25 % Aktionen mitnehmen.


----------



## the.hai (20. März 2014)

na ich hoffe doch 

das paket sollte heute noch rausgehn


----------



## killer89 (20. März 2014)

Ja ok, Autobahn macht nie Spaß, is schon richtig, aber da ich notgedrungen auf der A1 am WE pendeln muss, will ich es etwas entspannter haben...

Habe mir jetzt heute Morgen die MRA Vario-Tourimhscheibe bestellt - schaun mer mal 

MfG


----------



## DOcean (20. März 2014)

ein höhere Scheibe hatte ich auch schon überlegt, puig soll ganz gute machen...

aber erstmal gibts die Handwindschützer für die kälteren Tage...


----------



## killer89 (20. März 2014)

Puig soll bei der NC eben nicht so gut machen und die MRA wurde überall empfohlen.

MfG


----------



## T-Drive (21. März 2014)

Was Ihr so alles ans Moped schraubt 

Gestern Abend musst ich aber lachen, ein Bekannter hat sich so ein BMW-Überflieger gekauft 

Von Fliegenfänger(Scheibe) und Koffern (lass ich mir ja noch gefallen) mal abgesehen, hat das PS-Monster doch tatsächlich

*Sitzheizung* und *Tempomat* serienmässig. da fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Was Ihr so alles ans Moped schraubt


 
Ja wa? Obs die teile auch bei obi gibt


----------



## the.hai (21. März 2014)

Bei ner cbf600s muss man schrauben, sonst sieht sie ja nie anders aus, als die 1000en anderen da draußen.

Wer ne bmw für 20-30 000euro hat, der kennt dieses problem nich.


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2014)

Na die beschriebene bmw hat aber auch ne ganz andere Zielgruppe. 

Nur irgendwas ran zu schrauben um sagen zu können man hätte was anderes als der neben an...  Naja...  Kann man machen.


----------



## Metalic (21. März 2014)

Zum Glück ist meine Süße fertig. Da kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist meine Süße fertig. Da kommt nichts mehr.


 
Is ja auch ne yamaha. Sie sieht schon so gut aus. :thumbup:


----------



## >ExX< (21. März 2014)

Tempomat bei einem motorrad 

Genau so wie sitzheizung, was soll der schwachsinn?


----------



## killer89 (21. März 2014)

Naja, wenn man ganzjährig fährt und Probleme mit Hämorrhoiden hat, ist ne Popo-Heizung bestimmt sinnvoll...

Der Tempomat, naja...

MfG


----------



## the.hai (21. März 2014)

Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden und nicht jeder ist ein Sonntagsfahrer 

ich fahr mit topcase, weils praktisch ist.


es gibt auch automatik motorräder, aber das ist dann auch nichts für nen firebalde/r1 fahrer.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. März 2014)

Hiho,

bin auch Mopped-Fahrer.

Hatte zunächst eine SV 650S, die ich die ersten 2 Jahre nach dem Führerschein fuhr.
Darauf folgte 2009 eine Street Triple R, die ich auch heute noch fahre. Diese Woche bin ich bei Ducati eine Streetfighter zur Probe gefahren und bin nun sehr begeistert.
Klanglich ein wahres Erlebnis.  Der Motor lebt wirklich.  Natürlich nicht ganz so handlich wie die Street Triple. Der Motor läuft wegen des fehlenden Zylinders auch etwas ruppiger. Aber das gefällt mir. Die Sitzposition gefällt mir auch besser als bei "normalen" Naked-Bikes. Man sitzt etwas mehr nach vorne gebeugt auf den Armen. Dennoch nicht so extrem wie auf Supersportlern, dass es nach 1-2 Stunden Fahrt anstrengend würde.
Leider ist das gute Wetter die nächsten Tage vorbei und es heißt wieder mal: Abwarten!


----------



## killer89 (22. März 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden und nicht jeder ist ein Sonntagsfahrer   ich fahr mit topcase, weils praktisch ist.  es gibt auch automatik motorräder, aber das ist dann auch nichts für nen firebalde/r1 fahrer.



So sieht's aus, mir würde ne Heizung an den Händen gut gefallen, wenn man so bei < 10 Grad sich über die Autobahn quält, ist das mit Fahrtwind schon unangenehm, aber sicher auch Gewöhnung.

Automatik geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht, da kann ich auch Roller fahren...

MfG


----------



## T-Drive (23. März 2014)

> Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden



Mein lieber Schwan

Isch bräuchts net


----------



## Metalic (23. März 2014)

Ne geht gar nicht. Sieht aus wie ne Kreuzung aus Moped und Roller


----------



## T-Drive (23. März 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> bin auch Mopped-Fahrer.
> 
> ...



Zwecks Handlichkeit würde sich eine Probefahrt mit ner Monster anbieten  oder ne Nr. kleiner (2 Ventiler - günstiger im Unterhalt )


----------



## Metalic (23. März 2014)

Die Duc Streetfighter wäre auch nochmal ein Traum von mir.
Ein Bekannter hat sich das Tier zugelegt in matt-schwarz. Etliche Zusatzteile dran. Akra-Komplettanlage, überall Rizoma Teile, Felgen neu beschichtet und und und... Nach 6000km das erste Mal lang gemacht in der Kurve. Er fährt schon lange und kann es auch. Nur den Sand auf der Straße hat er zu spät gesehen. War nichts wildes, aber vieles verkratzt. Da würde ich schon in Tränen ausbrechen 

Zum Ende seiner ersten Saison mit der Duc (letzten Herbst) stand er dann an der Ampel im Ort und da ballert ihm ein PKW Fahrer hinten drauf. Rahmen und Schwinge verzogen. Felge im Eimer. Glück muss man haben


----------



## thunderofhate (23. März 2014)

@ T-Drive

Die Monster-Reihe habe ich bereits ausprobiert.  Sehr schöne Motorräder.  Handlicher als die Streetfighter sind sie alle mal. An meine Street Triple R kommt die 1200er aber nicht ansatzweise ran. Die 20 zusätzlichen kg merkt man ihr an. Die 796 reicht da eher ran. Wobei dieser dann aber 20 PS fehlen, was man auch merkt. ^^
Noch handlicher als die Streety ist eigentlich nur die 690er Duke in dieser Klasse. Da ist der Motor dann natürlich wiederum wesentlich schwächer. 

Die Streetfighter ist aufgrund der genialen Sitzposition in Kombination mit dem schönen Motor und dem straffen Fahrwerk meine erste Wahl. An das schlechtere Handling wird man sich gewöhnen. Soll ja gefahren und nicht nur angeschaut werden. 


@ Metalic

Ich war noch nie ein großer Fan von Motorrad Zubehör. Die Ducatis klingen alle von Werk aus so genial, dass ich einen Zubehör Auspuff für reinste Verschwendung halte. Selbst optisch sind die mMn alle gelungen. Abgesehen davon ist der Originalauspuff eigentlich fast immer besser, obwohl und weil schwerer. ^^


----------



## >ExX< (23. März 2014)

Hey Leute,

werde mir mal nen paar sachen fürs Cross fahren bestellen.

Stiefel sollen [diese] hier werden
will erstmal günstigere Stiefel testen, die meisten kosten ja so 300 bis 500 Kröten.

Bei den Helmen bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher. Hier mehrere zur Auswahl, welchen würdet ihr nehmen?

ONEAL 2014 Motocross Helm - 3series Plain - Schwarz
ONEAL 2014 Motocross Helm - 5 series Wingman - metall/weiss
Marushin XMR Squadron

Und dann kommt bald noch ne Cross Hose mit Hemd dazu, da muss ich aber noch nach schauen


----------



## moe (23. März 2014)

Bestell alle drei und probier, welcher am besten passt. Schutzkleidung nach Aussehen zu kaufen, macht nicht viel Sinn. 
Schwarz lacken und Aufkleber drüber pappen kannst nachher immer noch.


----------



## T-Drive (24. März 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die Streetfighter ist aufgrund der genialen Sitzposition in Kombination mit dem schönen Motor und dem straffen Fahrwerk meine erste Wahl. An das schlechtere Handling wird man sich gewöhnen. Soll ja gefahren und nicht nur angeschaut werden.



Sich an das Handling einer Duc zu gewöhnen betrachte ich als die kleinste Übung  

@ExX

Ich würd anprobieren, denn auch nach einem Flik-Flak (Turnübung) sollten die Protektoren noch an Ort und Stelle sein.

So ein Mist aber auch, gestern Abend. Lorenzo und Bradl abgeflogen und der kleine Spanier kriegt den Sieg halb geschenkt


----------



## >ExX< (24. März 2014)

hm ok, will mit meinen kumpels am samstag nach dortmund oder paderborn fahren und nen bisschen durch louis und polo schleudern 

vllt sind die helme ja da


----------



## the.hai (25. März 2014)

Neue spiegel sind dran 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider muss ich meinen Heckumbau völlig aufgeben, da es keine passenden Teile gibt. Hab jetzt alles zurückgeschickt und schon gebrauchte ersatzteile bestellt, da ich ja die alten bearbeiten musste.... schade.


NÄCHSTE WOCHE GEHTS AUF DIE STRASSE  endlich


----------



## moe (25. März 2014)

Wird meine XT Bj 84 eigentlich nach EG-Recht zugelassen, wenn ich die jetzt anmelde?

Ich brauch nämlich noch Spiegel und wollte mir eckige von ner FJ kaufen. Die haben zwar keine E-Nummer, welche bei nach EG-Recht zugelassenen Maschinen benötigt wird, aber mehr als 60cm² Spiegelfläche, was bei alten Moppeds reicht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. März 2014)

Sieht prima aus the-hai !

Was wolltets du denn an deinem Heck ändern?


----------



## the.hai (26. März 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Sieht prima aus the-hai !
> 
> Was wolltets du denn an deinem Heck ändern?


 
ich wollte mein heck von so: http://data.motor-talk.de/data/gall...n-bilder-16-05-2010-5-4413858048756056427.JPG

auf so: http://www.zietech.de/images/produkte/i20/200782.jpg

ändern

Leider stellte sich herraus, dass es beim Modellwechsel 2008 auch leichte veränderungen am unterbau gab, die der Teilehersteller nicht mit einkalkulierte. Sprich an dem vorgängermodell passt alles super, an der "neuen" nicht. leider fällt das erst auf, wenn man schon zwei originalteile bearbeiten musste. diese kann man nichtmehr nutzen um es zurückbauen, somit hab ich mir gebrauchte teile bestellen mpssen, um es wieder auf original zurück zubekommen.

50,70€ schaden und monatelanges hin und her mit dem hersteller.... nächste woche kommt sie dann endlich auf die strasse.....


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. März 2014)

Ähm wo sind genau die Unterschiede?
Heckunterverkleidung, Soziusgriffe weg und wie wird das das Kennzeichen befestigt?

Genau.
Lieber wieder das fahren genießen, als zuviel zu basteln. 

!!! Übrigens haben wir doch nun schon einen eigenen Bilderthread !!! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/318944-mopped-fahrer-bilder-thread-2.html


----------



## the.hai (26. März 2014)

der unterschied liegt in einer anderen heckunterverkleidung. daran würde noch ein kleinerer kennteichenhalter montiert werden und gut ists. passt aber leider nicht.

das heck wäre dann wesentlich schmaler gewesen und nich so wuchtig, wie mit den originalem spritzschutz usw.


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2014)

Hattest du bei dir nicht Koffer an den Seiten? Fällt das Heck da überhaupt auf?


----------



## the.hai (26. März 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hattest du bei dir nicht Koffer an den Seiten? Fällt das Heck da überhaupt auf?


 
ich habe kofferhalter dran, fahre aber nicht immer mit koffern^^ und auch nicht immer mit topcase 

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff229/EduardStegeman/BILD0094.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht in etwa so aus, ich hab aber noch den topcasehalter drauf. das viele plastik von spritzschutz usw wäre dann halt geschichte gewesen, naja, dann halt nicht^^

P.S. beim stöbern fiel mir grad auf....die produktion der cbf600 pc43 ist zu ende und wurde eingestellt.

honde setzt auf neue modelle, man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. März 2014)

Hang-Sanierung im Sommer: Auffahrt zum Kyffhäuser wird gesperrt | Sangerhausen - Mitteldeutsche Zeitung


Für alle die Pläne hatten: umplanen!


----------



## the.hai (27. März 2014)

So, die teile kamen früher  gleich gehts damit zur arbeit^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



endlich on the road


----------



## T-Drive (27. März 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hang-Sanierung im Sommer: Auffahrt zum Kyffhäuser wird gesperrt | Sangerhausen*- Mitteldeutsche Zeitung
> 
> 
> Für alle die Pläne hatten: umplanen!



Hi,
hab die Zeitung gelesen, ja sach ma, was wird denn beim Kaiser Willem da oben geboten ? Die suchen Pächter und verlangen Eintritt ? Ich dachte das Ausflugsziel ist nur das Denkmal. Ist da alles vertreten Gastro, Wellness, Hotel usw ?


----------



## computertod (30. März 2014)

frühes Saisonende (wenn auch hoffentlich nur vorübergehend)


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2014)

Verdammt, was ist passiert?

Gehts dir soweit gut?


----------



## computertod (30. März 2014)

wenns mir nicht gut gehen würde würd ich hier nicht schreiben^^

bin in ner Rechtskurve nach links weggerutscht, hab das im 2. Bild zu sehende Golf Cabrio erwischt und dann das schild rechts


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2014)

Kann ja sein dass du dir was gebrochen hast oder abschürfungen hast etc. 

Gut dass du nicht abbekommen hast.
Bekommst ja den schaden zum glück ersetzt wegen dem unfallgegner


----------



## Metalic (30. März 2014)

Moped kann man ersetzen. Sei froh das die Knochen heil sind. Bei uns auf der Ecke gab es heute DREI Motorradunfälle. 
Jungs (und natürlich Kaki) fahrt vorsichtig. Nach dem Winter ist man eingerostet.


----------



## computertod (30. März 2014)

ich bekomm nix ersetzt, ich war ja (zumindest beim Auto) schuld
ob ich beim 2. was bekomme bezweifel ich ehrlichgesagt

€: hab ja vorhin nur die hälfte geschrieben:
beim warten is noch einer in meine Maschine gekracht (gleiche Stelle und gleicher Ablauf, bis aufs Auto)


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2014)

ja dann bekmmste das doch ersetzt wenn dann noch einer in dein mopped reinrauscht.

als ich mich heute auf meine maschine gesetzt hab kam es mir vor als würde ich zum ersten mal damit fahren, nach ein paar Kilometern war ich dann größtenteils wieder drin.
Bin halt dieses Jahr bisher fast nur Enduro gefahren, der Unterschied ist einfach nur gigantisch


----------



## Metalic (30. März 2014)

Ja immer langsam angehen. Habe diese Saison knapp 600km hinter mir. Die ersten kleineren Touren musste ich mich auch zügeln.
Schön vorsichtig sein, nicht übertreiben! Und immer mit der Dummheit der anderen rechnen. Aus meiner Erfahrung her sind zierliche Hausfrauen die kaum übers Lenkrad gucken können und Rentner am Steuer von diesen SUVs am gefährlichsten


----------



## moe (30. März 2014)

Oha, man gut, dass dir nix gravierendes passiert ist. Sowas kann auch anders ausgehen.

@Metalic: Vergiss die Bauernfraktion nicht. Bei uns sind die meisten Straßen so dreckig, dass heizen gar nicht drin ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. März 2014)

Oha gute Besserung !

Erschreckend wieviele Moped-Unfälle ich dieses Jahr schon gesehen habe und von denen ich gelesen habe.
Joa... lassts uns bitte alle etwas ruhiger angehen... 
Morgen geht es auch bei mir endlich offiziell los, aber gefahren wird wohl erst ab Sonntag.


----------



## >ExX< (31. März 2014)

Hab dieses jahr bisher keinen unfall gesehen, noch von einem gehört.

Bis auf diesen jetzt


----------



## Murdoch (31. März 2014)

Bei uns im Forum hats schon einige erwischt. Davon einer tödlich und 2 schwer. 

Und sonst paar Schrott Mopeds gesammelt


----------



## >ExX< (31. März 2014)

Wer war denn der tödlich verunglückte?


----------



## Murdoch (1. April 2014)

Ein 20 jähriger. Tragische Geschichte. Ich persönlich kenne die Geschichte nur aus dem Forum, kannte die Person auch nicht persönlich daher nenne ich mal den Namen usw hier nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (1. April 2014)

In so jungen jahren ist das schon heftig.

Verständlich, dass du den namen nicht weiter verbreiten willst.


----------



## Metalic (1. April 2014)

Hatten in der Saison 2013 bei uns drei tödliche Unfälle. Alle in einem ähnlichen Alter. Muss leider auch dazu sagen, alle drei waren selbstverschuldet.
Das kann so wahnsinnig schnell gehen.


----------



## Murdoch (1. April 2014)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen... Ich bin teilweise froh nicht mit 18 angefangen zu haben. 

Wenn ich daran denke wie wir teilweise die Berge mit bikes ohne Federweg runter geknallt sind...  Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste...  Ich wäre glaub auch so ein Kandidat gewesen...  Aber mit dem Alter....


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2014)

Ich hab "glück", es kam kein prof zur vorlesung...

Jetzt gehts nachhause und dann schmeiß ich mich ins leder  

Hoffe der winterspeck lässt die nähte heil


----------



## >ExX< (1. April 2014)

Ich bereue es derzeit irgendwie nicht mit 16 ne 125er gehabt zu haben.
Hab ja erst mit 19 den lappen gemacht


----------



## thunderofhate (1. April 2014)

Sonntags hier im Bergischen/Sauerland zu fahren ist einfach bekloppt. Es kommen einem so viele Idioten in der eigenen Spur entgegen. Zum Teil sogar Autos.
Da freut man sich richtig auf die Leute aus dem Pott, die sonst kaum fahren und am Wochenende dann die Sau raus lassen müssen.
Habe es mir mittlerweile angewöhnt, recht früh loszufahren. Zwar sind die Straßen dann etwas kälter, aber bis die ganzen Sonntagsfahrer auf der Piste sind, hat man das Bergische bereits längst hinter sich gelassen.


----------



## >ExX< (3. April 2014)

ich musste bisher kaum welche ertragen die auf meiner spur unterwegs waren, hab in der richtung immer glück gehabt bisher.


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2014)

Wenn man unbedingt heizen muss,  ist SAMSTAG in aller Herrgottsfrühe nach meiner Erfahrung die beste Zeit


----------



## >ExX< (3. April 2014)

Also so 6 uhr morgens an einem arbeitsfreien tag aufzustehen........warum nicht 

Sogerade schwing ich mich erstmal auf meine kmx, bisschen steile ufer räubern


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2014)

> Sogerade schwing ich mich erstmal auf meine kmx, bisschen steile ufer räubern



Danke, ich habs schon, an den Bandscheiben,  momentan grad wieder akut


----------



## >ExX< (3. April 2014)

das ist natürlich echt blöd, gerade bandscheiben........

geländer wäre da wohl kaum was für dich?


----------



## T-Drive (4. April 2014)

Nee, blos nicht  momentan ist mir sogar meine Triple zu hart und die Guzzi zu schwer zum ausse Garage zu schieben  

Aber das wird ja wieder ...


----------



## >ExX< (5. April 2014)

Zum wochenende hin haben wir hier ca. 100m sichtweite 

Total nebelig und so ne hohe luftfeuchtigkeit dass die feuchtigkeit schon am zaun etc. Kondensiert


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. April 2014)

Gestern eeeendlich mal die ersten 120 km rumgecruised.
Das Wetterchen war ja mehr als einladend. 
Man wie hatte ich das vermisst.... 
Ich wünsch uns nun nochmal allen eine spaßige und unfallfreie Saison 2014 !

@T-Drive: was fährst du eigentlich genau für Mopeds?


----------



## Metalic (7. April 2014)

Bestimmt ne BossHoss und ne Gummikuh


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. April 2014)

Klingt iwie abwertend. 
Vielleicht sollte ich dein Kommentar aber auch nicht zu ernst nehmen.
Moped ist für mich kein Statussymbol oder so.
Also ich würde auch ne Gummikuh fahren. 8---)

Edit: loooool habe eben mal Gummikuh gegooglt.....


----------



## Murdoch (7. April 2014)

Wenns dir egal ist, dann freu dich...  Wirds n billiges Hobby.


----------



## AeroX (7. April 2014)

Abend Leute, 

Hatte vor ca. 2 1/2 Wochen mit meiner gixxer einen Rutscher. War bei sehr niedriger Geschwindigkeit aber selbst verschuldet. 
Wollte eine engere Linkskurve nehmen und habe davor runtergebremst. Dabei muss wohl das Hinterrad blockiert und es hat sich angefühlt als wenn das Hinterrad stehen bleiben würde und es total "schmiert". Bin dann gerade aus auf den Grünstreifen und Zu fall gekommen. 
Am Bike ist dank des weichen Aufpralls und sturzpads nicht allzu viel kaputt. 

So seitdem hab ich bei jeder Linkskurve das Gefühl das das Hinterrad weggeht. Fühlt sich genauso an wie kurz vor dem Sturz. Das macht zurzeit keinen Spaß so zu fahren. Bin seitdem auch nicht so oft Gefahren 4-6 ca. Rechtskurven sind dagegen kein Problem, da bin ich auch relativ sicher. (Erstes Bike, seit Ende Februar in meinem Besitz, Führerschein vor 2 Jahren gemacht) also wie gesagt so Linkskurven fühl ich mich total unsicher und unwohl. 

Weiß nicht ob's nur ne Kopfsache ist oder ob am Bike was ist. 
Habe nämlich noch nichts vermessen oder kontrollieren lassen. Fehlt leider momentan total die zeit dazu mal zum Werkstatt zu fahren. Bezweifle auch dass ich da einen Termin bekomme, oder wie lang das dauert. 

Kann mir jemand mal einen Tipp geben oder so?
Villt ist einem  ja schonmal selber sowas passiert. 

MfG


----------



## T-Drive (7. April 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bestimmt ne BossHoss und ne Gummikuh



Lesen können ist wohl nicht jedermanns Sache hier.


----------



## >ExX< (7. April 2014)

Mal geschaut dass das hinterrad gerade drin steht? Achse fest, Spanner fest?
Vorne die gabel noch gerade?

Hast du das gefühl auch beim kurven fahren oder nur beim Bremsen in einer links kurve?

Oder du lässt mal jemand anderes fahren, der das mal testet ob das bei ihm auch ist


----------



## T-Drive (7. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Mal geschaut dass das hinterrad gerade drin steht? Achse fest, Spanner fest?
> Vorne die gabel noch gerade?


 
Damit wär das meißte abgedeckt.

Hinterrad ist klar ?
Vorderrad entlasten, am besten mit Montageständer, oder Motor unterbauen, bis es gerade noch den Boden berührt. Achsmutter lösen und die Klemmschellen der unteren und oberen Gabelbrücke lösen, bis sich die Holme drehen lassen. Position/Höhe merken, also wie weit sie über die obere Brücke herausstehen. So kriegst du eine evtle. Verspannung der Gabel heraus. Alles wieder festziehen larürnich.


----------



## Metalic (7. April 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Lesen können ist wohl nicht jedermanns Sache hier.


 
Mensch immer ruhig bleiben. Ich habe schon gelesen was du für Maschinen hast. Das sollte ein Spaß sein. 
Hier wird ein Smiley mit Sarkasmus-Schild benötigt.


----------



## T-Drive (7. April 2014)

Dann spar dir das gefrozzel, ich sag ja auch nichts über deinen japanischen Tiefflieger.


----------



## Metalic (7. April 2014)

Du meine Güte. Es tut mir leid. Du ließt doch auch nicht erst seit gestern hier mit und weißt dass hier nicht alles todernst ist.Dachte unter Motorradfahrern wären Leute die bisschen Spaß und Seitenhiebe ab können und nicht zum Lachen in den Keller müssen.


----------



## T-Drive (7. April 2014)

Entschuldigung angenommen 

Wenn ich hier Tips gebe meine ich die schon ernst, und mit dem lachen im Keller liegst du bei mir aber sowas von daneben


----------



## Metalic (7. April 2014)

Das war auch überhaupt nicht böse gemeint. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass das eventuell blöd ankommt.Bin aus dem Mopedforum und erst Recht aus dem Club einen ganz anderen Ton gewöhnt 


Motorradfahrer sollen doch zusammen halten


----------



## Schelmiii (7. April 2014)

Ein halbes Jahr nach meinem Ellenbruch mit Titanschiene und meiner Milzentfernung bin ich wieder einsatzbereit 
Gestern ca. 100 km mit 10 Jahre alten Reifen abgefahren, recht chillig das ganze angegangen.
Alles im Lot, keinerlei "psychischen Probleme".
Nächstes Wochenende ein neues Paar Pirelli Diablo Rosso II aufziehen und die Duke ist wieder bereit zum Heizen 
Es kommt nicht zufällig jemand aus der Gegend Karlsruhe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (7. April 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Das war auch überhaupt nicht böse gemeint. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass das eventuell blöd ankommt.Bin aus dem Mopedforum und erst Recht aus dem Club einen ganz anderen Ton gewöhnt
> 
> 
> Motorradfahrer sollen doch zusammen halten



Jaaa im Club  den habe ich schon eine Weile hinter mir, die sind mir alle zu bieder geworden, die Herren, nichtmal rauchen darfst mehr im Clubhaus  und Ausfahrten sind eine gähnend langweilige Seltenheit geworden. Von ehemals knapp 30 nur noch 6-7 ab und zu Aktive


----------



## Murdoch (8. April 2014)

Also ich hab den Witz verstanden.


----------



## killer89 (8. April 2014)

Yay, ich hab die ersten 1000 km der Saison gefahren 

MfG


----------



## the.hai (8. April 2014)

Gz,


Dürfte in den anderthalb wochen jetzte knappe 500km geschafft haben. Am samstag ist hier in schulzendorf ne kleine tour geplant. Mal sehn, obs wetter passt.

Btw, den nachwuchs anfüttern:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. April 2014)

Hahaha das Foto ist ja mal herrlich ! 
Wollte der kleine Mann von allein mal drauf oder wurde er einfach draufgesetzt? 

@T-Drive: habe in eurer kurzweiligen Zickerei keine Antwort gefunden.
Hatte was von Streety gelesen?? Korrekt?


----------



## the.hai (8. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hahaha das Foto ist ja mal herrlich !
> Wollte der kleine Mann von allein mal drauf oder wurde er einfach draufgesetzt?



Der war schon am raufklettern...

Und so ein tankdeckel einer achtelliter aprilia is super toll für kleine fingerchen. Immer auf und zu klappen, die tankschlossabdeckung. Dazu kann man noch schön mit den händen auf der plastiktankverkleidung trommeln.

Und als ich ihm den schalter der hupe gezeigt hatte, war sowieso die welt in ordnung.


----------



## T-Drive (8. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hatte was von Streety gelesen?? Korrekt?



In der Tat, (Tealc)  Triumph Street Triple R, Bj.2010, 106 Pferde, Arrow Anlage.

Werd mal pics machen.

Und mein Reisekoffer :


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. April 2014)

Herrlichst... mein Kopfkino blüht gerade auf.  
*möp-möp-möööp*
Ist die kleine Aprilia gerade noch deine Leihmaschine oder wie war das noch gleich?

Pünktlich zum Wochenende soll es übrigens wieder sonnig und relativ warm werden.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. April 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> In der Tat, (Tealc)  Triumph Street Triple R, Bj.2010, 106 Pferde, Arrow Anlage.
> 
> Werd mal pics machen.


 Oooooooooooh schicki.
Ich saß erst im Februar bei uns in Leipzig auf der Messe wieder auf den Streetys und Speedis.
Den Doppelscheinwerfer finde ich ich zwar optisch nicht so pralle, aber der Rest... 
Die sitzt sich einfach nur prima.
Würde ich sehr sehr gern mal ernsthaft Probe fahren.


----------



## T-Drive (8. April 2014)

Das Flutlicht ist ohne probs umzubauen. Die sitzt sich nicht nur prima, die fährt auch so  der eigentlich sehr handlichen Ducati Monster ist sie nicht nur ebenbürtig. Dazu der seidenweiche Motor der aus allen Lagen (ab 3000 U/min) immer gut am Gas hängt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. April 2014)

Leider habe ich in meiner Nähe keinen Triumph-Händler, aber sowas wie die Aprilia Shiver und eine der Monster, wahrscheinlich die 896, möchte ich dieses Jahr unter mein Popöchen kriegen. 
Habe ja schon so einiges über die wie auch die Streety gelesen, aber letztendlich findet man die richtige Antwort wohl dann doch nur bei einer Probefahrt. 
Dieses Jahr bleibt die ER-6 aber noch.
Gutes Moped und toller Motor, aber der Kniewinkel geht ja mal garnicht für längere Touren und ich will ja auch weeeeeit fahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem sollten es nur 2 Zylinder sein.
Die 4er finde ich einfach nur emotionslos.
Die Triple soll ja aber ähnlich bärig ziehen.


----------



## T-Drive (8. April 2014)

Jep, der Kniewinkel ist schon eng, aber die Jeans sitzt perfekt


----------



## the.hai (8. April 2014)

Die speed triple bin ich mal kurz auf dr messe gefahren. Lediglich die anordnung der schalter hat mir nicht gefallen, aber das wird gewohnheit sein.
Ansonsten schönes töfftöff.

@kaki

Ich fahr doch keine achtelliter, ich bitte dich! Generell auch keine rennsemmeln.

Ne war die maschine von meinem 16j cousin, wir waren zu zweit unterwegs. Auf meiner cbf kommt der kleene aber nirgends ran zum rumspielen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. April 2014)

War mir schon klar, nur wollte ich halt wissen wie die kleine Aprilia da aufs Bild kommt. 
Du hattest ja hier schonmal was davon erwähnt.
Bei der CBF hättets du den Kleinen dann direkt auf den Tank setzen müssen. 

Also rein aus Neugier würde schonmal gern die Staße auf und ab fahren wollen mit so einer kleinen Maschine.
Kenne leider nix kleineres als die 600er Mittelklasse, außer eine Simson S53 vor 2-3 Jahren.


----------



## the.hai (8. April 2014)

Na dann hol dir dochmal ne kleine beim händler 

Man brauch schon viel gas zum anfahren und ohne drehzahl geht generell nichts. Witzig wie die 1000er fahrer soetwas auch schon von 600ern sagen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. April 2014)

Wobei es hier sicherlich auch wiederum einen Unterschied macht, ob 2- oder 4-Zylinder, denn hinsichtlich Leistung fühle ich mich in keinem Bereich unterversorgt.
Jor also mir fiel ganz besonders (positiv) auf, dass ich auf ner großen, 900er/1000er, im 1. Gang erschreckend flott bei 80/100 Sachen bin und erst dann das Bedürfnis verspühre schalten zu müssen.
Meine Kleine kreischt sich schon bei 40-50 die Seele aus dem Leib. 
Gern fahre ich dann auch mal direkt im 2. los, um etwas mehr Luft nach oben zu haben und den schwergängigsten Gangwechsel direkt auszulassen.


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2014)

Da hast du dann aber ordentlich am Hahn gedreht wenn du bei 100 in den Zweiten schaltest 
Das mache ich mit meiner selten mal aber dann muss ich auch schon stark beschleunigen.


----------



## DOcean (8. April 2014)

@Kniewinkel
deswegen mal ich meine CBF1000 die ha eine verstellbare Sitzbank und ganz hoch passt das bei mir gut mit dem Winkel...

Ich hatte schon bei einer 800er das Gefühl "Kommt da noch was???" 

<<fährt 4Zyl und viel Hubraum, soll ja Spass machen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. April 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Da hast du dann aber ordentlich am Hahn gedreht wenn du bei 100 in den Zweiten schaltest
> Das mache ich mit meiner selten mal aber dann muss ich auch schon stark beschleunigen.


 
Joa ab und zu aber auch nicht allzu oft, mag ich schon etwas die Sau raus lassen, vorausgesetzt natürlich der Motor ist anständig warm. 
Selten aber manchmal eben ergibt sich die Situation nunmal... vorgestern beispielsweise als so ein "Proll-Golf" neben mir an der Ampel stand. B)

Insgesamt sehe ich mich allerdings überwiegend als etwas geiziger Fahrer der auch noch im 6. Gang mit 55 durch die Ortschaften blubbert und am liebsten garnicht weiter runterschalten mag. 
Ich starre bei längere Touren gern auf meine Tankanzeige, die ca. alle 50 km nen Balken verliert.


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2014)

Sag nichts gegen die Golf- oder 3er BMW Fraktion 
Wurde hier im Mopped Thread mal schräg angemacht weil ich mir mit den Jungs und Mädels auch gerne einen Spaß mache auf der LS


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. April 2014)

Btw: der Proll-Golf zog mir davon, weil ich mitm Schalten nicht hinterherkam.  

Das würde dir wohl nicht passieren Metalic.


----------



## >ExX< (8. April 2014)

Wieso kommst du mit dem schalten nicht hinterher?

Ist das ding so kurz übersetzt? 

Fährt jemand von euch sport enduro?  Wenn ja, was würdet ihr nehmen, eine 300ccm 2takter oder 450ccm 4takter?


----------



## the.hai (8. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Btw: der Proll-Golf zog mir davon, weil ich mitm Schalten nicht hinterherkam.
> 
> Das würde dir wohl nicht passieren Metalic.


 
welcher proll golf zieht ner 600er bis 150km/h davon?

ich kenn nur einen: Top gear. Jeremy drives the VW GTI W12 concept ca by slovenskiB15 - Car Videos on StreetFire


ioch glaub da war die kaki bischen schaltfaul  also an die herstellerangabe 4,2s von 0-100 komm ich zwar bei meiner auch nicht ran, aber nur, weil ich beim anfahren ungern meine kupplung killn möchte^^ aber 5s na hallo


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. April 2014)

Jajajajaja... allerdings möcht ich auch nix riskieren so frisch in der Saison und ich hatte ja noch nichtmal meine eigene Spur. 
Schaltfaul triffts wohl auf den Punkt.


----------



## T-Drive (8. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> was würdet ihr nehmen, eine 300ccm 2takter oder 450ccm 4takter?



So ein großvolumiger 1 Zyl. 2-Takter ist schon eine Herausforderung  (höllische Kraftentfaltung)


----------



## moe (8. April 2014)

@Kniewinkel: Ungefähr so saß ich auch auf meiner Fahrschul-ER6n. Vielleicht noch n bisschen extremer. Bei 1,80m Körpergröße macht das Ding keinen Spaß mehr.


War hier schon mal einer bei Limbächer und Limbächer in Stuttgart? Ich fahr da evtl Samstag mit nem Kumpel zum gaffen und probesitzen hin. In die Triumphabteilung werd ich auf jeden Fall gehen. So ne Speed Triple wollt ich schon immer mal haben.


----------



## >ExX< (8. April 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> So ein großvolumiger 1 Zyl. 2-Takter ist schon eine Herausforderung  (höllische Kraftentfaltung)


 
Ja, deswegen reizen mich die teile   allerdings auch das fahrverhalten, aber soll halt hauptsächlich für wald sein, und nen bisschen straße.
Weil 2 takt als 300ccm ist auch geil, aber darf ich alles noch nicht fahren


----------



## the.hai (9. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen reizen mich die teile   allerdings auch das fahrverhalten, aber soll halt hauptsächlich für wald sein, und nen bisschen straße.
> Weil 2 takt als 300ccm ist auch geil, aber darf ich alles noch nicht fahren



Reichn dir zei moppeds momentan nicht?


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2014)

Man kann nie genug moppeds haben 

Ne, wenn ich ne große Sport Enduro hätte würde meine 125er KMX wohl wegkommen, weil ich ab August eh nichtmehr so viel Geld zu Verfügung habe wegen Schule


----------



## thunderofhate (9. April 2014)

moe schrieb:


> War hier schon mal einer bei Limbächer und Limbächer in Stuttgart? Ich fahr da evtl Samstag mit nem Kumpel zum gaffen und probesitzen hin. In die Triumphabteilung werd ich auf jeden Fall gehen. So ne Speed Triple wollt ich schon immer mal haben.


Wenn du die Speedy Probe fährst, dann unbedingt auch die Streety zum Vergleich.
Die Einarmschwinge sieht natürlich viel besser aus und der Motor zieht stärker, allerdings auf Kosten des Handlings.

Ich selbst hab ne Streety R und die Dunlop Qualifier durch ContiRaceAttack Comp. ersetzt. Es lohnt sich. 
Glaube, sie haben die Serienbereifung mittlerweile auch umgestellt.


----------



## worco (9. April 2014)

@ Exx, du fährst doch grade ne 125er KMX oder? Hold dir fürn Anfang lieber ne 250er oder 350er 4takt oder ne 200er 2takt, da hast du deutlich mehr davon als ne 450er oder 300er. glaub das mal von jemandem der schon das ein oder andere enduro rennen gefahren ist.


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2014)

@worco: ja, das hatte ich auch schon überlegt ob ich nicht zum umgewöhnen erstmal auf ne 200er 2 Takt setze, denn die Leistung der 300er 2 Takt oder 450er 4 Takt ist schon enorm, gerade im Gelände schon fast unberechenbar.

Aber will halt am liebsten direkt die große haben, dann muss ich nur 1 mal kaufen 

welche zieht denn besser? 300er 2 Takt oder 450er 4 Takt?  und welche findest du im gesamt empfinden besser?


----------



## Murdoch (10. April 2014)

An Leistung gewohntem sich so schnell. 

Ich dachte auch erst so ähnlich...  Jetzt überlege ich nen turbokit ran zu basteln und meine hat ansich schon 125 ps.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. April 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> An Leistung gewohntem sich so schnell.
> 
> Ich dachte auch erst so ähnlich...  Jetzt überlege ich nen turbokit ran zu basteln und meine hat ansich schon 125 ps.


 
Wieviel PS lassen sich denn mit nem turbo noch rauskitzeln?


----------



## Murdoch (10. April 2014)

Habs noch nicht gemacht. Schätzungsweise in Richtung 200 wenn man viel ladedruck gibt?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2014)

Moin moin beisammen!

Gestern und heute kam ich nun einmal in den Genuss eine CBR600F Bj. 2012 zu fahren.
*Kleiner* Vergleich zu meiner ER-6f (Bj. 09):

*+* Verarbeitungsqualität wirkt hochwertiger
*+* Sitzposition bis zum Hintern:
   entspannteres Sitzen bei 180 cm Körpergröße und beide Füße reichen locker bis zum Boden (Sitzhöhe glaube ca. 81 cm, ER-6: 79 cm)
-> Kniewinkel angenehmer und man sitz mehr drin als drauf; breiterer Sitz
*+* sehr schöne kurze, einfache und sportlichere Schaltung
+ geringere Motorbremse
+ ruhiger 4-Zylinder der schön gleichmäßig zieht und ab ca. 6.000 Touren anfängt nett zu schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



o Stummellenker: fühlt sich schon irgendwie klasse und sportlicher an  und passt zur Sitzposition der Beine sowie dem sportlichen Design.
Ich frage mich nur, wie tourentauglich das dann über mehrere Tage und km wirklich ist.

- subjektiv: das leicht kitschige bunte, "pubertierende" Design ist nicht so meins
- mir fehlt einfach das "wow", sobald der Motor gestartet wird (Staubsaugersound mit sportlicher und hübscher Shark-Tröte dran)

Schönes und sportlicheres 600er Mittelklasse Moped und sehr simpel zu fahren, lediglich der Wechsel von meinem 76 cm breiten Superbikelenker zu den Stummeln ist schon eine kleine Umstellung.
Meine ersten Kurven waren furchtbar, aber nach ein paar Metern mehr, ging es dann prima. 

Macht Spaß und die Kleine löst genau das Problem, dass ich mit der Er-6 habe.
DIE eierlegende Vollmilchsau wird es wohl aber nie geben und mein Herz schlägt eher für nackige Kurvenräuber mit knackigem 2-Zylinder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Kaki


----------



## Metalic (10. April 2014)

6000 Touren sind wenig für die Kleine. Hast sie mal richtig aufgedreht? Meine kommt erst ab 8-9000 richtig und das ist oft mies für die LS. Aber dann hast das Gefühl dich prügelt jemand mit einem Hammer voran. 
Die Stummellenker sind immer eine Umgewöhnung wenn man vom SBL kommt. Ist aber wie ich finde nur eine Gewöhnungsache. Bin mit Supersportlern schon über 500km am Stück gefahren (Tanken und Kaffee trinken mal ausgenommen)


----------



## worco (10. April 2014)

@Exx: das nimmt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht viel, wenn die 300er ordentlich abgestimmt ist, gefühlt aber die 450er nen bisschen mehr untenraus, die 300er obenraus. 
Das sind aber Regionen die du, bei Allem Respekt, nicht wirst ausnutzen können. Kommt vllt auch drauf an was du fahren willst, wenn du natürlich nur Feldwege bretterst macht ne dicke mehr Saß, wenn du aber echtes Enduro, oder Motocross fahren willst dann sollte dir der kleinere Motor auch längere Zeit Spaß machen. Außerdem verzeiht die Fehler wie falschen Gang o-Ä- nicht so schnell, was deine Fahrtechnik eher verbessert. Dazu kommt natürlich dass dich die großen viel schneller müde und damit fehler/verletzungsanfälliger machen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2014)

Bisher hatte ich noch nicht so tolles Wetter, bin absichtlich sanfter gefahren, aber joa bis ca. 10k hab ich sie schon hochgescheucht.
Liegt vlt auch etwas an meinem Fliegengewicht.
Selbst im 3. Gang kann ich ich sie noch bequem aus dem Stand anfahren, als ich mal vergessen hatte runterzuschalten. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilderchen für den optischen Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (10. April 2014)

Sind schon hübsch die Zwei. Die Front der CBR erinnert aber sehr stark an die Gixxer. Mal schauen, wenn das sparen dieses Jahr passt, wird es zur nächsten Saison bei mir eventuell ne BMW RR. Ich liebe den Carl Dall Blick


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2014)

@Kaki

wenn du mal schnell was kleines probefahren willst. beim honda-händler ist am samstan von 9-14uhr roadshow. da kannste schnell und problemlos kleine runden mit allen moppeds drehen.

https://www.facebook.com/events/788652091163901/


----------



## Murdoch (10. April 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Die Front der CBR erinnert aber sehr stark an die Gixxer.


 
Hey bitte keine Beleidigungen hier im Forum.


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Hey bitte keine Beleidigungen hier im Forum.



Stimmt, suzuki hat außer den gsr's noch nie was ansehnliches gebaut. Honda schon 

Oder wie meinstes?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2014)

Da muss ich Metallic aber Recht geben.
Die Schnute ist der kleinen Suzi Rennsemmel verdammt ähnlich.

Danke für den Tipp the.hai, aber ich denke, ich werde mich erst wieder ernsthaft umsehen und viel Probe fahren, wenn wirklich mal was neues gesucht wird.
Das 6f Mädel und ich werden für 2014 noch ein Paar bleiben.


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

Für mich sehen die Plastikbecher aus Fernost irgendwie alle gleich aus


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Da muss ich Metallic aber Recht geben.
> Die Schnute ist der kleinen Suzi Rennsemmel verdammt ähnlich.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp the.hai, aber ich denke, ich werde mich erst wieder ernsthaft umsehen und viel Probe fahren, wenn wirklich mal was neues gesucht wird.
> Das 6f Mädel und ich werden für 2014 noch ein Paar bleiben.



Du wolltest 125er fahen, da hätteste für 20min die gelegenheit ohne viel schnick schnach drumrum 

Was ernstes such ich auch noch lange nich, aber viele modelle muss man mal gefahren sein.



T-Drive schrieb:


> Für mich sehen die Plastikbecher aus Fernost alle gleich aus



Sagt der mitm mopped von die inselaffen 

Außer bmw und noch hochpreisigeren kleinstfabrikaten haben wir selbst ja nichts


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Sagt der mitm mopped von die inselaffen
> (


 
Da kann ich dir nicht widersprechen  ist aber einfach nur geil, dieses Handling, und obwohls die kleine (Streety) ist, BÄRIG zug auffe Orgel. 

btw. fahr ich seit 1987 nur mit "emozione" die "very british" ist nur ein Ausrutscher, den ich aber nicht bereue.

P.S.
Hab noch ne andere, stationäre Maschine von der Insel. Mein lieber Schwan, was ich da schon erlebt hab  DIE würd ich nich mehr kaufen...


----------



## Murdoch (10. April 2014)

Bitte löschen


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ne also mit dir brauche ich nun wirklich nicht über Geschmack fachsimpeln.
> 
> Ich hab dein Moped ja gesehen und die schicken spiegel usw....  Also Geschmack ist das nicht.
> 
> Da fahre ich lieber auto



Geschmäcker und geldbörsen sind zum glück verschieden :b das war generell provokation pur. (also meine aussage  )

Ich hab mir nicht mein traummotorrad gekauft, ich hab mir eins gekauft was ich jeden tag benutzen kann, egal welches wetter und welche situation. Dazu musste es für nen studenten bezahlbar sein 

Hab damals auch über street/speed triple, gsr und nackte allgemein nachgedacht, war leider zu teuer und für mich als pkw ersatz ungeeignet.

Mittlerweile habe ich ein auto und könnte mir ne reine schönwetterspassmaschine zulegen. 
Leider ist die cbf mit ihrdm drei jahren grad bei einem werttief, da behallt ich sie lieber noch 2jahre, viel weiter runter fällt sie bei gutr pflege nichtmehr und der markt schrumpft auch, da sie ja nichtmehr gebaut wird.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Du wolltest 125er fahen, da hätteste für 20min die gelegenheit ohne viel schnick schnach drumrum
> Was ernstes such ich auch noch lange nich, aber viele modelle muss man mal gefahren sein.


Stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmt.
Na mal schaun wie das Wetter am we wird. 

Edit: haha ihr beide....
ja zum Glück sind Geschmäcker und die jeweiligen verfügbaren Budgets unterschiedlich.
Finde die Mischung hier prima.
Ich denke sowieso, dass das erste Moped ersteinmal einen hilft einen richtigen persönlichen Geschmackt zu finden und damit meine ich nicht die Optik sondern das Fahrverhalten an sich.

Ich denke die ER-6 ist auch nur deswegen in den Top 3 der Neuzulassungen, weil viele Mopedfrischlinge diese auch in der FS hatten, jeder damit direkt zureckt kommt und viel bietet für den Preis.
Honda hat da ja auch mit der NC700 oder so was zu bieten.
Hier ist wohl der Preis Kriterium Nr.1.
Naja und Platz 1: die GS von BMW.... die stößt wohl niemand vom Thron.
Name... Qualität... bla.


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nicht mein traummotorrad gekauft, ich hab mir eins gekauft was ich jeden tag benutzen kann, egal welches wetter und welche situation. Dazu musste es für nen studenten bezahlbar sein



Da hast du ja alles richtig gemacht. Was ich nicht verstehe is, dass du dann investierst in optische Änderungen an der CB, das Geld kriegste bei einem Verkauf nicht wieder rein.


----------



## Murdoch (10. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Geschmäcker und geldbörsen sind zum glück verschieden :b das war generell provokation pur. (also meine aussage  )
> 
> Ich hab mir nicht mein traummotorrad gekauft, ich hab mir eins gekauft was ich jeden tag benutzen kann, egal welches wetter und welche situation. Dazu musste es für nen studenten bezahlbar sein
> 
> ...


 
Nichts für ungut. Hatte meinen Beitrag ansich gelöscht da er gemein und unsinnig war. 

Einfach ignorieren bitte. Danke.


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe is, dass du dann investierst in optische Änderungen an der CB, das Geld kriegste bei einem Verkauf nicht wieder rein.



Ich hab das maximale aus der ansonsten fast schon biederen maschine rausgeholt.   
Standard is absolut langweilig und da ich mir so schnell nichts andres kaufe, wird angepasst. Bis auf die frontscheibe war alles rein optischer natur. So gefällt sie mir recht gut und ist einzigartig und "selbstgemacht". Ich hab sie nicht zur werkstatt gebracht und umbauen lassen. So wie manche, die sich dann noch auf ihr "custombike" was einbilden.

Hab grad neue nachbarn bekimmen, da fährt frauchen ne cbf600n. Da sieht und hört man die vielen netten unterschiede deutlich.

Und momentan könnt ich mir nichts anderes als ne zzr1400 vorstellen, die bleibt aber noch lange unsinnig für mich.


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

Ist verständlich, son Gerät von der Stange ist schon, wie soll ich sagen ...

Aber als nüchtern gesehener Gebrauchsgegenstand, mit dem Hintergedanke ans Nächste/Traum - Bike wäre ich für solche Sachen zu geizig.


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2014)

Ich hab sie mir ja nicht als reinen gebrauchsgegenstand gekauft  da hätte es auch nen 250er roller sein können.

Sie gefällt mir schon, aber halt nich zu 100%.

Bloß im kontrast wäre ne R1 absoluter quatsch für mich.

P.s. wenn jetzt nen lkw mein geparktes mopped vom strassenrand fegt, hätte ich nach nem schönen gutachten kein problem mit.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Und momentan könnt ich mir nichts anderes als ne zzr1400 vorstellen, die bleibt aber noch lange unsinnig für mich.


Ernsthaft ?


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

> Und momentan könnt ich mir nichts anderes als ne zzr1400 vorstellen, die bleibt aber noch lange unsinnig für mich.



 Ein Überflieger ? 200 PS  Alle 6000 Km Inspektion  

Ein Reisemotorrad mit solchen Insp.-Intervallen erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ein Überflieger ? 200 PS  Alle 6000 Km Inspektion
> 
> Ein Reisemotorrad mit solchen Inp.-Intervallen erschließt sich mir nicht.



Die definition sporttourer ist für hayabusa und zzr1400 eh quatsch. Ich würde sie eher als "bequeme sportler" bezeichnen.


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

Absolut nicht meine Welt. Bei dem Unterhalt (Alle 6tkm 1,5 - 3,5 Std. Arbeit + Material) wäre sie mir zu "Ausgewogen". Richtig heizen, richtig touren - an beiden Sachen wirst du mM. nach Abstriche machen müssen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2014)

Mir wär die viel zu "dick" und was ich sonst noch so von Kawa gesehen habe, spricht mich persönliche garnicht an.
Schon die Z750/Z800/Z1000 sind zu pummlig und zuviel Plastik.
Dazu noch wie T-Drive schon sagte, diese schrecklichen kurzen Inspektionsintervalle.
Mir ein kann ein gutes Moped nicht leicht und wendig genug sein. 
Ich mag ja auch weit weg fahren damit und so ein bisserl Windschutz ist schon prima, aber dennoch sprechen mich nackte optisch einfach mehr an.
Nackisch fährt man dann auch gezwungenermaßen etwas langsamer und nicht so unartig... 

Also nochmal, war das dein Ernst the.hai?


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Nackisch fährt man dann auch gezwungenermaßen etwas langsamer und nicht so unartig...


 
Also ne Jeans und Lederjacke hab ich MINDESTENS an wenn ich fahre. ()


----------



## thunderofhate (10. April 2014)

Die schönsten Motorräder kommen allesamt aus Italien. Das war schon immer so  und wird vermutlich auch so bleiben. 
Mein erstes kam allerdings auch aus Japan. Hatte viel Spaß mit meiner SV 650S, auch wenn ich jetzt nach dem Umstieg auf die Streety R sagen kann, dass das Fahrwek komplett für den Arsch war. Mit so 'nem schwammigen Teil kann man nicht vernünftig Kurven heizen.



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Nackisch fährt man dann auch gezwungenermaßen etwas langsamer und nicht so unartig...


Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das erste trifft eventuell noch auf Autobahnen zu, das zweite nirgendwo. ^^


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Also nochmal, war das dein Ernst the.hai?



Ich bin 1,90m und 100kg schwer, dazu noch mit sehr langen armen ausgestattet, was die sache nicht leichter macht. Körperlich bist du wesentlich anders definirrt  ich seh es an meiner schwester. Die ist auch eher zierlich und kommt mit den über 200kg neiner cbf im ernstfall locker an ihre grenzen. Schon zweimal erlebt, wie ein frauchen einfach an der ampel samt mopped umkippt.

6000er intervall hab ich jetzt auch schon und ja es ist mein ernst.


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die schönsten Motorräder kommen allesamt aus Italien. Das war schon immer so  und wird vermutlich auch so bleiben.


 
Ist zwar Ansichts- und Geschmacksache, aber ICH geb dir da vollkommen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Also ne Jeans und Lederjacke hab ich MINDESTENS an wenn ich fahre. ()


Haha... nacktes Moped natürlich! 

Um mal etwas drauf einzugehen:
Bin auch schon zweimal mit kurzen Hosen gefahren.... aua wurde das heiß und den Knien/ Waden. 
Bin dann wie ein Affe aufm Schleifstein wieder direkt heim geeiert.


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

Lustig wirds erst wenn du absteigst ohne anzuhalten, in kurzen Hosen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,90m und 100kg schwer, dazu noch mit sehr langen armen ausgestattet, was die sache nicht leichter macht. Körperlich bist du wesentlich anders definirrt  ich seh es an meiner schwester. Die ist auch eher zierlich und kommt mit den über 200kg neiner cbf im ernstfall locker an ihre grenzen. Schon zweimal erlebt, wie ein frauchen einfach an der ampel samt mopped umkippt.


Hui okay... das ist natürlich nen Argument.
Ich bin schon froh, wenn das Moped möglichst wenig über 200 kg bzw. besser noch unter 200 kg wiegt.
Das mitm umkippen an der Ampel bei so hohem Gewicht würde ich dann wohl auch schaffen.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. April 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ist zwar Ansichts- und Geschmacksache, aber ICH geb dir da vollkommen


Ist doch unnötig zu erwähnen. Geschmack ist eigentlich immer subjektiv. 
Leider sind die hübschen Damen aus Italien immer so teuer, viel Spaß bei der Desmodromic Inspektion. ^^ Deswegen bleibe ich vorerst british.


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ist doch unnötig zu erwähnen. Geschmack ist eigentlich immer subjektiv.
> Leider sind die hübschen Damen aus Italien immer so teuer, viel Spaß bei der Desmodromic Inspektion. ^^ Deswegen bleibe ich vorerst british.



Ja, die 4-Ventiler sind schon heftig, aber nur alle 12 000 km relativiert das etwas. Und es gibt ja noch die 2 -Ventiler


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2014)

Bei nem motorrad kann man leider nicht den sitz zurückstellen. Da kann man beim auto schon einfacher nach aussehen gehen.

Ich hab zum beispiel auf ner r1 von der sitzposition garkeinen spass, das schaut mit 1,75m wiederrum ganz anders aus.

P.s. @kaki

Auf der 125er aprilia seh ich, sagen wir mal, unproportional aus und fühl mich auch nicht wohl.


----------



## DOcean (10. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hui okay... das ist natürlich nen Argument.
> Ich bin schon froh, wenn das Moped möglichst wenig über 200 kg bzw. besser noch unter 200 kg wiegt.
> Das mitm umkippen an der Ampel bei so hohem Gewicht würde ich dann wohl auch schaffen.


 
250kg vollgetankt wiegt meine , bei mir mit ~90kg bei 1,85...

Die 250kg merkt man auch in jeder Kurve, man muss schon kräftig drücken.... bist du nicht willig so brauch ich Gewalt


----------



## thunderofhate (10. April 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ja, die 4-Ventiler sind schon heftig, aber nur alle 12 000 km relativiert das etwas. Und es gibt ja noch die 2 -Ventiler


Auf 12.000 km komme ich im Jahr nicht. Somit hätten Inspektionsintervalle von 10.000 km für mich keinen Nachteil. ^^
Der Desmo-Service, der gute 500€ kostet, sofern ich die Worte des Ducati-Händlers richtig in Erinnerung habe, steht auch nach 24.000km oder 2 Jahren an. Der geht Richtig in die Tasche.
Im Moment interessiert mich eh nur die Streetfighter. 
Die Tuono V4 R wäre auch ganz nett. Säuft allerdings, wie fast alle Aprilias, zu viel. Demnächst steht ne Probefahrt mit der S 1000 R an. Ist preislich auch im Bereich der Streetfighter und hat technisch wesentlich mehr zu bieten. Allerdings finde ich 4-Zylinder langweilig. Sollten für mich schon 2 sein.
War letztens auf der Motorrad in Dortmund und saß alle interessanten Bikes mal Probe. Die SF gefällt mir von der Sitzposition her viel besser.


----------



## Murdoch (10. April 2014)

Ich muss zugeben...  Ich finde die Italiener haben keine Ahnung von Technik....  Aber Emotionen wissen die zu bauen. 

Letzten einen beim Training gehabt der ne 748s ducati hatte. 

Man war die geil. Als ob jede schraube einzeln Handgefertigt wurde. Geil geil geil. 

Da kann wirklich kein Suzuki, yamaha, Kawasaki mit....  Also finde ich. 

Werde mir so eine 748s dieses jahr wohl noch als 2. Bike kaufen....  Nicht für die renne....  Aber so schön zum genießen.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. April 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben...  Ich finde die Italiener haben keine Ahnung von Technik....  Aber Emotionen wissen die zu bauen.
> Letzten einen beim Training gehabt der ne 748s ducati hatte.


Also die Zeiten, in denen eine Ducati zickig war und nur ansprang, wenn sie grad wollte, sind vorbei.
Aprilia und Ducati sind technisch top. Ducati mittlerweile auch zuverlässig. Darauf werden Audi und VW schon Wert legen.
Damit hatte Aprilia zumindest bei der alten Tuono noch Probleme. Keine Ahnung, ob sich da etwas bei den aktuellen Modellen geändert hat.

edit:
Mir ist grad wieder eingefallen, wie genial die hydraulische Kupplung der Streetfighter sich betätigen lässt. Ein Traum.


----------



## Murdoch (10. April 2014)

Na ich finde aber gerade die etwas älteren Hammer. Wie gesagt, die Modelle um 2000 rum


----------



## thunderofhate (10. April 2014)

Ok, die gehören tatsächlich noch zu den anfälligeren Modellen. Die 1098/1198 orientieren sich beim Design ja an der 916-998.
Der größte Vorteil bei den älteren Modellen ist natürlich der Preis. Ducati ist an sich ziemlich teuer. Allerdings auch wertstabil im Gegensatz zu meiner Street Triple R. Die alten Ducatis müssten eigentlich kaum mehr an Wert verlieren.


----------



## Metalic (10. April 2014)

Guter bekannter von mir verkauft die Italiener. Mv, duc, Aprilia. Optisch sind sie für mich auch die schönsten. Nur technisch lassen site wohl immer noch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Murdoch (10. April 2014)

Ich glaub auch, dass die an die japsen nicht ran kommen was das angeht


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2014)

Da ich die CBR nacher zur Werkstatt fahre, denke ich gerade über eine ansprechende Leihmaschine bis morgen nach, wenn die zufällig was da haben.
Außer der netten CB1000R fällt mir gerade nichts ein.
Was ist noch so sehenswert bei Honda?


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Da ich die CBR nacher zur Werkstatt fahre, denke ich gerade über eine ansprechende Leihmaschine bis morgen nach, wenn die zufällig was da haben.
> Außer der netten CB1000R fällt mir gerade nichts ein.
> Was ist noch so sehenswert bei Honda?


Vfr 800f oder die blade


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

> Nur technisch lassen site wohl immer noch zu wünschen übrig.





> Ich glaub auch, dass die an die japsen nicht ran kommen was das angeht



Was glaubt ihr wohl wo die Japsen in den 50/60/70er Jahren "ihr" know how abgekupfert haben ?

Richtig.
Bei den deutschen,britischen, US und italienischen Herstellern, von denen viele Schwierigkeiten bekamen weil die Märkte mit billigen Kamikazegeräten ohne nennenswerte Fahrweks/Bremsentechnik überschwemmt wurden und die Entwicklung in Europa deshalb extrem verlangsamt wurde.
Trotzdem fahr ich NUR Europäer


----------



## Murdoch (10. April 2014)

Du verwechselst Japaner mit Chinesen. 

Die Japaner haben wirklich gute Ingenieure.... 

Ok die (west) deutschen waren und sind weltweit wohl immer noch Referenz. 

Trotzdem sind die Japaner echt klasse... Hut ab.


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

Ich verwechsle gar nichts. Denke DU weißt nicht wie das damals gelaufen ist.


----------



## killer89 (10. April 2014)

Irgendwie ist die Honda mehr Mopped. Die Kawa wirkt fast wie ein Spielzeug, gerade von vorne

MfG


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. April 2014)

Meiner Meinung sinds beides Spielzeug-Moppeds, aber jeder fängt mal klein an. 
Außerdem muss ja noch dazu gesagt werden, dass die Honda gleich etwas mehr als nen großen Schein mehr kostet, was sich dann wiederum in der genannten Qualität auch direkt wiederspiegelt.
Ansonsten ist die Kawa mit nur eine verkleidete ER-6n und kein Sportler.
Die CBR bringt spürbar mehr Sportlichkeit durch die leichtgängige kurze Schaltung und die Sitzposition natürlich mit.
Die Schaltung macht mich sehr neidisch. 

Ich muss zugeben: meine Neugier wurde geweckt und ich werde versuchen auch mal eine "echte" Sportler beim Händler auszuprobieren, um besser vergleichen zu können.


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2014)

na dann mal los 

ich bin morgen zu 12uhr bei honda Stacho in Königs Wusterhausen.

nur mal ne kleine runde mit nen paar moppeds drehen, mehr will ich nicht  


kommste auch?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. April 2014)

Wenn das Wetter stimmt, dann steht es auf dem Plan. 
So eine große Rennsemmel und so eine kleine, die nur so tut als ob mit ihrem 125er, würd ich gern mal just for fun testen.
9-14 Uhr, ja?


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2014)

Ich korrigiere, 10-15uhr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. April 2014)

Prima.
Gerade fiel mir auch ein, dass ein Stückchen weiter südlich, der ehem. Händler meiner kleinen Kawa ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haben die immenroch Aprilia und Kawa?
Vielleicht schaue ich dort auch nochmal vorbei... wenn man schonmal da ist. 

Bitte bitte kein Regen.


----------



## JJ Walker (11. April 2014)

Hallo. Hab diesen thread entdeckt und habe mir gedacht ich frag mal was in die Runde.
Führerschein ist in Arbeit. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der fahrbare Untersatz, aber dank der neuen regelung  erst mal auf 48ps beschränkt.
So zur frage.
Kennt jemand gute einsteigermodelle mit denen man schön crusen kann? Bin nicht der heizer typ. Bi  absoluter anfänger. Weis auch gar nicht nach was genau ich suchen soll? Auf jedenfall was gebrauchtes.

Mfg JJ


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Prima.
> Gerade fiel mir auch ein, dass ein Stückchen weiter südlich, der ehem. Händler meiner kleinen Kawa ist. <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=730192"/>
> Haben die immenroch Aprilia und Kawa?
> Vielleicht schaue ich dort auch nochmal vorbei... wenn man schonmal da ist.
> ...



Bike kw gibt es nichtmehr!

Die räumlichkeiten stehen schon lange leer.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. April 2014)

Oh alles klar.

@Walker: was fährst du denn gerade in der Fahrschule?
Welches Budget steht dir zur Verfügung?
Bist du etwas ungewöhnlich klein oder groß?


----------



## JJ Walker (11. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Oh alles klar.
> 
> @Walker: was fährst du denn gerade in der Fahrschule?
> Welches Budget steht dir zur Verfügung?
> Bist du etwas ungewöhnlich klein oder groß?



Noch fahr ich gar nichts in der Fahrschule. Aber vermutlich eine bmw welche genau die haben muss ich mal fragen. Ich bin ca. 1,85 groß. Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 1500 Euronen. Wie gesagt such was für den einstieg das dan auch 1-2 jahre hält. Danach bin hab ich dan auch mehr geld für ein besseres Motorrad.  
Thx


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. April 2014)

BMW... hmm hatte ich auch in der FS.
Wird dann bei dir bestimmt eine F700GS sein. Sowas haben bei uns einige Fahrschulen stehen.
Macht sich prima bei der Größe.
Bin selbst eine F650GS und die F800GS gefahren.
Machen Spaß, aber sind meiner Meinung nach schwieriger zu lernen als z.B. eine Honda Hornet oder Kawasaki ER-6n, die ich so bei anderen FS stehen sehe. 
Ab dem Zeitpunkt habe ich meine Neigung zu 2-Zylindern entwickelt und wollte Richtung F800R gehen.
Aber das liebe Geld...
1500 € sind schon arg wenig für nen gescheites Moped. 
Meine sollte unbedingt ABS habrn und das hat mich auch schon glaube so manchmal vor einem Sturz bewahrt.
Bei dem Budget aber sehr schwierig bis unmöglich...
Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch etwas mehr zusammensparen.


----------



## DOcean (11. April 2014)

1500 Budget + ABS beißt sich echt...

nicht lieber ein gescheites mit einer Drossel und dann in 2 Jahren Drossel raus?


----------



## JJ Walker (11. April 2014)

Naja ich kenn mich mit dem drossel zeug nicht aus. mir wurde nur gesagt das es leuder kaum drosseln gibt die für die neue regelung taugen und wenn man da eine passende findet dan kosten die schon mal so an die 500 € aufwärts.  So wurde es mir in der fahrschule gesagt. Die sind der meinung lieber was kleines was man nicht drisseln muss. Zudem bin ich ab September wieder stift für 2 jahre. Heist ich hab jetzt n bisschen geld davon musssnich den lappen bezahlen mir ein auto kaufen und ein motorrad.  Ich brauch für den anfang wirklich nichts großes vom motor ger. Soll halt gut als einstiegsmodel dienen.  
Aber schon mal danke für die vorschläge. 
Ich persönlich find ja die suzuki gs750 schwarz von meinem dad vom Design her cool. So was in der richtung ist auch eher mein Geschmack. Damit man sich vll etwas vorstellen kann was ich suche.


----------



## mülla1 (11. April 2014)

Da wirst du mit deinem Budget allerdings nicht mit hinkommen.. In deinem Fall würde sich eher sowas wie eine Honda cb500 oder suzuki gs500e anbieten.. 
Die haben allerdings kein Abs.. Wenn es ausreicht würde ich dir empfehlen eine Bandit oder hornet auszusuchen  die müssten dann zwar gedrosselt werden, allerdings ist das bei den Maschinen recht einfach zu lösen


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> DIE eierlegende Vollmilchsau wird es wohl aber nie geben und mein Herz schlägt eher für nackige Kurvenräuber mit knackigem 2-Zylinder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Wie wärs mit der KTM 990 SM-R? Schönes Teil 



worco schrieb:


> @Exx: das nimmt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht viel, wenn die 300er ordentlich abgestimmt ist, gefühlt aber die 450er nen bisschen mehr untenraus, die 300er obenraus.
> Das sind aber Regionen die du, bei Allem Respekt, nicht wirst ausnutzen können. Kommt vllt auch drauf an was du fahren willst, wenn du natürlich nur Feldwege bretterst macht ne dicke mehr Saß, wenn du aber echtes Enduro, oder Motocross fahren willst dann sollte dir der kleinere Motor auch längere Zeit Spaß machen. Außerdem verzeiht die Fehler wie falschen Gang o-Ä- nicht so schnell, was deine Fahrtechnik eher verbessert. Dazu kommt natürlich dass dich die großen viel schneller müde und damit fehler/verletzungsanfälliger machen.



Motocross fahren will ich wenn nur mal auf ner Strecke ausprobieren, mehr nicht.
Nur Feldwege zu fahren ist ja auch langweilig, querfeldein gefällt mir da schon sehr gut 
Aber vielmehr wiegt die große 4 Takter ja auch nicht als die 2 Takter, oder macht das schon nen so großen unterschied?

Auf jeden Fall muss die Karre auch auf die Straße dürfen, also keine SX oder so.



JJ Walker schrieb:


> Hallo. Hab diesen thread entdeckt und habe mir gedacht ich frag mal was in die Runde.
> Führerschein ist in Arbeit. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der fahrbare Untersatz, aber dank der neuen regelung  erst mal auf 48ps beschränkt.
> So zur frage.
> Kennt jemand gute einsteigermodelle mit denen man schön crusen kann? Bin nicht der heizer typ. Bi  absoluter anfänger. Weis auch gar nicht nach was genau ich suchen soll? Auf jedenfall was gebrauchtes.
> ...


 
Honda CBF 600 ist eigentlich ganz gut für Anfänger, so wie ich sie hab. Die Drossel kannste auch ohne großem technischen Know How einbauen, aber am besten mit 2 Leuten, kostet bei Alpha Technik 105€.
Ist nen super Fahrwerk drin in dem Teil, Nachteile sind ziemlich hohes Gewicht für nen Anfänger und nen relativ "lahmer" Durchzug, aber schon nen schönes Ding


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. April 2014)

Ich wollte am Anfang auch eher weniger Geld für eine Maschine ausgeben und habe mich in Richtung GS500 umgeschaut. Aber mir ist dann klar geworden, dass ABS doch schon sehr wichtig ist. 
Habe mich dann ein wenig umgesehen und letztendlich eine CBF500 mit 17k km für 2900€ mit Service, Reifen und Bremsen neu entschieden. Fahre sie derzeit mit 48 PS und kann dann später ungedrosselt fahren. 

Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass ABS gerade für Anfänger wie mich wichtig ist, vor allem bei Nässe. Aber das muss jeder selbst für sich wissen.

EDIT: Ja die CBF 600 ist auch ne nette Adresse und kaum teurer als die CBF 500, allerdings gefällt mir die verkleidete SA Version nicht so gut. Die Naked Version ist dann nämlich wieder ein gutes Stück teurer.


----------



## Metalic (11. April 2014)

ABS sehe ich immer noch aus zwei Perspektiven. Einerseits ist es ja wirklich beruhigend wenn man weiß, mann kann einfach so rein langen in den Hebel und das System macht das schon. Meine Maschine hat es nicht. Ob es nächstes Jahr nun Auswahlpunkt Nummer eins ist, ich weiß es nicht.
Dann sehe ich es aber wieder eher als Nachteil. Ich finde (wirklich nur meine Meinung), Anfänger sollten auch Maschinen ohne ABS fahren. Sonst lernen sie das Bremsen ja nie wenn man sich immer nur auf die Elektronik verlässt. Ist aber wie gesagt wirklich nur meine Meinung über das Thema. Es ist schön ABS an Bord zu haben, aber nur noch auf die Elektronik zurückzugreifen auch nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> EDIT: Ja die CBF 600 ist auch ne nette Adresse und kaum teurer als die CBF 500, allerdings gefällt mir die verkleidete SA Version nicht so gut. Die Naked Version ist dann nämlich wieder ein gutes Stück teurer.


 
naked teurer als verkleidet? seit wann das?


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2014)

Ja, normalerweise sind die naked günstiger, und meiner meinung nach sogar auch stylischer, aber scheibe ist halt praktisch ^^

Edit: heute erstmal gut wheelies geübt, geht immer besser


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. April 2014)

Seht selbst: Cbf600 Angebote bei mobile.de

Vielleicht liegt es auch an meinen Auswahlkriterien.


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2014)

Honda Angebote bei mobile.de

da sind schon viele gute schnäppchen dabei. man das tut richtig weh den wertverfall zu sehen...

verkaufen lohnt sich da echt nich für uns exx^^ meine hat ja in 3 jahren 50% verloren


----------



## the.hai (12. April 2014)

Schönen gruss von der tour!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2014)

Ich hab meine damals für 2950€ gekauft, für 2600€ würde ich die schon noch wegbekommen.
Also 350€, geht noch


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich hab meine damals für 2950€ gekauft, für 2600€ würde ich die schon noch wegbekommen.
> Also 350€, geht noch



Ich hab meine für knapp 8scheine gekauft samt koffer ....

Da siehts schon anders aus, vorallem bei den anbauten/umbauten.


----------



## >ExX< (13. April 2014)

Ja, das ist was anderes, eigentlich schade der wertverfall


----------



## JJ Walker (13. April 2014)

Danke für die vorschläge.  Wert schon was finden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. April 2014)

Da ich bald auich unter die Moppedfahrer gehen werde (A2-Pappe) habe ich ein paar Fragenb zur Motorradwahl :
1. In welchem Bereich muss ich mich umgucken, um ein für meine Größe (1,93) passendes Motorrad zu finden ? Ich möchte den Verkäufern und mir unnötige Probefahrten ersparen 
2. Vom Aussehen gefallen mir Enduros überaus gut, bisher habe ich mir die KTMs und die Suzuki RMZs näher angeguckt, vielleicht kann mir zu denen jemand noich was genauer erzählen...
3. Kann man jedes Motorrad auf 48 PS drosseln ? Und ist es überhaupt sinnvoll am Anfang ein großes gedrosseltes Motorrad zu fahren ?a

Danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Fireb0ng (13. April 2014)

Also ich sitze mit meinen 1,92 auf einer zr-7 recht gut. Die fahrschulmaschine war ein Elend für mich. Von der Größe geben sie sich meiner Ansicht nach nicht viel. Der Winkel beim sitzen ist alt anders und das merkt man sofort.  Es kommt drauf an was du für eine Maschine haben willst. Ich war auch am überlegen ob enduro oder nicht. Habe mich gegen eine entschieden obwohl ich manchmal dran denke mir zum Fun noch eine zuholen.

Die Drossel finde ich irgendwo schon ok. Ich habe meine auch noch drin


----------



## worco (13. April 2014)

@ Exx: Gewichtsmäßig nimmt sich das vielleicht nicht so viel, vom Handling(stichwort bewegte Massen) aber doch enorm. Abgesehen davon wirst du mit soviel Leistung eher schnell überfordert sein, das heisst das Ding ziehts vor, dich ziehts hinter, und am schluss hängste in 3 m höhe am baum. das klingt für dich vllt wirklich übertrieben und von wegen"ich kann ja weniger gas geben", so einfach ist es aber im geländesport nicht.


----------



## Klutten (13. April 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> 3. Kann man jedes Motorrad auf 48 PS drosseln ? Und ist es überhaupt sinnvoll am Anfang ein großes gedrosseltes Motorrad zu fahren ?a


 
Bevor du dir eine Mopete zum drosseln kaufst, achte auf die fahrfertige Leermasse (G >175kg), die unbedingt für das Leistungsgewicht (Q <0,2) benötigt wird.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. April 2014)

Und das Bike darf von Haus aus nicht mehr als 96 PS haben


----------



## xenos1 (13. April 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Und das Bike darf von Haus aus nicht mehr als 96 PS haben


 
Das gilt aber nicht für Deutschland  Hier ists egal ob das Motorrad im ungedrosselten Zustand 50 oder 200PS hat. Das einzige was eine Begrenzung setzt ist das Leistungsgewicht, siehe Beitrag von Klutten.
Bloß in den anderen EU Ländern gilt die Begrenzung mit maximal 96PS im ungedrosselten Zustand, auch für uns Deutsche. Sprich, hast du ein Motorrad gedrosselt, das ursprünglich mehr als 96PS hatte, so darfst du auch nur in Deutschland damit fahren. In anderen EU Ländern wiederum nicht.


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2014)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Das gilt aber nicht für Deutschland  Hier ists egal ob das Motorrad im ungedrosselten Zustand 50 oder 200PS hat. Das einzige was eine Begrenzung setzt ist das Leistungsgewicht, siehe Beitrag von Klutten.
> Bloß in den anderen EU Ländern gilt die Begrenzung mit maximal 96PS im ungedrosselten Zustand, auch für uns Deutsche. *Sprich, hast du ein Motorrad gedrosselt, das ursprünglich mehr als 96PS hatte, so darfst du auch nur in Deutschland damit fahren. In anderen EU Ländern wiederum nicht.*


 


oh man, die sind alle so doof.... auf was muss man noch achten... bin ich froh "A offen" zu haben.


bei meinem helm muss ich, wenn ich nach frankreich fahre, kleine reflektor sticker raufkleben.... das weiß ich noch, da dieser müll mit im karton samt anleitung lag.


----------



## computertod (13. April 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Und das Bike darf von Haus aus nicht mehr als 96 PS haben


 
steht wo?
dann hätt ich meine Dicke mit 98, bzw. 115 PS, auch nicht drosseln dürfen


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2014)

computertod schrieb:


> steht wo?
> dann hätt ich meine Dicke mit 98, bzw. 115 PS, auch nicht drosseln dürfen


 
Nicht in der BRD 

Führerscheinklassen ab 2013



> Bei der nach dem 19.01.2013 erworbenen Klasse A1 muss zusätzlich ein  Verhältnis von Leistung/Gewicht von höchstes 0,1 kW/kg eingehalten  werden.





> Die neue Klasse A2 erlaubt das Fahren von Motorrädern mit einer  Motorleistung von bis zu 35 kW und einem Verhältnis von Leistung/Gewicht  von nicht mehr als 0,2 kW/kg.


----------



## computertod (13. April 2014)

ich hab den Führerschein seit Oktober 12, also für mich irrelevant?


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2014)

Oktober 14 darfste alles fahren, vorher müsstest du auch in die Beschränkung fallen, genauer:
Wer noch nach der alten Regelung (also bis zum 18.1.2013) den Führerschein bekommen hat und Inhaber der bisherigen Klasse A (beschränkt) ist, darf seit 19.01.2013 die leistungsstärkeren Krafträder der neuen Klasse A2 und - nach Ablauf von zwei Jahren gemäß Stufenführerschein - automatisch Krafträder der unbeschränkten Klasse A fahren.

MfG


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. April 2014)

Sry hab mich verlesen, auch stärker als 96 PS


----------



## >ExX< (13. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> oh man, die sind alle so doof.... auf was muss man noch achten... bin ich froh "A offen" zu haben.
> 
> 
> bei meinem helm muss ich, wenn ich nach frankreich fahre, kleine reflektor sticker raufkleben.... das weiß ich noch, da dieser müll mit im karton samt anleitung lag.


 zufällig nen shark helm?


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> zufällig nen shark helm?


 
treffer versenkt.

weiß garnicht obs beim vorgänger Shark RSI Titan - FC-Moto.de

oder beim aktuellen war^^ helmet Speed-R AVENGER MAT White Black Red Speed-R SHARK Pulse Division SHARK-HELMETS - FRANCE FRANCE - English


----------



## DOcean (14. April 2014)

das geht noch wilder in Frankreich:
Frankreich 2013 - Sonstiges rund um das Motorradfahren - Forum der Bundespolizeibiker

ist aber wohl nix draus geworden
Keine Reflektoren-Pflicht für Motorradfahrer in Frankreich - Auto-Medienportal.Net


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bevor du dir eine Mopete zum drosseln kaufst, achte auf die fahrfertige Leermasse (G >175kg), die unbedingt für das Leistungsgewicht (Q <0,2) benötigt wird.


Muss man nicht einfach auf weniger PS drosseln wenn sie weniger Gewicht hat?


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Muss man nicht einfach auf weniger PS drosseln wenn sie weniger Gewicht hat?


 
Das geht auch, siehe Duke 390. Bei älteren Modellen wird das meist schwierig.


----------



## Klutten (15. April 2014)

Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus. Ich kenne mich mit den Anbietern von Drosseln nicht aus, habe es aber schon desöfteren erlebt das stur 35kW-Drosseln verkauft werden, aber schlussendlich das Leistungsgewicht knapp verfehlt wurde. Vielleicht hat sich der Umstand mittlerweile erledigt und stammt lediglich aus der frühen Umstellungsphase. Zumindest sollte man das im Auge behalten, denn dem eintragenden Prüfer ist das vollkommen egal, nicht aber dem Fahrer, der hinterher ohne passende Fahrerlaubnis unterwegs ist.


----------



## T-Drive (16. April 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bevor du dir eine Mopete zum drosseln kaufst, achte auf die fahrfertige Leermasse (G >175kg), die unbedingt für das Leistungsgewicht (Q <0,2) benötigt wird.



Meine  
Was ist denn das wieder für ein Bürokratenschwachsinn ? Den jungen Leuten wird der Einstieg mit legalem Moped immer schwerer gemacht.


----------



## DOcean (16. April 2014)

das hat nix mit Bürokratenschwachsinn zu tun, es macht nun mal was aus gedrosselt bei 150kg oder bei 250kg zu fahren...

der Sinn soll ja sein das die jungen ungestümen Kerle halt nicht so ein Selbstmördergerät fahren...


----------



## hendrosch (16. April 2014)

Das ist schon abgeschwächt letztes Jahr wars noch 0,16kw/kg. 
Ich finds aber auch etwas übertrieben mit 48 PS kommt man gut klar und auch die leichtesten Mopeds sind da nur ein wenig zu leicht. 
Wegen den paar Kilo fährt man nicht gefährlicher. 

z.B.  die 390er Duke meiner Mutter muss um 2kw gedrosselt werden. Als ob das einen Unterschied macht. (Dabei hat die nichtmal die 48PS sondern offen nur 44)


----------



## T-Drive (16. April 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> es macht nun mal was aus gedrosselt bei 150kg oder bei 250kg zu fahren...
> 
> der Sinn soll ja sein das die jungen ungestümen Kerle halt nicht so ein Selbstmördergerät fahren...



Das gehört für mich auch in diese Kategorie.

Du kannst dir auch mit 5 PS den Schädel einrennen.


----------



## DOcean (16. April 2014)

du kannst dir auch als Fußgänger das Genick brechen.... ist mir schon klar...

irgendwann sind es alles nur noch Wahrscheinlichkeiten, und dann zieht meine Argumentation...


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2014)

Meinen schwersten unfall hatt ich mit knapp 4ps auf ner simson s50 

Ich find die drosselung ok, irgendwo muss man ne grenze ja ziehn. Scheinheilig wirds erst, wenn man mit 18 seinen autoführerschein macht und dann den 600ps sportwagen von papa kriegt.

 :b


----------



## killer89 (16. April 2014)

Wobei man da vielleicht auch über ne zweijährige Begrenzung nachdenken sollte, ich mein 200 PS sind auch viel zu viel für nen Anfänger

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (16. April 2014)

beim Auto würde es noch komplizierter denke ich.

Da müsste man dann über mehreres nachdenken, Vorderradantried/Hechantrieb, ESP, ABS, ASR usw.


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> beim Auto würde es noch komplizierter denke ich.
> 
> Da müsste man dann über mehreres nachdenken, Vorderradantried/Hechantrieb, ESP, ABS, ASR usw.



Müsste es nicht. Einfach stumpfe km/h begrenzungen nach alter und gut.

Ford hat sowas ähnliches schon. Papa hat den master-schlüssel und kann 250 fshren, töchterchen hat nur den zweit-schlüssel, mit dem das auto nur 120 fährt.

P.s. dann wäre der mögliche direkteinstieg, welcher mit 24 ja da ist, auch sehr schwierig anzusehen.

Letztendlich sind diese ganzen regelungen auch quatsch, solange hirn mitfährt.


----------



## >ExX< (16. April 2014)

In Italien ist das ja so dass die jungen leute nur 80 PS fahren dürfen 

aber selbst die begrenzung auf 120km/h find ich richtig schwachsinnig


----------



## JJ Walker (17. April 2014)

Lustiger weise darf man sich als 18 jahruger aber keine audi rs8 kaufen. Die haben beim verkauf ein mindestalter.


----------



## >ExX< (17. April 2014)

Totale moralaposteln, die sollen demjenigen die Karre verkaufen, wenn er das haben will und Geld auf den Tisch legt, warum nicht? Was er damit hinterher macht ist ja dann seine sache ^^


----------



## killer89 (17. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Totale moralaposteln, die sollen demjenigen die Karre verkaufen, wenn er das haben will und Geld auf den Tisch legt, warum nicht? Was er damit hinterher macht ist ja dann seine sache ^^



Auch wenn er dadurch andere (dich) in Gefahr bringt???

MfG


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Lustiger weise darf man sich als 18 jahruger aber keine audi rs8 kaufen. Die haben beim verkauf ein mindestalter.



Also mit einem klick bei mobile oder autoscout kann ich mir gleich 500ps und mehr holen 

Ich würde meine auto auch an nen 17jährigen verkaufen. Was der mit macht ist mir egal.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. April 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Lustiger weise darf man sich als 18 jahruger aber keine audi rs8 kaufen. Die haben beim verkauf ein mindestalter.


 Das ist aber von denen freiwillig so. 
Und ich unterstelle mal: Es ist denen sowieso sche*ßegal, wer die Karre zu Schrott fährt. Solange sie bezahlt wird.
Aber sowas macht sich halt Marketingtechnisch gut. "Unser Auto ist so schnell und gefährlich, da muss man mindestens 21 sein um damit umgehen zu können." Den Moralaposteln kann man damit auch noch ausweichen.

Und das Beste: Dadurch verliert man vllt. einen Kunden pro Jahr. Denn welcher 18 Jährige hat das Geld sowas zu kaufen?
Wird es eh von Papis vermögen finanziert, kann Papi ja auch mit zu Autohändler.


BTW Unnütze Drosseln:
Ich darf die alte BMW meiner Mum um 2 PS drosseln. Von 50PS auf 48PS.
So ein unnützer scheiß aber auch, als ob das irgendwas ändern würde.


----------



## T-Drive (17. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> BTW Unnütze Drosseln:
> Ich darf die alte BMW meiner Mum um 2 PS drosseln. Von 50PS auf 48PS.
> So ein unnützer scheiß aber auch, als ob das irgendwas ändern würde.



Das ist wohl das beste Beispiel für diesen überreglementierten Bürokratenschwachsinn, den irgendwelche Fuzzies ausbrüten, weil sie den ganzen Tag nichts zu tun haben ausser den Amtsschimmel zu füttern, sprich immer neue § zu schaffen die verwaltet werden wollen.

Mir gehts ja nicht um die Beschränkung für Fahranfänger aber man kann alles übertreiben.


----------



## JJ Walker (17. April 2014)

Auch grad gesehen. Im internet kann man sich wirklich jedes auto kaugen egal wie alt oder ps. Ja audi macht das freiwillig und bei audi selber bekommt man ihn erst ab 21. Ich behaubte jetzt aber auch mal das ein 21 mit 350ps aufwärts bei einem auto von der fahrsicherheit ein genau so großes risiko darstellt wie ein 21 jähriger moppet neuling mit 120 ps. Beides nicht sehr verantwortungsvoll. Ich selber bin gerade in diesem alter und hätte erlich gesagt nichts gegen eine ps begrenzung für die ersten 2 jahre. Ich will nur keine 360euronen blechen damit der tüv sich dazu bequemt mir einen lappen zum offen fahren zu geben. Nur geld macherei. Und wenn man ein Motorrad hat das man drosseln muss dan si d die drosseln auch noch sau teuer. Und wie der Vorredner nur 2 ps zu drosseln geht bei einigen drosseln gar nicht. Ich finde es trotzdem gut am anfang mit (nur48ps) anzufangen. Übung macht den meister. Das man deswegen sicherer ist denk ich jetzt nicht aber da kommt es natürlich auch immer auf den fahrstiel und die persönlichkeit an die gerade fährt. Ich kan auch im gedrosselten zustand so fahren das ich mich und andere in gefahr bringe. Leider gibts genug idioten die so fahren. Bei denen würdbich am liebsten die fahrertür vom bus aufmachen wenn die vorbeiprügeln.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich klinke mich mal hier ein.... Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken im Sommer den Motorradführerschein zu machen.
War leider so doof und hab ihn damals (2008) leider nicht zusammen mit dem Autoführerschein gemacht. Lag einfach daran, dass ich damals noch kein Interesse daran hatte 

Nun ja, was ich von euch will 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps, interessante Links bzgl. des Motorradfahrens an sich oder sonst was, was einem Anfänger den Anfang schmackhaft machen könnte?
Fahrschule ist eigtl. schon ausgewählt. Mein Fahrlehrer von damals ist auch begeisterter Motorradfahrer und deshalb werde ich voraussichtlich auch dort den Führerschein machen.

Ich will mich halt einfach nur mal so im Voraus ein wenig informieren.


----------



## hendrosch (17. April 2014)

Ich finds so zwar auch nicht gut. Was besseres fällt mir aber auch nicht ein. Irgendwo muss man die Grenze setzen und da ist dann immer irgend ein Moped knapp drüber. 

Das betrifft aber vieles. Warum darf man mit 17 1/2 kein Auto alleine fahren jemand anderes mit 18 der unsicherer fährt schon. 
So ist das mit Beschränkungen nunmal da muss man eine Grenze setzen auch wenn viele damit nicht glücklich werden. 

Wenn es so knapp ist kann es aber auch sein das die Drosselung nichts ändert denn da gibt es schon Bereiche in denen ein Abweichung vom Eingetragenen noch legal ist. 
z.B. Ne Duke 125 hat 15,9 nach 20.000km sogar 16,5PS das sind 10% mehr als eingetragen. 
Und meine RS125 hat mit dem anderen Krümmer auch ihre 2-3PS mehr als die durch die Drossel bestimmt sowieso nicht genau getroffenen 15PS. 

Man ich muss dringend einen Leistungsprüfstand in meiner Nähe finden...

B2T: Ich werd heute auch nochmal eine Runde drehen.

@Dustin Nach der ersten Fahrstunde brauchst du nichts mehr um dir das fahren schmackhaft zu machen dannach willst du einfach nurnoch deinen Lappen...
Kannst dir aber auch vorher ein paar Videos auf YT angucken, die machen zum Teil enorm Lust aufs fahren
Einen sinnvollen Link kann ich dir aber schicken, damit man zumindest theoretisch sehr gut aufs Mopedfahren vorbereitet ist, je nach dem wie engagiert der Fahrlehrer ist bekommst du sowas (bzw. genau das) aber auch als Heft.
Denn in den 4*90min (die meisten machen daraus auch eher 3-4 Zeit Std.) Motorrad spezifischen Unterricht kann man nicht alles durchsprechen. (und behält sich auch nicht alles)
http://www.zweiradsicherheit.de/Sonderheft.pdf


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2014)

@dustin91

Honda bietet oft ein "fahren ohne führerschein" an. Da ist man auf nem testgelände und kann mal reinschnuppern.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. April 2014)

Hier mal einer meiner Lieblings-Moped-YouTuber: 
https://www.youtube.com/user/Stuepel01/featured

und eines meiner Lieblingsvideos von ihm:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q8nLOdrLPc

Viel Erfolg und Spaß schonmal vorab beim Führerschein machen! 


> Nach der ersten Fahrstunde brauchst du nichts mehr um dir das fahren  schmackhaft zu machen dannach willst du einfach nurnoch deinen Lappen...


----------



## >ExX< (17. April 2014)

killer89 schrieb:


> Auch wenn er dadurch andere (dich) in Gefahr bringt???
> 
> MfG


 
Der kann mich genau so gut mit 50 ps in gefahr bringen, von daher ist mir das wayne mit welchem auto ich dann umgenietet würde


----------



## killer89 (17. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Der kann mich genau so gut mit 50 ps in gefahr bringen, von daher ist mir das wayne mit welchem auto ich dann umgenietet würde


Stimmt, aber mit 50 ps kommt man ja eigentlich nicht in Versuchung zu heizen 

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (18. April 2014)

killer89 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber mit 50 ps kommt man ja eigentlich nicht in Versuchung zu heizen
> 
> MfG


 
Mit so wenig Leistung nimmt man wenigstens Schwung mit in die Kurve 

Hier noch 3 Bilder von heute (von mir)

und die anderen sind von meinem Kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (18. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Mit so wenig Leistung nimmt man wenigstens Schwung mit in die Kurve
> 
> Hier noch 3 Bilder von heute (von mir)
> 
> ...


 
der witz ist, das schaffst du mit den knappen 80ps der cbf nicht ohne die kupplung zu killn^^


----------



## >ExX< (18. April 2014)

Schafft man es überhaupt die CBF vorne hochzulupfen?

hab das mal versucht mit den mickrigen 48 PS, never


----------



## the.hai (18. April 2014)

die cbf kriegste schon vorne hoch, dass ist aber nur mit hartem kupplungsspringen möglich. 

oder halt wie hier, das ist aber für mich kein wheelie, sondern ein kurzes hochlupfen....das hat man nach jeder ampel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szoAi5VXB9A


----------



## Metalic (18. April 2014)

Bewusst provoziere ich das Abheben gar nicht mehr. Einen "Powerwheelie" ist ja keine Kunst wenn ich beschleunige, aber den "Kupplungswheelie" lass ich lieber sein. Da pack ich mich nur auf die Schnauze Mir tut die Maschine immer leid wenn ich die Jungs sehe die den Wheelie üben und jedes Mal mit Wucht den Vorderreifen wieder aufschlagen lassen. Die arme Gabel


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. April 2014)

am Montag habe ich mir nun die MT07 bestellt, im Juli steht sie dann in meiner Garage  Bin sie Probegefahren und war sehr begeistert, als hätte man noch nie was anderes gefahren, ordentlich dampf da wo man ihn braucht, und das Handling und die Bremsen sind einfach genial. Und auch nach zig-maligen herumgehen und schauen hab ich nichts "billiges" gefunden. Die DUke 690 bin ich parallel dazu gefahren, hat mich wie die 390er total enttäuscht. Muss man wohl mögen, wenn ein (überteuertes) Mopped nur auf Knallgas einigermasen funktioniert, und sonst wirklich sch..... zu fahren ist...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. April 2014)

Oooooh !
Ich wünsche ausführliche Berichte zur MT-07 !
Habe erst heute wieder ausgiebig den Artikel in der aktuellen Motorrad gelesen.
Die würde total gern mal Probe fahren.
Die Leistung im Verhältnis zum Gewicht gefällt mir sehr.
Design ist auch nett.
Nur angebliche Edelstahltopf sieht arg bescheiden aus.
Wie klingt die so?
Der Twin soll ja nicht "parallel" laufen, sondern leicht versetzt!?


----------



## >ExX< (21. April 2014)

Hey Leute!

Ich und nen Kumpel haben nen Youtube Channel aufgemacht und wollen da demnächst mehrere Videos hochladen, wir stehen noch ganz am Anfang wie man in dem ersten Video ganz gut sehen kann 

Mit der Videobearbeitung wird in Zukunft denke ich auch ganz gut klappen und fahrerisch wirds auh immer besser.
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr vielleicht nen Abo dalassen würdet oder nen Like wenns euch gefällt 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyPa6RIPiFbcbzBY8FVMUmQ


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. April 2014)

@KaKi: Ich finde die 07 sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, deutlich besser als die KTM, und den Endtopf finde ich persönlich auch ganz gelungen (vor allem wenn man sich mal bei der Konkurenz als Honda und Suzuki die Flöten anschaut). 
Die Zylinder laufen mit einem Hubzapfenversatz von 270° versetzt zueinander, das macht die Charakteristik ähnlich zu einem V2. Ergebniss ist ein recht früh hoch anliegendes Drehmoment. In der aktuellen Motorrad-News wurden die MT07, die Gladius und die ER-6n getestet, auf dem Leistungsdiagramm sieht man deutlich wie die Yamaha untenrum und in der Mitte deutlich mehr Drehmoment liefert als die zwei Konkurenten.
Den Sound finde ich ganz ok, während dem Fahren ist sie ziemlich ruhig, beim Beschleunigen bollert sie ganz gut, aber nicht störend  
UNd wie gesagt, fahren macht einfach spass, draufsitzen und losfahren, echt Super gemacht, und das Handling ist einwandfrei (trotz des 180er Hinterreifens )
Geh halt mal zu deinem nächsten Yamaha-Händler, die haben sicher auch eine zum Probefahren da


----------



## Chrisch (21. April 2014)

So, EXC ist weg (fehlende Alltagstauglichkeit nervt). Dafür hab ich am WE eine Duke II abgeholt 

Gemacht ist:

- Zylinderkopf von Sommer bearbeitet (größere Ventile etc)
- Rally Nockenwelle
- Offener Luftfilterkasten
- Sebring Race Pötte
- EPC deaktiviert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (21. April 2014)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Gemacht ist:
> 
> - Zylinderkopf von Sommer bearbeitet (größere Ventile etc)
> - Rally Nockenwelle
> ...


 
wieso fällt mir da grad werner und seine kumpels beim tüv zu ein 

nene, sehr schönes gerät, bestimmt ne böse spassmaschine (sehr witzig, da ja wechsel wegen alltagstauglichkeit^^). aber ktm hätte ja mal ne richtige lampe verbauen können, nicht so ein kleines insektenlämpchen.


----------



## Chrisch (21. April 2014)

Naja, die EXC ist da nochmal ne andere Hausnummer bzgl. der Alltagstauglichkeit. Die Duke hat nen gescheites Zündschloss, gutes Licht (da sieht man im dunkeln wenigstens ordentlich was!) und lässt sich super fahren (auch lange Strecken). Ausserdem nicht so Wartungsintensiv, was auch nen wichtiger Grund für den Wechsel war.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. April 2014)

Ah noch einer mit ner Duke II 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind nicht nur die Pötte von Sebring, der Krümmer müsse es auch sein.
Der liegt bei mir zum Einbau bereit.
Ich bin auch grad ein bisschen am optimieren


----------



## Metalic (22. April 2014)

Würde die Pötte noch kürzen. Wären mir persönlich zu lang


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. April 2014)

Habe gestern mal spontan die MV Agusta Brutale 800 für 4 Stunden ausprobiert... holla Bella! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich sollte es ja mal die Aprilia Shiver werden, aber als "Alternative" blieb nur die.
Optisch ist die temperamentvolle Lady ja schon iwie mein Ding und ein Leckerbissen, aber meine Herren, ab 8000 bekam ich Angstzustände. 
Habe mich noch nie so mit dem kleinen rechten Finger ans Lenkerende gekrallt... 
Schnell kann ja jeder dachte ich, aber für gekonntes Kurven fahren müsste ich viiiel mit ihr üben.
Meine ER fuhr mir regelrecht davon und dagegen sind ER-6 und CBR600f bzw. CB600F zahme Lämmchen.


----------



## killer89 (23. April 2014)

Der Sound ist auch abartig geil 

MfG


----------



## T-Drive (23. April 2014)

@Kaki

Respekt ne MV. Falls das dein ernst ist kann ich nur gratulieren.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. April 2014)

Nein das ist nicht mein Ernst.
Für sowas bin ich noch garnicht bereit.
Gestern war ganz einfach meine Neugier zu groß und ich wollte es einfach wissen, wie die sich anfühlt. 
Erfahrung sammeln, Spaß haben und Grenzen setzen möchte ich.
Mir fehlt noch einiges an Fahrerfahrung für so ein Biest und die Leistung könnte ich denke ich noch ein Weilchen nicht sicher und sinnvoll auf die Staße bringen.
Außerdem ist sie auch heftigst hungrig... war bei der Leistung aber auch zu erwarten. 
7 Liter schluckte gestern meine ER-6 und 10 Liter die MV auf 152 km und und ich denke, ich konnte nicht viel von dem umsetzen, was Lady Brutale wirklich kann...
Sie war nur eine Erfahrung um Neugier zu stillen. 

Begeistert hat mich auch sehr die Größe an sich, die Sitzhöhe, der Lenker/ Handling und natürlich das Gewicht.
20-30 Pferdchen weniger und mir wär sie schon viel lieber.

Ich möchte das Moped beherrschen und nicht andersherum, auch wenn sowas natürlich sowieso immer etwas Zeit braucht.


----------



## moe (23. April 2014)

Die MV will ich auch mal fahren, hab nur bisher noch keinen Händler in meiner Nähe gefunden. 


Da ich ab heute offen fahren darf, hab ich heute Nachmittag spontan meine Drossel ausgebaut und austragen lassen. Hat mich zwar völlig ungerechtfertigte 50 Euro gekostet, aber egal. Das war mir das erste Grinsen schon wert, als ich am Hahn gezogen hab.
Meine Bandit macht jetzt viel mehr Laune und schiebt auch unten raus besser. Vor allem kommt über 7k Umdrehungen mal was. Auf 200 war ich auch noch nie so schnell, macht allerdings auf ner nackten eher weniger Spaß. Am WE steht noch Vergaser synchen an, läuft doch recht ruppig mit den anderen Gasschiebern.
Der Sound hat auch zugelegt. Viel satter, etwas dumpfer und schreit oben raus nicht mehr so. Ist auch noch n bisschen lauter geworden, aber der Austausch BOS steht quasi schon bereit. Der Hurric ist mir auf Dauer doch zu anstrengend. 
Irgendwie fühl ich mich mit mehr der Mehrleistung auch sicherer auf der Maschine.


----------



## the.hai (24. April 2014)

Ich bin heute mal ne kleine runde 300er ninja gefahren. Schon interessant wieviel kraft da raus geholt wird im vergleich zu ner 125er. Insgesamt aber sehr ruhig und steril vom klangbild, ja nahezu nähmaschinen tackern.

Ich frag mich, wer sowas kauft. Sie ist für ein kleines motorrad zu teuer.

P.s. @kaki

Die kawa hatte das gleiche branding aufm tank wie deine mv


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. April 2014)

Dann musst du wohl auch an der B1 beim Rosenow gewesen sein? 

Die Brutale 800 musst mal probieren... 1-2 Stunden (12 Euronen je Std.) reicht ja auch schon und nicht gleich nach Niederfinow raus.
Würde mal gern wissen, wie jemand anders dieses ruppige, wilde Biest empfindet. 
Edit: hier mal ein Bericht von jemanden, der das Fahrerlebnis vortrefflich in Worte umwandeln kann:
...dann hol ich meine größere Schwester... - Motorradtests - Motorradfreunde-Niederrhein
Exakt das ist die sie die Brutale, auch wenn ich sie bei weitem nicht so ausgereizt habe wie er.... ausführlicher stehts dann im 5. Beitrag. 

Wie kamst du darauf dir die kleine Ninja mal auszuleihen?


----------



## thunderofhate (24. April 2014)

@ moe

So gings mir auch vor paar Jahren, als meine SV 650s auf einmal statt 34 ganze 72ps hatte. 
Das nächste ähnliche Erlebnis hatte ich dann beim Aufsitzen auf die Street Triple und danach der Streetfighter. 


Für MV müsste ich nach Köln fahren. Allerdings hat man da direkt die Eifel vor der Tür. Eine Überlegung wert.
Zunächst wird aber die S 1000 R Probe gefahren. Der Motor soll auch recht laut sein und ordentlich ziehen. ^^


----------



## moe (24. April 2014)

Ich hab mir allerdings n bisschen mehr erwartet. Die drückt doch nicht so, wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab. Ich dachte, der Unterschied zw. 34 und 78PS sei deutlicher zu spüren. Nja, vielleicht legt sich das ja noch, wenn die Gaser gesyncht sind. Hat sich doch n paar mal heftig verschluckt, die kleine.


----------



## the.hai (25. April 2014)

@kaki

Ich leih mir doch keine 300er aus  

Mein onkel (den kennste ja auch) hat sich die für die woche geholt um mit seinem sohn rumzufahren. Heute machen wir zu dritt ne tour in spreewald runter. 125+300+600 on tour 

Gestern war ich bei rosenow nochmal schaun, werd mir in nächster zeit mal nen tag lang die mv800dragster/z1000/zzr1400 holn.

Mal sehn wann.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. April 2014)

Holla die Dragster... die hatte ich am Dienstag dort aber nicht stehen sehen.
Ausschließlich Kawas und zwei MVs, die 800er Brutale und ne verkleidete.
Na dann viel Spaß und ein kurzer Bericht bitte.


----------



## >ExX< (25. April 2014)

Wie kostet das denn sich ne karre für nen tag zu mieten?  Oder fragt ihr dann nach ner ausgedehnten "Probefahrt"?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. April 2014)

Preisliste für den Händler: Vermietung
12 Euro hatte mich also die Brutale je Stunde mit 50 km frei gekostet.
Habe ganz normal gemietet, weil ein Kauf eh nicht in Frage kommt, aber spontane Neugier einfach da war.
Hat sich auch gelohnt und war ein toller Nachmittag.
War allerdings mein erstes Mietmoped und davor bekam ich immer für ca. 13-18 Euro je Tag nen Motorrad für nen Werkstattauftrag. (andere Werkstatt)


----------



## the.hai (25. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir bis morgen mal was gegönnt


----------



## Fireb0ng (25. April 2014)

Klasse bock find ich cool, wobei mir die blauen Felgen nicht gefallen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. April 2014)

Eiiii ne MT-09..... wo gabs die denn und für wieviel?
Bericht!


----------



## the.hai (25. April 2014)

bericht kommt morgen , nur vorab:

- suzuki yamaha fuhrmann berlin neukölln

- 99€ 200km 24h 1000sb

- ich hab sie grad aber wieder abgegeben, weil 12:30-19:00 für die 200km gereicht hat


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. April 2014)

So, mein Einstieg in die Welt der Motorräder ist getan, haben heute ne Virago 125 gekauft, 1096 km drauf, Bj 1997. Den A1 mach ich dann Ende diesen jahres.
Ne größere Maschine iwann ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich, sonst sägt mein Vater alle paar Tage die Kette durch 
Weiß jemand was man aus der mit ner anderen Einspritzdüse an speed rausholt?

Ich steh aber voll auf die Ducati Sport 1000 Biposto, die hats mir echt angetan


----------



## Chrisch (26. April 2014)

So, Edelstahlgedöhns (Kühler & Ölfilterschutz) ist ab und Mopped seit Mittwoch zugelassen.

Heute noch nen 17er Ritzel (statt vorher 16er) verbaut und morgen muss ich nomma beim Auspuff bei, der pfeift zwischen Zylinderflansch 
und Krümmer durch. Gescheite DB Eater muss ich mir auch noch besorgen, die selbstgebastelten vom Vorbesitzer sehen so "gepfuscht" aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (27. April 2014)

Nettes Kennzeichen.


----------



## the.hai (27. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Eiiii ne MT-09..... wo gabs die denn und für wieviel?
> Bericht!


 
Ich bin verliebt, das Ding macht einfach nur spass.

es ist einfach mal das erste mopped, wo ich mich gleich super drauf fühlte. die sitzposition ist selbst für 1,9m fahrer git geeinget. der anzug ist genial und trotzdem kann man durch die drei verschiedenen modi die charakteristik bischen anpassen.

A, Standard und B (böse->easy)

Ich bin in Berlin mit B losgefahren um mich erstmal auf alles einzustellen und nicht dauernd über den Gasgriff nachdenken zu müssen. Nach nen paar Kilometer gings dann auf den Standard-modus. Nach insgesamt 50km fühlte ich mich schon gut genug für A.

Da wir eh in Kolonne gefahren sind, konnte ich mich da auch noch gut dran gewöhnen und hab es nur ab und zu mal knallen lassen.

Insgesamt muss ich echt den hut ziehen. Der motor geht gut zur sache, ist aber trotzdem auch "untertourig" fahrbar. beim handling kann ich leider nur vergleiche zu meiner cbf ziehen und naja, da ist es super duper wendig. der breite lenker trägt da sicherlich seinen teil zu bei, aber auch die sitzposition ist schön aufrecht und angenehm. 

ich bin grad ernsthaft am überlegen, ob dieses jahr nicht die letzte saison meiner cbf war 


Ich bin ja die version mit abs gefahren, würde ich auch immer bevorzugen, einfach für ernste situationen. allerdings ist die maschine beim bremsen sehr leicht aufm heck, sodass man mit der hinterradbremse fast sofort den abs-eingriff spürt. ist natürlich sehr ungewohnt, das kenn ich von meiner nicht so krass schnell.


----------



## >ExX< (27. April 2014)

So Leute neues Video! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9NXzTeAYIo

Der der sich mault war ich.

Warum?

Naja, ich wollte da ne sehr enge links kurve fahren, und in der Kurve ist mir ne Stolle vom Reifen abgebrochen!!!
Und durch die Schräglage das Rad weggerutscht


----------



## DOcean (27. April 2014)

was fährst auch so ein komisches Bike auf der Straße 

Spaß beiseite, scheint ja alles gut gegangen zu sein


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> So Leute neues Video!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9NXzTeAYIo
> 
> ...



Wieviel cm³ hat deine denn?


----------



## >ExX< (27. April 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> was fährst auch so ein komisches Bike auf der Straße
> 
> Spaß beiseite, scheint ja alles gut gegangen zu sein



Der Vorderreifen ist ziemlich porös, da brechen einfach mal so die stollen weg, viele sind eh ncihtmehr da 
aber hatte schonmal über nen extra felgen satz nachgedacht für supermoto, gibt nur leider keine für die karre 



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieviel cm³ hat deine denn?


 
ist ne 125er 2 Takt, Kawasaki KMX 
aber spätestens am 24.10.2014  werde ich ne 300er 2 Takt oder 450er 4 Takt haben.
Kann aber auch sein dass es erst nur ne 200er 2Takt wird, aber defenitiv wieder Sportenduro


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. April 2014)

Danke für den Bericht the.hai.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Der Vorderreifen ist ziemlich porös, da brechen einfach mal so die stollen weg, viele sind eh ncihtmehr da
> aber hatte schonmal über nen extra felgen satz nachgedacht für supermoto, gibt nur leider keine für die karre
> 
> 
> ...




Ich find so Stollenreifen aber nichts so toll auf der STraße, unsere dreht durch die 2 Zylinder aber auch nicht so hoch.

Aber mal ehrlich, das Motorrad hat 1997 eine alter Mann (Bj. 1955) gekauft, ist damit bis jetzt 1090 km gefahren, und hat sie ab ca. 2000 nur im schuppen stehen gehabt und manchmal angelassen...
2005 hat man dann TÜV gemacht, 2012 nochmal...
Naja, jetzt wird erstmal Ölwechsel gemacht und vielleicht ist sie bis Sonntag ja auch schon angemeldet 
Sollte man denn sonst noch iwas dringend/ am besten machen nach so langer Standzeit?


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. April 2014)

@Chrisch

Netter Hobel 

@Exx
Coole Vids, aber lass die Hintergrund Musik weg, Motorsound ist cooler 

Jetzt hab ich irgendwie auch Lust auf eine kleine Enduro


----------



## moe (28. April 2014)

@Pommesbunker: Auf jeden Fall Reifen checken, zu alte Reifen sind ne gefährliche Sache auf zwei Rädern. Dann die üblichen Sachen wie Bremsflüssigkeit, Gängigkeit der Bremsen, evtl Vergaser reinigen und Batterie checken.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. April 2014)

Reifen sind noch gut, keine Risse und nichts, Bremsen gehen gut (die vordere mMn zu stark, die zieht man ~1mm und schon blockiert im stand das rad?)
Bremsflüssigkeit und Batterie machen wir 
Der Ansaugkrümmer ist bei der auch noch gut, das sei eine Krankheit der Viragos, dass die rissig werden.

Muss man Vergaser unbedingt reinigen?
Wie findet man raus, ob man ihn reinigen sollte?


----------



## moe (28. April 2014)

Aufmachen und den Dreck bestaunen, der da drin ist. 
Reinigen muss man nicht dringend, wenn sie gut läuft. Ist nach so langer Standzeit aber zu empfehlen, da sich die Ablagerungen lösen und die Düsen verstopfen können. Ultraschallbad kostet je nach dem, wo mans machen lässt zw. nix und 40€, lohnt aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## hendrosch (28. April 2014)

Reifen würd ich neu machen wenn der deutlich älter 5-6Jahre ist auch wenn er nicht rissig ist, der wird ja hart und das kann böse enden.
Zu gut kann die Bremse eigentlich nicht gehen, wenn sie sich aber schlecht dosieren lässt ist das auch nicht gut, aber es ist was ganz anderes wärend der Fahrt als wenn du im Stand nicht mehr schieben kannst (ich denke das meinst du mit das Rad blockiert?)
Vergaser reinigen kann nicht schaden, wenn Gasannahme etc, aber ok sind ist es nicht unbedingt nötig, da du ja genug Zeit hast würde ichs trotzdem machen. (Wenn mans nicht macht dann behalts im Hinterkopf wenn Probleme auftreten)
Was ist mit den anderen Flüssigkeiten wie alt sind die?
Also Gabelöl und Kühlflüssigkeit? Am besten auch tauschen.
Wie sieht die Kette aus, alle Glieder noch beweglich, gleichmäßig gelängt und passt das Spiel? Saubermachen & schmieren sollte nach so einer Standzeit klar sein.

Das sollte alles gewesen sein.
Viel Spaß mit deinem Moped!


----------



## T-Drive (28. April 2014)

Schwimmerkammer leeren reicht in der Regel. Die Reifen nicht älter als 5 Jahre, sonst sind die hart und haben keinen Grip mehr. Auf der Flanke ist ein Oval mit 4 Zahlen drin, z.B. (1512) heißt gefertigt in der 15. Kalenderwoche 2012.
Wie bitte blockiert ein Rad im Stand ? So wie du das beschreibst ist das richtig so, beim schieben muss die reinhauen und das Rad sofort stehen bleiben.


----------



## >ExX< (28. April 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Chrisch
> 
> Netter Hobel
> 
> ...



Manchmal lässt sich das mit der hintergrundmusik nicht verhindern weil meine cam übers mikro fast nur windgeräusche aufnimmt 
Und glaub mir, obwohl ich noch ne 600er hab fahr ich lieber mit ner kleinen Enduro.
Heute abend fange ich eventuell mit dem neuen video an, das soll richtig gut werden, aber leider mit musik ^^

Btw. Danke für das Lob, das freut mich dass jemand meine/unsere arbeit schätzt


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. April 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Reifen würd ich neu machen wenn der deutlich älter 5-6Jahre ist auch wenn er nicht rissig ist, der wird ja hart und das kann böse enden.
> Zu gut kann die Bremse eigentlich nicht gehen, wenn sie sich aber schlecht dosieren lässt ist das auch nicht gut, aber es ist was ganz anderes wärend der Fahrt als wenn du im Stand nicht mehr schieben kannst (ich denke das meinst du mit das Rad blockiert?)
> Vergaser reinigen kann nicht schaden, wenn Gasannahme etc, aber ok sind ist es nicht unbedingt nötig, da du ja genug Zeit hast würde ichs trotzdem machen. (Wenn mans nicht macht dann behalts im Hinterkopf wenn Probleme auftreten)
> Was ist mit den anderen Flüssigkeiten wie alt sind die?
> ...



Reifen schau ich mal von wann die sind, stand bei nem Händler, weiß nicht was der alles gemacht hat, aber meine Vater schaut schon immer so genervt wenn ich ankomme was man noch alles machen sollte 
Gabelöl? Davon stand in der Bedienungsanleitung nichts, hat ein Motorrad von 97 überhaupt schon ein tauschbares?
Kühlflüssigkeit gibts nicht, die ist noch oldschool luftegekühlt 

Muss man bei ner Chooper denn so auf den Grip achten? Man neigt ja nicht so stark in die Kurven?

Die Maschine gehört ja nicht mir, ist die von meinem Vater, man hat jetzt nur das Quad verkauft und so eine gekauft, damit ich auch zum arbeiten komme und er schon lange ein Motorrad will, das aus "Vernunft" aber nie ne große geholt hat...


Edit: Reifen sind nach Fingernageltest weich, Kette muss man so wie ichs gesehen habe eigl nur schmieren, ist ein bisschen wenig geschmiert.


----------



## the.hai (28. April 2014)

Es ist entschieden, ich versuch meine cbf zu verkaufen 

Heute war putztag und fototermin, morgen gehts in die hiesigen portale.

Sobald sie weg ist gibs die mt-09 :b


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. April 2014)

Hahaha!
Is jetzt nicht wahr, oder?


----------



## the.hai (28. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hahaha!
> Is jetzt nicht wahr, oder?



Doch, das ding is geil und bezahlbar.


----------



## >ExX< (29. April 2014)

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/gestaltung-von-enduro-strecken-in-deutschland

Falls ihr mal unterschreiben möchtet


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Doch, das ding is geil und bezahlbar.


Das glaube ich direkt.
Ich muss nur schmunzeln, weil ich die MT's auch sehr interessant finde.
Da mir kein Yamaha-Händler im Umkreis bekannt ist, kam es nur bisher noch zu keiner Probefahrt.


----------



## the.hai (29. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Das glaube ich direkt.
> Ich muss nur schmunzeln, weil ich die MT's auch sehr interessant finde.
> Da mir kein Yamaha-Händler im Umkreis bekannt ist, kam es nur bisher noch zu keiner Probefahrt.



Yamaha fuhrmann in der weserstrasse bei der sonnenallee/grenzallee.

Hat Mt 07 und mt 09 als vorführer am start.


P.s.

Es ist soweit /

Fahrzeugangebot: Honda CBF600 S ABS mit Koffer und vielen Extras für 5555 EUR
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=193544249


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. April 2014)

Hui 5.555 Euronen und noch so jung....
Mir würde das nach den Umbauten etwas weh tun.
Hattest du die neu oder gebraucht gekauft?

Na dann viel Erfolg beim Verkauf !

btw: nun wissen wir alle wo "fast in Berlin" ist.


----------



## the.hai (30. April 2014)

Bisherige fahrzeughalter: 1 



Die habe ich für knapp 8000€ damals neu inkl. travel paket gekauft.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Bisherige fahrzeughalter: 1
> Die habe ich für knapp 8000€ damals neu inkl. travel paket gekauft.


Schon gefragt, ob und für wieviel Yamaha die in Zahlung nimmt?


----------



## the.hai (30. April 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Schon gefragt, ob und für wieviel Yamaha die in Zahlung nimmt?



Der bestimmte händler für 3800€ momentan....

Absolut affig das angebot.


----------



## Metalic (30. April 2014)

Händler halt. Ich kaufe und verkaufe eigentlich nur noch privat.


----------



## the.hai (1. Mai 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Händler halt. Ich kaufe und verkaufe eigentlich nur noch privat.



Jup, so isses halt.

Ich werd meine jetzt erstmal verkaufen und dann weitersehn wegen der mt09. Ich hoffe die verfügbarkeit bessert sich noch. Momentan isses ja schwer eine zu kriegen.

Ich bestell jetzt aber keine, solange ich die alte noch hab.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Mai 2014)

Jep, finds auch immer toll, wenn ein Händler einem was verkaufen will und dann nicht mal freundlich schaut, der von dem wir die Yamaha ham, hat z.B. nur gelächelt als er uns verabschiedet hat


----------



## T-Drive (1. Mai 2014)

Dann hast du ihm wohl einen Ladenhüter abgenommen 
Wie alt sind denn nun deine (Fingernagel getesteten ) Pneus ?


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Mai 2014)

Die sind noch nagelneu, wurden scheinbar beim TÜV 2013 gewechselt.
Haben sie heute mal fertiggemacht, Motoröl, pipapo.
Wisst ihr was lustig ist?
Scheinbar war das Zündkabel des vorderen Zylinders defekt, auf jeden Fall ist der vordere bei der Probefahrt nicht gelaufen...
Die Luft kommt bei dem vom Filter über nen Teil des Rahmens zum Vergaser, und ich mach heute den schrauben auf an dem der luffilter hängt (der geht unter dem Lufteinlass in den Rahmen rein)
und zack, kommt mir benzin entgegen 
Hats scheinbar alles zum Luftfilter wieder zurückgehauen, zum Glück ist direkt unter dem Schraubenloch der Rahmen abgetrennt, sonst wäre der ganze Rahmen voll...


----------



## the.hai (2. Mai 2014)

So, mal ne kleine anekdote von meiner suche nach ner mt09:

Ich wollt mir am mittwoch eine angucken...

Yamaha MT 09 ABS Vorführer 2014 - Fahrzeugangebot: Yamaha MT 09 ABS Vorführer 2014 für 8290 EUR
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=192009186

Ich ruf vorher an, ob die maschine noch da ist. Antwort war "ja, ist da und kann auch sofort gekauft werden. Wegen inzahlungnahme müsste man mal schauen." (sohn vom chef)

Ich also mit meinem bock hingefahren. Ich war schon in nordberlin, also schnell knapp 90km nach norden gefahren. Ich kam da an, das gespräch war nach wenigen minuten zuende.
"x
Das ist unser vorführer, den müssen wir noch zwei monate halten und wir kriegen eh so schnell keine neue ran." (chef)

Ey ich war kurz davor die tankrechnung einzureichen... 3h verschwendet und die 10l e10 für die 180km auch....

Tja, trotzdem ist die anzeige immernoch drinne und suggeriert eine sofortige kaufoption. Das ist bei den anzeigen von mt09s leider gang ung gebe....

Sauerei, dann sollen sie es reinschreiben, dass es nur werbung ist und man NUR bestellen kann.


----------



## moe (2. Mai 2014)

Jaja, die freundlichen...
Als ich mir für meine (Original)Drossel (Gasschieber) ne Bescheinigung holen wollte, hat man mir gesagt, dass das ja mal gar nicht geht. Ich könnte mir allerdings meine(!) Teile bei ihnen einbauen und abnehmen lassen, TÜV (völlig unnötig, da ein halbes jahr vorher erst gemacht) sei dann auch gleich dabei. Selber einbauen geht nicht. Kostet mich zw 200 und 300 Euro. Anders sei das bei ihm nicht möglich. Da hab ich ihn vor die Wahl: die Bescheinigung für ne Spende inne Kaffeekasse oder gar nix gestellt und er hat sich für nix entschieden. Dem hab ich den Vogel gezeigt und seinen Laden nie wieder betreten. Habs dann über meinen schrauber und dessen TÜV-Prüfer für nen fuffi übern Leistungsprüfstand eingetragen bekommen. 


Gestern war XT putzen angesagt. Nu sollte auch fast überall der letzte Dreck ab sein. Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, warum ich am neuen Kickstartersimmerring nen halben mm Spiel hab und das dicht kriegen, dann sind als großen Probleme aus dem weg. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (2. Mai 2014)

Richtig so! Wer nicht will, der hat schon! Gibt schließlich genug Händler, auch wenn man mal n Stück weiter fahren muss...

MfG


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Mai 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Der bestimmte händler für 3800€ momentan....
> Absolut affig das angebot.


Heißt, er selbst würde das Motorrad für max. 4800-5200 verkaufen. Ein Tausender ist meistens eine ganz gute Orientierungshilfe, da er zum einen selbst daran verdienen möchte, andererseits auch durch die Gewährleistung, die er bieten muss, Pech haben kann.

Aber jeder ehrliche Händler rät einem auch dazu, dass man es lieber selbst probieren sollte.
Bei Ducati haben sie mir für meine Street Triple R aus 2010 ohne ABS mit ca. 10.000 km 4800€ geboten.


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2014)

Jein, der händler gab offen zu, dass er für keinerlei zubehör bezahle und stumpf nach schwacke geht. Allein der auspuff und die kompletten koffer haben aber schon nen wert jenseits der 500euro, die ganzen anderen modifizierungen mal außer acht gelassen.


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2014)

Sitzbank davor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendurch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und danach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War ne ganz schöne schice Arbeit. Das kunstleder wollte erstmal mitm Heißluftfön warm gemacht werden, bevor ichs sauber über das Polster ziehen konnte. Dafür, dass einer der Vorbesitzer das Polster "tiefer gelegt" hatte, bin ich aber echt zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Mal sehen, wie lange das hält.

@hai: Hast die Originalteile noch? Bau die doch wieder ran und Verkauf die Anbauten so. Oder lohnt das nicht?


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2014)

moe schrieb:


> @hai: Hast die Originalteile noch? Bau die doch wieder ran und Verkauf die Anbauten so. Oder lohnt das nicht?


 
ich könnte vieles zurückbauen:

- kompletter Koffersatz samt Halter
- Scheibe
- Bugspoiler
- Kühlergitter
- Spiegel (das ist evtl eh geplant, je nach käufer und preis, dann kann ich an der mt-09 nämlich die vorderen blinker weglassen und spar mit 55€ für miniblinker  )
- Auspuff

Ist halt die frage wie gut man das los wird usw usw.

Ich werd meine nachbarn noch fragen, die frau fährt die unverkleidete cbf600. vlt wollen sie was haben


----------



## >ExX< (5. Mai 2014)

haha 
heute waren wohl um kurz vor 18 Uhr die Bullen bei mir zuhause, war nicht zuhause.
mein bruder hat mich dann angerufen dass ich wohl angeblich mit nem kumpel zusammen durch den wald von nem Dorf hier in der nähe gefahren wäre, leider kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern jemals mit diesem kumpel dort durch den wald gefahren zu sein.

Er kann sich auch nicht dran erinnern, ein Förster hätte das wohl gesehen und der Polizei gesagt dass die uns nur mal drauf hinweisen sollten.

kommt mir ziemlich komisch vor, zumal die bei meinem kumpel noch gar nicht waren.

Also dass ich da schonmal durch den wald gefahren bin steht ausser frage, aber in der konstellation unmöglich und das war bestimmt schon nen monat her


----------



## moe (5. Mai 2014)

Nja, je klassisch dummen Durchschnittsbullen halt, ne.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Mai 2014)

Einer von denrn hatte wohl 1 stern und der andere gar keinen 

Ich vermute mal irgendein förster hat uns mal in nen wald rein fahren sehen und uns irgendwann mal woanders unsere kennzeichen notiert haben.

Naja, egal


----------



## Festplatte (6. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand eine RS4 125 günstig abzugeben?  Ich war gestern schon eine Potentielle besichtigen, wir konnten uns aber nicht auf 'nen Preis einigen. :/


----------



## T-Drive (6. Mai 2014)

Ne V2 1100 hätt ich abzugeben, auch günstig aber halt "etwas größer"


----------



## Offset (6. Mai 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine RS4 125 günstig abzugeben?


 
Ich hab zwar keine abzugeben, aber könntest du mal ein Feedback zu der Maschine geben wenn du sie hast bzw. warum du ausgerechnet die willst? Soo viele Infos gibts zu der noch nicht wie z. B. zur yzf r125. Ich bin zwar erst 15 aber werde den A1 so früh wie möglich machen und die aprilia gefällt mir ziemlich gut! 

MfG


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Mai 2014)

Gibts von Yamaha eigl ne 125 Supermoto, die man jetzt neu bekommt und die 150 läuft? 
Kann meinem Kumpel das nicht ganz glauben...


----------



## hendrosch (6. Mai 2014)

Nein.


----------



## killer89 (6. Mai 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Gibts von Yamaha eigl ne 125 Supermoto, die man jetzt neu bekommt und die 150 läuft? Kann meinem Kumpel das nicht ganz glauben...


Nein, wie soll denn das bitte gehen? Die schnellste Maschine gedrosselt auf 34PS war mal die Ninja, die sollte so 180 schaffen (vor ein paar Jahren...) mit 15PS einer 125er und dann auch noch Supermoto unvorstellbar dank des Luftwiderstandes...

MfG


----------



## the.hai (6. Mai 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> aber könntest du mal ein Feedback zu der Maschine geben


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Verarbeitung her ist es ein feines Teil und für ne 125er schon ne menge motorrad. Ich persönlich komm mit dem Motor nicht klar, der brauch einfach immer Drehzahl. Was das angeht fand ich damals den Motor der MZ 125 RT kultivierter. Das sollte aber bestimmt dem Renncharakter entsprechen.


Zurück zu meinem "geschehen":

Ich glaube ich werde mich für diese entscheiden: http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/d...17594-IfZpfSRalFcZLNSfljJi-mycas47-1_c01_4201
auch wenn ich noch bis zum 24.6 warten muss.

Der Händler hat mir auch schon ein akzeptables Angebot unterbreitet (für einen Händler) bei inzahlungnahme. 
4000€ ohne sportauspuff, koffer und spiegel
4500€ komplett mit allem

dazu versuch ich jetzt erstmal den auspuff und meine koffer bei kleinanzeigen "weg" zukriegen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Mai 2014)

killer89 schrieb:


> Nein, wie soll denn das bitte gehen? Die schnellste Maschine gedrosselt auf 34PS war mal die Ninja, die sollte so 180 schaffen (vor ein paar Jahren...) mit 15PS einer 125er und dann auch noch Supermoto unvorstellbar dank des Luftwiderstandes...
> 
> MfG



Dacht ich mir, der labert öfter sowas...

@hai

Jep, die glaubt man bei den aktuellen, dass das gar keien 125 mehr sind


----------



## >ExX< (6. Mai 2014)

nen kumpel von mir hat ne Yamaha WR 125 baujahr 2012 oder 2013 glaub ich.

Das Ding geht im Gegensatz zu meiner KMX wie ne Krücke, mit mehr wie 100 auf der Gerade würde ich nicht rechnen


----------



## the.hai (7. Mai 2014)

^^ hab da was cooles gefunden:

Captain America Avengers Motorcycle Motorrad reales Rindleder Lederjacke Cowhide Leather Jacket: Amazon.de: Bekleidung

hat sich nen kumpel grad besorgt 

sieht einfach mega aus bei sonem endzwanziger auf ner dicken chopper


----------



## Beam39 (7. Mai 2014)

He ihr alten Mopedfahrer  Ich hätte da mal ne Frage.. Ich hab mir jetzt vorgenommen mir nen Roller zu kaufen weil mir das ständige Parkgesuche in der Stadt auf den Zeiger geht und ich nicht jedesmal mein Auto für Kurzstrecken anschmeißen will.

Soweit ich richtig informiert bin darf man mit dem normalen Schein nur Roller bis 50kmh fahren, richtig? Ich hab jetzt gestern aber nen Roller mit großem Kennzeichen gesehen der deutlich mehr und vor allem schnell lief. Der Fahrer hat dann bestimmt nen Motorradschein und darf somit auch so schnell fahren wenn ich mich nicht täusche, oder?

Ich hab Roller bis jetzt eigentlich immer gemieden weil man oft welche sieht die einfach sehr langsam fahren und den Verkehr behindern, bin aber letztens einen gefahren der ziemlich flott beschleunigte und laut Tacho 80 lief, zum Mitschwimmen im Verkehr also absolut geeignet und kein Verkehrshindernis gewesen.

Wie siehts da so im Allgemeinen aus bei Rollern mit der Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## >ExX< (7. Mai 2014)

Roller 

Gerade bei den großen Rollern bekomme ich immer nen Brechreiz 
Also nur mal so, ich hab immer das gefühl solche Leute werden immer gemobbt, wegen den hässlichen Rollern 

Sicher dass du dir nicht ne normale 125er Karre holen willst, damit hätteste dann noch wenigstens etwas Spaß


----------



## Offset (7. Mai 2014)

Ich find vor allem die 50ccm zum k****n. 25 km/h - ne Menge Lärm um nix, sowieso wenn die ganz coolen noch nen Sportauspuff ranmachen. 
Die größeren sind nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, aber es geht nichts über ein schönes Mopped.


----------



## killer89 (7. Mai 2014)

Wenn man keinen A1-Schein hat, dann sind 50ccm-Geräte was tolles, vor allem, wenn man keinen extra Schein mehr machen will... allerdings würd ich da eine Schwalbe oder so nehmen, die n Tick schneller läuft, also alte DDR-Mopeds. Ich selbst bin ne Zündapp ZD40 gefahren, wo man auch was "zwischen den Beinen" hatte.
Das bringt mehr Kontrolle und meiner Meinung nach ein sichereres Gefühl als wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein auf nem Roller zu sitzen und dann diese Mini-Räder... 

MfG


----------



## Beam39 (7. Mai 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Roller
> 
> Gerade bei den großen Rollern bekomme ich immer nen Brechreiz
> Also nur mal so, ich hab immer das gefühl solche Leute werden immer gemobbt, wegen den hässlichen Rollern
> ...


 
Ich möchte nicht nen extra Schein deswegen machen, darum gehts ja.


----------



## the.hai (7. Mai 2014)

Mit dem normalen PKW schein darfst du nur roller mit 50ccm und max 45kmh fahren. für ältere modelle gilt eine sonderregelung, sprich ostmokicks fürfen trotz 50ccm mit 60kmh rumfahren.


----------



## killer89 (8. Mai 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Mit dem normalen PKW schein darfst du nur roller mit 50ccm und max 45kmh fahren. für ältere modelle gilt eine sonderregelung, sprich ostmokicks fürfen trotz 50ccm mit 60kmh rumfahren.


Zu ergänzen: Roller vor 2001 durften auch schneller fahren 
Und wenn das Ostmokick 70 läuft und man es so gekauft hat, kann einem auch keiner was. Im Zweifel muss man sich auch mal richtig dumm stellen...

MfG


----------



## moe (8. Mai 2014)

Zur Schwalbe alternativ auch mal nach ner Simson umsehen. Selbe Regelung, sehen aber imho viel besser aus und sind noch etwas kompakter. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
Wenn du unbedingt so ne Neuzeitfeile willst: die Peugeot Speedfight 2 Roller liefen auch ganz ordentlich. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man da so einfach ran kommt.


----------



## hendrosch (8. Mai 2014)

Moe hat es zwar vielleicht etwas verwirrend ausgedrückt aber ich kann mich seiner Meinung nur anschließen. 
Simson ist der Hersteller und Schwalbe das Rollerartige Modell, zudem gibt es noch ein Mokick im "Motorradformat" (heißt S50/51/(53))

Zu den Rollern kann ich nur sagen original fahren die alle recht genau 45, meistens sind dann noch einfach zu entfernende Drosseln drin. 
Ohne die fahren fast alle 60 manche bergab auch knapp 80, das ist aber nicht legal und die Roller sind auch nicht wirklich drauf ausgelegt (Fahrwerk und Bremsen). 
Sons Mokick fährt sich einfach besser, es ist wendiger (ist ja auch deutlich leichter) und man kann viel besser durch die Kurven wegen den normal großen Rädern und zuletzt ist man dann auch schneller unterwegs und das legal.


----------



## Murdoch (8. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn man nur nen kleinen roller fahren will empfiehlt es sich ein paar Stunden inner Fahrschule zu nehmen und den Umgang damit zu lernen. 

Wenn man sich ankuckt wie vertrottelt die meisten roller Fahrer unterwegs sind kann man das echt nur empfehlen.


----------



## killer89 (8. Mai 2014)

Vor allem wird man da auch hoffentlich nochmal drauf hingewiesen, dass es kein ABS gibt und weiße Streifen böse sind, genauso wie Regen... das merkt man im Auto nämlich nicht...

MfG


----------



## moe (8. Mai 2014)

Ich meinte natürlich ne S50/S51.  Aber um zehn vor sechs darf das schon mal drin sein.


----------



## Rat Six (8. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte gerade vorschlagen eine 125er zu nehmen, musste aber zu meinem erstaunen fesstellen, dass man in Deutschland mit dem B-Schein keine fahren darf. Ihr seid echt arme Schweine. Ich würde eher den Schein machen und dann was richtiges fahren. Die 50er gingen mir eigentlich nur auf den Keks.


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich würd für nen 50er Roller keine extra Fahrstunden nehmen. 
Da muss man echt nix können, war selbst erstaunt wie einfach das ist.

Das nasse Gullideckel, Kopfsteinpflaster weiße Streifen vor allem in Kurven böse sind sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand. Außerdem weiß ich das vom Radfahren. 
Wie schnell man um ne Kurve fahren kann sollte man auch einschätzen können. 
Wer das allerdings nicht hinbekommt, sollte vllt. doch mal bei ner Fahrschule vorbei schauen.


BTW: Nimm echt lieber etwas älteres, als so ein peinliches modernes Ding. 
Ausserdem willst du dich von den ganzen Kiddies die damit rumgurken doch abgrenzen, oder? Ich möchte zumindest nicht für einen von denen gehalten werden, deren 50er Roller real 50, nach Tacho 60 und laut Besitzer 90 läuft.

EDIT:
Es gibt doch diese Dinger, die echt nur 25-30 laufen.
Als was zählt das dann (25ccm, gibts sowas?) und wieso fährt damit überhaupt jemand rum?
Ist doch oberpeinlich von Radfahrern überholt zu werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Mai 2014)

> Ich find vor allem die 50ccm zum k****n. 25 km/h - ne Menge Lärm um nix, sowieso wenn die ganz coolen noch nen Sportauspuff ranmachen.



Also mein Moped mit 50cm³ fährt 65 km/h, irgendwas musst du da falsch verstanden haben 

Ich fahre sowohl eine Schwalbe, genauer eine KR51/1K, als auch eine S51 Enduro und muss sagen, dass ich beide nicht mehr hergeben möchte 
Für den Alltag imho die besten 50cm³-Zweiräder !


----------



## Offset (8. Mai 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Also mein Moped mit 50cm³ fährt 65 km/h, irgendwas musst du da falsch verstanden haben


 
Ich glaub ich hab mich da etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt. Gegen moppeds hab ich überhaupt nix, nur die komischen modernen Roller mag ich nicht.


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Für den Alltag imho die besten 50cm³-Zweiräder !


 
Und genau das ist so nicht^^

Also für nen Mokick ala S50/51 oder KR50/51 braucht man definitiv Schrauber-Willen. Für jemanden, der nur innerorts schnell zum bäcker will und keine ahnung hat, für den ist ein moderner 50er roller ne feine wahl. ich kenn selber nen paar die sowas fahren und es hat einfach absolut praktische hintergründe, da gehts nicht um style oder sonstiges.

wenn man dann später nen motorrad hat, dann steht die simson auch nur in der ecke (eigene erfahrung) also nun tut mal nicht so, als ob die das ULTIMUM sind^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Mai 2014)

@ the-hai : Kann man imho nicht so verallgemeinern. Eine Schwalbe im Neuzustand braucht genau so viel Wartung und Pflege wie ein Plastikroller im Neuzustand


----------



## Festplatte (8. Mai 2014)

RS4 gekauft, morgen abholen.  *freu*


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ the-hai : Kann man imho nicht so verallgemeinern. Eine Schwalbe im Neuzustand braucht genau so viel Wartung und Pflege wie ein Plastikroller im Neuzustand



Naja, ohne basteln wirds ziemlich teuer ne schwalbe im neuzustand zu bekommen 

Wo wir wieder beim knackpunkt wären.

Ich hab mir heute ne fast neue mt 09 street rally angekuckt, die ab montag evtl meine ist.


----------



## Metalic (8. Mai 2014)

Persönlich finde ich die 125er Roller ja gar nicht schlecht. Die Dinger sind klein, leicht und schnell. Würde ich in einer (großen) Stadt wohnen, ich würde so ein Ding fahren. Aber extra dafür nun den 125er Schein machen?! Will gar nicht wissen, was man dafür mittlerweile auf den Tisch legen darf


----------



## Beam39 (9. Mai 2014)

Eben.. Nen Motorradschein soll irgendwann eh kommen, momentan hab ich einfach keine Zeit dafür, und um ehrlich zu sein war das Ding was ich gefahren bin weder eine Bremse noch sonst was, deswegen hats mir ja so gefallen. Wenn ich einen erwischen sollte der nicht so geht dann werd ich schon dafür sorgen dass er so geht  Ich möchte damit eh nur kurze Strecken von höchstens 5km fahren, von daher.

Ich hasse diese Roller eigentlich auch weil sie stinken, Krach machen und nicht vorankommen, aber es geht anscheinend auch anders.


----------



## Festplatte (9. Mai 2014)

Also ich mache gerade 'nen 125er, relativ teuer ist er schon, dafür hat man beim Autoführerschein nur noch 2 theoretische Stunden. Außerdem brauche ich grade eine Fortbewegungsmöglichkeit für längere Strecken zur FOS und zum dazugehörigen Praktikum.


----------



## hendrosch (9. Mai 2014)

Die 2 Std hast du aber nur wenn du Beide zusammen machst, lohnen tuts sich aber meistens trotzdem wenn du später eh a2/A machst.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich könnt mir heute in den Arsch beißen das ich meinen Motorradschein nicht gleich mitgemacht habe damals.. Zweiräder haben mich noch nie so wirklich gereizt und der Vorteil eines solchen Geräts war mir bis dato auch nicht bewußt


----------



## T-Drive (9. Mai 2014)

thecroatien schrieb:


> So, da wir eine Auto und einen Roller Thread haben, kommt hier der Mopped Fahrer Thread!
> 
> Vorraussetzung zur Teilnahme ist ein Manuell schaltendes Gerät, 2 Runde Reifen, und mindestenz 125ccm.
> Bilder auch erwünscht!
> ...



Nach dem Startpost zu urteilen steht hier Seitenweise *off topic*


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Mai 2014)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade vorschlagen eine 125er zu  nehmen, musste aber zu meinem erstaunen fesstellen, dass man in  Deutschland mit dem B-Schein keine fahren darf.


Das kommt darauf an, wann man den Schein gemacht hat. Meine Ma hat auch "nur" den alten 3er (graue Pappe) und darf damit noch 250er fahren. Ich darf nur 50er fahren (Klasse 3 im Jahr 1998 gemacht) aber es gibt dazwischen auch eine Altersspanne, in der der Besitzer eines 3er Scheines auch 125er fahren darf. Einfach mal erkundigen.


----------



## the.hai (9. Mai 2014)

Jeder, der nen führerschein besitzt, sollte eigentlich wissen, was er fahren darf.


----------



## Festplatte (9. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (9. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön. Gratuliere. Viel Spass damit


----------



## the.hai (10. Mai 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=738348"/>



Vorhin grad wieder mit gefahren 

Ohne drehzahl geht da nichts


----------



## HighGrow22 (10. Mai 2014)

Oh gott , 125er .... Das waren noch zeiten  

112ccm Satz auf ne DT80 LC II geklatscht und der Unterschied war DER Hammer


----------



## the.hai (10. Mai 2014)

HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Oh gott , 125er .... Das waren noch zeiten
> 
> 112ccm Satz auf ne DT80 LC II geklatscht und der Unterschied war DER Hammer



Ich muss morgen mal wieder meine s50 ausführen


----------



## HighGrow22 (10. Mai 2014)

Naja, alles unter 600ccm ist mir inzwischen etwas lahm geworden , wobei die 600 schon nicht ganz meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen


----------



## the.hai (10. Mai 2014)

HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Naja, alles unter 600ccm ist mir inzwischen etwas lahm geworden , wobei die 600 schon nicht ganz meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen



Drr weltrekord von 80ccm liegt glaub ich jenseits der 200  aber auch weit weg vom tüv


----------



## Festplatte (10. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Gratuliere. Viel Spass damit



Danke.  Echt nice, sowas als erstes Motorrad zu haben, Kumpel fahren alle mit Rollern rum.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch!  Wird bestimmt spaß machen mit dem ding


----------



## T-Drive (11. Mai 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Danke.  Echt nice, sowas als erstes Motorrad zu haben, Kumpel fahren alle mit Rollern rum.



Auf die Kumpel wirst du dann nach kurvenreicher Strecke öfter mal warten müssen.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Mai 2014)

KTM 640 LC 4 SM als Super Moto in Freudenberg

Was haltet ihr davon?
Kennt ihr das modell, muss man auf irwas achten?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Mai 2014)

Die LC4 sind gut


----------



## >ExX< (11. Mai 2014)

Ich will unbedingt ne Supermoto haben!

Könnte mir auch locker die 690er holen, aber brauche noch möglichst viel Geld wegen Schule ab August, und 54 PS sind denke ich auch noch ok, wobei halt 67 PS halt schon mehr ballern 

Ich denke ich rufe da morgen mal an, und vielleicht schau ich sie mir mal am Samstag an 
Leider muss ich dann meine geliebte Honda verkaufen


----------



## the.hai (12. Mai 2014)

die nächsten paar Tage entscheidet sichs obs was wird mit der MT 09 zeitnah 

http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/wp-.../2014-Yamaha-MT-09-Street-Rally-studio-08.jpg

wünscht mir glück^^


----------



## >ExX< (12. Mai 2014)

wo liegt genau der unterschied zwischen der normalen und der street rally?

Einmal das Panzerschild am Lenker und der Auspuff?


----------



## killer89 (12. Mai 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich will unbedingt ne Supermoto haben!  Könnte mir auch locker die 690er holen, aber brauche noch möglichst viel Geld wegen Schule ab August, und 54 PS sind denke ich auch noch ok, wobei halt 67 PS halt schon mehr ballern   Ich denke ich rufe da morgen mal an, und vielleicht schau ich sie mir mal am Samstag an  Leider muss ich dann meine geliebte Honda verkaufen


Ein Bekannter von mir hat die 690er und die geht lat seiner Aussage höllisch ab, aus der Kurve raus zieht er fast alles ab - durfte bislang nur einmal Probesitzen... ach ja: regelmäßig Schrauben nachziehen sollte auch für die 640er gelten, sonst fällt das Kennzeichen schneller ab als du gucken kannst 

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, hab schon gehört dass das Ding ne wahre Rüttelplatte sein soll

hatte mir auch immer geschworen ne 690er zu holen, aber das Teil kostet mal schlappe 9000€ und als angehender Schüler begnüge ich mich mal mit dem Vorgänger 
Hab den Händler übrigends schon angerufen, Samstag kann ich mir das Teil anschauen

Muss halt dafür meine geliebte Honda abgeben, vllt nehmen die die ja in Zahlung.

Aber glaube kaum dass die mir 2000 geschweige denn meine 2600€ wunschvorstelung für geben 

Edit: Mein Nachbar hat auch die 690er, verdammt nice das Ding, hab aber noch nicht draufgehockt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Führerschein aus? 
Wenn ich mit 18 den A1 mache muss ich doch zwei Jahre auf 48 PS drosseln und darf danach offen fahren?


----------



## hendrosch (13. Mai 2014)

Du meinst A2 und nein du brauchst mit 20 noch ne praktische Prüfung, aber keinen Unterricht mehr.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Mai 2014)

Du meinst ich mach mit den 18 den Schein und fahr dann zwei Jahre gedrosselt und muss dann wieder zur praktischen Prüfung um offen fahren zu können?

Was für ein Sinn macht es denn noch einmal eine Prüfung zu machen? Fahren kann man ja eigentlich schon.


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2014)

Genau. Du musst zwei Jahre nach erstmaligem Führerscheinerwerb nur nochmal ne Prüfung mit ner offenen Maschine machen und darfst dann offen fahren.

Der Grund? Geldmacherei, was sonst. Wir sind hier in Deutschland, da müssen Gesetzt keinen Sinn machen. Je sinnloser, desto besser. Dann raffts der durchschnittlich dumme Bürger nicht und zahlt immer schön fleißig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Mai 2014)

Das das wegen dem Geld gemacht wird war mir schon klar  Das dürfte vorallem hier in München ziemlich teuer werden 

Bist du sicher, dass es so ist? Hat sich mir der "neuen" Regelung nicht was geändert?


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

Das ist die neue Regelung. Glaube seit diesem oder letztem Jahr ist es so, dass du (wenn du den Lappen unter 25 machst) nach deinen zwei Jahren Probezeit nochmal eine praktische Prüfung auf einem offenen Hobel machst. Wie schon gesagt, reine Geldmacherei.


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2014)

Das IST die neue Regelung. Mit der wurde die Höchstleistung von 43 auf 48PS angehoben.

Nach der alten hat man einmal den Führerschein fürs Mopped gemacht, musste dann zwei Jahre gedrosselt (bzw. mit höchstens 34PS) fahren und durfte nach Ablauf der zwei Jahre automatisch alles fahren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Mai 2014)

Ok Danke, hast mir sehr geholfen dann mach ich den Schein wohl sobald ich 18 werde. 

Hat es Vorteile den 125er zu machen in Hinsicht auf die Prüfungen ?


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was sich da geändert hat. Aber vor einigen Jahren als ich noch 16 war, war es so geregelt, dass mit dem 125er Schein mit 16 Jahren die zwei Jahre Probezeit schon laufen. Soll heißen, mit 16 den 125er und mit 18 den Motorradführerschein und man durfte gleich offen fahren.
Korrigiert mich falls ich Mist erzähle, aber ich glaube so war es.


----------



## hendrosch (13. Mai 2014)

A1(125ccm)/A2 und A haben exakt die selbe Prozedur bis aufs Moped. 
Der selbe aufstieg wie von gedrosselt zu offen gilt auch von 125er auf gedrosselt und von da dann auf offen (also nach A1 noch 2 praktische Prüfungen)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Mai 2014)

Heißt wenn ich den 125er sofort mache kann ich nicht sofort nach zwei Jahren offen fahren sondern muss noch zwei Jahre auf 48 PS drosseln Bis ich offen fahren darf?


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube so war es mal. Bin mir da aber nicht so sicher ob das stimmt. Und mittlerweile werden die sich da bestimmt etwas anderes überlegt haben

Edit: Alles viel zu kompliziert. Ich würde einfach mal bei einer Farhschule fragen. Ändert sich ja doch ständig etwas.


----------



## hendrosch (13. Mai 2014)

Ist eigentlich gar nicht kompliziert. 
A1 Direkterwerb 16J
A2 Direkterwerb 18J oder aufstiegt d. Praktische Prüfung nach 2 Jahren Besitz A1
A Direkterwerb mit 24 oder 25(weis es grad nicht) oder aufstieg durch Praktische Prüfung nach 2 Jahren Besitz A2 (dabei ists egal wie man A2 bekommen hat)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Mai 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich gar nicht kompliziert.
> A1 Direkterwerb 16J
> A2 Direkterwerb 18J oder aufstiegt d. Praktische Prüfung nach 2 Jahren Besitz A1
> A Direkterwerb mit 24 oder 25(weis es grad nicht) oder aufstieg durch Praktische Prüfung nach 2 Jahren Besitz A2 (dabei ists egal wie man A2 bekommen hat)


 
Ok, danke. 
Hat also keine Vorteile den A1 zu machen. 
Kann man den A2 schon mit 17 anfangen so dass man den Schein mit 18 dann hat oder dass man zumindest davor anfängt und die Prüfung dann erst mit 18 macht?


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

Ja kannst du. Allerdings darf man die theoretische Prüfung erst in den letzten 3 Monaten vor dem 18. und die praktische erst in dem Monat vor dem 18. machen.
(mMn vor allem bei der Theorie der totale Schwachsinn)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Mai 2014)

Ahh Ok Danke, und ab wann zahlen dann die zwei Jahre? Ab dem 18 oder nach dem praktischen test?


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

Ab dem Datum, der auf deinem Führerschein angegeben wird. Also mit bestandener, praktischer Prüfung bzw. kurz danach.

Mir wurden auch ein paar Tage geklaut.  Meinen Führerschein (brauchte einen neuen weil ich schon einen fürs Auto hatte) wurde mir erst eine Woche nach bestandener Prüfung übergeben. Natürlich auch mit dme Datum eine Woche nach der Prüfung. Aber ich habe es überlebt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Mai 2014)

Ok Danke, dann werde ich den Motorrad Schein wohl gleichzeitig mit dem fürs Auto so drei Monate vorm 18ten anfangen, so relativ bald 
Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

Kannst früher anfangen, bis man die ganzen Stunden hat gehts ja ne Weile. 
Und die ganzen Ämter sind bei mir auch alles andere als schnell gewesen. Davon abgesehen, dass ich immer 2-3 Wochen auf einen Prüfungstermin warten musste.


----------



## the.hai (14. Mai 2014)

So, ICH HABE NEUIGKEITEN!!!

am freitag hole ich sie ab, yamaha mt 09 race blue mit miniblinker, rizoma heck und rückleuchte, puig scheibe und seitenverkleidung, SOWIE AKRAPOVIC ANLAGE!!!!!!

also wochenende werde ich keine minute laufen müssen^^


----------



## >ExX< (14. Mai 2014)

ist das ne gebrauchte oder hast du dir die so zusammengestellt?


----------



## the.hai (14. Mai 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ist das ne gebrauchte oder hast du dir die so zusammengestellt?


 
sie hat alles, was ich haben will, ez 04/14, 1400km runter, also "gebraucht" von privat. der verkäufer ist aber seriöser als 90% meines privaten umfelds^^

er mahnte mich schon, dass ich bei der probefahrt nich so heizen soll, da der motor kalt ist und ließ ihn vorher extra noch nen bischen warm laufen. da kann man sich sicher sein

P.S. Probefahrt war vor 3h und gut vor ner stunde hatten wir nochmal telefoniert und den deal besiegelt, sonst kann ich nicht schlafen.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Mai 2014)

Na dann, Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Maschine

Schon gut wenn man nem Händler vertrauen kann


----------



## Chrisch (15. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir auch gestern nen neues Mopped gekauft, auch wenns nicht lange her ist das ich erst ne Duke II gekauft hatte 

Leistung wurde mir aber hier zu wenig, deswegen nun ne Aprilia SL 750 Shiver 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich mal zur Zulassungsstelle


----------



## >ExX< (15. Mai 2014)

Schönes teil, kommt die Duke ll dann wieder weg?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Mai 2014)

Hui zwei "Neuzugänge". 
Ne MT-09 und eine Shiver... mannoman, da trefft ihr genau meinen Geschmacksnerv...


----------



## Chrisch (15. Mai 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Schönes teil, kommt die Duke ll dann wieder weg?


 Die Duke ist schon weg, hat nen glücklichen neuen Besitzer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Shiver bekommt jetzt nur noch nen neuen Pott und ggf. nen anderen Kennzeichenhalter, sonst bleibt sie so wie sie ist


----------



## Schelmiii (15. Mai 2014)

Geiles Eisen, ihr kauft euch gerade alle Motorräder, die bei mir schonmal in meiner engeren Auswahl waren 



Chrisch schrieb:


> Die Shiver bekommt jetzt nur noch nen neuen Pott und ggf. nen anderen Kennzeichenhalter, sonst bleibt sie so wie sie ist


An dieser italienischen Schönheit muss man echt nicht mehr viel machen 
Ich hätte mir allerdings eine mit ABS geholt.
Aber auch die mit dem goldenen Rahmen, der sieht einfach Hammer edel aus.
Darf man fragen, was du so grob bezahlt hast?
Bzw. im Vergleich zur Duke draufgelegt hast?


----------



## T-Drive (15. Mai 2014)

Gratuliere, sehr schönes Mopete, vor allem n Europäer


----------



## Chrisch (15. Mai 2014)

Für eine mit ABS hätte ich über 1000€ drauflegen müssen, welche dazu auch noch nen Import aus Italien gewesen wäre. Und davon lass ich lieber die Finger 

Drauf gelegt zur Duke hab ich "nur" 800€

Gruß
Chris


----------



## the.hai (15. Mai 2014)

Umbauten muss ich keine mehr machen  das stand bei nem gebrauchtkauf für mich im vordergrund.

Und die akra macht die mt 09 einfach perfekt. Noch nie so einen geilen UND LEGALEN auspuff gehört.

P.s. meine hat natürlich ABS.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Mai 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Umbauten muss ich keine mehr machen  das stand bei nem gebrauchtkauf für mich im vordergrund.
> 
> Und die akra macht die mt 09 einfach perfekt. Noch nie so einen geilen UND LEGALEN auspuff gehört.
> 
> P.s. meine hat natürlich ABS.


 
Wir wollen nen Video mit Sound, 

P.S. Die Shiver sieht wirklich geil aus 
Die MT09 aber auch


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Mai 2014)

So, letzten Sonntag haben wir mal den festen Choke gelöst und zack, in den ersten 3 Gängen viel mehr Power, Topspeed beträgt jetzt auch bei starkem Wind mit einem 90 kg und einem 60 kg Burschen noch 90 kmh.
Die Batterie ist aber total am Arsch:
Nach 40 km fahren: 11.98 V
Am nächsten Tag: 9,7 V
Noch ein Tag später: 8,85 V
Noch ein Tag später 8,5 V


----------



## the.hai (15. Mai 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> So, letzten Sonntag haben wir mal den festen Choke gelöst und zack, in den ersten 3 Gängen viel mehr Power, Topspeed beträgt jetzt auch bei starkem Wind mit einem 90 kg und einem 60 kg Burschen noch 90 kmh.
> Die Batterie ist aber total am Arsch:
> Nach 40 km fahren: 11.98 V
> Am nächsten Tag: 9,7 V
> ...



Klingt doof, aber von was redest du?


----------



## >ExX< (16. Mai 2014)

Von der Spannung der Batterie, steht doch da


----------



## the.hai (16. Mai 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Von der Spannung der Batterie, steht doch da



Simson mokick?


----------



## >ExX< (16. Mai 2014)

Achso, das meintest du 

Das weis ich leider nicht


----------



## T-Drive (16. Mai 2014)

Pommes hat ne Virago 125 

Wenn die Batterie die Spannung nicht hält (Vollgeladen knapp über 12 - 13V) und nach 40km fahren nicht mal auf 12V kommt, wirst du Investieren müssen. Eine normale Wartungsfreie tuts. Gel oder Reinblei muss nicht sein.

Dass die überhaupt halbwegs gelaufen ist mit Choke wundert mich, oder was meinst du mit "festen Choke gelöst" ?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Wenn die Batterie die Spannung nicht hält (Vollgeladen knapp über 12 - 13V) und nach 40km fahren nicht mal auf 12V kommt, wirst du Investieren müssen. Eine normale Wartungsfreie tuts. Gel oder Reinblei muss nicht sein.


 Bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal die LiMa und deren Laderegler prüfen.


----------



## killer196 (16. Mai 2014)

@Pommes: War das nich ne diskussion im AUTO threat? Da wo du falsch gepolt hattest beim starthilfe geben?


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Pommes hat ne Virago 125
> 
> Wenn die Batterie die Spannung nicht hält (Vollgeladen knapp über 12 - 13V) und nach 40km fahren nicht mal auf 12V kommt, wirst du Investieren müssen. Eine normale Wartungsfreie tuts. Gel oder Reinblei muss nicht sein.
> 
> Dass die überhaupt halbwegs gelaufen ist mit Choke wundert mich, oder was meinst du mit "festen Choke gelöst" ?



Jep, haben heute schon ne neue mit, beim befüllen(das könnten die auch noch selber machen ) ist ihm gleichmacht die Batteriesäure runtergefallen 

Der Choke war die ganze Zeit drin, also fetteres Gemisch.
Lag aber nur an dem langen stehen+nie richtig warm werden.


Die lief mit Choke immernoch super, mit meinem Vater und mir (90+60kg) immernoch 90 von eingetragenen 93 und das ist sogar die 1997 Variante, die hat nur 10 statt 11 PS.
Topspeed liegt aber bei 100, mehr holt man nur mit ner anderen Düse raus, damit sie höher dreht oder nem anderen Ritzel.

Das ist dann aber kein Spaß mehr, hatten wir bei unserem Quad das von 75 auf 90 getunt war, mit Ritzel, anderer Einspritzdüse und Rennluftfilter. Das hat vibriert wie sau 

Warn heute auch anner Fahrschule und haben gefragt was der A1 kostet: 1,5k €
Der würde sich natürlich erst richtig lohnen wenn ich eh iwann Motorrad machen will, was mir eigl schon gefallen würde, aber mein Vater würde mich sogar bei ner Chooper umbringen 
Kein Wunder, wenn zwei aus der Familie bei Motorradunfällen gestorben sind...



@Killer196 Nope, war nicht ich, muss jemand anderes gewesen sein.


----------



## worco (16. Mai 2014)

war ich.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Mai 2014)

So blöd bin ich nicht, schwarz und rot/plus und minus zu verwechseln


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Mai 2014)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung gemacht wie es ist im Dezember den Führerschein anzufangen?


----------



## Offset (16. Mai 2014)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich hab nämlich im Februar Geburtstag . Natürlich will ich dann so viel wie möglich von der Saison mitnehmen, es würde mich ziemlich nerven wenn schönes Wetter ist und ich nicht fahren darf.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Mai 2014)

Anfangen? Theorie? Welche Klasse?
Wenn der Frühling so wird wie heuer, kannst du mit Praxis relativ früh anfangen.

Ich mit meinem 21. Dez habs natürlich denkbar ungünstig...


Laut nem Fahrlehrer macht man unter 3 Grad kein Prüfungen.


Mal schauen was ich mach, wenns geht mach ich dieses Jahr noch, wenn ich fang ich früh mit theorie an, brauch eh schon 6 stunden weniger


----------



## the.hai (16. Mai 2014)

Meins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich im Dezember anfange habe ich genug Zeit bis Anfang Februar um dann die praktische Prüfung zu machen ein Monat später werd ich dann 18. Ich würde das dann gleich mit dem Auto Führerschein kombinieren


----------



## Chrisch (17. Mai 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Schönes Teil, die hatte ich mir auch hier bei dem örtlichen Händler angeguckt. Wenn ich dafür die Kohle gehabt hätte wäre es bei mir auch eine MT-09 geworden 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## the.hai (17. Mai 2014)

so, gleich geht die erste bastelrunde los 

bei den kellerman blinkern muss das bremslicht verkabelt werden und die spiegel kommen runter, meine alten rauf und natürlich dann auch wieder blinker verkabeln 


und der akra wird mal ohne db eater probegehört


----------



## Der-Prediger (17. Mai 2014)

Also das würde ich mir sehr überlegen im Dezember, Januar oder Februar Fahrschulmäßig Motorrad zu fahren .. ist sogar als Profi mit der besten Klamotte echt bitter! Also an den Händen wirste dann die meisten Probleme haben. Hinzukommen Beschlagen des Helmes, oder der (MX)Brille wenn ihr nen Crosshelm habt.. und wenn ihr in der Prüfung oder während des Fahrens ständig anhalten müsst um eure Brille/Helm zu lüften is das echt übel! 
Verschiebts lieber auf Frühling, so habt ihr noch den Sommer (mit Praxis meine ich). 
Mir sind vor nen paar Wochen, als es knapp über 2° war und wie Hölle geregnet hat fast die Pfoten abgefallen!! Hab ich noch nie erlebt (nur sone dünnen Stoffhandschuhe, so pseudoMX Teile (mit ganz vielen Löchern :p )) 
Und Schuhwerk waren nur sone normalen, nicht wasserdichten Stiefel. Keine 3 min und die waren durch .. und das dann auf 45km veteilt, nachts.. mega abturn! 

hier ma nen paar Bilder zu meiner Karre: ne Honda CRF 250L - ich liebe die Karre (weils einfach meine is ;D da kenn ich nischt!  )


----------



## moe (17. Mai 2014)

Wie kriegst du das Ding nach so ner Aktion wieder sauber?


----------



## Festplatte (17. Mai 2014)

Hochdruckreiniger.


----------



## DOcean (17. Mai 2014)

so muss das, eine Enduro gehört in den Schlamm


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Mai 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Dezember anfange habe ich genug Zeit bis Anfang Februar um dann die praktische Prüfung zu machen ein Monat später werd ich dann 18. Ich würde das dann gleich mit dem Auto Führerschein kombinieren



Wieso zur Hölle machst du A1 und B?
Zu viel Geld? Du weißt schon was allein der A1 kostet?
Anfang Febuar? Wann bitte willst du da Nacht, Autobahn, Überland, Stadt -Fahrstunden machen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieso zur Hölle machst du A1 und B?
> Zu viel Geld? Du weißt schon was allein der A1 kostet?
> Anfang Febuar? Wann bitte willst du da Nacht, Autobahn, Überland, Stadt -Fahrstunden machen?


 
Ich mach beide zusammen. Wenn schon dann richtig. 
Wieso, bei meinen Freunden ging das in 2-3 Monaten. Also müsste das bei mir doch auch gehen.


----------



## the.hai (17. Mai 2014)

was kostet denn a1 mittlerweile?

ich hab ihn damals noch unterm tausender zusammengekriegt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



basteln "fast" fertig 

neue "alte" spiegel sind dran (warn ja vorher an der cbf^^), auch wenn ich vorher mit meinem vater von schnell die fassungen ausbohren musste, um ein größeres gewinde zu schneiden. die stehen der maschine einfach super.

dazu heute noch geordert:

Yamaha MT-09 MT09 MT 09 MT 9 100% Carbon Lufteinlass Air Intakes Abdeckung | eBay

Yamaha MT-09 MT09 MT 09 MT 9 echt Carbon Tankschutz Tankprotektor Tankpad pad | eBay

ja, und dann bin ich durch


----------



## hendrosch (17. Mai 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich mach beide zusammen. Wenn schon dann richtig. Wieso, bei meinen Freunden ging das in 2-3 Monaten. Also müsste das bei mir doch auch gehen.



Aber A2 kostet das selbe und hat die gleiche Ausbildung (bis aufs Moped). 
Oder machst du "nur" Bf17


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2014)

Ne ich mach den wo man dann 35Kw fahren darf für zwei Jahre, keine Ahnung ob das der A1 oder A2 ist


----------



## the.hai (18. Mai 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ne ich mach den wo man dann 35Kw fahren darf für zwei Jahre, keine Ahnung ob das der A1 oder A2 ist



A2

A1 wäre 125ccm.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Mai 2014)

Laut der Fahrschule wo ich schon den L gemacht hab, 1,5k €, die FAhrschule war aber immer schon die teuerste, aber unter 1,2k werd ich selbst mit meinen weniger Theoriestunden wahrscheinlich nicht kommen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Mai 2014)

Hier in München wird das bestimmt nochmal teurer ich schätze auf knapp 1,5-2k.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Mai 2014)

Tja, viel Spaß.

Was wirds denn dann für ne Maschine?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Mai 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Tja, viel Spaß.
> 
> Was wirds denn dann für ne Maschine?


 
Das weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich steh auf Sportler, also will ich ne gebrauchte r6 oder fireblade oder gsxr


----------



## Festplatte (19. Mai 2014)

Frage nebenbei: Ich hab hier oberflächliche (glaube ich) Kratzer in meiner Schwinge hinten (eloxiertes Alu). Kann ich das mit Nevr Dull polieren oder wird die eloxierte Schicht angegriffen?  Bzw. gibt es eine andere Methode, die Kratzer weg zu bekommen, ohne etwas noch weiter zu beschädigen?


----------



## the.hai (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn im kratzer keine farbänderung auftritt, dann sollte es oberflächlich und polierbar sein.


----------



## T-Drive (19. Mai 2014)

Eloxierte Oberflächen sind in der Regel ja matt. Da was rauszupolieren sieht nicht gut aus, durch den abtrag der Eloxalschicht wirst du den Fleck  immer sehen.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Mai 2014)

Ja dann haste nämlich blankes Alu bzw. Alu mit vielen kleinen Farbpigmenten drin.
Vermutlich sieht man jetzt schon ganz leicht das silberne alu durchblitzen, aber reparieren kann man das meines wissens nach nicht


----------



## hendrosch (19. Mai 2014)

Außerdem ist NeverDull keine Politur sondern löst chemisch die Oxidschicht o.ä. ab. 
Deshalb klappts auch nicht bei allem. 
Wies da aussieht weis ich auch nicht im Grunde ist das eloxieren eine Art der Passivierung und deshalb auch eine art Oxid. Kann gut sein das es dann weg ist. 
Aber es gibt glaube ich extra Politur für Eloxiertes Alu.


----------



## Festplatte (19. Mai 2014)

Danke, hat jemand schon einmal das hier getestet? Und noch etwas, woran lässt sich erkennen, ob ein Teil nun eloxiert ist oder nicht? Für meine Schwinge hab ich es in den Technischen Daten gelesen, aber falls ich die nicht hätte, woran könnte ich den Unterschied erkennen?


----------



## moe (19. Mai 2014)

Reines Alu glänzt auffälliger und hat ne gleichmäßigere Oberfläche. 
Eloxiertes schimmert eher so matt, sieht manchmal wie klar lackiert aus und es lassen sich Partikel auf der Oberfläche erkennen. Wenns nicht silber ist, ist die Schwinge eh eloxiert.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Mai 2014)

Da ihr hier gerade beim Thema putzen seid:
ich wollte am WE mal die arg verdreckte Schwinge und die Felgen schrubben.
Womit bekomme ich ich den Dreck und Kettenfett eigentlich am besten weg?
Die Felge habe ich meist mit teurem Felgenreiniger gereinigt, aber die Schwinge noch nie wirklich gründlich, aber nun wirds mal Zeit. 
Endlich wieder Temperaturen über 20/25 Gad !!!


----------



## Metalic (20. Mai 2014)

Geh in den Baumarkt und hol dir Petroleum. Ist wirklich das beste um Fett zu entfernen. Und dazu noch sehr günstig. Handschuhe an, petroleum auf den Lappen und das geht dann wie von alleine. Alle paar Monate mache ich damit auch die Kette sauber. Die wird blitzblank. Nur das einfetten danach nicht vergessen


----------



## T-Drive (20. Mai 2014)

Zur Not tuts auch das ordinäre WD40, das alles kann, nur nichts 100%ig 

PS.
Kleiner Tip, die Kette *nach* der Tour sparsam einsprühen, nur dass die Rollen nicht mehr glänzen. Da ist die Kette warm und das Lösemittel verdampft schneller und vollständig bis du am nächsten Tag wieder fährst. Somit haftet das zurückbleibende Fett noch besser und fliegt nicht in der Gegend (Felge/Schwinge) rum.


----------



## the.hai (20. Mai 2014)

Weiter gehts an der dezenten styling-front:

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich noch gp bänder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die mt bietet mir als bastelaffe völlig neue möglichkeiten


----------



## T-Drive (20. Mai 2014)

Die kleinen Gitter wären *mir* zu teuer gewesen. Sieht man ja fast keinen Unterschied.
Den vorderen Fender, Lufthuzen und Kühlerblenden gibts ja sicher auch in Carbon ?

Bin grad am überlegen ob ich meinen Reisedampfer für etwas noch gemütlicheres eintausche ??
http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/156/143/47135016/1-11-triumph-thunderbird-storm-static-1-bjn-2185023582611311173.jpg

oder
http://www.harley-davidson.com/content/h-d/en_US/home/motorcycles/2013-motorcycles/dyna/street-bob.html#!gallery

Groß verreisen tu ich nicht mehr mit Moped, und das Alter ...


----------



## the.hai (20. Mai 2014)

Das sind gefräste carbonteile. Ich hab die standardgitter weiß matt gesprayt und dann die carbondeckel ruf. Alleine ohne gitter hinter wirkt das mt logo sonst nich.

Für carbon und porto sind doch 35euro ok. Ich hab schon mehr für weniger gezahlt 

Der rizoma bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter deckel für vorne kostet mit über 50euro wirklich zuviel


----------



## Offset (20. Mai 2014)

Sieht richtig geil aus! 

Wenn wir schon bei der mt Serie sind: http://www.motorradonline.de/news/neuheit-yamaha-mt-125/553818
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Mai 2014)

Mir hams ja echt fette Chooper angetan, aber da muss ich mir echt noch was überlegen mit seiner: Ich säg dir die Kette durch Drohung, der zieht das nämlich echt durch, für ihn ist ja unsere schon schnell genug...


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2014)

Zum Fett entfernen nehmt am besten Bremsenreiniger, geht viel besser als WD40 und Petroleum

Nur bei der Kette würde ich das vllt nicht nehmen


----------



## mülla1 (20. Mai 2014)

Bremsenreiniger greift aber den Lack an  deswegen lieber wd40 nehmen. Das ist deutlich schonender.. 
Abgesehen davon.. Wenn du einmal mit wd40 die Felgen gereinigt hast bildet sich eine kleine Schutzschicht und nachkommender Dreck geht einfacher wieder ab  
Nur ein bisschen aufpassen beim reinigen und nicht das zeug direkt auf die Felge sprühen.. Das legt sich überall nieder und bei der nächsten Bremsung packst ins Leere  lieber auf den Lappen sprühen und dann durchwischen


----------



## Driftking007 (20. Mai 2014)

Halli hallöle an alle 2-Rad-Fahrer 

Ich hab schon seit über 3 Jahren meinen Möpp-schein, bin vorher schon mofa und dann Roller gefahren, Roller fahre ich auch jetzt noch (400ccm).

*IHH ein Roller-Fahrer* 
Dennoch grüßen ca. 30 bis 40% von euch  
Manchen fällt aber wohl die Hand ab, oder verstecken schnell die Hand irgendwo 

Ich hab mir wieder einen Roller geholt weil ich damit jeden Tag zur Uni fahre. Helm, Textilhose und -jacke passen in den "Kofferraum", wenn meine Freundin mit fährt, dann kommt der Topcase zum Einsatz, wo ihre komplette Bekleidung rein passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich aber mittlerweile gefallen am Kurvenflitzen gefunden habe, kommt bald auch noch n 2. Motorrad. Meine reifen sind zu klein um mit manchen größeren mithalten zu können. Was es für eine Maschine wird weiß ich selbst noch nicht. Ich will lieber etwas kleines leichtes haben. Ein Schiff hab ich ja schon 

Vlt. sieht man sich ja. Auf der Autobahn zwischen H und HI wenn ich im Drehzahlbegrenzer hänge oder in der Region.


----------



## Metalic (20. Mai 2014)

Also wie gesagt, ich kann nur Petroleum empfehlen. Das Zeug wirkt Wunder. Nachdem ich die Felgen damit sauber habe, gehe ich mit Radglanz nochmal drüber. Gibts im Fahrradladen. Legt auch eine Art Schutzschicht über das Metall. Und glänzen tut es so schön


----------



## the.hai (20. Mai 2014)

so, ich werd arm 

grad noch bestellt:

Yamaha MT-09 Bremspumpen-Deckel von K-MaxX, MADE IN GERMANY | eBay

weils einfach 100% zu meinen heute angebauten weiß hinterlegtenMT Logos passt.

dazu noch:

V-Trec Bremshebel + Kupplungshebel Set kurz / lang mit ABE Yamaha FZ1 06-14

in lang schwarz/blau und blau/schwarz, mal sehen, was mir besser gefällt und behalten wird.


----------



## killer89 (21. Mai 2014)

Die Vtrecs will ich mir auch noch holen, aber doofe Frage: lassen sich die Hebel einfach austauschen? Nicht, dass ich dann da stehe und nix mehr zusammen bekomme :-/

MfG


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2014)

killer89 schrieb:


> Die Vtrecs will ich mir auch noch holen, aber doofe Frage: lassen sich die Hebel einfach austauschen? Nicht, dass ich dann da stehe und nix mehr zusammen bekomme :-/
> 
> MfG



Ich hatte ja an meiner cbf600 auch schon die hebel gewechselt. Das ist wirklicht leicht und schnell erledigt.


----------



## mülla1 (21. Mai 2014)

ich hatte mir die damals für meine gsx-r auch geholt und war nicht ganz so überzeugt von den teilen. die qualität und das aussehen stimmen zwar, allerdings war bei mir die aufnahme des kupplungshebels ein langloch, was dazu geführt hat der der hebel immer spiel hatte egal wie man ihn eingebaut hat. das fand ich etwas unglücklich. wäre dort eine normale bohrung gewesen hätte man den hebel so einbauen können das er nicht immer in der führung hin und her rutscht.


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2014)

Du hast aber auch nicht vergessen irgendwelche hülsen aus den original hebeln oder so weiterzunutzen?


----------



## mülla1 (21. Mai 2014)

nope hab ich nicht. hülsen zum weiterverwenden gab es ja nur für den hydraulischen bremshebel. die kupplung war mit seilzug und war keine hüle im ori hebel mit drin. da passte die bohrung einfach perfekt  
kann aber sein das die auch vergessen haben so etwas mitzuschicken  ich hab nie weiter nachgefragt wenn ich ehrlich bin^^


----------



## T-Drive (21. Mai 2014)

Tja, mit *Zubehör* musste schon "uffbasse"


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Tja, mit *Zubehör* musste schon "uffbasse"


 
naja, es hat durchaus seine vorteile wenn teile ne abe für das exakte modell haben. da kann man von 99% passend ausgehen. anders siehts nachher bei universal "schrott" aus.

ich werd nachher selbst mal prüfen, ob die louis blau/varbon lenkerenden passen.


----------



## mülla1 (21. Mai 2014)

ach bei lenkerenden musst eig nur den innendurchmesser des rohres beachten. der rest quetscht sich doch eh rein. oder hast du eine aufnahme mit gewinde im lenker ?


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> ach bei lenkerenden musst eig nur den innendurchmesser des rohres beachten. der rest quetscht sich doch eh rein. oder hast du eine aufnahme mit gewinde im lenker ?


 
aufnahme mit gewinde 

ach ich hab mich schon gewundert, deswegen die gummihülse, die ziehn sie mit dem bolzen einfach nur dick und somit spannts von innen, das könnte auch auch funzen bei mir. ich schau mal


----------



## mülla1 (21. Mai 2014)

Jep genau  das ist sozusagen der universal Adapter. Das müsste eigentlich immer klappen. 
Können nur ab und zu mal rausplumsen die Teile  gerade bei so ein oder zweizylindrigen rüttelplatten


----------



## T-Drive (21. Mai 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> die kupplung war mit seilzug und war keine hüle im ori hebel mit drin. da passte die bohrung einfach perfekt



Kann eigentlich fast nicht sein, das weiche Alu würde viel zu schnell nachgeben am Bolzen, und der Griff würde schnell "labberig"


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. Mai 2014)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Halli hallöle an alle 2-Rad-Fahrer
> 
> Ich hab schon seit über 3 Jahren meinen Möpp-schein, bin vorher schon mofa und dann Roller gefahren, Roller fahre ich auch jetzt noch (400ccm).
> 
> ...




Iiih, ein Rollfahrer 
Aber da du Mofa gefahren bist verzeihen wir dir das, vorausgesetzt es lief über 30 

Ist echt fasznierend, wenn man mal 3 Jahre mit nem Quad gefahren ist wo vll. 10% gegrüßt ham gegen jetzt...


----------



## DOcean (21. Mai 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> aufnahme mit gewinde
> 
> ach ich hab mich schon gewundert, deswegen die gummihülse, die ziehn sie mit dem bolzen einfach nur dick und somit spannts von innen, das könnte auch auch funzen bei mir. ich schau mal


 
wäre cool wenn du mal berichten könntest ob die Gewichte was bringen....


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> wäre cool wenn du mal berichten könntest ob die Gewichte was bringen....



Die universellen von louis und co funzen nicht. Igt hat welche im angebot, mal sehn. Brauch halt richtige zum schrauben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringen tun die garnichts, nur der optikhalber. Der lenker vibriert kein stück :b


----------



## Driftking007 (21. Mai 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Iiih, ein Rollfahrer
> Aber da du Mofa gefahren bist verzeihen wir dir das, vorausgesetzt es lief über 30
> 
> Ist echt fasznierend, wenn man mal 3 Jahre mit nem Quad gefahren ist wo vll. 10% gegrüßt ham gegen jetzt...


 
der lief gedrosselt 45 und war auch so vom tüv genemigt. weniger ging nicht mehr zu drosseln.
Offen fuhr er knapp 80.  
das war n speedfight 2 ... hat mittlerweile 27k km runter und ist noch abgesehen von der verkleidung original(schwester hat sich damit langgemacht). Für son kleinen motor echt erstaunlich.

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf ne ktm rc390. Will sehen ob die von der größe her passt, da ich ca 190cm bin 
ansonsten wirds vlt ne er6f oder ne mt 07. 
Wobei die kleine ninja auch schon cool ist aber die leistung zu dem preis :/


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß auf so ner Maschine mit der größe 

btw, mofa=25 moped=45
Harley ftw!


----------



## killer89 (22. Mai 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Viel Spaß auf so ner Maschine mit der größe   btw, mofa=25 moped=45 Harley ftw!


Und wenn man Mofa ganz genau nimmt, dann sieht es nicht aus wie ein Roller, sondern so:
http://www.fahrschule-wenzel.de/fs/fahrzeuge/bilder-fahrzeuge/mofa-g.jpg

MfG


----------



## T-Drive (22. Mai 2014)

Jep, das ist ein Mofa 

mein erster Feuerstuhl 
Kreidler Mofa MF 4

Fahren gelernt hab ich mit Vatis Donnervogel 

http://www.zweirad-klassiker.de/index.php?page=Attachment&attachmentID=268&h=32097f97ad732f28fd546245085b43ab1cc6e81b


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. Mai 2014)

Klar kenn ich die echten Mofas und Roller, auch genannt M*schiföhn 

Kumpel von meinem Vater hat auf ne Zündapp gts 50, die bei meinem Vater 80 spitze läuft den Zylinderkopf und Kolben vonner TT 50 oder wie die heißen draufgebaut


----------



## killer89 (22. Mai 2014)

Mein alter Herr hat noch ne NSU-Quickly von 1956 oder so... frisch restauriert

Aber mal BTT: wer fährt bei diesem Wetter? Mir persönlich ist es zu warm, ich hab aber auch keine Sommerklamotten -.- könnt ihr da was empfehlen?

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (22. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ne Cross Protektorjacke mit nem Pulli drüber an, dazu normale Motorrad Hose, Stiefel, und dünnere handschuhe


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr entweder mit meiner vanucci textiljacke ohne futter und normalen klamotten oder mit der kompletten vanucci lederkombi. Die klamotten sind sehr sehr luftig, wenn alle lüftungsschlitze offen sind.


P.s. ich bin traurig, heute hat meine cbf600 einen neuen besitzrr gefunden und ist mit ihm auf und davon


----------



## >ExX< (22. Mai 2014)

ich denke du wirst mit deiner Yamaha mehr Spaß haben als mit der Honda, jedoch wirst du nie wieder eine Maschine besitzen mit einem größeren Sympathiefaktor


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ich denke du wirst mit deiner Yamaha mehr Spaß haben als mit der Honda, jedoch wirst du nie wieder eine Maschine besitzen mit einem größeren Sympathiefaktor



war ne schöne faire nummer heute. der käufer wusste alle umbauten und besonderheiten zu schätzen und gut verstanden hat man sich auch. 


jetzt kann ich mich ganz der mt 09 verschreiben


----------



## JaniZz (23. Mai 2014)

Meine Z 750 ist nun auch weg.

2 Jahre und ich hol mit die KTM super duke! 
Ich zähle die tage


----------



## DOcean (23. Mai 2014)

killer89 schrieb:


> Mein alter Herr hat noch ne NSU-Quickly von 1956 oder so... frisch restauriert
> 
> Aber mal BTT: wer fährt bei diesem Wetter? Mir persönlich ist es zu warm, ich hab aber auch keine Sommerklamotten -.- könnt ihr da was empfehlen?
> 
> MfG



Textiljacke + Hose ohne Futter geht ganz gut, Funktionsshirt noch drunter, und sonst einfach durchhalten  bei mir werden vorallem Beine und Füße verdammt warm...hab halt 1000m³ zwischen den Beinen...


----------



## the.hai (23. Mai 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> hab halt 1000m³ zwischen den Beinen...



1000kubikmeter ? Wohoo, soviel hubraum hat ja nichtmal die russische schwarzmehrflotte insgesamt :b


----------



## JaniZz (23. Mai 2014)

Anfahren ohne wheelie unmöglich 

Fährt hier jemand ne KTM?


----------



## mülla1 (23. Mai 2014)

Jap  eine 990 superduke  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (23. Mai 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> 1000kubikmeter ? Wohoo, soviel hubraum hat ja nichtmal die russische schwarzmehrflotte insgesamt :b


 
upps


----------



## >ExX< (23. Mai 2014)

So, beide 640er KTM's von dem händler waren am dienstag schon verkauft, obwohl die samstag nichtmal aus der aufbereitung zurück waren.....komisch, naja egal.

Was haltet ihr von der 660er LC4, also der nachfolger der 640er.
Ich find sie ja optisch ziemlich komisch, die niedriggezogene schnabelfront und die schornsteinartigen Endpötte.
Ist die technisch besser als die 640er?


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Mai 2014)

Du meinst die 690 SM.
Die 660 ist glaube ich die Wettbewerbsversion der 640.
Wenn du die 690 SM meinst, also das "Schnabeltier", dann kann ich dir die nur empfehlen, wenn du dich an die Optik gewöhnen kannst.
Der Motor hat mit 63 PS ordentlich Wumms und ist auch standfest.
MOTORRAD hat im Dauertest nach 50000 km kaum einen Verschleiß gemessen.
Der Motor ist aber im Gegensatz zu den früheren Modellen (640 usw.) eher auf hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt.
Das Drehmoment von unten fehlt ein wenig.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Mai 2014)

Ja, doch, genau, die 690 SM meine ich 

Ich find die halt richtig komisch vom aussehen.
Aber du meinst die ist technisch in ordnung?

Wenn das so ist überleg ichs mir vllt nochmal.

An der schnabel optik lässt bestimmt noch was ändern zur not 

Edit: ok, hab bei mobile nen tolles Teil gefunden, wenns geht wird die gekauft
http://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-in...=100&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&maxMileage=30000


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Mai 2014)

Vom Motor her haben die den Ur-690iger drin, der fast unverändert in der Duke III und in der SMC drin ist.
Auch die Duke 4 und die SMC-R haben den drin, aktuell aber mit Doppelzündung.
Im Forum haben viele einen Powercommander oder ein "Kastel" verbaut, mit dem die die recht magere Gemischabstimmung bei Hardwareänderung (Airbox aufmachen, Auspuff kein Kat,...) anfetten.
Du kannst zum Beispiel auch den Underengine-Auspuff der Duke III verbauen, der zwar nicht explizit für die Sm zugelassen ist, aber trotzdem gut aussieht und ein cleanes Heck verschafft.
An der Maske habe ich auch meinen Kopf zerbrochen, aber da lässt sich kaum was machen.
Ich hab sie damals selbst foliert gehabt.
Ich hatte halt die SMR, die ist noch einen Tick geiler 
Vorallem mit der Akra Komplettanlage^^


----------



## >ExX< (23. Mai 2014)

Bringt das denn merklich was das Gemisch anzufetten?

Kann man das nicht per Software Änderung einstellen?

Wenn die quasi fast den Motor der 690er SMC-R hat dann wäre das verdammt geil


----------



## JaniZz (24. Mai 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> Jap  eine 990 superduke
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=741518"/>



Klasse teil   gefällt mir total!Allein das Gewicht, die Leistung und das Fahrwerk  
Mal schauen wie es in zwei Jahren aussieht, werde das teil mal probefahren bis dahin. 

Ich und mein alter Herr haben noch eine husaberg.
Wird jetzt auf supermoto umgebaut


----------



## Schelmiii (24. Mai 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Bringt das denn merklich was das Gemisch anzufetten?
> 
> Kann man das nicht per Software Änderung einstellen?
> 
> Wenn die quasi fast den Motor der 690er SMC-R hat dann wäre das verdammt geil


 
Also Anfetten bringt nur was, wenn man was an der Ansaugluft oder am Abgas ändert.
Per Software direkt auf das Steuergerät bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher.
Die SMC-R hat hat noch mehr Hubraum, statt 654 hat sie 690.
Leistungsmäßig müsste sie so 7 bis 8 PS mehr haben.
Aber vom Aufbau her sind sie fast gleich.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Im Forum haben viele einen Powercommander oder ein "Kastel" verbaut, mit dem die die recht magere Gemischabstimmung bei Hardwareänderung (Airbox aufmachen, Auspuff kein Kat,...) anfetten.


 
Illegal, erlöschen der Betriebserlaubnis  möcht ich nur mal gesagt haben



> Als anfetten bringt nur was, wenn man was an der Ansaugluft oder am Abgas ändert.


 

Wenn du "anfettest" änderst du ja das Abgas, weil bei gleicher Luft mehr Sprit eingeblasen wird. Am Luftmengenmesser gibts nach meiner Kenntnis nix zu tunen.
Aber das "Kastel" fettet ja nicht an, es optimiert je nach Kennlinie die Einspritzmenge und Zeitpunkt im Verhältnis zur angesaugten Luft-menge und Temperatur.
Und natürlich Motordrehzahl.


----------



## Schelmiii (24. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Illegal, erlöschen der Betriebserlaubnis  möcht ich nur mal gesagt haben


Danke für den Hinweis, muss man immer dazu sagen! Habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen.



> Wenn du "anfettest" änderst du ja das Abgas, weil bei gleicher Luft mehr Sprit eingeblasen wird. Am Luftmengenmesser gibts nach meiner Kenntnis nix zu tunen.
> Aber das "Kastel" fettet ja nicht an, es optimiert je nach Kennlinie die Einspritzmenge und Zeitpunkt im Verhältnis zur angesaugten Luft-menge und Temperatur.


Ich habe mich undeutlich ausgedrückt, ich meinte das Ändern der Abgasführung.
Also DB-Killer raus, KATs raus, Racingkümmer verbauen, Vorschalldämpfer entsorgen usw.
Einen Luftmengenmesser hat die 690 nicht, die hat am Luftfilter ein Temperaturfühler und das wars.
Das "Kastel" wird zwischen Einspritzdüse und Motorsteuerung gehängt und regelt die Einspritzmenge gemäß abgespeichertem Kennfeld nach.
Und das ist meistens ein Plus an Sprit, also habe ich da von Anfetten gesprochen.
Das wird nötig, wenn man was an den oben genannten Stellen ändert.
Die Steuerung regelt das nicht selbst nach, die ist fest auf die Werkshardware programmiert.
Der Einspritzzeitpunkt wird aber glaube ich nicht verändert.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Das wird nötig, wenn man was an den oben genannten Stellen ändert.
> Die Steuerung regelt das nicht selbst nach, die ist fest auf die Werkshardware programmiert.
> Der Einspritzzeitpunkt wird aber glaube ich nicht verändert.



Genau das macht das illegale Kastel, setzt die Werkshardware(Steuerung) ausser Kraft.
Nicht nur der Einspritzzeitpunkt wird verändert, auch der Zündzeitpunkt wird der Drehzahl angepasst optimiert (Kennlinie) um in jedem Drehzahlbereich optimalen Schub zu bringen.
Ich hab hier noch einen rumliegen PC III USB, da kannst du dir Kennfelder stricken, am Computer, 5 an der Zahl je nach Einsatz und Strecke. Am Gerät dann anzuwählen.

Quickshifter auch dabei, der die Zündung unterbricht wenn du am Hebel ziehst, um ohne Kuppeln zu schalten 

Hab den ganzen Kram (vom Vorbesitzer) rausgeschmissen, jetzt liegt er da rum, für hunderte von € 

Die Kisten bringen wirklich was, den Unterschied hab ich gleich gemerkt. *Für die Renne i.O.*
Für die Strasse reicht mir die Leistung "ohne" auch dicke


----------



## Schelmiii (24. Mai 2014)

Bei der 690 wird das nicht unbedingt wegen der Leistung gemacht, sonder für eine bessere Gasannahme, mehr Drehmoment unten raus und einer besseren Fahrbarkeit (z.B. weniger Kettenschlagen).
Das Kastel, was ich meine, ist ein Produkt eines Tuners aus dem KTM-Forum.
Das kann nur das, was ich oben gesagt habe, also die Einspritzdauer verlängern oder verkürzen.
Der PC kann je nach Ausbaustufe deutlich mehr (und auch mehr kaputt machen  )



> Quickshifter auch dabei, der die Zündung unterbricht wenn du am Hebel ziehst, um ohne Kuppeln zu schalten


Eher um ohne Gaswegnehmen schalten zu können.
Ohne Kuppeln schalten geht auch ohne QS


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

Du mussts ja wissen 

Die rumfrisiererei ist ja recht und schön, aber wenn du ein Kennzeichen dranschraubst find *ich* es nicht mehr so dolle


----------



## mülla1 (24. Mai 2014)

Häufig ist es bei den ktm Modellen gar nicht notwendig auf einen PC oder einen kastl zurückgreifen. Ich hab noch ein Modell mit programmierbarem Steuergerät. Gehe da einfach mit einem obd Kabel plus USB converter dran und kann alle relevanten Daten auslesen, verändern und optimieren. Für meine auspuffanlage gibt es extra von ktm ein abgeändertes mapping das du dir entweder beim Händler deines Vertrauens für einen Obolus in die Kaffeekasse oder selbst aufspielen kannst. Das ganze ist übrigens recht sinnvoll weil durch die komplettanlage ja auch der Querschnitt bzw der Widerstand für die Abgase verändert wurde. Ändert man das mapping nicht ist die Maschine nur am knallen. 
Ganz nebenbei bringt es auch noch nen paar Pferdchen mehr 
Klar ersetzt das kein individuell abgestimmtes mapping, aber es ist schon eine deutliche Verbesserung und ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.. 
Btw. Bei der abgasuntersuchung vom TÜV wurden keine Veränderung festgestellt die ein erlischen der betriebserlaubnis zur Folge gehabt hätten..


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Mai 2014)

So, sind heute nochmal gefahren bei 95 geht ihr der Sprit aus, müssen mal zum Yamaha Händler und fragen was man da am besten macht, das offensichtlichste wäre ja Einspritzdüse.
Der kennt sich aber aus, ist früher Rennen mit Selbstgebauten gefahren von denen auch noch 6 bei ihm rumstehen.

Mist die TNDF45 Zündbox regelt bei 93 ab, weiß einer ob man da die Software der TNDF45 flashen kann?


----------



## the.hai (25. Mai 2014)

So, heute war fotoshooting und leichtes wheely-gepose 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Umbauten:

- Puig Scheibe
- Puig Kühlerverkleidung
- Highsider Torezzo LED Spiegel
- Rizoma KZH
- Rizoma Rücklicht
- Kellerman LED Blinker hinten
- Pen Head LED Blinker vorne
- Akrapovic ESD
- schwarze GP Felgenbänder
- K Maxx Bremsflüssigkeitsbehälterdeckel vorne
- Teflonfolie im Gasgriff (kaum noch Spiel)
- Echt-Carbon Tankschutz
- Echt-Carbon Lufteinlassblende mit weiß lackierten Gitter
- Ventilkappen aus schwartz eloxiertem Alu in Kolbenform

geplant:

- schwarze V Trec Hebel
- Bodystyle Soziusabdeckung
- Bodystyle Hinterradabdeckung
- "Ride or Die" Schriftzüge auf Felgen und Schwinge
- Echt-Carbon Tachoumrahmung
- schwarz eloxierter Bremsbehälter hinton, sowie tiefer und weiter vorne verbaut


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2014)

2 oder 3 mal musste die wheelies aber noch üben^^

Sind aber ganz ansehnliche bilder


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Mai 2014)

Schon echt ein richtig geiles Teil @hai


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Mai 2014)

Ah, jetzt hab ich jemanden gefunden der einem die Zündbox für nen 50er umbaut 
250€ sind mir da echt zu viel...


----------



## Driftking007 (27. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner etwas leichteren Spaßmaschine fürs Wochenende oder mal einen schönen warmen Sommerabend. Mein Roller mit 33 ps hat einfach zu kleine reifen und ein ab 120 extrem unstabiles fahrverhalten bei Bodenwellen in der Kurve, da will ich lieber was womit ich auch Spaß habe. 
Sollte zumindest ABS haben, wenns ne Supermoto wird, dann vlt auch ohne. Werd mir auch noch schöne Lederkleidung nächstes Jahr kaufen.

Ich selber bin ca 1,90 wiege 63 Kilo. 
Am liebsten will ich weniger als 4 zylinder. Mag ich einfach nicht.

Leistung muss sie jetzt nicht extrem viel haben, ich will kurven fahren, geradeaus schaff ich so auch 180 mitm Roller, brauch ich aber nicht.

Viele sagen ja kleinere Maschinen sollen mehr Spaß machen als die großen?
Ist schon jemand mal die Ninja 300 gefahren? Was haltet ihr von einer 390 von KTM ? 
Lieber doch ne gebrauchte ER-6f (ab bj 2009)?
Oder lieber sparen und nächstes Jahr eine Mt 07?

Auch hab mal ne DR-Z 400 Supermoto ins auge gefasst. Soll wohl echt robust sein, aber auch sehr selten und teuer.
Genauso wie ne MT 03. Beide haben kein ABS, was ich eigendlich schon gern hätte. Man fährt doch anders wenn man weiß, da ist noch etwas das mich unterstützt.

Ich glaub erstmal muss ich ehh probesitzen / fahren.


----------



## DOcean (27. Mai 2014)

schon richtig erkannt, probe sitzen tut not....

vorallem bei 1,90, die er6n war mir mit 1,85 einfach zu klein da fühlte ich mich nicht wohl drauf...


----------



## the.hai (27. Mai 2014)

Die ninja 300 is absolute einsteigerklasse, kein wirkliches spassmopped und auch nicht ansatzweise mit ner gleichstarken supermoto vergleichbar.

Sparen auf die mt 07 empfiehlt der mt 09 fahrer


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Mai 2014)

@Driftking007:
Wenn ich das so lese, würde ich an deiner Stelle ebenfalls in Richtung einer MT-07 oder einer kleinen KTM sparen. 

Eine kleine Probefahrt wird dir letztendlich am meisten bei deiner Entscheidung helfen.


----------



## Driftking007 (27. Mai 2014)

ok dann werd ich mal die nächsten wochen zu den händlern hin


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hab da auch noch was :p
In 2 Wochen kann ich endlich Führerschein machen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Mai 2014)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner etwas leichteren Spaßmaschine fürs Wochenende oder mal einen schönen warmen Sommerabend. Mein Roller mit 33 ps hat einfach zu kleine reifen und ein ab 120 extrem unstabiles fahrverhalten bei Bodenwellen in der Kurve, da will ich lieber was womit ich auch Spaß habe.
> Sollte zumindest ABS haben, wenns ne Supermoto wird, dann vlt auch ohne. Werd mir auch noch schöne Lederkleidung nächstes Jahr kaufen.
> 
> Ich selber bin ca 1,90 wiege 63 Kilo.
> ...


 

Wenn du auf Chooper stehst oder das in Erwägung ziehst, schau dir doch mal die Yamaha Virago 535 an


----------



## Driftking007 (27. Mai 2014)

ne chopper sind nicht so mein ding   Meine mutter würde mich lieben wenn ich ne virago holen würde. nur fahren kann ich dann wohl vergessen weil sie dann damit unterwegs ist 

Edit: @Star_KillA schöne Sozius-sitzheizung


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Mai 2014)

Wow, gerade mal auf den Turborider gestoßen 
300+ auf ner Landstraße, mal ehrlich: WTF?
Der war scheinbar sogar aus Schwaben, dem Dialekt nach und dem angeblichen Todesort...
Aber der Kerl konnte fahren, bin mir nicht sicher obs den echt erwischt hat, und wenn ja: Dann ist er wenigstens bei was gestorben das ihm Spaß macht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2014)

Der ist Irre, wenn ich nicht falsch liege hat er dem schwedischen Ghostrider nachgeahmt. Der sollte aber eigentlich noch leben... 
Beide total verantwortungslos und irre, aber fahren können Sie.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Mai 2014)

Naja, verantwortungslos, solange er nicht in nen Fiat 500 oder sowas reindonnert solltes der Fahrer überleben.
Wieso sollte der denn noch leben? Gibt doch keine offizielle Meldung, oder?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2014)

Naja wenn der von der Straße abkommt und Menschen erwischt oder alleine durch die Unfall Gefahr die entsteht wenn an einem 100 fahrenden Auto auf der Landstraße haarscharf ein dreimal so schnelles Motorrad vorbeidonnert... 

Der schwedische hat angeblich aufgehört und lebt noch, der deutsche ist wahrscheinlich tot man konnte es aber nie beweisen, der könnte genauso gut einfach weg sein.


----------



## Offset (27. Mai 2014)

Haha Schicksal! Gestern hab ich von dem Ghost-und Turborider ne Doku gesehen. Auf die Maschinen von denen würde ich mich aber nicht draufsetzen, ich mein die eine macht bei 300km/h noch nen wheelie. WTF!


----------



## Schelmiii (27. Mai 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Naja, verantwortungslos, solange er nicht in nen Fiat 500 oder sowas reindonnert solltes der Fahrer überleben.
> Wieso sollte der denn noch leben? Gibt doch keine offizielle Meldung, oder?


 
Wenn ein Motorrad mit 300 in ein Auto reiballert, dann bleibt von dem Auto nicht mehr viel übrig, das wird richtig zerbröselt.
Auch bei großen Autos.
So ne Fahrweise gehört auf die Rennstrecke, aber da würden die ja von anderen Fahrern zersägt werden und da gibts ja sogar Kurven 

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND spricht glaube ich von dem schwedischen Ghostrider, dass der noch leben soll.

@Driftking007: Was ist denn dein Budget? Die kleine Duke soll eine echte Spaßmaschine sein.
Ne gebrauchte DRZ 400 finde ich zu teuer.
MT07 ganz ok (ABS großer Pluspunkt!), MT03 günstig aber relativ schwer für die Leistung.
Wenn du noch Zeit hast, könntest du auf die KTM 390 SM warten, also die Duke im Supermoto-Kleid.
Ich weiß aber nicht, wann die rauskommen soll.
Die 390 RC kommt ja bald.


----------



## hendrosch (27. Mai 2014)

Die 390er Duke macht auch echt Spaß der Motor geht gut vorwärts und reagiert sehr schön aufs Gas. 
Nur Bremsen tut der Motor enorm und unter 3000 Umdrehung hackt er ziemlich in die Kette. 
Und mit 190 cm passen die Knie nicht mehr in die "Tankmulde" dann sitzt man recht breitbeinig. 
Klappen tut das, wies auf Dauer ist weis ich nicht ( hab nicht den passenden Führerschein und das Moped ist nicht mir)

Achso die Qualität ist nicht ganz überzeugend. 
Bei der mit der ich gefahren bin war die Motor Hälften Dichtung kaputt -> gab einen neuen Motor auf Garantie. Außerdem platzt z.B. an dem Federbein der Lack ab und es scheint immer noch keinen Bremslicht schaltet zu geben der immer Klappt. 
Wenigstens das Problem das sie nicht immer startet scheint behoben.


----------



## the.hai (27. Mai 2014)

heute wurde das motto verewigt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (27. Mai 2014)

Diese Todesmeldungen kommen recht häufig wenn es um die Typen geht. Beim Ghostrider gabs die jährlich. Kurbelt immer schön die Verkaufszahlen der Dvds an


----------



## computertod (27. Mai 2014)

meine Dicke lebt wieder


----------



## Driftking007 (27. Mai 2014)

Budget liegt jetzt bei etwas mehr als 4 scheine, denke mal nächstes jahr werdens etwas mehr als 6 sein.
Ich muss mich ja nicht sofort entscheiden. Ich kann ja noch warten, da ich ja schon was fahrbares hab.

DRZ muss ich unbedingt mal jetzt bei meiner Tante probefahren  

Die Mt 03 find ich gebraucht ohne ABS und mit teils vielen Kilometern auch zu teuer. Und wie gesagt schon recht schwer für nen Einzylinder.

Die RC390 find ich extrem geil. Das aussehen find ich einzigartig. Da werd ich zumindest die 125er mal probefahren sobald die bald verfügbar ist um mal zu sehen ob die von der größe passt. Wenn ja würd ich die 390er bestellen.
Die 390er soll ja im September kommen.
Die Duke 390er krankheiten kenne ich. Ich hoffe die sind in der diesjährigen Serie schon nicht mehr vorhanden.
Auf die SM390 zu warten dauert mir zu lang. Die wird wohl im September nächsten Jahres erst da sein.

Mt 07 ist zwar auch cool. Vorallem das RaceBlue gefällt mir sehr gut, doch preislich wirds dies Jahr da wohl nichts mehr.

Für mich ist eigendlich erstmal egal, ob Supersportler, naked oder so. Ich will was haben womit ich mal abends n bisschen Spaß haben kann  Es braucht halt kein teil zu sein, was extrem viel PS hat, die ich warscheinlich ehh nicht nutzen werde. Vorallem nicht auf recht kurvenreichen Strecken. Viele sind da ehh auf 70 km/h beschränkt und es wird in letzter zeit immer mehr kontrolliert.


----------



## moe (27. Mai 2014)

Hast dich mal nach ner XT500/600 umgeschaut, oder ist die nicht so deins? Wäre für deine Größe gut geeignet und es gibt viele SuMo Umbauten davon. Hat nicht allzuviel Power, macht aber trotzdem Spaß zu fahren.


----------



## Driftking007 (27. Mai 2014)

Mein vater hat die mal gefahren. Die 600er. Er hat sie gehasst weil sie nur bei meiner mutter angesprungen ist  Die hatte damals nur Kickstarter. Gabs ja später auch mit e-starter.
Da die ja schon n bisschen älter ist, ists eigendlich nicht so mein ding. Werd ich vlt. aber auch mal in betracht ziehen


----------



## T-Drive (28. Mai 2014)

Der Enthusiasmus treibt mitunter schon seltsame Blüten, bei manchen "Ridern" ...


----------



## the.hai (28. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Der Enthusiasmus treibt mitunter schon seltsame Blüten, bei manchen "Ridern" ...



Mein kumpel hats durch den unfallbericht im fernsehen abändern wolln...

In ride&die..


----------



## T-Drive (28. Mai 2014)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Mein vater hat die mal gefahren. Die 600er. Er hat sie gehasst weil sie nur bei meiner mutter angesprungen ist  Die hatte damals nur Kickstarter. Gabs ja später auch mit e-starter.
> Da die ja schon n bisschen älter ist, ists eigendlich nicht so mein ding. Werd ich vlt. aber auch mal in betracht ziehen



Tridays Triumph Scrambler | Bike EXIF

Ein Spassbike mit Charakter. Für 4 wirst zwar nur schwer eine kriegen, aber für 6 Scheine siehts schon besser aus.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2014)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Edit: @Star_KillA schöne Sozius-sitzheizung


Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie warm das ist ! 
Sogar für den Fahrer selber


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. Mai 2014)

Ok nochmal zum Thema Turborider:
Der Kerl stammt scheinbar ganz aus meiner Nähe:
Turborider To The Limit - YouTube
Die Straße die er hier entlangfährt ist 5 km von mir entfernt 
Von dem Startpunkt bis ca. m1 kenn ich die Straßen.

Und das Highway Germany Videoteil(2.30) ist ne Straße die man hier "Highway" nennt...


----------



## mülla1 (30. Mai 2014)

ach diese bescheuerten haben doch alle eins gemeinsam: geradeaus, schnell und gefährlich können sie. wird es kurvig klappt es plötzlich gar nicht mehr so gut. ich ziehe vor solchen leuten nicht den hut. meiner meinung nach haben die lack gesoffen 

schnell kann ich auch, aber wirklich spass macht es doch eh nur in kurven.


----------



## T-Drive (30. Mai 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> ach diese bescheuerten haben doch alle eins gemeinsam: geradeaus, schnell und gefährlich können sie. wird es kurvig klappt es plötzlich gar nicht mehr so gut. ich ziehe vor solchen leuten nicht den hut. meiner meinung nach haben die lack gesoffen
> 
> schnell kann ich auch, aber wirklich spass macht es doch eh nur in kurven.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## hendrosch (30. Mai 2014)

Seh ich genauso. 
Na gut ich hab gar keine Wahl mehr als 135 sind legal nicht drinn. (Drossel auf 15PS)
Aber selbst wenn man mehr hätte würde ich es nur auf der Autobahn zum Vorwärts kommen nutzen. 
(Wenn das Streckenziel "zum Spaß haben" mal etwas weiter weg ist)


----------



## killer89 (30. Mai 2014)

Kurven machen definitiv mehr Spaß, aber ich bin auch ehrlich: hätte meine Mühle weit mehr als die 48 PS, die sie haben soll, und würde weit schneller als die eingetragenen 160 (186 bergab und mit Rückenwind schafft sie ) fahren, ich würds fahren (wollen)... das ist einfach abartig, wie geil man auf Speed sein kann 

MfG


----------



## m3ntry (31. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute, ich bräucht mal ganz kurz eure Hilfe:
Bin grad dabei an meiner Mühle den Tank auszubauen und check den Anschluss vom Benzinschlauch an den Tank nicht ganz. 
Nen Benzinhahn gibts nicht, also schließe ich mal darauf, dass sich der Tank irgendwie anders abschließen lässt, oder läuft der Sprit nur raus, wenn ein Unterdruck entsteht?
Der Benzinschlauch(schwarz) wird auf nem Röhrchen(weiß) mit diesem orangenen Stecker gehalten.
Wollte lieber mal schnell im Internet nachfragen, bevor mir die Brühe in die Garage läuft 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. Mai 2014)

Also bei unserem Quad ham wir einfach immer den Kanister hingehalten und ganz schnell den Schlauch abgezogen, das wenige was rausläuft sollte man mit nem Lumpen auffangen 
Paah, Benzin ist doch gar nichts mein Vater hat erst beim Batterie füllen 38% Schwefelsäure auf den Beton geschüttet


----------



## >ExX< (31. Mai 2014)

38%ig.........ist ja fast wie Wasser 


hab heute nun meine KTM abgeholt, das bedeutet Dienstag anmelden


----------



## Offset (31. Mai 2014)

Stellst du auch paar Bilder von deiner KTM hier rein?


----------



## STSLeon (1. Juni 2014)

So nach 2500km ist der S20 bei hinten runter und hat auch vorne nicht mehr viel drauf. Nicht falsch verstehen, den Reifen kann man noch wunderbar fahren, legal wäre es aber nicht mehr. Da ich keine Lust auf ein Punktekonto in Flensburg habe, kommt am Mittwoch der neue Metzeler  M7 drauf. Im Test hat der auch sehr gut abgeschnitten und soll dabei länger leben als der S20 EVO. Zudem kostet der Metzeler 30 Euro weniger in Summe.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2014)

Ich muss mal die Tage nen paar Bilder machen, dann kann ich die hier hochladen.
Mit meinem windows phone kann ich die hier leider nicht direkt hochladen sondern muss die erst auf den pc ziehen


----------



## T-Drive (1. Juni 2014)

m3ntry schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich bräucht mal ganz kurz eure Hilfe:
> Bin grad dabei an meiner Mühle den Tank auszubauen und check den Anschluss vom Benzinschlauch an den Tank nicht ganz.
> Nen Benzinhahn gibts nicht, also schließe ich mal darauf, dass sich der Tank irgendwie anders abschließen lässt, oder läuft der Sprit nur raus, wenn ein Unterdruck entsteht?
> Der Benzinschlauch(schwarz) wird auf nem Röhrchen(weiß) mit diesem orangenen Stecker gehalten.
> ...



Das ist ein Sicherheitsschnellverschluss (was ein Wort)
Den orangenen (Sicherheits)Clip abnehmen, dann kommst du mit Daumen und Zeigefinger and die Drucktasten. Zusammendrücken und den Verschluss (das Winkelstück mit der Blechschelle dran aus dem Gehäuse ziehn) auseinanderziehen. Klemmt als ein pisschen, aber auslaufen tut NIX.

@ExX
Grätjuläischn zum neuen Eierschleifer


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2014)

Danke T 

Jetzt nochmal ne doofe Frage: wurde von euch schonmal jemand dabei erwischt wie er ohne drossel gefahren ist? ^^


----------



## Speed4Fun (1. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal ne doofe Frage: wurde von euch schonmal jemand dabei erwischt wie er ohne drossel gefahren ist? ^^



Meinst mit Drossel eine Leistungsbeschränkung (Z.B. Vergaseranschlag, elektr. Zündungsdrossel, usw.) oder einen dB-Killer?

Wenn Leistungsbeschränkung dann Nein (interessiert eh nur bei Stufenführerschein), wenn dB-Killer dann Ja (hatte außer einer Verwarnung aber keine Konsequenzen).


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Danke T
> 
> Jetzt nochmal ne doofe Frage: wurde von euch schonmal jemand dabei erwischt wie er ohne drossel gefahren ist? ^^



Ich würds nich probieren, fahren ohne führerschein ist nicht ohne.

Über die wahrscheinlichkeit erwischt zu werden lässt sich streten, aber sie ist nunmal da.

Ich bin mal einen tag so gefahren, drossel ausgebaut aber noch eingetragen. Bin am nächsten tag für nen jahr nach australien geflogen, da war mir das egal


----------



## T-Drive (1. Juni 2014)

Den Mutigen gehört die Welt 

AAAABER, wenn sie dich erwischen ist längere Zeit "zu Fuß" angesagt, verbunden mit horrenden Kosten. Von Konsequenzen bei einem Crash will ich gar nicht anfangen.
Aussagen über die Kontrolldichte in einem Regierungsbezirk sind reine Spekulation.

Ob das die paar PS mehr Leistung Wert sind 

Gestern bin ich an ner Radarpistole vorbeigerollt, mit vorschriftsmäßiger Geschwindigkeit, mann hat das gut getan, dem Rennleiter extrabreit ins Gesicht zu grinsen.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich meine die leistungsbeschränkung zu entfernen, die wahrscheinlichkeit angehalten zu werden ist ja höher je auffälliger ne maschine ist, und ne supermoto fällt schon eher auf als ne CBF.

Wenn ich das ding jetzt drosseln will müsste ich erst ne tageszulassung einholen, zum KTM händler damit er die software aufspielen kann, und dann zum tüv die leistung eintragen lassen, und dann zum amt     deutschland^^

Oder könnte ich das ding auf offen anmelden dass der KTM händler mir ne bescheinigung über die drosselung gibt, sodass trotzdem die offene leistung im schein steht?


----------



## STSLeon (1. Juni 2014)

Ist es in Deutschland zulässig die Leistung über die Software zu drosseln?

Wenn du die offene Leistung im Schein hast, dann musst du aber auch die offene Leistung versichern. Anmelden kannst du die Maschine offen, da du ja nur in dem Fall der Halter bist und nicht zwangsläufig der Fahrer. Ich würde mir aber lieber die Arbeit und alles korrekt eintragen lassen. Dann bist du immer auf der sicheren Seite. Alles andere bringt nur zusätzliche Arbeit im Fall der Fälle.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2014)

Ja, hab mich grad im internet schon schlau gemacht, lohnt sich wohl nicht ohne drossel zu fahren^^

Hab grad gesehen dass es für die Karre keine softwaredrossel gibt, muss also nen gasanschlag für 105€ kaufen -.-


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2014)

Sorry dass ich jetzt hier nen Doppelpost begehen muss, aber brauche wenn möglich schnelle Rückmeldung.

Will mir im Internet die Drossel für meine Karre bestellen, die EG-BE Nr. von der Drossel ist diese hier: EG-BE-Nr.: e1*2002/24*0354*

In meinen Papieren steht aber folgende: EG-BE-Nr.: e1*2002/24*0313*00

Ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus dass die Drossel passt, nur, DARF ich die dann verwenden oder könnte es Probleme beim zulassen geben?


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2014)

was steht im teilegutachten der drossel genau??? bzw poste mal:


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2014)

Wenn mit der Typgenehmigungsnummer jeweils die Maschine im Verwendungsbereich genannt ist, handelt es sich offenbar um ein anderes Modell. Dann wäre die Drossel nicht eintragbar. Der dritte Block gibt darüber Auskunft (0354/0313). Der zweistellige letzte Block sind dann ggf. nur Nachtragsgutachten, die meist den Verwendungsbereich erweitern.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2014)

Und zwar hab ich ja die KTM 690 LC4 SM, dafür brauche ich die Drossel.

AlphaTechnik hat dafür diese hier:
Drosselkit 29 kW für KTM 690, KTM690LC4 [06-KTM690LC4-K29] - 105,00€ : alpha Technik - Vom Rennsport auf die Strasse, Onlineshop

in der Artikelbeschreibung steht dass die für die Enduro als auch für die SM geeignet ist, ich denke mal dass sich darauf die 0313/0354 bezieht oder?

Denn ne andere Drossel mit der Leistung gibts bei AlphaTechnik nicht.


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Und zwar hab ich ja die KTM 690 LC4 SM, dafür brauche ich die Drossel.


 
Ich kenne mich mit den Modellen selbst nicht aus, aber kann der Anhang "SM" eventuell den Ausschlag geben? Zumindest in der Beschreibung steht explizit *0354*. Ich werfe mal meinen Arbeitsrechner an.


EDIT:

Der Unterschied liegt wohl im Detail. Allerdings kann ich dieses nicht mal ebenso feststellen, da die Typgenehmigungen zwischen 190 und 200 Seiten umfassen. 

Bei der *0313 -> KTM LC4 -> Verkaufsversion: KTM 690 SM
Bei der *0354 -> KTM 690 LC4 -> Verkaufsversionen: KTM 690 Enduro / KTM 690 SMC

Ich würde mich daher vorher erkundigen, da bei der Eintragung in die Fahrzeugpapiere die Typgenehmigungsnummer maßgebend ist.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2014)

Also die Enduro und SM müssten motortechnisch identisch sein, gibts vielleicht deshalb nur eine Nummer?

Weil Alphatechnik bietet ja nur diese eine Drosselung an mit 29 kW, wäre ja dann unsinnig wenns wirklich nur für die Enduro wäre.
aber will auch nicht mal eben 105€ in den Sand setzen 

Edit: In meinem Tüv Bericht steht: Fahrzeugtyp: KTM LC4
                                               Verkaufsbezeichnung: KTM 690 SM

Denn die KTM 690 SMC ist das Nachfolgemodell -.-


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2014)

Hast du mein EDIT gelesen? Ich habe meine Beiträge zusammengefügt. Es gibt Unterschiede und die sind maßgeblich!


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2014)

Ja, deinen Nachtrag hab ich gelesen, vielen Dank schonmal für deine Mühe!

Scheinbar führt Alphatechnik dann gar keine Drossel für das Modell, aber das ist auch immer echt verwirrend mit den Modellbezeichnungen bei KTM...
Muss ich wohl morgen mal AlphaTechnik ne Mail schreiben ob die die passende Drossel überhaupt anbieten.

Aber Fzg.-Typ stimmt ja überein, nur die EG-BE Nr. nicht.


Ok, werd ich mich mal mit denen in Verbindung setzen, gebe hier dann bescheid was sache ist.

DANKE!!!


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2014)

Lass dir aber von denen nicht erzählen, dass die unterschiedliche Typgenehmigungsnummer bei der technischen Abnahme nichts ausmacht, da das Modell ja passt. Das ist nicht richtig.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juni 2014)

Ok, ich werde da mal nachhaken, irgendwie muss ich das gerät ja gedrosselt bekommen 

Ich hoffe es gibt ne nachrüstbare drossel, ansonsten muss ich bei einem KTM Händler nach einer software drossel fragen. Muss dafür das fahrzeug irgendwie darüber bugsieren...


----------



## killer89 (2. Juni 2014)

Überführungskennzeichen und nen Fahrer, der darf?
Anhänger?

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juni 2014)

Mein Vater könnte nen Bulli bekommen, aber schon wieder von der Firma ausleihen ist blöd und er hat sicher auch keine Lust sich immer freinehmen zu müssen und meine Karren durch die Gegend zu schauffieren 

besser wärs also wenn ich die Drossel hier zuhause einbauen könnte 

Da wir hier seit ca. 2 Wochen ne GTÜ Station haben will ich da gleich mal hin und fragen ob die mir die Drossel eintragen würden, vielleicht kann ich die ja überreden


----------



## the.hai (2. Juni 2014)

Du wirst doch wohl wen kennen, der schon richtig motorradfahren darf 

Zwecks überführung?

P.s. seit heute schwarze hebel an der mt 09


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juni 2014)

klar kenne ich jemanden der schon ungedrosselt fahren darf 

Das Problem ist unter anderem dass der Händler das Fahrzeug aus Italien exportiert hat, dass bedeutet ich brauche erstmal deutsche Papiere bevor das hier überhaupt auf die Straße darf^^
Muss ich dann quasi erst die deutschen Papiere erstellen lassen, dann die Drosselung abnehmen lassen und dann nochmal neue Papiere machen lassen wegen der geänderten Leistung?
Oder kann ich die direkt mit gedrossselter Leistung erstellen lassen?

Habe heute übrigends mit der GTÜ gesprochen, die wollen das nicht eintragen 

Habe heute ausserdem bemerkt dass ein Tropfen Öl an der Ablassschraube hing, hab den jetzt mal abgewischt, aber kommt sicher was nach.......
Soll ich dann einfach mal nen Kupferring zwischen setzen?


----------



## T-Drive (3. Juni 2014)

S gibt Ablassschrauben mit integrierter Dichtung (Nut mit O-Ring), wenns so eine ist -> die Schraube oder O-Ring ersetzen, oder evtl. auch mit einer Schraube mit planer Dichtfläche und einem Kupferring.

Da haste dir aber jede Menge Behördenkram eingekauft mit der Import+Drosselgeschichte


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

Mit der Drosselgeschichte hab ich ja nichts mit zu tun, dass haben sich irgendwelche hirnis hier in DE ausgedacht 
Und dass das nen Exportfahrzeug ist halt blöd aber kann ich jetzt nichts dran mache xD

Zu der Drossel Geschichte:

Alphatechnik bietet keine Drossel an, genauso wenig wie andere Hersteller.
Hab dann den am nächsten bei mir liegenden KTM Händler angerufen wegen der Drossel.......210€ für das mapping mit eintragung, das war mir zu viel.

Dann Händler #2 Kontaktiert, der meinte so 150 bis 160€.

Dann KTM Gerstmann in Hagen angerufen, der sagte mir dann dass es keine mechanische Drossel gibt sondern nur die Mapping Software von KTM.
Soll mit Eintragung so 60 bis 70€ kosten.
Juhu endlich mal jemand der günstig, freundlich und hilfsbereit ist

Gibt allerdings nur ne 34 PS Software -.-

EDIT: Hab gerade nochmal geschaut, scheint dicht zu sein, wenn das Öl kalt ist, muss ich nochmal schauen wenn die Karre gelaufen ist.


----------



## T-Drive (3. Juni 2014)

Der für 210€ ist aber ein besonders freundlicher "Händler" 

Haste nachgeschaut ob sie auch richtig fest gezogen ist (nach Drehmoment-Skala)? Ich meine sie kommt ja aus Italien


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

Der Typ hörte sich schon an wie ne Schlaftablette

Ja stimmt bei italienischen Dingen sollte man echt aufpassen, die Pfuscher^^
Ob sie fest ist weis ich nicht, aber den Kupferring kann man erkennen, und seit gestern ist nichts mehr rausgedröppelt 

Edit: Bilder eingefügt


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2014)

sind die pötte von nem us truck geklaut? 

http://stirlinganddistrictlions.com/photos/custom/2010_TRUCK5s.jpg

und bei vollgas pustets/schmilzts die blinker weg?


schon ein schöner feger, sowas muss ich mir die saison auch mal besorgen, weil mich dieses gut motorisierte Supermoto feeling schon lange mal reizt. naja, bin mal mz 125 sm gefahren, aber das war ja nichts^^


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub eher die Pötte wurden von der KTM für die Trucks geklaut 

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die Blinker das überstehen, muss der Vorbesitzer ja auch so gefahren sein.
Optisch find ich die Schnabel Front und die Pötter eher als minus, aber ich find es mittlerweile gar nichtmehr schlimm, eher schon fast wieder gut weil quasi keine andere maschine so aussieht 
Also wenn ich im 1. Gang voll beschleunige und normal drauf sitze zieht das Vieh ab ca. 4500 rpm das Rädchen hoch, und die Sitzposition ist einfach genial, schön hoch, Arme breit auseinander 

Edit: Auf einem Bild kann man mich etwas erkennen, wer mich findet bekommt nen Cookie


----------



## PrincePaul (3. Juni 2014)

Die war jeztt noch gedrosselt oder? Hab ich richtig mitbekommen?!
Denn ansonsten macht die das noch in ein paar anderen Gängen 

So noch ein kleines Alibibild hochladen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

Nein, noch ist sie offen, und noch nicht angemeldet, deshalb kann ich das hier oben in der 30er Zone nicht ausprobieren, hatte mal kurz 67 km/h im 2ten drauf, das war dann auch genug 

nächste Woche mittwoch gehts vllt zum KTM Händler, dann wird sie gedrosselt, in die Papiere eingetragen, und wieder entdrosselt......vielleicht 
dann mal schauen was da so geht, mit kupplung wird man sie ja auf jeden fall im 3. noch hochbekommen.

Wenn ich die Kati dann auf 34PS eingetragen und angemeldet habe, kann ich die denn dann auf 64PS versichern oder geht das nicht?


----------



## PrincePaul (3. Juni 2014)

Da du mit deinem Fahrzeugschein zur Versicherung gehst und dort 34PS drauf steht, wird das wohl nicht gehen... denke ich xD


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab die im 2. nicht hochbekommen, ungedrosselt.
Liegt an dem vorne liegenden Tank.
Die SMC geht mit gleicher Motorisierung deutlich leichter nur mit Gas hoch.

Zu der Italienimport-Geschichte kann ich nur sagen, dass ich da bei einem Händler letztes Jahr ziemlich auf die Schnauze geflogen bin.
Ich hab das erst nachträglich erfahren und nach dem Kauf habe ich gemerkt, dass das Motorrad schon einen deutlichen Rutscher/ Umfaller gehabt haben muss.
Da hat der Auspuff tiefe Schleifspuren in der Schwinge hinterlassen, bis jemand den Auspuff wieder gerade gebogen hat.
Es haben auch viele Sachen gefehlt, die von denen ich erst nachdem ich eine andere 690 SM gekauft habt gehört habe.
Dazu zählt die komplette KTM Tasche mit Inhalt wie z.B. Scheckheft und das Boardwerkzeug.
Zum Glück habe ich sie zurück geben können und habe mir eine von privat geholt.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

Bei mir fehlt auch das Boardwerkzeug samt Tasche, Scheckheft ist aber da.

Muss mir die Karre auch nochmal anschauen, aber bisher hab ich keine Kratzer oder so finden können, nur Steineschläge am Motorgehäuse und am Kühler.
Ok stimmt, dann wird das Ding auf 34 PS versichert, kostet zudem auch weniger ^^


----------



## PrincePaul (3. Juni 2014)

Ah ok vorne liegender Tank kann natürlich sein...
Meine kleine Duke ist nämlich aktuell auch noch gedrosselt und wenn man da im 2. Gang durchbeschleunigt und so bei hälfte kurz gas zu, einfedern lassen und dann wieder voll aufzieht, geht sie zumindest nen Stück vorn hoch - ohne Kupplung ohne alles...


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

Ist deine Duke per Mapping auf 34PS gedrosselt?


----------



## PrincePaul (3. Juni 2014)

ne auf 44PS

48 PS dürfte sie ja theoretisch, dafür wiegt sie aber zu wenig


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

Du hasts gut, für meine gibts nur das Mapping als Drossel und auch nur als 34 PS Version 

egal, das 34 PS Mapping wird danach sowieso wieder direkt runtergeworfen, hat der gute Händler mir am Telefon schon quasi vorgeschlagen


----------



## PrincePaul (3. Juni 2014)

hehe diese Händler sind auch alles so illegale 
bei mir meinten die auch... ach ja willste nicht gleich die "racing only" nockenwelle? naja dann hast am ende so knapp 80PS ... sieht man von außen ja auch nicht *zwinker*zwinker*


----------



## killer89 (3. Juni 2014)

Keine gute Idee, wenn da mal was passiert...
In grau sieht die Mühle übrigens besser aus, da fällt der Schnabel nich so auf 

MfG


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2014)

ich such verzweifelt nach nem anbieter für Entfernung des speedlimits meiner MT09.... aber bisher gibts immer nur komplette umprogrammierer....

und das is mir zu happig^^ *ECUnleashed ECU / Steuergerät Performance Flash Yamaha MT-09 Bj. 2014*


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

Kann man bei nem Unfall nicht einfach mit dem Argument kommen das sich das Ding durch nen Kurzschluss der entstanden ist vielleicht zurückgeflasht hat?

Bei einer Kontrolle glaub ich nicht dass die einen mit auf nen Leistungsprüfstand nehmen, Fehler in der Elektronik dass sich das Mapping nicht gehalten hat oder so, wie wollen die das beweisen?

Ja, grau sieht auch gut aus, aber mir ist es egal ob schwarz/orange oder grau 

wie schnell fährt die MT 09 denn?


----------



## PrincePaul (3. Juni 2014)

Ne sowas lass ich auch nicht machen, klar bei ner Polizeikontrolle fällt das nicht auf. Aber ich hab da eher angst, falls man dann doch mal nen Unfall baut und die Versicherung prüft das irgendwie, wie auch immer nach und der Versicherungsschutz erlischt dann.... das ist eher so meine größte Sorge bei sowas.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

ja, das wäre atürlich blöd wenn die das kontrollieren würden, kann man nur hoffen dass nichts passiert


----------



## PrincePaul (3. Juni 2014)

Ach ist nur diese Saison die ich gedrosselt fahre... ist evtl auch gar nicht sooo verkehrt
Nächstes Jahr ist quasi die erste Aktion gleich das Entdrosseln und dann gehts vorwärts


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2014)

die mt09 ist von yamaha im 5./6. gang auf 215kmh gedrosselt.

ja sie ist nackt und ja, oft fährt man nicht so schnell, aber ich will es "KÖNNEN".


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

Ich finde die 2 Jahres Regelung echt ********.

Ich fänd es sogar sinnvoller wenn man das erste Jahr so macht wie es jetzt ist, und das 2te Jahr dann schon auf 80 PS oder so hochstuft.
Denn wenn jemand viel fährt der hat sich nach 2 oder 3 Monaten völlig dran gewöhnt, dann lernt man nichtmehr weiter.

Warum macht Yamaha das?  Kann denen ja eigentlich egal sein wie schnell die Leute damit fahren^^
Ist das denn legal die ECU zu flashen?


----------



## killer89 (3. Juni 2014)

Die Regel hat schon ihren Sinn, es is nur blöd, dass man anschließend  wieder ne Prüfung machen muss, ansonsten ist es eben so, dass sich viele einfach überschätzen und gerade für die ist diese vermeintliche Gängelung sinnvoll...

Ich kann nur von mir selbst sprechen, ich würde meine Maschine komplett ausfahren bzw. hab ich schon (186) aber ich würd die auch bis 300 fahren, von daher...

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

Ich Prinzip hat die Regelung gar keinen Sinn. Klar, in den ersten 2 Jahren soll man sich an das Fahren gewöhnen, aber ist mit denen die direkt den großen Schein machen oder die die in den 2 Jahren kaum bis gar nicht fahren?

Die dürfen dann hinterher genau so auf die Straße wie die die sich fein dran gehalten haben.

Ich hab das Glück dass ich noch in der alten Regelung drin bin, also brauch ich keine praktische Prüfung nach den 2 Jahren zu machen 
Habe heute übrigends mal auf meinen Führerschein geschaut und festgestellt dass der Stichtag schon am 25.09.14 ist, und nicht wie immer gedacht erst am 24.10.14


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Warum macht Yamaha das?  Kann denen ja eigentlich egal sein wie schnell die Leute damit fahren^^
> Ist das denn legal die ECU zu flashen?


 
warum? das fragen sich alle mt09 besitzer... 

und natürlich sind die Flash's nicht legal laut stvo...


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juni 2014)

Hat Yamaha ja superhinbekommen


----------



## killer89 (3. Juni 2014)

Na man geht natürlich davon aus, dass die Leute, die gleich offen machen entsprechend "erwachsen" sind und ja, wenn man in den zwei Jahren kaum bis gar nicht fährt, ok, aber auf der anderen Seite wird natürlich jeder sein bestes daran setzen, sich auf die Prüfung vorzubereiten, also ist zumindest etwas Fahrpraxis da. 

Wichtig ist jedoch, dass nicht jeder gleich mit offenen Kisten durch die Gegend ballern kann, die meisten machen sich überhaupt keine Gedanken über das Beschleunigungsvermögen von Motorrädern... wenn ich da an meinen Azubi denke OMG...

MfG


----------



## PrincePaul (3. Juni 2014)

Kann man doch?! Muss man den Führerschein einfach nur mit 25 machen... und du kannst mir nicht erzählen das einer mit 25 besser fährt bzw. mit mehr bedacht fährt als jemand der mit 18 Führerschein gemacht hat und ein paar Jahre schon fährt.
Denn auch wenn du dann später 25 bist, musst du nach neuer Regelung trotzdem eine Prüfung ablegen


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2014)

über das thema kann man viel diskutieren.

der staat kann halt nur grob regeln und wir müssen das akzeptieren. letztendlich ist es in vielen fällen besser als schlechter und nur das zählt. was sind schon zwei jahre gedrosselt im verhältnis zu noch locker 40jahre offen


----------



## worco (3. Juni 2014)

und grade wenn ich Exx schreibe lese denke ich der sollte eher noch ne Weile gedrosselt fahren...


----------



## killer89 (3. Juni 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Kann man doch?! Muss man den Führerschein einfach nur mit 25 machen... und du kannst mir nicht erzählen das einer mit 25 besser fährt bzw. mit mehr bedacht fährt als jemand der mit 18 Führerschein gemacht hat und ein paar Jahre schon fährt. Denn auch wenn du dann später 25 bist, musst du nach neuer Regelung trotzdem eine Prüfung ablegen


Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass man nicht kann und habe auch geschrieben, dass man davon ausgeht, dass die Leute entsprechend erwachsener sein sollten - bitte nochmal lesen...



worco schrieb:


> und grade wenn ich Exx schreibe lese denke ich der sollte eher noch ne Weile gedrosselt fahren...


So drastisch wollt ich's vorhin nicht schreiben, aber ja, ganz meine Meinung! Allein die Idee, mit "man könnte ja gleich wieder aufmachen", sorry, aber das ist die Regel und ein erwachsener Mensch sollte Regeln auch akzeptieren können...

MfG


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juni 2014)

@Exx 
Wirklich nice der Hobel 

Ja also bzgl. offen fahren etc. Habe mir im März ja eine gebrauchte CBF500 (34 PS ab Werk) gekauft und bei der war die Drossel manipuliert, das wusste ich anfangs nicht. 
Im Endeffekt würde die Gashebelbegrenzung so hin gebogen dass die Maschine offen ist. Und ich dacht mir bei der Probefahrt schon, kann doch nicht sein, dass die Maschine so gut geht. 
Und ganz ehrlich bin ja ein Anfänger und die 57 Ps offen sind schon echt viel also wenn man da mal komplett durchreisst, da geht dir erstmal schon die Pumpe. Also ich war durchaus überfordert kann man sagen. 
Jetzt hab ich alles wieder so gefixt dass es auch passt. Keine Lust bei ner Kontrolle Probleme zu bekommen. Wobei 34 PS schon echt bisl wenig sind mittlerweile. 
Also auf der Landstrasse überholen geht auch nur mit viel Spielraum, kommt natürlich auf die Situation an. Naja jedenfalls werde ich jetzt die Tage die 48 PS Drossel einbauen und eintragen lassen.


----------



## killer89 (3. Juni 2014)

Auf der ER6n waren 34 PS ne wahre Wonne, die ging da schon ganz gut... Spielraum war nicht nötig, die wäre ich auch locker 2 Jahre gefahren, war aber eben nur Fahrschule. Dass die CBF nicht so geht, lässt sich vielleicht schon durch den fehlenden Hubraum erklären... auf jeden Fall die richtige Einstellung! Mir reichen meine 48 PS jetzt auch absolut!

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2014)

worco schrieb:


> und grade wenn ich Exx schreibe lese denke ich der sollte eher noch ne Weile gedrosselt fahren...


 


killer89 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass man nicht kann und habe auch geschrieben, dass man davon ausgeht, dass die Leute entsprechend erwachsener sein sollten - bitte nochmal lesen...
> 
> 
> So drastisch wollt ich's vorhin nicht schreiben, aber ja, ganz meine Meinung! Allein die Idee, mit "man könnte ja gleich wieder aufmachen", sorry, aber das ist die Regel und ein erwachsener Mensch sollte Regeln auch akzeptieren können...
> ...


 
Danke dass ihr euch so um mich sorgt, aber würdet ihr mich kennen wüsstet ihr dass ich vernünftig bin und gut fahren kann.
Die 48 PS Regelung ist einfach nicht optimal, meiner meinung nach kann man das mit der erziehung bei kindern vergleichen.
Man gibt denen schließlich auch nicht erst 5€ taschengeld pro Monat und erhöht irgendwann schlagartig auf 200€ oder sonst was, wer das versteht dem sollte das einleuchten, wem nicht......da urteile ich jetzt besser nicht drüber!!!!

@Hirschi: Danke dass dir mein Moped gefällt 
Bist du denn schon viel mit der CBF gefahren?


----------



## hendrosch (4. Juni 2014)

Naja wenn sich jedes Jahr oder öfter die erlaubte Leistung ändert würden sich auch alle aufregen weil sie andauernt Geld ausgeben müsste um ihr Moped am aktuell erlaubten Limit zu halten. 
Die 48PS Regelung ist schon iO, mich stört nur das ich noch ne Prüfung für offene Leistung machen muss, das wär dann immerhin die 3te für Zweiräder.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2014)

Ja das könnte ich dann auch verstehen wenn jemand sagt dass er das 2. Jahr auch noch mit 48 ps fahren möchte weil er keine lust auf die kosten und umtragung in die papiere hat, kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden, aber den anderen die option trotzdem offen lassen


----------



## STSLeon (4. Juni 2014)

Seit doch froh über unsere 48 PS Regelung. Im unseren Nachbarländern dürft ihr mit dem A2 Lappen keine Maschine auf 48 Drosseln, die mehr als 96 PS hat. (35 KW Drossel nicht zulässig bei mehr als 70KW Leistung). Damit wird der Markt echt klein. 

Ich habe mit 25 direkt den großen Schein gemacht. Die erste Saison auf einer CB500 (PC24) mit 58PS und seit letztem Jahr auf meiner CBR. Bin dazwischen aber möglichst alle Maschinen im Bekanntenkreis gefahren. Ich denke, dass man mit 25+ schon mehr auf sich achtet als mit 18. Daher halte ich die Regelung für sinnvoll, meiner Meinung sollte es auch keine ähnliche Regelung bei Autos geben.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Danke dass ihr euch so um mich sorgt, aber würdet ihr mich kennen wüsstet ihr dass ich vernünftig bin und gut fahren kann.
> Die 48 PS Regelung ist einfach nicht optimal, meiner meinung nach kann man das mit der erziehung bei kindern vergleichen.
> Man gibt denen schließlich auch nicht erst 5€ taschengeld pro Monat und erhöht irgendwann schlagartig auf 200€ oder sonst was, wer das versteht dem sollte das einleuchten, wem nicht......da urteile ich jetzt besser nicht drüber!!!!



Hi ExX, bei allem Respekt, sehr erwachsen klingt das nicht. Deine Ansicht mag richtig sein aber das ist nicht der Punkt.
Der Punkt ist die bestehende Gesetzeslage an die wir uns alle halten müssen.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2014)

Es ist ein Beispiel, es ist nach dem gleichen muster aufgebaut.

Dass es einen völlig anderes Kernthema widerspiegelt weis ich, ABER, was ist an meiner aussage nicht erwachsen?
Wenn ich das nicht verstehen sollte dann erklärt es mir bitte und bringt argumente.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Juni 2014)

Gegen Gesetze nützen Argumente, je nach Ebene auf der sie angeführt werden, nichts oder nicht viel. Es ist die Gelassenheit Zwänge (Gesetze) zu akzeptieren, auch wenn sie einem schwachsinnig erscheinen (oder auch wirklich sind).

btw.

An der Maske der KTM, und an den Tüten würd ich noch arbeiten


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2014)

Wäre die Gesetzeslage anders, und trotzdem nicht optimal, (ok in dem falle gäbs kein optimal für die breite masse), müsste ich ja davon ausgehen dass ich bzw. Meine meinung wieder als kindisch dargestellt würde.
Gehen wir mal nen paar Jahre zurück, als es noch nichtmal den Vorschlag zum Stufenführerschein gab, hätte ich dann diesen Vorschlag gemacht mit der 48 PS Regelung wären wieder irgendwelche Leute angekommen mit dem Argument:"Ah ist doch zu viel Leistung für die Neulinge", es wäre wieder als kindisch abgestempelt worden. Jetzt hat der Gesetzgeber das aber geändert und aufeinmal wärs ja dann nichtmehr kindisch, weils ja eben vom Gesetzgeber ist 

Schwachsinnig find ich das ja nicht, ich find ja wirklich gut dass die Führerscheinneulinge erstmal vorsichtig rangehen sollen, aber man sollte sie auch nicht zu lange an der Leine lassen, weil man ja kontinuierlich besser werden soll. 

So jetzt aber genug 

Also großartig rumbasteln wollte ich an der Kati nicht, andere Pötte sind mir zu teuer, die kommen vielleicht nächstes jahr mit nem anderen Mapping und anderem Luftfilter wenn mir die Karre zu wenig Leistung hat
Aber die Front lasse ich glaub ich so wie sie ist, vom Aussehen gefällt es mir von Tag zu Tag besser.
Ich würds mir nur überlegen wenn ich günstig eins von KTM direkt bekommen könnte


----------



## T-Drive (4. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> andere Pötte sind mir zu teuer,



Gibts da nicht ne Anlage mit EINEM Pott, fürn Einzyl.-Dampfhammer ? So ein under-seat Teil ...

http://www.sc-project.com/prodotti/ktm/690/img_high/data/images/ktm_690_sm_high_02_-_ref._ktm01-ch02t.jpg

Zwar kein underseat, aber geil und latürnich schweineteuer

Maske schwarz lackieren nimmt ihr das optisch Volumen.


----------



## the.hai (4. Juni 2014)

gibs denn ausüuffanlagen, die nicht nen vermögen kosten?^^

YAMAHA MT-09 Auspuff AKRAPOVIC 3-1 Komplett Anlage Edelstahl versandfrei

ich bin so froh, dass meine schon dran war^^ knappe 1400€ ( kat muss extra gekauft werden) sind schon echt ne bank^^


----------



## moe (4. Juni 2014)

@hai: 1400 sind echt ne Ansage, aber es gibts ja auch Hersteller, die etwas günstiger sind. So geil finde ich die Akra Anlagen nicht, als dass es nix anderes geben würde.

@Drossel Diskussion: Ich bin noch einer von denen, die zwei Jahre mit 34PS rum"gurken" (ja, das ist bewusst so geschrieben) mussten. Anfangs hatte ich noch ziemlichen Respekt vor meiner Bandit, weil sie sich so ganz anders gefahren ist, als die Fahrschul ER6n. Mitte erster Saison konnte ich schon ganz gut mit ihr um und hatte mich an die Leistung gewöhnt. Ab Mitte zweiter Saison ging mir die Drossel dann nur noch aufn Sack und die letzten acht Wochen gedrosselt in der dritten Saison waren nur noch nervig. Da wars einfach zu wenig. Selbst beim überholen musste immer genau abgeschätzt werden, obs nu reicht, oder nicht. Ich hab den Vogel trotzdem bis zum Ende drin gelassen. Mir passen einige Gesetze hier nicht, aber dafür war mir mein Lappen dann doch zu schade.
Zum Angewöhnen sind 34PS ganz ok, ich persönlich fühl mich mit mehr Leistung aber einfach sicherer. Von daher begrüße ich die 48PS Regelung, wobei die zweite Prüfung nur Geldmacherei ist und keinen großen Nutzen hat.
Ich dachte, ich sitz auf nem anderen Motorrad, als ich meine Drossel ausgebaut hab. Früher konnte ich in allen Lebenslagen den Hahn voll aufreißen, das musste ich mir erst mal abgewöhnen. Nach dem ausbau war erst mal ne kleine Umgewöhnungsphase angesagt.


Ganz anderes Thema: Seit der Ultraschallreinigung läuft der Vergaser von meiner XT immer über. Woran kann das, außer am Nadelventil, noch liegen?


----------



## the.hai (4. Juni 2014)

hat wer von euch erfahrung mit ABM fussrasten?

die sehn cool aus und sind preislich in ordnung.

ABM ALU SPORT FUSSRASTEN incl. Gelenk vorne MT-09 - Artikeldetailansicht - AXO SHOP & CTC BIKE PARTS

aber sie sehen auch irgendwie "glatt" aus, ist das so?


----------



## moe (4. Juni 2014)

ABM sagt mir mal gar nix. Glatt sind die aber nicht. Ich seh da n Rändel drauf.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht ne Anlage mit EINEM Pott, fürn Einzyl.-Dampfhammer ? So ein under-seat Teil ...
> 
> http://www.sc-project.com/prodotti/ktm/690/img_high/data/images/ktm_690_sm_high_02_-_ref._ktm01-ch02t.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Optisch finde ich da die Standart Anlage besser, wenn dann sollte es glaub ich auch wieder ne Doppel Anlage sein, sonst fehlt da irgendwie was dran 
Maske könnte vielleicht lackieren lassen, dürfte ja nicht teuer sein


----------



## T-Drive (5. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich da die Standart Anlage besser, wenn dann sollte es glaub ich auch wieder ne Doppel Anlage sein, sonst fehlt da irgendwie was dran



Echt   findest du 

Mir wäre das zu massig, auch vom Gewicht her. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

@hai

Glatt sind diese Bonbonrollen nicht, nur innen wo sie schlank gedreht sind. Am Aussendurchmesser wo die Treter ruhen, haben sie guten Grip.
Siehst du selbst wenn du das Bild ranzoomst.

Was hältst du von http://www.rizoma.com/universal/peg-for-oem-mounts/pe614-pro/de?MOTO=56264026-50462991-R


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Juni 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Echt   findest du
> Mir wäre das zu massig, auch vom Gewicht her. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


Ich finde es immer wieder unterhaltsam, wenn Leute mit dem Gewicht eines Auspuffs argumentieren.
Zunächst einmal machen 1-2kg gar keinen Unterschied. Des weiteren sind es meistens die Fahrer, bei denen eine Gewichtsreduktion mehr Sinn macht und sich dann auch in der Praxis spüren lässt. 
Nebenbei erreichen Zubehörauspuffs fast nie die Leistungscharakteristik des Originals. Klang und Optik lass ich als Gründe jedoch gelten.


----------



## T-Drive (5. Juni 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Klang und Optik lass ich als Gründe jedoch gelten.


 
 Danke, Meister 

Trotzdem sind zwei doppelt so schwer wie einer.

Das ist aber kein von mir angeführtes Argument. Für Einspritzer gibt es in Verbindung mit dem richtigen Mapping sehr wohl Auspuffanlagen die die Leistungscharakteristik enorm verbessern. Ist ja nicht mehr wie früher, wo man wochenlang Vergaserbedüsung ausprobieren musste bis das Brülleisen seinen Dienst richtig verrichtete.


----------



## the.hai (5. Juni 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> @hai
> 
> Glatt sind diese Bonbonrollen nicht, nur innen wo sie schlank gedreht sind. Am Aussendurchmesser wo die Treter ruhen, haben sie guten Grip.
> Siehst du selbst wenn du das Bild ranzoomst.
> ...



Hab die von abm bestellt, die rizoma kosten ja mit adapter fast das doppelte.

Besonders wichtig is mir eigentlich nur, dass die soziusrasten schwarz werden. Vlt lass ich die vorderen original, mal sehn wie die aussehn und praktisch sind.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Juni 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein von mir angeführtes Argument. Für Einspritzer gibt es in Verbindung mit dem richtigen Mapping sehr wohl Auspuffanlagen die die Leistungscharakteristik enorm verbessern. Ist ja nicht mehr wie früher, wo man wochenlang Vergaserbedüsung ausprobieren musste bis das Brülleisen seinen Dienst richtig verrichtete.


Ich habe mich damit auch eher auf Endtöpfe bezogen.
Komplette Auspuffanlagen, die die Leistungscharakteristik wirklich verbessern, sind extrem teuer. Das wird eigentlich immer vierstellig. =(

Allerdings habe ich wegen indirekter Anregung durch dich doch etwas schönes finden können.
http://www.zardexhaust.com/wp-conte...e-low-conical-kit/street-cono-basso-kit-7.jpg


----------



## worco (5. Juni 2014)

grade bei der KTM machen die Töpfe richtig was aus, weil der Schwerpunkt sehr weit oben ist.


----------



## T-Drive (5. Juni 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Hab die von abm bestellt, die rizoma kosten ja mit adapter fast das doppelte.
> 
> Besonders wichtig is mir eigentlich nur, dass die soziusrasten schwarz werden. Vlt lass ich die vorderen original, mal sehn wie die aussehn und praktisch sind.


 
49 € hab ich gesehen und die passen an die original Aufnahme. Aber egal.


----------



## the.hai (5. Juni 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> 49 € hab ich gesehen und die passen an die original Aufnahme. Aber egal.



Die vorderen vlt, für hinten brauch man noch 30euro adapter.

Sind sie 50% teurer


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juni 2014)

Also klar gibt es bestimmt Pötte die besser aussehen, aber der verlinkte war nicht so toll 
Erstmal lass ich die einfach dran


----------



## PrincePaul (5. Juni 2014)

@Killer: meins ging auf diese Aussage von dir: Wichtig ist jedoch, dass nicht jeder gleich mit offenen Kisten durch die Gegend ballern kann...."

Aber mittlerweile ists mir auch egal, ab Dezember sprich dann nächste Saison kann ich offen fahren und ich finds auch gut so wies momentan ist.


----------



## killer89 (5. Juni 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> @Killer: meins ging auf diese Aussage von dir: Wichtig ist jedoch, dass nicht jeder gleich mit offenen Kisten durch die Gegend ballern kann...."  Aber mittlerweile ists mir auch egal, ab Dezember sprich dann nächste Saison kann ich offen fahren und ich finds auch gut so wies momentan ist.


Und dazu der zweite Teil von mir: "man geht ja in der Regel davon aus, dass man mit 25 reifer ist, als mit 18 und sich nicht gleich ne die Ohren abfährt 

Wie auch immer: die einen halten die Regelungen für mehr oder minder sinnvoll und akzeptieren sie ohne murren, die anderen meckern und meckern und kriegen doch nicht ihren Willen...

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juni 2014)

Cartrend 50241 Motorradhebebühne Tragefähigkeit bis 680 kg: Amazon.de: Motorrad

Soll ich mir das ding zulegen oder nen einfachen hubständer für 30€uronen?

Habt ihr sowas in der Garage?


----------



## killer89 (5. Juni 2014)

Was willst du denn machen?
Ich hab nur den Hauptständer, weil für alles andere keinen Platz

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juni 2014)

Meine Kati hat ja nur nen seitenständer, wenn ich also nen reifen wechseln will muss ich das ding ja irgendwie hochbocken.

Ausserdem steht se dann nen bisschen höher für ölwechsel etc


----------



## worco (6. Juni 2014)

Also für die Enduro/MX Ständer ist deine 690 zu schwer. Wir haben da bei uns in der Werkstatt für die 690er  Schwingenhalter gehabt wo dann sonen Ständer eingeklinkt wird. Geht mit bissl Übung auch gut allein und das Ding steht bombensicher.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2014)

Manche Enduroheber gehen bis 160, aber das ist schon echt grenzwertig.
Meinst du diese Schwingenhalter wie sie bei rennmaschinen benutzt werden?

EDIT: http://www.amazon.de/ConStands-Mont...687&sr=8-1&keywords=motorrad+schwingenständer
sowas?


----------



## STSLeon (6. Juni 2014)

Rennmaschinen haben meistens eine Aufnahme an der Schwinge, ich denke bei deiner ist das nicht vorhanden. 

Du brauchst sowas 
https://www.louis.de/artikel/rothewald-motorradheber/10002630?list=1102439


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2014)

Nicht nur Rennmaschinen haben diese Aufnahme an der Schwinge, bzw. scheint es typabhängig zu sein.
Die ER-6 hat diese Aufnahme auch bei Montage von Bobbins: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und das ist wahrlich keine Renne ^^)
Bei der CBR600f habe ich beispielsweise keine Aufnahme an der Schwinge gesehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ist ja schon um einiges sportlicher als die 6f...


----------



## STSLeon (6. Juni 2014)

Cool, wusste garnet, dass die ER-6 die Aufnahme hat. Da hat Honda am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## the.hai (6. Juni 2014)

gibt es nich einfach halterungen, die man an die achsen montiert?


----------



## T-Drive (6. Juni 2014)

Es gibt Montageständer (Schwingenhalterung) für fast alle Schwingen, extra Prismenbuchsen sind nicht nötig.

https://www.louis.de/artikel/alu-motorradheber/10003310?partner=hurra

Aufnahme austauschbar.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2014)

So ein Teil haben wir für die CBR im Einsatz.
Die Art Montageständer sollte doch an jede Type Moped passen oder irre ich mir da?


----------



## DOcean (6. Juni 2014)

naja bei einem EinSchwingen Modell wirds wohl nix


----------



## T-Drive (6. Juni 2014)

Meine große Monster und die 1198 hatten Einarmschwinge und hohle Steckachsen, da gibts dann diese

Montagestnder / Motorradstnder fr Einarmschwingen 2017N Sturzpads Montagestnder Motorradzubehr in Freiburg Emmendingen Offenburg

@kaki


> Die Art Montageständer sollte doch an jede Type Moped passen oder irre ich mir da?


Bei runden/ovalen Profilen der Schwingenarme ist das nicht gerade prickelnd. Das wussten auch die Japse und haben Prismenbuxen an der Erna eingebaut

@ExX
Wacklige unsichere Angelegenheit. Wie schon gesagt wurde, nimm ein Montageständer. Aber einen in der Breite einstellbaren mit verschiedenen Aufnahmemöglichkeiten.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> naja bei einem EinSchwingen Modell wirds wohl nix


Haha stimmt... völlig verpeilt.
Danke.
Mensch heute lern ich hier auch mal wieder was.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Meine große Monster und die 1198 hatten Einarmschwinge und hohle Steckachsen, da gibts dann diese
> 
> Montagestnder / Motorradstnder fr Einarmschwingen 2017N Sturzpads Montagestnder Motorradzubehr in Freiburg Emmendingen Offenburg
> 
> ...


 
Also meinst du nicht den verlinkten mit dem man das ganze mopped hochhebt?

Hab gerade erfahren dass der reifen morgen schon da ist auch dann umgezogen werden muss, jetzt kann ich mir kanthölzer oder so suchen zum unterlegen


----------



## worco (6. Juni 2014)

@ExX: Genausowas mein ich, und die 690 hat doch hinten an der Schwinge zwei Gewinde wo man die entsprechenden Buchsen zum Hochhebeln reinschrauben kann.


----------



## T-Drive (6. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also meinst du nicht den verlinkten mit dem man das ganze mopped hochhebt?
> 
> Hab gerade erfahren dass der reifen morgen schon da ist auch dann umgezogen werden muss, jetzt kann ich mir kanthölzer oder so suchen zum unterlegen


 
Nein, nicht deinen verlinkten Krankenfahrstuhlheber einen gscheiten MONTAGESTÄNDER. Zur Not auch so einen billigen für 30-40 € https://www.louis.de/artikel/universal-motorradheber/10002861?list=847203
selbst der steht stabil. Kannste bei Tante Luise zB. im vorbeigehn mit nehmen.

Ich hab das Vorgängermodell von diesem, mit Pedant für vorne. Schon sehr lange, optimal die Teile.
Hinterradheber Sport mit Universal-Aufnahmen - Telefix Products

Den Einarmigen Bandit von Kern, hab ich mit der letzten Duc verkauft, werd wohl keinen mehr brauchen


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juni 2014)

Ich muss auf jeden fall auch das vorderrad damit anheben können, vorne kann ich leider keine buchsen einschrauben.


----------



## STSLeon (6. Juni 2014)

Heber gibt es auch für vorne. Außerdem kannst du die Gabel auch auf nem Bierkasten abstellen


----------



## worco (7. Juni 2014)

Für vorne kann man dann unten am Lenkkopf anheben. Hatten wir wie gesagt in der KTM-Werkstatt so und hat einwandfrei funktioniert(Ich glaub jedenfalls dass das auch bei der SM ging)


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juni 2014)

Und wie soll ich die dort anheben?

Wenn ich den reifen ausbauen will muss die karre auf jeden fall angehoben sein, bis das rad raus ist und die gabel auf die Kiste kann


----------



## STSLeon (8. Juni 2014)

Ständer mit Lenkkopfaufnahme unter das Motorrad und dann ist das Vorderrad in der Luft. Die Lenkkopfaufnahmen kannst du auf den normalen Schwingenständer montieren.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juni 2014)

Also bräuchte ich dann nur einen Schwingenständer?

wo gibts das ding?


----------



## Festplatte (8. Juni 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ständer mit Lenkkopfaufnahme unter das Motorrad und dann ist das Vorderrad in der Luft.



Wir haben das bei mir mit 'nem Spanngurt und einem Balken am Carport gemacht.  Immerhin hat es gehalten.


----------



## hendrosch (8. Juni 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Wir haben das bei mir mit 'nem Spanngurt und einem Balken am Carport gemacht.  Immerhin hat es gehalten.


Ist auch das einfachste. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juni 2014)

Ich hab meine karre mit nem wagenheber hochgepumt und mit gurten an nem balken gegen das seitliche wegkippen gesichert, aber mit dem spanngurt sollte ich vllt auch mal versuchen in kombination mit dem Heber an der Schwinge


----------



## STSLeon (8. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also bräuchte ich dann nur einen Schwingenständer?
> 
> wo gibts das ding?



Tante Louise hat so viele, dass sie die sogar verkaufen müssen


----------



## T-Drive (8. Juni 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Tante Louise hat so viele, dass sie die sogar verkaufen müssen



Ich glaub die sind in DE nicht mehr zu kriegen, weil niemand weiß was das ist und was man damit anfängt


----------



## >ExX< (9. Juni 2014)

Wer ist bei der Hitze unterwegs?

Ich fahre vielleicht heute Abend, nach 8 Uhr oder so


----------



## killer89 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich bin Samstag nach 5 gefahren, aber selbst bei 180 war nix mit Kühlung und heute um 11, aber auch da, gleiches Spiel: schon fast zu warm... und dem Moped haben auch n paar PS gefehlt - 180 war nich drin... 175 war max

MfG


----------



## moe (9. Juni 2014)

Die einzige Strecke, die ich bei dem Wetter fahr, ist zum See und zurück.


----------



## STSLeon (9. Juni 2014)

Ich war gestern von 8-12 unterwegs. Morgens war alles ok.


----------



## the.hai (9. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wer ist bei der Hitze unterwegs?
> 
> Ich fahre vielleicht heute Abend, nach 8 Uhr oder so


 
ich musste gestern notgedrungen fahren 

11-14:30 Rostock-berlin mit einem tankstop... also bei 34°C auf der autobahn war es kein spass mehr^^. ich hatte mich dann richtig gefreut, als in berlin die autobahntunnel kamen.


----------



## computertod (9. Juni 2014)

ich hab heute von halb 10 bis halb 3 knapp 280km abgerissen, von der Hitze her hätt ichs mir schlimmer vorgestellt


----------



## Murdoch (9. Juni 2014)

Wir waren von 11-20 uhr die Autobahnen pflügen. 

In voller ledermontur versteht sich....  Muss man natürlich viel trinken. [emoji6]


----------



## >ExX< (9. Juni 2014)

Mir ist das zu warm, ich denke ich werde morgen früh mal losziehen 

Wollte eigendlich heute abend noch fahren aber da war ich erst  um 20 vor 9 vom see gekommen


----------



## the.hai (11. Juni 2014)

Grad wieder ne knappe stunde durch berlin...ekelhaft  aber bahn wäre kaum besser 

Und seit gestern nen neuen top sellerie sattel am start.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Juni 2014)

Ist es in Berlin auch so am pissen?

Ich wollte eigentlich um 10 uhr los nach Hagen zum KTM Händler, aber das Wetter spielt abslut nicht mit.
Laut Prognose solls um 10 Uhr besser werden, genau dann wenn ich los will, aber das glaube ich noch nciht wirklich...


----------



## the.hai (11. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ist es in Berlin auch so am pissen?
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich um 10 uhr los nach Hagen zum KTM Händler, aber das Wetter spielt abslut nicht mit.
> Laut Prognose solls um 10 Uhr besser werden, genau dann wenn ich los will, aber das glaube ich noch nciht wirklich...



Im gegenteil...die sonne knallt bei 25℃ und dann noch innenstadt mit stop&go.

Mal sehn wann bei uns das schlechte wetter kommt.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Juni 2014)

Oh, ok 

Ich glaubs nicht, die wolkendecke lockert sich echt, gibt schon 2 helle flecken am himmel


----------



## ich558 (11. Juni 2014)

Heute mal die R1200R meines Onkel ausgeliehen- optisch nicht mein Geschmack aber der Motor ist göttlich! Dauergrinsen beim Gas geben und der Sound ist cool


----------



## T-Drive (12. Juni 2014)

Ist doch nicht schlecht das Kälble  Ein Freund von mir fährt die auch.

BMW Motorrad Deutschland

 Die *R nine T* schon gesehn ? die gefällt sogar mir


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

@ ich558

Mein Vater fährt auch eine R1200R. Wenn es in den Alpen bergauf geht und sie ihren Drehmoment ausspielt, kommt man kaum mehr hinterher. ^^
Den Sound finde ich im Vergleich zu meiner Streety zu dumpf und zurückhaltend.


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2014)

Bin mit nem Kumpel und seiner 600 RR gefahren der hatte kam mir kaum hinterher 

Sound ist im Stand und niedriger Drehzahl sehr leise aber wenn sich die Klappen öffnen und unter Last brüllt er


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Außer er fährt nur noch im 2. Gang. ^^

Ich weiß nur, dass mein Vater immer sagt, man muss gar nicht in den Rückspiegel schauen, um sich zu vergewissern, dass ich noch da bin. Man hört mich immer. (Street Triple R mit Standardauspuff)
Wenn man etwas anderes gewohnt ist, dann klingt die R1200R halt recht brav.


----------



## >ExX< (12. Juni 2014)

Heute erstmal ordentlich gefahren, hat richtig gebockt.

220km mit einer Tankfüllung


----------



## the.hai (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mich gestern erstmal an das thema fahrwerk gemacht. Insgesamt bischen härter jetzt, aber fährt sich besser


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Juni 2014)

Wie pflegt ihr denn Chromteile?


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Juni 2014)

Mit Nevr Dull.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Juni 2014)

Verkrazt das nicht das ganze Chrom?


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Juni 2014)

Nevr Dull ist doch nur eine spezielle Flüssigkeit die in Watte aufgenommen ist und dann aufs Chrom aufgetragen wird.
Da ist nichts drin, was verkratzt.
Es poliert chemisch und nicht physisch, deswegen enthält es auch keine Schleifpartikel.
Mit S100 Hochglanzpolitur vom Louis versuche ich gerade, einen Edelstahlkrümmer und einen verchromten Krümmer zu polieren.
Das ist dann für die schleifende Anwendung.
Weit bin ich aber noch nicht gekommen, habe gerade keine Zeit.
Vom Louis Mitarbeiter wurde mir das als Universalpolierpaste empfohlen.


----------



## Klutten (14. Juni 2014)

Nichts ist so effektiv wie Autosol.  ...glaubt mir, ich habe alles am Markt getestet, als ich vor vielen Jahren Felgen poliert habe.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Juni 2014)

Klutten, unser kleiner Felgenputzer


----------



## Klutten (14. Juni 2014)

Ich habe unzählige Sätze Felgen poliert, bevor solche Techniken wie Hochglanzverdichten usw. auf den Markt kamen.


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Juni 2014)

Autosol hatte ich zuerst in der Hand, als ich zum Louis Heini gegangen bin.
Aber ich hatte schon so eine leise Ahnung, dass Louis eher S100 als was anderes empfiehlt.
Nächstes Mal dann Autosol, ist auch viel billiger.


----------



## Klutten (14. Juni 2014)

Unter normalen Bedingungen hält so eine Tube ein Leben lang. Ich hab damals gleich einen Karton gekauft.


----------



## the.hai (16. Juni 2014)

So, abm rasten sind jetzt dranne. Schöne teile 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (16. Juni 2014)

Oh ja ich gehe demnächst auch erstmal auf kleinkram kauf tour 
Auftritte, eloxierte Teile etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die andere Seite such ich sowas auch noch, aber zur not gibts nur den eloxierten Auftritt und den Hebel lass ich pulvern, mal schaun 
Schwarz matter Krümmer + VSD würde sich an der Duke auch ziemlich gut machen 

Dafür gibt es extra hitzebeständige Keramikbeschichtungen in allen möglichen Farben.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Juni 2014)

So nach 400 km von uns in eineinhalb Monaten und 1090 vom Vorbesitzer ist die Virago Krankheit eingetreten: Der Ansaugstutzen ist Schrott. Und wir warn am Sonntag noch tanken -_-


----------



## moe (16. Juni 2014)

Ja und? Neuen kaufen und einbauen! 

Ich hab heute erst mal Vatterns TR1 für die kommende Tour fit gemacht. Ventile eingestellt, LLK nachgestellt, das Rad vorne richtig eingesetzt, weil eine Bremsscheibe am Sattel geschliffen hat, Kette nachgespannt und mal Luft aufgepumpt. Ist ne schöne Maschine, wäre mir allerdings zu klapprig und zu groß für die Leistung.


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juni 2014)

Aber einer der ersten großvolumigen japse V2


----------



## moe (17. Juni 2014)

Und geilen Sound hat se. 
Lässt sich sogar mit den Serienpötten gut anhören.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (17. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## the.hai (17. Juni 2014)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug


 
hast beim fotomachen noch vor begeisterung gezittert?


----------



## PrincePaul (17. Juni 2014)

Apropos Sound... bekommt man nen anderen oder evtl. sogar lauteren Klang, wenn die Drossel entfernt wird?


----------



## Toast mit Mett (17. Juni 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> hast beim fotomachen noch vor begeisterung gezittert?


 
 Na klar


----------



## moe (17. Juni 2014)

Meistens schon, da bei allen Drosseln Gasdurchsatz und Spritmenge begrenzt werden. Mehr Zuluft bzw. mehr verbrannte Mischung ergeben eine höhere Abgasmenge.

Mein Hurric SS ist nach Ausbau der Drossel (noch) n bisschen lauter geworden, hat aber nen viel besseren Sound. Jetzt klingt er voller und tiefer, und schreit nicht mehr so bei hohen Drehzahlen.


----------



## PrincePaul (17. Juni 2014)

Gut denn besteht ja noch hoffnung xD


----------



## T-Drive (18. Juni 2014)

Fahrwerk und Beschleunigung = ergibt die Kurvenpace, das was Spaß macht. 

Sound und das andere Zubehörgehampel ist doch nur Show und bringt im Endeffekt nichts, ausser Kosten.


----------



## DOcean (18. Juni 2014)

Kennt einer gute Quelle für Touren im Sauerland (Rhein-Weser-Turm Gegend wäre Startpunkt) möglichst mit gpx-Tracks oder sonstwas beim Router hilft...?


----------



## the.hai (18. Juni 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Sound und das andere Zubehörgehampel ist doch nur Show und bringt im Endeffekt nichts, ausser Kosten.


 
also wenn ich mit meiner akra an die ampel ranrolle und vom 3. in den 1. schalte das fetzt schon^^ dann fängt sie nämlich an zu knallen^^ und die optik ist auch über jeden zweifel erhaben

vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber gut, da ist jeder anders. natürlich wäre ich mit ner stino mt09 genauso schnell wie mit meiner, die nun schon 2000€ zubehör dran hat, aber bastelwahn gepaart mit individualismus ist einfach das hobby.


p.s. yamaha bringt mit der street tracker mt09 ne neue variante, wirbt dicke mit einer neuen AKRA anlage, welche nichtmal zum lieferumfang gehört^^ aber ich find die optik echt nett (der sozius wird das mit brandblasen anders sehen)

was sagt ihr dazu?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juni 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> Kennt einer gute Quelle für Touren im Sauerland (Rhein-Weser-Turm Gegend wäre Startpunkt) möglichst mit gpx-Tracks oder sonstwas beim Router hilft...?


 
Ob es gpx tracks gibt weis ich nicht, aber da ich ausm Sauerland komme kenne ich mich da ganz gut aus.

Die Strecke zum Rhein Weser Turm ist schonmal sehr gut, ABER, ich bin die Strecke gestern noch gefahren und in wirklich jeder Kurve lag jede Menge Split rum, da musst du höllisch aufpassen.
Ich bin da wirklich mir 20km/h durch die Kurven durch.
Es sind zwar Schilder vorhanden die davor warnen, aber das ist schon heftig.
Vor allem liegt der Split nur in den Kurven, die Geraden sind frei.

Weitere Gute Strecken: 
Albrechtsplatz (Oberkirchen Richtung Winterberg):  seit ein paar Wochen auf 70/80 km/h begrenzt
Westfeld Richtung Winterberg: schön kurvig, ohne Split, 100km/h Begrenzung ,kaum bis keine Blitzergefahr.
Glösingen nach Hirschberg: schön kurvig, für Motorradfahrer teilweise auf 50km/h begrenzt, teilweise etwas holprig
Rönkhausen nach Allendorf: sehr guter Asphalt, aber Hauptstrasse daher viel LKW Verkehr
 Eiringhausen nach Allendorf: mäßiger Asphalt, schön kurvig, Nebenstrecke, relativ wenig Verkehr.
Eschenbach nach Hilchenbach: oft Überholverbot, Hauptsstraße, viel Verkehr, sehr guter Asphalt
Fretter nach Oedingen: schmale Straße, sehr guter Asphalt, teilweise 60 km/h für alle
Sundern nach Arnsberg (Arnsberger Wald): Samstag/Sonntag sowie Feiertage gesperrt für Motorräder, Spurrinnen
Hellefeld nach Arnsberg (Hellefelder Höhe): 50km/h Begrenzung, sehr guter Asphalt,  häufige mobile Radarkontrollen
Bestwig nach Rüthen (alte Rennstrecke): soweit ich weis 100km/h, guter Asphalt, teilweise viel Verkehr
Obersorpe nach Siedlinghausen: 100km/h, sehr schlecher Asphalt, aber gute Kurven
Da bin ich relativ viel unterwegs 

Hier noch nen paar wo ich schon mal hergekommen bin oder wo ich noch her will:

Eiringhausen nach Affeln
Littfeld nach Welschen Ennest
Rahrbach nach Neuenkleusheim

Joa, gibt bestimmt noch mehr, aber das sind schonmal welche


----------



## T-Drive (18. Juni 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> also wenn ich mit meiner akra an die ampel ranrolle und vom 3. in den 1. schalte das fetzt schon^^ dann fängt sie nämlich an zu knallen^^ und die optik ist auch über jeden zweifel erhaben
> 
> aber bastelwahn gepaart mit individualismus ist einfach das hobby.



Das meine ich mit Show. Ich gönne es dir, aber mir persönlich bringt das nix.
Wenn du so auf Individualismus Wert legst, ist japanische Massenware eigentlich nicht das richtige

Im Kurvenscheitel (oder kurz davor)das Loch aufreissen, das macht mir Spass und das ist mein Hobby. 

Vlt. fahr ich halt schon zu lange als dass mir rumgebastel noch Spass macht ... evtl. in ein paar Jahren, wenn ich mir ne Harley zuleg, wer weiss


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Juni 2014)

Nix ist das Problem aber wir müssen Benzin ablassen, und dann geht das Gepoppel an weil der Vergaser so zwischen Luftansaugstutzen und dem anderen Ansaugstutzen drinhängt.
Und alles nur weil sie die Luft unbedingt durch den Rahmen leiten müssen


----------



## computertod (18. Juni 2014)

@Pommesbunker
ist bei meiner Dicken nicht viel anders, da hängt der Vergaser auch zwischen Luftfilter und den Gummis am Ansaugstutzen, muss man immer mit sanfter Gewalt rausziehen und danach auch wieder rein stecken

@T:
meine Dicke hat mir gerade ans bein gepisst, Kühlwasserschlauch geplatzt und alles schön über meinen Fuß verteilt...
dafür hab ich seit heute morgen 99k km aufm Tacho stehen


----------



## Driftking007 (19. Juni 2014)

Foto wenn 99.999km drauf stehen  

Seit vorgestern gibt's von KTM eine Challenge. Bestehend aus 10 kleinen, bei denen man Fotos und Videos posten muss.
Hauptgewinn ist die RC390, 2. Platz die RC125 und 3. Platz die RC125 für ein Jahr.
Voraussetzung ist ein Facebook Account

Ich hab spontan mit gemacht. Will die RC390 sowieso gerne haben. 
Wer mich gerne unterstützen möchte: Klick Mich!
Ich brauch neues Spielzeug. Hilf dem armen Studenten! 

Mal sehen was als nächstes an Challenges kommt. Lego natürlich immer dabei!


----------



## DOcean (19. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Tipps...

Ich wandere am Tag 1 (ja zu Fuss !!!) mit Kollegen von Kühude zum Rhein-Weser-Turm (Rothaarsteig) am Turm steht dann schon die Maschine damit ich Tag2 von da losfahren kann, die anderen wandern weiter...

Am Ende vom Tag 2 muss ich dann in Lützel ankommen, die anderen kommen dann dann auch an und am Tag 3 gehts nochmal rund ich auf Motorrad die zu Fuss...


----------



## T-Drive (19. Juni 2014)

Die Seite lädt nicht, da dreht sich nur der Balken  ach so .. FB-Acc hab ich sowieso net


----------



## Driftking007 (19. Juni 2014)

geht evtl mit dem Smartphone nicht :/ hab ich gestern schon festgestellt. 
Würde mich freuen wenn wer mit einem Facebook Account votet. Dann aber auch gerne bei allen Bildern von mir


----------



## T-Drive (19. Juni 2014)

Nö, ich bin mit W7 - FF unterwegs  und die Adresszeile ist nicht korrekt. Prüf mal deinen link.


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Juni 2014)

Bei mir geht der, erst kommt dieser Ladekreis und anschließend das Bild.
Dabei war ich noch nichtma bei FB angemeldet...


----------



## T-Drive (19. Juni 2014)

OK, bei mir definitiv nicht, dann liegts bei mir halt am fehlenden FB Acc  

Die kennen dich, auch wenn du nicht angemeldet bist


----------



## Driftking007 (19. Juni 2014)

Neuer Link vielleicht geht der


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Juni 2014)

Hah, gestern was in der Zeitun: Hamse nen Dip. Ingenieur mit ner Radarpistole auf seiner Honda mit 146 statt 80 kmh, nach Toleranzabzug rausgezogen( 440€, 2 Monate Fahrverbot), er hat Revision eingelegt mit 12 punktigem Fragebogen mit Wellen des Lichts, Bewegliche Teile die Messfehler verursachen können pipapo, als man dann bei der Radarpistolenfirma angefragt hat kam: "Dazu können wir keine Auskunft geben", zack Freispruch weil man nen Messefehler nie ganz ausschließen kann 

Da hamse sich mit dem falschen angelegt 



Heute hamwer 4 Trikes beim Pausemachen gesehen, teilweise mit Radio und Navi 
Die Hupen auch, richtiger Dukes Style, einer hat sogar genau wie exx die Auspuffrohrer von nem Truck geklaut


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juni 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hah, gestern was in der Zeitun: Hamse nen Dip. Ingenieur mit ner Radarpistole auf seiner Honda mit 146 statt 80 kmh, nach Toleranzabzug rausgezogen( 440€, 2 Monate Fahrverbot), er hat Revision eingelegt mit 12 punktigem Fragebogen mit Wellen des Lichts, Bewegliche Teile die Messfehler verursachen können pipapo, als man dann bei der Radarpistolenfirma angefragt hat kam: "Dazu können wir keine Auskunft geben", zack Freispruch weil man nen Messefehler nie ganz ausschließen kann
> Da hamse sich mit dem falschen angelegt


Gab es ja auch bei Oliver Kahn. Es seien vorauseilende Lichtreflexe gewesen.
Pech für alle, die sich keinen guten Anwalt oder einen Privatgutachter leisten können.

Hier der genaue Artikel:
Kahn mit Tempo 163 in 80er-Zone geblitzt: Freispruch! | Bayern


----------



## DOcean (19. Juni 2014)

bei mir gehts nur wenn ich Ghostery ausmache dann kommt ein Bildchen...


----------



## the.hai (19. Juni 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Wenn du so auf Individualismus Wert legst, ist japanische Massenware eigentlich nicht das richtige


 
Ich bin Student^^

Ok, ich hab jetzt für 10 000€ was individuelles, was kein anderer hat und mir "reichts" 


Später kommt dann was richtiges, man muss sich einfach langsam steigern. (S50 2Jahre, CBF600S 2Jahre, nochmal CBF600S 3Jahre, MT-09 aktuell). Im Alter seh ich mich schon auf ner Triumph Rocket III oder Harley Night Rod sitzen


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo meine Freunde der Kurven 

Eben war nen Interessent wegen meiner Honda da, morgen will er sie abholen

Bei 2600€ sind wir uns einig geworden, von daher hats ganz gut geklappt


----------



## the.hai (28. Juni 2014)

klingt nach nem guten deqal, was hatteste bezahlt "damals"?

meine hat jetzt rizoma sports line griffe und nen bodystyle bugspoiler verpasst gekriegt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juni 2014)

Er wills wohl doch erst nächste woche abholen....

Damals hab ich 2950€ bezahlt, von daher eigentlich nicht viel verlust gemacht


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Juni 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Er wills wohl doch erst nächste woche abholen....
> 
> Damals hab ich 2950€ bezahlt, von daher eigentlich nicht viel verlust gemacht



So ähnlich wars mit unserem Quad Bj. 2009:
2012 für 1300€ gekauft, jetzt, zwei Jahre später mit 2000 Kilometer mehr aufm Tacho für 1200€ wieder verkauft 

Super deal, keine großen Reparaturkosten in der Zeit, nur Tüv ohne Beanstandungen


----------



## the.hai (28. Juni 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> So ähnlich wars mit unserem Quad Bj. 2009:
> 2012 für 1300€ gekauft, jetzt, zwei Jahre später mit 2000 Kilometer mehr aufm Tacho für 1200€ wieder verkauft
> 
> Super deal, keine großen Reparaturkosten in der Zeit, nur Tüv ohne Beanstandungen


 
ja umso älter das fahrzeug umso wertstabiler wirds^^


----------



## Metalic (29. Juni 2014)

Nächste weiche darf ich die kleine und die große Panigale Probe fahren 
Haben hier um die Ecke einen Duc Händler mit sehr gutem Ruf in ganz Deutschland. Mal schauen, 2 Zylinder hätte ich wieder Bock drauf.


----------



## Murdoch (29. Juni 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Nächste weiche darf ich die kleine und die große Panigale Probe fahren
> Haben hier um die Ecke einen Duc Händler mit sehr gutem Ruf in ganz Deutschland. Mal schauen, 2 Zylinder hätte ich wieder Bock drauf.


Geil! 
Die panigale ist einfach heiß heiß heiß!


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. Juni 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> ja umso älter das fahrzeug umso wertstabiler wirds^^



Das war nur so ein Chinesen-Quad 

War allerdings gut vom Vorbesitzer frisiert, Rennluftfilter ohne Straßenzulassung, andere Einspritzdüse, anderes Ritzel.

Aber davon ham wir natürlich nichts gewusst 

Den Prüfer hats auch mal fast über den Lenker gelassen als er die Bremsen testen wollte 

Wenn man voll reintritt während man auch z.B. Schotter fährt blockieren die echt schnell.

Das Fahrgefühl war aber Schrott, aber 70 hat der Karren so vibriert, wir mussten alle zwei Wochen die Schrauben an den Fußrasten nachziehen.

Und damit ist der Käufer 100 km bis nach Stuttgart gefahren 

Mein Traum ist ja immer noch die Sport 1000


----------



## worco (29. Juni 2014)

Mein Nachbar hatte die Paningale und hat se nach wenigen monaten verkauft, hat nur Ärger gemacht. Der ist Ende 50, fährt seit 18 Motorrad und hat gesagt er hatte noch nie soviel Probleme wie mit dem Bock. Da war von angekokelten Verkleidungsteilen über nicht Anspringen, bis hin zu während der Fahrt ausgehen alles dabei. 
Aber optisch ein geniales Gerät!


----------



## Murdoch (30. Juni 2014)

Ist doch mittlerweile audi Technik


----------



## ich558 (30. Juni 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hatte die Paningale und hat se nach wenigen monaten verkauft, hat nur Ärger gemacht. Der ist Ende 50, fährt seit 18 Motorrad und hat gesagt er hatte noch nie soviel Probleme wie mit dem Bock. Da war von angekokelten Verkleidungsteilen über nicht Anspringen, bis hin zu während der Fahrt ausgehen alles dabei. Aber optisch ein geniales Gerät!



Kann sich einfach Pech sein und er hat ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Bei sovielen Stückzahlen sind immer mal wieder welche dabei wo sich Fehler versteckt haben. 

BTW:
Am Wocheends zum erstenmal eine 1200 GS gefahren. Geiler Motorrad und geiler Sound


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2014)

Habe auch schon oft von Montagsmodellen gelesen. Aber wie hier schon erwähnt, bei den Stückzahlen ist bei jedem Hersteller mal ein faules Ei dabei. 
Ich schau mir die zwei mal an.


----------



## Exception (30. Juni 2014)

Ein Kollege von mir hat auch die Paningale, er beklagt sich daß er jeden Monat 300.- in den Unterhalt stecken muss.


----------



## Murdoch (30. Juni 2014)

Und wofür? 
Benzin? Gummi? 

Hört sich erstmal nicht so besonders an. Schaffe ich mit meiner gixxer auch wenn ich will.


----------



## MasterBade (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

Schaue mir heute mal eine gebrauchte Z800 an (07/2013) 6000 km runter. Hinterreifen ist neu und 6000er Inspektion wurde gemacht.

Könnt ihr mir paar Tipps geben worauf ich achten sollte?


----------



## Murdoch (30. Juni 2014)

MasterBade schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Schaue mir heute mal eine gebrauchte Z800 an (07/2013) 6000 km runter. Hinterreifen ist neu und 6000er Inspektion wurde gemacht.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir paar Tipps geben worauf ich achten sollte?


Ja, das das teil in Ordnung ist.


----------



## MasterBade (30. Juni 2014)

Okay, schon mal ein guter Tipp [emoji16]


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2014)

Ist ja so gut wie neu der Hobel. Schau das sie im Ganzen einen guten Eindruck macht und quatsch mit dem Besitzer. Hat er sie immer warm gefahren, ist er die ersten 1000 km noch sachte gefahren? So etwas halt. Ansonsten sollte bei der laufleistung nicht viel dran sein. Hatte sie einen Um- oder Unfall? Verkleidung noch top? 

Habe es schon oft erlebt, dass auch recht neue Mopeds eine neue Lackierung bekommen haben. Das macht normal kein Mensch außer sie ist mal umgekippt oder hatte einen Rutscher


----------



## Murdoch (30. Juni 2014)

Also meiner Meinung nach macht es wenig Sinn Sachen zu fragen die man nicht nachprüfen kann.


----------



## MasterBade (30. Juni 2014)

Kommt direkt vom Händler. Mal sehen was der mir erzählen kann. Befürchte aber das die natürlich erzählen können was sie wollen. Aber solange die nen guten Eindruck macht, mal schauen.


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2014)

Bei den meisten Maschinen kannst du auslesen ob sie auf der Seite gelegen haben. Und ich habe schon so viel Schmuh erlebt bei Händlern...

Edit :aber lass dich da nicht kirre machen. Wenn der Händler und die Maschine einen guten Eindruck macht und der Preis stimmt, kannst nicht viel falsch machen [emoji6]


----------



## Murdoch (30. Juni 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Maschinen kannst du auslesen ob sie auf der Seite gelegen haben. Und ich habe schon so viel Schmuh erlebt bei Händlern...
> 
> Edit :aber lass dich da nicht kirre machen. Wenn der Händler und die Maschine einen guten Eindruck macht und der Preis stimmt, kannst nicht viel falsch machen [emoji6]


Du kannst aber nicht auslesen ob die immer schön warm gefahren wurde. [emoji3]


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2014)

Das nicht, aber wenn ich beim quatschen schon ein ungutes Gefühl habe weil der Besitzer mir komisch kommt, dann lass ich es lieber. Aber wie schon gesagt, bei einem Moped von 2013 mit 6k Laufleistung kann man nicht so viel falsch machen.


----------



## T-Drive (30. Juni 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hatte die Paningale und hat se nach wenigen monaten verkauft, hat nur Ärger gemacht. Der ist Ende 50, fährt seit 18 Motorrad und hat gesagt er hatte noch nie soviel Probleme wie mit dem Bock. Da war von angekokelten Verkleidungsteilen über nicht Anspringen, bis hin zu während der Fahrt ausgehen alles dabei.
> Aber optisch ein geniales Gerät!



In der Tat. Sowas hab ich auch mal mitgemacht. (keine Panigale) Bei der Vorletzten von insg. 5 Ducs, also 20%

Alles nur Elektronik gewesen bei mir. Das Problem war die Werkstatt, die aus Geiz oder Faulheit alle in Frage kommenden Bauteile
nicht gleich beim ersten Ausfall getauscht hatten, die Deppen. Nach und nach, jedesmal mit ADAC Eingeliefert. Gekostet hats ja nichts, Garantie, aber das Theater jedesmal


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Juni 2014)

Mir ist nur einmal der Motor während der Fahrt abgeschmiert. Sowas ist alles andere als spaßig. Vor allem, wenn man grad abgelegene, schmale Waldstücke fährt und es weder Seitenstreifen noch sonstige Abstellmöglichkeiten gibt.
Wegen eines Defekts hatte sich der Akku entladen... Auf den ADAC musste ich 6 Stunden warten. Zum Glück kam die Polizei wesentlch früher. 

Dachte, bei den Ducatis war das mit dem launischen Anspringen nur ein früheres Problem, und wenn sie läuft, dann läuft sie. ^^


----------



## T-Drive (30. Juni 2014)

Ist ja auch so. Die andern 4 hatten keinerlei Probleme bis 15k km, danach wurden sie ersetzt. Eine davon seh ich als noch, fährt die Assistentin von meinem Zahnarzt, ist Bj.01 (die Monster) 
Bei der Elektronik gibts halt auch Montagsteile, dann noch Serienstreuung bei diesen Chinaböllern. Manche Teile waren Fiamm und Bosch, aber das Hauptstromrelais(Schweineteuer) sicher nicht, und das war der Übeltäter. Haben die Schnarcher aber erst gemerkt nachdem sie 3 andere Bauteile getauscht hatten.


----------



## Murdoch (30. Juni 2014)

Sowas gibt's überall. 
Bei Suzuki zb der beliebte Lima Schalter.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Juni 2014)

Hmm jetzt muss ich mir langsam überlegen ob ich den A1 dieses Jahr noch riskier, schon jemand mit Prüfung im November Erfahrung?


----------



## AeroX (30. Juni 2014)

Ja aber es war Schweine kalt und unangenehm  solltest dich also ran halten


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Juni 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hmm jetzt muss ich mir langsam überlegen ob ich den A1 dieses Jahr noch riskier, schon jemand mit Prüfung im November Erfahrung?


Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren hatte wir bis Ende November um die 20° und es war trocken.
Da mein Motorrad nur bis Ende Oktober zugelassen ist, weiß ich das ganz genau. Dann musste das Fahrrad herhalten. ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Juni 2014)

Bei mir ist halt das Problem, ich hab am 21. Dezember Geburtstag, von der Theorie ist da kein Problem, den letzten hab ich auch mit 0 Fehlern bestanden, mir gehts ja um die Praktische Prüfung, ich will die nicht so knapp vor der Abschlussprüfung ham...


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn ich generell nicht viel von Fahrschullehrern halte, wird es bestimt auch ein paar ehrliche geben, die zu ihrem Wort stehen und auf individiuelle Absprachen eingehen. (Damit meine ich z.B. min. 2 x 90 Minuten an Fahrstunden die Woche) Die Theorie wird ja wahrscheinlich nur 6-8 Wochen dauern.
Einfach mal ein paar Fahrschulen abklappern und fragen, ob es möglich ist. Von 2-3 Monaten für den kompletten Führerschein bis Ende offen ist ja alles drin... :/

Meine Fahrschule hatte 2 Niederlassungen, sodass man in 4 Wochen mit der Theorie durch war, sofern man jeden Unterrichtstermin (4 pro Woche) besuchte.


----------



## Offset (30. Juni 2014)

Wie lange habt ihr eigentlich für den Führerschein komplett gebraucht? Würde mich gerade beim A1 interessieren, für eine grobe Orientierung wann ich anfangen sollte.


----------



## JaniZz (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hab für klasse A  drei Wochen gebraucht glaub ich.
Ging Ruck zuck


----------



## >ExX< (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hab 3 Monate gebraucht, weil man erst Theorie bestanden haben musste bevor man praktisch ran darf.
Und ich halt auch arbeiten musste und somit quasi nur jede 2. Woche konnte


----------



## hendrosch (30. Juni 2014)

Aber nur aufstieg oder?
Denn sonst wären es ja alleine schon 10-16 Theoriestunden je nach dem ob du shon einen Führerschein hast. 

Ich habe für A1 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht im Mai angefangen, im Juli dann Theorie und im August Praxis Prüfung. 
Ich hab mich da aber nicht beeilt sondern alles nacheinander gemacht. 
Aber die Theoriestunden dauern wenns der erste Führerschein ist schon ihre Zeit. (Bei normalerweise 2 Terminen die Woche also ca 7 Wochen wenn man immer hingeht)
Lernen geht dann je nach dem wie begabt man bei sowas ist schnell (bzw. man kann ja schon anfangen wenn man noch in den Unterricht geht)
Fahren ging bei mir ziemlich schnell weils in den Ferien war aber man sollte da schon mit über einem Monat rechnen. 
(sind ja 12 Pflichtstunden+ ein paar Übungsfahrten, das handelt ja jeder etwas anders, bei mir warens 6, darunter kommt bei dem Fahrlehrer aber eigentlich niemand weg. )


----------



## >ExX< (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte vorher nur den Autolappen, Motorrad musste ich komplett neu machen


----------



## hendrosch (30. Juni 2014)

Ich meinte JaniZz, weil 3 Wochen sind ja selbst für den Aufstieg schnell da brauch bei uns die Kreisverwaltung länger.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Juni 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich generell nicht viel von Fahrschullehrern halte, wird es bestimt auch ein paar ehrliche geben, die zu ihrem Wort stehen und auf individiuelle Absprachen eingehen. (Damit meine ich z.B. min. 2 x 90 Minuten an Fahrstunden die Woche) Die Theorie wird ja wahrscheinlich nur 6-8 Wochen dauern.
> Einfach mal ein paar Fahrschulen abklappern und fragen, ob es möglich ist. Von 2-3 Monaten für den kompletten Führerschein bis Ende offen ist ja alles drin... :/
> 
> Meine Fahrschule hatte 2 Niederlassungen, sodass man in 4 Wochen mit der Theorie durch war, sofern man jeden Unterrichtstermin (4 pro Woche) besuchte.


 
Ich brauch ja eh nur noch 6 Theorie stunden + dann halt die 4 speziellen bei denen kann man durch 3 Niederlassungen auch maximal 4 mal die Wochen, ich geh aber immer nur 2 mal. 
Die anderen speziellen sind immer am Freitag.


Wie meinste das mit Absprachen? Bezüglich Frühjahr oder Herbst noch?


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Juni 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wie meinste das mit Absprachen? Bezüglich Frühjahr oder Herbst noch?


Naja, einen Termin fürs "Fertig-sein" wird man nicht abmachen können.
Ich bezog das auf die Zahl der Fahrstunden pro Woche.
Da würde ich mir halt zusichern (schriftlich) lassen, dass es min. 2 x 90 Minuten pro Woche werden, damit sich sowas nicht hinauszögert.


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2014)

Habe Theorie am Rechner über das Internet gemacht für das Motorrad. Waren ca zwei Wochen bis ich alles auf 100% hatte. Dann ging es zur Prüfung. Praxis hatte ich ganze fünf Fahrstunden  ich kenne den Fahrlehrer und konnte schon fahren. Musste nur nach der letzten Stunde die ganzen Unterschriften entsprechend der offiziellen Anzahl an Fahrstunden abgeben. Also mir dem praktischen Teil war ich glaube ich in 2 Wochen fertig dann ging es zum TÜV


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Juni 2014)

Jep, son Computer-üben hat die Fahrschule auch.

@thunderhofhate

Die sind schon ok, die versuchen das normal dann schon und blöd bin ich auch nicht, ich fahr seit 2 Jahren im Straßenverkehr mit und kann 125er fahren von dem her sollte das eigl schon schnell gehen, aber das bringt mir alles nichts wenns dann im November total scheiß wetter ist.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Juni 2014)

Du wirst doch schon viel früher als November fertig, wenn du eben nicht nur einmal 45 Minuten pro Woche fahren darfst. Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Nicht auf die Gesamtzahl an Stunden.


----------



## Driftking007 (30. Juni 2014)

Soweit ich weiß darf man aber frühestens einen monat vor seinem geburtstag die prüfung ablegen. bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Juni 2014)

Genau das ist das Problem 
Habt ihr das nicht gewusst?

3 Monate vorher Theorie
1 Monat vorher Praxis


----------



## Driftking007 (30. Juni 2014)

PrincePaul hat auch ,glaub ich zumindest, im November seine Prüfung gemacht 
der Prüfer hatte ihn  gefragt ob er wirklich fahren will bei dem wetter


----------



## moe (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hab meine auch Ende April bei typischem Aprilwetter gemacht. 
Hatte eigentlich nur Vorteile, bis auf die Kälte.


----------



## MasterBade (1. Juli 2014)

Ist übrigens die z800 geworden. Passte einfach alles und die sitzposition war super bequem... Noch die Zulassung machen und dann abholen... Ätzend die Wartezeit [emoji13]


----------



## T-Drive (1. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> das bringt mir alles nichts wenns dann im November total scheiß wetter ist.



Ein alter Spruch der Wanderer besagt:

"Wer das Wetter scheut, kommt nicht weit"


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem
> Habt ihr das nicht gewusst?
> 
> 3 Monate vorher Theorie
> 1 Monat vorher Praxis


Nein, wusste ich nicht. ^^
Der Führerschein ist schon mehr als 7 Jahre her.

Aber selbst bei Regen ist die Prüfung nicht schwieriger als sonst. Mach dir da keinen Kopf. 
Ich würde mich mit meinen RaceAttacks vielleicht hinlegen, aber du hast da bestimmt Reifen, mit denen man auch bei Nässe fahren kann.


----------



## Murdoch (1. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte Sturm mir Orkan Warnung zur Prüfung. Da wird die Maschine teilweise ganz schön schwer bei engen kurven anner Ampel wenn dann anhalten musst.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Juli 2014)

Der Fahrlehrer hat halt gemeint unter 3 Grad fährt man gar keine Motorradprüfungen...
Wie lange gilt ne theorie denn nochmal? Hat das einer im Kopf?


----------



## PrincePaul (1. Juli 2014)

Doch, allerdings fragen die dich dann vorher ob es ok ist.
Hatte meine auch im November und unter 3°C wird vermutlich allerdings auch von Prüfer zu Prüfer unterschiedlich sein...
Ich wollte auch einfach nur den Führerschein bevor die neue Regelung in kraft getreten ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Juli 2014)

Mir gehts halt einfach darum den Schein zu haben wenns wieder schön wird, wird ham ja eh normales Kennzeichen.
Außerdem läuft sobald ich 16 bin meine Sondergenehmigung aus, weshalb ich da dann nen neuen Schein brauche.


----------



## JJ Walker (2. Juli 2014)

Theorie war bei mir 1 Jahr gültig(Auto Führerschein).  Ob sich sa in den letzten 3 jahren was geändert hat. Weis ich auch nich  .

Ich finde ja den Fahrschulpreisunterschied lächerlich.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juli 2014)

Ist hier eigentlich jemand schon die KTM 1290 SUPER DUKE R gefahren? Ich glaub, krasser gehts nicht. ^^
Falls ja, würde ich mich über einen kleinen Bericht freuen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Juli 2014)

Wieso denn?
Was ist da lächerlich?

Was gibts eigl an 125er Modelle die am besten auch flott sind 110+
die man gebraucht auch schon ab ~700€ bekommt?
Am besten Supersportler/Streetfighter sowas in dem Dreh.
Hätte hier schon ne interessante cbr 125 und ne rs 125 die allerdings schon seit juli 13 steht...


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was gibts eigl an 125er Modelle die am besten auch flott sind 110+
> die man gebraucht auch schon ab ~700€ bekommt?
> Am besten Supersportler/Streetfighter sowas in dem Dreh.
> Hätte hier schon ne interessante cbr 125 und ne rs 125 die allerdings schon seit juli 13 steht...


Wenn es nicht die üblichen sein sollen:
Die Cagiva Mito sieht wie eine kleine Ducati aus. Die Cagiva Planet oder Raptor sind auch recht hübsch.
Die fangen bei mobile.de jedoch erst ab 1100€ an.
Ender 90er oder jünger sollten sie aber sein.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Juli 2014)

Ich will aber die üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## T-Drive (2. Juli 2014)

Aprilia RS 125

Das ist was  würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Juli 2014)

An die habe ich ja auch gedacht, die läuft ja auch gut, allerdings würde ich eben da wir schon eine ham nicht mehr über 1000€ ausgeben...

Und für 800-900 bekommt man auch keine so neuen mehr.(~2000er Baujahr)

Mal schauen war auch nur so ne Idee, weil für meinen Vater jetzt seine Virago das ein und alles ist 

Die hier wäre z.B. noch inner Nähe:
http://www.autoscout24.de/Moto/Details.aspx?id=249392397&cd=635333691680000000&asrc=st

Die hier wäre noch nen Stück interessanter:
http://www.autoscout24.de/Moto/Details.aspx?id=253905003&cd=635392099620000000&asrc=st
Steht allerdings schon seit Juni 13 und braucht neue Bremsscheibe vorne, Ruckdämpfer hinten und TÜV

Die hier wäre noch nen Stück interessanter, müsste man aber (am besten) gut handeln:
http://www.autoscout24.de/Moto/Details.aspx?id=250770931&cd=635352517690000000&asrc=st


----------



## T-Drive (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn für die Motorinstandsetzung wirklich alle (echten) Rechnungen da sind, worauf wartest du noch ? Der Freilauf dürfte kein allzugroßes Problem sein.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Juli 2014)

Meinst du jetzt die aus meinem letzten Link?

Macht doch keine Sinn die jetzt zu kaufen, war ja auch nur ne Idee, wir ham inner Garage ja auch gar keinen Platz für ne zweite ohne was freizuräumen.

Außerdem kann ich die frühesten nächstes Jahr März oder so fahren...


----------



## ich558 (2. Juli 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand schon die KTM 1290 SUPER DUKE R gefahren? Ich glaub, krasser gehts nicht. ^^ Falls ja, würde ich mich über einen kleinen Bericht freuen.



Doch die S1000R ist krasser


----------



## T-Drive (2. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die aus meinem letzten Link?
> 
> Macht doch keine Sinn die jetzt zu kaufen, war ja auch nur ne Idee, wir ham inner Garage ja auch gar keinen Platz für ne zweite ohne was freizuräumen.
> 
> Außerdem kann ich die frühesten nächstes Jahr März oder so fahren...



Für was verlinkst du dann diese gebrauchten Zwiebacksägen ? willst mich veralbern oder ist dir langweilig ?


----------



## hendrosch (2. Juli 2014)

Die RS ist Top. 
Mann muss sich natürlich über die Nachteile vom 2T bewusst sein. 
Alle 16k km neuer Kolben +honen oder beschichten, dann noch etwas seltener die Lager. 
Außerdem schluckt die gedrosselt um die 5-6l bei   Ordentlicher Fahrweise.  + 1l Öl auf 1000km
Ansonsten ist die nicht so anfällig. 
Du musst aber nicht zwingend nach neueren Modell gucken nach 1995 hat sich nichts wichtiges geändert außer ab dem 06er Modell ne etwas bessere Bremse (da kommst du mit den 900€ aber nicht hin)
Die alten haben sogar Vorteile, denn die einzige wirklich Krankheit der RSen die mit bekannt ist wäre der Kat der ab und zu Probleme macht, der kam aber erst mit der SF (ich glaub BJ. 2000)

Ich fahre ja selbst eine und die geht schon gut. 
Gedrosselt allerdings mit Sportkrümmer kommt die auch an etwas steileren Bergen auf 100. 

Der Gang zum Leistungsprüfstand fehlt mit noch, aber da muss ich erstmal einen finden.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Juli 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Für was verlinkst du dann diese gebrauchten Zwiebacksägen ? willst mich veralbern oder ist dir langweilig ?



Weil ich am überlegen bin?


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Doch die S1000R ist krasser


Ein sehr schickes Motorrad und bestimmt auch ausgereifeter, aber niemals krasser. 
Zusätzliche 300ccm³ und knappe 20PS mehr aus einem 2-Zylinder werden sich beim drehen am Gasgriff wohl "etwas" explosiver entfalten.
Verzeihe mir die Untertreibung des Jahrzehnts.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage, macht das nem Moped auch schon was wenn es mal ein Jahr nicht viel bewegt wird?


----------



## hendrosch (2. Juli 2014)

Kann nix schlimmes passieren vielleicht setzt sich der Vergaser zu, dann läufts natürlich nicht richtig aber sonst macht ein Jahr nicht viel. 
Aber logischerweise nur wenn trocken stand.


----------



## PrincePaul (2. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand von euch beim Mopedfahren ne GoPro dabei... bestimmt oder? 

Habt ihr darauf auch evtl. mal einen Windschutz ausprobiert?

Bin gerade am überlegen mir einen zu holen, die Frage ist nur ob ein von Micover oder einen von Windcutter

Preislich liegen da immerhin 8€ zwischen wenn man sich dafür extra noch ne Backdoor holt.

Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## T-Drive (3. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, macht das nem Moped auch schon was wenn es mal ein Jahr nicht viel bewegt wird?



Überleg mal ...

Tank voll machen, Schwimmerkammer(Vergaser) leer machen, Batterie am Leben halten mit Erhaltungsladegerät.

Dann gibts kein Kondenswasser/Siff im Spritsystem und der Starter jubelt wenn du den Knopf drückst.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Juli 2014)

Ok, dann muss ich mal mit meinem Vater reden, der sagt schon die ganze Zeit er leiht mir auch 800€ für ne andere...
Toll, zu mir hat man inner Fahrschule gesagt der A1 kostet 1,5k, zu nem Kumpel 1200-1600€


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juli 2014)

Die preise von führerscheine schwanken mindestens so stark wie die der spritpreise


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ok, dann muss ich mal mit meinem Vater reden, der sagt schon die ganze Zeit er leiht mir auch 800€ für ne andere...
> Toll, zu mir hat man inner Fahrschule gesagt der A1 kostet 1,5k, zu nem Kumpel 1200-1600€


 

mein A1 hat nichmal nen 1000€ gekostet^^ aber das ist auch schon fast 10Jahre her und ich konnte schon "fahren".


----------



## T-Drive (3. Juli 2014)

Wer bietet mehr ?

Ich habe sage und schreibe 700 DM (350 €) bezahlt für Auto und Moped (3 + 1)  und ja, ich konnte schon fahren, zumindest mit der 750er BMW vom Fahrlehrer


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Juli 2014)

Ich kann auch schon relativ gut fahren, also von wegen losfahren schalten und co. bin ich schon ziemlich sicher, zusätzlich hab ich schon seit 2 Jahren nen Schein also kann ich die Theorie und hab (nen bisschen) Erfahrung.
Macht man das heute eigl immernoch wenn man sieht, dass es jemand kann weniger als die vorgeschriebenen zu machen?

@exx Das war inner selben 
 Ich würde da auch gerne wieder machen weil wenn ich höre, dass manche bei anderen Fahrschulen keine Bücher mit Infos oder so nen Account bei dem Übungsanbieter(fahrenlernenMAX oder so) bekommen haben...


----------



## T-Drive (3. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Macht man das heute eigl immernoch wenn man sieht, dass es jemand kann weniger als die vorgeschriebenen zu machen?


 Denke schon dass es Fahrschulen gibt die mauscheln, wenn sie was dran verdienen


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Juli 2014)

Soso


----------



## hendrosch (3. Juli 2014)

Wieso machst du eigentlich A1 wenn du ja schon min. 18 sein musst?
A2 ist doch das selbe nur mit etwas größerem Moped.
Ich hab übrigends ca 1400€ mit allen Gebühren gezahlt. (letztes Jahr)


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Juli 2014)

Wieso soll ich denn 18 sein? Ich werd dieses Jahr 16 

Das mit dem Alt-schätzen fängt ja schon früh an


----------



## hendrosch (3. Juli 2014)

Wie kannst du dann 2 Jahre den Schein haben?


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Juli 2014)

L durch Sondergenehmigung mit 14 
War einer der letzten die das noch durften.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Juli 2014)

Heute ne richtig schöne tour zum Edersee gemacht!

Mit meinem Halbbruder, seinem Onkel, und noch einem war richtig gut.
War von euch schonmal jemand da?


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Juli 2014)

Was sollte man denn für ne 125er auch schon an Schutzkleidung ham?
Jacke hab ich ja schon, Handschuhe werd ich mir auf jeden Fall holen, Hose vll auch, aber braucht man Schuhe unbedingt?


----------



## PrincePaul (6. Juli 2014)

Naja ich denke das du ja nach der 125er auch dann Moped fahren willst, also warum nicht jetzt schon Schuhe kaufen bzw. Stiefel.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, wenn ich hier nur inner Stadt fahre also max. 50 Km/h , denn fahr ich auch mit normalen Schuhen Motorrad...


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Juli 2014)

Zum einen weil ich noch wachse(vll bei den Füßen nicht mehr so, ich hab ja schon 46-47  ), zum anderen weil ich schon gerne A2 und A machen würde, ich da aber echt noch mit meinen Eltern reden muss, bzw. das iwann heimlich machen muss wenn ich ausgezogen bin.
Meine Eltern bringen mich wahrscheinlich um wenn ich ne größere kauf, wobei mir fürse erste so ne 400er schon reichen würde...

Wieso müssen hier in der Verwandtschaft und Nachbarschaft auch so viele Unfälle gehabt haben...
Wobei das auch Cross-maschinen mit den entsprechenden Reifen waren.

Wieso haben viele Maschinen eigl solche Schweißbänder am Bremsmitteltank?


----------



## the.hai (6. Juli 2014)

also schutzkleidung braucht man immer.


---> Neue Regeln für Motorradbekleidung

ich zieh zwar "innerorts" auch nur jacke und handschuhe über, aber auch mit ner 125er wird man mal ne längere tour machen. bei sowas geht für mich nur volles EQ.


----------



## PrincePaul (6. Juli 2014)

Rückenprotektor ist pflicht?! Interessant... meine Jacke hat da nur son lappen drin, nächste Woche kommt dann erst mal der Protektor.
Naja bezieht sich ja nur auf die Fahrprüfung, danach können die Deppen wieder im T-Shirt fahren


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre auch grundsätzlich nur mit voller Ausrüstung, so kurzstrecken die nen sinn haben, wie etwas in der stadt kaufen mach ich aber mit dem Auto.

In meiner jacke ist aber auch nur ne dünne kunststoffplatte oder so, aber das bringt denk ich mal schon ne menge


----------



## Festplatte (6. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieso haben viele Maschinen eigl solche Schweißbänder am Bremsmitteltank?



Hauptsächlich zur Optik würde ich sagen, teilweise wird aber behauptet, um ausgetretene Bremsflüssigkeit aufzufangen. Guck einfach mal im Internet, da gibt's ewige Diskussionen drüber.


----------



## PrincePaul (6. Juli 2014)

Die meisten Leute die sowas machen fahren ja doch eher Supersportler wie GSX R oder S1000RR, wenn dort Bremsflüssigkeit austritt, würde ich mir Gedanken machen...


Edit: Blinker beim Auto müssen ja komplett Wasserdicht sein d.h. von innen beschlagen und man fällt beim Tüv durch..
Wie ist das beim Motorrad?

Eigentlich dachte ich genauso... jetzt meinten aber 2 Kumpels ihre Blinker hätten unten Bohrungen wo das Wasser bzw. die gebildete Feuchtigkeit wieder ablaufen/verdunsten kann.

Stimmt das?


----------



## Murdoch (6. Juli 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich zur Optik würde ich sagen, teilweise wird aber behauptet, um ausgetretene Bremsflüssigkeit aufzufangen. Guck einfach mal im Internet, da gibt's ewige Diskussionen drüber.


Das war früher mal so, da waren die Dinger gerne mal undicht. 

Heute ists Optik. 
Hatte ich auch kurz mal dran, wenn man aber ehrlich ist, dann ists  voll Panne.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Juli 2014)

Hmm, für A1 braucht man auch volles Eq?

Mir gehts halt auch ums Geld... Ich muss mir für die Maschine ja auch schon was leihen, und allein son Handschuh kostet ja schon fast 100€

Sicher, ich finds ja auch wichtig, vor allem wenns einem das Leben rettet, aber es ist halt verdammt teuer.


----------



## Schelmiii (6. Juli 2014)

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr einen schwereren Unfall hatte, fahr ich nur noch mit Komplettausrüstung.
Das heißt Lederkombi, Umschnallrückenprotektor, SumoStiefel und Lederhandschuhe.
Helm muss ich ja nicht erwähnen.
Statt Lederkombi kann man auch Textil nehmen, was man beim Louis schon recht günstig bekommt.
Die Kosten bei einem Sturz sind bei Textil aber höher, den kann man nämlich wegschmeißen.
Bei Leder sind ein paar Kampfspuren drin und weiter gehts.
Außerdem ist das Gefühl in Leder unschlagbar gut, man fühlt sich einfach geschützt.
(Muss man für sich selbst wissen, was sich mehr rentiert.)
Den Rückenprotektor habe ich von Vanucci für 80 € bei einer Herbstaktion vom Louis.
Das ist eine Weste, dessen Rückenteil 2 Lagen Protektoren enthält, die vom Hals bis zum Steißbein geht.
Von diesen Einlageprotektoren halte ich eher weniger, da die nur einen kleinen Bereich abdecken.
Die Schaumstoffdinger, die standardmäßig eingelegt sind, sind nur Platzhalter!
Meine Stiefel habe ich für 80€ gebraucht aus ebay, aber nur, weil ich der Optik wegen Sumostiefel wollte.
Neue Stiefel, die mindestens den Knöchel schützen, gibts es für einen ähnlichen Preis.
Fußverletzungen sind richtig eklig und schmerzhaft.
Und zuletzt die Handschuhe von Held, Touringversion, 25€.
Habe auch schon einen Rutscher überlebt.

Teure Produkte sind meistens besser im Komfort (z.B. Geräuschdämmung im Helm) und in Optik, aber nicht automatischer sicherer.
Ich kann dir nur Raten, oben erwähnte Sachen zu kaufen.
Und von Angang an damit zu fahren.
Also Hose und Jacke, die fürs Motorradfahren konzipiert sind (mit Protektoren), Lederhandschuhe, knöchelhohe Stiefel und Umschnallprotektor (Jacke mit Umschnallprotektor anprobieren).

Und am besten erst die Ausrüstung kaufen, und was vom Geld übrig bleibt, fürs Motorrad ausgeben.
Ich weiß, ist schwer, aber so zwing man sich, auf die eigene Sicherheit zu achten.

Übrigens, mein Unfall war mit ca. 50 kmh.
Arm gebrochen und Milz zerfetzt.
Die Geschwindigkeit erreich auch mit A1


----------



## Murdoch (6. Juli 2014)

Also das mit der Sicherheit stimmt mal so gar nicht. Die Sichersten Produkte sind auch fast alle die teuersten. 

Beispiel B Daytona EVO Sport Stiefel, held Phantom II  Handschuhe etc. 

Der vanucci Rückenprotektor ist absoluter Käse für unter eine sportkombi, der rutscht immer schön hoch und ist alleine nicht drunter zu bekommen. 

Daher gilt : immer alles zusammen ausprobieren. 
Bei der Kleidung gilt für mich im übrigen : gespart wird maximal am auspuff, nicht an den Klamotten. 

Die teuren Helme sind auch wesentlich sicherer. Komfort gibt es dazu. Nen schuberth sr1 oder arai Helm hält mehr punktueller Belastung stand wie ein 100 eur shark Helm.


----------



## Schelmiii (6. Juli 2014)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst:


Schelmiii schrieb:


> Teure Produkte sind meistens besser im Komfort (z.B. Geräuschdämmung im Helm) und in Optik, aber nicht automatischer sicherer.


Wo sage ich was anderes als du?
Dass die teuersten sicherer als die billigsten sind, bezweifel ich nicht, aber teuer heißt nicht automatisch sicherer als billig.
Man muss halt immer schauen, ob es für das gewünschte Produkt Tests gibt (und der Test nicht gekauft ist).

Meine Aussage war, dass man für eine gewisse Grundsicherheit nicht so viel ausgeben muss.
Teurerer Produkte sind meistens sicherer , aber die Sicherheit steigt nicht proportional zum Preis.
Und ein 100 € Shark Helm ist aus ABS, für 100 € gibts aber auch von Louis einen aus glasfaserverstärktem Kunststoff.


Nach 2 Tage auf der Rennstrecke und 15 gefahrenen Turns kann ich deine Meinung zum Vanucci Rückenprotektor nicht bestätigen.
Die Aussage von dir kommt mir aber bekannt vor, stand auch in einem Test dazu.
Aber wie du richtig sagt, immer ausprobieren.


----------



## Murdoch (6. Juli 2014)

Also ich bezweifle mal das du a) Strecke gefahren bist und dazu noch alleine in die Montage musstest  oder B) überhaupt den Protektor in eine richtige kombi gewuchtet hast. 

Also das was im test steht stimmt leider 100%. Es ist quasi unmöglich den in eine 1-teilige drunter zu bekommen weil der hoch rutscht. 2-teiler geht evtl. 
Ich habe den Protektor auch, weil unglaublich billig bekommen für meine City Klamotten zum drunter ziehen. 

Was du missverständlich zu Sicherheit und Preis geschritten musst man einfach falsch verstehen, denn das ist leider alles andere als eine klare Aussage. Zur Sicherheit passt das zumindest nicht. 

PS. Kennt man ja die Leute die alle so "Strecke"  im Internet "fahren". [emoji23]


----------



## moe (6. Juli 2014)

Wo wir grade bei Schutzkleidung sind: Ich hab mich mit meiner XT, als ich sie letzten Freitag angemeldet hab gleich im Wald lang gemacht, und wie sollte es anders sein, bin ich natürlich auf der kaputten linken Schulter gelandet. Jetzt ist potenziell wieder was am Ar*ch und ich werde mir in nächstes Zeit definitiv ne Protektorenjacke kaufen, die unter die Klamotten kommt. 

Hat hier jemand eine? 
Bei mir in der Gegend (Raum Bodensee/Oberschwaben) ist mir kein größerer Händler mit entsprechender Auswahl bekannt, bei dem man mal ein paar anprobieren und probefahren könnte. Die großen drei in Ulm sind da nicht gut ausgetattet, ich such eher nen Laden wie FC Moto.


----------



## Schelmiii (6. Juli 2014)

Nur weil ich "Strecke" gefahren bin, heißt das noch lang net, dass ich das schnell drauf war 
Und es war ein 2-Teiler.
Aber warum du alles bezweifeln musst


----------



## >ExX< (6. Juli 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Wo wir grade bei Schutzkleidung sind: Ich hab mich mit meiner XT, als ich sie letzten Freitag angemeldet hab gleich im Wald lang gemacht, und wie sollte es anders sein, bin ich natürlich auf der kaputten linken Schulter gelandet. Jetzt ist potenziell wieder was am Ar*ch und ich werde mir in nächstes Zeit definitiv ne Protektorenjacke kaufen, die unter die Klamotten kommt.
> 
> Hat hier jemand eine?
> Bei mir in der Gegend (Raum Bodensee/Oberschwaben) ist mir kein größerer Händler mit entsprechender Auswahl bekannt, bei dem man mal ein paar anprobieren und probefahren könnte. Die großen drei in Ulm sind da nicht gut ausgetattet, ich such eher nen Laden wie FC Moto.



Also ich hab eine von mx bude.de
Die hier:MX-Bude Safety Jacket - schwarz - online kaufen im Motocross Enduro Shop MX Bude.de

Wollte eigentlich erst eine von Alpinestars haben, aber die hatte mir irgendwie gar nicht gepasst, war irgendwie komisch geschnitten.
Die von mx bude ist wirklich gut, aber baut halt auch ziemlich auf


----------



## worco (7. Juli 2014)

Ich hab die Oneal Hellraiser und fand die immer klasse

O´Neal Hellraiser Protektoren Jacke günstig kaufen bei FC-Moto.de


----------



## Murdoch (7. Juli 2014)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Nur weil ich "Strecke" gefahren bin, heißt das noch lang net, dass ich das schnell drauf war
> Und es war ein 2-Teiler.
> Aber warum du alles bezweifeln musst


Sag ich doch. Absolut typisches Internet bla bla. 

Man merkt das du wenig bis keine Ahnung hast.

Bei Schutzkleidungsempfehlungen finde ich das kritisch, ansonsten kannst du jedem sonst was für Unsinn erzählen.


----------



## Schelmiii (7. Juli 2014)

Und bei welcher Aussage habe ich jetzt konkret wenig bis keine Ahnung bewiesen?
Ich wollte nur helfen, eventuell hätte ich deutlicher machen sollen, dass deine teure Schutzausrüstung natürlich sicherer ist.
Das mit der Strecke bezog sich einfach darauf, das ich den Rückenprotektor mehrfach an und ausgezogen habe, und keine Probleme dabei hatte.
Und da ich auch geschrieben habe, dass man das vorher testen sollte, würde man ja merken, ob der einem liegt, oder er wegrutscht.
Bei mir tut er das nicht, ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Juli 2014)

Leute, gehts hier jetzt los wie im Auto Thread?


----------



## Metalic (7. Juli 2014)

Einfach nicht drauf reagieren. Ich lese seit einiger Zeit nur noch. Ist teilweise amüsant [emoji6]


----------



## T-Drive (7. Juli 2014)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Bei mir tut er das nicht, ich bin zufrieden.



Tja, Schelmiii, Dainese "passt" halt, kann sich halt nicht jeder leisten.

Ich bin auch höggschd zufrieden mit diesen Klamotten

PS
Schönes Bild


----------



## moe (7. Juli 2014)

@worco: Was für ne Statur hast du?

Mein Problem ist eigentlich nur, dass ich nicht 2k Öre vorstrecken will, um mir 5 oder 6 Jacken zum probieren zu bestellen. Deswegen such ich nach nem Händler, der n etwas breiteres Angebot hat und wo ich die auch probefahren kann.


----------



## worco (8. Juli 2014)

moe schrieb:


> @worco: Was für ne Statur hast du?
> 
> Mein Problem ist eigentlich nur, dass ich nicht 2k Öre vorstrecken will, um mir 5 oder 6 Jacken zum probieren zu bestellen. Deswegen such ich nach nem Händler, der n etwas breiteres Angebot hat und wo ich die auch probefahren kann.


 
1,84 groß und ca 75kg, eher schlank.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Juli 2014)

So, bei der Fahrschule der Cousine vom Vater von nem Kumpel kostet der A1 1,1-1,2k.
Mein Kumpel würde fast zeitgleich wie ich den A1 machen und sie ham da ne Duke 

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGU9Wc5VMQ8


----------



## worco (9. Juli 2014)

Ist noch jemand von euch am Sachsenring zur MotoGP?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2014)

Habe mir endlich einen neuen Motor für meine Simson KR51/1k leisten können. Hier ein paar Bilder  Stammt ursprünglich aus einem Sperber, soll heißen 4-Gang und 75 km/h-Spitze


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juli 2014)

Ist der echt neu? Bekommt man da echt noch welche? Wow...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2014)

Man bekommt auf jeden Fall vereinzelt noch neue, meiner ist aber "nur" komplett durchregeneriert. Neuer Zylinder, Zylinderkopf, Kolben, neue Kurbelwelle, Dichtungen, Simmeringe, Kickstarterwelle & Kupplung


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2014)

warum nich einfach nen schöner s70 motor? in ner schwalbe fällt der null auf


----------



## PrincePaul (10. Juli 2014)

@Pommesbunker: Ich hab da ma eben meine über Bildbearbeitungsskills rausgeholt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da steht auch nicht 390 xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2014)

@ the.hai : In eine KR51/1 passt ohne Anpassungen am Rahmen der Motor einer S51 oder S70 nicht


----------



## the.hai (11. Juli 2014)

Ja ich hab das "/1" unterschlagen  im persönlichen umfeld hab ich nur kr51/2 schwalben und da gibs diese sorgen nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Juli 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> @Pommesbunker: Ich hab da ma eben meine über Bildbearbeitungsskills rausgeholt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sieht aber echt aus wie ne 390, ich dachte die 690 sieht anderst aus.

Oder ist die von Exx gar keine Duke, und ich bin nur zu blöd?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juli 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ja ich hab das "/1" unterschlagen  im persönlichen umfeld hab ich nur kr51/2 schwalben und da gibs diese sorgen nicht.



Was auch immer du für Sorgen meinst, ich habe sie nicht


----------



## PrincePaul (14. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Die sieht aber echt aus wie ne 390, ich dachte die 690 sieht anderst aus.
> 
> Oder ist die von Exx gar keine Duke, und ich bin nur zu blöd?


 
Musst gerade erstmal Exx seine Maschine suchen... wusste nur noch das es der Kürbis mit den LKW Endschalldämpfern ist 
Er fährt allerdings eine 690 SM und keine Duke.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Juli 2014)

Hab ich auch gemerkt 
Die gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut, aber so ne Tankuhr hättes bei der doch noch gelitten


----------



## z4x (15. Juli 2014)

Ich suche ein dekor für meine wr 125x von Yamaha komplett m besten, weiß wer wo ich das finde? 

Wen ich hier nach Dekors schau gibt es nur welche für wr 450 würde das passen? 

http://www.glen-helen.com/

Ich Suche auch noch eins für meinen Helm von x.lite falls da eine weiß wo ich an besten schauen sollte wäre es Net wenn er es mir verät


----------



## PrincePaul (15. Juli 2014)

Tankuhr hat meine auch nicht... ist auch so ziemlich das einzige was ich an dem Moped nicht so gelungen finde.
Bei dem Preis hätte ich gedacht,dass sowas Standard ist - hab ich beim Kauf gar nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## the.hai (15. Juli 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Tankuhr hat meine auch nicht... ist auch so ziemlich das einzige was ich an dem Moped nicht so gelungen finde.
> Bei dem Preis hätte ich gedacht,dass sowas Standard ist - hab ich beim Kauf gar nicht drauf geachtet.


 

also meine cbf600 und auch meine mt09 haben eine. die erste war analog, die jetztige ist digital und dtrotzdem sind es beide absolute schätzeisen und kaum mehr wert als eine simple reservelampe/reserve-benzinhahnstellung.

der verlauf ist einfach durch die tankformen nicht ansatzweise linear, dadurch kann ich bei beiden locker 100km fahren, ohne das die anzeige sinkt, dann ist sie aber innerherhalb von weiteren 150-200km plötzlich leer.

ja die mt09 hat sogar eine verbrauchsanzeige  da scheint der durchschnittswert mit ca. 5,5l wohl zu stimmen, aber auch die funktion der momentanverbrauchsanzeige ist schwachsinn. die messintervalle sind zu groß und die anzeige dazu noch "versetzt". versteh nich so wirchtig, wozu man die brauchen sollte^^


----------



## JJ Walker (15. Juli 2014)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Motorradführerschein Intensievkursen???                     Dauert immer ca. 7 Tage so ein kurs.


----------



## Buxxdehude (15. Juli 2014)

Du lernst beim Führerschein sowieso nur die Basics. 

Das fahren danach ist viel wichtiger um Erfahrung in jeder Lage zu sammeln. 

Also ist so ein Intensivkurs sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## the.hai (15. Juli 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Motorradführerschein Intensievkursen???                     Dauert immer ca. 7 Tage so ein kurs.


 
der intensivkurs hat nichts mit "intensiveren kenntnissen" zutun, sondern mit schnellerem lernen. du spulst halt das program, was sonst monate dauet in wenigen tagen/wochen runter.


wer die zeit dafür hat (schüler in ferien) sollte es machen. denn mich hat es damals ziemlich genervt immer abends da hin zu radeln usw. bei A1+B+A waren das viele abende und insgesamt auch ein längerer zeitraum.


----------



## JJ Walker (15. Juli 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> der intensivkurs hat nichts mit "intensiveren kenntnissen" zutun, sondern mit schnellerem lernen. du spulst halt das program, was sonst monate dauet in wenigen tagen/wochen runter.
> 
> wer die zeit dafür hat (schüler in ferien) sollte es machen. denn mich hat es damals ziemlich genervt immer abends da hin zu radeln usw. bei A1+B+A waren das viele abende und insgesamt auch ein längerer zeitraum.



Ich weis das es nur um den kürzeren Zeitraum geht. Ich habe nur gehoft das sich hier vll. Jemand findet der so etwas schon gemacht hat und vll schildern kann wie es war. Ich überlege so einen kurs zu machen,   da ich demnächst sowieso 5 wochen Urlaub habe. 
Danke schonmal.


----------



## PrincePaul (15. Juli 2014)

Naja wenn das mit der Tankuhr bei der mt echt so der Fall ist, bin ich ja beruhigt 
Also alles eher so nice to have aber brauchen tut man´s dann wohl doch nicht.

Joa, wenn die Kosten für son Schnellführerschein stimmt, warum nicht - dann ist man wengistens Fix durch damit, sehe das genauso wie the.hai, irgendwann nervts nur noch da immer hinzugurken, dann sind keine Termine für Fahrstrunden frei und und und...


----------



## the.hai (15. Juli 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Ich weis das es nur um den kürzeren Zeitraum geht. Ich habe nur gehoft das sich hier vll. Jemand findet der so etwas schon gemacht hat und vll schildern kann wie es war. Ich überlege so einen kurs zu machen,   da ich demnächst sowieso 5 wochen Urlaub habe.
> Danke schonmal.


 
ich würde da nicht weiter nachdenken, sondern machen 

wenn du die zeit hast, dann ist das am effektivsten. ich empfehle aber grad bei motorradstunden einfach mal vorher sich nen bekannten suchen, der so ein ding hat. "fahren im strassenverkehr" kann man nur in der fahrschule lernen, aber diese ganzen mechanischen abläufe (schalten/kuppeln/bremsen), die kann man auch zuhause üben. es gibt leute die nichts anderes in ihren ersten beiden stunden beim fahrlehrer machen. wozu dafür geld raushaun?

das habe ich meinen beiden cousins auch verpasst. mit dem einen bin ich mit auto aufs feld und er sollte nur mal bischen anfahren/blinken/bremsen/schalten (auto) üben, den anderen habe ich auf meine simme gesetzt und durch den garten fahren lassen (A1). beide meinten im nachhinein, das habe was gebracht, denn wer sich nichtmehr so stark auf die reine mechanik der bedienung konzentrieren muss, der hat viel mehr aufmerksamkeit für das FAHREN und ist dadurch auch entspannter.

ich hatte das glück und konnte vor allen meinen klassen schon die geräte "perfekt" bedienen. ich musste wirklich nur noch die pflichtstunden runterreissen, mir die eigenarten des lehrers angewöhnen und gut wars 


P.S. wer als kind/jugendlicher immer in dänemark im urlaub war, der müsste autofahren können^^ ich hab jedenfalls seitdem ich 15 oder so bin, jedes jahr strandfahrschule mit dem passat meines onkels gehabt^^

P.S.#2 ich hätte gerne so einen crash-kurs ggemacht, aber ging bei mir nicht. die verschiedenen termine, mit zeitlichen abstimmungen usw nerven. grad für die theaorie brauch man bei nur einer veranstaltung in der woche ja schon ewig.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Juli 2014)

So einen hat mein Vater glaub ich bei seinem LKW-Schein mal gemacht, klar ist halt nen bisschen stressiger aber man hats einfach schnell durch.

Das mit dem vorher üben ist echt gut, alles was ich wohl mal machen werde kann ich auch schon 

Auto ist nicht schwer wenn man schon Traktor kann, man muss sich nur nen bisschen an den Benziner gewöhnen.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Juli 2014)

Hab seit Samstag erstmal nen neuen Tank auf meine KMX geschnallt, der alte war ja durchgerostet und schon mehrmals geflickt worden.
Muss auch erstmal neue Klötze und Scheibe vorne drauf, die ist schon durchgeglüht, hab vergessen mir mal die dinger anzuschauen bevor das schöne quietschgeräusch von metall auf metall zu hören ist.

Bremsleistung ist auch nicht mehr so toll....

Für die KTM hab ich mir jetzt nen Montageheber zugelegt, morgen wird der Hinterreifen ausgebaut und montag die neue pelle aufgesattelt 
Oben wo der Ölbehälter von der Kupplungsflüssigkeit ist tritt Hydrauliköl aus, ist das vielleicht normal dass überschüssiges öl rausgedrückt wird oder ist einfach nur die Dichtung im Sack?


----------



## worco (20. Juli 2014)

das ist nicht normal, der ausgleichsbehälter ist groß genug.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Juli 2014)

Ich hab auch schon die schrauben nachgezogen, das hilft nicht.

Dann muss ich mir das mal genauer anschauen was da sache ist.


----------



## worco (20. Juli 2014)

das hilft selten, wenn die dichtung durch sind. das sind übrigens empfindliche schrauben mit nem drehmoment, ne?!


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Juli 2014)

So, exx du kennst dich doch mit enduros aus, was gibts denn an 125ern so an Alternativen zu DT,Dr und so weiter?
Vll auch an Supermotos 

Btw, bei unsereres Virago klappern die Ventile vom hinteren Zylinder übertrieben laut, woran könnte das denn liegen?


----------



## T-Drive (20. Juli 2014)

@EXX

Das ist kein Öl das ist Bremsflüssigkeit, die dir den Lack ablöst, da wo sie hinläuft. Hilft nur die Dichtung zu ersetzen und den Behälter NICHT zu voll machen. Der "max" am Strich am Behälter ist nicht umsonst. 



			
				worco schrieb:
			
		

> das sind übrigens empfindliche schrauben mit nem drehmoment


Empfindlich ? Eher das Gewinde im Kunststoff- /Alubehälter

@Pommes
Das Ventilspiel ist zu groß und sollte eingestellt werden. Am hinteren Zyl. kommt man schlecht bei, deshalb wird das vernachlässigt worden sein. Ist aber nicht so schlimm wie gar kein klappern, dann könnte das Spiel zu klein sein und evtl. ein Ventil durchbrennen.
Oder zuwenig ÖL und der Nocken hat gefressen, das wär dann ein Kapitaler


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Juli 2014)

Ok, danke hab ich mir eigl schon fast gedacht


----------



## Festplatte (20. Juli 2014)

Morgen Theorieprüfung und danach vermutlich die erste Fahrstunde.


----------



## Buxxdehude (20. Juli 2014)

Huhu 
Bin neu hier.
Ich war vorher im Hwluxx.
Hab meinen Mopedschein seit gut 4 Jahren.
Ich fahre eine Ducati Monster 1100s und heiße Matti.
*wink 
Komme aus Dortmund .


----------



## worco (20. Juli 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> @EXX
> 
> Das ist kein Öl das ist Bremsflüssigkeit, die dir den Lack ablöst, da wo sie hinläuft. Hilft nur die Dichtung zu ersetzen und den Behälter NICHT zu voll machen. Der "max" am Strich am Behälter ist nicht umsonst.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Juli 2014)

So nen Quatsch brauch ich nicht, hier stehn mehrer Kanister Hydrauliköl rum


----------



## T-Drive (20. Juli 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, aber er zieht nun mal nicht am Gewinde an, sondern am Schraubenkopf. Und nein, das ist nicht immer BRemsflüssigkeit, bei vielen(älteren) KTMs ist das Hydrauliköl. Lässt sich übrigens hervorragend durch unparfümiertes reines Babyöl ersetzen.



Meistens Kreuzschlitz-Senkkopf, auf kriegste die eigentlich  immer, auch wenn du beim anziehen mal überdrehst.
Kuhmilch soll auch gehn, aber nur frisch gemolken, wegen dem Fettgehalt 
Übrigens, die Zitat Taste noch nicht gefunden ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. Juli 2014)

So, vor rund zwei wochen war es bei mir jetzt endlich auch soweit und ich konnte mein neues Mopped beim Händler abholen  Die neue MT07 in Rot!
Und was soll ich sagen, die ersten positiven Eindrücke bei der ersten Probefahrt damals haben sich mittlerweile voll bestätigt bzw noch verbessert. Der Motor mach einfach viel Spass, kann schön schaltfaul gefahren werden, macht bei bedarf aber auch richtig alarm bei Drehzahlen jenseits von 6000 U/min Handling ist wie erwartet Top, einzig die Federvorspannung war von Haus aus sehr weich eingestellt, so dass das Mopped auf schlechten Strassen in Kurven teilweise aufschaukelte. Habe ich aber mit ändern der Vorspannung in den griff bekommen. Bremsen sind auch toll, einzig das hintere ABS ist ein wenig grob...
Optisch finde ich sie sehr gelungen, habe allerdings gleich das Heck freigelegt, das dieses die einzige Stelle war, die mich im Ori-Zustand gestört hat


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2014)

Schick schick!

Was das mit den Kennzeichenhaltern soll weiß ich auch immer nicht... kann mir doch keiner erzählen, dass das einem Designer gefällt.
Man soll doch hier nur ins Zubehörregal greifen oder am Besten noch direkt beim Hersteller den schicken KZH dazu bestellen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. Juli 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Man soll doch hier nur ins Zubehörregal greifen oder am Besten noch direkt beim Hersteller den schicken KZH dazu bestellen.


 Ganz genau so schauts aus... Ist aber leider mittlerweile bei allen Herstellern so, nicht mehr nur bei BMW... Vor allem ist ärgerlich, dass wenn man beim Neukauf schon bei der Bestellung Zubehör ordert, das nicht benötigte Originalzeug auch mitkaufen muss, was dann entweder daheim nutzlos rumliegt oder beim Händler verbleibt.... 
Aber gut, der KZH ist nicht der Yamaha-Halter, sondern einer aus dem "freien" Zubehör, die Kosten hielten sich in Grenzen.
Viel mehr Zubehör wird es wohl auch nicht werden, evtl noch LSL-Spiegel und eine Lösung für Koffer/Seitentaschen, bei denen man den kurzen KZH dran lassen kann (was beim Yamaha-KZH scheinbar nicht möglich ist)


----------



## worco (20. Juli 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Meistens Kreuzschlitz-Senkkopf, auf kriegste die eigentlich  immer, auch wenn du beim anziehen mal überdrehst.
> Kuhmilch soll auch gehn, aber nur frisch gemolken, wegen dem Fettgehalt
> Übrigens, die Zitat Taste noch nicht gefunden ?


 
Vielen Dank für die Nachhilfe, ich hab die Zitate-Taste nochmal gesucht und gefunden.

Kuhmilch ist Bullshit(ja, das hab ich auch als Ironie verstanden), aber das Babyöl ist tatsächlich bewährte Praxis. Und zwar sowohl bei Straßenmoppeds als auch bei einigen Enduros/Crossern getauscht(unter anderem auch bei meinen, auch im Rennbetrieb), und das funktioniert einwandfrei und hat einige Vorteile.


----------



## the.hai (21. Juli 2014)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> So, vor rund zwei wochen war es bei mir jetzt endlich auch soweit und ich konnte mein neues Mopped beim Händler abholen  Die neue MT07 in Rot!
> Und was soll ich sagen, die ersten positiven Eindrücke bei der ersten Probefahrt damals haben sich mittlerweile voll bestätigt bzw noch verbessert. Der Motor mach einfach viel Spass, kann schön schaltfaul gefahren werden, macht bei bedarf aber auch richtig alarm bei Drehzahlen jenseits von 6000 U/min Handling ist wie erwartet Top, einzig die Federvorspannung war von Haus aus sehr weich eingestellt, so dass das Mopped auf schlechten Strassen in Kurven teilweise aufschaukelte. Habe ich aber mit ändern der Vorspannung in den griff bekommen. Bremsen sind auch toll, einzig das hintere ABS ist ein wenig grob...
> Optisch finde ich sie sehr gelungen, habe allerdings gleich das Heck freigelegt, das dieses die einzige Stelle war, die mich im Ori-Zustand gestört hat


 

super wahl getroffen 

ich beneide euch 07er fahrer um den schönen zentralen tacho 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Juli 2014)

worco schrieb:


> das hilft selten, wenn die dichtung durch sind. das sind übrigens empfindliche schrauben mit nem drehmoment, ne?!


 Ich hab immer das problem dass ich sämtliche schrauben immer festbäre dass ich sie kaum mehr losbekomme.
Jetzt letztens die achse hinten so fest gemacht dass ich die mit der knarre kaum losbekommen hab. Konnte auf der knarre rumwippen ohne dass das losging, muss ich mir wohl mal abgewöhnen. Aber die schrauben von dem behälter waren vorher schon saufest, da war ich nicht dran 



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> So, exx du kennst dich doch mit enduros aus, was gibts denn an 125ern so an Alternativen zu DT,Dr und so weiter?
> Vll auch an Supermotos
> 
> Btw, bei unsereres Virago klappern die Ventile vom hinteren Zylinder übertrieben laut, woran könnte das denn liegen?


Also ich zum Beispiel hab ne KMX von Kawasaki, hol dir als 125er auf jeden fall ne 2 Takter. Die 4 Takter wie zum Beispiel ne Yamaha WR 125 kommen nicht aus dem Quark, ne 125er 2 Takt zieht der in der Beschleunigung als auch in der Endgeschwindigkeit direkt davon.
Nen kumpel von mir fährt ne 125er Beta 4 Takt, 12 PS oder so, grottig......

Gibt auch 125er mit 34 Ps, weis allerdings nicht ob man die so offen fahren darf, du ja sowieso nicht weil unter 18 
Guck mal bei facebook nach "Creed Racing"  der hat so ne starke 125er Gasgas 
Nen bekannter von mir hat ne 125er 2 Takt von KTM, das Teil hat glaub ich 40 Ps oder so
Sind aber auch nicht billig, Husqvarna bietet auch ganz gute an, zum beispiel FootpegGrinders und jemand von Kolbenfresser haben eine.




T-Drive schrieb:


> @EXX
> 
> Das ist kein Öl das ist Bremsflüssigkeit, die dir den Lack ablöst, da wo sie hinläuft. Hilft nur die Dichtung zu ersetzen und den Behälter NICHT zu voll machen. Der "max" am Strich am Behälter ist nicht umsonst.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, weis du wo ich so ein Teil herbekomme?  Oder eine  dichtung?   
Könnte zwa'r zu nem KTM Händler fahren aber der nächste gute ist so 100km weg


----------



## hendrosch (21. Juli 2014)

@Pommesbunker als erstes musst du dich zwischen 2 und 4T entscheiden. 
Vorne Weg es gibt so wie ichs gelesen hab auch brauchbare 4T 125 Enduros/Supermotos. 
Und fahren musst du ja (eigentlich) sowieso mit 15PS. 
Beim 2T hast du den Vorteil das der meistens etwas besser geht (beide mit 15 PS, gegen ne offene sieht ne 4 Takter logischerweise kein Land), außerdem sind Fahrwerk und Bremsen meistens etwas großzügiger Dimensioniert. 
Nachteile gibt es beim 2 Takter dafür genug, aber das macht auch irgendwie den Charme aus, aber wenn man einfach nur fahren will ists sicher nicht das richtige. 
So ist die Leistungsentfaltung nicht so gleichmäßig wie beim 4T, die Wartungsintervalle deutlich kürzer und vor allem der Spritverbrauch höher (+ Öl, da bist du allein ohne Reparaturen pro KM doppelt so teuer dabei). 
Außerdem ist so ein 2T doch schon Fehler anfälliger als ein 4T Einspritzer, da muss man Spaß am basteln haben.  

Ne EXC kannst du gleich vergessen, kurz zusammengefasst: zu teuer, nicht richtig Drosselbar und viel zu teuer im Unterhalt (laut HB sind glaube ich z.B. alle 10h neues Getriebeöl)

Enduros die ich kenne die bezahlbar (vorallem auf den Unterhalt bezogen) sind wären:
Aprilia SX/MX/RX den Unterschied kenn ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht das eine ist ne Supermoto. Motor ist der selbe wie in der RS125 (die hab ich ja) da ist Unterhaltstechnisch alles im Rahmen und er ist ganz gut drosselbar und dann auch fahrbar. 
Husquvarna WR(E) genaues weis ich nicht scheint aber auch bezahlbar zu sein. 
Yamaha DT 125 ziemlich haltbarer Motor (fürn 2T) brauchbare Leistung, das Fahrwerk ist wohl aber ziemlich einfach gehalten, aber auf die Strecke willst du ja sicher eh nicht. 
Zur KMX kann dir Exx vermutlich mehr sagen. 
Es gibt noch mehr, mir fallen als 2T aber grad nur die ein. 
Bei den 4T gibt es viel Krücken wohl aber auch brauchbares für mich Stand 2T fest deshalb kann ich hier nicht so viel sagen. 
Yamaha WR125 bzw. die Enduro davon sind relativ schwer und der Motor etwas träge außerdem bezweifle ich eine wirkliche Geländegänigkeit, aber so schlimm sind die schonma nicht (werden aber in der Anschaffung recht teuer sein)
Suzuki DR125 hatte ich in der Fahrschule, Motortechnisch die letzte Krücke. 
Was ich gehört hab ist die MZ (ka wie die heißt) brauchbar. 

Es gibt noch viel mehr aber ich war sehr schnell auf die RS125 eingeschosen da war das Thema Enduro durch. Deshalb kann ich dir nicht so viel sagen, zu den Modell ist zum großteil was ich so gehört hab und mein persönlicher Eindruck, also verbessert mich ruhig.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Juli 2014)

Ja stimmt, deine auflistung ist schon sehr gut, hendrosch

2T ist schon teurer, allgemein sagt man dass man alle 20tkm den kolben wechseln soll.
Oder man fährt das Teil bis der Motor fritte geht.

Zur KMX kann ich nur sagen dass vor allem die vordere Bremse sehr sehr schwach ist, wenn man sich richtig anstrengt kann man es mal schaffen das hinterrad bist zu 2 cm zu lupfen, dementsprechend sollte man immer gut Abstand halten 

Die Standart Übersetzung ist meiner Meinung nach zu lang, im 6. Gang fehlt der Durchzug, ich hab mein Ritzel von 16 auf 14 Zähne geändert, damit kann man immernoch sehr gut wheelies ziehen, andererseits aber auch noch 120 bis 140 kmh Topspeed, je nachdem wie gut deine KMX ist, ich zum beispiel hab trotz größerer Hauptdüse die schwächste KMX in meinem Freundeskreis.

Die Yamaha DT müsste ziemlich ähnlich sein 
Man kann mit den Dingern auch mal kleinere Sprünge machen, aber das geht halt ziemlich ins gebälk weil die nicht wirklich ausgelegt sind wie ne EXC oder SX


----------



## Festplatte (21. Juli 2014)

Theorie mit 0 Fehlerpunkten.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. Juli 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Gibt auch 125er mit 34 Ps, weis allerdings nicht ob man die so offen fahren darf, du ja sowieso nicht weil unter 18
> Guck mal bei facebook nach "Creed Racing"  der hat so ne starke 125er Gasgas
> Nen bekannter von mir hat ne 125er 2 Takt von KTM, das Teil hat glaub ich 40 Ps oder so
> Sind aber auch nicht billig, Husqvarna bietet auch ganz gute an, zum beispiel FootpegGrinders und jemand von Kolbenfresser haben eine.


 Die die du meinst ist ne RS125 mit Auslasselektronik die mit etwas Glück oft nur ausgesteckt wurde 

Ja, so Enduros sind hier fürs Gelände echt besser von wegen Wald und Feldwege.

Einer von Grenzgänger hat ja auch ne 690 SMC R, 
So ne Dt wäre auch noch was.

Was läuft deine KMX denn so?
Wie viel hast du denn gezahlt mit welchem Baujahr?
Iwie sehen auf Fotos aber alle Enduros so albacken aus 

2 Takter ham Style, sicher kauf ich so eine 

Hmm, Cross fahren hats mir iwie langsam echt angetan...

Kann man bei ner Enduro eigl noch zusätzlich Straßenbereifung eintragen lassen?


----------



## >ExX< (22. Juli 2014)

Die RS 125 ist aber für die Straße oder?

Nen Kumpel von hat ne Yamaha TZR 125 mit 34 PS, nen anderer die Aprilia 125 RS glaub ich, fast baugleich.
Aber halt beide für die Straße.

Meine KMX läuft auf der geraden 115 bis 120 kmh, wenn man sich duckt sinds gute 125, aber dann bin ich schon im roten bereich, normalerweise ist die ja länger übersetzt.

Wenn du ne gute erwischt schaffst du auch 135 bis 140 kmh.
Ich vermute mal dass es bei der DT ähnlich ist.
Die KMX gibts übrigends auch baugleich von Honda, weis nur grad die Bezeichnung nicht, aber technisch identisch weil die das Teil damals gemeinsam entwickelt haben.

Baujahr ist meine von 98'
Habe 475€ bezahlt, musste allerdings ne Menge machen und hatte sehr sehr viel Ärger mit dem Ding.
Habe ca. 4 Monate gebraucht um das Ding richtig ans laufen zu bekommen, immer war was anderes und musste wieder neue ersatzteile kaufen. Habe mit sicherheit nochmal 300€ bis 350€ investiert.

Aber seit Februar läuft sie 

Also für ne technisch gute KMX würd ich schon so ca. 800€ einplanen.
Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, ich fahre mit dem Ding richtig gerne, weils auch nicht schlimm ist wenn das Ding umkippt oder man sich mal langmacht damit.

Passiert halt relativ oft dass dann das Rad vorne schief ist oder sich der lenker verbiegt


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Juli 2014)

Das wäre ja echt noch ganz ok vom Preis 

Bezüglich meiner Straßen und Endurobereifung eintragen lassen, weißt du da was?


----------



## mülla1 (23. Juli 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Schick schick!
> 
> Was das mit den Kennzeichenhaltern soll weiß ich auch immer nicht... kann mir doch keiner erzählen, dass das einem Designer gefällt.
> Man soll doch hier nur ins Zubehörregal greifen oder am Besten noch direkt beim Hersteller den schicken KZH dazu bestellen.



Ist ganz einfach. Nach den deutschen TÜV Normen darf der Hinterreifen nicht der letzte Punkt am Motorrad sein. Warum das so ist : keine Ahnung 
Ich hab jedenfalls mal keine Plaketten wegen dem sch... bekommen. Der dekra Prüfer wollte sich da auf nichts einlassen.. Also hab ich schnell den originalhalter wieder dran geschraubt nur um ihn nach der Untersuchung wieder umzutauschen :O


----------



## PrincePaul (23. Juli 2014)

Ja das hab ich auch schon mal gehört, dachte aber, dass es das mittlerweile nicht mehr gibt.
Habe meine direkt vom Händler auf ein kurzes Heck umbauen lassen und danach war sie zum Tüv wegen der Drossel...hatte ich wohl glück?!

Ich weiß nicht... die Halter sind ja alle zugelassen. Naja sehen wir beim nächsten TÜV.


Hab mir übrigends für meinen Akra mal einen größeren DB Eater bestellt 40mm Durchmesser anstatt 32mm, kam heute an das Teil. Sieht noch legal aus und ist jetzt auch schön, naja sagen wir lauter als original.... mit Eater gibts einfach keinen schönen Klang. Aber ist der beste Kompromiss und fällt noch nicht sooo auf


----------



## moe (23. Juli 2014)

Für den Preis, den man bei Akra hinlegt, finde ich die Soundausbeute jetzt auch nicht allzu prall.
N Kumpel hat sich vor n paar Monaten nen Pott an seine 690er Duke bauen lassen. Im Vergleich zur Standartflöte ist der n bisschen lauter und latent dumpfer, aber das wars dann auch. Und das für ~600 Öre? Lasst mal stecken, Freunde.

Dauerhaft ohne Eater/mit nicht legalem Eater ist schließlich auch keine Option.


----------



## PrincePaul (23. Juli 2014)

JA ich fahre auch ne Duke 690, dank Vorschalldämpfer kommt da halt nichts an.

Allerdings wird der Akra mit der Zeit lauter, den muss man quasi auch einfahren.
Meiner hat jetzt ca. 2500km drauf und ist nochmal viel tiefer und bassiger geworden.

Nicht legaler Eater ist für die meisten (Polizisten) denk ich mal schon i.O., denn auf dem Eater selber sind keine Nummern oder ähnliches - auch auf dem originalen nicht.
Und die Lautstärke im Standgas ist auch nicht mehr geworden, von daher


----------



## >ExX< (24. Juli 2014)

Wegen der Bereifung kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, in meinem Fahrzeugschein steht nur die vorgegebene Reifengröße aber keine bestimmte Reifentypbindung.

Ich hab vom vorbesitzer nicht zugelassene Crossreifen drauf gehabt.
Jetzt hab ich Continental TKC 80 drauf, mein Kumpel hat auch die TKC 80, der andere hat irgendwelche Straßenreifen drauf und noch ein anderer hat glaub ich Michelin Sirac drauf, sind uns unsicher ob die zugelassen sind weil die so grob sind.

Musst halt den reifenhändler fragen


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juli 2014)

Ah, das wäre natürlich schon top wenn man da auch Straßenreifen montieren könnte und wenn man Bock hat Enduroreifen zu montieren 
Wenn dir einfällt wie die Baugleiche Honda hieß kannstes dann schreiben?

Btw, häng nich immer so viel aufer Arbeit rum 

Was kosten denn so Supermoto Felgen bzw. wo kriegt man die?


----------



## moe (24. Juli 2014)

Die Reifenfabrikatsbindung gibts nicht mehr. 
Du darfst afaik alle fahren, die ne Freigabe für deine Maschine haben. Die muss der Hersteller vergeben.

@Pommes: N Satz SuMofelgen geht bei 500 los.


----------



## the.hai (24. Juli 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Die Reifenfabrikatsbindung gibts nicht mehr.
> *Du darfst afaik alle fahren, die ne Freigabe für deine Maschine haben. Die muss der Hersteller vergeben.*


 
das ist auch quatsch,

mittlerweile darf man ALLES fahren. natürlich muss die richtige größe in den papieren stehen und keine weitere bindung existieren. 

REIFEN - Freigaben ? • Yamaha MT-09 Forum


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juli 2014)

Ah, gut  Wie sieht das eigl mit dem Grip z.B. bei den TKC 80 aus? Biste damit inner Kurve schonmal weggerutscht?


----------



## moe (24. Juli 2014)

@Hai: Dürfen schon, aber die Versicherungen freuen sich immer, wenn ne Unfallmaschine ohne Herstellerfreigabe ankommt. 

@Pommes: Ich hab die auf meiner XT drauf und war echt überrascht, wie weit man mit denen runter kommt. Von allen Stöllern, die ich gefahren bin, haben die mit Abstand den besten Grip. Man merkt auch gut, wann die langsam anfangen zu rutschen. Sind super zu kontrollieren.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Juli 2014)

Nächste woche ist meine letzte arbeitswoche dort, dann mach ich am 20. August schule weiter, von daher mach ich nur noch das nötigste 

Supermotofelgen gibt es leider nicht für die KMX, und die Honda auch nicht.
Wenn du glück hast findest du welche bei ebay, oder du lässt dir welche anfertigen, ist aber nicht ganz billig, glaube ca 1000€ 

Ok das mit den reifen wusste ich gar nicht

Ich bin nur mal in ner kurve weggerutscht weil ne stolle von nem 11 jahre alten porösen reifen abgebrochen ist 
Mit den TKC 80 bin ich noch nicht weggerutscht, obwohl ich die reifen ziemlich tief fahre dafür dass es relativ grobstollige sind.
Man merkt bei den reifen aber relativ genau wann man nicht tiefer gehen sollte in der kurve, von daher ziemlich problemlos zu fahren 

Edit: @moe: meinst du auch die tkc 80?


----------



## moe (24. Juli 2014)

Jo, mein ich. Aber warscheinlich n bisschen größer als deine. Hab 3x21" und 4x18".


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juli 2014)

Ah, ok.

@ExX Schule? Was wird denn gelernt?


----------



## >ExX< (25. Juli 2014)

Ja stimmt, deine schluffen sind ein wenig größer.
Aber wir haben ja schonmal 2 identische meinungen über den Reifen, gut ist der auf jeden fall

Am 20. August gehts mit FachAbi los, Richtung Metalltechnik, bis dahin würd ich noch gern nen Enduro Motorrad haben. 
Auf jeden Fall 2 Takt, 200 bis 250 ccm, am liebsten eine Gasgas oder KTM


----------



## the.hai (25. Juli 2014)

moe schrieb:


> @Hai: Dürfen schon, aber die Versicherungen freuen sich immer, wenn ne Unfallmaschine ohne Herstellerfreigabe ankommt.


 
wie oft kommt es zu einem unfall durch reifenschaden? und dann soll mir mal ein sachverständiger aufzeigen, warum z.b. der Metzeler Sportec M7 RR (ihr aktuelles Highendprodukt) auf der MT09 nicht funktionieren soll, wohingegen ne R1 kein Problem wäre. das soetwas geschieht, halte ich für nahezu unmöglich.

ne illegale kennzeichenbeleuchtung kann dir auch nicht einfach den versicherungsschutz killn, wenn der Unfall vorne passierte.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Juli 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> ne illegale kennzeichenbeleuchtung kann dir auch nicht einfach den versicherungsschutz killn, wenn der Unfall vorne passierte.



Das stimmt so nicht. 

Ein kausaler Zusammenhang muss hier nicht bestehen. 

Wenn du mit illegalen teilen fährst, bewegst du ein nicht für den öffentlichen Raum zugelassenes Fahrzeug. 

Der Versicherungsschutz erlischt hierbei sofort, auch ohne Unfall. 

Es liegt im ermessen des Richters dies anzuwenden oder nur den Finger zu heben und abzumahnen. 

Wenn die Versicherung das raus bekommt, wird sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit versuchen so raus zu kommen.


----------



## the.hai (25. Juli 2014)

Die Änderungen sind illegal, desweiteren muss nachgewiesen werden, dass sie schuld/teilschuld am unfall haben. dafür gibt es gutachter. natürlich gibt es erstmal für fahren ohne abe eine aufn deckel, aber eine versicherung kann sich nicht vor nem schaden drücken, wenn ich z.b. keine soziusrasten dranhabe. wo kommen wir denn dahin?

das illegale bauteil muss maßgeblich mit dem Unfall in Verbindung gebracht werden, da die versicherung ja es so begründen würde. (wir zahlen nicht, weil ohne illegale teile wäre nichts passiert.)

z.b. meine nicht eingeschaltete LED beleuchtung kann keinen einfluss auf irgendwas haben......


----------



## Murdoch (25. Juli 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Die Änderungen sind illegal, desweiteren muss nachgewiesen werden, dass sie schuld/teilschuld am unfall haben. dafür gibt es gutachter. natürlich gibt es erstmal für fahren ohne abe eine aufn deckel, aber eine versicherung kann sich nicht vor nem schaden drücken, wenn ich z.b. keine soziusrasten dranhabe. wo kommen wir denn dahin?
> 
> das illegale bauteil muss maßgeblich mit dem Unfall in Verbindung gebracht werden, da die versicherung ja es so begründen würde. (wir zahlen nicht, weil ohne illegale teile wäre nichts passiert.)
> 
> z.b. meine nicht eingeschaltete LED beleuchtung kann keinen einfluss auf irgendwas haben......


Nur weil du glaubst dass es so ist, heißt es noch lange nicht dass dies laut Rechtsprechung tatsächlich so ist. 

Meine oben angeführten Regelungen sind nun einmal gültige gesetzeslage. 

"wo kommen wir denn da hin" könnte ich in einem Gesetzestext bislang noch nicht finden. 

Wenn du eine ausrede brauchst um nicht zugelassene teile zu fahren ist dies aber der falsche Weg. 

Interessant zu wissen wäre allerdings das bei Unfällen nicht maßgeblich beteiligt umbauten meist gar nicht erkannt werden wenn diese dann auch nicht mit einbezogen werden wenn nicht auffällig. 

Mal im übrigen anders herum : 

Nicht zulässige leuchten = abe des Fahrzeugs erloschen = versichrrungsschutz erloschen 

Einfacher kann eine Versicherung nicht nachweisen dass der Unfall nicht versichert ist, denn laut Bedingungen hättest du damit nie im Bereich der StVO unterwegs sein dürfen. [emoji6]


----------



## the.hai (25. Juli 2014)

naja, wir reden eh aneinander vorbei und du willst es nicht verstehen 

ich sage nicht, dass es richtig ist ohne ABE zu fahren, aber man ist dadurch nicht vogelfrei gegenüber den versicherern.

ich hab es immerhin schon mehrmals erlebt und da sind die maschinen sogar durch den gutachter "gejagt" worden.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Juli 2014)

Ich verstehe schon sehr gut, aber du weißt ja eh alles besser. 
Dir will ich es auch gar nicht erklären, nur verhindern dass andere dein geschriebenes ggf. Als gegeben aufnehmen.


----------



## T-Drive (25. Juli 2014)

Da muss ich Murdoch schon recht geben.

Illegale Teile - Verlust der ABE - Verlust des Versicherungsschutzes.

Und diese Teile waren und sind immer eine Steilvorlage für die Versicherungen, die sich ohnehin immer ums zahlen drücken.

Wenn man an einen verschlafenen Gutachter kommt ist das nur Glücksache.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Juli 2014)

Jupp. Nur weil viele mausefallen den offenen sportluftfilter im Auto nicht sehen würde ich trotzdem nicht zu raten einen einzubauen, denn wenn einer Ahnung hat wirds ekelig.


----------



## the.hai (25. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub ihr habt von mir ein falsches bild, alle umbauten an der mt09 sind mit abe, aber wer was finden will, der tuts auch...

Kein soziusriemen, 4 blinker vorne, 3 bremslichter hinten... Das sind aber keine "mängel" in meinen augen


----------



## Murdoch (25. Juli 2014)

Ach hier geht es um dich? 

Ähhh das habe ich aber anders verstanden. Was sich wer an sein Moped baut ist mir völlig Wurst. 

Es ging hier nur um die richtig Stellung von gesetzlichen Regelungen die mitunter unangenehm werden können. 

Du kannst dir von mir aus Sägeblätter an die Räder montieren, solange ich dich nicht überholen muss... [emoji6]


----------



## T-Drive (25. Juli 2014)

Nein,ich halte dich nicht für einen üblen outlaw  Aber Gesetzeslage und Meinung gehen nich immer konform 

Für Blinker und Lampengläser reicht das "E" Prüfzeichen, keine extra ABE erforderlich. Der Soziusriemen muss dran sein wenn sonst keine Haltegriffe serienmässig verbaut sind. Eine technische Kontrolle oder TÜV wird das bemängeln, bei einem Unfall mit Personenschaden (Sozius) hängst du ganz schön in der Breduille.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Juli 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, deine schluffen sind ein wenig größer.
> Aber wir haben ja schonmal 2 identische meinungen über den Reifen, gut ist der auf jeden fall
> 
> Am 20. August gehts mit FachAbi los, Richtung Metalltechnik, bis dahin würd ich noch gern nen Enduro Motorrad haben.
> Auf jeden Fall 2 Takt, 200 bis 250 ccm, am liebsten eine Gasgas oder KTM



Dann haste ja 3 Mopeds rumstehen?

Ah, gleich Ing. und nicht Techniker


----------



## >ExX< (25. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte ja schon 3 in der Garage, als die Honda noch da war.
Wenn ich noch ne dicke 2 Takter bekommen sollte muss die KMX weg, vielleicht nimmt mein Bruder die vorübergehend zum üben.

Denn 3 Motorräder sind zu viel, einerseits geldtechnisch als schüler etwas schwierig
Und der zeitliche Aufwand, man muss die ja auch manchmal pflegen 

Ja mal gucken wo es mich so hintreibt, techniker mach ich nicht, aber studieren auf jeden fall und vielleicht sogar den master studiengang, würde schon gerne in der entwicklung für motorräder arbeiten.
PKW wären aber auch ok


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Juli 2014)

Jep, als Student finde 2 schon zu viel 

Ich geh eher in die Metaller Branche, die Maschinen faszinieren mich
So mühelos wie die Metall biegen oder wie genau so Rießen 5-Achs Fräsen fahren 

Gibts Motorradentwicklung bei dir inner Nähe denn was?


----------



## the.hai (25. Juli 2014)

Ich studiere ja facility management und mein traum is noch der einstieg bei bmw motorrad in berlin. Mal sehn ob ich es da mal in ein prsktikum schaffe. Für die bachelor thesis wäre das geil. Wenn nich bleib ich in der autovermietung, die branche hat soviele facetten, sowohl kfz technisch, als auch wirtschaftlich 

Wer einmal mit dem zweirad virus infiziert ist.  ..... "_"

Kann das immer nich verstehn wie leute NUR fahren können, ohne jeglisches technisches verständnis und interesse.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Juli 2014)

Ne, also bei mir in der nähe gibt es sowas nicht, hier aufm land gibts nur kleine mittelständische betriebe, maschinenbau firmen gibts hier aber schon, nur wird man hier schlecht bezahlt und wenn dann wolte ich nicht in der produktion arbeiten, ok, ein bisschen wäre ok.
Lieber will ich aber neue Ideen einbringen 

Das mit dem Motorradvirus kenne ich, entweder man ist komplett infiziert, oder man will eig nichts davon wissen.
Alleine das Hintergrundwissen zu dem Hobby ist ja interessant, weils einfach viel mehr spaß macht wenn man auch mal mit anderen leuten drüber diskutieren kann usw


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Juli 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ne, also bei mir in der nähe gibt es sowas nicht, hier aufm land gibts nur kleine mittelständische betriebe, maschinenbau firmen gibts hier aber schon, nur wird man hier schlecht bezahlt und wenn dann wolte ich nicht in der produktion arbeiten, ok, ein bisschen wäre ok.
> Lieber will ich aber neue Ideen einbringen
> 
> Das mit dem Motorradvirus kenne ich, entweder man ist komplett infiziert, oder man will eig nichts davon wissen.
> Alleine das Hintergrundwissen zu dem Hobby ist ja interessant, weils einfach viel mehr spaß macht wenn man auch mal mit anderen leuten drüber diskutieren kann usw



Ich bin erst richtig infiziert seit wir die Yamaha haben 

Bei uns inner Nähe gibts ne Riesenfirma mit Werken in Brasilien, USA China und noch einem in GB zusätzlich zu dem Hauptwerk.
Die produzieren und entwickeln die Produktionsstraße mit denen die Motoren bearbeitet werden.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Juli 2014)

oh, hört sich ja gut an, da konnte the.hai interesse dran haben 

jetzt mal was anders:

Ich will mir ne neue Actioncam holen, und interessiere mich für die Sony HDR AS 30 Bike Edition.
Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem DIng?
Sony HDR-AS30VB Bike Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SONY-HDR-AS-...egapixel-/261539061579?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## the.hai (26. Juli 2014)

Heute musste mal wieder das traumwetter genutzt werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juli 2014)

Hab jetzt die Sony Actioncam bestellt.

Gerade nochmal die Bildqualität zwischen einer GoPro und meiner Rollei verglichen 

Ich will jetzt ganz schnell die Sony hier haben


----------



## hendrosch (29. Juli 2014)

So ich mach bei meinem Moped dann mal die 8000er Inspektion. 
Zusätzlich tausch ich auch mal das Gabelöl von 10w auf 15w mal gucken wies sich dann fährt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. August 2014)

Hat eigl jemand von euch Erfahrung bzw. ist mal Motocross gefahren?
Könnte ich mir vll auch vorstellen, aber muss man echt so extrem zu Rennen reisen?


----------



## mülla1 (1. August 2014)

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt in der deutschen Meisterschaft mit (keine Ahnung welche irgendeine Jugend klasse). Und ich muss sagen das er schon verdammt oft unterwegs ist  ich glaube wenn man das selbst bezahlt ist das ganz schön Zeitaufwändig und teuer. Soweit ich weiss wird er aber gesponsert


----------



## worco (2. August 2014)

Ich bin Motocross und Enduro gefahren.
Was heißt man muss zu Rennen reisen. Müssen tut man gar nichts, es gibt Serien auf verschiedenen Niveaus, und im Regelfall je höher, desto weiträumiger verteilt.
Ist dasselbe wie im Fußball, "muss man da echt so extrem zu Spielen fahren?" Kommt drauf an, wenn man jeden Freitag mit den Kumpels auf dem Bolzplatz ums Eck kickt eher nicht.
Spielt man bei ner WM mit wird die Anreise eben für die meisten nen bisschen weiter.


----------



## >ExX< (3. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Vorderrad oben, wird man dich loben


----------



## the.hai (3. August 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

natürlich auf abgesperrter teststrecke


----------



## >ExX< (4. August 2014)

Selbstverständlich, auf öffentlicher straße würd ich das niemals machen


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. August 2014)

Das muss man sich auch erstma trauen 
Ultimate motorbike fails and win compilation - YouTube

Hmm, bei nem Händler hier inner Nähe steht ne DR125S Bj.88 mit 28000 km runter, wie sind die denn so?


----------



## >ExX< (5. August 2014)

Ok das ist echt krank unter dem Ding herzubügeln 

so, hier könnt ihr sehen was so passiert wenn nen wheelie mal nicht ganz klappt, zumindest der abschluss.
War mein erster Wheelie der in die Hose ging, zum glück mit der KMX.

Ist mir gestern passiert.
Fazit: 
Blinker hinten links ab
Spiegel vorne Links ab
Lenker krumm
Vergaser aus Ansaugstutzen gerutscht
Drehzahlwelle defekt
Kennzeichen krumm
Heck und Rücklicht angekratzt
Handschuhe durch
Hose kleines Loch drin
leichte Schürfwunde am rechten Knie

Video dazu folgt bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Zu der Suzuki kann ich nichts sagen, aber denke mal dass man eig mit keriner 125er 2 takt was falsch macht.
        Drehmoment haben die Dinger eh nicht und dann kommts eig nur noch auf die Leistung an.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. August 2014)

Jeans oder Mx Hose?
Das kommt davon wenn man den Straßenverkehr gefährdet 
Für nen Hunni nehm ich sie dir ab 

Wäre dann echt schade um die KTM gewesen.


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wäre dann echt schade um die KTM gewesen.


 
ohja  deswegen bin ich mit meiner mt09 auch so verdammt vorsichtig unterwegs, was wheelen angeht 

hab jetzt grad erst paar burnouts gemacht, da der reifen eh fertig war 

alt vs neu

d214 vs m7 rr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendrosch (6. August 2014)

Ich bin nur die Suzuki DR125SM in der Fahrschule gefahren die würd ich nicht empfehlen der Motor ist ne ganz schöne Krücke. (Also wir reden übern 4T richtig?)
Die SM hat auch nur 5 Gänge, aber dem Teil fehlt einfach die puste hat ja auch keine 15PS sondern nur 11 oder 12.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. August 2014)

die wäre bj 88, also wohl eher 2t, ah ok schon weiß ich mehr


----------



## >ExX< (6. August 2014)

MX Hose mit Knieschoner, sichert geht bei mir dann doch vor wenn ich sowas mache 

Mit der KTM versuch ich auch oft wheelies, aber komme mit dem Ding längst nicht so optimal an den Kipppunkt wie mit der KMX.
Das Risiko das Ding wegzuschmeißen ist mir da auch fast schon zu hoch.
Zumal man mit so ner großen Karre im 2 ten Gang ne ganz andere Geschwindigkeit hat wie mit ner 125er Kiste 

Du bist doch im 2. Gang sicher schon an die 100km/h schnell oder hai?


----------



## STSLeon (6. August 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> ohja  deswegen bin ich mit meiner mt09 auch so verdammt vorsichtig unterwegs, was wheelen angeht   hab jetzt grad erst paar burnouts gemacht, da der reifen eh fertig war   alt vs neu  d214 vs m7 rr  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=759475"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=759476"/>



Bin auf dein Feedback gespannt. Ich bin nicht so glücklich mit dem Reifen


----------



## the.hai (6. August 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Bin auf dein Feedback gespannt. Ich bin nicht so glücklich mit dem Reifen


 

weil?


----------



## >ExX< (6. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUyPa6RIPiFbcbzBY8FVMUmQ

so hier ist das Video zu dem Wheelie 

ok, einbetten funkt nicht ganz, hier der link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_HK-eqjz74&list=UUyPa6RIPiFbcbzBY8FVMUmQ


----------



## STSLeon (6. August 2014)

@ the.hai: Ich bin vorher mit dem S20 unterwegs gewesen und der war einfach extrem gut. Der M7 RR ist gut aber ich finde es fehlt einfach noch was zum S20. Da habe ich mir mehr erhofft. Das ist aber ein subjektives Gefühl. Der M7RR hat ein Kurventraining überstanden und problemlos Passabfahrten in strömenden Regen (mit ablaufendem Wasser, schmieriger Fahrbahnmarkierung, Kuhrosten, aufgelöstem Kuhmist) gemeistert. 

Aber dieses totale Vertrauen wie beim S20 stellt sich bei mir nicht ein.


----------



## mülla1 (6. August 2014)

Ich fand den S20 bisher auch am besten und hab schon etliche durch. Ein Nachteil hat er nur: er geht weg wie Radiergummi 
Deswegen steht bei mit jetzt auch (mal wieder) ein Reifenwechsel an. Ich werde dieses mal dann auf den S20 evo setzen


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. August 2014)

So heute mal unsere Virago zu nem Händler gebracht wegen den Ventilen und weil bei Vollgas iwas klappert.

Der Händler ist ech top, ist früher Rennen gefahren und hat seine Maschinen dafür selber gebaut, ist seit 81 Yamaha Vertragshändler und seit 03 für Beta zusätzlich

@ExX Was sind das denn für Spiegel, hab die schon öfter gesehen, gefalleb mir gut


----------



## >ExX< (6. August 2014)

Die nennen sich Booster.
Einfach mal bei amazon suchen, nachteil bei den dingern ist dass die zieich schnell brechen können und während der fahrt etwas vibrieren.
Aber tolles design und sogar zugelasden


----------



## Iconoclast (6. August 2014)

Meine Ausfahrt heute war echt nicht ohne. Bin ganz normal unterwegs und sehe wie aus dem Gegenverkehr einer links abbiegen will, bleibt auch stehen. Ich war echt nur noch ein paar Meter vor dem, da biegt der auf einmal ab. Bin links ausgeweichen und habe viel zu spät erkannt, dass da noch einer entgegen kommt. Ich hatte so ein scheiß Glück, dass der andere relativ weit links in der Spur gefahren ist, sodass ich links an dem anderen Wagen im Gegenverkehr (!) vorbei konnte. Sonst hätte ich heute 'nen Frontalzusammenstoß gehabt und bei 70 KM/h will ich nicht wissen, wie ich dann ausgesehen hätte. Selten so ein Herzrasen gehabt. Hab sofort umgedreht, den Abbieger aber nicht mehr gefunden in der Siedlung. Ich hab echt für 'nen Bruchteil gedacht das wars jetzt. Ende. Die Ausfahrt habe ich danach auch beendet. Echt nicht schön gewesen.


----------



## the.hai (6. August 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Meine Ausfahrt heute war echt nicht ohne. Bin ganz normal unterwegs und sehe wie aus dem Gegenverkehr einer links abbiegen will, bleibt auch stehen. Ich war echt nur noch ein paar Meter vor dem, da biegt der auf einmal ab. Bin links ausgeweichen und habe viel zu spät erkannt, dass da noch einer entgegen kommt. Ich hatte so ein scheiß Glück, dass der andere relativ weit links in der Spur gefahren ist, sodass ich links an dem anderen Wagen im Gegenverkehr (!) vorbei konnte. Sonst hätte ich heute 'nen Frontalzusammenstoß gehabt und bei 70 KM/h will ich nicht wissen, wie ich dann ausgesehen hätte. Selten so ein Herzrasen gehabt. Hab sofort umgedreht, den Abbieger aber nicht mehr gefunden in der Siedlung. Ich hab echt für 'nen Bruchteil gedacht das wars jetzt. Ende. Die Ausfahrt habe ich danach auch beendet. Echt nicht schön gewesen.


 
ja, linksabbieger... hat mich schonmal zum schienbeinbruch gebracht 

aber ich finds gut, dass dir nichts passiert ist und auch das ausweichmanöver gut ging. oftmals hat man ja als motorradfahrer dann noch richtig pech...misslungenes ausweichmanöver, körper geschunden, karre kaputt, verursacher WEG


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. August 2014)

Jep, als Motorradfahrer ist man immer der Depp...
Am besten immer mit Kamera fahren...

@exX Wieso hast du denn zwei Spiegel dran? Ist die mit über 105 eingetragen?


----------



## Iconoclast (6. August 2014)

Ja, wollte mit demnächst sowieso mal eine GoPro holen.


----------



## >ExX< (7. August 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Jep, als Motorradfahrer ist man immer der Depp...
> Am besten immer mit Kamera fahren...
> 
> @exX Wieso hast du denn zwei Spiegel dran? Ist die mit über 105 eingetragen?


 
Eingetragen ist sie mit 112 km/h.
Also alles was über 105km/h fährt muss nen 2. Spiegel haben?


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. August 2014)

Glaub schon, ist normal bei Leichtkrafträdern so.
Hab das auch nur in nem Video vonner Kontrolle gehört wo die Maschine mit 103 eingetragen war 

Edit: Ah ok, ab Bj 1990 sind zwei Spiegel scheinbar Pflicht bzw. ab 100 kmh.

Um sicherzugehen müsste man halt Klutten fragen, der weiß das wahrscheinlich


----------



## >ExX< (7. August 2014)

Bin jetzt mal mit meiner KMX über nen Anlieger Frei weg gefahren, zack kamen mir die bullen entgegen.
Ich hatte auch nur einen spiegel dran, der war auch noch rechts montiert und dazu noch eingeklappt, die haben ziemlich blöd geguckt.
Bin dann schnell weiter und paar mal abgebogen durch nen paar gassen in der stadt, ich weis nicht ob die gedreht hatten


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. August 2014)

Oh, heute beim holen der Viraog beim Händler die XVS950A gesehen  Die gefällt mir und meinem Vater echt gu 

Am 18. hab ich jetzt erste Theoriestunde 
1200€, wenn man sich blöd anstellt 1500€

Schein wir auf ner Duke gemacht, die gefällt mir auch gut.


----------



## PrincePaul (7. August 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> ohja  deswegen bin ich mit meiner mt09 auch so verdammt vorsichtig unterwegs, was wheelen angeht
> 
> hab jetzt grad erst paar burnouts gemacht, da der reifen eh fertig war



Also bei Burnouts hab ich mehr angst das was passiert als beim wheelen 
Kp das das ding auf einmal grip bekommt und dann abfliegt oder so... Hab allerdings auch noch nie einen gemacht... reifen hat noch genug Profil 

Wheelie braucht man ja nicht ganz so steil fahren, dann sind die auch schon relativ lang und man kommt nicht übern Kippunkt


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. August 2014)

Hab heute auffer Autobahn auch einen mit nem Grenzgaenger Pulli gesehen


----------



## >ExX< (7. August 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Also bei Burnouts hab ich mehr angst das was passiert als beim wheelen
> Kp das das ding auf einmal grip bekommt und dann abfliegt oder so... Hab allerdings auch noch nie einen gemacht... reifen hat noch genug Profil
> 
> Wheelie braucht man ja nicht ganz so steil fahren, dann sind die auch schon relativ lang und man kommt nicht übern Kippunkt


 
Dafür braucht man aber ne sehr lange gerade, ne starke maschine und man muss schalten können, sonst dauert der wheelie auch nicht sehr lang.
Ich z.b. fahre lieber am kipppunkt, somit kann man quasi so lang ziehen wie man schafft


----------



## PrincePaul (7. August 2014)

Joa stimmt, das is mit der KMX evtl schwierig 

Mit der mt bzw ner 690er aber eig kein Problem.... ich lerne lieber schalten und hab luft zum Kippunkt.
Fühle ich mich irgendwie sicherer, aber evtl. ändert sich das ja auch irgendwann


----------



## >ExX< (7. August 2014)

Ich hab auch schon echt viel geübt, an den Kipppunkt muss man sich mit viel Geduld rantasten, das dauert einfach.
Aber es ist nen sau geiles Gefühl an dem Kipppunkt zu sein, einfach geil nen wheelie zu ziehen und zu wissen dass man kurz vorm hinten rüberkippen ist 

Mit ner 690er ist das auf jeden fall kein Problem, mit dem Schalten sollte ich auch mal trainieren, aber mit der KTM hab ich bisher eh nicht so viel Erfahrung im wheelen.
Aber ich glaub meine KMX segnet bald das zeitliche, fühlt sich nicht mehr so taufrisch an....


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. August 2014)

So, erstmal das neue Querly Video sehen 

Man, ich mutiere immer mehr zum Enduro und SuMo Fan^^


----------



## >ExX< (8. August 2014)

Das video muss ich mir auch noch anschauen, die sind immer richtig gut


----------



## PrincePaul (8. August 2014)

Is auch diesmal wieder gut xD
Wobei ich ja die Videos mit mehr Straßenaktion irgendwie geiler finde


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. August 2014)

Boah, der Typ ab 5:28 hats echt drauf Stoppies die Treppe runter, in einem Anlauf ne 80 Grad steile Mauer hoch Der hat meinen vollrn Respekt.

Aber wieso müssen die Pullis so teuer sein 

Wieso gibts bei dir inner Nähe eigl so viele Cross Kanäle, exX?
Boah, wenn ich die Hänge seh, will auch


----------



## PrincePaul (8. August 2014)

Das Moped was der Typ fährt ist aber derbe geil


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. August 2014)

Die DRZ? Oder die von dem anderen? Was ist das denn für eine?


----------



## PrincePaul (8. August 2014)

ne nicht die DRZ xD

Ich glaub is ne EXC, keine anhung auf jedenfall ne KTM. (das Moped ab 5:17-5:50)


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. August 2014)

achso, ja stand iwie in den comments dass das ne exc ist.


----------



## PrincePaul (8. August 2014)

Ich bin noch nie son offroad Gerät gefahren, da habe ich auch nochmal richtig Bock drauf.
Mal schaun demnächts gehts erstmal mitm quad ins Gelände und danach bestimmt auch nochma mitm Moped


----------



## >ExX< (8. August 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Boah, der Typ ab 5:28 hats echt drauf Stoppies die Treppe runter, in einem Anlauf ne 80 Grad steile Mauer hoch Der hat meinen vollrn Respekt.
> 
> Aber wieso müssen die Pullis so teuer sein
> 
> ...


 
Also hier bei mir in der näheren Umgebung gibts sonst keine weiteren Cross Kanäle, zumindest sind mir keine bekannt.
Der nächste bekannte wäre dann einmal ca. 80km weit weg.  Das wäre also in Waldbröl, also genau da wo querly auch sehr oft ist 
Die Mauer die ihr in den Videos immer seht wo die viele wheelies und burnouts machen ist in waldbröl, war da auch schon mal.
Am Anfang fährt ja einer mit ner Street Triple mit, mit dem bin ich auch schonmal ne Runde gefahren, aber ich glaub der hat keine Supermoto oder Enduro 

Gibt halt viele Supermoto Kanäle im Ruhrpott, ist halt auch nur so 100 km von mir weg, aber in meiner näheren Umgebung gibts glaub ich wirklich nur den von mir und meinem Kumpel.
Schade eigentlich, wäre nciht schlecht wenn man noch nen paar Leute hätte in der nähe...


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. August 2014)

Weißt du wiesos im Ruhrpott so viele Supermoto Kanäle gibt?
Aber die Straße im Wald wo sieh oft sind ist ja echt


----------



## >ExX< (8. August 2014)

Im Ruhrpott leben halt viele Menschen, da gibts dann natürlich auch mehr Supermoto Kanäle 

Ja, die Waldstrecken sind richtig geil


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. August 2014)

Aber die schwarzen Hügel sind auch 

So gerade mal gewaschen, sieht gleich wieder ganz anderst aus

Alles von 1092 km aufwärts isr unser Werk, der Händler hat er 18k Kilometer gelesen ^^

Bild lad ich beim nächsten Post hoch, das kann man in Tapatalk nachträglich scheinbar nicht.


----------



## ich558 (12. August 2014)

Mal eine gemütliche Chopper von Opa ausgeliehen. Macht schon auch Spaß


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. August 2014)

So, jetzt mal noch die Bilder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (12. August 2014)

Ich glaubs nicht dieses lahme Ding hat sich mein Vater letztes Jahr auch gekauft weil er meinte für ihn reicht es  letzt Woche ist sie von der Werkstatt wieder gekommen nach 1 Jahr Standzeit war der Vergaser dicht. Macht aber null Spaß zu fahren mit nur 125ccm schafft man keine 50km/h bergauf was mir mein Vater anfangs nicht glauben wollte.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. August 2014)

Mein Vater hat die sich nur gekauft weil er den A1 bekommen hat.
Er hätte auch nen größeren mit 20 gemacht, hats aber aua Vernunft nicht gemacht...


----------



## ich558 (12. August 2014)

Aber bei dem Gewicht und der Leistung macht es keinen Spaß zu fahren. Null Sound und selbst im 1 Gang spürt man keine Beschleunigung bergauf wirds zur Qual. Das Foto oben ist eine 650er Suzuki mit 28PS die fährt sich echt toll und hat einen geilen Sound sowas wäre für unsere alten Herren am besten gewesen


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. August 2014)

Naja, mir macht die keinen Spaß, meinem Vater reichts..


----------



## the.hai (12. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Macht aber null Spaß zu fahren mit nur 125ccm schafft man keine 50km/h bergauf was mir mein Vater anfangs nicht glauben wollte.


 
naja, das ist ja wohl arg übertrieben. das schafft selbst meine S50 

letztendlich muss das jeder selbst entscheiden. mein onkel hat auch anfang des jahres ne rs4 125er für sich und seinen sohn gekauft. der ist komplett zufrieden und die 120km/h spitze reichn ihm auch. nicht jeder fährt motorrad wegen den 3s von 0-100km/h oder der 300km/h spitze.

viele wollen einfach nur cruisen und das gefühl eines zweirades haben. ja ich kenn sogar nen chopperfahrer, der hatte keinen großen führerschein und hat selbst seine 250er so krass zum custombike gemacht, dass sie keiner harley nachstand. jetzt hat er aber nen großen schein und demzufolge auch ne custom auf basis der intruder 1400er.


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2014)

Bin gerade eben mal motorrad gefahren, und muss sagen dass es absolut kein spaß macht, alle fahren nur noch 65 oder so bei 100 auf der landstraße....


----------



## killer89 (12. August 2014)

Die Autos oder die Moppeds? 

Bei uns fahren die zügiger, aber Schnarchnasen haben wir auch zur Genüge...

MfG


----------



## ich558 (12. August 2014)

Doch ehrlich aber bei 11 PS hohem Fahrzeuggewicht auch nicht verwunderlich. 
Klar will nicht jeder ein 3s Bike aber "etwas" Leistung ist ja nie verkehrt hat sich nix mit schnell fahren zu tun eher kann man dann gemütlicher fahren als sich immer zu quälen voranzukommen


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2014)

Ne ne die autos 

Motorräder waren nur 1 da


----------



## Iconoclast (12. August 2014)

Ich brauchs ausgewogen. Fahre sehr gerne gemütlich herum, alleine und mit Freunden und ab und an darfs dann auch mal was schneller sein. Deswegen ist's bei mir auch 'ne 180PS Rennsemmel geworden. Langsam geht immer und schnell auch. Mir gefallen auch viele andere Moppeds, unter anderem die Intruder, da da fehlt mit bei Bedarf der entsprechende Durchzug. So habe ich für mich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. 
Einzig den megageilen Sound einer Chopper hab ich nicht. Vielleicht hole ich mir da irgendwann mal was als zweites Bike.


----------



## >ExX< (13. August 2014)

Also wenn ich auf kurvigen strecken nen Schleicher vor mir hab werde ich schon fast cholerisch, das geht mir dann schon leicht an die Nerven, weils mich einfach so in der rechten Hand juckt 

vor allem halt bei strecken die man kennt


----------



## killer89 (13. August 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also wenn ich auf kurvigen strecken nen Schleicher vor mir hab werde ich schon fast cholerisch, das geht mir dann schon leicht an die Nerven, weils mich einfach so in der rechten Hand juckt   vor allem halt bei strecken die man kennt


Lass ihn schleichen... immer noch besser, als wenn auf gerader Strecke auf einmal einer im Schritttempo gurkt oder sich im Ort 1 m vor seiner Hofeinfahrt den Blinker wirft, da krieg ich ja ne richtige Krawatte 

MfG


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2014)

Wenn jemand echt extrem schleicht, dann kann man auch schon mal ein Überholverbot - in welcher Form auch immer - missachten. (Wobei das mittlerweile ja recht teuer geworden ist) 
Vor 2 Jahren war das noch zweistellig.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. August 2014)

Wieso darf man eigentlich im Überholverbote Motorrader und Traktoren überholen, das Motorrad aber kein Auto?


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieso darf man eigentlich im Überholverbote Motorrader und Traktoren überholen, das Motorrad aber kein Auto?


Bezieht sich auf mehrspurige Fahrzeuge. Das Motorrad ist einspurig. Traktoren dürfen übrigens nicht generell überholt werden, wenn ein Überholverbot vorliegt. Da steht dann meistens "X" dürfen überholt werden.

Ergänzung:
Hängt vermutlich damit zusammen, dass man den Gegenverkehr hinter einem Motorrad besser beobachten kann als hinter einem Traktor, LKW oder normalen PKW. Außerdem muss man theoretisch weniger ausscheren.


----------



## danomat (13. August 2014)

Bei den mopeds stammt das noch von früher als die noch nicht so schnell waren. Eigentlicb müsste das geändert werden da es meist ein risiko des mopedfahrers darstellt. 
Traktoren nur bis 25kmh. Und solche sieht man kaum noch. Meist 40-60kmh. 

Eigentlich auch egal da die meisten davon eh nichts wissen


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. August 2014)

Halt, Traktoren, die 25 fahren dürfen überholt werden!
Wenn du also einen Traktor siehst und sofort ausscherst ist das legitim, nur wenn du hinter ihm herfährst und siehst, dass er schneller fährt als 25 darfst du nicht überholen.
So hats mir mein Fahrlehrer gesagt.


----------



## Buxxdehude (13. August 2014)

Man darf als Mopedfahrer doch auch überholen, solange man nicht über die Mittellinie fährt oder ist das eine Krux?


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. August 2014)

Soweit ich weiß, gilt: Es dürfen keine mehrspurigrn Fahrzeuge überholt werden.
Hab davon jetzt im Fahrschulbuch auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## >ExX< (13. August 2014)

Theoretisch darf man doch auch mehrspurige fahrzeuge überholen bei einem überholverbot, wenn man nicht über die durchgezogene Linie zieht und trotzdem den Mindestabstand einhält.
Dann muss das Fahtzeug aber ziemlich schmal sein oder die straße ziemlich breit


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Theoretisch darf man doch auch mehrspurige fahrzeuge überholen bei einem überholverbot, wenn man nicht über die durchgezogene Linie zieht und trotzdem den Mindestabstand einhält.
> Dann muss das Fahtzeug aber ziemlich schmal sein oder die straße ziemlich breit


Wo gibt es so breite Straßen? Außerdem riskierst du viel. Sofern der Vorausfahrende dir nicht klar ersichtlich mit dem Blinker anzeigt, dass du überholen kannst, ziemlich lebensmüde.

Edit:
Habe in der STVO jetzt keine Ausnahmeregelung zu Traktoren bis 25 km/h gefunden. Weder beim Überholverbote durch Schild, noch durch eine durchgezogene Linie.


@ Pommesbunker
Frag deinen Fahrlehrer mal nach dem Paragraphen. Der sollte das ja wissen. Hatte Verkehrsrecht nicht als Hauptfach. 


edit2:
Wie ich bereits sagte, gilt das Überholverbot für alle, sofern nicht dieses Schild aufgeführt ist. Das steht übrigens für Traktoren bis 25km/h.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danomat (13. August 2014)

Sorry. Da muss dann natürlich das weiße traktorschild als ausnahme dabei sein. Aber dann nur bis max 25kmh


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. August 2014)

Kann auch sein, dass ich da was verwechsle, ist jetzt auch schon ein Jahr her...


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass ich da was verwechsle, ist jetzt auch schon ein Jahr her...


Bei mir ists 8 Jahre her und ich wusste es noch, auch wenn du mich tatsächlich verunsichert hast. 

In städtischen Regionen würde ich mich allerdings immer ans Überholverbot halten. Die Polizisten stehen da meist an der richtigen Stelle. Vor allem im Ruhrgebiet, wo man das Geld braucht.  Mein Punkt (auch wegen Missauchtung des Überholverbots) ist eben erst verfallen.


----------



## >ExX< (13. August 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wo gibt es so breite Straßen? Außerdem riskierst du viel. Sofern der Vorausfahrende dir nicht klar ersichtlich mit dem Blinker anzeigt, dass du überholen kannst, ziemlich lebensmüde.


 
Westlich von Salzkotten weis ich auf jeden Fall dass dort so breite Fahrspuren sind, ist aber auch die einzige Straße die mir bekannt ist mit so breiten Spuren.
Lebensmüde würde ich es nicht nennen, das Risiko ist sogar geringer da man auf der eigenen Spur bleibt und bei dem Überholvorgang nichtmal in den eventuell auftauchenden Gegenverkehr gerät.
Bei einem normalen Überholvorgang zeigt einem der Vordermann auch nicht an dass man überholen kann.

Aber ja, dass ich manchmal zu viel riskiere ist richtig, hab auch schonmal auf einer Gefahrenstrecke mit Überholverbot und doppelt durchgezogener Linie in einer nicht einsehbaren Rechtskurve eine LKW Kolonne überholt, war recht spannend


----------



## Dee7734 (13. August 2014)

Fahre eine Suzuki GSX-R 1100w OLB (110KW / 150PS) und dachte ich grüße mal schnell all die hier anwesenden Fahrer .


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Bei einem normalen Überholvorgang zeigt einem der Vordermann auch nicht an dass man überholen kann.


Genau das tun viele Fahrer, wenn man im Ländlichen unterwegs ist! 
Vielleicht nicht direkt im Pott und Umland, aber spätestens Richtung Siegerland und zum Teil auch im restlichen Bergischen oder Sauerland.



Dee7734 schrieb:


> Fahre eine Suzuki GSX-R 1100w OLB (110KW / 150PS) und dachte ich grüße mal schnell all die hier anwesenden Fahrer .


Herzlich willkommen. Schickes Mopped.


----------



## >ExX< (14. August 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Genau das tun viele Fahrer, wenn man im Ländlichen unterwegs ist!
> Vielleicht nicht direkt im Pott und Umland, aber spätestens Richtung Siegerland und zum Teil auch im restlichen Bergischen oder Sauerland.
> 
> 
> Herzlich willkommen. Schickes Mopped.


 
Ich komme ja ausm Sauerland und fahre auch viel im Siegerland, selten auch mal im bergischen, aber dass jemand geblinkt hat hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, vielleicht hab ich auch immer nur die falschen vor mir 

Hi hallo zum Neuen


----------



## thunderofhate (14. August 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich komme ja ausm Sauerland und fahre auch viel im Siegerland, selten auch mal im bergischen, aber dass jemand geblinkt hat hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, vielleicht hab ich auch immer nur die falschen vor mir


Ich bewege mich da nur im Märkischen Kreis oder im Kreis Olpe. 
Meistens dann in der Abfolge Halver > Meinerzhagen > Olpe und dann Richtung Bad Berleburg oder Bad Laasphe.
Habe aber wirklich jede Fahrt min. 1-2 Leute, die einem signalisieren, dass man überholen kann. Manchmal fahren sie auch nur einfach weit rechts. Das reicht ja.


----------



## >ExX< (15. August 2014)

Ja westliches sauerland müsstebich auch mal mehr fahren, war bisher nur bis sundern gekommen.


----------



## Driftking007 (17. August 2014)

Es gibt auch Landstraßen, ich glaub die B3 ist das gewesen, Richtung Hamburg, da ist ein befahrbarer halber Standstreifen (für die langsameren LKWs) und dort kann man auch gut überholen und auf der eigenen Spur bleiben


----------



## PrincePaul (17. August 2014)

Hey Leute,

überlege gerade beim nächsten Reifenwechsel meine Felgen lackieren bzw. pulvern zu lassen.
Habt ihr damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. habt Tips?

Pulvern ist ja auf jedenfall schonmal beständiger und hält mehr aus - ist bloß schwieriger aufzutragen, bzw. die erste Firma, bei der ich angefragt habe hat es schon mal gleich abgelehnt.
Begründung: Machen wir nicht mehr, zu aufwendig und zu viele Probleme....

Meine Felgen sind aktuell komplett schwarz und ich würde es so in der Art machen:

Original:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das orange soll dann die Farbe vom Rahmen haben, habs nicht ganz hinbekommen bei der Bildbearbeitung.....
Aktuell tendiere ich zu 1, was sagt ihr?


----------



## killer89 (18. August 2014)

Die Bilder 2-4 sehen alle gleich aus!?  Ich wäre für einen orangen Felgenrand.   Zum Thema pulvern/Lacken kann ich dir leider nix sagen, pulvern hält aber in der Regel besser.  MfG


----------



## PrincePaul (18. August 2014)

Bei den Bildern 2-4 ändert sich die Lackierung an der vorderen Felge 

Orangen Felgenrand könnt ich mir auch mal schnell photoshoppen.... aktuell ist hatl son Felgenband drauf in orange, aber irgendwie gefällt das nicht mehr so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dee7734 (18. August 2014)

Schon schöne Maschinen hier. Da dachte ich, zwar etwas verspätet aber ich stelle auch mal ein Foto von meiner rein


----------



## >ExX< (18. August 2014)

WElche Baujahr ist die GSX-R? 

zu den Felgen: Ich würde glaub ich Bild 2 nehmen, nicht zu groß aber auch nicht zu klein


----------



## Metalic (19. August 2014)

Falls du deine Felgen pulvern lässt, musst du auf jeden Fall die Lager neu machen danach.


----------



## PrincePaul (19. August 2014)

Die kann man nicht ausbauen und nachher wieder einsetzen?


----------



## Metalic (19. August 2014)

Ich glaube nicht


----------



## PrincePaul (19. August 2014)

Mhh... ja sehe hier auch gerade, die bieten das gleich mit neuen Lagern an:
Veredeln / Beschichten - MCT-Lohmann GmbH Kawasaki Vertrags-Händler Hannover Langenhagen - Optimize Your Bike - Motorradtuning - Optimierung.

Aber sooooo viel wollt ich nun auch nicht ausgeben


----------



## hendrosch (19. August 2014)

Da kommt mir auch extrem teuer vor hab schon öfter gelesen das sowas nur um die 100€ gepostet haben soll. (einfarbig)

Die Vorarbeit außer strahlen kann man ja selbst machen. 
Die Lager müssen neu weil man die normalerweise nicht zerstörungsfrei raus bekommt. (Kugellager mögen keine axiale Belastung, man bekommt sie aber meist nur durch schlagen auf den inneren Ring raus)

Nur glaube ich das es nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist ein Teil mehrfarbig zu Pulvern da es ja erst “eingestaubt“ wird und das dann verschmilzt, ein sauberer Übergang wird so nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Dee7734 (19. August 2014)

Ist die Gu75c

Zu den Felgen: 2 gefällt mir am Besten


----------



## Schelmiii (19. August 2014)

Ich hab hier noch eine Seite aus meiner ModdingLesezeichensammlung, vielleicht ist die was für dich:
Deteil Pulverbeschichtung

Vorne und hinten halb/halb find ich auch am besten.
Ich machs bei mir aber nur mit Folie


----------



## PrincePaul (19. August 2014)

Danke für den Link, ich hatte ja gehofft hier in der Nähe (Raum Hannover) fündig zu werden...

Folieren?! ok machst das selber? Da frikkelt man sich doch übelst einen ab oder?

Hab nochmal die Bilder angepasst, fahre ja ne schwarze Duke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. August 2014)

Oh, mein Vater hat sich heute mal bezüglich A2 informiert, scheinbar macht ihn so ne größere doch an


----------



## Schelmiii (20. August 2014)

Also mit Folieren meine ich mehr mehr breitere Felgenbandaufkleber.
Ich will da die von dieser Seite verwenden und dann halbieren, damit ich ein halb/halb Design hinbekomme.
Ob das klappt und der Aufkleber dann noch stabil aufzubringen ist, ist die andere Frage.
Die Speichen oder wie man das bei ner Gussfelge nennen will, würde ich nicht folieren.
Da bieten sich bei einheitlicher Farbe Pulvern und bei mehrfarbigem/musterhaltigem Design Lackieren, Plastidip und Wassertransferdruck mehr an.

@Pommesbunker: Einmal Blut geleckt kann man nur schwer wieder davon weg kommen


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. August 2014)

Jep, ich werd wohl auch danach weitermachen wenn ich das mit meinen Eltern geklärt habe :/
Ich versteh ja, dass es ihnen nicht wohl ist, erst recht nachdem zwei aus der Familie bei Motorradunfällen gestorben sind, aber ich rauch nicht, trinkt keinen bis gaanz wenig Alkohol und das wird auch so bleiben, da kann ich ja sowas machen...
Durch rauchen verkürzt sich die Lebenserwartung ja auch extrem.
Bei nem Unfall hat man Pech, ja aber genauso gut kann man die Treppe runterkugeln und sich das Genick brechen oder von irgenwas gestochen werden und plötzlich nen allergischen Schock bekommen...(was nem Bekannten erst passiert ist)


Wieso macht ihr wegen den Felgen eigentlich so extrem rum, lackiert die doch einfach selber?
Mit nem Kompressor und Pistole kann sich das Ergebnis schon sehen lassen 

Plastidip wäre auch ne Alternative...


----------



## killer89 (20. August 2014)

Wenn der Tag gekommen ist, ist er gekommen - hast also Recht @Pommesbunker

Ich fahr auch Rennrad und alle heulen rum und sagen: du fährst Motorrad?!? Rennrad ist aber mindestens genauso gefährlich :-/

MfG


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. August 2014)

Seh ich auch so, sterben tun wr alle, aber lieber dann bei was was einem Spaß mancht.

Edit: Meim Vater hat gesternmit den Fahrlehrern diskutiert 
Die meinen weil er keine A1 grmacht hat, dürfe er eigentlich gar keinen A1 haben 
Es ist aber scheinbar so, dass wenn man vo 1980 Klasse 4 gemacht hat, man jetzt A1 fahren darf


----------



## killer89 (20. August 2014)

A1 heißt in diesem Fall 125ccm? Das war und ist aber schon lange so, dass man mit nem Schein vor 80 die fahren darf - haben meine Eltern beide. Mein Vater hat sogar nen 7,5t-Schein...

Aber Fahrlehrer sollten das wissen...

MfG


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. August 2014)

So, Vater macht jetzt den A2 und so wie ich es mitbekommen hab/ mir denke holt er sich wohl ne Virago 535, eigentlich schade um die kleine :/


----------



## Festplatte (25. August 2014)

Morgen erstmal die erste Fahrstunde auf der Autobahn mit 'ner 125er, hat jemand Tipps oder gibt es was wichtiges zu beachten?


----------



## Heretic (25. August 2014)

Nicht umfallen auf der autobahn ? 

Ne fahr einfach ganz normal. Beim Überholen nur wirklich gut den Außenspiegel beglubschen wer da kommt.
Weis nicht welche Autobahn du befahren wirst aber bei der einen oder anderen ist ja Limit Free und , wenn da einer mit 180 kommt leidest eher du als der andere.

Und ganz Wichtig für die ersten paar male. Nicht zu schnell vonne autobahn abfahren. Meist endet die abfahrt ja in einer Kurve....
Am Anfang vertut man sich schnell mit den Geschwindigkeiten , wenn man nicht expliziet auf dne Tacho schaut

Den Rest wird dir ja wahrscheinlich dein Fahrlehrer erklären. Autobahn fahren ist eigendlich recht simpel , wenn man ruhig bleibt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. August 2014)

Jep, muss ja nur auf eventuell Überholende schauen
3 Theoriestunden, am Freitagist ne A Stunde, ich mach Theorie wohl nächsten Monat.


----------



## mülla1 (26. August 2014)

Tip: nimm einen eigenen Helm mit  ich fand es irgendwie immer ekelig wenn man die gebrauchten von der Fahrschule aufsetzen sollte.. Die waren dann auch so von niederer Qualität das mir beim schulterblick auf der Autobahn immer das Visier hochgegangen ist  nur um wieder nach unten zu knallen sobald ich wieder nach vorn geguckt hab 
Ansonsten.. Nicht umfallen ist eine gute Idee


----------



## Murdoch (26. August 2014)

Wie soll man auf der ab umfallen? [emoji15] 

Parken ist da verboten.[emoji3]


----------



## Offset (26. August 2014)

Wenn wir schon bei billigen Helmen sind, wie viel gebt ihr so für einen Helm aus? Bei Louis ist ja grade SSV und ich überlege mir da einen Helm zu kaufen. Der Schuberth SR-1 hat mir gut gefallen und ist über 200€ reduziert.


----------



## mülla1 (26. August 2014)

Der sr-1 ist sicherlich einer der besten Helme die du so kaufen kannst  
Ich fahre bisher mit einem Nolan durch die gegen.. Hat glaube so um die 200 gekostet


----------



## DOcean (26. August 2014)

Ich hab einen von Nolan, waren mein ich auch um die 200 Euro, wichtig war mir Klapphelm (Brillenträger) und Sonnenschutzvisier, nett war das es für den das n-com gibt... und PinLock hat er auch noch


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei billigen Helmen sind, wie viel gebt ihr so für einen Helm aus? Bei Louis ist ja grade SSV und ich überlege mir da einen Helm zu kaufen. Der Schuberth SR-1 hat mir gut gefallen und ist über 200€ reduziert.



Bertl ist der Mercedes unter den knitterfreien, wenn er denn richtig auf die Ömme passt.


----------



## Offset (26. August 2014)

Das einzige was mich abgehalten hat war die fehlende Sonnenblende. Ein Sonnenvisier hat man wohl eh nie dabei wenn mans braucht, und wenn mans dabei hat braucht mans nicht^^ Gepasst hat er aber richtig gut. Er kostet zwar noch 400€, aber ich glaub das is mir meine Birne wert . 
So schnell kann das Geld von zwei Wochen Ferienjob weg sein


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2014)

Dann müsstest du nach dem S2 schauen, der SR 1 ist für die Renne entwickelt, da kann man ja durchgängig dunkle Scheiben fahren ...


----------



## thunderofhate (26. August 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei billigen Helmen sind, wie viel gebt ihr so für einen Helm aus? Bei Louis ist ja grade SSV und ich überlege mir da einen Helm zu kaufen. Der Schuberth SR-1 hat mir gut gefallen und ist über 200€ reduziert.


Der Helm ist ja das wichtigste an Schutzkleidung.

Hatte zuerst einen Shark. War mit dessen Verarbeitung aber nicht zufrieden und kaufte mir dann einen X-Lite (Nobelmarke von Nolan) 802 Jorge Lorenzo Moon. Sitzt gut, ist luftig, etwas lauter als manch anderer Helm, aber das wollte ich so. =D
Falls jemand auf Replica Helme steht: Habe für meinen über 550€ gezahlt. Ein Jahr später gibts die für knappe 400 oder weniger. Der Aufpreis für die neuesten Dekos ist gewaltig.


----------



## killer89 (26. August 2014)

Helm nie wieder unter 200€ - derzeit ein X-Lite 701(?)

Aber ich hätt schon gern ein Sonnenvisier...

Anbei mal mein Mädel - wer findet das nicht serienmäßige Bauteil?

MfG


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. August 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> Tip: nimm einen eigenen Helm mit  ich fand es irgendwie immer ekelig wenn man die gebrauchten von der Fahrschule aufsetzen sollte.. Die waren dann auch so von niederer Qualität das mir beim schulterblick auf der Autobahn immer das Visier hochgegangen ist  nur um wieder nach unten zu knallen sobald ich wieder nach vorn geguckt hab
> Ansonsten.. Nicht umfallen ist eine gute Idee



Und wo willst du dann das Headset hinmachen?
Zumindest bei meiner sind da Halterungen drin...


----------



## killer89 (26. August 2014)

Mit reinstopfen ich musste zumindest nur hören

MfG


----------



## DOcean (27. August 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Und wo willst du dann das Headset hinmachen?
> Zumindest bei meiner sind da Halterungen drin...


 
war bei mir auch kein Problem, hat nur einen kleinen InEar Hörer mehr nicht...


----------



## Festplatte (27. August 2014)

killer89 schrieb:


> Mit reinstopfen ich musste zumindest nur hören
> 
> MfG



Same here.


----------



## Iconoclast (28. August 2014)

Hab mir gestern die GSR-750 bestellt in schwarz. Dauert zwar noch etwas bis ich die bekomme aber freu mich schon tierisch drauf. Die Fahrten mit der haben so viel Spaß gemacht, musste die einfach haben. [emoji4]


----------



## Murdoch (28. August 2014)

Ja die ist geil!

Glückwunsch. 

Bin auf das Drehmoment mit meiner 600er schon manchmal neidisch.


----------



## Iconoclast (28. August 2014)

Danke. [emoji4]

Sobald ich die habe gibt es Bilder. Aber satte 4-6 Wochen Wartezeit ist echt mal eine Hausnummer. Mal gucken wie ich die umbekomme.


----------



## the.hai (28. August 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern die GSR-750 bestellt in schwarz. Dauert zwar noch etwas bis ich die bekomme aber freu mich schon tierisch drauf. Die Fahrten mit der haben so viel Spaß gemacht, musste die einfach haben. [emoji4]


 
auch mal ne mt 09 getestet?


----------



## PrincePaul (28. August 2014)

JA jetzt ist sowieso egal  
Aber rein vom Preis und den technischen Daten hätte ich mir auch ne mt 09 geholt 
Davon ma ab das die MT auch richtig gut aussieht.

Wäre die letztes Jahr bei mir schon aufm Schirm gewesen, hätte ich mcih auch richtig schwer getan zwichen der Duke 690 und der MT 09


----------



## the.hai (28. August 2014)

Mt 09 rockz :b






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. August 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> auch mal ne mt 09 getestet?


 
Jep. Bin mehrere gefahren. GSR-750, MT 09, Z800, FZ8... Die GSR hat mir da am Besten von gefallen. [emoji4]


----------



## Murdoch (29. August 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Jep. Bin mehrere gefahren. GSR-750, MT 09, Z800, FZ8... Die GSR hat mir da am Besten von gefallen. [emoji4]


Ich mag ja ansich nix unterhalb der supersport und fahre selber ne gsx mir r aber die gsr sieht echt gut aus ..bissig.

Gefällt mir wesentlich besser wie die yamaha und wenn die dann für dich sogar am besten fährt. Perfekt. 

Dann allzeit gute fahrt und bleib heile.


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2014)

Warum sie das mit den vorderen blinkern bei der gsr 750 so versaut haben, bleibt mir ein rätsel. Bei der 600er haben sie das traumhaft gemacht.


----------



## mülla1 (29. August 2014)

Blinker werden doch grundsätzlich versaut  das einzige motorrad wo sie mir im ori zustand gefallen haben ware die GSX-R 600/750 ab K6. Da waren die schon so schön im heck, bzw in den spiegeln verbaut. sobald wie die blinker außerhalb der verkleidung angebracht sind kannste die teile doch als leuchtsignale zum flugzeuge runterholen verwenden!


----------



## thunderofhate (29. August 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Jep. Bin mehrere gefahren. GSR-750, MT 09, Z800, FZ8... Die GSR hat mir da am Besten von gefallen. [emoji4]


Da fehlen noch die Monster 821/796 oder Street Triple R. Motoren und Optik sind ja Geschmacksache, aber das Fahrwerk ist bei diesen beiden spürbar besser. 
Dein Fokus scheint mir ziemlich japanisch geprägt.


----------



## ich558 (29. August 2014)

Gestern mal wieder die R1200R ausgeliehen und mein Kumpel die GS von seinem Vater auch wenn ich mir solche Bikes nie kaufen werde zum Fahren sind sie einfach top


----------



## Iconoclast (29. August 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich mag ja ansich nix unterhalb der supersport und fahre selber ne gsx mir r aber die gsr sieht echt gut aus ..bissig.
> 
> Gefällt mir wesentlich besser wie die yamaha und wenn die dann für dich sogar am besten fährt. Perfekt.
> 
> Dann allzeit gute fahrt und bleib heile.


 
Kann ich gut verstehen. Habe auch noch eine R1 RN19 in der Garage. [emoji4]
Wollte aber noch was haben, dass sich im Alltag besser macht. Geht mit der R1 zwar auch ganz gut, aber meistens bleiben es dann doch keine entspannten Fahrten hinterher. 

Und ja, mein Fokus ist sehr japanisch. Habe halt noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht.


----------



## Murdoch (29. August 2014)

R1 stand auch mal auf meiner liste.

Gerade die neue finde ich heiß. 
Aber irgendwie habe ich in letzter zeit son bock auf ducati.

Aber du hast recht.cruisen gehts sehr schwer mit der supersport


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Da fehlen noch die Monster 821/796 oder Street Triple R. Motoren und Optik sind ja Geschmacksache, aber das Fahrwerk ist bei diesen beiden spürbar besser.
> Dein Fokus scheint mir ziemlich japanisch geprägt.


 
naja, der fokus sieht wohl ehrer etwas preisbewusster aus  die von dir genannten kandidaten sich ja nicht grade billigheimer^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. August 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> R1 stand auch mal auf meiner liste.
> 
> Gerade die neue finde ich heiß.
> Aber irgendwie habe ich in letzter zeit son bock auf ducati.
> ...


Sport 1000


----------



## thunderofhate (30. August 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> naja, der fokus sieht wohl ehrer etwas preisbewusster aus  die von dir genannten kandidaten sich ja nicht grade billigheimer^^


Zumindest der Aufpreis für die Street Triple R ist sehr moderat.
Keine 1000€, dafür aber 31kg weniger Gewicht bei gleicher Leistung und besserem Fahrwerk. Einen agileren Kurvenräuber gibt es in und über dieser Leistungsklasse nicht.


----------



## the.hai (30. August 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Zumindest der Aufpreis für die Street Triple R ist sehr moderat.
> Keine 1000€, dafür aber 31kg weniger Gewicht bei gleicher Leistung und besserem Fahrwerk. Einen agileren Kurvenräuber gibt es in und über dieser Leistungsklasse nicht.


 
okay 

so kan nman das sehene, klingt auch nicht schlecht. mir ist die optisch leider nicht hübsch genug. 

meine mt wiegt 191kg, auch vertretbar


----------



## thunderofhate (30. August 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> okay
> 
> so kan nman das sehene, klingt auch nicht schlecht. mir ist die optisch leider nicht hübsch genug.
> 
> meine mt wiegt 191kg, auch vertretbar


Optik ist immer reine Geschmackssache.
Ich besitze ja die Triple R mit den runden Scheinwerfern und Auspuff (also Sitzheizug ohne Aufpreis) unterm Sitz.  Die neue hat weniger Wiedererkennungswert. Fährt sich allerdings wirklich besser als meine.

Wenn ich es mir als Student leisten könnte, wäre ich schon längst mit einer Speedfighter von Ducati Berlin unterwegs. 

Edit:
Wer die Möglichkeit hat, sollte mal die Duke 690 (R) Probe fahren. Fährt sich wie ein Fahrrad. Hat aber 70 PS und nen schön bollernden Einzylinder. Eine richtige Spaßmaschine.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. August 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Optik ist immer reine Geschmackssache.
> Ich besitze ja die Triple R mit den runden Scheinwerfern und Auspuff (also Sitzheizug ohne Aufpreis) unterm Sitz.  Die neue hat weniger Wiedererkennungswert. Fährt sich allerdings wirklich besser als meine.
> 
> Wenn ich es mir als Student leisten könnte, wäre ich schon längst mit einer Speedfighter von Ducati Berlin unterwegs.
> ...


Meine sogar der Motor den die Duke und SMC drin haben sei der größte Einzyinder  Ham schon echt nen geilen Sound 
Mir hat so der schlagende Sound bzw. eben das hören des Zündens/Arbeitens immee schon gefallen.


----------



## PrincePaul (30. August 2014)

Die haben legal keinen geilen SOUND!!!

Ich fahre ne Duke 690 mit Akra Slip-on, also so wie die R Variante.
Nur ohne DB Killer ist der Sound geil und mit größerem DB Killer ist er OK - Beides aber natürlich nicht erlaubt.

Die SMC hats da sogar noch bisschen besser, da ohne Vorschalldämpfer. Der frisst bei der Duke nämlich sämtlichen Klang.

Im Original Serien Trim hört sich die standard Duke wie son 08/15 Bike an - kaum auszuhalten und das ist jetzt nicht übertrieben, nicht ohne Grund hat so ziemlich jeder einen Aftermarked Auspuff an seiner Duke dran 


Aber ansonsten JAAA definitiv ein richtig geiles Spaßgerät. Wo ihr hier gerade die Gewichtskeule auspackt, die Duke wiegt 149kg!
Lässt sich dadurch echt wien Fahrrad in die Kurven schmeißen und hat auch mächtig Anzug beim rausbeschleunigen 

Man sollte allerdings öfters mal auf den richtigen Sitz der Schrauben schauen, da verliert man ganz gerne mal was...


----------



## mülla1 (30. August 2014)

Die ganzen neuen kannst du doch soundmäßig in der pfeife rauchen.. Hör dir mal das Vorgänger Modell Duke 3 mit der acra an. Das ist mal nen sound  bei den neuen Modellen wird ja alles durch den kat geschluckt. Ich hatte damals das gleiche Problem an meiner gsx-r k8. Als Übergangslösung hab ich ein zwisxhenrohr aus den Staaten bestellt und den kat drunter weg gebaut. Nach einer Zeit kam dann die komplett Anlage


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. August 2014)

Kann mir eigentlich einer erklären wiesos auf Autoscout in ganz Deutschlan nur 10 DT125 gibt? Da fahren doch wesentlich mehr rum...?


----------



## Iconoclast (1. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand hier für die GSR 750 L4 Birnen empfehlen, die ähnlich wie Xenon sind? An meiner R1 habe ich da nie was geändert, aber bei der GSR kam mir gestern der Gedanke, dass das doch stark aussehen würde.


----------



## mülla1 (1. September 2014)

philips x treme vision h4 oder  osram night breaker plus h4  kannst ne münze schmeißen. Die Teile. Sind nicht ganz Billig, bringen aber schon ordentlich was. Und gut aussehen tun sie auch


----------



## Buxxdehude (1. September 2014)

H4 ist billiger als h1 oder h7.

Schau mal bei Amazon. 

Hab hier noch die Extreme Vision liegen, weil ich doch erst die Nightbreaker eingebaut habe .


----------



## >ExX< (1. September 2014)

Die extreme vision hab ich in meiner KMX drin, schon nen ziemlich tolles licht


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich einer erklären wiesos auf Autoscout in ganz Deutschlan nur 10 DT125 gibt? Da fahren doch wesentlich mehr rum...?



Ihr immer mit eurem modden *nene*


----------



## Iconoclast (1. September 2014)

Danke euch. Werde mit die Birnen dann mal angucken. Rote Felgenrandaufkleber habe ich schon. Muss bei einer schwarzen Maschine einfach sein. 
Denke die Kennzeichenhalterung werde ich auch sofort ändern, genau wie die Blinker. Wird sich bestimmt noch einiges finden. Kanns kaum abwarten, gucke jede Minute nervös aufs Handy in der Hoffnung, dass sich mein Händler meldet. [emoji4]


----------



## >ExX< (1. September 2014)

Hab eben mal nen Verkäufer einer Gasgas EC 300 kontaktiert, in meiner Nähe will einer eine loswerden


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. September 2014)

ExX, mit was für nem Helm fährst du eigentlich immer, Integral oder Cross?


----------



## >ExX< (2. September 2014)

Fahre immer mit nem Integralhelm, ist nen Shark S900.

Ich find die Teile einfach viel praktischer, man kann einfach mal eben das visier hoch machen, die brille zur seite ziehen ist nicht ganz so einfach. Wenns Visier mal dreckig sein sollte auch einfach hochklappen.
Und das Gute ist dass da noch nen ausklappbares Sonnenvisier dran ist 

Wobei meine Kumpels alle auf Crosshelme schwören, auch wenn ich nicht weis warum.
Ich hatte ja schonmal vorgehabt mir nen Crosshelm zu holen, aber habs zum glück gelassen 

Und du? Integral oder Cross?


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. September 2014)

Bin momentan am überlegen, Integral wäre halt praktischer...

Bis wie viel Laufleistung kann man sich ne DT/KMX/DR denn noch zulegen? ~Bj. 95-00 
Zylinder macht bei der DT ja 27k ungefähr mit?


----------



## Festplatte (2. September 2014)

Morgen praktische Prüfung (A1), jemand Tipps oder sonst etwas, was es zu beachten gibt?


----------



## Buxxdehude (2. September 2014)

Halt dich an die Verkehrsregeln?


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. September 2014)

Und bekomm keinen Rechts vor Links Wahn, bei meiner Fahrschule ist mal einer deawegem durchgefallen^^


----------



## Festplatte (3. September 2014)

Bestanden.


----------



## >ExX< (3. September 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! 

Schon ne runde gefahren?


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Bin momentan am überlegen, Integral wäre halt praktischer...
> 
> Bis wie viel Laufleistung kann man sich ne DT/KMX/DR denn noch zulegen? ~Bj. 95-00
> Zylinder macht bei der DT ja 27k ungefähr mit?



*husthust*


----------



## >ExX< (3. September 2014)

Laufleistung ist immer so eine Sache, da kann auch gerna mal einer nen anderen Tacho draufgeklatscht haben.

Bei 27tkm ist aber wirklich Ende der Fahnenstange würde ich sagen 
Meine hat laut Tacho nun glaube 20 oder 21tkm und das Teil ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich am Ende angekommen, Simmering im Getriebe defekt, dadurch konstant nur 200ml Öl im Getriebe.
Die Karre rasselt schon ziemlich.
Aber man kann immer Pech oder Glück haben, achte drauf dass das Teil nicht großartig rasselt, klopft oder rattert.
Allgemein sind so DT´s oder KMX´s nie wirklich geschont worden, wenn sie von jüngeren gefahren wurden, ist einfach so


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. September 2014)

Lalala 
Nein, man fährt damit immer schön vorsichtig 

Ja mal schauen, aber welche mit unter 20t sind ja auch eher selten.
Was mich aber wundert, RS sind doch auch beliebt aber wesentlich billiger?


----------



## T-Drive (4. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was mich aber wundert, RS sind doch auch beliebt aber wesentlich billiger?



Ist doch logisch, beliebt heißt es sind sehr viele im Umlauf. Angebot und Nachfrage, Markt ebent.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. September 2014)

Die DTs sind ja auch beliebt und kosten mehr...
Jemand von euch eigentlich schon mal Erfahrungen mit Crosshelm im Regen gemacht bzgl. Regem zwischen Brille und Helm?

Gehts oder ist das shit?

@ExX Deinen Kumpels?

Gerade gemerkt, dass ein Kumpel ne Kreidler 125 dd gekauft hat, die sind auch schick


----------



## >ExX< (5. September 2014)

Also meine kumpels sagen immer da würde nichts durchkommen.

Wenn man eine Enduro auf Straße umrüsten möchte, muss dann unbedingt ein tacho vorhanden sein?


----------



## DOcean (5. September 2014)

> [FONT=Arial Narrow,Helvetica Condensed,Univers57,Zurich Cn BT]*Tachometer:
> *Der Prüfer hat generell das Recht, einen Tachometer zu verlangen, wenn die max. zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit      mehr als 50 km/h beträgt. Bei ganz alten Motorrädern verzichtet er aber schon mal darauf, das ist der sogenannte *Ermessensspielraum.*[/FONT]



TV-Regeln


----------



## >ExX< (5. September 2014)

Also werde ich defenitiv einen brauchen.

Wisst ihr ob man auch nen Fahrradtacho anklemmen kann?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. September 2014)

Die frage ist wieviel kmh die mitmachen 

Fahrt hier jemand ne r1 oder ne 1000 CBR oder ne 1000er GSXR?


----------



## Seabound (5. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq2xStb0R-c​


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. September 2014)

Hat jemand eigentlich schon Erfahrungen mit den neuen Kreidlern?

Werden ja in China produziert und wir hatten mit nem Quad aus China keine sooo tollen Erfahrungen.
War super im Durchzug dank Rennluftfilter, aber ab 70 hat das sowas von vibriert weil es von 70 auf 90 getunt war.
Alle paar Wochen musste man an den Fußrasten die Schrauben nachziehen oder hat sie teilweise auch verloren...

Schätze aber die 2 Jahre wird sie wohl schon gehen? Der Motor ist scheinbar ja derselbe der auch in der DR 125 verbaut wird..

Edit:

Bei Endurostore gibts ja Hose+Hemd+Handschuhe von ONeal schon ab 80-90€, taugen die denn auch was?

Crosshelme bekommt mam da auch schon ab 90€

Bezüglich dem Regem, ich schätze mam bekommt halt alles unter der Brille in den Mund, das wäreja nicht so toll weil ich ja auch mal öfter im Regem fahren würde...


----------



## >ExX< (6. September 2014)

Hab mir eben ne Gasgas EC 300 gekauft 

Muss nur noch warten bis der typ mir die karre vorbeibringt


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. September 2014)

Du machst langsam auch ne Sammlung auf


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. September 2014)

Hoffe es gefällt  http://youtu.be/YIp3_MJlrJc


----------



## computertod (6. September 2014)

@Johnny
Video nicht verfügbar...

@T:
hab heute mal meiner Dicken den Singvogel entnommen. Da wo sie vorher aufgehört hat legt sie jetzt erst richtig los 
und nur noch ~200km bis 0


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. September 2014)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> @T:
> hab heute mal meiner Dicken den Singvogel entnommen. Da wo sie vorher aufgehört hat legt sie jetzt erst richtig los
> und nur noch ~200km bis 0


Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## computertod (6. September 2014)

den ersten Teil schon^^
mit 0 ist gemeint, dass sich dann mein Tacho wieder auf 0 stellt (100k km)


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. September 2014)

Achso, wow, was fährst du denn?


----------



## computertod (6. September 2014)

Kawasaki GPZ 900 bj 88


----------



## >ExX< (6. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Du machst langsam auch ne Sammlung auf


 
Dafür muss die KMX halt weg, meine Eltern meckern schon rum 
Das ist jetzt das 4. Motorrad in 1,5 jahren 

Aber jetzt hab ich erstmal alles was ich brauche, ne gute supermoto und ne starke Enduro.
Was ich jedoch bemerkt habe ist dass die 300er sogar ziemlich zahm ist, viele sagen immer dass man ne 300er schnell wegschmeißen würde wegen der monströsen leistung, aber das stimmt gar nicht 

Leicht zu beherschen wenn man es nicht übertreibt, aber schnell ist das teil schon, nach der probefahrt hatte ich fliegen auf der brille kleben


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. September 2014)

Brille?Also fährst du doch Cross? 

Das, Deryll ist  eine Lüge. Zeigts im Jungs!


----------



## >ExX< (7. September 2014)

Nein auf meiner normalen Brille, hatte das Visier nicht runter gemacht


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. September 2014)

Achso^^

Mit was für Kleidung fährst du eigentlich nochmal?
Haben Cross Hosen denn überhaupt Protektoren drin?

Bin gerade echt unwissend wie das denn auch bei Cross/SuMo mit den Protetktoren ist...


----------



## >ExX< (7. September 2014)

Zum SuMo fahren ziehe ich immer meine Racing Stiefel an, also keine Cross oder SuMo Stiefel.
Fürs Gelände habe ich bisher immer meine alten Straßenstiefel angezogen, aber da kommen bald richtige Crossstiefel weil ich in den alten keinen schutz vor umknicken hab und die Sohle auch ziemlich dünn ist.

In meiner Crosshose sind keine Protektoren drin, ziehe dann für die Knie immer extra Protektoren drunter, aber es gibt auch Hosen wo man so Protektormatten reintun kann.

Hüftpolsterung hab ich aber nicht an, auch wenns wirklich wichtig ist wenn man auf der Straße fährt.

Und wenn das Wetter warm genug ist hab ich ne Protektorenjacke an mit nem Pulli drüber, da hat man halt schon ganz guten schutz, ellenbogen,rücken schulter.....

Und dann einfach dünne handschuhe ausm Baumarkt, sind eigentlich werkstatthandschuhe.
Muss aber auch sagen dass die relativ schnell durch sind, als ich mich bei dem wheelie lang gemacht hab waren die sofort durch und haben meine hände gerade so geschützt, wobei ich glaube dass reine crosshandschuhe noch schlechter schützen, weil die ja eigentlich nicht für die straße gedacht sind


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. September 2014)

So ähnlich würde ich das auch machen, wie schnell bzw. einfach kann man die Jacke denn ausziehen?

Hätte hier auch noch so ne billige Textiljacke die ich auch zur Schule oder so anziehen könnte wenn die Protektor nicht geht.


----------



## >ExX< (7. September 2014)

Dauert vielleicht 10 sekunden länger das an bzw. Ausziehen verglichen mit ner normalen jacke


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. September 2014)

Hmm, ich glaub dann werde ich eher auch ne Crosshose mit Knieschützern, Motorradstiefel und halt so ne Protektorjacke und Motorradhandschuhe.

Helm auch eher Cross


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. September 2014)

Mit wieviel Euros muss ich für Schutzkleidung inklusive Helm rechnen? Und was waren eure erste Maschinen mit dem A2?


----------



## Offset (7. September 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du und deine Sicherheit dir wert sind. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Jacke, Helm und Handschuhe und bin bei rund 650€ (da ist es hin, mein Geld vom Ferienjob...) . Man kann sicher noch etwas sparen, aber ob man das will ist die andere Frage.


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. September 2014)

Hab für die Leder Kombi mit Helm, Handschuhe und Stiefel um die 800€ gezahlt. Einiges von FLM, der Polo Hausmarke - also eher Preiswert, im Gegensatz zu Dainese. 
Fahre aktuell ne CBF500 ABS @48PS


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. September 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du und deine Sicherheit dir wert sind. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Jacke, Helm und Handschuhe und bin bei rund 650€ (da ist es hin, mein Geld vom Ferienjob...) . Man kann sicher noch etwas sparen, aber ob man das will ist die andere Frage.


Das geht bei mir schon für dir Maschine und den Schein drauf


----------



## Offset (7. September 2014)

Ich hab nur wegen dem Sommerschlussverkauf jetzt schon gekauft, der Helm (Schuberth sr-1) hätte mich sonst fast das doppelte gekostet.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. September 2014)

Ich bin gerade am planen, werde im März 18.
Im Januar Fang ich mit dem Schein für Motorrad und Auto an, je nachdem wie schnell ich da durch komme hoffe ich, dass ich Mitte Februar mit dem praktischen anfangen kann. 

Ich hätte gerne ne r6 oder r1 oder halt vergleichbares von anderen Marken wie GSXR oder CBR...


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. September 2014)

Ich würde schon früher Theorie machen, die Prüfungrn kannst du ja schon 3 Monat vorher machen, dann hast du das schonmal weg.


----------



## the.hai (7. September 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Euros muss ich für Schutzkleidung inklusive Helm rechnen? Und was waren eure erste Maschinen mit dem A2?


 

also die r1 sehe ich mit 48ps noch zwei jahre lang bischen zu "groß" an, r6 okay, wer sowas mag^^


ich hab puma stiefel, ne vanucci zweiteiler, 2x vanucci handschuhe, shark helm (2 visiere) , das kam insgesamt auf knappe 1500€


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich würde schon früher Theorie machen, die Prüfungrn kannst du ja schon 3 Monat vorher machen, dann hast du das schonmal weg.


 
Für den a2 muss man einen Monat vor dem 18ten sein soweit ich weiß, allerdings nur für die praktische Prüfung...

@the hai 
Ja r1 ist wirklich etwas groß, die r6 hat ja auch schon gut über 100 PS


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. September 2014)

Das mein ich ja, praktische 1 Monat, Theorie 3 Monate vorher, dann hättest du das schon weg.


----------



## Offset (7. September 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am planen, werde im März 18.
> Im Januar Fang ich mit dem Schein für Motorrad und Auto an, je nachdem wie schnell ich da durch komme hoffe ich, dass ich Mitte Februar mit dem praktischen anfangen kann.



Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie das bei mir wird. Im Winter Praxis zu machen macht glaube ich nicht so viel Spaß. Hoffentlich wird der Winter so wie letztes Jahr, dann habe ich gute Chancen bis Februar was zu schaffen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. September 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie das bei mir wird. Im Winter Praxis zu machen macht glaube ich nicht so viel Spaß. Hoffentlich wird der Winter so wie letztes Jahr, dann habe ich gute Chancen bis Februar was zu schaffen.


 Darauf Hoff ich auch 

@pommes 
Eventuell mach ich Theorie dann im Dezember bis Januar und fange dann praktisch an.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. September 2014)

Ich darf erst am 21. November Praxis machen^^
Ich hoff mit dir, nen Kumpel darf 1 Monat später


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. September 2014)

Ich durfte theoretisch am 13 Februar, aber das wird wohl nix.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. September 2014)

Wenn der Winter wieder so spät kommt bin ich froh


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. September 2014)

Lieber im November Dezember, das ist besser 
Wann ist es denn der beste Zeitpunkt ne gebrauchte Maschine zu kaufen?


----------



## >ExX< (7. September 2014)

Ich hab für 2paar Schuhe 330€, 2paar Handschuhe 45€, Jacke war glaube 150€ Hose 110€, Knieschützer 45€, protektorjacke 95€, Helm 220€.
Und nochmal den extra Rückenprotektor für 140€ oder was das war.

Dann sind wir bei ca. 1100€
Jetzt kommen nochmal Crossstiefel hinzu, also nochmal ca. 200€.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. September 2014)

Wenn du handeln willst würde ich eher Herbst sagen, bei viel Auswahl Frühling


----------



## thunderofhate (7. September 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wann ist es denn der beste Zeitpunkt ne gebrauchte Maschine zu kaufen?


Spätestens in 1-2 Monaten kommt die Zeit, in der sie wieder billiger werden. Bei schlechtem Wetter vielleicht auch früher.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. September 2014)

Gut dann muss ich schon mal Geld für die r6 plus Führerschein zusammen suchen


----------



## Iconoclast (8. September 2014)

Eine R6 wäre imo aber auch schon das Äußerste für den Anfang. Ich selber habe eine R1 und bald noch eine GSR750. Mit der R1 am Anfang hätte ich mich glaube ich kaputt gefahren, die Kraft ist nicht zu unterschätzen, vor allem als Anfänger.
Es kann gut gehen, aber die Maschine verzeiht keine Fehler und die macht man Anfangs. Auch mit der R6 dann immer schön vorsichtig fahren. [emoji4]

Hat hier jemand eine S1000 RR? Vielleicht sogar eine HP4? Überlege mir im Winter die R1 zu verhökern und mir eine von den beiden zu holen. Hatte ich schonmal vor aber dann verworfen. Zwar mehr als nur übermotorisiert, aber das Design, einfach genial. Bin drauf und dran mir diese Woche mal eine zur Probefahrt zu holen. 
Ein Bekannter unten in Bayern fährt eine und meint der Hobel versägt einfach alles, R1, GSXR-1000, Fireblade, selbst die Panigale. Ist die wirklich so brachial? 
Design hin oder her, kaputt fahren will ich mich nicht unbedingt. Mit der R1 gab es da nämlich auch schon so die ein oder andere Situation bei der ich nicht wissen will was passiert wäre, wenn da noch mehr Bums gewesen wäre.


----------



## Murdoch (9. September 2014)

Die rr hat aber auch die besten Assistenz Systeme die es momentan gibt.
Auch den kürzesten bremsweg. Wie auch immer die das von bmw geschafft haben


----------



## STSLeon (9. September 2014)

Ich hatte die S1000 RR mal für eine Woche und sie lässt sich erstaunlich human fahren. Die ganze Elektronik hilft extrem. Zu Beginn kann man ganz relaxt im Regenmodus unterwegs sein und später die Helfer immer weiter reduzieren, wenn man will. Zudem muss man den Race Modus (Helfer komplett aus, keine Anti-Wheelie) gesondert aktivieren. Ich halte die Maschine für deutlich beherrschbarer als die älteren Maschinen in der Leistungsklasse. 

Im Endeffekt ist es aber der Fahrer der die rechte Hand kontrolliert.


----------



## ich558 (9. September 2014)

Warum soll sie auch anders fahren nur weil extrem viel Leistung da ist heißt es ja nicht das die immer abgerufen werden muss 
Und ja die versaugt alles i glaube mit 6,9 s von 0-200 ist sie 1s schneller als eine R1. Aber kommt halt extra auf den Fahrer an


----------



## Iconoclast (9. September 2014)

Das hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an. Werde sie demnächst einfach mal ausleihen. Bei dem Bekannten hörte sich das so an, als ob sie extrem hart am Gaszug liegt und quasi überall sofort nach vorne prescht. Deswegen hatte ich so kleine Bedenken. [emoji4]


----------



## Murdoch (9. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Warum soll sie auch anders fahren nur weil extrem viel Leistung da ist heißt es ja nicht das die immer abgerufen werden muss
> Und ja die versaugt alles i glaube mit 6,9 s von 0-200 ist sie 1s schneller als eine R1. Aber kommt halt extra auf den Fahrer an


Schau dir mal den film "the unrideables" an.

Es macht auf dem moped schon einen riesen unterschied wieviel leistung du fährst. Gerade bei 0 Assistenz.


----------



## mülla1 (9. September 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an. Werde sie demnächst einfach mal ausleihen. Bei dem Bekannten hörte sich das so an, als ob sie extrem hart am Gaszug liegt und quasi überall sofort nach vorne prescht. Deswegen hatte ich so kleine Bedenken. [emoji4]


Einfach keine Angst davor haben.. Ich bin das Teil auch schon Probegefahren und war erstaunt wie gut sich alles dosieren lässt. Da ist so eine zickige Superduke was ganz anderes. 

Witzig bei der BMW war nur:
Als mein bester Kumpel die gefahren ist kam er wieder und meinte : "was ein sch..Motorrad, da hast ja total kein gefühlt für das Vorderrad" Problem war allerdings bei ihm:
Die wheeliecontrol war eingeschaltet und er hatte nur zu viel aufgedreht was die Elektronik wieder weg gebügelt hat. Dadurch fühlte sich das Vorderrad schwammig an weil das Motorrad immer hoch wollte  
Als wir ihm das Ding umgestellt hatten war er dann hellauf begeistert


----------



## thunderofhate (9. September 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter unten in Bayern fährt eine und meint der Hobel versägt einfach alles, R1, GSXR-1000, Fireblade, selbst die Panigale. Ist die wirklich so brachial?
> Design hin oder her, kaputt fahren will ich mich nicht unbedingt. Mit der R1 gab es da nämlich auch schon so die ein oder andere Situation bei der ich nicht wissen will was passiert wäre, wenn da noch mehr Bums gewesen wäre.


Hier geht es um theoretische Werte und das, was ein Profi auf der Rennstrecke damit rausholen kann.
Ich lese öfters die MOTORRAD und in deren Tests ist die S1000RR nach wie vor der beste Rennhobel.
Wenn man allerdings mal mit mehreren Leuten tourt, merkt man, dass es nur in den seltensten Fällen derjenige mit dem Supersportler ist, der vorne wegfährt. Es sei denn, es geht länger geradeaus. 
Aber ich kann es schon nachvollziehen. Leistung reizt immer und die S1000RR finde ich auch richtig geil! Vor allem wegen der asymmetrischen Fratze.


----------



## moe (9. September 2014)

N Kumpel von mir ist die auch schon gefahren, und der meinte, die sei kinderleicht zu fahren und einfacher zu kontrollieren, als meine Bandit und die XT. Hat aber wohl nen Durchzug jenseits von gut und böse. 


Btw: was macht sich besser für die Stadt? Bandit oder XT600? Eine kann leider nur mit nach Dresden, wenn ich da jetzt anfange zu studieren. [emoji31]


----------



## thunderofhate (9. September 2014)

moe schrieb:


> N Kumpel von mir ist die auch schon gefahren, und der meinte, die sei kinderleicht zu fahren und einfacher zu kontrollieren, als meine Bandit und die XT. Hat aber wohl nen Durchzug jenseits von gut und böse.
> 
> 
> Btw: was macht sich besser für die Stadt? Bandit oder XT600? Eine kann leider nur mit nach Dresden, wenn ich da jetzt anfange zu studieren. [emoji31]


Die große Ninja hat auch 200PS und anscheinend sehr gute Assistenzsysteme.

Ich würd die XT600 nehmen, da leichter und handlicher.


----------



## T-Drive (9. September 2014)

Weichgespülte 200 Pferde 

Ich dachte immer diese "Assistenzsysteme" sind für Leute die sich mit diesen Hobeln nur zeigen wollen. Also ich fahr gerne alleine, ok ne Tankuhr (Luxus) lass ich mir gefallen, aber Assistenten brauch ich nicht, genausowenig wie 200 Pferde.

Meine persönliche Meinung 



> Ein Bekannter unten in Bayern fährt eine und meint der Hobel versägt einfach alles, R1, GSXR-1000, Fireblade, selbst die Panigale.



Kommt immer drauf an "WO"


----------



## thunderofhate (9. September 2014)

Ne, das sind im Gegensatz zu den sonst sehr optimistischen (oder utopischen) PS-Angaben japanischer Hersteller dieses mal authentische Werte. 

Fährst du nicht auch 'ne Street Triple R?
Traktionskontrolle und ABS sind für mich auch unbekannte Dinge am Zweirad. Bin bisher auch ohne schnell unterwegs und unfallfrei.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. September 2014)

Ich denke mal er meint auf der Bahn, wobei ich eh lieber Landstraße fahre. Habe mich gerade auf der Arbeit im Netz mal was schlauer über die S1000RR und die HP4 gemacht und bin einfach hin und weg. Das ließt sich wie ein Traum. [emoji4] Die Assistenzsysteme scheinen ja auch gut zu helfen. Angst direkt habe ich ja nicht, schließlich ist die R1 auch alles andere als zahm. Werde gleich nach Feierabend mal beim Freundlichen um die Ecke vorbeischauen.


----------



## T-Drive (9. September 2014)

Mit weichgespült mein ich die ganzen Fahrhilfen (für Rechtsanwälte und Zahnärzte) 

Traktionskontrolle und ABS find ich ja ok bei dieser Leistung (wer immer die braucht, abseits der Renne), aber wenn ich Begriffe wie "Regen-Modus" und "Anti-Wheelie-Modus" lese frag ich mich wie lange man überhaupt noch "selbst" fahren darf.

Jep die Triple hab ich noch  den Dampfer auch


----------



## the.hai (9. September 2014)

Assistenzsysteme sind doch ne feine sache, ich fahr jedenfalls nicht immer und jederzeit am limit des machbaren!


grad das ABS hat mir schon so manches mal nach langen arbeitstagen und schlechtem wetter den arsch gerettet. soll jeder doch machen wie er will.


ich kann bloss nicht diejenigen leiden, die in foren immer erzählen, dass sie die absoluten rennfahrer sind. die reifen nach 1500km breit sind, das standardfahrwerk absolut unfahrbar ist, die fussrasten viel zu schnell schleifen usw usw....


----------



## T-Drive (9. September 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> ich kann bloss nicht diejenigen leiden, die in foren immer erzählen, dass sie die absoluten rennfahrer sind. die reifen nach 1500km breit sind, das standardfahrwerk absolut unfahrbar ist, die fussrasten viel zu schnell schleifen usw usw....



Meinst du jemand bestimmten ?


----------



## the.hai (9. September 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Meinst du jemand bestimmten ?


 
das ist nicht auf HIEr bezogen, sondern auf mein MT09 forum, wo ich viel unterwegs bin.

Portal • Yamaha MT-09 Forum

da sind soviele bei, die besser als rossi fahren, laut selbstdarstellung jedenfalls


----------



## T-Drive (9. September 2014)

Da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben, hab das auch schon so empfunden. Ausser in Moto Guzzi Foren (2) hab ich das nicht so erlebt, aber das sind ja auch keine "Racer"...


----------



## Iconoclast (9. September 2014)

So, komme gerade von einer 3 Stunden langen Probefahrt auf der S1000 RR wieder, mein Händler hatte glücklicherweise eine da. Nur eben vollgetankt, kurze Einweisung und ab gings.
Bin sofort Richtung meiner Lieblingslandstraße gefahren, keine Einfahrten und Seitenwege, fast nur Felder und 2 Waldstückchen, viele Kurven, sowohl langezogene als auch scharfe Kurven gefolgt von langen Geraden und zu jeder Tageszeit quasi kein Verkehr. Das perfekte Revier also. 

Die gesamte Fahrdynamik ist einfach spitze, da kann man eigentlich nirgendswo was aussetzen. Gut, Supersportler sind auch kein Neuland für mich, aber ich bin sehr schnell mit der Maschine eine Einheit gewesen, ein wunderbahres Gefühl! Das Kurvenräubern macht mächtig laune, kam ohne Probleme mit dem Knie auf den Asphalt, der Lastwechsel ist hervorragend. Die verschiedenen Modi bin ich auch allesamt durchgegangen. Lässt sich wirklich von vergleichsweise samt bis heftig fahren. Und dann gibt's da noch den Slick Modus, heilige *******. Mein Händler meinte noch, dass ich den bei wenig Erfahrung lieber nicht anwerfen sollte. Nun, zum Glück fahre ich ja schon ein paar Jährechen und viele zehntausend Kilometer. 

Also zu Hause Sitzbank runter, am Steuergerät das Ding umgefriemelt, Sitzbank wieder drauf, Maschine an, Slick Mode rein und erstmal schön an die STVO haltend in Richtung Autobahn. Bin dann direkt rüber auf die linke Spur und erstmal 3-4km hinter einem Corsa mit 120 hinterhergedümpelt, der wacker seine Linie gehalten hat. Und dann fuhr er in den rechten Streifen, showtime! Gänge runtergekloppt und auf der Hahn, Blick Richtung Schutzengel.  Die Leistungsentfaltung ist gefühlt im Vergleich zur R1 nochmal eine ganze Ecke härter gewesen. Der Lenker kam mir sofort entgegen und schneller als ich gucken konnte stand der Tacho bei 299. Habe auch mal durchgezogen von 100 auf 200 und von 200 auf 300. Gerade von 200 auf 300 merkt man den Unterschied zur R1 drastisch, zumindest hatte ich den Eindruck.
Aber da die Autobahn eh nicht wirklich mein Revier ist, ist das für mich zu vernachlässigen, aber wollt's halt mal austesten, wenn man sie denn schon fährt.

Jedenfalls bin ich ziemlich geil auf den Bock und mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn im Winter die R1 rausfliegt und die S1000 RR in meiner Garage steht. Die HP4 hatte er leider nicht, sonst wäre ich die auch noch gefahren. Aber bald will ja auch erstmal die GSR 750 eingefahren werden.


----------



## >ExX< (9. September 2014)

Netter Bericht 

Scheint ja wie ein Uhrwerk zu laufen


----------



## the.hai (9. September 2014)

wenn die s1000rr nich von vorne wie eine eine schielende robbe aussehen würde  ach das ding wäre traumhaft schön.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. September 2014)

@ExX 
Kein Wunder, kommt ja auch aus Bayern


----------



## Iconoclast (10. September 2014)

Schielende Robbe... [emoji23]
Das Design ist mit Sicherheit Geschmackssache, mir gefällts. Und normalerweise sieht man sein Mopped ja nicht von vorne bzw. wenn, dann ist bei der Fahrt wohl was falsch gelaufen. 
Aber die Optik muss natürlich stimmen für einen selber, stimmt schon.

Kann man die HP4 eigentlich überhaupt irgendwo Probefahren? Ich hab beim Rumtelefonieren nicht einen gefunden, der die hatte bzw. nichtmal so im Schaufenster. Würde die nämlich auch gerne mal antesten und dann gucken. Bestellen wollten dir mir alles sofort eine, ist klar. ^^


----------



## >ExX< (10. September 2014)

Ach pommes, hättest du mir das mal vorher gesagt

Ich find die Optik von der BMW richtig geil, ist einfach mal was anderes, wobei mir derzeit die ducatis vom aussehen auch ziemlich gefallen


----------



## Murdoch (10. September 2014)

Ja ducati.... die panigale steht die ganze zeit auf meiner "hassliste" ansich reicht meine vollkommen und die ducati ist fast zu schade zum fahren. .. aber verdammt geil.

Die bmw auch... aber die ducati gefällt mir einfach besser.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2014)

Als Bayer muss ich doch zu BMW stehen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2014)

Ich bin Bayer und Italiener also muss ich zu beiden stehen 
Bloß sind die beiden Maschinen für nen baldigen fahr Anfänger nicht wirklich geeignet


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2014)

Genauso wie mMn die R6... 600 ccm selbst gedrosselt für nen absoluten Anfänger...
Aber ist dejne Sache.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2014)

Ich will ja auch was gaben wenn das Teil offen ist nach zwei Jahren... 
Und da ich mit zwanzig wohl studieren werde und das hoffentlich in meiner Heimatstadt werde ich es wohl schwer haben dann ein neues Motorrad zu kaufen...

Ab wieviel schon gelaufen Kilometern wirds kritisch bei gebrauchten? Bin gerade bisschen auf Suche.


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Genauso wie mMn die R6... 600 ccm selbst gedrosselt für nen absoluten Anfänger...
> Aber ist dejne Sache.


 
600ccm ist doch völlig in ordnung. natürlich ist der sprung zur offenen r6 nochmal recht gross, aber keinesfalls zu groß, bei der dann vorhandenen fahrpraxis.


ich hatte ja auch 2jahre lange ne 34ps cbf600s und danach halt offen. wie klein will man denn noch anfangen?


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2014)

Ich sag ja mir wäre das zu viel.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. September 2014)

Eine R6 ist halt ziemlich nervös, offen erst recht. Man kann es schaffen aber wenn man sich einmal übernimmt und dann ohne Erfahrung, das kann böse enden. Kumpel von mir hat damals seine nagelneue R6 in 2 Monaten zerlegt. Also genau in dem Zeitraum in dem man meint, man beherrscht jetzt alles.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2014)

Ich werde mir keine neue kaufen, aber wenn mans nicht probiert weiß man nicht wies ausgeht. 

Kann mir einer sagen wieviel km die Maschine maximal haben sollte?


----------



## Murdoch (10. September 2014)

Wie wäre ea mit nem yamaha Forum?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2014)

Ich bin schon auf ein r6 forum gestoßen. Aber ob es sicher ne yamaha wird weiß ich nicht, ich würde gerne mal mit allen eine Probefahrt machen aber das geht erst wenn ich den Schein hab... Aber vom Design gefällt mir die yamaha schon besser als die suzukis...


----------



## Murdoch (10. September 2014)

Und du willst jetzt was genau wissen? Mit wieviel km du im schnitt ein motorrad kaufen kannst?

Konntest du mir die frage bei autos so pauschal beantworten?[emoji6]


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2014)

Eigentlich will ich genau das wissen 
Nein könnte ich nicht, bei Motorrädern würde ich aber nicht über 20k km kaufen, lieg ich damit einigermaßen richtig?


----------



## Metalic (10. September 2014)

Muss nichts heißen. Wenn die Maschinen nicht behandelt wurden wie sau sind auch Maschinen über 20 k in Ordnung


----------



## Iconoclast (10. September 2014)

Kann man so pauschal echt nicht beantworten. Du kannst eine mit 40.000km kaufe die top ist und eine andere fällt nach 10.000km auseinander. Bei SSPs kommt meistens noch dazu, dass die ordentlich geheizt wurden. Da würde ich keine mit mehr als 10.000 auf der Uhr nehmen. Schnapp dir am Besten dann jemanden der Ahnung hat und lass ihn deine Wunschmodelle Probefahren und durchchecken. Damit sollte man Anfabgs auf der sicheren Seite sein denke ich.


----------



## Murdoch (10. September 2014)

Das ist alles quatsch. 
Mach den Schein fahr verschiedene probe und gut.

Dann macht das gezielte fragen erst sinn.


----------



## Offset (10. September 2014)

Achte bei den Anzeigen z.B. darauf wie die Maschine beschrieben wird. Ich würde behaupten je ausführlicher die Beschreibung, desto wichtiger war das Motorrad dem Besitzer. Wenn du eine Probefahrt machst würde ich etwas mit dem Verkäufer reden, dann merkst du auch ob er Ahnung hat und wie er das Motorrad behandelt hat.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2014)

Ja schon klar, ich hab vor im Dezember mit Theorie anzufangen so dass ich hoffentlich im Februar praktisch anfangen kann. 

Ich hab mich ja in die verliebt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber so wies aussieht darf ich ne r6 gar nicht fahren da sie zu leicht ist... 
Man braucht 175kg...


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2014)

Ach, stimmt Leistungsgewicht 
Musst sie dann halt auf die PS Zahl drosseln wo das Leistungsgewicht wieder stimmt...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2014)

Das trockengewicht liegt bei 166kg, es zählt aber das Gewicht das anliegt wenn die Maschine fahrbereit ist, heißt auftauchen kein und man kommt auf die 175kg


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2014)

Sry falls ich faile, aber bei mir sind 189 kg durch 35 kW 0.185 ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2014)

Und? Maximal sind 0,2 erlaubt beim A2


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2014)

Na also, du darfst sie doch mit 35 kW fahren? Due hast ja was von zu leicht geschrieben...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2014)

Ja weil ich anfangs das trockengewicht verwendet habe


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2014)

Wie soll er mit nem A2 und der 35kw drossel maschinen probe fahren? der kreis der gedrosselten r6 auf dem markt dürfte doch recht überschaubar sein oder? und welcher händler stellt sich sowas hin?


----------



## STSLeon (10. September 2014)

R6 für die Landstraße ist eh irgendwie Panne. Alleine von der Sitzposition. Durch den langen Tank sitzt man relativ weit hinten. Dazu kommt, dass man den Hobel konsequent in hohen Drehzahlen bewegen muss, da sind andere 600 besser auf die Ls abgestimmt


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2014)

MT 07  sehr feines einstiegsmopped


----------



## Murdoch (10. September 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Wie soll er mit nem A2 und der 35kw drossel maschinen probe fahren? der kreis der gedrosselten r6 auf dem markt dürfte doch recht überschaubar sein oder? und welcher händler stellt sich sowas hin?


Selber ne Drossel ein machen? Kost um die 80 Euro+ Abnahme. 


the.hai schrieb:


> MT 07  sehr feines einstiegsmopped


Ja auch fast wie ne supersport nur ohne super und sport.

Wenn er ne r6 geil findet wird er auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ne rennkiste kaufen. 

Ich würde zb ohne ne supersport gar kein Moped fahren. [emoji3]


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Selber ne Drossel ein machen? Kost um die 80 Euro+ Abnahme.
> 
> Ja auch fast wie ne supersport nur ohne super und sport.
> 
> ...


 
achso, er nimmt also zu jeder maschine die er besichtigt ne drossel und nen TÜVer mit?

das mit der MT 07 sollte nur mal ein tip sein. er hat noch garkeinen führerschein und wie ich das las, ist er auch noch nicht wirklich bisher gefahren. woher will er also wissen, ob sich ne r6 so geil fährt wie sie aussieht?

solche tips können nur wir geben^^

hab das direkte beispiel grad in der familie, mein cousin mit 16 a1 gemacht. es musst anfang des jahres UNBEDINGT ne renne sein, also aprilia rs4 gekauft.... vor 3wochen wurde ihm die vorfahrt genommen, ihm gehts aber gut. motorrad ist schrott und nun gehts an was neues.

was sagt er da plötzlich? ihm sei aufgefallen (knappe 4000km bishher mit der rs4 gefahren), dass ihm die haltung auf dem bock auf den senkel geht und er was anderes haben möchte. jetzt wird die entscheidung zwischen yamaha mt 125 und ktm duke 125 fallen. soviel dazu "ich kauf mein motorrad nach optik". es ist kein auto, wo ich mir im innenraum immer den sitz so einstellen kann, dass es passt, egal ob polo oder s-klasse. Bei einem motorrad muss man da bischen anders rangehen.


----------



## Offset (10. September 2014)

^ *daumenhochgeb*

Anfangs gefielen mir auch die Sportler am besten, aber inzwischen finde ich Enduros und Supermotos viel besser. Und praktischer sind sie auch.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2014)

Ich bin noch nie gefahren und das mit dem Probefahren dürfte wirklich ein Problem werden( dank Drossel).....
ja ich steh auf Supersportler, nicht nur wegen dem Aussehen, ich stehe auch total auf geschwindigkeit egal ob im Auto auf dem Boot oder beim Skifahren, ich steh auf Speed seit ich ein kleines Kind bin.
Heißt also Supersportler, dass es praktischere sachen gibt ist mir klar....

Wenn die R6 unten rum nicht wirklich zieht, was dank drossel bestimmt noch beknackter wird, welche Suprtsportler würdet ihr dann empfehlen?

Über ne MT07 habe ich auch mal nachgedacht... Aber ich weiß nicht so was ich von naked halten soll, ist bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten bestimm unangenehm.


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Über ne MT07 habe ich auch mal nachgedacht... Aber ich weiß nicht so was ich von naked halten soll, ist bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten bestimm unangenehm.


 
ja natürlich, meine mt 09 rennt bischen was über 200. kann man mal machen, aber definitiv nich für lange^^

autobahn hat mal nen kurzen reiz, wenn man schnell sein will, aber für die landstrasse ist jeder leichte agile räuber eine feine sache, egal ob nackig oder verkleidet.

Sry, doppelpost....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon spreche ich, meine MT09.

Sofern du noch nie gefahren bist, versteif dich nich auf irgendwelche optik sachen. ich dachte früher genauso und für mich stand immer nur R1 oder größeres fest. bin einmal die r1 gefahren...niewieder, sowas von einseitig und nichts für mich. die sitzposition fällt mit 1,9m auch eher unter die kategorie "verstoss gegen menschenrechte".

deshalbt geh die sache ruhig an, lern erstmal fahren und sammel deine erfahrungen. ich fahr sowas auch mal ganz gerne zur abwechslung (ausleihen für nen tag), aber für immer is mir das nichts^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. September 2014)

Also ganz ehrlich ich fahre ja selber erst seit einem Jahr, schnell sein auf der Geraden ist sehr unspektakulär, bzw. das kann jeder. Letztens mit ein paar Spezln den Sölkpass in Österreich gefahren. 
Vor mir ist jmd. mit einer Z1000 gefahren, offen. Ich hinterher mit einer CBF500 @48 PS. Ich war ein paar mal sehr nah am Überholen.  
Das hat bewiesen, dass Leistung nicht alles ist. Wobei es auch mehr als richtig ist, nicht seine Grenzen zu überschreiten. 

War ne coole Erfahrung und hat auch richtig Spass gemacht, Autobahnfahren mit nem Mopped dagegen ist einfach nur todes langweilig. Zumindest mit meiner CBF500. Im Endeffekt fährt man eh nur die reifen eckig 

EDIT: 

Die MT09 ist ein richtig cooles Mopped.


----------



## hellm (10. September 2014)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen. zum geradeaus fahren muss man sich nur festhalten. das ist was für speedfreaks die weit jenseits der 100ps unter sich haben, aber bahnfahren bleibt stinklangweilig.

drehmoment ist da schon viel witziger, denn für mich ist ab kurvenscheitelpunkt bis kurvenende der meiste spaß zu finden. geringes gewicht, eher ein kleineres moped, schmal sollte es sein, guter schwerpunkt, möglichst geringes aufstellmoment. das fahrwerk ist mir ebnso wichtig, und gute bremsen.

das war einst die idee hinter der ducati supersport, jedenfalls dem c-modell; beim nachfolger war der vater der braut leider schon in rente und ducati hat einfach ein großes, schweres, langes bike mit zu schwachem motor gebaut, aber sowas am thema vorbei. heute will ducati keine supersport mehr bauen aus "porestige-gründen", wie traurig..

 das man mit 150kg und 80ps auf landstraßen sehr viel spaß hat vor einiger zeit auch die zeitschrift motorrad mit einem eigenbau veranschaulicht. aber gefragt sind hohe ps-werte die ein normalfahrer auch nur unter einsatz seines lebens auf die (land-)straße bringt. sehr schade.


----------



## Murdoch (10. September 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> achso, er nimmt also zu jeder maschine die er besichtigt ne drossel und nen TÜVer mit?
> 
> das mit der MT 07 sollte nur mal ein tip sein. er hat noch garkeinen führerschein und wie ich das las, ist er auch noch nicht wirklich bisher gefahren. woher will er also wissen, ob sich ne r6 so geil fährt wie sie aussieht?
> 
> ...


Für Probefahrt eben eine mit drossel suchen.gibts genug.bei der eigenen dann eben einbauen. Wo ist das Problem? 

Achso... ja also sowas können nur wir ihm sagen... na dann sag du mal mit deiner mt irgendwas. [emoji3] 

Ich vertrete die meinung immer noch dass das alles jeder selbst testen und erfahren muss.

Von bikern die die ganze zeit am faseln sind gibts mir sowieso zu viele.[emoji6]


----------



## Iconoclast (10. September 2014)

Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn nach der ersten Probefahrt die Tendenz auf einmal von einem SSP weggeht. Optik ist natürlich bombastisch. Aber musst auch bedenken, dass du die ganze Zeit dein Körpergewicht auf deinen Händen hast, was zu starken Gelenkschmerzen führen kann aber nicht muss. Ich bin da zum Glück sehr resistent, aber eine Freundin von mir tun nach einer halben Stunde die Hände sowas von weh, da geht gar nix mehr. So ab 130/140 werden die Hände durch die Geschwindigkeit dann schon etwas entlastet, was das Fahren angenehmer macht. Und da wären wir beim Thema Rasen mit Supersportlern. 

Aber wirst ja alles noch sehen, ist ja noch genug Zeit. Am Anfang kommt eben erstmal die "Boah, die Optik!" Phase.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> ^ *daumenhochgeb*
> 
> Anfangs gefielen mir auch die Sportler am besten, aber inzwischen finde ich Enduros und Supermotos viel besser. Und praktischer sind sie auch.


Supermoto


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. September 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Davon spreche ich, meine MT09.



Warst du zufällig vor ein paar Wochen(oder sinds schon monate  ) mal im Harz unterwegs?


----------



## PrincePaul (10. September 2014)

Ja Probefahrten mit nem gedrosselten Bike zu organisieren sind mega ätzend. Überall kannste die Mopeds fahren, aber alle sind sie offen...
Bei mir hats ca. nen halbes Jahr gedauert bis mir endlich nen Händler ne gedrosselte Duke hingestellt hat.
Die Händler in meiner Nähe haben sich auch komplett quer gestellt... wollten wohl nix verkaufen. Naja selber Schuld - hats einen anderen gefreut.


----------



## Murdoch (10. September 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn nach der ersten Probefahrt die Tendenz auf einmal von einem SSP weggeht. Optik ist natürlich bombastisch. Aber musst auch bedenken, dass du die ganze Zeit dein Körpergewicht auf deinen Händen hast, was zu starken Gelenkschmerzen führen kann aber nicht muss. Ich bin da zum Glück sehr resistent, aber eine Freundin von mir tun nach einer halben Stunde die Hände sowas von weh, da geht gar nix mehr. So ab 130/140 werden die Hände durch die Geschwindigkeit dann schon etwas entlastet, was das Fahren angenehmer macht. Und da wären wir beim Thema Rasen mit Supersportlern.
> 
> Aber wirst ja alles noch sehen, ist ja noch genug Zeit. Am Anfang kommt eben erstmal die "Boah, die Optik!" Phase.


Das aber reine Gewöhnung. 

Das erste mal auf der sp hat mir nach einer stunde die handgelenke und ddr nacken richtig weh getan.
Ist alles Übung. Jetzt kann ich den ganzen tag fahren und nix.

Für den rücken ist die sp im übrigen besser als gerade auf dem bike sitzen.


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2014)

Murdoch verteidigt seine supersportler auf teufel komm raus  jetzt sag mir noch, dass deine in der stadt bequemer ist als meine und alles ist gut^^


ich will hier keinen angreifen, geschmäcker und körper-"baue" sind verschieden. letztendlich muss er die erfahrung selber machen und gerade mein beispiel sollte das gut verdeutlichen.

ICH kann nur von MIR sprechen und da sinds halt nicht grad die SPs auf denen ich meine touren verbringen möchte. 


und ja, wir können ihm beratend zur seite stehen, wer hat den fahrpraxis mit den verschiedensten bikes? wir oder er? und dabei würde ich meine meinung nie über die anderer stellen, solange sie kompetent und sachlich bleibt. ich denke da habe ich recht eindeutig argumentiert.

P.S. ich kauf mir im alter ne triumph rocket III, so stell ich mir das jedenfalls vor. ob es wirklich stattfindet weiß jedoch noch keiner.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. September 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Das aber reine Gewöhnung.
> 
> Das erste mal auf der sp hat mir nach einer stunde die handgelenke und ddr nacken richtig weh getan.
> Ist alles Übung. Jetzt kann ich den ganzen tag fahren und nix.
> ...


 
Joa, mit Sicherheit spielt die Gewöhnung auch eine Rolle. Ich hatte von Anfang an keine Schmerzen, eine Freundin dagegen kommt einfach nicht dagegen an. Muss man halt alles selber mal probieren.

Gelenk- bzw. Rückenschmerzen wären aber meine kleinsten Bedenken, wenn sich da ein absoluter Fahranfänger auf Touren mit einem SSP begibt. Bei meinem Vater in seiner Familie gibt es 2 nicht mehr, die auch auf einem SSP angefangen haben. Nur leider wollen die Meisten das nicht hören. :/
Da kann man immer nur hoffen, dass die, die sich gleiche einen SSP holen genug Respekt und Vernunft mitbringen und beides länger anhält, als 4-8 Wochen.

Bekomme immer das kalte Grauen, wenn ich die ganzen Kreuze hier am Fahrbahnrand teilweise sehe.


----------



## Murdoch (10. September 2014)

Verteidigen? 
Eher umgekehrt. Du willst hier jedem deine mt 09 aufschwatzen.

Hier hat jemand mit dem wunsch zur r6 und generell zur sp angefragt. 

Glaubst du den quatsch eigentlich wirklich den du schreibst. Dass du hier jemanden der noch nichtmal theorie hatte hier wahnsinnig wichtige dinge aus der praxis erzählen kannst? Aus deiner fahrpraxis mit den verschiedenen bikes....[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] 

Ich kenne im übrigen persönlich biker die nach nem bandscheibenvorfall von der harley zur sp gewechselt haben. 

baron von grumble oder wie der heist wäre auch mal ein anspieltipp. Der ist von london bis madrid glaub mit seiner gixxer gefahren. 

Die Diskussion führt eh zu nix da der user zunindest sein schein mal haben sollte um konkret zu werden.... ich wette 100€ dass er nach ner probefahrt mit der sp auch eine fahren wird.[emoji6]


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Verteidigen?
> Eher umgekehrt. Du willst hier jedem deine mt 09 aufschwatzen.
> 
> Hier hat jemand mit dem wunsch zur r6 und generell zur sp angefragt.
> ...


 
ne meine mt diente als beispiel, so wie du deine sp bringst. leider akzeptierst du keine andere meinung, ich dagegn schon, wie ich ja nun mehrmals betonte. auch das jeder anders ist, HABE ICH SCHON MEHRMALS GESAGT.

die grundsätze bleiben aber nunmal die gleichen...optik hat nix mit fahren zu tun, akzeptiere das und gut ists, meine güte.


und warum darf ich jemanden der noch keinen schein hat, nicht sagen was evtl in der praxis anders sein kann? du sagst ihm doch auch dass ne SP ein must have ist^^


und wenn du mir nochmal mit QUATSCH kommst, dann kannst du mich mal gernhaben


das ist ein forum, wo konstruktiv diskutiert und seine meinung kundgetan wird. ich im speziellen hab jede persönliche wertung weggelassen, fahr du deine sp und werd glücklich, hast doch auch das recht dazu.

P.S.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/154384-mopped-fahrer-thread-593.html#post6777855

da gibst du doch meine bedenken auch zu und nicht jeder kann sich dran gewöhnen.

wie groß bist du und was wiegst du? der sp fahrer der die ganze sache bequem empfindet ist selten bei 1,9m und 100kg.... wo wir aber wieder bei individuellem körperbau wären, was ja deiner meinung nach quatsch ist, da jeder ne SP gut finden muss^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Joa, mit Sicherheit spielt die Gewöhnung auch eine Rolle. Ich hatte von Anfang an keine Schmerzen, eine Freundin dagegen kommt einfach nicht dagegen an. Muss man halt alles selber mal probieren.
> 
> Gelenk- bzw. Rückenschmerzen wären aber meine kleinsten Bedenken, wenn sich da ein absoluter Fahranfänger auf Touren mit einem SSP begibt. Bei meinem Vater in seiner Familie gibt es 2 nicht mehr, die auch auf einem SSP angefangen haben. Nur leider wollen die Meisten das nicht hören. :/
> Da kann man immer nur hoffen, dass die, die sich gleiche einen SSP holen genug Respekt und Vernunft mitbringen und beides länger anhält, als 4-8 Wochen.
> ...


Bei meiner Familie ebenfalls 2, fuhren aber so weit ich weiß Enduros/SM.
Wurde mir aber wenig drüber erzählt, den Stellen nach zu urteilen waren sie aber glaub ich auch betrunken oder sowas...

Klar, Leistungsgewicht ist wesentlich höher als beim Auto und man hat auch keine Knautschzone...

Zusätzlich werden Motorradfahrer einfach oft von der Geschwindigkeit total unterschätzt, aber ich hab da auch echt Respekt vor, selbst vor ner 125er...


----------



## >ExX< (10. September 2014)

An solche Sachen muss man sich einfach gewöhnen, als ich damals ne mofa hatte und zum ersten mal mit nem roller gefahren bin.....
Ja, der läuft vllt auch nur 20 kmh schneller, aber durch z.b. die kleinen räder extrem unhandlich, komme ich bis heute nicht zurecht.

An die CBF 600 mit 48 PS hab ich mich innerhalb weniger tage gewöhnt, ab da an gabs dann halt Fortschritte in Sachen Fahrkönnen.
Und als ich dann auf der KTM saß mit knapp 20 ps mehr und 70 kg weniger.... 
Muss man sich dran gewöhnen, ging aber auch sehr schnell.

Was ich an der karre liebe ist halt das geringe gewicht, hohe entspannte sitzposition und das drehen am Griff.
Durch das hohe Drehmoment kommt halt untenrum schon mächtig Druck, was am Scheitelpunkt natürlich richtig Fun macht
Und richtig zickig, unter 300 rpm quasi nicht vernünftig fahrbar weil der dicke Single richtig schlägt, sowas hat man z.b. bei 4Zylinder Motoren nicht, die kann man in der Regel auch im untersten Drehzahlbereich problemlos fahren, relativ sanfte Gasannahme und einfach nicht dieses bollerhafte 

Leistung ist viel aber nicht alles, das Feeling machts aus.
Die 600er sind halt Drehzahlorgeln, aber fahr ruhig mal mit einer, und fahr mal im kompletten Gegenzug eine Supermoto


----------



## Iconoclast (11. September 2014)

Kennt jemand von euch das Video hier? 

http://youtu.be/xq2xStb0R-c

Gerade zum ersten Mal gesehen und musste am Ende richtig schlucken. Die Szene hatte ich doch vor ein paar Wochen hier geschildert, nur dass es bei mir ein Linksabbieger war und ich irgendwie es geschaft habe durch den Gegenverkehr auszuweichen. Der Biker im Video mit seiner FJR hats aber nicht geschaft. Heftige Sache. Fahrt ja alle immer vorsichtig.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. September 2014)

Das ist auch schon ein paar Wochen alt...
Aber hui, der/die Autofahrer/in möchte ich nicht sein...

@ExX Das Bollernde ist genau das was ich persönlich an der geil finde 

Wieso kann ich dich nicht zitieren


----------



## >ExX< (11. September 2014)

Ja das Video hab ich mir vor 2 Tagen oder so angeschaut, das ist richtig heftig wie ich finde, weil man ja weis dass er dabei kripiert ist....

Ja das bollernde macht schon echt spaß 
Nen kumpel meinte dass sich die karre von aussen total ruhig anhört, aber wenn man draufsitzt ist sie viel lauter, muss mich wohl mal daneben stellen und lauschen


----------



## DOcean (11. September 2014)

was fahrt ihr alle bloß für leichte Kisten 

250kg wiegt meine , nur ~100PS aber 1000 cm³ (Honda CBF 1000)

das mit dem gedrosselt ist für Probefahrten echt mies, war froh gleich offen fahren zu dürfen...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2014)

Ich frag mich wieso überhaupt gedrosselt wird, ein 18 jähriger muss ein M6 oder Lambo ja auch nicht auf 100PS kastrieren...
Natürlich ist es sinnvoll am anfang zu drosseln, das wär es bei Autos, vorallem Leistungsstarken, doch aber auch?....

Das mit dem probefahren könnte echt ein Problem sein, vielleicht kann ich jemanden aus der Familie auftreiben der schon länger fährt und offen fahren darf, der könnte dann die fahrt übernehmen...


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. September 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso überhaupt gedrosselt wird, ein 18 jähriger muss ein M6 oder Lambo ja auch nicht auf 100PS kastrieren...
> Natürlich ist es sinnvoll am anfang zu drosseln, das wär es bei Autos, vorallem Leistungsstarken, doch aber auch?....
> 
> Das mit dem probefahren könnte echt ein Problem sein, vielleicht kann ich jemanden aus der Familie auftreiben der schon länger fährt und offen fahren darf, der könnte dann die fahrt übernehmen...


Du kannst ein Motorrad mit 150-200 PS nur bedingt mit einem Lambo vergleichen, das Motorrad wird im Regelfall schneller sein bzgl. Beschleunigung und allem.
Und die Power und rantasten auf die Personen loslassen ist ihnen zu gefährlich, bestätigen auch die Unfälle bevor man die gestafelten Führerscheine eingeführt hat.

Dazu kommt noch, das Motorräder eher zum schnell fahren verleiten da das Überholen sicher auch Spaß machen (kann) und zum anderen du nicht geblitzt werden kannst.


----------



## Offset (11. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> ... du nicht geblitzt werden kannst.



Doch kann man, wenn der Blitzer nach hinten ausgerichtet ist. Und wenn du von einem Polizisten gemessen und rausgezogen wirst bist du auch dran.


----------



## Iconoclast (11. September 2014)

Der Blitzer bringt dann aber trotzdem nichts, weil dein Gesicht nicht zu erkennen ist. Wenn die Post einflatter sagst du, dass du an dem Tag nicht gefahren bist und auch keine Aussage machst, wem du die Maschine geliehen hast. Thema erledigt. Von vorne ist viel gefährlicher, die können mittlerweile deine Gesichtszüge durchs Visier abgleichen und den Fahrer zu 100% bestimmen. Nur fehlt da dann das Kennzeichen, um den Fahrer zu finden. ^^ Das Rausziehen wird aber auf jeden Fall zu einem Problem.


----------



## DOcean (11. September 2014)

Deswegen gibts ja die TraffiTower die von vorne und von hinten blitzen, da wirds dann schwer mit dem Rauswinden...

oder so: Neu: Motorradfahrer werden von hinten geblitzt

Daher sollte man immer wissen was man da tut...


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. September 2014)

Sowas hab ich bei mir noch nie gesehen, aber ich wohn ja auch nur aufm Land, bis jetzt standen da immer nur die normalen und dir Radarpistole aber mit der stehen sie immer an der gleichen Stelle


----------



## the.hai (11. September 2014)

Die tollen "tower" haben wir hier leider schon oft genug. direkt im nachbar ort steht einer und kurz vorm flughafen schönefeld auch. letztendlich habe ich damit aber kein problem und muss auch sagen, dass die drossel im nachhinein ihren sinn macht.

ich verstehe bloss nicht, warum nun plötzlich MEHR erlaubt ist, obwohl doch vorher alles so gefährlich war. mit 16 durfte ich nur 15ps UND 80km/h spitze, da ist jetzt nur noch die leistung vorgeschrieben. mit 18 warns dann halt doe 34ps, wo ihr jetzt 48ps dürft. 

das einzige wo ich noch froh drüber bin, mein führerschein war nach 2jahren automatisch offen, ohne geldvernichtung a.k.a. prüfung. andererseits isses auch gut, dass der direkteinstieg jetzt schon mit 24 möglich ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. September 2014)

Das aufrüsten kostet bei mir von A1 auf A2 ~500€, find ich auch sinnfrei wenn man gefahren ist, aber das wissen die ja nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2014)

Wann kannst du aufrüsten? 
Das ist reine geldmacherei


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. September 2014)

Nach zweijährigem Vorbesitz der vorherigen Klasse.
Einerseits ists ja auch gut weil man halt nicht weiß ob die Person in dem Zeitraum gefahren ist. Bisschen teuer ists schon normal braucht man wenn man gefahren ist ja auch nur ~2 Stunden um sich an das Motorrad zu gewöhnen und kann dann die Prüfung machen.


----------



## mülla1 (11. September 2014)

Naja also ich finde die zwei Jahre Probezeit schon sinnvoll.. und sind wir mal ehrlich. wer hat denn mit 18 jahren bitteschön schon knappe 200ps unter kontrolle? ich bin auch vorher 125ger gefahren und illegal aufm land mit einem 600er stoppelhopser rumgedüst. aber so eine sportler ist da schon was anderes.

ausserdem halte ich eine SSP für einen Fahranfänger auch nicht für geeignet. ich bin selber 3 jahre lang eine bandit gefahren und dann auf eine SSP gewechselt. und selbst da kam es noch zu problemen (mit einem sturz etc). bei den sportlern isses halt so das das hinterrad kaum erfühlt werden kann. dafür weiß man umso mehr was vorn los ist. als ich damals von der 600er gsx-r auf die superduke gestiegen bin war das von der rückmeldung was ganz anderes:
vorderrad nicht mehr ganz so klar wie bei der suzuki
dafür hatte man nicht so ein stress wenn einen das hinterrad mal überholen will

letztenendes muss es aber jeder selbst wissen (ich kenn auch leute die fahren seit eh und je SSP). ich würde es nicht nochmal machen


----------



## Iconoclast (11. September 2014)

Finde die Probezeit auch sinnvoll. Immerhin sind Motorräder um einiges schneller als Autos und es besteht jederzeit Sturzfefahr, gerade bei Anfängern.
Man setzt einen Fahranfänger nach seiner Prüfung ja auch nicht in einen Bugatti und genau so wenig auf ~200PS Moppeds. Der dreht den Hahn einmal auf, da geht der A.rsch so auf Grundeis, dass der zu 99% 'nen Abflug macht. Gibt es ja auch genug Videos von, meistens sinds Highsider.

Aber auch bei "kleinen"Moppeds wie der R6 ist die Gefahr als Anfänger recht groß, weswegen es ja eigentlich kein Mopped für Anfänger sein sollte. ^^

http://youtu.be/8EO-FdSAesY


----------



## Murdoch (12. September 2014)

600er Maschinen haben für Anfänger den Vorteil des fehlenden Drehmoments. Bei niedrigen Touren also unter 6000 verzeiht das Moped auch unkontrolliertes Gas geben in der Kurve. 

Problematisch wirds wenn man heizen will, dann ist so ein kurzhuber sehr giftig und schwerer dosierbarer aufgrund der sehr hohen Touren die man anlegen muss. 

Also wenn man sich beherrschen kann, dann kann eine r6 auch was für den Anfang sein. Wenn man gerne mal angibt, sollte man evtl. Noch mal drüber nachdenken. 

[emoji6] 

Grundsätzlich bleibe ich bei meiner Empfehlung. Erstmal die verschiedenen Geräte testen und dann entscheiden. 

Die r6 ist auch für mich die optisch ansprechenste, jedoch auch die mit der unbequemsten Haltung wenn man nicht 1.60 ist. Alle anderen 600er wie Ninja gixxer und fireblade werden auch von Leuten jenseits der 1,90 gefahren.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. September 2014)

So, habe doch tatsächlich noch einen gefunden, der mir die HP4 zur Probefahrt zur Verfügung stell kann. Halb 2 sitze ich auf dem Bock. Er meinte aber auch, dass es schwer wird eine neue zu bekommen, da die Produktion wohl eingestellt wurde, da eine neue S1000RR kommen soll. Da habe ich mir ja einen super Zeitraum ausgesucht. Ich kaufe doch im Winter kein Mopped mehr, wenn nächstes Jahr das Ding total überarbeitet rauskommt. -.-


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2014)

Das stimmt, die neue S1000rr ist definitiv im anmarsch 

Neuheiten BMW S 1000 RR Modellpflege Erlkönig - MOTORRAD

Neuheiten BMW S 1000 RR Modellpflege Erlkönig - Motorradnachrichten - MOTORRAD

Erlkönig erwischt: BMW S1000RR Naked Bike


----------



## Iconoclast (12. September 2014)

An sich ja super, aber jetzt habe ich Blut geleckt. Hätte ich mal keine Probefahrt gemacht.  
Werde aber in jedem Fall dann noch warten, alles andere wäre imo dumm und die R1 ist ja auch ganz ok. Man, das wird noch ne lange Zeit werden. :/


----------



## STSLeon (12. September 2014)

Auch wenn nächstes Jahr eine S1000 RR kommt, würde ich die HP4 sofort nehmen, wenn ich die 25k Euro hätte. Vor allem weil die BMW nächstes Jahr angeblich das unsymmetrische Gesicht verliert und damit aussieht wie die Reiskocher aus Japan...


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2014)

Gestern wieder die kleine Panigale gefahren. Nun muss die R1 weg


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. September 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Gestern wieder die kleine Panigale gefahren. Nun muss die R1 weg


 
So ein Unterschied?


----------



## STSLeon (12. September 2014)

Hört auf mit den geilen Mopeds...Mich zerfrisst der Neid


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2014)

Ist halt ein total anderes fahren. Wollte eh seit längerem einen zwei Zylinder


----------



## Iconoclast (12. September 2014)

So, eben mit der HP4 unterwegs geswesen. Was soll man sagen? Nochmal eine Ecke härter als die S1000RR, aber imo auch nicht ganz so komfortabel. Das Fahrwerk ist etwas härter und vom Gefühl her hängt sie auch aggressiver am Gas. Zumundest ging mir das Vorderrad ein paar mal ungewollt etwas hoch. Lässt sich nach kurzer Eingewöhnung aber auch gut dosieren. Man merkt halt, dass die Maschine wirklich absolut auf Rennstrecke getrimmt ist.
Zur Geschwindigkeit braucht man hier denke ich erst recht nicht viel sagen. War kurz auf der Bahn und passenderweise war dort auch ein Maserati Granturismo S unterwegs, Betonung liegt hier auf war. Hab den sehr schnell verloren, hat den Wagen vermutlich irgendwo auf der Bahn geparkt, keine Ahnung. 

Fazit: Sehr geiles Teil, gefällt mir trotz etwas weniger Komfort etwas besser als die S1000RR. 

Die HP4 hatte knapp 8k km runter. Der Händler sagte auch gleich, dass er mir die verkaufen könnte, eine Neue bekommt er aber nicht mehr rein. Echt schade, dass die nicht mehr produziert wird. Aber eine Vorführmaschine kaufe ich garantiert nicht. Zumal mich eine neue Front 2015 im Yamaha/Suzuki Look auch nicht so sehr stören würde, auch wenn es schade wäre.

Mal gucken.


----------



## Offset (12. September 2014)

Respekt! Ich hätte glaube ich zu viel Angst um mich auf so ne Kiste zu setzen. Mein Vater würde mich schon für verrückt erklären wenn ich mal eine mit 100ps (was mMn. mehr als genug ist) hab.


----------



## PrincePaul (12. September 2014)

Naja dann warte doch bis das neue Modell raus ist und kauf dir den Vorgänger ausm Abverkauf.
Bei uns hier haben die Händler noch viele im Laden ausgestellt auch HP4 hab ich da schon gesehen.
Es sei denn du willst die "Neuste" haben - hat natürlich auch immer seinen Reiz.

@Offset: joa geht mir ähnlich, also fahren würde ich das schon, allerdings glaube ich nciht das ich da mal so richtig aufdrehen würde 
Nen bekannter ist erstmal 2000km mit seiner RR gefahren bevor er das erste mal komplett Vollgas gegeben hat und das dann glaub ich sogar nur im 5. Gang 

Vor der Power sollte man auf jedenfall Respekt haben auch wenn viele elektronische Helfer mit an Board sind.


----------



## >ExX< (12. September 2014)

Hab gerade eben meine GasGas bekommen, alter falter zieht das ding los, 3. Gang und das ding geht vorne hoch


----------



## blautemple (13. September 2014)

Soo, nächsten Mittwoch kann ich auch endlich mein erstes Motorrad abholen. Eine neue Kawasaki ER6N in weiß


----------



## PrincePaul (13. September 2014)

Hehe, ja denn GLÜCKWUNSCH!
Viel unfallfreier Spaß!!!!
Weiß grün ist die oder?

Hat jemand schonmal eine Wheelie Fahrschule besucht?
Beispielsweise diese hier:
Wheelieschule - Wheelie-Schule - Motorrad Stuntfahrer - Dirk Manderbach


----------



## computertod (13. September 2014)

am Mittwoch hat mein Tacho genullt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ob ich das nochmal erlebe?


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. September 2014)

Was ist das denn für ne Maschine?


----------



## computertod (13. September 2014)

siehe


computertod schrieb:


> Kawasaki GPZ 900 bj 88


----------



## blautemple (14. September 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Hehe, ja denn GLÜCKWUNSCH!
> Viel unfallfreier Spaß!!!!
> Weiß grün ist die oder?
> 
> ...


 
Danke.
Ne, nur weiß und schwarz. Grün ist da nichts


----------



## PrincePaul (14. September 2014)

Achso - mach auf jedenfall Bilder wenn du sie abholst


----------



## Iconoclast (14. September 2014)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch. Bilder sind immer gerne gesehen. 

Meine GSR 750 ist immer noch nicht da. -.-


----------



## >ExX< (16. September 2014)

Ich hab mich am sonntag auch genullt, liege gerade im krankenhaus


----------



## PrincePaul (16. September 2014)

mhh -.- was passiert? Hoffe nur kleineres!


----------



## >ExX< (16. September 2014)

Bin ne strecke gefahren die ich eigentlich in und auswendig kenne, in eine linkskurve rein, hab dann die schräglage noch weiter nach unten korrigiert und dann sind die räder weggerutscht.
So 20 oder 25 meter durch den graben gerutscht und dann mit dem rechten Unterschenkel nen ziemlich dicken 4 Kant Zaunpfahl durchgetreten, mein bein aber leider auch.

Wollte erst aufstehen, aber das war so wackelig, hat sich angefühlt hals wenn man mit dem fuß nur halb im gummistiefel drin ist und immer umknickt.
War mir dann aber sofort klar dass es der Fuß war. Nach paar minuten hat mein bein angefangen zu zittern, ist ziemlich unschön wenn mann sieht wie der fuß wie wackelpudding mitzittert.
Und wenn die knochen aufeinander rum reiben...

Wurde dann direkt operiert und bin eben zum ersten mal mit krücken gelaufen 

Die saison ist für mich beendet


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. September 2014)

Wenn mir iwann sowas passiert bringt mich mein Vater um


----------



## >ExX< (16. September 2014)

Soll er froh sein wenn du dann am leben bist


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. September 2014)

Genau wegen dem Risiko...

Pf, ich kann überall anderst auch sterben, dann lieber bei was was Spaß macht.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. September 2014)

Dann gute Besserung, bist ja noch ganz gut davongekommen. Mich hat vor Jahren mal ein Autofahrer abgeräumt und da war dann das Handgelenk hinüber. Machste nix, mich hatte am Meisten geärgert, dass ich wochenlang nich mehr auf den Bock konnte. Alle machten sich damals verständlicherweise Sorgen, wie gefährlich das Hobby ist und ich wollte nix anderes als wieder rauf auf das Ding. ^^


----------



## mülla1 (16. September 2014)

Scheisseeee gute Besserung exx 

So schnell kann es gehen.. Aber sei froh das "nicht mehr"  passiert ist. Nen gebrochenes Bein reicht ja wohl. 
Ich hoffe mal das kuriert sich wieder vollständig aus. 
Immer dran denken Leute :
Die schwarze Seite muss nach unten!


----------



## >ExX< (16. September 2014)

Vielen Dank!

Habe heute auch mal kurz drüber nachgedacht dass es das auch hätte sein können.....

Aber ich hab wirklich glück gehabt, aber für mich zumindest ist das kein grund um aufzuhören, meine eltern haben auch bis jetzt noch nicht einmal gesagt dass ich es sein lassen soll

Zum glück war niemand anderes daran beteiligt.


----------



## mülla1 (16. September 2014)

Ja eben.. Stell dir mal vor du wärst da mit anderen Körperteile hängen geblieben als mit dem Bein :/ gar nicht auszudenken wie es dann ausgegangen wäre :O 
Lieber einmal mehr langsam durch die Kurve als einmal zu flott.. 
Btw ich weiss ja wie du fährst und weiss auch das du die maschine gut unter Kontrolle hast. Nichts desto trotz würde ich dir gern nahelegen dich in Zukunft eher auf abgesperrten rennstrecken auszutoben  ich weiss das die Region in der du wohnst geradezu danach schreit mit dem mopped erkundet zu werden, allerdings kannst du auf der renne denke ich mal noch einiges lernen. Und das ist ja irgendwo genau das was uns mopped Fahrer antreibt.. Die Maschine und den eigenen Körper auszureizen. Du bist mittlerweile an einem Punkt angelangt an dem es zu heiss ist das ganze auf den öffentlichen Straßen zu probieren  glaub mir die Erkenntniss kam bei mir auch nach meinem ersten Abflug.. Seitdem ich dann auf der renne gefahren bin konnten alle ruhiger schlafen


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2014)

@  >ExX<

Gute Besserung auch von mir! Möge die Genesung eilig voran gehen, damit du bald wieder fahren kannst.

Bin auf dem Mopped noch unfallfrei. Als Ausgleich habe ich mich früher fast wöchentlich mit dem Fahrrad hingelegt. 
Aber damals wuchs die Haut noch schneller zusammen, als sie es mit mitte 20 tut.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. September 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> Ja eben.. Stell dir mal vor du wärst da mit anderen Körperteile hängen geblieben als mit dem Bein :/ gar nicht auszudenken wie es dann ausgegangen wäre :O
> Lieber einmal mehr langsam durch die Kurve als einmal zu flott..
> Btw ich weiss ja wie du fährst und weiss auch das du die maschine gut unter Kontrolle hast. Nichts desto trotz würde ich dir gern nahelegen dich in Zukunft eher auf abgesperrten rennstrecken auszutoben  ich weiss das die Region in der du wohnst geradezu danach schreit mit dem mopped erkundet zu werden, allerdings kannst du auf der renne denke ich mal noch einiges lernen. Und das ist ja irgendwo genau das was uns mopped Fahrer antreibt.. Die Maschine und den eigenen Körper auszureizen. Du bist mittlerweile an einem Punkt angelangt an dem es zu heiss ist das ganze auf den öffentlichen Straßen zu probieren  glaub mir die Erkenntniss kam bei mir auch nach meinem ersten Abflug.. Seitdem ich dann auf der renne gefahren bin konnten alle ruhiger schlafen


Das macht mich auch an, werde ich definitiv mal ausprobieren.


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2014)

@ ExX  Gute Besserung! Zum Glück ist es noch glimpflich ausgegangen, nach der Unfallbeschreibung hätte es auch schlimmer ausgehen können.


----------



## >ExX< (17. September 2014)

Vielen dank für eure Glückwünsche, das ermutigt mich!

Es hätte defenitiv viel mehr passieren können, aber wäre der holzpfahl nicht da gewesen hätte ich nur ein paar kleine schürfwunden am linken arm gehabt und wäre nach hause gefahren.
Aber wie man es dreht und wendet, es ist so wie es jetzt ist 

Ich wollte auf jeden fall schonmal nen Supermoto Lehrgang mitgemacht haben, aber hat bisher noch nicht so ganz geklappt.
Renn strecke ist wohl das beste, denn je schneller man ne kurve fährt desto mehr spaß macht es auch 

Gibts bei den Rennstrecken auch Instruktoren dass man erstmal die richtige Technik beigebracht bekommt?
Wenn du nächstes jahr auf die renne willst kannst du mir ja vielleicht schonmal bescheid sagen, dann würd ich mir das schonmal anschauen, so weit wohnen wir ja nicht auseinander


----------



## killer89 (17. September 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Vielen dank für eure Glückwünsche, das ermutigt mich!  Es hätte defenitiv viel mehr passieren können, aber wäre der holzpfahl nicht da gewesen hätte ich nur ein paar kleine schürfwunden am linken arm gehabt und wäre nach hause gefahren. Aber wie man es dreht und wendet, es ist so wie es jetzt ist   Ich wollte auf jeden fall schonmal nen Supermoto Lehrgang mitgemacht haben, aber hat bisher noch nicht so ganz geklappt. Renn strecke ist wohl das beste, denn je schneller man ne kurve fährt desto mehr spaß macht es auch   Gibts bei den Rennstrecken auch Instruktoren dass man erstmal die richtige Technik beigebracht bekommt? Wenn du nächstes jahr auf die renne willst kannst du mir ja vielleicht schonmal bescheid sagen, dann würd ich mir das schonmal anschauen, so weit wohnen wir ja nicht auseinander


Genesungswünsche wohl eher 

Von mir übrigens auch!

Bzgl. Rennstrecke: es gibt in der Motorrad bzw bei den Motorradhelden immer wieder Renntrainings mit Instruktoren - schau da doch mal rein 

MfG


----------



## T-Drive (17. September 2014)

@ExX

Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche, und bis du wieder rauskommst, viele *hübsche* Krankenschwestern um dich rum.


----------



## >ExX< (17. September 2014)

Oh ja, meinte natürlich genesungswünsche   Danke euch beiden!

Ja stimmt, von den Motorradhelden hab ich auch schon gehört, das könnte ich mir echt mal überlegen, vllt auch mal nen ADAC Sicherheitstraining für Motorräder. Hatte mich bisher nur auf Supermoto Lehrgänge eingeschossen und nie wirklich nen gescheiten Termin für dieses Jahr gefunden.

Hübsche Krankenschwestern laufen hier leider  nicht rum, aber alle super nett!
Die einzige die halbwegs gut ausschauend ist scheint leider noch nicht volljährig zu sein
Aber um sowas mach ich mir grad gar nichtmal soo große Gedanken


----------



## DOcean (18. September 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ... vllt auch mal nen ADAC Sicherheitstraining für Motorräder. ...



ist sehr zu empfehlen und hier ist das Voraussetzung für Rennstreckentraining...


----------



## mülla1 (18. September 2014)

jup hab ich auch schonmal gemacht. in paderborn hat der adac extra ein riesiges übungsgelände (auch mit auqaplaning anlagen usw.). ich hab das damals als ich angefangen habe motorrad zu fahren von meinen eltern geschenkt bekommen. war ganz gut 
ansonsten kann man aber bei fast jeder rennstrecke entweder freies fahren oder mit instruktor buchen. gerade zu anfang bietet sich das fahren mit instruktor an. auf der renne ist das halt nochmal was vollkommen anderes als auf der straße.


----------



## DOcean (18. September 2014)

genau auf der Strecke war ich auch


----------



## Iconoclast (19. September 2014)

Heute mittag kam der ersehnte Anruf, am Dienstag kann ich mein Bike abholen.


----------



## DOcean (19. September 2014)

Rückruf bei der MT-09: Rückruf: Yamaha MT-09 mit Problemen am Scheinwerfer | heise Autos


----------



## the.hai (20. September 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> Rückruf bei der MT-09: Rückruf: Yamaha MT-09 mit Problemen am Scheinwerfer | heise Autos



Jup schon gesehn.

Steh schon in rücksprache mit yamaha. Will nur wissen ob bei meiner noch was anderes fällig ist.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. September 2014)

War gerade mal beim Händler eine letzte Unterschrift setzen, das Bike wird leider erst am Mittwoch fertig und nicht Dienstag. Habe aber mal eben schnell Bilder gemacht. Steht noch in einer dunklen Garage und wartet auf mich. Umbaupläne gibt es auch schon mehr als genug.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. September 2014)

Jetzt steht sie zu Hause. Muss nur noch zugelassen werden. Aktuell 2,1km auf der Uhr. Umbauten wie Blinker, Kennzeichenhalterung, Spiegel usw. rollen dann demnächst an.


----------



## Murdoch (24. September 2014)

Glückwunsch und schön heile lassen!


----------



## Buxxdehude (24. September 2014)

Wasn das?

Ne z500?


----------



## >ExX< (24. September 2014)

Schönes Ding!  ist zwar nichtmehr lang die Saison, aber reicht bestimmt noch zum einfahren


----------



## Iconoclast (24. September 2014)

Danke! [emoji4] Zum Einfahren sollte die Zeit noch locker reichen. Und wenn der "Winter" wie letztes Jahr wird hier bei uns, kann man sowieso durchfahren. 



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Wasn das?
> 
> Ne z500?


 
GSR 750 L4.


----------



## Iconoclast (26. September 2014)

Felgenrandaufkleber pappen schonmal drauf. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiedl (26. September 2014)

fahre jetzt ne derbi Senda DRD 50!

richtig geil, wenn getunt xD


----------



## >ExX< (27. September 2014)

Ich finde das ist nen richtig schönes Mopped

Eventuell noch nen anderen Kennzeichenhalter. Hast du da schon was geplant?


----------



## Iconoclast (27. September 2014)

Jep, Kennzeichenhalterung will ich noch ändern und mit dieser gleich die fetten Bullaugenblinker gegen kleinere LED-Blinker.
Bugspoiler soll unten noch dran und die Spiegel werden noch gerauscht. Auspuff sehr wahrscheinlich auch, einmal für den Klang und der Originale wirkt auf mich zu groß. 
Ansonsten mal gucken, Xenon/LED Birnen vorne noch und dann wäre ich vorerst zufrieden. Mit der Zeit findet man ja sowieso immer was. [emoji4]
Doll aber alles dezent bleiben und nicht später verspielt wirken.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. September 2014)

Mein Vater hatte jetzt die erste Fahrstunde auf ner neuen Susi mit 1500km 
Er findet Motorradschuhe total umbequem


----------



## STSLeon (27. September 2014)

Dann trägt er vielleicht den falschen Schuh? Meine Motorradstiefel empfinde ich beim Fahren als sehr bequem. Nur beim Laufen ist es nicht so klasse


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. September 2014)

Weiß ich nicht, muss ich ihn mal fragen


----------



## the.hai (27. September 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Dann trägt er vielleicht den falschen Schuh? Meine Motorradstiefel empfinde ich beim Fahren als sehr bequem. Nur beim Laufen ist es nicht so klasse


 
ich hatte mei der richtigen stiefelwahl auch massive probleme und musste mich durch das komplette louis und polo sortiment probieren. zum schluss wurden es super PUMAs, die auch für nen plattfussindianer im großen stil taugen 


nur beim "spazierengehen" scheuern sie am außen knöchel, aber dafür sind sie auch nich konzipiert.


----------



## sav (27. September 2014)

Ich fahre eine Kawasaki ZZR 600.


----------



## killer89 (29. September 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> ich hatte mei der richtigen stiefelwahl auch massive probleme und musste mich durch das komplette louis und polo sortiment probieren. zum schluss wurden es super PUMAs, die auch für nen plattfussindianer im großen stil taugen   nur beim "spazierengehen" scheuern sie am außen knöchel, aber dafür sind sie auch nich konzipiert.


So lange hab ich nicht gebraucht . Ich hab Daytona Sport GTX, passen wunderbar, nur beim Gehen etwas steif, aber sind ja, wie gesagt, auch nicht dafür konzipiert. 

Dafür hab ich immer Probleme Hosen zu finden, Oberschenkel sind zu kräftig 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## computertod (29. September 2014)

ich fahr demnächst gar nix mehr...
Galerie: gpz vorfahrt genommen - abload.de


----------



## mülla1 (29. September 2014)

Ach du kacke :O geht es dir gut?


----------



## computertod (29. September 2014)

naja, kann aktuell mein rechtes Bein nicht richtig bewegen, aber sonst gehts mir gut


----------



## Iconoclast (29. September 2014)

Nicht gut, mal wieder einer von so 'ner Blindschleiche abgeräumt worden, kenne ich nur zu gut. Gutr Besserung und Kopf hoch. Die Maschine kann man ersetzen, hauptsache dir/euch ist nichts schlimmes passiert.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. September 2014)

Gute Besserung auch von mir !


----------



## duke999 (29. September 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Jetzt steht sie zu Hause. Muss nur noch zugelassen werden. Aktuell 2,1km auf der Uhr. Umbauten wie Blinker, Kennzeichenhalterung, Spiegel usw. rollen dann demnächst an.


 
Sehr nice das Teil. Was ist das genau für eine?


----------



## blautemple (29. September 2014)

Moin,

so hier sind noch die versprochenen Bilder von meinem Schätzchen. 

Nach 12 tagen hat sie immerhin gute 700km auf der Uhr, das heißt nächste Woche steht die erste Inspektion an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (29. September 2014)

Gute Besserung! Laut Bildern siehts ja schon nach nem ziemlich heftigen zusammenstoß aus, ein glück dass ihr direkt wieder nach hause konntet.

Haben die dein Bein mal geröntgt?


----------



## computertod (29. September 2014)

ja wurde geröntgt, allerdings haben die bei meinem Sozius auch übersehen, dass das Handgelenk halb gebrochen ist...


----------



## JJ Walker (30. September 2014)

computertod schrieb:


> ja wurde geröntgt, allerdings haben die bei meinem Sozius auch übersehen, dass das Handgelenk halb gebrochen ist...



Upps ... sowas passiert leider viel zu häufig in den Arztpraxen oder Krankenhäusern. 
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## >ExX< (3. Oktober 2014)

Unglaublich was heute an motorrädern unterwegs ist

Vom balkon aus kann ich sehen und hören wie die alle durchs dorf fahren, richtig schön


----------



## blautemple (3. Oktober 2014)

Is aber auch echt super Wetter heute 

Ich hoffe mal dass das Wetter Ende Oktober auch noch so gut ist, dann kann ich im Urlaub nochmal ein paar runden drehen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Oktober 2014)

Yes heute auch nochmal eine ausgiebige Runde gedreht. Aber man merkt schon, dass die Reifen nicht mehr so warm werden.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Oktober 2014)

Hofft für mich, dass Ende November noch fahrbares Wetter ist^^


----------



## >ExX< (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn dir Ski fahren reicht


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Ski fahren können als bestehen für die Praktische A1 Prüfung reicht


----------



## STSLeon (4. Oktober 2014)

Welche Fahrschule ist den so dämlich und macht da Prüfung? Einmal ist das Wetter im November schlecht und im Frühjahr steigt dann ein Noob ohne jede Erfahrung wieder auf ein Motorrad. Net so clever


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich darf erst am 21. November Prüfung machen und will den nicht nächstes Jahr machen weil ich da Prüfungen hab :/

Reine Straßenerfahrung hab ich auch schon.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. Oktober 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Welche Fahrschule ist den so dämlich und macht da Prüfung? Einmal ist das Wetter im November schlecht und im Frühjahr steigt dann ein Noob ohne jede Erfahrung wieder auf ein Motorrad. Net so clever



Du wirst lachen, das machen die meisten Fahrschulen. Ich hab meine A1-Fahrprüfung auch Ende Oktober abgelegt.
Eine bestandene Fahrprüfung garantiert ja schließlich auch nicht, dass derjenige dann auch gleich ein eigenes Moped hat. 
Vor allem von den etwas älteren, die gleich die Klasse A direkt machen, machen viele auch nur den Führerschein und kaufen sich dann "irgendwann einmal" ein Motorrad. Die steigen dann Jahre später aufs Bike und haben auch keine Fahrpraxis, is so ^^


----------



## Driftking007 (4. Oktober 2014)

@blautemple
Ist die er6n ein 2013er Modell? 

Bei mir wirds warscheinlich auch nächstes jahr oder im Winter die er6f 2013 in weiß. Die beste farbkombi meiner Meinung nach


----------



## STSLeon (4. Oktober 2014)

Mich hat die Fahrschule nicht mehr anfangen lassen so spät im Jahr. Begründung war, dass das Erlernte dann nicht mehr mehr Zeitnah angewendet werden kann.


----------



## blautemple (4. Oktober 2014)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> @blautemple
> Ist die er6n ein 2013er Modell?
> 
> Bei mir wirds warscheinlich auch nächstes jahr oder im Winter die er6f 2013 in weiß. Die beste farbkombi meiner Meinung nach


 
Ne, ist das 2014er Modell, aber ich denke da dürfte eh kein großer Unterschied sein


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2014)

Was haltet ihr von sowas?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp0q-tzbL8w#t=184

Für mich als nicht Motorradfahrer einfach nur krank bzw. psychisch überhaupt nicht machbar... Und gerade wenn man die NOS kennt, einmal BTM-Fleck und Bääm, 2 Meter Asphalt, 2 Meter Wiese und dann Leitplanke.  Wenn ich den mit fast 200 in der Hatzenbach seh oder mit fast 300 am Schwedenkreuz, wie kann man so mit seinem Leben spielen? Der braucht nen Seitenwagen für seine Eier oder so.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich bekomm da nur ne Fehlermeldung zu sehen.


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich poste ma den Link direkt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp0q-tzbL8w


----------



## the.hai (4. Oktober 2014)

naja, es gibt halt leute, die fahren können. formel1 auto könnte vermutlich auch keiner von uns fahren^^ denn das klebt nur auf der strecke, wenn man auch schnell fährt, langsam fliegts raus


----------



## Offset (4. Oktober 2014)

So gut kann man doch nicht fahren, dass man bei über 200 noch auf eine Fahrbahnverschmutzung reagieren kann. Schon gar nicht bei den Streckenverhältnissen der Nordschleife. 

Aber manche Leute bekommen wohl nur so den richtigen Kick, auch wenn ich das mehr als verrückt finde.


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> naja, es gibt halt leute, die fahren können. formel1 auto könnte vermutlich auch keiner von uns fahren^^ denn das klebt nur auf der strecke, wenn man auch schnell fährt, langsam fliegts raus


 
Das mein ich nicht. Zweifellos kann er fahren. Warum fährt er da, wo er im Falle eines Falles absolut keine Chance hat. Zumindest nicht bei den Geschwindigkeiten. Kein Spielraum für Fehler. Weder eigene noch die von anderen. 200 Meter vor ihm auf der Strecke ein Porsche mit Kühlerschaden und das wars. Warum macht man sowas? 

Ich kenne die Nordschleife und genau deswegen frage ich mich, ist es Dummheit, ist es Mut? Was treibt einen dazu? Todeswunsch? Der Wunsch, das Leben maximal zu spüren? Ich kanns mir nicht erklären.  

Nebenbei bemerkt, die F1 fährt seit 1976 nicht mehr auf der Nordschleife, da diese zu gefährlich geworden war (Laudaunfall am Bergwerk). 

Ich muss bei sowas auch immer an das MotoGP-Video denken... Wo fliegt man hin, wenn man fliegt. Im Falle der NOS, bei den Geschwindigkeiten von dem Typen wars das dann...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuJJVuXezAQ


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Oktober 2014)

Naja, die Gefahr fährt beim Motorrad halt immer mit. Bin vor ein paar Wochen auch fast frontal mit dem Gegenverkehr zusammengeknallt. Er fährt die Strecke wohl sehr, sehr oft, das sieht man. Und da würde ich die Gefahr echt niedriger einschätzen als auf unseren Straßen. Ölflecken gibt es auch so auf normalen Straßen öfter mal und auf der NOS kann auch keine Oma von links oder rechts rausziehen, wenn man mit 100 angeflogen kommt. Gefährlich bleibts natürlich trotzdem. Im Falle eines Unfalls bist du da dann aber genauso am Ende wie auf Landstraßen oder auf der Bahn bei 300 Sachen Sprints.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Oktober 2014)

Man hat halt immer das Verlangen die Strecke eine kleines wenig schneller zu fahren als beim letzten mal, das genügt schon.
Nur irgendwann wirds natürlich immer schneller, man kennt die Strecke immer besser und weis welche kurve man wie fahren muss.

Ich persönlich finde es auch langweilig gute Strecken bewusst langsamer zu fahren als man könnte.
Ich denke in dem Moment denkt man einfach nicht über Ölflecken oder sonstiges nach weil es die letzten 500 mal auch gut ging.
Je schneller desto mehr Spaß machts, ganz einfach


----------



## STSLeon (5. Oktober 2014)

Finde das jetzt nicht schlimm. Der Junge war auf seiner 4ten Runde an dem Tag und vom Fahrkönnen sah es auch so aus, als würde er wissen was tut. Daher wusste er wahrscheinlich wann weniger Verkehr ist und wann die Idiotendichte geringer ist. Zudem gehe ich einfach mal von aus, dass die Gixxe mit entsprechenden Reifen und Bremsen bestückt worden ist. 

So Typen sind mir deutlich lieber als die Junges, die Landstrassen in Rennstrecken verwandeln und den halben Oberkörper in den Gegenverkehr hängen.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> So Typen sind mir deutlich lieber als die Junges, die Landstrassen in Rennstrecken verwandeln und den halben Oberkörper in den Gegenverkehr hängen.



Da hast du natürlich Recht. Für mich ist das trotzdem absolute Lotterie...


----------



## STSLeon (5. Oktober 2014)

Hast du dir mal die Tourist Trophy auf der Isle of Man mal angesehen oder die anderen irischen Strassenrennen? Das ist ist wirklich Lotterie pur, dagegen ist die Nordschleife direkt sicher.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die Tourist Trophy auf der Isle of Man mal angesehen oder die anderen irischen Strassenrennen? Das ist ist wirklich Lotterie pur, dagegen ist die Nordschleife direkt sicher.



Ja. Ich hab den Film von Guy Martin hier. Ich halte die Nordschleife aber trotzdem für unsicherer. Zumindest im Rahmen von Touristenfahrten bezüglich des BTMs.


----------



## T-Drive (5. Oktober 2014)

Also der Typ hats doch drauf, und für was werden solche Maschinen gebaut ?

Ich finde der ist da sauber durchgezogen, mich haben nur die Blechbüchsen mit ihrer Weihnachtsbeleuchtung gestört, da weißte nie was die machen. Das war bestimmt auch nicht seine erste Runde an diesem Tag  

Gibt aber leider auch solche Gesellen, die so auf der normalen Strasse fahren, da kann ich Seabound dann 100% recht geben.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. Oktober 2014)

Finde ich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm.
Man hat den Eindruck, dass der Kerle fahren kann und mir ist es lieber, er fährt seine Maschine auf der Rennstrecke aus, als auf Landstraßen und Autobahnen.

Das andere Extrem sind dann Enduro-Fahrer, die zwar vergleichsweise chillig unterwegs sind, aber auf mehr oder minder illegalen Wald- und Feldwegen die Geländetauglichkeit ihrer Maschine testen


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Oktober 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm.
> Man hat den Eindruck, dass der Kerle fahren kann und mir ist es lieber, er fährt seine Maschine auf der Rennstrecke aus, als auf Landstraßen und Autobahnen.
> 
> Das andere Extrem sind dann Enduro-Fahrer, die zwar vergleichsweise chillig unterwegs sind, aber auf mehr oder minder illegalen Wald- und Feldwegen die Geländetauglichkeit ihrer Maschine testen


Da hab ich den Vorteil dass mein Onkel Wiesen und Wald hat, ich hab immer ne Ausrede


----------



## >ExX< (5. Oktober 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm.
> Man hat den Eindruck, dass der Kerle fahren kann und mir ist es lieber, er fährt seine Maschine auf der Rennstrecke aus, als auf Landstraßen und Autobahnen.
> 
> Das andere Extrem sind dann Enduro-Fahrer, die zwar vergleichsweise chillig unterwegs sind, aber auf mehr oder minder illegalen Wald- und Feldwegen die Geländetauglichkeit ihrer Maschine testen


 
Genau deswegen waren die Ordnungshüter schonmal bei mir zuhause


----------



## Zocker_Boy (7. Oktober 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Genau deswegen waren die Ordnungshüter schonmal bei mir zuhause


Nicht nur bei dir


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ist es aber zum glück bei einer Ermahnung geblieben. Wie wars bei dir?


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Oktober 2014)

Wau, ist die Duke geil 
War bis jetzt nur die vom Dad gewohnt, aber die ist ja Müll 
Vor allem will er selbst mit der Gladius immer mit 70-80 rumschleichen 
Der Fahrlehrer hat schon gesagt er solle inner Prüfung 100 bzw. 50 fahren


----------



## PrincePaul (9. Oktober 2014)

Welche Duke bist denn gefahren?


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Oktober 2014)

Die 125, mit iwas muss ich ja anfangen^^


----------



## Offset (9. Oktober 2014)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu Abs bei einer 125er? 
Sagt ihr man sollte Bremsen gleich richtig lernen und ohne fahren, oder gerade als Anfänger mit abs? 

Leider gibts bis jetzt ja nur die duke 125 mit abs und langsam fahren mir viel zu viele davon rum.


----------



## mülla1 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ganz ehrlich? Jeder der meint er würde besser bremsen als ein Abs der hat keine Ahnung  die heutigen Systeme sind mittlerweile so ausgereift, sodass sie nach belieben erst im absoluten Grenzbereich agieren. Und da ist jedes elektronische System dem Fahrer überlegen. Was meinst warum die s1000rr unter den hobbyrennstreckenfahrern so beliebt ist?? Mit so einem Teil fährst du allen anderen Weg. Was nicht unbedingt nur an der Motorleistung liegt


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Oktober 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Jeder der meint er würde besser bremsen als ein Abs der hat keine Ahnung  die heutigen Systeme sind mittlerweile so ausgereift, sodass sie nach belieben erst im absoluten Grenzbereich agieren. Und da ist jedes elektronische System dem Fahrer überlegen. Was meinst warum die s1000rr unter den hobbyrennstreckenfahrern so beliebt ist?? Mit so einem Teil fährst du allen anderen Weg. Was nicht unbedingt nur an der Motorleistung liegt


Fahrlehrer hat auch erst einen gehabt denn er wegen zu viel Speed inner Kurve in die Wiese gelassen hat, der ist dank abs schön zum stehen gekommen.


----------



## PrincePaul (9. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich auch so, würde nie wieder nen Moped kaufen ohne ABS. Außer ne Enduro, da braucht man sowas ja auch nicht 

Das kannst du üben wie du willst, in einer Schrecksituation bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass man voll reingreift und nicht wieder löst...
Von daher finde ich es auch auch gut, wenn man sogar schon 125er mit ABS ausrüstet, ich glaub KTM ist da sogar mit der Einzige oder einer der Wenigen, die das machen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Oktober 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, würde nie wieder nen Moped kaufen ohne ABS. Außer ne Enduro, da braucht man sowas ja auch nicht
> 
> Das kannst du üben wie du willst, in einer Schrecksituation bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass man voll reingreift und nicht wieder löst...
> Von daher finde ich es auch auch gut, wenn man sogar schon 125er mit ABS ausrüstet, ich glaub KTM ist da sogar mit der Einzige oder einer der Wenigen, die das machen.


Jup, die Duke und RC sind die einzigen mit ABS, deshalb haben so viele Fahrschulen auch die Duke.
Als 125 ist so eine für mich halt nicht erschwinglich, tja :/


----------



## PrincePaul (9. Oktober 2014)

Sei froh das du sowas gutes in der Fahrschule fahren darfst.
Als ich moped gemacht habe gabs ne Honda CBF 600 bei der Fahrschule und naja ich hab mich mega mäßig erschreckt, als ich die Probefahrt bei KTM auf der Duke 690 gemacht habe.
Kannte vorher ja nur die Honda und habe soetwas ähnliches auch bei der KTM erwartet...ABER alleine Antritt und Durchzug... WELTEN auseinander und die Endgeschwindigkeit ist auch gleich


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Oktober 2014)

Also ich würde und habe ohne ABS angefangen. Steigt man dann auf ABS um ist alles super, fährt man aber von Anfang an mit ABS und Jahre später mal ohne kann das böse ausgehen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Oktober 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Sei froh das du sowas gutes in der Fahrschule fahren darfst.
> Als ich moped gemacht habe gabs ne Honda CBF 600 bei der Fahrschule und naja ich hab mich mega mäßig erschreckt, als ich die Probefahrt bei KTM auf der Duke 690 gemacht habe.
> Kannte vorher ja nur die Honda und habe soetwas ähnliches auch bei der KTM erwartet...ABER alleine Antritt und Durchzug... WELTEN auseinander und die Endgeschwindigkeit ist auch gleich


Die Duke zieht mMn mit Fahrlehrer und mir auch noch super weg, hatte weniger erwarter, Kumpel hat auf der auch schon gemacht und jetzt ne Kreidler 125DD Enduro und sagt die gehe besser.
Aber hat mittlerweile auch (schon) 10k runter.
Aber die Armaturen 
Für was brauch ich meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit? 

Ist bei anderen Dukes auch Neutral so schwer zu finden? Das ist bei der haltn Manko...


----------



## PrincePaul (9. Oktober 2014)

Mit Fahrlehrer? Fahrt ihr darauf zu zweit? ist ja interessant xD

Ne neutral findet sich bem 690er Getriebe easy, die haben allerdings manchmal das Problem, dass wenn du nicht bewusst in den 6. Gang schaltest, du im Leerlauf zwischen 5 und 6 hängst.
Dabei ists egal ob 690 SMC oder 690 Duke, die habens beide -.-

@Iconoclast: Klar ist der Fall bisschen unglücklich, allerdings wie wahrscheinlich ist das? Man kauft nen Moped mit ABS und danach ein älteres ohne?!
Halte ich für nicht so üblich....

Was natürlich passieren kann, direkt nach der Fahrschule hat man evtl. nicht so das Geld für ein so neues Motorrad mit ABS... wobei man meiner Meinung nach dann lieber etwas länger sparen sollte um sich eins mit zu kaufen.

Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, würde ich auch zu nem Fahrsicherheits Training raten, da lernt man auf jedenfall mehr zu Bremstechniken ohne ABS als bei der Fahrschule.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Oktober 2014)

Gibt ja schon Kurven ABS, das soll richtig gut sein. Hat glaub ich sogar Bosch mit KTM entwickelt.

Denn normales ABS bringt einem in der Kurve sowieso relativ wenig.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Oktober 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Mit Fahrlehrer? Fahrt ihr darauf zu zweit? ist ja interessant xD
> 
> Ne neutral findet sich bem 690er Getriebe easy, die haben allerdings manchmal das Problem, dass wenn du nicht bewusst in den 6. Gang schaltest, du im Leerlauf zwischen 5 und 6 hängst.
> Dabei ists egal ob 690 SMC oder 690 Duke, die habens beide -.-
> ...


Neutral ist bei der echt schwer zu finden, bisschen zu weit und man ist sofort im 2ten bzw. 1ten :/
War erste Fahrstunde als wir zum Übungsplatz raus sind.
Der kanns aber auch echt gut, ist früher viel gefahren, mittlerweile fast nur noch SuMo und bisschen Cross.
Ab und zu mit Kumpels halt noch bisschen Alpen.

Nächste Stunde lässt er mich auf euch los 

Edit: Schräglage ABS heißt das soweit ich weiß.


----------



## PrincePaul (9. Oktober 2014)

Ok, bei mir ist der Fahrlehrer in der ersten Stunde nebenher gelaufen xD

Und ja es heißt Kurven ABS 
Gibts in der KTM Adventure erstmals und das ist richtig cool!
Wobei ich bei besagtem Fahrischerheitstraining auch in Kurven Vollbremsungen gemacht bzw geübt habe. Da meine Duke einen richtig breiten Lenker hat, kann man dann noch gut gegenhalten und die Maschine auf Kurs halten.
Allerdings ist man da ja auch vorbeireitet, wenn das wirklich mal in echt von Nöten sein sollte, weiß ich auch nicht ob man das so schnell checkt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Oktober 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Ok, bei mir ist der Fahrlehrer in der ersten Stunde nebenher gelaufen xD
> 
> Und ja es heißt Kurven ABS
> Gibts in der KTM Adventure erstmals und das ist richtig cool!
> ...



Wir sind ja nur dahin gefahren.
Danach halt Grundfahraufgaben, ist dank Gegensprechfunk echt top:daumen.


----------



## hendrosch (10. Oktober 2014)

Also ich finde ABS auch schon von Anfang an sinnvoll. Man sollte ja versuchen nie rein zu bremsen, aber wenn dann in einer plötzlichen Situation doch passiert, merkt man es doch auch und passt das nächste mal besser auf. 
Ohne hätte man dann aber eventuell schon schlimme Verletzungen. 

Aber ich fahre ja auch ohne ABS, denn es gibt in der 125er Klasse ja wirklich nur die Duke (ist zu klein für mich) und jetzt die RC und paar Roller. 

Auch find ich komisch das die anderen Hersteller nicht nach ziehen z.B. Yamaha R125 wurde beinahe komplett überarbeitet diese Jahr, aber hat immer noch kein ABS. 
Wäre aber vielleicht auch zu teuer, die Duke passt da von Preis aber recht gut, ist im Prinzip ja auch ein größeres Moped.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Oktober 2014)

So wies aussieht zieht die XT 125 X ja für ihre 11 PS schon gut, hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2014)

Ne 125 als 4 Takter find ich ziemlich schwachsinnig, es sei denn du willst sparsam von A nach B kommen.

Hol dir lieber ne 2 Takter, da kommt dann auch wenigstens was wenn man am Hahn reißt 
Kenne genug Leute mit 125er 4 Takter, einer davon hat auch die XT 125 X, das Ding geht einfach nur wie nen sack nüsse,
Da ziehen die 2 Takter Reihenweise an dir vorbei


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Oktober 2014)

Die bekommt man aber halt nur mit >30k, klar sind 2 Takter schneller...
Aber ne 17 Jahre alte Maschine mit >30k  naja...
Da sind mir 4 Takter halt schon lieber, besonders weils 2 Takter als Sumos fast nur Huskys gibt.


----------



## hendrosch (10. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man die 2T dann drosselt geht die auch nicht so viel besser als ein ordentlicher 4T. 
Die 11ps Yamaha geht wahrscheinlich nicht so gut. Kenne nur die CBR vom Kumpel die hat glaube ich 13PS und geht schon deutlich schlechter als mein Moped (nur zur Info 2T, mittlerweile 9k km gekauft mit 4,5 und 7 Jahre alt, nur 5,2l sind happig)


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Oktober 2014)

Was ist das denn, ne Husky? Dann wäre das ja klar, ich würde so ne DT z.B. aber komplett *husthust* entdrosseln 

Kumpel hat sich halt ne Kreidler Enduro(Motor der DR-125= 11 oder 12 PS) gekauft und meint die gehe besser als die Duke der Fahrschul wobei die mMn schon auch gut geht.

Ich hab mit schlimmerem gerechnet


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du ne 125er 2-Takt suchst, wär vielleicht ne Aprilia SX/ETX auch noch was für dich 
Ne 125 als 4-Takt möcht ich auch nicht wirklich, da ziehen dir 50 ccm 2-Takt Roller an der Ampel davon ^^

Husky ist der Spitzname für Husqvarna xD


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Oktober 2014)

Echt jetzt? Das mit der Abkürzung wusste ich ja gar nicht 

Meinst du das ernst? 
Ein Muschiföhn zieht einem nicht davon...

Das Problem ist nur, dass es solche die mir echt gefallen würden, nicht in den bis jetzt eingestellten 100 km gibt :/


----------



## the.hai (12. Oktober 2014)

In ner knappen stunde bin ich zuhause, dann ab in die lederkombi und rauf aufn neuen flughafen, nen paar runden drehn






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Oktober 2014)

Jungs kommt hier zufällig wer aus München und kann mir ne Fahrschule empfehlen?


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. Oktober 2014)

Kennst du bei dir keine mit gutem Ruf?


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Oktober 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Jungs kommt hier zufällig wer aus München und kann mir ne Fahrschule empfehlen?


 
Wo wohnst du denn genau? Habe bei Karl-Schmidt in Trudering den A2 gemacht. 
Die haben einen eigenen Platz wo man die Grundfahrübungen lernt, ohne dass man auf den öfftl. Verkehr achten muss.

*EDIT: Was ich schlecht bei denen fande, dass der Fahrlehrer im Auto hinterher gefahren ist und nicht selber mit dem Mopped. *


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch so viele Fahrschulen? Bei uns in der nächsten Stadt(14000 Einwohne) gibts 5 oder 6 Fahrschulen 
Früher gabs da vll 2-3


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Oktober 2014)

Die sieht man an jeder Ecke, muss auch sehr profitabel sein, so wie die einen abzocken


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. Oktober 2014)

Was heißt da abzocken? Da ist die EU und Gevater Staat nicht unschuldig


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Oktober 2014)

Genau wohne ich in neuhausen/nymphenburg. 

Nein nicht wirklich, meine Freunde haben bisher alle nur den fürs Auto gemacht.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. Oktober 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> *EDIT: Was ich schlecht bei denen fande, dass der Fahrlehrer im Auto hinterher gefahren ist und nicht selber mit dem Mopped. *


Das dürfte bei den meisten Fahrschulen so sein, war bei mir auch so.
Warum empfindest du das als Nachteil? Im Prinzip isses doch wurst ob dein Fahrlehrer dir im Auto oder Moped hinterher eiert. Wenn du z.B. beim Anhalten aufm Motorrad Mist  baust und runter fliegst oder umkippst, kann dir der Fahrlehrer so oder so nicht helfen 

Was mich mehr genervt hat, war der Umstand, dass meine Fahrschule keinen Umkleideraum/kabine hatte, um sich in die Motorradklamotten zu pressen. Die Anziehaktion fand immer im normalen Unterrichtsraum statt, wo hin und wieder auch einfach so andere Leute rein gelatscht sind um sich über irgendwas zu informieren -.-


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Oktober 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was heißt da abzocken? Da ist die EU und Gevater Staat nicht unschuldig


 
Natürlich können die Fahrschulen nichts zB für die A2 Regelung. Aber ich meine 1900€ fürn A2 Lappen sind schon heavy (alles aufs erste und eine Fahrstunde mehr als Minimum)





Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Das dürfte bei den meisten Fahrschulen so sein, war bei mir auch so.
> Warum empfindest du das als Nachteil? Im Prinzip isses doch wurst ob dein Fahrlehrer dir im Auto oder Moped hinterher eiert. Wenn du z.B. beim Anhalten aufm Motorrad Mist  baust und runter fliegst oder umkippst, kann dir der Fahrlehrer so oder so nicht helfen



Heist ja nicht, dass es gut ist wenn es bei den anderen auch so ist. 
Meiner Meinung nach bringt es am meisten wenn ein Erfahrener (Fahrlehrer/In) eine gute Linie vorgibt, die du dann erstmal nachfährst. Weil wenn der Typ hinter dir im Auto sitzt kann der dir nicht sagen wie es besser ist zu fahren. Klar kann er sagen fahr mal weiter links, deswegen fährst du aber keine gute "Linie". Diese Linie wie man eine Kurve angeht kann man nämlich nicht gleich von jetzt auf hier. 
Gibt natürlich die schönen Bildchen in der Theorie, aber was ist die Theorie schon wert - wenn man die Anwendung nicht bei gebracht bekommt. 
Klar ist es egal wo dein Fahrlehrer ist, wenns dich legt, aber wenn er vor dir her fährt und mal ne gute Linie vorgibt wird das eher nicht passieren.  

Nur meine Meinung


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Oktober 2014)

So macht man das bei meiner, die erste Zeit fährt der Lehrer vorraus und später hinterher dsmit er halt sieht wo man noch verbessern muss/kann.

@Power Wenn sie Auto gemacht haben wissen ja doch auch wie die Fahrschule allgemein ist?


----------



## DOcean (13. Oktober 2014)

ich war von 1h an der vorausfahrende  und der Lehrer mit Auto hinterher... (kann bei mir aber auch daher kommen das ich den Schein mit Ü30 gemacht habe und vorher schon Klasse4 und Auto hatte)

Schöne Story zum Hinterherfahren -> Ich steh an der Ampel und würg beim Anfahren die Kiste ab, passiert halt als Anfänger, also Kupplung ziehen und wieder anwerfen, genau in dem Moment wo ich auf den Startknopf drücken will, kommt ein Riesenbums und ich finde mich stehend neben der Maschine wieder, fragend was hast du denn jetzt falsch gemacht.
Ich hatte nix falsch gemacht, mein Fahrlehrer ist mir hinten drauf gefahren!  Ist aber nix passiert, ihm war das super peinlich...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> So macht man das bei meiner, die erste Zeit fährt der Lehrer vorraus und später hinterher dsmit er halt sieht wo man noch verbessern muss/kann.
> 
> @Power Wenn sie Auto gemacht haben wissen ja doch auch wie die Fahrschule allgemein ist?



Stimmt auch wieder, muss ich sie mal fragen allerdings ist Auto auch nicht wirklich mit Motorrad zu vergleichen außer in der Theorie. 






Pommesbunker schrieb:


> So macht man das bei meiner, die erste Zeit fährt der Lehrer vorraus und später hinterher dsmit er halt sieht wo man noch verbessern muss/kann.
> 
> @Power Wenn sie Auto gemacht haben wissen ja doch auch wie die Fahrschule allgemein ist?


----------



## >ExX< (13. Oktober 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich war von 1h an der vorausfahrende  und der Lehrer mit Auto hinterher... (kann bei mir aber auch daher kommen das ich den Schein mit Ü30 gemacht habe und vorher schon Klasse4 und Auto hatte)
> 
> Schöne Story zum Hinterherfahren -> Ich steh an der Ampel und würg beim Anfahren die Kiste ab, passiert halt als Anfänger, also Kupplung ziehen und wieder anwerfen, genau in dem Moment wo ich auf den Startknopf drücken will, kommt ein Riesenbums und ich finde mich stehend neben der Maschine wieder, fragend was hast du denn jetzt falsch gemacht.
> Ich hatte nix falsch gemacht, mein Fahrlehrer ist mir hinten drauf gefahren!  Ist aber nix passiert, ihm war das super peinlich...


 
  das ist lustig 
Sowas kann halt auch mal passieren


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Oktober 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich war von 1h an der vorausfahrende  und der Lehrer mit Auto hinterher... (kann bei mir aber auch daher kommen das ich den Schein mit Ü30 gemacht habe und vorher schon Klasse4 und Auto hatte)
> 
> Schöne Story zum Hinterherfahren -> Ich steh an der Ampel und würg beim Anfahren die Kiste ab, passiert halt als Anfänger, also Kupplung ziehen und wieder anwerfen, genau in dem Moment wo ich auf den Startknopf drücken will, kommt ein Riesenbums und ich finde mich stehend neben der Maschine wieder, fragend was hast du denn jetzt falsch gemacht.
> Ich hatte nix falsch gemacht, mein Fahrlehrer ist mir hinten drauf gefahren!  Ist aber nix passiert, ihm war das super peinlich...


Bei uns machr man das immer so, sogar bei meinem Vater 

Die sind bei der aber alle Motorrad infiziert, sind scheinbar sogar ein Rennteam


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2014)

Nanu, es ist ja so still hier 

Ich habe heute nochmal das schöne Wetter genossen und ne kleine 120km Tour durch das schöne Taubertal gemacht 

Ist hier sonst noch wer on the road?


----------



## Metalic (19. Oktober 2014)

Habe meine Maschine vor drei Wochen verkauft. Sie stand dieses Jahr zu viel und dafür war sie mir zu schade.
Wenn es mich packt, schnapp ich mir die Duc 848 Evo vom Bekannten und fahre nochmal ne Runde. Aber die letzten Tage lässt es das Wetter und die Straßenverhältnisse nicht mehr zu.


----------



## DOcean (20. Oktober 2014)

hab gestern Brötchen geholt mit dem Zweirad, aber sonst keine Zeit Zeit


----------



## AeroX (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin gestern mal gute 1 1/2 Stunde gefahren. War aber teilweise zu viel los bei mir. 
Ixh hoffe das Wetter bleibt noch ein bisschen gut. Bald ist der Oktober ja  zuende. Und meine erste Saison mitn Moped!


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Oktober 2014)

So heute die zweite Fahrstunde gehabt, laut Fahrlehrer bin ich für die zweite Fahrstunde schon ziemlihc gut, vor allem drücken habe ich gut gelernt 
Macht selbst aufm Platz Laune


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Oktober 2014)

Heute mal 300km auf der neuen GSR abgerissen. Macht mächtig Laune das Teil. Sieht jetzt aber aus wien Dreckhaufen, da es heute vormittag geregnet hatte. Weiß jedenfalls schon, was ich am Wochenende machen kann.


----------



## PrincePaul (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja für die meisten ist doch sowieso im Oktober schluss oder wie ist das bei euch?

Also für mich heißt es jetzt noch Zentralständer fürs Überwintern besorgen und Reifen runterburnen...
Nachdem putzen kommt dann erstmal in die verdiente Winterpause für meine Katiii


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Oktober 2014)

Mal so ne Frage - bin den Sommer ne Tour nach Österreich gefahren und zwischendrin hats natürlich geschifft. 
Meine Kollegen meinten, dass sie so schnell gefahren seien, wie wenns trocken wäre. Ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich ein ziemlicher Schisser bin wenns nass ist. 
Ich hab halt null Ahnung wie weit ich gehen kann wenns nass ist. Habt ihr denn Tipps, wie man das ausprobieren kann oder sowas in der Richtung?


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre das ganze Jahr über. Die Winter hier bei uns kann man vergessen. Es ist vll. mal 2 Wochen arschkalt und 2 Tage Schnee, wenn überhaupt. Morgen sollen es auch schon wieder 19 Grad werden. 
Bin aber auch so generell kein Schönwetterfahrer, fahre wann es geht. Das Putzen macht ja auch Spaß. [emoji4]

Edit:

Fahre nur so schnell wie du alles im Griff hast, wenn du deiner Meinung mach am Maximum bist, dann ist das eben so. Egal ob dich wer überholt oder nicht. Ich fahre bei Regen je nach Kurve auch langsamer, ansonsten aber überwiegend wie sonst auch. Vielleicht nicht ganz so extreme Schräglagen und kein starkes Beschleunigen, sonst macht der Hinterreifen der R1 'ne Biege.  Bei der GSR weiß ich es noch nicht, die ist ja noch in der Einfahrphase.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Oktober 2014)

Naja also wenns trocken ist habe ich überhaupt keine Hemmungen was schnelle Kurven mit viel Schräglage angeht. 
Nur wenns eben nass ist kack ich mir ziemlich einen ein xD Naja muss ich wohl einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre auch sehr vorsichtig sobald die Straße zwischendurch auch nur angefeuchtet ist.
Aber meistens bleibe ich dann einfach zuhause 

Zu deinen Kollegen: wenn die beim nassen so schnell fahren wie auf trockenem sind sie entweder bekloppt oder fahren sonst wie schnecken durch die Gegend, denn der Grip nimmt schon ziemlich stark ab.

Am allerbesten sieht man den Unterschied bei der motoGP, musst mal drauf achten wenn ein Regenrennen angesagt ist


----------



## sav (23. Oktober 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage - bin den Sommer ne Tour nach Österreich gefahren und zwischendrin hats natürlich geschifft.
> Meine Kollegen meinten, dass sie so schnell gefahren seien, wie wenns trocken wäre. Ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich ein ziemlicher Schisser bin wenns nass ist.
> Ich hab halt null Ahnung wie weit ich gehen kann wenns nass ist. Habt ihr denn Tipps, wie man das ausprobieren kann oder sowas in der Richtung?



Egal welche Fahrbahnverhältnisse gerade sind, wenn du am Limit bist dann sollte man sich das eingestehen.

Mit der Erfahrung wird man besser und sicherer.

Du lernst dein Motorrad mit der Zeit auch immer besser kennen.

Mit welchen Reifen fährst du denn?


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Oktober 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch sehr vorsichtig sobald die Straße zwischendurch auch nur angefeuchtet ist.
> Aber meistens bleibe ich dann einfach zuhause
> 
> Zu deinen Kollegen: wenn die beim nassen so schnell fahren wie auf trockenem sind sie entweder bekloppt oder fahren sonst wie schnecken durch die Gegend, denn der Grip nimmt schon ziemlich stark ab.
> ...



Ja wenns Nass ist bleibe ich auch Zuhause, wenns geht aber auf ner Tour ist das schwierig 
Ja die sind bekloppt, so Sachen wie in der Kurve noch schnell überholen - läuft bei denen 



sav schrieb:


> Egal welche Fahrbahnverhältnisse gerade sind, wenn du am Limit bist dann sollte man sich das eingestehen.
> 
> Mit der Erfahrung wird man besser und sicherer.
> 
> ...



Also es geht mir nicht drum dass ich denen hinterher heizen will sondern einfach um wie viel schlechter der Grip auf Nässe ist. 
Ich fahre mit dem Michellin Road Pilot 3  - Produktion Anfang 2012
Bin mit dem Reifen auf trockener Strasse überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Der ist sehr schmierig wenn ich im Kreisverkehr mit sehr viel Schräglage aber doch recht langsam fahre. 
Natürlich gebe ich nicht gas, wenn ich im Kreisverkehr bin. 
Auf der anderen Seite sieht er nach 5000 km immer noch sehr neu aus, sowohl innen als auch an den Seiten.


----------



## STSLeon (24. Oktober 2014)

"Sehr viel Schräglage aber doch recht langsam fahre"... Das verstehe ich nicht, wie geht so etwas? Normalerweise fällt man bei sowas um...


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht Seitenkoffer die stützen. :p


----------



## DOcean (24. Oktober 2014)

oder Stützräder 

Ich bin aber auch eher vorsichtig unterwegs bei Nässe, aber das kommt wohl mit der Zeit das man sich mehr traut....

btw ich fahre Metzeler Z8... auf einem dicken Sporttourer wohlgemerkt...


----------



## sav (24. Oktober 2014)

@hirschi-94

Es geht auch nicht darum, dass du mit den anderen mithalten sollst.

Ich fahre die Pirelli Diablo Strada und mit dem Grip sehr zufrieden, leider werden die Reifen nicht mehr hergestellt.

Falls ich beim nächsten mal keinen Satz mehr bekommen sollte, liebäugel ich schon mit dem Metzeler Roadtec Z8 Interact.


----------



## the.hai (24. Oktober 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> "Sehr viel Schräglage aber doch recht langsam fahre"... Das verstehe ich nicht, wie geht so etwas? Normalerweise fällt man bei sowas um...


 
manche finden es toll, künstlich einfach zu drücken. hab ich früher auch gemacht^^ körper grade, aber mopped lag fast auf der strasse^^ hat aber nichts mit schräglage zu tun 



sav schrieb:


> Falls ich beim nächsten mal keinen Satz mehr  bekommen sollte, liebäugel ich schon mit dem Metzeler Roadtec Z8  Interact.


 
sehr feiner allrounder, hatte ich zum schluss auf meiner cbf600s. schaffen ordentlich laufleistung, bei ordentlicher leistung.


ich fahre auf der EMTE seit dem sommer den M7RR auch ein top reifen, hoffe die langlebigkeit hat auch was zu bieten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Oktober 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> "Sehr viel Schräglage aber doch recht langsam fahre"... Das verstehe ich nicht, wie geht so etwas? Normalerweise fällt man bei sowas um...


 
Ja also ca. 40 kmh in einem eher größeren Kreisverkehr.


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Oktober 2014)

Kennt einer von euch eine Birne für die Kennzeichenhalterung, LED, sollte weißlich Keuchten, 12V 5W? Finde da mal gar nix. Nachdem ich mir vorne jetzt eine von MTEC im Xenon Look als Abblendlicht und Standlicht reingebaut habe, weill ich das pissgelbe hinten auch mal los werden. [emoji4]


----------



## PrincePaul (26. Oktober 2014)

Wenn die Pilot Road schmieren dann nimm doch die Pilot Power 
Die halten dann vermutlich nicht so lange, aber haben Grip ohne Ende.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Oktober 2014)

Geht es euch eigentlich auch so, dass ihr aufm Möp etwas Bammel habt vor scharfen, engen Rechtskurven im Gefälle? Also so Serpentinen bergab?


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Oktober 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Geht es euch eigentlich auch so, dass ihr aufm Möp etwas Bammel habt vor scharfen, engen Rechtskurven im Gefälle? Also so Serpentinen bergab?


Wieso hast du denn da Bammel? Kein Vertrauen in deine Reifen?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Oktober 2014)

Ne, eher weil ich iwie nicht recht weiß, wie schnell/langsam ich da hinein fahren soll und in so ner Kurve zu bremsen ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Oktober 2014)

Siehst du denn nicht rum? Dann musst du halt so schnell fahren wie dus dir zutraust, ist dann halt so.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Oktober 2014)

Serpentinen kann man halt sowieso nicht so schnell nehmen weil die Kurven ja doch ziemlich eng sind, und wenn noch Gefälle nach Außen ist macht das die Sache auch nicht wirklich besser 

Aber Bammel.....Nein.
Ich sag mal dass nen Motorrad in so engen und langsamen Passagen leichter unstabil wird ist klar.
Fahr einfach mehrmals eine bestimmte Strecke ab, dann bekommst du nen Gefühl für die Kurven und kannst dich rantasten wie du sie am besten Fahren kannst


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Oktober 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Wenn die Pilot Road schmieren dann nimm doch die Pilot Power
> Die halten dann vermutlich nicht so lange, aber haben Grip ohne Ende.



Angeblich werden die sau schnell heiss 



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Geht es euch eigentlich auch so, dass ihr aufm Möp etwas Bammel habt vor scharfen, engen Rechtskurven im Gefälle? Also so Serpentinen bergab?


 
Ne gar nicht, einfach langsam ran tasten und den gleichen Pass mehrmals fahren, dann wirst du automatisch schneller und die weisst wie weit du gehen kannst. 
Und wenn du mal doch zu schnell bist kannst du dich ja immer noch weiter rein legen, oder ein bisschen hinten bremsen. 

Wie steht ihr denn dazu in einer Kurve, leicht mit der Hinterradbremse zu bremsen, wenn man vielleicht doch etwas langsamer sein möchte?


----------



## PrincePaul (26. Oktober 2014)

Was fährst du denn für ein Motorrad?

Also der wird eigentlich nicht zu heiß, ist ja der Michelin Reifen für die "sportlichere" Fahrweise und der Pilot Road eher für den normalen Tourer. Bei extrem niedrigem Luftdruck könnte ich mir das noch vorstellen.... aber eigentlich nicht... nee xD

Also ich hab damit keine Probleme und werde den mir nächste Saison wieder aufziehen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Oktober 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn für ein Motorrad?
> 
> Also der wird eigentlich nicht zu heiß, ist ja der Michelin Reifen für die "sportlichere" Fahrweise und der Pilot Road eher für den normalen Tourer. Bei extrem niedrigem Luftdruck könnte ich mir das noch vorstellen.... aber eigentlich nicht... nee xD
> 
> Also ich hab damit keine Probleme und werde den mir nächste Saison wieder aufziehen.


 
Hab das nur mal gehört, muss ja nicht stimmen  Ich glaub dann werde ich mir den Reifen besorgen, weil in den Pilot Road hab ich nicht so viel Vertrauen.


----------



## PrincePaul (26. Oktober 2014)

Naja also der Pilot Power ist wie gesagt noch mal eine Nummer mehr Richtung Sport und ist halt in Erstausrüstung auf meiner KTM Duke 690 - im KTM Forum habe ich zumindest noch nie gehört das sich jemand über Hitzeprobleme beschwert hat bei diesem Reifen.

Genau einfach ma testen


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Oktober 2014)

Bei der Duke 125 meiner Fahrschule waren so rotzige Indische Reifen drauf


----------



## PrincePaul (26. Oktober 2014)

Liegt evtl. daran das alles unter und inklusive 390ccm auch von daher kommt xD 
Dafür kannst damit aber auf dicke Hose machen, wende sogar mit ner 125er den mega Powerslide aus der Kurve herzauberst


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Oktober 2014)

Vor ner Woche wurden Michelin aufgezogen, soll mir nur Recht sein.


----------



## Offset (26. Oktober 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Dafür kannst damit aber auf dicke Hose machen, wende sogar mit ner 125er den mega Powerslide aus der Kurve herzauberst



Oder dich zum Depp machen wenn du dich auf die Fr***e legst  

Die 125er Duke ist für ihre minderwertigen Serienreifen bekannt.  Eigentlich unglaublich für ein Fahrzeug, das wohl nur von Anfängern bewegt wird.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Oktober 2014)

Haben sich auch aufgeregt, dass KTM, welches ja ein Weltunternehmen sein will solche Reifen verbaut.

Viele Extras sind schon mMn total übertrieben, aber seit sie beim Kundendienst war geht Neutral auch wesentlich besser rein


----------



## PrincePaul (26. Oktober 2014)

Ja immer positiv sehen 
Das Getriebe der kleineren KTM´s soll eig besser schaltbar sein als von den 690ern... auch irgendwie eine komische Sache, aber man gewöhnt sich an alles


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Oktober 2014)

Kann auch dran liegen dass ich es mittlerweile einfach besser drin hab, aber in der ersten Fahrstunde hat sogar dee Fahrlehrer ewig rumprobiert.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Oktober 2014)

Bei meiner 690er ist das auch etwas komisch mit dem Getriebe, manchmal hängt die einfach im Leerlauf wenn ich hochschalte.

Ohne dass Zahnräder aneinanderher kratzen oder schleifen oder sonst was, einfach nur leerlauf.
ist irgendwo vom 3 -> 4 oder 4->5 oder 5->6


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Oktober 2014)

Viele sagen bei Schalten ohne Kupplung käme sowas nicht vor, kannst du ja auch mal probieren


----------



## PrincePaul (26. Oktober 2014)

Ja das ist einfach ein 690er fail, hat so ziemlich jede Maschine egal ob SMC oder Duke
Bei mir isses von 5 in 6.

Den schalte ich einfach etwas bewusster bzw. mit mehr Nachdruck und dann läuft das.
Darüber gibts im KTM Forum auch ellenlange diskussionen, woran es nun liegt und was dort hilft aber so richtig hat da noch niemand was gefunden.
Es fallen dann so Schlagwörter wie geänderter Schaltstern, höhere Federspannung der Arretierhebelfeder oder Ende des Toleranzbereiches ...


----------



## >ExX< (26. Oktober 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ist es von allem ein bisschen 

Schalten ohne Kupplung hab ich bei der KTM noch gar nicht versucht, "damals" mit meiner Honda hab ich das öfters mal gemacht, ging butterweich


----------



## DOcean (27. Oktober 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch eine Birne für die Kennzeichenhalterung, LED, sollte weißlich Keuchten, 12V 5W? Finde da mal gar nix. Nachdem ich mir vorne jetzt eine von MTEC im Xenon Look als Abblendlicht und Standlicht reingebaut habe, weill ich das pissgelbe hinten auch mal los werden. [emoji4]


 
gibt bei 1,2,3 viele Birnen die LEDs drin haben, wenn du dann die klatweißen nimmst sollte das gelb wegsein, ach ja Nutzung nur außerhalb öffentlicher Straßen


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2014)

Also weiße Kennzeichenbeleuchtung darf man nicht fahren?


----------



## DOcean (27. Oktober 2014)

die dinger von ebay werden wohl kaum das e-zeichen haben


----------



## the.hai (27. Oktober 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also weiße Kennzeichenbeleuchtung darf man nicht fahren?


 
ich hab keine einzige LED birne gefunden, die ein E-Zeichen hat, somit sind sie verboten.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Oktober 2014)

Vorhin auf dem Weg zur 1000km Inspektion. Jetzt kann ich erdt morgen wieder fahren. *schnief* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (28. Oktober 2014)

Noch 3tage 😭

Heute war es aber schon fies kalt.

Und für den bastelspass im winter, wurde heute ein komplettes wilbers fahrwerk bestellt.


----------



## DOcean (28. Oktober 2014)

Nächster Rückruf: Rückruf: Yamaha MT-07 mit zu langem Pluskabel | heise Autos


----------



## blautemple (28. Oktober 2014)

Heute noch ne kleine Tour mit nem Kumpel gedreht, langsam frieren die Finger aber schon ordentlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Driftking007 (28. Oktober 2014)

Wenigstens ist Yamaha ehrlich und gibt öffentlich bekannt dass da was falsch gelaufen ist und tauscht die Teile kostenlos aus.

Andere Hersteller, da wird das heimlich bei ner Inspektion mit gemacht beim Vertragshändler.

Bei Autos muss man teils sogar für die Teile dann bezahlen, wenn man damals nicht in die Vertragswerkstatt gefahren ist zu den Inspektionen, wo die das hätten mit machen können.

Bin heute auch mit dem Roller in die Uni.War schon recht kalt  Heute nur mit ner 125 meiner Eltern, da mein großer seit letzter Woche schon in der Garage steht.
Erst vor 2 Wochen bin ich damit auf nassen laub weggerutscht. Variomatikdeckelabdeckung gebrochen und Verkleidung abgeschrabbelt. Mir selber ist nichts passiert.
Dann letzte Woche wollt ich wieder nach hause von der Uni, hatte ich ein Plattfuß entdeckt. Schön nen Nagel in die Lauffläche hinten.
Obwohl es nach 18 Uhr war und somit keine Werkstatt mehr offen hat, wollten die beim ADAC noch fast 35 Euro haben für 25 km nach hause fahren.
Da aber vorne neue Bremsbeläge und neuer Reifen ehh notwendig ist, wirds alles nächste Saison gemacht. Dann direkt mit Ventileinstellen und Tüv.


----------



## Metalic (29. Oktober 2014)

An den Service von Yamaha kommen nicht alle Hersteller heran. Ich spreche aber von Yamaha (Deutschland) direkt. Nicht von den einzelnen Niederlassungen. 
Meine R1 von 2006 war auch von einer Rückrufaktion betroffen. Nichts schlimmes. Vorbesitzer hatte es nicht machen lassen und so habe ich bei Yamaha Deutschland angefragt. Auch nach fast acht Jahren wurde das nötige Teil noch auf Kulanz getauscht. 
Nur der hiesige Yamaha Händler ist zum kotzen. Inkompetenz, Unfreundlichkeit und Faulheit ein einem Betrieb...


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. Oktober 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> An den Service von Yamaha kommen nicht alle Hersteller heran. Ich spreche aber von Yamaha (Deutschland) direkt. Nicht von den einzelnen Niederlassungen.
> Meine R1 von 2006 war auch von einer Rückrufaktion betroffen. Nichts schlimmes. Vorbesitzer hatte es nicht machen lassen und so habe ich bei Yamaha Deutschland angefragt. Auch nach fast acht Jahren wurde das nötige Teil noch auf Kulanz getauscht.
> Nur der hiesige Yamaha Händler ist zum kotzen. Inkompetenz, Unfreundlichkeit und Faulheit ein einem Betrieb...


Also unserer ist wirklich top, zwar in so nem engen Teil drin, dafür aber Erfahrung ohne Ende 
Quatscht nur bisschen gern^^


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Oktober 2014)

Nur noch bis Freitag und dann wieder Pause bis zum ersten März. 
Dank Regenwetter kann ich eh nicht fahren. Die ContiRaceAttack bieten zwar auf trockenem Belag den besten Grip überhaupt, rutschen bei Nässe aber so schnell und unangemeldet, dass man Fahrten vermeiden sollte.



Driftking007 schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist Yamaha ehrlich und gibt öffentlich bekannt dass da was falsch gelaufen ist und tauscht die Teile kostenlos aus.
> Andere Hersteller, da wird das heimlich bei ner Inspektion mit gemacht beim Vertragshändler.


Das ist Standard und muss nicht hervorgehoben werden.
Sowohl Triumph als auch BMW machen das genau so. Bei Honda und Ducati wird es auch nicht anders sein.


----------



## Driftking007 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab gelesen, dass es bei KTM nicht Standard ist.

Bei Autos ist es bei Peugeot und Citroen auch nicht Standard, da muss man sogar die Arbeitszeit und Materialkosten übernehmen.
Ich hab hier ne Werkstattsoftware rumliegen. Echt erschreckend, was man da dem Kunden verkaufen soll, obwohl die Fehler gemacht haben.


----------



## PrincePaul (29. Oktober 2014)

Bei vielen ist es auch einfach Händler abhängig, denn oft müssen diese halt erst einen Antrag an die Hauptverwaltung schreiben - wenn darauf keiner Bock hat, kommt einfach nur geht nicht, machen wir nicht, können wir nicht, muss bezahlt werden...


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Oktober 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Nur noch bis Freitag und dann wieder Pause bis zum ersten März. .


 
Warum machst auch Saisonkennzeichen? Lohnt sich bei all den schönen Tagen zwischendurch doch gar nicht. Hatten ja sowieso schon den wärmsten Herbst seit Aufzeichnungsbeginn.  Ab Sonntag soll hier wieder die Sonne scheinen bei ca. 20 Grad. Ideal!


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. Oktober 2014)

Yeah, Querly haut ja gerade gut Videos raus


----------



## computertod (29. Oktober 2014)

hat hier jemand ne Helmempfehlung im Bereich 200-300€?
meinen möchte ich nach dem Unfall nicht mehr unbedingt aufsetzen...


----------



## Offset (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir bei Louis einen Schuberth sr1 für 299€ gekauft. Der dürfte beim Thema Sicherheit ziemlich gut dabei sein und ist sehr leise. Wenn du aber eine Sonnenblende möchtest ist der leider nichts für dich.


----------



## computertod (29. Oktober 2014)

die hat mir bei meinem letzten Helm schon sehr zugesagt, von daher: ja will ich


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe dem Schuberth S2, hat eine Sonnenblende und sitzt perfekt. Kostet allerdings mehr als 300€. Denke mit 350€-400€ bist du dabei.


----------



## the.hai (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab den shark speed r, er ist zwar recht laut, aber für viele stadtfahrten dadurch super.

Wichtig war mir ein verriegelbares visier und sonnenblende.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Oktober 2014)

Heute legen gelernt, aber irgendwie hab ich links fahren null Probleme, aber beim rechtsrum wirds mir immer unwohl :/ Weiß einer vll wieso?


----------



## Offset (30. Oktober 2014)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Das geht mir nämlich beim Fahrrad schon so. Ich hab mich mal mit meinem Onkel darüber unterhalten. Er kann als linkshänder Linkskurven schlechter fahren und ich als rechtshänder Rechtskurven. Bei einem ADAC Sicherheitstraining hat ihn der Lehrer auch gleich gefragt ob er linkshänder ist. Hat wohl etwas damit zu tun, aber warum das so ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Oktober 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Das geht mir nämlich beim Fahrrad schon so. Ich hab mich mal mit meinem Onkel darüber unterhalten. Er kann als linkshänder Linkskurven schlechter fahren und ich als rechtshänder Rechtskurven. Bei einem ADAC Sicherheitstraining hat ihn der Lehrer auch gleich gefragt ob er linkshänder ist. Hat wohl etwas damit zu tun, aber warum das so ist weiß ich auch nicht.


Das kann natürlich auch gut sein, ich hätte jetzt vll noch darauf getippt dass das die Gashand ist.

Aber das wird schon Sinnmachen, dass man sich lieber mit der rechten bzw. linken Hand festhalten will.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Oktober 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Warum machst auch Saisonkennzeichen? Lohnt sich bei all den schönen Tagen zwischendurch doch gar nicht. Hatten ja sowieso schon den wärmsten Herbst seit Aufzeichnungsbeginn.  Ab Sonntag soll hier wieder die Sonne scheinen bei ca. 20 Grad. Ideal!


Hier werden es am Samstag 20. Kommst du aus NRW?
Ich hatte mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Die Temperatur ist natürlich kein Problem, selbst wenns kälter wird. Allerdings regnets öfters und es dauert länger bis die Straßen trocknen. Ich fahre bei Nässe nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Oktober 2014)

Mir gehts genau so dass ich Links Kurven etwas besser fahren kann, bin auch ganz zufällig Rechts Händer 

Nen Kumpel von mir fährt lieber Rechts Kurven, obwohl er rechthänder ist. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, fahren kann er so oder so nicht


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Oktober 2014)

Können tu ichs laut Fahrlehrer schon, ich fühl mich beim rechtsrum fahren nur unwohl wenn ich da so dranhäng^^


----------



## >ExX< (30. Oktober 2014)

Bist ja noch in der FS, also keine sorge


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Oktober 2014)

Da kann tatsächlich was dran sein. Ich hab mich laut Fahrlehrer immer im Kreisverkehr etwas dämlich angestellt und beim Ausfahren anfangs ein paarmal schier gar die Mittelinsel mitgenommen  Liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich Linkshänder bin xD

Edit: Also die Mittelinsel an der Ausfahrt, nicht die in der Mitte des Kreisels ^^


----------



## PrincePaul (30. Oktober 2014)

Jawoll bei mir passt es auch, bin Linkshänder und mag keine Linkskurven xD
Obwohl es sich nach der Saison jetzt schon deutlich verbessert hat!

Man muss sich einfach dran gewöhnen glaube ich - war ja jetzt auch meine erste komplette Moped-Saison.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre Linkskurven auch lieber und bin Rechtshänder. In Sachen Schräglage gibt es da aber keinen Unterschied.
Mir fiel aber schon vor vielen Jahren beim Kartfahren auf, dass ich die Strecken lieber gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (mehr Linkskurven) fahre. 
Auf dem Fahrrad - womit ich mich auch sehr oft bewege - habe ich allerdings keine Präferenzen in Sachen Kurvenrichtung.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Oktober 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Hier werden es am Samstag 20. Kommst du aus NRW?
> Ich hatte mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Die Temperatur ist natürlich kein Problem, selbst wenns kälter wird. Allerdings regnets öfters und es dauert länger bis die Straßen trocknen. Ich fahre bei Nässe nicht.


 
Jep, NRW. Bei Nässe macht es mir auch nicht so viel Spaß, musste die 1000km aber drauffahren wegen der Indpektion. Die war vorgestern. Heute sind schon 1300km auf der Uhr.


----------



## DOcean (31. Oktober 2014)

computertod schrieb:


> hat hier jemand ne Helmempfehlung im Bereich 200-300€?
> meinen möchte ich nach dem Unfall nicht mehr unbedingt aufsetzen...



ich hab den Nolan n90 mit n-com Sonnenblende und Klapp (als Brillenträger praktisch), den gibts sogar unter 200 -> https://www.louis.de/artikel/nolan-n90-louis-special/216964?list=20828490
leider nur noch silber ich hab schwarz


----------



## AeroX (31. Oktober 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Jawoll bei mir passt es auch, bin Linkshänder und mag keine Linkskurven xD Obwohl es sich nach der Saison jetzt schon deutlich verbessert hat!  Man muss sich einfach dran gewöhnen glaube ich - war ja jetzt auch meine erste komplette Moped-Saison.



Denke auch das wenn man viel fährt sich das Ganze verliert. Ist jetzt auch meine erste Saison, fahre aber relativ gleichmäßig die Kurven, mag also beide Kurven  
Nur die Schräglage und meine Linie muss ich noch verbessern


----------



## MfDoom (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
Was meint ihr mit legen? Das in die Kurve reinlegen? 
Was mir am Anfang sehr geholfen hat ist der Tip das man dorthinschaut wo man hinfahren will (also auf den Scheitel der Kurve), das Motorrad fährt dann nämlich praktisch von alleine dorthin und legt sich auch von alleine. Wie beim Snowboarden, wenn man auf den einzigen Baum starrt wird man auch garantiert dagegen fahren 

Wobei manche Bikes legen sich von alleine, manche kippen ab und manche kann man richtig runterdrücken.
Und das unsichere gefühl legt sich wirklich nach einer Weile, man gewöhnt sich daran. Am Anfang Adrenalin vor jeder Kurve, irgendwann kann es nicht tief genug reingehen  Ich würde da nichts erzwingen, die Fahrsicherheit kommt von alleine.


----------



## moe (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab den Nolan N85 und bin, bis auf die Tatsache, dass er schnell laut wird, echt zufrieden mit dem.
Gibts bei FC-Moto übrigend grade für günstig Geld (siehe Link).


----------



## computertod (31. Oktober 2014)

den hatte ich schon (bis zum Unfall ), gibts bei Louis sogar für nochmal 10€ weniger


----------



## blautemple (1. November 2014)

Heute noch mal ordentlich das schöne Wetter ausgekostet und 
ne 250km Tour in der Fränkischen Schweiz gedreht.

Sonst noch wer, der das Wetter genutzt hat?


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. November 2014)

Hoffen wir mal es bleibt noch lange so 

Weiß von euch eigentlich einer wie viel PS so eine Wasserkühlung braucht?


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Weiß von euch eigentlich einer wie viel PS so eine Wasserkühlung braucht?


 
wie meinst du das denn?


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. November 2014)

Bei den 125ern gibts ja die normalen 15 PS, wassergekühlt.
Dann gibts ja aber noch einige ( Suzuki DR, Yamaha XT) die luftgekühlt sind und 11/12 PS haben, und da  würde mich mal interessieren ob die Wasserpumpe da nicht so viel Leistung braucht, dass die quasi unterm Strich fast gleich sind?


----------



## >ExX< (1. November 2014)

Die Wasserkühlung braucht kaum leistung, alles schön leichtgängig


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Bei den 125ern gibts ja die normalen 15 PS, wassergekühlt.
> Dann gibts ja aber noch einige ( Suzuki DR, Yamaha XT) die luftgekühlt sind und 11/12 PS haben, und da  würde mich mal interessieren ob die Wasserpumpe da nicht so viel Leistung braucht, dass die quasi unterm Strich fast gleich sind?



du hast nen denkfehler 

die angaben sind ja schon mit kühlung und allem:



> Zu den normalen Betriebsbedingungen gehören reihenmäßige Einstellungen  und handelsüblicher Kraftstoff; Lüfter, Wasserpumpe, Kühlluftgebläse,  Kraftstoffpumpe, Einspritzpumpe und die unbelastete Lichtmaschine müssen  bei der Prüfung vom Motor angetrieben werden.



Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pferdestärke#DIN-PS

Das kenn ich auch von der Simson Schwalbe, alter motor mit außenliegendem schaufelrad und zwangsluftkühlung war mit 3,5ps angegeben und der spätere fahrtwindluftgekühlte mit 3,6ps.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. November 2014)

Achso, hmm.
SuMos mit Wasserkühlung sind ja eigentlich nur WR 125 X und andere die noch nen Haufen kosten :/


----------



## Iconoclast (1. November 2014)

blautemple schrieb:


> Heute noch mal ordentlich das schöne Wetter ausgekostet und
> ne 250km Tour in der Fränkischen Schweiz gedreht.
> 
> Sonst noch wer, der das Wetter genutzt hat?


 
300km. Bin rüber nach Holland, dort mal die Landschaft angeguckt und wieder zurück. Leider alleine, da der Rest vom Schützenfest arbeiten musste. :/


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. November 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> 300km. Bin rüber nach Holland, dort mal die Landschaft angeguckt und wieder zurück. Leider alleine, da der Rest vom Schützenfest arbeiten musste. :/


Bisschen was grünes im Sitz versteckt?


----------



## Iconoclast (2. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Bisschen was grünes im Sitz versteckt?


 
Haha, nene. Kann mit dem Zeugs nix anfangen. Einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## DOcean (4. November 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch eine Birne für die Kennzeichenhalterung, LED, sollte weißlich Keuchten, 12V 5W? Finde da mal gar nix. Nachdem ich mir vorne jetzt eine von MTEC im Xenon Look als Abblendlicht und Standlicht reingebaut habe, weill ich das pissgelbe hinten auch mal los werden. [emoji4]



Hab durch Zufall jetzt was mit E-Nummer gefunden -> Riff Motorradteile - High Power LED Kennzeichenbeleuchtung schwarz

Wie gut oder ob das Zeichen da zu Recht drauf ist kA


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> Hab durch Zufall jetzt was mit E-Nummer gefunden -> Riff Motorradteile - High Power LED Kennzeichenbeleuchtung schwarz
> 
> Wie gut oder ob das Zeichen da zu Recht drauf ist kA



Das ist keine birne....sondern ne komplette neue led einheit.

Es ging um ne birne mit e zeichen.


----------



## DOcean (4. November 2014)

dessen bin ich mir bewusst, aber vlt ist das ja eine Idee...


----------



## Iconoclast (4. November 2014)

Danke sehr, aber habe mittlerweile eine entsprechende Birne gefunden. Passt alles super.


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Danke sehr, aber habe mittlerweile eine entsprechende Birne gefunden. Passt alles super.




Ohne e zeichen


----------



## Iconoclast (4. November 2014)

Ne mit. Bei Xenonwhite haben die entsprechende Birnen. Habe da jetzt mein Abblendlicht, Standlicht und die Kennzeichenbeleuchtung her. Wirkt gleich ganz anders ohne das Pissgelb.  
Hier mal zum Vergleich Abblendlicht und Standlicht. Rechts ist noch die alte Standleuchte drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ne mit. Bei Xenonwhite haben die entsprechende Birnen. Habe da jetzt mein Abblendlicht, Standlicht und die Kennzeichenbeleuchtung her. Wirkt gleich ganz anders ohne das Pissgelb.
> Hier mal zum Vergleich Abblendlicht und Standlicht. Rechts ist noch die alte Standleuchte drin.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=783034"/>



Poste mal alle verbauten birnen bitte


----------



## Iconoclast (4. November 2014)

http://www.xenonwhite.de/hauptscheinwerferlampen/mtec-super-white.php

und

http://www.xenonwhite.de/standlicht/philips-blue-vision-w5w.php


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> MTEC Super White
> 
> und
> 
> Philips BlueVision ultra W5W (12V 5W)


 

ja gut, das sind ja keine led...ok.

ich habe: 
OSRAM COOL BLUE INTENSE W5W Halogen Positions-, Kennzeichen-, Schlusslicht 2825CBI-02B 4000K und 20% mehr Licht im Doppelblister: Amazon.de: Auto

und 

OSRAM NIGHT BREAKER UNLIMITED H4 Halogen Scheinwerferlampe 64193NBU-HCB +110% mehr Licht und +20% weißeres Licht im 2er-Set: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## Iconoclast (5. November 2014)

Achso. Ne stimmt, sind keine LEDs geworden. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern von MTEC. Angeblich sollen die bei nasser Fahrbahn katastrophal sein, kann ich aber überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Leuchten sehr gut aus und sind vor allem auffällig, was auch ein wichtiger Punkt meinerseits war. Man sticht einfach aus der Masse heraus, kann auf einem Motorrad nie verkehrt sein. Die geile Optik kommt dann halt noch hinzu.


----------



## the.hai (5. November 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Achso. Ne stimmt, sind keine LEDs geworden. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern von MTEC. Angeblich sollen die bei nasser Fahrbahn katastrophal sein, kann ich aber überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Leuchten sehr gut aus und sind vor allem auffällig, was auch ein wichtiger Punkt meinerseits war. Man sticht einfach aus der Masse heraus, kann auf einem Motorrad nie verkehrt sein. Die geile Optik kommt dann halt noch hinzu.



Was hattest du vorher für birnen drinne? Ich hab von standard yamaha aus gewechselt und die verbesserung ist enorm.

Laut internet soll die ausleuchtung der mtecs ja nich dolle sein, da hilft auch das weiße licht nichts.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. November 2014)

Hab von den Suzuki Standardfunzeln gewechselt. Wie gesagt, find die Teile ich genial. Habe aber auch keinen Vergleich zu anderen Birnen. Hab bei der R1 immer noch die Standardfunzeln drin.


----------



## Icedaft (6. November 2014)

Für die Speedfreaks: Die Zeiten, an denen Beschleunigungsrekorde ausschließlich Motorrädern vorbehalten waren, sind nun wohl vorbei: E-Auto “Grimsel” bricht Weltrekord | Das elektrische Fahrtenbuch


----------



## Iconoclast (6. November 2014)

Habe ich auch schon gelesen. Nach den 100 zieht man dann aber auf und davon.


----------



## killer89 (7. November 2014)

Nun gut, besseres Leistungsgewicht als die meisten Motorräder am Markt und vermutlich auch bei den Prototypen und dann noch vier Räder, die angetrieben werden, das ist leider nur logisch und musste irgendwann so kommen...

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (7. November 2014)

Mehr reifenauflagefläche, besseres drehmoment, niedrigerer schwerpunkt....  
Gibts viele sachen was das ding besser kann


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. November 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon gelesen. Nach den 100 zieht man dann aber auf und davon.


 
Jop, weil dann die Übersetzung vom Getriebe am Ende ist, bzw. eigentlich erst bei ca. 120 km/h.


----------



## STSLeon (8. November 2014)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu den ganzen Eicma Neuheiten? Neue R1, neue Panigale, neue Aprilia RSV4 und dann nicht zu vergessen die MotoGP Replika von Honda... Zu viele schöne neue Modelle für mich


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. November 2014)

Die Schnauze der R1 find ich schick, erinnert mich aber an die aktuellen Deutz Traktoren^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. November 2014)

Die H2R ist ein böses Gerät


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die H2R ist ein böses Gerät



Die h2 reicht schon


----------



## hendrosch (9. November 2014)

Mir gefällt die H2 ja nicht so. 
Aufgeladener Motor schön und gut, aber die kommt mir nicht wie ein richtiger Sportler vor. 
Und dann in der normalen Variante “nur“
Die 200PS von den anderen aktuellen Modellen. 
Würde aber gern mal nenn Dyno lauf sehen, das Drehmoment ist wahrscheinlich brutal. 

Übrigens die ganzen Neuheiten finde ich natürlich gut, aber überrascht bin ich nicht, BMW ist den anderen Herstellern doch davon gefahren mit den ganzen Fahrassistenten und aktivem Fahrwerk, die haben ja nur nach gezogen. 
Aber jetzt sieht es für Honda (was hat's mit der Replika auf sich ist das die neue Spitze?), Suzuki und Kawasaki schlecht aus oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## STSLeon (9. November 2014)

Die Replika ist nur ein Sondermodell, das einen 6 stelligen Betrag kosten soll.Die Spitze bei Honda ist immer noch die Fireblade. Kawasaki ist mit der ZX-10R und ZX-6R eh schon relativ aktuell gewesen und die Gixxe hat zumindest ABS bekommen. Also hat sich da etwas schon getan.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. November 2014)

Ist eigentlich bei BMW irgendwas in Sachen Nachfolger der HP4 angedacht?


----------



## STSLeon (9. November 2014)

Du kannst die 2015 Version quasi als HP4 konfigurieren. Eine neue HP4 wird es scheinbar nicht geben


----------



## Iconoclast (9. November 2014)

Hmm ok. Werde ich zu Hause mal genauer drübergucken. Auf jeden Fall kommt die R1 nächstes Jahr weg und ein Renner von BMW in die Garage. [emoji4]


----------



## sav (10. November 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, mit welchem Visier ihr fahrt.

Ich fahre mit einem klarem Shoei CX-1V Visier inklusive Pinlock und Sonnenbrille.

Visiere, die getönt oder verspiegelt sind, sind mir aufgrund der Rechtslage zu unsicher.

Wie handhabt ihr das?


----------



## Icedaft (10. November 2014)

Das einfachste und sicherste ist imho wohl so etwas: Helm Schuberth C3 Uni sw, 52/53 versandfrei


----------



## DOcean (10. November 2014)

Ich fahre mit einem "normale" Nolan Visier mit PinLock, mein Helm hat aber eine Sonnenblende zum Runterklappen

PinLock ist wenn es kälter wird super aber ist mies wenn es Kartzer abbekommt, die Sonnenblende ist einfach Gold wert...


----------



## sav (10. November 2014)

@Icedaft

Die Schuberth Helme sagen mir leider nicht zu, es geht mir ja auch nur um die Visiere, die ihr nutzt.

@DOcean

Fühlt die Sonnenblende sich störend an?


----------



## DOcean (10. November 2014)

Man gewöhnt sich dran, dazu muss man wissen das ich Brillenträger bin und eh schon was vor den Augen hab 

Natürlich gibt es eine Kante unten am Sichtfeld aber das stört mich nicht weiter.

Mit Sonnenbrille fahren find ich doof da man dann nicht dynamisch wechseln kann


----------



## sav (10. November 2014)

Ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt mir einen Helm mit Sonnenblende zu kaufen, es gibt aber nur ein paar Modelle die mir zusagen, und die haben keine Sonnenblende.


----------



## the.hai (10. November 2014)

sav schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt mir einen Helm mit Sonnenblende zu kaufen, es gibt aber nur ein paar Modelle die mir zusagen, und die haben keine Sonnenblende.


 
ich habe eine drinne in meinem shark speed r, aber ich nutze sie nur sehr selten. gerade im sommer fahre ich eh meist mit verspiegeltem visier und weiß vorher schon, ob ich in dunkelheit nachhause fahre oder oder oder. 

denn nur, wenn ich das plane, dann kommt halt übern tag das klare visier+blende zum einsatz, um nachts ein klares zu haben.


nen kaufgrund war das für mich nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (10. November 2014)

Ich habe nen Standart Visier an meinem Shark S900, nicht verspiegelt oder getönt, ganz normal klar. Mit Pinlock Option, hab das aber noch nie ausprobiert, da ich es in der Regel auch nicht brauche, außer fürn Winter vielleicht^^

Ne Sonnenblende hat der Helm auch, benutze ich sehr oft


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. November 2014)

Irgendwie beschlägt das bei den Uvex Helmen wo man in meiner Fahrschule hat trotzdem.


----------



## AeroX (10. November 2014)

Ich hab an meinen Shoei GT AIR ein klares Visier mit Pinlock. Hat ne integrierte Sonnenblende die ich selten benutze auch im Sommer kaum. Noch stört die Sonne nicht so deswegen brauch ich auch kein anderes Visier oder so.


----------



## the.hai (10. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Irgendwie beschlägt das bei den Uvex Helmen wo man in meiner Fahrschule hat trotzdem.


 
du kriegst in der fahrschule nen helm?


----------



## DOcean (10. November 2014)

hat meine auch (Helme auf Lager)

das mit dem Beschlagen passiert auch mit PinLock aber wesentlich weniger (so ists bei mir)


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. November 2014)

Hatten wir schonmal, meine Fahrschule hat ne Gegensprechanlage mit Mikro und ner Sendeeinheit die den Strom liefert und außen immer eingerastet wird, das System ist con Scala Rider oder so ähnlich.


----------



## sav (10. November 2014)

Ich war bis jetzt der Meinung das jede Fahrschule Helme zur Verfügung stellt.

Im Bereich von meinen Pinlock-Visier beschlägt nichts.


----------



## Offset (10. November 2014)

sav schrieb:


> Ich war bis jetzt der Meinung das jede Fahrschule Helme zur Verfügung stellt.



Ich finde das eh komisch den Helm von der Fahrschule zu nehmen. So viele Leute die da drin schon geschwitzt haben... wäre jetzt nicht mein Ding. Nachher braucht man ja eh einen, dann kann man auch einen kaufen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. November 2014)

Geht in meinem Fall halt nicht und man hat ja normal auch ne Sturmhaube auf.

Mal was anderes, mein Vater meint z.B. bei DTs dass >40k km viel zu viel sei, ist dass denn bei solchen so?


----------



## >ExX< (10. November 2014)

Sprichst du von Yamaha DT?


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. November 2014)

Jup 

Aber ich glaub ich such mir lieber ne schicke DT bevor ich da so ne billige 4 Takt kaufe.
Die Bewertungen zu ner Kreidler sind ja auch nicht schlecht, aber DT ist halt DT...


----------



## hendrosch (10. November 2014)

Also die Kilometer kannst du nicht so vereinfachen. Nach 40k wird bei ner DT der Motor zumindest 1mal komplett überholt sein und eventuell schon der 3. Kolben drinn. 
Was bei der DT sonst noch groß verschleißt und getauscht werden sollte weis ich nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (10. November 2014)

Sofern der Motor regelmäßig in der Werkstatt gewartet wurde und alle 10.000km die Kolben getauscht wurden, sehe ich nicht das Problem. Wartung und Pflege sind wichtig bei 2-Taktern. Sofern Du eine Werkstatt mit einem fähigen Mechaniker findest, der sich mit den Teilen und Marotten auskennt, kannst Du lange Spaß mit den Teilen haben.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Ich hab ja schon einen der sich auskennt, er meint halt das Getriebe hat trotzdem die Kilometer runter, die ganzen Lager, blablabla...
Ich such mir halt wenns so eine wird eine mit <30k


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2014)

Du suchst zwar eine DT (welche eigentlich?), aber die sieht schon mal recht ordentlich aus: Yamaha RD 350 YPVS als Naked Bike in Sulzbach-Rosenberg


----------



## hendrosch (11. November 2014)

Er macht A1 da ist ne RD nicht das richtige


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2014)

Achchottochot. Das sind diese großen Mofas - oder?


----------



## MfDoom (11. November 2014)

SV650 ftw!


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Tja, jeder muss mal klein anfangen 

Ne größer hab ich aber dann schon vor wenn ich das mit meinen Eltern dann mal ausgekartet habe.
 So ne DT kann man natürlich auch wieder herrichten  wenn man mal mehr Geld hat


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2014)

War nur Spaß. Wir durften auch erst nur maximal 27PS fahren bis zum 21. Lebensjahr.


----------



## hendrosch (11. November 2014)

Da sind wir heute etwas besser dran. Bin zwar meine 15PS und vor allem auch Nm auch langsam satt, aber ab Sommer vom nächsten Jahr geht's rund mit 675ccm


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Was hast du denn für eine?
Enduro würde sich ja bei mir anbieten, da ich ja aufm Lamd wohn, außerdem kann man die DTs halt (relativ) leicht entdrosseln.


----------



## hendrosch (11. November 2014)

Also aktuell fahr ich ne Aprilia RS125, bin auch soweit recht zufrieden (außer das ich die grad nicht so gut abgestimmt bekomme).
Zieht halt schon ganz gut Sprit durch. 

Enduro ist natürlich auch ganz nett, aber zumindest ich würde auch mit der hauptsächlich auf der Straße fahren weshalb da selbst ein Sportler komfortabler ist.

Wenn ich mit A2 dann eher zum Spaß fahre plane ich auch ne SMCR, also eher auf Spaß als auf alltagstauglichkeit getrimmt. (Dafür hab ich aber auch noch ne NC700 und zumindest die erste Saison die erwähnte Street Triple 675 zur Verfügung)


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Ich denk mir halt, bevor ich jetzt ne Chinesische SuMo kauf(Kreidler 125dd) nehm ich lieber ne Legende
SuMo kann ich später immernoch fahren.

Hattest du den Glück und die Auslasssteuerung ist noch drin?


----------



## >ExX< (11. November 2014)

Bequemer ist so eine Aprilia meiner Meinung nach nicht. Sind halt schon ziemlich hart gefedert und die Sitzposition drückt schon ziemlich auf die handgelenke.
Aber dafür entschädigt die Beschleunigung, gehen sauber dran die Teile

125er 2 Takt als Enduro sind auf jeden Fall geil, aber auch viele ziemlich verhurt, so wie meine 
Gibt  halt viele die querly nachahmen wollen und wheelies machen, dann geht das Teil wieder mit voller wucht auf die Straße, oft sind halt die Stoßdämper schon nen bisschen ausgenudelt nach der hohen laufleistung.
Aber gibt auch gepflegte Modelle, nen Kumpel von mir hatte ne KMX in Originalzustand mit nur 2000KM Laufleistung in der Werkstatt zum checken, das Ding war fast wie neu, hat er gesagt


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Ja, so eine wäre natürlich perfekt 

Ich muss mir da echt mal noch gut Gedanken machen -_-


----------



## >ExX< (11. November 2014)

Auf jeden Fall nen 2 Takter, die 4 Takter sind richtige Krücken


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Wäre ich schon auch eher dafür, die gehen halt besser, besonders entdrosselt


----------



## hendrosch (11. November 2014)

Ja in meiner ist die Auslasssteuerung drinn.
Das sollte sie aber bei jeser außer bJ. 08 sein. Also man hat keine schlechte Chancen. 
Das wichtigere ist meine kann legal mit 29PS zugelassen werden. 

Und sonderlich hart ist die jetzt auch nicht, also hinten dämpft die schon recht stark, aber vorne ist die original doch eher weich und auch finde ich es nicht unangenehm. 

Handgelenk und Schultern haben mir nur ein einziges mal bei der ersten Fahrt >100km weh getan, da gewöhnt man sich dran.
Ist aber auch der üblichen Sportler Position geschuldet der Druck auf den Handgelenken. 

Exx redest du eigentlich über die 4T oder die “alte“ denn die haben so ziemlich gar nichts gemeinsam. (vor allem ist die alte doch noch ein Stück größer)
Apropos hab letztens auf der neuen R125 gesessen, mit knapp 1,90m ein Kampf, also viel bleibt da nicht, die Duke kann man da auch vergessen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Die Duke passt für mich perfekt, wenn die nur nicht so teuer wären


----------



## hendrosch (11. November 2014)

Meine Beine liegen an der oberen außenkante vom Tank an, ansonsten käme ich mit etwas druck in die Tankmulde aber kann dann meinen Fuß nicht mehr bewegen 

Ansonsten fahr technisch ist die auch nicht viel schlechter als ne auf 15PS gedrosselt 2T und gebraucht vielleicht ja sogar erschwinglich. Dafür kann man da mal gutengewissens Dauervollgas oder sogar Autobahn fahren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Für mich leider nicht :/


----------



## >ExX< (12. November 2014)

Ne ne ich meine schon die 2 Takter, sollte dann das "alte" Modell sein.
Die Aprilia sollte mit der schon älteren Yamaha TZR fast identisch sein.

Wobei es von der Aprilia auch 2 Takter gibt die noch gar nicht so alt sind


----------



## hendrosch (12. November 2014)

Bis 2010 wurde die noch gebaut, am Ende nur noch mit 21PS wegen Euro 3


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. November 2014)

Hmm, ich hätte hier ne interessante XT125X gefunden, das einzige was mich zumindest auf den Bildern extrem stört sind die schwarzen Felgen.
Bekommt man die relativ billig wieder silbrig?


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2014)

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber sonst bekommt das wohl keiner mit: Sind bei Fc-moto die Hot Deals immer oder sind die nur jetzt im Herbst so viele/billig.
Hab ja sogar nen Crosshelm von 260€ auf 60€ runtergesetzt gefunden?

Wann sollte ich denn Cross oder normale Stiefel nehmen?


----------



## Larry Flynt (20. November 2014)

niemals am Helm sparen!! einen 60 euro Helm würde ich persönlich nicht fahren. hinschreiben wieviel er angeblich vorher gekostet hat kann jeder... vergleichen mal wieviel er bei anderen Anbietern kostet. Vielleicht  ist es ja wirklich ein Gutes Angebot. Welcher ist das genau? 

Crossstiefel würde ich dir nicht empfehlen als Anfänger...  du hast sogut wie kein Gefühl wenn du es nicht gewohnt bist. (Fahre selbst Enduro/Cross-Rennen) 
Kauf dir Straßenstiefel... viel bequemer und wenn du eh nur leichtet Gelände und hauptsächlich Straße fahren willst macht das auch mehr Sinn.


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. November 2014)

Wäre der hier
http://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.mobile/?ObjectPath=/Shops/10207048/Products/"HJC+AC-X2E+Chrome+Shifter"/SubProducts/34311-3114125-17&Locale=de_DE

So, am Dienstag hab ich Prüfung 

Ich erwisch mich jedes mal beim lächeln, selbst wenn ich nur im Dorf mit 40 irgendwelche Kurven fahr


----------



## Metalic (23. November 2014)

Dann wünsche ich viel Erfolg. 
Das Lächeln wird auch so schnell nicht vergehen  
Meine R1 ist seit Anfang Oktober ja nicht mehr bei mir und es kribbelt jetzt schon ohne Ende


----------



## AeroX (23. November 2014)

Ich kann die neue Saison auch kaum abwarten. Hab so Bock..


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

Ich freu mich stärker als sonst aufs Frühjahr da ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich endlich wieder ein Bike holen werde aumen:

Nur weis ich noch nicht ob es eine R1 ab Baujahr 2005 , R6 und CBR 600 RR ab Bj 2007 oder ein Naked ab 750cc werden soll. Budget hab ich nur 5000 ca aber hätte gerne ABS was bei den alten Supersportlern leider nicht der Fall ist. :/


----------



## MfDoom (23. November 2014)

dafür kriegst du fastr eine neue MT07


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. November 2014)

Was mich immer wundert, ist KTM nur so teuer? 
Ne Duke 125 kostet ja schon 4,5 k


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> dafür kriegst du fastr eine neue MT07



Zu wenig Power hatte damals eine Er6n mit 72 Ps möchte nun aber mehr PS und schärfere Optik gepaart mit fettem Sound


----------



## Offset (23. November 2014)

Eine Kawasaki Z750 oder sogar eine Z1000 könnte man vielleicht für 5000 bekommen.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. November 2014)

Hat noch nie jemand gemerkt dass man Moped nur mit einem p schreibt ?


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Eine Kawasaki Z750 oder sogar eine Z1000 könnte man vielleicht für 5000 bekommen.



Z750 hab ich auch schon überlegt. Z1000 find ich hässlich


----------



## MfDoom (23. November 2014)

Eine R1 ist natürlich ein anderes Kaliber


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

Und ich hab etwas Angst ständig zu Rassen :/ Nur gefällt mir halt die Optik mit dem Auspuff wahnsinnig gut und Durchzug hat man ordentlich. Muss bei der alten R6 mit 18000 Upm ein ziemliches Problem sein.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. November 2014)

Ich hab ja neben der 750er GSR noch eine R1 und sie verleitet auf jeden Fall zum schnelleren Fahren. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil durch höhere Geschwindigkeit der Druck auf den Handgelenken entlastet wird. Je schneller desto angenehmer. Gerade bei langen Autobahnfahrten, wenn ich mal runter nach Bayern oder so fahre, pendelt sich die "Reisegeschwindigkeit" nicht selten bei 250+ km/h ein. Man muss sich schon sehr unter Kontrolle haben.


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

Ich seh das Problem eher darin, dass man im 1 Gang eigentlich kein Vollgas geben kann da man sofort mit dem Vorderrad zu kämpfen hat und möchte man zumindest den 2 Gang mal ausdrehen ist man schon bei fast 200 kmh -selbst der erste geht bis knapp 150. Und wenn man schon so ein Teil hat ist halt normales Fahren ziemlich langweilig denk ich mir.
Um wie viel unterscheiden sich bei dir GSR und R1 in der Versicherung?


GSR 750 wär auch eine schöne Alternative...


----------



## MfDoom (23. November 2014)

Mir gefallen 2 Zylinder besser. Und nackt müssen sie sein. Man will ja sehen was man hat


----------



## Iconoclast (23. November 2014)

Die GSR liegt bei mir bei ca. 170€ + Steuern und die R1 bei ca. 300€ + Steuern. Da müsstest am Besten einfach mal selber deine Daten bei einem Versicherungsrechner eingeben und gucken, die Unterschiede sind teilweise recht groß. Außerdem habe ich vor ein paar Jahren einen Vertrag übernommen gehabt. Weiß nicht, inwiefern da noch Unterschiede entstehen.
Versicherung und Steuern sind dann aber doch eher der kleinere Teil der Kosten. Je nach Fahrweise sind die Reifen bei der R1 nach 3000km runter. Man kann sicherlich auch mit Tourenreifen fahren die länger halten, habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht.
Generell würde ich zum (Wieder-)einstieg aber sowieso von einer R1 abraten. Normales Fahren ist möglich, aber auf so einem Teil kribbelt es wirklich immer in den Fingern. Meine geht um ersten Gang bis 171,  im Zweiten bis 212 und das Ding reißt vorne auch sofort hoch, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Klar, das macht Spaß, wenn man mal bei 80-100 Sachen den Hahn aufdreht und die sich vorne aufbaut, aber das kann auch ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen. Vor allem wenn man die Kraft nicht gewohnt ist.

Mein Tip, schau dir die 750er GSR ruhig mal an. Habe zwar erst 3000km mit der runter aber ist echt ein schönes Teil. Sehr angenehme Sitzposition also super tourentauglich. Das ist die R1 dann eher weniger, auch wenn ich schon einige Touren damit gefahren bin. Und Leistung hat sie mit 106PS auch genug. In 3 Sekunden auf 100 und in 5.5 Sekunden von 0-160, da kann man doch auch nicht meckern, wenn man mal Gas geben möchte. Und vorne hoch bekommt man die auch ohne Probleme. Vmax laut Tacho waren bisher 251, angegeben ist sie mit 220.


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

Hast schon Recht so geil eine R1 ist gefährlich und teuer kann sie auch sein. 
Hab ja noch den Winter über Zeit mich zu entscheiden ich denk mal es wird entweder ein 600er Supersportler oder Gsr70, z 750 so was in der Richtung.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. November 2014)

Und nie die Probefahrt vergessen. Optik usw. sollte stimmen aber bringt auch nix, wenn man nach 10 Minuten einen Bandscheibenvorfall hat. [emoji4]


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

Mit 22 sollte mir das noch nicht passieren 

Gibt's Tipps woran man verheizte Maschinen erkennt?


----------



## Iconoclast (23. November 2014)

Bin ja auch erst 23, aber auf dem ein oder anderen Bike könnte ich nicht lange fahren.  
Mit Gebrauchten kenne ich mich nicht so aus, worauf man da jetzt achten sollte. Habe bisher nur neu gekauft, musste also nie auf irgendwas achten. Aber da können hier bestimmt einige helfen. [emoji4]


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. November 2014)

Gibt da von Louis auch ein Video zum Gebrauchtkauf auf der Röhre


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

Interessantes Videos danke


----------



## sav (23. November 2014)

@ich558

Vielleicht sind Sporttourer für dich ja auch interessant?


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

Eher nein da gefällt mir bei keiner das Design

die sind interessant aus nur frag ich mich was da "leicht beschädigt" ist
http://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-in...y=DE&zipcode=9&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&noec=1


----------



## sav (23. November 2014)

Das Motorrad hat einen Unfallschaden.


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

Ich sehe beim besten Willen nix auf den Fotos


----------



## sav (23. November 2014)

Ich habe mich verlesen.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. November 2014)

Sieht mir nach Umfaller o.Ä. aus. Guck mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der anderen Seite ist das nicht. Am Besten einfach anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

Stimmt aber bei dem neuen Model mit der Laufleistung und ABS würd ich das in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Hakkepeter92 (23. November 2014)

Meine simme war traum..90er4…rzt r Auspuff...vape zündung..21mm vergaser...5gang...und permanentes schleifen von kolben...hat aber spaß gemacht...jedes mal die dummen gesichter wenn man mit 130 bei guten tag 140 an den leuten vorbei määäpd  ahso kostenspoelig isses es auch wenn der blaueman euch anhalt


----------



## DOcean (24. November 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Hat noch nie jemand gemerkt dass man Moped nur mit einem p schreibt ?


 
ja und nein...

Mofa -> 25er
Moped -> 50er
Mopped -> "große" Maschinen

ODER

http://www.ruhrgebietssprache.de/lexikon/mopped.html


----------



## the.hai (24. November 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> ja und nein...
> 
> Mofa -> 25er
> Moped -> 50er
> ...



Ja und nein 

Moped, motor mit pedalen
Mokick, motor mit kickstarter


----------



## Icedaft (24. November 2014)

Oder als Sammelbegriff für alle </= 125ccm: Zwiebacksäge


----------



## computertod (25. November 2014)

die Zwiebacksägen können aber auch richtig Spaß machen 

nachdem ich heute von der Versicherung nen Brief bekommen hab, dass sie mir das Moped zahlen hab ich mir mal nen neuen Helm bestellt.
es ist ein X-LITE X-702 GT DYNAMIC geworden, mal sehen ob die 300€ gut investiert sind


----------



## thunderofhate (25. November 2014)

computertod schrieb:


> nachdem ich heute von der Versicherung nen Brief bekommen hab, dass sie mir das Moped zahlen hab ich mir mal nen neuen Helm bestellt.
> es ist ein X-LITE X-702 GT DYNAMIC geworden, mal sehen ob die 300€ gut investiert sind


Ich habe nen X-Lite 802R und bin mit dem vollstens zufrieden. Ist etwas lauter als manch anderer Helm, aber man möchte seinen Motor ja auch besser hören können. ^^
Für den Winter gibts bestimmt bessere  Helme, aber da bin ich nicht aktiv.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Dezember 2014)

Langsam gehts dran meine KTM wieder fit zu machen und einzuwintern.
Muss jetzt erstmal ne komplett neue Rücklichteinheit kaufen, nur weil das Glas gebrochen ist, ärgerlich, aber ist halt so.
Kommen noch neue Blinker dran, sowie der Gummibalg des Kupplungsgebers wird getauscht,  dann geht sie erstmal schlafen. Würdet ihr euer Motorrad in der Garage stehen lassen oder schön ins Haus packen?

Bei KMX und Gasgas wird die Tage noch Kühlwasser gewechselt, da nur -7 bzw. -10° C drin sind.


----------



## DOcean (3. Dezember 2014)

meine steht ganz normal draußen  im Winter kommt ne Abdeckhaube drüber und gut...

hab halt weder Garage noch Haus, an beiden arbeite ich aber


----------



## >ExX< (3. Dezember 2014)

Morgens wenn ich zur Schule fahre sehe ich auch immer am Straßenrand ein Mopped stehen, da kommen mir fast die Tränen 

aber wenns nicht anders möglich ist, kann man da relativ wenig ändern, aber zu schade wie ich finde


----------



## ich558 (8. Dezember 2014)

Kennt ihr die 50/50 Finanzierung von Honda?
50% des Preises am Anfang und nach 2 Jahren kann man die Maschine entweder zurückgeben, die restlichen 50% zahlen oder monatlich weiter leasen.

Eigentlich hat dies für den Käufer nur Vorteile hat oder gibts da einen Hacken?


----------



## DOcean (8. Dezember 2014)

Was ist wenn die Maschine noch 75% wert ist nach 2 Jahren du aber gerne ne neue hättest.... ?

Solche Angebote haben fast immer nur Vorteile beim Händler/Hersteller.... geschenkt gibts nix....


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Dezember 2014)

Weiß einer von euch eigentlich wie weit die alten Sachs ZZ/ZX verbreitet sind, wurden ja in Nürnberg gefertigt?


----------



## hendrosch (8. Dezember 2014)

Aber dann könnte man doch immernoch die restlichen 50% zahlen und die dann für 75% verkaufen und hätte zumindest zum normalen kauf keinen Nachteil. 
Ich denke der Nutzen für Honda/Händler ist das man eventuell eher so früh eine neue kauft.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Dezember 2014)

Der Hacken ist an der Ferse 
Der Haken ist meiner Meinung nach das du nach 2 Jahren anfängst einen Kredit abzubezahlen und heute noch nicht weisst ob du da nicht schon was anderes im Sinn hast.  Wenn du sie legst darfst du trotzdem ewig abbezahlen und hast ein kaputtes Moped.
Das ist aber bei Finanzierungen immer so, ich würde nichts länger als 2 Jahre finanzieren. Wenn das nicht reicht lebe ich über meinen Verhältnissen.


----------



## DOcean (8. Dezember 2014)

ist natürlich auch klar was ist wenn ich mir die Maschine nur leisten konnte weil ich die 50% "sparen" konnte, aber nach einem Jahr zersäge ich das Gerät...


----------



## ich558 (9. Dezember 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Aber dann könnte man doch immernoch die restlichen 50% zahlen und die dann für 75% verkaufen und hätte zumindest zum normalen kauf keinen Nachteil.
> Ich denke der Nutzen für Honda/Händler ist das man eventuell eher so früh eine neue kauft.



Eben so dachte ichs mir bis her auch. Und wenn man sie zerlegt muss man halt Vollkasko versichern (So hab ichs Gott sie Dank bei meiner alten auch gemacht)
Die Frage ist nur ob es sich lohnt für paar 1000€ 2 Jahre lang Motorrad zu fahren und danach hat man wieder keine mehr. Problem ist nur CBRs mit Abs kosten ab rund 6000€ gebraucht und da weiß man halt nie wie de Vorbesitzer umgeganen sind. Außerdem wäre mein Limit 5000 (für super Modelle evtl 200 mehr)


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Dezember 2014)

Suuuuuuper. Heute morgen kein Auto gehabt, also rauf auf das Mopped, muss ja schließlich zur Arbeit. Ist zwar relativ warm hier, aber halt Sauwetter. Was passiert? Linkskurve zack weggerutscht. Muss den Schaden gleich nach Feierabend erstmal begutachten, war ca. 30 Km/h schnell. Gabel hat auf jeden Fall was abbekommen, der Rest hält sich in Grenzen, wie ich das auf die Schnelle noch checken konnte. Verkleidung nix dran, aber Kupplungshebel verbogen, Schaltung gebogen und unten am Motorblock ein paar Kratzer. Ich könnte kotzen.

Wenigstens waren die Autofahrer super. Sofort angehalten und 2 sofort aus den Autos raus zu mir.  Habe aber nichts Großes abbekommen, rechte Hand und Knie schmerzt ein bisschen, aber nix Wildes.

Edit: Kollege meldet gerade, dass er die Gabel schon wieder gerichtet hat, bleiben nur noch ein paar Kleinteile. Glück gehabt. Trotzdem, das neue Mopped...


----------



## Murdoch (19. Dezember 2014)

Mein Beileid. Wenigstens ist dir nix passiert


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Dezember 2014)

Danke, ja, ein Glück. Wobei sich allmählich die linke Hüfte bemerkbar macht, bin ich wohl doch gut draufgeknallt, mal gucken. Kumpel ist in der Garage schon am machen und gucken, ca. 100€ Schaden wohl, mega viel Glück gehabt. An der Verkleidung ist absolut nix. Nicht mal ein Fliegenschiss. 
Beim Abflug hab ich so gerade eben noch den Killschalter erwischt, will nicht wissen was da gewesen wäre, wenn das Ding mit laufendem Motor auf der Seite gelegen hätte.

Fußraste vorne links und hinten links 
Schalthebel
Kupplungshebel
linker Griff verschrammt

und ein paar Schrammen unten, aber die kann man problemlos lackieren. 

 Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich die Gabel vermessen lassen soll oder nicht. Kostet immerhin gute 200€, wären dann 300€. Wenn beim Fahren da nichts eiert und das Ding ruhig läuft sollte doch nichts sein, oder?

Schon lustig irgendwie. All die Jahre mit der R1 unterwegs und auf 'nem Naked Bike passiert dann sowas. Man man.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Dezember 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Schon lustig irgendwie. All die Jahre mit der R1 unterwegs und auf 'nem Naked Bike passiert dann sowas. Man man.


Vor der R1 hat man vermutlich automatisch den nötigen Respekt, um bei diesem Wetter etwas vorsichtiger fahren zu können.
Auf die Hüfte zu fallen, ist rextrem nervig, da diese Schmerzen unangenehm sind und oft lange anhalten. 
Mein Vater hat mir extra Polster für meine Hose gekauft, damit man wirklich nichts merkt, wenn man mit dem Becken auf den Boden aufkommt. Habe sie bis heute nicht genutzt.  Wenn ich später zu Hause bin, werde ich sie direkt in die vorgesehenen Stellen der Hose einfügen.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich kanns dir nur empfehlen, zieht ziemlich unangenehm in der Gegend gerade. 

Bin jetzt zu Hause und das Ding hat echt fast nix. Nur ein paar Kampf-Blessuren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war's auch schon. Nichtmal der Spiegel hat 'ne Macke. Verstehe wer will, mich freuts. 
Sieht jetzt zwar aus wie Sau das Ding aber wenns mal nicht regnet gibt's gleich 'ne Wäsche.


----------



## moe (19. Dezember 2014)

Gut, dass dir nix schlimmeres passiert ist, der Schaden hält sich ja in Grenzen. Wozu gibts schließlich Weihnachtsgeld? 

Zur Gabel: Wenn die Maschine beim freihändig fahren merklich zu einer Seite zieht, würd ich se ausmessen lassen.


----------



## MfDoom (19. Dezember 2014)

Bei ner r1 wäre jetzt die ganze schöne Plastikverpackung im Eimer ^^


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen?

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/staudurchfahrung-fuer-motorraeder

Online Petition fürs Staudurchschlängeln als Mopedfahrer.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Dezember 2014)

Also mein Fahrlehrer hat gesagt auf der AB sage die Polizei nix


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin da immer extrem vorsichtig, denn ich habe schon von genug Bekannten mitbekommen, dass manch ein Autofahrer natürlich ganz "versehentlich" einen Schlenker macht und man dann auf der Nase liegt. Wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin, mache ich Motorradfahren auch immer Platz, sofern möglich. 
Leider endet das mit dem passiven und vorausschauenden, nichts aufs Recht bestehende Fahren bei den meisten nach der Fahrschule.


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Dezember 2014)

Ja das habe ich auch gehört - Problem ist hatl WAS ist wenn ein Unfall passiert?
Schuldfrage etc.

Und es gibt einige Autofahrer die in diesem Fall mehr als frustriert sind und dicht machen, nur weil du an allen vorbeifahren kannst...

Edit:
Habe jetzt übrigends meine Felge hinten lackieren lassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Dezember 2014)

Meine Mutter regt das inner Stadt halt auf, auch wenn ich ihr klar gemacht habe, dass die Motorräder schneller wie Autos wegkommen, sie also nicht blockieren...
Ich mach das aber lieber so und zieh den Hass auf mich als irgendwann mal abgeräumt zu werden, meine Mutter versteht halt nicht wie gefährlich sowas ist:/


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Dezember 2014)

Nagut in der Stadt an der Ampel an allen vorbei ist ja auch wieder ne andere Nummer.
Aber auf der Autobahn... also ich persönlich mache das nur im 1. max. 2. Gang bis maximal 30km/h... danach habe ich angst das die mich wegfegen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Dezember 2014)

Ja, anner Ampel schon eher nicht...
Trotzdem ist meiner Mutter egal, dass man da sicherer ist, in der prallen Sonne hockt, und ja (mal ausgenommen ein Unfall) auch ein bisschen das Verkehrsaufkommen reduziert...
Sie meint halt die sollen warten wie alle anderen auch...


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Dezember 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Gut, dass dir nix schlimmeres passiert ist, der Schaden hält sich ja in Grenzen. Wozu gibts schließlich Weihnachtsgeld?
> 
> Zur Gabel: Wenn die Maschine beim freihändig fahren merklich zu einer Seite zieht, würd ich se ausmessen lassen.



Nur hatte ich von dem Weihnachtsgeld was Anderes vor.  So schnell kanns gehen, egal.
War beim Freundlichen mit der Maschine, da ich ihn auch privat kenne und er macht alles fertig inklusive Gabel und Rahmen vermessen für 230€. Allein die Rahmenvermessung kostet woanders teilweise so viel. Wollte erst selber die Teile bestellen und einbauen, aber hab die dann gleich dagelassen. Super Preis und die Gewissheit, dass alles tip top ist ist auch nicht schlecht.  Dienstag sollte sie feddich sein.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ja, anner Ampel schon eher nicht...
> Trotzdem ist meiner Mutter egal, dass man da sicherer ist, in der prallen Sonne hockt, und ja (mal ausgenommen ein Unfall) auch ein bisschen das Verkehrsaufkommen reduziert...
> Sie meint halt die sollen warten wie alle anderen auch...


Nanana, lass doch mal deine Mutter da ausm Spiel. 
Es gibt abgesehen von ihr noch mehr als genug. Je städtischer, desto schlimmer. Ich kenne es so, dass die Autofahrer rücksichtsvoller gegenüber Motorradfahrern sind, je abgelegener und ländlicher die Gegend ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Dezember 2014)

Dann muss ich dich leider enttäuschen^^ 
Viel kleiner geht schlecht, 100 Seelen Dorf
Kommt aber aus nem Markt, vll kommt das auch daher.


----------



## Offset (21. Dezember 2014)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Habe jetzt übrigends meine Felge hinten lackieren lassen



Darf man fragen was dich das gekostet hat?


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Dezember 2014)

Habe jetzt 150 bezahlt.
Vorarbeit, schwarz, orange und am Ende noch Klarlack.

Habe bei mehreren Lackierern angefragt und war immer so zwischen 150 bis 200€ pro Felge.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Dezember 2014)

Kommt hier einer aus München? Ich bräuchte Hilfe was die Fahrschule angeht


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. Dezember 2014)

Was sagen denn Bekannte von dir welche die beste ist?
Meistens haben Fahrschulen ja ihren Ruf?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Dezember 2014)

Motorrad hat leider keiner gemacht


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. Dezember 2014)

Hmm, und allgemeiner Ruf?
Ich hab ja auch erst später mitbekommen dass die Fahrlehrer wo ich war total Motorrad verrückt sind.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Dezember 2014)

Naja generell kann man sagen, dass jeder andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat da alle Fahrschulen relativ groß sind hier. 
Ich werde mir wohl einfach eine in der Nähe aussuchen und schauen obs mir passt, wenn nicht kann ich immer noch wechseln


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Dezember 2014)

Ja, selbst innerhalb einer Fahrschule kann es große Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Fahrlehrern geben. Wenn sie nebenbei einen guten Ruf für Autoführerscheine haben, heißt es nicht, dass es bei Motorrädern auch so ist.

Ich habe beide gleichzeitig in einer beschissenen Fahrschule gemacht.
Am 2. Tag aufm Mopped durfte ich direkt durch die Stadt fahren, weil der Lehrer dachte, ich hätte schon mehr Stunden. Außerdem hat er es mir nicht angemerkt. Das nächste mal fragte ich, wieso ich dieses mal nur auf nem abgelegenen Parkplatz fahren muss. Darauf antwortet er, dass ich das letzt mal doch auch hier war. Als ich ihm erklären wollte, dass wir bereits durch die Stadt fuhren, dachte er, ich würde ihn anlügen... Gute Vorbereitung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. Dezember 2014)

Meiner war echt top, fahren alle seit Jahren, meiner fährt aber viel Sumorennen und nebenbei Cross, und hat oder hatte, hab ich ihn nicht gefragt ob er die noch hat mal ne R1.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Dezember 2014)

Wieviel hast du für deinen gezahlt? 
Ich werde wohl 4k für beide zusammen zahlen müssen, wenn ich Theorie Prüfung beide zusammen mache.


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hab aufgebaut und 1450€ oder so gezahlt für A1, die Fahrkosten kosten aber glaub auch gleich viel bei meiner.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Dezember 2014)

Wie viele Übungsstunden hast du gebraucht abgesehen von der sonderfahrten? Und wieviel hat eine bei dir gekostet?


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Dezember 2014)

Pfffuh, die Abrechnung hab ich nicht mehr genau im Kopf, aber eine kostet glaub zwischen 45-49€, je nachdem ob Nachtfahrt, Autobahn oder was.
Insgesamt war ich glaub bei 13, 14 oder so.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Dezember 2014)

Insgesamt? Gibt ja 12 Pflichtstunden und dann noch eigentlich immer ein paar Übungsstunden, zwischen denen gibts in der Regel dann auch Preis Unterschiede. 
Ich hatte glaube ich die 12+4 oder 6 müsste ich gucken Preis war glaube ich auch um den dreh wie bei dir nur ich glaube die Übungsstunden waren mit 39€ (oder so) ein gutes Stück billiger als die Pflicht. (War vor ca 1 1/2 Jahren dieses Jahr hab ich bei der selben Fachrschule Auto gemacht, ich glaube es ist mittlerweile teurer geworden. )


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Dezember 2014)

Übungsstunden waren vll sogar 42€ bin mir nicht mehr sicher.
Er hat ja zu mir gleich gesagt ich brauch nicht viel mehr als die Pflicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Dezember 2014)

Pflichtstunden kosten 60€ und Übungsstunden kosten 45€ fürs Motorrad. Beim Auto ist es dann etwas billiger. 
Der Vorteil bei einer Fahrschule ist, dass ich Theorie komplett in einer Woche durchmachen könnte. 

Weiß einer wie es ist mit fahren im Ausland, könnte ich in Australien zum beispiel fahren egal ob Auto oder Motorrad?


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Dezember 2014)

Wenn der Deutsche Führerschein anerkannt wird vll musst du nachschauen.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Dezember 2014)

Man braucht ja im Zweifelsfall einen internationalen Führerschein, der ist praktisch wie der normale nur übersetzt. 
Da stehen soweit ich weis auch die selben Klassen drin wie im EU Führerschein, also im Prinzip alles andere als eindeutig, zumindest aber sollte man alles fahren können was man hier auch fahren darf. 

Wie es mit Beschränkungen aussieht die es im entsprechend Land gar nicht gibt wie A2 oder so und was z.B. mit Amerika ist wo man als einheimischer ja (in den meisten Staaten) Motorrad mit einem Autoführerschein fahren darf. Kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues erstmal!

Hab vor einigen tagen mal meine 300er GasGas angekickt (ja geht schon halbwegs mit dem Bein ) und mal kurz angefahren. Aber eigentlich wollte ich das garnicht da ich die kupplung gezogen hatte. Es hat sich angefühlt als wenn man die Kupplung langsam kommen lassen würde, die ist aber so schnell gekommen dass die Kiste nach ca. 3m langsamen anfahren ausgegangen ist.

Woran kann das liegen?

Achja, was für ein Öl kommt da rein? Ist ja nen 2 Takter, also ist ja dann sogesehen das Getriebeöl


----------



## moe (6. Januar 2015)

Wissen der Hersteller oder einschlägige Foren nicht, was da fürn Öl reinkommt?

Ist die Maschine lange gestanden oder ist falsches Öl im Getriebe? Hatte das bei meiner XT auch, dass die Kupplung übelst verklebt ist, als ich da testweise Automotorenöl drin hatte.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2015)

Da müsste ich den hersteller oder einen händler mal kontaktieren was da rein kommt.

Standzeit war schon ca. 3 monate, wenn nicht sogar 4. Öl will ich sowieso mal wechseln, und wenn ich die kupplung ziehe rasselt das auch in der getriebegegend, kann ja eigentlich nur nen nadellager an der kupplungsglocke sein, oder wie man das nennt. Muss ich mal nachschauen


----------



## Hardwell (6. Januar 2015)

Olivenöl würde ich da nicht reintun


----------



## Icedaft (6. Januar 2015)

Technik : GasGas Motorräder Österreich 

SCHMIERUNG & KÜHLUNG

Druck-Umlauf-Ölschmierung, 1.200cc GRO 5W40 Motoröl
Getriebeöl GRO SAE 5 - 7,5

Gabelöl, GRO GCC-18 Kühlflüssigkeit


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Januar 2015)

Mal ne Frage insbesondere an Klutten:
Hier wäre eine interessante Maschine:
Sachs ZZ/ZX 125 als Super Moto in Pfedelbach

Wie man ja besonders beim letzten Bild sieht, hat er wohl selber nen KZH gebaut, wie sieht das denn mit der Rennleitung aus, muss ja sicher eingetragen sein, könntes da trotzdem Probleme geben? 

Mal noch ein Bild vom Originalen:


----------



## hendrosch (6. Januar 2015)

Er hat ne Zweitakter da passt das was du rausgesucht hast nicht ganz. 

900cc GRO Gear Trans 10W30 Getriebeöl

Das findet man dann, wichtig kein Leichtlauföl!
Vielleicht geht auch “richtiges“ Getriebeöl. 
Gibt aber z.B. auch von Castrol extra Getriebeöl mit der Viskosität von Motoröl speziell für (2Takt) Motorräder (hab ich in meinem Moped als 10W40)

Gesagt sei, es gibt mehr das schlecht, als welches das gut klappt, das wichtigste ist es muss für Motorräder und Nasslaufende Kupplungen geeignet sein.


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> ..., wie sieht das denn mit der Rennleitung aus, muss ja sicher eingetragen sein, könntes da trotzdem Probleme geben?



Einen solchen Kennzeichenhalter kann man nicht eintragen lassen, da er gewissen Voraussetzungen der Fahrzeugzulassungsverordnung und weiterführenden EG-Richtlinien entsprechen muss. Das Thema Radabdeckung ist in dem Fall sehr schwammig formuliert und kann in vielen Fällen fast vernachlässigt werden, sofern das Kennzeichen nicht weit vor dem Hinterrad endet. 

Zwei Dinge passen nicht:

- Die geometrische Sichtbarkeit ist nicht gegeben. Gefordert ist ein Winkel von max. 30° zur Senkrechten.
- Beim aktuellen Winkel kann die Kennzeichenbeluchtung auch Licht direkt nach hinten abstrahlen, was verboten ist (Blendwirkung / Licht nach hinten wirkend nur rot!)

Probleme kann es daher geben. Kostet teilweise auch ordentlich. Wir haben das im Sommer öfter, wenn die Polizei Motorräder zu uns geleitet und technische Abweichungen begutachten lässt. Da wird dann mitgeschrieben und die Rechnung immer länger.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Januar 2015)

Also passt nur der Winkel nicht, aber das Licht ist doch auch nicht anders als das originale, oder? Ist ja nur unten ein Rechteck das weiß ist?


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2015)

Ob da ein serienmäßiges Rücklicht mit integrierter Kenneichenbeleuchtung verbaut ist, kann ich auf den Bildern nicht erkennen. Normalerweise bauen Leute mit solchen Kennzeichenhaltern auch immer auf winzige (und oft nicht zulässige) Beleuchtung um. Musst du dir halt anschauen.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2015)

Also geht für die gasgas jedes beliebige 10w30 getrieöl?

Das angegebene hab ich nämlich nicht gefunden


----------



## hendrosch (7. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt muss für Motorräder bzw. Kupplungsverträglich sein. 
Ansonsten muss nicht mal Getriebeöl dabeistehen, weil 10W30 ist ja Motoröl und viele Motorräder haben ja auch keine geteilte Kreisläufe, die Anforderungen sind also ähnlich.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Januar 2015)

Dann werd ich mal nach 10w30 ausschau halten
Gucken wie es zeitlich passt, eventuell am wochenende.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß immernoch nicht was ich jetzt als Hose nehmen soll, ne Hose oder halt Knieschützer mit nem Hüftpolster und was drüber...


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2015)

Praktischer wäre natürlich die Hose mit integrierten polstern und knieschützen, am besten eine mit herausnehmbarem Innenfutter für warm und kalt.

Hüftprotektor und Knieschützer gehen auch, aber je nachdem was man drüberzieht wirds halt luftiger und schützt dann auch nicht so gut gegenüber Regen.
Fürs Gelände würd ich das halt einzeln machen, da macht ne normale Motorradhose eher keinen Sinn 

Wobei ich bei warmem Wetter auf der Straße auch immer Knieschützer +Crosshose drüber anhatte, ist ja jetzt kaputt, aber auf Hüftprotektoren sollte man nicht verzichten, durch Crosshose ist es dann auch immer schön luftig


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Januar 2015)

Ich kauf jetzt wohl die PRX 6, die ist ja momentan wegen Resposten auf 250€ reduziert.


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Januar 2015)

Moinsen,

nachdem ich mir n paar Isle of Man TT Videos angeschaut hab hat es mich irgendwie gepackt und ich hätte echt Lust nen Motorrad-Führerschein zu machen. Bin ja 18 und hab schon Klasse B Führerschein, muss ich dann für Motorrad noch mal Theorieprüfung machen und auch die volle Packung Stunden nehmen, oder gibts da nur n paar Sonderstunden?

Ich nehm mal an der Führerschein an sich dürfte wie PKW kosten, oder? 

Wobei selbst wenns mehr kosten würde wärs mir das wert, wenn ich mir ansehe was man für ne Ducati 1299 Panigale oder Honda CBR1000RR Firebird zahlt und wie die abgehen sind Supersportwagen ja ein Witz dagegen


----------



## hendrosch (14. Januar 2015)

Du hast bis auf 6 statt 12 Theoriestunden (bei beidem +4 Motorradspezifische) das volle Programm. Erwähnen sollte man das du nur A2 machen kannst, also bis 48Ps bei min. 175kg. 
Kosten dürften ähnlich wie bei B sein.


----------



## BlackNeo (14. Januar 2015)

Jup, dass ich erst mal nur die Kleinen fahren darf wusste ich schon, ist aber dann auch ganz gut zum üben.

Dann schau ich mal was das Konto her gibt [emoji14]


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Januar 2015)

Ja, selbst 48 PS gehen schon gut ab


----------



## Iconoclast (14. Januar 2015)

Ich würde aber erstmal ein pasr Stufen kleiner als Panigale & Co anfangen. Mit 48PS ist es noch relativ egal, aber wenn die Dinger offen sind, sitzen die meisten Anfänger nicht lange drauf, bis der 200PS Bock die Biege macht. Mal nicht vertun. Mein zweites Mopped, die GSR750, zieht in 5,5 Sekunden con 0 auf 160 bei 106PS. Sowas sollte am Anfang imo erstmal reichen. Außerdem hat man ja sonst keine Steigerung mehr.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Januar 2015)

Die Kosten sind ziemlich genau gleich. Übungsstunden sind auf dem Motorrad sogar oft leicht teurer als mit dem Auto.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Januar 2015)

Hab auch nen Kumpel der vor kurzem 18 geworden ist und direkt zum Anfang ne Honda CBR 1000 SC57 fahren will, die Karre hat sogar mehr Leistung weil sein Vater die sonst für die Rennstrecke hatte, hab ihm auch sofort davon abgeraten mit soviel Leistung anzufangen. Immerhin hat er 2 Jahre Fahrerfahrung mit 15 PS 4 Takt 

Gerade eben erstmal Blinker
 und Kennzeichenhalter für die GasGas bestellt, muss mal schauen dass ich das Ding möglichst schnell auf die Straße bringe.
Ist bei solchen Karren auch ein Ständerschalter erforderlich?


----------



## hendrosch (14. Januar 2015)

Der sollte sich von selbst einklappen dann brauch der keinen Schalter wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Januar 2015)

Ab 70-80 PS ist man ausreichend motorisiert, um jedem davon zu fahren, sofern man es kann. Streckenkenntnis spielt unabhängig vom Farhkönnen natürlich auch eine Rolle. 
Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als ich mal mit meinem Vater und seiner Bande in den Alpen unterwegs war. Die Leute fahren seit Jahrzehnten und bringen einen abgesehen von den Stellen, an denen man eh nicht mithalten kann, durchgehend zum Schwitzen. Wie spät die manchmal bremsen... Schräglage ist eine Sache, aber die Bremspunkte! 
An vorderster Front fuhr ein Typ mit nem 54PS Hobel. Den konnte man immer erst einholen, wenn es bergauf ging, denn da konnte jeder seine 100PS und mehr ausfahren. Vor allem die mit großem Hub gehen bergauf ab, dass manch einem Supersportler die Puste ausgeht.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Januar 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Der sollte sich von selbst einklappen dann brauch der keinen Schalter wenn ich mich nicht täusche.



Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht, das wäre natürlich super, aber ich glaub das funktioniert nicht, muss da vielleicht mal mit etwas Öl nachhelfen


----------



## Iconoclast (14. Januar 2015)

Ich hab heute für eine Bekannte deren Sohn einen 50er Roller abgeholt, den er zum Geburtstag bekommen soll. Ich kam mir vor wie ein Anfänger, hab die Kurven kaum gekriegt. Die Dinger kommen einem echt vor wie Spielzeug mit den winzigen Reifen. Ich hatte jedes Mal das Gefühl, dass mir das Ding einfach umkippt. Das war ein Abentuer. Wie ein 15 Jähriger in der ersten Fahrstunde.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Januar 2015)

Ja, so fühle ich mich auch jedes Mal, die kleinen Reifen sind echt unfahrbar


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Januar 2015)

Selber schuld wenn du sowas fährst


----------



## >ExX< (14. Januar 2015)

Also ich fahre und besitze sowas nicht, will ich auch nicht.
Hab mich nur das erste mal mit 17 auf so nen Ding gesetzt, fand ich ******** zu fahren.

Dann mit 20 nochmal versucht, nach paar Metern fast aufs Maul gelegt weil ich durch meine langen Beine nicht lenken konnte 

Und letzten Winter hatten wir nen Roller komplett ausgeschlachtet bis auf sitzbank, motor und gestell und haben damit immer Wheelies gezogen, 70ccm sei dank


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Januar 2015)

Als reichten die immer restriktiveren Tempobegrenzungen bisher nicht:
Verkehrssicherheitsrat fordert Tempo 80 auf Landstraßen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Irgendwann geht es nicht mehr darum, das Tempo den äußeren Verhältnissen anzupassen. Dann gibts auf jeder Geraden ein Überholverbot und vor jeder Kurve eine Begrenzung auf 30km/h. Aber Schilder sind ja günstiger als eine Verbesserung der Straßen, obwohl es teils abenteuerlich ist, worauf man so fahren muss...

Besser ist nur der Vorschlag der Grünen für Tempo 30 Innerorts.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Januar 2015)

Naja, auf so kleinen Straßen haben sie teilweise schon recht, das allerdings so zu pauschalisieren...


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Januar 2015)

Wenn 2 Cayenne, die knappe 2,20m breit sind, sich entgegen kommen und beide 20cm Abstand zur äußeren Fahrbahnbegrenzung lassen, hätten sie bei einer Spurbreite von 6m immer noch 1,2m zwischen sich und dem entgegen kommenden Fahrzeug. Ich kenne schmalere Straßen auf denen das täglich problemlos funktioniert.

Wenn man sich unsicher ist oder ein Fahrzeug entgegen kommt, kann man das Tempo immer noch verringern. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Schild dem Fahrer überall das Denken abnehmen muss.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Januar 2015)

Stimmt schon, wobei man bedenken muss dass Fahrzeugbreiten ohne Spiegel angegeben werden.

Allerdings ist das schon schlimm dass keiner mehr selbst denken kann...
Seitenstreißen verbessern ist dagegen ne gute Idee, bei den meisten der Landstraße hier ist der nichtmal vorhanden.
Straßenzustand ist echt der Hauptgrund, als extremes Beispiel ist hier ein Dorf in der Nähe, da ist garantiert kein Fleck mehr Original Teer, das ist eine Hügellandschaft.

Großes Problem bei Flicken ist auch, wieso die immer zu hoch oder zu niedrig sein müssen...
Im Auto kein Problem, ist das im Traktor schlimm, da fliegt man schnelk vom Sitz wenn man da mit >20 rein fährt


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Januar 2015)

Schon klar, aber selbst wenn du dann 20cm pro Fahrzeug auf der zum Straßeninnneren zugewandten Seite dazu nimmst, ändert das wenig.
Vor allem in manch einem an Deutschland grenzenden Land sieht man, dass Straßen einen deutlich besseren Zustand haben können. Das ist schon irgendwie peinlich, was man hier geboten bekommt.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Januar 2015)

Während sich manch einer noch fragt, ob Kawasaki oder wieder BMW den schnellsten Supersportler des Jahres stellen, steht der Sieger bereits fest:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNegxRXFFlo

190,5kg fahrfertig, 205 PS und 144,6Nm(!!!) bei 8.750 U/min
Wenn das Teil sein maximales Drehmoment erreicht, hilft wahrscheinlich nur noch festhalten, und selbst das nicht immer. 

Schade, dass es sich für mich noch in einem Preissegment bewegt, wo ich vor dem 2. Examen gar nicht erst drüber denken darf.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2015)

Das hätte ich nicht erwartet, dachte die H2R wäre die stärkste.

Hat die 1299 Panigale denn nen Kompressor oder Turbo?
So viel Drehmoment bei so niedriger Drehzahl find ich doch erstaunlich


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Januar 2015)

Ne, die hat eben 1299ccm³. Das sind gute 300ccm³ mehr als es bei Supersportlern üblich ist. Dennoch ist sie gute 10kg leichter. 
Hat allerdings seinen Preis.


----------



## Offset (30. Januar 2015)

Ich war am letzten WE auf der Motorradmesse in Friedrichshafen. Bin dort auch mal kurz draufgesessen. Aber ich sollte mich erstmal auf den A1 Führerschein konzentrieren . Bin natürlich auch mal auf allen 125ern gesessen.


----------



## the.hai (30. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Während sich manch einer noch fragt, ob Kawasaki oder wieder BMW den schnellsten Supersportler des Jahres stellen, steht der Sieger bereits fest:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNegxRXFFlo
> 
> 190,5kg fahrfertig, 205 PS und 144,6Nm(!!!) bei 8.750 U/min
> ...



da nimmt man doch ne h2r 

                                                             Maximale Leistung                                                             228 kW {310 PS} bei 14.000 min                                                                                                                                                                   Maximales Drehmoment                                                             165 Nm bei 12.500 U/min


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Januar 2015)

Ok, vom A1 bis zur Pangiale ist es meistens noch ein Stückchen. 
Ich fahre fast jährlich zur "Motorrad" in Dortmund. Hoffentlich sind Bimota, Benelli und Moto Morini dieses Jahr auch dabei.

@  the.hai
Habe deinen Beitrag übersehen. Das Motorrad hat keine Straßenzulassung. Damit ist es für mich und die meisten anderen uninteressant.

Die H2r ist auch nur zum gerade aus fahren gemacht. 
Nimmst du die straßenzugelassene H2, dann haste mit den knappen 240kg im Vergleich zu jedem aktuellen Supersportler das Nachsehen. So ein Klotz auf 200er Schlappen... Handlich ist anders.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Januar 2015)

Was hilft einem das leichte Gewicht, wenn die, die sich so eine teure Maschine leisten, das Durchschnittsgewicht mal locker um 30kg übersteigen...;-P


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Januar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Was hilft einem das leichte Gewicht, wenn die, die sich so eine teure Maschine leisten, das Durchschnittsgewicht mal locker um 30kg übersteigen...;-P


Wenn der Fahrer ein Fetti ist, nimmt es dem Mopped nichts am Handling. Wenn das Mopped n Klotz ist, dann bleibt es ein Klotz, unabhängig vom Fahrer.
Die Frage ist am Ende immer noch wo sich das Gewicht befindet.


----------



## STSLeon (31. Januar 2015)

Kann ich nicht zustimmen. Sieh dir mal auf Youtube an, wie z.B. Amerikanische Motorradpolizisten mit ihren Maschinen umgehen können. Das ist ziemlich beindruckend. 

Setz dagegen einen fetten Menschen auf eine agile Maschine und es hat sich erledigt, weil der Mensch nicht mitarbeiten kann. Wenn du eine Panikale oder andere Supersport fährst (und zwar richtig auf Renne) dann solltest du fit sein.


----------



## Murdoch (31. Januar 2015)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht zustimmen. Sieh dir mal auf Youtube an, wie z.B. Amerikanische Motorradpolizisten mit ihren Maschinen umgehen können. Das ist ziemlich beindruckend.
> 
> Setz dagegen einen fetten Menschen auf eine agile Maschine und es hat sich erledigt, weil der Mensch nicht mitarbeiten kann. Wenn du eine Panikale oder andere Supersport fährst (und zwar richtig auf Renne) dann solltest du fit sein.


So schauts aus!


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Januar 2015)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht zustimmen. Sieh dir mal auf Youtube an, wie z.B. Amerikanische Motorradpolizisten mit ihren Maschinen umgehen können. Das ist ziemlich beindruckend.
> 
> Setz dagegen einen fetten Menschen auf eine agile Maschine und es hat sich erledigt, weil der Mensch nicht mitarbeiten kann. Wenn du eine Panikale oder andere Supersport fährst (und zwar richtig auf Renne) dann solltest du fit sein.


Übung macht den Meister. Gerade Motorradpolizisten verbringen schon in ihrer Ausbildung hunderte Stunden auf dem Hobel.
Schon klar, dass jemand mit einem Motorrad nicht vernünftig umgehen kann, wenn er nicht richtig drauf passt. Die meisten Supersportler sind auch für Menschen um die 1,80m ausgelegt. Egal wie gut du mit deiner Rocket umgehen kannst, an eine Street Triple kommst du da nicht ran.
Ein Freund von mir hat bei knapp unter 1,80 seine 100kg. Fahr mit dem mal ne Runde, wenn er auf seiner Gixxer ist. Da frage ich mich dann, wer schneller ins Schwitzen kommt.
Rennstrecke ist nebenbei sowieso ein anderes Thema. Und selbst da kommt es dann auf die Zahl der Runden an.


----------



## moe (31. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die meisten Supersportler sind auch für Menschen um die 1,80m ausgelegt.



Das halte ich fürn Gerücht. Mit Ausnahme der S1000 und der Kilogixxer kam ich mir mit meinen 1,80m auf jeder SS, auf der ich saß (probesitzen wohlgemerkt, bin keine der neueren gefahren), vor, wie n Affe aufm Schleifstein mit den Knieen hinter den Ohren. Ich hab eher das Gefühl, dass die Maschinen immer kleiner werden. Auf der alten CBR900 von nem Kollegen hab ich dagegen gut Platz zum arbeiten.


----------



## the.hai (31. Januar 2015)

Jup, Supersportler-wohlfühl-größe liegt definitiv unter 1,80m bei den aktuellen modellen.

das ist auch ein grund, weshalb ich dann eher auf hayabusa und zzr 1400 schiele mit 1,90m 


aber auch meine MT09 kommt da sehr gut bei weg  hab ihr gerade erst die scheibe neulackiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Januar 2015)

Also bin ich für supersportler wohl top geeignet 
Ich mache gerade den B und den A2 Schein, am Dienstag hab ich meine erste Theorie Stunde. Fahren werde ich wohl aber erst ab dem 1. April können


----------



## moe (31. Januar 2015)

Ohh, Mann, ich hab die MT-09 letzens in Dresden auf der Messe gesehen und hab mich echt in das Ding verliebt. Mit dem Streetralleysitz und -lenker sieht die richtig scharf aus. Dann noch schön in schwarz...
Hab auch gleich mal wegen Probefahrt nachgefragt, schon mal nen Termin gesetzt und mich echt gut mit dem Aussteller unterhalten.


Die Scheibe würde ich allerdings weg lassen.


----------



## the.hai (31. Januar 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Ohh, Mann, ich hab die MT-09 letzens in Dresden auf der Messe gesehen und hab mich echt in das Ding verliebt. Mit dem Streetralleysitz und -lenker sieht die richtig scharf aus. Dann noch schön in schwarz...
> Hab auch gleich mal wegen Probefahrt nachgefragt, schon mal nen Termin gesetzt und mich echt gut mit dem Aussteller unterhalten.
> 
> 
> Die Scheibe würde ich allerdings weg lassen.



die scheibe muss sein, sonst sieht man die hässliche oberseite des scheinwerfers^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is schon ne nette sache und ich bin auch schon gespannt auf den 1.märz. sie hat übern winter nämlich auch ein komplettes wilbers fahrwerk verpasst gekriegt


----------



## STSLeon (31. Januar 2015)

Gabelfedern und Federbein hinten? Da bin ich mal richtig gespannt auf deinen Bericht. Die Federung war der einzige Punkt, der bei den Tests nicht so gut weggekommen ist. Der Rest is ja eh top.


----------



## Icedaft (31. Januar 2015)

Dieses Violett der Felgen muss ich mir erst schönsaufen....


----------



## the.hai (31. Januar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Dieses Violett der Felgen muss ich mir erst schönsaufen....



violet? 15 von 10 leuten sagen eigentlich, dass es blau ist^^


----------



## moe (31. Januar 2015)

Ist für meinen Geschmack einfach zu groß, das Teil.
Mit dieser komischen Abdeckung in der Streetralley-Version statt der Scheibe siehts allerdings auch n bisschen komisch aus, muss ich sagen.

Edit: Die Felgen sind ja auch blau.


----------



## Offset (31. Januar 2015)

Die Lichtmaske (oder allgemein die Front) ist auch das einzige was mir an der mt Reihe nicht gefällt. Was die sich dabei gedacht haben^^


----------



## PrincePaul (31. Januar 2015)

Diese Moto Cage Variante sieht auch mega gut aus, gibt es aktuell aber nur für die MT-07.


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. Januar 2015)

Hmm, das ist jetzt blöd, jetzt sind ne Cagiva Mito und ne Raptor inseriert, und ich weiß einfach nicht ob ich auf ner Sportler klarkomm 

Wenn ich klarkomm würd ich die Mito favorisieren und sonst die Raptor..


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Februar 2015)

the.hai schrieb:


> da nimmt man doch ne h2r
> 
> Maximale Leistung                                                             228 kW {310 PS} bei 14.000 min                                                                                                                                                                   Maximales Drehmoment                                                             165 Nm bei 12.500 U/min



Alter Falter. Ich fand die HP4 ja schon brutal zu fahren, aber das muss ja nochmal einen Lusttropfen mehr in die Hose zaubern. Das schreit nach einer Testfahrt.


----------



## STSLeon (1. Februar 2015)

H2R hat keine Strassenzulassung. Da bleibt dir nur die normale H2 (200 PS bei 11.000 U/min und 133,5 Nm bei 10.500 U/min)  und von den Daten ist die Panikale 1299 deutlich besser und min  30kg leichter


----------



## the.hai (1. Februar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist jetzt blöd, jetzt sind ne Cagiva Mito und ne Raptor inseriert, und ich weiß einfach nicht ob ich auf ner Sportler klarkomm
> 
> Wenn ich klarkomm würd ich die Mito favorisieren und sonst die Raptor..



muss es denn cagiva, diese exoten, sein? mein cousin kauft sich bald wieder die aprilia rs4 125, nachdem ja die rste zum saisonende drauf ging.


Ja gut, das mit der strassenzulassung stimmt, aber es gibt auch turboumbauten, die eine zulassung haben, wenn es auch nur einzelanfertigungen sind. mir ging es um den bereich des möglichen.

für mich steht eh erstmal naked auf dem plan, wenn mich die mt09 mal nagweilen sollte, dann wird evtl ins orangene lager gewechselt 

KTM Modelle - MOTORRAD - GST Berlin GmbH - 12683 Berlin, Grabensprung 8 - KTM


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Februar 2015)

Naja, besser als irgendsone  Yamaha R125 oder andere die an jeder Ecke stehen allemal, Ersatzteile bekommt man für die auch noch ohne Probleme, ich kenn aus nem anderen Forum nen Experten für die und der größte Vorteil ist halt 2t und eingetragene 127 km/h bei 15 Ps und die Möglichkeit zum entdrosseln.

Die RS4 kosten ja auch nen Haufen, wenn dann vielleicht noch ne RS.

Wobei ich mir erstmal die Mito anschauen muss, ob ich auf Supersportlern überhaupt klarkomm.
Wenn nicht gäbs ja noch die Raptor, die hat den gleichen Motor wie die Mito.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Februar 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Das halte ich fürn Gerücht. Mit Ausnahme der S1000 und der Kilogixxer kam ich mir mit meinen 1,80m auf jeder SS, auf der ich saß (probesitzen wohlgemerkt, bin keine der neueren gefahren), vor, wie n Affe aufm Schleifstein mit den Knieen hinter den Ohren. Ich hab eher das Gefühl, dass die Maschinen immer kleiner werden. Auf der alten CBR900 von nem Kollegen hab ich dagegen gut Platz zum arbeiten.


Also bis auf die Aprilia RSV4, die wirklich extrem klein geraten ist, finde ich mit meinen 1,78 auf jedem Supersportler genug Platz.
Wenn man bequem sitzen möchte, müsste man sich eh nach einer anderen Art Mopped umschauen. Vielleicht sind 1,80 ja auch schon die Obergrenze.
KTMs 1190 RC8 R finde ich recht angenem von der Sitzposition und der Fahrbarkeit.

Ich fühle mich auf sportlich ausgerichteten Naked-Bikes aber wohler als auf Supersportlern. Angenehmere Sitzposition ohne langsamer unterwegs sein zu müssen, ein Kompromiss, mit dem ich leben kann.  

@ hai
Die 1290 Super Duke R ist aber auch n ziemliches Monster. Finde sie auch ziemlich interessant, wo Ducati doch die große Streetfighter nicht mehr baut.
Vor allem Ducati Berlin hatte was Schönes auf Lager:
Tuning-Motorrad: Ducati Berlin Speedfighter - Motorradtests - MOTORRAD


----------



## the.hai (1. Februar 2015)

Pommesbunker? was hast du denn fürn budget?


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Februar 2015)

1500-1800€


----------



## moe (1. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wenn man bequem sitzen möchte, müsste man sich eh nach einer anderen Art Mopped umschauen. Vielleicht sind 1,80 ja auch schon die Obergrenze.
> 
> Ich fühle mich auf sportlich ausgerichteten Naked-Bikes aber wohler als auf Supersportlern. Angenehmere Sitzposition ohne langsamer unterwegs sein zu müssen, ein Kompromiss, mit dem ich leben kann.



~1,80 scheint die Obergrenze zu sein. Dass SS nicht gerade bequem sind, ist klar. Wenn ich allerdings beim bloßen drauf sitzen schon merk, dass die Sitzgeometrie nicht passt, wars das schon. 
Ich steh aber, wie du, eh mehr auf nackte, sportliche, von daher stört mich das gar nicht mal so.


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Februar 2015)

STSLeon schrieb:


> H2R hat keine Strassenzulassung. Da bleibt dir nur die normale H2 (200 PS bei 11.000 U/min und 133,5 Nm bei 10.500 U/min)  und von den Daten ist die Panikale 1299 deutlich besser und min  30kg leichter



Stimmt, habe ich falsch zitiert. Meinte auch die Panigale. :o


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Februar 2015)

Angeregt von der Frage im Auto-Thread:
Was war euer erstes Motorrad? Sofern es ein 125er war, könnte ihr das gerne zusätzlich erwähnen.

Meins war eine SV650S, die ich zunächst 2 Jahre mit 34PS fahren musste.
War damit sehr zufrieden bis ich mich auf eine Street Triple R setzte und merkte, was Fahrwerk ist und was nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (3. Februar 2015)

CB 400N mit rassigen 27PS....


----------



## moe (3. Februar 2015)

Meine erste ist ne 600er Bandit, die ich auch die ersten 2 Jahre mit 34 PS gefahren bin. Letztes Jahr hab ich se dann auf gemacht. Ich bin mit ihr echt zufrieden, das ist wirklich n dankbares Motorrad. Nur n bisschen mehr Hubraum und Leistung könnte se haben. 

Meine zweite hab ich letzten Juni TÜV-fertig gemacht und nach knapp sieben Jahren wieder angemeldet. Ist ne XT600 Bj. 84.  Ist zwar n bisschen zickig, wenn sie länger steht, aber macht auch Laune. 

Mal sehen, was dieses Jahr so bringt, der Trend geht ja schon zum Drittmotorrad.


----------



## DOcean (3. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mal mit 16 angefangen auf einem Roller  (50er, Klasse 4), dann lange Pause (ohne passenden Lappen) erst jetzt wieder die Honda CBF 1000


----------



## >ExX< (3. Februar 2015)

Honda CBF 600 PC38, gedrosselt auf 48PS

Ich hab das teure Vergnügen 3 Motorräder zu haben, aber die KMX 125 geht bald weg, wenn sie denn überhaupt jemand haben will.......
Was meint ihr was man für die Kiste so verlangen kann?
Motorlager müssen neu gemacht werden, und einige Kleinigkeiten wie Blinker, Spiegel, dies und das, mit viel Zubehör, vor einem Jahr neu lackiert.
Und halt schon ziemlich........naja........."used" halt


----------



## the.hai (3. Februar 2015)

Erst ne CBF600S PC43 auf 34PS gedrosselt für ein jahr, dann nen Jahr offen....Unfall....dann drei Jahre ne offene CBF600S....jetzt ne MT09 seit knapp nem Jahr


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Februar 2015)

Hercules Prima 2
Sachs Bee 50ccm
Ne Vespa 50ccm
600er Bandit
R1 RN12

Aktuell:
R1 RN19
GSR 750

Und bald mal gucken, vielleicht die neue R1 oder S1000RR. Die Panigale will ich aber auch mal testen. [emoji4]


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Februar 2015)

Ich schaue mich nach einem Nachfolger für meine Streety um.
Finde bisher die S1000R, Tuono und Streetfighter am interessantesten. Würde aber gerne auch die Brutale 1090RR testen.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Februar 2015)

Neue Z1000 ?


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2015)

Meine erste war eine  Honda CB450s mit weißem Tank und rotem Rahmen


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Neue Z1000 ?


Sieht zwar wirklich gut aus, aber 220kg sind mir zu schwer. Außerdem habe ich es nicht so mit Japanern. 
In Sachen Optik sind die Italiener für mich unerreicht und mindestens 2 Stufen über dem Rest angesiedelt. Gilt auch für italienische Mädels.


----------



## the.hai (4. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich schaue mich nach einem Nachfolger für meine Streety um.
> Finde bisher die S1000R, Tuono und Streetfighter am interessantesten. Würde aber gerne auch die Brutale 1090RR testen.



die super duke r haste nicht aufm schirm?


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Februar 2015)

the.hai schrieb:


> die super duke r haste nicht aufm schirm?


Doch, natürlich. Habe ich ja letztens noch geschrieben. Weiß nicht, wie ich die hier vergessen konnte. 
Sie hat genau den V2, den ich in der kleinen Streetfighter vermisse.

edit: Hier bei unserem KTM-Händler in Düsseldorf verkaufen sie die für 15.795 EUR samt Akrapovic-Auspuff. Ein Schäppchen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Februar 2015)

Ich will ja das Teil hier haben :

Link

oder das:

Link

Ach ich kanns kaum erwarten endlich den Führerschein zu haben, aber mit de eigenen Motorrad wird es wohl noch über ein Jahr dauern


----------



## DOcean (5. Februar 2015)

Ich kann dir nur raten fang kleiner an, auch 100PS (bzw. knapp drunter das ist billiger) machen verdammt viel Spass...

und man muss sich ja steigern können


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Februar 2015)

48 ps sind ja eh am Anfang erstmal drin. 

Naja wenn du mit den Italienern mal ein Problem hast dann brauchst auch nen halbes Jahr auf die Ersatzteile warten. Und ducatis haben halt irgendwann zu ner hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit immer nen Motorschaden.


----------



## DOcean (5. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> 48 ps sind ja eh am Anfang erstmal drin.



kommt drauf, sobald man ein gewisse Alter *hust* über schritten hat nicht mehr


----------



## MfDoom (5. Februar 2015)

Die Motoren von Ducati sind top. Ohne Ende Bums von unten und halten bei guter Pflege ewig. 
Aber da liegt das Problem, im Unterhalt. Wenn du 500-1000€ im Jahr übrig hast nur damit sie in der Garage steht.. Der Service ist unglaublich teuer, wenn man den nicht selber macht heisst es zahlen. Der Zahnriemenwechsel ist mindestens alle 2 Jahre dran, dazu kommen noch Reifen (sie frisst die zum Frühstück, das geilste an einer Monster ist die Beschleunigung). Bei mir war einmal im Jahr ein Reifen dran (vorne oder hinten). Wenn dann noch Gabelservice oder Ventile einstellen dran ist bist du locker bei über 1000€ mit der großen Inspektion.
Man muss sich vor dem Kauf klar werden was einem die Schwanzverlängerung wert ist. Es gibt ohne ende gebrauchte Ducis mit Wartungsstau zu kaufen, oder eben kaputt gefahren  genau aus den oben genannten Gründen.


----------



## Murdoch (5. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich will ja das Teil hier haben :
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


Ja die würde ich auch kaufen. Ne 1000rr mit fast 50tkm für fast 10k.

Ein echter schnapper. Greif zu bevor sie weg ist. [emoji3]


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Naja wenn du mit den Italienern mal ein Problem hast dann brauchst auch nen halbes Jahr auf die Ersatzteile warten. Und ducatis haben halt irgendwann zu ner hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit immer nen Motorschaden.


Zumindest bei Ducati ist weder erster, noch 2. Punkt der Fall. Die Zeiten, in denen sie nur anspringen, wenn sie wollen, sind schon locker seit 10 Jahren vorbei.
Ein Bekannter von mir bekommt selbst für seine Guzzi alle Ersatzteile in Windeseile.
Beziehst du dich auf Benelli und Moto Morini oder was?


----------



## T-Drive (5. Februar 2015)

Immer wieder lustig wie hier Klischees bedient werden.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Februar 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig wie hier Klischees bedient werden.


Klingt halt wirklich so, als ob jemand etwas wiederholt, was ihm jemand erzählt hat, der so einen "Ich pinkel auf Italien"-Aufkleber auf seinem Bike hat und selbst nie eins gefahren ist.


----------



## Murdoch (5. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Klingt halt wirklich so, als ob jemand etwas wiederholt, was ihm jemand erzählt hat, der so einen "Ich pinkel auf Italien"-Aufkleber auf seinem Bike hat und selbst nie eins gefahren ist.


Dich könnte man damit aber auch meinen. 

Was du so über ssp erzählst sind auch stereotypen. [emoji4]


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Februar 2015)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Dich könnte man damit aber auch meinen.
> 
> Was du so über ssp erzählst sind auch stereotypen. [emoji4]


Eigentlich nur, wenn man mich falsch verstanden hat. Was genau meinst du?


----------



## T-Drive (5. Februar 2015)

Jep thunder, das allgemeine Benzinhörensagen.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Februar 2015)

Ich bin 18 und hab noch nichtmal Geld für nen eigenes Bike (mein Vater hat mir eins gekauft)
Aber mein Vater hat viele Freunde und fährt seit 1975 Motorrad. Wenn die mal erzählen dann sind es halt solche Geschichten das ihre Ducatis spezielle Ersatzteile brauchen, welche dann eben mal nen halbes Jahr brauchen und das Motorrad dann halt nur rumsteht. Das diese Geschichten nicht aus den letzten 5 Jahren kommen ist mir selber klar.

Weiterhin habe ich mit 2 Werkstattmeistern gesprochen die mir beide , in unterschiedlichen Gesprächen gesagt haben das ein Großteil der Ducatis die sie behandeln oder von denen sie was hören irgendeine Art von Motorschaden bekommen. 

Ich finde die Bikes geil vom Design (die SS, der Rest ist nicht mein Geschmack) , also es geht nicht um irgendein Ducati Bashing. 
Hätte ich das Geld würde ich auch eine Kaufen , mir wäre egal was die Gerüchte sagen.
Laut Gerüchten sterben auch 50% der Motorradfahrer und man sollte nicht fahren weil es so gefährlich ist.


----------



## T-Drive (5. Februar 2015)

1975 fuhren die Duc´s mit Königswelle (Ventiltrieb) und hatten sehr geringe Akzeptanz und daraus resultierende niedere Stückzahlen, daher auch schlechte Ersatzteilversorgung.



> ein Großteil der Ducatis die sie behandeln* oder von denen sie was hören* irgendeine Art von Motorschaden bekommen.



Ebent Benzin...


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Februar 2015)

Das war doch nur nen grobes Datum ...
"Ebent Benzin" ist was ?


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> "Ebent Benzin" ist was ?


Gerüchte.


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Februar 2015)

Ok vergessen wir das Thema.
Jungs ich suche felgenaufkleber für meine zx600p.
Normale durchgehende findet man ja überall , aber ich hab auch welche gesehen die richtig in der Felge sind, aber ich weiß nicht wo man sowas machen lässt ?
Könnt ihr helfen ?


----------



## hendrosch (6. Februar 2015)

Bei eBay findest du schon fertige für viele Modelle, viele Händler bieten dann aber auch an welche auf Wunsch zu machen wenn man mit den angebotenen nicht zufrieden ist.


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Februar 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251823252861 

Sowas ?


----------



## hendrosch (6. Februar 2015)

Was du willst (aber sowas in der Art), gibt da viel Auswahl. Ich hab “einfache“ GP Style, da es nix passendes für mein Moped  gab und die mit ausreichen. 
Montage ist dann auch in der Regel mit 3 Streifen pro Seiten die auf einer Trägerfolie sind. 

Gibt auch noch Kombinationen mit optisch Passendem Felgenbett Aufklebern.


----------



## T-Drive (6. Februar 2015)

Ducati 900SS KÃ¶nigswelle â€“ Wikipedia 

Ducati 750SS KÃ¶nigswelle â€“ Wikipedia


Nur was für Harte


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Februar 2015)

65 Pferde, junge junge. Wie soll man sich denn da noch am Lenker halten? Und ich dachte meine R1 zieht schon stark.


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Februar 2015)

Zu viel für den Mensch


----------



## T-Drive (6. Februar 2015)

Für die meisten hier schon. 

Schaut mal was die Japaner zu dieser Zeit gebaut haben.   CB750 Four mit 67 PS, wohlgemerkt an der Kurbelwelle, nicht am Hinterrad. Sonst nix zu sehn. Yamaha - nur Zwiebacksägen.


----------



## moe (6. Februar 2015)

Bauen die eigentlich immer noch Moppeds mit Desmo-ZKs? Kenn mich da bei Ducati gar nicht aus. Ich weiß nur, dass man das damals gemacht hat, weil die Ventilfedern die Last oft nicht ausgehalten haben, aber das hat sich heute ja erübrigt.


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Februar 2015)

Wann kam denn die Mach 3 / 4 ?


----------



## T-Drive (6. Februar 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Bauen die eigentlich immer noch Moppeds mit Desmo-ZKs? Kenn mich da bei Ducati gar nicht aus. Ich weiß nur, dass man das damals gemacht hat, weil die Ventilfedern die Last oft nicht ausgehalten haben, aber das hat sich heute ja erübrigt.



Latürnich ! der Schließerhebel ist immer noch exakter/schneller als ne Feder, und die Überwindung des Federdrucks beim Öffner entfällt komplett.
Es ging eigentlich um die exakteren Steuerzeiten  und den Leistungsverlust durch die starken Federn.
Ich sag nur Desmosedicci.



> Wann kam denn die Mach 3 / 4 ?



Das war auch so in diesem Zeitraum, Kategorie (Todes)Zwiebacksäge. Brachiale Zweitaktleistung mit explosionsartiger Kraftentfaltung die kein Fahrwerk ausgehalten hat und ohne nennenswerte Bremsen.


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Februar 2015)

Schnellstes Motorrad bis dahin


----------



## STSLeon (6. Februar 2015)

Jetzt lacht mal nicht so über die 65PS. Klar ist das heute wenig, aber in den Jahren waren Dämpfung, Chassis und Bremsen auch noch Lichtjahre weg vom heutigen Standard. Wenn man mit so einer Ducati mit 200km/h in die Eisen steigen musste, dann musste man es wirklich draufhaben.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin auf der Suche nach einem Moped welchen ich mit dem B-Schein lenken darf und mit dem Teil auf die Autobahn darf. 

Komme aus Österreich zur Info. 

Würde mich auf Vorschläge freuen.. 

Danke


----------



## moe (6. Februar 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Latürnich ! der Schließerhebel ist immer noch exakter/schneller als ne Feder, und die Überwindung des Federdrucks beim Öffner entfällt komplett.
> Es ging eigentlich um die exakteren Steuerzeiten  und den Leistungsverlust durch die starken Federn.
> Ich sag nur Desmosedicci.




Das die Mechanik schneller ist,  ist klar. Ich dachte da eher an die Wirtschaftlichkeit im  Produktionsprozess. Muss ja auch massenproduktionstauglich sein und darf  heutzutage nix kosten, man muss ja überall maximalen Gewinn raus holen.   
Außerdem ists um die Langlebigkeit auch nicht so gut bestellt wie mit Federn. Oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert?


----------



## DOcean (6. Februar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Moped welchen ich mit dem B-Schein lenken darf und mit dem Teil auf die Autobahn darf.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Bestimmungen gleich sind, gar keins


----------



## T-Drive (6. Februar 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Das die Mechanik schneller ist,  ist klar. Ich dachte da eher an die* Wirtschaftlichkeit im  Produktionsprozess. Muss ja auch massenproduktionstauglich sein und darf  heutzutage nix kosten, man muss ja überall maximalen Gewinn raus holen.  *
> Außerdem ists um die Langlebigkeit auch nicht so gut bestellt wie mit Federn. Oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert?



Für diesen Bereich sind die Japaner zuständig.

Ducati ist kein Massenprodukt in dem Sinne.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Februar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Moped welchen ich mit dem B-Schein lenken darf und mit dem Teil auf die Autobahn darf.
> 
> ...



Wenn alles so ist wie in Deutschland darfst du mit B nur Mofas mit zulässiger Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 45 km/h fahren. Das ist allerdings zu langsam für die Autobahn. Um ein Zweirad auf der Autobahn zu bewe-en brauchst du einen A Schein.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Februar 2015)

Fahrzeuge der Klasse AM(Kleinkrafträder) bis 45km/h darfst du mit dem im B enthaltenen Schein fahren, sofern alles so ist wie in DE
Verkehr - Leistungen | TÜV NORD


----------



## Murdoch (7. Februar 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Für diesen Bereich sind die Japaner zuständig.
> 
> Ducati ist kein Massenprodukt in dem Sinne.


Ist ducati nicht mittlerweile beim vag Konzern angekommen? 

Dann dürfte deine Aussage nur auf die Zeit davor zutreffen. [emoji4]


----------



## STSLeon (7. Februar 2015)

Kommt darauf an. Ducati ist zwar inzwischen eine Audi Tochter allerdings war Ducati nie so groß wie Honda. Zumal die Stückzahlen der japanischen Hersteller deutlich größer sind, da auch mehr kleine Maschinen (300 ccm usw) produziert werden, was Ducati gar nicht macht,


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Februar 2015)

Ducati verkauft wesentlich weniger Motorräder als BMW, KTM, alle japanischen Hersteller und sogar Triumph.
Es war eigentlich schon immer eher eine Art Premiummarke; das sieht man vor allem an der besseren Verarbeitung im Vergleich zu den großen Herstellern.


----------



## STSLeon (7. Februar 2015)

Da muss ich schmunzeln... Habe mir die im Sommer beide Panikale genauer bei einem Händler angesehen und die Spaltmasse sind zum Teil fürchterlich. Die Komponenten alle hochwertiger als bei den Japanern aber der Rest irgendwie "typisch italienisch"


----------



## T-Drive (7. Februar 2015)

Nur das Marketingbudget von Honda ist größer als der Gesamthaushalt von Ducati. Exklusiv, hochpreisig und einfach geil, das waren sie, sind sie und werden es auch bleiben.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Februar 2015)

Ducati ist ohne Frage gut, Premium wäre dann aber wohl eher Bimota.


----------



## Metalic (7. Februar 2015)

Bin ja nun auch von der R1 Rn12 auf die Duc 848 Evo umgestiegen. Und ich merke, ich bin ganz schön faul geworden was das fahren angeht. Die R1 war nicht so heiß drauf, im Sekundentakt geschaltet zu werden :x


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Februar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ducati ist ohne Frage gut, Premium wäre dann aber wohl eher Bimota.


Wenn Audi, BMW und Mercedes als Premiumhersteller bezeichnet werden, ist es Ducati erst recht. 
Ducati hat übrigens kein Motorrad unter 10.000€ mehr im Segment. 

@ Metalic
1000er ist eben ne 1000er, auch wenn der Unterschied hier zumindest von den Zahlen her nicht groß ist.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Februar 2015)

Wo ihr gerade von der Evo redet, glaubt ihr dass man die irgendwo ohne Motor bekommt ? 
Ich will mir später eine ins Wohnzimmer stellen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Februar 2015)

Dann ists am besten eine mit Motorschaden zu kaufen, sind billig und ne andere Möglichkeit wüsste ich nicht


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Februar 2015)

Hab eben mal kurz mobile und autoscout überflogen , hab nichts gefunden leider.
Naja müsste man wohl über mehrere Jahre mal ansetzten die Suche


----------



## T-Drive (8. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte die verrecken andauernd ?  (Ironie aus)

Das wirst du vergessen können, wenn mal was am Motor ist, werden diese Mopeds immer wieder hergerichtet oder sind so schnell verhökert dass da nix bis zu Internethändlern durchkommt.
Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber da müsstest du saumäßiges Glück haben.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Ich melde mich hier auch mal als zukünftiger Biker. Habe soweit alle Fahrstunden abgearbeitet und mir fehlen nur noch die Theorie- und Praxisprüfung. Werde ich beides machen sobald wieder Motorradausbildung stattfindet in der Fahrschule. 
Jetzt wollte ich mich hier mal nach Motorradtipps erkundigen. 

Ich habe an eine Maschine bis max. 6000 € gedacht. Ne reinrassige Supersportler will ich nicht, aber auch kein richtiges Tourenbike. Wobei das Motorrad aber schon so bequem sein sollte, dass man damit auch in den Urlaub fahren kann. 
Sie sollte also quasi auch mal einen Feldweg aushalten ohne zu zerfallen. Und der Sitz sollte auch dafür taugen, dass man mehr als 100 Km am Stück absolvieren kann  Bin 1,77m groß und 83 Kg schwer.

Habe schon einige Bikes im Auge:

KTM 390 Duke
BMW F800R
Yamaha MT-07

Haben die aufgelisteten Motorräder irgendwelche Eigenschaften, die meinen o.g. Kriterien widersprechen?
Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps bezüglich guter Anfängermotorräder? Ich weiß, dass natürlich Probesitzen und Probefahren Pflicht sind, aber ich will mir ja erst Mal eine Liste von Motorrädern aufstellen, die überhaupt in Frage kommen.

Und noch eine rechtliche Frage. Werde im Sommer 24. Kann ich theoretisch mit der praktischen Prüfung auch bis zum 24. Geburtstag warten und die dann erst machen? 
Kann ich dann direkt offen fahren oder geht das nicht, weil ich die Ausbildung mit 23 angefangen habe? Ist da quasi der Tag der Prüfung der Stichtag oder Beginn der Fahrausbildung?


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin am Handy deswegen kann ich nicht ganz so ausführlich antworten.

Zu deiner Motorradwahl.
Je nach Budget in deinem Alter würde ich dir zu keiner BWM raten. Generell sind das natürlich zuverlässige Motorrad aber die haben 1. auch ihren Preis und genauso haben es Ersatzteile und ähnliches. Musst du selber Wissen.

Eine duke 390 fährt ein Kumpel von mir, die geht aber schon wieder eher in Richtung SS , was Sitzposition angeht, außerdem gefällt mir die front persönlich nicht.

Kann dir so spontan noch die CBR 500 und Ninja 300 empfehlen (beides super Motorräder von soliden Marken).

Allerdings , ohne dir jetzt zu viel Angst machen zu wollen, würde ich dir dann doch eher zur naked raten , weil ein Sturz bei ner Vollverkleidung schnell sehr teuer sein kann und meine genannten Bikes sind ja nun mal vollverkleidet. 

Könnte dir dann noch die Er-6n empfehlen die viele hier fahren im Umkreis. 

Zum Führerschein, wichtig ist das Datum an dem du ihn absolvierst. 
Steht da das Datum deines Geburtstages oder eines danach drauf ist alles gut und sie geben dir den A. Allerdings musst du das auch speziell erwähnen. Sonst kriegst du den A2 obwohl du den A hättest bekommen können und im Bürokratiegewusel niemand mehr hinguckt.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Also ich bin am Handy deswegen kann ich nicht ganz so ausführlich antworten.
> [....]




Danke schon mal für deine Antwort 
Ja, stimmt,  an die Verkleidung habe ich z.b. gar nicht gedacht. Werde dann mal wohl die Yamaha MT-07 Probe fahren.



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Zum Führerschein, wichtig ist das Datum an dem du ihn absolvierst.
> Steht da das Datum deines Geburtstages oder eines danach drauf ist alles gut und sie geben dir den A. Allerdings musst du das auch speziell erwähnen. Sonst kriegst du den A2 obwohl du den A hättest bekommen können und im Bürokratiegewusel niemand mehr hinguckt.



Hmm, dann mach ich das glaub echt so, dass ich warte bis ich 24 bin. Ob ich jetzt 3 Monate vorher oder später den Lappen habe, ist dann ja auch egal. Und hab eh erst in den Semesterferien Zeit um zu fahren


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Februar 2015)

Seit wann gehen Dukes in Richtung SS?

Wenn du auch mal Feldweg fahren willst, wäre ne Sumo auch ne Alternative?


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Februar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Seit wann gehen Dukes in Richtung SS?
> 
> Wenn du auch mal Feldweg fahren willst, wäre ne Sumo auch ne Alternative?



Also Feldwege primär werde ich nicht befahren  Das war so gedacht, dass wenn ich nen Motorradurlaub mache und es vorkommt, dass der einzige Weg halt feldwegähnlich ist, dass die Maschine da drüber kommt ohne zu zerfallen.
Und ne, Supermotos gefallen mir ansich nicht.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Februar 2015)

@ Dustin

Was genau verstehst du unter Feldweg? Unbefestigte Wege? Würde ich mit den gewählten Motorrädern eher weniger fahren. Da braucht es dann schon Stollenreifen. ^^
Die F800R bin ich Probe gefahren und kann sie durchaus weiter empfehlen. Hat einen guten Durchzug und ist ziemlich handlich. Leider sind sie im Vergleich zur F800S auf Kette umgestiegen. Der Zahnriemen ist wartungarmer, aber das ist eben Geschmacksache.
Ein großer Vorteil bei BMWs ist, dass sie recht langsam an Wert verlieren, wenn sie erst einmal 1 Jahr auf sich haben.
Dass BMWs im Unterhalt teurer sind, wie hier eben behauptetet, ist ein totales Märchen. Die Ersatzteile sind ebenso wenig teurer. Wenn man mehr als 6000km im Jahr fährt, ist jeder Japaner wesentlich teurer im Unterhalt, weil die oftmals nur 6000er Inspektionsintervalle bei denen bis vor kurzem ohne Ausnahme die Regel waren!
Mein Vater fährt übrigens eine R1200R und die ist im Unterhalt nicht wrklich teurer als meine Street Triple R.

Andere Motorräder, die zu dieser Gruppe gehören, wären die 696 Monster oder eben die Street Triple. Beides extreme Spaßmaschinen.
Ich würde aber unbedingt darauf achten, dass das Motorrad über ABS verfügt.

Mit den Regularien zum Direkteinstieg kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Durfte mit 20 bereits offen fahren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Februar 2015)

Achso, na sowas hält eigentlich jede aus.
Suzuki Gladius würde auch noch in dein Schema passsn.


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Februar 2015)

Was die Ersatzteile angeht. Ich bezog mich auf eine Konversation bei Louis wo jemand irgendein BMW Ersatzteil gekauft hat und meinte das das sauteuer ist. Der Verkäufer erwiderte dann halt das BMW generell teuer ist weil es halt eine deutsche Qualitätsmarke ist.


Sorry das mit der Duke war mein Fehler.
Habe die mit der RC 390 verwechselt.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ Dustin
> 
> Was genau verstehst du unter Feldweg? Unbefestigte Wege? Würde ich mit den gewählten Motorrädern eher weniger fahren. Da braucht es dann schon Stollenreifen. ^^


Wie schon gesagt, das sollte nur in Notfällen sein. Mit Absicht fahre ich nicht auf unbefestigte Wege 



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die F800R bin ich Probe gefahren und kann sie durchaus weiter empfehlen. Hat einen guten Durchzug und ist ziemlich handlich. Leider sind sie im Vergleich zur F800S auf Kette umgestiegen. Der Zahnriemen ist wartungarmer, aber das ist eben Geschmacksache.
> Ein großer Vorteil bei BMWs ist, dass sie recht langsam an Wert verlieren, wenn sie erst einmal 1 Jahr auf sich haben.


Mein Fahrschulmotorrad ist ne G650GS und mit der macht es auch Spaß zu fahren, aber so ein richtiges Tourenbike will ich eher nicht haben.




thunderofhate schrieb:


> Dass BMWs im Unterhalt teurer sind, wie hier eben behauptetet, ist ein totales Märchen. Die Ersatzteile sind ebenso wenig teurer. Wenn man mehr als 6000km im Jahr fährt, ist jeder Japaner wesentlich teurer im Unterhalt, weil die oftmals nur 6000er Inspektionsintervalle bei denen bis vor kurzem ohne Ausnahme die Regel waren!
> Mein Vater fährt übrigens eine R1200R und die ist im Unterhalt nicht wrklich teurer als meine Street Triple R.
> 
> Andere Motorräder, die zu dieser Gruppe gehören, wären die 696 Monster oder eben die Street Triple. Beides extreme Spaßmaschinen.
> ...



Danke, werde mir mal die anderen Modell anschauen.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Was die Ersatzteile angeht. Ich bezog mich auf eine Konversation bei Louis wo jemand irgendein BMW Ersatzteil gekauft hat und meinte das das sauteuer ist. Der Verkäufer erwiderte dann halt das BMW generell teuer ist weil es halt eine deutsche Qualitätsmarke ist..


Eben das typische Bla Bla. Was für ein Ersatzteil soll das überhaupt gewesen sein?
Mein erstes Motorrad war eine Suzuki SV650S. Was Suzuki für Ersatzteile verlangt, ist jenseits von gut und böse.
Da kann ich echt nur lachen, wenn jemand behauptet, die BMW Ersatzteile wären teuer. Ich weiß was mein Vater für sein Mopped bei den Inspektionen bezahlt. BMW ist eben nicht teurer, sondern günstiger im Unterhalt als (fast) alle Japaner mit ihren 6000er Inspektionen. Soweit ich weiß, hat nur Yamaha bei manchen Bikes so langsam die 10.000er Intervalle eingeführt.


----------



## T-Drive (11. Februar 2015)

@Dustin
Also die F800R kann man nun wirklich nicht als Tourer bezeichnen, ist ein Top Allrounder. Das andere zu dem Bike hat thunder schon richtig gesagt.

Aus meiner Sicht könnte ich noch die Multistrada empfehlen. Reisen, Heizen,Cruisen und Feldwege 
New Multistrada 1200 Ducati

Schau dir im Menü die "Riding Modes" an 

Halt nicht ganz billig in der Anschaffung, aber 12 000 Km Inspektionsintervalle.


----------



## Murdoch (11. Februar 2015)

Ersatzteile sind deutsche Marken tatsächlich erheblich billiger! 

Ich habe zb für eine Auspuff Dichtung für meine gsxr 20 eur bezahlt. So ein  simpler rotz. Leider in der Dimension nirgends was ähnliches gefunden. 

Bei Autos ist das ja auch so. BMW und Mercedes haben spottpreise im Vergleich mit den Japanern.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Februar 2015)

Das mit den Autos ist wohl überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Februar 2015)

Ersatzteile braucht man eigentlich nicht oft, was ins Geld geht ist der Service. Und der ist bei neueren Motorrädern wahrscheinlich allgemein teurer geworden.


----------



## DOcean (11. Februar 2015)

Für alle Ducati Jünger: Klartext: Sex and Ducs and Rock and Roll | heise Autos


----------



## MfDoom (11. Februar 2015)

Fahr mal eine, dann verstehst du es


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Februar 2015)

3 Seiten bestehend aus subjektiven Empfindungen ohne Einblick in die Materie. Manches kann ich nachvollziehen, manches weniger. Der Fahrbericht der aktuellen Motorrad is jedoch aussagekräftiger, da er sich genauer zur Technik und zum Fahren der Panigale äußert.

edit:
Mein Vater meinte nach der Probefahrt der Monster 1200S, er würde direkt von seiner R1200R umsteigen, wenn an ihr Koffer gescheit unterbringen könnte, da er im Sommer auch schon mal mit dem Mopped in Urlaub fährt. Er hatte nach der Probefahrt ein ähnliches Grinsen im Gesicht wie ich nach der Fahrt auf der Streetfighter. Das Motorrad lebt eben, dagegen wirkt selbst meine Street Triple zahm. 

edit2:
SuperNaked-Klasse SUPERBIKE*IDM 2015 - SUPERBIKE*IDM - MOTORRAD
Neue Rennklasse mit Nakedbikes.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Februar 2015)

Voll genial !


----------



## MfDoom (11. Februar 2015)

Mit ner Monster auf Tour zu gehen ist keine gute Idee, bekommt man blaue Eier davon


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Februar 2015)

Hat heute jemand von euch das Wetter genutzt? Bin leider nicht dazu gekommen, aber morgen wird eine Runde gedreht.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Februar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hat heute jemand von euch das Wetter genutzt? Bin leider nicht dazu gekommen, aber morgen wird eine Runde gedreht.


Darf erst ab März wieder fahren.


----------



## moe (12. Februar 2015)

Bin grade nur noch am lernen und meine beiden Babys sind 600km weit weg von mir.


----------



## >ExX< (12. Februar 2015)

Ich auch erst wieder ab März


----------



## MfDoom (12. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre Mountainbike, für die Plautze


----------



## Shorty30 (12. Februar 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich fahre Mountainbike, für die Plautze




Wohl eher gegen die Plautze....  

*duckundwech*


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Februar 2015)

Wer kommt zu den Hamburger Motorrad Tagen ?


----------



## T-Drive (14. Februar 2015)

Hamburger ? -----------lecker  ich komm...


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Februar 2015)

Wie darf ich das verstehen ?


----------



## DOcean (16. Februar 2015)

na die zum Essen 

Und wer von euch war am WE unterwegs?

Motorradtour Verl | 1. Tour dieses Jahr | GPSies


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Februar 2015)

Ich rede von der Stadt 
Also ist jemand da ?


----------



## >ExX< (16. Februar 2015)

Also ich werde nicht da sein ^^

@DOcean:  die strecke hast du aber mit dem Fahrrad gemacht oder?
Mir wird ne zeit von 4h 44m angezeigt


----------



## DOcean (16. Februar 2015)

ne die Webseite zeigt das halt nicht an...  

erhöh mal die Pace, dann wird es passend...


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Februar 2015)

Da gebe ich dort gerade meine Strecke ein will speichern und lande im Anmelde-Fenster, alles weg. -.-
Ich versuchs morgen nochmal.


----------



## >ExX< (16. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, das klappt. 

Hab eben mal das Rad mit der neuen Pelle wieder eingebaut in die Gasgas, die Karre hinterlässt selbst im dritten Gang noch Beschleunigungsstreifen auf der Straße, macht richtig Spaß 

Muss jetzt eigentlich nur noch herausfinden warum die Beleuchtung nicht geht, ich vermute mal dass der Gleichrichter einen weg hat. Dann noch Spiegel dran, sowie eine Turn Anzeige im Cockpit verbauen, und noch Bremsarmaturen verbauen die nen elektrischen Schalter haben -.-
Ich glaub das dauert noch mindestens 4 Wochen bis das Ding auf der Straße ist...


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Februar 2015)

Ich habe ja vor einigen Tagen angekündigt, dass ich mir im Sommer ne Maschine holen werde. Habe jetzt ein wenig weiter geschaut und die Entscheidung wird einfach nicht leichter 

Probe fahren werde ich sicher:

Yamaha MT-07
Honda NC750S
Yamaha XJ6

Habe so viel Vorfreude, dass ich es kaum noch abwarten kann, bis ich den Schein endlich in der Tasche habe


----------



## Icedaft (16. Februar 2015)

Kleiner Tip: Hol Dir fürs 1. Jahr zum Lernen ne günstige gebrauchte.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Februar 2015)

Ja, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Ich schwanke halt zwischen einem halbwegs neuen "guten" Motorrad, welches ich dann längerfristig behalte, oder halt erst Mal eine "Rumpelkiste" für die erste Saison.
Wie viel sollte man ca. ausgeben, wenn man erst Mal ein Motorrad zum lernen will? Wenn ich mir gleich eine "richtige" hole, dann nehm ich schon so 6000 € in die Hand.
Für ne billige würde ich max. 1000 € ausgeben. Gibts da was gescheites mit ABS? Habe, wie gesagt, nur nach guten Gebrauchten bzw. Neuen gesucht bisher.


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Februar 2015)

Versuch erstmal ohne ABS zu lernen, predige ich immer. Ob das nun das wahre ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht, aber ich will lernen richtig Motorrad zu fahren und kann mir diese Helferlein später holen. 
Abs mag sicherer sein, dennoch wird man dann immer drauf angewiesen sein wenn man es nie gelernt hat. 
Ungefähr so wie Automatik und Kupplung, wenn du / ihr verstehst. Empfehle dir daher was zwischen 1000-2000 fürs erste Jahr. 

Ich hab meine cbr 125 2 mal zerlegt in 2 Jahren.
Das hat vielleicht 2000€ gekostet an Reparatur alles zusammen. Mit der Kawa die ich jetzt habe wären wir bei 4000-6000€ Schaden.
Plus erhöhten Anschaffungswert. 
Überlegs dir 

@exx
Welche Maschine zieht im 3 Gang noch Streifen und was ist ein "gasgas" ?
Ich nehme an du hast ein neues ritzel verbaut. ?


----------



## hendrosch (16. Februar 2015)

Eine 2 Takt Enduro, um genauer zu sein hat er glaube ich eine EC 300, um deine nächste Frage zu beantworten vom Hersteller GasGas und das Ritzel wird schon noch das Originale sein. 

Das Argument mit wenn man von Anfang an ABS hat lernt man fahren bzw. Bremsen nicht richtig zieht mMn nicht,  man merkt wenn es einsetzt und weis das man zu stark gebremst hat, bei einer ohne ABS wäre der Lerneffekt vermutlich nicht höher, aber teurer.

Fahre aber übrigens ohne ABS da gibt's mit 125ccm nicht so die Auswahl erst recht als 2T


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Februar 2015)

Bei 300ccm muss die aber echt Wumms haben wenn die solange durchdreht. 
Ich hab noch nie was von GasGas gehört, klang eher wie ein Nazi-Witz deswegen hab ich den Satz nicht verstanden


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Februar 2015)

Die Bremskraft richtig zu dosieren und das Vorhandensein von ABS beeinträchtigen sich nicht gegenseitig. Das ist wieder mal totaler Quatsch. Wenn man so einen "Tipp" gibt, sollte man wenigstens mal paar Jahre gefahren sein.
Es gibt einfach Situationen, in denen ABS dein Lebensretter sein kann, ganz unabhängig davon, ob man richtig gut fahren kann oder nicht.
Es passiert etwas Überraschendes und der Untergrund bietet grad keinen perfekten Haft, du ziehst den Bremshebel zu stark und liegst direkt auf der Nase.
Ein blockierendes Hinterrad habe ich bisher immer ohne größere Probleme abfangen können. Bei einem blockierten Vorderrad geht das nicht mehr. 

Ich habe für meine SV650S 3500€ beim Händler bezahlt und sie dann nach ca. 3 Jahren für 2500€ verkauft. Für 6000€ bekommt man schon sehr gescheite, gebrauchte Motorräder.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Februar 2015)

Also ich tendiere auch immer zu ABS. Würde auch kein Mensch mehr auf die Idee kommen ein Auto ohne ABS zu kaufen, also wieso sollte man es beim Motorrad tun?


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Februar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Also ich tendiere auch immer zu ABS. Würde auch kein Mensch mehr auf die Idee kommen ein Auto ohne ABS zu kaufen, also wieso sollte man es beim Motorrad tun?


Weil es totaler Schwachsinn ist. Bin bisher leider ohne ABS unterwegs, aber empfinde es eher als Glück, dass ich nicht in eine der oben geschilderten Situationen geraten bin.
Gerade bei einem Fahrzeug mit 4 Rädern sind die Auswirkungen nicht so extrem wie bei eben 2en. Das Auto kann nicht umkippen und du kannst darin nicht das Gleichgewicht verlieren.


----------



## Offset (17. Februar 2015)

Eben deshalb ist mir auch nicht klar, warum ABS für Motorräder nicht schon lange Pflicht ist. 
Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er zu jeder Zeit auf jedem Untergrund eine perfekte Vollbremsung durchführen kann.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Februar 2015)

Vor allem nicht bei Nässe oder im Herbst auf feuchtem Laub. Wer in NRW durchs Sauerland oder Bergische bzw. Siegerland fährt, weiß auch, was einen in einer Kurve überraschen kann, wenn der Traktor grad vom Feld kam oder kleine Bäche im Frühling über die Straße fließen. Solche Stellen gibt es bestimmt auch in anderen Regionen. Da ist ABS eben Gold wert.


----------



## Darius88 (17. Februar 2015)

Das kannst du auch mit ABS nicht das liegt an der erfahrung nicht an den kleinen helferlein.

Ich persönlich würde auch zu nen Moped mit ABS raten (vorallem für Neulinge) aber so ehrlich müsst ihr sein der vorteil vom ABS bezieht sich nur aufs aprupte abbremsen oder bei regen, schnee etc.... also gefahrensituationen
und mal ehrlich bei jedem sauwetter muss ich nicht unterwegs sein.

Mein Fazit: ABS TOP!!
 umrüsten oder beim neukauf drauf achten ob die zukünftige ein ABS hat eher nicht


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Februar 2015)

Darius88 schrieb:


> aber so ehrlich müsst ihr sein der vorteil vom ABS bezieht sich nur aufs aprupte abbremsen oder bei regen, schnee etc.... also gefahrensituationen
> und mal ehrlich bei jedem sauwetter muss ich nicht unterwegs sein.


Genau das habe ich auf der letzten Seite geschrieben. Andere Situationen im Beitrag über deinem. Und das passiert bei gutem Wetter! 
Da eben keiner diese überraschenden Situationen umgehen oder erahnen kann, ist es eben so wichtig. Gerade bei kurvenreichen, unübersichtlichen Strecken weißt du nie, was dich hinter der nächsten Kurve erwartet.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Februar 2015)

Mein bevorzugtes Fahrgebiet wird der Schwarzwald sein. Die Schwarzwaldhochstraße ist von meiner Heimatstadt einen Steinwurf entfernt, also genug unübersichtliche Kurven


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Februar 2015)

Würde auch gerne durch den Schwarzwald fahren. Dank Ruhrgebiet ist hier alles extrem überfüllt.
Im Bergischen stellen Motorradfahrer, die dir in der Kurve in deiner Spur entgegen kommen, eher die Regel als eine Ausnahme dar.  

edit: In Bayern fand ich Landstraßen, auf denen einem nur alle 5 Minuten ein anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer begegnet. Das war angenehm.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Bei 300ccm muss die aber echt Wumms haben wenn die solange durchdreht.
> Ich hab noch nie was von GasGas gehört, klang eher wie ein Nazi-Witz deswegen hab ich den Satz nicht verstanden



Ja solche Witze mache ich auch manchmal, aber nicht in Foren 
Hat glaub ich so 50 bis 55 PS, bin mal gespannt wie die Leistung im Wald auf den Boden kommt 

Edit: besser als Hendrosch hätte ich es kaum sagen können


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Februar 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Eben deshalb ist mir auch nicht klar, warum ABS für Motorräder nicht schon lange Pflicht ist.




Ist es. 

Motorrad ABS Pflicht - Was Motorradfahrer für 2016 wissen müssen


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Februar 2015)

Hendrosch, was für nr Rs hast du eigentlich?


----------



## hendrosch (17. Februar 2015)

Eine Baujahr 07, also PY nach Guter alter Euro 2 Norm und der neusten Verkleidung. Und das als Spains Sondermodell.


----------



## T-Drive (17. Februar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Mein bevorzugtes Fahrgebiet wird der Schwarzwald sein. Die Schwarzwaldhochstraße ist von meiner Heimatstadt einen Steinwurf entfernt, also genug unübersichtliche Kurven



Ja übersichtlich ist die Hochstrasse, breit wie ein Fussballfeld und super Asphalt.

ABER : fast durchgehend 70km/h Beschränkung, viele Ausflügler in Blechdosen die spazieren schauen, also rumpennen und vor allem ein beliebtes Terrain der Rennleitung.

Abseits dieser Strecke kommt erst der Spaß auf, und das vom nördlichen Pforzheim bis runter nach Waldshut. Ob Nachtigall, der Kaltenbronner oder rote Lache bis zum Alb- oder Wiesental im Süden, unter der Woche ist auch der Schauinsland offen, Kilometer und Kurven ohne Ende.



> Die Bremskraft richtig zu dosieren und das Vorhandensein von ABS beeinträchtigen sich nicht gegenseitig. Das ist wieder mal totaler Quatsch. Wenn man so einen "Tipp" gibt, sollte man wenigstens mal paar Jahre gefahren sein.
> Es gibt einfach Situationen, in denen ABS dein Lebensretter sein kann, ganz unabhängig davon, ob man richtig gut fahren kann oder nicht.
> Es passiert etwas Überraschendes und der Untergrund bietet grad keinen perfekten Haft, du ziehst den Bremshebel zu stark und liegst direkt auf der Nase.
> Ein blockierendes Hinterrad habe ich bisher immer ohne größere Probleme abfangen können. Bei einem blockierten Vorderrad geht das nicht mehr.



@thunderofhate: dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Februar 2015)

Da in 10 Tagen wieder die Saison für mich losgeht, muss ich mich hier auch mal einklinken 

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr meinen Klasse-B Führerschein gemacht habe, hab ich letzten Sommer in knapp unter 3 Wochen auch noch den A2 gemacht. Hab mich danach auch gleich nach nem Motorrad umgesehen, was preislich im Rahmen war, sportlich aussieht und trotzdem bequem für größere ist.

Wenn ich vorstellen darf - meine Yamaha FZS 600 Fazer BJ 2003 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

Schick schick, aber bist damit letztes Jahr schon gefahren ?


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Februar 2015)

Jop, von Mitte Oktober bis Ende November - für den Zeitraum waren ganze 5€ KFZ-Steuer fällig.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

Das ist voll viel


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Februar 2015)

Schickes Mopped. 
Stand bei mir damals auch in der engeren Auswahl als erster Untersatz.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Februar 2015)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Da in 10 Tagen wieder die Saison für mich losgeht, muss ich mich hier auch mal einklinken
> 
> Nachdem ich letztes Jahr meinen Klasse-B Führerschein gemacht habe, hab ich letzten Sommer in knapp unter 3 Wochen auch noch den A2 gemacht. Hab mich danach auch gleich nach nem Motorrad umgesehen, was preislich im Rahmen war, sportlich aussieht und trotzdem bequem für größere ist.
> 
> ...



Sieht echt gut aus  Was hast du dafür hinlegen müssen?


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Februar 2015)

2350, daraufhin allerdings noch Ölwechsel 50€ + neuer Vorderreifen 90€ + Werkstattbesuch inkl. Tüv, hintere Bremse & Reifenwechsel ca. 220€. Was allerdings immer noch günstiger ist wie die Konkurrenz SV650S, ER-6F und die neuere FZ6^^


----------



## MfDoom (18. Februar 2015)

@Dustin91: Nimm dir zum Kauf jemanden mit der ein wenig Ahnung von Motorrädern hat bzw. selbst eins fährt ^^ 
Und fahre Probe und zwar nicht nur eins sondern ein paar, bevor du dich entscheidest.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Februar 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> @Dustin91: Nimm dir zum Kauf jemanden mit der ein wenig Ahnung von Motorrädern hat bzw. selbst eins fährt ^^
> Und fahre Probe und zwar nicht nur eins sondern ein paar, bevor du dich entscheidest.



Ja, ich habe ja so ein paar Kandidaten, welche ich Probe fahren werde.
Ich nehme einen meiner besten Freunde mit. Er ist der einzige aus meinem Freundeskreis der Motorrad fährt. Technisch hat er aber halt auch nicht das größte Wissen.


----------



## MfDoom (18. Februar 2015)

Vier Augen sehen mehr als Zwei. 
Halt auf die Verschleißteile achten: Reifenprofil, Kette sollte sich nicht hinten vom Kettenritzel abheben lassen,  der Kettenspanner nicht am Anschlag sein, dann ist die Kette fällig. Ölwechsel sollte jährlich gemacht sein.
Im besten Fall hat der Verkäufer Rechnungen und vor allem TÜV-Berichte, daran kannst du sehen ob die km ungefähr echt sind.
Am Lenkanschlag und Kratzspuren sieht man ob die Maschine schon mal einen Unfall hatte. Umfaller wären mir egal aber von einer Unfallmaschine sollte man die Finger lassen.
Wenn du Mängel findest hast du einen Ansatzpunkt zum Handeln, wie du an Pcfr3aks Post siehst kann da ein ganz schöner Rattenschwanz dranhängen bzw ist das sogar ziemlich wahrscheinlich weil viele ihre Maschinen nicht im gepflegtesten Zustand verkaufen. 
Wenn doch und du bekommst ein lückenloses Scheckheft ist das natürlich was anderes.
Wenn du ein komisches Gefühl bei der Sache oder dem Verkäufer hast würde ich auch nicht kaufen.
Ob Anbauteile eingetragen sind ist auch wichtig und kann einigen Ärger verursachen.

Das wären so ein paar Tips die mir gerade einfallen


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Februar 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Vier Augen sehen mehr als Zwei.
> 
> Das wären so ein paar Tips die mir gerade einfallen



Merci


----------



## moe (18. Februar 2015)

Schau dir auf jeden Fall auch die Bremsscheiben an, das sind mit die teuersten Verschleißteile am Mopped. Die müssen, soweit ich weiß, getauscht werden, wenn sie unter 2,8mm dick sind, bin mir da aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.
Ansonsten noch auf auffällige Schlag- und Klappergeräusche aus der Motorgegend achten. Geräusche machen Motorradmotoren zwar immer (Luftgekühlte etwas lauter, das ist normal), aber wenns unregelmäßig schlägt und/oder klingelt --> Finger weg.


----------



## Offset (18. Februar 2015)

Auf YouTube gibt es auch einige Videos dazu z.B von Louis. Da wird denke ich alles wichtige ausführlich behandelt.


----------



## TheLo0s (19. Februar 2015)

Sehr geil das es hier auch was für uns Mobbedfahrer gibt!

Aktuell hab ich nur eine Maschine: Das ist mein Baby, ne 2005er ZX10r... Wenn man bei der am Kabel zieht, reißt die einem ein grinsen ins Gesicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor meinem Studium hatte ich ein bisschen mehr angesammelt, aber hab alle verkauft bis auf die ZX10r!
Von hinten nach vorne: Kawasaki Z1000, Honda CBR 600 F - Stuntbike Umbau, Husaberg FE570 (wenn mans sich mal dreckig geben wollte) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (19. Februar 2015)

Sehr schöne Sammlung 
Mein Vater fährt die 10er aus 2006 und die ist echt schon schnell


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Februar 2015)

Habe es im Kauf Thread schon gesposted, aber hier passt es ja auch rein. Passend zum Start in die Saison 2015 habe ich mir mal neue Handschuhe und eine neue Kombi gegönnt. Beides in schönem Schwarz. 

Handschue: BÃ¼se Donington Handschuh - FC-Moto.de

Kombi: IXS Conquest 2-Teiler Lederkombi - FC-Moto.de


----------



## moe (22. Februar 2015)

Hast die auf gut Glück bestellt, oder vorher anprobiert?
Sag mal Bescheid, wie die so ist, wenn du sie eingefahren hast. Will mir dieses Jahr auch eine kaufen, wenn mein Geldbeutel das hergibt.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Februar 2015)

Ich bin direkt nach Aachen in den Laden gefahren und habe die vorher anprobiert. War zwar 'ne gute Strecke, aber im Netz wollte ich die nicht bestellen bzw. bestelle Klamotten allgemein nicht gerne im Netz. Sobald es hier mal aufhört zu regnen und die Temperaturen nicht um den Nullpunkt geistern werde ich mich mit der dann mal aufs Bike schwingen und berichten. [emoji4]


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir letzten Sommer diese Kombi geholt:

https://www.motorradbekleidung.de/a...rkombi/1337/alpinestars-lederkombi-motegi-2pc

Sehr geiles Teil, kann ich vollstens empfehlen!


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch eine Lederkombi:
Arlen Ness Bow Zweiteilige Sportkombi Herren & Damen - Motorrad-Ecke

Bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit. Wenn es allerdings richtig warm wird, ziehe ich sie nur an, falls man zügiger unterwegs ist. 
Leider wird sie um die Schultern und den Brustkorb immer enger... Training sei Dank.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2015)

Gerade eben die Stiefel hier bestellt, bin mal gespannt ob die taugen^^
O´Neal Rider Stiefel - FC-Moto.de


----------



## Star_KillA (22. Februar 2015)

Sehen auf jeden Fall gut aus


----------



## moe (22. Februar 2015)

Wenn der Laden nicht so weit weg wäre...
Bei mir zu Hause gibts nur die großen drei. So gute Angebote wie be FC-Moto gibts da nicht. 

Weiß einer hier nen Moppedladen mit großer Auswahl und guten Preisen in Dresden und Umgebung?


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Februar 2015)

Louis, Polo und Hein Gericke?
Finde, bei Louis gibt es immer gute Angebote, ob Prozente oder andere Aktionen für Mitglieder. Der Laden in Essen ist auch relativ groß und die Verkäufer meist kompetent und immer nett.

Kommt jemand zur Motorrad in Dortmund übernächste woche? Die einzige Messe, die ich jedes Jahr besuchen muss. Ob der Harley-Stand wieder wie sonst auch der größte Publikumsmagnet sein wird?


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Februar 2015)

Nach Stiefeln könnte ich auch mal gucken. Meine sind schon älter. Sind zwar so noch tip top aber man sieht halt doch, dass die nicht mehr ganz taufrisch sind. Wegschmeißen will ich die aber auch nicht, das sind Daytona Stiefel und die waren schon schweineteuer damals.

Edit: Gerade mal geguckt. FC-Moto will für solche Stiefel 437€. Ich denke ich pflege meine dann noch weiterhin.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2015)

Würde auch gerne mal direkt bei fc moto im geschäft gucken, die haben wenigstens  ein gutes Angebot an Offroadbekleidung, was louis und polo ja quasi gar nicht haben.
Hin und zurück würde ich da wohl auch auf 350km kommen...

In Dortmund bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Februar 2015)

Bei mir sind es hin und zurück knappe 300km. Bei den Angeboten lohnt sich das aber echt, der Laden war auch rappelvoll. Leider haben die nur 4 Umkleidekabinen. Zumindest habe ich keine anderen gefunden.


----------



## moe (24. Februar 2015)

Das geht ja noch. Bei mir sinds hin und zurück 1200km. 
Ich werd wohl bei Gelegenheit in den Semesterferien mal in Stuttgart bei der Tante und Polo vorbeischauen, mal sehen, was die da so haben.
Gebraucht kaufen ist halt auch keine Option.


----------



## STSLeon (24. Februar 2015)

Wenn du eh nach Stuttgart gehst, dann kannst du auch in den Dainese Flagship Store und in den von Alpinstars, Held usw. Wenn du es wirklich darauf anlegst, ist sogar Schwabenleder nicht weit weg. Da kannst du dich richtig austoben. Stuttgart ist sehr gut ausgestattet und das meiste ist bequem mit der S-Bahn zu erreichen.


----------



## MadMax127 (24. Februar 2015)

So dann sag ich auch mal Hallo. 

Hab seit knapp zwei Jahren meinen Schein, fahre eine SV 650 Knubbel mit VVK. 

Und hab gleich mal ne Frage an euch. Was ist von den Mechanix Handschuhen zu halten. Suche paar leichte Handschuhe für die kurze fahrt ans cafe oder in die Arbeit.

Grüße


----------



## moe (24. Februar 2015)

Danke Leon, wusste gar nicht, dass es da so viele Ausstatter gibt.


----------



## apostoli (24. Februar 2015)

Tachscheeeeeeeeeen. Ich platze mal eben rein... 
Ich habe im Oktober 2013 meine z750 verkauft und wollte jetzt mal bei mobile stöbern. Was sehe ich da..?!! Meine z750 ! Die Anzeige entspricht genau der die ich damals eingestellt habe. Also der 100% ige Wortlaut und es sind sogar meine Fotos die bei mobile zu sehen sind. Direkt vor meiner Haustür. Ist das erlaubt ?? Kann der jetzige Besitzer meine Anzeige kopieren samt meinen Fotos und das Moped erneut inserieren ? 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## DOcean (24. Februar 2015)

wenn du es nichts anders (damals in deiner Anzeige) geschrieben hast, hast du auf Text und Bild ein Urheberrecht...

Ob man sich das wirklich antun will...


----------



## apostoli (24. Februar 2015)

Bock habe ich keinen drauf. Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem. Nein ich habe nicht reingeschrieben das den Text und die Bilder jeder benutzen darf.


----------



## the.hai (24. Februar 2015)

apostoli schrieb:


> Tachscheeeeeeeeeen. Ich platze mal eben rein...
> Ich habe im Oktober 2013 meine z750 verkauft und wollte jetzt mal bei mobile stöbern. Was sehe ich da..?!! Meine z750 ! Die Anzeige entspricht genau der die ich damals eingestellt habe. Also der 100% ige Wortlaut und es sind sogar meine Fotos die bei mobile zu sehen sind. Direkt vor meiner Haustür. Ist das erlaubt ?? Kann der jetzige Besitzer meine Anzeige kopieren samt meinen Fotos und das Moped erneut inserieren ?
> 
> Danke schon mal.



das is ja auch mal ne feine art und weise^^

lass gut sein apo und kauf dir lieber endlich wieder ein bike 



apostoli schrieb:


> Bock habe ich keinen drauf. Ärgerlich ist es  trotzdem. Nein ich habe nicht reingeschrieben das den Text und die  Bilder jeder benutzen darf.



schreibe den verkäufer an und sag ihm, er soll es unterlassen, das gleiche dann noch mit mobile.


----------



## apostoli (24. Februar 2015)

Ja hast recht mein lieber. Ist vergeudete Energie


----------



## pcfr3ak (24. Februar 2015)

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/staudurchfahrung-fuer-motorraeder

Unterschreiben!


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Februar 2015)

Wäre mal an der Zeit.
Natürlich ist es Schwachsinn, wenn einer mit 60km/h und mehr zwischen stehenden Autos durchheizt. Aber gerade bei gemäßigtem Tempo gibt es keine Argumente gegen dieses Durchfahren. Leider denken sich viele Autofahrer dann einfach "Wieso darf der durchfahren, wenn ich warten muss?! Das geht nicht." Typische Arschlochmentalität.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Februar 2015)

Jep, wurde da auch schon oft genug angehubt oder hab 'nen Finger gekriegt. Aber wir machen es doch so oder so, ob die Petition was bringt oder nicht. 
Genau wie filtering.


----------



## moe (25. Februar 2015)

Da kommt das typische Bild unserer neuzeitlichen Gesellschaft gut zum Vorschein. "Wieso soll der was haben, was ich nicht haben kann?", anstatt anderen einfach mal was zu gönnen, oder sich, besser noch, einfach nicht drüber aufzuregen. Aber nein, da machen diese Dummbeutel die Spuren zu, oder, noch schlimmer, die Türen auf.  Vor allem letzteres ist auf gar keinen Fall zu entschuldigen.

Ich hab generell nichts gegen Autofahrer (bin ja selber einer, wenn auch während dem Studium nicht mehr oft), aber ich kann nicht leugnen, dass meine Erfahrung mir bisher gezeigt hat, dass Motorradfahrer (lange nicht alle, aber die meisten) einfach die besseren Verkehrsteilnehmer sind.


----------



## mülla1 (25. Februar 2015)

Hab mein Mopped leider auch die Tage verkauft.. Durch den Umzug in die Innenstadt Dortmunds hatte ich einfach keinen Platz mehr für die Maschine weshalb sie bei meinen Eltern in Paderborn stand. 
Das lohnte sich dann aber nicht... Bin wenn dann nur am Wochenende da und dann hat man irgendwie immer was anderes zu tun gehabt.. Ist echt schade und ich bin auch ein bisschen traurig.. Aber vielleicht hole ich mir dann einfach was kleineres was nicht so viele kosten verursacht


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Februar 2015)

Bei mir kam gerade das nächste Päkchen an. 
Bild: img_8454w3oat.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_8455z6jk4.jpg - abload.de

 Demnächst noch der Bugspoiler und 'ne andere Tröte, dann bin ich erstmal zufrieden. Blinker habe ich mir die hier noch bestellt, sollten auch bis Freitag da sein: TecBike Motorrad Zubehör | Motorrad Blinker Miniblinker Arrow Glas klar gelbe Halogenbirne | Kennzeichenhalter - Blinkerspiegel - LeoVince - FAR - DPM - Evotech - Akrapovic - Valtermoto

Leider würden LED-Blinker ein erlischen der Garantie mitbringen, weswegen ich dann noch 1 1/2 Jahre mit denen herumfahren werde. Hauptsache nicht die fetten originalen Bullaugen. Wenn demnächst die ganzen Teile verbaut sind, stell ich nochmal Bilder rein. Hoffentlich wirkt das dann auch alles so, wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## moe (25. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub, du hast dir die falsche Wohnung ausgesucht, mülla. 

Schöne Spiegel, finde die Form echt gut. Hab ich auch in billig von Polo an der Bandit dran. Sieht bei modernen Maschinen mMn wesentlich besser aus als rund/rechteckig.
Aber warum geht die Garantie flöten, wenn du LED Blinker anschraubst? Gibt doch auch welche mit eingebautem Widerstand.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß. Ich habe extra mit meinem Händler gesprochen und er meinte, dass es egal ist ob die Blinker eingebaute Wiederstände haben oder nicht. Ist an der Elektronik in der Garantiezeit was dran und es sind LED-Blinker verbaut, zeigt dir Suzuki den Stinkefinger. Will es nicht drauf ankommen lassen und 1 1/2 Jahre gehen ja auch flott rum.


----------



## TheLo0s (25. Februar 2015)

Sowas hab ich auch noch net gehört 

Aber dann würde ich an deiner Stelle auch erstmal die Halogen nehmen, die haben auch den Vorteil dass die Leute hinter dir das besser erkennen... Das ist bei den günstigen LED Blinker leider teilweiße echt bescheiden...
Bei uns war mal einer mit nem LED Rücklicht (inkl. Bremsleuchte) dabei, da gabs fast nen Unfall weil man das Bremslicht so schlecht erkennen konnte... Ist aber natürlich nochmal was anderes als bei Blinkern


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Februar 2015)

Finds jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch. Klar, hätte lieber die LED's gehabt. Aber drauf ankommen lassen will ich es auch nicht unbedingt. Mein weiß nie wie blöd es kommt. Fliegen die Halogenblinker halt etwas später wieder raus, wenn ich eh nix mehr zu verlieren habe.


----------



## the.hai (26. Februar 2015)

also das höre ich das erste mal und ich würde dann auch gerne den beweis haben wollen, dass der defekt an den blinker liegt^^ grad mit widerständen kann ich die gleiche leistung via LED Blinker vernichten, so dass es physikalisch keinerlei unterschied macht, ob da 15w glühbirne, led+widerstand oder sonstiges dranhängt.

eher durch nicht fachgerechte verkabelungen kann ein defekt auftreten, da sehe ich den Garantie-Stinkefinger auch ein. ich hab seit beginn an led blinker und rücklicht an meiner mt 09^^


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Februar 2015)

Jep, ist schon komisch irgendwo. Aber auf unnötigen, möglichen Stress habe ich dann auch keinen Nerv. Werde es ja trotzdem noch machen.

Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Ixil Hyperlow? Überlege mir den zu kaufen aber auf Videos kommt das ja alles immer verfälscht rüber.


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Februar 2015)

Moin Jungs , hat jemand Ideen wie man ne ZX-6r moden kann ? 
Wir wollen ihr jetzt nen grünes federbein und felgenringe schenken, vielleicht noch Stahlflex. 
Sonst ist alles original.
Hat jemand Ideen ?


----------



## T-Drive (27. Februar 2015)

Schwarze Scheibe, Eloxierter Alu BreFlü-Behälter und Gabelkappen in gleicher Farbe, sieht gut aus. Vlt noch Lenkerendstücke.


----------



## Murdoch (27. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Moin Jungs , hat jemand Ideen wie man ne ZX-6r moden kann ?
> Wir wollen ihr jetzt nen grünes federbein und felgenringe schenken, vielleicht noch Stahlflex.
> Sonst ist alles original.
> Hat jemand Ideen ?


Das musst du doch selbst wissen was dir gefällt?[emoji6]


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Februar 2015)

Ich steh ja auf xenon oder LED


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Februar 2015)

Gabelkappen sind was ? Danke für die Tipps


----------



## T-Drive (27. Februar 2015)

Die oberen Gewindestopfen die aus der Gabelbrücke ragen. Da gibt es auch so Aufsatzrädchen um die Vorspannung ohne Werkzeug schnell zu verstellen.


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Februar 2015)

Ach die , dachte da gerade an was anderes. Ja hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. 
Wisst ihr wie man das ganze austauscht ? 
Ich stell mir dann auch die Frage wie man das einstellt, weil ja keine Original "Markierungen" mehr vorhanden sind ( Bsp. 3 Umdrehungen nach rechts harte Feder)


----------



## T-Drive (27. Februar 2015)

Moped aufbocken, dass die Gabel entlastet ist. Die Holme etwas nach oben schieben damit beim schrauben die Brücke nicht verkratzt. Also Klemmen an den Brücken lösen, und mit richtigem Drehmoment später wieder festziehen.
Die Grundeinstellung der Vorspannung müsste in der BA stehen. Rechts rum ->+ ist härter.
1/3 des Federweges muss negativ sein wenn du draufsitzt. Kabelbinder um das Standrohr dann lässt sich das prima einrichten. Falls in der BA nichts steht.


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Februar 2015)

Danke , ich schau mich mal nach welchen um.


----------



## Iconoclast (2. März 2015)

Operation erfolgreich. Die fetten Bullaugen vorne sind schonmal weg. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pcfr3ak (2. März 2015)

Oh man ey, kaum darf ich wieder fahren schiffts nur noch 

Da ich mein Motorrad grad wieder aus dem, ähem, "Winterschlaf" erwecke.. sollte der Reifendruck so sein wie im Motorradhandbuch oder vom Reifenhersteller vorgegeben? Ich würde jetzt mal auf den Reifenhersteller tippen.. ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. März 2015)

Wie Reifenhersteller, die geben doch normal nur einen Maximaldruck vor, der Druck muss ja zum Fahrzeuggewicht passen?


----------



## pcfr3ak (2. März 2015)

Naja, ist etwas verwirrend..

Reifenhersteller:
2,5 vorne
2,9 hinten
** Für Soloeinsatz Landstraße bzw. Autobahn bis maximal 240 km/h empfiehlt Michelin einen Luftdruck von 2,3 bar vorne und 2,5 bar hinten. Bei Zweipersonenbetrieb bzw. Autobahnfahrten über 240 km/h ist der Luftdruck entsprechend der Betriebsanleitung des Fahrzeuges / des Luftdruckaufklebers am Fahrzeug einzustellen. Alle Luftdrücke am kalten Reifen gemessen. 
*
Handbuch:
Bis 90kg: 
Vorne 2,25
Hinten 2,5

90kg - max:
Vorne 2,25
Hinten 2,9

Allerdings ist im Handbuch nur von Bridgestone und Dunlop Reifen die Rede, meine Michelin gabs da ja noch gar nicht..


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2015)

Ich gehe auch immer nach Reifenhersteller. 2.5 vorne und 2.9 hinten

Die kleinen.Blinker hab ich erst gar nicht gesehen, mir waren nur die großen aufgefallen 
Wollte heute eig auch ne runde fahren, und dann fing es an zu schneien


----------



## moe (2. März 2015)

Der Reifendruck sollte so sein, dass du angenehm damit fahren kannst. 
Wenn ich keine Erfahrungswerte aus der letzten Saison zur Hand hab, richte ich mich bei neuen Reifen immer erst mal nach den Reifenherstellerangaben. Beim Fahren merk ich dann ja, ob zu wenig Luft drin ist, und die Maschine richtig in die Kurven gedrückt werden muss, dir richtige Menge, oder zu viel Luft drin ist, und das Ding hüpft wie n Gummiball.


----------



## hendrosch (2. März 2015)

Ich fahre recht gut etwas über dem angegebenen Solo Druck (von Aprilia) sprich 1,9-2 vorne und 2-2,1 hinten.

Der Druck ist auch nur so niedrig weil breite Reifen auf recht wenig Gewicht treffen und mitfahren will eh niemand. (Und wird auch nicht mitgenommen , einmal und nie wieder, zumindest diese Person nicht mehr )


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2015)

Erzähl uns bitte was passiert ist


----------



## Star_KillA (2. März 2015)

Bin auch gespannt.


----------



## hendrosch (2. März 2015)

Ne nix groß fuhr sich nur bescheiden beim Gasgeben zieht von hinten jemand total nach hinten und in Kurven schwankt es weil hinten nicht still gehalten wird. Mich stört einfach das ich nicht ordentlich reagieren kann denn ich weiss ja nicht es als nächstes passiert. 

Bin da halt einfach auf den Weg durch die Kälte regelrecht geschlichen ^^

War aber wohl auch nicht grade die talentiertesten Mitfahrer(in)


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2015)

Ja das Problem kenne ich, da wird das Vorderrad ziemlich leicht und das Fahrverhalten ist einfach nur.........bescheiden. An Ampeln muss man ständig die Balance halten weil man sonst da liegt.


----------



## hendrosch (3. März 2015)

Ja so in etwa dazu kommt noch das 15PS schon für eine Person nicht die Welt sind. 
Da ist man dann einfach froh wenn man endlich alleine wieder alleine fährt.


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja das Problem kenne ich, da wird das Vorderrad ziemlich leicht und das Fahrverhalten ist einfach nur.........bescheiden. An Ampeln muss man ständig die Balance halten weil man sonst da liegt.





hendrosch schrieb:


> Ja so in etwa dazu kommt noch das 15PS schon für eine Person nicht die Welt sind.
> Da ist man dann einfach froh wenn man endlich alleine wieder alleine fährt.



Kauft euch richtige Moppeds da passiert sowas nicht 

Wenn bei mir meine Freundin hinten drauf sitzt ändert sich kaum was  (bei 50kg Freundin und Mopped 250kg und ich 90kg auch kein Wunder)


----------



## Murdoch (3. März 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Kauft euch richtige Moppeds da passiert sowas nicht
> 
> Wenn bei mir meine Freundin hinten drauf sitzt ändert sich kaum was  (bei 50kg Freundin und Mopped 250kg und ich 90kg auch kein Wunder)


Meinst du das wirklich ernst?


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2015)

Hast du den  nicht gesehen? Hätte wohl doch ein [IRONIE_SCHERZ] davor machen sollen 

Und der zweite Satz stimmt wirklich, meine Maschine verhält sich eh sehr gutmütig das ändert sich auch nicht dramatisch wenn da noch Mal 50kg dazukommen..


----------



## Icedaft (3. März 2015)

Du mußt dabei aber auch mal das Leistungsgewicht deiner CBF1000 im Vergleich zu einer Zwiebacksäge mit 15PS betrachten - mit vollen Hosen ist gut stinken...


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2015)

Ne kleine enduro mit 110 kg mir 70kg und meinem.bruder 90kg hinten drauf ist echt mies, das war bisher die schlechteste kombi

Wobei sich die massen auch schon wieder geändert haben


----------



## Icedaft (3. März 2015)

Wie? Du jetzt 110 und das Bike auf 70kg "gestrippt"?...


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2015)

Nein. Genau anders herum


----------



## pcfr3ak (3. März 2015)

Hm, grad wieder die Batterie in meine FZS 600 eingebaut, startet zwar, aber der Drehzahlmesser spackt rum (springt von 0 auf 3000 und wieder zurück, auch wenn sie aus ist, wenn sie an ist geht er manchmal) und über 3-4000rpm nimmt sie kein gas mehr an 
jemand nen plan, woran das liegt?


----------



## Icedaft (3. März 2015)

Ist der DZM schon elektronisch angebunden oder noch über eine Welle?


----------



## pcfr3ak (3. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung  scheint aber eine Art Fehlercode gewesen zu sein:

Fehlercode FZS 600 Drehzahlmesser - Die Raptoren
https://archive.org/stream/printerm...vicemanual1998#page/n351/mode/2up/search/code

Jedenfalls bin ich heute jetzt 65km gefahren, und das Problem hat sich in Luft aufgelöst. Musste alles anscheinend einfach nur warm gefahren werden nach der Winterpause ^^


----------



## Iconoclast (5. März 2015)

Na was sehen meine lieben Augen denn da für Sonntag?[emoji33]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendrosch (5. März 2015)

Also bei uns sind die Straßen noch weiß... aber das ist Salz, 
nein Danke gutes Wetter wird es wohl hoffentlich genug geben.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. März 2015)

Hier nicht mehr. War letztes Wochenende auch schon kurz unterwegs. Freu mich schon auf das schöne Wetter. [emoji4]


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2015)

Ich bin heute schon ne 270km gefahren. Mal gucken ob ich morgen noch mal ne kleine Runde drehe. Wahrscheinlich kann ich eh nicht die Finger vom Bock lassen


----------



## Iconoclast (7. März 2015)

Sooo, die Umbauarbeiten für den Saisonstart sind fertig. Im laufe der Saison kommt dann noch der Bugspoiler und 'ne andere Tröte. Jedenfalls passt die Optik jetzt auch von hinten mit der Halterung und den kleinen Blinkern und nicht den Glubschaugen. [emoji4]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (12. März 2015)

Meine GasGas ist auch kurz vor der Fertigstellung.  Widerstände für die Blinker müssen noch ankommen und eingebaut werden, sowie der Tachosensor.

Hab mir gestern nen Blech zugeschnitten mit Blink und Fernlichtanzeige sowie Zündschlossbefestigung.
Sind aber ein paar Löcher zu viel drin weil es ein.Stück Altmetall war.
Auf die große Freifläche kommt dann der Digitaltacho.

Bin mal gespannt wie das so in das überfüllte Cockpit passt mit dem Kabel Wirrwarr


----------



## Star_KillA (13. März 2015)

Gasgas klingt immernoch wie irgendeine Nazi Erfindung


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2015)

Stell dir vor die hat sogar nen Vergaser


----------



## Star_KillA (13. März 2015)

Es wird immer schlimmer ...


----------



## MfDoom (13. März 2015)

Und kommt aus Österreich


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. März 2015)

Haben die noch nicht auf Einspritzung umgestellt?
Ist doch mittlerweile fast Standard?


----------



## pcfr3ak (14. März 2015)

SpritzSpritz


----------



## >ExX< (14. März 2015)

GasGas müsste eigentlich aus Spanien kommen oder?

Ne, also 2 Takter sind ja immer mit Vergaser ausgestattet, und die 4 Takter sind laut den Bildern auch noch mit Vergaser


----------



## MfDoom (14. März 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> GasGas müsste eigentlich aus Spanien kommen oder?
> 
> Ne, also 2 Takter sind ja immer mit Vergaser ausgestattet, und die 4 Takter sind laut den Bildern auch noch mit Vergaser



Stimmt


----------



## Darius88 (14. März 2015)

passt zwar nicht ganz in die "Storyline" aber was gönnt ihr euch für gummis?

hab schon nen paar versucht und war auch keiner miserabel aber "meiner" war nocht nicht dabei

vorzugsweiße für ne R6 rj11, also eher "sportliches" fahren


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. März 2015)

Btw, heute ist einer bei 2-3 Grad rumgefahren:brr:


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2015)

Darius88 schrieb:


> passt zwar nicht ganz in die "Storyline" aber was gönnt ihr euch für gummis?
> 
> hab schon nen paar versucht und war auch keiner miserabel aber "meiner" war nocht nicht dabei
> 
> vorzugsweiße für ne R6 rj11, also eher "sportliches" fahren



Auf meiner MT09 fahre ich derzeit Metzeler M7RR, nettes teil


----------



## thunderofhate (14. März 2015)

Fahre Conti RaceAttack Comp.
Continental Motorradreifen*-*ContiRaceAttack Comp.

Sollte sportlichen Ansprüchen genügen. Extremer Grip, fahren immer die gewünschte Linie. Müssen allerdings warm gefahren werden und machen keine 5.000km mit. Ausflüge bei Nässe sollten man vermeiden.

Edit: Wenn ich ehrlich bin, sind mit denen selbst 3.000km nicht immer drin. Aber ich liebe sie einfach, auch wenn es günstigere auch täten.


----------



## hendrosch (14. März 2015)

Der S20 (/evo, den hab ich hier nur unmontiert liegen mal gucken wie der ist) ist auch ein super Gummi, auch bzw. vorallem auf Nässe ansonsten glaub ich etwas schlechter als der Conti, hält aber auch nur ähnlich lang.


----------



## STSLeon (15. März 2015)

Bin letztes Jahr S20 gefahren, dann den M7 RR und jetzt kommt wieder der S20 Evo drauf. Halte den für das beste Paket auch wenn er nicht lange hält. Beim S20 waren es 2500km


----------



## moe (15. März 2015)

Bin mit den Michelin Pilot Road 2 CT auf meiner 6er Bandit ganz zufrieden. Sehr gute Haftung bei trockener und gute bei nasser Straße, kippeln nicht, müssen nicht groß warm gefahren werden und halten um die 5000km. 
Für sportlicheres Fahren gibts noch die Pilot Sport.


----------



## Darius88 (16. März 2015)

danke für die Ratschläge


----------



## >ExX< (16. März 2015)

Die Michelin Pilot Road 2 CT hatte ich auch auf meiner CBF 600, sind richtig gut. Bei Nässe waren die bis letztes Jahr sogar Platz 1 bis sie von irgendwelchen Metzeler abgelöst wurden.
Richtig gut und dabei nicht zu teuer


----------



## the.hai (17. März 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Die Michelin Pilot Road 2 CT hatte ich auch auf meiner CBF 600, sind richtig gut. Bei Nässe waren die bis letztes Jahr sogar Platz 1 bis sie von irgendwelchen Metzeler abgelöst wurden.
> Richtig gut und dabei nicht zu teuer



Metzeler Z8 sollten es gewesen sein  einer der besten Tourer reifen


----------



## thunderofhate (17. März 2015)

Wollte heute die erste Runde dieses Jahr fahren und dann: dödööö... Akku leer.  Jetzt klappts erst morgen.


----------



## Icedaft (17. März 2015)

Keinen Kickstarter? Anschieben?


----------



## thunderofhate (17. März 2015)

Ne, wenns n Kickstarter wäre, wüsste ich das. Die Instrumente sprangen nicht einmal an. Aber wenn ich später nach Hause komme, dürfte es bereits reichen. Dann fahre ich 100-150km und alles is wieder im grünen Bereich.


----------



## moe (17. März 2015)

Die PR2 CT gibts aber leider nicht mehr. Weiß einer was zum Nachfolger PR3? Wie sind Fahreigenschaften und Laufleistung bei dem?
Ich bin mit dem 2er sehr zufrieden und will ungerne wechseln, werd aber wohl nicht drum rum kommen, mir dieses Jahr wieder die Reifenfrage zu stellen. 
Auf Experimente hab ich keine Lust und ne Laufleistung >= dem 2er erwarte ich schon.


----------



## >ExX< (17. März 2015)

Gestern wollte ich ja mit der GasGas ja zum Tüv, auf halbem Weg hat dann der Tacho schlapp gemacht, und die Bremse war enorm heiß geworden, ohne dass ich sie großartig benutzt hatte.
Habe dann gestern beim Bremssattel losschrauben auch noch ne Schraube abgerissen was die Situation und meine Nerven auch nicht besser machte.
Natürlich repariert und viel Zeit vergeudet. Abends ne Probefahrt gemacht, alles soweit gut.

Dann heute der zweite Versuch. Nach ca. 500m hat der Tacho wieder ausgesetzt und die Bremse so heiß dass es schon angefangen hat zu dampfen.
Denke mal dass die Dichtungen von den Bremszylindern gewechselt werden müssen, werde die auch gleich bestellen.

Dachte mir so: 17 Uhr, kleine Runde mit der KTM kann ja nicht schaden. Kurz angeworfen den Bock.  Dachte mir so, guckste mal nach dem Öl. Im Schauglas nichts gefunden. Karre nen bisschen gekippt......immer noch nichts.
Mhhhhh, schon ziemlich komisch. Dann mal das Öl abgelassen und gesehen dass das geschätzt so 300 ml sein könnten, werden das morgen mal messen.
War dann neugierig und hab mal in der Bedienungsanleitung geschaut, und gelesen dass 1,7 Liter drin sein sollten!!!
Wie kann da so viel fehlen? Hat der Händler im Juli zu wenig drauf getan? Frisst die Karre so viel Öl?  Denn bei meinem Unfall ist kein Öl ausgelaufen.
Ich hoffe der Motor hat nichts abbekommen.....

2 Wochen zuvor hat meine KMX nämlich nen üblen Kolbenfresser erlitten, und das Kurbelwellenlager war schon länger fritte. Ich glaube Fahrzeuge mögen mich nicht...


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. März 2015)

Was ich so höre saufen SMCs nicht schlecht Öl, bei manchen viel bei manchen fast nix, kommt wohl drauf an wie sie eingefahren wurden.


----------



## >ExX< (17. März 2015)

Auf ca. 3 bis 4k Kilometer über nen Liter Öl find ich schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. März 2015)

Bei anderen braucht die so 0,6 bis 1 Liter auf 1000 km.
Ist bei der wohl normal
690 Enduro: Ölverbrauch - Seite 2 - 690 LC4 Technik - www.ktmforum.eu


----------



## >ExX< (17. März 2015)

Oha, das ist aber wirklich extrem.
So viel verbrauchen schlechte Automotoren mit doppelt so viel Hubraum...


----------



## hendrosch (17. März 2015)

So viel braucht meine 2T 
Das ist natürlich blöd das alles so zusammenkommt, aber ich kann grad auch nicht richtig fahren bin immer noch am abstimmen.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. März 2015)

Im KTM Forum geht der Tipp rum, dass man bei den 690igern das Öl immer nur bis Mitte Schauglas einfüllen soll.
Alles was darüber eingefüllt wird, wird wohl schnell verblasen.
So kommen möglicherweiße die hohen Verbäuche zustande.

Du hast echt 3000 km nicht auf dein Schauglas geschaut?
Das sollte man vor oder nach jeder Fahrt machen.
Vorallem bei einem Einzylinder. Von KTM 

Ich hab grad in meiner TankbuchExcel nachgeschaut, 600 ml nachgefüllt bei 3750 km gefahren. Bei Einhaltung des Forentipps.


----------



## >ExX< (18. März 2015)

Ich war das so von meiner Honda gewohnt, da brauchte ich auf 10000km quasi gar nicht nachfüllen

Aber jetzt weis ich es besser, werde auf jeden fall regelmäßig nachschauen.
Bin heute die erste Runde seit fast nem halben Jahr gefahren und es war einfach nur geil


----------



## Star_KillA (18. März 2015)

Es ist so herrlich hier mitzulesen. 
Muss immernoch über die Gasspritzgas österreich Story lachen 

Zu den Reifen nochmal, kann da PIPOs empfehlen, egal welche.
Oder waren die Pilot Sport die selben ? (Davon wurde hier schon gesprochen).

Hab bei meiner Kawa dieses Jahr noch gar nichts gemacht , schlechtes Herrchen bin ich. Batterie , voll, Zack los und Gas.

Sollte mal nach Öl gucken.
Ach aber die Reifen sind gut ! 
In meinem ersten 125er Jahr hatte meine Cbr 0.7 bar anstatt 1,8.
Bin trotzdem gefahren bis mein Kumpel meinte ich soll mal nachgucken ...


----------



## PrincePaul (18. März 2015)

Also ich hab in der letzten Saison genau 1l Öl nachgefüllt und bin 5000km damit gefahren
KTM Duke 690 mit jetzt knappen 6000km aufm Tacho.

Wobei der Ölverbrauch in den ersten km noch höher sein kann Stichwort Einfahren.

Zu PiPo kann ich auch nur  bisher sehr zu frieden, bis auf jede Saison 1x hinterer Reifen wechseln xD
(Trotz gedrosseltem Motor)


----------



## STSLeon (19. März 2015)

Bei Honda ist es wirklich klasse. Einmal im Jahr Ölwechsel und dann auffüllen und dann lange Ruhe haben. Verbrauchen eigentlich nichts


----------



## PrincePaul (19. März 2015)

Ja das auf jedenfall lässig!

Ich mache quasi schon während der Saison nen halben Ölwechsel, da die Duke 690 nur 1,7 l Öl im kompletten System hat und wenn ich dann pro Saison 1 l auffülle xD


----------



## moe (19. März 2015)

Hab auch noch nix gemacht an meinen beiden. Die XT schläft noch und in die Bandit hab ich nicht mal nen halben Liter Öl nachgefüllt und bin schon 500km gefahren. Ich sollte wohl demnächst mal nen Ölwechsel machen, hab aber nach m Arbeiten keine Lust auf schrauben. Da fahr ich lieber. 
Andererseits seh ich das mit dem Öl nicht so eng. Hab dank dem Wetter letztes Jahr nur 5000km gerissen und n Einzylinder ists auch nicht.

Was dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch kommt, ist n anderes Federbein.
@mülla: Hattest du in deiner Bandit das Serienbein drin? Hab vor, mir eins von ner 12er einzubauen. Ist die einfachste und billigste Lösung.


----------



## Star_KillA (19. März 2015)

Jungs ich Krieg die Krise !
Hab auf der letzten Seite noch gesagt das meine Kawa nicht meckert und keine Probleme macht.
Will also heute nach der Arbeit ein bisschen los , springt wegen Batterie nicht an. 
Bin fast ausgerastet ....


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. März 2015)

Was ist da schlimm? Häng sie halt bisschen dran^^


----------



## >ExX< (19. März 2015)

Kannst doch anrollen lassen?


----------



## Star_KillA (20. März 2015)

Ich wollte einfach los und hatte keine Zeit; dann steh ich da 10 min vor meinem Termin auf dem Hof und der Mist springt nicht an. Also ab ins Auto


----------



## roulie90 (20. März 2015)

Hatte vor ein paar Tagen auch Startschwierigkeiten, bis ich dann nach erneutem aufladen feststellen musste, dass die Batterie wohl das zeitliche gesegnet hat.

Wusste bis dato allerdings noch nicht, dass man für Gelbatterien ein spezielles Ladegerät, bzw. Ladevorgang braucht-.- dumm von mir...

Bin jetzt auf eine AGM umgestiegen. Die lädt man doch ganz normal auf, richtig? xD


----------



## MfDoom (20. März 2015)

Man muss wohl ein paar Batterien über den Jordan schicken bis man rafft wie man mit denen umgehen muss


----------



## Exception (20. März 2015)

roulie90 schrieb:


> Hatte vor ein paar Tagen auch Startschwierigkeiten, bis ich dann nach erneutem aufladen feststellen musste, dass die Batterie wohl das zeitliche gesegnet hat.
> 
> Wusste bis dato allerdings noch nicht, dass man für Gelbatterien ein spezielles Ladegerät, bzw. Ladevorgang braucht-.- dumm von mir...
> 
> Bin jetzt auf eine AGM umgestiegen. Die lädt man doch ganz normal auf, richtig? xD


Nein,  für  AGM  sollte man ein Ladegerät  haben,  was mit 14.8  Volt lädt,  sonst werden die nicht richtig voll  und leiden darunter. Autos mit AGM ab Werk haben dafür eine andere Ladekennlinie,  da normale Batterien ab 14.6 Volt zu gasen  beginnen.
Ladegeräte  gibt's von Ctek,  aber auch die Prozessorladegeräte  vom Discounter haben eine "Winterkennlinie" welche für  AGM  geeignet  ist. Hab selber so eins fürs  Auto mit AGM Batterien und funktioniert einwandfrei. Zudem schalten die nach Volladung gleich in den Erhaltungslademodus,  dadurch kann man die im Winter dauerhaft an der Batterie lassen.


----------



## roulie90 (20. März 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Nein,  für  AGM  sollte man ein Ladegerät  haben,  was mit 14.8  Volt lädt,  sonst werden die nicht richtig voll  und leiden darunter. Autos mit AGM ab Werk haben dafür eine andere Ladekennlinie,  da normale Batterien ab 14.6 Volt zu gasen  beginnen.
> Ladegeräte  gibt's von Ctek,  aber auch die Prozessorladegeräte  vom Discounter haben eine "Winterkennlinie" welche für  AGM  geeignet  ist. Hab selber so eins fürs  Auto mit AGM Batterien und funktioniert einwandfrei. Zudem schalten die nach Volladung gleich in den Erhaltungslademodus,  dadurch kann man die im Winter dauerhaft an der Batterie lassen.



wow, wieder was dazu gelernt!  danke dafür.

War ja schon nen Akt bei den ganzen Abkürzungen und Bezeichnungen die richtige für mein Bike zu finden. Dann noch zusätzlich darauf zu achten, welche man mit welchem Ladegerät und Strom lädt, ist wirklich zu kompliziert gemacht, finde ich und das sage ich als angehender Wirtschaftsingenieur. O.o


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. März 2015)

Weils vorher mal um Reifen ging. 
Hab auf meiner  CBF500A aktuell Pilot Road 2 Reifen drauf. 
Der Hinterreifen ist von  21/2012 und vorne 35/2013.

Aktuell sieht das Profil noch sehr gut aus, die Frage ist aber ob man den hinteren Reifen mal erneuern sollte?


----------



## Exception (20. März 2015)

roulie90 schrieb:


> wow, wieder was dazu gelernt!  danke dafür.
> 
> War ja schon nen Akt bei den ganzen Abkürzungen und Bezeichnungen die richtige für mein Bike zu finden. Dann noch zusätzlich darauf zu achten, welche man mit welchem Ladegerät und Strom lädt, ist wirklich zu kompliziert gemacht, finde ich und das sage ich als angehender Wirtschaftsingenieur. O.o


Ich bin eher im semiprofessionellen CarHifi  zuhause und du ahnst gar nicht was da für ein Glaubenskrieg zwischen den Batterietechnologien herrscht. Gewöhnliche Nassbatterien sind da kein Thema mehr,  AGM sind Standard und LiPo,  bzw. LiFePo sind klar auf dem Vormarsch. Gibt's im Motorradbereich z.b. von Motocell. Die Laderegelung ist da noch mal deutlich komplexer und die einzelnen Zellen sollten balanced werden, sonst sterben sie. Dafür  sind die Dinger federleicht und liefern unglaublich schnell und massig Strom ab.

So,  genug off topic, viel Spaß  mit deiner AGM, und wenn möglich einmal monatlich ans Ladegerät damit,  dann sollte sie lange halten.


----------



## moe (20. März 2015)

@ hirschi: Nee, nach drei Jahren pauschal noch nicht. So hart werden die wohl nicht geworden sein. Und wenn, dann wirst das beim Fahren schon merken. 
Ich kenn Leute, die fahren n Mopped mit 8 Jahre altenm Reifen und wundern sich noch, warum sie damit 20k km abreißen können. 

@Batterien: Gel-Batterien müssen nicht mit speziellen Ladegeräten geladen werden. Sonst müsste man den Laderegler im Mopped ja auch tauschen, wenn man eine einsetzt. Die brauchen eigentlich am wenigsten Pflege. Ich stelle meine Gel-Batterien im Winter in Keller, häng sie im Frühjahr einmal ans Ladegerät und dann ist gut. Bis jetzt hat sich noch keine beschwert und ich mach das schon immer so.


----------



## Schelmiii (20. März 2015)

@Batterien: Ich bin kurz davor, meine Batterie aus meiner Duke 2 gegen eine Modellbau LiFePo auszutauschen, genauer gesagt gegen diese hier: LINK
Ich habe gelesen, dass man den Balancer nur braucht, wenn der Akku sehr stark entladen wurde, z.B. beim Modellflugzeug wenn der Akku komplett leergesaugt ist.
Beim Motorrad startet man ja nur kurz das Motorrad und gut ist.
Da sollte man nur einmal im Jahr nachschauen, ob alle Zellen noch die gleiche Spannung haben.
Und bei mir mit Kickstarter brauche ich die Batterie eigentlich auch nur als Puffer für die CDI und wenn ich mal faul bin 

Bei 41 € plus Bastelarbeit für die Anschlüsse werde ich es mal Waage.
Mir gehts hauptsächlich um die Platzersparnis, dann kann ich nämlich Bordwerkzeug, erste Hilfe Set, Warnweste, Geldbeutel und Handy unter die Sitzbank machen 
In der Lederkombi is kein Platz mehr


----------



## Offset (20. März 2015)

Ich hatte solche Akkus zuhause (hatte Modellautos), und die sollte man nicht ewig voll geladen rumliegen lassen. Die Akkus altern dadurch deutlich schneller. Den Balancer braucht man halt bei jedem Ladevorgang, da sonst Zellen überladen werden können und das kann ziemlich unschön werden (es sind schon Häuser deshalb abgebrannt).

Ich würde mir mal noch Akkus mit Hardcase ansehen, so ein Lipo ist halt doch recht empfindlich.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. März 2015)

Gestern mal die CBR ausprobiert und direkt erkältet
Aber die 125ccm merkt man schon, ab 80-90 wirds schon sehr träge...
Naja, 2 Jahre und dann kommt was großes


----------



## thunderofhate (20. März 2015)

Ich muss mir am Montag höchstwahrschenlich einen neuen Akku kaufen. Meiner ist leider kaputt. Komplett aufgeladen und einmal versuchen zu starten heißt: 1/10 Sekunde den Anlasser hören und beim nächsten Anschließen werden wieder nur 50% am Ladegerät angezeigt... Keine Kapazität wegen zu großer Sulfatierung.
In der Bedienungsanleitung des Ladegeräts steht sogar, dass das langsame Entladen über mehrere Monate so ziemlich das Schlimmste ist, was man dem Akku antun kann, da genau das zur Sulfatierung führt... 
Da ist es dann kein Wunder, dass die nur 2-3 Jahre halten, wo theoretisch bis zu 10 möglich sind.
Dabei kann ich den Akku per Erhaltungsfunktion einfach über den Winter am Ladegerät angeschlossen lassen... Naja, dumm gelaufen.
Morgen schaue ich noch einmal, ob die Entsulfatierung den Akku vielleicht retten kann.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. März 2015)

@moe 
ab wann würdest du denn einen Reifen wechseln, vom Alter her?
Haha ja komisch xD


----------



## moe (21. März 2015)

Würde ich jetzt nicht primär am Alter festmachen. Wenn du dir den Reifen anschaust, siehst ja, ob der Risse kriegt, ob die Kiste immer in der Sonne stand, wie viel km der runter hat, wie er gefahren wird und was es fürn Reifen ist. Drückst du in das Gummi rein, merkst ja auch, ob der hart oder weich ist. Aber fünf Jahre gehen bei richtiger Lagerung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## roulie90 (21. März 2015)

Ich fahre selber die Pilot Power 3 und kann die auch nur für Supersportler empfehlen! Habe schon alle 3 Modellreihen durch und finde es echt immer wieder verblüffend, was man an so einem Stück Gummi immer noch verbessern kann  Da steckt echt ne riesen Wissenschaft hinter!

Generell fahre ich die soweit runter, kurz bevor ich an die "Sicherheitsbrücke"?^^ komme. Ist so eine Querstrebe im Profil. Gehe da lieber auf Nummer sicher, denn die 1€ große, sichere Kontaktfläche zwischen Reifen und Asphalt ist das einzige, was dich in brenzligen Situationen noch retten kann, neben guten Bremsen und Reaktion.

Da spare ich lieber keinen Cent...


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. März 2015)

Heißen normal Verschleißanzeiger

ReifenverschleiÃŸanzeige â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## STSLeon (21. März 2015)

Wenn ihr bei dem Verschleißanzeiger unten seid, fahrt ihr bereits unter gesetzlichem Limit.


----------



## roulie90 (21. März 2015)

Deshalb auf jedenfall davor wechseln! Sonst hat man ja fast schon Slicks^^ Wenn man dann mal in Regen kommen sollte...Aquaplaning lässt grüßen


----------



## >ExX< (21. März 2015)

Warum machen die dann die Marken überhaupt dran? Bringt ja nur Verwirrung mit sich.
Viele wissen das nicht und sonst ist doch auch immer alles peinlichst genau geregelt


----------



## STSLeon (21. März 2015)

In den USA darfst du den Reifen soweit runter fahren, da macht die Anzeige schon Sinn.


----------



## PrincePaul (22. März 2015)

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/staudurchfahrung-fuer-motorraeder

Hattet ihr dort eigentlich schon mitgemacht?
Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motrräder.

Das Ziel ist mittlerweile fast erreicht, bisschen über einen Monat noch für 19k Stimmen.


----------



## roulie90 (22. März 2015)

Jap, schon vor paar Wochen erledigt  Werde allerdings auch ohne den Erfolg dieser Petition vorsichtig durch den Stau oder über den Standstreifen fahren...sehe es nicht ein im Hochsommer bei lebendigem Leib gegart zu werden-.-


----------



## PrincePaul (22. März 2015)

Ja da hast wohl recht.
Ist aber gerade sehr interessant wie das hier in dem anderen PCGH Thread wieder ausartet


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. März 2015)

Jo, wobei man bei BadFrag immer weghören sollte.

Aber Motorräder sind in kurven doch wenn überhaupt nur minimal langsamer als Autos, so lang der Apshalt in Ordnung ist?


----------



## STSLeon (22. März 2015)

Mal so, mal so. Hängt immer alles von den Fähigkeiten der jeweiligen Fahrer und des Fahrzeugs ab. In Cadwell Park wurde eine Panigale S gegen eine McLaren getestet und der Panigale haben in den Kurven bis zu 5 mp/h gefehlt.Die Rundenzeit war trotzdem 2 Sec besser.  In einer langgezogenen Kurve wiederum verliert die Pan nichts.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. März 2015)

Einfach nur unglaublich!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNU5ml-JD10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## STSLeon (22. März 2015)

Der Sound von dem Hobel ist unglaublich


----------



## Hardwell (22. März 2015)

Da hat ja der Roller meiner Schwester einen besseren Sound!


----------



## thunderofhate (22. März 2015)

Die Einarmschwinge hinten ist schön. Bin aber auch kein Freund des Sounds von 4-Zylindern. Für mich müssen es 2 sein, wobei 3 auch nett klingen können.
Hierauf würde aber bestimmt jeder mal ne Runde drehen wollen. Um diese Beschleunigung auf 4 Rädern zu schlagen, müsste man sehr weit ins Sechsstellige (Preis) gehen.


----------



## >ExX< (22. März 2015)

Ich glaub da wäre man eher im 7 stelligen Bereich oder?

Mir würden da jetzt auf die schnelle nur Autos wie Koenigsegg Agera R oder eventuell der Regera einfallen. Oder eben hochgezüchtete Autos mit 1500Ps oder so


----------



## T-Drive (23. März 2015)

Wirklich unglaublich, was der Typ da zusammenlabert. "Untenrum nicht so dominant", aber "zu den rettenden Kopfhöhrern geflüchtet".  Wie er selbst sagt, sollte er wirklich aufhören, schließlich kommt nach 300 PS nix mehr.


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. März 2015)

Ich find die Hinterradfelge der H2R irgendwie meeeh, da gefallen mir Duc oder BMW Felgen viel besser.
Wobei das Hinterrad der Dragster 800RR sowas von geil aussieht mit der roten Radnabe


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. März 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich find die Hinterradfelge der H2R irgendwie meeeh, da gefallen mir Duc oder BMW Felgen viel besser.
> Wobei das Hinterrad der Dragster 800RR sowas von geil aussieht mit der roten Radnabe



Die Felge wäre das letzte was mich bei dem Hobel interessieren würde


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. März 2015)

Versaut mMn aber den Gesamteindruck.


----------



## STSLeon (24. März 2015)

Das Teil ist dich eh hässlich wie die Nacht dunkel, da sind die Felgen noch das optische Highlight in meinen Augen


----------



## roulie90 (24. März 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Einfach nur unglaublich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:o Ist bei der Straßenvariante H2 der Krümmer auch so tief? Ich meine damit köpft man ja fast die Ameisen...sobald man damit die Einfahrt, oder nen kleinen Bordstein hochfährt ist das Ding doch im Ar...


----------



## Iconoclast (24. März 2015)

Einmal die H2R fahren, wäre das geil. Ich werde mir neben der neuen S1000RR dieses Jahr aber auf jeden Fall auch mal die H2 angucken. Eins von beiden wird dann hier landen und die R1 ersetzen. Man wird das ein geiles Jahr.


----------



## moe (24. März 2015)

Ich kotz ab, man. Vor drei Tagen noch drüber nachgedacht, welchen neuen Vorderreifen ich mit dem PR2 CT hinten fahren darf schon hat sich das Problem von alleine erledigt. Hab vorher ne kleine Runde gedreht und 5km vor der rettenden Garage bin ich wohl durch irgendwas durch gefahren, was mir n schönes Loch in den Hinterreifen gedrückt hat. Den hab ich letzten Herbst erst gekauft und gerade eingefahren, verdammt. Der hatte gerade mal ~700km runter! 

Da flicken beim Mopped für mich keine Alternative ist, müssen wohl neue her.
Gibts außer den Michelins noch andere Tourensportreifen für nen ähnlichen Preis (Satz 200), die bei sportlicher Fahrweise 5000+ km halten?


----------



## roulie90 (24. März 2015)

boah, das is ärgerlich -.-
Hast du gar keine Ahnung, was das gewesen sein kann? Weil so ein Reifen is doch schon ziemlich hart und wenn dort, wie du sagst, ein richtiges Loch enstanden ist muss das ja was ziemlich scharfes und großes gewesen sein...


----------



## Offset (24. März 2015)

Bin ich grade genervt von meiner Fahrschule... Die Theorie zieht sich ewig und auf die Frage nach Fahrstunden hab ich nichtmal eine Antwort bekommen. Wenn ich bei dem Wetter nicht fahr kann ich es auch gleich bleiben lassen.


----------



## efdev (24. März 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Bin ich grade genervt von meiner Fahrschule... Die Theorie zieht sich ewig und auf die Frage nach Fahrstunden hab ich nichtmal eine Antwort bekommen. Wenn ich bei dem Wetter nicht fahr kann ich es auch gleich bleiben lassen.



was ist für ein wetter bei dir?

hab gestern angefangen mit theorie und schätze meine gesamte zeit die ich benötige auf 2-3 monate falls überhaupt (T hab ich in 4 wochen gemacht)


----------



## Offset (24. März 2015)

Gute 10 bis 15 grad mit Sonne reichen für Fahrstunden. Hoffentlich bekomm ich in den Osterferien ein paar Stunden hin. 
Das Problem ist halt auch, falls ich später auf a2 erweitern will muss ich ja warten bis ich den a1 2 jahre hab. Wenn der a1 sich aber ewig zieht lohnt er sich zum einen kaum und zum anderen kann ich halt auch erst später ne größere Maschine fahren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. März 2015)

Momentan ists echt in Ordnung zum fahren
4 Grad bei der Prüfung waren schon echt arschkalt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2015)

Ich durfte vor ner Woche auch noch nicht, nicht wegen dem Wetter sondern wegen dem rollsplit auf der Straße. Mein Fahrlehrer ist gerade im Urlaub, wenn der zurückkommt Word die Prüfung für B gemacht und mit A2 angefangen


----------



## Driftking007 (25. März 2015)

Flicken beim Motorrad ist heutzutage kein Problem mehr. 
Hab ich gerade erst machen lassen.
Hat 15 Euro gekostet. 

Und soll bis 270kmh halten  Mit anderen Techniken gibts sogar möglichkeiten mit über 330 kmh.

Dabei darf das loch nicht größer als 6mm sein.

Die reparatur dauert nicht sehr lange, es wird ein seehr klebriger Stift durch das loch gezogen,der sich im reifeninneren zu einer wulst beim rausziehen drückt. Dann wird auf den reifen nochmal druck gemacht, dass sich das klebrige gummi zeugs an die reifeninnenwand drückt, kurz warten, das wars. hab mir das n bisschen erklären lassen von der Werkstatt. Viele Motorradfahrer sind noch skeptisch, doch BMW und so verwenden das schon seehr lange. Auch der ADAC mittlerweile.  In 99% der fällen klappt das einwandfrei 

Die 270 werd ich mit meinem 400er Roller nicht erreichen. Aber immerhin besser als n neues Hinterrrad 
Vlt gibts hier ja einen der auf der Suche nach nem schönen 400ccm einzylinder Roller ist   Hab da grad was in der Garage 

Edit: Also man braucht nicht mal den reifen runter nehmen dafür  
Erst wenn du vor hast schneller als 270 zu fahren, muss der reifen von der felge und der reifen von Innen bearbeitet werden.


----------



## moe (25. März 2015)

So schnell läuft meine Bandit gar nicht, bei Tacho 240 ist Schluss. 
Allerdings fahr ich schon öfter mal 200+ und dafür trau ich der Sache nicht genug. Aber ich kenn mich da auch nicht aus, werde mir das mal erklären lassen und dann entscheiden, was ich mache.


----------



## efdev (25. März 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Gute 10 bis 15 grad mit Sonne reichen für Fahrstunden. Hoffentlich bekomm ich in den Osterferien ein paar Stunden hin..



das klingt gut vor ein paar tagen war es bei mir noch ziemlich kalt.

@rest 
ich brauch noch einiges an ausrüstung, da wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ich ein paar links reinstellen kann?
und ihr mir sagen könnt ob das zeug in ordnung ist oder ob ich genauso gut nackt fahren kann.


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2015)

Kauf dir gleich vernünftige Klamotten. Und spar nciht am Helm.

Denn wer günstig kauft, kauft zwei Mal


----------



## efdev (25. März 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Kauf dir gleich vernünftige Klamotten. Und spar nciht am Helm.
> 
> Denn wer günstig kauft, kauft zwei Mal



am helm wollte ich auch nicht sparen da hab ich mir schon einen passenden von einem kollegen empfehlen lassen.

nur bei dem rest hab ich keine ahnung und viel geld leider auch nicht deswegen such ich nach was anständigen ohne arm zu werden.
zumal ich auch alles brauch ansonsten gibt es keine fahrstunden.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. März 2015)

Schau mal bei FC Moto. Die haben teilweise echt super Angebote. Lederkombis von 800€ auf 350€ usw. . Absolut top der Laden.


----------



## DOcean (26. März 2015)

Catoya Mobile - Standalone

im akt. Prospket sind mehrere "Pakete" drin, eins sogar 240 Euro für alles (also inkl. Helm und Stiefel) -> Seite 4/5

das würde ich persönlich nicht fahren aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.... ich würde mindestens das Set von Seite 10/11 nehmen


----------



## moe (26. März 2015)

Besorg dir für den Anfang ruhig erstmal Textilklamotten. Gleich Leder zu kaufen macht mMn nicht viel Sinn, wenn man nicht weiß, wie die Klotten sitzen müssen/sollen und welcher Schnitt einem lieber ist. Sind auch wesentlich günstiger.
Bei Sachen wie Nierengurt und Halstuch, etc. tuts locker das billige Zeug der großen drei.
Wo du nicht sparen solltest sind Helm, Stiefel und Handschuhe. Als Stiefel tuns alternativ aber auch Lederstiefel mit fester Sohle fürn Anfang. Nur wenn du schon welche kaufst, dann anständige.

@driftking: Wo hast du das machen lassen? Meinen lokalen Reifendealern ist das zu heikel.


----------



## efdev (26. März 2015)

Stiefel war das so meine überlegung https://www.louis.de/artikel/dayton...02855?filter_article_number=20285543&ref=memo
Jacke : https://www.louis.de/artikel/probik...12022?filter_article_number=21202252&ref=cart
Hose : https://www.louis.de/artikel/probik...11007?filter_article_number=21100752&ref=cart

meint ihr das zeug ist gut oder eher schlecht ?

edit: Helm : http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/fiber-comfort-air.html


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2015)

Wenn du jetzt schon weist dass du eher sportlich fahren willst solltest du Stiefel mit Schleifern kaufen, sonst sind die in nem halben Jahr durch, anonsten kannst du die natürlich nehmen.

Zu den anderen Sachen kann ich nichts zu sagen: Wenn die ne gute Passform haben und du dich gemütlich drin bewegen kannst sollte alles in Ordnung sein. Auf jeden Fall drauf achten dass man zumindest Protektoren nachrüsten kann falls noch keine drin sind. Der Stoff sollte meiner Meinung nach auch nicht allzu dünn sein


----------



## hendrosch (26. März 2015)

Die Stiefel hab ich auch und mein Vater die selben in Wasserdicht sind sehr zufrieden sind gemütlich und man kann auch mal den einen oder anderen Schritt mit gehen. 
Klar wenn man damit zu ambitioniert fährt ist das Leder und der Gummi früher oder Später durch, dafür sind die nicht da. 

Aber die Empfehlung Textil für den Anfang zu kaufen finde ich auch absolut sinnvoll, denn mit Leder ist es wenn mann dann doch mal bei Regen(gefahr) fahren muss oder will nicht ganz so gut denke ich.


----------



## roulie90 (26. März 2015)

Stiefel und Hose gehen klar, auf jedenfall alles paar Minuten Probe tragen und am besten mal auf ein Motorrad mit ähnlicher Sitzposition wie die eigene setzen, falls möglich. Bei meinem Händler stehen immer paar Ausstellungsstücke herum.

Zur der Jacke UNBEDINGT den optionalen Rückenprotektor dazu kaufen, kostet ca 20€, kann aber im Falle des Falles den Unterschied zwischen paar Blessuren und Prellungen, oder einigen Wirbelbrüchen machen...

Zu dem Helm kenne ich keine ausschlaggebenden Tests, aber ich behaupte und bin der Meinung, dass sowohl qualitativ, als auch sichere Helme erst ab 250-300€ anfangen. Ich spare grade noch für den HJC R-PHA 10+, das ist ein richtiger Helm, meiner Meinung. Immerhin soll dieser dein sensibelstes Organ schützen, da spart man nicht...

Falls du noch Handschuhe suchst, kann ich dir nur die Evo-Thrux von Held empfehlen, sehr gute Verarbeitung und direktes Griffgefühl.


----------



## efdev (26. März 2015)

@hendrosch
danke für die einschätzung und erfahrung zu den schuhen.

@ >ExX<
was heißt sportlich fahren erstmal in die fahrschule und dann wird probiert was mir mehr zusagt.
da ich auch sehr ländlich wohne und mit landwirtschaft gelegentlich zu tun habe wird es eher auf eine mischung hinauslaufen.

@roulie90
den helm hab ich mir von einem kollegen empfehlen lassen der generell viele NEXO helme schon hatte und ziemlich überzeugt von diesen wahr.
der rückenprotektor ist im warenkorb drinnen  wollte den nur nicht extra aufführen da der sowieso pflicht ist.


was das anprobieren angeht da jeder laden irgendwie ewig weit weg ist werde ich wohl bestellen und einfach mal anprobieren, bisher hab ich immer glück mit klamotten passt/passt nicht was anderes hatte ich bisher nicht 

edit: was den helm angeht bin ich noch für vorschläge offen was diese preisregion angeht zwischen 150~210€


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2015)

Für Helme gibts ja diese ECE 22.05 Norm oder wie die heißt. Sollte der Helm auf jeden Fall haben, darüber kann man schlecht sagen wer besser ist. Dann kann es sogar sein dass nen günstiger Helm sogar bessere Werte lieft als ein teuerer Markenhelm. Für 150€ gibts sicher auch schon gute Helme.

Mit sportlich fahren meine ich wie tief du in die Kurve gehen willst. Hängt natürlich von der Maschine hab, wie hoch die Fußrasten angebracht sind. Wenn du Chopper fahren willst brauchst du auf jeden Fall keine Schleifer 

Meine ersten Stiefel waren so Cruiser Stiefel und hatte die nach nen paar Monaten durch, hab dann immer nasse Füße bekommen, da hätte ich besser direkt welche mit Schleifer genommen


----------



## efdev (27. März 2015)

ok jetzt versteh was du meinst und auch den bezug zu den stiefeln, was das angeht werde ich ziemlich sicher eher gemütlich fahren zumal ich mich am anfang sonst bestimmt hinlege


----------



## Hardwell (27. März 2015)

Wird Zeit das der April kommt und schönes Wetter dann kanns endlich los gehen


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. März 2015)

Mal ne Frage zu SSP weil ich mich da mal umgesehen hab, für um die 4k gibts ja nur welche mit mindestens 20k, sind die dann nicht schon fertig oder machen die größeren Motoren mehr mit als 125er?


----------



## Icedaft (27. März 2015)

Lach, ja, definitiv, zumindest wenn die Maschine scheckheftgepflegt wurde.


----------



## pcfr3ak (27. März 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> edit: was den helm angeht bin ich noch für vorschläge offen was diese preisregion angeht zwischen 150~210€



Also ich hab genau den selben, wusste zwar dass er bei dem Preis nicht das beste ist, allerdings hat er mir richtig gut gepasst und es gab nicht so viele alternativen.
Von der Sicherheit her hat er zwar nicht so die besten Schlagdämpfungswerte, aber ich denke dass es noch ok ist. Diese ECE Norm hat eh jeder billighelm...
Nachteile sind das Visier, was nur 3 oder 4 Rasterstufen hat und v.A. die Lautstärke bei >80-100 kmh.


----------



## efdev (28. März 2015)

danke für deine erfahrungen.

lautstärke ist für mich kein problem bin einiges gewohnt 
ich werde den helm einfach mal anprobieren dann schau ich wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Iconoclast (28. März 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu SSP weil ich mich da mal umgesehen hab, für um die 4k gibts ja nur welche mit mindestens 20k, sind die dann nicht schon fertig oder machen die größeren Motoren mehr mit als 125er?



Bei entsprechender Pflege schon. Kollege hat sich letzte Jahr eine 1000er K7 gekauft mit 26.000km und ist aktuell irgendwo um die 34.000km. Kannst aber auch Pech haben. Ich wäre da vorsichtig, SSP werden werden nunmal gerne geheizt. Wenn dann die Pflege vernachlässigt wird kann da schon einiges dran sein.


----------



## Murdoch (28. März 2015)

Zumal man meist auch selber die ssp mal heizen will. Da möchte man auf der ab keine Überraschung erleben. [emoji6] 

Ssp würde ich lieber fast neu kaufen. 

Die 600er gibt's oft neu für um die 7000 eur.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. März 2015)

Ich hab mich ja nur mal umgesehen, mal schauen wie viel Kohle ich dann mit 18 übrig hab.
Ab find ich mit Motorrädern iwie kacke, kann sein dass mir das mit größeren Spaß macht.


----------



## Murdoch (28. März 2015)

War ein Beispiel. Wenn es dir. Auf der Landstraße lieber ist kannst dir ja da vorstellen wie es ist wenn die Kabelbrücke oder n Rad im Augenwinkel flöten geht. [emoji6]


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. März 2015)

Jo, sicher, ich hab mich anhand der Kilometer nur gefragt ob die nicht schon fertig sind.
Wenn ich mehr ausgeben kann tu ich das selbstverständlich, mal schauen.


----------



## Murdoch (29. März 2015)

Kommt halt wie gesagt wurde drauf an. 
Ich kenne gixxen die haben fast 100.000k auf der Uhr. 

Kaufen würde ich sowas aber nicht. [emoji6]


----------



## Driftking007 (1. April 2015)

So. Heut den Roller nochmal zu Tüv gebracht.

Da hab ich wieder was erlebt ... 
Kam mir auf dem Weg ein Autofahrer entgegen. Die Straße war sehr dreckig, schmierig, der Seitenrand voll matschig und schlamm,  Seitenrand wirklich unbefahrbar mit 2 rädern.
Der Autofahrer fuhr nicht zur seite, hatte aber bestimmt noch n halben meter platz auf seiner Seite.
Ich hab dann angehalten und er kam direkt auf mich zu. Als er ganz nah war hab ich die Faust raus gehalten und seinen Seitenspiegel erwischt. Ich hoffe der ist kaputt gegangen oder umgeklappt.
Zwischen ihm und mir waren weniger als 20 cm. Hätte er angehalten ich glaub ich hätt ihm erstmal eins in die Fresse gehauen.
Solche leute regen mich riiichtig auf.

Weiß wer wie das rechtlich aussieht, sollte bei sowas mal was zu Bruch gehen bei dem Autofahrer? Was soll man als Motorradfahrer in solch einer Situation machen? 
Wenn man sich im graben lang macht, bleibt man selbst auf dem Schaden sitzen da der Unfallteilnehmer ja weg fährt


----------



## Ruptet (1. April 2015)

Faust raus gehalten ? .... wasn mit dir los, ich hätte dich da für den kleinsten Kratzer sofort angezeigt.

Ich kann die Situation jetzt nicht so beurteilen, aber der Autofahrer hätte, wenn so wie du beschrieben hast, auch ein wenig Vorsicht walten lassen sollen.
Bei so Aussagen solltest du lieber aufpassen, dass dir nicht mal jemand in die Fresse haut...wer weiß was für ei nTyp im nächsten Auto sitzt.


----------



## Driftking007 (1. April 2015)

Ich stand schon. Ich hatte angst er fährt mich um, so kam der auf mich zugefahren, hätte ich mein bein auf der Seite draußen gehabt wär das wohl angefahren worden. 
Es gibt sowas wie einen Sicherheitsabstand ... das lernt man in der Fahrschule ... und wenn ich ne  faust abstand nur noch platz habe, dann ist das kein Sicherheitsabstand mehr.

Ich weiß nicht mal ob er es überhaupt bemerkt hat ... er ist einfach weiter gefahren ...


----------



## Ruptet (1. April 2015)

Was war das denn bitte für eine Straße wenn da kaum Moped und Auto durch passen  Oder waren einfach beide Seiten komplett vollgematscht wo keiner durchfahren wollte ?

Gibt halt viele Egoisten auch, der klügere gibt nach... Aber so ne Aktion wie Faust raushalten oder jemandem in die Fresse schlagen, wo man noch dazu gute Chancen hat selbst auf die Fresse zu bekommen vom bedrohten der dann auch noch im Recht ist, solltest du jedenfalls lassen


----------



## >ExX< (1. April 2015)

Wenn jemand meine Gesundheit und Unversehrtheit aufs Spiel setzt würde ich wohl auch steil gehen, sowas muss man sich echt nicht gefallen lassen und manchmal darf dann sogar der andere der Klügere sein, denn der Dumme bekommt was er will  (ist nur ein Sprichwort,Driftking)


----------



## MfDoom (2. April 2015)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> So. Heut den Roller nochmal zu Tüv gebracht.
> 
> Da hab ich wieder was erlebt ...
> Kam mir auf dem Weg ein Autofahrer entgegen. Die Straße war sehr dreckig, schmierig, der Seitenrand voll matschig und schlamm,  Seitenrand wirklich unbefahrbar mit 2 rädern.
> ...



Nicht ärgern lassen, solche gibt es immer wieder. Viele sitzen in ihrem sicheren Auto und realisieren garnicht wie sie den Zweiradfahrer da gerade gefährden bzw. wie einem da die Pumpe geht weil so ein Affe sein Ego polieren muss oder vonm seiner Frau nicht mehr rangelassen wird.
 Das miese ist, der Ärger über solche Situationen staut sich an bis er dann wegen einer anderen Kleinigkeit rausgelassen wird, kann man im Straßenverkehr täglich erleben.

Hier ien Artikel aus unserer Gegend, ein schlimmer und total sinnloser Unfall von zwei jungen Motorradfahrern, beide tot. Nur als Appell an die jungen Neulinge hier, fahrt vorsichtig und nicht zu übermütig. 48PS sind eine ganze Menge Power!


----------



## DOcean (7. April 2015)

mal wieder ein Rückruf: RÃ¼ckruf: Yamaha mit fehlerhafter Schaltung | heise Autos


----------



## the.hai (7. April 2015)

naja, sollte nur neue modelle betreffen und lieber ein rückruf zuviewl, als einer zuwenig. meine dürfte jedenfalls verschont sein^^


----------



## ich558 (10. April 2015)

Nach 2 Jahren Auszeit steht nun wieder ein Motorrad an 
Wollte erst eine 600 RR aber nun hab ich eine sehr schöne CB 1000 R im Auge.
16500 km BJ 2011 mit ABS. Top Zustand. LSL-Streetbarlenker,  LSL Fussrasten, Sturzbügel; Carbon Schwingenabdeckung; kurzer Kennzeichenhalter incl. Miniblinker, Vorne Miniblinker, Lenkerendenspiegel
Steht für 6999€ zum Verkauf.
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. April 2015)

Welche Läden würdet ihr denn empfehlen um Helm, Stiefel und Handschuhe zu kaufen. 
Habe vor mir am Samstag welche zu kaufen damit ich nicht die hässlichen Fahrschul Dinger verwenden muss.


----------



## DOcean (10. April 2015)

kommt bißchen drauf an was du vor Ort hast und was du anlegen willst...

Ich ruf mal Louis und Polo in den Raum...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. April 2015)

Ich wohne in München, also wohl ziemlich viel Auswahl. Beim Helm bin ich durchaus bereit zu investieren. Bei Schuhen und Handschuhen so billig wie möglich, die Stiefel werde ich wohl eh eher selten verwenden.


----------



## blautemple (10. April 2015)

Die Stiefel würde ich an deiner Stelle eher so oft wie nur möglich verwenden. Das sieht richtig übel aus wenn du dich mit Straßenschuhen auf den Bart legst


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. April 2015)

Ich krieg jedesmal das Grausen wenn ich sehe wie die in den USA teilweise rumfahren, in Tshirt und normalen Jeans...
Wenns da wenigstens die Krankenversicherungen wie bei uns gäbe...


----------



## roulie90 (10. April 2015)

Und dann fahren die so auch noch Wheelies und Stoppies -.-

Gibt ja genug Failvideos wo die sich mal übelst auf die Schnauze legen, wie die danach aussehen zeigen die aber nie...


----------



## Murdoch (10. April 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Stiefel würde ich an deiner Stelle eher so oft wie nur möglich verwenden. Das sieht richtig übel aus wenn du dich mit Straßenschuhen auf den Bart legst


Genau. 

Und auch bei Handschuhen würde ich nicht sparen. Hände wieder in stand zu setzen ist nicht einfach. [emoji6] 

Generell würde ich eher am Auspuff oder konkret krassen umbauten sparen bevor ich an der Kleidung spare. 

Zudem ist billiges zeug auch meist unbequemer so dass man dann mit Jeans fährt. 

Spätestens wenns dann knallt wünscht man sich richtige Kleidung. [emoji6]


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. April 2015)

Ja Handschuhe schon klar. Stiefel werde ich aber wohl nur anziehen wenn ich richtig fahren gehe und nicht einfach nur in der Stadt mir rumfahre. Natürlich ist es sicherer immer Stiefel anzuziehen. Ich weiß aber selber, dass ich vor allem im Sommer nicht häufig Stiefel anziehen werde. Zumindest in München.


----------



## Offset (10. April 2015)

Ich hab mir auch alles gekauft außer Stiefel, aber mein Fahrlehrer sagt  dass sie in der Prüfung inzwischen Pflicht sind.
Ich hab allerdings eh schon extrem viel für die Klamotten ausgegeben, da machen die Schuhe auch kein großes Loch mehr in die Schülerkasse


----------



## blautemple (10. April 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ja Handschuhe schon klar. Stiefel werde ich aber wohl nur anziehen wenn ich richtig fahren gehe und nicht einfach nur in der Stadt mir rumfahre. Natürlich ist es sicherer immer Stiefel anzuziehen. Ich weiß aber selber, dass ich vor allem im Sommer nicht häufig Stiefel anziehen werde. Zumindest in München.



Ohne Stiefel kann das schon böse Enden, wenn du mit 10kmh von nem Auto umgenietet wirst. Da hilft dir die Jacke auch nicht weiter. 

Aber ist ja deine Entscheidung


----------



## MfDoom (10. April 2015)

Bei der Prüfung würde ich nichts machen was dem Prüfer irgendwie nachlässig vorkommen könnte


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. April 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ohne Stiefel kann das schon böse Enden, wenn du mit 10kmh von nem Auto umgenietet wirst. Da hilft dir die Jacke auch nicht weiter.
> 
> Aber ist ja deine Entscheidung


Ja ich weiß, ich kauf mir ja auch welche. 
Was kosten denn ordentlich Stiefel denn so? Ich glaube nur, dass sie relativ unbequem sein werden weil ich nen Plattfuß habe... 

@offset für die Prüfung sind sie Pflicht, dafür könnte ich aber auch die von der Fahrschule nehmen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. April 2015)

Plattfuß hat beim sitzen eigentlich weniger zu tun, kannst dir ja wenn du möchtest auch Einlagen machen lassen beim Kauf musst ja nur drauf achten, dass er breit genug ist.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (11. April 2015)

Falls du klamottenmäßig noch was brauchst, kann ich FC-Moto.de - Motorrad-Helme, Motorradbekleidung, Jet Helme & Cross Helme empfehlen 
Ich hab da schon häufiger was bestellt, in Einzelfällen (z.B. Helm) auch schon mal in 2 Größen und die weniger passende wieder zurück geschickt. Klappt anstandslos


----------



## Dustin91 (12. April 2015)

Ich habe diese Lederkombi und finde sie einfach überragend:

Alpinestars Motegi Lederkombi 2tlg., Farbe schwarz-weiss-rot, GrÃ¶ÃŸe 52: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. April 2015)

Danke für die Vorschläge. 
Ich werde allerdings erst nächste Woche gehen, da ich momentan eine Entzündung in den Ohren habe und laut Doktor nicht Inhalt Helme anprobieren darf.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. April 2015)

So Helm und Handschuhe sind gekauft. Ich freue mich schon wenn ich aufs bike steigen darf


----------



## Iconoclast (21. April 2015)

Noch 500km dann ist die 6000er fällig. Mal gucken wie flott das geht, soll ja Regen kommen. Denke aber nächste Woche mach ich einen Termin aus.[emoji4]


----------



## T-Drive (7. Mai 2015)

Ich geh nur alle 10 - 12 000km  

Wasn hier los, lahmt die Gas/Schreibhand


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Mai 2015)

Ich möchte morgen die S1000R und am Samstag die 1290 SUPER DUKE R Probe fahren.
Große Touren gab es dieses Jahr noch nicht. Da muss ich bis zu den Semesterferien warten. Mitte/Ende Juli kanns dann los gehen.


----------



## roulie90 (7. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich möchte morgen die S1000R und am Samstag die 1290 SUPER DUKE R Probe fahren.
> Große Touren gab es dieses Jahr noch nicht. Da muss ich bis zu den Semesterferien warten. Mitte/Ende Juli kanns dann los gehen.



Ich hab anscheinend den falschen Nebenjob als Student, wenn du dir einfach ne S1000R zum Probefahren schnappst xD 

Die kostet doch 18-20k, wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich werde mir im Sommer glaub die Yamaha XJ6 holen.

Zur Zeit stecke ich aber noch im Dilemma wegen des Führerscheins 
Ich habe soweit alle Fahr- und Theoriestunden, brauche also nur noch jeweils die beiden Prüfungen. Problem ist, dass ich im Sommer 24 werde, also direkt offen fahren könnte, wenn ich denn die Ausbildung für A angefangen hätte.
Aber ich habe letzten Sommer halt mit der A2-Ausbildung angefangen, bin dann aber nicht fertig geworden. Jetzt kann ich entweder direkt die Prüfungen machen und dann 2 Jahre mit A2 fahren und dann nochmal die "praktische Prüfung" ablegen (billigere Variante)
oder ich beiß in den sauren Apfel, mache alle Pflichtstunden nochmal für Klasse A (also mit einem stärkeren Motorrad als 48 PS) und darf dann direkt nach der Prüfung offen fahren und muss dann auch in zwei Jahren nicht nochmal ne Prüfung machen.

Variante 1 ist halt billiger, da ich nur die Theorie- und die beiden praktischen Prüfungen bezahlen muss. Eventuell dann halt noch Kosten für eine Drossel im Motorrad.
Bei Variante 2 habe ich halt zur Theorie- und Praxis-Prüfung nochmal die 12 Pflichtstunden mit einer A-Maschine, welche ich halt letzten Sommer mit einer A2-Maschine gemacht hab.

Bin noch am Überlegen was ich machen soll.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Mai 2015)

roulie90 schrieb:


> Ich hab anscheinend den falschen Nebenjob als Student, wenn du dir einfach ne S1000R zum Probefahren schnappst xD
> 
> Die kostet doch 18-20k, wenn ich mich nicht irre?


Die S1000R fängt bei 13.100€ an.  Mit dem Sportpaket dazu liegt man immer noch unter 14.000. Die KTM ist da schon teurer.
Aber eine Probefahrt heißt ja nicht direkt, dass ich mir ein neues Motorrad hole, auch wenn es möglich wäre, sofern eines der beiden mich vom Hocker reißt. Meine Street Triple R ist ja auch noch min. 5000€ wert. 

@ Dustin
Da kann man dir eigentlich zu nichts raten. Das musst du selbst wissen. Sind die Finanzen egal, dann Nummer 2.
Ich würde mich in deinem Fall 2 Jahre mit den 48PS begnügen.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2015)

48ps... davon habe ich in meiner Probezeit geträumt, bei 27PS war Schluss....


----------



## roulie90 (7. Mai 2015)

@Dustin91

Ich bin nur ein Jahr älter als du und bei mir galt noch die Regel bis 25 Jahre mit 34PS zu fahren, oder halt schon 2 Jahre den Schein zu haben.

Mir haben auch viele geraten, nich gleich mit einer Sportler anzufangen, auch wenn sie nur 34PS hat. Bereut habe ich es bis jetzt nie. Fahre lieber die 2 Jahre gedrosselt und sammel jede Menge Erfahrung, hoffentlich nur gute, in der Zeit. Meine Maschine lief sogar knapp über 200 gedrosselt, also hast du wirklich mehr als genug Leistung für den Anfang.

@thunderofhate

Dann war glaube ich die RR so teuer, aber 13k is doch noch ne Menge Holz. Ich hab mir mal nen paar Vlogs von RoyalJordanien angeguckt, der eigentlich nur ne Husqvarna Nuda 900r gefahren ist, dann aber noch die S1000R bekommen hat. Von Akrapovic gabs dann gleich noch ne Komplettanlage aus Titan dazu  ein Traum der Sound, musst du dir mal angucken


----------



## Offset (8. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte grade fast 3 Stunden Fahrstunde.... man tut mir der Ar*** weh


----------



## roulie90 (8. Mai 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich hatte grade fast 3 Stunden Fahrstunde.... man tut mir der Ar*** weh



Wie kommt das denn? xD Die meisten Fahrschulen die ich sehe haben gemütliche Sporttourer, da sitzt du doch richtig bequem drauf...


----------



## Offset (8. Mai 2015)

Es war eine 125er ktm duke. Also die Sitzbank gehört glaube ich schon zu härteren Sorte, aber nach 3 Stunden ohne Pause ist es glaube ich nur noch aufm Sofa bequem.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Mai 2015)

Jup, das musste ich bei der Nachtfahrt auch mitmachen^^


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Mai 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Jup, das musste ich bei der Nachtfahrt auch mitmachen^^



Bei meiner Nachtfahrt damals hatte ich echt ein wenig Bammel, muss ich zugeben 
Man sieht kaum was, der Scheinwerfer vom Bike ist n Witz und dann direkt mit 100 Km/h über die rabenschwarze Schwarzwaldhochstraße fetzen war schon ne krasse Aktion.
Ich werde es immer vermeiden im Dunkeln zu fahren, wenn es geht. Macht absolut keinen Spaß


----------



## Offset (8. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Man sieht kaum was, der Scheinwerfer vom Bike ist n Witz und dann direkt mit 100 Km/h über die rabenschwarze Schwarzwaldhochstraße fetzen war schon ne krasse Aktion.



Die Schwarzwaldhochstraße ist nicht mal weit weg von mir, mein Bruder fährt da ab und zu. Ja die Nachtfahrt ist das letzte was mir noch fehlt, am Mittwoch hab ich Prüfung .


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Mai 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Die Schwarzwaldhochstraße ist nicht mal weit weg von mir, mein Bruder fährt da ab und zu. Ja die Nachtfahrt ist das letzte was mir noch fehlt, am Mittwoch hab ich Prüfung .



Ich brauche von zuhause aus 10-15 Minuten, dann bin ich direkt dort  Freue mich schon, wenn ich dann im Sommer endlich den Schein zu Ende machen und dort ein wenig Fahren üben kann.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Mai 2015)

Da wär ich damals fast aufs Maul weil ich aufs Bankett gekommen bin


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Mai 2015)

Meinem Fahrlehrer ist fast das Herz stehen geblieben, als ich bei meiner ersten Vollbremsung aufm Übungsplatz unfreiwillig einen Stoppie hingelegt hab 
Aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt wie der geht!


----------



## hendrosch (8. Mai 2015)

Der gehört ja wohl zur richtigen Vollbremsung mit ABS doch auch recht ungefährlich bis man vorne überkippt muss viel passieren bis dahin hat man dich die Bremse vor Schreck losgelassen.

Ich bin irgendwann bei mir den Ort rein und hab weil niemand hinter mir war die Strecke außerorts mal etwas genutzt und schön spät gebremst, als das hinterrad dann wieder aufkam hab ich mich aber gewundert, weil das hinten hoch gehen hab ich nicht bemerkt


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Mai 2015)

Also Vollbremsung mit ABS ist ech piep einfach, so lang man die Hinterradbremse auch betätigt


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Mai 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also Vollbremsung mit ABS ist ech piep einfach, so lang man die Hinterradbremse auch betätigt



Ja, man übt in der Fahrschule ja beides. Dass das einfach ist, weiß ich auch  Falsch machen geht gar nicht


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Mai 2015)

Also damals vor langer, langer Weile anno 2006 als ich mit dem Führerschein anfing, hatte bis auf die Gold Wing (?) noch kein anderes Bike ABS.
Wie schnell doch die Zeit verrinnt.  Heute ist ja auch Traktionskontrolle bei teureren Motorrädern normal.

Ich hoffe, ich werde ABS niemals brauchen, solange ich noch mit meiner Triple R unterwegs. bin.


----------



## T-Drive (11. Mai 2015)

Da muss ich dir widersprechen thunder,  BMW K100, die sogenannte "Waschmaschine" war die erste 

25 Jahre ABS im Motorrad: Holprige Anfänge


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Mai 2015)

Achso, ok. Die ganzen 300kg Teile, die sowieso niemand fahren wollte. 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war es bei der Gold Wing aber am frühsten serienmäßig dabei.

Schade, dass im Artikel nicht erwähnt wird, wie schwer die ersten ABS waren. Von 11kg auf einen ist ne ordentliche Entwicklung.


----------



## ich558 (11. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute würdet ihr eine 2004er R1 RN 12 mit Akra Anlage und 49000km (!) für 4200€ empfehlen? Oder Finger weg lassen?


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2015)

Finger weg lassen. Gar nicht mal wegen der Kilometer sondern weil die Rn12 den Ruf weg hat, am ehesten den Geist aufzugeben wenn sie mal auf der Seite gelegen hat.
Außerdem ist es die "schwächste" R1. Da kommt der Dampfhammer erst ab 8000 Umdrehungen.

Habe meine Rn12 erst im Oktober verkauft und war froh, dass ich sie los war. Auch wenn es hübsche Mopeds sind.


----------



## ich558 (11. Mai 2015)

Aber wenn sie noch nicht "auf die Seite" gelegt wurde?
Testberichte sind eigentlich ganz gut Gebrauchte Yamaha YZF-R1 von 2004 bis 2010: Beratung - Gebrauchte Motorräder - MOTORRAD


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2015)

Kauf sie, ist ein hübsches Motorrad. Ich hatte zwei Jahre lang die Rn12.
Aber für das Geld bekommst du bessere. Ich habe meine mit 18000km und Bodis Sonderanfertigung (besserer Klang meines Erachtens als Akra) für 4800 verkauft. Knapp 50000 ist schon ne Hausnummer für einen Supersportler.

Und von allen R1en wird die Rn12 in den Foren eher am wenigsten empfohlen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Mai 2015)

Bekannter aus nem anderen Forum hat auch ne RN12 mit ich glaub 50k für 2900€ oder so gekauft, er meinte er habe die auch nur gekauft weil sie noch so gut beinander war.


----------



## ich558 (11. Mai 2015)

4200€ für eine schöne R1 ist schon verlockend aber bei den Km bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das eher günstig oder teuer ist. Ist übrigens vom Händler.
Eine Ducati Monster 696 mit 12000 km, ABS, Bj 2011 für 5400€ stände auch zu Auswahl. 
(Ich weiß 2 ganz verschiedene Sachen )


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2015)

4200€ für die Laufleistung und das Alter ist einfach zu teuer. Lass es lieber. Die Monster ist halt, wie du schon sagst was ganz anderes, Das muss dir gefallen.

Spar lieber noch etwas und kauf dir, wenn es eine R1 werden soll, lieber die Rn19 (sieht ja fast identisch aus) oder gar die Rn22 ( die muss einem aber gefallen). Letztere sollte ja im Preis nun runter gehen da die neue vor einiger Zeit auf den Markt kam.


----------



## ich558 (11. Mai 2015)

Eine RN 19 mit 33000 km für 5800 hätte ich auch gesehen in der geilen rot/weiß Lackierung.
Wie lange halten bei solchen Geräten eigentlich die Reifen wenn man sie normal bewegt?


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2015)

Was heißt normal? 
Einige Fahrer brauchen nach 5-6k km neue Hinterreifen.

Stehen die Maschinen alle bei deinem Händler? Persönlich habe ich mir die Supersportler nie mit so vielen km drauf gekauft. Was nichts schlechtes sein muss wenn sie ordentlich behandelt wurden.
Falls du wirklich heiß auf ne R1 bist, was ich ja verstehen kann , dann schau mal bei der www.r1-community.de vorbei. Die Jungs und Mädels dort haben ordentlich einen an der Klatsche, aber wenn man darüber hinweg sieht, können sie dir wirklich gut sagen auf was du achten musst und können dir auch Tips geben welche Angebote gut sind und welche nicht. 
In der Community findest du auch Leute, die schauen sich ein Angebot für dich an wenn sie "nebenan" wohnen. Musst nur nett sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Edit: Meine Kleine die ich verkauft habe


----------



## T-Drive (11. Mai 2015)

Nimm die Duc, die macht mehr spass  

5-6k km hält der Hinterreifen grad mal an meinem Reisedampfer. Bei der Leistung der R1 sind 3k km eher realistisch.


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2015)

Da musste aber schon ordentlich am Hahn drehen. 
Meine Reifen hießen glaube ich Conti Sport Attack 2 und die habe ich gute 5k km gefahren bevor die so langsam hinüber waren. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, ich bin noch weit davon entfernt, so eine Maschine richtig ausnutzen zu können


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Mai 2015)

Vaddern hat sich gestern auch ne XJ600 Diversion geholt, und ich hab den Fehler gemacht die mal anzumachen

Ich will endlich größer dürfen


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Mai 2015)

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf Ende Juli, damit ich den Lappen endlich fertig machen kann


----------



## efdev (11. Mai 2015)

ich auch aber mein gehalt kommt nicht  kann mir noch keine kleidung holen.
und ne maschine kann ich mir dieses jahr wohl auch nicht mehr holen, ahh ich hasse dieses geld warum brauch man davon auch so viel.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Mai 2015)

Kleidung habe ich schon. Wenn der Schein da ist, gibt es erst mal einen anderen Helm und ein Motorrad


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Mai 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Da musste aber schon ordentlich am Hahn drehen.
> Meine Reifen hießen glaube ich Conti Sport Attack 2 und die habe ich gute 5k km gefahren bevor die so langsam hinüber waren. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, ich bin noch weit davon entfernt, so eine Maschine richtig ausnutzen zu können


Ich fahre die RaceAttack und die machen keine 3000. Kleben dafür pervers auf der Straße.
Sind eigentlich Rennreifen, aber man darf die auch auf der Straße fahren.

Achso:
Habe mein Mopped heute gewaschen und mich wieder wie jedes mal geärgert, dass ich goldene Felgen haben musste. Sieht toll aus, aber die sauber zu bekommen ist jedes mal so extrem nervig.


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Mai 2015)

Mittwoch geht es auf die neue Doppel-R. [emoji33]


----------



## T-Drive (12. Mai 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Mittwoch geht es auf die neue Doppel-R. [emoji33]



aber nicht schneller als dein Schutzengel fliegen kann


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Mai 2015)

Das sowieso. Bin die HP4 ja schon gefahren, zumindest leistungstechnisch sollte da wohl kein spürbarer Unterschied sein denke ich. Das ganze Design der Kiste ist aber einfach nur zum . Werde dann im Laufe des Jahres dann auch mal die neue R1 und die H2 fahren, soweit das dann möglich ist. Denke eine von den Dreien wird dieses Jahr in meiner Garage landen und sich neben die GSR 750 L4 stellen. Die R1 RN19 macht dann die Biege.


----------



## Driftking007 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mich nun nach laanger zeit entschieden. Ich hab meine Freundin gegen eine fast neue MT-07 eingetauscht.  
Grad mal 2 monate alt gewesen. Top. Macht mega spaß, ist wie Fahrrad fahren. Ich war auch Er6n probefahren, doch die ist langweilig, schwer und irgendwie undhandlich dagegen. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2015)

Die MT-07 werde ich mir auch mal anschauen.
Ist in der engeren Auswahl neben XJ6, 390/690 Duke.


----------



## Driftking007 (18. Mai 2015)

390er bin ich auch gefahren ... macht auch spaß. Aber dann zahle ich lieber 500 mehr und hab 500mal mehr spaß. Vorallem beim überholen. 
Und ich muss keine angst haben dass sich die ktm unter meinem arsch in teile auflöst  

Und ziehen tut die Mt-07 besser als die duke  hab ich letztens mit PrincePaul getestet. Dadurch dass man bei der Duke häufiger schalten muss.
Vorteile der großen, mittlerweile auch der kleinen ist die anti-hopping kupplung. Und Stahlflexbremsleitungen  Aber für das Geld hat man, find ich zumindest, bei der MT-07 mehr als bei einer Duke.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2015)

Wie ist denn die Sozius-Tauglichkeit der MT-07?
Also das ist kein must have, aber kann man denn problemlos Leute auf kurzen Strecken mitnehmen (kürzer als Tagestouren)?


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

Sofern preislich im Rahmen, würde ich einen Blick auf die Street Triple (R) empfehlen. War lange Zeit die Klassenbeste.
In Sachen Fahrwerk und Motor deutlich überlegen und mindestens ebenso handlich. Die aktuelle wiegt nur 182kg vollgetankt.
Achja, der Sound ist übrigens auch ansprechender, sofern man 3-Zylinder mag. Ab 6000 U/min röhrt sie wie n Drache. 

edit: Video von 1000PS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWK2mJAUc1E


----------



## Driftking007 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich bin nun noch nie mit sozius gefahren. Hab ja meine Freundin eingetauscht ^^  
Aber ich glaub man sitzt nicht soo geil wie auf einer ER6. Festhalten ist auch nur an dem sitzband möglich.

Mir war und ist ABS sehr wichtig gewesen bei meiner Motorradwahl. Und ich wollte was relativ neues. Da hab man so um die 5000 bis 6000 kaum auswahl  

Meine MT-07 ist in weiß, mit roter Feder. Sieht echt lecker aus


----------



## PrincePaul (18. Mai 2015)

Wenn das Geld/Führerschein da ist würd ich auf keinsten was kleineres kaufen.
Also diese 300er ccm Regionen kannst eig direkt mal streichen xD

Aber das wirst du schnell nach einer Probefahrt merken.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Sofern preislich im Rahmen, würde ich einen Blick auf die Street Triple (R) empfehlen. War lange Zeit die Klassenbeste.
> In Sachen Fahrwerk und Motor deutlich überlegen und mindestens ebenso handlich. Die aktuelle wiegt nur 182kg vollgetankt.
> Achja, der Sound ist übrigens auch ansprechender, sofern man 3-Zylinder mag. Ab 6000 U/min röhrt sie wie n Drache.
> 
> ...



Auch wenns dumm klingt, die hat mir zu viel Leistung 
Das würde kein gutes Ende nehmen.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Auch wenns dumm klingt, die hat mir zu viel Leistung
> Das würde kein gutes Ende nehmen.


Das Schöne an ihr ist, dass sie sich eigentlich extrem einfach fahren lässt und einem auch Fehler verzeihen kann. Der Drehmomentverlauf ist extrem gleichmäßig. Da gibt es keine Überraschungen.
Bin am Anfang aber auch 2 Jahre ne kleinere Maschine gefahren. War ne SV650S. Im direkten Vergleich ein schrecklickes Motorrad. ^^


----------



## Driftking007 (18. Mai 2015)

Die MT-07 hat aber auch das gleiche drehmoment wie die Street Triple R. Und gleichmäßig ist es auch hier.
Muss man halt schauen. Sitzposition und probefahrt machen  Für mich war halt ABS ausschlaggebend. Dass man das leider noch nicht serienmäßig überall findet, find ich doch schon teils erschreckend. Ich fahr auch bei regen. Und ich will ungern n wegknickendes Vorderrad haben.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Die MT-07 hat aber auch das gleiche drehmoment wie die Street Triple R. Und gleichmäßig ist es auch hier.
> Muss man halt schauen. Sitzposition und probefahrt machen  Für mich war halt ABS ausschlaggebend. Dass man das leider noch nicht serienmäßig überall findet, find ich doch schon teils erschreckend. Ich fahr auch bei regen. Und ich will ungern n wegknickendes Vorderrad haben.


Yo, die MT hat ja sogar etwas mehr Hubraum. Nur dreht sie eben nicht bis 12.000.
Als Einsteigermotorrad ist sie auf jeden Fall die rationalere Lösung.

Ich fahre nie bei Regen. Hat mehrere Gründe:
Meine Reifen sind fast Slicks und taugen bei Nässe gar nicht
Ich mag es nicht
Ich habe kein ABS
Ich musste ja unbedingt goldene Felgen haben... Die muss ich so schon öfters reinigen, aber nach Regen wäre das n Totalausfall.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich werde auch auf jeden Fall eine mit ABS kaufen. Würde ja auch keiner mehr im Auto darauf verzichten, also wieso sollte man da beim Motorrad verzichten?


----------



## Driftking007 (18. Mai 2015)

Auf der Rennstrecke ohne ABS ... ok das kann ich verstehen. Aber im straßenverkehr find ich, da sollte man ABS haben. Wie oft hab ich schon es erlebt wo die ne karre vor dir meint, noch schnell raus zu müssen. Mit ABS hau ich einfach rein. Muss mir keine gedanken machen dass ich vorne wegknicke. Jeder Untergrund ist anders. Auf der Rennstrecke weiß man wie man wo wie stark bremsen muss. Man kennt den Boden. Und man hat platz, sollte man sich mal lang machen.

Dustin91 an deiner stelle würd ich probefahrten machen. Probesitzen. Vergleichen, was wo die Inspektionen kosten, wie die Intervalle sind. Schauen was so der Gebrauchtmarkt her gibt.

Mit ABS neuere modelle in der Preisregion bei mir waren:

Kawasaki Ninja 300: Spaßiges motorrad. Auch trotz nur 300ccm. Doch gegenüber meinem 400ccm Roller keine Steigerung.

KTM Duke 390 / RC 390: Ich bin die Duke gefahren. Fährt sich genial. Ist auf engen kurven wohl kaum zu schlagen. Hier muss man aber Kastl Tuning einplanen. Anderer Topf. Da ist man schnell trotz gebrauchten bei 5500 Euro. Und von der Qualität will ich gar nicht erst reden.

KTM Duke 690: Sehr gut vergleichbar mit der MT-07. Hat einige Höherwertigere komponten. Ist aber ein Einzylinder, aber sie ist auch sehr leicht.. Frisst reifen und gern auch etwas Öl. Technisch gibts da auch hier und da produktionsfehler seit jahren. Aber ich find man sitzt mit 1,90 sehr angenehm. Aber auch hier bezahlt man sich am Zubehör schnell Tod. 

Kawasaki ER6: Da gefällt mir ab 2012 die Designpalette. Ab 2010 gibts da eigendlich keine technischen Probleme mehr. Bewährte Technik. Schöner klang find ich schon mit dem Originalpott. Nur Leistung spürbar erst im oberen Drehzahlband. Nicht so sehr linear wie MT. Haben aber noch 6000er Inspektionsintervalle. Kann bei 12000 im jahr teurer im vergleich werden.

MT-07: Hab ich schon fast blind gekauft ohne probefahrt. Und ich hab zum glück nichts falsch gemacht. Lineare Leistungsentfaltung. Laut foren bis jetzt noch keine Kinderkrankheiten bekannt. Ich hatte direkt viel Zubehör dabei, Anderer Lenker, lenkererhöhung und so. Auch nach 6,5 Stunden tut mir nur der arsch weh, da der Sitz nicht auf mein Gewicht abgestimmt ist.  Aber auch hier lieber probefahren. Sie fährt sich doch schon manchmal recht ruppig.

ich hab leider nicht nach 3 oder 4 Zylindern geguckt. Ich brauch keine Schreiorgel (die ninja 300 ist aber auch eine). Hat schließlich bald jeder 


Und mein Motorrad mal im Anhang:


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2015)

Das liest sich alles sehr gut, danke für die Tipps  Probefahrt ist klar. Mache Ende Juli den Führerschein fertig und dann gehts vermutlich auf die Suche.
Hast du vielleicht noch Bilder von der Seite? Meine Lederkombi ist ähnlich wie deine und da kann ich dann zumindest schon mal grob ein Farbschema sehen


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

Ich bin letztens die 1290 SUPER DUKE R Probe gefahren.
Ich glaube, das war das perverseste, was ich jemals gemacht habe. Der Motor ist einfach unglaublich. Sound genial, aber diese Kraft. Ich musste durchgehend sabbern. 
1300ccm³, 180PS und 205kg Leergewicht. Wenn die antritt, sehen selbst Supersportler kein Land. 

Habe später mal geschaut, was die in der Versicherung kosten würde. Unter 30 fast unbezahlbar.


----------



## efdev (18. Mai 2015)

ja die duke´s find ich alle auch ganz interessant gebraucht aber so gut wie garnicht zu finden 
und neu naja die 390 ist mit 5k noch günstig aber eben immer noch nicht meine region


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich habe letztens die Videos von 1000PS bezüglich der Kawa H2 und H2R gesehen und ich finde es einfach krass 

Die einleitenden Worte von Nasty Nils sind lustig:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU5ml-JD10

Noch ne Frage:
Was sind jeweilige Vor- und Nachteile zwischen Yamaha XJ6 und MT-07? 
Die beiden Bikes sind, wie oben schon mal erwähnt, in der engeren Auswahl.
Oder kann man die beiden eher nicht vergleichen?


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens die Videos von 1000PS bezüglich der Kawa H2 und H2R gesehen und ich finde es einfach krass
> 
> Die einleitenden Worte von Nasty Nils sind lustig:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU5ml-JD10


Das Video kenne ich schon. Hast du das hier nicht schon einmal präsentiert?

Es gibt aber noch n krasseres Bike, sogar mir Straßenzulassung:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koPQnNZdco0
Hört euch einfach diesen kranken Sound an. Ich kriege sofort Gäneshaut.
Das Teil hat nen 2Liter V8! In der aktuellen Motorrad gibt es einen Artikel über dieses Biest.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das Video kenne ich schon. Hast du das hier nicht schon einmal präsentiert?
> 
> Es gibt aber noch n krasseres Bike, sogar mir Straßenzulassung:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koPQnNZdco0
> ...



Das kann sein. Man wird nicht jünger und mein Gedächtnis schon gar nicht


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Das kann sein. Man wird nicht jünger und mein Gedächtnis schon gar nicht


Mensch, zitier das Video, damit auch andere in den Genuss kommen! 
edit: Dankeschön


----------



## Driftking007 (18. Mai 2015)

Hier nochmal ein Bild von der Seite.

Verbaut sind LSL Lenker, Lenkererhöhung, kuerzes Heck, LED blinker, ERMAX Scheibe, handprotektoren, etwas kleinere Brems und Kupplungshebel für die Handprotektoren.

kommen tun noch neue Felgenringe, LED Kennzeichenbeleuchtung(gestern fertig angebaut, nur noch nicht auf foto) und ich will den oberen Roten Rahmen mit Sturzpads der Moto Cage


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2015)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Bild von der Seite.
> 
> Verbaut sind LSL Lenker, Lenkererhöhung, kuerzes Heck, LED blinker, ERMAX Scheibe, handprotektoren, etwas kleinere Brems und Kupplungshebel für die Handprotektoren.
> 
> kommen tun noch neue Felgenringe, LED Kennzeichenbeleuchtung(gestern fertig angebaut, nur noch nicht auf foto) und ich will den oberen Roten Rahmen mit Sturzpads der Moto Cage



Schickes Teil


----------



## PrincePaul (18. Mai 2015)

Kann man den Moto Cage Rahmen einfach als Ersatzteil beim Händler bestellen?


----------



## hendrosch (18. Mai 2015)

Ein paar Sachen kann ich zu der Diskussion noch beitragen obwohl ich erst A1 hab. 
Gefahren bin ich deshalb auch nur die 390er Duke und die Streety (haben wir noch und hat meine Mutter jetzt neu).
Die Duke ist recht spaßig zu fahren, aber ihren Preis entsprechend auch nicht so komfortabel. Gebrauchte gibt es kaum, werden aber anscheinend auch kaum gefordert. Die Qualität schwankt etwas aber wenn Fehler erst mal ausgemerzt sind ist sie ganz zuverlässig. (Bei unsrer war von Werk an der Motor undicht - kam neu - der Bremslichtschalter vorne wurde geschätzte hundert mal gewechselt) Aber mit mittlerweile 12000km läuft sie noch gut und hat uns an Reparaturen nichts gekostet. 
An der Street Triple hat hier niemand was aus zu setzten (außer vielleicht dem Spritverbrauch) fährt sich in jedem Drezahlbereich gut und eine Leistungsexplosion gibts nicht, aber unten raus kommt gut was also muss man eigentlich immer vorsichtig am Gas sein (ok bin 15PS gewöhnt  )

Den Vergleich mit der MT-07 hatte nur mein Vater und der Unterschied muss wohl deutlich gewesen sein, denn vor der Probefahrt war eher die Yamaha favorisiert, was man dazu sagen muss ist das die Triumph echt günstig war und deshalb der Preis kein großer Punkt bei der Auswahl war.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> An der Street Triple hat hier niemand was aus zu setzten (außer vielleicht dem Spritverbrauch) fährt sich in jedem Drezahlbereich gut und eine Leistungsexplosion gibts nicht, aber unten raus kommt gut was also muss man eigentlich immer vorsichtig am Gas sein (ok bin 15PS gewöhnt  )


Man kann mit ihr wunderbar aus dem Kurvenscheitel heraus in den Drift gehen, wenn man den Gashahn etwas zügiger aufreißt und sie bleibt komplett kontrollierbar. Auch Wheelies gehen ohne Problem. Selbst im dritten Gang bekommt man das Vorderrad noch hoch. 
Vorteil der R Version ist nebenbei, dass man damit richtig heizen kann, weil das Fahrwerk ziemlich straff ist. Für manchen vielleicht zu straff. Aber das ist ja auch einstellbar, demnach kein Problem.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich bin letztens die 1290 SUPER DUKE R Probe gefahren.
> Ich glaube, das war das perverseste, was ich jemals gemacht habe. Der Motor ist einfach unglaublich. Sound genial, aber diese Kraft. Ich musste durchgehend sabbern.
> 1300ccm³, 180PS und 205kg Leergewicht. Wenn die antritt, sehen selbst Supersportler kein Land.
> 
> Habe später mal geschaut, was die in der Versicherung kosten würde. Unter 30 fast unbezahlbar.



Die Duke ist auch ein feines Teil. Als Steigerung könntest du mal die Doppel R testen. Bin das 2015er Modell letzte Woche gefahren. Gut, ich kannte die HP4 schon und wusste daher, was mich in etwa erwartet, aber trotzdem. Das Ding reißt dir in jeder lebenslage die Arme ab. Bis 200 nochmal schneller als die Duke und darüber sowieso, auch bedingt durch die Scheibe. [emoji4]


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Mai 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Duke ist auch ein feines Teil. Als Steigerung könntest du mal die Doppel R testen. Bin das 2015er Modell letzte Woche gefahren. Gut, ich kannte die HP4 schon und wusste daher, was mich in etwa erwartet, aber trotzdem. Das Ding reißt dir in jeder lebenslage die Arme ab. Bis 200 nochmal schneller als die Duke und darüber sowieso, auch bedingt durch die Scheibe. [emoji4]


Ja, im Vergleich zu anderen Supersportlern hat die RR einen genialen Drehmomentverlauf. Vielen geht unten rum und wenn nicht da, dann spätestens im höheren Drehzahlbereich die Puste aus. 
Auf 200 kommt ja jede 1000er Rennsemmel schneller als die Duke. Allein weil irgendwann jenseits der 100 km/h der Luftwiderstand nicht mehr "nur" linear ansteigt.
Nur finde ich die reinen Beschleunigungswerte uninteressant, weil sie eben meistens nur theoretisch sind, außer man fährt auf der Rennstrecke und mehr als 200 km/h finde ich abgesehen von der Autobahn fragwürdig, auch wenn einem manchmal die rechte Hand ausrutscht und man sich diesem Bereich mehr nähert als man sollte, sofern Strecke und Übersicht es zulassen. 
Im Alltag schaltet man ja nicht immer erst ab dem roten Bereich und fährt je nach Strecke 1-2 Gänge höher. Da wird dann der Durchzug interessanter und genau da schwächeln manche. Die Superduke hat schon ab 3000 U/min 100 Nm zur Verfügung, was nicht mal eine Panigale schafft. 
Da ich aber auch schon mal längere Touren fahre und auch an einem Tag von hier (Düsseldorf) bis zu den Alpen, sind mir Supersportler einfach zu unbequem. Irgendwann als 2. oder 3. Motorrad gerne, aber momentan geht das noch nicht.

Die S1000RR hat dieses Jahr übrigens Konkurrenz durch Aprilia bekommen. Die RSV4 RF knackt auch die 200 PS und hat laut Motorrad das bessere Fahrwerk, was sich in Kurvenstabilität, Lenkpräzision und Handlichkeit zeigt. Da du ja sowieso eher der Supersportler Fan bist, solltest du dir eigentlich die aktuelle Motorrad kaufen. Da werden die aktuellen Rennsemmeln auf der Rennstrecke ausgefahren; in der nächsten folgt dann der Landstraßentest, den die BMW wahrscheinlich im Gegensatz zum Tracktest gewinnen wird.


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die S1000RR hat dieses Jahr übrigens Konkurrenz durch Aprilia bekommen. Die RSV4 RF knackt auch die 200 PS und hat laut Motorrad das bessere Fahrwerk, was sich in Kurvenstabilität, Lenkpräzision und Handlichkeit zeigt. Da du ja sowieso eher der Supersportler Fan bist, solltest du dir eigentlich die aktuelle Motorrad kaufen. Da werden die aktuellen Rennsemmeln auf der Rennstrecke ausgefahren; in der nächsten folgt dann der Landstraßentest, den die BMW wahrscheinlich im Gegensatz zum Tracktest gewinnen wird.



Da gabs jetzt auch einen 1000er-Vergleichstest bei 1000PS. Da haben alle drei Fahrer mit der Aprilia die schnellste Rundenzeit hingelegt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxOo5Q2zj10


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Da gabs jetzt auch einen 1000er-Vergleichstest bei 1000PS. Da haben alle drei Fahrer mit der Aprilia die schnellste Rundenzeit hingelegt:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxOo5Q2zj10


Ja, das müsste der gleiche Test sein. PS gehört zu Motorrad und die nutzen die Tests immer für beide Hefte. Ich unterstütze die aber gerne finanziell. Außerdem schaffen es nicht alle Infos in die Videos, aber is natürlich cool, dazu auf bewegte Bilder zu haben. Habe den Kanal seit gestern auch abonniert. Früher habe ich mir die Videos immer einzeln rausgesucht. 

Der österreichische Dialekt is natürlich herrlich. 

Der Sound der Aprilia is natürlich auch ne Sache für sich.


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ja, das müsste der gleiche Test sein. PS gehört zu Motorrad und die nutzen die Tests immer für beide Hefte. I



Ah ok. Das dachte ich mir schon fast, weil ich paar mal erstaunliche Parallelen entdeckt habe und mir gedacht habe, dass das doch kein Zufall sein kann


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Mai 2015)

Der Sound der RSV4 ist echt sowas von zum verlieben
Ich find V Motoren wie in Ducs bzw. jetzt in der RSV4 oder auch in Choppern klingen auch mega fett


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Mai 2015)

Ich kann mich mit Aprilia generell nicht anfreunden. Weiß nicht warum, aber ich mag die Marke nicht. 

Was ich sowohl an meiner GSR 750 als auch an meiner R1 jetzt vermisse, ist die Cruise Control. Man war das geil auf der RR. Cruise Control rein und die Arme während der Fahrt mal erwas entspannen. Richtig gut. [emoji4]


----------



## efdev (23. Mai 2015)

mal eine kleine frage ich hab mir jetzt eine textilhose gekauft soweit so gut,
aber sollte man da etwas drunter tragen (abgesehen von unterwäsche) ?


----------



## roulie90 (23. Mai 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> mal eine kleine frage ich hab mir jetzt eine textilhose gekauft soweit so gut,
> aber sollte man da etwas drunter tragen (abgesehen von unterwäsche) ?



Das kommt darauf an, ob und wie gut diese gefüttert ist. Wenn ich bei meiner das Winterfutter rausnehme dann ziehe ich lieber noch eine atmungsaktvie Leggings darunter an, weil mir die Hose sonst zu sehr auf der Haut scheuert. Sie sitzt ja nicht so eng wie eine Lederkombi.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Mai 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> mal eine kleine frage ich hab mir jetzt eine textilhose gekauft soweit so gut,
> aber sollte man da etwas drunter tragen (abgesehen von unterwäsche) ?



Fahre meistens mit Kombi, meine Textilhose ist relativ weit, wenn, dann zieh ich da drunter meistens noch 'ne Jeans an. Aber auch nur an kälteren Tagen.


----------



## AUTomatikor (28. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, 

Kleine Fragen

Welcher Hersteller ist von den der Schutzausrüstung her total gut? Weil bis jetzt hätte ich so FOX und ne Scott Tyrant Orange Chrome Works im  Auge. 
Und wenn ich mit der schönen Lady Offroad fahre sollte ich da auch eher Protektoren nehmen zum fahren oder würde die Jacke reichen?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (28. Mai 2015)

AUTomatikor schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Kleine Fragen
> 
> ...


Unter offroad versteh ich jetzt mal, dass du mit ner Enduro querfeldein fährst - ja, macht fun, mach ich auch manchmal, aber lass dich nicht erwischen  Oder fährst du richtige Cross-Rennen?
Ne Jacke ist da im Sommer manchmal zu warm, so irre schnell heizt man da ja nicht rum. 
Da würde ich eher solche einzelnen Protektoren unter normale Kleidung drunter ziehen:
Motorrad Protektoren - FC-Moto.de

Auch wenn einige Kandidaten bei youtube das vormachen: Bitte fahr _nie_ ganz ohne Schutz und nie in kurzen Hosen! Ein Sturz auf der Straße oder nem geschotterten Waldweg und du meinst tatsächlich, du seist in der Hölle gelandet ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Mai 2015)

Ich werde mein Mopped diesen Sommer wohl verkaufen und die Kohle direkt in Aktien reinvestieren oder in mein kommendes Unternehmen stecken.
War eine schöne Zeit und ich habe die letzten paar Male noch mehr die Sau raus gelassen als gesund ist, aber von manchen Verbindlichkeiten muss man sich trennen, wenn das eigene Vermögen noch ordentlich zu wachsen hat.

Hier is zufällig niemand an einer gepflegten Street Triple R in Sonderlackierung interessiert? 
Wenn ich in 4-5 Jahren so weit sein sollte, werde ich vielleicht auch wieder unter die aktiven Punktesammler gehen.


----------



## AUTomatikor (29. Mai 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Auch wenn einige Kandidaten bei youtube das vormachen: Bitte fahr _nie_ ganz ohne Schutz und nie in kurzen Hosen! Ein Sturz auf der Straße oder nem geschotterten Waldweg und du meinst tatsächlich, du seist in der Hölle gelandet ^^



Ja klar und ich Laufe 30000 KM/s ^^  Ich bin nicht Dumm wie so manche Menschen 
Cross Rennen nein, aber ich hab hier in der nähe ne Crossstrecke und der Besitzer ist eig ganz cool drauf, und so Querfeldein ein werde ich sicher auch fahren und nein ich lasse mich nicht erwischen, ich kenne die Gegend hier extrem gut und weiß wo ich hinfahren muss damit ich schnell abhauen kann 

Ich will mit der Enduro ja auch in die Schule fahren daher wäre eig ne Jacke besser als 6/9 std in Protektoren rumzulaufen. Wie wäre so eine Protektoren Jacke wie die z.b? Pharao BS Cross Protektorjacke und darüber ein  Hemd wenn ich nicht zur Schule fahre.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Mai 2015)

Hab gestern erstmal meine Lieferung an Cross Sachen erhalten ^^
Crosshelm O Neal 7 Series Camo Gelb - Schnelle Lieferung - 24MX
Cross Bekleidung O'Neal Element Racewear Rot - Schnelle Lieferung - 24MX
Crossbrille Shot Creed Schwarz - Schnelle Lieferung - 24MX
Knieschützer Polisport Devil Schwarz - Schnelle Lieferung - 24MX
die Sachen sinds geworden 

@Automatikor: Protektorwesten sind die besten find ich. Man hat keine einzelnen Protektoren die hin und her fliegen sondern ein einziges Teil. 
Und zwar die hier: https://www.mx-bude.de/PROTEKTOREN-...kets/MX-Bude-Safety-Jacket-schwarz::8467.html
Ist soweit ganz gut, baut aber ziemlich auf 
Samstag gehts dann auf die Crossstrecke Vosswinkel.


----------



## AUTomatikor (29. Mai 2015)

Ja finde ich auch ^^ Bequemer sind die ja auch.
Der Helm schaut richtig nice aus.

Sind die Handschuhe, Helm und Stifel eig gut? Oder gibts bessere für den Preis? Lieber fragen statt Doof kaufen ^^ 
FOX Bomber Handschuhe - FC-Moto.de
FOX V3 Riot Crosshelm Schwarz/Rot - FC-Moto.de
FOX Instinct 2014/15 Stiefel - FC-Moto.de


----------



## killer196 (29. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Mopped diesen Sommer wohl verkaufen und die Kohle direkt in Aktien reinvestieren oder in mein kommendes Unternehmen stecken.
> War eine schöne Zeit und ich habe die letzten paar Male noch mehr die Sau raus gelassen als gesund ist, aber von manchen Verbindlichkeiten muss man sich trennen, wenn das eigene Vermögen noch ordentlich zu wachsen hat.
> 
> Hier is zufällig niemand an einer gepflegten Street Triple R in Sonderlackierung interessiert?
> Wenn ich in 4-5 Jahren so weit sein sollte, werde ich vielleicht auch wieder unter die aktiven Punktesammler gehen.


Was würdest du denn sehen wollen fürs mopped und was hat die runter?


----------



## Offset (1. Juni 2015)

Oh man, die Duke steht jetzt schon 3 Wochen in der Werkstatt, eigentlich schon fast eine Frechheit bei dem Wetter . 2 Wochen davon ist sie nur rumgestanden^^.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2015)

Warum erledigen die Leute in der Werkstatt denn die Arbeit nicht?


----------



## efdev (1. Juni 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Warum erledigen die Leute in der Werkstatt denn die Arbeit nicht?



vielleicht fällt auch nach jeder reperatur etwas anderes ab


----------



## Offset (2. Juni 2015)

Die haben wohl genug zu tun, was nicht gerade für KTM spricht . 
Aber eine Inspektion und einen neuen Ganghebel anschrauben kann ja nich so lange dauern.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juni 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Die haben wohl genug zu tun, was nicht gerade für KTM spricht .


KTM expandiert gewaltig. Vielleicht haben sie in ihren Werkstätten noch keine größeren Kapazitäten geschaffen?
Da wird sich auf jeden Fall noch etwas tun, wenn sie weiterhin so wachsen.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Juni 2015)

https://youtu.be/3xAlMzVYKrY?t=1m37s

Manche Leute sind doch einfach nur verrückt 
Natürlich wissen wir nicht, was der Biker gemacht hat. 
Aber dann mit Hammer + Teppichmesser auf ihn loszugehen...


----------



## efdev (2. Juni 2015)

kenn ich schon war mit sicherheit einfach ein alter spinner ansonsten wäre der mopped fahrer nicht stehen geblieben.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Juni 2015)

Wie er ihn foppt min Anlauf und Schwung nehmen 
Wird schon seine Gründe haben, wenn er meint "wenn noch ein mal !" ist der wohl bekannt, sieht auch aus wie ne ruhige Wohngegend+Straße wo der wohl öfters mit Lärm und Speed durch rauscht, wer weiß ? Kann niemand sagen.


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/3xAlMzVYKrY?t=1m37s
> 
> Manche Leute sind doch einfach nur verrückt
> Natürlich wissen wir nicht, was der Biker gemacht hat.
> Aber dann mit Hammer + Teppichmesser auf ihn loszugehen...



Was ein Spinner. Aber spätestens wenn da einer mit so 'nem Hammer auf einen zuhüpft wäre ich nicht so ruhig geblieben wie der. Der hätte ganz schnell die Protektoren meiner Handschuhe geküsst. Man weiß doch gar nicht wie der tickt, stellt euch mal vor der hätte den Hammer durchgezogen. Egal ob Maschine oder Mensch, beides wäre hinüber.


----------



## MfDoom (3. Juni 2015)

Was ein Spinner, sieht aber auch so aus als ob der Fahrer auf dem Fußweg stehengeblieben ist um den Alten zu provozieren 
So wie er reagiert kennt er ihn schon und das passt gut ins Prollvideo. Wahrscheinlich pest er da täglich durch.


----------



## T-Drive (3. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> wäre ich nicht so ruhig geblieben wie der. Der hätte ganz schnell die Protektoren meiner Handschuhe geküsst. Man weiß doch gar nicht wie der tickt, stellt euch mal vor der hätte den Hammer durchgezogen.



IMMER DEFENSIV bleiben, ist besser für die Fahrerlaubnis


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Juni 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> IMMER DEFENSIV bleiben, ist besser für die Fahrerlaubnis



Stimmt schon, aber wenn einer mit einem 5kg Hammer auf mich zurennt bleibe ich sicherlich nicht still stehen.


----------



## Offset (3. Juni 2015)

Er hätte auch locker abhauen können, aber anscheinend wollte er das nicht.


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juni 2015)

Ohne die Vorgeschichte zu kennen, kann man wenig dazu sagen.
Aber spätestens bei der Sichtung des Hammers und dem Androhen, wäre ich auch nicht mehr ruhig geblieben. Die Situation könnte man sogar als eine betrachten, in denen Notwehr in Frage kommt. Dafür brauchts keinen Hammer im Gesicht und kein Messer im Hals.
Sieht aber echt so aus, als ob er den halbwegs kennt und nur etwas Angst einjagen wollte. (Weil er bei ihm wieder Wheelies im Vorgarten gemacht hat)


----------



## moe (4. Juni 2015)

@Thunder: Gibts Bilder von der Maschine? Was hat die runter, was willst du noch und vor allem: Wo steht die Gute?
E: Gerne auch per PM.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juni 2015)

Haben die bei euch heute auch an jeder Ecke ihr Lasergeräte aufgestellt? Das war ja echt krass. Nur leider kenn ich die Orte bereits.
Das Gesicht der Polizisten war lustig als ich zum Wheelie ansetzte, nachdem ich seine Höhe erreicht habe.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juni 2015)

Hätte der typ mich so angefasst wie den Biker in dem Video wär ich auch nicht so ruhig geblieben, sowas würde ich mir nicht bieten lassen 

Edit: Thunder: Haben die deinen Wheelie einfach akzeptiert?


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Juni 2015)

Oh man, hier beim Händler steht genau so eine XJ6 in schwarz, wie ich sie gerne hätte und mir vermutlich auch kaufen werde.
Jedoch werde ich erst Ende Juli/Anfang August mit dem Schein fertig sein und dann ist sie vielleicht schon weg.
Und kaufen ohne Probefahrt wäre doof.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Juni 2015)

Nimm doch jemanden mit der schon den Schein hat. Dann lässt du den fahren und musst halt noch zwei Monate warten bis du sie selber fährst. Tut dann zwar noch mehr weh, wenn man jedes mal vorbeigeht und nicht fahren kanm, aber man hat schonmal was.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Juni 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Edit: Thunder: Haben die deinen Wheelie einfach akzeptiert?


Ja. 
In einer Kurve stand auch ein Motorradpolizist, der mich weiter fahren ließ, obwohl ich die Kurve "etwas" zügiger als erlaubt gefahren bin. Hat sogar nur gegrinst als ich ihn erblickte.
Cooler Typ.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Juni 2015)

Mal schauen wann ich mal kontrolliert werde, seit 2 1/2 Jahren nen Führerschein und noch keinem Cop begegnet


----------



## AUTomatikor (6. Juni 2015)

Zu diesen Video fällt mir eig nur ein, hätte der mich versucht mitn Hammer zu schlagen hätte ich ihm den Hammer weggenommen weggeworfen und den selber aufn Boden gefegt ^^ und dann weggefahren sowas ist wirklich Asozial hoch 10 von dem alten Mann


----------



## hendrosch (6. Juni 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann ich mal kontrolliert werde, seit 2 1/2 Jahren nen Führerschein und noch keinem Cop begegnet


Geht mir auch so bzw. Begegenet schon nur interessieren die sich nicht für mich 
Sind nur auf der Suche nach getunten Rollern. Nicht Mofas oder 125ern ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Juni 2015)

Bei mir im Dorf ist eh nix los, vor paar Jahren haben sie halt paar Frühschopper kassiert, danach war viel los aber mittlerweile fahren sie halt alle paar Wochen mal durch.
Vorher hätte man die Straße mit 200 vorheizen können, weils keinen juckt.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2015)

Die Polizei kontrolliert fast ausschließlich nur da, wo Geld zu holen ist. Die Anweisungen kommen übrigens direkt von den Kommunen, auch wenn sie es selten zugeben.
Wenn ihr irgendwo abgeleben wohnt, lohnt sich das wegen den 3 Moppeds am Tag nicht.
Kommt mal in die Eifel oder ins Bergische, da fahren je nach Streckenabschnitt pro Stunde hunderte Moppeds durch! Da klingelt dann die Kasse.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Juni 2015)

Joa, ist schon ganz praktisch wenn man auch mal unangemeldet rumfahren kann


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2015)

So sehr ich sonst auch über alle Städte in NRW schimpfe, es gibt hier so viele geniale Stellen.
Das Land ist abwechslungsreich wie kaum ein anderes Bundesland.
In der Region um Siegen gibts nen kleinen Schwarzwald, um Winterberg haben wir unsere Voralpen, zwischen Wattendscheid und Wuppertal gibts wunderbare Laubwälder, Richtung Holland ists flach, wie es flacher kaum geht, Westfalen ähnelt mit seinen Anhöhen manch einem Stück in Bayern, das Bergische ist voller wunderbarer Täler... Ich könnte noch ewig so weiter machen.
Nur leider müssen zwischen alle diesen wunderbaren Dingen dann so hässliche Städte wie Wuppertal, Köln, Siegen, Solingen, das Ruhrgebiet  etc. liegen und wegen der ganzen Bewohner gibts natürlich auch mehr Verkehr...

Nutzt hier einer ne Cam? Hat jm. die neue GoPro Black schon probiert?


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Juni 2015)

Hier sind auch viele super Abschnitte wo nix los ist, leider sind oft die Fahrbahnen so fertig, dass man fast weinen könnte...
Wenigstens wurde son kleiner Abschnitt durchs Holz der paar km weg ist neu gemacht, den nehm ich meistens noch mit


----------



## hendrosch (6. Juni 2015)

Wollte mir vielleicht ne Xiaomi Yi kaufen 350 oder 400€ für ne Action Cam ist mir einfach zu viel. Und da bekommt man für ca. 150€ mir jede Menge Zubehör schon ordentlich was.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wollte mir vielleicht ne Xiaomi Yi kaufen 350 oder 400€ für ne Action Cam ist mir einfach zu viel. Und da bekommt man für ca. 150€ mir jede Menge Zubehör schon ordentlich was.


Mich reizen die 120 fps bei 1080p der neuen Black, aber stimmt schon, der Preis ist sehr hoch. Nur könnte man so schöne Zeitlupen machen.


----------



## Offset (6. Juni 2015)

Mein Bruder hat eine Hero 3+ Silver, macht echt schöne Aufnahmen (Videos und Fotos) und diese Version ist von den Gopros mMn. auch die Vernünftigste. Ob es einem so viel Geld wert ist muss auch jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Juni 2015)

Ich wurde  gestern von der Polizei angehalten wie viele andere hier auch. Die haben das Mopped und meine Sachen durchsucht, ob ich Drogen, Schusswaffen oder ähnliches mitführe. Grund war wohl ein Treffen in der Nähe, wo Hells Angels und Bandidos erwartet wurden. Eine R1 eignet sich ja auch so gut zum Waffen und Deogentransport.  
Alle 100m standen hier überall Streifenwagen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Juni 2015)

Klar, R1 ist die typische Rockerkrarre


----------



## Makalar (7. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist gegen Ende September mit dem Erhalt der Fahrlizenz der Klasse B zu rechen (hoffentlich )
Da sich aufgrund meiner aktuellen Wohnsituation ein Auto noch nicht lohnt, wollte ich mir ein 50er Moped (oder Roller) zulegen, auch wegen der im vergelich zu einem PKW niedrigen Unterhaltskosten. 
Welche Modelle sind denn bis 800 max 1000 Euronen zu empfehlen, bzw. auf was sollte bei der Anschaffung geachtet werden, außer auf eine Laufleistung unter 10000(?) km?


----------



## STSLeon (7. Juni 2015)

Bei Gopro würde ich nur noch Black Editions kaufen. Ich habe die Silber 3+ und die Black Edition und die BE rockt definitiv mehr. Der Sensor ist deutlich besser. Oder versuchen eine 4 Silber zu kaufen, die hat den Sensor der 3+ Black Edition


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Juni 2015)

Der Vorteil der GoPro Hero 4 Silver ist halt, dass sie ein eingebautes Display hat. Da kann man direkt sehen, wie z.B. der Winkel der Kamera ist und man muss nicht mit dem Handy rumhantieren bzw. eine Monitorrückseite für die Black kaufen. Was auch ganz nett ist, ist  die Drift Ghost S. Da ist halt ganz nice, dass ihre Linse drehbar ist und man so, egal wo die Kamera befestigt ist, den richtigen Winkel einstellen kann, damit der Horizont gerade ist.
Einen Monitor hat sie auch und es ist relativ viel Ausrüstung dabei (z.B. Fernbedienung etc., welche alleine bei GoPro schon über 80 € kostet). Die Bildquali, vor allem Nachts, ist halt bei den GoPros über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Juni 2015)

Hab heute zum Abschluss des Wochenendes nochmal die GSR eine Runde bewegt. [emoji4]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Driftking007 (7. Juni 2015)

Makalar schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gegen Ende September mit dem Erhalt der Fahrlizenz der Klasse B zu rechen (hoffentlich )
> Da sich aufgrund meiner aktuellen Wohnsituation ein Auto noch nicht lohnt, wollte ich mir ein 50er Moped (oder Roller) zulegen, auch wegen der im vergelich zu einem PKW niedrigen Unterhaltskosten.
> Welche Modelle sind denn bis 800 max 1000 Euronen zu empfehlen, bzw. auf was sollte bei der Anschaffung geachtet werden, außer auf eine Laufleistung unter 10000(?) km?



mmh ... da würd ich einfach keinen baumarkt scheiß kaufen. Vielleicht als Roller was zuverlässig ist, ne aerox, speedfight 2. Da haste ersatzteile günstig, qualität noch sehr hoch. Fahren ohne drossel auch ca 65 bis 70. Gebraucht da aufpassen, da dort viel gebastelt wird.
Wenns legaler schneller sein soll, die gute alte schwalbe. Zuverlässigkeit natürlich nicht soo geil.

Unterhalt sinds ca 55 bis 65 Euro Versicherung. Tüv brauchen die nicht. Sprit fressen die 3 bis 5 liter auf 100km. Plus Öl.


----------



## efdev (7. Juni 2015)

in dem thread hier fehlt mir einfach manchmal der like button!

also so dann halt so : schöne maschine Iconoclast


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Juni 2015)

Besten Dank! [emoji4]


----------



## Makalar (8. Juni 2015)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> mmh ... da würd ich einfach keinen baumarkt scheiß kaufen. Vielleicht als Roller was zuverlässig ist, ne aerox, speedfight 2. Da haste ersatzteile günstig, qualität noch sehr hoch. Fahren ohne drossel auch ca 65 bis 70. Gebraucht da aufpassen, da dort viel gebastelt wird.
> Wenns legaler schneller sein soll, die gute alte schwalbe. Zuverlässigkeit natürlich nicht soo geil.
> 
> Unterhalt sinds ca 55 bis 65 Euro Versicherung. Tüv brauchen die nicht. Sprit fressen die 3 bis 5 liter auf 100km. Plus Öl.



Danke dir schonmal 
Wie ist das mit dem Tüv bei Rollern die über 45 fahren, müssen die da auch nicht hin? 
Bin da gar nicht so in der Materie


----------



## DOcean (8. Juni 2015)

https://www.tuev-nord.de/de/hauptun...htm?et_cid=19&et_lid=321355&et_sub=Verkehr_HU

Laut dem muss alles was ein Kraftrad ist hin, oder kurz gesagt alles was ein "normales" Kennzeichen hat, die bis 45 haben ja nur ein Versicherungskennzeichen...


----------



## Makalar (8. Juni 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> https://www.tuev-nord.de/de/hauptun...htm?et_cid=19&et_lid=321355&et_sub=Verkehr_HU
> 
> Laut dem muss alles was ein Kraftrad ist hin, oder kurz gesagt alles was ein "normales" Kennzeichen hat, die bis 45 haben ja nur ein Versicherungskennzeichen...



Danke  
Die vorgeschlagenen Roller haben ja ein solches, also ist das mit den 70kmh eher "Grauzone"?


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Juni 2015)

Bei älteren Modellen ist das legal. Die durften ja noch schneller fahren. Wenn du einen Neuen umbaust zeigen dir die Freunde in grün gerne, wie legal das ist.


----------



## roulie90 (9. Juni 2015)

Genauer gesagt gilt diese Regelung für Moppeds, die vor 1989 gebaut und noch im Originalzustand sind, sprich keine Veränderungen, oder Modifizierungen speziell am Motor haben.

Daher habe ich mir auch eine Simson S51 geholt, bevor ich den Motorradschein gemacht habe. Die hat ohne Probleme 75-80 Sachen erreicht und hatte ein Dreiganggetriebe, wodurch man auch noch das Schalten lernt und üben kann.


----------



## HisN (9. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute mal wieder Putztag einlegen. Inzwischen 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## roulie90 (9. Juni 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Heute mal wieder Putztag einlegen. Inzwischen 10 Jahre alt.



Schickes Biest! Hast du das Heck bei der umgebaut, oder ist die standard ne Einsitzer?


----------



## HisN (9. Juni 2015)

Das Heck ist umgebaut, aber nur für den Kennzeichenhalter. An sich ist das ne Einsitzer-Bank hinten, und man kann so ein Plastik-Teil oben rausnehmen und durch einen Notsitz ersetzen.
Bringt aber nicht viele Punkte, meine Frau hat sich auch nach einem Tag beim Sattler und 200 Euro für Gel-Einlagen und Aufpolsterung über den Komfort beschwehrt


----------



## roulie90 (9. Juni 2015)

Naja so eine Maschine ist ja auch nich zum gemütlichen cruisen zu zweit gemacht 

Sieht aber geil aus mit dem Heck, is noch mit integriertem Licht nehme ich an, sieht schön clean aus


----------



## AUTomatikor (9. Juni 2015)

Ne frage an euch ALLE, wie habt ihr euch entschieden das euer erstes Bike  z .b Supersport, Supermoto, Duke, Enduro etc. ist?


----------



## PrincePaul (9. Juni 2015)

Ich hab meins in einer Auto-Zeitung, in so einem Kurzbericht, gesehen und wusste direkt DAS isses.
Probefahrt obs wirklich passt und gekauft xD


----------



## roulie90 (9. Juni 2015)

Das is wie mit den Frauen, wenn du SIE siehst, dann weißt du es 

Ich fande schon immer Supersportler am attraktivsten, sowohl vom sportlichen Fahren, dem Aussehen, Sound und der Geschwindigkeit her...


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juni 2015)

AUTomatikor schrieb:


> Ne frage an euch ALLE, wie habt ihr euch entschieden das euer erstes Bike  z .b Supersport, Supermoto, Duke, Enduro etc. ist?


Das erste Mopped war n reiner Vernunftkauf. Man muss ja 2 Jahre mit 34PS überbrücken.

Bei der Street Triple R wusste ich es, nachdem ich sie Probe gefahren bin.
Handling eines Fahrrads, aggressiver Sound und einfach zum Kurvenräubern gemacht. 

Gut, dass ich sie der Ducati 999S vorgezogen habe!


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Juni 2015)

War da nicht was mit den 999ern?


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juni 2015)

Ihre Optik war unter Ducatista sehr umstritten. Ich finde und fand sie hingegen geil.
Allerdings ist sie n ziemlich unhandlicher Hobel. Bei schnellerer Fahrt ermüdet man recht schnell, weil man viel arbeiten muss. Naja, ist bei Ducatis Supersportlern selbst heute noch so. Da könnten sie sich was von Aprillia abschauen.
Was anderes wüsst ich nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Juni 2015)

Ah, dann wars wohl das, ich hab nur mal weiß von einem 999 Griff ins Klo gehört. Naja, V2 ist einfach episch  
Alte Buell sind auch super


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juni 2015)

Für mich ist der V2 auch der König unter den Motorradmotoren.
Kann mit dem Nähmaschinengeräusch der meisten Supersportler einfach nichts anfangen, wobei Yamaha und Aprillia sich da noch abheben. Aprillia durch den richtigen V4 und Yamaha durch die geänderte Zündreihenfolge.
Dafür sind sie natürlich wesentlich laufruhiger...

Das durchgehende Pfeifen des Triple Motors liegt aber auch nicht jedem. Aber ab 6000 Umdrehungen klingt er einfach so geil! Is immer wie der Schrei eines Raubtiers.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Juni 2015)

Ich finde beides geil, sowohl 2er als auch 4er. Supersportler haben mich irgendwie als kleiner Pupser schon fasziniert und so bin ich dann bei der R1 irgendwann gelandet. Für's gemütlichere Fahren wollte ich dann auch was mit einem sportlichen Look und genug Dampf, aber halt mit angenehmerer Sitzposition. Nach diversen Probefahrten sämtlicher 600er-1000er Naked Bikes bin ich dann irgendwie bei der GSR 750 hängengeblieben. Ok, der Auktionspreis von 7000€ hat da auch was zu beigsteuert. 

Richtig geil fand ich auch die Nuda 900R!! Die müsst eigentlich auch mal bei mir landen. Das Ding hat richtig Bock gemacht. Die wird glaube ich aber gar nicht mehr gebaut.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Juni 2015)

Nope, baut man mittlerweile leider nicht mehr


----------



## >ExX< (9. Juni 2015)

Ich bin damals nur durch Zufall auf die Honda CBF 600 gestoßen, hatte absolut keine Ahnung von Motorrädern, und wollte eine die für meine Größe passend ist und leicht zu drosseln ist. Eine Rennmaschine war mir auch zu viel für'n Anfang, hab dann aber relativ schnell gemerkt dass so ein Sporttourer doch zu schwer und behäbig ist, auch wenn das Fahrwerk sehr gut war, tolles Motorrad.

Bin dann auf Supermoto gestoßen da sie sehr leicht sind und dabei halt sportlich, eine extrem hohe Endgeschwindigkeit brauch ich auch nicht, Gasannahme ist schön direkt 

Hätte ich jetzt nochmal die Wahl würde ich wohl eine 450er Suzuki RMZ von Cross auf Straße umbauen lassen, so spart man nochmal 30kg Gewicht


----------



## DOcean (10. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte halt eins mit ordentlich Hubraum aber trotzdem "wenig" PS (die magische Grenze unter 100PS) und halbwegs bequemer Sitzpostion... da blieb fast nur noch die CBF1000 oder die Bandit übrig, geworden ist es dann die Honda... weil die halt beim Händler rumstand...


----------



## PrincePaul (10. Juni 2015)

und warum unbedingt unter 100PS? Wegen Steuern/Versicherung oder fürs Gewissen? xD


----------



## DOcean (10. Juni 2015)

Versicherung -> ab dieser komischen Grenzen steigen die Versicherungsbeiträge exorbitant...


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte vorm Kauf der GSR auch bei meiner Versicherung angegragt (DEVK), wie viel eine Drosselung von 106PS auf 98PS ausmachen würde. Zumindest bei denen war es der gleiche Betrag.


----------



## HisN (10. Juni 2015)

Naja, wenn ich überlege das meine 140PS SP-2 echte 50 Euro im Quartal an Haftpflicht kostet. Ist jetzt keine Unmenge. Allerdings bin ich auch steinalt und ohne selbstverschuldete Unfälle


----------



## DOcean (10. Juni 2015)

ich hab damals nicht nachgefragt alles über 98ps (75kw) fällt aber in die größte Klasse daher kann da ein Unterschied sein...

-> https://www.test.de/Motorradversicherung-Grosse-Preisunterschiede-1238309-0/

btw 98ps reichen mir auch dicke...


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Juni 2015)

98PS sind auch mehr als ausreichend im normalen Straßenverkehr. Die 180PS der R1 reize ich auch kaum bis gar nicht aus während normalen Ausfahrten. Aber auf der Bahn macht es ab und an dann doch schonmal Spaß und da ist es dann doch gut ordentlich Leistung zu haben.
Am Wochenende bekomme ich nochmal die S1000RR. Habe letzte Nacht von dem Ding geträumt. Ich glaube im Unterbewusstsein ist meine Entscheidung schon gefallen. 

Eine neue Tröte ist auch auf dem Weg, dauert aber leider 2-3 Wochen. Ixil Hyperlow XL.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juni 2015)

Verstehe den Auspuffwahn nicht so ganz. Die Zubehördinger erreichen wirklich fast nie Leistung und Drehmoment des Originals.
Aus optischen Gründen oder soundtechnisch kann man es machen, aber wenn dann manch einer mit seinem Gewichtsersparnis von 500g ankommt, könnte ich mich totlachen. 500g weniger und gleichzeitig auch noch 10PS eingespart. Na wunderbar.
Dann lieber etwas abspecken und gut ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2015)

Also beim Akra für die aktuellr Speed Triple spart man glaub 3 Kilo ein und hat sogar mehr PS, war aber auch auch der einzige slip-on aus dem Test, der außer Gewicht auch mehr Leistung und Drehmoment gebracht hag


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2015)

Ich finde aber, dass die Street Triple schon ab Werk so einen geilen Sound hat, dass man da keinen extra Auspuff braucht 
Da gibt es viele andere Bikes, die das wesentlich nötiger haben.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung, hab die bisher noch nie Live gehört.
Das einzige was ander aktuellen schon sehr gewöhungsbedürftig ist sind die Scheinwerfer so weit vorn


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Verstehe den Auspuffwahn nicht so ganz. Die Zubehördinger erreichen wirklich fast nie Leistung und Drehmoment des Originals.
> Aus optischen Gründen oder soundtechnisch kann man es machen, aber wenn dann manch einer mit seinem Gewichtsersparnis von 500g ankommt, könnte ich mich totlachen. 500g weniger und gleichzeitig auch noch 10PS eingespart. Na wunderbar.
> Dann lieber etwas abspecken und gut ist.



Wegen 500 Gramm hol ich mir garantiert keinen Auspuff. 
Die GSR hat mit dem originalen Topf einen doch sehr sanften Klang, gefällt mir nicht. Und von der Optik her geht das Boot auch überhaupt nicht finde ich. Viel zu fett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2015)

KZH, Blinker und Krawalltüte bringen die Hersteller leider nie hin..


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wegen 500 Gramm hol ich mir garantiert keinen Auspuff.
> Die GSR hat mit dem originalen Topf einen doch sehr sanften Klang, gefällt mir nicht. Und von der Optik her geht das Boot auch überhaupt nicht finde ich. Viel zu fett.


Wie gesagt, aus den Gründen finde ich es ja noch ok. 

Aber ich kenn mach einen der von Gewichtsreduktion am Mopped spricht und dann selber min 10-20kg reduzieren könnte, die man wirklich beim fahren spürt. 



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also beim Akra für die aktuellr Speed Triple spart man glaub 3 Kilo ein und hat sogar mehr PS, war aber auch auch der einzige slip-on aus dem Test, der außer Gewicht auch mehr Leistung und Drehmoment gebracht hag


Die Statistiken der Hersteller stimmen nie. So wie auch kein japanisches Motorrad die Herstellerangaben in Sachen Leistung erreicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2015)

Sie haben aber die Leistungen mit den Auspuffen gemessen.
Und der Akra  war glaub 5 PS über Herstellerangabe


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juni 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Sie haben aber die Leistungen mit den Auspuffen gemessen.
> Und der Akra  war glaub 5 PS über Herstellerangabe


Den Test würde ich gerne sehen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2015)

Der war in der Roadster 01/2015, beim 20 Jahre Speed Triple Artikel.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2015)

Kann mir einer erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Bikes ist? 

Street Triple - Der Spirit von Triumph | Triumph Motorcycles | Triumph Motorcycles

Street Triple - Der Spirit von Triumph | Triumph Motorcycles | Triumph Motorcycles

Ich finde da irgendwie keinen Unterschied (abgesehen vom Preis)


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juni 2015)

Die eine ist auf 70kw gedrosselt. (Damit sie in der günstigeren Versicherungsklasse ist?)
Der Unterschied zwischen R und der ohne war auch mal größer.

@ pommesbunker
Ok, sieht interessant aus. Das kommt aber wirklich eher selten vor, außer man tauscht die ganze Auspuffanlage und nicht nur das Endrohr.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die eine ist auf 70kw gedrosselt. (Damit sie in der günstigeren Versicherungsklasse ist?)
> Der Unterschied zwischen R und der ohne war auch mal größer.
> .



Aber die haben doch beide 106 PS laut der Seite. Also wieso sollte man drosseln? Oder verhindert die Drossel auf 70 Kw eine Streuung nach oben?


----------



## AUTomatikor (10. Juni 2015)

Ne frage wegen ccm ... da ich mich damit 0 Auskenne bzw mit Motoren, einer in meiner Klasse meinte 4 Zylinder und 50 ccm wären stark genug für berg fahren, stimmt das? 

Kann man das Drossel selber machen oder macht das die KFZ? Weil ich muss ja meine kommende Enduro 690  ja drossel wegen A2... bzw wegen anderen Auspuff muss man da iwas "ummelden" ? Oder kann ich umbauen und dann so normal fahren?


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juni 2015)

@ dustin

70 x 1,36 sind doch keine 106. Da müsste etwas um die 95 rauskommen.
Wenns nichts mit der Versicherung zu tun hat, muss man bei Triumph nachfragen.

@ AUTomatikor
Ein 50ccm³ 4-Zylinder? Gibt es sowas überhaupt? 
Die Dinger haben kaum Drehmoment und bekommen deswegen natürlich Probleme mit Steigungen. Kommt dann aber auch auf das Gewicht des Rollers und den Fahrer an.

Meine Drossel wurde damals in der Werkstatt angebracht und wieder abgebaut. Man muss das ja eintragen lassen. Wenn du es selbst machst, brauchste ja trotzdem jemanden, der das überprüft. Weiß nicht, ob sich das lohnt. Da kenne ich mich aber auch nicht aus.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ dustin
> 
> 70 x 1,36 sind doch keine 106. Da müsste etwas um die 95 rauskommen.
> Wenns nichts mit der Versicherung zu tun hat, muss man bei Triumph nachfragen.



 Bin ich ein Fisch  Ich habs halt nicht ausgerechnet, sondern einfach nur auf der Seite geschaut und da stand halt 106 PS (was ja darauf bezogen war, wenn die 70 KW-Drossel weg ist).
Dann ist es klar, dass es wegen der Versicherung ist


----------



## >ExX< (10. Juni 2015)

AUTomatikor schrieb:


> Ne frage wegen ccm ... da ich mich damit 0 Auskenne bzw mit Motoren, einer in meiner Klasse meinte 4 Zylinder und 50 ccm wären stark genug für berg fahren, stimmt das?
> 
> Kann man das Drossel selber machen oder macht das die KFZ? Weil ich muss ja meine kommende Enduro 690  ja drossel wegen A2... bzw wegen anderen Auspuff muss man da iwas "ummelden" ? Oder kann ich umbauen und dann so normal fahren?



fürs Berg fahren?    also 50ccm sind eigentlich ja nur 2 Takt 1 Zylinder Motoren, und die haben meistens so 3 bis 5 PS. kannst dir ja sicher vorstellen dass die fast schlechter gehen als manch Roller  
Wenn dein Kollege das wirklich behauptet hat, zeig ihm einfach mal deine 690er


----------



## AUTomatikor (10. Juni 2015)

Ja meine "Freundin" kommt erst leider wenn ich 18 bin :/


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Juni 2015)

Bin jetzt vom Ixil auf den Hurric Pro 2 umgeschwenkt. Nächste Woche sollte das Ding da sein. Im August kommt dann noch der Bug Spoiler. [emoji33]


----------



## T-Drive (12. Juni 2015)

AUTomatikor schrieb:


> Ne frage wegen ccm ... da ich mich damit 0 Auskenne bzw mit Motoren, einer in meiner Klasse meinte 4 Zylinder und 50 ccm wären stark genug für berg fahren, stimmt das?
> 
> Kann man das Drossel selber machen oder macht das die KFZ? Weil ich muss ja meine kommende Enduro 690  ja drossel wegen A2... bzw wegen anderen Auspuff muss man da iwas "ummelden" ? Oder kann ich umbauen und dann so normal fahren?





Don´t feed ....


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Juni 2015)

Wie siehts bei euch eigentlich punktetechnisch aus? Bin seit letzten Sommer wiieder bei Null. Habe damals ein Überholverbotsschild missachtet, ohne jm. zu gefährden.
War recht teuer. Lieber 20-30km/h schneller fahren. Da hat man mehr von.


----------



## Iconoclast (13. Juni 2015)

Habe bisher noch gar keine Punkte gesammelt. Letzte Woche hätte es aber beinahe direkt für ein Fahrverbot gereicht. Habe auf einer 100er Strecke die kurzzeitige Begrenzung auf 70 übersehen und einen Zivilstreifenwagen hinter mir. Hatte dort 107 drauf. Ein Glück kannte ich die Polizisten. Wären 150€ und ein Punkt gewesen.


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Juni 2015)

Die müssen ja ne Zeit lang hinter einem fahren, bevor es wirklich Ärger geben kann. Bei einem Auto, was mir folgt, wäre ich sowieso vorsichtig.
Die Motorradpolizisten fahren ja immer fette BMWs und sind deswegen leicht zu erkennen.
Bei denen hilft dann aber das Planen der Tour unter Beachtung von blitzer.de nicht so viel. 

Bis Anfang Juli is jetzt noch ne schöne Zeit. Es bleibt lange hell und abends ist weniger Verkehr. Sonst hat man am WE ja immer einen Sonntagsfahrer vor sich, der einem den Streckenabschnitt versaut.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juni 2015)

Ich wart grad aufn neues Foto ...  geschätzte 25 km/h drüber  ....ansonsten - 0


----------



## >ExX< (14. Juni 2015)

Mein Konto in Flensburg ist noch ganz jungfräulich


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Juni 2015)

Meins auch. Habe seit fast sieben Jahren den Führerschein und wurde bisher zwei Mal geblitzt. Jedes mal aber nur 6 Km/h zu schnell


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Meins auch. Habe seit fast sieben Jahren den Führerschein und wurde bisher zwei Mal geblitzt. Jedes mal aber nur 6 Km/h zu schnell


Des lohnt si ja nimma.
Geblitzt wurde ich aber auch nie mit mehr als 111-15 km/h zu schnell.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Des lohnt si ja nimma.
> Geblitzt wurde ich aber auch nie mit mehr als 111-15 km/h zu schnell.



Joa. Das erste Mal war kurz vorm Ortsausgang. Habe beschleunigt, weil das Ortsausgangsschild zu sehen war und auf Höhe des Schildes stand ein Kombi. 
Die haben hinten durch die Heckscheibe geblitzt.

Das zweite Mal war auf ner 3-spurigen Bundesstraße. Auf der Mittelspur fuhr ein LKW, ich bin gerade auf die Bundesstraße aufgefahren und war dann hinter ihm.
Hab dann auf die linke Spur gezogen um zu überholen und als ich ihn grad passiert hatte, wurde ich mit 106 statt 100 erwischt 
Das war auf dem Heimweg vom Autohändler, also die erste Fahrt mit dem ersten eigenen Auto und direkt nach 5 Minuten geblitzt


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juni 2015)

Die Situation auf der Autobahn kommt mir bekannt vor. Hatte auch einen vor mir, der getrödelt hatte und genau denn wenn man überholen will, wird man mobil geblitzt.
Seit ich meine Motorradtouren aber mit blitzer.de plane, wurde ich nicht mehr geblitzt.


----------



## hendrosch (16. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Bikes ist?
> 
> Street Triple - Der Spirit von Triumph | Triumph Motorcycles | Triumph Motorcycles
> 
> ...


Die 70kw Version ist damit du mit A2 drossel ins Ausland darfst. (Nur in De darfst du alles drosseln in der restlichen Eu nur um die hälfte sprich von 70 auf 35kw (48PS))
Die 70kw Version hat um das zu erreichen eine andere Nockenwelle, auch gibt es von Triumph glaube ich nur für die einen Drosselsatz, für die normale aber einen von Alphatechnik.


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juni 2015)

Würde mich uU. auch von meiner Street R trennen, mit Akra-Anlage, KenZ-Halter und LED Blinker sonst oginool. PC USB3 liegt auch noch rum


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Juni 2015)

Mein Vater fährt auch immer flott, aber da er Begrenzungen immer einhält hat er in 30 Jahren nur mal nen Punkt wegen Falschparken kassiert^^


----------



## Offset (17. Juni 2015)

Ich bin grade ne Stunde gefahren, man sollte ja meinen dass am Mittwoch morgen noch nicht viel los ist... Ich hatte nur Gurken vor mir, da kanns einem echt vergehen. Außerdem noch fast (nur fast ) über ne rote Ampel gefahren, weil man durch die Sonne überhaupt nichts mehr erkannt hat.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte grad auch so einen vor mir der wohl mitm Beifahrer geredet hat... Weißer Range Rover, dauernd halb auf der Gegnfahrbahn gefahren, rumgeschlichen und durch 60er Begrenzungen mit 80 durch...


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juni 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mein Vater fährt auch immer flott, aber da er Begrenzungen immer einhält hat er in 30 Jahren nur mal nen Punkt wegen Falschparken kassiert^^


Also hier kann man die Reifen gar nicht bis zur Kante abfahren, wenn man sich in Kurven an die Vorgaben hält. Vor jeder engeren Kurve haste n 30 Schild, weil manch Idiot zu blöd is, um selbst abzuschätzen , welche Geschwindigkeit drin ist und ab welcher man aus der Kurve fliegt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Juni 2015)

War jetzt mehr auf Auto bezogen, die Motorradleidenschaft hat er bis vor paar Jahren nicht rausgelassen


Ich hab hier auch paar schöne kurvige Straßen wo wenig los ist, teilweise halt die Straße nicht so toll.
Da ist nix begrenzt


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juni 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich hatte grad auch so einen vor mir der wohl mitm Beifahrer geredet hat... Weißer Range Rover, dauernd halb auf der Gegnfahrbahn gefahren, rumgeschlichen und durch 60er Begrenzungen mit 80 durch...




Ja, das kennt man, wird auch nich mehr besser, eher schlimmer


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juni 2015)

Mit dem Auto ists ja noch schlimmer, da damit meistens eine höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeit drin is als mit dem Motorrad.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Juni 2015)

Jo, aber geblitzt wird ja eh immer nur an Begrenzungen, sonst kann mam schon laufen lassen so lange man keiner Streife begegnet.
Hier inner Nähe ist auch so ne Bergrennstrecke mit 80, das ist gerade richtig, wenn die Straße noch neu wäre könnte man die rauf und runter fahren.


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juni 2015)

Hier im Blackforrest gibts Gottseidank noch genug kurvenreiche Strecken wo sich Fuchs und Hase "gute Nacht" sagen  UND selten von Autos frequentiert sind.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juni 2015)

Ich brauche immer mindestens eine Stunde bis ich wo hinkomm, wo man länger gescheit fahren kann. Das ist schon etwas nervig.


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juni 2015)

So weit hab ichs zum Glück nicht bis es "los geht"...


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Juni 2015)

Hab mit den neuen Pott mal druntergeschraubt. Alter....
Das Ding fabriziert das reinste Feuerwerk da hinten dran. Hab zwar die ABE und die Nummer hier, aber ich sehe mich in Zukunft schon hier und da mal am Straßenrand mit den Herren in grün stehen.  
Aber das ist es mir wert, das hört sich an als würde der ganze Motorblock durch den Auspuff gepresst werden.


----------



## moe (17. Juni 2015)

Was hast für einen? Mein Hurric (mit Ori-Eater wohlgemerkt) geht mir mittlerweile so auf die Nerven, dass ich den schon aufgemacht hab, weil ich neue Wolle reinstopfen wollte. Allerdings hab ich nur die Auslasskappe abgekriegt. Die am Einlass war so fest drauf, dass die sich keinen Millimeter bewegt hat, also wars auch nix mit neu stopfen. Und die Wolle ist noch gar nicht raus, ich frag mich echt, warum das Teil so laut ist.  Werd mir die Tage mal den "Silenteater" bestellen und hoffen, dass sich der Lärm dann wieder nach Sound anhört.


@Punkte in Flensburg:
Bin in meinen sechs Jahren bisher nur 4 mal mit dem Auto geblitzt worden, einmal gabs auch nen Punkt, sonst maximal 10 zuviel. Mit dem Mopped komischerweise noch nie. 


Seit ich in Dresden wohne, muss ich auch immer erstmal ne gute halbe Stunde raus fahren, um Motorradtaugliche Strecken zu finden. Das kann Oberschwaben besser. Allerdings entschädigt das, was danach kommt, die Gurkerei auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Juni 2015)

Unweit der Alpen wohnen ist top


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Juni 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Was hast für einen? Mein Hurric (mit Ori-Eater wohlgemerkt) geht mir mittlerweile so auf die Nerven, dass ich den schon aufgemacht hab, weil ich neue Wolle reinstopfen wollte. Allerdings hab ich nur die Auslasskappe abgekriegt. Die am Einlass war so fest drauf, dass die sich keinen Millimeter bewegt hat, also wars auch nix mit neu stopfen. Und die Wolle ist noch gar nicht raus, ich frag mich echt, warum das Teil so laut ist.  Werd mir die Tage mal den "Silenteater" bestellen und hoffen, dass sich der Lärm dann wieder nach Sound anhört.



Den Hurric Pro 2 habe ich mir druntergeklemmt. Wenn man mit dem mal in engeren Dörfern unterwegs ist ( heute getestet  ), hört man nix anderes mehr. Das ist echt pervers. Ich mag den Sound aber ich glaube einige andere können da nicht so viel mit anfangen, vorrangig Passanten. :p
In einem Parkhaus war ich auch kurz, allerdings nicht zum Sound Testen sondern ich musste da hin. Tja, was soll man sagen, da drinnen fliegen dir auch unterm Helm noch die Ohren ab.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Juni 2015)

Hättest halt mal Gas gegeben und geschaut ob ein paar Alarmanlagen losgegangen wären^^


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Juni 2015)

Haha ja, gewundert hätte mich das nicht.  
Ich wollte hier eigentlich mal eine Soundprobe reinstellen aber mit dem Handymikro hört sich das nach nix an.


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2015)

@Pommes: Das stimmt. Muss mich aber auf meinen Hausstrecken schon immer zusammenreißen, den Motor warm zu fahren. Das Problem hab ich hier nicht. 

@Iconoclast: Ich mag den Sound auch, aber der Lärm ist mir zu laut. Und mit der Größe passt der Supersport perfekt an die Bandit, das sieht soo viel besser aus, als dieses olle Ofenrohr, was im Werk dran gebastelt wurde. Bin demletzt durch ein paar längere Tunnel ohne Zuhörer gefahren. Bei 11k rpm macht die Tüte schon gut Musik.


----------



## Driftking007 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich hab an meine Mt07 nun auch eine Termignoni dran. Das teil bollert einfach so geil. Endlich richtiger V2 Sound  auch wenn die dinger in Reihe sind, zauberwort 270° Hubzapfenversatz 
bei 60 im 3. Gang gas wegnehmen und es knallt und blubbert. Auch beim schalten ab und zu mal 
Und ganze 5 kg leichter als die Originalanlage. Angeblich sogar etwas mehr leistung.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juli 2015)

Heute mal testen, ob die Reifen noch mehr Grip als sonst bieten.
35° und Asphalttemperaturen wahrscheinlich jenseits der 50° in der Sonne. Ok, bei dem hohen Teeranteil zum Teil wohl auch über 60...
Kann mir aber richtig vorstellen, dass die Rennschlappen heute doppelt so schnell abnutzen.


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Juli 2015)

Ich war gestern unterwegs aber es war schon extrem heiß. Angenehm war das spätestens an der Ampel nicht mehr. Und ganz ohne Schutzkleidung, naja.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juli 2015)

Bin einen Teil meiner Strecke mit dem Fahrrad abgefahren. Im Bergischen isses windig und die Luft steht nicht so sxheiße wie in der Stadt. Verkehr dürfte sich auch gelegt haben. Gut, dass grad die längsten Tage sind. Da kann man später Touren starten,


----------



## DOcean (3. Juli 2015)

wieder mal ein Rückruf: Yamaha ruft MotorrÃ¤der WR 250 R und WR 250 X zurÃ¼ck | heise Autos


----------



## moe (4. Juli 2015)

Hat einer hier ne Ahnung, wie sich n Kolbenkipper anhört? Ich hab die Befürchtung, dass meine XT einen hat. Die macht unter Last zw. 20 und 80 kmh in letzter Zeit immer lautere, unregelmäßige  Klingelgeräusche in der Art von Tik, Tik ,Tik oder Ting, Ting, Ting. Ist nicht so richtig reproduzierbar, aber wenn ich runterschalte klingelts auf jeden Fall immer einmal. Dazu braucht se schon echt nen Liter Öl auf 1000km.  Über 100kmh ists weg, oder ich hörs wegen Fahrtwind nicht mehr, kann ich nicht sagen.
Könnte allerdings auch sein, dass ein Kolbenring gebrochen ist, oder die Speichenfelgen mal überholt gehören. Oder Getriebe?


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Juli 2015)

Naja, wenn sie Öl braucht, würde ich mit meiner bescheidenen Meinung eher auf Kolbenringe tippen.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Juli 2015)

Könnte der Ölabstreifring sein. Aber 1L auf 100 Km  Könnte eher eine oder mehrere Ventilschaftdichtungen sein, und dieses Ventil sich zu einer Wurfpassung entwickelt hat. Das tickern deutet darauf hin. Da läuft das Öl so schnell es von der Steigleitung kommt in den Brennraum.
Also ums zerlegen kommste nicht rum, dann sieht man es genau.


----------



## moe (5. Juli 2015)

Der Klassiker. 
Sollte natürlich 1 Liter auf 1000km heißen.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Juli 2015)

Bald sind Semesterferien und ich kann endlich meinen Schein zu Ende machen


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juli 2015)

Bin heute bei 30°C mal ein bisschen gefahren, aber selbst mit meiner Sommerkleidung ist das schon echt  heiß, aber jetzt haben wir aufgrund von Regenschauern nur noch 17°C


----------



## Offset (5. Juli 2015)

Bei uns hatte es ca 35 grad, ich bin in voller Montur (in schwarz ) 2 Stunden gefahren. War schon verdammt warm. 

Kennt ihr diese schwarzen Streifen auf der Straße, mit denen Risse geflickt werden? Die sind bei dem Wetter so weich, da flattert der Lenker richtig ordentlich wenn man drauf kommt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Juli 2015)

Die sind wirklich gefährlich, da kann man bei der Hitze auch locker mal Abdrücke vom Schuhprofil drauf machen.


----------



## efdev (5. Juli 2015)

die kenne ich noch vom Skaten sind extrem nervig und es bleiben auch ruckstände an den rollen also absoluter rotz


----------



## >ExX< (7. Juli 2015)

Genau, das habe ich auch beobachtet am Sonntag, fühlen sich fast an wie Spurrinnen, richtig unangenehm weil man immer das Gefühl hat dass das Vorderrad den Sittich macht :


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juli 2015)

Sollen se noch mehr Teer dem Asphalt beimischen und sich dann wundern, dass alle Straßen kaputt gehen.


----------



## moe (9. Juli 2015)

Sind bei euch auch demletzt die Autobahnen/Straßen geschmolzen?


----------



## >ExX< (10. Juli 2015)

Haha, nein, zum Glück  nicht


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Sind bei euch auch demletzt die Autobahnen/Straßen geschmolzen?



Beddoon schmilzt ned, Beddoon platzt


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

*Bäääm!* 

Mal ordentlich mit dem Moped Touristenfahrt gemacht...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=inc9cGasgsA


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juli 2015)

@Icono Du hast ne ZX2R live gesehen? 
Ich find die ganzen hochgezüchteten 250 R4 Motorräder ziemlich geil, schade dass man die hierzulande nie verkauft hat.


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Juli 2015)

Ja, das war im Urlaub in Australien. Das Teil hat mordsmäßig Spaß gemacht und hört sich an wie 'ne alte Formel 1 Kiste, wenn man die hochdreht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Juli 2015)

Vor allem ist das witzige, dass sie einfach drehen und drehen und drehen und drehen, bis man meint die Kolben kommen gleich durchn Tank^^


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> *Bäääm!*
> 
> Mal ordentlich mit dem Moped Touristenfahrt gemacht...
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=inc9cGasgsA


Was da mit der neuen R1 oder RSV4 für eine Zeit drin wäre?
Ist aber schon ziemlich krank. Irgendwo ein kleines Teil auf der Straße und der seidene Faden reißt.

Schmeiße mich später auch ma wieder in meine Lederkombi. Ermöglicht einem vom Kopf her immer noch etwas mehr Schräglage als die Stoffbekleidung.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2015)

Gerade auf der Nordschleife. Einmal ne kleine BTM Spur bei der Geschwindigkeit, und das wars. Absoluter Wahnsinn, wie man so mit seinem Leben spielen kann. Bis zum Unfall ist's nur ne Frage der Zeit. Da nützt auch ne gute Kombi nix.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Wobei es auf der Rennstrecke auch Vorteile gibt. 
Letztens zog ein Traktor so knapp vor mir von einem Feldweg auf die Straße, dass ich dank einer sofortigen Vollbremsung trotzdem erst 1-2m vor dem auf seine 15 km/h kam und das Hinterrad bereits weiter in der Luft war, als es mir lieb ist. (hätte auch gerne ABS )
Erst paar Monate davor ist auf der selben Strecke ein Motorradfahrer gestorben, der nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen konnte.

Noch schöner ist eine Kurve im Landkreis Lindlar. Da geht es von einer Erhöhung runter und die Kurve wird durchgehend schärfer und schärfer.  Wer sie nicht kennt und zu schnell anfährt, landet ausnahmslos in der Gegenfahrbahn. Vor der Kurve gibt es nicht einmal ein Schild, welches einen darauf hinweist.
Im restlichen NRW hätte man einfach ein 10km/h Schild vor die Kurve geballert, damit selbst Radfahrer bremsen dürfen.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2015)

Naja, so freaky Zeugs kann dir auch auf der Rennstrecke passieren. Siehe hier: Polizei Rheinland-Pfalz - PolizeiprÃ¤sidium Koblenz

Die NOS ist die denkbar ungeeignetste Stecke für Mopeds. Jede andere Strecke ist da wohl besser.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Danke, das war die richtige Motivation für die spätere Tour. Würde die Nordschleife mit Mopped nur fahren, wenn sonst niemand drauf ist.
Auf jeden Fall nicht in Kombination mit Autos.

Bin aber mittlerweile seit 8 Jahren unfallfrei dabei. Etwas Glück, etwas Können. Hoffe, daran ändert sich nichts.
Die einzigen beiden Abflüge, die ich fast gemacht hätte, sind jetzt schon länger her.


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Juli 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Vor allem ist das witzige, dass sie einfach drehen und drehen und drehen und drehen, bis man meint die Kolben kommen gleich durchn Tank^^



Ja, das Gefühl ist echt komisch. Da meinst dir knallt unterm Hintern gleich alles zusammen.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Entweder war heute Tag der Kurven oder ich weiß auch nicht.
3,5h unterwegs und vorher leider zu wenig getrunken. Die 30° am Anfang waren zwar warm, aber spätestens so gegen 19:00 im Bergischen wars die perfekte Temperatur für meine Klamotten. Übrigens muss ich mal sagen, dass es gar nicht so dumm ist, sich ein mehrheitlich weißes Lederkombi zu holen. Die Temperaturen da drin sind echt angenehmer. 
Jedenfalls fuhr das Mopped heute jede Kurve wie von selbst. Ich bin bin durchschnittlich noch nie so eine große Schräglage gefahren. Da ich dann auch ziemlich früh und kräftig aus jeder Kurve beschleunigt habe, ist jetzt auch der Vorderreifen von den Rennschlappen komplett bis zur Kante runter.

Lustigste Ereignis: Fahre um Lindlar drum herum einen längeren, kaum befahrenen Abschnitt mit ca. 20-30 km/h mehr. Irgendwann nähere ich mich einem silbernen Passat, der auch flott unterwegs ist. War natürlich klar, dass es ein Polizeiwagen sein musste. Nun ja, fuhr dann einfach im selben Tempo hinterher. Was wollen die schon machen, wenn ich dahinter bin und sie auch einfach bisschen schneller fahren? 
Als dann wieder die richtig geilen Kurven anfingen, war er mir allerdings etwas zu langsam. Habe dann mit gutem Überschuss überholt und bin dann jede Kurve etwas schneller gefahren, bis ich den Wagen nicht mehr sehen konnte. (Hat 2 Kurven gedauert...)Die haben keine Anstalten gemacht. 
Schöne Abwechslung im Vergleich zu den Idiotenpolizisten im Ruhrpott.


----------



## T-Drive (12. Juli 2015)

Auch bei den Spezies "Beamte" soll es Exemplare geben, die sich (Schreib) Arbeit ersparen wollen oder einfach keine Lust haben.


----------



## moe (12. Juli 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Beddoon schmilzt ned, Beddoon platzt



Bei uns in der Gegend gibts genug Straßen mit Bitumenmischung im Belag.
Oder quadratmetergroße Teerflicken.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. Juli 2015)

Ich bin letztens auch ne Straße lang gefahren, wo nur in der Mitte ein 1,5m breiter Streifen Originalteer war. 
Da frag ich mich immer, wieso man die Straße nicht gleich neu macht.


----------



## T-Drive (13. Juli 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich immer, wieso man die Straße nicht gleich neu macht.



Wolfgangs schwarze Null.  Wir müssen sparen, sparen, sparen


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Juli 2015)

Solche Straßen kenne ich auch. Richtig geile Kurven und dann nur ein schmaler Streifen mit dem guten Originalbelag und 80% unebener, geflickter Schrott.
Zwischen beiden Schichten ein Übergang von min. 1cm. Wer da flotter und etwas schräger fährt und seine Linie nicht hält, landet ganz schnell im Graben. 

Bei schlechten Straßen geht der Motorradfahrer sowieso immer als erster drauf und der fährt im Zweifel ja eh viel zu schnell.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute, bei meiner GasGas ist die Federgabel total am sicken, wisst ihr was so ein kompletter Gabelservice kostet, oder hat das von euch schonmal jemand selber gemacht?
Sollte man sich den Stress antun oder lieber machen lassen?


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juli 2015)

Stress ist das keiner, die Simmeringe zu wechseln. Brauchst halt u.U. spezielles Werkzeug wie Schlagschrauber und langen Inbuseinsatz um die Schraube im Tauchrohr auf- und wieder richtig zu zu bekommen. Die Ringe und das frische Öl kosten nicht die Welt. Obacht auf die Viskose, je dicker das Öl desto härter wird die Gabel.

Nach dem Wechsel die Gleitflächen des Standrohres öfter mal mir Siliconspray dulfen, dann backt der Dreck und die Fliegen nicht fest an, sondern wird von den Staubkappen sauber nach oben geschoben und fräst keine Löcher in die Simmeringe.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Juli 2015)

Ist ne Upside Down Gabel, also nach unten geschoben 

Also würdest du sagen dass man das hinbekommen kann ohne das vorher schonmal gemacht zu haben?


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2015)

Auf jeden Fall. Besorg dir vorher ne Anleitung, oder frag mal Onkel youtube.
Wichtig ist vor allem, dass du das passende Werkzeug hast, und drauf achtest, in beide Standrohre gleich viel Öl zu füllen. Dass du für die Aktion (v.a. beim ersten Mal) genug Zeit und Ruhe haben solltest brauch ich ja nicht extra zu sagen.


----------



## Seabound (14. Juli 2015)

Sollte man solche sicherheitsrelevanten Teile nicht vielleicht doch lieber vom Fachmann warten lassen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat? o.O


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2015)

Gabel finde ich lange nicht so tragisch wie Bremsen. Da sollte man, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, und v.a. beim Mopped, wirklich die Finger von lassen. Generell gilt aber: Wer Angst davor hat: Finger weg.

Aber am besten lernt man nun mal durch selber (falsch) machen, also warum nicht?
Außerdem hat Exx, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, schon gar nicht mal wenig Schrauberfahrung. Und wessen Arbeit soll man sonst trauen, wenn nicht der eigenen?


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juli 2015)

Ist jemand die neue R1 schon Probe gefahren? Die aktuelle S1000RR soll Probleme bei der Abstimmung der hinteren Federgabel haben und ihren Leistungsvorteil deswegen nicht richtig ausspielen können, weil man nicht so früh aus den Kurven herausbeschleunigen kann.

Ist übrigens recht schick geworden:
http://cdn.yamaha-motor.eu/product_...1000R1SPL-EU-Silver-Blu-Carbon-Action-003.jpg
http://cdn.yamaha-motor.eu/product_...1000R1SPL-EU-Silver-Blu-Carbon-Static-001.jpg

Leider fehlt nur bei mittleren Drehzahlen das Drehmoment, sodass ich ihr die RSV4 vorziehen würde.
Denn es fährt ja wohl keiner auf der Landstraße ständig um die 10.000 U/min.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Juli 2015)

Die neue R1 mag ich überhaupt nicht, die Front...bääh
Ich find die normale Supersportfront mit den geteilten Scheinwerfern immer noch am schönsten.

Außer bei Gixxern sehen auch ein großer Scheinwerfer bei SSP kacke aus imho.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich habe ja schon paar mal gesagt, dass ich mir diesen Sommer ein Bike kaufen werde und im August ist es vermutlich so weit.
Überlege gerade ernsthaft, ob ich mir die CB500F holen soll. Es gibt bei Honda nämlich gerade 10 % Rabatt auf Neufahrzeuge, wenn man dieses Jahr den Führerschein gemacht hat.
Außerdem gibt es zur Zeit auch 4 Jahre Garantie auf neue Hondas. Wenn ich die CB500F dann nach 2 Jahren verkaufe, wenn ich offen fahren kann, dann werde ich die relativ gut los, wenn noch 2 Jahre Garantie drauf sind.
Außerdem wird ihre Motorcharakteristik nicht verfälscht, da sie ja ab Werk genau 48 PS hat. Was haltet Ihr von dem Bike? Schon jemand das Teil gefahren?


----------



## T-Drive (15. Juli 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ist ne Upside Down Gabel, also nach unten geschoben
> 
> Also würdest du sagen dass man das hinbekommen kann ohne das vorher schonmal gemacht zu haben?



DIR trau ich das locker zu.

Der Knackpunkt ist halt die Schraube im Tauchrohr weil du das Standrohr nicht gegenhalten kannst ohne die Gefahr die Lauffläche zu beschädigen. Beim Zerlegen auf die Reihenfolge achten wie die Scheiben, Buchsen usw angeordnet sind.
Das frisch Öl genau abmessen, re - li gleich dann passt das schon


----------



## MfDoom (15. Juli 2015)

@Dustin91: Gefahren bin ich es nicht aber das Angebot ist gut und ein Motorrad in der Hubraum/Leistungsklasse halte ich für das perfekte Anfängermotorrad.  
Was du aber bedenken solltest ist das es gut sein kann das du Anfängerfehler begehst die ein Neufahrzeug im Wert doch beträchtlich senken können, sprich ich würde mir ein gutes gebrauchtes Motorrad um 3000€ zulegen und ordentlich durchnehmen und Erfahrung sammeln


----------



## DOcean (15. Juli 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> die CB500F holen soll.



Bin die mal Probe gefahren, lässt sich gut fahren, das Helmfach ist im Alltagsbetrieb praktisch...

Wegen dem Preis hat man ja schon erwähnt, gehe davon aus die ist nach 2 Jahren noch die Hälfte wert...


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juli 2015)

Würde die CB500F auch nicht neu kaufen.
So sehr sie als Anfängermotorrad taugen mag, so teuer ist sie als Einstiegsmotorrad trotz Rabatt, wenn man den Wertverfall berücksichtigt. Ist ja keine Harley.

Für 3500€ (Tendenz sinkend) bekommst gegen August oder September z.B. ne gut erhaltene Suzuki Gladius, bei der du nach 2 Jahren höchstens einen Tausender beim Weiterverkauf verlierst.


----------



## Metalic (15. Juli 2015)

Persönlich würde ich mir auch was gebrauchtes holen. Nachher kaufst dir ne Neue gleich zu Beginn und legst dich damit einmal auf die Seite. Kann ja passieren als Anfänger (und nicht nur als Anfänger) und dann ärgerst du dich richtig.


----------



## moe (15. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich nochmal Fahranfänger wäre, würde ich mir auf jeden Fall wieder ne gebrauchte Bandit oder n Äquivalenzmodelle von nem anderen Hersteller holen. 
Gibts neben der Saison schon ab 2k in anständigem Zustand, ist n sehr dankbares und pflegeleichtes Motorrad mit günstigen Ersatzteilen, günstig in der Versicherung (v.a. für Fahranfänger) und sparsam im Verbrauch.
Neu würde ich gerade am Anfang nie kaufen. Irgendwas kommt immer und hinterher ärgert man sich nur. Der Wertverfall wurde ja schon genannt.


@R1: Ich finde die Front ganz geil, v.a. die Scheinwerfer.

Was sagt ihr zu der neuen, nackten Kilogixxer? Wäre für mich auf jeden Fall mal n Blick wert.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Juli 2015)

Welchen Motor hatte die nochmal? Den der K6?


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juli 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu der neuen, nackten Kilogixxer? Wäre für mich auf jeden Fall mal n Blick wert.


Habe den Test dazu in einer Motorrad gelesen. Rein optisch leider wie fast alle japanischen Nakeds nicht mein Fall.
Die S1000R macht mich da deutlich mehr an und kostet nicht viel mehr.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Juli 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Gabel finde ich lange nicht so tragisch wie Bremsen. Da sollte man, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, und v.a. beim Mopped, wirklich die Finger von lassen. Generell gilt aber: Wer Angst davor hat: Finger weg.
> 
> Aber am besten lernt man nun mal durch selber (falsch) machen, also warum nicht?
> Außerdem hat Exx, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, schon gar nicht mal wenig Schrauberfahrung. Und wessen Arbeit soll man sonst trauen, wenn nicht der eigenen?





T-Drive schrieb:


> DIR trau ich das locker zu.
> 
> Der Knackpunkt ist halt die Schraube im Tauchrohr weil du das Standrohr nicht gegenhalten kannst ohne die Gefahr die Lauffläche zu beschädigen. Beim Zerlegen auf die Reihenfolge achten wie die Scheiben, Buchsen usw angeordnet sind.
> Das frisch Öl genau abmessen, re - li gleich dann passt das schon



Danke euch beiden
Ich mache mir immer zu viele Gedanken bevor ich solche Sachen angehe.
Ich denke ich werde es mal selber versuchen, bisher hat alles beim Motorrad schrauben geklappt


----------



## moe (15. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Habe den Test dazu in einer Motorrad gelesen. Rein optisch leider wie fast alle japanischen Nakeds nicht mein Fall.
> Die S1000R macht mich da deutlich mehr an und kostet nicht viel mehr.



Aber sie ist nackt!! 

@Exx: Informier dich vorher ordentlich, und schalt den Kopf an beim Schrauben, das ist das A und O. Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug, der nötigen Geduld, und dem nötigen Respekt vor der Sache ist die Angelegenheit schon halb gegessen.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juli 2015)

Habe mir heute die Actioncam von Sony geholt, die bei Amazon im Angebot war und auch 4k schafft. Werde demnächst dann vielleicht paar Videos hier verlinken, falls ich mal zivilisierter unterwegs war. 
Am meisten interessiert mich grad, wie der Sound von außen klingt, wenn man mal im Tunnel aufdreht.


----------



## computertod (19. Juli 2015)

seit heute darf ich auch wieder ein Motorrad mein eigen nennen:
Kawasaki GPZ 900R Bj 91 mit 'nur' 66k km
muss jetzt nur noch angemeldet und abgeholt werden


----------



## HisN (19. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Habe mir heute die Actioncam von Sony geholt, die bei Amazon im Angebot war und auch 4k schafft. Werde demnächst dann vielleicht paar Videos hier verlinken, falls ich mal zivilisierter unterwegs war.
> Am meisten interessiert mich grad, wie der Sound von außen klingt, wenn man mal im Tunnel aufdreht.



Ich find ja den Sound von Action-Cams meistens total grottig.
Das interne Mic meiner Gopro ist auf dem Motorrad nicht zu gebrauchen, hört man nur den Wind.

Aber wenn man ein externes Mic anklemmt, und das schön im Heckversteck (zwischen den beiden Töpfen) platziert, Dann kommt da auch guter Sound bei rum 

Beim Vorbeifahren wenn die Cam sich selbst nicht bewegt wirds bestimmt auch so gehen^^


----------



## >ExX< (22. Juli 2015)

@computertod:  Hattest du vor deinem unfall nicht schonmal genau die gleiche gehabt?

@all:  Mein Hinterreifen ist jetzt fertig, ist ein Metzeler Sportec M5 Interact. Was für Reifen könnt ihr empfehlen?
Würde gernw mal den Bridgestone S20 ausprobieren. Vorne habe ich derzeit einen Metzeler Rennsport drauf, ist beim Motorrad Mischbereifung egal?


----------



## moe (22. Juli 2015)

Nein, veschiedene Hersteller darfst du nicht zusammen fahren.
Jetzt heißts entweder den selben nochmal, oder nen neuen Satz kaufen. Hab nicht mehr im Kopf, was du für ne Maschine hast, aber mit den BT23 bin ich bis jetzt ganz zufrieden. Die hab ich seit ca. 900km drauf. Sollen angeblich länger halten als die 21er, und günstiger waren sie auch. Ich hatte die 21er halb abgefahren drauf, als ich meine Bandit gekauft hab, und hab die Reifen selbst als Anfänger in 2000km nieder gemacht. Aber geklebt haben die gut.


----------



## computertod (22. Juli 2015)

@Exx: ja, hatte ich. nur BJ 88 und mit mehr als 100k km 
spricht was dagegen sich die gleiche nochmal zu holen?


----------



## >ExX< (23. Juli 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Nein, veschiedene Hersteller darfst du nicht zusammen fahren.
> Jetzt heißts entweder den selben nochmal, oder nen neuen Satz kaufen. Hab nicht mehr im Kopf, was du für ne Maschine hast, aber mit den BT23 bin ich bis jetzt ganz zufrieden. Die hab ich seit ca. 900km drauf. Sollen angeblich länger halten als die 21er, und günstiger waren sie auch. Ich hatte die 21er halb abgefahren drauf, als ich meine Bandit gekauft hab, und hab die Reifen selbst als Anfänger in 2000km nieder gemacht. Aber geklebt haben die gut.



Also wenn man die Dinger halb schon als Änfänger platt macht, dann sind das ja echte Radiergummis 
Aber das ist ja meistens so das man nur eins haben kann: Entweder Laufleistung oder Haftung. Naja, dann wirds wohl wieder nen Metzeler, bin auch super zufrieden gewesen mit dem Teil, auf ner 690er SM macht er sich ganz gut. Ausser wenn das Drehmoment schlagartig in Schräglage in sehr engen Kurven ansetzt rutscht er mal kurz für 2cm oder so, baut aber direkt wieder Grip auf, aber ich denke das ist bei fast allen Reifen so.


computertod schrieb:


> @Exx: ja, hatte ich. nur BJ 88 und mit mehr als 100k km
> spricht was dagegen sich die gleiche nochmal zu holen?



Nein, kannst du natürlich machen wie du lust drauf hast. Wenn dir das Teil gefällt, warum nicht?  meine würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nochmal kaufen


----------



## moe (23. Juli 2015)

@Exx: Sind se. 

@computertod: Ich frag mich nur, warum beide mit soviel Kilometern? Sind die so rar?


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Juli 2015)

Die BT39 sind echt ziemlich weiche Reifen, die hab ich mit meiner CBR 125 jetzt nach 3000km in der Mitte auf den Verschleißanzeigern


----------



## computertod (23. Juli 2015)

@moe
die Maschine wurde in Deutschland nur bis 93 verkauft. und wenn du mal auf mobile stöberst haben die meisten mehr als 50k km
die 1. habe ich auch nur gekauft, weil die 10km von mir entfernt stand


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Juli 2015)

Exx, du bist schuld Kaum hast du damit angefangen, ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein linker Gabelholm auch sifft
Und da sie jetzt durch das Hinterrad das beim montieren ist auf dem Heber steht, wird jetzt natürlich die Gabel nicht aufm Seitenständer entlastet=Ölpfütze aufm Boden

Mal schauen ob wir das selber machen oder zur Werkstatt...
Werkstatthandbuch hab ich da, allerdings wird der Simmerring da per Spezialwerkzeug rausgeholt(beim rausholen ist das Tauchrohr ausgebaut) und mit nem Treiber wieder reingeschoben.(da ist das Tauchrohr allerdings schon drin)
Wie ist das, kann man das auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug hinbekommen?


----------



## efdev (23. Juli 2015)

Du könntest dir das Werkzeug auch bei der Werkstatt des Vertrauens ausleihen falls machbar.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Juli 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Exx, du bist schuld Kaum hast du damit angefangen, ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein linker Gabelholm auch sifft
> Und da sie jetzt durch das Hinterrad das beim montieren ist auf dem Heber steht, wird jetzt natürlich die Gabel nicht aufm Seitenständer entlastet=Ölpfütze aufm Boden
> 
> Mal schauen ob wir das selber machen oder zur Werkstatt...
> ...



Sorry, das tut mir leid dass dir das jetzt auch passiert ist, nur wegen mir......
Ich denke ich wage mich die Woche mal an die Federgabel ran, ich lasse mich mal überraschen


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen die Gabelholme auszubauen und das den Händler machen zu lassen, auch damit Vater ein gutes Gefühl hat.
Und beim Wiederverkauf hab ich ne Rechnung vom Händler in der Hand.


----------



## moe (27. Juli 2015)

Kann man eigentlich mit nem Reifen mit Loch noch was anfangen?
Mein letzter Pilot Road 3 hatte erst 700km runter, bevor ich mir was reingefahren hab.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Juli 2015)

Bei einer 80er/125er würde ich den Reifen vulkanisieren lassen, bei einem richtigen Motorrad würde ich davon absehen.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juli 2015)

Kannst natürlich auch nen Schlauch in die Felge rein ziehen und den Reifen dann drauf machen, oder geht das nicht bei allen Felgen?


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Juli 2015)

Wieso hat man eigentlich überhaupt auf Schlauchlos umgestellt, Schlauch ist bei was einfahren ja viel einfacher, oder steckt da die Lobby hinter?


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juli 2015)

Ich denke mal weil es generell eine Fehler und Kostenquelle weniger ist?


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Juli 2015)

Kosten würde ich jetzt nicht anführen...
Schlauch ist halt einfach bei nem Loch wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## moe (28. Juli 2015)

Flicken will mir den keiner. Je nach Händler hab ich auch schon zu hören bekommen, dass man Moppedreifen gar nicht flicken darf, aber ob das stimmt, kann uns wahrscheinlich nur @Klutten sagen.

<Müll>
Es ist verboten, in schlauchlose Reifen Schläuche einzuziehen, soweit  ich weiß. Außerdem sind die auch höher belastbar, als ihre Kollegen mit  Schlauch.
</Müll>

Fahren will ich den nicht mehr, bin mittlerweile wieder auf Bridgestone umgestiegen, weil ich mit den PiRo 3 nicht zufrieden war. Ich wollte den eigentlich reparieren lassen und dann verkaufen.


----------



## Klutten (28. Juli 2015)

Man hat dich richtig informiert. Selbst bei Pkw-Reifen ist es nicht immer zulässig einen Pilz einzuziehen.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juli 2015)

Also bei meiner Maschine bin ich gezwungen Schläuche reinzumachen obwohl immer Tubeless Reifen verwendet werden.
Grund dafür ist dass ich Speichenfelgen fahre und da die Luft nicht wirklich drin halten würde 

Also ganz verboten kanns nicht sein oder?


----------



## moe (29. Juli 2015)

Danke Klutten. 

Wie bin ich denn bloß darauf gekommen? Ist bei meiner XT doch auch so, Exx.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Juli 2015)

Tja, moe, Fehler passieren 

aber macht ja nichts, hauptsache die Reifen sind rund


----------



## Driftking007 (3. August 2015)

ich habs schonmal vorher irgendwo hier geschrieben, kleine löcher in der mittigen lauffläche kann man problemlos flicken. Bis 0,6cm durchmesser. Und bis 270kmh.
Für über 270kmh muss der Reifen von der Felge. und die Oberfläche von Innen bearbeitet werden.

Ich hatte n dachpappennagel mir reingefahren. Flicken hatte 15 Euro gekostet. Der reifen hielt 3 Monate und über 2000km ohne Luftverlust. Danach wurde das Motorrad verkauft.


----------



## Klutten (3. August 2015)

Was man kann und was man darf, sind schon zwei paar Schuhe. Noch viel wichtiger sollte einem aber die eigene Sicherheit sein, wenn man mit 250+ km/h unterwegs sein kann. Das würde mir schlaflose Nächte bereiten.


----------



## moe (3. August 2015)

Fahren würde ich die Pelle, wie gesagt, auch nicht mehr, selbst auf der Bandit nicht. Aber wenn mir den jemand zum burnen oder was auch immer abnehmen würde, würde ich den schon noch verkaufen. Muss jeder selber wissen, ob er sich nen geflickten Reifen noch aufzieht.


----------



## >ExX< (6. August 2015)

Moin Leute!

Habe eben mit den Stoßdämpfern begonnen.
Leider komme ich aber nicht weiter: In der Anleitung von Marzocchi (übrigends elegant übersetzt )  steht dass man energisch ziehen muss.
Aber wie fest soll man daran ziehen? Ich habe da eben schon ziemlich fest dran gezogen, also an dem Tauchrohr. 
Ich habe hier auch mal 2 Bilder, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal helfen 

Edit: Jetzt noch mit Scan von der Anleitung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. August 2015)

Unten am Standrohr müsste ne Schraube sein, ist die offen?
Wenn ja muss man normal nur paarmal mit Schwung das Tauchrohr gegen den Widerstand ziehen.


----------



## >ExX< (7. August 2015)

Dubmeinst wahrscheinlich das erste Bild: Da ist ne Mutter, und in dieser Mutter ist ne Schlitzschraube, habe beides nicht losbekommen, da sich innen scheinbar irgendwas mitdreht.  Habe jetzt von Bild 2 oben den Deckel mit der Dämpfereinstellung abgeschraubt, sodass ich die Feder herusnehmen konnte. Denn das Gleitrohr ist doch nicht mit der Kartusche verbunden?

Edit: Habs ab bekommen, man muss nur mit Schwung das Ding raus ziehen


----------



## T-Drive (7. August 2015)

Die sogenannte "Schlitzschraube" ist der Gewindebolzen der die (wie du sagst) Kartusche mit dem Gleitrohr verbindet.

Die Mutter muss runter.
 Gegenhalten kannst du theoretisch am Schlitz dieses Bolzens, wird aber nur schlecht gehen. Wie oben schon gesagt gehts mit einem Schlagschrauber am besten.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. August 2015)

Unten an der Schraube wird die Dämpfereinheit hängen, und wenn sich die mitdreht muss man normal die Feder und Distanzstück wieder rein und Deckel drauf, dann sollte sich das nicht mehr mitdrehen.


Edit:Siehst du sag ich doch, paarmal mit Schwung gegen den Widerstand


----------



## Offset (7. August 2015)

Ich bin grade in Platzregen gekommen, obwohl es sonst überall 35°C hat. Verdammt ist das schmerzhaft wenn man alle Lüftungen auf hat und der Regen da drauf knallt . 
Fazit: 1 Kilometer geschwommen, 80km gebraten. Motorradwetter geht anders...


----------



## >ExX< (7. August 2015)

So, hab jetzt soweit alles wieder zusammengebaut, Dichtungen sind gewechselt und so wie es ausschaut auch dicht. Habe mir das alles irgendwie schwieriger vorgestellt 

Aber, irgendwie dreht sich die Bodenmutter immernoch so leicht, obwohl oben der Deckel wieder drauf ist, hatte auch die Kartusche schon festgehalten und dann die Bodenmutter versucht festzudrehen, aber ist irgendwie dauerhaft locker.
Und ab bekomme ich sie auch nicht, weil scheinbar irgendwas im Dämpfer mitdreht, weil halt kein Widerstand da ist

Edit: Habs hinbekommen, Dämpfer eingefedert und dann angezogen


----------



## pcfr3ak (11. August 2015)

Neue Felgenrandaufkleber, Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. August 2015)

Zeit-Millionär? Antiseptikum gegen Langeweile - ENDURO in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Viersen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Humorvolle Beschreibung, aber irgendwie auch selbst schuld wenn man sich nicht vorher informiert.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. August 2015)

Ich mag Felgenaufkleber generell nicht. Wer mag, der soll.

Wäre bei mir aber auch schön bescheuert, wenn ich meine glänzenden gelb-goldenen Felgen bekleben würde.


----------



## hendrosch (18. August 2015)

Das klingt doch gut ^^
Was kostet die denn in gutem Zustand die Arbeiten sind ja an einem Tag gemacht und die Teile auch nicht über 400€


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. August 2015)

Glaub mir, so ne Husky musst du wollen.
Motor siffen meistens und und und...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. August 2015)

So Führerschein der Klasse A2 ist nun in meinem Besitz, fehlt nur noch klasse B. Die Prüfung werde ich wohl nach meinem 3 wöchigen Italien Urlaub abhalten


----------



## >ExX< (18. August 2015)

Glückwunsch!  Dann gehörst du ja jetzt zu den aktiven Moppedfahrern.  Was fürn Teil willst du denn haben, schon was rausgesucht?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (20. August 2015)

So, gestern mal wieder meine SC33 bewegt. Das Wetter war zwar nicht so mega, aber durchaus schön. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße EDDIE_2Fast


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. August 2015)

Also mein Traum wäre eine gebrauchte 600 kubik supersportler die ich dann nach 2 Jahren auch aufmachen könnte. 
Da bei mir allerdings erstmal ab Ende Oktober ein paar Monate Australien anstehen muss das erste eigene bike noch warten. Wäre ja schon dumm das zu kaufen und dann Monate lang stehen zu lassen.


----------



## mülla1 (21. August 2015)

Mit ner 600er Supersport anfangen?  halte ich für nicht sinnvoll, muss aber letztenendes jeder für sich entscheiden. Problem bei den Teilen ist halt als fahranfänger, das man sich schonmal hin packt und in dem Fall gleich ein ziemlich teures Puzzle hat  
Ich würde mit ner tourensport a la Bandit oder zr7s oder so anfangen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. August 2015)

Naja, für SSP gibts doch auch Sturzpads? 
Muss jeder für sich selber ausmachen.


----------



## mülla1 (21. August 2015)

Ach sturzpads  ja... Ist so eine Sache mit den Teilen.. Glaub mal irgendwas geht immer kaputt.. Selbst wenn du Pads dran hast werden vielleicht die hauptverkleidungsteile und Deckel von Lima und Kupplung geschützt, Lenker, Heck, schwinge und Gabel sehen aber trotzdem alt aus.. Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt das sturzpads zwar was bringen, aber im Falle eines Sturzes wirklich mehr eine Illusion sind


----------



## Iconoclast (21. August 2015)

SSP als Anfänger ist immer so 'ne Sache. Eine 600er ist zwar durchaus machbar, aber im Falle eines Sturzes wird es gleich sehr teuer. Je nach Alter der Maschine auch gleich ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Da du ja eh gedrosselt fahren musst, würde ich zum Anfangen was anderes holen und dann später wechseln. Außerdem ist ein SSP mit 48 Pferden doch nix. 
Muss da immer an einen Freund denken. 48PS und 'ne 1000er Gixxer......


----------



## Offset (21. August 2015)

Was bringt einem eine Maschine die von Drehzahl lebt, wenn man einen Gasanschlag hat?
Aber es gibt ja bestimmt auch günstigere SSP die man als Anfänger kaufen kann, wenn es denn unbedingt eine seine muss.


----------



## mülla1 (21. August 2015)

Prinzipiell isses sogar besser sich ne alte vergasermaschine zu holen weil die gedrosselt deutlich besser abgehen als die elektronisch oder per gasanschlag gedrosselten neueren Maschinen  ich hatte meine Bandit damals per Bohrungen in den gasschiebern auf 34ps gedrosselt und in den unteren gängen ging die doch ganz gut vorwärts  
Als zweite Maschine dann, als ich dann offen fahren durfte, direkt auf ne 600er gixxe gesetzt und das Lehrgeld bezahlt als ich mich dann mal hingepackt hab


----------



## moe (21. August 2015)

Ich geb mülla in seinen beiden Posts völlig Recht.
Ne Bandit als Anfängermaschine kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (23. August 2015)

Wenn man vorsichtig fährt, dann ist auch eine SSP fahrbar. 
Ich bin auch direkt von der Fahrschule auf meine SC33 (offen) gesprungen. 

Kopf beim fahren an und sachte Gas geben, dann spart man sich ggf. das Geld für Sturzteile.

Grüße EDDIE_2Fast


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. August 2015)

Wie gesagt, ne Maschine kommt eh erst in nem Jahr weil ich in Australien bin. Vielleicht bekomm ich dort die Möglichkeit ein paar Maschinen zu fahren. 
Welche Bandit würdet ihr denn empfehlen? 
Ne SSP wollte ich gleich deswegen kaufen weil ich nach Australien sowieso nur noch ein Jahr drosseln muss. Und für ein Jahr ein Nike zu kaufen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## moe (24. August 2015)

Ich würde dir ne 12er Kult/Pop, wenn du nicht immer orgeln willst, oder ne 6er Kult/Pop, wenn du Bock auf Drehzahl hast, wenns schnell gehen soll, empfehlen. Kult ist Baujahr 95-99 und Pop 2000-2004. Sehr dankbare Maschinen und kosten wenig Unterhalt. Preise für Ersatz- und Verschleißteile sind auch ok. Fahren sich dann aber auch wie n Tourensportler, also keine SSP.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. August 2015)

Habe mir gerade die Alpinestars SMX 2 bestellt. Hatte vorher hohe Stiefel von Daytona, mal gucken wie die Kurzen so sind. [emoji4]


----------



## Dustin91 (27. August 2015)

Ich würde nie mit Stiefeln ohne Knöchelschutz fahren.


----------



## Iconoclast (28. August 2015)

Habe ja noch die anderen. Die Kurzen sollen halt super bequem sein.


----------



## pcfr3ak (28. August 2015)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die auch über die Knöchel gehen^^


----------



## Dustin91 (28. August 2015)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die auch über die Knöchel gehen^^



Ja, gehen sie auch. Aber sie haben keinen Knöchelschutz, welcher die Knöchel vorm Umknicken schützt.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. August 2015)

Die sitzen 1A. Gleich erstmal eine Runde fahren und testen wie die so unterwegs sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iconoclast (31. August 2015)

Habe mir noch ein anderes Paar für längere Aufahrten bestellt. Die Daytonas sind echt am Ende. Die Büse GP LTD. Mal gucken was der so kann.


----------



## HordyH (31. August 2015)

Hat jmd Interesse an einer komplett Ausrüstung?

Kombi von flm ,Stiefel von tcx und Handschuhe von flm, Helm shoei


----------



## moe (1. September 2015)

Nicht direkt, aber apropos Kombi: Was gibts denn beim Kauf von Lederkombis zu beachten, außer dass sie richtig sitzen?

Hab mir letzt n dickes Loch in meine Textilhose gebrannt. Jetzt will ich mir Ende Saison noch nen Zweiteiler kaufen, hab vor, mir bei FCMoto n paar zur Auswahl zu bestellen und will die natürlich auch probefahren. Geht das ohne weiteres? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen? Bei FCMoto deswegen, weil die preislich einfach unschlagbar sind und mir das schnuppe ist, ob das Modell von 2012 oder so ist. Oder gibts noch andere Shops mit Preisen in der Region?
Kann mir einer Modelle/Hersteller für 1,80m und durchschnittlichen Körperbau empfehlen?
Ne Schildkröte und mehr als Ellbogen-/Knieprotektoren sind bei den meisten ja nicht drin. Wie siehts da mit nachrüsten aus? Hüft-, Knie- und Ellbogenprotektoren sowie nen ordentlichen Rückenschutz will ich schon drin haben.


----------



## mülla1 (1. September 2015)

So wie du es schon gesagt hast. Ein paar Kombis sollte man schon anprobieren und nach Möglichkeit auf dem Motorrad testen (gute Läden ermöglichen das auxh). Was bringt es dir wenn die Kombi sitzt wie eine eins wenn du rumläufst, auf der Maschine aber alles zwickt und beisst. Immer bedenken: Leder trägt sich auch ein bisschen ein. Gerade in den kniekehlen so eine Sache. Häufig sind die Kombis am Anfang sehr sehr steif und fühlen sich an der Stelle etwas komisch an. Bei mir hat sich das aber nach zwei Ausfahrten gelegt. 
Marken sind eig wie immer Geschmackssache. Es muss halt individuell geguckt werden. Sicherheitstechnisch tun die sich alle nicht viel  
Tip mit dem Rückenprotektor :

Ich würde mir eine Weste zum drunter ziehen holen. Ich persönlich hab da sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der büse belluno 2 gemacht. Das Teil gehört zu den weichen Westen (also keine hartschalen Protektoren aus Plastik was ich besser fand) die unter krafteinwirkung schlagartig hart werden an den jeweiligen stellen. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnung merkt man die gar nicht mehr und ich hab sie sogar im Winter zum snowboarden benutzt  
Die Protektoren die in den Westen sind sind meisst nix. Entweder ein ungeeignetes Material oder viel zu dünn. Hab die aus meiner büse Le mans direkt rausgeschmissen und die belluno drunter gezogen.


----------



## hendrosch (2. September 2015)

Ich kann aber eigentlich nur empfehlen in den Läden anzuprobieren. Ich mag das ganze zurückgeschicke nicht und wenn man sich mal min. 3 fahre Kombis bestellt muss man auch erst mal ganz schön was aufwenden. 
Bei Louis und Polo gibt's auch immer mal wieder 20/25% da sind deren Preise auch relativ konkurrenzfähig oder sogar besser.


Werde morgen übrigens 18 und fahre jetzt nach Österreich direkt mal den A2 ausprobieren


----------



## mülla1 (2. September 2015)

Jop das ist genau wie bei Maus und Tastatur.. Da kommst du auch nicht ums Probegriffeln drumherum. Nur das so eine Kombi schnell mal mit 500 Euro zu buche schlägt  

Wenn es was richtig edles sein soll kann ich jedem nur schwabenleder nahe legen. Die werden extra Maß angefertigt, spielen aber Qualitätsmäßig in der ganz obersten Liga. 
Bin ein wenig raus, aber vor einem Jahr hatten die noch ne Wartezeit von ca 11 Monaten :O


----------



## thunderofhate (2. September 2015)

Bin seit Jahren hiermit unterwegs und richtig zufrieden. Wird im Bereich der Schultern und des Oberkörpers zwar immer enger, aber dafür kann der Anzug nichts.
https://www.motorradbekleidung.de/media/image/859185_87_x.jpg

Anfangs dachte ich noch, dass die Farbe n Fehler war, aber im Sommer weiß man weiß zu schätzen.


----------



## moe (3. September 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Bei Louis und Polo gibt's auch immer mal wieder 20/25% da sind deren Preise auch relativ konkurrenzfähig oder sogar besser.



Eben nicht. Rabatte von im Schnitt 30-50% sind da nicht zu finden. Und die Auswahl haben die halt auch nicht. 




mülla schrieb:


> Jop das ist genau wie bei Maus und Tastatur.. Da kommst du auch nicht ums Probegriffeln drumherum. Nur das so eine Kombi schnell mal mit 500 Euro zu buche schlägt
> 
> Wenn es was richtig edles sein soll kann ich jedem nur schwabenleder nahe legen. Die werden extra Maß angefertigt, spielen aber Qualitätsmäßig in der ganz obersten Liga.
> Bin ein wenig raus, aber vor einem Jahr hatten die noch ne Wartezeit von ca 11 Monaten :O



400-600 Euro hab ich veranschlagt, drunter gibts ja auch nicht viel.
Son Stück Schwabenleder hab ich schon lange im kopf, aber das muss wohl auf nach dem Studium vertagt werden. 




thunderofhate schrieb:


> Bin seit Jahren hiermit unterwegs und richtig zufrieden. Wird im Bereich der Schultern und des Oberkörpers zwar immer enger, aber dafür kann der Anzug nichts.
> https://www.motorradbekleidung.de/media/image/859185_87_x.jpg
> 
> Anfangs dachte ich noch, dass die Farbe n Fehler war, aber im Sommer weiß man weiß zu schätzen.



Die hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Wenns das Angebot hergibt, hätte ich auch gerne n Leder, dass nicht überwiegend schwarz ist, aus genau dem Grund, den du genannt hast. Nur komplett weiß sollte sie nicht sein, das sieht auf ner roten Bandit irgendwie auch nicht gut aus.


----------



## Iconoclast (3. September 2015)

Ich kann die hier nur empfehlen. Der Preis ist auch sehr gut. 400€ statt 750€.

IXS Conquest 2-Teiler Lederkombi - FC-Moto.de

Mit IXS ist man auch qualitativ gut beraten. [emoji4]


----------



## >ExX< (4. September 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich eine kostenlose "Schwackeliste" für Motorräder wo man nachschauen kann wie viel das jeweilige Mopped noch wert ist?


----------



## thunderofhate (4. September 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine kostenlose "Schwackeliste" für Motorräder wo man nachschauen kann wie viel das jeweilige Mopped noch wert ist?


Selbst Händler nutzen dazu mittlerweile mobile.de, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## >ExX< (5. September 2015)

Bei mir gehts halt um das Bafög und da darf man ja nicht über 5200€ an Vermögenswerte kommen. Aber das schaffe ich wohl mit beiden motorrädern locker...


----------



## efdev (5. September 2015)

Kannst du nicht eines einfach auf ein Familienmitglied umschreiben ?

Oder mach Kratzer in dein Mopped um den Wert zu verringern


----------



## mülla1 (5. September 2015)

Meld doch über vattern an. Hab ich auch immer gemacht und ist versicherungstechnisch auch deutlich günstig


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. September 2015)

Meine 125er läuft auch auf Vati, und der hat 43%


----------



## thunderofhate (5. September 2015)

Inwiefern interessieren die Prozente des Vaters, wenn du als zweiter Fahrer angemeldet wirst?


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. September 2015)

Er ist als Halter eingetragen, ich als jüngster Fahrer.
Das mich zusätzlich eintragen ist wesentlich billiger als auf mich laufen zu lassen.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. September 2015)

Echt? Komisch. Obwohl ich über 25 bin hätte mein Vater bei seinem Wagen so viel mehr für die Versicherung zahlen müssen, dass ich nicht eingetragen wurde.


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2015)

Zahlt man denn so viel an Versicherung für ne 125er?


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. September 2015)

Wenn man 16 ist zahlt man ca. 300€ im halben Jahr.
Ich zahl jetzt 160€ im Halbjahr mit Teilkasko.


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2015)

Okay 600€ im Jahr ist happig. Das hat mich mein 1000ccm Supersportler gekostet


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. September 2015)

Joa, bei 16 jährigen greift man fett zu.
Mein Vater hatte vor paar Jahren mal einen die nur auf ihn lief, und die hat in 40€ gekostet, ich weiß nur grad nicht ob auch pro Halbjahr.


----------



## mülla1 (5. September 2015)

Grundsätzlich sind die 125ccm sehr teuer, allerdings gilt bei motorrädern nicht die Regelung wie bei Autos mit den jungen Fahrern unter 23. Ich hab immer alles über meinen Vater laufen lassen und hab so selbst für die 1000ccm Superduke bei tk ohne sb nur knapp 200 gezahlt im Jahr. 
Ging aber auch nur weil die alte Versicherung von der 125ger umgeschrieben wurde und die niedrigen Prozente für das Motorrad übernommen wurden.


----------



## >ExX< (5. September 2015)

Ich denke so werde ich das machen. Muss man zum ummelden nen Versicherungsnachweis vorlegen oder ist das beim ummelden egal?
Bzw. Hat das auf das Bafög Einfluss auf das Fahrzeug versichert ist?


----------



## mülla1 (5. September 2015)

Beim ummelden brauchst du den nicht. Aber du kannst auch bei den jeweiligen verkehrsämtern auf der Internetseite immer genau nachgucken was du für was brauchst. Ist immer besser wenn alle Unterlagen parat sind wenn man sich schonmal die Mühe macht und ne Nummer zieht  
Soweit ich weiss nicht. De facto isses ja dann so das dein Vater der Besitzer der Maschine ist. Und solang wie das bei ihm nirgendwo reingerechnet wird, wird sich das bei dir nicht aufs Bafög auswirken


----------



## >ExX< (6. September 2015)

Ja hoffe ich mal dass man das nicht braucht. Aber ich kann ja auch vorsichtshalber mal die Versicherung anrufen, was die so davon halten. Die stellen sich ja immer sehr an wenn irgendwelche Unterlagen fehlen, sobald was fehlt oder man was vergessen hat kann man direkt wieder einpacken und nach hause fahren 

Selbst wenns auf meinem Vater angerechnet würde, wäre es wahrscheinlich besser als auf mich. Ich werds auf jeden Fall versuchen


----------



## thunderofhate (11. September 2015)

Träumte diese Nacht zunächst von einer hübschen Italienerin und in einem späteren Traum von einer Panigale. Ist das ein Zeichen?
Ok, die erste Anschaffung fällt aus, denn sonst gibts Ärger, aber die Panigale bekomme ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2015)

Warum nicht eine hübsche Italienerien mit einer Pangiale? ....


----------



## MfDoom (11. September 2015)

Ich träume zur Zeit von der Nuda 900. Aber es ist aussichtslos


----------



## thunderofhate (11. September 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Warum nicht eine hübsche Italienerien mit einer Pangiale? ....


Weil ich damit meine Österreicherin verärgere, und die heißt nicht KTM! 

Schaue mir grad wieder den Test an und sabbere mir das Hemd voll. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDHz3KKhr1s


----------



## Offset (11. September 2015)

Mir ist gestern auch eine entgegengekommen (knieschleifend ). Also wenn ich jemals eine ssp kaufen werde, dann eine Panigale. Genau so muss ein Motorrad klingen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. September 2015)

Ich hab hier mit meinen fast 15 Jahren zwar nichts verloren aber: Ich werde im November 15 und möchte jetzt erstmal mein Mofa machen. Mit 16 dann auch den A1, aber der hat ja erstmal Zeit ^^. Das Geld für den Schein hab ich. Bleibt nur die Frage: Was für ein Mofa ? Hoffe ihr könnt mir da bisschen helfen. Und sollte ich Schutzkleidung aufm Mofa tragen oder lohnt sich das nich so ?


----------



## blautemple (13. September 2015)

Also ganz ehrlich das Geld für die Mofaprüfbescheinigung kannste dir sparen. Da is man ja mitm Fahrrad schneller ^^
Mach einfach gleich mit 16 den A1


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. September 2015)

Joa, hab ich auch gemacht, obwohl ich Mofa schon fahren durfte.

Ich musste aber auch nicht so mobil sein.


----------



## Metalic (13. September 2015)

Meinst du ne richtige Mofa oder einen 25er Roller wie ihn die "Coolen" fahren? 
Ich hab mit 16 eine Puch Maxi S gefahren. Da ging einiges 

Schutzkleidung habe ich nun nicht getragen außer einem Helm und warmen Klamotten + Handschuhen im Winter. Ich denke das reicht dann auch mit 25km/h


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. September 2015)

N 25er Roller ^^. Ich weis das viele sagen "unnötig". Ich sag aber:"Will ich, muss ich!"


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. September 2015)

Bah, Roller

Kumpel hatte jetzt nen Roller, ne Herkules und jetzt ne Puch Maxi S, und die läuft auch ihre 40 und er macht mit der jeden Quatsch.
Aber gut, ich bin halt absoluter Rollerhasser.


----------



## Metalic (13. September 2015)

Wenn das Geld da ist, A1. Diese nervenden Roller finde ich auch schrecklich. Am besten noch mit "Sportauspuff" drunter 

Wobei ich seit Jahren schon einen 125er Roller mit ordentlich Ps haben möchte. Nicht diese 9 Ps Gurken.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. September 2015)

Wie gesagt, will erstmal den 25er machen ^^ Geld ist auch fürn A1er da. Nur dauert des eben nochn Jahr


----------



## blautemple (13. September 2015)

Geh für das Geld lieber mit der Freundin essen oder so. Das lohnt echt nicht


----------



## efdev (13. September 2015)

Kommt drauf an, je nachdem gibt es solche Mofa Kurse auch in der Schule hatte ich damals auch für 20€ gemacht aber nie genutzt 
Und bei einer beschissenen Lage sind die 25 km/h bestimmt angenehm ohne zu Strampeln


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. September 2015)

Das gibts heutzutage nicht mehr, Fahrschule und 180€ oder so.


----------



## efdev (13. September 2015)

Oh das ist aber etwas Teuer, ne dafür lohnt es sich nicht dann lieber mit dem Fahrrad wird man(n) auch nicht so Dick


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. September 2015)

Geht ab 100 ^^
Und ich bin halt einer der gerne rausgeht aber 2km bis zur Bahn laufen muss. Grade ich bin etwas bewegungsfaul ^^. Ich wollte ja eigentlich nur nach nem Roller fragen der sich eignet ^^


----------



## blautemple (13. September 2015)

Kauf einfach irgendeinen der möglichst billig ist. Falsch/Richtig kannst du da nichts machen. Langsam sind sie ja alle und lange durchhalten muss er auch nicht ^^


----------



## Offset (13. September 2015)

Darf man fragen warum kein Mofa? Die laufen deutlich besser als n Roller (40-50 km/h wenn man n gutes hat) und naja, Roller sind lächerlich.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. September 2015)

25er Schein ist auf 25 km/h beschränkt ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. September 2015)

Ein Mofa läuft meistens 30-35 wenn nichts gemacht wurde, und da sagen die Cops auch nichts


----------



## Offset (13. September 2015)

Eben, so lange alles Serie ist geht das klar.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. September 2015)

Ein Bild von der letzten Tour.
Dafür, dass es sich hierbei schon um den dritten Gang handelt, ist es sogar gar nicht so unscharf.


----------



## efdev (14. September 2015)

Da fährt einer aber mit ordentlich Touren


----------



## hendrosch (14. September 2015)

Tzzz im dritten kurz vor 14k ich hoffe du hast vorne ein kleineres Ritzel drauf, ansonsten warn das schon ein paar km/h


----------



## Iconoclast (14. September 2015)

Roller kannst du eigentlich alle nehmen. Die nehmen sich nix und auf 25 beschränkt erst recht nicht. Ansonsten kenne ich mich mit den Dingern aber auch nicht sonderlich aus. Ich würde da einfach nach Aussehen gehen und das nehmen, was dir am besten gefällt. Glaube Speedjet oder sowas ist bei vielen beliebt. Habe ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. September 2015)

Stimmt, kauf nen Krassen Speedfight und dann noch nen Querly Pulli


----------



## Offset (14. September 2015)

Du hast den mega lauten Sportauspuff vergessen


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. September 2015)

2T sind ja geil, aber diese Variomatik
Würd mir voll aufn Sack gehen, ist doch keine Motorsäge.


----------



## moe (14. September 2015)

Ähh, doch?


----------



## blautemple (14. September 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Ähh, doch?



Eine schwache Motorsäge


----------



## hendrosch (14. September 2015)

Und im Gegensatz zu ner ordentlich Stihl wirst bei nem Roller auch nur du versägt 
Ok reicht. Roller sind, erst recht mit 25, ziemlich nervig und ehrlich gesagt auch bisschen lächerlich.
Hab übrigens auch erst Mofa dann A1 gemacht.
Wirklich lohnen tut da die Anschaffung nicht wirklich, der Lappen war für 60€ aber doch schon sinnvoll.
Lebe zwar am Arsch der Welt bin in einem Jahr tzd. gerade mal 1000km gefahren. Das Mofa war nach dem überholen doch ein recht teurer Spaß.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. September 2015)

Diese 25km/h Dinger sind echt nervig. Die stören einen als Radfahrer fast durchgehend. Nur an Steigungen taugen die noch halbwegs.


----------



## efdev (14. September 2015)

Radfahrer sind aber auch nicht besser, gerade wenn die mal wieder über die Gasse fahren müssen statt einfach den Weg zwei Meter weiter zu nutzen ohne irgendwem auf die Eier zu gehen .
War zwar OT musste aber mal sein.

@T
125er hingegen finde ich nicht einmal so falsch schade das ich zu der Zeit noch kein Interesse hatte


----------



## thunderofhate (14. September 2015)

Naja, wer wegen des nicht vorhandenen Tempos selbst für Radfahrer ein Hindernis darstellt, wird es für andere auch nicht weniger sein. Hier ist das rein technisch bedingt.
Dass es unter allen Verkehrsteilnehmern Egoisten gibt, ist wieder ein anderes Thema. 

on topic:
Das Wetter ist ******* und wird die nächsten Tage und Wochen noch schlimmer. Hoffentlich taugt der Oktober noch halbwegs.


----------



## moe (15. September 2015)

Ich finds echt immer wieder witzig, wie sich Radfahrer über Moppedfahrer aufregen, v.a., wenn sie gerne in bergigem Gebiet unterwegs sind. Wer schleicht denn gerade so schnell den Berg hoch, dass er nicht umfällt und behindert die ganzen Autos, an denen die Moppeds wiederrum nicht vorbei kommen?
Und dann auch noch die lauten Tüten immer...


----------



## mülla1 (15. September 2015)

Leute :

Fahrt mehr Simson!  ich hab mit meiner s51 damals echt Mega spass gehabt.. Und die Dinger laufen legal schneller als jeder roller.. Und nebenbei lernt man auch noch wie man Motorrad fährt


----------



## thunderofhate (15. September 2015)

Was kann der Radfahrer dafür, dass es keinen Radweg gibt? Echt dreist, dass manch einem etwas an seiner Gesundheit liegt und er nicht für 3km Strecke den Motor anschmeißt.  Bei nem 35er Schnitt könnte man sich übrigens ganz leicht ausrechnen, wer die meiste Zeit stört und wer nicht. Da ist ein Umfallen an Steigungen auch nicht drin. 

Die Simson sieht schick aus. Geht im Winter bestimmt flott damit durch den Straßenverkehr. Aber 50ccm³?
Mich nerven meine 675 schon, weil der richtige Schub erst jenseits der 9.000 U/min kommt.


----------



## Offset (15. September 2015)

Was willst du machen wenn du nicht mehr als 50ccm fahren darfst? Wenn ich nicht müsste würde ich auch mit mehr als 125ccm rumfahren.

Aber ich denk auch, dass man mit 15 noch ein Jahr warten kann, bis man A1 machen darf. Hab ich auch locker geschafft und es hat sich gelohnt. Das gesparte Geld ist in Schutzkleidung deutlich besser angelegt als in einem Roller.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. September 2015)

Ich auch, das eine Jahr ging jetzt schon, ob ich das nächste noch aushalte...


----------



## moe (15. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Was kann der Radfahrer dafür, dass es keinen Radweg gibt? Echt dreist, dass manch einem etwas an seiner Gesundheit liegt und er nicht für 3km Strecke den Motor anschmeißt.



Die hab ich nicht gemeint. Sind ja auch selten außerorts unterwegs. Ich dachte eher an Rennradfahrer und Konsorten.


----------



## Iconoclast (15. September 2015)

800km noch für die 12.000er der 750er. Vor dem Winter oder danach oder ist das egal? Bei der R1 hab ichs einfach selber gemacht wenn nötig, aber hier habe ich ja noch ein Jahr Garantie.


----------



## >ExX< (15. September 2015)

Also ich hatte damals ne Hercules Prima 5S, war auch soweit echt in Ordnung, außer dass sich alle paar Wochen die Zündung verstellt und man mit dem Ding Gas-,Kupplungs-, und Gangzüge verbrät wie blöd.
Wäre ich 14/15 würde ich den 25er Lappen auf jeden Fall nochmal machen. Die Freiheit die man hat entschädigt das Geld auf jeden Fall. Als Roller sollen die Speedfight Dinger garnicht mal so toll sein.

Piaggio Zip sind wohl sehr sehr zuverlässig sein,  laut Wikipedia sind damit teils Laufleistungen von über 50000km drin. Haben nen ganz guten Motor soweit ich weis und sollten auch nicht teuer/selten sein.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

Was schlucken eure Moppeds eigtl. auf 100km im Schnitt?
Meine Street Triple R fahre ich meistens zwischen 6,5 und 7 Litern.
Manchmal geht die Resevelampe sogar schon vor 200km an... Ziemlich nervig!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Was schlucken eure Moppeds eigtl. auf 100km im Schnitt?
> Meine Street Triple R fahre ich meistens zwischen 6,5 und 7 Litern.
> Manchmal geht die Resevelampe sogar schon vor 200km an... Ziemlich nervig!


Moinsen!
Zu dem Thema kann ich meine kleine nerdige Statistik von Sprimonitor einbringen: 
Detailansicht: Kawasaki - ER-6f - EX650C - Spritmonitor.de

Allen noch eine schöne Restsaison gewünscht. 



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich träume zur Zeit von der Nuda 900. Aber es ist aussichtslos


 

btw: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Zu dem Thema kann ich meine kleine nerdige Statistik von Sprimonitor einbringen:
> Detailansicht: Kawasaki - ER-6f - EX650C - Spritmonitor.de
> 
> Allen noch eine schöne Restsaison gewünscht.


Hui, n ziemlicher Aufwand. Dafür wäre ich zu faul.
Sieht aber gut aus!  Die ER-6f hätte ich mir damals nach der Fahrschule auch fast gekauft. Ist ein schickes Teil.


Und hier eine kleine Zeitreise:
Die Verkaufszahlen vor 15 Jahren aus einer Zeit, zu der Suzuki noch Branchenführer war. Hat sich seitdem extrem viel getan.
Wenn man daran denkt, dass mittlerweile nur noch 1000er auf den vorderen Rängen stehen, stimmt es tatsächlich, dass der Großteil der Motorradfahrer immer älter wird und weniger Nachwuchs dazu kommt. 
Verkaufszahlen - MotorrÃ¤der - MOTORRAD


----------



## efdev (16. September 2015)

Liegt auch daran das im Vergleich zu früher der Führerschein Teurer ist.
Gibt bestimmt noch einige andere Faktoren aber in dem Thema bin ich nicht drin .

@thunder
es ging bei den Radfahrern auch um die Dödel die trotz geeigneten anderen Wegen unbedingt auf der Straße die Leute nerven müssen.


----------



## Icedaft (16. September 2015)

Rennradfahrer z.B. ... Weil diese ja die "Master-Race" im Straßenverkehr darstellen und sich somit nicht an geltende Vorschriften halten müssen...


----------



## efdev (16. September 2015)

aber die sind schneller als die 25 km/h Roller  aber wenn wir schon dabei sind diese Opa/Oma Auto/Roller teile sind auch zum


----------



## Offset (16. September 2015)

Also ich motivier die Radfahrer manchmal mit der Hupe (nicht böse gemeint) oder strampel auf'm Mopped rum wenn ich vorbei fahr . Schon lustig wie manche einen anschauen .


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

Wenn die sich auf Steigungen gegenseitig überholen müssen oder zu dritt in der Spur fahren, dann ist das tatsächlich extrem.
Da würde ich am liebsten in der nächsten Kurve warten und mit beiden Beinen in die reinspringen...
So, nun ist aber genug mit den angestauten Aggressionen. 

Mit der Hupe sollte man allerdings aufpassen. Wenn es keinen relevanten Grund gibt und der Typ sich hinlegt, wird das teuer.


----------



## Offset (16. September 2015)

Ich wohne außerorts auf'm Dorf, da fahren halt fast immer welche rum. Die Hupe benutz ich auch eigentlich nie, hat sich grade vielleicht angehört als würde ich das dauernd machen. 
Als ob die mich nicht schon ewig vorher hören würden


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

Am tollsten ist immer, wenn sich jemand durch die Hupe des anderen provoziert fühlt und dann auch hupen muss. Dann denkt der nächste, es ginge um ihn und am Ende hupen alle. (Mal in Holland in einer Tiefgarage passiert. Das war affig!)
Trifft aber eher auf Autofahrer zu
Ich glaube, ich weiß gar nicht wie meine Motorradhupe klingt. Da nutzt man halt die Lichthupe regelmäßig, weil Autofahrer auf Autobahnen denken, die linke Spur gehöre ihnen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. September 2015)

Spritmonitor ist kein Aufwand, nach jedem mal tanken mit der App 2 Minuten Arbeit.

Ich denk aber auch, dass das beliebter werden des A1 wegen Wegfall der 80 km/h+ die neuen 125er Modelle sich langfristig auf die anderen auch auswirkt.
Ich hätte allerdings so oder so irgendwann mit Motorrad fahren angefangen.


----------



## pcfr3ak (16. September 2015)

Außerorts darf man allerdings die Hupe als Überholsignal benutzen, also theoretisch darf man auch Fahrradfahrer für diesen Zweck anhupen 

Ist bei uns aber auch ziemlich nervig, immer meinen die Rennradfahrer sie müssen auf die Straße wenn parallel dazu ein Radweg ist.  Ist natürlich besonders geil, wenn man grad mit 100 in der Kurve liegt..

Aber das mit dem strampeln ist echt gut, muss ich auch mal machen


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Ist bei uns aber auch ziemlich nervig, immer meinen die Rennradfahrer sie müssen auf die Straße wenn parallel dazu ein Radweg ist.


Die Radwege sind oft in so einem schlechten Zustand, dass man es einem kaum zumuten kann, mit dem Rad dort zu fahren - vor allem dann nicht, wenn man mehr als 6 Bar in den Reifen hat und ungefedert unterwegs ist. Das tue ich mir auch nicht an.
Da kannste außerdem die Speichen nach allen 20km wieder nachjustieren. Abgesehen davon, dass deine Gelenke das auch nicht lange mitmachen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. September 2015)

Rennräder fahren mit 6 Bar? Dann kommen die ja schon nah an LKW Reifen...


----------



## Icedaft (16. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die Radwege sind oft in so einem schlechten Zustand, dass man es einem kaum zumuten kann, mit dem Rad dort zu fahren - vor allem dann nicht, wenn man mehr als 6 Bar in den Reifen hat und ungefedert unterwegs ist. Das tue ich mir auch nicht an.
> Da kannste außerdem die Speichen nach allen 20km wieder nachjustieren. Abgesehen davon, dass deine Gelenke das auch nicht lange mitmachen.




Schönes Argument, demzufolge ich mit meinen Inlinern (dank ungedämpfter Vollgummirollen, oh meine armen Knie...) dann ja auch auf der Straße mitmischen darf....


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Rennräder fahren mit 6 Bar? Dann kommen die ja schon nah an LKW Reifen...


Mein Crossbike fahre ich mit 6. Rennräder haben sogar 8, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Schönes Argument, demzufolge ich mit meinen Inlinern (dank ungedämpfter Vollgummirollen, oh meine armen Knie...) dann ja auch auf der Straße mitmischen darf....


Mit Inlinern hast du auf der Straße nie etwas verloren, demnach ist das Blödsinn.
Kann man auch von selbst drauf kommen.


----------



## Icedaft (16. September 2015)

Das ist so nicht richtig: Sofern kein Radweg/Fußgängerweg vorhanden ist, dürfen auch diese die Straße ganz selbstverständlich benutzen. Mit Speedskates bist Du auch nicht viel langsamer als die Rennradfahrer.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

Da darfst du die Straße dann aber auch als Füßgänger nutzen. 
Als Skater bist du im Straßenverkehr wie ein Fußgänger gestellt. Abgesehen davon beanspruchst du auf Skates eine breitere Spur als auf dem Fahrrad, sodass du selbst bei ähnlichem Tempo ein größeres Hindernis wärst. 

on topic:
Sorry für die schlechte Quali und die Musik. Aber Upload is hier ne Katastrophe. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4fUw5PLcUI


----------



## killer89 (17. September 2015)

Rennräder fahren gar mit 6-12 bar, je nachdem, welcher Mantel drauf ist - ich selbst fahre mit 10 bar. Und ja, wir fahren auf der Straße, weil es eben verdammt bescheiden ist, auf dem Fußweg zu fahren, vor allem, wenn dort fette Baumwurzeln unter durch wachsen. Wir fahren aber eher im Flachland rund um Hamburg, da gibts weniger schöne Kurven fürs Motorrad. Mich nerven vielmehr die Autos, sowohl aufm Rennrad, als auch aufm Motorrad. Einmal wirste geschnitten und einmal wirste blockiert. Wenn zu viel Verkehr ist, fahren wir mit unseren Rennrädern aber natürlich auch auf den Fußweg, nur eben langsamer - im Übrigen sind wir in der Tat schneller als jedes unfrisierte Mofa und eins steht fest: man wird mega fit 

Aber BTT: bin jetzt kurz vor der 12.000er Inspektion und hab mir gleich noch das ein oder andere Teil dazu bestellt  wenn ich dran denke, stell ich morgen mal Bilder von vorher rein 

MfG


----------



## taks (21. September 2015)

Hey Zusammen

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit der "Yamaha XV 125 Virago"?
Also Schwachstellen die gerne mal kaputt gehen etc.

Das Ding würde mich reizen, vorallem da mein 50ccm langsam den Geist aufgibt.


Gruss


----------



## moe (21. September 2015)

Die von meinem Nachbar stand jedes Jahr pünktlich zu Saisonbeginn mit massiven Start- und Standgasschwierigkeiten bei mir im Hof. Lag aber wohl eher dran, dass die kaum gefahren wurde und sich nur kaputt gestanden hat.


----------



## Iconoclast (21. September 2015)

Also bei uns ist das das typische Fahrschuldmopped. Muss also ziemlich robust sein, fährt und fährt und fährt. Sieht aber aus wie von ner Müllhalde bei den ganzen Stürzen der Lehrlinge.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. September 2015)

Die hatte mein Vater ein Jahr lang.
Kann nicht beklagen, bis zu nem bestimmten Baujahr regeln sie allerdings ab 97 ab, weil Yamaha Schiss hatte dass der Motor überdreht.(Obwohl er eigentlich keine Probleme dahingehend hat, der sei recht Drehzahlfest.)
Ansaugsstutzen aufpassen, die kriegen öfter mal Risse, kriegt man aber für 20 Euro bei Ebay.
Ventile sind relativ laut, also nicht unbedingt was dabei denken.
Joa, wir hatten keine Probleme mit der.

Und die stand auch lang, mit manchmal halt im Stand laufen lassen. Hatte auch nur 1400km oder so drauf.
Verkauft hat er sie auch nur wegen dem Umstieg auf ne größere.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. September 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Also bei uns ist das das typische Fahrschuldmopped. Muss also ziemlich robust sein, fährt und fährt und fährt. Sieht aber aus wie von ner Müllhalde bei den ganzen Stürzen der Lehrlinge.


Was ist denn das für ne Fahrschule? Bei uns stehen nur BMWs und KTMs rum und eine suzuki Gladius. Die 125er ist bei uns die 125er duke, denn machen hier aber nur wenige. 
Meine Fahrschul Motorrad war ne F700GS natürlich auf 48 PS gedrosselt.


----------



## taks (21. September 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Das Ding ist nur zum cruisen gerechnet. Da reicht es wenn es 85kmh schafft 
Was wäre der beste Zeitpunkt zum kaufen? Ich nehm an vor dem Winter, oder?


----------



## efdev (21. September 2015)

Duke als Fahrschul Mopped hätte ich auch gerne 
Wobei man es dem Fahrschüler in meinen Augen auch nicht zu einfach machen sollte je Anspruchsvoller die Maschine in der Fahrschule desto eher baut der Fahrschüler auch keinen Mist ist zumindest meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## blautemple (21. September 2015)

Die Duke 125 ist hier in Wü auch die Standard Fahrschulmaschine.


----------



## moe (21. September 2015)

@taks: Am besten ist im Winter, da wirds aber mit Probefahren n bisschen kompliziert. Würde ich allerdings unbedingt machen.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. September 2015)

A2 ist hier G650GS, A ist F650GS, A1 ist MT-125.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. September 2015)

Die Duke ist halt wegen der bis die MT125 kam Einzelstellung mit ABS so beliebt.
Vollbremsung mit ABS ist halt wirklich nur schlafen.

Aber interessant wie das bei anderen Fahrschulen aussieht.
Meine hat Duke 125, Gladius für A2 und ich glaub FZ8 für A.


----------



## efdev (21. September 2015)

Ich mach meinen A2 auf einer Honda650 SLR angenehm ist was anderes  hat aber trotzdem was die Maschine.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2015)

Also die F700GS war easy zu fahren, fast wie Fahrrad fahren  nur war bei 160 leider Schluss  
Bisschen Kraft braucht man allerdings, ne Gladius ist da etwas leichter.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. September 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ne Fahrschule? Bei uns stehen nur BMWs und KTMs rum und eine suzuki Gladius. Die 125er ist bei uns die 125er duke, denn machen hier aber nur wenige.
> Meine Fahrschul Motorrad war ne F700GS natürlich auf 48 PS gedrosselt.



Das Ding ist halt nur für den 125er Lappen. Aber ja, auch sonst ist die Fahrschule nicht gerade ein Knaller, obwohl die Lehrer nett sind. Ne alte zerbeulte GS 500, auf der ich fahren durfte, ist auch alles andere als geil.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. September 2015)

Leute, mal ne Frage zu dem Angebot:

Suzuki Gladius 650 Deutsches Motorrad ABS, Naked Bike gebraucht in Rottenburg

Ist natürlich schwer ne Ferndiagnose zu machen, aber scheint die soweit in Ordnung zu sein?


----------



## hendrosch (22. September 2015)

Bei unserer Fahrschule gibt's ne Suzuki DR125 und ne ältere 500er Suzi. Ne große leiht der glaube ich bei Netz anderen Fahrschule. 
Die sind beide aber voll ok nur etwas schwach. 
Die 125 fährt sich aber sonst gut. 
Die Duke ist nämlich auch perfekt, meine Beine sind zu lang die sind neben dem Tank und zwar an der breitesten Stelle 

Mein KTM Händler hat momentan ne gedrosselte Duke 690 werde da wohl mal probe fahren. 
Will ja eigentlich ne SMCR aber die hat der nur offen zum testen und wenn ich schon mal den Motor kenne und Probesitzen kann hab ich ja ein ganz gutes Bild.


----------



## MfDoom (23. September 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Leute, mal ne Frage zu dem Angebot:
> 
> Suzuki Gladius 650 Deutsches Motorrad ABS, Naked Bike gebraucht in Rottenburg
> 
> Ist natürlich schwer ne Ferndiagnose zu machen, aber scheint die soweit in Ordnung zu sein?



Sieht doch ganz gut aus, Probefahren, denn das Fahrgefühl muss stimmen.


----------



## roulie90 (23. September 2015)

Nimm dir am besten noch jemand mit, der weiß worauf man bei gebrauchten Moppeds achten muss. Zur Unterstützung und Verhandlung ist es auch immer gut noch einen Wingmen zu haben


----------



## Dustin91 (23. September 2015)

Die Frage ist halt immer, ob die Händler die Maschine dann extra drosseln würden für eine Probefahrt.
Ich habe nämlich den A2-Schein und kann die Maschine somit so nicht fahren.


----------



## MfDoom (23. September 2015)

Dann schau lieber nach gedrosselten Mopeds, gibt ja genug. Ohne Probefahrt würde ich nicht kaufen, schon garnicht bei dem Preis.
Schau doch auch mal nach SV650ern, der Motor ist ein Meisterstück und kaum kaputtzukriegen, ein echter V2 und sie ist schön handlich, liegt wunderbar auf der Strasse. Die gibt es schon für die Hälfte von dem Budget in einem guten Zustand zu kaufen.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. September 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Dann schau lieber nach gedrosselten Mopeds, gibt ja genug. Ohne Probefahrt würde ich nicht kaufen, schon garnicht bei dem Preis.
> Schau doch auch mal nach SV650ern, der Motor ist ein Meisterstück und kaum kaputtzukriegen, ein echter V2 und sie ist schön handlich, liegt wunderbar auf der Strasse. Die gibt es schon für die Hälfte von dem Budget in einem guten Zustand zu kaufen.



Ja klar, ohne Probefahrt mache ich auch nicht.
Danke für den Tipp. Ich schau mal nach 650ern. Wobei, ich sehe gerade, da gibt es echt wenige mit ABS.
Und ja, die Preise für Bikes sind hier im Süden einfach höher als im Norden, habe ich so das Gefühl 

Die würde mir auch gefallen:

Kawasaki, Naked Bike gebraucht in Offenburg

Ich will halt unbedingt ein Bike mit ABS.


----------



## roulie90 (23. September 2015)

Hast du dir schonmal die Honda Hornet CB600 angeguckt? Ab Bj 2012 sehen die auch richtig gut aus.


----------



## MfDoom (23. September 2015)

Ok, wenn du ABS möchtest dann sollte das dabei sein. Ich hatte noch nie eins mit, weiss nicht wie sich das fährt. Die Anfänger von früher sind auch nicht reihenweise abgekratzt nur weil sie keins hatten. 
Ich komme auch aus dem Süden, nicht weit von Rottenburg, wo das erste Bike steht das du gepostet hast 

Diese hier habe ich eben gefunden, hört sich ganz gut an. Ich schaue gerade zufällig auch nach einem Moped, soll schön günstig im Unterhalt sein und ein wenig Bums haben. Möglichst nackig und 2 Zylinder. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der BMW r1100s?  Die gibt es mittlerweile echt günstig und war mal sehr teuer.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. September 2015)

@Dustin91: willst du für deinen A2 wirklich drosseln ?
Schau dir mal die neue CB500F an: Honda | CB500F | Daten & Preise
Da sparst du dir das drosseln, ist auch ein Twin mit ABS und mehr als einfach zu fahren.
Qualitativ sind die Hondas auch hochwertiger als die Kawas, ganz besonders die Schaltung... 
Die CB600/ 650F ist auch schick und fährt sich easy, aber gedrosselt mag ich mir die nicht vorstellen...
Zur Gladius kann ich leider nix sagen, außer dass ich noch nie einen Kerl auf der gesehen habe...


----------



## Dustin91 (24. September 2015)

Ja, die CB500F habe ich auch auf dem Schirm. Gefällt mir optisch, in schwarz, auch sehr gut eigentlich.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. September 2015)

Freut mich, wenn ich etwas helfen konnte. 

Mal was anderes zum Thema Moped.... ich bin gerade vor lachen fast vom Stuhl gefallen... 
-> VTR 1000 F BJ 98 nur 110 km mit Vollem Tank ??? - ..:dieVTRcommunity:..


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. September 2015)

Hey, ich kenn einen mit ner Gladius


----------



## MfDoom (25. September 2015)

Ist ja auch Hässlich wie die Nacht.
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife.


----------



## Thaurial (25. September 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, die CB500F habe ich auch auf dem Schirm. Gefällt mir optisch, in schwarz, auch sehr gut eigentlich.



Honda ist was CB und CBR angeht sehr zuverlässig. CBR 600F Sport oder ähnliche sind gutmütige Begleiter.

Zum ABS, lass dich nicht unbedingt davon abhalten dir was mit ABS zu suchen. Es ist ein Mehrgewinn beim Motorradfahren den man heute nicht außer Acht lassen muss. Sehr viele Maschienen haben mittlerweile ABS.

Ich bin im übrigen vor kurzem von Honda auf BMW umgestiegen. Das hätte ich vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht gedacht, aber BMW hat wirklich einiges getan -


----------



## MfDoom (25. September 2015)

Was denn für eine? Ich liebäugele mit einer F800S.


----------



## Thaurial (25. September 2015)

ne weiße S1000R

macht wirklich Laune 


Die Sitzposition auf meiner Fireblade (BJ2003) war nach einigen Jahren nun einfach zu sportlich - Nackenschmerzen etc haben das ganze eher unangenehm gemacht - man wird halt älter 


Jetzt auch ABS, DTC elektronisches Fahrwerk, Ride by Wire, Schaltautomat ..

Irgendwie ist Motorradfahren jetzt anders als Vorher


----------



## MfDoom (25. September 2015)

Ok, das ist nochmal ein anderes Kaliber 
Ich suche auch etwas wo man nicht mehr ganz so sportlich sitzt, das drückt sonst auf die Kronjuwelen. Deshalb interessiert mich auch wie das bei der R1100S und F800S so ist


----------



## Iconoclast (25. September 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> ne weiße S1000R
> 
> macht wirklich Laune
> 
> ...



Oh ja. Der Schaltautomat ist auch sowas von göttlich. [emoji4]


----------



## Offset (25. September 2015)

Schaltet hier eigentlich jemand ohne Kupplung (ohne Schaltautomat)? Ab dem 4. geht's Butterweich, aber in den kleinen Gängen ruckt es doch etwas. Ist das normal? Ich will ja nichts kaputtmachen.


----------



## MfDoom (25. September 2015)

Kommt drauf an wie lange du dein Moped fahren willst


----------



## Dustin91 (25. September 2015)

Wieso sollte man das machen? Macht doch beim Auto auch keiner


----------



## Offset (25. September 2015)

Weil es schneller, (bei mir halt nur in den großen Gängen) sanfter und besser für die Kupplungshand ist. Wenn man länger fährt muss man halt auf der 125er schon viel schalten, außerdem hab ich verstärkte Kupplungsfedern und eine Seilzugkupplung, das macht meine linke Hand nicht ewig mit. Konnte einmal am nächsten Tag kaum mehr greifen 


Ein Pkw-Getriebe funktioniert komplett anderst, da sollte man nicht ohne Kupplung schalten.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. September 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Ein Pkw-Getriebe funktioniert komplett anderst, da sollte man nicht ohne Kupplung schalten.



Ok, das habe ich vermutet. Du hast es bestätigt


----------



## MfDoom (25. September 2015)

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine höhere Materialbelastung. 
Bei meiner Monster ging es auch, da das italienische Getriebe aber sowieso teilweise zickig war, habe ich meist mit Kupplung geschaltet. Wenn man da nicht mit Nachdruck geschaltet hat konnte es sein das man zwischen 3 und 4 auf einmal einen Leerlauf findet. Damals dachte ich das Getriebe geht kaputt, heute weiss ich das gehört so.


----------



## Offset (25. September 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Es ist auf jeden Fall eine höhere Materialbelastung.



Um das zu vermeiden geht man doch eigentlich vom Gas? Ein Quickshifter unterbricht halt kurz die Zündung, um die Last aus dem Antriebsstrang zu nehmen. Etwas höher wird die Belastung trotzdem sein.

Ich frag mich nur warum es in den oberen Gängen besser geht als in den unteren.


----------



## Thaurial (25. September 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ok, das ist nochmal ein anderes Kaliber
> Ich suche auch etwas wo man nicht mehr ganz so sportlich sitzt, das drückt sonst auf die Kronjuwelen. Deshalb interessiert mich auch wie das bei der R1100S und F800S so ist



Kannst ja etwas Schaumstoff ausdem Polster fummeln 

Der Boxer ist halt vom Fahrverhalten gaanz anders als zb. der Vierzylinder. Mir war der Umstieg von der Fireblade zu krasse, bin eine r1200r probegefahren und die unteren Gänge sind schon arg kurz. Reine Gewöhnungsache, aber mich hats bisl gestört. 

Dahingegen find ich den Charakter im allgemeinen ganz cool, bisl am Gas spielen an der Ampel ist lustig wenns bisl links - rechts schüttelt in horizontaler Ebene.

Zu den beiden von Dir genannten Mopeds, das sind beides grundsolide Modelle, die R ist etwas auffälliger vom auftreten.


----------



## MfDoom (25. September 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur warum es in den oberen Gängen besser geht als in den unteren.



In den höheren Gängen sind die Zahnräder größer und haben eine  langsamere Umfangsgeschwindigkeit. Das leite ich jetzt einfach mal vom  Fahrrad ab 
wenn Metall auf Metall reibt hat man immer Verschleiss, bei Zahnrädern ist die Beanspruchung extrem hoch. Ich würde wenn möglich immer die Kupplung benutzen, das mindert 100%ig die Gefahr eines Schadens.



Thaurial schrieb:


> Der Boxer ist halt vom Fahrverhalten gaanz anders als zb. der Vierzylinder. Mir war der Umstieg von der Fireblade zu krasse, bin eine r1200r probegefahren und die unteren Gänge sind schon arg kurz. Reine Gewöhnungsache, aber mich hats bisl gestört.
> 
> Dahingegen find ich den Charakter im allgemeinen ganz cool, bisl am Gas spielen an der Ampel ist lustig wenns bisl links - rechts schüttelt in horizontaler Ebene.
> 
> Zu den beiden von Dir genannten Mopeds, das sind beides grundsolide Modelle, die R ist etwas auffälliger vom auftreten.



Die R1100S ist ein Riesenschiff. Ich denke auch das der Boxer für ein sportliches Moped nicht das richtige ist, zuviel Charakter . Aber sie gefällt mir vom Aussehen echt gut.
Ich schaue mal das ich beide Probefahren kann.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. September 2015)

Da geht nix kaputt. Ich fahre seit Jahren so, außer vom Ersten in den Zweiten. Kaputt ist noch nie was gegangen im Gegenteil. Ist sogar freundlicher fürs Getriebe. Man knallt die Gänge ja nicht so rein sondern das flutscht ganz geschmeidig. Der Schaltautomat macht ja auch nix anderes als man selber wenn man das Gas wegnimmt.


----------



## MfDoom (25. September 2015)

Du sprichst aber wahrscheinlich von einem Japanischen Getriebe, ich habe gehört die sollen da besser sein. Bei meiner Ducati ist da nichts "geflutscht". Das kracht und klonkt teilweise ganz gewaltig.


----------



## xxRazer211 (25. September 2015)

Also meine Yamaha xt660x brauche ich nur ne Kupplung zum anfahren und stehen bleiben ! Vom 1 in 2 kommt da ein kleiner Ruck. Aber alle anderen Gänge flutschen genau so rein, wie mit Kupplung. Ganz geschmeidig. 
Ich finde das runterschalten aber auch unangenehm im Gegensatz zum hochschalten

Aber ich fahr definitiv ohne Kupplung und das ohne Schäden oder erhöhten Verschleiß festzustellen.


----------



## Offset (25. September 2015)

xxRazer211 schrieb:


> Ich finde das runterschalten aber auch unangenehm im Gegensatz zum hochschalten
> 
> Aber ich fahr definitiv ohne Kupplung



Runterschalten traue ich mich nicht so richtig, weil man da schon wissen sollte, wie man Zwischengas geben muss. 
Da bleib ich doch lieber bei der Kupplung + ungefähre Drehzahlanpassung (kurzer Gasstoß vor dem einkuppeln)


----------



## pcfr3ak (25. September 2015)

Also ich schalte auch fast nur noch ohne Kupplung hoch. Das Getriebe von meiner FZS600 ist zwar recht knochig und ich lande bei höheren Drehzahlen recht oft im Leerlauf von 1 -2, allerdings klappt es mit Kupplung auch nicht besser, eher schlechter^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. September 2015)

Ich machs mittlerweile manchmal, größtenteils aber schon mit Kupplung.
Runterschalten ist kein Problem, einfach leichten Druck ausüben und nen Gasstoß geben. Natürlich sollte der Motor vor dem Gasstoß im Schubbetrieb (Motorbremse)sein, man braucht ja nen Lastwechsel.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. September 2015)

Fahrt ihr eure Wheelies auch ohne Kupplung?


----------



## mülla1 (26. September 2015)

Jup.. Mit Kupplung ist mir das zu heikel deswegen mache ich eigentlich nur Powerwheelies. Einfach den Motor schön hoch drehen, kurz das Gas schließen und dann voll aufdrehen  der lastwechsel tut dann sein übriges und die karre geht hoch  Vorteil bei denen ist das man sie recht einfach kontrollieren kann.. Über Kupplung trau ich mich das auch nicht


----------



## >ExX< (26. September 2015)

Ich mache meistens mit Kupplung, mit der KMX hab ich sie sonst auch immer ohne Kupplung gemacht


----------



## thunderofhate (27. September 2015)

Ich glaube, ich habe mich wieder verliebt. 
In Sachen Design macht den Italienern einfach niemand etwas vor.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. September 2015)

Ich find die in der Version mit den weiß-roten Speichenfelgen noch nen ganzes Stück leckerer.


----------



## Dustin91 (27. September 2015)

Ich werde mir das Teil vermutlich morgen mal anschauen:

Kawasaki ER - 6 N ABS Deutsches Fahrzeug, Naked Bike gebraucht in Rottenburg

Das Problem ist, dass sie noch nicht gedrosselt ist, also kann ich sie nicht Probe fahren.
Aber das Angebot scheint mir echt gut zu sein.


----------



## Offset (27. September 2015)

Ich würde mir, wenn du wirklich nicht fahren kannst, schriftlich geben lassen, dass alles i.O ist.
Ein Händler muss doch eh 2 Jahre Gewährleistung geben, oder ist das bloß bei Autos so?


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. September 2015)

Nope, Gewährleistung muss ein gewerblicher Händler immer geben.


----------



## Iconoclast (28. September 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Du sprichst aber wahrscheinlich von einem Japanischen Getriebe, ich habe gehört die sollen da besser sein. Bei meiner Ducati ist da nichts "geflutscht". Das kracht und klonkt teilweise ganz gewaltig.



Jep, japanisches Getriebe. Mit einer Ducati hab ichs noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. September 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das Teil vermutlich morgen mal anschauen:
> 
> Kawasaki ER - 6 N ABS Deutsches Fahrzeug, Naked Bike gebraucht in Rottenburg
> 
> ...



Lecker Preis ! 
Viel Erfolg !


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2015)

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Angebot?
Sind etwa 2900€. Ist das ein angemessener Preis?

YAMAHA , Occasion, Benzin, 8'400 km, CHF 3'200.- - MotoScout24


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Oktober 2015)

Hat zwar wenig Kilometer, aber ich finde die ziemlich teuer. Meine SV650S hatte bei ähnlicher Laufleistung und späterer Erstzulassung kaum mehr gekostet.
Leider habe ich den Neupreis der Yamaha von 2000 bisher nicht finden können.

Für das gleiche Geld bekäme man manch eine neue 125er, die gute 40kg weniger wiegt.
In Sachen Fahrspaß gibts interessantere Kleinkrafträder.

Haben wir hier sonst Cruiser unter uns?


----------



## MfDoom (6. Oktober 2015)

Nein, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das beim cruisen mehr Hubraum den Spaßfaktor erheblich erhöht. Auf jeden Fall Probefahren.
Ich trau es mich kaum zu sagen, aber 125er-Chopper geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Oktober 2015)

Oh ja,  Hubraum ist da alles. Bin mal die Suzuki Intruder 1800 gefahren, 1800ccm und irgendwas um die 160nm ab 3000 Umdrehungen sind schon wat Feines. Aber auf Dauer ist so ein Teil (noch) nix für mich.


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2015)

Bin im Moment nicht motiviert um die grosse Prüfung zu machen.
Hab noch fast die gleiche Maschine für 1300€ ganz in meiner Nähe entdeckt. Ich ruf da Morgen mal an


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Oktober 2015)

Darfst du auch 250er oder 300er fahren oder sind die Führerscheinklassen in der Schweiz ähnlich?

Ich würde, sofern es unbedingt ein 125er sein soll, eher einen Einzylinder nehmen, da rebellischer.


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2015)

125ccm + 11kw ist das Maximum.
Ein V2 sieht aber besser aus


----------



## Icedaft (7. Oktober 2015)

Solange das Teil nur steht - kein Problem, nur nicht den Fehler machen und anstellen. Ich find die Teile mit dem Nähmaschinensound ein wenig peinlich....


----------



## Thaurial (7. Oktober 2015)

taks schrieb:


> 125ccm + 11kw ist das Maximum.
> Ein V2 sieht aber besser aus



Das ist ja wirklich Geschmacksache, aber eine Schönbheit finde ich sie jetzt nicht. Außerdme hast Du dann ja noch weniger ccm pro Zylinder..
Würde mich da der Empfehlung der Kollegen anschließen, bei 125ccm ist 1Zylinder wesentlich besser..


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2015)

Das ist es, das Ding will aussehen wie ein Motorrad, ist aber keins. 
In der Klasse würde ich einen schönen Roller kaufen.
Bequem, in der Stadt ist man an der Ampel immer vorne und schnell genug um weg zu kommen. 
Wetterschutz hat man auch. Mit sowas ist es sogar im Winter trocken und warm an den Beinen, mein Vater hatte früher so eine gefütterte Decke und ich bin wirklich gerne mit dem Teil rumgepest.


----------



## DOcean (7. Oktober 2015)

zu meiner "Jugend" zeit waren die 80er von Yamaha (Enduros) das NonPlusUltra... 

Aber stimmt schon die kleinen Maschinen sehen heutzutage oft nach mehr aus wie drin steckt.... es gibt ja schon 50ccm Supersportler....


----------



## Thaurial (7. Oktober 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> zu meiner "Jugend" zeit waren die 80er von Yamaha (Enduros) das NonPlusUltra...
> 
> Aber stimmt schon die kleinen Maschinen sehen heutzutage oft nach mehr aus wie drin steckt.... es gibt ja schon 50ccm Supersportler....



Gabs vor ~20 Jahren auch schon. Honda NSR 50 hatte ein Kumpel von mir damals. Allerdings war ich da mit der Honda MTX80 (und 125er ccm -Satz  )wesentlich besser bedient, fand ich..

Yamaha DT war ne coole Sache, die werden noch immer hoch gehandelt.

Zum Thema roller, ich finde die haben einfach zu kleine Reifen. Die Dinger rutschen bei jedem Bitumenstreifen und Kanaldeckel.. Dann lieber ne gebrauchte Yamaha Dt oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Offset (7. Oktober 2015)

Ne dt würde ich mir in der Stadt nicht holen. Wo willst du denn hauptsächlich damit rumfahren?

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir ein leichtes 4 takt naked bike (duke 125, mt 125, cbf 125) oder eine Supermoto holen. 4 takt ist ideal, wenn man nur rumcruisen will, geringer Verbrauch und wenig Wartung nötig.

Aber wenn es unbedingt die sein muss, dann hol sie dir halt. Sie muss eh nur dir gefallen. Würde dir aber trotzdem raten mal was anderes probezusitzen oder zu fahren.



MfDoom schrieb:


> In der Klasse würde ich einen schönen Roller kaufen.


Roller und schön?! So eine Aussage finde ich im Mopped thread sehr gewagt


----------



## Thaurial (7. Oktober 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Ne dt würde ich mir in der Stadt nicht holen. Wo willst du denn hauptsächlich damit rumfahren?
> 
> Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir ein leichtes 4 takt naked bike (duke 125, mt 125, cbf 125) oder eine Supermoto holen. 4 takt ist ideal, wenn man nur rumcruisen will, geringer Verbrauch und wenig Wartung nötig.
> 
> Aber wenn es unbedingt die sein muss, dann hol sie dir halt. Sie muss eh nur dir gefallen. Würde dir aber trotzdem raten mal was anderes probezusitzen oder zu fahren.


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2015)

Roller hab ich Zuhause stehen (zumindest ein 50ccm) und da besteht für mich wie auf fast allen Motorrädern das Problem, dass meine Beine einfach zu lange sind. Z.B. auf der Yamaha DT hätte ich höchstens Platz wenn ich mit meinen Knien schalten/bremsen würde ^^
Beim Roller sind meine Knie auf Lenkerhöhe was dazu führt, dass ich ab und zu ausversehen die Hupe oder Zündung betätige.
Kleine Leute habens einfach schön


----------



## Offset (7. Oktober 2015)

Wie groß bist du denn?
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass dir selbst eine Supermoto viel zu klein ist.


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2015)

195cm, Beinlänge 110cm. Ferse bis Knie sind ~67cm (bei gewinkeltem Bein).


----------



## Thaurial (7. Oktober 2015)

taks schrieb:


> 195cm, Beinlänge 110cm. Ferse bis Knie sind ~67cm (bei gewinkeltem Bein).



Und auf der Virago sittzt Du dann gut? Vielleicht mitm Popo aufm Sozius?

Also ne kleine "supersportler" sieht dann vielleicht auch affig aus, aber ne schicke KTM steht Dir da sicher besser...

Kenne nicht wirklich jemanden unter 50 Jahren der zu ner 125er Virago "schön" sagen würde - will Dich nur davor schützen nachher im Straßenverkehr und an der Eisdiele gemoppt zu werden


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2015)

Hol dir die Chopper


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> will Dich nur davor schützen nachher im Straßenverkehr und an der Eisdiele gemoppt zu werden



Dann bewerfe ich die mit Eiscreme  

Hab am Freitag mal einen Termin, dann schau ich ob ich darauf Platz habe ^^


----------



## Icedaft (7. Oktober 2015)

Mopped und lange Beine? Husqvarna


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2015)

Oder eine MZ Baghira, das Teil ist riesig. Da bräuchtest du aber auch einen Motorradschein


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Oktober 2015)

125er Huskys kann man mometan vergessen, die Preise schießen durch die Decke.
Ich kenn jemanden, der seine neu für 3900€ gekauft hat, und vor paar Monaten für 4200€ inseriert und auch losbekommen hat. Wohlgemerkt mit 15tkm.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2015)

Soviel Geld 
Ich würde mir ja gerne die hier kaufen, scheint ein gutes Angebot zu sein. Leider muss ich noch eine Weile sparen


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Oktober 2015)

Ist momentan krass was da wegen Querly und Co. abgeht. Vor paar Jahren hat man DTs mit 15tkm für um die 1000€ nachgeschmissen bekommen, mittlerweile spinnen alle so auf die, dass selbst Leute mit 50tkm(zwar überholt, aber 50tkm sind 50tkm) noch 1700€ wollen. Einfach mal bei Mobile schauen.


----------



## efdev (7. Oktober 2015)

ja aber es ist doch sooo cool


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Oktober 2015)

Ja, leider, werden auch viele verbastelt.
Kumpel hat sich ne DT 125 RE (also die mit E starter) gekauft. 4000tkm, Absolut Original, und sieht wirklich aus wie neu. Nix ausgeblichen, kein Aufkleber Hart, nix. Hat allerdings auch 2700€ berappt. Er meinte aber schon, so schnell gibt er die nicht her.


----------



## efdev (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auch mal eine Zeit lang überlegt eine 125er zu holen (wäre für das was ich mache eigentlich ausreichend), aber am Ende kann ich mir auch eine günstige 600er Maschine mit dem A2 Kaufen wovon ich einfach mehr habe.
Aber was erzähl ich da Ich muss erstmal den Führerschein fertig machen


----------



## Offset (7. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du den a2 machen darfst wäre es einfach dämlich sich eine 125er zu holen. Für das Geld was eine 125er kostet kann man sich schon recht ordentliche Motorräder kaufen (natürlich gebraucht). Außerdem wird so ein kleiner Motor ziemlich schnell langweilig.


----------



## efdev (7. Oktober 2015)

für viele Neue 125er gibt es auch schon was größeres für Minimalen Aufpreis deswegen war auch schon klar das eine Größere Maschine kommt wenn eine kommt .
Wenn man sich die Neupreise der Dukes anschaut ist der Preisunterschied zwischen der 125er und der 390er ganze 700-800€ , ist dann schon Logisch was wenn möglich gewählt wird.(Die Duke Reihe ist da einfach das Perfekte Beispiel )


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2015)

Naja, der Preisunterschied zwischen einer Yamaha XV125 und XV535 ist etwa 2000€ (gebraucht)
Ich hol mir einfach mal eine 125er und wenns irgendwann nicht mehr reicht schau ich weiter. 
Die XV125 hat aber auch mehr als doppelt soviel Leistung wie mein jetziges Gefährt ^^

Und wenns von der Grösse nicht passt hol ich mir so eins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2015)

Meins 
Muss nurnoch ein bisschen angepasst werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Oktober 2015)

Gratuliere und viel Spass damit!


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Oktober 2015)

Glückwunsch! [emoji4]


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Oktober 2015)

Fein!
Nennt man die Farbe Kirschrot?


----------



## taks (13. Oktober 2015)

Nennt sich "Bordeaux Rot".

PS: Die Typen vom TÜV sind schon witzig. Laut Fahrzeugausweis hat mein Mopped 220KG Leergewicht, anstatt 140KG


----------



## Klutten (13. Oktober 2015)

Wenn die Daten in den Fahrzeugpapieren nicht stimmen, solltest du eher das Kraftfahrtbundesamt oder eine Zulassungsbehörde dafür verantwortlich machen. Real gewogen wird nur bei speziell (in mehreren Stufen) gefertigten Fahrzeugen, ansonsten ist das eine Angabe des Herstellers.


----------



## pcfr3ak (20. Oktober 2015)

Online-Petition 2015 "DurchschlÃ¤ngeln im Stau" - MotorrÃ¤der: StVO, Zulassung und Gesetze - MOTORRAD

Hat lange gedauert, aber letzten Monat wurde es übergeben.. hoffentlich wird das endlich mal in DE durchgesetzt^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2015)

Nach 2 Stunden Wartezeit bin ich jetzt im Besitz des A2 Führerscheins


----------



## Offset (20. Oktober 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Nach 2 Stunden Wartezeit bin ich jetzt im Besitz des A2 Führerscheins


Glückwunsch  
Hast dir ja die beste Jahreszeit fürs Mopped ausgesucht 





pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Hat lange gedauert, aber letzten Monat wurde es übergeben.. hoffentlich wird das endlich mal in DE durchgesetzt^^



Ich dachte schon da passiert einfach nichts, hat man ja echt lange nichts von gehört. 
Es würde mich einfach extrem freuen wenn es durchgesetzt würde, auch wenn ich bis jetzt nicht gerade viel Hoffnung habe.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2015)

Glückwunsch zum Schein! 
Kannst dir ja direkt zum Einstieg Kufen unter die Räder schrauben lassen 

Ich glaube auch nicht dass wir damit durchkommen, schließlich hätten die bösen Motorradfahrer dadurch einen Vorteil, und das will ja wirklich niemand


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Hast dir ja die beste Jahreszeit fürs Mopped ausgesucht
> 
> Mein Fahrlehrer meinte als wir im Stau standen, dass man da einfach am seitenstreifen dran vorbeifährt weil es wohl Idioten gibt die einfach die Türen aufmachen wenn man in der Mitte fährt
> ...


In einer Woche bin ich für 9 Monate in Australien 
Da fängt der Sommer gerade an


----------



## >ExX< (21. Oktober 2015)

Willst du denn da auch fahren bzw. darfst du?


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Oktober 2015)

Freitag 18 Grad hier. Das lädt soch nochmal zu einer Runde ein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Oktober 2015)

@exx 
Ich glaube mit dem internationalen Führerschein müsste das möglich sein. Den hab ich auch schon hier liegen. 

Wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekomme fahre ich gerne.


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Oktober 2015)

Is da nich Linksverkehr?
Habe ich auch noch nie aktiv erlebt.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Oktober 2015)

Da gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell dran. In Australien würde ich unbedingt im Busch ordentlich heizen gehen, ich habe das in NZ gemacht. So eine Freiheit, zu fahren wie und wohin man will wirst du in Europa nie finden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2015)

@Thunderofhate, ja ist es man soll sich aber wie gesagt schnell dran gewöhnen. Solange ich nicht mit der linken Hand schalten muss ist alles im grünen Bereich. 

@Mfdoom, ja das glaube ich auch. Australien hat eine unendliche weite und ist nicht wirklich dicht besiedelt. Vergleichbar waren da wohl nur die ländlichen Regionen Amerikas und vielleicht Russland.


----------



## pcfr3ak (23. Oktober 2015)

Man sollte sich allerdings an die Geschwindigkeit halten, dort kriegt man afaik schon ein >$100 Ticket für 10 kmh zu schnell


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Oktober 2015)

Und wieder 600€ ärmer. 12000er und neue Pelle vorne und hinten. Noch 1-2 Mal fahren und das wird's denke ich auch kalt bleiben da draußen.


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Oktober 2015)

Suzuki Gladius 650 Deutsches Motorrad ABS, Naked Bike gebraucht in Rottenburg

Kawasaki ER - 6 N ABS,Neuwertig, Naked Bike gebraucht in Rottenburg

oder wie bei der Kawa in der Anzeige, gibts noch eine ER-6N von 2014 für 4600 €.

Problem ist halt, dass ich alle nicht Probe fahren kann, da alle nicht gedrosselt sind, aber gedrosselt werden können nach dem Kauf.
Prinzipiell schenken die sich ja nicht viel, oder?


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Oktober 2015)

Japp. Da gibt es keine großen Unterschiede.
Allerdings finde ich die Kawasaki wegen der geringeren Laufleistung interessanter.

Bin heute auch ne Runde gefahren. Macht keinen großen Spaß.
Hinterer Schlappen rutscht. Überall Laub und die Straße ist nicht durchgehnd trocken.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Oktober 2015)

Edit: Bitte löschen


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Oktober 2015)

Bin da nicht soooo empfindlich. Letztes Jahr bin ich bis kurz vor Weihnachten noch gefahren. Aber im Sommer ist es besser, stimmt schon.
Spiele aber mit dem Gedanken mir für den Winter eine R3 oder so zuzulegen. Halt was Kleineres, wo mir die Pflege dann auch nicht sooo wichtig ist. Mal gucken. Hätte da aber mehrere in der Auswahl.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Oktober 2015)

Kälteempfindlich bin ich auch nicht. Aber meine Reifen bieten bei Nässe und niedrigen Temperaturen kaum Grip. 

Hast dir die 390 Duke schon angeschaut? Fahrfertig 30kg weniger als die R3 bei gleicher Leistung.

edit: Die Landschaft sieht mit den vielfarbigen Blättern der Bäume aber extrem geil aus. Fuhr Richtung Solingen Burg.
Alles erstrahlt in verschiedenen Grüntönen, Gelb, Orange, Rot und sonst was.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Oktober 2015)

Die Duke ist auch in der Auswahl mit drin. [emoji4] Aber da lass ich mir schön Zeit. Bin ja nicht auf 2 Räder angewiesen, findet sich nix muss eben die Blechdose herhalten.
Die Landschaften finde ich auch sehr geil. Wenn das Blattwerk nicht auf die Fahrbahrn segeln würde wäre es noch geiler.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Oktober 2015)

Die Lösung ist ganz einfach: Dort fahren, wo es nicht so bunt ist. Da liegen nämlich auch keine Blätter auf der Straße. 
Also linke Rheinseite Richtung Holland oder so.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Oktober 2015)

Jep, nur leider muss ich erstmal durch das Bunte um ins Nicht-Bunte zu kommen.


----------



## Offset (28. Oktober 2015)

Die Landschaft sieht echt genial aus, war am Samstag auch nochmal umterwegs. Das schlimmste ist, wenn ein Auto vor dir die ganzen Blätter hochwirbelt und du alles schön abbekommst...

Die wr 250x/r sind bestimmt auch ganz ok im Winter, da geht nicht so viel kaputt wie bei einer verkleideten, wenn man sich mal hinlegen sollte.

Noch eine Frage: Sollte ich den Kunstofftank meiner Duke im Winter voll oder leer machen?


----------



## pcfr3ak (28. Oktober 2015)

Metalltank voll, Kunststoff leer


----------



## MfDoom (28. Oktober 2015)

Wobei das nach nur einem Winter nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fällt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Oktober 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Suzuki Gladius 650 Deutsches Motorrad ABS, Naked Bike gebraucht in Rottenburg
> 
> Kawasaki ER - 6 N ABS,Neuwertig, Naked Bike gebraucht in Rottenburg
> 
> ...



Kurz zur Kawa: das ist das Model von 2009 und nur EZ 2010, sollte dir aber vermutlich egal sein. Jedoch gabs bei dem 09er Modell nen Rückruf wegen iwas...
Das sollte die Werke bereits angepasst haben.
Den km-Stand finde ich jedoch verdächtig gerig. Stand die jahrelang nur rum oder wie? 

Ich bin die Gladius zwar nie zum vergleich Probe gefahren, aber den merkwürdig gekröpften und schmalen Lenker bei der Kawa solltest du als erstes nach ein paar Monaten einfahren runterschmeißen....
Sonst ein super easy zu fahrendes Möp.


----------



## GxGamer (29. Oktober 2015)

Gilt der Thread auch für 50ccm Rollerfahrer?


----------



## efdev (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube dich wird zumindest keiner zerfleischen


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Oktober 2015)

Höchstens übern Haufen fahren.


----------



## Offset (29. Oktober 2015)

Schau mal in den Startpost!
Aber mir ist es eigentlich egal, hauptsache der Thread lebt weiter.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Oktober 2015)

Ein Roller ist ja der Einstieg in die Welt der Zweiräder, warum nicht?


----------



## efdev (29. Oktober 2015)

Also mir ist es auch recht aber ich bin eh nicht so Aktiv hier


----------



## STSLeon (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich hasse diese rollenden Verkehrsbehinderungen...


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Oktober 2015)

Schon der 31. Oktober. Gleich geht es das letzte Mal für heuer aufs Mopped.
Die Fahrt wird auf Video festgehalten. Bestimmt cool, wenn man das auf und vor einen fallende Laub sieht.


----------



## >ExX< (1. November 2015)

Ich wollte auch erst die Kamera mitnehmen, habs dann aber gelassen, dafür ist ein Foto entstanden, ok, leichten Effekt drübergeworfen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. November 2015)

Ich kann diesen Monat noch fahren und bin ehrlich gesagt echt happy deswegen.
Gestern war nochmal ein traumhaft milder, sonniger und wunderschöner Herbsttag...


----------



## Iconoclast (8. November 2015)

Ach du *******. Habe gerade erfahren, dass es einen ehemaligen Klassenkameraden von mir erwischt hat. War mit seinem Dad zusammen unterwegs. Er ist irgendwie in den Gegenverkehr gekommen, frontal in ein Auto und da hats ihm ein Bein samt einen Teil vom Oberkörper abgerissen. Ist wohl in den Armen seinen Vaters gestorben. 20 Jahre alt gewesen. Da wird einem schon anders.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. November 2015)

Wie schnell es gehen kann wurde mir letzten Samstag auch bewusst, als mir ein Mäusebussard bei 140 km/h seitlich gegen die Schulter knallte. Null Chance um zu reagieren.
Etwas höher und ich wäre nicht nur mit einer leichten Prellung davon gekommen und sicher vom Mopped geflogen. Da kann der Helm noch so toll sein.
Habe es sogar auf Video aufgenommen 
Ist manchmal wirklich ein schmaler Grad zwischen Leben und Tod. Bei der derzeitigen Witterung würde ich nicht mehr fahren. Straßen sind oftmals feucht und Laub wie Schmierseife.

Zum Glück ging bei mir im Bekanntenkreis noch niemand drauf. Würde mich aber auch nicht vom Fahren abhalten und meinen Vater wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. November 2015)

Abhalten tut es mich auch nicht, war gestern abend sogar nochmal unterwegs. Waren ja knapp 20°C. Ich will zwar ständig das Fahren im Winter zurückdrehen, aber nach einer Woche ohne Motorrad kribbeln mir die Finger da schon wieder zu extrem. Deswegen guck ich mich auch mal nach nem Mopped für den Winter um. Die Großen sind mir irgendwo zu schade dafür.


----------



## Offset (8. November 2015)

Ich beiß mir grade sowas von in den A****, dass ich das Mopped schon eingemottet hab...Aber wenn ich es jetzt wieder raushol kommt dann eh schlechtes Wetter.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. November 2015)

Saisonkennzeichen und Slicks sind die Lösung. 
Da geht es dann nicht anders und man spart sich die Gedanken.

edit:
Hat jemand das Moto GP Finale geschaut?
Marquez is ja mal das totale Arschloch. Es muss nicht für Rossi fahren, aber dass er es nicht einmal versucht hat, ist einfach so erbärmlich.
So etwas ist einfach nur *******!


----------



## pcfr3ak (8. November 2015)

Hatte die Tage auch n paar close calls, einmal ist einer in nem Ort direkt vor nem parkenden Van rückwarts rausgefahren ohne zu schauen, das andere mal ist mir auf einer ziemlich kurvenreichen Strecke ein Audi  entgegengekommen, der halb auf meiner Spur war..


----------



## Iconoclast (9. November 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Saisonkennzeichen und Slicks sind die Lösung.
> Da geht es dann nicht anders und man spart sich die Gedanken.
> 
> edit:
> ...



Jep, Marquez ist eine Schande für die Motorsport-Welt. Kleiner arroganter Spanier. Wäre ich Honda Chef würde ich den rausschmeißen. Der soll gefälligst Siege für dss Team holen und nicht nach Sympathie für andere fahren. Konnte den kleinen Scheißer aber auch noch nie leiden.


----------



## Offset (9. November 2015)

Vor allem hat er danach noch behauptet, dass er nicht vorbeigekommen ist^^.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. November 2015)

Was er da gelabert hat, war sowieso Schwachsinn. Weil er jede Runde locker paar Hundertstel schneller fahren kann, wartet er natürlich bis zu den letzten 3 Runden.
Bei dem Interview fing es in mir wirklich zu brodeln an.


----------



## Offset (9. November 2015)

Aber trotz allem war die Saison echt spannend, vor allem wenn man es mit anderen Rennserien wie der Formel 1 vergleicht. Das langweilt mich nur noch, da sieht man in einem ganzen Rennen kaum mal jemanden überholen.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. November 2015)

Das stimmt. Die Formel 1 bietet schon lange nichts mehr. Zum Glück gibt es da ja noch die DTM. Da gibt es auch viele spannende Rennen.

Insgesamt war die Saison für den Motorradrennsport aber wieder traurig, da viele Tote.


----------



## moe (12. November 2015)

Rallye nicht vergessen. [emoji6]  Ist mMn immer noch der anspruchsvollste Rennsport, was sowohl Fahrer als auch Material angeht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Dezember 2015)

N'Abend !
Gibts zufällig Hobbyschrauber unter euch?
Haben vergangene Woche unsere Mopeds eingewintert und eins (nicht meine Kawa) konnte ich nicht mehr starten. 
Das Moped stand leider nun schon genau 2 MONATE rum und wurde garnicht mehr bewegt.
Dazu die heftigen Temperaturschwankungen... das scheint die Batterie in die Knie gezwungen zu haben...
Einmal ging sie mir noch kurz an und soff aber kurz darauf ab.
Habe noch ein paar Startversuche unternommen und gab die Batterie den Geist auf.
Haben die also diese Woche mal vollgeladen und heute ein paar neue Startversuche unternommen: nix. 
Zündkerzen nass oder wo kann hier noch die Ursache liegen?
Bleibt ja nun etwas Zeit zum Experimentieren bis zum Auswintern bzw. um einen Werkstatttermin zu holen.

Ach und nach so einigen Startversuchen heute war die Batterie dann schon wieder am Ende.
Das ist doch nicht normal oder doch?

Edit: theoretisch könnte auch einfach die Batterie des Mopeds hinüber sein und es zum Starten somit nicht mehr reicht ?
Testen könnte ich das doch ganz einfach indem ich mit meiner Batterie gegenteste und wir versuchen damit seine Maschine zu starten, oder?
Spielt keine Rolle, dass meine mehr Ah (Amperestunden) hat als seine, denke ich mal...


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2015)

Naja, wenn sie versoffen ist, dann hilft nur kerzen raus trockenlecken 

das gute alte anschieben sollte dem bock aber wieder leben einhauchen, zum glück hab ich ne einspritzer^^

sag bescheid, ich helf gerne


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Dezember 2015)

Moin moin !
Na du, schaust hier also auch noch ab und zu mal rein. 
Wie gehts deiner MT-09 ?
Haste die noch ?
Ist die nun auch im Winterschlaf oder hattest du Saison 1-12 ? 

Ich werde mal für 2-3 Startversuche, meine Batterie spendieren und wann das auch nicht funktioniert... Tjoa dann öhm....
Nein also trocken lecken werden wir die nicht... 
Ich berichte. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt: Batterie !


----------



## STSLeon (6. Dezember 2015)

Mein Tip wäre auch die Batterie. Um was für ein Moped handelt es ich den? 

Für die nächste Saison bin ich am überlegen ob ich eine Lithium Ionen Batterie einbaue. Sind deutlich leichter und temperaturresistenter. Kosten leider mit entsprechendem Ladegerät rund 200 Euro


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Dezember 2015)

Na da hat ja genau der richtige geantwortet.
Ist genau das gleiche Moped wie deine.
CBR600f Bj. 2012.
In 2 Stunden weiß ich mehr.
Falls es das schon gewesen sein sollte, könnt ihr mich ja gern noch beim Batteriekauf beraten.


----------



## STSLeon (6. Dezember 2015)

Dann muss es die Batterie sein  Ich habe bei dem Motorrad noch keine Defekte erlebt und selbst im 50k km Test von Motorrad.de hat die Maschine keinerlei Zicken gemacht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Dezember 2015)

Jap es war die Batterie ! Juhu !!!
Konnten sie mit meiner ER6 Batterie starten und haben die Maschine dann noch etwas laufen gelassen. Danach nochmal seine eingebaut. Einen Start hat sie geschafft, nun wo sie etwas warm gelaufen war, dann jedoch mal kurz am Gas gezogen und drekt abgesoffen.
Einen zweiten erfolgreichen Start gab es nicht mehr.
Puh. Das nenne ich jetzt Erleichterung.


----------



## STSLeon (6. Dezember 2015)

Hondas sind zuverlässig


----------



## Offset (6. Dezember 2015)

Macht heut jemand eine Nikolausausfahrt? Ich bin kurz davor sie nochmal rauszuholen und ne Runde zu fahren.


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2015)

Meine MT09 war schon seit nem monat nichtmehr an 

Ich muss mich bloss mal aufraffen und meine umbauten realisieren, hier liegen noch neue Riser und der KKurzhubgasgriff muss auch noch selbst gebaut werden


----------



## >ExX< (6. Dezember 2015)

Wie weit kann man denn so einen Kurzhubgasgriff drehen bis 100%? Ich hasse nämlich Gasgriffe die man endlos drehen kann


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wie weit kann man denn so einen Kurzhubgasgriff drehen bis 100%? Ich hasse nämlich Gasgriffe die man endlos drehen kann



ich verstehe deine frage nich so ganz^^

ein kurzhubgasgriff verkürzt den nötigen drehwinkel. dann kommt es natürlich immer ganz auf die bauweise und variable durchmesser an. ich werde von 30mm auf 34mm durchmesser hochgehn, das verkürt dann um 13%


----------



## >ExX< (8. Dezember 2015)

Dann hat sich das schon erledigt, dachte die Verringern den Drehwinkel immer um einen bestimmten Wert, aber wenn die variabel sind.....


----------



## Hardwell (9. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt nur ein Gas nämlich Vollgas


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2015)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Gas nämlich Vollgas



was fährst du?^^


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2015)

Bobbycar... [emoji23]


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-JLP3eCMSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## STSLeon (10. Dezember 2015)

Wenn die häßliche Tröte da nicht dann wäre.... Nicht mal die Akra Endtöpfe sehen gut aus. Da würde ich mich eher eine gebrauchte 899 holen. Da passt optisch alles


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Dezember 2015)

Oder gleich eins von Tamburinis Meisterstücken


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Dezember 2015)

Klutten wie war das denn nochmal mit dem maximalen Winkel des Kennzeichens und wo findet man das ganze denn in der StVZO?


----------



## Klutten (18. Dezember 2015)

Das findest du in der StVZO gar nicht. 

National gilt §10 FZV (Fahrzeugzulassungsverordnung) und dann weiterführend die Richtlinie 93/94/EWG. Dort findest du in Anhang 3 den Punkt 3.1.2 mit der Neigung des hinteren Kennzeichens -> maximal 30° zur Senkrechten.

Frage beantwortet?


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Dezember 2015)

Sollte sie, ja.
Wieso hat man das denn aus der StVZO rausgeworfen, das stand da doch mal drin?


----------



## the.hai (19. Dezember 2015)

Es hat doch mit der Strassenverkehrsordnung nichts zu tun, sondern betrifft die technische Eigenschaft.

z.B. genauso wie Blinkeranzahl, Blinkerabstand usw.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Dezember 2015)

Les mal nochmal, da steht StVZO, nicht StVO.

Alle Maße des Nummernschilds sind da ja auch festgelegt und es stand scheinbar auch mal da drin, deshalb hat mich das halt gewundert.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Dezember 2015)

Bugspoiler Puig Suzuki GSR 750 11-15 carbon look

Soeben gekauft, damit ist meine Kleine dann erstmal komplett. Bin mal gespannt wie die aussieht, wenn der nächste Woche drunter ist. Und der Letzte war es auch. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Sollte sie, ja.
> Wieso hat man das denn aus der StVZO rausgeworfen, das stand da doch mal drin?



Die gesetzlichen Grundlagen sind permanent im Wandel, einige schneller, andere extrem langsam. Im  Zuge der Liberalisierung sind Dinge, die die amtlichen Kennzeichen von Fahrzeugen betreffen, in die FZV gewandert. Dort ist auch die Ausgestaltung und die Zuteilung hinterlegt. Dass es dazu mittlerweile passende EG-/EWG-Richtlinien und ECE-Regelungen gibt, ist einfach der Tatsache geschuldet das versucht wird, global einheitliche Regelungen zu schaffen, damit die Hersteller nicht fünf verschiedene Fahrzeuge für die verschiedenen Märkte bauen müssen.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Dezember 2015)

So, Bugspoiler klebt auch endrlich drunter, habe gerade kein schöneres Bild zur Hand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2016)

Hab mir die Tage eine Honda CB1000r gekauft. Nun such ich bis zum Frühjahr bissl was ich ändern könnte. Als erstes möchte ich einen Bugspoiler. Ist es egal was die kosten oder sollte man da eher mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen?


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2016)

Ne ABE wäre nich schlecht


----------



## T-Drive (14. Januar 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Nun such ich bis zum Frühjahr bissl was ich ändern könnte. Als erstes möchte ich einen Bugspoiler.



Gibts hier gar keine Puristen 

Unnützen Kram bau ich lieber weg als noch mehr dran.


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich finde das ist eins der Teile die das Bike deutlich schnittiger wirken lassen 

Dachte zb an den
Bugspoiler Puig Honda CB 1000 R 08-15 schwarz: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## T-Drive (14. Januar 2016)

"schnittig" sollte es wirken wenn man im Kurvenausgang den Hahn aufreißt oder vor der Kurve in die Eisen steigt.


----------



## STSLeon (14. Januar 2016)

Die CB 1000 R ist so brav, die muss nicht schnittig wirken 

den PUIG oder auch den Bodystyle finde ich beide ziemlich bescheiden. 
Der hier sieht nicht so übel aus:

carbomoto GbR | Carbon Bugspoiler für Honda CB1000r SC60 | online kaufen


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2016)

Sieht Nice aus stimmt


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2016)

Ein bugspoiler lässt das bike gleich wuchtiger wirken und spart meist das krümmer-putzen 

An meiner mt 09 ist der unterschied auch deutlich.


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Gibts hier gar keine Puristen
> 
> Unnützen Kram bau ich lieber weg als noch mehr dran.



Ganz deiner Meinung. Meine Bikes hab ich am liebsten so nackt wie möglich. Der einzig zusätzliche Ballast an meiner Bandit sind Lenkerendgewichte. 


Morgen gehts erstmal auf die SachsenKrad, mal sehen, was es da so schönes gibt. Vielleicht sogar ne Lederkombi für die neue Saison.


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Der einzig zusätzliche Ballast an meiner Bandit sind Lenkerendgewichte.





WAAASSSS??????^^

Ich hab meine gegen erheblich leichtere getauscht  dazu kamen grad noch -2kg wegen der Lithium Ion Batterie und schon fallen die Anbauteile kaum noch ins Gewicht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Januar 2016)

Was hast du denn mittlerweile alles an deiner MT-09 umgebaut ?
Ich bin 2015 leider nicht dazu gekommen, die mal Probe zu fahren.


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mittlerweile alles an deiner MT-09 umgebaut ?
> Ich bin 2015 leider nicht dazu gekommen, die mal Probe zu fahren.



Alles^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sitzbank, Bugspoiler, Soziusgriffe, Fussrastenanlage, Kettenschutz, Rücklicht, Spoiler unter Scheinwerfer, keine Soziusfussrasten mehr,  Kennzeichenhalter, Blinker, Spiegel, Lenkerriser, Hebel, Scheibe, beide Schutzbleche, Wilbers Fahrwerk, Seitenverkleidung an Kühler und Sitzbank, Lenkerenden, mittiger Tacho, Luftfilter, Auspuff, Griffe, Bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter hinten, Bremspumpendeckel vorne, Kettenspanner, Blenden in den Fake-Lufteinlässen mit LED(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfAI2zGzENk).....

Ich sollte fast alles erwähnt haben^^


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> WAAASSSS??????^^
> 
> Ich hab meine gegen erheblich leichtere getauscht




Na, viel Gewicht haben die nicht, aber ohne will ich nicht mehr.
Sieht gut aus, deine MT, sogar mit der Scheibe. Wenn nur der Bugspoiler nicht wäre...


----------



## T-Drive (14. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie passt das Sofa nicht zu dem sportlichen Bugspoiler.


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt das Sofa nicht zu dem sportlichen Bugspoiler.



ach das täuscht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (14. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht hättest du besser erwähnt was noch Standard ist ginge bestimmt schneller


----------



## Offset (14. Januar 2016)

Gefällt mir richtig gut die mt!


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2016)

Hab mir am Wochenende auf der Messe ne Lederkombi gegönnt.

Was tragt ihr denn da so drunter für die kalten und warmen Tage?


----------



## STSLeon (20. Januar 2016)

lange Funktionsunterwäsche. Im Sommer dünnere und im Frühjahr / Herbst dickere. Lidl hat im Frühjahr meistens welche im Angebot, wenn du nicht so viel Geld ausgeben willst. Die ist für ein oder zwei Saisons durchaus ok.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Januar 2016)

Bin ich hier eigentlich der einzige der seine Karren standart lässt?


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2016)

Ja


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2016)

Heute ist meine CB1000R gekommen. Hab sie nur im Stand mal gestartet und selbst da muss ich sagen ist der Ixil Topf schon ziemlich geil 

Zum Thema Bugspoiler. Denkt ihr so ein unlackierter ist zum Montieren gedacht? Gefällt mir farblich so eigentlich ganz gut. 

Bugspoiler Bodystyle Honda CB 1000 R 08-14 unlackiert Motorspoiler | eBay


----------



## the.hai (21. Januar 2016)

unlackiert ist meistens zum lackieren gedacht^^

kommt halt immer auf die qualität des plastiks an, ob er unlackiert auch gut aussieht. das beispielfoto von deinem link sieht mir doch nach schwarz lackiert aus.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Januar 2016)

Passendes Mopped kaufen, dann braucht man auch nicht mehr so viel selbst modden.... 

2015 MV Agusta Brutale 800 RR and Brutale 800 Dragster RR First Look | Sport Rider


----------



## ich558 (22. Januar 2016)

Ja schon nur will ich nicht 10000+ für ein Bike ausgeben. Da kauf ich mir lieber eine günstige und kann mir trotzdem noch andere Sachen gönnen 

PS: Die Draggster hat mein alter Fahrschullehrer. Durfte ich schon probesitzen  Rattenscharf das Teil


----------



## T-Drive (22. Januar 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Bin ich hier eigentlich der einzige der seine Karren standart lässt?



Nö, mein Reisedampfer ist absolut originale aus Mandello, nur der Tankrucksack ist dauerhaft drauf und bei Bedarf kommt noch der kleine Heckträger dran.

Der Triple ist auch weitestgehend original british, bis auf LED Blinks, Akrappo und Alu-KZH.


----------



## the.hai (22. Januar 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ja schon nur will ich nicht 10000+ für ein Bike ausgeben. Da kauf ich mir lieber eine günstige und kann mir trotzdem noch andere Sachen gönnen
> 
> PS: Die Draggster hat mein alter Fahrschullehrer. Durfte ich schon probesitzen  Rattenscharf das Teil



Ich hab die allseits empfohlene mt09, die aufgrund der preis-leistungs-verhältnisses so beliebt ist. mittlerweile steckt da aber soviel drinne, da hätte man locker 1,5 MT09s für gekriegt. 

Doch ein Serien-Bike muss individualisiert werden, fertig kaufen kann doch jeder


----------



## T-Drive (22. Januar 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> Doch ein Serien-Bike muss individualisiert werden, fertig kaufen kann doch jeder



Komm du ersma in mein Alter ...


----------



## the.hai (22. Januar 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Komm du ersma in mein Alter ...



So schlimm isses schon?

Ich biete 26 Jahre


----------



## ich558 (22. Januar 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich hab die allseits empfohlene mt09, die aufgrund der preis-leistungs-verhältnisses so beliebt ist. mittlerweile steckt da aber soviel drinne, da hätte man locker 1,5 MT09s für gekriegt.
> 
> Doch ein Serien-Bike muss individualisiert werden, fertig kaufen kann doch jeder



Meine alte Kawa hatte ich damals auch neu gekauft und bis zum Unfall unverändert lassen- aber auch nur weil ich 19 war und dafür kein Geld mehr übrig hatte.
Dieses mal soll meine CB aber etwas aufgepeppt werden 
 Also Bugspoiler, Hinterradabdeckung, Sturzpads (hätte meine Kawa damals gerettet), evtl Folierung sowie Felgenringe. Den kleinen IXIL Topf wollte ich eigentlich auch ersetzen. Da der aber schon geil klingt bleibt der erst mal.


----------



## T-Drive (22. Januar 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> So schlimm isses schon?
> 
> Ich biete 26 Jahre



Jepp, ich biete weit mehr als das doppelte, da gibt es dann halt einiges was wichtiger ist. (bei mir zumindest )


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Januar 2016)

Ich papp mir auch kein Geschnörkel ans Bike.
Einzig eine kleine Abdeckung über den Instrumenten, damit man auch jenseits der 160 nicht komplett liegen muss.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Januar 2016)

Amüsante Diskussion hier.
Als ob die Bastelei nur vom Alter abhängig ist...


----------



## T-Drive (22. Januar 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Als ob die Bastelei nur vom Alter abhängig ist...



sagt ja keiner ... sicher spielt auch "können" eine Rolle


----------



## ich558 (22. Januar 2016)

Ich finde ein schwarzer Bugspoiler würde das Loch dort unten schon gut weg machen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Januar 2016)

Wo stellt Ihr eure Motorräder eigentlich ab? Aktuell wohne ich noch in einem Haus mit Garage, aber im März werde ich umziehen und dann habe ich keine Garage mehr.
Motorrad habe ich ja noch keins, aber falls ich mir dann eins kaufen sollte, weiß ich logischerweise nicht wohin damit.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Januar 2016)

In der Garage. Würde dann auch zusehen, dass ich mir irgendwie eine Garage kaufe/miete. Draußen hätte ich da kein Vertrauen. Zumindest seit die ganzen Afrikaner mit LIDL Tüten hier rumrennen.


Hat hier jemand 'ne Lithium Ionen Batterie verbaut? Merkt man von der Gewichtserspranis sonderlich was? Habe mich da gestern auf der Arbeit mit einem unterhalten und er schwörte darauf. Würde sich nie mehr die "ultraschweren" Standardbatterien einbauen.


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand 'ne Lithium Ionen Batterie verbaut? Merkt man von der Gewichtserspranis sonderlich was? Habe mich da gestern auf der Arbeit mit einem unterhalten und er schwörte darauf. Würde sich nie mehr die "ultraschweren" Standardbatterien einbauen.



der merkt das? haha, schon recht witzig.

ich habe auch eine hier stehen, die ich noch einbauen will, aber nur, weil sie so günstig war^^ man spart 2kg (3kg kam die standard batterie). das merkt man jedoch nicht...

bei mir sind 2kg ca 1% vom fahrzeuggewicht. mit mir und montur sind 2kg sogar nur noch 0,7%. wie soll man das merken?


----------



## Offset (23. Januar 2016)

Das muss man glaube ich so sehen, dass der Schwerpunkt einfach weiter unten ist. Man darf das nicht im Bezug auf das Gesamtgweicht rechnen. 
Bei einem sehr leichten Motorrad macht es bestimmt einen Unterschied, je schwerer das Mopped ist desto unwichtiger wird wahrscheinlich auch das Batteriegewicht.


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2016)

Natürlich spielt die position eine rolle, aber letztendlich auch die massedifferenz.

ich werd ja sehn, ob ich automatisch zu rossi#2 werde


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Januar 2016)

Ich finde immer lustig, wenn dicke Brummer etwas von Gewichtsersparnis erzählen, dann aber dort, wo der Gewichtsverlust sogar mit geringeren Kosten verbunden ist, die Augen verschließen.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Januar 2016)

Ich konnte das auch nicht so ganz glauben, dass das großartig was bringen soll. Wenn man da 'nen 20kg Eimer hätte, ok, aber ~2kg, naja. 

Montag sollen es hier 13 Grad werden bei Sonnenschein, es kribbelt schon wieder. Aber hier liegt noch so viel Salz...


----------



## DOcean (25. Januar 2016)

meine Maschine steht draußen, im Winter kommt dann eine atmungsaktive Haube drüber und fertig...


----------



## ich558 (18. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand eine schöne Spiegelempfehlung für eine CB1000R? Es gibt ja unendlich viele (Blender) und ich hab da null Überblick


----------



## the.hai (18. Februar 2016)

Kommt ganz drauf an, worauf du wert legst  optik oder funktion^^

ich fand die lösung mit blinkern immer gut und habe sie ja selbst. das sind die highsider torezzo LED. sie ragen über den lenker hinaus und dadurch sieht man auch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (18. Februar 2016)

Ich liebe Blinker im Spiegel  (wie bei Ducati) nur ist es nicht extrem aufwendig sowas zu installieren und was macht man mit den Löchern wo die originalen sonst stecken?

Grundsätzlich möchte ich schnitte Spiegel die nicht zu hoch stehen


----------



## the.hai (18. Februar 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Blinker im Spiegel  (wie bei Ducati) nur ist es nicht extrem aufwendig sowas zu installieren und was macht man mit den Löchern wo die originalen sonst stecken?
> 
> Grundsätzlich möchte ich schnitte Spiegel die nicht zu hoch stehen


aufwendig? man führt das kabel am lenker in die verkleidung, wo auch der normale blinker sitzt. dann werden einfach die kabel angeschlossen. ich habe ja auch noch "normale" blinker dranne. ansonsten gibt es aber auch blenden, um die löcher zu schliessen.

meine spiegel stehen so flach wie möglich, dass ich noch bequem mit handschuh drunter passe.


----------



## ich558 (18. Februar 2016)

Achso es blinken bei dir trotzdem beide Blinker? Passen solche Spiegel auf jedes Bike? Speziell für meine find ich die jetzt gerade nicht


----------



## the.hai (18. Februar 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Achso es blinken bei dir trotzdem beide Blinker? Passen solche Spiegel auf jedes Bike? Speziell für meine find ich die jetzt gerade nicht



ja es blinken somit pro seite drei blinker (vorne, hinten, spiegel)

du glückspilz, schau mal hier: Torezo led highsider CB1R - YouTube


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Februar 2016)

Hübsche Spiegel, keine Frage und die Blinker sind super bzw. besser im Rückspiegel zu erkennen als die an der Verkleidung (CBR600f).
Mir fiel allerdings eines sehr negativ auf:
Wenn ich versuche den linken auf meinen Blickwinkel einzustellen, dann löst sich das Gewinde und der Spiegel lockert sich, sodass ich den nicht mehr fest auf meinen Winkel einstellen kann.
Ich kurzarmiges Menschlein brauche nunmal eine andere Einstellung als ein Kerl mit "Affenarmen". 
Das empfinde ich als fummelig und störend.

Oder wenn das Mopped mit regelmäßig mit einer Abdeckplane abgedeckt wird, dann gibt der Spiegel schnell nach und muss wiederum neu eingestellt werden.
Ist dir das schon aufgefallen the hai ?

Und ja es blinken alle Blinker: vorn, hinten, Spiegel.


----------



## MfDoom (18. Februar 2016)

wer schön sein will muss leiden, sagt man ja


----------



## the.hai (18. Februar 2016)

Naja, wenn man die Konterung der speigel ordentlöich festzieht, dann löst sich da nie was. (auch nich bei 240-250km/h). zum dauernd verstellen, sind sie aber aufgrund der bauart des kugelgelenks und der arretierung nicht gedacht. wer oft die spiegel umstellen muss, der ist mit werksspiegeln und selbstklemmenden kugelgelenken wesentlich besser bedient.

ich hab sie einmal eingestellt, ordentlich gekontert und seit dem absolute ruhe ,)


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Februar 2016)

Ah okay, na dann müssen die irgendwie nochmal fester angezogen werden.
Vorerst fahre ich ja damit nicht mehr, aber dennoch bleibt das Problem mit der Abdeckplane.
Na ich wollte es ja nur mal erwähnen.
Hübschi aber nicht so richtig stabil.


----------



## NoSupress (18. Februar 2016)

hey ho Leute,


ich wollte mal kurz fragen, welche Enduros könntet ihr so empfehlen wenn man erst 18 geworden ist und den Führerschein bald hat wenn man gerne off-road fahrt aber auch damit zur Schule will und einfach Fahrspaß haben will ? 
Wenn ihr wissen wollt wieso ich hier Frage, die "Foren" die ich gefunden habe sind seid ca 2 Jahren tot und ich kenne mich 0 mit Motorräder aus. :/ und kenne auch keinen in meinen Umkreis der sich damit auskennt


----------



## Offset (18. Februar 2016)

Ich nehme mal an du machst den A2 oder? Problem ist halt bei den Enduros, dass auf der Straße fahren nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist wegen den Stollenreifen.

Kannst dir ja mal die Yamaha wr 250r und die Suzuki Drz 400 anschauen, denke das sind gute Einsteigerenduros. Außerdem brauchen sie viel weniger Wartung als die Wettbewerbsenduros.

Bin grade ne Runde gefahren, echt witzig wie einen alle anglotzen wenn man bei dem Wetter fährt.


----------



## NoSupress (18. Februar 2016)

Ja A2 und in 2 Jahren den A. 

Mir gehts auch darum das dass Motorrad nicht so ich sags mal schön ausgedrückt "strange" aussieht.  
Was für Wartung meinst du denn genau oder besser gefragt, wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer normalen und Wettbewerbsenduro.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Februar 2016)

Wenn man was günstigeres Sucht eventuell auch ne TT 600, die schöpft den A2 meines Wissens nach auch voll aus.


----------



## Offset (18. Februar 2016)

Du musst ja bei jedem Motorrad Inspektionen machen wie beim Auto auch, d.h. Öl + Filter wechseln, Luftfilter reinigen, Ventile einstellen, verschiedene Dinge kontrollieren usw. Bei den Wettbewerbsenduros muss man das halt deutlich öfters machen, was schon ordentlich ins Geld gehen kann.

Die Wettbewerbsgeräte kann man wegen Lärm- und Abgasvorschriften eh kaum legal auf der Straße fahren, weshalb ich die an deiner Stelle vergessen würde. Sie sind einfach eher für Motorsport konzipiert.


----------



## NoSupress (18. Februar 2016)

Naja, beim auto muss man das eher gefühlt alle 10 Jahre machen :`D  da dauert sowas schon mal länger bis man das wechseln muss bzw bis man die KM erreicht hat. 
Wie viel kostet so eine Wartung im Schnitt?   Ich hätte schon gerne eine neue weil auf gebrauchte Sachen stehe ich über haupt nicht. Ich würde für meine Enduro dann max. 10K Zahlen da ich mir auch ein schönes auto holen will


----------



## Offset (18. Februar 2016)

Beim Motorrad sollte man mindestens einmal im Jahr das Öl wechseln, wie oft du Inspektionen machen musst kommt aber auf das Modell an. Wenn man im Gelände fährt aber auf jeden Fall öfters wie wenn man nur Straße fährt. Was eine Inspektionen kostet kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, kommt halt drauf an was alles gemacht werden muss. Ich denke da ist von hundert bis über 500€ (oder noch mehr) alles möglich.

Eine neues Mopped würde ich als Anfänger nicht kaufen, du wirst sie eh (öfters) hinschmeißen und machst dadurch viel Geld kaputt. Außerdem kann es ja sein, dass du nach zwei Jahren eh was anderes willst.


----------



## NoSupress (18. Februar 2016)

Ich würd trotzdem gerne eine neue holen weil das lustige bei mir ist, das neue Zeug hält ewig aber wenn ich was gebrauchtes kaufe ist es in  ~1-2 Jahren kaputt... ka wieso.  Ist ja eig relativ egal ob Neu oder nicht. 

Im Gelände werde ich viel unterwegs sein und auch bei der Crossstrecke bei mir die 2 min weg ist, was ich mich erinnern kann ist die sogar sehr groß  . Das Einzigste was ich auf der Straße fahren werde ist Schule hin/zurück, wenn ich los fahre und neue Wege suche und falls ich unterwegs was einkaufen gehe


----------



## Offset (18. Februar 2016)

Dann machst du am besten erstmal deinen Führerschein und probierst verschiedene Modelle aus.

Wie viel Geld hast du für Schutzkleidung eingeplant?


----------



## NoSupress (18. Februar 2016)

wäre natürlich die beste Idee ^^

Mit dem zeug was ich gern hätte würde das alles so ca 1000€ Kosten.. aber ohne Brustpanzer oder wie das richtig heißt


----------



## Offset (18. Februar 2016)

NoSupress schrieb:


> Mit dem zeug was ich gern hätte würde das alles so ca 1000€ Kosten.



Dafür solltest du was gescheites bekommen . Viele (vor allem Anfänger) sparen hier leider.


----------



## NoSupress (18. Februar 2016)

Ich sag immer, egal wie viel Sicherheit kostet, die ******* Rettet dein Leben im Notfall ^^
Das meiste ist von FOX, unter anderen auch die Stiefel die ich gern möchte, 500€  O_o aber naja und der Helm 260


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Februar 2016)

Da würde ich eher günstigere Stiefel nehmen und beim Helm noch was drauflegen. Kenne mich aber bei dem Offroad Krams nicht so aus. Hatte für meinen ersten Helm 500 auf den Tisch gelegt gehabt. Kopf ist halt sehr wichtig. [emoji4]


----------



## DOcean (19. Februar 2016)

mal bißchen Lesestoff...  (für den Neu-Zweiradfahrer)

Nahe am Trialsportgerat, aber strassenzulassungsfahig: die Montesa 4RIDE | heise Autos
bzw.
Klartext: Das Motorrad der Zukunft | heise Autos


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2016)

So, heute bei Sonnenschein und 16°C die erste Ausfahrt gemacht


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Februar 2016)

Hast du ein Glück. Hier stürmt und regnet es wie Sau noch mindestens diese und nächste Woche bei Temperaturen um 5/6 Grad und nachts friert es.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2016)

NoSupress schrieb:


> Ich würd trotzdem gerne eine neue holen weil das lustige bei mir ist, das neue Zeug hält ewig aber wenn ich was gebrauchtes kaufe ist es in  ~1-2 Jahren kaputt... ka wieso.  Ist ja eig relativ egal ob Neu oder nicht.
> 
> Im Gelände werde ich viel unterwegs sein und auch bei der Crossstrecke bei mir die 2 min weg ist, was ich mich erinnern kann ist die sogar sehr groß  . Das Einzigste was ich auf der Straße fahren werde ist Schule hin/zurück, wenn ich los fahre und neue Wege suche und falls ich unterwegs was einkaufen gehe



Also wenn  du wirklich viel auf der Cross Strecke und im Wald unterwegs sein möchtest, solltest du dir ne recht leichte Maschine zulegen. 140 bis 150kg von der DRZ oder TT600 kannst du auf der Crossstrecke meiner Meinung nach nicht optimal fahren. Auf Waldwegen sollte das weniger das Problem sein, aber auch im Morast kann das schon sehr stören^^  Selbst wenn dir mal ne leichte 125er im rutschigen Wald und dann noch an einer Schrägen umkippt und dein Bein drunter ist, kann es schonmal vorkommen dass man sich nicht ganz so einfach befreien kann   Und grobstollige Reifen müssen es sein, dafür sind die auf der Straße mit erhöhter Vorsicht zu fahren.

Darf ich fragen welche Crossstrecke das ist?


----------



## DOcean (22. Februar 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> mal bißchen Lesestoff...  (für den Neu-Zweiradfahrer)
> 
> Nahe am Trialsportgerat, aber strassenzulassungsfahig: die Montesa 4RIDE | heise Autos
> bzw.
> Klartext: Das Motorrad der Zukunft | heise Autos





>ExX< schrieb:


> Und grobstollige Reifen müssen es sein, dafür sind die auf der Straße mit erhöhter Vorsicht zu fahren.



Dann lies mal meinen 2. Link bzw. frag mal einen Trial Fahrer...


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2016)

Ich wusste garnicht dass es Trials mit Straßenzulassung gibt  
aber meinst du echt dass man mit Trial Bereifung auch durch Morast kommt? Ich meine, es wird ja wohl nen Grund geben dass es eben so grobstollige Reifen gibt^^
Für härteren Untergrund sind aber solche Trial Reifen bestimmt gut.

Ist hier schonmal jemand ne Trial gefahren?


----------



## DOcean (24. Februar 2016)

Ich kann es mir gut vorstellen, nicht immer ist mehr Power besser oft kommt es auch auf die Technik an 

<- fährt ein Dickschiff und die Enduro Zeiten sind vorbei. Ich werde alt...


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2016)

Man sagt nicht umsonst dass man erst auf einer 125er lernen soll, erst später auf eine große umsteigen.

schade, würde mich echt mal interessieren


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte ne leichte 125er oder 250er gerne als Viertmotorrad. 
Ab dem ersten März darf ich auch wieder fahren. Bin schon aufs Wetter gespannt.
Bei dem, was die letzten Wochen so alles vom Himmel fiel, könnte es ruhig mal 2 Wochen trocken bleiben.


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hast du ein Glück. Hier stürmt und regnet es wie Sau noch mindestens diese und nächste Woche bei Temperaturen um 5/6 Grad und nachts friert es.



Jetzt ist das Wetter auch wieder so ... 



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich hätte ne leichte 125er oder 250er gerne als Viertmotorrad.
> Ab dem ersten März darf ich auch wieder fahren. Bin schon aufs Wetter gespannt.
> Bei dem, was die letzten Wochen so alles vom Himmel fiel, könnte es ruhig mal 2 Wochen trocken bleiben.



Ich bräuchte noch was Grosses als Viertmotorrad 
50, 75 + 125 ccm hab ich schon ^^


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2016)

was willst du mit ner 50er oder 75er?


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> was willst du mit ner 50er oder 75er?



50er: Gut für Stadtverkehr da klein und wendig.
75er: Mein alter Puch 2Takter um die Nachbarn ein bisschen einzunebeln ^^


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Februar 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das Wetter auch wieder so ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Große is doch am wichtigsten. 
Die 1.000 ccm³ habe ich aber auch noch nicht geknackt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Februar 2016)

Jetzt kommt der Winter... jetzt kommt er... na klasse. 

Hier fährt nicht zufällig jemand eine halbwegs moderne Kawasaki ?
Ich habe einen SW-Motech Tankring (nicht Evo) mit Tankrucksack abzugeben.
Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Das Große is doch am wichtigsten.
> Die 1.000 ccm³ habe ich aber auch noch nicht geknackt.



Kommt bei Gelegenheit (und Geld) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Yamaha XV950 ABS)


----------



## Thaurial (25. Februar 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Kommt bei Gelegenheit (und Geld)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist doch noch so Jung - das is doch eher was zum abgewöhnen :p

Ne Quatsch - jedem das Seine. Mein Fall ist es nicht.


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Du bist doch noch so Jung - das is doch eher was zum abgewöhnen :p



Naja, soo jung auch wieder nicht ^^
Brauch was zum gemütlich rumfahren. Fürs schnell/sportlich fahren nehm ich lieber ein passendes Auto


----------



## DOcean (25. Februar 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Kommt bei Gelegenheit (und Geld)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach ein Hipster Mopped


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> Ach ein Hipster Mopped



Ich hoffe nicht, sonst muss ich mir ein anderes suchen ^^


----------



## MfDoom (25. Februar 2016)

Mit einem deutschen Bremsfallsch.. äh ich meine Nummernschild sieht das leider nochmal anders aus.

Übrigens, nur Hippster nennen andere Leute Hippster 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein neues Batmobil, ein Honda SH150i. Äußerst praktisch, natürlich mit 150 Kubik und Start-Stop-Automatik. Verbrauch liegt bei 2,5l und das Fahrwerk ist wirklich Klasse. Natürlich nicht besonders Schick


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Mit einem deutschen Bremsfallsch.. äh ich meine Nummernschild sieht das leider nochmal anders aus.



Bei mir kommt sowieso ein schwarzes Nummernschild dran. Passt farblich schon viel besser ^^


----------



## MfDoom (25. Februar 2016)

Wo gibts denn schwarze Nummernschilder?


----------



## >ExX< (26. Februar 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Mit einem deutschen Bremsfallsch.. äh ich meine Nummernschild sieht das leider nochmal anders aus.
> 
> Übrigens, nur Hippster nennen andere Leute Hippster
> 
> ...



Das Ding hat ernsthaft ne Start Stop Automatik?
so nen Teil verbraucht doch nichts wenn er nur im stand läuft ^^


----------



## MfDoom (26. Februar 2016)

Ja ernsthaft, sie funktioniert sogar ziemlich gut. Der Motor springt instant an wenn man ein wenig am Gasgriff zieht. Die Lichtmaschine ist hier gleichzeitig der Startermotor. 
Da ich ihn als Alltagsgerät verwende, für extreme Kurzstrecke und Stadtverkehr, benutze ich sie kaum, um die Batterie zu schonen. Außerdem fehlen an der Ampel vorne natürlich doch ein paar zehntelsekunden bis man wegkommt, auch wenn sie schnell anspringt. Durchdrängeln funktioniert sehr gut mit dem Gerät


----------



## Thaurial (26. Februar 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Naja, soo jung auch wieder nicht ^^
> Brauch was zum gemütlich rumfahren. Fürs schnell/sportlich fahren nehm ich lieber ein passendes Auto



Ist bei mir genau umgekehrt. Mit dem Auto fahr ich gemütlich. Um ein sportliches und alltagstägliches Auto nach meinen Ansprüchen zu kaufen bräuchte ich vermutloch mehr als 50.000€.. das geht mitm Moped viel günstiger- und mehr Spaß machts auch. außerdem verbauch mein Diesel schon weniger als mein Moped - daher: 

Moped = reine Spaßangelegenheit

bei mir!


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Februar 2016)

Ist bei mir auch so. Die Fahrkeistungen, die ich gewöhnt bin, bekomme ich mit keinem Auto jemals. Die Sportler von heute lassen ja selbst einen Bugatti stehen. Anderen geht beispielsweise in einem AMG einer ab, meine Mitfahrt in einem war ganz nett, mehr nicht. sportlich finde ich diese rollenden Wohnzimmer auch kein bisschen.


----------



## taks (26. Februar 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn schwarze Nummernschilder?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Thaurial schrieb:


> Um ein sportliches und alltagstägliches Auto nach meinen Ansprüchen zu kaufen bräuchte ich vermutloch mehr als 50.000€..



Ich hab auch keins, aber Träumen darf man


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Februar 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Kommt bei Gelegenheit (und Geld)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N Cruiser stünde auf Rang Nummer 5. Aber dann ne Diavel von Ducati oder ne Harley.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

Fährt hier noch jemand zur Motorräder in Dortmund? 
Hatte mich bisher gar nicht informiert, was dieses Jahr so an neuen Moppeds rauskommt.

Kann es sein, dass der Eintritt vor paar Jahren noch bei ca. 10€ lag? Hat aber gut angezogen.


----------



## >ExX< (1. März 2016)

Ich fahre wahrscheinlich Samstag dahin, aber wie teuer das vorher war kann ich dir leider nicht sagen 

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon Motoröl zu filter um es dann wiederzuverwenden? Ich versuche das jetzt mal bei meiner 300er 2 Takt.
Lasse das alles schön durch nen Kaffefilter laufen, und schaue mir die Plörre danach mal an


----------



## T-Drive (1. März 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon Motoröl zu filter um es dann wiederzuverwenden? Ich versuche das jetzt mal bei meiner 300er 2 Takt.
> Lasse das alles schön durch nen Kaffefilter laufen, und schaue mir die Plörre danach mal an



Nichts 

Mit Synthetik ÖL könnte man es machen, richtig sauber kriegst du es aber nicht und solltest es mit 80°C durch den Filter jagen, äh tröpfeln lassen.
Bei mineralischem Öl reissen die Molekülketten und damit ist kein belastbarer Schmierfilm mehr möglich, deshalb muss es gewechselt werden, synthetisches muss nur wegen der Schmutzaufnahme gewechselt werden, seine Moleküle verbinden sich immer wieder.


----------



## the.hai (1. März 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Nichts
> 
> Mit Synthetik ÖL könnte man es machen, richtig sauber kriegst du es aber nicht und solltest es mit 80°C durch den Filter jagen, äh tröpfeln lassen.
> Bei mineralischem Öl reissen die Molekülketten und damit ist kein belastbarer Schmierfilm mehr möglich, deshalb muss es gewechselt werden, synthetisches muss nur wegen der Schmutzaufnahme gewechselt werden, seine Moleküle verbinden sich immer wieder.



2 Takt!

Also ich bin immer altes Motoröl in meiner Simson S50 (1:50) gefahren. Das war gefiltert und gut wars


----------



## T-Drive (1. März 2016)

Jo, er schrieb wiederverwenden, nicht verbrennen


----------



## the.hai (1. März 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Jo, er schrieb wiederverwenden, nicht verbrennen



Kann man beim Zweitakter halt beides sehen^^ Mal abwarten, wie er es gemeint hat.


----------



## >ExX< (1. März 2016)

Wiederverwenden meinte ich, nicht verbrennen 
Außerdem kann man schlecht Motoröl als 2 Takt Gemisch verwenden oder?^^
Meine Erfahrung damit ist dass es höllisch qualmt und stinkt, wie die Schmiereigenschaften sind weis ich nicht 

Ist zum Glück vollsynthetik Öl, aber das mit dem mineralischem Öl und den Mölekülketten wusste ich nicht, danke
Ich lasse das Öl bei ca. 4°C durchträufeln, dauert extrem lange 
mittlerweile stehts bei 22°C im Haus


----------



## T-Drive (1. März 2016)

Aber nimm Melitta  wegen Aromaporen und so ...


----------



## the.hai (1. März 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wiederverwenden meinte ich, nicht verbrennen
> Außerdem kann man schlecht Motoröl als 2 Takt Gemisch verwenden oder?^^
> Meine Erfahrung damit ist dass es höllisch qualmt und stinkt, wie die Schmiereigenschaften sind weis ich nicht
> 
> ...



Also Motoröl, was für zahlreiche Kilometer reicht und schmiert, soll nicht für einen Durchgang im Zweitaktmotor reichen?^^ Wiegesagt, ich bin noch nie Wunder-Zauber-Zweitaktöl gefahren^^ Aber bei nem fas 40 jahre altem 50ccm Gerät seh ich das auch nicht so eng.



> Was passiert bei Verwendung von 4-Takt-Öl im 2-Takter? Wenn man 4-Takt Öl statt 2-Takt Öl in den Zweitakter schüttet, wird  man eine starke Rauchentwicklung feststellen. Das 4-Takt-Öl wird nicht  sauber verbrennen und es wird eine Menge Ablagerungen im Motor  hinterlassen. 4-Takt-Öl ist nicht dafür gedacht, dass es verbrannt wird.  Es hat daher nicht die notwendigen Eigenschaften, dass es rückstandfrei  verbrennen kann. Über längere Zeit wird der Motor und Auspuff derart  stark „verkoken“, so dass die Leistung nachlässt, bis der Motor  schließlich kaum mehr richtig funktionieren wird.



Unterschied zwischen 2-Takt Ol und 4-Takt Ol

interessante quelle, da ist was wahres dran, aber bischen übertrieben dargestellt. (so wie E10 macht alles kaputt^^)


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. März 2016)

Naja, bei nem 300er Wettbewerbsmotor würde ich schon 2 Takt Öl nehmen.

Aber wieso nimmst du überbaupt Motoröl fürs Getriebe?


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2016)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich bisher kein Motorrad kenne in das Getriebeöl reinkommt 
Kommt ja überall normales Motoröl rein.
In der KTM fahre ich 10W 60, und in der GasGas 10W 30, damals in der KMX und Honda hatte ich 10W 40. Ich denke das ist einfach so weil ja der Motor empfindlicher ist im Gegensatz zum Getriebe. Getriebe funktioniert mit Motoröl, Motor aber nicht mit Getrieböl ---> also nimmste Motoröl.

Ist ja auch bauartbedingt bei Motorrädern 

Edit: Achso, jetzt verstehe ich die ganze Verwirrung 
Zum Verbrennen mische ich ja 1:50 Gemisch an, und das SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICHERWEISE mit 2 Takt Special, welches zur Verbrennung und zur Schmierung von Kolben, Kurbelwelle und Pleuel geeignet ist.
Aber ins Getriebe kommt normales Motoröl, weils vorgeschrieben ist und es bei allen Motorrädern so sein sollte 
Ich würde niemals, aber auch niemals normales Motoröl zum anmischen von 1:50 Kraftstoff nutzen 

@T-Drive: Sind jetzt leider die billigen aus dem Aldi geworden, ich hoffe mein Möp verkraftet das


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich würde niemals, aber auch niemals normales Motoröl zum anmischen von 1:50 Kraftstoff nutzen



Ich habe noch niemals nicht normales Motoröl zum anmischen von 1:50 Kraftstoff genutzt.  Aber ihr habt ja Recht, bei einem moderneren Motor würde ich das auch nicht unbedingt machen, auch wenn es funktionieren würde.


----------



## DOcean (2. März 2016)

zum Thema ÖL:
Produkttest: Motorol - Motorradzubehor - MOTORRAD



> Für  Motorradfahrer noch  wichtiger ist aber die (auf der API-Einteilung   aufbauende)  -JASO-Klassifikation. JASO steht für „Japan Automobile   Standards  Organization“, und auch wenn der Name etwas anderes vermuten   lässt, geht  es dabei ganz konkret um die Ansprüche von  Motorradmotoren,  wenn JASO  MA (oder MA1 bzw. MA2) auf der Öldose  steht. Dann ist  nämlich  sichergestellt, dass das Öl mit den in  Motorradmotoren üblichen   Ölbadkupplungen klarkommt.



Ob und wieviel da jetzt dran ist.... meine Kiste bekommt ganz normales Motorradöl...


----------



## T-Drive (2. März 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich bisher kein Motorrad kenne in das Getriebeöl reinkommt



Mobbeeds mit separaten Getriebe. Auf jeden Fall Moto Guzzi und Harley. Bei den Gummikühen bin ich mir nicht sicher. Beim Rest ist das Hauptsächlich wegen der Ölbadkupplung ein gemeinsamer Ölhaushalt mit Motorenöl.
Natürlich auch wegen einfacherer Bauart.

@the.hai

Du schreibst ja selbst perfekt warum man kein Motorenöl zum verbrennen nehmen sollte. Eine Schwalbe zum Vergleich heranziehen hinkt. Da ist das Motorle gleich zerlegt, Vergaser durchgespült und der Auspuff mit dem Schweißbrenner durchgeblasen. Die Sauerei (Umwelt) bleibt trotzdem.


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Die Sauerei (Umwelt) bleibt trotzdem.



Hehe, wo fängt man an, wo hörts auf?

2 takter mit 4t öl fahren? 2takter generell? 4takter mit benzin? hybrid? nur rein elektro mit atomstrom?

ich weiss was du meinst, aber das muss man alles relativieren.

@DOcean

Ja diese Zertifizierungen sind sehr wichtig abseits der Viskosität. Selbst mein Yamaha Händler nutzt nur ähnliches Öl, was die vorgeschriebenen Zertifizierungen hat und kein Yamalube direkt. War eine interessante Diskussion, als nach der 10 000er Inspekton plötzlich meine Kupplung rutschte bei max. Drehmoment^^ Yamaha wollte es auf das Öl schieben, fand der Händler nicht so witzig, der es dann auf die Kupllung schieben wollte, was ja kein Teil in der Garantie wäre. Ein Zerlegen der Kupplung zeigte aber, dass sie kaum Verschleiss aufwies...

Es gab auf "Kulanz" (so wurde es deutlich betont) eine neue Kupplung, war eine riesen Frechheit, bei einem 1jahr alten motorrad, mit grade 10 000km auf der uhr.


----------



## T-Drive (2. März 2016)

Sorry leertakt ...


----------



## T-Drive (2. März 2016)

Hehe, wo fängt man an, 

2 takter im allgemeinen, mit Altöl betriebene im ganz besonderen. 

Das mit deiner Kupplung ist ja wohl die Höhe, kann ja nur am Öl (falsche Additive /zu dünn-schleift / zu dick-trennt nicht sauber) oder zu wenig Spiel am Hebel, oder Luft im System bei hydraulischer betätigung gelegen haben.


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2016)

Warum wurde dann nicht einfach mal das Öl getauscht anstatt direkt die Kupplung? Hat dein Händler einen am Helm oder so?


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Warum wurde dann nicht einfach mal das Öl getauscht anstatt direkt die Kupplung? Hat dein Händler einen am Helm oder so?



weil das öl völlig in ordnung ist^^ keiner weiss woran es wirklich lag. es gibt noch einen identischen fall, auch rutschen nach der 10 000er... ich habe dann aber keine probleme mehr gehabt, trotz mehrleistung sogar. 

im april steht die 20 000er an, ihr könnt euch vorstellen, wie gespannt ich bin^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. März 2016)

Bei ner Zweitakter macht Getriebeöl schon mehr Sinn, wundert mich, dass dir Gasgas ganz normales Motoröl fürs Getriebe will.


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2016)

Das wird quasi fast überall so gemacht. Bei KTM und Kawasaki zum Beispiel kommt auch Motoröl rein


----------



## Red-Hood (3. März 2016)

Entweder hab ichs übersehen oder MV hat dieses Jahr keinen Stand. Die 1100er Tuono finde ich extrem schick. Geniale Sitzposition im Antlitz eines Supersportlers.
Im Gegensatz zu Messebesuchen ab Freitag war auch die Stange am Harleystand gut zu sehen. Um die Tänzerin haben sich nicht einmal Geier versammelt. 
Horex hatte übrigens den glamourösesten Stand. Würde gerne mal n 6-Zylinder Mopped fahren. Ist auch gar nicht so schwer mit seinen 230kg. Der Preis is allerdings gesalzen!


----------



## >ExX< (5. März 2016)

6 Zylinder dürften recht unspektakulär sein, oder?


----------



## Red-Hood (5. März 2016)

Wieso denn das? Der läuft extrem sauber und dürfte kaum Vibrationen haben. Abgesehen davon sind 6 Zylinder für n Mopped wohl spektakulärer als 1, 2, 3 oder 4.
Selbst die Leute von 1000 PS sagen, dass Sound und Motor einzigartig sind und die fahren alles.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. März 2016)

Hallo beisammen !

Hat zufällig schonmal jemand Erfahrung mit sowas gesammelt ?: PROCYCLE KRAFTSTOFFSYSTEM REINIGER 2 ML kaufen | Louis Motorrad


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hallo beisammen !
> 
> Hat zufällig schonmal jemand Erfahrung mit sowas gesammelt ?: PROCYCLE KRAFTSTOFFSYSTEM REINIGER 2 ML kaufen | Louis Motorrad



wozu das denn?

bzw wo hast du probleme?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. März 2016)

Mir fielen eigentlich keine Probleme auf.
Ich war nur neugierig.

Habe mich letztens mit jemanden kurz darüber unterhalten und er hatte mir das für mein bald 7 Jahre altes Mädelchen empfohlen.
Gestern habe ich nochml etwas recherchiert, bleibe aber skeptisch.
Ich kann das nicht einshätzen und wollte mich erstmal etwas informieren.

Ursprünglich ging es um meine Sorge, dass seit Mitte letzten Jahres immer mal wieder etwas Wasser in den Tank läuft, wenn es geregnet hat oder ich sie gewaschen habe, da mein Überlauf verstopft/ defekt ist.
Hatte ich vergessen bei der letzten Inspektion vergessen zu erwähnen und denen fiel es nicht auf.

Unruhig läuft sie aber glaube schon ein wenig, was ich bisher aber immer auf meine schlampig vernietete Kette zurückgeführt habe.


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2016)

Hmm, das kann alles viele Gründe haben. Wasser im Tank ist ein Problem für Vergaser Maschinen, aber das sollte deutlich spürbar sein. Ansonsten, wenn du fährst und nach nene paar tankfüllungen immer noch probleme hast, dann kann es eigentlich kein wasser mehr sein.

Und "unruhig laufen" kann alles heissen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. März 2016)

Na mal schauen.
Werde ich nochmals genauer beobachten, sobald ich ausgwintert habe.
Danke schonmal und viellecht kann auch jemand anderes noch etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## the.hai (7. März 2016)

Auf welche Supersport Reifen schwört ihr diese Saison?

Ich bin mit dem M7RR echt zufrieden, will aber mal was anderes testen. Meine Entscheidung fiel auf den neuen Diablo Rosso 3 von Pirelli. Ansonsten stand noch der Continental Sport Attack 3 zur Auswahl. Der Pirelli soll bei hoher Geschwindigkeit am Vorderrad sehr stabil werden, was ich unbedingt testen will. Das wäre ein schöner Vorteil auf meiner MT 09.

Und zum Rosso gibts noch nen Rückenprotektor^^ Pirelli Sportfahrer Promotion


----------



## Red-Hood (7. März 2016)

Habe die Metzeler Racetec RR drauf. 
Motorradreifen - Motorrad Reifen, Touring - METZELER DEUTSCHLAND - Racetec RR

Sind Rennreifen mit Straßenzulassung. Bei Nässe unbrauchbar und müssen immer auf Temperatur gebracht und gehalten werden. Dann kleben die aber wirklich auf der Straße.

Wenn die nicht mehr taugen, haue ich die ContiRaceAttack Comp. drauf.
Continental Motorradreifen ContiRaceAttack Comp. End.


----------



## Offset (7. März 2016)

Wie bekommt man so einen Reifen auf der Straße überhaupt warm? Da muss man ja schon ordentlich am Gasgriff drehen, oder?
Wie viele km kann man so einen Reifen ungefähr fahren?


----------



## Red-Hood (7. März 2016)

Schön kurvige Abschnitte fahren  und nicht direkt mit der größten Schräglage anfangen.
Schräglage dann langsam steigern.
Mit dem Gasgriff und beim Einlenken darf man am Anfang auf keinen Fall den Grobmotoriker machen, weil man da schnell rutscht.

Die machen in der Regel 2.000-3.000 km.


----------



## STSLeon (8. März 2016)

Bridgestone S20 Evo wie auch im letzten Jahr. Eigentlich wollte den S21 ausprobieren aber den bekommt mein Händler noch nicht her.  Den M7 RR hatte ich vor 2 Jahren drauf, aus irgendwelchen Gründen, die wahrscheinlich völlig unsinnig sind, bevorzuge ich aber den Bridgestone.


----------



## the.hai (8. März 2016)

Was hast du denn fürn Händler, wenn der aktuelle Reifen nicht ran kriegt? Das Ding kann jeder online bestellen^^

Ich habe jetzt die Pirelli Diablo Rosso 3 bestellt


----------



## STSLeon (9. März 2016)

Angeblich noch nicht in Bridgestone Software gelistet. Mein Händler / Werkstatt ist eine kleine Bude, die zu fairen Preisen echt saubere Arbeit macht. Da kann ich das mit dem Reifen verzeihen


----------



## bomber111 (9. März 2016)

Ich weite die Diskussion mal auf alle Reifen Arten auf und sage:
Wie immer fahre ich dieses Jahr wieder den ContiAttack SM


----------



## DOcean (9. März 2016)

mal wieder ein Rückruf:

Ruckruf: Stossdampfertyp TTX36 von Ohlins | heise Autos


----------



## the.hai (9. März 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Rückruf:
> 
> Ruckruf: Stossdampfertyp TTX36 von Ohlins | heise Autos



Leider schon alt und nur nochmal rausgekramt, weil noch etliche Dämpfer nicht eingeschickt wurden.


----------



## >ExX< (9. März 2016)

bomber111 schrieb:


> Ich weite die Diskussion mal auf alle Reifen Arten auf und sage:
> Wie immer fahre ich dieses Jahr wieder den ContiAttack SM



Den habe ich mir gestern auch mal angeschaut, sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus.
Ich denke du bist damit zufrieden?


----------



## bomber111 (9. März 2016)

Wenn man das Motorrad fahren als Hobby hat und nicht drauf angewiesen ist, dann ist der Reifen top. Für starken Regen ist natürlich zu wenig Profil da und man würde wohl schnell aufschwimmen. Allerdings ist er mit 3-4k km relativ schnell runter.


----------



## ich558 (9. März 2016)

Kennt jemand gute und günstige Marken für Lederkombi Zweiteiler? Möchte ungern 800+€ ausgeben für so Vanucci oder Alpinestar Kombis 
"Probiker" hat zb Zweiteiler oder auch "Tschul" für ca 350€... aber die sind vermutlich Müll oder?

Tschul(R) Lederkombi Motorradbekleidung Biker Anzug Zweiteiler Motorradkombi Racing Weiss/Schwarz: Amazon.de: Bekleidung


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2016)

Die kannst Du genauso nehmen, allemal besser als in Jeans oder kurzer Hose durch die Gegend zu fahren.


----------



## ich558 (9. März 2016)

Hätte ja eh einen hochwertigen Stoff Kombi aber mit dem neuen Bike sollte nun eigentlich ein schicker Lederkombi dazu gehören


----------



## the.hai (9. März 2016)

Also die Vanucci damals war ihren Preis wert, ich fahre sie nun in der 7. Saison.


----------



## Red-Hood (9. März 2016)

Fahre meine Arlen Ness Lederkombi auch schon seit 2008.
Abgesehen davon, dass es im Schulterbereich und Öberkörper eng wird, ist sie immer noch top.
Null Abnutzungserscheinungen.

Edit: Ok, Knieschleifer wurden schon getauscht, aber das muss ja nicht.


----------



## moe (10. März 2016)

Die besten Preise gibt's immer auf Messen. Hab mir diesen Januar erst nen Büse Zweiteiler für 400 Öre auf der Sachsenkrad geschnappt. 
Alternativ mal bei FC-Moto schauen, die haben ganz gute Rabatte, ist allerdings alles andere als übersichtlich die Seite. 

Im neuen Poloprospekt hab ich auch was gesehen, kann mich aber nicht mehr genau dran erinnern. War, soweit ich weiß, ne  FLM-Kombi.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. März 2016)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Aprilia RS4 125 ? Finde das Ding ist echt ansprechend und da ich dieses Jahr auch meinen Schein machen werde gucke ich doch lieber schon mal was ich mir hole


----------



## the.hai (11. März 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Aprilia RS4 125 ? Finde das Ding ist echt ansprechend und da ich dieses Jahr auch meinen Schein machen werde gucke ich doch lieber schon mal was ich mir hole



Das Mopped ist ne feine Sache, leider ist Aprilia grad mies....

Mein Cousin hatte eine, Motorschaden. Kein Händler in Berlin wollte sie haben... hat sie dann einfach bei einem hingestellt. Aprilia hat ewig gebraucht, bis sie reagiert haben. Motor kam auf garantie ein neuer rein, aber die abwicklung war schlecht, träge und langatmig.

wegen dieser garantiegeschichte rate ich von aprilia ab. nicht umsonst haben in berlin einige händler ihre zusammenarbeit mit aprilia beendet.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. März 2016)

Wenn das so ist, wäre das extrem schade. Mit der TUONO V4 1100 RR haben sie ein extrem interessantes Mopped rausgebracht.
Aprilia ist leider der kleinste der bekannteren Hersteller, was wohl auch die Probleme mit der Ersatzteilversorgung erklärt.
Selbst Triumph verkauft fast das vierfache an Motorrädern.


----------



## Offset (11. März 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> ... da ich dieses Jahr auch meinen Schein machen werde gucke ich doch lieber schon mal was ich mir hole



Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung nur sagen, dass du eine 125er vor allem nach der Sitzposition kaufen solltest, der Rest ist eher zweitrangig. Von daher solltest du auf jeden Fall mal einige verschiedene Probesitzen/fahren.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. März 2016)

Dem ist mir bewusst. Aber da mir das Ding gefällt wird es wohl als erstes gefahren. Mal sehen was sich noch so findet.


----------



## ich558 (11. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute zum ersten mal tanken gefahren [emoji1]


----------



## Red-Hood (11. März 2016)

Falls jemand etwas online bei Hein Gericke bestellen mag, sollte er den Gutscheincode "Dortmund10" ausprobieren.
10€ Rabatt ab einem Einkaufswert von 30€. Lohnt sich nicht bei großen Anschaffungen, aber bei Zubehör oder anderen Kleinigkeiten könnte sich das lohnen.
Gilt bis zum 30.6.


----------



## T-Drive (11. März 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Dem ist mir bewusst. Aber da mir das Ding gefällt wird es wohl als erstes gefahren. Mal sehen was sich noch so findet.



Na dann schau mal beim Fips vorbei, in der Neureuter Strasse und beim März in Ettlingen, die haben leckere Sachen ...
Peuker&Streeb in Straubenhard sind die besten Schrauber im Lkr. und haben u.a.  Aprilia


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. März 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Na dann schau mal beim Fips vorbei, in der Neureuter Strasse und beim März in Ettlingen, die haben leckere Sachen ...
> Peuker&Streeb in Straubenhard sind die besten Schrauber im Lkr. und haben u.a.  Aprilia


Ah, ein Karlsruher ? 
Hat aber noch ein bisschen Zeit. Jetzt kommen erstmal meine Prüfungen und dann fang ich so gegen Juni an.


----------



## T-Drive (12. März 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ah, ein Karlsruher ?



Nicht direkt.
Zeit zum informieren kann man nie genug haben, nicht dass man sich dann doch hinterher ärgert ...


----------



## Red-Hood (13. März 2016)

Wunderschönes Wetter, aber nur zum Spazieren fahren.
Straßen sind voller Salz, im Schatten sind sie feucht bis nass und die Bauern bearbeiten die Straße mit dem, was sie von den Feldern tragen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. März 2016)

An nem Sonntag weniger, das liegt halt von gestern.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

Seit wann haben Bauern Sonntage? Dem Vieh ist der Wochentag egal...


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. März 2016)

Sonntags fährt trotzdem niemand Gülle. 
Und momentan holt auch noch niemand Gras.


----------



## Red-Hood (13. März 2016)

Naah, von wanns is, is ja egal. Jedenfalls sin die Straßen verdreckt.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Sonntags fährt trotzdem niemand Gülle.
> Und momentan holt auch noch niemand Gras.




In ländlichen Gegenden kannst du dich nicht darauf verlassen. Und wenn der Bauer nur mit dem Träcker zur nächsten Tanke zum Bierholen gefahren ist, macht er mit seinen grobstolligen Reifen alles dreckig.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. März 2016)

Das wird mir doch schon wieder zu blöd, von sowas brauchst du mir nichts erzählen.
Und keine Sau fährt mitm Traktor zur Tanke um Bier zu holen, die sitzen beim Wirt...

Und die Reifen werden auch nur dreckig wenn man durch Matsch fährt.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

Und auf den meisten Höfen gibts kein Matsch oder wie? Also dann verteilen sie die ganze Kacke dann quasi aufem Weg zur Kneipe, nicht zur Tanke. Macht nen mords Unterschied.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. März 2016)

Das wird mir schon wieder zu blöd, hör doch einfach auf Mist zu erzählen, keine Sau fährt mitm Traktor zum Wirt oder sonst wohin.
Geschweige denn ist auf keinem Hof den ich kenne, und ich hab schon einige gesehen, so ein Dreck, dass man daw auf der Straße verteilt.


----------



## Offset (13. März 2016)

Hier gibts schon solche Kandidaten die keine befestigten Wege um den Hof haben, schön wenn das bei dir nicht so ist. Aber mit Dreck auf den Straßen muss man halt in ländlichen Regionen einfach rechnen, die können ja auch nicht den ganzen Tag putzen.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

Nein natürlich nicht, die sind alle klinisch rein.  @ einen Post davor!


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. März 2016)

Das Forum geht wegen Typen wie dir immer mehr den Bach runter.
Ich weiß schon wieso ich nur noch hier was schreibe, aber wenn du jetzt sogar hier so nen Quatsch schreibst...


----------



## DarfVadder (13. März 2016)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Das wird mir schon wieder zu blöd, hör doch einfach auf Mist zu erzählen, keine Sau fährt mitm Traktor zum Wirt oder sonst wohin.
> Geschweige denn ist auf keinem Hof den ich kenne, und ich hab schon einige gesehen, so ein Dreck, dass man daw auf der Straße verteilt.



Die Sau fährt er höchstens mit seinem Traktor zum Metzger
Und wenn er vorher auf dem matschigen Acker rum gefahren ist dann verteilt er ja wenn er wieder heimfährt den ganzen Dreck über seinen Hof.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Das Forum geht wegen Typen wie dir immer mehr den Bach runter.
> Ich weiß schon wieso ich nur noch hier was schreibe, aber wenn du jetzt sogar hier so nen Quatsch schreibst...



Hast du schlechtes Zeugs geraucht? 

Was hab ich denn schlimmes geschrieben? Dass man aufem Land auch am Sonntag mit verschmutzter Fahrbahn rechnen muss?  Das is doch jedem Depp klar. Mords schlimmer Kommentar von mir...


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2016)

Ich bin heute mit 3 anderen erstmal schön durch Gelände gejagt, hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, vor allem bei dem Wetter besonders geil


----------



## T-Drive (13. März 2016)

Na, alter Heizer,

was macht der Kaffeefilter ? schon was durch von der Plörre ?


----------



## >ExX< (15. März 2016)

Moin 

habe die Hälfte von dem alten Öl gefiltert und wiederverwendet, bzw. es waren 550ml die ich gefiltert habe. Hat auch garnicht lange gedauert, nur ca. 2 voll Tage 
hab dann noch 400ml frische Öl drauf getan und bis läuft die GasGas noch 

Metallspäne waren aufjeden Fall nichtmehr zu finden, grau war die Suppe zwar immernoch, aber passt schon 
Hab jetzt auch noch die Kupplungsflüssigkeit gewechselt, jetzt ist das Teil erstmal wieder tutti kompletti 

Das Öl von der KTM habe ich übrigends auch nochmal verwendet, war zwar schwarz, aber sonst sauber


----------



## T-Drive (16. März 2016)

Schwarz ist Ruß, also fettig und soll auch schmieren.  Grau ist Metallabrieb, das könnte man schon Schleifpaste nennen


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2016)

Heute war wieder ein schöner Tag hier bei Berlin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (18. März 2016)

Ach passt bestimmt schon 

Bin heute auch gefahren, war sehr schön


----------



## bomber111 (18. März 2016)

Da wollte ich das schöne wetter gestern auch mal nutzen, aber dann hat mir mein kennzeichenhalter nach nichtmal 15 minuten einen strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Naja, vielleicht nächstes mal ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (18. März 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer JCosta Variomatik, ist der Aufpreis zur normalen Sportvario gerechtfertigt? 
Ist beim Tausch der Vario zu empfehlen auch gleich eine Sportkupplung einzubauen?


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2016)

bomber111 schrieb:


> Da wollte ich das schöne wetter gestern auch mal nutzen, aber dann hat mir mein kennzeichenhalter nach nichtmal 15 minuten einen strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
> 
> Naja, vielleicht nächstes mal ...
> 
> ...



Hast Du keinen Tüddeldraht zuhause... ?



MfDoom schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer JCosta Variomatik, ist der Aufpreis zur normalen Sportvario gerechtfertigt?
> Ist beim Tausch der Vario zu empfehlen auch gleich eine Sportkupplung einzubauen?



Bei welchem Motorrad ist denn eine Variomatik verbaut?


----------



## MfDoom (18. März 2016)

Bei Rollern


----------



## bomber111 (18. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Hast Du keinen Tüddeldraht zuhause... ?



Doch, aber solche Reparaturen schüttelt der Einzylinder gerne ganz schnell wieder ab. Außerdem ist das Blinkerglas auch kaputt gebrochen. Der muss wohl nach dem Bruch des KZH irgendwo gegen geschlagen sein.


----------



## T-Drive (18. März 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Bei Rollern



Falscher Thread


----------



## ich558 (18. März 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> Heute war wieder ein schöner Tag hier bei Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab dich zwar schon mal gefragt aber wieder vergessen... welche Spiegel hast du da verbaut? 


Wie siehts eigentlich mit Ventile einstellen beim Motorrad aus? Merkt man es wann das fällig ist bzw wie oft sollte man es machen?


----------



## MfDoom (18. März 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Falscher Thread



Maan seid ihr Zicken


----------



## T-Drive (18. März 2016)

Die Vorgaben im Serviceplan reichen völlig aus.

Wenn du im leerlauf, bei warmen Motor ein leises tickern hören kannst ist das Spiel etwas zu groß, je lauter desto mehr Spiel.  Nicht tragisch, ernst wird es wenn das Spiel zu klein ist, da hörst du nichts, aber da kanns Motorle schon mal hops gehen.

@MfDoom

 mimimi

Sorry, aber ich kenn mich mit Plastikklos sowas von überhaupt nicht aus, sie nerven nur...


----------



## the.hai (18. März 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich hab dich zwar schon mal gefragt aber wieder vergessen... welche Spiegel hast du da verbaut?



es sind immernoch die highsider torezzo LED 

HIGHSIDER VERKLEIDUNGSSPIEGEL TOREZZO MIT LED-BLINKER, PAAR, E-GEPRUFT kaufen | Louis Motorrad


----------



## MfDoom (18. März 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> mimimi
> 
> Sorry, aber ich kenn mich mit Plastikklos sowas von überhaupt nicht aus, sie nerven nur...



Entschuldigung angenommen, kannst es doch gleich sagen das du keine Ahnung hast


----------



## the.hai (18. März 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Entschuldigung angenommen, kannst es doch gleich sagen das du keine Ahnung hast



Mit Roller-Wissen wird hier keiner glänzen können  Ich weiss nur wie man die Variomatikanschlagdrossel in nem CPI Popcorn entfernt


----------



## MfDoom (18. März 2016)

Schon Ok wenn ihr zwei es nicht wisst, hier sind ja noch andere unterwegs 
Wem es nicht passt der kann die Fragen ja einfach ignorieren, ich werde auch keine mehr zum Roller stellen, versprochen.
Ihr könnt gerne weiterdiskutieren ob jetzt das kleine Rote oder eher das schwarze mit dem Rückenausschnitt zur heutigen Schönwetterausfahrt passt


----------



## T-Drive (18. März 2016)

Lies lieber mal den Eröffnungspost des TE, bevor du hier große Töne spuckst


----------



## >ExX< (20. März 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ihr könnt gerne weiterdiskutieren ob jetzt das kleine Rote oder eher das schwarze mit dem Rückenausschnitt zur heutigen Schönwetterausfahrt passt



Zugegeben: Das war lustig 

Nein, ich kann zum Roller leider auch nichts sagen


----------



## DarfVadder (20. März 2016)

Ich kenn mich mit Deorollern aus.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. März 2016)

Die spielen aber in einer anderen Liga. Wenne da die Achseln ordentlich beseifst drehen die schneller als der zweirädrige Roller.


----------



## DarfVadder (23. März 2016)

Das stimmt, gut geschmiert ist die halbe Miete!


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2016)

Passend zum ersten Aprilwochenende wurde das Wetter endlich schön, genau richtig für die erste Ausfahrt des Jahres! 
Hat richtig fun gemacht.


----------



## Red-Hood (3. April 2016)

Mich hat der Regen im Bergischen überrascht. Totalausfall.


----------



## Iconoclast (4. April 2016)

Bin am Wochenende so um die 300km gefahren. Richtig angenehm bei 20 Grad. Im Moment ist es ziemlich bewölkt. Habe frei und überlege zu fahren, aber keinen Bock in möglichen Regen zu kommen.


----------



## norse (4. April 2016)

Wetter ist echt wahnsinn ... will auch wieder  es kennt hier nicht zufällig jmd zuverlässiges, der Simsons Motoren überholt?


----------



## ich558 (4. April 2016)

War am WE auch 200km mit einem Kumpel und seiner Street Triple mit Shark Auspuff unterwegs.... Hab mir nun einen dicken Arrow als Tausch für meinen Ixil gekauft. Ich wills nun doch auch dumpfer und rotziger


----------



## blautemple (4. April 2016)

Ahh wie ich es hasse. Draußen scheint die Sonne und ich sitze hier im Büro, dabei will ich doch nur aufs Bike


----------



## >ExX< (5. April 2016)

Das gute Wetter scheint vorbei zu sein 

war am Wochenende auch los, allerdings mit der Gasi im Gelände.


----------



## Thaurial (5. April 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Das gute Wetter scheint vorbei zu sein
> 
> war am Wochenende auch los, allerdings mit der Gasi im Gelände.



ui - weg isse - Ich hoffe sie bewegt sich gerade von Dir weg!


----------



## Red-Hood (5. April 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> ui - weg isse - Ich hoffe sie bewegt sich gerade von Dir weg!


Das is die Evolution des Superman. Bin mir sicher, eine Sekunde später saß er wieder in der Luft aufm Mopped und setzte zur Landung an.


----------



## xxRazer211 (5. April 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer JCosta Variomatik, ist der Aufpreis zur normalen Sportvario gerechtfertigt?
> Ist beim Tausch der Vario zu empfehlen auch gleich eine Sportkupplung einzubauen?


Falls es um 50ccm/70ccm 2takt geht kann ich dir vielleicht helfen. Da war ich ziemlich fit damals. Hatte einen mit 21ps laut Prüfstand 

Wozu sportvario ? Meine Erfahrung Ist das es definitiv mal keinen spürbaren Zugewinn an Leistung gibt. 
Und nein, die Kupplung muss nicht getauscht werden wenn man an der vario was macht. 
Wenn du dein Roller bisschen flotter haben willst wäre bei nem 2takt sinnvoll an -vergaser/Auspuff/Zylinder- zu arbeiten. 

Alles andere ist nur Feintuning um noch was rauszuquetschen bzw ansprechverhalten zu ändern

Achja..... Das waren noch Zeiten :-p lang ists her


----------



## >ExX< (5. April 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> ui - weg isse - Ich hoffe sie bewegt sich gerade von Dir weg!



Zum Glück ja, sonst wäre ich platt gewesen 


Red-Hood schrieb:


> Das is die Evolution des Superman. Bin mir sicher, eine Sekunde später saß er wieder in der Luft aufm Mopped und setzte zur Landung an.



Was ihr da seht sind meine Telekinetischen Fähigkeiten.......


----------



## ich558 (5. April 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Das gute Wetter scheint vorbei zu sein
> 
> war am Wochenende auch los, allerdings mit der Gasi im Gelände.



Querly bist du es?


----------



## >ExX< (7. April 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Querly bist du es?



Nein, ich heiße leider nicht Dominik


----------



## Iconoclast (7. April 2016)

Gerade mal das Zweirad geschrubbt. Morgen mach ich mich mal an den Helm und die Kombi, damit beides wieder frisch aussieht und am Samstag, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit, fahre ich mal ein Ründchen.


----------



## ich558 (7. April 2016)

Frage an die Schrauber:
Hab mir einen Arrow gekauft und möchte mal den Sound ohne db Killer hören. Nur wie bekommt man den raus? Sprengring ist schon heraußen aber das Ding sitzt immer noch bombenfest
AUSPUFF ARROW THUNDER DARK LINE HONDA CB 1    R SC 6  BJ.2  8-2 14 * | eBay


----------



## Offset (7. April 2016)

Wenn du weißt, dass der Killer gerade ist eventuell mal drehen und ziehen versuchen. Bei manchen hilft es auch wenn der Auspuff warm ist, also Mopped warmlaufen lassen und dann mal versuchen.


----------



## the.hai (7. April 2016)

wenn er schön eingebrannt ist, dann wirds durchaus schieriger, kenn ich von meiner akra. hab dann fleissig mit kriechöl rumgesaut, aussen bischen erhitzt und den killer von hinten mit nem besenstiel rausgekloppt  (endtopf demontiert auf der werkbank liegend)


----------



## moe (8. April 2016)

Ist der Sprengring die einzige Sicherung?
Ich würds auch erstmal mit ordentlich warm/heiß fahren probieren und den Eater mit etwas Wasser kühlen, wenn er nicht raus will.


Mal n anderes Thema:
Was tragt ihr denn so unter eurer Lederkombi? Ich fahre dieses Jahr die erste Saison mit, und wollte mir eigentlich nen Satz lange Unterwäsche aus Merinowolle zulegen, nur leider gibt mein Budget das nicht her. Das, was die großen drei im Angebot haben, ist mir entweder auch zu teuer, oder ich würds aufgrund der Bewertungen nicht kaufen. Macht das Sinn, sich ne dickere und ne dünnere Garnitur zuzulegen?


----------



## ich558 (8. April 2016)

Ich bin noch keinen Kilometer damit gefahren Dauer sollte der dB eigentlich leicht rausgehen oder?
So siehts aus ohne Sprengring



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Ist der Sprengring die einzige Sicherung?
> Ich würds auch erstmal mit ordentlich warm/heiß fahren probieren und den Eater mit etwas Wasser kühlen, wenn er nicht raus will.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir damals von Lidl! diese Motorrad Funktionswäsche gekauft. Bin damit sehr zufrieden und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen. Warum also mehr als das Doppelte im Mopedladen ausgeben?


----------



## Hardwell (8. April 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Das gute Wetter scheint vorbei zu sein
> 
> war am Wochenende auch los, allerdings mit der Gasi im Gelände.



Dein Motorrad kann ja sogar fliegen


----------



## moe (8. April 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich habe mir damals von Lidl! diese Motorrad Funktionswäsche gekauft. Bin damit sehr zufrieden und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen. Warum also mehr als das Doppelte im Mopedladen ausgeben?


Der einzige Haken daran ist nur, dass Lidl die nicht immer im Sortiment hat.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. April 2016)

Bei Amazon gibt es auch eine kleine schöne Auswahl. Dort habe ich mir dieses Jahr mal was neues gegönnt und bin bisher absolut zufrieden.  
Knapp 40 Euronen das Set.


----------



## moe (9. April 2016)

Mann bin ich manchmal doof. Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Metalic (9. April 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Der einzige Haken daran ist nur, dass Lidl die nicht immer im Sortiment hat.


Das stimmt. Aber ich denke das müsste bald wieder in Angebot sein. Die Saison geht ja so langsam los.


----------



## DarfVadder (9. April 2016)

Ich habe mir meine letzte bei dm gekauft!


----------



## Iconoclast (10. April 2016)

Mich hats gerade fast zerissen. Waren den ganzen Tag unterwegs, den Abend beim Grillen ausklingen lassen, gequatscht etc. und war grad halt auf dem Weg nach Hause. Auf einmal sehe ich im letzten Moment irgendwas in den Scheinwerferkegel rennen und schon versetzt es die ganze Maschine nach rechts Richtung Bäume. Beim Aufsetzen fängt das Lenkrad an zu flattern wie Sau, habs aber noch unter Kontrolle bekommen und direkt umgedreht. Hat sich der kleine Scheißer hier vors Vorderrad gestürzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal drei Kreuze gemacht.


----------



## Red-Hood (10. April 2016)

Deswegen fahre ich bei Dunkelheit ungern. Man sieht auch den Belag und seinen Zustand nicht gut genug, um total sicher unterwegs zu sein.

Gut, dass es gut ausging, wenn auch schade ums Tier.

Mich traf letzten Herbst n Mäusebussard seitlich auf der Autobahn. Dachte in dem Moment auch, das wars.


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2016)

Glück gehabt  vor wild habe ich auch meine regen bedenken, aber bisher immer toi toi toi 

meine war heute aufm prüfstand 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LPtvN9qGDmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EjjZvnU36Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich mag die AKRA


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2016)

Gibbet auch irgendeine Auswertung vom Leistungsprüfstand, die du hier posten könntest ?
Die Videos sind zwar hübsch, aber ein paar Zahlen gibts doch sicher auch ? 

@Iconoclast: Schreck lass nach... 
Sowas möcht ich nicht freiwillig erleben.


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Gibbet auch irgendeine Auswertung vom Leistungsprüfstand, die du hier posten könntest ?
> Die Videos sind zwar hübsch, aber ein paar Zahlen gibts doch sicher auch ?



na logo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (10. April 2016)

Na man gut, dass dir nix passiert ist. Das kann auch anders ausgehen. 

Mir ist morgens aufm Weg zur Berufsschule auch mal n Dachs direkt vors Vorderrad gesprungen. Hat mir sauber den Lenker verrissen und mich auf kurviger Strecke auf die linke Spur getrieben. Hab dann nur noch was Hupen gehört, den Bock nach rechts geschmissen und nen Spiegel mitsamt LKW an meinem Helm vorbei fliegen sehen. Das war kurz vor knapp. 


@hai: Warum warst du denn aufm Prüfstand? Wegen dem Akra?


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2016)

moe schrieb:


> @hai: Warum warst du denn aufm Prüfstand? Wegen dem Akra?



es ist noch ein bischen mehr gemacht  das sieht man schön an dem lauf im 6. gang.... denn ab werk ist die mt09 eigentlich auf 215km/h gedrosselt.


----------



## DarfVadder (10. April 2016)

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder eine Ausfahrt mit meinem Deo-Roller gemacht!
War sehr erfrischend!


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2016)

Leute kennt ihr ein klebeband oder ähnliches, was nicht stark klebt und was man rückstandsfrei entfernen kann? Sollte in mehreren Farben erhältlich sein und auf Kunststoff halten 

Edit: es sollte recht einfach mit der hand abgelöst werden können, aber wasserfest und windfest sein


----------



## efdev (11. April 2016)

Isolierband(müsste in jedem Elekrokasten rumliegen ) wäre das einzige was mir da gerade einfällt


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Leute kennt ihr ein klebeband oder ähnliches, was nicht stark klebt und was man rückstandsfrei entfernen kann? Sollte in mehreren Farben erhältlich sein und auf Kunststoff halten
> 
> Edit: es sollte recht einfach mit der hand abgelöst werden können, aber wasserfest und windfest sein



willste den scheinwerfer tapen für die renne? ich such grad auch, hab schon ne idee, will es aber erst testen.


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Isolierband(müsste in jedem Elekrokasten rumliegen ) wäre das einzige was mir da gerade einfällt



Gute idee! Sollte nur breiter sein, also so breit wie Klebeband, weil die Flächen etwas größer sind  es muss nämlich nicht schön sein sondern nur eine Funktion erfüllen 



the.hai schrieb:


> willste den scheinwerfer tapen für die renne? ich such grad auch, hab schon ne idee, will es aber erst testen.



Ne, das nicht. Es geht um Helm und Dekor der Enduro um den Wiedererkennungswert zu verringern


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. April 2016)

Für Scheinwerfer nimmt man oft schwarzes Gaffa Tape, dass müsste bei deiner ja auch gehen.


----------



## Icedaft (11. April 2016)

www.Motorradaufkleber24.de - Fast and Furious - Motorradaufkleber & Aufkleber - 2 - 3 - Motorrad Tuning


----------



## Dustin91 (11. April 2016)

Hier sind ja einige Experten unterwegs, deshalb frage ich mal hier 
Was sagt Ihr zu der Maschine? Würde mir von optik, Ausstattung, Leistung etc. voll taugen!

Honda CB5  F ABS als Naked Bike in Reutlingen


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hier sind ja einige Experten unterwegs, deshalb frage ich mal hier
> Was sagt Ihr zu der Maschine? Würde mir von optik, Ausstattung, Leistung etc. voll taugen!
> 
> Honda CB5F ABS als Naked Bike in Reutlingen



Darfst du nicht mehr PS fahren oder willst du nicht mehr PS fahren?

Das Angebot an sich ist okay, finde das Verhältnis aber schlecht, da man für 1000-2000€ mehr schon wesentlich tollere Maschinen kriegt (gute gebrauchte MT-07 und 09er z.B.)


----------



## Dustin91 (11. April 2016)

Darf ich noch nicht. Naja das Ding wird ja eh in 1,5 Jahren abgestoßen, wenn ich dann offen fahren darf.
Hast du mal nen Link zu ner guten MT-07. Die hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm, da die mir eigtl. auch gut gefällt.


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2016)

Wo steht denn dein Bett?^^ Sie sollte ja wenn dann in der Nähe sein^^

Ich fahre ja ne MT 09 und kann mich nicht beklagen, was Leistung angeht. Damit lässt man regelmässig andere stehen, wenn es um schöne kurvige Landstrassen geht. 116PS aus drei Zylindern sind schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. April 2016)

Süddeutschland, in der Nähe von Stuttgart


----------



## ich558 (11. April 2016)

Endlich ist der db Killer aus meinem neuem Arrow draußen- genau der Sound den ich will Aber mit db Killer absolut lahm da würde ich dann lieber den Ixil dran lassen.
Was ist die Strafe für fahren ohne db killer?


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Süddeutschland, in der Nähe von Stuttgart



und was ist dein budget und mopped vorstellung? naked?



ich558 schrieb:


> Endlich ist der db Killer aus meinem neuem Arrow draußen- genau der Sound den ich will Aber mit db Killer absolut lahm da würde ich dann lieber den Ixil dran lassen.
> Was ist die Strafe für fahren ohne db killer?



Da scheiden sich die geister und auch die polizisten^^ kommt immer drauf an, bei wem du landest. das geht von einfach lärmbelästigung bis erlöschen der betriebserlaubnis. der auspuff hat nämlich nur mit killer die betriebserlaubnis. 

das gleiche hab ich bei meiner akra, sie ist leicht bearbeitet und spuckt 98-99dB aus bei 5000rpm, die MT 09 ist mit 94dB bei 5000rpm angegeben. 5dB sind Toleranz und erlaubt, ABER ganz offiziell ist es halt nichtmehr so, wie ursprünglich zugelassen. das thema ist auch ganz interessant, wenn ein alter auspuff zu laut wird mit der zeit, auch wenn baulich keine veränderung vorgenommen wurde. die haftung liegt bei dir, auch wenn du für das ausbrennen der dämmstoffe so garnichts kannst und dich auf den hersteller verlässt.


ohne kat fahren ist noch schlimmer, da dir umweltverschmutzung UND steuerhinterziehung zur last gelegt werden kann^^ der auspuff ist so mit das heisseste eisen am motorrad.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. April 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> und was ist dein budget und mopped vorstellung? naked?



CB500F,  ER6-N,  XJ6 , sowas in der Art. Halt Naked, keine SSP und keine Chopper und keine richtige Enduro-Maschine.
Würde sagen 4000-4500 maximal.


----------



## Offset (11. April 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was ist die Strafe für fahren ohne db killer?



Glaube da bist du ab 90€ dabei. Habe gerade gelesen, dass es dafür keine Punkte mehr gibt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. April 2016)

Da wäre doch ne 600er Hornet auch gut dabei, da bekommt man für das Geld auch schicke.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. April 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> CB500F,  ER6-N,  XJ6 , sowas in der Art. Halt Naked, keine SSP und keine Chopper und keine richtige Enduro-Maschine.
> Würde sagen 4000-4500 maximal.


Wie schauts mit einer Street Triple aus? Gebraucht liegen die durchaus in deinem Budget und fahrtechnisch weit über den von dir genannten.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. April 2016)

Ja, einfach mal Beispiele posten, damit ich die Angebote anschauen kann. Street Triple hat nen grandiosen Sound.
Ich hab vergessen zu sagen, dass die Maschine nicht über 96 PS haben darf. Man darf nämlich mit Maschinen, welche über 50% gedrosselt werden, nicht im Ausland rumgurken.
In Deutschland juckt das nicht, aber da ich vllt. auch Motorradtouren machen werde, muss ich diesen Punkt schon berücksichtigen.


----------



## ich558 (11. April 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Endlich ist der db Killer aus meinem neuem Arrow draußen- genau der Sound den ich will Aber mit db Killer absolut lahm da würde ich dann lieber den Ixil dran lassen.
> Was ist die Strafe für fahren ohne db killer?



Würde den Killer immer unter der Sitzbank mitnehmen für alle Fälle und solang die Strafe nicht dreistellig ist könnte man es echt riskieren. Aber bei längeren Touren ist mir das wohl zu laut. Hmm :/


----------



## hendrosch (11. April 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, einfach mal Beispiele posten, damit ich die Angebote anschauen kann. Street Triple hat nen grandiosen Sound.
> Ich hab vergessen zu sagen, dass die Maschine nicht über 96 PS haben darf. Man darf nämlich mit Maschinen, welche über 50% gedrosselt werden, nicht im Ausland rumgurken.
> In Deutschland juckt das nicht, aber da ich vllt. auch Motorradtouren machen werde, muss ich diesen Punkt schon berücksichtigen.


Soll wohl bald auch in Deutschland umgesetzt werden. Angeblich sogar rückwirkend, also ists wirklich besser. 
Die Street Triple gab/gibt es mit 70kw, aber vermutlich eher schwerer gebraucht zu finden.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. April 2016)

Hast du denn Quelle dazu? Das wäre ja schon dezent behindert...


----------



## Dustin91 (11. April 2016)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hast du denn Quelle dazu? Das wäre ja schon dezent behindert...



Recht & Motorrad - Aenderung bei A2


----------



## Iconoclast (12. April 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Würde den Killer immer unter der Sitzbank mitnehmen für alle Fälle und solang die Strafe nicht dreistellig ist könnte man es echt riskieren. Aber bei längeren Touren ist mir das wohl zu laut. Hmm :/



Kann die Strafe dann nicht noch höher ausfallen? Wenn du den dabei hast machen die da doch Vorsatz draus.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. April 2016)

Dann kommt halt Ausrede Nummer eins, dass die Schraube/der Seegerring weg war/nicht mehr gehalten hat und bevor du den verlierst und die anderen gefährdest...


----------



## Metalic (12. April 2016)

Du meinst du Beamten sind total verblödet? [emoji28] 
Von einem Bekannten habe ich gehört, dass er ohne Killer angehalten wurde und er behauptete, unterwegs ist er wohl raus gefallen. Bekam keine Strafe und musste das Motorrad nochmal vorführen. Das wars. Das kann aber von Beamten zu Beamten anders ausfallen. 
Also entweder man geht das Risiko ein ist eben nicht. Muss jeder für sich wissen. 
Wenn es dann ne Strafe gibt ist das Geheul oft groß da die mittlerweile saftig ausfällt.


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Würde den Killer immer unter der Sitzbank mitnehmen für alle Fälle und solang die Strafe nicht dreistellig ist könnte man es echt riskieren. Aber bei längeren Touren ist mir das wohl zu laut. Hmm :/



Der DB-Killer ist ja nicht umsonst drin 

Ich hab auch gern satten sound und bin ne Zeit lang mit nem offenen Auspuff gefahren, allerdings war das immernoch ein Ofenrohr und der Sound war satt und nicht extrem laut. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich kein Verständnis dafür, wenn die Leute ohne DB Killer durch die Ortschaften heizen und nen riesen Lärm machen. Dezent okay - aber wenns Dir selbst schon zu laut ist, was ist mit Deiner Umwelt?

PS: Ich wohne nahe einem Mini Tunnel der ca. 30m lang ist. Am Wochenende fahren da auch viele Motrräder durch, ca. 1/3 von denen jagen den Motor auf den 30 Metern in den Begrenzer --- GOIL ...


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Recht & Motorrad - Aenderung bei A2


Extrem unnötiger Scheiß. Die EU zeigt mal wieder, für welch bürokratischen Schwachsinn sie gut ist. 

Die Street Triple gibts für den von dir gewünschten Preis nur mit den runden Scheinwerfern und ohne ABS.
Die Angebote sehen dann in etwa so aus:
Triumph Street Triple 675 * Schwarz * Gepflegt  als Naked Bike in Nurtingen

Wenn es fürs erste auch kleiner sein kann, könntest auch ne 390er Duke nehmen. Die bekommst du sogar fast als Neufahrzeug.
Die 690er sind meistens sogar teurer als die Streety.


----------



## blautemple (12. April 2016)

Also bevor ich nen Motorrad mit so nem mini Motor nehme, würde ich eher die Honda ne ER6N oder ähnliches nehmen...


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

In der Zeit, in der du mit max. 48 PS fahren darfst, wirst du damit schneller unterwegs sein als mit sämtlicher 600ccm³ Konkurrenz. 150kg mit 44PS ziehen besser als  190-200kg mit 48, auch wenn man hier über die Drehzahl kommen muss. Abgesehen davon fahren sich damit Kurven wie von selbst.

Möchte man damit länger als 2 Jahre unterwegs sein, würde ich mir auch eher die 690er anschauen.


----------



## ich558 (12. April 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Der DB-Killer ist ja nicht umsonst drin
> 
> Ich hab auch gern satten sound und bin ne Zeit lang mit nem offenen Auspuff gefahren, allerdings war das immernoch ein Ofenrohr und der Sound war satt und nicht extrem laut. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich kein Verständnis dafür, wenn die Leute ohne DB Killer durch die Ortschaften heizen und nen riesen Lärm machen. Dezent okay - aber wenns Dir selbst schon zu laut ist, was ist mit Deiner Umwelt?
> 
> PS: Ich wohne nahe einem Mini Tunnel der ca. 30m lang ist. Am Wochenende fahren da auch viele Motrräder durch, ca. 1/3 von denen jagen den Motor auf den 30 Metern in den Begrenzer --- GOIL ...



Naja ich heize ja nicht durch mein Kaff oder durch Ortschaften. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich gar nicht wie laut sie für Andere ist. Muss mal jemanden damit an mir vorbei fahren lassen


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

Ich krieg bei den Vollidioten nen Hals, die bereits im Stand an der Ampel so laut sind, dass man den eigenen Motor kaum mehr hören kann.
Baut euch ein Mikro an den Auspuff und schließt In-Ears an!


----------



## T-Drive (12. April 2016)

Also am Auspuff rumsägen ist doch Kinderkram. Was soll das unnötige Gebrüll ? zu schnell ist doch teuer genug


----------



## blautemple (12. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> In der Zeit, in der du mit max. 48 PS fahren darfst, wirst du damit schneller unterwegs sein als mit sämtlicher 600ccm³ Konkurrenz. 150kg mit 44PS ziehen besser als  190-200kg mit 48, auch wenn man hier über die Drehzahl kommen muss. Abgesehen davon fahren sich damit Kurven wie von selbst.
> 
> Möchte man damit länger als 2 Jahre unterwegs sein, würde ich mir auch eher die 690er anschauen.



Ich bin die 390er Duke in der Fahrschule gefahren und von schnell kann da nun wirklich nicht die reden sein. Dazu kommt noch das die für den A2 auch noch gedrosselt werden muss...


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin die 390er Duke in der Fahrschule gefahren und von schnell kann da nun wirklich nicht die reden sein. Dazu kommt noch das die für den A2 auch noch gedrosselt werden muss...


Sorry, habe vergessen, dass es da ne Vorschrift im Bezug aufs Leistungsverhältnis gibt. Das gab es zu meiner Zeit noch nicht.
Im Vergleich zu 50kg schwereren Motorrädern bliebe sie natürlich deutlich schneller bei fast gleicher Leistung.

Ich finde, das Teil fährt sich wie ein Fahrrad mit Motor, dabei ist meine Street Triple R auch nicht gerade schwer oder unhandlich. Kurvige Strecken oder Serpentinen frisst man damit im Schlaf.


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Extrem unnötiger Scheiß. Die EU zeigt mal wieder, für welch bürokratischen Schwachsinn sie gut ist.


Eher Deutschland, die als einzige diese EU Richtlinie nicht umgesetzt haben.


----------



## DarfVadder (13. April 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Leute kennt ihr ein klebeband oder ähnliches, was nicht stark klebt und was man rückstandsfrei entfernen kann? Sollte in mehreren Farben erhältlich sein und auf Kunststoff halten
> 
> Edit: es sollte recht einfach mit der hand abgelöst werden können, aber wasserfest und windfest sein



Schon mal mit Tesa probiert?



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich krieg bei den Vollidioten nen Hals, die bereits im Stand an der Ampel so laut sind, dass man den eigenen Motor kaum mehr hören kann.
> Baut euch ein Mikro an den Auspuff und schließt In-Ears an!



Es gibt doch nichts cooleres, und dann mit durchdrehenden Reifen losfahren!


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2016)

Gibts Tesa in Farbe? Aber nein, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## moe (15. April 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Endlich ist der db Killer aus meinem neuem Arrow draußen- genau der Sound den ich will Aber mit db Killer absolut lahm da würde ich dann lieber den Ixil dran lassen.
> Was ist die Strafe für fahren ohne db killer?



Dachte ich am Anfang bei meinem Hurric auch, heute nervt er mich fast nur noch, weil er so laut geworden ist (mit Eater). Lauter wirds von alleine, fahr einfach.
Wie hast den Eater jetzt raus bekommen?


@Dustin: Bandits sind auch immer dankbare, robuste Anfängermoppeds, und sehr günstig zu unterhalten, wenn du n bisschen selber schraubst. Allerdings sollen die 650 Motoren nicht mehr so das wahre sein. Bin selber aber noch keine neuere gefahren.


----------



## T-Drive (15. April 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Gibts Tesa in Farbe? Aber nein, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert



PlastiDip Matt | Fluor | PlastiDip.eu

Aufsprühen oder Pinseln, nach Gebrauch wieder abziehen. Nich ganz billig aber gut.


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2016)

Werden die echt merklich lauter? 
Es gibt so ein winziges Metallplättchen an db Killer und dem Rest das muss man abschlagen.


----------



## the.hai (16. April 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Werden die echt merklich lauter?
> Es gibt so ein winziges Metallplättchen an db Killer und dem Rest das muss man abschlagen.



jeder auspuff wird über die zeit laut, mal mehr, mal weniger. das geht soweit, dass sie ihre zulassung ohne eingriff sogar verlieren können


----------



## moe (16. April 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Werden die echt merklich lauter?
> Es gibt so ein winziges Metallplättchen an db Killer und dem Rest das muss man abschlagen.



Hängt natürlich auch vom Modell ab. Der Hurric war sowieso schon ne kleine Brülltüte.
Aber lauter werden alle mit den Jahren.


----------



## >ExX< (18. April 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> PlastiDip Matt | Fluor | PlastiDip.eu
> 
> Aufsprühen oder Pinseln, nach Gebrauch wieder abziehen. Nich ganz billig aber gut.



sehr gut, aber echt teuer


----------



## Iconoclast (20. April 2016)

Nutzt jemand die Diablo SBK App? Hab ich mal ausprobiert, ganz witzige Spielerei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man jetzt noch sich die gefahrene Route bei Maps oder so angucken könnte. Geht irgendwie nicht auf dem iPhne oder ich bin zu blöd dafür.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. April 2016)

Hehe ja mit der App habe ich auch schon experimentiert. 
Hier mal eine Rundenmessung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie genau das ganze allerdings ist, steht natürlich im Raum...
Als Richtwerte aber ganz brauchbar.


----------



## taks (21. April 2016)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu der Batterie:
Ich hab die Batterie wie darauf angegeben 10h à 0.5A geladen (hab glaub 14h geladen). 
Nun ist nach ~10 mal starten die Batterie wieder leer...
Liegts an der Batterie oder an was anderem? Licht etc. ist ausgeschaltet wenn Sie ned läuft.
Batterie ist eigentlich erst 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## Thaurial (21. April 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu der Batterie:
> Ich hab die Batterie wie darauf angegeben 10h à 0.5A geladen (hab glaub 14h geladen).
> Nun ist nach ~10 mal starten die Batterie wieder leer...
> Liegts an der Batterie oder an was anderem? Licht etc. ist ausgeschaltet wenn Sie ned läuft.
> Batterie ist eigentlich erst 1 Jahr alt.



Könnte an vielen Dingen liegen, z.b der Lichtmascheine, die Deine Batterie nicht mehr auflädt. Hast Du noch andere Verbraucher dran, zb. navi oder Ladegeräte (USB)?


Bist du zwischen dem 10x anmachen auch gefahren?


----------



## T-Drive (21. April 2016)

Was zeigt die Kontrollanzeige des Ladegeräts nach diesen 10 Stunden ? Was ist es für ein Ladegerät ? Bei elektronischen leuchtet die LED grün wenn die Spannung stimmt und gehalten wird, also VOLL. Bei den herkömmlichen muss der Zeiger auf nahezu Null A stehen, das kann aber täuschen, weil das nur aussagt dass die Batterie nichts mehr aufnimmt, nicht ob sie voll geladen ist (defekt). 0,5A bei 10 Stunden ist nicht sonderlich viel wenn sie ziemlich leer war außerdem kann auch eine neue Batterie einen Defekt haben.

Ich vergas,
je nach Kapazität der Batterie und länge der Orgelorgie kann das auch möglich sein dass sie frisch geladen schlapp macht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. April 2016)

Hey zusammen,

will mir im Sommer einen Mopped kaufen, weil ich auch mal das Auto stehen lassen möchte 
Bloß habe ich keine Ahnung was _gut_ ist!
Will nicht mehr als 125 ccm!

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Icedaft (21. April 2016)

125ccm - Google-Suche Such Dir was aus, sollte für jeden Geschmack und Geldbeutel was dabei sein...


----------



## DasWurmi (21. April 2016)

@amer_der_erste: 

Kommt drauf an auf was du stehst.

Mehr in Richtung Cross/Enduro ?
Oder mehr in Richtung Naked Bike oder Supersportler ?


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

Müsste ich mir eins aussuchen, stünde die KTM Duke 125 aufm Zettel.
Bin aber noch keine 125er außerhalb der Fahrschule gefahren.


----------



## DasWurmi (21. April 2016)

Ich fahr seit nem halben Jahr ne Duke ^^

Wenn nur die Preise nicht so durch die Decke gehen würden ...


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

Ja, die sind durchaus knackig. Da könnt man sich fast ne gebrauchte 690er kaufen. 



taks schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu der Batterie:
> Ich hab die Batterie wie darauf angegeben 10h à 0.5A geladen (hab glaub 14h geladen).
> Nun ist nach ~10 mal starten die Batterie wieder leer...
> Liegts an der Batterie oder an was anderem? Licht etc. ist ausgeschaltet wenn Sie ned läuft.
> Batterie ist eigentlich erst 1 Jahr alt.


Hatte das auch mal und es lag an der Lichtmaschine. Nach einem Jahr sollte die Batterie nicht hin sein. 2-3 Jahre müssten die schon halten.


----------



## MfDoom (21. April 2016)

bei einer 125er gibts nur eins und zwar: GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
Da du sie nach kurzer Zeit permanent auswringen wirst bis zum geht nicht mehr, allein um mitzuschwimmen, empfehle ich dir einen Roller, Vespa oder sowas. Ist einfach viel praktischer im Alltagsgebrauch


----------



## T-Drive (21. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Hatte das auch mal und es lag an der Lichtmaschine. Nach einem Jahr sollte die Batterie nicht hin sein. 2-3 Jahre müssten die schon halten.



Meine im Reisedampfer ist inzwischen ZEHN Jahre alt, hängt bei Standzeiten immer am Erhaltungsladegerät und ist 1a frisch. 
Seine wurde, ich denke nach der Winterstandzeit, extern geladen, hat in diesem Fall wohl nix mit Lima zu tun.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. April 2016)

Etwas in Richtung Vespa würde mich eher ansprechen.
Wäre nicht schlecht wenn man auch mal zu zweit cruisen könnte 
Max. will ich 1500€ ausgeben.
Ahja, auf jeden Fall Automatikgetriebe 

Edit:
Wie hoch sind eigentlich die Wartungskosten für einen Roller?


----------



## DasWurmi (21. April 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> bei einer 125er gibts nur eins und zwar: GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
> Da du sie nach kurzer Zeit permanent auswringen wirst bis zum geht nicht mehr, allein um mitzuschwimmen, empfehle ich dir einen Roller, Vespa oder sowas. Ist einfach viel praktischer im Alltagsgebrauch



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Man fährt oft Vollgas, das stimmt, aber mitschwimmen schaffen die 15 PS mal ganz locker


----------



## MfDoom (21. April 2016)

Die hat ein Roller aber auch, und Stauraum, Wetterschutz, in der Stadt wesentlich flinker unterwegs zum durchschlängeln usw.
Ist aber Ansichtssache, dafür kann man nicht schalten und sitzt wie beim scheissen, man hat den Motor nicht zwischen den Beinen (sehr wichtig bei einem bestimmten Alter/Ego) sondern unter dem Hintern


----------



## taks (21. April 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Seine wurde, ich denke nach der Winterstandzeit, extern geladen, hat in diesem Fall wohl nix mit Lima zu tun.



Jop, war über den Winter ausgebaut und wurde dann vor dem Gebrauch geladen.
"Orgelorgien" vermeide ich grundsätzlich, damit der Anlasser nicht durchschmort.
Extras habe ich keine an der Elektronik angeschlossen. Ausser für ein Erhaltungsladegerät habe ich einen Anschluss, jedoch kein Ladegerät ^^

Das Ladegerät ist naja, sagen wir mal einfach gehalten ^^
Laden tut es die Batterie ja auch, aber die Anzeige wenn sie voll ist funktioniert nicht 
Vllt. sollte ich die Batterie einfach mal länger aufladen.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Meine im Reisedampfer ist inzwischen ZEHN Jahre alt, hängt bei Standzeiten immer am Erhaltungsladegerät und ist 1a frisch.
> Seine wurde, ich denke nach der Winterstandzeit, extern geladen, hat in diesem Fall wohl nix mit Lima zu tun.


Jupp. Je nach Pflege halten die natürlich länger. Meine letzter durfte draußen überwintern, was ja eher dumm ist, auch bei den nicht wirklich niedrigen Temperaturen.


----------



## T-Drive (21. April 2016)

Kühl wollense ja, nur kein Frost. Der größte Killer ist lang anhaltende Selbstentladung, da beginnen die Zellen zu zerfallen. Deshalb einmal so ein kleines (Dauer) Ladegerät, bei mir Optimate III, auch schon über 10 Jahre alt, und der Akku ist prall.



> Das Ladegerät ist naja, sagen wir mal einfach gehalten ^^
> Laden tut es die Batterie ja auch, aber die Anzeige wenn sie voll ist funktioniert nicht



Dann kannste nicht sicher sein dass die Batterie überhaupt richtig geladen wird oder sie selbst defekt ist. 
Wenn sie Schraubdeckel hat könntest du in einer Werkstatt nach der Ladung die Säuredichte messen lassen, dann ist klar wieviel sie noch drauf hat. Kostet normal nichts, wird gemacht wie der Kühlerfrostschutz gemessen wird mit so einem kleinen Heber.

Für 40/50 € gibts elektronische Lader mit Erhaltungsladungfunktion. Sogar die vom LidlAldi tauchen


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Kühl wollense ja, nur kein Frost. Der größte Killer ist lang anhaltende Selbstentladung, da beginnen die Zellen zu zerfallen. Deshalb einmal so ein kleines (Dauer) Ladegerät, bei mir Optimate III, auch schon über 10 Jahre alt, und der Akku ist prall.


Jupp, das weiß ich sogar. Doch irgendwie quält man sie dann doch von Anfang November bis Ende Februar. 

Wenn das Ladegerät aber durchgehend am Netz hängt, ist ne neue Batterie alle 3 Jahre doch günstiger oder nicht?


----------



## T-Drive (21. April 2016)

@Red
Ich will deinen Kenntnisstand nicht infrage stellen, nur Klugscheissen 

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die aktuellen Preise kenn ich nicht da ich sehr selten welche kaufe.  Die Erhaltungsladung zieht ja nicht dauernd Strom, nur wenn die dauernd gemessene Spannung des Akkus  unter 12 V fällt, dann wird nachgeladen. Das dauert nicht so lange und durch den niederen Ladestrom ist das nicht viel was gezogen wird.
Ich würde sagen so ein Elektronisches Ladegerät mit Erhaltungsfuzzi lohnt sich in jedem Fall.

Ich hab noch ein großes in Betrieb für meine Schlepperbatterie (88 Ah) und die machts auch schon etliche Jahre obwohl sie selten gebraucht wird. Die braucht ihre volle Leistung sonst startet der Brummer schon gar nicht.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

Ich werde es diesen Herbst so machen, dass ich die Batterie ausbaue und dann alle 2-3 Wochen entlade und wieder auflade. Habe keine Lust, dass das ständig am Netz hängt und mir am Ende das Haus abbrennt.


----------



## taks (21. April 2016)

Sowas hier?

Satinum Smart Ladegerat 3.8A - Autobatterieladegerat - Galaxus


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

Jupp. Ich habe das hier:
Procharger Lade- und Diagnosegerat  kaufen | Louis Motorrad

Das hat auch die Erhaltungsladefunktion, die T-Drive ansprach.


----------



## T-Drive (21. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich werde es diesen Herbst so machen, dass ich die Batterie ausbaue und dann alle 2-3 Wochen entlade und wieder auflade. Habe keine Lust, dass das ständig am Netz hängt und mir am Ende das Haus abbrennt.




Das wird nicht passieren, die werden nichtmal warm. Wie gesagt meine hängen schon jahrelang am Netz. Zum Batterie ausbauenjeden Winter bin ich zu faul, alle 2/3 Jahre zum Pol reinigen und fetten, mehr net.

Der Nachfolger meines zuverlässigen Optimate. Das große ist ein Bosch, hat damals 80 Mücken gekostet.
Batterieladegerat "Optimate 3 Plus" Das Optimate 3 Plus ist die konsequente Weiterentwicklung des Opitmates III SP. Fur alle 12 V Batterien geeignet.: Amazon.de: Auto

Nachfolger Bosch
Batterielader von Bosch - volle Leistung auf Knopfdruck

Also nicht unbedingt einen Chinaböller kaufen


----------



## taks (21. April 2016)

Ok, hab mir grad das Bosch C3 bestellt, dann kann ich am Wochenende nochmal einen Ladeversuch unternehmen 
In der Hoffnung ich muss nicht auch noch eine neue Batterie kaufen ^^


----------



## T-Drive (21. April 2016)

Gutes Gerät 
Wenn du grün siehst am Lader ist der Akku i.O. und voll.

Sollte sie defekt sein meldet der Lader das mit gelb oder rot. Bei Tiefentladung wird er eine ganze Weile auf rot stehen, dann noch länger Zeit auf gelb -> normale Ladung. Geh davon aus dass er MINDESTENS 24 Stunden braucht bis grün leuchtet.
Sind Werte meines Optimate, vlt ist der Bosch schneller.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

Die Geräte kommen alle aus China, ob da nun Bosch oder Procharger draufsteht.


----------



## T-Drive (22. April 2016)

Manche werden aber schon noch in D entwickelt


----------



## Red-Hood (22. April 2016)

Ob in Deutschland oder den USA entwickelt... Nimmt sich das so viel?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. April 2016)

*50 km Probefahrt mit der MT-07*

N'Abend ihr lieben 2-Rad Freunde! 

Heute Nachmittag bin ich mal für 1,5 Stunden mit der MT-07 losgezogen.
Die Kleine ist schon ein extrem spaßiges Funbike und von diesem Motor kann sich die ER-6 defintiv eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Fühlt genial an, dreht vibrationsfrei hoch und ehe man sich versieht,  vergisst man das schalten und ist bereits im 2. Gang bei 80, 100... und  ab gehts. 
So sehr mich der Motor auch begeistert hat, das Fahrwerk ist dagegen eine Zumutung.
Ich bin ja nun schon ein Fliegengewicht, aber so eine weiche Gabel,  die wie bei der ER-6 nicht weiter einstellbar ist, hatte ich bisher noch  nie.
Das Federbein ist auch witzlos.
Schnelle Kurven mit spaßiger Schäglage werden dann zum Handlingkrampf.
Da ist die ER-6 in Serienausstattung deutlich straffer.
War also ein sehr wabbeliges Kurvenräubern, auch wenn sie toll in die Kurve fällt.
Der Sitzt ist ebenfalls äußerst merkwürdig geformt.
Der Lenker liegt zwar deutlich besser in der Hand als der originale meiner ER-6, aber insgesamt ist mir das Moped wohl mind. eine Nummer zu klein.  (1,80 m)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Um daraus also erstmal ein vernüntiges sportliches Motorradl zu machen,  müssten erstmal Gabel und Federbein überarbeitet, bzw. ausgetauscht  werden.

Edit:
Bremsen. Ausreichend knackig wie bei der ER-6, aber etwas erschreckend wie weit die Gabel eintaucht.
Ein >90 kg Mann düfte die bei einer Vollbremsung wohl bis zum Anschlag durchpressen.

Dennoch eine tolle Erfahrung und ein Grinsen unter dem Helm blieb nicht aus. 
Wer ist auch schonmal damit gefahren und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gesammelt ?


----------



## Red-Hood (23. April 2016)

Hiho, die MT-07 bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber das liest sich so wie bei fast allen Motorrädern mit ~600ccm³ in diesem Preissegment.
Die sind soft abgestimmt und haben keine Fahrwerksreserven, sodass aggressives Kurvenräubern gar nicht so leicht ist.

Hatte eine SV650S als Einstiegsmotorrad. Der Motor war ok, aber spätes Anbremsen vor der Kurve und das ganze Teil schwomm mehr als es fuhr. In Sachen Rückmeldung auch ganz schlimm.


----------



## T-Drive (24. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ob in Deutschland oder den USA entwickelt... Nimmt sich das so viel?



Ich sach ja nur, wegen  CHINA und so ....

Zu den 600er haste ja alles gesagt. 
Die jap. Billigflieger mag ich deshalb seit 30 Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Hardwell (24. April 2016)

Endlich der erste Saisonsieg vom Doctor


----------



## the.hai (25. April 2016)

*AW: 50 km Probefahrt mit der MT-07*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> N'Abend ihr lieben 2-Rad Freunde!
> 
> Heute Nachmittag bin ich mal für 1,5 Stunden mit der MT-07 losgezogen.
> Die Kleine ist schon ein extrem spaßiges Funbike und von diesem Motor kann sich die ER-6 defintiv eine Scheibe abschneiden.
> ...



nanana, am fahrwerk kann man schon noch was machen und einstellen  das ändert dann schnell einiges. insgesamt ist es aber eher dem touring, als dem racing zuzuschreiben. das gleiche gilt ja auch für die nummer grösser, die 09er. nicht umsonst hab ich nen kompletten wilbers fahrwerk umbau drinne.

die 07er fuhr sich super, mir persönlich natürlich in allen belangen zu klein und wenn man von der 09er kommt, dann war der schmale lenker echt eine harte gewöhnung, selbst auf den 30min probefahrt.^^

P.S. ich weiss nicht, wie es bei der 07er ist, ber bei der 09er ist fahrwerkstechnisch und allgemein (traktionskontrolle) noch was passiert seit 2016er modelle.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. April 2016)

Somit bestätigst du doch jedoch meine Aussage.
Die Werksausstattung ist hinschtlich Gabel und Federbein "mangelhaft", bzw. maximal für Fahranfänger gedacht und steht somit im Widerspruch zu diesem genialen Motor.
Bei einen abschließenden Gespräch mit dem Verkäufer ergab sich nach kurzer Zeit das gleiche. Er selbst fährt auch eine MT-09 und das erste, dass nach dem Verkauf gemacht wurde, waren der Austausch zu einem Federbein von Wilbers und progressiven Gabelfedern.
Und somit relatviert sich wieder der verlockende Preis von Yamaha.
Ich habe mir bewusst die MT-07 statt der MT-09 geben lassen, da ich einen Vergleich in der Leistungsklasse zur ER-6 gesucht habe.
Wie gesagt: der drehmomentfreudige Motor hat mich schwer beeindruckt und dieses Temperament vermisse ich bei der ER-6 sehr, aber dort hörte es auch schon auf. So ein Schaukelpferd ist nix für mich und selbst, wenn man da nochmal 900 € investieren würde, bleibt sie zu klein und die MT-09 scheinbar ebenso weich.

Schlussendlich ging die Empfehlung dann zur XSR, welche mir optisch nicht zusagt, oder Tracer.


----------



## hendrosch (25. April 2016)

Die Triumph Street Triple kostet nur etwas mehr und bietet ein gutes Fahrwerk (in der r sicher noch besser) und der Motor ist auch sehr angenehm zu fahren relativ druckvoll, aber sehr drehfreudig.


----------



## T-Drive (25. April 2016)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Die Triumph Street Triple kostet nur etwas mehr und bietet ein gutes Fahrwerk (in der r sicher noch besser) und der *Motor ist auch sehr angenehm zu fahren relativ druckvoll, aber sehr drehfreudig.*



Ich denke er ist noch einiges "spritziger" als der japanische.  So wie der am Gas hängt muss ich mich immer beherrschen das Loch nicht aufzureissen, weils saumäßig Spass macht wie das Triebwerk Richtung Begrenzer jagt.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. April 2016)

Wenn mas bissl exklusiver mag, wär da noch die Brutale 675, die auch in dem Bereich wildert.


----------



## the.hai (25. April 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Schlussendlich ging die Empfehlung dann zur XSR, welche mir optisch nicht zusagt, oder Tracer.



Das sind doch auch nur MT 07/09 in neuem Kleid. Für viele reicht das Fahrwerk aber völlig aus, du musst ja die Zielgruppe sehen. Das sind keine jungen Sportfahrer m.M..

Und ich muss ganz ehrlkich sagen, dass die MT 09 mit dem neuen Wilbers Fahrwerk ihr Cruising Potential verloren hat. Auf Brandenburgs mieseste Strasse gehts gut auf den Rücken  Da muss man nun sehn, was man möchte.

P.S. ich würde trotzdem meinen, dass man die er-6 mit ner MT 07 locker abkocht.

P.S. Wer kauft denn ein motorrad wirklich nach dem Preis?^^ ich hab vom neuwert her über 1,5 MT 09s^^


----------



## blautemple (25. April 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> P.S. Wer kauft denn ein motorrad wirklich nach dem Preis?^^ ich hab vom neuwert her über 1,5 MT 09s^^



Mit 18 bei meinem ersten Motorrad war das DAS Thema


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. April 2016)

Street Triple ist der Dreizylinder schon ziemlich geil, die Front mit den zwei Scheinwerfern sieht halt sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## moe (25. April 2016)

Samsung hat nen Smart-Windshield Prototypen vorgestellt. Was haltet Ihr davon?
Wenns nach meiner Meinung ginge, sollte das Ding noch vor der Idee einer Markteinführung von selbigem verbannt werden. Schlimm genug, dass derlei Quatsch in Autos Anwendung findet, auf Motorrädern hat das schon gar nix zu suchen. Textnachrichten gehören nun mal nicht in den Straßenverkehr, vor allem nicht auf zwei Rädern. Da ist für mich sogar telefonieren mit Freisprecheinrichtung schon zu viel. Aber gut, für den Ablenkungsfaktor kann man dann ja wieder Assistenzsysteme entwickeln...  


@T: Bei meiner ersten Maschine standen Preis und Drosselbarkeit ganz oben auf der Liste.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. April 2016)

Herje ernsthaft ? 
Dann dann dürften sich ja damit absofort mindest doppelt soviel in Jenseits befördern. 
Mal eben ne Message bei 100 auf der BAB tippen... 
Schlimm genug, dass ich schon zu oft beim Fahren auf dem Navi rumtippe und die Navigation anpasse. 

Meine MT-07 Probefahrt basierte nur auf Neugier.
Ich suche aktuell nichts neues.
Ich wollte nur mal wissen, was die Konkurrenz zu bieten hat und bin ganz sicher die letzte, die eine kostenlose Probefahrt (egal welche Maschine) ableht. 
Beide (MT-07 und ER-6) haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile und beide fahren sich sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## DOcean (25. April 2016)

BMW spricht über HeadUp im Helm: Helm mit Head-up-Display und Laserlicht von BMW - Motorradhelme - MOTORRAD

Warum ich auf dem Zweirad SMS/Whatsapp lesen können soll erschließt sich mir auch nicht...


----------



## the.hai (25. April 2016)

@Kami,

Ich warte nur auf die MT-10


----------



## Red-Hood (25. April 2016)

Is die MT-10 nicht einfach ne umgetaufte 1000er Fazer? Motor kommt ja auch von einer Rennmaschine.

Ursprünglich war die MT ja n Teil mit nem fetten Twin.


----------



## PrincePaul (25. April 2016)

Wieso fängt es denn jetzt an zu schneien?

Am Wochenende war so schönes Wetter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iconoclast (26. April 2016)

Richtig schlimm. Bei unserer Wettervorhersage könnte ich auch brechen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (26. April 2016)

Typisches Aprilwetter halt, in ein paar Wochen wird es dann schon besser werden


----------



## Iconoclast (26. April 2016)

Ein paar Wochen bringen meinem Motorrad aber im Moment nix. Das ruft schon nachts aus der Garage durch mein Schlafzimmerfenster. Tagsüber habe ich auch schon Laute vernommen.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. April 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ein paar Wochen bringen meinem Motorrad aber im Moment nix. Das ruft schon nachts aus der Garage durch mein Schlafzimmerfenster. Tagsüber habe ich auch schon Laute vernommen.


Hast du den Motor nicht abgestellt? 

Ich hätte aber auch Lust auf 22° und einen freien Himmel!


----------



## moe (27. April 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> @Kami,
> 
> Ich warte nur auf die MT-10



Willst dir die holen?


Ein HUD im Helm wäre schon was feines, wenns entsprechend unauffällig ausfällt.
Fürs Navi und um die Geschwindigkeit im Auge zu behalten sicher top.


----------



## DarfVadder (1. Mai 2016)

Für was brauchst du einen Hut wenn du sowieso einen Helm aufhast?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2016)

HUD/ Head-up-Display! 
Ich hoffe das war ein Scherz. 
Fürs Navi und als Tempoanzeige bestimmt eine feine Sache, damit der Blick nicht zu oft von der Straße abweicht.


----------



## T-Drive (2. Mai 2016)

Hut ab Display, beim Mopedfahren ?

Denen fällt aber auch nix blöderes mehr ein.

Ein Knitterfreier mit klarem Visier und "FREIER" Sicht ist das einzig Wahre. Für solche Spielereien ist das Ganze zu gefährlich, zumindest im öffentlichen Strassenverkehr.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2016)

Die Idee ist aber deutlich besser, als auf dem Mopped-Display zu simsen können bzw. WhatsApp oder vergleichbares zu haben. 
Gäbe es die Möglichkeit, würde ichs definitiv mal testen wollen. Dann merkst du doch, wie sehr es dich beim Fahren ablenkt.

Mal ein anderes Thema: Kettenöler.
Habe mir mal den von CLS angeschaut. Elektronisch geregelt und ich höre nur positives. Wer hat denn sowas verbaut?
Teures Sache, aber gerade im Urlaub über mehre Tage hinweg eine enorme Erleichterung, oder ?
Außerdem sollten dann doch Kette und Heck nicht so schnell so mistig aussehen ?


----------



## T-Drive (2. Mai 2016)

Simsen ? WhattsApp ? alles zu seiner Zeit, - mit Sicherheit nicht während dem Mopedfahren 

Die Kette schmieren NACH der Tour , da ist die Kette Warm. Bei sparsamen Einsatz und abkühlen über Nacht bleibt die Schmotze wo sie sein soll. 
Kettenöler versauen bei falscher Einstellung genau so das Heck wie falsch angewandes Kettenspray. Zusätzliches Galama am Moped und teuer. Ich brauchs net.


----------



## DOcean (2. Mai 2016)

Ich hab den Scottoiler, wenn er gut eingestellt ist und nicht verstopft, Super Gerät....


----------



## the.hai (2. Mai 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Außerdem sollten dann doch Kette und Heck nicht so schnell so mistig aussehen ?



Es steht und fällt genauso mit der Bedienung und dem richtigen Schmiermittel, wie auch beim Kettenöler. Meine DID ZVMX Kette braucht sowas nicht. Die wird bei jedem Waschen mit Petroleum gesäubert und dann wieder leicht besprüht.

Kettenöler empfehle ich eigentlich nur bei richtigen Tourenfahrern. Viele bauen es aus Bequemlichkeit an und weil sie es selber irgendwie nicht können. Hab grad wieder ein Beispiel bei meiner Moppedgruppe gehabt am Wochenende. Das sah aus, als hätte er die Kette einmal durch Altöl gezogen.

So muss das aussehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. und ein Kettenöler ersetzt auch keine gute Kettenpflege 

und P.S. Nr.2 Die MT-10 will ich unbedingt mal fahren und sehen, was sie kann. Meine MT-09 muss aber noch 1-2Jahre bei mir bleiben.


----------



## Thaurial (2. Mai 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> Es steht und fällt genauso mit der Bedienung und dem richtigen Schmiermittel, wie auch beim Kettenöler. Meine DID ZVMX Kette braucht sowas nicht. Die wird bei jedem Waschen mit Petroleum gesäubert und dann wieder leicht besprüht.
> 
> Kettenöler empfehle ich eigentlich nur bei richtigen Tourenfahrern. Viele bauen es aus Bequemlichkeit an und weil sie es selber irgendwie nicht können. Hab grad wieder ein Beispiel bei meiner Moppedgruppe gehabt am Wochenende. Das sah aus, als hätte er die Kette einmal durch Altöl gezogen.
> 
> ...



i like


----------



## blautemple (2. Mai 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> und P.S. Nr.2 Die MT-10 will ich unbedingt mal fahren und sehen, was sie kann. Meine MT-09 muss aber noch 1-2Jahre bei mir bleiben.



Ich  schätze mal die kleine bekommt den Motor der R1?


----------



## the.hai (2. Mai 2016)

ja, sie hat den motor der R1, aber abgeändert, weniger spitzenleistung dafür besserer drehmoment verlauf. (160ps@11500rpm und 111nm@9000rpm)


----------



## Red-Hood (2. Mai 2016)

Der Preis ist nur etwas unter der S1000R angesetzt. Gibt es schon Testberichte oder Vergleiche?


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Der Preis ist nur etwas unter der S1000R angesetzt. Gibt es schon Testberichte oder Vergleiche?



nein, da das mopped erst jetzt im mai wirklich erscheinen soll.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Mai 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> Es steht und fällt genauso mit der Bedienung und dem richtigen Schmiermittel, wie auch beim Kettenöler. Meine DID ZVMX Kette braucht sowas nicht. Die wird bei jedem Waschen mit Petroleum gesäubert und dann wieder leicht besprüht.
> 
> Kettenöler empfehle ich eigentlich nur bei richtigen Tourenfahrern. Viele bauen es aus Bequemlichkeit an und weil sie es selber irgendwie nicht können. Hab grad wieder ein Beispiel bei meiner Moppedgruppe gehabt am Wochenende. Das sah aus, als hätte er die Kette einmal durch Altöl gezogen.
> 
> ...



wie lange machst du die denn immer sauber dass das Teil so aussieht?


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> wie lange machst du die denn immer sauber dass das Teil so aussieht?



hab mir beo Louis mal diesen kettenmax geholt, ist zwar ne suaerei, aber geht schnell und das ergebnis fetzt. (mit petroleum) Kettenmax "Louis Edition" Reinigungs & Schmiergerat kaufen | Louis Motorrad

aber man sollte nicht vergessen, dass ich die DID ZVMX mit silberner Beschichtung habe. Eine normale Kette wirst du nie so hinkriegen. Ich hab mir anfangs mal die Mühe gemacht, die einzelnen Glieder noch leicht zu polieren. Dann könnte man sie auch als Ameisen-Schmink-Spiegel verwenden.


----------



## Thaurial (3. Mai 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> hab mir beo Louis mal diesen kettenmax geholt, ist zwar ne suaerei, aber geht schnell und das ergebnis fetzt. (mit petroleum) Kettenmax "Louis Edition" Reinigungs & Schmiergerat kaufen | Louis Motorrad
> 
> aber man sollte nicht vergessen, dass ich die DID ZVMX mit silberner Beschichtung habe. Eine normale Kette wirst du nie so hinkriegen. Ich hab mir anfangs mal die Mühe gemacht, die einzelnen Glieder noch leicht zu polieren. Dann könnte man sie auch als Ameisen-Schmink-Spiegel verwenden.



Drehst Du das Rad dann per Hand und bekommst ein Gutes Ergebnis hin?

Zur Mt10, ich finds schade, dass der Charakter der MT07 und MT09 verlorgen geht. Aber der Neupreis ist mit 12xxx€ angegeben, das ist schon ne Ansage.

Trotzdem geb ich meine S1R nicht mehr her - ein Traum!


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Drehst Du das Rad dann per Hand und bekommst ein Gutes Ergebnis hin?



jup, eine hand hält die plastikapparatur und die andere dreht das rad


----------



## Thaurial (3. Mai 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> jup, eine hand hält die plastikapparatur und die andere dreht das rad



Zum Rad drehen hätte ich noch Frau und Kinder - die können schön helfen 

Wollte mir eigentlich gerade diese Kettenbürste im Set mit dem Schmiermittel und Reiniger beim Polo kaufen.. Was machst Du mit dem "alten" Petroleum? Fackelzug organisieren?


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Thema: Kettenöler.
> Habe mir mal den von CLS angeschaut. Elektronisch geregelt und ich höre nur positives. Wer hat denn sowas verbaut?
> Teures Sache, aber gerade im Urlaub über mehre Tage hinweg eine enorme Erleichterung, oder ?
> Außerdem sollten dann doch Kette und Heck nicht so schnell so mistig aussehen ?



Ganz ehrlich? Überflüssiger Schickschnack, es sei denn, du bist oft im Regen oder unter stark wechselnden Bedingungen unterwegs (wovon ich nicht ausgehe).
Ich hab ne ältere Version des unterdruckgesteuerten Scottis und bin damit echt zufrieden. Einmal richtig einstellen und von Sauerei ist keine Spur und selbst der kleine Tank hält an die 8k km. Hab mir sogar für meine XT noch einen gekauft, der liegt allerdings immer noch ungeöffnet zuhause rum. 
Anständige Kettenpflege kann der natürlich nicht ersetzen, aber (@the.hai) ist auf jeden Fall schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Als größter Vorteil wird hier oft die kontinuierliche Schmierung der Kette genannt; wieviel da dran ist, weiß ich auch nicht, hört sich aber gut an.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Mai 2016)

So richtig hatte es mich erst im Urlaub gestört, wenn dann mal mind. 3 Tkm innerhalb von wenigen Tagen runtergerissen wurden.
Zwar war der Rhytmus von 2 Tagen mit dem Einsprayen okay, aber irgendwann sah die Kette dann extremst mistig aus...
Also ganz ehrlich: ich hasse das Kette putzen und unter 3000 km passiert bei mir da nix. 
Spätestens jedoch vor dem nächsten Inspektionstermin, damit ich mich nicht zu sehr blamiere... 
Hinzu kommen die Felgen, die schon nach wenigen 100 km aussehen, als würde ich grundsätzlich viel zu viel draufsprühen...
Naja war nur mal ein neuer Gedankenansatz, da mich das doch schon etwas stört.
Danke für eure Kommentare dazu.
Ich grübel mal weiter.

@ the.hai: du hast nicht zufällig so ein Messdingelchen, um mal die Dicke der Bremsscheiben nachmessen zu können ?
 Leider besitzt niemand von denen, die ich kenne, so eines oder wohnt in der Nähe und die Werkstatt gibt nur dürftige Antworten, wenn ich die darum bitte und hinterher nachfrage...


----------



## DarfVadder (3. Mai 2016)

Das Problem mit dem Putzen habe ich zum Glück nicht das muss meine Frau machen.
Putzen ist immer noch Frauenarbeit!


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hinzu kommen die Felgen, die schon nach wenigen 100 km aussehen, als würde ich grundsätzlich viel zu viel draufsprühen...
> Naja war nur mal ein neuer Gedankenansatz, da mich das doch schon etwas stört.
> Danke für eure Kommentare dazu.
> Ich grübel mal weiter.
> ...



1. wenn die felgen dreckig sind, dann:
- entweder scheiss schmiermittel
- zuviel drauf
- zu wenig einwirkzeit

Ich benutze aktuell Caramba Kettenspray, das Zeug ist einfach super.

2. Was suchst dui denn genau? einen Messschieber? und wieviel haben die Scheiben denn schon erlebt an km?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Mai 2016)

zu 2. Keine Ahnung wie das Teil heißt. Meine Scheiben wurden noch nie gewechselt und ich bin nun aktuell seit 47 Tkm mit meinem Spatzl unterwegs. 
(gekauft mit 13.300 km und bis dato wurde noch nichts gewechselt)
Nach Gesprächen mit anderen ER-6 Fahrern mussten die bei denen spätesten bei der 36er Inspektion gewechselt werden.
Das macht mich nun natürlich stutzig und neugierig und ehe ich mir von der Werke wieder etwas aufschwatzen lasse, kontrolliere ich das lieber selbst vorher und sage denen dann wieder , was gemacht werden soll.
Ich traue denen einfach nicht.
Wehe du sagst jetzt "Frauenbremse" ! 



DarfVadder schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Putzen habe ich zum Glück nicht das muss meine Frau machen.
> Putzen ist immer noch Frauenarbeit!


 Super Einstellung !
So machst du das Hobby deiner Frau noch schmackhafter !


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2016)

naja, ne messung wäre möglich, das werkzeug hab ich. hast du denn die maße der schreibe?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Mai 2016)

Alles klar. Ich mag aktuell eigentlich nur mal wissen, wie nah ich schon an den 4,5 mm dran bin.


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2016)

ich wäre einfach mal zum händlker gefahren und hätte den vor meinen augen messen lassen. klingt für mich aber nach schnellem verschleiss, kenne kaum einen motorradfahrer der ernsthaft die scheiben wechseln musste.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Mai 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> zu 2. Keine Ahnung wie das Teil heißt.
> Ich traue denen einfach nicht.
> Wehe du sagst jetzt "Frauenbremse" !




Mit dem Meß*schieber* kommst du nicht über den Grat der sich am Rand der Scheibe durch den Materialabtrag bildet. 

Meß*schraube *oder* Mikrometer* ist das richtige Meßwerkzeug.

In der Regel sind die Bremsbeläge beim Motorrad aber so weich ( Dosierbarkeit ) das sich die Scheiben so gut wie nicht abnutzen. Jenseits der 100 TKm sollte man, vorher kann man zur Sicherheit mal messen.

Messschraube – Wikipedia


----------



## HordyH (4. Mai 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Mit dem Meß*schieber* kommst du nicht über den Grat der sich am Rand der Scheibe durch den Materialabtrag bildet.
> 
> Meß*schraube *oder* Mikrometer* ist das richtige Meßwerkzeug.
> 
> ...


Es gibt auch Messschieber für bremsscheiben


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Mai 2016)

Ah danke für die Erleuchtung !
Nun dann muss ich ja jetzt nur noch jemanden finden, der so ein Teil besitzt. 
Mich hatte der Austausch der Bremsscheiben bei einigen anderen unter 40 Tkm verwundert und neugierig gemacht, daher wüsste ich jetzt schonmal gern, wie weit ich bin.
Außerdem wurde ich vor kurzem freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass meine neuen Beläge von Brembo wohl die Kawa-Schreiben schneller "auffressen" sollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> ...Mit dem Meß*schieber* kommst du nicht über den Grat der sich am Rand der Scheibe durch den Materialabtrag bildet. ...


Natürlich. Man nimmt zwei kleine Centstücke, misst deren Dicke, legt sie in die Mitte der Bremsscheibe und misst dann. Vom Gesamtergebnis zieht am die Centdicke ab. ...



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> ... Außerdem wurde ich vor kurzem  freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass meine neuen Beläge von Brembo wohl  die Kawa-Schreiben schneller "auffressen" sollen....


Bevor Du Aussagen von irgendwem auf nur im Ansatz für ernst nimmst, schau Dir an, wie die Leute fahren, wie lange, wie engagiert, mit welchen Nutzungsszenerien, etc. Die Anzahl der Dummschwärter ist in diesem ganzen Bereich riesig. Nichts desto trotz ist die Aussage eine mögliche Antwort. Man steht in der Bremsbelagsentwicklung vor einem üblichen Dilemma, weil es wie immer mehrere Parameter gibt, die sich gegenseitig ausschließen und nicht alle zu optimieren sind. Es geht um:
- Reibwert, dabei als Unterpunkte:  Ansprechverhalten (also Reibwert bei Kälte) , temperaturkonstanter Reibwert, Fading ab welcher Temperatur, Verhalten bei Nässe,
- Haltbarkeit Beläge
- Haltbarkeit Scheibe

Ich bn früher für EBC ein wenige Test gefahren, habe immer wieder neue Beläge zugesendet bekommen und diese auf Rennstrecken ausgiebig getestet. Die Unterschiede sind riesig, gut und schlecht liegt immer am individuellen Fahrstil, aber fast alle der Zubehörbremsbeläge erzeugten einen erhöhten Bremsscheibenverschleiß um erhöhte Reibwerte zu bekommen, dazu haben sie meisten einen eingeengten Nutzungsbereich, also entweder für den reisenden Tourenfahrer, der auf Verschleiß Wert legt oder für den Rennfahrenden, der Fading in höhere Temperaturen legen will. Bremsscheiben kosten bei Motorräder ein Vielfaches von dem, was es für normale Massenfahrzeuge kostet. Darum ist erhöhter Bremsscheibenverschleiß für Vielfahrer sehr ärgerlich und teuer.

Ich hatte mich bis auf eine Aufnahme unter den fünf Motorrädern auf Honda festgelegt. Deren Originalbeläge waren als Gesamtkompromiss unerreicht gut. Das kann ich Dir nach ca. 500.000 Motorradkilometern mit auf den Weg geben, davon waren ca. 40.000 km auf Rennstrecken mit meiner seligen NS 400 R (schmacht, trauer, verkauft, wie konnte ich nur so doof sein) 

Ob das heute noch so ist? Keine Ahnung, das Wissen ist zehn Jahre als


----------



## Thaurial (4. Mai 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ah danke für die Erleuchtung !
> Nun dann muss ich ja jetzt nur noch jemanden finden, der so ein Teil besitzt.
> Mich hatte der Austausch der Bremsscheiben bei einigen anderen unter 40 Tkm verwundert und neugierig gemacht, daher wüsste ich jetzt schonmal gern, wie weit ich bin.
> Außerdem wurde ich vor kurzem freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass meine neuen Beläge von Brembo wohl die Kawa-Schreiben schneller "auffressen" sollen.



Viele Biker tauschen die Scheiben wegen dem Wave Design oder weil sie ruckeln. Ich denke eher selten aufgrund des Verschleiß. Wenn Deine Werkstatt keine Lust hat Dir da bei der Ermittlung zu helfen, solltest Du in Erwägung ziehen zu wechseln


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Lässt ihr, nebenbei gefragt, an überlebenswichtigen Bauteilen einen unterbezahlten und unmotierten Schrauber in Werkstätten ran?
Ich lege meinen Fallschirm selber zusammen und an meine Bremsen kommt keine andere, als meine eigene Hand. Nur so als Ansatz...


----------



## Thaurial (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lässt ihr, nebenbei gefragt, an überlebenswichtigen Bauteilen einen unterbezahlten und unmotierten Schrauber in Werkstätten ran?
> Ich lege meinen Fallschirm selber zusammen und an meine Bremsen kommt keine andere, als meine eigene Hand. Nur so als Ansatz...


Ich hoffe die können das besser als ich, daher JA, denen muss ich wohl vertrauen..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Motorräder sind keine Autos. Wenn etwas schief geht, ist es Dein Leben. Zum Schrauben an Bremsen braucht man neben dem Sachverstand vor allem viel Zeit, damit es ordentlich wird, das beginnt mit säubern der Bremskolben, bevor sie eingedrückt werden. Und genau diese Zeit kann sich der Mechaniker beim heutigen Kostendruck nicht nehmen. Natürlich sollte der, der keine Ahnung hat, seine Bremse nicht anfassen, die Fehlerquellen sind mannigfaltig. Aber wer nicht jedes System seines Motorrades im Detail versteht, sollte auch nicht fahren, denn jeder mechanische Ausfall kündigt sich lange vorher fast immer deutlich fühlbar an. Unfälle durch technisches Versagen sind darum einfach überflüssig.

Aber da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Wer immer und überall die letzte Rille nutzt, hat naturgemäß andere Ansprüche. 

Aber die Zeiten haben sich geändert. Wir haben früher ab 16, also in meinem Fall  in den siebzigern, immer zusammen geschraubt, Wissen wurde weitergegeben und mit den Jahren, der ersten zerlegten Motoren, neu sortierten Getrieben sowie sauber abgestimmten Fahrwerken kam das Wissen, alles machen zu können und auch alles zu fühlen, bevor es kaputt geht. Wenn man sein Motorrad kennt, bemerkt man jede kleine Änderung im Vehralten, jede kleine Vibration, jedes neues Geräusch etc. Das beginnt doch schon damit, dass die meisten nicht wissen, wie eine eine Kette richtig zu spannen haben und gerade "heutige" O-Ringketten (gibt es überhaupt noch andere) viel zu straf spannen, weil in Handbüchern als absurde Werte stehen.


----------



## Offset (4. Mai 2016)

Manche nehmen halt das KettenSPANNEN zu wörtlich. 
Bei mir in der Anleitung steht aber auch totaler Quatsch, wenn man das so machen würde, hätte die Kette wenn man draufsitzt überhaupt kein Spiel mehr.


----------



## Red-Hood (4. Mai 2016)

s Wetter wird die nächsten Tage perfekt. Bis Sonntag immer Sonne und knapp ü20°.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Mai 2016)

Schöne Diskussion hier. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lässt ihr, nebenbei gefragt, an  überlebenswichtigen Bauteilen einen unterbezahlten und unmotierten  Schrauber in Werkstätten ran?
> Ich lege meinen Fallschirm selber zusammen und an meine Bremsen kommt  keine andere, als meine eigene Hand. Nur so als Ansatz...


Gut  gemeinter Ansatz,  hilft mir aber nicht weiter, wenn ich weder die  nötigen Arbeitsmittel besitze, noch ausreichend Erfahrung damit habe.  
Von daher muss ich zwangsläufig der Werkstatt vertrauen und dass die unter Zeitdruck weniger sauber arbeiten als ein Hoobyschrauber, ist mir natürlich bewusst.

Nächstes Thema:
Normalerweise arbeite ich mit motoplaner.de beim Planen der Routen fürs Navi, aber schaut euch auch mal kurviger.de an. 
Dort ist es sogar möglich, Rundtouren mit vorgegebener Streckenlänge zu generieren und als GPX fürs Navi zu exportieren.
Werde ich direkt mal testen.


----------



## Thaurial (4. Mai 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Schöne Diskussion hier.
> 
> Normalerweise arbeite ich mit motoplaner.de beim Planen der Routen fürs Navi, aber schaut euch auch mal kurviger.de an.
> Dort ist es sogar möglich Rundtouren mit vorgegebener Streckenlänge zu generieren und als GPX fürs Navi zu exportieren.
> Werde ich direkt mal testen.





hab kein navi - aber sieht interessant aus, danke


----------



## T-Drive (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich. Man nimmt zwei kleine Centstücke, misst deren Dicke, legt sie in die Mitte der Bremsscheibe und misst dann. Vom Gesamtergebnis zieht am die Centdicke ab. ...



Latürnich ! 

Wer so misst, misst Mist


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Nächstes Thema:
> Normalerweise arbeite ich mit motoplaner.de beim Planen der Routen fürs Navi, aber schaut euch auch mal kurviger.de an.


Ich habe mir immer Karten genommen und es in Ruhe aufgeschieben. Man sieht "schöne" also kurvenreiche, wenig befahrene und Dorfarme Strecken nur mit Überblick und ich kenne kein Programm, welches Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Natürlich muss man etwas Erfahrung haben, Gegenden kennen etc. Dazu ein einfacher Zettel, wo abzubiegen ist. Und hier und da, je nach Wetter Ausweichstrecken definieren, denn ob "links oder rechts" um den Berg herum kann Trockenheit oder Nässe bedeuten. Ein Navi ist zum Fahren von Vorteil, aber das Setzen von Wegmarken oft langsamer, als ein paar Wörter auf einen Zettel zu schreiben, der im Tankrucksack liegt. Aber da es immer weniger Straßenschilder gibt, versagen alte Methoden langsam. Vorbereitung dazu dauert, aber was macht man am frühen Abend im Zelt, wenn der Wein offen ist und das Essen vor sich hin köchelt? Den nächsten Tag planen.



T-Drive schrieb:


> Wer so misst misst Mist


Nein, man misst einen Durchschnittswert über der Geldstückfläche. Nichts anderes machen Micrometerschrauben, deren Stempel ebenso eine bestimmte Auflagefläche hat. Und die Genauigkeit eines Messschiebers ist natürlich ausreichend. Es geht um halbe Millimeter...


----------



## T-Drive (4. Mai 2016)

So ein Müll, im 10tel mm Bereich so eine Krückenkonstruktion hat vlt.Conan benutzt als er sein Schwert geschliffen hat


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Wofür ist Dir die Dicke der Scheiben wichtig und warum musst Du es auf 0,1mm genau wissen? Das erklär mir mal.


----------



## the.hai (4. Mai 2016)

So, das war meine heutige Tagesaufgabe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freitag um 7Uhr gehts dann am Lausitzring los.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> s Wetter wird die nächsten Tage perfekt. Bis Sonntag immer Sonne und knapp ü20°.



Hier wird das Wochenende noch geiler. Freu mich schon wie Sau!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (5. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wofür ist Dir die Dicke der Scheiben wichtig und warum musst Du es auf 0,1mm genau wissen? Das erklär mir mal.



Ich selbst messe nicht, die Km-Leistung ist noch nicht im Bereich die zu einer Prüfung veranlasst. WER sich aber sorgt über den Zustand seiner Bremsen, der misst nach, und dann will er es auch genau wissen. Der Verschleiß wird nun mal in 0,1 mm Schritten gemessen, der Mikrometer zeigt auch sehr deutlich die 0,01 mm Schritte an..
Ansonsten würde ein prüfender Blick oder der Maßstab des Zimmermanns reichen.


----------



## Red-Hood (5. Mai 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hier wird das Wochenende noch geiler. Freu mich schon wie Sau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso hast du den Ortsnamen weggeschnitten? 
In D/ME soll es allerdings bis nächsten Mittwoch so bleiben. Kein Regen, ganz viel Sonne.
Erste kurze Tour heute schon gefahren. Die größere hebe ich mir für morgen auf. Heute werden wieder alle Deppen ins Bergische fahren. 

edit:
Glaube, ich kaufe mir auch einen neuen Auspuff für meine Street Triple R. Habe einen von Zard gefunden, der einfach genial klingt. Muss nur noch schauen, ob der ne Straßenzulassung hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich selbst messe nicht, die Km-Leistung ist noch nicht im Bereich die zu einer Prüfung veranlasst. WER sich aber sorgt über den Zustand seiner Bremsen, der misst nach, und dann will er es auch genau wissen.
> Ansonsten würde ein prüfender Blick oder der Maßstab des Zimmermanns reichen.


Es geht darum zu verstehen, wo das Problem liegt. Die Dicke ist im ersten Ansatz kein Problem, nur der TÜV zickt. Im zweiten Ansatz sollte man schauen, wo die erlaubten Grenzen liegen, heutige Scheiben werden immer dünner, um Gewicht und damit träge Masse zu sparen, es verbessert das Ansprechverhalten minimal. Aber dicke Bremsscheiben nehmen mehr Wärme auf. Das hält den Reibwert bei einer Vollbremsung konstanter. Dem Rennfahrer auf der Rennstrecke ist das reichlich egal, weil der eh in Temperaturbereichen fährt, in denen die Abstrahlung der bis zu 800°C heißen Scheibe der aufgenommenen Wärme entsprecht. Die Festigkeit ist auch kein Problem, selbst 2,5mm Dicke reichen völlig. Aber die Scheiben verziehen sich mehr, wenn sie dünner werden. Das merk man aber beim Fahren an leicht ungleichmäßiger Bremsung und zirkelt man am Kurveneingang mit der Bremsleistung in Schräglage gerade soweit, das es leicht slidet, benötigt man alles, aber keine verzogene Bremsscheibe.

Achten sollte man auf Riefen, die sind für die Bremsleistung am problematischten. Alles eine gute Fahrt, denkt daran, heute laufen überall depperte Betrunkene herum und die Krankenhauser sind durch Alkoholnotfälle belegt. Heute ist ein Tag zum vorsichtig Fahrten! Habt Spaß dabei!



T-Drive schrieb:


> ...der Mikrometer zeigt auch sehr deutlich die 0,01 mm Schritte an.....


Dazu rate ich Dir, eine Fehlerrechnung zu machen. Die Anzeige zeigt 0,01mm, Fehlerquellen sind mannigfaltig. Und mit den Distanzstücken kommt man ebenso auf 0,1mm Genauigkeit, aber immer nur für einen gemittelten Bereich, nämlich die Dicke der Distanzscheibe (also z.B. das Centstück). In Riefen sieht es anders aus. Aber die unteressieren nicht wirklich. Dort wird nachsubjektiver Bewertung entschieden. Ich komme aus einer Zeit, in der man jedes Jahr 30.000 fuhr und der Bremsscheibenverschleiß durchaus zu beachten war. Viele meiner Motorrader haben trotz Rennstreckenquälerei die 200.000km überschritten, Bremsscheben musste ich nie wechseln, weil ich im Wesentlihen,. bis auf die EBC-Testfahrten, originale Beläge nahm.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wieso hast du den Ortsnamen weggeschnitten?



Habs nicht so gerne, wenn mein Wohnort öffentlich jeder sehen kann, ist n ziemlich kleines Kaff. Alte Angewohnheit.


----------



## T-Drive (5. Mai 2016)

@int.User

Mir brauchst du das nicht zu erklären, und dass ausgerechnet du nach dem Tip mit den Münzen von "Messfehlern" referierst amüsiert mich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dazu rate ich Dir, eine Fehlerrechnung zu machen. .


Laß das lieber ... .



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Anzeige zeigt 0,01mm, .


Eine Mikrometerschraube mißt Mikrometer = 0,001mm.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Fehlerquellen sind mannigfaltig. .


Die Hauptfehlerquellen sind schiefer Aufsatz, Schraubgewalt und die Temperatur.

Ablesefehler kann man fast ausschließen.


----------



## MfDoom (6. Mai 2016)

Auch messen muss man lernen, vor allem wenn es in den mü-bereich kommt


----------



## >ExX< (9. Mai 2016)

Meine Kati muss jetzt mal wieder zum Tüv und mir ist aufgefallen dass der Nachrüstkennzeichenhalter krumm ist. Das war ja von dem Sturz im September 2014. Also ich habe den KZH wieder einigermaßen gerade gebogen, aber es ist trotzdem deutlich zu erkennen dass er schonmal in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden ist. Kennzeichenwinkel passt aber und Beleuchtung geht auch. Könnte das trotzdem Schwierigkeiten beim Prüfer geben?


----------



## Offset (9. Mai 2016)

Mein Kennzeichen hat auch einige Macken und es hat niemanden gestört. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie schlimm es bei dir aussieht.


----------



## DOcean (9. Mai 2016)

normalerweise nicht, ich hatte am Auto mal eins was völlig krumm und schief war, wieder gerade gebogen und keine Problem damit gehabt


----------



## Red-Hood (9. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie weiß ich nicht, ob ich mir die Zardtröte kaufen soll. Klingt schon viel geiler, aber ~1100€ sind auch nicht günstig.

Was mache?


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2016)

So, umstyling Teil 1 vollendet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (18. Mai 2016)

Und, ? Batterie jetzt geladen ?


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2016)

Das erste Mal mit dem neuen Ladegerät hat sie auch nur kurz gehalten. War auch nach ~9 Stunden geladen.
Danach hab ich sie nochmal geladen und jetzt hält sie  
Mal schauen wie es die nächsten Wochen aussieht.


_edit:
_Ich hab noch eine Frage:
Auf der Unterseite des Auspuffs hat es 2 ~1mm grosse Löcher. 
Ist das normal (für Kondenswasser oder so) oder hat da wer dran rum gebastelt?


----------



## s-icon (22. Mai 2016)

Da ich bald meine Fahrprüfung habe, am Freitag schonmal ein passendes Gefährt bestellt:

Lieferzeit 4 Wochen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Mai 2016)

Sehr geil. An einer Harley gibt's nix auszusetzen. Glückwunsch, viel Spaß damit und viel Glück für die Prüfung.


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2016)

taks schrieb:


> _edit:
> _Ich hab noch eine Frage:
> Auf der Unterseite des Auspuffs hat es 2 ~1mm grosse Löcher.
> Ist das normal (für Kondenswasser oder so) oder hat da wer dran rum gebastelt?



Solange die Löcher so klein sind, sollten die genau dafür sein.


@s-icon: Wasn das für eine? Hast mal n paar Daten? Kenn mich in dem Segment gar nicht aus.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Mai 2016)

Sieht nach einer Sportster aus, aber welcher Motor ist verbaut? Der kleine oder der große? 
Sind mMn aber auch die einzigen Harleys, mit denen es sich auch im kurvigeren Bereich ganz gut fahren lässt. Die anderen sind ja reine Cruiser.


----------



## s-icon (23. Mai 2016)

Ist die HD Roadster mit 1200ccm Hubraum und 66PS. Als Anfängerbike ganz ok.
Irgendwann etwas schnelleres. Zum rantasten steht bei meinem Bruder ja noch eine Desmosedici RR im Wohnzimmer

Eine R1 reizt mich optisch schon, aber für einen Anfänger doch etwas viel Leistung


----------



## the.hai (23. Mai 2016)

Jetzt sind HDs schon anfängerbikes? es definiert sich nicht nach leistung, sondern nach handling.

Wo sind die zeiten hin, wo es noch ER-5 und CBF500 waren? die nach nem rutscher nicht gleich dein konto ausrauben.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Mai 2016)

Für ne Harley sind die Maschinen aus der Sportster-Reihe ja schon relativ handlich, da sie näher an 250kg als an 300 sind.

Ein Freund von mir, der den Direkteinstieg machte, kaufte sich auch direkt eine ZX-10R. Fahren kann er leider bis heute nicht gescheit.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Mai 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> Jetzt sind HDs schon anfängerbikes? es definiert sich nicht nach leistung, sondern nach handling.
> 
> Wo sind die zeiten hin, wo es noch ER-5 und CBF500 waren? die nach nem rutscher nicht gleich dein konto ausrauben.



Ich glaube das ist s-icon egal. Der kauft sich bei einem Unfaller einfach ne neue, wenn er nicht schon eine auf Vorrat hat.


----------



## T-Drive (23. Mai 2016)

> Wo sind die zeiten hin, wo es noch ER-5 und CBF500 waren? die nach nem rutscher nicht gleich dein konto ausrauben.



Die Sportster/Roadster ist ja wohl die "preiswerteste" Variante, vlt. die 883er noch n bisschen mehr.

Sehr schönes Gerät. Bis ich mich endlich mal raffe meinen Fuhrpark zu veräußern wird die favorisierte Street Bob bestimmt zu Tode modellgepflegt sein, die Roadster würd mir nach einem leichte Umbau auch sehr gefallen. Die gibts wohl noch nicht so lange ?

War auch schon ne weile nicht mehr im Store


----------



## norse (23. Mai 2016)

unglaublihc Tolles Gefühl, wenn man nen Ölwechsel machen will, die Schraube unten abnimmt und es passiert ... nix.   wirklich rein garnichts, nicht einmal getropft hat es


----------



## T-Drive (23. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß ja nich ...

Bei einer Trockensumpf - Schmierung ist der Ölvorrat in einem Tank, nicht im Kurbelgehäuse.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Mai 2016)

falsche Schraube erwischt


----------



## the.hai (23. Mai 2016)

ich mein ja nur, ne HD isgt definitiv keine einsteigermaschine. wer es beherrscht und sich das zutraut soll gerne so anfangen, warum auch nicht. dann wird aber auch genug verstand da sein, um sich nicht gleich mit ner r1 todzufahren. diesen schluss wollte ich nur ziehen.

nur weil ein motorrad 200ps hat, muss ich sie ja nicht dauernd rauslassen. grad die neue r1 ist m.m. mit vollen fahrhilfen usw mehr einsteigerfreundlich als ein bike mit alter technik und ohne abs.


----------



## norse (23. Mai 2016)

Ist schon die richtige Schraube, leider ... das Getriebe ist komplett trocken, kein  Tropfen Öl war da mehr drin ... toll, da kann die Saison ja beginnen ...


----------



## MfDoom (23. Mai 2016)

Sei froh das noch nichts gefressen hat


----------



## norse (23. Mai 2016)

Abwarten ... hab schön vorher den Motor etwas laufen lassen damit das Öl warm wird ... lt. Handbuch halt. Zwar ohne eingelegten Gang aber dennoch ... aufschrauben und nachsehen, irgendwo hin muss das öl ja verschwunden sein.


----------



## s-icon (23. Mai 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> ich mein ja nur, ne HD isgt definitiv keine einsteigermaschine. wer es beherrscht und sich das zutraut soll gerne so anfangen, warum auch nicht. dann wird aber auch genug verstand da sein, um sich nicht gleich mit ner r1 todzufahren. diesen schluss wollte ich nur ziehen.
> 
> nur weil ein motorrad 200ps hat, muss ich sie ja nicht dauernd rauslassen. grad die neue r1 ist m.m. mit vollen fahrhilfen usw mehr einsteigerfreundlich als ein bike mit alter technik und ohne abs.



Die HD hat ja auch ABS, das war mir wichtig.


----------



## the.hai (23. Mai 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die HD hat ja auch ABS, das war mir wichtig.



Das war generell gemeint, die hd ist ja cool, nur kein "einsteiger" 

Ich kenn leider auch gegenteiliges, da reicht das geld kaum fürn neuen satz reifen, also wird auch nur ein abgerocktes altes bike geholt, aber ne supersportler muss es sein.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Mai 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Abwarten ... hab schön vorher den Motor etwas laufen lassen damit das Öl warm wird ... lt. Handbuch halt. Zwar ohne eingelegten Gang aber dennoch ... aufschrauben und nachsehen, irgendwo hin muss das öl ja verschwunden sein.



Solange es mit frischem Öl läuft würde ich garnichts aufmachen. Wo soll das Öl schon hin sein? Entweder rausgetropft oder verbrannt. In Zukunft einfach öfter mal nachschauen ob man etwas nachkippen muss


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Da ich bald meine Fahrprüfung habe, am Freitag schonmal ein passendes Gefährt bestellt:


Irgendwie der falsche Kontinent für das Teil.



s-icon schrieb:


> Eine R1 reizt mich optisch schon, aber für einen Anfänger doch etwas viel Leistung


Niemand zwingt einen die Leistung abzurufen.


----------



## STSLeon (24. Mai 2016)

Wozu dann kaufen? Wenn ich ein 200 PS Superbike kaufe, dann will ich die Leistung auch spüren.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2016)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Wozu dann kaufen? Wenn ich ein 200 PS Superbike kaufe, dann will ich die Leistung auch spüren.


Spüren /= Abrufen, ging mir eher um die Geschwindigkeit.

Halte mich aber lieber raus, da ich eh noch keinen Ahnung/Führerschein habe.
Doofer Stufenführerschein, da warte ich jetzt lieber noch die 1,5 Jahre.


----------



## the.hai (24. Mai 2016)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Wozu dann kaufen? Wenn ich ein 200 PS Superbike kaufe, dann will ich die Leistung auch spüren.



Du musst ja den ganzen Tag nur 300 fahren


----------



## STSLeon (24. Mai 2016)

Klar direkt mit 300 aus der Garage raus 

Kein Mensch kauft sich eine Panikale, S 1000 RR oder R1 nur weil die Dinger geil aussehen. Spätestens auf einem freien Autobahnstück wird am Gas gezogen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2016)

Dann kann man sich auch gleiche nen Dragster oder ne Harley kaufen, geradeaus schnell schaffen die auch noch.^^


----------



## Icedaft (24. Mai 2016)

In der Schweiz sind solche Fahrzeuge eh obsolet, da holt einen die Polizei schon aus dem Auto/ vom Bike, wenn man 1km/h schneller ist als die Oma mit dem Krückstock (die Strafen sind im Vergleich zu den Deutschen drakonisch..).


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Mai 2016)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Kein Mensch kauft sich eine Panigale, S 1000 RR oder R1 nur weil die Dinger geil aussehen. Spätestens auf einem freien Autobahnstück wird am Gas gezogen.


Gibt auch Leute, die fast gar nicht Autobahn fahren und trotzdem nen Supersportler haben. 
Wegen meines kaputten Steißbeines wirds bei mir wohl auch demnächst in diese Abteilung gehen, da man da hauptsächlich auf den Schenkeln sitzt.
Abgesehen von einem winzigen Verbindungsstück von Wuppertal nach Solingen fahre ich auch nie Autobahn.


----------



## the.hai (24. Mai 2016)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Klar direkt mit 300 aus der Garage raus
> 
> Kein Mensch kauft sich eine Panikale, S 1000 RR oder R1 nur weil die Dinger geil aussehen. Spätestens auf einem freien Autobahnstück wird am Gas gezogen.



oh, da kennst du ja nur eine bestimmte gruppe von motorradfahrern oder nur sehr wenige.

ich kenn viele, die kaufen sich das mopped, was ihnen gefällt, auf was sie wert legen ist immer grundverschieden und rossi ist davon auch keiner.  

bestes beispiel? nen bekannter fuhr 1,5jahre ne mt-09, nich viel, so 6000km. sie hat ihm dann einfach nichtmehr so gefallen, obwohl er sie auch nie ausreizt. tja, seit diesem jahr hat er ne nagelneue tuono factory, schaffte bisher grad mal 1000km und wird auch diese maschine nie ausreizen, aber er wollte sie einfach haben. es hätte auch keine factory sein müssen, aber er wollte sie haben.

natürlich kauft sich einer, der sportlich fahren will, ne sportliche maschine, aber jeder hat auf seine weise spass. der eine fliegt mitm messer zwischen den zähnen und ner cbf600 unter sich durch die heide, der andere cruist auf seiner r1, weiss aber, dass er könne, wenn er nur wolle 

ne supersportler kann man auf öffentlichen strassen garnicht legal am limit bewegen, sollte der staat sie also verbieten?^^


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Mai 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> ne supersportler kann man auf öffentlichen strassen garnicht legal am limit bewegen, sollte der staat sie also verbieten?^^


Wenn es danach geht, kannst du kein Mopped mit mehr als 50PS und unter 200kg im SV am Limit bewegen.


----------



## the.hai (24. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wenn es danach geht, kannst du kein Mopped mit mehr als 50PS und unter 200kg im SV am Limit bewegen.



wenn das mal ausreicht  aber du hast es verstanden.


----------



## s-icon (24. Mai 2016)

Ach Jungs, ein Motorrad ist ja keine Lebensentscheidung. 
Sowas kann sich ja schnell mal ändern nach Lust und Laune


----------



## T-Drive (25. Mai 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ach Jungs, ein Motorrad ist ja keine Lebensentscheidung.
> Sowas kann sich ja schnell mal ändern nach Lust und Laune



So isas. 
Mit ner R1 zu cruisen halte ich für genauso schwachsinnig wie mit ner Harley zu heizen.



> weiss aber, dass er könne, wenn er nur wolle



KÖNNEN muss man aber auch können, nicht nur wollen. sonst ists nur ein Viagra auf Rädern  oder Klinikaufenthalt. Im extrem - Friedhof.


----------



## the.hai (25. Mai 2016)

Man man man, nun nehmt doch nicht alles so haarscharf auseinander, ist ja wie unter Weibern


----------



## moe (1. Juni 2016)

Moin Freunde der Schräglage,

hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit *elektrisch leitendem* Metallkleber?
Die Masseleitung am Sockel einer meiner Blinker lässt sich nicht ordentlich anlöten und löst sich immer wieder. Mein Plan war jetzt, die Leitung einfach fest zu kleben und danach mit Schrumpfschlauch gegen erneutes abfallen zu sichern.


----------



## taks (1. Juni 2016)

Nächste Woche sollten meine Blinker kommen. Dann kann ich dir gerne von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.
Bis jetzt hab ich zwei Varianten geplant. 
Zuerst versuch ich, ob ich die Masse direkt an der Fassung anschliessen kann, falls das nicht klappt versuch ich ob ich mit einem Ringkabelschuh die Masse an das Befestigungsgewinde hängen kann.

Aber mit leitendem Kleber hab ich noch keine Erfahrung ^^


----------



## T-Drive (1. Juni 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Moin Freunde der Schräglage,
> 
> hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit *elektrisch leitendem* Metallkleber?
> Die Masseleitung am Sockel einer meiner Blinker lässt sich nicht ordentlich anlöten und löst sich immer wieder. Mein Plan war jetzt, die Leitung einfach fest zu kleben und danach mit Schrumpfschlauch gegen erneutes abfallen zu sichern.



Ich glaube nicht daß du mit Platinen/Reparaturkleber eine gescheite Masse für die Blinker hinbekommst. Löten ist auch nicht optimal, da ja beide Teile, Moped/Kabel, die gleiche Temp haben müssen, sonst kalte Lötstelle, die ruckzuck wegvibriert.
Ringkabelschuh ist die sicherste Lösung, oder halt Kabel iwie mit Rahmen* verschraubt*.


----------



## moe (1. Juni 2016)

@ taks: Da bist du ja genauso weit, wie ich. 

@ T-Drive: Da ist wohl nicht so ganz rüber gekommen, was ich meine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lötstelle (blauer Pfeil) zwischen Masseleitung (roter Pfeil) und Fassung (grüner Pfeil) fällt ständig auseinander. Die Masseleitung war direkt auf das Gehäuse des Sockels gelötet. Da meine Sockel aber nicht, wie hier abgebildet, solche Laschen haben, kann ich Masse nur am Sockelgehäuse anbringen. Soweit ich das sehe, hab ich jetzt folgende Möglichkeiten:

- kleben mit leitendem Metallkleber,
- kleben mit Epoxidkleber und später ne Schicht Silberleitlack oder so drauf schmieren (wobei ich bezweifle, dass das lange hält),
- beides mit Leitlack einschmieren, dann klebenden Schrumpfschlauch drum, damit keine Feuchtigkeit ran kommt,
- Masseleitung einfach mit ner kleinen Schlauchschelle auf den Sockel klemmen (ist auch ganz schöner Murks)

Was denkt ihr, hält am längsten? Hab keine Lust mehr, zweimal im Jahr meinen Blinker reparieren zu müssen....


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2016)

Du musst die oberfläche nur ordentlich mit dem richtigen flussmittel vorbereiten, dann sollte das löten kein problem darstellen. (Lötwasser)

Was hast du denn bisher benutzt?


----------



## taks (1. Juni 2016)

Oder vllt. ein kleines Loch bohren, damit sich das Lötzinn besser auf der Oberfläche halten kann?


----------



## moe (2. Juni 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> Du musst die oberfläche nur ordentlich mit dem  richtigen flussmittel vorbereiten, dann sollte das löten kein problem  darstellen. (Lötwasser)
> 
> Was hast du denn bisher benutzt?



Lötwasser.  (Bin Mechatroniker, am handwerklichen fehlts nicht.)
Das  Ding ist eher, dass ich in meiner Studentenbude nur ne kleine  Lötstation und keine Steckdosen ums Haus rum hab. Da ich die  Blinkerleitungen damals durch den KZH gelegt hab, fällt ausbauen und  oben in der Bude löten auch flach.




taks schrieb:


> Oder vllt. ein kleines Loch bohren, damit sich das Lötzinn besser auf der Oberfläche halten kann?



Auch ne Idee. Müsste ich nur vorher nen kleinen Bohrer besorgen.


----------



## DOcean (2. Juni 2016)

da sind doch 2 Fähnchen rechts und links, wieso nicht einfach da mit drunter klemmen (mit einem Kabelschuh mit Öse)

oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> oder versteh ich da was falsch?





moe schrieb:


> Da meine Sockel aber nicht, wie hier abgebildet, solche Laschen haben, ...





@moe
Vllt. kannst du auch ein grösseres bohren wo gleich die Litze rein passt?


----------



## the.hai (2. Juni 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Lötwasser.  (Bin Mechatroniker, am handwerklichen fehlts nicht.)
> Das  Ding ist eher, dass ich in meiner Studentenbude nur ne kleine  Lötstation und keine Steckdosen ums Haus rum hab. Da ich die  Blinkerleitungen damals durch den KZH gelegt hab, fällt ausbauen und  oben in der Bude löten auch flach.



Also für schlechters werkzeug kann ich leider auch nichts. da hab ich glück, dass mir alles zur verfügung steht im ernstfall.


----------



## T-Drive (2. Juni 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Oder vllt. ein kleines Loch bohren, damit sich das Lötzinn besser auf der Oberfläche halten kann?



@ moe , Achso meinste ...

Wenndenn Platz ist für ein Löchle, 3mm bohren, Ringschuh und ne Popniete rein, da biste sicher sicher.


----------



## moe (2. Juni 2016)

@hai: Bei meinen Eltern zuhause hab ich das Glück auch, nur hier leider nicht. 

Ich werds wohl so machen, wie von taks oder T-Drive vorgeschlagen, je nachdem, was ich für Werkzeug ran krieg. 
Aber erst nächste Woche, morgen geht's erstmal aufs Maifeld Derby. 😁


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. Juni 2016)

Dumme Frage: Wie viel sollte ein Motorrad maximal runter haben ?

Weil eine RS4 oder eine Duke gefallen mir sehr gut. Gibt es auch recht günstig, haben aber meistens um die 50k+ runter.

Vermerk: Ich werde wohl nächsten Monat mit meinem Schein anfangen, informieren tu ich mich jetzt schon aufgrund der Vorfreude ^^


----------



## Offset (4. Juni 2016)

Ich hab ja auch eine 125er duke mit jetzt über 28000km. Bisher problemlos, aber langsam fängt sie an etwas öl zu verbrauchen und ab und zu springt mal ein gang raus. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich sie, im Gegensatz zu allen anderen 125er fahrern die ich kenne, immer warm fahre!

Ich kann dir also nur empfehlen, eine mit möglichst wenig Laufleistung zu kaufen, weil man einfach immer die volle Leistung abruft, was natürlich nicht so gut für die Lebensdauer ist.

50k+ würde ich mir ohne Revision nichts kaufen, schon gar nicht wenn du den Vorbesitzer nicht kennst.


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2016)

So, hab mir heute eine neue Batterie gekauft. Jetzt hört sich der Anlasser sogar wieder "kräftig" an ^^
Hab noch das Pedal für die Hinterbremse etwas verstellt und jetzt leuchtet die ganze Zeit das Bremslicht -.-
Muss da glaub mal das Handbuch studieren.


----------



## the.hai (7. Juni 2016)

taks schrieb:


> So, hab mir heute eine neue Batterie gekauft. Jetzt hört sich der Anlasser sogar wieder "kräftig" an ^^
> Hab noch das Pedal für die Hinterbremse etwas verstellt und jetzt leuchtet die ganze Zeit das Bremslicht -.-
> Muss da glaub mal das Handbuch studieren.



naja, einfach den bremslichtschalter neu justieren. meistens per mutter am bremshebel.


----------



## T-Drive (7. Juni 2016)

Wenn er das Pedal so verstellt hat, dass der Schalter auslöst,  kann sein dass die Beläge anliegen. Unbedingt prüfen ob das Rad frei läuft. DANN den Schalter justieren. Normal ist am Pedal 1 cm Spiel einzustellen, also 1cm Pedalweg bevor die Stange Druck im Zylinder aufbaut.


----------



## taks (7. Juni 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> naja, einfach den bremslichtschalter neu justieren. meistens per mutter am bremshebel.



Jop, über dem Pedal hats Schalter mit Mutter zum Justieren.




T-Drive schrieb:


> Wenn er das Pedal so verstellt hat, dass der Schalter auslöst, kann sein dass die Beläge anliegen.



Hab ich schon gemacht, aber danke für den Hinweis ^^


PS: Wie es aussieht kommen meine Blinker doch nicht diese Woche


----------



## taks (14. Juni 2016)

So, der Spass kann beginnen.

Aber ich muss erstmal mehr Kabel kaufen gehen. Ist dicker als gedacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@moe
wie hats bei dir geklappt? ^^


edit:
Nach 5 Stunden ist Nummer 1 geschafft -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pop-Niete & Kabelschuh sind die einfachste Lösung ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (14. Juni 2016)

So, die mt 09 geht in rente und ich hole am freitag die mt 09+1

&#55357;&#56843;


----------



## T-Drive (15. Juni 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Pop-Niete & Kabelschuh sind die einfachste Lösung ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauber.


----------



## ich558 (15. Juni 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> So, die mt 09 geht in rente und ich hole am freitag die mt 09+1



Mega geil 

Ich überlege nach dieser Saison meine CB1000R zu verkaufen und mit eine Triumph Speed Triple zu holen- ich will einen 3 Zylinder


----------



## Thaurial (15. Juni 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> So, die mt 09 geht in rente und ich hole am freitag die mt 09+1



cool - die würde ich auch gern mal fahren - bin mit der s1000r aber auch mega zufrieden!



ich558 schrieb:


> Mega geil
> 
> Ich überlege nach dieser Saison meine CB1000R zu verkaufen und mit eine Triumph Speed Triple zu holen- ich will einen 3 Zylinder



Die Triple ist das wesentlich charakterstärkere Bike.  Die CB is mMn technisch solide, mehr aber nicht. Die Innovation wurde da lange verschlafen - sonst wäre das für mich als ehemaliger Honda Fan vielleicht auch was gewesen.

Daher zur Triple


----------



## ich558 (15. Juni 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> cool - die würde ich auch gern mal fahren - bin mit der s1000r aber auch mega zufrieden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als sie 2008 rauskam war sie eine ziemliche Innovation leider ist sie bis heute noch nicht aufgefrischt worden. Aber das stört mich nicht da mein Modell eh aus 2009 ist


----------



## taks (15. Juni 2016)

So, endlich fertig montiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich fings an zu regnen als ich fertig war


----------



## the.hai (16. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute war es soweit  zwar noch nichtmal zugelassen, aber es musste schon geschraubt werden.

lenkerenden, rasten und batterie wurden getauscht. morgen sind spiegel und kennzeichenhalter dranne


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2016)

Wo kannst du denn den Kennzeichenhalter sonst noch montieren? An der Seite, oder einfach  einen Anderen?


----------



## the.hai (17. Juni 2016)

einen anderen natürlich


----------



## ich558 (17. Juni 2016)

Sieht schön geil aus der Hobel  Aber ich versteh nicht wieso die Hersteller  immer Kennzeichenhalter montieren, die so hässlich sind wie die Nacht finster.

Welcher Auspuff kommt dran?


----------



## the.hai (17. Juni 2016)

Erstmal bleibt der originale pott dran. in der winterpause wirds wohl nen akra slip on


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Juni 2016)

Müsste eigentlich zur 18.000er jetzt nach knappen zwei Jahren. Werde die aber glaube ich schon selber machen. Garantie ist noch ca. 6 Wochen, lohnt nicht wirklich.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Juni 2016)

Ist nen schönes Bike, Hai.  Meinst du der 4 Zylinder passt besser zu dir?


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Juni 2016)

Kennt hier jemand den deutschen Youtuber Alpi fährt? Macht Vlogs und sein Kanal ist in den letzten Wochen durch die Decke geschossen, dürfte auch Deutschlands größter Motovlogger sein. 

Er ist in Bremen wohl viel zu schnell gerast, hat ein Auto beschädigt, Fahrerflucht begangen und kurz darauf einen 75 jährigen voll erwischt und meterweit durch die Luft geschleudert. Er selber liegt im Krankenhaus, ihm geht es wohl recht gut, hat zumindest auf Instagram was gepostet, aber der Fuß gänger ist tot. War in einem Baustellenbereich, die Begrenzungen an der Baustelle hat er auch 30m weit abgeräumt. 

POL-HB: Nr.: 0336 --Todlicher Verkehrsunfall-- | Pressemitteilung Polizei Bremen


----------



## Offset (19. Juni 2016)

Habe mich schon immer gewundert warum der plötzlich so viele Abos hat. War mMn. nur eine Frage der Zeit bis da was passiert, denn fahren kann er kein Stück, hat aber eine viel zu starke Maschine und wenn man über 100 innerorts fährt stimmts im Kopf auch nicht.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Juni 2016)

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie der Fußgänger ausgesehen hat. Das ist Alpis Helm. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (19. Juni 2016)

Nun fährt der nie wieder, da wird wohl die Pappe sofort einkassiert worden sein - Idiot halt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HordyH (19. Juni 2016)

Habe mir Grad sein letztes Video angeschaut und da sagt er das er jetzt öfter mit schutzkleidung unterwegs sein wird...lol wie doof ist das. Ich bin egal wie warm es war oder wie kurz die strecke war immer mit Kombi gefahren.


----------



## pcfr3ak (19. Juni 2016)

Hatte den typ sogar mal auf yt abonniert als er so 2k subs hatte, habs aber schnell wieder gelöscht da der typ mmn nur müll gelabert hat und gefahren ist wie ein idiot, auch ohne schutzkleidung etc..

auf so nen quatsch scheinen die ganzen kinder auf youtube aber voll abzufahren, kann mir sonst nicht erklären warum der plötzlich 80k subs hat.

Aber hauptsache er holt sich erstma das stärkste motorrad und bringt damit einen um.. hut ab ey. 

Glaube in nem Video von dem hat er auch mal ne zivilstreife mit 250 oder so überholt.. hätten die ihm den lappen lieber gleich weggennommen^^


----------



## the.hai (20. Juni 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ist nen schönes Bike, Hai.  Meinst du der 4 Zylinder passt besser zu dir?



ich fand sie immer von der optik genial, radikal und auffällig, beim fahren wars dann ganz vorbei. so ist das immer, wenn ich eigentlich kein neues motorrad haben will^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt siehts so aus in der garage, die 9er wurde mittlerweile schon stark zurückgerüstet.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. Juni 2016)

Hatte ihn gestern eigentlich Abonniert. Aber jetzt ist er wieder weg. Wer so Verantwortungslos fährt, nein, dazu sag ich jetzt mal lieber nichts.


----------



## Rat Six (20. Juni 2016)

Schade, dass es den Fußgänger erwischt hat und nicht ihn. Auf solche Leute kann man problemlos verzichten.


----------



## Thaurial (20. Juni 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> ich fand sie immer von der optik genial, radikal und auffällig, beim fahren wars dann ganz vorbei. so ist das immer, wenn ich eigentlich kein neues motorrad haben will^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top - schade, dass Du am andren Ende der Rep. wohnst, sonst könnten wir mal ne runde cruisen 


Sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2016)

@hai: In deiner Garage würde ich glatt einziehen. 
Schönes Teil, die MT10, steht auch weit oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Solange ich studier, wirds aber wohl bei der Bandit bleiben. 
Wie ist der Sound mit der Serientüte?


----------



## the.hai (20. Juni 2016)

moe schrieb:


> @hai: In deiner Garage würde ich glatt einziehen.
> Schönes Teil, die MT10, steht auch weit oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Solange ich studier, wirds aber wohl bei der Bandit bleiben.
> Wie ist der Sound mit der Serientüte?



*hust* ich schreib grad meinen bachelor und dann master

Der Sound geht sogar, aber da mir mein Händler nen gutes Angebot für die Akra gemacht hat, werd ich wohl wieder schwach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Slip-on-Schalldampfer, Titan - Auspuffanlage - 90798-34001-00 - Yamaha Motor Deutschland GmbH


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Juni 2016)

So wie es aussieht hat der "alpi fährt" einen richtigen Bock geschossen. Sein Zimmer wurde durchsucht und, sofern es stimmt, ist aus der BILD, hat er nicht mal eine Fahrerlaubnis für PS starke Maschinen gehabt. Logisch wäre dann ja, dass er nur im Besitz des A2 ist. Wenn das alles so stimmt, was man hört, ist sein Leben wohl im Eimer.

Dabei hat er sogar noch Videos über den Stufenführerschein gemacht, über A2 Maschinen, offene Maschinen, 125er usw.. Schon krass. Interessiert mich brennend, was da bei rauskommt.

Edit: Rentner (75) an Fussgangerampel uberfahren + Polizei ermittelt gegen Youtuber „alpi“ | Fahrt hier der Todes-Raser von Walle?  -
    Bremen -
    Bild.de

Gebe zwar nicht viel auf die BILD, aber woanders finde ich da momentan nix zu.

Edit2: Doch, hier steht es nun auch: NonstopNews – Meldung



> Update 20. Juni: Wie die Polizei mitteilte, hatte der 24-jährige Motorradfahrer keinen Führerschein für eine derartig motorisierte Maschine. Zudem besteht der Verdacht, dass er in der Vergangenheit Videos von sich bei halsbrecherischen Fahrten ins Internet gestellt hat. Die Polizei durchsuchte daher seine Wohnung und stellte entsprechendes Beweismaterial sicher. Gegen den Mann läuft daher neben eines Verfahrens wegen fahrlässiger Tötung auch ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Straßenverkehrsgefährdung.



Ohne Worte.


----------



## Offset (21. Juni 2016)

Mich würde interessieren ob seine Videos auch gegen ihn verwendet werden (dürfen).


----------



## Gmod (21. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht hat der "alpi fährt" einen richtigen Bock geschossen. Sein Zimmer wurde durchsucht und, sofern es stimmt, ist aus der BILD, hat er nicht mal eine Fahrerlaubnis für PS starke Maschinen gehabt. Logisch wäre dann ja, dass er nur im Besitz des A2 ist. Wenn das alles so stimmt, was man hört, ist sein Leben wohl im Eimer.
> 
> Dabei hat er sogar noch Videos über den Stufenführerschein gemacht, über A2 Maschinen, offene Maschinen, 125er usw.. Schon krass. Interessiert mich brennend, was da bei rauskommt.
> 
> ...






NUR eine Frage der Zeit, fahre selbst seit 5 Jahren Motorrad (werde dieses Jahr 26).

Ich finde es unfassbar, wie sich solche Menschen (unter anderem auch dieser Querly) auf Youtube präsentieren.

Die ganzen 17-18 jährigen lassen sich so unfassbar davon beeinflussen.

Gibt man jetzt Alpi fährt bei YT ein, gibt es schon "Gute Besserung"-Videos.

Diese Idioten lassen alle Motorradfahrer schlecht da stehen.

Es tut mir leid um den Menschen, der durch dieses hirnlose Gerase gestorben ist, was "Alpi fährt" angeht -> Geschieht ihm recht!


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juni 2016)

Der Typ wird in seinem Leben nicht mehr glücklich, das ist mal sicher


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Juni 2016)

Gibt auch einen längeren Artikel dazu, gerade gefunden: Unfallfahrer prahlt mit Raserei - Bremen Stadtreport - WESER-KURIER

Dass der aber nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun hat, habe ich mir spätestens nach dem Video vor ein paar Monaten gedacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJoCfbYC9o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guckt mal ab 4:48 und wie er kurz darauf an der nächsten Ampel über den Fußgänger redet. Da fällt einem nix mehr zu ein.



Gmod schrieb:


> NUR eine Frage der Zeit, fahre selbst seit 5 Jahren Motorrad (werde dieses Jahr 26).
> 
> 
> Ich finde es unfassbar, wie sich solche Menschen (unter anderem auch dieser Querly) auf Youtube präsentieren.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Ich bin fast so alt wie du ( dieses Jahr 25) und fahre auch schon länger. Wenn ich ballern will, dann auf der Bahn, aber mit 250 über Landstraßen und 150 in der Stadt? Niemals.


----------



## Gmod (21. Juni 2016)

Offset schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob seine Videos auch gegen ihn verwendet werden (dürfen).




"olizei ermittelt 

Die Polizei ermittelt nun auch wegen der Vergehen, die in den Videos zu sehen sind. „Wir ermitteln wegen Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs und wegen Ordnungswidrigkeiten“, sagt Polizeisprecherin Haedke. Der Motorradfahrer sei „sehr rücksichtslos“ im Straßenverkehr unterwegs gewesen. Auch kurz vor dem Unfall in Walle hatte der Motorradfahrer bereits beim Überholen ein Auto gerammt und beschädigt. Er fuhr weiter, ohne sich um den Unfall zu kümmern. Kurz darauf kam es zu dem tödlichen Zusammenstoß mit dem Fußgänger.

Auch die Kommentare, die andere Nutzer unter den Videos posteten, seien Gegenstand der Ermittlungen, sagt die Polizei. „Wenn wir dort Hinweise auf Straftaten finden, gehen wir dem nach“, betont Haedke. Gibt es in Bremen eine Gruppe von Motorradfahrern, die sich gegenseitig bei Rennen mitten in der Stadt übertrumpfen wollen? „Wir haben keine Rennszene in Bremen, die sich jede Nacht Rennen liefert, aber so was kommt hin und wieder vor“, sagt die Polizeisprecherin."

Quelle von Iconoclast

Unfallfahrer prahlt mit Raserei - Bremen Stadtreport - WESER-KURIER

Unfallfahrer prahlt mit Raserei - Bremen Stadtreport - WESER-KURIER


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Juni 2016)

Kanal von Alpi ist "tot". Keine Videos, nix mehr drauf. Ich gehe immer mehr davon aus, dass der voll schuldig sein wird.


----------



## ich558 (23. Juni 2016)

Bin auch erst vor wenigen Wochen das erste mal zufällig auf seinen Kanal gekommen. Das war doch der Typ der sich frisch eine ZX10R zugelegt hat oder?


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juni 2016)

Jep. Das ist er. Schön mit 200 PS heizen, aber nur 48 PS fahren dürfen.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juni 2016)

Mal ein Update zu dem Deppen. Es wird wegen fahrlässiger Tötung ermittelt, Führerschein hat er definitiv keinen für eine offene ZX10R gehabt und er ist wohl schon öfter vor der Polizei über Gehwege etc. abgehauen. Aber in den Videos tolle Tips und Tricks predigen...
Sitzt jetzt in U-Haft. 

ALPI in U-HAFT | FACELESS ENTERTAIN | Metalfreak Bike mit 300er Vorderreifen | Motorrad Nachrichten - YouTube


----------



## Metalic (27. Juni 2016)

Was wird ihm schon passieren? Lappen erst einmal weg und paar Sozialstunden.


----------



## the.hai (28. Juni 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Was wird ihm schon passieren? Lappen erst einmal weg und paar Sozialstunden.



na das glaub ich nicht. 

schade ist nur, dass das öffentliche interesse so gross ist und es wiedermal ein schlechtes licht auf uns wirft, wir die "lebensmüden und rasenden" biker. ich bin auch nicht immer nach der stvo unterwegs, habe aber stets die risiken im blick und riskiere dann nur mein leben. habe leider auch schon viele andere fahrer kennengelernt, durchs touren. wenn mir was nicht passt, dann knall ich denen aber das auch an den kopf, denn manche fahrweisen gehören auf die rennstrecke.

aber das sind dann so kleine egos, die sind auf der strasse schnell, weil sie auf der renne keine sonne sehen würden 

ich muss echt mal wieder auf den lausitzring, das hat mich echt angefixt und irgendwie ist dadurch auch der "druck" fürs öffentliche strassenland weg, was ich gut finde.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2016)

Wäre das auch eine Option the.hai ?:
Gross Dolln - MotoMonster
Bin am Samstag mit zwei von STC dort. 
Is noch was frei.


----------



## Thaurial (28. Juni 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> *hust* ich schreib grad meinen bachelor und dann master
> 
> Der Sound geht sogar, aber da mir mein Händler nen gutes Angebot für die Akra gemacht hat, werd ich wohl wieder schwach.
> 
> ...



wow schick!

Da steht kein Preis dabei - beim Zubehör sind auch schicke Koffer dabei


----------



## the.hai (28. Juni 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wäre das auch eine Option the.hai ?:
> Gross Dolln - MotoMonster
> Bin am Samstag mit zwei von STC dort.
> Is noch was frei.



klingt interessant, aber meine mt 09 ist wieder auf standard zurückgerüstet, was fahrwerk, lambda modul und akrapovic angeht. auch der lenker wird wieder von iriginal risern gehalten. ich müsste im vergleich zu damals zuviele abstriche machen^^ und die 10er hat 3km auf der uhr, die wird noch 997km unter 5-7rpm vor sich haben.

aber euch viel spass  welche gruppe fahrt ihr?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2016)

Joa macht sich mit deiner neuen MT-10 schlecht, aber was spricht dagegen mit der zurückgebauten MT-09 zu kommen ?
Ich kurve doch auch mit mit meiner fast originalen ER dort rum.
Spaß kann man auch so haben und mit den routinierten Racern lege ich mich eh nicht an.
Einer, der ähnliche Zeiten wie ich auf dem STC gefahren ist, startet mit mir entspannt in der grünen Gruppe und der andere in der gelben.
Das Gruppensystem sieht gut aus.
Einfach nur mal wieder sorgloses kreiseln und dazwischen etwas fachsimpeln.


----------



## the.hai (28. Juni 2016)

hmm, ich bin da zwiegespalten, weil ich es ja schon besser kenne und mich dann nur ärgern würde^^

ich hab die veränderungen ja gerade wegen dem handlings und der leistung drinne gehabt^^


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. Juli 2016)

So, ich muss mich mal wieder melden.
Wie es aussieht habt ihr hier jetzt dann bald ein neues Mitglied ^^

Eine Frage noch: Müssen beide Elternteile beim Führerschein Unterschreiben ?


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2016)

Grats und Nein, Es muss ein Erziehungsberechtigter unterschreiben, wenn Du nicht selbst volljährig bist.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. Juli 2016)

Perfekt, dann steht dem ja nichts mehr im Wege 
Melde mich wenn es neues gibt ^^


----------



## Zocker_Boy (7. Juli 2016)

Hehe, cool, bald noch einer, der mit ner 125er herum flitzt 
Hast schon ne Vorstellung, was fürn Moped du willst? Zumindest welchen Stil (Streetfighter, Chopper, Enduro...)?


----------



## moe (7. Juli 2016)

Grats und knitterfreie Fahrt @ rapid, wenns soweit ist. 


Habt ihr ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte, dass meine Gänge (mittlerweile alle bis auf den sechsten) immer härter reinknallen?
Scheinbar trennt die Kupplung nicht mehr richtig. Ein-/Nachstellen bringt auf lange Sicht nix, das hält nicht lange vor.  An der Kupplung selber sollte es nicht liegen, die hat erst ~30k runter.
 Für mich hört sich das nach Kupplungszug an, was sagt ihr?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (7. Juli 2016)

Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen. Macht es einen Unterschied ob du mit oder ohne Kupplung schaltest ?

So, es ist nun Offiziell!
Ihr habt ein neues Mitglied! 

@Zocker_Boy
Habe an sowas wie ne RS4 125 gedacht oder eine MT-125. Je nachdem was meinem Krummen Kreuz genehm ist ^^


----------



## moe (7. Juli 2016)

Wie meinst du das?
Wenn ich ohne Kupplung schalte, findet keine Kraftunterbrechung statt, also hab ich das oben genannte Problem gar nicht.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (7. Juli 2016)

Sorry, hab ich falsch verstanden. Dachte es war so gemeint das die Gänge ruckliger werden. Beim runterschalten zum Bleistift.


----------



## T-Drive (8. Juli 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Grats und knitterfreie Fahrt @ rapid, wenns soweit ist.
> 
> 
> Habt ihr ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte, dass meine Gänge (mittlerweile alle bis auf den sechsten) immer härter reinknallen?
> ...



Wenn keine Drähte abstehen Oben am Griff zu sehen bei gezogenem Griff, oder unten am Ausrückhebel, also der Bruch bevorsteht, längt sich der Zug normal kaum. Also zu straff stellen ist nix, Spiel am Griff muss unbedingt vorhanden sein. Die Kontermuttern an der Hülle, oben und unten, bei richtig eingestelltem Spiel, beide festgezogen ?
oooder kann es möglich sein dass zu dickes Öl eingefüllt wurde  dann trennt sie nämlicht auch nichtmehr sauber.


----------



## moe (12. Juli 2016)

Der Zug ist i.O., das richtige Öl ist auch drin, Kontermuttern sind alle fest, und eingestellt war die Kupplung auch richtig. Hab sie nochmal neu justiert, was aber nur minimale Besserung gebracht hat. Kettenspiel könnte ich mal wieder nachstellen, ist aber im Rahmen. Das sollte es also auch nicht sein. 

Allerdings ist der Hebelweg, den ich zum einkuppeln brauche (also von "schleift gerade so" bis komplett eingekuppelt) direkt die ersten paar Kilometer nachm einstellen spürbar kleiner geworden. Ich glaub, ich zerleg den Ausrücker mal, wenn ich nächste Woche zuhause bin und wieder anständiges Werkzeug hab. 

btw: Hat hier einer Erfahrung mit Rothewald Werkzeug, speziell den Nusskästen? Hab noch nen 100 Öre Louis Gutschein rumliegen, der im Dezember abläuft, und weiß echt nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll. 10W40 Vollmineralöl haben die ja keins mehr.


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2016)

Boah ich könnte kotzen...
Da leiht man einmal nem Kumpel sein Mopped, legt er sie gleich hin.   

Wie läuft n das Prozedere in so nem Fall? Ich will auf jeden Fall den kompletten Schaden ersetzt haben.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Juli 2016)

Der wird ja wohl ne Privat-Haftpflicht haben, oder?


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2016)

Geh ich nicht von aus. Ist auch nur ein mehr oder weniger mittelloser Student.

Das größte Problem ist wohl, dass ich mit meinem Baby nächsten Mittwoch nach der letzten Prüfung nach Hause fahren will und der Schaden bis dahin beglichen sein sollte. Inklusive aller Kratzer usw.


----------



## MfDoom (14. Juli 2016)

Hatte das mal mit dem auto, die versicherung des halters zahlt  
Seitdem gilt bei mir: Autos, Frauen und Kettensägen verleiht man nicht. 
Gilt halt auch für motorräder


----------



## Grestorn (14. Juli 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Geh ich nicht von aus. Ist auch nur ein mehr oder weniger mittelloser Student.
> 
> Das größte Problem ist wohl, dass ich mit meinem Baby nächsten Mittwoch nach der letzten Prüfung nach Hause fahren will und der Schaden bis dahin beglichen sein sollte. Inklusive aller Kratzer usw.



Eine Privathaftpflicht zahlt ohnehin nicht, wenn man ein geliehenes Fahrzeug beschädigt. Wenn Du keine Vollkasko für das Bike hast, zahlt keine Versicherung. Dein Freund muss selbst zahlen, was er wohl nicht kann. Lass den Schaden richten und eine Schuldverschreibung über die Kosten von ihm unterschreiben, so dass Du das Geld bekommst, wenn er irgendwann mal Geld verdient.


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2016)

Privathaftpflicht hat er wohl, aber hilft in dem Fall ja wohl nix.
Über meine Versicherung will ich das nicht laufen lassen, warum auch? Da hab ich ja noch mehr Schererei mit. Is auch nur ne TK, zahlt also nicht dafür.

Mittellos hab ich mal so dahin gesagt, zahlen kann er das schon. Nja, wird er wohl auch müssen.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juli 2016)

@ moe

Der Zahnkranz, auf dem die Lamellen  sitzen die vom Ausrücker auseinander geschoben, und von den Federn wieder zurück gedrückt werden, bekommt mit der Zeit Kerben/Grate. Das heist die Lamellen/Ringe laufen nicht mehr sauber auf der Welle  hin und her. Beim Wechsel selbiger sollte man unbedingt die Flanken des Zahnkranzes mit einer Feile glätten. Bei 30tkm könnte das bei dir auch nötig sein, auch wenn die Lamellen noch nicht fertig sind.
Das heist Deckel runter Korb raus und wenn man schon soweit ist fürn paar Kreuzer neue Lamellen rein. 

PS.

Verleihnix war ein beliebter Name bei den Galliern


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2016)

@T: Danke. Ich check das nächste Woche mal, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. 

Den Fehler werd ich auch nie wieder machen.


----------



## the.hai (15. Juli 2016)

ich hab ja derzeit zwei moppeds, die mt 09 und die 10er. ne gute freundin darf deswegen ab und zu mal mit der 9er fahren solange sie nicht verkauft ist, aber sie weiss bescheid, dass sie sie kauft, wenn es sie legt. das sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein^^


----------



## moe (15. Juli 2016)

Ich krieg den Schaden auch bezahlt, so ists nicht. 
Trotzdem ist die ganze Sache völlig unnötig. Ich bin ja froh, dass er sich nur den Fuß geprellt hat (er hat meine Dame in seiner Wohnblockeinfahrt auf nassem Kopfsteinpflaster hingelegt), trotzdem bleib ich auf der Wertminderung sitzen. Obwohl er wohl nur ausgerutscht ist, sind Spiegel, Fußraste und Bremshebel sowie n Stück Kühlrippe abgebrochen, Dellen und Lackschäden am Tank, Lenker, Hosenrohr und Tröte verbogen, und Halteclips an dem bisschen Verkleidung, was ich hab, gebrochen. Die ganzen Kratzer überall kommen noch dazu. Verkaufen will ich sie nicht, lohnt jetzt auch kein Stück. 
Und als wäre das nicht genug, schreib ich Montag auch noch ne miese Klausur....


----------



## the.hai (15. Juli 2016)

das klingt nach wirtschaftlichem totalschaden, also aktueller gebrauchtwert als entschädigung. viele sachen sind doch kaum zu reparieren möglich.

ich durfte heute meine mt10 von der 1000er abholen, ÜBEL


----------



## moe (15. Juli 2016)

Würde ich so nicht sagen. Die ganzen kaputten Teile ausgetauscht, bleiben noch die Lackschäden, Dellen und die gebrochene Kühlrippe. 
Würde ichs in ner Werkstatt machen lassen (dann natürlich alles), wärs wohl n wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, mit gebrauchten Ersatzteilen sieht die Sache schon anders aus.


----------



## the.hai (16. Juli 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen. Die ganzen kaputten Teile ausgetauscht, bleiben noch die Lackschäden, Dellen und die gebrochene Kühlrippe.
> Würde ichs in ner Werkstatt machen lassen (dann natürlich alles), wärs wohl n wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, mit gebrauchten Ersatzteilen sieht die Sache schon anders aus.



du sagst doch selbst, dass du nicht alles reparieren wirst, also hast du einen verlust. eine komplette repüeratur, sprich ein versetzen in den ausgangszustand wird teurer sein, als eine "neuanschaffung". Speziell die kühlrippe und der lackschaden machen es teuer. Ich kann die zwickmühle zwischen kumpel und kohle verstehen, aber bei so einer sache sollten sich beide einig sein, dass der komplette wert ersetzt wird. ihm ist ja nicht dein 100€ fahrrad umgekippt und hat jetzt nen kleinen kratzer am lenkerende....

letztendlich musst du das entscheiden.


----------



## taks (16. Juli 2016)

Sieh es mal so: Dafür hast du jetzt eine Maschine mit Geschichte und Character 

Hab meine gerade vom Dreck befreit und geh mal ne Runde drehen


----------



## moe (16. Juli 2016)

Klar hab ich da nen Verlust von, das ist nicht zu bestreiten. Und so ärgerlich die Sache auch ist, über ein wieder angeklebtes Stück Kühlrippe kann man hinweg sehen. Ist dann wohl der Preis dafür, mein Mopped verliehen zu haben. 
Ob die Reparatur teurer ist, als ne Neuanschaffung ist mir egal, wir sind uns einig, dass er den Schaden komplett aus eigener Tasche zahlt. 
Und ob wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden oder nicht: Für mich hat die gute nicht nur finanziellen Wert. Verkaufen kann ich sie nicht, da ich mit der Kohle oder dem Restwert vor der Geschichte nix annehmbares finden werde. Viel drauflegen ist momentan nicht und noch ne 600er will ich nicht. Die nächste hat n bisschen mehr Hubraum. Die Haltungskosten werden dann natürlich auch steigen, was mir gerade auch nicht rein läuft. 
So, wie ich das sehe, ist die beste Lösung, sie wieder flott zu machen. 

Meintest du mit "ÜBEL" die Werkstattkosten?

@taks: Na da hätte ich dankend drauf verzichten können.


----------



## the.hai (17. Juli 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Meintest du mit "ÜBEL" die Werkstattkosten?



die erste inspektion kam nur nen appel und nen ei, so war es beim kauf ausgehandelt. die ersten 1000km heisst es aber nur die ersten 5000 der 12000 Umdrehungen nehmen und sachte fahren. jetzt heisst es "freie fahrt, für freie bürger" und so ein quickshifter mit dezenter wheelie-/trtaktionskontrolle hat was^^.


----------



## moe (18. Juli 2016)

Glaub ich dir gleich. 
Ich beobachte mich schon, wie ich sogar Choppern neidisch hinterher schau. :/


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. Juli 2016)

Moe, das mit deiner Maschine ist hart. Das wird auch der Grund sein warum ich niemanden fahren lassen werde.

Morgen bin ich schon bei der 7ten Theoriestunde... krass wie schnell das geht


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

Hmm. War gestern unterwegs und bin mal ein paar flottere Kurven gefahren. Irgendwie setzte in Rechtskurven nicht die Raste auf, sondern der Spoiler. Das kann doch auch nicht richtig sein, oder? Nicht dass das Ding auf einmal da unten bricht oder so. Rasten wären ja kein Problem bzw. egal, aber der Spoiler?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (25. Juli 2016)

Nur auf der rechten Seite? Ist der Spoiler original?


----------



## ich558 (2. August 2016)

Was würde es bringen bei meiner CB1000R einen K&N Luftfilter einzubauen? Wäre das Plug&Play oder muss man beim Einbauen noch was beachten?


----------



## Red-Hood (2. August 2016)

Weiß jemand von euch, wo man in Niedersachsen vernünftig Touren kann?
Treffe mich nächste Woche wahrscheinlich mit nem Kumpel für paar Tage. Da ich aus NRW bin und er aus SH, bietet sich das an, weil wir bsplw. die gleich Strecke bis zum Nationalpark Harz haben.
4 Std Autobahn, yeay.


----------



## the.hai (2. August 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was würde es bringen bei meiner CB1000R einen K&N Luftfilter einzubauen? Wäre das Plug&Play oder muss man beim Einbauen noch was beachten?



Je nach Bauart hört man die Ansauggeräusche stärker. Einen Leistungsunterschied wirst du bei einer Einspritzer nicht feststellen, nur ne schönere Soundkulisse.


----------



## ich558 (2. August 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> Je nach Bauart hört man die Ansauggeräusche stärker. Einen Leistungsunterschied wirst du bei einer Einspritzer nicht feststellen, nur ne schönere Soundkulisse.



Würdest du das machen für 50€? Ansauggeräusche habe ich beim Bike noch nie gehört, weiß nicht ob das "geil" wäre oder nicht.


----------



## the.hai (2. August 2016)

Ich habs immer gemacht  egal ob cbf600s oder mt09^^bei der letzteren war aber nochmehr an der airbox modifiziert.

bei meiner mt10 muss erstmal nen luftfilter rauskommen^^


----------



## MfDoom (2. August 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Würdest du das machen für 50€? Ansauggeräusche habe ich beim Bike noch nie gehört, weiß nicht ob das "geil" wäre oder nicht.



Nimm den Filter raus und fahr ne Runde


----------



## hendrosch (2. August 2016)

Lieber je nach Kasten eine Hälfte auf, das die Luft immernoch gefiltert wird. Der Kasten dämmt am meisten


----------



## ich558 (2. August 2016)

Interessant... Muss ich mal schauen


----------



## hendrosch (2. August 2016)

Auf Dauer geht normalerweise nicht weil dann zu viel Dreck, Wasser rein kommt oder sogar der Filter nicht richtig hält.
Meinte auch nur zum testen, als alternative ganz ohne Filter. Weil so laut wird der k&n auch nicht.


----------



## Offset (2. August 2016)

Wenn man es richtig machen will, sollte man fast über ein neues Mapping nachdenken, wenn man den Filter ändert.

Ausprobiert: Tausch-Luftfilter - Motorradzubehor - MOTORRAD online


----------



## Offset (2. August 2016)

-Sorry, Doppelpost-


----------



## Red-Hood (3. August 2016)

Echt niemand bei, der sich halbwegs in Niedersachsen auskennt oder da wohnt?


----------



## Klutten (3. August 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, wo man in Niedersachsen vernünftig Touren kann?
> Treffe mich nächste Woche wahrscheinlich mit nem Kumpel für paar Tage. Da ich aus NRW bin und er aus SH, bietet sich das an, weil wir bsplw. die gleich Strecke bis zum Nationalpark Harz haben.
> 4 Std Autobahn, yeay.





Red-Hood schrieb:


> Echt niemand bei, der sich halbwegs in Niedersachsen auskennt oder da wohnt?



Doch, aber gestern konnte ich mich im Forum nicht einloggen. 

Das Weserbergland würde sich anbieten. Teilweise gibt es da schöne bergige Strecken mit netten Ortschaften, die auch mal etwas Kultur bieten.


----------



## Red-Hood (4. August 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Doch, aber gestern konnte ich mich im Forum nicht einloggen.
> 
> Das Weserbergland würde sich anbieten. Teilweise gibt es da schöne bergige Strecken mit netten Ortschaften, die auch mal etwas Kultur bieten.


Vielen Dank.
Erinnert mich entfernt ans Moselgebiet.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## moe (4. August 2016)

Ich bin zwar nicht von da, aber im Harz solls auch gut zu fahren sein. Hab ich zumindest gehört.
Bin mir allerdings nicht mal sicher, ob das in Niedersachsen ist.


----------



## Red-Hood (5. August 2016)

Ja, davon habe ich gehört. Aus dem Grund erwähnte ich es ja auch. 
Dieses Jahr bisher so wenig gefahren. Man denkt sich immer, nächstes Jahr wird es mehr und am Ende hat man doch weniger Zeit.


----------



## taks (9. August 2016)

Irgend n Arsch hat einen Blinker zertrümmert


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. August 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Irgend n Arsch hat einen Blinker zertrümmert


Warum macht man sowas? Ich verstehe diese Leute nicht! 
Nem Kumpel von mir wurde der Luftfilter geklaut, gut, er hat nen Roller, eventuell war es damit ja verdient . Wobei ich wegen dem Ding jetzt den Führerschein mach. 

Dienstag, 10:30 Uhr erstmal ne Fahrstunde. *freu*


----------



## Iconoclast (31. August 2016)

Mord-Anklage gegen Raser aus Bremen - Nach todlichem Unfall - Radio Bremen

Übel, der wird nicht mehr glücklich werden. Alpi fährt ein, heißt es dann wohl.


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2016)

Und womit? Mit Recht !


----------



## Red-Hood (31. August 2016)

Als Messerstecher wäre er mit schwerer Körperverletzung samt Todesfolge davongekommen. 

Finde ich richtig und endlich mal konsequent hart. Gab doch ein Video, in dem er jemanden fast plättet und anschließend noch beleidigt.
Diese Kreatur gehört einfach weggesperrt.

Mich ärgern diese Idioten zusätzlich, weil man wegen solcher Leute grundsätzlich als Raser gilt, sobald man sich nur auf seinen Hobel setzt.


----------



## blautemple (31. August 2016)

Absolut richtig das sowas konsequent geahndet wird. Echt eine Schande was solche Leute für ein Licht auf die "normalen" Motorradfahrer werden


----------



## moe (31. August 2016)

Nur richtig, dass der ne ordentliche Strafe bekommt. Schade aber, dass das auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit passiert.


----------



## Iconoclast (31. August 2016)

Ich finde auch, dass er bestraft gehört, aber die Strafen sind einfach mal wieder so unverhältnismäßig. Er bekommt eine Anklage wegen Mordes und ein Koch wurde heute freigesprochen, nachdem er einen mit einem Kopfschuss getötet hatte und den Typen dann anschließend einbetoniert. Wurde als Notwehr abgestempelt vom Gericht, einbetonieren....
Da fasse ich mir schon an den Kopf. Bestraft gehört er allerdings wirklich und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Grestorn (31. August 2016)

Dumme Frage: Was hat die Art der Entsorgung einer Leiche mit der Motivation zu tun, warum man die Person umgebracht hat? 

Generell sollte man sich nur dann über Urteile aufregen, wenn man sich wirklich im Detail mit dem Fall und der Urteilsbegründung auseinandergesetzt hat.


----------



## T-Drive (31. August 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass er bestraft gehört, aber die Strafen sind einfach mal wieder so unverhältnismäßig. Er bekommt eine Anklage wegen Mordes und ein Koch wurde heute freigesprochen, nachdem er einen mit einem Kopfschuss getötet hatte und den Typen dann anschließend einbetoniert. Wurde als Notwehr abgestempelt vom Gericht, einbetonieren....
> Da fasse ich mir schon an den Kopf. Bestraft gehört er allerdings wirklich und das nicht zu knapp.



Dieser Koch (Wirt) hat einen Schutzgelderpresser bei einem Handgemenge/Kampf mit eben diesem, mit dessen eigener Waffe erschossen. Gut so. Das einbetonieren des Kadavers  hätte er sich sparen können.


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2016)

Och, als Koch würden mir andere "Entsorgungsmöglichkeiten" einfallen... [emoji48]


----------



## T-Drive (31. August 2016)

Er Ist glaubich Italiener und hatte grad ne Baugrube offen, also was liegt näher bei diesen Gegebenheiten ...


----------



## Iconoclast (31. August 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: Was hat die Art der Entsorgung einer Leiche mit der Motivation zu tun, warum man die Person umgebracht hat?
> 
> Generell sollte man sich nur dann über Urteile aufregen, wenn man sich wirklich im Detail mit dem Fall und der Urteilsbegründung auseinandergesetzt hat.



Na ich bin mal gespannt wie du damit davon kämst, wenn du jemanden im Straßenverkehr umfährst, weil der mit einem Baseballschläger auf dich zurennt, den danach zerstückelst/einbetonierst/"kochst" oder sonst wie entsorgst. 
Ansonsten weiß ich schon, dass das "Opfer" es im Prinzip nicht anders verdient hat. ^^

Gibt aber wohl schon einen Alpi Ersatz, mal gucken wann der in den Nachrichten ist...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYCFzY7lG5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (31. August 2016)

warum gibst du Typen wie denen eine Bühne?


----------



## Red-Hood (2. September 2016)

Er will ein Däumchen? Das hat er bekommen. 

Wie kommt man eigentlich überhaupt an solche Videos? Landet das in den Vorschlägen, wenn man andere Motorrad-Videos schaut?
Habe den Kanal der 1000PS Österreicher abonniert, aber da kommt sowas nicht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF9n9-1QKx8


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. September 2016)

Blackout schaue ich schon seit er etwa 80 Abos hat. Find den eigentlich echt Sympathisch.

Dann wäre da noch laktoweiz mit dem ich öfters mal privat schreibe.

Und sonst gibt es noch den Fliegenden Mocca für mich.

Wen schaut ihr eigentlich so aus der Mopped Szene?


----------



## Red-Hood (2. September 2016)

1000PS, da es da wirklich nützliche Infos gibt. 
Sonst niemanden, weil ich dann lieber selber fahre.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. September 2016)

Selber fahren ist bei mir leider erst ende November drin! 

Das blöde ist, ich hab nur nen Roller Fahrer als Kollegen der mit fahren kann. :/


----------



## Red-Hood (4. September 2016)

Ende November ist dann hoffentlich auch passendes Wetter.

Ich fahre momentan auch meistens alleine. Hat Vorteile und Nachteile. Mit anderen macht es zwar einerseits mehr Spaß, andererseits muss man so nach schnelleren Kurvenabschnitten nicht warten und muss auch sonst keine Zwischenstops machen, außer man will grad.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Er will ein Däumchen? Das hat er bekommen.
> 
> Wie kommt man eigentlich überhaupt an solche Videos? Landet das in den Vorschlägen, wenn man andere Motorrad-Videos schaut?
> Habe den Kanal der 1000PS Österreicher abonniert, aber da kommt sowas nicht.



Ich gucke sehr viel RoyalJordanian. Der ist super. Daher kommen die Vorschläge wahrscheinlich.


----------



## orca113 (6. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ende November ist dann hoffentlich auch passendes Wetter.
> 
> Ich fahre momentan auch meistens alleine. Hat Vorteile und Nachteile. Mit anderen macht es zwar einerseits mehr Spaß, andererseits muss man so nach schnelleren Kurvenabschnitten nicht warten und muss auch sonst keine Zwischenstops machen, außer man will grad.



Habe meine Suzuki GSX750 (Inazuma) vor ungefähr drei Jahren in den Stall gestellt weil eben keiner mehr mit fuhr. Viele haben ihre Maschinen verkauft oder sie fahren selber nicht mehr weil sie inzwischen kaum noch Zeit finden. Auch hatte ich keinen Bock mehr alleine und überhaupt... Hat mich mein Motorrad angeödet.

Habe sie aus dem Stall (eigentlich Scheune) geholt und wollte sie wieder aktivieren da ich wegen einer (Probe)-Fahrt auf einer Harley Davidson Roadster 1200 (geiles Mopped...) wieder Lust auf Motorradfahren bekam. Nach vielen Reparaturen und einer Menge Standschädenbeseitigung habe ich nun wieder meine "Ina" fit gemacht und neuen TÜV. Seit knapp drei / vierWochen fahre ich nun wieder regelmäßig. Auch Alleine oder mit der Freundin hin drauf und ich muß sagen das alleine Fahren für mich inzwischens einen Reiz hat. Kann beim Motorradfahren sehr gut abschalten.


----------



## blautemple (6. September 2016)

Bei mir kommt es auch immer etwas auf die Stimmung an. Ab und zu will Mann halt auch mal etwas Zeit für sich haben und das geht auf dem Motorrad natürlich super, weil man da natürlich nicht gestört werden kann. Mein Vater hingegen fährt eigentlich immer mit der Frau hinten drauf


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. September 2016)

Ich klinke mich mal ein:
Ich mache seit einiger Zeit  meinen A1-Führerschein (125er) und werde mir als Moped die CBR125R in schwarz kaufen.
Warum?
Weil es quasi das einzig gute Bike für mich ist in dem Segment. ^^
RS4, YZF-R etc. sind mir 1. zu teuer und 2. bin ich nicht so der Sportler-Typ.
SuMos waren mir zu teuer, Nakeds gibt es kaum gute - also ist die Wahl schnell gefallen ^^ Mal davon abgesehen, dass es einfach Honda ist ^^

Ich sehe gerade, dass orca113 wohl aus der Nähe von BN kommt ^^ 


Was mich mal interessiert: Was halten die "Großen" eigentlich von den 125ern? Ich lese in facebook-Gruppen immer davon, dass 125er fast schon gehasst werden, weil (das muss man sich eingestehen) wir einfach die Assis unter den Moped-Fahrern sind.  Wenn ich aber in der Fahrschule fahre, werde ich in 80% der Fällen gegrüßt - die Chopper-Fahrer nicken immer cool mit dem Kopf ^^


----------



## Offset (6. September 2016)

Manchmal regen sogar mich die 125er fahrer schon auf, obwohl ich selbst noch eine fahre . Viele denken einfach sie wären die tollsten, da muss man dann mit 70 durch die 30er zone fahren, versucht zu überholen obwohl man nur 1 km/h schneller ist und nervt teilweise einfach nur andere. Deshalb fahre ich auch kaum mit anderen.

Naja, nächste Saison gibt dann den A2 .


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. September 2016)

Offset schrieb:


> ...


Naja, das Problem ist dann, dass die jetzigen A1-Fahrer auch alle A2 fahren ^^ Hoffentlich kommt die neue A2-Regelung vor 2018  Dann sind 70% der A1er weg xD


----------



## Offset (6. September 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist dann, dass die jetzigen A1-Fahrer auch alle A2 fahren ^^



Nein, zum Glück nicht. Viele brauchen zuerst ein Auto, haben keine Lust mehr drauf oder haben sich aufs Maul gelegt und wollen nicht mehr...Also ich denke es macht eher ein kleinerer Teil direkt den A2.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. September 2016)

Ich habe mit 125ern teilweise auch eher schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Stehen neben mir an der Ampel und spielen mit dem Gas, als ob die gleich meine 1000er nass machen wollen, überholen quälend langsam auf der Landstraße, obwohl ich schon 110-115 fahre. Das sieht so bescheuert aus. ^^ Die schlimmsten sind aber die, die dann ruckzuck meinen Rossi zu sein und da Manöver reinhauen, da wird dir schlecht bei. Deutlich zu schnell unterwegs und außen in Kurven überholen sind da schon so Highlights. Liegt aber am Alter denke ich. Motorrad, wenn auch ein kleines, mit 16 und einige kommen sich vor wie der King. Mein persönlicher Favorit war mal einer neben mir der mich anschrie, ich soll bei grün mal einen "krassen Power Wheelie" machen und dann "voll durchziehen". Zur Info, das war ne Baustellenampel mit Tempo 30 Begrenzung + Spurverlegung in den Gegenverkehr...


----------



## Red-Hood (7. September 2016)

@ Orca
Cool. Bissl durch die Gegend düsen geht immer. 
Früher fuhr ich gerne ins Siegerland, weil da etwas weniger los ist als im Bergischen oder der Eifel.

Gibt tatsächlich viele 125er, die einfach nur extrem nerven. Da merkt man, dass da noch ein Kind drauf sitzt. Halten kaum Abstand beim Fahren und stellen sich an der Ampel mit 10cm Abstand neben dich...
Auf den Landstraßen habe ich allerdings bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit den 125er gemacht. Liegt wohl am Tempo.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> @ Orca
> Cool. Bissl durch die Gegend düsen geht immer.
> Früher fuhr ich gerne ins Siegerland, weil da etwas weniger los ist als im Bergischen oder der Eifel.
> 
> ...



Fahre viel in der Eifel da ich sie ja vor der Haustüre habe. Aber auch den Rhein Richtung hinter Bonn Richtung Königswinter und Siebengebirge ist klasse.

@ iconoclas:Ja mich fucken diese 125er auch ab die wie Rennkisten aussehen und dort die jungen Spritzer draufsitzen und den wilden Mann markieren.

Xnovoline: ja das mit dem Hass auf 125er liegt aber wirklich daran das dort die ganzen Jungprolls draufhängen und meinen sie sind der King wie Iconoclast und Red-Hood schon gesagt haben.

Willst du echt zu einer 125er greifen? Wegen dem Führerschein jetzt oder?


----------



## Offset (7. September 2016)

Wenn man gerade erst 16 ist sind die Teile schon sehr gut, zumindest wenn der Fahrer etwas zwischen den Ohren hat.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Willst du echt zu einer 125er greifen? Wegen dem Führerschein jetzt oder?


Ja, wegen dem Führerschein ^^ Ich bin vorher Mofa/25er gefahren, aber 25km/h sind ja ein Witz.  Da es mir Spaß gemacht hat, habe ich mich von einem Freund dazu überreden lassen, den A1 zu machen.
Ich finde es schade, dass es im 125er Bereich entweder nur "schlechte" Motorräder gibt oder überteuerte.
Beste Beispiele:
KTM, Yamaha, Aprilia etc. -> gute Motorräder für einen viel zu hohen Preis

Wenn ich mir aber angucke, was bei den großen Maschinen alles bei ist, sehne ich mich schon nach dem A2  Die ganzen Reiseenduros, Super Motos, Naked Bikes, Sporttourer ... 
Ich habe für meine CBR 3xxx€ bezahlt, wo manch anderer 4600€ bezahlt, nur damit da "Yamaha" oder "KTM" draufsteht ^^

Noch so Interessensfragen:
1. Würdet ihr mit euer großen Maschine mit 125ern fahren sprich touren?
2. Wie steht ihr zu Roller-Fahrern? Ich kann diesen 125er vs. Scooter-Hate nicht verstehen. 
3. Gibt es Motorrad-Treffen hier vom Thread?


----------



## Red-Hood (7. September 2016)

1. Kommt auf die Person an. 
2. Juckt mich nicht.
3. Hier sind mehrere Leute aus Nrw unterwegs. Wäre sogar möglich.

3500€ habe ich für mein erstes Mopped bezahlt. War ne SV 650S. Krass, dass die 125er so teuer sind.


----------



## taks (7. September 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Text



Wieso keine Occasion kaufen, wenn du danach sowieso auf was Grösseres umsteigst?

Meine 125er Occasion hat nicht mal die Hälfte von deiner gekostet ^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. September 2016)

Hab jetzt seit fast einem Jahr mein A2 Lappen. Bin in der Fahrschule ne KTM Duke 390 gefahren und hab mir die auch gleich anschließend gekauft.
Anfangs war die noch unheimlich Leistungsstark (gefühlt). In zwischen hab ich das Gefühl das die gar nichts mehr auf der Brust hat.
Ich will endlich meine große Maschine haben  Vielleicht ne Ducati Scrambler...
Weiß noch nicht genau in welche Richtung ich gehen will... Naked Bike (Ducati Monster, Ktm 690/1290) oder Cruiser/Chopper (Scrambler o.ä.)

Und je länger ich Motorrad fahre desto mehr regen mich Autofahrer auf.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. September 2016)

An die Leistung der 690er Duke wirst du dich auch relativ schnell gewöhnen, obwohl es ne geile Maschine ist.

Ich hätte gerne eine CORSARO 1200 VELOCE. Allerdings weiß man bei den kleinen Italienern nie, wie lange es noch bis zur Insolvenz dauert.
Im Juli hat es Benelli getroffen.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

> 3500€ habe ich für mein erstes Mopped bezahlt. War ne SV 650S. Krass, dass die 125er so teuer sind.



@ *xNoVoLiNE: *Da hat Red Hood recht, die SV ist ne super Maschine. Wie alt bist du denn jetzt? unter umständen wäre es für dich wirklich besser den A2 zu machen und was gedrosseltes zu fahren wie so eine SV650


----------



## moe (7. September 2016)

Tag Leute,

letzte Woche ist mir Vatters TR1 abgeraucht. Wollte nachm arbeiten nach Hause, drück auf den Starter, der Anlasser dreht den Motor n paar mal durch, bei der ersten Zündung gibts ein "Poff!" und unterm Tank kommt nicht elektrisch riechender, leicht bläulicher Rauch raus. Hab sie danach noch gestartet bekommen, lief allerdings nur noch auf einem Pott, also mitm Hänger nach Hause. Ab ca. 2,5k rpm hört man dann irgendwo Luft durchdrücken, hört sich nach Kurbelgehäuse an. Sie macht allerdings keine Klingel- oder Klappergeräusche.

Hab nu schon die Vergaser und das Unterdrucksystem gecheckt, sowie n Kompressionstest gemacht (exakt der selbe Druck auf beiden Zylindern). War alles ok bis auf die Tatsache, dass man beim Kompressionstest irgendwo Luft durchströmen hört, die da potentiell nicht durch soll. Gummistutzen und Schläuche waren alle da, wo sie hingehören.

So, wie ich das seh, sind Vergaser und Ventile ok. Mein nächster Gedanke wäre die Kopfdichtung gewesen. Kann das noch was anderes sein? Kolbenringe sollten sollten ok sein.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

Krümmer ok?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (7. September 2016)

Versteh diese Assi Fahrer auch nicht.
Was soll bitte daran "cool" sein in der 30er Zone, 100 zu fahren?

Mein Fahrlehrer hat mich letztes mal aus Spaß angeschrien ich soll gefälligst schneller fahren weil ich mit 75 in der 80er Zone gefahren bin. 

Mein Fahrlehrer ist auch so ein Proll. Auf dem Hinweg zur Übungsfahrt hat er an jeder Ampel das Ding in den Begrenzer gejagt 


Edit:
Klingt ja gar nicht gut bei deinem Mopped. Ich kenn mich da leider nicht genug bei aus, aber ich hoffe doch das es bald gefixt wird


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> 3. Hier sind mehrere Leute aus Nrw unterwegs. Wäre sogar möglich.


Kommt ja auch drauf an, wo aus NRW. Ich denke nicht, dass jetzt jemand aus Essen irgendwo ins Rheinische fahren will oder umgekehrt ^^


Red-Hood schrieb:


> 3500€ habe ich für mein erstes Mopped bezahlt. War ne SV 650S. Krass, dass die 125er so teuer sind.


Ja. Die großen Maschinen kosten vllt. 1-2k€ mehr als eine 125er. Da fehlt irgendwo die Relation "Preis-Leistung". ^^


orca113 schrieb:


> @ *xNoVoLiNE: *Da hat Red Hood recht, die SV ist ne super Maschine. Wie alt bist du denn jetzt? unter umständen wäre es für dich wirklich besser den A2 zu machen und was gedrosseltes zu fahren wie so eine SV650


Ich bin momentan 16 - im April 17. Den A2 könnte ich eh erst frühstens 04/2018 machen und da ich nicht sofort eine A2-Maschine kaufe, werde ich die 125er noch etwas länger fahren. Von daher finde ich das dann doch besser. ^^
Die SV650 habe ich mir auch schon angeguckt. Ich bin sowieso ein Fan von asiatischen Marken, wie Suzuki, Yamaha, Kawasaki und Honda. BMW ist mir einfach zu teuer und so tolle Bikes haben die auch nicht. Die einzig tollen BMW-Bikes war die G 650 Xmoto und die S1000R.


R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Was soll bitte daran "cool" sein in der 30er Zone, 100 zu fahren?


Na, dass jeder guckt. 
Bei uns am Bonner Hauptbahnhof fahren auch die ganzen Bikes ohne db-Killer im neutralen und drehen dann hoch.
Das sind aber irgendwie immer die 600er CBRs oder die YZF-R1er  Diese Rowdies!


----------



## Red-Hood (7. September 2016)

Sind von hier aus ca. 50 km bis zum Kölner Zentrum.
Bei freier Autobahn bin ich in 15-20 Minuten da.


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Sind von hier aus ca. 50 km bis zum Kölner Zentrum.
> Bei freier Autobahn bin ich in 15-20 Minuten da.



Ja Leute, man könnte sich in der tat mal treffen. Wie wäre das? Hätte Interesse.


----------



## thecroatien (8. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja Leute, man könnte sich in der tat mal treffen. Wie wäre das? Hätte Interesse.



Da würde ich mich je nach Standort auch anschließen, komme halt aus Hannover..

Wollte mich gerne auch mal wieder hier im Thread zu Wort melden..

Meine FZS 600 bekommt heute neue Reifen, nach dem ich mit den Sport-Attack2 sehr zufrieden war, gibts heute die 3er, nächste Woche Freitag gehts dann etwa 7 Tage auf Tour damit


Zum Thema 125er;

Der Freund meiner kleinen Schwester fährt so nen Ding. Ne Sportler von Derbi? glaub ich. Ist ja schon witzig, und ja man kann mit denen auf kurvigen Strecken locker außen überholen, egal ob Auto oder größeres Moped Wiegt halt nichts..

Im Gegensatz dazu, gibt es jedoch für 2000€ die so ein Ding gebraucht kostet, eine ganze Menge Moppeds, die doch auf dauer wesentlich mehr Spaß machen..

Eine 125er Enduro würde ich aber jederzeit nehmen, wenn einer eine Los werden möchte

Schöne Grüße
Axel


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. September 2016)

So eine Harley Iron 883 ist auch nett 
Aber Harley ist halt Harley... Muss man halt (gefühlt) das Image erfüllen. Und das hab ich eher eigentlich nicht


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> So eine Harley Iron 883 ist auch nett
> Aber Harley ist halt Harley... Muss man halt (gefühlt) das Image erfüllen. Und das hab ich eher eigentlich nicht



Eine super Maschine. War immer mein Favorit. Bin aber nachher einer Forty Eight verfallen. Bin beide Probe gefahren. Beide super aber die Forty Eight mit 1200er ist schon schicker und kräftiger. Aber richtig von den Socken gehauen (auch was das Fahrwerk angeht) hat mich die Roadster Testbericht: Harley-Davidson Roadster - die Kunst des Weglassens einfach nur geil. Spare auf so eine. Genial

Würde ich nicht sagen was das Image angeht. Bin mit meiner Susi zu den Probefahrten gefahren. Dort haben mich Harley Fahrer (andere Kunden) gesehen und mich genauso nett begrüsst und mit mir geredet wie sie es untereinander tun. Habe auch meine Susi beguckt und mit mir drüber gesprochen... also ich kann nicht mehr sagen das es noch so ist wie früher als die Harley Lenker so ein eigenes Völkchen sind. Auch werden Harley Fahrer immer jünger. War mit meinen 36 da schon recht alt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. September 2016)

Die Roadster sieht auch genial aus!  Mit 12k Neupreis auch noch gut machbar. Och mich juckts schon in den Fingern... 1 Jahr noch.
Bist du der Roadster denn schon nahe? Oder noch weit entfernt? 

Hast recht, letztendlich muss man sowieso das machen was man selbst will ^^ Mit 23 Jahren bin ich aber schon ein echter Jungspund


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2016)

> Die Roadster sieht auch genial aus!  Mit 12k Neupreis auch noch gut machbar. Och mich juckts schon in den Fingern... 1 Jahr noch.
> Bist du der Roadster denn schon nahe? Oder noch weit entfernt?
> v



Nein, eigentlich brauche ich nichts mehr daher ja auch die vielen Probefahrten, War kurz vor zuzuschlagen. Aber bei mir hat sich letztes Jahr ganz arg was verändert in meinem Leben und dadurch reiften Pläne ein Haus zu bauen. Deshalb werde ich weiterhin vorerst mein Geld zusammenhalten und fahre meine Susi weiter


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. September 2016)

Ohhje. War bei einem Arbeitskollegen ähnlich. Vor einem Jahr hat er noch groß erzählt das er sein Lappen machen will und moped kaufen etc... Paar Monate später kam dann die Freundin und Hausbau-Pläne. Und schwubs die wubs waren alle Moped-Pläne weg 

Aber du hast ja immerhin dein Lappen und ne Maschine. Also nur halb so schlimm


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2016)

Ja ich war länger mit Eigentum dran aber eine Wohnung. Jetzt hatte ich gesucht und gesucht aber da bin ich an ein sehr schönes Grundstück gekommen. Zelten kann man nicht ewig also....
Freundin hat in diesem Fall nichts damit zu tun. Zumindest nicht direkt. Sie liebt Motorrad fahren und würde auch gern den Lappen machen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht genau in welche Richtung ich gehen will... Naked Bike (Ducati Monster, Ktm 690/1290) oder Cruiser/Chopper (Scrambler o.ä.)


Ne Scrambler ist nur kein Cruiser oder Chopper, sondern eine Scrambler.



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> So eine Harley Iron 883 ist auch nett
> Aber Harley ist halt Harley... Muss man halt (gefühlt) das Image erfüllen. Und das hab ich eher eigentlich nicht


Schau mal bei Victory.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. September 2016)

Er sprach vom Harley-Image und du erwähnst Victory.


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Er sprach vom Harley-Image und du erwähnst Victory.


Er hat kein Harley-Feeling, daher wollte ich ihm eine Alternative zeigen.
Indian wäre näher an Harley.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. September 2016)

Die kleinste Victory sieht aber echt nicht so schlecht aus. Früher bauten die nur 300 kg aufwärts. Mit 250 kg is die sogar fahrbar.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. September 2016)

Oh ne ich muss heute nach der Arbeit erstmal zur Werkstatt. Gestern auf dem Heimweg fing sie auf einmal an zu rasseln wenn man vom Gas geht.
Hab dann zuhause noch nach irgendwas losem (Schraube, Blech etc) gesucht, konnte aber nichts finden. (Ich hab auch leider keine Ahnung von Motorrad-Technik). Heute morgen auf dem Hinweg dachte ich dann das wieder alles gut ist, aber scheinbar tritt es nur auf wenn die Kiste auch warm ist. Auf halbem Weg gings dann wieder los

Deswegen gehts nachher erstmal zur Werkstatt, damit die sich das anhören können. Ich hoffe, dass dann nicht der Vorführeffekt eintritt


----------



## blautemple (9. September 2016)

So seit gestern habe ich auch den offenen A Führerschein, endlich nicht mehr mit 48PS rumgurken 

Nächsten Dienstag wird die entfernte Drossel dann beim TÜV eingetragen


----------



## Icedaft (9. September 2016)

Was beschwerst Du Dich, ich durfte damals noch mit 27PS durch die gegend wackeln...


----------



## T-Drive (9. September 2016)

So, endlich hab ich meinen Feldwegrenner  sauber eingetauscht gegen meinen Reisedampfer, so leid es mir für ihn tut 

Beta Motorcycles Urban 200  Special


----------



## Red-Hood (9. September 2016)

Hui, das sieht nach Spaß aus. 
Fährt sich bestimmt so leicht wie ein Fahrrad.


----------



## T-Drive (9. September 2016)

So ist es, konnte zwar nur die "Alp" testen, deren Stollenreifen sind auf der Strasse aber viel zu weich.  Aber auch mit diesen Pneus machts schon tierisch laune (auf Asphalt). Die "Urban" hat jeweils 2" kleinere Räder und härtere Breifung mit weniger Negativprofil. Dienstagmorgen kanns losgehn.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Beta Motorcycles Urban 200  Special


Ja ... Beta.  Die könnten mal was an ihren Preisen tun, dann würde es auch besser laufen. ^^ Ansonsten solide Maschinen.
Kurze Erklärung: Die Beta RR125LC ist das Konkurrenzstück zur Yamaha WR125R/X (welche die beliebteste 4-Takt-Super Moto bis 125ccm ist). Da beide aber fast gleich viel kosten, greift man lieber zur WR, weil Yamaha.
Würde Beta mal 1000€ runtergehen (was von den Produktionskosten machbar sein sollte), hätte man viele 125er Betas auf den Straßen, weil sich beide kaum was nehmen.
Naja, müssen sie wissen ^^ SuMos und Enduros sind momentan gehyped (siehe KTM EXC oder SMC-R), aber die hohen Preise bringen einen dann immer zu bekannten Herstellern, auch wenn die "unbekannten" Modelle ebenso gut sind.

Suzuki könnte auch mal wieder DRZ400er liefern. Die haben einen so hohen Wiederverkaufswert, weil es einfach top Modelle waren. MZ-SuMos sind momentan auch wieder im Gespräch, aber die sind ja seit einiger Zeit pleite. 


Kurz was zu YouTube: Gucken und mögen! Marc der Motovlogger - YouTube  Nach dem fliegenden Mocca der beste deutschsprachige Moto-Vlogger!


----------



## T-Drive (9. September 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ja ... Beta.  *Die könnten mal was an ihren Preisen tun, dann würde es auch besser laufen*. ^^ Ansonsten solide Maschinen.
> Kurze Erklärung: Die Beta RR125LC ist das Konkurrenzstück zur Yamaha WR125R/X (welche die beliebteste 4-Takt-Super Moto bis 125ccm ist). *Da beide aber fast gleich viel kosten*, greift man lieber zur WR, weil Yamaha.



Die Yamse gibts nur noch gebraucht, außerdem kauf ich seit nahezu 40 Jahren keine Japsen mehr 

P.S.
Des Suzuki Motörle in der Beta hab ich nur akzeptiert weil es einen KICKSTARTER hat, UND Luftgekühlt ist, gell ...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Die Yamse gibts nur noch gebraucht, außerdem kauf ich seit nahezu 40 Jahren keine Japsen mehr


Die Yamaha WR gibt es nicht nur gebraucht.
WR125R 2014 - Motorrader - Yamaha Motor Deutschland GmbH
WR125X 2014 - Motorrader - Yamaha Motor Deutschland GmbH


----------



## T-Drive (9. September 2016)

Die 125 kam nicht in Frage, aber geh mal zu nem Händler, der erzählt dir was ganz anderes von wegen Verfügbarkeit und so, auch bei der 250er.

Außerdem versteh ich das Genörgel nicht, wer eine Yamaha will soll sich eine kaufen, wie es angeblich die meisten tun.


----------



## Red-Hood (10. September 2016)

Werde mir auch nie wieder n japanisches Motorrad kaufen.
Laufen vielleicht gut, aber sind im Vergleich zu den Italienern sowas von langweilig und charakterlos. ^^

edit:  Fehlerkorrektur.


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ja ... Beta.
> 1. Würde Beta mal 1000€ runtergehen (was von den Produktionskosten machbar sein sollte),
> 
> 2.  MZ-SuMos sind momentan auch wieder im Gespräch, aber die sind ja seit einiger Zeit pleite.



Zu 1. Wer produziert denn wohl günstiger ? Allein schon durch die hohen Stückzahlen ? 

Zu 2. Man greift zur WR,  weil eben  Yamaha 

Bei annähernd gleichem Preis kleine europäische Firmen zu untersützen ist scheins zuviel verlangt. Die Japaner haben erst die Europäische (Motorrad)Industrie ausgespäht und in den letzten 20 Jahren haben sie auch die europäischen Qualitätsstandards kopiert, deshalb haben sie sich preislich auch an unsere Preise angenähert. Unter der Lupe werden sie teurer sein. Ersatzteile, Inspektionsintervalle usw. werden nicht beachtet beim Kauf, ...weil eben Yamaha.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Zu 1. Wer produziert denn wohl günstiger ? Allein schon durch die hohen Stückzahlen ?


Sag's mir. 


T-Drive schrieb:


> Zu 2. Man greift zur WR,  weil eben  Yamaha
> 
> Bei annähernd gleichem Preis kleine europäische Firmen zu untersützen ist scheins zuviel verlangt.


Ich zum Beispiel kenne Beta erst seit wenigen Monaten. Die asiatischen Marken hingegen kenne ich schon seit Jahren.
Da ist mir das Unternehmen doch zu fremd, um fast 5000€ hinzublättern.

Bei mir in der Gegend gibt es wenig Beta-Händler.
Yamaha-Händler hingegen gibt es wie Sand am Meer.
Das ist auch entscheidend beim Zweirad-Kauf. 

Und ich sagte ja nicht, dass Beta eine Dreck-Marke ist. Ich sagte nur, dass man lieber zu Yamaha greift, weil man Yamaha eben kennt.
Beta und Yamaha haben etwa die gleichen Preise.
Im 125er-Bereich weiß man, dass sich Beta und Yamaha vom Preis und der Leistung nicht viel nehmen. Aber wenn es kaum Unterschiede gibt, greife ich doch lieber zur Marke, die ich kenne.


----------



## MfDoom (11. September 2016)

leider habe sie so viel gelernt das sie einfach geile Mopeds bauen. Beim Getriebe z.B. sind sie den Europäern ja teilweise so weit voraus das sie schon hinterm Horizont verschwinden. Man kann sich über das Krachen und Klonken aber auch freuen, wenn man dann wieder zwischen zwei Gängen landet nennt man das "Charakter"
Das mit den Ersatzteilen ist auch von dir erfunden, welche europäische Marke hat günstige Ersatzteile? Ducati? BMW?


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2016)

Beta produziert mit Sicherheit nicht annähernd so hohe Stückzahlen wie die Schlitzaugen. (Kleines Beispiel: allein das Marketing Budget von Honda übersteigt wesentlich den Gesamt Jahreshaushalt von Ducati. Diese Marke kennste aber, oder ?

Den meisten kommt es scheinbar darauf an was draufsteht, nicht was drin ist.  

Sich umfassend zu informieren ist ja heutzutage äußerst schwierig.


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2016)

Das war wohl (abgesehen von BMW) eher anders herum.


----------



## turbosnake (11. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Bei annähernd gleichem Preis kleine europäische Firmen zu untersützen ist scheins zuviel verlangt. Die Japaner haben erst die Europäische (Motorrad)Industrie ausgespäht und in den letzten 20 Jahren haben sie auch die europäischen Qualitätsstandards kopiert, deshalb haben sie sich preislich auch an unsere Preise angenähert. Unter der Lupe werden sie teurer sein. Ersatzteile, Inspektionsintervalle usw. werden nicht beachtet beim Kauf, ...weil eben Yamaha.


Was gibt es an kleinen Herstellen abgesehen von Beta und GasGas?


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel kenne Beta erst seit wenigen Monaten. Die asiatischen Marken hingegen kenne ich schon seit Jahren.
> Da ist mir das Unternehmen doch zu fremd, um fast 5000€ hinzublättern.


Was kann ein Unternehmen das es seit 1904 gibt für deine Uninformiertheit?
Wobei die Motorräder erst 1948 angefangen haben, was immer noch älter als Yamaha ist.


> Bei mir in der Gegend gibt es wenig Beta-Händler.
> Yamaha-Händler hingegen gibt es wie Sand am Meer.
> Das ist auch entscheidend beim Zweirad-Kauf.


Also ein guter Händler ist mir lieber als 10 schlechte.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Beta produziert mit Sicherheit nicht annähernd so hohe Stückzahlen wie die Schlitzaugen. (Kleines Beispiel: allein das Marketing Budget von Honda übersteigt wesentlich den Gesamt Jahreshaushalt von Ducati. Diese Marke kennste aber, oder ?
> 
> Den meisten kommt es scheinbar darauf an was draufsteht, nicht was drin ist.
> 
> Sich umfassend zu informieren ist ja heutzutage äußerst schwierig.


Kannst du mir mal erklären, warum du mich so ankackst?!
Nein. Ducati? Was ist das? War das eine Bäckerei?   

Ich verstehe auch deinen Standpunkt nicht.
Du bist Pro-Europa-Maschinen, zerstörst deine Argumente aber selber, in dem du Honda über Ducati stellst?

Schau mal hier rein:
Motorrad – Wikipedia

Bis Anfang 2014 bestanden die Top 5 der Motorradmarken in Deutschland aus 4 Asiaten. Der einzige europäische Hersteller war BMW.
Der Anteil von Beta-Motorrädern lag unter Kymco - also weniger als 1,5%.
Zum Vergleich: Yamaha hatte 14%.


----------



## turbosnake (11. September 2016)

Das kannst du nicht vergleichen, da Beta ein Spezialist ist.  
Außerdem ist das Bestand und nicht VK Zahlen und Modelle ohne Straßenzulassung fehlen da auch.
Beta ist also doppelt benachteiligt.


----------



## MfDoom (11. September 2016)

Ausserdem verbaut Beta japanische Motoren


----------



## Red-Hood (11. September 2016)

Bin mit meiner Street Triple R noch nie zwischen zwei Gängen gelandet. Muss Zufall sein. 
Teure Ersatzteile kenne ich eigentlich nur von meiner Suzuki, obwohl die SV alles andere als ein seltenes Modell war.


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal erklären, warum du mich so ankackst?!
> Nein. Ducati? Was ist das? War das eine Bäckerei?
> 
> Ich verstehe auch deinen Standpunkt nicht.
> Du bist Pro-Europa-Maschinen, zerstörst deine Argumente aber selber, in dem du Honda über Ducati stellst?



Ich kacke nur zurück  

Honda über Ducati ? Weil sie mehr Geld für Werbung ausgeben als das Geschäftsvolumen von Ducati ? Sollen sie, gibt ja genug die ihre Mühlen kaufen und mit Image lässt sich Geld verdienen. Nur mit mir nicht.

Und außerdem, die 200 Urban ist einfach die schönste, geilste, leichteste und einzigste . 



> Was gibt es an kleinen Herstellen abgesehen von Beta und GasGas?



Abgesehen vom Endurosegment alle italienischen Hersteller, sofern sie noch nicht von Piaggio geschluckt wurden wie  zB.Derby. Norton, Triumph, KTM, Husqvarna was weiß ich noch ...



> Bin mit meiner Street Triple R noch nie zwischen zwei Gängen gelandet. Muss Zufall sein.



Ne, das ist mir auch noch nicht passiert.  Hast du die original Übersetzung drin 16x47 ? Ich bin am überlegen sie länger zu übersetzen ooooder Quickshifter


----------



## Grestorn (11. September 2016)

Mit meiner Multistrada lande ich immer wieder zwischen den Gängen, gerade beim reißen, wenn man mal sportlicher unterwegs ist. 

Meine R1 hatte das nie und die Fireblade nur sehr selten. 

Trotzdem bin ich mit der Duc gerade sehr happy. Den einen oder anderen Mangel muss man allerdings abkönnen, mit keinem meiner Japaner hatte ich je den Hauch eines Problems, mit der Duc schon (trockenes und dadurch zerstörtes Lenkopflager, defekter Tankfüllgeber, quitschende Bremsen...).


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2016)

Kupplung sauber entlüftet ?

Ansonsten tägliche Kleinigkeiten, solange die Zahnriemen halten ...


----------



## turbosnake (11. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Endurosegment alle italienischen Hersteller, sofern sie noch nicht von Piaggio geschluckt wurden wie  zB.Derby. Norton, Triumph, KTM, Husqvarna was weiß ich noch ...


Husqvarna gehört KTM und die sind nicht klein.
Gibt dann noch Sommer und Neander mit ihren Diesen und Royal Enfield.
Wobei es mir eigentlich um Enduro Hersteller ging.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ne, das ist mir auch noch nicht passiert.  Hast du die original Übersetzung drin 16x47 ? Ich bin am überlegen sie länger zu übersetzen ooooder Quickshifter


Ja. Ich werde auch nichts mehr daran ändern.
Eine Zeit lang wollte ich die Auspuffanlage wechseln, weil Zard da eine ziemlich schöne hat. 

Ich habe Probleme mit meinem Steißbein und suche mir deswegen etwas mit einer sportlicheren Sitzposition, damit ich besagte Stelle komplett entlasten kann.
Die Tuono V4 1100 RR gefällt mir ziemlich gut, aber da sitzt man leider auch etwas zu aufrecht. Eigentlich bleibt nur die Ducati Streetfighter, weil ich Supersportler nicht mag. ^^


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2016)

Bei meinem Duc Händler steht eine 1198, professionell umgebaut auf Naked, sehr exotisch aber geil. Nur die 5mm Moosgummi des Monococks sind wohl nix für deinen Steiß.


----------



## MfDoom (11. September 2016)

Du weisst schon das du bei einer sportlichen Sitzposition auf deinen Eiern sitzt und weisst was das in der Praxis bedeutet? 
Wegen Steissbeinproblemen eine sportlichere Sitzposition zu suchen ist der falsche Weg, ich fürchte da wirst du nicht glücklich werden. Wer Streetfighter fahren will darf nicht rumpienzen, das sind keine Motorräder um gemütlich eine Runde zu fahren


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Street Triple R


Wie ist Triumph so?


T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich kacke nur zurück


Ich wollte nie was böses schreiben.  Sorry, wenn es so klang ^^


T-Drive schrieb:


> Und außerdem, die 200 Urban ist einfach die schönste, geilste, leichteste und einzigste .


Nein!  Wenn du Super Motos meinst, ist ganz klar die SMC-R vorne! 


T-Drive schrieb:


> was weiß ich noch ...


Wie kann man nur Husaberg vergessen?


----------



## turbosnake (11. September 2016)

Husaberg gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. September 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das du bei einer sportlichen Sitzposition auf deinen Eiern sitzt und weisst was das in der Praxis bedeutet?
> Wegen Steissbeinproblemen eine sportlichere Sitzposition zu suchen ist der falsche Weg, ich fürchte da wirst du nicht glücklich werden. Wer Streetfighter fahren will darf nicht rumpienzen, das sind keine Motorräder um gemütlich eine Runde zu fahren


Auf meinem Fahrrad sitzt man eigentlich auch so, sodass es kein Problem darstellen sollte. 
Das ist irreparabel und deswegen ist es ganz sicher nicht der falsche Weg. Es geht mir nicht um Bequemlichkeit, aber ich brauche nicht die nächsten 12 Stunden nach jeder Tour Schmerzen haben.
Ich bin die Ducati Streetfighter schon mehrmals gefahren oder auch Supersportler. Wie gesagt, das Steißbein wird komplett entlastet. Ist mir egal, ob ich dann auf den Armen hänge.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wie ist Triumph so?


Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Die Street Triple R fährt sich leicht und hat relativ viel Leistung. Bei 675 ccm³ muss man sie aber in höheren Drehzahlbereichen fahren, damit sie richtig zieht. Unter 7000 Touren tut sich wenig.


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2016)

> Und außerdem, die 200 Urban ist einfach die schönste, geilste, leichteste und einzigste .
> Nein!  Wenn du Super Motos meinst, ist ganz klar die SMC-R vorne!




Die beiden kann man nicht vergleichen, das sind verschiedene Ligen.

Husaberg ist tot, weil immer alle lieber Japaner kaufen.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Bei meinem Duc Händler steht eine 1198, professionell umgebaut auf Naked, sehr exotisch aber geil. Nur die 5mm Moosgummi des Monococks sind wohl nix für deinen Steiß.


Oh, sorry. Den Beitrag übersehen.

Bei Ducati Berlin gabs die Speedfighter. Da war auch der Motor einer 1198 drin. 180 kg bei 180 PS. 
Tuning-Motorrad: Ducati Berlin Speedfighter - Motorradtests - MOTORRAD

Bei der Sitzposition berührt das Steißbein den Sitz doch gar nicht. Da sitzte eigentlich nur auf den Schenkeln. Außerdem wirds Gewicht besser auf die Arme verteilt.


----------



## turbosnake (12. September 2016)

Husaverg ist weg, da KTM Husqvarna gekauft hat.


----------



## >ExX< (15. September 2016)

Hey Leute, bei meiner KTM 690 SM rutscht die Kupplung durch. 1. bis 3. Gang garnicht, es passiert also nur in den oberen 3 Gängen. Hatte das schonmal Anfang der Saison dass die Kupplung im 6. Gang mal kurz gerutscht ist. Also durchbeschleunigt im 6. und dann ging der Drehzahlmesser unverhältnismäßig schnell hoch. Jetzt vor paar Wochen ist es halt auch im 4. und 5. Gang aufgetreten, in Kurven tritt das stärker auf. Öl ist keine 1000Km drin, und fahre das Öl eigentlich ohne Probleme. Ist 10W60 Racing von Ravenol. Kann es sein dass die Kupplungsscheiben einfach nur platt sind, oder was gibts da noch so für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Iconoclast (15. September 2016)

Kennt hier jemand RecArt? Habe ich mich gerade mal schnell durchgeklickt, ist schon verdammt professionell gemacht. Sind richtig schöne Videos dabei. 

â•‘The Streetslaveâ•‘ - Solo Campaign 2k15 - YouTube


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. September 2016)

Gestern wurde meine schwarz-rote Honda CBR125R geleifert. 
Ich habe mich gefreut, wie ein Ei! 

Jetzt muss nur noch der Lappen fertig werden.

Nach der Arbeit lade ich mal ein Bild hoch!


----------



## orca113 (16. September 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Gestern wurde meine schwarz-rote Honda CBR125R geleifert.
> Ich habe mich gefreut, wie ein Ei!
> 
> Jetzt muss nur noch der Lappen fertig werden.
> ...



Super!

Wünsche dir Spass und gute Fahrt!


----------



## T-Drive (16. September 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bei meiner KTM 690 SM rutscht die Kupplung durch. 1. bis 3. Gang garnicht, es passiert also nur in den oberen 3 Gängen. Hatte das schonmal Anfang der Saison dass die Kupplung im 6. Gang mal kurz gerutscht ist. Also durchbeschleunigt im 6. und dann ging der Drehzahlmesser unverhältnismäßig schnell hoch. Jetzt vor paar Wochen ist es halt auch im 4. und 5. Gang aufgetreten, in Kurven tritt das stärker auf. Öl ist keine 1000Km drin, und fahre das Öl eigentlich ohne Probleme. Ist 10W60 Racing von Ravenol. Kann es sein dass die Kupplungsscheiben einfach nur platt sind, oder was gibts da noch so für Möglichkeiten?



Latürnich könnten die Lamellen platt sein, ist ja ein Verschleißteil.  Da es in Kurven stärker ist glaub ichs aber nicht.

Seit 1000 km Ravenol ? was war denn vorher drin ? Bei nem Markenwechsl könnte es sein dass sich das Öl nicht mit den Resten des alten Öles verträgt und uU. sich Gelee gebildet hat. 

Hydraulische Kupplung ? Wenn, dann schöne Luftblase im Ausgleichsbehälter ? sonst ist immer Druck aufm Nehmerzylinder/Ausrücklager.


----------



## Offset (16. September 2016)

Kann es sein, dass dein öl die JASO MA Norm nicht erfüllt (tut es so wie ich es gesehen habe nämlich nicht)? Dann weißt du nämlich was das Problem ist.


----------



## mülla1 (18. September 2016)

Syntheyisches Öl? Kann sein das sich das nicht mit der starken Drehmomententwicklung verträgt. Ich hab auf meiner Superduke immer mineralisches gefahren weil das extra empfohlen wurde. 
Generell gilt bei grossvolumigen Zylindern eher die Regel auf Syntheyisches oder halbsynthetisches Öl zu verzichten. 

Was sonst noch geht ist die Sache mit der Vermischung von 2 ölsorten. KTM ist eh auch dafür bekannt komisch auf andere Öle als original von KTM empfohlenen zu reagieren. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. September 2016)

Würde auch mal auf die Vermischung der zwei Ölsorten tippen.

Mein Fahrlehrer ist grade im Urlaub 
Ich will wieder fahren 
Aber in der Zeit konnte ich mich jetzt mal richtig auf das Mopped konzentrieren das ich will: Die Yamaha MT-125 

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus? Tragt ihr lieber weiße oder schwarze Kleidung? Bin am Überlegen mir weiße zu holen, da grade im Sommer das ganze doch deutlich angenehmer ist oder?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. September 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Die Yamaha MT-125


Gutes Motorrad, aber viel zu teuer! 4600€ bei meinen Händlern ... 
Am besten holst du sie dir gebraucht.
Es gibt auch eine große facebook-Gruppe für das Motorrad. Die wenigsten kaufen sich die ABS-Variante, weil sie den Aufpreis für das ohnehin schon das teure Motorrad nicht bezahlen wollen/können.


----------



## DOcean (20. September 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus? Tragt ihr lieber weiße oder schwarze Kleidung? Bin am Überlegen mir weiße zu holen, da grade im Sommer das ganze doch deutlich angenehmer ist oder?



auf weiß sieht man halt echt jeden Fliegens.... 

Ich hab ne schwarze Hose+Stiefel+Helm, Jacke ist grau mit Bedruckung... Andere Farben (außer schwarz) sind günstig auch schlecht zu bekommen...


----------



## Dustin91 (20. September 2016)

Die da:

http://www.alpinestars.com/media/ca...7136e95/m/o/motegi_2pc_suit_black_white_1.jpg


----------



## Red-Hood (20. September 2016)

Meine Leder-Kombi is mehr weiß als schwarz. Lässt sich mühelos reinigen und ist im Sommer tatsächlich viel angenehmer als schwarz, sofern man länger an der Sonne ist. Helm ebenso.


----------



## T-Drive (21. September 2016)

Oh ooh 

Roy Black - Ganz in weiss - YouTube


----------



## orca113 (21. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Oh ooh
> 
> Roy Black - Ganz in weiss - YouTube




Offen gestanden, ich würde niemals weiß anziehen... Geschmackssache aber... ich niemals


----------



## T-Drive (21. September 2016)

Wieso ?

Als Stationsarzt oder Krankenschwester ... 

aber uffm Moped net wirklich.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. September 2016)

Ich kenne den Text von "Ganz in weiß" auswendig. 
Das war allerdings nicht, was mich zum Kauf der größtenteils weißen Kombi gebracht hat.


----------



## T-Drive (21. September 2016)

Dear Red,

ich wollte mich nicht auf dich beziehen, sorry, sondern auf den Youngster der gefragt hat.

Jeder was ihm gefällt.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. September 2016)

Haha, kein Problem.
Dachte auch auch nicht, dass du dich damit auf mich beziehst. War nur etwas Spaß. 

Abseits des Motorrads finde ich weiß auch nicht wirklich ansprechend. Selbst ein weißes Motorrad wäre für mich ein No-Go. 
Allerdings finde ich die Kombination weiß-schwarz bei der Bekleidung zugunsten geringerer Temperaturen ok.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. September 2016)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich ne weiße Panigale eigentlich ziemlich geil finde 
http://inhelmet.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/1910.jpg


----------



## Red-Hood (21. September 2016)

Für mich wäre es die hier.
https://cdn.rideapart.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/panigale-front.jpg

Mir fällt grad auf, dass alle Fahrzeuge, die ich besitze oder besessen habe, schwarz sind, ob Auto oder Motorrad. 
Join the Dark Side!


----------



## Dustin91 (21. September 2016)

Mein Auto ist auch schwarz


----------



## Icedaft (21. September 2016)

Habt Ihr es so langsam... ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (21. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Latürnich könnten die Lamellen platt sein, ist ja ein Verschleißteil.  Da es in Kurven stärker ist glaub ichs aber nicht.
> 
> Seit 1000 km Ravenol ? was war denn vorher drin ? Bei nem Markenwechsl könnte es sein dass sich das Öl nicht mit den Resten des alten Öles verträgt und uU. sich Gelee gebildet hat.
> 
> Hydraulische Kupplung ? Wenn, dann schöne Luftblase im Ausgleichsbehälter ? sonst ist immer Druck aufm Nehmerzylinder/Ausrücklager.


Habe vorher auch schon Raavenol drin gehabt, und komplett ohne Kupplungsrutschen davon gekommen. Vor etwa 1000km war der letzte Ölwechsel, es ist wieder Ravenol reingekommen. Vorher war noch das Öl vom Händler drin, was es war kann ich leider nicht sagen  Wusste ich agrnicht dass sich Ölsorten nicht miteinander vertragen, aber da lohnt dann sicher mal nen Blick auf die Lamellen.



Offset schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass dein öl die JASO MA Norm nicht erfüllt (tut es so wie ich es gesehen habe nämlich nicht)? Dann weißt du nämlich was das Problem ist.


Gut dass du es sagst, sollte ich mal checken



mülla schrieb:


> Syntheyisches Öl? Kann sein das sich das nicht mit der starken Drehmomententwicklung verträgt. Ich hab auf meiner Superduke immer mineralisches gefahren weil das extra empfohlen wurde.
> Generell gilt bei grossvolumigen Zylindern eher die Regel auf Syntheyisches oder halbsynthetisches Öl zu verzichten.
> 
> Was sonst noch geht ist die Sache mit der Vermischung von 2 ölsorten. KTM ist eh auch dafür bekannt komisch auf andere Öle als original von KTM empfohlenen zu reagieren.
> ...


Ich benutze nur vollsynthetische Öle, dachte immer dass mineralische Öle nicht so gut sein sollen? Was für ein Öl war das denn genau? Dann sollte ich mal überlegen zu wechseln. Aber bin mir ja ziemlich sicher dass die vollsynthetisch empfehlen oder?


----------



## hendrosch (21. September 2016)

Vollsynthetisches Öl ist idR auch am besten, wenns es die JASO MA erfüllt sollte es auch zu keinen Problemen mit der Kupplung kommen.
Guck mal genau nach was der Hersteller empfiehlt, Visko und Normen und dann ob bei deinem Öl, ob was nicht passt, aber wenns mit dem schon mal gut ging wird wohl die Kupplung durch sein


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Join the Dark Side!


Nur weil euer Licht kaputt ist!


----------



## Red-Hood (22. September 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Nur weil euer Licht kaputt ist!


Ich fahre sowieso nur, wenn es hell ist. Also kein Problem.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich fahre sowieso nur, wenn es hell ist. Also kein Problem.


Naja, ich habe auch eine schwarz-weiße Textil-Kombi und meine CBR ist auch schwarz. 

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch einen anderen Auspuff verbaut? Wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## orca113 (22. September 2016)

Habe auf meiner Suzuki GSX nen Bos Auspuff verbaut. Ganz böses Teil.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. September 2016)

Ich habe den Hurric Pro 2. Sehr geiles Teil. Überhört wird man damit jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## orca113 (22. September 2016)

Auf welcher Maschine?

Glaube mein Bos ist nicht Original. So assi laut und geil ist kein Bos Auspuff. Das sagen auch andere Bos Besitzer auf GSXen


----------



## mülla1 (22. September 2016)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Vollsynthetisches Öl ist idR auch am besten, wenns es die JASO MA erfüllt sollte es auch zu keinen Problemen mit der Kupplung kommen.
> Guck mal genau nach was der Hersteller empfiehlt, Visko und Normen und dann ob bei deinem Öl, ob was nicht passt, aber wenns mit dem schon mal gut ging wird wohl die Kupplung durch sein


Jep, gebe ich dir recht, wobei sich die jaso ma Norm hauptsächlich auf Viskosität und Eigenschaften bzgl scherwirkungen bezieht. Die ma Norm sagt ja auch das das Öl für nasskupplungen geeignet ist weil der reibbeiwert geprüft wurde. 

Ich weiss jetzt gerade nicht mehr genau welches Öl ich gefahren bin, bei ktm ist das eh immer recht speziell (die Duke hat ja noch nichtmal eine trockensumpfschmierung). Ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können das es 10W-50, oder 15W-60 war. 
Die zweite Zahl bezieht sich ja auf die Viskositätseigenschaften bei hohen Temperaturen. Der LC8 Motor in der Superduke hat eine extrem hohe Verdichtung und dementsprechende Hotspots an gewissen stellen, was vom Öl abgefangen werden muss. 
Nichtsdestotrotz hört man häufiger von Kupplungsproblemen, wenn die zwei Faktoren hohes peak Drehmoment (weil grossvolumiger 2 Zylinder) und  vollsynthetisches Öl zusammen kommen. 
Viele Mechaniker empfehlen daher dann die mineralische variante. 

Habt ihr übrigens auch recht, vollsynthetisches ist eigentlich das bessere Öl weil es mehr Additive zur Lebensdauerverlängerung enthält. Allerdings bezieht sich das meist auf Kfz Motoren wo die wartungsintervalle eine ganz andere Rolle spielen und auch viel weiter auseinander liegen. 

Empfehlung an den Herren mit den Kupplungsproblemen:
Erstmal die technik checken. Also nehmerzylinder wenn hydraulische Kupplung, ansonsten checken was die seilzüge so sagen (auch mal mit lenkereinschlag usw prüfen). Wenn das nix bringt ist vielleicht ein ölwechsel erstmal das einfachste. Hier nur nicht die ölsorten mischen  
Zu guter letzt kann man immer noch die gesamte Kupplung öffnen.. Wobei das ja am aufwendigsten wäre  

Zur Auspuff frage:
Hab früher immer auf BOS gesetzt.. Erst an meiner Bandit von 98, da kam wenigstens noch Sound bei weg  dann hatte ich einen BOS GP (so einen 30cm shorty) an meiner 08er gixxer. Blöd dabei war das ja ab 06 die Euro 3 Norm für motorräder gilt und man die Katalysatoren nicht mehr abnehmen konnte. Hab damals dann einfach einen anderen Krümmer verbaut und die Kurven über einen powercommander angepasst. Dann war auch wieder Sound da 
Zu guter letzt hatte ich an der Superduke endtöpfe von sil moto.. Die haben am meisten Krach gemacht 

Edit:

Auf welcher Maschine?<br />
<br />
Glaube mein Bos ist nicht Original. So assi laut und geil ist kein Bos Auspuff. Das sagen auch andere Bos Besitzer auf GSXen

Was für eine Gixxe?  was die moppeds angeht kenn ich mich ganz gut aus.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. September 2016)

Hatte heute wieder eine unschöne Begegnung mit nem Kontrolleur in der Bahn, sauerei was die da abziehen!
Werde jetzt wohl meine School Card stornieren und denen jetzt mal meinen Mittelfinger zeigen. Geht mir gegen den Strich was die da abziehen.

So, jetzt zu meinem Text:
Wie ist es im Winter mit Lederkombi zu fahren? Sollte man da was drunter anziehen? Mein Schulweg ist nicht sonderlich lang. 10 Minuten mitm Auto. Geht das bei 5-10 Grad oder wird es zu kalt?


----------



## taks (23. September 2016)

Wenn ihr es grad vom Öl habt: Bei mir tritt seit diesem Sommer irgendwo Öl aus und rinnt dann über den Motor (nur ein bisschen, aber man siehts eben). Kann das daher kommen, dass ich falsches Öl (höhere Viskosität) nachgefüllt habe?


----------



## Offset (24. September 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Wie ist es im Winter mit Lederkombi zu fahren? Sollte man da was drunter anziehen? Mein Schulweg ist nicht sonderlich lang. 10 Minuten mitm Auto. Geht das bei 5-10 Grad oder wird es zu kalt?



Ich fahr mit Textilkombi (und integriertem Futter) bis 0 Grad wenn es sein muss, das ist dann aber echt kalt. Ich kann mit kaum vorstellen, dass das mit einer Lederkombi noch angenehm ist. Kommt aber natürlich auch auf deine Kälteempfindlichkeit an.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. September 2016)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit Textilkombi (und integriertem Futter) bis 0 Grad wenn es sein muss, das ist dann aber echt kalt. Ich kann mit kaum vorstellen, dass das mit einer Lederkombi noch angenehm ist. Kommt aber natürlich auch auf deine Kälteempfindlichkeit an.



Ich fahr bei 10 Grad noch im T Shirt Fahrrad 
Bin da eigentlich recht unempfindlich ^^


----------



## Red-Hood (25. September 2016)

Ich trage das ganze Jahr über kurze Hosen, dennoch ist das auf dem Motorrad etwas anderes. Pro 10 km/h wird es gefühlt ein Grad kälter, sofern deine Klamotten oder Helm etwas Luft durchlassen.
Da holste dir ganz schnell ne Erkältung, wenn du nicht richtig gekleidet bist.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Maschine?



Der ist auf der GSR750.


----------



## T-Drive (25. September 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn ihr es grad vom Öl habt: Bei mir tritt seit diesem Sommer irgendwo Öl aus und rinnt dann über den Motor (nur ein bisschen, aber man siehts eben). Kann das daher kommen, dass ich falsches Öl (höhere Viskosität) nachgefüllt habe?



 Ich tippe auf Ventildeckeldichtung wenns von ganz oben kommt. Der Schlauch von der Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung geht zum LuFikasten oder iwo in den Rahmen, auch mal schauen ob der richt liegt und dicht ist.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. September 2016)

Also an der Viskosität liegt es höchst Wahrscheinlich nicht ^^

In den nächsten Tagen wird mein Baby gekauft 
Kleidung wenn ich es schaffe am Freitag :3
Ich freu mich so hart mit einem"Pisslangsamen" (Zitat vieler Motorradfahrer die mehr als 500ccm haben) Mopped zu fahren.
Dürfte man mal fragen wie ihr auf die Idee gekommen seit den Schein zu machen?


----------



## Red-Hood (26. September 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Dürfte man mal fragen wie ihr auf die Idee gekommen seit den Schein zu machen?


Das Verlangen hatte ich schon mit 16. Zum Glück haben meine Eltern mich vom A1 abgehalten, denn sonst wäre ich länger mit einer 125er rumgefahren.
Habe also Auto und Motorrad zusammen gemacht und mit 18 meine SV 650S gekauft.
Weiß noch wie extrem ich mich nach 2 Jahren freute, als die Drossel weg war. Der Unterschied war allerdings gar nicht so groß. (Von 34 auf 72 PS)

Zur Schulzeit und selbst an der Uni kam/kommt man bei den richtigen Mädels ziemlich gut an, wenn man mit Mopped kam. 
Die Ü25er begeistern sich dafür allerdings weniger. Da muss es dann das dicke Auto sein.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Die Ü25er begeistern sich dafür allerdings weniger. Da muss es dann das dicke Auto sein.


Weil sie nicht wissen, was Zweiräder können. 
Es gibt Motorräder, die einen Benzer im ersten und zweiten Gang abziehen. 
Da bringt dir die Launch Control auch nichts, wenn dich die S1000RR blank macht.


----------



## >ExX< (26. September 2016)

Selbst mit meinen mickrigen 64PS ziehe ich 99% aller Autos im Straßenverkehr ab 

Edit: @mülla: Habe die ganze Kupplung geöffnet. Scheiben sind gut, gereinigt, auch wenn kein Schmierzeug dran war. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal dass das neue Öl Abhilfe schafft.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. September 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Weil sie nicht wissen, was Zweiräder können.
> Es gibt Motorräder, die einen Benzer im ersten und zweiten Gang abziehen.
> Da bringt dir die Launch Control auch nichts, wenn dich die S1000RR blank macht.


Sie wissen aber, was Zweiräder nicht können: Kinder zur Schule fahren, Platz für den Großeinkauf bieten, eine Möglichkeit sein, um in den Urlaub zu fahren. 
Und falls es nicht darum geht, eignet sich selbst eine Panigale nicht wirklich als Statussymbol. Da muss es dann schon eine Desmosedici sein. 

Wegen des geringen Gewichtes hängst du natürlich mit fast jedem Motorrad ein Auto ab. <4 Sekunden auf 100 sind da eigentlich eher die Regel.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (27. September 2016)

Oder halt 12 Sekunden wenn es ne 125er ist


----------



## blautemple (27. September 2016)

Da ist ein "normales" Motorrad eher bei 200


----------



## Red-Hood (28. September 2016)

Nächstes Jahr kommen übrigens schöne Modelle von Ducati und Husqvarna raus. Bei Ducati die Supersport als etwas alltagstauglicherer Supersportler mit Optik einer Panigale und vermutlich der Technik der Hypermotard bzw. Monster.
Bei Husqvarna verschiedene Modelle namens Vitpillen, bei denen der Lenker etwas tiefer angebracht wird als bei der Konkurrenz aus dem eigenen Hause (KTM). Auch der Motor der 1290 Superduke soll verbaut werden. Der Motor der 690 bekommt auch wieder eine kleine Leistungssteigerung und soll bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nicht mehr so extrem rumzicken. Optisch sind sie minimalistischer gehalten als die KTMs.
Mir gefallen sie recht gut.


----------



## STSLeon (28. September 2016)

und die neuen Fireblade, die neue GSX-R 1000. Dafür verlassen uns auch viele Modelle


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Sie wissen aber, was Zweiräder nicht können: Kinder zur Schule fahren, Platz für den Großeinkauf bieten, eine Möglichkeit sein, um in den Urlaub zu fahren.


Unter "dicken Autos" verstehe ich die klassischen Angeberkarren und die werden eigentlich nicht für diese Zwecke benutzt. 


Wie sieht das eigentlich bei den großen Maschinen aus?
Ich habe jetzt eine Honda CBR125R JC50, weil ich mit einer Yamaha YZF-R125 oder einer Aprilia RS4 125 aufgrund der Sitzposition nicht klarkommen würde.

Ich habe erzählt bekommen, dass man wohl Touring-Lenker verbauen kann, die einen aufrechter Sitzen lassen.
Geht das (legal) wirklich?
Das würde ich bei meiner "großen" später machen wollen.
Da habe ich an Reiseenduros, Naked Bikes, Sporttourer oder Super Motos gedacht.
Eine Honda CBR600RR mit aufrechter Sitzposition wäre ja schon der Hammer. 

Ich finde es auch immer lustig (ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen!), wenn sich Leute Maschinen mit 250cm³, 350cm³ etc. Hubraum kaufen. Für mich sind das keine Zahlen.  Für mich gibt es nur 50cm³, 125cm³,  600cm³ oder 1000cm³ und drüber. 
Ausnahmen mache ich da, wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, wie z.B. bei einer Yamaha WR450X/R oder einer Yamaha XT660X/R.


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2016)

Zum Motorrad gehört so viel mehr als nur der Hubraum. Kurvenverhalten wie Aufstellmoment oder ob man in die Kurve reinbremsen kann, Lastwechsel und solche Spässe
Ich finde bis jetzt um 800 ccm und zwei Zylinder als das Beste Verhältnis zwischen Gewicht und Power. Zu schwere Trümmer sind nichts für mich. Zwei Zylinder für die Power von unten, wo ich sie brauche. 
Eine nuda 900 würde ich gerne mal fahren, aber wahrscheinlich ist der Motor nicht sehr standfest. 
Supermoto bin ich leider auch noch nie gefahren, die könnten meine Meinung ändern. Auf jeden Fall müssen Motorräder für mich flink und in jeder Situation leicht zu beherrschen sein, es gibt diese Momente in denen man dem Tod von der Schippe springen muss.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. September 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> ...


Ja, natürlich gehört da mehr als nur der Hubraum zu, aber ich finde diese "krummen" Zahlen nicht ansprechend. Man schaue sich die Namen der Ducati-Modelle an: 906, 860, 750 etc. 

Die Husqvarna Nuda 900 soll eine Bombe sein:
Husqvarna Nuda 900R - Tribute - YouTube


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2016)

die Videos von dem adligen Söhnchen kenne ich, natürlich 
Trotzdem, man findet eigentlich keine N900er oder BMW f800 (auf der basiert die Nuda) mit hohen Laufzahlen. Der Motor ist eher langhubig ausgelegt, das führt zu mehr Verschleiss, besonders wenn man sie ausdreht.


----------



## taks (29. September 2016)

Mir würde die Suzuki LS 650 Savage gefallen. Was gemütliches um durch die Gegend zu kurven  
Aber ich bin überhaupt nicht motiviert die grosse Prüfung zu machen -.-


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2016)

Die Prüfung ist wie Zahnarzt. Ätzend, aber man ist echt froh, wenn mans hinter sich gebracht hat... Es lohnt sich!

Ich hab meinen Schein vor gut 20 Jahren gemacht und keine Minute bereut. Motorräder sind ein wichtiger Teil meines Lebens geworden. Auch wenn's hin und wieder mal echt weh getan hat.


----------



## taks (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Prüfung ist wie Zahnarzt. Ätzend, aber man ist echt froh, wenn mans hinter sich gebracht hat... Es lohnt sich!
> 
> Ich hab meinen Schein vor gut 20 Jahren gemacht und keine Minute bereut. Motorräder sind ein wichtiger Teil meines Lebens geworden. Auch wenn's hin und wieder mal echt weh getan hat.



Das dumme ist eben, dass das Motorrad für die Prüfung mindestens 40kW haben muss.
Dann kann ich erstmal noch ein Motorrad kaufen/mieten weil die Savage nur 18kW hat


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Das dumme ist eben, dass das Motorrad für die Prüfung mindestens 40kW haben muss.
> Dann kann ich erstmal noch ein Motorrad kaufen/mieten weil die Savage nur 18kW hat



Du musst die Prüfung doch nicht auf Deinem eigenen Bike absolvieren. Das macht man mit einem Fahrschulbike. Das ist m.W. sogar vorgeschrieben.


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Mir würde die Suzuki LS 650 Savage gefallen. Was gemütliches um durch die Gegend zu kurven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naa, die 125er blubbert wohl doch zuwenig


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du musst die Prüfung doch nicht auf Deinem eigenen Bike absolvieren. Das macht man mit einem Fahrschulbike. Das ist m.W. sogar vorgeschrieben.


Du darfst die Prüfung auf dem eigenen Motorrad durchführen, aber du hast dann kein versichertes Fahrzeug.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Du darfst die Prüfung auf dem eigenen Motorrad durchführen, aber du hast dann kein versichertes Fahrzeug.



Echt? Wer würde unter diesen Umständen die Prüfung auf dem eigenen Bike absolvieren?


----------



## T-Drive (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Echt? Wer würde unter diesen Umständen die Prüfung auf dem eigenen Bike absolvieren?



Na der, der sich seiner Sache sicher ist. Fahren lernste eh nicht in der Fahrschule. 

PS.
So ein Einzylinder mit äußerst seltsamen 10 266 cm³ hat schon was 

 Lanz D 8506 – Wikibooks,


----------



## orca113 (29. September 2016)

Ja wir haben hier jedes Jahr so ein Traktoren treffen im Dorf. Ist schon beeindruckend wenn die die Kisten vor meinem Schlafzimmer anwerfen.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Na der, der sich seiner Sache sicher ist. Fahren lernste eh nicht in der Fahrschule.



Darum geht's nicht. Ich würde nie ohne Versicherung fahren. Das kann Dich schnell Millionen kosten.


----------



## taks (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du musst die Prüfung doch nicht auf Deinem eigenen Bike absolvieren. Das macht man mit einem Fahrschulbike. Das ist m.W. sogar vorgeschrieben.


Ich glaub ich Frage mal meinen Fahrlehrer.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Naa, die 125er blubbert wohl doch zuwenig






T-Drive schrieb:


> So ein Einzylinder mit äußerst seltsamen 10 266 cm³ hat schon was
> 
> Lanz D 8506 – Wikibooks,



Hab so einen mal bei uns auf der Strasse gesehen. Der zündet gefühlt nur alle 2 Sekunden ^^


----------



## Rat Six (29. September 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Dürfte man mal fragen wie ihr auf die Idee gekommen seit den Schein zu machen?


Die Motorradreisen von Michael Martin, Sam Manicom und anderen haben mich dazu angestiftet. Nachdem ich es dieses Frühjahr geschafft habe meine Ducati zu verkaufen, kommt nun wohl eher unerwartet doch wieder ein Mopped.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Sie wissen aber, was Zweiräder nicht können: Kinder zur Schule fahren, Platz für den Großeinkauf bieten, eine Möglichkeit sein, um in den Urlaub zu fahren.


In den Urlaub fahren geht tadellos.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. September 2016)

Meine Nachbarin fährt ne alte Harley. Der Motor läuft so unrund. Eine Fehlzündung nach der anderen. Allerdings hörste die beim Starten im Umkreis von 300 Metern oder noch mehr. 



Rat Six schrieb:


> In den Urlaub fahren geht tadellos.


Wäre mir zu unbequem.


----------



## T-Drive (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Darum geht's nicht. Ich würde nie ohne Versicherung fahren. Das kann Dich schnell Millionen kosten.



Mißverständnis.

Natürlich muss deine eigene Maschine zugelassen, also versichert sein.



> Hab so einen mal bei uns auf der Strasse gesehen. Der zündet gefühlt nur alle 2 Sekunden ^^



Wenn er seine Höchstdrehzahl von 540 U/min erreicht, zünselt er schon öfter ...


----------



## blautemple (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Darum geht's nicht. Ich würde nie ohne Versicherung fahren. Das kann Dich schnell Millionen kosten.



Doch versichert muss sie sein. Du meldest die Maschine also ungedrosselt an dafür brauchst du ja keinen Führerschein und dann lässt du jemanden mit dem passenden Schein zur Prüfung fahren. Ab da kannst du dann ja selbst fahren


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> mit äußerst seltsamen 10 266 cm³ hat schon was


Jaja  Ich merke es mir!


----------



## Iconoclast (29. September 2016)

Die eigene Maschine ist nicht grundsätzlich unversichert. Kenne welche die die Prüfung auf der eigenen gemacht haben. Man muss nur bei seiner Versicherung anrufen und nett fragen, die Stellen dann ein Schreiben aus, dass das Fahrzeug auch in der Fahrschule versichert ist. Ob das aber generell alle Versicherungen machen, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab an meiner 690er SM leider immernoch Kupplungsrutschen. Habe die Lamellen ja komplett gereinigt und neues Öl verwendet was der Jaso MA2 Norm entspricht, genauer gesagt Motul V7100 10W60. 4. bis 6. Gang rutschen der Kupplung. Was kann ich noch machen? Die Federn von der Kupplung mal austauschen? Neue Lamellen? Die Lamellen haben noch ausreichend Belag drauf.


----------



## T-Drive (5. Oktober 2016)

Die Lamellen werden halt dünner, dadurch der Federweg länger und der Druck geringer, auch durch Materialermüdung der Federn. Und das bei diesem Drehmoment.
Wenn du nochmal aufmachst würde ich beides ersetzen. 
Schauen ob Grate in den Zahnflanken entstanden sind (Teil Nr.5 aufm Bild) und diese dann glätten.

ducati-clutch

Ist zwar ne Trockenkupplung, sieht in der Ölbad nich viel anders aus.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Oktober 2016)

Ok, die Erklärung macht auf jeden Fall Sinn 

Vielleicht liegts ja wirklich daran. Ich vermute mal, dass in der Ölbadkupplung, Öl dabei ist welches auf der Zeichnung nicht berücksichtigt ist?

Und Teil Nr.5 ist dann der Kupplungskorb oder?
Grate sind meines Wissens nach nicht vorhanden.


----------



## T-Drive (6. Oktober 2016)

> Und Teil Nr.5 ist dann der Kupplungskorb oder?



Nein. Das ist der Zahnkranz, auf dem laufen die Reibscheiben, die sind aus Stahl und der Kranz aus Alu, deshalb schlagen die Scheiben mit der Zeit Kerben und Grate entstehen. Sitzt auf dem Kurbelzapfen. Im Korb hängen die Lamellenscheiben und der sitzt auf der Getriebewelle.

Hier bei Pos.60, das ist der Korb.
kupplung


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2016)

Moin Leute, war gestern mit einem unserer Dienstfahrzeuge bei BMW wegen eine Kostenvoranschlags. Währen der Wagen dort begutachtet wurde habe ich in deren Motorradabteilung gestöbert. Stieß dort auf die R nine T. Holla die Waldfee... das könnte was für mich sein. Geiles Teil. Zumindest optisch. Habe jetzt eine Probefahrt gebucht am 17.10. werde euch berichten 

Ist die von euch schon mal einer gefahren?


----------



## MfDoom (6. Oktober 2016)

gefahren bin ich sie nicht aber optisch ist die  Honda schöner, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## blautemple (6. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, war gestern mit einem unserer Dienstfahrzeuge bei BMW wegen eine Kostenvoranschlags. Währen der Wagen dort begutachtet wurde habe ich in deren Motorradabteilung gestöbert. Stieß dort auf die R nine T. Holla die Waldfee... das könnte was für mich sein. Geiles Teil. Zumindest optisch. Habe jetzt eine Probefahrt gebucht am 17.10. werde euch berichten
> 
> Ist die von euch schon mal einer gefahren?



Selbst gefahren leider noch nicht, aber vor ca einem Jahr ist ein Kollege auf ner Motorrad Tour mit der mitgefahren und ******* ist die laut wenn die hinter einem fährt


----------



## Red-Hood (6. Oktober 2016)

Die nineT ist ein sehr schönes Motorrad! 
Fahren werde ich sie nicht, da ich es sportlicher mag.


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2016)

Cool  bin total gespannt. Vom Sound waren wohl schon einige Kunden begeistert sagte der BMW Fritze da.

@MFDoom: Die Honda spricht mich optisch nicht zu sehr an. Obwohl sie recht hübsch ist.


----------



## blautemple (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde die Tage wohl auch mal zu BMW gehen und eine Probefahrt mit der BMW S1000R machen. Die reizt mich schon länger


----------



## Red-Hood (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich wollte noch zu Agusta, weil ich mich in die 800 Dragster RR verguckt habe. Is mir momentan aber noch zu kalt.  (Schönwetterfahrer)
Auf der soll man ja auch eher armbetont sitzen.


----------



## blautemple (6. Oktober 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch zu Agusta, weil ich mich in die 800 Dragster RR verguckt habe. Is mir momentan aber noch zu kalt.  (Schönwetterfahrer)
> Auf der soll man ja auch eher armbetont sitzen.



Oh ja die MV Agustas gefallen mir auch, aber die Preise sind gesalzen und die Händlerdichte ist auch noch sehr gering.


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch zu Agusta, weil ich mich in die 800 Dragster RR verguckt habe. Is mir momentan aber noch zu kalt.  (Schönwetterfahrer)
> Auf der soll man ja auch eher armbetont sitzen.



Sehr schönes Teil. Aber die Ducati Diavel ist auch fein  Sind ja in etwa die gleichen Kisten.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß endlich was 15PS sind. Nämlich nix 

Bei Gegenwind grade so die 80 geschafft auf der Landstraße. Mit Reinlegen waren es dann 95. Der Gegenwind hat mich dann gefühlt fast vom Mopped gerissen 

Zu den Sportlichen Dingern:
Ich hab mich ja total in die RSV4 vernarrt. Das Ding ist ja mal ultra Sexy.
Noch geiler ist natürlich die 1299s. Aber die liegt noch in weiter Ferne...


----------



## Red-Hood (6. Oktober 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Oh ja die MV Agustas gefallen mir auch, aber die Preise sind gesalzen und die Händlerdichte ist auch noch sehr gering.


Ja, 16.000€. Das wird n kleines Loch in mein Konto reißen, aber bald kommt man als Kunde der Deutschen Bank eh nich mehr an sein Geld. Also schnell verprassen. 



orca113 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Teil. Aber die Ducati Diavel ist auch fein  Sind ja in etwa die gleichen Kisten.


Hihi, na, die sind schon komplett anders ausgelegt. Auf der Diavel kannste auch mal weiter fahren und zum Kurvenräubern is die schon etwas schwer, glaube ich.


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2016)

> Hihi, na, die sind schon komplett anders ausgelegt. Auf der Diavel kannste auch mal weiter fahren und zum Kurvenräubern is die schon etwas schwer, glaube ich.



Echt jetzt? ja ich kenne die Diavel X in natura und mir kommt es jetzt so vor wenn ich Bilder der 800 Dragster RR sehe als wären das ähnliche Konzepte und Kisten.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Oktober 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ich weiß endlich was 15PS sind. Nämlich nix
> 
> Bei Gegenwind grade so die 80 geschafft auf der Landstraße. Mit Reinlegen waren es dann 95. Der Gegenwind hat mich dann gefühlt fast vom Mopped gerissen



Na, dann warte mal auf den Sturm, wenn Du 250 fährst!


----------



## blautemple (6. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Na, dann warte mal auf den Sturm, wenn Du 250 fährst!



Auf meiner Naked geht der Wind bei 200 Sachen ganz schön auf den Nacken, da muss ich mich schon ordentlich dagegen stemmen. Vllt sollte ich doch mal eine kleine Scheibe anbauen, aber das sieht halt kacke aus ^^


----------



## Red-Hood (6. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? ja ich kenne die Diavel X in natura und mir kommt es jetzt so vor wenn ich Bilder der 800 Dragster RR sehe als wären das ähnliche Konzepte und Kisten.


Nene, da ist ein riesiger Unterschied. Die liegen ca. 50 kg auseinander, die Sitzposition ist auch komplett anders. Allerdings wird geschrieben, dass die Diavel sich wesentlich leichter bewegen lässt, als man es erwartet.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Na, dann warte mal auf den Sturm, wenn Du 250 fährst!



Das könnte noch eine Weile dauern ^^
So bis ich Mitte zwanzig bin oder ich Gewinne im Lotto mit 20 
Abgesehen davon bin ich eh nicht so der krasse Speed Fan. Mit reichen gemütliche 100-120. Mehr fährt ne 125er eh nüsch.


----------



## Rat Six (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich wollte Gestern eine Probefahrt mit der 1200er GS vormerken und bekomme als Antwort, dass sie keine Versicherung mehr haben, mit 1. Oktober ausgelaufen... Ich soll bitte warten bis nächstes Jahr...


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2016)

Hats im Tirol nicht schon Schnee?


----------



## MfDoom (6. Oktober 2016)

gibt genug bei Mobile.de die dich fahren lassen


----------



## Rat Six (7. Oktober 2016)

Ne, Schnee haben wir noch keinen. 
Aber es ist schon ein schlechter Witz, dass BMW Bozen seine Testmoppeds nur bis Oktober versichert hat... 
Egal, dann eben nächste Woche die neue Afrika Twin.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Oktober 2016)

Meine Fresse, manche Menschen haben echt einfach nur einen Dachschaden....
ZUGESCHLAGEN Wanderer schlagt fahrende Motorradfahrer mit Stock ANGRY PEOPLE | Motorrad Nachrichten - YouTube


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, manche Menschen haben echt einfach nur einen Dachschaden....
> ZUGESCHLAGEN Wanderer schlagt fahrende Motorradfahrer mit Stock ANGRY PEOPLE | Motorrad Nachrichten - YouTube



Vielleicht hat er zu viel GTA gespielt ^^


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hab da auch meinen Senf in den Kommentaren abgeben. Ich glaube ich hätte mich da nicht mehr beherrschen können und hätten den/die ausgenockt


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Oktober 2016)

Gibt auch Leute, die extra Ölspuren in Kurven legen, damit Motorradfahrer stürzen. Da gab es in Bayern doch mal einen Skandal. Weiß gar nicht mehr, ob sie den Bastard fangen konnten.
Abgesehen davon, dass dieses Verhalten extrem ignorant ist, frage ich mich, ob der gute Herr keinen Selbsterhaltungstrieb hat.

In meinem Kreis gibt es eigentlich keinen Motorradfahrer, der den im Anschluss nicht zumindest seinen Stock hätte fressen lassen, vielleicht auch von hinten.


----------



## orca113 (7. Oktober 2016)

Was ist das für ein Arschloch in dem Video!??!!???!


----------



## JaniZz (7. Oktober 2016)

Krass.... 
Bitte für lange Zeit einsperren!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Oktober 2016)

Das Video ging in 2 großen Moped-facebook-Gruppen viral.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass die Motorradfahrer noch SEHR ruhig reagierten. Es gibt auch genug Leute, die die Wanderer zusammengestiefelt hätten.
Das gilt auch für die Leute, die irgendeine Sch*iße auf der Straße auskippen. Werden so Leute von den falschen erwischt, will ich nicht in deren Haut stecken.

Es gibt ja genug Videos, wo Motorradfahrer von irgendwelchen Leuten angegriffen werden.
Die Fahrer sind nicht immer unschuldig, aber wer sind diese Leute, dass sie sich das Recht rausnehmen, auf eigene Faust zu handeln?
Angry Dutch People // Pit Bike Action around lake - YouTube
Angry ax guy-Weststrokes - YouTube
Angry Guy attacks biker - YouTube
angry guy vs supermoto driver - YouTube (Ab 1:35 Minute)
Angry Guy attacks!! - YouTube (Ab 1:10 Minute)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIChzlh5ypw (Ab 1:50 Minute)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso es Menschen gibt, die einen gezielten Hass auf Motorradfahrer haben.
Klar gibt es A-Löcher. Aber die gibt es auch unter Autofahrern.

Das beste Beispiel sind ja die Leute, die fallen für die Enduro-Fahrer im Wald aufstellen. Vom Draht, der einem den Kopf abtrennen kann, bis hin zu irgendwelchen "Keulen" war alles dabei:
http://www.mopo.de/lebensgefahr-in-garstedt-draht--fallen-im-wald--19755020


----------



## Grestorn (7. Oktober 2016)

Ähh... aber "Zusammenstiefeln" wär dann ok, oder?

Da zuck ich dann schon etwas zusammen. Das ganze eskaliert doch. Die gegen uns. Das bringt keinen weiter. 

Das Rumgebrülle der Biker in dem Video war ja wohl völlig daneben. Kennzeichen aufschreiben und die Leute anzeigen wegen gefährlichen Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr und Körperverletzung, ganz einfach. 

Die Leute sind sauer auf Biker (und haben vermutlich auch einen Grund dafür), gehen Nachts raus und schütten Öl auf die Straße. Am Ende stürzt ein braver 08/15-Biker auf seiner Bandit, stirbt oder ist querschnittsgelähmt. Krieg in der eigenen Bevölkerung. Und bei der Eskalation hilft es auch nicht, mit 100 und offenen Rohren ohne db-Killer durch die Orte zu fahren. Beide Seiten machen fröhlich mit beim Eskalieren.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Oktober 2016)

Wenn da am Straßenrand jemand steht, der wahllos auf Motorradfahrer einschlägt, ist jederman dazu befugt, diese Person zu entfernen. Man muss ihn nicht halbtot schlagen, aber wenn er sich wehrt, setzt es halt paar. Das ist zum Glück durchs Gesetz gedeckt und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2016)

Was wurde eigentlich aus Alpi? Dem hätte mal besser jemand nen Stock ins Kreuz geschlagen...


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Oktober 2016)

Verfolge ich nicht. Wird hoffentlich lange weggesperrt.

Jemand heute auf der Intermot?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (8. Oktober 2016)

Leider nein. Wäre gerne da 


Alpi hat wenn er Pech hat nen langen Knast Aufenthalt vor sich. Glaube letztens was gehört zu haben das er wegen Fahrlässiger Tötung (heißt das so?) dran ist.
Wenn dem so ist, hockt er halt mal ne weile.
Seinen Schein wird er wohl nie wieder sehen, was auch gut so ist.


----------



## T-Drive (8. Oktober 2016)

Vom Gesetz gedeckt ? 

Tätlichkeiten in Verbindung mit dem Führen eines  KFZ im öffentlichen Strassenverkehr, führen zum sofortigen Entzug der Fahrerlaubnis. Mit anschließender MPU, wegen Aggression und so ...

So ein Theater wegen eines frustrierten Vollhonks der kein Bock zum laufen hat ? Das ist ein Ausnahmefall, aber son Dreck gabs schon immer, auch wir wurden schon (70er Jahre) mit sowas konfrontiert. Wenn nichts passiert kannstes vergessen. Wenn was passiert kommen sowieso die Karten auf den Tisch.
Na Hauptsache ultrafett Werbung abgedrückt in dem Video.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Oktober 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Vom Gesetz gedeckt ?
> 
> Tätlichkeiten in Verbindung mit dem Führen eines  KFZ im öffentlichen Strassenverkehr, führen zum sofortigen Entzug der Fahrerlaubnis. Mit anschließender MPU, wegen Aggression und so ...


Und wie das gedeckt ist, weil es sich dabei um Nothilfe handelt... 

Egal, schöner Ausflug nach Köln und viele Moppeds. Was will man mehr?


----------



## T-Drive (8. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du meinst  kannst es gerne darauf ankommen lassen. 

Jemand die  polieren Nothilfe ? der war gut.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Oktober 2016)

Wenn jemand mehrere vorbeifahrende Motorradfahrer attackiert, braucht man nicht mehr darüber diskutieren, was das ist. 
Falls nicht bekannt einfach mal hier schauen: § 32 ff. StGB.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Oktober 2016)

Notwehr ist keine Selbstjustiz. Notwehr darf nur dazu dienen, Gefahr von sich selbst und anderen abzuwehren. Und in diesem Fall ist die maximal akzeptable Gewaltanwendung, um die Gefahr abzuwenden, den alten Mann festzuhalten und ihm seinen Stock wegzunehmen.

Ich finde die Gewaltbereitschaft hier nicht nur erschreckend sondern auch richtig abstoßend. Klingt für mich nach Schlägertrupp, dem ich nicht Nachts in der UBahn begegnen möchte.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Oktober 2016)

Danke, dass du mich belehrst. Ich habe das erste Staatsexamen bald hinter mir. Ja, sowas asoziales studiert Jura. 
Du zeigst übrigens, dass du keine Ahnung vom Thema hast.
Bei Notwehr muss im Gegensatz zur Nothilfe nicht abgewägt werden, ob man das mildeste Mittel wählt, sofern es nicht komplett unverhältnismäßig ist.
Was der Mann da tut, ist mindestens versuchte Körperverletzung. 
Da juckts mich nich, was manch Weichei davon hält.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Oktober 2016)

Also ich könnte da auch nicht ruhig gleiben. Der nimmt ja in Kauf, dass ich vom Motorrad fliege und mir dies und das breche. Vorm Festhalten würde der mindestens ordentlich zu Boden gehen. Da gibt's so einige Griffe, wo es ordentlich weh tut aber nix kaputt geht. Bei jemanden, der im schlimmsten Fall den Tod von jemanden in Kauf nimmt, wäre mir das auch egal.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Oktober 2016)

Red-Hood, na dann viel Spaß vor dem Richter Du angehender Jurist oder Richter Gnadenlos. 

Natürlich ist das, was der Mann da macht, versuchte, evtl. sogar tatsächliche Körperverletzung und niemand verteidigt das. Was Du aber zumindest zu fordern scheinst, ist einen alten Mann niederzuschlagen und das ist schlicht und einfach pure Selbstjustiz und nebenher auch noch richtig widerlich. 

Wenn von dem Mann keine Gefahr mehr ausgeht (also man ihm den Stock genommen hat) ist schlicht keinerlei Gewaltanwendung (außer festhalten) mehr gerechtfertigt. Und als Jura-Student solltest Du das wirklich wissen.

@Iconoclast: Du willst also die Justiz auch in Deine eigene Hände nehmen?


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Oktober 2016)

Widerlich ist, wenn jemand wahllos auf Menschen schlägt, nur weil sie Motorradfahrer sind und dabei mit deren Gesundheit oder Leben spielt.
Wundert mir nicht, dass jemand wieder nach Täterschutz schreit, weil er unbeteiligt ist.

Nothilfe ist keine Selbstjustiz, Herr selbsternannter Richter.
Notwehrexzess auch nicht. Schau einfach ins Gesetz, bevor du weiter faselst.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Oktober 2016)

Widerlich ist, wie Du mir mein Wort verdrehst. 

Ich bin selbst Motorradfahrer, vermutlich länger als Du auf der Welt bist. Was der Mann macht ist sicher völlig indiskutabel, er nimmt böse Verletzungen und sogar den Tod anderer Menschen in Kauf, nur weil er sauer auf die ist. 

So, und in welcher Weise ist das jetzt anders, als das was Du machen möchtest, wenn Du auf den Mann einschlägst? Du bist sauer auf ihn, nimmst böse Verletzungen und sogar seinen Tod in Kauf. 

Es geht nicht um Täterschutz. Es geht darum, dass widerliche, indiskutable Handlungen einfach nicht dazu verwendet werden dürfen, selbst eigene widerlichen, indiskutable Handlungen zu rechtfertigen. Und welch Leute wie Du auf unser Rechtssystem losgelassen werden, dann wird mir echt nur schlecht.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Oktober 2016)

Nun, du kennst mich nicht. Bin weder vorbestraft, noch findet mich eine Person, die mich kennt, asozial.

Meine Vorstellungen von Notwehr und Nothilfe sind ziemlich genau ans Gesetz angelehnt. Was du als widerlich empfindest, ist deine Sache.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Oktober 2016)

Dann lies nochmal das Notwehrgesetz zum Thema "Gegenwärtigkeit" und "Notwehrexzess" nach. 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Du ein "gut bürgerliches" Leben führst und Dich Dein(e) Freund(in) ganz toll und lieb findet. Aber nach dem was Du hier so von Dir gibst, steckt in Dir scheinbar dennoch ein ziemlich maßloser, gewaltbereiter und in meinen Augen gefährlicher Mensch.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Oktober 2016)

Eine Diskussion macht in dieser Form keinen Sinn, da einzelne Stellungnahmen nur mit Aufwand erläutert werden können und auf Zusammenhänge ebenso verwiesen werden muss.

Wenn es von Belang ist, kann man das gerne per Skype klarstellen etc., sofern das in beidseitigem Interesse geschieht.

Wenn manche Menschen etwas gewaltbereiter wären, hätten in Europa an Silvester nicht hunderte Frauen geschändet werden müssen.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Oktober 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wenn manche Menschen etwas gewaltbereiter wären, hätten in Europa an Silvester nicht hunderte Frauen geschändet werden müssen.



Das ist auf so viel Level erschreckend und bedenklich, was Du da schreibst, dass ich Dich wirklich nicht persönlich treffen will, egal ob über Skype oder sonst wie. Lassen wir das Thema bitte ruhen, das ist in diesem Thread schlicht fehl am Platz.


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was wurde eigentlich aus Alpi? Dem hätte mal besser jemand nen Stock ins Kreuz geschlagen...



Wer oder was ist das denn?


----------



## efdev (9. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist das denn?


Tippe auf das Subjekt
Alpi fahrt in Bremen: Hat Youtuber aus Bremen einen Rentner totgefahren | Berliner-Kurier.de


----------



## T-Drive (9. Oktober 2016)

Über die Auslegung der Gesetze streiten bringt nichts.
Fakt ist, wenn du dem Opa eine zentrierst, bekommst du garantiert eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung, dann kommt sicher alles auf den Tisch -das warum und wieso. Und dann biste deinen Lappen los und nicht nur das. 
Sich beherrschen ist Kultur  Und wenn ich die Szene am Strassenrand im Video sehe, wie da miteinander umgegangen wird, kann ich auf beiden Seiten keine erkennen.

Wieso haben die "Biker" die Leute nicht festgehalten bis die Rennleitung da ist ? Gefährlicher Eingriff in den Strassenverkehr gibt ordentlich was aufs Konto. mit so vielen Zeugen.

Nö, lieber gallisch lösen wollen (Haudraufundschluß). Primitiv


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Wieso haben die "Biker" die Leute nicht festgehalten bis die Rennleitung da ist ? Gefährlicher Eingriff in den Strassenverkehr gibt ordentlich was aufs Konto. mit so vielen Zeugen.



Haben die laut YT Kommentaren auch gemacht.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin ja ehrlich gesagt kein Freund von Gewalt, aber wenn mir jemand was will, muss derjenige auch damit rechnen dass was zurückkommt. Es gibt ja das Sprichwort "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch wieder raus"


----------



## Grestorn (10. Oktober 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ehrlich gesagt kein Freund von Gewalt, aber wenn mir jemand was will, muss derjenige auch damit rechnen dass was zurückkommt. Es gibt ja das Sprichwort "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch wieder raus"



Also Selbstjustiz?


----------



## JaniZz (10. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Also Selbstjustiz?


Was heulst du eigentlich hier so rum? 

Was hättest du denn gemacht, wenn du auf dem Moped da lang gefahren wärst und der Affe dich mit einem Stock fast vom hobel holt? 

Danach noch wild gestikuliert und in rage ist als du ihn zur Rede stellen willst.

In so einer Situation handelt eh jeder anders als er denkt....

Richtig wäre nach meiner Einschätzung gewesen, den Typ zu packen und verwahren bis die Polizei da ist solange Flucht Gefahr besteht. 

Ich kann auch die Leute drum herum verstehen, dass sie laut werden und beleidigend. 
Finde du mal nette Worte für jemanden, der den Tod deiner liebsten im Kauf nimmt!


----------



## Grestorn (10. Oktober 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Was heulst du eigentlich hier so rum?
> 
> Was hättest du denn gemacht, wenn du auf dem Moped da lang gefahren wärst und der Affe dich mit einem Stock fast vom hobel holt?



Das ist doch egal, oder? Nicht, aber auch gar nichts rechtfertigt Selbstjustiz. Ich finde es schade, dass man darüber überhaupt reden muss. Wo leben wir denn hier? 

Und das mit dem "rumheulen" finde ich auch reichlich armselig von Dir. 

Zumal der Rest Deines Postings ja ok ist: Festhalten und warten bis die Polizei da ist. Das hatte ich weiter oben ja auch selbst geschrieben. Aber das ist etwas anderes, als den Typen niederzuprügeln, wie es ebenfalls in diesem Thread gefordert wurde.


----------



## JaniZz (10. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist doch egal, oder? Nicht, aber auch gar nichts rechtfertigt Selbstjustiz. Ich finde es schade, dass man darüber überhaupt reden muss. Wo leben wir denn hier?
> 
> Und das mit dem "rumheulen" finde ich auch reichlich armselig von Dir.
> 
> Zumal der Rest Deines Postings ja ok ist: Festhalten und warten bis die Polizei da ist. Das hatte ich weiter oben ja auch selbst geschrieben. Aber das ist etwas anderes, als den Typen niederzuprügeln, wie es ebenfalls in diesem Thread gefordert wurde.


Naja für mich hörte es sich so an, als würdest du in dieser Situation ganz gelassen reagieren und um ein klärendes Gespräch bitten mit dem Stock Schläger. 
Halte ich für äußerst unrealistisch in so einer Situation, wenn einem das Adrenalin zu Kopf steigt. 

Naja was heißt selbst Justiz. 
Wenn er weiter mir dem stick droht nach der Konfrontation, dann gibt es ne latsche, reine Notwehr. 

Ist auch egal,  ich hoffe er bekommt eine angemessene Strafe.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Oktober 2016)

Offenbar hast Du den Threadverlauf dann nicht mitverfolgt. 

Es handelt sich um einen alten Mann. Es sollte niemanden vor ein Problem stellen, dem seinen Stock zu entziehen und ihn festzuhalten, bis die Polizei kommt. Niederprügeln, wie hier einige gefordert haben, geht einfach mal gar nicht.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. Oktober 2016)

@Grestorn
Vielleicht hättest du ja so reagiert. Ich hätte den alleine aus Reflex direkt mal den Asphalt küssen lassen.
Sowas geht einfach gar nicht. Ich hätte sogar Verständnis dafür wenn jemand ihm mit voller Wucht eine auf die 12 gehauen hätte.
Das ist alles Ansichtssache. Genauso wie Notwehr.

Nur mal kurz um sowas zu verdeutlichen das am Ende dem Staatsanwalt sowas überlassen wird:
Vor etwa einem Jahr hat mein Kollege "aufs Maul gekriegt". Natürlich waren mein anderer Kollege und ich auch dabei und haben dem erstmal gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt. Am Ende hat der Typ ne Anzeige gekriegt wegen schwerer Körperverletzung. Wir waren fein raus.

Paar Monate später kriegt N. paar auf die Nuss und F. (Der der vorher Stress hatte) hat den Typ im Polizeigriff auf den Boden gedrückt. F. Hat am Ende ne Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung gekriegt weil der Typ n paar Blaueflecken hatte.

Da sieht man wie sehr sowas variiert. Aus eigenem ermessen kann ich sagen das wir eigentlich die Anzeige hätten kriegen sollen. Aber ich will jetzt nicht zu ausführlich werden.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Oktober 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Am Ende hat der Typ ne Anzeige gekriegt wegen schwerer Körperverletzung. Wir waren fein raus.



Und wer von euch hat bleibende Schäden davon getragen?
Denn das ist die Voraussetzung von § 226 StGB, schwere Körperverletzung.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt keine Probleme die sich mit Gewalt lösen lassen, es wird nur schlimmer durch sie  
Ich habe aber eine Weile gebraucht um das zu kapieren.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. Oktober 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und wer von euch hat bleibende Schäden davon getragen?
> Denn das ist die Voraussetzung von § 226 StGB, schwere Körperverletzung.



F.
Er hat irgendwas am Auge. Ist ja auch egal, der Typ hat seine Strafe ja bekommen.


----------



## OnionRings (10. Oktober 2016)

KTM 690 SMC R 

eigentlich 66 PS
leider keine Fotos


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. Oktober 2016)

OnionRings schrieb:


> KTM 690 SMC R
> 
> eigentlich 66 PS
> leider keine Fotos


Gott hat dich geschickt, um mich diesen Post verfassen zu lassen :

Schicke Maschine. Leider gewohnter KTM-Preis (10.000€+) und leider fast identisch mit der Husqvarna 701.
Es wird mal wieder Zeit für eine neue Super Moto.  
Etwas von Honda wäre mal geil!

Oh, da kommt was! Ich sehe es! 
Die neue Honda CRF450RX! Auch wenn sie leider eine Enduro ist, ist sie ein schickes Teil! 
Damn it, was für eine Überleitung! 
Demnachst erhaltlich – CRF450R und CRF450RX – Modellpalette – Motorrader – Honda

Und wen sowas interessiert: Motonosity hat eine CRF450 zu einer Super Moto umgebaut:
CRF450 SUPERMOTO BUILD SERIES
 - YouTube


----------



## >ExX< (13. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Also Selbstjustiz?



Ja. Aber wir können hier natürlich auch viel reden, im Endeffekt ist es ja immer situationsabhängig, man kann es nicht pauschal sagen wie man in so einer Situation agiert. Man kann nur sagen was die eigene, subjektive Meinung, für richtig hält 


MfDoom schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Probleme die sich mit Gewalt lösen lassen, es wird nur schlimmer durch sie
> Ich habe aber eine Weile gebraucht um das zu kapieren.



Generell ja, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Selber vor nem dreiviertel Jahr erlebt

War von euch jemand auf der Intermot in Köln vergangenes Wochenende?


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2016)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja. Aber wir können hier natürlich auch viel reden, im Endeffekt ist es ja immer situationsabhängig, man kann es nicht pauschal sagen wie man in so einer Situation agiert. Man kann nur sagen was die eigene, subjektive Meinung, für richtig hält



Ich bin leider mehrfach vorbestraft. Unter anderem wegen schwerer Körperverletzung. Ich habe im Zuge meiner Verurteilungen und im Rahmen des Täter-Opfer-Ausgleichprogrammes  auch zwei mal an Anti-Aggressions-Trainings teilnehmen gemusst. 

Ich hab gelernt, dass Gewalt nix bringt (außer vielleicht Knast).  Früher hätte ich bei dem Knüppeltyp angehalten. Heute hätte ich Gas gegeben, wäre paar Kilometer weiter gefahren und hätte die Polizei angerufen. Man kann lernen, sich unter Kontrolle zu halten, selbst wenn andere aggressiv agieren.


----------



## hendrosch (13. Oktober 2016)

Ja war auf der Intermot. Gab ja nicht die Welt an neuem, aber war tzd ganz nett anzusehen alles und man konnte gemütlich alles mal Probesitzen, denn so voll wars nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich war an dem Samstag da, ich fand es extrem voll, ich saß glaub ich auf keinem einzigen Motorrad


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2016)

Heute Nachmittag werde ich die BMW R nine T Probefahren. Nicht das ich mir sie leisten könnte aber dieses Ding hat mich neugierig gemacht. Hoffe es bleibt trocken.

Gestern war traumhaft. Bin gestern viel gefahren und habe einen neuen Helm getestet den ich mir kaufen wollte. Einen Nolan N21 Jethelm. Toller Helm, leider ist die Sonnebrille eine Katastrophe. Habe keinen riesen Zinken von Nase aber dennoch haut mir die Blende beim herunterklappen voll auf das Nasenbein  Helm geht zurück. Schade...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Gestern war traumhaft. Bin gestern viel gefahren und habe einen neuen Helm getestet den ich mir kaufen wollte. Einen Nolan N21 Jethelm. Toller Helm, leider ist die Sonnebrille eine Katastrophe. Habe keinen riesen Zinken von Nase aber dennoch haut mir die Blende beim herunterklappen voll auf das Nasenbein  Helm geht zurück. Schade...


Oh, oh! Ein Jethelm.  Wenn es dich damit aufs Gesicht haut... 

Ich habe den hier: Nolan N91 Evo Special n-com Klapphelm  kaufen | Louis Motorrad

Am Freitag hatte ich meine erste Autobahn-Fahrstunde.  Das Motorrad ist eine Honda CB125F oder eine CBF125 (ich vergesse das immer - typisch "Honda-Namensgebung"). Die fährt eigentlich maximal so um die 90 km/h auf der geraden (mit mir jedenfalls ), aber ich habe die 110 geschafft. Plötzlich zieht ein Fahrer in Schwarz auf einer SV650 (?) links an mir vorbei und dann vor mich, streckt den rechten Fuß und ich so unterm Helm zu mir selbst: "Sorry, Bro'. Ich kann nicht grüßen, weil mein Fahrlehrer hinter mir fährt!"  
Btw: Mein Fahrlehrer fährt eine BMW K 1200 S (Vmax 280 km/h). Er sieht gar nicht aus, wie ein typischer BMW-Fahrer.


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2016)

> Oh, oh! Ein Jethelm.  Wenn es dich damit aufs Gesicht haut...



Da ist auch immer viel Panikmache dabei. Klar kann man "aufs Gesicht" fallen aber ich habe eher Sorgen das ich zunächst mal woanders drauf falle. Meine Stürze mit dem Mountainbike beim Downhill endeten auch mal Knochenbrüchen und Verstauchungen. Aber mein Gesicht war nie verletzt. Die Helme waren aber meist kaputt 

Mit dem Motorrad bisher ToiToiToi.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aber mein Gesicht war nie verletzt.


Man hat ja den Reflex, sich mit den Händen abzustützen. Vielleicht liegt es daran.
Wenn du aber mit 130 über den Boden schlidderst, ist das bestimmt eine andere Situation ^^

Zu welchem Laden gehst du immer? Ich gehe zum Polo in Bonn oder zum Louis Megastore in Köln.


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Man hat ja den Reflex, sich mit den Händen abzustützen. Vielleicht liegt es daran.
> Wenn du aber mit 130 über den Boden schlidderst, ist das bestimmt eine andere Situation ^^
> 
> Zu welchem Laden gehst du immer? Ich gehe zum Polo in Bonn oder zum Louis Megastore in Köln.



Sage ja, bei 130 sind erst mal andere Sachen kaputt... (davonn mal ab, schneller als 120 Km/h fahre ich selten. Nutze auch so gut wie nie die Autobahn Liber schön ein wenig Cruisen. Auf meiner Maschine fuckt alles jenseits von 120 ab. Wind, Krach, Vibrationen... Bin zu alt wahrscheinlich 

Also ich kaufe bei Polo nichts besonderes mehr. Nur noch Sachen bei denen die Qualität egal ist. (Halstuch, Sturmhaube oder sowas) habe da zu oft aufgrund von frühzeitig defekten Waren Wutanfälle gehabt.

Gehe auch gern zu Luis. Ist der Kompromiss zu Polo und Hein Gericke. Qualität und Preise sind im Verhältnis. Kaufe auch viel online bei denen.


----------



## Thaurial (17. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Da ist auch immer viel Panikmache dabei. Klar kann man "aufs Gesicht" fallen aber ich habe eher Sorgen das ich zunächst mal woanders drauf falle. Meine Stürze mit dem Mountainbike beim Downhill endeten auch mal Knochenbrüchen und Verstauchungen. Aber mein Gesicht war nie verletzt. Die Helme waren aber meist kaputt
> 
> Mit dem Motorrad bisher ToiToiToi.



Nach Deinen Erfahrungswerten könnten die bei der MotoGP ja auch mit Jethelm fahren 

Ne sorry aber Jethelm geht garnicht - würde mich damit auch nicht sicher fühlen, wie mit kurzer Hose oder sowas..


----------



## taks (17. Oktober 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Am Freitag hatte ich meine erste Autobahn-Fahrstunde.  Das Motorrad ist eine Honda CB125F



Mit ner 125er auf die Autobahn? Würd ich mich nicht trauen (wegen <120kMh) ^^

Habs da eher wie orca; gemütlich über die Landstrasse fahren


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. Oktober 2016)

Also die 2010er CBR125R meiner Fahrschule hab ich auf 120 (Tacho) geprügelt. 
Natürlich unter besten Verhältnissen.

Hab auf der Landstraße letztens nicht mal die 100 geschafft wegen des Gegenwindes. Lag vielleicht auch am 6ten Gang den ich bei 5,5k rpm gefahren bin


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Oktober 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Mit ner 125er auf die Autobahn? Würd ich mich nicht trauen (wegen <120kMh) ^^
> 
> Habs da eher wie orca; gemütlich über die Landstrasse fahren


Ich habe generell Schiss vor der Autobahn, wenn ich auf zwei Rädern unterwegs bin. 
Die hohen Geschwindigkeiten und die ganzen Idioten, die da fahren sind in Kombination nicht gut. 
Aber es geht, wenn du das Teil hochballerst.


R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Also die 2010er CBR125R meiner Fahrschule hab ich auf 120 (Tacho) geprügelt.
> Natürlich unter besten Verhältnissen.
> 
> Hab auf der Landstraße letztens nicht mal die 100 geschafft wegen des Gegenwindes. Lag vielleicht auch am 6ten Gang den ich bei 5,5k rpm gefahren bin


Ja, der Gegenwind! 
Drehst du den Kopf nur etwas zur Seite, schaust du nach hinten.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. Oktober 2016)

@Novo
Man denkt gar nicht wie hart das zerren kann.
Ich will echt nicht wissen wie das bei Tempo 200+ dann ist


----------



## blautemple (17. Oktober 2016)

Ach mit der Zeit kriegt man da genug nackenmuskulatur dann geht das einigermaßen ^^
Bei 120 ist das doch nun wirklich kein Problem 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (18. Oktober 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Nach Deinen Erfahrungswerten könnten die bei der MotoGP ja auch mit Jethelm fahren
> 
> Ne sorry aber Jethelm geht garnicht - würde mich damit auch nicht sicher fühlen, wie mit kurzer Hose oder sowas..



Ach so, fahren die da auch mit Mountainbikes?

Wollte damit sagen das man eigentlich erst mal woanders drauf fällt als auf die Fresse. Bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten und Kurven und vor allem so vielen Nachfolgenden Fahrern ist das was anderes.

Ich fahre auch in Jeans ohne Protektoren und so was. Klar ist alles mein Risiko. Aber da ich eher zum Landstraßen Cruisen neige und eher so die Einstellung locker lässig habe (ist natürlich fragwürdig ich weiß) geht es für mich gar nicht mit "voller Panzerung" auf einem Mopped zu fahren. Wenn mir danach ist ziehe ich Stiefel, Lederjacke mit Protektoren/Rückenprotektor und Helm an und schwinge mich drauf. Meine Touren gehen maximal zwei Stunden. Bin nicht der Type der den ganzen Tag auf der Kiste sitzt. Ich schütz mich nur mit dem Nötigsten.

Gestern mit der R Nine T Probegefahren... geiles Teil. Super zu fahren, Power und klingt super! Könnte schwach werden. Leider sinnd meine Liquiden mittel verplant für ein sehr großes wichtiges Projekt! Daher vorerst kein neues Motorrad.


----------



## Offset (18. Oktober 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Drehst du den Kopf nur etwas zur Seite, schaust du nach hinten. [emoji38] [emoji38]



Das liegt vielleicht auch am Helm, zumindest merke ich mit dem Schuberth kaum wenn ich meinen Kopf drehe.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Oktober 2016)

Huhu in die Runde.
Sagt mal, wie alt sind eure Helme eigentlich?
Nach wie vielen Jahren würdet ihr aus Sicherheitsgründen einen neuen kaufen ?


----------



## Thaurial (18. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ach so, fahren die da auch mit Mountainbikes?
> 
> Wollte damit sagen das man eigentlich erst mal woanders drauf fällt als auf die Fresse. Bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten und Kurven und vor allem so vielen Nachfolgenden Fahrern ist das was anderes.
> 
> ...



ja, das kann jeder selbst entscheiden, aber gerade wenn man nur kurze Strecken und eher weniger fährt ist das Risiko auch hoch mal nen Fehler zu machen. Ich brauch Dir nix erzählen, das weiss ich ja - für mich persönlich wär das nix.

Zur nine - T - ja die is ganz nett, grad wenn man nur so um die 4 Ecken fährt.



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Huhu in die Runde.
> Sagt mal, wie alt sind eure Helme eigentlich?
> Nach wie vielen Jahren würdet ihr aus Sicherheitsgründen einen neuen kaufen ?



1 Jahr alt 

glaube generell sollten diese nach ~5 Jahren getauscht werden. Da spielen Faktoren wie UV Strahlung zb eine Rolle. Je nach Nutzungsintesivität würde ich auch mal behaupten der Helm passt nach 5 Jahren nicht mehr richtig, weil die Polster ausgelutscht sind. Die könnte man auch wieder tauschen, oder bisl mehr Schoki futtern


----------



## T-Drive (19. Oktober 2016)

Kommt aufs Material an beim Helm. Polycarbonat wird eigentlich nur noch bei Billighelmen verwendet. Fiberglas oder gar Carbon hält mehr als 10 Jahre und die Polster lassen sich meist  tauschen.


----------



## orca113 (19. Oktober 2016)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Huhu in die Runde.
> Sagt mal, wie alt sind eure Helme eigentlich?
> Nach wie vielen Jahren würdet ihr aus Sicherheitsgründen einen neuen kaufen ?



Habe meinen 2006 gekauft  Wollte mir aber gerade einen neuen holen. Warte aber jetzt doch bis zum Frühjahr.

@ Thaurial



> ja, das kann jeder selbst entscheiden, aber gerade wenn man nur kurze Strecken und eher weniger fährt ist das Risiko auch hoch mal nen Fehler zu machen. Ich brauch Dir nix erzählen, das weiss ich ja - für mich persönlich wär das nix.
> 
> Zur nine - T - ja die is ganz nett, grad wenn man nur so um die 4 Ecken fährt.



Ja weiß ich. Sagen mir auch viele. Bin nun 37 und habe meinen Lappen fürs Mopped 2006 gemacht. Noch bis vor ca. 3,5 Jahren (so lange hat das Mopped auch fast gestanden) bin ich immer in voller Montur gefahren. Habe da im Jahr mit dem Motorrad fast 5K Kilometer im Jahr abgerissen. Das Motorrad war da Wochenweise mein Alltagsfahrzeug bei Wind und Wetter weil ich mir mit der blöden Sau mit der ich damals zusammen war ein Auto geteilt habe. D.h. ich habe sicher bis 2010 (hatte mich 2011 getrennt und hatte mein Auto wieder für mich ab dem Zeitpunkt) etliche Kilometer auf zwei Rädern abgerissen, auch bei regen und Temperaturen um 0 Grad. Da kann man sich vorstellen das Motorradfahren früher für mich immer rein ein von A nach B kommen war. 

Heute genieße ich es die Maschine bei trockenem angenehmen Wetter einfach mal eben locker und lässig in aller Ruhe zu fahren. Dann auch fahren um des Fahren Wollens. Einfach nur um es zu genießen. Keinen Bock mehr mehr mir vorher alles an "Panzerung" anzuziehen und dann in einer "Ritterrüstung" auf der Kiste zu sitzen. Wenn jeder ehrlich ist, fette Klamotten sind einfach ******* zum fahren. Wirklich bequem ist alles nicht was Motorrad Schutzbekleidung angeht. Auch wenn jetzt wieder einige was anderes behaupten.

Liebäugel aber mit einer Motorrad Jeans. Da sagen alles das wäre echt Top bequem und man hat eben Schutz.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Oktober 2016)

Also ich finde Schutzkleidung nicht unbequem. Meine war aber auch relativ teuer, könnte mir vorstellen, dass billige Kleidung nicht gut sitzt. Die Meinung ändert sich aber spätestens dann, wenn man auf einer gemütlichen Runde inner Kurve mit 100 abfliegt und Haut und Fleisch durch sind. Leider schon erlebt, zum Glück aber nicht an mir selber. Ich würde das nicht unterschätzen. Hatte gestern auf Youtube noch ein Video gesehen, wo jemand im Shirt in nem Kreisverkehr Schräglage geübt hat und weggerutscht ist. Der hatte bei der langsamen Geschwindigkeit schon den ganzen Arm offen.


----------



## T-Drive (19. Oktober 2016)

Motorradschutzkleidung gibts auch in bequem.


----------



## Thaurial (19. Oktober 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Also ich finde Schutzkleidung nicht unbequem. Meine war aber auch relativ teuer, könnte mir vorstellen, dass billige Kleidung nicht gut sitzt. Die Meinung ändert sich aber spätestens dann, wenn man auf einer gemütlichen Runde inner Kurve mit 100 abfliegt und Haut und Fleisch durch sind. Leider schon erlebt, zum Glück aber nicht an mir selber. Ich würde das nicht unterschätzen. Hatte gestern auf Youtube noch ein Video gesehen, wo jemand im Shirt in nem Kreisverkehr Schräglage geübt hat und weggerutscht ist. Der hatte bei der langsamen Geschwindigkeit schon den ganzen Arm offen.




sehe ich auch so - das ist bei mir im Auto wie Anschnallen. Stört nicht, und ohne fühle ich mich unwohl.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Oktober 2016)

Ohne Jacke und Handschuhe fahre ich eigentlich auch nie, und das auch nur wenn ich wohin fahre, sonst immer volle Montur. 
Ich bin vor zwei Monaten auch auf die Alpinestars Sp Air umgestiegen, und die ganzen Luftöffnungen sind einfach so geil 
Kombi wird nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr auch getauscht, je nachdem wie viel Kohle nach A2 Aufstieg noch da ist, die derzeitige PRX6 zeigt schon nicht gerade soo kleine Unschönheiten. 
Aber mein Gott, hatte ich eh von Anfang an vor, nach ner Zeit auf ordentliches Zeug zu wechseln, aber eins ist sicher: Ich bleibe defintiv bei Leder, es gibt einfach nix geileres und sichereres.


----------



## Icedaft (19. Oktober 2016)

Wer einmal mit der Jeanshose auf allen vieren vom Motorrad abgestiegen ist und sich noch ein halbes Jahr später die Flusen aus der nicht heilen wollenden Wunde gezogen hat, zieht freiwillig geeignete Schutzkleidung an...


----------



## turbosnake (19. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDPcFGV9vPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (19. Oktober 2016)

@kaki: Hab mir 2012 nen neuen Nolan N80 oder so gekauft der heute bei ca 5k km im jahr zwar schon n bisschen benutzt aussieht, aber noch gut sitzt. Die Polster könnten etwas fester sein, ausgeleiert ist er aber noch nicht. Den werde ich noch n paar Jahre fahren.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Oktober 2016)

Ah danke für eure Meinungen.
Mein X-Lite hat seit 2012 ca. 48.000 km gesehen und mir ist nur mal zu Ohren gekommen, dass das Material durch Sonneneinstrahlung etc. altert und somit kein Schutz mehr wie nach dem Kauf vorhanden ist.
Die Polster sitzen allerdings straff wie am ersten Tag, nehme ich gelgentlich auch komplett heraus und pack die mit in die Waschmaschine.


----------



## orca113 (20. Oktober 2016)

> Die Polster sitzen allerdings straff wie am ersten Tag, nehme ich gelgentlich auch komplett heraus und pack die mit in die Waschmaschine.



Geht das gut mit dem Waschen bei dir?

Meine wasche ich auch aber mit der Hand. Wollte nicht das einschrumpeln. Machst du 30 Grad oder Wolle oder sowas?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Oktober 2016)

Da steht 40 Grad auf den Polstern und so kommen die auch in die Waschmaschine. 
Allerdings nur mit sowas wie nem Handtuch, damit der Kunsttoffanteil nicht meine guten Klamotten kaputt macht.
Der Feinwäschewaschgang bei 40 Grad war es dann meist. 
Tja ansonsten tuts zwishendurch immer mal wieder auch dieser Helmpolsterreiniger von S100.
Der schnuppert so schön .


----------



## orca113 (20. Oktober 2016)

Ja bei mir steht auch was von 40 Grad aber ich habe schon häufiger Sachen in die Maschine geschmissen die es trotz der Angaben "nicht Gepackt" haben. Daher habe ich mich nie getraut. Jetzt ist es eh zu spät. Hier wird nichts mehr gewaschen. Werde mir im Frühjahr was neues kaufen.


----------



## T-Drive (20. Oktober 2016)

Wenns mit der Maschine nicht klappt. 

so-bekommen-sie-flecken-raus


----------



## orca113 (21. Oktober 2016)

Genau dann wenigstens nen Helm[emoji106] tja is kacke wenn du mit Mitte/Ende 30 nicht das Geld für dein Traum Motorrad übrig hast... Prioritäten...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube zum nächsten Jahr gebe ich das Motorradfahren schon wieder auf 
Hab meinen Lappen zwar erst letztes Jahr gemacht, aber in dem 1 Jahr das ich fahren konnte, gab es so viele knappe Situationen. Der Verkehr ist einfach Wahnsinn. Ich glaub das ist mir den Spaß nicht wert.
Vllt. fange ich später nochmal wieder an, aber erstmal will ich heil meine jungen Jahre genießen 
Ein halbes Jahr habe ich noch zum Nachdenken


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich glaube zum nächsten Jahr gebe ich das Motorradfahren schon wieder auf
> Hab meinen Lappen zwar erst letztes Jahr gemacht, aber in dem 1 Jahr das ich fahren konnte, gab es so viele knappe Situationen. Der Verkehr ist einfach Wahnsinn. Ich glaub das ist mir den Spaß nicht wert.
> Vllt. fange ich später nochmal wieder an, aber erstmal will ich heil meine jungen Jahre genießen
> Ein halbes Jahr habe ich noch zum Nachdenken



Hm. Ich bin dieses Jahr fast 10.000 km gefahren und es gab keine einzige knappe Situation, an der ich nicht selbst schuld gehabt hätte (und davon auch nur 2, keine davon wirklich kritisch). Wo fährst Du denn? Viel in der Stadt? Das würde es erklären. In der Stadt würde ich selbst nur dann fahren, wenn ich wirklich muss.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Hm. Ich bin dieses Jahr fast 10.000 km gefahren und es gab keine einzige knappe Situation, an der ich nicht selbst schuld gehabt hätte (und davon auch nur 2, keine davon kritisch). Wo fährst Du denn? Viel in der Stadt? Das würde es erklären. In der Stadt würde ich selbst nur dann fahren, wenn ich wirklich muss.



Lebe in Hamburg, also bin viel in der Stadt unterwegs. Wenn es wenigstens Aktionen wären an denen ich Selbstschuld hätte, könnte man ja was ändern, aber in 90% der Fälle wurde ich einfach nicht gesehen, oder was auch immer.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Lebe in Hamburg, also bin viel in der Stadt unterwegs. Wenn es wenigstens Aktionen wären an denen ich Selbstschuld hätte, könnte man ja was ändern, aber in 90% der Fälle wurde ich einfach nicht gesehen, oder was auch immer.



Motorrad fahren ist nix für die Stadt. Das macht man am Land, in den Alpen, im Harz, in der Eifel... usw.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Oktober 2016)

In der Stadt fahren ist doch total kacke, keine Kurven, nix.


----------



## MfDoom (24. Oktober 2016)

immer noch besser als Autofahren


----------



## orca113 (24. Oktober 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> immer noch besser als Autofahren



Das stimmt. Die ******** da eh

Habe eh manchmal das Gefühl die wollen die Autos aus der Stadt haben. Planungen zielen nur darauf ab den Verkehr in den Städten sprichtwörtlich zum Stocken zu bringen. Kommt mir zumindest so vor.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Oktober 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich glaube zum nächsten Jahr gebe ich das Motorradfahren schon wieder auf
> Hab meinen Lappen zwar erst letztes Jahr gemacht, aber in dem 1 Jahr das ich fahren konnte, gab es so viele knappe Situationen. Der Verkehr ist einfach Wahnsinn. Ich glaub das ist mir den Spaß nicht wert.
> Vllt. fange ich später nochmal wieder an, aber erstmal will ich heil meine jungen Jahre genießen
> Ein halbes Jahr habe ich noch zum Nachdenken



Enduro, Stollenreifen, dann ab quer durch die Pampa, macht ganausoviel Spass (oder noch mehr ) wie auf der Blechbüchsenrennbahn und ist nich annähernd so gefährlich, zumindest was andere Verkehrsteilnehmer betrifft. 

Und du kommst bequem an Orte wo du sonst normal nicht hinkommst


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mal gelesen (sinngemäß): "Motorradfahren lernt man nicht nur in der Fahrschule."
Was haltet ihr davon?

Ich habe gegen Ende November meine praktische Prüfung.
Ich behaupte zwar, dass ich fahren kann (so wie man es in der Fahrschule lernt), aber ich meine, dass das komplett meinem zukünftigen Fahrstil widerspricht.
Wenn ich z.B. abbiegen will, soll ich im zweiten Gang anrollen, schauen, ob was kommt, den Schulterblick durchführen und dann weiterfahren.
Ich will aber immer im ersten Gang an der Einmündung stehen bleiben, weil ich mich dann sicherer fühle.

Bei mir ist es halt so, dass ich dann im zweiten anrolle, links und rechts gucke, währenddessen aber das Fahrzeug instabiler wird, da ich ja langsamer werde und ich sofort Schiss habe, dass ich die Kiste abwürge. 
Vielleicht kann das ja jemand nachvollziehen ^^


----------



## orca113 (26. Oktober 2016)

Ist wie mit allem, das Leben ist der Lehrer. 

Führerschein machen und nachher Fahren sind zwei paar Schuhe  Zum Glück.

Viele dinge werden nachher zu Automatismen. Da fährst du einfach und denkst gar nicht mehr nach. Sachen wie abbiegen, schalten, fahren und lenken sind nachher alles ein Abwasch.


----------



## DOcean (26. Oktober 2016)

Richtig fahren lernt man in Kursen zB beim ADAC (sehr zu Empfehlen)

das mit dem abwürgen kenn ich auch, legt sich mit der Zeit 
Einfach mehr Gas geben (das geht beim Zweirad wirklich gut)


----------



## MfDoom (26. Oktober 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen (sinngemäß): "Motorradfahren lernt man nicht nur in der Fahrschule."
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> Ich habe gegen Ende November meine praktische Prüfung.
> ...



Zieh die Kupplung, dann würgst du nichts ab. Zum einkuppeln dann einfach etwas mehr Gas geben, ist Gefühlssache. Sowas ist dir bald in Fleisch und Blut, da muss man eigentlich keinen Gedanken dran verschwenden. 
Falls du zum STand kommen musst ist runterschalten auch kein Problem


----------



## T-Drive (26. Oktober 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann das ja jemand nachvollziehen ^^



Nö, absolut nicht. Fahr an und bieg ab so wie du dich sicher fühlst. Theorie und *Praxis*, welche du noch brauchst, sind zwei paar Schuhe.
Die Fahrschule vermittelt nur die Grundlagen, fahren lernst du durch üben. Vorsichtig rantasten und fleissig Km abspulen.


----------



## Offset (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab beim anhalten auch nie den linken Fuß unten, obwohl man das beim Linksabbiegen machen sollte. Würde mich nur verwirren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Oktober 2016)

Mich würds nicht verwirren, aber da gehts schon beim Gang einlegen los, ich halte auch immer mit rechts unten an.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich lege einfach beim anrollen an die Kreuzung schon den ersten Gang ein, vorausgesetzt ich bin einer der ersten 2, und halte einfach die Kupplung gezogen bis es grün wird. Ich verstehe den quatsch mit welchem bein man jetzt an den Boden soll nicht  also klar dass es mehr sinn macht den rechten Fuß runterzusetzen, aber mein Gott......


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Oktober 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> Richtig fahren lernt man in Kursen zB beim ADAC (sehr zu Empfehlen)


So ein Fahrsicherheitstraining wollte ich eh machen.


Offset schrieb:


> Ich hab beim anhalten auch nie den linken Fuß unten, obwohl man das beim Linksabbiegen machen sollte. Würde mich nur verwirren.


Ja, gut. Das mache ich schon ^^ Rechter Fuß auf der Bremse und linker Fuß unten.


>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den quatsch mit welchem bein man jetzt an den Boden soll nicht


Mir wurde beigebracht (so wird es auch bei der Stop-and-go-Aufgabe in der Prüfung gefordert):
Vorderbremse = Rechter Fuß runter
Fußbremse = Linker Fuß runter


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Oktober 2016)

Hach, freu ich mich schon auf Frühling.
Das ganze Zeug was man sich so abgewöhnt hat wieder antrainieren ums dann eh wieder so wie vorher zu machen


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2016)

Gestern Abend:

Bin gestern Abend mit dem Motorrad nochmal schnell bei uns aus dem Dorf drüben in die Stadt gefahren für ne kleine Besorgung. Trocken, Hell leichte Abendsonne noch und 15 Grad.

Auf dem Rückweg fahr ich wieder bei uns durch Dorf nehme aber nicht die durch das Dorf führende Hauptstraße sondern die Parallelstraße. Dort ist weniger verkehr aber dafür muß man ab und an Rechts vor Links beachten. 

Fahre nun schon kein 50 wie erlaubt sondern 30-40, jedenfalls schon weniger als erlaubt als ich es zum Glück noch rechtzeitig sah: Ne Frau kommt aus einer Straße von links und guck nach links. Mich beguck die gar nicht erst und fährt einfach raus. Tja dennoch habe ich mich erschreckt und natürlich heftig gebremst. Trotz moderaten Tempos war die Maschine beim bremsen hinten recht instabil weil ich eben vor schreck schon das Hinterrad habe blockieren lassen.

Bin grad so noch zum stehen gekommen und konnte die Kiste noch abfangen. 

Die Frau ist ausgestiegen und fragte ob alles ok ist und war noch fertiger vor schreck als ich. Sie sagte dann sie habe geschlafen und mich auch gar nicht gesehen.

Was ich damit sagen will ist das es trotz aufpassen und moderatem Tempo echt heikel werden kann. Das war auch das erste mal in meiner ganzen Motorrad zeit das ich mal ne "Vollbremsung" gemacht habe (außer Fahrschul)e aber da macht man so was ja mit dem Wissen das man das jetzt macht. Man ist ja vorbereitet.. War eigentlich jetzt mal gut für mich, so sehe ich mal wie mein Motorrad reagiert in extremen Situationen. Knapp wars aber es ging gut. Wenn man mal bedenkt wie viel schneller mache in Ortschaften unterwegs sind oder in Städten wo noch größere Verkehrsdichte ist und noch mehr Gefahrenstellen....


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde mir niemals ein Motorrad ohne ABS kaufen. Da passiert sowas gar nicht erst.
Aber die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon zu Genüge.


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir niemals ein Motorrad ohne ABS kaufen. Da passiert sowas gar nicht erst.
> Aber die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon zu Genüge.



Tja, das ist richtig. ABER da musst du auch ABS Geld haben... Zumindest als ich mir die Kiste 2006 gekauft habe war Moppeds mit ABS noch relativ neu oder viele Modelle mit ABS gab es nur in Preisregionen die für mich nicht in Frage kamen. Davon mal angesehen, als Motorradanfänger kaufst du dir ungern Kisten für 8-10K und mehr


----------



## MfDoom (27. Oktober 2016)

Als Motorradfahrer muss man für die anderen mitdenken, vor allem da man oft etwas schneller unterwegs ist da man mehr Übersicht und Power hat. Aber das sollte für die hier Mitlesenden nichts neues sein, wird ja auch in der Fahrschule gepredigt.

Ich übe Vollbremsungen und Brems-Ausweich-Manöver, schon aus langeweile, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Als Motorradfahrer muss man für die anderen mitdenken, vor allem da man oft etwas schneller unterwegs ist da man mehr Übersicht und Power hat. Aber das sollte für die hier Mitlesenden nichts neues sein, wird ja auch in der Fahrschule gepredigt.
> 
> Ich übe Vollbremsungen und Brems-Ausweich-Manöver, schon aus langeweile, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen



Ja da ist was dran. Denke ich werde auch nochmal ein Sicherheitstraining machen.


----------



## taks (27. Oktober 2016)

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich dieses Jahr noch keine Vollbremsung machen musste trotz ~1000km.
Nur einmal wollte mich der Hinterreifen überholen weil ich zu schnell in einen nassen Kreisverkehr rein bin


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich musste letztens mal zwei mal wegen dummen Hühnern aus 120 voll in die Eisen steigen, fand mein Hinterreifen nicht so geil, der kommt vorm Verkauf wohl auch noch neu


----------



## DOcean (27. Oktober 2016)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> mein Hinterreifen nicht so geil,



meinst wohl eher den Vorderreifen, bei VollInDieEisen macht der vordere ja 80 bis 100% der Arbeit (und damit auch der Abnutzung)...

Die ER6n aus der Fahrschule ging bei jeder Vollbremsung hinten hoch (gleich 100% vorne 0% hinten), die CBF macht das nicht...


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Oktober 2016)

Nö, mein Hinterreifen, wenn du logisch nachdenkst kommst du drauf.


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> meinst wohl eher den Vorderreifen, bei VollInDieEisen macht der vordere ja 80 bis 100% der Arbeit (und damit auch der Abnutzung)...
> 
> Die ER6n aus der Fahrschule ging bei jeder Vollbremsung hinten hoch (gleich 100% vorne 0% hinten), die CBF macht das nicht...



Es war sein Hinterreifen. Ansonsten hätte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr neu gemusst vor dem Verkauf als selbiger...


----------



## DOcean (27. Oktober 2016)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Nö, mein Hinterreifen, wenn du logisch nachdenkst kommst du drauf.





orca113 schrieb:


> Es war sein Hinterreifen. Ansonsten hätte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr neu gemusst vor dem Verkauf als selbiger...



steh gerade voll auf dem Schlauch...  ne nicht den vom Reifen 

Ich gehe von einer "normalen" Vollbremsung aus, ohne das danach an irgendwelchen Sachen oder Personen Schäden bleiben... (bis auf die "normale" Abnutzung)


----------



## T-Drive (27. Oktober 2016)

ganz einfach,
wenns Hinterrad blockiert radierst du dein Profil runter, wenns Vorderrad blockiert liegst du auffe Fresse.


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> ganz einfach,
> wenns Hinterrad blockiert radierst du dein Profil runter, wenns Vorderrad blockiert liegst du auffe Fresse.



Riiiiiichtig


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (27. Oktober 2016)

So is es, durfte beim Vollbremsung üben Bekanntschaft mit nem Blockierenden Vorderrad machen #Stoppie


----------



## DOcean (27. Oktober 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> ganz einfach,
> wenns Hinterrad blockiert radierst du dein Profil runter, wenns Vorderrad blockiert liegst du auffe Fresse.



wenn das Hinterrad nur 20% (oder weniger) der Bremsleistung liefert, kannst du da blockieren was du willst da radierst du kaum was runter...



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> So is es, durfte beim Vollbremsung üben Bekanntschaft mit nem Blockierenden Vorderrad machen #Stoppie



Genau davon geh ich aus das passiert, mit was für einer Maschine schaffe ich es über Vorderrad abzusteigen bei einer Vollbremsung


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ein Rad bei 100km/h blockiert radiert man da kaum was runter? Alles klar, drum heißt es überall, dass bei warmen Reifen+ Vollbremsung aus hoher Geschwindigkeit schonmal ein Millimeter fehlen kann.

Außerdem „liefert" das nicht 20% der Bremsleistung, man soll 20% der gesamten Bremskraft an das Hinterrad leiten.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (27. Oktober 2016)

Also ich hab es geschafft einen halb halb abgefahrenen Fahrrad Reifen zu Plätten. Buckel runter bei etwa 35-40kmh Hinterbremse rein.
Klar kann man das nicht vergleichen, aber bei 100 mitm Motorrad stell ich mir das schon ähnlich vor.
Man muss sich alleine mal die Reibung dazwischen vorstellen.


----------



## blautemple (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie Ihr Vollbremsungen macht aber mein Hinterrad blockiert da für gewöhnlich nicht. Selbst wenn ich schlagartig von 200 auf 100 Sachen abbremse ^^

Ich kriege das Hinterrad eigentlich nur sicher zum blockieren wenn ich bei sehr hoher Drehzahl runter in den ersten oder zweiten Gang Wechsel...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

Also wenn ich bei meiner 2004er R1 (mein letztes Bike ohne ABS) etwas zu doll auf die Hinterradbremse gedrückt habe, ist die sofort weggegangen hinten.


----------



## hendrosch (27. Oktober 2016)

Je nach Motorrad geht halt bei ner Vollbremsung das Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad gegen Null und damit auch die Reibung. 
Viel wird hinten vorausgesetzt man bremst vorn richtig nicht weg gehen an Profil.
Ungünstig ist es trotzdem weil der Verschleiß eben nur an einer Stelle erfolgt. 
Da können sich noch so viele beschweren ABS macht halt doch fast immer Sinn.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Oktober 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie Ihr Vollbremsungen macht aber mein Hinterrad blockiert da für gewöhnlich nicht.


Ich muss bei der Prüfung eine Gefahrenbremsung aus 50 km/h hinlegen.
Bei den ersten paar Übungen bei den Fahrstunden bin ich seitlich weitergerutscht, weil mein Rad blockierte.


Was mich am meisten aufregt ist das "Vorbereiten" zum Anhalten an einer roten Ampel. 
Die Kombination zwischen Motorbremse, Vorderbremse und Fußbremse geht mir richtig auf die Nüsse. 
Anfangs habe ich einfach mit gezogener Kupplung im dritten, vierten oder fünften Gang angehalten und an der Ampel runtergeschaltet. 

Ich hatte gestern auch meine 3 Stunden (135 Minuten) Nachtfahrt:
Ich muss sagen, dass ich das fahren bei Nacht bzw. Abend entspannter fand, als tagsüber zu fahren.
Naja, abgesehen von der Schabr4cke, die mir im Kreisverkehr die Vorfahrt nimmt, also 2 Meter vor mir rauszieht, mich dabei noch anguckt und dann gediegen weiterfährt, nur um mich 2 Meter weiter wieder auszubremsen (als ich am lenken war wohlgemerkt), weil sie ja rausfahren musste.

Oder der große Kastenwagen, der meint eine zweispurige Straße zu blockieren, weil er plötzlich drehen will, anstatt weiterzufahren und den Kilometer mitzunehmen.

Jetzt fällt mir erst auf, wie viele Leute gar keinen Blinker benutzen. 
Oder wie viele mir die Vorfahrt nehmen, nur um an der Ampel dann direkt vor mir zu stehen.


----------



## MfDoom (28. Oktober 2016)

Locker bleiben  sowas gibt sich wenn man mehr Routine bekommt. Bei mir war es ein sehr mulmiges Gefühl vor Kurven deren Ende ich nicht einsehen konnte, aber alles gibt sich mit mehr Erfahrung. Fahr solange vorsichtig bis du von alleine sicherer wirst.

Bloß nicht aufgeben, ich kenne 2 Leute die den Schein nie zuende gemacht haben, einer weil er Schiß auf der Autobahn hatte, der andere auch wegen irgendsowas. Aber Schiß hat jeder am Anfang, ist ganz normal. Motorradfahren ist eine der geilsten Sachen der Welt, und das zu verpassen ist doch wirklich schlimm


----------



## taks (28. Oktober 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt mir erst auf, wie viele Leute gar keinen Blinker benutzen.



Ausser Motorrad noch nie mit einem motorisierten Zweirad unterwegs gewesen


----------



## T-Drive (28. Oktober 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich das fahren bei Nacht bzw. Abend entspannter fand, als tagsüber zu fahren.



Bei Dämmerung/Nacht ist es Grundsätzlich gefährlicher, da die Fauna lebendig wird und viel öfter die Strasse kreuzt als bei Tag. Auch ein Kaninchen kann dich zum absteigen bringen.

Sich nur auf die Lichter des Verkehes zu verlassen ist leichtsinnig und gefährlich.

Hier zählt noch viel mehr die Vorschrift : "Innerhalb halber Sichtweite zum stehen kommen"


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Oktober 2016)

@T-Drive
Zur Vorschrift kann man noch hinzufügen (nur falls das nicht klar sein sollte): Den Sichtverhältnissen entsprechend die Geschwindigkeit anpassen.


----------



## T-Drive (28. Oktober 2016)

Davon muss Grundsätzlich ausgegangen werden, ausser man ist Lebensmüde, deshalb hab ich das nicht erwähnt.

Meine Motorräder haben kein ABS, und ich bin mir dessen bewußt, jedesmal wenn ich aufsteige. Wenn ich aber solches lese,



> wenn das Hinterrad nur 20% (oder weniger) der Bremsleistung liefert, kannst du da blockieren was du willst da radierst du kaum was runter...
> Genau davon geh ich aus das passiert, mit was für einer Maschine schaffe ich es über Vorderrad abzusteigen bei einer Vollbremsung



bin ich im Sinne meiner Mitmenschen froh, dass ABS nun Pflicht ist.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Oktober 2016)

Ach, ich kenn so ein paar die auch bei Nebel und Regen noch 100+ auf der Landstraße fahren


----------



## T-Drive (28. Oktober 2016)

Wissen sie wies tut wenns weh tut ? wahrscheinlich (noch) nicht


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Oktober 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> weil er Schiß auf der Autobahn hatte, der andere auch wegen irgendsowas


Die hatte ich am Anfang auch. Wir haben so eine geniale Autobahnauffahrt, die nach wenigen Metern in einer Steinmauer endet.
Wenn du dich auf anderen Autobahnen nicht einordnen kannst, darfst du ja den Standstreifen weiterbenutzen.
Was machst du aber, wenn du dich nicht einordnen kannst und vor dir eine Mauer ist?  Stehen bleiben wäre da schlecht, wenn hinter dir Fahrzeuge ranbrettern und einfach rüberziehen endet im gleichen Ergebnis. 

A565 Anschlussstelle Bonn-Tannenbusch
Google Maps


taks schrieb:


> Ausser Motorrad noch nie mit einem motorisierten Zweirad unterwegs gewesen


Doch von Juli 2015 bis Februar 2016 Mofa. Aber da bin ich nie wirklich auf der Straße gefahren. Ich habe immer Schleich- und Fahrradwege benutzt, da ich keinen Bock hatte mit 25 km/h den Verkehr aufzuhalten. 


R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ach, ich kenn so ein paar die auch bei Nebel und Regen noch 100+ auf der Landstraße fahren



Und ich hatte mit dem Fahrschulmotorrad Schiss, mich bei feuchten Boden in die Kurve zu legen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. Oktober 2016)

@T-Drive
(Leider) noch nicht. Die gehören auch zu denen die ohne Schutzkleidung fahren.

@xNoVo
Sei froh das du dich überhaupt reinlegen kannst/konntest. Bei uns gibt es kaum gute Kurven. Hier ist richtig tote Hose. Immerhin sind die Landstraßen immer mit 100 befahrbar


----------



## orca113 (29. Oktober 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die hatte ich am Anfang auch. Wir haben so eine geniale Autobahnauffahrt, die nach wenigen Metern in einer Steinmauer endet.
> Wenn du dich auf anderen Autobahnen nicht einordnen kannst, darfst du ja den Standstreifen weiterbenutzen.
> Was machst du aber, wenn du dich nicht einordnen kannst und vor dir eine Mauer ist?  Stehen bleiben wäre da schlecht, wenn hinter dir Fahrzeuge ranbrettern und einfach rüberziehen endet im gleichen Ergebnis.
> 
> ...



Oh ja ich glaube die Auffahrt gut zu kennen.... aber glaub mir mein Freund, mit der Routine wird sie wie jede andere....



Schön wenn Leute aus der Heimat hier sind[emoji16]


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin ja jetzt schon bald in meinem 5. Motorrad-Jahr, aber eines ist mir irgendwie immer noch nicht so geheuer: Wenn ich im Gebirge bergab eine enge 180° Rechtskurve fahren muss


----------



## hendrosch (30. Oktober 2016)

Naja mit ner 125er wirds auch mit Routine nix, da ist auf der Autobahn, vor allem beim  auffahren Vollgas angesagt.
Nach der Fahrschule bin ich auch nicht mehr mit der 125er auf die Autobahn - Ok in 1 1/2 A2 auch noch nicht, aber ist auch öde


----------



## orca113 (30. Oktober 2016)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich bin ja jetzt schon bald in meinem 5. Motorrad-Jahr, aber eines ist mir irgendwie immer noch nicht so geheuer: Wenn ich im Gebirge bergab eine enge 180° Rechtskurve fahren muss



Ist auch meine schwache Seite. Aber auch das geht irgendwann. Mir wird immer mulmig wenn der Strassenbelag da holprig ist und die Maschine hüpft arg


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Oktober 2016)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Naja mit ner 125er wirds auch mit Routine nix, da ist auf der Autobahn, vor allem beim  auffahren Vollgas angesagt.
> Nach der Fahrschule bin ich auch nicht mehr mit der 125er auf die Autobahn - Ok in 1 1/2 A2 auch noch nicht, aber ist auch öde


Mit ner 125er ist immer und überall Vollgas angesagt^^


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Oktober 2016)

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, dass wohl einige im Nassen so Probleme haben. Das geht doch sehr gut. Gefährlich ist es, wenn es nur fisselt und du den Schmierfilm hast oder das Wasser schon steht. Aber sonst geht da fast so viel wie im Trockenen. Habe bei Nässe kein Problem normale Schräglage zu fahren und vom Gefühl her instabil ist da auch nichts. Außer mehr Abstand halten fahre ich im Regen eigentlich seit Jahren ganz normal wie sonst noch.


----------



## orca113 (31. Oktober 2016)

Bin gestern bei traumhaftem "goldenem" Herbstwetter mal wieder ein paar Stündchen in der Eifel gewesen. Hatte mir gestern dazu von meinem Cousin  ne Motorradjeans geliehen. In Verbindung mit einer langen Unterhose konnte ich gestern gut knapp 300 Km abreissen. Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht[emoji106]

Denke so eine Mitorradjeans werde ich mir holen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. November 2016)

Sind die Jeans bequem? Also für den Alltag?


----------



## orca113 (1. November 2016)

Ja das denke ich. War zwischendurch nen Kaffee trinken und hatte sie danach noch ne Weile zuhause an. Also ich kann nicht meckern. Das es ne Mopped Jeans ist sieht man auch nur auf den zweiten Blick.


----------



## moe (3. November 2016)

Ich hab eine von Polo, und bin, bis auf die zu weit geschnittenen Hosenbeine, ganz zufrieden damit.
Ist durch das Kevlar und den dicken Stoff natürlich etwas schwerer als ne normale Jeans, stört beim Tragen aber nicht.  Bequem ist sie auch, hatte die früher immer an, wenn ich mitm Mopped inne Berufsschule gefahren bin.


----------



## MfDoom (3. November 2016)

Gibt es richtige tests mit abriebwerten? Da sieht eigentlich jedes künstliche material beschissen aus, gegen richtiges leder. Ich hatte mal eine krankenschwester zur freundin, die hat gesehen wie die jungs da angeliefert werden, fleisch und muskeln bis zum knochen weggeschruppt. Jeansstoff brennt sich ins fleisch rein und macht alles noch schlimmer weil msn ihn wegschneiden muss. Muskelgewebe wächst anscheinend auch nicht wieder nach.
Auf dem motorrad gibt es nichts besseres als dickes leder.
Haben diese jeans protektoren drin?


----------



## STSLeon (4. November 2016)

Video Abwurftest Bikerjeans (MOTORRAD 6/2015) - Motorradhosen - MOTORRAD

Den Test habe ich auch gelesen, als der damals im Heft war. Die Jeans haben ziemlich gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## moe (4. November 2016)

Bei meiner kann man welche aus Schaumgummi in die am Knie  eingenähten Taschen stecken, ansonsten is nix mit Protektoren.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. November 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Bei meiner kann man welche aus Schaumgummi in die am Knie  eingenähten Taschen stecken, ansonsten is nix mit Protektoren.


So einen Schaumstoff habe ich auch in der Hüfte.

Generell finde ich meine Protektoren ziemlich sinnvoll:
-Knöchelschutz aus hartem Gummi
-Schulter-, Ellbogen- und Rückenprotektor(en)
-Hüft- und Knieprotektoren
-Scheinbeinschutz im Schuh, welcher direkt unter den Knieprotektoren sitzt

Zu langen Stiefeln kann ich sagen: Es nervt beim Anziehen, weil man nicht schnell reinschlüpfen kann und weil bei der Textilkleidung der Knieprotektor erst hochgezogen werden muss, aber das kann man in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Offset (4. November 2016)

Der Schaumstoff hat normal nichts mit einem Protektor zu tun, das ist einfach nur ein Ersatz für einen Protektor. Ich hatte im Rücken und an der Hüfte nämlich auch Schaumstoff und dort stand, mit welchem Protektor man ihn ersetzen soll.


----------



## moe (4. November 2016)

Für die anderen Protektoren hab ich ne Lederkombi. 
Seit ich nicht mehr zur Berufsschule muss, trage ich die Motorradjeans auch kaum mehr.

Edit: Ich meinte schon richtige Protektoren (aus diesem kinetischen Schaumgummi (oder so ähnlich), das seine Härte mit der Härte des Aufpralls ändert), nicht diese Lappen, die beim Kauf drin stecken.


----------



## STSLeon (5. November 2016)

Die Lappen sind doch eh nur Platzhalter. Ich hoffe es denkt keiner ernsthaft, dass es Protektoren sind?


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. November 2016)

Die Lappen hatte ich bei mir nur im Rücken drin, an der Hüfte war einfach leer.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. November 2016)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Die Lappen sind doch eh nur Platzhalter. Ich hoffe es denkt keiner ernsthaft, dass es Protektoren sind?


Sowas habe ich. Ich habe das oben blöd beschrieben:
Safe Max RP-1001 Ruckenprotektor Einsatz, 3-lagig, Schutzkl.1

Das sollte mein Rückenprotektor sein. Solche habe ich auch an den Gelenken.
Ich habe wenig Lust nachzugucken, weil es echt schlimm ist, die wieder reinzufriemeln an den Gelenken.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. November 2016)

Ich habe am 25.11.2016 Prüfung, minge Fründ (meine Freunde). 

Wie ich mein Glück kenne, regnet es Kühe, die Erde reißt auf und spaltet Europa und Asien, Flugzeuge stürzen auf die Fahrbahn und Trump rasiert sich eine Glatze, während Hillary ihm die Nägel lackiert und dabei singt.
"Tut mir leid, Herr xNoVoLiNE, aber wir müssen Ihre Prüfung leider absagen."


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. November 2016)

Ich hab meine auch bei 4,5° C gemacht, geht alles, nach den 20 Minuten friert man halt wie Hölle.


----------



## blautemple (10. November 2016)

Einfach dick anziehen, dann geht das ohne Probleme, wichtig sind auch sehr dicke Handschuhe


----------



## MfDoom (10. November 2016)

Das ist doch eher ein Vorteil, wenn der Prüfer OK ist musst du bei schlechtem Wetter weniger machen als wenn das Wetter gut ist. Schon allein weil er nicht im Regen rumstehen will


----------



## orca113 (11. November 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich habe am 25.11.2016 Prüfung, minge Fründ (meine Freunde).
> 
> Wie ich mein Glück kenne, regnet es Kühe, die Erde reißt auf und spaltet Europa und Asien, Flugzeuge stürzen auf die Fahrbahn und Trump rasiert sich eine Glatze, während Hillary ihm die Nägel lackiert und dabei singt.
> "Tut mir leid, Herr xNoVoLiNE, aber wir müssen Ihre Prüfung leider absagen."



Bei Regen und üblen Wetterverhältnissen sind Leute unaufmerksam, abgelenkt und lustlos. Selbst wenn sie als Prüfer in einem anderen Auto sitzen. Minge Fründ, wünsch dir dat et Mössjaffele ränt 

Du solltest über solche Wetterverhältnisse froh sein. Dann ist die Prüfung rasch vorbei. Vor allem der Part bei dem der Prüfer aussteigt aus dem Fahrschulwagen und deine Slalom Künste sehen will.

Halt nur du deine Gedanken zusammen, habe Lust und lass dich nicht ablenken!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. November 2016)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich hab meine auch bei 4,5° C gemacht, geht alles, nach den 20 Minuten friert man halt wie Hölle.


Ich hab ziemlich gutes "Innenfutter". Das ist eine Art Regenkleidung zum drunter ziehen, die aber auch vor Kälte schützt. Ich fahre mit meiner Funktionsunterwäsche und darüber die Klamotten mit Innenfutter. Ich konnte gestern geschmeidig fahren. 


MfDoom schrieb:


> Das ist doch eher ein Vorteil, wenn der Prüfer OK ist musst du bei schlechtem Wetter weniger machen als wenn das Wetter gut ist. Schon allein weil er nicht im Regen rumstehen will


Mein Fahrlehrer meint auch, dass die Prüfer alle korrekt sind. Die beharren jetzt nicht auf eine Gefahrenbremsung bei 50 km/h. Da gehen auch 40 in Ordnung, wenn es feucht ist.


orca113 schrieb:


> Bei Regen und üblen Wetterverhältnissen sind Leute unaufmerksam, abgelenkt und lustlos.!


Das habe ich bei Regen eigentlich nie beobachtet. Eher wenn die Sonne scheint. Da werde ich dann bei 100, die ich fahre mit 101 überholt oder man zieht 2 Meter vor mir in den Kreisverkehr etc.


----------



## orca113 (15. November 2016)

> Das habe ich bei Regen eigentlich nie beobachtet. Eher wenn die Sonne scheint. Da werde ich dann bei 100, die ich fahre mit 101 überholt oder man zieht 2 Meter vor mir in den Kreisverkehr etc.



Doch sind sie, 

Wenn ich einen Mord oder ähnlich schweres Verbrechen begehen müsste, dann an einem regnerischen Tag oder einer regnerischen Nacht


----------



## Iconoclast (15. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mir da auch keinen Kopf machen, auch wenn es unter Umständen unangenehm ist. Eine Freundin von mir musste auch im Regen ran. Sie sollte mit dem Auto zum Übungsplatz kommen, da haben die dann gleich die Grundfahraufgaben gemacht und sind quasi nur noch zurück zur Fahrschule gefahren. Der Prüfer meinte wohl zu Beginn sogar noch, dass er ihr wegen der Witterung auch zur Not für die Grundfahraufgaben ne Chance mehr gibt. Alles easy, packste schon.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. November 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Mord oder ähnlich schweres Verbrechen begehen müsste, dann an einem regnerischen Tag oder einer regnerischen Nacht


Das BKA liest mit.  

Eben in der Fahrschule zum ersten Mal fehlerfrei die Grundfahraufgaben gemacht. Bei Regen, Dunkelheit und Kälte wohlgemerkt. 
Mein Fahrlehrer: "Du bist schon so ein Schlecht-Wetter-Typ oder?"   

In der Stadtfahrt dann die falsche Ausfahrt im Kreisverkehr genommen, was bei der Prüfung nicht schlimm ist und dann von einem Van über 50m durch sein Fernlicht im Stand geblendet.
Mein Fahrlehrer hat ihn dann paar mal angeleuchtet, was den nicht gestört hat und mein entsetztes Nicken auch nicht. 
Solche Leute verdienen direkt einen Burnout auf dem Fuß.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. November 2016)

Rasiert!  

Alle Grundfahraufgaben beim ersten Versuch geschafft (da hat mir mein Fahrlehrer schon den Daumen nach oben gezeigt. ) und dann ein bisschen gefahren. Insgesamt bin ich 15 Minuten früher fertig geworden (also nur 30 Minuten gefahren).
Ein paar Flüchtigkeitsfehler hatte ich natürlich (200m zu spät auf der Autobahn geblinkt usw.), aber der Prüfer sagte, dass ich gut gefahren bin.
Plot twist: Davor hat er jemanden durchfallen lassen.


----------



## MfDoom (25. November 2016)

Sauber, geile Sache !


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. November 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Sauber, geile Sache !


Jo, finde ich auch! 

Heute dann die erste Fahrt:
Ich bin mit einem Kumpel zum Friseur gefahren, weil er einen neuen Haarschnitt brauchte.
Wir haben uns mit den Maschinen an einer Einkaufspassage neben Fahrradständer gestellt.
Da behindern wir niemanden.

Beim Aufsteigen bin ich dann irgendwie ganz komisch umgefallen. 
Ich saß drauf und bin nach rechts gekippt. Ich konnte das Motorrad eine Handlänge vor dem Boden auffangen, aber die 100 Kilo haben mir dann doch den Rest gegeben und es ist mir aus der Hand gerutscht.
Mein Kumpel konnte so schnell nicht absteigen.

Resultat: Auspuff hat einen Kratzer, meine Verkleidung + Scheibe vorne haben einen schönen dicken Kratzer (durch den Fahrradständer) und mein Spiegel hat eine kaum sichtbare Kitsche.
Danach ging das Motorrad erst nicht an (Schockmoment. ), hat sich aber dann irgendwie gefangen.
Egal. Vollkasko regelt.  
Solange die 100 Kilo nicht auf mir lagen, bin ich froh! xD

Also, dass die erste Fahrt direkt so anfängt ist schon bitter.

3500€, die ich beim Nachbar in der Garage unterstellte, sodass da nichts dran kommt und nach 5 Kilometern Fahrt maule ich mich. 


Was ich persönlich aber gar nicht verstehe ist, dass viele Leute tagelang ihre Maschine kennen lernen müssen.
Nach keinen 500 Metern Fahrt fühlte ich mich sicher.
Klar habe ich mal den Blinker mit der Hupe verwechselt (Bei der Fahrschule war es nämlich so gebaut), aber ansonsten ging es voll klar.
Das Einfahren (Laut Handbuch: "500 Kilometer den Motor zurückhalten") lässt mich nicht voll aufdrehen, aber 70-80 km/h bei 6000 von 12000 Umdrehungen sind drin.

Es macht auf jeden Fall extrem viel Spaß!

Ich finde es auch genial, wie Leute mich nicht überholen, obwohl erlaubt, wenn ich bei erlaubten 100 nur 70 fahre, da ich halt nicht schneller "darf".
Man sagt ja, dass man ab 10-15 km/h zu langsam überholen darf, aber bei 30 zu wenig lieber auf 2 Meter auffahren, anstatt zu hupen, Blinker links zu setzen und an mir vorbei zu fahren ist dann nicht mehr mein Problem.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. November 2016)

Also ich überhol wenn Platz ist auch Leute die 90 fahren...
Freu mich schon auf Frühling, dann muss man nicht mehr ewig Platz suchen sondern reißt nur einmal den Hahn auf und ist vorbei.

Und an die Zeiten als ich noch bei 7000upm geschaltet hab will ich gar nicht zurückdenken, dumm wie ich damals noch war...
Grad die Duke damals in der Fahrschule würde ich heute ganz anders bewegen.
Wenn ich bei meiner schon immer sehe, dass die ab 7-8000upm mal langsam aufwacht...

Wobei ich auch schon von paar gehört hab, dass sie die 125er Zeit bisschen vermissen, weil man einfach immer und überall Vollgas geben kann


----------



## blautemple (27. November 2016)

Ich glaube das mit dem "an die Maschine gewöhnen" hast du etwas missverstanden ^^

Sicher fühlt sich jeder nach ein paar Metern, aber man fährt einfach noch relativ gemütliche um sich halt an die Kurvenlage und an den Motor zu gewöhnen. Ich fahre ja nach gut 2 1/2 Jahren auch ein ganz anderes Tempo als in den ersten Wochen oder Monaten und woran willst du dich nach 10km bei 70kmh auch groß gewöhnen, da weiß man ja auch noch nicht wirklich was das Motorrad so in der Kurve treibt ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (27. November 2016)

Das man seine Maschine am Anfang paar mal ablegt ist nicht ungewöhnlich, deshalb sollte man ja einen günstigen Beginner-Hobel kaufen, wo das nicht schlimm ist. Da kann auch schnell mal der eine oder andere Rutscher dazukommen, auf Nasser und kalter Fahrbahn, z.B. Immer schön Schutzkleidung anziehen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. November 2016)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> weil man einfach immer und überall Vollgas geben kann


Aber was bringt es dir, wenn du voll aufdrehst und trotzdem nichts kommt? 
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf den A2. 


blautemple schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit dem "an die Maschine gewöhnen" hast du etwas missverstanden ^^


Ich habe das blöd beschrieben.  Ich meinte damit eher Sachen wie "Wann schalte ich", "Wie schnell beschleunige ich", "Wo befindet sich was an meinem Motorrad".


MfDoom schrieb:


> Das man seine Maschine am Anfang paar mal ablegt ist nicht ungewöhnlich, deshalb sollte man ja einen günstigen Beginner-Hobel kaufen, wo das nicht schlimm ist. Da kann auch schnell mal der eine oder andere Rutscher dazukommen, auf Nasser und kalter Fahrbahn, z.B. Immer schön Schutzkleidung anziehen


Ja, ich wollte mir am Anfang auch erst ein gebrauchtes Motorrad holen, aber ich finde die 125er-Fahrer sehr leichtsinnig, was ich auch bei den Leuten, die ich kenne, sehe.
Weil ich mich nicht gut mit Motorrädern auskenne (den technischen Aspekt), wollte ich mir keine Maschine kaufen, wo mir nach 2 Fahrten der Motor flöten geht, weil der Fahrer das Motorrad nicht gut behandelt hat.

Also habe ich mich für die CBR125R entschieden, welche einen guten Ruf als "Sehr gutes Eisntiegsmotorrad" hat. Der Motor soll auch lange halten, wenn man ihn gut behandelt.
Also habe ich mir eine preiswerte Vollkaskoversicherung besorgt und bin so vorerst abgesichert.

Ohne Schutzkleidung werde ich - denke ich, eh nie fahren.
Das gehört für mich einfach dazu.
Ein Soldat zieht auch keinen Hoodie an, wenn er kämpfen geht und ein Arzt behandelt mich auch nicht im Piyama.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. November 2016)

500m und sicher ist ein derber Trugschluss und ein klassischer Anfängerfehler. Die erste haarige Situation und du wirst sehen, wie sicher du die Maschine kennst.


----------



## DOcean (28. November 2016)

Sei froh das es "nur" 100kg waren die sich auf die Seite gelegt haben...

Meine 250kg (Honda CBF1000) ist schon eine andere Nummer, und die sind mir schon umgekippt, bis auf Spiegel kaputt aber nix passiert, und auch die hab ich alleine wieder aufgestellt


----------



## taks (28. November 2016)

Ich hab bei meiner Rost am Rahmen gefunden 
Hat einer nen Tipp wie am besten bearbeiten? Lokal anschleifen und drüber sprühen?


----------



## MfDoom (28. November 2016)

sehr, sehr gründlich anschleifen und sauber lackieren. Sonst blüht das wieder auf


----------



## blautemple (28. November 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> Sei froh das es "nur" 100kg waren die sich auf die Seite gelegt haben...
> 
> Meine 250kg (Honda CBF1000) ist schon eine andere Nummer, und die sind mir schon umgekippt, bis auf Spiegel kaputt aber nix passiert, und auch die hab ich alleine wieder aufgestellt



Ich glaube am Anfang ist das jedem einmal passiert 

Und ich bin der Meinung, wenn man sein Motorrad nicht alleine wieder aufstellen kann hat man sich die falsche Maschine gekauft ^^


----------



## moe (28. November 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> sehr, sehr gründlich anschleifen und sauber lackieren. Sonst blüht das wieder auf



Nach dem abschleifen Rostumwandler nicht vergessen. Mit nur schleifen kannst du nicht sicher sein, dass keine Rostpartikel unterm Lack bleiben.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> 500m und sicher ist ein derber Trugschluss und ein klassischer Anfängerfehler. Die erste haarige Situation und du wirst sehen, wie sicher du die Maschine kennst.


Definiere haarige Situation. 
Meinst du in Richtung "Verkehr" oder meinst du etwas wie "dem Fahren an sich"?

Zu "Verkehr" würde ich jetzt sowas zählen wie, wenn jemand dir die Vorfahrt nimmt, zu "dem Fahren an sich" so Sachen, wie zu schnell in eine Kurve fahren.
Ich vermute mal, dass man beim "Verkehr" besser reagieren kann.
Wenn mir jemand die Vorfahrt nimmt, habe ich zwei (drei) Optionen:
-Ausweichen
-Bremsen
(-Bremsen und Ausweichen)

Wenn ich zu schnell in eine Kurve fahre, ergibt sich eine Mischung aus Bremsen, Lenken, Gewicht verlagern etc.
Dass ich so eine Situation problemos überstehe, bezweifle ich sogar, wenn ich schon 10 Jahre fahren würde. 


DOcean schrieb:


> Sei froh das es "nur" 100kg waren die sich auf die Seite gelegt haben...
> 
> Meine 250kg (Honda CBF1000) ist schon eine andere Nummer, und die sind mir schon umgekippt, bis auf Spiegel kaputt aber nix passiert, und auch die hab ich alleine wieder aufgestellt


Ich habe nochmal im Handbuch nachgeguckt. Das Leergewicht liegt bei 137 Kilogramm. Das Motorrad war vollgetankt.
Also sage ich mal 140-145 Kilogramm.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass 145 Kilogramm ein Gewicht ist, dass man im Fitnessstudio zum Muskeln trainieren benutzt, kann ich mich wenigstens rechtfertigen.   
250 Kilogramm sind aber schon eine andere Hausnummer.
Wie ist dir die Maschine umgekippt?


blautemple schrieb:


> Ich glaube am Anfang ist das jedem einmal passiert


Ärgerlich finde ich es eben in meinem Fall, dass mich das Teil 3500€ gekostet hat und nach den ersten 500 Kilometer so ein "Schaden" entstand.
Wäre mir das jetzt nach 3-4 Monaten passiert, würde mich das nicht interessieren, aber so wurmt einen das. 



Wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit einem Thread-Treffen aus?
Das haben wir ja mal angesprochen.
Ich hätte echt Lust mal ein bisschen mit größeren Maschinen zu fahren ... ... ... Auch wenn es eine Qual für sie wird. 
Siehe:


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 3. Gibt es Motorrad-Treffen hier vom Thread?





orca113 schrieb:


> Ja Leute, man könnte sich in der tat mal treffen. Wie wäre das? Hätte Interesse.





thecroatien schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich je nach Standort auch anschließen, komme halt aus Hannover..


----------



## DOcean (29. November 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wie ist dir die Maschine umgekippt?



hmm schwer zu sagen hab die eigentlich ganz normal auf dem Hauptständer abgestellt, und auf einmal machte es KLONK und sie lag...
Lag wohl an dem Pflaster auf dem Parkplatz (war so eins mit ganz breiten Fugen), war froh das ich das Auto daneben nicht getroffen habe...


----------



## MfDoom (29. November 2016)

auf weichem Untergrund: Bierdose flachtreten und unter den Ständer legen. Aus diesem Grund immer eine Bierdose bei sich tragen


----------



## taks (29. November 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Nach dem abschleifen Rostumwandler nicht vergessen.



Gibts bei dem etwas zu beachten?


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2016)

Also wegen dem Gewicht musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, du hebst ja nicht mal ansatzweise das ganze Gewicht hoch, wenn man weiß wo man anpacken muss kann man auch ohne eine 300KG Maschine wieder aufstellen


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. November 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> auf weichem Untergrund: Bierdose flachtreten und unter den Ständer legen. Aus diesem Grund immer eine Bierdose bei sich tragen


Oder bei Tante Louise für nen Euro eine Unterlage mitbestellen und ins Gepäckfach werfen.


----------



## MfDoom (29. November 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Gibts bei dem etwas zu beachten?



Ich würde darauf achten das du die Stelle großräumig schleifst. Im Lack um die Schadhafte Stelle sind mikrofeine Risse durch die kriecht Feuchtigkeit wieder hinein wenn es nicht sorgfältig gemacht wird. Rostumwandler habe ich noch nie benutzt.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. November 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Definiere haarige Situation.



Da gibt es jede Menge. Angefangen beim einfachen Verkehr und blinden anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern über Geschwindigkeit falsch einschätzen und plötzlich beschissenen Straßen auf unbekannten Strecken bis zum Bauern, der in der Kurve seinen Mist verloren hat, Öl auf der Straße etc. Alles schon erlebt. Bei vielen wird es nach den ersten paar hundert Kilometern gefährlich, wenn sie meinen, dass sie jetzt feuern können, wobei das bei einer 125er ja eher nicht geht. Solange du nicht zu denen gehörst, die nach 2 Monaten zum Straßen-Valentino-Rossi verkommen, ist alles gut. Denk einfach nur dran, dass es dich auf 2 Rädern schnell zereißen kann, wenn du übermütig wirst. Im Oktober hat es hier erst wieder einen 125er Fahrer an den Baum gehauen. Jedes Mal wenn ich davon lese sind doe Fahrer in der Regel zwischen 16 und 24.

Edit: Das Video passt ja gerade zum Thema. Ich habe auch eine Halterung fürs Handy und wenn du eine haben solltest, spiel da nicht währned der Fahrt dran rum, auch wenn es verlockend ist, ich weiß es. 

How To Break Your Collarbone - YouTube


----------



## MfDoom (29. November 2016)

ein Klassiker  Habe zwar kein Smartphone beim fahren aber das kann wirklich leicht passieren, wenn man kurz abgelenkt ist. Lief bei mir zum Glück immer glimpflich ab, ohne den Randstein zu touchieren.


----------



## T-Drive (29. November 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich würde darauf achten das du die Stelle großräumig schleifst. Im Lack um die Schadhafte Stelle sind mikrofeine Risse durch die kriecht Feuchtigkeit wieder hinein wenn es nicht sorgfältig gemacht wird. Rostumwandler habe ich noch nie benutzt.



Tja, Rostumwandler ist so eine Sache wie "das beste ÖL". Die Chemie da drin funktioniert mal besser oder auch nicht. Im Grunde nur eine weitere Beschichtung die auch vom Sauerstoff/Feuchte unterwandert werden kann.

Wie MfDoom sagt, sauber, großräumig abschleifen, blank und fettfrei machen,  sorgfältig grundieren (ist am wichtigsten) und eine oder zwei Schichten Decklack. Das Ganze in einem trockenen geheizten Raum, und die jeweiligen Schichten gut trocknen/aushärten lassen.


----------



## moe (30. November 2016)

Nja, da kann man halt auch nicht sicher sein, dass das Zeug in jede Ritze kommt, und man 100%ig die richtige Mischung trifft. Hab damit aber gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ordentliches lackieren voraus gesetzt. 

@taks: Eigentlich nur, die Rückstände nachher sauber ab zu spülen, und das Teil gut zu trocknen. Danach am besten gleich grundieren. Ansonsten Rost vorher sauber entfernen, entfetten und Rostumwandler 1-2 Tage wirken lassen.


----------



## taks (30. November 2016)

Ich muss wohl bis nächstes Jahr warten. In der Garage ist es im Moment viel zu kalt zum malen.
Aber Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Red-Hood (30. November 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit einem Thread-Treffen aus?
> Das haben wir ja mal angesprochen.
> Ich hätte echt Lust mal ein bisschen mit größeren Maschinen zu fahren ... ... ... Auch wenn es eine Qual für sie wird.
> Siehe:


Im nächsten Sommer wäre ich dabei.
Du und Orca seid ja auch Rheinländer (wenn auch auf der falschen Seite ). Da hat man eine Anfahrt von maximal einer Stunde, je nachdem, wo man sich treffen möchte.
Glaube, hier waren aber sonst auch noch paar Leute aus NRW.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. November 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Im nächsten Sommer wäre ich dabei.
> Du und Orca seid ja auch Rheinländer (wenn auch auf der falschen Seite ). Da hat man eine Anfahrt von maximal einer Stunde, je nachdem, wo man sich treffen möchte.
> Glaube, hier waren aber sonst auch noch paar Leute aus NRW.


Die falsche Rheinseite? Da muss ich kurz überlegen ... Also ich weiß, dass es da noch einen Schandfleck rechtsrheinisch gab.  *duck und weg*

Wo wohnst du denn?

Rein aus Interesse:
Wieso im nächsten Sommer? Gibt es da eine (neue) Maschine?  Wenn ja, hoffentlich was lautes ... Oh, Moment. EURO4.


----------



## Red-Hood (30. November 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn?
> 
> Rein aus Interesse:
> Wieso im nächsten Sommer? Gibt es da eine (neue) Maschine?  Wenn ja, hoffentlich was lautes ... Oh, Moment. EURO4.


Im Norden vor den Toren der Landeshauptstadt wohne ich. 

Nächsten Sommer, weil ich davor relativ viel zu tun habe. Ein neues Motorrad war öfters mal geplant, aber ich will zunächst anders investieren.
Je geringer ich derzeit die Verbindlichkeiten halte, desto teurer darf das nächste Mopped werden.
Das muss man sich immer vor Augen halten, wenn man wieder in Versuchung kommt. 
Habe mich jetzt auf Ducati fixiert. Allerdings hat die Horex auch ihren Reiz oder Agusta. 
edit: HOREX | Die Legende lebt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. November 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Im Norden vor den Toren der Landeshauptstadt wohne ich.


Wenn man sich da in der Mitte treffen würde, wäre das laut meinem "sehr ausgeprägten" geographischen Wissen Köln. 
Das sollte machbar sein. 


Red-Hood schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt auf Ducati fixiert.


Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, aber Ducati-Bikes sollen wohl sehr durstig sein, was den Sprit angeht und wartungsinstensiv wohl auch.
Ich bin bei den Italos vorsichtig - außer bei Beta. Die sind ziemlich gut, was Super Motos angeht.


Red-Hood schrieb:


> Allerdings hat die Horex auch ihren Reiz[...]
> edit: HOREX | Die Legende lebt


Die Marke kenn ich nicht. Hyosung z.B. war mir aber auch erst neu, obwohl die laut Wikipedia schon einiges geleistet haben.
Ich bin bei so "Underground"-Marken ein bisschen voreingenommen - schlechte Angewohnheit.

Derbi, Rieju, Hyosung, Kymco usw. sind so Marken, von denen ich erstmal Abstand halte.
Bei Yamaha, Honda, BMW, Harley-Davidson usw. weiß man eben, was sie können.

Die Marken von denen man wenig hört, sind bei mir immer untergestuft.
Z.B. hat Kymco mal für BMW Motoren hergestellt.
Das habe ich auch erst durchs Forschen rausgefunden.

Wie kamst du auf Horex?


----------



## MfDoom (30. November 2016)

Horex ist Kult

Das Werner-Rennen – Wikipedia


----------



## mülla1 (30. November 2016)

Die horex wurde vor Jahren mal auf einer motorradmesse vorgestellt. Ich glaube da haben ziemlich lange die Geldgeber gefehlt um dieses vr6 Motorrad zu bauen. Letztes Jahr isses dann wieder auf den motorradmessen aufgetaucht und wird wohl jetzt auch realisiert. 

Ich bin mittlerweile auch wieder am suchen. Aufgrund eines Umzugs in die Großstadt war es leider nicht möglich meine superduke mitzunehmen :/ jetzt, nach 2 Saisons Abstinenz will ich im nächsten Jahr wieder einsteigen. Kann mich aber noch nicht wirklich entscheiden  

Also, wenn einer Erfahrungen, Tipps etc zu der MT09 zb hat, immer her damit. Die ist schonmal in der engeren Auswahl  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the.hai (30. November 2016)

mülla schrieb:


> Also, wenn einer Erfahrungen, Tipps etc zu der MT09 zb hat, immer her damit. Die ist schonmal in der engeren Auswahl



Ja bitte, sie wünschen?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur leider ist die MT 09 ja jetzt so hässlich geworden ;( hoffentlich ziehst du nen gebrauchtkauf in Betracht.


----------



## Red-Hood (30. November 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wenn man sich da in der Mitte treffen würde, wäre das laut meinem "sehr ausgeprägten" geographischen Wissen Köln.
> Das sollte machbar sein.
> 
> Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, aber Ducati-Bikes sollen wohl sehr durstig sein, was den Sprit angeht und wartungsinstensiv wohl auch.
> ...


Die Mitte ist Leverkusen. 

Ducatis verbrauchen mittlerweile nicht wirklich viel Sprit und die Pannenanfälligkeit der 90er ist auch abgelegt.
Einfach mal die Wartungsintervalle anschauen. Die Europäer sind bei denen auf 10.000km und mehr gegangen. Erst dann zogen die Japaner bei einzelnen Modellen nach.
Das kann man nicht machen, wenn einem die Motorräder vorher auseinanderfallen. 

Hyosung ist n Billighersteller. Dafür gibt es einen Markt, aber die kannst du mit sogenannten Premiumherstellern nicht vergleichen, ob nun Horex, Bimota oder noch ausgefallener. Da werden ganz andere Komponenten verwendet.

Früher habe ich mir so gut wie jede Motorradzeitschrift gekauft. Da kennt man dann eigentlich alle Hersteller und Modelle. Mittlerweile bin ich nicht mehr ganz so gut informiert.
Aber ein V6 in einem Motorrad lässt doch automatisch das Herz höher schlagen. Hier ist das Gewicht sogar noch halbwegs in Ordnung.
Ich habe sie auch dieses Jahr auf der Motorradmesse in Dortmund aus der Nähe betrachten können. Die Verarbeitung ist einfach top. Lässt man sich natürlich gut bei Horex bezahlen.

Kennst du Bimota?
Schau mal:
TESI 3D E :  Modelle :  bimota 

Die DB8 sieht auch genial aus.


----------



## taks (30. November 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Horex ist Kult
> 
> Das Werner-Rennen – Wikipedia



N Kumpel hat eine Horex Regina, das Teil ist schon Cool


----------



## MfDoom (30. November 2016)

ein Traum. Sicher eine Menge wert und es wird nur mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. November 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Hyosung ist n Billighersteller.


Das war sowas, was ich meinte.
Ich denke auch oft, dass das Billig-Firmen sind, aber wenn man sich mal deren Geschichten anschaut, überlegt man zweimal:



> Hyosung S&T Motors bedient etwa 40 Prozent des Marktes in seinem Heimatland und ist mit dem Export in über 60 Länder der größte Motorradexporteur Südkoreas. Etwa 500 Mitarbeiter stellen jährlich ca. 50.000 motorisierte Zweiräder her. Jeden Tag können bis zu 300 Zweiräder vom Band rollen. In Europa werden hauptsächlich die Märkte in Deutschland, Frankreich und Spanien beliefert. Etwa 6.000 Zweiräder gehen jährlich nach Spanien, ca. die Hälfte nach Deutschland, und Frankreich importiert etwa 3.500 Maschinen. Neben Asien sind die USA und Australien weitere wichtige Exportländer.
> 
> Das Unternehmen wurde 1978 gegründet und ging bereits ein Jahr später eine Kooperation mit Suzuki ein. Bestandteil dieser war die Produktion von 125-er-Motorrädern und kleiner ATVs, die Suzuki auf dem japanischen Markt verkaufte. Hyosung fertigt alle Motoren selbst und legt dabei großen Wert auf Forschung und Entwicklung. [...] Nach Honda und Yamaha belegte Hyosung den dritten Platz in der deutschen Zulassungsstatistik 2007 in der 125-cm³-Klasse.


-Wikipedia


Red-Hood schrieb:


> Kennst du Bimota?


Nein, aber die sehen alle nicht schlecht aus. Diese TESI 3D E sieht extrem futuristisch aus. 
Gibt es für bimota einen Markt? Viele Händler haben die ja nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (1. Dezember 2016)

Schau mal auf die Preise, dann weißt Du warum es nicht viele Bimota-Händler gibt...


----------



## Red-Hood (2. Dezember 2016)

@ Hyosung

Ich kenne die Firma. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass sie quasi der Dacia der Motorradbranche sind, unabhängig von den Verkaufszahlen.
Kann gut möglich sein, dass man als Einsteiger gar nicht so schlecht damit bedient ist. Immerhin bekommt man bei denen 650 ccm³ für den Preis, den man für manche 125er zahlen muss. 

Kann nur aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung sagen, dass es schon einen gewaltigen Sprung vom Einsteigersegment (Gladius, SV 650, ER-6n, CB 650F. MT-07) zur nächsten Preisklasse gibt (MT-09, Street Triple, Monster etc.). Merkt man vor allem im Bereich des Fahrwerks, wenn man es mal etwas sportlicher angehen möchte.

Die SV 650 fühlte sich im Vergleich zur Street Triple R wie ein Schwamm an. Da war nichts mit schön sauber die Linie in Kurvenkombinationen fahren. Scharf und spät anbremsen war erst recht nicht möglich.


----------



## T-Drive (2. Dezember 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Die SV 650 fühlte sich im Vergleich zur Street Triple R wie ein Schwamm an. Da war nichts mit schön sauber die Linie in Kurvenkombinationen fahren. Scharf und spät anbremsen war erst recht nicht möglich.



Dann probier mal ne 900er Monster Bj. 99/oo, die hatte noch serienmässig Öhlins Fahrwerk, da konnteste Scheitel ziehen dass jeder Frisör neidisch wurde.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Dezember 2016)

Als Anfänger ist eine SV650 ein manifestierter Traum


----------



## T-Drive (2. Dezember 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Als Anfänger ist eine SV650 ein manifestierter Traum



Joo, gegen den Motor ist nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. Dezember 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Dann probier mal ne 900er Monster Bj. 99/oo, die hatte noch serienmässig Öhlins Fahrwerk, da konnteste Scheitel ziehen dass jeder Frisör neidisch wurde.


Gerne. Kenne aber keinen, der die hat. 
In 10 Jahren tut sich allerdings ziemlich viel. Denke nicht, dass die mit den heutigen Monstern mithalten kann. Jetzt gibt es eine 1200R und die neue 1200S steht auch vor der Tür. 



MfDoom schrieb:


> Als Anfänger ist eine SV650 ein manifestierter Traum


Durfte mich 3 Jahre lang begleiten. Wie ich mich damals freute, als die Drossel raus kam. Wie enttäuscht ich dann war, weil der Unterschied doch nicht sie groß war wie erhofft. ^^
Hatte dann aber lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine SV 1200S als Nachfolger zu kaufen.


----------



## T-Drive (2. Dezember 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Gerne. Kenne aber keinen, der die hat.
> In 10 Jahren tut sich allerdings ziemlich viel. Denke nicht, dass die mit den heutigen Monstern mithalten kann. Jetzt gibt es eine 1200R und die neue 1200S steht auch vor der Tür.



Fahrwerkstechnisch kann sie das auf jeden Fall. Leistungstechnisch ist ja logisch, die hatte ja "nur" 86 Pferde, aber die konntest du auch auf die Strasse bringen.

Die tl1000  kennt wohl keiner mehr.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. Dezember 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Die tl1000  kennt wohl keiner mehr.


Doch! Quasi der Vorläufer der SV 1000S. 
Hat man allerdings ordentlich in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Dezember 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Dann probier mal ne 900er Monster Bj. 99/oo, die hatte noch serienmässig Öhlins Fahrwerk, da konnteste Scheitel ziehen dass jeder Frisör neidisch wurde. [emoji317][emoji38]


Gut, dass ich mir so eine holen will


----------



## STSLeon (12. Dezember 2016)

Update zum Thema Alpi

Bremen: Motorrad-Raser "Alpi" steht wegen Mordes vor Gericht - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. Dezember 2016)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Update zum Thema Alpi
> 
> Bremen: Motorrad-Raser "Alpi" steht wegen Mordes vor Gericht - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Auf facebook wird der alte Mann überall als "selbst schuld" bezeichnet.
Naja, er war zwar angetrunken, aber wie weichst du 60-70 km/h auf zwei Rädern aus? 

Ich muss sagen, dass es schade ist, dass Alpi jetzt weg ist, aber irgendwo ist es auch gerechtfertigt.
Das hätte man halt nicht erwartet.


----------



## taks (13. Dezember 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das hätte man halt nicht erwartet.



Sarkasmus?


----------



## MfDoom (13. Dezember 2016)

Manche könnten meinen, das es schade ist das der alte Mann jetzt tot ist


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Dezember 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Sarkasmus?


Dass er geblitzt wird etc. konnte man natürlich erwarten, aber das er einen Menschen tötet (!!!) nicht.


MfDoom schrieb:


> das es schade ist das der alte Mann jetzt tot ist


Ist es das nicht?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dass er geblitzt wird etc. konnte man natürlich erwarten, aber das er einen Menschen tötet (!!!) nicht.


Doch konnte mann.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Dezember 2016)

Alpi hat jetzt das Pech das an ihm eine Art Exempel statuiert wird, wie bei den Leuten die wegen illegaler Autorennen mit Tod von unschuldigen verknackt werden, zur abschreckenden Wirkung wird die Strafe wohl sehr hart ausfallen.
Ich finde das gut. Wer alt genug ist ein Auto oder Motorrad zu fahren sollte wissen das man für seine Taten Verantwortung tragen muss und wenn andere zu Schaden kommen können hat man seinen Platz in unserer Gesellschaft schnell verspielt. Klar baut jeder mal ******** und Spass muss sein, aber er hat die Grenze anscheinend sehr oft meilenweit überschritten.
Von dem was ich über den Fall weiss würde ich sagen das der Richter recht hat.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Dezember 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch konnte mann.


Das hätte ich gern gesehen, dass du vor dem Unfall gesagt hast: "Mann, der wird auf jeden Fall jemanden töten." 


MfDoom schrieb:


> ...


Ich habe Alpi seit etwa einem halben bis einem drei-viertel Jahr vor dem Unfall geschaut und will ihn auch nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber er hat auf mich den Eindruck gemacht, dass er kein Raser im klassischen Sinne* ist.

Ich finde den Fall aber auch schwierig.
Von dem her, was ich mitbekommen habe, hat er wohl ein Auto überholt, dieses dann irgendwie beschädigt (?) und ist weitergefahren -> Fahrerflucht.
Danach soll er dann innerorts mit 60-70 km/h auf eine Ampel zugefahren sein, welche dann ein betrunkener Herr unerlaubterweise überquerte.

Das heißt, dass wir hier eine Schuld von beiden haben.
Ihn deswegen aber wegen Mordes wegsperren zu wollen, finde ich schon hart.
Man kann jetzt wieder sagen, dass der Herr ja durch den Alkohol nicht zurechnungsfähig gewesen ist blablabla Aber am Ende des Tages hat er den Saft geschluckt und nicht wir.
Ich würde es bei der alten Anklage wegen Totschlags belassen, da er ja nicht geplant hat, den Mann zu töten, sondern es sogesehen nur in Kauf genommen hat, dass jemand verletzt wird.

Hinzukommen noch Faktoren wie der Führerschein usw.

Wir sind aber zum Glück keine Richter und müssen so eine Entscheidung nicht fällen.

*Mit 250 km/h auf der linken Spur alle weghupen und bis auf den Kofferraum auffahren.



> Der Mann war bei Rot über die Ampel gegangen und nicht mehr ganz nüchtern.
> Alperen T. fuhr zu schnell, konnte nicht mehr ausweichen.
> Außerdem war er gerade auf der Flucht. Nur Minuten vorher hatte er mit seinem Motorrad ein Auto angefahren, war einfach weiter gerast, bis Arno S. ihm vors Motorrad lief.
> [...]
> ...


-Stern


----------



## taks (14. Dezember 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das hätte ich gern gesehen, dass du vor dem Unfall gesagt hast: "Mann, der wird auf jeden Fall jemanden töten."



Mir fehlen die Worte... Einer ist gestorben und du findest das noch witzig?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Dezember 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Worte... Einer ist gestorben und du findest das noch witzig?


Ja, ich lache mich kaputt. 

Siehe:


MfDoom schrieb:


> Manche könnten meinen, das es schade ist das der alte Mann jetzt tot ist





xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ist es das nicht?



Ich wollte ausdrücken, dass man im Normalfall von keinem erwarten kann, dass er einen Menschen umbringt.
Genauso wenig erwarte ich es von dir.
Wenn ich morgen mitbekomme, dass du heute Abend einen Menschen umgebracht hast, wäre ich genauso "schockiert".


----------



## the.hai (14. Dezember 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Danach soll er dann innerorts mit 60-70 km/h auf eine Ampel zugefahren sein, welche dann ein betrunkener Herr unerlaubterweise überquerte.



Das stimmt so nicht, er war beim Aufprall mit dem Fussgänger 60-70km/h zu schnell, also bei über 100km/h. Das ist auch der entscheidende Unterschied meiner Meinung nach.

P.S. der Blog ist sehr interessant: Alpi fahrt nicht mehr | Motorradrecht | Strafverteidiger in Kreuzberg – Kanzlei Hoenig Berlin | Strafrecht und Motorradrecht


----------



## Rat Six (14. Dezember 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das hätte ich gern gesehen, dass du vor dem Unfall gesagt hast: "Mann, der wird auf jeden Fall jemanden töten."


Bei seiner Fahrweise konnte man problemlos davon ausgehen, dass es früher oder später zu einem schweren Unfall, mit oder ohne Todesfolge kommen wird. Wer teilweise mit über 150km/h durch die Stadt fährt, nimmt immer billigend in Kauf, dass es Tote gibt. Er hat auf seinem Kanal eindeutig bewiesen, dass er nicht die geistige Reife hat ein Fahrzeug zu bewegen. Dass der Rentner bei Rot über die Ampel ist oder, dass er alkoholisiert war, ist mMn auch nicht wirklich entscheident. Es hätte genauso gut ein Kind sein können, das zwischen parkenden Autos herausläuft, weil ihm der Ball weggerollt ist.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Dezember 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> er war beim Aufprall mit dem Fussgänger 60-70km/h zu schnell


Ah, ja, das kann sein.
Eventuell habe ich "zu schnell" und "60-70 km/h" falsch gelesen.
Ich dachte, er sei "zu schnell mit 60-70 km/h unterwegs" und nicht "60-70 km/h zu schnell".



Rat Six schrieb:


> Dass der Rentner bei Rot über die Ampel ist oder, dass er alkoholisiert war, ist mMn auch nicht wirklich entscheident. Es hätte genauso gut ein Kind sein können, das zwischen parkenden Autos herausläuft, weil ihm der Ball weggerollt ist.


Es ist aber mMn schon ein Unterschied, ob ein mehr als erwachsener und betrunkener Mann oder ein unerfahrenes Kind eine Straße überquert.
Wenn man mal schaut, was für Verbrechen in einer milderen Strafe endeten, weil jemand unter Drogen stand, sollte man den Punkt nicht überlesen.
Faktisch hat der Fußgänger sich falsch verhalten.

Ich finde, dass aus diesem Grund das Urteil etwas gemildert werden sollte (Totschlag).
Hätte der Fußgänger jetzt grün und Alpi wäre über rot gefahren - klar, wäre ich voll bei dir, keine Frage!

Ich denke auch, dass das Urteil deswegen so hart ausfallen könnte, weil Alpi ja YouTube-Videos lieferte, die seine Gesetzesbrüche dokumentierten.
Das wird bestimmt auch noch gewichtet.
Dann könnte ich die Anklage wegen Mordes verstehen.

Ob das geht, weiß ich nicht.
Ich weiß aber selber von einem Fall, wo aus einem einzigen Fall, der sich aber aus zwei Fällen zusammenschließt auch zwei Prozesse bildeten.
So wie ich es mitbekomme, werden nämlich seine Videos und sein Unfall in ein und dem selben Prozess verhandelt und nicht getrennt.


----------



## efdev (14. Dezember 2016)

Wenn Alpi so schnell unterwegs war ist die Frage ob ihn die rote Ampel überhaupt interessiert hätte  
Wer so fährt nimmt den Tod von anderen in Kauf und sollte auch entsprechend dafür vor Gericht stehen, hoffentlich darf er nie wieder mit irgendetwas über die Straße fahren  

Dem Opa die Schuld oder eine Mitschuld zu geben halte ich für falsch letztendlich hätte er mit angepasster Fahrweise sicherlich anhalten/den schaden minimieren können und ohne Fahrerflucht wäre es zu der Situation auch nie gekommen.


----------



## Icedaft (14. Dezember 2016)

Menschen mit einer derartigen geistigen Reife sollten sich maximal mit so etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fortbewegen und das auf einem abgesperrtem Gelände...


----------



## T-Drive (14. Dezember 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Menschen mit einer derartigen geistigen Reife ...



Das Gelaber über diesen Schwachkopf erinnert mich nur an die sensationsgeilen Idioten die sich diese Videos überhaupt reinziehen.  Das braucht die Welt nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (14. Dezember 2016)

er wird wahrscheinlich nicht wegen Mord verurteilt werden, wird schwer bei sowas Vorsatz nachzuweisen.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Dezember 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> er wird wahrscheinlich nicht wegen Mord verurteilt werden, wird schwer bei sowas Vorsatz nachzuweisen.



Ich lehne mich sogar so weit aus dem Fenster und sage, dass er vermutlich wegen fahrlässiger Tötung verurteilt wird, auch wenn er gerade wegen Totschlags in U-Haft sitzt.
Selbst wenn Vorsatz nachgewiesen wird, müssen noch die Mordmerkmale erfüllt sein, damit er wegen Mordes verurteilt werden kann.
Somit wären wir wieder bei Totschlag.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Dezember 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Das Gelaber über diesen Schwachkopf erinnert mich nur an die sensationsgeilen Idioten die sich diese Videos überhaupt reinziehen.  Das braucht die Welt nicht.



Ich ziehe in meiner Freizeit solche Leute aus dem Graben bzw. schneide sie aus dem Auto raus, wenn wieder mal ein Baum im Weg war, von daher betreffen mich solche Voll******* bzw. die Folgen solch eine Fahrweise immer direkt....


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Dezember 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich sogar so weit aus dem Fenster und sage, dass er vermutlich wegen fahrlässiger Tötung verurteilt wird, auch wenn er gerade wegen Totschlags in U-Haft sitzt.
> Selbst wenn Vorsatz nachgewiesen wird, müssen noch die Mordmerkmale erfüllt sein, damit er wegen Mordes verurteilt werden kann.
> Somit wären wir wieder bei Totschlag.


Mordmerkmale sind erfüllt, weil er ja auf der Flucht war und das als Vertuschung der Fahrerflucht ausgelegt werden könnte.

Aber Mord ist total übertrieben, Totschlag/fahrlässige Tötung reicht meiner Meinung nach schon lang als Strafe und Exempel...


----------



## taks (15. Dezember 2016)

Mal schauen was hier morgen raus kommt:
20 Minuten - Staatsanwalt fordert 6 Jahre Haft für Raser - News


----------



## T-Drive (16. Dezember 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich ziehe in meiner Freizeit solche Leute aus dem Graben bzw. schneide sie aus dem Auto raus, wenn wieder mal ein Baum im Weg war, von daher betreffen mich solche Voll******* bzw. die Folgen solch eine Fahrweise immer direkt....


Ebent.
Der Tratsch hier steigert den Bekanntheitsgrad = mehr Klicks auf YT = mehr Motivation für die Erzeuger diesen Schwachsinns, oder noch schlimmer, -selbst mal testen 

Richtige "Benzin" Gespräche ? - gübts hür nücht.(mehr)


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Dezember 2016)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mordmerkmale sind erfüllt, weil er ja auf der Flucht war und das als Vertuschung der Fahrerflucht ausgelegt werden könnte.
> 
> Aber Mord ist total übertrieben, Totschlag/fahrlässige Tötung reicht meiner Meinung nach schon lang als Strafe und Exempel...



Es wäre Mord, wenn er den Mann überfahren hätte um seine Fahrerflucht zu vertuschen, falls der alte Mann gesehen hätte, wie er das Auto beschädigt hat und dann geflohen ist.
Aber ich habe gerade gelesen, dass die Anklage niedere Beweggründe anführt. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Offset (16. Dezember 2016)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den alten Suzuki sv650? Ich schau grade schon nach was möglichst billigem für den A2, da bietet sich die erste Generation der sv schon an (bis Bj. 2002).
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken eine leicht beschädigte wieder herzurichten, ist nur die Frage ob das dann wirklich günstiger wird.


----------



## the.hai (16. Dezember 2016)

"etwas beschädigt" ist immer ein weites Feld und die Gefahr ist gross, dass auch wichtige Sachen defekt, aber verborgen sind.

Dann lieber ne ehrliche Gebrauchte, die nicht schon als Unfaller beworben wird.


----------



## MfDoom (16. Dezember 2016)

auf den Lenkanschlag schauen, ob der verbogen ist


----------



## T-Drive (18. Dezember 2016)

Ohne Messprotokoll über die Fahrwerksgeometrie würd ich von einem Unfallfahrzeug die Finger lassen. Anbauteile kann man richten/ersetzen, wenn der Rahmen aber einen Schuss hat ist es nur noch ein Ersatzteillager.
Wenn alle Maße des Rahmens innerhalb der (engen) Toleranzen liegen und der Preis stimmt, kannste zuschlagen. Die Rep. Kosten sollten aber moderat sein, denn es ist und bleibt ein Unfallfahrzeug.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt habe ich einige Fahrten hinter mir und kann sagen:
"Ja, Motorradfahren macht Spaß und ja, Motorradfahren ist gefährlich."

Kurz zwei paar Erlebnisse von der heutigen Tour:

Erstes Erlebnis


Spoiler



Wir fuhren innerorts an einem Lebensmittelmarkt vorbei.
Um dort rauszufahren, muss man einen Rad- und Fußweg kreuzen und je nachdem ob man tiefer in den Ort rein oder raus will, noch eine Fahrspur kreuzen.

Ein blaues großes Auto (Ich tippe auf einen VW Sharan) kam aus der Ausfahrt und wollte wohl tiefer in den Ort.
Der Fahrer dachte sich wohl: "Nee, heute gehe ich wem auf den Sack."

Das Auto fuhr also rücksichtlos über den Rad- und Fußweg (in diesem Moment sah ich auch, dass der Fahrer nur nach rechts schaute; wir kamen von links).
Als der vordere Teil des Autos das rechte Drittel unserer Spur blockierte, fuhr ich langsamer.
Plötzlich beschleunigte der Wagen, kreuzte unsere Fahrbahn, bremste einen Bus aus und fuhr davon.

Wir waren weniger als 50 Meter von ihm entfernt.
Unsere Reaktion war eine Mischung aus Hupen, "F1ck deine Mutter!" und "Du Hur3nsohn!", weil das echt knapp war. 
Welcher Vollid1ot bremst denn freiwillig einen Bus aus und fährt noch weiter, obwohl man hupt?

Er wäre schneller zurückgefahren, als seine Aktion da abzuziehen. 



Zweites Erlebnis


Spoiler



Dieses Erlebnis spielt sich 3,4,5 Kilometer weiter ab.
Wir fuhren auf einer Landstraße, in der eine Autobahnausfahrt endet.
Die Autobahnfahrer müssen also von 130 (?) auf 70 runterbremsen, um sich einzugliedern.

Ich beobachtete durch die Baumreihe rechts von mir ein graues Auto, mit welchem wir logischerweise bald zusammenkommen werden.
Als wir Zeitgleich an der Ausfahrt ankamen, setzte das Auto den Blinker und fuhr 1-2 Meter vor mir, aber auf der neben mir liegenden Spur.
Da ich aber nicht schnell abbremsen konnte, weil mir sonst jemand im Rücken hing, verringerte ich langsam die Geschwindigkeit (Zudem hätte die Fahrerin auch einfach kurz beschleunigen können, da die nächsten 100-200 Meter kein Auto zu sehen war).

Plötzlich zieht die vor mich, ich kriege einen Adrenalinkick des Todes, versuche an den rechten Rand zu fahren (falls sie bremst, dass sie dann an mir vorbei zieht) und denke mir nur: "Das hat die jetzt nicht echt gemacht."

Mein Kollege fuhr dann neben mich und zeigt mir, dass er das mal kurz regelt. 
Er fuhr neben sie, als sie die Spur wechselte und zeigte ihr den Scheibenwischer.

An der Ampel trafen wir sie dann und sie sagte, dass ich im toten Winkel war.
Mein Kollege schaute mich nur entsetzt an.

Hätte sie ihren Kopf nur 90° nach links gedreht, hätte sie mich gesehen.



Aber auch mal was positives:


Spoiler



Gestern waren wir in Bonn unterwegs und kamen an eine zweispurige Straße.
Die Ampeln waren rot, also neutralen Gang rein und ein bisschen unterhalten.

Nach kurzer Zeit wurden die Ampel grün und alle Autos fuhren los, bis auf einen VW Lupo direkt vor uns.
Da ich dachte, dass das wieder einer der beliebten "Ich benutze mein Handy im Auto"-Spezialisten ist, habe ich 2x gehupt.
Plötzlich sprang die Warnblinkanlage an und mein Kollege guckte mich an.

Wir setzen den Blinker links und wollten uns vor das Auto stellen, um nachzuschauen, ob jemand Hilfe braucht.

Meint ihr, dass uns einer von den W1chsern durchgelassen hat? 

Einer bremste und gab dann doch Gas und ein Wichtigtuer hinter uns überholte uns.
Die beiden habe wir dann auch erstmal von A-Z beleidigt. 

Als wir dann endlich durchkamen, haben wir die Mopeds auf dem Bürgersteig abgestellt und sind zum Auto gelaufen.
Das Auto würde nicht mehr angehen, sagte uns die junge Fahrerin.
Wir schoben das Auto dann um die Ecke in eine Einbahnstraße und regten uns über die Leute auf, die mit ihrem 10 Meter breiten Auto zu blöd waren, um durch die Lücke zu kommen.
1. Konnten wir das Auto nur in der Ecke abstellen und 2. kam sogar ein Krankenwagen da durch - was wollen mir die Leute also erzählen? 

Raus kam, dass die Batterie leer war, obwohl das Auto vorher noch tadellos lief und die Dame ja noch 5 Minuten vorher warnblinken konnte, was später auch nicht mehr ging.
Sie rief dann jemanden an, der ihr Auto überbrückte und schnenkte uns eine Tafel Schokolade.   

Sie tat mir aber leid, als sie sagte, dass jemand gehupt hat.
Sie meinte wohl mich.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (14. Januar 2017)

Meine Dicke, Grade am Umbauen


----------



## T-Drive (14. Januar 2017)

Nettes, Fettes Flacheisen


----------



## Offset (14. Januar 2017)

Setzt man mit den Trittbrettern nicht ziemlich schnell auf? Wobei so ein Teil bestimmt lässig ist .

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cuzzle187 (14. Januar 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Setzt man mit den Trittbrettern nicht ziemlich schnell auf? Wobei so ein Teil bestimmt lässig ist .
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk



Danke 

Ja schon im normalen Kreisel, wenn du dich da bisschen zu weit rein legst kratzt man gleich am Asphalt. Schon des öfteren passiert 

Fahr damit aber meist nur Überland, auch nur gemütlich 90-100 selbst auf der A-Bahn, bis 170 hab ich es schon geschafft dann hätte ich Angst, dass ich runter fliege...

Jetzt wird der Vergaser neu bedüst (wegen offenem Luftfilter und die offener Auspuffanlage läuft sie ein bisschen unrund).
Hoffe das mich nie jmd anhält die Auspuffanlage drückt selbst mit den Quiet-Baffles noch über 120DB.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. Januar 2017)

120DB.... HOLY SH*T
Dagegen ist der AMG der hier mit offenen Endrohren durchbrettert leise


----------



## Cuzzle187 (14. Januar 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> 120DB.... HOLY SH*T
> Dagegen ist der AMG der hier mit offenen Endrohren durchbrettert leise



Vance&Hines Short Shots aber fahrbar echt nur mit den Quiet Einsätzen. Wobei ich sie noch nie draußen hatte werde im Frühjahr Mal schauen und sie raus nehmen.
Aber wenn man den Gashahn in den Orten nicht aufreißt wie ein Irrer ist alles im Rahmen und es hört sich gut an und brabbelt schön vor sich hin ( wenn man voll aufreißt, im Gang bleibt und es dann runter drehen lässt Knallt es schon ordentlich).


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2017)

Geht dir die Lautstärke nicht auf die Nerven? Mir ist meine Hurric Brülltüte schon zu laut, obwohl ich nie ohne eater fahre. Und der macht sicher keine 120db.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (14. Januar 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Geht dir die Lautstärke nicht auf die Nerven? Mir ist meine Hurric Brülltüte schon zu laut, obwohl ich nie ohne eater fahre. Und der macht sicher keine 120db.



Die 120 DB sind auch nicht im Stand oder wenn ich normal fahre sondern nur wenn ich den Hahn an den Anschlag reiße (Mal an dem Event getestet).
Klar sind die Tüten laut aber normal fahrbar, bin niemand der, wie andere, mit 100km/h oder mit 6000 RPM durchs Dorf ballert.
Purer Cruiser.


----------



## moe (15. Januar 2017)

Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können. 🙄
Guter Sound gehört zu so nem Bike aber auch einfach dazu.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (15. Januar 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können. ��
> Guter Sound gehört zu so nem Bike aber auch einfach dazu.




Ist aber meist nicht legal zu erreichen ... 
Und 2500 für einen Klappenauspuff wie Gietl ist mir dann doch zu teuer


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist es ja schon etwas her, aber was haltet ihr von der "neuen" A2-Regelung?

Für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
Am 19. Januar 2013 gab es ja die Führerscheinreform.
Dort wurde unter anderem eine Regelung für den dann neuen A2 vorgesehen, welche Deutschland aber nie annahm.

Seit kurzem ist diese Regelung aber auch hierzulande zu befolgen:
Bisher konnte man jedes Motorrad auf 48 PS drosseln.
Hat man sich z.B. eine BMW S1000R mit 160 PS gekauft, konnte man diese für den A2 auf 48PS und später für den A wieder auf 160 PS bringen.
Fuhr man dann damit aber ins Ausland war dies "Fahren ohne Fahrerlaubnis".

Die EU-Regelung sah vor, dass man nur die Motorräder auf 48PS drosseln darf, die offen nicht mehr als das doppelte der gedrosselten Leistung hat.
Das bedeutet, dass das Motorrad dann auch nur maximal 96PS offen haben darf.
Eine S1000R würde also wegfallen, da wir hier von 64PS zu viel reden.


Ich muss sagen, dass ich diese Regelung nicht schlimm finde.
Ich plane sowieso als große Maschine eine Supermoto zu fahren und die haben nie viel PS.
Eine KTM 690 SMC R bspw. hat 67PS.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2017)

Ich finde das auch überhaupt nicht schlimm.
So starke Motorräder zu drosseln ist eh völliger Blödsinn, wenn man mich fragt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Januar 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> So starke Motorräder zu drosseln ist eh völliger Blödsinn, wenn man mich fragt


Da kann ich nichts zu sagen mit meiner 125er. 

Ich hätte noch eine allgemeine Frage:
Ich fahre mit einem Freund von mir, der die selbe Maschine fährt.
Seine ist eingefahren, meine noch nicht (ich habe noch das Einfahröl drin).

Ich frage mich jetzt nur eine Sache:
Wenn ich mit ihm fahre, ist er immer schneller als ich.
Ich komme im sechsten Gang kaum über die 6500 Umdrehungen und fahre so 90-95.
Er fährt dann aber schon seine 100-120.

Man muss jetzt sagen, dass ich nicht der leichteste bin. 
Er hat mir aber erzählt, dass er auch mit 2 Personen (die dann mehr wiegen als ich) auch so schnell fährt.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob meine Maschine mich verar***en will oder ob es am Einfahröl liegt.

Letztens hatten wir z.B. die Situation, dass ich auf einer Landstraße vorfahren sollte.
Dort gibt es dann einen kleinen "Berg".
Ich wurde dann von 90 auf 60-65 runtergebremst und er fuhr zu zweit mit 85-90 da hoch.

Man könnte jetzt sagen: "ja, eine 125er ist eh nicht schnell."
Kollege! Wenn ich bei erlaubten 100 mit 80-85 über die Straße tucker, ist das kein Spaß - weder für mich, noch für die Leute hinter mir.


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2017)

Musst halt runter schalten. Bei meiner ist es im 5. (von 5) eigentlich nur möglich im ganz Flachen zu fahren. Ich mit meinen 100kg bin auch fast zu schwer für meine 125er. Drum schau ich grad wegen dem grossen Führerschein ^^


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. Januar 2017)

Die 2010er CBR meiner Fahrschule kriegt mit mir auch nicht mehr als 110 hin.  Trotz das ich "nur" 62kg wiege und mich klein mach. 15PS halt...


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Januar 2017)

6. Gang bei 125er ist unnötig, in den hab ich höchstens mal bei 120 bergab geschaltet.
Wenn die bei 100 nur knapp über 7000 dreht wird man eh nur langsamer...

Die Regelung kotzt mich an...
Ratet mal wie viel PS ne PC36 (Hornet 600) hat? 
Genau, 71kW und 97PS...

Wirds halt doch ne Monster oder LC4.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. Januar 2017)

Hm komische Regelung. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, eine so große Maschine auf 48 PS drosseln macht eigentlich überhaupt keinen Sinn ^^
Viel ärgerlicher finde ich, dass man für A2 auf A nochmal eine praktische Prüfung machen muss. Und die kostet natürlich nochmal
-.-

Im September kann ich meine Prüfung von A2 auf A machen. Und dann kommt nächstes Jahr auch gleich ne größere Maschine (derzeitig ne KTM Duke 390).


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2017)

Das Problem mit der Regelung hätte ich garned ^^
Will ne Honda VT600 oder ne Suzuki LS650. die haben nichtmal 20kW


----------



## moe (17. Januar 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch überhaupt nicht schlimm.
> So starke Motorräder zu drosseln ist eh völliger Blödsinn, wenn man mich fragt



Nja, anschaffungstechnisch machts schon Sinn. Die meisten kaufen sich ja nicht ständig neue Maschinen. So muss man nur einmal die Kohle in die Hand nehmen.
Und ne "große" erstmal gedrosselt kennen zu lernen ist auch nicht verkehrt.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Die Regelung kotzt mich an...
> Ratet mal wie viel PS ne PC36 (Hornet 600) hat?
> Genau, 71kW und 97PS...
> 
> Wirds halt doch ne Monster oder LC4.



Wenns unbedingt die Hornet sein soll, mach dich mal schlau, obs dabei auf die im Schein eingetragene oder die tatsächliche Leistung ankommt. Wenns auf die tatsächliche ankommt und der Bock gebraucht ist, sind die Chancen gut, dass sie aufm Prüfstand keine 97PS macht.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Nja, anschaffungstechnisch machts schon Sinn. Die meisten kaufen sich ja nicht ständig neue Maschinen. So muss man nur einmal die Kohle in die Hand nehmen.
> Und ne "große" erstmal gedrosselt kennen zu lernen ist auch nicht verkehrt.



Die Motorcharakteristik ist dadurch aber einfach futsch, wenn man ein starkes Bike so arg drosselt. 
Und ein 48 PS-Bike bekommt man immer schnell verkauft, weil es immer junge Fahranfänger gibt, die so eines brauchen werden.


----------



## hendrosch (17. Januar 2017)

Hm mich persönlich betrifft die Regelung nicht, hab erstens Bestandsschutz und zweitens ne 690 Duke die ist ja drunter. 
Aber ich versteh die Regelung nicht was ist denn der Vorteil daraus?
Naja egal. 

Zu der 125er du hast was von 6500U/1 geschrieben und erwartest das du da vom Fleck kommst?
Die meisten 125er haben ihre Leistung so bei 9-10 und die brauchst du dann auch um über 100 zu fahren. 
Aber was viel wichtiger ist, warum versuchst du beim Einfahren überhaupt das Teil auszufahren?
Da solltest du weder dauervollgas (bei ner 125er halt etwas schwerer) noch max rmps fahren, ich meine ist deine und wird vmtl auf jeden Fall länger durchhalten als du mit fährst, aber muss ja nicht sein.

(Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten beim einfahren ist die Reibung höher und so die Leistung geringer, außerdem gibts natürlich noch sowas wie Serienstreuung, das könnte bei ner 125er durchaus spürbar sein, aber wie gesagt du solltest es gar nicht erst probieren!)


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Januar 2017)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Aber was viel wichtiger ist, warum versuchst du beim Einfahren überhaupt das Teil auszufahren?
> Da solltest du weder dauervollgas (bei ner 125er halt etwas schwerer) noch max rmps fahren


Ja, ich habe das blöd geschrieben:


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich komme im sechsten Gang kaum über die 6500 Umdrehungen



Laut Tacho dreht meine Maschine bis maximal 12000 rpm.
Ich fahre aber maximal die bekannten 6500 rpm, da mir auch viel dran liegt, dass ich die Maschine meine zwei Jahre fahre. 
Drüber komme ich nur beim Anfahren. Da drehe ich leider noch zu viel am Gashahn. Ich hoffe das bessert sich noch. ^^ 

Ich habe mit dem Satz eher gemeint, dass ich um zu testen auf gerader Strecke versucht habe, voll aufzudrehen.
Kurz vor 7000 rpm war aber auch schon Schluss. Da war ich dann kurz vor 100 kmh.



hendrosch schrieb:


> (Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten beim einfahren ist die Reibung höher und so die Leistung geringer, außerdem gibts natürlich noch sowas wie Serienstreuung, das könnte bei ner 125er durchaus spürbar sein, aber wie gesagt du solltest es gar nicht erst probieren!)


Vielen Dank für diese Aussage! Das beruhigt mich auf jeden Fall! ^^


----------



## hendrosch (18. Januar 2017)

Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied liegt aber garantiert daran das du nicht höher drehst nicht an der eventuell etwas geringeren Leistung.
Exemplarisch an den beliebten Yamaha oder KTMs steht etwa 10-11 PS zur Verfügung bei 6500U/min.
Da fehlt dann immerhin 1/3 der Leistung. 

Wenn die eingefahren ist und warm kannst du die aber locker bis kurz vor den Begrenzer drehen sonst kommst du ja gar nicht vom Fleck und dafür ist die ja gebaut.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Januar 2017)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wenn die eingefahren ist und warm kannst du die aber locker bis kurz vor den Begrenzer drehen sonst kommst du ja gar nicht vom Fleck und dafür ist die ja gebaut.


So wie ich immer mitbekomme, soll man ja die ersten 500-1000 Kilometer (Ich bin gerade bei etwa 300 km) nur bis maximal 6500 rpm drehen.
Nach dem ersten Ölwechsel darf man den Motor dann auch prügeln.

Wenn es am Einfahren liegt, bin ich beruhigt.
Ich dachte, dass ich ein Montagsmodell gekauft habe.

Mit Motorrädern allgemein kenne ich mich schon gut aus.
Sobald es aber in die Technik geht, kann ich net mehr mitreden. ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Januar 2017)

Wenn du die jetzt im fünften ausdrehen lassen würdest würdest du auch schneller schaffen. 
Den sechsten kannst später eh fast vergessen.


----------



## moe (18. Januar 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Die Motorcharakteristik ist dadurch aber einfach futsch, wenn man ein starkes Bike so arg drosselt.
> Und ein 48 PS-Bike bekommt man immer schnell verkauft, weil es immer junge Fahranfänger gibt, die so eines brauchen werden.



Das stimmt natürlich. 
War bei meiner Bandit nicht anders, als sie auf 34PS gedrosselt war. Ab 6,5krpm kam nix mehr, wo sie doch offen da erst aufdreht.
Im Endeffekt muss das jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich wusste, dass ich nach zwei Jahren nicht die Kohle haben werde, mir was neues zu holen, deshalb gleich die Bandit. Und weils ne gute Anfängermaschine ist. 
Jetzt würde ich gerne was mit mehr Hubraum fahren, aber mein Studium macht mir da nen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Rat Six (20. Januar 2017)

Ich bin nur froh, dass ich den Schein bereits vor den neuen Regelungen gemacht habe. Die Begrenzungen bei der Leistung finde ich genauso schwachsinnig wie beim Auto. Jemand der nicht die Reife hat eine 150PS Maschine zu bewegen, hat auch nicht die Reife für ein 48PS Motorrad.


----------



## blautemple (20. Januar 2017)

Das mit der Leistung ist mir beim A2 eigentlich völlig egal, aber die erneute Prüfung hat mich letztes Jahr echt  genervt. 2 Fahrstunden konnte ich dann auch noch machen um mich an die Fahrschukmaschine zu gewöhnen. Am Prüfungstermin ist diese Maschine dann auch noch kaputt gegangen und ich musste die Prüfung auf einer Triumph Street Triple machen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2017)

Also eigenttlich haben wir ja winter, aber da kann man doch auch mopped fahren. Man muß das gute stück doch nur auf ski+kette umbauen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also eigenttlich haben wir ja winter, aber da kann man doch auch mopped fahren. Man muß das gute stück doch nur auf ski+kette umbauen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit so einem Ding würde ich echt mal gern ne Runde drehen. Ich stelle mir das Fahren aber echt komisch vor, so ohne Bremse vorn
Ich habe noch eine Frage: Im folgenden Bild ist der Kupplungskorb meiner GasGas EC 300 zu sehen. Ich bezweifel dass die Druckstellen da hingehören?
Aber die sehen so gleich mäßig aus......
Grund warum ich das Ding aufgemacht habe ist, dass ich beim kuppeln ein klackern hörte und fühlte, es hat sich herausgestellt dass eine Reiblamelle in mehrere Stücke gebrochen war....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2017)

Fährt sich bestimmt wie ein Jet-ski auf Wasser, oder? Dürfte vom Handling ähnlich sein, nur der Abflug ist eindrucksvoller als auf Wasser. 😁


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte fast gesagt das ist normal,  arg tiefer als paar Zehntel wird das ja nicht sein?


----------



## >ExX< (23. Januar 2017)

Das müsste ich mal nachmessen, aber die sind schon deutlich fühlbar.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Januar 2017)

Kurze Frage:

Ich bin Ende Dezember zuletzt mit meinem Motorrad gefahren.
Jetzt hatten wir letztens gesehen, dass sich da Salz sichtbar macht (nicht stark, aber es sind paar helle Flecken).

Nun haben wir es heute - auch wenn es kalt ist - mit einem Schwamm und warmem Wasser gewaschen, da sich unser Hochdruckreiniger beim Reinigen verabschiedet hat.
Würdet ihr empfehlen, nochmal zur Tankstelle zu fahren und da mit Druck und Warmwasser zu reinigen?

Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Mopeds mit viel Kunststoff ist.

Unter meiner Front ist halt auch der Kühler.
Kann man da draufhalten oder eher nicht?
Weil da ja auch viel Salz hinkommen wird.

MfG


----------



## MfDoom (24. Januar 2017)

Ich würde ein Motorrad nie mit Hochdruck reinigen, auch nicht "vorsichtig", Autos auch nicht. Du drückst Wasser in Spalten wo keins hingehört oder normalerweise keins hinkommt, bei Elektronik oder wäschst Schmierung weg. Es bleibt Feuchtigkeit an Stellen stehen wo sie nicht hingehört oder schlecht wegtrocknet und so entstehen Rostnester an den blödesten Stellen.
Eine normale Schmutzschicht auf der Abdeckung von Kugellagern, beispielsweise, bedeutet Schutz gegen eindringen von anderem Schmutz. Hochdruck drückt Wasser ins Lager und wäscht das Fett (normalerweise eine Lebenszeitschmierung)  aus. Ein Gartenschlauch und Schwamm reicht völlig aus, ein Hochdruckreiniger ist vielleicht bequem aber nicht das richtige Werkzeug zum saubermachen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2017)

>ExX< schrieb:


> mit so einem Ding würde ich echt mal gern ne Runde drehen. Ich stelle mir das Fahren aber echt komisch vor, so ohne Bremse vorn


Hab mir das ding zwar nicht genauer angeschaut, aber bremsen dürfte nicht das problem sein. Einerseits sinkt man damit leicht im schnee ein und andererseits wird wohl, neben den antrieb, auch die hintere bremse zur gummi-kette "durch geleitet" werden.
Alles in allem sah das ganze übrigens sehr nach anbauteilen aus. Sprich, du ersetzt die räder vorn durch eine kufe und hinten durch eine kette wie beim skidoo. (vieleicht was für deine GasGas )


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Fährt sich bestimmt wie ein Jet-ski auf Wasser,  oder? Dürfte vom Handling ähnlich sein, nur der Abflug ist  eindrucksvoller als auf Wasser. 😁


Ich denke, das man für das jet-ski feeling doch besser ein skidoo nimmt.  Die sind mit den dingern auch, zwischen den "skikjöring-läufen", über die frei-fläche daneben gebrettert. Das hatte was von jet-ski auf dem pulver-schnee.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Januar 2017)

Mal ne doofe Frage: Ich habe im Oktober die zwei Jahre A2 rum. Wie viel vorher darf man eigentlich die Aufbau-Prüfungen machen?
Bekommt man dann nochmal einen neuen Führerschein oder wird da am aktuellen einfach was überklebt, gestrichen?


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Januar 2017)

Ich denk auch ganz normal wie beim Alter auch einen Monat vorher.
Überklebt wird nix, man bekommt nen neuen.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Januar 2017)

Jop, 1 Monate vorher passt. Kenne auch jemanden, der die Prüfung einen Monat vorher hatte. Nur das Warten war für sie die Hölle.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Januar 2017)

> 2 Jahre nach Erteilung der Klasse A2 kann durch eine praktische
> Aufstiegsprüfung die Klasse A erworben werden. Die Vorbereitung auf die
> praktische Prüfung erfolgt in der Fahrschule und kann frühestens 1 Monat vor
> Ablauf der Zweijahres-Frist absolviert werden


Von: Stufenfuhrerschein, A1, A2, A direkt, A offen


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Januar 2017)

Danke euch!


----------



## T-Drive (26. Januar 2017)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage: Im folgenden Bild ist der Kupplungskorb meiner GasGas EC 300 zu sehen. Ich bezweifel dass die Druckstellen da hingehören?
> Aber die sehen so gleich mäßig aus......
> Grund warum ich das Ding aufgemacht habe ist, dass ich beim kuppeln ein klackern hörte und fühlte, es hat sich herausgestellt dass eine Reiblamelle in mehrere Stücke gebrochen war....
> 
> ...



Ist normaler Verschleiß, an diesen Stellen wird die Kraft übertragen.
Mit ner Schlichtfeile etwas glätten damit die Lamellen+Reibscheiben beim ein- und auskuppeln sauber hin- und hergleiten können.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2017)

Omg, Alpi fährt nur knapp drei Jahre ein. Bisschen wenig, finde ich...


----------



## moe (31. Januar 2017)

N bisschen? Die ham da wohl ne Null vergessen. 🙄


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2017)

30 Jahre?!?


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2017)

Auf solchen Schwachfug sollte man gar nicht erst antworten


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. Februar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Omg, Alpi fährt nur knapp drei Jahre ein. Bisschen wenig, finde ich...



Waren es nicht nur 2 Jahre und 9 Monate?
Ich find die Strafe gerecht. //HateIncoming


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2017)

Naja, der Unfall war im Juni 2016. Also sind von den knapp 3 Jahren schonmal 8 Monate weg wegen der U-Haft. Dann Reduzierung der Haftstrafe auf ca. die Hälfte wegen guter Führung. Also isser vielleicht in 10 Monaten wieder raus. Bisschen wenig für ein Menschenleben. Aber Deutschland ist halt ein strafrechtliches Eldorado für Raser.


----------



## moe (1. Februar 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Auf solchen Schwachfug sollte man gar nicht erst antworten


Witzig, wie so ne kleine Provokation immer gleich in den falschen Hals gerät. Natürlich sind 30 Jahre völlig übertrieben. 3 finde ich allerdings auch latent wenig in Anbetracht dessen, wie er seine Maschine bewegt hat. Ich bin kein Freund davon, Leute ewig in den Knast zu schicken. Macht bei solchen Straftaten einfach keinen Sinn. Mit einigen hundert Sozialstunden wäre der Gesellschaft mehr geholfen.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2017)

Besoffen Rentner, die nachts in Deutschland beim Überqueren einer Straße bei Rotlicht überfahren werden, haben in Deutschland halt einfach keine Lobby. Bei Kindern oder Schwangeren würde das anders aussehen.


----------



## DOcean (2. Februar 2017)

mehr Prozessinfos: Youtube-Raser wegen fahrlassiger Totung verurteilt |
                heise Autos
bzw. hier: Fahrlassige Totung, nicht Mord - Bremen Stadtreport - WESER-KURIER


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir gestern Sturzpads für 100€ von GSG-Mototechnik für meine CBR gekauft.

Hat jemand von euch auch welche?

Ich habe sie mir mal gegönnt, weil ich bei einem Sturz lieber 100€, statt 1000€ kaputt haben möchte.
Bei einem 3500€-Fahrzeug sollte das imho ein "Muss" sein.


----------



## DOcean (2. Februar 2017)

ich hab auch welche dran, meine ist teilverkleidet...

Hilft halt bei den Umfallern im Stand, die fast jeder schon gehabt hat...


----------



## Offset (2. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte nur Angst, dass mir so ein Teil abbricht. Dann hast du nämlich ordentlich Spaß wenn du versuchst es wieder rauszubekommen.

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moe (2. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte eher Angst, dass die sich verhaken und mehr Schaden anrichten, als sie verhindern. Auf Kopfsteinpflaster z.B.  
Bei Stürzen mit höherem Tempo bringen die auch nix mehr. Oder hat hier schon jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Februar 2017)

Ja, mir haben meine Sturzpads (B&G) schon 2x die Verkleidung gerettet.
Ein Umkipper aus dem Stand und ein Rutscher bei ca. 30 km/h.
Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten, werden die Dinger aber wohl wie bereits gesagt, nichts mehr bringen.
Dafür brach der Kupplungshebel, verbog sich der Schalthebel und der Motordeckel fing sich einen Lackschaden ein...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Februar 2017)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich hab auch welche dran, meine ist teilverkleidet...
> 
> Hilft halt bei den Umfallern im Stand, die fast jeder schon gehabt hat...


Ich wollte mir vor meiner ersten Fahrt schon welche dranbauen, habe das aber vergessen. 
Als ich dann bei meiner ersten Fahrt umgekippt bin, habe ich mir so in den A**** gebissen. 


Offset schrieb:


> Ich hätte nur Angst, dass mir so ein Teil abbricht. Dann hast du nämlich ordentlich Spaß wenn du versuchst es wieder rauszubekommen.


Einfach so brechen die normalerweise nicht ab.
Es sei denn, es ist billiger Kunststoff ... Oder du legst dich mit 200+ Sachen.


----------



## the.hai (7. Februar 2017)

Sturzpads bringen sogut wie garnichts....ausser bei Umfallern im Stand. Da passiert dann aber auch ohne nicht viel, ausser kosmetische Schäden. 

Wenn es mal derber zugeht, wird im Zweifel eh die Vollkasko gezogen. Wenn die obere Hälfte der MT 10 Schrott ist, dann interessiert es auch nichtmehr, dass der Motorblock keinerlei Schrammen hat.


Und wieso soll es Standard sein, dass ein Motorrad umfällt? Als Anfänger vlt., aber später? JEdenfalls sollte sowas nicht ohne trifftigen Grund passieren, ansonsten stellt sich die Tauglichkeit in Frage.


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2017)

the.hai schrieb:


> Sturzpads bringen sogut wie garnichts....ausser bei Umfallern im Stand. Da passiert dann aber auch ohne nicht viel, ausser kosmetische Schäden.
> 
> Wenn es mal derber zugeht, wird im Zweifel eh die Vollkasko gezogen. Wenn die obere Hälfte der MT 10 Schrott ist, dann interessiert es auch nichtmehr, dass der Motorblock keinerlei Schrammen hat.
> 
> ...



Oh ha, hier spricht aber absolute Fahrkompetenz gepaart mit irrer Routine und Lebenserfahrung?



> Wenn es mal derber zugeht, wird im Zweifel eh die Vollkasko gezogen. Wenn die obere Hälfte der MT 10 Schrott ist, dann interessiert es auch nichtmehr, dass der Motorblock keinerlei Schrammen hat.



Erstmal hat nicht jeder sein Mopped Vollkasko versichert. Wenn doch will man vielleicht nicht unbedingt nen Fallschaden melden da die Hochstufung über die Zeit sehr teuer kommt in Raten.



> Sturzpads bringen sogut wie garnichts....ausser bei Umfallern im Stand. Da passiert dann aber auch ohne nicht viel, ausser kosmetische Schäden.



Nein, die bringen nichts? Was ist denn mit fiesen Kratzern in Verkleidungen die man relativ teuer lackieren muß oder gebrochenen Deckeln oder Auspuffkrümmern, Blinkern (Stichwort Kellermann) usw..



> Und wieso soll es Standard sein, dass ein Motorrad umfällt? Als Anfänger vlt., aber später? JEdenfalls sollte sowas nicht ohne trifftigen Grund passieren, ansonsten stellt sich die Tauglichkeit in Frage.



Absoluter Bullshit. "...Tauglichkeit in Frage"  Wie schnell ist man mal in ein Schlagloch getreten beim absetzen und verliert das Gleichgewicht. Oder man ist im Stop and Go und bleibt mit dem Hosenbein an einer fies Positionierten Fußraste hängen... gibt tausend Gründe die nichts mit der Tauglichkeit ein Motorrad zu führen zu tun haben.


----------



## taks (7. Februar 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Oh ha, hier spricht aber absolute Fahrkompetenz gepaart mit irrer Routine und Lebenserfahrung?



Naja, ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Durfte auch schonmal beobachten wie einem die Maschine an der Ampel umfiel und dann nicht mehr alleine hoch brachte.
Da stellt sich schon die Frage in wie fern die Person für das Motorrad geeignet war.


----------



## the.hai (7. Februar 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Naja, ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Durfte auch schonmal beobachten wie einem die Maschine an der Ampel umfiel und dann nicht mehr alleine hoch brachte.
> Da stellt sich schon die Frage in wie fern die Person für das Motorrad geeignet war.



Und genau diese Fälle meine ich. Ich kenne keinen Motorradfahrer, dem das regelmäßig passiert. Ich kenne auch keine Sturzpads die kosmetische Schäden wirklich komplett verhindern. immerhin wird die Maschine auf mehreren Punkten aufschlagen, das Pad reduziert es um einen, na super 

Mir ist meine damalige CBF600S mal umgefallen, einfach aus Dummheit. Lenkerende, Kupplungshebel, bischen Verkleidung und Auspuff zerkratzt. Mit Sturzpad hätte es vlt die Verkleidung nicht erwischt, das ist meine Meinung. 

Für mich ist der Nutzen dieser Dinger einfach nicht gegeben, da ich nur von Crashs ausgehe und nicht davon, dass mir die Maschine einfach oft umfällt. Wem das natürlich passiert, der ist mit den Dingern richtig beraten. Ab nem gewissen Grad würde ich dann aber lieber Stützräder oder das Auto empfehlen. 

P.S. Wenn mir das öfter passieren sollte, dann würde ich mir keine Kellermänner und co. ranschrauben


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Naja, ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Durfte auch schonmal beobachten wie einem die Maschine an der Ampel umfiel und dann nicht mehr alleine hoch brachte.
> Da stellt sich schon die Frage in wie fern die Person für das Motorrad geeignet war.



Naja, es sollte klar sein das man die Maschine schon auch nach seiner Statur kauft. 

Bitte um Entschuldigung aber der Post des Kollegen klang und auch der nächste Post des Kollegen klingt sehr arrogant und ignorant. 

@the.hai

natürlich kennen die wenigsten hier Fahrer denen das oft passiert, aber es passiert. Niemand kann sich davon freisprechen. Da habe ich lieber unauffällige Sturzpads als das ich mich ärgere wenn Sachen zerkratzt, verbogen oder gebrochen sind. 

@taks

mal ganz im ernst: Fahre eine Suzuki GSX750, ein nettes Naked-Bike. Eins was man nicht direkt als "schwere Maschine" bezeichnet. Das kannst du aber gern mal versuchen aufzuheben. Ernsthaft. Motorräder sind für die wenigsten leicht wieder hochzuwuchten. Vielleicht Enduros oder sowas.

Bin 1,81 groß und wiege 82 Kg. Bin wirklich gut durchtrainiert (Schwimmer, Judo) und habe recht große Kraft aber selbst meine Maschine aufzuheben ist für mich schon gar nicht so leicht. (meine Maschine hat mal jemand umgeschmissen als er sie geschoben hat und der hat sie gar nicht hochgehoben bekommen).


----------



## the.hai (7. Februar 2017)

Leicht wird das aufheben nicht, aber du schaffst es und das zählt. mit 1,90 und knappen 100kg schaff ichs auch  es ist aber auch ne grosse frge der Technik. Das sieht man schon bei manchen, wenn sie die maschine auch nur auf den Hauptständer heben wollen. da wird gezogen und gezergelt, anstatt mit köpfchen zuarbeiten.

 Und nein, es gibt menschen, die ihre Bikes nicht nach Statur kaufen. Das passiert häufig bei Frauen. Dies soll jetzt kein Vorurteil sein, aber ist leider nunmal so. Da hab ich es schonmal gesehn, wie die Dame ihre Harley an der Kreuzung auf die Seite legt, einfach weil sie sie nicht halten konnte, was ich auch nachvollziehen kann.

Mit den Pads kann es jeder halten wie er möchte, für mich ist es nicht und die Gründe habe ich mehr als verständlich gemacht. Und den Namen Crash Pad haben sie definitiv nicht verdient.

Nem bekannten ist seine nagelneue tuono factory vom heber gekippt, weil er sie nicht richtig eingerastet hatte. gegen eigene fehler ist man leider nie wirklich geschützt und der hat leider echt abgekotzt deswegen. 

P.S. welche GSX750? hab grad ne AE BJ. 99 draussen stehn, als Winterbike.


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2017)

Ja meine ist ne AE in schwarz. Inazuma


----------



## the.hai (7. Februar 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja meine ist ne AE in schwarz. Inazuma



Okay, dann haben wir ne ganz andere Grundlage, was die Wertigkeiten angeht. Bei der draussen machen die Kellermänner schon 10% des Wertes aus^^.

Die gheört meinem Kumpel, der sie zum Anfang der Saison abholen kommt. sind sie noch am umbauen. fährt sich echt entspannt. nur ungewohnt mit dieser warmlauf phase etc.


----------



## moe (8. Februar 2017)

Mit der richtigen Technik ist Motorrad aufheben echt nicht schwer. 
Mit dem Rücken zur Maschine stellen, in die Hocke gehen, eine Hand an Lenker/untern Tank, die andere unterm Sitz an den Rahmen. Liegt sie auf der rechten Seite, kann man praktischerweise gleich die Bremse ziehen. Dann den Hintern auf Höhe Sitzbank, und mit den Beinen hoch drücken. 
Das klappt auch, wenn man wenig Kraft hat. [emoji6]

@hai: Welche Warmlaufphase meinst du denn?


----------



## orca113 (8. Februar 2017)

the.hai schrieb:


> Okay, dann haben wir ne ganz andere Grundlage, was die Wertigkeiten angeht. Bei der draussen machen die Kellermänner schon 10% des Wertes aus^^.
> 
> Die geört meinem Kumpel, der sie zum Anfang der Saison abholen kommt. sind sie noch am umbauen. fährt sich echt entspannt. nur ungewohnt mit dieser warmlauf phase etc.



Ja die Maschine läuft während der Warmlaufphase beschissen. Dazu kommt das die Warmlaufphase extrem lang ist. Also ich bin der Meinung meine Kiste läuft erst Butterweich wenn sie 20 Km gefahren ist.

Was mir aufgefallen ist ist das wenn du gerade die Ventile eingestellt hast alles tipptopp ist. Auch die Warmlaufphase ist Butterweich. Bist du aber die ersten 100 Km nach Ventile einstellen gefahren ist es als wäre nie was gemacht worden.

@hai ich habe ein oder zwei Bilder bei mir im Profil mußt du mal gucken. Meine war jahrelang mein alltagsfahrzeug weil ich mir mein Auto mit der Ex geteilt habe und eben oft Motorrad fahren musste zur Arbeit usw. Ist eine super Maschine. Unkompliziert und super zu handlen. Leider Qualitativ schlecht. Schlechter lack, neigt extrem zum rostigen Tank, neigt allgemein zum rosten, mieses Lenkkopflager (von Natur aus, nachrüstkits sind besser), miese Teleskopgabeln.


----------



## blautemple (8. Februar 2017)

Ich wiege gerade mal knapp 75kg auf knapp 1,80m und kriege meine ER6N mit ihren gut 210kg ohne Probleme aufgestellt. Man muss halt nur wissen wie...


----------



## T-Drive (9. Februar 2017)

Das wußten schon die alten Ingolstädter (Audi Werbeslogan) : "Kraft durch Technik"


----------



## blautemple (9. Februar 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Das wußten schon die alten Ingolstädter (Audi Werbeslogan) : "Kraft durch Technik"



Hieß das nicht "Vorsprung durch Technik"?


----------



## T-Drive (9. Februar 2017)

Später dann, als die anderen Hersteller auch Hochleistungsdieselmotoren (Was ein Wort)  bauen und verkaufen konnten.


----------



## blautemple (9. Februar 2017)

Ich bin wohl zu jung


----------



## orca113 (10. Februar 2017)

Liebäugel mit einer GSXR 600 in schwarz ein Modell von 2006/2007 für recht gutes Geld da Arbeitskollege es mir anbietet. Kann es mir überlegen bis ende der kommenden Woche. Maschine ist sehr gepflegt und größtenteils Garagenmaschine. Hat 30000 gelaufen. Keine Rennstrecke. 

Unter anderen Umständen würde ich zuschlagen obwohl ich ja eher auf was gemütliches stehe. Aber die "kleine" hat es mir vor knapp 10 Jahren schon angetan...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. März 2017)

Seit 4 Tagen sind die Saison-Fahrer unterwegs und man merkt direkt, dass auch wieder viele Idioten fahren. 

Meine Sturezpads sind jetzt montiert, morgen wird meine CBR geputzt und dann wird noch etwas gefahren.
Ich bin jetzt bei 500km.

Wie sieht eure Pflege eigentlich aus?
Ich als TOTALER Laie habe im Winter Salz an meinem Moped gelassen und meine Kette nicht gut geplegt.
Die Kette hatte Flugrost, war kaum geschmiert und meine Fußrasten-Halterung hat schöne Salz-Flecken.  
Dann hat mir wer mal die Basics erklärt und jetzt hat meine Maschine auch mal ein schönes Leben.  Au weia.


----------



## hendrosch (5. März 2017)

Immer mal wieder waschen und ab und zu ua vorm Winter versiegeln.
Bin leider ein noch schlimmerer Saison Fahrer dauert noch einen Monat bevor ich wieder darf.
Ich weiß ja auch nicht was ich mir dabei gedacht hatte als ich die Zugelassen hab ^^


----------



## orca113 (6. März 2017)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Immer mal wieder waschen und ab und zu ua vorm Winter versiegeln.
> Bin leider ein noch schlimmerer Saison Fahrer dauert noch einen Monat bevor ich wieder darf.
> Ich weiß ja auch nicht was ich mir dabei gedacht hatte als ich die Zugelassen hab ^^



Meine ist das ganze Jahr angemeldet. Frisst ja auch kein Brot. Versicherung kostet sie mich 54€ im Jahr. Aber wie oft hatten wir auch im Dezember Frühjahrstemperaturen.. Da ist man froh wenn sie Fahrbereit ist und man nen schönen Samstag oder Sonntag ausnutzen kann. (Zumindest bei uns im Rheinland).

Meine Maschine kam z.b. am Samstag Vormittag zum Einsatz.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. März 2017)

Am Sonntag den EH Kurs machen. 8 Stunden die sich hoffentlich lohnen werden.
Zwei Fragen:

Kann ich mit dem Kurs dann den Auto Schein machen oder muss ich da auf ein neues hin?

Und irgendwelche Tipps damit die Zeit schneller geht?


----------



## Dustin91 (6. März 2017)

Das reicht fürs Auto. Ich hatte 2008 den LSM-Kurs fürs Auto gemacht und musste keine Bescheinigung mehr zeigen, als ich den A-Führerschein beantragt habe.

Und nix Zeit schneller rumgehen...
Hör zu und lerne fürs Leben. Ich könnte kotzen wie schlecht der Großteil der Bevölkerung in erster Hilfe ausgebildet ist.
Ich wäre dafür, dass man alle 5 Jahre seine EH-Kenntnisse auffrischen muss, wenn man seinen Führerschein behalten möchte.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. März 2017)

Der Kurs über Lebensrettende Sofortmaßnahmen was das eintägige ist) gilt unbegrenzt, ja.

So ne Auffrischung wäre wirklich nicht verkehrt...

Meiner ist mittlerweile auch schon 4 Jahre her, und ich bin erst 18


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. März 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Und irgendwelche Tipps damit die Zeit schneller geht?


Die Zeit vergeht wie im Fluge, wenn du eine entspannte Runde erwischst.
Bei mir war damals ein halbes Fußballteam, eine (angehende?) Krankenschwester und ein Pärchen.
Die Leiterin war auch cool drauf.
Wir haben sogar glaube ich nur 6 oder 7 Stunden gebraucht, um das Programm durchzuziehen.
Eine Pause kam auch noch dazu.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. März 2017)

Ach, werds wohl überstehen ^^
Irgendjemand Nähe Karlsruhe unterwegs der dann Lust aufs fahren hätte im Sommer?


----------



## T-Drive (7. März 2017)

Da ich inzwischen auch die Möglichkeit habe mit brachialen 15 PS durch die Gegend zu"heizen"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, würd ich auchmal mit einem Youngster ne Runde drehen.


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2017)

Puuh, Karlsruhe wäre für mich schon ziemlich weit. 185km sind ja nicht mal eben so abgefahren ^^


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (7. März 2017)

Würzburg ist schön. Da will ich sowieso mal hin 

Bayern liegt auf der Liste der Bundesländer die ich mir mal genauer anschauen will.

In den Sommerferien ist meine Freundin eh 2 Wochen weg, meine Familie ist auch im Urlaub, also warum nicht mal Deutschland erkunden? ^^


----------



## blautemple (8. März 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Würzburg ist schön. Da will ich sowieso mal hin
> 
> Bayern liegt auf der Liste der Bundesländer die ich mir mal genauer anschauen will.
> 
> In den Sommerferien ist meine Freundin eh 2 Wochen weg, meine Familie ist auch im Urlaub, also warum nicht mal Deutschland erkunden? ^^



Kannst ja einfach eine Tour planen und mir dann bescheid geben wann du in Würzburg bist. Dann kann man bestimmt mal ne Runde drehen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (8. März 2017)

Dauert noch bis Sommerferien sind.

Muss mich jetzt echt mal packen und den Theorieunterricht fertig bringen. 4 Stunden sinds noch, aber ich hab beim besten Willen nach 8 oder 9 Stunden Schule keinen Bock noch mal zwei Stunden da hin zu dackeln.


----------



## blautemple (8. März 2017)

Da kannst du doch super schlafen, ich habe damals einfach dieselben 2 Stunden so oft besucht bis ich insgesamt genug Stunden hatte 
Ich bin also echt kein gutes Vorbild was das angeht


----------



## Offset (11. März 2017)

Meine hintere Bremse schleift umd quietscht, wenn ich bremse geht das geräusch weg. Hat jemand ne Idee was ich machen kann? Ich will so eher ungern zum Tüv...


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2017)

Warscheinlich sind deine Kolben/der Sattel fritte. Die "stecken" fest. (Manschetten porös/nicht mehr weich, Schmutz, Korrosion....) kommt meist vom langen stehen.

Vermutlich musst du sie aufarbeiten. Da gibt's Reparatur Kits für.


----------



## Offset (12. März 2017)

Das hab ich auch schon vermutet...Nur gibt es dafür keine Reperatur kits, ich müsste also einen neuen Sattel kaufen. Verstehe nicht wie das passieren konnte, die Maschine steht vielleicht 3-4 Monate im Jahr.


----------



## taks (12. März 2017)

Oder ist evtl. die Hinterachse locker/verzogen?


----------



## Offset (12. März 2017)

Woher weiß ich denn ob sie verzogen ist? Hab sie erst kürzlich mit Drehmomentschlüssel festgemacht.


----------



## taks (12. März 2017)

Mit verzogen mein ich, dass sie nicht ganz paralell drin ist.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. März 2017)

Würde auch mal sagen das sie vielleicht leicht verzogen ist.

Jetzt gehts los, EH Kurs beginnt. Um 18:30 bin ich hier wieder raus


----------



## T-Drive (12. März 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon vermutet...Nur gibt es dafür keine Reperatur kits, ich müsste also einen neuen Sattel kaufen. Verstehe nicht wie das passieren konnte, die Maschine steht vielleicht 3-4 Monate im Jahr.



Die Kolben gangbar machen ist kein Akt. Ausbauen, Beläge raus, Deckel vom Behälter aufmachen, höllisch aufpassen dass er nicht überläuft, dann die Kolben mit einem passenden Holzstück langsam ein Stück zurück in den Sattel schieben (dabei auf den Behälter achten !!!, wieder mit dem Pedal vorpumpen (also Bremsen). Das ganze drei-vier mal, über den Bereich hinaus den die Kolben beim normalen Bremsvorgang fahren . Wenn die Staubmanschetten nicht beschädigt sind sollte es wieder gehen nach ein paar Kilometer fahren. Kannst noch sachte mit feinem Schleifpapier die Beläge abziehen/aufrauhen, die nehmen an der Oberfläche u.U bei längerer Standzeit etwas Feuchtigkeit auf, ist aber nach ein paar Bremsungen auch erledigt.
  Da der Sattel mit Rad und Scheibe von der Achse "geroutet" ist kann durch schiefes einbauen des Hinterrades das Schleifen/nicht öffnen der Bremse nicht verursacht werden.


----------



## Offset (12. März 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Die Kolben gangbar machen ist kein Akt. Ausbauen, Beläge raus, Deckel vom Behälter aufmachen, höllisch aufpassen dass er nicht überläuft, dann die Kolben mit einem passenden Holzstück langsam ein Stück zurück in den Sattel schieben (dabei auf den Behälter achten !!!, wieder mit dem Pedal vorpumpen (also Bremsen). Das ganze drei-vier mal, über den Bereich hinaus den die Kolben beim normalen Bremsvorgang fahren . Wenn die Staubmanschetten nicht beschädigt sind sollte es wieder gehen nach ein paar Kilometer fahren.



Danke für den Tipp, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal machen. Aus dem Behälter kann ich gleich was rausnehmen, da hab ich beim letzten Entlüften gut voll gemacht 


> Kannst noch sachte mit feinem Schleifpapier die Beläge abziehen/aufrauhen, die nehmen an der Oberfläche u.U bei längerer Standzeit etwas Feuchtigkeit auf, ist aber nach ein paar Bremsungen auch erledigt.



Hab ich schonmal versucht, hat leider nichts gebracht. 



> Da der Sattel mit Rad und Scheibe von der Achse "geroutet" ist kann durch schiefes einbauen des Hinterrades das Schleifen/nicht öffnen der Bremse nicht verursacht werden.



Richtig. Da der Sattel schwimmend gelagert ist sollte er sich theoretisch eh ziemlich gut an die Scheibe anpassen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. März 2017)

Ich bin heute auch mal wieder eine halbe Stunde gefahren.
Da fiel mir auch zum wiederholten Mal etwas auf:

Wenn ich so 15-20 Minuten gefahren bin, höre ich so eine Art Rasseln oder Schleifen.
Ich tippe, dass es entweder aus dem Motor oder Getriebe kommt.
Das Motorrad hört sich dann plötzlich so an, als würde es "aus dem letzten Loch" husten, fährt aber genauso wie vorher.
Um die Antwort vorwegzugreifen: Nein, ich bewege mich nicht bei 9000 rpm.  Bei mir waren es 6500-7000 maximal, als sie warm war.


----------



## T-Drive (13. März 2017)

> da hab ich beim letzten Entlüften gut voll gemacht



Dann kann es gut sein, daß wenn du den Stand im Behälter richtig stellst alles wieder funktioniert. Voll darf er keinesfalls sein, allerhöchstens auf der Maximal Markierung, dannn haste Luft nach oben
Am Schwimmsattel noch schauen ob die Führungsstifte leichtgängig sind.  Das sind die zwei Schrauben mit Gummimanschetten an der Oberseite des  Sattels. Leicht einfetten falls trocken.
Wenn Du dir nicht sicher bist, lass es dir Vorort zeigen. Die Stifte sind wichtig für einwandfreie Funktion der Bremse.



> Da der Sattel schwimmend gelagert ist sollte er sich theoretisch eh ziemlich gut an die Scheibe anpassen.



Der Bremsanker sitzt auf der Achse wie das Rad, die Scheibe ist mit dem Rad verschraubt. Verkanten ist nicht möglich wenn alles richtig montiert ist.


----------



## taks (13. März 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Der Bremsanker sitzt auf der Achse wie das Rad, die Scheibe ist mit dem Rad verschraubt. Verkanten ist nicht möglich wenn alles richtig montiert ist.



Hatte das Problem nur mal mit meinem Fahrrad. Mein Motorrad hat hinten Trommelbremsen ^^


Am Mittwoch gehts an die Rostbeseitigung. Ich hoffe es wurde über den Winter nicht schlimmer


----------



## Offset (13. März 2017)

Ich bin mir jetzt sicher, dass der Kolben festhängt, er lässt sich nämlich nicht mehr/ nur mit roher Gewalt reindrücken. Werde wenn ich Zeit habe mal den Sattel abbauen und genauer nachschauen. Zum Glück bin ich nicht auf das Mopped angewiesen.

Finde es echt ärgerlich, dass es keine Dichtungskits dafür gibt, sonst würde ich den Sattel überholen und hätte Ruhe.


----------



## T-Drive (14. März 2017)

Bei Tante Louis&Co. gibt es eine Spreizzwinge für solche Fälle. .polo-motorrad.

Die Sattelhälften sind gut beweglich ? (Führungsstifte)



> Finde es echt ärgerlich, dass es keine Dichtungskits dafür gibt, sonst würde ich den Sattel überholen und hätte Ruhe.



Ist die Staubmanschette beschädigt ? oder ist schon BreFlü  am Kolben ausgetreten ?

Wenn nicht, kannst du dir das gepfrimel  sparen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. März 2017)

Am Donnerstag endlich den Antrag für den Führerschein abgeben. Hoffentlich hab ich ihn dann Ende April in der Hand.

Ich hasse es klein zu sein. Mit meinen 171.5cm pass ich auf keine Cross dieser Welt. Selbst die YZF meines Kollegen ist mir fast zu hoch (komme grade noch so auf den Boden mit beiden Zehenspitzen). Meine Traummaschine ist n Zentimeter tiefer, hoffe das wird nicht zur Qual auf dauer :/


----------



## taks (14. März 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es klein zu sein. Mit meinen 171.5cm pass ich auf keine Cross dieser Welt. Selbst die YZF meines Kollegen ist mir fast zu hoch (komme grade noch so auf den Boden mit beiden Zehenspitzen). Meine Traummaschine ist n Zentimeter tiefer, hoffe das wird nicht zur Qual auf dauer :/



Glaub mir, das ist besser als mit 1.95 eine Maschine suchen zu müssen ^^


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. März 2017)

Also mit ner Enduro hättest du wohl keine Probleme


----------



## Zocker_Boy (14. März 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Also mit ner Enduro hättest du wohl keine Probleme



Du wächst noch. Jungs sind erst mit 19/20 rum richtig ausgewachsen.
Ich hab mit ner Enduro auch keine Probleme, das liegt aber eher an meiner Masse. Bei 110 kg geht die von alleine so weit in die Knie, dass ich mit den Füßen runter komme


----------



## DOcean (15. März 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es klein zu sein. Mit meinen 171.5cm pass ich auf keine Cross dieser Welt. Selbst die YZF meines Kollegen ist mir fast zu hoch (komme grade noch so auf den Boden mit beiden Zehenspitzen). Meine Traummaschine ist n Zentimeter tiefer, hoffe das wird nicht zur Qual auf dauer :/



Es gibt für diverse Moppeds Tieferlegungskits... dann reicht das locker...

Ich hab Gott sei Dank fast "Normalgröße" mit 1,85m, da passt vieles (OK Supersportler auch eher schlecht)


----------



## taks (15. März 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Also mit ner Enduro hättest du wohl keine Probleme



Glaubt mir zwar nie jemand, aber meine Beine sind da so angewinkelt, dass ich kaum schalten kann -.-


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. März 2017)

Okay, das ist natürlich blöd.
Aber 1.95 ist ne stolze Größe. Was fährst denn jetzt grade für ne Maschine?

Die CBR aus meiner Fahrschule taugt für meine Größe, aber ich kann dank meines Rückens nicht lang auf ner Sportler sitzen/liegen.


----------



## taks (15. März 2017)

Eine kleine Virago 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. März 2017)

Wow, gefällt mir 

Aber bevor ich eine Chopper fahr, werden wohl noch eininge Jahre ins Land streichen.


----------



## taks (15. März 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Aber bevor ich eine Chopper fahr, werden wohl noch eininge Jahre ins Land streichen.






So, abgschliffen, abgeklebt und angemalt. Etwa 4 Stunden Arbeit -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hab erst im Nachinein gemerkt, dass ich nen Matt Lack gekauft hab


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. März 2017)

1A Arbeit! Sieht gut aus


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. März 2017)

Jaja, die Ansaugung über den Rahmen...

Bei uns war da mal ne Kerze wohl defekt, dann war da drin alles voller Sprit


----------



## taks (16. März 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> 1A Arbeit! Sieht gut aus



Danke 



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Jaja, die Ansaugung über den Rahmen...
> 
> Bei uns war da mal ne Kerze wohl defekt, dann war da drin alles voller Sprit



Zusätzlicher Reservetank? 

Wobei ich mich Frage wo genau der Vergaser die Luft her bekommt.
Soweit ich gesehen habe, hat der keine Verbindung zum Rahmen und auch nicht zum Luftfilter 
Muss glaub mal das Ding auseinander bauen 

Hab letzthin den Motor meines Puch Maxis zerlegt, wusste genau noch wo welche Schraube hin gehört.
So viele Male wie ich das (scheiss) Ding früher auseinander gebaut habe ^^


----------



## T-Drive (16. März 2017)

> Soweit ich gesehen habe, hat der keine Verbindung zum Rahmen und auch nicht zum Luftfilter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sitzt unterm Tank,(wo sonst) über dem Gasi, nicht ohne weiteres Sichtbar. Japanische Motorradbaukunst halt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. März 2017)

Der Luftfilter ist ja in dem Ei drin, und der Vergaser kriegt von oben seine Luft.

Musst auch schauen, der Stutzen vom Vergaser zu den Zylindern wird öfter mal rissig.


----------



## taks (16. März 2017)

Ich glaub ich bau den Vergaser am Wochenende mal aus. Dann kann ich grad noch den Rahmen mal durchblasen um den Schleifstaub raus zu kriegen ^^



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Musst auch schauen, der Stutzen vom Vergaser zu den Zylindern wird öfter mal rissig.



Der wurde vom Vorbesitzer getauscht bevor ich es gekauft hab


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. März 2017)

Wenn ich mit meiner CBR125R (Neufahrzeug) etwa 15-20 Minuten unterwegs bin, habe ich das Gefühl, dass etwas aus Motornähe rasselt oder schleift.
Es ist kein Sound, den man hört. Man spürt das beim Fahren.
Die Maschine fühlt sich dann anders an.
Sie beschleunigt dann z.B. anders (ob langsamer oder schneller kann ich vom Gefühl her nicht sagen) und man denkt, man würde die ganze Zeit mit gezogener Kupplung rollen.

Ich drehe in dieser Zeit nicht über 6500 rpm - darauf achte ich, wie es mir der Händler gesagt hat.

Kennt das einer von euch vielleicht oder weiß, was das ist?

MfG


----------



## Offset (16. März 2017)

Da es ein Neufahrzeug ist, einfach zum Händler bringen, der soll danach schauen. Geht ja normal auf Garantie.
Ich würde da nichts riskieren wenn du nicht weißt was es ist.

Nachdem ich meinen Bremssattel nun  zerlegt hatte, war eine Art Belag auf dem Bremskolben zu sehen. Den hab ich mit Zahnbürste und Bremsflüssigkeit (+Fingernagel) entfernt, zusammengebaut und siehe da: Alles geht wieder wie neu


----------



## MfDoom (16. März 2017)

rasselt es an der Ampel beim stehen oder beim fahren? Bei meiner cb450s hat man die Steuerkette rasseln hören, manchmal 
Als Anfänger habe ich bei meiner Maschine auch die Flöhe husten hören, am Motorrad hört man einfach mehr Nebengeräusche heraus. Neben dem normalen gewohnten Motorsound, meine ich. 
Es ist billiger und nervenschonender weiterzufahren bis wirklich etwas kaputtgeht. Solange sie normal fährt, meine ich.

Nach 15-20 Minuten sollte sie richtig warmgefahren sein. Das kann man spüren, wenn man seine Maschine kennt, dann rennt sie erst richtig gut.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. März 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Da es ein Neufahrzeug ist, einfach zum Händler bringen, der soll danach schauen. Geht ja normal auf Garantie.
> Ich würde da nichts riskieren wenn du nicht weißt was es ist.


Ich frage erstmal lieber hier. 
Vielleicht ist es ja auch was ganz normales. ^^


MfDoom schrieb:


> rasselt es an der Ampel beim stehen oder beim fahren?


Beim Fahren.
Und da (so wie ich es jetzt aus dem Kopf weiß) erst ab so 5000 Umdrehungen.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> rasselt es an der Ampel beim stehen oder beim fahren? Bei meiner cb450s hat man die Steuerkette rasseln hören, manchmal
> Als Anfänger habe ich bei meiner Maschine auch die Flöhe husten hören, am Motorrad hört man einfach mehr Nebengeräusche heraus. Neben dem normalen gewohnten Motorsound, meine ich.
> Es ist billiger und nervenschonender weiterzufahren bis wirklich etwas kaputtgeht. Solange sie normal fährt, meine ich.
> 
> Nach 15-20 Minuten sollte sie richtig warmgefahren sein. Das kann man spüren, wenn man seine Maschine kennt, dann rennt sie erst richtig gut.



Ich war damals auch bei jedem kleinen Nebengeräusch Misstrauisch aber mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt, dass man eben den Motor arbeiten hört


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. März 2017)

Sicher das es nicht einfach Vibrationen sind? Die JC39 meiner Fahrschule rasselt auch bei 5k U/min.


----------



## MfDoom (18. März 2017)

Das wird es sein


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. März 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Sicher das es nicht einfach Vibrationen sind? Die JC39 meiner Fahrschule rasselt auch bei 5k U/min.


Ich fahre die JC50.

Ach, egal. Wenn was ist, habe ich ja meine Vollkasko.
Ich mache mir bestimmt wieder zu viele Gedanken, wie sonst auch.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. März 2017)

Ich denk mal von JC39 auf JC50 wird sich Triebwerktechnisch nicht viel getan haben.
Und dass man grad bei nem kleinen Motor ohne große Auspuffgeräusche den Ventiltrieb usw. stärker hört ist ja auch logisch.

Vollkasko hat mit sowas btw gar nix zu tun, da greift wenn dann die Gewährleistung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. März 2017)

Die JC39 hatte soweit ich im Kopf hab statt Einspritzung einen Vergaser. Sonst hat sich da nicht viel getan.

Geh einfach mal von Mopped und dreh im Stand auf 5k hoch und fass mal die Seitenabdeckung an. Vibriert es hast du deine Lösung ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. März 2017)

Quatsch, ~April 2007 wurde mit der JC39 auf Einspritzung und veränderte Verkleidung gewechselt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. März 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Quatsch, ~April 2007 wurde mit der JC39 auf Einspritzung und veränderte Verkleidung gewechselt.


Zum nachlesen:
Honda CBR 125 R – Wikipedia


----------



## Rat Six (21. März 2017)

Hatte am Freitag die Möglichkeit die neue Afrika Twin mit DCT zu fahren. Im Stand mit ihren 240kg ist sie ziemlich schwer, aber in Bewegung merkt man davon nichts mehr. Das DCT macht schon Spass, vor allem in der Stadt und vermutlich auch im Gelände. Man muss sich einfach keine Gedanken mehr darüber machen, welchen Gang man gerade eingelegt hat. In den Sportmodi dreht sie die Gänge auch schön aus. Hat mich sehr überrascht. Das Fahrwerk hat gepasst und die Sitzposition war für mich sehr gut. Leistung ist für mich mit 94PS ausreichend und wenn man die Traktionskontrolle deaktiviert, dann hebt sie sogar brav das Vorderrad. Der Motor gibt seine Leistung sehr schön Linear ab und klingt dabei auch mit dem Serientopf schon sehr gut. Einzig die hohe Tourenscheibe ging für meine 1,85m überhaupt nicht. Auf der Landstraße war sie noch angenehm, aber auf der Schnellstraße mit Geschwindigkeiten >100km/h waren die Verwirbelungen und Windgeräusche viel zu stark.
Diese Woche, wenn es der Wettergott denn zulässt, ist dann die KTM 1190 Adventure R fällig. Mal sehen wie sich das Maschinchen im Vergleich schlägt.


----------



## BosnaMaster (21. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich möchte dieses Jahr noch die Multistrada und S 1000 XR probieren. Dann Ende/Anfang Jahr zuschlagen. 

Mit 35 ist langsam Zeit von den Superspoetlern abzurücken.  



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iconoclast (21. März 2017)

Vor dem Tag graut mir ja auch schon. Aber ich denke dann kommen nur noch Naked Bikes, hoffentlich. 
Momentan wechsel ich immer zwischen SSP und Naked.


----------



## taks (21. März 2017)

*hust* Chopper *hust*


----------



## T-Drive (21. März 2017)

taks schrieb:


> *hust* Chopper *hust*



Es gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## BosnaMaster (21. März 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Es gibt schlimmeres.


Was? xD lol 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2017)

Nennt sich Goldwing. 

Da würde ich mir lieber nen Cabrio kaufen.


----------



## T-Drive (21. März 2017)

Oder schon mal "Gespann" gefahren ? Das ist ja mal was ganz was anderes


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. März 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Vor dem Tag graut mir ja auch schon.



Sei Froh das es bei dir noch geht. Ich kann mit 16 schon auf keiner Sportler fahren dank Skoliose. Mal schauen ob das mit der MT auf Dauer hin haut


----------



## BosnaMaster (21. März 2017)

Keine Ahnung, ich bin hin und hergerissen. Seit der Aprilia RS 125(musste man in der CH früher 2 Jahre fahren, damit mann auf die grossen darf) waren es nur SS.  

Da wir auch lange Strecken fahren, wäre so ein mix nicht schlecht. Obwohl, ahhh keine Ahnung. lol  



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rat Six (22. März 2017)

Hmm, ich hab die 1000RR probiert, naja ist gaz nett mit den 200PS, aber von der Sitzposition hab ich nen Krampf bekommen, auf der Panigale vom Kumpel das Selbe. Supersportler und ich passen nicht zusammen, vor allem wenn der Asphalt aufhört.


----------



## MfDoom (22. März 2017)

Sind halt zum Gasgeben gemacht, das entlastet die Arme


----------



## Iconoclast (22. März 2017)

Die RR ist dabei eigentlich noch richtig entspannt zu fahren für einen SSP. Habe auf der keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. März 2017)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Im Stand mit ihren 240kg ist sie ziemlich schwer


Wenn die umkippt, hast du ein Loch im Boden. 


Rat Six schrieb:


> aber von der Sitzposition hab ich nen Krampf bekommen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach Superbike-Lenker kaufen.


----------



## Rat Six (22. März 2017)

Stimmt auch wieder, aber das ganze Gepäck für Island muss da auch noch rauf und ne Supersportler mit Stollenreifen, ich weis ja nicht. 
Außerdem steht die KTM 1190 Adventure mit ihren 150PS auch nicht schlecht im Futter.


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. März 2017)

So ne RS mit langer Standzeit oder irgendsowas zum basteln leg ich mir vielleicht auch irgendwann mal zu. 
Was Aprilia da an geilem Aufwand betrieben hat ist einfach faszinierend.
Oder noch krasser bei der RS250...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. März 2017)

Gestern meinen ersten "Crash" gehabt.  

Crash


Spoiler



Ich holte meinen "Mitfahrer" ab. Er wartete schon mit seinem Motorrad am Bahnhof.
Wir fuhren dann durch den Stadtverkehr, hatten fast 2 Zusammenstöße mit Id1oten und verfuhren uns um 2 Kilometer.
Kurz bevor wir bei meinem Kumpel ankamen, mussten wir noch durch eine Waldstraße.

Als wir reinfuhren begrüßte uns ein "Vorsicht Ölspur!"-Schild, was mich dazu brachte, erstmal vom Gas zu gehen.
Da es schon halb 8 war (also ziemlich dunkel), sah ich eine Kurve erst sehr spät, da ich eine Seitenstraße für die "Hauptstraße" hielt.
Ich hatte da 50-60 km/h bei erlaubten 70 drauf.
Dass ich die Kurve nicht mehr schaffe, bemerkte ich schnell und bremste ab.

Ich rutsche also mit gezogener Handbremse über die Seitenstraße.
Plötzlich schlug mein Lenker nach links ein und ich bretterte links über das Motorrad.
Ich habe dann gemerkt, dass die Seitenstraße mit Kies bedeckt war. 

Anfangs fühlte sich mein Bein komisch an, aber das war wohl der Protektor, auf dem ich gelandet bin.
Mir ist nichts passiert, bis auf meine schmerzende Schulter.

Nachdem ich den wartenden Kumpel angerufen hatte, fuhr plötzlich er, und zwei Autos um die Ecke.
Es standen dann gefühlt 20 Mann um mich herum.
Da realisierte ich erst, dass ich der Held der Nation bin und es schaffe, mich keine 500 Meter vor dem Ziel hinzuschmeißen. 

Ich habe die Stelle mal rausgesucht.
Google Maps


Das Ziel ist die Scharfe Kurve, die 500 Meter weiter käme.

Schäden


Spoiler



Gestern Abend im Dunklen konnte ich nur sehen, dass mein Spiegel und meine Verkleidung ein paar Schleifspuren hatten.
Mein linkes Sturzpad hat das meiste abgefangen.

Ich poste heute mal Bilder von vorher und nachher, da ich noch etwas Staub abwaschen muss.


----------



## MfDoom (24. März 2017)

Gut das dir nichts passiert ist


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. März 2017)

Nochmal gut gegangen würde ich sagen.

Hoffentlich ist alles gut bei dir, kann ja auch schnell böse ins Auge gehen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. März 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Gut das dir nichts passiert ist


Meine Mutter sagte mir noch (wie immer), dass ich vorsichtig fahren soll und meine Antwort lautete wie immer genervt: "Ja, als würde ich nicht nach Hause kommen wollen."

Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen.


R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Nochmal gut gegangen würde ich sagen.


Auf jeden Fall.

Als ich am Boden lag und gemerkt habe, dass mir nichts fehlt, hab ich mich erst mal auf den Rücken gelegt und bin im Kopf durchgegangen, was jetzt alles kaputt sein könnte. 
Mir tat nichts sehr weh und ich konnte bei dem schlechten Licht nichts an der schwarzen Maschine erkennen.

Das erinnert mich direkt wieder an die Worte meines Fahrlehrers.
Die meisten Motorradfahrer interessiert es erstmal, was mit dem Motorrad ist. 
Zu Hause konnte ich aber über das Ganze lachen. 


Das bringt mich direkt mal zu der Frage, was ihr schon für Crashes hattet.
Ich denke mal, mit einer großen Maschine hätte das ganze anders ausgesehen, da man ja mehr Pferde unterm Pöppes hat.


----------



## taks (24. März 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das bringt mich direkt mal zu der Frage, was ihr schon für Crashes hattet.



Das letzte Mal vor ~15 Jahren mit meinem Mofa zu schnell in die Kurve ^^



> Ich denke mal, mit einer großen Maschine hätte das ganze anders ausgesehen, da man ja mehr Pferde unterm Pöppes hat.



Ich denke nicht. Mehr PS helfen beim Bremsen und Kies auch nicht


----------



## BosnaMaster (24. März 2017)

Bei mir ist es etwa 10/11 Jahre zurück, Interlaken --> Thun, wunderschöne Strecke am See entlang. Allerdings über die sogenannte Beatenbucht geht es dann 200 Meter ins Nirvana. 

In dem jugendlichem Leichtsinn die Aprilia Mille auf der geraden durch die Galerien etwas aufgezogen, dann kommt die berüchtigte "Töffkurve". Jeder Fahrer aus der Region kennt die. xD 

Leider etwas zu schnell, auf der Gegenseite kam ein Car(fuhr Korrekt auf seiner Seite), als ich gesehen habe das nix mehr zu Retten ist, konnte ich mich vom Moped noch wegschmeissen, und das ist rutschend unter dem Car gelandet. Ich rutschte auf meiner Seite ca. 14/15 Meter, ohne an Felsen oder Gegenverkehr einzuschlagen. WTF :schock: Ausser Prellungen und paar Tage Kopfschmerzen, nix weiteres. 

Den Satz der blonden Reiseleiterin werde ich nie vergessen. Aus dem Car ausgestiegen und erster Satz: "Ich dachte Sie sind Tod". Antwort: "Nein, Nein alles noch da." Voll am zittern, erst Zigarette angezündet, dann was zum Trinken bekommen, und glaube erst dann realisiert, wie viel Glück ich hatte.  

Das war aber noch nicht mal das schlimmste, zu Hause wartete die Frau, Hochschwanger mit dem ersten Kind. Da ging erst die Hölle ab.  Könnt es Euch sicher vorstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. März 2017)

Und dann? 
Verbot bekommen oder immer noch am fahren? 

Ich glaub wenns bei mir mal so nen fast Unfall oder einen geben sollte würde ich zumindest so wie ich jetzt denk wohl eher trotzdem weiterfahren, da würd mir einfach was fehlen...

Aber wer weiß ob ich dann immer noch so denk, das einzige was bei mir mal war war ein Rutscher im Kreisverkehr.
 Ich glaub da war aber auch Split oder irgendwas im Spiel, ich bin zwar schon zügig rein aber noch nicht so übertrieben.
Allerdings hat das Hinterrad spontan entschieden auch mal vorne sein zu wollen...
Ist aber glücklicherweiße auf meinem Bein gelegen, drum ist nur die Kombi leicht verkratzt und am Lenkerende der Lack weg gewesen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. März 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenns bei mir mal so nen fast Unfall oder einen geben sollte würde ich zumindest so wie ich jetzt denk wohl eher trotzdem weiterfahren, da würd mir einfach was fehlen...


Ich habe nach meinem Sturz auch 15 Minuten überlegt, ob ich wirklich weiter Motorrad fahren will.
Was, wenn es nächstes Mal was schlimmeres ist?

Im Bekanntenkreis habe ich schon viele Geschichten gehört:
-Tod eines Fahrradfahrers nach einer Kollision in der Nacht
-Ausgrebremst worden und dann hingelegt
-Vorfahrt genommen mit anschließendem Sturz auf den Bordstein (Erst gestern passiert)
-Vorfahrt genommen mit anschließendem Sturz ins Feld
-Absichtliches Reinfahren mit einem Auto
etc.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich poste heute mal Bilder von vorher und nachher, da ich noch etwas Staub abwaschen muss.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (25. März 2017)

Die Sturzpads haben sich top gelohnt 
Ob man weiterfährt liegt an einem selbst. Ich lerne ja aus meinen Fehlern und du wirst jetzt auch anders fahren.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat mal auf der Autobahn mit dem Auto ein Rad verloren, nachdem er selbst vorher die Reifen gewechselt hatte. Der rührt keinen Radschlüssel mehr an, obwohl er jetzt garantiert immer kontrollieren würde ob alle Schrauben fest sind


----------



## BosnaMaster (25. März 2017)

Also nach dem Sturz könnte ich nicht mehr fahren, Maschine war zu fest beschädigt. Allerdings zwei Wochen später schon wieder drauf. 

Dafür aber jedes mal Theater zu Hause. :mad:  Dann Maschine verkauft als der Sohnemann zur Welt kam. Etwa 5 Jahre nicht gefahren, und immer wieder Frau versucht zu überzeugen dass ich mit dem Alter vernünftiger geworden bin. Irgendwann hat Sie nachgegeben und alles wieder gut. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (25. März 2017)

Da Gang ist wieder in Betrieb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perfektes Wetter um die Zweiräder wieder flott zu machen


----------



## T-Drive (25. März 2017)

Und wo ist der Rasenmäher  ...


----------



## taks (25. März 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Rasenmäher  ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (26. März 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wußt ichs doch daß du da was außergewöhnliches hast.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. März 2017)

Gestern von 16 Uhr bis 19 Uhr eine 150 Kilometer-Tour gestartet. 

Es gibt aber bei mir keine Fahrt wo mal nichts los ist ... 



Spoiler



Wir fuhren nach den ersten 10 Kilometern in einen Kreisverkehr.
Dort rollte ein Auto langsam vor. Wir dachten uns "Ja, der hängt am Schleifpunkt und will direkt nach uns los."
Dann rollte er weiter und wir dachten uns: "Wenn du jetzt weiter fährst, gibt es Ärger."
Juckt den nicht, er fährt 5-6 Meter vor uns raus, während wir im Kreisverkehr fahren.

Wenn es wenigstens ein Auto ist, das schnell beschleunigt, ist es mir ja relativ egal, aber diese Schrottkarren die vom ersten in den zweiten Gang 5 Stunden brauchen ... 
Bremsen wir also ab und folgen dem Auto (weil wir da eh lang mussten).
Plötzlich will der Fahrer links abbiegen. Es war aber frei.
Juckt den Fahrer auch nicht, er wartet bis Verkehr kommt.  





Spoiler



Ich fuhr als kompletter Kurvenneuling eine kurvenreiche Strecke. Mein Freund war schon durch, ich hing noch ein bisschen hinterher, da ich generell ein ruhiger Fahrer bin (Nein, ich bin kein Schleicher. ).
"Scharfe Kurve" wird angekündigt, ist aber keine.
Die nächste "Scharfe Kurve" wird angekündigt, ist aber auch keine.
Schon wieder wird eine "Scharfe Kurve" angekündigt, ist aber wieder keine.
Bei der vierten Kurve habe ich mir dann gedacht: "Ver*rsch wen anders."

Ich fahre also die Kurve wie die anderen 3 auch und merke dann: "Oh, ist wirklich eine scharfe Kurve."  
Ich habe mich dann mal ein BISSCHEN mehr  in die Kurve gelegt, weil der Abgrund am Straßenrand mich doch ein bisschen näher kennenlernen wollte.  
Wie sagt man: "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall."

Mein Kumpel fragte mich dann: "Na, wo warste." 
Und ich: "Da geht es schon tief runter." 



Es waren aber viele Motorradfahrer unterwegs.
Ich würde lügen, wenn ich sage, dass ich keine 100 Leute gegrüßt habe. 
Am meisten Vertreten waren ruhige Triumph-, BMW-, und Yamaha-Fahrer.
Ich habe nur 2 Raser gezählt.

Am lustigsten fand ich als mein Freund (ein Yamaha YZF-R1-Fanatiker) beim Abbiegen eine R1 sah.
Er schrie: "P., guck nach rechts! 'ne R1!"
Als die R1 an uns vorbei fuhr, fuhren wir ein Stück hinterher ... Hört sich schon gut an, das Teil.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (28. März 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein freundliches "Hallo" in die Runde!

Das ist ja nen geiles Teil 

Aber zu den Unfällen kann ich auch was dazu beitragen:
Fahre selbst ne Honda Fireblade (SC59) in Schwarz/Weinrot-Met. 
In und um Berlin kommt man teilweise nicht wirklich aus dem Kopfschütteln raus.

Letztes WE befuhr ich mit meinen 5 Kumpels ne Landstrasse "recht zügig"
Es kam eine schöne Rechtskurve also legten wir uns alle in diese rein und wurden dann von einem fremden Biker 
in der Kurve (!!) überholt. WTF dachten wir uns!
Er geriet durch seinem Manöver etwas in den Gegenverkehr, musste ausweichen, kam mit seiner Maschine ins trudeln, konnte sie gerade mal abfangen und bog in eine Éinmündung ab.... man man man immer diese Organspender


----------



## taks (28. März 2017)

Ihr wisst schon, dass das mit dem Rasenmäher ein Spass war? ^^


----------



## T-Drive (28. März 2017)

Echt jetzt  ?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (28. März 2017)

Nee kann nicht sein, der hat bestimmten ein Einzelgutachten machen lassen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. März 2017)

Ich habe irgendwie Probleme bergauf. 

Sobald bergauf angehalten werden muss, würge ich meine Maschine ab...
Jedes... verf*ckte... Mal!   

Und wenn bergauf angefahren werden muss, würge ich meine Maschine auch ab...
Jedes... verf*ckte... Mal!   


Am besten war auch:
An dem Tag, an dem ich mich gemault habe (siehe Post letzte Woche) bin ich mit meinem Mitfahrer zu mir gefahren.
Auf der Landstraße dort sind 80, dann 60 und dann wieder 80.
Bei dem 60er-Bereich stehen 2 seeeehr bekannte Blitzer. 

Ich fahre meine gemütlichen 80, merke dann "Ey, shit. Das sind doch 60 hier.", versuche abzubremsen und fahre noch mit 70 an den Blitzern vorbei. -> Nix
Gestern fuhr ich an der gleichen Stelle mit 62 vorbei und plötzlich blitzt ist.
Ich dachte mir nur: "Häääääääääääää?!?!" 
Naja. Wenn es mich getroffen hat, sind es -3 km/h = 59 km/h und somit okay.
Ich glaube aber eher, dass der vor mir Opfer des Paparazzi-Automaten wurde.

Aber wieso werde ich bei 70 nicht geblitzt? Das sind abzüglich 3 km/h immernoch 7 zu viel. 

Gerade den Beitrag abgeschickt, lese ich das hier: Blitzer lassen die Kasse klingeln |
General-Anzeiger Bonn
Freunde, Freunde.


----------



## DOcean (29. März 2017)

@Abwürgen
Einfach mehr Gas geben das hilft 

@Blitzer
Mopped werden oft gar nicht geblitzt, bringt ja eh nix von vorne zu blitzen... oder ist das so ein Rundum Blitzer?
Warum bei knapp drüber doch mal blitzt keine Ahnung


----------



## Rat Six (31. März 2017)

Unfall hatte ich eigentlich noch keinen. Ein Mal habe ich die Maschine ganz sanft abgelegt. Ich bin auf einer Landstraße mit der erlaubten Höchstgeschwindigkeit entlang gefahren und in einer für mich nicht einsehbaren Kurve waren mehrere Radfahrer die meine komplette Spur blockiert haben. Ich bin dann auf die Bremse habe, aber das Aufstellmoment vergessen. Dadurch habe ich die Kurve nicht mehr geschafft und das Vorderrad ist im Kiesbett gelandet und weggerutscht. Ich hab die Duc dann ganz sanft hingelegt, keine Kratzer, nichts, nur ein kleiner Schreck.

Ich habe nun auch die KTM 1190 Adventure probiert. Sehr geiles Maschinchen. Das Fahrwerk ist ein Traum und mindestens eine Klasse über dem der Africa Twin. Das Getriebe und die Kupplung sind spitze, butterweich und ohne Geräuschkulisse. Die Sitzposition war für mich perfekt, nur der Windschild war in der Einstellung der Probemaschine nicht viel wert. Der Motor ist sehr gelungen, durch die 150PS beschleunigt er die 1190er aus jedem Gang problemlos in nicht legale Geschwindigkeitsbereiche. Trotzdem macht er auch beim Bummeln eine gute Figur und nervt nicht durch starke Vibrationen oder unruhigen Lauf. Meiner Meinung nach müssten die 150PS aber nicht sein. Im Offroadmodus werden sie auch auf 100PS gekappt, was schon deutlich macht, dass man diese Leistung dort nicht braucht und Honda mit der Twin und ihren 94PS einen relativ vernünftigen Weg gegangen ist. Die Elektronischen Helfer ABS und Traktioskontrolle funktionieren tadellos. Letztere verhindert auch, dass man beim spontanen aufdrehen des Gashahnes einen ungewollten Wheelie hinlegt. Kritikpunkt an der KTM ist die Hitzeentwicklung des V2 Motors. Konstruktionsbedingt ist der hintere Zylinder zwischen den Beinen des Fahrers und die Hitze kocht einen wunderbar, wenn man wieder mal im Verkehrschaos festhängt. Da dies bereits bei moderaten 18°C so deutlich zu spüren war, will ich nicht wirklich wissen, wie das im Hochsommer ist. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler gibt es da einige Teile die sowohl den Luftstrom besser leiten sollen, als auch Hitzeschilde, leider alles aufpreispflichtige Extras. Ansonsten macht die KTM richtig Spass und die Entscheidung wird dadurch nicht leichter.


----------



## MfDoom (31. März 2017)

Also ich wäre für die Honda mit aktuellem DCT und der Traktionskontrolle. Das Fahrwerk lässt sich aufrüsten


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. März 2017)

Moinsen,

auch wenn ich bis vor kurzem noch überlegt hatte mit Motorradfahren aufzuhören, bin ich jetzt mehr Feuer und Flamme denn je. Hab mir einfach vorgenommen nicht mehr zur Arbeit damit zu fahren (mitten in der Stadt). Das war letztes Jahr extrem Stressig und es gab viele knappe Situationen. Damit fahre ich jetzt ganz gut, auch wenn man natürlich seltener fährt. Aber es gilt ja qualität vor quantität 
Naja jedenfalls lümmel ich hier noch mit dem verdammten A2 schein rum und ich will unbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedingt die Harley Iron 883 (oder Roadster ggf).

Habe meinen A2 Lappen im August 2015 gemacht, also dürfte ich ja erst auch dieses Jahr um die Zeit die Prüfung zu A machen. ABER jetzt mein Einfall.
Ich werde im Mai 24. Könnte ich nicht theoretisch schon dann die Prüfung machen? Weil mit 24 darf man ja auch direkt den offenen Schein machen


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. März 2017)

Das wäre dann aber theoretisch eher keine Erweiterung, sondern du müsstest ihn regulär machen.

Außer es gibt da ne extra Regelung, müsstest halt mal im Amt anrufen.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zocker_Boy (31. März 2017)

@FreaksLikeMe

War der offene A (ohne Vorbesitz eines anderen Motorradführerscheins) nicht bisher ab 25?
Ungedrosselt kann man meines Wissens ab 21 fahren mit A1 (ab 16) > A2 (ab 18) > A (ab 21).

Ich gurke aber auch noch mit dem A2 Schein rum. Momentan würde ich aber lieber den CE machen als den A, davon hat man einfach den größeren Nutzen. Schon dämlich, wenn man ans Auto nicht mal einen gescheiten Anhänger kuppeln oder mit Papas Wohnmobil fahren darf


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2017)

Mit der Reform wurde das Alter auf 24 gesenkt.
Und CE ist für Autos mit Anhängern nutzlos, dafür braucht es BE.
Für unter 7.5t braucht man C1, aber da muss man alle 5 Jahre irgendwas vorlegen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. März 2017)

Die Bescheinigung vorlegen muss man meines Wissens nach nur für den CE, kann aber auch ganz anders sein.
Und nachdem man jetzt auch mit B mehr als 750kg Hänger fahren darf, braucht man den BE jetzt eh weniger.

Und komplett offen fahren kann man schon ab 20, weil jedesmal zwei Jahre Vorbesitz nötig sind.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zocker_Boy (31. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mit der Reform wurde das Alter auf 24 gesenkt.
> Und CE ist für Autos mit Anhängern nutzlos, dafür braucht es BE.
> Für unter 7.5t braucht man C1, aber da muss man alle 5 Jahre irgendwas vorlegen.



Stimmt schon, aber dann bräuchte ich ja ZWEI Führerscheine:
den C / C1 fürs Wohnmobil und nochmal was für nen großen Anhänger 

Rechnen und denken, was man denn nun fahren darf und was nicht, muss man dann trotzdem. Und ob das letztlich billiger ist als gleich den CE zu machen, der so gesehen alles komplett abdeckt, sei auch mal dahin gestellt.
Alle 5 Jahre verlängern muss man den nur, wenn man gewerblich Lkw fährt. Ein Wohnmobil oder ein Unimog mit Hänger im Februar beim Faschingsverein fallen da nicht drunter.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (31. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mit der Reform wurde das Alter auf 24 gesenkt.
> Und CE ist für Autos mit Anhängern nutzlos, dafür braucht es BE.
> Für unter 7.5t braucht man C1, aber da muss man alle 5 Jahre irgendwas vorlegen.




Nur wenn Du den alten 3er hast sprich den jetzigen BE dann hsst du auch automatisch den C1 und C1E , und da ist es so dass man ab 50 alle 2 Jahre zum Arzt muss wegen des Gutachtens

Für die Leute, die ledgl. B haben hast du recht. Der C1 wird dann nur 5 Jahre
erteilt. Bei pos. Eignungsprüfung auf weitere 5 Jahre verlängert.

Alle weitere infos könnt ihr hier einsehen

Klassen C1, C1E, C und CE - Fuhrerscheinklassen | TUV NORD


PS bin grad fertig mit meine Fireblade. Hab sie mal wieder entstaubt und gewaschen.... herrlich, da juckts doch wieder in den Fingern....


----------



## Rat Six (1. April 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Also ich wäre für die Honda mit aktuellem DCT und der Traktionskontrolle. Das Fahrwerk lässt sich aufrüsten


Vom Fahrwerk aufrüsten bin ich jetzt nicht sonderlich begeistert. Wenn ich schon knapp 14k hinlege, dann muss das schon so passen. Wobei ich hier nochmal klar stellen will, das Fahrwerk der Honda ist keinesfalls schlecht. Nur eben nicht so feinfühlig wie bei der KTM.
Auf alle Fälle hat das Fahrsicherheitszentrum aka. Safety Park in Bozen morgen ab 9 Uhr den Moto & Scooter Test-Day. Da sind BMW, Ducati, Harley, Honda, Moto Guzzi, Piaggio und Yamaha vertreten. Wenn Honda die Twin mitgebracht hat, dann werde ich sie sicher nochmal probieren. Hoffentlich haben die Pfeifen von BMW auch die 1200GS dabei, die fehlt mir noch bei den Probefahrten.


----------



## MfDoom (1. April 2017)

der Boxer der BMW ist im Stadtverkehr wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer als die KTM, da wirst du gekocht. Im Winter natürlich ein Traum.
Wobei ich denke das man für den Stadtverkehr und Kurzstrecke mit einem Roller sowieso besser unterwegs ist, ich mache das seit einiger Zeit und fahre 3mal soviele Kilometer im Jahr wie früher mit einem Motorrad, Staus sind kein Problem mehr.
Ich denke 150 PS am Motorrad sind unnötig, wann brauche ich das? Auf der Autobahn, nicht sehr aufregend.


----------



## Rat Six (1. April 2017)

Jo, die Hitzeentwicklung wird wahrscheinlich auch bei der BMW relativ unschön. Wobei das im Grunde eher sekundär ist und ich daran sicher nicht die Entscheidung festmachen werde.
Dass ein Roller in der Stadt besser ist, das glaub ich dir sofort und ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Bin ja schließlich aus dem Land wo die Ikone der Roller, die Vespa, erfunden wurde. Da ich, aber jeden Tag knappe 60km zur Arbeit zurücklegen muss und dort mit nur wenig Umweg ein paar schöne Pässe und Landstraßen dazwischen liegen greife ich fürs Erste zum Motorrad.

PS: Bei der Leistung bin ich voll deiner Meinung, zumal die Autobahnen bei uns sowiso auf 110-130km/h beschränkt sind und dafür locker 50PS ausreichen.


----------



## MfDoom (1. April 2017)

Das sind natürlich andere Voraussetzungen, da passen solche Reiseschiffe.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. April 2017)

Warum dann keine 125er, 300er oder 500er? Die sind leichter und meistens günstiger im Unterhalt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. April 2017)

Wer will bitte ein Reiseschiff bei dem nicht vorwärtsgeht?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. April 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich denke 150 PS am Motorrad sind unnötig, wann brauche ich das? Auf der Autobahn, nicht sehr aufregend.


Naja, also wenn ich mal neben großen Maschinen stehe und die Ampel grün wird, bin ich mit meinen 13PS derjenige, der gerade über die Haltelinie ist, während die dicken Dinger schon am Ortsende sind (ein bisschen übertrieben). 

Ich bin ein Fan von viel PS.

Ich höre immer "Die vielen PS kannst du doch eh nicht ausfahren."
Doch, kann ich.
Lass mal ein 80 PS-Auto und ein 200 PS-Auto nebeneinander losfahren.


----------



## MfDoom (1. April 2017)

Wenn das Ziel ist immer schneller zu sein als der andere sind ein Haufen PS natürlich sehr hilfreich, aber irgendwann kommt immer jemand der hat noch mehr. Dann reicht es dir wieder nicht und du brauchst ein neues Motorrad 
Ist ja völlig in Ordnung, jeder hat andere Präferenzen


----------



## Offset (1. April 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Lass mal ein 80 PS-Auto und ein 200 PS-Auto nebeneinander losfahren.



Fahr mal was über 125ccm, dann überschlägst du dich nach hinten wenn du nur vollgas gibst beim losfahren. Ein Motorrad ist eben kein Auto.

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iconoclast (2. April 2017)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> auch wenn ich bis vor kurzem noch überlegt hatte mit Motorradfahren aufzuhören, bin ich jetzt mehr Feuer und Flamme denn je. Hab mir einfach vorgenommen nicht mehr zur Arbeit damit zu fahren (mitten in der Stadt). Das war letztes Jahr extrem Stressig und es gab viele knappe Situationen. Damit fahre ich jetzt ganz gut, auch wenn man natürlich seltener fährt. Aber es gilt ja qualität vor quantität
> Naja jedenfalls lümmel ich hier noch mit dem verdammten A2 schein rum und ich will unbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedingt die Harley Iron 883 (oder Roadster ggf).
> ...



Kurz und knapp aus eigener Erfahrung bei der Freundin: Geht nicht. 
Machst du es im August, ist es der normale Aufstieg, willst du vorher offen fahren, was geht, ist es ein komplett neuer Führerschein mit allem was dazugehört.


----------



## STSLeon (2. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin heute bei der Ducati Saisoneröffnung schwach geworden. Bekomme die Maschine allerdings Silk White mit Akra Endtöpfen


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2017)

Grätjuläischens. 

Guten Grip und viel Spass.


----------



## orca113 (3. April 2017)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Rat Six (3. April 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Warum dann keine 125er, 300er oder 500er? Die sind leichter und meistens günstiger im Unterhalt.


Weil mich der Unterhalt relativ wenig interessiert und ich nicht auf Kreissägen stehe. Bei einer kleinen, leichten Maschine wie meiner ex Ducati waren auch die 50PS für mich in Ordnung, aber bei einer großen Reisemaschine solls dann doch ein wenig mehr sein. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Naja, also wenn ich mal neben großen Maschinen stehe und die Ampel grün wird, bin ich mit meinen 13PS derjenige, der gerade über die Haltelinie ist, während die dicken Dinger schon am Ortsende sind (ein bisschen übertrieben).
> 
> Ich bin ein Fan von viel PS.
> 
> ...


Naja ein Auto und ein Motorrad zu vergleichen ist Murks. Selbst bei 90PS hast du ein wesentlich besseres Leistungs/Gewicht Verhältnis als bei einem 200PS Auto.



STSLeon schrieb:


> Bin heute bei der Ducati Saisoneröffnung schwach geworden. Bekomme die Maschine allerdings Silk White mit Akra Endtöpfen


Gratulation.


----------



## blautemple (3. April 2017)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heißes Teil 
Aber schön Bilder posten wenn sie da ist


----------



## STSLeon (3. April 2017)

Danke danke, wenn die Maschine da ist, dann kommen die schönen Bilder.


----------



## blautemple (3. April 2017)

Ich habe ja aktuell ein Auge auf die neue Kawasaki Z900 geworfen. Die Leistungswerte sind für den Preis schon echt überzeugend, ich hoffe mal das ich dann demnächst mal dazu komme die kleine Probe zu fahren. So langsam könnte meine 2013er ER-6N mal einen Nachfolger vertragen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. April 2017)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Naja ein Auto und ein Motorrad zu vergleichen ist Murks. Selbst bei 90PS hast du ein wesentlich besseres Leistungs/Gewicht Verhältnis als bei einem 200PS Auto.


Das war nur ein Beispiel.
Ich hätte da auch Traktor, Motorrad oder Flugzeug hinschreiben können. ^^
Klar ist das Leistungsgewicht auch sehr wichtig, aber GANZ  einfach gehalten: Mehr PS -> schneller.

Und schneller ist nicht immer schlecht.
Wenn du 10 Jahre brauchst, um mal auf 100 zu kommen, ist das kein Spaß. 

Ein Klassenkamerad fährt eine 650er Bandit (?), wo man sogar noch die Leerlaufdrehzahl hoch- oder runterschrauben kann ^^
Wenn er losfährt, beneide ich ihn immer, weil er einfach direkt weg ist.  


Apropos 650er Bandit. Das ist mir bei seiner Maschine extrem aufgefallen: Kennt ihr dieses Pfeifen, was sich anhört wie ein Biturbo? 
Alter Verwalter, ist das geil hahaha
Ich habe das nur, wenn ich schnell an die 7000 Umdrehungen komme.

Oder dieser basslastige Sound, den man hört, wenn man von 3-4000 Umdrehungen voll am Gashahn dreht und so in den 6000er Bereich kommt.
Die Leute gucken dann immer rüber - ich weiß nur nicht, ob sich das von außen wie Sch3iße anhört oder ob man diesen Bass auch von außen wahrnimmt. ^^ 


Und noch eine Frage:
Ich bin jetzt bei 800 Kilometern.
Der Händler meinte, ab 700 Kilometern kann man schon die eigentliche 1000er-Inspektion machen, da diese 1000 Kilometer wohl nur ein "Richtwert" ist.
Wisst ihr, was der Ölwechsel bei 1000 Kilometern kostet oder generell realistische Preise?

MfG


----------



## Rat Six (4. April 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Klar ist das Leistungsgewicht auch sehr wichtig, aber GANZ  einfach gehalten: Mehr PS -> schneller.
> Und schneller ist nicht immer schlecht.
> Wenn du 10 Jahre brauchst, um mal auf 100 zu kommen, ist das kein Spaß.


Wird aber immer noch nicht richtiger. Der Unterschied zwischen der 94PS Honda und der 150PS KTM sind von 0-100km/h ca. 0,2s. Ganz ehrlich? Als normaler Fahrer verlierst du mehr Zeit beim Schalten. 
Du darfst große Motorräder nicht mit den 125ern vergleichen.  Auf der Autobahn hat bereits meine 600er ausgereicht um alles bis zur Sportwagenkategorie abzuhängen und da waren es nur 50PS.
Das schnell fahren kannst du sowiso meist vergessen, zumindest in Ländern die nicht Deutschland heisen. Bei uns bekommst du bereits bei 10km/h zu viel schöne dreistellige Beträge, da vergeht dir das zu schnell fahren von alleine.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (4. April 2017)

ach was , dann muss man eben noch schneller fahr´n... klappt schon


----------



## T-Drive (4. April 2017)

PS haben und PS auf die Strasse bringen sind nach wie vor zweierlei Schuhe.


----------



## Chrisch (4. April 2017)

Nach einer Saison Abstinenz habe ich mir auch wieder nen Mopped gekauft, mein erster 4 Zylinder. Vorher waren es immer nur 1 oder 2 Zylinder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rat Six (5. April 2017)

Sehr nettes Bike. Die gelbe Farbe gefällt mir gut und die Anzahl der Zylinder ist doch eh wurscht, es muss gut fahren und klingen. Wenn es dann noch wenig verbraucht ist es noch ne nette Dreingabe.


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2017)

> Und noch eine Frage:
> Ich bin jetzt bei 800 Kilometern.
> Der Händler meinte, ab 700 Kilometern kann man schon die eigentliche 1000er-Inspektion machen, da diese 1000 Kilometer wohl nur ein "Richtwert" ist.
> Wisst ihr, was der Ölwechsel bei 1000 Kilometern kostet oder generell realistische Preise?
> ...



Also ich denke mal für die 1000 Inspektion bist du so um die 150€ los.

Egal wo du sie hinbringst mein Freund, da ich ja weiß das du aus meiner näheren Gegend bist, bring sie bitte nicht zum MBS in Bonn am Verteiler. Das ist eine extrem teure Werkstatt. Sage nicht das sie schlecht sind was die Arbeit angeht aber sie sind "überteuert".


----------



## Chrisch (5. April 2017)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Sehr nettes Bike. Die gelbe Farbe gefällt mir gut und die Anzahl der Zylinder ist doch eh wurscht, es muss gut fahren und klingen. Wenn es dann noch wenig verbraucht ist es noch ne nette Dreingabe.


Im Grunde ist es egal, aber trotzdem was komplett anderes als nen 2 Zylinder 

Verbrauch ist mir beim Mopped egal, die genehmigt sich ~7l auf 100km aber dafür wird auch oft Pinne gegeben und 150ps wollen nunmal gefüttert werden 

Was ich aber dringend brauche ist eine Ganganzeige, die Abstufungen zwischen den Gängen ist so klein das man nicht immer direkt weiß in welchen Gang man sich befindet 

Kann da jemand was brauchbares empfehlen?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (5. April 2017)

Sowas: Rot Universal Digitale Ganganzeige Motorrad Schaltanzeige mit Reedkontakten -DE | eBay

Werd ich mir auch zulegen wenn ich dann mal meinen Schein und meine MT habe. Hoffe der Antrag kommt jetzt dann durch...


----------



## T-Drive (5. April 2017)

Wer bei 1-2 und 4 Zylindern am Motorrad keinen Unterschied zwischen Kraftentfaltung, Drehmoment, nutzbares Drehzahlband, Schräglagenfreiheit, Gewicht, Verbrauch, Leistung usw. merkt, braucht natürlich eine "Ganganzeige".


----------



## Chrisch (5. April 2017)

Hmm.. ich weiß nicht was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun haben soll, aber scheinbar kannst du einfach nicht lesen 

Ich wüsste auch nicht was 1, 2 oder 4 Zylinder mit dem Gewicht, dem Verbrauch oder der Schräglagenfreiheit zu tun haben sollte, denn das hängt eher von der Art ab als von der Motorisierung.

Und eine Ganganzeige ist bei kleinen Getriebeabstufungen nunmal praktisch 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. April 2017)

Ich kann die Ganganzeige von Gipro (Healtech) empfehlen und habe sie selbst seit 1,5 Jahren dran.
Gibt's sicher auch passend für dein Modell, ist fertig programmiert und kinderleicht anzuschließen:
z.B. bei 
TecBike GmbH | Ganganzeige Gipro f. Yamaha siehe Liste von Healtech | bei nichtgefallen 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht mit Geld zuruck Garantie

Soll doch jeder dranbasteln was er mag.... 
Fürs fahren auf der Landstraße empfand ich es auch noch nicht als Notwendigkeit, aber für gezieltes Schalten ist ich es schon sehr hilfreich.


----------



## T-Drive (5. April 2017)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Hmm.. ich weiß nicht was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun haben soll, aber scheinbar kannst du einfach nicht lesen
> 
> Ich wüsste auch nicht was 1, 2 oder 4 Zylinder mit dem Gewicht, dem Verbrauch oder der Schräglagenfreiheit zu tun haben sollte, denn das hängt eher von der Art ab als von der Motorisierung.





> für gezieltes Schalten ist ich es schon sehr hilfreich



Wenn ich lesen könnte, würd ich sagen : "Die waren  gut"


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. April 2017)

Ja danke für den Tipp T-Drive, aber sobald ich um Rundenzeiten aufgeschlossener Strecke kämpfe, finde ich leider keine Zeit mehr, auch noch aufs Display zu schauen. 
Es reicht maximal noch für einen kurzen Blick auf die Ganganzeige, um das Optimum an Leistung heraus prügeln zu können.


----------



## Rat Six (5. April 2017)

Dass ein Unterschied zwischen Motoren mit unterschiedlicher Zylinderanzahl vorhanden ist, hat ja niemand bezweifelt. In unseren Aussagen ging es darum, dass es im Grunde uninteressant ist wie viele Zylinder der Motor hat, wenn einem das Fahrverhalten und das Motorrad gefällt. Was deine Aussage nun dazu sollte versteht hier kein Mensch. 
Und ja, eine Ganganzeige empfinde ich als sehr angenehm. Manchmal ist man halt ein wenig verpeilt und erinnert sich nicht ob man nun an der Ampel runtergeschaltet hat oder nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. April 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also ich denke mal für die 1000 Inspektion bist du so um die 150€ los.


Ja, ich habe mich mal ein wenig erkundigt. 
Die normale Inspektion geht für 150€ über die Bühne.
Wenn die Ventile eignestellt werden müssen, kamen schon mal Summen von 230-270€ zustande. 


orca113 schrieb:


> Egal wo du sie hinbringst mein Freund, da ich ja weiß das du aus meiner näheren Gegend bist, bring sie bitte nicht zum MBS in Bonn am Verteiler. Das ist eine extrem teure Werkstatt. Sage nicht das sie schlecht sind was die Arbeit angeht aber sie sind "überteuert".


Ich würde sie nur zu einem Honda-Händler bringen.
Da kämen nur Motecs und Moto-Bauer in Frage.
Moto-Bauer ist mir aber zu weit.


----------



## T-Drive (5. April 2017)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ja danke für den Tipp T-Drive, aber sobald ich um Rundenzeiten aufgeschlossener Strecke kämpfe, finde ich leider keine Zeit mehr, auch noch aufs Display zu schauen.
> Es reicht maximal noch für einen kurzen Blick auf die Ganganzeige, um das Optimum an Leistung heraus prügeln zu können.


 
Ah sooo

Den optimalen Schaltzeitpunkt machst du an einer Ganganzeige fest ? 

Für die Supersportcracks die nichtmal Zeit haben auf den Drehzahlmesser zu schauen gibt es den Schaltblitz, den noch wichtigeren Rest machen Gefühl und Gehör sowie die momentane Situation aus.



> Was deine Aussage nun dazu sollte* versteht hier kein Mensch*.



Das ist wohl der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Chrisch (5. April 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Wenn ich lesen könnte, würd ich sagen : "Die waren  gut" [emoji38]


Ich weiß nicht, aber du scheinst geistig nicht ganz so helle zu sein. Du interpretierst dir da Sachen zurecht... man man man....

Wie schon angemerkt wurde hat die eine Unterhaltung nichts mit deinem Stuss zu tun, wenn dir sowas nicht passt einfach überlesen oder ignorieren 

ICH möchte eine Ganganzeige einfach haben weil bei der FZ1 die Abstufungen sehr klein sind, da vergisst man gern mal den 5 oder 6 weils akustisch kaum nen Unterschied macht. War bei der RSV z.b. einfacher dafür nen Gehör / Gefühl zu bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. April 2017)

Sollte wohl selbsterklärend sein, dass die Gangwahl von der Drehzahl abhängig ist.

Sage mal warum stachelt ihr euch beide eigentlich so auf ?
Rechtfertigungen... Beleidigungen... hier läuft wirklich was falsch. :-/
Es macht kein Spaß, diese Beiträge zu verfolgen.


----------



## orca113 (6. April 2017)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Sollte wohl selbsterklärend sein, dass die Gangwahl von der Drehzahl abhängig ist.
> 
> Sage mal warum stachelt ihr euch beide eigentlich so auf ?
> Rechtfertigungen... Beleidigungen... hier läuft wirklich was falsch. :-/
> Es macht kein Spaß, diese Beiträge zu verfolgen.



Tippe mal das die beiden jungs noch recht jung und unerfahren sind. Sowohl Lebens- als auch Motorrad unerfahren. Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Gespräche damals in der Ausbildung als alle so langsam den Führerschein hatten. 

@T-Drive und Crisch, ganz unrecht hat Kaki nicht. Unsinnig über was ihr da quatscht.

Aber Vorschlag zum Thema für dich Crisch:

Als kostenlose alternative: Wenn du solche Probleme damait hast: "5 oder6 Gang, das ist hier die Frage?" (Bei mir kann man akustisch auch kaum unterscheiden 5 oder 6) meerke dir einfach bei einem Tempo die Drehzahl. Beispiel bei mir: im letzten Gang, dem 6sten, ist die Drehzahl bei 80 km/h exakt 4000 u/min.

So siehst du genau was Sache ist oder ob du noch nen Gang hast.


----------



## DOcean (6. April 2017)

zur Ganganzeige -> ja und nein

Ich hab auch eine (konnte man bei mir einfach an einen Diagnosestecker anstecken) finde die auch sehr praktisch

aber wirklich brauchen nein, ein Motorrad fährt man nach Gehör:
hört es sich gequält an -> runterschalten
dreht die Kiste einem zu hoch -> hochschalten
Welcher Gang das gerade ist und bei welcher Geschwindigkeit ist völlig egal...

Ich kann auch im 2. Gang anfahren  1000kubik plus ordentliche Nm sei Dank


----------



## Chrisch (6. April 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Tippe mal das die beiden jungs noch recht jung und unerfahren sind. Sowohl Lebens- als auch Motorrad unerfahren. Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Gespräche damals in der Ausbildung als alle so langsam den Führerschein hatten.
> 
> @T-Drive und Crisch, ganz unrecht hat Kaki nicht. Unsinnig über was ihr da quatscht.
> 
> ...


Moin,

mit knapp 32 Jahren alter und ~16 Jahren 2 Rad Erfahrung zähle ich mich eher zum "mittleren" alter und schon recht erfahren 

Mir gehen nur so Kommentare wie von ihm aufm Sack, entweder bleibt man sachlich oder lässt die Finger von der Tastatur.

Und ja, wie gesagt bei meinen anderen Moppeds war es sehr einfach bzgl der Gänge, mir gehts dabei auch nicht ums cruisen denn da ists relativ einfach 4000upm / 100kmh) aber wenn man bissel flotter unterwegs ist und nicht immer aufm Tacho und dzm starren kann/will wäre es praktisch da eben nur nen paar UPM zwischen den Gängen liegen. 

Das wars von meiner Seite aus, mir auch wumpe ob jemand meint "braucht man nicht" etc... Habe nur höflich gefragt ob wer eine gute kennt oder nicht 


Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T-Drive (6. April 2017)

Verzeihung euer Gnaden,

es ist wirklich Stuss über Ganganzeigen zu reden. Ich habe diesen Schwachsinn in über 40 Jahren Mopedfahren nicht einen Tag vermißt.

@Kaki
Beleidigen kann mich in diesem Forum niemand, der der es könnte, muss mich ersma inner Kurve überholen.
Das was Du beleidigend nennst bestätigt nur meine Einschätzung.


----------



## Chrisch (6. April 2017)

Wen interessiert was du brauchst und was nicht? Wenn es dir nicht passt lass die Finger von der Tastatur und alles ist gut. Wenn man nix sachliches dazu beizutragen hat kann man auch einfach die Klappe halten.

Aber scheinst ja sonen richtiger Forentroll zu sein 

Naja, einer mehr für meine ignore und gut ist 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T-Drive (6. April 2017)

Ja, es ist schon schlimm was so alles auf öffentlichen Straßen herumfährt. Kein Gefühl mit was sie da unterwegs sind und zum Teil hoch motorisiert. In manchen öffentlichen Foren findet man solche Individuen auch.

Schlimm schlimm

... und die wollen einem auch noch Vorschriften machen ...


----------



## orca113 (6. April 2017)

Komm is gut jetzt. Beruhigt euch.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Metzler Reifen?


----------



## DOcean (6. April 2017)

ich hab den Z8 drauf, ist wohl zur Zeit mit die Beste Wahl was Reifen angeht...


----------



## T-Drive (6. April 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Metzler Reifen?



Auf meinem Reisedampfer hatte ich jahrelang den Roadtec Z 6 (oder 8 k.A.)
Sehr gute Kilometerleistung, noch sehr gute Nasshaftung und im trockenen auch sehr gut.
 Für das letzte Quäntchen Grip, also zum Heizen gibts besseres. Empfehlen kann ich den Reifen aber durchaus, er ist gutmütig und kündigt das Ende der Gripzone deutlich und rechtzeitig an.


----------



## orca113 (8. April 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Auf meinem Reisedampfer hatte ich jahrelang den Roadtec Z 6 (oder 8 k.A.)
> Sehr gute Kilometerleistung, noch sehr gute Nasshaftung und im trockenen auch sehr gut.
> Für das letzte Quäntchen Grip, also zum Heizen gibts besseres. Empfehlen kann ich den Reifen aber durchaus, er ist gutmütig und kündigt das Ende der Gripzone deutlich und rechtzeitig an.



Ok das ist ok. Ich fahre den Reifen jetzt das dritte mal auf meiner Maschine weil er da auch schon verbaut war als ich sie gekauft habe... dann habe ich keinen Grund nen anderen zu kaufen. Was du sagst deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung. Da ich nicht heize brauche ich nichts anderes.

Wie liegen die denn preislich zu anderem? Gibt's gleichwertiges günstiger? Muss langsam an einen neuen hinten denken.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2017)

Moin !
Bevor ich angefangen habe sportlichere Reifen aufzuziehen, bin ich sehr gut und lange mit dem Angel GT (vorher ST) von Pirelli gefahren und, wenn man den Tests und Meinungen im Netz trauen kann, soll er vergleichbar mit dem Z8 sein. 
Preislich dürfte es auch aufs gleich hinauslaufen.
Das Thema Reifen ist aber wirklich so eine Philosophie für sich und wirklich was falsch machen kann man als Hobbyfahrer wohl mit keinem was.
Bleib doch einfach bei dem Metzler, wenn du zufrieden warst ,wie du schreibst.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2017)

Moin,

das werde ich auch vermutlich. Habe mal gegoogelt und nirgends liest man was wirklich schlechtes darüber. Fahre jetzt so lange gut mit denen und warum soll ich viel Geld ausgeben für was besseres. Wenn ich viel sparen könnte ok aber es gibt preislich nicht viel was deutlich drunter ist.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. April 2017)

Boah, könnte ich gerade platzen. 

Ich machte gerade eine Testfahrt wegen folgendem Problem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes fuhr ich an einer Tankstelle vorbei.
Ich sah, wie ein Taxi von der Nebenstraße her anrollte.
Ich hatte Vorfahrt und dachte, der bleibt stehen.

Plötzlich zog er raus, ich bremste ab und habe ein Handzeichen wie eine Entschuldigung erwartet.
Als nichts kam, habe ich mal gehupt und ihm den Scheibenwischer gezeigt.
Er macht dann Faxen im Rückspiegel, woraufhin ich rief: "Wat willste denn, du Sp*sti? Komm her." und ihm zeigte, dass er kommen soll.
Er fuhr weiter, für mich war das erledigt und ich ging meiner Testfahrt nach.

Dann fuhr ich durch den Nachbarort, wo es einen SEHR GUT ausgebauten Radweg gibt.
Da ich mir 2 Kilometer Umweg spare, nahm ich den Weg.
Ich sah einen älteren Herren am Ende des Radweges am rechten Rand.
Als ich mich ihm näherte, regelte ich meine Geschwindigkeit auf 15-20 Kilometer ab und hielt Abstand.

Von jetzt auf gleich sprang er vor mein Motorrad, zeigt mir den Vogel und schreit: "Bist du bescheuert?!"
Ich entgegnete ihm wütend: "Ja, bin ich."
Eine andere ältere Frau bekam das mit und schüttelte die Hand mit ausgetrecktem Zeigefinger, als würde sie mich ermahnen.

Ich habe definitiv keinen von beiden gefährdet.
Dass die letzte Aktion "meine Schuld" ist, weiß ich.
Was das von dem Opa soll, kann ich nicht sagen.

Sowas hatte ich damals auch auf dem Mofa erlebt.
Ich fuhr auf einem Radweg, wo auch Mofas fuhren durften.
Ein Opa ging vor mir, ich wollte an ihm vorbei und er lief extra dorthin, wo ich lang wollte.
Das machte er 2-3x, bis ich ihn beleidgte und durchgezogen bin.
Nicht die feine englische Art, aber ver*rschen lasse ich mich nicht.

Zu wenig Spaß im Leben, Wutrenter oder was weiß ich ...
Zumal die meisten älteren Leute aus dem Ort sowas gar nicht interessiert hätte, weil die meisten, die ich kenne voll cool drauf sind.


Wo ich gerade eure Reifen-Diskussion lese:
Was spricht eigentlich für neue Reifen sprich andere, als ab Werk?

MfG


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. April 2017)

Besserer Grip imo. Bin ja großer Fan der BT45.

Übrigens: Bitte, nie nie nie nie mals den Finger Zeigen. Das ist Nötigung und wird hier etwas zu hart bestraft mMn.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. April 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Besserer Grip imo. Bin ja großer Fan der BT45.


Achso, also wegen dem Grip.
Ich dachte immer, dass man dadurch voll die Wendigkeit aus dem Fahrzeug holt. 

Die BT45 wollte ich mir auch mal holen, weil sie immer empfohlen werden für die 125er CBR.
Ich habe aber nie verstanden warum. 


R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Bitte, nie nie nie nie mals den Finger Zeigen. Das ist Nötigung und wird hier etwas zu hart bestraft mMn.


Wie meinst du das?
Also die Frau hat mir den Zeigefinger gezeigt.
Wie das die älteren Leute öfters machen, um einen zu ermahnen. 
Dem Taxifahrer habe ich den Scheibenwichser gezeigt.


----------



## moe (10. April 2017)

Die BT45 hatte ich auch auf meiner Bandit. Grip haben die ohne Ende, nur die Laufleistung war mir mit 2200km zu niedrig. Hatte danach Michelin Pilot Road 2CTs. Ich hätte nie wieder andere gekauft, aber die mussten ja aufgrund des (deutlich schlechteren) Nachfolgers eingestellt werden. 🙄 Die 3er hatte ich ne halbe Saison drauf (durch nen Nagel gefahren...), will ich nie wieder haben.
Jetzt bin ich mit BT21ern unterwegs und auch gut zufrieden damit.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. April 2017)

@Novo

Ich meine damit deinen Mittelfinger. Ein Verwandter hat deshalb eine Anzeige kassiert. Total Unnötig.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. April 2017)

Kann das echt was nach sich ziehen? Ich habe am Wochenende auch einem Rentner den Mittelfinger gezeigt und das auch sehr deutlich, nachdem der mich fast frontal abgeräumt hat bei Tempo 100. Wieder einer der Sorte, die kein Stück gucken. Da ist's auch mit mir durchgegangen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. April 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wieder einer der Sorte, die kein Stück gucken.


Wie auch, wenn sie nicht können? 
Schonmal eine alte Frau gesehen, die beim Aussteigen aufeinmal Krücken vom Beifahrersitz zieht? Du hättest mal meinen Blick sehen müssen.  

Manchmal weiß ich nicht, wieso manche ältere Menschen überhaupt fahren dürfen.
Da sind Leute, die gefühlt in den 30ern ihren FÜHRERschein gemacht haben und so fahren, wie damals. 
Dementsprechend sind die körperlich auch eingeschränkt.

Mein Vater war mal Unfallzeuge, als jemand beim Rückwärtsausparken einen kompletten Gartenzaun mitgenommen hat und das nichtmal merkte. 
Der fuhr dann seelenruhig mit seinen 30 km/h davon.


----------



## Iconoclast (13. April 2017)

Wie handhabt ihr das mit dem Schalten? Ich schalte rauf immer ohne Kupplung seit vielen tausend Kilometern. Runter habe ich bisher immer mit Kupplung geschaltet. Gestern habe ich mal eine Tour lang ohne Kupplung hoch und runtergeschaltet. Runter geht auch sehr gut eigentlich. Ist das schädlich für die Kupplung? Anders als beim Hochschalten hat man beim Runterschalten ja eine Drehzahldifferenz nach oben hin.


----------



## T-Drive (13. April 2017)

Wieso sollte die Kupplung kaputt gehen wenn du sie nicht benutzt. ?

Synchronringe, Schaltgabeln und Zahnräder, sind da gefordert.


----------



## taks (13. April 2017)

Ich denke wenn man beim starken Beschleunigen oder zum Bremsen schaltet, hat das Getriebe nicht wirklich Freude.
Irgendwann hast du einfach Scheiben anstatt Zahnräder im Getriebe


----------



## Iconoclast (13. April 2017)

Aber ein Quickshifter macht ja auch nichts anderes als das Gas zu trennen, oder? Dann hätte ja jede Maschine damit irgendwann Scheiben im Getriebe. :p


----------



## taks (13. April 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Aber ein Quickshifter macht ja auch nichts anderes als das Gas zu trennen, oder? Dann hätte ja jede Maschine damit irgendwann Scheiben im Getriebe. :p



Die Quickshifter gehen aber beim Schalten automatisch vom Gas um das Getriebe zu entlasten. Aber ein gewisser verschleiss bleibt (meines Wissens nach) trotzdem.



> Aus dem Rennsport stammt der Wunsch, die Schaltvorgänge zu verkürzen, weil durch die dabei entstehende Schaltpause Zeit verloren geht; außerdem wird durch die Zugkraftunterbrechung ein Störimpuls ins Fahrwerk eingeleitet. Es entstand die Fahrtechnik, beim Beschleunigen ohne Kuppeln zu schalten, dabei wird beim Beschleunigungsvorgang das Gas kurz zurückgenommen, um die Zahnräder zu entlasten, und sogleich in den neuen Gang gewechselt. Allerdings ist dies auf Dauer eine stärkere Belastung für Zahnräder, Schaltmuffen und -klauen und den restlichen Antriebsstrang.
> Der Schaltautomat ermöglicht einen sauberen Gangwechsel durch ein Signal an die Steuerelektronik, dies betrifft auch das sanfte Wiedereinsetzen der Zündung. Bei Betätigung des Schalthebels wird durch einen Sensor (meist am Schaltgestänge angebaut) ein Signal an das Steuergerät gesendet. Dieses unterbricht die Zündung für einige Millisekunden. Dadurch wird die Last von den Getriebezahnrädern genommen und ein schneller Gangwechsel ohne Kuppeln und Schließen des Gasgriffes ermöglicht. Am sanftesten arbeitet ein Schaltautomat bei hohen Drehzahlen (über 6000/min).[1]


----------



## T-Drive (13. April 2017)

Quickshifter unterbricht die Zündung. Diese Art zu schalten, ob mit oder ohne Quicki, belastet das Getriebe mehr als mit Kupplung, was sich in einer geringeren Laufleistung des Getriebes ausmacht, da in dem Fall ebent der Verschleiss höher ist.

Ganz oifach.

 Herr Taks war schneller, ob der auch ohne Kupplung schaltet ?


----------



## taks (13. April 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Herr Taks war schneller, ob der auch ohne Kupplung schaltet ?



Das Rad ist bei mir direkt auf die Kurbelwelle montiert


----------



## T-Drive (13. April 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Das Rad ist bei mir direkt auf die Kurbelwelle montiert


 

Ist das nicht unbequem ?


----------



## mülla1 (13. April 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die Kupplung kaputt gehen wenn du sie nicht benutzt. ?
> 
> Synchronringe, Schaltgabeln und Zahnräder, sind da gefordert.


Korrekt, es sind eher die schaltwalze etc die ein wenig in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. 

Die Idee einer kupplung ist doch die Entlastung des getriebes um den nächsten Gang reinschieben zu können. 

Ein quickshifter macht nichts anderes. Er nutzt ja lediglich den lastwechselmoment genau in dem Augenblick, in dem das Gas unterbrochen, und somit von vorwärtsbetrieb in schiebebetrieb gewechselt wird. 

Ist der shifter gut eingestellt, sind die Komponenten minimaler Belastung ausgesetzt... Und das beste: man spart sich den Verschleiß an den reibscheiben der kupplung. 

Umgekehrt (also beim runterschalten) muss zwischengas gegeben werden, da man zb eine Kurve grundsätzlich im schiebebetrieb anfährt (gibt ja keiner Gas bis zum kurvenscheitel).. 
Das ganze nennt sich dann übrigens "blipper". Die Elektronik erkennt den schaltimpuls zum runterschalten und entlastet das getriebe durch eine kurzen gasstoß. In den neuen motorrädern (also gsx r 1000 r, fireblade rr) kommen die Teile schon ab Werk eingebaut in die Maschine. 

Quickshifter fahre ich auch auf der renne mit umgekehrter Schaltung. Also hochschalten mit Druck nach unten.. Auf der Straße machts aber nicht wirklich Sinn. Da kannste auch manuell ohne kupplung fahren.


----------



## T-Drive (14. April 2017)

mülla schrieb:


> Auf der Straße machts aber nicht wirklich Sinn. Da kannste auch manuell ohne kupplung fahren.



Da ist die Rechtlage auch sehr verschwommen. Ab Werk verbaut - kein Thema. Zubehör Shifter gibts kaum oder garnicht mit Teilegutachten oder ABE (also für die Strasse).
Die TÜVs sehens mal so mal so, -erlöschen der BE/-nicht Eintragungspflichtig, je nach Region.  Aber wenns knallt, könnte der Versicherungsschutz wackeln.


----------



## mülla1 (14. April 2017)

Ja das stimmt, hängt aber zt auch damit zusammen, dass in die elektronik des Fahrzeugs eingegriffen werden muss. 

Bei nachrüstquickshiftern kommt man ja ohne einen powercommander nicht allzu weit. Und weil der sich nicht zur Eintragung eignet sind nachrüstquickshifter immer ohne abe oder e-nummer. 

Wie gesagt, auf der Straße macht es einfach keinen Sinn. Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er seine karre auf der Straße so antreibt, dass sich ein schnelleres schalten lohnt  
Auf der renne.. Aber einer gewissen rundenzeit.. Da machts schon Sinn.


----------



## Offset (14. April 2017)

mülla schrieb:


> Bei nachrüstquickshiftern kommt man ja ohne einen powercommander nicht allzu weit.



Doch, es gibt viele Quickshifter die ohne Powercommander funktionieren (z.B. Cordona). Auf der Straße hat das eher etwas mit Bequemlichkeit zu tun, ist schon entspannt wenn man nicht kuppeln muss (runterschalten ohne Kupplung wird ja auch immer öfter unterstützt).


----------



## Rat Six (22. April 2017)

Schneller als gedacht gehöre ich nun auch wieder zu den Zweiradfahrern. Nächste Woche ist sie fertig, abholen werde ich sie dann frühestens in 2-3 Wochen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Grundstein für Island nächstes Jahr ist somit gelegt.


----------



## DocVersillia (23. April 2017)

Mit dem Eimer geht es ab dem 27.4. in den Harz bis einschließlich 1.5.. Am 30.4. unterbrochen vom Kurventraining auf dem  Harzring... ich freue mich drauf...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. April 2017)

Seit den letzten 100 Kilometern fängt mein Motorrad ab 5000 rpm stark an zu vibrieren.
Ich habe einen falschen Reifendruck vermutet und mal bei der Tankstelle überprüft.

Vorgeschrieben:
Vorne: 1,75 Bar
Hinten 2 Bar

Ich hatte:
Vorne: 1,4 - 1,5 Bar
Hinten 1,7-1,8 Bar
Nachgebessert, hat aber nicht geholfen.

Beim Händler habe ich dann neben dem Ölwechsel auch mal die Vibrationen angesprochen.

Er geht chillig zum Motorrad, checkt kurz die Kette, dreht es im neutralen bis 8000 rpm und sagt dann: "Nö, alles ok."
Fand ich nice. 

Morgen wird es dann abgeholt.


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

Kann auch ein unwuchtiger Reifen sein.

Edit: Moment .. die Vibrationen sind abhängig von den RPM und nicht von der Geschwindigkeit? Dann hats wohl nix mit den Reifen zu tun.


----------



## blautemple (24. April 2017)

Motorräder vibrieren halt und machen manchmal komische Geräusche. Da musst du dir nicht gleich Sorgen machen dass irgendwas nicht stimmt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Da musst du dir nicht gleich Sorgen machen dass irgendwas nicht stimmt


Ich kenn mich in Sachen Motorrädern absolut nicht aus. 
Da ich die Maschine neu für 3,5k€ gekauft hab (viel Geld für einen Azubi ) bin ich da SEHR sensibel.


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2017)

> Seit den letzten 100 Kilometern fängt mein Motorrad ab 5000 rpm stark an zu vibrieren.
> Ich habe einen falschen Reifendruck vermutet und mal bei der Tankstelle überprüft.



 bei 5000 Touren???? Wie oft drehst du den da hin und wie lange hältst du die Drehzahl? Wenn ich meine bis 5000 mal drehe habe ich andere Sorgen als ein paar Vibes....


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. April 2017)

Wo liegt das Problem bei einer Drehzahl bei 5000 orca ?
Was hast du dann für Sorgen ?
Zum Thema Vibration: Bei etwa 4000 rpm vibriert mein Lenker auch sehr unangenehm, aber dann fahre ich eben etwas schneller oder langsamer oder wechsle einfach den Gang und schon ist es wieder ruhiger.

Kommt halt aufs Möppi an. 
Ab 5000 rpm fängt der Spaß bei meener Kleenen erst richtig an.... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2017)

> Wo liegt das Problem bei einer Drehzahl bei 5000 orca ?
> Was hast du dann für Sorgen ?



Naja was ich damit sagen will ist das ich die 5000 nur selten erreiche. Kurzeitig zum Beschleunigen. Wenn ich im letzten Gang auf der Autobahn oder Landstraße 5000 drehe dann fahre ich schon relativ fix und es wird auf meiner Karre unangenehm wegen dem Wind. Ansonsten können Vibrationen normal sein.

Bin halt überrascht das er scheinbar so häufig 5000 dreht das ihn Vibrationen so stören.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. April 2017)

Welches Möppi hattest du denn nochmal ?
Meiner Erfahrung nach machen je nach Modell 2-Zylinder bei 5-8000 rpm am meisten Spaß 
Hattest du nicht auch ein Twin  oder war das nicht sogar nen 4-Zyl. ? (GSR 750 ???)
Aber richtig: für sparsameres fahren bewege ich mich dann eher seltener über 6000... glaube ich... 

Ich kann keine Probleme mit dem Forum feststellen.
Putzt doch mal deinen Browser durch ? (Cookies etc.)


----------



## hendrosch (25. April 2017)

Meine Duke 690 wird ab 5000 Touren erst Lauf ruhig.
Also für die meisten Motorräder sollte 5000 Touren doch ein gemäßigter und eigentlich ziemlich vibrationsarmer Drehzahlbereich sein.
Klar gibt genug Motorräder die eher auf niedrigere Drehzahlen setzen, aber 5000 Umdrehungen sind ja jetzt nicht so viel.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. April 2017)

Ne 125er dreht man in ganz andere Regionen wie 5000, das braucht man ja um mit 50 durch die Stadt zu tuckern schon fast...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. April 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> bei 5000 Touren????


Na hör mal!  Meine Maschine dreht bis 12000. Das ist bei 13 (?) PS auch nötig. 

Gestern hat eine Chopper neben mir gehalten.
Wir sind etwa zeitgleich losgefahren. Als ich gerade in den dritten schaltete, war der Typ locker schon bei seinen 70-80 Sachen.


Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ne 125er dreht man in ganz andere Regionen wie 5000, das braucht man ja um mit 50 durch die Stadt zu tuckern schon fast...


Im dritten, besser im vierten Gang kann ich geräuschlos 50 fahren ^^


Jetzt kann ich das Schätzchen auch mal ausdrehen lassen.
Eben 150€ für den Ölwechsel bezahlt und ab ging die Post.


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2017)

> Na hör mal!  Meine Maschine dreht bis 12000. Das ist bei 13 (?) PS auch nötig.



Oh Gott

Ja gut dann habe ich nix gesagt... Habe ja schon nicht viel Hubraum aber das wäre schon ein Grund für mich nicht auf so einem Rasenmäher (Sorry aber) zu fahren. Aber gut wenn man recht jung ist kann man eben nur so anfangen, so will es das Gesetz... 

Meine wird auch bei 5000-6000 erst recht munter aber das ist ne Brüll und Windorgie... Bis 5/6K geht sie aber auch schon gut für so einen alten Herrn wie mich 

Mal spass bei Seite, ist so ein hochtouriges Ding nicht auch extrem laut?

Hier Zuhause läuft das Forum super. Denke mal das die Leitungen und unsere Browser auf der Arbeit einfach Müll sind. Das Forum läuft dort mit Werbung gar nicht und ohne Werbung wie man sieht nur schlecht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. April 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mal spass bei Seite, ist so ein hochtouriges Ding nicht auch extrem laut?


Ja, ab 7000 rpm gröhlt sie schon richtig. 
Wenn man drauf sitzt, hört es sich nach Power an, wenn man daneben steht, ist das einfach nur Krätze. 

Ich kann ja morgen mal eine Aufnahme posten.


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Oh Gott
> 
> Ja gut dann habe ich nix gesagt... Habe ja schon nicht viel Hubraum aber das wäre schon ein Grund für mich nicht auf so einem Rasenmäher (Sorry aber) zu fahren. Aber gut wenn man recht jung ist kann man eben nur so anfangen, so will es das Gesetz...
> 
> ...



Auf ner 1000er Rennmaschine sind 10k Touren doch auch nichts ungewöhnliches und das tut dem Motorrad auch nicht weh 
Auf meiner ER-6N habe ich für gewöhnlich auch mehr als 5k Touren, es sei denn ich gurke mit 120 Sachen über die Autobahn...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. April 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich kann ja morgen mal eine Aufnahme posten.


MOV 0911 - YouTube

  Also schön ist der Soundn icht.


----------



## orca113 (27. April 2017)

Mh... hast du mal über einen anderen Auspuff nachgedacht? Gibt es sowas für die 125er? Würde vielleicht was bringen.
Davon mal abgesehen wird sie sich unter Last bestimmt gut anhören.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. April 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mh... hast du mal über einen anderen Auspuff nachgedacht?


Ja, habe ich. 
Aber kostet viele Taler.


orca113 schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas für die 125er?


Ja, die kriegst du für 125er nachgeschmissen. Nur halt nicht für meine. 

Da gibt es bspw. den Shark Street GP,den man bei Polo und Louis kriegt.
Der kostet aber stolze 500€. Gebraucht ist der auch nicht viel billiger.
Der hat gut Druck und Lautstärke.
Von Arrow sollte es auch was geben.

Ansonsten gibt es nur für die älteren CBR125R-Modelle von den bekannteren Auspuff-Marken. 


orca113 schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen wird sie sich unter Last bestimmt gut anhören.


Lustig ist es nur, wenn es sich nach Power anhört und dann 125cm³ um die Ecke kommen. 
Ich spare mir das Geld lieber noch für meine große.
Für den A2 hole ich mir dann was von KTM.
Durch das neue Gesetz kann man die meisten 600er eh streichen, weil die allesamt mehr als 96 PS haben.
Ich habe mir aber schon die KTM SMC-R 690 angeschaut. 
Sind zwar noch 1,5 Jahre, aber man kann ja schon träumen.


----------



## moe (28. April 2017)

Moin Leute,

Seit n Kumpel meine Bandit letztes Jahr umgeschmissen hat, läuft sie nicht mehr ordentlich.
Im Standgas und niedrigen Drehzahlen läuft sie nur auf drei Pötten. Wenn man den Hahn aber aufzieht, läuft sie sauber und normal. Sprit wird ordentlich verbrannt, man riecht auch nix am Auspuff. Kerzen sind neue drin. 

Das kann ja nur ne verstopfte Leerlaufdüse sein, oder?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. April 2017)

Kann gut sein. Würde den ganzen Vergaser mal checken.


----------



## orca113 (28. April 2017)

Fahre morgen früh ne Tour in die Eifel. Ist von BMW organisiert. Ist kostenlos und es gibt Mittagessen. Soll gut sein. Fahre mit einem Kollegen zusammen. Haben uns vor einigen Wochen angemeldet. Nennt sich Kickoff Fahrt von BMW Horn in Euskirchen.


----------



## T-Drive (28. April 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Seit n Kumpel meine Bandit letztes Jahr umgeschmissen hat, läuft sie nicht mehr ordentlich.
> Im Standgas und niedrigen Drehzahlen läuft sie nur auf drei Pötten. Wenn man den Hahn aber aufzieht, läuft sie sauber und normal. Sprit wird ordentlich verbrannt, man riecht auch nix am Auspuff. Kerzen sind neue drin.
> ...



Das Gestänge hinter der Vergaserbank an der mittig der Gaszug eingehängt ist, ist Jungfräulich und leichtgängig  ? 

Wenn Dreck in der Schwimmerkammer war, kanns den beim Umfaller in die LL-Düse gespült haben. Alle 4 Kammern weg, LLD raus und durchblasen. Würd ich mal so sagen, ist halt n büschn Arbeit. 

Tip : vor dem Winter die Ablassschrauben öffnen und die Kammern leerlaufen lassen. Ist besser wegen Verdunstung, Kondenswasser und den evtl. vorhandenen Dreck spülts auch zum Großteil mit raus.

Vorher Latürnich Benzinhahn ZU oder halt nicht auf PRI

PS.
Könnte uU aber auch sein dass sich eine der Gleichdruckmembranen verabschiedet. Hat nix mit dem Umfaller zu tun, weißt ja Murphy und so ...


----------



## moe (28. April 2017)

Die Drosselklappe macht, was sie soll, sollte also in Ordnung sein, das Gestänge. Aber ich check das nochmal. Bisschen schmieren schadet sicher auch nicht. 

Kammern mach ich eigentlich immer leer, wenn sie schlafen geht. Die stand nur den ganzen Winter wegen dem Umfaller in der Werkstatt, weil die olle Versicherung nicht ausm Quark kam. Keine Ahnung, was die gemacht haben, potentiell gar nix. 

Wenns hier wärmer wird, kommt die Vergaserbank mal raus, dann weiß ich mehr. Muss draußen schrauben und das macht bei 5 Grad und Regen echt keine Laune...


----------



## orca113 (29. April 2017)

Gleich geht es los zur Tour. Freue mich. Mal gespannt wo es lang geht


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2017)

Mal kurzes Feedback zu Samstag:

Bei der Moppedtour über 350km abgerissen (mit Anfahrt zum Kollegen und dann nach Euskirchen). War von BMW Horn in Euskirchen organisiert. Durch die Eifel und Luxemburg bzw Drei Ländereck.  Die sind teilweise krasses Tempo auf anspruchsvollen Strecken gefahren. Natürlich die meisten auf recht neuen Modellen von BMW und sowas. Mit meiner 98er Suzuki war ich da alleine schon technisch benachteiligt. Sage nur pures Motorradfeeling. Nix ABS, Hightechfahrwerk oder elektronische Fahrhilfen. Bin körperlich und geistig richtig fertig gewesen. Aber war geil, Kopf, Körper und Geist wieder im Einklang...

Aber durch die geile Tour brenne ich jetzt wieder richtig für Moppedfahren. Bin sogar in voller Schutzausrüstung gefahren und war froh alleine wegen den morgendlichen frischen Temperaturen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Mai 2017)

Die Tour klingt doch mal richtig schön.
Ich muss auch endlich mal wieder eine richtig schöne machen.
Dieses Jahr habe ich Jahr geht's auch mal mit einem Veranstalter über 3 Tage zu Pfingsten weg.

Wieviel musstest du für die Tagestour zahlen orca ?

Edit: nun habe ich auch alles davor gelesen... kostenlos. toll ! =]


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2017)

Ja war umsonst. Für BMW war das eine äußerst lukrative Werbeveranstaltung. Wenn man bedenkt wie "nah" man dann an den Maschinen und auch den anderen Fahrern dran war und Erfahrungen mit Qualität und Technik der Maschinen aus erster Hand tauschen konnte... Das Essen und Trinken (Mittag und Abends Grillen bei BMW) kostet nicht die Welt aber die Entscheidung bei dem ein oder anderen sich eine BMW oder eine neuere BMW zu kaufen fiel bestimmt danach leichter...

Selbst ich bin nun in meiner Entscheidung gegen eine Harley 1200 Roadster und für eine BMW R nine T gefestigt worden. Von den R nine T fuhren einige mit und alle Fahrer dieser Kisten waren regelrecht verliebt und hatten nur lob übrig. Dann die Kiste in Action zu sehen und bei gutem Essen darüber zu reden macht schon einiges aus.

Wo geht es Pfingsten hin?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Mai 2017)

Klingt doch toll und nach einer schönen Tagestour.
Wie viele wart ihr denn insgesamt ?
Fahr doch so eine nine T einfach mal Probe ?
Probefahrten finde ich klasse.  

Details zum Reiseveranstalter habe ich dir per PN geschickt.


----------



## Rat Six (4. Mai 2017)

Schöne Tour und tolles Event von BMW. Da kann sich unsere Vertretung hier eine gewaltige Scheibe abschneiden. Hier sind es nur hochnäsige Vollpfosten. Naja, so blieb mein Geld bei Honda.

PS: Gerade den Anruf bekommen, dass meine Twin fertig ist.


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2017)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Klingt doch toll und nach einer schönen Tagestour.
> Wie viele wart ihr denn insgesamt ?
> Fahr doch so eine nine T einfach mal Probe ?
> Probefahrten finde ich klasse.
> ...



So ca. 80 Leute in Gruppen von maximal 10 Leuten. Zu jeder Gruppe  zwei Guides.

Bin schon eine R nine T Probegefahren. Die R nine T und die HD Roadster 1200 sind beide in einer engen Auswahl aber jetzt die R nine T mal in Aktion zu sehen und die Gespräche mit den Besitzern haben mich eher in Richtung BMW gezogen. Obwohl die Harley definitv super ist.


----------



## Rat Six (15. Mai 2017)

Pünktlich am Freitag mein Geburtstagsgeschenk abgeholt und Samstag dann mit dem Kumpel ne Runde gedreht. Macht richtig Spaß, aber im Stand ist sie ein schwerer Brummer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (15. Mai 2017)

Schönes Mopped 

Habs WE und heute Vormittag auch gut KM abgespult, Wetter war entsprechend gut. Dazu noch nen bissel was am Mopped gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. Mai 2017)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Was soll ich machen wenn mein Fahrlehrer nicht antwortet? Hab ihm jetzt 3x geschrieben in der vergangenen Woche und er antwortet einfach nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Mai 2017)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Pünktlich am Freitag mein Geburtstagsgeschenk abgeholt und Samstag dann mit dem Kumpel ne Runde gedreht. Macht richtig Spaß, aber im Stand ist sie ein schwerer Brummer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was war der Grund für eine Reiseenduro?
Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts dagegen. 
Mich interessiert nur, was deine Intention war. 

Und zu dem Gewicht: 230 Kilogramm vollgetankt (laut Honda) sind schon eine Hausnummer. 
Gibt es für euch eigentlich eine Grenze, was ein Bike wiegen "sollte"?
Meine Maschine wiegt vollgetankt irgendwas zwischen 115 und 130 Kilogramm (genaue Zahl vergessen.  ).
Wenn du dich da irgendwie blöd anstellst und die Maschine fällt dir ... ... ... Ich sage es mal so: Wenn sie fallen will, fällt sie.  


Da kam gerade noch ein Beitrag rein:


R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Was soll ich machen wenn mein Fahrlehrer nicht antwortet? Hab ihm jetzt 3x geschrieben in der vergangenen Woche und er antwortet einfach nicht.


Da musst du leider warten.
Vielleicht ist er im Urlaub etc.

Du kannst ja mal beim Chef anrufen oder bei einer Filiale deiner Fahrschule und dort nachfragen.
Ich glaube, ich musste damals auch circa eine Woche warten.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. Mai 2017)

Im Urlaub ist er nicht, hab ihn vor zwei Tagen gesehen im Fahrschulauto ^^. 

Will in den Ferien wenigstens meine Theorie ablegen.


----------



## Rat Six (16. Mai 2017)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Schönes Mopped


Danke, deines aber auch. Vor allem das Gelb finde ich klasse, weil es nicht alltäglich ist.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was war der Grund für eine Reiseenduro?
> Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts dagegen.
> Mich interessiert nur, was deine Intention war.


Keine Angst, das passt schon. Meine Intention war eigentlich ganz einfach, nächstes Jahr Island. Dann stehen noch Marokko und Nordkapp auf dem Plan. Die Reiseenduros sind halt irgendwie die schweizer Taschenmesser unter den Motorrädern. Damit lässt es sich gut auf den Pässen hier fahren, der Weg in die Arbeit geht damit auch angenehm und Schotter mag sie auch.
Eine Naked hatte ich, reizt mich nicht mehr unbedingt und Supersportler hatte ich noch keinen auf dem ich bequem draufgepasst hätte. Ein normaler Tourer wäre ne Möglichkeit gewesen, aber da hätten mir wieder die Offroadmöglichkeiten für Island und andere schöne Gegenden gefehlt. Wenn ich damit nicht reisen wollte, dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich bei einem Retrobike (Kawasaki W800, Triumph Bonneville,...) gelandet.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und zu dem Gewicht: 230 Kilogramm vollgetankt (laut Honda) sind schon eine Hausnummer.
> Gibt es für euch eigentlich eine Grenze, was ein Bike wiegen "sollte"?
> Meine Maschine wiegt vollgetankt irgendwas zwischen 115 und 130 Kilogramm (genaue Zahl vergessen.  ).
> Wenn du dich da irgendwie blöd anstellst und die Maschine fällt dir ... ... ... Ich sage es mal so: Wenn sie fallen will, fällt sie.


Jo, die 230kg machen Laune beim Rangieren. 
Beim Gewicht für ein Motorrad halte ich es nach dem Motto: _"So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich."_
Es wäre natürlich klasse gewesen, wenn Honda das Gewicht auf 210kg oder gar auf 200kg gebracht hätte. Wahrscheinlich wären, dann aber andere Kompromisse (vor allem beim Preis) nötig gewesen. Ich empfinde alles bis 250kg als ok, darüber wird es witzlos (450kg Goldwing...).
Ju, wenn sie müde ist, dann legt sie sich hin. Ab einem bestimmten Winkel ist es aus mit festhalten.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Mai 2017)

Nachdem ich jetzt am Donnerstag die Aufstiegsprüfung laut Prüfer vorbildlich gemacht hab, wurde am Nachmittag natürlich die Fuhre vom Händler abgeholt.
Fazit nach 400km ist, dass sie definitiv viel besser geht als die gedrosselte Fahrschulgladius (Durchzug liegt imho näher an der offenen als an der gedrosselten) und bei den eingetragenen 181 km/h noch lang nicht Schluss ist 

War zwar im Vergleich relativ teuer, hat aber so gut wie alles was ich wollte/ eh gemacht hätte (Miniblinker, sogar von Kellermann, KZH und 1(!) Hand





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1666991402 (16. Mai 2017)

So möchte euch auch mal mein Schätzchen vorstellen.
Sind zwar "nur" 15 PS, aber reicht mir erstmal um in die Arbeit und die Berufsschule zu kommen. 
Nächstes Jahr mach ich dann endlich den A2 [emoji16] 
Bin gestern 212km gefahren, davon leider 70km auf der Autobahn ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Wileyfox Swift mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Mai 2017)

blackrider99 schrieb:


> So möchte euch auch mal mein Schätzchen vorstellen.
> Sind zwar "nur" 15 PS, aber reicht mir erstmal um in die Arbeit und die Berufsschule zu kommen.
> Nächstes Jahr mach ich dann endlich den A2 [emoji16]
> Bin gestern 212km gefahren, davon leider 70km auf der Autobahn ^^
> ...


YZF-R125? Wo wohnst Du? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1666991402 (16. Mai 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> YZF-R125? Wo wohnst Du?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Genau YZF-R125 Bj.2008

Komme aus der Nähe von Günzburg...bin aber momentan im Bereich Kempten unterwegs 

Gesendet von meinem Wileyfox Swift mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (16. Mai 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und zu dem Gewicht: 230 Kilogramm vollgetankt (laut Honda) sind schon eine Hausnummer.
> Gibt es für euch eigentlich eine Grenze, was ein Bike wiegen "sollte"?
> Meine Maschine wiegt vollgetankt irgendwas zwischen 115 und 130 Kilogramm (genaue Zahl vergessen.  ).
> Wenn du dich da irgendwie blöd anstellst und die Maschine fällt dir ... ... ... Ich sage es mal so: Wenn sie fallen will, fällt sie.
> .



Alles bis 250kg kann man im Alltag relativ problemlos nutzen und im Zweifelsfall wieder aufstellen, zumindest wenn man durchschnittlich gebaut und nicht gerade nur 1,60m hoch ist ^^
Darüber wird es dann aber so langsam kritisch ^^


----------



## Rat Six (16. Mai 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt am Donnerstag die Aufstiegsprüfung laut Prüfer vorbildlich gemacht hab, wurde am Nachmittag natürlich die Fuhre vom Händler abgeholt.


Schöne Maschine. Hier steht vor einem Fitnessstudio manchmal des selbe Modell in der selben Farbe.



blackrider99 schrieb:


> So möchte euch auch mal mein Schätzchen vorstellen.
> Sind zwar "nur" 15 PS, aber reicht mir erstmal um in die Arbeit und die Berufsschule zu kommen.


Wenn es nicht drauf stehen würde und nicht der Klangunterschied wäre, dann würde man sie glatt für eine große halten. Ansonsten tolle Linienführung, einzig der Endtopf ist ein bisschen wuchtig, wie bei meiner Twin .


----------



## Gast1666991402 (16. Mai 2017)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Schöne Maschine. Hier steht vor einem Fitnessstudio manchmal des selbe Modell in der selben Farbe.
> 
> 
> Wenn es nicht drauf stehen würde und nicht der Klangunterschied wäre, dann würde man sie glatt für eine große halten. Ansonsten tolle Linienführung, einzig der Endtopf ist ein bisschen wuchtig, wie bei meiner Twin .


Ja das hat mich auch umgehauen...
Die Größe ist perfekt für mich, da ich auch etwas größer bin [emoji19] 

Vom Klang her hört man die überhaupt nicht im Standgas bis ca 4500rpm

Ich lass sie vorerst mal Originalzustand, gefällt mir soweit ganz gut [emoji7] 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir gleich mal Empfehlungen bis 48PS geben? 

Gesendet von meinem Wileyfox Swift mit Tapatalk


----------



## Offset (16. Mai 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Fazit nach 400km ist, dass sie definitiv viel besser geht als die gedrosselte Fahrschulgladius (Durchzug liegt imho näher an der offenen als an der gedrosselten) und bei den eingetragenen 181 km/h noch lang nicht Schluss ist



Die pc34 hat genau 95ps/70kw oder? Was für eine Drossel hast du?


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Mai 2017)

Jo, die PC34 hat genau 70kW, die PC36 dann schon 71 
Drossel ist von Pedalo Power Parts, wird im Gegensatz zu Alphatechnik nur mit nem Anschlag im Gasgriff gedrosselt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Mai 2017)

Rat Six schrieb:


> 450kg Goldwing...).


Wir reden schon noch von Motorrädern und nicht von Wohnzimmern auf Rädern  


Rat Six schrieb:


> einzig der Endtopf ist ein bisschen wuchtig


Willst du mal meine 125er CBR sehen?  Da hängt gefühlt ein Pfanner Tetrapack dran.  


blackrider99 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir gleich mal Empfehlungen bis 48PS geben?


Bis 48PS offen oder gedrosselt?
Wenn du gedrosselt meinst, kannst du mich gerne mal per PN kontaktieren.
Suche nach einem halben Jahr 125er-Fahren schonmal was Großes.
Ich fange jetzt schonmal an zu sparen, weil ich in dem halben Jahr einfach extrem zum Motorrad gekommen bin.


----------



## Thaurial (16. Mai 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was war der Grund für eine Reiseenduro?
> Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts dagegen.
> Mich interessiert nur, was deine Intention war.
> 
> ...



auch ne normale Naked oder Superbikes wiegen um die 200-210kg. Viel weniger geht in diesem Bereich so nicht.. Aber auch 200kg lassen sich bequem fahren, why not.


----------



## blautemple (16. Mai 2017)

Thaurial schrieb:


> auch ne normale Naked oder Superbikes wiegen um die 200-210kg. Viel weniger geht in diesem Bereich so nicht.. Aber auch 200kg lassen sich bequem fahren, why not.



Wobei so eine KTM Duke 690 mit ihren 150kg auch was geiles ist


----------



## Rat Six (16. Mai 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wir reden schon noch von Motorrädern und nicht von Wohnzimmern auf Rädern


Ist doch super, mitn Sofa über die Landstraße, dabei ne Lasagne aus der Mikrowelle holen und die Lieblingssendung im Sat-TV anschauen. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Willst du mal meine 125er CBR sehen?  Da hängt gefühlt ein Pfanner Tetrapack dran.


Ich frage mich auch, was den Ingenieuren bei Honda mit dem Topf von der Twin eingefallen ist. Schön ist er nicht, leicht ist er nicht und kompakt auch nicht. Wenigstens klingt er ordentlich für einen Serientopf. Trotzdem bleibt er dran, das Geld das für einen anderen Auspuff draufgehen würde ist anderswo besser angelegt.



Thaurial schrieb:


> Aber auch 200kg lassen sich bequem fahren, why not.


In Bewegung ist das Gewicht auch selten ein Problem. Meine Twin versteckt ihre Kilos sehr gut, fühlt sich eher wie ein großes Dirtbike an. Aber im Stand. 
Naja die Muckibude wirds richten.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute, bin auf der Suche nach neuen Reifen für meine KTM 690 SM.
Habe derzeit noch die Continental Attack SM drauf und würde gerne auf einen anderen Reifen wechseln. Nicht dass der Reifen schlecht ist, der ist sogar sehr sehr gut. Einziges Manko ist die Laufleistung. Nach 2500km ist die Verschleißgrenze bereits erreicht, ziemlich wenig vor allem für ein 64PS Motorrad. 

Habe mir jetzt mal den Metzeler M7RR ins Auge gefasst, aber auch bei Bridgestone bin ich auf der Suche, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden
Fahre so gut wie ausschließlich bei gutem Wetter, also wäre Nassperformance relativ unwichtig, Grip sollte schon in Ordnung gehen und eine Laufleistung von 4000km wäre auch ganz nett, 2500km sind dann doch etwas zu wenig 
bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge


----------



## Offset (17. Mai 2017)

Mit dem M7RR machst du keinen Fehler, bei Bridgestone würde wohl der s21 in die gleiche Kategorie passen. Ich kann dir auf YouTube den Kanal KurvenradiusTV empfehlen, da gibt es unabhängige Reifentests (auf einer Superduke). 
Ich würde ehrlich gesagt in den Tourensportbereich, also Conti Roadattack, Metzeler Roadtec 01, Pirelli Angel Gt, damit bist auf einem leichten nicht so starken Motorrad denke auch sehr gut aufgehoben umd hast eine brauchbare Laufleistung.

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Mai 2017)

KurvenradiusTV kann ich auch absolut empfehlen, hab den auch vor ca. nem Monat gefunden, und die Reifentests sind echt sehr ausführlich.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Mai 2017)

Ok, den Channel werde ich mir mal merken!
Habe jetzt den M7RR beim Händler geordert
bin mal gespannt wenn er drauf ist


----------



## the.hai (19. Mai 2017)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ok, den Channel werde ich mir mal merken!
> Habe jetzt den M7RR beim Händler geordert
> bin mal gespannt wenn er drauf ist



Den hatte ich zuerst auf der MT09 anach den originalen. Ein hammer reifen. dfann kam der pirelli diablo rosso III, auch ne wucht. auf meiner "neuen" mt10 wirds auch bald zeit und dann kommen die contisportattack3 rauf. liegen schon in der garage und das profil ist einfach mal so nett anzusehn^^


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Mit dem M7RR machst du keinen Fehler, bei Bridgestone würde wohl der s21 in die gleiche Kategorie passen. Ich kann dir auf YouTube den Kanal KurvenradiusTV empfehlen, da gibt es unabhängige Reifentests (auf einer Superduke).
> Ich würde ehrlich gesagt in den Tourensportbereich, also Conti Roadattack, Metzeler Roadtec 01, Pirelli Angel Gt, damit bist auf einem leichten nicht so starken Motorrad denke auch sehr gut aufgehoben umd hast eine brauchbare Laufleistung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk



Genau, fahre selber den Metzler Roadtec Z6 (ich weiß er ist schon älter und wird nach dieser Saison ersetzt). Der Ist wirkklich ok. Obwohl ich jetzt noch keinen anderen Reifen auf meinem Mopped gefahren bin kann ich sagen das sich der Roadtec Z6 sehr gut auf nassen und trockenen Straßen macht und auch seine Haltbarkeit komplett ok ist. Werde ihn auch gegen den Z8 (das neue Modell) ersetzen.


----------



## moe (19. Mai 2017)

Bin heute endlich mal dazu gekommen, meinen Vergaser zu reinigen. Habs aber leider nicht geschafft, den auch wieder ein zu bauen, bevors dunkel wurde.
Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings, wie die Maschine überhaupt noch Standgas haben konnte, wenn alle LLDs zu waren, nicht nur die vom kalten Pott. Dreck war auch nur in den Schwimmerkammern der anderen drei Zylinder.


----------



## the.hai (20. Mai 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Genau, fahre selber den Metzler Roadtec Z6 (ich weiß er ist schon älter und wird nach dieser Saison ersetzt). Der Ist wirkklich ok. Obwohl ich jetzt noch keinen anderen Reifen auf meinem Mopped gefahren bin kann ich sagen das sich der Roadtec Z6 sehr gut auf nassen und trockenen Straßen macht und auch seine Haltbarkeit komplett ok ist. Werde ihn auch gegen den Z8 (das neue Modell) ersetzen.



Z6->Z8->Roadtec 01

Wann hast du den Z6 montieren lassen? das muss ja schon 10Jahre her sein^^ Also, der Z8 ist auch schon überholt, just 4 info.


----------



## orca113 (22. Mai 2017)

the.hai schrieb:


> Z6->Z8->Roadtec 01
> 
> Wann hast du den Z6 montieren lassen? das muss ja schon 10Jahre her sein^^ Also, der Z8 ist auch schon überholt, just 4 info.



Hallo, nein, den habe ich montieren lassen in 2012 (kann mich jetzt täuschen) jedenfalls ist es ein DOT von 2011. Zu meiner Verteidigung muß ich aber sagen das die Maschine auch etwas mehr als drei Jahre in einer düsteren geschlossenen Scheune Stand.

So mal was anderes:

Habe meiner Maschine am Samstag neue Gabelfedern inkl neuem Gabelöl spendiert. Das ist jetzt rein richtig geiles Fahrgefühl. Progressive Federn von Wirth mit neuem Öl. Das holt nochmal richtig was aus dem Fahrwerk raus


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2017)

Ging mir bei meiner Bandit auch so. Ich dachte ich sitze auf nem neuen Motorrad, als die Federn drin waren. 😀


----------



## orca113 (23. Mai 2017)

Ja absolut genial.

Habe jetzt meine Maschine mal wieder richtig fit gemacht mithilfe eines Forenmember (GSX Forum) der zwei Dörfer weiter wohnt. Eine Defekte Benzinleitung und ein defekter Vergaserunterdruckschlauch waren Schuld am Leistungsverlust unter Last. Dazu kam das die Vergaserstutzen alle lose waren. (Teufel weiß warum) Dann habe ich das Mopped ein wenig aufgehübscht mit ein wenig Wasser und Seife und ein neues LED Rücklicht verbaut. So macht sie mir wieder Spass!

Als nächstes kommt ein neuer Kettensatz drauf. Habe einen mit Kette von DID ins Auge gefasst: 

www.mymoto24.de | 61206213560: DID Kettenkit Stahl Suzuki GSX750 AE /Inazuma , 750ccm, Modellcode JS1AE WVAE, Baujahr (1998) 15-42-112 DID530VX(G&B) Endlos

Allerdings erst gegen Saison Ende. Bei der Gelegenheit kommt auch ein Ölwechsel mit "Motul Engine Clean" dazu. Bei einer Laufleistung von 43000 Km kann man das dem Maschinchen dann mal gönnen.


----------



## JaniZz (23. Mai 2017)

Moin, möchte mir heute gerne ein neuen Helm zulegen. 

Dazu fahre ich zum örtlichen Louis Händler, weil ich ein 50 Euro Gutschein habe. 

Gibt es da irgendwelche Empfehlungen? 

Anwendungsbereich ist, mit dem roller zur Arbeit fahren und hauptsächlich naked bike Touren.

Mindestens 249 Euro bis 350 Euro. 

Ins Auge gefasst habe ich den Scorpion Exo-1200 Solis Integralhelm  kaufen | Louis Motorrad


----------



## orca113 (23. Mai 2017)

Da hilft nur im Laden ausprobieren und vor allem eine Weile anlassen. Mindestens eine halbe Stunde (du kannst das bei Louis machen, wenn du fragst darfst du sogar mal mit dem Helm fahren). Kann dir aber sagen das ich inzwischen auch einige Helme durchprobiert habe und teuer war nicht immer besser. Weder was Tragekomfort anging noch Verarbeitung anging. Was die Sicherheit anging denke ich das dich kein Helm 100% Schützt sondern nur Verletzungen verringert. 

Ansonsten als Tipp: Wenn ihn den Bewertungen der Helme einige Male bzw. *oft* die Lautstärke angemeckert wird ist da meist was dran.

Weiterer Tipp, kauf dir einen mit integrierter Sonnenblende (will nie wieder ohne) und einen wo zumindest ein paar Features mit einer Hand und Handschuhen bedient werden können. (Sonnenblende, Lüftung usw.)


----------



## Offset (23. Mai 2017)

Beim Helm gibt es keine Empfehlungen, da musst du auf dich hören und schauen was passt. Am besten fährst du den Helm dann noch Probe, dann kannst du dir selbst ein Bild davon machen und musst dich nicht auf Bewertungen verlassen.
Lautstärke ist ein subjektives Thema, ich denke sie hängt auch von der Passform des Helms ab.
Bei meinem Schuberth sr1 habe ich auch schon gelesen, dass er laut sein soll, der Schuberth C3 (Leihhelm wegen Reperatur am Sr1) war aber für mich Welten lauter.


----------



## JaniZz (23. Mai 2017)

Danke!  Das sind doch schon mal gute Tipps 

Leider habe ich das Gefühl, das egal bei welchen Helm, es Leute gibt die über die Wind Geräusche meckern. 

Ich glaube manche sind da auch einfach zu pingelig und sollten besser Bahn fahren. 

Den Schubert c3 steht auch in der engeren Auswahl


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. Mai 2017)

Hab einen Nolan N87 hier. Sehr zufrieden von der Passform und den Windgeräuschen 

Edith sagt: Darf man bei Louis die Helme nicht kurz Probefahren?


----------



## JaniZz (23. Mai 2017)

Problem ist, ich fahr mit dem Auto dort hin. 

Aber ich könnte einfach den Kopf aus dem Fenster halten


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. Mai 2017)

Sehe grade das du aus dem Ruhrgebiet kommst. Wärst aus Karlsruhe oder Region hätte ich dir mal meinen Angeboten zum testen ^^


----------



## JaniZz (23. Mai 2017)

Mh schade,  wäre natürlich optimal. 

Ich merke, ein helmkauf ist komplizierter als gedacht. 

Den perfekten Helm zu finden bedarf wohl auch etwas Glück. 

Naja, ich fahr da gleich mal hin und schwitze mal ein paar Helme  an [emoji14]


----------



## blautemple (23. Mai 2017)

Teste dich einfach durch die Helme, was anderes bleibt dir wohl nicht übrig, da es bei Helmen natürlich keine Pauschalempfehlung gibt


----------



## orca113 (23. Mai 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Mh schade,  wäre natürlich optimal.
> 
> Ich merke, ein helmkauf ist komplizierter als gedacht.
> 
> ...



Die haben Klimaanlage.

Es ist viel Glück dabei. Das kannst du mir glauben....


----------



## MfDoom (23. Mai 2017)

Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Shark Helmen gemacht. Gute Belüftung, die ohne sperriges Doppelvisier auskommt und nicht beschlägt.
Von den neuen ist der Shark Speed R (oder neuere Version) ziemlich gut. Leicht, wirklich sehr leise und Sonnenvisier integriert.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Mai 2017)

Apropos Helm.  Ich könnte auch mal einen neuen gebrauchen.

Dieser Moment, wenn man im August einen Helm für 260€ kauft und dieser nach nicht mal einem Jahr gefühlt 100x runtergefallen ist. 

Aber findet mal einen Helm für 150€ mit Helmgröße XXL bzw. Helmgröße von Nolan XXL.


----------



## JaniZz (24. Mai 2017)

Hab mich gestern für den nolan n87 entschieden. 

Passte am besten und ist von der Ausstattung her ausreichend. 
Kostete zudem nur 180 Euro. 
Der Louis Shop in Essen hat einen Windkanal,  der Geschwindigkeiten bis 120 kmh simuliert.


----------



## orca113 (24. Mai 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern für den nolan n87 entschieden.
> 
> Passte am besten und ist von der Ausstattung her ausreichend.
> Kostete zudem nur 180 Euro.
> Der Louis Shop in Essen hat einen Windkanal,  der Geschwindigkeiten bis 120 kmh simuliert.



Mit dem machst du sicher nichts verkehrt. Preis/Leistung geht komplett in Ordnung. Dieser Helm schneidet auch in Tests gut ab. Meine Freundin hat auch einen Nolan N irgendwas mit dem sie sehr zufrieden ist. Weiß nicht genau aber es ist ein Exemplar für um die 140€.

Ganz im ernst, meine persönliche Meinung:



> Dieser Moment, wenn man im August einen Helm für 260€ kauft und dieser nach nicht mal einem Jahr gefühlt 100x runtergefallen ist.



Genau das ist einer der Gründe warum mir dieses Gehype um teure Helme total am Arsch vorbei geht. Müsste ja mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein wenn ich mehrer 100€ ausgebe für nen Helm den ich wie ein Rohes Ei behandeln muß. Habe immernoch gute und sichere Helme für 100- maximal (!)200€ gefunden.


----------



## Rat Six (24. Mai 2017)

Ja, der Helmkauf ist oft eine Herausforderung. Bin jetzt auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen, weil mein aktueller Helm keine Möglichkeit bietet ein Kommunikationssystem zu verbauen.


----------



## wtfNow (24. Mai 2017)

Ich habe einen Schuberth S2.
Finde den klasse weil Windgeräusche gedämpft werden und eine integrierte Sonnenblende auch während der Fahrt mit Handschuhen leicht und schnell runtergeklappt werden kann


----------



## orca113 (24. Mai 2017)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Schuberth S2.
> Finde den klasse weil Windgeräusche gedämpft werden und eine integrierte Sonnenblende auch während der Fahrt mit Handschuhen leicht und schnell runtergeklappt werden kann



Sind die Schuberth wirklich so leise? Kollege ist grade an einem Schuberth Jet Helm dran.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. Mai 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Genau das ist einer der Gründe warum mir dieses Gehype um teure Helme total am Arsch vorbei geht. Müsste ja mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein wenn ich mehrer 100€ ausgebe für nen Helm den ich wie ein Rohes Ei behandeln muß. Habe immernoch gute und sichere Helme für 100- maximal (!)200€ gefunden.


Ich wollte damals auf jeden Fall einen Klapphelm, weil ich das als Brillenträger für entspannter empfand und man beim Fahren einfach das Kinnteil hochklappen kann.

Jetzt nach über einem halben Jahr merke ich, dass das eigentlich Quatsch war.
Viele Integralhelme sind brillenfreundlich und das Kinnteil hochklappen schießt einem im Endeffekt nur Wind und Insekten ins Gesicht.
Da ich auch einen Eierkopp habe, musste ich den teuren nehmen.

Der nächste Helm wird ein Integral für MAXIMAL 150€. Mehr sehe ich nicht ein zu bezahlen.
Zumal die im Endefekt gleich schützen müssen - egal für welchen Preis.
Dass das nicht immer Realität ist, sieht man anhand verschiedener Tests. 

200€ für einen Helm finde ich aber schon heftig.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Mai 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sind die Schuberth wirklich so leise? Kollege ist grade an einem Schuberth Jet Helm dran.



Habe auch den S2. Der geht schon schwer in Ordnung, sitzt perfekt und dämpfen tut der wirklich gut. Bringt bei mir selber nur nicht viel, weil der Hurric Pro 2 schon wirklich kacke laut ist.


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2017)

Haben Helme eigentlich ein Alterslimit nachdem man sie tauschen sollte?


----------



## orca113 (24. Mai 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich wollte damals auf jeden Fall einen Klapphelm, weil ich das als Brillenträger für entspannter empfand und man beim Fahren einfach das Kinnteil hochklappen kann.
> 
> Jetzt nach über einem halben Jahr merke ich, dass das eigentlich Quatsch war.
> Viele Integralhelme sind brillenfreundlich und das Kinnteil hochklappen schießt einem im Endeffekt nur Wind und Insekten ins Gesicht.
> ...



Absolut deiner Meinung 



> Habe auch den S2. Der geht schon schwer in Ordnung, sitzt perfekt und dämpfen tut der wirklich gut. Bringt bei mir selber nur nicht viel, weil der Hurric Pro 2 schon wirklich kacke laut ist.



Danke

Werde später meine Kette fetten die ich gestern gereinigt habe (das hat über eine Stunde gedauert). Habe sie noch die sauber gemacht. Wahnsinn wie leicht sich das Hinterrad wieder drehen lies als ich fertig war  Das ist aber auch ihre letzte Saison dann kommt ein neuer Kettensatz von DID.

@ taks

ich glaube es gibt da so was. Da geht es aber dann auch um Alterung durch UV Licht bzw Sonnenbestrahlung usw...


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2017)

Naja, meiner ist jetzt 14 jährig ^^ 
Vllt. schau ich im Herbst obs irgendwo was Anständiges im Ausverkauf gibt.


----------



## STSLeon (24. Mai 2017)

Beim Helm habe ich noch nie gespart oder ein Kostenlimit gesetzt. Wenn der wirklich gut passende Helm 500 Euro kostet und die günstigeren Marken nicht passen sondern nur drücken, dann muss man eh in den sauren Apfel beissen. Dazu kommt noch, dass hochwertige Helme meistens leichter sind, besser durchlüftet, leiser,  die Polster nicht zu schnell anfangen zu riechen und die Mechanik für die Visiere auch besser ist.


----------



## hendrosch (24. Mai 2017)

Also ich muss auch sagen von meinem Shark Helm (denke das waren ~200€) zu meinem aktuellen Shoei (400€ gibt's aber öfter Mal im Angebot) sind Welten. 
Der Helm ist gemütlicher, viel viel Leiser, der Mechanismus vom Visier stabiler und mMn ist der Helm deutlich angenehmer zu tragen, weil er weniger in das Blickfeld reinragt.
Man sieht quasi gar nicht das man nen Helm auf hat (von innen). Außerdem merkt man hier etwas vom Belüftungssystem, das war beim anderen nicht so. 

Klar der Preis hats in sich, aber dafür gibt's die Polster zum nachkaufen und die Schale dürfte aufgrund anderem Materials auch länger "sicher" sein. (Weil die Frage war glaube es hieß je nach Helmmaterial 5-10 Jahre soll die Schale halten. )


Klar mit so nem Helm muss man dann etwas vorsichtiger umgehen, aber mMn macht es da fast keinen Unterschied ob 150€ oder 400€ futsch sind, würde bzw. versuch es auch beides penibelst zu verhindern, weils immer ärgerlich ist. 
Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2017)

Die Schale ist ja glaub nicht das Problem, sondern der "Schaumstoff" darunter.


----------



## MfDoom (24. Mai 2017)

ob das wirklich stimmt.. sowas wird natürlich gerne von den Helmherstellern verbreitet, das ist wie wenn man  in einer Werkstatt fragt ob bei einer gebrochenen Stossdämpferfeder immer beide Seiten gewechselt werden sollten.


----------



## orca113 (28. Mai 2017)

Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. Denke eher sind andere Sachen an Helm durch oder verschlissen. Bei meinem letzten war nach Jahren die Visiermechanik so kaputt das ich angefragt habe was die neu kostet. 90€ inkl Versand. Damals war der Helm für 109€ im Angebot... also da habe ich mir dann einen von MTR gegönnt. Der kostet im Angebot jetzt 119€


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Mai 2017)

Fahrt ihr bei der Hitze eigentlich auch mal in Shirt und Jeans? Ich habs gestern einfach gemacht und war erstaunt, wie viele das ebenso machen. Bin dann aber auch nur gemütlich dahingerollt. Anfangs etwas komisch aber dann gings. Das Cleverste war es nicht, das weiß ich.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Mai 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr bei der Hitze eigentlich auch mal in Shirt und Jeans? Ich habs gestern einfach gemacht und war erstaunt, wie viele das ebenso machen. Bin dann aber auch nur gemütlich dahingerollt. Anfangs etwas komisch aber dann gings. Das Cleverste war es nicht, das weiß ich.


Ja, auch wenn es leichtsinning ist. Die Jacke und die Schuhe bleiben trotzdem an. Ich habe mich mit meinen Straßenschuhen sehr oft verschaltet, weil man ein anderes Gefühl hat.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moe (29. Mai 2017)

Dafür hab ich ne teilweise mit Kevlar gefütterte Motorradjeans. Die ziehe ich dann an, wenn ich z.B. zur Hochschule fahre, oder irgendwo hin, wo ich mich länger aufhalte und umziehen nicht drin, oder mir zu blöd ist. Für die heißen Tage kann ich da auch n paar kurze Hosen drunter ziehen, und schnell aus der Jeans steigen, wenns mir nachm fahren zu warm wird. Dann fahr ich auch mit Sneakers. 
Jacke und Handschuhe bleiben aber immer an.


----------



## orca113 (29. Mai 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ja, auch wenn es leichtsinning ist. Die Jacke und die Schuhe bleiben trotzdem an. Ich habe mich mit meinen Straßenschuhen sehr oft verschaltet, weil man ein anderes Gefühl hat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Bei mir auch, ne Jacke, Handschuhe und die Stiefel/Schuhe auf jedenfall. Jacke alleine schon wegen der Insekten. Die sind nämlich auch bei 80 bis 100 Km/h schon wie Geschosse auf dem Oberkörper 

Mit den Schuhen bin auch ich "schaltsicherer". Außerdem hat man mit ihnen sichereren Halt wenn man mal anhalten muss, die Maschine wenden muß oder mal Rückwärts muß oder so.

Motorradjeans habe ich inzwischen auch. Echt super bei diesem Wetter hier.


----------



## blautemple (29. Mai 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr bei der Hitze eigentlich auch mal in Shirt und Jeans? Ich habs gestern einfach gemacht und war erstaunt, wie viele das ebenso machen. Bin dann aber auch nur gemütlich dahingerollt. Anfangs etwas komisch aber dann gings. Das Cleverste war es nicht, das weiß ich.



Das habe ich genau einmal gemacht und nachdem die Insekten auf der Haut so dermaßen weh getan haben, habe ich es seit dem nie wieder gemacht


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. Mai 2017)

Mir ist letztens bei 120 schön ne Biene oder so an den Hals geknallt, war echt angenehm... nicht


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. Mai 2017)

Mir hats bei 100 ne Fliege an den Helm gescheppert. Genau da wo mein Auge ist. Glück gehabt ^^


----------



## taks (29. Mai 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Mir hats bei 100 ne Fliege an den Helm gescheppert. Genau da wo mein Auge ist. Glück gehabt ^^



Musste die letzte Zeit auch mal rechts ran fahren und das Visier reinigen.  
Hatte etwas Grosses erwischt und das halbe Visier war mit grünem Schleim überzogen


----------



## blautemple (29. Mai 2017)

Meinem Vater ist beim Gespann fahren sogar mal eine Taube gegen die Windschutzscheibe geflogen, ohne die Scheibe wäre das wohl echt übel ausgegangen...


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Mai 2017)

Was habt ihr denn mit den Insekten?  Also die fand ich nicht wirklich schmerzhaft, merkt man doch fast gar nicht. Bin aber auch nie schneller als 120 gefahren und ganz kurz von einer Auffahrt zur nächsten Abfahrt 160. Heute fahre ich aber wohl auch noch mal in kurzen Klamotten. Was ne Hitze.


----------



## blautemple (29. Mai 2017)

Bis dir mal eine Wespe im Arm steckt


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. Mai 2017)

Bin heute auch in kurzen Hosen und Shirt zur Uni gefahren. Aber nur durch die Stadt, und da sind zwei Drittel des Weges auch noch 30er-Zone. Ich denke wenn man da fliegt, isses nicht schlimmer als vom Fahrrad zu fallen. Und aufm Fahrrad hat auch keiner ne Lederkombi an 

Auf Bundesstraßen und Autobahn fahre ich aber nicht so leichtsinnig rum.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Mai 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Jacke alleine schon wegen der Insekten. Die sind nämlich auch bei 80 bis 100 Km/h schon wie Geschosse auf dem Oberkörper


Ich habe oft aus unerklärlichen Gründen unbewusst meine Jacke oben am Hals auf (so laufe ich auch in der Freizeit rum).
Da ist mir schon 3x auf der selben Straße passiert, dass mir da dicke Viecher reinbrettern.

Also es tut nur für den Moment weh, aber es wird anscheinend bei 100-110 schnell genug gekühlt.  


Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Auf Bundesstraßen und Autobahn fahre ich aber nicht so leichtsinnig rum.


Ich muss mir jetzt auch mal eine Motorradjeans kaufen.
Ich fahre seit 2-3 Wochen Autobahn, weil ich keinen Bock mehr auf Innenstadt habe. Da mir meine richtige Motorradhose aber zu warm ist, fahre ich eben in Freizeitjeans Autobahn.

Sobald ich außerorts fahre, kriege ich voll die Paranoia. 
"Was ist, wenn du dich jetzt maulst. Dein Knie verdreht sich, du schürfst dir alles auf, du hast überall Brüche." 
Das habe ich aber wirklich nur, sobald ich Ortschaften verlasse.


----------



## orca113 (31. Mai 2017)

War gerade während der Pause bei Louis in Köln und habe mir eine leichte Lederjacke gekauft:

Highway 1 Jacke Lederjacke kaufen | Louis Motorrad

dazu habe ich mir die passenden Rücken, Schulter und Ellenbogenprotektor(en) geholt. 

Dazu noch eine Lederpflegecreme. Für 122€ finde ich kann man nichts sagen. Habe einen 20€ Gutschein gehabt.  Was meint ihr?


----------



## taks (31. Mai 2017)

Sieht gut aus 
Wie ist die Qualität?


----------



## orca113 (31. Mai 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> Wie ist die Qualität?



Danke

Ja also ich würde sagen Ersteindruck sehr gute Qualität (sonst hätte ich sie auch nicht gekauft weil ich zuerst schon dachte bei dem Preis,,,).

Es ist richtiges Leder, so fühlt sie sich an, so riecht sie und so ist ihr Gewicht (dennoch leicht weil es ähnliche Jacken gab die schwerer waren). Sie ist gut genäht, der Reißverschluss ist topp das leichte Futter ist gut eingearbeitet und sie macht im allgemeinen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Klar gab es schönere und vielleicht Jacken die sich noch hochwertiger anfühlten aber dann kostet die Jacke dann auch fast das 2,5 fache. Von daher bin ich super zufrieden. Alleine die "Taschen für die Protektoren im Futter sind richtig robust: Die junge Dame bei Louis sollte mir zeigen wie die Jacke mit den passenden Protektoren ist und die musste übelst an vorgesehener Tasche und Protektor ziehen und drücken und Tasche, Futter und Reißverschluss haben gehalten. Am Ende saß der Protektor top an der richtigen Stell ohne das er da rumgerutscht ist. War auch mit Protektoren so begeistert das ich die auch mit gekauft habe. Die Jacke ohne alles kam 99,99€ aber die Protektoren sind es mir wert 

Der Jacke gebe ich vermutlich 5 Sterne wenn sie sich beim Fahren genauso gut schlägt (davon gehe ich aber aus). Habe sie ne halbe Stunde im Laden getragen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. Mai 2017)

Heute meinen ersten "richtigen Unfall" gehabt. 

Ich und ein Freund haben unterwegs einen anderen Freund gesehen und drehten um, um ihn einzuholen.

Wir mussten nach dem Umdrehen über eine Kreuzung.
Ich beschleunige, blinke rechts, ziehe in die Kreuzung und sehe plötzlich wie ein Linksabbieger-Auto von gegenüber auf mich zukommt.
Ich gebe Gas, das Auto aber auch.
Ich gucke das Auto an und beschleunige mehr (ans Bremsen habe ich dann gar nicht mehr gedacht.).

Als das Auto dann einen Lenkeinschlag in meine Richtung tat, bin ich unter Adrenalin auf einen hohen Bordstein zugefahren, dort drauf, aber nicht ganz rübergekommen und dann quer drübergertuscht.

Nach 3-4 Metern konnte ich dann in eine Bushaltebucht "flüchten" und hupte mehrmals.

Das Auto fuhr weiter. 
Wir nahmen dann zu dritt die Verfolgung auf.

Nach 4-500 Metern haben wir die Karre dann erreicht.
Meine beiden Kumpels haben das Auto ausbremsen können.
Ich kam kurz danach von hinten angebraust und bin voller Adrenalin und zitternd auf die Beifahrerseite gegangen und bat die Fahrerin auszusteigen.

Es war eine ältere Dame (zw. 60-70), die noch mehr am Ende war, als ich.
Ich sagte ihr dann, dass wir sie verfolgt hatten, weil sie abgehauen ist.
Sie war aber total aufgelöst.

Daten ausgetauscht, Fotos gemacht, nett verabschiedet.

Was mich nur wundert: Augenscheinlich ist absolut NICHTS kaputt. 
Obwohl ich wie Tony Hawk den Bordstein lang gegrindet bin. 

Meine Freunde sagten nur: "Den haste aber perfekt gerettet." 
Im Nachhinein konnte man zum Glück drüber lachen.
In dem Moment kackste dir aber schön was in die Hose.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (31. Mai 2017)

Solang es dir gut geht ist ja alles Top. 

Wie siehts mit kratzern aus? Arg schlimm?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juni 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit kratzern aus? Arg schlimm?


Nee, da ist einfach gar nichts. Augenscheinlich jedenfalls.

Eben kam mir der Gedanke, dass vielleicht was an der Gabel oder so ist.
Es war so ein Hochbordstein (jedenfalls sind das die Google-Ergebnisse.).

So ist das ungefähr gewesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe echt, dass da nichts kaputt ist.

Ich hatte etwa 50-60 Sachen drauf. 10-15cm höhe und nicht frontal sollten da doch problemlos machbar sein, oder?


----------



## MfDoom (1. Juni 2017)

Auf jeden fall die polizei holen, bei sowas


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2017)

Moin ist das die Villemomblerstr. in Bonn Poppelsdorf/Endenich


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juni 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall die polizei holen, bei sowas


Daran hatte ich während des Geschehens auch gedacht, aber ich weiß generell nicht, wie man sowas handhabt.

Wann muss man die Polizei rufen, wann meldet man welchen Schaden etc.

Das lese ich mir gleich auf jeden Fall durch.

Ich gehe spätestens Samstag zum Honda-Händler und lasse da alles checken.
Mein Kumpel meint, ich könnte jetzt pokern: Wenn es einen Schaden gibt, bezahlt die Frau Schaden + Untersuchung, wenn es keinen Schaden gibt, bezahle ich die Untersuchung.
Ich wäre aber auch so entgegenkommend, dass ich einen Teil übernehme.
Meines Erachtens habe ich eine gewisse Teilschuld, weil ich ja auch hätte bremsen können, statt weiter Gas zu geben.
Wie seht ihr das?


orca113 schrieb:


> Moin ist das die Villemomblerstr. in Bonn Poppelsdorf/Endenich


Nein, das ist die Provinzialstraße in BN-Lengsdorf. 

Die Villemombler Straße eckt aber direkt daran an.
Aus der kam ich nämlich. 
Die Villemombler gibt es aber nur in Duisdorf und Lengsdorf.


----------



## taks (1. Juni 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens habe ich eine gewisse Teilschuld, weil ich ja auch hätte bremsen können, statt weiter Gas zu geben.
> Wie seht ihr das?



Ich hätte aus reinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb gebremst.
Wenn du tot am Bordstein klebst nützt es dir nicht viel wenn der Autofahrer Schuld ist...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ich hätte aus reinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb gebremst.
> Wenn du tot am Bordstein klebst nützt es dir nicht viel wenn der Autofahrer Schuld ist...


Daran denkt man meines Erachtens gar nicht.
Du siehst nur, wie ein Auto auf dich zukommt und denkst natürlich: Wenn ich Gas gebe und der bremst, klappt es ja.
Wenn der aber auch Gas gibt und du bremst, weißt du ja gar nicht, ob er dir dann erst recht reindonnert.

Das entscheidest du unbewusst in Milisekunden. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob du anders reagiert hättest oder vielleicht sogar schon mal so reagiert hast, aber ich habe wie oben beschrieben reagiert.


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2017)

> Nein, das ist die Provinzialstraße in BN-Lengsdorf.
> 
> Die Villemombler Straße eckt aber direkt daran an.
> Aus der kam ich nämlich.
> Die Villemombler gibt es aber nur in Duisdorf und Lengsdorf.



Wusste gleich das mir die Ecke da bekannt vorkam. Ach ja, Poppelsdorf ist ein kleines Stück weiter. Fahre öfter mal durch die Gegend und dann nach Poppelsdorf. Aber ihr müsst mir mal sagen warum ihr eigentlich durch das verkehrstechnisch total fehlgeplante und total dumm verschlimmbesserte Bonn plagt mit euren Maschinen. (du erzählst ja viel wo ihr herfahrt) Fahrt doch in Richtung Meckenheim und Altenahr oder zumindest Richtung Euskirchen oder Zülpich hoch. Da fangen die super Eifelstrecken doch an. Verstehe euch nicht. In 10-15 Minuten seid ihr in einer der besten Motorrad Gegenden Deutschlands.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juni 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aber ihr müsst mir mal sagen warum ihr eigentlich durch das verkehrstechnisch total fehlgeplante und total dumm verschlimmbesserte Bonn plagt mit euren Maschinen


Einer der Kumpels hat mich an dem Tag von der Arbeit in Lengsdorf abgeholt.
Wir fuhren dann zu mir, wo ich mich schnell umzog und dann sind wir über Alfter nach Euskirchen, von Euskirchen nach Rheinbach und von dort wieder nach Bonn, wo wir zufällig den dritten im Bunde trafen.
5 Minuten später ist es passiert. 


orca113 schrieb:


> Fahrt doch in Richtung Meckenheim und Altenahr oder zumindest Richtung Euskirchen oder Zülpich hoch.


Ich kenne mich da leider null aus.
In Meckenheim finde ich mich noch ziemlich gut zurecht. Da wohnt ein Teil meiner Familie.
Richtung Gelsdorf (Grafschaft) und Fritzdorf (Wachtberg) kann ich mich auch noch orientieren.
Darüber hinaus bin ich aufgeschmissen.

Wenn ich denn mal Touren fahre, fahre ich mit Geisteskranken.
Ich bin ja eher so der Fahrer, der bei erlaubten 50 maximal 60-65 fährt. Die fahren 60-65, wenn Schrittgeschwindigkeit herrscht.
Motorradfahren ist schon gefährlich genug, da muss ich es nicht noch drauf anlegen.  


orca113 schrieb:


> Da fangen die super Eifelstrecken doch an.


In der Eifel war ich z.B. mit dem Motorrad noch nie.
Ich fahre öfters in der Nähe von Kalenborn bei der bekannten Sommerrodelbahn, aber in die Eifel rein bin ich noch nie gefahren.
Da habe ich auch zu wenig Ortskenntnis, um zu wissen, was es da für Strecken gibt.


----------



## Offset (1. Juni 2017)

Wenn du immer nur bekannte Strecken fährst wird sich dein Ortskenntnis auch nicht verbessern. Ich hab mit dem Motoplaner immer Routen erstellt und dann einen Zettel auf den Tank wo ich hin muss, mit einem Navi achtet man nicht wirklich drauf wo man rumfährt. Falls du unterwegs mal nicht weißt wo du bist nimmst halt Google maps.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Juni 2017)

Ich fahr auch öfter einfach auf gut Glück rum, zum einen kennt man dadurch mit der Zeit viele Ecken wo man normal nicht hinkommt, und findet durch Zufall auch öfter mal nette Straßen wo vielleicht auch nichts los ist.

Wenn ich nur denk wie viel besser ich mich im Vergleich zu vor zwei Jahren mittlerweile im Landkreis auskenne 
15tkm inner Gegend rumfahren merkt man halt.

Und wenn man nur mit Wegweisern mal überhaupt nicht mehr heimfindet schaut man halt bei Google Maps nach.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. Juni 2017)

Sooo, wenn alles glatt läuft hab ich Ende des Monats meinen Schein. Heißt für mich jetzt in den Ferien durch lernen bis der Arzt kommt.

Die Tage darf ich die 2017er 125er Duke fahren, die für mich als kleinen Sizilianer schon fast zu groß ist. (Mit den Zehen komm ich runter).

Ist es eigentlich problematisch eine Maschine 2-3cm tiefer zu legen? Also von der Fahrdynamik her?

Edit: Um mal kurz zu zeigen wie kurz meine Beine sind 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offset (1. Juni 2017)

Mir ist die duke um Welten zu klein, ich sitz da drauf wie ein Affe aufm Schleifstein.
Wie groß bist du wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. Juni 2017)

172cm mit unglaublich kurzen Beinen


----------



## hendrosch (1. Juni 2017)

Auf der neuen hab ich noch nicht gesessen, aber die alte kam mir auch kein bisschen hoch vor. 
Gut bin deutlich größer meine aber generell eher normal. 
Ists nur beim Anhalten knapp mit auf den Boden kommen oder was?
Vielleicht kann man dann ja auch bisschen den Sitz abpolstern oder ähnliches. 
Ich denke im Zweifelsfall kann man auch Tieferlegen. 
Je nach dem wie das gemacht ist hat es kaum bis keine Einflüsse, wird aber auch bestimmt Gegebeispiele geben. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Juni 2017)

Ich bin die letzten Monate so viel Roller gefahren, dass ich jetzt ernsthaft überlege, einen Motorradschein zu machen. Vorteil ist, dass ich alt genug bin, um gleich den großen zu machen.  Bin mir noch unsicher wegen den Kosten. Der Schein kostet ja schon 1000+. Wie viel kostet mich ein brauchbares Einsteigermotorrad?


----------



## Offset (1. Juni 2017)

Tieferlegen definitiv nur im Notfall, denn es hat viele negative Auswirkungen auf die Fahrwerksgeometrie und vor allem die Schräglagenfreiheit. Ich hab keine Nippel mehr an den Rasten und trotzdem noch 1 cm Angststreifen...


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Tieferlegen definitiv nur im Notfall, denn es hat viele negative Auswirkungen auf die Fahrwerksgeometrie und vor allem die Schräglagenfreiheit. Ich hab keine Nippel mehr an den Rasten und trotzdem noch 1 cm Angststreifen...



Mach mal halblang... Wenn ich euch alle höre seid ihr alle Profirennfahrer...

@A Rapid Pro: Also ich kann soviel sagen das meine Exfreundin auch Motorrad fahren wollte und die war auch sehr sehr klein. Ihr war eine SV650 zu hoch. Die SV650 hatte sie bevor sie den Lappen hatte und die ersten Monate habe ich die Maschine gefahren. Sowohl normal als auch tiefer und ich kann dir sagen das die Tieferlegung zwar zu merken war aber in den Bereichen wo das störend oder negativ werden kann vermute ich kommt einer der das Motorrad nicht auf einer Rennstrecke bewegt nie rein.

Kannst du bedenkenlos machen. Besser als das Ding kaum handeln zu können.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Juni 2017)

Holla, ich fand die Duke mit meinen 1,78 jetzt auch nicht wirklich hoch, da bin ich sowas von locker runtergekommen.

Ich bin jetzt beim Aufstieg in den Fahrstunden auch ne normale Gladius gefahren, und in der Prüfung dann ne tiefergelegte (Gabel durchgeschoben+Sitzbank abgepolstert), weil die andere ne undichte Gabel hatte und die Gabelsimmerringe nicht lieferbar waren(danke Suzuki ), zwar schon mit vorher getauschter normaler Sitzbank, aber das hat schon nen Unterschied gemacht, grad auch im Schrittgeschwindigkeitsslalom lief die ganze Sache einfach unrunder.

Letztend auch mal die Hornet ausgefahren, Tacho 200 ist für 48 PS und ne Naked ja schonmal ne Ansage 
Aber der Wand reißt da schon echt richtig heftig, Spaß macht das keinen, ich will gar nicht wissen wie das offen bei 230+ ist, da hängst doch gefühlt waagrecht hinterm Lenker.

Wobei ich mir beim Tacho nicht so sicher bin, das ist irgendwie komisch.
Fahr ich an so Schildern vorbei zeigen die meist 5km/h mehr an, bis auf einmal, da hats übereingestimmt.


----------



## Offset (1. Juni 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mach mal halblang... Wenn ich euch alle höre seid ihr alle Profirennfahrer...



Ich bin definitiv kein Rennfahrer, hier im Schwarzwald gibts halt schöne Kurven. Man kann auch "viel" Schräglage fahren ohne zu rasen.


----------



## Gast1666991402 (1. Juni 2017)

Bei der 2017er Duke hat sich vieles zum positiven verändert. War bei mir auch ein erster Gedanke als 125er...bei den vorherigen Modellen saß ich drauf wie ein Affe, wobei ich bei der 17er plötzlich meine Knie normal platzieren konnte.

Wobei ich aber ca.1,85 groß bin

Gesendet von meinem Wileyfox Swift mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv kein Rennfahrer, hier im Schwarzwald gibts halt schöne Kurven. Man kann auch "viel" Schräglage fahren ohne zu rasen.



Ja mag sein. Aber ich denke die Handlings Einbußen die er hat sind eher minimal und in Bereichen wo man die Maschine kaum bewegt. Lieber sicher mit der Maschine stehen, auf und absteigen als überragendes Handling in Situationen zu haben in die er als Anfänger wohl vorerst kaum vorstößt


----------



## Offset (1. Juni 2017)

Am Ende muss er selbst entscheiden was ihm wichtiger ist. Aber ist natürlich nachvollziehbar was du schreibst.



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet mich ein brauchbares Einsteigermotorrad?



Das kommt sehr auf deine Ansprüche an. Zum anfangen ist im Prinzip auch ne gs 500 gut.


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2017)

Das stimmt. Ne GS500 ist klasse. Aber auch ne CB500 ist nicht verkehrt


----------



## MfDoom (1. Juni 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Ich bin die letzten Monate so viel Roller gefahren, dass ich jetzt ernsthaft überlege, einen Motorradschein zu machen. Vorteil ist, dass ich alt genug bin, um gleich den großen zu machen.  Bin mir noch unsicher wegen den Kosten. Der Schein kostet ja schon 1000+. Wie viel kostet mich ein brauchbares Einsteigermotorrad?



Für 3000 bekommst du Solides. Zur Not auch billiger.
Eine 500er ist top für den einstieg


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Juni 2017)

Die Preise gehen auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt ja gut auseinander. Von 1000-5000 alles dabei



Offset schrieb:


> Das kommt sehr auf deine Ansprüche an. Zum anfangen ist im Prinzip auch ne gs 500 gut.



Gute Frage. Es muss für sehr große Menschen geeignet sein. Ansonsten scheint mir ABS sinnvoll? Ich wohne in der Stadt, nicht auf dem Land, falls das eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juni 2017)

So kurzes und hoffentlich letztes Update:

Heute beim Händler gewesen.
Ich habe ihm die Situation erklärt.

Er fragte mich: "Fährt die Maschine geradeaus?"
Ich: "Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, ja."

Dann sollte ich die Maschine über den Ständer ziehen.
Er hat dann irgendwas am Vorderrad geguckt und gefummelt.
Dann habe ich ihm gezeigt, wo ich auf dem Bordstein geschliffen bin, aber scheinbar habe ich es echt geschafft, ohne Spuren da raus zu kommen. 

Irgendwie lustig.

Nach nicht mal einer Minute sagte er: "Nee, alles in Ordnung." Mit Handschlag bedankt, verabschiedet und weiter gefahren.


Was lernt der Pascal daraus?


Wird es eng auf beiden Seiten,
Ab auf den Bordstein - Motor schleifen


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juni 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Die Preise gehen auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt ja gut auseinander. Von 1000-5000 alles dabei
> 
> 
> 
> Gute Frage. Es muss für sehr große Menschen geeignet sein. Ansonsten scheint mir ABS sinnvoll? Ich wohne in der Stadt, nicht auf dem Land, falls das eine Rolle spielt.



Ich habe "damals" den Führerschein auf einem Motorrad gemacht mit ABS, mein erstes Motorrad hatte ABS, und mein jetziges hat kein ABS. Ich kann mich jetzt gerade auch an keine Situation erinnern dass ich mal ABS gebraucht hätte. Hatte auch erst Respekt davor gehabt ein Motorrad ohne Helferlein zu fahren, Müsste ich mir nochmal ein Motorrad kaufen, würde ich ABS als nice to have einzustufen, mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## DOcean (2. Juni 2017)

<< fährt immer mit ABS

Es einfach sehr beruhigend in einer Gefahrensituation voll reindrücken zu können, und trotzdem nicht zu rutschen...

Ich kann nur empfehlen gleich den ganz großen Schein zu machen wenn man das Alter hat, sonst ärgert man sich hinterher.... Appetit kommt beim Essen oder so


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. Juni 2017)

Ich hab die Wahl zwischen der MT und der Duke. Da ich Skoliose habe fliegen Sportler direkt raus, bekomme nach 90 Minuten fahrt schon derb Rückenschmerzen.

Ich tendiere stark zur MT da sie mir Optisch mehr zu sagt und auch 2cm tiefer ist.
Gibt es etwas das stark gegen die MT125 spricht?


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Wahl zwischen der MT und der Duke. Da ich Skoliose habe fliegen Sportler direkt raus, bekomme nach 90 Minuten fahrt schon derb Rückenschmerzen.
> 
> Ich tendiere stark zur MT da sie mir Optisch mehr zu sagt und auch 2cm tiefer ist.
> Gibt es etwas das stark gegen die MT125 spricht?



Abgesehen von den 125ccm? Ne, kleiner Spaß, wenn sie dir passt kannst du sie nehmen


----------



## orca113 (2. Juni 2017)

Finde die Duke optisch schöner.  Zumindest fällt es mir schwer eine von beiden als optisch besser zu sehen. Sind beide nett.

Schau mal hier:

Testbericht: MT125 vs. KTM Duke 125 Vergleich - 1000PS.de


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juni 2017)

Als 125er-Fahrer: Die Maschinen der großen 125er-Hersteller (Yamaha, KTM, Honda usw.) unterscheiden sich nur in Details: Tankvolumen, Sitzhöhe, Tacho, Serviceintervalle und -preise.
Schau, wer mehr Händler in der Nähe hat, sodass du nicht 5 Tage für Reparaturen o.ä. fährst.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (2. Juni 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Als 125er-Fahrer: Die Maschinen der großen 125er-Hersteller (Yamaha, KTM, Honda usw.) unterscheiden sich nur in Details: Tankvolumen, Sitzhöhe, Tacho, Serviceintervalle und -preise.
> Schau, wer mehr Händler in der Nähe hat, sodass du nicht 5 Tage für Reparaturen o.ä. fährst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Das Denke ich auch. Vielleicht auch mal vergleichen ie die Betriebskosten sind. Versicherung, Wartung, Ersatzteile usw... Auch vielleicht wie die Wartungsfreundlichkeit ist bzw. ob man mal was selber machen kann.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. Juni 2017)

Yamaha Händler ist in der Nähe also null Problemo.

Heute noch 1-2 Stunden lernen... ich hasse es


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Yamaha Händler ist in der Nähe also null Problemo.
> 
> Heute noch 1-2 Stunden lernen... ich hasse es



Bleib mal ganz rühig. Das schaffst du schon. Keine Angst.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (3. Juni 2017)

Danke für die lieben Worte 

Bin auch der Meinung das ich es packen werde. Freu mich schon in den Sommerferien dann mal endlich alleine Urlaub machen zu können ^^


----------



## blautemple (4. Juni 2017)

Wegen der Prüfung musst du dir echt keine Sorgen machen, die sollte sogar ein trainierter Gorilla bestehen. Ich habe damals einen Tag vorher angefangen zu lernen und ich habe die Auto und Motorrad Prüfung zusammen gemacht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Juni 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wegen der Prüfung musst du dir echt keine Sorgen machen, die sollte sogar ein trainierter Gorilla bestehen.


Reden wir hier von der Theorie oder der Praxis?

Theorie


Spoiler



Wenn es die Theorie ist, ganz ruhig.
Da geht es zu 90% ums logische Denken.

Beispiel:
## Frage ##
Sie fahren mit 30 km/h durch eine Straße.
Plötzlich sehen Sie Kinder auf der Fahrbahn.
Was tun Sie?

# Antworten #
A: Voll aufs Gas und die Kinder wegbrettern.
B: Hupen und die Reifen durchdrehen lassen.
C: Anhalten, um Gefahren zu vermeiden.

Solche Texte kommen da wirklich vor. 
Lernen musst du da wirklich nur die Straßenverkehrsregeln und ein wenig Technik.


Praxis


Spoiler



Wenn du die Praxis meinst: Keine Sorge.
Fahr mit klarem Kopf und achte auf jede Gefahr.

Meinem Prüfer hat zum Beispiel gefallen, dass ich den Fahrstreifen voll ausgenutzt habe.
Kam ein Auto auf der Spur links auf meine Höhe, bin ich etwas nach rechts auf meiner Spur.
Da hat er mich für gelobt und sinngemäß gesagt: "Du hast lobenswert deine Umgebung im Blick."

Sachen wie Geschwindigkeit, Sicherheitsabstand, Blinken, Schulterblick und Spiegel sind extrem wichtig.

Sofort wenn die Prüfung anfängt, machst du den normalen Anfahren-Ablauf:
Spiegel, Blinker, Schulterblick
Du weißt gar nicht, wie viele deswegen schon den Lappen nicht bekommen haben.

Zu der Geschwindigkeit: Wenn 50 erlaubt sind, fahr doch lieber 45.
Lieber langsam, als schnell ist hier das Motto - defensives Fahren. 
Wenn du oft beim Fahren Abbremsen musst, zeigt das dem Prüfer, dass du zwar merkst, dass du schneller fuhrst, du aber eben schneller fuhrst. 

Den Sicherheitsabstand solltest du auch lieber zu viel als zu wenig halten.
ICH habe den Halben-Tacho-Abstand verwendet.
Wenn du 50 fährst, hälst du mindestens 25 Meter Abstand.

Wenn du einen Fehler machst, einfach weiterfahren.
Der Prüfer lässt dich dann gerne eine ähnliche Situation erleben, um zu schauen, ob du es nochmal machst.
Vergisst du Beispielsweise zu blinken, wirst du diese Ecke sehr schnell wiedersehen. 

Und ganz wichtig:
Wenn du hörst "Wir fahren links.", du aber rechts fährst, fahr rechts weiter und versuch nicht krampfhaft wieder links zu fahren.
Dafür kriegst du keine Rüffe.

Was du auch beachten solltest: Gerne sollst du wo fahren, wo du gar nicht fahren darfst. Dann fährst du woanders weiter.

Beispiel:
Links und rechts sind Straßen.
Links dürfen aber keine Motorradfahrer fahren.
Der Prüfer sagt: "Links rein, bitte."
Dann fährst du rechts. 


Überleg einfach, wie viele Idioten einen Führerschein haben.
Warum solltest du ihn dann nicht bekommen?
Also, ich hoffe du weißt, wie ich das meine. ^^
Ich werde z.B. mit 85 km/h überholt, wenn ich bei erlaubten 70 schon 75-80 fahre.  

Wie macht ihr eig. euer Motorrad sauber?
Wenn ich den Schlauch benutze, geht kaum was ab, wenn ich den Schwamm benutze dauert es zu lange.
Der Hochdruckreiniger ist mir zu gefährlich.


----------



## blautemple (6. Juni 2017)

Mit nem Schwamm und so nem Reiniger, wenn man mal den Dreh raus hat dauert das auch gar nicht so lange. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Juni 2017)

Langsamer fahren als erlaubt würde ich tunlichst vermeiden, wenns dafür keinen Grund gibt.
Bei 50 50 fahren und bei 100 100.


Waschen tu ich meine immer mit Wasser und Tüchern.
Wer sein Fahrzeug liebt der pflegt.
Und so gut wie meine z.B. noch aussieht für 16 Jahre würd mir das selber weh tun.


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2017)

Mit Schwamm & Seifenwasser reinigen, dann mit einem Tuch trocken rubbeln


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Juni 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Mit nem Schwamm und so nem Reiniger, wenn man mal den Dreh raus hat dauert das auch gar nicht so lange.





taks schrieb:


> Mit Schwamm & Seifenwasser reinigen, dann mit einem Tuch trocken rubbeln


Aber da kommt man doch nicht annähernd überall hin. ^^
Der Staub und Dreck im "Motorraum" oder hinter den Rasten etc. Da habe ich gestern kaum was wegschrubben können. ^^


Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Langsamer fahren als erlaubt würde ich tunlichst vermeiden, wenns dafür keinen Grund gibt.
> Bei 50 50 fahren und bei 100 100.


Ich meine jetzt nicht dass man bei 50 nur noch 20 fährt. Das wäre eine Verkehrsbehinderung.

Wenn er aber 45 fährt, hat er 5 km/h Puffer.
Er muss 1.) 5 km/h weniger abbremsen und 2.) kommt er nicht schnell über 50.
Bei mir war es z.B. so dass ich in den Fahrstunden immer die bspw. 50 anpeilte und dann unbewusst Richtung 60 kam.
Ich habe dann einfach 45 angepeilt und kam nur noch Rchtung 55.
Das mag wie ein kleiner Unterschied aussehen, aber wo drückt der Prüfer eher ein Auge zu? Bei 5 zu viel oder 10 zu viel. ^^


----------



## Gast1666991402 (6. Juni 2017)

Zudem würde ich immer einen Blick in den Rückspiegel werfen was der Fahrlehrer+Prüfer so machen.

Bei mir sind die mit Absicht nur 50 gefahren obwohl 70 erlaubt waren, um mich zu testen. Bin dann natürlich mit 65 weitergefahren 

Gesendet von meinem Wileyfox Swift mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Juni 2017)

blackrider99 schrieb:


> Zudem würde ich immer einen Blick in den Rückspiegel werfen was der Fahrlehrer+Prüfer so machen.


Das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
Mein Fahrlehrer sagte mir immer ich soll auf die Straße, dann in den Spiegel und dann aufs Tacho schauen.

Straße, Spiegel, Tacho, Straße, Spiegel, Tacho ...

Der Prüfer achtet wohl darauf, wie und wohin du guckst.
Deswegen immer schön den ganzen Kopf bewegen, auch wenn die Augen reichen.
So weiß der Prüfer, dass du auch wirklich guckst.


----------



## STSLeon (11. Juni 2017)

Lieferzeiten sind bei Ducati immer nur ungefähr Angaben. Nach knapp 10 Wochen warten, bekomme ich sie nächste Woche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. Juni 2017)

Morgen wird herumtelefoniert und gefragt, was du Fahrschulen in der Umgebung kosten.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Juni 2017)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Lieferzeiten sind bei Ducati immer nur ungefähr Angaben. Nach knapp 10 Wochen warten, bekomme ich sie nächste Woche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<3
Wunderschön


----------



## moe (11. Juni 2017)

Nices Gerät, Leon. Nur diese Katzenaugen gehen gar nicht. Danke EU.
Bleibt die komplett weiß?


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Juni 2017)

Die Rückstrahler sehen echt zum kotzen aus, dachte ich mir letztens bei der Z650 vom Kumpel und bei der Blade beim Händler auch 

Irgendwo hab ichs letztens ganz gut im Schutzblech versteckt gesehen, glaub das war die aktuelle Superduke


----------



## STSLeon (12. Juni 2017)

Ja die Rückstrahler sind echt . Anscheinend gibt es auch welche mit Magnetstreifen auf der Rückseite, die man im Fall der Fälle schnell montieren könnte. Aktuelle Planung ist, dass die Maschine so bleibt aber vielleicht gibt es doch noch einen Foliensatz.


----------



## moe (12. Juni 2017)

Gibts sowas nicht als Folie zum aufkleben, oder ist das nicht erlaubt? Würde immerhin nur halb so shice aussehen. 
Vielleicht kann Klutten dazu was sagen, wenn er mitliest.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Juni 2017)

Die Katzenaugen würde ich wegmachen. Als ob irgendjemand im Vorbeifahren erkennt, dass das ein Modell von 2017 ist, egal welches Mopped.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juni 2017)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Lieferzeiten sind bei Ducati immer nur ungefähr Angaben. Nach knapp 10 Wochen warten, bekomme ich sie nächste Woche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich stehe zwar eigentlich nicht auf Superbikes, aber die Panigale sind einfach 

Viel Spaß schon mal


----------



## taks (12. Juni 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Katzenaugen würde ich wegmachen. Als ob irgendjemand im Vorbeifahren erkennt, dass das ein Modell von 2017 ist, egal welches Mopped.



Und wenn dich einer abschiesst bekommst du eine Mitschuld weil die Dinger ned dran waren


----------



## Klutten (12. Juni 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Gibts sowas nicht als Folie zum aufkleben, oder ist das nicht erlaubt? Würde immerhin nur halb so shice aussehen.
> Vielleicht kann Klutten dazu was sagen, wenn er mitliest.



Was es so alles gibt. 

Bis eben wusste ich nicht mal, dass es seitliche Rückstrahler vorgeschrieben für Zweiräder gibt. Daher habe ich mal mein LTE-Buch bemüht. Die Regelung ist scheinbar recht neu und daher noch nicht wirklich zu uns durchgedrungen, schließlich betrifft es wohl nur Erstzulassungen nach 01/2017, die von den Herstellern nach VO (EU) 3/2014 oder ECE-R 53 typgenehmigt wurden. Für mich wird das daher erst ab 01/2019 aktuell und bis dahin wird es auch Infos geben.

Abmontieren ist natürlich nicht, da dann umgehend die Betriebserlaubnis flöten geht. Eine Folie ist in dem Sinne zwar denkbar, aber einerseits ist es fraglich, ob es eine typgenehmigte Variante gibt, andererseits hat z.B. eine Folie auf einem runden Gabelrohr andere Abstrahlwinkel als ein handelsüblicher Reflektor.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Und wenn dich einer abschiesst bekommst du eine Mitschuld weil die Dinger ned dran waren



Dürfte doch nicht anders sein als diese hässlichen Reflektoren unterm Kennzeichen. Den habe ich auch noch nie drunter gehabt, nur fürn TÜV. Interessiert auch niemanden, selbst bei ner allgemeinen Kontrolle hat da kein Polizist was gesagt.


----------



## Rat Six (13. Juni 2017)

Die Panigale in weiß ist schon ein extrem heißes Gerät. Fahrtechnisch soll sie auch klasse sein, hatte leider noch nicht die Gelegenheit sie auszuprobieren.

Die Reflektoren, tja, schön ist es nicht, aber man muss halt damit leben. Meine Twin hat die Dinger auch, ob sie was bringen 

Heute kommt meine Twin in die Inspektion, 1000km sind gemacht. Dabei werden gleich noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten getauscht, bzw montiert. Neuer Ganghebel von SW-Motech und neue Handprotektoren von Barkbuster. Einen der alten Protektoren hat es bei einem kleinen Missgeschick zerlegt. 
Naja, Protektoren ist für das Hondazeug sowiso sehr hochgreifend, ich würds eher Windabweiser nennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaurial (13. Juni 2017)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Die Panigale in weiß ist schon ein extrem heißes Gerät. Fahrtechnisch soll sie auch klasse sein, hatte leider noch nicht die Gelegenheit sie auszuprobieren.
> 
> Die Reflektoren, tja, schön ist es nicht, aber man muss halt damit leben. Meine Twin hat die Dinger auch, ob sie was bringen
> 
> ...



auch ein sehr schönes Gerät - der Trend geht ja zum 2t Moped


----------



## moe (13. Juni 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> [...], andererseits hat z.B. eine Folie auf einem runden Gabelrohr andere Abstrahlwinkel als ein handelsüblicher Reflektor.


Das mit Sicherheit. Sollte doch dann aber auch besser zu sehen sein, da der Abstrahlwinkel durch den Radius größer wird.



Thaurial schrieb:


> auch ein sehr schönes Gerät - der Trend geht ja zum 2t Moped


Du meinst Drittmopped.


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2017)

Mal ne Frage:
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit so semi-stationären Radargeräten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die fotografieren nur von Vorne, oder?


----------



## TheJudge (13. Juni 2017)

weiß nicht ob das das gleiche Model ist, gibt aber auch welche die hinten und vorne können
Die mobilen Tempofallen werden immer raffinierter – und immer mehr: So hat uns die Polizei flachendeckend auf dem Radar - Blick


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2017)

Ok, hoffentlich war das ein altes Modell ^^
Die Spassvögel haben auf einer 80er Strecke die ich immer fahre, einen Abschnitt von 100m auf 60 geändert und gleich mal einen Kasten hin gestellt


----------



## STSLeon (13. Juni 2017)

das Warten ist vorbei. Meine SuperSport steht endlich in meiner Garage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Juni 2017)

Gestern einen neuen Helm gekauft: Shark S 700 S (?) für 140€ statt 200€, da Restposten.

Ich habe es mit der Helmsuche aufgrund meines großen Kopfes echt schwer. 
Bei meinem ersten Helm wollte ich einen Klapphelm, da ich es als Brillenträger als gemütlicher erwartete.

Nach fast einem Jahr dann mein Fazit:
Klapphelme (bzw. mein Nolan N91) sind schwer und laut. Hinzu kommt, dass sie teurer sind.
Mein Klapphelm kostete 260€, habe den Preis aber durch Zufälle auf 200€ runterbekommen. 

Gestern dann verschiedene Helme um die 150€ anprobiert, von denen mir keiner passte.
Ungelogen - ich habe 5 oder 6 Helme anprobiert. Der 6. oder 7. hat mir gepasst. 
Helmgröße ist jetzt XL.

Das ist eine ganz andere Welt. Das Anziehen war eine Geburt.
Bei einem Klapphelm zieht man den Helm einfach über den Hinterkopf. Beim Integralhelm reiße ich mir gefühlt fast die Ohren ab. 
Ich höre im Integralhelm auch besser. Meiner Meinung nach ist es einen Ticken leiser.
Ich habe anfangs sogar gedacht, dass der Helm schon kaputt ist, aber es war das Plastik am Motorrad was ich zum ersten Mal vibrieren höre konnte.
Jetzt merke ich erst, wie dump der Sound meiens Klapphelmes war. 


Kurz vorher habe ich vor mir auch noch einen Motorradunfall miterlebt.
Die Polizei stand auf der anderen Straßenseite rechts am Rand vor einem Auto. Ich schaute kurz auf eine RadfahrerIN  rechts neben mir und hörte nur Reifenquietschen und ein lautes Krachen.
Als meine Ampel grün wurde und ich losfuhr sah ich, wie eine Scrambler-Maschine auf dem Boden lag, überall weiße Kratzer im Asphalt und ein Fahrer in T-Shirt, Shorts, aber mit Helm und Handschuhen auf dem Boden.
Die Polizei hatte ihm schon geholfen, sonst wäre ich schnell rübergerannt.

Ich frage mich nur, was passiert ist.
Ich vermute, dass er die Polizei beachtet hat und nicht gemerkt hat, dass seine Ampel schon eine Weile rot war (mindestens die 20 Sekunden, die ich schon wartete.).

In letzter Zeit passiert aber wieder viel Mist.
-Ein Freundesfreund stirbt nach einem Wheelie, weil er mit dem Kopf unter eine Leitplanke krachte.
Todlicher Unfall: Motorradfahrer geriet unter Leitplanke – B 266 bei Kommern gesperrt | Kolner Stadt-Anzeiger
Zwei Tote nach Motorradunfallen in der Eifel - Rheinland - Nachrichten - WDR
-Fahrer und Beifahrer einer anderen Maschine bei mir in der Nähe krachten in einen Transporter.
Transporter nimmt in Heimerzheim Motorrad die Vorfahrt: Motorradfahrer stirbt bei schwerem Unfall auf L182 | General-Anzeiger Bonn
usw.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. Juni 2017)

War am Sonntag in der Eifel und was da alles an Polizei mittlerweile rumkriecht, ist echt nicht mehr witzig. Man kann es auch übertreiben. Und wo die dann wirklich gebraucht wird, wird gespart ohne Ende. Echt arm.


----------



## Rat Six (14. Juni 2017)

STSLeon schrieb:


> das Warten ist vorbei. Meine SuperSport steht endlich in meiner Garage


Gratulation, sie sieht richtig scharf aus. Und immer dran denken: "Gummierte Seite nach unten, lackierte Seite nach oben!"



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Klapphelme (bzw. mein Nolan N91) sind schwer und laut. Hinzu kommt, dass sie teurer sind.
> Mein Klapphelm kostete 260€, habe den Preis aber durch Zufälle auf 200€ runterbekommen.


Da kann ich nur eingeschränkt zustimmen. Ich habe mir nun auch einen neuen Helm gekauft, einen Scorpion Exo ADV-1. Eine Mischung aus Klapphelm und Offroadhelm. Vorher habe ich einen Integralhelm benutzt. Nun nach 300km kann ich sagen, dass mein Integralhelm definitiv lauter war, trotz dem Umstand, dass ich am Scorpion den Sonnenschild oben montiert habe. Beim Gewicht stimme ich zu, der ADV-1 ist schwerer als mein Integralhelm, aber nicht in einem für mich wahrnehmbaren Ausmaß. Preislich sehe ich da auch keine großen Unterschiede. Ich bekomme Klapphelme für 700€ und genauso Integralhelme für diesen Preis. Mein Klapper hat 250€ gekostet und somit 70@ weniger als mein alter Integralhelm und das bei deutlich besserer Qualität.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. Juni 2017)

Ich hab nen Nolan N87 und kann mich absolut nicht beklagen. Liegt gut auf und ist auch nicht zu laut.


----------



## Thaiminater (16. Juni 2017)

Sind hier 50er eig auch erlaubt? Ich hab nämlich ein richtiges Moped. So richtig mit Pedalen. 30 Jahre gestanden und nach einem Tag arbeit wieder am laufen.  Hier mal nen Bild : https://www.iphpbb3.com/forum/file/11824566nx34748/1947_2017061523_img20170615213229054.jpg


----------



## MfDoom (17. Juni 2017)

@Rat Six: Wie ist das DCT deiner neuen Africa Twin, sinnvolles Feature?


----------



## orca113 (19. Juni 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> War am Sonntag in der Eifel und was da alles an Polizei mittlerweile rumkriecht, ist echt nicht mehr witzig. Man kann es auch übertreiben. Und wo die dann wirklich gebraucht wird, wird gespart ohne Ende. Echt arm.



Tja unser Verbrecher-Staat (sorry, ich habe jedes Jahr ne schlechtere Meinung von Deutschland und vor allem seiner Regierung), weiß halt wie und wo man "Geld einnimmt". Am besten mit vielen Staatsdienern da wo man am ehesten Bußgelder kassieren kann und es als Schutz für den Bürger verkaufen kann.

Vergewaltiger, Mörder oder Einbrecher fassen oder noch besser Verbrechen verhindern ist nicht rentabel. 

Da lieber in der Eifel Motorradfahrer abzocken. Die PKW Fahrer werden ja schon an allen anderen Ecken geschröpft.

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen dieser Tage. Früher wurden mal Strecken gesperrt aber heute fährt Polizei rum ohne ende.


----------



## Rat Six (19. Juni 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> @Rat Six: Wie ist das DCT deiner neuen Africa Twin, sinnvolles Feature?


Ich habe die Version mit normaler Schaltung. Das DCT hatte ich lediglich auf der Probemaschine. Dort fand ich es sehr gut und vor allem in der Stadt hat es einem das Leben richtig angenehm gemacht. Honda hat hier wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet und der Hauptgrund für mich, das DCT nicht zu nehmen waren 1000€ Aufpreis. Durch die lineare Motorabstimmung kann man die Twin so schaltfaul fahren, dass ich das DCT nur selten vermisse. 

Freitag habe ich meine Maschine aus der Inspektion zurück bekommen. Heute kann ich wieder anrufen, irgendetwas haben die beim Zusammenbau vermurkst. Ich muss nun länger den Startknopf gedrückt halten bis der Motor zündet und sobald ich den Knopf loslasse stirbt der Motor sofort. Nur durch Vollgas nach der Zündung bleibt der Motor am leben, dann hängt die Drehzahl bei 4-5k Umdrehungen fest und es braucht einen weiteren kräftigen Gasstoß, damit sie auf Standgasniveau abfällt.


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Juni 2017)

Was für Helme könnt ihr empfehlen? Ich bin Brillenträger mit nem Kopfumfang von 61 cm. Ich hab mir mal den hier bestellt da er gute Test hat. Aber falls er nicht passt würde ich noch andere ausprobieren.
Hjc IS MAX II FLAT BLACK RUBBERTONE RYAN L: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## DOcean (19. Juni 2017)

Helm ist immer schwierig, muss man eigentlich probieren, jeder Kopf ist anders...

Ich kann meinen Klapphelm (Nolan xxx) auch mit Brille aufsetzen, ein Freund seinen Schuberth nicht...


----------



## TheJudge (19. Juni 2017)

hatte den originalen Schuberth Concept und mittlerweile den C3. Nächste Helm wird mit Sicherheit dann auch ein C4 (oder Nachfolger) sein, war immer zufrieden von Lautstärke und Komfort. Sicherheitstechnisch kann man bei Schuberth glaube ich auch blind kaufen, kenne jetzt keinen Helm der bei Tests schlecht abgeschnitten hätte.

Wie DOcean aber geschrieben hat, am besten mal zu Polo, HG, Louis oder ähnlichen gehen und ein paar Modelle aufsetzen.


----------



## MfDoom (19. Juni 2017)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Ich habe die Version mit normaler Schaltung. Das DCT hatte ich lediglich auf der Probemaschine. Dort fand ich es sehr gut und vor allem in der Stadt hat es einem das Leben richtig angenehm gemacht. Honda hat hier wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet und der Hauptgrund für mich, das DCT nicht zu nehmen waren 1000€ Aufpreis. Durch die lineare Motorabstimmung kann man die Twin so schaltfaul fahren, dass ich das DCT nur selten vermisse.
> 
> Freitag habe ich meine Maschine aus der Inspektion zurück bekommen. Heute kann ich wieder anrufen, irgendetwas haben die beim Zusammenbau vermurkst. Ich muss nun länger den Startknopf gedrückt halten bis der Motor zündet und sobald ich den Knopf loslasse stirbt der Motor sofort. Nur durch Vollgas nach der Zündung bleibt der Motor am leben, dann hängt die Drehzahl bei 4-5k Umdrehungen fest und es braucht einen weiteren kräftigen Gasstoß, damit sie auf Standgasniveau abfällt.



Das hört sich nach einem seltsamen Problem an, sehr ärgerlich. Eventuell ja was an der Elektronik, ich nehme an die Maschine hat Ride by wire


----------



## Rat Six (20. Juni 2017)

Nö, kein Ride by Wire. Hier ist noch der gute alte Gaszug verbaut. Verärgert bin ich jetzt nicht direkt, ich würde es eher als genervt bezeichnen. Naja, heute Abends bringe ich sie wieder zu Honda.


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2017)

@Thai: Nolan macht passende Helme für große, bebrillte Köpfe. Hab das selbe Maß, wie du, und bin mit meinem mittlerweile etwas betagten N85 immer noch zufrieden. N bisschen leiser könnte er sein. Trotz seinen 5 Jahren und etlichen km tragen sitzt er schön straff.
Wie schon gesagt: fahr in nen Laden und probier n paar Modelle durch. Es passt nicht jeder Helm auf jeden Kopf.


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte Heute richtig Mitleid mit meiner Maschine weil sie keine Wasserkühlung hat.
Bei 34°C im Schatten im Kolonnenverkehr -.-


----------



## STSLeon (21. Juni 2017)

Unschön... du warst nachher aber auch gut durch geschwitzt


----------



## Rat Six (21. Juni 2017)

Jo, aktuell ist es unschön, auf der Fahrt zur Werkstatt hatte ich gestern 36°C. In solchen Situationen bin ich froh, dass meine Flüssigkeitskühlung hat.
Nach einem ersten Blick hat der Mechaniker auf ein bei Honda bekanntes Problem der Africa Twin getippt, fehlerhafter Startknopf. Naja, abwarten was rauskommt. Fürs erste habe ich sie in der Werkstatt gelassen.


----------



## Rat Six (30. Juni 2017)

Habe die Twin letzten Freitag zurückbekommen. Sie läuft nun wieder problemlos. Tatsächlich war es der Startknopf der die Probleme ausgelöst hat. Komisch, dass Honda hier nicht in der Produktion bereits nachbessert.
Tja, seit ich sie habe regnet es hier. So hat man es gern...


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2017)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Tja, seit ich sie habe regnet es hier. So hat man es gern...



Das Problem kenn ich nur zu gut. Sobald ich Zeit hätte hat das Wetter andere Pläne ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Juli 2017)

Dieses Jahr scheint mir das Wetter aber  wirklich extrem wechselhaft zu sein.
Ostern und Pfingsten und immer mal wieder zwischendurch schwimmt alles weg und dann kommen auch mal ein paar super schöne heiße Tage dazwischen.
Ist ein reines Glücksspiel, wenn man langfristig etwas geplant hat.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. Juli 2017)

Ich bin heute auch bei starkem Regen zur Arbeit.

Jetzt habe ich erst bemerkt, wie viele Gullideckel Bonn hat.

Dass ich nicht angehalten wurde und einen Alkoholtest wegen den Schlangenlinien machen musste, wundert mich.  

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (12. Juli 2017)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr scheint mir das Wetter aber  wirklich extrem wechselhaft zu sein.
> Ostern und Pfingsten und immer mal wieder zwischendurch schwimmt alles weg und dann kommen auch mal ein paar super schöne heiße Tage dazwischen.
> Ist ein reines Glücksspiel, wenn man langfristig etwas geplant hat.



Wie sagt man so schön: "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten"


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Juli 2017)

Joa das sowieso....


----------



## the.hai (12. Juli 2017)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr scheint mir das Wetter aber  wirklich extrem wechselhaft zu sein.
> Ostern und Pfingsten und immer mal wieder zwischendurch schwimmt alles weg und dann kommen auch mal ein paar super schöne heiße Tage dazwischen.
> Ist ein reines Glücksspiel, wenn man langfristig etwas geplant hat.



Deswegen miete ich mir am Wochenende meist nur noch nen Mustang Cabrio und park die MT 10 in der Garage^^


----------



## Rat Six (13. Juli 2017)

Heute endlich wieder Sonnenschein, zumindest bis morgen früh. Also direkt die Twin rausgeholt und damit zur Arbeit gedüst. Auf dem Heimweg dann mit dem Kollegen an der Tanke treffen und von dort zusammen nach Hause. Es sind die kleinen Dinge (230kg) die das Leben schön machen.


----------



## orca113 (16. Juli 2017)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr scheint mir das Wetter aber  wirklich extrem wechselhaft zu sein.
> Ostern und Pfingsten und immer mal wieder zwischendurch schwimmt alles weg und dann kommen auch mal ein paar super schöne heiße Tage dazwischen.
> Ist ein reines Glücksspiel, wenn man langfristig etwas geplant hat.



Kann ich nur bestätigen hier für das Rheinland.

Heute gegen 13 Uhr in die Eifel aufgebrochen mit meiner kleinen 750er Ina. Vorher war es noch regnerisch und grau. Gegen 11 dann klärte es ein wenig auf und die Straßen wurden trocken. Dann 21 grad und trocken. Perfekt. Ein echter Genuss. Bin eben bis 17.30 gefahren. Für alle die es kennen: haben auf nen Kaffee und ein Wasser Pause im Kaffee Ahrwind gemacht und bin dann weiter gedüst. So macht Moped Spass bei dem Wetter. Wünsche nur es wäre mal etwas beständiger und nicht immer von 0 auf 100 in 24h...


----------



## Icedaft (17. Juli 2017)

Ach ja, das ist der Grund, warum ich mich im Forum in den letzten Wochen so rar gemacht habe... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mai und Juni waren bei uns zum Moppedfahren doch recht ordentlich, der Juli war bis dato so Lala...


----------



## MfDoom (17. Juli 2017)

Schönes Moped


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2017)

So Leute, plant einer am WE ne Runde in der Eifel zu fahren?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Juli 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> So Leute, plant einer am WE ne Runde in der Eifel zu fahren?


Eventuell ich, wenn du dir das antun willst.  Muss aber noch gucken, ob ich morgen Zeit habe.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Juli 2017)

Hach, ich liebe einfach die Schwätzchen mit anderen Fahrern während einer Rotphase. 

Ein Autofahrer einen Motorradfahrer geschnitten:

Ich halte neben dem Motorradfahrer: "Was war denn seine Mission?"
Er: "Watt?"
Ich: "Ja, watt wollte der denn? Hat der keine Augen?"
Er: "Ich habe keine Ahnung. Aber man kann durch seine blöde Fahrradhalterung nicht mal die Blinker sehen."
Ich: "Ja, watt will man da machen?"

Danach hat er immer wieder Platz an der Ampel gelassen, damit ich neben ihm halten konnte.  
So pflegt man einen guten Umgang.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Juli 2017)

Moinsen,

gibt es hier jemanden der ne Harley Iron 883 oder Roadster fährt (Modell >= 2016)?
Momentan ist die Iron 883 mein Favorit (nächstes Jahr gibt es dann auch mal ne Probefahrt). Mich würde mal die allgemeine Erfahrung mit den beiden Motorrädern interessieren.  Und ob die 800ccm der Iron ausreicht?

Gruß!


----------



## orca113 (10. August 2017)

Hallo, mein Favorit ist die Roadster:

Bin im Vergangenen September die Roadster 2 Stunden Probegefahren und im April letztes Jahr die Iron 883. Ganz klar habe ich nachher gesagt das es die 1200 Roadster sein muss. 1. Besseres Fahrwerk, es fühlt sich alles wesentlich sicherer an und auch bei sportlicher Gangart macht so eine Roadster Richtig spaß. Nicht zu hart nicht zu weich gefedert und alles ist super zu handeln. 2. besserer Vortrieb und besser klang 3. Optik (ist Geschmackssache klar) die Iron ist ohne zweifel schön aber in natura hat sie den Charakter eines Fahrrads. Weiß auch nicht wie groß du bist aber ich mit 1,81 (was nicht extrem groß ist) passte besser auf die Roadster


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. August 2017)

Am Wochenende geht es Schutzkleidung+Helm kaufen.   Irgendwas, worauf man achten sollte?


----------



## Rat Six (10. August 2017)

Die Protektoren sollten an der richtigen Stelle liegen, ansonsten nimm was dir gefällt.


----------



## moe (10. August 2017)

Wenn du dich für nen Helm entschieden hast, lass ihn ruhig ne halbe Stunde auf um sicher zu gehen, dass er auch auf längere Strecke bequem sitzt.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende geht es Schutzkleidung+Helm kaufen.   Irgendwas, worauf man achten sollte?



Jacke nicht zu weit kaufen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (16. August 2017)

Danke für eure Tips!

Heute war meine erste Fahrstunde. Soweit niemanden umgefahren  Lief gut, nur beim Anfahren ein paar Mal vergessen, dass der Fuß noch auf der Bremse ist.


----------



## moe (9. September 2017)

Tach Leute,
bei meiner Bandit verstellt sich die Kupplung von alleine, sprich ich mach ne Grundeinstellung und der Druckpunkt wandert am Hebel immer weiter nach "vorne", der Hebelweg bis zum einkuppeln wird also kleiner. Das ganze ist nicht wirklich reproduzierbar, manchmal dauerts 1000km, manchmal nur 30. Seit das auftritt, "knallen" auch die höheren Gänge beim schalten, wobei es nach oben weniger wird. 

Jemand ne Idee, was das sein könnte? Das Problem hab ich schon ne ganze Weile, der Zug sollte es also nicht sein, der musste ja schon längst gerissen sein. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Orth (12. September 2017)

Hey moe,
schraub mal den Seitendeckel ab, da wo der Zug in den "Motor" geht. Dahinter sitzt eine art Schnecke mit Aufnahme für den Zug. Diese ist aus Blech und gibt vielleicht den Geist auf. Die Schnecke drückt dann auf die Drückstange und betätigt die Kupplung. Dann nimm den Zug ganz heraus und versuche ihn mit den Fingern in der Hülle hin und her zu schieben, vielleicht kannst du erspüren ob er sich im Inneren aufspleißt. Geht er nicht ganz sauber, austauschen. Hebel ausbauen , alles sauber machen und neu fetten.

Gruß Orth


----------



## moe (12. September 2017)

Moin Orth,

an der Ausrückschnecke hab ich mal n bisschen rumgespielt, fühlt sich sehr "flatterig" an. Vor allem das kleine Blech, was die Kugeln drinnen hält. Drehe ich das Blech um ein paar Grad und zieh dann die Kupplung gibt's Knackgeräusche und es wird mehr oder weniger in seine Ausgangslage zurück gedreht. Hatte nur noch keine Zeit, die Schnecke auszubauen. Zug werde ich mal prüfen, wenn's aufhört, zu regnen (muss leider draußen schrauben). 

Gruß moe


----------



## Orth (12. September 2017)

hey moe, 
wenn du die Schnecke ausbaust, position merken! Wenn nicht alles zusammengebaut ist fühlt sich das Ding aber auch immer etwas flatterig an. Die Schnecke mal säuber und leicht fetten. Meist geht aber nur die Aufnahme für den Zug kaputt.
Schau doch mal bei Polo oder so was ein Zug kostet, kann nicht viel sein. Falls dieser ja schon etwas auf dem Buckel hat ist es immer ein Gewinn ihn zu ersetzen. Dreck und Gammel sammelt sich immer im Zug an, da hilft auch kein Schmieren auf dauer.
Den Hebel nicht vergessen, da wo die Schraube durchgeht sitzt eine kleine Buchse die gern ausschlägt und verkanntet. Bei allen Bikes, wird gern vernachlässigt. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## moe (12. September 2017)

Danke dir schon mal soweit. 
Hab mich heute leider auf nasser Straße lang gemacht und brauch nu erstmal n neuen Motordeckel. Wenn der da ist, schaue ich mir die Kupplung nochmal an. 
N neuer Zug wäre nicht das Problem, kost ja nur n Zehner.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. September 2017)

Oh Shit. Ist bei dir alles gut?


----------



## moe (13. September 2017)

Jou, alles gut bei mir. Hab beim abbiegen etwas zu viel Gas gegeben, dann ist das Hinterrad weg gerutscht. Außer blauen Flecken hab ich nix abbekommen. Meine Klamotten haben komischerweise nicht einen Kratzer, obwohl ich schon n paar Meter gerutscht bin. 

Meine kleine hat's schlimmer getroffen. Anlasserfreilaufdeckel hin, Verkleidung zerschubbert und die Haltenasen gebrochen. Kotzt mich richtig an. Das war sowas von unnötig. 

Aber danke der Nachfrage. [emoji4]


----------



## DOcean (14. September 2017)

da sieht man mal wieder richtige Klamotten helfen!

Schön das dir nichts passiert ist!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. September 2017)

Habe vor Wochen mit Leuten aus einer Facebook-Gruppe eine Tour zum Kurven fahren gemacht:


Spoiler



Ich habe echt eine Kurvenangst. 
Kurven die bergauf- oder ab gehen, machen mir so Schiss, dass ich die fast mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahre.

Alleine würde ich die Kurven packen, weil ich dann mein Tempo steigern kann, wenn ich langsam anfange.
Blöd war halt, dass hinter uns auch massig Leute fuhren und man dann quasi unbewusst niemanden "aufhalten" will und dann Gas gibt.

2-3x bin ich in den Gegenverkehr gekommen und 2x fast von der Straße runter.
Entweder war ich zu schnell oder ich hatte zu viel Schiss, mich richtig reinzulegen.

Ich sage es mal so: Gott sei Dank gab es kaum Gegenverkehr. 

Als ich mir dann am Abend bewusst machte, dass die Tour auch tödlich hätte ausgehen können, erreichte mich die Nachricht, dass der Vater von ganz aaaalten Kumpels auf dem Bike dort gestorben ist, wo ich keine Stunde früher lang gefahren bin.
Das ist natürlich auch nochmal ein brutales Gefühl.

POL-PDMY: Verkehrsunfall mit todlich verletztem Motorradfahrer auf der B258, Nurburg | Pressemitteilung Polizeidirektion Mayen "POL-PDMY: Verkehrsunfall mit tödlich verletztem Motorradfahrer auf der B258, Nürburg "




Noch eine Frage:
Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr anfahrt und es sich plötzlich so anfühlt, als würdet ihr auf Kaugummi fahren, weil das Bike sich so "zäh" bewegt?
Das habe ich manchmal. Erst kann ich voll durchballern und beschleunige ziemlich gut und ab der nächsten Ampel kommt man "kaum" vom Fleck. 




moe schrieb:


> Jou, alles gut bei mir. Hab beim abbiegen etwas zu viel Gas gegeben, dann ist das Hinterrad weg gerutscht. [...] Kotzt mich richtig an. Das war sowas von unnötig.





Spoiler



Ich konnte mich zum Glück bis jetzt immer retten. Mal einen nassen Gullideckel in der Kurve nicht schnell genug gesehen oder zu viel Schräglage bei eigentlich nicht soooo nassem Asphalt etc.

Mein Motorrad stellt sich dann immer schlagartig auf, hält sich aber dann zum Glück.
Was aber ekelhaft ist, ist wenn man zu schnell runterschaltet oder leicht zu stark bremst und das Hinterrad dann leicht ausbricht. Man weiß nicht "Falle ich jetzt oder rette ich mich?" 

Aber gut, das "nichts" ist bei dir (gesundheitlich).

Zum Thema unnötig: Nach meinen ersten 5 Kilometern bin ich beim Aufsteigen in ein Loch getreten -> 3500€ Neufahrzeug und ein mindestens 200€ teurer Lackschaden für einen Azubi. 
Kann dir aber sagen, dass der "Schmerz" vorbeigeht.  Am Anfang ärgert man sich zu Tode, aber nach einiger Zeit ist es nur noch ein "Ja, hätte nicht sein müssen, aber ist nicht mehr zu ändern."


----------



## MfDoom (14. September 2017)

Wenn du dich in der Kurve so unsicher fühlst kann das auch am Moped liegen. Als Anfänger ist das aber bis zu einem gewissen Grad ganz normal.
Der Reifendruck und wie weit die Reifen abgefahren sind macht auch einiges zum Kurvenverhalten aus, ich spüre es in der Kurve wenn ich mal wieder den Luftdruck erhöhen muss. Auf solche Dinge muss man als Motorradfahrer ein Auge haben

Meine alte Monster ist mit 3/4 abgefahrenem Vordereifen furchtbar in die Kurven reingekippt, war sehr nervig.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> ...


Also in der Stadt liebe ich die Kurven. wir haben hier in Bonn manchmal Straßen, wo scharfe Kurven sind und da baller ich liebendgern durch. Oder im Kreisverkehr schön reinlegen.  

Sobald es aber außerhalb der Stadt geht, fühle ich mich in Kurven nicht mehr sicher. Da habe ich immer Schiss, dass ich aus der Spur rutsche, Gegenverkehr auftritt oder Hindernisse im Weg sind.
Setz mich von mir aus auf die Rennstrecke und ich fahre die Kurven selbstbewusst, aber Serpentinen kann ich vergessen. 

Aber den Reifendruck werde ich auch nochmal kontrollieren.  Danke fürs Erinnern.


----------



## MfDoom (14. September 2017)

Immer da hin schauen wo du hinfahren willst, auf den Scheitelpunkt der Kurve, wie beim Skifahren, dann fährt sie von alleine die Kurve


----------



## blautemple (14. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Immer da hin schauen wo du hinfahren willst, auf den Scheitelpunkt der Kurve, wie beim Skifahren, dann fährt sie von alleine die Kurve



Das kann man auch gut üben in dem man einfach mal ganz stumpf im Kreis fährt. Da musst du dir die ganze Zeit einen neuen Punkt suchen und sobald du woanders hinschaust kommst du raus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## moe (14. September 2017)

@DOcean: Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nur die Jacke meiner Lederkombi, Helm und Handschuhe anhatte. Dazu ne Jeans und Sneaker. Ist mir für den Weg zur Arbeit durch die Stadt zu blöd, die komplette Kombi anzuziehen.
Bin aber trotzdem froh, dass zwischen mir und dem Asphalt ne Lage Protektoren war.

@Novo: Ging mir am Anfang auch so, v.a. bei Linkskurven bergab. Was auf jeden Fall hilft, sind die richtige Blickführung und langsames rantasten an höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten. Zur Blickführung gibts genug Videos auf Youtube, einfach mal reinschauen. Wenn es bei dir in der Nähe wenig befahrene Straßen gibt, kannst du da gut bei langsamer Fahrt üben.
Wenn du Angst vor Kurven hast und nem Fahrer mit Erfahrung hinterherfahren kannst, hilft das auch ungemein, um ne gute Linie kennen zu lernen. Klemm deinen Blick an sein Heck, dann geht es "immer der Nase nach" ganz von alleine. Hälst du den Kopf in Schräglage gerade?

Bist du eher der Drücker, oder der Leger? Ich persönlich lege mich nie groß rein, sondern drücke meine Maschine nur in die Kurven. Dadurch habe ich ein feineres Gefühl und kann viel schneller reagieren (Stichwort Gewichtsverlagerung).



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage:
> Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr anfahrt und es sich plötzlich so anfühlt, als  würdet ihr auf Kaugummi fahren, weil das Bike sich so "zäh" bewegt?


Kenne ich so nur von meinem Auto, hab aber bis heute nicht rausgefunden, woran das liegt.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich zum Glück bis jetzt immer retten. Mal einen  nassen Gullideckel in der Kurve nicht schnell genug gesehen oder zu viel  Schräglage bei eigentlich nicht soooo nassem Asphalt etc.
> 
> Mein Motorrad stellt sich dann immer schlagartig auf, hält sich aber dann zum Glück.
> Was aber ekelhaft ist, ist wenn man zu schnell runterschaltet oder  leicht zu stark bremst und das Hinterrad dann leicht ausbricht. Man weiß  nicht "Falle ich jetzt oder rette ich mich?"


Da war nix mehr mit retten. Reifen kalt, Straße nass und kalt, müde vom Arbeiten.  Naja, lieber rutschen, als ein Highsider. Wenn das Hinterrad leicht ausbricht, kann man das ganz gut mit dem Hintern kontrollieren, finde ich.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. September 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Wenn du Angst vor Kurven hast und nem Fahrer mit Erfahrung hinterherfahren kannst, hilft das auch ungemein, um ne gute Linie kennen zu lernen.


Bei der besagten Tour bin ich mit erfahrenen Fahrern gefahren.

Vor mir fuhr einer und hinter mir die drei anderen, damit ich nicht irgendwann den Anschluss verliere.
Es ging eigentlich relativ klar, aber es gab dann manchmal so scharfe Kurven, dass sogar die erfahrenen Fahrer manche Kurven schneiden mussten, weil man die fast unmöglich ordentlich fahren konnte.
Was mich am meisten "aufregt" sind diese Serpentinen-Kurven. Ich kann mit diesen Kurven die hoch- oder runter führen nichts anfangen. 

Wie ich fahren SOLL, weiß ich. Ich schaffe es aber nicht, weil ich immer Schiss habe, dass in der nächsten Kurve was passiert.


moe schrieb:


> Hälst du den Kopf in Schräglage gerade?


Ja, den Kopf halte ich bei Schräglage gerade, aber ehrlich gesagt merke ich keinen "Unterschied", ob ich ihn gerade oder schräg halte.


moe schrieb:


> Bist du eher der Drücker, oder der Leger? Ich persönlich lege mich nie groß rein, sondern drücke meine Maschine nur in die Kurven. Dadurch habe ich ein feineres Gefühl und kann viel schneller reagieren (Stichwort Gewichtsverlagerung).


Ich bin eher der Leger. Wenn ich durch den Stadtverkehr "cruise" drücke ich aber lieber.

Zu einem gewissen Maß kann ich mich beim Legen auch noch retten. Mir wurde schon so oft in Schräglage die Vorfahrt genommen. Ich schaffe es irgendwie mit Hüftbewegungen die Linie zu ändern und dann aufrecht schnell zu bremsen. Mit dem Drücken werde ich mich mal beschäftigen.


----------



## blautemple (15. September 2017)

Ich denke sowas legt sich einfach mit der Zeit. Wie viel Kilometer bist du denn mit deiner Maschine schon gefahren?
Es dauert halt auch einfach eine gewisse Zeit bis du das nötige Vertrauen für die Maschine entwickelst.


----------



## taks (15. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich denke sowas legt sich einfach mit der Zeit. Wie viel Kilometer bist du denn mit deiner Maschine schon gefahren?
> Es dauert halt auch einfach eine gewisse Zeit bis du das nötige Vertrauen für die Maschine entwickelst.



Bis das Hinterrad mal wieder ein Eigenleben entwickelt.
Dann fängt es wieder von Vorne an (zumindest bei mir ^^ )


----------



## moe (15. September 2017)

Serpentinen fahre ich nur gerne hoch, runter macht keinen Spaß. 


Hat hier mal jemand Gussalu geklebt? Konkret geht es darum, den Riss in meinem Anlasserfreilaufdeckel zu zukleben, damit da kein Öl mehr raus tropft. Ist doch schwieriger als gedacht, auf die schnelle nen gebrauchten originalen aufzutreiben.


----------



## taks (15. September 2017)

Bei einem Puch Maxi hab ich mal einen Teil der Einfassung der Lichtmaschine mit Flüssigmetallkleber wieder angeklebt.
Leider ist der Kleber geschmolzen und der Motor war zur Sau -.-


----------



## moe (15. September 2017)

Das will ich möglichst vermeiden. 

War das Zeug nicht temperaturbeständig genug?


----------



## taks (15. September 2017)

moe schrieb:


> War das Zeug nicht temperaturbeständig genug?



Offensichtlich nicht


----------



## MfDoom (15. September 2017)

Gibt so zeug um auspüffe zu reparieren


----------



## moe (15. September 2017)

Black Seal von Weicon scheint da wohl das Maß der Dinge zu sein. Will mir nur wegen dem kleinen riss keine ganze Flasche kaufen. 
Ich werde morgen mal die Werkstatt um die Ecke fragen, ob die sowas in der Art haben und mir das kleben.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Der Reifendruck und wie weit die Reifen abgefahren sind macht auch einiges zum Kurvenverhalten aus, ich spüre es in der Kurve wenn ich mal wieder den Luftdruck erhöhen muss





xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aber den Reifendruck werde ich auch nochmal kontrollieren.  Danke fürs Erinnern.


Ja, war zu niedrig.  Mal gucken, wie es sich jetzt wieder so fährt. ^^


blautemple schrieb:


> Ich denke sowas legt sich einfach mit der Zeit. Wie viel Kilometer bist du denn mit deiner Maschine schon gefahren?


Ich habe jetzt zwischen 3500 und 3600 Kilometer drauf.
Mir ist letztens aufgefallen, dass ich seit November so wenig drauf habe. Meine Freunde hatten in den ersten paar Monaten schon 10-15.000 Kilometer.  
Wenn ich im November 2018 um die 10.000 Kilometer drauf habe, kann ich das Motorrad fast für den Neupreis wieder verkaufen - das ist der Vorteil bei 125ern.  


blautemple schrieb:


> Es dauert halt auch einfach eine gewisse Zeit bis du das nötige Vertrauen für die Maschine entwickelst.


Selbstbewusst bin ich mit dem Teil meiner Meinung nach schon.
Nur bin ich halt eher der Stadt-Fahrer: Ich fahre mit dem Teil 11 Kilometer zur Schule und 10 Kilometer zur Arbeit. Manchmal fahre ich auch einfach durch die Innenstadt, um andere Maschinen zu finden.



Zum Thema andere Maschinen: Hat einer von euch schon von SWM gehört? Ich verfolge die seit Anfang diesen Jahres.
Soweit ich weiß haben die mal KTM gehört und sind jetzt bei Husqvarna.
Jedenfalls bauen die die alten Husqvarna-Modelle unter ihrem Namen und andere Maschinen.

Modelle: SWM-Motorrad

So, wie ich es auf facebook sehe, sind die wohl im BREXIT-Land gut vertreten. Mir hat es die 500er Supermoto von denen angetan.


----------



## orca113 (18. September 2017)

> Ich habe jetzt zwischen 3500 und 3600 Kilometer drauf.
> Mir ist letztens aufgefallen, dass ich seit November so wenig drauf habe. Meine Freunde hatten in den ersten paar Monaten schon 10-15.000 Kilometer.
> Wenn ich im November 2018 um die 10.000 Kilometer drauf habe, kann ich das Motorrad fast für den Neupreis wieder verkaufen - das ist der Vorteil bei 125ern.



Wenn du dich ja mal ein paar Kilometer mehr in Richtung Eifel bewegen würdest anstatt in der blöden Stadt dann würdest du a noch mehr Spass haben, b richtig Kurvenfahren lernen und c wesentlich flotter mehr Km drauf haben (Folge von a) 

Wenn das Wetter nochmal hübsch ist (grade im Oktober ist das Farbenspiel der Natur in der Eifel richtig schön) melde dich doch mal


----------



## MfDoom (18. September 2017)

Wie oft hast du sie nochmal hingelegt, dann wird's schwer mit "fast zum neupreis" verkaufen


----------



## orca113 (18. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du sie nochmal hingelegt, dann wird's schwer mit "fast zum neupreis" verkaufen





Genau. Aber wundern würde es mich nicht bei diesem 125er Preis-Irrsinn momentan.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. September 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich ja mal ein paar Kilometer mehr in Richtung Eifel bewegen würdest anstatt in der blöden Stadt dann würdest du a noch mehr Spass haben, b richtig Kurvenfahren lernen und c wesentlich flotter mehr Km drauf haben (Folge von a)


Ja, da hast du recht.  Momentan habe ich durch die Ausbildung weniger Zeit als vorher und kann deshalb nur freitags bis sonntags fahren, wenn ich überhaupt dazu komme. Gesten habe ich mit meinem Kumpel seinen neuen Reifen eingefahren. ^^


orca113 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter nochmal hübsch ist (grade im Oktober ist das Farbenspiel der Natur in der Eifel richtig schön) melde dich doch mal


Auf jeden Fall!  Blöd ist halt echt nur das Wetter. Morgens fahre ich in der Sonne zur Arbeit und abends im Regen nach Hause. Das ist echt unberechenbar momentan.
Gestern wollten wir eine längere Fahrt unternehmen, aber plötzlich hat es geschüttet.





MfDoom schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du sie nochmal hingelegt, dann wird's schwer mit "fast zum neupreis" verkaufen


- Einen Umfaller nach den ersten 5 Kilometern
- Einen Rutscher über Kies
- Einmal wurde mir die Vorfahrt genommen, aber ich konnte die Situation retten
Das einzige, was davon blieb, ist eine Macke am Auspuff und ein wegpolierter Kratzer in der Scheibe ^^


orca113 schrieb:


> Genau. Aber wundern würde es mich nicht bei diesem 125er Preis-Irrsinn momentan.


Richtig. Die Yamaha-Modelle kosten z.B. neu um die 4.500€.
Die kannst Du problemlos bei leichter Pflege für 2.200 bis 3.000€ verkaufen.
Wenn Du sie gut erhälst, kannst Du schon mehr verlangen.

Aprilia, KTM und Yamaha sind die teuren Motorradhersteller unter den 125ern.


----------



## MfDoom (21. September 2017)

STSLeon schrieb:


> das Warten ist vorbei. Meine SuperSport steht endlich in meiner Garage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie war der Sommer so, bis jetzt?


----------



## orca113 (22. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Wie war der Sommer so, bis jetzt?



Bei STS Leon sieht man wo die Kohle ist...


----------



## taks (22. September 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Genau. Aber wundern würde es mich nicht bei diesem 125er Preis-Irrsinn momentan.



Jop, meine 20 jährige 125er Virago kann man problemlos für 1500€ weg bringen ^^


----------



## MfDoom (22. September 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bei STS Leon sieht man wo die Kohle ist...



Dafür kann man das schon raushauen 
Eine Panigale ist ja noch ne ganze Ecke drüber. Die wäre mir eine Nummer zu Groß, ich würde mich damit sehr wahrscheinlich töten  
Aber eine Supersport würde mir gut reinlaufen


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. September 2017)

Spitzkehren mag ich auch nicht wirklich, und wirklich engere Kurven ebenfalls nicht so, bin eher der für schnellere Langegezogene zu haben.

Wobei ich jetzt mit der großen auch schon öfter mal bisschen Alpen fahr, und mit stärkerer Schräglage langsam auch immer weniger Bedenken hab.

Bei der 125er hat das Hinterrad auch einmal gemeint es muss im Kreisverkehr wegrutschen, hats zum Glück bis auf Schalthebel leicht verbogen nichts gebraucht.
Und beim bremsen mal schwänzelndes Heck schreckt mich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr, hatte ich bis jetzt schon oft genug.

Irgendwie klingt der Auspuff seit ner Weile gefühlt auch bisschen hohl, aber das bild ich mir wohl nur ein 

Und was ich immer noch super find, sie verbraucht keinen Tropfen Öl


----------



## orca113 (23. September 2017)

> Und was ich immer noch super find, sie verbraucht keinen Tropfen Öl



Na so super fand ich das nicht...

Generell kann man sagen das es keinen Verbrennungsmotor gibt der im gesunden zustand gar kein Öl "verbraucht". Weiss nicht wie die Zeiträume bei dir von Ölwechsel zu Ölwechsel sind aber gar kein Öl würde mir Sorgen machen. Ein Motor muss Öl verbrauchen, wenn auch ganz wenig. Dass man keinen Ölverbrauch feststellen kann liegt daran, dass Verbrennungsrückstände wie Ruß, oder umverbrannter Kraftstoff ins Öl gelangen und das Volumen erhöhen, was insgesamt für einen konstanten Ölpegel sorgen kann.
Was auch sein kann aber oft abwegig ist ist das die Zylinderwände schlecht gearbeitet sind. Zylinderwand ist quasi zu glatt weil der "Kreuzschliff" in der Massenfertigung mies ausgeführt ist, Öl wird vom Ölabstreifring komplett abgezogen und der obere Kolbenring läuft trocken...

Aber alles nur mal so hypothetisch. Meine Maschine braucht ein bißchen Öl genauso wie mein Auto auch. Beides wird nicht grad sanft behandelt aber technisch korrekt: Warmfahren, nicht dauerhaft wahnsinnige Drehzahlen und sie werden auch "kalt gefahren".


----------



## taks (26. September 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Generell kann man sagen das es keinen Verbrennungsmotor gibt der im gesunden zustand gar kein Öl "verbraucht".



Ich denke die Aussage war nur Sinnbildlich ^^
Aber meine hat auf die ~1500km die ich gefahren bin auch fast kein Öl verbraucht. Hab vllt. 50ml nachgekippt.


----------



## orca113 (27. September 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ich denke die Aussage war nur Sinnbildlich ^^
> Aber meine hat auf die ~1500km die ich gefahren bin auch fast kein Öl verbraucht. Hab vllt. 50ml nachgekippt.



Bei mir sind es bei 2000Km etwas mehr als 100ml

Das finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung. Aber so gut wie nichts von Ölwechsel zu Ölwechsel könnte schon Verdünnung sein.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. September 2017)

Ich habe letztens die Neuzulassungen von MOTORRAD Online gefunden.

Was mich sofort wunderte: Die BMW R 1200 GS ist gefühlt immer die meistverkaufteste bzw. meistneuangemeldete Maschine:
Top 20 der beliebtesten Motorrader - Neuzulassungen im August 2017 | 18.09.2017 | MOTORRADonline.de

Was macht die Maschine so attraktiv?
Klar, BMW - deutsche Wertarbeit (auf dem Papier  ), aber die kann sich doch in einem Jahr unmöglich mehrere hundert bis tausend Mal pro Monat verkaufen.
BMW R 1200 GS K50 – Wikipedia

-->
1170 cm³
125 PS bei 238 kg Gewicht = Leistungsgewicht von 0,53 PS pro kg


----------



## MfDoom (28. September 2017)

Mit dem Teil kannst du Supersportler in der Kurve jagen und gleichzeitig ists ein bequemer Autobahndampfer, hat ein sehr gutes Fahrwerk. Sicher ein geiles Möp, aber wie du schon sagst, schwer und gross und vor allem Schweineteuer im Unterhalt.
Ducati hat zu den Boxern meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil mit dem längs eingebauten V-Motor. Sie bauen viel schmaler auf und sind im Stau und an der Ampel zum durchmogeln besser geeignet. Zumindest war das bei der alten Multistrada 1000 oder 1100 noch so.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. September 2017)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Durchschnittsmotorradfahrer 50+ ist und du in der Regel mit 20-30 eher gebraucht kaufst, passt das schon ganz gut.


----------



## orca113 (28. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Mit dem Teil kannst du Supersportler in der Kurve jagen und gleichzeitig ists ein bequemer Autobahndampfer, hat ein sehr gutes Fahrwerk. Sicher ein geiles Möp, aber wie du schon sagst, schwer und gross und vor allem Schweineteuer im Unterhalt.
> Ducati hat zu den Boxern meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil mit dem längs eingebauten V-Motor. Sie bauen viel schmaler auf und sind im Stau und an der Ampel zum durchmogeln besser geeignet. Zumindest war das bei der alten Multistrada 1000 oder 1100 noch so.



Alles richtig was du über die GS sagst. Kannst aber noch massive Qualitätsprobleme und Rückrufe hinzufügen. Da redet nur kaum einer drüber.

Davon mal ab sind die Unterhaltskosten (wie so oft bei BMW) künstlich hoch gepusht. Werkstattzwang durch restriktive Elektronik.

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich von der R nineT weg bin. Also nicht falsch verstehen. Nichts gegen die Moppeds von BMW aber deren Geschäftsgebaren gefallen mir nicht.

Sehe das bei meinen 50+ Arbeitskollegen. Vier Mann fahren da BMW: zwei GS und zwei weiter RTs.


----------



## moe (28. September 2017)

Nur mal so aus Interesse: Was ist denn so teuer am Unterhalt der BMWs? Nur die Elektronik Geschichten?

Vattern will sich demnächst ne gebrauchte F800 kaufen um seine TR1 in Rente zu schicken. Ich hab gemeint er soll sich eher nach ner Dominator oder anderen Alternativen umschauen. Hab ihm auch nahe gelegt nicht auf weniger Hubraum umzusteigen, denke das Drehmoment wird ihm schon fehlen. Auf Drehorgeln hat er definitiv keine Lust.


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2017)

Er sollte halt probefahren.
Bmw hat hohe Stundenlöhne und Ersatzteilkosten, das sehr gute ABS ist speziell und die Bremse kann nicht so leicht selbst gewartet werden. Dazu ist es aber sehr empfindlich und geht gerne kaputt und ist dann sehr teuer.
Dazu kommt das bmw angeblich oft software und auch teile nachbessert, beim service, das heisst man sollte den eben auch bei bmw machen lassen.
Einen vorteil hat der boxer aber, ventile einstellen geht super einfach


----------



## orca113 (29. September 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Interesse: Was ist denn so teuer am Unterhalt der BMWs? Nur die Elektronik Geschichten?
> 
> Vattern will sich demnächst ne gebrauchte F800 kaufen um seine TR1 in Rente zu schicken. Ich hab gemeint er soll sich eher nach ner Dominator oder anderen Alternativen umschauen. Hab ihm auch nahe gelegt nicht auf weniger Hubraum umzusteigen, denke das Drehmoment wird ihm schon fehlen. Auf Drehorgeln hat er definitiv keine Lust.



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen aber ich weiß das hier bei den Herrn immer Inspektionskosten (je nach Inspektion) einmal im Jahr von 450€-650€ (wie oben geschrieben GS und RT) an der Tagesordnung sind. Dazu kommt das fast jede kleine Motorradwerkstatt dadurch das die BMW so proprietäre Elektronik hat oft BMW Maschinen ablehnen. Fehlerspeicher nicht auslesbar/rücksetzbar, Inspektionsintervalle nicht rücksetzbar usw... Sowas halt. Auch Konstruktive Fallstricke die nicht grade reparatur- und wartungsfreundlich sind: Benzinpumpen im Tank, Fallen die aus muß die mit riesen Aufwand aus dem Tank geholt werden usw...

Gibt's sicher bei anderen Herstellern auch. Aber was ich hier von den "Alten" immer für Dinger höre... ne danke, so gern ich eine BMW RnineT hätte, sowas mach ich nicht mit. 
Höchstens ein älteres BMW Modell oder überhaupt ältere Maschinen.



> Vattern will sich demnächst ne gebrauchte F800 kaufen



Hatte vorgestern Kollege als Leihmotorrad als bei seiner GS etwas in der Werkstatt gemacht wurde. Kollegen war zufrieden. Er meinte bei weitem nicht ne GS aber dennoch ein hübsches leichtes Motorrad was sich gut fahren lässt. 

Diese hat aber auch keinen BMW eigenen Motor soviel ich weiß.


----------



## moe (29. September 2017)

Die Werkstattinspektionen sind aber nicht zwingend notwendig, oder? Hört sich gerade so an. 
Vattern macht alles selber, was irgendwie geht. Von regelmäßiger Inspektion will der nix wissen. Probefahrt ist eh klar, ohne kauft man kein Motorrad. 
Sind die evtl anfällig gegen Standschäden? Er fährt nicht viel, imho so 2k km im Jahr.


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2017)

Dann wird er wahrscheinlich auch gebraucht kaufen, ich würde halt drauf achten das der Vorgänger die Inspektionen schön brav bei BMW gelatzt hat.
Es gibt halt diese Gerüchte das BMW Kinderkrankheiten in der Soft- und Hardware gerne still und leise beim Service mit repariert, genaues weiss ich da aber auch nicht.

Da die F800 eher Mittelklasse ist sollte sie aber auch günstiger sein? Ist auch ein Rotax-Motor, keiner von BMW selber. 
Er kann sich ja auch mal die Nuda 900 von Husquarna anschauen, ist eine von Werk ordentlich aufgebohrte und etwas auf Supermoto getunte F800


----------



## moe (29. September 2017)

Ne Nuda wird's wohl kaum (obwohl mir die durchaus gefallen würde :p). Er hats gerne gemütlicher, will aber kein Schiff á la Gummikuh. Die TR1 fiel damals '81 unter die Sporttourer, auch wenn ich sie heute eher als Tourer einordnen würde. Ist übrigens seine erste Maschine. 
Eigentlich auch ein schönes Bike, wenn da nicht die Hitzeprobleme am hinteren Zylinder bei Außentemperaturen über ~25°(längs eingebauter 1000er V2) und ein paar Kinderkrankheiten wie das absolut schlecht verarbeitete LKL und gelegentliches Backfire beim starten wäre, was einem schon mal das Halteblech des Schwimmernadelventils verbiegt. Mann hab ich mir letzten Sommer nen Hirsch gesucht, bis ich das raus gefunden hab...


----------



## Kuhprah (30. September 2017)

Glaub ich dreh bald durch.. versuche grad an meinem Kürbis an die vordere Zündkerze ran zu kommen... da kannst den kompletten Bock zerlegen


----------



## MfDoom (30. September 2017)

Ich finde die tr1 auch ziemlich schick 
Kannte ich auch noch garnicht. Aber gut zu wissen das sie probleme mit der temperatur hat


----------



## moe (1. Oktober 2017)

Bis auf die Zahnstocher Gabel schon schick, ja. 
Durch die schmalen Reifen (100 und 120 wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab) legt sie sich fast von alleine in die Kurve. 
Auch gut (nicht optisch aber praktisch) ist der geschlossene Kettenkasten. Keine Sauerei und die Kette hält ewig.


----------



## orca113 (2. Oktober 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Glaub ich dreh bald durch.. versuche grad an meinem Kürbis an die vordere Zündkerze ran zu kommen... da kannst den kompletten Bock zerlegen



Da habe ich es besser. Bei mir muss nur der Tank runter. Ist nur eine Schraube. Aber leider noch Schläuche für Benzin und die Tankentlüftung und den überläuf. Die letzten beiden abziehen ok aber beim draufstecken kriege ich immer die pimpernellen. Zu kurz bemessen und man muss es blind machen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Dezember 2017)

Ärgerlich sowas, bei meiner Dame liegt alles offen - da wird die Kerze nur vom wasserdichten Stecker versteckt. 60 Jahre alte Technik ist doch toll


----------



## moe (8. Dezember 2017)

60 Jahre?
Was fährst du denn?


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Dezember 2017)

Ein Diamantrad mit MAW Anbaumotor, beide Baujahr 57 - für viele sicher kein echtes Moped. Laut STVO ist es ein Kleinkraftrad, also passt es.

Ist leider für den Winter zerlegt, habe kein aktuelles Bild, da es komplett überholt wird. Sieht dann aber in etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (8. Dezember 2017)

Das schaut ja spitze aus. Braucht man dafür ein Versicherungskennzeichen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Dezember 2017)

Du brauchst ne Betriebserlaubnis, holt man sich bei der Dekra oder TÜV (je nachdem in welchem Teil Deutschlands du lebst) - denn die Teile gab es nie mit Betriebserlaubnis. Der Motor wurde einfach separat verkauft und das Gefährt galt dann weiterhin als Fahrrad - DDR halt, da hat das keinen interessiert 

Wenn man die Betriebserlaubnis hat (darauf achten, dass alles original ist oder zumindest wirkt - denn mit Stempelbremse und den Abgaswerten - Stichwort Zweitakter - würde man sonst nie eine Abnahme bekommen, da das Gefährt sonst als Baujahr 2017 eingetragen wird) geht man zur Versicherung und da bekommst du dann ganz einfach dein Kennzeichen 

Ansonsten ist alles recht einfach. Angefahren wird mit den Pedalen, dann lässt man die Kupplung kommen, dadurch wird der Motor gestartet und es kann los gehen. Verbraucht irgendwas bei 1,3-1,5l auf 100km und schafft mit der richtigen Übersetzung und 28er Rädern 45+ km/h  Gemisch macht man sich selbst, immer mal Öl nachkippen, sehr pflegeleicht.

Ich poste mal was, wenn meins endlich vorzeigbar ist. Wie gesagt, ruht zerlegt im Winterschlaf


----------



## moe (8. Dezember 2017)

So ein Fahrrad würde ich auch fahren. [emoji16]
Hast du n paar Daten zum Motor?


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Dezember 2017)

Die Motoren gibt es ab und an in der Bucht oder Kleinanzeigen. Vorzugsweise natürlich mitsamt Fahrrad kaufen, da man sonst die Rennerei hat, ein Fahrrad im authentischen Zustand aus der Zeit (alles vor 60er Jahre) zu finden. Natürlich gibt es manche Teile nicht mehr oder nur noch reproduziert und einige davon sind nicht billig.

Sonstige Daten: 49,5cm³ Hubraum, 1kW Leistung, Einzylinder-Zweitakter, Kompression ~7:1, erste Revision: 7,4kg, zweite Revision: 6kg, erste Revision noch mit Dekompressionsventil


----------



## moe (12. Dezember 2017)

Danke. 
Sowas in der Größenordnung hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.


----------



## shadie (12. Dezember 2017)

Hier gibts ja auch Motorrad Fahrer juhu 

Ich habe mich mit 25 auch endlich mal dazu hin reissen lassen meinen A2 zu machen.
Warum A2?
Weil ich schon A1 habe / den Fahrlehrer gut kenne und meinen A2 für 300 € für alles innerhalb einer Woche machen konnte 
Und ich außer 125ccm eh nie was gefahren bin und nicht gleich A unbegrenzt machen wollte.....also wollen schon.....aber Frauchen fand von 15PS auf unbegrenzt irgendwie...doof...

Haben uns jetzt eine Kawasaki ER6-F geholt die Sie hauptsächlich fährt.
Im März gibt's für mich zum Gebu dann auch noch eine, das wir endlich zu 2. fahren können 

Kann mich aktuell nur noch nicht so richtig entscheiden.
Darf maximal 95PS haben wegen der Drosselregelung.

Wird wohl eine:

- Suzuki Gladius
- Kawasaki ER6-N
- Honda Hornet 900 (da lag ein Modell meines WIssens nach bei 90-95PS)

Stehe auf Naked 

Was in Richtung Sumo / KTM kann nich mir auch vorstellen, die sind mir aber für die gebotene Leistung irgendwie zu teuer,

Mit dem A unbegrenzt soll es dann eine GSX 600 oder 750r werden.
mal sehen. 
Für die schnelle Lady eine ZX6R.


----------



## hendrosch (12. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du nem Eintopf nicht abgeneigt bist und auf Nakeds stehst die Duke (690) scheint durch die anstehende 790 neu recht günstig zu haben sein. 
Da stehen welche für 6300 drinn. 
Dürfte auch mächtig Druck auf den Gebrauchtmarkt machen. 

Denke die Sumo oder andere Modell werden davon nicht betroffen sein. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Dezember 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Danke.
> Sowas in der Größenordnung hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.



War ja eigentlich dafür gedacht Lastenfahrräder (Post, Bäcker und Co.) oder tretfaule und/oder ältere Herrschaften zu unterstützen. Die Leistung ist für ein Fahrrad gar nicht mal übel (gab schon einige verzogene Rahmen und gebrochene Räder wegen des Drehmoments), ist ja auch mehr Jux als Nutzen  Im Prinzip wie ne SR-1 mit größeren Rädern und weniger "Moped Flair"


----------



## taks (12. Dezember 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> War ja eigentlich dafür gedacht Lastenfahrräder (Post, Bäcker und Co.) oder tretfaule und/oder ältere Herrschaften zu unterstützen. Die Leistung ist für ein Fahrrad gar nicht mal übel (gab schon einige verzogene Rahmen und gebrochene Räder wegen des Drehmoments), ist ja auch mehr Jux als Nutzen  Im Prinzip wie ne SR-1 mit größeren Rädern und weniger "Moped Flair"



Hab auch was für Tretfaule ^^
Zwar erst 40 Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber es werden sicherlich noch mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Dezember 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> Kann mich aktuell nur noch nicht so richtig entscheiden.
> Darf maximal 95PS haben wegen der Drosselregelung.
> 
> Wird wohl eine:
> ...



Nope, die Hornet 900 hat mehr.

Die Hornet 600 PC34 hat genau 70kW, die PC36 dann schon 71kW :/

Fahre die mit der 3P Drossel und die geht gut ab.(Hat aber definitiv mehr als 48PS)

Reißt auch definitiv stärker an als die offene Gladius die ich mal eine Fahrstunde gefahren bin, halt erst ab 7k.


----------



## shadie (13. Dezember 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Nope, die Hornet 900 hat mehr.
> 
> Die Hornet 600 PC34 hat genau 70kW, die PC36 dann schon 71kW :/
> 
> ...



Stimmt war die 600er Baujahr 2002 die hat genau 95PS und die dürfte ich daher auf 48ps drosseln laut Regelung.
Honda CB 600 F Hornet – Wikipedia


naja ist ja noch etwas zeit bis März, wird sich schon noch was anständiges finden.


Fahrschulmaschinen sind schrecklich!
Hatte auch ne Gladius in der Fahrschule, die war aber so tiefergelegt das selbst der kleinste Pimpf Fahrstunden machen kann......fühlt sich einfach nicht gut an so ne Tieferlegung bei so einem Motorrad.

Mit der ER6-F fährt es sich wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Dezember 2017)

Darum hat meine Fahrschule drei verschiedene Gladius.

Die PC34 wurde von ich glaub 98 bis eben 2002 gebaut, wurde aber nachdem die Fertigung nach Italien verlegt wurde dann noch ne Zeit schon als PC36 verkauft.

Schauen würde ich darauf, dass sie das 17" Vorderrad hat.

Erkennen kannst die komplett in Japan montierten Modelle übrigens auch am Hornet Schriftzug auf dem Tank.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Dezember 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Hab auch was für Tretfaule ^^
> Zwar erst 40 Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber es werden sicherlich noch mehr



Toller Zustand  Sind Lack und Chrom original?


----------



## taks (13. Dezember 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Toller Zustand  Sind Lack und Chrom original?



Danke. Ne, mit original ist das so eine Sache ^^

Lackiert wurde vor ~12 Jahren neu. Felgen waren vorher Speichen drauf die leider kaputt gingen und jetzt hab ich dieses Jahr die Felgen neu lackieren lassen.
Motor wurde vor 2 Jahren für nen Tausender komplett-revidiert und sind auch 75ccm anstatt 50ccm drauf (bin zu schwer ^^). 
Wirklich original ist noch Auspuff, hintere Stossdämpfer, Handgriffe und Vorderlicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Dezember 2017)

Lack und Felgen gefallen mir, dass die nicht original sind, war mir fast klar. Sieht ja aus wie neu - ich find's aber gut. Gute Fahrt weiterhin 

Mehr als 50 cm³ kann ich derzeit nicht fahren, bin an Klasse B gebunden und daran wird sich auch erst einmal nichts ändern. Für kleine Ausflüge, etc. reichen die 30-45 km/h aber locker bei mir. Ich hab meinen Motor auch vorm Winter komplett überholt. Da muss ich erst einmal schauen, vllt bringt der jetzt sogar noch bissl mehr. Immerhin sind alle Lager neu, alles sauber gespült (auch der Vergaser) und der Auspuff ist komplett frisch (der alte war total gammlig und verkokt).


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Januar 2018)

Reduzierter Motorrad-Rucksack!

Ich habe mal zugeschlagen für 20€.

Rucksack Course Slipstream Wasserfest - Jetzt 64% Rabatt sichern - XLmoto.de


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2018)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Reduzierter Motorrad-Rucksack!
> 
> Ich habe mal zugeschlagen für 20€.
> 
> Rucksack Course Slipstream Wasserfest - Jetzt 64% Rabatt sichern - XLmoto.de



Aktuell 17.99€[emoji106]

Bin auch am überlegen.

Lieber hätte ich aber so eine klein Tasche die ich auf dem Soziussitz festschnallen kann[emoji20]


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2018)

Bin grad erst vor Kurzem wieder dem FANBOYsein erlegen 

Yamaha-Racing-Rucksack - T17-JA002-B4-00 - Yamaha Motor Deutschland GmbH


----------



## shadie (15. Januar 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aktuell 17.99€
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den gab es vor kurzem für sagenhafte 9,99 €, steht hier direkt neben mir 

Das das Ding 100% Wasserdicht ist würde ich nicht unterschreiben.
ist aber alle male ein guter Rucksack für den Preis.

Meine Frau hat einen Vanucci / klaut aber immer meinen weil da deutlich mehr rein passt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mich Freitag in ein Motorrad verliebt, was ich bis dato nicht kannte. 

Die Triumph Daytona 675! 
YouTube

Dauert leider noch, bis ich fahren darf.


----------



## shadie (15. Januar 2018)

Und ich weiß immer noch nicht was ich mir zum Geburtstag im März kaufen soll.
Bin 9 Jahre A1 gefahren auf ner YZF R 125 / und letztes Jahr Oktober endlich mal den A2 gemacht.

Will aktuell nicht mehr als 3000 € ausgeben / gleiches haben wir für die ER6F für meine Frau ausgegeben.

Im Raum stehen:

Suzuki bandit ab 2005 GSF650 in der Naked version / mein Favorit mit Einspritzer und ABS / notfalls auch mit Vergaser / 
4 Zylinder / "soll sich geschmeidiger fahren lassen als die 2 Zylinder 6**ccm Maschinen"

Suzuki Gladius / bin ich in der Fahrschule tiefer gelegt gefahren.....da hat mir das Fahrgefühl nicht so zugesagt, muss Sie mal im Normalzustand fahren

Kawasaki ER6N / 2 zylinder 650ccm......fährt sich etwas ruppiger, ist ja der gleiche Motor wie bei der ER6F / in Kurven rein rollen ist nicht, da bremst der Motor sehr stark, finde ich nicht so geil

SV 650 naked / ebenfalls 2 zylinder mit den bekannten Merkmalen

Honda CBF 600 / ...l..nur wen nich nix anderes finden sollte.


Muss kommenden Monat zwingend mal eine 4 zylinder 6**ccm maschine fahren um zu testen ob mir der 2 Zylinder oder 4 Zylinder Motor mehr liegt.

Bis März ist nicht mehr lange hin und zum 17. muss das Ding vor der Tür stehen


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Und ich weiß immer noch nicht was ich mir zum Geburtstag im März kaufen soll.
> Bin 9 Jahre A1 gefahren auf ner YZF R 125 / und letztes Jahr Oktober endlich mal den A2 gemacht.
> 
> Will aktuell nicht mehr als 3000 € ausgeben / gleiches haben wir für die ER6F für meine Frau ausgegeben.
> ...



Ich werf ne ne MT-07 in den Raum


----------



## shadie (15. Januar 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich werf ne ne MT-07 in den Raum



Hübsch aber eigentlich nen tausender über Budget.....die liegen meistens um die 4000-4500 €.

Wollte in die A2 eigentlich nicht so viel reinstecken.
Dafür sind die Träume für die A Maschine in 3-4 Jahren zu ambitioniert


----------



## the.hai (15. Januar 2018)

Warum denn nicht gleich was grösseres und das erstmal gedrosselt fahren? Ne MT 09 z.b.?

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur die MT 07 empfehlen, der Zweizylinder fetzt in der Grössenordnung gut.  Hab grad erst eine für ne Freundinm gekauft. Fangen beii 4500 aber auch erst an, wir haben nen super angebot für 5000e gefunden.


----------



## shadie (15. Januar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht gleich was grösseres und das erstmal gedrosselt fahren? Ne MT 09 z.b.?
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich auch nur die MT 07 empfehlen, der Zweizylinder fetzt in der Grössenordnung gut.  Hab grad erst eine für ne Freundinm gekauft. Fangen beii 4500 aber auch erst an, wir haben nen super angebot für 5000e gefunden.



Würde ich ja gerne machen aber es gibt ein neues Drosselungsgesetz......du darfst auf 48PS drosseln wen ndie Maschine bis maximal 95PS offen hat.

Daher fallen ja meine ganzen Favoriten bereits raus für die ich auch durchaus mehr ausgeben würde.

Aber unter 95PS......da siehts echt nicht so geil aus.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Hübsch aber eigentlich nen tausender über Budget.....die liegen meistens um die 4000-4500 €.
> 
> Wollte in die A2 eigentlich nicht so viel reinstecken.
> Dafür sind die Träume für die A Maschine in 3-4 Jahren zu ambitioniert



Wieso hast du eigentlich den A2 gemacht? 
Du sagst du bist 9 Jahre A1 gefahren, dann bist du doch mindestens 25 und hast mit 24 oder knapp vor dem 24. Geburtstag den A2 gemacht oder wie?!


----------



## shadie (15. Januar 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wieso hast du eigentlich den A2 gemacht?
> Du sagst du bist 9 Jahre A1 gefahren, dann bist du doch mindestens 25 und hast mit 24 oder knapp vor dem 24. Geburtstag den A2 gemacht oder wie?!



Eigentlich ganz einfach.

jep bin 25.

Allerdings hätte ich bei meiner Fahrschule für A unbegrenzt mal eben 1600 € hingeblättert.
Und danach wäre ich auch nicht gleich eine GSX 600r / 750r offen gefahren sondern hätte mir erst was um die 90-100ps gekauft und vorerst gedrosselt.
Von 15PS auf 100 ist etwas zu arg der Sprung.

Deshalb und weil meine Frau auch erst dieses jahr A2 gemacht hat und weil mich der A2 wegen A1 nur insgesamt 300 € gekostet hat, habe ich nur den A2 gemacht.

In 2 Jahren gibts dann das Upgrade auf A für 300-400 €.


Die A2 Maschine werde ich voraussichtlich rund 3-5 Jahre fahren wollen.
Wenn ich dann etwas größeres haben will kann ich das ja machen.
Wenn nicht bleibe ich bei der offenen A2 Maschine vorerst.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Januar 2018)

Ah okay, das macht natürlich dann Sinn, wenn man so viel sparen kann!
Und auch 48 PS machen ja viel Spaß


----------



## shadie (15. Januar 2018)

Joa mit A1 spart man eben fast einen Tausender.

Und mit gleich 120-150 PS wäre ich sicherlich etwas überfordert gewesen.

Die 48PS sind aktuell schon relativ angenehm.
Bin aber froh in 2 Jahren dann auf machen zu dürfen.


----------



## the.hai (15. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Und mit gleich 120-150 PS wäre ich sicherlich etwas überfordert gewesen.



Solange man vernünftig ist, kommt man damit klar. Leute die damit nicht klar kommen, denen wäre mit nur 60-80ps auch nicht geholfen. 

Und was kostet jetzt die Erweiterung von A2 auf A offen? Ach du MUSST ja jetzt erstmal warten? also dieses System war damals einfacher.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Januar 2018)

Die Erweiterungen kosten normal immer das selbe, wird ja jedes mal das gleiche verlangt.

Ich bin mit meiner Hornet mittlerweile vollstens zufrieden.

Ich fand eh schon immer Vierzylinder mit am geilsten (nur noch übertroffen vom Triumph Dreizylinder Klang), ist die echt imho die perfekte Aufstiegsmaschine, war ja nicht umsonst damals so verbreitet.

ABS war für mich eh nie ein entscheidendes Kriterium, und der Vierzylinder ist so geil zu fahren, und reißt ab 7k dann „voll" an, imho mehr als ne offene Gladius(kann nur von der 3P Drossel sprechen), die hat dafür halt untenraus schon mehr Drehmoment, hat mir aber optisch überhaupt nicht zugesagt.

Und mal ehrlich, so ein Motor muss beim Durchladen auch nur noch Schreien.


9 Jahre 125er hätte ich aber nicht ausgehalten, ich hatte nach einem Jahr schon fast die Schnauze voll.


----------



## the.hai (15. Januar 2018)

Es kommt auch immer ganz auf Technik der Drossel an. Meine CBF 600 war damals ab Werk gedrosselt, mit allem drum und dran. Steuergerät und Verkleinerung der Ansaugtrichter, da ging dann mit 34PS nmichtmehr wirklich viel. Kollege hatte ne alte R6..mit Gasanschlag gedrosselt auf "34PS" gedrosselt^^ komisch dass diese Maschinen immer fast 200km/laufen, während meine bei 130/140 aufgab.

Grundsätzlich würde ich wegen damals niemehr nen 600er Vierzylinder fahren, der umstieg auf den 850er Triple danach war das Beste was ich je machen konnte. Leider war der Umstieg auf den 1000er CP4 war dann leider nichtmehr sooo bahnbrechend.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Januar 2018)

Wie gesagt, bei mir ist auch die 3P Drossel drin, das ist nur so ein Plastikanschlag im Gasgriff.

Die hat auch definitiv mehr als 48 PS, zieht ohne Probleme auf ~170-180, bis Tacho 200 gehts dann zäh weiter.


----------



## shadie (16. Januar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Solange man vernünftig ist, kommt man damit klar. Leute die damit nicht klar kommen, denen wäre mit nur 60-80ps auch nicht geholfen.
> 
> Und was kostet jetzt die Erweiterung von A2 auf A offen? Ach du MUSST ja jetzt erstmal warten? also dieses System war damals einfacher.



Mir war es etwas zu viel, gewöhne mich da lieber step by step dran.
Die Erweiterung kostet wieder um die 300 € für A.
Bis dahin heißt es 48PS.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei mir ist auch die 3P Drossel drin, das ist nur so ein Plastikanschlag im Gasgriff.
> 
> Die hat auch definitiv mehr als 48 PS, zieht ohne Probleme auf ~170-180, bis Tacho 200 gehts dann zäh weiter.



Dann hat Sie deutlich mehr als die gedrosselten 48PS / Naked und 200KMH spricht eher für um die 70 PS.
Kollege von mir fährt die SV650 und die packt nur 200-210 offen.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Die Erweiterungen kosten normal immer das selbe, wird ja jedes mal das gleiche verlangt.
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner Hornet mittlerweile vollstens zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Das mit den 2 oder 4 zylindern ist halt echt Geschmackssache.

Der eine mag das ruppigere Verhalten des 650 2 Zylinders und die Motorbremse wenn du vom Gas gehst.

Der andere mag lieber den ruhigen Lauf eines 4 zylinders.


ich werde mich mal umschauen ob ich in der nähe nen 4 zylinder Probefahren kann udn dann werde ich ja sehen was mir besser liegt.
Die Er6-F mit 2 zylindern haben wir ja bereits daheim.

Ist definitiv etwas ruppig in der Gasannahme und in der Kurve....bloß kein gas wegnehmen! 



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner Hornet mittlerweile vollstens zufrieden.



Stimmt ja, da habe ich auch noch einige auf dem parkplatz bei Mobile !


Edit: @ Pommesbunker, gibt es für die Hornet eigentlich auch einen "unauffälligeren" Auspuff der auch ne ABE hat?

Der rießen Pott ist so das einzige das mich an der Hornet stört.

Du hast auch die PC34 oder?
Ist ja die einzige mit genau 95PS und somit die einzige die man drosseln darf auf 48ps.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Januar 2018)

Bei mir ist noch der originale verbaut.

Werde mir aber denke ich dieses Jahr mal den Mivv Oval zulegen.

Viele empfinden den BOS als am besten, aber da gefällt mir die abgerundete Endkappe nicht wirklich, Mivv X-Cone fahren viele weil er wohl ziemlich laut ist, gefällt mir aber ebenfalls nicht.

Hurric gibts mein ich auch noch.

Auspuff in neuerer Machart hab ich bis jetzt eigentlich nur von Mivv gesehen, sonst sind das meistens nur das klassische Oval Design.


Den Händler hab ich auch angesprochen ob er die bisschen bearbeitet hat, er meinte auch nur er hat keine Ahnung wie sies schaffen damit ne ABE zu bekommen.


----------



## shadie (16. Januar 2018)

Also habe mich mal umgesehen.

Es steht eine Hornet mit 95PS / Baujahr 2002 (mit dem 17" Vorderrad) / 42000km runter (klingt schon etwas viel für nen Moped) / in Bremen also nur 2 Stunden von mir weg.

In blau, Reifen 80% / Bremse komplett neu / HU 2017 gemacht.
Keine Umfall oder Unfallschäden.

Für 2200 €

Ansonsten steht leider nix kaufbares/fahrbares im Umkreis 200km von mir entfernt.
Entweder nur die verkleidete Version oder die mit >95ps.


Ich denke....ich werde die dieses oder nächstes Wochenende einmal besichtigen. 


Sturzpads, Bremskupplungshebel blinker und Spiegel habe ich mir auch gleich mal neue rausgesucht 
Dabei habe ich die Maschine noch nicht mal aber gucken darf man ja 


Ach die Hornet soll offen 229 schaffen MAX, von daher gehe ich definitiv davon aus, dass deine locker 70-80PS aktuell hat statt 48.


EDIT:

Weitere maschinen gibt es ab 300km Entfernung, stellenweise nur 17000 runter für 2000-2500 € direkt vom Händler.

Werde mich da wohl mal am Wochenende mit der Holden zusammen setzen und 1-2 rausfiltern und die mal anschreiben.

Vielleicht wird es ja schon vor März was mit der maschine :O


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Januar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Und was kostet jetzt die Erweiterung von A2 auf A offen? Ach du MUSST ja jetzt erstmal warten? also dieses System war damals einfacher.



Die Stufenführerscheine (A2, A) sind eigentlich ziemlich gut.

Du machst im Idealfall mit 16 ganz normal den A1. Nach zwei Jahren brauchst Du dann nur noch eine praktische Prüfung beim TÜV (200-300€ (?)). Nach weiteren zwei Jahren machst Du den A mit einer weiteren praktischen Prüfung.


Pommesbunker schrieb:


> 9 Jahre 125er hätte ich aber nicht ausgehalten, ich hatte nach einem Jahr schon fast die Schnauze voll.


Ich fahre seit 11/2016 'ne 125er CBR.

Man merkt schon, dass da Leistung fehlt.
Auch, wenn man nie was schnelleres gefahren ist - da hast Du Recht.

Aber ich finde, dass 125er ein eigenes Flair haben.
Man ist halt flink durch die Stadt gedüst - die Maschinen wiegen ja auch nur 120-130kg.
Im BREXIT-Land  fahren viele Erwachsene freiwillig 125er. Und in den USA ist die Honda MSX125 SEEEHR beliebt bei jungen Herren. 

Als sich mal ein Tiger- und ein Ex-R1-Fahrer auf mein Bike gesetzt haben, war die Reaktion gleich: "Boah ist die kleinund die ist ja leicht." 


shadie schrieb:


> 42000km runter (klingt schon etwas viel für nen Moped)


Ach, es gibt 600er CBRs, die 160.000 Kilometer gelaufen sind.

Wenn die Maschine ordnungsgemäß gewartet und gut behandelt wurde, kann man das imho in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## shadie (16. Januar 2018)

Naja etwas mehr musst du schon machen bei den Upgrades.

Ich bin halt recht dicke mit meinem Fahrlehrer, habe alle scheine bei Ihm gemacht und deswegen hat er von 4 90 Minuten Fahrstunden nur eine berechnet 

Dann zahlst du für die Prüfung glaube ich 160 € + Anmeldung bei der Fahrschule + eben die Fahrstunden die du gebraucht hast.
Ich bin da bei rund 300 € gelandet, man kann da aber auch gut und gerne seine 500-600 € reinsetzen!

Fahrstunden sind keine PFLICHT, allerdings ist es deinem Fahrlehrer freigestellt dich nicht zur Prüfung zuzulassen.
Und mal ehrlich....wenn du dir als Fahrschule deine Quote nicht versauen willst lässt du die Aufsteiger ALLE noch mal fahren.

Das hat selbst meiner gemacht und zwar nicht weil er die Kohle haben wollte (hat mir ja von 4 nur eine berechnet).



Ja die 125er haben schon etwas, für Stadtverkehr vollkommen ausreichend aber ich bin hier in nem Motorradstammtisch in Hamburg udn die Fahren halt alles quer Beet von 600-1000ccm und da kommst du in Kolonne mit ner 125er einfach nicht mit.

Ja die Grom ist sehr beliebt in den USA 


Im April gehts für das verlängerte Wochenende in den harz, deshalb und wegen meinem Gebu im März auch der Drang JETZT ein Bike zu kaufen 



Je mehr ich mir die Honda Hornet anschaue je besser gefällt Sie mir.
Werde mir denke ich mal dieses oder kommendes Wochenende mal welche anschauen.
Die ist echt preiswert wenn ich Sie mal mit den Bandits vergleiche  / wobei die bandits die ich ausgesucht habe auch alle abs und Einspritzer hatten, hat die Hornet eben nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Januar 2018)

Ja, günstig sind die defintiv, hab meine 2001er letztes Jahr für 3100€ mit 21tkm aus erster Hand gekauft, der ist die auch wirklich nur als klassisches Schönwetterfahrzeug gefahren und sie schaut aus wie neu.
Highsider Spiegel(die originale Runden zerstören die Optik imho schon ziemlich), Kellermann Blinker und nen paar Alu Zierteile.

Laufleistungsmäßig würde ich mir wenig denken, mit Pflege sollte da 100tkm auch drin sein.

Kannst ja mal schauen, der Motor ist aus der PC25 (auch schön an der eingeschlagenen Motornummer zu sehen, beginnt mit PC25) das ist die CBR 600 ab 92, kannst ja mal schauen was die alle so runter haben.


----------



## shadie (16. Januar 2018)

Einziges Manko ist halt echt das fehlende ABS + der Vergaser.

ich kann die Mühle leider nicht lange warmlaufen lassen ohne alle Nachbarn zu nerven.
Wir sollen sogar die Kawa auf den Parkplatz schieben bevor wir Sie anmachen, steht halt am Fahrradständer direkt vor der haustür......haben sich die alten Leute gleich über die Lautstärke beschwert, hat halt auch nen Sportauspuff drauf....

Und meine Frau reißt mir aktuell den Kopf ab wegen dem fehlenden ABS 
Habe Ihr ABS aufs Auge gedrückt weil Sie Fahranfängerin ist / letztes Jahr erst Auto und Motorrad gemacht.
Da fand ich ABS schon sinnvoll.
Das ist jetzt eine holen will ohne ABS versteht Sie nicht 

Und Einspritzer wäre halt eigentlich angenehmer.
Naja....man kann sich ja mal eine anschauen und dann immer noch entscheiden.
In Bremen steht auch noch eine Bandit für 3000 €, vielleicht kann ich die Termine da verbinden, mal schauen.


Bin jetzt Jahrelang die 125er ohne ABS gefahren und hatte schon die eine oder andere Situation in der ich ABS ausgelöst hätte, denke ich brauch es nicht zwingend.
Wäre halt nice to have.


----------



## the.hai (16. Januar 2018)

Schau dich in Ruhe um und lass dich von keinem Verkäufer in Zugzwang setzen.

Ich bleib dabei, dass ich das alte System besser fand. Habe erst A1 gemacht, dann mit 18 A(beschränkt) und durfte dann mit 20 automatisch alles fahren. Glaube auch kaum, dass man kostentechnisch jetzt günstiger unterwegs sein soll. Nagut, ich hatte bei beidem aber auch nur den Pflichtstundensatz, da ich schon das "Fahren" selbst konnte.

P.S. zum Thema ABS, lieber hab ichs und brauch es nicht, als es zu brauchen und nicht zu haben  Grad als DailyDriver ist es für mich ein Muss, nagut, meine älteste Maschine war Baujahr 2008 (gekauft im gleichen Jahr), hatte also noch nie was ohne. Mir muss ich die Frage aber nmichtmehr stellen, da es kein interessantes Motorrad mehr ohne gibt.


----------



## shadie (16. Januar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Schau dich in Ruhe um und lass dich von keinem Verkäufer in Zugzwang setzen.
> 
> Ich bleib dabei, dass ich das alte System besser fand. Habe erst A1 gemacht, dann mit 18 A(beschränkt) und durfte dann mit 20 automatisch alles fahren. Glaube auch kaum, dass man kostentechnisch jetzt günstiger unterwegs sein soll. Nagut, ich hatte bei beidem aber auch nur den Pflichtstundensatz, da ich schon das "Fahren" selbst konnte.
> 
> P.S. zum Thema ABS, lieber hab ichs und brauch es nicht, als es zu brauchen und nicht zu haben  Grad als DailyDriver ist es für mich ein Muss, nagut, meine älteste Maschine war Baujahr 2008 (gekauft im gleichen Jahr), hatte also noch nie was ohne. Mir muss ich die Frage aber nmichtmehr stellen, da es kein interessantes Motorrad mehr ohne gibt.



Das sowieso nicht, "Einkaufen" ist mein Beruf, da macht mir ein Verkäufer von Krads nix vor 

Günstiger kommt man heutzutage schon bei weg mit dem aktuellen System.
Du zahlst für den 125er aktuell rund 1600 € / für den A offen ca 1600-1800.
Ich habe jetzt den 125er gehabt (hat damals 1000 € gekostet),  und kann für 300 € a2 machen und für 300 € dann a.
Ist schon preiswerter "WENN MAN DEN 125er vorher besitzt"

Wenn man den 125er vorher nicht hat dann wirds eben um die 300 € teurer.


Ja das mit dem ABS ist schon richtig optisch gefällt mir die Hornet halt sehr gut.
Rein aus der Technik Sicht wäre aber eine rund 500 € teurere bandit wohl die klügere Entscheidung.
Auch wenn Sie rund 20PS wenig hat als die Hornet.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Deshalb und weil meine Frau auch erst dieses jahr A2 gemacht hat und weil mich der A2 wegen A1 nur insgesamt 300 € gekostet hat, habe ich nur den A2 gemacht.
> 
> In 2 Jahren gibts dann das Upgrade auf A für 300-400 €.



Das geht doch gar nicht. Du kannst nur einmal günstig upgraden. Entweder günstig von A1 auf A2 oder von A2 auf A. Aber nicht von A1 auf A2 und dann noch mal auf A. 
Den A wirst du komplett bezahlen müssen. Oder nicht?


----------



## shadie (16. Januar 2018)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das geht doch gar nicht. Du kannst nur einmal günstig upgraden. Entweder günstig von A1 auf A2 oder von A2 auf A. Aber nicht von A1 auf A2 und dann noch mal auf A.
> Den A wirst du komplett bezahlen müssen. Oder nicht?



nein.

Weil ich a1 habe brauche ich nur eine praktische Prüfung für A2 machen und eine praktische Prüfung für A.

keine Theorie mehr und keine Fahrstunden (bis auf die Stunden in denen sich der Fahrlehrer vergewissert"der kann fahren").

Wenn du keinen A1 hast musst du A2 komplett machen und dan nauf A upgraden.
Oder ich glaube mit 25 direkt A machen und davor halt gar kein Motorrad fahren.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Januar 2018)

Shadie hat Recht. Von A2 auf A kann man auch eine Aufbauprüfung machen. Allerdings ist A2 mit 24 und nicht erst mit 25 schon möglich.

Ein anderer Trick ist den Trike-Führerschein ab 21 zu machen, dann darf man A2-Motorräder fahren und kann sich mit 24 die Schlüsselzahl austragen lassen und dann hat man A offen ohne von "A2" eine Aufbauprüfung gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Offset (16. Januar 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ein anderer Trick ist den Trike-Führerschein ab 21 zu machen, dann darf man A2-Motorräder fahren und kann sich mit 24 die Schlüsselzahl austragen lassen und dann hat man A offen ohne von "A2" eine Aufbauprüfung gemacht zu haben.



Wäre mir neu, dass es sowas gibt. Hast du einen link oder eine Quelle?


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Januar 2018)

Offset schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass es sowas gibt. Hast du einen link oder eine Quelle?



Ist erst seit 2013 so:600ccm.info – Fuhrerschein Klasse A Schlusselzahl 80 – eine Lucke in der FeV?

2013-07-386 FeV mit Konstruktionsfehler? Das Trike wirft Fragen auf - Fahrlehrerverband Baden-Wurttemberg

Man hat dann quasi den Klasse A Führerschein mit der Schlüsselzahl 80, welche man sich am 24. Geburtstag austragen lassen kann.
Ich habe das leider erst erfahren, als es schon zu spät war und ich schon mit 23 den A2 gemacht habe 

Schlusselzahlen im Fuhrerschein - Fahrerlaubnis 2018


----------



## Zocker_Boy (17. Januar 2018)

Mein Cousin darf Trikes noch mit dem Autoführerschein fahren, der ist jetzt 27. Hat aber dieses Jahr offenbar auch vor, direkt in Klasse A einzusteigen.
Kommt wohl auch nicht so oft vor, dass Leute mit ± 30 noch direkt ins Motorradfahren einsteigen, ohne vorher mit Mopeds Erfahrung gesammelt zu haben.
Sobald er in der Fahrschule angefangen hat, werde ich ihn fragen, wo der Direkteinstieg preislich liegt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Januar 2018)

Was ist denn am Vergaser so schlimm, ich stell bei meiner den Choke auf knapp halb, drück eine Sekunde den Startknopf und kann den Choke nach 20-30 Sekunden rausnehmen, und dann läuft sie schön bei 1300 Umdrehungen vor sich hin.

Bei meiner CBR hab ich den Choke kein einziges Mal benutzt, bei der jetzt ists auch nur für die ersten paar Sekunden wirklich unbedingt notwendig.

Bis die knapp vier Liter Motoröl mal bei ~70° sind vergehen bei schonendem Warmfahren schon seine 10-15km.


Das Beste ist immer noch mit 18 direkt A2 zu machen, dann hat man mit 20 schon den offenen.


----------



## shadie (17. Januar 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Vergaser so schlimm, ich stell bei meiner den Choke auf knapp halb, drück eine Sekunde den Startknopf und kann den Choke nach 20-30 Sekunden rausnehmen, und dann läuft sie schön bei 1300 Umdrehungen vor sich hin.
> 
> Bei meiner CBR hab ich den Choke kein einziges Mal benutzt, bei der jetzt ists auch nur für die ersten paar Sekunden wirklich unbedingt notwendig.
> 
> ...



Wenn Zeit und Geld für die Erweiterung da ist, ist das die beste Möglichkeit ja.
Mir hat die vergangenen Jahren dank des Jobs die zeit dafür gefehlt.
Jetzt mit dem neuen Arbeitgeber brauche ich keine 50-60 Stunden Wochen mehr fahren und kann auch mal so Späße wie eben Führerschein machen.


Musst du bei deiner an der Ampel das Standgas nicht etwas selber korrigieren?
Habe nen Kollegen der ne Honda CBF 600 älteren Baujahres hat und der darf an der Ampel seine Griffel nicht vom gas nehmen ansonsten geht die Vergasermühle aus.....da habe ich eben keinen Bock drauf.

Habe jetzt ein bischen selektiert, grad auch mal mit dem Umkreis etwas eingeschränkt und habe jetzt zur Auswahl:

2 bandits eine mit einrspitzer und ABS und die andere nur mit ABS und vergaser dafür mit viel Zubehör wie Cases Sturzbügel etc.
1 ER6n in Orange, irgendwie tut die es mir grad richtig an , müsste ich mich aber mit dem 2 Zylinder anfreunden, der ist etwas ruppig hat aber abs und einspritzer
1 Honda Hornet 95ps in blau, gefällt mir optisch richtig gut und ist die günstigste von allen
1 GSX 650F / sporttourer....muss ich mich mal drauf setzen, denke aber das ist nix für mich / abs udn Einspritzer
1 CBF 600 mit Vergaser und ABS 

Wird ne große Tour 

Mus aber eh noch abwarten welche Anfang Februar überhaupt noch da sind.....aktuell kein Wochenende mehr frei leider.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Januar 2018)

Nö, ich starte die wie gesagt mit Choke, nehm den nach 20 Sekunden raus und dann läuft sie halt am Anfang vielleicht nur mit 1100-1200 Umdrehungen, aber ist weit entfernt von absterben oder unrundem Motorlauf.

Ich hab meine Leerlaufdrehzahl halt auch bei auf kalten Motor eingestellt, drum dreht sie halt warm vielleicht 100 Umdrehungen höher.
Nachm Service war die so komisch verstellt, der hat die scheinbar auf komplett heißen Motor eingestellt, da ist sie kalt auch beinahe abgestorben.


Gut, den Führerschein komplett machen zieht sich länger, aber das Erweitern waren bei mir zwei Mal ~1½ Stunden Fahren und dann die Prüfung, das wird man in 30 Urlaubstagen pro Jahr mal wo unterbringen.


Find mittlerweile das Blau echt auch schön, wollte Anfangs eher ne schwarze.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2018)

Das Standgas kann ich auch (problemlos) eingestellt werden damit das Ding ned abstirbt.
Meine hat auch nach ~30sek Choke keine Probleme mehr und das trotz den über 20 Jahren auf dem Buckel ^^


----------



## shadie (17. Januar 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Nö, ich starte die wie gesagt mit Choke, nehm den nach 20 Sekunden raus und dann läuft sie halt am Anfang vielleicht nur mit 1100-1200 Umdrehungen, aber ist weit entfernt von absterben oder unrundem Motorlauf.
> 
> 
> Gut, den Führerschein komplett machen zieht sich länger, aber das Erweitern waren bei mir zwei Mal ~1½ Stunden Fahren und dann die Prüfung, das wird man in 30 Urlaubstagen pro Jahr mal wo unterbringen.
> ...



Das blau ist richtig hübsch!

In schwarz gefällt Sie mir gar nicht.
habe Sie auch in weiß schon gesehen (lackiert), gefällt mir auch nicht.
Das blau passt perfekt zur Hornet.



taks schrieb:


> Das Standgas kann ich auch (problemlos) eingestellt werden damit das Ding ned abstirbt.
> Meine hat auch nach ~30sek Choke keine Probleme mehr und das trotz den über 20 Jahren auf dem Buckel ^^



Hmm dann habe ich mir da was einreden lassen, bin bisher immer nur Einspritzer gefahren, nie Vergaser (außer damals die prima 5s )
Und 30 Sekunden Warmlaufen......müssen wir auch mit unserer ER6F machen, denn in der Zeit regelt Sie das Standgas wenn es draußen noch arsch kalt ist erst wirklich etwas runter.

Bleibt halt noch das "Problem", das Frauchen gerne hätte das ich eine Maschine mit ABS bekomme.
Dazu habe ich Sie als Fahranfängerin ja auch "verdonnert" 


Habe mich mittlerweile ja etwas verliebt muss ich sagen 
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/IN-ZYUIMt7I/maxresdefault.jpg

ist definitiv Geschmackssache und ich fand es erst etwas strange aber je mehr Fotos ich mir von der im Freien anschaue je besser gefällt mir die Farbe.


An 2. Stelle von der Optik her kommt für mich aber gleich die Hornet.

bandit und CBF600 sind so lalalaaa....

naja, Februar werde ich mehr wissen.
Das gute ist, fast alle von den verfügbaren Maschinen sidn bereits auf 48ps gedrosselt.
Sprich die Kosten habe ich auch nicht, war aber reiner Zufall, habe nicht danach gesucht, die waren einfach alle schon gedrosselt.

Das schöne an Naked´s ist ja zudem.......Sturzpads? einfach dran schrauben 
bei unserer ER6F wurde uns von ner Motorradwerkstatt abgeraten welche dran machen zu lassen.
Arsch teuer und bringt bei der vollverkleideten nix, so breite Sturzpads gibts für die wohl gar nicht 
Das ist bei der ER6N wirklich angenehm, pads für 60 € gekauft angeschraubt Ruhe.


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2018)

Warmlaufen lasse ich sie schon länger als 30 Sekunden aber das hat mehr damit zu tun, dass sie ned mehr die jüngste ist und sie noch ne Weile leben soll ^^


----------



## shadie (17. Januar 2018)

wir können die Bikes eben leider nicht lange warmlaufen lassen das ist das Ding....sind rund herum Häuser die von Rentnern bewohnt sind, die meckern schon wenn man sie anmacht und noch die hanschuhe anziehen muss 

Das ist übrigens unsere aktuelle Maschine die Sie fährt.
Spiegel haben wir wieder auf die originalen umgerüstet, die sehen besser aus.

Die ersten beiden Bilder sind direkt nach dem kauf.
Die reifen waren rund 8 Jahre alt und wurden natürlich gleich ersetzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Januar 2018)

einen Choke an der Ampel ein wenig zu korrigieren geht einem sofort in Fleisch und Blut über. Schau lieber das der Rest der Maschine passt, Bremsbeläge, Reifen, Kettenspannung und Spanner, sonst kommen da gleich noch Extrakosten dazu. Oder halt den Preis runterhandeln. Spass machen sollte sie auch noch


----------



## blautemple (22. Januar 2018)

Moin,

ich fahre seit 3  Jahren eine Kawasaki ER-6N und so langsam wird es Zeit für ein neues Bike.
Als Limit habe ich mir mal 10k gesetzt und es soll auf jeden Fall eine neue Maschine werden, ich bin iwie kein Fan von gebrauchten Motorrädern 
Optisch will auch wieder was nacktes, also wie Erna.

Folgende habe ich mir rausgesucht:
Yamaha MT-09
Suzuki GSX-S750
Kawasaki Z900
Triumph Street Triple S

Die werde ich in den kommenden Wochen alle mal probefahren und gekauft wird dann bis spätestens April.

Habt ihr noch irgendwelche anderen Ideen die da reinpassen?


----------



## Icedaft (22. Januar 2018)

Honda CB1000EX (oder RS)
CB1000R Neo Sports Cafe (kommt im März)
KTM 790 Duke (2018)


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre seit 3  Jahren eine Kawasaki ER-6N und so langsam wird es Zeit für ein neues Bike.



Schade das du so weit weg wohnst


----------



## the.hai (22. Januar 2018)

Also bei der Auswahl definitiv ne MT 09 oder Triple @blautemple.

Für unter 10k€ gibt es aktuell auch nichts besseres, als ne MT 09 m.M. nach.  oder gleich die: MT-09 SP 2018 - Motorrader - Yamaha Motor Deutschland GmbH


----------



## blautemple (22. Januar 2018)

@Icedaft
Die beiden Hondas sind eher nicht so mein Geschmack, aber die KTM wäre natürlich super, nur fürchte ich dass die komplett ausverkauft sein wird. Ich werde aber wohl mal beim hiesigen KTM Händler anfragen.

@shadie 
Ich verkaufe die wohl sowieso nicht privat sondern gebe die einfach beim Händler in Zahlung. Kein Bock mich selbst um den Verkauf zu kümmern 

@the.hai
Die SP sieht natürlich auch klasse aus, aber der Aufpreis ist mir dann doch nicht wert denke ich. Aber mal gucken bei nem super Angebot würde ich wohl nicht nein sagen ^^


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2018)

Sagt mal Leute ist für meine GSX750 AE 650€ ein guter Preis für zwei Roadtec Z8 von Metzler und einen ZVM DID Kettensatz (bin bei der Bezeichnung unsicher jedenfalls der hochwertigste) inkl Montage von beidem ok?


----------



## Firefox83 (25. Januar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre seit 3  Jahren eine Kawasaki ER-6N und so langsam wird es Zeit für ein neues Bike.
> Als Limit habe ich mir mal 10k gesetzt und es soll auf jeden Fall eine neue Maschine werden, ich bin iwie kein Fan von gebrauchten Motorrädern
> ...



ich fahre selbst eine Speed Triple Jg 2009 und bin vorher die alte Kawasaki Z750 gefahren.

Die Speed Triple macht um einiges mehr Spass als die Japaner. Wird in engen Kurven richtig zu einer Raubkatze 

Also meine Empfehlung die Street Triple


----------



## Firefox83 (25. Januar 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute ist für meine GSX750 AE 650€ ein guter Preis für zwei Roadtec Z8 von Metzler und einen ZVM DID Kettensatz (bin bei der Bezeichnung unsicher jedenfalls der hochwertigste) inkl Montage von beidem ok?



schau mal auf Reifendirekt und Luois wie viel die Reifen und der Kettensatz kosten. Rechne 1.5h Arbeit drauf und du hast einen Vergleich.


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2018)

Ja ist nicht grade billig aber auch keine Abzocke. 

Leider hat mein guter alter Motorradschrauber mit seiner kleinen Werkstatt die Rente angetreten und die andere Werkstatt hat seit dem massiv die Preise angezogen. Waren eben nur die einzigen beidem in der Nähe.

Aber ich habe auch keine Lust die Räder selber auszubauen und irgendwo hinzubringen. Geschweige denn wieder nen Samstag Nachmittag in der der Garage am Kettensatz zu hängen.


----------



## blautemple (25. Januar 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> ich fahre selbst eine Speed Triple Jg 2009 und bin vorher die alte Kawasaki Z750 gefahren.
> 
> Die Speed Triple macht um einiges mehr Spass als die Japaner. Wird in engen Kurven richtig zu einer Raubkatze
> 
> Also meine Empfehlung die Street Triple



Ich fahre die ja alle auch noch mal selbst probe, um mir ein eigenes Bild zu machen.
Sowas ist ja extrem subjektiv.


----------



## Firefox83 (25. Januar 2018)

macht selbstverständlich auch Sinn! ich bin, als ich dazumal die Kawa Z750 gekauft habe, auch alle undenkbaren Maschinen probe gefahren. von Honda, Suzuki bis Ducati und KTM.

viel Spass!


----------



## blautemple (25. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe ja dass ich irgendwo noch die KTM Duke 790 zu fassen kriege. Ich muss aber auch zugeben dass mich die Duke 690 auch nicht so ganz kalt lässt, die fährt sich halt echt wie ein Fahrrad und macht einfach Spaß


----------



## dressler18 (25. Januar 2018)

Habe letzten Sommer August endlich den Schein gemacht, da ich alte genug war darf ich gleich alles fahren - habe aber von meinem Nachbar grünstig eine Suzuki TU250X erstanden und in der kurzen Zeit mal schnell über 2500km mehr aufm Tacho gehabt. Aber da bei uns  sehr viele und schöne Bergstrecken sind mir die 20 PS einfach zu wenig vor allem zu zweit! 

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Chopper - am liebsten ne Suzuki Marauder VZ 800 oder sogar lieber ne VZ1600 und die einzigen die ich finde sind in Deutschland mit halbwegs wenig km drauf. Das Problem ist, bis ich die Nova, Steuern und den granzen rotz nachgezahlt habe bin ich einfach 3000 tacken mehr los  was könnt ihr mir empfehlen was in diese Richtung geht?? und nein keine Harley - schlicht zu teuer.


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Habe letzten Sommer August endlich den Schein gemacht, da ich alte genug war darf ich gleich alles fahren - habe aber von meinem Nachbar grünstig eine Suzuki TU250X erstanden und in der kurzen Zeit mal schnell über 2500km mehr aufm Tacho gehabt. Aber da bei uns  sehr viele und schöne Bergstrecken sind mir die 20 PS einfach zu wenig vor allem zu zweit!
> 
> Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Chopper - am liebsten ne Suzuki Marauder VZ 800 oder sogar lieber ne VZ1600 und die einzigen die ich finde sind in Deutschland mit halbwegs wenig km drauf. Das Problem ist, bis ich die Nova, Steuern und den granzen rotz nachgezahlt habe bin ich einfach 3000 tacken mehr los  was könnt ihr mir empfehlen was in diese Richtung geht?? und nein keine Harley - schlicht zu teuer.



Ich hab schon länger ne Suzuki LS Savage 650 im Auge 
(Hat aber nur 7PS mehr als deine)
Muss dafür leider zuerst den grossen Schein machen


----------



## MfDoom (25. Januar 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Habe letzten Sommer August endlich den Schein gemacht, da ich alte genug war darf ich gleich alles fahren - habe aber von meinem Nachbar grünstig eine Suzuki TU250X erstanden und in der kurzen Zeit mal schnell über 2500km mehr aufm Tacho gehabt. Aber da bei uns  sehr viele und schöne Bergstrecken sind mir die 20 PS einfach zu wenig vor allem zu zweit!
> 
> Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Chopper - am liebsten ne Suzuki Marauder VZ 800 oder sogar lieber ne VZ1600 und die einzigen die ich finde sind in Deutschland mit halbwegs wenig km drauf. Das Problem ist, bis ich die Nova, Steuern und den granzen rotz nachgezahlt habe bin ich einfach 3000 tacken mehr los  was könnt ihr mir empfehlen was in diese Richtung geht?? und nein keine Harley - schlicht zu teuer.



ein schönes naked bike, zur Not einen hohen Lenker dran machen . Es ist manchmal besser sich nicht so auf ein Modell zu versteifen, schau lieber was in der Nähe steht und einen gute Eindruck macht. Sowas wie nachvollziehbare Historie z.B. ist meiner meinung nach sehr wichtig, oder Verschließteile die in Schuss sind und Service-Rechnungen. Und in der Nähe suchen und viel anschauen und probefahren.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Januar 2018)

Die 790er Duke ist echt interessant. Wäre schön, wenn da noch eine etwas edlere und leichtere Variante erscheint. Die Street Triple ist nämlich trotzdem leichter und stärker.


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2018)

So, ich habe mal für den 6.2. einen Termin gemacht um die Street Triple und die MT-09 Probe zu fahren. 
Ich bin gespannt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## plgElwood (28. Januar 2018)

> Suzuki LS Savage 650



Ist definitiv ein lustiger Bock.  Wie bei (fast) allen Japanern die man schon vor 15-25 Jahren kaufen konnte: In wenigen Monaten hat sich an allen Ecken und Kanten was abgerubbelt..was ehemals Glänzte ist nun angelaufen, Schrauben rosten an allen Ecken..und so weiter, dafür fahren die auch ohne geputzt zu werden.

Durch den Einzylinder hat man aber ein bisschen was eigenständiges, die simple Technik und der sehr wahrscheinlich fehlende optische Feinschliff machen erste "operative Eingriffe in Eigenregie" sehr einfach. Es gibt wenige Moppeds bei denen ich den Zustand "verbastelt" besser finde als das Original...die Savage wäre eine davon. Übertreiben muss man garnicht. Soziussitz weg, Grader lenker..und nen bisschen Optisch auffrischen...

Die Japano V-Twins sehen (bis auf die Black Widow von Honda ohne Labels) eher aus wie "Ich hätte gerne eine Harley, aber ich bin weder Rocker, noch MidLifeCrysis-Zahnarzt".

Ein Freund ist mit seiner Savage  bis zum Nordkapp gefahren. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass sowas möglich ist.. sind viele  "BMW GS1200 Adventure mit Stützrädern und Begleithubschrauber Textilkombimumien" natürlich vom Glauben abgefallen...und haben ihren Steinschlagschutz drei Wochen nicht nachlackieren lassen.  (Ich darf das sagen ich fahre auch eine BMW  )


----------



## dressler18 (29. Januar 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> ein schönes naked bike, zur Not einen hohen Lenker dran machen . Es ist manchmal besser sich nicht so auf ein Modell zu versteifen, schau lieber was in der Nähe steht und einen gute Eindruck macht. Sowas wie nachvollziehbare Historie z.B. ist meiner meinung nach sehr wichtig, oder Verschließteile die in Schuss sind und Service-Rechnungen. Und in der Nähe suchen und viel anschauen und probefahren.



Habe deinen Rat mal befolgt und jetzt weis ich noch weniger was ich mir zulegen soll... Der Händler im näcshten Ort hat ne Marauder 800 zum Verkauf dort werd ich diese Woche gleich mal hinfahren. Bin außerdem durch Zufall auf die Victory Gunner gestoßen und hab mal im youtube ein Review angeschaut (1000ps.at) wäre genau nach meinem Geschmack, aber durch die geringe Höhe ist das vermutlich nicht das richtige für die Kruvenreichen Bergstraßen. Die Cruiser gefallen mir immer besser 
Sonst noch ein paar andere Susis und Honda's sind in der Gegend rum aber ich hab ja noch etwas Zeit bis wieder warm ist. 

@taks

Goßer Schein wofür? Ich hab die grenzen nicht mehr so genau im Kopf aber mit dem A2 kannst ja bis 35kw/48 PS fahren?? Die Savage hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut - geällt mir persönlich wieder gar nicht das sieht mir zu sehr nach retro aus. Ich brauch was großes, lautes, schweres aber darf gerne modern sein. Taschen, Windschutz, Rückenlehen für den Beifahrer machen das optische kaputt - für längere Touren aber natürlich trotzdem gerne!


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2018)

plgElwood schrieb:


> Ist definitiv ein lustiger Bock.  Wie bei (fast) allen Japanern die man schon vor 15-25 Jahren kaufen konnte: In wenigen Monaten hat sich an allen Ecken und Kanten was abgerubbelt..was ehemals Glänzte ist nun angelaufen, Schrauben rosten an allen Ecken..und so weiter, dafür fahren die auch ohne geputzt zu werden.
> Durch den Einzylinder hat man aber ein bisschen was eigenständiges, die simple Technik und der sehr wahrscheinlich fehlende optische Feinschliff machen erste "operative Eingriffe in Eigenregie" sehr einfach. Es gibt wenige Moppeds bei denen ich den Zustand "verbastelt" besser finde als das Original...die Savage wäre eine davon. Übertreiben muss man garnicht. Soziussitz weg, Grader lenker..und nen bisschen Optisch auffrischen...



Genau so gehts mir auch. Ich finde es sieht einfach so rustikal aus nur mit einem luftgekühlten Zylinder und sonst fast nichts ^^
Ja, der Plan wäre auch breiter gerader Lenker, andere Blinker, ein mitschwingender Heckfender + neues Rücklicht. Evtl. noch nen anderen Auspuff.




dressler18 schrieb:


> Goßer Schein wofür? Ich hab die grenzen nicht mehr so genau im Kopf aber mit dem A2 kannst ja bis 35kw/48 PS fahren??



Ich hab nur den A1 bis 125ccm.
Für den A müsst ich zwar nur einen Kurs machen und dann an die praktische Prüfung, aber ich hab bis jetzt die Zeit noch nicht gefunden ^^


----------



## hendrosch (29. Januar 2018)

Von A1 auf A ist ein kompletter neuer Führerschein. Nur die Theorie dürfte verkürzt sein. 
Das aufsteigen geht nur jeweils eine Stufe, also von A1 auf A2 (nach 2 Jahren besitzt von A1) von da gehts dann wiederum genauso zu A. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (29. Januar 2018)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Von A1 auf A ist ein kompletter neuer Führerschein. Nur die Theorie dürfte verkürzt sein.
> Das aufsteigen geht nur jeweils eine Stufe, also von A1 auf A2 (nach 2 Jahren besitzt von A1) von da gehts dann wiederum genauso zu A.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk



Richtig.

Entweder von a1 auf a mit 25 und einem komplett neuen Führerschein sprich praktisch und Theorie (Theorie ist meines Wissens nach verkürzt).
Und praktisch und theorie Prüfung (round about 1400-1800 € je nach Fahrschule).

oder eben wie ich / erst mal upgrade auf A2, nur ein par Fahrstunden das der Fahrlehrer sieht "der kann fahren", dann praktische Prüfung und gut.
Dann 2 Jahre Warten.
Dann das gleiche wieder.

Ich habe bei meiner Fahrschule dafür insgesamt rund 300 € bezahlt (etwas mehr), für das Upgrade auf A2.
Upgrade auf a liegt dann noch mal bei dem Kurs.


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2018)

Ich wohne nicht in Deutschland, daher die unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen ^^

Von B & A1 auf A brauch ich nur nen 6 stündigen praktischen Kurs und dann die Prüfung 
Der einzige Nachteil ist, das ich für den Grundkurs und Prüfung ne Maschine mit mehr als 35kW brauche und die Suzuki nur 18kW hat -.-


----------



## dressler18 (29. Januar 2018)

Man darf doch die Fahrstunden und Prüfung eh nur mit der Maschine der Fahrschule machen oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## DOcean (29. Januar 2018)

Grundsätzlich spricht nix dagegen andere Mopped zu nehmen, es gibt ja keine Fahrschulumbau...

Aber ob dein Fahrlehrer das mitmacht, auch wegen Versicherung und so weiter...


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2018)

Nope, steht bei den (Fahrschul) Kursen und der Prüfung dass man mit einem eigenen Fahrzeug kommen kann ^^
Versichert müssen die Dinger ja sowieso sein wenn man auf der Strasse mit dem "L" unterwegs ist 


Btw.: Sowas nur mit Front und Heck Fender 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VwNcjiDG69I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DOcean (29. Januar 2018)

ja versichert müssen die eh sein das stimmt...

Ich hätte aber gedacht das die Versicherungen "Fahrten mit Fahrschülern" ausschließen oder das die Fahrschulversicherung das auch umfassen muss, keine Ahnung wie das alles zusammenhängt...


----------



## shadie (29. Januar 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> ja versichert müssen die eh sein das stimmt...
> 
> Ich hätte aber gedacht das die Versicherungen "Fahrten mit Fahrschülern" ausschließen oder das die Fahrschulversicherung das auch umfassen muss, keine Ahnung wie das alles zusammenhängt...



Das ist bei uns in DE soweit ich weiß auch so.

Ein Freund von mir wollte zwingend mit seiner Maschine Fahrschule machen und die musste meines Wissens nach zusätzlich versichert werden.



taks schrieb:


> Nope, steht bei den (Fahrschul) Kursen und der Prüfung dass man mit einem eigenen Fahrzeug kommen kann ^^
> Versichert müssen die Dinger ja sowieso sein wenn man auf der Strasse mit dem "L" unterwegs ist
> 
> 
> ...



mal eine ehrliche Frage und nehmt es mir nicht persönlich Chopper Fahrer 
Aber warum fährt man so teile?
hauptsächlich zum Cruisen oder?


Wir haben im Motorradstammtisch einen Chopper.......die wird jetzt auch verkauft und gegen was "spritzigeres" verkauft.


bin mal gespannt, werde mir meine Ende Februar holen / Anfang März machen wir ein Fahrsicherheitstraining mit der Mopedgruppe und Ende April gehts dann in den Harz, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## DOcean (29. Januar 2018)

zum Thema Cruiser: Klartext: Das Hohelied der Cruiser |
                heise Autos



> Wenn der normale Hobbyfahrer auf, sagen wir: eine Ducati Panigale  steigt und damit durch den Schwarzwald donnert, dann wird ihm dieses  Fahrzeug meistens ein sehr eindeutiges Feedback geben: "laaaangweilig!"  Moderne Fahrwerke können so viel, dass sie dem Fahrer ein deprimierendes  Gefühl der Unterfordertheit anzeigen bei dem, was er so maximal von  ihnen verlangt. Da die menschliche Psyche zum Selbstschutz stets ein  übertrieben positives Weltbild anstrebt, treibt so eine Konfiguration  die Person im Extremfall bis auf einen Cruiser. Der kann nämlich fast  nichts, dem Ego ist also schnell geschmeichelt.



Kurz gesagt da Cruiser so ******* fahren müssen Cruiser Fahrer besser fahren als alle anderen


----------



## dressler18 (29. Januar 2018)

Chopper/Cruiser sind einfach geil. Da brauchts keine Argumente mehr


----------



## shadie (29. Januar 2018)

Ich merke schon, "Ihr versteht die Frage von mir gar nicht oder " ? 

ok alles klar sorry der Nachfrage , ist Geschmackssache


----------



## dressler18 (29. Januar 2018)

Gibt schon "spritzige" Cruiser, hatte das Glück mal kurz mit ner Harley Davidson Breakout zu fahren. Da braucht man sich nicht zu verstecken - aber die soll sich mal einer leisten, Neupreis ~21.000 wenn ich mich nicht irre... Da kauf ich mir lieber ein Auto von


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Januar 2018)

Für das Geld dann doch lieber eine Panigale. Als Rentner kann ich immer noch Cruiser fahren.


----------



## shadie (29. Januar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Für das Geld dann doch lieber eine Panigale. Als Rentner kann ich immer noch Cruiser fahren.



Ich wollte es nicht sagen, zum Glück hast du es gemacht


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Als Rentner kann ich immer noch Cruiser fahren.



Die heutige Jugend ...


----------



## shadie (29. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Die heutige Jugend ...



Ist man mit 25 noch "jugendlich" ? 

Zwar sicherlich jünger als unsere Forenopis aber doch kein Jungspund mehr


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ist man mit 25 noch "jugendlich" ?
> 
> Zwar sicherlich jünger als unsere Forenopis aber doch kein Jungspund mehr






			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> In den „Shell Jugendstudien“ wird Jugend als die Spanne vom 13. bis zum 25. Lebensjahr definiert.



Doch doch ^^


----------



## shadie (29. Januar 2018)

Erzähle ich meiner Frau heute gleich mal die lacht mich aus


----------



## dressler18 (29. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht nicht mehr Jung der Körper mag sein, aber der Geist noch viel zu lernen er hat. 
Dabei bin ich auch erst 25 "duck und weg"


Aber immer wieder interessant das man Cruiser mit dem Alter verbindet.


----------



## shadie (29. Januar 2018)

Doch doch der Körper wird dauerhaft jung gehalten 

Aber das geistige Alter....ja das ist so eine Sache 


naja die meisten Leute und da zähle ich mich mit rein, wollen recht flott unterwegs sein.
Sich in die Kurven legen etc. und sich mal schön hängen lassen 
Da eignet sich nen Chopper eher weniger dafür.

Ich hatte aber durchaus einen Freund der damals mit seiner 125er Chopper alles nass gemacht hat (YZF R 125 / Aprilia RS / Cagiva Mito), alle zersägt, weil er sehr sehr gut fahren konnte.
Aber alle 1-2 Monate hieß es neue Gummis für die Fußrasten


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2018)

Also wenn ich könnte, hätte ich mehrere Motorräder, auch ne Chopper. Der Sound und das Cruisen fetzt auch.

Derzeit würde ich dann neben der MT 10 ne XV 950 R, ne R1 und vlt die Niken haben.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Die heutige Jugend ...


Ich werde dieses Jahr 30. 
Nene, das passt so. Wozu entspannen, wenn man Spaß haben kann?


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2018)

Ich bin auch noch (knapp) unter 30 

Es geht trotzdem nix über Chopper ^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Januar 2018)

Als drittes Motorrad hätte ich nichts dagegen, aber vorher würde ich mir lieber n anderes Auto kaufen.
Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man auch daran Spaß haben kann, einfach entspannt durch die Gegend zu tuckern.


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2018)

> Als drittes Motorrad hätte ich nichts dagegen, aber vorher würde ich mir lieber n anderes Auto kaufen.



Das glaube ich...

Was Chopper angeht: Hatte auch immer Spass an einer Harley 1200er Roadster. Würde ich auch gerne haben. Aber denke nicht das ich in der Mehrheit den Spass an der Wendigkeit meiner GSX, von sowas wie ner Street Triple oder sonst nem Kurvenräuber mit der Roadster bekomme. 

Bin die Probe gefahren und mit der konntest du es auch fliegen lassen... Aber sie und auch so eine BMW RnineT die ich ebenfalls im Auge hatte (wenn auch keine Chopper) sind nicht die flinken Kurvenwiesel...


----------



## shadie (30. Januar 2018)

Eben mal aus Spaß bei Kleinanzeigen nachgeschaut und den gemacht:


15 KM von mir entfernt steht ne ER6N / BJ2007 / Grün / 30k Km / inkl Drossel für mich.

Motorradkauf ist aber eigentlich erst im März eingeplant 

Habe Ihm mal geschrieben.....preislich muss noch was gehen (er ist rund 300 € zu teuer....vergleichbare maschinen sogar mit jüngerem BJ kosten 350 € weniger)

Heute Abend mit der Regierung sprechen.....wenn der die 300 € runter geht würde es jetzt auch direkt Anfang Februar klappen meiner Meinung nach,
mal sehen was Sie dazu meint 


Ich muss die haben, mit so wenig Aufwand werde ich keine bekommen


----------



## the.hai (30. Januar 2018)

Rein wirtschaftlich sollte da auch durchaus mehr zu machen sein in der toten Zeit des Jahres. Im März geht die Saison wieder los, da ist ber beste Zeitpunkt fürn Verkauf.


----------



## shadie (30. Januar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Rein wirtschaftlich sollte da auch durchaus mehr zu machen sein in der toten Zeit des Jahres. Im März geht die Saison wieder los, da ist ber beste Zeitpunkt fürn Verkauf.



Deshalb würde ich es gerne im Februar schon hinter mir haben  danach wirds nur teurer.

naja....bei 2700 € denke ich mal reichen 300-400 € an Preisnachlass.

Die BJ2010 soll nur 2350 € kosten / steht aber in Berlin.

Bei der hier um die Ecke fahre ich 15 Minuten und bin da, wäre wesentlich angenehmer und mir auch mehr wert weil ich die Schwiegereltern nicht mit dem Hänger nötigen müsste etc.

naja we will see.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ist man mit 25 noch "jugendlich" ?
> 
> Zwar sicherlich jünger als unsere Forenopis aber doch kein Jungspund mehr [emoji3]



Wer ist hier ein Forenopi? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Januar 2018)

Mir sagt ja sowas zu 

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=256013854


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2018)

Was ist die beste Zeit um ein Motorrad zu kaufen? Oktober bis Februar?




Icedaft schrieb:


> Wer ist hier ein Forenopi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gleich gibts Haue mit dem Rollator


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Was ist die beste Zeit um ein Motorrad zu kaufen? Oktober bis Februar?


Denke schon.

Zufällig jemand hier, der seine Brutale Dragster RR verkaufen will?


----------



## MfDoom (30. Januar 2018)

Die beste Zeit ist wenn beim Fahrzeug und Verkäufer dein Bauchgefühl stimmt. Ist halt manchmal schwer rauszufinden wenn man unbedingt einen geilen Hobel zwischen die Beine will 



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Mir sagt ja sowas zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht top aus, Probefahren. Durch die Tieferlegung schlägt sie vielleicht schnell durch

@Shadie: Fahr hin und handle vor Ort. Meckere ein wenig an Mängeln herum und sage klar was du Zahlen willst, dann weiss der Verkäufer woran er ist. Erwähne noch ein oder zwei andere Bikes die billiger oder besser sind, die du anschauen gehst. Vor dem hinfahren handeln ist der falsche Weg


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2018)

> Die beste Zeit ist wenn beim Fahrzeug und Verkäufer dein Bauchgefühl stimmt. Ist halt manchmal schwer rauszufinden wenn man unbedingt einen geilen Hobel zwischen die Beine will



Genau.

In der Regel ziehen die Preise zum Saisonstart ein wenig an. Nicht horrend aber bei meiner Kiste war es so. Damals hatte ich ein Angebot für meine Kiste und habe denjenigen den Winter über vertröstet. Habe mir andere GSX750 angesehen. Wollte dann Ende Februar zuschlagen und der Herr wollte 250€ mehr. Auch einige andere der GSX750 die in Frage kamen zogen an. War mir dann aber egal.


----------



## dressler18 (30. Januar 2018)

Jetzt hätte ich doch glatt wegen meinem Motrrad Besichtigungswahn den Jahrestag vergessen. Gut das sie mich nochmals erinnert hat wann der Film im Kino beginnt . Da wär ich bei meiner Friedl wieder in ewige ungnade gefallen ....

Bin momentan so weit, das wenn mir der Händler heute entgegenkommt die Suzuki Marauder VZ 800 zulege. 2.900€ bei 30.000km BJ 2002 ist vllt. noch was drin! Auf den Fotos sieht sie mal top gepflegt aus. Ich hoffe nur das ich nicht draufsitze und mir denke "was ist das für ein unbequemer sch**s" das wäre dann ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


----------



## shadie (30. Januar 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich doch glatt wegen meinem Motrrad Besichtigungswahn den Jahrestag vergessen. Gut das sie mich nochmals erinnert hat wann der Film im Kino beginnt . Da wär ich bei meiner Friedl wieder in ewige ungnade gefallen ....
> 
> Bin momentan so weit, das wenn mir der Händler heute entgegenkommt die Suzuki Marauder VZ 800 zulege. 2.900€ bei 30.000km BJ 2002 ist vllt. noch was drin! Auf den Fotos sieht sie mal top gepflegt aus. Ich hoffe nur das ich nicht draufsitze und mir denke "was ist das für ein unbequemer sch**s" das wäre dann ein Schlag ins Gesicht.



Kenne ich.....ich wurde heute auch netterweise von meiner Kollegin drauf hingewiesen das am 14.2. valentinstag ist und das ich meine Frau nicht vergessen soll 

Zum Glück hat man Kolleginnen welche selbst auf den Valentinstag hingeifern


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Januar 2018)

Und ich bin froh, dass ich eine abbekommen habe, die diesen Tag mindestens genauso beschränkt und unnötig findet wie ich


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Januar 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Mir sagt ja sowas zu
> 
> https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=256013854


Stimmt, die Duc ist echt nett [emoji14]

Ich werd langsam irre, die 29 restlichen Tage zähle ich langsam schon runter


----------



## MfDoom (31. Januar 2018)

Welche Ducati holst du dir?


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

so....das mit der ER6N in meiner Nähe war leider nix.

- defektes ABS am Hinterrad
- Reifen runter
- Kettensatz runter
- Letzte Inspektion? kein Kommentar des Verkäufers
- Tüv? nein / macht er auch nicht / auch nicht gegen Bezahlung
- Schaden an der Kühlerverkleidung

Dann sind halt noch so dubiose Dinge das das BJ 2007 sein soll und unter der Folie grün ist angeblich / 
die Farbe der Feder aber nicht zu der angeblichen Farbe des Motorrads passt....die ist gold, müsste aber silber sein.

Neee....lass ich dann doch lieber stehen.....muss ich eben doch weiter fahren.


----------



## dressler18 (31. Januar 2018)

Schade... spätestens nach letzte Inspektion ohne Info und TÜV nein, hätte ich mich höflich bedankt und wäre direkt gegangen 

Hätte man wenigstens ehrlich sagen können ich kb mehr auf den Bock und nimm ihn mit für nen spottpreis. Da kann man doch nix mehr für Verlangen bei den Mängeln


----------



## taks (31. Januar 2018)

Hätte auch ne Suzuki LS 650 für n Tausender entdeckt.
Die ist aber als Scheunenfund mit laufendem Motor angegeben.

Bei dem Preis hätte man dann noch n Tausender übrig, damit die Garage den Motor überholt ^^


----------



## dressler18 (31. Januar 2018)

Würd ich je nach km Stand zuschlagen evtl mal n ankaufstest machen lassen bei der Werkstatt des vertrauens. 

Hab am Mittag beim Händler angerufen und gesagt das ich die Marauder nehme ! Freitag werden die Details geklärt und dann unterschrieben. Freu mich gerade wie ein Kind an Weihnachten  
Meine jetzige Suzuki kann ich hoffentlich für nen guten Preis drangeben.


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Würd ich je nach km Stand zuschlagen evtl mal n ankaufstest machen lassen bei der Werkstatt des vertrauens.
> 
> Hab am Mittag beim Händler angerufen und gesagt das ich die Marauder nehme ! Freitag werden die Details geklärt und dann unterschrieben. Freu mich gerade wie ein Kind an Weihnachten
> Meine jetzige Suzuki kann ich hoffentlich für nen guten Preis drangeben.



Dann schon mal herzlichen Glückwunsch.


ich werde mir nächste Woche am WE eine ER6N und eine bandit anschauen.
Beide bereits gedrosselt auf 48PS, wenn ich mit einem der beiden preislich zurecht komme dann packe ich die auch gleich ein


----------



## the.hai (31. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> ich werde mir nächste Woche am WE eine ER6N und eine bandit anschauen.
> Beide bereits gedrosselt auf 48PS, wenn ich mit einem der beiden preislich zurecht komme dann packe ich die auch gleich ein



Viel Glück.

Es ist ja nur noch ein Monat, bis es auch für mich wieder losgeht. Bis dahin muss nur noch der Power Commander eingebaut und ne neue Kombi besorgt werden


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Januar 2018)

Vor allem muss das Wetter wieder mitspielen. Bei Sturmböen und Dauerregen fährt es sich nicht so spaßig. 
Hoffentlich wird der März schöner.


----------



## ich558 (31. Januar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Viel Glück.
> 
> Es ist ja nur noch ein Monat, bis es auch für mich wieder losgeht. Bis dahin muss nur noch der Power Commander eingebaut und ne neue Kombi besorgt werden



Hab auch seit letztem Jahr den PC verbaut momentan noch ohne Abstimmung. Lässt du dir ihn abstimmen oder nur ne fertige Map drauf?


----------



## the.hai (31. Januar 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab auch seit letztem Jahr den PC verbaut momentan noch ohne Abstimmung. Lässt du dir ihn abstimmen oder nur ne fertige Map drauf?



Ich hatte damals schon einen in meiner CBF 600S, die fertige Map hab ichj dann selber nen bischen nach gefühl angepasst. war aber schon so deutlich besser. werde sie nicht abstimmen lassen, bzw ist es erstmal nicht geplant.


----------



## taks (31. Januar 2018)

Hab grad mal überschlagen was ein Umbau einer LS 650 nach meinem Geschmack etwa Kosten würde.
Materialkosten wären (ohne neuen Auspuff) ~1000 €, Lackierung noch ~500€

Bin Positiv überrascht ^^


----------



## MfDoom (3. Februar 2018)

Hätte ich nur mehr Platz für dieses wunderschöne Geschoss. Das dürfte eine der ersten Monster sein die Ducati gebaut hat, steigender Wert garantiert


----------



## orca113 (4. Februar 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Hätte ich nur mehr Platz für dieses wunderschöne Geschoss. Das dürfte eine der ersten Monster sein die Ducati gebaut hat, steigender Wert garantiert



Die Monster ist nicht mein Fall. Zumindest war sie es früher nie. Inzwischen finde ich sie gar nicht mal mehr so häßlich. 

Nettes Maschinchen. Aber die sieht irgendwie anders aus... Kann das sein das das Heck anders ist? Bzw umgebaut oder sowas?


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2018)

Das Heck ist gekürzt, sieht aber stimmig aus. Manche übertreiben da ja gerne. Der Drehzahlmesser ist auch nicht Serie, ich meine die ersten Monster hatten keinen


----------



## orca113 (4. Februar 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das Heck ist gekürzt, sieht aber stimmig aus. Manche übertreiben da ja gerne. Der Drehzahlmesser ist auch nicht Serie, ich meine die ersten Monster hatten keinen



Ah ok. Hatte ich doch richtig gesehen. Wenn ich aber mal gelesen hätte... es steht nämlich auch in der Beschreibung.

Was ich noch komisch finde, die ist von 93 und hat schon Upside-Down Gabel?


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2018)

Ducati hat die Monster aus Superbike teilen gebaut die sich nicht verkauft haben, um eine drohende pleite abzuwenden.
Damit haben sie quasi die streetfighter erfunden

Ducati Monster – Wikipedia


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2018)

So ich habs dann auch mal geschafft.

Wollten uns erst eine Kawasaki ER6N mit 57000km anschauen.
Termin ausgemacht.
Vor dem Termin Nacht drüber gepennt.
Termin wieder storniert / 57000 war mir doch etwas zu viel, fahre ich noch mal 30000 drauf bekomme ich die Kiste nicht mehr los.
Günstig wäre Sie gewesen.

Haben dann eine Bandit 150km entfernt gefunden.
direkt am Sonntag hingefahren bei Schneegestöber 

Ist bereits auf meine 48PS gedrosselt
Besitzt nen Sturzbügel
Bremsbeläge neu / reifen ca. 60-70% / Inspektionen alle gemacht bei Suzuki / letzte Inspektion vor 2000km.

Joa sieht aus wie geleckt, stand nur in der Garage.
Kurze Runde gefahren, die üblichen tests gemacht danach, alles super.


Dieses Wochenende am Sonntag kann ich Sie abholen.

Ist also eine Suzuki Bandit GSF650  Erstzulassung 2008  bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher obs schon eine K8 oder K7 ist / sit aber auch wurscht zwischen K7 und K8 haben sich scheinbar eh nur par Verkleidungsanbauteile geändert/ ABS / Einspritzer / mit Wassergekühltem 85PS Motor.


Das einzige was ich anpassen muss......der Auspuff.....DER IST GIGANTISCH  seht selbst 
Quelle Google:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das da ist meine 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wunschliste:

- Neuer Auspuff, mir gefiel der Leovince sehr gut vom Klang her, mal schauen was es noch so gibt.
- Koffersystem (ich darf den Packesel spielen )
- neue einstellbare Brems/Kupplungshebel
- neue Spiegel

Freu mich wie ein Schnitzel wenn die am Sonntag vor der haustür steht 

Hab mich doch schon etwas verguckt in die kleine.

Zumal ich jetzt meine maßgeschneiderte Suzuki lederhose + Textiljacke nicht entsorgen muss 


Bin mega happy nicht die ER6n gekauft zu haben.
Sicherlich kein schlechtes Motorrad aber ich habe mir gestern mal Original Sounds von der ER6F und der bandit angehört + das ganze daheim noch mal nachgestellt (Frauchen hat ja ne ER6F aber mit BOS Auspuff).

Die ER6N hört sich an wie ein "Traktor", man merkt halt das die Zylinder wesentlich größer sind, das hört man einfach raus.
Sie ist viel Dumpfer vom Ton her.

Die Bandit kommt mit Ihren 4 Zylindern wesentlich höher vom Ton her.
In den Begrenzer habe ich Sie natürlich nicht gejagt, das habe ich mir nur auf Youtube mal angehört und da kreischt Sie selbst mit original Tröte.

Zumal läuft Sie viel ruhiger, die Kraftentfaltung ist wesentlich angenehmer udn nicht so apruppt wie bei der ER6n, Gladius, SV650


Alles in allem, Mega happy wie man merkt


----------



## dressler18 (5. Februar 2018)

Dann dir auch gratulation! Die würd mir auch noch gefallen. Steht richtig gut da auf den Bildern.

Freitag endgültig fix gemacht mit Autogramm der Händler kam mir noch 100 € entgegen, das erste mal Pickerl machen ist umsonst, 1 Jahr Garantie ist sowieso klar und ich kann sie, bis bei uns kein Schnee/Salz mehr auf der Straße ist, beim Händler lassen. Der letzte Besitzer kam damit immer zum Händler Service machen usw. d.h. ich habe hier ebenfalls null bedenken. War wohl wieder eine gute Entscheidung auf Gefühl zu gehen so wie beim letzten Autokauf! Ist sicher ein zusätzlicher Sinn bei mir.
Hab sogar noch einen anderen Auspuff drauf für besseren Sound. 

1 kleines "problemchen" hat meine dann doch. Aufgrund irgendwelcher schwindeliger Abgasnormen bei uns in Österreich ist sie irgendwo auf 30,9 kW gedrosselt jetzt fehlen mir, je nachdem welches Modell es ist, zwischen 9-12 PS. Gerade bei den 220 kg Trockengewicht bin ich dann doch um jede PS froh die ich habe. Mein Händler macht sich mal schlau und versucht herauszufinden wo die gedrosselt ist und dann raus mit dem Gelumpe.

Wenn ich mein altes noch für einen guten Preis wegbekommen bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Dann dir auch gratulation! Die würd mir auch noch gefallen. Steht richtig gut da auf den Bildern.
> 
> Freitag endgültig fix gemacht mit Autogramm der Händler kam mir noch 100 € entgegen, das erste mal Pickerl machen ist umsonst, 1 Jahr Garantie ist sowieso klar und ich kann sie, bis bei uns kein Schnee/Salz mehr auf der Straße ist, beim Händler lassen. Der letzte Besitzer kam damit immer zum Händler Service machen usw. d.h. ich habe hier ebenfalls null bedenken. War wohl wieder eine gute Entscheidung auf Gefühl zu gehen so wie beim letzten Autokauf! Ist sicher ein zusätzlicher Sinn bei mir.
> Hab sogar noch einen anderen Auspuff drauf für besseren Sound.
> ...



Na dann dir auch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch.

ja das mit dem Gewicht ist halt immer so ne Sache.
Habe mich vor der Besichtigung nicht informiert was die wiegt sondern nur nach Tipps beim Kauf geschaut, bin Sie einfach nur gefahren und mir kam Sie so vor wie ne Gladius und die habe ich irgendwo bei 180-190kg einsortiert.

War dann heute Morgen doch etwas buff als ich 250kg vollgetankt gelesen habe (19Liter).
Fühlt sich definitiv nicht danach an.

Aber ich habe ja dann offen auch 85 PS zur Verfügung 


Meine Stand übrigens für 2800 € drinnen / wurde dann reduziert auf 2500 € und gekauft habe ich Sie jetzt für 2200 €.

Aber wie gesagt, lückenloses Checkheft, letzte Inspektion 2000km her.
Neuer Kettensatz, Bremsbeläge....also echt top.


Als Limit hatte ich 3000 € + Drosselkosten + Sturzpads.

Jetzt habe ich für 2200 € alles bekommen, viel Spielraum für "Spielereien"


----------



## taks (5. Februar 2018)

Hab heute Mal mit meinem Fahrlehrer gesprochen.
Entweder kann ich direkt die grosse Prüfung machen (A) brauche dazu aber kein Mopped mit mindestens 45kW.
Oder ich kann mit (m)einer Savage die "kleine" Prüfung machen (A 35) und bekomm dann nach zwei Jahren automatisch den Grossen (A).

Drum mach ich glaub einfach den Kleinen 


PS: Kann mir einer von euch erklären wie man die Preise bei Motorrädern am besten drücken/runterhandeln kann? ^^





shadie schrieb:


> Text



Hört sich gut an


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Hab heute Mal mit meinem Fahrlehrer gesprochen.
> Entweder kann ich direkt die grosse Prüfung machen (A) brauche dazu aber kein Mopped mit mindestens 45kW.
> Oder ich kann mit (m)einer Savage die "kleine" Prüfung machen (A 35) und bekomm dann nach zwei Jahren automatisch den Grossen (A).
> 
> ...




Also wir haben uns ein Video von Louis angeschaut.
Da wurde sehr gut erklärt auf was geachtet werden soll beim Gebrauchtkauf.

Wenn da dann etwas "auffällig" ist, den Verkäufer damit konfrontieren und Ihm abziehen.


Ansonsten vorher natürlich mal deutschlandweit sichten und wenn die Bikes in deiner Gegend preislich höher liegen,
kannst du damit als Argument auch noch dran gehen.

Tüv der demnächst abläuft = abziehen
Kein Kennzeichen verbaut sprich du hast großen Aufwand mit Hänger etc = abziehen.



Also so haben wir es gemacht.

Der Tüv läuft im Juli aus / das hat uns 200 € gebracht.
Der Sturzbügel hatte leichte kratzer weil Sie wohl mal im Stand sanft abgelegt wurde (man hat im lenkanschlag nix gesehen sprich es ist von einem sehr sanften Ablegen auszugehen), das hat uns 100 € eingespart.


Und so hat mich die bandit 650 BJ2007 statt den üblichen 2800-3000 € nur noch 2200 gekostet.


Dafür muss ich aber 2x hin und her fahren, insgesamt 600 KM und das Bike mit dem Hänger holen.

Tüv im Sommer machen und Sie anmelden.


Kaufst du beim Händler um die Ecke macht der das auch gerne für dich, dafür ist er dann aber auch eben teurer und gibt 1 Jahr garantie.



Ich bin recht zufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis.


Die "Zubehörteile Shops" werden schon durchwuselt 


Koffersystem und ne kleinere Tröte müssen drauf.


Will auf dem Motorradstammtisch ja nicht der Kerl mit der größten Tröte sein 


Habe mich schon etwas veguckt jetzt in meine Bandit


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Februar 2018)

Was möchtest du für den neuen Auspuff hinlegen?

Achja, wünsche natürlich auch viel Spaß mit dem neuen Mopped.


----------



## dressler18 (5. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Hab heute Mal mit meinem Fahrlehrer gesprochen.
> Entweder kann ich direkt die grosse Prüfung machen (A) brauche dazu aber kein Mopped mit mindestens 45kW.
> Oder ich kann mit (m)einer Savage die "kleine" Prüfung machen (A 35) und bekomm dann nach zwei Jahren automatisch den Grossen (A).
> 
> ...



Dann würd ich auch den kleinen machen.


Du musst wissen wo die Problemstellen sind. Ist von Motorrad zu Motorrad unterschiedlich aber grundsätzlich 



Erkennbare Schäden am Motorrad
Seitenspiegel, Lenkerenden, Fußrasten, Motordeckel auf Abschürfungen überprüfen (evtl umgefallen???)
Lenkanschläge auf Beschädigung überprüfen
Treten Öl und Flüssigkeiten irgendwo aus? (Gabel, Federbein, Bremsen, Motor)
Serviceheft vorhanden?
Kilometerstand  mit Serviceheft und -Rechnungen abgleichen. (Kommt drauf an was für ein  Motorrad, ne Touringmaschine darf natürlich mehr haben als ein Rennbock  bevor damit am Preis rütteln darfst)
Zwei Schlüssel vorhanden?
Profil und Alter der Reifen überprüfen
Bremsscheiben und - beläge kontrollieren
Ölstand und -Farbe kontrollieren
Zustand von Kette und Kettenblatt kontrollieren
Sind Zubehörteile wie Blinker, Kennzeichenhalter, Hebel etc. eingetragen
Hat der Auspuff ein E-Prüfzeichen / ABE?
Sieht man Rost im Tank? - Ganz wichtig!  Stand schon mal am Pass ganz oben und kurz Motor aus wegen Ampel - nix  ging mehr. Zum Glück ging es mit der Reservetankeinstellung
Allgemein Rost auch unters Motorrad schauen Abdeckungen runter usw....

Probefahrt !! Wenn was mit den Stoßdämpfern nicht stimmt merkt man es so sofort



Im Prinzip nicht viel anderst als beim Auto


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Was möchtest du für den neuen Auspuff hinlegen?
> 
> Achja, wünsche natürlich auch viel Spaß mit dem neuen Mopped.



Also der Leovince liegt nur beim Pott ohne Krümmer bei 350 €.
Denke mal so in der Richtung werde ich mich bewegen.

Der wurde mir noch vom Stammtisch empfohlen:
HURRIC Endschalldampfer Louis Special Edition mit EG-BE kaufen | Louis Motorrad

Den Fahren viele dort.

Den Akrapovic finde ich schon zu teuer mit seinen 600 € / der hört sich aber auch gar nicht so toll an....

Jaa danke schön freue mich wie ein Schnitzel 



dressler18 schrieb:


> Probefahrt !! Wenn was mit den Stoßdämpfern nicht stimmt merkt man es so sofort



Ganz wichtig noch / ist Rost an der gabel kanns tdu Ihm round About 200-300 € abziehen sagte uns ein Händler.
Die ER6F von uns hat leider leichte Pickelbildung an der gabel / dafür würden wir 300 € weniger bekommen!

Einfach darin begründet weil dadurch die Gabeldichtungen schneller kaputt gehen.

Ganz wichtig noch.

Federung überprüfen!

Da darf nix knacken!!!!!


Und immer die "Geschichte" vom Moped erzählen lassen.
Wenn dir was komisch vorkommt, genau da nachbohren.


Meiner hat seine verkauft weil er mit >190 zwar noch drauf passen würde ABER, er nen Hüftschaden hat und deshalb auf ne Sumo umsteigen muss.
Die Bandit war Ihm einfach zu klein.

Da hat auch der Sitz den man um 1CM höher stellen kann + Lenker auch nicht weiter geholfen, er hatte Schmerzen wegen der etwas gekrümmten Haltung.


----------



## moe (5. Februar 2018)

@shadie: Noch einer mit ner Bandit. Viel Spaß mit der neuen, ist ne gute Maschine für ungeübte und verzeiht viele Fehler. 

Hab die selbe Tröte an meiner 6er Kult und würde die trotz der geilen Optik nie wieder kaufen. Die erste Saison war vom Sound her sportlich, die zweite sportlich bis laut und seit der dritten ist's einfach nur noch nervig. Der Sound und das Geballer beim abtouren sind 1A, aber einfach zwei Nummern zu laut. Vor allem im Hochsommer, wenn's richtig warm ist steigt man immer mit nem tauben Ohr ab (ja, mit Eater. Ohne ist einfach unzumutbar, sowohl für mich als auch und vor allem für alle anderen). Aber die 6er braucht halt Drehzahl, damit was geht. 
Hab dann letzten Sommer versucht, die Tüte auf zu machen, um die Dämmwolle zu tauschen, aber den Pott ums verrecken nicht auf bekommen. 
Hatte den damals gekauft, weil er günstig war (~280), ich nen Sportauspuff wollte und der optisch von allen Zubehörtröten am besten an die Bandit passt. 

Sturzbügel hatte ich beim Kauf auch dran. Hab die nach nem Monat abmontiert, weil ich zwei mal ausgehebelt wurde und mich fast lang gemacht hab. Ist nicht sonderlich angenehm mit dem Vorderrad in der Luft über die Straße zu rutschen. Meine sind allerdings größer. Die haben den Motorblock auch seitlich abgedeckt.


----------



## taks (5. Februar 2018)

Hoffentlich ist bald wieder warm  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Danke für die Tipps


----------



## shadie (6. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist bald wieder warm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe auch.....will Sie endlich anmelden 

Dabei steht Sie ja noch nicht mal vor der Haustür, erst am Sonntag 



moe schrieb:


> @shadie: Noch einer mit ner Bandit. Viel Spaß mit der neuen, ist ne gute Maschine für ungeübte und verzeiht viele Fehler.
> 
> Hab die selbe Tröte an meiner 6er Kult und würde die trotz der geilen Optik nie wieder kaufen. Die erste Saison war vom Sound her sportlich, die zweite sportlich bis laut und seit der dritten ist's einfach nur noch nervig. Der Sound und das Geballer beim abtouren sind 1A, aber einfach zwei Nummern zu laut. Vor allem im Hochsommer, wenn's richtig warm ist steigt man immer mit nem tauben Ohr ab (ja, mit Eater. Ohne ist einfach unzumutbar, sowohl für mich als auch und vor allem für alle anderen). Aber die 6er braucht halt Drehzahl, damit was geht.
> Hab dann letzten Sommer versucht, die Tüte auf zu machen, um die Dämmwolle zu tauschen, aber den Pott ums verrecken nicht auf bekommen.
> ...



Ich bin eigentlich auch kein Fan davon ein extrem lautes Motorrad zu haben.
Und im Sommer sind Strecken von knapp 4 Stunden Fahrt angesagt.
Wenn ich da nen lauten pott dran habe klingeln mir abends die Ohren.

Ich bin was den Auspuff angeht noch in der "Findungsphase" 

Werde auf youtube mich mal noch etwas umschauen informieren etc. und dann sehe ich weiter.
hat ja keine Eile.


Der Sturzbügel ist recht human gehalten bei meiner.
Trotzdem schützt er die vorhandene Verkleidung.
Gehe daher nicht davon aus das er mich behindern wird.

Aktuell entsteht so etwas die Glaubensfrage / 
- Satteltasche mit entsprechender Montagevorrichtung
- Koffersystem

Die Koffersysteme sind halt extrem klobig, gefällt mir eigentlich nicht so.
Bei den Textilsatteltaschen habe ich aber die Befürchtung, dass die einfach nicht ordentlich dicht sind.


Wir planen aktuell eine Strecke durch welche in Hamburg startet und bis runter an den Bodensee geht / überlegen sogar zu meiner Familie nach Österreich zu fahren (Großraum Wien).
Das ist schon eine große Strecke bei der man eben auch viel Kleidung mitnehmen muss.
Nur mit Rucksäcken will ich da nicht fahren, zumal die großen Rucksäcke auch etwas nerven beim Fahren.


naja....we will see, schaue mir verschiedene Systeme mal beim kommenden Motorradstammtisch an.
Vielleicht ist ja was dabei, die Bandit hat da ja zig Möglichkeiten.

Tankrucksack ist auch schon da.


----------



## dressler18 (6. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist bald wieder warm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bild ! Da hat man doch gleich Lust draufzusitzen und loszufahren.


Ein kompetenter Mitarbeiter von Suzuki Österreich hat mir gesagt warum ich weniger PS habe, liegt an der tollen Abgasrückführung und das die Vergaserdüsen anderst eingestellt sind. Blöde Abgasrichtlinien  immerhin weis ich jetzt warum!


----------



## blautemple (6. Februar 2018)

So, gleich geht es bei 0 Grad die MT-09 und die Street Triple Probefahren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Februar 2018)

Und? Eingefroren?


----------



## shadie (7. Februar 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Und? Eingefroren?





Stimmt da war ja was 

Bei uns waren es gestern durchgehend -7° und heute früh -11°


----------



## dressler18 (7. Februar 2018)

Bin Anfang Herbst mal zur Arbeit und ich muss ins Tal runter übern Fluss wo am Morgen immer Nebelsuppe  ist, dann auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch. Kaum aus dem Nebel raus bekam ich eine Eisschicht aums Visier war nicht sehr angenehem  zum Glück habe ich einen sehr kurzen Arbeitsweg und bin den Rest mit offenem Visier gefahren. 

Ich hab die Befüchrtung bei uns schlägt der Winter erst noch richtig zu und ich kann bis Ende April warten mit fahren . Die letzten Jahre hats bei uns teilweise immernoch massig Schnne hingehaut. Aber auf 700m Höhe auch kein Wunder.


----------



## shadie (7. Februar 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Bin Anfang Herbst mal zur Arbeit und ich muss ins Tal runter übern Fluss wo am Morgen immer Nebelsuppe  ist, dann auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch. Kaum aus dem Nebel raus bekam ich eine Eisschicht aums Visier war nicht sehr angenehem  zum Glück habe ich einen sehr kurzen Arbeitsweg und bin den Rest mit offenem Visier gefahren.
> 
> Ich hab die Befüchrtung bei uns schlägt der Winter erst noch richtig zu und ich kann bis Ende April warten mit fahren . Die letzten Jahre hats bei uns teilweise immernoch massig Schnne hingehaut. Aber auf 700m Höhe auch kein Wunder.



Mir ist mal das Visier zugefroren und ich habs nichtm ehr auf bekommen.

Bin damals aber auch mit der YZF R 125 bei Wind und Wetter und bei Schnee gefahren!
Da konnte man mich regelmäßig vom Motorrad abkratzen


----------



## blautemple (7. Februar 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Und? Eingefroren?



Ich habe die Probefahrt auf nächste Woche Donnerstag verschoben, da soll es laut Handy immerhin 7 Grad "warm" sein. Gestern hatte es dann nur noch knapp 1 Grad, das war mir dann doch etwas zu hart 
Aber ich habe die Fahrt zum Händler zumindest dafür genutzt mir jeweils ein Angebot für die Street Triple S, R und die MT-09 erstellen zu lassen. Für die Street Triple S würde ich inkl. Nebenkosten und alles 8900€ zahlen, für die R 10200€ und für die MT-09 auch wieder 8900€. 

Mal gucken was es am Ende wird


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Februar 2018)

Ich bin Schönwetterfahrer. Straße muss trocken sein, kein bevorstehender Regen laut Wettervorhersage, Sonnenschein und mindestens 15°(lieber 25). 
Im Sommer dürfen natürlich paar Wolken am Himmel sein.

Da ich mehr oder weniger Slicks drauf habe, traue ich nassem Asphalt gar nicht. Habe auch kein ABS. 

Irgendwie kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass das Wetter in 3 Wochen zum Saisonstart wieder taugt.


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich bin Schönwetterfahrer. Straße muss trocken sein, kein bevorstehender Regen laut Wettervorhersage, Sonnenschein und mindestens 15°(lieber 25).
> Im Sommer dürfen natürlich paar Wolken am Himmel sein.
> 
> Da ich mehr oder weniger Slicks drauf habe, traue ich nassem Asphalt gar nicht. Habe auch kein ABS.
> ...



Unterschreibe ich 100% aber alles über 25 Grad mag meine Maschine nicht unbedingt. Also ich glaube das sie es nicht mag wegen der Kühlung.


----------



## blautemple (7. Februar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich bin Schönwetterfahrer. Straße muss trocken sein, kein bevorstehender Regen laut Wettervorhersage, Sonnenschein und mindestens 15°(lieber 25).
> Im Sommer dürfen natürlich paar Wolken am Himmel sein.
> 
> Da ich mehr oder weniger Slicks drauf habe, traue ich nassem Asphalt gar nicht. Habe auch kein ABS.
> ...



Am liebsten sind mir natürlich auch 25 Grad, aber ich komme auch mit ca 10 Grad gut klar. Da werden die Reifen etwas länger warm gefahren und dann passt das 
Aber mit Regen habe ich auch ein Problem, das mache ich nur wenn ich aufm Rückweg vom Urlaub oder so komme und unbedingt nach Hause will ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> .
> ja das mit dem Gewicht ist halt immer so ne Sache.
> Habe mich vor der Besichtigung nicht informiert was die wiegt sondern nur nach Tipps beim Kauf geschaut, bin Sie einfach nur gefahren und mir kam Sie so vor wie ne Gladius und die habe ich irgendwo bei 180-190kg einsortiert.
> 
> ...



Ist der Rahmen mit Blei vergossen oder wieso ist die so schwer?

Meine Hornet wiegt „nur" 197kg mit 14 Liter Tank (Der dank Backbone Rahmen auf ~12 Liter Nutzbarem Volumen sinkt)

Was ich mittlerweile bei der Hornet echt top finde, ist dass man einfach fast keinen Rahmen sieht und der Motor wie freischwebend drin hängt, so ein Rohrrahmen komplett um den Motor rum gefällt mir schon bei der XJ von meinem Vater nicht.


----------



## shadie (9. Februar 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen mit Blei vergossen oder wieso ist die so schwer?
> 
> Meine Hornet wiegt „nur" 197kg mit 14 Liter Tank (Der dank Backbone Rahmen auf ~12 Liter Nutzbarem Volumen sinkt)
> 
> Was ich mittlerweile bei der Hornet echt top finde, ist dass man einfach fast keinen Rahmen sieht und der Motor wie freischwebend drin hängt, so ein Rohrrahmen komplett um den Motor rum gefällt mir schon bei der XJ von meinem Vater nicht.



Ich kanns dir echt nicht sagen aber so steht Sie drin

Ob das nun am 4 Zylinder liegt oder das der nicht luft sondern Wassergekühlt wird?
Keinen Plan.

Aber wirklich merken tut man das gewicht nicht von daher....

Aber selbst die sehr schmale ER6F von meiner Frau wiegt voll 220 Kilo.


----------



## blautemple (9. Februar 2018)

Die ER-6 sind aber auch echte Eisenschweine. Gut das Kawasaki die letztes Jahr endlich überarbeitet hat. Gegen die Konkurrenz von Yamaha war die in der Form chancenlos.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. Februar 2018)

Meine Street Triple R wiegt vollgetankt nur 190 kg. 
Potenzielle Nachfolgerin: MV Agusta Brutale Dragster RR. Ein paar Kilogramm leichter, dafür aber 140 PS.

Wenn die Familienplanung dieses Jahr nicht vorangeht, steht der Hobel im Herbst vor der Tür.


----------



## blautemple (10. Februar 2018)

So, ich bin heute zumindest schon mal sehr kurzfristig die MT-09 probegefahren. Gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut. Zusätzlich habe ich jetzt noch ein Angebot für eine neue für 8580€ inkl Nebenkosten vorliegen. Da wird es die Street Triple am Donnerstag echt schwer haben. 
Ich denke mal am Wochenende wird dann die Entscheidung getroffen und auch der Vertrag unterschrieben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich558 (11. Februar 2018)

Kennt sich jemand mit Ketten aus? Brauche einen neuen Satz und habe nun 2 Sets zur Auswahl, wo ich aber nicht weiß ob der für 200€ um so viel besser ist als der für 100€ 

* Honda CB 1000 R DID Kettensatz chain kit ZVM-X 530 S&S silber 2008 - 2009  | eBay

DID X-Ring Kettenkit Honda CB 1000 R, 08-13, SC60 - verstarkt  | eBay


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2018)

Also ich hatte ne ZVMX in Silber auf der MT 09 nachher, alleine die Optik war geil 

Dazu hat sie sich einfach nichtmehr gelängt, was ein Nachspannen nahezu unnötig machte ewig. Die Originalkette hing ja nach 1000km schon immer wieder deutlich mher durch, das war dann vorbei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab meine dort gekauft: Kettensatz Konfigurator! Kettenkit powern by mykettenkit

Da kostet das komplette Kit für dich auch nur 180€ hab extra grad geschaut, weil es dann noch Rabatt gibt automatisch, sobald es im Warenkorb ist.


----------



## ich558 (12. Februar 2018)

Danke dir dann hol ich mir die dort auch


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2018)

Ich habe meine gestern bei Schneetreiben schon mit dem Hänger geholt.
Steht erst mal bis Sie angemeldet wird bei einem Freund in der Garage.
Anmelden werde ich wohl Anfang März machen, lohnt aktuell nicht / ist noch alles vereist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage mich aber immer noch was an Ihr so schwer ist das Sie leer 244 KG wiegt.

Sie steht jetzt neben einer SV650 und einer Gladius.
Dicker als die Gladius sieht sie definitiv aus aber nicht dicker als die SV und die wiegt meines Wissens nach um die 180/190.


----------



## blautemple (12. Februar 2018)

So Dinge wie ein massiver Eisenrahmen z.B., bzw. generell wenig leichte Metalle verbaut. Da kommt man schnell auf so ein hohes Gewicht.


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2018)

Joaa ist auch halb so wild.
Ich muss Sie ja nicht tragen sondern nur fahren 


In Hamburg hat es seit vorgestern wieder geschneit.
Der Schnee liegt nur noch ein wenig / fängt aber grad wieder an.
Dafür sind die Straßen vereist 

Ich denke mal vor März wird das dieses Jahr nix mit Motorrad fahren.
Dabei wollten wir am 3.3. die Saison einläuten mit dem Motorrad-Stammtisch und ein par Warmfahrübungen auf nem abgesperrten Parkplatz machen und dann noch eine kleine Tour machen.

Denke mal das können wir uns in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## dressler18 (12. Februar 2018)

Die Reifen sind sicher mit Blei ausgegossen ! 

Am Samstag mit einem weinenden und lachendem Auge meine alte Maschine  verkauft(zumindest schon mal mit Handschlag besiegelt), davor noch ein  paar Meter bei frischen -2 ° im Pulli gefahren bis der Käufer kam. Ich  hätte es lassen sollen jetzt will ich noch eher fahren!

Bei uns auch seit heute Nacht wieder mehrere cm Neuschnee ab Donnerstag/Freitag gehts kurz Richtung 10 Grad - davor regnet es kräftig und spült das Salz von der Straße. Wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt um meine neue zu holen, dann könnte ich wenigstens anfangen die Abgasrückführung abzuklemmen.


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2018)

Also "warm" war es gestern mit +5°C auch, trotzdem bleibt der Schneematsch liegen wenn es dauernd weiter runter kommt.

Jetzt haben wir genau 0 - -1°C......und der ganze kram wird zu Eis.
Bin heute morgen mit dem Swift gut zur Arbeit gerutscht.

Naja ich drücke uns allen mal die Daumen das es bald los gehen kann mit der Saison.

PS:
Ich friere mir selbst im Büro grad den arsch ab weil es über das Wochenede immer auskühlt und eine meiner beiden Kolleginnen scheinbar in den Wechseljahren ist / dauernd das Fenster aufmacht und die Hitze hat


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2018)

Sodele, ich bin heute dann endlich die Street Triple und die MT-09 probegefahren und was soll ich sagen? Im Grunde stand die Entscheidung was ich kaufe direkt nach dem aufsteigen auf die Streety fest. 
Ein paar Minuten nach der Probefahrt wurde dann auch schon der Kaufvertrag der Street Triple R unterschrieben. 10850€ sind es jetzt inkl. SW-Motech Taschensystem und Rizoma Kennzeichenhalter. 
Frühester Abholtermin ist der 22.2 falls das Wetter mitspielt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (14. Februar 2018)

Glückwunsch zur schönen Triumph. Wahnsinn was ihr euch alles für Kisten gönnen könnt. Mal eben 11K für ein neues Mopped.

Wie ist der Kniewinkel bei deiner Größe bei der Kiste?


----------



## shadie (14. Februar 2018)

Glückwunsch!

Passt ja perfekt von der Zeit her, ab Ende Februar soll es sogar bei uns im Norden um die 10°C geben


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2018)

Dafür gehen wir ja arbeiten 

Ich bin ca 1,76m und der Kniewinkel ist für mich perfekt, aber ich behaupte mal dass der auch mit 1,85m noch kein Problem ist. Darüber wird es wohl etwas eng könnte ich mir vorstellen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich558 (14. Februar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Also ich hatte ne ZVMX in Silber auf der MT 09 nachher, alleine die Optik war geil
> 
> Dazu hat sie sich einfach nichtmehr gelängt, was ein Nachspannen nahezu unnötig machte ewig. Die Originalkette hing ja nach 1000km schon immer wieder deutlich mher durch, das war dann vorbei.
> 
> ...



Kann man so einen Satz eigentlich selbst wechseln oder braucht man spezielles Werkzeug und Know How?


----------



## the.hai (14. Februar 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kann man so einen Satz eigentlich selbst wechseln oder braucht man spezielles Werkzeug und Know How?



Selber Wechseln ist nicht das Problem, man braucht nur ein Nietwerkzeug und einen Messschieber.


----------



## orca113 (14. Februar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dafür gehen wir ja arbeiten
> 
> Ich bin ca 1,76m und der Kniewinkel ist für mich perfekt, aber ich behaupte mal dass der auch mit 1,85m noch kein Problem ist. Darüber wird es wohl etwas eng könnte ich mir vorstellen.
> 
> ...



Bin 1,81 und eigentlich sehr gelenkig aber auf dauer finde ich den Kniewinkel bei meiner GSX ziemlich ätzend. Da die Street Triple auch einer meiner Favs ist ist das ein Kriterium das ich mir genauer ansehen würde.



> Kann man so einen Satz eigentlich selbst wechseln oder braucht man spezielles Werkzeug und Know How?



Habe es mit einem erfahrenen Schrauberkumpel bei seiner gemacht und wir brauchten kein Spezialwerkzeug. Aber ein kleines Gerät (kleiner Laserpointer war das) zum prüfen der Ketten bzw Schwingenflucht ist hilfreich.

Meine Kette wird im Zuge eines Reifenwechsels in der Werkstatt dieser Tage gemacht. Ansonsten würde ich es mir bei meiner auch selber zu trauen.


----------



## the.hai (14. Februar 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe es mit einem erfahrenen Schrauberkumpel bei seiner gemacht und wir brauchten kein Spezialwerkzeug. Aber ein kleines Gerät (kleiner Laserpointer war das) zum prüfen der Ketten bzw Schwingenflucht ist hilfreich.



Hier muss man jetzt aber unterscheiden, ob eine offene oder endlose Kette verbaut werden kann.


----------



## shadie (14. Februar 2018)

Ich schlage mich aktuell mit Versicherungen rum.......und verliere allmählich den Überblick.
Alles sehr sehr verzweigt bei mir von den Versicherungen her.

Ich habe damals den 125er Schein gemacht und mein Motorrad wurde auf meine mum versichert mit mir als Halter.
Dann habe ich diese Versicherung übernommen als das Auto kam udn konnte so diese 2 Jahre mitnehmen.
Meine Versicherung war aber wieso auch immer bis heute noch irgendwie mit meiner Mum verbunden ?!

Ich bin 25 und werde im März 26 / habe demnach 8-9 Schadensfreie Jahre.

Mein Auto kann ich erst nächstes Jahr bei einer neuen Versicherung versichern, die läuft dieses jahr noch bei der alten.

Habe jetzt mit einem Makler gesprochen und der sagt mir, ich kann einen Antrag ausfüllen das meine Schadensfreien Jahre aus der alten Versicherung übertragen werden sollen zu der neuen aber ich würde nur 7 jahre bekommen weil das Motorrad damals nicht auf mich versichert war.

Zudem sagt er mir, dass ich bei dem Motorrad wieder bei 0 Anfangen würde ?!

Es ist in Sachen Versicherungen irgendwie mega undurchsichtig.


Wen nich bei meiner bleiben würde wäre alles simpel.
Ich trage das Motorrad als 2. Fahrzeug ein und bekomme diese um die 60% für das Motorrad.

Aber so wie es aktuell ist, mit dieser verzwickten Familienverischerung / dann noch der Wechsel nur für das Motorrad Auto bleibt ein jahr noch bei der alten Versicherung........alles total verstrickt.

Ich mache jetzt mal einen Vororttermin, eventuell wird dann einiges klarer....


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2018)

@orca113
Wobei die Streety schon einer eher sportliche Sitzposition hat, ich habe aber überhaupt keinen Vergleich zu einer Gixxer. Mit deinen 1,81m solltest du da aber eigentlich keine Probleme habe, spätestens nach einer Probefahrt hast du ja Gewissheit.


Versicherung ist bei mir zumindest aktuell noch recht simpel. Ich lasse sowohl das aktuelle Motorrad als dann auch das Neue einfach über meinen Vater versichern. So habe ich 18 schadensfreie Jahre und dementsprechend gering sind dann auch die Kosten. Für die ER-6N habe ich mit Vollkasko, 300€ SB und Anmeldung das ganze Jahr gerade 350€ gezahlt. Die Streety lasse ich dann nur von März bis November angemeldet, da sollte ich dann am Ende wieder ca. dasselbe Zahlen, vllt etwas mehr.

Sobald ich dann die 18 SF Jahre drauf habe, lasse ich mir die einfach überschreiben. Das dauert aber noch eine Weile, ich werde Ende des Monats ja erst 22


----------



## orca113 (14. Februar 2018)

> @orca113
> Wobei die Streety schon einer eher sportliche Sitzposition hat, ich habe aber überhaupt keinen Vergleich zu einer Gixxer. Mit deinen 1,81m solltest du da aber eigentlich keine Probleme habe, spätestens nach einer Probefahrt hast du ja Gewissheit.



Ok aber ich habe keine Gixxer, also keine GSXR sondern eine GSX. Ist ein Nakedbike. Aber dafür eine übler Kniewinkel.


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin ca 1,76m und der Kniewinkel ist für mich perfekt, aber ich behaupte mal dass der auch mit 1,85m noch kein Problem ist. Darüber wird es wohl etwas eng könnte ich mir vorstellen.



Mit 1.95 wirds auf jedem der Dinger eng ^^
Drum Chopper, da sind die Fussrasten nicht unter einem


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2018)

@orca113
Fährst du ne 750er oder eine 1000er? Ohne die GSX mal gefahren zu sein würde ich behaupten dass die schon eine etwas sportlichere Sitzposition hat als die Streety, also der Kniewinkel wird wohl etwas enger sein. Würde ja auch dazu passen dass die ein, ich sage mal klassischer, Supersport-Umbau ist. Der Motor kommt ja zumindest von der Gixxer und ich behaupte mal beim Rest haben die sich auch etwas bei der Supersportlerin bedient ^^


----------



## DOcean (14. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Mit 1.95 wirds auf jedem der Dinger eng ^^
> Drum Chopper, da sind die Fussrasten nicht unter einem



Oder ein Bike das eine Sitzverstellung hat wie meine CBF1000 (in 3 Höhen) oder den Sitz neu beziehen lassen...


----------



## orca113 (14. Februar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> @orca113
> Fährst du ne 750er oder eine 1000er? Ohne die GSX mal gefahren zu sein würde ich behaupten dass die schon eine etwas sportlichere Sitzposition hat als die Streety, also der Kniewinkel wird wohl etwas enger sein. Würde ja auch dazu passen dass die ein, ich sage mal klassischer, Supersport-Umbau ist. Der Motor kommt ja zumindest von der Gixxer und ich behaupte mal beim Rest haben die sich auch etwas bei der Supersportlerin bedient ^^



Eine 750er. Kannst sie in meiner Bildergalerie sehen.

Ja könntest recht haben. Motor ist der der auch (zumindest in frühen) in GSXR drin ist.


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2018)

@orca113 
Am besten einfach mal testen. Ist ja nicht so schwierig eine zur Probefahrt zu finden, Triumph ist ja eine sehr populäre Marke 
Ansonsten treibt mich ja vllt auch mal eine Tour nach NRW, dann kannst du ja mal Probesitzen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Februar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sodele, ich bin heute dann endlich die Street Triple und die MT-09 probegefahren und was soll ich sagen? Im Grunde stand die Entscheidung was ich kaufe direkt nach dem aufsteigen auf die Streety fest.
> Ein paar Minuten nach der Probefahrt wurde dann auch schon der Kaufvertrag der Street Triple R unterschrieben. 10850€ sind es jetzt inkl. SW-Motech Taschensystem und Rizoma Kennzeichenhalter.
> Frühester Abholtermin ist der 22.2 falls das Wetter mitspielt.
> 
> ...


Cool, noch einer mit einer Streety R. 
Bei mir war es damals auch so. Als ich mich draufsetzte und paar Meter fuhr, wusste ich, dass ich sie kaufen muss.

Bin 1,78. Mir käme mittlerweile eine sportlichere Sitzposition entgegen, weil mein Steißbein kaputt ist. Nach 2 Stunden Fahrt bekomme ich Probleme. 

@ Orca
Wenn du ne Streety haben willst, kannst dich bei mir melden. Nach 8 treuen Jahren möchte ich nun ne Italienerin haben. (MV Agusta Dragster 800RR oder F3 800)


----------



## orca113 (14. Februar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> @orca113
> Am besten einfach mal testen. Ist ja nicht so schwierig eine zur Probefahrt zu finden, Triumph ist ja eine sehr populäre Marke
> Ansonsten treibt mich ja vllt auch mal eine Tour nach NRW, dann kannst du ja mal Probesitzen



 In Bonn ist ein Triumph Händler. Habe mit dem im Dezember telefoniert. er hat ab März eine Street Tr R da zum Probefahren. Das werde ich machen!

@Desinformierter

Ah ja richtig du hast ja eine. Soll die echt weg?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Februar 2018)

Wie ich schrieb. Wegen der Probleme am Steißbein brauche ich etwas, wo mehr Gewicht auf den Armen hängt und man etwas weiter nach vorn geneigt sitzt. Nach ca. 2 Stunden bekomme ich ziemliche Schmerzen.
Sonst würde ich sie nicht hergeben.


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Cool, noch einer mit einer Streety R.
> Bei mir war es damals auch so. Als ich mich draufsetzte und paar Meter fuhr, wusste ich, dass ich sie kaufen muss.
> 
> Bin 1,78. Mir käme mittlerweile eine sportlichere Sitzposition entgegen, weil mein Steißbein kaputt ist. Nach 2 Stunden Fahrt bekomme ich Probleme.
> ...



Ja, das war einfach Liebe auf den ersten Blick, losgefahren und nach ein paar Metern stand dann fest, die MUSST du kaufen ^^

MV Agusta habe ich mir auch mal angeschaut, aber der Aufpreis war es mir dann doch nicht Wert muss ich sagen. Das sind dann ja doch noch mal 2 bis 3k mehr als ich für die Streety gezahlt habe.
Aber in 2 bis 3 Jahren könnte mir das schon gut vorstellen, nur ist man dann halt auch so langsam in Preisregionen wo man auch eine BMW S1000R und Konsorten kriegt.

@orca113
Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es bei dir auch Liebe auf den ersten Blick ist. Das Display ist übrigens erste Sahne, perfekt für den Nerd in mir


----------



## ich558 (14. Februar 2018)

Als ich meine CB1000R beim Service habe gab man mir die aktuelle S1000R mit Akra Topf. Am liebsten hätte ich die sofort gekauft. Unglaublich das Teil....ich warte bis die mal deutlich unter 10k zu haben ist. Alternativ wäre mein Traum die Speed Triple


----------



## shadie (14. Februar 2018)

Mal was komplett anderes.

Filmt Ihr auch mal gerne eure "schönen Ausflüge"?

Ich würde mir wenn es endlich los geht gerne eine Gopro anschaffen und dann mal unsere Touren durch den Harz und unsere Tour zum Bodensee aufnehmen.
natürlich nur immer an den schönsten Stellen als eine kleine Art "Tagebuch"

Meiner Meinung nach macht da aber nur die Befestigung am Helm Sinn wenn es hauptsächlich um die Landschaft geht.

Was meint Ihr und habt Ihr da Erfahrungen damit?
Was brauche ich denn um die hero 4 oder 5 an nen Helm zu klatschen?


----------



## Icedaft (14. Februar 2018)

Frag mal Sluty, der nutzt den Kram täglich für seinen V-Blog:  YouTube


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Als ich meine CB1000R beim Service habe gab man mir die aktuelle S1000R mit Akra Topf. Am liebsten hätte ich die sofort gekauft. Unglaublich das Teil....ich warte bis die mal deutlich unter 10k zu haben ist. Alternativ wäre mein Traum die Speed Triple



Die Akra Anlage ist beim 2017 Modell übrigens Serienausstattung. Das soll wohl die Versöhnung für Euro 4 sein


----------



## blautemple (15. Februar 2018)

Gerade mal die Kosten für die Versicherung gecheckt. Wenn ich die Streety direkt über mich versichern lassen würde müsste ich über 1500€ im Jahr zahlen. Mit Saisonkennzeichen von März bis einschließlich November, Vollkasko und 500€ SB.
Über meinen Vater mit SF22 sind es "nur" noch 500€. Trotzdem nen ganz ordentlicher Anstieg verglichen mit der ER-6N. Da habe ich nur 372€ für das ganze Jahr mit 300€ SB gezahlt ^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Februar 2018)

Meine Street Triple R ist von März bis Oktober zugelassen, auch Vollkasko. Zahle bei der Gothaer nur ~350€, obwohl die noch ohne ABS ist. 
Selbstbeteiligung ist bei 250 oder 500.

Neue Rechnung kam:
290€ für Haftpflicht inkl. Vollkasko. Sind aber auch 10 schadenfreie Jahre.


----------



## dressler18 (19. Februar 2018)

Sachen gibts... einer meiner Freunde restauriert mit seine Vater ein Motorrad und bauts zu nem Cafe Racer um. Auf das Steuergerät kann man sich per Bluetooth verbinden und dann über ne Handy App alle elektronischen Teile Steuern Licht an/aus, Fernlicht usw. 

Baut/schraubt ihr an euren Bikes auch im Winter rum? Ich weis jetzt schon das ich bei meiner hinten einen 180er Reifen raufknallen werde und etwas weniger Chrom haben möchte. Motorblock am liebsten Mattschwarz, meint ihr das beist sich mit dem glänzend schwarzen Tank und Fender ?


----------



## Icedaft (19. Februar 2018)

Nö warum? Schön ist, was einem gefällt... Pulverbeschichtung fur Motorrader


----------



## shadie (19. Februar 2018)

Ich habe meinen Versicherungskram auch endlich geklärt sodass ich Sie kommende Woche gegen 26-28.2.18 anmelden kann.

Der ersten Ausfahrt mit nem Kumpel und meiner Freundin am 1.3 und 
dem Motorradtreffen am 3.3 steht nix im Wege.


----------



## dressler18 (19. Februar 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Nö warum? Schön ist, was einem gefällt... Pulverbeschichtung fur Motorrader



Genau so ein Bild habe ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden! Sieht sogar viel besser aus als erwartet ! Danke


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> dem Motorradtreffen am 3.3 steht nix im Wege.


Ist das n PCGH-Motorradtreffen? 

Ich finds auf jeden Fall noch zu kalt. Ich glaube nicht, dass es Anfang März wesentlich wärmer sein wird.


----------



## shadie (20. Februar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ist das n PCGH-Motorradtreffen?
> 
> Ich finds auf jeden Fall noch zu kalt. Ich glaube nicht, dass es Anfang März wesentlich wärmer sein wird.



Nee von Louis 

Wird aber wohl mit Motorrädern doch nix.......kommende Woche sollen es bis zu -10°C werden....


----------



## Icedaft (20. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Nee von Louis
> 
> Wird aber wohl mit Motorrädern doch nix.......kommende Woche sollen es bis zu -10°C werden....



Das nennt man dann Elefantentreffen...  elefantentreffen 2017 - Google-Suche


----------



## shadie (20. Februar 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann Elefantentreffen...  elefantentreffen 2017 - Google-Suche



Ganz so hart sind die Leute in Hamburg dann doch nicht


----------



## blautemple (20. Februar 2018)

Ich war vor 12 Jahren oder so einmal mit meinem Vater auf einem Winter Motorrad Treffen bei Schnee inkl. Zelt. Ich sage es mal so, es war ein wenig frisch 

Hier soll es angeblich zum 1.3. wieder ca 5 Grad haben, das würde reichen um das Motorrad wenigstens abzuholen


----------



## shadie (20. Februar 2018)

Sauber Versicherung ist auch geklärt.

Habe SF8 sprich 50% beim Auto und mein Moped darf ich auf SF Klasse (SFZP was auch immer das ist) mit 41% fahren warum auch immer 

Preis geht voll klar.

Thema "Familienversicherung" ist auch geklärt / bei einem Wechsel bekomme ich leider nur SF6 bei der neuen Versicherung.....das ist scheinbar der Nachteil an einer Familienversicherung.....


Naja werde mir jetzt eine EVB Nummer geben lassen und am Montag oder Dienstag zur Zulassungsstelle rennen.
Freue mich schon wie ein Schnitzel, dann steht Sie auch endlich vor meiner Tür und nicht beim Kumpel in der Garage


----------



## blautemple (26. Februar 2018)

So morgen früh geht's zur Zulassungsstelle. Aller spätestens am Samstag wird se dann abgeholt


----------



## Icedaft (27. Februar 2018)

Ich war am Sonntag bei schönsten Sonnenschein ein Stündchen unterwegs, die Blicke der Autofahrer und Passanten waren unbezahlbar (Außentemperatur ´0´Grad C)...


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag bei schönsten Sonnenschein ein Stündchen unterwegs, die Blicke der Autofahrer und Passanten waren unbezahlbar (Außentemperatur ´0´Grad C)...



Ging mir letzten Sonntag auch so. Aber es ist schon heavy. Zumal ich nicht mehr die richtige Winterausrüstung habe. Jacke hat kein Winterfell mehr. Handschuhe sind eher so mittel Dinger und Halstuch habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## taks (27. Februar 2018)

Heute Morgen verkam mir auch einer auf nem Roller bei -10°C


----------



## MfDoom (27. Februar 2018)

Das ist mit den richtigen Klamotten auch gar nicht so schlimm. Aber ich arbeite auch im Freien und bin da nicht so empfindlich


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Februar 2018)

Kommt dann aber auch auf den Helm an.
Mein X-Lite ist ein reiner Warmwetterhelm. Selbst wenn du alle Öffnungen schließt, ist der so luftig, dass die Sturmhaube allein da wenig Abhilfe schüfe.


----------



## shadie (28. Februar 2018)

So Motorrad gestern umgemeldet und auto wegen Umzug auch umgemeldet.
Neues Kennzeichen wegen Mitarbeiter EK fast geschenkt bekommen 


Jetzt müssen vor den aktuellen Temps statt einem - ein + stehen......wir haben in Hamburg heute Morgen -17°C gehabt.......das ist mir dann doch etwas zu kalt.


Samstag sollen -3°C und Sonne werden.
Denke mal da werde ich meine beim Kumpel aus der Garage abholen und mir vor die Tür stellen.
Ab kommender Woche nur noch Plus Grade und ab Samstag nächster Woche +12 °C 

Denke mal der Frühling kommt ab nächster Woche


----------



## Icedaft (1. März 2018)

Hier noch mal für die Biker: https://www.xlmoto.de/rucksack-slipstream-waterproof .


----------



## dressler18 (1. März 2018)

Morgen wird auch bei mir angemeldet! Hat zwar gerade wieder angefangen zu scheien aber bis Sonntag gehts bei uns auch endlich wieder mal in die Plusgrade + Regen! Sobald es dann das ganze Salz weggespühlt hat wird auch mein Schätzchen geholt!


----------



## the.hai (1. März 2018)

Meine 10er steht fertig vorbereitet in der Garage und wartet nur noch auf mildere Temperaturen.


----------



## blautemple (3. März 2018)

Meine Neue steht seit gestern auch endlich in der Garage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. März 2018)

Sehr schick! Wünsche viel Spaß damit. Wirst du auf jeden Fall haben. 

edit: Mein Mopped springt nicht an. Hier liegen allerdings sowieso noch 100 Tonnen Streusalz auf der Straße... mein Auto sieht aus.
Werde da noch auf den ersten Regen warten.


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2018)

Kann ich zu einem Liter mineralischem 10 W40 zwei Liter vollsynthetisches 5 W50 kippen?


----------



## shadie (5. März 2018)

Also eigentlich habe ich ja gedacht ich könnte Sie heute bei meinem Kumpel abholen weil ja jetzt alles daheim ist was ich brauche.

Wetter sah auch "geplant" gut aus / 7°C+

Gestern Nacht hat es aber geregnet und wir haben Blitzeis in Hamburg.
Juhu!

Zudem ist der Räumungsdienst in Hamburg komplett überlastet, es werden nur die Hauptstraßen aller Ortschaften geräumt.
Sobald ich zu uns in die Seitenstraße einbiege oder die Seitenstraßen zur Firma fahre liegt noch Schnee!

Das wird dann wohl heute wieder nix, schauen wir mal wie es morgen aussieht.
Hätte sie langsam mal gerne bei mir aber Wetter sagt nein


----------



## taks (5. März 2018)

Bei uns meint der Wettermensch, dass es am Samstag 18°C haben soll.
Ich glaub ich entstaube meine Maschine diese Woche auch mal ^^


----------



## shadie (5. März 2018)

Wo wohnst du denn bitte?
In der Karibik? 

Also meiner sagt mir das wir diese Woche maximal 9°C bekommen Umkreis Hamburg......ich hoffe mal der ganze quatsch taut heute.
Die Autofahrt war echt nicht so amüsant wie ich Sie mir vorgestellt habe.

Selbst in meiner Heimat im Süden von Hessen werden es nur 11 Grad.


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kann ich zu einem Liter mineralischem 10 W40 zwei Liter vollsynthetisches 5 W50 kippen?



Kannst Du, nur bei der Menge kannst Du ja fast schon gleich einen komletten Ölwechsel vornehmen...


----------



## ich558 (5. März 2018)

Dacht ich mir auch


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. März 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> So, gleich geht es bei 0 Grad die MT-09 und die Street Triple Probefahren


Ich würde beide kaufen. 
Sind beides Bestien.


the.hai schrieb:


> ZVMX


Sind die Teile gut?
Ich plane mir für das A2-Bike ein Scottoiler zu holen, die aber auch nicht sehr billig sind.
Ich hasse es, am Motorrad zu werkeln. 
Am besten ist es, wenn alles sehr lange ohne Hilfe funktioniert. 


ich558 schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre mein Traum die Speed Triple


Oder eine Supersportler mit anderem Lenker. -> Power einer Supersportler mit dem Komfort eines Naked Bikes. 


Ein kleiner Tipp von mir: Universal-Trockner mit Sterilisiertechnik kaufen | Louis Motorrad
Habe ich mir vor kurzem gekauft und wird hoffentlich morgen getestet.
Mit Gutscheincode (348  ) kann man da ein paar Euro sparen.


----------



## the.hai (5. März 2018)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Sind die Teile gut?
> Ich plane mir für das A2-Bike ein Scottoiler zu holen, die aber auch nicht sehr billig sind.
> Ich hasse es, am Motorrad zu werkeln.
> Am besten ist es, wenn alles sehr lange ohne Hilfe funktioniert.



Die Qualität der ZVMX Variante ist super, die Kette dürfte ewig halten. Von den Oilern halte ich persönlich nicht viel. Da schmiere ich lieber selbst und dem Wetter, sowie der Tour, angepasst.


----------



## blautemple (5. März 2018)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich würde beide kaufen.
> Sind beides Bestien.
> 
> Sind die Teile gut?
> ...



Am liebsten hätte ich die Street Triple R mit dem Motor der MT-09 gekauft, aber das geht ja leider nicht. Naja mit der Street Triple R kann ich auch gut leben, auf dem Papier hat die ja auch 3 PS mehr 

Vom Scottoiler halte ich persönlich gar nichts, ich sprühe die Kette einfach alle paar hundert Kilometer, meistens ca 500km, ein und hin und wieder wird Sie dann gereinigt und da das Reinigen die meiste Arbeit macht gewinnst du mit dem Scottoiler imo nicht viel.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. März 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Die Qualität der ZVMX Variante ist super, die Kette dürfte ewig halten. Von den Oilern halte ich persönlich nicht viel. Da schmiere ich lieber selbst und dem Wetter, sowie der Tour, angepasst.


Wieso hälst Du von denen nichts, wenn man fragen darf?
Ich bin es nämlich leid, immer Zeug dafür zu kaufen, zu schrubben und am Ende dreckig zu sein. 
Deswegen wären mir Selbstöler ziemlich recht.


blautemple schrieb:


> Am liebsten hätte ich die Street Triple R mit dem Motor der MT-09 gekauft


Andersrum.  Alleine schon wegen den Pfeif-Sound.  #3-Zylinder


blautemple schrieb:


> Vom Scottoiler halte ich persönlich gar nichts, ich sprühe die Kette einfach alle paar hundert Kilometer, meistens ca 500km, ein und hin und wieder wird Sie dann gereinigt und da das Reinigen die meiste Arbeit macht gewinnst du mit dem Scottoiler imo nicht viel.


Die selbe Frage wie oben auch an Dich gestellt. ^^


Etwas in eigener Sache: Als ich heute auf dem Heimweg war, zog eine weiße Supersportler an mir vorbei.
Ich habe die Maschine nicht nur gehört, sondern auch gespürt. 
Das habe ich noch nie gehört: Der Auspuff hat sich so extrem tief und dunkel angehört.
Es war so ein tiefes, lautes Brummen.
Nicht dieser typische "Ich habe keinen Db-Killer bei 10.000 rpm"-Sound. 

Weiß jemand, was das für eine Maschine gewesen sein könnte? :O


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2018)

Ein scottoiler ölt nur, er putzt die kette nicht^^

du musst ihn erstmal vernünftig einstellen, dabei kommt es immer auf das wetter an usw. das lohnt sich vlt bei ner krassen tour mit mehreren 1000km in einer woche, aber nicht fürn alltag. 
und wenn er dann falsch eingestellt ist, dann saut er wentweder rum oder die kette ist wieder schlecht geschmiert. Dazu auch der kostenteil.... nee bin nicht überzeugt.

Wichtig ist eher, das richtige Kettenschmierzeugs zu finden. Weiss grad nicht wie meins heisst, aber ich hab lange gesucht und viel Dreck im wahrsten sinne des wortes erlebt^^


----------



## FetterKasten (6. März 2018)

Bei der Schmierung der Kette geht es ja nicht großartig um Reibungsverminderung, sondern eher darum damit die Kette nicht das Rosten anfängt und gammelt und dadurch dann schlecht läuft.
Die Kette ist ja schon "innerlich" zwischen den Hülsen mit Fett gefüllt.
Solang man nicht im Regen fährt, reicht es auch alle 1000km die Kette einzusprühen.
Das dauert 5 Minuten.
Warum man nun einen automatischen Kettenöler braucht, hat sich mir noch nie erschlossen.
Evtl. wenn man es im Dauereinsatz bei Wind und Wetter fährt.

Wichtiger ist es eher die Kette hin und wieder zu reinigen, damit der Schmodder und Sand, der am Fett klebt und reibt, entfernt wird. Wenn man zu viel fettet, obwohl die Kette gar nicht trocken ist, begünstigt das dann, dass sich der Dreck dort sammelt.


----------



## blautemple (6. März 2018)

Wie bereits gesagt, der Kettenöler ersetzt nicht das sauber machen, das musst du auch mit noch genauso oft wie vorher. Du sparst dir nur das einsprühen und das sind ja nur wenige Minuten. Dreckig wirst du dabei auch nicht.


----------



## taks (6. März 2018)

Wie/mit was reinigt ihr die Kette?


----------



## blautemple (6. März 2018)

S100 Kettenreiniger von Louis, irgendein Lappen und wenn es wirklich schlimm ist nehme ich noch eine Bürste.


----------



## taks (6. März 2018)

Danke, dann schau ich mal wo ich das Zeug auftreiben kann 

PS: Das Wetter wird immer besser 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (6. März 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> S100 Kettenreiniger von Louis, irgendein Lappen und wenn es wirklich schlimm ist nehme ich noch eine Bürste.



Das Lobe ich mir doch 

Haben auch eigentlich alles von Louis, liegt aber auch daran weil Frauchen da arbeitet 

Die S100 produkte sind echt erste Sahne, haben da alles von Kettenreiniger Lederpflege Reißverschlusspfleger (den man auch für die Gummilippe unter dem Helmvisier verwenden kann das die nicht brüchig wird).

Bin am Überlegen uns mal noch den kettenmax zu holen, kostet ja nicht viel.


ich hole heute Abend meine endlich ab bei meinem Kumpel 
Endlich bei der Arbeit direkt vor der haustür parken dürfen statt ewiger parkplatzssuche und weiten laufwegen.


----------



## the.hai (6. März 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wie/mit was reinigt ihr die Kette?



Ich nutze dafür den Kettenmax, Petroleum und ne flache Wanne zum auffangen, ist ne ziemliche Sauerei, aber so schön einfach und gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (6. März 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich nutze dafür den Kettenmax, Petroleum und ne flache Wanne zum auffangen, ist ne ziemliche Sauerei, aber so schön einfach und gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau den meine ich, werde ich mir auch holen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. März 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich nutze dafür den Kettenmax, Petroleum und ne flache Wanne zum auffangen, ist ne ziemliche Sauerei, aber so schön einfach und gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, Du bist ja einer. 
Wieso hast Du das denn nicht vorher gepostet? ^^
Dann brauche ich ja keinen Scottoiler, wenn es so ein Gerätchen gibt.


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2018)

Wie gesagt, der Scottoiler hat eine andere Funktion. Der Kettenmax ist zum reinigen und der Scottoiler nur zum fetten. Das eine ersetzt also das andere nicht


----------



## dressler18 (7. März 2018)

Auch bei uns in den Bergen in 2000m Höhe bis zu 5° am Wochenende, bei mir unten auf 700m gehts bis auf 17° rauf.  Nummertafel liegt schon bereit. Freitag nach der Arbeit wird sie geholt und am Samstag werde ich ne kleinere Tour machen, mal sehen wie weit es der Rücken zulässt. Drecks Muskelverhärtung kommt natürlich dann wenn mans am wenigsten brauchen kann. Auch wird dann meine neue Lederjacke ausgeführt


----------



## shadie (7. März 2018)

Ich habe meine gestern abend um 19 Uhr bei knackigen 7°C noch beim Kumpel abgeholt und mir vor die haustür gestellt 

Der 4 zylinder von der Bandit hört sich echt schon sehr lustig an, pfeifft wie sonst was.
Die gasannahme ist auch für mein Empfinden angenehmer als bei der 2 Zylinder ER6F, wesentlich harmonischere kraftentfaltung.
Geht aber in dem Sound der ER6F von meiner Frau komplett unter.

"hast du auf der Heimfahrt die bandit eigentlich gehört?"

"nö habe nix gehört, mein BOS Auspuff ist zu laut "


Weil es aber gestern noch so kalt war / das meine erste maschine mit >15PS ist und mit solch einem gewicht / und ich mich allgemein erst mal an Sie gewöhnen muss war Schräglagenmäßig nix drinnen.

Ich hoffe mal das Wochenende bringt besseres Wetter.
Heute regnet es wieder mal.....


----------



## Icedaft (7. März 2018)

Kurvenräubern geht auch mit "Dickschiffen", hier schon mal als Vorlage zum üben... 

YouTube


----------



## shadie (7. März 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Kurvenräubern geht auch mit "Dickschiffen", hier schon mal als Vorlage zum üben...
> 
> YouTube



Da sieht man auch sehr schön das er so wie es sein soll vor der Kurve das Motorrad mit einer kurzen Lenkbewegung in die "vermeindlich" falsche Lenkerrichtung das Motorrad in die Schräglage zwingt.

Ganz ohne Drücken, sehr schön


----------



## Icedaft (7. März 2018)

Wer zum Thema Motorradfahren/Kurven fahren noch was dazulernen/sein Wissen vertiefen will, dem sei dieses Buch ans Herz gelegt:

Die obere Halfte des Motorrads eBook: Bernt Spiegel: Amazon.de: Bucher


----------



## taks (7. März 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Kurvenräubern geht auch mit "Dickschiffen", hier schon mal als Vorlage zum üben...
> 
> YouTube



Ich die ganze Zeit beim Video schauen: Gleich fliegt er, gleich fliegt er,  gleich fliegt er,  gleich fliegt er ...


----------



## Icedaft (7. März 2018)

Gymkhana ist schon ein wenig bekloppt...   Ich würde das auch gerne ausprobieren/lernen so zu fahren, aber die Angst mein schönes Moped dabei auf die Seite zum Schlafen hinzulegen, ich weiß ja nicht....

Hier noch mal als Trainingsparcour... YouTube


----------



## taks (9. März 2018)

So, mal die Batterie zum Batteriemenschen gebracht.
Hatte noch 8.3Volt (weshalb mein Ladegerät wohl gespunnen hat) und zu wenig Wasser.

Wird leider nichts mit fahren am Wochenende, da ich sie erst Montag holen gehen kann


----------



## blautemple (10. März 2018)

So gerade schon mal die erste längere Tour für morgen vorbereitet. Insgesamt ca 270km mit Stop bei Kathi Bräu. Da ist bestimmt die Hölle los.
Ist hier sonst noch jemand in der Region Würzburg unterwegs?


----------



## blautemple (11. März 2018)

So heute wie angekündigt das geile Wetter für eine Ausfahrt genutzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War aber gut was los, sowohl auf den Straßen als auch beim Kathi Bräu. Zwischenzeitlich hätte man die linke Hand eigentlich durchgehend oben halten können


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. März 2018)

Was für ein traumhaftes Wetter gestern zum Auswintern und für die ersten Kilometer in 2018. 
Herrlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (12. März 2018)

Ich war gestern mit meiner Frau auch unterwegs.......leider aber nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, sind vielleicht 10 KM Landstraße gefahren ansonsten nur Stadt und Autobahn.

Erst mal 3 Stunden 4 Motorräder geputzt, da war schon der halbe tag vorbei.
Dann kurz zu den Schwiegereltern
Und dann Fotos von 3 Bikes (Bandit 650 / ER6F / GSX r 600) bei der Speicherstadt HH gemacht,
Da gibt es einen Industrieplatz mit Blick auf den Hafen, ich stelle heute mal ein par Fotos hoch 


Aber wie gesagt.....keine Landstraße gefahren 

Und jetzt soll es diese Woche auch wieder arsch kalt werden, na super.....


----------



## blautemple (12. März 2018)

Meine bringe ich heute wieder auf hochglanz. gestern hat es wenige Minuten nach meiner Ankunft angefangen zu regnen...
Zusätzlich werde ich mir heute wohl mal einen neuen Helm kaufen gehen. Mein Scorpion Exo 1000 Air drückt mittlerweile echt übel an der Stirn. Mein aktueller Plan wäre ein möglichst leichter Carbon Helm und auf ein Sonnenvisier werde ich wohl verzichten. Das habe ich sowieso fast nie genutzt...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. März 2018)

Solang es bis zum nächsten Wochenende wieder so schön wird, ist mir das Wetter innerhalb der Woche eigentlich egal. 
Gestern ging es vorrangig über umliegende Landstraßen, die allerdings noch ziemlich feucht und glatt waren.
Aktuell kann ich allen nur ans Herz legen, sachte anzufangen. 
Putzen steht nächstes wochenende auf dem Plan, wenn es wieder über 10 Grad gibt.

Moppefotos sind immer willkommen !  

Zum Thema Helm gab es dieses jahr bei mir auch eine Neuanschaffung.
Traumhaftes Teil: X-802RR Ultra Carbon. Wow sitzt der schön und ist unfassbar leicht und gut geschnitten. <3
Gab es günstig als Restposten bei Motoin.
Fürs Touring mit Headset und Navi bleibe ich allerdings beim guten alten X-602 von X-Lite.


----------



## dressler18 (12. März 2018)

Freitag auch endlich gholt und 15-20km gefahren bis es angefangen hat zu Regnen. Jeden Euro Wert! Dann mal auf der langen Landstraße Beschleunigung getestet- na da geht aber gut was weiter! Die ~45 PS mit 800ccm sind gut umgesetzt.
Zuhause dann gleich unten gewaschen mit dem Gartenschlauch damit sich nirgends Salz absetzt.

Freitag solls wieder föhnig werden da werd ich dann direkt mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren und dabei die ganze Nachbarschaft aufwecken, so laut wieder Auspuff ist.  Der tuckert im Leerlauf richtig schön wie es sich fürn Chopper/Cruiser gehört und bohrt dann gewaltig auf beim Gasgeben. Nur die Fehlzündungen machen mir sorgen aber dafür hab ich es ja bei ner Werkstatt gekauft.

Helm, hab ich den Scorpion Exo Combat in Farbe schwarz. Bei dem kann man das Kinnteil abnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (12. März 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Zusätzlich werde ich mir heute wohl mal einen neuen Helm kaufen gehen. Mein Scorpion Exo 1000 Air drückt mittlerweile echt übel an der Stirn. Mein aktueller Plan wäre ein möglichst leichter Carbon Helm und auf ein Sonnenvisier werde ich wohl verzichten. Das habe ich sowieso fast nie genutzt...



Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem / habe mir erst den Scorpion Exo 1200 gekauft mit Doppel D Verschluss Sonnenblende und Pinlock.
Im Laden hat der super gepasst, dann bin ich die ersten 30 Minuten nach Hause gefahren mit dem Teil,
ja super, drückt in die Stirn rein.

Durfte Ihn aber noch umtauschen.

Xlite passt mir nicht
Shark auch nicht
Shoei hat einer gepasst war aber gleich wieder 150 € teurer

Im Endeffekt bin ich jetzt bei Nishua gelandet, war mir eigentlich als "Einsteigerhelm" für um die 100 € bekannt, da gibts aber auch den NRX und der ist echt super.

Hat auch Doppel D
Pinlock
ist super leicht

nachteile:

Er ist lauter als der Scorpion was ich aber nicht schlimm finde / ich kann hören wenn sich hinten rechts oder links ein auto nähert, im Stadtverkehr echt angenehm.
Aut Touren mal gespannt was ich danach darüber denke und ob ich dann mit Ohrenstöpseln fahre

Kein Sonnenvisier was bei mir eh hinfällig ist weil ich mir erst mal ein schwarzes oder blaues visier kaufen werde.



Musste zudem feststellen, dass sich der Motor meiner bandit 650 genau so anhört wie der Motor der GSX r 600 K8.
Lediglich der Auspuff ist halt wesentlich lauter.


mal schauen ob das vor der Tour in den Harz noch ins Budget passt da nen Hurric drauf zu packen.

mal sehen


----------



## blautemple (12. März 2018)

Den Nishua NRX habe ich tatsächlich auch im Visier, gerade das super niedrige Gewicht finde ich super, ich hoffe mal dass der passt ^^
Die etwas höhere Lautstärke ist mir auch egal, bei etwas höheren Drehzahlen übertönt der Motor der Streety sowieso jegliche Windgeräusche


----------



## shadie (12. März 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Den Nishua NRX habe ich tatsächlich auch im Visier, gerade das super niedrige Gewicht finde ich super, ich hoffe mal dass der passt ^^
> Die etwas höhere Lautstärke ist mir auch egal, bei etwas höheren Drehzahlen übertönt der Motor der Streety sowieso jegliche Windgeräusche



Das ist ja lustig 
na dann drücke ich dir mal die daumen das der passt.

Wenn dein aktueller an der Stirn drück bringt auch eine Nummer größer nix, dann ist die helmform nix für deinen kopf.

Wegen der Lautstärke.

Windgeräusche habe ich gar nicht wahrgenommen wenn ich die Belüftung zu hatte.
Was man viel eher hört sind halt wirklich Geräusche im Straßenverkehr.
Wenn ein Auto das etwas lauter ist hinter dir fährt etc. das bekommt man dann gut mit.

Wegen dem gewicht

Das ist halt echt mega angenehm, war ein ganz anderes Gefühl als mit dem Scorpion.


Suche mir aktuell über ein par Homepages strecken hier im Norden raus.
Komme ja eigentlich aus Darmstadt und kenne mich hier null aus.
Und da meine Frau noch nicht so lange fährt kennt Sie auch keine guten Strecken.


Am wochenende wirds wohl nix mit fahren.....geburtstag + schlechtes Wetter.
Soll wohl angeblich erst kommende Woche Mittwoch wieder sonnig mit +10°C werden.


----------



## blautemple (12. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Das ist ja lustig
> na dann drücke ich dir mal die daumen das der passt.
> 
> Wenn dein aktueller an der Stirn drück bringt auch eine Nummer größer nix, dann ist die helmform nix für deinen kopf.
> ...



Ja, ist echt ein lustiger Zufall 

Jap, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn das was bringen würde.

Na umso besser wenn du nicht den Wind meinst, die Lautstärke der anderen Autos kann ich noch leichter übertönen 
Ich werde aber einfach mal mit dem Motorrad hinfahren dann ich den gleich mal richtig in der Praxis testen. Ich begehe nicht noch einmal den gleichen Fehler wie mit dem Scorpion ^^


----------



## shadie (12. März 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ja, ist echt ein lustiger Zufall
> 
> Jap, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn das was bringen würde.
> 
> ...



Im laden einfach mal 15 Minuten aufgesetzt lassen.
Helm mal von jemandem festhalten lassen, mit dem Kopf zurück gehen und den jeningen mit dem Finger die Luft zwischen Stirn und helm "testen" lassen, sprich mal mit dem Finger dazwischen gehen.

So hab ich es gemacht, sieht zwar blöd aus wenn man mit Lederkombi und helm durch den laden läuft und sich in der Zeit sachen anschaut.

oder wenn man in der zeit mit seiner Frau und der befreundeten Filialleitung spricht aber naja, hauptsache ich weiß, dass der helm endlich passt


----------



## shadie (12. März 2018)

Tadaaa 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (12. März 2018)

Gute Bilder, das war garantiert keine Smartphone-Cam...


----------



## shadie (12. März 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Gute Bilder, das war garantiert keine Smartphone-Cam...



Nein das war keine Smartphone cam aber über whatsapp geschickt.
Stelle heute mal die überarbeiteten in original Qualität rein, die sind besser.


----------



## taks (12. März 2018)

Heute wieder beim Batteriemensch gewesen. Schon wieder hinüber...
3 Batterien in 3.5 Jahren. Ein super Schnitt


----------



## blautemple (12. März 2018)

So, ich war gerade bei Tante Louis zum shoppen. Es ist am Ende doch nicht der Nishua NRX-1 geworden sondern der Shoei XR-1100. Hat sich einfach wesentlich besser angefühlt, zwar knapp 100g schwerer aber beim fahren deutlich angenehmer. 
Dagegen ist der Scorpion echt Mist


----------



## shadie (13. März 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Heute wieder beim Batteriemensch gewesen. Schon wieder hinüber...
> 3 Batterien in 3.5 Jahren. Ein super Schnitt



Das ist echt ein krasser schnitt, bau die Dinger über den Winter doch aus und lade Sie über so ein Battery Health Teil.
So machen es fast alle unsere Bekannten, viele lassen die Batterie auch im Bike und haben sich einen Anschluss nach draußen gelegt worüber Sie laden können.
Die Teile stehen aber in der Garage.

Wir werden beide Batterien kommendes Jahr ebenfalls ausbauen.
Dieses Jahr hatten wir mit der ER6F noch glück, die Stand  ja nur in ihrer Mini Motorradgarage im Winter draußen.
Batterie hats aber überlebt.



blautemple schrieb:


> So, ich war gerade bei Tante Louis zum shoppen. Es ist am Ende doch nicht der Nishua NRX-1 geworden sondern der Shoei XR-1100. Hat sich einfach wesentlich besser angefühlt, zwar knapp 100g schwerer aber beim fahren deutlich angenehmer.
> Dagegen ist der Scorpion echt Mist



Jup den hatte ich auch auf, saß aber etwas zu locker für meinen Geschmack (auf meinem Kopf halt ).

Der Monat wird wieder teuer

- Frauchen hat noch Ihre alte (1 Jahr alt) Leder HERREN Kombi weil es irgendwie vergangenes Jahr noch keine Langgrößen für Frauen bei Louis gab.

Die passt mir aber wie angegossen, werde ich übernehmen (aktuell fahre ich mit original Suzuki Jacke Textil + Lederhose)

Und Ihr holen wir nen neuen 2 Teiler bei Louis in Langgröße, passt wie angegossen, bereits anprobiert.


- Dann noch Kommunikation für 170 € - Mitarbeiterrabatt, das wir uns an der Ampel nicht mehr anschreien müssen

- Unterkunft für die Harz Tour 27.4 - 1.5.18 


Auf meiner Wunschliste steht noch:

- blau metallic kurze Brems/Kupplungshebel
- Lenkerendenspiegel nach oben montiert (finde das nach unten ausrichten mega hässlich), da suche ich aber noch passende, die die ich ausgesucht habe hatten keine ABE oder sonstiges
- Abdeckungen für die Aufnahme der alten Spiegel
- Hurric Auspuffendtopf das ich nich mehr das riesen Rohr am Bike hängen habe
- Satteltaschen für die ER6F + bandit
- Go Pro aber nur die 4er / die reicht uns / 1-2 Stück mit Helmhalterung


Heeeeee..........langer Wunschzettel


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. März 2018)

Moin !
Welchen Zweiteiler soll es in Langgröße bei Louis geben ? (Wie groß ist sie?)
Ich wurde bis 2016 nicht fündig, hatte mich daher anderweitig umgesehen und selbst dann waren die Hosen immer zu kurz und ich musste nacharbeiten lassen.

Die Batterie wird zum Einwintern einfach ausgebaut und wenn es wieder losgeht, ledlglich eingebaut und losgefahren.
Meine Batterie aus der Erstausrüstung hielt mit der Vorgehensweise 8 Jahre und wurde auch nicht aufgrund von Altersschwäche ausgetauscht.


----------



## shadie (13. März 2018)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Moin !
> Welchen Zweiteiler soll es in Langgröße bei Louis geben ? (Wie groß ist sie?)
> Ich wurde bis 2016 nicht fündig, hatte mich daher anderweitig umgesehen und selbst dann waren die Hosen immer zu kurz und ich musste nacharbeiten lassen.
> 
> ...



Louis hat die neue Serie der Damen 2-Teiler von probiker in kurz und langgrößen im Sortiment.

Meine Frau ist 1,78M groß und wiegt.....ohje.....lass mich jetzt nix falsches schreiben, wenn überhaupt 60 KG?!
Sie ist auf jeden Fall sehr zierlich....kann Gewicht immer schlecht schätzen.

Ihr Problem war entweder immer 

- die Länge der Hose oder Ärmel.
- Dann durch Volleyball hat Sie den Reißverschluss an den Waden nicht zu bekommen (zu viel Muskeln durch das Springen)
- Herren 1 oder 2 Teiler "schlabbern" an allen ecken und enden


Wir haben dann erst bei Dainese 1-teiler anprobiert weil die extra welche für Frauen haben.
Der Herren Einteiler mit Airbag hat mir super gepasst und Ihr der Dameneinteiler ohne Airbag (gibts noch nicht) ebenfalls.

Kostet aber halt auch wieder 900€ aufwärts


Dann haben wir von unserer befreundeten Filialleitung gesagt bekommen das die neue Probikerkombi für Frauen auch langgrößen hat / direkt anprobiert / hat gepasst und wird jetzt auch gekauft.

Ohne Mitarbeiter Rabatt war das:
199 € Jacke
179 € Hose
Summe 378, mit Mitarbeiter Rabatt liegen wir da noch weiter drunter.


Also wenn du dich in den Problemen da wieder findest, probiere den ruhig mal an.

Der ist von der Farbe aber leider in dem Trend wie Sie aktuell alle gehen.
Grundfarbe schwarz mit weißen und rötlichen Akzenten.

Kann man aber mit Lederfarbe natürlich auch wieder übermalen das rote.

EDIT:

habs gefunden:

Probiker PRX-16 Lederkombijacke kaufen | Louis Motorrad

Probiker PRX-16 Lederkombihose kaufen | Louis Motorrad


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. März 2018)

Ah danke für die Erklärung.
Ja kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor und ohne Nacharbeiten in Höhe von 370 € bei dem in 2016 gekauften Dainese Avro D1 2-Teilers (ebenfalls schon Langgröße) ließ sich rein garnichts finden. (5 cm Beinverlängerung plus Umnähen zum Einteiler)
Nun sitzt der wie eine zweite Haut, allerdings hätte man sich für die Summe auch schon fast eine Maßanfertigung schneidern lassen könnnen. :-\
Gut dass Probiker da mal einen neuen Schritt wagt und sich wieder zum kleinen Preis auch auf die "kurzen und Langen" Leute konzentriert.
Ich persönlich würde allerdings keinen Leder-2-teiler mehr kaufen.
Der Verbindungsreißverschluss war mir von Beginn ein Dorn im Auge und mindert den Tragekomfort.
Will ich große Touren fahren greife ich eh zu einer "bequemeren" Textilkombi oder einen Leder-Textilmix.

Mir gefallen die Handschuhe von Probiker schon seit Jahren sehr gut in bezug auf die Passform, allerdings kann ich die spätestens alle 3 Jahre austauschen, da das Leder recht dünn ist, Risse entstehen und generell auch stark abfärbt.


----------



## shadie (13. März 2018)

hmmm die Probleme mit dem Reißverschluss habe ich nicht.
Weder an meiner Textil / Leder Kombi noch an dem Leder 2 Teiler merke ich auch nur irgendwas von dem verschluss.

Das einzige was mich daran stört ist das durch den Reißverschluss das ganze nicht wie "in einem Guss" aussieht.

Dafür habe ich den Komfort, dass ich die Jacke von der Hose mal trennen kann wen man was essen ist während einer Tour und muss die Jacke bzw. Oberteil des 1 Teilers nicht runterbaumeln lassen.

Ansonsten finde ich Einteiler optisch auch schöner ja aber sind mir einfach zu unfunktionel.


Komplette Textil Kombis sind nervig.....haben wir für Sie im Winter gekauft weil sie da manchmal mit Motorrad zur Arbeit fahren musste bzw. eher wollte (ich sag da nix mehr zu).
Sie rutscht damit auf dem Motorrad doch schon ganz gut hin und her weil das Textil einfach keinen Grip bekommt auf dem Sattel.

Da gefällt mir für Touren meine Textil Lederkombi von Suzuki um Welten besser.
Dafür kommt durch die Hose halt Wasser


----------



## blautemple (13. März 2018)

Ich darf gar nicht darüber nachdenken was bei mir noch so alles auf der Shoppingliste steht. Das Motorrad selbst war ja eigentlich schon teuer genug, aber hilft ja nichts, dieses Jahr muss das Konto bluten


----------



## shadie (14. März 2018)

Moin zusammen,

kurze Frage, ich habe gelesen man braucht für Zubehörspiegel weder ABE noch Tüv noch E Nummer.
Die Spiegel müssen nur eine gewisse Grundfläche erfüllen.

Leider finde ich keine Angabe dazu wie groß diese sein muss, zudem wird die Fläche bei den ganzen Zubehörteilen nicht mit angegeben.

Wisst Ihr ob ich diese Spiegel ohne Bedenken einkaufen kann?
MOTEA |  Puig von Puig bei Motea kaufen

Hätte gerne Lenkerendenspiegel und würde diese nach oben montieren nicht nach unten (finde das hässlich).
Es gibt noch welche von Highsider mit ABE usw. die kosten aber gleich wieder das doppelte.....


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2018)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin schaue ich bei Spiegel oder Brems- und Kupplungshebel nicht auf ABE- hat der TÜV bei mir auch gar nicht kontrolliert.


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin schaue ich bei Spiegel oder Brems- und Kupplungshebel nicht auf ABE- hat der TÜV bei mir auch gar nicht kontrolliert.



Brems und Kupplungshebel sollten aber unbedingt geprüft sein, bei Spiegeln sieht es anders aus.



> *Lenker, Hebel und Griffe können gegen Zubehörteile getauscht werden.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ratschlage vom TUV - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit

Mit E-Zeichen wäre es wohl einfach einfacher.


----------



## shadie (14. März 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Brems und Kupplungshebel sollten aber unbedingt geprüft sein, bei Spiegeln sieht es anders aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm mit den Abmessungen auf der Seite von:
MOTEA |  Puig von Puig bei Motea kaufen

Kann ich die Fläche nicht berechnen......rechne ich es mal ganz grob 17cm*7 komme ich auf 119, das würde an sich passen.
ABER die Spiegel sind ja abgewinkelt.......an allen Kanten.....
Da komme ich nie im Leben auf 119.

Wenn ich es aber mal grob Schätze müsste das eigentlich passen.....ich glaube ich probiere die Teile einfach mal.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie Brems/Kupplungshebel ohne ABE gesehen.
Die Ware bei uns immerm it dabei....stehen für die bandit ja auch noch auf dem Wunschzettel.


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2018)

Ach da gibt es eine Menge, grad auch China...

CNC Motorcycle Short With LOGO MT 10 Adjustable Brake Clutch Levers For YAMAHA MT10 MT 10 2016 2017 Top Quality-in Covers & Ornamental Mouldings from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## shadie (14. März 2018)

Bei Sicherheitsrelevanten Anbauteilen sollte man denke ich schon prüfen obs da eine ABE gibt.

Die ER6F meiner Frau hat Superbike Stummel dran......also Lenker.....
Beim Kauf nicht drauf geachtet, jaa.....keine ABE bekommen und den Hersteller gibt es nicht mehr.
Haben am 19.3 Tüv Termin und dort wird geprüft ob für dein eine ABE vorliegt im System und wenn nicht / einzelabnahme.....

Tja hätte ich da beim Kauf mal direkt drauf geachtet.

Meine bandit habe ich komplett original gekauft.


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2018)

Ich habe mir hochwertige CNC gefräste Hebel gekauft. Ob mit oder ohne ABE sind die für mich genau so sicher.
Rest hat alles ABE 

Heute meine Maschine zum Kettensatz wechseln gebracht. Bin gespannt ob sich das kleinere Ritzel vorne spüren lässt


----------



## Klutten (14. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage, ich habe gelesen man braucht für Zubehörspiegel weder ABE noch Tüv noch E Nummer.
> Die Spiegel müssen nur eine gewisse Grundfläche erfüllen.
> ...



Um mal die meisten Beiträge über mir auszublenden... 

Spiegel sind bauartgenehmigungspflichtige Bauteile und haben seit ~25 Jahren fast ausschließlich ein E-Prüfzeichen. Passende EWG-Regelungen gibt es seit 1980. Mittlerweile gültig ist aber weithin die ECE-R81. Vorgeschriebene Größe und Anzahl lässt sich leicht im Netz finden, ist aber für die meisten hier ziemlich unwichtig, da die Krads relativ neu sind und nicht vor 1990 gebaut wurden.

Wenn du dir also Spiegel kaufst, dann achte zwingend auf ein E-Prüfzeichen und lass dir keinen gefälschten Kram aus China andrehen. Wie für alle anderen bauartgenehmigungspflichtigen Bauteile gilt auch hier, dass diese nicht verändert und nur ihrem per Genehmigung bestimmten Zweck verbaut werden dürfen. 



> Haben am 19.3 Tüv Termin und dort wird geprüft ob für dein eine ABE vorliegt im System und wenn nicht / einzelabnahme.....



Eintragen lassen kann man sich Spiegel nicht, da sie für sich bereits eine Genehmigung haben. Kein E-Prüfzeichen? -> ab in die Tonne.


----------



## shadie (15. März 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Eintragen lassen kann man sich Spiegel nicht, da sie für sich bereits eine Genehmigung haben. Kein E-Prüfzeichen? -> ab in die Tonne.



Da ging es um den Superbikelenker meiner Frau, da haben wir bei dem Kauf des ganzen Motorrads keine ABE dazu bekommen.
Die Firma existiert nicht mehr welche den Lenker hergestellt hat udn kann somit keine ABE mehr ausstellen.

Deshalb der Abnahmetermin beim Tüv.


----------



## moe (15. März 2018)

Alleine schon wegen dem Gelecke bei der HU würde ich keine Teile ohne E-Zulassung verbauen. 
Bei Spiegeln mag das jetzt nicht so kritisch sein, da je nach Drehzahl in der Realität meist eh nicht viel zu sehen ist. Wirklich sicherheitsrelevante Teile ohne Zulassung oder zumindest Materialgutachten aus verlässlicher Quelle kommen mir nicht ans Bike.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. März 2018)

Gleich mal den Akku laden und dann auch die erste Tour des Jahres machen. Samstag bereits wieder Schneefall und tagsüber Frost. 
Hatte auf einen warmen März gehofft.


----------



## blautemple (15. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Gleich mal den Akku laden und dann auch die erste Tour des Jahres machen. Samstag bereits wieder Schneefall und tagsüber Frost.
> Hatte auf einen warmen März gehofft.



Ich werde heute auch noch eine kleine Feierabend Runde drehen. Am 26.3. ist die 800km Inspektion und mir fehlen noch ca 270km ^^
Danach kann ich endlich vernünftig gas geben


----------



## taks (15. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein krasser schnitt, bau die Dinger über den Winter doch aus und lade Sie über so ein Battery Health Teil.
> So machen es fast alle unsere Bekannten, viele lassen die Batterie auch im Bike und haben sich einen Anschluss nach draußen gelegt worüber Sie laden können.
> Die Teile stehen aber in der Garage.



Ja, dieses Jahr versuch ichs glaub mal mit aufladen während dem Winter ^^
Ist auf Dauer ein teurer Spass -.-


----------



## ich558 (15. März 2018)

Ich war mit meiner CB1000R übrigens ende letzter Saison auf dem Dyno um zu sehen was ein K&N, Mivv Auspuff ohne DB Killer und 102 im Tank samt unabgestimmten Powercommander bringt. 

Leistung etwas unter Serie (125PS, 99nm) aber über den Durchschnittsmessungen von Serien Maschine. Wird demnächst aber abgestimmt.

PS: Das wellige Verhalten am Ende der Kurve kommt von der abgenutzten Kette


----------



## dressler18 (15. März 2018)

Gestern war ich auch ca.1,5 h unterwegs - nachher drehe ich auch noch ne kurze Runde. Morgen fängts schon an mit Regen und ab Samstag/Sonntag wieder einige cm Neuschnee


----------



## shadie (15. März 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Gestern war ich auch ca.1,5 h unterwegs - nachher drehe ich auch noch ne kurze Runde. Morgen fängts schon an mit Regen und ab Samstag/Sonntag wieder einige cm Neuschnee



Das ist mir momentan einfach zu kalt, wir haben in Hamburg momentan zwischen -2 - +2 Grad tagsüber.

Am Wochenende sollen es wieder tiefe Minusgrade geben und erst ab kommender Woche Mittwoch Richtung +5°C udn dann am WE (angeblich) um die 10°C.

Ich hoffe wir haben den Winter langsam mal überstanden, es nervt aktuell echt richtig hart....


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. März 2018)

Zu wenig Kühlflüssigkeit. Nächster Ausflug geht in die Werkstatt. :/


----------



## shadie (15. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Zu wenig Kühlflüssigkeit. Nächster Ausflug geht in die Werkstatt. :/



Ohje da startet die Saison ja super, aber macht doch nix, ist doch eh zu knackig kalt draußen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ohje da startet die Saison ja super, aber macht doch nix, ist doch eh zu knackig kalt draußen


Stimmt. Unter 20° und ohne Sonne fahre ich eh ungern.


----------



## shadie (15. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Stimmt. Unter 20° und ohne Sonne fahre ich eh ungern.



Naaaaa.....ab 5°C + sonnig geht das schon 

Aber ja 20C sind schon angenehmer.

Wobei ich mich bei den 15°C + Sonne mit Thermounterwäsche und meiner Kombi schon etwas kaputtgeschwitzt habe.

Im SOmmer vielleicht doch nur mit Kombi und Boxxershort + Shirt fahren ? 
Oder....nackt ?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. März 2018)

Am liebsten einfach nur Lederkombi und darunter Boxershorts und T-Shirt.
Geht aber unter 20° nicht so gut. Nackt wäre auch mal was, aber nur in der Stadt.


----------



## MfDoom (15. März 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Ja, dieses Jahr versuch ichs glaub mal mit aufladen während dem Winter ^^
> Ist auf Dauer ein teurer Spass -.-



Wenn es nur ein paar Monate sind reicht abklemmen und ins warme stellen. Dabei reicht auch eine Garage. Oder sind sie dir so kaputt gegangen?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. März 2018)

Muss meine Streety jetzt am Montag zur Inspektion bringen. Habe die Wettervorhersage ganz vergessen. Am Sonntag soll es schneien und am Montag soll nichts tauen. Straßen werden dann voller Salz sein. 
Muss ich danach direkt abwaschen.


----------



## taks (16. März 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Oder sind sie dir so kaputt gegangen?



Jup


----------



## MfDoom (16. März 2018)

Bei mir reicht es die Batterie auszubauen und drinnen zu lagern


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. März 2018)

Motorrad-Bestand in Deutschland 2017 | MOTORRADonline.de

Hat das schon irgendwer gelesen? 

Kurz:
- 4.372.978 Motorräder in Deutschland zugelassen (582.000 davon sind weibliche Halter )

- Bayern: 926.882 Fahrzeugen zugelassene Motorräder
- Nordrhein-Westfalen: 833.009 zugelassene Motorräder
- Baden-Württemberg: 675.708 zugelassene Motorräder

- Honda: 691.296 zugelassene Motorräder
- Yamaha: 567.685 zugelassene Motorräder
- BMW: 538.029 zugelassene Motorräder
- Suzuki: 515.361 zugelassene Motorräder
- Kawasaki: 354.396 zugelassene Motorräder
- Piaggio: 350.513 zugelassene Motorräder
- Harley-Davidson: 209.611 zugelassene Motorräder
- KTM: 117.714 zugelassene Motorräder
- MZ: 86.919 zugelassene Motorräder
- Ducati: 79.794 zugelassene Motorräder


----------



## MfDoom (16. März 2018)

Ich würde sagen die chancen das du da ein weibchen triffst sind doch recht gut


----------



## shadie (16. März 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen die chancen das du da ein weibchen triffst sind doch recht gut



Habe ich schon und habe Sie mir gleich gekrallt 

Eine Frau die Zockt + Motorrad fährt + Charrakter hat und gut aussieht findet man nicht mehr so schnell wieder


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. März 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen die chancen das du da ein weibchen triffst sind doch recht gut


Naja, auf 133 Männer kommt eine Frau ...
Nein, Danke.  Hahaha


----------



## keinnick (17. März 2018)

Was hast Du denn da gerechnet? 

Du schriebst doch: "4.372.978 Motorräder in Deutschland zugelassen (582.000 davon sind weibliche Halter )"


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. März 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn da gerechnet?
> 
> Du schriebst doch: "4.372.978 Motorräder in Deutschland zugelassen (582.000 davon sind weibliche Halter )"


Das Verhältnis ist demnach doch 133 (männliche Halter) zu 1 (weibliche Halter). Oder habe ich mich da verrechnet?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. März 2018)

Auf was für einer Schule bist du?  
Da kommen 6,5 Männekens auf ein Frauchen.
Zahl der Motorradhalter durch die Zahl der Weibchen subtrahieren und dann durch die Zahl der weiblichen Halter teilen.


----------



## shadie (19. März 2018)

Boaa......Samstag Gebutrstagstripp nach Berlin gemacht mit dem Auto, war echt schön aber etwas arg kalt.

Und obwohl der tag davor so arsch kalt war am Sonntag Mittag erst mal die grandiose Idee gehabt, ab aufs Motorrad und zu den Schwiegereltern gefahren.
Die Hinfahrt war zwar extrem windig aber "machbar".

Die Rückfahrt war dann eher das Problem, erst um 18 Uhr los gekommen, entsprechend kalt war es draußen + Wind.

3 Kilometer vor dem trauten Heim habe ich meinen linken Mittelfinger nicht mehr gespürt.

@ DesinformierterLoser:
Viel Spaß heute beim Werkstatttermin 

Meine Frau fährt heute auch zum Tüv wegen Lenkerabnahme......es ist aber arsch kalt draußen.


----------



## dressler18 (19. März 2018)

Leute, habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Reifenlackstiften? Ich möchte die Herstellerbeschriftung weiß anmalen! Ich find im Internet keine wirklichen Empfehlungen und der Stift von Louis hat nicht grad die besten Bewertungen. Weißer Edding muss man recht oft nachmalen....

Die Woche werden neue Spiegel gekauft - diese Skeletthände sind 1. hässlich 2. hat das mMn die ältere Generation Ü60 am Motorrad um noch "hart" zu wirken.... Dann mal Testweise die Abgasrückführung abklemmen und die Reifen weiß beschriftet. 

Sobald es dann wieder warm ist kommt sie in die Werkstatt - das ganze Moped muss mal neu abgestimmt und eingestell werden. Ne menge Fehlzündungen bei runterschalten, beim Vollgasgeben nimmt se kurz kein Gas an und das Standgas ist so niedrig das sie auch ausgeht wenn der Motor warm ist. Standgas gibts zwar ne Schraube - diese verstellt dann aber nur einen Vergaser - dadurch kann es sein das diese dann nicht mehr Synchron laufen was wieder zu Problemen führen kann. Desweiteren werden die Vergaser per Seilzug eingestellt was ne sche*s frickelei ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. März 2018)

Sonnige 0°. Auf gehts. 
Wenigstens sind die Straßen jetzt trocken.


----------



## blautemple (19. März 2018)

Ich hoffe mal das es zum Wochenende wenigstens 10 Grad hat, ich muss noch 250km bis zum 26.3. fahren


----------



## shadie (19. März 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das es zum Wochenende wenigstens 10 Grad hat, ich muss noch 250km bis zum 26.3. fahren



250 KM eine Samstagstour....easy 
Aber nur bei gutem Wetter ja 

In HH scheint die Sonne aber es sind nur 2 °C

Am Wochenende sollen es dann rund 8°C werden......nicht berauschen....aber dann wird definitiv auch mal eine 200km Tour in Angriff genommen.
Sonntag schüttet es dann bei 10°C wieder


----------



## blautemple (19. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> 250 KM eine Samstagstour....easy
> Aber nur bei gutem Wetter ja
> 
> In HH scheint die Sonne aber es sind nur 2 °C
> ...



Hier soll es Samstag und Sonntag jeweils ca 10 Grad warm werden. Da werde ich wohl jeweils ne Tour mit ca 100km machen und dann passt das.
Ich muss das Motorrad danach halt nur ordentlich sauber machen, da die Straße da vermutlich noch voller Salz sind...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. März 2018)

Habe mir die Vorhersage für die nächsten 16 Tage angeschaut. Wenn sich da nichts ändert, dann wird es wohl frühestens gegen Ende April mit den Temperaturen passen.
Ich hoffe, dass der Mai dann umso schöner wird. 

Mopped ist jetzt in der Werkstatt. Mein Hinterreifen war fast platt. Halte an der ersten Tankstelle, um zu sehen, dass ich bei denen natürlich nicht die Luft nachfüllen kann.

Edit:
Jetzt gehts zu BMW. Mein Vater bringt sein Mopped auch weg. Mal schauen, was da so rumsteht.


----------



## shadie (19. März 2018)

Joa meine Frau war mit der ER6F jetzt beim Tüv (Beschauung des Lenkers).

- Er findet zu dem Lenker eine ABE aber nicht passend zu der Maschine ?!

- Die Firma die den Lenker hergestellt hat gibt es nicht mehr!

- Die Firma die in montiert hat besitzt keine ABE mehr dazu, die wissen aber das er eine ABE hat (super bringtm ir beim Tüv nix)

- Der Verkäufer hat keine ABE mehr

- Einzelabnahme  dafür muss der Lenker zerstört werden und getestet werden ab welcher Belastung er bricht......ja....


Klasse....großes Kino.....

Das heißt für uns jetzt:
Originallenker wieder dran bauen (von Stummellenker auf den Tourerlenker)

Meine Frau kotzt jetzt schon und will das Teil direkt kommendes Jahr wieder abgeben und sich ne Kawa 6R kaufen...... 

Werde wohl jetzt zu Ihrem Geburtstag einen Umbau mit Stummellenker samt ABE schenken.
Mal schauen was ich da finde.


----------



## moe (19. März 2018)

@dressler: Hab mir in der Bucht mal nen Lackstift aus Asien bestellt, der extra für Gummibeschriftung war, kann dir aber nicht mehr sagen, von welchem Hersteller. Hält bis heute mit dem zweiten Anstrich (ist ca 3 Jahre und 5k km her, an meiner Zweitmaschine).
Zu den Vergasern: Warum nicht selber machen? Hab mir für die Bandit ne Schlauchwaage aus glaube 1/4 Zoll Schläuchen gefüllt mit etwas Altöl gebastelt und die funktioniert top. Je nach Auslegung auch deutlich genauer als Uhren. Mit ner halbwegs ordentlichen Anleitung und bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl ist das kein Problem, wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat. Mag beim ersten Mal vielleicht ne Frickelei sein, geht aber mit jedem Mal besser von der Hand.

btw: Fehlzündungen und Verpuffungen von unverbranntem Sprit im Abgastrakt beim abtouren sind zwei Paar Schuhe.


----------



## shadie (19. März 2018)

Ganze Aufregung umsonst.

Eben noch 3 Händler von dem Lenkerhersteller angerufen.
Der eine hat uns die Gutachten jetzt zugesendet glücklicherweise.

Können also noch mal zum Tüv/Zulassungsstelle und es uns eintragen lassen.

Die Hebel müssen allerdings trotz abe auch noch eingetragen werden weil die ABE nur in Verbindung mit dem Originallenker zulässig sind.

Deutschland....Deutschland....Deutschland.......wir verwalten uns alle noch zu Tode.


----------



## dressler18 (19. März 2018)

moe schrieb:


> @dressler: Hab mir in der Bucht mal nen Lackstift aus Asien bestellt, der extra für Gummibeschriftung war, kann dir aber nicht mehr sagen, von welchem Hersteller. Hält bis heute mit dem zweiten Anstrich (ist ca 3 Jahre und 5k km her, an meiner Zweitmaschine).
> Zu den Vergasern: Warum nicht selber machen? Hab mir für die Bandit ne Schlauchwaage aus glaube 1/4 Zoll Schläuchen gefüllt mit etwas Altöl gebastelt und die funktioniert top. Je nach Auslegung auch deutlich genauer als Uhren. Mit ner halbwegs ordentlichen Anleitung und bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl ist das kein Problem, wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat. Mag beim ersten Mal vielleicht ne Frickelei sein, geht aber mit jedem Mal besser von der Hand.
> 
> btw: Fehlzündungen und Verpuffungen von unverbranntem Sprit im Abgastrakt beim abtouren sind zwei Paar Schuhe.



Danke für den Tipp!  Wer dort mal bisschen umschauen was es so gibt. 

Grundsätzlich will ich bei diesem Motorrad in Zukunft sowieso viel selber machen (wenn ich nicht ITler geworden wäre dann KFZ-Mechaniker) aber erst wenn die Garantie rum ist . 
Habe es ohne Probefahrt gekauft im Winter wegen Salz/Glätte/Schnee auf Straße von daher sehe ich den Händler hier in der Nachbesserungspflicht die muss einfach Rund laufen die Maschine.


----------



## Icedaft (19. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ganze Aufregung umsonst.
> 
> Eben noch 3 Händler von dem Lenkerhersteller angerufen.
> Der eine hat uns die Gutachten jetzt zugesendet glücklicherweise.
> ...



Dann sei mal froh, das Du nicht einen konservativen Wurstblinker eintragen lassen wolltest....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offset (19. März 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht ITler geworden wäre dann KFZ-Mechaniker



Genau so ist das bei mir auch, aber ich schraub trotzdem an alles auseinander .


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ganze Aufregung umsonst.
> 
> Eben noch 3 Händler von dem Lenkerhersteller angerufen.
> Der eine hat uns die Gutachten jetzt zugesendet glücklicherweise.
> ...



Hätte der TÜV den Lenker überhaupt bemerkt, wenn du nichts gesagt hättest?


----------



## moe (19. März 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> [...] Garantie [...]


In dem Fall würde ich's auch nicht selber machen. Faulheit ftw!


----------



## shadie (20. März 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hätte der TÜV den Lenker überhaupt bemerkt, wenn du nichts gesagt hättest?



Wir haben noch TÜV bis 2019.
Sprich bei der letzten Abnahme wurde nix bemerkt.

ABER das Ding ist ja das, wenn Sie einen Unfall baut mit Teilen die nicht eingetragen sind und keine ABE besitzen wirst du von der Versicherung im Regen stehen gelassen.


Wir haben gestern das Gutachten gesichtet (20 Seiten)......und sind wieder genau so ratlos wie vorher.


Der Lenker hat ein TÜV Teilegutachten bekommen.
Sprich der Lenker ist vom TÜV geprüft worden und für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen worden.

ABER es gibt auf der letzten Seite einen Verwendungsbereich.
Dort werden wiederum Motorräder aufgelistet / allerdings nicht unsere ER6F.



Das heißt Sie fährt heute mal in die Werkstatt und spricht mal mit unserem Bekannten.
Ich kann mir hier nur die Infos aus dem WWW raussuchen und da heißt "es gibts nen Teilegutachten muss der Tüv den Einbau abnehmen / ist alles ok gehst du zur Zulassungsstelle und lässt es eintragen".

Das dort jetzt aber wieder ein Verwendungsbereich vorliegt der den "Universallenker mit Tüv Gutachten" in der Fahrzeugwahl einschränkt......sorry aber kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch Irreführung seitens BKG und deren Händler.


Die werben damit das du diesen 300€ Lenker auf allen maschinen Universal anbauen kannst und Sie ein Tüvgutachten besitzen.
Das dann ein Verwendungsbereich eingegrenzt wird haben Sie nirgends erwähnt.


Bin wegen dem Scheiß echt etwas angefressen.
Es gibt außer diesen Stummeln keine anderen für die ER6F, sprich wenn das mit der Werkstatt nicht klappt dann darf Sie den originalen Tourenlenker wieder fahren.
Sie kotzt jetzt schon, von Stummeln zum Tourenlenker.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. März 2018)

Heute meine Street Triple  abgeholt. So viele hübsche Moppeds da, aber die neue Verkäuferin... war dann doch viel netter anzusehen. Heieiei! 
Kühlflüssigkeit und Akku erneuert. Bin richtig heiß auf die neue Saison.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. März 2018)

@shadie: es muss doch nicht gleich ein Tourenlenker sein.
(vom originalen Lenker für die ER-6 kann ich nur abraten und der flog bei mir als erstes runter)
Ich kann den Superbike-Lenker von LSL oder auch ABM empfehlen. (ca. 50 €)
Den gibts direkt mit ABE.
Das Handling ist ein Träumchen. 
Allerdings brauchst du dann vermutlich die alte Lenker- oder Gabelbrücke zurück, die dir durch die Stummel fehlen sollte.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZm3MjDVE4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadie (21. März 2018)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> @shadie: es muss doch nicht gleich ein Tourenlenker sein.
> (vom originalen Lenker für die ER-6 kann ich nur abraten und der flog bei mir als erstes runter)
> Ich kann den Superbike-Lenker von LSL oder auch ABM empfehlen. (ca. 50 €)
> Den gibts direkt mit ABE.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, ist aber alles soweit jetzt geklärt.

Wir bekommen kommende Woche einen Termin bei einem Tüv Sachverständigen der bei unserer Werkstatt die ganzen Abnahmen macht.
Vorher wird der Lenker noch mal ordentlich eingestellt.

Dann sollte das eigentlich durchgehen.

Die ganzen Originalteile haben wir notfalls noch im Keller rumliegen, das passt schon.

Was habe ich mich aufgeregt das der eine Prüfer nur meinte "steht nicht in der Tabelle also keine Zulassung",
so ein Blödsinn.
Der durfte es nur nicht eintragen weil das ein Sachverständiger machen muss, hätte er uns auch gleich sagen können, wäre die Aufregung nur halb so groß gewesen.



Naja mal hoffen dass kommende Woche alles glatt geht, dann ist das Thema auch endlich vom Tisch.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Auf was für einer Schule bist du?
> Da kommen 6,5 Männekens auf ein Frauchen.


Ich hatte versehentlich eine Zahl gekürzt. 
Aber trotzdem bekomme ich 7,5 raus. 


shadie schrieb:


> Deutschland....Deutschland....Deutschland.......


Lustig finde ich aber auch, dass du in UK und USA quasi jeden Sch3iß mit Deinem Mottorad oder Deiner Kleidung machen darfst - aber hier ist es komplett eingeschränkt.
Teils gut, teils schlecht.

- In den USA darf man afaik diese Predator-Helme (Exclusive original Predator helmets manufacturer / nlo-moto.ru) benutzen, die mMn extrem geil aussehen. Hier sind die verboten.
- In UK gibt es die brutalsten Auspuffe (Two Brothers Racing, Yoshimura etc.), hier sind sie zu laut. 


DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Bin richtig heiß auf die neue Saison.


Und auf die neue Verkäuferin.


----------



## the.hai (21. März 2018)

Mit den Predator-Helmen nen Unfall haben will aber bestimmt auch keiner^^ Klar gibt es immer andere Länder wo dieses oder jenes besser ist, aber ich finde die Regeln so schon nicht schlecht. Denn dadurch kann ich davon ausgehen, dass 99% der Fahrzeuge in nem ordentlichen Zustand sind,  was ich in anderen Ländern nicht kann (ich war 8Monate in Australien^^).


So ich hoffe aber auch, dass das Wetter mal wieder wärmer wird. Bei den Temperaturen ist es immer so ein RussischRoulette ob sie anspringt wegen der Lithium Ionen Batterie.


----------



## blautemple (21. März 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> So ich hoffe aber auch, dass das Wetter mal wieder wärmer wird. Bei den Temperaturen ist es immer so ein RussischRoulette ob sie anspringt wegen der Lithium Ionen Batterie.



Hier soll es am Wochenende knapp über 10 Grad haben, da werde ich definitiv fahren, ich muss danach nur kurz das Salz wegputzen...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. März 2018)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich hatte versehentlich eine Zahl gekürzt.
> Aber trotzdem bekomme ich 7,5 raus.
> 
> Und auf die neue Verkäuferin.


Dann kannst du immer noch nicht rechnen. 

Nana! Ich habe mich aber schon gefragt, ob ich nun etwas öfters im Triumph Store Düsseldorf vorbeischauen soll. 

Wenn das Salz von der Straße gewaschen ist, werde ich auch mal ne längere Ausfahrt wagen.
Will mal schauen, was der Diablo Rosso Corsa II besser macht als der Racetec K3 Interact.


----------



## orca113 (21. März 2018)

Grade Maschine aus der Werkstatt geholt. Zwei neue Reifen gab es und TÜV. Kette konnte noch bleiben. Habe jetzt den Metzler Roadtec Z8 drauf. Morgen soll es hier regnen. Das wird da Salz gut wegspülen. Vielleicht nicht ganz aber immerhin. 
Dann heisst es Samstag und oder Sonntag mal ne Runde am Nachmittag. Bin gespannt wie sich die neuen Reifen machen wenn sie eingefahren sind. Die Metzler Z6 waren Knaller und ich habe bisher von den Z8 nur noch besseres gehört.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. März 2018)

Roadtec? Die halten ziemlich lange, ne? 
Racetec Interact = Grip ohne Ende, aber bei Nässe unfahrbar. Haben keine 3000 km gehalten...


----------



## orca113 (26. März 2018)

Hi,

was ich schon mal sagen kann ist das der Z8 sich frisch schon fast (bin am Samstag die ersten 70 Km gefahren) besser fährt als der Z6 eingefahren. Maschine ist noch kurvenwilliger. Richtig geil der Reifen.

Der Z6 war nass wie trocken ein super Reifen. Zumindest auf meiner GSX750. Da kommt es ja auch immer etwas aufs Mopped an. War immer sehr zufrieden mit dem. 

Mir ist das inzwischen egal ob die früh runter sind. Meine letzten Z6 waren nachher so hart das die sich kaum noch abgenutzt haben und beschissen liefen und weniger Grip hatten. (Habe aber auch 3 Jahre gar nicht gefahren, davor immer weniger) die Reifen waren 8 Jahre alt und hatten noch 1/3 Profil. Lieber habe ich einen Reifen der sich abnutzt und klebt wie sau als das sie auf der Felge versauern. Mein erster Z6 hatte 6500 km runter als der TÜV damals meinte bitte erneuern


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. März 2018)

Ich überlege seit gestern Abend schwer, ob ich mein Bike verkaufe.

Ich bin in zwei Jahren nur ca. 4.300 Kilometer (bis heute) gefahren.
Was mir am meisten auf den Nerv geht ist, auch wenn es komisch klingt, das Anziehen.
Da ich mit dem Motorrad zu 95% zur Arbeit und zur Schule fahre, ist das Anziehen ungünstig.
Selbst der Helm alleine stört mich irgendwie schon, da ich mich "eingesperrt" fühle. 

Vielleicht versuche ich es beim A2 mal mit einer Chopper.
Lederweste, Jethelm und Tuch. 

Wenn ich aber auch mal überlege was ich in den A1 und bis jetzt in den Bf17 gesteckt habe. 
A1: Klamotten, Fahrschule, Motorrad -> 7.000€
Bf17: Fahrschule, auto -> >2500€
Und das habe ich bis auf das Auto (ca. 1000€) alles selbst durch meine Ausbildung gezahlt. Tut schon irgendwo weh.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. März 2018)

@orca

Kommt eben auch darauf an, wie viel man fährt.
2 mal im Jahr neue Reifen zu kaufen, macht wohl auch nicht so viel Spaß. 

@novo

Mein Mopped ist n reines Spaßgerät. Da werden nur Ausflüge mit gemacht. Für normale Fahrten gibts n Auto. Das ist auch wesentlich komfortabler.


----------



## shadie (26. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> @orca
> 
> Kommt eben auch darauf an, wie viel man fährt.
> 2 mal im Jahr neue Reifen zu kaufen, macht wohl auch nicht so viel Spaß.
> ...



Und günstiger!

Ich bin gestern auch mal in den Genuss gekommen Landstraße zu fahren.

Leider war die Strecke nicht wirklich ideal.
Schlechte Fahrbahn, viele Schäden im Asphalt.

Zudem wurde es ab 15 Uhr doch schon sehr frisch.
Sind dann etwas tiefgefroren um 17 Uhr wieder daheim angekommen.

Vor dem Harzwochenende (1. Mai Wochenende), brauche ich zwingend noch eine Schippe übung.
Ist schon was anders eine 250KG schwere bandit zu fahren als damals die YZF R125 mit ihren zarten 120kg.

Man traut sich und dem Motorrad halt stück für stück mehr zu, Übung macht den Meister denke ich.


----------



## orca113 (26. März 2018)

> Mein Mopped ist n reines Spaßgerät. Da werden nur Ausflüge mit gemacht. Für normale Fahrten gibts n Auto. Das ist auch wesentlich komfortabler.



Bei mir inzwischen auch. Da fährt man im Jahr 3500 wenn überhaupt.


----------



## dressler18 (26. März 2018)

Gestern die neuen Spiegel montiert und die Reifenbeschriftung weiß gemacht. Sieht richtig schick aus, aber nur wenn man 2 Meter davon wegsteht  Braucht man ne echt ruhige Hand dafür und Zeit. Hab für die erste Schicht sicher ne gute Stunde gebraucht. Es folgt mind. eine weitere wenn nicht zwei. Wäre natrülich wesentlich schneller und vor allem sauberer wenn die Reifen nicht montiert sind. Ich stell die Tage mal Bilder rein! 

Natürlich dann auch noch ne kurze Ausfahrt gemacht, die Sonne hat schon richtig an Kraft zugelegt. Die Kälte hält sich in Grenzen auch auf 1000m Höhe. Ich fahr mit meinem zur Arbeit, Einkaufen - einfach alles was geht. Das mit dem Anziehen tu ich mir für Kurzstrecken (alles unter 5km) nicht an. Handschuhe, Helm, Motorradjacke.


----------



## blautemple (26. März 2018)

Der rechte Blinker sah nach meiner Tour gestern so aus 
Keine Ahnung wie das passiert, laut Händler wird das auch nicht auf Kulanz getauscht. Naja 57€ weg für so einen Quark. Die 800km Erstinspektion war dann gleichzeitig die erste und letzte Inspektion bei dem Händler...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (26. März 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der rechte Blinker sah nach meiner Tour gestern so aus
> Keine Ahnung wie das passiert, laut Händler wird das auch nicht auf Kulanz getauscht. Naja 57€ weg für so einen Quark. Die 800km Erstinspektion war dann gleichzeitig die erste und letzte Inspektion bei dem Händler...
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz im Ernst, das ist Mist klar. Aber getauscht hätte ich dir das auf Kulanz auch nicht als Händler. Kann auch sein das dort jemand gegen gelaufen ist oder sowas. Eventuell als du irgendwo gestanden hast. Bikercafe vielleicht. Jemand hat den blinken mit dem Bein oder mit dem Helm den er in der Hand hatte gestreift oder sowas. 

Selbst wenn nicht. Sowas würde ich als Händler auch vermuten wenn du zu mir kämst. Was anderes wärs wenn der blinker von jetzt auf gleich keine Funktion mehr hätte.


----------



## shadie (26. März 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Anziehen tu ich mir für Kurzstrecken (alles unter 5km) nicht an. Handschuhe, Helm, Motorradjacke.



Ufff.....ohne Stiefel..... fahre seit meinem Unfall mit der 125er nicht mehr ohne komplette schutzkleidung.
Das hat schon ordentlich an der Haut geschrubbelt als ich mich mit 70 in Jeans / Motorradjacke / Helm / Handschuhe auf die Nase gelegt habe.

Aber ja das Anziehen etc. um mit dem Teil auf die Arbeit zu kommen wäre mir jeden Tag auch etwas zu viel.....
Deshalb.....Auto 



orca113 schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst, das ist Mist klar. Aber getauscht hätte ich dir das auf Kulanz auch nicht als Händler. Kann auch sein das dort jemand gegen gelaufen ist oder sowas. Eventuell als du irgendwo gestanden hast. Bikercafe vielleicht. Jemand hat den blinken mit dem Bein oder mit dem Helm den er in der Hand hatte gestreift oder sowas.
> 
> Selbst wenn nicht. Sowas würde ich als Händler auch vermuten wenn du zu mir kämst. Was anderes wärs wenn der blinker von jetzt auf gleich keine Funktion mehr hätte.



Sehe ich ähnlich.

die Teile sind halt auch sehr schmal das übersehen manche Leute mal gerne.

Will nicht wissen wie viele Blinker Spiegel etc. auf dem Verkaufsoffenen Sonntag bei Louis in Hamburg abgelaufen wurden.
Vielleicht auch an einer Ecke irgendwo hängen geblieben....


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Und günstiger!
> Leider war die Strecke nicht wirklich ideal.
> Schlechte Fahrbahn, viele Schäden im Asphalt.
> 
> ...


Sobald die Straße löchrig ist, fahre ich auch vorsichtig. Meine Streety ist relativ hart abgestimmt. Wenn du da ein Schlagloch mitnimmst, ist das unangenehm.
Bin auch noch gar nicht eingefahren. Die nächsten 2 Monate geht es dann jedes Mal etwas weiter runter in den Kurven, bis sich alles wieder wie von selbst erledigt. 



orca113 schrieb:


> Bei mir inzwischen auch. Da fährt man im Jahr 3500 wenn überhaupt.


Dieses Jahr möchte ich auch wieder mehr fahren, da es vielleicht meine letzte Saison wird. Da muss man noch einmal ordentlich reinhauen.



blautemple schrieb:


> Der rechte Blinker sah nach meiner Tour gestern so aus
> Keine Ahnung wie das passiert, laut Händler wird das auch nicht auf Kulanz getauscht. Naja 57€ weg für so einen Quark. Die 800km Erstinspektion war dann gleichzeitig die erste und letzte Inspektion bei dem Händler...
> 
> 
> ...


Ieh.


----------



## Icedaft (26. März 2018)

Darf man fragen wieso es die letzte Saison sein soll? Motorradfahren kann man (fast) überall...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. März 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wieso es die letzte Saison sein soll? Motorradfahren kann man (fast) überall...


Familienplanung. Passt dann zeitlich nicht mehr.


----------



## taks (26. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ufff.....ohne Stiefel..... fahre seit meinem Unfall mit der 125er nicht mehr ohne komplette schutzkleidung.
> Das hat schon ordentlich an der Haut geschrubbelt als ich mich mit 70 in Jeans / Motorradjacke / Helm / Handschuhe auf die Nase gelegt habe.
> 
> Aber ja das Anziehen etc. um mit dem Teil auf die Arbeit zu kommen wäre mir jeden Tag auch etwas zu viel.....
> Deshalb.....Auto



Ich nehm mein Motorrad fast nur um zur Arbeit zu fahren ^^
Aber eben auch nur mit reduzierter Ausrüstung. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ich mich ned hinlege


----------



## Icedaft (26. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Familienplanung. Passt dann zeitlich nicht mehr.



Das ist, mit Verlaub gesagt, "Bullshit" und solltest Du Dir ganz schnell wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen. 

Neben der Familie soll und muß immer Zeit für Feunde und Hobbies bleiben, sonst weicht die Freude über die Familie über kurz oder lang dem Frust (das gilt für beide Elternteile).

Klar steht alles andere in den ersten Wochen hintenan, sobald sich alles aber ein wenig eingespielt hat, sollte das nehmen einer "Auszeit" und sei es nur für wenige Stunden, überhaupt kein Thema sein.


----------



## blautemple (26. März 2018)

Wir sind damals sogar häufig zu viert mit EINEM Gespann in den Urlaub gefahren. Das war eine umgebaute Yamaha V-Max mit einem 2 Personen Seitenwagen.


----------



## orca113 (26. März 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das ist, mit Verlaub gesagt, "Bullshit" und solltest Du Dir ganz schnell wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen.
> 
> Neben der Familie soll und muß immer Zeit für Feunde und Hobbies bleiben, sonst weicht die Freude über die Familie über kurz oder lang dem Frust (das gilt für beide Elternteile).
> 
> Klar steht alles andere in den ersten Wochen hintenan, sobald sich alles aber ein wenig eingespielt hat, sollte das nehmen einer "Auszeit" und sei es nur für wenige Stunden, überhaupt kein Thema sein.



Oh ja, du hast so was von Recht...

Auch wenn ich noch keinen Nachwuchs habe, die guten Stunden an einem guten Sonntag oder Samstag oder an einem anderen freien Tag auf dem Mopped sind für mich einfach mal Zeit die ich für mich habe und die ich genieße. Wenn ein guter Kumpel oder zwei mitfahren auch schön...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. März 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das ist, mit Verlaub gesagt, "Bullshit" und solltest Du Dir ganz schnell wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen.
> 
> Neben der Familie soll und muß immer Zeit für Feunde und Hobbies bleiben, sonst weicht die Freude über die Familie über kurz oder lang dem Frust (das gilt für beide Elternteile).
> 
> Klar steht alles andere in den ersten Wochen hintenan, sobald sich alles aber ein wenig eingespielt hat, sollte das nehmen einer "Auszeit" und sei es nur für wenige Stunden, überhaupt kein Thema sein.


Ich werde doch nicht all meine Hobbys deswegen aufgeben. Ich besitze ein schönes Rad, treibe gerne Sport und habe tatsächlich paar Freunde. Ich brauche recht wenig, um Spaß zu haben, keine Sorge.
Das dabei gesparte Geld kommt dann nebenbei auf ein Sparbuch, damit der Nachwuchs, sobald er da ist, auch mal was von hat. Führerschein samt dem ersten Mopped haben mir auch meine Eltern damals finanziert.


----------



## shadie (28. März 2018)

Die Lenkerstummel auf der ER6F meiner Frau müssen nun doch weichen.....wir hatten die Wahl entweder den Originallenker wieder drauf machen oder aber unter dem Tacho die Verkleidung einzuschneiden, sodass die Brems/Kupplungsleitungen nicht mehr unter dem tacho scharben.....

Sobald der Lenker verstellt wird und die Kabel nicht mehr scharben, scharbt der Bremsflüissgkeitsbehälter am tacho 

Also den 300 € Stummellenker runter und den originallenker wieder drauf.

Also ER6F und Stummel......vergesst es....(wenn Ihr mit Versicherungsschutz fahren wollt).

Problem ist einfach Sie ist noch in der Probezeit und wenn die Polizei das bemerkt kann der Lappen weg sein (Aussage eines Polizisten den wir gut kennen).
Zudem hast du in einem Unfall die Arschkarte wenn die versicherung sieht der Lenker ist nicht eingetragen etc.


----------



## shadie (28. März 2018)

Ich bekomme noch zu viel mit dem Motorrad.

jetzt sind aufgrund der Stummel die Brems/Kupplungsleitungen zu kurz für den Originallenker.

Egal....sieht eh ******* aus.
Kommt jetzt ein Superbikelenker drauf mit ABE dann ist ruhe.
Dafür sollen die leitungen wohl reichen.

Der Originallenker steht ja sowas von weit nach oben raus...der blanke wahnsinn....pott hässlich


----------



## taks (28. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich bekomme noch zu viel mit dem Motorrad.



Der Lenkerumbau ist bald so teuer wie die ganze Maschine 


So, die Temperaturen passen langsam, jetzt sollte es nur noch mit dem Regen aufhören.


----------



## shadie (28. März 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Der Lenkerumbau ist bald so teuer wie die ganze Maschine
> 
> 
> So, die Temperaturen passen langsam, jetzt sollte es nur noch mit dem Regen aufhören.



Jaa nee der war ja schon umgebaut sprich die Kosten hatten wir ja nicht.

Wir haben jetzt nur die Kosten für: Superbikelenker + Montage Superbikelenker.

Die Stummel werden wir dann samt Tüv Gutachten auf Ebay stellen.
Die brauchen wir dann ja nicht mehr.
Nehmen nur Platz weg.


Ja zum Wetter sage ich besser mal nix.
In Hamburg regnet es seit......gestern?
Und heute Abend soll es Schneeregen geben.

Ich bin gespannt.....ist ja auch erst Ostern, da kanns ja noch mal schneien.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. März 2018)

In Düsseldorf regnet es auch seit gestern. Der Bach wird wieder so langsam zum kleinen Fluss.
In der Vorhersage stehen grad 19° und Sonnenschein für nächsten Mittwoch. 2 Tage später dann wieder 5 grad und Regen. 
Achja, April...


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> In Düsseldorf regnet es auch seit gestern. Der Bach wird wieder so langsam zum kleinen Fluss.
> In der Vorhersage stehen grad 19° und Sonnenschein für nächsten Mittwoch. 2 Tage später dann wieder 5 grad und Regen.
> Achja, April...



Unterschreibe ich. Nicht weit von dir bei mir hier ebenfalls. Mir säuft der Rohbau ab  

Vom Moppedfahren ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## shadie (29. März 2018)

Jawohl......in meiner Heimat bei Darmstadt sind es geschmeidige 8°C und bei mir in hamburg hat es heute morgen geschneit und der rotz bleibt sogar liegen.

Morgen soll es pünktlich zum langen Wochenende noch einmal schneien.

Frohe Weihnachten ?!


----------



## taks (29. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten ?!



Wieso Weihnachten? Da hats sowieso nie Schnee


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. März 2018)

Sonntag 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Da es bis dahin nur 3 Tage sind, könnte das sogar so werden. 11° sind allerdings wenig.


----------



## shadie (29. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Sonntag 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Da es bis dahin nur 3 Tage sind, könnte das sogar so werden. 11° sind allerdings wenig.



Ich würde Frau Holle die Füße für so Temperaturen + kein Regen küssen.

Schau mal so sieht es in Hamburg aus......da wo es angeblich nie schneit (Anhang)

macht mich echt fertig dein Kommentar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (29. März 2018)

Montag 16°C, Dienstag 20°C und kein Regen 

PS: Hamburg ist ja auch tiefer Norden ^^


----------



## dressler18 (29. März 2018)

Und vermutlich wegen 2 cm Schnee großes Verkehrschaos bei euch oben  wir haben Montag und Dienstag auch bis zu 20° dank Föhn


----------



## shadie (29. März 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Montag 16°C, Dienstag 20°C und kein Regen
> 
> PS: Hamburg ist ja auch tiefer Norden ^^



Ja ich weiß auch nicht wieso ich hier her umgezogen bin 

Montag - Dienstag 9°C und 90% Regen
Mittwoch 11°C und 35° Regen



dressler18 schrieb:


> Und vermutlich wegen 2 cm Schnee großes Verkehrschaos bei euch oben  wir haben Montag und Dienstag auch bis zu 20° dank Föhn



Och die sind da ganz entspannt.
Sind Sie unterbesetzt werden Seitengassen halt gar nicht geschoben sondern nur die Hauptstraßen
Die machen sich hier oben keinen Stress.

Hatte es mal das 80% meines Arbeitsweges noch mit Schnee bedeckt waren.....nach ner ganzen Woche.....


Naja egal, kommen auch wieder besser Zeiten.
Hoffe mal der Schnee taut bis heute Abend, dann können wir die umgebaute Kawa endlich wieder abholen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich würde Frau Holle die Füße für so Temperaturen + kein Regen küssen.
> 
> Schau mal so sieht es in Hamburg aus......da wo es angeblich nie schneit (Anhang)
> 
> ...


Ieh. 

Nächsten Samstag sollen es hier angeblich 24° werden, aber das kommt am Ende eh nicht.


----------



## orca113 (29. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ieh.
> 
> Nächsten Samstag sollen es hier angeblich 24° werden, aber das kommt am Ende eh nicht.



Hier ist Rheinland mein Freund... das ist immer für ne ungewöhnliche Sache zu haben


----------



## shadie (29. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ieh.
> 
> Nächsten Samstag sollen es hier angeblich 24° werden, aber das kommt am Ende eh nicht.



bei uns ab Samstag nächster Woche angeblich auch.
Der Vorhersage traue ich aber keinen Meter.....hallo.....wir haben heute Schnee, wie soll da kommende Woche 24°C geben


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. März 2018)

Vor allem ist es am Ende wirklich fast immer kälter. Wieso fallen die Wettervorhersagen nicht eher pessimistisch aus, damit man sich dann freut, wenn es doch wärmer und sonnig wird?
Eines sei noch zum kommenden Wetter gesagt: APRIL!


----------



## dressler18 (29. März 2018)

Wir haben letztes Jahr Ende April über Nacht  mehr als 10 cm Neuschnee bekommen. Ich war einer der wenigen Autofahrer mit Winterreifen drauf - hat zwar null gebraucht weil alle Straßen zu waren. Bis 11 Uhr Vormittags war dann der Spuck auch schon wieder vorbei da alles geschmolzen


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2018)

Grade Kette gereinigt und schön frisch mit Caramba Kettenspray behandelt. Will morgen wenn es trocken ist ne Runde in die Eifel mit einem Kumpel der seine restaurierte Honda CBX Prolink aus dem Winterschlaf geholt hat.


----------



## taks (30. März 2018)

Ich hab diese Woche auch den S100 Kettenreiniger gekauft. Bin gespannt


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Ich hab diese Woche auch den S100 Kettenreiniger gekauft. Bin gespannt



Genau den verwende ich auch  Finde der leistet gute Arbeit zu einem günstigen Preis.


----------



## dressler18 (30. März 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Ich hab diese Woche auch den S100 Kettenreiniger gekauft. Bin gespannt



Kann ich auch mehr als empfehlen auch von anderen bekannten. 

Was empfiehlt ihr mir um meinen schwarz glänzenden Lack zu polieren? Dort wo die Sozius Sitzbank und die Taschenhalterung waren ist es ziemlich blass


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch mehr als empfehlen auch von anderen bekannten.
> 
> Was empfiehlt ihr mir um meinen schwarz glänzenden Lack zu polieren? Dort wo die Sozius Sitzbank und die Taschenhalterung waren ist es ziemlich blass



Für schnelle Hilfe kann ich dir Caramba Magic Wonder empfehlen. Probiere es du wirst überrascht sein


----------



## blautemple (1. April 2018)

Freitag die erste Tour nach der Erstinspektion gemacht. Bei etwas Drehzahl nuckelt die aber schon gut am Tank. Im Schnitt von 5,3 auf 6,5l hoch und nach 210km ging die reserveleuchte an ^^

Morgen wird wieder eine Runde gedreht. Der Angststreifen auf der linken Flanke muss auch noch weg. Rechtskurven scheinen mir irgendwie mehr zu liegen. Da ist der Reifen bis zum Rand angefahren


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. April 2018)

Ich bekomme meine Streety gar nicht unter 6 Liter Verbrauch. Meistens sind es eher 7.


----------



## blautemple (1. April 2018)

Ich hätte wohl das Glück das 40km davon geradeaus rollen bei 110kmh waren. Da komme ich kaum über 5l


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. April 2018)

Wer macht denn sowas? 
Bei uns wird es erst ab nächsten Freitag wieder trocken. Freue mich schon richtig darauf. Werde morgens schon mit der Tour anfangen.
Wollte eigentlich heute fahren, aber das geht nicht.


----------



## blautemple (1. April 2018)

Ging leider nicht anders, ist schon relativ spät gewesen und für vernünftige Kurven hätte ich einen großen Umweg fahren müssen...
Hier war es heute auch wechselhaft aber morgen soll es zum Glück wieder passen


----------



## blautemple (3. April 2018)

Gestern noch mal 250km abgerissen und dabei auch 3 Mal die "Bergrennstrecke" in Eichenbühl hoch und runter gefahren. Die Strecke fährt sich absolut genial, das ist eine normale Straße die hin und wieder als Bergrennstrecke genutzt wird.
Man muss nur vorher einmal langsam machen um zu prüfen ob irgendwo Öl oder so liegt und dann kann man es krachen lassen


----------



## shadie (3. April 2018)

In Hamburg gabs Schneeregen 

Konnten nur gestern eine kleine Runde fahren zu Ihren eltern (30km.....) dort PC für den kleinen Bruder von Ihr aufbauen und dann knapp vorm Regen wieder heim gekommen.

Diese Woche soll es aber besser werden, 15°C+ und am Wochenende 20°C.
Da wird dann ordentlich gefahren. 


Traue mich mittlerweile schon wesentlich mehr mit der Bandit.
Jetzt ist Frauchen der "lahme Part"  weil Sie sich noch an den Superbike Lenker gewöhnen muss. 
Nur bei Regen habe ich das Gefühl Sie würde etwas rutschen.
 Sieht man von Außen wohl aber nicht, kann daher auch täuschen.

Fühle mich bei Regen nicht so wirklich wohl aufm Moped.


----------



## blautemple (3. April 2018)

Mit meinen aktuellen Reifen, den Pirelli Diablo Rosso Corsa, kann man Fahrten im Regen absolut vergessen. Sobald die runter sind, ich schätze mal insgesamt 2,5 bis 3k km, kommen regentaugliche Touren Reifen drauf. Die grippen dann zwar etwas schlechter, dafür kann ich dann auch sorglos im Regen fahren.

Ich werde wohl nach der Arbeit mal kurz zum Media Markt fahren und mir eine GoPro inkl. Helmhalterung kaufen, dann kann ich mal eine Aufnahme von der Bergrennstrecke machen


----------



## dressler18 (3. April 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Für schnelle Hilfe kann ich dir Caramba Magic Wonder empfehlen. Probiere es du wirst überrascht sein 😬



Danke für den Tipp, habs direkt bestellt!


Gestern aufs Fussballmatch in meinem Heimatort gefahren wie man die ganzen Blicke auf sich zieht da steh ich drauf  Kollege wohnt in der Nähe und hat mir nach ein paar Minnuten geschrieben und gefragt ob ich nicht zufällig am Platz unten bin, bin wohl kaum zu überhören. Am Freitag gehts zum Öamtc Lautstärke messen und werd mich wohl dazu überwinden müssen mein Schätzchen etwas leiser machen zu lassen.

Wetterentwicklung gefällt mir auch sehr gut!  Werde wohl als erste "große" Tour mal um den ganzen Bodensee herumfahren.


----------



## shadie (6. April 2018)

Bald Wochenende Jungs und Mädels 

Wetter schaut mit 20°C aktuell noch sehr sehr gut aus.
Ich hoffe mal das hält!


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2018)

Die drei mittleren Finger der rechten Hand haben heut Morgen nach der Fahrt zur Arbeit ein wenig gekribbelt, ansonsten ware es schon mal geil...


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Bald Wochenende Jungs und Mädels
> 
> Wetter schaut mit 20°C aktuell noch sehr sehr gut aus.
> Ich hoffe mal das hält!



Yes, das Mopped schart schon mit den Reifen in der Garage


----------



## shadie (6. April 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Yes, das Mopped schart schon mit den Reifen in der Garage



So muss das 

Werde heute eine kleine Runde drehen und Frauchen bei der Arbeit abholen (ist heute auch mit Motorrad gefahren).

Samstag muss ich nen PC aufbauen Übertakten Windows einrichten etc....da wird wohl ehern icht gefahren, frauchen ist auch auf arbeit und ganz alleine Fahren ist irgendwie nicht so geil wie in ner Gruppe. (erst recht jetzt mit Intercom).

Aber Sonntag fahre ich mit Frauchen + nem anderen Pärchen und unserem 5. Rad am Wagen (nem anderen Freund),
eine schöne Tour


----------



## taks (6. April 2018)

Ich erwecke meines am Sonntag aus dem Winterschlaf


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> So muss das
> 
> Werde heute eine kleine Runde drehen und Frauchen bei der Arbeit abholen (ist heute auch mit Motorrad gefahren).
> 
> ...



Ich werde morgen mit meinem Vater und meinem Onkel eine gemütliche Tour fahren und am Sonntag dann etwas sportlicher.
Da werde ich auch mal eine Testaufnahme mit der GoPro von einem Kumpel machen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. April 2018)

Sonntag wird dann geblitzt, was das Zeug hält...  Da wird was los sein. Später mal die Route so planen, dass man nicht auf den zu sehr befahrenen Strecken sein wird.


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2018)

Könnte passieren


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. April 2018)

Irgendwie halte ich es nicht mehr aus. Morgen kann ich leider nicht und bis Sonntag warten mag ich nicht. 
Es ist keine einzige Wolke am Himmel. Mache gleich Feierabend.


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2018)

Ich werde auch nicht mehr lange machen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. April 2018)

So, alle Windböen mitgenommen und vor dem Feierabendverkehr fertig geworden. Bei dem starken Wind sind 14° dann doch zu wenig und ungemütlich. Bis ich so weit im Bergischen bin, dass die Strecke von Bäumen geschützt wird, müsste ich zu lange fahren. 

Nun wieder an die Arbeit.


----------



## shadie (6. April 2018)

Finde die 15°C fühlen sich hier auch nicht so toll an.

Werde aber trotzdem um 15:30 Uhr die Schotten dicht machen und richtung Heimat fahren.

Dann ab aufs Bike ne runde fahren und ab zu louis frauchen holen 

Ich bin durch die letzten fahrten bei 5°C recht abgehärtet


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2018)

Für mich beginnt bei 10 Grad und Sonne der Wohlfühlbereich 
Ich brauche halt nur ein paar Minuten länger um die Reifen warum zu fahren ^^


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2018)

Es waren heute morgen -1°C wo ich losgefahren bin, mit besseren Handschuhen wäre das problemlos vonstatten gegangen, so haben zuletzt dann doch die Finger ein wenig gelitten.


----------



## dressler18 (9. April 2018)

So jetzt ist soweit, Werkstatt wird nicht mehr hinausgezögert. Samstag erster Startversuch des Tages gabs mal nen lauten knall das mein rechtes Ohr gepfiffen hat. Die Verbindung zwischen Auspuff und Krümmer ist undicht muss ich eben ein paar Tage lang zwangsfasten... 

Ansonsten sehr geiles Wetter das Wochenende nur der Wind am Samstag war etwas störend, gestern super fast schon zu warm mit T-Shirt, Pulli und Motorradjacke... aber lieber ne spur zu warm als zu kalt.

Hier noch mal neue Bilder man sieht die weißen Schriftzüge leider nicht so dolle aber ich finde es passt sehr gut! Bemalt wurde es mit viel Geduld und 3 Bier für die ruhige Hand mit dem Stift von Louis, muss aber auf jeden Fall noch ne zweite Schicht drüber machen. Spiegel sind jetzt auch schwarze dran mit getöntem Glas macht das ganze doch etwas "aggressiver"


----------



## taks (9. April 2018)

Meine ist Gestern nach ~10 Sekunden aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht.
Ne kurze Runde gedreht, läuft wie ne Eins 

Aber der Wind war wirklich ein extrem, gab ein paar ziemlich Schwanker, hatte dafür auch 23°C 
Heute hätte ich eigentlich auch mit dem Motorrad zur Arbeit gekommnt. Hat momentan 17°C


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. April 2018)

Sind die Verkehrspolizisten bei euch dermaßen auf Motorradfahrer scharf gemacht wie hier im Rheinland/Bergischen? Das ist echt unglaublich. Die schauen jeden Motorradfahrer an, als säße da ein Massenmörder auf der Maschine. Wenn man dann mal angehalten wird, ist der Ton auch unter aller Sau, dabei bin ich nur 50 gefahren, wo 70 erlaubt waren. Musste mich echt zusammenreißen, damit ich höflich bleibe, obwohl der werte Beamte es nicht im Ansatz war.
Ja, viele Leute, die durchs Bergische düsen, sind echt Vollhonks, aber nicht alle.

Ansonsten: Reifen nähert sich wieder den Kanten. Mopped fühlt sich auf den Diablo Rosso Corsa 2 so extrem handlich an. Manchmal denkt man, man fährt Fahrrad. 
Mal schauen, wie lange das mit der Handlichkeit so bleibt.


----------



## shadie (10. April 2018)

vielleicht war ja mal wer live vor Ort oder hat es sich generell mal Live angeschaut.

Würde gerne meiner Frau zum Gebu Karten für Sie und mich (wie selbstlos) schenken für das Rennen Moto GP in Holland (einfach weil die Strecke sogar
näher ist als der Sachsenring) 

Jetzt stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wenn ich mir so was live vor Ort ansehe, wäre ein Bildschirm ja denke ich mal nicht schlecht oder?

Hier mal der Plan:

MotoGP der Niederlande 2018 - Assen, Circuit van Drenthe - MotoGP™ Tickets 2018, 2017, Motorbike Grand Prix Tickets

Würde eigentlich gerne Steckenwal buchen / kostet für 2 Personen dann 150 € was auch so das Cap ist, as wir uns zu so besonderen tagen schenken.

Jetzt ist da aber kein Bildschirm.......zumindest sehe ich das so.
Kann man da trotzdem viel/alles mitbekommen vom geschehen her?


----------



## shadie (11. April 2018)

hat sich erledigt, es scheint dort doch eine Leinwand zu geben

Wenn man direkt über die Seite des Streckenbetreibers bestellt gibt es Videos mit Sicht auf die Strecke.
Zudem werden dort auch die "Komforts" der Plätze angezeigt, Sitzplatz / überdacht / Leinwand.

Sehr gut


----------



## shadie (16. April 2018)

Noch jemand am Wochenende Motorrad gefahren ? 

Haben am Samstag Fahrsicherheitstraining auf nem Parkplatz gemacht.....bei strömendem Regen.
Als wir dann durch waren hats aufgehört und wir sind noch eine kleine Tour bei feuchten 13 Grad gefahren.

ich habe mir den Arsch in der Lederkombi abgefroren 

Diese Woche angeblich 25-27°C in Hamburg am Freitag.


----------



## dressler18 (16. April 2018)

Klar, ich Freitag und Samstag! Zwar nur kurzstrecken um jemand zu besuchen aber immerhin. Gestern wäre auch noch gegangen da war ich aber zu blau vom Vorabend  dann doch lieber bei bewölktem Wetter die Volleyball Saison gestartet 

Fahrsicherheitstraining steht bei auch noch an, freu mich schon darauf. beim B Schein hats mir schon richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## orca113 (16. April 2018)

Moin Leute,

habe gestern von Mittag bis Nachmittag in der Eifel 160 km abgerissen. War Topp! Nicht zu kalt nicht zu warm Eigentliche Ideal. Bin in der Nähe des Nürburgrings gewesen und einmal recht nah dran vorbei an einem Streckenabschnitt (Hohe Acht).

Auf dem Rückweg musste ich dringen Pinkeln und bin dann von der Landstraße ab in so einen halb befestigten Feldweg. Kiste im Leerlauf laufen lassen, Seitenständer raus und drauf geachtet das sie auf einem Stein fest steht. Drehe mich um gehe zwei Schritte und Peng!... Da lag sie. Lief noch nen Moment dann war sie aus. Ok, erstmal das Ding wieder hochgewuchtet. Habe alles konntrolliert aber soweit alles gut. Kleine Schrammen am rechten Spiegel und das (zum Glück dran) Sturzpad arg ramponiert. Aber sie ging danach schwer an. Läuft aber wieder gut jetzt.

Das Problem war nicht der Schlecht befestigte Weg sondern das Gefälle in dem ich sie abgestellt habe.

Das war für mich Premiere. Mir ist das Motorrad noch nie umgefallen.



> Ansonsten: Reifen nähert sich wieder den Kanten. Mopped fühlt sich auf den Diablo Rosso Corsa 2 so extrem handlich an. Manchmal denkt man, man fährt Fahrrad.
> Mal schauen, wie lange das mit der Handlichkeit so bleibt.



Ganz im Ernst, so geht es mir mit dem Metzler Roadtec Z8 ebenfalls. Super was der Reifen ausmacht.


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2018)

Tröste Dich, das das Mopped mal umkippt, passiert selbst meinen Brüdern noch und die haben 36 bzw. 41 Jahre Fahrpraxis...! 

Als ich meine (gebrauchte, aber wie geleckte und nahezu neuwertig aussehende) Fazer abgeholt habe, bin ich bei uns im Hof auf dem feuchten Pflaster weggerutscht. 

Ende vom Lied: Kupplungshebel, Lenkerende, Spiegel, Verkleidungsecke und Kupplungskorb verkratzt, ich hätte heulen können....


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. April 2018)

Mir ist mein erstes Mopped auch mal umgekippt. Fuhr mit meinem Vater und dann mussten wir plötzlich auf nem Schotterplatz stoppen.
Hatte mit den Schuhen keinen Halt und rutschte weg... Boah, habe ich mich damals geärgert. War zum Glück nur ne SV 650S. 

edit:
Da platzte übrigens nur die Plastikverkleidung an einer Stelle etwas auf und der Kupplungshebel brach ab.


----------



## taks (16. April 2018)

Ich bin auch mal auf nem Kiesweg umgekippt als ich angehalten hab. War auch mit den Füssen abgerutscht.
Hatte aber kein Schaden genommen.


----------



## shadie (16. April 2018)

Mit der bandit bin ich bisher noch nicht umgekippt, achte aber auch immer penibel auf Steigungen Untergrund etc.
Wenn mir das zu unsicher aussieht suche ich mir nen anderen Platz, da bin ich eitel 

Habe aber damals meine 125 YZF R 125 einmal auf straßenbahngleisen bei 5KMH umgekippt.
Das sah auch gut aus  und hat mal eben 400 € gekostet.

Und bei unserem Fahrsicherheitstraining bei strömendem Regen am Sonntag ist eine unserer voll bepackten Fazer umgekippt beim 8en Fahren.
Ist aber halb so wild bei den Koffern etc, die da dran hängen, ist auch weiter nix passiert


Habe jetzt auch endlich meine Lederkombi und nicht mehr dieses Suzuki Textiljacke mit Suzuki Lederhose gemisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2018)

Textil ist bei Regen aber schon schöner. So viel Imprägnierung kann man gar nicht draufsprühen, als das das Leder dauerhaft dem Regen standhält...


----------



## shadie (16. April 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Textil ist bei Regen aber schon schöner. So viel Imprägnierung kann man gar nicht draufsprühen, als das das Leder dauerhaft dem Regen standhält...



ich habe ja mittlerweile den Luxus schön Wetter Fahrer zu sein.

Von daher war das eine rießen Ausnahme am Sonntag bei Regen dorthin zu fahren

Ich hatte ja selbst an meiner Textil Jacke eine Lederhose.
Einfach aus dem Grund, dass ich auf dem Sattel ansonsten hin und her rutsche wenn ich ne Textil hose an habe.
Da hatte ich keinen Bock drauf.

Habe aber noch eine Regenüberziehkombi, ich muss Sie nach dem Umzug nur finden


----------



## dressler18 (16. April 2018)

Achja bevor ichs vergesse bzw. verdänge vorgestern kurz zum Laden ins  Dorf hochgefahren und beim Rückweg den anderen Weg genommen.

Kleine  Kreuzung auf die Straße zu mir runter abgebogen, die fällt recht Steil  nach unten weg... läuft mir plötzlich ne drecks Katze vor die Maschine  jetzt hat ich die Wahl weiterfahren und überfahren (war mir zu 100%  sicher das ich se erwischen würde) oder auf die Eisen und nach rechts  wegdrücken richtung Wiese - die ebenfalls noch etwas abfällt. Habe mich  für die Dritte Möglichkeit entschieden   Bremsen, in die Wiese, zu stark bremsen und mit dem Hinterrad  wegrutschen da blockiert und mich "gemütlich" samt Motorrad hinzulegen.  War vermutlich die beste Entscheidung da im schlimmsten Fall mein  Motorrad die ganze Wiese hinunter gefallen wäre. Keine Kratzer am  Chrom/Lack/Lenker nur am Spiegel minimal und der Rest hat mein  Unterschenkel/Knie abgefangen bzw. die linke Fußraste.  Die Fußraste sah  auf den ersten Blick auch schlimmer aus (zeigte im rechten Winkel nach  oben)  als es effektiv ist. Die Halterung ist nach oben hin verbogen dürfte man aber  mit vorsichtigem biegen wieder hinbekommen und die Raste selber muss ich  mir wohl ne neue bestellen weil sie auch leicht noch oben verbogen ist,  die ist glaube ich zu massiv um da was zurück zu biegen. 

Die Katze hat sich dann neben der Straße hingestellt und mich blöd angeschaut


----------



## shadie (16. April 2018)

So lange nix schlimmeres passiert ist als ein par Prellungen oder Schürfwunden ist noch mal alles gut gegangen......

Ich glaube so hart es sich anhört, dass ich Sie überfahren hätte bzw. versucht hätte Ihr noch auszuweichen wenn kein Gegenverkehr kommt.
So lernt man es ja auch in der Fahrschule.

Und so ein Erlebnis hatte ich mal mit nem Mader und meinem Swift.
Bin froh, dass ich Ihm nicht ausgewichen bin, wäre ansonsten frontal in nen LKW gekracht.

Man sieht in so Situationen leider nicht auf Anhieb alles.....daher.....ich hätte wohl draufgehalten und Lenker stark festgehalten......so kacke es dann ist das dem Besitzer mitteilen zu müssen.
Aber da bringe ich lieber nicht mich und andere in gefahr wegen der Katze.


----------



## taks (16. April 2018)

Aber fliegt man nicht wenn man über ne Katze drüber fährt 

Hab bis jetzt mit dem Auto zum Glück erst einen Raben mit 120kmh erwischt und mit dem Motorrad nichts.
Aber wenn man so Auto-Hirsch Kollisionen anschaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (16. April 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Aber fliegt man nicht wenn man über ne Katze drüber fährt
> 
> Hab bis jetzt mit dem Auto zum Glück erst einen Raben mit 120kmh erwischt und mit dem Motorrad nichts.
> Aber wenn man so Auto-Hirsch Kollisionen anschaut
> ...



Habs noch nicht ausprobiert.
Bei dem Mader damals mit dem Auto hats einmal kurz gescheppert wie als würde man über nen recht tiefen Gullideckel fahren.
So schlimm war das nicht....

Denke mal bei ner Katze wirds noch weniger sein.

Ist halt immer schade um das Tier aber bevor ich nen anderen menschen in meiner hektik in gefahr bringe......und vielleicht ein Kind dabei stirbt....dann lieber die katze, vielleicht ist Sie ja schnell genug auszuweichen.

Ein Freund von mir hat es sogar mal geschafft ein Reh mit dem Motorrad anzufahren.
Dachte erst "was ne bescheuerte Storie", bis ich mir seine Front angeschaut habe und das ganze Fell gesehen habe.


----------



## dressler18 (16. April 2018)

Das ist einfach ein blödes Eck - das ich zwar kenne und weis wie man dort mit Motorrad/Auto fahren muss. Nur war  ich davor nie ein Tier im Spiel. Streugut lliegt dort und bei mir in der Nähe auch noch rum, also wäre ich vermutlich sonst direkt auf der Straße zum liegen gekommen wenn ich von Anfang an zu stark gebremst hätte oder zu ruckartig ausgewichen wäre. Ist ja nur ne einspurige Straße daher auch nicht viel Platz zum ausweichen. Schlicht zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort. Die blauen Flecken nehme ich gerne in Kauf da der Schaden absolut im Rahmen ist.


----------



## taks (16. April 2018)

Beim Raben wars auch nur ein dumpfer Schlag (hab ihn mit dem Frontspoiler erwischt).
Bevor ich mit 120kmh ne Vollbremsung auf der Autobahn mache muss das schon ein recht grosses Tier sein.
Sonst tuts mir zwar leid für das Tier, aber bevor ich ne Massenkarambolage verursache muss das Tier dran glauben.

Ein Reh hat auch nur ~25kg. Ein Hirsch hat 100kg+ ^^


----------



## shadie (16. April 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach ein blödes Eck - das ich zwar kenne und weis wie man dort mit Motorrad/Auto fahren muss. Nur war  ich davor nie ein Tier im Spiel. Streugut lliegt dort und bei mir in der Nähe auch noch rum, also wäre ich vermutlich sonst direkt auf der Straße zum liegen gekommen wenn ich von Anfang an zu stark gebremst hätte oder zu ruckartig ausgewichen wäre. Ist ja nur ne einspurige Straße daher auch nicht viel Platz zum ausweichen. Schlicht zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort. Die blauen Flecken nehme ich gerne in Kauf da der Schaden absolut im Rahmen ist.



Joa so stellen kenne ich noch aus Hessen zu gut.
Hier im Norden hat man nur Schlaglöcher und viele sehr tiefe Gullideckel 
Weil Sie schiss haben abzusaufen.

So lange nicht mehr passiert ist ist ja alles in Ordnung.

So dieses WE nach dem Wetterbericht gleich mal langes Wochenende gesetzt / Donnerstag Freitag frei, Freitag Bewerbungsgespräch um mich beruflich etwas zu verbessern 

Und nächste Woche am Wochenende ist ja auch wieder langes Wochenende und da gehts ab Samstag in den Harz mit dem Motorradstammtisch


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. April 2018)

Mir flog mal auf der Autobahn ein Mäusebussard gegen die Schulter. Hatte Glück, dass ich bei dem Schlag nicht vom Mopped gefallen bin. Viel fehlte nicht.
Das Vögelchen war leider tot. Als Andenken hatte ich paar Wochen ne blaue Schulter trotz Lederkombi.

edit: Die Schmerzen spürte ich erst zu Hause, weil ich voller Adrenalin war und auf dem Rückweg eh kaum etwas mitbekam.


----------



## dressler18 (17. April 2018)

Sowas ähnliches ist bei der Fahrprüfung fürs Motorrad auch passiert. Bei demjenigen der vor mir gerade Prüfung hatte. Wir waren auf einer Freilandstraße mit 80ig unterwegs als plötzlich so n riesen Vogel 1 Meter vor ihm vorbeiflog - er hat eh richtig reagiert und kurz voll eingebremst (ABS sei dank) und hat ihn dadurch verfehlt, der kam einfach von der Seite im Sturzflug an. Der Fahrprüfer hat ihn dann natürlich gelobt und ihm gerne den Schein überreicht  

War am Mittag schnell in der Werkstatt und hab mit meinem Mechaniker des Vertrauens gesprochen. Seine Meinung es hängt alles mit dem offenen Auspuff zusammen, dadurch sei der Rückstau zu gering was dazu führt das meine Bike Probleme macht. Leider rennt man denen gerade die Bude ein sodass ich mich wieder samt Motorrad vertschüsst habe, ist ja nicht so als könnte ich nicht fahren. Jetzt wird dann bei Zeiten eine "Beilagscheibe" mit kleinerem Loch in den Auspuff geschweist und hoffentlich löst das alles. 

@DesinformierterLoser
Wie schnell warst du dran, das muss ja mächtig gescheppert haben an der Schulter so wie du das schilderst.


----------



## shadie (17. April 2018)

Das dickste was mich bisher beim Motorrad Fahren erwischt hat waren Hummeln und Hornissen.

Selbst Hummeln scheppern schon recht ordentlich, bzw. wundert man sich halt, dass man die überhaupt merkt.
Will nicht wissen wie so ein rießen Vogel scheppert 

Na klasse......die nagel neue Motorrad Lederkombi meiner Frau bekommt trotz Lederpflege vom ersten Tag an jetzt risse.....erst mal reklamieren......so ein käse oh man ey.
Ihre alte Kombi ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt und hat nicht einen solchen Riss im Leder.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. April 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> @DesinformierterLoser
> Wie schnell warst du dran, das muss ja mächtig gescheppert haben an der Schulter so wie du das schilderst.


Waren so 140-150. Habe grade noch beschleunigt. Im letzten Moment als ich sah, dass da was Großes von der Seite kommt, konnte ich mich nur noch festhalten.
Wäre trotzdem fast runtergeflogen.


----------



## Icedaft (20. April 2018)

Bevor ich es vergesse, hier noch zwei Kulttermine für Biker aus der Region NRW-Münsterland (oder auch von weiter weg):

http://www.motorradtage-muenster.de/ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motorradtreffen der 70er - MCA - Motorrad Club Appelhulsen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (23. April 2018)

und hier mal eins aus Hamburg:

MOGO Hamburg - hamburg.de

Wobei ich das schon etwas sehr heftig finde, werde aber dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe mir vergangene Woche mal spontan Urlaub gegönnt.
Sind Donnerstag gefahren.........wow das war vielleicht heiß.......Sonntag war es da doch schon wesentlich angenehmer.

Wenn es so auf die 30°C zu geht machts in schwarzer Lederkombi echt keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. April 2018)

Solche Massenveranstaltungen sind nichts für mich. Sieht total stressig aus. Was macht man da überhaupt?

Kam jetzt noch nicht dazu, so viele Kilometer zu fahren, wie ich es ursprünglich vorhatte. Bei gutem Wetter steige ich dann doch lieber aufs Fahrrad. 
Mein Vater tourt derzeit auf Sizilien und in Südtirol rum.


----------



## orca113 (2. Mai 2018)

Bin am Samstag wieder die alljährlich BMW Frühjahrsausfahrt mitgefahren. Ein BMW Händler hier in der Eifel veranstaltet das immer. Die Guides sind von den Motorradfreunden Nideggen. War super geil. Anfangs etwas frisch später traumhaft. 320 Km angerissen.


----------



## shadie (4. Mai 2018)

Ich melde mich wieder aus meinem Harz Wochenendtrip zurück.

Freitag von HH in den harz gefahren und am Dienstag Mittag wieder abgereist.

Traumhaftes Wetter gehabt Samstag und Sonntag, nur Montag wurde es etwas frisch mit 15°C, ging aber auch noch.

Sonntag natürlich auch eine Tour zu den Kyffhäusern gemacht.
An sich eine coole Strecke aber nur 4 KM lang das Ding mit 90-180° Kurven und dauerhaft 50 KMH, 
schneller ging aber auch nicht wirklich außer auf den Geraden.

Natürlich stand da dann auch ein Blitzer, direkt nach der Strecke als dann 70 erlaubt waren.
Ich war zum Glück hinter ein par Chopper Fahrern hängen geblieben die ein Bierfassanhänger transportiert haben
Die haben mich vor nem Knöllchen bewahrt .

Muss schon sagen, dass ich durch die ganzen Gopro Aufnahmen viel dazu gelernt habe was Kruvenfahren angeht und vor allem.....Blickführung.


Eine Frage an euch.

Wenn Ihr mit einer anderen Person eine Tour fahrt, wie macht Ihr das mit der Blickführung wenn er vor euch fährt?
Ich fokussiere mich dann leider immer auf den Vordermann und werde in Kurven dadurch langsamer und mache Fehler.
Dabei müsste ich an Ihm vorbei in die Kurve rein schauen.

Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich fokussiere mich dann leider immer auf den Vordermann und werde in Kurven dadurch langsamer und mache Fehler.



Mehr Abstand lassen


----------



## blautemple (4. Mai 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mit einer anderen Person eine Tour fahrt, wie macht Ihr das mit der Blickführung wenn er vor euch fährt?
> Ich fokussiere mich dann leider immer auf den Vordermann und werde in Kurven dadurch langsamer und mache Fehler.
> Dabei müsste ich an Ihm vorbei in die Kurve rein schauen.
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren.



Kommt auf die Person an die vor mir fährt. Wenn ich denjenigen kenne und er eine sehr gute Linie fährt, schaue ich schon ab und zu direkt auf meinen Vordermann und fahre die Linie einfach nach.
Falls der Vordermann aber schlecht fährt und ich sowieso überholen möchte dann schaue ich an ihm vorbei und überhole dann normalerweise auch sehr zügig. Dabei kann es aber natürlich schon mal vorkommen das ich aus versehen etwas nah auf den Vordermann auffahre weil ich einen höheren Kurvenspeed habe


----------



## shadie (4. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Person an die vor mir fährt. Wenn ich denjenigen kenne und er eine sehr gute Linie fährt, schaue ich schon ab und zu direkt auf meinen Vordermann und fahre die Linie einfach nach.
> Falls der Vordermann aber schlecht fährt und ich sowieso überholen möchte dann schaue ich an ihm vorbei und überhole dann normalerweise auch sehr zügig. Dabei kann es aber natürlich schon mal vorkommen das ich aus versehen etwas nah auf den Vordermann auffahre weil ich einen höheren Kurvenspeed habe



Geht ja um das in Gruppe Fahren, da ist Überholen eher unüblich.
Spreche halt von den Ausfahrten mit knapp 10 Mopeds die sich alle nicht verlieren wollen, weil wir alle zusammen an einem Ziel ankommen wollen.
Langsam sind wir da auch nicht wirklich unterwegs, sprich Konzentration ist angesagt.
Ich lasse mich dabei aber vom Vordermann ablenken.

Groß Platz lassen kann man auch nicht weil sich an der nächsten Kreuzung ansonsten andere Fahrzeuge dazwischen drängeln.

Naja werde ich wohl noch üben müssen.

Das Wochenede im Harz mit extrem scharfen Kurven hat mir schon mal viel gebracht.
Das habe ich gestern auf meiner "Hausstrecke" in HH direkt wieder gemerkt, die langweilt mich mittlerweile


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Mai 2018)

Fahre nie mit mehr als in 2er Gruppen. Mit dem Kumpel fahre ich vor, mit meinem Vater hinterher. Das ist unglaublich, was der auf unbekannten Strecken in Kurven für ein Tempo vorlegt. Schneller bin ich nur auf den Strecken, die ich geübt habe und die Knie blind schleifen kann.


----------



## blautemple (4. Mai 2018)

Wenn die Person in der Gruppe vor mir totalen Mist zusammenfährt dann überhole ich auch in einer Gruppe und sage der Person auch was er falsch gemacht hat. Sowas ist am Ende ja eine Gefahr für die ganze Gruppe.
Bei guten Fahrern die auch kenne habe ich wie gesagt kein Problem mit dem hinterherfahren.


----------



## Icedaft (4. Mai 2018)

Der- oder die Langsamste bzw. Der-oder Diejenige mit der wenigsten Erfahrung fährt vorne und gibt das Tempo vor, alles Andere macht in einer Gruppe >3 Motorräder keinen Sinn.


----------



## shadie (4. Mai 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Der- oder die Langsamste bzw. Der-oder Diejenige mit der wenigsten Erfahrung fährt vorne und gibt das Tempo vor, alles Andere macht in einer Gruppe >3 Motorräder keinen Sinn.



Genau so machen wir es ja, ich verhunze mir aber meistens selbst die Linie in dem ich nicht in die Kurve schaue, sondern meinen Vordermann anschaue. 
naja Übung wirds richten.


Andere Frage.
Noch jemand eine Idee bzgl. einer Lederkombi (2 Teiler) für Damen in Langgröße?
Hersteller sind gerne gesehen.....

Wir haben die einzig mir bekannte von Probiker (Louis) getestet.

Wie vom Fachpersonal empfohlen mit Lederpflege eingesprüht.
Einen tag einwirken lassen.

Dann ganz normal die ganze Zeit bei gutem Wetter gefahren, keine Problem, saß super an Ihr.
So kaum hat Sie mal regen abbekommen, platzt das Leder auf an Jacke und Hose.
Es bilden sich richtige "Wülste" die über die gesamte Kombi gehen.
Stellenweise Reisst das leder.

Louis wollte nachbessern und hat die Kombi getauscht.

Wieder gleiche Prozedur und nach unserem Harz Wochenende (bis Abreise war alles gut), hat es auf der Heimreise nur ein wenig genieselt.
Wir hatten eine Regenjacke an.
Zack.....Hose wieder Entwicklung von Rissen/Wülsten.

Ihre Alte Pro Biker die schon 3 Jahre alt ist und bei Wind und Wetter gefahren wurde hat keine eine solche Stelle.

Wir haben von Louis nun das Geld zurück bekommen komplett.
Der Protektor wurde auch zurück genommen.


Was nun?

Sie braucht Größe 76 bzw. eins darunter sprich lang Größe.
Weil die Kombis ansonsten an Armen und Beinen zu kurz sind.

Wir finden aber keinen anderen Hersteller, welcher Frauen Langgrößen anbietet


Noch wer eine Idee?


Gerne auch als Einteiler wenn es nicht anders geht?


----------



## Icedaft (4. Mai 2018)

Maßgeschneidert  ordern: Modelle - SCHWABENLEDER

Dainese bietet auch Maßanfertigung an: Dainese Lederkombis und Dainese Protektoren versandkostenfrei

Desweiteren: 

Lederkombi Massanfertigung – Motorradbekleidung nach Mass bei Alne-Leder

http://www.sosmotorradbekleidung.de/angebot/massanfertigung/

WACO | Lederkombi nach Mass | Herrenkombi | Damenkombi

http://leitwolf.cc/shop/shop-2/

http://www.psi-masskombi.de/


----------



## blautemple (5. Mai 2018)

Heute 200km im Jagsttal unterwegs gewesen, echt ne super Gegend zum Motorrad fahren. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## dressler18 (7. Mai 2018)

Habe es dieses Wochenende jetzt endlich geschafft das meine Freundin bei mir mitgefahren ist! Sie hatte einfach bedenken wegen keiner Knautschzone und dem "ausgeliefert" sein als Beifahrerin. 
Ihr hats dann aber zum Schluss hin richtig Spaß gemacht und will gleich wieder mit das nächste mal. 

Wenn ich mit Sozius fahre schleift mein schöner Auspuff am Boden, noch vor den Fußrasten :S


----------



## the.hai (7. Mai 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Sozius fahre schleift mein schöner Auspuff am Boden, noch vor den Fußrasten :S



Dann pass dein Fahrwerk auch dem erhöhten Gewicht an, sprich Federvorspannung hinten erhöhen und auch Zug- und Druckstufe.


Für mich gehts am Donnerstag wiedermal auf den Lausitzring, hab mein Fahrwerk schonmal von Strasse zur Rennstrecke umgestellt  Geht natürlich super auf gutem Asphalt, aber ein Horror auf den löchrigen Landstrassen^^


----------



## shadie (8. Mai 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Maßgeschneidert  ordern: Modelle - SCHWABENLEDER
> 
> Dainese bietet auch Maßanfertigung an: Dainese Lederkombis und Dainese Protektoren versandkostenfrei
> 
> ...



Auf etwas ähnliches wirds hinaus laufen.
Waren noch bei einem IXS Händler welcher auch Umschneiderungen macht.
Der passt jetzt die Probiker erst mal an, dass die Ihr besser sitzt.

Ich habe eine Lederjacke geschenkt bekommen die ich mit meiner Lederhose kombinieren kann.

Weil noch mal ein Umzug dieses Jahr ansteht + wir vor kurzem erst 2 Bikes gekauft haben 
Wirds dann erst kommendes Jahr eine saubere Lösung für beide wahrscheinlich von Dainese geben.
Wir fahren ja mit ordentlicher schutzkleidung, sie sieht nur nicht so top aus wie wir es uns wünschen  das kommt dan nächstes Jahr.


Allerdings ohne Airbag System, davon hat uns der IXS Händler eingehend gewarnt und uns die Nachteile aufgelistet.
Und joap, ich gebe keine 3000 oder 4000 € für ne Kombi mit Airbag aus, wenn die nur in 1 von 3 Fällen beim Sturz auslöst.


----------



## STSLeon (9. Mai 2018)

Sieh dich mal bei Held um. Die bieten auch die Langgrößen


----------



## shadie (9. Mai 2018)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Sieh dich mal bei Held um. Die bieten auch die Langgrößen



Jep da bist du aber auch wieder bei 900 € für den 2-Teiler.
Das passt diese Saison leider nicht mehr rein.

Wir besitzen ordentliche Schutzkleidung, was dann wirklich sitzt wie angegossen kommt nächstes Jahr.
Das war bei Ihr und mir Dainese / Held hat Ihr auch gepasst weil Sie wie du schreibst Langgrößen anbieten / allerdings gefallen die uns nicht sooooo gut wie die von Dainese.

Vor den Airbag Dainese Kombis wurden wir wie gesagt gewarnt, daher wirds nächstes Jahr dan nnur 2 Airbag westen geben / da gibt es auch neue die nicht mehr so aussehen wie Angler Westen sondern komplett aus leder sind.
Dadurch sind Sie abriebfester und können nach dem Kartuschentausch bedenkelos weiter eingesetzt werden.


Verstehe den Sinn dahinter sowieso nicht.
So viele Hersteller bieten Langgrößen nur für Hosen an ?!
Dabei wäre es bei Jacken wesentlich essentieller da dort meistens die Arme zu kurz sind und nicht mit einem Handschuh dieses Stück überbrückt werden kann.

Das geht bei einer Hose schon deutlich einfacher.


----------



## DARPA (12. Mai 2018)

Hi Leute, keine Ahnung ob man mir weiterhelfen kann, aber ich habe grad das Bedürfnis mit Mopped Fahrern zu reden (in einem "neutralen" Forum).

Mit 16/17 Jahren bin ich 125er gefahren, u.a. Aprilia RS und Kawa KMX und das hatte schon ziemlich gebockt (hatte glaube so um die 24 PS). Es war direkt klar, dass ich mit 18 den großen Mopped Schein mitmache (was ich auch getan habe). Auch die Fahrstunden hatten mir immer Spaß gemacht (CB 500 mit 34 PS).
Inzwischen sind 15 Jahre vergangen, und ich bin seitdem nie wieder Motorrad gefahren. Wie sagt man so schön, hatte sich einfach nicht ergeben. Jetzt hab ich aber wieder voll Lust drauf. Allgemein bin ich ziemlich Auto und Motorrad bekloppt, schraube an meinen Autos rum (original geht gar nicht) und bin Motorsport begeistert. Habe dazu nen Hang zu Japanern.

Bin dann heute mal 2 Maschinen Probe gefahren (CBR 600 F Sport und CBR 600 RR). Eigentlich genau mein Style. Die RR ist echt hübsch, wenig gelaufen, in gutem Zustand und ich könnte sie für nen guten Kurs haben. Eigentlich nen No Brainer, hatte sogar die Kohle einstecken. Aber was soll ich sagen, ich muss echt überlegen, ob so nen Teil nicht zu krass für mich ist (zumindest als Einstieg). 

Manche werden jetzt vllt nur leicht schmunzeln (ist doch nur ne 600er). Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, so ne Teile kommen doch direkt aus der Hölle. 
Und ich komm grad gar nicht drauf klar, dass ich überhaupt solche Gedanken habe und überlege, ob das was für mich ist. Klar, ich bin es nach der langen Zeit natürlich überhaupt nicht mehr gewohnt und ausserdem gewöhnt man sich an Leistung immer viel zu schnell. Aber ehrlich, ich bin auf der Probefahrt glaube max 6-7k rpm gefahren (von 16k ^^) und 120 kmh und dachte, ich fliege (aus eurem Schmunzeln wird jetzt wohl ein Lachen). 

Weiss grad nicht, was ich machen soll. Klar, am besten noch andere Maschinen testen. Aber vom Style kommen für mich eigentlich nur Sportler oder Naked Bikes in Frage, ausserdem bevorzuge ich Honda. 

Ich suche was zum entspannenden Fahren nach Feierabend oder ne kleine Tour am WE. Ich liebe einfach diese Freiheit beim Fahren, ihr wisst ja. Ich denke schon, dass ich mich mit der Zeit an so ne 600 RR gewöhnen könnte, aber sind wir mal ehrlich, so ne Sportler auf öffentlichen Strassen ist doch schon ziemlich crazy. Ich glaube, dass ich das Potential nie annähernd ausschöpfen würde. Und wieder glaube ich nicht, worüber ich mir Gedanken mache. Bei Autos kann ich nie genug Performance haben.

Eventuell sollte ich erstmal irgend ne lumpen Karre (vllt ne CB 500 oder sowas) holen, warm werden und dann nochmal entscheiden. Ich weiss grad überhaupt nicht.


Auch wenn ich jetzt keine konkreten Fragen habe, kann vllt trotzdem der ein oder andere nen paar Gedanken schreiben.
Danke fürs lesen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Mai 2018)

Shalom.

Grad bei den 600ern ist Honda nicht so wild. Im Gegensatz zur YZF-R6 oder Daytona ja fast zahm. 

Wenn du entspannt fahren willst, dann bist du mit mehr Hubraum und weniger Drehzahl besser unterwegs.

Als Anfänger oder Wiedereinsteiger würde ich mir lieber ne kleine Gebrauchte holen und dann schauen, wie gut ich damit zurechtkomme. 

Ein Kumpel von mir holte sich als Fahranfänger direkt eine Ninja mit 200 PS. Fahren hat er damit nicht gelernt. Jetzt hat er ne Z800 und macht so langsam Fortschritte.


----------



## the.hai (12. Mai 2018)

Zuviel Leistung gibt es ansich nicht, denn das regelt das Hirn des Fahrers. Ne reine Supersportler ist aber m.M auch schlecht um das Fahren wieder zu lernen. Für die Feierabendrunde oder entspannte Touren seh ich ne Supersportler aber auch nicht, zu unbequem auf Dauer.

Ich würde mich in der Naked-Ecke umschauen, schöne Kompromisse, gute Fahrhilfen in den letzten Jahren. Bin zwei Jahe die 14er Yamaha MT 09 gefahren und kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen. Mit ihr kann man gut Erfahrung sammeln, aber auch mal richtig loslegen, wenn man es dann beherrscht.

Mir wurde sie dann "zu klein" und ich wechselte auf die MT 10. Die wiederum ist aber auch für alle geeignet, ich fahr sie mit 28Jahren im Alltag, bei Touren oder auf dem Lausitzring (2:02,6min). Kenne aber auch genug Leute im fortgeschrittenem Alter, die damit ihre Bummelrunden am Wochenende fahren. Sie ist halt technsich schon auf hohem Niveau für den Alltag, grad auch nachts durch den LED-Scheinwerfer.

Das soll jetzt aber keine Lobeshymne sein, sondern nur mal meine Meinung wiederspiegeln und Anregungen geben.


----------



## DARPA (13. Mai 2018)

Ich guck im Moment eh nur nach gebrauchten. Die ich gestern gefahren bin, waren ne '01 PC35 und ne '05 PC37. 
Das liegt vorallem daran, dass ich mit den neuen Design Standards, die so Ende der 00er Jahre aufkamen, nicht viel anfangen kann. Die meisten modernen Motorräder gefallen mir einfach nicht. Am deutlichsten ist das bei den Nakeds, die erinnern mich die letzten Jahre eher an nen Grasshüpfer als an nen cooles Stück Metall. Ich meine damit diese geschwungene Seitenlinie in Kombination mit den ganzen eckigen und kantigen Formen. Ist einfach nicht meins. 
Stehe bei dieser Kategorie eher auf ne schlichte klassische Form. Halt sowas wie z.B. ne Bandit. Am ehesten sagt mir da noch ne Yamaha XJ6 zu, was modernere Modelle betrifft. 

Habe auch ehrlich gesagt kein Problem mit älteren Maschinen. Ich schaue eher auf die Laufleistung. Und wenn das Mopped generell nen gepflegten Eindruck macht, habe ich da keine Bauschschmerzen.

Beim Stöbern bleibe ich aber trotzdem immer wieder bei Sportlern hängen, da schlägt einfach mein Herz für. Muss auch sagen, dass ich mich beim Probefahren vom ersten Moment an sicher gefühlt habe und eigentlich gut klar gekommen bin. Musste sogar die erste Maschine aus dem Garten rausfahren, durch nen kleines Tor, vorbei an ner Lücke zwischen Wohnmobil und Hecke ^^, alles sehr verwinkelt. Und das ging ziemlich easy. 

Insgesamt hat sich die F Sport (PC35) noch etwas smoother fahren lassen, was Sitzposition, Anfahren/Kupplung und Gasannahme betrifft. Was auch klar ist, da deren Basis ne Sporttourer ist und keine Supersportler.
Unterm Strich hat mich einfach die Fahrleistung  so überrascht, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr gewohnt war. Aber wie schon gesagt, gewöhnt man sich ja immer schnell dran. Und jetzt nen Tag später, hab ich eigentlich schon wieder voll Bock, aufzuspringen und ne neue Testrunde zu starten. Eigentlich ja keine schlechtes Zeichen.

Aber ich weiss schon, was ihr meint, dass ne Sportler theoretisch nicht der optimale Einstieg ist. Die KMX damals konnte ich auch ganz anders bewegen als die Aprilia RS.
Will halt nur vermeiden, mir nen Einstiegs Modell zu holen, nur um dann kurze Zeit später festzustellen, dass ich direkt wieder umsteigen will.
Wie lange hat es denn bei euch gedauert, bis ihr wechseln wolltet?


----------



## the.hai (13. Mai 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wie lange hat es denn bei euch gedauert, bis ihr wechseln wolltet?



2006 angefangen mit ner Simson S50
2008 kam dann ne 34PS Honda CBF600S PC43
2010 aufgemacht auf 78PS
2014 Yamaha MT 09 mit 116PS (sowas hätte ich mir viel früher kaufen sollen^^)
2016 Yamaha MT 10 mit 160PS

(bis auf die Simme waren alle neu)

richtig sportlich wurde das Fahren erst ab der 9er, die CBF hat trotzdem ihren Zweck gut erfüllt.

Zum Thema alte gebrauchte, ich würde gerade als Einsteiger und Daily Driver nicht auf einige Fahrhilfen verzichten wollen. Diese gibt es leider bei alten gebrauchten nicht. Was hatt du denn für ein Budget?

Und dann auch noch das Thema Motorkonzept, du bist jetzt grad nur 4Zylinder gefahren, ich leg dir einfach mal nen quirligen Dreizylinder wie in der MT 09 ans Herz. Auch um einfach mal die Erfahrung zu machen.


----------



## blautemple (13. Mai 2018)

Ich habe meinen Schein erst seit etwas über 3 1/2 Jahren, von September 2014 bis März 2018 bin ich eine 2014er Kawasaki ER-6N gefahren und seit dem eine aktuelle Triumph Street Triple R 765. 

Ich persönlich würde dir für den Anfang auch erstmal was kleines in Richtung MT-07 oder Z650 empfehlen um zu gucken ob Motorrad fahren wirklich auf Dauer was für dich ist. Wenn es dir in 2 Jahren immer noch taugt kannst du ja auf was stärkeres umsteigen und hast dann auch genug Erfahrung um die Leistung vernünftig zu nutzen


----------



## DARPA (13. Mai 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> 2006 angefangen mit ner Simson S50


Simmi und Schwalbe waren zu meiner Schulzeit natürlich auch noch der Standard 

Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 4k, kommt aber nicht auf nen Euro an. Klar, für was altes wie ne PC35 würde ich natürlich weniger auf nen Tisch legen (müssen). 
Die PC43 hatte ich auch schon aufm Schirm, die hat noch diesen klassischen Look, den ich meine. Aber da gefällt mir wieder nicht, wie die hinteren Blinker in das Rücklicht integriert sind. Hat sowas Scooter mäßiges. Ja es ist nicht einfach mit mir.

Was wären denn die Fahrhilfen? ABS? 
Habe auch schon Diskussionen zwischen verschiedenen Gabeltypen gelesen. Manche machen ne Wisscheschaft draus, andere sagen ausser auf der Rundstrecke merkt man kaum Unterschiede. Wie immer halt bei solchen Diskussionen.

Allgemein ist mein Überblick über mögliche Modelle wahrscheinlich noch eingeschränkt. Habe erst vor kurzem angefangen zu recherchieren und mich schnell auf bestimmte Dinge eingeschossen. Und wenn ich erstmal Flausen im Kopf habe, wird es schwer davon wegzukommen, auch wenn es vernünftigere Entscheidungen gibt.


----------



## DARPA (13. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde dir für den Anfang auch erstmal was kleines in Richtung MT-07 oder Z650 empfehlen



Die Definitionen von klein sind wahrscheinlich auch unterschiedlich 

Aber wie ich sehe gehen viele den klassischen Weg des Einstiegs mit CB500/600 oder ER6 und gleichwertiges.


----------



## the.hai (13. Mai 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die Definitionen von klein sind wahrscheinlich auch unterschiedlich
> 
> Aber wie ich sehe gehen viele den klassischen Weg des Einstiegs mit CB500/600 oder ER6 und gleichwertiges.



Nur gibt es auch im Einstiegssegment mittlerweile spannendere Motoren, Zweizylinder wie die MT 07 oder die Suzuki Gladius z.B.. Gerade bei den kleineren Motoren finde ich alles unter 4Zylinder spannender und quirliger. Was hast du denn für Eckdaten körperlich? Mit mit 1,90m braucht keiner mit ner mt 07 kommen, ist mir zu Fahrrradmäßig^^


----------



## blautemple (13. Mai 2018)

Ich persönlich würde mir niemals ein Motorrad ohne ABS kaufen und andere Fahrhilfen gibt es in der Preisklasse sowieso nicht und sind bei 100PS sowieso unnötig. Auf der Straße greift die Traktionskontrolle bei mir nur ein um in den ersten beiden Gänge die Wheelies zu verhindern.
Was die Gabeltypen angeht, da gibt es ja sowieso nur 2, die herkömmliche Teleskopgabel und die Upside Down Gabel und gerade als Anfänger würde ich da keine Wissenschaft draus machen, du wirst sowieso keine Gabel an ihre Grenzen bringen 

Ich würde dir für den Anfang erstmal raten alles probe zu fahren was du in die Finger kriegen kannst um einen möglichst großen Überblick über den Markt und die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten zu kriegen. Wer weiß vllt gefällt dir beim Fahren ja eine Super Moto am besten, wenn du es nicht probierst wirst du es nie erfahren


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Mai 2018)

Ich schwanke immer noch zwischen Mopped und Auto verkaufen und dafür sowas wie nen M2 oder C 43 Coupé kaufen, oder Auto behalten, Street Triple verkaufen und ne 1299 Panigale kaufen. 

An die Leistung aufm Mopped gewöhnt man sich recht schnell. Die volle Leistung ruft man eher selten ab. Mit meinem ersten Mopped (SV 650 S) drehte ich noch öfters bis kurz vor den roten Bereich. Bei der Street Triple seltener, weil man da bereits im 2. Gang den legalen Bereich auf der Landstraße verlässt. Bei Supersportlern auch im ersten.


----------



## DOcean (14. Mai 2018)

mit 16 Klasse 4 (50ccm) Schein gemacht und 2 Jahre Roller gefahren
vor ~ 5 Jahren (mit über 30) gleiche den ganz großen Schein gemacht

Fahrschule war schon eine CBF600, nur fahre ich eine CBF 1000....

Lässt sich schön schaltfaul fahren (hat halt "nur" ~100PS bei 1000ccm ), lässt sich gut drauf sitzen, ist aber halt noch kein Krankenfahrstuhl (Harley)


----------



## shadie (14. Mai 2018)

Mit 14 Angefangen mit einem Peugeot Jetforce 50ccm / der dann illegal auf 70ccm getuned wurde + Sportauspuff etc......jugend halt.....
Mit 16 dann YZF R 125 mit 15PS
Mit 25 jetzt erst vergangenes Jahr den großen Schein gemacht (noch gedrosselt auf 48PS) und mir eine Suzuki Bandit 650 BJ07 gekauft (48ps gedrosselt)

Joaaa die erste Woche waren die 48PS noch "der heilige Gral".
Jetzt nach einem halben Jahr ist es mir zu wenig und ich kann die Prüfung für das offen Fahren gar nicht mehr abwarten.....

Dann wäre ich erst mal bei 86PS was mir dann wieder etwas genügen sollte.

Wegen dem Thema Naked oder Sportler.
Da schwanke ich aktuell auch noch massiv.
Ich habe mit den 48PS und der Regelung, dass die Maschine nur max 96PS haben darf wenn Sie gedrosselt werden muss, mich für eine Bandit entschieden.
Einfach aus dem Grund weil es in meinem Preisbereich keine Sportler gab.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Bandit 650 auch wenn Sie mit 240KG echt sehr schwer ist.
Die Harztour konnte ich damit dennoch gut mithalten.

Ich schwanke als offene maschine aktuell noch zwischen einer Street Tripple und einer GSX 750R (das war schon immer mein "Traummotorrad".
Bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher, Probefahrten werden es kommendes Jahr dann zeigen.



Hatten gestern die glorreiche Idee bei 29°C Hamburg rein zu fahren und einen Flohmarkt auf einem IKEA Parkplatz zu besuchen.......war ne blöde Idee so in Lederkombi etc.


Was fahrt Ihr so, wenn es etwas luftiger sein soll?
Sind am überlegen uns solche Protektorenwesten zu kaufen + jeder  eine Motorradjeans mit Protektoren.
Mit welcher Kleidung fahrt Ihr im Sommer und was fahrt Ihr um morgens mit dem Möpp auf die Arbeit zu kommen?
Ich fahre aktuell IMMER Lederhose + Lederjacke + eben den ganzen Rest stiefel Handschuhe helm.
Ist nicht sonderlich komfortabel damit morgens immer zur Arbeit zu fahren, ziehe mich ja ne halbe Ewigkeit immer an


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Mai 2018)

Deswegen nur Spaßfahrten mim Mopped. Alles andere is mir zu umständlich. 

Trage Lederkombi oder Stoffkombi, bei der sich das Innenfutter entfernen lässt. Flattert dann zwar etwas auf der Autobahn, ist dafür aber bei warmen Temperaturen angenehm.


----------



## DARPA (14. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir niemals ein Motorrad ohne ABS kaufen



Ja ist schon sinnvoll, aber ich habe es bisher nicht als zwingend notwendig gesehen, um es bewusst in meinen Suchkriterien einzubinden. Mein erstes Auto hatte auch kein ABS 

Hab gestern nochmal mit folgenden Filtern gesucht:
BJ ab 2008 (um mal nen Überblick der letzten 10 Jahre zu haben)
Hubraum ab 500 cm³
Preis max. 5.000 €
Laufleistung max. 20k km

Jetzt weiss ich glaube ganz gut, wie der Markt für mich aussieht und es gibt noch so 3 - 4 Modelle, die ich mal noch testen werde. 

Aber wie ich mich kenne, steht unterbewusst meine Entscheidung eigentlich schon fest. Höre meistens auf mein erstes Bauchgefühl und das Pochen meines Herzens. Der Kopf hat beim Shoppen meist weniger zu sagen, weswegen ich auch sehr selten nach Kaufberatungen frage. 
Ausserdem haben mir eure Beiträge schon geholfen, um meine Gedanken wieder zu ordnen. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja das mit den Klamotten und Zubehör ist beim "professionellen" Mopped fahren irgendwie nervig. Logisch, über Schutz müssen wir nicht diskutieren. Aber Motorrad fahren hat ja was von aufspringen, losfahren und einfach die Welt geniessen. Jaja, ich alter Träumer


----------



## shadie (14. Mai 2018)

ABS würde ich ebenfalls mit rein nehmen.
Habe einmal nen Fall mit der 125er gehabt ohne ABS und habe mich da leider lang gemacht in ner Kurve, hätte mit ABS anders ausgehen können.
Mit der Bandit schon das ein oder andere Mal im Stadtverkehr wegen unvorsichtigen Autofahrern das ABS ausgelöst.

Joaaa 10-11 Jahre würde ich auch mal eingrenzen.
Was die Laufleistung angeht solltest du auch bei 30000km und gut gepflegtem Zustand keine Probleme bekommen.
Meine Bandit sah mit ich glaube um die 28000 noch aus wie neu....und sieht sie natürlich heute auch noch 

Wegen der Kleidung.....ich fahre aktuell nur 12km auf Arbeit.....davon vielleicht 2km Landstraße mit Tempo 100 und der Rest 50kmh Innerortsgetucker.
Ich sehe den Sinn einfach nicht wirklich dahinter, mich da wegen der Strecke in die Lederkombi zu werfen.
Die Schuhe und Handschuhe sind nicht mein Problem, nur die Kombi.

Spiele daher mit dem Gedanken mir so ne Protektorenweste zu kaufen + eine so schmal geschnittene Protektoren Jeans zu kaufen und damit zu fahren.
Rucksack für Ersatzschuhe habe ich eh immer dabei wegen Getränken.

Ab Juli wirds noch lustiger / da fahre ich dann nur 18km Innenstadt von Hamburg.......da ist es noch sinnvoller mit dem Möpp zu fahren.
Wenns zu kalt wird, wird die Ubahn herhalten.
Mit dem Auto tue ich mir das nicht an.

Mal sehen, werde bei meiner Frau im Laden mal so ne Weste anprobieren von z.B. Alpinstars.
Wenn mir das zusagt und nicht so fummelig ist holen wir uns da eventuell dann 2.



Den Monat hole ich mir übrigens endlich meine lang ersehnten Highsider Lenkerendenspiegel + Lenkerenden.
Zudem testweise mal ne Gopro Nachmache auf amazon für 49,99 € (wenn Sie mal wieder reduziert wird).
Wenn die was kann, darf Sie bleiben, ansonsten kommt bald ne Gopro.

Juni gibt es dann endlich nen neuen Endtopf, dass das lange ding endlich weg ist.

Frauchen hat zum Geburtstag den HJC RPHA11 mit dem Venom Design bekommen, schon schick das teil, wäre mir aber "zu viel Farbe", da schätze ich meinen NRX mit seinem Carbon Design doch sehr.
Auch wenn er lauter ist.....


----------



## the.hai (14. Mai 2018)

Das ist der grosse Unterschied beim ABS, eine Auto fällt nicht hin....

Ohne Ist einfach nichtmehr zeitgemäß und wenn du nicht nur hellwach schönwetter Touren machst, dann unbedingt ABS.


----------



## shadie (15. Mai 2018)

Ihr haltet mich vielleicht für bekloppt aber mich würde mal interessieren, wie eure Körperhaltung so auf euren Naked Bikes ist.

ich war vor 2 Wochen im Harz und da ich die Bandit 650 / K7 ja erst seit dieser Saison fahre und davor nur 125er gefahren bin, war ich natürlich noch einer der Neulinge.

Habe sehr aufrecht gesessen / sehr nah am Tank / und hatte wenig Körperspannung / kaum Druck auf Lenker und Fußraste.
Dadurch wirkte das bike etwas "schwammig"
Zudem komme ich mit der Körperhaltung mit den knien an den Sturzbügel.


Habe für mich seit letztem Wochenende entdeckt, dass ich sicherer / sportlicher fahre mit folgender Anpassung der Sitzhaltung.

Etwas weiter weg vom Tank.
Unteren rücken minimal durchdrücken/strecken.

Dadurch kann ich wesentlich mehr druck auf den Lenker ausüben und sitze besser in den Fußrasten.
Die Körperspannung steigt durch den Druck auf den Lenker natürlich auch an.

Ich komme mit der Haltung wesentlich besser ins Hanging off.
Hatte vorher das gefühl, dass ich mich vor den kurven immer erst "aufbauen" muss um mich rein zu hängen.
Mit der Haltung bin ich sozusagen schon gleich rdy mich reinzuhängen.

Ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl für mich.
Bin so bereits 2 Stunden gefahren / keinerlei Rückenschmerzen oder sonstiges.

Die Bandit fühlt sich auf einmal wie ein ganz anderes bike an.
Das Gewicht von >240kg merke ich mit der neuen Technik kaum noch.

Außerdem sieht es cooler aus 
Habe ich mir von Frauchen anhören dürfen irgendwas wird also dran sein.

Ist aber genau das Gegenteil zu den Tipps bei Louis.
Einsteigertipp: richtig sitzen  | Louis Motorrad & Freizeit
Eventuell saß ich vorher ja auch nicht richtig aufrecht ?!


Wie fahrt Ihr so?
Eher entspannt oder wirkt Ihr auch druck auf z.B. den Lenker aus?


----------



## taks (15. Mai 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Wie fahrt Ihr so?
> Eher entspannt oder wirkt Ihr auch druck auf z.B. den Lenker aus?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (15. Mai 2018)

Ich sitze ganz hinten auf der Sitzbank, dementsprechend sitze ich auch leicht gebeugt und übe leichten Druck auf das Vorderrad aus wodurch  ich auch gleichzeitig ein besseres Gefühl für das Vorderrad habe.
Zusätzlich kann ich Wheelies so auch besser unterbinden


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

Ich bin früher eine Hercules HR2 gefahren.  Vor  27 Jahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (15. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich sitze ganz hinten auf der Sitzbank, dementsprechend sitze ich auch leicht gebeugt und übe leichten Druck auf das Vorderrad aus wodurch  ich auch gleichzeitig ein besseres Gefühl für das Vorderrad habe.
> Zusätzlich kann ich Wheelies so auch besser unterbinden



Joa so habe ich es aktuell auch.

Laut Lehrbuch aber angeblich falsch.

Werde es heute noch mal anders testen, wenn mir die etwas gebeugte Haltung mehr zusagt bleibe ich aber dabei.
Soll ja jeder fahren wie er besser mit zurecht kommt.


Mit dem Motorrad aktuell auf Arbeit fahren ist echt angenehm.
Parkplatz direkt vor der haustür
Parkplatz direkt vor der Firma.

Keine Parkplatzsucherei mehr, himmlisch!
Und am stau.....schwubs ist man dran vorbei (habe ich auf 10km eh kaum)

Nur die warme Lederkombi nervt


----------



## blautemple (15. Mai 2018)

Für mich ist das fahren so schlicht viel bequemer. Wenn ich nach Lehrbuch sitze pennen mir nach spätestens 2 Stunden die Füße ein...


----------



## shadie (15. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Für mich ist das fahren so schlicht viel bequemer. Wenn ich nach Lehrbuch sitze pennen mir nach spätestens 2 Stunden die Füße ein...



Habe das gleiche Phänomen.
Nach über einer Stunde Kerzen gerader Sitzhaltung pennt der rechte Fuß ein.

Stummellenker machen sich wohl an ner bandit nicht so gut oder ? 
haben ja noch diese teuren BKG Dinger daheim rumfliegen.


Frauchen holt heute während der arbeit die Highsider Lenkerendenspiegel + Lenkerenden


----------



## blautemple (15. Mai 2018)

Gut zu wissen das ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin 

Lenkerendenspiegel waren für mich die beste Investition fürs Motorrad seit langem, endlich sehe ich nicht mehr nur meine Arme im Spiegel


----------



## mrmurphy007 (17. Mai 2018)

Taugt das Angebot was? https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=260734157 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach meinem ersten Motorrad 

Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Alternativen? Großer Schein ist vorhanden!


----------



## shadie (17. Mai 2018)

In welchem Preisbereich suchst du denn und was hättest du gerne?

Ca. 3000 € und ne Naked?

Dann würde ich in Richtung wie du schon geschaut hast gucken.

CBF600
Suzuki Gladius sollte preislich auch reinpassen
Bandit 650 ab Baujahr 2007 (wenn die dir mit 240KG nicht zu schwer ist)
ER6N

Ich habe meine bandit 650 2007 mit um die 28000KM bekommen.
Gepflegtes Scheckheft.
Einziger Nachteil / Fahrschulmaschine, ist schon einmal umgekippt und hat entsprechend Kratzer an der Lampe und Sturzbügel rechts.

habe dafür aber nur 2300 gezahlt, daher komme ich damit als erste Maschine >125ccm gut mit klar.

Wenn Sie leichter sein soll würde ich mir mal die Gladius anschauen.
Die bin ich in der Fahrschule gefahren, lies sich auch gut fahren.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Mai 2018)

Taugt auf jeden Fall, der Auspuff auch. Er hat bestimmt keine Lust den noch abzubauen


----------



## mrmurphy007 (17. Mai 2018)

@shadie kommt hin! Nur ABS ist mir noch wichtig.

Danke schon mal für die Tipps! Dann gucke ich mir die anderen noch an.


----------



## shadie (17. Mai 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> @shadie kommt hin! Nur ABS ist mir noch wichtig.
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Tipps! Dann gucke ich mir die anderen noch an.



Die Bandit hat ab Baujahr 2005 ABS soweit ich weiß.
Die ER6N hat ebenfalls ABS
Die Gladius ebenfalls

Meine Bandit ist Baujahr 2007 / hat Einspritzer / 86PS / ABS / 4 Zylinder der sehr ruhig läuft, Hauptständer (war mir wichtig wegen großen Touren mit Gepäck), großer Tank mit 19 Liter.... 
Bin rundum zufrieden.

Was man natürlich auch machen könnte wäre gleich eine Bandit 1250 zu kaufen.
Dann hast du mit dem Aufrüsten erst mal Ruhe.
Konnte ich mir nicht kaufen wegen gedrosselten A2 Führerschein darf ich nur MAX 96 PS Motorräder drosseln auf 48PS....

Aber zwingend beides mal Probefahren, eventuell gefällt dir das Gewicht nicht was echt hoch ist.
Selbst große Tourer wiegen weniger.

Mich stört es mittlerweile aber beim Fahren gar nicht mehr.
Nur das Rangieren im Stand ist ein kleiner Kraftakt.....wird wieder zeit für Fitnesstudio.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Mai 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> @shadie kommt hin! Nur ABS ist mir noch wichtig.
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Tipps! Dann gucke ich mir die anderen noch an.


Für 3500€ bekommst du schon die ersten Street Triples. Eventuell sogar ne R. Die hat dann zwar kein ABS, lässt die erwähnten Japanerinnen fahrtechnisch aber weit hinter sich.


----------



## blautemple (17. Mai 2018)

Für 3500€ wirst du da aber keine in vernünftigem Zustand bekommen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Für 3500€ wirst du da aber keine in vernünftigem Zustand bekommen.


Okay, hast recht. Musste tatsächlich 500-1000€ drauflegen. Dachte, die wären mittlerweile günstiger.

edit: Glaube, das liegt eher an der Jahreszeit. Gegen Herbst ist das mit den 3500 auf jeden Fall drin. Grad nicht.


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2018)

Wir haben uns gestern unsere Taschen gegönnt.
80 Liter Pro Bike für 79,99 € - Mitarbeiterrabatt.
Denke mit 160 Liter sollten wir ganz gut auskommen 

Die Taschen sehen so schmal aus weil nix drinnen ist und die Versteifungen auch noch nicht eingelegt sind.
Werden Sie am Wochenende mal bepackt in der Praxis testen.
Aktuell schleift nix und hängt auch nix auf dem Auspuff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Lenkerendenspiegel sidn auch dran und ich liebe Sie 
Werde heute Nachmittag mal Fotos reinstellen.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Okay, hast recht. Musste tatsächlich 500-1000€ drauflegen. Dachte, die wären mittlerweile günstiger.
> 
> edit: Glaube, das liegt eher an der Jahreszeit. Gegen Herbst ist das mit den 3500 auf jeden Fall drin. Grad nicht.



Kann sein muss aber nicht 

Aber wenn ich das so sehe, auch die Bandits sind von 2300/2400 auf (für hübsche Farben) 3000 € geklettert.

Für 2600-2800 gibts nur noch die rote (gefiltert mit BJ 2007)


----------



## Icedaft (18. Mai 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> @shadie kommt hin! Nur ABS ist mir noch wichtig.
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Tipps! Dann gucke ich mir die anderen noch an.


Mal über eine FZ6 S2 Fazer nachgedacht ?  https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=2eaeca2d-5916-0d2f-717b-3d323deb2f4d

Kann alles, von Bummeln bis Hasskappe...


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2018)

Fazer ist auch sexy das stimmt aber gibts die auch in nackt ? 

Die 2 Auspuffrohre unterm Heck sehen ja mal mega böse aus.
Hätte ich auch gerne, gibts leider nicht für die Susi


----------



## Icedaft (18. Mai 2018)

Gibt es sogar mit 4! Auspuffrohren in "Naked"... 

Yamaha FZ6-N S2 Naked Bike in Schwarz als Gebrauchtwagen in Frankfurt fur € 4.999,-



https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...PowerAsArray=PS&minPowerAsArray=PS&scopeId=MB


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Gibt es sogar mit 4! Auspuffrohren in "Naked"...
> 
> Yamaha FZ6-N S2 Naked Bike in Schwarz als Gebrauchtwagen in Frankfurt fur € 4.999,-
> 
> ...



Ich hab mich grad echt gefragt.......WARUM ZUM PIIIIEEPPPPPP ist das Bike damals nicht auf meiner Liste gewesen.

Blick in die Specs.....ahhhhhhhhh 98 PS.
2 PS mehr als für mich zugelassen um Sie noch auf 48PS drosseln zu dürfen.

Diese Regelung, dass man max 96PS drosseln darf auf 48 ist so bescheuert.

Früher haben ganz bekloppte 170 PS Maschinen auf 34PS gedrosselt, dass das Schwachsinn ist weiß ich auch aber common........max 96 PS ist so bescheuert....da fallen viele perlen einfach raus.

Naja....in 1 1/2 Jahren darf Sie ja dann raus und 86PS reichen für den Start dann wieder..


----------



## blautemple (18. Mai 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Naja....in 1 1/2 Jahren darf Sie ja dann raus und 86PS reichen für den Start dann wieder..



Sag das nicht zu laut 
Leistung kann man nie genug haben, ich dachte anfangs auch die 72PS meiner alten ERNA wären genug. Besonders lange hat das Gefühl aber nicht angehalten


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sag das nicht zu laut
> Leistung kann man nie genug haben, ich dachte anfangs auch die 72PS meiner alten ERNA wären genug. Besonders lange hat das Gefühl aber nicht angehalten



Der "Start" kann ja auch nur die ersten 10 Meter sein 

Bin mir noch extrem unsicher was es danach gibt.

Mein Traummotorrad war ja schon immer die GSX 750 K6-7.
Aber noch mal super Sportler?.....weiß noch nicht.
Muss ich dann mal Probefahren wenn es so weit ist.

Die Streetripple würde mir aber auch gefallen wenns richtung naked geht.
Die Suzuki und Yamaha Pendants gefallen mir da überhaupt nicht.

Die Z Reihe wäre aber noch ganz hübsch als naked.

naja, habe ja noch etwas zeit.

Werde wohl erst in ca. 3-4 Jahren aufrüsten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> ...Leistung kann man nie genug haben...


Die Aussage ist so, ohne ein Ziel zu definieren, nicht zu unterschreiben. Denke ich an unser erstes Motorrad, was die 300km/h durchbrach, es war 1987 eine auf 1300ccm aufgebohrte und liebevoll abgestimmte GSX-R 1100, dann hatte das Biest eindeutig zu viel Leistung, mit der 99,5% der Fahrer langsamer unterwegs wären, als mit weniger Leistung. Das Ding drehte eigentlich immer durch, und wenn ich an Runden  in Brünn zurückdenke, dann gab es auf einer ganzen Runde keine Zehntelsekunde Entspannung, weil selbst das stumpfe beschleunigen auf Geraden immer ein Drahtseilakt war. Das hält man als Semi-Amateur keine 45min aus.

Auf der Straße reichten mir immer 40PS um alles zu verblasen, was einem vor die Flinte kam. Zumindest auf den verwinkelten kleinen Straßen in Harz, Soling, Schwarzwald oder Eifel, auf denen ich mich in der Regel rumtrieb. Für die Wiener hier im Forum, auch auf der Dopplerhütte stört es nur, weil der unerträglich schlechte Aspalt in Österreich kaum Beschleunigung ermöglicht. Autobahnen und Bundesstraßen waren für mich immer uninteressant. Mehr Leistung überfordert viele, sie mögen besser beschleunigen können, aber das verlieren die meisten schon beim ersten Anbremsen, weil sie aus 200 so früh in die Eisen gehen, dass ich mit meinen 170km/h schnellen 40PS Moped schon beim Anbremsen wieder in schlagweite war, um in der nächsten Kurve in Ruhe an den überforderten Schleichern vorbei zu sliden. Wenn ich an das Schauinsland zurückdenke, dann haben bergab selbst 26PS für nahezu jeden "Gegner" gereicht. Die Reifen sind heute in der Beziehung merklich besser, es verschiebt die max. sinnvolle übertragbare Leistung aber auch nur marginal.

Je mehr Leistung man hat, umso weniger Gefühl für die Grenzen des Motorrades entwickeln die Leute. Wie fingen früher mit 17 oder 27PS an und genau damit lernte man, den Schwung zu behalten, jede kleine Lücke zu sehen und konnte die leichten Motorräder problemlos auch im Slide korrigieren. Und dann wuchs man mit den Mopeds. Denke ich an meine NS 400R mit original 72PS und in der letzten Ausbaustufe 85PS am Hinterrad, war das auf der Straße völlig übermotorisiert. Denn wo kann man mit ruhigem Gewissen wirklich jenseits der 200km/h mit dem Hinterrad über das Gas lenken? Und nur dafür "braucht" man soviel Leistung. Es kommt dann irgendwann der Sicherheitsschalter im Gehirn und sagt, "lass das mal". Auf der Nordschleife geht das bedingt, ansonsten kenne ich vom Salzburgring ausgenommen keine Rennstecke mit Kurven jenseits der 200. Wozu also braucht man mehr Leistung? Nagut, zum Beschleunigen gradeaus, aber wen interessiert das?


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2018)

Klar gibts zu schnell, keine Frage.

Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich der Mensch zu schnell an leistung gewöhnt.

Früher mit Roller/Mofa angefangen mit was hatte der ? 5 PS und 25KMH
Dann gleich sportauspuff dran Vario + Kupplung neu + entdrosselt / schon lief der seine 90.
Auch unsere Hercules Prima 5S lief mit 80er Satz + Rennschleife Ihre 80KMH.
Total bekloppt wenn man heute drüber nachdenkt, die Bremsen waren dafür überhaupt nicht ausgelegt.

Als mich dann die Polizei damit gestoppt hat, habe ich mich um den 125er schein gekümmert mit 16.
Da auch wieder, ohhhhhh 15 PS / 140 Spitze, GEIL mehr brauchst du nicht......schon nach 1 Monat dachte ich mir.......langweilig.

Jetzt mit der Bandit 48PS genau das gleiche.
Erst großen Respekt davor gehabt wie das Teil marschiert.
Joa.....jetzt nach dem Harzurlaub (ich fahre Sie erst seit .....März?) denke ich mir....wann darf ich Sie endlich auf machen.


Habe halt kein Plan wie das dann mit den 86PS aussieht.
Ob es dann gleich wieder heißt......wann kann ich mir endlich was größeres kaufen.


Man gewöhnt sich einfach zu schnell dran, wie das bei Maschinen >180PS aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Mai 2018)

Um auf der Landstraße flott zu fahren, sind 50-60 PS auch ausreichend. Wenn man mal mit Leuten fährt, die wirklich fahren können, wird man da auch schnell merken, dass man trotz doppelter oder 3-facher Leistung in den Kurven ordentlich zu kämpfen hat, um da mitzuhalten.


----------



## blautemple (18. Mai 2018)

Ich habe jetzt seit März die Street Triple und ich schiele schon jetzt häufig in Richtung S1000R, aber ich will die Streety wenigstens 2 bis 3 Jahre fahren bevor sie wieder weg kommt.
Irgendwie muss ich mein Gewissen ja auch beruhigen


----------



## Icedaft (18. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Um auf der Landstraße flott zu fahren, sind 50-60 PS auch ausreichend. Wenn man mal mit Leuten fährt, die wirklich fahren können, wird man da auch schnell merken, dass man trotz doppelter oder 3-facher Leistung in den Kurven ordentlich zu kämpfen hat, um da mitzuhalten.



Richtig, interessierterUser hat es oben schon sehr schön beschrieben. 

Auf der Landstrasse zählen fahrerisches Können (und Kenntnis der Strecke) mehr als reichlich PS.

Btw. Mein Bruder zieht mich mit meiner FZ6 S2 Fazer und 98PS aber so was von ab mit seiner 40 jahre alten CB 750 Four und deren 67PS  Honda CB 750 Four – Wikipedia

Da merkt man einfach die Erfahrung und die tägliche Fahrpraxis. Ich habe 17 Jahre mit dem Motoradfahren ausgesetzt und bin erst im letzten Jahr wieder damit angefangen, er dagegen fährt seit über 36 Jahren durchgehend auf seiner CB 400 Four und CB 750 Four.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (18. Mai 2018)

Die Fazer sieht schon sexy aus. Kann man eigentlich eine verkleidetes Bike auf naked umbauen oder meckert dann der Tüv/Polizei?


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Die Fazer sieht schon sexy aus. Kann man eigentlich eine verkleidetes Bike auf naked umbauen oder meckert dann der Tüv/Polizei?



Geht muss aber abgenommen + eingetragen werden beim Amt.


----------



## DARPA (21. Mai 2018)

So, wollte euch noch zeigen, wofür ich mich nun entschieden hab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Modellbezeichnung steht ja dran (sorry sind nur quick an dirty Fotots).

Hab mich in dieses Modell einfach verliebt, als ich es schon vor Ewigkeiten zum ersten Mal sah. Nachdem ich sie dann jetzt auch Probe gefahren bin, war die Sache klar. Bereits beim ersten Aufsetzen und Anfahren habe ich mich so sicher gefühlt, trotz jahrelanger Pause. Es stimmt einfach, was man über die CBR 600 F sagt, so smooth und handlich zu fahren.

Hatte mir ein paar angesehen, aber das Exemplar, was ich gekauft habe, ist vom Zustand der Hammer. Die sieht aus wie frisch ausm Laden. 
Es wurde alle 6.000 km Inspektion gemacht, habe jede Rechnung. Sogar die originale Rechnung vom Neukauf ist dabei 
Verbaut sind MRA Scheibe, Mivv Exhaust und nen Scottoiler. 

Diese Woche werde ich sie ummelden und dann darf sie mit zu mir nach Hause kommen.


Also unterm Strich ne alte Karre, Sportler, ohne ABS. Das war doch genau das, wozu ihr mir geraten habt, oder?!


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2018)

Ich hoffe du wechselt bald die Blinker


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2018)

Deshalb bringt beraten immer nix, ausser, dass du dir manche Dinge durch den Kopf gehen hast lassen^^

Letztendlich ist es nen Emotionskauf.


----------



## shadie (22. Mai 2018)

Gestern auch von einer 7 Stunden Tour zurück gekommen.
Habe mal die Satteltaschen ausprobiert, joaaa auf Landstraße merkt man davon rein gar nix (auch wenn Sie bepackt sind).

Aber auf der Autobahn , sind ein kurzes Stück Autobahn gefahren, max 160-170 KMH ab dann blockieren die Satteltaschen.
Maschine ist aber noch auf 48PS gedrosselt.




DARPA schrieb:


> So, wollte euch noch zeigen, wofür ich mich nun entschieden hab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erst mal Gratulation 

Wie groß bist du eigentlich?

Ich fand die Honda´s immer so klein, vom Aussehen her.
Bin aber noch keine Probegefahren.


----------



## blautemple (22. Mai 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> So, wollte euch noch zeigen, wofür ich mich nun entschieden hab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobel und allzeit Knitterfreie Fahrt 

@shadie
Kannst du die Spiegel nicht nach unten klappen, so nach oben gerichtet sehen die immer so nach Hörnern aus


----------



## shadie (22. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobel und allzeit Knitterfreie Fahrt
> 
> @shadie
> Kannst du die Spiegel nicht nach unten klappen, so nach oben gerichtet sehen die immer so nach Hörnern aus



Solche Hörner ? 

Ich habe Sie in Ihrem "Ursprungszustand" mal versucht nach unten zu montieren.
Dann sind die schmalen Enden sozusagen innen.
Dann bekomme ich mit dem Lenkeinschlag probleme / wird der Tüv so nicht abnehmen.

Ich werde es aber mal versuchen Sie mit der schmalen Seite nach außen zu montieren / dann sollte ich genug pPlatz haben.

Finde Sie nach unten hängend auch hübscher.

Da ich sowieso diesen Nippel von der Halterung weghobeln muss um Ihn einzusetzen, muss ich die Woche eh noch mal an die Spiegel ran.

Werde es mal testen.



Neuer Auspuff ist leider erst ab KW23 lieferbar.......noch 2 Wochen.......grummel.......so lange muss ich noch mit dem langen Rohr fahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Hmmmm könnte klappen wenn ich Sie etwas weiter nach vorne ausrichte und dann eben vom Kugelwinkel her etwas stärker anwinkel.
Dann sieht man zwar voll eingeschlagen wahrscheinlich auf der jeweils eingeschlagenen seite nix mehr aber da muss man ja eh schulterblick nutzen.

Werde es nachehr mal ausprobieren wenn ich daheim bin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Mai 2018)

Superbikelenker drauf, dann klappts auch mit dem Abstand...


----------



## shadie (22. Mai 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Superbikelenker drauf, dann klappts auch mit dem Abstand...



Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, da der Originallenker echt sehr schmal ist.
Werde ich mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2018)

Oder ne 90cm Dragbar ^^


----------



## DARPA (22. Mai 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du wechselt bald die Blinker


Kennzeichenträger und Blinker werden auf jeden Fall noch gewechselt. Und nen Tankpad ist noch nicht drauf. 
Das wars dann aber auch. Sonst nur pflegen und fahren.



the.hai schrieb:


> Deshalb bringt beraten immer nix, ausser, dass du dir manche Dinge durch den Kopf gehen hast lassen^^
> Letztendlich ist es nen Emotionskauf.


So siehts aus 



shadie schrieb:


> Erst mal Gratulation
> Wie groß bist du eigentlich?


Danke! 
Bin 1,76 m und 75 kg. Also Größe und Gewicht von dem Hobel passt mir super.



blautemple schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobel und allzeit Knitterfreie Fahrt


Auch dir ein danke!


----------



## shadie (22. Mai 2018)

Wie befestigt Ihr eigentlich eure Gopro´s falls Ihr welche habt?

Wir haben über den Laden in dem meine Frau arbeitet sehr preiswert ne Gopro Hero 5 bekommen....(die war so günstig.....es ging nicht anders).

Die mitgelieferten Clips haben wir jeweils schon mal an den 2 Hecks der Bikes geklebt.

Wollen aber auch ab und an mal nach vorne filmen.

Schwanke aktuell zwischen:

- Helmmontage / der super leichte NRX wird dadurch nicht mehr ganz so leicht und zudem ist das Gewicht nur auf einer Seite.

- Brustgurt / das hat im Harz erstaunlich gut geklappt / du hörst aber jeden Scheiß den ich rede

- Lenker / Joaaa wäre für die bandit und die ER6F eigentlich ideal / nur welche Halterugn nutzt man da am besten?

- Tank / würde mit der ER6F vielleicht noch gehen / bei der Bandit müsste der Halter dann schon relativ hoch kommen um über das Cockpit zu zeigen.



taks schrieb:


> Oder ne 90cm Dragbar ^^



Nur über meine Leiche


----------



## DOcean (22. Mai 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> - Helmmontage / der super leichte NRX wird dadurch nicht mehr ganz so leicht und zudem ist das Gewicht nur auf einer Seite.



und bei nächsten Crash bohrt sich die Gopro dann in deinen Schädel....


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Mai 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Wie befestigt Ihr eigentlich eure Gopro´s falls Ihr welche habt?


Habe meine Sony am Lenker befestigt. Halterung ist von einer anderen Firma, aber das spielt ja keine Rolle.

@ DARPA
Ich wünsche eine spaßige, unfallfreie Zeit.


----------



## blautemple (23. Mai 2018)

So, während der Hobel beim Reifenwechseln ist, gehe ich mir endlich mal eine Lederkombi kaufen, das schiebe ich schon ewig vor mir her. So langsam wird es mal Zeit


----------



## shadie (23. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> So, während der Hobel beim Reifenwechseln ist, gehe ich mir endlich mal eine Lederkombi kaufen, das schiebe ich schon ewig vor mir her. So langsam wird es mal Zeit



Du hast die Kiste doch erst seit wie vielen Wochen ? 
Wie viele Kilometer hast du denn mittlerweile runter?

Hmmm neue Kombi, was gibts denn?

Ich habe aktuell ja noch einen 2-teiler / meine Frau auch.

Werden uns dann kommendes jahr jeweils nen dainese Einteiler gönnen + Airbagweste.


----------



## blautemple (23. Mai 2018)

@shadie
Den Hobel habe ich seit Anfang März und er hat jetzt 4200km runter. Die Erstbereifung, der Pirelli Diablo Rosso Corsa, wird bei sportlicher Gangart in kürzester Zeit runter radiert. Positiv ist aber das er bis zur Verschleißgrenze ein absolut unverändertes Fahrverhalten gezeigt hat. Wobei ich den reifen nach den ersten 1000km teilweise schon übel rangenommen habe.
Ich bin aber mal gespannt wie lange der neue Conti Road Attack 3 hält und wie der sich fährt.

Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal die gekauft: Vanucci ART XIX Kombijacke  kaufen | Louis Motorrad & Freizeit
Die üblichen verdächtigen haben überhaupt nicht gepasst weil meine Waden zu dick sind 
Bei Zeiten kommt dann eine Schwabenleder Kombi.


----------



## shadie (23. Mai 2018)

Bei Vanucci passe ich nur in die Jacke /
in Kombination mit Vanucci Hose laufe ich gebückt wie der Glöckner weil irgendwie Jacke und Hose am Rücken nicht lang genug sind.
Irgendwie haben die das nicht so hinbekommen zu schneiden, sodass ich da reinpasse.

Fahre aktuell ne Kombination aus Vanucci Jacke und meiner alten maßgeschneiderten Suzuki Lederhose, passt alles bestens von der Form und von der Optik auch.

In Dainese passe ich perfekt rein.
Das wirds nächstes jahr dann auch werden.
Frauchen steht hingegen Held und Dainese sehr gut.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Mai 2018)

Heute endlich die CBF600 probegefahren, um zu schauen, ob das was für mich ist. Kurze Antwort: Ja  Wobei das sicher auch der Euphorieschub ist, weil ich so lange nicht gefahren bin. 

Demnächst geht es noch eine 650er Bandit und eine NC700 angucken. Und eventuell eine F650 GS, obwohl das zwar eigentlich nicht das Moped ist, dass ich mir vorstelle, aber irgendwie macht mich die an.


----------



## shadie (25. Mai 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Heute endlich die CBF600 probegefahren, um zu schauen, ob das was für mich ist. Kurze Antwort: Ja  Wobei das sicher auch der Euphorieschub ist, weil ich so lange nicht gefahren bin.
> 
> Demnächst geht es noch eine 650er Bandit und eine NC700 angucken. Und eventuell eine F650 GS, obwohl das zwar eigentlich nicht das Moped ist, dass ich mir vorstelle, aber irgendwie macht mich die an.



Welche Bandit schaust du dir an?

Achte zwingend drauf, dass du dir eine mit Baujahr mindestens ab 2007 anschaust.

Die davor haben zwar den 600ccm Motor luftgekühlt was ein "klassiker" ist.

Allerdings bietet die bandit ab 2007:

- Wassergekühlten 4 zylinder 650ccm Motor
- Mehr durchzug / Drehmoment
- Mehr PS (86 PS)
- ABS!!!!

hat natürlich auch Nachteile, das Ding wiegt dann 244 KG leer!

Ich fahre die genau so und bin mega zufrieden (als wiedereinsteiger), vom gewicht merke ich nur etwas, wenn ich Sie schieben muss.
So schmeißen wie ne 160kg Maschine geht aber natürlich nicht das sollte klar sein, kann man sich aber drauf einstellen.


Musst du drosseln auf 48PS?

Falls nicht wäre ja auch ne Fazer von Yamaha was, die hat über 96 PS, darf daher nicht gedrosselt werden.
Aber wenn das "egal" ist, gibts die auch in ner schönen Naked optik.


Ansonsten kann man sich wenns preiswerter als ne bandit sein soll noch ne Hornet anschauen, hab aber kein ABS.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Mai 2018)

Ist eine 2008er mit 14k runter und scheckheftgepflegt  Ich darf alles fahren. 

Bei den Hornets habe ich die Sorge, dass sie mir zu niedrig ist, da ich selbst groß gewachsen bin (2m).


----------



## Icedaft (25. Mai 2018)

Bei 2m Körpergröße sollte Du eher im Lager von KTM Super Adventure und BMW 1200er GS schauen...


----------



## shadie (25. Mai 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei 2m Körpergröße sollte Du eher im Lager von KTM Super Adventure und BMW 1200er GS schauen...



Wenn Ihm die CBF600 nicht zu klein war sollte das auch mit den anderen hin hauen.
Ansonsten würde ich dir da eigentlich Recht geben.

habe aber auch einen Kumpel der 2 Meter noch was ist und der fährt ne CBR 600RR.
Wie er das macht? Keine Ahnung 




mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Ist eine 2008er mit 14k runter und scheckheftgepflegt  Ich darf alles fahren.
> 
> Bei den Hornets habe ich die Sorge, dass sie mir zu niedrig ist, da ich selbst groß gewachsen bin (2m).



Klingt gut, darf man fragen was die kosten soll?

Bei der Bandit solltest du wissen, dass du die Sitzbank noch um ein par cm. höher stellen kannst.
Kannst du bei der Probezeit ja fragen ob das schon gemacht wurde.

Schau dir auch mal die Fazer von Yamaha an, wenn ich nicht dieses Cap gehabt hätte, wäre das für mich auch eine Option gewesen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Mai 2018)

Die großen Enduros sind leider nicht im Budget. Und sie sehen halt schei**e aus, wenn du damit 10 km durch die Stadt fährst und nicht 1000 km durch die Sahara.

Die Bandit soll 3200 kostet, aus Erstbesitz mit Koffern.

Die Fazer habe ich auch aufm Schirm, aber da muss ich mal meine Versicherung nach den Kosten fragen.


----------



## shadie (25. Mai 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Die großen Enduros sind leider nicht im Budget. Und sie sehen halt schei**e aus, wenn du damit 10 km durch die Stadt fährst und nicht 1000 km durch die Sahara.
> 
> Die Bandit soll 3200 kostet, aus Erstbesitz mit Koffern.
> 
> Die Fazer habe ich auch aufm Schirm, aber da muss ich mal meine Versicherung nach den Kosten fragen.



Mein "Problem" mit Enduros war immer, dass Sie für Ihr Geld recht wenig Leistung aufm Zettel haben.
Ich sehe es irgendwo nicht ein für eine KTM mit kp 60PS / 6000 € aus zu geben.

Wenn ich für 4000 € z.B. ne GSX R 750 K7 bekommen kann (mein Traum!!! den ich mir wohl in 1 1/2 Jahren erfülle)


3200 ok, ist halt mittlerweile auch Saison.
Koffer + Mountingsystem kosten auch ordentlich.
Vielleicht bekommst du Ihn ja noch unter 3000.
ich habe für meine Scheckheftgepflegte 2200 bezahlt (BJ 2007), allerdings ist das eine Fahrschulmaschine / sprich getriebe kann irgendwann mal Probleme machen und Sie hat den ein oder anderen Kratzer am Sturzbügel / Vibrationsdämpfer.

Damit konnte ich aber leben.

ja mach mal / Finde die mit dem Doppelrohrauspuff unter dem Heck in der Naked version echt sexy.


Was ich dir für Nakeds nur empfehlen kann, Lenkerendenspiegel, wertet das bike komplett auf und die Sicht ist auch besser!


----------



## DARPA (26. Mai 2018)

Heute hab ich mein Bike nach Hause geholt. War dann gleichzeitig auch die 1. Tour - 100 km von Westfalen durchs Ruhrgebiet ins Rheinland. Natürlich wurden Autobahnen konsequent gemieden.

Ist alles gut gelaufen und hat voll Spaß gemacht. Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen, zwischendurch ne Pause zu machen und vllt was zu essen. Ich war aber so im Modus, dass ich einfach durchgefahren bin. 
Aber ich glaube morgen hab ich Muskelkater 

Erstaunlich, wie schnell ich wieder drin bin. Aber Fahrad fahren und vögeln verlernt man halt nicht. Und nen Motorrad ist ja auch nur nen Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor 
Bin trotzdem erstmal smooth gefahren, im Schnitt wahrscheinlich sogar langsamer, als wenn ich mitm Auto unterwegs gewesen wäre. Aber ab und zu halt nen bisschen aufgedreht beim Beschleunigen.
Liebe für Krads ist direkt wieder da. Hoffentlich bleibts auch dabei. Nicht das ich in kurzer Zeit zu denen gehöre, die nach dem Hype dann nur noch 1x im Monat mitm Lappen den Staub abwischen ^^


Noch ein Foto vom neuen Schlafplatz (zum Kennzeichenträger will ich nix hören, ist in Arbeit :p)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Mai 2018)

Rheinland? I'll be watching you! 

Wünsche viel Spaß mit dem Hobel.


----------



## DARPA (27. Mai 2018)

Danke.
Hehe, NicE  Vllt sieht man sich mal.

War heute nochmal nen Stündchen unterwegs, bevor das große Gewitter los geht. 
Wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören. Aber hätte dann tanken müssen, da bin ich lieber nach Hause gefahren


----------



## blautemple (27. Mai 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hehe, NicE  Vllt sieht man sich mal.
> 
> War heute nochmal nen Stündchen unterwegs, bevor das große Gewitter los geht.
> Wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören. Aber hätte dann tanken müssen, da bin ich lieber nach Hause gefahren



Deswegen tanke ich immer vor dem losfahren, die 20€ sind dann im Laufe der Fahrt direkt wieder vergessen


----------



## shadie (28. Mai 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hehe, NicE  Vllt sieht man sich mal.
> 
> War heute nochmal nen Stündchen unterwegs, bevor das große Gewitter los geht.
> Wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören. Aber hätte dann tanken müssen, da bin ich lieber nach Hause gefahren



Ich bin irgendwie etwas Buff wie nett das Norddeutsche Wetter zu mir ist.
Bin ja im November erst hier her gezogen und aktuell.......im Süden gehts richtig ab mit Unwetter und wir haben hier das schönste Wetter 
hatten dafür aber auch im Winter voll viel Schnee was im Norden eigentlich untypisch ist.


Wir waren nicht so Motorradaktiv am Wochenende.
Fahre dafür aber auch aktuell jeden tag mit dem Bike zur Arbeit.
Man ist halt doch schon schneller da als mit dem Auto.


Planen aktuell unsere Deutschlandtour.
Start in Hamburg und bis runter an den Bodensee mit mehreren Tagesstops bei Freunden/Familie

Echt krass durchgetaktet die Tour, vielleicht nehme ich mir doch lieber 2 Wochen frei dafür.


----------



## blautemple (28. Mai 2018)

Hier in Würzburg werden auch permanent Unwetter angekündigt, aber bei der Ankündigung bleibt es dann auch


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Mai 2018)

Die ganzen Gewitter sind eben sehr lokal. Wenn man Glück hat, dann sieht man sie nur und kann sie sogar noch umfahren. Mit etwas Pech steht eine Straße nach 15 Minuten unter Wasser und die Keller laufen voll wie letzte Woche. War nur 2 Kilometer weiter.

Ist schon ne kleine Lotterie grad. 
Dienstag bis Freitag sind auch Regen und Gewitter an jedem Tag angekündigt.


----------



## shadie (28. Mai 2018)

Durfte ich heute auch feststellen.

Um 6:15 Uhr losgetuckert / in meinem Ort rein gar nix nass.

Bei der Firma dann gemerkt, "huch...etwas rutschig".

Meine Kollegin meinte dann nur "du bist bei dem strömenden Regen mit Motorrad gekommen?"

Da hats wohl weiter nördlich geschüttet wie sonst was 
Heute sollen es dann 32°C werden....ich bin begeistert......in einem Büro ohne Klimaanlage.....


----------



## dressler18 (28. Mai 2018)

Also ich werde heute nach Arbeit ne größere Runde drehen. Wetterbericht für das lange Fronleichnam Wochenende bei uns ist richtig fürn Ar*** oder ich zieh mir meine Regenbekleidung an und fahr trotzdem. Schadet sicher nicht auch mal etwas Fahrpraxis zu sammeln wenns nass ist! Vor allem wenn ich im Juli meine Österreich Rundfahrt mache...

Büro ohne Klima kenn ich mehr als zur genüge vor allem wenn man nur ne Verdunkelung INNEN hat, keine richtige Jalousie und zusätzlich noch ein Büro an der Ecke des Gebäudes hat damit man ja von früh morgens bis spät abends durchgehende die pralle Sonne hat  - zum Glück gehört das aber der Vergangheit an...


----------



## shadie (28. Mai 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Büro ohne Klima kenn ich mehr als zur genüge vor allem wenn man nur ne Verdunkelung INNEN hat, keine richtige Jalousie und zusätzlich noch ein Büro an der Ecke des Gebäudes hat damit man ja von früh morgens bis spät abends durchgehende die pralle Sonne hat  - zum Glück gehört das aber der Vergangheit an...



bei mir ab 1.7 ebenfalls.
Habe letzte Woche die Kündigung eingereicht.

Und wenn meine Kollegin so weiter macht wie Sie es aktuell tut, bin ich statt letzte Juni Woche bereits Vorletzte Juni Woche weg.
Sie ist grad etwas sauer auf mich, dass ich gekündigt habe / hat da aber zum Teil selbst mit Schuld.

Ab dann bin ich in einem top modernen Büro mit Rollladen UND Kilma 

BTT: Mein Auspuff sollte ab kommender Woche endlich wieder verfügbar sein.
Dann wird zugegriffen!

Haben günstigst 2x Gopro hero 5 bekommen und mal Testaufnahmen gemacht 

Also die ER6F meiner Frau mti dem BOS Auspuff.....die hört man sehr gut  ist aber ja auch Wind geschützt.

Aber meine bandit die hört man überhaupt nicht  nur wenn ich Sie mal voll aufdrehe 
Da muss sich was ändern und zwar schnell!


----------



## taks (28. Mai 2018)

Bei mir im Büro hats auch schon flauschige 25°C -.-

Die letzten Tag bin ich auch wieder mit einer grösseren Maschine am liebäugeln, aber leider kein Budget


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Mai 2018)

Ich sitze nur in Unterhose in meinem Büro. 

Dank Tropenklima ist man bereits nassgeschwitzt, bevor man seine Motorradklamotten überhaupt angezogen hat.
Werde heute Abend auch bissl umherdüsen. Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:35. Das heißt, dass man auch erst gegen 19:00 losfahren kann. Dann sollten die Straßen halbwegs frei sein.

Juhu, gleich soll es starke Gewitter und bis zu 25l/m² Niederschläge geben. Trotzdem fahren? 
Achja, dazu noch Windböen und Hagel. 

edit2:
Tour war gut. Wenig Verkehr und fast überall trocken. Leider etwas warm und zu viel Ungeziefer. Konnte am Ende fast nichts mehr sehen, weil so viele Insekten gegen das Visier geklatscht sind.


----------



## dressler18 (29. Mai 2018)

Gestern die zwei Stunden fahren haben sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt! Erste richtige Bergstrecke mit dem neuen Motorrad - bin in den Kurven kaum schneller wie mit meiner 250er wegen der Schräglage  dafür macht das rausbeschleunigen richtig gaude!

Andere Frage: Ich bestell mir nen neuen Lenker bzw. weis schon welcher es wird. Jetzt hab ich das Problem mit dem Riser .... sind die echt so teuer. Bei meinen Kriterien Farbe schwarz, ca. 5cm Höhe für 25,4mm Rohre finde ich nur welche mit 100 € aufwärts die ein Gutachten haben bzw. E-Geprüft sind. Der Lenker kostet nur um die 50 € und hat ein Teilegutachten dabei! Habt ihr mir nen Tipp wo ich evtl günstigere kriege.


----------



## shadie (29. Mai 2018)

Kann ich leider nicht helfen.....kenne ich mich nicht mit aus.


Boaa......wir haben aktuell 32 Grad im Norden, unser kack Büro hat keine Klima und die Mädels meinen "Lüften/Durchzug" würde das Problem lösen.

heute morgen wars schön kühl im Büro / einfach Fenster bei und wir hätten es eventuell bis Feierabend geschafft.

So haben wir locker 25°C hier drinnen wenn nicht noch mehr + ich bekomme langsam Halsschmerzen und Kopfschmerzen.

Fahre aktuell jeden Tag mit Motorrad auf die Arbeit, jopaaaa in Ledermontur stiefel etc.
Wenn ich dann abends heim komme, komme ich fast nicht mehr aus den Klmotten.
Es ist echt viel zu warm 


Jaaa......Insekten........leidiges Thema, habe grad mal 20km hin udn zurück auf Arbeit, darf aber jeden Abend Visier + Helm und jacke putzen.
Schwarz weiße Lederjacke war halt auch nicht so die geile Idee, da sieht man die Leichen sofort.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Mai 2018)

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass man momentan von den Damen bei markanter Fahrweise ziemlich viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt bekommt. Wenn es nich daran liegt oder an der Sonne, die zu lange auf die Rübe schien, dann muss es meine weiß-schwarze Lederkombi sein. 
https://www.motorradbekleidung.de/media/image/ef/66/79/859185_87_x.jpg


Anziehen ist ok, aber beim Ausziehen bin ich von jedem aufs Neue überdurchschnittlich gereizt. Alles klebt...


----------



## shadie (29. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass man momentan von den Damen bei markanter Fahrweise ziemlich viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt bekommt. Wenn es nich daran liegt oder an der Sonne, die zu lange auf die Rübe schien, dann muss es meine weiß-schwarze Lederkombi sein.
> https://www.motorradbekleidung.de/media/image/ef/66/79/859185_87_x.jpg
> 
> 
> Anziehen ist ok, aber beim Ausziehen bin ich von jedem aufs Neue überdurchschnittlich gereizt. Alles klebt...



Das liegt vielleicht an dem neuen Image was der Jugend/Jungen Erwachsenen durch die total hippen Youtube Bikern vermittelt wird.
Die fahren ja alle nur motorrad weils hipp und cool ist und man ja so toll dabei aussieht.
Meine Frau schaut den kack auch / ich könnte jedes mal durchdrehen wenn ich wieder sehe wie Youtuber XYZ mit ner R1 oder so durch hamburg city tuckert, sich den Arsch abschwitzt, NIX PASSIERT und er nur irgend ne Sponsoringkacke labert 
Aber die Leute finden es cool.....



Ja......Klamotten.......morgens schaut das immer so aus.
In den Rucksack meine Schuhe für die Arbeit packen + 3 Liter Wasser zum trinken + Mittagessen.
Das ding ist ******* schwer dann  und vor allem VOLL
Sprich Jeans irgendwie unter die Lederhose stopfen und total unbequem auf Arbeit fahren.

Auf arbeit auf Klo dann umziehen, jeans aus (die passt wegen den flacheren Flaschen dann wieder rein 
Und dann heimwärts.

Daheim dann irgendwie sich wieder von der Kombi trennen und Boxershort + Poloshirt am besten......verbrennen 


Freue mich schon, in 2 Stunden darf ich wieder schwitzen 


Werde mir zeitnah Kevlar Jeans +protektorenjacke kaufen.
Halte das nicht mehr aus 

Aber erst mal kommt der neue Auspuff nächste Woche


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Mai 2018)

Diese Youtube-Trends bekomme ich schon länger nicht mit. Fuhr nur einmal wieder durch die Stadt und war halt verwundert, dass die ganzen 14-20 jährigen Mädels glotzen. 
Gab ne Zeit, da hat das niemanden interessiert. Vielleicht nur eine Zurückbesinnung in der Zeit der feminine/lowtestosterone men? 

Das liest sich ja schon total stressig. Wenn man es sich dann vorzustellen versucht, fängt man wieder an zu schwitzen. Ich fahre auch immer in kompletter Montur, weil man in Jeans nicht nur physisch blöd dastehen kann, falls etwas passiert, ganz unabhängig davon, ob schuld oder nicht.


----------



## blautemple (29. Mai 2018)

Deswegen habe ich eine Textil- und eine Lederkombi, Textil ist für solche Fälle einfach wesentlich komfortabler...


----------



## shadie (29. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich eine Textil- und eine Lederkombi, Textil ist für solche Fälle einfach wesentlich komfortabler...



Da hole ich mir lieber ne Kevlar Jeans mit Protektoren + protektorenjacke.

Brauche keine Textil Kombi da ich weder bei kalten Temperaturen / noch regen fahre.

Finde auch man rutscht mit Textil kombis auch immer so im Sattel rum, ist nicht so meins.



Luftig ist so ne Alpinstar oder Rukka kombi aber definitiv.


----------



## DARPA (29. Mai 2018)

Ich fahr im Moment bei dem Wetter Textil Jacke mit Mesh. Auf Leder würde ich da gar nicht klar kommen.

Gestern bin ich mit Mopped zur Arbeit gefahren, weil ich danach noch wo hin musste. Aber jeden Tag könnte ich das nicht machen, bin dann viel zu aufgeputscht  
Da ich in ner Großstadt lebe und arbeite, hab ich eh nen Monatsticket, mit dem ich rund um die Uhr alle öffentlichen nutzen kann. Von daher bleibt das Mopped nen reines Vergnügen, so wirds auch nicht so schnell langweilig.

Und joar, dass vorallem die Mädels gucken (und winken ^^) ist mir auch direkt aufgefallen. Stört mich aber weniger.


----------



## blautemple (29. Mai 2018)

Für den Weg zur Arbeit und ähnliches würde ich auch nie das Motorrad nutzen, wäre auch quatsch bei meinen 3km zur Arbeit 
Aber ich nutze das Motorrad auch häufig um ins europäische Ausland in den Urlaub zu fahren, also Kroation, Italien usw. und dafür ist Textil schon wesentlich komfortabler. Die Leder Kombi wird dann erst vor Ort ausgepackt.

Hier interessiert sich irgendwie kein Mädel für Motorräder. Wenn es hoch kommt fahren Sie einmal mit aber selbst das ist schon selten ^^


----------



## dressler18 (30. Mai 2018)

Ohja durch die ganzen Youtube Hipster fährt echt jeder n Motorrad einfach weils cool und hip ist... Bei uns interessierts auch keine Sau mehr wenn mal mit dem Gerät wo hin fährst. Der ein oder andere fragt was für ne Marke und wieviel ccm und das wars dann auch schon. Die Mädels bei uns interessierts nicht und wenn mal doch dann wollen die festen Freundinen meiner Freunde mitfahren, die brauch ich aber nicht bei mir hinten drauf da hab ich ja nix von 

Gestern Abend habe ich meine Entscheidung gefällt und habe mir ne schwarze, 91cm Breite Dragbar bestellt und dazu die "teuren" schwarzen Riser die den Lenker auf 7,5 cm Höhe bringen, immerhin haben sie ne E-Nummer. Mit Glück kommt beides am Freitag und ich kann übers Wochenende basteln.  Kostenpunkt von beidem zusammen gut 170€ und ich hoffe es passt von der Ergonomie her so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab!


----------



## blautemple (30. Mai 2018)

Was fährst du noch mal für einen Hobel?

Ich überlege schon länger einen Quickshifter für meine Streety nachzurüsten, aber nicht den originalen von Triumph. Der ist mit seinen 400€ einfach maßlos überteuert, von Drittanbietern gibt es dasselbe für ca 115€. Das Problem dabei ist nur, ich verliere unabhängig vom Anbieter die Betriebserlaubnis für das Fahrzeug und im Versicherungsfall kann es richtig Ärger geben...


----------



## shadie (30. Mai 2018)

Tjaaaa, "fremde Frauen" steigen halt immer so ungerne auf fremde Mopeds 
Aber ja ich weiß was du meinst , zum Glück fährt meine Frau selbst Motorrad, dann muss ich Sie wenigstens nicht mitnehmen 


Soooo.....heute seit tagen mal wieder mit Auto zur Arbeit gekommen, fühlt sich mega seltsam an.
Heute solls angeblich starkes Gewitter mit Sturmböen und Hagel geben.

Also aktuell habe ich 30°C strahlenden Sonnenschein.

Wenns wie im Bericht um 12 los gehen soll, muss sich das Wetter mal beeilen.

Ich hasse diese Wetterberichte.

Wetter.com gibt ne Unwetterwarnung ab 12 bis 18 Uhr raus / im tagesverlauf steht davon aber rein gar nix
Wetter.de macht das gleiche / aber ab 12 solls da auch wirklich gewittern

Kann man doch alles in die Tonne treten.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

Wir waren gestern im Zentrum des Unwetters. Die Feuerwehr war bis heute morgen 12 Stunden im Dauereinsatz. Zum Glück steht das Haus auf einer "Kuppe", sodass hier nichts passieren kann.

Hagel mit 4 cm Durchmesser stelle ich mir auf dem Mopped schmerzhaft vor. 

Später drehe ich auch ne kleine Runde, um zu schauen, was hier so alles verwüstet ist.


----------



## blautemple (30. Mai 2018)

Hier war gestern wie üblich gar nichts ^^

Ich werde später, so gegen 18:30, wohl noch eine kurze Feierabendrunde drehen. Das Wetter sieht super aus und ich hoffe mal morgen bleibt es auch noch trocken...


----------



## shadie (30. Mai 2018)

Glaube ich rufe morgens künftig doch eher beim Bauern an und frage wie das Wetter wird.

Hier ist strahlender Sonnenschein, kein bischen Regen.
Aber laut Bericht / Unwetterwarnung im Zeitraum 12-24 Uhr.

Ja wo denn ?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

Bis gestern fragten wir uns das auch ständig. 

Jetzt ist aber wieder alles gut. 24° und Sonnenschein. Im Büro schon 26...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (30. Mai 2018)

Mit wie viel €€€ muss ich für eine Halterung + Topcase rechnen?


----------



## blautemple (30. Mai 2018)

Für die Halterung ca 100€ und für das Case selbst dann von 100€ bis 1000€


----------



## shadie (30. Mai 2018)

Wenns nur ein Topcase ist und nix an der Seite.....vielleicht 150 €?

Finde die Dinger aber brutal hässlich 
Dann doch lieber Satteltaschen oder Seitenkoffer wenn man Stauraum braucht.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (30. Mai 2018)

Klar sieht es aus wie ein Pickel am Arsch, aber wenn ich dran denke, immer den Helm mitzuschleppen, kriege ich jetzt schon das Kotzen.


----------



## taks (30. Mai 2018)

Und einfach ein Helmschloss?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dressler18 (30. Mai 2018)

Jaja der Wetterbericht zurzeit ist zu nichts zu gebrauchen! Wetter  sollte jetzt inzwischen regnerisch sein ich sehe aber nur blauen Himmel  und in der Ferne ein paar Wolken ... Dabei komme ich doch so gerne mit dem Motorrad zu Arbeit weil mein Chef unbedingt auch wieder ein Motorrad haben will und ihm meines sehr gefällt 




blautemple schrieb:


> Was fährst du noch mal für einen Hobel?



Suzuki Marauder VZ 800 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (30. Mai 2018)

Ihr verlasst euch beim Mopped Fahren wirklich auf wetter.com und Konsorten? 
Schaut euch mal die WarnWetter App vom DWD an. Ne verlässlichere Vorhersage (mit Wetterkarten), vor allem auch in notorisch wechselhaften Regionen, habe ich bisher nirgends bekommen. Und mit 2 Euro ist auch nix kaputt gemacht.


----------



## DOcean (30. Mai 2018)

moe schrieb:


> Ihr verlasst euch beim Mopped Fahren wirklich auf wetter.com und Konsorten?
> Schaut euch mal die WarnWetter App vom DWD an. Ne verlässlichere Vorhersage (mit Wetterkarten), vor allem auch in notorisch wechselhaften Regionen, habe ich bisher nirgends bekommen. Und mit 2 Euro ist auch nix kaputt gemacht.



Genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, die App ist wirklich super mit nahezu live Karten von Regen/Blitzen und so weiter...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

Kommen die Warnmeldungen nicht alle von der gleichen Quelle?
Wetter.com sagt einem, in wie vielen Minuten es zu regnen anfangen wird, wenn es wirklich unausweichlich ist. War bisher auch mehr als zuverlässig.


----------



## shadie (30. Mai 2018)

Denke auch, dass die alle auf die gleichen Daten zugreifen.

Bei Wetter.com hast du ein Wetterradar, das geht aber glaube ich nur wenige Stunden in die Zukunft.
Heute Morgen um 6 konnte ich noch nicht auf 12-14 Uhr "vorspulen"

Also Wetter ist nach wie vor Bombe......es hätte aber schon seit 2 Stunden hageln / schütten und gewittern sollen.

Toll umsonst mit dem Auto gekommen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> So, während der Hobel beim Reifenwechseln ist, gehe ich mir endlich mal eine Lederkombi kaufen, das schiebe ich schon ewig vor mir her. So langsam wird es mal Zeit


Wie, was? Du wechselst Deine Reifen nicht selber? Gut, die Demontage  ist bei Schlaulosen etwas trickreich, aber im Türrahmen mit Wagenheber kein Problem. Der Vorteil ist, dass man die Reifen viel weniger dehnt, wenn man sie vorsichtig mit schmalen Hebeln auf die Felge bringt.

Ich seh schon, die Jugend ist anders als wir.   



shadie schrieb:


> Du hast die Kiste doch erst seit wie vielen Wochen ?


Minimalhaltbarkeit meines Me 99 Sport in 110/90-17 waren auf der NS 400R 150km, dann waren die Flanken weggedriftet. War zwar ein unglaublicher Spaß, aber ich war dann doch sauer, wenn ich den Rest des Wochenende smit einer Avon Straßengurke verbringen msste, und das machte keinen Spaß.

Sportreifen sind oft nach 1000km durch, alle 3-4000km  den Reifen zu wechseln finde ich normal. Und min. jeden Frühling muss ein neuer Reifen drauf.


----------



## blautemple (30. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie, was? Du wechselst Deine Reifen nicht selber? Gut, die Demontage  ist bei Schlaulosen etwas trickreich, aber im Türrahmen mit Wagenheber kein Problem. Der Vorteil ist, dass man die Reifen viel weniger dehnt, wenn man sie vorsichtig mit schmalen Hebeln auf die Felge bringt.
> 
> Ich seh schon, die Jugend ist anders als wir.



Habe ich kein Bock drauf, da zahle ich lieber das Geld und habe meine Ruhe...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Habe ich kein Bock drauf, da zahle ich lieber das Geld und habe meine Ruhe...


Hach, ich hab da halt so einen Reifenfetisch und an meine Reifen habe ich niemanden gelassen. Aber ich versteh Dich.  

Reifen haben ganz viel mit Vertauen zu tun, und wenn man auf der letzten Rille um jede Ecke zwirbelt geht das nur mit
Urvertrauen. Und dazu gehörte für mich auch das eigene Aufziehen der Reifen. Ich würde es heute auch nicht mehr machen,
aber ich fahre ja auch altersbedingt schon zehn jahre nicht mehr, weil man einfach mit den Jahren schlechter sieht und es
dann gefährlich wird, wenn man die ersten drei Rollsplitt nicht sieht, die auf dne großen Haufen in 50m hinweisen.

Früher bin ich dreißigtausend im Jahr gefahren, das klappt nicht wenn man arbietet. Da bleibt zu wenig Zeit und dann
wird es auch gefährlich. Von 18-30 bin ich auch im Winter durch gefahren und das schult ungemein. Slieden auf Eis und
Schnee, hach, war das herrlich mit den kleinen Enduros wie XL 500 S


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

Geht das bei modernen Motorrädern so problemlos? Im Gegensatz zum Reifenwechsel beim Auto ist das n ziemlicher Aufwand.


----------



## shadie (30. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hach, ich hab da halt so einen Reifenfetisch und an meine Reifen habe ich niemanden gelassen. Aber ich versteh Dich.
> 
> Reifen haben ganz viel mit Vertauen zu tun, und wenn man auf der letzten Rille um jede Ecke zwirbelt geht das nur mit
> Urvertrauen. Und dazu gehörte für mich auch das eigene Aufziehen der Reifen. Ich würde es heute auch nicht mehr machen,
> ...



Männer darf man ja fragen, wie alt bist du denn? 

Das mit den Reifen, joaaa.....bei Sportreifen mag das so sein.
Ich habe aktuell noch welche von Michelin vom Vorbesitzer drauf.
Die werde ich wohl wegen dem angesprochenen Vertrauen kommendes Jahr auch wechseln lassen auf Metzler Roadtec, 
die sind sehr begehrt in unserem Stammtisch.

Aber selbst die halten mehr als 4000km 
Ich bin aber auch niemand der bis auf die äußerste Kante geht und jedes Quäntchen rausholen muss.
Dafür ist die Bandit mit Ihren leeren 244kg auch einfach zu fett


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Geht das bei modernen Motorrädern so problemlos? Im Gegensatz zum Reifenwechsel beim Auto ist das n ziemlicher Aufwand.


Ich ahne, Du lässt auch das Rad ausbauen und von irgendso einem Pfuscher im Akkord wieder einbauen? Würde ich inie manchen lassen.
Nein, es ging darum, wie man den Reifen von der Felge bekommt, weil Felgen für schlaulose Reifen einen Hump  haben und den Reifen
dort drüber zu bekommen aufwendig ist. 

Alle meine Motorräder hatten einen Hauptständer. Ich weiß, gibt es heute nicht mehr. Na gut, die NS 400 R wurde mit Träger ausgeliefert.
Den konnte man vorne und hinten nutzen. Vorderradausbau war dann etwa s doof. Also Ständer hinten und Holzklotz unter den Aufpuff


----------



## blautemple (30. Mai 2018)

Auf der letzten Rille bin auch selten unterwegs, der Reifen ist aber schon immer bis zur Kante gefahren und häufig wird auch mal unnötig in niedrigen Gängen am Kurvenscheitelpunkt gas gegeben. 
Sowas geht natürlich auf den Reifen, aber so ist das halt mit Hobbies, mit Vernunft muss mir da keiner kommen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

Bisher haben die in der Werkstatt bei Triumph nicht gepfuscht. Bei BMW auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Bisher haben die in der Werkstatt bei Triumph nicht gepfuscht. Bei BMW auch nicht.


Ich war nur zweimal bei Reifenhändlern und dachte mir dann: "Nie wieder"
Vertragshändler werden in dem bereich besser sein.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie, was? Du wechselst Deine Reifen nicht selber? Gut, die Demontage  ist bei Schlaulosen etwas trickreich, aber im Türrahmen mit Wagenheber kein Problem. Der Vorteil ist, dass man die Reifen viel weniger dehnt, wenn man sie vorsichtig mit schmalen Hebeln auf die Felge bringt.
> Ich seh schon, die Jugend ist anders als wir.
> Minimalhaltbarkeit meines Me 99 Sport in 110/90-17 waren auf der NS 400R 150km, dann waren die Flanken weggedriftet. War zwar ein unglaublicher Spaß, aber ich war dann doch sauer, wenn ich den Rest des Wochenende smit einer Avon Straßengurke verbringen msste, und das machte keinen Spaß.
> Sportreifen sind oft nach 1000km durch, alle 3-4000km  den Reifen zu wechseln finde ich normal. Und min. jeden Frühling muss ein neuer Reifen drauf.



Mit den Reifen wechseln ist es ja alleine nicht getan, die Felge muß ja auch noch gewuchtet werden, das Zubehör dazu hat nicht unbedingt jeder Zuhause...  
Du hast eine NS400R besessen ? Ich hasse Dich ! (Neid, Neid, Neid). -> An der hab ich als 15 jähriger am Lack geleckt beim Händler...

Bei "normaler" Fahrweise sollte die Pelle schon 4.000km halten, auch bei so einem Kaugummi wie dem ME77RR, welchen ich jetzt auf meiner FZ6 Fazer bewege.


----------



## blautemple (30. Mai 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei "normaler" Fahrweise sollte die Pelle schon 4.000km halten, auch bei so einem Kaugummi wie dem ME77RR, welchen ich jetzt auf meiner FZ6 Fazer bewege.



Das kommt halt extrem aufs Motorrad und die Reifen an, mit einer Tausender bei der auch ab und zu mal ordentlich am Kabel gezogen wird wird ein Pirelli Diablo Rosso Corsa kaum 2 bis 3000km überleben. Bei einer 500er sieht das schon anders aus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Mit den Reifen wechseln ist es ja alleine nicht getan, die Felge muß ja auch noch gewuchtet werden, das Zubehör dazu hat nicht unbedingt jeder Zuhause...  .


Auswuchten geht problemlos statisch mit einer dünnen Achse und kleinen Kugellagern, die in die Radlager passend. Das ging auf ein Gramm genau, Problem war natürlich, dass es kein Dynamischen Wuchten war. Bei heutigen Reifenbreiten ist das was anderes.



Icedaft schrieb:


> ... Ich hasse Dich ! (Neid, Neid, Neid). -> An der hab ich als 15 jähriger am Lack geleckt beim Händler.......


Und ich habe die NS 400R, um Dir die Farbe ins Gesicht zu treiben, ein Jahr alt für 4500,-DM bekommen, mit Restgarantie. Neu gab es die letzten Grauen für 6800,-DM in Schneverdingen. Aber Du hast alles richtig gemacht. Zuerst hat es mir die Kolben zerbröselt, weil um den Kolbenring Sicherungsstift des oberen Kolbens Material ausgebrochen war. Gut, obwohl ich alles selber gemacht habe, hat Honda das Material bezahlt. Sehr ungewöhnlich und sehr kulant.

Dann zerbrösenten das Getriebe, weil es Klauen an den Zahnrädern abscherte. Und das, obwohl ich nie ohne Kupplung schaltete, Lastenwechsel vermied (wenn ich Gas weg nehmen, schalte ich auch runter) und als es das zweite mal nach 50.000km passierte ging das Ding an einen Freund, dem ich aber beim Schrauben half.  Ohne Vertrauen und mit dem Risiko eines blockierenden Hinterrades macht es keinen Spaß mehr auf Landstraßen zu sliden. Mit der NS habe ich mit Andreas Mecklau, später recht erfolgreich in der Superbike Weltmeisterschaft schöne Rennen in Brünn gehabt. Er mit einer TDM 250 mit 64PS Werkskit ich mit der damals noch 72PS starken NS. Das war ein Spaß, beide mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen, aber trotzdem fair. Wir haben uns rein gar nichts genommen und Brünn war für die NS perfekt.

Der Höhepunkt der NS war das während der Fahrt höhenverstellbare hintere Federbein, so konnte man zwischen Bergauf und Bergab die Ballance ändernd, um das Ding immer schön neutral über beide Räder driftens abzustimmen. Das war so geil auf meiner Hausrennstrecke im Solling, dem guten alten Bollert, inzwischen von "den Schweinen" auch begradigt. Da sspäter eingebaute White Power Federbein war zwar auch eine offenbarung, aber die schnelle Höhenverstellung fehlt mir.



blautemple schrieb:


> Das kommt halt extrem aufs Motorrad und die Reifen an, mit einer Tausender bei der auch ab und zu mal ordentlich am Kabel gezogen wird wird ein Pirelli Diablo Rosso Corsa kaum 2 bis 3000km überleben. Bei einer 500er sieht das schon anders aus


Damit die Reifen ihre Haftung behalten, muss der Gummi runter. Wenn man keine Würste am Rand hat, macht man was falsch


----------



## blautemple (30. Mai 2018)

Ich habe als Hausstrecke zum Glück die Bergrennstrecke von Eichenbühl, außerhalb der üblichen Zeiten kann man es da so richtig knallen lassen 
Mir tuen nur die Anwohner etwas leid


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe als Hausstrecke zum Glück die Bergrennstrecke von Eichenbühl, außerhalb der üblichen Zeiten kann man es da so richtig knallen lassen
> Mir tuen nur die Anwohner etwas leid


Da bin ich nur einmal auf der Durchreise lang, also dann natürlich rauf und runter. Immer an den Doppelleitplanken erkennt man die schönen Strecken  

Das hier ist der Bollert, einmal rauf gefahren, damit bekommt ein bisschen einen Eindruck, ab Sekunde 45. Das sind aber alles Schnullies, Feierabend Fahrer halt.
YouTube


----------



## blautemple (30. Mai 2018)

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, vllt knalle ich da mal lang wenn ich meine Großeltern in Salzgitter besuche.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, vllt knalle ich da mal lang wenn ich meine Großeltern in Salzgitter besuche.


Wurde inzwischen begradigt. Das ist ein elend.... 
Das war die B241 zwischen Hardegsen und Uslar.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

Hier sind immer noch viele Straßen unter Wasser und die meisten nicht befahrbar, weil Sand, Matsch und Steine rumliegen.


----------



## shadie (31. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Hier sind immer noch viele Straßen unter Wasser und die meisten nicht befahrbar, weil Sand, Matsch und Steine rumliegen.



Wo wohnst du noch mal?

Mein Unwetter mit Hagel Regen Sturmböen etc. in Hamburg blieb wie bereits gestern mittag vermutet komplett aus.
Es ist hier Mega trocken, gras etc. bereits braun, es muss bald mal regnen...

Es waren 32grad°C und ic hwar mit Frauchen im Fitnesstudio 

Heute wieder mit Möpp zur Arbeit / fast von nem Autofahrer überfahren worden der mir die Vorfahrt nehmen wollte.
Ist aber nix passiert, tag fängt gut an.

Laut bericht heute 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, wollen wir wetten, dass heute das Unwetter kommt?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Mai 2018)

Wohne neben der JVA Düsseldorf. 
Wir haben heute einen Feiertag, sodass ich von weniger Verkehr ausgehe. Mal schauen, ob ich ne Runde drehe.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. Mai 2018)

Irgendwer hier hatte doch eine ehemalige Fahrschulmaschine, oder? Gab es irgendwelche Probleme damit?   Denn ich habe eine 2011er CBF600 mit 17k gefunden für 3500 gefunden, allerdings ist es eben eine Fahrschulmaschine. Laut Verkäufer gibt es ein paar Kratzer am Auspuff, aber ich habe mir sie selbst noch nicht angesehen.


----------



## shadie (31. Mai 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Irgendwer hier hatte doch eine ehemalige Fahrschulmaschine, oder? Gab es irgendwelche Probleme damit?   Denn ich habe eine 2011er CBF600 mit 17k gefunden für 3500 gefunden, allerdings ist es eben eine Fahrschulmaschine. Laut Verkäufer gibt es ein paar Kratzer am Auspuff, aber ich habe mir sie selbst noch nicht angesehen.



Yep hier.

Vorteil an den Dingern ist, ich habe ein lückenloses Scheckheft.
meistens haben die Dinger auch gleich nen Sturzbügel montiert den man sich somit spart.

nachteil ist, ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Kupplung gequält wurde und ob auch mal ohne selbige geschaltet wurde.

Meine Bandit 650 / 2007 hat mit Sturzbügel und Drossel auf 48PS (muss ich noch haben) 2300 gekostet (gelaufen....boa kp weiß ich nicht mehr, unter 30.000).

Mängel bei Ihr waren:

Das Fahrzeug wurde 1-2 Mal auf die Rechte Seite gelegt.

Dadurch habe ich Kratzer am Sturzbügel / Scheinwerfer / Lenkerenden und Bremshebel
Der Auspuff wurde wohl (weil er so dick und groß ist....) am meisten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, der Verküfer hat daher vor dem verkauf einen neuen organisiert.


Ansonsten....bi nich bisher sehr zufrieden.
Wie gesagt, wer weiß wann die Kupplung mal fachsen macht oder ob was mit dem getriebe ist.

Aber in 2 Jahren werde ich Sie wahrscheinlich ohnehin abstoßen.
Und bis dahin rechne ich nicht mit irgendwelchen Problemen.

Du solltest darauf achten, von wann die Reifen sind.
Baujahr 2011 und unter 20K / hat er vielleicht 2 Mal Reifen gewechselt.
Wenn die Dinger älter als 5 Jahre sind.....würde ich da mal erneuern.
Sollte aber aufm Reifen stehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Irgendwer hier hatte doch eine ehemalige Fahrschulmaschine, oder? Gab es irgendwelche Probleme damit?   Denn ich habe eine 2011er CBF600 mit 17k gefunden für 3500 gefunden, allerdings ist es eben eine Fahrschulmaschine. Laut Verkäufer gibt es ein paar Kratzer am Auspuff, aber ich habe mir sie selbst noch nicht angesehen.


Würde ich niemals kaufen, die haben alle kaputtgerührte Getriebe von Spaltern, die im Stand mit Gewalt versuchen, Gänge einzulegen. Motorradgetriebe schalten man als sequenzielle nur im Rollen. Dazu wird der gesamte Antriebsstrang durch ständiges abruptes Beschleunigen und Gaswegnehmen malträtiert. Motorrad Gebrauchtkauf ist eine extreme Vertrauenssache. Es gibt zuviele Dinge, an denen Dein Leben hängt und Du weißt nie, wer was wann geschraubt hat. Themen wie platzende Bremsschläuch, weil sie beim Bremsbelagswechsel verdreht und überdehnt wurden  hat man nur einmal im Leben. Gerade in unter massiven Zeitdruck arbeitenden Werkstätten passiert der gröbste Unfug. Such Dir einen erfahrenen alten Vorbesitzer, der mit Liebe und Sorgfalt sein Motorrad selber wartete. Meine Meinung.



shadie schrieb:


> ....Wie gesagt, wer weiß wann die Kupplung ....


Ölbadkupplungen laufen prinzipiell verschleißfrei, wenn man keinen Schindlunder damit treibt. Sie wirken wie ein Gleitlager, nicht wie eine Scheibenbremse.  Bevor Du Beläge runter hast, haben sich vorher die Kupplungsscheiben im Kupplungskorb eingearbeitet und das macht Ärger. Keine langen Schleiforgien, niemals ohne Kupplungsspiel fahren und Lastenwechsel weitestgehend vermeiden, dazu aufpassen, dass die Ölviskosität passt, denek cih erste Erfahrungen im Rennbetreib mit Crastol 10W-60 zurück, fda mussten dann härtere Kupplungsfedern rein. Dann halten Motorradkupplungen unbegrenzt. Keines meiner Motorrräder mit z.T. 200.000 gefahreren Kilometern brauchte neue Beläge, und das trotz zum Teil hohem Anteil auf Rennstrecken.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. Mai 2018)

Ich war spontan zur Besichtigung beim Händler. Das Mopped sah gut in Schuss aus, die Kratzer am Auspuff und den Fußrasten waren minimal und nur die Reifen schon vier Jahre alt. Das Getriebe schaltete auch noch schön knackig.  Allerdings war mir der Händler suspekt ohne Ende, weshalb ich das Motorrad auch nicht kaufe. Das ging schon damit los, dass er mir einfach so eine 1-Jahres Garantie von WENA dazugeben wollte. Kurz gegoogelt: natürlich ein Abzockverein deluxe.  Außerdem gab es kein Scheckheft mehr und die Rechnungen für Wartung und Reparaturen sind in der Fahrschule, wo Chaos herrsche und Kopien seien auch nicht möglich.

Ne ne, auch wenn es schade ist, aber da klingeln alle Alarmglocken bei mir.

@interessierterUser Würde ich am liebsten! Leider hält sich da die Auswahl arg in Grenzen. Wahrscheinlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich auch abseits von Berlin schauen muss. Ist ja mit der Bahn alles gut zu erreichen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Mai 2018)

Wenn du ne gut erhaltene Street Triple R mit Scheckheft willst, musst du mich fragen. Das ist grad meine letzte Saison.


----------



## shadie (31. Mai 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Ich war spontan zur Besichtigung beim Händler. Das Mopped sah gut in Schuss aus, die Kratzer am Auspuff und den Fußrasten waren minimal und nur die Reifen schon vier Jahre alt. Das Getriebe schaltete auch noch schön knackig. Allerdings war mir der Händler suspekt ohne Ende, weshalb ich das Motorrad auch nicht kaufe. Das ging schon damit los, dass er mir einfach so eine 1-Jahres Garantie von WENA dazugeben wollte. Kurz gegoogelt: natürlich ein Abzockverein deluxe.  Außerdem gab es kein Scheckheft mehr und die Rechnungen für Wartung und Reparaturen sind in der Fahrschule, wo Chaos herrsche und Kopien seien auch nicht möglich.
> 
> Ne ne, auch wenn es schade ist, aber da klingeln alle Alarmglocken bei mir.
> 
> @interessierterUser Würde ich am liebsten! Leider hält sich da die Auswahl arg in Grenzen. Wahrscheinlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich auch abseits von Berlin schauen muss. Ist ja mit der Bahn alles gut zu erreichen.



Wie steht es denn um die bandit die du dir rausgepickt hast?



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn du ne gut erhaltene Street Triple R mit Scheckheft willst, musst du mich fragen. Das ist grad meine letzte Saison.



betitelst du dich damit selbst als alten Kerl? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Such Dir einen erfahrenen alten Vorbesitzer, der mit Liebe und Sorgfalt sein Motorrad selber wartete. Meine Meinung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Mai 2018)

Würde nie etwas anpacken, was nicht ausschließlich in der Werkstatt des Herstellers gewartet wurde.

Nun, manchmal kommt man sich mit 29 etwas alt vor.


----------



## shadie (31. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Würde nie etwas anpacken, was nicht ausschließlich in der Werkstatt des Herstellers gewartet wurde.
> 
> Nun, manchmal kommt man sich mit 29 etwas alt vor.



Ach wo....ich bin auch nur 3 Jahre jünger 
Aber ich werde von meiner jungen Frau wohl "jung gehalten"


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. Mai 2018)

Die Bandit war letztendlich schon weg.

Und ich fürchte, die Street Triple ist nicht im Budget (und wohl leider auch zu klein :/ )


----------



## shadie (31. Mai 2018)

Hmmm schade


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Mai 2018)

Ich werde die Street Triple für 4500 inserieren. Wenn die für 4250 gekauft wird, passt das.

Naja, wenn man dann aber auf einmal eine 3 vorne stehen hat, ist man das erste mal näher an der 40 als an der 20. Das ist schon etwas anderes. Nicht, dass sich das jemals auf mein Verhalten auswirken würde. Dafür liebe ich das Leben viel zu sehr.


----------



## blautemple (31. Mai 2018)

So, den Feiertag gut genutzt und knapp 200km durch den Steigerwald geballert. Dem Regen sind wir die ganze Zeit um Haaresbreite entwischt


----------



## shadie (1. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> So, den Feiertag gut genutzt und knapp 200km durch den Steigerwald geballert. Dem Regen sind wir die ganze Zeit um Haaresbreite entwischt



In Hamburg leider kein Feiertag gehabt....

Gestern um 1 erst eingepennt und um 6 klingelte der Wecker / zudem scheinbar schlecht geschlafen.
Frauchen meinte heute morgen ich hätte gesagt "was für ein scheiß Ort" während ich gepennt habe.

Bin trotzdem mit Möpp da / Tag kann nur besser werden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Juni 2018)

Wollte heute ins Bergische fahren, aber es schüttet seit paar Stunden. Gewitter gibts auch dazu. Wahrscheinlich werden später wieder paar Straßen unbefahrbar sein. Da kann man sich auch nicht wirklich über die Abkühlung freuen.


----------



## shadie (1. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wollte heute ins Bergische fahren, aber es schüttet seit paar Stunden. Gewitter gibts auch dazu. Wahrscheinlich werden später wieder paar Straßen unbefahrbar sein. Da kann man sich auch nicht wirklich über die Abkühlung freuen.



Joa und ich habe wieder mal ne Unwetterwarnung aber Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von grad mal 20%.
Zudem sieht der Himmel wieder nicht nach Unwetter aus.

Bin heute mit Möpp gekommen / habe aber auch um 14 Uhr Feierabend / von daher juckt mich das sowieso aktuell nicht.

Abgekühlt ist es echt ein wenig / von 32°C auf 26°C / ist schon wesentlich erträglicher.


----------



## blautemple (1. Juni 2018)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es jetzt am Wochenende aussieht, aber ich bin mal vorsichtig optimistisch 

Edit: Würde hier eigentlich Interesse an einem Forentreffen in der Eiffel oder so bestehen?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Edit: Würde hier eigentlich Interesse an einem Forentreffen in der Eiffel oder so bestehen?


Wenn es zeitlich passt, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2018)

Eifel heisst das.

Ja wäre dabei.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2018)

Wann habt ihr denn so grob Zeit? 

Gleich wird wieder eine Runde gedreht, muss bei dem Wetter einfach sein


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Juni 2018)

An Sonntagen im Juli/August. 

Hier is grad richtig bewölkt. Sieht nach Regen aus.


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr denn so grob Zeit?
> 
> Gleich wird wieder eine Runde gedreht, muss bei dem Wetter einfach sein



Hier ist Topp heute nur es geht gleich zum Grillen. Vielleicht nach Mittag.

Treten geht ei mir grob eigentlich immer mal am WE in der Eifel.


----------



## DARPA (3. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Edit: Würde hier eigentlich Interesse an einem Forentreffen in der Eiffel oder so bestehen?



Durch meine bisherige Auto Vergangenheit bin ich Forentreffen gewohnt,  also ich wäre dabei. Ist nochmal cooler, Nasen zu den Nicknames zu kennen. WE kann ich mir meistens kurzfristig freihalten.
Und da ich jetzt weiss, wo DesinformierterLoser wohnt, hätte ich schonmal mindestens 1 Weggefährten 

-------------------------------------------

Heute war ein perfekter Tag. Erst geschraubt, dann gefahren, dann geputzt. 
Je mehr ich fahre, desto mehr weiss ich, die richtige Entscheidung  getroffen zu haben. Kann mit dem Eimer echt gut das fahren wieder lernen  und hab gleichzeitig voll Spaß.

Und weils so schön war, noch ein Shot vorm schlafen gehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2018)

Ich mache morgen mal eine Gruppe auf, dann kann man das einfacher besprechen.


----------



## shadie (4. Juni 2018)

Hmmm sind für mich 5 Stunden Autobahn von HH aus / das wird dieses Jahr mangels Urlaub (alles verplant) wohl eher nix mehr sorry 


Bin am Wochenende nicht ganz so viel gefahren, viel zu tun gehabt.

Frauchen hat letzte Woche Freitag meinen Auspuff über Mitarbeiter EK bestellt 
Der kann dann gleich diese Woche abgeholt + montiert werden.

Dazu noch eine 2. Gopro Hero 5.


----------



## blautemple (4. Juni 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Durch meine bisherige Auto Vergangenheit bin ich Forentreffen gewohnt,  also ich wäre dabei. Ist nochmal cooler, Nasen zu den Nicknames zu kennen. WE kann ich mir meistens kurzfristig freihalten.
> Und da ich jetzt weiss, wo DesinformierterLoser wohnt, hätte ich schonmal mindestens 1 Weggefährten



Ich habe mal eine Gruppe erstellt und euch eingeladen, dann können wir einen Termin ausmachen.


----------



## dressler18 (4. Juni 2018)

Bitburg ist doch auch in der Eifel oder ? Dort kenne ich mich sogar ein wenig aus, da dort bis vor einem Jahr noch jedes Jahr die Paintball Europameisterschaft stattfand! Hab mir schon öfters gedacht das dort schöne Strecken sind. Leider sind es von mir aus auch 5-6 Stunden Autobahnfahrt d.h. mit dem Bike brauch ich sicher noch länger. Für ein normal kurzes Wochenende zu langer Fahrweg. Leider!

Seit 30. Mai hat bei uns das Furkajoch wieder offen! Gleich mal drüber getukert, ist definitiv eine der besten und schönsten Strecken in der Gegend. Wahnsinn wie schnell der Schnee weggeschmolzen ist. Am 20. April bin ich schon mal hoch weils realtiv warm war und stand dann bei der geschlossenen Schranke und 1m Schnee auf der Straße dahinter


----------



## blautemple (4. Juni 2018)

Letztendlich war Eifel auch nur eine Idee, man kann ja auch woanders hinfahren


----------



## shadie (4. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Letztendlich war Eifel auch nur eine Idee, man kann ja auch woanders hinfahren



Wie wärs mit Hamburg, hier gibts so viele tolle Strecken.......NICHT 

Bei mir wirds leider echt bei allem was weiter weg ist als zum Harz schwierig.
Und Harz ist recht weit weg von den Süddeutschen unter uns.

Kommendes Jahr wäre ich aber definitiv mal dabei!
Dann steht hoffentlich kein Arbeitgeberwechsel + Umzug an.

Wenn es sich hingegen auf die letzte Juli Woche / erste August Woche legen lassen würde.
Da bin ich mit Frauchen sowieso unterwegs durch ganz DE.

Start am 27.7.18 in Hamburg.
Stops in:
Hannover
Essen
Darmstadt
Bodensee

und dann wieder hoch aber weiter östlich / da kenne ich bis auf Nürnberg und Berlin aber noch nicht die ganzen Stops

Rückkehr am 05.08.2018


----------



## DOcean (4. Juni 2018)

Eifel war ich letzes Jahr für 3 Tage...

1 Tag Luxemburg
1 Tag Eifel
1 Tag Mosel

war sehr cool, gute Strecken gehabt...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Juni 2018)

Ich weiß, wo die Eifel liegt, kenne mich da allerdings nicht aus. Ich fahre meistens ins Bergische, Siegerland oder Sauerland.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juni 2018)

Wer von Euch hat Erfahrungen mit Helmfreisprecheinrichtungen (z.B. Sena)  zum Nachrüsten gesammelt? 

Mich interessiert keine Diskussion über das Für und Wider von so etwas - ich möchte mir so etwas anschaffen um in erster Linie ein Motorrad-Navi damit zu koppeln, mich ggfs. in der Gruppe abzusprechen, meiner Mitfahrerin zu unterhalten und ggfs. darüber telefonieren zu können.

Da dies ein Bereich ist, in dem ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne, wäre ich da auf Eure Erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2018)

Wir haben 2 Scala Rider Q3 heißen die glaube ich.

Haben die aber nur geholt weil wir da über Mitarbeiter EK noch preiswerter rangekommen sind.
Die Teile haben aber so Ihre Tücken / das Modell kann ich daher nicht empfehlen.

Hängt sich manchmal auf wenn Frauchen nebenbei navi laufen hat.
bei Ihr geht es Navi + Intercom an zu haben / bei mir geht nur eins von beiden.
Wir haben KP wieso.

Aber auch die Teile von Shoei sind da nicht viel besser.

Mit Sena habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen.


An sich finde ich die Dinger auch mega genial.
Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass in deinem Helm ausreichend Platz dafür ist.
bei mir ist das im NRX so ne Sache, da liegt der Lautsprecher so gut wie aufm Ohr auf.....dadurch ist der Ton bei mir leiser.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Juni 2018)

Bei der Tour heute Abend ist mir so viel Zeugs gegen das Visier geflogen, dass ich auf dem Rückweg nur noch mit einem Auge vernünftig sehen konnte. Das ist grad ja, als fuhr man durch den Dschungel.


----------



## DOcean (6. Juni 2018)

Ich hab die Nolan eigenen Variate drin...

Bis auf kurze Telefonate und ein bißchen Musik hören hab ich aber noch nicht viel gemacht... Vorteil war bei mit der Helm war vorbereitet und daher passte alles.


----------



## blautemple (6. Juni 2018)

Bei uns in der Gruppe wird recht häufig das Senna S20 Evo genutzt, zwar etwas teurer aber die Qualität soll top sein.
Ich persönlich habe aber keins, da ich sowas schlicht nicht brauche ^^


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Bei der Tour heute Abend ist mir so viel Zeugs gegen das Visier geflogen, dass ich auf dem Rückweg nur noch mit einem Auge vernünftig sehen konnte. Das ist grad ja, als fuhr man durch den Dschungel.



Dito / das fängt meistens so gegen 20 Uhr an richtig heftig zu werden.
Bei einem Ort hats auf einmal Klatsch gemacht und ich habe in einem Aufwasch ne ganze Fliegenfamilie platzen lassen.

Zudem ist mir während der Fahrt ein "Ohrkneifer" (diese kleinen Käfer mit den scheren vorne dran) Ihr wisst schon was ich meine.
In meinen Schuh gekrabelt....während der fahrt.

Dachte erst, das ist der Reißverschluss der Lederhose.
Bis er dann mal beherzt zugebissen hat 

Also an der Landstraße gehalten und den ungebetenen gast aus dem Schuh entfernt.
Oh man ey


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Juni 2018)

Langsam wird es ernst mit dem Motorradkauf, denn jetzt habe ich noch zwei zur Auswahl. Eine 2008er CBF600 mit 20k runter und morgen schaue ich mir noch eine BMW R1150R mit 50k an.


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> BMW R1150R mit 50k an.



BMW mit 50K......grad erst eingefahren 

Würde aber glaube ich persönlich trotzdem eher zur CBF tendieren.

Warum eigentlich keine SV?

Hatte gestern nen Freund hier der hat sich ne SV ich glaube BJ2007 gekauft / die ist echt sexy mit Ihrem Hintern.
Dafür sieht sie halt wie fast alle 2Zylinder aus wie ein Fahrrad, mega schmal.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Juni 2018)

Das Fahrwerk der SV taugt nicht zum Heizen. Hatte ja früher selber eine. Fährt sich wie ein Schwamm.
Leider eine generelles Problem der Einsteigerklasse.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Juni 2018)

Bei der BMW sind viele Extras dabei wie Koffer, Heizgriffe und Sturzbügel. Beide vom 1. Besitzer und scheckheftgepflegt. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Boxermotor fährt. Immerhin 40 Nm mehr Drehmoment bei 3000rpm weniger.


----------



## DOcean (7. Juni 2018)

ich mag die Boxer nicht, daher war bei mir nur die CBF oder ne Bandit in der Auswahl...

Aber sind beides gute, "freundliche" Maschinen...


----------



## Icedaft (7. Juni 2018)

Für die GS die neongelbe Warnweste und das orange Rundumwarnlicht für den Helm nicht vergessen mit zu kaufen...


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Für die GS die neongelbe Warnweste und das orange Rundumwarnlicht für den Helm nicht vergessen mit zu kaufen...



Der war böse 

Oh man......haben ja meinen Auspuff bestellt / da stand noch KW23 als Liefertag.
Jetzt sieht man online KW30....entweder / die haben welche bekommen und versendet und sind wieder auf null/ und das ist der Termin für die nächste Lieferung

Oder aber das ist die Lieferung die für KW23 geplant war / welche nun um 7 wochen verschoben wurde ?!

......naja am Samstag ist Sie wieder im Laden, da wird Sie mal nachfragen.

Eigentlich keinen Bock noch mal 7 Wochen auf besseren Sound zu warten.
Da gebe ich lieber 50 € mehr dann aus und kaufe mir was, das sofort ab Lager lieferbar ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Juni 2018)

Ich wollte mir auch immer einen neuen Auspuff kaufen. Underseat kommt im Sommer gar nicht gut. Als wäre es nicht bereits warm genug, grillt man sich noch den Hintern.
Mein Vater konnte mich aber überreden, dass man 700€ sinnvoller investieren kann. Hoffentlich bekommt er trotzdem Enkelkinder.


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir auch immer einen neuen Auspuff kaufen. Underseat kommt im Sommer gar nicht gut. Als wäre es nicht bereits warm genug, grillt man sich noch den Hintern.
> Mein Vater konnte mich aber überreden, dass man 700€ sinnvoller investieren kann. Hoffentlich bekommt er trotzdem Enkelkinder.



Spiegeleier im Sommer 

Na 700 € werden es bei mir nicht.
Der Hurric Endtopf kostet grad mal 250 € / mit Mitarbeiterrabatt weitaus weniger.

Nur leider warte ich schon seit 2 Wochen......wenn ich jetzt noch mal 7 Wochen warten soll storniere ich und nehme einen anderen.


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2018)

Ich bin aktuell schwer am überlegen den hier: TSTT765-001 TRIUMPH Street Triple : BODIS EXHAUST zu gönnen, zusammen mit einem Quickshifter 
Aktuell siegt aber noch die Vernunft ^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Juni 2018)

Ich träumte diese Nacht irgendwie durchgehend von der MV Agusta Dragster 800 RR und bekomme sie nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. 
Allein dieses Heck samt Kennzeichenhalterung... Zum Glück sagen mir die Farbkombinationen gar nicht zu. Wozu einen Gitterrohrrahmen, wenn man ihn in dezentem schwarz lässt?


----------



## blautemple (8. Juni 2018)

Gibt doch verschiedene Farben und in einer ist der Rahmen rot 
Aber mir gefällt dich auch richtig gut, aber der Kennzeichenhalter wäre bei mir wie immer das erste was gewechselt wird


----------



## Rat Six (8. Juni 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat Erfahrungen mit Helmfreisprecheinrichtungen (z.B. Sena)  zum Nachrüsten gesammelt?


Ich verwende das Cardo Packtalk und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Einbau war leicht und die Qualität der Sprachübertragung ist sehr gut. Es koppelt auch problemlos mit anderen Herstellern und der Akku hält erstaunlich lange. Das Packtalk hat noch den Vorteil, dass es im gegensatz zu Sena eine IP Zertifizierung hat und einen sehr guten Geräuschfilter am Mikro.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Gibt doch verschiedene Farben und in einer ist der Rahmen rot
> Aber mir gefällt dich auch richtig gut, aber der Kennzeichenhalter wäre bei mir wie immer das erste was gewechselt wird


Die rot-weiß-grün-schwarze? Na... die sieht aus, wie aus dem Zirkus entflohen.
Wieso wollte man die Kennzeichenhalterung bei der Dragster wechseln? Damit man das Hinterrad besser sieht?


----------



## blautemple (8. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die rot-weiß-grün-schwarze? Na... die sieht aus, wie aus dem Zirkus entflohen.
> Wieso wollte man die Kennzeichenhalterung bei der Dragster wechseln? Damit man das Hinterrad besser sieht?



Huch, ich war bei der normalen Brutale RR 
Ich finde diese Art von Kennzeichenhalter einfach unfassbar hässlich...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Huch, ich war bei der normalen Brutale RR
> Ich finde diese Art von Kennzeichenhalter einfach unfassbar hässlich...


Die reguläre unterm Heck oder die hinterm Rad?


----------



## blautemple (8. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die reguläre unterm Heck oder die hinterm Rad?



Die hinterm Rad.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Juni 2018)

Hmm... Lieber ein verdeckes Rad als ein verdecktes Heck denke ich mir da.


----------



## blautemple (8. Juni 2018)

Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker so verschieden, sonst würde wir ja alle das gleiche Motorrad fahren


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Juni 2018)

Sprach der Street Triple Fahrer zum Street Triple Fahrer.


----------



## blautemple (8. Juni 2018)

Unsere haben immerhin unterschiedliche Motoren


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Juni 2018)

Ja, und dir fehlt meine Sitzheizung.


----------



## blautemple (8. Juni 2018)

Sowas kommt nicht mal in die Nähe meiner Motorräder


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Juni 2018)

Ich meinte den Underseat-Auspuff. 

Dieses Wochenende werde ich nicht fahren können. Mal schauen, was das Wetter nächste Woche bringt.

Feierabend, shalom!


----------



## blautemple (8. Juni 2018)

Noch mal gerettet 

Bei mir ist es vom Wetter abhängig, das ist mal wieder super unvorhersehbar...


----------



## dressler18 (11. Juni 2018)

Letzte Woche den neuen Lenker bekommen total gefreut und gleich früher von Arbeit heim! Ausgepackt und siehe da er kam in chrom statt schwarz -.- 
Hab ich mir gedacht scheis drauf machste mal den Original Lenker ab und schaust ob's von der Ergonomie und Optik passt. Schaut super aus und fühlt sich super an. Trotzdem am Freitag noch retour geschickt mit der Bitte um Austausch in der richtigen Farbe. Original Lenker bau ich nicht mehr drann und jetzt stehts ohne Lenker in der Garage rum. Hoffentlich bekomm ich ihn diese Woche noch. Fotos gibts dann naütlrich auch.


----------



## Rat Six (12. Juni 2018)

So, Gestern meine Twin geholt, endlich sind die neuen Reifen drauf.

Der Countdown läuft, am Samstag gehts los mit der Islandreise, bin sehr gespannt wie sich die Africa Twin und der neue Reifen dort schlagen.


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

Ich war am Freitag aufm Mogo 

*Mo*torrad *Go*ttesdienst

20.000 Motorradfahrer treffen sich am Michel in Hamburg.
Dann gibts erst mal Livemusik / danach dann einen "Gottesdienst", den wir überhaupt nicht mitgehört haben.
Und dann gings mit den 20.000 Bikes nach Buchholz.

War schon ein sehr geiles Event muss ich sagen.
Der Moment als es hieß Motoren AN war einfach genial.

Auch wenn mir nach den ersten 15 Minuten leicht schwindelig geworden ist durch die ganzen Abgase.
Auf der Autobahn mit 60-70 gings dann wieder.

Hatten natürlich auch wieder Halbstarke dabei die meinten den Affen machen zu müssen.
Mit ner 125er vollgas beschleunigen um dann zu merken, "ohhh die Harley vor mir bremst", wäre dem fast drauf gescheppert, vorder und Hinterrad haben blockiert, der hat jetzt nen eckigen Reifen  selbst schuld.

In Buchholz gabs dann Motorradevents stunts etc. Liveband.

War ein rundum gelungener Tag.

Einen Unfall gab es wegen einem der ne Panne hatte und Ihm ein 65 jähriger reingefahren ist.
Beide schwer verletzt.
Wie das bei 40KMH geht frage ich mich bis heute......zu mal man eh schon zig Motorrädern ausweichen musste die "stehen geblieben sind", warum man dann direkt in einen rein rasselt der ne Panne hat......naja......Unachtsamkeit vielleicht.


----------



## DARPA (12. Juni 2018)

Das wär mir viel zu überlaufen, da hätte ich kein Spaß dran.

Deswegen bin ich auch nicht mehr an Carfreitag unterwegs.


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das wär mir viel zu überlaufen, da hätte ich kein Spaß dran.
> 
> Deswegen bin ich auch nicht mehr an Carfreitag unterwegs.



Ich sags mal so, es war mal ein Erlebnis, dass ich mir mal vorgenommen habe zu machen.

Ob ich da nächstes Jahr erneut dran teilnehme......weiß ich nicht.

Das abschließende Event in Buchholz war halt richtig gut.
Die 50-60 KMH Fahrt dorthin waren aber.....gääääähhhnnnn


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juni 2018)

So etwas ähnliches gab es bei uns auch. War wohl eine Aktion, um Spenden für kranke Kinder zu sammeln.
Motorradkorso in Dusseldorf fur Kinderhospiz-Arbeit - Rheinland - Nachrichten - WDR

Ich habe am Shabbat (Samstag) den Gottesdienst in unserer Gemeinde vorbereitet, als draußen bestimmt 15 (oder länger) Minuten lang Motorradfahrer in Richtung Düsseldorfer Innenstadt fuhren.
Wenigstens diente das Verkehrschaos einem guten Zweck.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. Juni 2018)

Rat Six schrieb:


> So, Gestern meine Twin geholt, endlich sind die neuen Reifen drauf.
> 
> Der Countdown läuft, am Samstag gehts los mit der Islandreise, bin sehr gespannt wie sich die Africa Twin und der neue Reifen dort schlagen.



Viel Spaß! Fährst du in die Highlands? Ich war im Februar auf Island und da waren die Straßen (mit PKW) gerade gut genug, um ein mal um die Insel zu fahren.


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß! Fährst du in die Highlands? Ich war im Februar auf Island und da waren die Straßen (mit PKW) gerade gut genug, um ein mal um die Insel zu fahren.



Habe auch gehört, dass auf der ganzen Insel die Straßen mehr als bescheiden sein sollen.
Ist da was dran?

Wollten da kommendes Jahr mit ner bandit und ner ER6F eigentlich mal ein 10 Tagesurlaub machen.
Hauptsächlich nach Schottland.
Aber wenn ich dafür ne Tracer oder so brauche.........überlege ich mri das noch mal


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. Juni 2018)

Die Ringstraße, an der die meisten Städte liegen, sowie ein Großteil der Straßen am Golden Circle sind asphaltiert und die meiste Zeit schlaglochfrei. Der Rest sind überwiegend Schotterstraßen. Sobald man sich aber abseits dieser Routen bewegt oder eine eine Unterkunft hat, die nicht direkt an der Ringstraße liegt, werden die Straßen sehr schnell sehr schlecht. Medizinballtiefe Schlaglöcher oder schlammige Waldwege sind keine Seltenheit.  In Richtung Landesinnere soll es noch schlimmer sein, da man teilweise Bäche furten muss. 

Dazu kommt, dass ich im Winter da war und Schnee, Regen und zugefrorene Straßen Alltag waren. Dafür sind die Isländer super auf das Wetter vorbereitet, z.B. gibt es eine App bzw. Webseite, die den Zustand der Straßen angibt. Road conditions in Iceland | Road conditions in Iceland | The Icelandic Road and Coastal Administration Wobei deren Definition von "Slippery" in Deutschland schon eine Massenpanik unter den Autofahrern auslösen würde.  Da aber alle Spikes an den Reifen haben, ging es auch, solange man im Auto blieb.

Solange man also auf der Ringstraße bleibt und Allrad hat, geht es auch im Winter. Wie es mitm Mopped unterm Hintern ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Kalt dürfte es sein.


----------



## Rat Six (15. Juni 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß! Fährst du in die Highlands? Ich war im Februar auf Island und da waren die Straßen (mit PKW) gerade gut genug, um ein mal um die Insel zu fahren.


Danke. Zumindest eine Route durch die Highlands habe ich im Hinterkopf, wahrscheinlich die Sprengisandur. Kommt natürlich sehr auf den Wasserstand in den Furten an. Zu hohe Temperaturen, also Schmelzwasser ist aktuell eher nicht das Problem, aber Regenfälle könnten mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (18. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich es noch mal nach Island schaffe, will ich definitiv auch in die Highlands. Bin gespannt, wie sich die Africa Twin dort schlägt.


Ich brauche noch mal euren Rat: Ich gucke mir nachher zum einen eine Bandit an und dann auch noch eine CBF 600 an (beide rot ), mit der der Verkäufer letztes Jahr hingefallen ist bei ca. 5-10km/h. Danach wurden in einer Honda Werkstatt der Lenker und das Lenkkopflager getauscht (Rechnungen vorhanden). Gibt es irgendwas spezielles außer den beiden, worauf ich beim Fahren/Inspizieren achten sollte?  Hier das Inserat: https://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-i...bs-tüv-große-inspektion-berlin/262614084.html


Ich hoffe ja, dass eine von beiden gut ist, denn ich will endlich fahren!


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2018)

Bei Honda kann ja eigentlich nichts kaputt gehen 
Da reicht es wohl sich die üblichen Verschleißteile genauer anzuschauen und ansonsten die Unfallschäden genau angucken um zu prüfen ob der Unfallhergang so wirklich hinkommt


----------



## shadie (18. Juni 2018)

Einfach mal beim Lenkereinschlag schauen ob das noch ok aussieht oder getauscht werden muss.

Daran kannst du auch erkennen wie heftig der Sturz war, sind da rießen kerben drinnen wars schon etwas heftiger.
Meien wurde auch auf die Seite gelegt (Bandit 650 K7) und man sieht am Lenkereinschlag gar nix, deshalb habe ich Sie dann auch mitgenommen.

Wenn die Honda aber auf die Seite gelegt wurde......solltest du mal noch was raus quetschen.....

Meine Bandit 650 K7 mit damals 27k Kilometer und einmal auf die Seite gelegt (mit Sturzbügeln, Auspfuf wieder erneuert) hat mich grad mal 2300 € gekostet.

Kann aber halt sein, dass irgendwer über 3000 dafür bezahlt, wir sind mitten in der Saison......da findet man schnell käufer.
ich habe im Winter gekauft.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. Juni 2018)

Danke für eure Ratschläge. Ich kann überhaupt nicht einschätzen, ob Schäden und Hergang zusammenpassen. Laut Verkäufer ist er einem Hindernis ausgewichen und hat gebremst. Dadurch, dass es in einer Kurve war, konnte er die Maschine nicht mehr halten und ist mit 5-10km/h nach links weggerutscht. Zusätzlich habe ich beim Inspizieren ein paar Kratzer auf der rechten Seite am Motorblock und am Auspuff entdeckt, die noch vom Vorbesitzer seien sollen. Sieht für mich allerdings nicht dramatisch aus.

Nach dem Wegrutschter nach links wurden in einer Hondawerkstatt Lenkrohr, Lenker, Lenkkopflager und Tank gewechselt. Die Delle im Radiator wurde nicht behandelt, siehe Bild. 

Ich wollte noch das ABS testen, aber bei 30km/h wollte es partout nicht auslösen.

Was sagt ihr?

Die Bandit hat mir übrigens nicht gefallen und war mir auch etwas zu klein. Am Donnerstag gucke ich mir noch eine 1250er an, die ist ja etwas größer.


----------



## dressler18 (20. Juni 2018)

seems legit.... Sieht halb so wild aus, wenn da mehr Wucht dahinter gewesen ist würd man das sicher sehen. 

Ich komme seit 2 Wochen nicht zum Fahren, warte immer noch auf die Neulieferung meines Lenkers. Hoffe das es heute soweit ist. Werkzeug, Bohrer und Bier für die Montage stehen schon bereit und fangen an einzustauben 

Immerhin hatte ich letztes Wochenende ein saugeiles Ersatzprogramm Nova Rock und kommendes Wochenende gehts auf Southside Festival. 
Danach steht dann eh schon fast der Sommerurlaub vor der Türe und ich habe zwei Wochen nur für mich und mein Bike


----------



## DARPA (20. Juni 2018)

Immer schwierig zu bewerten. Manchmal können Kleinigkeiten große Folgen haben.
Optimum ist natürlich wenn es von jeder Inspektion und Reparatur noch Rechnungen gibt, dann kann man sich das beste Bild machen.

Ansonsten muss das Ding vorallem fahren können. Da merkt man eigentlich schnell, wenn was nicht passt (vorallem im Bereich Lenkung und Aufhängung).


----------



## blautemple (20. Juni 2018)

Ich muss ehrlich gesagt zugeben das ich schon bei Umfallern ein eher ungutes Gefühl habe. Ich würde das wohl am ehesten vom persönlichen Eindruck vom Verkäufer abhängig machen, da kann man am ehesten einschätzen ob das alles so Sinn ergibt.


----------



## DARPA (20. Juni 2018)

Jap, generell würde ich auch immer ne unfallfreie kaufen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. Juni 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss das Ding vorallem fahren können. Da merkt man eigentlich schnell, wenn was nicht passt (vorallem im Bereich Lenkung und Aufhängung).



Ich habe die Rechnung von der 12'000er Inspektion und über den Austausch der defekten Teile (März 2018) nach dem Umfaller.

Nachtrag: da hatte jemand weniger Sorgen. Weg ist sie  Also weiter suchen...


----------



## shadie (21. Juni 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rechnung von der 12'000er Inspektion und über den Austausch der defekten Teile (März 2018) nach dem Umfaller.
> 
> Nachtrag: da hatte jemand weniger Sorgen. Weg ist sie  Also weiter suchen...



Wenn das ABS nicht greift würde ich eh die Finger weg lassen.

Wenn bei 30KMH und Vollbremsung nix regelt stimmt was nicht.


Die bandit 650 war zu klein ? 
Wie groß bist du denn ?

Ich bin 1,80m und bei mir passt die super 
Solltest du größer sein / mal an eine Supermoto gedacht?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (21. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Die bandit 650 war zu klein ?
> Wie groß bist du denn ?



Zwei Meter  Es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht fahren konnte, aber zum Beispiel war der Ganghebel ungünstig positioniert und das ganze Motorrad hat sich klein und fragil angefühlt. Und jetzt schreit bitte nicht alle "Enduro", denn mit der CBF geht's ja auch

außerdem sind mir die großen Enduros zu teuer...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Juni 2018)

Auf die K 1300 R von BMW passt man als Hüne auch gut drauf, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Passt dann optisch auch besser.


----------



## shadie (21. Juni 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Zwei Meter  Es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht fahren konnte, aber zum Beispiel war der Ganghebel ungünstig positioniert und das ganze Motorrad hat sich klein und fragil angefühlt. Und jetzt schreit bitte nicht alle "Enduro", denn mit der CBF geht's ja auch
> 
> außerdem sind mir die großen Enduros zu teuer...



Fragil???? die 240KG Bandit ?  alles klar 


ja gut 2 Meter ist halt auch.....groß? 


Vielleicht wirklich eher etwas Richtung Supermoto oder ne schöne große BMW.


Die CBF ist doch fast das gleiche Moped wie die bandit 

Lag vielleicht einfach am lenker, den finde ich nämlich auch etwas klein / wird noch gegen nen Superbike Lenker getauscht bei mir.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2018)

So, jetzt bin ich gerade doch schwach geworden und habe mir den SC-Project SC1-R gekauft. Sollte morgen ankommen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (27. Juni 2018)

Sehr gut. Stock AGA an nem Mopped geht einfach nicht.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2018)

Ach, so schlimm finde ich die Serienanlage von der aktuellen Streety gar nicht, ich habe es ja immerhin knapp 4 Monate und 6000km damit "ausgehalten"


----------



## dressler18 (28. Juni 2018)

Gestern Fahrsicherheitstraining gehabt. Hat mir sehr viel gebracht gerade was die richtige Blicktechnik und Bremstechnik angeht. 

Wir waren 10 Leute und nur zwei hatten ABS - aber auch nur aufgrund der Leihmotorräder (KTM Duke 125er) unser Trainer kommt aus dem Motorsport und ist schon als kleines Kind auf ner 50 ccm gesessen und konnte dementsprechend viele Beispiele bringen und gut erklären.

Auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache, sollten sich vor allem mal diejenigen anschauen bei denen das noch nicht Plficht war als sie ihren Schein gemacht haben! Wäre sogar dafür diese dazu zu verpflichten.

Was mich am meisten verwundert hat das er einen Vergleich zwischen ABS Vollbremsung und ohne gemacht hat. Ohne ABS hatte er sogar einen ewtas kürzeren Bremsweg, beide bei 50 km/h.  Natürlich hat er mehrmals betont das in einer Notsituaion niemand in der Lage ist ohne ABS perfekt zu bremsen und dann wird einfach voll auf die Bremse geknallt.


----------



## blautemple (28. Juni 2018)

Ich habe nächsten Samstag auch ein Intensivfahrtraining beim ADAC am Hockenheimring, mal gucken was da so gemacht wird.


----------



## DOcean (28. Juni 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten verwundert hat das er einen Vergleich zwischen ABS Vollbremsung und ohne gemacht hat. Ohne ABS hatte er sogar einen ewtas kürzeren Bremsweg, beide bei 50 km/h.  Natürlich hat er mehrmals betont das in einer Notsituaion niemand in der Lage ist ohne ABS perfekt zu bremsen und dann wird einfach voll auf die Bremse geknallt.



Ist völlig "normal" bzw. beim Auto auch so, das ABS muss ja damit die Lenkfähigkeit erhalten bleibt die Bremse lösen, Bremse lösen heißt aber weniger Verzögerung, weniger Verzögerung heißt längerer Bremsweg...

Aber ich glaub alle hier sind weit davon entfernt das (ohne ABS kürzeren Bremsweg) zu schaffen (mich selbst eingeschlossen)


----------



## Sixe44 (28. Juni 2018)

Moin Leute!

Ich bestelle diese Woche meine XSR700 

Hat jemand eine und kann mal berichten, wies mit der Robustheit etc aussieht?


----------



## blautemple (28. Juni 2018)

Das ist ja im Grunde im eine MT-07 mit anderer Optik, ergo nicht kaputt zu kriegen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

Wie kam ich nur auf die Idee, dass man goldene Felgen (Farbe) am Motorrad braucht? Dauert immer 2 Stunden mit der Reinigung. Man sieht jeden Fleck.
Dunkelgrau und matt müssen die sein!


----------



## DOcean (28. Juni 2018)

neues Mopped gefällig: Ethec: Schweizer Forscher entwickeln Elektro-Motorrad mit 400 km Reichweite |
    heise online


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

Wenn man bei einem Motorrad auf den Verbrennungsmotor verzichtet, muss es sich schon verdammt gut fahren, damit das jemand kauft. Im Video fährt sich das Teil so handlich wie die Langversion einer S-Klasse. 

Bei den technischen Daten auf der Homepage hat man das Gewicht bewusst nicht angegeben. Wiegt wahrscheinlich 400 kilo. 

400 km Reichweite sind natürlich ordentlich. Schaffe ich mit meiner Street Triple nicht.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juni 2018)

So, der Quickshifter ist auch bestellt. Jetzt reicht es erstmal mit Geld ausgeben fürs Motorrad 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2018)

Heute gibts endlich mal wieder ne Ausfahrt 
Ich hoffe die Batterie ist nicht schonwieder leer ^^


----------



## Becks-Gold- (30. Juni 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> Ist völlig "normal" bzw. beim Auto auch so, das ABS muss ja damit die Lenkfähigkeit erhalten bleibt die Bremse lösen, Bremse lösen heißt aber weniger Verzögerung, weniger Verzögerung heißt längerer Bremsweg...
> 
> Aber ich glaub alle hier sind weit davon entfernt das (ohne ABS kürzeren Bremsweg) zu schaffen (mich selbst eingeschlossen)



Also bei den neuen Möps erreicht das ABS schon den kürzesten Bremsweg, der möglich ist. Du hast die Theorie gut erklärt, jedoch ist der Vorgang von Bremse lösen und wieder ziehen mittlerweile so hoch getaktet, dass du das nicht mehr wahrnimmst. Diese Stotterbremse von früher gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## blautemple (30. Juni 2018)

Hier ist noch ein Bild mit der neuen Tröte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (2. Juli 2018)

Wenn man in einem Weinanbaugebiet wohnt, darf man da überhaupt noch Motorrad fahren, oder gibt es beim Alko-Test 2 Promille Erlass, wegen Gewohnheitskonsum...


----------



## blautemple (2. Juli 2018)

Fahren unter Alkoholeinfluss gilt hier als Kavaliersdelikt


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Fahren unter Alkoholeinfluss gilt hier als Kavaliersdelikt



Wenn man in der Kontrolle unter 0.5 hat muss man zuerst eine Flasche Wein kippen bevor man weiterfahren darf? ^^


----------



## blautemple (2. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Kontrolle unter 0.5 hat muss man zuerst eine Flasche Wein kippen bevor man weiterfahren darf? ^^



Klar, dafür habe ich immer einen Notefallbocksbeutel unterm Soziussitz


----------



## blautemple (6. Juli 2018)

Heute nach der Arbeit den Hobel mal wieder auf Vordermann gebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man will ja einen guten Eindruck beim Intensivfahrtraining machen 

Und hier noch die neueste Errungenschaft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. Juli 2018)

Noch jemand da, der die neuen, blauen Säulen für einen Blitzer hielt?
Ich bekam letztens nen Schock. Das Teil war so zwischen Bäumen platziert, dass  man es kaum sehen konnte...

2 von uns haben bereits ein kleines Mopped-Forentreffen abgehalten.


----------



## DARPA (11. Juli 2018)

Yo, war ne nice Tour. 

Diese Säulen schiessen ja aktuell wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Ich fahr inzwischen ganz entspannt dran vorbei, während alle anderen hart abbremsen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juli 2018)

Wenn man es weiß, ja. Zur Not immer auf blitzer.de schauen. 

Wieso versteckt man die Säule zwischen 2 Bäumen, wenn es nur für LKWs gedacht ist? Ich bekam so nen Schock, aber das sagte ich ja bereits.


----------



## shadie (12. Juli 2018)

so in letzter Zeit wenig geschrieben.
Neuer Arbeitgeber, alles sehr interessant und wenig Zeit daher (zum Glück).

Mein Auspuff den ich vor ZIG Wochen bestellt habe ist auch endlich eingetroffen.
Baue ich heute dran 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juli 2018)

Bilder!!!!! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (12. Juli 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bilder!!!!!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Bilder vorher/Nacher und Ton vorher/ohne pott/nachhher kommen diese Woche, spätestens am Wochenende


----------



## DARPA (15. Juli 2018)

War gestern ca. 200 km unterwegs, Wetter war perfekt.

Erinnert ihr euch noch, wie ich vor kurzem meine erste Probefahrt nach jahrelanger Pause beschrieben hab und ich mir "Gedanken" über Leistung gemacht hab. Bin inzwischen schon wieder voll dran gewöhnt ^^ Warum geht das nur immer so schnell 

Bin aktuell dabei, meine Kurvenlinien zu verbessern und mich mehr an Schräglagen ranzutasten. Ausserdem versuche ich noch das Fahrwerkssetup zu optimieren. Das Heck ist mir bei kurzen Bodenwellen etwas hubbelig.
Ansonsten macht mir die alte Dame viel Spaß


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Juli 2018)

Ich muss die Woche noch die Zündspule an meinem Mopped tauschen.. fast der ganze Hobel is schon zerlegt und ich komm immer noch nedd ran


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich muss die Woche noch die Zündspule an meinem Mopped tauschen.. fast der ganze Hobel is schon zerlegt und ich komm immer noch nedd ran



Teilweise grausam. Bei mir mußt du auch erstmal alles auseinanderlegen um irgendwo ranzukommen. Sehr furchtbar.


----------



## taks (16. Juli 2018)

Ich hätte nedmal eine Idee wo sich das Ding bei meinem Motorrad befindet ^^

Kurze Frage:
Weiss einer wie es mit dem Umbau von Sattel und Heck aussieht? Licht, Fender, Sattel
Braucht man da überhaupt zum TÜV? Oder was ist Prüfpflichtig?

Sowas in die Richtung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (16. Juli 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> War gestern ca. 200 km unterwegs, Wetter war perfekt.
> 
> Erinnert ihr euch noch, wie ich vor kurzem meine erste Probefahrt nach jahrelanger Pause beschrieben hab und ich mir "Gedanken" über Leistung gemacht hab. Bin inzwischen schon wieder voll dran gewöhnt ^^ Warum geht das nur immer so schnell
> 
> ...



Das ging fix.

Als ich damals den Unfall hatte und jetzt nach ca. 4 Jahren wieder angefangen habe hat das deutlich länger gedauert.
Fahre seit März wieder und kann so stand heute sagen, dass ich die Maschine beherrsche und es gerne mehr PS werden dürfen.

"Angststreifen" ist so gut wie weg und auf den Fotos sieht es auch schon ganz gut aus in Sachen Schräglage.


Bin mit dem Auspuff jetzt 2x gefahren und muss echt sagen, "alter schwede das Ding ist laut".

Es ist jetzt nicht unangenehm aber wenn man nachts um 10 durch ne Spielstraße mit 10kmh fahren soll.......fühlt man sich nicht so gut dabei.

Lustig ist es immer wenn man an die Ampel fährt bzw. von einer hohen Drehzahl Richtung 4000 Umdrehungen kommt.
Dann blubberts hinten ausm Pott raus und knallt ein kleines bisschen


----------



## blautemple (16. Juli 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Das ging fix.
> 
> Als ich damals den Unfall hatte und jetzt nach ca. 4 Jahren wieder angefangen habe hat das deutlich länger gedauert.
> Fahre seit März wieder und kann so stand heute sagen, dass ich die Maschine beherrsche und es gerne mehr PS werden dürfen.
> ...



Blubbern tut meiner praktisch die ganze Zeit, auch bei Konstantfahrt, richtig knallen tut er aber erst wenn er richtig heiß ist und der Motor richtig Drehzahl hat. Also wenn ich z.B. bei 100+ vom 3. in den 2. Gang herunterschalte.
Finde ich so aber ganz angenehm, das Knallen war nämlich schon sehr laut und das will ich den Anwohnern echt nicht antun ^^


----------



## DARPA (16. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Weiss einer wie es mit dem Umbau von Sattel und Heck aussieht? Licht, Fender, Sattel
> Braucht man da überhaupt zum TÜV? Oder was ist Prüfpflichtig?


Ist jetzt nur ins blaue geraten, aber ich denke das wichtigste ist die Beleuchtung. Also das zumindest eine dran ist ^^ 
Sattel und Fender seh ich jetzt nicht kritisch. 

Höchst offiziell ist natürlich jede Änderung prüfen und abnehmen zu lassen. Willste auf Nummer gehen, dann vorher mit nem Prüfer des Vertrauens drüber reden. Denn da spielt auch immer viel subjektive Ermässungssache mit rein.


Edit: Solange ne AGA nen Prüfzeichen hat, kann die gar nicht zu laut sein ^^
Mein Mivv Topf ist aber auch schweine laut, und hat dabei nen geiles Klangbild. Und kommt mit Einzellen Kat Technologie


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Juli 2018)

Muss mit meinem Mopped spätestens nächsten Monat zum TÜV... Habe keine Lust.


----------



## taks (16. Juli 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nur ins blaue geraten, aber ich denke das wichtigste ist die Beleuchtung. Also das zumindest eine dran ist ^^
> Sattel und Fender seh ich jetzt nicht kritisch.
> 
> Höchst offiziell ist natürlich jede Änderung prüfen und abnehmen zu lassen. Willste auf Nummer gehen, dann vorher mit nem Prüfer des Vertrauens drüber reden. Denn da spielt auch immer viel subjektive Ermässungssache mit rein.


Ok, dacht vielleicht hat gerade einer Erfahrung damit 



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Muss mit meinem Mopped spätestens nächsten Monat zum TÜV... Habe keine Lust.


Die Prüfung von meinem wäre schon ein Jahr überfällig, aber bekomme keine Einladung ^^


----------



## DARPA (16. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Muss mit meinem Mopped spätestens nächsten Monat zum TÜV... Habe keine Lust.


Kann dir ne sehr gute Prüfstelle empfehlen 
Aber an deinem Hobel ist doch nix kritisches, oder?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Juli 2018)

Ne, wird keine Probleme geben.
Ich fahre immer nach Düsseldorf Garath.


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Weiss einer wie es mit dem Umbau von Sattel und Heck aussieht? Licht, Fender, Sattel
> Braucht man da überhaupt zum TÜV? Oder was ist Prüfpflichtig?
> 
> ...



- Beleuchtung mittig mit allem was dazu gehört  ...Licht, Bremse, Blinker (Prüfzeichen auf allen LTE)
- Kennzeichenhalter + Beleuchtung, wenn seitlich, dann nur mit Gutachten oder Einzelabnahme
- Radabdeckung 

...bis jetzt sieht man an deinem Beispielhobel nix davon.


----------



## blautemple (16. Juli 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Edit: Solange ne AGA nen Prüfzeichen hat, kann die gar nicht zu laut sein ^^
> Mein Mivv Topf ist aber auch schweine laut, und hat dabei nen geiles Klangbild. Und kommt mit Einzellen Kat Technologie



Die Prüfzeichen helfen dir da gar nichts. Zu laut ist zu laut


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2018)

Wir haben schon nagelneue Anlagen mit E-Prüfzeichen getestet, die ~15-20 dB zu laut waren. Das ist Kundenverarsche und führt in der ersten Kontrolle zur Stilllegung. Sowas braucht man Sonntags bei der Ausfahrt...


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Juli 2018)

Ich würde mir inzwischen schon ne AGA wünschen die leiser ist als Serie... seit ich umgezogen bin gehen mir die Motorradfahrer am Ortsausgang inzwischen sowas von aufn Sack weil sich 99% davon einfach nicht im Griff haben


----------



## blautemple (16. Juli 2018)

Ich muss zugeben das ich auch gerne mal am Ortsausgang in den 1. oder 2. Gang herunterschalte um dann ordentlich Feuer zu geben ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Juli 2018)

Hier gehts leicht bergab und dann ab Ortsende gut 600m gerade aus... das ist an schönen Tagen am Wochenende nicht mehr feierlich.  Im Herbst gibts dazu aber in der Gemeinde eh ne Sitzung dass wir aus der Strecke ne 60er Strecke machen mit Blitzern und häufigeren Kontrollen am WE. Schilder aufstellen und um Rücksicht bitten hat die letzten 2 Jahre nicht funktioniert. Die meisten haben das eher als Herausforerung angesehen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich wieder eines der Plakate sehe, auf denen ausschließlich Männer als Raser dargestellt werden, gebe ich auch aus Prinzip Gas.
Man kann darauf auch hinweisen, ohne mich zu diskriminieren. 

Einen netten Hinweis bezüglich des Lärmes in einer Ortschaft würde ich hingegen nicht ignorieren.

Am besten sind dann so Stellen wie in Essen. "Hier lauert der Tod!" Da da frage ich mich manchmal, ob die in der Stadtverwaltung jemals Umgang mit Menschen hatten.


----------



## DARPA (16. Juli 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wir haben schon nagelneue Anlagen mit E-Prüfzeichen getestet, die ~15-20 dB zu laut waren. Das ist Kundenverarsche und führt in der ersten Kontrolle zur Stilllegung. Sowas braucht man Sonntags bei der Ausfahrt...



Ich werde nie verstehen, warum man wegen ner zu lauten AGA direkt stilllegen muss. Ne Mängelkarte versteh ich ja, aber welche akute Gefährdung geht denn davon aus?
Und elektrisch angetriebene Fahrzeuge werden mit Geräusch Simulatoren ausgerüstet, damit sich der Fußgänger nicht überfahren lässt.
Verrückte Welt. 

Richtig nervig finde ich nur diese lahmen Roller, welche permanent im Drehzahllimit fahren und dabei nur so vor sich hinkreischen.
Und weil die so langsam sind, brauchen die ewig um auf einen zuzufahren und genau so lange um wieder von meinem Standpunkt wegzufahren. Daher hört man die so lange. 


Und laut ist nicht automatisch geil. Klangbild, Farbe und Frequenzverlauf sind viel wichtiger.


----------



## shadie (17. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich würde mir inzwischen schon ne AGA wünschen die leiser ist als Serie... seit ich umgezogen bin gehen mir die Motorradfahrer am Ortsausgang inzwischen sowas von aufn Sack weil sich 99% davon einfach nicht im Griff haben



Kann ich nachvollziehen.
Wir sind genau aus dem Grund mittlerweile wenn wir Fotos von Schräglagenfahrten etc. machen wollen nur noch auf Strecken wo die Ortschaft weiter weg ist.
Bisher hat sich auch noch keiner beschwert und viele Kollegen wohnen in dem Ort.

Das Unnötige Gasaufreissen direkt neben einer Häuserreie habe ich noch nie so wirklich verstanden.
Bringt nur Ärger und im schlimmsten Fall Streckensperrungen für Biker.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Juli 2018)

Viel unnötiger als jedes Gasaufreißen ist ein lauter Auspuff. Manche Motorräder sind an der Ampel bereits so laut, dass es einfach nur nervt.
Ich verstehe den Auspuffwahn eh nicht. Sofern man wirklich nur den Endtopf wechselt, verliert man fast immer Leistung.


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> - Beleuchtung mittig mit allem was dazu gehört  ...Licht, Bremse, Blinker (Prüfzeichen auf allen LTE)
> - Kennzeichenhalter + Beleuchtung, wenn seitlich, dann nur mit Gutachten oder Einzelabnahme
> - Radabdeckung
> 
> ...bis jetzt sieht man an deinem Beispielhobel nix davon.



Beleuchtung & Reflektor ist klar, Kennzeichenhalter auch.
Bei der Radabdeckung bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher, muss da glaub am besten mal anrufen.
Hab Gestern noch das Gesetz durchgelesen und da steht nur, dass für Motorräder nicht die Regelungen der restlichen Fahrzeuge gilt.
Aber was genau gilt steht nicht drin 
Wohne nicht in D, wollt nur mal wissen ob jemand schonmal sowas eintragen lies auch wenn es bei uns andere Gesetze gibt. 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich würde mir inzwischen schon ne AGA wünschen die leiser ist als Serie... seit ich umgezogen bin gehen mir die Motorradfahrer am Ortsausgang inzwischen sowas von aufn Sack weil sich 99% davon einfach nicht im Griff haben


Ich wohne auch direkt am Ortsausgang und kenne das Problem nur zu gut...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Juli 2018)

Habe mein Mopped nun auf mobile.de inseriert. Die ersten 2 Anfragen waren direkt ne Betrugsmasche. Bekomme eine SMS aus den USA, in der man mich bittet, an eine E-Mail Adresse zu schreiben. Heute morgen wieder das gleiche. Wozu hat man denn seine Telefonnummer angegeben? 

Später kommt der erste Interessent. Muss dann mal schauen, bei welchem Händler ich die Brutale Dragster für eine Probefahrt bekomme. Panigale V4 wäre auch interessant.


----------



## DARPA (17. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Panigale V4 wäre auch interessant.


Dann kann ich aber keine Touren mehr mit dir fahren


----------



## blautemple (17. Juli 2018)

Das war bei mir damals genauso...

Ne MV Dragster oder Panigale V4 ist aber auch ne interessante Auswahl. Das sind ja zwei komplett verschiedene Moppeds ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (17. Juli 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich werde nie verstehen, warum man wegen ner zu lauten AGA direkt stilllegen muss. Ne Mängelkarte versteh ich ja, aber welche akute Gefährdung geht denn davon aus?



§19 (2) StVZO lesen und dann gibt es nichts mehr zu verstehen.



> Sie (die Betriebserlaubnis) erlischt, wenn Änderungen vorgenommen werden, durch die
> 
> 1. die in der Betriebserlaubnis genehmigte Fahrzeugart geändert wird,
> 2. eine Gefährdung von Verkehrsteilnehmern zu erwarten ist oder
> 3. das Abgas- oder Geräuschverhalten verschlechtert wird.


Es gibt da per Verordnung keine andere Möglichkeit, als ein Fahrzeug in diesem Falle direkt stillzulegen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Juli 2018)

Meine Streety ist verkauft. Wird morgen abgemeldet und Donnerstag abgeholt, wenn alles gut läuft.



DARPA schrieb:


> Dann kann ich aber keine Touren mehr mit dir fahren


Ach was, in den Kurven ist man mit denen nicht schneller und sonst darf ich auf der Landstraße auch nicht flotter fahren. 



blautemple schrieb:


> Ne MV Dragster oder Panigale V4 ist aber auch ne interessante Auswahl. Das sind ja zwei komplett verschiedene Moppeds ^^


Hauptsache leicht und ausgefallen und italienisch. Ist bei Motorrädern wie bei Frauen. 

Edit:
Mopped ist seit etwas mehr als einer Stunde weg und ich bin grad ziemlich traurig und geladen.


----------



## DARPA (20. Juli 2018)

> 3. das Abgas- oder Geräuschverhalten verschlechtert wird.


Aber das Geräuschverhalten wird doch verbessert durch eine schöne Anlage 




DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Mopped ist seit etwas mehr als einer Stunde weg und ich bin grad ziemlich traurig und geladen.


Traurig verstehe ich ja, ist immer schwierig Abschied zu nehmen. Deswegen versuche ich immer, meine Fahrzeuge in gute Hände zu geben. Aber warum geladen?

Sieh einfach zu, dass du dir was neues holst!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juli 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Traurig verstehe ich ja, ist immer schwierig Abschied zu nehmen. Deswegen versuche ich immer, meine Fahrzeuge in gute Hände zu geben. Aber warum geladen?
> 
> Sieh einfach zu, dass du dir was neues holst!


Weil ich so gerne noch einmal gefahren wäre. Fühlte sich so an, wie wenn einem Junkie die Spritze weggenommen wird. Der ist dann auch geladen.


----------



## blautemple (20. Juli 2018)

Deswegen habe ich erst die Neue gekauft, bevor ich die Alte verkauft habe ^^


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Viel unnötiger als jedes Gasaufreißen ist ein lauter Auspuff. Manche Motorräder sind an der Ampel bereits so laut, dass es einfach nur nervt.
> Ich verstehe den Auspuffwahn eh nicht. Sofern man wirklich nur den Endtopf wechselt, verliert man fast immer Leistung.



Ganz einfach, weil die heutigen Motorräder durch den ganzen Abgaswahn immer leiser werden.
Da hört man in seinem Helm nichts mehr von seinem Mopped.
Ich habe auch damals an meiner 1000er V2 einen LeoVince rangebaut, weil die Serienanlage einfach nach gar nichts klingt.
Es geht mir nicht darum, dass ich Aufmerksamkeit möchte, sondern ich mag den Sound und ich möchte etwas hören.

Alle neueren Motorräder klingen heutzutage nach nichts mehr. Da kann ich auch Roller fahren.

Die Ducati Streetfighter und Daytona 675, die ich damals mal gefahren bin, klangen auch mit den Serientöpfen gut.
Die Z1000 wieder nur mit LeoVince.

Schon als Kind mochte ich es, wenn die Motorräder mit ihren Sounds auf der Straße vorbeifuhren. Diese Sounds habe ich heutzutage nur, wenn ich eine andere Anlage ranbaue.


----------



## blautemple (20. Juli 2018)

Auch da kann man noch tricksen siehe Aprilia. Außerdem gibt es auch mit Euro 4 Motorräder die lauter sind als ihre Euro 3 Pendants. Die aktuelle Street Triple z.B.


----------



## taks (20. Juli 2018)

Meins hat Euro 1 und keinen Sound


----------



## Klutten (20. Juli 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Aber das Geräuschverhalten wird doch verbessert durch eine schöne Anlage


Durchaus, aber erklär das mal den uniformierten Bewegungsmeldern, die dir die Wochenendausfahrt streichen wollen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (21. Juli 2018)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich geschafft! Seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer Honda CBF 600 NA  

2010er Baujahr mit 27 000 km runter und top in Schuss. Topcase, Tankrucksack und Navi inkl. Dazu wurde im März eine große Inspektion+HU gemacht und am Donnerstag noch ein neuer Vorderreifen aufgezogen und die kleine Inspektion gemacht. Alles zusammen für drei große! Dazu ist es ein Garagenfahrzeug und am Mopped konnte ich keine Spuren vom Umfällen oder gar besonders aggressiver Fahrweise erkennen.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. Juli 2018)

Mit ABE und montiertem DB Killer können sie dir gar nichts streichen


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Am besten sind dann so Stellen wie in Essen. "Hier lauert der Tod!" Da da frage ich mich manchmal, ob die in der Stadtverwaltung jemals Umgang mit Menschen hatten.


Das geniale an der Ecke (Heidhausen Hammer-Straße?!) ist, dass es dank der mittlerweile danach montierten Querleisten tatsächlich gefährlich wird. Das Schild selbst dürfte locker aus den 70ern oder 80ern sein.


----------



## ich558 (21. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mit ABE und montiertem DB Killer können sie dir gar nichts streichen



Wenn die Kollegen der Meinung sind da passt was nicht können sie trotzdem stilllegen.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn die Kollegen der Meinung sind da passt was nicht können sie trotzdem stilllegen.



Ne, E-Kennzeichnung auf Auspuff + ABE + DB Killer und sie könne gar nichts machen.

Ist vollkommen legal.

Wenn du Sachen vom TüV abnehmen und eintragen lässt, ist das auch zugelassen und sie können deine Maschine deswegen nicht stilllegen.
Und genau das ist ja auch die E-Kennzeichnung und die ABE.

Ich habe noch nie einen Motorradfahrer gehört, dessen Maschine trotzdem stillgelegt wurde.

Ich hatte auch den LeoVince dran und war damit öfters beim TüV. Selbst der TüV hat da nie etwas gesagt.

Wenn dann doch mal ein etwas unwissender Polizist meint, dass das nicht in Ordnung ist, dann nimmst du dir nen Anwalt und schon wars das.
Wenn du den ESD nicht anbohrst oder sonstwas veränderst, können sie nichts machen.


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2018)

Mit deiner Meinung liegst du leider daneben. 



			
				siehe oben schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben schon nagelneue Anlagen mit E-Prüfzeichen getestet, die ~15-20 dB zu laut waren.


Das ist in der Praxis nicht selten und kann von der Polizei jederzeit mit Recht abgestraft werden - E-Prüfzeichen oder nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Juli 2018)

Und das E-Zeichen das drauf ist.. ist das auch genau das was zu dem ESD passt? Ich kann mich an Lampen erinnern die nen E-Zeichen samt Prüfnummer hatten.. wenn man sich die dazu gehörigen Papiere dann angesehen hat waren die für ne Anhängekupplung.... abe auf ebay wars legal. Ist fast so geil wie wenn man mal nen Tag bei der Prüfstelle ist und die krassen Jungs mit ihren quasi liegenden Kennzeichen dem Prüfer erklären dass das Serienmässig den falschen Winkel hat   Man kann dann selber darauf schliessen wie viel Intelligenz dann noch fürs Montieren von geprüften Anbauteilen übrig ist 

Wenn ein Schalldämpfer den Maximalwert mit E-Zeichen nicht einhält ist das Teil defekt und muss ebenfalls ersetzt werden.. 

Wobei die Motorradfahrer hier eh am eigenen Ast sägen. Jeder der mit den Brülldingern rumfährt sorgt nur dafür dass Fahrverbote schneller und häufiger kommen.  Eigentlich schade, weil das Fahren macht Spass  Muss mir aber jetzt echt mal so nen E-Bike mal ansehen. Das hat wohl durchaus was wenn man gemütlich so durch den Wald rollt und die Vögel dabei hört


----------



## ich558 (22. Juli 2018)

Habe kürzlich ein Video gesehen, wo ein Mädl mit Ixil Auspuff von der Polizei kontrolliert wurde und dieser zu laut war obwohl db Killer drin war mit E Nummer 

Ich muss sagen dass ich aber die meiste Zeit ohne fahre ihn aber zur Sicherheit immer unter der Bank dabei habe


----------



## DARPA (22. Juli 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich geschafft! Seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer Honda CBF 600 NA
> 
> 2010er Baujahr mit 27 000 km runter und top in Schuss. Topcase, Tankrucksack und Navi inkl. Dazu wurde im März eine große Inspektion+HU gemacht und am Donnerstag noch ein neuer Vorderreifen aufgezogen und die kleine Inspektion gemacht. Alles zusammen für drei große! Dazu ist es ein Garagenfahrzeug und am Mopped konnte ich keine Spuren vom Umfällen oder gar besonders aggressiver Fahrweise erkennen.



Glückwunsch 
Mit Honda macht man nix verkehrt. Wenn die gepflegt sind, kann man quasi blind kaufen. Das sind Dauerläufer.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## blautemple (22. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Habe kürzlich ein Video gesehen, wo ein Mädl mit Ixil Auspuff von der Polizei kontrolliert wurde und dieser zu laut war obwohl db Killer drin war mit E Nummer
> 
> Ich muss sagen dass ich aber die meiste Zeit ohne fahre ihn aber zur Sicherheit immer unter der Bank dabei habe



Lass den besser daheim. Wenn du den dabei hast kann dir auch noch Vorsatz unterstellt werden und dann wird es richtig teuer 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Mit deiner Meinung liegst du leider daneben.
> 
> 
> Das ist in der Praxis nicht selten und kann von der Polizei jederzeit mit Recht abgestraft werden - E-Prüfzeichen oder nicht.



Naja, dann muss die Polizei aber erstmal nachweisen, dass ich was dran verändert habe. Wenn nicht, haben sie keine Chance, v.a. wenn er neu ist.

Wie gesagt: Anwalt und sieh haben keine Chance.
Sie können dann höchstens den Hersteller angehen.



ich558 schrieb:


> Habe kürzlich ein Video gesehen, wo ein Mädl mit Ixil Auspuff von der Polizei kontrolliert wurde und dieser zu laut war obwohl db Killer drin war mit E Nummer
> 
> Ich muss sagen dass ich aber die meiste Zeit ohne fahre ihn aber zur Sicherheit immer unter der Bank dabei habe



Ganz einfach, im ESD is Dämmwolle drin. Ist der ESD schon sehr alt, musst du eigentlich die Dämmwolle ersetzen, da sich die immer mehr rausbrennt und dein ESD wird dadurch lauter.
Nur macht das keiner oder es weiß kaum einer. Selbst deine originale Anlage wird mit der Zeit lauter. Theoretisch müsstest du selbst da nach einer Zeit die Dämmwolle erneuern.

Dann gibt es auch Spezialisten, die brennen die Wolle selbst raus, damit er gleich am Anfang lauter ist 

Ich hatte auch den DB Killer immer unter meiner Sitzbank, aber ich wusste, wenn sie mich erwischen ist es Vorsatz 
Manche sind kulant, wenn du erwischt wurdest, dann darfst du ihn vor Ort reinschrauben. Das ist aber auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich.
Ich war selbst ohne DB Killer schon in der Stadt unterwegs und da waren öfters Polizeistreifen neben mir an der Ampel.
Wenn man nicht am Gas spielt und im unteren Drehzahlbereich bleibt, checken die das eh nicht.
Dafür gibt es extra ausgebildete Beamte, aber die sind nur bei geplanten Kontrollen vor Ort.


----------



## ich558 (22. Juli 2018)

Man kann ja sagen er ist dir rausgefallen und der Sprengring ist futsch 

aber ich fahre viel Kurzstrecke und hier auf dem Land ist das nicht so das Problem.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (22. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, dann muss die Polizei aber erstmal nachweisen, dass ich was dran verändert habe. Wenn nicht, haben sie keine Chance, v.a. wenn er neu ist.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Anwalt und sieh haben keine Chance.
> Sie können dann höchstens den Hersteller angehen.



Verändert oder nicht: du bist als Fahrer für den Zustand deines Fahrzeugs verantwortlich. Du musst dich dann mit dem Hersteller rumschlagen.


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, dann muss die Polizei aber erstmal nachweisen, dass ich was dran verändert habe. Wenn nicht, haben sie keine Chance, v.a. wenn er neu ist.


Du hast es scheinbar noch nicht verstanden. Richtig ist, dass dir die Polizei nachweisen muss das dein Moped zu laut ist, verändert sein muss aber nichts. Wie ich bereits erwähnte, gibt es genügend Abgasanlagen, die bereits bei Auslieferung zu laut sind und nicht dem genehmigten Typ entsprechen. Das Problem hat BMW zum Beispiel gerade mit den M-Performance-Schalldämpfern (Pkw M-Fahrzeuge), wo die verkauften Anlagen lauter sind, als die damals genehmigten. Ob da eine Absicht im Spiel ist, oder ein Hersteller irgendein anderes Material vervendet hat, welches negative Auswirkungen hat, spielt für dich als Fahrer keine Rolle. Du persönlich musst die Sache ausbaden und dich mit einem Händler auseinandersetzen. Die Karre bleibt aber im Zweifelsfall stehen, sofern du nicht auf Serie zurückbauen kannst.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Anwalt und sieh haben keine Chance.
> Sie können dann höchstens den Hersteller angehen.


Fehlanzeige! Klar kannst du dir einen Anwalt nehmen, aber selbst wenn die Chancen gut stehen, dann führst du das Verfahren und musst jemandem anders etwas nachweisen. Viele Beispiele im Internet zeigen, dass die Chancen auf Erfolg relativ gering sind und häufig jahrelange Prozesse nach sich ziehen. Entscheide selbst, ob es dir das im Zweifelsfall wert ist.



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Verändert oder nicht: du bist als Fahrer für den Zustand deines Fahrzeugs verantwortlich. Du musst dich dann mit dem Hersteller rumschlagen.


Genau so sieht es aus!


----------



## DARPA (22. Juli 2018)

Das ist immer so einfach hingeschrieben, der Fahrer/Halter ist verantwortlich. 
Ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit, Bauteile nach offiziellen Andorderungen zu prüfen. 
Wir reden auch nicht nur von Abgasanlagen, sondern auch von vielen anderen Teilen.

Wenn ein zugelassenes Teil nicht den Normen entspricht, dann soll man den Hersteller und ggf die Prüf-/Zertifizierungsstelle abmahnen und nicht den Verbraucher. Oder sollen Privatleute jetzt die Aufgaben der Industrie übernehmen?

Fehlverhalten soll bestraft werden, das bildet dieses Vorgehen aber nicht ab. 
Aber warum fange ich überhaupt an, mir über staatliche Vorschriften Gedanken zu machen... ^^


----------



## DOcean (23. Juli 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich geschafft! Seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer Honda CBF 600 NA
> 
> 2010er Baujahr mit 27 000 km runter und top in Schuss. Topcase, Tankrucksack und Navi inkl. Dazu wurde im März eine große Inspektion+HU gemacht und am Donnerstag noch ein neuer Vorderreifen aufgezogen und die kleine Inspektion gemacht. Alles zusammen für drei große! Dazu ist es ein Garagenfahrzeug und am Mopped konnte ich keine Spuren vom Umfällen oder gar besonders aggressiver Fahrweise erkennen.



Glückwunschel... aber der Koffer da hinten kommt hoffentlich noch ab


----------



## shadie (23. Juli 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich geschafft! Seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer Honda CBF 600 NA
> 
> 2010er Baujahr mit 27 000 km runter und top in Schuss. Topcase, Tankrucksack und Navi inkl. Dazu wurde im März eine große Inspektion+HU gemacht und am Donnerstag noch ein neuer Vorderreifen aufgezogen und die kleine Inspektion gemacht. Alles zusammen für drei große! Dazu ist es ein Garagenfahrzeug und am Mopped konnte ich keine Spuren vom Umfällen oder gar besonders aggressiver Fahrweise erkennen.



Glückwunsch, sehr shön.

Das Topcase würde ich aber ebenfalls entfernen, das "trägt ein wenig auf" auch wenns natürlich super praktisch ist.


Bei uns geht es am Freitag los auf Deutschlandtour.
Einmal von Hamburg zum Bodensee und wieder zurück mit mehreren Zwischenstops und Übernachtungen.

Nachdem wir am Sonntag 6 Stunden unterwegs waren und mir der Hintern weh getan hat, weiß ich nicht ob das so eine gute IDee ist


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil die heutigen Motorräder durch den ganzen Abgaswahn immer leiser werden.
> Da hört man in seinem Helm nichts mehr von seinem Mopped.
> Ich habe auch damals an meiner 1000er V2 einen LeoVince rangebaut, weil die Serienanlage einfach nach gar nichts klingt.
> Es geht mir nicht darum, dass ich Aufmerksamkeit möchte, sondern ich mag den Sound und ich möchte etwas hören.
> ...


Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Hatte an meiner Street Triple auch nur die Serienanlage verbaut und da hat sich noch niemand über den Sound oder die Lautstärke beschwert.
Die S1000R ist wohl auch alles andere als leise. Mal auf einer Monster unterwegs gewesen? 

Meine Nachbarin von gegenüber hat eine Harley. Das Teil ist so extrem laut... Das ist einfach nur behämmert. Wenn sie das Mopped startet, hörst du das wahrscheinlich mindestens einen Kilometer weit. Wozu?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das geniale an der Ecke (Heidhausen Hammer-Straße?!) ist, dass es dank der mittlerweile danach montierten Querleisten tatsächlich gefährlich wird. Das Schild selbst dürfte locker aus den 70ern oder 80ern sein.


Jupp. Mit dem Motorrad fast nicht befahrbar. Weiß auch nicht, was man sich dabei dachte. Durch Essen fahre ich aber eh nicht mehr.


----------



## dressler18 (23. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Meine Nachbarin von gegenüber hat eine Harley. Das Teil ist so extrem laut... Das ist einfach nur behämmert. Wenn sie das Mopped startet, hörst du das wahrscheinlich mindestens einen Kilometer weit. Wozu?



Einfach weils geil ist !  Aber  du hast schon recht zu laut muss nicht aber ich sehs immer so - lieber man hört mich schon 200m früher als gar nicht oder zu spät. Gerade bei Kindern zieht die Lautstärke ihre Aufmerksamkeit auf sich und sie wollen wissen wo es her kommt - was meist dazu führt das sie vorsichtig schauen und nicht irgendwo blind auf die Straße rennen weil sie einfach wissen da kommt vielleicht was großes an.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die S1000R ist wohl auch alles andere als leise. Mal auf einer Monster unterwegs gewesen?





Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die Ducati Streetfighter und Daytona 675, die ich damals mal gefahren bin, klangen auch mit den Serientöpfen gut.
> Die Z1000 wieder nur mit LeoVince.



Die Buell (schade, dass die nicht mehr gebaut werden), klang damals auch gut.

Fahr aber mal Honda, Kwasaki oder Suzuki. Da klingt mein Staubsauger besser als die neueren Modelle 

Den Klang der neueren Yamaha YZFR 1000 find ich auch geil.

Ich liebe Geschwindigkeit und guten Motorensound. Wo andere genervt sind, höre ich besonders genau hin. 
Gute Klang muss nicht immer gleich bedeuten, dass es laut ist, aber ich will hören was ich fahre, wenn ich einen Helm auf habe.
Den klang von Harley liebe ich auch. Die können gar nicht laut genug sein 
Wobei die Serientöpfe eigentlich schon ausreichend laut sind


----------



## shadie (23. Juli 2018)

Ich würde ja gerne das Video von meinem Umbau hochladen aber man kann nur Youtube Links reinkopieren :/

Vielleicht lade ich es mal noch bei Youtube hoch.

Mit dem Originaltopf hat man NIX gehört.
Selbst der SOund von meinem Motor war lauter als das was aus dem Pott kam.

Das ist einfach kacke und im Stadtverkehr arsch gefährlich.

Zudem wage ich mal zu behaupten, dass jeder bei Verstand innerorts sich so zähmen kann, dass der lautere Topf niemanden stört.
Ich kann trotz Zubehörpott leise durch die Stadt fahren.

Außerorts kann ich dann aufdrehen und mich über den Sound und beim Gas wegnehmen das Blubbern ausm Pott freuen.

EDIT:

Nicht nur der Sound ist unter aller Kanone bei neueren Bikes, die Optik leidet massiv.

Größenvergleich bei meinem Umbau:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Juli 2018)

Dann vielleicht mal bei Ducati schauen. Da hat sich noch niemand beschwert, dass die zu leise sind oder der Sound nicht passt.


----------



## moe (23. Juli 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Nicht nur der Sound ist unter aller Kanone bei neueren Bikes, die Optik leidet massiv.


Das ist der Grund, warum ich mich bei meiner Kult damals auch für den Hurric SS entschieden habe. Selbst der BOS war mir zu groß. 
Mittlerweile habe ich absolut keine Lust mehr auf die olle Brülltüte, aber auch keine Kohle für nen anderen Topf... 


@Topic: Wie so ziemlich jeder Motorradfahrer ziehe auch ich gerne am Kabel. Warum man aber in Ortschaften/Städten fahren muss wie der letzte Asi, geht mir nicht in den Kopf. Wo ist das Problem dabei, einfach ein, zwei Gänge hoch zu schalten, bis man raus ist? Komplett unnötig und fällt nur auf alle Motorradfahrer zurück. 
Wohne selbst an einer Kopfstein gepflasterten Straße und kann das Problem Verkehrslärm (wenn auch nicht Auspufflärm im speziellen) nachvollziehen. Gehört mit sofortiger Wirkung verboten das Zeug, schlimmster Belag, den es gibt. Ist nur laut und gefährlich (vor allem bei Nässe).


----------



## DARPA (24. Juli 2018)

@shadie: Schraubst du da in Motorrad Klamotten und das noch bei dem Wetter?


----------



## taks (24. Juli 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> @shadie: Schraubst du da in Motorrad Klamotten und das noch bei dem Wetter?


Und auf der Strasse?

Ich freu mich grad ab dem Wetter.
Perfekt für mich als Schönwetterfahrer 




Klutten schrieb:


> Du hast es scheinbar noch nicht verstanden. Richtig ist, dass dir die Polizei nachweisen muss das dein Moped zu laut ist, verändert sein muss aber nichts.


Wie ist es denn, wenn eine Originalanlage mit den Jahren lauter wurde aber nicht die Grenzwerte übersteigt. Wird das auch irgendwie geprüft?


----------



## DARPA (24. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Und auf der Strasse?



In der Großstadt lässt sich das manchmal nicht vermeiden, wenn man keinen eigen Stellplatz hat. Bin da froh, nen TG Stellplatz für Auto + Mopped zu haben. Der ist wie ne kleine Schrauber Ecke.
Und das bisschen Endschallverstärker tauschen ist ja schnell erledigt und macht keinen Dreck.



taks schrieb:


> Ich freu mich grad ab dem Wetter.
> Perfekt für mich als Schönwetterfahrer



In den Abendstunden auf jeden Fall sehr angenehm. Tagsüber isses fast schon wieder zu warm. 
War am Samstag nur in der Stadt unterwegs für ein paar Erledigungen und bin dann eben schnell mit kurzer Hose und Longsleeve gefahren. So wars ok.
Wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass man im Stadtverkehr generell mit kurzer Hose fahren könnte, also unabhängig vom Wetter, weil der Motor so gut wärmt


----------



## Icedaft (24. Juli 2018)

Du musst wissen was Du tust... 

Seit dem ich mich mal mit Lederjacke und Jeanshose lang gemacht und ein halbes Jahr später noch die Fusseln aus dem Knie gezogen habe, fahre ich nicht mehr ohne Schutzkleidung, seit die Strecke noch so kurz und das Wetter noch so warm...

Es gibt auch schicke Motorradjeans mit Kevlargewebe (die komplett durchgewebten, nicht die billigen mit den Flicken!) und Protektoren.


----------



## shadie (24. Juli 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> @shadie: Schraubst du da in Motorrad Klamotten und das noch bei dem Wetter?



Ja aber eigentlich mache ich so was in der Garage der Schwiegereltern.

Ich kam aber um 18:05 von der Arbeit.
Mein Kumpel hat seit 17:58 bei mir gewartet vor der Tür.
Wir wollten eigentlich gleich weiter zu einem Motorradtreffen, ich wollte aber den Pott noch dran haben.
Also in Schale geschmissen, Pott dran und los


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juli 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Du musst wissen was Du tust...
> 
> Seit dem ich mich mal mit Lederjacke und Jeanshose lang gemacht und ein halbes Jahr später noch die Fusseln aus dem Knie gezogen habe, fahre ich nicht mehr ohne Schutzkleidung, seit die Strecke noch so kurz und das Wetter noch so warm...
> 
> Es gibt auch schicke Motorradjeans mit Kevlargewebe (die komplett durchgewebten, nicht die billigen mit den Flicken!) und Protektoren.




Mich hat es auch vor ca. 11 Jahren mit 70km/h geschmissen, weil Sand in ner Kurve war.
Ich hatte eine Lederkombi an und die war danach nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
Leider war das meine erste Ausrüstung und die war dementsprechend günstiger. Die Lederkombi war nicht durch, dafür aber die Handschuhe und das Leder hat sich schön in meine Handflächen gerieben.
Die Lederfetzen habe ich dann noch in den Tagen danach mit der Pinzette aus meiner Hand gepult.
Seitdem wusste ich, dass ich selbst bei hohen Temperaturen nie ohne Schutzausrüstung fahren würde und nie mehr mit günstigerer Ausrüstung.

Dafür verreckt man in der Lederkombi bei den Temepraturen an jeder Ampel 
und sie wirkt wie ein umgekehrter Neoprenanzug (Wasser bleibt drinnen)


----------



## blautemple (24. Juli 2018)

Jo, innerorts ist Leder der Tot, aber ich stehe zum Glück fast nicht an der Ampel, da ich schon nach wenigen Minuten die Schnellstraße erreiche und von da aus dann zu den kurvigen Strecken komme.


----------



## shadie (24. Juli 2018)

Meine Deutschlandtour fällt ins Wasser aus privaten Gründen (erfreuliche Gründe )

Bin aber bei den Temperaturen draußen gar nicht so böse keine 2000 Kilometer mit dem Motorrad runter zu reissen.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Juli 2018)

Dann mal Glückwunsch ! Bitte aber deswegen nicht das Mopped verkaufen... !


----------



## shadie (24. Juli 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann mal Glückwunsch ! Bitte aber deswegen nicht das Mopped verkaufen... !



Nicht das was du denkst  

Freundin hat eine Stelle bekommen die für 1.2.19 geplant war und welche jetzt auf den 1.8.18 vorgezogen wurde 

Kinder haben noch 4-5 Jahre zeit


----------



## Icedaft (24. Juli 2018)

Na ja. War der Gedanke so falsch? An "so etwas" kommt man schneller als an eine neue Maschine...

Trotzdem Glückwünsche zur neuen Stelle.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Juli 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Jo, innerorts ist Leder der Tot, aber ich stehe zum Glück fast nicht an der Ampel, da ich schon nach wenigen Minuten die Schnellstraße erreiche und von da aus dann zu den kurvigen Strecken komme.



Wenn man eine hellere Kombi hat mit Perforation, dann geht das eigtl. auch. Bin schon bei 40 Grad Motorrad gefahren, ab 50 km/h ist es eigtl relativ angenehm, ab 70-100 wird einem durch den Schweiß sogar richtig schön kühl.

Wünsche allen unfallfreie spaßige Fahrt! Habe mich nach 9 Jahren zum Aufhören entschlossen und das Motorrad wird verkauft.


----------



## blautemple (24. Juli 2018)

Wir sehen uns dann nächstes Jahr wieder, wenn du den Hobel vermisst 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Juli 2018)

Fahre schon seit Ende letzten Jahres nicht mehr, weil ich da nen Unfall hatte und die Versicherungsgeschichten sich hingezogen haben bis jetzt.

Das ist auch der Grund für meine Entscheidung: Hat mir viel weniger gefehlt, als ich erst dachte. Bin in letzter Zeit mehr aus Gewohnheit gefahren, als dass ich ein wirkliches Bedürfnis hätte.

Und die wirklich tollen Sachen, wie Alpen, Italien und Rennstrecke, für das eine Mal im Jahr lohnt es sich auch nicht mehr. Der Rest hat unter halbwegs sicheren Geschwindigkeiten iwie immer weniger Spaß gemacht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Juli 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wünsche allen unfallfreie spaßige Fahrt! Habe mich nach 9 Jahren zum Aufhören entschlossen und das Motorrad wird verkauft.


Hui, dann schnell ran da. Bald sinkt die Nachfrage. 

Bin grad zum ersten Mal seit 10 Jahren ohne Mopped. Fühlt sich komisch an.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Juli 2018)

Das Motorrad ist ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden und wird an den Restwertbieter im Rahmen des Gutachtens verkauft.

Sollte jmd Interesse an einer Street Triple von 2009 für 2000 Euro haben, die man für ca. 500-1000 Euro wieder fahrbereit bekommt, wenn man selbst repariert, dann kann er mir auch gern ne PM schreiben


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2018)

Kasten, welche Farbe hat die Kiste?



> Meine Nachbarin von gegenüber hat eine Harley. Das Teil ist so extrem laut... Das ist einfach nur behämmert. Wenn sie das Mopped startet, hörst du das wahrscheinlich mindestens einen Kilometer weit. Wozu?



Na wozu?! Weils leider geil ist. Ist halt so, die Kisten sind eben laut wie nur was.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Juli 2018)

pcgh.PNG

So schaut sie aus.
Is natürlich immer etwas Risiko, wenn doch iwie die Gabel, Lenkkopflager oder sonstwas Schrott ist.
Das Restwertgebot war eigtl. ganz gut und die müssen sie ja dann dafür kaufen, wenn ich es annehme.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2018)

Ist die auf dem Bild beschädigt? Sieht so aus als hängt eine "Auge" schief.

Bist voll erwischt worden oder ausgerutscht? Evtl Gabelschaden schreckt mich ab.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Juli 2018)

Bin mit ca. 30 km/h in ein Auto reingefahren, was vor mir abrupt rausgezogen ist.

Wie gesagt, so stark beschädigt ist sie erstmal nicht bzw sieht nicht so aus, weswegen ich denke, dass man sie relativ leicht reparieren kann. Auf jeden Fall sollte man den Vorderbau checken lassen. Ob sich das dann als OK rausstellt oder man sicherheitshalber Gabel etc tauschen sollte, das kann ich nicht sagen.
Ansonten sind die typischen Sturzteile beschädigt und im Heckrahmen die Verankerung der Sitzbank. Den ganzen Heckrahmen gibs gebraucht für ca. 150 Euro.

War auch nur so ne spontane Frage, falls sie jmd im Umkreis von Nürnberg abkaufen will. Wenn jmd gern bastelt und sich evtl. mit dem Modell auskennt.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Habe mich nach 9 Jahren zum Aufhören entschlossen und das Motorrad wird verkauft.



Ich habe auch nach 11-12 Jahren aufgehört und habe sie kürzlich verkauft.
Ich war einfach in zu vielen Situationen, wo mir Leute, selbst in der Stadt bei 50Km/h, die Vorfahrt genommen haben, weil sie einfach aus Parkplätzen und Einmündungen rausgezogen sind.
Stellenweise haben sie gewartet, ich habe sogar gesehen, dass sie mich sehen und im letzten Moment mussten sie dann noch rausziehen und ich musste extrem bremsen oder ausweichen.
Es gab zu viele Situationen, wo ich 20cm vor dem Auto zum stehen kam oder wo ich in den Gegenverkehr ausweichen musste.

Bei so einem Wetter wie aktuell hatte ich solche Situationen fast täglich, weil die meisten Autofahrer fahren, als wären sie geistig behindert.

Ich hatte dann irgendwann kaum noch Lust zu fahren, weil ich immer angespannt auf der Maschine saß, weil wieder einfach einer rausziehen könnte.

Selbst mit meinem damaligen kleinen Auto hatte ich auch derartige Situationen erlebt. Zwar nicht ganz so krass, aber die anderen mussten auch oft schnell noch rausziehen.
Mit meinem SUV mittlerweile habe ich sowas nicht mehr erlebt und da sieht man, dass man mit einem größeren Auto einfach mehr "gefürchtet" wird.
Die heutigen Autofahrer sind einfach aggressiver und fühlen sich in ihren riesigen Autos unantastbar.
Da habe ich keine Lust, dass mich so ein Vollidiot dann auf dem Motorrad umnietet.


----------



## Icedaft (25. Juli 2018)

Ich habe im letzten Jahr, nach 17 Jahren Abstinenz, wieder mit dem Motorradfahren angefangen, da ich die Taucherei gesundheitsbedingt aufgeben musste und ich habe es bislang nicht bereut.

Für mich ist Motorradfahren wie ein seelischer "Workout/Therapie". Es kann mir noch so schlecht gehen, 30-60 Minuten (oder mehr) auf dem Bock und es geht mir wieder gut.

Die geschilderten Situationen habe ich selbst auch des Öfteren so erlebt, wenn man sich bei Fahren darauf einstellt bzw. so fährt, als wären alle um einen herum nicht die hellste Kerze auf er Torte, dann klappt das recht gut ohne Schreckmomente...


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Die geschilderten Situationen habe ich selbst auch des Öfteren so erlebt, wenn man sich bei Fahren darauf einstellt bzw. so fährt, als wären alle um einen herum nicht die hellste Kerze auf er Torte, dann klappt das recht gut ohne Schreckmomente...



Naja, nur weil es bei den letzten 20 Situationen gut gegangen ist, muss es nicht immer gut gehen, selbst wenn man für andere Leute mitdenkt (was man auf dem Motorrad eh immer machen muss).
Es muss nur mal einer so knapp rausziehen, dass ich nicht mehr bremsen kann. Gerade auf dem Land, wenn Ernte- oder Mähzeit ist, ziehen die Traktoren auch gerne mal einfach so aus irgendeinem Feldweg auf die Straße.
Da ich bisher immer Glück hatte, habe ich dann lieber aufgehört, auch wenn ich es vermisse.

Dafür bin ich auf Rennrad und Mountainbike umgestiegen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Fahre ja auch schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren, aber an den gefährlichsten Situationen waren nie Autofahrer beteiligt. Einmal flog ein Mäusebussard gegen mich, einmal war ich bei Nässe nicht vorsichtig genug und einmal war ich bei der Kurvengeschwindigkeit zu optimistisch und kam fast von der Straße ab.


----------



## taks (25. Juli 2018)

Mein jetziges Mopped hab ich seit 3 Jahren und musste auch noch nie ne Vollbremsung damit machen.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Fahre ja auch schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren, aber an den gefährlichsten Situationen waren nie Autofahrer beteiligt. Einmal flog ein Mäusebussard gegen mich, einmal war ich bei Nässe nicht vorsichtig genug und einmal war ich bei der Kurvengeschwindigkeit zu optimistisch und kam fast von der Straße ab.



Na dann wohn mal am Land, wo die Autofahrer 3 Buchstaben aufm Kennzeichen haben 

Neulich habe ich erst wieder gesehen, wie eine alte Frau in ihrem Auto einfach aus dem Parkplatz auf die Straße gefahren ist und von hinten kamen ein Roller und ein Motorrad und die waren nicht schnell.
Wenn beide nicht voll gebremst hätten, wären sie in das Auto genknallt und vor ein paar Jahren wäre mir das auch genau da fast auf die gleiche Weise passiert.
Dabei hätte sie nur mal in den Rück- oder Seitenspiegel schauen müssen, aber nein, einfach raus.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Fahr mal ins Bergische. Da ärgerst du dich eher darüber, dass dir Moppedfahrer in deiner eigenen Spur entgegen kommen, weil sie nicht fahren können. 
Aus dem Grund fährt mein Vater auch schon lange nicht mehr ins Bergische.


----------



## ich558 (25. Juli 2018)

Meine Cb1000r springt plötzlich nicht mehr an. Man hört nach dem drehen des Schlüssels keine Benzinpumpe mehr und der Anlasser ist wie tot aber Licht und alles ist komplett da. Was könnte das sein?


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

Check die Batterie.
Wenn die zu leer ist, geht das Licht trotzdem, aber sie springt nicht mehr an und die Benzinpumpe geht dann auch nicht mehr.
Ich hatte schon zu oft eine leere Batterie, seitdem es nur noch die "wartungsfreien" Batterien gibt.
Mir sind auch nie so viele BAtterien verreckt, wie bei den Wartungsfreien.
Jährlich habe ich die Batterie zu Louis zurückgetragen und die haben mir immer eine neue gegeben, weil sie genau wissen, dass die Dinger ständig verrecken.


----------



## taks (25. Juli 2018)

Ja, ist ziemlich sicher die Batterie. Kenne das Verhalten auch nur zu gut ^^


----------



## FetterKasten (25. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich auf Rennrad und Mountainbike umgestiegen.



Rennrad fahren auf der Straße ist aber auch nicht so ohne.

Ich bin seit letztem Oktober auch immer MTB gefahren als Motorradersatz. Nicht Downhill oder so, einfach über Waldwege, entlang von Flüssen usw.
Super Geil! Ich hab mich so viel fitter gefühlt, kein Risiko, dass man umgenietet wird, man kann sich richtig auspowern und entspannen.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen neuen MX5, damit ich was Spaßiges für motorisierte Ausflüge hab und dann fehlt mir das Motorrad auch nicht mehr.
Was mir bisher am meisten fehlt ist nicht die Fahrdynamik, die konnte man eh nur mal in ein paar Kurven auf öffentlichen Straßen richtig nutzen. (oder man wohnt im Alpenvorland). Was mir fehlt sind die schönen Ausflüge und das Entdecken neuer Orte bzw das Abenteuer.
Und am besten mit was "direktem", wo man die Umgebung spürt. Da ist das Motorrad unerreichbar, aber mit nem Roadster macht es auf seine Art eigtl genauso viel Spaß oder fast.


----------



## ich558 (25. Juli 2018)

Batterie hab ich gecheckt daran liegts nicht. Anlaufen lassen bringt übrigens auch nichts


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Juli 2018)

Sitzen alle Kontakte richtig?


----------



## ich558 (25. Juli 2018)

Oh man Not Aus war ein  Da ich den nie benutze hab ich den die ganze Zeit nicht beachtet


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Das ist mir mit meiner SV damals auch mal passiert.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Oh man Not Aus war ein  Da ich den nie benutze hab ich den die ganze Zeit nicht beachtet



Willkommen im CLub 
Ich bin auch mal auf das blöde Ding gekommen und habs nicht gemerkt.
Ich hab das ganze Motorrad von oben bis unten gecheckt, war schon am verzweifeln und hab dann nen Kumpel angerufen und der sagte: Haste den Not Aus schon geprüft?
Daraus habe ich dann gelernt


----------



## DaXXes (25. Juli 2018)

Mir ist heute etwas schusseliges passiert: Ist es arg schlimm, wenn man einen Viertaktmotor mit Zweitaktmischung füttert? 

Wollte heute mit meinem Peugeot Roller weg (hab ein Vorgängermodell von dem hier: Kisbee 50 4T RS - Peugeot Scooters ) und habe mich dann versehentlich in der Garage beim Auftanken im Kanister vergriffen. Statt normalem Benzin hab ich den Kanister mit 1:50 Mischung für den Benzinrasenmäher erwischt  
Kann man das trotzdem "mal" so fahren oder sollte ich den Sprit besser austauschen (als ich das bemerkt habe, hab ich den Roller stehen gelassen)?


----------



## blautemple (25. Juli 2018)

Allzu weit wirst du nicht kommen, dann wars das mit dem Vergaser fürs erste 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (25. Juli 2018)

Solange du keine Direkteinspritzung hast.
Tank und Schwimmerkammer leeren, dann sollts wieder gehen.
Vielleicht raucht es am Anfang ein bisschen ^^

Mit Direkteinspritzung würd ich zuerst die Garage anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## shadie (26. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Oh man Not Aus war ein  Da ich den nie benutze hab ich den die ganze Zeit nicht beachtet



Das ist glaube ich jedem schon mal passiert.
Ich komme beim Rangieren vor der Haustür da auch öfters mal drauf.


----------



## blautemple (26. Juli 2018)

Ich bin echt froh, das Notaus und der Starter bei mir ein gemeinsamer Schalter ist


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Juli 2018)

Was mir auch mal passiert ist:

Ölwechsel + Ölfilter gewechselt, neues Öl war drin und dann wollte ich sie kurz laufen lassen, damit sich das neue Öl im System verteilt.
Also hab ich sie angeschmissen, plötzlich schießt rechts außen eine riesige Ölfontäne nach oben und verteilt sich in der kompletten Garage 

Fehler: Vergessen den Deckel draufzuschrauben 
Resultat: ca. eine Stunde lang die Garage (inkl. Decke) vom Öl befreien 

Das ist mir dann nie mehr passiert


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2018)

Hat einer von euch mal die "iXS Dublin" Jacke in der Hand gehabt?
Wie dick ist die? Hab kein Geschäft gefunden die die auf Lager hat.


----------



## Rattan (29. Juli 2018)

Ich bin für Lautstärkemessungen an jedem Ortsausgang. Bei Zuwiderhandlung, überschreiten eines Richtwertes, sofortiger Einzug und Verschrottung des Motorrades und ein sehr langer entzug der Fahrerlaubnis+ MPU.

...vieleicht raffen es die Freizeit Phonfanatiker dann endlich mal, daß sie dem Rest der Bevölkerung einfach nur auf den Sack gehen !!


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2018)

Rattan schrieb:


> Ich bin für Lautstärkemessungen an jedem Ortsausgang. Bei Zuwiderhandlung, überschreiten eines Richtwertes, sofortiger Einzug und Verschrottung des Motorrades und ein sehr langer entzug der Fahrerlaubnis+ MPU.
> 
> ...vieleicht raffen es die Freizeit Phonfanatiker dann endlich mal, daß sie dem Rest der Bevölkerung einfach nur auf den Sack gehen !!



Ich bin für einen verpflichtenden Lehrgang für Forenuser. Wie vermeidet man doppelpostings.

Klar, noch mehr Kontrollen für alles und jeden. Man kann es auch übertreiben.

Immer hat man idioten dabei. Auch meine Kiste ist sicher lauter als erlaubt inzwischen. Krawalltüte war eben dran. Na und?

Deshalb reiße ich noch lange nicht den Hahn auf on Ortschaften.

@ich558

Kann es sein das Batterie richtig tot ist und grad noch Spannung für Licht?

Oder ggf. Marderbiss?


----------



## Rattan (29. Juli 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Klar, noch mehr Kontrollen für alles und jeden. Man kann es auch übertreiben.
> 
> Immer hat man idioten dabei. Auch meine Kiste ist sicher lauter als erlaubt inzwischen. Krawalltüte war eben dran. Na und?



Eben, scheiß doch auf die Anderen, Hauptsache du hast deinen Spass.

Ich wohne in einer kleinen Ortschaft, ziemlich mittig, in 2 Richtungen gehts außerorts und jedesmal, wenn man frei hat und es schönes Wetter ist, kann man nur noch kotzen. Es ist ja nicht nur einer. Es sind Hunderte und mindestens die Hälfte unerlaubt laut, von den 120kmh, vor dem Schild mal ganz zu schweigen.

Was würdest du sagen, wenn ich, wenn du frei hast und Erholung suchst, alle 10Min. für eine Minute meinen Benzinrasenmäher vor deinem Haus starte und aufreiße. Du würdest wegen Lärmbelästigung die Polizei rufen.

Wir müssen euch Vollidioten( Krawalltüte war eben dran) ertragen...   und dann auch noch fragen, Na und ?  A....lochverhalten !!!


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2018)

Mach mal halblang.

Bei den 120 geht’s ja schon los. Das wirst du bei mir nicht erleben das ich so derartig durch nen Ort fliege. Oder beim Rein oder rausfahren den Speed auf der Uhr habe.

Was willst du denn jetzt machen? Dann musst du den Ort schon für den Verkehr sperren. Bedank dich lieber bei deiner Kommune die es nicht gebacken bekommt ne Umgehung zu machen. Wie überall inzwischen. Wenn bei euch so ein derartiges Verkehrsaufkommen ist habt ihr ein ganz anderes Problem als keawalltüten.


----------



## Rattan (29. Juli 2018)

Das Problem liegt also nicht beim Verursacher, sondern an den VerkehrswegePlanern ?  Das muß ich denen mal erzählen, daß wenn ein Motorrad zu laut ist, sie Schuld sind.

Und warum sollte man den Ort für Verkehr sperren, nur wegen den Vollidioten, die es nicht raffen ?  Dann leiden ja noch mehr Menschen unter eurem Egoismus.

Und ein Bike mit "Krawalltüte" ist auch bei 3, oder 4000Upm lauter, als sie sein darf und ausreichend, um die Ruhe zu stören. Aber bei euch steht ja der Fun im Vordergrund. Hauptsache du hast deinen Spass.

Noch mal für Blöde, wenn ich das vor deinem Haus machen würde, riefest du die Bullen, oder würdest mir gleich aufs Maul hauen...


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2018)

Erstens würde ich mal die Verallgemeinerungen sein lassen. „Bei euch“ kommt schon mal gar nicht gut.

Als nächstes bitte ich um Entschuldigung aber du stellst es so dar als sei euer Ort extrem viel durchfahren und als würde die Krawalltütenfahrer nur darauf warten bei dir in XY vorbeizufahren.

In meiner gegen haben ganze Dörfer am Stück das Problem das der Hauptverkehr mitten durchgeht weil man fleißig baugebiete erschließt aber zu doof ist ne Ortsumgehung zu machen.

Im Grundsatz habe ich dein Problem schon verstanden. Aber so militant wie du hier gegen Motorradfahrer wetterst wirst du nichts ändern.

Nebenbei, mit nem Fahrzeug durch den Ort zu fahren ist was anderes als einem „mehrere“ Benzin Rasenmäher anzumachen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Juli 2018)

Er wettert ja nicht gegen, wie du so schön verallgemeinert hast, Motorradfahrer per se, sondern gegen solche, die den Gashahn aufdrehen oder, wie bei Dir, zu laute AGAs verbaut haben.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2018)

So Schnuckies, habt ihr es dann?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rattan (29. Juli 2018)

Bei euch, kommt vieleicht gar nicht gut, betrifft dich aber.     Du hast selbst geschrieben,  Krawalltüte war eben dran. Na und?   Und damit passt du genau in das Vollidioten Schema. 


Der Vorsatz ist es.  Ich baue jetzt die Krawalltüte an und mache Lärm.

Während man von den Autos meist nur die Abroll und Windgeräusche wahrnimmt, sind es beim Bike die Drehzahlen, also Motor und der Auspuff. 


Von mehreren Rasenmähern habe ich nichts geschrieben. Einer reicht, alle 10 min, Jeden Tag ab Feierabend und Sonn und Feiertags, bei Nichtregen, den ganzen Tag.
 Sinnloses umherfahren und anderen Menschen den letzten Nerv rauben.


----------



## taks (29. Juli 2018)

Rattan schrieb:


> Während man von den Autos meist nur die Abroll und Windgeräusche wahrnimmt, sind es beim Bike die Drehzahlen, also Motor und der Auspuff.



Kann es sein, dass du einfach etwas gegen Motorradfahrer hast?
Bei den Motorrädern hört man meist soviel wie bei Autos.
Bei mir sind die Idioten die am Ortsausgang aufdrehen sicherlich zur Hälfte mit Autos unterwegs.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du einfach etwas gegen Motorradfahrer hast?
> Bei den Motorrädern hört man meist soviel wie bei Autos.
> Bei mir sind die Idioten die am Ortsausgang aufdrehen sicherlich zur Hälfte mit Autos unterwegs.



Das gleiche hier.

Ja meine Kiste hatte ne Krawalltüte drauf.  Ist sogar eingetragen und hat Papiere. Bekomme alle zwei Jahre TÜV. Also mache ich nichts verbotenes. Selber würde ich mir sowas nicht draufmachen. Das Teil nervt hin und wieder auch ganz schön. (Wenn man lange Autobahn gefahren ist was bei mir nicht oft ist)

Ob ich ein Idiot bin oder nicht das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Denke was Rattan hier macht ist reines Bashing gegen Motorradfahrer.

Für mich wars das.

Edit bitte die doppelten entfernen. Tapatalk macht hier grad gemeinsame Sache mit schlechter Verbindung.

Oder ich brauche nen Lehrgang in Sachen Posten .


----------



## Rattan (29. Juli 2018)

Das macht die andere Hälfte nicht besser. Klar, es sind auch genug Autos unterwegs, die zu laut sind. Ami V8, Maserati, Ferrari und ein paar Polos und Golfs, die man als solche kaum noch erkennt, haben wir hier natürlich auch. Aber die wirklich lauten, sind die Bikes und die Harleys sind die schlimmsten. 

Ich habe nicht generell etwas gegen Motorradfahrer, wenn sie mich nicht belästigen. 
Ich belästige sie ja auch nicht. Warum also belästigen sie mich ?


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2018)

Also ich tippe mal das es den meisten nicht bewusst ist das sie dich belästigen.

Die fahren ja nicht alle und denken boah ich nerv jetzt die Leute und gleich kommen noch 100 die so laut sind wie ich.


----------



## Rattan (29. Juli 2018)

..ich höre jetzt auch auf, bringt eh nichts, aber eine Frage habe ich noch.

Wie funktioniert das, wenn ein Bike 100,200m fast lautlos ist und dann mit einem, heftigen Knall weiterfährt ?


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2018)

Ich kann nur „Mimimi“ hören. Meinst du nicht das du hier vllt im falschen Thema gelandet bist? 

So und jetzt wieder B2T...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2018)

@ ich558 

Wie ist die Lage inzwischen? Läuft die Kiste wieder?


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> @ ich558
> 
> Wie ist die Lage inzwischen? Läuft die Kiste wieder?



Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe war einfach nur der Kill Switch gedrückt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rattan (29. Juli 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich kann nur „Mimimi“ hören.



Dann bist du auf dem Ohr wohl schon taub.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Juli 2018)

Ich kann Rattan durchaus verstehen, denn obwohl ich in einer Großstadt im fünften Stock wohne, höre ich die Fahrer (PKW & Motorrad), die unten aufdrehen, sehr deutlich durchs Fenster durch. Wenn man nun im Erdgeschoss wohnt und die Leute mit 70 statt mit 30 (erlaubte Geschwindigkeiten) durchfahren und man bei schönem Wetter draußen sitzen möchte, hat das nichts mit Motorradhass zu tun, sondern geht gegen alle Fahrer, die unnötig Lärm machen. Sei es durch sinnloses Aufdrehen oder durch zu laute AGAs. Ein lautes Motorrad ist kein Grundrecht.


----------



## ich558 (29. Juli 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe war einfach nur der Kill Switch gedrückt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



richtig


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> richtig



Ah ok, das hatte ich überlesen. Sorry.


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Juli 2018)

Rattan schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das, wenn ein Bike 100,200m fast lautlos ist und dann mit einem, heftigen Knall weiterfährt ?



Klappenauspuff und Schaltautomat evtl.
Die Aprilia Tuono oder RSV4 zb.
Bei niedriger Drehzahl relativ human und TÜV konform. Sobald man höher dreht und man aus dem TÜV relevanten Bereich raus ist, öffnet sich die Klappe und der "lautere Gang" des Auspuffs wird gewählt.
Beim Schaltautomat wird geschalten während man das Gas offen hat. Dadurch kommt unverbrannter Sprit in den Auspuff und es gibt nen richtig lauten Knall, lauter als bei einer Pistole.

Ist aber alles Serie und legal iwie durchgebracht von den Herstellern.
Auf Rennstrecken mit erhöhtem Lärmschutz sind solche Modelle sogar teilweise nicht erlaubt oder man muss zumindest im hohen Gang an der Lärmmessanlage vorbei fahren.


----------



## Rattan (29. Juli 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Ich kann Rattan durchaus verstehen, denn obwohl ich in einer Großstadt im fünften Stock wohne, höre ich die Fahrer (PKW & Motorrad), die unten aufdrehen, sehr deutlich durchs Fenster durch. Wenn man nun im Erdgeschoss wohnt und die Leute mit 70 statt mit 30 (erlaubte Geschwindigkeiten) durchfahren und man bei schönem Wetter draußen sitzen möchte, hat das nichts mit Motorradhass zu tun, sondern geht gegen alle Fahrer, die unnötig Lärm machen. Sei es durch sinnloses Aufdrehen oder durch zu laute AGAs. Ein lautes Motorrad ist kein Grundrecht.



Danke...



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Klappenauspuff und Schaltautomat evtl.
> Die Aprilia Tuono oder RSV4 zb.
> Bei niedriger Drehzahl relativ human und TÜV konform. Sobald man höher dreht und man aus dem TÜV relevanten Bereich raus ist, öffnet sich die Klappe und der "lautere Gang" des Auspuffs wird gewählt.
> Beim Schaltautomat wird geschalten während man das Gas offen hat. Dadurch kommt unverbrannter Sprit in den Auspuff und es gibt nen richtig lauten Knall, lauter als bei einer Pistole.
> ...



auch danke... !


----------



## dressler18 (30. Juli 2018)

Huch.... hier gehts ja rund, da schaut man einmal am Wochende nicht rein weil man mit dem Motorrad durch die kleinen Ortschaften fährt, um die dortigen Anlieger zu nerven.  Das hat mir grad den Morgen versüßt.

Nein ernsthaft ich verstehe deinen Unmut! Auch ich bekenne mich schuldig wegen meines Auspuffes ABER! Wenn ich wie heute morgen mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre bin ich schon 5 Meter vom Haus weg im 3. Gang damit ich niemanden störe (fahre teilweise schon um 6 Uhr oder früher los) letztens beim Nachbarschaftshock mal in die Runde gefragt obs jemand stört - keiner hatte sich beklagt. Ein anderer Nachbar, muss grad 18 geworden sein, hat vor kurzem seinen Schein gemacht, hat ne Cross bekommen und hat heute morgen dermaßen aufgedreht das man ihn fast in der Dorfmitte noch gehört. Von mir ca. 1,5 km entfernt mit Waldstück dazwischen. Den werde ich mir mal bei gelegenheit schnappen und ihn freundlich darauf hinweisen das er sich morgens zusammenreißen soll. 

Rattan, wenn es bei dir so extrem ist, das die gleich nach dem Ortsgebiet 100 fahren dürfen ist das sehr wohl auch die Schuld eurer Gemeinde! Verkehr wird immer mehr statt weniger - dadurch mehr Vollidioten, aber auch ist es nicht verboten ab dem 100er Schild direkt auf 100 zu beschleunigen.  Ein Auto und Motorrad die Serienaustattung haben sind außerdem lauter als man denkt, gerade bei ner Kreuzung durchs abbremsen und wieder losfahren hast du hier ne höhere Geräuschkulisse als wenn sie durchgehend mit nem 50er unterwegs sind. Bei uns im Bregenzwerald baut man seit Jahren Ortsumfahrungen mit Tunnel oder einfach großräumig um den Ortskern rum. Die Planungen für Umfahrungen in anderen Ortschaften laufen ebenfalls, da wird sich in den nächsten 10 Jahren einiges tun.



Gestern meinen Lenker TÜV konform montiert, nächsten Montag wird Pickerl gemacht und dann Mitte Monat zum TÜV den Lenker und Riser eintragen lassen. Die Pläne für meinen neuen Auspuff mit EG-Betriebserlaubnis sind mehr oder weniger auch schon fix und wird bei Lust und Laune bestellt.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Juli 2018)

Rattan schrieb:


> Bei euch, kommt vieleicht gar nicht gut, betrifft dich aber.     Du hast selbst geschrieben,  Krawalltüte war eben dran. Na und?   Und damit passt du genau in das Vollidioten Schema.
> 
> 
> Der Vorsatz ist es.  Ich baue jetzt die Krawalltüte an und mache Lärm.
> ...



Ich wohne auch in einer kleinen Ortschaft mit nicht einmal 100 Einwohnern.
Die Hauptstraße geht kerzengerade durch den Ort und viele Fahrer (v.a. Autofahrer) geben schon 100m vor dem Ortsausgang richtig schön Gas und fahren noch mit 70-100 in der Ortschaft.
Geblitzt wurde hier noch nie und selbst Anrufe von Nachbarn bei der Polizei / Gemeinde waren fürn Popo.
Mich stört das eher weniger, denn es ist wie es ist und wenn, dann kann nur die Gemeinde etwas daran ändern.

An Wochenenden und Feiertagen fahren da auch mehrere 100 Motorräder durch, die mich aber nicht stören.
Mich stören die LKW, Traktoren, 50er Roller mit Sportauspuff und Autos, die durchbrettern und einen Lärm verursachen wie sonstwas. Dagegen sind die Motorradfahrer eher brav und leise.

Von 100 Motorradfahrern sind vielleicht mal 5 dabei, die übermäßig laut sind.

Hauptsache du hetzt hier gleich in großem Stil.
Mach mal halblang und hör auf zu verallgemeinern.
Schwarze Schafe hast du überall, egal ob Autos, Motorräder, Roller, Radfahrer, Fußgänger oder Quads. Nur wenn jemand einen Sportauspuff dran hat, heißt das nicht, dass er absichtlich in Ortschaften rauf und runter fährt, mit 12000 Umdrehungen.
Wenn ich in Großstädten unterwegs bin, sind es v.a. die Prolls in ihren dicken Autos, die ständig die gleiche Straße rauf und runterfahren und wie blöd aufs Gas treten oder ihre 1.000.000 Watt Anlage bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen, dass noch die Scheiben vom Vordermann vibrieren.

Sei froh, dass du keinen Kindergarten / keine Schule in der Nähe hast, sonst würde dich das wahrscheinlich auch nerven.

Manche Leute nervt aber eh alles, denn es gibt Leute, die immer einen Grund suchen, um sich zu beschweren und zu hetzen.


----------



## ich558 (30. Juli 2018)

Mal wieder ordentlich gewaschen


----------



## dressler18 (31. Juli 2018)

Hoffentlich mit sehr viel Abstand gereinigt. Beim Motorrad muss man mit dem Hochdruckreinigen aufpassen. I
Muss sagen das ich die Maschine auch fahren würde! Die Farbe gefällt mir.

Ich mach das grundsätzlich mit dem Gartenschlauch und viel intensiverHandarbeit  Wenns stark dreckig ist davor mit dem Motorradreiniger von Louis einsprühen und ein paar Minuten einwirken lassen.


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2018)

Ja so stark ist der Strahl nicht und danach schön abtrocknen bzw die Felgen noch abwischen, Kette Schmieren das reicht mir alle zwei Wochen


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2018)

Ich nehme auch immer den Kärcher auf Schwächster Stufe um die Maschine etwas nass zu machen. Dann kommt überall Reiniger drauf und dann wird alles per Hand gereinigt. Daraufhin wird alles getrocknet und zum Schluss noch gewachst. Das dauert aber natürlich schon so seine Zeit, ist aber super entspannend für den Mann 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ordentlich gewaschen



Ach du böser hast ja eine Mivv Anlage dran. Du musst ja einer der ganz übelsten Sorte sein


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2018)

Und das auch noch ohne db Killer


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ach du böser hast ja eine Mivv Anlage dran. Du musst ja einer der ganz übelsten Sorte sein



Hör auf sonst kommt der eine Geräuschempfindliche gleich wieder hier reingeschneit. 

Haltet die "starken" Wasserstrahlen vom Kärcher usw. nur nicht voll auf die Lager. Da habt ihr die schneller fritte als ihr schauen könnt.


----------



## dressler18 (31. Juli 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hör auf sonst kommt der eine Geräuschempfindliche gleich wieder hier reingeschneit.


Das hatter sicher gehört, das er geschrieben hat, das er nen lauten Auspuff hat!


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Juli 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Das hatter sicher gehört, das er geschrieben hat, das er nen lauten Auspuff hat!



Der hat eh ein Warnsystem, das bei 





> ohne db Killer


los geht


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2018)

Deswegen hab ichs auch geschrieben Wobei unter 4000 ist das Gerät wirklich human und innerorts rolle ich eh immer in Gängen 4-5 durch (außer ich habe gerade meine 10min )

Wasche schon seit 2 Jahren seit ich die Maschine habe meist so alles ok bisher 

Seit 1 Jahr nun habe ich schon den Powercommander verbaut aber immer noch nicht zu Abstimmung gegeben. Mal schauen wann ich das mal machen lasse....


----------



## DOcean (31. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Seit 1 Jahr nun habe ich schon den Powercommander verbaut aber immer noch nicht zu Abstimmung gegeben. Mal schauen wann ich das mal machen lasse....



Was machst du mit dem? bzw und was sagt der TÜV?

Ich überlege aus Bequemlichkeit einen Quickshifter einzubauen, die gibt es ja auch beim Powercommander...


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2018)

Was der TÜV nicht weiß, macht ihn nicht heiß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2018)

Eben nächsten Monat muss ich zum TÜV da kommt er natürlich rein 

Quickschifter habe ich auch schon überlegt aber weiß nicht ob die nachgerüstet so für funktionieren wie bei aktuellen Maschinen. Auf der S1000R war der der Wahnsinn möchte dann nichts schlechteres  und billig ist es auch nicht


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2018)

Einfach sauber einstellen und dann funzt das vernünftig. Letztendlich wird ja einfach nur die Zündung unterbrochen um einen kurzen Lastwechsel zu erzeugen in dem der Gang reinflutscht.
Bei meinem Hocker war das zum Glück Plug and Play, da der Stecker schon da war...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (31. Juli 2018)

Hatte heute die Gelegenheit auf ner ZXR1400 zu sitzen und nen Stück zu fahren.

Ich find die zwar relativ hässlich und würde mir sowas nie kaufen, aber was für ein Schiff. Allein wie groß der Radstand wirkt, wenn man davor steht.

Danach kam mir die CBR600 wie ne 125er vor  Aber ich mags dann doch lieber klein und quierlig.


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2018)

Die muss ja teilweise krasser beschleunigen als ein Supersportler da es dank mehr Gewicht die Power besser auf sie Straße bringt


----------



## DARPA (31. Juli 2018)

Bin nur kurz gefahren und eher human. Allein das Drehmoment war natürlich beeindruckend.

Laut Besitzer spielt sie ihre Stärke vorallem bei hoher Geschwindigkeit aus, da sie dann sehr ruhig über den Asphalt gleitet. So zumindest war seine Aussage ^^


----------



## Rage1988 (1. August 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bin nur kurz gefahren und eher human. Allein das Drehmoment war natürlich beeindruckend.
> 
> Laut Besitzer spielt sie ihre Stärke vorallem bei hoher Geschwindigkeit aus, da sie dann sehr ruhig über den Asphalt gleitet. So zumindest war seine Aussage ^^



Naja, wie oft fährt man denn so schnell.
Meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit war damals 230 (laut Tacho) auf ner Autobahn ohne Begrenzung.
Du hast ständig Angst, dass einfach einer von rechts rüberzieht, jede Bodenwelle reißt am Lenker, der Fahrtwind drückt dich enorm nach hinten...Ich habe das keine 3 Minuten ausgehalten.
Ich fand die Hayabusa immer geil oder die GsXR 1000. Warum soll ich aber so viel Versicherung zahlen, wenn man es eh nicht nutzen kann.
Ich finde 100-120PS sind vollkommen ausreichend.

Die Ducati Streetfighter 1098, die ich damals mal gefahren bin, hatte 150PS und die war ein Leichtgewicht. Ich finde da wären weniger PS auch genug gewesen.


----------



## DOcean (1. August 2018)

Genau aus dem Grund (Versicherung + eh nicht schnell fahren können und wollen) hab ich mir "nur" 89 PS geholt aber halt aus 1000 kubik, da kommt schon was vom Drehmoment her...


----------



## Rage1988 (1. August 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund (Versicherung + eh nicht schnell fahren können und wollen) hab ich mir "nur" 89 PS geholt aber halt aus 1000 kubik, da kommt schon was vom Drehmoment her...



Wenn ich mir irgendwann mal wieder eine Maschine zulege, dann auch was gemütliches. So bis 100PS, Cruiser und am besten ne Harley.
Meine damalige Maschine war auch ne 1000er, allerdings mit 120 PS und V2 und die hatte ordentlich Dampf untenrum


----------



## Kuhprah (1. August 2018)

Oh ja... kann ich von meiner 990er KTM bestätigen  Wennst da neben nem 50er Roller fährst und Gas gibt's musst aufpassen dass der nedd eingesaugt wird


----------



## blautemple (2. August 2018)

Da werde ich mich heute Abend, beim reinigen, wohl mal drum kümmern: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FetterKasten (2. August 2018)

Jetzt ist es soweit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit 2009 in Besitz als 1. Motorrad, vorgestern wurde sie abgeholt (nach Unfall verkauft).

RIP Street Triple, mögest du ein guter Teilespender sein


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. August 2018)

Ich vermisse meine noch etwas, weil noch keine Nachfolgerin da ist.


----------



## FetterKasten (2. August 2018)

Was hattest du für eine? blautemple hat ja auch eine, hab ich grad gesehen. Langsam sind die richtig weit verbreitet^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. August 2018)

Street Triple R seit 2010. Habe sie vor 2 oder 3 Wochen verkauft. Schrieb ich hier sogar.


----------



## FetterKasten (2. August 2018)

Geteiltes Street Triple Leid ist halbes Leid 
Bei mir kommt jetzt aber erstmal nichts Neues.

Die neuen Triples find ich im Gegensatz zur der 2. Generation aber schon ziemlich geil. Aber wäre auch iwie wieder zu ähnlich, wenn man schon eine hatte. Dann lieber mal ne Tuono oder so. Die Preise sind aber auch einfach abartig heutzutage. Vor 2-3 Jahren hab ich mal geschaut, da hat ne Tuono neu 14000 gekostet, jetzt kostet sie fast 18000 :o
Aber mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt. Jetzt gönn ich mir erstmal ne Motorrad Pause.


----------



## blautemple (2. August 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Was hattest du für eine? blautemple hat ja auch eine, hab ich grad gesehen. Langsam sind die richtig weit verbreitet^^



Richtig, Ich habe ne aktuelle Streety R. Das Mehr an Hubraum tut er schon ganz gut gehen die erstarkte Konkurrenz, aber ich muss zugeben so ne MV Agusta Brutale 800RR lächelt mich schon ganz schön an. 
Naja mein Baby bleibt erstmal noch mindestens 2 Jahre.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (6. August 2018)

Fällt euch bei euren Touren auch auf, dass es total verbrannt draußen ist?
Sind gestern ins Meklenburgische Land gefahren.....alter alter.....alle Felder verdorrt und Bäume verlieren bereits seit locker 4 Wochen die Blätter.

Der Sommer war echt etwas zu krass.

Fährt von euch wer mit Protektorenjacke und wen nja, was tragt ihr darüber und als hose?


----------



## Rage1988 (6. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Fällt euch bei euren Touren auch auf, dass es total verbrannt draußen ist?
> Sind gestern ins Meklenburgische Land gefahren.....alter alter.....alle Felder verdorrt und Bäume verlieren bereits seit locker 4 Wochen die Blätter.
> 
> Der Sommer war echt etwas zu krass.



Mir fiel das schon vor Wochen auf und immer wenn ich mit dem MTB unterwegs war. Es gibt kaum noch Gras, damals war das Getreide nur 30cm hoch und fertig, die Maisfelder vertrocknen mittlerweile, die Erde bricht an mehreren Stellen auf, die Straßen leiden und selbst die Bäume lassen stellenweise schon gelbe Blätter fallen.

Hier in Bayern hat es seit Monaten kaum geregnet. Hier wo ich wohne, waren es vielleicht 5 Regentage in 3-4 Monaten.
Es müsste mindestens eine Woche lang regnen, damit sich die Natur etwas erholen kann. Wenn ich den Wetterbericht aber so verfolge, ist in den nächsten Wochen kein Regen in Sicht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

War vorletztes Wochenende kurz in Oberfranken. Da ist es vergleichsweise noch richtig grün im Vergleich zum Rheinland und Ruhrpott. Hier bei uns schaut es schon fast wie in Mad Max (2) aus.


----------



## shadie (6. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> War vorletztes Wochenende kurz in Oberfranken. Da ist es vergleichsweise noch richtig grün im Vergleich zum Rheinland und Ruhrpott. Hier bei uns schaut es schon fast wie in Mad Max (2) aus.



Dito hier in HH auch.
Alles gelb.

Haben unsere Tour leider nicht gemacht / Freundin hat nun doch eine Stelle zum 1.8 bei der Hamburger Polizei bekommen.
Waren aber am Wochenende recht viel unterwegs.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass wir vergangene Woche bis zu 36°C hatten bin ich ganz froh nicht die Tour gefahren zu sein.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

Mich stören die Temperaturen auf dem Mopped nicht. Wenn man zügig unterwegs ist, dann kühlt der Wind ganz gut. 
Momentan gibt es aber keine Touren, weil ich mich noch nicht so recht für einen Nachfolger entscheiden konnte, da es noch keine Zeit für Probefahrten gab.


----------



## shadie (6. August 2018)

Ich darf meine eh erst Ende nächsten jahres aufmachen von den 48PS auf 86PS.
Das reicht dann wieder ein par Monate denke ich.

Gedanken über einen Nachfolger mache ich mir dennoch.

Meine Traummaschine war damals immer die GSX R 750 K6 - K7 / danach hat Sie nen hässlichen Scheinwerfer bekommen.

Ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich wieder Supersprotler fahren will, mal sehen.

Denkbar wäre Noch Speed oder Streettripple als naked.
Oder sogar ne Hypermotard.

Also eigentlich alles von Supersport - zu Naked - zu Supermoto 

Ich werde viel Probefahren müssen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

Mich lächeln nur Panigale V4 und Dragster 800 RR an. Der Rest lässt mich kalt. 
Schau mer amoi. Eine wird gewinnen.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Mich lächeln nur Panigale V4 und Dragster 800 RR an. Der Rest lässt mich kalt.
> Schau mer amoi. Eine wird gewinnen.



Achja, die Panigale 
Es gibt mehrere Ducatis, die ich wunderschön finde. Aber ich würde nie so viel für ein Motorrad ausgeben.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Achja, die Panigale
> Es gibt mehrere Ducatis, die ich wunderschön finde. Aber ich würde nie so viel für ein Motorrad ausgeben.


Wenn man ü3.000€ für ein Fahrrad zahlen will, sind 20.000€ für ein Mopped auch nicht wirklich viel. 
Bei dem Rad würde ich mir schon ziemlich genau überlegen, ob ich das ausgeben möchte.


----------



## orca113 (6. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Achja, die Panigale
> Es gibt mehrere Ducatis, die ich wunderschön finde. Aber ich würde nie so viel für ein Motorrad ausgeben.



Hier das gleiche. 20K für ein Mopped? Never.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. August 2018)

Selbst die normalen Mittelklasse-Mopeds kosten doch mittlerweile schon 10000 neu. Inflation und vor allem Euro 4 lässt grüßen.

Seit ich 2009 Motorradfahren angefangen hab, würde ich schon sagen, dass die Motorräder mittlerweile 20-30% mehr kosten. Aber klaaar wir haben alle real mehr Geld in der Tasche^^

Bei den Werkstattrechnungen ist es auch total abartig.


----------



## shadie (6. August 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Selbst die normalen Mittelklasse-Mopeds kosten doch mittlerweile schon 10000 neu. Inflation und vor allem Euro 4 lässt grüßen.
> 
> Seit ich 2009 Motorradfahren angefangen hab, würde ich schon sagen, dass die Motorräder mittlerweile 20-30% mehr kosten. Aber klaaar wir haben alle real mehr Geld in der Tasche^^
> 
> Bei den Werkstattrechnungen ist es auch total abartig.



Öhmm ist das so?

Was hat denn damals z.B: eine SV 650 gekostet?
Die kostet heutzutage auch nur Ihre 6400 €......glaube nicht, dass die damals noch billiger war oder?

Und die Duc´s waren auch schon immer teuer.

Werkstatt....kommt drauf an......befreundete Werkstatt / alles in Ordnung.
Wenn dich dort keiner kennt.....hast du nen Problem ja.

Ich experte wollte die Birne bei der ER6F meiner Freundin wechseln.
Habe aber ums Verrecken diese kack Klammer nicht montiert bekommen.
Dachte dann es ist ne gute Idee die Schraube welche die Klammer hält zu lockern, die ist mir dann IN die Lichtmaske gefallen.

Werkstatt um die Ecke ruft 200 € auf um Seitenverkleidung zu demontieren + Lichmaske demontieren und Schraube zu entfernen + alles wieder zurück zu bauen.

Ein einfacher Leuchtmittelwechsel hätte dort 150 € kosten sollen.

Bei unseren bekannten......10 Minuten mit dem Magnet nach der Schraube gefischt, Schraube rein, Leuchtmittel rein, klammer dran 20 €.
Habs dann verdoppelt weil er uns das Wochenende gerettet hat.

An die Kack Lampen der ER6F gehe ich nie wieder dran, der letzte Rotz....wer sich das ausgedacht hat....

Bei meiner Bandit ist es easy


----------



## blautemple (6. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich darf meine eh erst Ende nächsten jahres aufmachen von den 48PS auf 86PS.
> Das reicht dann wieder ein par Monate denke ich.
> 
> Gedanken über einen Nachfolger mache ich mir dennoch.
> ...



Warum "wieder" Supersportler? Fährst du nicht aktuell ne Bandit?
Ich bin bis jetzt ja nur Naked Bikes gefahren, aber als nächstes könnte ich mir durchaus auch eine MV Agusta Brutale F3 800 RC oder ähnliches vorstellen. 
Aber das ist aktuell eh noch Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn man ü3.000€ für ein Fahrrad zahlen will, sind 20.000€ für ein Mopped auch nicht wirklich viel.
> Bei dem Rad würde ich mir schon ziemlich genau überlegen, ob ich das ausgeben möchte.



Naja, ich bin schon immer mehr Fahrrad gefahren, als Motorrad und ein Fahrrad (Fully) muss auch einiges aushalten.
Bei einem Fahrrad habe ich auch keine Spritkosten, Werkstattkosten, Versicherung (die bei einer derart teuren Maschine auch höher ist), keine Steuer, die Ersatzteile kosten nur einen Bruchteil, keine Ölwechsel, keinen TÜV...

Was zahlt man denn Versicherung für eine neue Panigale V4? Reichen da 500€ bei Vollkasko?

Du hast also nicht nur die 20.000€ sondern etliche andere laufenden Kosten und die hab ich bei einem Fahrrad nicht bzw. viel geringer.
Da hast du 3 Jahre die Panigale und kannst dir dann für die ganzen Kosten ein Fully MTB kaufen 
Außerdem: Ein Unfall und 20.000€ können sofort im A**** sein oder ein Umfaller und du hast hohe Reparaturkosten (besonders bei Ducati).

Wenn ich mir irgendwann wieder ein Motorrad kaufe, dann nur gebraucht und für unter 10.000€. Mehr wäre es mir einfach nicht wert.


----------



## shadie (6. August 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Warum "wieder" Supersportler? Fährst du nicht aktuell ne Bandit?
> Ich bin bis jetzt ja nur Naked Bikes gefahren, aber als nächstes könnte ich mir durchaus auch eine MV Agusta Brutale F3 800 RC oder ähnliches vorstellen.
> Aber das ist aktuell eh noch Zukunftsmusik.



Mit "Supersportler" war mehr die SItzhaltung meiner damaligen YZF R 125 gemeint die ich 4 Jahre gefahren bin 

Wollte so krumm eigentlich nicht mehr auf einem Bike sitzen müssen ABER ich liebe die GSX r 750 K7/K6


----------



## shadie (6. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin schon immer mehr Fahrrad gefahren, als Motorrad und ein Fahrrad (Fully) muss auch einiges aushalten.
> Bei einem Fahrrad habe ich auch keine Spritkosten, Werkstattkosten, Versicherung (die bei einer derart teuren Maschine auch höher ist), keine Steuer, die Ersatzteile kosten nur einen Bruchteil, keine Ölwechsel, keinen TÜV...
> 
> Was zahlt man denn Versicherung für eine neue Panigale V4? Reichen da 500€ bei Vollkasko?
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich.
Wenn ich mir die GSX holen sollte gebe ich für ne gute gebrauchte ca. 5-6K aus.


----------



## orca113 (6. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin schon immer mehr Fahrrad gefahren, als Motorrad und ein Fahrrad (Fully) muss auch einiges aushalten.
> Bei einem Fahrrad habe ich auch keine Spritkosten, Werkstattkosten, Versicherung (die bei einer derart teuren Maschine auch höher ist), keine Steuer, die Ersatzteile kosten nur einen Bruchteil, keine Ölwechsel, keinen TÜV...
> 
> Was zahlt man denn Versicherung für eine neue Panigale V4? Reichen da 500€ bei Vollkasko?
> ...



 Gebe dir 100% Recht. Für mich ist das Motorrad ein Spaßgerät. Kann auf der Maschine Abschalten, die Natur genießen, mich entspannen und die Seele Baumeln lassen. Danach geht es mir gut und ich fühle ich erholt auch wenn ich manchmal körperlich und geistig KO bin. 

 Sonntags, an einem Samstag oder mal an einem freien Tag. Komme auf ca. 3800 Km im Jahr. Motorradfahren und Motorradfahren sind sicher je nach Mopped zwei Paar Schuhe, das ist mir Klar. Aber alle oben genannten angenehmen Dinge kann ich auf meiner alten GSX750 von 2001 (oder von wann sie auch immer ist) haben. Dazu brauche ich keine 20000€ Kiste. 20000€ für 3800Km im Jahr Spaß? Da kostet mich ohne horrende Nebenkosten jeder gefahrene Kilometer Spaß jedes Jahr knapp 5,20€. Dazu kommt die Sorge das was an die Kiste dran kommt, die teure Versicherung (dann muß es Vollkasko sein) und Reparaturkosten weil man vermutlich auch nicht mehr allzuviel selber machen kann.

 Meine Schmerzgrenze ist so ca. 13000€ aber auch nur wenn wirklich mal was übrig ist und ich meine Bude mit allem drum und dran fertig hätte für ne 1200er Harley Davidson Roadster (ist das Mopped was ich gerne hätte)



> Wollte so krumm eigentlich nicht mehr auf einem Bike sitzen müssen ABER ich liebe die GSX r 750 K7/K6
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die K6/7/8 Modelle der GSXR sind wirklich hübsche Teile.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. August 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sonntags, an einem Samstag oder mal an einem freien Tag. Komme auf ca. 3800 Km im Jahr.


So viel habe ich die Jahre vorher, bevor ich sie verkauft hatte, gar nicht mehr geschafft .
Ich war vielleicht bei 2.000 Km im Jahr.

Natürlich gefallen mir die Ducatis auch sehr gut, ebenso gefallen mir aber auch diverse Ferraris, Lamorghinis oder Porsche und die würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen.
Und egal ob man jetzt 2.000€ oder 20.000€ aufgibt, letztendlich kommst du damit nur von A nach B und aufgrund von Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen auch nicht schneller als mit einer Maschine, die weniger PS hat.

Bei einem Fahrrad hast du wesentlich höherwertigere Teile verbaut, je höher der Preis geht.
Wenn du aber jetzt eine Ducati mit einer anderen Maschine vergleichst, dann sind andere Maschinen sicherlich zuverlässiger.
Zumindest musste man früher mehr an Ducatis schrauben, als man gefahren ist 
Ein Kumpel hatte damals auch eine und hat nur geflucht, während an meiner Honda nie was war


----------



## FetterKasten (6. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Öhmm ist das so?
> 
> Was hat denn damals z.B: eine SV 650 gekostet?
> Die kostet heutzutage auch nur Ihre 6400 €......glaube nicht, dass die damals noch billiger war oder?
> ...



Also die SV650 würd ich eher als Einstiegsklasse bei den großen Motorrädern bezeichnen.
Klar ein paar Modelle brauchen die Hersteller um diese Klasse auch abzugreifen.

Vor allem ab der Mittelklasse und vor allem Oberklasse ist es aber einfach viel teurer geworden, gerade bei den nicht-japanischen Herstellern.

"Befreundete" Werkstatt ist auch so ne Sache. Wer hat denn wirklich eine befreundete Werkstatt. Geld verdienen wollen alle. Mir gehts da auch weniger um so Kleinkram, sondern was man zb. bei ner großen Inspektion in der Triumph/Ducati/Aprilia Vertragswerkstatt zahlt. Da sind heutzutage einige 100 Euros mehr und da sind viele Autoinspektionen nichts dagegen.

Mittlerweile geht das alles stark aufwärts, weil die Motorradhersteller erkannt haben dass ein paar Tausend Euros zu wenig sind für den Spaß den ein Motorrad bei Männern mittleren Alters bringt, die ja auch entsprechend Geld haben und bereit sind deutich mehr auf den Tisch zu legen, wenn sie sich auch nen Golf für 35000 Euro oder ein E-Bike für 5000 Euro leisten können


----------



## shadie (6. August 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Also die SV650 würd ich eher als Einstiegsklasse bei den großen Motorrädern bezeichnen.
> Klar ein paar Modelle brauchen die Hersteller um diese Klasse auch abzugreifen.
> 
> Vor allem ab der Mittelklasse und vor allem Oberklasse ist es aber einfach viel teurer geworden, gerade bei den nicht-japanischen Herstellern.
> ...



600ccm sind für mich eigentlich Mittelklasse und alles was nicht aus Japan kommt eigentlich schon immer recht teuer.
Ich habe zudem aktuell das Gefühl, dass der Motorradmarkt aktuell echt boomt.
Motorradfahren wird auf einmal wieder Hipp und aus dem Grund kaufen sich auch viele ein Bike.
Das treibt die Preise halt hoch.

Ja mit der Werkstatt habe ich Glück.

Kenne die von dir angesprochene Kehrseite natürlich auch.

Wie gesagt, 200 € für so ne Kleinigkeit.

Für meine 21.000KM Inspektion inkl. neuem Vorderreifen + 2x vorne neue Beläge + Tüv habe ich in meiner Werkstatt nur knapp unter 400 € gezahlt.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. August 2018)

Klar, das ist sehr subjektiv, aber ich würde schon meinen, dass die heutige Mittelklasse so ca. 100-120 PS und 7-800ccm hat.
Oberklasse hat 1000-1300ccm und so 150-200 PS.
Und die "Einstiegklasse" sind so 70-90PS und 600cm.

Der Trend ging die letztens Jahre und Jahrzehnte ja ganz klar zu mehr Hubraum, anders als bei den Autos 


Ich hab auch mal bei den Herstellern ein bischen gestöbert. Ich muss sagen, wenn ich so ca. 10000 Euro für ein neues Motorrad zur Verfügung hätte (und das fänd ich noch akzeptabel), dann würde für mich eigtl. nur eine neue Street Triple R in Frage kommen.
Obwohl ich ja schon eine hatte und was anderes auch mal ganz nett wär. Aber von der Preis/Leistung seh ich einfach nichts Besseres.

Ne Tuono, Superduke usw wären alle der nächste Schritt, aber die Preise sind halt einfach krank.

Alternativ wäre so ne Ducati Hypermotard oder Aprilia Dorsoduro auch was Feines, aber halt in den Standardvarianten, die preislich OK sind, halt auch ohne besonderes Fahrwerk und trotzdem weniger PS als ich bisher hatte.

Find das aktuell gar nicht so einfach Alternativen zur Street Triple zu finden, wenn man son bischen was "Besonderes" möchte.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei einem Fahrrad hast du wesentlich höherwertigere Teile verbaut, je höher der Preis geht.
> Wenn du aber jetzt eine Ducati mit einer anderen Maschine vergleichst, dann sind andere Maschinen sicherlich zuverlässiger.
> Zumindest musste man früher mehr an Ducatis schrauben, als man gefahren ist
> Ein Kumpel hatte damals auch eine und hat nur geflucht, während an meiner Honda nie was war


Wir sind nicht mehr in den 90ern, in denen die Ducati nur anspringt, wenn sie Lust hat. Diese Zeiten sind lange vorbei.
Die hochwertigeren Komponenten sind ebenso der Grund für den Preis. Wieso wiegen die anderen 1000er Supersportler meistens mindestens 10 Kilogramm mehr?
Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Japaner auf dem Papier immer mit 20 PS mehr angegeben werden als sie wirklich haben. Das unterscheidet sie dann auch von der "weniger" zuverlässigen S1000RR. Jede BMW hat die Leistung, die versprochen wird.


----------



## blautemple (6. August 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Klar, das ist sehr subjektiv, aber ich würde schon meinen, dass die heutige Mittelklasse so ca. 100-120 PS und 7-800ccm hat.
> Oberklasse hat 1000-1300ccm und so 150-200 PS.
> Und die "Einstiegklasse" sind so 70-90PS und 600cm.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß schon warum ich bei der Street Triple R 765 schwach geworden bin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (6. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die hochwertigeren Komponenten sind ebenso der Grund für den Preis. Wieso wiegen die anderen 1000er Supersportler meistens mindestens 10 Kilogramm mehr?
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Japaner auf dem Papier immer mit 20 PS mehr angegeben werden als sie wirklich haben.



Und die Unterschiede merkst du im Alltag und rechtfertigen fast 10.000€ mehr?


----------



## blautemple (6. August 2018)

Ist Ducati nicht auch dafür bekannt ordentlich bei den PS zu schummeln? 
Und schneller als die Konkurrenz ist die V4 auch nicht, gegen eine S1000RR hat die nicht den auch einer Chance. Aber gut aussehen tut sie natürlich.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Und die Unterschiede merkst du im Alltag und rechtfertigen fast 10.000€ mehr?


10.000 sind es nicht. Welcher Supersportler kostet noch weniger als 15.000?

Die gleiche Frage könnte man sich nun stellen, wenn man 2500€ Fully mit 4000€ Fully vergleicht. 

Mal demnächst ne PS oder Motorrad kaufen, dann sieht man, wer bei den Angaben immer noch schummelt. Von 0-100 nehmen die sich nix und dahinter hat man den Landstraßenbereich eh bereits verlassen.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. August 2018)

So ein Event wär doch eigtl ganz nett, wenn man ein paar Modelle testen will:
DUCATI Experience Training 2018

oder wenn man aktuell kein Motorrad hat 
Hätte ich meinen Arm nicht im Gips, würd ich das wohl sogar buchen dieses Jahr

Wobei, wenn man da die ganze Zeit nur Bremsen und Ausweichen übt und nicht frei fahren darf, dann is das wohl auch nicht so ein Spaß


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

Da steht ja auch Kurventechnik. Ist schon interessant. Preis scheint auch fair zu sein. 

Fahre dafür aber nicht nach Sachsen.


----------



## dressler18 (7. August 2018)

Hmmm... gestern kein Pickerl bekommen. Neuer Kettensatz muss drauf, bin aber seit dem Kauf nur ~2500 km gefahren. Außerdem kann ich mich noch an die Aussage vom Verkäufer erinnern das beim nächsten Vorführen eh nichts sein wird und sie es umsonst machen. Mal gespannt was sie veranschlagen oder ob überhaupt...


----------



## Rage1988 (7. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> 10.000 sind es nicht. Welcher Supersportler kostet noch weniger als 15.000?
> 
> Die gleiche Frage könnte man sich nun stellen, wenn man 2500€ Fully mit 4000€ Fully vergleicht.
> 
> Mal demnächst ne PS oder Motorrad kaufen, dann sieht man, wer bei den Angaben immer noch schummelt. Von 0-100 nehmen die sich nix und dahinter hat man den Landstraßenbereich eh bereits verlassen.



Die GSXR 1000 bekommst du für ungefähr 15.000€ neu. Die Panigale V4 kostet neu um die 25.000€. Bei mir sind das 10.000€ mehr.
Klar findest du beide zu unterschiedlichen Preise, aber dann ist der Unterschied eben 9.000€.

Ein 4000€ Fully wird dir länger halten und mehr Comfort bieten. Eine Ducati hält nicht länger, obwohl sie einiges mehr kostet. Mehr Comfort hat sie auch nicht.
Dafür sind aber Ersatzteile und Reparaturen bei der Ducati teurer, die Versicherung ist teurer und du musst eine Werkstatt finden, die sich damit auskennt.
Ich hätte keine Lust, 50-100km zu fahren, damit sich einer mit der Panigale V4 auskennt. Der nächste Ducati Händler ist bei mir 80km entfernt.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. August 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Hmmm... gestern kein Pickerl bekommen. Neuer Kettensatz muss drauf, bin aber seit dem Kauf nur ~2500 km gefahren. Außerdem kann ich mich noch an die Aussage vom Verkäufer erinnern das beim nächsten Vorführen eh nichts sein wird und sie es umsonst machen. Mal gespannt was sie veranschlagen oder ob überhaupt...



Das war bei meiner damals ein Krampf. Die hatten die Wahl zwischen neue Kette öffnen und neu vernieten oder sie hätten meine komplette Schwinge ausbauen müssen.
Ich hab mich dann fürs Nieten entschieden, weil ich nicht 500€ für nen Kettenwechsel zahlen wollte.

Die Kette ist aber ein Verschleißteil. Er muss das auf jeden Fall nicht kostenlos nachbessern. Je nachdem wie man am Gashahn hängt, verschleißt sie schneller oder langsamer.
Wenn man die Kette nicht regelmäßig nachstellt, verschleißt sie auch schneller. 
Auch eine neue Kette muss man öfter kontrollieren und ggf. nachstellen.


----------



## blautemple (7. August 2018)

Aber nach 2500km sollte keine Kette durch sein. Selbst bei extrem schlechter Pflege sollte die locker 10 bis 15k km durchhalten...


----------



## Rage1988 (7. August 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aber nach 2500km sollte keine Kette durch sein. Selbst bei extrem schlechter Pflege sollte die locker 10 bis 15k km durchhalten...



Ich habe das so verstanden, dass die Kette nicht neu war (Gebrauchtkauf?). Bei einer neuen Kette wäre es komisch.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Kette noch in Ordnung ist, die Ritzel aber nicht mehr.
Das hättest du dann, wenn die Kette nicht genug kontrolliert und gepflegt wird.

Bei mir hat die Kette immer nur so 10.000Km gehalten. V2, 1000ccm und 120PS ziehen halt doch ziemlich an der Kette 
Außer man fährt wirklich sehr brav


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die GSXR 1000 bekommst du für ungefähr 15.000€ neu. Die Panigale V4 kostet neu um die 25.000€. Bei mir sind das 10.000€ mehr.
> Klar findest du beide zu unterschiedlichen Preise, aber dann ist der Unterschied eben 9.000€.
> 
> Ein 4000€ Fully wird dir länger halten und mehr Comfort bieten. Eine Ducati hält nicht länger, obwohl sie einiges mehr kostet. Mehr Comfort hat sie auch nicht.
> ...


Zunächst einmal kostet die Panigale 22.000 und die GSX-R 1000 16.600. Kannste auf der Homepage nachschauen. Da ist die Differenz dann fast halb so groß wie von dir angegeben.
Beim Rest geht es zu sehr ins Spekulative und Subjektive. Nur weil ein Fahrrad einen Carbon- statt Aluminiumrahmen hat, hält es nicht länger. Was du komplett außen vor lässt, ist die wesentlich größere Verarbeitungsqualität. Ja, da kann die kleine Susi einer Panigale nicht annähernd das Wasser reichen. Die hochwertigeren Komponenten sind bei Motorrädern nicht nur optischer Natur. Ersatzteile sind bei Japanern übrigens keineswegs günstiger als bei Ducati. Auch das ist ein reiner Mythos. Nebenbei: Mal gefragt, wieso die Japaner abgesehen von Yamaha bis vor kurzem noch 6.000er Inspektionsintervalle hatten, während Ducati schon längst bei 12.000 war? Machen die bei Autos übrigens auch ganz gern. Günstigere Anschaffung wird durch höhere Werkstattkosten ausgeglichen.
Nicht berücksichtigt wurde bisher, dass das Erlebnis sowieso ein komplett anderes ist.

Abgesehen davon ist es sowieso komplett unsinnig, bei einem Hobby über Kosten zu diskutieren. Niemand bräuchte eine Grafikkarte für 1000€, denn Bilder gibts auch bei einer 1050ti, keine  
Kaffemaschine für 3000€, denn Filterkaffee ist auch Kaffee und wozu überhaupt ein Motorrad, wenn Radfahren sowieso gesünder ist?


----------



## DARPA (7. August 2018)

Eben, soll jeder machen wie er denkt. Die Wertigkeit von Dingen ist eh oft sehr subjektiv. Hauptsache man hat Spaß. 

Mir z.B. kommt nix italienisches mehr ins Haus. Die bauen zwar oft sehr schöne Fahrzeuge, aber die Erfahrungen mit Aprilia und Alfa haben mir gereicht. Kann trotzdem verstehen, dass es große Fangemeinden gibt. Und vielleicht ist es inzwischen auch besser geworden.
Ab er so hat halt jeder seine eigenen unterbewussten Vorlieben und Ansichten.


----------



## Firefox83 (8. August 2018)

also hätte ich jetzt genug Geld, dann würde ich mir eine Panigale kaufen 

ich finde das Teil geil!!!!

Ein Japaner kommt bei mir nicht mehr in Frage, ich empfinde die Nippon Motorräder so was von mainstream und ohne Karakter. Ich zahle lieber drauf und hole mir eine europäische Marke, die bei mir auch welche Emotionen auslöst. Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden, sonst würden wir alle mit einer Panigale herumfahren, oder mit einer Gixxer, oder mit einer....


----------



## Rage1988 (8. August 2018)

Ich hätte gerne die Yamaha YZF R1 ab 2009 mit der Crossplane-Kurbelwelle. 
Live gesehen habe ich davon noch keine, nur die YZF R6.
Mit den 200PS wäre sie mir aber einfach zu krass und zu teuer, aber der Klang ist einfach herrlich 

Ich finde auch die Yamaha XV950R geil. Kostet neu unter 10.000, hat 54PS (günstig bei der Versicherung), keine Kette und wäre genau mein Ding. Schön durch die Gegend cruisen.
Wenn, dann wird es sowas nochmal in meinem Leben.


----------



## Firefox83 (8. August 2018)

Auf meiner Wunschliste steht hingegen eine BMW GS.

ich möchte später, wenn die Kids grösser und selbständiger sind, mehr auf Reisen gehen, und da macht halt eine Touring Maschine mMn mehr Sinn. Heute begnüge ich mich mit meiner alten Speed Triple.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. August 2018)

Mondial Moto VR5 Superbike | MOTORRADonline.de

Die wird herrlich klingen.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Mondial Moto VR5 Superbike | MOTORRADonline.de
> 
> Die wird herrlich klingen.



Für 28.000€ bzw 36.000€ 
Wers braucht.
V.a. ist das eine neue Motorradschmiede, die sich nie mit Motorrädern befasst hat. Da hätte ich erst einmal bedenken, v.a. zu den Preisen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Für 28.000€ bzw 36.000€
> Wers braucht.
> V.a. ist das eine neue Motorradschmiede, die sich nie mit Motorrädern befasst hat. Da hätte ich erst einmal bedenken, v.a. zu den Preisen


So dachte manch einer wohl auch, bevor der erste Pagani Zonda kam. Know-How war dennoch von der ersten Stunde an Bord.

Hier geht es immer noch um Motorräder und so wie es ausschaut, ist das eins.


----------



## shadie (9. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Mondial Moto VR5 Superbike | MOTORRADonline.de
> 
> Die wird herrlich klingen.



Schauen aus wie ältere Ducatis......

Zu den Kursen und mit der Optik wäre das nix für mich.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Schauen aus wie ältere Ducatis......
> 
> Zu den Kursen und mit der Optik wäre das nix für mich.


Mir gefällt der Scheinwerfer vorne nicht.

Mv Agusta ruft grad übrigens alle 800er zurück.
MV Agusta 800 Rueckruf Achsklemmung | MOTORRADonline.de


----------



## shadie (9. August 2018)

Mir sind das bei neuen Bikes aktuell ziemlich viele Rückrufaktionen.

Ich habe das dieses Jahr schon aus fast jedem Haus gehört!

Was stimmt denn da nicht?
Bei der neuen GSX R war auch erst vor nem Monat oder so ne Rückrufaktion.

Kann doch nicht sein, da gibt man 15000 € aus und hat nen Bike mit massiven Fehlern die dir sogar den Motor hochjagen können.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. August 2018)

Oder du verlierst bei der Fahrt das Vorderrad. 
Das muss n Spaß sein.


----------



## blautemple (9. August 2018)

Ich war dieses Jahr auch schon von einem kleinen Rückruf betroffen. Die linke Steuereinheit am Lenker musste getauscht werden, da dort unter Umständen Wasser eindringen konnte wodurch dann die Beleuchtung ein Eigenleben entwickeln konnte


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. August 2018)

Bei meiner Streety war es damals etwas mit der Lichtmaschine. Mir ging während der Fahrt der Motor aus und ich blieb in der Pampa liegen.

Der generelle Rückruf von Triumph kam leider zu spät.


----------



## shadie (9. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Oder du verlierst bei der Fahrt das Vorderrad.
> Das muss n Spaß sein.



Dann kannste mit nem Wheelie zum MV Händler fahren 

Bei Suzuki wurde die GSX R Reihe übrigens zurück gerufen weil die Kette einfach reissen könnte.

Da fragt man sich dann schon was man für nen Schund in ein 15000 € Motorrad reinsteckt, dass so was passieren kann.

Meine YZF r 125 war damals aber noch schlimmer.

- Rückruf wegen Seitenständer welche sich spontan ausklappen konnte weil die Feder schnell gerissen ist
- Rückruf wegen was am Auspuff, weiß nicht mehr genau was
- Rückruf wegen undichtem Tank.

Das konnte soweit gehen, dass das Motorrad spontan anfängt in Flammen auf zu gehen.
Bei einem Freund ist das passiert.
Bike abends abgestellt, 5 Minuten Später aus dem Fenster geschaut, Bike brennt zu einem Plastikklumpen bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zusammen.

Der hat dann eine nagelneue von Yamaha bekommen.

Ist einfach ein Armutszeugnis für heutige Motorradhersteller.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Mir sind das bei neuen Bikes aktuell ziemlich viele Rückrufaktionen.
> 
> Ich habe das dieses Jahr schon aus fast jedem Haus gehört!
> 
> ...



Tja, wie bei den Autos eben auch.
Nur noch alles schnell schnell und möglichst günstig.

Ich hatte bei meinem vorherigen Auto eine Rückrufaktion und musste in die Werkstatt, meine Frau musste mit ihrem in die Werkstatt und auch bei meinem aktuellen Auto musste ich in die Werkstatt zum Softwareupdate -.-
Das ist heutzutage nicht mehr außergewöhnlich.

Die ganze Wirtschaft lebt das doch heutzutage so. Die Reklamationen usw. werden einfach in Kauf genommen.


----------



## DARPA (13. August 2018)

War heute mal wieder länger unterwegs. Wetter war perfekt - 25 °C und leicht bewölkt. War daher sehr angenehm zu fahren und auch mein kleines Moped lief noch nen ticken besser als zuletzt bei der Hitze (logisch). 
Außerdem waren auch kaum Tiere in der Luft, Helm wurde fast nicht dreckig. 

War im bergischen unterwegs und die Tour hat mir heute richtig viel gebracht. 
An den Speed hab ich mich ja inzwischen gewöhnt aber ich hab jetzt nochmal ne gute Portion an Vertrauen für Kurven bekommen und kriege immer mehr ein Gefühl für die Positionierung des Bikes. Am meisten bockt das umlegen, also in Schikanen oder bei der Ausfahrt ausm Kreisverkehr. Und das beste ist, ich hab immer noch ne weitere Lernkurve vor mir.

Also ich mag das kleine Moped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (13. August 2018)

Wir sind nun seit gut und gerne 1-2 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren.
In Hamburg war durch die Dürre alles vertrocknet.
Durch den Sturm liegen jetzt Äste Blätter etc. auf dem Boden.
Das Wetter sieht auch nicht so bombig aus, soll bis Donnerstag regnen.

Ab Donnerstag kommt aber wieder die Sonne raus und wir bekommen 30°C, pünktlich zum Wochenende.
Wochenendaktivitäten sind also wieder gesesetzt.


----------



## blautemple (13. August 2018)

Ich habe leider erst zum 24.09. einen Termin für die 10000er Inspektion bekommen. Das heißt ich habe jetzt gerade mal 1200km übrig bis dahin. Ich werde wohl heute mal fragen ob ich wenigstens 500km oder so überziehen darf...


----------



## shadie (13. August 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe leider erst zum 24.09. einen Termin für die 10000er Inspektion bekommen. Das heißt ich habe jetzt gerade mal 1200km übrig bis dahin. Ich werde wohl heute mal fragen ob ich wenigstens 500km oder so überziehen darf...



Du hast die seit diesem Jahr neu oder ?

Gut Kilometer runter gerissen


----------



## blautemple (13. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Du hast die seit diesem Jahr neu oder ?
> 
> Gut Kilometer runter gerissen



Jo, steht seit März in meiner Garage und ich habe die ja auch zum fahren gekauft


----------



## shadie (13. August 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Jo, steht seit März in meiner Garage und ich habe die ja auch zum fahren gekauft



Meine Bandit steht seit März/April und ich habe vielleicht 2-3K drauf und finde, dass ich schon viel fahre


----------



## blautemple (13. August 2018)

Je nachdem wie das Wetter so ist knalle ich ca 500km pro Wochenende drauf 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (20. August 2018)

Hab am WE mal ein bisschen mit Zug- und Druckstufe vom hinteren Dämpfer rumgespielt. Jetzt bin ich endlich das blöde Gehoppel losgeworden. Fährt sich gleich viel angenehmer.

Bin dann gestern noch Stück hinter ner Speed Triple hergefahren. Ich glaub ich brauche mehr Hubraum   Nee ist schon ganz gut, dass unten rum weniger los ist. So kann man vernünftiger richtig fahren lernen.


----------



## dressler18 (20. August 2018)

Gestern Abend mein Bike zur Werkstatt gebracht, zufälligerweise war der Junior Chef vor Ort und hat sie gleich in die Garage gestellt. Heute kurz vor Mittag kam der Anruf das es fertig ist. Ergebnis: Pickerl sowieso gratis und auch den Kettensatz auf Kulanz umsonst bekommen.


----------



## shadie (20. August 2018)

Dann kanns ja wieder los gehen. 

Bei uns in HH ist bis Donnerstag schlechtes Wetter angesagt.

Am Samstag war ich ne kurze Runde unterwegs, die Möhre ist so laut wenn Sie kalt ist das ist der Wahnsinn 
Werde am Freitag mal wieder mit Möpp zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## dressler18 (20. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Dann kanns ja wieder los gehen.
> 
> Bei uns in HH ist bis Donnerstag schlechtes Wetter angesagt.
> 
> ...



Hatte nie pausiert  Gestern am Tag war ich mit den Puch Freunden aufm Weg schön gemütlich (Oldtimer Treff Auto/Motorrad)  

Ich habs richtig verschi**en bin jetzt mit Auto und!! Motorrad auf Arbeit weil bei uns eine Straße gesperrt ist und die Busverbindung nicht zu gebrauchen ist.  Aber es wird sich schon jemand finden der mich nochmal zu Arbeit bringt. 

Bei uns soll ab Freitag der lang ersehnte Wetterumschwung kommen mit paar Tagen Regen, wobei es bei uns eh noch verhältnismäßig grün ist. Zum Weg aufs Oldtimertreffen fuhren wir ein paar Landstraßen bei euch in Deutschland und da sind die Wiesen wirklich schon fast alle braun und verbrannt. Von dem her gehts der natur bei uns im Vorgebirge noch relativ gut.


----------



## blautemple (20. August 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bin dann gestern noch Stück hinter ner Speed Triple hergefahren. Ich glaub ich brauche mehr Hubraum   Nee ist schon ganz gut, dass unten rum weniger los ist. So kann man vernünftiger richtig fahren lernen.



Auf der Landstraße ist der Hubraum egal, da zählt alleine der Fahrer 
Ich fahre häufig mit 1000er Maschinen zusammen und die können mich, auch wenn sie es wirklich drauf anlegen, trotz der nur 765ccm nicht abhängen.

@shadie
Eigentlich werden Motorräder lauter wenn sie heißer sind. Meine ist beim starten noch ganz human wenn ich etwas mit dem Gas spiele, wenn ich das mache nachdem ich mal 30min richtig am Kabel gezogen habe ziehe ich den Zorn der ganzen Nachbarschaft auf mich sowie das brabbelt und knallt


----------



## Lockeye (21. August 2018)

Es geht bei den Litermaschinen auch eher um das schalt-faule Fahren


----------



## orca113 (21. August 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Auf der Landstraße ist der Hubraum egal, da zählt alleine der Fahrer
> Ich fahre häufig mit 1000er Maschinen zusammen und die können mich, auch wenn sie es wirklich drauf anlegen, trotz der nur 765ccm nicht abhängen.
> 
> @shadie
> Eigentlich werden Motorräder lauter wenn sie heißer sind. Meine ist beim starten noch ganz human wenn ich etwas mit dem Gas spiele, wenn ich das mache nachdem ich mal 30min richtig am Kabel gezogen habe ziehe ich den Zorn der ganzen Nachbarschaft auf mich sowie das brabbelt und knallt



Ist hier auch so. Laut wie sau wenn sie heiß ist und Knallen tut sie. Ist ein Bos Auspuff drauf. Sie klingt super aber grade wenn sie heiß ist und auf der Autobahn nervt es irgendwann. Daher meide ich meist die Autobahn. Bei der letzten organisierten Tour im Frühjahr sind zwei BWM Spastis (Sorry aber das waren so typische Mitfünfziger mit fahrenden Wohnzimmern, schon mit Warnweste und Helm in Neonfarbe geboren) extrem blöd geworden. Nach dem Motto hinter dir fahren wir nicht du bist zu laut, zu alt (Motorrad) und zu billig. Als ich ihnen dann was passendes gesagt habe sind sie beleidigt gewesen und in eine andere Gruppe abgezogen. Idioten. Sollen Autofahren.


----------



## DARPA (21. August 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Auf der Landstraße ist der Hubraum egal, da zählt alleine der Fahrer



Arsch 

Der ist hauptsächlich immer beim rausbeschleunigen weggezogen. 
Aber yo, bin halt noch Wiedereinsteiger. Vielleicht sollte ich mir nen A aufs Mopped kleben


----------



## blautemple (21. August 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Arsch
> 
> Der ist hauptsächlich immer beim rausbeschleunigen weggezogen.
> Aber yo, bin halt noch Wiedereinsteiger. Vielleicht sollte ich mir nen A aufs Mopped kleben



Einfach in niedrigeren Gängen in die Kurve fahren, dann hast du auch mit 600ccm (?) genug bums


----------



## Kuhprah (22. August 2018)

Aus aktuellem Anlass. Für alle die gerne Kurven fahren und das auch schnell machen... fahrt bitte nur so schnell dass ihr in dem Bereich wo ihr sehen könnt auch anhalten könnt. Sich voll in ne Kurve legen und mit erlaubten 80 (oder halt weniger erlaubten 100...) drum rum ist suboptimal wenn hinter der Kurve ein LKW mit überbreitem Container angefahren kommt....    Immerhin tuts vermutlich nicht weh....


----------



## shadie (22. August 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass. Für alle die gerne Kurven fahren und das auch schnell machen... fahrt bitte nur so schnell dass ihr in dem Bereich wo ihr sehen könnt auch anhalten könnt. Sich voll in ne Kurve legen und mit erlaubten 80 (oder halt weniger erlaubten 100...) drum rum ist suboptimal wenn hinter der Kurve ein LKW mit überbreitem Container angefahren kommt....    Immerhin tuts vermutlich nicht weh....



Aus dem Grund fährt man Rechtskurven auch weit links außen und linkskurven weit rechts außen.

So kann man die Kurve weiter einsehen als wenn man kurven schneiden und der Dickkopf hängt nicht auf der anderen Fahrbahn. 

Aber ja, stelle ich mir böse vor solche Unfälle....


----------



## blautemple (23. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund fährt man Rechtskurven auch weit links außen und linkskurven weit rechts außen.
> 
> So kann man die Kurve weiter einsehen als wenn man kurven schneiden und der Dickkopf hängt nicht auf der anderen Fahrbahn.
> 
> Aber ja, stelle ich mir böse vor solche Unfälle....



Hinterschneiden heißt das und das mache ich auf der Landstraße auch. Da muss ich ja auch wirklich nicht auf der Ideallinie unterwegs sein


----------



## Kuhprah (23. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Aber ja, stelle ich mir böse vor solche Unfälle....


 Solang man im LKW sitzt geht's. Klingt ähnlich wie wenn man gegen ne Mauer fährt. Kurzer Schlag, kaputter Scheinwerfer.... für den am 2 Rad ging es leider weniger gut aus. Daher ja auch mein Appel. Der hatte von mich sehen bis fertig vielleicht ne halbe Sekunde,,,


----------



## shadie (24. August 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Solang man im LKW sitzt geht's. Klingt ähnlich wie wenn man gegen ne Mauer fährt. Kurzer Schlag, kaputter Scheinwerfer.... für den am 2 Rad ging es leider weniger gut aus. Daher ja auch mein Appel. Der hatte von mich sehen bis fertig vielleicht ne halbe Sekunde,,,



ist mir ja schon klar ist auch nett gemeint.

Aber jeder halbwegs gute Motorradfahrer kennt eben die Technik die ich beschrieben habe.
So vermeidet man eben das überschneiden der Kurve um 100%.

Mein Schädel ist NIE auf der anderen Fahrbahn, warum auch, der hat da nix zu suchen 

Die Leute die Kurven schneiden haben sich das vom Autofahren angewöhnt,
dass Sie dadurch weniger sehen und eventuell sogar langsamer sind, merken die erst wenn man es ihnen zeigt.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2018)

Also ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich, wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin, viele Motorradfahrer erlebe, die auf meine Spur hängen.
Und das auf engen, kurvenreichen Strecken. Ich kann noch manchmal ausweichen, bei einem LKW, Traktor, Bus oder Mähdrescher würde das böse enden.

Die Motorradfahrer verstehe ich nicht. Wenn man es nicht kann, sollte man es lassen.


----------



## shadie (24. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich, wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin, viele Motorradfahrer erlebe, die auf meine Spur hängen.
> Und das auf engen, kurvenreichen Strecken. Ich kann noch manchmal ausweichen, bei einem LKW, Traktor, Bus oder Mähdrescher würde das böse enden.
> 
> Die Motorradfahrer verstehe ich nicht. Wenn man es nicht kann, sollte man es lassen.



Das ist klar.

Mir gehen auch die Autofahrer auf die eire die JEDEN Motorradfahrer an der Ampel mit Ihrem 3er BMW herausfordern müssen.
Im Stand gasgeben etc.

Trotzdem ist es eine Sache, sich darüber aufzuregen aber wieder ne ganz andere froh zu sein, dass "endlich wieder einer drauf gegangen ist"


----------



## taks (24. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich, wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin, viele Motorradfahrer erlebe, die auf meine Spur hängen.
> Und das auf engen, kurvenreichen Strecken. Ich kann noch manchmal ausweichen, bei einem LKW, Traktor, Bus oder Mähdrescher würde das böse enden.
> 
> Die Motorradfahrer verstehe ich nicht. Wenn man es nicht kann, sollte man es lassen.



Ich denke mir öfters bei Motorrad- und Fahrradfahrern, dass die einfach ned an ihrem Leben hängen so wie die fahren ... 



shadie schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es eine Sache, sich darüber aufzuregen aber wieder ne ganz andere froh zu sein, dass "endlich wieder einer drauf gegangen ist"



Auf die Ignorierliste und gut ist.


----------



## blautemple (24. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Mir gehen auch die Autofahrer auf die eire die JEDEN Motorradfahrer an der Ampel mit Ihrem 3er BMW herausfordern müssen.
> Im Stand gasgeben etc.



Auf sowas gehe ich teilweise sogar ein. Ist ja nicht so das die ne große Chance hätten, mein Hocker braucht von 0-100 ca 3,3s und von 0-200 ca 9,5s. Das können die also gerne probieren


----------



## dressler18 (24. August 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Ich denke mir öfters bei Motorrad- und Fahrradfahrern, dass die einfach ned an ihrem Leben hängen so wie die fahren ...




Genau das hab ich mir auch schon öfters gedacht!!!!! Wie dumm manche Menschen sind ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Ich denke mir öfters bei Motorrad- und Fahrradfahrern, dass die einfach ned an ihrem Leben hängen so wie die fahren ...



Solche Exemplare hat man leider immer.
Ich habe genug Radfahrer erlebt, die in der Stadt nachts ohne Licht einfach rausziehen ohne zu schauen.
Das würde ich mich auf meinem Rad nie trauen, weil ich immer Angst hätte, dass ich übersehen werden könnte.
Besonders toll sind die, die in der Stadt mit Kopfhörern fahren.
Die können eigentlich gleich von der nächsten Brücke springen.

Ich habe aber auch schon genug Motorradfahrer erlebt, die noch in der letzten Sekunde überholen mussten. Wo ich dachte: EIne Sekunde länger und du wärst im Gegenverkehr verreckt.

Da ich sowohl Motorrad gefahren bin, als auch Fahrrad fahre, kann ich das einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. August 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Ich denke mir öfters bei Motorrad- und Fahrradfahrern, dass die einfach ned an ihrem Leben hängen so wie die fahren ...


Das denke ich mir auch oft. Früher fuhr ich manchmal aber auch so, als hinge ich nicht besonders an meinem Leben. 
Wobei ich schon darauf geachtet habe, dass ich Kurven nicht schneide und nur dort etwas risikoreicher fahre, wo niemand gefährdet wird. Man soll sein Glück ja nicht herausfordern.

Bei mir wird das dieses Jahr nichts mit nem neuen Mopped. Kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden. Damit bleibt genug Zeit, falls es nächstes Jahr ein Mopped-Treffen geben sollte. 

Zum Thema Ampelrennen:
Letztens wollte einer eines gegen meinen Smart fahren.  Hat dann 3 Ampeln nacheinander mit dem Gas rumgespielt. Ich musste einfach nur lachen.
Habe dann die Musik (Woofer) so aufgedreht, dass seine Spiegel mitwackeln.


----------



## blautemple (31. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das dieses Jahr nichts mit nem neuen Mopped. Kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden. Damit bleibt genug Zeit, falls es nächstes Jahr ein Mopped-Treffen geben sollte.



Ich hoffe mal, dieses Jahr war es zeitlich bei mir doch etwas knapper als ursprünglich gedacht


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. September 2018)

Motorrad-Skandal: Romano Fenati zieht Bremse bei Gegner - milde Strafe

Unfassbar. Die Strafe allerdings noch schlimmer.


----------



## dressler18 (10. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Motorrad-Skandal: Romano Fenati zieht Bremse bei Gegner - milde Strafe
> 
> Unfassbar. Die Strafe allerdings noch schlimmer.



Was ein Vollidiot - gehört für lange Zeit gesperrt! 


Endlich! Kann heute meine neuen Endtöpfe abholen, dann heute Abend fix mal anbauen vermessen und dem  Metallbauer alles schicken damit ich meine zwei Verbidnungsrohre zu den Krümmern bekomme


----------



## blautemple (10. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Motorrad-Skandal: Romano Fenati zieht Bremse bei Gegner - milde Strafe
> 
> Unfassbar. Die Strafe allerdings noch schlimmer.



Sowas geht gar nicht. Imo sollte der nie wieder ein Rennen fahren dürfen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (10. September 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sowas geht gar nicht. Imo sollte der nie wieder ein Rennen fahren dürfen...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Schwarze Flagge und für 2 Rennen gesperrt.
Mehr ist nicht passiert.

Sehr traurig ja.

Wobei ähnlich gefährliche Manöver hat man bei Rossi und Maruqez auch schon gesehen.
Von wegen bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ins Grüne absichtlich drängen.
Oder mal das Bein ausstrecken.


----------



## blautemple (12. September 2018)

Ich habe mal ne kleine Aufnahme von meiner Hausstrecke gemacht. 

Dropbox - GOPR5162-1.mp4

Lasset den Hate beginnen 

Edit: Oh Gott im Dropbox Player ist die Qualität ja richtig übel ^^


----------



## taks (12. September 2018)

0815 Raservideo


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. September 2018)

Die Kurven werden manchmal etwas unsauber gefahren, aber der Streckenabschnitt sieht spaßig aus. Wenn man die Kamera am Lenker platziert, kommt die Schräglage besser rüber.
Mopped klingt übrigens nicht anders als meine 675er.


----------



## blautemple (12. September 2018)

Jo da war ich etwas „sloppy“ unterwegs, aber grobe Fehler kann ich da nicht sehen. War ja auch kein Tempo wo ich da drauf hätte achten müssen ^^

Muss ich mal überlegen, das war ja auch nur mal ein ganz kurzer Test wie das rüberkommt. Vorteil ist halt das man so sehr viel von der Strecke sieht. 

Jap das ist immernoch der typische 3 Zylinder Sound 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. September 2018)

Hier mal als Vergleich:
YouTube

Man sieht nicht wesentlich weniger.


----------



## blautemple (12. September 2018)

Stimmt und man sieht den Tacho nicht. Dann können sich auch die Moralapostel nicht aufregen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. September 2018)

Habe ich auch aus genau diesem Grund so gemacht. Drehzahlmesser reicht.


----------



## shadie (12. September 2018)

Kamera am Helm mache ich auch nicht mehr.
Da ist mir das Gewicht der Hero5 einfach zu groß dafür.

Ich habe Halterungen für den Lenker, nutzt eher meine Frau weil ich immer das Handy als Navi benutze und dafür ne Halterung habe.
Der Bandit 650 Lenker ist da zu schmal dafür, als das navi + cam hinpasst.
Da muss mal noch nen neuer Lenker rauf.

Ich habe so ein 3 Bein Saugnapf Dingens.
Das mach ich auf den Tank / passt super und man sieht auch viel / leider auch den Tacho


Konnte nicht viel gucken aber die erste Kurve war sehr sehr weit innen gefahren z.B.
Darum gehts in dem Thread aber ja auch nicht


----------



## blautemple (12. September 2018)

Jap, das Gewicht stört mich auch etwas. Für ein paar Minuten ist ok, aber für eine längere Fahrt auf keinen Fall. 

Das wirkt tatsächlich nur so, ich bin die Kurve außen angefahren und dann in der Kurvenmitte leicht nach innen gefahren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lockeye (12. September 2018)

Mein Kumpel (SMC 690) hatte es am Helm, ich fand das schon ab Tempo 90 störend.

Die Befestigung am Lenker war für mein Empfinden am tauglichsten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (12. September 2018)

die Befestigung am Helm sorgt auch für einen schönen Dachschaden wenn sich bei einem Sturz die Kamera in den Helm bohrt.... daher wenn dann und eigentlich muss das ja gar nicht dann am Lenker


----------



## Lockeye (12. September 2018)

Eine Kamera, welche mit einem Halter mit doppelseitigem Klebeband am Helm befestigt ist, wird sich wohl kaum in den Helm "BOHREN". Es geht primär um den stärkeren, einseitigeren Luftwiderstand.


----------



## blautemple (20. Oktober 2018)

So, gleich gehts vermutlich das letzte mal diese Saison auf den Bock. Noch einmal etwas die Sau rauslassen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (20. Oktober 2018)

Viel Spaß! Mir ist es schon zu kalt 

Ich hatte letztes WE das geile Wetter nochmal genutzt und war Samstag 6 Stunden lang unterwegs.


----------



## Rat Six (20. Oktober 2018)

Jo, so langsam wird es Zeit die Maschine ein letztes Mal zu waschen und dann über den Winter in der Garage zu verstauen. Hmm, damit könnte man auch mal einen Rückblick über das Jahr machen:
- Island: 4 Wochen mit dem Motorrad unterwegs, dabei zwei mal mit dem Autozug durch Deutschland. 2 Wochen auf Island selbst mit knapp 4500km, davon 1500km auf Schotterpisten. Von 2 Wochen hatte ich 2 Tage Sonne, ansonsten Regen und Schnee. Landschaftlich der absolute Traum und auch fahrerisch sehr schön. Nach insgesamt 6300km, einem lädierten Sprunggelenk (270kg Motorrad sind unangenehm) kann ich nur sagen, dass es genial war und es definitiv nicht die letzte Reise war.

- Africa Twin: Hier hat sich wohl das größte getan, nach ca. 11000km und ein bisschen mehr als 1 Jahr hat sie mich nun wieder verlassen. Die Twin ist ein gutes Motorrad auf kurzen Strecken, ohne Zuladung und Offroad ist sie wirklich ein goßes Dirtbike. Der Motor ist ein Traum, ohne Vibrationen, genug Kraft und einem moderatem Verbrauch. Leider kann das Fahrwerk nicht mithalten. Auf Asphalt ist es auch mit Gepäck ausreichend, wenn auch ein wenig weich, aber auf den Pisten Islands war es vollkommen am Limit (77kg Fahrer + ~30kg Gepäck). Keine Ahnung wie Honda sich das vorstellt, damit zu zweit und Gepäck unterwegs zu sein. Zusätzlich hat mich der fehlende Wetterschutz, Komfort und Tempomat (jaja) teilweise zum Fluchen gebracht. Leider hat auch die neue Africa Twin Adventure Sports, trotz Ride by Wire, keinen Tempomaten. Weil der laut Honda nicht zum Geist der Maschine passt. 
Meine Überlegungen gingen dann hin und her. Schlussendlich wollte es mir nicht in den Kopf ca. 5000€ in ein neues Motorrad zu stecken um teilweise die Fehler des Herstellers auszubessern und sie meinen Anforderungen anzupassen. Ich würde liebend gerne 2000€ mehr für eine Africa Twin zahlen, wenn dann ein ordentliches Fahrwerk verbaut wäre.
Trotzdem würde ich sie immer noch empfehlen, denn sie hat mir hier zu Hause viel Spass gemacht und war auch in Island ein treuer Begleiter.

- BMW R1200GS Adventure: Tja, nach Probefahrten bei BMW, KTM und Yamaha bin ich bei der BMW hängen geblieben. Die KTM hat zwar mehr Leistung, hat aber wieder eine Kette und einen ähnlichen Wetterschutz wie die Africa Twin. Die Super Tenere von Yamaha konnte mich auch nicht wirklich begeistern, sie ist ein grundsolides Mopped, aber der Funke ist nicht übergesprungen. So bin ich dann bei der BMW gelandet. Eigentlich sollte es die normale GS in der Rallye Variante werden, aber da die Adventure inkl. Sturzbügel, Gepäckträger und Nebelscheinwerfer nur 600€ mehr gekostet hat, habe ich mich doch für die dicke Kuh entschieden.
Mittlerweile habe ich 4000km auf der Uhr und kann nur sagen, dass ich es kein bisschen bereue. Auf langen Etappen ist sie deutlich komfortabler und auf den Pässen kann man sie deutlich sportlicher fahren als die Africa Twin. Offroad mache ich zwar Abstriche, da vorne nur noch ein 19" Rad vorhanden ist und das Gewicht im Vergleich zur Honda um 34kg angewachsen ist. Auch in der Stadt kann man nicht mehr so einfach durch den Verkehr wuseln. Trotzdem bin ich bei der GS angekommen und habe mit ihr mein Motorrad für die nächsten Jahre gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (21. Oktober 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Viel Spaß! Mir ist es schon zu kalt
> 
> Ich hatte letztes WE das geile Wetter nochmal genutzt und war Samstag 6 Stunden lang unterwegs.



Einfach einen Pulli unter der Lederkombi und dann geht das. Ist nur etwas eng 

Aber ich habe wieder gemerkt, das man bei den Temperaturen selbst den Conti Road Attack 3 ordentlich warm fahren muss. 
Zwischendurch ca 1h Pause gemacht und dann ganz gemütlich in die erste Kurve rollen lassen und nachdem umlegen fing das Hinterrad an zu rutschen und das völlig ohne Gas zu geben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (21. Oktober 2018)

> Einfach einen Pulli unter der Lederkombi und dann geht das. Ist nur etwas eng



Wenn man zu schwer ist. Sonst reicht das bißchen Luft unter der Lederkombi für nen Pulli.

Ist euch mal aufgefallen was für fette schwere Tonnen auf den Motorrädern sitzen... Boah ich bin jetzt sportlich/trainiert und schlank weil ich auch auf mich achte. Aber manch einem Motorradfahrer täten ein paar Pfund weniger sehr gut... Bin immer wieder überrascht wie fett die Fahrer und zierlich die Sozia sind...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Oktober 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ist euch mal aufgefallen was für fette schwere Tonnen auf den Motorrädern sitzen... Boah ich bin jetzt sportlich/trainiert und schlank weil ich auch auf mich achte. Aber manch einem Motorradfahrer täten ein paar Pfund weniger sehr gut... Bin immer wieder überrascht wie fett die Fahrer und zierlich die Sozia sind...


Hör auf damit, mich zu beleidigen! 



Spoiler



Ich habe nur schwere Knochen.


----------



## blautemple (21. Oktober 2018)

Lederkombis müssen so eing sein. Wenn das trotz dicken Pulli immer noch locker passt, dann ist die Kombi schlicht zu groß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rat Six (22. Oktober 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ist euch mal aufgefallen was für fette schwere Tonnen auf den Motorrädern sitzen...


Das schlimmste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war ein Fahrer auf ner GS  der nur mit Hilfe seiner 2 Kollegen auf den Bock raufgekommen ist...


----------



## shadie (22. Oktober 2018)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Das schlimmste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war ein Fahrer auf ner GS  der nur mit Hilfe seiner 2 Kollegen auf den Bock raufgekommen ist...



Macht total Sinn.... -.-

Wir haben bei einem bekannten Yamaha Händler Großraum Hamburg auch den Saisonabschluss gefeiert.
Samstags lecker Burger + Redbull etc. wie viel man wollte.
Geile Bikes bestaunen.
Bischen Stuntfahren war auch dabei.

War ein cooles Event.

Problem ist nur.......habe mein nächstes Motorrad gefunden.

Muss ja bis Okt. 2019 noch mit 48PS fahren und wollte dann die Bandit erst mal aufmachen.....

Joaaa.....MT07 angeschaut / gefällt mir von der Lichtmaske her nicht, außerdem gefühlt irgendwie zu schmal und zu lang.
MT10........hmmmmm schön breit aber auch wieder sau lang, will eigentlich was kompakteres.
MT09....... GEIL!

Lass mich mal bitte raufsetzen.

Ja.....*******......passt wie angegossen, fühlt sich im vergleich zur Bandit an wie ein Fahrrad zwischen den beinen.
Die will ich ! 


Jetzt muss ich noch ein Jahr warten bis ich mir überhaupt mal eine anschauen/probefahren kann.

Folgendes wird 2019 dann Probegefahren.

MT09
Speed Tripple
Und weil ich es nur noch mal ausprobieren will ne GSX R 750 K6/7


1 Jahr warten......kacke......egal die Bandit ist ja auch nicht übel.


----------



## dressler18 (22. Oktober 2018)

Also ich bin auch noch fleißig unterwegs. Heute bei angenehmen 2° zur Arbeit gefahren und erst mal ne große Tasse Tee getrunken. So langsam bin ich wieder auf normaltemperatur.

Nachher noch den TÜV anrufen der muss mir, jetzt wo mein neuer Auspuff montiert ist, nur noch die Eintragungen machen, den ganzen Zettel wirr war hatter ja noch vom letzten mal draussen. Am Wochenende wirds nochmal föhnig und danach darf das Bike brav in den Winterschlaf.

@shadie
Die MT-09 würde ich mir ohne überlegen kaufen. Einfach ein geiles Teil


----------



## Rattan (22. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne kleine Aufnahme von meiner Hausstrecke gemacht.
> 
> Dropbox - GOPR5162-1.mp4
> 
> ...




Solchen Leuten wünsche ich Sand in der Kurve, eine Leitplanke im Weg und ein Baum in der Flugbahn.


Hals und Beinbruch...


----------



## shadie (22. Oktober 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch noch fleißig unterwegs. Heute bei angenehmen 2° zur Arbeit gefahren und erst mal ne große Tasse Tee getrunken. So langsam bin ich wieder auf normaltemperatur.
> 
> Nachher noch den TÜV anrufen der muss mir, jetzt wo mein neuer Auspuff montiert ist, nur noch die Eintragungen machen, den ganzen Zettel wirr war hatter ja noch vom letzten mal draussen. Am Wochenende wirds nochmal föhnig und danach darf das Bike brav in den Winterschlaf.
> 
> ...



Unsere beiden (Bandit 650 K7 & ER6F K7) werden wir dieses Wochenende dann auch in die Garage fahren.
Zu viel Laub, mittlerweile schlechtes Wetter, die Saison ist durch.
Pulli bekomme ich auch nicht unter die Kombi  (Fitnesstudio geht wieder los).

Das Ding ist der Hammer ja, ich finde geil an der, dass die richtig schön Breit ist, dafür aber sau kurz.
Man sitzt sehr aufrecht auf dem Bock was ich sehr schätze.
Und wie gesagt......knapp 60 KG leichter als meine Bandit.
Das merkt man sofort.



Rattan schrieb:


> Solchen Leuten wünsche ich Sand in der Kurve, eine Leitplanke im Weg und ein Baum in der Flugbahn.
> 
> 
> Hals und Beinbruch...



Ja wir wissen dass du Motorradfahrer ganz schlimm findest.

Wünschen wir dir auch.


----------



## blautemple (22. Oktober 2018)

Rattan schrieb:


> Solchen Leuten wünsche ich Sand in der Kurve, eine Leitplanke im Weg und ein Baum in der Flugbahn.
> 
> 
> Hals und Beinbruch...



Ich habe dich auch lieb 

@MT-09 Diskussion
Mit der bin ich überhaupt nicht warm geworden und ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Wenn du die schon leicht fandest musst du mal die aktuelle Streety fahren, die ist noch mal fast 10kg leichter


----------



## DARPA (22. Oktober 2018)

@ Rat Six: Interessante Tour, die du da in Island gemacht hast. Klingt spannend und selbstzerstörerisch zugleich  Da merkt man, dass du nen richtiger Motorradfahrer bist und nicht wie ich nur nen Feierabend und "Sonntagsfahrer"  Und Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.

@ Shadie: Die MT Serie sind einige der wenigen modernen Nakeds, die mir gut gefallen. 


Gestern hab ich die kleine CBR standfest gemacht und schlafen gelegt. Damit ist offiziell meine erste Saison nach Wiedereinstieg un-/umfallfrei und blitzerfrei zu Ende gegangen.
Habs voll genossen und hatte viele gute Momente. Werde nächste Saison auf jeden Fall noch bei dem Hobel bleiben, um mein fahren weiter zu verbessern. Hab mich jetzt einmal dran gewöhnt und schnell genug ist sie mir auch noch.
Auf das wir nächstes Jahr mal nen Treffen gebacken kriegen ^^


----------



## Rat Six (23. Oktober 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> @ Rat Six: Interessante Tour, die du da in Island gemacht hast. Klingt spannend und selbstzerstörerisch zugleich  Da merkt man, dass du nen richtiger Motorradfahrer bist und nicht wie ich nur nen Feierabend und "Sonntagsfahrer"  Und Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.


Danke, Danke. Naja, ich denke jeder der auf einem Motorrad sitzt ist ein richtiger Motorradfahrer und wenn er die GS mit vollem Reiseornat und Stollenreifen nur bis zur Eisdiele oder Starbucks fährt. Hauptsache es macht Spaß.



DARPA schrieb:


> Damit ist offiziell meine erste Saison nach Wiedereinstieg un-/umfallfrei und blitzerfrei zu Ende gegangen.


Bei mir nicht, in Hamburg vom Zug runter und 500m weiter hatts mir ins Gesicht geblitzt.  Haben se nun ein schönes Portrait von mir, aber da vorne kein Kennzeichen ist...


----------



## shadie (23. Oktober 2018)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Danke, Danke. Naja, ich denke jeder der auf einem Motorrad sitzt ist ein richtiger Motorradfahrer und wenn er die GS mit vollem Reiseornat und Stollenreifen nur bis zur Eisdiele oder Starbucks fährt. Hauptsache es macht Spaß.
> 
> 
> Bei mir nicht, in Hamburg vom Zug runter und 500m weiter hatts mir ins Gesicht geblitzt.  Haben se nun ein schönes Portrait von mir, aber da vorne kein Kennzeichen ist...



Ach auch ein Hamburger hier 

Bin Nov. 2017 erst hier hergezogen, hast du eventuell ein par interessante Touren hier oben auf Lager?
Ich habe auch schon ein bisschen was gefunden wie z.B. Plöner See oder Ratzeburg aber ich könnte für nächste Saison ein wenig Abwechslung vertragen


----------



## blautemple (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich wurde tatsächlich in 4 Saisons nicht einmal geblitzt und auch nur nur einmal kontrolliert. Eigentlich ein Wunder, weil ich in erster Linie auf bekannten Motorrad Strecken unterwegs bin und die StVO teilweise auch etwas großzügiger auslege


----------



## Rat Six (23. Oktober 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ach auch ein Hamburger hier


Nö, Südtiroler. Habe nur im Sommer auf dem Weg nach Island in Hamburg vom Autozug abgeladen und auf dem Rückweg wieder aufgeladen.
Nächsten Sommer wahrscheinlich wieder, dann ans Nordkapp.
Aber hier in Südtirol und Umgebung kenne ich ein paar nette Strecken.


----------



## shadie (25. Oktober 2018)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Nö, Südtiroler. Habe nur im Sommer auf dem Weg nach Island in Hamburg vom Autozug abgeladen und auf dem Rückweg wieder aufgeladen.
> Nächsten Sommer wahrscheinlich wieder, dann ans Nordkapp.
> Aber hier in Südtirol und Umgebung kenne ich ein paar nette Strecken.



Das denke ich mir, komme ursprünglich aus Hessen (Odenwald), da gibts wesentlich bessere Strecken als hier oben.

Der Norden hat was Moped Fahren angeht leider wenig zu bieten.


----------



## blautemple (26. Oktober 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir, komme ursprünglich aus Hessen (Odenwald), da gibts wesentlich bessere Strecken als hier oben.
> 
> Der Norden hat was Moped Fahren angeht leider wenig zu bieten.



Mein Onkel wohnt in Hannover, da gibt es gefühlt nur Geraden


----------



## Firefox83 (26. Oktober 2018)

Meine Saison ist auch zu Ende. Moped gewaschen, gepflegt und in der Garage eingewintert. Im Frühling dann wieder 

Dafür muss ich im  2019 erstmal die zwei hinteren Blinker auswechseln (beide abgebrochen und mit Tape notbefestigt) und die Batterie ersetzen, da ich in diesem Jahr schon zwei mal stehen geblieben bin. Ach Ja, Service muss auch noch gemacht werden. Kostet wieder Geld...


----------



## Rat Six (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab bei der GS auch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu machen, also perfekt für die Winterzeit. Richtige Handprotektoren, Protektoren für die Zylinderköpfe und den Scheinwerfer und die Platten für die Satteltaschen müssen montiert werden. Vielleicht ersetze ich auch den Motorschutz, mal schauen. Da kann das Bankkonto dann wieder leichter werden...


----------



## shadie (26. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir steht nur ein neuer Vorderreifen für die Bandit an und ne Ölwechsel für die ER6F.

Mal schauen ob das 2019 so bleibt, Ende 2019 kommen ja die neuen Bikes dann


----------



## dressler18 (29. Oktober 2018)

Endlich durch den TÜV ... Aber hallo ich habe meine Sozius Bank abgebaut, hat er mich ernsthaft gefragt ob ich auf 1Sitzer Umtypisieren will? Ich dann so "Ne, wieso? Ich mach die Sitzbank halt runter da ich sowieso nur alleine fahre" Jetzt ist das Gesetz so das man das *nicht *darf. Unnötige Vorschriften gibts... 

Schlussendlich hat ers "übersehen" er will jetzt zum Jahresende alles fertig bekommen.


----------



## shadie (29. Oktober 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Endlich durch den TÜV ... Aber hallo ich habe meine Sozius Bank abgebaut, hat er mich ernsthaft gefragt ob ich auf 1Sitzer Umtypisieren will? Ich dann so "Ne, wieso? Ich mach die Sitzbank halt runter da ich sowieso nur alleine fahre" Jetzt ist das Gesetz so das man das *nicht *darf. Unnötige Vorschriften gibts...
> 
> Schlussendlich hat ers "übersehen" er will jetzt zum Jahresende alles fertig bekommen.



Ist doch genau so wie mit dem Sozius Griffen.
Sind die nicht dran hast du ein Problem oder darfst eben keinen mitnehmen.
Finde ich aber "ok", muss ja auch sichergestellt sein, dass der Sozius Ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.

Ich habe meine gestern eingemottet.
Sind momentan noch in der alten Wohnung, Motorrad steht schon in der Garage bei der neuen Wohnung.
Irgendwie ein seltsames Gefühl die morgens nicht mehr sehen zu können wenn man aus der Tür raus geht.

Aber Umzug ist ja schon am 1.12


----------



## blautemple (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre am 31.10 vllt noch eine kurze Tour, das Wetter soll ja ganz akzeptabel werden, und dann war es das für die Saison.


----------



## DARPA (29. Oktober 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ist doch genau so wie mit dem Sozius Griffen.



Sozius Griff, sowas hat meine gar nicht. Da bin einfach ich ein großer Griff


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Oktober 2018)

Hatte an meiner Streetie die Fußrasten für den Beifahrer abgeschraubt, weil ich sowieso alleine fuhr. Wurde beim Tüv auch beanstandet, aber ging dann am Ende doch. Gab halt nen Vermerk auf dem Schein.


----------



## the.hai (29. Oktober 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Hatte an meiner Streetie die Fußrasten für den Beifahrer abgeschraubt, weil ich sowieso alleine fuhr. Wurde beim Tüv auch beanstandet, aber ging dann am Ende doch. Gab halt nen Vermerk auf dem Schein.



Deshalb hab ich mir damals gleich naach der Zulassung der MT10 noch ne Änderung eintragen lassen.

Sitzanzahl: 2, wahlweise 1, dann Soziusrasten und Haltegurt demontiert.


Ich find es zwar hirnrissig, aber wollte in ner Kontrolle keine Angriffsfläche bieten.


----------



## Firefox83 (2. November 2018)

ich musste bei meiner Speed Triple die Sozius-Fussrasten auch demontieren (vor 8 Jahren), da die Zubehör-Töpfe mehr platz brauchten. Weiss gar nicht ob ich die Sozius-Fussrasten noch irgendwo habe 

Gibt es hier auch einige, die ihre Services am Mopped selber machen? habe mir gerade ein Werkstatthandbuch geholt und mache von nun an vieles selber. Motoröl- und Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel sind relativ einfach zu erledigen.


----------



## shadie (2. November 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> ich musste bei meiner Speed Triple die Sozius-Fussrasten auch demontieren (vor 8 Jahren), da die Zubehör-Töpfe mehr platz brauchten. Weiss gar nicht ob ich die Sozius-Fussrasten noch irgendwo habe
> 
> Gibt es hier auch einige, die ihre Services am Mopped selber machen? habe mir gerade ein Werkstatthandbuch geholt und mache von nun an vieles selber. Motoröl- und Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel sind relativ einfach zu erledigen.




Bin ich mittlerweile ebenfalls am Überlegen, habe ich mangels Garage damals nur nie in Erwägung gezogen.

Eine Werkstatt bei uns gibt Werkstattkurse, denke so was werde ich im Winter mal machen.
Dann kann ich Kleinkram auch selber machen.


----------



## Firefox83 (2. November 2018)

Werkstattkurs wäre in der Tat keine schlechte Idee...

Reifenwechsel oder auch Ventileinstellen überlasse ich dann gerne der Werkstatt


----------



## MfDoom (2. November 2018)

Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel solltest du dir zumindest von jemandem kundigem  zeigen lassen, Beläge wechseln usw. ist aber eigentlich selbst erklärend


----------



## Firefox83 (2. November 2018)

Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel habe ich schon mal gemacht. Ist keine Hexerei, wenn man zu zweit ist und Geduld mitbringt...


----------



## MfDoom (3. November 2018)

Das meine ich ja


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel habe ich schon mal gemacht. Ist keine Hexerei, wenn man zu zweit ist und Geduld mitbringt...



Kommt halt ganz aufs Motorrad an. Sobald ABS im Spiel ist, wirds ja nicht so einfach. 

Ich mache alle meine Basteleien selber (Zubehörteile, Module, LEDs usw.), aber alles was zu den Inspektionen gehört, macht mein Händler. Wir haben aber auch eher ein freundschaftliches Verhältnis, leben und leben lassen. 

Im Winter steht bei mir nen neuer Kettensatz an, mach ich natürlich selbst, ne schöne DID ZVMX in silber beschichtet mit geänderter Übersetzung 16/43+2. Das wird ne fiese Sacher bei der MT10^^ Und wenn ich dann noch Lust hab, kommt im Februar vlt. noch der komplette RapidBike Hammer, das Evo Modul und der Blipper.


----------



## ich558 (5. November 2018)

Die Kette plus kleinere Übersetzung sind bei mir auch dieses Jahr gekommen. Ist schon nice


----------



## blautemple (5. November 2018)

Winglets in der Superbike-WM: Ducati praesentiert die Panigale V4R fuer 2019


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. November 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Winglets in der Superbike-WM: Ducati praesentiert die Panigale V4R fuer 2019


Ich sabbere grad auch ohne Smiley. 
Hui!


----------



## apostoli (8. Dezember 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> lass gut sein apo und kauf dir lieber endlich wieder ein bike




Hat zwar gedauert, aber ich habe jetzt ein neues Bike &#55358;&#56618;


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2018)

apostoli schrieb:


> Hat zwar gedauert, aber ich habe jetzt ein neues Bike &#55358;&#56618;



Na endlich^^

Was ists diesmal?


----------



## apostoli (9. Dezember 2018)

Es ist eine 2007er GSX-R 600 geworden. Da freue ich mich schon auf den Frühling.


----------



## Semskij (9. Dezember 2018)

Gerade gesehen dass es einen tread für Motorrad gibt..
Hab mir für nächstes Jahr ein neues Spielzeug bestellt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. Dezember 2018)

Die Neue sieht richtig gut aus. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Semskij (9. Dezember 2018)

Das finde ich auch... Dauert ja noch eine Weile bis die geliefert wird.... Dann erst sehe ich wie sie sich fahren lässt.... Wird bestimmt spaßig...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## moe (10. Dezember 2018)

Geiles Gerät! Die steht auch auf meiner muss-unbedingt-mal-fahren-Liste. [emoji3]
Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit.


----------



## blautemple (10. Dezember 2018)

Semskij schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch... Dauert ja noch eine Weile bis die geliefert wird.... Dann erst sehe ich wie sie sich fahren lässt.... Wird bestimmt spaßig...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk



Wann wird die Gute geliefert?

Ich persönlich habe ja bis zum Schluss gehofft das BMW auf einen V4 Motor wechselt ^^

Oh man, noch über 2 1/2 Monate bis zum 01.03.2018. Ich hoffe mal das diesmal wenigstens das Wetter stimmt


----------



## Semskij (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab Termin für 01.04. wie ich gehört habe wird die auch erst im April ausgeliefert. Hoffe das alles pünktlich abläuft... Gruß an alle

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (13. Dezember 2018)

apostoli schrieb:


> Es ist eine 2007er GSX-R 600 geworden. Da freue ich mich schon auf den Frühling.


Nice 


Semskij schrieb:


> Hab mir für nächstes Jahr ein neues Spielzeug bestellt...


Sehr nice 


blautemple schrieb:


> Oh man, noch über 2 1/2 Monate bis zum 01.03.2018.


Hör auf, mich hats letztens auch schon wieder gejuckt. 
Bin so froh, dass ich noch den R zum austoben hab. Wobei, bei dem Wetter steht der auch nur in der Garage rum


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2018)

Bräuchte dringend mal wieder nen Ausritt. Für mich ist Mopedfahren regelrecht Therapie... momentan Kopf voll aber Kiste steht ohne Batterie im Winterquartier...


----------



## shadie (18. Dezember 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bräuchte dringend mal wieder nen Ausritt. Für mich ist Mopedfahren regelrecht Therapie... momentan Kopf voll aber Kiste steht ohne Batterie im Winterquartier...



Kenne ich, habe Stress wegen Umzug, alte Wohnung noch übergeben.
An der neuen habe ich Probleme mit dem Internetanschluss.
Schon 3 mal den Techniker Termin kurzfristig verlegt bekommen (3 tage Urlaub dafür drauf gegangen).

Mir ist das aber einfach zu kalt, nass, rutschig da draußen.

Meine Frau hats am Samstag nicht mehr ausgehalten und ist ne runde gefahren


----------



## dressler18 (18. Dezember 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Kenne ich, habe Stress wegen Umzug, alte Wohnung noch übergeben.
> An der neuen habe ich Probleme mit dem Internetanschluss.
> Schon 3 mal den Techniker Termin kurzfristig verlegt bekommen (3 tage Urlaub dafür drauf gegangen).
> 
> ...



Dafür würd ich gleich verlangen 3 Monate Gratis und Herstellungskosten ebenfalls entfallen lassen!! Das darfst dir nicht  gefallen lassen, denen würd ich die Hölle heiß machen. 


Mich kribbelt es zurzeit auch übel, auch wenn ich sie nur anwerfen und den geilen Sound hören möchte  Fahren ist logischerweise unmöglich bei uns, alles eisig.


----------



## blautemple (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich zähle auch schon die Tage, aber unter 15Grad kann ich eh nicht vernünftig fahre. Sobald da mal etwas angegast wird war es das mit der Traktion...

Und wie sagt man so schön, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (19. Dezember 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Dafür würd ich gleich verlangen 3 Monate Gratis und Herstellungskosten ebenfalls entfallen lassen!! Das darfst dir nicht  gefallen lassen, denen würd ich die Hölle heiß machen.
> 
> 
> Mich kribbelt es zurzeit auch übel, auch wenn ich sie nur anwerfen und den geilen Sound hören möchte  Fahren ist logischerweise unmöglich bei uns, alles eisig.



Kannst Stress machen wie du willst.

Anbieter schiebts auf den Subunternehmer, Subunternehmer sagt "unsere Server sind down, sorry für die scheiß Planung".

Du kannst da auch nichts geltend machen.
Es sind Urlaubstage, ergo, Freizeit.
Hätte ich unbezahlten Urlaub genommen wärs ne andere Geschichte gewesen, dann wäre mir gehalt flöten gegangen für nix.

Jungs waren gestern da, alles super.


Müssen heute das Bike mal wieder abholen.
Bei uns sind aber auch +6Grad und halt regen.


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Kenne ich, habe Stress wegen Umzug, alte Wohnung noch übergeben.
> An der neuen habe ich Probleme mit dem Internetanschluss.
> Schon 3 mal den Techniker Termin kurzfristig verlegt bekommen (3 tage Urlaub dafür drauf gegangen).
> 
> ...



Respekt für deine Frau

Bei mir ist es Emotional momentan beschissen, da hilft mir Mopedfahren immer. Es ist wie dir Seele befreien... Drecks Winter. Wird aber auch ne neue Batterie fällig die Tage. Warte aber bis es mal Februar ist. Gucke die Tage mal was das Messgerät sagt.


----------



## blautemple (21. Dezember 2018)

Jungs, wie findet ihr eigentlich die Tuono? Ich habe mich ja schon ein wenig verguckt, ich denke das wird der Nachfolger zu meiner Street Triple.
Aber erstmal muss die noch wenigstens 2 Saisons durchhalten, damit mich mein Gewissen nicht zu sehr quält ^^


----------



## shadie (21. Dezember 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Jungs, wie findet ihr eigentlich die Tuono? Ich habe mich ja schon ein wenig verguckt, ich denke das wird der Nachfolger zu meiner Street Triple.
> Aber erstmal muss die noch wenigstens 2 Saisons durchhalten, damit mich mein Gewissen nicht zu sehr quält ^^



Gefällt mir Optisch irgendwie gar nicht


----------



## blautemple (21. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt, optisch gibt es echt schönere, aber der Klang ist einfach der Wahnsinn ^^
An die Optik gewöhne ich mich schon, meine aktuelle Streety hat ja auch eine eher ungewöhnliche Optik.


----------



## DARPA (21. Dezember 2018)

Die Lichtmaske gefällt mir in der Seitenansicht gar nicht. Dann lieber die RSV4.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Dezember 2018)

Mir gefällt die Tuono. Sieht schick aus und soll sich super fahren. Wäre bei Aprilia aber vorsichtig.
Während Ducati die Probleme der Zuverlässigkeit in den Griff bekommen hat, könnte einen Aprilia schon noch manchmal überraschen. Ein Kumpel von mir fuhr die alte Tuono und die hatte ständig rumgezickt.


----------



## shadie (21. Dezember 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Stimmt, optisch gibt es echt schönere, aber der Klang ist einfach der Wahnsinn ^^
> An die Optik gewöhne ich mich schon, meine aktuelle Streety hat ja auch eine eher ungewöhnliche Optik.



Weiß nich......ich will mich nach meinem Motorrad wenn ich absteige und weg gehe noch mal umdrehen und mich an dem Blick ergötzen 

Deshalb wirds bei mir ja nächstes Jahr auf die MT09 

Ein Motorrad fahren nur weil es gut fährt, es mir optisch aber nicht gefällt.....hmmmmmmm


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Dezember 2018)

Zum Glück gibt es auch noch Menschen, die auf innere Werte achten. 
Wegen der Optik hätte ich mir niemals eine Street Triple gekauft. Fährt man sie einmal, interessiert einen der Rest gar nicht mehr. Wobei es für mich schon wichtig war, dass sie sich optisch mit den runden Doppelscheinwerfern vom Gängigen abhebt.

Ein Motorrad ist ja keine Frau, die du ständig sehen musst. Wenn du das Mopped fährst, siehst du es nicht. 

Gut, dass sich unser Sinn für Ästhetik unterscheidet. Ich konnte mich auch mit der Ducati Streetfighter oder der BMW K 1300 R anfreunden. Grade das unkonventionelle Design spricht mich oft mehr an als das, was von der Masse als "schön" empfunden wird.


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2018)

> Ein Motorrad ist ja keine Frau, die du ständig sehen musst. Wenn du das Mopped fährst, siehst du es nicht. ​



Seh das ähnlich. Meine Kiste ist auch recht häßlich wie ich finde. Fährt sich aber super


----------



## the.hai (21. Dezember 2018)

Und deshalb MT10


----------



## Plasmadampfer (21. Dezember 2018)

MT 8 Honda mit Weichmacher lackiert die Schutzbleche:
YouTube

Ralf Waldmann, ich bin mit ihm aufgewachsen, er ist gestorben, er hatte einst eine RD-80 LC1, Seel 125er Motor drinne mit 32mm delotto Vergaser, 46 PS. Ein BMW 323i 6 Zylinder Auto hatte gar keine Chance auf der Autobahn.


----------



## moe (22. Dezember 2018)

Finde die Tuono optisch bis auf die Maske ganz gut. Sieht aus, als ob die zu weit nach vorne gerutscht wäre. 

Bin da ganz bei dir und DesinformierterLoser, die Optik ist eher zweitrangig. Klar ist es geil, sich nachm absteigen nochmal umzusehen und sich zu freuen, wie geil die Maschine aussieht. Aber in erster Linie muss mein Bike gut fahren. [emoji14]


----------



## Rat Six (27. Dezember 2018)

Für mich muss sich ein Motorrad in erster Linie gut fahren, wenn es dazu noch gut aussieht, dann ist es perfekt. Meine GSA erfüllt für mich beide Kriterien, bin sehr glücklich mit der Dicken.

Zur Tuono: Ich finde sie ganz nett, es gibt Maschinen die mir besser gefallen und Moppeds die ich deutlich unästhetischer finde.

Ich habe die letzten Tage zum Schrauben genutzt. Motorschutz, Zylinderkopfschutz, Scheinwerferprotektor und Seitenständerverbreiterung haben ihren Weg an die GS gefunden. Besonders letztere ist nützlich, muss ich nun hoffentlich nicht mehr den Campingtopf bei weichem Untergrund unterlegen. Danach habe ich die Dicke noch gewaschen und nun ist sie zugedeckt in der Garage.

Einziges Problem, ich brauche neues Werkzeug. Die Nüsse von Proxxon sind zwar ok, aber die Knarren sind murks. Mal schauen ob ich einzelne Sachen nehme oder gleich den ganzen Werkzeugwagen von Facom...


----------



## shadie (4. Januar 2019)

Sooo in Hamburg sind >10°+, es reizt mich schon Sie jetzt am Wochenende anzuwerfen.
Glaube das werde ich auch mal machen.

und wenns nur ne kleine Stadtfahrt zum Café to Fly am Flughafen ist Flugzeuge schauen, ich habe Bock.


----------



## blautemple (4. Januar 2019)

Mehr als die Fahrt zum nächsten Café wäre für mich bei 10 Grad nicht drin 

Hier sind es in absehbarer Zeit kaum über 0 Grad, aber der März nähert sich ja mit großen Schritten und im Mai geht es dann voraussichtlich auf die Renne. Mal gucken wie die Streety sich da schlägt ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (7. Januar 2019)

Ich fahr aktuell nicht mal mein Auto


----------



## ich558 (7. Januar 2019)

Eigentlich wollte ich an meinem Bike nichts mehr verändern aber wenn man sein Model plus den Zusatz "Carbon" in Ebay eingibt wird man von so viel geilen Teilen angelächelt


----------



## the.hai (7. Januar 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich an meinem Bike nichts mehr verändern aber wenn man sein Model plus den Zusatz "Carbon" in Ebay eingibt wird man von so viel geilen Teilen angelächelt



ja, das ist ein grosser fehler^^

bin auch noch immer mit nem frontfender in carbon am liebäugeln....^^ will aber einfach nicihtsmehr reinstecken, hat einfach eigentlich schon alles. eher in den nächsten zwei jahren das mopped wechseln.


----------



## ich558 (7. Januar 2019)

Ok ein Teil hab ich gerade zufällig gefunden und musste es sofort bestellen  LED Scheinwerfer Umbau für die CB1000R. Dann ist alles an Lichtern die die Maschine hat aus LED und keine Glühbirnen mehr am Bike


----------



## the.hai (7. Januar 2019)

Hust, so war mein MT schon, als ich sie mit 0km abholte^^


----------



## ich558 (7. Januar 2019)

Meine ist aber auch von 2008 Das gute ist da sie damals schon ein modernes Design hatte sieht sie nun mit ordentlichem Auspuff, etwas Carbon bisher, Kleinteile, (dynamische Blinker  ) auch noch relativ jung aus.  Auf die Frage wie alt meine Maschine ist reagieren manche ganz erstaunt wenn ich mit 10 Jahren antworte.


----------



## the.hai (7. Januar 2019)

Ja die designs waren ab nem gewissen punkt einfach schön modern und wenn man seine maschine schön pflegt, dann gibt es kein "alter".

Sequentielle Blinker hatte ich auch schon im sinn, aber der effekt ist mir zu klein im vergleich zum pkw.

YouTube

hatte das schon lange im sinn, aber extra teuer aus den usa bestellen und es ist ja doch nicht erlaubt^^


----------



## ich558 (8. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab diese Blinker. Da sieht mans schon 
YouTube

Laut Ebay Anzeige haben sie mein ich sogar TÜV wobei beim letzten Termin dieser nur erstaunt war, dass es so etwas fürs Bike gibt und mehr hat ihn nicht interessiert


----------



## Firefox83 (24. Januar 2019)

Harley-Davidson BLUE EDITION und Blue Edition :: Softail  :: Buendnerbike 2018 :: DE :: Buendnerbike - individual Custom Bikes

https://www.harley-davidson-graubue...ler/image.php?id=21086&width=1400&height=1200

die Harley würde Gut zu meiner Bucherer Uhr Sammlung passen. 

1.888 Mio CHF sind nicht so viel, kann ich hier drin eine Crowdfunding Kampangie starten???


----------



## shadie (24. Januar 2019)

immer noch -6°C, reicht langsam die Gashand juckt schon wieder seit Wochen.


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Harley-Davidson BLUE EDITION und Blue Edition :: Softail  :: Buendnerbike 2018 :: DE :: Buendnerbike - individual Custom Bikes
> 
> https://www.harley-davidson-graubue...ler/image.php?id=21086&width=1400&height=1200
> 
> ...



Die sind hier grad um die Ecke ^^
Muss ich mal anschauen gehen


----------



## dressler18 (24. Januar 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Harley-Davidson BLUE EDITION und Blue Edition :: Softail  :: Buendnerbike 2018 :: DE :: Buendnerbike - individual Custom Bikes
> 
> https://www.harley-davidson-graubue...ler/image.php?id=21086&width=1400&height=1200
> 
> ...



Krasses Teil ! Gefällt mir optisch sehr gut! 

Muss ich die Tage gleich mal anschauen gehen bin zum Glück nur 20 Minuten fahrt davon weg  Kann ja mal fragen ob ich ne Probefahrt machen darf


----------



## Semskij (24. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute
Nun hab ich mich echt gefreut dass ich dieses Jahr die neue BMW S1000RR fahren kann.
Leider wurde die Lieferzeit von 01.04 auf mindestens 01.06 verschoben. Da mir das viel zu spät ist kann ich meine Bestellung storniert... Ich könnte......uaaaaaaaaaa...
Na gut dann nächstes Jahr.... Vielleicht auch besser... Fahre ich halt meinen Tourer dieses Jahr  weiter...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (24. Januar 2019)

Andere Mopete kommt nicht in Frage?


----------



## DARPA (24. Januar 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Harley-Davidson BLUE EDITION und Blue Edition :: Softail  :: Buendnerbike 2018 :: DE :: Buendnerbike - individual Custom Bikes
> 
> https://www.harley-davidson-graubue...ler/image.php?id=21086&width=1400&height=1200
> 
> ...



Alter, beleuchtete Nockenwelle!! Muss man noch mehr schreiben?


----------



## Semskij (24. Januar 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Andere Mopete kommt nicht in Frage?


Hab ja noch ein zweites Motorrad. Aber wenn ich ein Superbike fahre dann BMW. Arbeite bei der Firma und bekomme die dadurch auch um einiges günstiger...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (24. Januar 2019)

Semskij schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Nun hab ich mich echt gefreut dass ich dieses Jahr die neue BMW S1000RR fahren kann.
> Leider wurde die Lieferzeit von 01.04 auf mindestens 01.06 verschoben. Da mir das viel zu spät ist kann ich meine Bestellung storniert... Ich könnte......uaaaaaaaaaa...
> Na gut dann nächstes Jahr.... Vielleicht auch besser... Fahre ich halt meinen Tourer dieses Jahr  weiter...



Sehr ärgerlich. Ich kaufe meine Motorräder mittlerweile nur noch wenn die auf Lager sind. Dann kann ich die in Max 2 Wochen abholen ^^


----------



## the.hai (24. Januar 2019)

Semskij schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Nun hab ich mich echt gefreut dass ich dieses Jahr die neue BMW S1000RR fahren kann.
> Leider wurde die Lieferzeit von 01.04 auf mindestens 01.06 verschoben. Da mir das viel zu spät ist kann ich meine Bestellung storniert... Ich könnte......uaaaaaaaaaa...
> Na gut dann nächstes Jahr.... Vielleicht auch besser... Fahre ich halt meinen Tourer dieses Jahr  weiter...
> ...




Wegen zwei monaten storniert man seine bestellung?

und nächstes jahr dann wieder? dann kann ja die vorfreude nicht allzu gross gewesen sein.


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Wegen zwei monaten storniert man seine bestellung?
> 
> und nächstes jahr dann wieder? dann kann ja die vorfreude nicht allzu gross gewesen sein.



Sehe ich ähnlich

Weiss doch keiner ob das wirklich so spät wird. Die sichern sich doch oft ab damit man keine Ansprüche stellt.


----------



## blautemple (25. Januar 2019)

Für alle die es auch nicht mehr aushalten: Countdown - Countdown bis 1. Maer 2019 in Wuerzburg




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Semskij (25. Januar 2019)

Ach Leute... Wenn ich es denn am 01.06 bekommen würde... Es wurden alle angeschrieben dass die Markteinführung der BMW S 1000RR auf Juni verschoben wurde.. Da werden dann die ersten ausgeliefert... Tja Urlaub wollte ich Pfingsten fahren mit dem neuen Bike... Geht aber dann nicht wegen einfahren.... Kundendienst usw. Das ich so viel Geld ausgebe... Erst fahren kann wenn die halbe Saison vorbei ist.. Das ist mir nicht genug...
Jeder hat so seine Priorität...
Nun fahre ich halt mit meinem zweiten Motorrad nach Südtirol...
Die linke [emoji113] zum Gruß

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## the.hai (27. Januar 2019)

Ich hab meine MT 10 vor drei Jahren auch "erst" am 1.Juni zulassen können. Aber ich war happy wie ein Honigkuchenpferd, als es dann losging.

Tut mir Leid, die Handhabung ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Es wird doch nichts besser oder schlechter, ausser dass du nun noch länger keine S1000rRR haben wirst^^

Aber wie du meinst, jeder hat so seine....


Allerdings mal noch was neues, hab grad die Versicherung gewechselt. Die HDI ist wieder teurer geworden, also kam der Absprung zur Condor.
Und somit ist die To-Do Liste bis 1.3. auch wieder kleiner geworden.

- neuer Kettensatz
- led spielerchen endlich mal ordentlich verkabeln
- den HJC RPHA 11 bestellen


----------



## shadie (28. Januar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich hab meine MT 10 vor drei Jahren auch "erst" am 1.Juni zulassen können. Aber ich war happy wie ein Honigkuchenpferd, als es dann losging.
> 
> Tut mir Leid, die Handhabung ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Es wird doch nichts besser oder schlechter, ausser dass du nun noch länger keine S1000rRR haben wirst^^
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Helm, fährt meine Freundin mit dem Venom SKin.

Werde mir mit der neuen Kombi entweder den matt weiß oder schwarzen gönnen.


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Allerdings mal noch was neues, hab grad die Versicherung gewechselt. Die HDI ist wieder teurer geworden, also kam der Absprung zur Condor.
> Und somit ist die To-Do Liste bis 1.3. auch wieder kleiner geworden.



Bei mir sind die Versicherungskosten ordentlich runtergegangen. Von 450€ auf 370€ bei Vollkasko mit 500€ SB. Es gibt also doch einen Vorteil älter zu werden und mit 23 dürfte ich dann ja auch noch gerade so als Anfang 20 gelten


----------



## the.hai (28. Januar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Versicherungskosten ordentlich runtergegangen. Von 450€ auf 370€ bei Vollkasko mit 500€ SB. Es gibt also doch einen Vorteil älter zu werden und mit 23 dürfte ich dann ja auch noch gerade so als Anfang 20 gelten



hatte vk mit 500€ sb und ging von sf5 auf sf6, der beitrag von 815€ auf 875€^^ jetzt bin ich bei 600€


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> hatte vk mit 500€ sb und ging von sf5 auf sf6, der beitrag von 815€ auf 875€^^ jetzt bin ich bei 600€



Ich lasse die Versicherung über meinen Vater laufen, habe also SF20 und mit 23 falle ich endlich aus der Risikogruppe raus.


----------



## the.hai (28. Januar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich lasse die Versicherung über meinen Vater laufen, habe also SF20 und mit 23 falle ich endlich aus der Risikogruppe raus.



welches mopped nochmal?

es gibt ja soviele faktoren, die bei unseren versicherungen immer mit rein gehen.


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> welches mopped nochmal?
> 
> es gibt ja soviele faktoren, die bei unseren versicherungen immer mit rein gehen.



Ne aktuelle 765er Street Triple R.


----------



## Rat Six (28. Januar 2019)

Semskij schrieb:


> Nun fahre ich halt mit meinem zweiten Motorrad nach Südtirol...
> Die linke [emoji113] zum Gruß


Aber nicht zu schnell bei uns, hatten erst letztes Jahr einen der uns die Tour versaut hat, weil er dachte er ist bei der Moto-GP.



the.hai schrieb:


> Und somit ist die To-Do Liste bis 1.3. auch wieder kleiner geworden.


Joa, hier ähnlich. Hab das Mopped am Samstag fertig gemacht. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die neuen Klamotten.

Weiß jemand ob und wann es bei BMW wieder ne Rabattaktion auf Fahrerausstattung gibt?

 Der neue Rallyeanzug sitzt bei mir einfach zu gut. Auch wenn es teilweise nach rollendem Werbeschild aussieht.


----------



## shadie (29. Januar 2019)

Joa haben unsere auch am Wochenende mal versucht startklar zu machen.

Bandit angemacht, lief sofort.

ER6F angemacht, seltsames klackergeräusch, und dann wie als bekäme Sie keinen Strom und ging sofort aus.

Habe dann mal die Batterie der ER6F ausgebaut, joaaa.....total im Eimer.
Holen jetzt ne neue Batterie dann sollte die auch wieder rennen.


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Joa haben unsere auch am Wochenende mal versucht startklar zu machen.
> 
> Bandit angemacht, lief sofort.
> 
> ...



Habt ihr den ganzen Winter nichts gemacht? Also weder Batterie geladen, noch ausgebaut, noch anderes?^^

Ich schieb das Mopped einfach immer jeden Monat einmal raus und lass es 30min laufen


----------



## Firefox83 (29. Januar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Habt ihr den ganzen Winter nichts gemacht? Also weder Batterie geladen, noch ausgebaut, noch anderes?^^
> 
> Ich schieb das Mopped einfach immer jeden Monat einmal raus und lass es 30min laufen



nööö mache ich nur mit meiner Frau, damit sie keine Standschäden kriegt. 

am Moped Batterie ausbauen, im Keller zwischenlagern und zwischendurch mal am Lader hängen, Reifendruck um 0.3-0.4 Bar erhöhen wegen den Dellen und hoffen dass nichts kaputt geht. Meine Speedy steht (leider) in einer sehr kalten Tiefgarage, da bleibt sie wenigstens frisch und knackig. Soll auch gegen Altersfalten helfen


----------



## ich558 (29. Januar 2019)

Wie überprüft man ob die Ventile eingestellt werden müssen? Habe die bei mir bei 32k km überprüfen lassen und alles iO. Habe nun 42k auf der Uhr und frage mach wann die mal „fällig“ sind.


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie überprüft man ob die Ventile eingestellt werden müssen? Habe die bei mir bei 32k km überprüfen lassen und alles iO. Habe nun 42k auf der Uhr und frage mach wann die mal „fällig“ sind.


Steht doch wie beim Auto im Handbuch.

Hab dieses Jahr auch die Batterie ausgebaut und schliesse sie einmal am Monat am Ladegerät an.
Jedes Jahr eine neue Batterie ist ein bisschen teuer ^^


----------



## Firefox83 (29. Januar 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie überprüft man ob die Ventile eingestellt werden müssen? Habe die bei mir bei 32k km überprüfen lassen und alles iO. Habe nun 42k auf der Uhr und frage mach wann die mal „fällig“ sind.



vermutlich alle 32Tkm?

bei meiner Speedy müssen die Ventile alle 20Tkm überprüft und eingestellt werden, also grosser Service immer alle 20Tkm...


----------



## ich558 (29. Januar 2019)

Ich frag mich nur was wäre wenn kurz nach der Prüfung plötzlich die Ventile nicht mehr passen und man fährt so zig tausende km weil mans nicht merkt.


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2019)

Der Motor sollte einfach nicht rund laufen, da die Ventile zu den falschen Zeiten die falschen Positionen haben.
Aber das verstellt sich ja nicht so schnell.


----------



## shadie (29. Januar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Habt ihr den ganzen Winter nichts gemacht? Also weder Batterie geladen, noch ausgebaut, noch anderes?^^
> 
> Ich schieb das Mopped einfach immer jeden Monat einmal raus und lass es 30min laufen



Was heißt den ganzen Winter?

Wir sind im Dezember noch gefahren 
Da es nie kälter als -6°C war bis letzte Woche war da nicht wirklich was notwendig zu tun.

Die Batterie der ER6F ist mega beschissen platziert.
Ein kontakt sitzt zwischen Sitz und Tank, da läuft die suppe schön rein


----------



## blautemple (29. Januar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Habt ihr den ganzen Winter nichts gemacht? Also weder Batterie geladen, noch ausgebaut, noch anderes?^^
> 
> Ich schieb das Mopped einfach immer jeden Monat einmal raus und lass es 30min laufen



Ich mache auch nie was, der Hocker steht immer nur aufgebockt in der Garage von November bis Februar 
Will die Nachbarn doch nicht andauernd mit dem Krach nerven, die sind ja schon im Sommer genervt genug wenn ich mal wieder 1. Gang die 30 Zone runterrolle inkl. dem dazugehörigen Gebrabbel und Geknalle


----------



## DARPA (29. Januar 2019)

Ich hab auch nur die Batterie abgeklemmt, Mopped steht in ner trockenen Tiefgarage. Bin mal gespannt, ob sie im Frühling anspringt.

Zwischendurch will ich da gar nicht ran, die ist grad schön abgedeckt und eingepackt und solange ich nicht fahren kann, will ich sie auch nicht sehen. Sonst kribbelts direkt wieder.


----------



## blautemple (29. Januar 2019)

Ich muss bei Zeiten mal einen Blinker umbauen, weil man Vater den aus Versehen "abgerannt" hat und das Nervige ist um den Blinker zu tauschen müssen Tank und Airbox ab...
Ich merke, ich muss mir bei meiner Wohnung eine eigene Garage suchen ^^


----------



## DARPA (29. Januar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> und das Nervige ist um den Blinker zu tauschen müssen Tank und Airbox ab...



Dann war ich ja noch gut dran. Für die vorderen Blinker musste ich nur Seitenverkleidung und die RAM-Air Abdeckungen abbauen


----------



## blautemple (30. Januar 2019)

Keine Ahnung was Triumph sich dabei gedacht hat. Ich bin sogar schon am überlegen das einfach kurz beim Händler machen zu lassen...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (30. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hitzeschutzband am Krümmer?


----------



## MfDoom (30. Januar 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur was wäre wenn kurz nach der Prüfung plötzlich die Ventile nicht mehr passen und man fährt so zig tausende km weil mans nicht merkt.



die stimmen normal nicht plötzlich nicht mehr, das bedeutet einfach nur schleichenden Leistungsverlust. Ist tatsächlich nicht so wild, falls dir nichts auffällt passt es doch


----------



## shadie (1. Februar 2019)

Sooo neue Batterie in die ER6F rein, vorher Schnürrsenkel drunter, dass ich die auch wieder leicht raus bekomme.

Die alte Lady läuft wieder 

Ich hasse es wenn Leute Panik machen, die 0 Ahnung von der Materie haben.

"Hört sich an wie der Anlasser"........jaaaa.........NEIN !


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2019)

Batterie ist ja der Klassiker wenn der Hocker nicht anspringt 
Ich werde, wenn ich den Blinker tausche auch noch mal versuchen den DB Killer zu entfernen. Beim letzten Versuch bin ich kläglich gescheitert, der hat sich nicht einen Millimeter bewegt 
Ich will endlich wissen wie der klingt


----------



## DARPA (1. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich werde, wenn ich den Blinker tausche auch noch mal versuchen den DB Killer zu entfernen. Beim letzten Versuch bin ich kläglich gescheitert, der hat sich nicht einen Millimeter bewegt
> Ich will endlich wissen wie der klingt



Da gibts sowas wie Nieten oder Schrauben ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da gibts sowas wie Nieten oder Schrauben ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo und die eine Schraube ist raus 

Edit: Da habe ich aber auch wieder gemerkt wie leicht man Euro4 austricksen kann. Bei Euro4 darf der DB Killer nicht entfernbar sein, SC Project hat einfach einen mini Lötpunkt an die Schraube gepackt und das reicht wohl schon ^^

Edit2: Geil, es gibt endlich Titan Krümmer für die 765er Street Triple: Komplette Auspuffanlage 3-1
Das schaut schon sehr geil aus, muss ich sagen.


----------



## the.hai (1. Februar 2019)

Ja diese Regelung mit dem mini Schweisspunkt ist schon witzig, aber dadurch sieht man auch gleich, ob mal jemand dranne war.

Meine Akra an der MT10 hat keinerlei Killer oder sonstiges, ist ja eh nur das Endstück. Durch den Mittelschalldämpfer mit den zwei KATs und der Exup Klappe geht eh schon viel weg. 

freu mich schon aufs Blingbling^^, die silberne ZVMV wird es wieder, diesmal dann aber mit SuperSprox Kettenrad  das gleiche kriegt die R6 RJ15 von meinem Cousin gleich mit verpasst, aber in Gold.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firefox83 (1. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Edit2: Geil, es gibt endlich Titan Krümmer für die 765er Street Triple: Komplette Auspuffanlage 3-1
> Das schaut schon sehr geil aus, muss ich sagen.



so einen seitlichen Stummel finde ich nicht so sexy...

meine Speedy hat zwei BOS Tröten  unter'm Arsch! in etwa wie auf dem folgenden Foto aus dem I-Net...

http://www.echappementmoto.com/IMAG...TRIPLE 1050/TRIUMPH Speed triple 05 BOS 2.jpg

mir gefällt's einen warmen Popo während der Fahrt zu haben 

edit: postet doch mal Fotos von euren Gefährten!


----------



## taks (1. Februar 2019)

Gefährt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> so einen seitlichen Stummel finde ich nicht so sexy...
> 
> edit: postet doch mal Fotos von euren Gefährten!



Es geht mir nicht um den Endtopf sondern den Rest. Also vom Krümmer bis vor den Endtopf. 
Ein Bild poste ich wenn ich wieder daheim bin


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ja diese Regelung mit dem mini Schweisspunkt ist schon witzig, aber dadurch sieht man auch gleich, ob mal jemand dranne war.
> 
> Meine Akra an der MT10 hat keinerlei Killer oder sonstiges, ist ja eh nur das Endstück. Durch den Mittelschalldämpfer mit den zwei KATs und der Exup Klappe geht eh schon viel weg.
> 
> freu mich schon aufs Blingbling^^, die silberne ZVMV wird es wieder, diesmal dann aber mit SuperSprox Kettenrad  das gleiche kriegt die R6 RJ15 von meinem Cousin gleich mit verpasst, aber in Gold.



Allerdings kennt eh kein Polizist die Regelung so genau. Die sind doch schon froh wenn irgendwas drin ist ^^

Jo bei der MT-10 ist das Entstück im Grund nur Optik, da kannst du auch völlig legal nen SC Project CRT oder so dranhängen. Leise ist die aber trotzdem nicht, die hat ja auch 99db eingetragen glaube ich. Meine Streety drauf nur 96db haben und ich glaube da bin ich selbst inkl. DB Killer schon deutlich drüber, also kann der auch einfach weg 
Zur Not zahle ich halt die paar Euro, so oft kommt das ja auch nicht vor. Im ganzen letzten Jahr wurde ich genau einmal kontrolliert und da habe ich den Motor schon ausgemacht als ich auf den Parkplatz gerollt bin 

Die Ritzel schauen auch gut aus. Bei mir hat das aber noch etwas halt. Der Hocker hat ja erst knapp 12000km runter.


----------



## DARPA (1. Februar 2019)

Ein guter Krümmer kann bei Saugmotoren immerhin ordentlich Leistung bringen. Also jenachdem wie gut oder schlecht der OEM ist.
Aber das volle Potential erreicht man eigentlich nur in Kombination mit ner Abstimmung.


Meine alte Dame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (1. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Allerdings kennt eh kein Polizist die Regelung so genau. Die sind doch schon froh wenn irgendwas drin ist ^^
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Ja die gute Polizei, ich find ja Kontrollen ansich richtig, aber dann muss halt auch der Sachverstand stimmen. Es gab wohl schon einen Fall in D, da wurde eine MT 10 mit Original Akrapovic Endtopf stillgelegt, weil kein DB-Killer eingesetzt war. Man selber hat die Rennerei, obwohl da der Fehler deutlich in Uniform steht....

Und wenn man wirklich mit ner illegalen Ausopuffanlage hochgezogen wird, dann sind das nicht nur nen paar Euro^^. Stilllegung, Bußgeld, Wiedervorführung beim  TÜV.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ein guter Krümmer kann bei Saugmotoren immerhin ordentlich Leistung bringen. Also jenachdem wie gut oder schlecht der OEM ist.
> Aber das volle Potential erreicht man eigentlich nur in Kombination mit ner Abstimmung.
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Dame kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ja die gute Polizei, ich find ja Kontrollen ansich richtig, aber dann muss halt auch der Sachverstand stimmen. Es gab wohl schon einen Fall in D, da wurde eine MT 10 mit Original Akrapovic Endtopf stillgelegt, weil kein DB-Killer eingesetzt war. Man selber hat die Rennerei, obwohl da der Fehler deutlich in Uniform steht....
> 
> Und wenn man wirklich mit ner illegalen Ausopuffanlage hochgezogen wird, dann sind das nicht nur nen paar Euro^^. Stilllegung, Bußgeld, Wiedervorführung beim  TÜV.



Sowas geht halt gar nicht. Noch schlimmer sind RSV4/Tuono V4 Piloten dran bei eingetragenen 106db 

Ja gut, wenn ich mit ner Komplettanlage völlig ohne Kat/DB Killer erwischt werde bin ich gearscht. Da wird der Hocker aber auch brutal laut sein. Kannst dir ja mal die neuen Moto2 Maschinen mit dem Triumph anhören, ungefähr so dürfte sich das mit Komplettanlage völlig ohne alles anhören. Also geil xD


----------



## Firefox83 (1. Februar 2019)

... dann möchte ich euch meine 2-Rad Lady nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## DARPA (4. Februar 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Diese Dame kommt mir bekannt vor.





Lachst du dir für kommende Saison jetzt eigentlich was neues an?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Lachst du dir für kommende Saison jetzt eigentlich was neues an?


Konnte mich bisher nicht entscheiden, was es werden soll.
Da mir dieses Jahr allerdings viel weniger Zeit zur Verfügung stehen wird, muss ich noch abwägen, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. Wochenenden fallen aus. Ginge also nur im Urlaub. 

edit: Und wenn die Zeit mal da ist, setze ich mittlerweile lieber auf mein MTB. Das geht auch bei Dunkelheit ganz gut.


----------



## taks (4. Februar 2019)

Hat sich jemand hier schonmal über die ZERO MOTORCYCLES - Der Hersteller von Elektromotorraedern - Offizielle Seite erkundigt?
Sieht irgendwie ganz interessant aus . Leider haben die keine Chopper ^^


----------



## DARPA (4. Februar 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand hier schonmal über die ZERO MOTORCYCLES - Der Hersteller von Elektromotorraedern - Offizielle Seite erkundigt?
> Sieht irgendwie ganz interessant aus . Leider haben die keine Chopper ^^


Ich brauche einfach die Geräuschkulisse eines Verbrennungsmotors :/




DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Konnte mich bisher nicht entscheiden, was es werden soll.
> Da mir dieses Jahr allerdings viel weniger Zeit zur Verfügung stehen wird, muss ich noch abwägen, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. Wochenenden fallen aus. Ginge also nur im Urlaub.
> 
> edit: Und wenn die Zeit mal da ist, setze ich mittlerweile lieber auf mein MTB. Das geht auch bei Dunkelheit ganz gut.


Hmm, schade. Aber irgendwas ist ja immer. Kommen wieder bessere Zeiten.


----------



## blautemple (4. Februar 2019)

Ich wollte doch noch ein Bild posten von meiner Lady:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2019)

Unnnnddd passen noch alle in Ihre Lederkombis ? 

Ich musste mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass es echt knapp war mit der Weihnachtsfresserei 

Habe letztes Jahr auch Sport ausgesetzt wegen Psychostress bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber.
Und wegen Stress mit der alten Wohnung.

Starte aktuell wieder durch mit Sport + Ernährung und hoffe, dass die Kombi in den kommenden 3-4 WOchen noch etwas besser sitzt  

Bei 2 Freunden von mir passt die Kombi gar nicht mehr 
Wer den Schaden hat.......Ihr wisst schon


----------



## blautemple (5. Februar 2019)

Haha, ich habe zum Glück keinen Weihnachtsspeck angesetzt 

Aber sowas wäre immerhin ein guter Anreiz um mehr Sport zu machen


----------



## DOcean (5. Februar 2019)

hab ne Stoffkombi, die passt was länger


----------



## taks (5. Februar 2019)

Passt noch Perfekt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Haha, ich habe zum Glück keinen Weihnachtsspeck angesetzt
> 
> Aber sowas wäre immerhin ein guter Anreiz um mehr Sport zu machen



Wie meine Frau  isst Süßes etc und nimmt kein Gramm zu, mit SPort wird es sogar noch weniger, beneidenswert.



DOcean schrieb:


> hab ne Stoffkombi, die passt was länger



Ja die passt bei mir auch noch easy 



taks schrieb:


> Passt noch Perfekt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the.hai (5. Februar 2019)

Ich habe das ähnliche Problem, nur liegt es nichtmehr am Bauch, wie die Jahre zuvor, sondern an den Schultern^^ durch den Sport.

Also egal wie man es macht, ist es verkehrt. Ich füll schonmal den Sparstrumpf für Louis.


----------



## blautemple (5. Februar 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> hab ne Stoffkombi, die passt was länger



Ne Textilkombi habe ich auch noch hier, aber da fühle ich mich nicht so richtig sicher drin. Außerdem habe ich angst das ich damit dann doch einmal mit den Knien schleife oder so 

@shadie
Jo beim Stoffwechsel habe ich wohl das goldene Los gezogen, die Frage ist nur wie lange das noch so bleibt. Ich werde auch nicht jünger. Ende des Monats bin auch schon 23


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ne Textilkombi habe ich auch noch hier, aber da fühle ich mich nicht so richtig sicher drin. Außerdem habe ich angst das ich damit dann doch einmal mit den Knien schleife oder so
> 
> @shadie
> Jo beim Stoffwechsel habe ich wohl das goldene Los gezogen, die Frage ist nur wie lange das noch so bleibt. Ich werde auch nicht jünger. Ende des Monats bin auch schon 23



Bei mir ging das mit 20 los.
Habe dann aber wieder mit Sport angefangen Fitnesstudio etc. und dann war es in dem Punkto alles gut mit Stoffwechsel.

Denke das ist häufig auch eine Ausrede für einen unsportlichen Lebensstil.

Letztes Jahr kein Sport gemacht wegen den psychischen Belastungen, bums bekommt man es heimgezahlt.

Jetzt fange ich grad erst wieder an, denke in 6 Wochen bin ich wieder voll dabei.




Mitte des Jahres soll es dann ja den schicken Einteiler von IXS geben, 
Bis dahin wäre ich gerne wieder bei meinem Stand von vor 1 Jahr


----------



## blautemple (5. Februar 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Bei mir ging das mit 20 los.
> Habe dann aber wieder mit Sport angefangen Fitnesstudio etc. und dann war es in dem Punkto alles gut mit Stoffwechsel.
> 
> Denke das ist häufig auch eine Ausrede für einen unsportlichen Lebensstil.
> ...



Fürs Motorradfahren ist gute Fitness sowieso extrem wichtig. Spätestens wenn man mal ein paar Kurven hintereinander stark angebremst hat weiß man was los ist. Wenn ich da 100kg oder abstützen müsste hätte ich wohl auf Dauer ein Problem. Meine 70kg kann ich ohne Probleme vom Tank fernhalten, für nächste Saison werde ich mir aber trotzdem mal sowas besorgen: STOMPGRIP Tankpads / Tractionpads TRIUMPH STREET TRIPLE 765 S / R / R
Auch wenn der Preis imo schon happig ist, aber auf noch eine Saison ohne habe ich keine Lust.

Auf einen Einteiler im Alltag habe ich echt keine Lust. Das wäre mir entschieden zu unkomfortabel.


----------



## DARPA (5. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ende des Monats bin auch schon 23



Keule, das ist doch noch voll jung!


----------



## blautemple (5. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Keule, das ist doch noch voll jung!



Reicht aber das ich mich in der Disko oft wie der Älteste fühle


----------



## moe (5. Februar 2019)

Gerade mal rein geschlüpft in meine Kombi und mit Erschrecken fest gestellt, dass sie größer geworden ist. 
Aber zum Glück nur am Bauch.


----------



## DARPA (5. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Reicht aber das ich mich in der Disko oft wie der Älteste fühle


Bei mir haben sich im Laufe der Zeit einfach die Clubs geändert, wo man hingeht


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn ich da 100kg oder abstützen müsste hätte ich wohl auf Dauer ein Problem.


Das ist kostenloses Armtraining ^^


----------



## blautemple (13. Februar 2019)

Die Gashand wird wieder mächtig nervös. Am Freitag nur noch 2 Wochen


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Gashand wird wieder mächtig nervös. Am Freitag nur noch 2 Wochen



Naja, wirklich ernst wirds ja anfang märz noch nicht. weiss noch wie ich voriges jahr unbedingt am 1.3. fahren wollte und dabei fast meine finger an die kälte verlor^^


----------



## DOcean (13. Februar 2019)

ich könnte das ganze Jahr fahren 

hab schon Mal zwischen den Tagen eine Runde gedreht wo die Tage so warm waren (ist schon was her)


----------



## MfDoom (13. Februar 2019)

ich fahre die ganze Zeit, ausser wenn schnee liegt. Man braucht nur richtige Klamotten


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> ich fahre die ganze Zeit, ausser wenn schnee liegt. Man braucht nur richtige Klamotten



Nagut, das stimmt einerseits. Bloss für mich hat das dann auch nichts mit fahren zu tun. Ich bin nicht so der cruiser und für volle traktion usw braucht es nunmal wärme und saubere strassen


----------



## blautemple (13. Februar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Naja, wirklich ernst wirds ja anfang märz noch nicht. weiss noch wie ich voriges jahr unbedingt am 1.3. fahren wollte und dabei fast meine finger an die kälte verlor^^



Ich bete einfach das es wenigstens 15 Grad hat. Dann kann ich zumindest ein klein wenig am Kabel ziehen... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (14. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bete einfach das es wenigstens 15 Grad hat. Dann kann ich zumindest ein klein wenig am Kabel ziehen...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



In Hamburg bekommen wir am Sonntag 13 Grad 
Da werde ich die erste Runde des Jahres drehen.

Meine Frau hat mir schon 5 Runden voraus.


----------



## DARPA (14. Februar 2019)

Yo, wird langsam Zeit den R wieder rauszuholen. Ans Mopped denke ich noch gar nicht bei den Temperaturen


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> In Hamburg bekommen wir am Sonntag 13 Grad
> Da werde ich die erste Runde des Jahres drehen.
> 
> Meine Frau hat mir schon 5 Runden voraus.



Hier kannst du die Wettervorhersage einfach nur vergessen. Die ist stündlich um 10 Grad am schwanken...


----------



## shadie (18. Februar 2019)

So gestern 5 Stunden unterwegs gewesen.
Als die Sonne noch draußen war ging es in Lederkombi.

Haben aber länger gebraucht als Gedacht und so haben wir uns ab 6 Uhr Abends schön den Arsch abgefroren
Sind dann sogar Autobahn zurück gefahren um schneller daheim zu sein 

War aber alles in allem eine gute Tour, auch wenn ich mich wie der Ötzi gefühlt habe.


----------



## Firefox83 (18. Februar 2019)

solange die Strassen noch voller Salz sind bewege ich meinen motorisierten Zweirad nicht. zudem sollte ich vorgängig noch die Flüssigkeiten (Motoren- und Bremsflüssigkeit) austauschen und die zwei abgebrochenen Blinker ersetzen....


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Februar 2019)

Ich glaub ich hau die sch.. Schüssel bald weg  Dieser kombinierte Zündkerzen-/Zündspulenstecker aus meiner 990er KTM lässt sich einfach nicht abziehen oder raus drehen   Kann doch nicht so schwer sein so nen blödes Teil auszutauschen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Februar 2019)

Dann mußt du halt auf ein E-Mopped wechseln. Das passt dann auch eher zu deinem anderen gefährt.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Februar 2019)

Das kommt noch, keine Sorge.  Aber ich mag meinen Kürbis trotzdem  Und wenn das Teil endlich wieder rennen würde wärs schon schön... irgendwann kommen dann auch noch Kerzen, Öl, Ölfilter, Benzinfilter, Luftfilter etc. dran.. wirtschaftlich kostet so nen Mopped halt schon ne Stange Geld... das hab ich in paar Jahren dann nimmer  Aber ich denke, bei den 2 Rädern bleib ich die nächsten Jahre bei dem wo ich hab  
Bin ja legal dran und darf daher auch in Zukunft hier fahren. Die ganzen Brülltüten etc. werden in der Gegend automatisch aussortiert. Immer mehr Blitzer die auch von h inten knipsen, Fahrverbote und Kontrollen ohne Ende. Immerhin ist die Polizei dazu übergegangen nicht mehr an Ort und Stelle zu diskutieren. Wenn die das Gefühl haben dass was nicht stimmt (ich liebe die Aussage, dass die Kennzeichenhalterung wo das Schild fast liegt ab Werk so war  ) gar nicht mehr zu diskutieren. Da gibt's sofort ein Aufgebot zur technischen Überprüfung innert 2 Wochen. Der Anteil an legalen Moppeds steigt seit dem ganz schön


----------



## blautemple (24. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann mußt du halt auf ein E-Mopped wechseln. Das passt dann auch eher zu deinem anderen gefährt.



Wenn irgendwann mal nur noch E-Motorräder legal sind  werde ich das Hobby wohl an den Nagel hängen. Ich will einfach ordentlich angebrüllt werden wenn ich am Kabel ziehe


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich will einfach ordentlich angebrüllt werden wenn ich am Kabel ziehe


 
Eventuell kann man da was basteln dass das Gebrüll direkt in den Helm und nicht in die Umgebung geht   Damit wäre allen geholfen. 100dB im Helm und rundum is es leise


----------



## blautemple (24. Februar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Eventuell kann man da was basteln dass das Gebrüll direkt in den Helm und nicht in die Umgebung geht   Damit wäre allen geholfen. 100dB im Helm und rundum is es leise



Serienmäßig ist die aktuelle Streety für die Umgebung tatsächlich verhältnismäßig angenehm da ein Großteil des Sound durch das Ansauggeräusch kommt und das hört natürlich nur der Fahrer. Aber wie gesagt das gilt natürlich nur Serienmäßig


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwann mal nur noch E-Motorräder legal sind  werde ich das Hobby wohl an den Nagel hängen. Ich will einfach ordentlich angebrüllt werden wenn ich am Kabel ziehe


Naja, auf der einen seite finde ich es ja gut, wenn zweiräder im öffentlichen verkehr möglichst leise werden sollen. Doch auf der anderen seite... Es gibt nicht ganz umsonst den spruch "Loud Pipes saves Life" und ich sprech da aus erfahrung. 
Hatte mal beim enduro (zuschauer+knipser) ein e-mopped mit dabei. Jetzt fahren die ja nicht zwangsläufig im offenen gelände und wenn du die strecke überqueren mußt (macht man im verlauf des rennens öfters), dann ist genaues hinschauen gefragt. Das ist natürlich im wald, oder wenn alles mit gebüsch zugewachsen ist, natürlich nicht so einfach und man bekommt die e-dinger erst mit, wenn man überrollt wird oder sie direkt vor einem entlang fahren. Deshalb habe ich wohl auch nur ein bis zwei mal so ein teil gesehen. Ist viel zu gefährlich.


----------



## shadie (25. Februar 2019)

Waren gestern auf den HMT´s und haben uns mal ein wenig für kommendes Jahr informiert.

Mein Favorit ist aktuell ja noch die MT09 - Sie hat nen geiles Gewicht, dafür auch noch ordentlich Leistung und eine außergewöhnliche Optik.

Ich habe mich aber jetzt mal noch auf so Geschichten wie die Hypermotard eingelassen, eigentlich auch ganz geil.

In dem Zuge habe ich mich auch mal auf die Dorsoduro gesetzt.
Optik ist echt der Hammer.
Wo ich aber Bauchschmerzen habe, die Dorsoduro wiegt einfach mal 200KG also echt deutlich mehr als die MT09 und hat dabei noch deutlich weniger Leistung.

Würde Sie von der Optik her der MT09 vorziehen aber ich will jetzt einfach endlich was leichtes fahren.
Daher wird es wohl bei der MT09 bleiben.

Die GSX-S hat mich mal mega enttäuscht.......etwas günstiger als die MT09 aber sorry......das sieht man auch an der Verarbeitung meiner Meinung nach.
Sie soll ja toll fahren aber die optik geht in dem Fall echt gar nicht.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Februar 2019)

Ich habe ja an sich nichts gegen Laute Motorräder, ist ja ganz geil - vor allem 2 Takter.

Wenn mein Kollege mit seiner KTM 2-Takt Enduro an mir vorbei fährt ist der Hörschaden aber vorprogrammiert. DB-Killer ist raus und nach dem Krümmer noch ein kleines Loch für das "extra".


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Februar 2019)

Genau wegen solcher vollpfosten wird in paar Jahren das Tehme grossteils erledigt sein und die Motorradfahrverbote weiter zunehmen.


----------



## ich558 (26. Februar 2019)

Heute meine abgenutzten Bugspoiler mit Plastidip "lackiert"


----------



## Rat Six (27. Februar 2019)

Sieht gut aus.

Motorräder die von der Lautstärke her nicht die Norm einhalten oder nicht den eingetragenen Werten entsprechen gehören sofort von der Straße entfernt und mit saftigen Strafen belegt. Dank diesen Fahrern gibt es an immer mehr Orten Fahrverbote.
Auch den Spruch "loud pipes save lives" kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören. Ein aufmerksamer Verkehrsteilnehmer bemerkt ein normales Motorrad mit Standardenschalldämpfer. Ist der Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht bei der Sache, bemerkt er nicht mal ein Feuerwehrfahrzeug mit Christbaumbeleuchtung und Sirene, gar nicht zu sprechen von einem lauteren Motorrad.

Heute Morgen hab ich die GS aus der Garage befreit, ohne Murren angesprungen.


----------



## shadie (27. Februar 2019)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> 
> Motorräder die von der Lautstärke her nicht die Norm einhalten oder nicht den eingetragenen Werten entsprechen gehören sofort von der Straße entfernt und mit saftigen Strafen belegt. Dank diesen Fahrern gibt es an immer mehr Orten Fahrverbote.
> Auch den Spruch "loud pipes save lives" kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören. Ein aufmerksamer Verkehrsteilnehmer bemerkt ein normales Motorrad mit Standardenschalldämpfer. Ist der Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht bei der Sache, bemerkt er nicht mal ein Feuerwehrfahrzeug mit Christbaumbeleuchtung und Sirene, gar nicht zu sprechen von einem lauteren Motorrad.
> ...



Kann ich nur zum Teil zustimmen.

Klar illegal sollte der Pott nicht sein.
Allerdings wurde ich mit dem Standard Pott der Bandit regelmäßig im Stadtverkehr übersehen/überhört.
Der Motorsound war lauter als der Pott!

Jetzt ist nen Zubehörpott dran mit allen Zulassungen welcher auch keine Grenzwerte überschreitet und nicht unangenehm laut ist und ich werde deutlich besser bemerkt.
Kam wesentlich seltener vor, dass man mich übersehen hat.

Glaube auch, dass die Streckensperrungen nicht nur wegen Lärm sind.
Da werden auch viel die Unfälle dazu beitragen weil man eben keinen Bock hat am WE 10 Fahrer von der Straße abzukratzen weil Sie sich überschätzen.

In meiner Heimat wurde damals eine Strecke genau aus dem Grund gesperrt.
Die lauten Pötte waren da weniger der Grund dafür.



Finde es aber auch bescheuert wie laut manche Harley´s oder Supermotos sind.
Die haben halt mit Ihren großen Zylindern ne wesentlich lautere Klangkulisse als ne Supersportler mit mehreren kleinen zylindern.


----------



## blautemple (27. Februar 2019)

Streckensperrung ist doch nur ne andere Bezeichnung für "Maut". Da zahlt man 10€ und gut ist


----------



## DARPA (27. Februar 2019)

Hat sich jemand in letzter Zeit mit Reifentests beschäftigt?

Brauche einen neuen Satz für die CBR600. Bin nach kurzer Recherche beim Conti Road Attack 3 hängen geblieben.
Ich fahre weder Rennstrecke noch längere Touren noch ausgiebig bei Nässe. Suche einfach nen guten sportlichen Landstraßenreifen, den man nicht ewig warm fahren muss und der nicht komplett einknickt, wenns doch mal nass wird.

Gibts da Standard Empfehlungen?


----------



## blautemple (27. Februar 2019)

Was Tourenreifen angeht ist der Conti Road Attack 3 aktuell das non plus ultra. Ich fahre den auch auf der Streety und habe nichts zu meckern. Erst bei Temperaturen jenseits der 30 Grad fängt er leicht das schmieren an wenn man es so richtig krachen lässt. Aber auch da verhält er sich jederzeit absolut vorhersehbar, der rutscht dir also nicht einfach so weg. Ein wenig negativ finde ich nur das leichte Aufstellmoment wenn ich in Schräglage an die Bremse gehe, das konnte der vorherige Pirelli Rosso Corsa besser. Allerdings ist das halt auch ein Supersport Reifen.


----------



## shadie (27. Februar 2019)

Bei uns aufm Stammtisch fahren fast alle Metzeler Roadtec´s.
Werde die als nächstes ebenfalls mal probieren.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was Tourenreifen angeht ist der Conti Road Attack 3 aktuell das non plus ultra. Ich fahre den auch auf der Streety und habe nichts zu meckern. Erst bei Temperaturen jenseits der 30 Grad fängt er leicht das schmieren an wenn man es so richtig krachen lässt.



Also, um so einen Reifen im Straßenverkehr zum Schmieren zu bringen, dazu bedarf es entweder einer guten Fantasie oder man fährt wie eine absolut besenkte Sau oder der Reifen ist runtergefahren.
Vor allem wenn man nicht grad ein 200 PS Motorrad hat und immer voll am Kabel zieht.


----------



## blautemple (27. Februar 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Also, um so einen Reifen im Straßenverkehr zum Schmieren zu bringen, dazu bedarf es entweder einer guten Fantasie oder man fährt wie eine absolut besenkte Sau oder der Reifen ist runtergefahren.
> Vor allem wenn man nicht grad ein 200 PS Motorrad hat und immer voll am Kabel zieht.



Wie gesagt, erst bei verdammt hohe Temperaturen, aber ja so ganz StVO Konform ist das dann natürlich nicht mehr. Ich wollte es halt nur mal erwähnt haben


----------



## shadie (27. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, erst bei verdammt hohe Temperaturen, aber ja so ganz StVO Konform ist das dann natürlich nicht mehr. Ich wollte es halt nur mal erwähnt haben



Wie kannst du nur !


----------



## DARPA (27. Februar 2019)

Danke Alex. Also würdest du den Conti empfehlen?

In der Vergangenheit war Metzeler für mich auch immer DER Motorradreifen. Aber ich hab das Gefühl, die haben nachgelassen.


----------



## blautemple (27. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Danke Alex. Also würdest du den Conti empfehlen?
> 
> In der Vergangenheit war Metzeler für mich auch immer DER Motorradreifen. Aber ich hab das Gefühl, die haben nachgelassen.



Definitiv, bei "mir" in der Gruppe ist der mittlerweile die Standard Empfehlung. Alternativ soll der Michelin Road 5 auch ein sehr guter Touren Reifen sein, allerdings habe ich mit dem noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Februar 2019)

Hatte die auf meiner Streety und bin bisher (in 12 Jahren) noch keinen besseren Reifen gefahren.
Diablo™ Rosso Corsa II - Motorradreifen | Pirelli


----------



## dressler18 (28. Februar 2019)

Metzeler Me 880 Marathon für schwere Tourer oder Chopper, aus vielen Ecken nur Positives gehört. Griffig auch bei Regen, lässt sich auch gut in die Kurve legen Welten Unterschied zur Serienbereifung als ich diesen aufs Moped gemacht habe.


----------



## blautemple (28. Februar 2019)

Nur fährt er keine schwere Touring Maschine. Der Reifen ist mit ner CBR hoffnungslos überfordert.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Firefox83 (28. Februar 2019)

ich fahre auf meiner Speed Triple seit 2010 die Michelin Pilot Power 2CT. und auf meiner Kawa Z750 hatte ich dazumal auch die Pilot Power drauf.

bin sehr zurfrieden damit, hatte nie Probleme mit den Reifen auch nicht bei heissem Wetter (1 Woche Sardinien bei 30-35°C und intensiver Kurvenfahrt, null Problemo!!!) . Haltbarkeit ist auch Okey, je nach Fahrstil natürlich. Auf der Rennstrecke (AdR) haben aber die Gummis nach 3 Runden bereits angefangen zu schmieren. Ich bin aber auch wie Marquez gefahren und habe aus dem 2Rad inkl. Reifen alles abverlangt  

ich werde vermutlich beim nächsten Reifenservice wieder die PP drauf ziehen.

Michelin Pilot Power 2ct Motorcycle Tyres | Michelin

edit: die Pilot Road 2 sind evtl. auch eine Alternative.
Michelin Pilot Road 2 Motorcycle Tyres | Michelin UK


----------



## Offset (28. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mit dem 2ct jetzt nicht die besten Erfahrungen, allerdings ist er auch so nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß.  Da bist du mit einem modernen Tourenreifen vermutlich deutlich besser unterwegs.
Das ganze Thema ist aber auch ziemlich abhängig von einem persönlich.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. März 2019)

War gestern auf der Motorradmesse in Dortmund. Irgendwie gefallen mir die Sitzpositionen der Naked Bikes von KTM überhaupt nicht. Für mich viel zu aufrecht.
Bei Ducati fängt die kleinste Maschine mittlerweile wohl mit einem Preis von mehr als 10.000€ an. Bin gespannt, ob das, was Audi vorhat, am Ende aufgeht. Premiumhersteller hin oder her.
Am Harleystand gibt es immer noch Poledance. War lustig zu sehen, wie die ganzen Kawasakimitarbeiter nur noch in eine Richtung schauten, als es an der Zeit war. 
Von den Powernakeds gefällt mir die S1000R immer noch am besten. Im Gegensatz zu den japanischen Schwestern erreicht die auf dem Prüfstand auch die angegebenen PS. 
Die bringen aber nach der neuen S1000RR in der nächsten Saison bestimmt auch eine Neue mit symmetrischer Maske.
Traurig zu sehen, was aus Benelli geworden ist. Da könnte man weinen. Etwas wie die TNT R160 wird man wohl nicht mehr sehen.
MV Agusta und Moto Morini hatten leider keinen Stand.


----------



## shadie (1. März 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> War gestern auf der Motorradmesse in Dortmund. Irgendwie gefallen mir die Sitzpositionen der Naked Bikes von KTM überhaupt nicht. Für mich viel zu aufrecht.
> Bei Ducati fängt die kleinste Maschine mittlerweile wohl mit einem Preis von mehr als 10.000€ an. Bin gespannt, ob das, was Audi vorhat, am Ende aufgeht. Premiumhersteller hin oder her.
> Am Harleystand gibt es immer noch Poledance. War lustig zu sehen, wie die ganzen Kawasakimitarbeiter nur noch in eine Richtung schauten, als es an der Zeit war.
> Von den Powernakeds gefällt mir die S1000R immer noch am besten. Im Gegensatz zu den japanischen Schwestern erreicht die auf dem Prüfstand auch die angegebenen PS.
> ...



Hat Honda bei euch ausgestellt?
Die habe ich bei den HMT´s vermisst 

Bei uns waren zudem die Harley Mädels.......sicherlich Ü40 und leider alles andere als ansehnlich 
Wenns bei euch besser war dann 


Pünktlich zum WE wird das wetter wieder kacke, war ja klar.
Gestern noch 18°C in Hamburg, morgen 7 und regen.........naja wird wohl ein faules WE.
Eventuell kaufe ich mir spontan den Superbikelenker für die bandit und baue um.
Mal sehen.


----------



## DARPA (1. März 2019)

Danke Jungs für jede Antwort zum Thema Reifen. 
Hab gestern noch ein paar Tests gelesen und ich denke, der Road Attack 3 ist wie für mich gemacht. Und unterm Strich ist das Urteil bei allen Reviews positiv.





DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> War gestern auf der Motorradmesse in Dortmund.


Keule, sag doch bescheid. 
Hatte die Messe gar nicht aufm Schirm. Und gestern war sicher perfekt, da viele beim Karneval waren.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. März 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Hat Honda bei euch ausgestellt?
> Die habe ich bei den HMT´s vermisst
> 
> Bei uns waren zudem die Harley Mädels.......sicherlich Ü40 und leider alles andere als ansehnlich
> Wenns bei euch besser war dann


Ne, Honda habe ich auch nicht gesehen. Gehe normalerweise nicht zu ihrem Stand, aber es fiel trotzdem auf, dass sie nicht dabei waren.
Ich habe die Harleydame nur aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen, aber Ü40 war die eher nicht, denn dafür war die Figur zu gut.
Da standen dieses Mal auch nicht viele Leute. Wenn man am Samstag da ist, zieht der Stand die meisten Leute an. 

Hier (Rheinland) soll es die nächsten Tag auch durchgehend regnen, wenn auch nicht stark.



DARPA schrieb:


> Keule, sag doch bescheid.
> Hatte die Messe gar nicht aufm Schirm. Und gestern war sicher perfekt, da viele beim Karneval waren.


Ich fuhr spontan mit meinem Vater. Sorry, nicht dran gedacht. 
Richtig, ab 16:00 kostet die Karte nur 10€ und es war nirgendwo viel los. Man konnte sich überall draufsetzen.


----------



## DARPA (1. März 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich fuhr spontan mit meinem Vater. Sorry, nicht dran gedacht.



Ok, ist entschuldigt


----------



## dressler18 (1. März 2019)

Auch wenn ihr vermutlich nicht danach Ausschau gehalten habt.. sagt mal was für Chopper/Cruiser sind da ausgestellt gewesen und neu aufm Markt bzw. neue Modelle (außer Harley) ????


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. März 2019)

Indian war noch ausgestellt. Die Scouts von denen sehen ganz ansprechend aus, besonders die Bobber.
Indian Motorcycle-Germany-Scout™ Bobber–Scout Bobber

Ist das hier auch n Cruiser?
Triumph Configurator


----------



## taks (1. März 2019)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr vermutlich nicht danach Ausschau gehalten habt.. sagt mal was für Chopper/Cruiser sind da ausgestellt gewesen und neu aufm Markt bzw. neue Modelle (außer Harley) ????



Schau mal hier: Suzuki Cycles - Product Lines - Cycles - Categories - Cruiser


----------



## ich558 (7. März 2019)

Meine Maschine startet nicht mehr  

Vor einigen Wochen hab ich sie im Winterschlaf mal kurz angemacht nur um zu sehen ob die Batterie noch gut ist. Wenige Wochen darauf wollte ich mal den Ölwechsel machen und beim Start war dann die Batterie zu schwach. Gestern wollte ich dann den Ölwechsel machen und nach dem Einbau der geladenen Batterie hat alles auch schön geleuchtet aber der Anlasser hat nur langsam gedreht und nun dreht er gar nicht mehr.
Kann es sein das der Anlasser defekt ist. Geht der so plötzlich kaputt?


----------



## taks (7. März 2019)

Aus Erfahrung würd ich auf die Batterie tippen ^^


----------



## ich558 (7. März 2019)

Aber Lichter leuchten, Benzinpumpe läuft und die ist frisch geladen


----------



## Offset (7. März 2019)

Wenn eine Batterie einmal tiefenentladen ist hat sie keine Kapazität mehr. Am besten direkt weg damit.


----------



## ich558 (7. März 2019)

Trotzdem würde der Anlasser was von sich geben und es wurde auch nicht die volle Beleuchtung und Benzinpumpe laufen


----------



## taks (7. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde der Anlasser was von sich geben und es wurde auch nicht die volle Beleuchtung und Benzinpumpe laufen



Doch. War bei mir auch immer so. 
Schau doch mal was die Batterie für ne Spannung her gibt.


----------



## moe (7. März 2019)

So ne Batterie hat zwischen neu und defekt noch ein paar mehr Zustände. 
Es kann gut sein, dass die Ladung in der Batterie ausreicht, um kleine Verbraucher (Licht, Benzinpumpe,...) zu betreiben, aber zum starten nicht. Der Anlasser zieht mit Abstand am meisten Strom und das in sehr kurzer Zeit. Ist das zu viel für deine Batterie, bricht die 12V-Spannung zusammen und sie kann diesen hohen Strom nicht mehr abgeben, ergo dreht der Anlasser nicht bzw. sehr langsam. 

Versuch doch mal fremd zu starten. Wenn das klappt, hast du ein weiteres Argument für ne neue Batterie.


----------



## ich558 (7. März 2019)

Ok dann mach ich das mal morgen (vorhin noch schön warum nun regnet es  )

Hoffe das es wirklich die Batterie ist und nicht der Anlasser. Der kostet mehr und ist aufwendiger zu tauschen


----------



## Rage1988 (7. März 2019)

Von defekten Batterien kann ich auch ein Lied singen. Diese sch**ß wartungsfreien Batterien sind der größte Müll überhaupt.
Das wissen Louis, Polo, ... aber auch.
Ich habe meine Batterie alle 1-2 Jahre zu einem dieser Einzelhändler zurücktragen müssen und habe immer eine neue bekommen.
Dabei war es egal, ob ich eine absolute Billigbatterie oder eine der teuersten genommen habe.
Die Batterie war entweder nach dem Winter hinüber, auch wenn ich sie immer wieder an ein Ladegerät gehängt habe oder sie war defekt, nachdem ich mein Motorrad mal 2 Wochen nicht gefahren bin.

Für mich gab es nichts nervigeres, als diese Batterien.

Bei den Batterien früher konnte man den Füllstand sehen, konnte Wasser nachfüllen oder Säure nachfüllen und die haben ewig gehalten.
Diese Wartungsfreien Batterien erzeugen einfach eine Menge Müll, mehr nicht.



ich558 schrieb:


> Ok dann mach ich das mal morgen (vorhin noch schön warum nun regnet es  )
> 
> Hoffe das es wirklich die Batterie ist und nicht der Anlasser. Der kostet mehr und ist aufwendiger zu tauschen



Es ist sicher die Batterie. Der Anlasser gibt nicht einfach so den Geist auf. Auch wenn die Batterie defekt ist, leuchtet noch alles.
Du kannst du Batterie mit nem Messgerät prüfen oder du kannst mit einem Auto überbrücken, dann siehst du, ob deine Maschine noch anspringt.
Wahlweise kannst du deine Maschine auch den Berg runterrollen lassen (oder anschieben, je nachdem wie schwer sie ist), dich draufsetzen, 2. Gang rein, die Kupplung langsam kommen lassen, gleichzeitig den Starter drücken und etwas Gas geben. Dann springt sie auch an, wenn die Batterie defekt ist.

Das musste ich schon so oft machen, weil mir die Batterie mal wieder verreckt ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HOsM3oyHxzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (7. März 2019)

Ich hab diese, sie liegen mir trotzdem ab ^^

VARTA(R) Powersports Freshpack - Robuster Aufbau und zuverlaessige Startleistung bei allen Temperaturen


----------



## ich558 (7. März 2019)

Ich wollte sie eh anschieben aber die paar Meter den Berg rauf waren zu kurz und die 220 (oder 240kg ) sind doch nicht so einfach zu schieben 

Immerhin ist die Batterie schon fast 10 Jahre alt da wäre ein Defekt natürlich nicht verwunderlich.
Sollte sie defekt sein hol ich mir eine Litium Ionen Batterie. Die wiegt nicht mal halb so viel


----------



## shadie (7. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde der Anlasser was von sich geben und es wurde auch nicht die volle Beleuchtung und Benzinpumpe laufen



Muss echt nicht sein.

Bei uns war das auch so.

Motorrad meiner Frau.
- mit Mühe und not angesprungen
- nur damit zum sport gefahren
- 3 Wochen später angemacht, ganz ekelhaftes Geräusch vom Anlasser
- Batterie getauscht alles super

Mein Motorrad
- in der Garage angemacht und läuft auf anhieb
- 2 Wochen später tour gemacht, ging sehr stotternd an
- Sind dan neine lange strecke gefahren und jetzt läufts

Mein Auto
- Wollte ich letztes Jahr starten im Winter, Lampen leuchten etc. aber kein Muks, NIX 
- neue Batterie rein, läuft.


----------



## moe (7. März 2019)

Was macht ihr denn mit euren Batterien?
Als meine alte Blei-Säure-Batterie 2012 nicht mehr wollte hab ich ne wartungsfreie von der Polo Hausmarke (glaube Hi-Q oder so ähnlich) gekauft und seitdem keine Probleme, obwohl ich sie schon zwei mal tiefentladen habe, weil das Parklicht über Nacht an war. 
Ansonsten kommt die im Herbst einmal ans Ladegerät, bis sie voll ist und dann übern Winter ins warme Haus. Im neuen Jahr wieder voll laden, einbauen und los fahren. 
Was ich allerdings nicht mache ist so'n Quatsch wie (im Winter) mein Bike laufen lassen, ohne zu fahren, oder die Batterie im kalten stehen lassen. 


@ich: Vorsicht bei LiPo/LiIo, da könnte eventuell ein neuer Laderegler fällig sein.


----------



## the.hai (7. März 2019)

Ich mach so einen Quatsch  Meine steht zwar im Winter recht warm mit 5-10°C, aber ich hol sie so alle 1-2Monate mal raus und lass sie laufen.

Für mich ging heute auch endlich die Saison los, musst ihr noch ne neue Kette spendieren. Frauen stehn ja auf Schmuck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann nen kurzer Testritt zur Tränke, den alten Sprit mit zwei Liter 102er auffüllen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Zahn mehr bringt auch nen breiteres Grinsen^^


----------



## ich558 (7. März 2019)

102 ist bei mir sowieso fast immer im Tank


----------



## Kuhprah (7. März 2019)

Ich hau 95er rein. Das muss reichen


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2019)

Meine kriegt auch nur normales Super. Da ist der Motor auch drauf abgestimmt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## the.hai (7. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Meine kriegt auch nur normales Super. Da ist der Motor auch drauf abgestimmt.


stimmt schon, auf normal 95 sind sie abgestimmt, mehr bringt meist nix. aber sprit der schon lange stand, darf mal nen bischen "verstärkt" werden^^


----------



## moe (7. März 2019)

@hai: Warum lässt du deine Maschine zwischendurch mal laufen? Weil du Bock drauf hast?
Ich seh da einfach keinen Sinn drin, schadet mehr als es nutzt. Die vier Monate außer der Saison halte ich's auch komplett ohne aus. Da macht das erste anlassen im März dann umso mehr Spaß, wenn ich gleich fahren kann.


----------



## shadie (8. März 2019)

moe schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn mit euren Batterien?
> Als meine alte Blei-Säure-Batterie 2012 nicht mehr wollte hab ich ne wartungsfreie von der Polo Hausmarke (glaube Hi-Q oder so ähnlich) gekauft und seitdem keine Probleme, obwohl ich sie schon zwei mal tiefentladen habe, weil das Parklicht über Nacht an war.
> Ansonsten kommt die im Herbst einmal ans Ladegerät, bis sie voll ist und dann übern Winter ins warme Haus. Im neuen Jahr wieder voll laden, einbauen und los fahren.
> Was ich allerdings nicht mache ist so'n Quatsch wie (im Winter) mein Bike laufen lassen, ohne zu fahren, oder die Batterie im kalten stehen lassen.
> ...



Unsere beiden sind von 2007, da sollte klar sein, dass da irgendwann mal ne neue Batterie ansteht.

Meinen Swift habe ich neu gekauft vor 8 Jahren, da gabs halt nach 6 Jahren mal ne neue Batterie.

Alles im Rahmen.



moe schrieb:


> @hai: Warum lässt du deine Maschine zwischendurch mal laufen? Weil du Bock drauf hast?
> Ich seh da einfach keinen Sinn drin, schadet mehr als es nutzt. Die vier Monate außer der Saison halte ich's auch komplett ohne aus. Da macht das erste anlassen im März dann umso mehr Spaß, wenn ich gleich fahren kann.



Joaaa das dachte ich mir auch.
Lima lädt die Batterie ja nur, wenn der Hobel sich bewegt.
Einmal im Monat im Winter anmachen ist daher eher tödlich für die Batterie wenn SIe dann nicht geladen wird.


----------



## taks (8. März 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hau 95er rein. Das muss reichen


Bei meiner wird 98er empfohlen. Halt mich auch meist daran. 

Das mit den Batterien ist so ne Sache. Ich fahr meistens Kurzstrecken (5-15km), da wird die Batterie fast zu wenig geladen.
Darum auch mein hoher Batterieverschleiss ^^


----------



## the.hai (8. März 2019)

moe schrieb:


> @hai: Warum lässt du deine Maschine zwischendurch mal laufen? Weil du Bock drauf hast?
> Ich seh da einfach keinen Sinn drin, schadet mehr als es nutzt. Die vier Monate außer der Saison halte ich's auch komplett ohne aus. Da macht das erste anlassen im März dann umso mehr Spaß, wenn ich gleich fahren kann.



Bei kompletter LED beleuchtung bringt die lima im stand gut strom. Und schlussendlich ist es nur von vorteil, wenn die reifen ne andere position kriegen  ansonsten würde es auch ohne gehn, aber ich hab spass dran.

Hab ne lipo drin.


----------



## ich558 (8. März 2019)

Ok bei mir ist tatsächlich die Batterie kaputt- nach 10 Jahren verschmerzbar 

Nun die Qual der Wahl welche neue Batterie? Gel oder Li-Ionen? Die Kapazität von beiden ist ziemlich unterschiedlich aber angeblich kann man das nicht vergleichen. Empfehlungen?


----------



## DARPA (8. März 2019)

Je schlechter der Sprit, desto mehr Zündung wird gezogen 

Mir ist gestern bewusst geworden, dass mein Auto seit min. 3 Monaten unbewegt in der TG steht. Da sollte ich auch mal nach der Batterie schauen


----------



## Firefox83 (8. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ok bei mir ist tatsächlich die Batterie kaputt- nach 10 Jahren verschmerzbar
> 
> Nun die Qual der Wahl welche neue Batterie? Gel oder Li-Ionen? Die Kapazität von beiden ist ziemlich unterschiedlich aber angeblich kann man das nicht vergleichen. Empfehlungen?



kommt auf das Budget an. Bleiakkus sind halt immer noch günstiger als die LiPo / LiIo Akkus, dafür auch schwerer. Bei LiPo's kann es halt auch mal zu einem Brand kommen, kenne ich vom Modellbau und leider auch schon miterlebt wie so eine Batterie in Flammen aufgeht. LiIo bin ich mir nicht sicher, die sollten glaubs nicht so gefährlich sein. 

Wenn du keine Rennen fährst, nimm Bleiakkus.

Meine Batterie ist seit Jahren futsch und entlädt sich sehr schnell, habe mir aber ein gutes Ladegerät mit Steckersystem gekauft und halte die Batterie somit künstlich am Leben.


----------



## ich558 (8. März 2019)

Blei würde ich eh nicht nehmen wenn dann Gel wie bisher  aber ich will wieder eine sehr zuverlässige wie bisher


----------



## Firefox83 (8. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Blei würde ich eh nicht nehmen wenn dann Gel wie bisher  aber ich will wieder eine sehr zuverlässige wie bisher



Gel Batterien sind ja Blei Batterien, einfach geschlossen und sozusagen wartungsfrei. oder reden wir aneinander vorbei? 

die offenen Bleibatterien gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr, ausser für LKW's etc....


----------



## ich558 (8. März 2019)

Weiß ned da kenn ich mich nicht so aus  hab mit nun aber eine Litium Batterie bestellt


----------



## taks (8. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weiß ned da kenn ich mich nicht so aus  hab mit nun aber eine Litium Batterie bestellt



Die haben so coole Special-Effects ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRUC_05KmkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich558 (23. März 2019)

Kurz bevor ich die neue Batterie eingebaut habe habe ich die Front Birne gegen LED getauscht.
https://www.ledperf.de/led-lampen-k...fd0zJjDO0pE4DvMdJGKVyXpuhxuNBeSBoC10YQAvD_BwE

Da hat alles auch noch geleuchtet. Nachdem ich dann die neue Batterie eingebaut habe bin ich Tage später eine Runde gefahren und festgestellt, dass die Front LED nicht mehr leuchtet.
Neue bestellt und ging immer noch nicht. Leider hab ich nicht gecheckt ob die unmittelbar nach dem Batteriewechsel nicht mehr ging und die alte Batterie hab ich nicht mehr 
Könnte das der Grund dafür sein? Sicherungen sind auch i.O.
Neue Batterie ist diese hier SHIDO LTX14-BS LION -S- Batterie Lithium, Ion Blau (Preis inkl. EUR 7,50 Pfand): Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## Plasmadampfer (23. März 2019)

AMP Xenon Lampe und Fullsize Lenker an die Upside Down Gabel, keine Verkleidung, 187 PS at the Back End. MC Rastenkratzer Kutte an und Simson Dragstar Helm und Jagd beginnt auf BAB.

Batt Ernie Yuasa und 10 W 60 Öl.


----------



## the.hai (23. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kurz bevor ich die neue Batterie eingebaut habe habe ich die Front Birne gegen LED getauscht.
> LED-Lampe fuer Honda CB 1000 R - Kit Mini-Groesse
> 
> Da hat alles auch noch geleuchtet. Nachdem ich dann die neue Batterie eingebaut habe bin ich Tage später eine Runde gefahren und festgestellt, dass die Front LED nicht mehr leuchtet.
> ...



Da das Ding eh keine ABE hat, geht es auch weitaus günstiger mit gleicher Leistung^^

Aber nun zum Problem, Sicherungen sind also in Ordnung?

Es geht also weder Abblendlicht, noch Fernlicht, noch lichthupe?


----------



## Kuhprah (30. März 2019)

Heute neuer Versuch die Zündspule an Zylinder Nr. 1 zu wechseln...  Bin da jetzt seit Juli 2017 dran....


----------



## blautemple (31. März 2019)

Ich hoffe ihr das erste wirklich schöne Wochenende der Saison ausgiebig genutzt. Ich habe insgesamt ca 550 geile km abgerissen. So langsam wird es aber Zeit für einen neuen Hinterreifen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (31. März 2019)

Ich hab heute beim ersten Versuch gleich einen kleinen Hopser gemacht... Kupplung lässt sich nicht mehr per Hebel öffnen 

Also morgen mal in der Werkstatt anrufen...


----------



## the.hai (31. März 2019)

Ja nen paar KM waren auch für mich drin, so ca. 300km. Und jetzt hab ich mich auch mal entschlossen ne vernünftige Handyhalterung auf die MT-10 zu schnallen. 

Dazu habe ich heute die von SP Gadgets mit induktivem Lade-Adapter bestellt, nicht billig, aber viele sind von überzeugt, auch im Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## shadie (1. April 2019)

Jop wir waren auch ein wenig unterwegs, allerdings nicht so viel vielleicht 150km.

Haben die Einweihung des IXS Stores in Hamburg mal besichtigt, sehr geiler Laden und die Kombis/Einteiler sagen mir sehr sehr zu.
So einer wirds wohl nächste Saison, bis dahin erst mal wieder in Form kommen


----------



## taks (1. April 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Heute neuer Versuch die Zündspule an Zylinder Nr. 1 zu wechseln...  Bin da jetzt seit Juli 2017 dran....



Hast du mal versucht obs wieder geht. Vielleicht hat es sich in der Zwischenzeit selbst repariert


----------



## Kuhprah (1. April 2019)

Keine Ahnung.. hab wieder aufgegeben... Als fast alles fertig war dachte ich noch ich wechsle doch mal eben noch den Benzinfilter... naja, als ich die Pumpe draussen hatte war dann der O-Ring kaputt. Jetzt erst mal den wieder organisieren.  Auf die paar Wochen Standzeit kommts auch nimmer drauf an


----------



## Firefox83 (3. April 2019)

ich muss auch noch Motorenöl und Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln, zwei abgebrochenen Blinker reparieren und die Batterie am Lader hängen und hoffen, dass sie nicht hinüber ist (leider bereits 10-jährig...). mal schauen, vielleicht am kommenden Weekend. Hätte auf jeden Fall Lust auf eine kleine Ausfahrt


----------



## DARPA (3. April 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr das erste wirklich schöne Wochenende der Saison ausgiebig genutzt. Ich habe insgesamt ca 550 geile km abgerissen. So langsam wird es aber Zeit für einen neuen Hinterreifen.



Ich hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen, letzten Samstag mein Mopped ausm Winterschlaf zu wecken.

Gegen 13:00 Uhr dachte ich, jetzt ist so schönes Wetter, da drehe ich noch ne kurze Runde mitm CTR und danach ists Mopped dran. 
Am Ende war ich um 18:30 erst wieder zurück, hab dann was gegessen und bin später auf ne Geburtstagsparty gegangen.
Als ich am Sonntag dann wieder fit war, hats draußen geregnet.

Soviel zu meinem Motorrad WE


----------



## moe (3. April 2019)

Du hast nen Yellowbird?
Na da würde ich das (mein) Bike aber sowas von stehen lassen.


----------



## DARPA (3. April 2019)

moe schrieb:


> Du hast nen Yellowbird?



Honda, nicht RUF


----------



## moe (4. April 2019)

Ups.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. April 2019)

So.. grad die neuen Dichtungen für die Benzinpumpe geholt.. wenn das Teil weg kommt dann gibts etweder gar kein Mopped mehr oder nen Elektrobike...  is ja krank was bei so nem Verbrenner alles gemacht werden muss nur damit das hält... und 56€ für 2 Gummiringe sind einfach zu viel des Guten


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. April 2019)

Werde dieses Jahr die erste Saison seit 2007 aussetzen.


----------



## DARPA (6. April 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Werde dieses Jahr die erste Saison seit 2007 aussetzen.



hmm


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2019)

Ich setze dieses Wochenende aus. Die Männergrippe hat mich erwischt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## the.hai (7. April 2019)

Ich hab heute meine neue SP Gadgets Handyhalterung auf Vmax-Tauglichkeit geprüft, hat bestanden 

Morgen werd ich wohl aufgrund noch offener Aufgaben fürs Studium passen müssen. Das ist doch Mist, unter der Woche gutes Wetter und viel Zeit, aber ich hänge mit Flieger in münchen^^


----------



## shadie (8. April 2019)

Wir hatten unter der Woche scheiß Wetter und am Wochenende 20°C.

Samstag Eröffnungsfeier Yamaha/Suzuki Händler Nähe Hamburg.
Ich würde schätzen.....ca. 500 Leute?

Burger und Redbull kolo......dieses Jahr leider mit 4 Youtuber/Instagram Typen........was den Alterschnitt enorm gesenkt hat und das Event zum Überlaufen brachte.
War leider nicht so geil.
Letztes Jahr zur Abschlussfeier war das deutlich entspannter und gemütlicher.
Naja.
Danach noch ne kleine Runde gefahren.

Gestern dann Richtung Stade am Staudamm langgefahren, gääähhnnnnnn, Kurzen Abstecher nach Niedersachsen gemacht, das hat schon mehr gebockt 

Alles in allem super Wochenende auch wenn ich das Gefühl habe, nen leichten Hitzschlag bekommen zu haben 
Braun bin ich auch im Gesicht geworden


----------



## blautemple (8. April 2019)

Am Sonntag habe ich es trotz Erkältung nicht mehr ausgehalten und mich auf den Bock geschwungen.
Es ging zur Kathi Bräu, die Route war allerdings eine Vollkatastrophe, weil ein Kumpel unbedingt sein neues Motorrad Navi testen wollte und dabei erfolgreich jede gerade Straße auf dem Weg gefunden hat...

In der 2. Mai Woche geht es dann auf den Sachsenring. Ich muss nur noch recherchieren was für Reifen ich dafür hernehme.


----------



## shadie (8. April 2019)

Apropos Navi.

Was nutzt Ihr für Navis oder welche App auf dem Smartphone nutzt Ihr dafür?
Ich fahre auch mal gerne komplett ohne Navi und schaue wo ich raus komme.

Calimoto habe ich auch mal getestet.......die hat uns aber unter anderen auch Schotterwege als "normale Straße" vorgeschlagen.
Fand ich nicht so geil !


----------



## dressler18 (8. April 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Wir hatten unter der Woche scheiß Wetter und am Wochenende 20°C.
> 
> Samstag Eröffnungsfeier Yamaha/Suzuki Händler Nähe Hamburg.
> Ich würde schätzen.....ca. 500 Leute?
> ...



Das man von diesem ich sags mal vorsichtig "Pack" nirgends mehr Ruhe hat... schlimm. Diese ganzen möchtegern Kiddie stars braucht keiner mMn!

Wenn das Wetter dieses Wochende passen sollte hole ich die Nummertafel und fahr zur Saisoneröffnung meines Händlers. Sonst nehm ich den Bus und genieße es auf flüssige Art und Weise.


----------



## blautemple (8. April 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Apropos Navi.
> 
> Was nutzt Ihr für Navis oder welche App auf dem Smartphone nutzt Ihr dafür?
> Ich fahre auch mal gerne komplett ohne Navi und schaue wo ich raus komme.
> ...



Ich teste aktuell ein wenig Calimoto und bin nach ner handvoll Touren eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Hier in der Umgebung hat es recht zuverlässig die typischen Motorradstrecken gefunden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. April 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Was nutzt Ihr für Navis oder welche App auf dem Smartphone nutzt Ihr dafür?
> Ich fahre auch mal gerne komplett ohne Navi und schaue wo ich raus komme.


Meiner Meinung nach auch das beste, was man machen kann, wenn man zumindest im Umkreis (100-150 km) von Zuhause ohne Navi fährt. Man merkt sich die Straßen besser. Spätestens beim dritten Mal hat man den neuen Weg dann im Kopf. Hier in NRW weiß ich abgesehen von Westfalen anhand des Ortsnamens eigentlich immer zumindest grob, wo ich grad bin und wohin ich fahren muss, wenn es wieder heim soll. Hoffentlich vergesse ich die Wege nicht zu schnell. 

So wie es aussieht, wird die Pause doch länger sein, aber Familie geht vor.


----------



## dressler18 (8. April 2019)

Bei mir könnte es diese Saison auch vorerst die letzte für ein paar  Jährchen sein - Hausbau steht an und da wird zu Beginn jeder Euro benötigt.

Ich versuche auf dem Motorrad sämtliche Ablenkungen zu vermeiden dazu gehört auch das Navi. Für längere Strecken löse ich es auf die altmodische Art und klebe mir nen Zettel mit den Schlüsselortschaften auf den Tankrucksack bzw. habe ich dazu ein durchsichtiges Fach. Schau mir außerdem vor der Fahrt die Route auf google maps an und im Notfall bleib ich eben stehen und schau/frag nach.


----------



## blautemple (8. April 2019)

In einem Umkreis von ca 100km komme ich auch wunderbar ohne Hilfe klar, aber wenn ich mal woanders unterwegs bin ist ein Navi definitiv sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Rat Six (9. April 2019)

Auf meiner Islandreise mit der Africa Twin hab ich das Smartphone mit Google Maps und Locus Map zur Navigation benutzt. Achja, die Papierkarte war auch am Start und hat sich bewährt, bis sie in der nicht wasserdichten Tasche ersoffen ist. 
Jetzt auf der GS hab ich den BMW Navigator 6, ein Garmin Navi das in die Bedienung des Motorrads integriert ist, dh. ich kann alles vom Lenker aus mit dem Wonderwheel steuern. Hätte ich nicht ein sehr gutes Angebot bekommen, dann hätte ich das überteuerte Ding aber nicht gekauft. Dieses Jahr muss es sich auf knapp 9000km durch Norwegen beweisen. Mal schauen.


----------



## shadie (9. April 2019)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Auf meiner Islandreise mit der Africa Twin hab ich das Smartphone mit Google Maps und Locus Map zur Navigation benutzt. Achja, die Papierkarte war auch am Start und hat sich bewährt, bis sie in der nicht wasserdichten Tasche ersoffen ist.
> Jetzt auf der GS hab ich den BMW Navigator 6, ein Garmin Navi das in die Bedienung des Motorrads integriert ist, dh. ich kann alles vom Lenker aus mit dem Wonderwheel steuern. Hätte ich nicht ein sehr gutes Angebot bekommen, dann hätte ich das überteuerte Ding aber nicht gekauft. Dieses Jahr muss es sich auf knapp 9000km durch Norwegen beweisen. Mal schauen.



Respekt an dich für die Touren die du immer fährst.
Das würde ich nicht überleben


----------



## Rat Six (9. April 2019)

Danke, aber im Vergleich zu den Reisen Anderer sind die nur kleine Wochenendausflüge. 
Das mit dem überleben ist so ne Sache, Island hat beim Verlust von 5kg Körpermasse und ein paar zertrümmerten Knorpeln im Fußgelenk mitgeholfen. Ich hoffe Norwegen ist da ein wenig netter zu mir.


----------



## DocVersillia (21. April 2019)

Ich nutze Calimoto schon länger. Heute mit meinem Neffen (er fährt selber) eine schöne 350km Tour durch das Sauerland gefahren. War mit Calimoto mal wieder richtig gut! Die App wird immer besser! Auch mal abseits der "bekannten" Strecken mit wenig Verkehr...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. April 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Apropos Navi.
> 
> Was nutzt Ihr für Navis oder welche App auf dem Smartphone nutzt Ihr dafür?
> Ich fahre auch mal gerne komplett ohne Navi und schaue wo ich raus komme.
> ...



Das hätte mich mit meiner KTM Adventure jetzt weniger gestört 
Normalerweise fahr ich auch ohne Navi bzw. ich schau tags zuvor online, wie man ein bestimmtes Ziel am besten erreicht und notiere mir bestimmte Schlüssel-Ortschaften einfach auf einem Zettel.
Ansonsten hab ich aufm Smartphone noch den MapFactor Navigator drauf, der durchaus ordentlich funktioniert. Der braucht im Gegensatz zu google kein Internet (nur GPS), weil die Karten offline gespeichert sind.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. April 2019)

So, aufgegeben.. der Kürbis rennt auch mit neuen Zündspulen und Kerzen nicht  Jetzt mal zum Händler bringen und gucken was die Reparatur kostet. Und je nachdem dann entweder reparieren oder bleiben lassen...


----------



## DocVersillia (22. April 2019)

Ich drück dir die Daumen das alles gut wird!


----------



## shadie (29. April 2019)

DocVersillia schrieb:


> Ich nutze Calimoto schon länger. Heute mit meinem Neffen (er fährt selber) eine schöne 350km Tour durch das Sauerland gefahren. War mit Calimoto mal wieder richtig gut! Die App wird immer besser! Auch mal abseits der "bekannten" Strecken mit wenig Verkehr...



Ok werden wir dann wohl mal auf unserer DE Tour testen.
Als ich es getestet habe war es auch noch recht neu, war halt nicht so geil als man mit Nakeds und Sporttourer auf ner Schotterpiste Stand 



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Das hätte mich mit meiner KTM Adventure jetzt weniger gestört
> Normalerweise fahr ich auch ohne Navi bzw. ich schau tags zuvor online, wie man ein bestimmtes Ziel am besten erreicht und notiere mir bestimmte Schlüssel-Ortschaften einfach auf einem Zettel.
> Ansonsten hab ich aufm Smartphone noch den MapFactor Navigator drauf, der durchaus ordentlich funktioniert. Der braucht im Gegensatz zu google kein Internet (nur GPS), weil die Karten offline gespeichert sind.



Danke für den Post!

Werde ich mal testen.

Wir sind am 01.07 - so lange wie wir brauchen 2500 KM durch Deutschland unterwegs Frauchen und ich.
Da ist ein Navi mit Offline Karten sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## dressler18 (29. April 2019)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Das hätte mich mit meiner KTM Adventure jetzt weniger gestört
> Normalerweise fahr ich auch ohne Navi bzw. ich schau tags zuvor online, wie man ein bestimmtes Ziel am besten erreicht und notiere mir bestimmte Schlüssel-Ortschaften einfach auf einem Zettel.
> Ansonsten hab ich aufm Smartphone noch den MapFactor Navigator drauf, der durchaus ordentlich funktioniert. Der braucht im Gegensatz zu google kein Internet (nur GPS), weil die Karten offline gespeichert sind.



Im Auto nutze ich als Navi ohne Internet die App MAPS.ME bisher immer tadelos funktioniert, die Sprachangaben sind überpenibel genau. Beispiel: Linkskurve und rechts geht es auf nen Acker/Feldweg ganz offensichtlich das man hier nich fahren darf/sollte. Man kann sich für jedes Bundesland/Region die Karten runterladen und muss nicht gleich das gesamte Straßennetz fürs ganze Land herunterladen.

Suuuper jetzt hatten wir Traumwetter und jetzt seit Freitag fast wieder um die 0 Grad und für heute sind sogar ein paar Schneeschauer angesagt


----------



## blautemple (29. April 2019)

@shadieWenn ihr über Würzburg und Umgebung fahrt und einen Tourguide braucht, gib einfach bescheid. Gibt hier viele schöne Strecken.

Am 12.6. geht es mit einem Kumpel auf den Sachsenring, bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Wird das erste mal Rennstrecke für mich ^^


----------



## shadie (29. April 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> @shadieWenn ihr über Würzburg und Umgebung fahrt und einen Tourguide braucht, gib einfach bescheid. Gibt hier viele schöne Strecken.
> 
> Am 12.6. geht es mit einem Kumpel auf den Sachsenring, bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Wird das erste mal Rennstrecke für mich ^^



Ich schaue mir den Plan heute Abend mal an, Tour hat Frauchen geplant 
Sage dir noch mal bescheid, danke fürs Angebot!


----------



## DARPA (3. Mai 2019)

Bin dieses Jahr schon ganze 1x gefahren  
Immer nur Mist Wetter.

Ich glaub ich melde das Mopped wieder ab


----------



## taks (5. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr schon ganze 1x gefahren
> Immer nur Mist Wetter.



Ich habs schon zwei Mal geschafft 
Aber heute liegt Schnee


----------



## moe (5. Mai 2019)

Ich noch nicht einmal. -.-
Wollte vor zwei Wochen mal, aber da haben mir die Schwimmerkammerdichtungen nen Strich durch die Rechnung bzw. den ganzen Block nass gemacht, also war erst mal schrauben angesagt.
Ansonsten nur schlechtes Wetter, keine Zeit oder Kram im Hinterkopf gehabt, mit dem man besser nicht aufs Mopped steigt.
Verdammt nervt mich das. -.-


----------



## DOcean (6. Mai 2019)

ich was Samstag mal wieder bei einem Fahrsicherheitstrainig...

hat wieder viel Spass gemacht, gute Truppe guterTrainer...

man vergisst doch viel in 6 Jahren....


----------



## shadie (6. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr schon ganze 1x gefahren
> Immer nur Mist Wetter.
> 
> Ich glaub ich melde das Mopped wieder ab



Ich habs dieses Jahr auch erst 2 Mal geschafft weil ansonsten nur arbeit anstand oder scheiß wetter war.

Kann doch nicht sein wir haben Mai und trotzdem muss frauchen manchmal die Heizung daheim andrehen ?!
WTF?

Wird langsam zeit für gutes Wetter, in nicht mal 2 Monaten geht unsere Tour los.
Werde dafür mir mal noch einen Superbikelenker für die Bandit beschaffen, wollte eigentlich nix mehr an Geld reinstecken aber für so ne lange Strecke ist das glaube ich nicht ganz verkehrt.


----------



## taks (6. Mai 2019)

moe schrieb:


> Wollte vor zwei Wochen mal, aber da haben mir die Schwimmerkammerdichtungen nen Strich durch die Rechnung bzw. den ganzen Block nass gemacht, also war erst mal schrauben angesagt.



Ich muss meinen Vergaser auch mal auseinander bauen. Glaub da hat sich Dreck angesammelt. 
Bei Vollgas hat er manchmal so kleine "Leistungseinbrüche".


----------



## moe (6. Mai 2019)

Ja, so'n Ultraschallbad alle paar Jahre macht sich bei alten Möhren durchaus bemerkbar. Hab ich vor vier Jahren das letzte Mal gemacht und war überrascht, was oben raus wieder ging.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. Mai 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich was Samstag mal wieder bei einem Fahrsicherheitstrainig...
> 
> hat wieder viel Spass gemacht, gute Truppe guterTrainer...
> 
> man vergisst doch viel in 6 Jahren....



Was für eins hast du gemacht?


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Mai 2019)

So, Mopped steht beim Händler.. mal gucken was es kostet und ob ichs machen lasse.


----------



## DOcean (13. Mai 2019)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Was für eins hast du gemacht?



Wird bei uns von der Verkehrswacht angeboten (auf dem ehemaligen Militär Flughafen der Briten hier), war jetzt kein spezielles hatte ein Arbeitskollege organisiert, daher waren wir auch gut gemischt...


----------



## blautemple (16. Mai 2019)

Was ein beschissenes Motorradjahr bisher. So wenig bin ich lange nicht mehr gefahren...
Am Montag kommen zumindest mal neue Reifen drauf. Mal gucken was der Bridgestone S22 so taugt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (17. Mai 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was ein beschissenes Motorradjahr bisher. So wenig bin ich lange nicht mehr gefahren...
> Am Montag kommen zumindest mal neue Reifen drauf. Mal gucken was der Bridgestone S22 so taugt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Jup meine App sagt aber ab Samstag 20°C - aber regen, Sonntag 20°C ohne regen (Hamburg).

Wir bibbern aktuell schon etwas um unsere Motorradtour, 1.7. gehts ja los.


----------



## blautemple (17. Mai 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Jup meine App sagt aber ab Samstag 20°C - aber regen, Sonntag 20°C ohne regen (Hamburg).
> 
> Wir bibbern aktuell schon etwas um unsere Motorradtour, 1.7. gehts ja los.



Ich wollte eigentlich ab dem 24.5. noch ein paar Tage mit einem Kumpel in den Schwarzwald fahren, aber der Plan steht aufgrund des Wetters auch auf extrem wackeligen Beinen...


----------



## DARPA (17. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte zwischendurch schon überlegt, die Batterie wieder abzuklemmen


----------



## G0NZ0 (17. Mai 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich ab dem 24.5. noch ein paar Tage mit einem Kumpel in den Schwarzwald fahren, aber der Plan steht aufgrund des Wetters auch auf extrem wackeligen Beinen...



Hier in BW herrscht nur gutes Wetter. Jede andere Behauptung ist eine Lüge!

Im Ernst: Wetter ist echt bescheiden. Wer hat denn da den Wettergott verärgert?


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Mai 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Hier in BW herrscht nur gutes Wetter. Jede andere Behauptung ist eine Lüge!
> 
> Im Ernst: Wetter ist echt bescheiden. Wer hat denn da den Wettergott verärgert?



Also komm. Jeder, der sich über das derzeitige Wetter beschwert, hat das Wetter vom letzten Jahr anscheinend schon wieder vergessen.
Die Natur muss sich endlich wieder regenerieren. Außerdem haben wir erst Mai. Mai war oft auch ein durchwachsener Monat.


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. Mai 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die Natur muss sich endlich wieder regenerieren.



Es wäre nur schön, wenn es so wäre wie früher. März/April noch ekelhaft, Mai dann schön (ab und an Regen stört mich ja nicht) und im November kalt. Da ist bei mir nämlich eh keine Saison mehr


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also komm. Jeder, der sich über das derzeitige Wetter beschwert, hat das Wetter vom letzten Jahr anscheinend schon wieder vergessen.
> Die Natur muss sich endlich wieder regenerieren. Außerdem haben wir erst Mai. Mai war oft auch ein durchwachsener Monat.



Jop, gegen Regen hat ja niemand was. Aber wenn es schon kalt und bewölkt ist könnte es ja auch gleich regnen ^^
Heute ist hier aber schön warm und bewölkt. Aber bin heute zu faul zum raus gehen


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2019)

So, das Motorrad steht beim Reifenfritzen. Die Heimfahrt wird auch witzig.
Schön mit einem ganz frischen Sportreifen durch den Regen


----------



## shadie (20. Mai 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> So, das Motorrad steht beim Reifenfritzen. Die Heimfahrt wird auch witzig.
> Schön mit einem ganz frischen Sportreifen durch den Regen



Kurzer Burnout vor der Tür dann geht das schon 

In HH regnet es kein bisschen und es ist schön warm.
Könnte mich ohrfeigen nicht mit dem Möpp gefahren zu sein.


----------



## blautemple (21. Mai 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Kurzer Burnout vor der Tür dann geht das schon
> 
> In HH regnet es kein bisschen und es ist schön warm.
> Könnte mich ohrfeigen nicht mit dem Möpp gefahren zu sein.



Spaß hat die Fahrt definitiv nicht gemacht. Ich musste nur ans Gas geben denken und schon war die Traktionskontrollleuchte wie blöd am blinken


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Mai 2019)

Abschalten das Ding, dann nervt kein Blinken


----------



## blautemple (21. Mai 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Abschalten das Ding, dann nervt kein Blinken



Das mache ich nur im Sommer wenn ich schön schwarze Striche am Kurvenausgang auf den Asphalt malen will. Oder wenn ich meine 5 Minuten habe und am Ortsausgang mit leichtem Powerwheelie rausbeschleunigen will 
Außerdem wird die Traktionskontrolle und das ABS nach jedem Neustart automatisch wieder aktiviert und ich muss es erst wieder manuell deaktivieren...


----------



## blautemple (24. Mai 2019)

Heute mal den S22 im Steigerwald eingefahren. Absolut genialer Reifen, nach gefühlt 2 Kurven war ich wieder auf der Reifenkante. Ich weiß gar nicht warum, aber irgendwie gibt mir der Reifen von Anfang an ein Urvertrauen. Das war selbst mit dem Conti Road Attack 3 nicht so.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (2. Juni 2019)

Ich hab gestern und heute alles nachgeholt, was dieses Jahr bisher gefehlt hat 

Motorrad fahrn ist soo geil 
Und fast jeder hat gegrüsst, egal welche Maschine


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2019)

Mich hat der Hocker am Freitag um ein Haar abgeworfen. Ich bin in sehr hoher Schräglage etwas sehr beherzt and Gas gegangen weswegen der Hinterreifen schlagartig weggerutscht ist und das Mopped sich dann aufgestellt hat. War zum Glück genug Platz um noch zum stehen zu kommen. Jetzt weiß ich definitiv was der Reifen und die Traktionskontrolle nicht können 
Danach ging mir aber auch erstmal ganz schön die Pumpe ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (3. Juni 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Mich hat der Hocker am Freitag um ein Haar abgeworfen. Ich bin in sehr hoher Schräglage etwas sehr beherzt and Gas gegangen weswegen der Hinterreifen schlagartig weggerutscht ist und das Mopped sich dann aufgestellt hat. War zum Glück genug Platz um noch zum stehen zu kommen. Jetzt weiß ich definitiv was der Reifen und die Traktionskontrolle nicht können
> Danach ging mir aber auch erstmal ganz schön die Pumpe ^^
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Glück im Unglück.
Kenne ich aber, nur ohne Traktionskontrolle, ist nicht schön weil man so gut wie nix gegen machen kann.

Ich darf die kommenden 3 Monate mit Moped auf die Arbeit fahren.
UBahn Sperrung wegen barrierefreiem Ausbau.

Heute den ersten Tag, hat mal wieder laune gemacht auch wenns quer durch Hamburg ging....


----------



## DARPA (13. Juni 2019)

Hab heute nen Satz neue Reifen auf die CBR aufziehen lassen. Nächsten Monat dann zum Tüv.

Fühlt sich diese Saison so an wie unnütze Ausgaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Juni 2019)

Ich kann meinen Kürbis morgen vom Händler wieder abholen  War nur ein defekter Benzinfilter


----------



## DARPA (14. Juni 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> War nur ein defekter Benzinfilter



Zugesetzt? Nicht soviel billig Plörre tanken


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Juni 2019)

Keine Ahnung was genau, erklärt er mir heut nachmittag. Da kann ich den Hobel endlich wieder holen. Hab auch gleich mal 2 neue Reifen bestellt, die alten haben schon Risse und sehen nach 1 1/2 Standzeit in der Sonne nicht mehr wirklich gut aus 

Der Mechaniker meinte das Teil schnurrt jetzt wieder wie ein Kätzchen, war aber bei gerade erst 22.000km nicht anders zu erwarten.. dafür wird das Teil dieses Jahr schon 10  Wie die Zeit doch vergeht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen Kürbis morgen vom Händler wieder abholen  War nur ein defekter Benzinfilter


Und dafür fährt die heutige Jugend in die Werkstatt?   

Nutzt Du einen zusätzlichen Papierfilter zischen Tank und Vergaser,
so es ein altes Moped ist, oder hast Du eine Benzinpumpe? Denn bei
alles Systemen mit frei fließendem Benzin ohne Pumpe verbieten
sich zusätzliche Papierfilter.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was genau, erklärt er mir heut nachmittag.


Wenn das Moped steht, sollte der Tank immer voll sein, das verhindert
Korrosion im Tank.


----------



## shadie (14. Juni 2019)

Ich bin am Dienstag auch beim Reifenwechsel

Am Sonntag ist Motorradgottesdienst in Hamburg (Mogo) da wird wieder fröhlich über die Autobahn gefahren.
Mag das Gedränge eigentlich nicht, am finalen Treffpunkt ist es aber einfach ein geiles Event


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Juni 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und dafür fährt die heutige Jugend in die Werkstatt?
> 
> Nutzt Du einen zusätzlichen Papierfilter zischen Tank und Vergaser,
> so es ein altes Moped ist, oder hast Du eine Benzinpumpe? Denn bei
> ...




Naja, angefangen hat es vor 1 1/2 Jahren damit dass das Teil nicht mehr angesprungen ist und laut Blinkcode die Zündspule von Zylinder 2 defekt ist. Die konnte ich dann mühsam auswechseln aber die Kiste lief immer noch nicht. Und mit Flüssigkeiten etc. hantiere ich dann im Carport selber nicht mehr rum. Da reichen schon ein paar Tropfen Benzin die durch sickern und wenn das jemand Falsches sieht kann ich den halben Garten als Sondermüll entsorgen lassen 
Ich hatte die Benzinpumpe zwar draussen ( dabei gleich neue Dichtungen gebraucht für 45€  ) aber das Filterkit (kostet schlappe 100€) hatte so viele Teile dabei (Vorfilter, Hauptfilter, Federn etc..) dass ich die Pumpe selber nicht auseinander genommen habe. Ist etwas teuer das Teil. Also den TCS angerufen und das Motorrad zum Händler schleppen lassen.
Die Tanks war vielleicht halb voll wenn überhaupt.. aber egal, bei Plastik spielt das keine Rolle 
Jetzt mal sehen was er sagt.. muss eh noch Termin machen zum Reifen wechseln. Der letzte inoffizielle Reifendienst hat das Vorderrad damals verkehrt eingebaut... das Risiko geh ich nimmer ein. Da kann er gleich noch Schläuche bestellen und dann bin ich für den TÜV Termin im Juli fit


----------



## blautemple (15. Juni 2019)

Meine Saison ist wohl gelaufen. Habe mir am Mittwoch am Sachsenring den Oberschenkel 2 Fach gebrochen und liege jetzt noch bis Dienstag in Lichtenstein und dann geht es endlich wieder in die Heimat. 

Der Veranstalter meinte sowas hat er auch noch nicht gesehen. Ich bin genau aufm Reifenstapel gelandet 

Dem Motorrad scheint es laut meinem Kumpel soweit gut zu gehen. Wie auch immer das möglich ist. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (15. Juni 2019)

Oh man Alex, du machst Sachen. Hättest dich ja letztens schon fast lang gemacht.

Ich wünsche eine schnelle und vollständige Genesung ohne Folgen! Scheints ja immerhin noch gut drauf zu sein 

Und hoffentlich ist die Maschine nicht zu sehr zerlegt.


----------



## blautemple (15. Juni 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Oh man Alex, du machst Sachen. Hättest dich ja letztens schon fast lang gemacht.
> 
> Ich wünsche eine schnelle und vollständige Genesung ohne Folgen! Scheints ja immerhin noch gut drauf zu sein
> 
> Und hoffentlich ist die Maschine nicht zu sehr zerlegt.



Joa, Muffensausen bekommen und dann „dank“ ABS im Kiesbett nicht zum stehen gekommen. Nächstes mal fahre ich ohne ABS auf der Rennstrecke ^^

Ja, gute Laune ist die einzige Möglichkeit das hier zu ertragen 

Die Maschine ist scheinbar sehr glimpflich davon gekommen. Felge, Gabel und Rahmen Scheiben in Ordnung zu sein. 
Ich bin aber eh am überlegen ob ich nicht gleich die Chance nutze und auf ne RSV4 oder Tuono umsteige. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (19. Juni 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Meine Saison ist wohl gelaufen. Habe mir am Mittwoch am Sachsenring den Oberschenkel 2 Fach gebrochen und liege jetzt noch bis Dienstag in Lichtenstein und dann geht es endlich wieder in die Heimat.
> 
> Der Veranstalter meinte sowas hat er auch noch nicht gesehen. Ich bin genau aufm Reifenstapel gelandet
> 
> ...



Das fällt dir jetzt 2 Wochen vor meiner Motorradtour ein, wo wir uns ja mal treffen wollten 

Neee Spaß bei Seite, wünsche dir gute Besserung und dass daraus keine Folgeschäden entstehen.
Dass das Motorrad soweit heile ist, ist ja schon mal eine gute Nachricht 

Tuono/RSV4 ist nice, finde die Tuono aber nicht so hübsch.......die Front gefällt mir 0.

Ich bin aktuell noch etwas am hadern, darf ja Ende diesen Jahres dann offen fahren und habe mich auf die MT09 eingeschossen.

Bin aber am Wochenende mal ne R6 gefahren auf abgesperrter Privatstrecke und muss sagen.......Supersportler taugt mir auch wieder ganz gut.......

Werde wohl Ende diesen Jahres mal die üblichen Verdächtigen probefahren.


Gestern neuen Hinterreifen drauf bekommen für die Tour


----------



## blautemple (19. Juni 2019)

Ach mittlerweile bin ich wieder deutlich optimistischer. Ab dem 3.7. darf ich das Bein wieder vollbelasten, eventuell geht da schon was. Das ist ja alles durch einen Nagel und eine Platte stabilisiert, der Oberschenkel dürfte also stabiler als vor dem Unfall sein 
Sobald das Bein wieder vollbelastet werden kann dürfte das größte Problem eh der Muskel am Oberschenkel sein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2019)

Ja, geschwächte Muskeln sind ********.
Bin Gestern mit nem ziemlichen Muskelkater im Oberschenkel gefahren. Konnte mich an der Ampel kaum auf dem Motorrad halten vor Schmerzen 

Und Morgen wird vermutlich mal Vergaser und Benzinhahn zerlegt


----------



## Firefox83 (20. Juni 2019)

so Service erledigt! Bremsflüssigkeit und Motoröl mitsamt Ölfilter gewechselt. 

Bin diese Woche die ersten drei Tage lang mit dem Moped zur Arbeit  und auch zu den Kunden gefahren. Gestern ist mir auf dem Heimweg (ca. 30km) schlecht geworden. Passiert mir in letzter Zeit immer öfters, dass mir auf Motorradausfahrten im Magen flau wird. Weiss nicht was die Ursache ist, es nervt einfach bestialisch. Vor allem trage ich dann die Übelkeit den ganzen Tag lang mit. 

hoffe das legt sich wieder, weil wirklich Spass macht es unter diesen Umständen nicht. Ich weiss nicht einmal, wieso es mir schlecht wird. 

edit: gute Besserung @blautemple


----------



## shadie (20. Juni 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> so Service erledigt! Bremsflüssigkeit und Motoröl mitsamt Ölfilter gewechselt.
> 
> Bin diese Woche die ersten drei Tage lang mit dem Moped zur Arbeit  und auch zu den Kunden gefahren. Gestern ist mir auf dem Heimweg (ca. 30km) schlecht geworden. Passiert mir in letzter Zeit immer öfters, dass mir auf Motorradausfahrten im Magen flau wird. Weiss nicht was die Ursache ist, es nervt einfach bestialisch. Vor allem trage ich dann die Übelkeit den ganzen Tag lang mit.
> 
> ...



Nur auf Motorradfahrten oder auch mal so?

Ich hatte auch Magenprobleme und konnte das auf den FIlterkaffee zurück führen.
Wurde mir von meiner Oma dann bestätigt, dass Filterkaffee Dreck ist.
Trinke jetzt nur noch den aus der Maschine als Espresso oder so und seit dem alles super.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. Juni 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> so Service erledigt! Bremsflüssigkeit und Motoröl mitsamt Ölfilter gewechselt.
> 
> Bin diese Woche die ersten drei Tage lang mit dem Moped zur Arbeit  und auch zu den Kunden gefahren. Gestern ist mir auf dem Heimweg (ca. 30km) schlecht geworden. Passiert mir in letzter Zeit immer öfters, dass mir auf Motorradausfahrten im Magen flau wird. Weiss nicht was die Ursache ist, es nervt einfach bestialisch. Vor allem trage ich dann die Übelkeit den ganzen Tag lang mit.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht weil der Nierengurt zu arg von unten nach oben drückt (falls du einen hast) oder weil die Jacke am Bauch drückt?
Oder es liegt am Alter 
Ich bemerke auch immer mehr Dinge, wo ich früher nie Probleme hatte


----------



## Firefox83 (22. Juni 2019)

schwer zu sagen. vermutlich werde ich einfach nur Alt... 

muss mal weiter beobachten, an was es liegen könnte. Helm, Vibrationen, Lastwechsel, Stress....


----------



## shadie (24. Juni 2019)

Kurze Frage in die Runde.
Am Samstag gehts auf Tour, wir wollen auch mit der Gopro Aufnahmen machen + der Spiegelreflex Fotos.
Nehmen dafür nen Laptop mit + dachten nehmen 2x 1TB externe HDD´s mit zum abspeichern und Backup.

Wir sind 2 Wochen unterwegs, die Taschen sind Wasserfest.
Jtzt dachte ich, durch die Erschütterungen etc. wäre es nicht besser ne Rugged HDD zu kaufen
oder wäre es noch sinnvoller eine externe SSD zu holen, 1TB gibts ja schon von günstigeren Herstellern für knappe 100 €.

Wie macht Ihr das bei so langen Touren (>2500KM), mit viel Bildmaterial was Ihr nicht verlieren wollt?

Ich war auch am Überlegen einfach ne Cloud auf meinem Server einzurichten und Abends immer hoch zu laden.
je nach Internetanschluss dauert das aber ja eine halbe Ewigkeit.

Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen


----------



## DOcean (24. Juni 2019)

Online Speicher ist super wenn die Anbindung da ist... weil kein Diebstahl, kein Runterfallen kein Baden kein ...

"normale" hdds im 2,5" Format halten ausgeschaltet auch eine Menge aus, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen... zur Sicherheit 2 mitnehmen und jeden Abend Backups machen vielleicht...


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2019)

Oder einfach genügen SD-Karten? Die brauchen keinen Platz und sind nicht empfindlich für Erschütterungen.
Wenn ich längere Zeit unterwegs bin nehm ich pro Kamera ~4 SD-Karten mit, lass alle Bilder drauf, wechsle sie dann nach ~3 Tagen und mach jeden Tag ne Kopie auf das Tablet.

z.B. die hier: Sandisk Ultra U1 (64GB, Class 10) - Speicherkarte - digitec


----------



## shadie (24. Juni 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> Online Speicher ist super wenn die Anbindung da ist... weil kein Diebstahl, kein Runterfallen kein Baden kein ...
> 
> "normale" hdds im 2,5" Format halten ausgeschaltet auch eine Menge aus, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen... zur Sicherheit 2 mitnehmen und jeden Abend Backups machen vielleicht...



Cloud wäre nice, ich kenne aber das Internet in Hotels......das wird zu lange dauern.

So war mein Plan aktuell auch, jeden Abend die Bilder auf die HDD´s ziehen (BEIDE wegen Backup) und dann SD Karten löschen.
Der Laptop hat leider nur ne 120GB SSD.

Habe halt etwas Bedenken wegen der HDD´s aber wenn die aus sind, sollte ja nix passieren.
Werden zudem mit dem Laptop zusammen in nen Schlafsack eingewickelt 



taks schrieb:


> Oder einfach genügen SD-Karten? Die brauchen keinen Platz und sind nicht empfindlich für Erschütterungen.
> Wenn ich längere Zeit unterwegs bin nehm ich pro Kamera ~4 SD-Karten mit, lass alle Bilder drauf, wechsle sie dann nach ~3 Tagen und mach jeden Tag ne Kopie auf das Tablet.



Joa haben bei den Hero 5 die SD Karten gegen 128GB SD Karten gewechselt.
Die 32GB nehmen wir so noch mit.
15 Minuten haben bei 1440P 60 FPS schon ca. 4,5GB belegt.
Die Fotos sind auch alles andere als klein von der Spiegelrelfex.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juni 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Cloud wäre nice, ich kenne aber das Internet in Hotels......das wird zu lange dauern.



In Hotels sind die Zugänge meistens gedrosselt und man hat keine hohe Download- oder Uploadrate. Das machen die, damit die Leute nicht wie blöd laden 

Ich würde auch eher mehr SD Karten mitnehmen. Die sind nicht nur leichter und kleiner als Festplatten, sondern auch unempfindlicher.
Die SanDisk Pro mit 128GB kostet ja nur 40€. D.h. du bekommst bei 128GB ca. 420 Minuten in deiner Qualität drauf. Bei zwei SD Karten wären das dann 840 Minuten. Also 14 Stunden sollten reichen oder 
Und wenn nicht, kannst du ja zwischendrin immer etwas auf dein Laptop kopieren.
Ich würde aber eher mehrere kleine mitnehmen. Falls mal eine Karte flöten gehen sollte, hast du bei 128GB mehr  verlust als bei 64GB.


----------



## MfDoom (25. Juni 2019)

schaut ihr euch echt an wie ihr im Urlaub eine Strasse entlang heizt? Oder zwingt ihr womöglich auch noch Verwandte dazu mitzuschauen?


----------



## Firefox83 (25. Juni 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> schaut ihr euch echt an wie ihr im Urlaub eine Strasse entlang heizt? Oder zwingt ihr womöglich auch noch Verwandte dazu mitzuschauen?



Ja,  und immer alle zusammen in der Silversternacht 5 Stunden Uncut von der Ausfahrt am Titisee 1995 mit Onkel Hans und seiner Gold Wing Jg. 1993, 4 Stunden davon selbstverständlich auf der Autobahn mit Tempo 80 auf der rechten Spur und alle Sinfonien von Beethoveens als Hintergrundmusik !!!


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2019)

Boa, ich kriege gerade die Krise...
Ich will wieder auf den Bock 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (2. Juli 2019)

So, es gibt ein Update. Ich darf das nem jetzt wieder voll belasten und Fahrrad fahren geht auch schon. Am Montag geht es auch wieder auf die Arbeit. 

Das heißt die Tage werde ich mal gucken was ich alles am mopped machen muss und ich hoffe mal das ich noch im Juli wieder drauf sitzen werde 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Juli 2019)

Auch hier ein Update... der Hobel steht immer noch beim Händler, weil irgendwas an der Zündung immer noch nicht stimmt, nachdem schon etliches neu gemacht wurde. Wenns nach dem Versuch auch nicht klappt verklopp ich den Hobel und dann hat sich das erledigt...


----------



## DARPA (3. Juli 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> So, es gibt ein Update. Ich darf das nem jetzt wieder voll belasten und Fahrrad fahren geht auch schon. Am Montag geht es auch wieder auf die Arbeit.
> 
> Das heißt die Tage werde ich mal gucken was ich alles am mopped machen muss und ich hoffe mal das ich noch im Juli wieder drauf sitzen werde



Sehr gut, wünsche weiterhin ne schnelle Genesung. 




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Auch hier ein Update... der Hobel steht immer noch beim Händler, weil irgendwas an der Zündung immer noch nicht stimmt, nachdem schon etliches neu gemacht wurde. Wenns nach dem Versuch auch nicht klappt verklopp ich den Hobel und dann hat sich das erledigt...



Um was für ein Mopped gehts nochmal?


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Juli 2019)

KTM 990 Adventure... erst 24.000km gelaufen..


----------



## DARPA (3. Juli 2019)

Das Adventure haste jetzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit KTM hab ich leider keine Erfahrung. Aber ne Zündanlage besteht doch nur aus paar Teilen. Schon strange.


----------



## Firefox83 (10. Juli 2019)

ich bevorzuge nach wie vor Motorräd mit wenig Elektronik. Bin kein Fan von den neuen Fahruntersätzen mit 5 Stufen TK, Leistungsdrosselung für Regenfahrten, dynamische Fahrwerke etc

meine Speedy hat weder noch. Nicht mal ABS.


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge nach wie vor Motorräd mit wenig Elektronik. Bin kein Fan von den neuen Fahruntersätzen mit 5 Stufen TK, Leistungsdrosselung für Regenfahrten, dynamische Fahrwerke etc
> 
> meine Speedy hat weder noch. Nicht mal ABS.



Und ich hoffe auch noch einen Vergaser ^^

Hab mir letzthin eine Suzuki GT 750 angeschaut. Die wäre noch lustig


----------



## Firefox83 (10. Juli 2019)

nein, so alt ist meine Speedy jetzt auch nicht 

nicht meins, so eine alte Suzuki. Mein Traumtöff wäre aber eine alte BMW mit Seitenwagen. am schönsten im Militärlook und mit Kochtopf und Fliegerbrille auf dem Kopf 

hatte letztens eine alte Harley im Rost-Look gesehen, boah sah die geil aus!!! 

ich stehe generell auf altem Eisen. Würde gerne auch einen alten Ami-Wagen besitzen mit einem schönen Big-Block Motor. Corvette Sting Ray oder Chevrolet Camaro Jahrgang <1970


----------



## moe (20. Juli 2019)

Bin heute die erste längere Tour dieses Jahr gefahren und hab bemerkt, dass sich bei den jetzigen Temperaturen mein linkes Griffgummi vom Lenkerrohr löst, sprich ich kanns nach ca ner halben Stunde fahren locker drehen. Ist bei harten Lastwechwechseln bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten ganz schön gefährlich, hätte mich deswegen einmal fast lang gemacht. 

Vor ca. 2 Jahren hat ne Werkstatt nen neuen Lenker angebaut und dabei natürlich auch die Gummis. Hab nu aber keine Lust, mich deswegen mit denen rumärgern zu müssen und will's lieber selber fixen.
Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie ich das Problem am besten beseitige, bzw. womit (und wie) man so'n Gummi ordentlich fest klebt?


----------



## Offset (21. Juli 2019)

Ich hab das immer mit Haarspray gemacht, ist einfach und hat gut gehalten. Nen anderen Kleber würde ich nicht drunter packen, sonst bekommt man den Griff nie wieder gescheid ab.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Juli 2019)

Mein Mopped is jetzt mal wieder da.. hoffentlich läuft es noch am 12.8. Da hab ich nämlich MFK Termin und dann wäre wieder 2 Jahre Zeit zum Fehler suchen.
Warum genau die Kiste manchmal rennt und dann wieder nicht konnte nicht raus gefunden werden. Lediglich ein loses Massekabel wurde entdeckt. Hoffentlich war das die Ursache. Ansonsten.. weiss nicht. Noch mal reparieren mach ich wohl nicht, dann verkauf ich das Teil und dann is fertig mit Moppe-fahren.


----------



## moe (21. Juli 2019)

@Offset: Also alles sauber machen, Rohr mit Haarspray einsprühen und schnell den Griff drauf, bevor das Haarspray trocken wird?

@Kuprah: MFK ist TÜV bei euch? Warum kein E-Motorrad? Würde sich sicher gut machen neben deinem Tesla.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Juli 2019)

Japs, das is bei uns der TÜV. Warum kein E-Motorrad.. gute Frage. Weil ich als Patriot nur KTM fahren kann   Ne Quatsch. Das Teil macht schon Spass wenns läuft und ich auch gern mal abseits von Asphalt unterwegs bin. Etwas leiser dürfte es schon sein und auch nicht so arg schütteln. Aber so sind 2 Zylinder nun mal  
Aber ja, wenn das Teil mal nicht mehr tut wäre ein E-Motorrad eventuell ne Option. Wobei irgendwie macht 2 Radfahren nicht mehr den Spass den es früher gemacht hat. Bin jetzt aber auch nicht der Öko-Freak der da unbedingt was durch drücken will. Fürs Auto kommt nix anderes als E mehr in die Garage, das steht fest, aber meinen Kürbis hab ich trotzdem noch gern


----------



## Offset (22. Juli 2019)

moe schrieb:


> @Offset: Also alles sauber machen, Rohr mit Haarspray einsprühen und schnell den Griff drauf, bevor das Haarspray trocken wird?


Genau. Bei mir hat das immer ganz gut gehalten.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2019)

moe schrieb:


> Warum kein E-Motorrad? Würde sich sicher gut machen neben deinem Tesla.



Warum kein E-Motorrad?

Deswegen: Dieselgeneratoren zum Batterieladen: Kritik nach E-Motorrad-Premiere am Sachsenring - Sportbuzzer.de

Selbst die Moto-E Klasse wiegt 260Kg und das, obwohl sonst nur leichte Teile verbaut sind, die bei Serienmotorrädern gar nicht verwendet werden.
Der 100Kg schwere Akku mit dem 150 PS starken (was jetzt nich wirklich viel ist) Motor hielt gerade einmal 30Km.
Klar heizen die da mehr, aber selbst wenn der Akku nur 100-150 Km halten würde, wäre das  zu wenig. Dann sitzt du irgendwo fest und brauchst eine Ladestation und darfst dann erst einmal Pause machen.
Dazu kommt noch, dass die Akkus (auch bei E-Autos) bei Unfällen in Brand geraten können, was äußerst gefährlich ist, weil man die blöden Dinger nur sehr schwer löschen kann. Da musst du nur die örtliche Feuerwehr befragen, die werden dir sagen, dass sie nur hoffen, dass sie nie ein brennendes E-Auto haben werden, leider ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Brand, im Falle eines Unfalls, sehr hoch.
Selbst wenn es nicht brennt, reicht es, wenn die giftigen Gase austreten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0NcLFsEkuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRUC_05KmkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firefox83 (22. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Warum kein E-Motorrad?



immer diese Schwarzmalerei! Jede neue Technologie (okey, Elektrofahrzeuge gab es schon im 19 Jahrhundert lange vor dem ersten Verbenner, also ist es in Wirklichkeit keine neue Technologie  ) hat einen schweren Einstand und muss sich zuerst massentauglich weiterentwickeln. Aber auf immer und ewig auf fossilen Brennstoffe zu setzen ist meiner Meinung nach auch keine Lösung. Auch wenn heute die E-Fahrzeuge mit ihrem Kobalt-Abbau für die Batterien alles andere als umweltfreundlich sind, aber eine Weiterentwicklung der Mobilität wird dringend gebraucht!



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wobei irgendwie macht 2 Radfahren nicht mehr den Spass den es früher gemacht hat.



kann ich verstehen. mir geht es genau so. Mit der Familie sind die Wochenenden schon bereits vorgängig geplant und auf den überfüllten Alpenpässen mit den Grosskontrollen der übermotivierten Polizei ist auch kein Spass garantiert. zudem fahren einige wie Idioten und von den hirnlosen Autofahrern muss man sich auch immer mehr in Acht nehmen. Habe ich je länger je mehr kein Bock mehr darauf.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> immer diese Schwarzmalerei! Jede neue Technologie (okey, Elektrofahrzeuge gab es schon im 19 Jahrhundert lange vor dem ersten Verbenner, also ist es in Wirklichkeit keine neue Technologie  ) hat einen schweren Einstand und muss sich zuerst massentauglich weiterentwickeln. Aber auf immer und ewig auf fossilen Brennstoffe zu setzen ist meiner Meinung nach auch keine Lösung. Auch wenn heute die E-Fahrzeuge mit ihrem Kobalt-Abbau für die Batterien alles andere als umweltfreundlich sind, aber eine Weiterentwicklung der Mobilität wird dringend gebraucht!



Na dann greif doch zu 
Du kannst ja für Leute wie mich schon einmal das Versuchskaninchen spielen 
Ich warte bis es ausgereift ist. Die Frage ist ob E-Motoren je ausgereift sein werden oder ob sie sowieso von anderen Motoren ersetzt werden. Sauber, sicher und umweltfreundlich sind sie vorerst nicht, somit wüsste ich keinen Grund sich aktuell ein Fahrzueg mit E-Motor zu kaufen.

Und leichter könnte man die E-Motorräder eben auch nicht bauen, weil die Akkus schon so viel wiegen und das obwohl die Reichweite so gering ist.
Eine Fahrt in den Urlaub (mehr als 400Km) ist ja auch mit dem E-Auto noch nicht denkbar.


----------



## Firefox83 (22. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Na dann greif doch zu



brauche aber Sponsoren! willst du der erste sein? 

nö nö, mein nächstes Spassmobil wird ein Cabriolet sein, damit gurken wir, Kids und ich, in der Gegend herum und geniessen irgend wo ein feines Glacé. und wenn das Wetter kacke ist, dann spielen wir halt mit der Carrera Bahn


----------



## MfDoom (22. Juli 2019)

Die neuen Zero bikes sehen richtig gut aus und die Harley wird auch richtig geil


----------



## endorph1ne (22. Juli 2019)

Hey, 
habt ihr ne Idee wieviel ich für meine Schutzkleidung einplanen sollte? Mache entweder diesen Sommer noch schnell meinen Schein oder spätestens das kommende Frühjahr (Budget dann auch höher) 
Ich schaue mir momentan unzählige Videos zu diesem Thema an und ich glaube das erste Motorrad wird auf jeden Fall eine gebrauchte Suzuki GS500E, die kriegt man ja teils für 700-900€ hinterhergeschmissen. Ist dann auch nicht so schlimm wenn man das Motorrad mal fallen lässt, also optimal zum lernen und basteln  In 2 Jahren dann vll. eine Honda CB650R 
Sprich: ~1400€ für den Schein, 1000€ fürs Motorrad und 800€(?) für Helm, Schutzkleidung + Handschuhe? Vor allem beim Helm würde ich ungern sparen, Schutzkleidung am besten mit Protektoren, vom Look her eher schlicht (Casual/Cafe Racer) statt Motorsport, kann man da irgendwo gut sparen?


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Juli 2019)

Bei Schutzkleidung sparen ist immer blöde. Man muss jetzt nicht das Highend-Luxusoutfit haben aber es sollte zumindest gut passen. Helm ist was wo man sehr viel Geld los werden kann. Je nachdem wie viel du fährst lohnt es sich aber einen zu suchen der auch nach 5 Stunden noch bequem ist und wo die Windgeräusche so leise sind wie möglich. 
Ich glaub für meine Kombination hab ich auch so um die 600 bis 700€ ausgegeben. Und hab dann noch ne 2. Ganitur für den Sommer geholt, sonst verreckt man vor Hitze  Und das ist auch das grosse Kontra für mich am Motorradfahren. Egal wo du bist haste ständig die ganze Schutzkleidung mit dabei. Es is heiss, unbequem zum laufen etc.. also irgendwo hin fahren mit dem Motorrad mach ich fast gar nimmer. Wenn dann kleinere Rundreisen, paar Pässe morgens und dann wieder heim.


----------



## endorph1ne (22. Juli 2019)

Danke, es total ok wenn es auf die 700-800€ hinausläuft. Ich werde am Anfang wahrscheinlich sehr viel fahren (Alpenregion etc), deswegen wäre ein Helm den man lange tragen kann optimal, scheinbar werde ich auch hier am wenigsten sparen.
Bekleidung lässt sich dann sicher etwas passendes finden, die 2 Garnitur ist später dann sicher auch drin.
Lieben Dank


----------



## MfDoom (22. Juli 2019)

300€ Hose und 300€ Jacke sollte gut hinkommen. Vanucci von Louis ist ganz gut, so Preis-Leistungs-mässig. Ich würde schauen das man jeweils zwei Innenfutter rausnehmen kann, eins Wasserdicht und eins Thermo für kalte Tage. Dann ist man für alles gewappnet. Und schauen das die Jacke am Hals gut schliesst, nix nervt mehr wie wenn es da am Kinn reibt oder es rein zieht.


----------



## endorph1ne (22. Juli 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> 300€ Hose und 300€ Jacke sollte gut hinkommen. Vanucci von Louis ist ganz gut, so Preis-Leistungs-mässig. Ich würde schauen das man jeweils zwei Innenfutter rausnehmen kann, eins Wasserdicht und eins Thermo für kalte Tage. Dann ist man für alles gewappnet. Und schauen das die Jacke am Hals gut schliesst, nix nervt mehr wie wenn es da am Kinn reibt oder es rein zieht.



Danke, das Design dieser Marke finde ich bisher auch am ansehnlichsten: LINK, Orange ist meine Lieblingsfarbe und man fällt damit zumindest auch ein bisschen mehr auf als mit einer komplett schwarzen Jacke. Autofahrer sollen ja einen gerne mal übersehen ^^


----------



## MfDoom (23. Juli 2019)

Ist halt ne sommerjacke, bei regen bist du nass und wenn’s kühler wird frierst du


----------



## Firefox83 (23. Juli 2019)

endorph1ne schrieb:


> Hey,
> habt ihr ne Idee wieviel ich für meine Schutzkleidung einplanen sollte? Mache entweder diesen Sommer noch schnell meinen Schein oder spätestens das kommende Frühjahr (Budget dann auch höher)
> Ich schaue mir momentan unzählige Videos zu diesem Thema an und ich glaube das erste Motorrad wird auf jeden Fall eine gebrauchte Suzuki GS500E, die kriegt man ja teils für 700-900€ hinterhergeschmissen. Ist dann auch nicht so schlimm wenn man das Motorrad mal fallen lässt, also optimal zum lernen und basteln  In 2 Jahren dann vll. eine Honda CB650R
> Sprich: ~1400€ für den Schein, 1000€ fürs Motorrad und 800€(?) für Helm, Schutzkleidung + Handschuhe? Vor allem beim Helm würde ich ungern sparen, Schutzkleidung am besten mit Protektoren, vom Look her eher schlicht (Casual/Cafe Racer) statt Motorsport, kann man da irgendwo gut sparen?



guck doch mal bei Polo Motorrad mal rum, dort gibt es auch gute und günstige Bekleidung. https://www.polo-motorrad.de

ich empfehle für den Anfang eine reine Textilbekleidung. Ist bequemer, wasserdicht und meistens mit einem abnehmbaren Innenfutter ausgestattet. Dann bist du praktisch für 3 1/2 Jahreszeiten ausgerüstet. Die Auswahl ist aber riesig, da empfiehlt sich eine Beratung im Laden.  

ach ja, wenn du wirklich viel fahren willst, dann kaufe dir zusätzlich noch einen Satz Funktionsunterwäsche, langärmig! Und Rückenprotektor mit Nierengurt bitte nicht vergessen. Die integrierten Rückenprotektoren in den Jacken sind nichts Wert.


----------



## shadie (23. Juli 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> 300€ Hose und 300€ Jacke sollte gut hinkommen. Vanucci von Louis ist ganz gut, so Preis-Leistungs-mässig. Ich würde schauen das man jeweils zwei Innenfutter rausnehmen kann, eins Wasserdicht und eins Thermo für kalte Tage. Dann ist man für alles gewappnet. Und schauen das die Jacke am Hals gut schliesst, nix nervt mehr wie wenn es da am Kinn reibt oder es rein zieht.




Ist zwar immer Geschmackssache aber ich kann soviel sagen:

- Helm

Da musst du durchprobieren.
Man muss bei den Herstellern schon den passenden Kopf dafür haben.
Mir passen z.B. keinerlei Shark Helme.
Nehme ich da L ist er zu groß und M drückt in die Stirn!

Da musst du einfach testen.

- Bekleidung

Vanucci ist für kleinere Leute, steige ich da mit meinen langen beinen rein bekomme ich den Oberkörper nicht mehr rein

Von den Probikersachen (zumindest von den aktuellen) lassen wir mittlerweile die FInger, die Schwarz rote kombi meiner Frau war mega *******, hat sich aufgelöst von selbser mit der zeit rissiges Leder nach 2-3 Wochen.
SCHROTT!!!

Was ich empfehlen kann ist Held, da zahlst du aber richtig!
Und was überraschend günstig war ist IXS!!!!
IXS kann ich nur empfehlen, dort haben wir eine Kombi für einen Freund (komplett Leder + Schützer welche in der Farbe wählbar waren) für ich meine 480 € bekommen, 2-Teiler Lederhose + Jacke

Insgesamt hat er 700 € für Helm Jacke Hose Schuhe Handschuhe ausgegeben.

- Handschuhe

Held......die passen einfach perfekt und sind geil verarbeitet und nicht viel teurer als der Rest.

- Schuhe.......Geschmackssache.....ich trage alpinestar


EDIT: 

Ich fahre aktuell noch ne alte Probiker 2-Teiler Lederkombi, Held Handschuhe, Alpinestar Stiefel, und nen Nishua Helm.

Helm wird getauscht gegen nen HJC nächste Saison und zu dem 2-teiler kommt nen Einteiler von IXS.....sobald ich bissel abgenommen habe 

Außerdem habe ich ne Kevlar Jeans + Vanucci Lederjacke in weiß.



Firefox83 schrieb:


> guck doch mal bei Polo Motorrad mal rum, dort gibt es auch gute und günstige Bekleidung. https://www.polo-motorrad.de
> 
> ich empfehle für den Anfang eine reine Textilbekleidung. Ist bequemer, wasserdicht und meistens mit einem abnehmbaren Innenfutter ausgestattet. Dann bist du praktisch für 3 1/2 Jahreszeiten ausgerüstet. Die Auswahl ist aber riesig, da empfiehlt sich eine Beratung im Laden.
> 
> ach ja, wenn du wirklich viel fahren willst, dann kaufe dir zusätzlich noch einen Satz Funktionsunterwäsche, langärmig! Und Rückenprotektor mit Nierengurt bitte nicht vergessen. Die integrierten Rückenprotektoren in den Jacken sind nichts Wert.



Jop Turtle muss sein!!! und kostet nur 25 €


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. Juli 2019)

Beim Helm lohnt es sich übrigens auch, nach  anderen Farben zu schauen, nachdem du dich für ein Modell entschieden hast. Da gibt es teilweise über 100€ Unterschied zwischen Farben.


----------



## DOcean (23. Juli 2019)

ich seh mit dem/der Turtle immer nur die 18jährigen im Ledereinteiler die meinen sowas brauch man unbedingt weil die auf der Rennstrecke fahren damit ja auch... 
(Es würden mehr damit rumfahren wenn die so gut wäre)

Eine gute Textilkombi muss nicht teuer sein und erfüllt sehr gut ihre Zweck, Leder muss man einfach der Typ für sein. Textil ist heutzutage in fast allen Belangen vorne...


----------



## endorph1ne (23. Juli 2019)

Endlich zu Hause angekommen, sehe gerade die ganzen Tipps von euch  Habe mir alles aufgeschrieben, sollte ich diese Seite mal nicht wiederfinden.
Bin euch allen unglaublich dankbar, werde mich über das Thema über die Monate nochmal genauer einlesen und dann klappt das auch mit der Auswahl der Klamotten 

Danke nochmal und gute Nacht!


----------



## Firefox83 (24. Juli 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich seh mit dem/der Turtle immer nur die 18jährigen im Ledereinteiler die meinen sowas brauch man unbedingt weil die auf der Rennstrecke fahren damit ja auch...
> (Es würden mehr damit rumfahren wenn die so gut wäre)
> 
> Eine gute Textilkombi muss nicht teuer sein und erfüllt sehr gut ihre Zweck, Leder muss man einfach der Typ für sein. Textil ist heutzutage in fast allen Belangen vorne...



auf Rennstrecken ist so viel ich weiss nach wie vor ein einteiliger Lederkombi pflicht.

ich nutze für kurze Strecken meine uralten Goretex Kleider. Für längere Touren habe ich von Dainese Lederkleider im Retro/Café-Racer Look. Hatte mich dazumal aber auch eine Stange Geld gekostet ^^

wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, wer von euch geht auf die Piste?


----------



## blautemple (24. Juli 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> Textil ist heutzutage in fast allen Belangen vorne...



Was Sicherheit angeht ist eine Textilkombi einer Lederkombi noch immer deutlich unterlegen.

@Firefox83
Einteiler müssen es nicht sein, 2-Teiler sind genauso erlaubt


----------



## DocVersillia (24. Juli 2019)

Ich fahre noch ne alte Mohawk 1.0 (Textil/ Leder gemischt) und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. Für die Rennstrecke habe ich mir mal ne Vanucci Lederkombi (2-Teiler) geholt. Es ist in meinen Augen überaus wichtig relativ gute Schutzkleidung zu haben. Ich lach mich immer über die Mopedfahrer weg, die sich für 18.000€ ein Bike kaufen, aber dann ne "Billigkombi" von Firefox oder Probiker kaufen für 150- 250€.... Nicht das diese unbedingt schlecht sind (weil besser als mit kurzer Hose oder Jeans sind die allemal), aber das Verhältnis passt da in meinen Augen nicht. 
Also Merke: Nicht an der Schutzkleidung sparen! Preis- Leistung sollte passen! Die teure Kombi für 2500€ muss es nicht sein!


----------



## shadie (24. Juli 2019)

DocVersillia schrieb:


> Ich fahre noch ne alte Mohawk 1.0 (Textil/ Leder gemischt) und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. Für die Rennstrecke habe ich mir mal ne Vanucci Lederkombi (2-Teiler) geholt. Es ist in meinen Augen überaus wichtig relativ gute Schutzkleidung zu haben. Ich lach mich immer über die Mopedfahrer weg, die sich für 18.000€ ein Bike kaufen, aber dann ne "Billigkombi" von Firefox oder Probiker kaufen für 150- 250€.... Nicht das diese unbedingt schlecht sind (weil besser als mit kurzer Hose oder Jeans sind die allemal), aber das Verhältnis passt da in meinen Augen nicht.
> Also Merke: Nicht an der Schutzkleidung sparen! Preis- Leistung sollte passen! Die teure Kombi für 2500€ muss es nicht sein!



Kannst du so auch nicht sagen.

Ich habe ne Probiker die ist rund 5 Jahre alt und hat richtig dickes Leder was ich auch schon oft bei regen gefahren bin.
0 Probleme!
Die neuen Probiker (mit so nem rot mit reingemischt), die sind übel!
Billig Leder!
Und nach 2 Wochen werfen die Dinger wülste auf dem Leder und reißen.
Das ist dann echt Schrott!
Billig muss aber nicht schlecht sein.

Haben bei uns mit nem Kollegen vom Stammtisch geredet.
Der ist alle par Wochen auf der Renne.

Da fährt keine Sau mit nem Dainese Airbag - 1-teiler rum.
Das machen nur die leute bei der Moto GP weil die da mehrere von haben.
Legst du dich mit dem Ding lang muss es eingesendet werden und die Saison ist für dich rum, das dauert mal eben ca. 8 Wochen und kostet ordentlich.

Die Fahren auf der Renne alle normale Einteiler + ne Airbagweste (gibts mittlerweile auch in schön die westen).

 Textil ist sicherheitsmäßig definitiv nicht vor Leder!
Es ist für lange Touren aber deutlich angenehmer.
Spreche da aus Erfahrung, war ab Juli 2 Wochen mit dem Möpp in Full Leder durch DE unterwegs, 3000 Kilometer 
Hätte mir sehr ne Textilkombi gewünscht


----------



## Firefox83 (24. Juli 2019)

DocVersillia schrieb:


> Also Merke: Nicht an der Schutzkleidung sparen! Preis- Leistung sollte passen! Die teure Kombi für 2500€ muss es nicht sein!



ich bin jetzt auch der Meinung, das günstige Schutzkleider zum Teil auch gut genug sein kann. Kommt halt immer aufs Budget drauf an, was man zur Verfügung hat und auf was man mehr Wert legt.

für mich ganz klar:
Touren -> Textil
Rennstrecke -> Leder

ich fahre aber auch keine Rennmaschine. Auf einer Panigale mit einem geilen Lederkombi hat aber schon Style!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. August 2019)

Bei mir steht demnächst ein Kettenwechsel an. Muss ich da irgendwas beachten? Hinterachse nachfetten oder sowas? Die Kettenradmuttern könnten auch eine Reinigung vertragen. Habt ihr hier Tipps?


----------



## DARPA (12. Oktober 2019)

War vorhin nochmal spontan für ne Stunde unterwegs. Wahrscheinlich das letzte Mal dieses Jahr.

Ich glaub diese Saison bin ich keine 10x gefahren


----------



## blautemple (12. Oktober 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich glaub diese Saison bin ich keine 10x gefahren



Was soll ich dann sagen? Erst ist das Wetter mist und kaum ist das Wetter gut, mache ich mich auf der Renne lang 
Aber nächstes Jahr im März wird wieder Vollgas gegeben


----------



## DARPA (13. Oktober 2019)

Alles wieder gut verheilt?

Nächstes Jahr kann nur besser werden


----------



## blautemple (13. Oktober 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Alles wieder gut verheilt?
> 
> Nächstes Jahr kann nur besser werden



Jo, passt soweit wieder. Durch die Gegend rennen ist noch nicht drin, aber auf dem Mountainbike komme ich soweit klar.

Jap, schlechter kann es eigentlich nicht werden ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pizzazz (14. Februar 2020)

Seit 1990 eine Honda CBR400F, kurz CB-1 oder genau NC27, eine der letzten Hondas mit zahnradgetriebenen Nockenwellen also.

Wer nicht weiss, was das war:
CB-1 - Google Search


----------



## Slezer (14. Februar 2020)

OK, was war deine Frage nochmal?


----------



## shadie (14. Februar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> OK, was war deine Frage nochmal?



Keine er hat sein Motorrad vorgestellt ?


----------



## Gary94 (23. Februar 2020)

Jetzt geht's ja bald wieder los, habe gestern schon ein paar Leute aufm Motorrad herumfahren gesehen, aber generell ists noch recht kühl draußen.
Ich hol mir mein Kennzeichen wahrscheinlich so Anfang April.

Rein aus Interesse: Gibt's hier jemanden der im Mai bei den 1000PS Track Days in Brünn dabei ist?


----------



## shadie (24. Februar 2020)

In Hamburg immer noch am schütten und arsch kalt.
Macht für mich aktuell null Sinn anzufangen.
Werde dieses WE meiner Bandit nen Superbikelenker verpassen, dass die Lenkerenden Spiegel endlich nach unten gedreht werden können.

Wenn ich schon nach 4 Monaten Pause neu in die Saison starte kann ich auch gleich mit nem neuen Lenker starten 

März/April noch fix das Führerschein Upgrade auf unbegrenzt machen - dann die Bandit erst mal entdrosseln.
Nächstes Jahr dann wahrscheinlich neues Möpp - bin aktuell noch zu unentschlossen.


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2020)

Hier haben wir Sonne und 20°C. Aber im Februar pack ich mein Motorrad bestimmt noch nicht aus ^^


----------



## shadie (24. Februar 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Hier haben wir Sonne und 20°C. Aber im Februar pack ich mein Motorrad bestimmt noch nicht aus ^^


Bei mir hat's heute geschneit in HH [emoji23][emoji317]

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rat Six (25. Februar 2020)

Hab die GS das erste Mal am 8. Februar rausgeholt. Wenn es mit den Temperaturen so bleibt, dann werde ich bald wieder damit zur Arbeit fahren. Die Pässe und höhere Lagen lasse ich, aber noch ein wenig sein, da liegt zu viel Dreck auf der Fahrbahn.


----------



## DARPA (28. Februar 2020)

Bei dem Wetter will ich nicht mal mein Auto rausholen und ihr redet schon vom Mopped fahrn


----------



## moe (16. Mai 2020)

Moin Leute,
hoffe ihr seid alle gut in die Saison gestartet.
Der Lack auf meiner Bandit hat den letzten Winter leider nicht so gut überstanden. Als ich letztens nach ner kleinen Runde abgestiegen bin, hatte ich rote Farbpartikel an der Lederhose (siehe Bild). Heißt also, dass der Klarlack schon runter sein muss. :/
Der Lack ist nicht original, sonderlich gut lackiert wurde ebenfalls nicht. Mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen, das hat der Vorbesitzer fabriziert.

Kann ich das nochmal irgendwie versiegeln oder so? Kenne mich in dem Gebiet überhaupt nicht aus und stehe gerade etwas ratlos da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. Mai 2021)

So, ich hoffe alle haben das gute Wetter genutzt und am Wochenende eine Runde gedreht!


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2021)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe alle haben das gute Wetter genutzt und am Wochenende eine Runde gedreht!


Jo, die erste Tour des Jahres ^^


----------



## Rat Six (13. Mai 2021)

Bin schon seit Anfang April wieder am Pendeln mit dem Mopped. Auch die ersten paar langen Touren zum Abhärten vom Sitzfleisch sind schon absolviert.


----------



## killer89 (27. Mai 2021)

Ich hab mit meiner ATAS auch schon ein paar kleinere Touren und das wöchentliche Pendeln drin. Zum Glück mit Griffheizung, es ist dann doch echt schattig gewesen im April und Mai... 
Tun euch eigentlich auch immer die Schultern weh?  

MfG


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Juni 2021)

So.. altes Motorrad weg, und heute Vormittag den neuen geholt. Is ne KTM 790 Adventure geworden, 1.400km am Tacho und hat mich noch rund 6.000€ gekostet. Kann man eigentlich nicht meckern


----------



## kero81 (7. Mai 2022)

Ganz schön ruhig geworden hier...

Letzten Dienstag bekommen, heute die erste größere Tour gefahren. Honda CB500X, Bockt!


----------



## MfDoom (11. Mai 2022)

geiles Motorrad, viel Spass damit. Gute Wahl mit dem Zweizylinder, imo. Irgendwann hole ich mir auch noch so eine neue Honda


----------



## blautemple (12. Mai 2022)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ganz schön ruhig geworden hier...
> 
> Letzten Dienstag bekommen, heute die erste größere Tour gefahren. Honda CB500X, Bockt!


Glückwunsch zum neuen Bock 
Die erste Saison mit der Neuen ist ja doch immer wieder was besonderes.

Bei mir kommt die Saison, wie letztes Jahr, nur langsam in Fahrt. Heute Nachmittag bin ich zumindest mit einer Freundin unterwegs. Ca 250km durch das Jagsttal sind angesetzt.

Ansonsten kämpft das Hobby Motorrad mit meiner anderen zweirädrigen Leidenschaft, dem Mountainbiken...


----------



## MfDoom (12. Mai 2022)

hehe, bei mir ist es ein S-Pedelec, das hat ein Auto quasi komplett ersetzt. Dafür kam halt ein 4-Rädriger Oldtimer dazu.

Mal was anderes, diese E-Motos werden immer interessanter, auch preislich sind die toll. Scheinen ziemlich nice Spassmaschinen zu sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=be5LnhGWzL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (12. Mai 2022)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, diese E-Motos werden immer interessanter, auch preislich sind die toll. Scheinen ziemlich nice Spassmaschinen zu sein.


Ich tue mich da noch ein bisschen schwer mit. Zum einen ist die Reichweite bei E-Motorrädern leider, im Gegensatz zu E-Autos, noch ein echtes Problem und zum anderen ist Motorrad fahren bei mir viel Emotion. Da gehört dann auch der Sound und eine nicht lineare Leistungskurve dazu. Klar kann man das simulieren, aber es ist trotzdem nicht dasselbe.

Aber gut, das sind, abgesehen von der Reichweite, keine rationalen Gründe. Ich denke aber das ich am Ende eher auf das Motorrad verzichte würde bevor ich auf ein E-Motorrad setzen würde.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Mai 2022)

das Teil mit dem der in dem Video fährt würde ich schon gerne mal ausführen


----------



## kero81 (12. Mai 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bock
> Die erste Saison mit der Neuen ist ja doch immer wieder was besonderes.
> 
> Bei mir kommt die Saison, wie letztes Jahr, nur langsam in Fahrt. Heute Nachmittag bin ich zumindest mit einer Freundin unterwegs. Ca 250km durch das Jagsttal sind angesetzt.
> ...



Hehe, der Uphill mit dem Motorrad is aber schöner. Nur im Downhill kannst es mit dem MTB mehr krachen lassen. Ride on!


----------



## Iconoclast (13. Mai 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich tue mich da noch ein bisschen schwer mit. Zum einen ist die Reichweite bei E-Motorrädern leider, im Gegensatz zu E-Autos, noch ein echtes Problem und zum anderen ist Motorrad fahren bei mir viel Emotion. Da gehört dann auch der Sound und eine nicht lineare Leistungskurve dazu. Klar kann man das simulieren, aber es ist trotzdem nicht dasselbe.
> 
> Aber gut, das sind, abgesehen von der Reichweite, keine rationalen Gründe. Ich denke aber das ich am Ende eher auf das Motorrad verzichte würde bevor ich auf ein E-Motorrad setzen würde.


Das sehe ich auch so. Bin mal vor ca. einem halben Jahr eine Energica gefahren, aber... puh. Also erstmal geht einem das Geräusch ultra hart auf die Nerven bereits nach 5km und mal abgesehen davon, auch wenn Drehmoment natürlich vorhanden war und für einen gewissen Schlag sorgt, es war einfach todes langweilig zu fahren.

Vor allem habe ich mir aber ständig die Frage gestellt, wie ich damit Touren fahren soll. Wenn wir Touren durchs Land fahren, ist das nicht mitten durch Städte und an Autobahnen entlang, sondern durchs Grüne. Da kommt schon eine normale Tankstelle nicht an jeder Ecke. Mit dem Ding bist du dann aber mitten im Nirgendwo komplett aufgeschmissen, heißt, du musst also schon direkt nach Ladesäulen planen und kannst dich nach ein paar km schon wieder Richtung nächste Säule aufmachen, damit du da auch ankommst. Puh, ne danke.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2022)

Müsste beim Mopped nicht die Schuko schon für halbwegs schnelles Laden reichen? Wie viel kW ziehen die denn?


----------



## DARPA (13. Mai 2022)

Ich hab aktuell Flausen im Kopf auf ne 1000 cm³ V2 umzusteigen. Natürlich wieder so ne 20 jahre alte Schüssel.

Schaue schon täglich Mobile und Kleinanzeigen. Kein gutes Zeichen


----------



## blautemple (13. Mai 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Schaue schon täglich Mobile und Kleinanzeigen. Kein gutes Zeichen


Kenne ich, wenn das passiert hat man schon verloren 
Gib einfach nach. Du kannst es eh nicht verhindern 


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Bin mal vor ca. einem halben Jahr eine Energica gefahren, aber... puh. Also erstmal geht einem das Geräusch ultra hart auf die Nerven bereits nach 5km und mal abgesehen davon, auch wenn Drehmoment natürlich vorhanden war und für einen gewissen Schlag sorgt, es war einfach todes langweilig zu fahren.
> 
> Vor allem habe ich mir aber ständig die Frage gestellt, wie ich damit Touren fahren soll. Wenn wir Touren durchs Land fahren, ist das nicht mitten durch Städte und an Autobahnen entlang, sondern durchs Grüne. Da kommt schon eine normale Tankstelle nicht an jeder Ecke. Mit dem Ding bist du dann aber mitten im Nirgendwo komplett aufgeschmissen, heißt, du musst also schon direkt nach Ladesäulen planen und kannst dich nach ein paar km schon wieder Richtung nächste Säule aufmachen, damit du da auch ankommst. Puh, ne danke.


Das ist auch mein Problem. Im Grunde hätte ich kein Problem nach 100km kurz für 15 bis 30min zu laden, aber es gibt aktuell leider nicht die Infrastruktur dafür…


----------



## Iconoclast (14. Mai 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kenne ich, wenn das passiert hat man schon verloren
> Gib einfach nach. Du kannst es eh nicht verhindern
> 
> Das ist auch mein Problem. Im Grunde hätte ich kein Problem nach 100km kurz für 15 bis 30min zu laden, aber es gibt aktuell leider nicht die Infrastruktur dafür…


Kommt immer drauf an, wo es hingeht. Wir fahren auch manchmal Touren, da wird erst nach 200-250km das erste Mal gestoppt, getankt, kurz Beine vertreten und weiter gehts. Solche Touren wären aktuell mit einem Elektromotorrad einfach schlicht gar nicht möglich oder man stoppt eben nach 100-150km. Nur dauert das Laden dann eben auch jedes Mal wieder eine 3/4 Stunde und eine Tagestour dauert plötzlich 3 Tage. 

Für mich ist das Thema Elektromotorrad komplett durch. Und selbst wenn es die Ladetechnik irgendwann mal hergibt, glaube mir, das Geräusch einer Energica willst du nicht länger als 5km hören, das ist sowas von penetrand, wie ein dauerhafter Tinnitus im Ohr nur x 10.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Mai 2022)

Macht auch nix, wenn es so weiter geht is das mit dem Motorrad fahren eh bald vorbei, wenn das Teil lauter als 40dB ist..


----------



## MfDoom (14. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNt1j8qSY8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (15. Mai 2022)

So Dinger sehen immer aus wie Frankensteins Monster...


----------



## MfDoom (16. Mai 2022)

An  der Ampel, zum Kavaliersstart wie wild los treppeln


----------



## MfDoom (20. Mai 2022)

noch ein*** Und dieser hohe Schwerpunkt ist bestimmt auch nicht förderlich fürs Fahrverhalten.
Ich finde die Rockit eigentlich recht geil, wenn nur diese Pedale nicht wären. Den Akku könnte man schön lackieren oder mit einem fetten Airbrush versehen


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Juni 2022)

So, neues Motorrad von meiner Chefin is auch da... jetzt müssen wir nur die alte 1200er Bandit S los werden. Gar nicht so einfach da wen zu finden der sowas sucht


----------



## kero81 (12. Juli 2022)

Benutzt hier zufällig jemand so ein Cardo Kommunikationssystem?! Kann man damit mit dem Handy seine Sprache aufnehmen? Weiß das vll jemad?!


----------

